# Happy holidays



## Desperado167

Hi everyone as I am heading on hols today I thought u could all update me on this thread ,xxxxx


----------



## Mellybelle

Hooray!!! Traceys holiday thread! 
I'll be sure to update here with anything important so you wont have to read back through my whole journal.


----------



## Macwooly

Have a fab time hun and relax with lots of sun (as much as Ireland can); sea and :sex: :thumbup:

Anything of note in my life will be put her for you. But if ovulation was CD6 then AF will be due before you're back so I may have news on AF or God willing a BFP :)


----------



## Desperado167

Have worked out how to get on here with my fon.took me an hour.thanks melly and wooly.yes wooly a bfp wud b amazingxxx


----------



## cebethel

Have an awesome time Despie!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Have a lovely time Despie will miss you xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Have a wonderful time, Despie....You will be missed.....:hug:


----------



## tweety pie

Have a great time xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hello


----------



## dachsundmom

That day sounds lovely!


----------



## Macwooly

Sounds like you had a fab day :)

Hope tomorrow is good too and the weather stays nice :thumbup:

My OPK has absolutely no line either and my cervix has dropped today so unlike you I think I have ovulated but who knows :shrug:

I always copy my posts now as I've had a few disappear when I've typed a long one :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Sounds like you had a fab day :)
> 
> Hope tomorrow is good too and the weather stays nice :thumbup:
> 
> My OPK has absolutely no line either and my cervix has dropped today so unlike you I think I have ovulated but who knows :shrug:
> 
> I always copy my posts now as I've had a few disappear when I've typed a long one :nope:

So happy u are back on,i hope I haven't missed o as I have only bd once in the last week or so ,I hope u still managed to bd and catch that eggy ,am just so happy for Eva ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## future_numan

Have a wonderful and safe trip Girly, girl (((HUGS)))


----------



## Desperado167

Cd16 today and I actually don't know wots going on as I just got another faint Line on my opk,usually dont o till day 19 but with my mc last month I think things will be messed up ,:cry::cry:Dh says I shouldn't be thinking about this while we are away but how can I waste an other month wen my clock is ticking so loud in my ear :nope::nope::nope:,sorry just had to let that out.wooly I am having boiled eggs and soilders for breakfast :happydance::happy dance,put a wash on and it seems to be a Lovely day so far,love to all ,please keep me updated ESP any bfp's.EVA ,well done ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Cd16 today and I actually don't know wots going on as I just got another faint Line on my opk,usually dont o till day 19 but with my mc last month I think things will be messed up ,:cry::cry:Dh says I shouldn't be thinking about this while we are away but how can I waste an other month wen my clock is ticking so loud in my ear :nope::nope::nope:,sorry just had to let that out.wooly I am having boiled eggs and soilders for breakfast :happydance::happy dance,put a wash on and it seems to be a Lovely day so far,love to all ,please keep me updated ESP any bfp's.EVA ,well done ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning Tracey it's nice to know your name at last :hugs: just keep testing don't you have any clearblue digi's? Sounds like your having a lovely time so far we are going to Haven in Wales on the 19th August i can't wait to spend some quality time with the hubby, kids and my dad. Lots of love Jodie xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Tracey :hugs: You're body is still adjusting after your MC so please (hard as it is) try not to stress. Have a fab holiday and and grab your DH regularly :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hope you have a lovely holiday jodes ,it's a great day here and I love to have dh all to myself for two whole weeks ,the kids have been off now for nearly six weeks and I love to have them off but dont know how I am ever gonna get them into school routine ,they went to bed at twelve last nite and are just getting up now at 11 ,take care lovely ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Tracey :hugs: You're body is still adjusting after your MC so please (hard as it is) try not to stress. Have a fab holiday and and grab your DH regularly :)

That's exactly wot I am gonna do already had :sex::coffee::hangwashing::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:happy me


----------



## Mellybelle

I love having the kids off school in the hols. They get back into a school routine pretty quickly after a tired and cranky start back at school. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD didn't have much of a summer break; right after she got out of school she had summer phys ed and then band started.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My DD didn't have much of a summer break; right after she got out of school she had summer phys ed and then band started.

I would have loved to have had the option to do stuff in my summer hols from school as I used to get so bored


----------



## dachsundmom

If it were up to me, the school break wouldn't be as long. DD spends the first quarter of each new year reviewing last year's material bc most of the kids have forgotten everything.

My state has finally gotten rid of the graduation test the kids need to get out of high school, so I am hoping that she actually gets taught now vs. being coached to pass a standardized test.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> I love having the kids off school in the hols. They get back into a school routine pretty quickly after a tired and cranky start back at school. :haha:

I know me too ,love the lazy days and love having my kids with me 24/7,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok melly,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DD didn't have much of a summer break; right after she got out of school she had summer phys ed and then band started.

My kids usually go to a summer scheme for 2-3 weeks every year but it was over subscribed this year and they didn't get in ,but I have kept them busy and spent a fortune,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Wendyk07

Happy holidays Despie. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wendyk07 said:


> Happy holidays Despie. :hugs:

Thanks Wendy,hope things are working out for u lovely,ATM I am playing hide and seek with the kids ,I am hiding under the bed with my iPad lol,the kids are still looking for me and dh is watching football ,then we are going for a stroll then coming home to set a tent up in the garden of the bungalow we are staying in ,such a lovely day ,lots of love ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## tigerlily1975

Sounds like you're having a wonderful time, Despie :dance:

:hugs:

C xx


----------



## Desperado167

tigerlily1975 said:


> Sounds like you're having a wonderful time, Despie :dance:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> C xx

It's fab ,thanks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Glad you are having a lovely holiday Despie, we are all missing you!

I remember the school summer holidays, here in Scotland we only had 3 tv channels and they didn't start showing the kids tv shows until the English schools went on holiday 4 weeks after us - we had to make our own entertainment then ha ha.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Glad you are having a lovely holiday Despie, we are all missing you!
> 
> I remember the school summer holidays, here in Scotland we only had 3 tv channels and they didn't start showing the kids tv shows until the English schools went on holiday 4 weeks after us - we had to make our own entertainment then ha ha.

Wen I was a kid we had to play outdoors all day ,so we played rounders and jacks and kerbie and tied a rope on a lamppost and used it as a swing ,funny I remember only having bbc1 bbc2and itv,now we have like 300 channels :haha:Hows your fitness going?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Glad you are having a lovely holiday Despie, we are all missing you!
> 
> I remember the school summer holidays, here in Scotland we only had 3 tv channels and they didn't start showing the kids tv shows until the English schools went on holiday 4 weeks after us - we had to make our own entertainment then ha ha.
> 
> Wen I was a kid we had to play outdoors all day ,so we played rounders and jacks and kerbie and tied a rope on a lamppost and used it as a swing ,funny I remember only having bbc1 bbc2and itv,now we have like 300 channels :haha:Hows your fitness going?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I remember those days, the Why Don't You Gang didn't even start up until 2 weeks before we went back to school :growlmad:

We had Swingball, and I was rubbish at rounders they used to call be butterfingers. Living in the country there was no icerink, or summer camp, or mall.

Did you ever play that game with the elastics, you know all the brightly coloured elastic bands ties together into a wee stretchy rope and you'd put them between 2 girls as a jump and gradually it would go up higher and higher? I was quite good at that one as I have quite long legs LOL.

Kids nowawadays hey Despie, they would not know how to entertain themselves with a packet of rubber bands :nope:

I went to the gym yesterday morning, and I'll be going again tomorrow after work - today I had a B&Q/homewares shopping day


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, we are all about the same age here...am I the only one who had cable growing up? I'm 38, lol.

What about Atari and Nintendo 64 video games?


----------



## Mellybelle

We had a Sega.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, so I'm not weird, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

We have swingball,we brought it with us on hols ,I love to beat dh at it as he goes crazy ,it's also great exercise,dmom,


----------



## Desperado167

Well cd17 today and still no line on my opks ,it's so weird thou as wen I took the cup out this morning there was loads of cm sorry tmi :blush:So am letting dh have a lie in,it's only half seven here, and then I am gonna grab him( as wooly says )how's everyone,anyone gonna test soon ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning Tracey :hi: Hope you're having a fab holiday :)


----------



## NorthStar

We had an Amiga, but my brother hogged it most of the time, and I'm not that great at video games anyway, my hand eye coordination is not the best!

Monopoly, Mousetrap, Operation, jigsaw puzzles -yeah the good old days ha ha.


----------



## Mellybelle

I cant play video games either. I even have trouble with the wii. :haha:

While theres cm there grab him Tracey!! Just in case!


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> I cant play video games either. I even have trouble with the wii. :haha:
> 
> While theres cm there grab him Tracey!! Just in case!

Ok I grabbed him melly ,he was a bit reluctant but I told him u said so and he said ok ,:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> We had an Amiga, but my brother hogged it most of the time, and I'm not that great at video games anyway, my hand eye coordination is not the best!
> 
> Monopoly, Mousetrap, Operation, jigsaw puzzles -yeah the good old days ha ha.

Cluedo and operation,I loved them and I ,loved my roller skates my best friend give me and our homemade skateboard ,lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Desperado167 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> I cant play video games either. I even have trouble with the wii. :haha:
> 
> While theres cm there grab him Tracey!! Just in case!
> 
> Ok I grabbed him melly ,he was a bit reluctant but I told him u said so and he said ok ,:haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Yeah, well. I am pretty scary. :devil:


----------



## Macwooly

I wouldn't argue with a pregnant woman :laugh2:

Glad you're grabbing him Tracey :winkwink:


----------



## Mellybelle

Damn straight! I'm 5ft nothing and knocked up!!
Dont piss me off, I'm a hormonal hellcat!:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Melly good luck for today,thinking of you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Thanks hun. OB appt is in 3 and a half hours. I just want him to listen to my fears and not tell me i'm being silly. I'm going to ask him to do another clotting test (cant remember which one). I _DONT_ want him to tell me theres nothing to worry about and I can go under midwife led care. I love midwives and I think they are amazing but I need to stay under specialist care until I feel comfortable.


----------



## Mellybelle

Thanks for thinking of me hun. I'll update when I get home. You'll probably be in bed by then. But it'll give you something to read in the morning.


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly.....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Melly hope all goes well and you get the test you want and get to stay under specialist care :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk melly I wish I cud give u a big hug,I know how scary it is and I hope the doc listens to you,yes please let us know (((((((((((((((((()))))))))))))))))) ,love always ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Well I was hoping to lose two pounds a week but all I have done today is eat crap,crisps, cake, and just had the most a amazing parma violet ice-cream ,was fab ,sat on the beach in the freezeing cold and ate it ,kids loved it ,supposed to be good tomorrow so it will be the beach but if it's raining it will be the movies to see horrid Henry,xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Who or what is horrid Henry? lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Who or what is horrid Henry? lol

It's a cartoon about a boy called henry and his family,he's always being horrid to his little brother hence the name horrid Henry,it's just been made into a movie with real actors ,there are also loads of horrid Henry books,xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Who or what is horrid Henry? lol
> 
> It's a cartoon about a boy called henry and his family,he's always being horrid to his little brother hence the name horrid Henry,it's just been made into a movie with real actors ,there are also loads of horrid Henry books,xxxxxClick to expand...

Oh, ok. I thought we might have to kick someone's ass at the movie theater for you! Lol:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Who or what is horrid Henry? lol
> 
> It's a cartoon about a boy called henry and his family,he's always being horrid to his little brother hence the name horrid Henry,it's just been made into a movie with real actors ,there are also loads of horrid Henry books,xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Oh, ok. I thought we might have to kick someone's ass at the movie theater for you! Lol:hugs:Click to expand...

Aww bless ,lol ,love u Hun,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Back at you! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: despie....
:hugs: melly....


----------



## Mellybelle

Tracey, OB appointment was wonderful. He agreed to put me under Dr care until I feel comfortable enough to move to midwife care. He didnt fob off my fears at all but was very caring and understanding. He broke out the ultrasound machine and there was a dancing, jumping, happy baby! 
He made me another appointment for next week (booked for Monday) to have another look at baby and heartbeat just for reassurance. I'm pretty sure they'll do another the week after that as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Melly I am so so happy for you ,I had a restless nite thinking of your pain and got straight up this morning and logged on ,super news ,over the moon for you,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I have been testing for days on first response opks and didn't even have a sniff of a line ,I bought some clear blue digis yesterday like jodes suggested and guess wot I have a smiley face this morning,thank the lord ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,have bd the last few days ,and put in the cups so dh is having a lie in then he will be getting grabbed,bought him the macca and horny goats weed yesterday all in one tab and bless him he was quite happy to take it ,so I got my positive at seven in the morning on Tuesday morning , wen and how Long shud I bd for?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hooray for a smilie!:winkwink: The next 3 days ought to cover it well and truly. lol. You usually ovulate 12-36hours after a pos opk. When I was temping i always ov;d the day after a pos opk.I think if you grab him this morning, you'll be covered, and grab him again tomorrow morning just for good luck. Time to come out with the dirty talk and sexy lingerie!


----------



## Mellybelle

Desperado167 said:


> Melly I am so so happy for you ,I had a restless nite thinking of your pain and got straight up this morning and logged on ,super news ,over the moon for you,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Please dont lose sleep over me hun. You need to keep up the energy for a fab holiday and lots of :sex:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Melly I am so so happy for you ,I had a restless nite thinking of your pain and got straight up this morning and logged on ,super news ,over the moon for you,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Please dont lose sleep over me hun. You need to keep up the energy for a fab holiday and lots of :sex:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:Am soooooooooooo happy for you ,lots of love ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Hooray for a smilie!:winkwink: The next 3 days ought to cover it well and truly. lol. You usually ovulate 12-36hours after a pos opk. When I was temping i always ov;d the day after a pos opk.I think if you grab him this morning, you'll be covered, and grab him again tomorrow morning just for good luck. Time to come out with the dirty talk and sexy lingerie!

I think I can manage that ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> Hooray for a smilie!:winkwink: The next 3 days ought to cover it well and truly. lol. You usually ovulate 12-36hours after a pos opk. When I was temping i always ov;d the day after a pos opk.I think if you grab him this morning, you'll be covered, and grab him again tomorrow morning just for good luck. Time to come out with the dirty talk and sexy lingerie!
> 
> I think I can manage that ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Despie great news that your cycle has levelled out and you're ovulating again, great news for Mr Despie that the nice knickers are coming out too, happy holidays for him:haha:

Mellybelle, really glad to hear all is going well with you:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy holidays indeed,,thank goodness ,and yes I still have my two special drawers on hols,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Every TTC girl should have a "Despie Drawer":shhh:


----------



## Macwooly

Melly I am so happy that all went well at your appointment; that you weren't fobbed off and that you got to see a happy dancing baby and it's heartbeat. Praying all continues well with your pregnancy and everything goes well at next week's appointment x

Despie - grab your man :dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hope you have a lovely holiday jodes ,it's a great day here and I love to have dh all to myself for two whole weeks ,the kids have been off now for nearly six weeks and I love to have them off but dont know how I am ever gonna get them into school routine ,they went to bed at twelve last nite and are just getting up now at 11 ,take care lovely ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Blimey you girls can talk... yeah i know that feeling having 6 weeks off and then trying to get back into the school routine. Good luck with that one haha! Nah you'll be fine fo it takes a few days to adjust but they will get there. If they don't then just go into their room and start hoovering that will do the trick haha!!!!! Take care too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Ok I'm logging all these tips like hoovering to wake kids for when I am blessed with my own :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well I have been testing for days on first response opks and didn't even have a sniff of a line ,I bought some clear blue digis yesterday like jodes suggested and guess wot I have a smiley face this morning,thank the lord ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,have bd the last few days ,and put in the cups so dh is having a lie in then he will be getting grabbed,bought him the macca and horny goats weed yesterday all in one tab and bless him he was quite happy to take it ,so I got my positive at seven in the morning on Tuesday morning , wen and how Long shud I bd for?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

woohoo you know you have a surge when you get a smiley :hugs::hugs: i have to say i'm feeling the love here :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx get BDing for the next 2 days maybe 3 dependant on whether you get another smiley tomorrow and as much as you can. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

yay Despie!!! Legs better be up the wall soon! :happydance:

Wooly, the trick to waking kids is to stand in their room until you physically see them stand up, otherwise it's just a total waste of time!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> yay Despie!!! Legs better be up the wall soon! :happydance:
> 
> Wooly, the trick to waking kids is to stand in their room until you physically see them stand up, otherwise it's just a total waste of time!

Dmom thank you - logged for future reference :)


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD has always been a sleeper and even know, she will sleep until noon if we let her; I go in her room, throw on the lights, pull off her covers, and stand there until I she walks down stairs with me, lol.

This kid still can't be in a car for more than 15 minutes without falling asleep.


----------



## Desperado167

Am not too sure wot happened as I have just ejected the test from it's holder and the line isnt really dark:growlmad: yet I deffo had a smiley face this morning,just done another test and there isnt a line,am Hoping I just caught the tail end of my surge or else the test is messed up ,help,...........


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Am not too sure wot happened as I have just ejected the test from it's holder and the line isnt really dark:growlmad: yet I deffo had a smiley face this morning,just done another test and there isnt a line,am Hoping I just caught the tail end of my surge or else the test is messed up ,help,...........

Sorry hun I'm not the person to ask :hugs: Hope you caught that egg though and it's a sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...I wish we could c ur chart....


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am not too sure wot happened as I have just ejected the test from it's holder and the line isnt really dark:growlmad: yet I deffo had a smiley face this morning,just done another test and there isnt a line,am Hoping I just caught the tail end of my surge or else the test is messed up ,help,...........

Despie, never read the lines! The digis look at other things besides LH. If you insist, go to Google and learn how to read them. It's like looking directly at the sun...never do it, lol. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie I think you're covered any from what you've said, relax and have a glass of cider girl, sometimes you'll only get a positive for 1 day with OPKs, so that is not anything to worry about.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am not too sure wot happened as I have just ejected the test from it's holder and the line isnt really dark:growlmad: yet I deffo had a smiley face this morning,just done another test and there isnt a line,am Hoping I just caught the tail end of my surge or else the test is messed up ,help,...........
> 
> Despie, never read the lines! The digis look at other things besides LH. If you insist, go to Google and learn how to read them. It's like looking dorectly at the sun...never do it, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

Yay ,ok thanks mom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie I think you're covered any from what you've said, relax and have a glass of cider girl, sometimes you'll only get a positive for 1 day with OPKs, so that is not anything to worry about.

Yes I shud be ,I bd sun mon and tues a.m ,I def had cm wen I took my cup out on monday ,sorry tmi,I just want to know I have done all I can this cycle,thanks Northstar for always being there,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am not too sure wot happened as I have just ejected the test from it's holder and the line isnt really dark:growlmad: yet I deffo had a smiley face this morning,just done another test and there isnt a line,am Hoping I just caught the tail end of my surge or else the test is messed up ,help,...........
> 
> Sorry hun I'm not the person to ask :hugs: Hope you caught that egg though and it's a sticky bean :dust:Click to expand...

Thanks lovely,am just such a nutjob this month,well every month really ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well had a productive day today,raced hubby up the sand dunes and fell down a whole onto my ass then caught my hair in some barbed wire wen I was trying to beat him in a race and he got to the stile first then tripped playing swing ball onto my ankle ,think I shud rest now till tomorrow ,all in all it was lovely and kids had a fab day and I managed to get all my washing done,how's everyone today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am at work, lol. But you couldn't tell from all of the BnB I do...some advantages to being the boss, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

What a lovely day, Despie....

I have to wait until early Sept to have my hubby all to myself for a week....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> What a lovely day, Despie....
> 
> I have to wait until early Sept to have my hubby all to myself for a week....

Oh indigo ,I love it ,he has even turned off his fon and we have him all to ourselves ,he's usually so busy and works long hours but he's a hard worker ,thank goodness,he's sitting beside me now reading the paper,kids are watching a DVD .hope septembers good for u both too,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Sounds like a lovely day Tracey. xx
Sounds like you've done everything you can this month. Good luck xx


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah for sure, the rest of the holiday you can just enjoy yourself and forget about monitoring anything, sounds like you're having fun too


----------



## Desperado167

Horrible rainy day today ,so it's def movies today , baby girl woke up with her eye stuck together,had to bathe it with cotton wool and cool boiled water,bless her


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope the whole Despie family has a wonderful day!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Have a nice rainy day love, make the kids play some old school style board games I say.

It's bucketing down in Scotland today, we have flood warnings and I'm sitting here swathed in fleece with the central heating on:rain::rain: making some home made soup for lunch!


----------



## dachsundmom

Try the canned potatoes in your soup like my DH did; he damn near tried to kill us all with it, lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Try the canned potatoes in your soup like my DH did; he damn near tried to kill us all with it, lol

That's hilarious, I never knew they still canned potatoes since what the end of WWII.:haha::haha: What's he going to make next, SPAM fritters perhaps?

I've made a nice warming celery soup with a swoosh of cream through it,mmmmm.


----------



## dachsundmom

He's talking about a roast in the crock pot, lol. 

Your soup sounds so good! But, more like a fall/winter recipe for me.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> He's talking about a roast in the crock pot, lol.
> 
> Your soup sounds so good! But, more like a fall/winter recipe for me.

Our weather is more like fall weather for you though :haha:

Roast in a crock pot can be done but make sure he browns the meat first otherwise it will be most unattractive to look at :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I'm just hoping her doesn't come home with a canned hunk of meat, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS, I'm just hoping her doesn't come home with a canned hunk of meat, lol.

Don't snigger too much at that idea:winkwink::winkwink:

In this country there is the Fray Bentos Steak Pie, which comes in a can!!!!!https://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/h2g2/A64619247


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, that's disgusting, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Yes Brooke, it is MUCH worse than canned potatoes....:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that a really popular item in the UK? It would seem that y'all will tin anything, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Is that a really popular item in the UK? It would seem that y'all will tin anything, lol.

I'm sorry to say that yes it is a very popular item, particularly for single men.

British food has improved in the 10+ years I lived overseas but the Fray Bentos tinned pie is still a top selling item I believe.:wacko:

A lot of stuff used to get canned as there's a lot of imported food items which won't grow in our cold climate - nowadays with air freighted fruit and veg there's more fresh stuff but it's not exactly "green" to air lift in green beans from Kenya. 

IDK, I try and eat fresh locally grown stuff, but it's not always easy to find, not in the winter anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess this is why Brit food gets such a bad rap, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Well thats us back home for the night,it's pouring down here,we just got the heating on and am having a feast in the tent xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I am so glad you treated yourself! I have that same fragrance and I agree that it smells wonderful. :hugs:

I came home from work early to find out that my husband has something in the crock pot and it looks white; nothing in it besides this whitish meat, lol.

I have a joke I could make right now about his white meat, but I will try and keep this thread high-class, lol:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie pleased you had a good day but shame about the weather and well done on spoiling yourself :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, I am so glad you treated yourself! I have that same fragrance and I agree that it smells wonderful. :hugs:
> 
> I came home from work early to find out that my husband has something in the crock pot and it looks white; nothing in it besides this whitish meat, lol.
> 
> I have a joke I could make right now about his white meat, but I will try and keep this thread high-class, lol:haha:

Lol,u can say wotever u want on this thread Hun and yes the perfume is divine ,bless your dh at least he's making an effort ,mine has been fab since we came away ,he's cooking ,washing up and not complaining too much about the bd but he has threatened to throw my opks in the bin ,I dont think I wud forgive him for that one ,:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::ninja::ninja:

Pee sticks are like the last beer, they can never be thrown out! Lol

No, no, no Mr. Despie!:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie pleased you had a good day but shame about the weather and well done on spoiling yourself :thumbup:

The weather hasnt been too bad considering were we live ,I got two days at the beach which is more than last year so I am happy ,how are u lovely.miss you ,?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::ninja::ninja:
> 
> Pee sticks are like the last beer, they can never be thrown out! Lol
> 
> No, no, no Mr. Despie!:growlmad:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey Tracey so glad your relaxing and that perfume is gorgeous i have some myself. Don't worry about your smileys when i eject and look at the lines mine never seem to be dark in colour either. You have a smiley and thats what matters :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hey Tracey so glad your relaxing and that perfume is gorgeous i have some myself. Don't worry about your smileys when i eject and look at the lines mine never seem to be dark in colour either. You have a smiley and thats what matters :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss:

Thanks Hun,was thinking I had messed it up somehow ,hope not cos I don't think I can talk dh into another week of bd lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I'm sure you could convincing him if needed but I think he can have a rest :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Well thats us back home for the night,it's pouring down here,we just got the heating on and am having a feast in the tent for the little ones,spoilt myself rotten today and bought myself a bottle of juicy couture perfume and body creme ,it's divine,am really pleased ,came in a lovely box that I can put my jewellery in ,.kids loved the movie and I fell asleep lol,had a bad nights sleep last nite as the lo kept falling out of bed ,and the rain and wind was really bad,we are beside the beach and wen it rains it's really bad,but am having a lovely time,how is everyone ?melly mom wooly indigo Northstar jodes Wendy tiderlily future numan Eva tweety pie,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




dachsundmom said:


> Despie, I am so glad you treated yourself! I have that same fragrance and I agree that it smells wonderful. :hugs:
> 
> I came home from work early to find out that my husband has something in the crock pot and it looks white; nothing in it besides this whitish meat, lol.
> 
> I have a joke I could make right now about his white meat, but I will try and keep this thread high-class, lol:haha:

Aaargh I told him to brown it before it went in the crock pot otherwise it looks the beast died of anaemia :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's still raw I think, lol.


----------



## Mellybelle

Throw away pee sticks!!!! Sacrilege!!!


Sounds like you and the whole Despie family are having a great time. 

I'm still doing well......still v scared. I will calm down after MOnday, then at 16weeks I've decided i'll start telling people. I'm pretty sure people are eyeing my bump now and just being polite. After all, its not very polite to ask if someone is pregnant. I can hide it with some clothes, and i'm careful about how I stand. Can be quite uncomfortable at times tho. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I made the mistake once and asked a woman when she was due, lol


----------



## Mellybelle

dachsundmom said:


> I made the mistake once and asked a woman when she was due, lol

Ooops....a big OOOPS! :rofl:

Everyone knows I was pregnant not so long ago, so I guess they may just think its from that. I've always had big boobs though, so that can hide the belly a little.


----------



## dachsundmom

In my defense, this woman was large in all of the right places...like 40 weeks large, lol! :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I made the mistake once and asked a woman when she was due, lol

and so have i and i :blush::blush::blush::blush: like you wouldn't believe... she had maternity jeans on and a bump so i just assumed! Never assume. The lady in question looked very upset and i just felt awful. :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I've had people ask me when it's due and I never make them feel bad I just joke and say never unless Mr Kipling has visited whilst asleep :D

My attitude is I allowed myself to get fat and get a big belly so no-one should feel bad for making a mistake


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> I've had people ask me when it's due and I never make them feel bad I just joke and say never unless Mr Kipling has visited whilst asleep :D
> 
> My attitude is I allowed myself to get fat and get a big belly so no-one should feel bad for making a mistake

haha nice one! Well i can normally tell when someone is pregnant or not and this ladys belly was rock hard and what threw me was the maternity clothes she had on. Her baby was a year old at this point haha!!! She's one of the mums at school and has a real attitude problem. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I've had people ask me when it's due and I never make them feel bad I just joke and say never unless Mr Kipling has visited whilst asleep :D
> 
> My attitude is I allowed myself to get fat and get a big belly so no-one should feel bad for making a mistake

Who was it Hun?:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Desperado167

Melly,praying Monday comes quickly for u Hun,well bd out of action for me ,dd couldn't sleep last nite cos a massive spider ran up the tent and we both ended up in a single small bed ,have wrecked my shoulders and neck as I slept all nite with my arms around her ,ouch,so sore,am mad and can't think how I can bd like this ,any clean suggestions??:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Go to sleep and ask him if he can do it without waking you. :haha: then you know you wont get hurt any further. 

OR - a good bout of shagging might be just what will fix it!:sex:


----------



## Mellybelle

And thanks hun....Bring on Monday with a completely uneventful weekend. Then bring on 16weeks, soon.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Go to sleep and ask him if he can do it without waking you. :haha: then you know you wont get hurt any further.
> 
> OR - a good bout of shagging might be just what will fix it!:sex:

He says the first one sounds good then he won't hear me saying ,are u nearly done babe?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> And thanks hun....Bring on Monday with a completely uneventful weekend. Then bring on 16weeks, soon.

We are all rooting for u and midge lovely,both of you are still in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Haha. TTC would have been much easier for me if my DH could have just done it while I was asleep! :rofl: 
Instead i had to break out almost every seduction technique in the book, plus some new ones!!


----------



## Mellybelle

Desperado167 said:


> Mellybelle said:
> 
> 
> And thanks hun....Bring on Monday with a completely uneventful weekend. Then bring on 16weeks, soon.
> 
> We are all rooting for u and midge lovely,both of you are still in my prayers,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Tracey :hugs: I'm sure the prayers are working. :hugs: Once upon a time i wasnt the praying sort at all, but so much has happened to change me and my beliefs.


----------



## Macwooly

Despie it was someone who went to the church DH & I used to go to. She did get told by DH that she shouldn't be asking that question even if I was knocked up :haha:

I reckon a good session of :sex: will sort your aches and pains :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie it was someone who went to the church DH & I used to go to. She did get told by DH that she shouldn't be asking that question even if I was knocked up :haha:
> 
> I reckon a good session of :sex: will sort your aches and pains :winkwink:

I agree with dh,cheeky cow,got the bd over and done with for today ,my poor back ,did another opk today and it has a line on it thou not as dark as yesterday, I have been temping but I forgot yesterday,so wot signs do I look out for to prove I o ,is it a raise in temps for 3dsys ,is it a high raise ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

If the line is getting lighter then yesterday may well have been it, you will see tomorrow when you take your temp I think it will be up probably, fertility friend won't confirm O until you get 3 consecutive days of high temps, but I generally take it as once my temp is up one day and the opk second line is fading then we're done. And if the EWCM has stopped or is less noticeable then that is usually another indication that O is done and you can put your feet up Despie LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks n.s ,am so obsessed this month and I know I shouldn't be but am finding the thought of af coming unbearable :(


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well got my last bd today ,dh said enough was enough :growlmad:Tested on a stick from my cbfm and it was positive,just don't know wots going on ,have been taking my temp on a silly thermometer and they were 36.4.36.5,got my smiley face the next day and forgot to temp then I got 36.3 36.5 36.5 ,please help,also got a calcium and vit d supplement to take,are these safe,?xxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I can't help with your test sticks but hun I wouldn't worry too much as you've certainly covered yourself with BDing :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie I can't help with your test sticks but hun I wouldn't worry too much as you've certainly covered yourself with BDing :)

I hope so wooly,xxxxxxxxxxxxx sorry soooo stressed this month,xxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie I can't help with your test sticks but hun I wouldn't worry too much as you've certainly covered yourself with BDing :)
> 
> I hope so wooly,xxxxxxxxxxxxx sorry soooo stressed this month,xxxxxxClick to expand...

Now you know stressed doesn't help so please try to relax as you've done all you can to catch the egg :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, do you have any type that we could see?


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie I can't help with your test sticks but hun I wouldn't worry too much as you've certainly covered yourself with BDing :)
> 
> I hope so wooly,xxxxxxxxxxxxx sorry soooo stressed this month,xxxxxxClick to expand...

Awww Tracey bless ya hunni you want this baby so bad don't you?! Please do not stress over it it's sounds to me like you've covered the BDing but i know if i was still getting positives i would want to continue BDing until it was negative again. Not sure on those temps just trying to get my head round temping myself. If your worried just get your hubby to BD another few times i'm sure you can seduce him :winkwink: I wonder if your ovulating now??? Keep going and in the next 1/2 days you will be in the TWW xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, do you have any type that we could see?

No Hun ,I only starting temping last week and have just been saving the temps on my fon ,ok so tell me how it works? ,wen do your temps go up or down and I will try to work it out,?thanks in advance,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, you should have a temp dip and then a rise to indicate ovulation...three days of high temps is a confirmed O, according to FF. If you click on my cahrt, you can look at it as an example.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,really don't know about the seducing ,I have 4 guests coming to stay tomorrow until Wednesday and they are in the room next to us


----------



## Macwooly

Grab him again tonight then hun as :spermy: can survive for 3 days :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Grab him again tonight then hun as :spermy: can survive for 3 days :)

Really no chance ,we have been walking for five or six hours and are just home ,need to get dinner and bath kids and tidy for guests for tomorrow,:dohh:I did buy some nice knickers and bra but:haha: so u never know in the morning,if I beg,lol xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Can u find a shed?


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Can u find a shed?

Kinky time :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dont know about a shed but I am seriously thinking of the tent :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

There u go! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Love Shack Despie Love Shack!

Seriously though lady, you got positive opks for a day or two, DTD around that time then got a negative opk so.......I think that you're in with a good chance, and that you've done everything possible this cycle:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> In my defense, this woman was large in all of the right places...like 40 weeks large, lol! :blush:

I think you are describing me :haha:

Preggers in the back, front & chest :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I think your bases are covered.


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Dont know about a shed but I am seriously thinking of the tent :haha::haha::haha:

If no suitable man made cover is available, USE THE BUSHES!!

We have you covered if you get some sort of rash from it :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

URINE cures all!


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> URINE cures all!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.

Pissing myself :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.
> 
> Pissing myself :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

YES! That will help the rash from bush humping


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.
> 
> Pissing myself :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! That will help the rash from bush humpingClick to expand...

So many connotations to "bush humping" :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

You can get a bikini wax for that problem!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.
> 
> Pissing myself :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! That will help the rash from bush humpingClick to expand...
> 
> So many connotations to "bush humping" :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You can get a bikini wax for that problem!

Just go all the way & get a brazillian :shock:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Just don't piss on a rabbit! Despie will call you a bitch, lol.
> 
> Pissing myself :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> YES! That will help the rash from bush humpingClick to expand...
> 
> So many connotations to "bush humping" :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mellybelle

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You can get a bikini wax for that problem!
> 
> Just go all the way & get a brazillian :shock:Click to expand...


Well, I can see it didnt take long for the tone to be lowered around here!!

Brazillian! I am way overdue for a hairless cha-cha wax. Theres definately been some bush humping going on around here. :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You can get a bikini wax for that problem!

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Mellybelle said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You can get a bikini wax for that problem!
> 
> Just go all the way & get a brazillian :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, I can see it didnt take long for the tone to be lowered around here!!
> 
> Brazillian! I am way overdue for a hairless cha-cha wax. Theres definately been some bush humping going on around here. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

I would hate to be the person that does that job............

Getting that close to someone nether regions.........eewww, then to RIP the hair out..........eeewwww x 1000


----------



## Mellybelle

I couldnt do it. ewww......The girl that does mine is only young and she just chats away happily while she's doing it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I want laser removal, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I would happily do it for a select few for free....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I want laser removal, lol.

 ditto


----------



## Desperado167

Lollllllllll


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I want laser removal, lol.

I had that on my armpits and it stung like sunburn for 24 hours :(


----------



## dachsundmom

It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I want laser removal, lol.
> 
> I had that on my armpits and it stung like sunburn for 24 hours :(Click to expand...

Was it worth it?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!

absolutely brilliant!!! You come out with some right classics :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!
> 
> absolutely brilliant!!! You come out with some right classics :haha:Click to expand...

Her head was breaking out in this rash and I couldn't figure out why and she finally told me she was using the blue shampoo. I said the bottle with the dog on it and realized it was all bad, lol.

Some benadryl and a coritsone shot and the kid was good as new! :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!
> 
> absolutely brilliant!!! You come out with some right classics :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Her head was breaking out in this rash and I couldn't figure out why and she finally told me she was using the blue shampoo. I said the bottle with the dog on it and realized it was all bad, lol.
> 
> Some benadryl and a coritsone shot and the kid was good as new! :blush:Click to expand...

Awwwwww bless,xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,really don't know about the seducing ,I have 4 guests coming to stay tomorrow until Wednesday and they are in the room next to us and the bed creaks like a bitch and the floorboards :dohh::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: i'm sure you've done all you can for this cycle but sometimes you do think to yourself maybe just one more time just to be sure :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's ok Despie, my kid washed her hair in flea shampoo for a week and broke out in a rash, lol. Shoulda pissed on her head!
> 
> absolutely brilliant!!! You come out with some right classics :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Her head was breaking out in this rash and I couldn't figure out why and she finally told me she was using the blue shampoo. I said the bottle with the dog on it and realized it was all bad, lol.
> 
> Some benadryl and a coritsone shot and the kid was good as new! :blush:Click to expand...

aww poor kid :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

I put roll on insect repellant under my armpits in place of deodorant.....more than twice.


----------



## Mellybelle

Have also sprayed fly spray in the fry pan in place of spray on cooking oil a couple of times.


----------



## Mellybelle

And i've made beautiful potato wedges before and sprayed them with furniture polish in place of cooking spray. :blush:


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm a good cook but can be a disaster in the kitchen!


----------



## Desperado167

Melly wouldnt want to sniff your pits or sample your food then :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,really don't know about the seducing ,I have 4 guests coming to stay tomorrow until Wednesday and they are in the room next to us and the bed creaks like a bitch and the floorboards :dohh::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha: i'm sure you've done all you can for this cycle but sometimes you do think to yourself maybe just one more time just to be sure :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I always think that jodes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

Well, my pits had no bugs and my potato wedges were lovely and shiny!


----------



## dachsundmom

Furniture polish? Lol


----------



## Mellybelle

I threw them out. We didnt eat them:haha: It doesnt smell so good.


----------



## cebethel

Oh happy day! Look what I found on the sidewalk! :thumbup:

https://i1138.photobucket.com/albums/n535/cebethel/2011-08-12_14-38-19_265.jpg


----------



## Mellybelle

Bonus!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Christmas came early! :happydance:

My idiot husband just lit the grill with rubbing alcohol! :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

Now Im having finders guilt lol


----------



## dachsundmom

As long as it wasn't some poor kid's lunch money, lol


----------



## Mellybelle

Dont have finders guilt!! Its a gift from ....God or someone!


----------



## Desperado167

Cebethel,I love your nails,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well opks have been packed away till next cycle,have bd for the last six days and it's time to forget about it and enjoy the second week of ny hols,visitors on their way ,whole house cleaned


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I want laser removal, lol.
> 
> I had that on my armpits and it stung like sunburn for 24 hours :(Click to expand...
> 
> Was it worth it?Click to expand...

I don't think so and didn't do it again


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Christmas came early! :happydance:
> 
> My idiot husband just lit the grill with rubbing alcohol! :growlmad:

My DH says "why not it works" :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Eva the nails are fab and don't worry about finders guilt :friends:

Despie - :hugs: So sorry to hear about your news :hugs:


----------



## Mellybelle

OMG tracey! I hope the poor woman recovers. There are some psychos out there.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> OMG tracey! I hope the poor woman recovers. There are some psychos out there.

I know melly,so scary ,he has already been arrested ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well opks have been packed away till next cycle,have bd for the last six days and it's time to forget about it and enjoy the second week of ny hols,visitors on their way ,whole house cleaned and kids and groceries sorted ,:happydance::happydance:Just got some bad news that the headmaster of the kids school has died age 52 and I am heartbroken:cry::cry::cry: ,he was amazing and I don't want to tell the kids just yet but I pray for his family,also since I came away a 40 year old woman was stabbed 30 times in my local health centre ,one of my best friends that works there found her in a pool of blood, and the kids from the summer scheme witnessed this awful act,the same scheme my kids didn't get into as it was over subscribed :nope:I know everyone that works in this centre as I have been a patient there for 18 years ,it's just awful,the women is stable in hospital.the guy who did it was her ex and he was 23 ,the woman had a child with him and had just got full custody of the kid so he tried to kill her with a kitchen knife ,:nope::nope::nope::nope:I pray she recovers ,love and prayers,:hugs::hugs:

OMG that poor woman i'm amazed she's still alive but thank god she is. I have no idea how some people can act like this. I wish her a speedy recovery :hugs: As for the head what a shame was it out of the blue? 52 is so young to die :cry: :hugs:

On a happier note glad you've decided to put away your digi's now and you can enjoy the rest of your hols :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I will light my home candle for your headmaster's family and the poor woman.:hugs:

How much longer until we have you back full-time? lol

Wooly, this house is so old and is all wood; we are very lucky that we didn't lose the back half of it last night. :growlmad:

DH said he didn't realize that the flames would flare up so high. On a good note, he still has his eyebrows and the chicken was really good, lol.:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

My DH wouldn't consider how large the flames would be either or the consequences of his actions!

Glad the house is ok and the chicken was good :) 

Glad you DH kept his eyebrows as the thought of him losing them and you having to draw his on is too funny :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Now granted, burning my house down would be the answer to the problems with my neighbor, but we would have had to have had a total loss, or my insurance company would just fix it, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Now granted, burning my house down would be the answer to the problems with my neighbor, but we would have had to have had a total loss, or my insurance company would just fix it, lol.

DYNAMITE!!! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Now granted, burning my house down would be the answer to the problems with my neighbor, but we would have had to have had a total loss, or my insurance company would just fix it, lol.
> 
> DYNAMITE!!! :haha:Click to expand...

The subtle approach then :rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

PMSL Macwooly - the thought of Brooke drawing on both her own and DH's eyebrows every morning is just too funny.

Eva, how much makeup can you purchase for $20? What are you going to get?

Despie, sorry to hear that news, that is really awful, gave me a shiver.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies,thanks for the messages regarding the headmaster and the 40 year old lady ,much appreciated,dmom I have another full week here Hun ,had major tummy pains all day and my back and boobs are sore,really don't feel like entertaining everyone ,have had to sneak in the tent with my iPad to escape for a while,sooooo tired ,how are u all feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Now granted, burning my house down would be the answer to the problems with my neighbor, but we would have had to have had a total loss, or my insurance company would just fix it, lol.
> 
> DYNAMITE!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The subtle approach then :rofl:Click to expand...


Only the biggest boom for Brooke! lol


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> PMSL Macwooly - the thought of Brooke drawing on both her own and DH's eyebrows every morning is just too funny.
> 
> Eva, how much makeup can you purchase for $20? What are you going to get?
> 
> Despie, sorry to hear that news, that is really awful, gave me a shiver.

Haven't spent it yet lol


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone?cant believe how much i am missing you guys and all your news,:hugs:Eva :hugs:How are you keeping,Northstar :hugs:How's the decorating going?wooly,have u found out yet wen u ovulated wens your next weigh in ,indigo and mom how are things with you two ,is it time for you to poas soon for o or hcg,love and miss u all,melly and Andrea still praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Wendy ,wots happening with your levels? Tiger lily future numan ,tweetypie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,how are u lovely?miss u .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I am just patiently waiting to POAS, lol. It's killing me...

How is the weather today?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I am just patiently waiting to POAS, lol. It's killing me...
> 
> How is the weather today?

Yea ,I love it wen it is time to poas,wen do u start?weather mad,sunny one mo then heavy rain ,been to beach ,long walk and amusements, then home to make a Sunday dinner,chicken potatoes peas carrots broccoli and gravy then strawberries and cream ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

We miss u, Despie....will commence the OPK testing tomorrow....

Where r u hiding this time? Under a bed? In the tent? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow! You cooked all of that? 

When do you come home?

I am going to try and be good and wait until 10DPO to test, but we all know it won't happen, lol. I'll wait and see when the mood strikes. How may DPO are we calling you now? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> We miss u, Despie....will commence the OPK testing tomorrow....
> 
> Where r u hiding this time? Under a bed? In the tent? :haha:

Am in the utility room doing the washing lol,dh and uncle having a beer and kids in garden ,yea so u will be poas too ,still dont have a clue wen I o ,are u doing anything different this month,any other supplements ?good luck Hun,hope u catch that eggy,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> We miss u, Despie....will commence the OPK testing tomorrow....
> 
> Where r u hiding this time? Under a bed? In the tent? :haha:
> 
> Am in the utility room doing the washing lol,dh and uncle having a beer and kids in garden ,yea so u will be poas too ,still dont have a clue wen I o ,are u doing anything different this month,any other supplements ?good luck Hun,hope u catch that eggy,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I started to take soy again, but stopped after the first night.....We are going to try to use the PreSeed as directed, 20-30 minutes before BD & I am adding a bit of EPO to my morning protein smoothie....

Good luck to you, too!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was wondering about adding pre-seed right after the fact, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Despie :hi: Glad you're having a lovely time :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wow! You cooked all of that?
> 
> When do you come home?
> 
> I am going to try and be good and wait until 10DPO to test, but we all know it won't happen, lol. I'll wait and see when the mood strikes. How may DPO are we calling you now? :flower:

Just wrote u a really long post and it disappeared :growlmad:sorry,Am home next Saturday,I am the same I cant wait to test although I dont hold out much hope ,keeping everything fixed for u lovely,:hugs::hugs:Got my smiley face on Tuesday so I might be 2-4 days past ovulation ,yes I love to cook Sunday dinner and kids love their meat and two veg dinners ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo,wot happened with the soy that u stopped taking it?putting the epo in your smoothie sounds good ,I used the pre-seed too ,I had loads of cm with the b6 and guiffasen but the pre-seed was fun to use and dh liked it ,:blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie....

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

For everyone else...

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo,wot happened with the soy that u stopped taking it?putting the epo in your smoothie sounds good ,I used the pre-seed too ,I had loads of cm with the b6 and guiffasen but the pre-seed was fun to use and dh liked it ,:blush::hugs::hugs:

I decided I couldn't cope with another soy-motional cycle....
and my hubby begged me not to take it....

The guaifenesin made me feel odd, and actually made my cm thicker...

The B complex helped a lot, and I am still on that...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo,wot happened with the soy that u stopped taking it?putting the epo in your smoothie sounds good ,I used the pre-seed too ,I had loads of cm with the b6 and guiffasen but the pre-seed was fun to use and dh liked it ,:blush::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I decided I couldn't cope with another soy-motional cycle....
> and my hubby begged me not to take it....
> 
> The guaifenesin made me feel odd, and actually made my cm thicker...
> 
> The B complex helped a lot, and I am still on that...Click to expand...

I think there's b6 in the prenatal I take but not much,I will maybe take more after my apt,o dear u must have had a difficult time with the soy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I think I had estrogen overload....not going there again...


----------



## Desperado167

Well first set of visitors have just left so time to clean up ready for the next ones tomorrow ,:) got a day at the beach and some shopping, bought myself a new clarins lipstick and gloss .got kid school bags and shoes and coats,so cleaning must be done then more amusements tonite ,how are u all ,miss u so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Despie!

Sounds like you are having a great day!!!! :happydance:

I am just fighting the urge to POAS, lol. Going to try and be good and hold out until Wednesday, but I could cave in the morning.
:wacko:

What's for dinner?


----------



## Desperado167

Dmom,I can't wait to poas,don't hold out much hope as I don't really know wot went on this month with my cycle but am starting to test on Saturday unless af arrives before,got loads of cheap tests so I can test away ,for dinner it's chicken and chorizo risotto with a side salad ,I hope u start poas soon ,I love it ,good luck Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess tomorrow morning would be ok, lol. Lord knows I have plenty of the sticks, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Anniversary Jodie! 

:wedding::cake::yipee::serenade::headspin::wine::beer::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I guess tomorrow morning would be ok, lol. Lord knows I have plenty of the sticks, lol.

Am so excited for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Where is everyone?cant believe how much i am missing you guys and all your news,:hugs:Eva :hugs:How are you keeping,Northstar :hugs:How's the decorating going?wooly,have u found out yet wen u ovulated wens your next weigh in ,indigo and mom how are things with you two ,is it time for you to poas soon for o or hcg,love and miss u all,melly and Andrea still praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Wendy ,wots happening with your levels? Tiger lily future numan ,tweetypie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,how are u lovely?miss u .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Missing you too despie :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm good today just waiting for hubby to come home from work :winkwink: i've got some nice food from M&S for dinner and then the fancy underwear goes on later :thumbup: starting to pack for holidays looking forward to spending some time with the husband.

I've been getting on with my charting and i've had a big dip yesterday am and this morning it's starting to go back up again so hopefully ovulation is approaching? I've had lots of watery cm for the past 3 days and this morning had EWCM and i've not even taken anything apart from EPO. Northstar i will report back with my findings once i've confirmed ovulation :flower: Negative OPK at the minute but i'm sure it will turn positive soon because of the EWCM (i hope) apart from that nothing else to report really.

I had a bad day on Saturday i felt so down and i cried for hours which is not me i hardly ever cry. But i felt much better after. I think it's a mixture of been TTC for 8 months and not having a viable pregnancy and gearing up for ovulation and making sure i get BDing in to fit around work and the kids. It's bloody tough!!!! 

Big massive hugs to you gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and to everyone else too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Happy Anniversary Jodie!
> 
> :wedding::cake::yipee::serenade::headspin::wine::beer::wohoo:

thanks gorgeous :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I just looked at your chart...it's go time!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Happy anniversary Jodes :cake:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk jodes I am sad that u cried it makes me want to cry too,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:But I love the m and s food and the undies ,


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Despie.....You certainly are busy with visitors....I hope u get some time to relax before u return home....

Happy Anni, Jodie! :wedding::cake::wedding::cake::wedding::cake::wedding::cake:

Brooke....if u wait until 10 dpo, u will get a special surprise......:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

What? An even better evap? lol


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Despie.....You certainly are busy with visitors....I hope u get some time to relax before u return home....
> 
> Happy Anni, Jodie! :wedding::cake::wedding::cake::wedding::cake::wedding::cake:
> 
> Brooke....if u wait until 10 dpo, u will get a special surprise......:winkwink:

I know indigo ,I love having people here but it's also hard work so once Wednesday is here we have the last four days together as a family :hugs,it keeps me busy and my mind of things and the kids love it,have u started poas today?xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

U just reminded me....


----------



## dachsundmom

Pics please!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> U just reminded me....

Yea pics :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok ladies, for Indigo...I will wait until 10DPO, unless I get some monster temp drop tomorrow morning, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom your chart looks really different this month, the soy is obviously having some strange effect on your temps...!

Despie, miss you too :hugs: glad you're having fun and got yourself some nice lipgloss. Nice tip from yourself about DTD the deed first thing in the morning and then being able to relax that evening (and watch telly LOL) trouble is my OH is a night owl so I tend to get woken with a bang at 3am, maybe next time I'll go with it heh heh.

Jodie :hugs: TTC is pants, thank goodness we can talk to each other about this stuff.

AFM insanely busy day, had visitors, got my furbaby staying for a couple of days (access visit) had to clear away all my painting stuff but will drag it back out later in the week, and a full days work - knackered now, so I'm in pjs with the Sky+ fired up.


----------



## Indigo77

I have nothing.....tried to test on a few drops....waiting...
The test is different, though....there's a random line on it....


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to show me a pic of a faulty test, lol. Especially now that I agreed to wait until 10DPO to test, lol. Barring a major temp dip.


----------



## NorthStar

Do you mean half a line? I have heard of such legends, but never seen one IRL....media please.


----------



## Indigo77

Very faint...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/2b88259d.jpg


----------



## NorthStar

Why does the control line have 2 lines on it?

I can see the faint test line, so O approaching hey, you'll be breaking into your Despie drawer for the nice knickers in a day or two.


----------



## dachsundmom

That test line is too high I think? Lol


----------



## Indigo77

The blue line is the ink line....don't know what that is about....I would say I am about a week away...


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree that a week sounds good.


----------



## NorthStar

That is well worthy of posting, thanks

I haven't POAS for ages.....I think I'm quite looking forward to next cycle.


----------



## Indigo77

There's always beverages....


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> There's always beverages....

True, I may well HPT a beverage. My Italian beer was BFN but what about a Tuborgm yeah that's a Danish viking beer I will try that next - but it's 22:00 on a school night so not tonight - I've got to get some :sleep:


----------



## Indigo77

Why do I perk up so when 'Viking' is mentioned.....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc they have horns, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> Why do I perk up so when 'Viking' is mentioned.....:haha:

Let me think, hmmmmm

https://truebloodwiki.wetpaint.com/page/Eric+Northman#fbid=0tZVx0zXPr-


----------



## NorthStar

Nighty night American friends, I'm going to snuggle my furbaby and get an early night, hope he doesn't want out to bark at foxes at 3am like he usually does when he visits...


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar sounds like my kind of nite ,enjoy,indigo ,weird test ,hope it's more clear tomorrow lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Night NS - hope you get a good :sleep: x

I'm heading off in a moment too and wondering what freaky dream I'll have tonight :)


----------



## Indigo77

Sweet dreams......maybe our Viking will be visiting u there.....:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie you're still awake :) I lost 3.5lb this week so in total 11.5lb :happydance: DH lost 3lb so 12lb in total :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie you're still awake :) I lost 3.5lb this week so in total 11.5lb :happydance: DH lost 3lb so 12lb in total :dance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:yea to mr and mrs wooly,brilliant news,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Awk jodes I am sad that u cried it makes me want to cry too,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:But I love the m and s food and the undies ,sounds just like me ,get the bd in as much as possible and the cups ,I can't tell u how much more secure I felt wen I had the cups in and knew all the swimmers were held up there ,,have a lovely anniversary Hun and stay happy and strong, I do believe your time will come ,hang in there lovely ,I know exactly how u feel with fitting it all in,with my four and dh alway working it's bloody hard ,that's why I started bd in the mornings and got it over and done with and didnt have to wait for him cuming hone and getting stressed,thinking of u always lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awww thanks despie it's something i've needed to do for a long time and i feel loads better for it. M&S food went down a treat and had a lovely evening without the sexy underwear (didn't get that far ha!) We are trying to do the deed twice a day but this morning we were both knackered but i could kick myself now because just got my first smiley this morning. Anyways i'm sure i have enough of the little buggers to last me till this evening. But i'm defo going to DTD tomorrow morning just to maxamise my chances. Lots of love and thanks for your support :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I just looked at your chart...it's go time!!!!

haha but if you look at it now it's gone back down again, is this a normal pattern? :dohh: i really hope it starts going back up :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Dmom your chart looks really different this month, the soy is obviously having some strange effect on your temps...!
> 
> Despie, miss you too :hugs: glad you're having fun and got yourself some nice lipgloss. Nice tip from yourself about DTD the deed first thing in the morning and then being able to relax that evening (and watch telly LOL) trouble is my OH is a night owl so I tend to get woken with a bang at 3am, maybe next time I'll go with it heh heh.
> 
> Jodie :hugs: TTC is pants, thank goodness we can talk to each other about this stuff.
> 
> AFM insanely busy day, had visitors, got my furbaby staying for a couple of days (access visit) had to clear away all my painting stuff but will drag it back out later in the week, and a full days work - knackered now, so I'm in pjs with the Sky+ fired up.

Thanks northstar your right it is pants but i'm so glad i have all you lovely ladies to vent too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, I just looked at your chart...it's go time!!!!
> 
> haha but if you look at it now it's gone back down again, is this a normal pattern? :dohh: i really hope it starts going back up :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Hmm, looking at your temps/CM, I'm wondering if you're getting the same SE off the EPO as I was, ie body is trying to ovulate over last few days but not quite got there yet - Dmom what do you reckon?


----------



## dachsundmom

On first glance, I thought she ovulated on CD12 and I still think it's possible bc today's temp is higher than the dip. But the temps are low compared to the pre-OV temps and I think she said she got a smiley today. Right Jodie?

NS, I think you are right, trying to OV, but not quite. However, if the temp increases just enough, I think FF might try to draw x-hairs on CD10.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,glad u had a good nite and u managed to save your new underwear :haha::haha:Northstar and mom,I swear u two are amazing ,is there anything u don't know?it's great having u here to answer all our questions,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,hope u are all ok ,missing u loads ,my best friend is arriving today so I am rushing around,so just want to send u some hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> On first glance, I thought she ovulated on CD12 and I still think it's possible bc today's temp is higher than the dip. But the temps are low compared to the pre-OV temps and I think she said she got a smiley today. Right Jodie?
> 
> NS, I think you are right, trying to OV, but not quite. However, if the temp increases just enough, I think FF might try to draw x-hairs on CD10.

Yes it will depend on temp tomorrow morning, I think it's the EPO factor....but I would LOL:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I have been given permission to post Tracey's reading! :happydance:

Will T have her forever baby...yes
Will T find out by January...yes
Will it be a boy...no swing (twice it didn't swing)

I think Tracey is going to get a Christmas holiday conception and the sex will be determined at that time! Her bean is even too strong for the pendulum!:happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I have been given permission to post Tracey's reading! :happydance:
> 
> Will T have her forever baby...yes
> Will T find out by January...yes
> Will it be a boy...no swing (twice it didn't swing)
> 
> I think Tracey is going to get a Christmas holiday conception and the sex will be determined at that time! Her bean is even too strong for the pendulum!:happydance:

So pleased to hear that :happydance: I know it will happen for her and all us ladies :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Y am I crying reading this,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cos I am soooooo happy,xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm glad you're ok with it Despie! I was very upset bc I couldn't get the pendulum to tell me it was a BFP now, lol.

Please feel free to prove me wrong...but you'll have to ask Eva and Indigo about my refund policy, lol!!


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, I just looked at your chart...it's go time!!!!
> 
> haha but if you look at it now it's gone back down again, is this a normal pattern? :dohh: i really hope it starts going back up :hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Hmm, looking at your temps/CM, I'm wondering if you're getting the same SE off the EPO as I was, ie body is trying to ovulate over last few days but not quite got there yet - Dmom what do you reckon?Click to expand...

Oh crap!!! Bloody EPO I'm going to stop it today and then hopefully ovulation will follow???? Thanks hun :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

EPO is the root of all evil, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

LOL, it's good for PMS, I just don't think it's good for TTC (not for me anyway)- and Jodes chart looks a bit like mine did on EPO.

And yes once I stopped the EPO O followed 4-6 days later (depending on dosage of EPO I took that month), I guess once the EPO was out my system, I think Wendy might have had the same SE.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> On first glance, I thought she ovulated on CD12 and I still think it's possible bc today's temp is higher than the dip. But the temps are low compared to the pre-OV temps and I think she said she got a smiley today. Right Jodie?
> 
> NS, I think you are right, trying to OV, but not quite. However, if the temp increases just enough, I think FF might try to draw x-hairs on CD10.

Yes i did get a smiley this morning however i just ejected it now (been out with some friends and left it in the bathroom) and there is no test line just a load of blue dye??? So i did another one just to make sure and it was negative but saying that the line is getting darker so i don't think it will be long? I really believe i shouldn't have messed with taking soy and EPO :dohh: My CM has been fantastic this cycle lots of watery and EW and it's been lasting for days as opposed to a max of 2 days. Today it's a mixture of the both? Somethings happening as i've been getting ovulation pains? Dmom and Northstar you guys are so fantastic at helping me read my chart like despie said what would we do without you :hugs::hugs: Also i was really cold this morning and i do believe that makes a difference to your waking temps? I had goosebumps. I have marked this down on FF. :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, you are covered in the BD department either way! Like I told Tracey, never look at the sticks, it's the equivalent of staring directly at the sun...your eyes will burn and you'll be blinded for life! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, you are covered in the BD department either way! Like I told Tracey, never look at the sticks, it's the equivalent of staring directly at the sun...your eyes will burn and you'll be blinded for life! :hugs:

haha excellent!!! I think your fab :hugs: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, you are covered in the BD department either way! Like I told Tracey, never look at the sticks, it's the equivalent of staring directly at the sun...your eyes will burn and you'll be blinded for life! :hugs:
> 
> haha excellent!!! I think your fab :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Back at you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes that was exactly the way my test was last Tuesday ,How weird ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm glad you're ok with it Despie! I was very upset bc I couldn't get the pendulum to tell me it was a BFP now, lol.
> 
> Please feel free to prove me wrong...but you'll have to ask Eva and Indigo about my refund policy, lol!!

Off course I am ok with it,how much do I owe you ?xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I'm glad you're ok with it Despie! I was very upset bc I couldn't get the pendulum to tell me it was a BFP now, lol.
> 
> Please feel free to prove me wrong...but you'll have to ask Eva and Indigo about my refund policy, lol!!
> 
> Off course I am ok with it,how much do I owe you ?xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Ask Indigo and Eva, they don't share the income with me! :growlmad: Lol!


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....this one is on the house....:winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes that was exactly the way my test was last Tuesday ,How weird ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Really? That is weird!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie....this one is on the house....:winkwink:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

How is everyone this morning although some of you will still be zzzzzzzzing!!! My temp shot up this morning so fingers crossed ovulation is nearing. Did another digi and it was negative. Going on hols in 2 days time going to miss our little chats/discussions :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyonexx PS i DTD this morning Tracey x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> How is everyone this morning although some of you will still be zzzzzzzzing!!! My temp shot up this morning so fingers crossed ovulation is nearing. Did another digi and it was negative. Going on hols in 2 days time going to miss our little chats/discussions :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyonexx PS i DTD this morning Tracey x

Yeah ,aw am gonna miss u too Hun,but hope u have a lovely time ,well I also had a temp rise on Monday so have no clue wot is going on but am just gonna be happy wen af comes and at least I know were I stand ,got dh to draw me a graph and plot all my temps last nite ,bless him,have only been temping for 11days now so only a newbie but it can get quite addictive and annoying ,weird we have both had positive smiley faces then a temp rise days later ,my cycle is def messed up ,keeping everything crossed for u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone this morning although some of you will still be zzzzzzzzing!!! My temp shot up this morning so fingers crossed ovulation is nearing. Did another digi and it was negative. Going on hols in 2 days time going to miss our little chats/discussions :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyonexx PS i DTD this morning Tracey x
> 
> Yeah ,aw am gonna miss u too Hun,but hope u have a lovely time ,well I also had a temp rise on Monday so have no clue wot is going on but am just gonna be happy wen af comes and at least I know were I stand ,got dh to draw me a graph and plot all my temps last nite ,bless him,have only been temping for 11days now so only a newbie but it can get quite addictive and annoying ,weird we have both had positive smiley faces then a temp rise days later ,my cycle is def messed up ,keeping everything crossed for u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: oooh has your temps still risen and confirmed ovulation? All mine need to do now is rise then i will be happy. Dmom will go mad with me but i keep thinking of why the digi gave me a smiley face and there was no actual line there just a lot of blue dye? And it's weird how yours did the same thing and then a temp rise a day or so later. I pee in a cup and just dip the test in and left it for 15 secs so i didn't saturate it. I did another digi today but negative. I'm wondering if ovulation is about to happen or has happened? I bloody hope i have ovulated? My cycles are messed up from the soy and EPO. I'm not taking anything else now. I'm keeping everything firmly crossed for you too hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes that's just the way my digi was last Tuesday ,I had three temp dips then so far two rises but I think I def missed o in the middle as I was going by my smiley face and stopped bd 4 days after but who knows wot will happen
,hope u have caught that eggy mrs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, you probably already know this, but it's a temp dip you are looking for, followed by 3 consecutive higher temps. I only mention this bc you have said a few times that you had hoped OV was coming bc of a temp rise...the rise comes after.:flower:

FF seems to be down, so I can't see your chart at them moment, but I will analyze it as soon as the site is working again, lol.

You may look at the sticks for fun, but NO analyzing them! See, you are already blinded in one eye, lol! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, FF is back! Right now I would say CD13 is your best bet; 2 more rises and you will get x-hairs!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, FF is back! Right now I would say CD13 is your best bet; 2 more rises and you will get x-hairs!!!

woohoo!!!! Dmom i love you!!!! I did kinda know about the dip and that you need 3 high temps after to confirm ovulation but with the OPK's it just left me wondering? Sorry!!! I am very blind. Watch it drop again tomorrow :hugs: I agree with CD13


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes that's just the way my digi was last Tuesday ,I had three temp dips then so far two rises but I think I def missed o in the middle as I was going by my smiley face and stopped bd 4 days after but who knows wot will happen
> ,hope u have caught that eggy mrs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So you think you've missed ovulation? You have been BDing a lot so i don't think you would've missed ovulation? Well i certainly hope not. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I don't think you've missed anything!


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs: FF is down again i'm wanting check everyones chart so i get a better understanding.


----------



## dachsundmom

FF is upsetting me today, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone,well dear friend left today and it was lovely but exhausting am totally knackered,just had baked potatoes and salad for dinner then washed all the kids hoodies and heavy clothes and ironed them all so I don't have much laundry wen I go home.am hoping to get up and out early tomorrow as we only have two days left and want to make the most of it ,so hope it's a good day and we get to the beach and get some presents for our families,how's everyone,indigo how's the poas going ,mom can't wait till u test ,jodes hope u are getting in loads of bd,Northstar ,wooly ,how's you ,melly hope u are well ,Wendy and eva ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, what day do you get home?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, what day do you get home?

Saturday ,will be packing Friday nite and leaving around lunch time on Saturday,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

When do the kids start school?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> When do the kids start school?

August the 30 th,they get nine weeks so not long now .I love having them off but will be glad to get back into a routine ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

The scottish kids went back today the shops were MAD at the weekend here, with parents panic buying school supplies LOL.


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....How far are u from Belfast?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie....How far are u from Belfast?

I live in ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I added u to my weather iPhone app....:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I added u to my weather iPhone app....:winkwink:

Awk bless ,lol ,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Well ,morning everyone ,it's a lovely day and I am heading to the beach ,had my third temp rise today after a temp dip on Sunday so I really think I have def missed ovulation,:cry::cry: I was just really late to ovulate this month ,my heart is broke but wot can I do so I am gonna make the most of the last few days I have on hols and wen I get back home I am gonna catch that goddamm eggy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hope everyone is doing ok,mom can't wait till tomorrow ,indigo hope u are doing plenty of bd ,wooly and ns :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie the first month of charting is the hardest, and this cycle was always going to be harder to predict, but you've done well getting your temps etc and once you're back and put them in FF it might not look how you think. 

One really good thing is that you have confirmed ovulation which means that your body is back on track, so if this wasn't your cycle (and who knows maybe it still was?) then next one you are good to go - and all the time you are learning more about your cycle by getting the chart together :hugs:

Enjoy the beach, it's definitely NOT beach weather in scotland today.:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Northstar ,I suppose that's a good way of looking at it and I love you for it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well ,morning everyone ,it's a lovely day and I am heading to the beach ,had my third temp rise today after a temp dip on Sunday so I really think I have def missed ovulation,:cry::cry: I was just really late to ovulate this month ,my heart is broke but wot can I do so I am gonna make the most of the last few days I have on hols and wen I get back home I am gonna catch that goddamm eggy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hope everyone is doing ok,mom can't wait till tomorrow ,indigo hope u are doing plenty of bd ,wooly and ns :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello my lovely lady i agree with Northstar you have ovulated which is great news honey. I've been charting for the first time this cycle too and my temps are all over the bloody place?? Up, down, up, down just like BDing haha! I've just had another smiley face today and the line is really dark not like Tuesday's where it was full of blue dye. It looks like your cycle is like mine isn't it? I'm now continuing to BD until Sunday so then i know i have all my days covered. Good job i managed to get hubby in the mood this morning. Temp drop again and i felt so gutted this morning but when i tested and saw that smiley face i did feel much better as ovulation is now approaching? Well i hope it is :dohh: I do normally ovulate around day 16-18 so this isn't unsual. I'm sure you DTD quite a bit over the past week or so so don't rule yourself out hunni. I will keep my fingers crossed for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, as frustrating as it is, I am so happy that you body did ovulate for you! I know this is not what you had hoped for, but this means you can get and stay pregnant. :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

^^^ WSS.....:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes am so glad u got that smiley face again and it was nice and clear ,I am pretty sure that I did miss o so it's onwards and upwards ,once af comes I will join ff and u can all help me out ,wen do u go away?xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....I am so glad you r joining FF!!! Now we can stalk your chart!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies well I am back from another lovely day out ,had a lovely lunch of spicy red lentil soup with basmati rice and wheaten bread ,was so nice ,also bought myself a carnelia stone which is meant to renew sexual drive and promote positive energy ,every bit helps ,:haha::haha:DD had a lovely day in the water then we went to a forest ,I went on a swing and climbed up an assault course and went down a slide,havent done that in years and it felt so good ,today is a good day ,my want for another baby will never lessen but I am determined to stay focused and get myself into the shape both physically and mentally that I was in in May and got my bfp ,thanks for being my friends and helping me thru it,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie....I am so glad you r joining FF!!! Now we can stalk your chart!

I know that's y I am joining cos I really don't have a clue ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Nothing like a holiday to renew and rejuvenate...You sound so good, Despie....at peace and happy and positive....:hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

It must be lentil day! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

It must have been good with the wheaton bread....mmmmm.....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> It must have been good with the wheaton bread....mmmmm.....

Was so nice,am tempted to go back tomorrow for more but dh has promised me a pamper day of getting hair done and the fish pedicure,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie so pleased you're getting good and spoiled tomorrow :)

Next week DH is spoiling me to a fish spa and lunch out after if I achieve my stone off goal :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie so pleased you're getting good and spoiled tomorrow :)
> 
> Next week DH is spoiling me to a fish spa and lunch out after if I achieve my stone off goal :)

That is great ,your first stone,:hugs::hugs:Am a bit scared about the fish but dh is gonna cum hold my hand lol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## SweetPickles

Desperado, that sounds like a wonderful holiday - just what you need. 

Macwooly, congratulations on your first stone! That's about 14 pounds, right? What do you think you might get for other rewards along the way and when you reach your goal?


----------



## Macwooly

SweetPickles said:


> Desperado, that sounds like a wonderful holiday - just what you need.
> 
> Macwooly, congratulations on your first stone! That's about 14 pounds, right? What do you think you might get for other rewards along the way and when you reach your goal?

I'm not quite at a stone (14lb) currently lost 11.5lb in 4 weeks but hoping I shift 2.5lb at my next weigh in on Monday :)

I know when I reach my goal weight I get new clothes and some underwear from a company called Rigby & Peller which I adore but is dear :)


----------



## Desperado167

SweetPickles said:


> Desperado, that sounds like a wonderful holiday - just what you need.
> 
> Macwooly, congratulations on your first stone! That's about 14 pounds, right? What do you think you might get for other rewards along the way and when you reach your goal?

Sweet pickles thank you ,I don't want to go home :haha::haha:Have had a great time :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> SweetPickles said:
> 
> 
> Desperado, that sounds like a wonderful holiday - just what you need.
> 
> Macwooly, congratulations on your first stone! That's about 14 pounds, right? What do you think you might get for other rewards along the way and when you reach your goal?
> 
> I'm not quite at a stone (14lb) currently lost 11.5lb in 4 weeks but hoping I shift 2.5lb at my next weigh in on Monday :)
> 
> I know when I reach my goal weight I get new clothes and some underwear from a company called Rigby & Peller which I adore but is dear :)Click to expand...

How amazing,I love underwear ,get a new despie drawer wooly,:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am so so excited wooly has set up my ff and chart ,am really really so happy I want to jump up and down ,please feel free to stalk my chart,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Am so so excited wooly has set up my ff and chart ,am really really so happy I want to jump up and down ,please feel free to stalk my chart,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Just glad it worked :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, that chart is beautiful! I am so sorry that I couldn't help you.:cry:

But now I need to figure out why your x-hairs are dotted, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, did you input your positive OPKs on FF? I can't see them.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, did you input your positive OPKs on FF? I can't see them.

Nope I just had a smiley last Tuesday ,do u think by any chance I cud have o on cd20 ?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think so, I think your body tried to, but didn't do it until later, tbh.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I don't think so, I think your body tried to, but didn't do it until later, tbh.

Ok thanks for looking ,xxxx how are u feeling today ,are u testing tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am going to; very nervous, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think I am going to; very nervous, lol.

Awk Hun don't be nervous we are all here for u no matter wot ,your chart def looks good if I am rite cud that be an implantation dip?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

One word


sasqwatch


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> It must have been good with the wheaton bread....mmmmm.....
> 
> Was so nice,am tempted to go back tomorrow for more but dh has promised me a pamper day of getting hair done and the fish pedicure,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Fish pedicure? Wait, is that all those little fishies pecking at your feet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Implantation dip, fluke temp...could be anything, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, the fish eat the dead skin, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, the fish eat the dead skin, lol.

They'd have their job cut out for them on my feet :haha:

I'd totally do that!! As long as no people touch my feet...............fish yes, people no :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Implantation dip, fluke temp...could be anything, lol.

Yep, thats what I thought about mine too, but someone told me otherwise :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Yep it's ok thou the fish have no teeth ,:haha::haha:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Yep it's ok thou the fish have no teeth ,:haha::haha:

Eeeeks, imagine if they had teeth? It'd be like piranhas :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yep it's ok thou the fish have no teeth ,:haha::haha:
> 
> Eeeeks, imagine if they had teeth? It'd be like piranhas :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....u really have not secretly tested yet? :haha: :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, lol. Katrina sees an iffy BFP for Friday and a definite BFP for Saturday, so I am trying not to jinx it, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes am so glad u got that smiley face again and it was nice and clear ,I am pretty sure that I did miss o so it's onwards and upwards ,once af comes I will join ff and u can all help me out ,wen do u go away?xxxxxxx

Hey hunni i go away today and i will miss you loads. Just left another post on Dmom thread can i just say i'm feeling the love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: will try and come on whenever possible. FF has confirmed ovulation so woohoo and i will try and help you out it gives me more experience. Dmom and Northstar are fab :hugs: I've just downloaded the app on my iphone for FF so i can still record my temps for all to stalk. Love you despie, dmom and northstar and thanks for all your help xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Just looked at your chart Tracey it looks good. How long is your cycle? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Dmom just been stalking your chart good dip and doesn't that mean something? I've been educated by FF haha! Good luck hun and i really hope it's a big whooping BFP xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes have a fab time lovely,brilliant u have got the bd out of the way before your hols,:happydance::happydance::happydance:My cycle is usually 31-33 days but I think it's gonna be longer this month because of my loss last month,try and let us know how u are doing ,lots of love ,Tracey xxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes have a great holiday

Dmom keeping all crossed for you when you test :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

My temp dropped this morning, it could be an early AF or the fact that I was freezing when I woke up at 3 in the morning. I had to use the adjuster bc I never really went back to sleep. :wacko:

Anyway, might as well wait for the morning temp now. :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My temp dropped this morning, it could be an early AF or the fact that I was freezing when I woke up at 3 in the morning. I had to use the adjuster bc I never really went back to sleep. :wacko:
> 
> Anyway, might as well wait for the morning temp now. :growlmad:

FXed it's the fact you woke cold :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Dmom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well had an awful nite last nite ,boobs and tum so sore I couldn't sleep and had to get up every hour since four to pee so I had to temp at four in the morning:growlmad:Dd had bad dreams and I had to sleep with her again so was a bad nite ,am giving the hairdressers and foot spa a miss as I just don't feel up to it ,am dreading going home with no bfp and have ate like a pig and am scared to weigh myself ,docs apt on Monday and I feel so depressed about it ,sorry for the moan love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Well had an awful nite last nite ,boobs and tum so sore I couldn't sleep and had to get up every hour since four to pee so I had to temp at four in the morning:growlmad:Dd had bad dreams and I had to sleep with her again so was a bad nite ,am giving the hairdressers and foot spa a miss as I just don't feel up to it ,am dreading going home with no bfp and have ate like a pig and am scared to weigh myself ,docs apt on Monday and I feel so depressed about it ,sorry for the moan love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awwww Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug: Despie....

It's always tough when holidays end, too....Try to ease into normalcy gently....:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks guys ,just had an awful nite andeverything just seemed so much worse :cry::cry:I am ok now ,went to see mr poppers penguins in the movies ,it was lovely ,have packed all the suitcases and we are going to morellis for some ice-cream,then the slot machines to spend the rest of our money .I may have put on 2-3 pounds but I will lose it once the kids go back to school and I start walking again,I promise I won't feel sorry for myself again ,silly me ,thanks for being there for me guys ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes miss you,hope u are having a lovely holiday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi:how are u all,dmom,thinking of u today ,:hugs::hugs:Wooly Northstar indigo eva,melly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Well it's hometime today ,am happy and sad ,but I get to see my bunnies and cat :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Plus all my lovely friends and family and give out their presents .school is starting just over a week away and still need to get ome things so I will be kept busy ,still no letter from the hospital with my apt so am gonna have to fon wen I get back but have the doc on Monday not too sure now wot I am gonna ask her to test me for ,it was all so much clearer in my mind wen I made the apt four weeks ago :dohh:but I hope she can help me somehow and even offer ome advice ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi!

Sounds like you will be very busy when you get home; take your time getting back to reality.:wacko:

We are headed back to the mall today to continue our back-to-school shopping saga...can't wait, lol.:nope:

Despie have you noticed that all of the clothes out there for girls look like they were made for prostitutes? We cannot find a decent pair of shorts or a skirt that does not leave DD's ass hanging out.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes it was def a struggle getting dd shorts ,she's 13but well made and curvy ,has had her periods since she was ten and has a woman's body ,I hate those shorts showing their butt cheeks ,but dd refuses to wear dresses but I only allow her to buy clothes that I am happy with ,hope u are ok,love u lots,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD is built like me, short and no curves, lol. But shopping is awful.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DD is built like me, short and no curves, lol. But shopping is awful.

Awwwwww,bet u are both gorgeous,dd is built like me hips and boobs lol,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would love to have hips and boobs, lol.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I would love to have hips and boobs, lol.

You can have mine! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Despie!


----------



## Desperado167

I'm home ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:my rabbits and cat are fine and dandy and my house is still standing,just got my apt and it's not till sept the 21st so I have nearly a month to wait but it gives me time to get fit again :happydance::happydance::happydance:,wot tests do I ask my doctor to do on Monday ,any advice please?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

The tests that Mon had...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> The tests that Mon had...

I already got the sticky blood one and tested positive ,the other two can't be done here I wud need to travel to another country but I ill put it to my doc and see wot she suggests ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, why aren't the tests offered in Belfast?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, why aren't the tests offered in Belfast?

I think they are too expensive and wen I asked he said they were just on trial ATM in England ,but I will ask,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morningg everyone,wooly and jodes we miss you ,mom hoping that test gets darker and your temp stays up ,indigo how's it going for u ,is o over ?Northstar ,Eva,wendy,melly ,hope u are all ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM,I had af type pains last nite and thought I wud waken to the old witch ,am still totally confused wether I am 11 days past o or 6dpo,but I did test and it's a big fat negative ,So I guess the evil witch is on her way ,on a good point I have only put on 2 pounds in the last few weeks which I can handle ,am a bit upset but I know I can lose it and more before my apt next month ,have a lovely day everyone:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, I think you could manually add your crosshairs to CD25; they will be blue instead of red, but I really think that's the day.

Two pounds? That's nothing! You'll have that off in no time!:hugs::hugs:

My DD has been asking for a rabbit, what do you do with yours in the winter? Can they live in the house year round or do they get sick if they don't get outside at all?


----------



## Mellybelle

2 pounds is a poo and a wee! There you go, weight loss complete. :hugs:
Sorry i've not been posting here much. You girls get all chatty when I'm in bed sleeping then theres so much to catch up on!


----------



## Desperado167

I dont have a clue how to add crosshairs,I had to get wooly to do it for me ,wish I knew were she was,:cry::cry:I have had a rabbit for 15 years and they live outside in the yard,we do bring them in for at least a few hours each every day and,we have a special cover for the winter for their cage to protect them from the snow and rain.I know a lot of people that have rabbits that live indoors and they just give them their exercise outside,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Go to FF and you will see a line under your chart that says 'ovulation detector.' Click the box that says 'override' and add the x-hairs there.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Go to FF and you will see a line under your chart that says 'ovulation detector.' Click the box that says 'override' and add the x-hairs there.

Does that look better now?xxx


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> I'm home ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:my rabbits and cat are fine and dandy and my house is still standing,just got my apt and it's not till sept the 21st so I have nearly a month to wait but it gives me time to get fit again :happydance::happydance::happydance:,wot tests do I ask my doctor to do on Monday ,any advice please?xxxxxxxxxxx

Welcome back Despie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Go to FF and you will see a line under your chart that says 'ovulation detector.' Click the box that says 'override' and add the x-hairs there.
> 
> Does that look better now?xxxClick to expand...

Yes, much better!


----------



## sarahincanada

welcome back Desperado :kiss::hugs: I am currently off work as my family is here from england, going down to buffalo NY and niagara falls monday-wednesday. they leave the 27th then I am ready to start anew and have a great fall season! plan to lose some weight, and get pregnant!!! anyone want to join me??!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sarahincanada said:


> welcome back Desperado :kiss::hugs: I am currently off work as my family is here from england, going down to buffalo NY and niagara falls monday-wednesday. they leave the 27th then I am ready to start anew and have a great fall season! plan to lose some weight, and get pregnant!!! anyone want to join me??!! :haha:

Sarah :hugs:I have missed you:hugs:I def like your plans and I would love to join you ,have put on two pound and am gonna start tomorrow and eat healthy again plus I am starting my walks again tonite,hope u have a lovely time with your family,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I'm home ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:my rabbits and cat are fine and dandy and my house is still standing,just got my apt and it's not till sept the 21st so I have nearly a month to wait but it gives me time to get fit again :happydance::happydance::happydance:,wot tests do I ask my doctor to do on Monday ,any advice please?xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Welcome back Despie!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much For the lovely welcome back ,How are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Despie! :hug:

It looks like u r 6 dpo.

2 lbs _is_ a poo and a wee. :rofl:

I am officially worried about Wooly, now. :cry:
The fatalist in me always thinks the worst and I do hope her FIL is ok. :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Despie! :hug:
> 
> It looks like u r 6 dpo.
> 
> 2 lbs _is_ a poo and a wee. :rofl:
> 
> I am officially worried about Wooly, now. :cry:
> The fatalist in me always thinks the worst and I do hope her FIL is ok. :cry:

I know we all are ,I hope god keeps her and her family safe,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello all :hi:

Sarah hoping you get your BFP soon :dust: Have a lovely time with your family :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Hello all :hi:
> 
> Sarah hoping you get your BFP soon :dust: Have a lovely time with your family :)

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Melly,dh is still laughing at the pee and the poo to lose two pounds,:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well walk is over and it took me much longer than usual but I didn't get out of breath and I managed it all,at least that's the first one over with and tomorrow I am gonna drink more water and not eat after seven at nite ,docs tomorrow,also have a hair apt at ten then nails at eleven and was thinking of getting my eyebrows threaded ,my friend got hers done and u wud swear she had had a facelift ,I have never had my eyebrows plucked so it wud be lovely,I don't know why but I am worried about the docs ,I think it's because I have never spoke about mY loss for more than a minute to anyone but u guys, and I will find it hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Well walk is over and it took me much longer than usual but I didn't get out of breath and I managed it all,at least that's the first one over with and tomorrow I am gonna drink more water and not eat after seven at nite ,docs tomorrow,also have a hair apt at ten then nails at eleven and was thinking of getting my eyebrows threaded ,my friend got hers done and u wud swear she had had a facelift ,I have never had my eyebrows plucked so it wud be lovely,I don't know why but I am worried about the docs ,I think it's because I have never spoke about mY loss for more than a minute to anyone but u guys, and I will find it hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aww Despie :hugs: You should get your eyebrows done! I've been plucking mine for years, too scared to let anyone else near them lol

Hope your dr visit goes well........will be there in spirit with you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie definitely get your eyebrows done :thumbup: 

I usually get mine waxed but overdue at the moment just trying to find a good place to go as the woman I liked at the other place left and moved south :(


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Eva and wooly,:hugs::hugs:My eyebrows are fair and not too bushy but I wud love them shaped ,haven't made an apt and have heard this girl is great and only charges 15 pounds so hope I have time to pop in before I go to docs ,it's not till three so I should have ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie definitely get your eyebrows done :thumbup:
> 
> I usually get mine waxed but overdue at the moment just trying to find a good place to go as the woman I liked at the other place left and moved south :(

Ouch ,is that not sore?xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie definitely get your eyebrows done :thumbup:
> 
> I usually get mine waxed but overdue at the moment just trying to find a good place to go as the woman I liked at the other place left and moved south :(
> 
> Ouch ,is that not sore?xxxxClick to expand...

Not really - stings a bit at the time and stays red for about 10 minutes but I prefer waxing to plucking although some plucking is still involved.

I've never had threading done so not sure how that feels.


----------



## Desperado167

Me either ,I hope it's not sore lol:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just do what I did and shove your face over a bbq grill; you'll never worry about your brows again! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Just do what I did and shove your face over a bbq grill; you'll never worry about your brows again! LOL

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,:hi::hi:how's everyone doing today ,mom best of luck on your test today,wooly ,hope you get that hair apt ,Northstar hope u are feeling better ,Eva hope things are progressing well for you ,jodes,I miss u ,indigo how are u lovely ,melly ,hope u are going from strength to strength ,Andrea ,we are all hoping and praying for you today,Sarah hope u are having a fab break ,for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: AFM,heading into town today with ds ,dh is minding the girls ,catch u all wen I get back ,thanks for being my friends ,love u lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning Despie, well I'm quite excited we have a forecast high of 19C today so maybe this is the last day of summer? I'm working from home so if the sun comes out at any point I'm going to sit outside for 20 minutes.

Is this you doing the back to school shop with DS? Hope it all goes smoothly and that he's not yet at the age of wearing his trousers halfway down his arse like all the boys I see walking to school here ha ha


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Just do what I did and shove your face over a bbq grill; you'll never worry about your brows again! LOL

:rofl::rofl:Sorry I know it shouldn't be funny but :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have fun Despie!

Wooly, it's very funny now; I've learned to see the humor in it. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

It's surprising that you can't buy tiny little wigs for them though, you know considering there is such a thing as a merkin surely there should be realistic stick on semi-permanent eyebrows for individuals affected by barbecuing mishaps etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

I considered getting them permanently done, but decided that it could end up much worse in the end.


----------



## NorthStar

Well I think you are wise to avoid permanent makeup, as skin would shift a bit with age, it could look wrong when you're a spookily young looking old lady.

Here they are sheesh that's quite expensivehttps://www.eyebrowz.com/wigs.htm equivalent?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Well I think you are wise to avoid permanent makeup, as skin would shift a bit with age, it could look wrong when you're a spookily young looking old lady.
> 
> Here they are sheesh that's quite expensivehttps://www.eyebrowz.com/wigs.htm equivalent?

Idk which would be worse, my brows melting in the rain or having a wig fall off in my salad! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

For $33.95 + shipping they would have to be firmly glued on, I see they are made of real human hair too, something a little bit icky about that.

Having said that with my big brows i could become an eyebrow farmer quite easily, it could provide me with a second income:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well not much went on at the docs ,have booked me in for bloods on Friday ,am having my thyroid checked ,b12 and folate ,,smac analysis ,And hormone profile,the doc hadn't heard of the nk cells so I def can't get it done ,am hoping I get some answers ,the only good thing is that the steroids the gynae is considering giving me will help with my r.a ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What is a SMAC analysis?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What is a SMAC analysis?

Apparently it's a full body check to check my liver,kidneys etc are all working ok ,I just asked her to check everything for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is a SMAC analysis?
> 
> Apparently it's a full body check to check my liver,kidneys etc are all working ok ,I just asked her to check everything for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

When will you start getting answers?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is a SMAC analysis?
> 
> Apparently it's a full body check to check my liver,kidneys etc are all working ok ,I just asked her to check everything for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> When will you start getting answers?Click to expand...

Tests on Friday,maybe a week after,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie this is really good news that you are getting the full MOT, I am pleased to hear this. 

Re the natural killer cells, that is likely something that would need a specialist referral to maybe even London by the sounds of it, but at least you have an awareness of the issue so can push for that if need be, with the hope that there maybe something turns up in the initial investigation that they can deal with quickly.

And in the meantime you are keeping up with building the fitness with the walking, IDK how you are going with the extra protein, I had some red meat on the weekend and will have some more this week when OH comes home.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well not much went on at the docs ,have booked me in for bloods on Friday ,am having my thyroid checked ,b12 and folate ,,smac analysis ,And hormone profile,the doc hadn't heard of the nk cells so I def can't get it done ,am hoping I get some answers ,the only good thing is that the steroids the gynae is considering giving me will help with my r.a ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can they do any genetic testing on your eggs? or do you have to go to specialist. I was thinking about doing that. Someone I believe (Rassa??) who had IVF said that 1 in 5 eggs are good at our age... She use her own eggs at 42 or 43 but had them tested before IVF..


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ns,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Always loving your words of wisdom ,I am doubtful thou that anything will show up on my tests but at least I have no worries about taking the steroids ,just need to get pregnant now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well not much went on at the docs ,have booked me in for bloods on Friday ,am having my thyroid checked ,b12 and folate ,,smac analysis ,And hormone profile,the doc hadn't heard of the nk cells so I def can't get it done ,am hoping I get some answers ,the only good thing is that the steroids the gynae is considering giving me will help with my r.a ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can they do any genetic testing on your eggs? or do you have to go to specialist. I was thinking about doing that. Someone I believe (Rassa??) who had IVF said that 1 in 5 eggs are good at our age... She use her own eggs at 42 or 43 but had them tested before IVF..Click to expand...

I really don't think so ,I wud prob have to go private and we just couldn't afford it ,but I am hoping it's my immune system and the steroids help me carry a sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I think you will find that the steroids will be a big help! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, I think you will find that the steroids will be a big help! :thumbup:

I hope so Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all :hi::hi:,how's everyone?Northstar how did the gym go?wooly,how are you?indigo,where are you?melly ,:hugs::hugs:Jodes :hugs::hugs:Mom,wots happening with you ,Eva ,hope all is ok ,Andrea ,I am nit sure if u read this thread but I want you to know that I am thinking of you so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie

Am a bit sore today, but am definitely in better spirits, will go again after work, I always feel better _afterwards_


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi:

CD1! Here we go again!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> CD1! Here we go again!

So sorry it wasn't a BFP :hugs: But so pleased that you're out of your limbo so here's to you new cycle :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie
> 
> Am a bit sore today, but am definitely in better spirits, will go again after work, I always feel better _afterwards_

Awk Hun,as they say no pain ,no gain,I am the same today ,my knees are sore ,glad to hear it has lifted your spirits lovely,keep it up,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> CD1! Here we go again!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is to a totally unmedicated cycle! I am using my stupid monitor bc I paid $300 for that thing and I have to feel like I am getting my money's worth. Besides, if I use it and don't get pregnant, after a certain amount of time, the effers will give me my money back, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Here's to an unmedicated cycle, I'm also going au naturel this month, except for the pukey tasting cough medicine CD8- O (which might only be 2 days!).

I'm trusting my instincts, which I wish I'd done in the first place before I started messing with stuff.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I wish I had listened to my body also! Let's throw in the softcups for the hell of it, LOL.


----------



## NorthStar

Ok if only for comic value, I definitely think it needs a rope attached to it, like a life preserver....


----------



## dachsundmom

We only have to try them once! At least your visit to A&E for removal will be free, mine will be a $250 co pay, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Your BFF is a nurse - would you call her? If nothing else she'd have a hell of a laugh about it.


----------



## Macwooly

I've brought softcups but whether they will get used is another thing :)


----------



## dachsundmom

She's a nurse, but 'what is seen, can't be unseen' LOL


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> :hi::hi::hi:
> 
> CD1! Here we go again!

:holly::holly::holly: in exchange for hugs & tears :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am totally eating peas this cycle, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:

INDIGO!!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo eva mom ns wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I can't wait till I can turn on my cbfm and press the m button,am def using cups this cycle and I leave them in for 24 hours and they have always been easy to remove ,also using fa and aspirin and cough med,even thou it's yuk,just back from the smurf movies and some idiot walked into my 8 year old very timid daughter then had the cheek to say to her watch were u are f---ing going ,I looked at her and asked her not to be so rude and not to swear at my daughter she give me the two fingers and said f--k off u fat b ,omg some people badly need help ,was shaking with rage but I had four lo with me and my youngest was crying so I walked away ,so so angry but dd is ok and that's all that matters ,wot a bitch ,:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

What a total cow, karma will bite her in the arse Despie, in fact it already has because someone that horrible will not have a happy life.

On a more amusing note, 24 hours hey, now is that deliberate or is that how long it takes you to get the effer out of there? I'm quite concerned about the stickage factor.


----------



## dachsundmom

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

Fuck that troll! :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie how absolutely awful :growlmad: I hate that language but seriously around children! :growlmad:

Karma will get her! And if karma misses her I'm in the right frame of mind to come to NI and slap her silly for you :trouble:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry for my language Wooly! :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo eva mom ns wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I can't wait till I can turn on my cbfm and press the m button,am def using cups this cycle and I leave them in for 24 hours and they have always been easy to remove ,also using fa and aspirin and cough med,even thou it's yuk,just back from the smurf movies and some idiot walked into my 8 year old very timid daughter then had the cheek to say to her watch were u are f---ing going ,I looked at her and asked her not to be so rude and not to swear at my daughter she give me the two fingers and said f--k off u fat b ,omg some people badly need help ,was shaking with rage but I had four lo with me and my youngest was crying so I walked away ,so so angry but dd is ok and that's all that matters ,wot a bitch ,:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Oh no she did'nt!!! :growlmad::growlmad: That woman needs a swift kick in her fanny pack :grr:

Hope your DD is ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> What a total cow, karma will bite her in the arse Despie, in fact it already has because someone that horrible will not have a happy life.
> 
> On a more amusing note, 24 hours hey, now is that deliberate or is that how long it takes you to get the effer out of there? I'm quite concerned about the stickage factor.

Fear not NS, that what meat tongs are for!! In case of stickage! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> What a total cow, karma will bite her in the arse Despie, in fact it already has because someone that horrible will not have a happy life.
> 
> On a more amusing note, 24 hours hey, now is that deliberate or is that how long it takes you to get the effer out of there? I'm quite concerned about the stickage factor.

:haha::haha:No it takes me seconds to remove them ,I bd every 24 hours during my fertile time so I leave them in just in case I miss o and I know the swimmers are up there waiting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:
> 
> Fuck that troll! :growlmad:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:sorry wooly that made me laugh,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Sorry for my language Wooly! :hugs:

No apologies! 

I do use it occasionally (such as when Paddy got smacked in the face by a van mirror) and sometimes it is justified as when you used it as I hope karma is f**king her right now!

But seriously where children are going to be present it is so unacceptable!


----------



## Macwooly

I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:

Prob loose my foot up there, but hey it'd be worth it :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie how absolutely awful :growlmad: I hate that language but seriously around children! :growlmad:
> 
> Karma will get her! And if karma misses her I'm in the right frame of mind to come to NI and slap her silly for you :trouble:

I hate it too ,but dd looked so scared but I did want to kick her ass ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: for you and your DD :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:

Me too,the tears are rolling down my cheeks ,:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Let me at her....I'll flatten her ass!

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

But good for you, Despie, for keeping your cool in front of the LOs....:thumbup:

:hug: for your LOs!


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:
> 
> Me too,the tears are rolling down my cheeks ,:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I'll go all Jackie Chan on her a$$ :ninja:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Let me at her....I'll flatten her ass!
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> But good for you, Despie, for keeping your cool in front of the LOs....:thumbup:
> 
> :hug: for your LOs!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:
> 
> Me too,the tears are rolling down my cheeks ,:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll go all Jackie Chan on her a$$ :ninja:Click to expand...

Really? Did you have to go to the Asian stereotype? LOL

Just kidding! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:
> 
> Me too,the tears are rolling down my cheeks ,:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll go all Jackie Chan on her a$$ :ninja:Click to expand...

Oh I love u girls ,u make me laugh so much ,love your new pic eva :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh and for anyone who thinks toddlers don't understand what you're saying, when DD was about 3 she dropped her crayons and yelled 'stupid son of a bit*h!' :blush:

I will deny until I die where she got that statement, but I have been very careful ever since, LOL.


----------



## Indigo77

Have u ladies with kids ever not kept your cool in front of the LOs? 

I worry about that...I can have a red-hot temper at times....


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I want to see Eva kick her in the "fanny pack" :rofl:
> 
> Me too,the tears are rolling down my cheeks ,:rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll go all Jackie Chan on her a$$ :ninja:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Did you have to go to the Asian stereotype? LOL
> 
> Just kidding! :hugs:Click to expand...

Doesn't sound as good if I say I'm gonna go all John Wayne on her a$$ :haha:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> Have u ladies with kids ever not kept your cool in front of the LOs?
> 
> I worry about that...I can have a red-hot temper at times....

I have........

This guy came right up to our car door at..........walmart.......asking for money, DH said no, so this guy started mouthing off. I kept my cool. DH told a cop, that was parked there that this guy was asking for money.....cop said he'd handle it.

Anywho, we go down the street a bit to the $store, come out & who walks right up into us with a huge grin on his face? Yep, the same bum from walmart. He sarcastically says "got any money" laughs & stands there............that set me off.

I told him to get his skinny ass crack addicted loser self away from me & my family before I kick his mother "beeping" ass. He starts on about he can get money easy & I start how he needs to get a job & quit begging for money because he is gonna ask the wrong person one day.......In the end I just said "F off crackhead" :blush:

I was so pizzed.........I totally lost it infront of DS :( He was about 2 at the time :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow....how creepy....he actually followed u.....


----------



## dachsundmom

I can also say that I have brought my kid to tears on more than on occasion. :blush:

When I did the coporate thing, I liked to be at work no later than 7:15, so we had many arguments in the morning trying to get out of the house by 6:30. :wacko:


----------



## cebethel

I mean, Im all for helping folk. But don't come right up in our car when the door is open when DS is there! Back off! lol

Never been back to that walmart or $store.

I just wish I hadn't gone off like that infront of Austin :(


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo last winter wen it was snowing heavy we were out driving in the car and stopped at lights,some guy came up to the car and opened my door and smacked me in the face with a snowball ,it was compacted ice and he hit me in the eye with it ,the kids were terrified and screaming ,well dh grabbed a crowbar from the boot and chased the guy and his three friends with it .I completely lost it as theses guys were all 18 or so and I was worried dh would have a heart attack ,he finally came back to the car then chased them in the car ,wen they ran into a dangerous area I begged him to give up and he did ,the next day we got into the car my six year old said everyone lock their doors please ,bless her,I di sometimes get angry with the kids and shout but I don't hit them and I never let them go to bed without a hug ESP if there has been cross words before bed,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

God Eva that's scary ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo last winter wen it was snowing heavy we were out driving in the car and stopped at lights,some guy came up to the car and opened my door and smacked me in the face with a snowball ,it was compacted ice and he hit me in the eye with it ,the kids were terrified and screaming ,well dh grabbed a crowbar from the boot and chased the guy and his three friends with it .I completely lost it as theses guys were all 18 or so and I was worried dh would have a heart attack ,he finally came back to the car then chased them in the car ,wen they ran into a dangerous area I begged him to give up and he did ,the next day we got into the car my six year old said everyone lock their doors please ,bless her,I di sometimes get angry with the kids and shout but I don't hit them and I never let them go to bed without a hug ESP if there has been cross words before bed,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Eeeegads Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I that's horrible! I think I would have chased that loser, too...


----------



## NorthStar

That's horrible what happened to you in the car Despie, I usually lock my doors as soon as I get into my car, you never know who is about.... 

A girl who used the same carpark as me (near my old office o/s) got carjacked and raped one day, lunchtime broad daylight, so I've become somewhat paranoid about personal safety issues.

There are some horrible people out there.

Call me uncharitable but I'm all for beggars being taken away by the police, it really bugs me when some junkie hassles me for "spare change".


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why I live where I do, LOL.

I am terrified bc DD will be driving next summer.


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I mean, Im all for helping folk. But don't come right up in our car when the door is open when DS is there! Back off! lol
> 
> Never been back to that walmart or $store.
> 
> I just wish I hadn't gone off like that infront of Austin :(

Completely understandable Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> This is why I live where I do, LOL.
> 
> I am terrified bc DD will be driving next summer.

Oooh, maybe she should learn karate


----------



## Indigo77

Get her some pepper spray....


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's horrible what happened to you in the car Despie, I usually lock my doors as soon as I get into my car, you never know who is about....
> 
> A girl who used the same carpark as me (near my old office o/s) got carjacked and raped one day, lunchtime broad daylight, so I've become somewhat paranoid about personal safety issues.
> 
> There are some horrible people out there.
> 
> Call me uncharitable but I'm all for beggars being taken away by the police, it really bugs me when some junkie hassles me for "spare change".

Omg how sad ,dear love her ,do u carry a personal alarm ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

A taser, though if she's like me she could end up accidentally tasering herself.


----------



## dachsundmom

DD has dreams of a Mini Cooper, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,this is wot worries me too,I carry a personal alarm on my keychain and pedometer and it makes a really loud noise wen I touch the button ,I got dd one as well even thou she's not allowed out on her own,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

No Despie I don't drive to work anymore and don't carry an alarm, but I'm ultra careful with locking the car the second I get in it, it shook up everyone who worked in that office, as it happened in full sunshine on a regular day middle of the day.

When you think about it, you wouldn't leave your house front door open, so it makes sense to me to lock my car door as well. But I've watched way too many horror movies too, always check the back seat for zombies before locking yourself in the car.


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> No Despie I don't drive to work anymore and don't carry an alarm, but I'm ultra careful with locking the car the second I get in it, it shook up everyone who worked in that office, as it happened in full sunshine on a regular day middle of the day.
> 
> When you think about it, you wouldn't leave your house front door open, so it makes sense to me to lock my car door as well. But I've watched way too many horror movies too, always check the back seat for zombies before locking yourself in the car.

Gotta check for the zombies!! Remember............remove the head or destroy the brain :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> No Despie I don't drive to work anymore and don't carry an alarm, but I'm ultra careful with locking the car the second I get in it, it shook up everyone who worked in that office, as it happened in full sunshine on a regular day middle of the day.
> 
> When you think about it, you wouldn't leave your house front door open, so it makes sense to me to lock my car door as well. But I've watched way too many horror movies too, always check the back seat for zombies before locking yourself in the car.

I always check under the bed before I get in it too,watched insidious the other nite and I had to sleep with the hall lite on ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I must admit I refuse to drive anywhere with my doors unlocked and DH knows if I'm in the car he is to lock the doors too. 

Thankfully 9 trips out of 10 I have 4 large dogs in the car which would make people think twice you'd think but when stopped at traffic lights one day some lad put his hand into the car (had the rear windows open for the dogs) to try and open the back passenger door! I wasn't worried but I heard him scream and had to tell Paddy to "drop it" then I said "get your arm out of my car before you bleed on the upholstery" at which point all 4 dogs managed to sink their teeth into a different part of his arm! He said he was going to report me to the police so I said "please do" and drove off waving!


----------



## NorthStar

My friends sister saw Paranormal Activity 2 recently and wokeup the whole house screaming her head off during the night....I'm not game to watch that one as the first one freaked me out.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> But I've watched way too many horror movies too, always check the back seat for zombies before locking yourself in the car.

Me too!:haha::haha::haha:

The woods scare me a bit, too....I imagine Jason, Freddie and Chucky coming aftter me...

Birds scare me, too...


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I love it wooly,wish I had your dogs with me today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Despie, I live in a very small town of 17k people; the kids are out walking here all of the time. It is not unusual to have them walk from a Friday night football game to McDonalds afterwards. 

DD had to be 13 before I would let her walk with the group and thank God we've never had a problem.


----------



## cebethel

NorthStar said:


> My friends sister saw Paranormal Activity 2 recently and wokeup the whole house screaming her head off during the night....I'm not game to watch that one as the first one freaked me out.

I watched it, its good. DH hates horror movies, so I always watch them by myself :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> I must admit I refuse to drive anywhere with my doors unlocked and DH knows if I'm in the car he is to lock the doors too.
> 
> Thankfully 9 trips out of 10 I have 4 large dogs in the car which would make people think twice you'd think but when stopped at traffic lights one day some lad put his hand into the car (had the rear windows open for the dogs) to try and open the back passenger door! I wasn't worried but I heard him scream and had to tell Paddy to "drop it" then I said "get your arm out of my car before you bleed on the upholstery" at which point all 4 dogs managed to sink their teeth into a different part of his arm! He said he was going to report me to the police so I said "please do" and drove off waving!


:rofl: Good dogs!


----------



## Macwooly

I have never seen a horror movie apart from one of the Nightmare on Elm streets when I was a teenager and it scared the s**t out of me. But I feel better in that my eldest brother can't watch horror movies either :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Despie, I live in a very small town of 17k people; the kids are out walking here all of the time. It is not unusual to have them walk from a Friday night football game to McDonalds afterwards.
> 
> DD had to be 13 before I would let her walk with the group and thank God we've never had a problem.

Same here, dd just turned 13 and is allowed out for the first this summer but I make her friends call for her and walk her home and they are quite happy to do that as they know wot I am like,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I must admit I refuse to drive anywhere with my doors unlocked and DH knows if I'm in the car he is to lock the doors too.
> 
> Thankfully 9 trips out of 10 I have 4 large dogs in the car which would make people think twice you'd think but when stopped at traffic lights one day some lad put his hand into the car (had the rear windows open for the dogs) to try and open the back passenger door! I wasn't worried but I heard him scream and had to tell Paddy to "drop it" then I said "get your arm out of my car before you bleed on the upholstery" at which point all 4 dogs managed to sink their teeth into a different part of his arm! He said he was going to report me to the police so I said "please do" and drove off waving!
> 
> 
> :rofl: Good dogs!Click to expand...

They all got an extra treat when we got home for that one :)


----------



## cebethel

I need to take all you gals to the gun range.........

It's very empowering :thumbup: 

Not to mention fun as hell!! lol


----------



## Indigo77

What will u do this year? Boys with cars, etc...


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> I need to take all you gals to the gun range.........
> 
> It's very empowering :thumbup:
> 
> Not to mention fun as hell!! lol

No, LOL.


----------



## Desperado167

Watched chucky wen I was 16 and I am still scared of big dolls,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What will u do this year? Boys with cars, etc...

Dating in a group is ok, DD will not be allowed to date alone until she has her license and can get behind the wheel should she need to...it really will all depend on the boy.


----------



## NorthStar

Clowns, mimes, any kind of puppet I find deeply disturbing, especially those French mimes.


----------



## Macwooly

Eva I would love to go shooting :thumbup: DH is going to take me to a range in Vegas when we eventually get there :)


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> They all got an extra treat when we got home for that one :)

Well deserved!

I am fairly certain L would have gladly ripped his arm off, 
but that H would have given him kisses.....:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> They all got an extra treat when we got home for that one :)
> 
> Well deserved!
> 
> I am fairly certain L would have gladly ripped his arm off,
> but that H would have given him kisses.....:wacko:Click to expand...

I would have said the same about Tiny as you say about H but when it's her personal space and my reaction obviously made her realise it wasn't a welcome gesture and she didn't let me down!

I know I wouldn't want a Rottweiler; German Shepherd X; Great Dane X and Lurcher hanging off my arm - ouch!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant dog story Macwooly, I've always had wee terriers and they can give a nasty nip (or leghump) but doubt they could provide much protection, must be quite comforting having a big dog.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Brilliant dog story Macwooly, I've always had wee terriers and they can give a nasty nip (or leghump) but doubt they could provide much protection, must be quite comforting having a big dog.

My mums' Bedlington Terriers have always been quite small (heaviest was 16lb) and one of them would go for any of us if we went near my mum when she was in bed and he could draw blood and got down to the bone on one of my brothers!

I've always said I would rather take on a rottie that a small terrier as bigger dogs are easier to restrain


----------



## NorthStar

LOL I think I'd rather fight off a terrier than a rottie.

I love Airedales, and Bedlingtons, it's a shame that these native breeds are not fashionable now, everyone wants llasa apso and huskies.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> LOL I think I'd rather fight off a terrier than a rottie.
> 
> I love Airedales, and Bedlingtons, it's a shame that these native breeds are not fashionable now, everyone wants llasa apso and huskies.

Wasnt familiar with those breeds but just looked them up,omg they are adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well my maternal grandmother was born in Bedlington so all her family had the breed and my mum always wanted on so a year after we said goodbye to our old lurcher (he was 17 years old when we said bye) she got 2 from rescue. She has always had rescue Bedlingtons since 1991 and now has her 5th and 6th.

Sweet looking dogs but goodness are they stubborn and such hard work and give them an inch and they take a mile!

I did see a Bedlington cross in rescue at the start of the year and so wanted him but instead emailed the rescue with some info as they didn't know what mix he was and didn't understand he had no behaviour issues just typical 9 month old Bedlington Terrier behaviour and advised them to get in touch with a Bedlington rescue. He had a home in a week after sitting in general rescue for 3 months :)


----------



## Desperado167

Lovely story wooly,they look gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

There's something very regal about those dogs, I bet they are a typical terrier though, stubborn as hell LOL


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> There's something very regal about those dogs, I bet they are a typical terrier though, stubborn as hell LOL

Incredibly! And very much a one person dog!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all you lovely ladies,hope u all feel fresh and happy ,:kiss::kiss:Well had a good nites sleep last nite ,wish af wud hurry up ,damm witch ,wen udont want her she comes and wen u do want her she doesn't :dohh:,Eva hope u are feeling better today lovely,remember we all love you ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Wooly,mom,Northstar ,indigo ,melly ,jodes ,and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie, when do u usually start testing?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie, when do u usually start testing?

Hi lovely,:hugs:Was just thinking of you ,I have been testing since a week after I got my positive ovulation test which was a week ago and there's nothing at all ,not even a sniff of a line ,last month I thought I couldn't cope with af but now I just want it over and done with ,wen I got the positive opk, I bd for six days but it seems I didn't o till nearly a week later so I really don't think I cud get a bfp as I bd on Friday the 12th of august and o on Monday the 15 th of august :dohh:Wot about u Hun ,how many dpo are you ?:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

I am only 4 dpo and we only managed to BD 2x.
So, this cycle is a dud for me, as well.
I only have 6 HPTs left, so I probably will not even waste them this cycle.
I want someone to POAS, though. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Double post deleted


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I am only 4 dpo and we only managed to BD 2x.
> So, this cycle is a dud for me, as well.
> I only have 6 HPTs left, so I probably will not even waste them this cycle.
> I want someone to POAS, though. :haha:

I will pee on my CD3 test in the morning and post the results, lol. Oh, IF FF happened to be correct, which it won't be, I could ovualte again in August, lol. Maybe making some psychic correct, LOL.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay! 

Wow....early ovulation could work....:thumpup:

Then, I would be right and Mr. Indigo would be wrong....which how things usually work!


----------



## dachsundmom

FF says OV will be on 8/31, but it is looking at medicated cycles.


----------



## Indigo77

Take soy for 1 day!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Take soy for 1 day!

What day and how much?


----------



## Indigo77

140 mgs on CD3 moved my OD up by 2 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> 140 mgs on CD3 moved my OD up by 2 days.

I'll take it tomorrow night.


----------



## NorthStar

Wow is it that much of a trigger? 

I'm actually quite excited to do a natural cycle myself, since I got caught in the stupid delayed O treadmill effect of The Supplement Which Must Not Be Named.

My FF is very very confused as it has 2 cycles with O on CD10-12 and then 3 cycles with O on CD16-19...


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it could be; I'll have to find out for science I suppose, LOL.


----------



## NorthStar

The things we do in the name of science.

I totally need to get a job at FF to get full access to their database...


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,Brooke ,indigo wooly Northstar Eva jodes melly ,massive ,massive hugs ,and for anyone else that needs one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well it's an awful day in northern Ireland and my bf has invited us all for lunch ,kids all still asleep and I really don't know how they are gonna survive school next week ,got so much cleaning to do today and I just can't be bothered ,how is everyone ?:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Hope you are doing well Despie! Any sign or symtoms?


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hope you are doing well Despie! Any sign or symtoms?

Hi Hun,nope none at all ,but I had a bit of a temp dip today ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm hot as heck! I have sore boobies and about to kill my husband cause he sprays this way too much scented spray after he does his business (I know too much TMI) I'm very sensitive to smell of the spray. It is going in the garbage. Started my progestone last night so hopefully I will be in a better mood. It seem to help my moods out last cycle...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm hot as heck! I have sore boobies and about to kill my husband cause he sprays this way too much scented spray after he does his business (I know too much TMI) I'm very sensitive to smell of the spray. It is going in the garbage. Started my progestone last night so hopefully I will be in a better mood. It seem to help my moods out last cycle...

Omg am so excited for you ,really positive symptoms ,wen do u test?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie it was supposed to be a horrible day of weather here in Glasgow thunder lightning downpour, ironically it's turned out ok, wish I could get my washing on LOL


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie it was supposed to be a horrible day of weather here in Glasgow thunder lightning downpour, ironically it's turned out ok, wish I could get my washing on LOL

The rain was awful here last nite and this morning ,thank goodness I have my tumble drier ,I do love to dry my washing on the line thou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm due for AF on 30th of this month.. I didn't think about testing. I usually test couple days after AF is due because it seems when I test early AF comes and I just get depressed...I've had sore boobies before AF so it could be psychological pregnancy symtoms.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm due for AF on 30th of this month.. I didn't think about testing. I usually test couple days after AF is due because it seems when I test early AF comes and I just get depressed...I've had sore boobies before AF so it could be psychological pregnancy symtoms.

I sure hope they are preg symptoms and u get your sticky bean ,wud be so lovely for some good news around here for us over 40 ladies,lots of luck coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yes it would be wonderful news and it looks like Dr. Junebug is pregnant and so it CBethel. That is good news...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yes it would be wonderful news and it looks like Dr. Junebug is pregnant and so it CBethel. That is good news...

It's fantastic :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,another crappy rainy day and my temp has dipped again ,guess that means af is on it's way ,woke up shivering and so cold today ,yuk also have blood tests today ,Indigo Brooke Eva ,please come back today ,it's really not the same without u guys ,we love you and miss you :hugs::hugs:Wooly Northstar jodes garnet melly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and here's for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hope all goes well with the blood tests :hugs: If you woke cold I wouldn't stress too much about the temp dip :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Despie, boo for AF, but yay for your first cycle charting and your body recovering so well, if AF arrives tomorrow that would be a confirmed O AND an 11 day+ LP, so that's pretty good.

My painter is back and the house is filled with fumes, even with the windows open, and it's pretty cold in GLA today too, I'm swathed in fleece here. OH is home but don't expect him to surface until sometime this afternoon.


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Hope all goes well with the blood tests :hugs: If you woke cold I wouldn't stress too much about the temp dip :hugs:

That's a really good point by Macwooly, it's perishing here in GLA so don't think BFS would be much warmer!


----------



## Macwooly

It's cold and damp with me too but woke to DH wrapped round me like a limpet so I wasn't cold :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> It's cold and damp with me too but woke to DH wrapped round me like a limpet so I wasn't cold :)

Aww ,that sounds so lovely ,well the old witch def on her way just wiped and there's some blood and I was meant to be happy but I can't stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Why did my angel baby have to leave me ,why went I felt ok do I suddenly feel so helpless and sad :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> It's cold and damp with me too but woke to DH wrapped round me like a limpet so I wasn't cold :)
> 
> Aww ,that sounds so lovely ,well the old witch def on her way just wiped and there's some blood and I was meant to be happy but I can't stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Why did my angel baby have to leave me ,why went I felt ok do I suddenly feel so helpless and sad :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Because you're mourning a lose :hugs: But your rainbow baby will be with you soon :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

So sorry Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

You're doing everything in power towards a healthy pregnancy and that is all any of us can do babe :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly and ns ,thank- you ,you are both so lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Brooke ,so happy u are back it's made me start to cry all over again ,but happy tears ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies may be gone for a few days to a week depending on how this Hurricane Irene is going to play out. Power might be out for a week. It is hitting the tip of Northern North Carolina which is about 150 miles south of us. All the low lying area on the Coast of Virginia have manditory evacuations. Wish you all luck with any Pregnancy news or Ovulation news... I will be on until power goes out... Send a prayer for us...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well ladies may be gone for a few days to a week depending on how this Hurricane Irene is going to play out. Power might be out for a week. It is hitting the tip of Northern North Carolina which is about 150 miles south of us. All the low lying area on the Coast of Virginia have manditory evacuations. Wish you all luck with any Pregnancy news... I will be on until power goes out... Send a prayer for us...

Omg garnet ,please stay safe ,that's awful,I will say a prayer for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> It's cold and damp with me too but woke to DH wrapped round me like a limpet so I wasn't cold :)
> 
> Aww ,that sounds so lovely ,well the old witch def on her way just wiped and there's some blood and I was meant to be happy but I can't stop crying :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Why did my angel baby have to leave me ,why went I felt ok do I suddenly feel so helpless and sad :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:flower::hug::friends:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, please be safe!

I don't want you to leave us, but you might want to save the batteries on your laptop/phone if that is what you are using; if the power goes out you'll have no way to recharge them.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet will be thinking of you, if there's any question of going better to go now than wait for mandatory evacuation.


----------



## Garnet

My labtop is charging and I'm on my home computer. It won't hit until tomorrow morning. Got everything strapped down and emergency kit ready. Hopefully the Hurricance downgrades to a 1 or 2 before it hits this area...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> My labtop is charging and I'm on my home computer. It won't hit until tomorrow morning. Got everything strapped down and emergency kit ready. Hopefully the Hurricance downgrades to a 1 or 2 before it hits this area...

Please stay safe ,love always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Well ladies may be gone for a few days to a week depending on how this Hurricane Irene is going to play out. Power might be out for a week. It is hitting the tip of Northern North Carolina which is about 150 miles south of us. All the low lying area on the Coast of Virginia have manditory evacuations. Wish you all luck with any Pregnancy news or Ovulation news... I will be on until power goes out... Send a prayer for us...

I hope Hurricane Irene gets no closer to you and you and all your family stay safe x


----------



## Garnet

Oh forgot to say I'm in safer area than the low lying coastal area. Our neighborhood roads tend to flood. The aftermath is what I'm worried about. No electric, no air cause it is hot here. We may be camping in our house... Thanks for all the replys.. Sorry Despie for hijacking your thread...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh forgot to say I'm in safer area than the low lying coastal area. Our neighborhood roads tend to flood. The aftermath is what I'm worried about. No electric, no air cause it is hot here. We may be camping in our house... Thanks for all the replys.. Sorry Despie for hijacking your thread...

Dont be silly huni,it's everyone's thread and I love it wen u are all here ,take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey beautiful ladies i'm back and i've really missed you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: just been reading up on a weeks worth of goss :wacko: First of all a big great massive hug to you Tracey it's been awful not being able to communicate with you :kiss::kiss: sorry if you think that horrid witch has got you :cry: xxxxxx and dmom i am really surprised you didn't get your BFP hun i was so hoping to come back and to find you pregnant. Big massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: it will happen xxxxxxx love you guys xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jodes ,u are back :headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:have missed u sooooo much,xxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Omg jodes ,u are back :headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:have missed u sooooo much,xxxxxx

haha you know what you make me feel really happy Tracey and thanks for the welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: has the witch got you? xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg jodes ,u are back :headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:have missed u sooooo much,xxxxxx
> 
> haha you know what you make me feel really happy Tracey and thanks for the welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: has the witch got you? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Yes ,:cry::cry:I am not too bad one now but u know wot you have made me smile ,did u have a good holiday ?any symptoms yet?how's the temping going?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg jodes ,u are back :headspin::headspin::headspin::hugs2::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:have missed u sooooo much,xxxxxx
> 
> haha you know what you make me feel really happy Tracey and thanks for the welcome back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: has the witch got you? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes ,:cry::cry:I am not too bad one now but u know wot you have made me smile ,did u have a good holiday ?any symptoms yet?how's the temping going?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Blimey i would get shot if i mentioned any symptom spotting :haha::haha::haha: Sorry that AF got you hun it hurts for the first day but then you seem to get back on the band wagon again and start all over i suppose we have no choice :hugs::hugs::hugs: anyway i see positive things for you (i think dmom must have given me some of her powers) Yes i had a lovely holiday just a shame it was only for a week but all i could think of was TTC and FF and you guys :kiss: between me and you i been getting bleeding gums and i had some spotting and loads of cm but i'm not reading too much into it :winkwink: Temping is great but can be very addictive. I've just found out that CTP hasn't confirmed ovulation which is worrying me now but dmom said just go with FF which i am. I'm having to temp really early in the morning because of the children and needing the loo so i set my alarm now for 3.00am. Normally i don't need to be woken up by it because my body just naturally wakes up now at that time. Missed you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Jodie...NO SSing, LOL

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Jodie...NO SSing, LOL
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Gosh things sound good ,but we won't read too much into them or Brooke will be after us :haha::haha:the temping is really addictive but I couldnt believe how well it works ,am hoping it will help me get pregnant quicker ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I just take mine every morning at seven,it's way easier now with kids starting school as that's wen I get up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

How is the lovely Tracey this morning? Have you anything planned for this bank holiday? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Everyone :hi::hi:had a difficult nite last nite ,bleeding pretty heavy and feel a bit stupid dizzy and out of it so please excuse any spelling mistakes ,how is everyone doing,jodes so so happy u are back with us my lovely,Brooke how are things with u lovely,hope u are feeling ok ,will be needing your help this month with the temps if that's ok ,wooly ,hope u are still looking gorge with that new hairdo after getting a soaking ,melly and Andrea :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Eva ,where are you ,get your ass back onto b and b ,we miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo ,stay safe lovely,miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,hoping today is a better day health wise for u and dh and u have finally got rid of the smell of paint ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

morning ladies, well it's only an English bank holiday, we don't get this one in Scotland, Jodes you're back!!!

Yay for the temping, IDK about CTP have never used it had a quick chart stalk and I agree with FF Jodes, though I see with your temp going up and down in the leadup that EPO seemed to have the same effect on you as it did on me, ie body gearing up for O but not quite getting there until the EPO was out the system.

I use an Android app called Ovuview as well, for bedside charting, but it's not as comprehensive as FF, it's just handy if I'm in the country and can't get a 3G signal/internet connection.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> How is the lovely Tracey this morning? Have you anything planned for this bank holiday? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning Hun,if the weathers good maybe the zoo and if it's not maybe the movies, two of the kids start back on Tuesday so am struggling to get them back into a routine ,they were talking to twelve o clock last nite :growlmad:Even thou they went to bed at ten ,am def gonna have some grumpy kids on Wednesday morning .wot about u ?any plans,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs:I am absolutely fine thanks :hugs: sorry you feel a bit down hun remember it will only last a day then you will feel ok to continue with your journey of TTC :kiss: its rubbish having your period :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

ps just been reading up on the lady who got her 1st BFP on ttc for the 1st time very interesting comments :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> morning ladies, well it's only an English bank holiday, we don't get this one in Scotland, Jodes you're back!!!
> 
> Yay for the temping, IDK about CTP have never used it had a quick chart stalk and I agree with FF Jodes, though I see with your temp going up and down in the leadup that EPO seemed to have the same effect on you as it did on me, ie body gearing up for O but not quite getting there until the EPO was out the system.
> 
> I use an Android app called Ovuview as well, for bedside charting, but it's not as comprehensive as FF, it's just handy if I'm in the country and can't get a 3G signal/internet connection.

Morning Hun,wot is this ovuview ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: I wrote you a big post on Macwooly's thread and then BnB crashed:dohh:

I was going to say well done on keeping up your fitness campaign and on the increased protein intake for egg quality, that's brilliant cos I know that like me you probably prefer a chicken stirfry or something! Anyway I'm going out to get some steak for tonight too, OH is feeling a bit better today so will be up for eating a proper dinner too.

The other double crap thing about getting AF is the hormones make you extra sad too, bloody Mother Nature....:growlmad:

AFM paint fumes are not quite as bad, another day freezing my arse off with the windows open should just about do it, it's not the emulsion on the walls thats the prob, it's the gloss paint on the skirting boards and bannister:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

OvuView is an Android app for mobiles, it's like a little ovulation diary/calendar, it's what I plug my temp into when I wake up, and later on when I'm having my coffee and am a bit more awake I put the temp into FF which is my proper chart.

When I'm travelling away I don't always have a 3G signal so it's just as a backup more than anything, because FF is my main chart.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie :hugs: I wrote you a big post on Macwooly's thread and then BnB crashed:dohh:
> 
> I was going to say well done on keeping up your fitness campaign and on the increased protein intake for egg quality, that's brilliant cos I know that like me you probably prefer a chicken stirfry or something! Anyway I'm going out to get some steak for tonight too, OH is feeling a bit better today so will be up for eating a proper dinner too.
> 
> The other double crap thing about getting AF is the hormones make you extra sad too, bloody Mother Nature....:growlmad:
> 
> AFM paint fumes are not quite as bad, another day freezing my arse off with the windows open should just about do it, it's not the emulsion on the walls thats the prob, it's the gloss paint on the skirting boards and bannister:growlmad:

. You are rite def a chicken stir fry :haha::haha:Am gonna have steak and a baked pot and salad ,ns I love the walking and it makes me more determined to get my bfp also wen I do t feel like going out if it's raining or cold I just think of my legs strapped up and the gynae staring up my vayjay and that's enough to get me going :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Exactly, building yourself a strong body is the best start you can give your LO, and the other thing I think is the exercise gives you an emotional boost as well :thumbup: 

Right, I'm off to buy some steak for the tea, catch you later :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For anyone who needs it.


----------



## Jodes2011

I love you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> I love you guys xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

We love u too Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am feeling the love ,such a Good feeling,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning ladies, The hurricane hit this morning about 4:27 and is not as powerful thankgoodness. The rain and wind actually flucuates between really windy and rainy to calm for a few minutes. We just have to make it to 8:00 to night because it is so big that is how long it will take to move on. It is only Hurricane Level 1 so not as bad as predicted at Level 3. Just updating! Thanks for all your well wishes...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning ladies, The hurricane hit this morning about 4:27 and is not as powerful thankgoodness. The rain and wind actually flucuates between really windy and rainy to calm for a few minutes. We just have to make it to 8:00 to night because it is so big that is how long it will take to move on. It is only Hurricane Level 1 so not as bad as predicted at Level 3. Just updating! Thanks for all your well wishes...

Thank goodness u are ok :hugs::hugs:I said a prayer for u last nite ,hope eight o clock comes quickly for u all ,thanks for updating us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Good Morning ladies, The hurricane hit this morning about 4:27 and is not as powerful thankgoodness. The rain and wind actually flucuates between really windy and rainy to calm for a few minutes. We just have to make it to 8:00 to night because it is so big that is how long it will take to move on. It is only Hurricane Level 1 so not as bad as predicted at Level 3. Just updating! Thanks for all your well wishes...

So pleased it wasn't as bad as predicted and that you're safe x


----------



## Jodes2011

Keep safe Garnet :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: lovelies!


----------



## Jodes2011

Good morning beautiful ladies xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I love your picture ,you are such a sweetheart ,indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I went back to bed this morning as af is really heavy and I am already anaemic and it's really tiring me out ,am trying to up my iron but have an awful headache and am just plain exhausted,Northstar ,Brooke eva and wooly ,how are u all ,melly and Andrea big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you feel better soon!

Do your kids start school this week?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope you feel better soon!
> 
> Do your kids start school this week?

Two start on Tuesday morning ,one on Wednesday and one on Friday ,just having a shitty time with af but dh is being a darling bless him and the kids are making me tea ,rubbing my feet and brushing my hair ,lol,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you at least get your steak and baked potato last night? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Did you at least get your steak and baked potato last night? LOL

Disaster Brooke ,dh decided to cut the steak up and make me a stir fry with it and added broccoli mini corn on the cob cabbage bean sprout mushroom carrot onion and chilli ,just wasn't in the mood for a steak stir fry but he made a big effort so I ate it but was silently disappointed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry:

You can't even compare a stir fry and a real steak, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry:
> 
> You can't even compare a stir fry and a real steak, LOL

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,how's u feeling now lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading out on my walk,talk soon ,Northstar were are you,?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet and indigo ,:hugs:Just saw the news,hope u are both safe and sound,love always despie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Shelley71

Speaking of holidays, my best friend who is also the other senior English teacher (senior English here is British Lit) and I are going to apply for a grant in January that would give us $10K to travel. AND, since we teach British Lit, we are planning on going to England and surrounding areas!

I really hope we get it. [-o&lt;


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...I hope u feel better...
Shelley...I hope you get the grant...
Garnet...I am glad you and yours are safe and sound....

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone

We are back home now and everything is better than expected...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad to hear it!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,so glad u are safe and things weren't as bad as expected ,:hugs::hugs:Shelley ,a grant would be fab ,lucky you,:hugs::hugs:,jodes morning lovely ,hope u feel better today ,Brooke ,Northstar ,Eva wooly ,how are u all?:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::sleep::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies, all's well, at work nothing much happening....


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies, all's well, at work nothing much happening....

Missed u yesterday ,not much going on here either ,kids asleep ,it's their last day off so am thinking of heading to a forest park for a run about then home for early dinner baths and bed ,how's dh and how's the asthma ,are u ok?xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Much better thanks, the worst of paint fumes have cleared and OH feeling a lot better, so all is well, spent the day together yesterday so I had a bit of a break from the forum but missed my ladies.

Enjoy the last day of school holidays Despie, you must be looking forward to a bit of peace and quiet tomorrow LOL.


----------



## Desperado167

Glad u had some quality time with dh ,tomorrow and Wednesday is just a half day so I will feel the benefit more on Thursday ,am so fed up with my weight ,have been busting my ass walking nearly 50 miles a week and wen I got up this morning I have gained two pounds ,wtf ,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, why on earth would you count a weight gain that happens during AF? It's all bloat! Give it a few days and that weight will be gone.:hugs:

I always weigh about 3lbs less right after AF; the only weight you gained was the 2lbs on hols and that will be gone in no time at all; please do not fret.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, why on earth would you count a weight gain that happens during AF? It's all bloat! Give it a few days and that weight will be gone.:hugs:
> 
> I always weigh about 3lbs less right after AF; the only weight you gained was the 2lbs on hols and that will be gone in no time at all; please do not fret.:hugs::hugs:

Thanks lovely,just want to feel my best wen I go to the hospital in 3 weeks and ATM I feel a mess,really cant understand it,thanks Hun for the support,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the hormones, LOL


----------



## NorthStar

2-3 lbs of water bloat = normal AF symptom, best to hide the scales this time of the month. Plus muscle weighs more than fat but looks BETTER than fat, so you may find the tape measure or the fit of your jeans a better measurement - but not whilst AF is here!


----------



## Indigo77

My bloat is more like 5 lbs....Don't worry, T. :hugs:

NS, did you use low/ no VOC paint? If not, I highly recommend it.


----------



## NorthStar

The emulsion on the walls and ceiling is low fumage, but the gloss paint on the skirting boards (base boards) and bannisters is the one that has given off all the fumes, as far as I know there is no low fumage version of gloss, though luckily it won't need rediong for a few years.


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello Tracey my love i'm much better today and talking to my hubby again. I hate falling out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hello Tracey my love i'm much better today and talking to my hubby again. I hate falling out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Me too ,so glad u are friends again,didn't want to have to cum over and sort him out for you ,:grr::grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

haha yeah to be honest he could do with a swift kick up the ass :hugs: Do you and dmom want to be my future bump buddy? xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> haha yeah to be honest he could do with a swift kick up the ass :hugs: Do you and dmom want to be my future bump buddy? xxxxx

Would be honoured jodes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well two kids away to school,:happydance:Dd wet the bed at five a.m :sleep:Am so tired but have an apt with my sons teacher at half ten and can't afford to go back to bed ,how is everyone ,Northstar how are u lovely,wooly jodes indigo Brooke Eva,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Despie, as of last night my OH is dosed with the cold, I'd go as far to say a fullblown manflu, and the fever has made his allergies worse so he's snotty AND itchy. 

Am getting the feeling that this won't be my month, but I'll be dosing him with everything in the bathroom cupboard and duck out to get the ingredients for chicken soup later, see if I can get him up to performing once he's had a bit more sleep

Trying not to over-react here, but after taking all the meds to try and sync my cycle with his work schedule am a bit gutted that we might still miss our chance:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey Tracey all well here. Bless your DD for wetting the bed my son tends to wet the bed from time to time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck at school mine go back on Monday and Jude starts nursery on the 23rd September :cry: xxxxx

Good luck Northstar with timing BDing i didn't realise how difficult it is for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hey Despie, as of last night my OH is dosed with the cold, I'd go as far to say a fullblown manflu, and the fever has made his allergies worse so he's snotty AND itchy.
> 
> Am getting the feeling that this won't be my month, but I'll be dosing him with everything in the bathroom cupboard and duck out to get the ingredients for chicken soup later, see if I can get him up to performing once he's had a bit more sleep
> 
> Trying not to over-react here, but after taking all the meds to try and sync my cycle with his work schedule am a bit gutted that we might still miss our chance:cry:

O Christ ,that's my worst nightmare ,:hugs::hugs:Had that one month and I had to cry and beg dh to preform ,not a good time ,that's a complete bummer Hun,wot about giving him some pro-plus for energy,really feel for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Cheers Jodes, he works away 14 days out of 28 plus travelling time, so TTC has proved pretty challenging so far, stressing about will he be home on time every month. 

Last cycle I went on BCP for a week to try and line up the dates for this cycle, and it seemed to be good, but if he's not up to DTD it was a bit of a waste of time.

I can accept a BFN if we've given it our best, but this is really bad luck the timing of this manflu:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hey Tracey all well here. Bless your DD for wetting the bed my son tends to wet the bed from time to time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck at school mine go back on Monday and Jude starts nursery on the 23rd September :cry: xxxxx
> 
> Good luck Northstar with timing BDing i didn't realise how difficult it is for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Morning jodes,bless ,dd was so nervous going to school and couldn't sleep ,she was all excited this morning but and raring to go ,thank goodness ,is that your youngest starting nursery ?how do u feel today jodes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Cheers Jodes, he works away 14 days out of 28 plus travelling time, so TTC has proved pretty challenging so far, stressing about will he be home on time every month.
> 
> Last cycle I went on BCP for a week to try and line up the dates for this cycle, and it seemed to be good, but if he's not up to DTD it was a bit of a waste of time.
> 
> I can accept a BFN if we've given it our best, but this is really bad luck the timing of this manflu:cry:

Awk Hun,i hope u can sort something out with him ,it's so frustrating ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Cheers Jodes, he works away 14 days out of 28 plus travelling time, so TTC has proved pretty challenging so far, stressing about will he be home on time every month.
> 
> Last cycle I went on BCP for a week to try and line up the dates for this cycle, and it seemed to be good, but if he's not up to DTD it was a bit of a waste of time.
> 
> I can accept a BFN if we've given it our best, but this is really bad luck the timing of this manflu:cry:

Blimey hats off to you that must be really difficult. Have you a holiday planned? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Tracey all well here. Bless your DD for wetting the bed my son tends to wet the bed from time to time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Good luck at school mine go back on Monday and Jude starts nursery on the 23rd September :cry: xxxxx
> 
> Good luck Northstar with timing BDing i didn't realise how difficult it is for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Morning jodes,bless ,dd was so nervous going to school and couldn't sleep ,she was all excited this morning but and raring to go ,thank goodness ,is that your youngest starting nursery ?how do u feel today jodes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww bless her :hugs::hugs: no Jude is my 3rd youngest so i'll still have Ted at home. I feel ok not brilliant though i think it's just getting to me now especially since i've dtd so many times (trying to work round everything else :dohh:) and temped and my chart was looking so good it's just disheartend me. I'm now starting to think something isn't right but my doctors won't do anything so i may need to go and get referred and go privately. I'm even considering IVF. Part of me thinks 'i have 4 boys now leave it' but i really do want one more and if i can have 4 without any problems why can't i have just one more? It's just all a head blag :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I hate to say this, but it might be time to pull out the SC. :hugs::hugs:

Looking at your chart, I think you still have 2-3 before the big OV. Nothing is lost yet.:flower:

Despie and Jodes, how long are the school days in the UK?

My DD starts at 7:25 and goes until 2:40; she then has band until 4:30.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mine start at 8.45am and finish at 3.15pm + all the extra activities they do i.e. guitar, karate and football :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Brooke ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, the walking is great exercise! Are your kids offered a school bus or do you prefer to walk?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, the walking is great exercise! Are your kids offered a school bus or do you prefer to walk?

My eldest uses public transport ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> Cheers Jodes, he works away 14 days out of 28 plus travelling time, so TTC has proved pretty challenging so far, stressing about will he be home on time every month.
> 
> Last cycle I went on BCP for a week to try and line up the dates for this cycle, and it seemed to be good, but if he's not up to DTD it was a bit of a waste of time.
> 
> I can accept a BFN if we've given it our best, but this is really bad luck the timing of this manflu:cry:

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Ladies!

:hugs: to all the moms who are sending their kids off to school! 

NS...What a PITA! I'm so sorry....It shouldn't be this difficult!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Ladies!
> 
> :hugs: to all the moms who are sending their kids off to school!
> 
> NS...What a PITA! I'm so sorry....It shouldn't be this difficult!

Thanks indigo:hugs:Are u ready to poas yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I know it's a BFN....We only managed to BD 2x....I don't really want to waste a test....
I have my FXed for Rashaa, though....Her chart looks amazing! :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I know it's a BFN....We only managed to BD 2x....I don't really want to waste a test....
> I have my FXed for Rashaa, though....Her chart looks amazing! :hug:

I agree she has a good chart. Indigo it only takes the once :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I know, but I'm just not feeling it and my chart is not giving me any hope, either. :shrug:
If my chart looked like Rashaa's, I would definitely test. :thumbup:
I promise, I am not being negative.....just realistic....:hugs:

It is now time to go see a RE....I have been dreading this....


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you going to use the one you had found earlier?


----------



## Indigo77

The dude? Well, there are only 2 here in the same practice....both male...:blush:
I have no choice, so yes.


----------



## dachsundmom

Since you are really only doing investigation at this point, you could go out of your area for a female doc.


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> The dude? Well, there are only 2 here in the same practice....both male...:blush:
> I have no choice, so yes.

Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Indigo77 said:


> The dude? Well, there are only 2 here in the same practice....both male...:blush:
> I have no choice, so yes.

I used to care about that sort of thing and only wanted femaile OBs. With my first son my OB wound up being out of town when I had to be induced. So her husband showed up instead (didn't even know she was married to another OB) and he basically introduced himself as he shoved his hand up my vagina at the hospital. Ugh... hello... nice to meet you too :blush: He was a trip though. I didn't want to have an episiotomy, I was terrified of one. Well, in the middle of pushing he says, "Ok, but if I don't cut you your going to rip right down to your asshole, ok?" I was like :saywhat: Screw it, cut me then! :rofl:

With my second son my OB was also a woman. Same thing, I had to be induced only this time there were complications and I needed an emergency c-section. Dudes showed up from everywhere, someone lifted my gown, someone shaved me, someone shoved a catheter into my bladder, not one said hello lol. At one point I was thinking "Ok, I'm going to have to see some ID buddy!" :rofl:

So by now, screw it. My RE is a woman but my OB is this super nice young russian (and dare I say hot) doctor :haha:. At this point I no longer care who wants to see my bits! :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry:

My former doctor didn't believe in cutting; I hate him now. LOL

All I can say is 22 wire stitches. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

I know you are trying to help, but now I am rethinking this whole thing! :blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I know you are trying to help, but now I am rethinking this whole thing! :blush::haha:

I cannot think about labor; I will quit now. :nope:

I want a scheduled c-section; end of story, LOL:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> My former doctor didn't believe in cutting; I hate him now. LOL
> 
> All I can say is 22 wire stitches. :nope:

OUCH!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

All my labors were midwife lead (mostly women) and i was very lucky not to get any complications.


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> My former doctor didn't believe in cutting; I hate him now. LOL
> 
> All I can say is 22 wire stitches. :nope:

Geez Dmom, OUCH! A c-section is no fun either though. I'll do anything to avoid that. My first one was natural, no epidural. If I am lucky and Gail is right I'm gonna push the next one out myself. I had complications from the c-section too :shrug:

But like you said, you can't focus on that or none of us would have babies. Think of it this way, it's one sucky day followed by incredible joy. After my first one I was driving 3 days later! :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> All my labors were midwife lead (mostly women) and i was very lucky not to get any complications.

That is awesome, you are so lucky. I pray that your next birth will be an easy one too! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

At least with a c-section the stitches go in a better location of the body! LOL


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> At least with a c-section the stitches go in a better location of the body! LOL

LOL, I know what you mean. Every now and then my episiotomy scar will hurt and that was only 6 stitches. 22? Yikes!


----------



## Desperado167

brooke:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> brooke:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nice picture in your avatar Despie!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> brooke:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nice picture in your avatar Despie!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,that's me and my baby,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,how's things with you ,done any tests yet?xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Despie, your hair looks great! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet ,how's things with you ,done any tests yet?xxxxx

:rofl:

Despie, you are just dying for someone to POAS, aren't you? :rofl:

I am, too! 

Someone, anyone.....please POAS!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet ,how's things with you ,done any tests yet?xxxxx

No I don't test until AF time has passed because I have always jinxed myself in the past. When I tested early AF would show up. Today or Tomorrow AF is suppose to fly in. I figure by Friday will be a good time. Let you know though...:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet ,how's things with you ,done any tests yet?xxxxx
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Despie, you are just dying for someone to POAS, aren't you? :rofl:
> 
> I am, too!
> 
> Someone, anyone.....please POAS!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

I actually can't wait to start poas ,wish my cbfm wud ask me for a test :haha::haha:Am so hoping for jodes for tomorrow too ,I really think we girls are due a bfp pretty soon,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sorry know most of the acronyms but what is POAS?


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Sorry know most of the acronyms but what is POAS?

Pee on a stick :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie, your hair looks great! :thumbup:

Badly need it coloured again but I got the hairdresser to do it last time and I want to go back but it takes two -three hours and I need to wait till kids are all in full time in school and can go then ,I got three different colours put in last time ,I am naturally blonde but like a dirty fair and I get it dark underneath and blond and caramel on top ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I can piss on an OPK tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo77

Why not today?!?


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG Tracey you are gorgeous and your little girl with red hair and freckles awwww it's so nice to see your face at last. We need to see dmom and indigo's pics :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh and i've been that obsessed with my chart i've gone and ordered a cheri22 prediction just to give me so kinda hope. I know a complete waste of money. I've also bought a load of OPK's IC and clearblue digi's, some more vitamins and a new BBT for next cycle :hugs::hugs:

You girls must think i'm on this website all the time well your right haha! Nah i always forget to log out and sometimes i can't be bothered so you'll find my status is online most of the time. I don't want you ladies thinking i do nothing but sit on my arse all day haha xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc I already did this morning, LOL. I think I will see a positive by Thursday.

And you girls will not believe this, but I only have 2 OPKs left! I totally forgot to order them when I bought 100 HPTs and those Canadian digis!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, have you noticed that some of us girls in the States never leave either!

Sometimes I say good morning to y'all before I say good morning to my husband, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes....I do the same thing....no worries....


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes...Your chart looks very good...FXed! How long is your LP?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes...Your chart looks very good...FXed! How long is your LP?

well up until Sunday i was having a triphasic chart :dohh: roughly 14 days i think but i can't be sure because i've never known when i've ovulated in the past so it's always been a guess. This is the first month FF is monitoring it and they have suggested i don't test until 6th September. I usually have a normal 28 day cycle give or take a few days sometimes but i can't say for sure how long my LP is until i've charted a few more times. Usually what happens in the past i've got +OPK from Day 12-14 ovulated sometime after that and got my AF on Day 28 ??? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke - i forgot that i'd temped twice on Sunday morning once at 1.00am 97.58 and once at 4.00am 97.33 and this changes my chart. I think i need to discard all my temps for Sunday because i really did have a bad night with sleeping so they aren't very accurate. I'm just leaving it at 97.33 because it's nearer to my set time of 3.00am. Sorry to go on and you can tell me to shut it. I think once i've done this a couple of times i'll be fine :hugs: Unfortuately i'm Mrs Perfectionist


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, the chart really does look good as it is right now. You can throw the Sunday temp if you'd like, but I don't see a need to do so.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,get your ass out and buy some more tests and in future if u poas we have to see it :haha:Jodes,so happy u soundlike your usual lovely self and are getting prepared for next cycle,am still keeping everything fixed that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow and u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will stock up on OPKs tomorrow, LOL.

DH just figured out that I spend $100 on three boxes of tests from Canada and is damn near a meltdown. I totally used the joint credit card instead of the 'special' one where the bills come to my office. :blush:

On another note, DH was going to try a roast tonight until he realized that you can't cook one in 30 minutes in the microwave. :nope:

I have figured out that he keeps trying to redo the meals he's ruined the first time; this is why we keep having the same things over and over again.

I can't take it.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg that's so expensive ,I def dont ever buy my cbfm sticks or opks or preg tests in front of dh as he would go on about how many steaks we would have been able to buy with all that money ,your dh is just a disaster in the kitchen,bless him ,maybe u cud send him to cookery lessons as a present lol:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :nope::nope::nope: :haha:

Can't the man grill a few chicken breasts, make a salad, and steam some broccoli? 

Tell him to try to keep it simple...


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I had no idea the tests we so much less in the UK or I would've asked someone to post them to me; I think I saw the digis for about $12 US on a UK website after I placed the order. I damn near burst into tears, LOL.

DH is trying, I have to give him that, but damn, I am tired of eating ramen at midnight bc I am starving, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Omg! :nope::nope::nope: :haha:
> 
> Can't the man grill a few chicken breasts, make a salad, and steam some broccoli?
> 
> Tell him to try to keep it simple...

He got banned from the grill after he tried to light it with rubbing alcohol a few weeks ago.:growlmad:

He almost took down a tree and a power line bc the flames shot up so high. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh yeah, I forgot about that....:dohh:

Well, what about sandwiches and salads?


----------



## Indigo77

Do you girls like cereal? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's awful; I told him a few minutes ago that we could start eating out again; we're not saving a dime.

This guy averages about $30-50 whenever he goes to the grocer and that's pretty much everyday.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I don't know who I feel more sorry for you or dh ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,I don't know who I feel more sorry for you or dh ,:hugs::hugs:

Feel sorry for my DD; she's living on peanut butter and crackers, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,I don't know who I feel more sorry for you or dh ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Feel sorry for my DD; she's living on peanut butter and crackers, LOLClick to expand...

Send her to wooly for some cake,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed now ,up at seven in the morning,nite nite everyone :sleep::sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, you will be happy to know that we had fast food night! :happydance:

I do realize that french fries are not the best thing to serve for dinner, but I don't care! The food was edible, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,had a lovely nite sleep and now feel so much better today but i can't get kids out of bed ,:sleep:Three weeks today till my apt,am a bit worried ,dont know why,:nope:Jodes,keeping everything crossed for u ,Brooke so glad to hear u got fed last nite ,:happydance:indigo ,garnet wooly melly eva Andrea Northstar and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all,

Hope everyone is good, Despie I think all of us fret a bit about going to doctors, it's pretty normal, I wish I could give you some better advice but :hugs: it's a step in the process to getting your LO.

Are you on yet Jodes? Any news...?


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,sorry I forgot,how's dh?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL, well it's only a cold, I don't think I'll be rushing him to ICU or anything.
He loved the home made chicken soup, really he just soaks up all the attention when he's home ha ha.

Still snotty, but gets the message that we need to get some BD in today and tomorrow regardless of feeling like crap.

I'm dosing myself with Vicks First Defence but probably I will still catch it.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> LOL, well it's only a cold, I don't think I'll be rushing him to ICU or anything.
> He loved the home made chicken soup, really he just soaks up all the attention when he's home ha ha.
> 
> Still snotty, but gets the message that we need to get some BD in today and tomorrow regardless of feeling like crap.
> 
> I'm dosing myself with Vicks First Defence but probably I will still catch it.

U prob will catch it but am so pleased it's not going to hold u a d dh back from bd,that would just be awful :hugs::hugs:,am sorting dh diet out now and I prob won't o for about twelve days but I like to know he's ate well coming up to o day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah good idea, I got the steaks into mine Sunday night, he wasn't all that hungry yesterday but got plenty of homemade soup. Tonight I will do lasagne, we need to red meat for the energy heh heh.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah good idea, I got the steaks into mine Sunday night, he wasn't all that hungry yesterday but got plenty of homemade soup. Tonight I will do lasagne, we need to red meat for the energy heh heh.

lasagne sounds lovely,well I finally got my steak last nite,was lovely ,dh is an amazing cook and likes to cook wen he's stressed ,I am just going to make pasta tonight as ds has speech therapy at four for an hour then dd's go to the e.g.r at six so I need to make something quick ,and everyone enjoys it ,just had weetabix for breakfast and am struggling to go get my kitchen cleaned lol :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Must admit my motivation isn't the best today either LOL, I could really use some time off work am a bit knackered. Everyone else had time off in August and someone had to hold the fort...! Only thing is the weather is turning crap, so IDK, I still have 4 weeks worth of annual leave to take, as we don't get public holidays so it gets added to our annual leave.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,get your ass out and buy some more tests and in future if u poas we have to see it :haha:Jodes,so happy u soundlike your usual lovely self and are getting prepared for next cycle,am still keeping everything fixed that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow and u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Big temp drop this morning :cry: oh well i'm getting prepared for next cycle now feel AF is about to arrive. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I will stock up on OPKs tomorrow, LOL.
> 
> DH just figured out that I spend $100 on three boxes of tests from Canada and is damn near a meltdown. I totally used the joint credit card instead of the 'special' one where the bills come to my office. :blush:
> 
> On another note, DH was going to try a roast tonight until he realized that you can't cook one in 30 minutes in the microwave. :nope:
> 
> I have figured out that he keeps trying to redo the meals he's ruined the first time; this is why we keep having the same things over and over again.
> 
> I can't take it.

I have a "special credit card" i think all women need one of these :hugs: As for my DH's cooking he is shit hot and is miles better than me and he loves it too! Bonus!!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,get your ass out and buy some more tests and in future if u poas we have to see it :haha:Jodes,so happy u soundlike your usual lovely self and are getting prepared for next cycle,am still keeping everything fixed that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow and u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big temp drop this morning :cry: oh well i'm getting prepared for next cycle now feel AF is about to arrive. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk jodes ,am so so sorry lovely ,sending u lots of love and hugs ,it's just not fair but u will get your lo,I just know it ,always here for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Must admit my motivation isn't the best today either LOL, I could really use some time off work am a bit knackered. Everyone else had time off in August and someone had to hold the fort...! Only thing is the weather is turning crap, so IDK, I still have 4 weeks worth of annual leave to take, as we don't get public holidays so it gets added to our annual leave.

At least u have something to look forward to then ,would u go away on hols or just chill at home?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I had no idea the tests we so much less in the UK or I would've asked someone to post them to me; I think I saw the digis for about $12 US on a UK website after I placed the order. I damn near burst into tears, LOL.
> 
> DH is trying, I have to give him that, but damn, I am tired of eating ramen at midnight bc I am starving, LOL

Well i was looking for the OPK clearblue digi's 20 pack yesterday and the cheapest i found was £28.00 and i've been getting them for £21.00. I just bought the 7 pack for £13.00 which was the cheapest i've seen. I would be more than happy to ship some over to you Brooke :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes same here ,my hubby loves cooking and is a fantastic cook ,he just makes an awful mess ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> LOL, well it's only a cold, I don't think I'll be rushing him to ICU or anything.
> He loved the home made chicken soup, really he just soaks up all the attention when he's home ha ha.
> 
> Still snotty, but gets the message that we need to get some BD in today and tomorrow regardless of feeling like crap.
> 
> I'm dosing myself with Vicks First Defence but probably I will still catch it.

Get :sex: then lady i'm so glad your ovulating when he's at home fingers crossed this is your cycle for a BFP xxxx 

Unfortuately i had a temp drop again today so :nope: :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,get your ass out and buy some more tests and in future if u poas we have to see it :haha:Jodes,so happy u soundlike your usual lovely self and are getting prepared for next cycle,am still keeping everything fixed that your temp doesn't drop tomorrow and u get that bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Big temp drop this morning :cry: oh well i'm getting prepared for next cycle now feel AF is about to arrive. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk jodes ,am so so sorry lovely ,sending u lots of love and hugs ,it's just not fair but u will get your lo,I just know it ,always here for u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks hun i kinda knew but i was just holding on to some hope of it going back up. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Jodes, boo for the temp drop :nope::hugs: in some ways the charting makes it easier cos you are forewarned but it's still a kick in the teeth.:hugs:

Despie IDK what I'll do with time off, I have to see how my bank balance is looking have spent a fair bit on the house lately and still have some legal bills for my divorce coming through, so would have to be something cheap and cheerful, prob within the UK (so no sunshine then LOL), but yeah I think I need a wee change of scene, though I might hang off til the boss gets back to work and see if there are any work trips in the planner.


----------



## Desperado167

Good idea ,a breaks a break and it's nice just to have a change of scenery,u still going to the gym?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sure am in fact I can really start to see the difference in my muffin top, it is definitely shrinking. I'm going 4 times a week, that is enough for me.

I'm thinking of going on an organised tour of some kind within the UK, OH doesn't have any interest in going on hols, and all my friends have kids so that is prob my best option, that or hire another holiday cottage and get my parents to come along.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jodie I had hoped to see a temp rise this morning; I hate charting after OV bc FF lies! I am not sure what a good vs. bad chart is anymore.:cry:

I am jealous that you all have men that can cook.:growlmad:

Tracey, it is perfectly natural to be nervous about your appt; we got your back no matter what the outcome.:hugs:

How the hell much time off do you Brits get in a year? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Well I get 4 weeks annual leave (20 days) + public holidays which is another 14 days so 34 days all up, but have to book every day off eg Christmas Day etc.

I know quite a few people have a better deal than that, some get 5 or 6 weeks annual plus statutory public hols, I would LOVE to work for one of those companies.

US is pretty bad hey, you only get what 2 weeks + public holidays?


----------



## dachsundmom

One week is really a standard, but there is no guarantee; it's up to the employer.

Our public holidays aren't like yours at all; the mall here is even open on Easter, LOL

If I worked for someone besides myself, my maternity leave would be 8 weeks unpaid.


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I've said it before and I'll say it again, many people living in the UK/Ireland have no idea how good they have it here :thumbup:

I'll check my mat leave situation and let you know! It's one of those things that I don't like to look at too much, being the Anti Manifester.


BTW someone used the phrase "manifest" in my call this morning!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Hopefully they were speaking of a ship's manifest, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Sure am in fact I can really start to see the difference in my muffin top, it is definitely shrinking. I'm going 4 times a week, that is enough for me.
> 
> I'm thinking of going on an organised tour of some kind within the UK, OH doesn't have any interest in going on hols, and all my friends have kids so that is prob my best option, that or hire another holiday cottage and get my parents to come along.

4 times a week,that's fantastic,well done:happydance::happydance: ,and the best place to loose it wen ttc is around the tummy ,my doc told me that after I lost three stone.a holiday cottage sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jodie I had hoped to see a temp rise this morning; I hate charting after OV bc FF lies! I am not sure what a good vs. bad chart is anymore.:cry:
> 
> I am jealous that you all have men that can cook.:growlmad:
> 
> Tracey, it is perfectly natural to be nervous about your appt; we got your back no matter what the outcome.:hugs:
> 
> How the hell much time off do you Brits get in a year? LOL

My hubby is an amazing cook and loves it ,am really lucky ,and thanks Brooke ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I went in and got my results ,I dont have a clue how to read them and the docs had all gone home but my fsh level was,443h/ 5.8 and the serum oestradiol level was low :cry:It says result 4465. 54 pmol/L, i dont have a clue wot my numbers should be but I started my period two hours after theses tests .please help .................


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I went in and got my results ,I dont have a clue how to read them and the docs had all gone home but my fsh level was,443h/ 5.8 and the serum oestradiol level was low :cry:It says result 4465. 54 pmol/L, i dont have a clue wot my numbers should be but I started my period two hours after theses tests .please help .................

Tracey, you're bleeding again?

I think those measurements are on a UK scale; I need to see how to convert them.

I think I might understand the 5.8 number on the FSH, but I don't know what the 443h stands for?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I went in and got my results ,I dont have a clue how to read them and the docs had all gone home but my fsh level was,443h/ 5.8 and the serum oestradiol level was low :cry:It says result 4465. 54 pmol/L, i dont have a clue wot my numbers should be but I started my period two hours after theses tests .please help .................
> 
> Tracey, you're bleeding again?
> 
> I think those measurements are on a UK scale; I need to see how to convert them.
> 
> I think I might understand the 5.8 number on the FSH, but I don't know what the 443h stands for?:hugs:Click to expand...

No I got theses tests done on Friday wen I took my period


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I am not sure why your FSH test was done then; it should be a CD3 test.

If your FSH was 5.8 that day, it's a good number, but Idk that it's reliable when done at that stage of your cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

There's two numbers for the oestradiol test but I think the one I am meant to read is 54 pmol/L?serum lh level is 3.0 u/l and serum prolactin level is 331 mu/l,don't have a clue to be honest :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Hun you're going to have to speak to the doctor as I'm struggling to find any values with those measurements to see if they are in a normal range.

Why oh why do doctors allow results to be given out without explanation :nope:

Please try not to worry until you speak to a doctor as these results may be ok or may be a snap shot of one day in a cycle :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

isn't 5.8 FSH good? I'm guessing here but i thought normal range for FSH is 9 and under??


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I cannot make heads or tails of this; anything I say would be a guess. Is there a nurse there that could explain it all to you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> isn't 5.8 FSH good?

5.8 is fab! My only concern was when the test was performed. Idk what the value should be during the tail end of the LP. If that makes any sense at all.


----------



## Jodes2011

yes it does Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I'm glad it did for you bc I am totally confusing myself, even as I type! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Am home now ,I was told everything was normal except the oestradiol level which was 54 ,wot is the oestradiol level and wot does it do ?was told mine was low ,that's all,:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I'm glad it did for you bc I am totally confusing myself, even as I type! LOL

So do your FSH levels alter at different times of the month? :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

FSH does change throughout the cycle; that's why these tests should be done at certain times and they suck bc the dates are based on the perfect 28 day cycle with a day 14 ovulation...bc that effing happens all of the time, LOL.

Tracey, I think that test is telling you your estrogen is a little on the low side of normal, but I am just pulling info out of my ass at this point, LOL.


----------



## Jodes2011

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estradiol

xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jodes2011 said:


> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Estradiol
> 
> xxxx

from reading this i still don't have a clue what it means :dohh::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, how is yours on the low side if it was taken at the tail end of your LP or the first day of your FP?


----------



## Jodes2011

found this piece of info and i think i get it now :hugs:

Female reproduction

In the female, estradiol acts as a growth hormone for tissue of the reproductive organs, supporting the lining of the vagina, the cervical glands, the endometrium, and the lining of the fallopian tubes. It enhances growth of the myometrium. Estradiol appears necessary to maintain oocytes in the ovary. 

During the menstrual cycle, estradiol that is produced by the growing follicle triggers, via a positive feedback system, the hypothalamic-pituitary events that lead to the luteinizing hormone surge, inducing ovulation. In the luteal phase estradiol, in conjunction with progesterone, prepares the endometrium for implantation. 

During pregnancy, estradiol increases due to placental production. In baboons, blocking of estrogen production leads to pregnancy loss, suggesting that estradiol has a role in the maintenance of pregnancy. 

Research is investigating the role of estrogens in the process of initiation of labor.


----------



## Macwooly

Tracey if you have low estrodial it can be treated: https://www.natural-hormones.net/estrogen-symptoms-low-levels.htm

Don't despair please :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Whatever happened to just having unprotected sex and getting knocked up like the nuns used to tell me? :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Whatever happened to just having unprotected sex and getting knocked up like the nuns used to tell me? :wacko:

I know i went to a RC school too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I went to public school, against the wishes of my parents, but I still sat through CCD and Wednesday confession until I was 16 or so...as hard as I try, I'm not sure that the guilt totally leaves you, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey please don't worry hun this can be easily fixed :hugs::hugs::hugs: and everything else is looking spot on. I would say good results xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, how is yours on the low side if it was taken at the tail end of your LP or the first day of your FP?

I wasn't asked wot stage in my cycle I was at ,I was just asked if I had had a period since my mc?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I just don't understand it ,I asked my doc last week could I be heading towards the menopause and she said I wouldn't have been able to get pregnant if I was ,am just hoping it's down because of my loss last month and i started my period that day ,could this be an acceptable explanation?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I just don't understand it ,I asked my doc last week could I be heading towards the menopause and she said I wouldn't have been able to get pregnant if I was ,am just hoping it's down because of my loss last month and i started my period that day ,could this be an acceptable explanation?:hugs::hugs:

I don't think your heading for the menopause my lovely. From what i can gather when you've become pregnant in the past the Estradiol plays an essential part in the maintenance of pregnancy and if it is low then this could be the reason for your losses. This is just a guess so please tell me if i'm wrong? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Desperado167

I hope u guys are right ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

love the new profile pic despie!! :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^WSS

what does WSS mean? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^What she said, referring to the previous poster!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^What she said, referring to the previous poster!

ahhh ok that makes sense :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :kiss:how is everyone doing ,?xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Despie, well I woke up being cuddled to death by my OH, he's still snotty as hell and kind of feverish, so hope I don't catch this....anyway I think that's why I have a temp rise.

Not much else to report, I'm going to be quite busy with work today but I'll stop by once I get my reports running...


----------



## Jodes2011

Good morning ladies hope everyone is well today. Tracey how are you feeling today hun? I've just got my AF which in a roundabout kinda way i'm happy about because at least i know it's on time and my temps aren't lying to me. Had a massive drop this morning. So onto this cycle and all i can say is bring it on!!!!! For dmom and indigo's reference my LP was 13 this cycle within a 28 day cycle. Good luck to dmom and northstar who are about to ovulate i hope you guys get your BFP. And Tracey as i recall last cycle you ovulated which means your body is working perfectly. Another few days and you'll be getting your OPK's out and those lovely softcups and getting jiggy with the hubby :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hey Despie, well I woke up being cuddled to death by my OH, he's still snotty as hell and kind of feverish, so hope I don't catch this....anyway I think that's why I have a temp rise.
> 
> Not much else to report, I'm going to be quite busy with work today but I'll stop by once I get my reports running...

Aww bless him,he must have been cold and feverish ,hope your temp rise means u have just o ?please do stop by I miss you ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes :hugs:, sorry AF came but at least the charting meant you were forewarned, and 13 day LP is really good, so there are some positives.

I'm going to be dosing my OH up with Beechams capsules and lemsips later on, poor bugger is like death warmed up, but I suspect I'll be seeing the start of my second line on opk today so he's going to have to get jiggy with it:happydance:

Despie I think the temp rise today is an outlier and I will likely end up discarding todays temp, I was being hugged to death by a feverish sweaty boy LOL. I haven't O'd yet, as no second line on opk and no O cramps. Charting is great but sometimes other factors can interfere with your temp :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes :hugs:, sorry AF came but at least the charting meant you were forewarned, and 13 day LP is really good, so there are some positives.
> 
> I'm going to be dosing my OH up with Beechams capsules and lemsips later on, poor bugger is like death warmed up, but I suspect I'll be seeing the start of my second line on opk today so he's going to have to get jiggy with it:happydance:
> 
> Despie I think the temp rise today is an outlier and I will likely end up discarding todays temp, I was being hugged to death by a feverish sweaty boy LOL. I haven't O'd yet, as no second line on opk and no O cramps. Charting is great but sometimes other factors can interfere with your temp :dohh:

Thanks i hope that this cycle i don't go all insane like the last one :wacko:

Bless your OH he must be feeling rough it's been a few days now :hugs: Still it will help him to get jiggy with you and get all sweaty so he can shake it off but lets hope you don't get it Northstar :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning jodes,:hugs::hugs:I did already have a sneaky look at your chart ,sorry the old hag got you ,stupid bitch :grr::grr::grr: I am glad u are positive for this cycle and it's great to see your temps working,I do believe it will all work out for u huni,:hugs::hugs: ,AFM,had an awful nites sleep with worry but I did find out some info which might make sense ,wen af arrives the oestradiol levels drop to less than 50 and then rise with follicular development ,drop briefly at o then rise again at the luteal phase for a second peak At the end of lp the oestradiol levels drop to their menstrual levels unless u get a bfp ,so it all makes perfect sense so I will get it rechecked and then compare ,and speak to my gynae in three weeks ,my cbfm is messed up today and had an argument with dh so am ready to blow and he's gone to work in a huff ,:growlmad:Bloody men ,I usually don't o till day 19 so I have a while to go till I will need to bd,am just gonna get some cheap opks ,sorry for the long post ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Jodes :hugs:, sorry AF came but at least the charting meant you were forewarned, and 13 day LP is really good, so there are some positives.
> 
> I'm going to be dosing my OH up with Beechams capsules and lemsips later on, poor bugger is like death warmed up, but I suspect I'll be seeing the start of my second line on opk today so he's going to have to get jiggy with it:happydance:
> 
> Despie I think the temp rise today is an outlier and I will likely end up discarding todays temp, I was being hugged to death by a feverish sweaty boy LOL. I haven't O'd yet, as no second line on opk and no O cramps. Charting is great but sometimes other factors can interfere with your temp :dohh:

Def agree with you there ,my temp is usually messed up wen the kids are up ,,dd has been up the last few nites and ended up in bed with me and temp has been messed up ,good luck on getting that positive opk Hun,at least u have dh were u want him :haha:In bed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning jodes,:hugs::hugs:I did already have a sneaky look at your chart ,sorry the old hag got you ,stupid bitch :grr::grr::grr: I am glad u are positive for this cycle and it's great to see your temps working,I do believe it will all work out for u huni,:hugs::hugs: ,AFM,had an awful nites sleep with worry but I did find out some info which might make sense ,wen af arrives the oestradiol levels drop to less than 50 and then rise with follicular development ,drop briefly at o then rise again at the luteal phase for a second peak At the end of lp the oestradiol levels drop to their menstrual levels unless u get a bfp ,so it all makes perfect sense so I will get it rechecked and then compare ,and speak to my gynae in three weeks ,my cbfm is messed up today and had an argument with dh so am ready to blow and he's gone to work in a huff ,:growlmad:Bloody men ,I usually don't o till day 19 so I have a while to go till I will need to bd,am just gonna get some cheap opks ,sorry for the long post ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't apologise for the long posts hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Hubbys/partners can be a bloody pain in the arse sometimes i had an arguement with mine on Sunday and it sent me off the edge :hugs: Yeah the old hag got me but we all knew that especially me. 

Why do doctors send you for bloods when your levels change at different times of the month? Anyway its good news and all your other tests are fab and your charts tell you your ovulating. Lets hope your gynae can shed some light on recurring MC's. :hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

:blush:Heh heh.

Isn't it intersting how all this stuff goes on in our bodies all the time, and until we do the research on TTC we are totally unaware of this?

Some days I used to wake up hot for no apparent reason but now I know it's hormonal cycle related...amazing stuff.

I use IC opks, the digi ones are prob clearer in some ways, but I like to see the line gradually appearing and darkening over the course of a few days. My O is a bit late this cycle, but I suspect that is because I messed with my previous cycle using BCP to sync up with OH this cycle.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I am so sorry Jodie; you just learned that the chart and FF lie! LOL

I really hate temping after OV, but I still do it.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tracey, please stop worrying; if your number was on the low end of normal, it's an easy fix. The stress you are causing yourself will do more harm than the hormones. Please take a deep breath and try to relax.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am so sorry Jodie; you just learned that the chart and FF lie! LOL
> 
> I really hate temping after OV, but I still do it.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tracey, please stop worrying; if your number was on the low end of normal, it's an easy fix. The stress you are causing yourself will do more harm than the hormones. Please take a deep breath and try to relax.:hugs::hugs:

Haha i know bloody chart and FF whats more important to me is that i ovulated :happydance: Here's to September :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I am so sorry Jodie; you just learned that the chart and FF lie! LOL
> 
> I really hate temping after OV, but I still do it.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tracey, please stop worrying; if your number was on the low end of normal, it's an easy fix. The stress you are causing yourself will do more harm than the hormones. Please take a deep breath and try to relax.:hugs::hugs:

Thank you my lovely,xxxxxxxxx you are the best,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :blush:Heh heh.
> 
> Isn't it intersting how all this stuff goes on in our bodies all the time, and until we do the research on TTC we are totally unaware of this?
> 
> Some days I used to wake up hot for no apparent reason but now I know it's hormonal cycle related...amazing stuff.
> 
> I use IC opks, the digi ones are prob clearer in some ways, but I like to see the line gradually appearing and darkening over the course of a few days. My O is a bit late this cycle, but I suspect that is because I messed with my previous cycle using BCP to sync up with OH this cycle.

Think I will get the cheap ones and then wen the line is getting darker I will get the digjs,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sounds like a plan, and re the hormone level, as Dmom says that's easily fixed, so the regular doc can write you a prescription :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Sounds like a plan, and re the hormone level, as Dmom says that's easily fixed, so the regular doc can write you a prescription :thumbup:

Have u any idea wot they wud prescribe me?xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I haven't taken any of these but Mon has (Mon n John) so you could ask her what she takes.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan, and re the hormone level, as Dmom says that's easily fixed, so the regular doc can write you a prescription :thumbup:
> 
> Have u any idea wot they wud prescribe me?xxxxClick to expand...

It depends, what your hormone do you think you are lacking?


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> I haven't taken any of these but Mon has (Mon n John) so you could ask her what she takes.

You have a good memory! Yes, I take progesterone from 3 DPO onwards. I use Crinone 8% gel, it's a vaginal suppository. It's supposed to be the best on the market.


----------



## Desperado167

Well after a crappy day yesterday I decided to do some retail therapy ,bought myself two blouses and two tops ,a new mascara ,new eyeshadow ,lipgloss and a new anti ageing cream ,but the best of all was tess gerritsens new book,feel much better ,:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon_n_john said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I haven't taken any of these but Mon has (Mon n John) so you could ask her what she takes.
> 
> You have a good memory! Yes, I take progesterone from 3 DPO onwards. I use Crinone 8% gel, it's a vaginal suppository. It's supposed to be the best on the market.Click to expand...

Hi :kiss:Well I got results yesterday but my bloods were taken the day af arrived :growlmad:So am getting them retested next week ,it was my oestradiol level was at 54 but I have read it drops wen u menstruate so am not sure wot they will do ,any advice wud be fab Hun,xxxxxxx


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I haven't taken any of these but Mon has (Mon n John) so you could ask her what she takes.
> 
> You have a good memory! Yes, I take progesterone from 3 DPO onwards. I use Crinone 8% gel, it's a vaginal suppository. It's supposed to be the best on the market.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi :kiss:Well I got results yesterday but my bloods were taken the day af arrived :growlmad:So am getting them retested next week ,it was my oestradiol level was at 54 but I have read it drops wen u menstruate so am not sure wot they will do ,any advice wud be fab Hun,xxxxxxxClick to expand...

That won't do, progesterone needs to be tested 7 DPO. Doctors should know that :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Nice retail session, I actually like autumn (fall) clothes better than summer clothes in this climate, and I love a good book too, I'm reading Jo Nesbo at the moment he is a Norwegian thriller writer, if you like tess gerritsen you would like him as well Despie, though maybe he's a bit darker, being Scandinavian etc.


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I haven't taken any of these but Mon has (Mon n John) so you could ask her what she takes.
> 
> You have a good memory! Yes, I take progesterone from 3 DPO onwards. I use Crinone 8% gel, it's a vaginal suppository. It's supposed to be the best on the market.Click to expand...

True, I remember most things I've seen written down, which comes in very handy at work and uni.

They took the bloods on the wrong day then Trace....:nope: wait and see what the next test says before adding any meds to your regime?


----------



## dachsundmom

James Patterson is good if you want a nice quick read!


----------



## Indigo77

Hi ladies! 

Despie...Sorry you and DH are arguing, but glad the retail therapy has helped you feel better...

Jodes...sorry AF got you, but love the PMA!

NS...I hope you did not catch your boy's cooties...

DM...What happened to the birds?


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, the birds were gone when my co-worker came back at midnight; she swears she didn't see feathers strewn everywhere, so we are hoping that the mommy just moved her baby.


----------



## Desperado167

Yes my friend loves James Patterson, ,I love thrillers,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Steve Berry is good too for that kind of stuff!

Start with a book called 'The Amber Room.' It got me hooked.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well after a crappy day yesterday I decided to do some retail therapy ,bought myself two blouses and two tops ,a new mascara ,new eyeshadow ,lipgloss and a new anti ageing cream ,but the best of all was tess gerritsens new book,feel much better ,:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Retail Therapy is so great! I do that often when I'm down. Hope you feel better soon Despie! AFM: I am 1 day late but feel like AF is coming. My hubby sprayed that can I forgot to throw away.. I could of killed him this morning because that smell irritates the **** of me right now. I'm okay now that I've vented. Hope you have a better day...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well after a crappy day yesterday I decided to do some retail therapy ,bought myself two blouses and two tops ,a new mascara ,new eyeshadow ,lipgloss and a new anti ageing cream ,but the best of all was tess gerritsens new book,feel much better ,:winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:
> 
> Retail Therapy is so great! I do that often when I'm down. Hope you feel better soon Despie! AFM: I am 1 day late but feel like AF is coming. My hubby sprayed that can I forgot to throw away.. I could of killed him this morning because that smell irritates the **** of me right now. I'm okay now that I've vented. Hope you have a better day...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Am I allowed to get excited for you?xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I'm so glad about Dmom's birds, that is seriously the best thing I've heard all day :happydance:

Does everyone else have a banner ad at the bottom with "see what your baby would look like" and a pic of a really ugly baby? Just wondering...


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I use Google Chrome as my browser and I have the 'ad block' add on...no ads ever!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Same here, I have my ad blocker on so I see no ads.


----------



## NorthStar

That is what I need to do, I'm finding that ugly baby somewhat disconcerting...


----------



## Mon_n_john

NorthStar said:


> That is what I need to do, I'm finding that ugly baby somewhat disconcerting...

OK, now I'm really curious to see what it looks like :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That is what I need to do, I'm finding that ugly baby somewhat disconcerting...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Mon_n_john said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> That is what I need to do, I'm finding that ugly baby somewhat disconcerting...
> 
> OK, now I'm really curious to see what it looks like :haha:Click to expand...

It's a very unattractive child...the ad is for some website which morphs your and DH features to show what your baby would look like, the people in this ad should probably not breed...:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:kiss:Kids all away to school till two three and four ,o wot to do :haha:Coffee and shopping with friends or laundry cleaning and changing all the bed linen ,think I know already :happydance:,feel so much better today ,started the b6 this cycle and i def think they help my mood and cm ,although I am usually late to o with them ,how's everyone ,jodes wooly Brooke Northstar garnet indigo Eva melly Andrea mon-Jon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning Despie,

I'm so pleased your feeling better, damn those AF hormones, interesting about the B6 I was looking at some last night in Tesco and trying to decide if I risked any more supplements or not...

I woke up with a sore throat, am a bit worried I'm getting OH's lurgie just in time for O/weekend. It won't stop us BD though, even if it kills me.

Are you walking today once you get the washing done? It's rainy here today, I'm booked for the gym after work but am a bit sore from last night, so I might postpone until tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning Despie,
> 
> I'm so pleased your feeling better, damn those AF hormones, interesting about the B6 I was looking at some last night in Tesco and trying to decide if I risked any more supplements or not...
> 
> I woke up with a sore throat, am a bit worried I'm getting OH's lurgie just in time for O/weekend. It won't stop us BD though, even if it kills me.
> 
> Are you walking today once you get the washing done? It's rainy here today, I'm booked for the gym after work but am a bit sore from last night, so I might postpone until tomorrow.

It's raining here too,I will walk to town and back which is forty mins ,then pick up dd at two which will take me another forty mins and then my seven miles tonight :sleep:Wen I get a sore throat I always gargle with boiled water cooled down a bit and 2-3 teaspoons of salt ,it really helps, or warm honey ,if you have a sore throat and are sore I wud give the gym a break tonite ,ESP wen u need to relax for the weekend :winkwink:.my doc put me on the b6 a few years ago but I stopped taken them last year :dohh:.then I started a few months ago and the first month I started them and I got my bfp so I thought if I get a bfp it's worth me o a few days late, Abd my cm was amazing too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That's interesting about the B6, I'll keep it in mind for sure, thanks.
I'll make myself a hot honey and lemon once I finish this latte LOL, not sure if I could face a hot salty water right now.

It's great that you're getting in all your walking, you do sound like you've got more energy now. I'm going to wait and see how I feel this afternoon, but a night off the gym might be in order, because I can go Saturday morning instead.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's interesting about the B6, I'll keep it in mind for sure, thanks.
> I'll make myself a hot honey and lemon once I finish this latte LOL, not sure if I could face a hot salty water right now.
> 
> It's great that you're getting in all your walking, you do sound like you've got more energy now. I'm going to wait and see how I feel this afternoon, but a night off the gym might be in order, because I can go Saturday morning instead.

O I wud love a latte right now ,had a vanilla latte in marks and spencers last night,was yummy ,u just gargle the salted water ,lol,it really works thou pretty disgusting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I met my sister in Marks yesterday and we had two lattes yum!!! I'm taking pregnacare conception tablets and they have everything in them. Oh and good morning xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

what am i going to do with my youngest. I've just made him some hot chocolate and whilst i'm on here chatting to ladies he came over and wiped his hands all over me (which is normal) with chocolate. However it wasn't chocolate it was his shit from his nappy that he had taken off. It was all over him and he smeared it all over the kitchen floor. Bloody fantastic haha! xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

OMG Jodie! Idk if I can go through all of that again. :hugs:

NS, I am a B6 user and it's the one supplement that I really like and wouldn't consider changing. I use 100mg in the morning.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> OMG Jodie! Idk if I can go through all of that again. :hugs:
> 
> NS, I am a B6 user and it's the one supplement that I really like and wouldn't consider changing. I use 100mg in the morning.:thumbup:

and you will do hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I cannot believe that you do all that walking back and forth to school!


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> what am i going to do with my youngest. I've just made him some hot chocolate and whilst i'm on here chatting to ladies he came over and wiped his hands all over me (which is normal) with chocolate. However it wasn't chocolate it was his shit from his nappy that he had taken off. It was all over him and he smeared it all over the kitchen floor. Bloody fantastic haha! xxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

All this talk of lattes has convinced me to make myself a caramel macchiato...:thumbup:

My temp plummeted this morning, so I am out, but I will take full advantage of my nonpregnant state and have margaritas tonight with my handsome hubby. If he tells me he is too tired to go out, he can stay home and I will come back to tell him about how many men tried to pick me up....:rofl:

Despie....B6 does wonders for me, too (better mood, more cm, +2 days in my lp), but when I increased my dose to 100 mgs, it further delayed my already late ovulation and I had the longest cycle ever...

It is starting to get cool enough in the evenings for walking, so I want to start again. How long does it take you to walk 7 miles? If I could just do 3 miles I would be happy. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why not vodka and watermelon? :haha::haha::haha::haha:

I am drinking coffee as I type...I am also chewing nicotine gum, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Why not vodka and watermelon? :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I am drinking coffee as I type...I am also chewing nicotine gum, lol

Cuz I want chips and pico de gallo, as well! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good enough for me! LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

what time is it where you are now ladies?


----------



## Indigo77

Noon - ish


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> what am i going to do with my youngest. I've just made him some hot chocolate and whilst i'm on here chatting to ladies he came over and wiped his hands all over me (which is normal) with chocolate. However it wasn't chocolate it was his shit from his nappy that he had taken off. It was all over him and he smeared it all over the kitchen floor. Bloody fantastic haha! xxxxx

Holy shit (pardon the pun ) bloody hilarious ,awk poor you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi girls ,sorry really busy day ,,I have never had a cycle shorter than 28 days in my life so wots going on ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, that is a heck of a drop and rise that you've had over the last two days, but if your OPK is not positive, I don't think you are ovulating yet. To be safe, you probably should DTD.

I always have some sort of line on an OPK my entire cycle, so it is possible.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, that is a heck of a drop and rise that you've had over the last two days, but if your OPK is not positive, I don't think you are ovulating yet. To be safe, you probably should DTD.
> 
> I always have some sort of line on an OPK my entire cycle, so it is possible.

Am blaming the temp drop on a really bad nite but I dont know now ,hopefully the next few days will tell ,I really dont want to miss o again :cry:Why is ttc so difficult ,and I miss wooly so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Hi girls ,sorry really busy day ,indigo it takes me approx 80-90 mins to walk seven miles ,if I am tired maybe longer but I love it ,Brooke yes I have loads of running about to do now as kids finish at two then another finishes at ten past three and it's all a bit mad,so am making the most of my mornings to myself ,am not too sure wots going on with my cycle but I was warm today and my tum was a bit sore and there's a line on my opks ,:dohh:I usually don't o till day 19 and it's only cd8 ,so am gonna bd tonite and retest with an opk in the morning ,I have never had a cycle shorter than 28 days in my life so wots going on ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, My cycle has been wacky since my MC. First month was 36, Second 31, 3rd month 27 days. This month my OV was on the CD14 which was very early. As you can see in month 3 it was even shorter and we bd after I OV so your cycle could be wacky...


----------



## dachsundmom

We all miss her!


----------



## NorthStar

Despie you might just get a longer leadup to your surge, I think that low temp was probably just an outlier, but if you get in a BD and test again tomorrow it wouldn't hurt. I think between the temping and the opks you are unlikely to miss O this month, even if your cycle is different, so don't stress about it babes.

My OH still has Manflu but I'll make sure I get one in tonight LOL.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hi girls ,sorry really busy day ,indigo it takes me approx 80-90 mins to walk seven miles ,if I am tired maybe longer but I love it ,Brooke yes I have loads of running about to do now as kids finish at two then another finishes at ten past three and it's all a bit mad,so am making the most of my mornings to myself ,am not too sure wots going on with my cycle but I was warm today and my tum was a bit sore and there's a line on my opks ,:dohh:I usually don't o till day 19 and it's only cd8 ,so am gonna bd tonite and retest with an opk in the morning ,I have never had a cycle shorter than 28 days in my life so wots going on ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bloody hell 90mins to drop the kids off at school? Don't you have a car or go on public transport? Hats off to you Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, that is a heck of a drop and rise that you've had over the last two days, but if your OPK is not positive, I don't think you are ovulating yet. To be safe, you probably should DTD.
> 
> I always have some sort of line on an OPK my entire cycle, so it is possible.
> 
> Am blaming the temp drop on a really bad nite but I dont know now ,hopefully the next few days will tell ,I really dont want to miss o again :cry:Why is ttc so difficult ,and I miss wooly so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

where is wooly? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly lost her internet connection bc someone broke into the box outside.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly lost her internet connection bc someone broke into the box outside.

Awwww poor wooly we miss you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

She won't be here until probably next week sometime.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,my walk at nite takes me 90 mins lol,I live twenty min walk from the school and dd finishes at two and other dd finishes at ten past three so I am going back and forward ,it sucks but I don't drive and dh works all day :dohh:Woolys internet service is broke :cry:How are u lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie you might just get a longer leadup to your surge, I think that low temp was probably just an outlier, but if you get in a BD and test again tomorrow it wouldn't hurt. I think between the temping and the opks you are unlikely to miss O this month, even if your cycle is different, so don't stress about it babes.
> 
> My OH still has Manflu but I'll make sure I get one in tonight LOL.

Thanks Hun,u are the best ,go get that egg,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:got my :sex::this morning ,did my opk and the two lines were the same colour ,am sure that means I will o sometime soon ,dh was all ready to go so I couldn't let him down :haha:Just wanted to say I love u ladies ,u always make me laugh and wen I am down u make me feel so much better ,wot more could I ask for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,:hugs:Wots happening with you ,are u still late?please let us know?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,my walk at nite takes me 90 mins lol,I live twenty min walk from the school and dd finishes at two and other dd finishes at ten past three so I am going back and forward ,it sucks but I don't drive and dh works all day :dohh:Woolys internet service is broke :cry:How are u lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

i am very well thanks hunni feel myself again thank god! I had a horrible few days and i was the devil possessed!!!! How are you feeling today? I bet your glad you don't need to do that 90mins walk? But saying that it will get you very fit for your pregnancy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:got my :sex::this morning ,did my opk and the two lines were the same colour ,am sure that means I will o sometime soon ,dh was all ready to go so I couldn't let him down :haha:Just wanted to say I love u ladies ,u always make me laugh and wen I am down u make me feel so much better ,wot more could I ask for :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

does this mean your ovulating early? woohoo shorter cycles from now then.... glad you got your jiggy this morning my hubby won't come anywhere near me whilst AF is here haha! I have a very good feeling for you hun this cycle. I said that about Junebug and she got her BFP. I love you ladies too i'm so glad i plucked up the courage to come on here and start a conversation with you all. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes Am so glad u plucked up the courage too as well,I love having you around :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope u are rite about that good feeling xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

I will cast that spell :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies!

Jodie, the first few days of a new cycle are the hardest for me, but then I find some PA, so I get it.:flower:

Tracey, can you post a pic of your OPK so I can compare it to what I see on your chart?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet ,:hugs:Wots happening with you ,are u still late?please let us know?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Day 31 no AF! Too busy this weekend. Birthday party then party tomorrow. I haven't POAS yet but I'm pretty sure I am. I'm getting hot flashes like a bitch in heat!! I'll let you know by Monday just in case AF is tricking me..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet ,:hugs:Wots happening with you ,are u still late?please let us know?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Day 31 no AF! Too busy this weekend. Birthday party then party tomorrow. I haven't POAS yet but I'm pretty sure I am. I'm getting hot flashes like a bitch in heat!! I'll let you know by Monday just in case AF is tricking me..Click to expand...

:bodyb::bodyb::bodyb::dance::dance::dance::headspin::juggle::holly:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Garnet!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> Jodie, the first few days of a new cycle are the hardest for me, but then I find some PA, so I get it.:flower:
> 
> Tracey, can you post a pic of your OPK so I can compare it to what I see on your chart?:hugs:

I will try ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Click link for photo
 



Attached Files:







DSC03865.jpg
File size: 18.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, from the pic that test looks positive!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, from the pic that test looks positive!

Wot the heck I don't know wots going on ?I don't usually o till cd19 and it's only cd 9,my cbfm isnt even asking for a test yet :dohh:wot should I do?xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

If it looks negative IRL, go with that; the pic is a little blurry, but the test and control lines seem to be the same color.

I think it's wise to keep DTD.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If it looks negative IRL, go with that; the pic is a little blurry, but the test and control lines seem to be the same color.
> 
> I think it's wise to keep DTD.

Sorry wots irl mean?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry....in real life, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Well am just having a very lazy day ,dh making me baked potato with ham cheese and mushroom and salad ,yum,anyone anything planned for the weekend ,Brooke how was dd last night?ns ,is your bd over ,how's dh,indigo ,have you o ,garnet hope its a bfp ,eva and wooly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes,hope u are having a lovely weekend xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

DD is breathing without an inhaler, so I'd say it's a win, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Despie, sexy time for you, or it's going to be pretty soon, as Dmom says I'd advise starting DTD tonight.

Can't advise on the CBFM if it was a computer I'd say turn it off at the wall and hit the reset button a few times.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, from the pic that test looks positive!
> 
> Wot the heck I don't know wots going on ?I don't usually o till cd19 and it's only cd 9,my cbfm isnt even asking for a test yet :dohh:wot should I do?xxxxClick to expand...

have :sex::sex::sex::sex::sex: and more :sex::sex::sex::sex::winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, at this point, use temps and OPKs; I'd probably just go and run the CBFM over with your car and be done with it, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DD is breathing without an inhaler, so I'd say it's a win, lol

Awk bless her.did she enjoy it ?xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

She had a blast and there's always a part afterwards that the band parents host, so she got to go swimming at midnight.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, at this point, use temps and OPKs; I'd probably just go and run the CBFM over with your car and be done with it, lol.

:haha::haha::haha:Dh would def agree with you ,he hates it and my thermometer ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> She had a blast and there's always a part afterwards that the band parents host, so she got to go swimming at midnight.

That sounds amazing ,u must be so proud of her,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie, sexy time for you, or it's going to be pretty soon, as Dmom says I'd advise starting DTD tonight.
> 
> Can't advise on the CBFM if it was a computer I'd say turn it off at the wall and hit the reset button a few times.

Am pretty sure it's not gonna be any use this month:dohh: have u confirmed o ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am very proud of her, but I had that moment last night when I realized that DD was wearing a bikini in front of boys that drive, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am very proud of her, but I had that moment last night when I realized that DD was wearing a bikini in front of boys that drive, lol.

Omg ,I have all that to look forward to :haha:Wot age is your daughter?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, she will be 15 in December. Your DD is 13?

Yep, it's starts now, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, she will be 15 in December. Your DD is 13?
> 
> Yep, it's starts now, lol.

Dh will be worse than me I think for sure xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the key to it is to just take each situation as it comes; DD has never given me any reason not to trust her, so for now, I pretty much let her do her thing.

That could all change very quickly though, lol.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Click link for photo

It looks like OV to me! Your cycle could be off after MC.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Click link for photo
> 
> It looks like OV to me! Your cycle could be off after MC.Click to expand...

I hope I haven't missed it,I only bd this morning .will have To be extra nice to dh tonite ,:haha:Am keeping everything crossed for u hun:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

If you BD this morning and only got a pos today you are covered, you have not missed it because you only O AFTER the pos chick.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> If you BD this morning and only got a pos today you are covered, you have not missed it because you only O AFTER the pos chick.

Thanks Hun,wot I do without you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:hugs:So far so good it's not raining:thumbup:Heading to the car boot sale with the kids wen I get them out of bed ,so it's cd 10 for me and I have another positive opk,am gonna grab hubby before he gets out of bed and hope he gives in ,:haha: will try post the test later ,how is everyone doing Brooke Northstar jodes garnet indigo ,????melly Andrea wooly and Eva still thinking of you too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And here's for anyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03869.jpg Click link

thats a very clear positive hun you are defo about to ovulate :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: much love and luck to you this cycle. I'm mega rooting for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm not too bad today just feel blah!!!! Haha! You need to laugh and keep some positive thoughts otherwise what else do you have? My hubby isn't best pleased with a certain lady on here and what her comments were with regards to my question. I got a little pissed off myself which is why he knows. I'm feeling pretty pissed at the minute and not in the drunk way so i'm not quite sure whether this forum is helping me? I know you guys are helping me out and i really wouldn't know what i'd do without you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...sexy time! :happydance:

What is a 'car boot sale.' Isn't the boot of the car what we call a trunk? :haha: I don't think you can buy a new one without buying the whole car, lol.


Jodie, I find that sometimes the forum is a blessing and there are days when I want to throw my laptop against the wall; for me, it depends where I am in my cycle.

I am good until about 8DPO and then I start to get a little :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...sexy time! :happydance:
> 
> What is a 'car boot sale.' Isn't the boot of the car what we call a trunk? :haha: I don't think you can buy a new one without buying the whole car, lol.
> 
> 
> Jodie, I find that sometimes the forum is a blessing and there are days when I want to throw my laptop against the wall; for me, it depends where I am in my cycle.
> 
> I am good until about 8DPO and then I start to get a little :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yeah it's not a good feeling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,sorry u arent feeling too good ,wot happened Hun?U know I am always here for you and yes I do understand sometimes I have to have a break too that's why I mostly stay here or on brookes or woolys thread but i desperately need the support and friendship as none of my friends are ttc ,I will pm u my email and anytime at all u can contact me lovely ,remember we love u jodes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...sexy time! :happydance:
> 
> What is a 'car boot sale.' Isn't the boot of the car what we call a trunk? :haha: I don't think you can buy a new one without buying the whole car, lol.
> 
> 
> Jodie, I find that sometimes the forum is a blessing and there are days when I want to throw my laptop against the wall; for me, it depends where I am in my cycle.
> 
> I am good until about 8DPO and then I start to get a little :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

A boot sale is wen u fill your boot up with stuff from your house u don't want anymore and then go and sell it ,u pay five pound for a stall and sell all your stuff ,I just usually buy things as other people sell brand new designer make up ,clothes and toys , u can also get fruit veg buns and there's sweet stalls and loads of other things ,kids love it ,yes Brooke sexy time :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,still in shock but it's deffo a positive isn't it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm not too bad today just feel blah!!!! Haha! You need to laugh and keep some positive thoughts otherwise what else do you have? My hubby isn't best pleased with a certain lady on here and what her comments were with regards to my question. I got a little pissed off myself which is why he knows. I'm feeling pretty pissed at the minute and not in the drunk way so i'm not quite sure whether this forum is helping me? I know you guys are helping me out and i really wouldn't know what i'd do without you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Ok....Who upset you? :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::grr::grr::grr:....:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Afternoon ladies, yay Despie, there's nothing wrong with your hormones there lady it's time to get jiggy!

Jodes :hugs: we all feel that way about the forum at times, that's why these days I usually stick with my friends threads and go "out there" too much.

AFM, not too hungover, luckily I had some rehydrating salts in the house from a bad dose of food poisoning I had last year, they work a treat on a hangover LOL. Hit the mall with my BFF and looked at shoes, she's gone home now so I'm "resting" on the couch :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Afternoon ladies, yay Despie, there's nothing wrong with your hormones there lady it's time to get jiggy!
> 
> Jodes :hugs: we all feel that way about the forum at times, that's why these days I usually stick with my friends threads and go "out there" too much.
> 
> AFM, not too hungover, luckily I had some rehydrating salts in the house from a bad dose of food poisoning I had last year, they work a treat on a hangover LOL. Hit the mall with my BFF and looked at shoes, she's gone home now so I'm "resting" on the couch :thumbup:

Yeah sounds like u had a blast ,happy for u Hun ,enjoy the rest ,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks guys i could never get through this without you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: the lady in question is not important and i only stay on the over 35's section but i've noticed some new ladies on here with some very blunt/brutual comments who can at times belittle you (and in my case made me look a t**t). Sorry!!! Sometimes it's not easy to interpert the comments i can be guility of that but we are all here for the same reason and all i want is a nice happy forum. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

That's wot we all want jodes,massive hugs lovely,Try not and let it get u down ,:friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ladies a question,I have had two days now of positive opks ,could I have another one tomorrow ,Should my temp be higher tomorrow ?:hugs::hugs:Thanks in advance ,xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok ladies a question,I have had two days now of positive opks ,could I have another one tomorrow ,Should my temp be higher tomorrow ?:hugs::hugs:Thanks in advance ,xxxx

Put you other day's OPKs on your chart and I'll take a look; I need the big picture, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,wot did u think of my chart?xxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Despie I think you might well have your temp rise tomorrow, but I'd test again tomorrow just to see, normally I carry a surge for 1-2 days myself, with O on the second day, so FX that will be the case for you.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie I think you might well have your temp rise tomorrow, but I'd test again tomorrow just to see, normally I carry a surge for 1-2 days myself, with O on the second day, so FX that will be the case for you.

I hope so Hun,thanks ,am loving doing the temping but still have a lot to learn ,thank god I have u guys to guide me.am worried that I am o so early too ,it's weird :wacko: .are u enjoying your time with dh ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with NS!


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah we're cuddled up on the couch whilst I sneakily chat to you guys LOL

Ok well tomorrow we should have a better idea, but I don't think there's a problem with an early O as long you BD in time to catch the egg, and you did.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I agree with NS!

So do I bd again tonite and tomorrow or wot do u suggest ,I dtd yesterday morning and this morning ?xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

If you DTD tonight and then get a temp rise and negative opk tomorrow you can stop the TTC sex IMO - but see what the results are in the morning first.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I agree with NS again, but I like to have one extra 'safety' day, lol


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03873.jpgTodays opk


----------



## NorthStar

Which one is the test window despie, the round one or the square one?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Which one is the test window despie, the round one or the square one?

The square one :) sorry,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Your test is looking a little fainter than yesterdays Tracey. It won't be long before your ovulating hun. I'm still learning the ropes of temping so i can't really offer any advice there but its going in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ok so today's test the square test window looks to me a bit lighter than the control window which is good BUT, to be extra sure I'd do one more opk later on today as sometimes the hormone builds up more later in the day.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ok so today's test the square test window looks to me a bit lighter than the control window which is good BUT, to be extra sure I'd do one more opk later on today as sometimes the hormone builds up more later in the day.

Yes Hun today's is def lighter ,but I still grabbed dh this morning before work ,:thumbup:I think I will try and dtd the next few days just to be sure until I know I have ovulated,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:cheers Hun,


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Your test is looking a little fainter than yesterdays Tracey. It won't be long before your ovulating hun. I'm still learning the ropes of temping so i can't really offer any advice there but its going in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun,how's u today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That sounds like a plan, another day or two temps should FX confirm O.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Your test is looking a little fainter than yesterdays Tracey. It won't be long before your ovulating hun. I'm still learning the ropes of temping so i can't really offer any advice there but its going in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,how's u today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

trying to get my PMA back my hubby doesnt like this Jodie at the minute :haha: i think we have another BFP on September it's lancylass :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That sounds like a plan, another day or two temps should FX confirm O.

Thanks Hun,really appreciate it,how's u today ,anything planned,?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Your test is looking a little fainter than yesterdays Tracey. It won't be long before your ovulating hun. I'm still learning the ropes of temping so i can't really offer any advice there but its going in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,how's u today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> trying to get my PMA back my hubby doesnt like this Jodie at the minute :haha: i think we have another BFP on September it's lancylass :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk hun:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:Are the kids back at school ?fab news for another bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs:U look after yourself and I am always here if u need me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Your test is looking a little fainter than yesterdays Tracey. It won't be long before your ovulating hun. I'm still learning the ropes of temping so i can't really offer any advice there but its going in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,how's u today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> trying to get my PMA back my hubby doesnt like this Jodie at the minute :haha: i think we have another BFP on September it's lancylass :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk hun:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:Are the kids back at school ?fab news for another bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs:U look after yourself and I am always here if u need me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah they have been at their dads this weekend so their dad took them but i will be picking them up later. Trying to potty train Jude it's bloody hard work haha! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

It's what you guys would call a bank holiday here today, but we woke up to poor Barney having liquid pooed all over his crate.:cry:

I am so over my neighbors! :growlmad:

Jodie, if it's any consolation, I never potty trained DD; the pediatrician told me to wait until she did it on her own and she really did.

Every kid is different, but mine just refused to take to potty training. :growlmad:

But, I remember being so anxious for DD to use a potty and then hating it when she learned bc it seemed like I spend half my days out trying to hunt down a restroom, lol.:wacko:

Can't win for losing.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tracey, one more BD day and I think you can take a break!:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> It's what you guys would call a bank holiday here today, but we woke up to poor Barney having liquid pooed all over his crate.:cry:
> 
> I am so over my neighbors! :growlmad:
> 
> Jodie, if it's any consolation, I never potty trained DD; the pediatrician told me to wait until she did it on her own and she really did.
> 
> Every kid is different, but mine just refused to take to potty training. :growlmad:
> 
> But, I remember being so anxious for DD to use a potty and then hating it when she learned bc it seemed like I spend half my days out trying to hunt down a restroom, lol.:wacko:
> 
> Can't win for losing.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tracey, one more BD day and I think you can take a break!:flower:

I quite agree Brooke because i have used this method with my elder two. However Jude is starting a new nursery and they like them to be trained so i don't really have a choice in the matter. He's getting there slowly. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Gotta love daycare; mine just charged me more to change diapers...a lot more.

You'd think the professionals would realize that kids are different and will do it in their own time.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Gotta love daycare; mine just charged me more to change diapers...a lot more.
> 
> You'd think the professionals would realize that kids are different and will do it in their own time.

I know...well if he hasn't come out of pull ups before nursery then its tough. I have to say Jude is surprising me today and is doing well. He has another 2 weeks until he starts so theres every chance he'll do it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It took DD almost an extra two years before she could make it all night.

Poor kid is a deep sleeper and wouldn't wake up when she wet the bed.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> It took DD almost an extra two years before she could make it all night.
> 
> Poor kid is a deep sleeper and wouldn't wake up when she wet the bed.

theres no chance i doing it overnight yet :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,poor Barney:cry:Wots happening with the neighbours ? Jodes ,dd only came out of nappies a week before she started nursery aged 3 years and 4 months and wore a nappy to bed for another two years ,I wasn't worried about it at all as I knew she would come good in the end and she did :thumbup:Brooke ,so happy u are getting a break today ,wots on the menu for dinner ?garnet ,any news :hugs:Northstar ,:hugs::hugs:Indigo :hugs::hugs:Hope everyone is well,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning everyone! It a gorgeous morning. I gotta get all the paperwork filled out and the kids stuff all squared away. My daughter starts school tomorrow and my son starts preschool on Wednesday. Scary my kids are growing up too quick for me. I miss all the activities with the Mom's group when my little one was little. Hope everyone has a wonderful morning. I wish someone would turn down the heat, I'm a so hot...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning everyone! It a gorgeous morning. I gotta get all the paperwork filled out and the kids stuff all squared away. My daughter starts school tomorrow and my son starts preschool on Wednesday. Scary my kids are growing up too quick for me. I miss all the activities with the Mom's group when my little one was little. Hope everyone has a wonderful morning. I wish someone would turn down the heat, I'm a so hot...

I know how u feel Hun ,mine are all at school now ,did u test today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We are having a cool streak here today; the high is about 67. I love the heat, so this is too cool for me. :wacko:

Tracey, I think tonight will be what I call 'find it yourself night.' The name says is all.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We are having a cool streak here today; the high is about 67. I love the heat, so this is too cool for me. :wacko:
> 
> Tracey, I think tonight will be what I call 'find it yourself night.' The name says is all.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:I like that find it yourself nite ,god it's freezing here I have my jumper and jeans on ,we are having chicken ,gammon,broccoli carrots peas and mash and roast potatoes ,have just sent dh to get me a melon as every time I look at yours I want one :haha:Wot happened with your wee dog ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone! It a gorgeous morning. I gotta get all the paperwork filled out and the kids stuff all squared away. My daughter starts school tomorrow and my son starts preschool on Wednesday. Scary my kids are growing up too quick for me. I miss all the activities with the Mom's group when my little one was little. Hope everyone has a wonderful morning. I wish someone would turn down the heat, I'm a so hot...
> 
> I know how u feel Hun ,mine are all at school now ,did u test today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No :dohh: I'm too scared. It is only day 33 so I'm 5 days late! I want to make sure that AF ain't coming. Once Day 36 comes then it is a go and I won't have to test. I know I'm being stupid but AF showed up twice in the last two years when I thought I was pregnant and I was so disappointed and depressed....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,u are not being stupid ,:hugs::hugs:It's so depressing seeing that bfn ,we will wait it out with you Hun ,not long now ,keeping everything crossed that af stays away for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The doxie is still here, lol.

What is gammon?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> The doxie is still here, lol.
> 
> What is gammon?

Gammon is like bacon but thicker. Very tasty :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The doxie is still here, lol.
> 
> What is gammon?

Its like ham or bacon only thicker,it's boned and rolled and cut into a steak ,kids love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The doxie is still here, lol.
> 
> What is gammon?
> 
> Its like ham or bacon only thicker,it's boned and rolled and cut into a steak ,kids love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: beat you to it :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The doxie is still here, lol.
> 
> What is gammon?
> 
> Its like ham or bacon only thicker,it's boned and rolled and cut into a steak ,kids love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: beat you to it :winkwink: :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Was making dd her chicken sarnies for coming home from school ,dh is picking her up today ,it feels so good to get a break from all the walking ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

What's a sarnie?:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

A sandwich - you are going to be fluent in all things Brit very soon Dmom.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> A sandwich - you are going to be fluent in all things Brit very soon Dmom.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet....:test:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo.where are u getting theses pics from ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

:bunny::bunny: Garnet...when are you going to test? :D


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo.where are u getting theses pics from ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Google images...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I have fell of the healthy eating wagon and I can't seem to get back on ,have my hospital apt in two weeks and I have put on weight from my last apt ,with the bad weather looming I can't get out on my daily walks and I am getting the cold and have the shakes ,jesus wot a disaster I am :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I have fell of the healthy eating wagon and I can't seem to get back on ,have my hospital apt in two weeks and I have put on weight from my last apt ,with the bad weather looming I can't get out on my daily walks and I am getting the cold and have the shakes ,jesus wot a disaster I am :hugs::hugs:

Despie, what about aquafit or swimming [do you like the water?]


----------



## Indigo77

Get a treadmill!


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I have fell of the healthy eating wagon and I can't seem to get back on ,have my hospital apt in two weeks and I have put on weight from my last apt ,with the bad weather looming I can't get out on my daily walks and I am getting the cold and have the shakes ,jesus wot a disaster I am :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie, what about aquafit or swimming [do you like the water?]Click to expand...

I do I love the water but I feel way too uncomfortable in a swimsuit , ,so that's def out,xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Get a treadmill!

Dh has just suggested this to me today so it's a possibility ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It rains alot here too and I got a treadmill because it is so much easier with young children too. I don't know if you have craigslist in Ireland but maybe there is a good used one you could get..


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet....:test:

Give me a few days won't ya!!:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie you could hire a treadmill for a month there are companies that do that, and see if you get the use out of it. Or garnet's idea is also great for getting a secondhand one from craigslist. 

Don't despair lady everyone falls of the wagon sometimes, I had loads of alcohol and greasy food Saturday night with my BFF, today I'm back at the gym and eating stirfry, that's normal to have good days and bad days, don't beat yourself up :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, listen to NS, Despie....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I ate lunch at the Chinese buffet; I hate all buffets bc I am convinced that it's one big virus, but DD loves the place.


----------



## NorthStar

I'm like that with buffets too, I'm convinced every other person in the place has been to the crapper, not washed their hands and then touched the food/cutlery so buffets are a no no for me. And I can't buy the pick your own gourmet rolls in the supermarket either for the same reason LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure I'll have a nice virus later, but DD loves the damn places, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> I'm like that with buffets too, I'm convinced every other person in the place has been to the crapper, not washed their hands and then touched the food/cutlery so buffets are a no no for me.

:sick::sick::sick:

No more buffets for me.....


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry, I did a project on safe catering and have never been the same since, bloody terrifying...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm like that with buffets too, I'm convinced every other person in the place has been to the crapper, not washed their hands and then touched the food/cutlery so buffets are a no no for me.
> 
> :sick::sick::sick:
> 
> No more buffets for me.....Click to expand...

Sweet Tomatoes is my only exception to the rule; the food is fresh and it goes fast.


----------



## Indigo77

I have never seen one....


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Tomatoes is a salad, soup, and baked goods buffet.

I love the place, but there aren't any around here.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm like that with buffets too, I'm convinced every other person in the place has been to the crapper, not washed their hands and then touched the food/cutlery so buffets are a no no for me. And I can't buy the pick your own gourmet rolls in the supermarket either for the same reason LOL

Me too and I won't let the kids buy the pic and mix sweeties ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks guys for your kind words ,just feel like a lazy fat ass today lol tomorrow's another day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lazy can be a very good thing!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Lazy can be a very good thing!

Really How???:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lazy can be a very good thing!
> 
> Really How???:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Your body needs lazy every now and then to relax itself; don't feel badly for giving your body what it needs.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lazy can be a very good thing!
> 
> Really How???:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your body needs lazy every now and then to relax itself; don't feel badly for giving your body what it needs.:flower:Click to expand...

Awww,I feel better now ,:thumbup::kiss::kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks guys for your kind words ,just feel like a lazy fat ass today lol tomorrow's another day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Exactly, you can get back on that horse.:thumbup:

But, if you're sickening for a cold you might need to rest up a little, so play it be ear.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well kids have started the breakfast club in school and as ,well I had a small temp rise today and are they crosshairs ff have put on my chart ,wot does that mean?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks guys for your kind words ,just feel like a lazy fat ass today lol tomorrow's another day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Exactly, you can get back on that horse.:thumbup:
> 
> But, if you're sickening for a cold you might need to rest up a little, so play it be ear.Click to expand...

Aww ,is that your doggie,he's so cute ,lovin your pic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

He looks like my old dog a bit, but he's not mine, I just thought he was the perfect watermelon avatar for me being Scottish LOL.

OK well FF won't draw crosshairs until you've had 3 or 4 consecutive days of higher temp so another day or two they will magically appear on the chart.

Your daughter is fighting nature there with the curly hair, by the time she gets to her thirities she won't have the energy to straighten it all bwah hah hah hah.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> He looks like my old dog a bit, but he's not mine, I just thought he was the perfect watermelon avatar for me being Scottish LOL.
> 
> OK well FF won't draw crosshairs until you've had 3 or 4 consecutive days of higher temp so another day or two they will magically appear on the chart.
> 
> Your daughter is fighting nature there with the curly hair, by the time she gets to her thirities she won't have the energy to straighten it all bwah hah hah hah.

It's a perfect avatar ,:hugs: o :hugs:Can u give me a recipe please for cupcakes?xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> He looks like my old dog a bit, but he's not mine, I just thought he was the perfect watermelon avatar for me being Scottish LOL.
> 
> OK well FF won't draw crosshairs until you've had 3 or 4 consecutive days of higher temp so another day or two they will magically appear on the chart.
> 
> Your daughter is fighting nature there with the curly hair, by the time she gets to her thirities she won't have the energy to straighten it all bwah hah hah hah.
> 
> It's a perfect avatar ,:hugs: I know I hate her straightening it but it's wot they all do now ,think she will relax once she has been a school a few weeks ,hope so :hugs:Can u give me a recipe please for cupcakes?xxxxClick to expand...

How can she straighten her curls? i just adore curls. Jude has curls and long hair and he's never getting his hair cut off ever :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Of course, this is the one I use when I make mine, which is off the bbc website https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/cupcakes_93722- it's not low fat though, I don't think that is possible in a cupcake, all I can say is that because it's rich one is enough.

You need a muffin tray, and if you want them to be pretty a piping bag, or you can hand ice them and just put loads of bling on the top of them.


----------



## NorthStar

I rarely straighten my curls now, it's a lot of effort to go to in a county where it's often raining.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Of course, this is the one I use when I make mine, which is off the bbc website https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/cupcakes_93722- it's not low fat though, I don't think that is possible in a cupcake, all I can say is that because it's rich one is enough.
> 
> You need a muffin tray, and if you want them to be pretty a piping bag, or you can hand ice them and just put loads of bling on the top of them.

Thank you so much really appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> I rarely straighten my curls now, it's a lot of effort to go to in a county where it's often raining.

:haha::haha::haha: yep mine isn't curly as such but is very wavey and it goes a bit like monica's in friends when there's rain or humidity? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie it's a good simple recipe, with cupcakes it's what you stick on the top of them that makes people excited about them, and it's good to do a couple of different kinds of "bling" it makes them look more appealing I think.

That's the best bit about cupcakes putting all the different decorations on the top of them :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

I know I love her curls and yes wen it starts raining ping it's curly again,:haha::haha:!right am trying to talk myself into dtd before dh goes to work ,he's ordering stuff of the Internet for work and then heading out ,I so can't be bothered today but ff hasn't confirmed o so it has to be done :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

get yourself off it will only take a minute or so :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie it's a good simple recipe, with cupcakes it's what you stick on the top of them that makes people excited about them, and it's good to do a couple of different kinds of "bling" it makes them look more appealing I think.
> 
> That's the best bit about cupcakes putting all the different decorations on the top of them :thumbup:

Thanks Hun,wotever I need to know u always have the answer:thumbup:Wot would I do without you :hugs::hugs:,the girls will love decorating them ,messy kitchen time :haha:Xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

chart is looking good another temp rise then you've cracked it for this month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Has anyone had watery cm straight after AF? I never get any form of cm straight after usually. It's just made me wonder whats going on? I will do an OPK in a few mins just to make sure :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> chart is looking good another temp rise then you've cracked it for this month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Has anyone had watery cm straight after AF? I never get any form of cm straight after usually. It's just made me wonder whats going on? I will do an OPK in a few mins just to make sure :wacko:

I was like that this month jodes ,seems I had only finished af then I was poas again for o ,rite see u both in like two mins :haha::blush::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Jodes, that would be unusual for me too, yeah better start POAS cos watery usually turns to EWCM after a little while, so maybe you're going to get a quick O this month.

I'm still waiting on my flipping egg, and I'm so sick of POAS.....hope I get a proper positive on the opk today - that BCP I took must be pretty strong stuff. I really want another cup of coffee but will have to wait til I POAS:dohh:

Despie, yeah make cupcakes with your girls, they will love that :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We can get 'slice and bake' cupcakes here, lol. It's just like it sounds; you slice a raw cupcake off a roll and drop it in a muffin tin to bake.

While I wouldn't serve them to company, they serve their purpose during 2a.m. PMS, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Everything about American life is just so convenient, they really do think of everything....


----------



## dachsundmom

Can you guys get slice and bake cookies or biscuits in a tube over there?


----------



## NorthStar

Nope, but I have fond memories of cut off your own cookie dough tubes and biscuits from my time in the US of A.

And frozen margarita mix in cans, mmmm.

American life has much to commend it.


----------



## dachsundmom

No frozen margarita or daquiri mix? That's a cardinal sin! Lol


----------



## NorthStar

I know! And because of the potentially explosive liquid nature of the mix no one will bring it back from America for me in their suitcase!!!

I was really hoping I might get a chance to work in the States this year but :nope: sadly the shopping opportunity/career challenge has not occurred.


----------



## Rashaa

NorthStar said:


> Everything about American life is just so convenient, they really do think of everything....

Northstar, I have to agree - as an American who lives out of the country, and who has lived most of my life in Europe and the Middle East - it's a very different mentality/way of life..but convenience is a good way to describe it.

Nice to come home to at times....but European lifestyle is equally appealing in its modesty......where a small coffee is less than 8oz not more than 8oz (for example). :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

That is very true Rashaa, the sheer boundless choice of just about everything in America can be a bit overwhelming, and the portion sizes, phew, everything really is bigger in America (memories of a hire car which was about the same size as my first apartment).

All this talk of the USA is making me want to book a holiday...


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, I'll meet you somewhere!

I take it the super size, Venti coffee isn't available in the UK? Maybe this is why Americans are getting pudgy, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

We have Starbucks now so yeah we can get those massive coffees, though I tend to go for the medium latte which is still huge, and get a third shot otherwise it's all just milk.

But frozen cocktails are not widely available and are often spoilt by the addition of fake lemon juice :growlmad:

If I get the chance to come over I will for sure meet you somewhere for homewares shopping and cocktail hour afterwards.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You know, I can get the drink mixes that are in foil pouches and then you freeze them later and add alcohol...I do ship to the UK, lol.


----------



## Mon_n_john

That's funny about the coffee sizes, so true. I think the sizes here are too big, at least for me. I have a Tassimo coffee machine at home (the kind that you use cartridges for) and I usually wind up ordering the European blends because the serving size is 6 oz. instead of 8 oz. The German coffee is one of my favorites!

Of course, I'll have to order decaf from now on. I already miss my morning brew lol.


----------



## Desperado167

BUt it's all worth it hun ,I think wen u can't have something u want it even more ,I wud love a vanilla latte atm ,yum :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Mon_n_john said:


> That's funny about the coffee sizes, so true. I think the sizes here are too big, at least for me. I have a Tassimo coffee machine at home (the kind that you use cartridges for) and I usually wind up ordering the European blends because the serving size is 6 oz. instead of 8 oz. The German coffee is one of my favorites!
> 
> Of course, I'll have to order decaf from now on. I already miss my morning brew lol.

Oh I love my tassimo - I keep it at work...
Mon, they have wicked tea blends and hot chocolate too .

When my kids come into the office, my son says he's coming for h/c time with mom lol....


----------



## Mon_n_john

Rashaa said:


> Mon_n_john said:
> 
> 
> That's funny about the coffee sizes, so true. I think the sizes here are too big, at least for me. I have a Tassimo coffee machine at home (the kind that you use cartridges for) and I usually wind up ordering the European blends because the serving size is 6 oz. instead of 8 oz. The German coffee is one of my favorites!
> 
> Of course, I'll have to order decaf from now on. I already miss my morning brew lol.
> 
> Oh I love my tassimo - I keep it at work...
> Mon, they have wicked tea blends and hot chocolate too .
> 
> When my kids come into the office, my son says he's coming for h/c time with mom lol....Click to expand...

I'm glad you said that, I totally forgot I havea bunch of tea cartridges!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a Keurig girl, lol. I think it's along the same lines as a Tassimo; turn it on, put a pod in it, and brew, lol.

See, I am the opposite, it will only brew a 12 oz cup, so I have to use two pods and brew twice.


----------



## Jodes2011

talking of holidays i'm booking my long awaited honeymoon to New York very soon! Going to Florida for my 40th. This will be the 4th time for me. I love the states and the carribean


----------



## dachsundmom

I love NYC and I wish DH would agree to move there; but he hates all things city, lol.

Florida is nice too; I miss it sometimes.


----------



## NorthStar

That sounds awesome Jodes, there's so much to see and do in New York. I really fancy a road trip down the east coast, I've been before but there are lots of places I want to revisit.


----------



## Indigo77

I have a De'Longhi Espressso maker and I just made a macchiato with Lavazza Oro Espresso...

I love NYC and where in FL will you go? I love Key West...


----------



## dachsundmom

Key West is wonderful! It doesn't feel like FL and it's so laid back.


----------



## Indigo77

I think that's why I love it...:haha: 
Plus, I like going to the Hemingway house and visiting with the polydactyl cats....


----------



## dachsundmom

I've always wanted to go for Hemingway's birthday, but haven't made it yet.

My only complaint is all of the Jimmy Buffet crap; I am not a fan at all.


----------



## Indigo77

Same here....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,:hugs:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:blush:


Desperado167 said:


> Garnet,:hugs:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Doing somewhat good. My daughter went to school today!! But I took my son to the park for our play group meeting. He decided to sit in a mud puddle then proceeds to hit a little boy and take his ball away. Aah not happy! Especially when the Mom came over and asked if I was the Mommy to the little boy in the red shirt. :blush: Felt like saying Nope don't know who he is but he looks just like me so no dice on that one! The bank was a nightmare with him running and acting like a maniac. He on restriction right now for his ill behavior. No AF yet ! Got scared though felt gushing and thought it was AF but it was the progestrone coming out. Hope the rest of day is better... Hope everyone's day is going good...


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha ,have been in that situation with my ds loads of times ,nope he's not mine lol,are u testing tomorrow?how much progesterone do u take ,I can't believe how u can hold out on the testing it would be killing me but I understand your reasons :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Garnet said:


> :blush:
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet,:hugs:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Got scared though felt gushing and thought it was AF but it was the progestrone coming out. Hope the rest of day is better... Hope everyone's day is going good...Click to expand...

That made me laugh. I kept going to the bathroom to check yesterday because I kept feeling so wet and it was freaking me out but like you, it was just the progesterone lol. It can be messy so pantyliners are a good idea. I need to stock up on pantyliners since I have to be on this stuff for at least 10 more weeks.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ha ha ,have been in that situation with my ds loads of times ,nope he's not mine lol,are u testing tomorrow?how much progesterone do u take ,I can't believe how u can hold out on the testing it would be killing me but I understand your reasons :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gonna check tomorrow! Hope I have some pregnancy tests!


----------



## Garnet

Mon_n_john said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet,:hugs:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Got scared though felt gushing and thought it was AF but it was the progestrone coming out. Hope the rest of day is better... Hope everyone's day is going good...Click to expand...
> 
> That made me laugh. I kept going to the bathroom to check yesterday because I kept feeling so wet and it was freaking me out but like you, it was just the progesterone lol. It can be messy so pantyliners are a good idea. I need to stock up on pantyliners since I have to be on this stuff for at least 10 more weeks.Click to expand...


Yes I will be on them for 10 weeks and got my refilled prescription this morning. I forgot the pantyliner this morning...:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha ,have been in that situation with my ds loads of times ,nope he's not mine lol,are u testing tomorrow?how much progesterone do u take ,I can't believe how u can hold out on the testing it would be killing me but I understand your reasons :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gonna check tomorrow! Hope I have some pregnancy tests!Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Garnet!


----------



## Indigo77

GL!


----------



## Desperado167

And garnet you go get those tests girl :haha:We are all rooting for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

A teenage girl is going to be the death of me! :nope:

DH is in the doghouse too!

He let my 14yo DD ride her bike to the park to hang out with a boy; this idiot is 17, but doesn't have a driver's license.

DH said he panicked and didn't want to call me at work. :growlmad:

He is lucky he isn't home tonight.

DD didn't lock her brand new bike up at the park and got it stolen. :growlmad:

Her reaction, "it's not my fault. I told your husband that." :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no! Nip it ASAP! No hanging out with boys before age 16!

And you all seem to want baby girls! :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

What was N thinking? I am surprised he said it was ok....he seems so protective...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no! Nip it ASAP! No hanging out with boys before age 16!
> 
> And you all seem to want baby girls! :wacko:

At the moment, I want my freedom in 4 years, lol.

Baby boys are fine and this is not going to happen; I will shut it down the minute I get home. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What was N thinking? I am surprised he said it was ok....he seems so protective...

He really did panic. He's on my list right now. :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I have a De'Longhi Espressso maker and I just made a macchiato with Lavazza Oro Espresso...
> 
> I love NYC and where in FL will you go? I love Key West...

Defo Key West and of course Orlando for the kiddies :hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Dmom, if it helps any I started dating at 14 and I was a perfect angel. Well, at least I was until I turned 16, then the hormones started raging. What kept me out of trouble was dating boys my own age. It's dating the older boys that I think is a really bad idea.

You poor thing, what a difficult time. I don't blame you for being scared one bit.


----------



## Mon_n_john

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a De'Longhi Espressso maker and I just made a macchiato with Lavazza Oro Espresso...
> 
> I love NYC and where in FL will you go? I love Key West...
> 
> Defo Key West and of course Orlando for the kiddies :hugs:Click to expand...

I live like 2 hours away from Key West. I love the Keys, they are my backyard. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

So the fact that I am picturing a full-lockdown boarding school right now is a bad thing? Lol


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> A teenage girl is going to be the death of me! :nope:
> 
> DH is in the doghouse too!
> 
> He let my 14yo DD ride her bike to the park to hang out with a boy; this idiot is 17, but doesn't have a driver's license.
> 
> DH said he panicked and didn't want to call me at work. :growlmad:
> 
> He is lucky he isn't home tonight.
> 
> DD didn't lock her brand new bike up at the park and got it stolen. :growlmad:
> 
> Her reaction, "it's not my fault. I told your husband that." :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs: My DD just turned 15 in June, we haven't had any boy problems yet just the odd time going out as a group with boys included but I know they're coming, its terrifying. I'm sure your DH and DD will know what's what very shortly..lol:thumbup: 

Indigo- you're right about everyone wanting baby girls,lol..the only real issue we've had with DS is he tends to get an attitude now and then and he can get a bit cocky. He'll be 14 in January so of course he knows everything but its only a matter of getting back in face or he thinks he's won.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, the boy is a band kid and an honor student, so I'll give DD that one.

I am just not prepared for this and I could throttle DH for letting her go!

This was very out of character for my husband...I've been eating the tops off of cupcakes tonight, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Make her wear a titanium chastity belt!


----------



## dachsundmom

I was thinking home schooling, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Just because he is in Band and on Honor Roll....doesn't mean he won't try anything...:growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Well, the boy is a band kid and an honor student, so I'll give DD that one.
> 
> I am just not prepared for this and I could throttle DH for letting her go!
> 
> This was very out of character for my husband...I've been eating the tops off of cupcakes tonight, lol.

Well she has taste then...gotta give her that!! Men:shrug: They just do things sometimes..we'll never know why:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> Just because he is in Band and on Honor Roll....doesn't mean he won't try anything...:growlmad:

My DS is on the honour roll and he's a horny little toad:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Just because he is in Band and on Honor Roll....doesn't mean he won't try anything...:growlmad:

I know! :growlmad:

This is all N's fault! I told him we would NOT be friends when he gets home tonight.:growlmad:

He's about to find dog shit on his pillow! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

crystal443 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Just because he is in Band and on Honor Roll....doesn't mean he won't try anything...:growlmad:
> 
> My DS is on the honour roll and he's a horny little toad:shrug:Click to expand...

Oh bloody hell! :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug:


----------



## crystal443

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Just because he is in Band and on Honor Roll....doesn't mean he won't try anything...:growlmad:
> 
> I know! :growlmad:
> 
> This is all N's fault! I told him we would NOT be friends when he gets home tonight.:growlmad:
> 
> He's about to find dog shit on his pillow! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Mon_n_john

This is just humble opinion but the forbidden fruit always looks tastier so banning boys all together may not work out the way you hope. Have you considered letting her go out in a group that includes boys her age that you approve of? You could always chaperone the group. I'm Hispanic and chaperones were the norm when I was a young girl.


----------



## dachsundmom

Mon, I have no problem with the group thing; it's been my rule and had she asked me I would have suggested she just have a group over for pizza or something like that; there was no school today.

It's alone with a 17 yo boy that's a no no, lol.

I will give this kid credit, he said he needed to ask his mom about hanging out with DD, so he at least respects his parents' opinions.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:hugs:Brooke ,I hope dh is still alive and u are ok this morning,I would have killed my hubby ,I really would have been so cross,I am dreading having to go thru all this myself But fixed it's all sorted and u are still all friends,:hugs:Northstar ,I hope u are finished poas and can enjoy the rest of your time with dh,:hugs:Garnet am keeping everything crossed for u today :hugs:jodes and indigo ,hope u are both well,lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. out at ten today for fun and shopping with my BFF :) :) have a lovely day everyone love u all xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Have fun shopping Despie, a bit of retail sounds pretty good, you need a good waterproof coat from the outdoors store! You could also try a fitness game for the kids playstation/Wii whatever console they have? But get yourself something fun as well LOL!

I've had a look at your chart, it looks like a "stepped rise" to me, so it is a rise, just a graduated one, Dmom will have a look at it of course, but no need to worry about it, keep taking the temps.

AFM I got a temp dip today so I'll be POAS later, OH is going back to work tomorrow, IDK if we're in this month or not.

Dmom, IDK what to say, you're such a good mum that DD should have the ability to make the right decisions, she's just flexing her muscles a bit there with DH so I'm guessing last night they both got the message.


----------



## Jodes2011

Mon_n_john said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I have a De'Longhi Espressso maker and I just made a macchiato with Lavazza Oro Espresso...
> 
> I love NYC and where in FL will you go? I love Key West...
> 
> Defo Key West and of course Orlando for the kiddies :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I live like 2 hours away from Key West. I love the Keys, they are my backyard. :thumbup:Click to expand...

we will have to call in for that macchiato :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,I hope u get to dtd before dh leaves ,am sorry it's so difficult for you Hun,it sucks but u could still catch that egg :kiss:Yes am def gonna get the coat today and have promised the kids a board game to play in the evening before bedtime instead of tv as Its getting more difficult to get them asleep and I like them to have ten hours sleep ,so hope the hot chocolate and boardgames work :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Mon, I have no problem with the group thing; it's been my rule and had she asked me I would have suggested she just have a group over for pizza or something like that; there was no school today.
> 
> It's alone with a 17 yo boy that's a no no, lol.
> 
> I will give this kid credit, he said he needed to ask his mom about hanging out with DD, so he at least respects his parents' opinions.

Awww Brooke big :hugs: my lovely that must be tough? But i still want a girl though haha! Like Northstar said your dd is testing the boundaries. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:hugs:Brooke ,I hope dh is still alive and u are ok this morning,I would have killed my hubby ,I really would have been so cross,I am dreading having to go thru all this myself But fixed it's all sorted and u are still all friends,:hugs:Northstar ,I hope u are finished poas and can enjoy the rest of your time with dh,:hugs:Garnet am keeping everything crossed for u today :hugs:jodes and indigo ,hope u are both well,lots of love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. AFM: opk is negative today but still no temp rise ,hubby has refused to dtd as he says he is sore down below ,sorry tmi but it's the truth so I think I am on the wotever wagon unless I go into Ann summers today and get something really raunchy :) and maybe change his mind :) out at ten today for fun and shopping with my BFF :) :) have a lovely day everyone love u all xxxxx

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: your dh sounds just like mine. Have fun shopping :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Have fun shopping Despie, a bit of retail sounds pretty good, you need a good waterproof coat from the outdoors store! You could also try a fitness game for the kids playstation/Wii whatever console they have? But get yourself something fun as well LOL!
> 
> I've had a look at your chart, it looks like a "stepped rise" to me, so it is a rise, just a graduated one, Dmom will have a look at it of course, but no need to worry about it, keep taking the temps.
> 
> AFM I got a temp dip today so I'll be POAS later, OH is going back to work tomorrow, IDK if we're in this month or not.
> 
> Dmom, IDK what to say, you're such a good mum that DD should have the ability to make the right decisions, she's just flexing her muscles a bit there with DH so I'm guessing last night they both got the message.

Northstar good luck hun :hugs:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks jodes,I see u have had a temp dip ,does that mean u might ovulate soon ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I hope not because i've not dtd since last month haha!!! I did an OPK this am and it was negative but will do another one this afternoon. Asked hubby last night for some lovin and he said 'it's not time yet is it? Don't we have another week?' and he also said i'm saving my spermy for you so you get a good batch :dohh: jesus he has no idea its like talking to a brick wall :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes are you doing soy this month?

I think the temp dip is likely a sign that now AF hormones are done and body will be gearing up to O, hopefully you'll have a few days breather before you need to get jiggy with it, I know on a school night it's not the best timing chick.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes are you doing soy this month?
> 
> I think the temp dip is likely a sign that now AF hormones are done and body will be gearing up to O, hopefully you'll have a few days breather before you need to get jiggy with it, I know on a school night it's not the best timing chick.

No i was thinking about taking it again but decided to go au natural because of having acupunture. My cm seems to be between sticky and watery so i've not marked it down for today yet? :shrug: Yeah i'm hoping for a few days breather but i want to start getting jiggy from tonight because i have the right environment for the spermys at the minute (well i think i do?) FF has given me from Mon-Thurs as my most fertile time but i'm not taking EPO this month so this could change?


----------



## NorthStar

That's true, be careful what FF is telling you is based as you suspected on your previous cycle where you took EPO and that delayed O....

Agree it's smart to leave the soy since you've introduced the acupuncture, one new thing at a time.

But wateryish CM for sure start getting jiggy with it :thumbup:

My OH has been awesome this month, despite all my BCP related troubles, he's been totally into the every 36 hours plan.


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I wouldn't worry at all about your temps at this point.:thumbup:

It looks like you are a slow riser, which probably explains why you're so much nicer than I am; you have good steady hormones! :hugs:

Jodie, I would fully expect that you would OV sooner this cycle sans the evil EPO, so I would say you are in your fertile period! :happydance:

Ladies, I fully trust my DD; I just didn't see this coming so fast. All it's done is made me realize how big the age gap would be between kids and I'm not sure if that's good or not.:shrug:

I think the only way to get DD through the teenage years, without making me a grandmother at 40 :growlmad:. is by being there for her and I wonder if a LO would take too much attention away from her?


----------



## NorthStar

Personally I think that having daily exposure to the mess and choas a baby creates would be an AWESOME contraceptive for DD, my OH and a few of my friends have siblings much younger than them and none of them went on to become teen or young parents, probably becuase they have a better understanding of the challenges a baby can bring.

They are all awesome with little kids too, plenty of practice I guess :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I have to, I can take her uni money and ship DD off to a Swiss boarding school run by very harsh nuns, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> That's true, be careful what FF is telling you is based as you suspected on your previous cycle where you took EPO and that delayed O....
> 
> Agree it's smart to leave the soy since you've introduced the acupuncture, one new thing at a time.
> 
> But wateryish CM for sure start getting jiggy with it :thumbup:
> 
> My OH has been awesome this month, despite all my BCP related troubles, he's been totally into the every 36 hours plan.

Awww bless him i really really hope you get your BFP hun :hugs:xx


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> If I have to, I can take her uni money and ship DD off to a Swiss boarding school run by very harsh nuns, lol.

Or Iceland, they have quite a few single sex boarding schools there and it's handier for you to visit, plus if she escapes the totalitarian regime there's nowhere to run to!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Oh so excited! My best friend called last night to inform me that she is pregnant and is due in May. I had told her that she was going to have another baby and is would be a girl. She kept saying no her life is settled and her boys 9 and 13 are grown up and there no way she is having another little one. Well I guess they were wrong when they woke up the next morning and found that the birth control they were using was on the floor. Oops!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If I have to, I can take her uni money and ship DD off to a Swiss boarding school run by very harsh nuns, lol.
> 
> Or Iceland, they have quite a few single sex boarding schools there and it's handier for you to visit, plus if she escapes the totalitarian regime there's nowhere to run to!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: brilliant


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Oh so excited! My best friend called last night to inform me that she is pregnant and is due in May. I had told her that she was going to have another baby and is would be a girl. She kept saying no her life is settled and her boys 9 and 13 are grown up and there no way she is having another little one. Well I guess they were wrong when they woke up the next morning and found that the birth control they were using was on the floor. Oops!!!

oops is right but fab news though! Are you ready to test yet? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

*See above under Announcements!


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> *See above under Announcements!

Congratulations thats a heck of a line. I wish you all the best in your pregnancy :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:wishing u all the best my lovely in your pregnancy ,am really made up for you,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's true, be careful what FF is telling you is based as you suspected on your previous cycle where you took EPO and that delayed O....
> 
> Agree it's smart to leave the soy since you've introduced the acupuncture, one new thing at a time.
> 
> But wateryish CM for sure start getting jiggy with it :thumbup:
> 
> My OH has been awesome this month, despite all my BCP related troubles, he's been totally into the every 36 hours plan.

All the best my lovely,hope you are next for a bfp,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I wouldn't worry at all about your temps at this point.:thumbup:
> 
> It looks like you are a slow riser, which probably explains why you're so much nicer than I am; you have good steady hormones! :hugs:
> 
> Jodie, I would fully expect that you would OV sooner this cycle sans the evil EPO, so I would say you are in your fertile period! :happydance:
> 
> Ladies, I fully trust my DD; I just didn't see this coming so fast. All it's done is made me realize how big the age gap would be between kids and I'm not sure if that's good or not.:shrug:
> 
> I think the only way to get DD through the teenage years, without making me a grandmother at 40 :growlmad:. is by being there for her and I wonder if a LO would take too much attention away from her?

. Awk Brooke that's so sweet of you to say that :hugs:Can I stop dtd now?:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! Congratulations! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet...
How long have you been TTC? 
Were you not just looking into IVF with donor eggs?
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

yay Garnet! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I would give it one more time if you can....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I would give it one more time if you can....

Dh is gonna love you for that ,I tell him u know everything and wot u say goes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, I would give it one more time if you can....
> 
> Dh is gonna love you for that ,I tell him u know everything and wot u say goes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not even close to the truth, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, I would give it one more time if you can....
> 
> Dh is gonna love you for that ,I tell him u know everything and wot u say goes :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not even close to the truth, lol.Click to expand...

Tis the truth my lovely,you just don't see it ,:kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Wow congratulations Garnet (hope it's ok to post on here, I don't go to the other threads really) fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Well home from my day out:Atm i am too scared to mention the S word :haha:maybe leave it till tonite ,bloody raining again and I didn't get my coat or underwear as my friend was called away early as her kid had pooed his pants in school :wacko:Now to decide wot to have for dinner :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Wow congratulations Garnet (hope it's ok to post on here, I don't go to the other threads really) fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Course it's ok Hun,:hugs::hugs:Bloody brilliant news ,where are u garnet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, DD's bike has been located! :happydance:

A park ranger took it to the office thinking it had been abondoned; I will give the kid a break on this one since DH already gave her the speech.


----------



## NorthStar

At least she had a night to think about the whole actions/consequences, so good result.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, DD's bike has been located! :happydance:
> 
> A park ranger took it to the office thinking it had been abondoned; I will give the kid a break on this one since DH already gave her the speech.

Brilliant news Brooke ,it's great there are still some honest people ,dd left her bike in the park and it was handed in,I couldn't believe it ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think DH is rethinking his whole view on DD and boys bc he just asked me if we can teach our lab to kill on command, lol. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think DH is rethinking his whole view on DD and boys bc he just asked me if we can teach our lab to kill on command, lol. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well home from my day out and dh is doing his books,he's self employed and has to fill in forms for the taxman wen he is doing this he is unbearable to live with :nope:He is so stressed and makes me stressed too and he shouts at the kids for breathing and then I shout at him :growlmad:Atm i am too scared to mention the S word :haha:maybe leave it till tonite ,bloody raining again and I didn't get my coat or underwear as my friend was called away early as her kid had pooed his pants in school :wacko:Now to decide wot to have for dinner :dohh::hugs:

My dh is self-employed too and he needs to go see his accountant. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I let the account fill out everything...I am self-employed as well.

I just sign where he tells me to, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey i've just had the most gorgeous cornish pastie for dinner yum yum!! xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Are those the little meat pie things?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I think DH is rethinking his whole view on DD and boys bc he just asked me if we can teach our lab to kill on command, lol. :haha:

 :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Are those the little meat pie things?

yeah :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw jodes sweet pic and yum for dinner ,am making cottage pie from my leftover potatoes from last night and home made round chips ,kids love them :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Aw jodes sweet pic and yum for dinner ,am making cottage pie from my leftover potatoes from last night and home made round chips ,kids love them :hugs::hugs:

thanks my son(s) adores his mummy :haha: yum yum cottage pie i might do that tomorrow night. I need to make something hearty for my dh because i need him on top form. My OPK's are getting darker so i reckon it will be weekend when i'll get a positive :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Cottage pie?


----------



## NorthStar

Mince (ground beef) in gravy with a creamy mashed potato topping, baked in the oven so it's hot like a pie and the mashed potato gets a bit crispy on top.

Not my cup of tea but I make it for OH, he likes that homestyle kind of cooking.


----------



## Indigo77

When the weather gets nasty, I want comfort food, too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I think we call that Shepard's Pie!

Never had one, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

:sick:Shepherd's Pie also exists in Britain, same thing but it is made out of minced lamb or mutton


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> :sick:Shepherd's Pie also exists in Britain, same thing but it is made out of minced lamb or mutton

I need an "I just hurled on the floor" emoticon! :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep, doesn't appeal to me much, fortunately my OH doesn't like lamb either, my ex used to cook it all the time and it stank up the house, yeuck.


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel that way about salmon and bananas, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

There's a few things I feel that way about LOL, but since I do all the cooking in this relationship I just don't cook stuff I hate.


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet...
> How long have you been TTC?
> Were you not just looking into IVF with donor eggs?
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I've been trying for 2 years with 2 losses. Almost 1 year with no action in Jul 09 then lost baby at 8.2 weeks. Lost another just in May. We were in neogotions for IVF and donor eggs. Husband not quite on board but hopefully this will be a sticky one...


----------



## dachsundmom

Fx'd Garnet!


----------



## Indigo77

FXed Garnet! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations Garnet (hope it's ok to post on here, I don't go to the other threads really) fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Course it's ok Hun,:hugs::hugs:Bloody brilliant news ,where are u garnet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Son's first day at preschool. Can't play around in the morning much anymore.


----------



## Desperado167

Yea I use mince steak,def not lamb yuk,:nope:It's lovely on a cold nite ,we had home made vegetable soup for starter,then I did my five mile walk :sleep:Home again to baths lunches and uniforms for tomorrows school,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations Garnet (hope it's ok to post on here, I don't go to the other threads really) fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Course it's ok Hun,:hugs::hugs:Bloody brilliant news ,where are u garnet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Son's first day at preschool. Can't play around in the morning much anymore.Click to expand...

Hi Hun,how are u feeling?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Wow congratulations Garnet (hope it's ok to post on here, I don't go to the other threads really) fab news :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Course it's ok Hun,:hugs::hugs:Bloody brilliant news ,where are u garnet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Son's first day at preschool. Can't play around in the morning much anymore.Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun,how are u feeling?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm confused as to who you are asking but I'll answer if you are asking me: I feel wonderful, I tell that progestone is a God send! With my two other pregnancies, I always felt drag down and soo tired. I had to take a nap in the afternoon for about an 1hr then go to bed at 9:00 pm. I use to have lots of anxiety with my pregnancies but this progestrone is giving me so much energy, I actually can stay up to 11:00 pm. I've actually started going to events and before I just stayed holed up for fear of something. I hope this helps with the sticky part... :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you on the progesterone cream or something more hardcore?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet,I will include u in my prayers for a sticky bean ,:hugs:Wot progesterone are u taking and how much.?did u or dh take anything different this month and how often did u dtd ?as much info as possible is so helpful for all of us ttc ,thanks in advance ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Well done, T....Give her the 3rd degree...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I know she used soy on CD5-9 and PreSeed and softcups...:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't bring up the evil! Lol


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Well done, T....Give her the 3rd degree...:haha:

Was gonna ask if she did the lutw and wot position but thought I was pushing it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I think she just shoved vodka-soaked watermelon seeds up her vajayjay....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I think she also shoved vodka-soaked watermelon seeds up her vajayjay....:haha:

I'll try it! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done, T....Give her the 3rd degree...:haha:
> 
> Was gonna ask if she did the lutw and wot position but thought I was pushing it :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think she also shoved vodka-soaked watermelon seeds up her vajayjay....:haha:
> 
> I'll try it! :haha:Click to expand...

No....You have to shove the ENTIRE watermelon up there! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I think she also shoved vodka-soaked watermelon seeds up her vajayjay....:haha:
> 
> I'll try it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No....You have to shove the ENTIRE watermelon up there! :winkwink:Click to expand...

Reverse labor? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl: Exactly....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I just wanted to let everyone know that Eva is doing well; I finally got permission to update, lol.

She heard her Lo's heartbeat over the weekend, unfortunately this was during a visit to the ER to have her appendix removed. :cry:

Eva came home from the hospital yesterday and is in really good spirits; it might be the painkillers she's taking...but I am ok with that! :haha:

She wanted me to let you all know that she doesn't know when she is coming back to BnB, but she will when she feels up to it. I really hope it's soon.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I just wanted to let everyone know that Eva is doing well; I finally got permission to update, lol.
> 
> She heard her Lo's heartbeat over the weekend, unfortunately this was during a visit to the ER to have her appendix removed. :cry:
> 
> Eva came home from the hospital yesterday and is in really good spirits; it might be the painkillers she's taking...but I am ok with that! :haha:
> 
> She wanted me to let you all know that she doesn't know when she is coming back to BnB, but she will when she feels up to it. I really hope it's soon.:hugs:

Omg poor eva but so glad that she is ok and her l.o is ok :hugs::hugs:Eva we love and miss you ,please get better soon and come back and see us ,look after yourself lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Hi garnet,I will include u in my prayers for a sticky bean ,:hugs:Wot progesterone are u taking and how much.?did u or dh take anything different this month and how often did u dtd ?as much info as possible is so helpful for all of us ttc ,thanks in advance ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well Despie, 
When I went to that Stupid Dr and had to argue about the Progestone he finally gave it to me. He gave me Endometrin 100mg and 1x day inserted in the V starting Day 21 until AF starts or you keep taking it for 10-12 weeks pregnant. I do it at night so I don't have so many side affects. I also took 68mg of Soy Isoflavins Days 5-9 because my body doesn't seem to respond to Clomid. I still have a packet of Clomid but it hasn't done me any good. I was on 3 cycles of Clomid back in 09 but didn't get pregnant until a month after those 3 cycles. I also used a OPK from the Dollar tree store because my AF was wacky after MC in May. I put preseed in the Instead cup like someone suggested in a thread and we BD 3 days before OV and OV day. Hope that is enough information... Let me know!!


----------



## Desperado167

So u only bd twice? that's amazing,were you or dh on any supplements?thanks for all the info ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Was this your first soy cycle?


----------



## Mon_n_john

Poor Eva, thank God she is OK and so is her LO. Sending healing thoughts her way.


----------



## NorthStar

Poor Eva she must have got quite a fright, thanks for the update Dmom I'm glad that Eva is on the mend.


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Nite everyone ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Go get your man!


----------



## Indigo77

Sweet dreams....


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> So u only bd twice? that's amazing,were you or dh on any supplements?thanks for all the info ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry meant every night 3 nights before ovulation. I'm on Omega 3's, Q10, (help with eggs), Vitamin D (Helps with my Depression), Prenatal vitamin. My husband takes a multivit. and occasional Vit. C. He doesn't take this whole procreating seriously. He says he is just the sperm donor...


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Was this your first soy cycle?

No back in Feb when I got pregnant, I used Soy and I got pregnant. I didn't know the dosage though that I should take so I only used one pill per day which is only 34 mg.


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I just wanted to let everyone know that Eva is doing well; I finally got permission to update, lol.
> 
> She heard her Lo's heartbeat over the weekend, unfortunately this was during a visit to the ER to have her appendix removed. :cry:
> 
> Eva came home from the hospital yesterday and is in really good spirits; it might be the painkillers she's taking...but I am ok with that! :haha:
> 
> She wanted me to let you all know that she doesn't know when she is coming back to BnB, but she will when she feels up to it. I really hope it's soon.:hugs:

Who is Eva??? Hope she feels better...


----------



## Indigo77

Did you take it on CD5-9 both times?


----------



## Indigo77

Eva is Cebethel.


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Did you take it on CD5-9 both times?

No I think in February, I took it day 3-7 because someone said you could get a whole bunch of eggs. 5-9, I think was for one good egg. This time I followed my clomid cycle of day 5-9.


----------



## Indigo77

Did the soy change your OD?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,:) sorry for the me post but I got another positive opk this morning :dohh:And my temp took a bit of a dip ,help please ,,did my body try to o and didn't succeed and is maybe trying Again?wtf is going on ,this happened last month as well ,wot should I do,dh has gone to work and won't be back till late tonite and we didn't get to dtd last nite as he was fast asleep:sleep:any advice please wot is happening to my body?am so worried I am heading for the menopause ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

OK well one temperature dip doesn't really indicate anything chick, we really need to see what happens tomorrow, it could be just a one off, and I think your coverline would get drawn around 36.2 so today's temp would still be above the coverline. 

The second lot of positive opk, I'm not sure about, as I stop testing once I get the temp rise, so let's just keep a close eye on it and see what Dmom thinks as well, it's something to keep an eye on maybe.

I think it's too early to say you're heading for menopause, what we have are 2 cycles which are post miscarriage :hugs: and things are likely still settling down, so please don't stress too much about it, with the charting we can get a better idea at least than just the tests.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> OK well one temperature dip doesn't really indicate anything chick, we really need to see what happens tomorrow, it could be just a one off, and I think your coverline would get drawn around 36.2 so today's temp would still be above the coverline.
> 
> The second lot of positive opk, I'm not sure about, as I stop testing once I get the temp rise, so let's just keep a close eye on it and see what Dmom thinks as well, it's something to keep an eye on maybe.
> 
> I think it's too early to say you're heading for menopause, what we have are 2 cycles which are post miscarriage :hugs: and things are likely still settling down, so please don't stress too much about it, with the charting we can get a better idea at least than just the tests.:hugs:

Thank you Hun :cry::cry::hugs::,love always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

good morning ladies :hugs: Tracey please don't worry your not heading for the menopause yet hun. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Get well soon Eva xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and i love cottage pie but hate shepherds pie i cannot stand lamb yuk!!! x


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...have you been getting positive OPKs for 5 days now and is this the first time you've used this brand of tests?

The thing about charting, is that one temp alone can't be taken to mean anything; we're looking for a pattern to emerge.

Can you get the CB digi OPKs where you live? I normally don't recommend them, but it might be worth it to buy one box and see if you get a smiley. I'm not sure about those tests you are using right now.

Before your loss, at what stage in your cycle would you get your peak on the CBFM?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...have you been getting positive OPKs for 5 days now and is this the first time you've used this brand of tests?
> 
> The thing about charting, is that one temp alone can't be taken to mean anything; we're looking for a pattern to emerge.
> 
> Can you get the CB digi OPKs where you live? I normally don't recommend them, but it might be worth it to buy one box and see if you get a smiley. I'm not sure about those tests you are using right now.
> 
> Before your loss, at what stage in your cycle would you get your peak on the CBFM?:hugs:

Brooke why don't you recommend the digi's? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't dislike the digis, I just think the ICs work just as well, once you know how to read them.:thumbup:

I just hate how expensive they are...it wouldn't bother me as much if one could reuse the testing device and refill strips were available.:growlmad:

And tbh, I like to see the progression, which really doesn't work well on a digi. It's that pee stick obsession I have, lol.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I prefer the ICs as well, I've been POAS for days now due to the BCP last month, so if I was using digis it would have cost me about £50 by now...

ITA with Dmom in that with the IC's you get the progression too, I like to know if I'm "almost" ovulating LOL whereas with the digi you either are or aren't.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I don't dislike the digis, I just think the ICs work just as well, once you know how to read them.:thumbup:
> 
> I just hate how expensive they are...it wouldn't bother me as much if one could reuse the testing device and refill strips were available.:growlmad:
> 
> And tbh, I like to see the progression, which really doesn't work well on a digi. It's that pee stick obsession I have, lol.:hugs:

I absolutely agree with you 100% the price is expensive i've just bought some for £13.00 for 7 and it would be a good idea just to be able to buy the sticks :thumbup: i have some IC's and will continue to use them until i see a dark line and then the digi's will be used too. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sounds like a plan. Some of these drug companies just take the mickey with the prices they charge for this gear.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Sounds like a plan. Some of these drug companies just take the mickey with the prices they charge for this gear.

your not wrong there :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Those digi tests run about $30 here; there's no way I could use them every cycle.


----------



## NorthStar

With the BCP in my system I've now been testing for 12 days.... I might as well be peeing on £20 notes if I was using digis.


----------



## Garnet

Hope I can still post in here ladies! If not let me know. Well guess what: I called that clinic to just to refill my progestrone and the cranky old doctor (that said there is nothing we can do for you, Good luck and good bye) wants me to come in for a 7 week scan. He was totally surprised that I was pregnant again. He also increased my progestrone to 200 mg once a day. He better not be cranky to me when I get there. Dumb cluck women over 40 have babies...


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet...Good! You just taught an old doc a thing or two...well done! :thumbup:

You had better keep posting here...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hope I can still post in here ladies! If not let me know. Well guess what: I called that clinic to just to refill my progestrone and the cranky old doctor (that said there is nothing we can do for you, Good luck and good bye) wants me to come in for a 7 week scan. He was totally surprised that I was pregnant again. He also increased my progestrone to 200 mg once a day. He better not be cranky to me when I get there. Dumb cluck women over 40 have babies...

That's wonderful news Hun,:hugs:well done ,and please keep posting we love your updates ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

D...Your FSH level does not indicate menopause at all...:hug:

Please don't panic...Your body still needs time to settle...


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> D...Your FSH level does not indicate menopause at all...:hug:
> 
> Please don't panic...Your body still needs time to settle...

I totally agree about your body needing to settle. I was out a wack the last three months.


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Did the soy change your OD?

I don't believe soy change my OD. My AF were wacky anyway after MC in May. I did ovulate earlier the last two AF.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,how's everyone doing :kiss:Just wrote a big post and my iPad turned off :dohh:Hope u are all well and I just want you all
To know that I think of each and everyone of you every day and hope u get your sticky bean soon ,I really have been so stressed the last few days and I apologise for ranting about myself,today's another day and I am gonna be positive and happy :happydance:Wooly Eva ns melly jodes Brooke Andrea garnet indigo.love u guys and thanks so much for the support:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

We all need a ranty pants session now and then my lovely, so I'm glad that you are feeling better.

We are forecast 5 days or rain now, how's the weather in Belfast today?
My OH went back to work yesterday and I'm going to have some time to myself saturday so I'm planning on painting my livingroom, what are you and the kids up to this weekend?


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning ladies i love you too Tracey, Brooke, Northstar and Indigo what would i do without you all?? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS, what color are you painting the living room?

It's been raining and cold here all week; well, cold for us....65 degrees.:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Well I've ran amok buying paint so I have a choice of colours, they are all pale creamy colours though. I have a sage and mushroom accessory theme happening so I did try a paint tester of what I thought would come up sage as a feature wall, but on the wall it was a bit bluer, little bit duckegg, too blue anyway so I will post the colours I have if you like?


----------



## Jodes2011

that sounds lovely NS


----------



## dachsundmom

Please post....

I have regretted every feature wall I have ever done; I think the inconsistency bothers my logical little brain, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

well i decided to go buy myself a new coat and boots for winter on my secret credit card :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Me too, I like them in concept but not so much in practice lol

What I've notice on a lot of the decorating websites is that they are doing two walls a few shades darker of the same colour and two the lighter colour, so it's only a tonal difference. So click on "antique cream" to the side.
URL="https://www.crownpaint.co.uk/scheme/395946/smoky-mist.htm"]https://www.crownpaint.co.uk/scheme/395946/smoky-mist.htm[/URL]


----------



## NorthStar

Nice one Jodes, I did that 2 weeks ago when autumn really started closing in up here. 

Got a nce pair in M&S and a quilted down coat :thumbup: toasty.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Me too, I like them in concept but not so much in practice lol
> 
> What I've notice on a lot of the decorating websites is that they are doing two walls a few shades darker of the same colour and two the lighter colour, so it's only a tonal difference. So click on "antique cream" to the side.
> URL="https://www.crownpaint.co.uk/scheme/395946/smoky-mist.htm"]https://www.crownpaint.co.uk/scheme/395946/smoky-mist.htm[/URL]

hey chick it won't let us click on the link


----------



## Jodes2011

thats a gorgeous colour NS i love it :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, is your silver bathroom off of the living room?


----------



## Jax41

Don't you find that there's just too much choice now with paint colours? Confuses the hell outta me!!!:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Both bathroom and living room are off the hallway.

The living room will be "Antique Cream" and "Snowfall" half and half, but for some reason the colour chart is only displaying the silver scheme unless you click to the side.

Jax not only is the choice massive but the shitty fluro lighting in all the DIY places means what you buy inside looks completely different when you get it outside into proper light!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Both bathroom and living room are off the hallway.
> 
> The living room will be "Antique Cream" and "Snowfall" half and half, but for some reason the colour chart is only displaying the silver scheme unless you click to the side.
> 
> Jax not only is the choice massive but the shitty fluro lighting in all the DIY places means what you buy inside looks completely different when you get it outside into proper light!

Ohh yes, I've had that problem too!

But how many more choices of cream can they come up with??? What happend to good old Magnolia!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't your stores give you the little paint sample cans that you can use on your wall to see how it looks in your light at home?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Don't your stores give you the little paint sample cans that you can use on your wall to see how it looks in your light at home?

Yea, just gets a bit costly when you have to buy half a dozen to get your right shade of cream - wot a cheapskate I am :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

They are £1.37 each for the little pots which is what $2.20, but in my case it was well spent as it really wasn't what it looked like on the tin - it was a lovely colour but I'm not about to remodel my living room as my stuff is less than a year old.

I'm going to paint the ceiling and cornices as well and patch up where the previous owners hung loads of (boring generic) "artwork", I want it to look perfect.


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon ladies,jodes :hugs::hugs:Ns ,sorry dh has left :hugs:And great u are decorating ,u are an amazing lady ,Brooke and jax HELLO,jax great to have u here :hugs:just back from the docs ,I just went down and asked to see a doc as I couldn't wait any longer and I have a bladder infection,:dohh:Thus the spotting yesterday and back and tum pain,I am an idiot ,no spotting since last nite ,no more worrying :kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie I'm so glad you got it sorted out, that is great news, I take it they have given you some antibiotics or some other treatement? It's so good that you got it sorted out now, rather than having to wait in pain all weekend :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad to hear it Tracey! :hugs:

FYI, no matter what you read 'out there,' a bladder infection/antibiotics will not affect your OPKs or HPTs; neither one of them pick up white blood cells.

I am so happy that it's all sorted! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie I'm so glad you got it sorted out, that is great news, I take it they have given you some antibiotics or some other treatement? It's so good that you got it sorted out now, rather than having to wait in pain all weekend :hugs:

I know I couldn't sleep with the worry last nite and could t bear to wait till Monday so I went down and explained this to the receptionist ,xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Glad to hear it Tracey! :hugs:
> 
> FYI, no matter what you read 'out there,' a bladder infection/antibiotics will not affect your OPKs or HPTs; neither one of them pick up white blood cells.
> 
> I am so happy that it's all sorted! :happydance:

Thanks Brooke ,u guys are the best ,you really are amazing :hugs::hugs:I got myself digi opks and am just gonna continue to chart and use my cbfm,cd15 today and I usually ovulate day 19 but am taking the b6 and it usually means o is late so I will just wait it out ,and u ladies can help me with my temps ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Awww hun i hadn't realised you were having problems :hugs::hugs::hugs: glad you found out was it is. I get bladder infections all the time especially during pregnancy and after mc's so don't worry. Everything will work out fine sweetheart. It's just a pain in the arse. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

So today is the day you piss on the floor at Superdrug?! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So today is the day you piss on the floor at Superdrug?! :haha:

I did go in today to buy the digs and tried to explain to the male shop assistant and he said "don't look at me love ,I only pack the stuff on the shelves "pmsl ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Awww hun i hadn't realised you were having problems :hugs::hugs::hugs: glad you found out was it is. I get bladder infections all the time especially during pregnancy and after mc's so don't worry. Everything will work out fine sweetheart. It's just a pain in the arse. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx

Jodes I started staining yesterday and had cramps and thought af had arrived:dohh: ,that with my low blood results (which the doc has now told me are normal during af) sent me into a frenzy and I thought the menopause had arrived ,:blush::blush:


----------



## Jax41

Desp, I'm here :thumbup: Glad you got it all sorted, cranberry juice is fab for bladder/kidney infectiony kinda stuff. Look on the bright side, at least you're in the TWW and won't have to :sex:!!!!!xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desp, I'm here :thumbup: Glad you got it all sorted, cranberry juice is fab for bladder/kidney infectiony kinda stuff. Look on the bright side, at least you're in the TWW and won't have to :sex:!!!!!xXx

Jax ,:hugs::hugs:Forgot about the cranberry juice :thumbup:Don't think the cups helped either :blush:God I will never learn :dohh:Anyways hows you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I take cranberry pills everyday and have never had a UTI since.

I assume then that the bleeding you had yesterday was not vaginal bleeding?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I take cranberry pills everyday and have never had a UTI since.
> 
> I assume then that the bleeding you had yesterday was not vaginal bleeding?

Yep :blush:Sorry brooke ,I am silly ,I will not worry u again :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please don't apologize and I fully expect for you to voice any concerns that you have...it's what friends do for each other! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Please don't apologize and I fully expect for you to voice any concerns that you have...it's what friends do for each other! :hugs:

Love you Hun,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Please don't apologize and I fully expect for you to voice any concerns that you have...it's what friends do for each other! :hugs:
> 
> Love you Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey if you can afford it try some acupunture it might help your situation with your recent mc's and blood flow. It's gives you lots of EWCM too! Just a thought! xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey if you can afford it try some acupunture it might help your situation with your recent mc's and blood flow. It's gives you lots of EWCM too! Just a thought! xxxx

Thanks jodes ,I had thought about it but I really don't know if I could bear all the needles ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have heard that you really don't feel the needles.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I have heard that you really don't feel the needles.

it's not like having your bloods done they are very fine and you can barely feel them. Once they are in they tweak them and even then they don't hurt. However the one on the hand can hurt a little but it's just for a split second. Once they tweak them then they leave you for 10/20mins for relaxation and i was almost asleep if it wasn't for my itchy nose :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I have heard that you really don't feel the needles.
> 
> it's not like having your bloods done they are very fine and you can barely feel them. Once they are in they tweak them and even then they don't hurt. However the one on the hand can hurt a little but it's just for a split second. Once they tweak them then they leave you for 10/20mins for relaxation and i was almost asleep if it wasn't for my itchy nose :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds lovely and relaxing ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

A bladder infection! :dohh: Well, I am glad that's sorted out. 

NS..Are you taking before and after pics? You can always post and delete...:winkwink: I love sage...It's so calming and serene....Our great room is sage, but I would love to get a few different tones in that room...

Jax...I called your hubby last night and he is being escorted to the SA lab in handcuffs as we speak...

Jodes...I am planning to go to an acupuncturist for my next cycle. :thumbup:

Brooke...Where were you last night? We had dinner with the inlaws and by the time I came home, only Shelley and a creepy troll were around...


----------



## Jodes2011

nice one indigo you won't regret it :hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Today is our anniversary. We met on 9/9/90 and were married on 9/9/99. My hubby opened his gift after he got home from work last night. It was a package of Depends.

Tomorrow we are going away for a week. I will have him all to myself, except for the first 2 nights because my sister and her husband are joining us. I can't wait!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, I was on earlier, but no one showed up, so I started researching at-home insemination, lol. 

My findings are on your thread.


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Today is our anniversary. We met on 9/9/90 and were married on 9/9/99. My hubby opened his gift after he got home from work last night. It was a package of Depends.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going away for a week. I will have him all to myself, except for the first 2 nights because my sister and her husband are joining us. I can't wait!

Awww happy anniversary hun i really hope you have some fun together :winkwink: :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Today is our anniversary. We met on 9/9/90 and were married on 9/9/99. My hubby opened his gift after he got home from work last night. It was a package of Depends.
> 
> Tomorrow we are going away for a week. I will have him all to myself, except for the first 2 nights because my sister and her husband are joining us. I can't wait!

Did he love his Depends? 

Happy anniversary!!!!!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

PMSL that's a classic anniverary present!

Yes I'm taking before and after pics, I think I posted them already?

It's almost beer o'clock here in Scotland :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

He laughed his head off, but promised to get me back...:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> PMSL that's a classic anniverary present!
> 
> Yes I'm taking before and after pics, I think I posted them already?
> 
> It's almost beer o'clock here in Scotland :happydance:

Where? I missed them...:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> He laughed his head off, but promised to get me back...:wacko:

So far I have gotten...The Scooter Store and AARP.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo,Happy Anniversary ,:wedding::wedding::wedding::wedding::wine::wine::wine::hug:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> He laughed his head off, but promised to get me back...:wacko:
> 
> So far I have gotten...The Scooter Store and AARP.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

We should get some Erectile Dysfunction literature in the mail soon....:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,I hope u have a lovely trip,:hugs:Hope the troll u are referring to wasn't me :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We're waiting on tampon samples, lol


----------



## Desperado167

garnet,:hugs:how are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo ,I hope u have a lovely trip,:hugs:Hope the troll u are referring to wasn't me :haha::hugs:

The strange thing was that they posted your name! I am not kidding!


----------



## dachsundmom

Who was this person...you must PM us all! Lol


----------



## Indigo77

I reported it and the troll has magically disappeared.
I did a search for their username (poasd) and did not find any posts from last night.
It was creepy.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> garnet,:hugs:how are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Gosh I was having a wonderful morning but it took about 30 min to get blood drawn then another 50 mins. to get my new progestone scripts. It would of been fine but I had crazy boy with me today, lets say he is not a patient little person...He was jumping up and down the hallway and harrassing people. He is only 3 and cute as a button so people just thinks he cute while Mommy is annoyed. I feel good though! Threw that spray can away from Hubby so I'm not bothered by the scent...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I reported it and the troll has magically disappeared.
> I did a search for their username (poasd) and did not find any posts from last night.
> It was creepy.

:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax...I called your hubby last night and he is being escorted to the SA lab in handcuffs as we speak...

Hmm, I wondered why he wasn't home yet :haha: Seriously though, I'm finding it hard to find the words to ask, apart from the fact that it brings the whole 'baby' conversation up again (which never really goes down well), I don't want BD to become a chore AND I think he will feel incredibly insulted as he already has 3, I think I would if it was me.....

Happy Anniversary!!!!! :wedding: Hope you have a really lovely time away with your man and come back all luvved up even more than you are now!! :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I reported it and the troll has magically disappeared.
> I did a search for their username (poasd) and did not find any posts from last night.
> It was creepy.
> 
> :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Blimey, I always miss out on the juicy stuff :growlmad:!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo ,I hope u have a lovely trip,:hugs:Hope the troll u are referring to wasn't me :haha::hugs:
> 
> The strange thing was that they posted your name! I am not kidding!Click to expand...

:wacko: whats happened?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo ,I hope u have a lovely trip,:hugs:Hope the troll u are referring to wasn't me :haha::hugs:
> 
> The strange thing was that they posted your name! I am not kidding!Click to expand...
> 
> :wacko: whats happened?Click to expand...

Wtf :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

It's ok....the troll is gone now....it posted a link to a website selling nipple covers....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know who that poster is...

I only caught one from her, but it didn't make sense.


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It's ok....the troll is gone now....it posted a link to a website selling nipple covers....:wacko:

...no doubt with tassles on them.....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> It's ok....the troll is gone now....it posted a link to a website selling nipple covers....:wacko:

How did they post my name ,?!?


----------



## Desperado167

Who was ?!?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Wos it tasty traceys nipple covers ?!?:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry i'm completely lost? :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> It's ok....the troll is gone now....it posted a link to a website selling nipple covers....:wacko:
> 
> How did they post my name ,?!?Click to expand...

Like this.......

Desperado167


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wos it tasty traceys nipple covers ?!?:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Apparently some troll came on and posted a link to a website selling nipple tassels and mentioned Despie LOL, why, we don't know. All us UK girls missed it due to the time difference Jodes.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Apparently some troll came on and posted a link to a website selling nipple tassels and mentioned Despie LOL, why, we don't know. All us UK girls missed it due to the time difference Jodes.

Where are you troll ,?come out ,come out ,wherever u are ??:grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Apparently some troll came on and posted a link to a website selling nipple tassels and mentioned Despie LOL, why, we don't know. All us UK girls missed it due to the time difference Jodes.

:haha::haha::haha::haha: who was it? :grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs: Tracey xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Apparently some troll came on and posted a link to a website selling nipple tassels and mentioned Despie LOL, why, we don't know. All us UK girls missed it due to the time difference Jodes.

She knew I had the biggest jugs :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

:winkwink::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning gorgeous ladies how is everyone this lovely saturday? I'm off to get my hair cut and coloured then off shopping. Love to you all. My chart just took a massive dip it looks like ovulation is fast approaching. :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning gorgeous ladies how is everyone this lovely saturday? I'm off to get my hair cut and coloured then off shopping. Love to you all. My chart just took a massive dip it looks like ovulation is fast approaching. :hugs::hugs:xx

Yah for the dip ,enjoy your day lovely,I love getting my hair done ,never used to but since my baby started school I thought wot the hell I will treat myself now I love it ,so relaxing ,get yourself all gorgeous for dtd :haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, have a nice time at the hairdressers Jodes, nothing like good hair to make a girl feel good. Morning Despie, bucketing down here so I have no chance of good hair today LOL. I'm having a coffee and getting myself motivate to duck out to the shopping centre before it gets too busy, then I'm going to paint...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, have a nice time at the hairdressers Jodes, nothing like good hair to make a girl feel good. Morning Despie, bucketing down here so I have no chance of good hair today LOL. I'm having a coffee and getting myself motivate to duck out to the shopping centre before it gets too busy, then I'm going to paint...

Morning my lovely :hugs:Awful day here too and Scotland and n.I are expecting 60-70 miles per hour winds on Monday :nope::rain:today but have promised the kids to go for a forest walk so I guess it's raincoats and wellies,am also gonna be a rugby widow for the next month as rugby started yesterday and dh lwill now be stuck in front of the telly :growlmad:Do u enjoy painting?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, have a nice time at the hairdressers Jodes, nothing like good hair to make a girl feel good. Morning Despie, bucketing down here so I have no chance of good hair today LOL. I'm having a coffee and getting myself motivate to duck out to the shopping centre before it gets too busy, then I'm going to paint...

its raining here too :growlmad: i'm not a fan of rugby but i do watch football not as keen as the hubby mind :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning gorgeous ladies how is everyone this lovely saturday? I'm off to get my hair cut and coloured then off shopping. Love to you all. My chart just took a massive dip it looks like ovulation is fast approaching. :hugs::hugs:xx
> 
> Yah for the dip ,enjoy your day lovely,I love getting my hair done ,never used to but since my baby started school I thought wot the hell I will treat myself now I love it ,so relaxing ,get yourself all gorgeous for dtd :haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

yes i need to look super hot for ovulation :haha::haha: it was hard work trying to dtd this morning the 2 youngest woke before us so dh took them downstairs and put disney channel on and made them breakfast and then crept back upstairs. They are my contraception!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, have a nice time at the hairdressers Jodes, nothing like good hair to make a girl feel good. Morning Despie, bucketing down here so I have no chance of good hair today LOL. I'm having a coffee and getting myself motivate to duck out to the shopping centre before it gets too busy, then I'm going to paint...
> 
> its raining here too :growlmad: i'm not a fan of rugby but i do watch football not as keen as the hubby mind :thumbup:Click to expand...

I hate both,I usually just take the kids out for a few hours and give him some peace :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I know jodes.same here , I usually wake dh up nice and early then we dtd ,he goes asleep and I lie with my legs up the wall ,so romantic :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL well this month we DTD every 36 hours instead of 24 hourly, and I think it was better, less pressure.

As for football, yeah he loves his footie, mostly Scottish but he'll watch the odd English match as well, I think in the English he supports Liverpool or Everton. AFM I'm a lot more knowledgeable about it than I was 2 years ago that's for sure, I don't mind it a little bit, as long as I can read the Sunday papers or my book as well :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

I am working on improving my mood from last night. :growlmad:

I did not sleep well at all bc of it.:nope:

Anyway, Jodie...it sounds likes every BD counts right now, so it's jiggy time!:happydance:

NS, x-hairs are a beautiful thing!

Tracey, I have decided that pissing on a rabbit will not happen this weekend, besides, according to some, nothing good can come of it anyway.:growlmad:

I got my hair 'trimmed' after work last night, or so I thought...it have some long layers in it now and the end are flipping everywhere. I think it's time for new product!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Time to do some internet hair product shopping, that is always fun...

It's raining and humid here today and thunderstorms predicted for later so my hair is MASSIVE it's bigger than Bon Jovi in 1989.


----------



## dachsundmom

We'll see what happens when I try and do my hair later; I was trying to find a way around the flat iron bc it does fry my hair, but I'm not quite sure that this was it.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

The more layers I get the more mine tends to fluff up.

Haven't used my GHDs in a few months, no point in this weather.

I tried on a pair of THE new trousers for autumn, purple super skinny jeans, IDK girls they are very tight indeed, I wanted something really slim fitting for wearing with long boots, and this is pretty much what is in every shop this winter :wacko:

https://www.next.co.uk/x48128s7#731073x48


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, what about leggings instead...the only people wearing jeans that tight should be gay men.


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah that's a good point LOL, I wanted a slim fit so I don't get a baggy cuff around my knee, not the sprayed on effect ha ha. But unfortunately these suckers are EVERYWHERE. Because I'm bigger on the top than on the bottom and have long legs, I look like a chicken in these.


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you even sit in jeans like that? I have no shape to my body and even I wouldn't consider those!

Do you have an H&M there? Cheap leggings and they don't stretch or sag after a few wearings; at the start of fall, I'll go and stock up on them and call it done, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I am so sorry u had a restless night ,:hugs:I am so bloody angry and hate the thought of you being upset :cry::cry::cry::cry:big hugs lovely :hugs::hugs:U will get your l.o and we are all rooting for you each and every day ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will be fine...I just find the audacity of some people very overwhelming. :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I'll check out H&M. Leggings treggings whatever, but jeans that tight are not for me ha ha ha.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will be fine...I just find the audacity of some people very overwhelming. :growlmad:

Me too Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, what did your OPK look like today or are you done POAS for now?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, what did your OPK look like today or are you done POAS for now?

I tested on a cbfm stick and it has one strong line and one other darkish line that may be the same within the next 48 hours ,then I used the digi and it has a dark line and a really faint line ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I vote for leggings! I can't wait for the weather to cool...I will live in my leggings and Uggs!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I vote for leggings! I can't wait for the weather to cool...I will live in my leggings and Uggs!

me too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I vote for leggings! I can't wait for the weather to cool...I will live in my leggings and Uggs!
> 
> me too :thumbup:Click to expand...

How did the hairdressers go Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I vote for leggings! I can't wait for the weather to cool...I will live in my leggings and Uggs!
> 
> me too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> How did the hairdressers go Hun?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

good i've gone red and shorter luckily i have an oval shaped face and i can get away with most hairstyles. Managed to get a pic of jude with a watermelon will upload it when hubby comes out of his mood :growlmad: he's doing my head in today :grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Ooooh....tell him your ladies are waiting! :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Yay for the photo :hugs:Dh has been like that all week ,massive hugs :hugs::hugs:,u need him for the next few days so u will have to bite your tongue lol,I think they know they can get away with anything ATM cos we need their :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes a pic of your hair would be lovely too :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Yay for the photo :hugs:Dh has been like that all week ,massive hugs :hugs::hugs:,u need him for the next few days so u will have to bite your tongue lol,I think they know they can get away with anything ATM cos we need their :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy:bad boys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes having to bite my tongue is very hard for me and he always behaves like this when it's ovulation time. It's making me wonder why? :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for the photo :hugs:Dh has been like that all week ,massive hugs :hugs::hugs:,u need him for the next few days so u will have to bite your tongue lol,I think they know they can get away with anything ATM cos we need their :sex::spermy::spermy::spermy:bad boys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yes having to bite my tongue is very hard for me and he always behaves like this when it's ovulation time. It's making me wonder why? :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Because they know it's the only time of the month they can get away with it :hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs lovely,u can make his life a misery after o :haha::haha:Your pic is adorable ,gorgeous boy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

he needs his hair cutting you can just about see his eyes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: jude has a phobia of hairdressers and doesn't like anyone (not even me) touching his hair :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the pic! What a cutie! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Very cute pic Jodes, it made me smile thanks lovely.


----------



## dachsundmom

Still not painting? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah I've been painting had to stop to hang out the washing, we still do that in the UK LOL. Ceiling and cornices are about half done, hot sweaty and fedup. Having a full fat Coke as we speak and manifesting my arse back in there to finish it shortly. My ceiling roller sucks arse and I keep banging the end of it into the furniture :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have a dryer?


----------



## NorthStar

Nope! I could get one, but since I work from home a fair bit I can generally get the laundry done the old fashioned way. 

Am having a short break but I've almost finished the ceiling, my neck hurts LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

What about the winter?


----------



## NorthStar

I dry it inside on a clothes horse LOL. I did have a tumble dryer but I never used it, plus there's nowhere really to put it in my kitchen...

(We don't generally have utility rooms in Brit houses, the washer lives in the kitchen in most places)


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm with you NS - no dryer (no room in kitchen) so in the summer it goes out on the whirligig in the garden and in the winter it hangs over the radiators (when in UK). In the sandpit I put it out on the balcony on a drying rack for 5 minutes then bring it in :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Love the pic, Jodie....What a beautiful boy!

What is a clothes horse?


----------



## dachsundmom

Your dryer would be in the kitchen? Where is your washer?


----------



## Butterfly67

A clothes horse is basically a drying rack. Well if people are lucky enough to have a utility room then the washer and dryer would be there but for the majority the washer is in the kitchen - do you guys never have a washer in the kitchen then?!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have a room off of my kitchen, but no...my washer and dryer aren't in the kitchen itself.


----------



## Desperado167

I love hanging my washing on the line outside on windy days but ATM it gies over the radiators and the heavy things go in the drier ,I do hate the washing all over the radiators,n.s you are doing well my lovely ,well done,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

You gals better get pregnant soon cause there isn't anyone to talk to that I know in the 35 and Pregnant thread... Work it Ladies...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> You gals better get pregnant soon cause there isn't anyone to talk to that I know in the 35 and Pregnant thread... Work it Ladies...

U just stay here with us my lovely.how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's gotta be someone there, lol

But please, just hang with us!

We're more fun anyway!


----------



## Jodes2011

we have a pantry and stick our washer and dryer in there. :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Love the pic, Jodie....What a beautiful boy!
> 
> What is a clothes horse?

he has a gorgeous personality, always makes people laugh. He is excellent with his manners too :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay my ceilings and cornices are all freshly painted and I've patched and sanded my walls all ready to paint tomorrow.

I'm supposed to be having lunch with my most high maintenance friend tomorrow, she usually has some drama and has to cancel so hopefully I can finish the walls tomorrow :happydance: if not then I'll be painting slightly pissed after a wine fuelled lunch LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> There's gotta be someone there, lol
> 
> But please, just hang with us!
> 
> We're more fun anyway!

U better believe it ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you'll be so drunk that you won't have the energy to get pissed.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yay my ceilings and cornices are all freshly painted and I've patched and sanded my walls all ready to paint tomorrow.
> 
> I'm supposed to be having lunch with my most high maintenance friend tomorrow, she usually has some drama and has to cancel so hopefully I can finish the walls tomorrow :happydance: if not then I'll be painting slightly pissed after a wine fuelled lunch LOL

Well done Hun,now sit down and have a rest ,you have done brilliantly,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe you'll be so drunk that you won't have the energy to get pissed.

Britain and America, separated by a common language :haha:

I have heard that pregnancy forums are well boring but I've never really went into them Garnet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good Lord...are you sure it's a common language? So you'll be painting drunk, not angry from lunch? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,hope u slept better last nite :hugs:Brooke and butterfly ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Northstar ,hope u have a lovely lunch today wot are u planning to wear?jodes,hope u are being extra nice to dh and catch that egg :hugs::hugs:Indigo:hugs: :hugs: garnet:hugs::hugs:Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:And for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM another :rain::rain:Day today and kids stil asleep but Sunday school starts back today so they have all been bathed last night and I have their Sunday best ready ,,rugby on already :( and dh is actually out of bed ,cd17 for me today and I usually ovulate on cd19 but since taking the b6 I ovulated later so am not sure wen it will happen this month but my cbfm is still on low and my digi opks are still negative so I think we will give it a break today as I really don't want to keep dtd and then dh will be exhausted wen I do actually o,but if anyone thinks my chart says otherwise please enlighten me ,:) ,hope everyone has a lovely day wherever u are ,love u guys .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Just wanted to add that I will be thinking and praying today for all those who lost loved ones in the 9/11 attack and send all my love to our American friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Just wanted to add that I will be thinking and praying today for all those who lost loved ones in the 9/11 attack and send all my love to our American friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ditto. I watched a documentary about the firemen last week and it was heartbreaking, I almost couldn't watch it :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just wanted to add that I will be thinking and praying today for all those who lost loved ones in the 9/11 attack and send all my love to our American friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ditto. I watched a documentary about the firemen last week and it was heartbreaking, I almost couldn't watch it :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know Hun it's so so sad ,I couldn't watch them but my friend did and she said it was very depressing :cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,hope u slept better last nite :hugs:Brooke and butterfly ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:Northstar ,hope u have a lovely lunch today wot are u planning to wear?jodes,hope u are being extra nice to dh and catch that egg :hugs::hugs:Indigo:hugs: :hugs: garnet:hugs::hugs:Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:And for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM another :rain::rain:Day today and kids stil asleep but Sunday school starts back today so they have all been bathed last night and I have their Sunday best ready ,,rugby on already :( and dh is actually out of bed ,cd17 for me today and I usually ovulate on cd19 but since taking the b6 I ovulated later so am not sure wen it will happen this month but my cbfm is still on low and my digi opks are still negative so I think we will give it a break today as I really don't want to keep dtd and then dh will be exhausted wen I do actually o,but if anyone thinks my chart says otherwise please enlighten me ,:) ,hope everyone has a lovely day wherever u are ,love u guys .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hey hun yes i'm being extra nice to my dh and it pains me but we dtd this am :winkwink: Having a :coffee: and relaxing this morning very nice :hugs:

As for your chart i think we need to look at tomorrows temp. :hugs: At least yours is steady i had a massive dip yesterday and then massive surge today. My opk's are still negative getting darker will start testing with my digi this afternoon. Love you too Tracey :hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Bless my gorgeous boy Oliver he just asked what i doing on here and i said talking to ladies who are trying to make babies and he said 'but you know how to make babies mum just explain how you did it..xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Bless my gorgeous boy Oliver he just asked what i doing on here and i said talking to ladies who are trying to make babies and he said 'but you know how to make babies mum just explain how you did it..xxxx

Awk ,bless him,am just trying to post a pic of my baby,xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Bless my gorgeous boy Oliver he just asked what i doing on here and i said talking to ladies who are trying to make babies and he said 'but you know how to make babies mum just explain how you did it..xxxx

LOL bless little Oliver! :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

My gorgeous girl,x


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x

Aw she is beautiful Despie and what lovely hair she has :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks butterfly ,I have two redheads and two blondes,this one is Sophie,she loves getting her pic taken ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Despie she's a real cutie, I think red hair is beautiful.

Little Olliver bless.

Jodes :rofl: you were nice to him for :spermy:, I had a look at your chart, did you have a glass of wine or anything last night? My last Sunday temp was off for that reason.

Well girls my friend has not cancelled and she is coming here for lunch, she's a bit skint at the moment so it works out better if I just cook something quick. My normally tidy house is in uproar with the prainting though :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just don't get too drunk and try to paint afterwards NS! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Aww Despie she's a real cutie, I think red hair is beautiful.
> 
> Little Olliver bless.
> 
> Jodes :rofl: you were nice to him for :spermy:, I had a look at your chart, did you have a glass of wine or anything last night? My last Sunday temp was off for that reason.
> 
> Well girls my friend has not cancelled and she is coming here for lunch, she's a bit skint at the moment so it works out better if I just cook something quick. My normally tidy house is in uproar with the prainting though :dohh:

Well al least u won't get wet :hugs:Wot are u gonna make?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Greek salad, pizza and plenty of wine, nothing fancy, mostly it's just so we can have a natter, she has finally kicked out her physically and emotionally abusive partner so this is the first time in years we can have a proper catch up and she doesn't have to pretend to be at work or something. I just hope she stays strong and doesn't take him back, and I'm so glad he's gone.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Greek salad, pizza and plenty of wine, nothing fancy, mostly it's just so we can have a natter, she has finally kicked out her physically and emotionally abusive partner so this is the first time in years we can have a proper catch up and she doesn't have to pretend to be at work or something. I just hope she stays strong and doesn't take him back, and I'm so glad he's gone.

Omg that's awful ,god love her,I was in a relationship like that myself and it took a trip to the hospital to get my head stitched for me to finally see sense ,am glad she has u as a friend ,:hugs:Lunch sounds lovely ,we had pizza during the week I buy the pizza base and the kids decorate it ,they love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a lovely time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks matey but she just cancelled on me, or postponed til next weekend, aaah well gives me chance to get this painting finished, and I have something I need to do for work so I might do a bit of that as well

Yeah he's been like from the get go, I've been trying to get her to leave him since we were teenagers 20 years ago...this latest occurrence though happened in public with many witnesses, so I hope like you did she's going to turn a corner here.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks matey but she just cancelled on me, or postponed til next weekend, aaah well gives me chance to get this painting finished, and I have something I need to do for work so I might do a bit of that as well
> 
> Yeah he's been like from the get go, I've been trying to get her to leave him since we were teenagers 20 years ago...this latest occurrence though happened in public with many witnesses, so I hope like you did she's going to turn a corner here.

Awk Hun,:cry: must be hard for you to watch ,hope she stays away but it is really difficult,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Your daughter is just beautiful Tracey she is just gorgeous :hugs::hugs:

NS i don't drink much alcohol and i've not had a drop since holiday but i did wake up hot morning? I've been taking my temp at 5.00am every morning and haven't failed so far. What do you think it could be then? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm for me I don't drink very often either, but my OH is a major cuddler and some mornings I wake up with him snuggling me and arms and legs across me - when that happens I have to escape his clutches and lie there with no duvet on for about 10 minutes until my temp comes down :rofl:

Could you actually have ovulated yet though Jodes? I just notice last month your temp went up a bit on 1DPO then a lot more on 2DPO.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hmm for me I don't drink very often either, but my OH is a major cuddler and some mornings I wake up with him snuggling me and arms and legs across me - when that happens I have to escape his clutches and lie there with no duvet on for about 10 minutes until my temp comes down :rofl:
> 
> Could you actually have ovulated yet though Jodes? I just notice last month your temp went up a bit on 1DPO then a lot more on 2DPO.

I've been getting ovulation pains for days now and they have seemed to calm down today however i've not had my LH surge yet so i dunno? :shrug: At least i know i have my BD covered and i've had EWCM. I think in a couple of days time we'll get a better idea. 

My hubby didn't cuddle me this morning (well before i took my temp) he did after :winkwink: i think i'm just a sweaty cow at the minute :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

LOl well up here in Scotland it's been humid and oppressive crappy weather so it could be something that simple. With the temp in next day or two, and your covered in the BD department - all the signs are there except the OPK, and normally you do get a positive off them.


----------



## Jodes2011

Looking at my previous cycle ovulation may happen tomorrow? Lets hope i see a smiley face soon :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it seems like you might get the dip tomorrow, OR you had an early one (yesterday), either way you'll know tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Its very humid here today and the sun is out. Yeah i normally get +opk's then ovulation happens soon after :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Yep it seems like you might get the dip tomorrow, OR you had an early one (yesterday), either way you'll know tomorrow morning :thumbup:

yeah lets hope so otherwise my temps are playing tricks on me. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am the same as you ATM jodes ,I just don't know wots happening :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Am the same as you ATM jodes ,I just don't know wots happening :growlmad:

yeah and its very frustrating!!! :growlmad: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am the same as you ATM jodes ,I just don't know wots happening :growlmad:
> 
> yeah and its very frustrating!!! :growlmad: xClick to expand...

Very,! ESP wen we don't have the goods on tap from our men :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I think if you normally get a + opk and nothing else has changed then you're not far off Jodes, keep POAS.... and I suspect one huband might get his butt kicked once O is confirmed :rofl:

Despie :hugs: with that wee infection you've got your temps will likely be a little bit wonky for a few days, it's frustrating for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

well i just did a opk the test line is almost white. I don't think i'll be ovulating anytime soon? Not sure whats going on? I'm a bit worried now :nope::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I wouldn't panic yet at all.

The acupuncture could be regulating everything.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....

Have u taken anything different this month Hun?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....
> 
> Have u taken anything different this month Hun?:hugs:Click to expand...

I've taken nothing this month apart from my conception vitamin and my acupunture. Going to use soy again next cycle. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....

But last month you O'd on cd15 so maybe in a couple of days you will start getting + opks?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....
> 
> Have u taken anything different this month Hun?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I've taken nothing this month apart from my conception vitamin and my acupunture. Going to use soy again next cycle. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe it's the acupuncture or you are just getting ready to ovulate ?don't stress huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....
> 
> But last month you O'd on cd15 so maybe in a couple of days you will start getting + opks?Click to expand...

yeah true.....but i was on EPO and that was making me ovulate later and having erratic temps. Sorry i'm just being stupid here and probably worrying over nothing. If i wasn't getting hot and sweaty from sitting down doing nothing i'd be ok. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes it could well be the acupuncture as Dmom says it can affect your cycle, and the hot flashes could be another symptom of this.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes it could well be the acupuncture as Dmom says it can affect your cycle, and the hot flashes could be another symptom of this.

i really hope so i will ask her on Wednesday i'm sweating like i'm at the gym wtf???? And then i go and google about menopause :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

No more Google, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No more Google, lol

I did it the other day as well Hun and the stress was unbelievable ,no more dr goggle :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x

she is PRECIOUS!!!! wow LOVE her!!!! Truly beautiful Despie :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x
> 
> she is PRECIOUS!!!! wow LOVE her!!!! Truly beautiful Despie :flower:Click to expand...

Awk Thanks ,u are so lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x
> 
> she is PRECIOUS!!!! wow LOVE her!!!! Truly beautiful Despie :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk Thanks ,u are so lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and I don't say things like that lightly... I modeled for a living! She really is stunning. Looks so sweet too!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

What a cutie!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> What a cutie!

Thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Heading out on my seven mile walk ,not looking forward to it but it has to be done ,talk soon ,xxx


----------



## NorthStar

I just googled "can acupuncture affect cycle/ovulation date" and there are reams of pages on it, so it looks like it does affect some people.


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> I just googled "can acupuncture affect cycle/ovulation date" and there are reams of pages on it, so it looks like it does affect some people.

that's so funny cause I was looking just now too!!!!

I read this here https://www.thefertilesoul.com/pages/Diagnostic_pgs/ADVANCED-MATERNAL.php and because of it I went to research more on it.


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> oh and i've been very very hot these past 2 days i.e. hot flashes and sweating oh god i'm thinking the worse.....

Could be a sign of pregnancy! I have hot flashes when I get pregnant! :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x

She is really pretty! Great picture..:happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I just googled "can acupuncture affect cycle/ovulation date" and there are reams of pages on it, so it looks like it does affect some people.
> 
> that's so funny cause I was looking just now too!!!!
> 
> I read this here https://www.thefertilesoul.com/pages/Diagnostic_pgs/ADVANCED-MATERNAL.php and because of it I went to research more on it.Click to expand...

very interesting thanks LL x


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks ns i've just read up on some info on acupunture and it can delay ovulation :hugs: i'm just confused with having the EWCM early this month and having ovulation pains but with no +opk at the same time. Bloody ttc is driving me insane. I think i need to chill out haha! Not sure why i've been sweating but hopefully it will subside. Thanks girls for listening :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well maybe the acupuncture is stirring up some hormones hence the SE? If it can delay O it can likely do other stuff as well.

Hell everything I do or try seems to delay O so I'm willing to concede anything is possible.


----------



## Wendyk07

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03895.jpgMy gorgeous girl,x

Wow what a wee cracker. Loving the firey red hair. :thumbup: :)


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Well maybe the acupuncture is stirring up some hormones hence the SE? If it can delay O it can likely do other stuff as well.
> 
> Hell everything I do or try seems to delay O so I'm willing to concede anything is possible.

yes your probably right i'm not even late yet with ovulation so i don't even know why i'm worrying :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well maybe the acupuncture is stirring up some hormones hence the SE? If it can delay O it can likely do other stuff as well.
> 
> Hell everything I do or try seems to delay O so I'm willing to concede anything is possible.
> 
> yes your probably right i'm not even late yet with ovulation so i don't even know why i'm worrying :dohh:Click to expand...

Jodes stop worrying lovely ,it will all work out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I think after a certain amount of time TTC we alll start worrying and analysing everything...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I think after a certain amount of time TTC we alll start worrying and analysing everything...

I agree ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I think after a certain amount of time TTC we alll start worrying and analysing everything...
> 
> I agree ,:hugs:Click to expand...

I agree too. It is very difficult to stop worrying after worrying for so long.


----------



## LLbean

that's why we all worry together here:haha:

all kiddin' aside...https://www.mdjunction.com/components/com_joomlaboard/uploaded/images/Group_Hug_.gif

https://ak.scr.imgfarm.com/spec/md/Garfield_GroupHug.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sick of worrying girls.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I'm sick of worrying girls.:nope:

https://www.nyshirt.com/product_images/d/934/don_t_worry_bee_happy_t_shirt__38321_zoom.jpg

https://farm3.static.flickr.com/2462/3894566587_e437bd1b8a.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will manifest the worry away!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,we have a storm today ,70 miles per hour winds ,I have four school runs to do but guess wot I got my temp dip today so am happy happy happy and dh says we can dtd wen kids go to school before he goes to work ,am so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Cbfm still on low and opk still not got a smiley face but the line is gradually getting darker ,so come on ladies let's get the pma going here ,I got pregnant at 43 last time so you can all do it too ,let's get sticky beans together ,love u all llbean Wendy mon-jon ,wooly butterfly Brooke garnet Eva n.s indigo jodes ,jax :):):):):):flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,we have a storm today ,70 miles per hour winds ,I have four school runs to do but guess wot I got my temp dip today so am happy happy happy and dh says we can dtd wen kids go to school before he goes to work ,am so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Cbfm still on low and opk still not got a smiley face but the line is gradually getting darker ,so come on ladies let's get the pma going here ,I got pregnant at 43 last time so you can all do it too ,let's get sticky beans together ,love u all llbean Brooke garnet Eva n.s indigo jodes ,jax :):):):):):flower::flower::flower:

You go get him Despie :sex: :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone ,we have a storm today ,70 miles per hour winds ,I have four school runs to do but guess wot I got my temp dip today so am happy happy happy and dh says we can dtd wen kids go to school before he goes to work ,am so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Cbfm still on low and opk still not got a smiley face but the line is gradually getting darker ,so come on ladies let's get the pma going here ,I got pregnant at 43 last time so you can all do it too ,let's get sticky beans together ,love u all llbean Brooke garnet Eva n.s indigo jodes ,jax :):):):):):flower::flower::flower:
> 
> You go get him Despie :sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,drat just added your name to my post ,sorry I forgot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm sick of worrying girls.:nope:

Don't worry huni ,it is gonna happen ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone ,we have a storm today ,70 miles per hour winds ,I have four school runs to do but guess wot I got my temp dip today so am happy happy happy and dh says we can dtd wen kids go to school before he goes to work ,am so excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Cbfm still on low and opk still not got a smiley face but the line is gradually getting darker ,so come on ladies let's get the pma going here ,I got pregnant at 43 last time so you can all do it too ,let's get sticky beans together ,love u all llbean Brooke garnet Eva n.s indigo jodes ,jax :):):):):):flower::flower::flower:
> 
> You go get him Despie :sex: :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun,drat just added your name to my post ,sorry I forgot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No worries Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,are u testing today!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone :hi: :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning everyone :hi: :hugs:x

Morning lovely,:flower: hope you are feeling better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi: :hugs:x
> 
> Morning lovely,:flower: hope you are feeling better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i'm cool just don't know what the hell is going on with my body :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi: :hugs:x
> 
> Morning lovely,:flower: hope you are feeling better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i'm cool just don't know what the hell is going on with my body :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar,is the weather really bad in Scotland today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

Hello Hun,how are u today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm here...I just want to move on to the next cycle, lol.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

yeah they are predicting a storm like the worst parts of the Bible....luckily I'm working from home as transport could be disrupted, they are predicting trees and powerlines down.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm here...I just want to move on to the next cycle, lol.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's dd ,wots for dinner tonite?:hugs::hugs:Northstar ,wots for dinner ,how's the decorating ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:
 

> yeah they are predicting a storm like the worst parts of the Bible....luckily I'm working from home as transport could be disrupted, they are predicting trees and powerlines down.

Stay safe ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:It's very scary :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Some of the Hurricanes like Katia and other were suppose to hit Scotland and Ireland with strong winds and rains. I've already been through one storm and that is enough this year. Take care ladies! Gotta get my chores done and take the little man to school this morning. Started the 200mg of Progestone this morning. I have heat flashes like crazy... I may be in a bathing suit all winter if this keeps happening...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Some of the Hurricanes like Katia and other were suppose to hit Scotland and Ireland with strong winds and rains. I've already been through one storm and that is enough this year. Take care ladies! Gotta get my chores done and take the little man to school this morning. Started the 200mg of Progestone this morning. I have heat flashes like crazy... I may be in a bathing suit all winter if this keeps happening...

Thanks for updating us Hun,take care ,I was the same on the cyclogest ,not nice ,:kiss:,love always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone!

Despie...get busy :D
Dmom...testing?
Jodes...don't think any of us really know what goes on with our bodies lately lol...hang in there

Ladies be careful with those storms/hurricanes!!!!

hugs an love to all!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Despie...get busy :D
> Dmom...testing?
> Jodes...don't think any of us really know what goes on with our bodies lately lol...hang in there
> 
> Ladies be careful with those storms/hurricanes!!!!
> 
> hugs an love to all!

Hi Hun,:hugs:Did u test today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

It's very windy here in Leeds :wacko:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Garnet said:


> Started the 200mg of Progestone this morning. I have heat flashes like crazy... I may be in a bathing suit all winter if this keeps happening...

You are not the only one, I feel like a furnace! You know what feels good? Standing in front of the fridge, soooo nice! Progesterone always makes me boil lol.


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Despie...get busy :D
> Dmom...testing?
> Jodes...don't think any of us really know what goes on with our bodies lately lol...hang in there
> 
> Ladies be careful with those storms/hurricanes!!!!
> 
> hugs an love to all!
> 
> Hi Hun,:hugs:Did u test today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I did...bfn still


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Despie...get busy :D
> Dmom...testing?
> Jodes...don't think any of us really know what goes on with our bodies lately lol...hang in there
> 
> Ladies be careful with those storms/hurricanes!!!!
> 
> hugs an love to all!
> 
> Hi Hun,:hugs:Did u test today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I did...bfn stillClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Prob way too early,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone!
> 
> Despie...get busy :D
> Dmom...testing?
> Jodes...don't think any of us really know what goes on with our bodies lately lol...hang in there
> 
> Ladies be careful with those storms/hurricanes!!!!
> 
> hugs an love to all!
> 
> Hi Hun,:hugs:Did u test today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I did...bfn stillClick to expand...

Well, at least you know the trigger is out of your system now. When you get a 2nd line you will know it's a real BFP. Just keep testing little momma!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> It's very windy here in Leeds :wacko:

Same here,lucky I am a big girl as me and dd nearly got blew onto the road :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

It's wild out there and has been most of the day, we have gusting galeforce winds predicted all day today and tomorrow. I'm in my trackies and uggs, going nowhere, central heating well and truly ON.


----------



## dachsundmom

So is it mean if I tell you it's going to be 82 here today and it's sunny,lol


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, be careful out there ladies! :hug:

Stay safe!

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/weather/rainy-cloudy/hurricane.gif


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Oh, be careful out there ladies! :hug:
> 
> Stay safe!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/weather/rainy-cloudy/hurricane.gif

HAHAHAHAHA omg that picture is HILARIOUS! LOL

Not laughing at the hurricane ladies, just that picture LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, be careful out there ladies! :hug:
> 
> Stay safe!
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/weather/rainy-cloudy/hurricane.gif
> 
> HAHAHAHAHA omg that picture is HILARIOUS! LOL
> 
> Not laughing at the hurricane ladies, just that picture LOLClick to expand...

Indigo ,u def are the Emoticon Queen ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> So is it mean if I tell you it's going to be 82 here today and it's sunny,lol

This is where I point out we have castles, and better chocolate than you guys :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is it mean if I tell you it's going to be 82 here today and it's sunny,lol
> 
> This is where I point out we have castles, and better chocolate than you guys :haha:Click to expand...

I don't like anything chocolate and can buy Toblerone here very easily, lol.

As far as castles go, I'd take sunlight any day, lol. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I hate the hot weather autumn is my favourite season ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is it mean if I tell you it's going to be 82 here today and it's sunny,lol
> 
> This is where I point out we have castles, and better chocolate than you guys :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like anything chocolate and can buy Toblerone here very easily, lol.
> 
> As far as castles go, I'd take sunlight any day, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

me too! I love the sun :hugs: and toblerone but caburys is my fav


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I hate the hot weather autumn is my favourite season ,:hugs:

We should have the leaves change towrds the end of this month...I like very hot and humid weather; I go into hiding around December 1, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the hot weather autumn is my favourite season ,:hugs:
> 
> We should have the leaves change towrds the end of this month...I like very hot and humid weather; I go into hiding around December 1, lolClick to expand...

I am the opposite I hide from the sun ,lol


----------



## Mon_n_john

I love autumn too, can't wait for cooler weather!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Away to make dinner and get my walk over and done with ,talk soon ,:hugs:Mon thinking of you ,praying it's doubled ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So is it mean if I tell you it's going to be 82 here today and it's sunny,lol
> 
> This is where I point out we have castles, and better chocolate than you guys :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't like anything chocolate and can buy Toblerone here very easily, lol.
> 
> As far as castles go, I'd take sunlight any day, lol. :hugs:Click to expand...

40 or so flavours of potato chips then:shrug: how do ya like them apples :haha:

Today I have to say the weather is extra extra shitful, I've just been watching the news and seas smashing over sea walls all down the Scottish coast.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmph...I'll give you the chips, lol.

How's this...Mucinex in pills, not that awful syrup? :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah, why is it we have some many more flavours of crisps than anyone else?!

Mon, I'll have to look out for your test results in the morning as I think I'll be in bed by the time you get them, so good luck, am anticipating a high number :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Hmph...I'll give you the chips, lol.
> 
> How's this...Mucinex in pills, not that awful syrup? :haha:

Damn your Mucinex in pill form Madam.

The delights of Marks and Spencers food hall....instant food - that's actually nicehttps://www.marksandspencer.com/This-Month-MS-Food-Food-Wine/b/511925031


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn you guys and that French measuring crap, lol.

M&S has some interesting recipes, but I cannot do the coversions..didn't you guys come up with the pound? Lol


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1104.photobucket.com/albums/h336/Cmitchell514/DSC03875.jpg

hehehe cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

Way too cute!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> I hate the hot weather autumn is my favourite season ,:hugs:

Me too! Bring on the Pumpkins, apples and cooler weather...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the hot weather autumn is my favourite season ,:hugs:
> 
> Me too! Bring on the Pumpkins, apples and cooler weather...Click to expand...

:kiss::kiss:How's the hot flashes ?any better,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

^Actually hot flashes come and go then cold flashes come and go... Next Tuesday I go in for my 1st scan but I know they won't see much. They go by the first day your period when calculating due date. If you went by that I would be 7 weeks because the first day was 4th of August. I didn't ovulate until the 17th of August so a week later I would of implanted. So gestational I will be only 5 weeks next week and I don' t think you see much at 5 weeks...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> ^Actually hot flashes come and go then cold flashes come and go... Next Tuesday I go in for my 1st scan but I know they won't see much. They go by the first day your period when calculating due date. If you went by that I would be 7 weeks because the first day was 4th of August. I didn't ovulate until the 17th of August so a week later I would of implanted. So gestational I will be only 5 weeks next week and I don' t think you see much at 5 weeks...

I was the same and at five weeks I was able to see the yolk sac with an internal scan .will be lovely to see all is as it should be ,:hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah, why is it we have some many more flavours of crisps than anyone else?!
> 
> Mon, I'll have to look out for your test results in the morning as I think I'll be in bed by the time you get them, so good luck, am anticipating a high number :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you! It was high, from 130 to 1380 in 4 days so it is doubling every 28 hours! Thanks a bunch for the positive thoughts.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Love the pic Despie that's brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Ohh Despie! Love that pic & her red hair! :flower:

:thumbup: for the watermelon


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Ohh Despie! Love that pic & her red hair! :flower:
> 
> :thumbup: for the watermelon

Love the avatar!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon,hurray for the high numbers ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,I love your avatar ,my fav time of year ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi::dance:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning lovely, it's still very windy here today, what's it like over your side of the Irish Sea?

I got yet another baby scan from my pg friend in my email this morning, I'm afraid my reply wasn't so nice and restrained this time :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning lovely, it's still very windy here today, what's it like over your side of the Irish Sea?
> 
> I got yet another baby scan from my pg friend in my email this morning, I'm afraid my reply wasn't so nice and restrained this time :cry:

Awk Hun :hugs::hugs:I don't blame you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

morning ladies x


----------



## NorthStar

Trace I had a comparison to your last months chart, and it seems like you might get your O dip in a couple of days, I know its frustrating for you but hang on in there.

Well done on going for a walk last night, that is really impressive, I couldn't go to the gym as I've hurt my knee, and I think it might be down to the new trainers :growlmad: which have the pods in the soles... So I need to buy yet another pair of trainers :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> morning ladies x

Morning lovely, how are you today, I hope you are feeling better and not getting those SE anymore?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :wave:

:hug: to everyone who needs them


----------



## Jodes2011

i feel worse but i don't understand why? I've not got a clue what my temps are doing but did an opk this am (digi form) and its negative but line is getting dark :shrug: i feel like i can't be arsed with it anymore. My hubby had to get me in the mood this morning to dtd. I know i haven't been trying for long (a year in December) but it's really getting to me now. I've got acupunture tomorrow evening so i'll be asking her plenty of questions. Sorry to be so negative i hate myself for being like this. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and what do you mean by SE? Sorry haha x


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Trace I had a comparison to your last months chart, and it seems like you might get your O dip in a couple of days, I know its frustrating for you but hang on in there.
> 
> Well done on going for a walk last night, that is really impressive, I couldn't go to the gym as I've hurt my knee, and I think it might be down to the new trainers :growlmad: which have the pods in the soles... So I need to buy yet another pair of trainers :dohh:

Thanks Hun,dh isn't really on board this month either as I had all those positive opks and then didnt o but we dtd for a while so now he's complaining about starting again so am gonna dtd tonite then see wot my temps are tomorrow :thumbup:,I love my walks ESP wen I feel down they emotionally lift my spirits ,sorry about your knee ,bummer it took me a while to find a suitable pair of shoes :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Trace I had a comparison to your last months chart, and it seems like you might get your O dip in a couple of days, I know its frustrating for you but hang on in there.
> 
> Well done on going for a walk last night, that is really impressive, I couldn't go to the gym as I've hurt my knee, and I think it might be down to the new trainers :growlmad: which have the pods in the soles... So I need to buy yet another pair of trainers :dohh:
> 
> Thanks Hun,dh isn't really on board this month either as I had all those positive opks and then didnt o but we dtd for a while so now he's complaining about starting again so am gonna dtd tonite then see wot my temps are tomorrow :thumbup:,I love my walks ESP wen I feel down they emotionally lift my spirits ,sorry about your knee ,bummer it took me a while to find a suitable pair of shoes :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

its a bummer when you think you've done all you can with regards to the dtd and then find you need to do it all over again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I know jodes ,but me and you are in this together :hugs::hugs:,hope tomorrow we have a drop or a rise ,and know one way or the other :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> i feel worse but i don't understand why? I've not got a clue what my temps are doing but did an opk this am (digi form) and its negative but line is getting dark :shrug: i feel like i can't be arsed with it anymore. My hubby had to get me in the mood this morning to dtd. I know i haven't been trying for long (a year in December) but it's really getting to me now. I've got acupunture tomorrow evening so i'll be asking her plenty of questions. Sorry to be so negative i hate myself for being like this. :hugs:

Babe we all have these days, so give yourself permission to get fed up with it now and then. In a weird way since I've taken up a neutral "meh" attitude I'm feeling a bit less stressed, as I was finding keeping up a PMA a bit of an added strain.

I had a squizz at your chart, I can see what you mean about the temp being erratic, and all I can think of is the acupunture, so I think it will be good for you to talk to your acupuncture lady about it and find out when it will settle down, but as you say your opks are getting darker so it looks like you are getting there.

I just got a really pissed off email back from my prego friend, she's not happy that I said not to talk this baby stuff to me:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i feel worse but i don't understand why? I've not got a clue what my temps are doing but did an opk this am (digi form) and its negative but line is getting dark :shrug: i feel like i can't be arsed with it anymore. My hubby had to get me in the mood this morning to dtd. I know i haven't been trying for long (a year in December) but it's really getting to me now. I've got acupunture tomorrow evening so i'll be asking her plenty of questions. Sorry to be so negative i hate myself for being like this. :hugs:
> 
> Babe we all have these days, so give yourself permission to get fed up with it now and then. In a weird way since I've taken up a neutral "meh" attitude I'm feeling a bit less stressed, as I was finding keeping up a PMA a bit of an added strain.
> 
> I had a squizz at your chart, I can see what you mean about the temp being erratic, and all I can think of is the acupunture, so I think it will be good for you to talk to your acupuncture lady about it and find out when it will settle down, but as you say your opks are getting darker so it looks like you are getting there.
> 
> I just got a really pissed off email back from my prego friend, she's not happy that I said not to talk this baby stuff to me:nope:Click to expand...

thanks hun i think i might try that "meh" approach :hugs: i think your friend needs to realise it's a sensitive subject for you. I'm sure your happy for her but sometimes they can be a little to in your face with it. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar,wot does your friend expect, :growlmad:My god it really makes me mad wen other people make u sad :growlmad:but u will be emailing her one day lovely to say u have got a big fat sticky pregnancy ,I am sure of it ,love always :hugs::hugs:Jodes : u just sound like me today only dh wouldn't be trying to coax me :growlmad:He would just say forget about it :nope:,sending u lots of love and hope your temps make more sense tomorrow lovely ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks girls appreciate you both as always:hugs: , I do wonder if I'm in for an early AF as I seem to be pretty sensitive today, I'm hoping as Dmom says that this is the damn hormones.:shrug: either that or I'm a REALLY SHITTY MOOD but that couldn't possibly be the case :rofl:

Waiting to O is the worst bit, especially when your body is playing tricks on you, I've had 3 cycles of that now between the EPO and then the BCP so I totally get the frustration, getting all keyed up with the BD and then no temp rise. The only thing I can say is if you weren't charting you would assume you had O'd and miss the egg, but it's all quite frustrating :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie....SE= side effect(s):thumbup: I think it's the acupuncture that is causing you issues; please let us know what your acupuncturist says this evening.:hugs:

Tracey, great job on your walk! I cannot muster the energy to get out and exercise in the evenings; we just got rid of a couch that Porky literally ate and instead of buying another one, since he'll just eat it too, we're going to get a treadmill or an elliptical machine. A friend of mine does P90x and loves it, but that might be too much manifesting.:haha:

NS...hormones or not; eff your friend.:growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

For sure Brooke it's tomorrow night though so another day to wait :dohh: if you look at my chart it's been affected by something and my hormones are all over the bloody place i'm hoping it will calm down after she works her magic tomorrow? :hugs:x

:hugs:NS it's hard babes x

Tracey i have a good feeling your gonna ovulate very soon and this time for real haha :hugs: x

TMI ALERT: i've just been to the bathroom (i know shock, horror haha) and noticed not just a bit but loads and i mean loads of EWCM i've even had to change my underwear (i was thinking of taking a pic for you Brooke :winkwink:) and with my opk slightly getting darker esp my digi's i think i might get my surge tomorrow? Since charting i've been noticing every little thing :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom I'd be cruising craigs list for the exercise machine, as quite often people buy them with great intentions and only use them a few times. I had a really high range treadmill which was very useful for hanging dog leads and drying slightly damp clothing on :rofl: so you might as well get a bargain from someone else's exercise failure. Probably the only way I could have used it was if the power supply to the tv was hooked up to it. I get a little seasick on treadmills for some reason IDK why.

My friend :shrugg: IDK I'll read the email in detail tonight, this is only the second friend I've asked not to bombard me with things baby related, hmm they don't seem to take it too well.

Jodes, sorry new acronym for you, anyway hope the acupuncturist can answer your questions tonight.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, if I go by just your temps; I am thinking you will see a rise tomorrow and FF will just be one day off for you. :thumbup:

Start manifesting! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

has any of you read the book about Madeleine by Kate McCann i'm getting very frustrated with her story :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> For sure Brooke it's tomorrow night though so another day to wait :dohh: if you look at my chart it's been affected by something and my hormones are all over the bloody place i'm hoping it will calm down after she works her magic tomorrow? :hugs:x
> 
> :hugs:NS it's hard babes x
> 
> Tracey i have a good feeling your gonna ovulate very soon and this time for real haha :hugs: x
> 
> TMI ALERT: i've just been to the bathroom (i know shock, horror haha) and noticed not just a bit but loads and i mean loads of EWCM i've even had to change my underwear (i was thinking of taking a pic for you Brooke :winkwink:) and with my opk slightly getting darker esp my digi's i think i might get my surge tomorrow? Since charting i've been noticing every little thing :wacko:

Alright I'm high fiving you right now but there's no emoticon for it, but will skip the media on the EWCM thanks:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have talked about closing my office at lunch and hitting the gym; but, then I'd have to deal with my hair...:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, if I go by just your temps; I am thinking you will see a rise tomorrow and FF will just be one day off for you. :thumbup:
> 
> Start manifesting! :hugs:

i am manifesting :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> has any of you read the Madeleine by Kate McCann i'm getting very frustrated with her story :growlmad:

Is that story still popular in Europe? There's not much mention of it here anymore.


----------



## NorthStar

I haven't read that book am going through a phase of readin gloomy Scandinvaian thrillers right now. I take it she is blaming the police for everything and taking no responsbility herself for leaving the kids home alone?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> has any of you read the Madeleine by Kate McCann i'm getting very frustrated with her story :growlmad:
> 
> Is that story still popular in Europe? There's not much mention of it here anymore.Click to expand...

not as popular no but she's written a book about her life etc.... and i'm trying to get my head round why she could leave her 3 children in their apartment every night for hours on end wtf? I'm finding it fasinating but i'm also so angry with Kate and Gerry


----------



## dachsundmom

The only thing I can assume is that Kate thought it was 'safe' at the hotel; Idk...it all bothers me, tbh.

Right now Amanda Knox is the hot story here, now that the Casey Anthony trial is over.:growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies: Hope you all are having a wonderful morning. Had a little bit of red blood spotting. I think it has to do with the change in progestone. Don't know and am just going to leave it in the hands of the Lord.. Bit of a controversy in the Pregnant over 35 thread. Someone wrote another thread in the 3rd trimester threads (of all places) about "How old is too Old". Hurt some of the gals feelings in the 35+ thread. It is kinda funny the 20 years olds are saying 30 is too old to have kids. I laugh! Oh well hope you guys give them some support... Hope everyone is happily Boinking!!!


----------



## Mon_n_john

Northstar your friend has got some nerve! If I knew my friend was TTC I wouldn't juts email her a pic of my scan. I might mention it to her and ask if she wanted to see it but never would I assume. And if I had an email asking me to stop sending baby stuff to her I would have been very apologetic and would have been very emabarrased about my selfish act. I am so sorry that your "friend" doesn't understand. She sounds a bit daft.

Garnet, I too had some bleeding when I first started the progesterone. I use Crinone myself and always have a little bit of old dark brown /almost black blood mixed in with the discharge (sorry for TMI). Progesterone is notorious for irritating the cervix and causing some spotting. I would mention it to my OB if I were you just in case but don't worry much. My RE wasn't concerned at all when I told her about mine. Hugs.

I hope everyone else is having a lovely morning!


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet said:


> Good morning ladies: Hope you all are having a wonderful morning. Had a little bit of red blood spotting. I think it has to do with the change in progestone. Don't know and am just going to leave it in the hands of the Lord.. Bit of a controversy in the Pregnant over 35 thread. Someone wrote another thread in the 3rd trimester threads (of all places) about "How old is too Old". Hurt some of the gals feelings in the 35+ thread. It is kinda funny the 20 years olds are saying 30 is too old to have kids. I laugh! Oh well hope you guys give them some support... Hope everyone is happily Boinking!!!

There are some really stupid young women out there on the main forum :nope: makes you kind of despair a bit of humanity at times. I don't go on the Pregnancy forums but I might check it out.


----------



## Jodes2011

i may go and snoop :winkwink:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> The only thing I can assume is that Kate thought it was 'safe' at the hotel; Idk...it all bothers me, tbh.
> 
> Right now Amanda Knox is the hot story here, now that the Casey Anthony trial is over.:growlmad:

How insane. I don't care where you are vacationing, your children are never safe alone in a hotel. What if they get hurt for goodness sakes. I have always hired a sitter when I travel and then DH and I can enjoy the evening and not worry.


----------



## LLbean

Hello lovelies!!!!

NS...sorry about your friend...I'm sure she is having a hard time containing her excitement and the hormones don't allow her to think (giving her the benefit of the doubt) but maybe you do need to create a bit of a distance from her right now. I have a friend who has also been trying for a while, did IVF and thought she had accomplished her mission and ended up sad with news she had not...she is a tad bit younger than me.... I finally told her we were trying as well and may do IVF and was telling her how I know and understand how hard it is....she then shut me up real quick by saying that at least I have one daughter (my 20 Year old) and so no sympathy.... I know she was angry at the moment and honestly I was only trying to help her feel supported, so I never brought t up again...she has not written to me since and I respect that.

Jodes...follow the signs of your EWCM for O time. Like the other ladies said your temps are probably off due to acupuncture. FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!

Garnet, it happens I hear, so try not to worry

to all of you LOADS OF LOVE!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Hello lovelies!!!!
> 
> NS...sorry about your friend...I'm sure she is having a hard time containing her excitement and the hormones don't allow her to think (giving her the benefit of the doubt) but maybe you do need to create a bit of a distance from her right now. I have a friend who has also been trying for a while, did IVF and thought she had accomplished her mission and ended up sad with news she had not...she is a tad bit younger than me.... I finally told her we were trying as well and may do IVF and was telling her how I know and understand how hard it is....she then shut me up real quick by saying that at least I have one daughter (my 20 Year old) and so no sympathy.... I know she was angry at the moment and honestly I was only trying to help her feel supported, so I never brought t up again...she has not written to me since and I respect that.
> 
> Jodes...follow the signs of your EWCM for O time. Like the other ladies said your temps are probably off due to acupuncture. FINGERS CROSSED FOR YOU!!!!
> 
> Garnet, it happens I hear, so try not to worry
> 
> to all of you LOADS OF LOVE!

yeah i feeling much this afternoon phew!!!!! Have you tested today? :hugs:

Just went on that pregnancy 3rd tri and some of those girls need a slap :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

That thread is awful! :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Well I had a quick look at the thread Garnet mentioned (by the way when will someone pose the question "How young is too young" :haha:) 

Someone has said (and I quote) "14/15 years old MAY be too young to have a baby" - never mind the fact that that is 2 years under the age of consent for sex and still a child themselves :nope: makes me apreciate this forum even more, we;re good people on here :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Well I had a quick look at the thread Garnet mentioned (by the way when will someone pose the question "How young is too young" :haha:)
> 
> Someone has said (and I quote) "14/15 years old MAY be too young to have a baby" - never mind the fact that that is 2 years under the age of consent for sex and still a child themselves :nope: makes me apreciate this forum even more, we;re good people on here :thumbup:

i second that :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Those women might as well have said, "you're old and your uterus has dried up." :nope:

Bitc*es! lol:haha::growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

i wonder what these young girls will think when they reach our 'old age' ?? I reckon at least half will go on and have babies in their late 30's


----------



## Garnet

Mon_n_john said:


> Northstar your friend has got some nerve! If I knew my friend was TTC I wouldn't juts email her a pic of my scan. I might mention it to her and ask if she wanted to see it but never would I assume. And if I had an email asking me to stop sending baby stuff to her I would have been very apologetic and would have been very emabarrased about my selfish act. I am so sorry that your "friend" doesn't understand. She sounds a bit daft.
> 
> Garnet, I too had some bleeding when I first started the progesterone. I use Crinone myself and always have a little bit of old dark brown /almost black blood mixed in with the discharge (sorry for TMI). Progesterone is notorious for irritating the cervix and causing some spotting. I would mention it to my OB if I were you just in case but don't worry much. My RE wasn't concerned at all when I told her about mine. Hugs.
> 
> I hope everyone else is having a lovely morning!

Thanks Mon it stopped this morning. I change from 100 mg to 200mg. so it could of irratated my cervix. Hoping that is the case...


----------



## NorthStar

:nope: some people.

It's like they are saying god forbid you wait for a time in life where you are emotionally equipped and financially able to give a child the best possible start in life. Why would you want to have a wonderful home and a good education yourself first....:dohh:

Having a younger parent is no gurantee that they will stick around, my OH lost his mum when she was 49 years old :cry: she was a teen parent and they often end up having a pretty hard life.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> :nope: some people.
> 
> It's like they are saying god forbid you wait for a time in life where you are emotionally equipped and financially able to give a child the best possible start in life. Why would you want to have a wonderful home and a good education yourself first....:dohh:
> 
> Having a younger parent is no gurantee that they will stick around, my OH lost his mum when she was 49 years old :cry: she was a teen parent and they often end up having a pretty hard life.

:thumbup:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Garnet said:


> Thanks Mon it stopped this morning. I change from 100 mg to 200mg. so it could of irratated my cervix. Hoping that is the case...

That's probably what it was. Good to hear!


----------



## Desperado167

garnet ,great the bleeding stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet...I am so glad the bleeding stopped.

I no longer think I will be 'home free' if I get my BFP....

It seems that the real worry begins then....:nope:

This is a marathon roller coaster we're on, isn't it! :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet...I am so glad the bleeding stopped.
> 
> I no longer think I will be 'home free' if I get my BFP....
> 
> It seems that the real worry begins then....:nope:
> 
> This is a marathon roller coaster we're on, isn't it! :nope:

yes it is ...BIG TIME!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet...I am so glad the bleeding stopped.
> 
> I no longer think I will be 'home free' if I get my BFP....
> 
> It seems that the real worry begins then....:nope:
> 
> This is a marathon roller coaster we're on, isn't it! :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet...I am so glad the bleeding stopped.
> 
> I no longer think I will be 'home free' if I get my BFP....
> 
> It seems that the real worry begins then....:nope:
> 
> This is a marathon roller coaster we're on, isn't it! :nope:

The worry is ten thousand times higher wen u get your bfp ,but once u have that baby in your arms it is the most wonderful amazing feeling in the world and soooooo worth it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder, though, if I would be able to handle the anxiety. When do you relax? 
Or, is there anxiety throughout the entire pregnancy? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I wonder, though, if I would be able to handle the anxiety. When do you relax?
> Or, is there anxiety throughout the entire pregnancy? :wacko:

When they turn 21, lol:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I wonder, though, if I would be able to handle the anxiety. When do you relax?
> Or, is there anxiety throughout the entire pregnancy? :wacko:
> 
> When they turn 21, lol:hugs:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha::haha: Lovely...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> garnet ,great the bleeding stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wondering where you were!! Hope you having a nice day..:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I wonder, though, if I would be able to handle the anxiety. When do you relax?
> Or, is there anxiety throughout the entire pregnancy? :wacko:

Well I've had 4 children. Two when I was younger and two when I was older and never had any problems during my pregnancy except my second daughter when I was 5 months and I had been mowing and it was just too much and I bled for a about a week but other than the last two MC everything went smoothly... Really strange!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> garnet ,great the bleeding stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wondering where you were!! Hope you having a nice day..:thumbup:Click to expand...

Hi Hun,:hugs::hugs:Been out with my friend all day ,hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> garnet ,great the bleeding stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wondering where you were!! Hope you having a nice day..:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun,:hugs::hugs:Been with my friend all day ,finally talked her into going to the docs after weeks of worry about a mole and skin tags and it ends up she has to go into hospital for a biopsy and wants me to go in with her ,dear love her ,she is a single mom and all alone and she doesnt want to worry her mom and dad or her dd ,bless her so I was giving her some comfort and keeping her busy ,:hugs::hugs:Garnet so glad u are ok and the bleeding has ceased ,such a worry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You did so well getting your friend to the doctors Despie:hugs: early detection and treatment can make a huge difference and without your intervention she would not have had this checked out :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...Well done, T! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all :hi:jodes,hope today's a better day ,ns remember u promised to poas tonight :haha:Llbean garnet mon-Jon,,keeping all fixed for u all that everything progresses nicely :hugs::hugs:Brooke,Eva indigo butterfly,jax ,hope u are all ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM :still poas for o ,had a tiny rise today ,have started dtd at nite time so every 24 hours :thumbup:,hope it's not much longer as dh really busy at work and I have a feeling I may not o till the weekend :growlmad:Opks still neg and cbfm on low :dohh:,next month will hopefully be a better month.:thumbup:Going to help fill up bags of food today for the homeless in church .Hope u all have a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Feeling much better today Tracey xxxxx just waiting on ovulation now but hopefully it won't be long :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Any better today M?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Any better today M?

Yes, feeling a little bit calmer thanks, after a trip to the beach this morning lol.

How are you doing? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am manifesting AF, lol:hugs:

I'd better have a good temp drop tomorrow or I will :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I am manifesting AF, lol:hugs:
> 
> I'd better have a good temp drop tomorrow or I will :cry:

:haha::haha::haha: what are you like lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have firmly taken the 'September is dead' oath, lol.

I raised my right hand and placed my left hand on a box of tampons while saying my oath, so I do believe it's official! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Am going to find me a pumpkin pic and dig out the tampons tomorrow :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

I had better get a big drop or a big rise or hubby's gonna kick my ass :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I had better get a big drop or a big rise or hubby's gonna kick my ass :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Start manifesting! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I had better get a big drop or a big rise or hubby's gonna kick my ass :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::
> Start manifesting! :hugs:Click to expand...

just back Brooke ,how you today???:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Mon_n_john

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I had better get a big drop or a big rise or hubby's gonna kick my ass :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::
> Start manifesting! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> just back Brooke after a day of packing food bags for the homeless,my head is thumping and I have four kids to do home works with ,dinner to make and a house to clean ,am already exhausted but I suppose it was worth it and it's only one day a week ,how you today???:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You are SUCH a good person! You deserve nothing but the best. I believe in karma and you have something great coming your way Despie!:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Order take-out, lol. Every now and then you gotta do, what you gotta do. :hugs:

I am not sure how I am today, TBH....:flower:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> I am not sure how I am today, TBH....:flower:

:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...good girl!

Butterfly & DMom....your charts look good, but only 1 of you POAS...

See girls...This is why I wait to BD even as DH begs for some action....I don't want to get worn out and I don't want DH to get worn out....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Order take-out, lol. Every now and then you gotta do, what you gotta do. :hugs:
> 
> I am not sure how I am today, TBH....:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Def can't order carry out ,have promised ds a savoury mince pie :dohh:He's really fussy but has requested a pie so I am happy to make it as I know he will clear his plate ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You're so nice, D!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Despie...good girl!
> 
> Butterfly & DMom....your charts look good, but only 1 of you POAS...
> 
> See girls...This is why I wait to BD even as DH begs for some action....I don't want to get worn out and I don't want DH to get worn out....

Yea,someone please poas :haha:Indigo it was those bloody ovulation predictor tests that I tried for the first time :dohh:They give me positives for two or three days so I got all excited and dtd then I didn't ovulate ,I think next month will be much easier for me as my cycle will have settled better after my loss ,:hugs::hugs:in further I will listen to you !!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mon-n Jon ,thank you ,hope u are right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I did POAS, Lol.

It's 12DPO and I got a BFN...this cycle is over and I took my oath.

September is dead a buried.....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I did POAS, Lol.
> 
> It's 12DPO and I got a BFN...this cycle is over and I took my oath.
> 
> September is dead a buried.....:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry lovely ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry Brooke....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nothing to be sorry about at all! I had determined last week, that for reasons we will not discuss again, that I didn't want a BFP out of this cycle.:growlmad:

Yes, I know I am being unreasonable....it's the PMS. :haha:


----------



## Mon_n_john

dachsundmom said:


> I did POAS, Lol.
> 
> It's 12DPO and I got a BFN...this cycle is over and I took my oath.
> 
> September is dead a buried.....:haha:

:hugs: Then it's on to October which is actually my favorite month! After all, it's harvest time soon so it seems appropriate.:thumbup:

I am restraining myself from starting my fall decorating since it is not officially autumn yet but I did buy a lovely orange lamp yesterday to contrast against my dark blue walls. It looks fabulous next to my chocolate leather sectional with orange stitching.


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Despie...good girl!
> 
> Butterfly & DMom....your charts look good, but only 1 of you POAS...
> 
> See girls...This is why I wait to BD even as DH begs for some action....I don't want to get worn out and I don't want DH to get worn out....

I don't think the novelty has worn off for me yet, I'm sure it will soon and as long as I have a pot to piss in as the saying goes, I will piss in it :haha::haha: (even if it comes up BFN)

I am POASing til 12dpo then counting myself out although ask me that again at 13 dpo :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Nothing to be sorry about at all! I had determined last week, that for reasons we will not discuss again, that I didn't want a BFP out of this cycle.:growlmad:
> 
> Yes, I know I am being unreasonable....it's the PMS. :haha:

here's to October Brooke :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

hey indigo do you fancy being my future bump buddy? xx


----------



## LLbean

Brooke, October it is then :)


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> hey indigo do you fancy being my future bump buddy? xx


Yes! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well then I get to add you too!


----------



## dachsundmom

I took the liberty and assumed I had permission, so you are added now Indigo!


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Well then I get to add you too!


:wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

I just want to add you all as actual bump buddies :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Me too me too!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> I just want to add you all as actual bump buddies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Me too me too!!!!


:hug::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :dance::hi::hi:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning hunny bun how are you feeling? Have you a positive opk? :hugs::hugs:

I haven't got a positive opk as yet :wacko: and i'm really beginning to think i won't grrrr..... my tests are lighter than they were yesterday morning which makes me think that i might have missed my surge? Who knows? I can't afford to use 2 of the clearblue digi's in one day and i only have 1 left now but i've found someone on ebay thats selling just the sticks £10.00 for 10 sticks. I will add the link :thumbup:

I will update my acupunture session on my thread i don't like repeating myself it's boring..but i'm going to do another digi test this afternoon and then i will have no alternative but to go out and buy some from Asda. TTC costs loads of money :wacko:

Thanks indigo and butterfly for being my bump buddies :hugs: and to everyone else who is my bump buddy - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

By the way i'm really frustrated today with my sister in law but i feel awful even saying it because she's having treatment for breast cancer :cry:

She came round to give Jude his new lunchbag for nursery and she just asked how i was doing etc etc..... i told her i was going for my acupunture and she said 'what are you doing that for?' so i said for fertility. She looked at me and rolled her eyes and tutted. Why can't anyone be happy for me and my hubby? Why is it such a big deal to them? We never ask for anything from our family. :hugs:


----------



## moggi

Awww Jodes :hugs::hugs: When is your acupuncture? Today?


----------



## Jodes2011

moggi said:


> Awww Jodes :hugs::hugs: When is your acupuncture? Today?

it was yesterday :hugs: i've just updated on my acupunture thread if your interested :hugs: thanks hun x


----------



## moggi

Oh sorry hun, i'm not with it today lol. I'll go and have a look :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning jodes and everyone else ,:hugs:We are deffo in the same boat this month andI am ready to tip over into the sea.dh went asleep last nite and we didn't dtd also this morning he went to work early and won't be back till late ,I still haven't had a positive opk and it's def lighter than yesterday :cry:,I have just been using my cbfm tests and I can't afford any more digis and the place I ordered the cheap ones from won't be here till Tuesday :growlmad:I really am pissed with it all ,have my hospital apt on wednesday and don't want to say my cycles are messed up or show him my temping as they are so messed up ,so fed up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie and Jodes - sorry your cycles seem confusing and messed up :cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning jodes and everyone else ,:hugs:We are deffo in the same boat this month andI am ready to tip over into the sea.dh went asleep last nite and we didn't dtd also this morning he went to work early and won't be back till late ,I still haven't had a positive opk and it's def lighter than yesterday :cry:,I have just been using my cbfm tests and I can't afford any more digis and the place I ordered the cheap ones from won't be here till Tuesday :growlmad:I really am pissed with it all ,have my hospital apt on wednesday and don't want to say my cycles are messed up or show him my temping as they are so messed up ,so fed up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

it's doing my nut in Tracey and we've done really well with dtd :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i don't care if i don't see a +opk just as long as i get confirmation i've ovulated :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry just read your other post ,:hugs::hugs:Glad sil is getting better but she will be back in the hospital if she makes my jodes sad :grr::grr::grr::trouble:seriously love don't let them get you down ,you can and will have as many babies as u want :hugs:,we are all here to support you always,:hugs::hugs:My ,:baby::flower:....love always Tracey :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie and Jodes - sorry your cycles seem confusing and messed up :cry::cry:

Thanks lovely,just looking at your avatar makes me laugh ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry just read your other post ,:hugs::hugs:Glad sil is getting better but she will be back in the hospital if she makes my jodes sad :grr::grr::grr::trouble:seriously love don't let them get you down ,you can and will have as many babies as u want :hugs:,we are all here to support you always,:hugs::hugs:My family are the exact same and I don't even speak to them anymore as they have upset me too many times ,no- one understands the deep need we feel to have another little one in our arms ,:baby::flower:....love always Tracey :hugs::hugs:

Thanks :hugs: she's a lovely woman most of the time but i'm nearly 37 for christ sake all i want is for peope to be happy for me. At least i know she's on the mend and there's no my cancer i've been worried sick about her. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry just read your other post ,:hugs::hugs:Glad sil is getting better but she will be back in the hospital if she makes my jodes sad :grr::grr::grr::trouble:seriously love don't let them get you down ,you can and will have as many babies as u want :hugs:,we are all here to support you always,:hugs::hugs:My family are the exact same and I don't even speak to them anymore as they have upset me too many times ,no- one understands the deep need we feel to have another little one in our arms ,:baby::flower:....love always Tracey :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks :hugs: she's a lovely woman most of the time but i'm nearly 37 for christ sake all i want is for peope to be happy for me. At least i know she's on the mend and there's no my cancer i've been worried sick about her. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am glad she is better too Hun but don't let them get you down ,am gonna head out for a walk to try Lift my spirits ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

happy walking love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

Jodie...your SIL might have been rolling her eyes at acupuncture, not TTC; since she's in treatment right now for cancer, drugs might be her world and acupuncture might seem too much like forest chanting.

Either way.....:hugs:

Tracey, you have to tell the doctor that your cycles has been a little off or he cannot treat you properly; medicine can only treat symptoms you tell them about...please be totally upfront or I will be on your doorstep next Thursday! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Jodie...your SIL might have been rolling her eyes at acupuncture, not TTC; since she's in treatment right now for cancer, drugs might be her world and acupuncture might seem too much like forest chanting.
> 
> Either way.....:hugs:
> 
> Tracey, you have to tell the doctor that your cycles has been a little off or he cannot treat you properly; medicine can only treat symptoms you tell them about...please be totally upfront or I will be on your doorstep next Thursday! :growlmad::hugs:

yeah i heard ya :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Well dh came home for lunch and brought me down to boots and bought two boxes of clear blue ovulation kits ,one digi and the other one u read yourself ,cost him 45 pounds :blush::shrug:but I have just done one and I am happy to say there is another line that looks like it will be positive in time for the weekend so although I am not over the moon it's good enough to tell me o is approaching ,:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh came home for lunch and brought me down to boots and bought two boxes of clear blue ovulation kits ,one digi and the other one u read yourself ,cost him 45 pounds :blush::shrug:but I have just done one and I am happy to say there is another line that looks like it will be positive in time for the weekend so although I am not over the moon it's good enough to tell me o is approaching ,:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

thank god!!!! At least one of us is getting some answers. I'm trying to get an appointment for my smear (i should've had it at the beginning of this year but i never can get the chance to see anyone after 6.00pm) I might book in for a well woman checkup do you know what they entail? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I think u have a physical exam of breasts and a pelvic exam,also a health assessment and they look at your health history ,think it help u relax Hun if you got one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I think u have a physical exam of breasts and a pelvic exam,also a health assessment and they look at your health history ,think it help u relax Hun if you got one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thats if i can make an appointment bloody doctors :hugs::hugs: calm jodie calm :hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh came home for lunch and brought me down to boots and bought two boxes of clear blue ovulation kits ,one digi and the other one u read yourself ,cost him 45 pounds :blush::shrug:but I have just done one and I am happy to say there is another line that looks like it will be positive in time for the weekend so although I am not over the moon it's good enough to tell me o is approaching ,:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

oh and i'm miffed at the thought of having to spend £20+ on digi's. I've gone through almost 50 IC's and 7 digi's this cycle so far. Where the f*** is my surge?? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, what did your latest OPK look like?


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning hunny bun how are you feeling? Have you a positive opk? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I haven't got a positive opk as yet :wacko: and i'm really beginning to think i won't grrrr..... my tests are lighter than they were yesterday morning which makes me think that i might have missed my surge? Who knows? I can't afford to use 2 of the clearblue digi's in one day and i only have 1 left now but i've found someone on ebay thats selling just the sticks £10.00 for 10 sticks. I will add the link :thumbup:
> 
> I will update my acupunture session on my thread i don't like repeating myself it's boring..but i'm going to do another digi test this afternoon and then i will have no alternative but to go out and buy some from Asda. TTC costs loads of money :wacko:
> 
> Thanks indigo and butterfly for being my bump buddies :hugs: and to everyone else who is my bump buddy - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

we can all be bump buddies... I am SO ready for that...come on all those BFPs!!!!



Jodes2011 said:


> By the way i'm really frustrated today with my sister in law but i feel awful even saying it because she's having treatment for breast cancer :cry:
> 
> She came round to give Jude his new lunchbag for nursery and she just asked how i was doing etc etc..... i told her i was going for my acupunture and she said 'what are you doing that for?' so i said for fertility. She looked at me and rolled her eyes and tutted. Why can't anyone be happy for me and my hubby? Why is it such a big deal to them? We never ask for anything from our family. :hugs:

Wow...well her Cancer may give her a slight pass but honestly Jodes, none of her business!!!! See? That is why I am not telling anyone anything. I hate when people get nosy and have "something to say" about my life. Ugh!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well dh came home for lunch and brought me down to boots and bought two boxes of clear blue ovulation kits ,one digi and the other one u read yourself ,cost him 45 pounds :blush::shrug:but I have just done one and I am happy to say there is another line that looks like it will be positive in time for the weekend so although I am not over the moon it's good enough to tell me o is approaching ,:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> thank god!!!! At least one of us is getting some answers. I'm trying to get an appointment for my smear (i should've had it at the beginning of this year but i never can get the chance to see anyone after 6.00pm) I might book in for a well woman checkup do you know what they entail? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

FYI, if you have a PA done be sure to abstain from sex for 2 day before it... It can give you wonky results otherwise.

at our age they may send you in for a mammogram too. FUN! (not)


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, what did your latest OPK look like?

like yesterdays but only fainter :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what did your latest OPK look like?
> 
> like yesterdays but only fainter :cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry:

Have you always had your surge by CD15?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, what did your latest OPK look like?
> 
> like yesterdays but only fainter :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry:
> 
> Have you always had your surge by CD15?:hugs:Click to expand...

latest surge i've had since monitoring is on day 16 so fingers crossed i get it tomorrow. But this is only when i've been tracking it i could've had months where i ovulated later but never realised because i was never monitoring it?! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Then no worries! :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Then no worries! :flower:

i know wtf is the matter with me?? This is probably why i'm late ovulating because i'm stressing over it :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I promise from now on more relaxed. I felt calm and serene last night after Acup.


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you track OV with your boys?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Then no worries! :flower:
> 
> i know wtf is the matter with me?? This is probably why i'm late ovulating because i'm stressing over it :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I promise from now on more relaxed. I felt calm and serene last night after Acup.Click to expand...

There's nothing wrong with u Hun,u just want this so much :hugs:Like all of us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,where are you:hugs: ,jax we miss you:hugs: ,llbean so happy for you:hugs: ,butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet ,hope all is well , mon , indigo Brooke jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Did you track OV with your boys?

Brooke I didnt do opks with any of my kids :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS will be in meetings the rest of the week and con't come out to play until the evenings.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Did you track OV with your boys?

with Oliver no 

with Aaron yes and i got my surge on day 14 (i remember that very clearly because i mentioned to my SIL that i was bang on time and i needed to go and make babies :winkwink:)

with Jude no because he was unexpected and when we dtd (i remember this very clearly too) i told dh that i was way past ovulation and their was no way i could get pregnant because i was on day 20 on a 28 day cycle. I've always had a 28 day cycle since being young. And ended up pregnant :wacko:

with Ted yes and i got my surge on day 13 

I was fortunate to get my bfp 1st time and so i've never really had much experience with it apart from this year. 



:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:Well Jodie, from what you just told me...you've had OV later than CD15 before...so you are well within your timing. 

Refresh my old brain, is this the first cycle you have had since taking the evil EPO?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs:Well Jodie, from what you just told me...you've had OV later than CD15 before...so you are well within your timing.
> 
> Refresh my old brain, is this the first cycle you have had since taking the evil EPO?

yes the last time i took EPO was August cycle :hugs: i'm taking soy next cycle


----------



## Butterfly67

Think I am going to take soy for my Oct/Nov cycle - can't take it for the next one as not sure where to get it here. Can someone remind me how much i need to take please? Sorry I know this has been answered before :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

It might be lingering EPO...ask NS about it. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> It might be lingering EPO...ask NS about it. :hugs:

bloody hell really? I regret taking that now :cry: :hugs:

Butterfly - First month i took 100mg 3-7 bfp but ended in chemical and second month 200mg 1-5 :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

just have to say that I am so loving the pumpkins over here:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> just have to say that I am so loving the pumpkins over here:flower::flower::flower:

:haha::haha: i was just about to say to butterfly her pumpkin always makes me laugh :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It might be lingering EPO...ask NS about it. :hugs:
> 
> bloody hell really? I regret taking that now :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Butterfly - First month i took 100mg 3-7 bfp but ended in chemical and second month 200mg 1-5 :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Jodie.

I know NS had problems with EPO but I have been taking it for 3 months and it hasn't changed my cycle at all :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> just have to say that I am so loving the pumpkins over here:flower::flower::flower:
> 
> :haha::haha: i was just about to say to butterfly her pumpkin always makes me laugh :hugs:Click to expand...

I scare myself when I post lol, I might have to find one a bit less scary once I am less angry lol :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Was considering the soy but am way too scared of it messing up my already messed up cycle ,would prob wait two months to ovulate ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Was considering the soy but am way too scared of it messing up my already messed up cycle ,would prob wait two months to ovulate ,:hugs:

See what you find out from your hospital appointment first. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was considering the soy but am way too scared of it messing up my already messed up cycle ,would prob wait two months to ovulate ,:hugs:
> 
> See what you find out from your hospital appointment first. :hugs:Click to expand...

I will Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Think I am going to take soy for my Oct/Nov cycle - can't take it for the next one as not sure where to get it here. Can someone remind me how much i need to take please? Sorry I know this has been answered before :dohh:

I took it Day 5-9 just like Clomid and I only took 68 mg and used Instead Cups and preseed... Good luck...Took it at night so side affects weren't so bad..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,hoping things are going smoothly with u Hun,hope you are taking it easy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hello ladies, I've been stuck at a work function and only got home at 10pm - long day of it for me, I missed you guys :flower:

Wont' be around much next week either, but I'll be back on tomorrow, so catch you all then.

Jodes had a look at your chart, you didn't take EPO this cycle right? You had the same SE as me off it, so I wouldn't recommend taking it again whilst ttc but this current cycle it might be the acupuncture that is affecting things, and from the article I read that could go on a a month or two til your body adjusts, IDK what did the acupuncture lady say about it? 

I MIGHT do a soy cycle next month (September = so dead to me) but depends on when AF shows, I can't risk a single thing that might delay O :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, for the love of God, put up your pumpkin and take the September is dead oath!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey it was me that started September is dead or was it you????

I was going to wait for AF but sod it, I'll do it tomorrow though, I'm a bit knackered to dick around with my siggy tonight. Tomorrow I'll stick on my future bump buddies as well. And get a pumpkin ticker.

Hey Despie :hugs: sorry your cycle is being so frustrating as well, i think we all need September to be over. Brooke is right though, you have to tell the hospital about it. And once you get your new thermometer that will make a big difference.

Jodes I used about 40 opks this cycle, no joke, I was tearing my hair out - it all came good in the end (ooh er missus LOL) but it took ages to get there, BCP in my case. 

I'm going to order another box of OPK for October - I'm done with September


----------



## dachsundmom

I honestly don't remember which one of us started it, but it works for me regardless, lol.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,Northstar so happy to hear u are ok just busy ,we have all really missed having u around lovely,:hugs:I have also spent a bloody fortune this month on tests and guess wot ,cbfm still on low and temps dropped again today :shrug::shrug::shrug:I actually am so fed up that I dont actually care anymore ,I really am angry with my body ,my cycle was 35 days last month after my mc them I started the b6 which lengthens it even more so it could be xmas before I ovulate or maybe I won't ovulate at all ,that's the way it's looking ,am so sick of moaning and worrying and stressing all the time .the whole days mood for me is determined from my temp and line on the opk ,it's just not right ,:cry::cry:I really dont know how much more I can take .........:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hello ladies, I've been stuck at a work function and only got home at 10pm - long day of it for me, I missed you guys :flower:
> 
> Wont' be around much next week either, but I'll be back on tomorrow, so catch you all then.
> 
> Jodes had a look at your chart, you didn't take EPO this cycle right? You had the same SE as me off it, so I wouldn't recommend taking it again whilst ttc but this current cycle it might be the acupuncture that is affecting things, and from the article I read that could go on a a month or two til your body adjusts, IDK what did the acupuncture lady say about it?
> 
> I MIGHT do a soy cycle next month (September = so dead to me) but depends on when AF shows, I can't risk a single thing that might delay O :nope:

Missed you babe :hugs: glad your back. No i didn't take EPO this cycle and when i went for my acupunture she said it can affect my temps and will settle down very soon. My meds are whats making me have hot sweats :dohh:

But i can say and i am very relieved my OPK's are getting dark not as dark as the control line but darker than they've ever been this cycle. I didn't get any digi's because they cost £22.00 for 7 when i can get 20 for £22.00 from amazon. I just bought some asda's own brand and used an IC i will post the pics when i get round to it. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,Northstar so happy to hear u are ok just busy ,we have all really missed having u around lovely,:hugs:I have also spent a bloody fortune this month on tests and guess wot ,cbfm still on low and temps dropped again today :shrug::shrug::shrug:I actually am so fed up that I dont actually care anymore ,I really am angry with my body ,my cycle was 35 days last month after my mc them I started the b6 which lengthens it even more so it could be xmas before I ovulate or maybe I won't ovulate at all ,that's the way it's looking ,am so sick of moaning and worrying and stressing all the time .the whole days mood for me is determined from my temp and line on the opk ,it's just not right ,:cry::cry:I really dont know how much more I can take .........:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sweetheart please keep testing i know its a pain in the ass :hugs::hugs::hugs: mine have just gotten darker today but still not positive. I'm thinking i need to stay calm and say to myself it will happen. I know it will it's just when? My hubby said to me last night 'stop stressing over it because this is probably the reason why i'm late' and he's right which pains me to say that. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0814.jpg

getting there x


----------



## Jodes2011

Just adding a comment from the thread thats been locked.

My kids love trick and treating and they get dressed up every year and look fab and i know many mums who put in loads of effort for halloween. I love halloween with the kids but it's unfair when the neighbours just closed their curtains/blinds and not bother answering the door when these kids are so excited. Do your kids like halloween Tracey? xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

So happy for you jodes ,hope that line darkens ,I really do Hun,you are so lovely and I really want you to get a really sticky bfp ,:hugs::hugs:As for me ,I hate being like this as I am usually such a happy person but I am such a worrier ,your dh is right the stress really doesn't help,:hugs::hugs:but dh has just gone to work and had to talk me into dtd before he went :haha::haha::blush:So tomorrow's another day ,maybe then I will get a darker line ,I just hate the way this crap has started to effect me both physically and emotionally ,:cry:I don't want anyone to feel sorry for me ,I am just f--ked off with it all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> So happy for you jodes ,hope that line darkens ,I really do Hun,you are so lovely and I really want you to get a really sticky bfp ,:hugs::hugs:As for me ,I hate being like this as I am usually such a happy person but I am such a worrier ,your dh is right the stress really doesn't help,:hugs::hugs:but dh has just gone to work and had to talk me into dtd before he went :haha::haha::blush:So tomorrow's another day ,maybe then I will get a darker line ,I just hate the way this crap has started to effect me both physically and emotionally ,:cry:I don't want anyone to feel sorry for me ,I am just f--ked off with it all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

me too hun i've been really f**ked off these past few weeks. It's bloody hard work ttc and it does get you down. You are like me the other day when i couldn't be bothered with dtd and hubby had to entice me. Have you some pics to upload? :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I don't have any opk pics as broke it in half with my temper this morning :blush: but I will share a gorge pic of my baby girl ,:) :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I don't have any opk pics as broke it in half with my temper this morning :blush: but I will share a gorge pic of my baby girl ,:) :)

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC03932.jpg

gorgeous she has a look of Nicole Kidman :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:

she'll be just getting up i reckon.......Brooke where are you????:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:
> 
> she'll be just getting up i reckon.......Brooke where are you????:hugs:Click to expand...

Your little son is so cute in the pic ,I just want to kiss the face off him :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:
> 
> she'll be just getting up i reckon.......Brooke where are you????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your little son is so cute in the pic ,I just want to kiss the face off him :)Click to expand...

just like his mamma :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:
> 
> she'll be just getting up i reckon.......Brooke where are you????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your little son is so cute in the pic ,I just want to kiss the face off him :)Click to expand...
> 
> just like his mamma :winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...

Yea ,I would love to kiss the face off you too :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> She looks so cute and innocent but she can be a terror lol,where is everyone ,BROOKE .....,:coffee:
> 
> she'll be just getting up i reckon.......Brooke where are you????:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Your little son is so cute in the pic ,I just want to kiss the face off him :)Click to expand...
> 
> just like his mamma :winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea ,I would love to kiss the face off you too :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: what are you like :blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I just got here! It is, after all, 6:26 AM here now, lol.:flower:

Jodie and Tracey...:hugs: I am so sorry that it's been such a rough cycle for both of you! I would love to tell you that it gets easier, but I can't.:cry:

However, I'm here as long as you guys need me.:thumbup:

AFM, my damn temp won't drop and I'm not going to magically get a BFP at 14DPO, so I am not happy.:growlmad:

Yes, Tracey, one temp can make or break your day...but for me, not knowing would be much worse.

Happy Friday lovelies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Gorgeous little girl!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I just got here! It is, after all, 6:26 AM here now, lol.:flower:
> 
> Jodie and Tracey...:hugs: I am so sorry that it's been such a rough cycle for both of you! I would love to tell you that it gets easier, but I can't.:cry:
> 
> However, I'm here as long as you guys need me.:thumbup:
> 
> AFM, my damn temp won't drop and I'm not going to magically get a BFP at 14DPO, so I am not happy.:growlmad:
> 
> Yes, Tracey, one temp can make or break your day...but for me, not knowing would be much worse.
> 
> Happy Friday lovelies!

cheers hun i'm sure i'll get there patience is whats needed and i've never been a patient person. 

Look at my temps last month mine were the same and then all of a sudden a temp drop it can just spring up from nowhere. Good luck for next cycle hun :hugs:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, are you on any supplements this month?

I think your body is still working out the EPO and it's going to be a late OV.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, are you on any supplements this month?
> 
> I think your body is still working out the EPO and it's going to be a late OV.

only pregnacare 

https://www.vitabiotics.com/pregnacare/conception_productinfo.aspx?gclid=CPDk0qHKoasCFesLtAodjSDsiA

yeah and i've been reading how acupunture does delay ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's nothing in the Pregnacare that looks bad, so it's not that.

Will acupuncture also lengthen your LP?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> There's nothing in the Pregnacare that looks bad, so it's not that.
> 
> Will acupuncture also lengthen your LP?

:shrug: i've no idea if it does then i'll have a long cycle :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Brooke ,I will silently wish for a bfp and please dont slap me ,:haha:Omg it's only half six there ,sorry we woke u up ,so af is due tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Morning Brooke ,I will silently wish for a bfp and please dont slap me ,:haha:Omg it's only half six there ,sorry we woke u up ,so af is due tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

AF could be here anytime now...my LP is funny bc I've been doing some sort of medicated cycle.

I based AF off of last month's soy cycle, but hell if I know anything anymore.:wacko:

I actually get up very early every single stinking morning...I am just not a late sleeper.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning Brooke ,I will silently wish for a bfp and please dont slap me ,:haha:Omg it's only half six there ,sorry we woke u up ,so af is due tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AF could be here anytime now...my LP is funny bc I've been doing some sort of medicated cycle.
> 
> I based AF off of last month's soy cycle, but hell if I know anything anymore.:wacko:
> 
> I actually get up very early every single stinking morning...I am just not a late sleeper.:nope:Click to expand...

Well I am def not starting any supplements and wen af appears I am stopping the b6 too ,I am also an early riser even at the weekends ,it sucks ESP wen dh likes a lie in and complains wen I waken him,,do u feel like af is coming ?sshhh,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Friday ladies, 
Hope things are going well for everyone! Is Jodes pregnant or was that for Ovulation? Well this week has been kinda of a roller coaster! Lots of Appointments. I have been spotting since Sunday just in the morning. I asked people locally who were on Progestrone if they spotted and they said yes. Yesterday I kinda freaked because there was more than spotting than usual but this morning no spotting!! I'm kinda on edge because both my MC started out with little spotting and got worse. Well Tuesday we get a scan done... Hope everyone is doing well boinking away...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...I feel like I do every cycle:

First I worry about OV, then I worry about a BFP, and finally I worry about menopause, lol.:wacko:

It would seem that I am never satisfied! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Thank you! D mom..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Friday ladies,
> Hope things are going well for everyone! Is Jodes pregnant or was that for Ovulation? Well this week has been kinda of a roller coaster! Lots of Appointments. I have been spotting since Sunday just in the morning. I asked people locally who were on Progestrone if they spotted and they said yes. Yesterday I kinda freaked because there was more than spotting than usual but this morning no spotting!! I'm kinda on edge because both my MC started out with little spotting and got worse. Well Tuesday we get a scan done... Hope everyone is doing well boinking away...

Have also heard peeps spotting wen on it :hugs:,jodes isn't pregnant it's her opks ,I really hope it settles down Hun,omg the bloody worry is awful ,hope tuesdsy comes quick for u Hun ,will light a candle for you and pray for everything to be ok :hugs::hugs::hugs: ,


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...I feel like I do every cycle:
> 
> First I worry about OV, then I worry about a BFP, and finally I worry about menopause, lol.:wacko:
> 
> It would seem that I am never satisfied! :haha:

We are all the same Hun ,:thumbup:Your chart does look different from the last few months and I am no expert but it does ,fixed it stays up ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, my chart looks very different! See, you are an expert...:hugs:

How about we just Fx for whatever is supposed to happen, happening quickly, lol.:thumbup:

September is dead to me.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, my chart looks very different! See, you are an expert...:hugs:
> 
> How about we just Fx for whatever is supposed to happen, happening quickly, lol.:thumbup:
> 
> September is dead to me.:haha:

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, my chart looks very different! See, you are an expert...:hugs:
> 
> How about we just Fx for whatever is supposed to happen, happening quickly, lol.:thumbup:
> 
> September is dead to me.:haha:

Just been looking at your previous charts and you seem to dip before now so it's making me wonder mmmmmm....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I got a BFN yesterday...ther is no way I can wrap my head around thinking the test was too early. :shrug:

The only way it could be possible is if I am wrong about my OV day and there is nothing on my chart that could indicate that, lol. :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I got a BFN yesterday...ther is no way I can wrap my head around thinking the test was too early. :shrug:
> 
> The only way it could be possible is if I am wrong about my OV day and there is nothing on my chart that could indicate that, lol. :flower:

looks like you need to wait it out and see what happens. Bloody waiting :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::coffee::coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

:coffee::coffee::iron::shower::hangwashing::laundry::dishes::book::book::book::wine::loo::loo:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom....I hope it is a surprise for you ;-) but like you say, what ever it is just be already!

Jodes, keep doing the dance cause you are fertile my friend... OV her or coming, you are fertile

Despie, sorry you are so frustrated :hugs::hugs::hugs:

All your kids are SO CUTE!!! Jodes, that little pumpkin is biteable :winkwink: and Despie that red hair princess is too beautiful!

Garnet, may this spotting be nothing ... I am a worrier too so I understand
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Elizabeth,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks Elizabeth :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Good evening ladies, I'm back :hugs: missed you guys.

This shitty september cycle will be finishing tomorrow for me FX, it's been a flipping nightmare so jodes and Despie, I don't just feel the sympathy I have empathy, cos I've been there done that this month. 

Roll on October, and my Pumpkin Fest siggy, September is dead in my head but better to move onto a new page in FF FX.


----------



## dachsundmom

I signed up for a TCOYF account; we'll see how that chart works out,lol


----------



## NorthStar

Well it's interesting from a comparison point of view, to see what the verdict is.

The CTP sucked hey?


----------



## dachsundmom

CTP was a waste of effort! LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

NS i've completely given up on September too. If i don't ovulate will i still get my AF on time? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hugs:,Brooke ,Northstar ,jodes,garnet,llbean,jax,butterfly mon,indigo,how's everyone doing ?it's the weekend and I actually got back to sleep for an hour .the rugby is on now and ireland is playing so I hope they win and dh is in a good mood :haha:well still low on my cbfm and I feel like binning it but I didnt get to set it properly this month and it's 3days behind so am not sure if that is making a difference but I do have loads of cm for the first time today so that's gotta be a good sign :happydance::happydance:have. Lovely day everyone,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!:hugs:

I a going to warn you ahead of time; I am very snarky today.](*,)](*,)

My temp won't drop, no sign of AF, and still BFNs. This cycle has to officially die soon.:cry:

Jodie, _if_ you don't OV, yes AF would be at your normal time; if you OV late, then AF should be late was well.:hugs:

Tracey....just be done with the CBFM for this cycle, lol. :flower:

NS, I am so freaking jealous of you right now! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!:hugs:
> 
> I a going to warn you ahead of time; I am very snarky today.](*,)](*,)
> 
> My temp won't drop, no sign of AF, and still BFNs. This cycle has to officially die soon.:cry:
> 
> Jodie, _if_ you don't OV, yes AF would be at your normal time; if you OV late, then AF should be late was well.:hugs:
> 
> Tracey....just be done with the CBFM for this cycle, lol. :flower:
> 
> NS, I am so freaking jealous of you right now! :haha:

Wot even more snarky than usual :haha::haha:dh has already chucked it in the bin and I have retrieved it ,Brooke, wot can I say ,roll on October for all of us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!:hugs:
> 
> I a going to warn you ahead of time; I am very snarky today.](*,)](*,)
> 
> My temp won't drop, no sign of AF, and still BFNs. This cycle has to officially die soon.:cry:
> 
> Jodie, _if_ you don't OV, yes AF would be at your normal time; if you OV late, then AF should be late was well.:hugs:
> 
> Tracey....just be done with the CBFM for this cycle, lol. :flower:
> 
> NS, I am so freaking jealous of you right now! :haha:

thanks thats all i need to know :hugs: Sorry your sept cycle is doing your nut in its a pain in the arse when we have to wait.....:coffee::laundry::dishes::iron::shower::hangwashing:

I even had a few :wine: last night :thumbup: went to a charity event in aid of breast cancer with my SIL. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes glad u had a nite out with sil,thank the lord Ireland won the rugby and dh is happy happy so we are heading out to the forest park for a walk and run about for the kids ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Even tough my system got cleaned out repeatedly, my soy cycle seems to be the best; so, I am back on the soy wagon when Sept really ends.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Even tough my system got cleaned out repeatedly, my soy cycle seems to be the best; so, I am back on the soy wagon when Sept really ends.:thumbup:

Sounds like a plan Hun :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How is UK weather today?

It's been cold here, in the 60s the last few day, but it should be back up to 75 tomorrow and high 70s by mid-week.

I am just not ready for winter.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How is UK weather today?
> 
> It's been cold here, in the 60s the last few day, but it should be back up to 75 tomorrow and high 70s by mid-week.
> 
> I am just not ready for winter.

 No rain or wind today :thumbup:But it's def not warm but it's good enuv to get out for a walk with the kids ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

In what month do you guys normally start to see snow?

For me, snow shouldn't be an issue until mid-end November.


----------



## Jodes2011

raining in leeds with a hint of sunshine :hugs:

Have a nice walk Tracey :hugs: DH is working all weekend so boo we never get to spend anytime together :nope: :hugs: kids miss him


----------



## Jodes2011

last year we had snow from beginning of Nov we are fairly high up but not as high as NS :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie and Tracey...you need to get pumpkin tickers too!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie and Tracey...you need to get pumpkin tickers too!

where can i get these tickers from?


----------



## dachsundmom

FF has them! You just pick your slider and your marker...


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and the pumpkin is RIGHT at the end of the markers btw so just go to the last page!

Is about 36 here today (not sure what that is in F) so went to the pool for my daily swim, just watching some golf now.

B, I think you are trying to synch your cycle with me like sometimes happens IRL so the :witch: will arrive tomorrow or Monday :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...neither one of us have had our temp drop yet; let's go with Monday, so I'm not too disappointed tomorrow.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...neither one of us have had our temp drop yet; let's go with Monday, so I'm not too disappointed tomorrow.:thumbup:

Monday would be better for me :thumbup:

Weirdly looking back at my charts I don't seem to get a temp drop until about day 2 or 3 of AF - I wonder if that means something is wrong. I'm almost on my normal AF temp which seems to be about 36.5


----------



## dachsundmom

M, if that's your norm...then nothing is wrong.:thumbup:

Some women won't see a temp drop until AF or a few days later; I really don't think it's much to worry about. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks B, feel better about it now :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks B, feel better about it now :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....Yay on the cm! :happydance:

Ladies....I'm sorry you are having a hard time...

:hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies....59F in HOTlanta? yeah, we dropped big time again...brrrr

hugs to all of you.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning ladies....59F in HOTlanta? yeah, we dropped big time again...brrrr
> 
> hugs to all of you.

Morning Hun,Hows you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....Yay on the cm! :happydance:
> 
> Ladies....I'm sorry you are having a hard time...
> 
> :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:

Thanks Hun,are you home yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm fine... Tired a bit , feeling run down, how are you???


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,this is the snow last year ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm fine... Tired a bit , feeling run down, how are you???

:hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon lovely ,am just a bit stressed as dh wasn't prepared to keep dtd but I had a major cry and he says he won't let me down ,am thinking Monday before I ovulate ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, that pretty much looks like my front yard for most of the winter; we get a pretty good snowfall here every year.

I am in the mood for autumn now!


----------



## LLbean

Tracy, try not to worry yourself. Your hubby will live and tell him to man up hehehe

Hope it works out this month, I want you as a bump buddy!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Tracy, try not to worry yourself. Your hubby will live and tell him to man up hehehe
> 
> Hope it works out this month, I want you as a bump buddy!!

Me too Hun,I don't want to win the lottery ,a sticky for us all would be amazing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....Yay on the cm! :happydance:
> 
> Ladies....I'm sorry you are having a hard time...
> 
> :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,are you home yet?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Not yet....4 hours away....in the car now...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, that pretty much looks like my front yard for most of the winter; we get a pretty good snowfall here every year.
> 
> I am in the mood for autumn now!

I love love love autumn ,and the snow except for the danger that comes with it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....Yay on the cm! :happydance:
> 
> Ladies....I'm sorry you are having a hard time...
> 
> :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,are you home yet?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not yet....4 hours away....in the car now...Click to expand...

Are u sad?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Not yet...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Not yet...:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar did u finish your painting?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Mostly hun, I still have the top layer of the feature colour to apply, bought a new can of it this afternoon but I lost the light before I could finish, the sushi making class took longer than expected.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Mostly hun, I still have the top layer of the feature colour to apply, bought a new can of it this afternoon but I lost the light before I could finish, the sushi making class took longer than expected.

A sushi class ,sounds like fun ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes it was, really enjoyed it. I already made sushi myself, but this has shown me a few extra techniques that I can use.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yes it was, really enjoyed it. I already made sushi myself, but this has shown me a few extra techniques that I can use.

Was the course expensive.?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

No it was £20-£25. Was a fun thing to do with my friends :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> No it was £20-£25. Was a fun thing to do with my friends :hugs:

Is that a temp :growlmad:on your chart?!


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry! I took the temp before I remembered, was on autopilot this morning - it's done I'll discard it, promise :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Right, that's me until CD6, the BBT will stay in the drawer....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Sorry! I took the temp before I remembered, was on autopilot this morning - it's done I'll discard it, promise :flower:

Ok, lol. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> No it was £20-£25. Was a fun thing to do with my friends :hugs:
> 
> Is that a temp :growlmad:on your chart?!Click to expand...

Are u both not temping this month?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :dance::hugs: I think that's my temp rise I have been waiting for ,:sleep:Jodes: hope today gives you some answers,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo:glad u are home safe and sound :hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,hope September is over for you Hun either way :hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,sending u all my love for a sticky bfp this month:hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly ,I see your temps are still up and am praying hard for you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet,the best of luck for tomorrow huni ,I hope you are still ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Llbean and mon ,hope those beans are snuggling in tightly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> No it was £20-£25. Was a fun thing to do with my friends :hugs:

Def ,sounds fab :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> No it was £20-£25. Was a fun thing to do with my friends :hugs:
> 
> Is that a temp :growlmad:on your chart?!Click to expand...
> 
> Are u both not temping this month?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey Despie - no way are we not temping!!!!

But we are not starting temping until CD5 this month, having a few days off the beeping thermometer, IDK if we'll be able to tolerate the incomplete data set :shrug: but temps during AF are erratic and not strictly necessary to the chart.

Also once we get confirmed O and cross hairs, we're not temping until 12 DPO - call it an experiment and we'll see how it goes we'll still confirm O and monitor run up to O thar's the main thing.:thumbup:

Your chart looks better this morning, but remember if this isn't your month then you're with us for the Pumpkin Fest.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yay for the pumpkin fest :happydance::happydance:I really dont think this is ny month, but who knows ,onwards and upwards ,love always huni ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning ladies :hugs::hugs: i think its a good idea not to temp after ovulation it drove me bonkers last cycle :wacko: Still negative on the digi from this morning but the line is looking like i've passed the surge or just about to hit my surge. I've had a little temp drop this morning :shrug: i think it's going to happen i'm pretty sure of it now. Tracey gl for the next few days babe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning ladies :hugs::hugs: i think its a good idea not to temp after ovulation it drove me bonkers last cycle :wacko: Still negative on the digi from this morning but the line is looking like i've passed the surge or just about to hit my surge. I've had a little temp drop this morning :shrug: i think it's going to happen i'm pretty sure of it now. Tracey gl for the next few days babe :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks lovely,:hugs:Either way if u have passed or about to hit the surge u are covered .fixed Hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jodes, FX today is it then, 9 days straight on the BD you'll be ready to lie on the couch and watch some telly :haha: you're well covered in that department for sure.

I'm giving the gym a miss to finish this painting before I have to go to work, I cannot live another week with the house looking like this :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,am sure a day of painting is a better work out than an hour at the gym ,and u get to sit and look at your lovely house ,well donehugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep nice work Despie :thumbup: I quite fancying lying on the couch reading the Sunday paper and eating scones myself but needs must and all that.

I'm about to put on the top coat of my feature (ish) walls, I just hope I like it, it looked nice in the sample anyway. Then once that is done I can restore order. There is painting gear everywhere as well as laundry drying, and I find a mess really depressing :cry: but I'm getting there.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yep nice work Despie :thumbup: I quite fancying lying on the couch reading the Sunday paper and eating scones myself but needs must and all that.
> 
> I'm about to put on the top coat of my feature (ish) walls, I just hope I like it, it looked nice in the sample anyway. Then once that is done I can restore order. There is painting gear everywhere as well as laundry drying, and I find a mess really depressing :cry: but I'm getting there.

Me too on the mess ,i cant cope with the upheaval:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,nine days is pretty impressive but am sure u are knackered .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Am hearing you on that, I got a guy in to do the hallway and stairwell, but I'm doing the rest myself, as I think I'll do a better job LOL. But once the living room is done I'll ahve a break for a couple of weeks before tackling the kitchen/diner


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Am hearing you on that, I got a guy in to do the hallway and stairwell, but I'm doing the rest myself, as I think I'll do a better job LOL. But once the living room is done I'll ahve a break for a couple of weeks before tackling the kitchen/diner

Def have a rest in between:hugs: and then your dh will be home for a while,do you do anything at Halloween?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Mostly just turn out the lights and watch horror movies whilst hiding from the kids up the street, Scottish kids come "guising" and expect tons of unhealthy sweets and chocolates in return for hmmmm nothing very much, in my day we had to sing a song or recite a poem or something and wee got given monkey nuts and fruit - bah humbug! :growlmad: LOL


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Mostly just turn out the lights and watch horror movies whilst hiding from the kids up the street, Scottish kids come "guising" and expect tons of unhealthy sweets and chocolates in return for hmmmm nothing very much, in my day we had to sing a song or recite a poem or something and wee got given monkey nuts and fruit - bah humbug! :growlmad: LOL

Ha ha , we hide as well, after the same kids have repeatedly banged on the door ,and i do make them sing or dance before I give them treats. ,my kids love Halloween so I decorate the house ,make apple pies and make coconut toffee and play dunk for the apple and pin the tail on the donkey also we all dress up and go to my sil's house ,dunk for more apples ,drink some pear cider and have a laugh,:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

I got a temp drop!:happydance:

I am hoping for AF later today, but if tomorrow is CD1...I can totally live with that.:thumbup:

Jodie and Tracey: I hope you both get out of limbo soon.:hugs::hugs:

NS...do you leave me again later today? For the whole week?:cry:

M and Indigo....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> I got a temp drop!:happydance:
> 
> I am hoping for AF later today, but if tomorrow is CD1...I can totally live with that.:thumbup:
> 
> Jodie and Tracey: I hope you both get out of limbo soon.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> NS...do you leave me again later today? For the whole week?:cry:
> 
> M and Indigo....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope to join u soon ,as this cycles Def a bust ,Northstar nooooooooooo,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey....:hugs::hugs:

Get your pumpkins ready!


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry girls, am away on a course so I'll be offline a few days, I'll be back though I promise :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Sorry girls, am away on a course so I'll be offline a few days, I'll be back though I promise :hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Sunday everyone....quite gloomy here today...definitely fall has arrived LOL

Brooke, happy you are happy about your dip and that AF will get here soon so October can be more at reach!

NS... come back soon!!

Hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Sorry girls, am away on a course so I'll be offline a few days, I'll be back though I promise :hugs:

We will miss you ,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yep nice work Despie :thumbup: I quite fancying lying on the couch reading the Sunday paper and eating scones myself but needs must and all that.
> 
> I'm about to put on the top coat of my feature (ish) walls, I just hope I like it, it looked nice in the sample anyway. Then once that is done I can restore order. There is painting gear everywhere as well as laundry drying, and I find a mess really depressing :cry: but I'm getting there.
> 
> Me too on the mess ,i cant cope with the upheaval,we need our kitchen painted and the tiles grouted for xmas ,dh hates doing work at the weekends as he is a fitter by trade and he really doesn't enjoy decorating either so if I start now it should be done for Xmas ,I like to get the living room and kitchen and hall stairs and landing repainted before I put up my xmas tree and then everything looks nice and fresh :thumbup:Click to expand...

Tracey is your dh a kitchen fitter?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I can have a Christmas tree this year.:cry:

I learned the hard way last year, that Porky will not leave the tree alone...plus the cat jumps into it.:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: 
:hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I don't think I can have a Christmas tree this year.:cry:
> 
> I learned the hard way last year, that Porky will not leave the tree alone...plus the cat jumps into it.:growlmad:

What.....you need a christmas tree :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi: indigo :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I don't think I can have a Christmas tree this year.:cry:
> 
> I learned the hard way last year, that Porky will not leave the tree alone...plus the cat jumps into it.:growlmad:

Fence it off!

https://www.petco.com/product/5992/...?CoreCat=MM_DogSupplies_CratesKennelsCarriers

I plan on doing that around my tree too OR if you have the option you can also put a baby/dog gate so he can NOT get into the room where the tree is

My cats know not to even try. I know the lower ornaments are VERY tempting (as with little children) so I use the plastic ones in the bottom...but with the fence around it it should be fine now


----------



## Indigo77

I know what you mean, B....A Xmas tree means soccer season at our house....The cats knock off the ornaments and then play soccer with them....No more round ornaments at our house...:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo HI!!! :flower::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hey Jodes, FX today is it then, 9 days straight on the BD you'll be ready to lie on the couch and watch some telly :haha: you're well covered in that department for sure.
> 
> I'm giving the gym a miss to finish this painting before I have to go to work, I cannot live another week with the house looking like this :dohh:

:haha::haha: believe me ladies this cycle hasn't been a chore. DH and i have been dtd every single morning :blush: and will continue to do so once ovulation is confirmed :winkwink: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Last year I did fence off the tree and baby gates are hard to use in between my living room and dining room bc the entrances are 10' wide.:cry:

Idk what we'll do this year...maybe just a poster of a tree.:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Last year I did fence off the tree and baby gates are hard to use in between my living room and dining room bc the entrances are 10' wide.:cry:
> 
> Idk what we'll do this year...maybe just a poster of a tree.:growlmad:

can you put the tree in a smaller room? or on a table? it would be a shorter tree but if you put it on a table and fence that they really should have a harder time getting to it


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Hello Jodie & LL!

I haven't had my rise yet either....probably tomorrow....we should have stuck to the every other day plan....or every 36 hour plan....:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Last year I did fence off the tree and baby gates are hard to use in between my living room and dining room bc the entrances are 10' wide.:cry:
> 
> Idk what we'll do this year...maybe just a poster of a tree.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke...Get a few little trees and place them on tables....


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Indigo

Hey, B, maybe you can get a massive Xmas tree decal on your wall - that wold be really cool!

I just heard that my boiler is not working on my house in the UK, more money that I don't have :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Hello Jodie & LL!
> 
> I haven't had my rise yet either....probably tomorrow....we should have stuck to the every other day plan....or every 36 hour plan....:dohh::dohh::dohh:

KEEP :sex::sex::sex::sex: i'm thinking i'll ovulate tonight or tomorrow morning :shrug: i'm having ovulation pain and my digi's are close to positive :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Indigo
> 
> Hey, B, maybe you can get a massive Xmas tree decal on your wall - that wold be really cool!
> 
> I just heard that my boiler is not working on my house in the UK, more money that I don't have :cry::cry::cry:

Do you rent it out?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Indigo
> 
> Hey, B, maybe you can get a massive Xmas tree decal on your wall - that wold be really cool!
> 
> I just heard that my boiler is not working on my house in the UK, more money that I don't have :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Do you rent it out?Click to expand...

No but I have a lodger living there who is a friend of mine and he just emailed me.

I think I will have a glass of wine tonight even though the 


Spoiler
red blood hasn't appeared only the brown stuff but let's face it, it is imminent


----------



## dachsundmom

M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Does your boiler also heat the hot water tank?


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Butterfly! That sucks. :nope: Yes, have some :wine:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Does your boiler also heat the hot water tank?

Thanks 

Yes it does but luckily I also have an immersion heater so I have told him to turn that on for the time being so that he at least has hot water. Luckily it is not freezing there yet and there is an electric fire in the living room so I'm sure he will survive until I can get a plumber in!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes u have the heart of a lion ,hope u get that bfp,yes my dh is a kitchen fitter ,Brooke ,:cry:U need a tree ,I love my xmas tree and would be so sad without it ,can u not hang something from the ceiling ?indigo hello :hugs::hugs:Butterfly,have that glass of wine or two ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, we actually thought of trying to suspend the tree from the ceiling; I saw it done in a magazine and since I have 12' ceilings, it would be doable.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, we actually thought of trying to suspend the tree from the ceiling; I saw it done in a magazine and since I have 12' ceilings, it would be doable.

Great :hugs:Feel much better now ,would hate to think of u with no tree at xmas huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, we actually thought of trying to suspend the tree from the ceiling; I saw it done in a magazine and since I have 12' ceilings, it would be doable.
> 
> Great :hugs:Feel much better now ,would hate to think of u with no tree at xmas huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry:
Last year :cry:I was home alone for Xmas...DD went to her grandparent's in Boston and DH went to Denver...I stayed home with Porky and Miles.

I will never to that again; I am totally ok with us a travelling at different times, just never at Christmas again.:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes u have the heart of a lion ,hope u get that bfp,yes my dh is a kitchen fitter ,Brooke ,:cry:U need a tree ,I love my xmas tree and would be so sad without it ,can u not hang something from the ceiling ?indigo hello :hugs::hugs:Butterfly,have that glass of wine or two ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

my dh is a kitchen fitter too :hugs: we have very similar lives and cycles too :winkwink: xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly and I seem to have similar cycles and now NS is close to us as well, lol.

I guess we are all cyber-syncing our cycles, lol.:haha:

I think Indigo might be close to you too, Jodie.:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for the cyber-synching, now we just need BFP synching!

and LOL at the new avatar B!


----------



## LLbean

I agree SYNC THEM UP!!!

And Dmom...LOVE the Avatar too


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, we actually thought of trying to suspend the tree from the ceiling; I saw it done in a magazine and since I have 12' ceilings, it would be doable.
> 
> Great :hugs:Feel much better now ,would hate to think of u with no tree at xmas huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry:
> Last year :cry:I was home alone for Xmas...DD went to her grandparent's in Boston and DH went to Denver...I stayed home with Porky and Miles.
> 
> I will never to that again; I am totally ok with us a travelling at different times, just never at Christmas again.:nope:Click to expand...

:cry::cry:That's so sad ,no-one should be alone at Xmas ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: HI T!

B....Why were you alone on Xmas? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

If N decides to go to Denver again this year, you can come with us to Chicago or NYC! :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:

Yes...J, T and I are close in cycles! :hug: I think my cycle is longer, though...:growlmad:.....32 days or so....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Love, love, love the new avatar, B!!! :wohoo:

J & T....Is a kitchen fitter like a contractor or a kitchen remodeler?


----------



## dachsundmom

It wasn't by choice that I got stuck here alone...:nope:

We booked Xmas in October, but then I bought Porky on a whim in November. He didn't have all of his shots and I felt he hadn't been with us long enough to board for 8 days, so I chose to stay home.:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Didn't N feel odd leaving you home all alone? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Didn't N feel odd leaving you home all alone? :cry:

He did, but I guess since we've been apart for holidays before, it was sort of normal, lol.:wacko:

I insisted that he go, bc it was the first time all 4 kids had been home together for ages and once I didn't go, it meant my MIL got to be alone with all of her kids.

My SIL hadn't gotten back from Iraq at this point.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Love, love, love the new avatar, B!!! : ,:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Ooh....You probably have a GORGEOUS kitchen, then! :wohoo: I hate my kitchen!


----------



## Sus09

You should see mine! I moved into my OH house, and I am sure my grandparents' kitchen was more modern than his.

He won´t change it... tight arse! lol


----------



## Indigo77

Let's see it! :haha:

I bet mine is uglier!

We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sus,:hugs:Indigo :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!
> 
> We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif

Green Corian? At least they are solid surface, lol.

You could very cheaply do granite tiles over that countertop...:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!

:haha: I bet not, specially if I take a picture of the mouldy cupboards and the hobs (only 2 out of 4 working) My OH still does not see the need of changing it and spending the money :growlmad:

Hey, If I send you pictures of the early 70s living room that he has that will make you feel proud of your house :haha::haha:

Despie, I know what you mean, my dad use to design and fit kitchens as well, and mine always came last... But when me and my ex bought the house together he gave us as a gift a fantastic kitchen. and now my ex has it in his house. grrr Not happy!!!!:hissy:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://media.restorationhardware.com/ir/render/rhir/prod40030?wid=461&src=rhir/swatch_armyduck_natural_repeat&res=91&resMode=sharp&op_usm=1.0,1.0,5,0

This is the couch I bought before Porkchop...it looks nothing like this now.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/091511_bc_hp_main?wid=1000&fmt=jpeg&qlt=90,0&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.8,0.8,8,0&iccEmbed=0

I really like this for a boy nursery...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus go round with a crowbar and remove the kitchen yourself :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom that couch looks amazing!!! 

I am changing the 70s looking room this week, My OH is not happy but though! we are having a new room! lol


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus go round with a crowbar and remove the kitchen yourself :haha::haha:


:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: 
Well I said I wont cook anything until we have a new cooker! so he has been eating sandwiches all weekend lol. He is now considering doing something about the kitchen now :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Dmom that couch looks amazing!!!
> 
> I am changing the 70s looking room this week, My OH is not happy but though! we are having a new room! lol

That couch and loveseat were the worst purchases I ever made!:growlmad:

Feathers everywhere from the cushions the damn dog as eaten.:growlmad:

My DH told me when I bought this stuff that this was it and I think he means it....:cry:


----------



## Sus09

Oh I know what you mean there.

My gorgeous greyhound wrecked my new sofa, curtains, some of my plush toys, his own bed.... really cute but sometimes they are annoying!!


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,the couch is lovely but would be so hard to keep clean ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,the couch is lovely but would be so hard to keep clean ,:hugs::hugs:

I had this moment, where I figured I'd never have another LO and the dog had just died, so I think my way of rebelling was by buying furniture that was not meant to be used.:cry:

Now I think I am stuck with it, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I love the sofa and the nursery!

Did they not have darker sofa fabric colors?

Why does it seem like I have twice as much laundry to do when we go away?


----------



## dachsundmom

It's bc you're washing everything at once, instead of as you go, lol.

That stupid couch came in an array of colors; I had this whole 'clean' look in my head.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/091511_bc_hp_main?wid=1000&fmt=jpeg&qlt=90,0&op_sharpen=0&resMode=sharp&op_usm=0.8,0.8,8,0&iccEmbed=0
> 
> I really like this for a boy nursery...:thumbup:

It's very 'man den'....I fully expect him to be sipping a brandy and smoking a pipe by the time he is 3. :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hi sus,:hugs:Indigo :hugs:Yes I have a lovely kitchen but dh is always so busy with other peeps kitchenshe doesnt have time to do our house and hes always too tired at weekends so basically we cum last ,:cry::cry:And wait ages for any DIY,lol

mmmmm this sounds like my hubby T :hugs:. My hubby does the same as T's and has his own business in designing them too! We have an ok kitchen but could do with a little TLC. He's just so busy at the minute and with all the ttc lark he's knackered :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,the couch is lovely but would be so hard to keep clean ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I had this moment, where I figured I'd never have another LO and the dog had just died, so I think my way of rebelling was by buying furniture that was not meant to be used.:cry:
> 
> Now I think I am stuck with it, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Awk Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Hi sus,:hugs:Indigo :hugs:Yes I have a lovely kitchen but dh is always so busy with other peeps kitchenshe doesnt have time to do our house and hes always too tired at weekends so basically we cum last ,:cry::cry:And wait ages for any DIY,lol


That's terrible! :nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi sus,:hugs:Indigo :hugs:Yes I have a lovely kitchen but dh is always so busy with other peeps kitchenshe doesnt have time to do our house and hes always too tired at weekends so basically we cum last ,:cry::cry:And wait ages for any DIY,lol
> 
> mmmmm this sounds like my hubby T :hugs:. My hubby does the same as T's and has his own business in designing them too! We have an ok kitchen but could do with a little TLC. He's just so busy at the minute and with all the ttc lark he's knackered :haha:Click to expand...

 That's funny ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe the room is a little much for a baby, but I like the idea of furniture I can reuse, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!
> 
> We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif
> 
> Green Corian? At least they are solid surface, lol.
> 
> You could very cheaply do granite tiles over that countertop...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Granite tiles? Really? Easily and cheaply? Hmmmm..........


----------



## dachsundmom

https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/fall11_4_Jourdan_nurs?fmt=jpeg&iccEmbed=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=966&op_usm=1,1,6,0&op_sharpen=0&qty=90,0

I like this one too!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!
> 
> We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif

according to my dh corian is the best :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe the room is a little much for a baby, but I like the idea of furniture I can reuse, lol.

No...I absolutely love it! Every piece of furniture should be reusable! :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/fall11_4_Jourdan_nurs?fmt=jpeg&iccEmbed=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=966&op_usm=1,1,6,0&op_sharpen=0&qty=90,0
> 
> I like this one too!

thats gorgeous :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/fall11_4_Jourdan_nurs?fmt=jpeg&iccEmbed=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=966&op_usm=1,1,6,0&op_sharpen=0&qty=90,0
> 
> I like this one too!

That is. Beautiful .xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, your only issue with the counters might be the bullnose edge; Idk if your counters have 'rounded' edges or straight.

If they are curved, you might have to use a contrasting trim piece, but it would still look good and be cheap.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/fall11_4_Jourdan_nurs?fmt=jpeg&iccEmbed=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=966&op_usm=1,1,6,0&op_sharpen=0&qty=90,0
> 
> I like this one too!

OMG! Yes! Yes! Yes!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jodes2011

i told you T our lives are identical :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/fall11_4_Jourdan_nurs?fmt=jpeg&iccEmbed=0&resMode=sharp2&wid=966&op_usm=1,1,6,0&op_sharpen=0&qty=90,0
> 
> I like this one too!
> 
> That is. Beautiful .xxClick to expand...

That is a very nice nursery!! wow, wish I could have one like that! with the baby included :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.lowes.com/pd_295664-874...entURL=/pl__0__s?Ntt=granite+tiles&facetInfo=

Indigo...just as an example.


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!
> 
> We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif
> 
> according to my dh corian is the best :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, but it's an ugly-ass green shade! :nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Let's see it! :haha:
> 
> I bet mine is uglier!
> 
> We have green Corian countertops! https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/vomit.gif
> 
> according to my dh corian is the best :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, but it's an ugly-ass green shade! :nope::nope::nope:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

B...How the hell do you know what the hell a bull-nose edge is? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Have you ever done tile work yourself?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> B...How the hell do you know what the hell a bull-nose edge is? :haha:

Bc after I figured out that I was not meant to be a therapist and before I do what I do now, I was a construction estimator, lol.:haha:

I can't do a damn thing myself, but I can tell you how much you need, what you need, and how much it should cost, lol.

Oh, also, bc you have Corian...is your sink a one-piece recessed? That could be an issue, but there are ways to deal with it.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I have, We did our own tile work in our new kitchen with my ex partner


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> B...How the hell do you know what the hell a bull-nose edge is? :haha:
> 
> Bc after I figured out that I was not meant to be a therapist and before I do what I do now, I was a construction estimator, lol.:haha:
> 
> I can't do a damn thing myself, but I can tell you how much you need, what you need, and how much it should cost, lol.
> 
> Oh, also, bc you have Corian...is your sink a one-piece recessed? That could be an issue, but there are ways to deal with it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I have no idea! A one-piece recessed? :haha:

So, you could tell me how much it would be to change some of our downstairs flooring?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, if you tell me what you would like to do and I find some current pricing for your area, yes...I should be able to tell you if you are getting taken to the cleaners or not, lol.

I have only tiled a shower floor myself...I am scared to pull cabinets or a toilet on my own, lol. Some people only tile up to the cabinet, which is fine. If, the installer is really good.


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed now ,early start,nite nite .sweet dreams ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to bed now ,early start,nite nite .sweet dreams ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nite nite Despie!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/rhbc_prod259021_SUM11?$PD$

Is this manifesting enough? Lol

These are just too cute not to have, lol.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://media.rhbabyandchild.com/is/image/rhbcis/rhbc_prod218363?$PD$


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.catsdogsandpets.com/imagesandpictures/dogstroller.gif

This seems more realistic, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....Manifest more....

Skip the doggy strollers, though....


----------



## Indigo77

Did you use a bassinet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Did you use a bassinet?

Yes and I wish I would have moved DD in her own room earlier; I guess I was keeping her up at night with my paranoia, lol.:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

I think most parents do the same thing the first time around. 
I hated it when I couldn't hear him breathing at night, at first.


----------



## Indigo77

I bought a little, carved stone owl in DC. :wacko:
It would be cute in a nursery...


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see the owl!


----------



## Indigo77

Tomorrow...I promise...:flower:

I am too lazy and tired right now...

DH just asked if we 'have to do it again tonight' and something in his tone made me respond 'We don't *have* to do it ever again!' :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:

I think you're covered.:thumbup:

DH....:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Well, he's helping with laundry now, so I guess I will forgive him....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Well, he's helping with laundry now, so I guess I will forgive him....:haha:

Did panic set in? Is that why you went for everyday?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...I freaking do it every time! :dohh::dohh::dohh:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/humor/arrow-head.gif


----------



## Indigo77

Please! Don't let me do it again! :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL! :haha::haha: I think I would rather do only every 36 hours for better :spermy: quality but when I am only there for 3-4 days it seems a bit of a waste not to just do it every day!

Am a bit annoyed this morning - So that one bottle of wine I opened last night and had a large glass from I thought I could have a couple of glasses this week but NO, bloke who rents a room decided to polish off the lot of it last night without even asking :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr: and it's not like wine is easy to get hold of here (90 minute drive each way).


----------



## Indigo77

What an ass! :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

What you doing still up? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I am about to go to bed. It's 1:42 am here. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

I thought it was a bit late, :sleep: well :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning butterfly:hugs:Kick that guys ass ,:growlmad:Omg ,I am at the end of my tether with my body :growlmad:Massive temp dip today :sleep:And my cbfm went up to high on cd25,wot the hell:growlmad::growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw butterfly,your Halloween bootees are adorable,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Despie, I thought now October was here I would tone down the avatar a bit! :hugs:

ETA and sometimes I just don't like adding pics of other people's babies on :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks Despie, I thought now October was here I would tone down the avatar a bit! :hugs:
> 
> ETA and sometimes I just don't like adding pics of other people's babies on :shrug:

Am gonna have to change mine too,how are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,if u are lurking just wanted u to know that we are all thinking of u today and hoping for everything to work out ,love and prayers lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Despie, I thought now October was here I would tone down the avatar a bit! :hugs:
> 
> ETA and sometimes I just don't like adding pics of other people's babies on :shrug:
> 
> Am gonna have to change mine too,how are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

TBH I always feel crap and miserable on cd1 - it doesn't really help that I am also bored and don't really have anything to do. It feels a bit pointless in being over here right now as nothing is going on and the place is just a money pit with my lodger p*ssing me off the whole time. I have this flat to rent until January but think I will head back to the UK then or before and do nothing there instead :haha::haha::haha: Maybe I am just having a mid life crisis!!!

Sorry rant over (for now!)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,:hugs::hugs:Sorry Hun that u feel so fed up and pissed off ,hope tomorrow's a better day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: can I just ask why u are over there, is it for work ?and u can rant as much as u want here Hun,thats wot we are all here for ,to listen and support each other and believe me i do my fair amount of ranting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0820.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

T i think you are ovulating today hun i just looked at your chart :hugs::hugs:xx

Sorry butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs: where do you live at the minute? xx


----------



## Jodes2011

you ovulated on day 25 last cycle too :hugs::hugs::hugs: and if your monitor is high does that mean you have a surge?

I've just a positive today with all my tests. Thank the Lord!!!! and i've just had a massive temp dip just like you. Looks like you and me are gonna ovulate :hugs:x


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly,:hugs::hugs:Sorry Hun that u feel so fed up and pissed off ,hope tomorrow's a better day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: can I just ask why u are over there, is it for work ?and u can rant as much as u want here Hun,thats wot we are all here for ,to listen and support each other and believe me i do my fair amount of ranting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yeah I am supposed to be here for work but most of the things I can here for this time have been cancelled so far and I have lost my painting mojo right now :(

Jodes, looks like you are pretty much almost there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly,:hugs::hugs:Sorry Hun that u feel so fed up and pissed off ,hope tomorrow's a better day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: can I just ask why u are over there, is it for work ?and u can rant as much as u want here Hun,thats wot we are all here for ,to listen and support each other and believe me i do my fair amount of ranting xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Yeah I am supposed to be here for work but most of the things I can here for this time have been cancelled so far and I have lost my painting mojo right now :(
> 
> Jodes, looks like you are pretty much almost there :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,:bodyb::dance::juggle::pop::pop::pop::wohoo::wohoo:thank the lord for that ,sooo happy for you ,am not sure about me, either today or tomorrow maybe ,am gonna get some more tests today and just keep testing ,,:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,no wonder u are fed up then ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,:bodyb::dance::juggle::pop::pop::pop::wohoo::wohoo:thank the lord for that ,sooo happy for you ,am not sure about me either today or tomorrow maybe ,am gonna get some more tests today and just keep testing ,poor dh just left for work and before he left he said do we have to do anything this morning and I said no we will leave it till tonite ,bless him ,he's exhausted ,he is almost 47 ,:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

Awwwww bless your hubby :hugs: :hugs: i don't think your far off ovulation i'm just going off your temp today and your chart last cycle. I might be wrong but i hope not....you derserve this sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

U too Hun ,after all that stress ,am so relieved for you ,at least that's one of us sorted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet,if u are lurking just wanted u to know that we are all thinking of u today and hoping for everything to work out ,love and prayers lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry just been in and out. I am beside myself this bleeding is driving me crazy.. I still feel pregnant so hopefully all is well. I go tomorrow for scan and wish me luck...Wishing everyone good luck this month...


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet,if u are lurking just wanted u to know that we are all thinking of u today and hoping for everything to work out ,love and prayers lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry just been in and out. I am beside myself this bleeding is driving me crazy.. I still feel pregnant so hopefully all is well. I go tomorrow for scan and wish me luck...Wishing everyone good luck this month...Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet, everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



Garnet!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah my bbt thermometer just arrived ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Yeah my bbt thermometer just arrived ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

It will make everything much easier to interpret!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my bbt thermometer just arrived ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It will make everything much easier to interpret!:flower:Click to expand...

Cant wait to start using it ,hope it's not too long xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly!! :hugs: big hugs

Jodes :bunny::bunny::bunny: 'geeeet dancing'!!!

Garnet :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::hugs::hugs:

Despie NOOOOOOOOOOO!!! I'm coming over there and :gun:. Please :ignore: these stupid, inconsiderate, insensitive comments :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

It's just so hurtful but I am gonna speak to her next time and tell her How much her comment upset me ,maybe then she will think before she speaks ,an d not upset anyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...the :mamafy: is a total big C! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my bbt thermometer just arrived ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> It will make everything much easier to interpret!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Cant wait to start using it ,hope it's not too long ,just back from my local boots after buying more opks ,stupid women behind the counter that knows me and my history from going in regularly, did a big sigh wen I sat my purchase on the till and said oh no are u still doing this and I said yes I had another loss a few months back :cry:And her reply was," wen are u ever gonna learn ":cry::cry:Wotever bitch ,could hardly see my money in my purse thru the tears ,:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

what kind of customer service is that? I would've gone mad at her especially if i don't know them. How dare she do that. WTF has it got to do with her? She is not there to judge. I swear to god :grr::grr::grr::grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: T xx


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly and Despie..HUGS to you lovelies

Jodes...GET BUSY LADY!

Garnett I hope it is nothing and that all is going well

Indigo & Dmom... HI THERE!

Ok, off to my bloods today

Love to all of you!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Butterfly and Despie..HUGS to you lovelies
> 
> Jodes...GET BUSY LADY!
> 
> Garnett I hope it is nothing and that all is going well
> 
> Indigo & Dmom... HI THERE!
> 
> Ok, off to my bloods today
> 
> Love to all of you!

Loads of luck Elizabeth :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm sorry to hear your having some bleeding Garnet hang in there and i hope everything is ok x


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks girls,I am already really fed up and comments like this makes it worse but jodes your smiley opk has def made me happy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks girls,I am already really fed up and comments like this makes it worse but jodes your smiley opk has def made me happy :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Despie, what an awful thing for that woman to say 
:grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks girls,I am already really fed up and comments like this makes it worse but jodes your smiley opk has def made me happy :hugs::hugs:

thanks darling i'm gonna be one happy lady once your chart confirms ovulation :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks girls,I am already really fed up and comments like this makes it worse but jodes your smiley opk has def made me happy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks darling i'm gonna be one happy lady once your chart confirms ovulation :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

U and me both :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:happydance::happydance: C'mon eggy's get ready for Jodes and Despie!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :happydance::happydance: C'mon eggy's get ready for Jodes and Despie!!!! :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

To Jodes and Despie's eggy's - make sure you meet :spermy: on the way out or else :trouble:!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> To Jodes and Despie's eggy's - make sure you meet :spermy: on the way out or else :trouble:!!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Tha amount of shagging we have been doing it had better :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> To Jodes and Despie's eggy's - make sure you meet :spermy: on the way out or else :trouble:!!!!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Tha amount of shagging we have been doing it had better :haha:Click to expand...

thanks jax :hugs:x


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug: everyone!

J & T....No temp rise for me yet....It looks like we may O at the same time! :hug:

Garnet....FXed that everything is ok.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

T....What a horrible woman! Just give me the go-ahead and I will go have a word with her....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/baddies/female-gangster.gif

B...What's happening? Is today CD1? https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/girlie/butterfly.gif

Jax....It looks like it's almost sexy time for you...:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Indigo, loving that little butterfly, was trying to copy it!

cd1 for both me and the other B lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Here is the butterfly....

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/girlie/butterfly.asp


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo,:hugs::hugs:I love your emoticons ,they are fab ,so are you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://news.yahoo.com/hero-rabbit-saves-owners-house-fire-alaska-025838407.html

For Tracey!


----------



## Indigo77

Awww.... Thanks, T....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/happy/sunshine.gif


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/hero-rabbit-saves-owners-house-fire-alaska-025838407.html
> 
> For Tracey!

:awww::awww::awww:
but
:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/hero-rabbit-saves-owners-house-fire-alaska-025838407.html
> 
> For Tracey!

Good bunny! 

But oh no....the bunny died....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/crying-2.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Porkchop would have saved himself and left me there....


----------



## dachsundmom

Think of the story as a Disney movie.


----------



## LLbean

Despie...on the store lady... I hope you took/take note of her name and report her! They really should keep comments to themselves and not "interact" with customers like that.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://news.yahoo.com/hero-rabbit-saves-owners-house-fire-alaska-025838407.html
> 
> For Tracey!

Aww poor bunny but wasn't it a brave bunny ,bless ,thanks Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,am heading to bed soon but I have been thinking of u all day and I lit a candle for you,hope all is well Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet please keep us posted!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Missing u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Missing u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Missing u lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/crying-2.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi:garnet,thinking of u today :hugs:,llbean ,super news Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,miss u ,hope u are ok lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo and jodes ,hope u have had a temp rise today and can relax :hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke butterfly mon and e eryone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM: another temp rise today but I got another high on my cbfm and still neg on my opk :sleep:It's driving me crazy ,if I get another temp rise tomorrow I am not testing again till next cycle as I have had enough,have a lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :hi:garnet,thinking of u today :hugs:,llbean ,super news Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,miss u ,hope u are ok lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo and jodes ,hope u have had a temp rise today and can relax :hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke butterfly mon and e eryone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM: another temp rise today but I got another high on my cbfm and still neg on my opk :sleep:It's driving me crazy ,if I get another temp rise tomorrow I am not testing again till next cycle as I have had enough,have a lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

morning hun yes i have a temp rise so hopefully ovulation occurred either yesterday or sometime today? :hugs::hugs::hugs: I completely understand about it driving you crazy :hugs::hugs: my hubby has said he needs a break now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Despie do you think you might have O'd yesterday? Hopefully if your temps keep rising then you can call it a day on this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug: everyone!

I got my temp rise, too! :wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: for all you Oers!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Despie do you think you might have O'd yesterday? Hopefully if your temps keep rising then you can call it a day on this month :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope so m,I am keeping my fingers crossed that it was yesterday but can't work out How my cbfm went from low to high yesterday and again high today ,this cycle has def been a struggle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: and :hug: everyone!
> 
> I got my temp rise, too! :wohoo:

Yeah ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, Idk that you can put too much stock in your monitor this cycle; go by your temps and what you are feeling physically. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, Idk that you can put too much stock in your monitor this cycle; go by your temps and what you are feeling physically. :hugs:

Physically I am exhausted Brooke and have a really sore back and feel very emotional ,I am praying for a rise tomorrow as dh and I arent getting on the best today and I really don't want to beg for anymore sex :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, Idk that you can put too much stock in your monitor this cycle; go by your temps and what you are feeling physically. :hugs:
> 
> Physically I am exhausted Brooke and have a really sore back and feel very emotional ,I am praying for a rise tomorrow as dh and I arent getting on the best today and I really don't want to beg for anymore sex :sleep:Click to expand...

By my best guess, your low temp this cycle, coincides with your dip ast month within 1/10 of a degree. If you get another rise tomorrow, I will be comfortable calling the OV day.

Truthfully, you can take tonight off...you are covered, even if today were OV day. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:

Isn't that what marriage is all about? :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...

:happydance: That is great Garnet!!!!

Happy to hear all seems in order YEY!

Wanna be bump buddies? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...
> 
> :happydance: That is great Garnet!!!!
> 
> Happy to hear all seems in order YEY!
> 
> Wanna be bump buddies? :haha:Click to expand...

Yes but I don't know how to be bump buddies is it a button you push??


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...

Great news Garnet!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...

 Brilliant news Hun,thanks for updating us ,great all is as it should be ,such a relief ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, Idk that you can put too much stock in your monitor this cycle; go by your temps and what you are feeling physically. :hugs:
> 
> Physically I am exhausted Brooke and have a really sore back and feel very emotional ,I am praying for a rise tomorrow as dh and I arent getting on the best today and I really don't want to beg for anymore sex :sleep:Click to expand...

Emotional is one of signs of pregnancy! All husbands go through a PMS mood but like all things, it will pass!! Chin up girl and go make yourself feel good...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well good news so far! Had the scan done and egg sac, fetal pole, and little flicker. I'm about 6.1 days. Dr Grumpbump was really negitive and thank goodness next week I get to see Dr. Nice. Dr. Grumpbump wasn't concerned with bleeding. Maybe it is the progestone...Next Friday is the next scan...
> 
> :happydance: That is great Garnet!!!!
> 
> Happy to hear all seems in order YEY!
> 
> Wanna be bump buddies? :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes but I don't know how to be bump buddies is it a button you push??Click to expand...

hehehe no you just add the bump buddies on your signature if you like :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So happy that all is OK Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:

Why? What did he do? :growlmad:

Great news Garnet! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:
> 
> Why? What did he do? :growlmad:
> 
> Great news Garnet! :happydance:Click to expand...

Indigo it's just a combination of things but it seems every time we get to the time we have to dtd he starts treating me crap ,I think it's cos he knows he can get away with it ,and I hate having to bite my Tongue ,he came home at lunch time today and I was sitting on b & b and he said where's my lunch woman ,get off that bloody laptop ,:growlmad:,so I put the laptop away went in and put a carrot and a piece of lettuce on a plate and came back in and sat down :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Tracey, was he serious when he said that? :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Tracey, was he serious when he said that? :growlmad:

Yep ,he had just got taken on by one of his customers and I was getting the backlash of it but he is usually very sweet ,:hugs::hugs:But I told him I wasn't taking any crap from him today or ever ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course you shouldn't take crap from anyone! :hugs:

I really do think you are ok to take tonight off and just get some much-needed rest. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Of course you shouldn't take crap from anyone! :hugs:
> 
> I really do think you are ok to take tonight off and just get some much-needed rest. :flower:

Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oooh I would have walked away..no carrot and no lettuce even LOL

My hubby knows. I don't care what mood he is in, if he ever talks to me that way it will get real ugly QUICK!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oooh I would have walked away..no carrot and no lettuce even LOL
> 
> My hubby knows. I don't care what mood he is in, if he ever talks to me that way it will get real ugly QUICK!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:U can come over and sort him out for me ,:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oooh I would have walked away..no carrot and no lettuce even LOL
> 
> My hubby knows. I don't care what mood he is in, if he ever talks to me that way it will get real ugly QUICK!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:U can come over and sort him out for me ,:kiss:Click to expand...

Oh I would too! :trouble:not even kiddin'!:grr: My friends know I speak my mind no matter who it is LOL Love it or leave it...it's who I am LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oooh I would have walked away..no carrot and no lettuce even LOL
> 
> My hubby knows. I don't care what mood he is in, if he ever talks to me that way it will get real ugly QUICK!
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:U can come over and sort him out for me ,:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh I would too! :trouble:not even kiddin'!:grr:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Code:




Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:
> 
> Why? What did he do? :growlmad:
> 
> Great news Garnet! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Indigo it's just a combination of things but it seems every time we get to the time we have to dtd he starts treating me crap ,I think it's cos he knows he can get away with it ,and I hate having to bite my Tongue ,he came home at lunch time today and I was sitting on b & b and he said where's my lunch woman ,get off that bloody laptop ,:growlmad:,so I put the laptop away went in and put a carrot and a piece of lettuce on a plate and came back in and sat down :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

How rude! :growlmad:

Great lunch, though....:haha:

I would have shit on his plate and told him to eat his meatloaf.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg :haha::haha: ,you girls are the best tonic ever ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Brooke for reading my chart :hugs:Think I am really stressed for my appointment tomorrow and it hasnt helped me at all with the bd ,or my cycle or relationship with hubby ,I do love him so much but at the minute I just want to kill him ,:wacko::hugs:
> 
> Why? What did he do? :growlmad:
> 
> Great news Garnet! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Indigo it's just a combination of things but it seems every time we get to the time we have to dtd he starts treating me crap ,I think it's cos he knows he can get away with it ,and I hate having to bite my Tongue ,he came home at lunch time today and I was sitting on b & b and he said where's my lunch woman ,get off that bloody laptop ,:growlmad:,so I put the laptop away went in and put a carrot and a piece of lettuce on a plate and came back in and sat down :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Too funny! Lettuce and carrots for the JackAss! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

this is so typical my hubby can be like this too!! Where's my tea woman? Get your kit off woman, What are you buying now woman? well i tell him to f*** off you grumpy t*** :winkwink: :hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> this is so typical my hubby can be like this too!! Where's my tea woman? Get your kit off woman, What are you buying now woman? well i tell him to f*** off you grumpy t*** :winkwink: :hugs:xxx

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> this is so typical my hubby can be like this too!! Where's my tea woman? Get your kit off woman, What are you buying now woman? well i tell him to f*** off you grumpy t*** :winkwink: :hugs:xxx

Jodes I think our hubbies were separated at birth ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this is so typical my hubby can be like this too!! Where's my tea woman? Get your kit off woman, What are you buying now woman? well i tell him to f*** off you grumpy t*** :winkwink: :hugs:xxx
> 
> Jodes I think our hubbies were separated at birth ,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

i know it's very spooky is his name Martin by any chance? :winkwink: x


----------



## Indigo77

What does 'Get your kit off' mean?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this is so typical my hubby can be like this too!! Where's my tea woman? Get your kit off woman, What are you buying now woman? well i tell him to f*** off you grumpy t*** :winkwink: :hugs:xxx
> 
> Jodes I think our hubbies were separated at birth ,:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know it's very spooky is his name Martin by any chance? :winkwink: xClick to expand...

No,lol,:haha::now that would have been scary,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> What does 'Get your kit off' mean?

Get your clothes off,:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> What does 'Get your kit off' mean?

get your clothes off :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is how it goes in my house:

What's for dinner?...Whatever you are going to pick up.

What are you buying now?... Nothing you can actually afford.

Why are you smoking that cigarette?...Are you jealous bc I'm not sucking on you?

Why are you wearing that?...Bc my boyfriend likes this outift.

The list could go on forever, lol. :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> This is how it goes in my house:
> 
> What's for dinner?...Whatever you are going to pick up.
> 
> What are you buying now?... Nothing you can actually afford.
> 
> Why are you smoking that cigarette?...Are you jealous bc I'm not sucking on you?
> 
> Why are you wearing that?...Bc my boyfriend likes this outift.
> 
> The list could go on forever, lol. :blush:

excellent :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Love it Brooke ,:haha::haha::blush:Please feel free to go on ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed tonite with the kids ,see u tomorrow ladies ,love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> This is how it goes in my house:
> 
> What's for dinner?...Whatever you are going to pick up.
> 
> What are you buying now?... Nothing you can actually afford.
> 
> Why are you smoking that cigarette?...Are you jealous bc I'm not sucking on you?
> 
> Why are you wearing that?...Bc my boyfriend likes this outift.
> 
> The list could go on forever, lol. :blush:


:rofl::haha:

Yes...Please do go on....I am taking notes! :amartass:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you still on your fourm?...Shouldn't you be mopping the floors?

Hey, they dryer is buzzzing...So, shouldn't you go fold the laundry?

Did you have to say that?...Why are you still speaking?

Do you have to be a bitch?...Yes, it's what you love about me.


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## asd963

Have an awesome time Despie!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, by the time I get up, you'll have already been to your appointment; I hope you got the answers and reassurance you needed. :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Loads of luck hun for your appointment today, thinking of you. Love you xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Good luck today!


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/everyday/fingers-crossed.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone,well.my gynae was called away on an emergency,:O and I had a temp dip ,jeez :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:ninja::ninja::ninja: That nurse can GFH!:growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, said it before and I'll say it again :ignore: these inconsiderate, insenstive ar*eholes!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Despie, but good that they will give you the progesterone :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am trying hard to ignore it but it's very hurtful,but yes they can gft ,all of them cos i will get my sticky bean and post them all a photo,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hello everyone,well.my gynae was called away on an emergency,so I had to see a doc that didnt know my history but was very nice ,didn't do much but check my blood for the r.a ,and wants to see me in two months .she did However suggest I take the progesterone wen pregnant and the doc that was supposed to prescribe the steroids hadn't got back to them yet :growlmad::growlmad:so it was a bit of a waste and a lot of worry ,and the nurse that took my blood was awful and asked me why on earth I was putting myself and my kids thru this wen I already had kids ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:O and I had a temp dip ,jeez :dohh:

It's so out of order it makes my blood boil surely they can't get away with saying this? You take no notice of her T whats it got to do with her? F**k all thats what... She's there for a purpose and to be a supportive and she shouldn't discourage you and make you feel like shit. So what exactly are you putting your kids through? They won't know whats going on. They talk through their ass. And you always find it's nurses, midwifes and shop assistants that like to tell us whats what. Have you done an OPK today? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry the appt sucked...:hugs:

That nurse should keep her trap shut....:growlmad:

Will you have a follow-up appt with your doctor?


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks girls,am hoping my doc will fon me wen he gets caught up ,if he doesn't I will text him as I got his mobile number .jodes my cbfm was on high today and def darker than yesterday but wtf is going on with my body ????:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks for bring here girls,I love you,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks girls,am hoping my doc will fon me wen he gets caught up ,if he doesn't I will text him as I got his mobile number .jodes my cbfm was on high today and def darker than yesterday but wtf is going on with my body ????:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks for bring here girls,I love you,:hugs::hugs:

I think your body just keeps trying to OV and hasn't quite gotten there yet. :hugs:

I hope to hell your DH fetched his own lunch today. :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

no we went out for lunch today after the hospital :) just got my cheap ovulation tests ,:happydance:50 clear and simple tests for 25 pounds ,that's me sorted ,Brooke ,I had to have a heart to heart with dh as he says he is tired and can't manage another few nights but I just know it's gotta happen soon and don't want to miss it :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, before your MC, what day would you get your peak?


----------



## Indigo77

T...Did you BD yesterday?


----------



## Jodes2011

awwwww babe its so hard and like brooke said your body is trying to ovulate just try and keep dtd every other night/morning whenever it's good for you both. DH should try and understand what your going through and hopefully he will be supportive. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brooke - with me ovulating late and having a 28 day cycle do you think i can still get my AF on day 28? ANother lady on the CTP said a BFP would be very unlikely because i've ovulated so late. I thought that once you ovulate you get your AF 14 days later? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, in a perfect world your LP won't change by much each cycle...so if you OV late, add your normal LP to it and that should be the date of expected AF.

My guess is that you are in for a longer cycle this time...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Nope. Your FP changes, but your LP should stay somewhat the same. So, if your LP has been 13 days, you add 13 days to your OD to predict your AF arrival date. So, if you Oed on CD20, you should expect a 33 day cycle if your LP is 13 days.


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a little bit of truth to what the woman on CTP said....but really, it depends on the person.


----------



## Indigo77

Really? How do you figure?


----------



## Jodes2011

thats what i thought. Last month it was 13 days. Thanks for clearing that up for me :hugs: she made me panic for a minute there phew!!! Yeah i can understand if someone has a 28 day cycle but with a short LP but thats not me :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

can i SS ?? i've got very sore boobs today haha :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, before your MC, what day would you get your peak?

Day 19,xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> can i SS ?? i've got very sore boobs today haha :winkwink:

:grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...what Jodie said...short LP.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...Did you BD yesterday?

No Hun,we haven't dtd since mon day nite :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't even bother with BDing until I get my positive OPK... :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I am temping at all this cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

I am actually thinking of just throwing in the towel this month ,I really can't be bothered anymore and it's not worth the stress ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

This cycle has been very stressful for you....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I am actually thinking of just throwing in the towel this month ,I really can't be bothered anymore and it's not worth the stress ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> This cycle has been very stressful for you....:hugs::hugs:

It's actually not worth ruining my marriage over ,and it's so frustrating for dh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you're right, T....

Plus, your cycle is still settling....

Once it settles, you should be able to pinpoint your fertile time more easily and your DH will be able to be ready, without complaint, at the right time...

:hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Cant wait now till af ,have my new bbt and loads of cheap tests at the ready ,roll on October ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

It's time to find a bunny with a pumpkin picture...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, welcome to the 'September is dead' club!


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: part of me wants to say 'dont throw in the towel because all of the effort you've put in this cycle' and the other part of me is saying 'just quit because it's been a difficult month for you'. 

It's been a tough month for us all hasn't it? :hugs: i really don't want another repeat of september's cycle it's been hellish!!!! 

Do what you have to do T and you know we will all support and encourage you either way :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myhouserabbit.com/images/frank.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Perfect!


----------



## Jodes2011

soooooooooooo cute and cuddly


----------



## Indigo77

https://sudopad.com/Megan%20Web%20Pictures/Web_bunny_pumpkin.jpg

That poor kid just looks miserable. :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

awwww i have one like this with one of my kids


----------



## Jodes2011

i mean with a bunny rabbit suit


----------



## Desperado167

U ladies are the best ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_7cy-HMQK7FU/SuXSlZeWcUI/AAAAAAAAAqI/wvb9xxHwFf8/s400/Jack-O-Latern+Bunny.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,:hugs:Nortstar ,hope to hear from u soon ,miss u ,:hugs::hugs:Garnet ,llbean :Have a lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

hi Despie, I'm back, got home last night and I'm ploughing my way through a tons of work emails this morning, I'll be back on later for a proper natter :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> hi Despie, I'm back, got home last night and I'm ploughing my way through a tons of work emails this morning, I'll be back on later for a proper natter :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:God I missed u sooooo much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Awk hope u get a break soon ,u have been working so hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Northstar!

Despie those cakes sound great and the jelly and ice cream :cake::munch::icecream: yum yum! :thumbup:

ETA Oh and of course Happy Birthday little Despie :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Northstar!
> 
> Despie those cakes sound great and the jelly and ice cream :cake::munch::icecream: yum yum! :thumbup:
> 
> ETA Oh and of course Happy Birthday little Despie :hugs:

Awk thanks lovely,how are you ,I see u are heading back to the uk ,are u excited ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Butterfly I'm excited to hear about your big decision, I think when the times comes to come home, you just know....I did anyway, and I love being back in the UK despite the crappy weather etc:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I tend to have those kind of decisions where something suddenly hits me and then there is no going back on it - I am quite excited to be coming back I think but also thinking about other possibilities about things to do with my life in the next few years if I don't get a :baby: - then I might try and do some work in an orphanage or something for 6 months or so :happydance:

Pretty much when I get back the world is my oyster (barring the old ttc lark!)


----------



## Butterfly67

And I want a bumper crop of snow this year please :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

M ,:hugs:It is so good to hear the old you coming back and to hear the excitement back in your voice :hugs:So happy for you ,you seem to have made the right decision :hugs:,an orphanage sounds great ,I worked in dr Barnardo's wen I left school and I loved it but it was also very depressing as well as rewarding ,I wanted to bring them all Home with me ,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone i hope all is well :hugs: My sil works for Barnardo's she's one of the senior members who oversee's all the social workers. 

T what does your monitor and digi say this morning? Another temp dip is ok it's gotta happen soon :thumbup:

Happy Birthday to your gorgeous daughter T i hope she has a wonderful day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning everyone i hope all is well :hugs: My sil works for Barnardo's she's one of the senior members who oversee's all the social workers.
> 
> T what does your monitor and digi say this morning? Another temp dip is ok it's gotta happen soon :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Birthday to your gorgeous daughter T i hope she has a wonderful day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun,cbfm on high and opk neg :growlmad:Am on the wotever wagon Again :haha: have u confirmed ovulation?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes I tend to have those kind of decisions where something suddenly hits me and then there is no going back on it - I am quite excited to be coming back I think but also thinking about other possibilities about things to do with my life in the next few years if I don't get a :baby: - then I might try and do some work in an orphanage or something for 6 months or so :happydance:
> 
> Pretty much when I get back the world is my oyster (barring the old ttc lark!)

Yay! There's a whole world of possibilities out there.

AFM I have some work travel coming up which will occur whilst D is home :nope: so I hope that my natural quick cycle reasserts itself this cycle, otherwise I'm having a TTC timeout. 

I really hate going away when he's home but it's unavoidable this time :cry: I like to see him off not have him drop me at the airport. Warning slush alert

Spoiler
this is going to sound pathetic but I feel like we already wasted 15 years and we have some time to make up here!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/h/happy-birthday-2.gif


https://www.myemoticons.com/images/occasions/birthday/birthday-balloon.gif

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/occasions/birthday/airplane-wishes-1.gif

Tracey...can't wait to see the cake! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

no not yet i need another high temp for tomorrow then :thumbup: i've just been playing around with my chart and added a temp for tomorrow just to see what it gives me :thumbup: all good stuff. :hugs::hugs: If your monitor is high and your getting EWCM then :thumbup: weekend is looking hopeful. I just hope your hubby is not a misery.

Hey NS love having you back missed you :hugs:

Butterfly GL with the move :hugs:

My hubby comes home tonight and guess what he wants?? :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

NS :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Tell your hubby to bugger off :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Only joking jodes ,he was great around your fertile time :thumbup:Give the guy wot he wants :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Only joking jodes ,he was great around your fertile time :thumbup:Give the guy wot he wants :winkwink::haha:

i know he was very good this time round :thumbup: but i thought he wanted a break? :winkwink: He said on the phone last night 'i've been so use to dtd i'm getting withdrawl symptoms' :dohh: blimey :blush: xxxxx:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Only joking jodes ,he was great around your fertile time :thumbup:Give the guy wot he wants :winkwink::haha:
> 
> i know he was very good this time round :thumbup: but i thought he wanted a break? :winkwink: He said on the phone last night 'i've been so use to dtd i'm getting withdrawl symptoms' :dohh: blimey :blush: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Send him over here :winkwink::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah Trace, let's have some cake pics once you are done, I love looking at the baked goods!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah Trace, let's have some cake pics once you are done, I love looking at the baked goods!

No probs ,just a basic sponge cake with some jam and cream then loads of icing to cover it to make the panda ,:thumbup:He's starting to look like a panda now ,o am so excited to show her it ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes I tend to have those kind of decisions where something suddenly hits me and then there is no going back on it - I am quite excited to be coming back I think but also thinking about other possibilities about things to do with my life in the next few years if I don't get a :baby: - then I might try and do some work in an orphanage or something for 6 months or so :happydance:
> 
> Pretty much when I get back the world is my oyster (barring the old ttc lark!)
> 
> Yay! There's a whole world of possibilities out there.
> 
> AFM I have some work travel coming up which will occur whilst D is home :nope: so I hope that my natural quick cycle reasserts itself this cycle, otherwise I'm having a TTC timeout.
> 
> I really hate going away when he's home but it's unavoidable this time :cry: I like to see him off not have him drop me at the airport. Warning slush alert
> 
> Spoiler
> this is going to sound pathetic but I feel like we already wasted 15 years and we have some time to make up here!Click to expand...

Bummer that you now have to go away when he is back NS :nope: FX that your quick cycle comes back this time :thumbup: Great that you still feel that way about the OH :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,Awk huni ,u are so lovely ,I hope your cycle sorts itself out for you both ,:thumbup:U will be wonderful parents ,u have so much love to give ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,HELLO,Thanks for the birthday wishes ,she will love them ,:thumbup:Love birthday parties so exciting,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are u and the soy getting on ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm only taking 80mg of soy this time, so I think it'll be ok; hell, who knows, lol. :shrug:

What are these jelly things y'all are talking about?


----------



## Butterfly67

Jelly (jello I think? although is jello jam? now I am confused...) and ice cream is like a really traditional thing to have at kids parties - I always used to have it at mine as a kid and used to mix it all together into one yummy mess!!


----------



## NorthStar

Jello they call it in US of A


----------



## NorthStar

Cross posted with M, yeah it's a traditional kids party thing, yuck but kids love it.

Sometimes as a special treat my mum used to add carnation evaporated milk to make "whipped jelly"


----------



## Butterfly67

So is jelly jam then? :confused::confused:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jello and ice cream....together? :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Jello and ice cream....together? :wacko:

yeah a bowl of jello/y and then a few scoops of ice cream on top then either eat in a civilized manner or whisk up with spoon into a mess :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will assume it's one of those things you have to try before you can understand it, lol.

So, it's basically eating the cow from feet to udder? :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

my kids love wibble wobble jelly and ice cream, i'm not a fan


----------



## dachsundmom

Cake and ice cream is the standard here.


----------



## NorthStar

I went to American kids birthday party once, it just about blew my 7 year old mind, cake WITH ice cream, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches,peanut butter and cheese crackers, scavenger hunt etc etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I went to American kids birthday party once, it just about blew my 7 year old mind, cake WITH ice cream, peanut butter and jelly sandwiches,peanut butter and cheese crackers, scavenger hunt etc etc.

I take it that's not the norm in the UK? 

I've also heard that baby showers are more of an American thing.


----------



## NorthStar

Thank god we don't have baby showers.

Birthday parties are definitely done here for kids, but we have our own traditions, been a long time since I've been to one...my Mum said I came home from the American one and spoke about the weird American food etc for days LOL


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, welcome to the 'September is dead' club!

Dmom, Desp - can I join too? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, welcome to the 'September is dead' club!
> 
> Dmom, Desp - can I join too? :hugs:Click to expand...

Welcome! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NS - so fab to have you back!!! :hugs: 

Despie - have a happy birthday party today!!! :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Pictures of cake coming soon ,xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://computersafetytips.files.wordpress.com/2011/09/tea-jelly_2.jpgA pic of jelly for Brooke


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

excellent cake is that your daugther T? She doesn't look best pleased haha xx


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha she didnt want to be in the pic ,typical teenager ,:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Nice work Despie :thumbup: love the cake.

Yeah it's a wonder I never expired from boredom and embarassment as a teen LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome cake Despie, so cute!

BTW i don't care what anyone says I am having a baby shower - I have never had a wedding or anything so is it too much to ask lol?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Nice work Despie :thumbup: love the cake.
> 
> Yeah it's a wonder I never expired from boredom and embarassment as a teen LOL

Am not the best baker but the kids will appreciate it ,dd was raging as she had no make up on ,:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Awesome cake Despie, so cute!
> 
> BTW i don't care what anyone says I am having a baby shower - I have never had a wedding or anything so is it too much to ask lol?

Def not Hun,u go have your baby shower in fact I am having one too and if I get preg and get to seven months I am having it printed on my t-shirt ,honestly I am ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Great cake! Love the look on DD's face; it's one I see too often myself, lol. Gotta appreciate a teenage girl. :haha:

Is a baby shower considered improper by UK standards? What about a bridal shower?


----------



## Butterfly67

i don't think we have bridal showers either but sometimes I think I have been out of the country too long and have forgotten what is what :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Wow you ladies talk a lot before I even get to a computer :haha:

NS :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie HAPPY BIRTHDAY :cake: to your daughter and OMG it looks AMAZING that panda!!!

On the Jell-o here.. at my MIL she likes it with whipped cream on top. My mom used to make it with milk instead and it was like a mouse...it was GOOD!

Brooke hope the soy is being kind to you

Indigo and Jodes...waiting on you ladies to join me too...ALL OF YOU

Butterfly :flower:

Oh man did I miss anyone?

:hugs: and much love to all of you!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ladies, I'm sorry to interrupt with bad news but my bff who has been trying for 3 years and just had ivf and got a BFP just texted me after her scan and there was nothing there and no indication of anything ever being there. She is obviously devastated and I am for her too. Am just in tears now. Why does this all have to be so hard? :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to interrupt with bad news but my bff who has been trying for 3 years and just had ivf and got a BFP just texted me after her scan and there was nothing there and no indication of anything ever being there. She is obviously devastated and I am for her too. Am just in tears now. Why does this all have to be so hard? :cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry: Oh no...I am so sorry... please send her hugs for me too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to interrupt with bad news but my bff who has been trying for 3 years and just had ivf and got a BFP just texted me after her scan and there was nothing there and no indication of anything ever being there. She is obviously devastated and I am for her too. Am just in tears now. Why does this all have to be so hard? :cry::cry::cry:

Omg m am so so sorry ,how horrible for her ,your poor friend :cry::cry::cry:I am lighting a candle right now for her ,god bless her,:cry::cry::cry::cry: ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to interrupt with bad news but my bff who has been trying for 3 years and just had ivf and got a BFP just texted me after her scan and there was nothing there and no indication of anything ever being there. She is obviously devastated and I am for her too. Am just in tears now. Why does this all have to be so hard? :cry::cry::cry:

Damn....that's just terrible....Poor thing....how devastating and heartbreaking! 

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Ladies, I'm sorry to interrupt with bad news but my bff who has been trying for 3 years and just had ivf and got a BFP just texted me after her scan and there was nothing there and no indication of anything ever being there. She is obviously devastated and I am for her too. Am just in tears now. Why does this all have to be so hard? :cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Only joking jodes ,he was great around your fertile time :thumbup:Give the guy wot he wants :winkwink::haha:
> 
> i know he was very good this time round :thumbup: but i thought he wanted a break? :winkwink: He said on the phone last night 'i've been so use to dtd i'm getting withdrawl symptoms' :dohh: blimey :blush: xxxxx:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Send him over here :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T! 
That cake is AMAZING! 
You MADE THAT?!?!?!!!!
That is quite a talent!
Never in a million years could I do that!

Your daughter is beautiful, of course....you are her mother....
You have such a beautiful family. I think we have seen 3 out of 4 kids now...

Well done on the kids AND that amazing cake....Very impressive!


----------



## dachsundmom

All of DD's cakes have been from a bakery. :blush:

I don't bake at all.

Even for school functions, I was the mom who would show up with store-bought cupcakes.

When DD was in the 5th grade, I went to Whole Foods and bought the cupcakes for her Valentine's party; if anyone isn't familiar with a Whole Foods store, they are a higer-end market....

Anyway, one of the other mothers showed up to the party with homemade cupcakes and told me to take mine home bc it was obvious that I had no concern for the children's diets, nor did I realize what my priorities really were...:cry::growlmad:

From that point on I always just brought juice boxes and napkins.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

B, nasty mother, how dare she be so mean :grr: :grr:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> All of DD's cakes have been from a bakery. :blush:
> 
> I don't bake at all.
> 
> Even for school functions, I was the mom who would show up with store-bought cupcakes.
> 
> When DD was in the 5th grade, I went to Whole Foods and bought the cupcakes for her Valentine's party; if anyone isn't familiar with a Whole Foods store, they are a higer-end market....
> 
> Anyway, one of the other mothers showed up to the party with homemade cupcakes and told me to take mine home bc it was obvious that I had no concern for the children's diets, nor did I realize what my priorities really were...:cry::growlmad:
> 
> From that point on I always just brought juice boxes and napkins.

What a bitch! :grr:

Don't listen to idiots!:growlmad::thumbup::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Working mothers, especially single working mothers have it hard and should be supported, not lectured!


----------



## LLbean

Brooke...again, some people are just bitter idiots...ignore that bitch...and slap her for me too will ya? What an ASS she is


----------



## Jodes2011

Awwwww Butterfly i'm really really sorry about your bff such terrible news :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon and it makes it worse that i am not there to support her:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That bitch will get what she deserves :grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon and it makes it worse that i am not there to support her:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hi LL :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Hi LL :hugs:

https://mystuffspace.com/graphic/hello-91.gif

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

For indigo xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

So cute! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon and it makes it worse that i am not there to support her:cry:

Dont beat yourself up Hun,am sure u are doing your best to support her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,send that stupid dumbass bitch over to me ,k::grr::grr::grr:and I will jump on her ass :growlmad::gun:how dare she judge you ,you are an amazing mom ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie you make very cute babies


----------



## NorthStar

Despie you have such a lovely family :hugs:

Brooke - so you don't bake so what, your DD has a great strong role model, whereas the other mum sounds like a dumb bitch tbh :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie you make very cute babies

Awwwwww,thanks babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My neighbors must have thought I had gone mental, going door-to-door trying to give away cupcakes, lol. :haha::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

They're beautiful, T!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> They're beautiful, T!

Thanks Hun,i think so too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My neighbors must have thought I had gone mental, going door-to-door trying to give away cupcakes, lol. :haha::growlmad:

U should have just posted them thru the dumbass bitches letterbox ,:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My neighbors must have thought I had gone mental, going door-to-door trying to give away cupcakes, lol. :haha::growlmad:

Screw the neighbors....I would have eaten them....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My neighbors must have thought I had gone mental, going door-to-door trying to give away cupcakes, lol. :haha::growlmad:
> 
> Screw the neighbors....I would have eaten them....:haha:Click to expand...

honestly I would have left them there and let the kids choose...that bitch, I bet they would have liked your better!


----------



## Desperado167

15 kids fed,watered ,played with and sent home with a goody bag ,house cleaned and kids in pjs ready for bed,god am exhausted and still have to make lunches for tomorrow ,:sleep:


----------



## Indigo77

At least you don't have to BD tonight....:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> At least you don't have to BD tonight....:flower:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> At least you don't have to BD tonight....:flower:

:haha::haha::haha:I was just putting fake temps in for tomorrow on ff and it will give me my crosshairs no matter wot my temp is ,wot if I haven't ovulated?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> At least you don't have to BD tonight....:flower:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:I was just putting fake temps in for tomorrow on ff and it will give me my crosshairs no matter wot my temp is ,wot if I haven't ovulated?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

If FF gave you x-hairs, then you have already OV. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Is it giving you x hairs on CD25?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Is it giving you x hairs on CD25?

Actually no I messed it up it's not giving me crosshairs :( ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Is it giving you x hairs on CD25?
> 
> Actually no I messed it up it's not giving me crosshairs :( ,:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maybe it's time to ease up on the pressure for this cycle and focus on the next......:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

If you ovulated, it was probably on CD25 (Monday). 

Did you BD on Saturday or Sunday?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> If you ovulated, it was probably on CD25 (Monday).
> 
> Did you BD on Saturday or Sunday?

I dtd on cd22,23,24 and 25 ,:) xxx


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah Despie, come on over to the October Pumpkins Gang, September was shitty for everyone hey :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,happy Friday ,:hugs::hugs:hope we are getting Northstar back today ,:happydance::hugs:How are u all today ?butterfly Indigo and jodes ,Brooke garnet llbean mon And everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Dear son off today so we are hitting the shops on our own for some retail therapy ,still no ovulation for me but cbfm still on high ,am not worried about it anymore just strolling along ,love u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning All, I will be around a bit today, finished painting and restoring order to my living room yesterday and it looks lovely I am really happy with it.

AFM I just working catching up on all my emails and waiting for OH to come home tonight.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning All, I will be around a bit today, finished painting and restoring order to my living room yesterday and it looks lovely I am really happy with it.
> 
> AFM I just working catching up on all my emails and waiting for OH to come home tonight.

Awk Hun ,he's coming home tonight ,so happy and excited for you ,:hugs::hugs:Great u finished your living room just in time ,go you ,:hugs::hugs:Have u anything planned for the weekend ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Yeah Despie, come on over to the October Pumpkins Gang, September was shitty for everyone hey :hugs:

You can say that again!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Despie, come on over to the October Pumpkins Gang, September was shitty for everyone hey :hugs:
> 
> You can say that again!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Jax,:wohoo::wohoo:hi lovely ,how you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning!!! :howdy:

Northstar - so glad you've finished your painting (it would really have got on my nerves too that I couldn't get it done before I went away!), and that OH is back tonight, hope you have a lovely weekend together :flower:

Despie - how did the party go? Did DD love her panda cake?? If I've missed a pic send it again. Glad you're okay and not stressing too much about this cycle. I certainly feel assured that I'm not on the only one going through a duffer this month....

Indigo, Dmom, Jodes :hugs: hope you're all okay TGIF!!!!!!

AFM - it's a lovely day here today, work has calmed down considerably (thank God!) and I feel like I'm getting somewhere at last. Tonight it's fish 'n' chips and a bottle of wine night round one of my oldest girlfriends, putting the world to rights. Planning to sort my garden out over the weekend, as we have no rain forcast, put away my suntops and flip flops and get my polo necks and boots out of the loft, I have a feeling I'll be needing them soon!! Other than that I'm chillin :coolio:

Lots of luv and :hugs: girls xXx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Despie, come on over to the October Pumpkins Gang, September was shitty for everyone hey :hugs:
> 
> You can say that again!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Jax,:wohoo::wohoo:hi lovely ,how you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sweet Despie, :kiss: I'm fine :hugs: Have a lovely time shopping today!!! :happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jax, Despie, Jodes :flower: I've booked a few days leave for next week as I'm going away again the week after so that will seriously cut into the time D and I get together this month. 
Would love to go away somewhere for a few days, but I have given up on D going anywhere on hols, still be nice to have some time off work. I don't get bank holidays or anything in this job, so it's been almost 4 months since I had a proper day off, the time has flown past and I'm so ready for a break.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Northstar, sounds like you deserve a bit of time off!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Hey Jax, Despie, Jodes :flower: I've booked a few days leave for next week as I'm going away again the week after so that will seriously cut into the time D and I get together this month.
> Would love to go away somewhere for a few days, but I have given up on D going anywhere on hols, still be nice to have some time off work. I don't get bank holidays or anything in this job, so it's been almost 4 months since I had a proper day off, the time has flown past and I'm so ready for a break.

Northstar :hugs: you sound tired :hugs: How come D won't travel? Is there not some lovely scottish deer stalking lodge with tartan walls and roaring fires that you can go and snuggle up in? What do you do for a living?x


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, Indigo, Despie - now I'm not a temp'er but please explain what a 'crosshair' is because I'm only thinking about rude things that happen to boys when they wee :haha: Thanks :flower:x


----------



## NorthStar

Nope he won't go anywhere on holiday, he works away from home fortnight on/fortnight off so just wants to come home and sit on his couch :cry: I'm a number cruncher :winkwink:

Cross hairs aren't all that sexy LOL they are the sign that FF (fertility friend) puts in your chart on what it reckons is your ovulation day, ie when it detects the biphasic temperature pattern and has enough data to confirm ovulation. The horizontal axis of the cross hairs is the "coverline" that you hear us talking about, and it provides a useful visual. And once you confirm O by temping, you can ease up on the BD and only do it for fun :haha:

I can talk about this kind of stuff all day, but I'll stop now :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Nope he won't go anywhere on holiday, he works away from home fortnight on/fortnight off so just wants to come home and sit on his couch :cry: I'm a number cruncher :winkwink:
> 
> Cross hairs aren't all that sexy LOL they are the sign that FF (fertility friend) puts in your chart on what it reckons is your ovulation day, ie when it detects the biphasic temperature pattern and has enough data to confirm ovulation. The horizontal axis of the cross hairs is the "coverline" that you hear us talking about, and it provides a useful visual. And once you confirm O by temping, you can ease up on the BD and only do it for fun :haha:
> 
> I can talk about this kind of stuff all day, but I'll stop now :rofl:

Yea right!! :haha: OMG, now I know why I don't do temping!!!

I guess I can kinda understand how D feels, I don't work away from home but I seem to spend a lot of time out of it and just want to couch it at the weekend, but then it's a bit tuff on you, won't he even just go away for a night as a compromise?

Oh no, not a bean counter!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar,I agree u need a break lovely,u work toooo hard ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Nah I've tried and he won't go anywhere, I gave up after a year or so. 

Get a bit of travel with work, so can usually manage a bit of sightseeing and eating out when I'm away that way, and this year I've holidayed in UK with friends and family, I was thinking of doing a solo US trip as well, but the legal bills for my divorce are mounting so I'm not sure if it will be possible. I was thinking to take my parents away somewhere in England next month, but the weather has turned to crap so quickly, that IDK if I'll bother LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! 

It's Friday, but my weekends are almost busier than my work week, so not much down time. :wacko:

Tracey, I am glad to see that you've decided to chill for the rest of the cycle...get your pumpkin avatar ready and join us! :flower:

Jax, is it that cold there already? Do you need to turn on the heat in the house?:nope:

M...:hugs:

Jodie...:hugs:

NS, hell, I talk to you all the time anyway...:haha:

Indigo, I hope you are properly caffeinated this morning! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm sad to say Morrisons were without pumpkin yesterday ladies, so it's celery soup for me today. 

And yeah heating on and I'm swatched in fleece as I write this, my summer clothes went into a storage bag a couple of weeks ago, and my next retail purchase will be some of the dodgy jumpers (sweaters) filling the shops this season. 

DM Jax doesn't temp :nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, is it that cold there already? Do you need to turn on the heat in the house?:nope:

Dmom, chilly morning and night/eve but glorious sunshine throughout the day - hurrah! But, they've predicted a harsh winter for us, starting next month so I'm getting ready for it. Am trying to hold out on the heating until October, DH and I are snuggled up under my fake fur throw aka 'the dead cat' each night :haha:

What's it like in your neck of the woods?


----------



## NorthStar

PMSL I should point out that Jax lives a long way south of me, I had my winter coat on 2 weeks ago for any night time outings, and bought my new winter coat and boots about a month ago. My heating has been on intermittently for about 3 weeks.

Jax since you're not temping how do you know when you've O'd?

(sorry for any mention of TTC)

Despie, I just saw an article on the forum about red heads where the person posting couldn't actually spell the word "red"...


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...you MUST temp! :growlmad:

It's not that bad at all and the only real way to pinpoint OV.:flower:

It's been raining and chilly here all week; it was 74 yesterday, but will be only 62 today. :cry: I might have to start wearing leggings soon, but I can probably manage my skirts and shorts through the middle of October, at least.

NS, bc of the hurricane here, we are being told that there might be some sort of pumpkin shortage.

Can't you get pumpkin in a can for soups and pies?


----------



## dachsundmom

I take it you also spell offense with a 'c'....LOL


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Nah I've tried and he won't go anywhere, I gave up after a year or so.
> 
> Get a bit of travel with work, so can usually manage a bit of sightseeing and eating out when I'm away that way, and this year I've holidayed in UK with friends and family, I was thinking of doing a solo US trip as well, but the legal bills for my divorce are mounting so I'm not sure if it will be possible. I was thinking to take my parents away somewhere in England next month, but the weather has turned to crap so quickly, that IDK if I'll bother LOL

Well, not much point flogging a dead horse eh? It's a real shame though, 'cos it's nice to do things together, but hey I guess our men can't be too perfect otherwise they would put the one's in our heads out of a job :haha:

Although DH likes to go away, we haven't for the past couple of years as since I started working in a school he won't take time off during the hols (God know's what he did when his kids were younger and what we're going to do if we ever get a kid together :shrug:) as he says it's a rip off and for his job the traffic is lighter into London which makes life easier. So I've holiday'd with my Mum and we've had a lovely time. 

Sorry that the divorce bills are escalating, they are such an awful lot of money, but a holiday with your M&D would be really nice, don't shelve it yet, October can be a lovely month!!:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Dmom, yes we have offence and defence in this country, but no canned pumpkin :flower:


----------



## Jax41

:blush::blush:*** TTC TALK ALERT ***:blush::blush:​
Northstar/Dmom - temping seems waaaaay to complicated for me, I'm not good with figures!! It's all that taking your temp at the same time every day what is all that about???!! I don't even know how to start! Does a CBFM do the same job?

Now don't do a shock horror suck your breath between your teeth thing here but I use a babyhopes online Ov calendar to get a general idea of when Ov should be and then OPK around that time, but I also get EWCM so it's kind of a give away when it's happening and I also have a pretty regular 28 day cycle. I guess I'm just old. However this and last cycle I've not bothered with any of it as PMA is dead/DH can't be bothered to sh*g/just P'd off with the whole poxy thing.....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Dmom, yes we have offence and defence in this country, but no canned pumpkin :flower:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

You can't make a pie by opening a can of pumpkin and dumping it into a frozen pie crust? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Jax! :hugs:

Any type of monitor will only tell you that you are getting ready to try an OV, not that you actually have...same with CM, it's just not reliable.:flower:

There is a temp adjuster you can use for waking at different times. I have to adjust my temps to get a good read, but Butterfly doesn't; everyone differs.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, yes we have offence and defence in this country, but no canned pumpkin :flower:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You can't make a pie by opening a can of pumpkin and dumping it into a frozen pie crust? :wacko:Click to expand...

:nope: we get frozen pastry but not the pumpkin...:nope:

I don't really like pastry though, so I'm not overly devastated, but it's another example of the convenient nature of American life, which you will appreciate a bit more from talking to us Brits :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

So I should check out fertility friend? Do they do an easy 'how to do it' on there? Dr did my bloods and said I was Oing so I kind of accepted that I am :shrug:

Look now listen here you two, I'm having a serious moan about TTC and all you're going on about is frozen pastry and canned pumpkins!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

I don't doubt your O'ing if the bloodtest said you are, it's just a lot easier to plan BD activities if you know exactly when the critical time is every month. And I want to be able to show the doc my charts too.

TTC is a pain in the tits to put it mildly, I'd rather talk pumpkins, or any other kind of vegetable except maybe brussel sprouts.


----------



## Jax41

Sprouts don't do it for me either, DH loves them, he's even asked the local Indian to curry them for him - I ain't getting inbetween the sheets with him on that night!!!!!!!

I know this sounds negative but I'm not sure that'd work for me Northstar, I try and plan BD over my 'fertile' time but if DH doesn't want to then there is no changing his mind (grumpy ar*e!) so it would leave me even MORE stressed about BDing at the right time than it does already. However, on the flip side maybe my one BD a month might be timed a bit more accurately if I did!!!:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no....not the bloody brussel sprouts! :haha:

Jax, it's easy....FF has a course...plus, you have a bunch of ladies here that can help you get sorted out...


----------



## dachsundmom

I happen to love the sprouts roasted in olive oil and garlic, lol.

Jax...you could time your one night better with temping, but I don't want to push you into anything that makes you uncomfortable.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I actually love brussel sprouts, too.
The only vegetable I haven't made friends with is okra....:sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I actually love brussel sprouts, too.
> The only vegetable I haven't made friends with is okra....:sick:

I will eat it fried, but even then...total struggle!


----------



## Jax41

Roasted brussels?! Never heard of that one before, I'll give it a go :thumbup:

I'll have a look at FF. Will a CBFM not do the same thing? Just seems easier!


----------



## Indigo77

It makes me gag...the slimy texture & my sensitive gag reflex....:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Jax41

I like it curried!!!!!!:yipee::yipee:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies! Been lurking and just checking it out to see what everyone is doing. Hope everyone has a wonderful day...


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

Garnet! We are all going to do a soy cycle!

:hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi: to all you gorgeous ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> :hi: to all you gorgeous ladies :hugs:

Backatcha!:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## NorthStar

I hate loathe and detest rocket more than any other vegetable, unfortunately it's on bloody well everything on this country - I specify when I order in a restaraunt that they are NOT to put any form of rocket on my plate.

Jax if you don't want to temp that's cool, it just helps to know where you're at in the cycle.

CBFM is something I haven't tried, the temping thermometer (BBT) costs £5 and the spreadsheet on fertility friend is free, whereas CBM involved POAS 10-20 times a month £80 up front plus what another £20 a month for sticks. In my mind it is quicker and easier just to put the BBT in my mouth and then plug the temp into my mobile phone, takes 1-2 minutes a day, and that's you done. And it's a bit more definitive than the CBFM - but then as you put it I'm a bean counter and I like precision.


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Garnet! We are all going to do a soy cycle!
> 
> :hug:

Except me, I bought the stuff but haven't been game to use it, I'm going away in a weeks time and can't risk anything that might delay O :wacko:

Might try it next month,maybe


----------



## dachsundmom

Rocket? I think we call that arugula?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

I like temping for some reason - maybe like NS it is because i am a numbers person and i like to see graphs and things :haha::haha: yep, just stick it in my gob, let it bleep and write it down (don't have internet on my phone here but will when I get back - another reason to return!)

okra yuk
roast pumpkin yum
brussels spouts yum at christmas

Am going to do soy middle of november so then it doesn't matter so much if it delays O


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,u got your crosshairs ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Rocket? I think we call that arugula?

You say aragula I say shitty tasting herb that looks like a weed and ruins my salad.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Rocket? I think we call that arugula?
> 
> You say aragula I say shitty tasting herb that looks like a weed and ruins my salad.:haha:Click to expand...

I like the taste of it; dandelion too!


----------



## NorthStar

If I saw it growing in my garden I'd be getting out the Roundup and blitzing it.

I live in hope of the day it falls out of fashion and I can stop acting like a demanding biatch in restaraunts, but I've been "surprised" by it's addition when not mentioned on the menu way too many times.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo And Brooke,:hi::dance::hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH won't eat salad full of 'weeds.'

He wants romaine and ceaser dressing, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo And Brooke,:hi::dance::hi:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## LLbean

https://www.orkugifs.com/en/images/good-morning-friends_310.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth,:hugs:Did u get your results yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

not yet...heading out now. will report later

HUGS to all of you!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> not yet...heading out now. will report later
> 
> HUGS to all of you!

Good luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I like temping for some reason - maybe like NS it is because i am a numbers person and i like to see graphs and things :haha::haha: yep, just stick it in my gob, let it bleep and write it down (don't have internet on my phone here but will when I get back - another reason to return!)
> 
> okra yuk
> roast pumpkin yum
> brussels spouts yum at christmas
> 
> Am going to do soy middle of november so then it doesn't matter so much if it delays O

BF I've downloaded an Android app called OvuView which is quite handy for when you have no internet connection, it's simpler than FF so I use it when I travel, as the global roaming data charges are :dohh: excessive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Looking for it now!


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> I like temping for some reason - maybe like NS it is because i am a numbers person and i like to see graphs and things :haha::haha: yep, just stick it in my gob, let it bleep and write it down (don't have internet on my phone here but will when I get back - another reason to return!)
> 
> okra yuk
> roast pumpkin yum
> brussels spouts yum at christmas
> 
> Am going to do soy middle of november so then it doesn't matter so much if it delays O
> 
> BF I've downloaded an Android app called OvuView which is quite handy for when you have no internet connection, it's simpler than FF so I use it when I travel, as the global roaming data charges are :dohh: excessive.Click to expand...

Ooh thanks NS I'll have a look for that - I think I can download to my laptop and then synch with my iphone...


----------



## NorthStar

Well it's not as good as the FF mobile app, but it's quite handy for bedside charting and if you don't have an internet connection you can still input data/peer at chart.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't figure it out, lol. It's going to take me a few to get used to the layout.

I normally input eveything into FF on my phone.

The TCOYF chart I am trying isn't going to last long at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/4461...s/t/deformed-puppy-rescued-trash-learns-walk/


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,u got your crosshairs ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

about bloody time :happydance::happydance: cmom T it's your turn :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://today.msnbc.msn.com/id/4461...s/t/deformed-puppy-rescued-trash-learns-walk/

Awk Bless him,xxx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I hate loathe and detest rocket more than any other vegetable, unfortunately it's on bloody well everything on this country - I specify when I order in a restaraunt that they are NOT to put any form of rocket on my plate.

I know, hands up I'm a hethen, but I'm quite partial to the old rocket, in fact there's not a lot of fruit or veg that don't get my vote :thumbup: except parsnips, somehow they just don't float my boat :boat: (I know there'd come a day for that smilie!!!)



NorthStar said:


> Jax if you don't want to temp that's cool, it just helps to know where you're at in the cycle.
> 
> CBFM is something I haven't tried, the temping thermometer (BBT) costs £5 and the spreadsheet on fertility friend is free, whereas CBM involved POAS 10-20 times a month £80 up front plus what another £20 a month for sticks. In my mind it is quicker and easier just to put the BBT in my mouth and then plug the temp into my mobile phone, takes 1-2 minutes a day, and that's you done. And it's a bit more definitive than the CBFM - but then as you put it I'm a bean counter and I like precision.

Okay, so I had to stop mid chat 'cos school expected me to do something urgently, I mean for God's sake, I'm busy chatting to my girls!!!!!!!!

Putting it like this NS, I agree temping is def the cheaper option so thanks for the top tips, maybe, just maybe I'll give it a go but I'll be a dunce and may need to rely on you girls to help me out a bit...?? It's not that I don't want to temp, it's just always seemed so complicated to me but then you talk about cross hairs :growlmad:, are they angry? rofl: sorry that term just kills me!) and I ain't gotta clue what you're going on about :shrug: If you can't beat 'em, join 'em :happydance::happydance:



Thanks :flower: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course we will help you!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Of course we will help you!

Thanks :flower: 

Okay first question! Should I start from CD1?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax,def give it a go ,I have only been temping a month and I love it ,my cycle has been messed up since my loss but once it settles down It should be really helpful in helping me get pregnant quicker ,Brooke and Northstar are our charting queens and can answer every question u have ,no pressure girls :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just buy one already! 

here


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...if I were you, I might start now; not that we will be able to tell much from a mid-cycle chart, but it will get you comfortable with it before the next cycle starts...:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good thinking batman :thumbup:

oh dear one drink and I am drunk already...maybe I shouldn't have given up the alcohol in the first place :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Good thinking batman :thumbup:
> 
> oh dear one drink and I am drunk already...maybe I shouldn't have given up the alcohol in the first place :haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

WSS x 2

Of course we'll help you, and as BF says, £4 is not a big risk, I'd get it bought now, and open a FF account so you get used it. 

All you really have to do is plug in the temps, if you take it at a different time there's an adjusting website that we use. simples :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

I was going to have a Friday night beer but my bro is wanting me to visit him, so I'll wait til I get back home.


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Butterfly :thumbup: although the reviews don't look that good. Would a Boots one do? I'm going into town tomorrow....

Okay Dmom good idea, so d'you have to take your temp EVERY day, how d'you know what a normal temp is?? I'll go have a read on FF....


----------



## Butterfly67

Talking of simples did anyone (UK) buy Aleksandr's book?! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Butterfly :thumbup: although the reviews don't look that good. Would a Boots one do? I'm going into town tomorrow....
> 
> Okay Dmom good idea, so d'you have to take your temp EVERY day, how d'you know what a normal temp is?? I'll go have a read on FF....

Ooh I didn't read the reviews, that is the one I got! Seems to work fine for me! :hugs: Expect you should be able to get one in Boots although also expect it might cost a bit more lol!


----------



## Jax41

Done, it's arriving on Tuesday! Just gotta go sign up on FF, will be back in a min......x


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Good thinking batman :thumbup:
> 
> oh dear one drink and I am drunk already...maybe I shouldn't have given up the alcohol in the first place :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

> Tried using this for about a week where my temperature changed hugely each day, it is supposed to show your most fertile days by showing a slight increase in temperature don't bother buying this as an aid to getting pregnant, doesn't really help... perhaps when you have kids you can test if they're lying to get a day off school!

LOL it's not it's fault if your temp fluctuated and you only used it for a week :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Talking of simples did anyone (UK) buy Aleksandr's book?! :haha:

Nah, but I have dare'd DH to do his car insurance with them so that I can get a Meerkat toy!!!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Talking of simples did anyone (UK) buy Aleksandr's book?! :haha:
> 
> Nah, but I have dare'd DH to do his car insurance with them so that I can get a Meerkat toy!!!:haha:Click to expand...

I want a Meerkat toy!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Butterfly :thumbup: although the reviews don't look that good. Would a Boots one do? I'm going into town tomorrow....
> 
> Okay Dmom good idea, so d'you have to take your temp EVERY day, how d'you know what a normal temp is?? I'll go have a read on FF....

Jax....lesson #1

There is no such animal as a normal temp.

Lesson #2

One temp on its own means nothing; we are looking for a pattern.

Lesson #3

Temps can differ from cycle to cycle; it makes no difference at all.

Lesson #4

I know none of this makes any effing sense right now...we got your back!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think this is my favorite one...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZJQg1O0Gwo


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah JAx all you have to do is bung the BBT in your mouth and then plug the temp into FF - we will advise on the rest :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Garnet! We are all going to do a soy cycle!
> 
> :hug:

Great news, I hope it works for everyone! I took it at night so the side effects would not be so bad! May it out bust some baby follicles for everyone..


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Butterfly :thumbup: although the reviews don't look that good. Would a Boots one do? I'm going into town tomorrow....
> 
> Okay Dmom good idea, so d'you have to take your temp EVERY day, how d'you know what a normal temp is?? I'll go have a read on FF....
> 
> Jax....lesson #1
> 
> There is no such animal as a normal temp.
> 
> Lesson #2
> 
> One temp on its own means nothing; we are looking for a pattern.
> 
> Lesson #3
> 
> Temps can differ from cycle to cycle; it makes no difference at all.
> 
> Lesson #4
> 
> I know none of this makes any effing sense right now...we got your back!:hugs:Click to expand...

You are talking rubbish :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> I think this is my favorite one...
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fZJQg1O0Gwo

Butterfly, I love this one! Esp when the dog barks and they sh1t their little meerkat pants :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

That is the best bit!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Right, I'm signing off and going out for fish n chips and a bottle of wine at my mates, so have a lovely weekend all of you :hugs: and get swotting :book: on all the temp questions that I'm going to be bombarding you with!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave: enjoy!


----------



## Desperado167

Help my back is sore and my boobs are aching and I want to poas ,wots wrong with me ?:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I POAS enough last cycle, I think I'm cured Despie :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I POAS enough last cycle, I think I'm cured Despie :rofl:

I want to be cured too :haha:I think I have used 66 tests in the last three weeks I am seriously running on empty :haha::haha::haha:Help


----------



## NorthStar

IDK chick, I'm cutting back this cycle I hope, cos I peed on an awful lot of sticks already this month.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> IDK chick, I'm cutting back this cycle I hope, cos I peed on an awful lot of sticks already this month.

Me too ,I an really gonna be glad after this cycles over ,:hugs:Are u excited for dh cumin home ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sure am, so looking forward to spending time with him, and I have 3 days annual leave yippee that is 5 days together. Just went and stashed a whole bunch of pee sticks in the bathroom, so I don't have to rummage around in my TTC box under the bed tomorrow :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_hG1BO0bsLok/SQvCTGm1ujI/AAAAAAAAADw/_-MVhbZsSRU/s320/pumpkineats.jpg

Not quite sure what to make of this!


----------



## Indigo77

It's cute...


----------



## dachsundmom

Can it see out of both eyes? lol


----------



## Indigo77

Probably not...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I like pumpkins too much. :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Did you google pumpkin babies, or something?

I told you there are some demented images out there...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I Googled them all, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Good Lord....Why did I look again....:dohh::dohh::dohh:

Nope...:nope::nope::nope:....I can't do the pumpkin thing....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/shocked/scared-2.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to change my whole theme to 'autumn apples.'


----------



## Indigo77

Ooh....Apples I can do....Let me google that....


----------



## dachsundmom

https://photos1.fotosearch.com/bthumb/JNB/JNB002/00111330.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

https://cdn-www.dailypuppy.com/media/dogs/anonymous/20091/20090218248172_AppleDay08-11.jpg_w450.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

:awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to keep looking; I have not been able to get your carved pumpkin out of my head.


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry....:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry....:nope:

:hugs:

It's a sick world.


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my wonderful ladies who has supported me through the ups and downs x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my wonderful ladies who has supported me through the ups and downs x

Morning jodes,:hugs::hugs:Ok a quick question ,I got up at 3.45 during the nite to pee and my temp was 36 ,then I got up at 6.45 and my temp was 36.2 ,which one do I save ?the first one was after 6 hours sleep ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all my wonderful ladies who has supported me through the ups and downs x
> 
> Morning jodes,:hugs::hugs:Ok a quick question ,I got up at 3.45 during the nite to pee and my temp was 36 ,then I got up at 6.45 and my temp was 36.2 ,which one do I save ?the first one was after 6 hours sleep ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

when do you normally take your temps? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I normally tame it at 6.45 which was the second one 36.2 ,x


----------



## Jodes2011

just been checking your chart either way you've had a dip in temp and looks very promising :hugs: I would go with 36.20 and leave it at that. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> just been checking your chart either way you've had a dip in temp and looks very promising :hugs: If you go with your temps at 3.45am and do the temp adjuster to 6.45am then it comes up with 35.67 so i would go with 36 and leave it at that. :hugs:

Was Hoping u would say that :happydance::happydance:Here's hoping this is. MY long awaited dip before o ,thanks lovely ,better go wake hubby up,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> just been checking your chart either way you've had a dip in temp and looks very promising :hugs: so i would go with 36.20 and leave it at that. :hugs:
> 
> Was Hoping u would say that :happydance::happydance:Here's hoping this is. MY long awaited dip before o ,thanks lovely ,better go wake hubby up,:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O crap u have changed it so is the best bet to go with 36.2 ?thanks Hun,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/signs/g/good-morning.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> O crap u have changed it so is the best bet to go with 36.2 ?thanks Hun,:hugs:

yes only because you've had another 3 hours sleep. There's not much in it really and you still have a temp dip. I edited it because i thought that temp was the best bet. Sorry i did pm you :hugs:xx


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug: everyone!

T....You are one determined lady! (I would have recorded the second temp, too.)

Brooke...I love the emoticon!

Jodes....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL...I hope you're hanging in there :hug: and that you're hanging in there and that your hubby has removed the foot from his big, silly mouth....


----------



## LLbean

https://www.commentsyard.com/graphics/good-morning/good-morning164.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

OohGOOD MORNING!


----------



## LLbean

and yes, hanging in there. He's fine, he is just being reserved. Has not called me mommy for a few days now...hope he's not losing hope


----------



## Indigo77

:growlmad:

It's not all about him all the time....:growlmad:

I wish he would be more supportive and less selfish! :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> :growlmad:
> 
> It's not all about him all the time....:growlmad:
> 
> I wish he would be more supportive and less selfish! :grr:

Guess I'd better head to the journal...:nope:


----------



## LLbean

he's not being mean. I did call him on it today and he was like "but I only did that a couple of times, not like it was a thing yet" LOL...guess he's right.

Oh well, maybe it's hormones making me more sensitive (and abstinence as per doctors orders ugh)


----------



## Indigo77

How long do you have to desist?


----------



## LLbean

until the 6 week U/S...so the week of October 2nd


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O crap u have changed it so is the best bet to go with 36.2 ?thanks Hun,:hugs:
> 
> yes only because you've had another 3 hours sleep. There's not much in it really and you still have a temp dip. I edited it because i thought that temp was the best bet. Sorry i did pm you :hugs:xxClick to expand...

Hi Hun,thanks so much,:hugs: u have been a brilliant help to me thru this ,love you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Tracey!


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone :bodyb::bodyb::bodyb:,sorry I haven't been around all day ,jodes don't apoligise for helping me ,u have been great :hugs::hugs:Indigo,yes I am determined ,it drives dh mad :hugs:Elizabeth ,garnet mon ,hope u are all ok ,ns ,Brooke jax ,hope u are all having a great weekend ,AFM ,I totally messed up my opks today and temp as I was up and down to the loo with kids and forgot to test :dohh:,have had a lovely day at the beach with the kids and had a lovely picnic then amusement park and ice-cream ,was so nice of having a day without thinking of ttc all day :hugs::hugs:Kids watching dr who and I thought I would catch up ,how are u all doing ,any news?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No news here, lol.

I think it's good that you stepped away from TTC today...seriously, put everything down for the rest of this cycle and join us for fall. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No news here, lol.
> 
> I think it's good that you stepped away from TTC today...seriously, put everything down for the rest of this cycle and join us for fall. :hugs:

I just keep thinking today's the day I get my dip/rise :nope:But it's ok I am enjoying the temping and surely I cant wait much longer ,:hugs::hugs:Af will prob arrive soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You're getting close to AF, if you cycle is like the last one...:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Some women never get a dip, either.
Some women only sometimes get it. 
I get it in a about 1 of 3 cycles. 

Brooke...You don't get it every time, do you?


----------



## dachsundmom

I get a dip, but not a big one.


----------



## Indigo77

I just took a thyroid disease quiz online.
It says that I probably don't have thyroid disease....


----------



## Indigo77

I just took a PCOS quiz online and I don't have that, either.


----------



## NorthStar

pmsl Indigo there's a whole bunch of diseases I probably don't have but if there's one thing guaranteed to make you feel unwell it's doing any kind of self diagnostic quiz.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think these quizzes might be worse than Dr. Google, lol


----------



## Indigo77

I just took a perimenopause quiz and it told me that I don't have it, but that I should eat more legumes and exercise more....:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

There are no blocked Fallopian tubes quizzes....:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

It's only 5 dpo....I usually don't start my fertility hypochondriac mania until 6-7 dpo....:rofl:

I have been getting up earlier, too....:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Some women never get a dip, either.
> Some women only sometimes get it.
> I get it in a about 1 of 3 cycles.
> 
> Brooke...You don't get it every time, do you?

I never knew that ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> It's only 5 dpo....I usually don't start my fertility hypochondriac mania until 6-7 dpo....:rofl:
> 
> I have been getting up earlier, too....:rofl:

I haven't noticed it until about 9DPO from you...:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Last month was the first month I DIDN'T have a proper dip, but I guess there are other things that could cause the lack of dip. D is like a koala or something he cuddles me to death, and that can stuff up my temping a bit :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, I have to POAS tomorrow, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Yay! You're POAS tomorrow! :wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

With the seasons changing up there, maybe you should start now....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> With the seasons changing up there, maybe you should start now....

Change of season will affect my OPKs?


----------



## Indigo77

Maybe...I am going loopy early, so....


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, ok...brb. I'll go POAS.


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Sorry I had to twist your arm there, B....:winkwink::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

If I never have to POA(nother)S again it will be too soon.

only joking I'll do it tomorrow.


----------



## Indigo77

NorthStar said:


> If I never have to POA(nother)S again it will be too soon.
> 
> only joking I'll do it tomorrow.

:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

What's the holdup, Brooke? 

You're always keeping us waiting...

:coffee:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/download1.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Too small to see from here....We need a closeup...


----------



## dachsundmom

You can have a close-up tomorrow, lol.

The line is very light and I think I am going to hate this brand of tests; I need to stop buying every new pee stick I see, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Stick with Wondfo OPKs and Wondfo & FRERs HPTs...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am out of Wondfo OPKs...I know, it's unbelievable.

So, I think I am going to just buy some FR OPKs tomorrow and use them when these crappy ones get darker.

I ordered some One Step HPTs from the UK, so we'll see if those are any better than the pink handled Wondfo.


----------



## Butterfly67

I only have the one step hpts! Oh, apart from 1 sainsbury's own for emergencies. Can't beleive you don't have any wondfo opks left B, slacking! Good that the opk is neg so far anyway, that would be a bit early :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,yay Brooke and Northstar are poas today ,:happydance::happydance:indigo wen are u testing.?jodes,hope u are ok Hun ,:hugs::hugs:Mon Elizabeth and garnet ,praying those little beans are snuggling in :hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly and jax ,hope u are having a good weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Weather awful here today so I think it's gonna be the movies and popcorn today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My cbfm has gone down to low today so am guessing this cycle really is a bust :cry::cry::cry:I never got a surge or a positive ,I really don't even think I ovulated,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Am hoping af comes quick and I had finally stamp September in the head ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone : jax,Indigo,Northstar,jodes,Brooke,Garnet ,butterfly Elizabeth,..............I MISS YOU,


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower: having a Sunday morning sleep-in with my boy this morning, but came downstairs for some breakfast and to chat to you guys :haha:

Despie for a change I'm going to say hope AF comes quick, you've had a crappy September cycle (hell just about all of us had) so sooner you can bring out the pumpkin avatar the better.

Yesterday was nice weather here I got out and did some stuff in the garden just looked at my weather forecast widget it is predicting 20C and 21C for Wed/Thurs what the? We barely got those temps in the actual summer...weird weather.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower: having a Sunday morning sleep-in with my boy this morning, but came downstairs for some breakfast and to chat to you guys :haha:
> 
> Despie for a change I'm going to say hope AF comes quick, you've had a crappy September cycle (hell just about all of us had) so sooner you can bring out the pumpkin avatar the better.
> 
> Yesterday was nice weather here I got out and did some stuff in the garden just looked at my weather forecast widget it is predicting 20C and 21C for Wed/Thurs what the? We barely got those temps in the actual summer...weird weather.

Glad u and oh are getting some quality time ,:hugs:,yea weather is :wacko:Meant to be really warm here next week as well ,we got a day at the beach yesterday at the end of September,weird or wot 'bring on October :hugs:You got anything planned for today ,wot did oh think of your decorating skills?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

He hasn't actually NOTICED :rofl::rofl: maybe my colour scheme is too subtle.

All that's planned for today is plenty of loving(woohoo), read the Sunday papers, and I'll make steak and chips for dinner. House is immaculate, I've got 3 days off work (hopefully should ovulate in that time!!) so just a nice relaxing time. If it's not raining tomorrow I'm going to force him to go on a scenic drive LOL.

How about this weather hey, it's great that you got to the beach yesterday I had to cut my grass, tough job considering how much it's been raining.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: went to the gym for the fist time in months :happydance::happydance: Then watched a bit of the rugby - blimey those guys are hard as nails, that game is brutal!!

just going to go watch the GP shortly after a bit of washing up then back later. 

Have a lovely smoochy day NS and enoy cinema despie if you go :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks BF, ouch you will be in a world of hurt yourself tomorrow and next day from the gym

I was going to go this morning but opted for the lie iin instead, I'll go during the day this week since I'm on hols


----------



## Jodes2011

hey ladies sorry i've been busy with the kids and getting my house in order. At my dads today and looking forward to my sunday roast mmmmm... T sorry about this cycle i don't understand it? :wacko: but you've had some EWCM and a temp rise this morning so you never know? Lets wait and see what your temp says tomorrow :hugs::hugs: Sometimes my opk's don't stay positive for long and with you being out all day yesterday there's every possibility you've missed it?! If not then don't worry lets move onto next cycle. :thumbup: I'm struggling today i feel like shit :nope: i have a cold and i won't mention what else is hurting. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How is everyone else doing? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

Glad to see everyone has nice plans for a Sunday. :thumbup:

It's cloudy here again, so I'll probably do laundry and go back to the grocery to get everything I forgot yesterday, lol. :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf ,well done on the gym,god don't talk about the rugby ,am sick looking at it,dh is attached to the tv, lol,ns ,awwwwww,your day sounds bliss ,enjoy lovely u so deserve it ,jodes ,hope the cold is a good sign and u feeling rough ,enjoy your dinner lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke indigo garnet elizabeth ,miss u guys :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Glad to see everyone has nice plans for a Sunday. :thumbup:
> 
> It's cloudy here again, so I'll probably do laundry and go back to the grocery to get everything I forgot yesterday, lol. :dohh:

Brooke,morning Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HI LADIES

I didn't go anywhere...just had to sleep hehehe

Puppy woke me up today before I was ready to get up so now I am very zombie like...one more sleep before Ultrasound. Let it be good news!!!

Love to you all!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HI LADIES
> 
> I didn't go anywhere...just had to sleep hehehe
> 
> Puppy woke me up today before I was ready to get up so now I am very zombie like...one more sleep before Ultrasound. Let it be good news!!!
> 
> Love to you all!!!

Can't wait huni,praying it's all good for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug: my lovelies!

We are going to go downtown for a coffee (caffeinated) and a stroll and then some lunch.

I hope you all have a lovely Sunday!


----------



## Garnet

I'm still here just lurking! I just had a heck of a scare on Wednesday and Thursday. I bled bright red and little clots of stuff on Thursday for about 1 hour. It was like my period. Then it all went away no more bleading starting Friday. I am totally wondering what that was. I was thinking on Friday if I was still bleeding I would go to the ER but it totally stopped. Well next Friday we have another scan so hoping all is fine with beanie. I'm am coming up on my 10 week scan in about 3 weeks and I'm scared.. That is when the other little ones departed. I'm trying to think positive though... Hope all of you are doing fine and LL hope you are doing good...


----------



## Indigo77

Won't they do a scan and/or examine you earlier? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> I'm still here just lurking! I just had a heck of a scare on Wednesday and Thursday. I bled bright red and little clots of stuff on Thursday for about 1 hour. It was like my period. Then it all went away no more bleading starting Friday. I am totally wondering what that was. I was thinking on Friday if I was still bleeding I would go to the ER but it totally stopped. Well next Friday we have another scan so hoping all is fine with beanie. I'm am coming up on my 10 week scan in about 3 weeks and I'm scared.. That is when the other little ones departed. I'm trying to think positive though... Hope all of you are doing fine and LL hope you are doing good...

Garnet that is scary! I have had cramps here and there but thankfully no more spotting. The whole process it so different for everyone that it is nerve wrecking. I have a friend that also spotted big time like you and she is due in November so...try not to panic. Hope it's just the LO getting comfy in there


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Won't they do a scan and/or examine you earlier?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

The Fertility clinic is totally booked up until my appt. I have the option of going to sit in the ER for 3-6 hours or more to be seen and to me it is not worth it. If I am going to lose another baby, I would rather be in the comfort of my home. There is really nothing they can do if you are going to MC. I sat in the ER the last two pregnancies and they couldn't anything except tell me to go home and wait and see my OB as soon as I could make an appointment. I defineatly still feel pregnant! I have MS from heck the last two days and boobies are killing me...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Won't they do a scan and/or examine you earlier?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The Fertility clinic is totally booked up until my appt. I have the option of going to sit in the ER for 3-6 hours or more to be seen and to me it is not worth it. If I am going to lose another baby, I would rather be in the comfort of my home. There is really nothing they can do if you are going to MC. I sat in the ER the last two pregnancies and they couldn't anything except tell me to go home and wait and see my OB as soon as I could make an appointment.Click to expand...

not to mention that you would be paying for that ER visit for months! I am STILL getting bills from mine in July and the deductible that day was $500!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: and :hug: my lovelies!
> 
> We are going to go downtown for a coffee (caffeinated) and a stroll and then some lunch.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely Sunday!

Have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Won't they do a scan and/or examine you earlier?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> The Fertility clinic is totally booked up until my appt. I have the option of going to sit in the ER for 3-6 hours or more to be seen and to me it is not worth it. If I am going to lose another baby, I would rather be in the comfort of my home. There is really nothing they can do if you are going to MC. I sat in the ER the last two pregnancies and they couldn't anything except tell me to go home and wait and see my OB as soon as I could make an appointment. I defineatly still feel pregnant! I have MS from heck the last two days and boobies are killing me...Click to expand...

O garnet,big hugs ,it's so frightening isn't it ,let's pray everything has settled and it's just little bean snuggling in ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet, hoping everything is OK for you when you get that scan.


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> :wave: and :hug: my lovelies!
> 
> We are going to go downtown for a coffee (caffeinated) and a stroll and then some lunch.
> 
> I hope you all have a lovely Sunday!
> 
> Have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It started raining so we are postponing.....


----------



## Desperado167

O crap ,dam the weather :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Are u just going to chill at home ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Guess so....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Guess so....

Me too ,have a load of ironing to do for tomorrow and I just can't be bothered ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

He likes to stay home and lounge, so he is happy it's raining.

I am trying to talk him into going out for lunch and just driving around a bit.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Guess so....
> 
> Me too ,have a load of ironing to do for tomorrow and I just can't be bothered ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Does your oldest DD help with stuff around the house?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Guess so....
> 
> Me too ,have a load of ironing to do for tomorrow and I just can't be bothered ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Does your oldest DD help with stuff around the house?Click to expand...

She's great hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally understand. :hugs:

My DD is in charge of dishes and her cat, other than that, school is her job right now.:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow...I want to be your kid in my next life....I had a shit load of chores to do starting at 6 years old. I was the oldest daughter and most of the responsibilities got offloaded to me. It sucked. I rarely had any down time. I am so grateful that I have a hubby that doesn't care what I do or don't do....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Wow...I want to be your kid in my next life....I had a shit load of chores to do starting at 6 years old. I was the oldest daughter and most of the responsibilities got offloaded to me. It sucked. I rarely had any down time. I am so grateful that I have a hubby that doesn't care what I do or don't do....

What about after-school activities?


----------



## Desperado167

I want my kids to have the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I had Greek School and Greek dance after school until the 8th grade...and then it was just dance on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays. We were not allowed to do after school stuff (except for my brother)....They expected and got straight A's and 4.0+s. On top of that, I started working when I was 14. Let's just say that I didn't have a great childhood and I couldn't wait to start college where I would be free....And...I paid for my own education...I guess that's why most kids seem spoiled and wimpy to me...I don't want to raise spoiled and entitled and wimpy kids, but I want them to enjoy their childhood. My hubby had a great childhood and turned put to be emotionally mature, considerate, well- rounded, supportive, loving, laid-back, responsible, and hardworking. IDK why his sister is so phucked up, but they did an amazing job with him...


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> I was the same indigo as my mum and dad split wen I was five and my mum worked full time and me and my sister did everything but my brothers got away with doing nothing as they were younger ,at the age of nine I could cook iron do home works and clean ,didn't have much of a childhood so I want my kids to have the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hate ironing! I did all the ironing. My father (and mother) only wore button down shirts and dress slacks (skirts) so there was a lot of ironing every week. 

I told my hubby that I don't know how to iron. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, there is always a happy medium. :hugs:

DH and I differ greatly in our expectations of DD; he expects her to excel in everything she does and I feel the best thing we can give her is a great sense of self-esteem. 

We just each handle different situations and it all averages out.:flower:

My childhood was different, I had a SAHM and found it very smothering.


----------



## Desperado167

,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I was the same indigo as my mum and dad split wen I was five and my mum worked full time and me and my sister did everything but my brothers got away with doing nothing as they were younger ,at the age of nine I could cook iron do home works and clean ,didn't have much of a childhood so I want my kids to have the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hate ironing! I did all the ironing. My father (and mother) only wore button down shirts and dress slacks (skirts) so there was a lot of ironing every week.
> 
> I told my hubby that I don't know how to iron. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

That breaks my heart, T, and shame on your mother and uncle! :growlmad:

Where did you go? What did you do?


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey Despie, sounds like you had it tough :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was brought up by my Dad and he worked full time so me and my sister had to do a lot of stuff for ourselves and hence I am not good with all the make-up stuff lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I was the same indigo as my mum and dad split wen I was five and my mum worked full time and me and my sister did everything but my brothers got away with doing nothing as they were younger ,at the age of nine I could cook iron do home works and clean ,didn't have much of a childhood so I want my kids to have the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hate ironing! I did all the ironing. My father (and mother) only wore button down shirts and dress slacks (skirts) so there was a lot of ironing every week.
> 
> I told my hubby that I don't know how to iron. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

He also doesn't know that I can sew, change a flat tire, and grow tomatoes, peppers, and cucumber.....:haha::haha::haha::haha:

He knows that I can clean, cook and bake....:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Blimey Despie, sounds like you had it tough :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was brought up by my Dad and he worked full time so me and my sister had to do a lot of stuff for ourselves and hence I am not good with all the make-up stuff lol :haha::haha:

I am not good at that either....I was technically not allowed to wear makeup.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That breaks my heart, T, and shame on your mother and uncle! :growlmad:
> 
> Where did you go? What did you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn...I think I was one of those spoiled, whimpy kids.:blush:

Actually, I know I was. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Blimey Despie, sounds like you had it tough :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I was brought up by my Dad and he worked full time so me and my sister had to do a lot of stuff for ourselves and hence I am not good with all the make-up stuff lol :haha::haha:

O I love all the make up stuff ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I REALLY doubt that, B. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD wants nothing to do with make-up; she hasn't realized that I'd buy her anything she wanted from the make-up counter, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Wow indigo ,u are amazing but am sure dh knows that,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I am anything but amazing, but it's sweet of you to say so. :hugs:

You're amazing.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DD wants nothing to do with make-up; she hasn't realized that I'd buy her anything she wanted from the make-up counter, lol.

Dd is only allowed to wear mascara but she has 8 so far,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I am anything but amazing, but it's sweet of you to say so. :hugs:
> 
> You're amazing.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> My DD wants nothing to do with make-up; she hasn't realized that I'd buy her anything she wanted from the make-up counter, lol.

I hid my makeup at school...I would put it on in the morning, and washed it off before going home...:haha::haha::haha::haha:

She does not know how LUCKY she is....:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Plus, you could show her how to it properly.


----------



## Indigo77

See...Don't even know when it's appropriate to allow your daughter to wear makeup...:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

So everyone is amazing! :hugs:

But I WAS a spoiled brat, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> See...Don't even know when it's appropriate to allow your daughter to wear makeup...:shrug:

It's whatever works for you and your child; the lipgloss comes out at about 12 and eyeliner soon follows, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

I think I want a boy now :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I'll try being a Tiger mother this time and make my kid become a concert violinist while working towards acceptance into Harvard, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> See...Don't even know when it's appropriate to allow your daughter to wear makeup...:shrug:
> 
> It's whatever works for you and your child; the lipgloss comes out at about 12 and eyeliner soon follows, lol.Click to expand...

Is tinted lipgloss ok, or only clear?
I still can't put on eyeliner properly...:haha:
I will send her to your house. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

See...I would have thought 14...


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I'll try being a Tiger mother this time and make my kid become a concert violinist while working towards acceptance into Harvard, lol. :haha:

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

All the lipgloss is pink, lol.

What you decide will be influenced by your child's friends, even if you don;t think it will, lol.

One child will start shaving her legs and then everyone wants to; you can either give in or you can hold out bc you 'think' she should be older.

My advice is to pick your battles and only fight what is really worth winning...lipgloss is not worth fighting over and no pre-teen girl is going to care about the 'women as objects' speech....trust me, I tried, lol. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Wow Despie sounds like you had a tough tough time growing up :hugs:
I really admire you and your sister for getting on with things though and you've built a lovely family, people fail at life for much less reasons than you had :hugs:

I have a nice family, been really lucky, they were a bit strict on me and a bit lax on my brother but generally we had very nice lives, one thing with my parents though (esp my dad) they both left school at 15 and worked really hard they were determined that we would get an education and not have to work as hard as them. I was the first person in my family to go to university, really I've been lucky.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Wow Despie sounds like you had a tough tough time growing up :hugs:
> I really admire you and your sister for getting on with things though and you've built a lovely family, people fail at life for much less reasons than you had :hugs:
> 
> I have a nice family, been really lucky, they were a bit strict on me and a bit lax on my brother but generally we had very nice lives, one thing with my parents though (esp my dad) they both left school at 15 and worked really hard they were determined that we would get an education and not have to work as hard as them. I was the first person in my family to go to university, really I've been lucky.

Thanks Hun,really appreciate u saying that ,:hugs::hugs:Well done on uni ,u must have made your family really proud ,u are such a lovely lass ,how did the steak and chips go !xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My dad was the first in his family to get an education; my grandfather was straight from Germany and left school in the 7th grade...my grandmother was the youngest of 21, 19 living and finished high school.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My dad was the first in his family to get an education; my grandfather was straight from Germany and left school in the 7th grade...my grandmother was the youngest of 21, 19 living and finished high school.

My goodness ,the youngest of 21 ,wow ,u take it after your dad then clever clogs ,xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My grandmother used to say that she didn't know half of her family bc they were out of the house before she was born...I cannot imagine.:nope:

Tracey, you should be so proud of all that you have accomplished! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My grandmother used to say that she didn't know half of her family bc they were out of the house before she was born...I cannot imagine.:nope:
> 
> Tracey, you should be so proud of all that you have accomplished! :hugs:

Awwwwww,rite back at ya lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado...wow, what a life! Good for you and your sister. How do parents look the other way?

I will tell you this, my daughter's father and I split up when she was two and right as she turned 3 I found out he had molested her...let me tell you...in my book there is absolutely no excuse or reasoning for anything like that. To me that is worse than murder and there is no cure... OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!

I have no tolerance for that. UGH. I hear stories of people looking the other way and not wanting to believe their kids... I have NO RESPECT for parents like that.

So sorry you both had to go through such a crazy thing. So glad you got out when you did and you are doing well.

BRAVO!


----------



## Indigo77

Holy hell, LL....How did you find out? Did you press charges? OMG!


----------



## dachsundmom

:gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun::gun:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Agree....*OFF WITH THEIR HEADS!*https://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/hatchet.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/baddies/chainsaw.gif


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Holy hell, LL....How did you find out? Did you press charges? OMG!

My 3 year old told me!!!!


Spoiler
She was already potty trained by then. She could not sit on a balloon from a birthday party she had gone to, saying "it hurt" so my mom said that was odd and when I checked her she was swollen and red and it smelled foul. I asked if anything had happened when she had gone with Daddy (thinking perhaps she fell on that area) and she said "daddy put his little stick in there"...after going to a doctor and some lab work we found out she had a Gonorrhea (thankfully at that age their immune system is not ready for something like that so that is why I caught it right away...she is fine now) There is only one way to catch that and her behavior towards him also was very telling. She was hugely attached to him and for that last two weekend when he brought her home she would promptly get out of the car and not even look back. Testing your 3 year old for AIDS too is no joke ladies...man I was so ready to "take care of him" myself...not even joking. You don't know what you are capable of until your kids are messed with...wow.

I am guessing it only happened twice and yes I pressed charges but this was in South America and well...money talks there...nothing really got done so I took off with my daughter (there it was legal to do that at the time) and that is why I raised her by myself with zero financial support from him.

My daughter is very well now and really an outstanding young woman and I am glad I knew to protect her


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Damn him! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## LLbean

yes I am not fond of him AT ALL. I had recurring nightmares for quite some time that I would run into him and he had twins and even in my dreams I was panicking and thinking "I have to rescue those kids, I have to take them away from that monster"

He has remarried and has 3 kids now; 2 boys and one girl (sicko named her the same as my daughter btw) and I just hope and pray they never had to experience such a thing from him.


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a special place in Hell for people like that. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> There is a special place in Hell for people like that. :growlmad:

One can hope Brooke, one can hope.

He tried to contact her now via FB...he is a con artist and will have you believe anything he says...I'm glad I always told my daughter everything and have records and files... plus she was the one that was there and had some memories from it too...so she knows better than to ever respond to that ...there really is no name for what he is in my book


----------



## Indigo77

Have you warned his new wife?


----------



## Mon_n_john

OMG Elizabeth, how awfull. Karma is a bitch and it will get him. I hope his new wife is as vigilant as you are.


----------



## LLbean

She is aware but I am sure she believes him. I have zero contact with anyone due to safety and protection of us. But she knows


----------



## Indigo77

I am glad she knows. At least it is at the back of her mind.


----------



## LLbean

and I did not mean to bring all of it up. I was just explaining how I have no patience for things like that and I am VERY PROUD of Desperado and her sister for getting ahead and taking charge. So happy they turned out ok from all that insanity


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG LL that is just awful. Sounds like you have raised a great girl though and good job you realised what had happened. I can't imagine what i would have done in those circumstances, only to say I have some connections in my step-family that would have taken care of things :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth,am so sorry that happened to your dd ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Please hug her tightly for me ,:hugs::hugs:Am so happy she has you as a mom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:hi::hi:llbean And mon ,good luck for today ,keep us posted,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs garnet,hope everythings continuing well with you lovely ,never get to talk because of the time difference ,hope u and your family are good ,:hugs::hugs:Northstar ,hope u and dh are relaxing and enjoying being together again :hugs::hugs:Jodes .how are u my lovely ?missing your happy vibes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,and indigo ,Bf ,hope u have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I started working wen I was twelve in a chemist and my mom threw me and my sister out at the age of 16 because we told the whole family we were taking my uncle to court for abusing us ,I have never looked back and it has made me a stronger person thou I am a real worrier were my kids are concerned ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

omg i cannot believe how similar we are T my mum sent me packing at the age of 16 (god i hate that woman for what she put me through) and my stepdad abused me since the age of 4. I never looked back T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LL i can relate with your daughter how parents can live with themselves after this dreadful act is beyond me.:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Jodes and Despie


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jodes, Despie, LL

How J's & D's mums could put some creep before their own children :nope: wrong wrong wrong.

And LL, well done on getting your DD the hell out of that situation, and protecting her.

AFM had a lovely lie in with my boy and going to have a nice lazy day, have some photographs that I'm getting mounted on canvas and making up a photobook for my mum and dad, you know the kind of stuff you don't have time to do on a normal weekend?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

OMG Ladies, you too Jodes? :( 

What is wrong with people???

Well my daughter I think appreciates a bit more now that she is older but she was ready to move out when she turned 18 because I was "over-protective" to her (can you blame me? I knew for a fact of at least one person looking for her...sheesh)

Ladies One of my causes is Child abuse and the other equal rights. I have always stood up for my "boys" and children. As open minded as I am some things I just can not wrap my head around.... How can people be so backwards?

Anyway...but yes, this is part of why I always say I would love a child now and to have a "normal" family (whatever that means now) without constantly living in fear. I guess you always have fears but for us it was a constant hiding story, high alerts etc.

Ladies PLEASE always listen to your children and your gut because not everything they say is made up.

HUGS to you all!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> [QUOTE=Desperado167;,:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::::hugs2:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,enjoy your day ,sounds lovely,xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Having really bad af type pains and top of my thighs sore and really bloated ,please let it be the old witch landing ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Having really bad af type pains and top of my thighs sore and really bloated ,please let it be the old witch landing ,:hugs::hugs:

I hope it's the witch showing up! :happydance:

Get your pumpkins ready! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That would mean your cycle is settling quickly, so I am happy for you.... :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Having really bad af type pains and top of my thighs sore and really bloated ,please let it be the old witch landing ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope it's the witch showing up! :happydance:
> 
> Get your pumpkins ready! :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

You need a pumpkin ticker too!


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, can we throw our pumpkins at people? :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That would mean your cycle is settling quickly, so I am happy for you.... :hugs:

Am so excited to maybe be using my new bbt tomorrow ,the other one is going in the bin ,thanks ladies for sticking by me wen i had my ups and downs this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Actually, can we throw our pumpkins at people? :blush:

Yeah ,Let's do it ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

You call THAT ups and downs? :hugs:

You need to meet my sisters. :haha:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/moodswings.gif

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/crazy.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

There is definitely something to be said for being an only child! :haha:

IDK how my DH does it and I am pretty sure that I will end up supporting one of my SILs at somepoint in the near future. :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

Tell us more!


----------



## dachsundmom

I actually love her to pieces, she's just haing a hard time 'finding herself.'

By the time she has her BA, it will have taken 9 years. :nope:

We figure that the parents are going to cut-off support soon, so we will have to choose between her living with us or paying her expenses in her own place.

So, if we can get our shit together and figure out what we want to do, I might just hire her as my nanny and move her out here.


----------



## Indigo77

Why do you have to support her? Why can't she work?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Why do you have to support her? Why can't she work?

Well, she could...if she'd keep the job. I just want her to finish school, so I am willing to help.

N on the other hand, is over it. But, in her defense, this is a family that is filled with over-achievers and the other 3 kids have always had some sort of plan for their lives....my DH included.

I appreciate the fact that she does her own thing and doesn't have it all figured out yet....


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, but 9 years for a degree? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, but 9 years for a degree? :wacko:

Did I mention that the Associates degree took 3 years? :blush:

God knows how long her grad degree will take; she's now an Ed major, she has to have it to keep her license.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You call THAT ups and downs? :hugs:
> 
> You need to meet my sisters. :haha:
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/moodswings.gif
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/emotions/crazy.gif

That just looks like dh :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Is she the youngest?

The youngest and only kids have it made...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Is she the youngest?
> 
> The youngest and only kids have it made...

Nope...she's the 3rd. The youngest DD actually got out of school in three years. 

And yes, only children do have it made. :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

But then they have no brothers or sisters to look out for them :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> But then they have no brothers or sisters to look out for them :cry:

I never wanted siblings; it could be bc I am adopted and I feared my parents would love a bio kid more.

My dad is also an only child, so I guess it just seemed natural to him.

On the other hand, when my mom was sick, it really sucked being stuck with all of the decisions on my own....:wacko::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> But then they have no brothers or sisters to look out for them :cry:
> 
> I never wanted siblings; it could be bc I am adopted and I feared my parents would love a bio kid more.
> 
> My dad is also an only child, so I guess it just seemed natural to him.
> 
> On the other hand, when my mom was sick, it really sucked being stuck with all of the decisions on my own....:wacko::cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:We are your cyber sisters ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, I'm an only child too and know that my LO will prob be one as well, and yea I agree when my Dad was poorly it was hard but when I look at other families with lots of siblings 9 times out of 10 they're at each other's throats so really I'm just glad it was me and my M&D and that's what I'd really like for my :baby: too...


----------



## Jax41

I know you've all moved on from this but I've just read back and these :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: are for Despie, Jodes and LLBean's lovely DD. Good God, can't quite believe what I've just been reading!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, I'm an only child too and know that my LO will prob be one as well, and yea I agree when my Dad was poorly it was hard but when I look at other families with lots of siblings 9 times out of 10 they're at each other's throats so really I'm just glad it was me and my M&D and that's what I'd really like for my :baby: too...

Do you suffer from 'only child syndrome?' I do...I have to have my space and I need to know I have freedom, even if I never use it, lol.:wacko:

I don't like a lot of people around at any given time and at a party, I am usually off by myself watching everyone else. I'm not shy by any means, but I like people around, on my terms, lol. :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I'm an only child too and know that my LO will prob be one as well, and yea I agree when my Dad was poorly it was hard but when I look at other families with lots of siblings 9 times out of 10 they're at each other's throats so really I'm just glad it was me and my M&D and that's what I'd really like for my :baby: too...
> 
> Do you suffer from 'only child syndrome?' I do...I have to have my space and I need to know I have freedom, even if I never use it, lol.:wacko:
> 
> I don't like a lot of people around at any given time and at a party, I am usually off by myself watching everyone else. I'm not shy by any means, but I like people around, on my terms, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Errr.....yup, that's all so me :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

My GH (gay husband) is also an only child and my BFF is too...we all get each other, so it works out beautifully!


----------



## NorthStar

I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL

So you had to share a bathroom growing up? I don't think I could do that...I still can't...:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> My GH (gay husband) is also an only child and my BFF is too...we all get each other, so it works out beautifully!

Cool! DH is the second youngest of four but you'd think he was an only one as he never has anything to do with the since they sided with his ex when they split. But that's fine because we both do the space, freedom stuff and most importantly get it too.... I love my own company, I can be a bit of a loner too at times and def prefer to people watch than be one of the watched.


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL

My cousin (she has two brothers) also has all the responsibilities, she got dragged round John Lewis recently looking for freezers - fun...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL
> 
> So you had to share a bathroom growing up? I don't think I could do that...I still can't...:haha:Click to expand...

 We all get ten minutes each in the bathroom starting at seven in the morning for school then it all starts again at eight at night for bedtime ,u wud love it Brooke ,:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep, you can't expect boys to have an opinon on decor etc, and when my dad was ill it was me who flew from the other side of the world.

I'm not hating on siblings in any way, just saying that in some respects they don't all do the heavy lifting. My brother is good for certain things (mostly tech and gadget related) but you can be sure I do everything else.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL
> 
> So you had to share a bathroom growing up? I don't think I could do that...I still can't...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We all get ten minutes each in the bathroom starting at seven in the morning for school then it all starts again at eight at night for bedtime ,u wud love it Brooke ,:haha:Click to expand...

Oh good Lord! Do you have only one bathroom? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My GH (gay husband) is also an only child and my BFF is too...we all get each other, so it works out beautifully!
> 
> Cool! DH is the second youngest of four but you'd think he was an only one as he never has anything to do with the since they sided with his ex when they split. But that's fine because we both do the space, freedom stuff and most importantly get it too.... I love my own company, I can be a bit of a loner too at times and def prefer to people watch than be one of the watched.Click to expand...

My DH is the 2nd oldest of 4!


----------



## NorthStar

Yep we had to share a bathroom, yet somehow survived LOL.

Mind you sharing a bathroom with a teenage boy who practically emptied a whole can of spray deoderant over himself on a daily basis wasn't that much fun :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I have a brother, and a cousin who was kind of raised with us too, but as the oldest daughter just about all the responsibilities tend to be mine, and my bro can just do the minimum I'm the one that's always got dragged around carpet warehouses etc LOL
> 
> So you had to share a bathroom growing up? I don't think I could do that...I still can't...:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We all get ten minutes each in the bathroom starting at seven in the morning for school then it all starts again at eight at night for bedtime ,u wud love it Brooke ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh good Lord! Do you have only one bathroom? :wacko:Click to expand...

Yep and a bucket in each room In Case we need to pee at nite :haha::haha:Only joking


----------



## dachsundmom

6 people and one bathroom....you are a saint! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

You sure Despie????!!!!!! :haha:

I'm off to bed girls, sleep tight, don't work too hard, lots of luv and speak soon xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone ,talk tomorrow ,sleep tight ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nite nite ladies!!!!

Still early for me here but may you all have sweet dreams :D


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,jodes,where are u huni ,hope u are ok :hugs:Elizabeth try and it easy today after all the stress and excitement of yesterday :hugs:Brooke ,hope u can relax today with the bd and remember I am always here for you :hugs:Garnet ,hope everything's good with you and your little one ,indigo ,keep on poas and posting it for us ,you dirty dog ,had me all excited :hugs:jax so glad to have u back on a regular basis ,it's so much fun,missed you,:hugs::hugs:Northstar ,glad to hear you and dh are enjoying your time together ,get ready for the good weather we are meant to get the next two days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Omm and purple if you are lurking hello :hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM:still waiting on af ,am actually so excited to have this cycle over with so I can join u all for October ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,jodes,where are u huni ,hope u are ok :hugs:Elizabeth try and it easy today after all the stress and excitement of yesterday :hugs:Brooke ,hope u can relax today with the bd and remember I am always here for you :hugs:Garnet ,hope everything's good with you and your little one ,indigo ,keep on poas and posting it for us ,you dirty dog ,had me all excited :hugs:jax so glad to have u back on a regular basis ,it's so much fun,missed you,:hugs::hugs:Northstar ,glad to hear you and dh are enjoying your time together ,get ready for the good weather we are meant to get the next two days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Omm and purple if you are lurking hello :hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM:still waiting on af ,am actually so excited to have this cycle over with so I can join u all for October ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes love i'm ok thanks :hugs: just lurking :thumbup: feeling quite emotional from yesterday and my cold is getting worse :-( i could do with spending the day in bed just watching crap tv, yeah like thats gonna happen. Going for acupunture again tonight  Indigo have you done a test already? and LL do i believe you have some good news? I will take a look at your journal. I've got a busy week with birthdays :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,good luck with the class tonight ,I had a cold and sore throat just after ovulation with my pregnancies ,fixed it's the same for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Awk jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,good luck with the class tonight ,I had a cold and sore throat just after ovulation with my pregnancies ,fixed it's the same for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks my lovely friend :hugs::hugs::hugs: i feel like my af is about to arrive which can't be because i'm only 7dpo ugghh :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,good luck with the class tonight ,I had a cold and sore throat just after ovulation with my pregnancies ,fixed it's the same for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks my lovely friend :hugs::hugs::hugs: i feel like my af is about to arrive which can't be because i'm only 7dpo ugghh :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...

Awk Hun, maybe tonights class will relax u and make u feel a bit better ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Tracey, I hope the witch makes her landing very soon! Are you having any sort of PMT?

Jodie...I think FF is off by a day for you, TBH. OV day looks like it should be one day earlier.....phucking FF!

AFM, temp is on the way down and I am sticking to the 48 hour rule, so no BD until tonight....very worried, but there is nothing I can do at this point but wait.

I'll go and POAS in a few minutes and see what the stupid OPK looks like.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Tracey, I hope the witch makes her landing very soon! Are you having any sort of PMT?
> 
> Jodie...I think FF is off by a day for you, TBH. OV day looks like it should be one day earlier.....phucking FF!
> 
> AFM, temp is on the way down and I am sticking to the 48 hour rule, so no BD until tonight....very worried, but there is nothing I can do at this point but wait.
> 
> I'll go and POAS in a few minutes and see what the stupid OPK looks like.:hugs:

Really how come? Because of the big dip? CTP has confirmed ovulation this time and is the same as FF :shrug: as long as i've ovulated it doesn't matter :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u feel better soon ,good luck with the class tonight ,I had a cold and sore throat just after ovulation with my pregnancies ,fixed it's the same for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> thanks my lovely friend :hugs::hugs::hugs: i feel like my af is about to arrive which can't be because i'm only 7dpo ugghh :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Awk Hun, maybe tonights class will relax u and make u feel a bit better ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i'm hoping for some relaxation tonight. Do you think these people can tell whether your pregnant or not? haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all :hugs: Jodes :hugs: that's some crappy cycle you've been having babes, Despie FX for a temp drop and AF so you can move on to pumpkinville with the new BBT etc.

Hmm so much for the nice weather in Scotland :rofl: not happening.
Major sleep in and cuddled within an inch of my life so my temp is up :wacko: so I'm not sure when O is going to happen :shrug: really needs to be in the next few days, I have to stop stressing though, as apparently that can also delay it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I was just going by the big dip and your higher coverline this cycle; but if CTP confirmed it on the same day as FF...disregard everything I say, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Tracey, I hope the witch makes her landing very soon! Are you having any sort of PMT?
> 
> Jodie...I think FF is off by a day for you, TBH. OV day looks like it should be one day earlier.....phucking FF!
> 
> AFM, temp is on the way down and I am sticking to the 48 hour rule, so no BD until tonight....very worried, but there is nothing I can do at this point but wait.
> 
> I'll go and POAS in a few minutes and see what the stupid OPK looks like.:hugs:

Thanks Brooke :hugs:Have sore heavy breasts today and loads of creamy cm and I am exhausted ,really thought she was coming last nite but hopefully it's 
before the weekend ,don't be worried Hun ,tonight will be good ,are u still doing the 48 hour thing even if u get a positive opk,?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning all :hugs: Jodes :hugs: that's some crappy cycle you've been having babes, Despie FX for a temp drop and AF so you can move on to pumpkinville with the new BBT etc.
> 
> Hmm so much for the nice weather in Scotland :rofl: not happening.
> Major sleep in and cuddled within an inch of my life so my temp is up :wacko: so I'm not sure when O is going to happen :shrug: really needs to be in the next few days, I have to stop stressing though, as apparently that can also delay it.

 Morning Hun,the good weather is tomorrow ,get your bikini ready :haha:love the cuddles ,try and relax Hun,must be so difficult for you ,is oh home for two weeks ?stress has def delayed my o in the past by at least 2-5 days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Agree...The week my PILs were in town to buy their house, mine was delayed 4 days....I was also taking 100 mgs of a B complex, but I choose to blame them both for my delay.

:wave: and :hugs: everyone!

J...I have not tested....B is on my ass, though, saying Oct 1st is too late to test...:haha:
I think I can be talked into testing at 10 dpo, on Thursday, but don't tell Brooke...:haha:
What are your thoughts? Can you wait until Oct 1st?


----------



## Desperado167

Thursday sounds good to me ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Only two days to go, and I def wont tell Brooke or else .:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:

:hug::hugs::hug::hugs::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Agree...The week my PILs were in town to buy their house, mine was delayed 4 days....I was also taking 100 mgs of a B complex, but I choose to blame them both for my delay.
> 
> :wave: and :hugs: everyone!
> 
> J...I have not tested....B is on my ass, though, saying Oct 1st is too late to test...:haha:
> I think I can be talked into testing at 10 dpo, on Thursday, but don't tell Brooke...:haha:
> What are your thoughts? Can you wait until Oct 1st?

I heard that!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:
Oh Shit!

https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/moods/scared.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Quick hide ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: right, off to the gym to try out my new trainers :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271034

:haha::haha::haha:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/talking-smileys/most-popular/raspberry.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm totally going with it! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/talking-smileys/crude/hold-on-fart-noise-now-what-were-you-saying.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, I thought you weren't temping after a confirmed ovulation?

That chart looks amazing!


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/g/give-me-a-kiss.gif


----------



## Indigo77

Temping if I get up at the right time...not sweating it if I don't....

It doesn't stress me out, so...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/phrases/g/give-me-a-kiss.gif

:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271045
> 
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/brat.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271054
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 271054
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Brooke called me a bitch :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/fat-drunk-and-stupid.gif

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271054
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Brooke called me a bitch :cry:Click to expand...

I think you've called me one at least twice! :cry::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271054
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Brooke called me a bitch :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've called me one at least twice! :cry::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:baby:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 271054
> 
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Brooke called me a bitch :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> I think you've called me one at least twice! :cry::haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :baby:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## LLbean

you ladies are hilarious.

Ok so who is testing soon and joining me? I have a strong feeling someone will soon!!!

Jodes? Indigo? Both?

Despie 33 days? Wow your cycles are LONG!

Crossing everything for ALL OF YOU to get that BFP soon!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth wen I started my periods they were all over the place,I had maybe two or three a year and they carried on like this until I was in my twenties ,I was told if I ever wanted a child I would have to consider ivf ,I was always too scared to have a little one after my childhood but then,my sister gave birth a d I was do broody and I thought I would never have one then the next year lo and behold I was pregnant ,after my first baby my periods regulated to every 31-33 days :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

well i do have a confession and i did test yesterday and today using a FRER and i think i do see a line on both but with no colour so :shrug: i seriously don't know if i am. I need to wait it out a few more days then it will give a more accurate result. LL i was looking at your tests and trying to compare :wacko:

Can anyone tell why my temps keep saying the same i.e i always get a 97.90, 97.60, 97.33 etc..... ?? Is that normal?


----------



## Desperado167

Please post your pics jodes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I would love to see a pic.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes please! I am so excited for you. 
But as for testing without me....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/weenie.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

So my DD is leaving for this crappy wedding in the morning and she told me last night that she is super excited to have a new step-mommy with kids bc now she has even more siblings....since I didn't think it was important to give her any. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Yes please! I am so excited for you.
> But as for testing without me....https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/weenie.gif

Now you have to do it to level the playing field! :hugs::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So my DD is leaving for this crappy wedding in the morning and she told me last night that she is super excited to have a new step-mommy with kids bc now she has even more siblings....since I didn't think it was important to give her any. :cry:

Well u are gonna give her a little brother soon ,remember ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> So my DD is leaving for this crappy wedding in the morning and she told me last night that she is super excited to have a new step-mommy with kids bc now she has even more siblings....since I didn't think it was important to give her any. :cry:

:nope: this is the same kid that gave you tons of shit about TTC and that she should be enough for you, evidently she's a teenage girl and her hormones have left her half crazed :dohh: so she has a ton of conflicting opinions - sounds like a normal teen to me :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

There was a time when she wanted a sibling, but as she got older, she really enjoyed being an only child.

And to be fair, I have always made it a point to tell her that she was enough in my life, so she'd never feel put-out, should I ever see a sticky BFP.


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar is right ,my dd hates us one minute then can't do enough for us the next ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

of course ladies it will have to be later on now because i'm getting ready for going out tonight :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> So my DD is leaving for this crappy wedding in the morning and she told me last night that she is super excited to have a new step-mommy with kids bc now she has even more siblings....since I didn't think it was important to give her any. :cry:

Did you tell her to zip it and stop being a brat? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah you are caught between a rock and a hard place B :hugs::hugs:

Indigo, :test: already!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just let it go...LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> of course ladies it will have to be later on now because i'm getting ready for going out tonight :hugs:

What? :growlmad:

:coffee::coffee::coffee:

:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...at some point, the pee stick pusher has to POAS herself...LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Do you want me to cry?


----------



## Indigo77

I only have Wondfos....They don't go positive before 10 dpo....


----------



## LLbean

get some FRERs Indigo!!!

Jodes...OMG...here we go!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I only have Wondfos....They don't go positive before 10 dpo....

Of course I don't want you to cry...:hugs:

Those tests are positive on different days, for different women.


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/tgcDDNIl.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/tgXfzIpk.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/tgbyjI2g.png

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/journal/tglM4Ajj.png


https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/660677-please-participate-poll.html


:ignore:


----------



## Indigo77

I am only 8 dpo.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm....is that for a first test BFP or when women actually call it a BFP?


----------



## Indigo77

It used to be 10 dpo....Now it's looking like 11 dpo...The results have shifted by +1 day.....So, now I won't POAS until Friday or October 1st...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Hmmmm....is that for a first test BFP or when women actually call it a BFP?

What's the difference?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hmmmm....is that for a first test BFP or when women actually call it a BFP?
> 
> What's the difference?:haha:Click to expand...

Everything! It's stats...the +- margin is everything, lol.

If you look at the stats in the FRER leaflet, 100% of women polled had a BFP by 9DPO...very depressing.


----------



## Indigo77

What's the difference between a first test BFP and when women actually call it a BFP? 

I thought a line is a line with HPTs.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What's the difference between a first test BFP and when women actually call it a BFP?
> 
> I thought a line is a line with HPTs.

How many times on BnB have you seen women say 'it looks like the start of a BFP?'

What's the start of a BFP, you're either pregnant or not, lol.

Some women might see a line at 8DPO, but not feel comfotable calling it until the line is very dark. That would skew the results.


----------



## Jodes2011

how do you invert photos?


----------



## dachsundmom

All of FF's charts seem to be qualitative and not quantitative...their info is based solely on polling...IDK that there have been any in-lab studies done.

That bothers me, LOL


----------



## Indigo77

I can do it for you if you post the pic.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> how do you invert photos?

Does your camera/phone have a 'negative' setting? Or, you can do it under 'edit' on Photobucket. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> how do you invert photos?
> 
> Does your camera/phone have a 'negative' setting? Or, you can do it under 'edit' on Photobucket. :hugs:Click to expand...

you do it on Picasa


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> All of FF's charts seem to be qualitative and not quantitative...their info is based solely on polling...IDK that there have been any in-lab studies done.
> 
> That bothers me, LOL

It's also subjective, so there will be a margin of error, of course....but they're not doing scientific research here....you have to take it for what it is....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> All of FF's charts seem to be qualitative and not quantitative...their info is based solely on polling...IDK that there have been any in-lab studies done.
> 
> That bothers me, LOL
> 
> It's also subjective, so there will be a margin of error, of course....but they're not doing scientific research here....you have to take it for what it is....:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not good at that! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

So now I am going to start thinking that if I don't see it by 8dpo I'm out :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar is right ,my dd hates us one minute then can't do enough for us the next ,:hugs:

It's the surging mess of hormones and intense emotion that is teenage life:haha:

Whilst I'd love my teenage body back my teenage mind - NOOOO:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS...how many OPKs have you used today?


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> So now I am going to start thinking that if I don't see it by 8dpo I'm out :haha::haha::haha:

Why? Most don't get a positive until 10-12 dpo.


----------



## Desperado167

If af hasnt arrived by Friday I am just peeing on a stick for the hell of it ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> If af hasnt arrived by Friday I am just peeing on a stick for the hell of it ,:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

For the first time in 14 pregnancies I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,sadly I lost my l.o ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> If af hasnt arrived by Friday I am just peeing on a stick for the hell of it ,:hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> For the first time in 14 pregnancies I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,sadly I lost my l.o ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> So now I am going to start thinking that if I don't see it by 8dpo I'm out :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Why? Most don't get a positive until 10-12 dpo.Click to expand...

Just kidding really - I didn't realise there would be so many people getting a + on 8dpo according to those graphs :hugs: I'll stick to my giving up at 12dpo I think...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> For the first time in 14 pregnancies I got my bfp at 10 dpo ,sadly I lost my l.o ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....When did you get BFPs with your others? Was the 10 dpo your earliest?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....When did you get BFPs with your others? Was the 10 dpo your earliest?

Yes ,I found out really late with my son ,af was late and I thought I was pregnant but I didn't get a positive test and I finally found out thru a scan at six weeks ,with the girls I was five weeks but my cycle was 33 days ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, how many DPO would you guess you were on a 33 day cycle? Any idea?


----------



## Garnet

Wow Despie, your cycle is wacky! Hopefully you will have good news!!! With all the BDing you've been doing, I'm suprised you are not cross eyed...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Wow Despie, your cycle is wacky! Hopefully you will have good news!!! With all the BDing you've been doing, I'm suprised you are not cross eyed...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow Despie, your cycle is wacky! Hopefully you will have good news!!! With all the BDing you've been doing, I'm suprised you are not cross eyed...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I don't really do anything :blush:,I just lie and plan dinner while hubby does his stuff :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, how many DPO would you guess you were on a 33 day cycle? Any idea?

I usually ovulate cd19-cd21 so poss 11-13 dpo,xx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow Despie, your cycle is wacky! Hopefully you will have good news!!! With all the BDing you've been doing, I'm suprised you are not cross eyed...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I don't really do anything :blush:,I just lie and plan dinner while hubby does his stuff :haha:Click to expand...

That is a good one! Planning dinner menu!!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, how many DPO would you guess you were on a 33 day cycle? Any idea?
> 
> I usually ovulate cd19-cd21 so poss 11-13 dpo,xxClick to expand...

See! 11-13, and 10 was her earliest....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, how many DPO would you guess you were on a 33 day cycle? Any idea?
> 
> I usually ovulate cd19-cd21 so poss 11-13 dpo,xxClick to expand...
> 
> See! 11-13, and 10 was her earliest....Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

But, Indigo...she wasn't temping.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> But, Indigo...she wasn't temping.

OMG! There's no convincing you! :haha:

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/communicate/insults/smart-ass.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> But, Indigo...she wasn't temping.
> 
> OMG! There's no convincing you! :haha:Click to expand...

No, not really. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS...how many OPKs have you used today?

:blush:3, SMU was the best one, the other two are negative :wacko: I was really hoping to get this thing done and dusted whilst I'm still on leave :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS...how many OPKs have you used today?
> 
> :blush:3, SMU was the best one, the other two are negative :wacko: I was really hoping to get this thing done and dusted whilst I'm still on leave :cry:Click to expand...

I've done 2...I'll do one more when I get done with work and we'll be even.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS...how many OPKs have you used today?
> 
> :blush:3, SMU was the best one, the other two are negative :wacko: I was really hoping to get this thing done and dusted whilst I'm still on leave :cry:Click to expand...

Awk Hun,wen do u start back to work ?:hugs::flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Thursday *sigh* wish I had the whole week off but I've got to go away with work for a few days and need to prepare. No reason why O should be late this month, am just panicking due to my other messed up cycles with meds/supplements.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thursday *sigh* wish I had the whole week off but I've got to go away with work for a few days and need to prepare. No reason why O should be late this month, am just panicking due to my other messed up cycles with meds/supplements.

U will be fine Hun relax ,how much longer is oh here for :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

He has another 8 days, but I don't as I have to travel with my work as well again.

I have to not panic, but you know what it's like when you're waiting to O, it's totally pants..... have you had any potential AF symptoms chick?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I will be back in about 20 minutes with an OPK pic...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> He has another 8 days, but I don't as I have to travel with my work as well again.
> 
> I have to not panic, but you know what it's like when you're waiting to O, it's totally pants..... have you had any potential AF symptoms chick?

I know Hun I have been waiting a long time ,please don't panic and mess up your cycle ,u will o on time and it will be before oh goes home ,good luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04003.jpg. Just thought I would test today as I have had loads of cm and guess wot


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04003.jpg. Just thought I would test today as I have had loads of cm and guess wot

:wacko: DM told me that a second LH surge can happen just before AF, maybe it's that? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04003.jpg. Just thought I would test today as I have had loads of cm and guess wot
> 
> :wacko: DM told me that a second LH surge can happen just before AF, maybe it's that? :hugs:Click to expand...

Well if that's the case that's ok ,I am fine with that but my next few days temps will tell ,but I will dtd today just in case :) I had that bleed for a day wen I had my kidney infection ,maybe it was a really light period as wen I looked back on my calendar I had one similar after a loss last year so I just have to wait and see ,have just had to explain it all to dh and he's not happy :cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar I see u have had a huge dip today,fixed lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,where are u all ,jodes weres that test my lovely,I really need cheering up ,fixed for you hows everyone else doing ,jax Brooke ns bf indigo llbean mon garnet ,hope u are all well and have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, your chart says CD21....did something change?

I do get a positive OPK a day or two before AF; I can rely on that more than temp drop, as far as a sign of the witch showing. :hugs:

NS, did you get a positive OPK to go with that drop?


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...I'm sorry you're down today. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :blush: I went back to bed for a lie in, last day of leave today.

T :hugs::hugs: our bodies like to play tricks on us sometimes :nope: I think that you will have an answer tomorrow if AF shows, otherwise you are already in the pumpkin gang, either way will be revealed soon I think.

DM :nope: despite the big temp dip (lowest temp I've ever had) opk stubbornly refuses to darken up, I will continue POAS (a MAX of 3 a day) until something happens :shrug: I've got a few more days and I'm definitely finding every other day BD a lot less stressy.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: went out to play golf early this morning - it was a bit brutal out there with 38 degrees and 88% humidity :dohh:

just catching up now...


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello ladies sorry its taken so long to upload my pic if any of you can invert it for me that would be super. I had a lovely time at acupunture and then as soon as i got home i was really poorly (as in feeling sick) and this morning i was sick :-( i have no idea why perhaps a bug?? I have never been sick this early if i am pregnant :shrug: I have also had some light brown spotting this morning and EWCM could it be implantation? Well if it is then that test will be certainly be negative. 

I'm trying to organise my son's birthday party for this evening he is Nerf Gun mad and i bought him a birthday cake rather than making it because i seriously don't feel up to it. I wish dh was around to help :cry: 

T i wonder if you'll ovulate? I really hope so :hugs::hugs:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/ctp-9-27_1-1317184041.jpg


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes:hugs: sorry you're still feeling crappy, and it's worse when DH is away :hugs:

Don't feel bad about a bought cake, cake making is a lot of work and you've got enough on your plate being a temp single mum with the 4 boys, DS will love his cartoon character (?) cake anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it....:hugs:

Indigo can probably tweak this for you when she logs on.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, DD just left for the wedding. :cry: 

This is the first time I have allowed anyone but me to handle the airport drop-off and wouldn't you know, DH had to come home once already bc he forgot to take her boarding passes.:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Well, DD just left for the wedding. :cry:
> 
> This is the first time I have allowed anyone but me to handle the airport drop-off and wouldn't you know, DH had to come home once already bc he forgot to take her boarding passes.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I am sorry you are having such a tough time of it....:hugs:
> 
> Indigo can probably tweak this for you when she logs on.:thumbup:

thanks love i'll get over it i just need to toughen up :winkwink: :hugs:

I tried to tweak it myself but i'm rubbish at things like this :wacko: 

and ladies please tell me if you don't see a line i'll be fine it's just i thought i saw something yesterday :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Well, DD just left for the wedding. :cry:
> 
> This is the first time I have allowed anyone but me to handle the airport drop-off and wouldn't you know, DH had to come home once already bc he forgot to take her boarding passes.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes I'm sorry I couldn't see anythig hon but then I think it is easier to see it IRL than in a photo. Also you are only 8dpo so it could show up better tomorrow :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes I'm sorry I couldn't see anythig hon but then I think it is easier to see it IRL than in a photo. Also you are only 8dpo so it could show up better tomorrow :hugs::hugs:

yeah i know this was yesterdays test (7dpo) i haven't done one today but i'm thinking it about it :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jodes sorry I don't see it either, but as BF says, this is really early days.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, do you see any color?


----------



## dachsundmom

Be back soon girls, time to ready to earn my paycheck, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, do you see any color?

no i'm afraid not :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

haha i know it's way too early to test but i thought wth? I ordered some more FRER and i've got 2 left one for today and tomorrow :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah well if you've got loads of tests then I say POAS in the name of science...


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry Hun I cant see a thing either ,but it is still early,sorry u feel crap .hope ds has a lovely day and he will love the cake .god it's so warm today ,xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry Hun I cant see a thing either ,but it is still early,sorry u feel crap .hope ds has a lovely day and he will love the cake .god it's so warm today ,xxxx

What do you call warm?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Hun I cant see a thing either ,but it is still early,sorry u feel crap .hope ds has a lovely day and he will love the cake .god it's so warm today ,xxxx
> 
> What do you call warm?Click to expand...

19 degrees :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OK, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> OK, lol

It is warm for us ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it sunny?


----------



## dachsundmom

T, why is your ticker say CD21?


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/51a081c9.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, why is your ticker say CD21?

I was fiddling with it this morning and I put in light bleed instead of spotting on cd14 so it changed to cd21 ,I like it like this ,:cry:If af comes tomorrow I will change it back ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, why is your ticker say CD21?
> 
> I was fiddling with it this morning and I put in light bleed instead of spotting on cd14 so it changed to cd21 ,I like it like this ,:cry:If af comes tomorrow I will change it back ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Whatever makes it easier for you! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo there def is a really light line ,where's jodes?xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo there def is a really light line ,where's jodes?xx

T i'm all :wacko: with looking at the damm things now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo there def is a really light line ,where's jodes?xx
> 
> T i'm all :wacko: with looking at the damm things now :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Jodie, if you don't see any color, I think we should disregard that test and look at one later....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo there def is a really light line ,where's jodes?xx

That's J's test...I tried to get more contrast w this one...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/3b75cb3d.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes....Where is today's test?


----------



## dachsundmom

So DD is sitting on her plane waiting to take-off.:cry:

When DH got to the airport, he found out that the SD did not pay for her escort, nor to check her luggage.

We got stuck with all of it. :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So DD is sitting on her plane waiting to take-off.:cry:
> 
> When DH got to the airport, he found out that the SD did not pay for her escort, nor to check her luggage.
> 
> We got stuck with all of it. :growlmad:

Bunch of assholes ,:nope:Hope your ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> So DD is sitting on her plane waiting to take-off.:cry:
> 
> When DH got to the airport, he found out that the SD did not pay for her escort, nor to check her luggage.
> 
> We got stuck with all of it. :growlmad:

https://www.blogcdn.com/www.urlesque.com/media/2008/10/4878984108a6138159096l.gif

I will email him with that pic of kaka anytime....just give me the word...:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Gits!!! Dmom, where's DD gone?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Gits!!! Dmom, where's DD gone?

Boston for the wedding. :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

:nope: DM those people :growlmad: how someone could resent spending a few dollars on their own kid :nope:

Glow in the dark softcups, could help in the search and rescue mission I suppose...


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Hello ladies sorry its taken so long to upload my pic if any of you can invert it for me that would be super. I had a lovely time at acupunture and then as soon as i got home i was really poorly (as in feeling sick) and this morning i was sick :-( i have no idea why perhaps a bug?? I have never been sick this early if i am pregnant :shrug: I have also had some light brown spotting this morning and EWCM could it be implantation? Well if it is then that test will be certainly be negative.
> 
> I'm trying to organise my son's birthday party for this evening he is Nerf Gun mad and i bought him a birthday cake rather than making it because i seriously don't feel up to it. I wish dh was around to help :cry:
> 
> T i wonder if you'll ovulate? I really hope so :hugs::hugs:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/ctp-9-27_1-1317184041.jpg






dachsundmom said:


> So DD is sitting on her plane waiting to take-off.:cry:
> 
> When DH got to the airport, he found out that the SD did not pay for her escort, nor to check her luggage.
> 
> We got stuck with all of it. :growlmad:

I swear you are WAY to nice to that jerk ex of yours :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> :nope: DM those people :growlmad: how someone could resent spending a few dollars on their own kid :nope:
> 
> Glow in the dark softcups, could help in the search and rescue mission I suppose...

I think he just knew that we would pay for it if he 'forgot' about it. :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Not just 'a' git but a 'complete' git then! So someone else is taking your ex on then? Have you warned them! Really hope DD will be okay, I'm sure you'll only be happy until she's back home safe and sound :flower:

NS d'you really use them?? Glow or to not glow there is no way I'm fishing around for one of them up there, it would make me :sick:. I don't even like putting my fingers up there!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...he is soon to be someone else's problem.

He hasn't spoken to me since I told him that I hoped by getting married and raising someone else's kids, he comes to the reality of what a crap parent he has been to DD.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Yes...he is soon to be someone else's problem.
> 
> He hasn't spoken to me since I told him that I hoped by getting married and raising someone else's kids, he comes to the reality of what a crap parent he has been to DD.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Yes...he is soon to be someone else's problem.
> 
> He hasn't spoken to me since I told him that I hoped by getting married and raising someone else's kids, he comes to the reality of what a crap parent he has been to DD.

Hmm, clearly you hit a nerve there, the truth hurts eh?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Not just 'a' git but a 'complete' git then! So someone else is taking your ex on then? Have you warned them! Really hope DD will be okay, I'm sure you'll only be happy until she's back home safe and sound :flower:
> 
> NS d'you really use them?? Glow or to not glow there is no way I'm fishing around for one of them up there, it would make me :sick:. I don't even like putting my fingers up there!!

Jax.the soft cups are great ,it just takes a while to get used to them ,u should def give them a go ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes....Where is today's test?

its here but i decided to tear this one apart :shrug:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0850.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I don't see any color or it's too light for me to pick up on screen...do you see color? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes....Where is today's test?
> 
> its here but i decided to tear this one apart :shrug:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0850.jpgClick to expand...

Once again...I totally see it :D


----------



## Jodes2011

still no colour Brooke i think its way to early


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> Not just 'a' git but a 'complete' git then! So someone else is taking your ex on then? Have you warned them! Really hope DD will be okay, I'm sure you'll only be happy until she's back home safe and sound :flower:
> 
> NS d'you really use them?? Glow or to not glow there is no way I'm fishing around for one of them up there, it would make me :sick:. I don't even like putting my fingers up there!!

Hell no!!!! I tried them last cycle in the name of science, so did DM, it did not go well - that's all I'm saying on the subject, I posted enough about it (you were on hols LOL)


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I totally see it too,fixed it gets darker Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early

I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:

Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I see a line...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d5a7334f.jpg

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/emotions/happy/bounce.gif


----------



## LLbean

not calling it yet either but getting excited for my future bump buddy :D


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early
> 
> I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:Click to expand...

oh i completely understand i don't want to be getting all excited over nothing. They were late on 13dpo, 14dpo and 1 week after AF although i wasn't using sensitive tests then :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early
> 
> I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i completely understand i don't want to be getting all excited over nothing. They were late on 13dpo, 14dpo and 1 week after AF although i wasn't using sensitive tests then :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...

well keep testing every day and see if it gets darker...also the moment you do see color go to your doc to make sure they are on top with progesterone or anything else you may need
:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes....Where is today's test?
> 
> its here but i decided to tear this one apart :shrug:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0850.jpgClick to expand...

My computer shows a definate line!!!:thumbup: So excited for you...


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early
> 
> I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i completely understand i don't want to be getting all excited over nothing. They were late on 13dpo, 14dpo and 1 week after AF although i wasn't using sensitive tests then :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well keep testing every day and see if it gets darker...also the moment you do see color go to your doc to make sure they are on top with progesterone or anything else you may need
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

thanks LL and i could do with using FMU too :hugs:x


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early
> 
> I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i completely understand i don't want to be getting all excited over nothing. They were late on 13dpo, 14dpo and 1 week after AF although i wasn't using sensitive tests then :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well keep testing every day and see if it gets darker...also the moment you do see color go to your doc to make sure they are on top with progesterone or anything else you may need
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks LL and i could do with using FMU too :hugs:xClick to expand...

so anxious to add you to my Bump list ;-)


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> still no colour Brooke i think its way to early
> 
> I am certainly not saying you don't have a BFP on your hands, but I am not comfortable calling it until I can see color on my computer. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Edited to add...still way early and what DPO did you get BFPs before?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh i completely understand i don't want to be getting all excited over nothing. They were late on 13dpo, 14dpo and 1 week after AF although i wasn't using sensitive tests then :shrug: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well keep testing every day and see if it gets darker...also the moment you do see color go to your doc to make sure they are on top with progesterone or anything else you may need
> :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks LL and i could do with using FMU too :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> so anxious to add you to my Bump list ;-)Click to expand...

awwww thank you :hugs:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to hospital with dd now about her tonsils ,talk soon ,wish us luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to hospital with dd now about her tonsils ,talk soon ,wish us luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to hospital with dd now about her tonsils ,talk soon ,wish us luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

best of luck!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

GL! :hug:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to hospital with dd now about her tonsils ,talk soon ,wish us luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh no i hope she's ok? Let me know how you get on :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> oh no i hope she's ok? Let me know how you get on :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just put us on the waiting list ,may be waiting up to five months :growlmad:Bless her ,she has had so much trouble with them this year ,maybe get a cancellation ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

5 months! :growlmad:

WTH?


----------



## LLbean

why so long??? that's INSANE!


----------



## Desperado167

Too many patients and not enough doc or resources ,:growlmad:But he did say she had really big unhealthy tonsils so she could go ahead of a few peeps so fixed it's sooner ,thanks ladies :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess NHS must not consider it life threatening.

Ass hats!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh no i hope she's ok? Let me know how you get on :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just put us on the waiting list ,may be waiting up to five months :growlmad:Bless her ,she has had so much trouble with them this year ,maybe get a cancellation ,:thumbup:Click to expand...

they can become really unwell with their tonsils :hugs: Oliver sometimes suffers with his and it always makes him poorly with a very high temp :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: lets hope then can fit your dd in sooner :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

They better ,or else :grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hasn't NHS figured out that it could cost more in time, tests, and medications to keep that kid waiting vs. performing a cheap procedure and removing her tonsils now? :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Despie, poor DD, you know they hardly take out tonsils now, they ahve went from happy to whip out reasonably healthy bits to refusing to take out ones that need it :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD has made it to her destination in one piece! She did not get kidnapped.:haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

What a relief, not that she was going to get kidnapped, but delayed flights and things like that would be stressful for her travelling alone :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> What a relief, not that she was going to get kidnapped, but delayed flights and things like that would be stressful for her travelling alone :thumbup:

She got delayed in a snow storm in Chicago at Christmas; they wanted to re-route her to New York for a 13 hour layover....alone.

This is why I insisit she be escorted; if it weren't for the escort at Christmas, we'd have been screwed.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah travelling alone sucks, especially for a younger person, I'm glad that she's there okay safe and sound. Is the wedding on Saturday?


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Yeah travelling alone sucks, especially for a younger person, I'm glad that she's there okay safe and sound. Is the wedding on Saturday?

Yes and there has been some sort of dress disaster and now they are shopping for a new one; this should go well. :nope:

They are also upset bc I said no to acrylic nails for the kid; she doesn't want them, so end of story.


----------



## NorthStar

You're quite right, they can cause all kinds of problems to the natural nail :nope: and I'm not a fan of them at all - I get quite grossed out just thinking about it.

New dress disaster, who could have predicted that :dohh: they will probably want to get her another old lady dress hey.


----------



## dachsundmom

They are also having the hair and make-up discussion. For this one, I'm not getting involved. I told her to suck it up bc it can all wash off.


----------



## dachsundmom

So, DD has a GPS tracker installed on her phone; yes, I am that parent who sits in front of a computer and watches every step her kid takes...:blush:

Anyway, I just realized that the SD is driving 84MPH down the highway with my kid in the car.:growlmad:

For you UK ladies, the speed limit is 65MPH.:growlmad:

Now I am pissed.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

What a moron! :growlmad:

Did you call him?


----------



## dachsundmom

He has a strongly worded message on his phone; DD knows about the tracker and actually finds it comforting, so no worries about her finding out.


----------



## Indigo77

Does she want you to come pick her up yet? How long is the drive? 12 hours, or so?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Does she want you to come pick her up yet? How long is the drive? 12 hours, or so?

She sounded sad on the phone, but she does like seeing her extended family. My only issue has been with the SD, everyone else is fine and I am glad she will get to see her cousins.:thumbup:

But, she was informed last night that she needs to give a speech at the reception; she has no idea what to say about someone she really doesn't know...:shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

Public speaking is a lot of pressure to put on her :growlmad: at short notice.

SD :nope: he has no idea how to be a good parent, hey.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Public speaking is a lot of pressure to put on her :growlmad: at short notice.
> 
> SD :nope: he has no idea how to be a good parent, hey.

He's a phuckface. :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

wow, tell your DD to say NO THANK YOU...Unless they want to write the speech for her then she is off the hook...or tell her to just say CONGRATS TO THE COUPLE and that would be the whole speech LOL

F that SD...again, he is lucky you are not me...


----------



## Indigo77

I don't know how you do this! :nope:

I really, really hate him! :growlmad:

He is a PHUCKING B&ST&RD!

https://www.blogcdn.com/www.urlesque.com/media/2008/10/4878984108a6138159096l.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I have always thought it was best for DD to come to her own reality regarding the SD, but I am wondering now if I sugarcoated it too much. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love that pic!


----------



## LLbean

Don't make any more excuses for him...let her see who he really is...a JACK ASS!


----------



## Indigo77

I think it's time to stop covering for him and sugar-coating things. I know you would never speak ill of him in her presence, and that's the appropriate and honorable thing to do, but she is old enough now to figure things out for herself. I think I would have handled everything in the exact same way as you have..:hugs: Very well done! :thumbup:

It might be fun to write a speech about him....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> I think it's time to stop covering for him and sugar-coating things. I know you would never speak ill of him in her presence, and that's the appropriate and honorable thing to do, but she is old enough now to figure things out for herself. I think I would have handled everything in the exact same way as you have..:hugs: Very well done! :thumbup:
> 
> It might be fun to write a speech about him....:haha:

YES YES YES!!! That is it, YOU write the speech for your daughter to read AAHAHAHAHA that would be AWESOME!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

She's slowly getting there on her own...we'll see how this trip goes. I have a feeling she will get lost in the mix. :nope:


----------



## LLbean

this trip may just do the trick and she will finally say TO HECK WITH HIM!


----------



## Indigo77

She could probably find a generic speech online....:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.freeweddingtoasts.net/


----------



## Indigo77

What an ass!


----------



## dachsundmom

DH said she should just stand up and ask for the back child support! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> DH said she should just stand up and ask for the back child support! :haha:


Perfect! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

yes she totally should!


----------



## Indigo77

Please may I have his phone number? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Please may I have his phone number? :haha:

Let me get my kid home first! :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! DD just told me her dress for the wedding is sparkly purple with a big bow! I guess it is so bad that she won't send me a pic. :cry:

She said it looks like a tin foil covered grape! :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Hahaha I am sorry for your DD but OMG please show us the dress! SD sure did a good job picking the new wife huh.... Wow I can already picture the wedding. Again sorry DD has to go through it but think of how great your was and how trashy his will be


----------



## LLbean

... And what the heck happen to her original dress? After all the drama... Well he better not send you a bill for this new one


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke your ex just sounds like mine a phucking ba**ard!!!!! This will be happening to me in 2013 when he gets married to his crank and not only that he's getting married on my weekend with the boys (we have alternate weekends) and he is taking them out of school to take them on their honeymoon to sri lanka. And he's the one thats says education must and always come first. God how many more years do i have of this?? :hugs::hugs::hugs: xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey T how are you this morning? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

woohoo lovely temp rise T FX xx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,jodes,:hugs:Hope u are ok lovely and remember to post your tests daily to feed our poas habit :haha:Llbean mon and garnet ,hope beans are snuggling in tight and u are all ok,brooke ,glad dd arrived safely ,wot a lot of worry for you ,-am sure u will be happy wen she is home safe in your arms ,Northstar ,praying for your positive opk today and hope u get to relax and enjoy the next few days with your lovely oh ,indigo and jax,wot can I say ,let's make some babies :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:AFM,a bit of a temp rise today t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

well if you were getting your AF surely your temps would be going down rather than up? xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> well if you were getting your AF surely your temps would be going down rather than up? xxx

You would think so ,:hugs:How are u feeling today Hun,?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Anything planned ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0867.jpg

not much different from yesterdays

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0867-1.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry i should've wiped the kitchen surface


----------



## Desperado167

Def something there but ,am praying with everything I have it gets darker huni ,u still are really early ,must go look at your temps ,love u lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> sorry i should've wiped the kitchen surface

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Weirdo


----------



## Desperado167

Temps are looking good to ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Temps are looking good to ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

i've just gone over the 98 mark :winkwink: yeah still early days so :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower:

Despie that's great that you are doing the volunteering :hugs: 

Jodes, your temps up that's great, FX that you get a BFP this cycle.

AFM was a hot night here (literally) so my chart is really a mess, I was expecting another low temp :dohh: IDK I have to say it might well be the weather (though I tend to blame residual BCP and EPO for everything these days) rather than anything significant with my body, will POAS later and see if my line has got any darker, must NOT panic :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Def don't panic ,it's been warm the last few days and then u have oh snuggling in ,and u temp could just take a massive dip again tomorrow,sorry its all so stressful for u Hun ,u have way more added stress than us with oh only being here two weeks then your trip away with work,but hang on in there ,things will work out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks babe, couldn't believe my temp this morning and then I said to myself hang on was 18C over night here and I woke up a couple of times with the heat, so really this temp might even have to be discarded.

Am going to get in a lunchtime BD today, and an evening one tomorrow, so sticking more or less to the 36 hour plan, that part of it is way less stressful than every night :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks babe, couldn't believe my temp this morning and then I said to myself hang on was 18C over night here and I woke up a couple of times with the heat, so really this temp might even have to be discarded.
> 
> Am going to get in a lunchtime BD today, and an evening one tomorrow, so sticking more or less to the 36 hour plan, that part of it is way less stressful than every night :hugs:

Good idea ,am def doing the 36 hour plan next month ,dh just can't handle more than that ATM ,:hugs:Wait and see how your temps go tomorrow and them poss discard it ,talk later ,must get out for my walk,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

omg i didn't realise FRER had evap lines haha! Oh well what will be will be


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, my ex is a phucktard and will never go away! The bitter never do...the only thing I can say, is your kids will figure it out on their own; it's hard, but just smile and never say a bad word about him in front of the boys, they will respect you for it in the end. Well, I hope that's true or I am really going to regret not telling DD sooner that all of the presents she gets from 'him' really come from me.:growlmad: The hardest part is watching DH get his feelings hurt sometimes.:cry:

As for your test, I really recommend not opening FRERs up, unless you are 100% sure that test is completely dry.:hugs:

Tracey, you amaze me! :hugs:

NS...it all just sucks.

Everyone else...good phucking morning! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, my ex is a phucktard and will never go away! The bitter never do...the only thing I can say, is your kids will figure it out on their own; it's hard, but just smile and never say a bad word about him in front of the boys, they will respect you for it in the end. Well, I hope that's true or I am really going to regret not telling DD sooner that all of the presents she gets from 'him' really come from me.:growlmad: The hardest part is watching DH get his feelings hurt sometimes.:cry:
> 
> As for your test, I really recommend not opening FRERs up, unless you are 100% sure that test is completely dry.:hugs:
> 
> Tracey, you amaze me! :hugs:
> 
> NS...it all just sucks.
> 
> Everyone else...good phucking morning! :haha:

awwww now what a fantastic mom you are :hugs: i always support my ex where the kids are concerned and i never say a bad word about him. I sometimes want to though :growlmad:

Ahhhh i see so do you think with it not being completely dry (which it wasn't) it could have shown up with some colour? :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think there is a better possibility if the test is allowed to totally dry; most of the FRER evaps that I have seen, happen when the casing is removed too soon.

Believe it or not, the lines are also easier to see, if the tests are left intact.

Are you picking up any color, IRL? 

If you look at the test, held up to the light, before you pee on it, you should be able to see the antibody strip and that will give you some indication of what to look for...I know you aren't supposed to watch the dye run over the test, but I always do, lol. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I think there is a better possibility if the test is allowed to totally dry; most of the FRER evaps that I have seen, happen when the casing is removed too soon.
> 
> Believe it or not, the lines are also easier to see, if the tests are left intact.
> 
> Are you picking up any color, IRL?
> 
> If you look at the test, held up to the light, before you pee on it, you should be able to see the antibody strip and that will give you some indication of what to look for...I know you aren't supposed to watch the dye run over the test, but I always do, lol. :hugs::hugs:

Right i see with todays test i left it for half hour and yesterdays was a few hours :shrug: I will leave the test alone from now on and see what tomorrow brings?! 

Todays test is looking grey so no colour. I will certainly do what you recommend with tomorrows test. Some IC's have come in the post this morning so i'll give them a whirl later. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can't wait to see the IC! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Can't wait to see the IC! :hugs:

Me too,:coffee:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873.jpg

i can't see a line :shrug:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873-1.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

I can jodes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummmm Jodie, top pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

Was that pic in the time frame...?

Top pic, I'm telling ya, lol!


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0883-1.jpg

here is the another one (i did two just to make sure) :shrug: personally i can't see anything :wacko:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0883.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Bottom pic this time!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Was that pic in the time frame...?
> 
> Top pic, I'm telling ya, lol!

2mins


----------



## Jodes2011

now its drying i can see more clearly not much colour though :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,are u 10dpo .?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,are u 10dpo .?:hugs:

9dpo :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Your chart looks good :thumbup:, I don't see the line either, but I'm not big on line calling so FX for tomorrow babe.


----------



## LLbean

How can you not see it???? OMG I so see it


----------



## Desperado167

Am getting goosebumps now for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

first test

Second test


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I don't expect much color on an IC this early; I look for a visible line and I can totally see it!


----------



## Jodes2011

the line is much clearer now since its dried. LL when did you get your first bfp on the FRER? and was the line clear? :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> the line is much clearer now since its dried. LL when did you get your first bfp on the FRER? and was the line clear? :kiss::hugs:

5dpEmbryo Transfer...so 10DPO...
 



Attached Files:







IMG_6553.jpg
File size: 28 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, we need to see a FR, in the casing!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, we need to see a FR, in the casing!

i know silly me i thought it would be much clearer if i took it out of the case :dohh: I won't do it again i promise. I'm waiting on my next batch to arrive otherwise i would have done another FRER this afternoon. I'm hoping they come tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> the line is much clearer now since its dried. LL when did you get your first bfp on the FRER? and was the line clear? :kiss::hugs:



Jodes i can see it too!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

get a digi for tomorrow too LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks MM74 (can i use your name on here?) how are you doing? Are you close to testing yet? xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, we need to see a FR, in the casing!
> 
> i know silly me i thought it would be much clearer if i took it out of the case :dohh: I won't do it again i promise. I'm waiting on my next batch to arrive otherwise i would have done another FRER this afternoon. I'm hoping they come tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

:coffee:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> get a digi for tomorrow too LOL

i think i will :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Help my ticker isnt :cry:sharing my chart :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Help my ticker isnt :cry:sharing my chart :cry:

Tracey, did you do anything to it when you changed your avatar?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Help my ticker isnt :cry:sharing my chart :cry:
> 
> Tracey, did you do anything to it when you changed your avatar?Click to expand...

No,:cry:


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> thanks MM74 (can i use your name on here?) how are you doing? Are you close to testing yet? xxx


Hi hun, of course you can! No not yet :nope: I got given my appointment for my hsg for next tues!!!! so quick, but im not going to have it as it is 6 days away from AF and everyone says thats the wrong time.

I will never forgive myself if i was actually pregnant and went and had that done. Going for my scan tuesday though and my progesterone bloods.

Had sore boobs since 1dpo and some shooting pains/cramps today, its silly because i have a really good feeling about this month but dont want to get my hopes up either.

Your tests looks great i can see the line! you have an ex too i see, and kids by him:wacko:....same as me!!!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I am not good at this one, FF always gives me issues, but I think you have to go into 'sharing' on FF and get the 'BB' code and then upload the link.


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> thanks MM74 (can i use your name on here?) how are you doing? Are you close to testing yet? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi hun, of course you can! No not yet :nope: I got given my appointment for my hsg for next tues!!!! so quick, but im not going to have it as it is 6 days away from AF and everyone says thats the wrong time.
> 
> I will never forgive myself if i was actually pregnant and went and had that done. Going for my scan tuesday though and my progesterone bloods.
> 
> Had sore boobs since 1dpo and some shooting pains/cramps today, its silly because i have a really good feeling about this month but dont want to get my hopes up either.
> 
> Your tests looks great i can see the line! you have an ex too i see, and kids by him:wacko:....same as me!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah i read your thread it's a wise move Victoria :hugs: I had sore boobs since ovulation and have gotten worse (sorry ladies for SS haha) i know what you mean about getting hopes up :hugs:

Yes unfortuately i have an ex who is a phucking b**tard he's one of those rich t**ts who thinks he can get away with everything :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

If I had an emoticon for it, I would hang my head in shame right now on y'alls behalf! :haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes2011 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> thanks MM74 (can i use your name on here?) how are you doing? Are you close to testing yet? xxx
> 
> 
> Hi hun, of course you can! No not yet :nope: I got given my appointment for my hsg for next tues!!!! so quick, but im not going to have it as it is 6 days away from AF and everyone says thats the wrong time.
> 
> I will never forgive myself if i was actually pregnant and went and had that done. Going for my scan tuesday though and my progesterone bloods.
> 
> Had sore boobs since 1dpo and some shooting pains/cramps today, its silly because i have a really good feeling about this month but dont want to get my hopes up either.
> 
> Your tests looks great i can see the line! you have an ex too i see, and kids by him:wacko:....same as me!!!!!:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah i read your thread it's a wise move Victoria :hugs: I had sore boobs since ovulation and have gotten worse (sorry ladies for SS haha) i know what you mean about getting hopes up :hugs:
> 
> Yes unfortuately i have an ex who is a phucking b**tard he's one of those rich t**ts who thinks he can get away with everything :growlmad: :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl:Mines not rich,hes an idiot, and so tight. i had to chase him for a whole year last year for child support! My 2 boys havent seen him since 2007...so thankfully i NEVER see him. My boys call my hubby dad they hate my ex.

Yeah mine are getting slowly worse, bit worried about these shooting type cramps today.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodie...I see a line on every test and the negative! :wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...for your ticker...should look something like this
~bracket~url=https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/blah blah/ ~bracket~<---This should be the link to your chart
~bracket~img]https://tickers.T ickerFactory. com/ezt/d/1;20764;89/st/20120527/dt/-1/k/4b64/preg.pn g[/img~bracket~
[/url~bracket~ <--and this last part the image url


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right, ,talk later ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie, with these last ones you've done i totally see it, :thumbup:

now, i'm usually very reserved when it comes to line spotting judgment :haha: but there's no ifs or buts, it's there.:hugs: i want to say congrats but don't know if we are allowed to yet. xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay! Your ticker is back!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:

i'll tell you what once i see a nice positive line on the FRER without me having to take it apart :dohh: then yes :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> jodie, with these last ones you've done i totally see it, :thumbup:
> 
> now, i'm usually very reserved when it comes to line spotting judgment :haha: but there's no ifs or buts, it's there.:hugs: i want to say congrats but don't know if we are allowed to yet. xx

haha bless ya my love :hugs: xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:
> 
> i'll tell you what once i see a nice positive line on the FRER without me having to take it apart :dohh: then yes :hugs:Click to expand...

or spelled out on a digi lol


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:
> 
> i'll tell you what once i see a nice positive line on the FRER without me having to take it apart :dohh: then yes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> or spelled out on a digi lolClick to expand...

even better :thumbup: i'm off to get my meds in a while so i may buy another pack of FRER and a digi (now that would cost me a fortune) but i will hang fire with the digi till tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

buy a two pack! LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm gonna do another IC before i leave for the doctors and see whether it's got any darker? haha yeah right!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm gonna do another IC before i leave for the doctors and see whether it's got any darker? haha yeah right!!!!!!!

uh oh...you are going to drive yourself crazy now HAHAHAHA


----------



## Jodes2011

i know i best quit now and leave till the morning haha


----------



## dachsundmom

I say do it! LOL


----------



## sarahincanada

Jodes2011 said:


> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873.jpg
> 
> i can't see a line :shrug:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873-1.jpg

I definitely see a 2nd line, how exciting! hope this is your month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:
> 
> i'll tell you what once i see a nice positive line on the FRER without me having to take it apart :dohh: then yes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> or spelled out on a digi lolClick to expand...
> 
> even better :thumbup: i'm off to get my meds in a while so i may buy another pack of FRER and a digi (now that would cost me a fortune) but i will hang fire with the digi till tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...

they are so expensive aren't they! i can't get them here and so order from ebay. just bought 100 opks/test combination pack, 10 clear blue ov. sticks and 6 more frer for next month... 

you are gonna have to test the frer tonight though. xxx


----------



## Jodes2011

sarahincanada said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873.jpg
> 
> i can't see a line :shrug:
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0873-1.jpg
> 
> I definitely see a 2nd line, how exciting! hope this is your month [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;Click to expand...

thank you :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,can we please get excited yet ?:hugs:
> 
> i'll tell you what once i see a nice positive line on the FRER without me having to take it apart :dohh: then yes :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> or spelled out on a digi lolClick to expand...
> 
> even better :thumbup: i'm off to get my meds in a while so i may buy another pack of FRER and a digi (now that would cost me a fortune) but i will hang fire with the digi till tomorrow :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> they are so expensive aren't they! i can't get them here and so order from ebay. just bought 100 opks/test combination pack, 10 clear blue ov. sticks and 6 more frer for next month...
> 
> you are gonna have to test the frer tonight though. xxxClick to expand...

tell me about it. Going to the chemist will cost me even more. Wil go and buy them when i take the boys to karate :hugs:xxx


----------



## Garnet

I see a very light line on my computer. You don't get any lines if it is negitive...


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0924.jpg

i've just done another IC i think its getting there?! What do you guys think? I won't bug you with anymore pics


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> I see a very light line on my computer. You don't get any lines if it is negitive...

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

There's no doubt about it!

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b0a74991.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow!


----------



## sarahincanada

Jodes2011 said:


> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0924.jpg
> 
> i've just done another IC i think its getting there?! What do you guys think? I won't bug you with anymore pics

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:

Indigo I hope you are next, I like that dip in your chart [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry we hijacked your thread the other night, Sarah..... just had to shake things up a bit...it was a slow night....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry we hijacked your thread the other night, Sarah..... just had to shake things up a bit...it was a slow night....:haha:

:boat::boat::boat::boat:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,so so happy ,but please don't leave us ,:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:::loopy::holly::holly:


----------



## googly

No question about that one!!! Congrats Jodes, freakin brilliant!!!

:yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo::yipee::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,where are you babes ,:coffee:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,where are you babes ,:coffee:

i'm here babes just had to bath the young ones and dh just got in and is looking for his dinner wooops :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes ,where are you babes ,:coffee:
> 
> i'm here babes just had to bath the young ones and dh just got in and is looking for his dinner wooops :winkwink:Click to expand...

Order him a carry out ,:haha:Am so excited for u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

How did your hubby react, J?


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

:coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

:dishes:


----------



## Desperado167

:laundry::laundry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:boat::boat::boat:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/exercise/treadmill.gif


----------



## Desperado167

She's gone :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> She's gone :cry:

:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/pouty.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/pouty.gif

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/arrow-head.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/arrow-head.gif

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/tongue.gif


----------



## Jodes2011

haha i'm still here i had to go pick up the boys from karate and sort out dinner and get the little ones off to sleep phew i'm knackered now!! 

Right just another FRER and it looks negative to me :-( 

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0953.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, the pic is really dark...can you lighten it?


----------



## Jodes2011

unfortuately the lighting in my house at night is shit and i mean shit. I've ask dh to sort the lighting out in the house but he's still not managed it. I've tried so many times to get the pic right but no can do :-( will have to wait until morning with another test. I have bought a digital but i really want to use that later on if needs be. I feel a bit deflated now. The other tests (IC's) you can certainly see the lines on them  :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

right off for my shower will be back on later. Indigo if you could try and work your magic but its looks negative to me :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you put the test on a white background? That might help.


----------



## LLbean

ok, again...I do see it


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes got my fingers crossed for you babe, I remember how hard you worked it this month and you deserve that BFP.

Tomorrow should be a lot clearer :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I agree...wait and see what tomorrow shows


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks girls i've just done another IC and that was again a v faint positive  i'm hopeful xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> How did your hubby react, J?

i've not told him yet :winkwink: i will wait until its a clear positive :hugs:


----------



## sarahincanada

Jodes2011 said:


> thanks girls i've just done another IC and that was again a v faint positive  i'm hopeful xxxx

the IC's are really sensitive...something like 10miu where I think the FRER are 20? I cant wait to see what tomorrows test brings [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...be back soon. Gotta go do my DH before he leaves at 5:15...

Hell, that's more than enough time! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

that's 19 minutes, so we'll see you back here presently :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> that's 19 minutes, so we'll see you back here presently :rofl:

Wot happened to 30 seconds ?:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please, I drove home, took an OPK, posted the pic, and did my man! LOL


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Please, I drove home, took an OPK, posted the pic, and did my man! LOL

Now THAT is what you call effective and effcient - I salute you DM =D&gt;=D&gt;


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, even DH was proud of himself, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Damn....21 minutes! Where is that bowing emoticon? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes...I tried, but the pic was too dark...


----------



## dachsundmom

Has anyone thought about using preseed after the fact? I wonder if it would help?


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> Has anyone thought about using preseed after the fact? I wonder if it would help?

I stick some in the soft cup before I wedge it up there :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone thought about using preseed after the fact? I wonder if it would help?
> 
> I stick some in the soft cup before I wedge it up there :winkwink:Click to expand...

No SC for me ever, lol.:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

This past cycle, I used it as directed. I 'warmed up' on my own for 20 minutes and let the PreSeed settle in. There was definitely less leakage and it didn't feel as wet and slippery...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> This past cycle, I used it as directed. I 'warmed up' on my own for 20 minutes and let the PreSeed settle in. There was definitely less leakage and it didn't feel as wet and slippery...

Did you use the recommended amount?


----------



## Indigo77

I use 2 units instead of 3, except for the last time...I used 3.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I got another temp rise :happydance::happydance::happydance:don't ask me wots up as I dont know but I did have a cycle like this after a loss before ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: Brooke ,well done on dtd in record time ,:haha::haha::haha:Jodes ,can't wait to see your tests today ,Northstar ,hope your opk is positive today my love ,garnet llbean and mon ,so happy u are all progressing perfectly,indigo ,are u testing today ,praying that u are next to get your bfp ,jax,where are you huni ,out partying I suppose ,:haha:Bf,hope u are ok ,googly and sum ,welcome to our happy thread ,Sarah ,I see you are 13dpo ,have u tested ?everything fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:hope I havent forgot anyone lots of love and for anyone lurking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day ladies ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo .are u still up ,wot time is it for you?xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Good morning, Luv. It is 2:36 am. I cannot fall asleep. It looks like you ovulated on CD21! :happydance: I tested last night and it was negative. I am looking for pumpkin avatars. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I love your avatar, btw...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Good morning, Luv. It is 2:36 am. I cannot fall asleep. It looks like you ovulated on CD21! :happydance: I tested last night and it was negative. I am looking for pumpkin avatars. :haha:

Awk huni ,I hate it wen I can't sleep :hugs:If I o on cd21 I think I have been too late as I only dtd on o day and the next day ,is there any point in me dtd today !dh is actually up for it ,:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, just trying to catch up on all the threads - Despie looks like your cycle has righted itself and you are IN :happydance::happydance:

Jodes, def see those lovely lines :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: ladies, just trying to catch up on all the threads - Despie looks like your cycle has righted itself and you are IN :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Jodes, def see those lovely lines :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Butterfly ,am I not too late ,I only dtd on o day ,?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Morning/evening Despie! Hey it looks like you o'd, yeah! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's awesome :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Morning/evening Despie! Hey it looks like you o'd, yeah! :happydance::happydance::happydance: that's awesome :hugs:

 Morning Hun,yes thank goodness after a really stressful cycle ,wot about u ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Had a faint faint line on a couple of ICs this afternoon :happydance: but now super bad AF cramps :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Had a faint faint line on a couple of ICs this afternoon :happydance: but now super bad AF cramps :nope:

I had those cramps too with my last preg and kept thinking af was on her way ,fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all :flower:

I''ll be in later for an update can't wait to see Jodes new test but it's Friday girls yay....:thumbup:

Googly, sounds hopeful but if not at least you had a decent LP this month?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> I''ll be in later for an update can't wait to see Jodes new test but it's Friday girls yay....:thumbup:
> 
> Googly, sounds hopeful but if not at least you had a decent LP this month?

Morning huni ,any news on your ovulation sticks?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Yay ,just looked at your chart and i see your temp is way back down ,am so happy for you ,it def is happy friday ;) :) xxxx


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Morning all :flower:
> 
> I''ll be in later for an update can't wait to see Jodes new test but it's Friday girls yay....:thumbup:
> 
> Googly, sounds hopeful but if not at least you had a decent LP this month?

Hey NS, morning! Yes I am rapt with 12 days of LP; would even be fine with a chemical (although if this ends now I won't know for sure) - means I'm in with a chance in the future!

Good luck for your ov! Hope today is the day :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks chick, I've got a faint line with FMU, will test again later.

As for yesterday's temp spike it was an exceptionally warm night in GLA so I'm calling that temp an outlier, I'm not that bothered about it, just give me a second line today that's all I ask, as I'm on borrowed time here :wacko: less than 3 days now to go.


----------



## googly

Meh, you'll be fine! FX for you that it happens sooner rather than later so you don't have to worry xxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm hope so, just for once I would have like to have a month where I wasn't stressing the timings, because it sucks.

Despie well done on getting out for your walk, have you had any more thoughts about getting a secondhand treadmill for the winter?


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

It's the last day of Shitty September!:happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Thank God for that, I bet that's why the pee sticks won't turn pink for me, they are waiting until tomorrow as they know September is cursed :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Thank God for that, I bet that's why the pee sticks won't turn pink for me, they are waiting until tomorrow as they know September is cursed :growlmad:

Can we get orange dye sticks?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That would be much more festive. Or halloween themed ones where instead of a smillie you got a wee skull and crossbones/pirate sign?

Imagine how much fun you'd have posting 

*"Girls, I'm flying the Jolly Roger tonight"*


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

IC tests from yesterday 
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0982.jpg

Todays IC test
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0977.jpg

FRER todays test
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0974.jpg

Digi todays tests
https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0972.jpg

:-( it's looking like i'm not pregnant and they must be all evaps from the IC's?


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Jodes :hugs:

Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Aww Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?

:hugs::hugs: thanks babe!!! I'm fine about it all. I will still continue to test but my hopes are pretty dashed at the minute. I have never had a positive this early :shrug: i don't see how i can get 5 IC's and all be evaps?! My dh went mad with me last night saying just wait until your af is due and then test like with your previous pregnancies and carried on saying why test so early haha i just ignored him as usual. 

How are you doing? Are you OPK's positive yet? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I know I sound like a broken record here, but do you see color on the ICs IRL?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I know I sound like a broken record here, but do you see color on the ICs IRL?:hugs:

yes i see colour on the IC's :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you see color and that's an evap...that's about as cruel as it gets.:growlmad:

I can only guess that the ICs you have are more sensitive than the FR...I wouldn't count the digi for much, it's still a little early for those. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Nah line is still pretty faint my egg refuses to come out until September is over I think, we're in a standoff situation here :growlmad: I'm on a plane in 64 hours time so it had better come out soon :wacko: cos D is not coming with me.
> 
> Had to laugh at you ignoring the husband, whilst logically he talks a good game I think with having the technology to test it's hard to resist, it's a bit like peaking at wrapped up Christmas pressies:haha: I would want to know either way too.


----------



## Jodes2011

where is everyone :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> where is everyone :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:

It's 5 hours behind you here, so a lot of the ladies might still be sleeping, lol. 

I think T went to go run some errands. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry, working today, but I'll drop back later on :hugs:

I have some meetings today + have to go and get some euros as well.


----------



## LLbean

Good morning...

Jodes I still see it on the IC...I don't know what to think...wait till Monday? :shrug:

Dmom your idea of the orange sticks sounds AWESOME lol :thumbup:

Despie you are always so sweet remembering all of us... My memory is shot and by the time I read the5+ pages I forget who all were that wrote! :haha:

:hugs::hugs: To everyone!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Good morning...
> 
> Jodes I still see it on the IC...I don't know what to think...wait till Monday? :shrug:
> 
> Dmom your idea of the orange sticks sounds AWESOME lol :thumbup:
> 
> Despie you are always so sweet remembering all of us... My memory is shot and by the time I read the5+ pages I forget who all were that wrote! :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: To everyone!

i know i'm like :shrug: too! Monday will give me a clearer picture :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> where is everyone :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:

Jodes am here lovely,please don't be upset ,:hugs::hugs:have been out xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> where is everyone :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:
> 
> Jodes am here lovely,please don't be upset ,:hugs::hugs:have been out all morning looking for my aunt ,she's been like a mum to me and a granny to my kids since my mom threw me out ,:cry::cry:she's an alcoholic and went missing last weekend ,my uncle didn't want me worrying so only told me today ,he knows I would go looking for her :cry: ,she has been sleeping rough with no shoes or coat and has got frostbite in her feet ,they may have to amputate possibly up to her knee :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:I have been with her all morning till I got the kids out of school,I searched everywhere and found her in a forest park ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

Oh no! I am so sorry you are going through this Despie... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry:

Oh God, Tracey! I am so glad you finally found her. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:
> 
> It's the last day of Shitty September!:happydance:

Yea!!!! :happydance: Although being a 'lucky day' for me as it's my lovely Daddy's birthday, I bought an HPT especially to mark the occasion p'd on it and.........


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> It's the last day of Shitty September!:happydance:
> 
> Yea!!!! :happydance: Although being a 'lucky day' for me as it's my lovely Daddy's birthday, I bought an HPT especially to mark the occasion p'd on it and.........Click to expand...

...and? And? are you seriously going to leave us hanging like that?????


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh God, Tracey! I am so glad you finally found her. :hugs:[/:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks babe!!! I'm fine about it all. I will still continue to test but my hopes are pretty dashed at the minute. I have never had a positive this early :shrug: i don't see how i can get 5 IC's and all be evaps?! My dh went mad with me last night saying just wait until your af is due and then test like with your previous pregnancies and carried on saying why test so early haha i just ignored him as usual.
> 
> How are you doing? Are you OPK's positive yet? :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Def still hope for this cycle. But honestly, I just wanted to say THAT ACUPUNCTURE IS DOING YOU WELL!!:thumbup::thumbup: Keep at it..and do more of it if this cycle doesn't work out. Boy, on a side note, I don't see how you manage all that BD with the younguns:flower: You must function well on like 4 hours of sleep!! I wish I had some of that, but I don't:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> It's the last day of Shitty September!:happydance:
> 
> Yea!!!! :happydance: Although being a 'lucky day' for me as it's my lovely Daddy's birthday, I bought an HPT especially to mark the occasion p'd on it and.........Click to expand...

Please jax give me some good news lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie :hugs: so sorry you had to find your Auntie in that way, have you got her somewhere safe now?

NS- are you POAS OPKwise or HPT? Now that we don't dp TTC talk that much I get lost with where everyone is!!

Jodes - what's 'appening :shrug: 

Dmom, Indigo, LLbean hope you're all okay? 

Gosh, I am SO not keeping up sorry....:sad2:xXx


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> Despie :hugs: so sorry you had to find your Auntie in that way, have you got her somewhere safe now?
> 
> NS- are you POAS OPKwise or HPT? Now that we don't dp TTC talk that much I get lost with where everyone is!!
> 
> Jodes - what's 'appening :shrug:
> 
> Dmom, Indigo, LLbean hope you're all okay?
> 
> Gosh, I am SO not keeping up sorry....:sad2:xXx

I'm fine I'm fine ...but tell me about your HPT!!!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Oh God, Tracey! I am so glad you finally found her. :hugs:
> 
> She has been doing this for years and her two kids live in another country and my uncle just isn't able to cope anymore ,her feet are both black but one is way worse than the other :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

OMG hun thats so sad you must have been out of your mind with worry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: please don't worry about me i'll be fine just wanted someone to talk too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes so sorry,am always gonna be here for u huni 100 percent ,I am not going anywhere ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keep your lovely chin up ,it's still early days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs: so sorry you had to find your Auntie in that way, have you got her somewhere safe now?
> 
> NS- are you POAS OPKwise or HPT? Now that we don't dp TTC talk that much I get lost with where everyone is!!
> 
> Jodes - what's 'appening :shrug:
> 
> Dmom, Indigo, LLbean hope you're all okay?
> 
> Gosh, I am SO not keeping up sorry....:sad2:xXx
> 
> I'm fine I'm fine ...but tell me about your HPT!!!!!Click to expand...

haha i'm with LL whats the news? :hugs:FX


----------



## LLbean

Despie how old is she? can she be put in a home of sorts? it is obvious she is not capable to look after herself. So sad.... 

Sending you many many hugs


----------



## Jax41

I gotta BFN, I think....well I thought I saw a line but it was a bit wiggly and not at all straight looked like a 'bleed' line if you know what I mean.... I think I'm sounding desperate here!!!


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> I gotta BFN, I think....well I thought I saw a line but it was a bit wiggly and not at all straight looked like a 'bleed' line if you know what I mean.... I think I'm sounding desperate here!!!

can you post the picture please?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie how old is she? can she be put in a home of sorts? it is obvious she is not capable to look after herself. So sad....
> 
> Sending you many many hugs

She's in hospital now ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I gotta BFN, I think....well I thought I saw a line but it was a bit wiggly and not at all straight looked like a 'bleed' line if you know what I mean.... I think I'm sounding desperate here!!!
> 
> can you post the picture please?Click to expand...

Okay, will do it when I get home, at work at the mo!


----------



## Jodes2011

StarSign said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks babe!!! I'm fine about it all. I will still continue to test but my hopes are pretty dashed at the minute. I have never had a positive this early :shrug: i don't see how i can get 5 IC's and all be evaps?! My dh went mad with me last night saying just wait until your af is due and then test like with your previous pregnancies and carried on saying why test so early haha i just ignored him as usual.
> 
> How are you doing? Are you OPK's positive yet? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Def still hope for this cycle. But honestly, I just wanted to say THAT ACUPUNCTURE IS DOING YOU WELL!!:thumbup::thumbup: Keep at it..and do more of it if this cycle doesn't work out. Boy, on a side note, I don't see how you manage all that BD with the younguns:flower: You must function well on like 4 hours of sleep!! I wish I had some of that, but I don't:hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i believe its working well for me :thumbup: BDing has become an art form in my household we have to time it well otherwise it's a no no (like this morning :winkwink:) i'm not sure what to think about this cycle i've done 7 IC's and all have been very very faint positives :shrug: at least you ladies can see i wasn't going mad :hugs: i think i have the worse batch of IC's ever - i'm wanting to stay hopeful but i think its not going to happen for me this cycle :shrug: even though i feel rough. Maybe tomorrow (October) will bring better news. I was told i would concieve/test in September or October :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Despie :hugs: so sorry you had to find your Auntie in that way, have you got her somewhere safe now?
> 
> NS- are you POAS OPKwise or HPT? Now that we don't dp TTC talk that much I get lost with where everyone is!!
> 
> Jodes - what's 'appening :shrug:
> 
> Dmom, Indigo, LLbean hope you're all okay?
> 
> Gosh, I am SO not keeping up sorry....:sad2:xXx

phucking HPT's i'm getting positives and negatives but i think those positives are evaps :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes so sorry,am always gonna be here for u huni 100 percent ,I am not going anywhere ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keep your lovely chin up ,it's still early days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i know love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks babe!!! I'm fine about it all. I will still continue to test but my hopes are pretty dashed at the minute. I have never had a positive this early :shrug: i don't see how i can get 5 IC's and all be evaps?! My dh went mad with me last night saying just wait until your af is due and then test like with your previous pregnancies and carried on saying why test so early haha i just ignored him as usual.
> 
> How are you doing? Are you OPK's positive yet? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Def still hope for this cycle. But honestly, I just wanted to say THAT ACUPUNCTURE IS DOING YOU WELL!!:thumbup::thumbup: Keep at it..and do more of it if this cycle doesn't work out. Boy, on a side note, I don't see how you manage all that BD with the younguns:flower: You must function well on like 4 hours of sleep!! I wish I had some of that, but I don't:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i believe its working well for me :thumbup: BDing has become an art form in my household we have to time it well otherwise it's a no no (like this morning :winkwink:) i'm not sure what to think about this cycle i've done 7 IC's and all have been very very faint positives :shrug: at least you ladies can see i wasn't going mad :hugs: i think i have the worse batch of IC's ever - i'm wanting to stay hopeful but i think its not going to happen for me this cycle :shrug: even though i feel rough. Maybe tomorrow (October) will bring better news. I was told i would concieve/test in September or October :winkwink:Click to expand...

Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: got flippin everything Xed for you hun that it's good news soon xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,u had better post that pic ,we will all be waiting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> StarSign said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Aww Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Your chart still looks good though, IDK, maybe it's too early to call this?
> 
> :hugs::hugs: thanks babe!!! I'm fine about it all. I will still continue to test but my hopes are pretty dashed at the minute. I have never had a positive this early :shrug: i don't see how i can get 5 IC's and all be evaps?! My dh went mad with me last night saying just wait until your af is due and then test like with your previous pregnancies and carried on saying why test so early haha i just ignored him as usual.
> 
> How are you doing? Are you OPK's positive yet? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Def still hope for this cycle. But honestly, I just wanted to say THAT ACUPUNCTURE IS DOING YOU WELL!!:thumbup::thumbup: Keep at it..and do more of it if this cycle doesn't work out. Boy, on a side note, I don't see how you manage all that BD with the younguns:flower: You must function well on like 4 hours of sleep!! I wish I had some of that, but I don't:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yeah i believe its working well for me :thumbup: BDing has become an art form in my household we have to time it well otherwise it's a no no (like this morning :winkwink:) i'm not sure what to think about this cycle i've done 7 IC's and all have been very very faint positives :shrug: at least you ladies can see i wasn't going mad :hugs: i think i have the worse batch of IC's ever - i'm wanting to stay hopeful but i think its not going to happen for me this cycle :shrug: even though i feel rough. Maybe tomorrow (October) will bring better news. I was told i would concieve/test in September or October :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: got flippin everything Xed for you hun that it's good news soon xXxClick to expand...

Ditto :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, okay!! Although, what's an evap line look like?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Okay, okay!! Although, what's an evap line look like?

Dear, does your test have any color to it?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, okay!! Although, what's an evap line look like?
> 
> Dear, does your test have any color to it?Click to expand...

Yes. As you know I'm not a complusive p on a sticker as AF never gives me the chance but today is supposed to be my lucky day :happydance: after all?


----------



## Jodes2011

oh god i'm not going on that tww thread it will kill me off :headspin::headspin:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have any way of showing us the test...?

Is the line a line or is it a blob, lol.

It doesn't have to be a straight line, but is should resemble one...IYKWIM


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, okay!! Although, what's an evap line look like?
> 
> Dear, does your test have any color to it?Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. As you know I'm not a complusive p on a sticker as AF never gives me the chance but today is supposed to be my lucky day :happydance: after all?Click to expand...

sounds very promising Jax i so wish it's your turn :hugs:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> oh god i'm not going on that tww thread it will kill me off :headspin::headspin:

It's a little much. :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh god i'm not going on that tww thread it will kill me off :headspin::headspin:
> 
> It's a little much. :wacko:Click to expand...

your not wrong there :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

No Jodes don't do it!!!! :sad2:

Blobs Dmom. Test is at home and will be well off by the time I get home to take a pic. Maybe I'll go buy another on the way home and test before I hit the bottle and the bbq this weekend :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> No Jodes don't do it!!!! :sad2:
> 
> Blobs Dmom. Test is at home and will be well off by the time I get home to take a pic. Maybe I'll go buy another on the way home and test before I hit the bottle and the bbq this weekend :thumbup:

:coffee:


----------



## Jax41

...and I promise if there is anything to show/report I will send it before I go out at 5:30pm x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax wot time are u talking here .we are all very impatient ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ...and I promise if there is anything to show/report I will send it before I go out at 5:30pm x

:coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Was out for the day seeing a friend who has a little boy but it turns out they took 4 years to conceive although they had lots of tests but just got this one bfp all of a sudden.

Anyway, Despie, so sorry about your aunt, that sounds terrible, hope she gets the treatment she needs in hospital and is OK. Good job she has you to worry about her :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jodes, I'm still thinking you will get a bfp in the next few days, you surely can't get that many evaps :hugs::hugs:

Jax, looking forward to seeing your test, so hope it is a bfp for you too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. Just came back from scan and the baby has a heartbeat and good blood flow... Last Wednesday and Thursday bleeding event was a sub chronic hematomia so it bled out. It wasn't the baby. We have 3 more weeks then another scan. Prayers needed during the next month because that when the other little ones passed on... So happy it wasn't the baby....


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Good Afternoon ladies! Hope everyone is doing good. Just came back from scan and the baby has a heartbeat and good blood flow... Last Wednesday and Thursday bleeding event was a sub chronic hematomia so it bled out. It wasn't the baby. We have 3 more weeks then another scan. Prayers needed during the next month because that when the other little ones passed on... So happy it wasn't the baby....

YEY that is awesome news Garnet!!!

How far along are you now? My scan is on Monday for the heartbeat and I am freaking out too LOL


----------



## Garnet

I'm about 7.6 days according to scan.


----------



## Indigo77

Jax...You're a naughty, naughty girl! :haha: :hugs:

Jodes...How could ALL of them be evaps? :nope: I am thinking that they are just more sensitive than the other brands.....:hug:

T...Your poor Aunt! I hope she will be ok... :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> I'm about 7.6 days according to scan.

so about 2 weeks ahead of me... I hope at 6 weeks +1 they can see the heartbeat...so scary!


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet that is great news :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,fantastic news ,prayers are still being said daily for you and the :baby:,am sure u are so relieved ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::


----------



## Jodes2011

Fantastic news Garnet what a relief eh! x

LL you'll be fine hun but GL nethertheless x

Indigo my dh saw a line on one of my pics x i feel october will bring me better news x


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, did you look at my pee sticks? I am wating for instruction, lol


----------



## sarahincanada

Jodes2011 said:


> IC tests from yesterday
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0982.jpg
> 
> Todays IC test
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0977.jpg
> 
> FRER todays test
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0974.jpg
> 
> Digi todays tests
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0972.jpg
> 
> :-( it's looking like i'm not pregnant and they must be all evaps from the IC's?

phew I found you, been looking through pages to find your update!!
I think its waayyyy to early for the Digital, and even the FRER are not so great I hear. The IC's are promising, mine are always stark white so I cant believe those are all evaps. Im away all weekend and hope to hear some great news from you when I return :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet & LL.....I am sending good vibes your way....https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/random/swirl2.gif


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, did you look at my pee sticks? I am wating for instruction, lol

Going over there now...:plane:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, did you look at my pee sticks? I am wating for instruction, lol
> 
> Going over there now...:plane:Click to expand...

:shipw: I like this one better, lol.


----------



## mummymurray74

Jodes i had a simular thing back in april, but yours have more colour than mine did hun...i think its just too early with the digi, give it a few days, im sure its definately BFP.

Ive seen about 30 pregnant women today:(


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL

I love seeing pregnant women ESP wen they allow me to rub their bump for luck :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Some woman got murdered this week and the first thing I did when I heard it on the news was work out how old she was when she had her daughter. Sad but true, ooh and she was 41 so I felt quite good about that. Not that she was murdered I mean, but that she had a baby in her forties.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Some woman got murdered this week and the first thing I did when I heard it on the news was work out how old she was when she had her daughter. Sad but true, ooh and she was 41 so I felt quite good about that. Not that she was murdered I mean, but that she had a baby in her forties.

 God I do that as well ,isn't it awful ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL
> 
> I love seeing pregnant women ESP wen they allow me to rub their bump for luck :haha:Click to expand...

I rub my DH's muffin top for luck, lol

Or I do it to piss him off...depends on the day. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Some woman got murdered this week and the first thing I did when I heard it on the news was work out how old she was when she had her daughter. Sad but true, ooh and she was 41 so I felt quite good about that. Not that she was murdered I mean, but that she had a baby in her forties.

:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL
> 
> I love seeing pregnant women ESP wen they allow me to rub their bump for luck :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I rub my DH's muffin top for luck, lol
> 
> Or I do it to piss him off...depends on the day. :blush:Click to expand...

My dh has a lovely belly ,he isnt hairy and keeps fit because he's always lifting at work .,his face isnt the.best thou :haha:But I just close my eyes ,:)


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Some woman got murdered this week and the first thing I did when I heard it on the news was work out how old she was when she had her daughter. Sad but true, ooh and she was 41 so I felt quite good about that. Not that she was murdered I mean, but that she had a baby in her forties.
> 
> God I do that as well ,isn't it awful ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Despie :hugs: I'm glad it's not just me.

Living in Glasgow makes me particularly paranoid about this issue, where people in their mid thirties are often grandparents.

Reading about people having kids in the 35-45 age group makes me feel good, I like that, at my work thank god most people don't have kids until later so I saw someone in the lift the other day who's the same age as me with a bump and I was like "nice one". Though I don't want to hear about it in detail LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL
> 
> I love seeing pregnant women ESP wen they allow me to rub their bump for luck :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I rub my DH's muffin top for luck, lol
> 
> Or I do it to piss him off...depends on the day. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My dh has a lovely belly ,he isnt hairy and keeps fit because he's always lifting at work .,his face isnt the.best thou :haha:But I just close my eyes ,:)Click to expand...

OMG, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Only joking Brooke ,he's lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Only joking Brooke ,he's lovely ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

My OH has a nice tight bod as well, I like that :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> My OH has a nice tight bod as well, I like that :thumbup:

Mine has 30lbs he gained since his deplyoment, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,I am always analysing pregnant women and saying to dh 'wot age do u think she is ,she looks older than me,I have even asked a few their age and been pleasantly surprised ,saw a lady with twins last week and she was 43.I was delighted ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well the downside of having a fit and skinny OH is I look bigger in comparison, if that makes you feel any better :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Well the downside of having a fit and skinny OH is I look bigger in comparison, if that makes you feel any better :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar ,I am always analysing pregnant women and saying to dh 'wot age do u think she is ,she looks older than me,I have even asked a few their age and been pleasantly surprised ,saw a lady with twins last week and she was 43.I was delighted ,:hugs:

Aaaah not just me then :flower:

The lady teaching my course week before last was pg and I think she is 45, I was DYING to ask her, but from what she spoke of she was definitely born in the sixties.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, am I weird bc seeing pregnant women doesn't bother me? LOL
> 
> I love seeing pregnant women ESP wen they allow me to rub their bump for luck :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I rub my DH's muffin top for luck, lol
> 
> Or I do it to piss him off...depends on the day. :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> My dh has a lovely belly ,he isnt hairy and keeps fit because he's always lifting at work .,his face isnt the.best thou :haha:But I just close my eyes ,:)Click to expand...

haha you have really made me laugh T bless ya kidda :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> My OH has a nice tight bod as well, I like that :thumbup:

Dh has good arms and back and chest ,he never exercises but he works five days a week and has impressive abs and chest and arms ,I love it :haha:


----------



## LLbean

NorthStar said:


> Well the downside of having a fit and skinny OH is I look bigger in comparison, if that makes you feel any better :rofl:

oh how I feel your pain LOL

I swear it is BAD when their metabolism is that good...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar ,I am always analysing pregnant women and saying to dh 'wot age do u think she is ,she looks older than me,I have even asked a few their age and been pleasantly surprised ,saw a lady with twins last week and she was 43.I was delighted ,:hugs:
> 
> Aaaah not just me then :flower:
> 
> The lady teaching my course week before last was pg and I think she is 45, I was DYING to ask her, but from what she spoke of she was definitely born in the sixties.Click to expand...

:thumbup:My mother in law had her last child age 41 ,and my sister in law had her son age 42 and that was forty years and twenty years ago :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

my dh has a muffin top and man boobs haha but has gorgeous arms and bum :winkwink: here is a classic example of his growing belly haha

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0780.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Very nice Jodie! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> my dh has a muffin top and man boobs haha but has gorgeous arms and bum :winkwink: here is a classic example of his growing belly haha
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0780.jpg

Oh Jodes he will kill you if he ever sees this LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes .your baby is adorable ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my dh has a muffin top and man boobs haha but has gorgeous arms and bum :winkwink: here is a classic example of his growing belly haha
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0780.jpg
> 
> Oh Jodes he will kill you if he ever sees this LOLClick to expand...

he sure would haha i will delete it :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my dh has a muffin top and man boobs haha but has gorgeous arms and bum :winkwink: here is a classic example of his growing belly haha
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0780.jpg
> 
> Oh Jodes he will kill you if he ever sees this LOLClick to expand...
> 
> he sure would haha i will delete it :winkwink:Click to expand...

nah...we won't tell


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Well the downside of having a fit and skinny OH is I look bigger in comparison, if that makes you feel any better :rofl:

I have that problem as well - I'm normal-ish size (could be skinnier) and 5'6 but DH is 6'3 and lean -- I totes look short and fat next to him! :growlmad:


----------



## sarahincanada

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar ,I am always analysing pregnant women and saying to dh 'wot age do u think she is ,she looks older than me,I have even asked a few their age and been pleasantly surprised ,saw a lady with twins last week and she was 43.I was delighted ,:hugs:

I do that all the time too! my neighbour keeps popping out kids...I dont see her much and a few years ago she had 2 girls. then a third popped up. then recently I saw another baby in a blue outfit and realized they've had a 4th child, a boy. She seems to always have a baby bump but I never want to say anything incase she just hasnt lost weight from the last pregnancy. She seems older than me, but I always think that!! Id love to ask her age but I dont want to upset her!!


----------



## sarahincanada

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Well the downside of having a fit and skinny OH is I look bigger in comparison, if that makes you feel any better :rofl:
> 
> I have that problem as well - I'm normal-ish size (could be skinnier) and 5'6 but DH is 6'3 and lean -- I totes look short and fat next to him! :growlmad:Click to expand...

my husband is 6ft and weighs 215lbs.
Im 5'10 and weighed 155 when we met, and am now 205 :cry:
...its so depressing to be catching up to him!!! I really want to get down under 200 again, Im going to try this month as Im taking a month off from medications.


----------



## NorthStar

LOL am feeling your pain ladies with skinny OH's, I AM that soldier.

In my case we're both about 5'8" but he only weighs 154 pounds despite living on Coke and chocolate biscuits (as LL says, the metabolism!), so I have to keep a tight rein on my own sweet tooth to prevent myself looking like a heifer standing next to him :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

sarahincanada said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> IC tests from yesterday
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0982.jpg
> 
> Todays IC test
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0977.jpg
> 
> FRER todays test
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0974.jpg
> 
> Digi todays tests
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0972.jpg
> 
> :-( it's looking like i'm not pregnant and they must be all evaps from the IC's?
> 
> phew I found you, been looking through pages to find your update!!
> I think its waayyyy to early for the Digital, and even the FRER are not so great I hear. The IC's are promising, mine are always stark white so I cant believe those are all evaps. Im away all weekend and hope to hear some great news from you when I return :hugs:Click to expand...

thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading up to bed ,totally exhausted ,have fun girls ,talk tomorrow ,love u all ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am heading up to bed ,totally exhausted ,have fun girls ,talk tomorrow ,love u all ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodie...What did you do to him? He looks pissed off! :haha:

Your baby is so cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...your ticker doesn't show days...do you want it like that?


----------



## Indigo77

No, but I can't be bothered right now...


----------



## LLbean

LOVE your new Avatar Indigo!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

he doesnt like his photo taken :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> No, but I can't be bothered right now...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I got crosshairs :happydance::happydance:And having waited so long for them I actually can't be bothered ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo,I am so gutted for you that af has arrived ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,good luck on your test this morning ,n.s hope your opks are positive and u can relax ,garnet ,mon and llbean ,cheering u all on and praying for a sticky bean ,butterfly ,hope u feel better today after yesterday's news ,Brooke ,yes today's the day u can dtd ,indigo ,so sorry lovely af got you ,:( ,she's a bitch,hope u managed to get some sleep last night ,googly Sarah and sum and jax ,rooting for you all that this is your month ,for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,I got crosshairs :happydance::happydance:And having waited so long for them I actually can't be bothered :cry:My aunt got half her foot removed :cry:but she was very lucky it wasn't all her leg ,we are all devastated but must concentrate on her now ,she is Just in a daze ATM I feel so guilty for not phoning to check on her last week ,:( She's 59 years old and has been an alcoholic for 25 years ,her kids are now in their thirtys and have had to cope with this their whole life ,and my poor uncle ,I don't know who I feel more sorry for but I will do all I can for them and hope they can all get thru this ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

awwww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i'm so sorry about your aunt and please don't feel guilty for not phoning we all do it :hugs::hugs::hugs: So happy you got your crosshairs i knew you would xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo,I am so gutted for you that af has arrived ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

no way i had no idea AF had arrived Indigo that was quick so sorry hun if this is the case :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,good luck on your test this morning ,n.s hope your opks are positive and u can relax ,garnet ,mon and llbean ,cheering u all on and praying for a sticky bean ,butterfly ,hope u feel better today after yesterday's news ,Brooke ,yes today's the day u can dtd ,indigo ,so sorry lovely af got you ,:( ,she's a bitch,hope u managed to get some sleep last night ,googly Sarah and sum and jax ,rooting for you all that this is your month ,for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

blah blah blah to tests at the minute.......i'm still waiting on my FRER from Amazon which i ordered earlier this week. If they don't come today Jodie won't be testing until Monday (thats if they come on Monday) because i cannot afford to buy anymore now. I used the 2 i bought on Thursday and i'm not using the other digi. I got a good temp rise again but i've been getting cramps like AF is about to arrive :shrug: As the days go on i'm feeling less hopeful. Hubby gone to Edinburgh now to see his best mate and have a few drinks. We won't be back till tomorrow night. And Aarons birthday is on Sunday and he's with his dad this weekend. My ex has managed to get 4 birthdays with him so far :growlmad: but its my turn for the next 6/7 years now :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Don´t forget that pregnacies give you often the same cramps as AF! 
Hope your tests are delivered today :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower:

Despie :hugs: so sorry to hear about your aunt :nope: alcohol causes a lot of damage in this world :hugs: they are very lucky to have you there supporting them, it must give them a lot of comfort, and that you actually had the initiative to go out searching and found her, must be hard on you though babe :hugs: so take care of yourself.

And yay for the crosshairs, even if that is the last thing on your mind right now. 

Jodes I stalked your chart, it still looks pretty good babe, so hopefully...understand the POAS fatigue though, it gets pretty old babe, and frankly Boots etc take the mickey a bit with their prices on that kit.

AFM still don't have a positive opk, maybe just as well as D wasn't very well last night, he had a migraine, took his meds so pretty out of it, no bonking occurred, but since I don't have my second line on opk yet :shrug: am not panicking. In fact am getting ready to raise the white flag on this cycle, 44 hours from now I'm on a plane...


----------



## Jodes2011

NS :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Don´t forget that pregnacies give you often the same cramps as AF!
> Hope your tests are delivered today :flower:

i know :hugs: why does AF symptoms have to be the same as pregnancy ones :shrug: WHY TELL ME haha! :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,sus and ns are right ,I had af type pains for weeks with my last bfp ,fixed for u lovely ,n.s ,u are so sweet and understanding I hope to god everything works out for you this month ,I really do ,sus ,welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

It's mad, you'd almost be grateful for a third nipple at this point Jodes :headspin:


----------



## Jodes2011

yes a third nipple would be good :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It's mad, you'd almost be grateful for a third nipple at this point Jodes :headspin:

God ,hubby would be in heaven :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,is it Monday u are going away ,how long for ,will you see oh before he leaves ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's mad, you'd almost be grateful for a third nipple at this point Jodes :headspin:
> 
> God ,hubby would be in heaven :haha::haha:Click to expand...

i would be too :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's mad, you'd almost be grateful for a third nipple at this point Jodes :headspin:
> 
> God ,hubby would be in heaven :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i would be too :winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar ,is it Monday u are going away ,how long for ,will you see oh before he leaves ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Flying out Monday morning so we have today and tomorrow, I come back Wednesday, OH leaves thursday morning.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar ,is it Monday u are going away ,how long for ,will you see oh before he leaves ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Flying out Monday morning so we have today and tomorrow, I come back Wednesday, OH leaves thursday morning.Click to expand...

Awk Hun :hugs:,u will have to make the most of the next few days Then ,such a pain in the ass u have to go away ,:cry:


----------



## Jax41

Sorry girls, I just ran out of time last night (story of my life...) but still got a big fat nothing and I keep having single magpie's hopping around me all the time so being the superstitious person I am I think as the Dragon's say 'I'm out'. Just waiting on AF although I have had AF cramps for a whole week now, but of course as I don't know where I am in my cycle 'cos I couldn't be arsed I'm of course rambling, talking a load of rubbish and yesterday clearly clutching at straws!!!!! And breathe......

NS, just read back and I add up ages of women who have kids too, do it ALL the time and then think well if they can do it so can I. Hope you get that +OPK before you leave and travel safe :flower:, when are you back?

Despie, sorry about your Auntie but like NS and Jodes say don't feel guilty they are lucky they've got you :hugs::hugs:

Jodes, triple bums, what is going on :shrug:. Still got it all Xed for some good news for you!!!

Dmom, Indigo, Butterfly :hugs::hugs:

Well I'm back to the bbq :munch: and wine :wine: this afternoon eve, I feel a sense of deja vu coming over me...

Hey, do I have stick this thermometer under my tongue or anything????

xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

i've not idea what my body or my tests are doing i think they are tricking me :growlmad: well it is halloween month afterall :cry: oh well what will be will be. I am still waiting for my other batch of FRER but i've still got some crappy IC's and here is todays test blah.........

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1019.jpg


----------



## Jax41

Northstar - have you got your boots on? I didn't put my flip flops away!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> i've not idea what my body or my tests are doing i think they are tricking me :growlmad: well it is halloween month afterall :cry: oh well what will be will be. I am still waiting for my other batch of FRER but i've still got some crappy IC's and here is todays test blah.........
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1019.jpg

Jodes, I can't see anything but then I am useless at POAS and don't know what I should be looking for (other than the absolute obvious smacking me in the chops). I mean I got these blobs yesterday, what the hell are they??? :shrug: I think they were before my eyes really :haha:

You need Dmom on this, if anyone can find it she can :thumbup:

Big hugs :hugs: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry Hun I can't see anything either ,jax yes put the thermometer under your Tongue or armpit but as I said before the vayjay gives the best reading :haha::haha::haha:Hope u find out soon one way or the other were u are in your cycle ,glad to see you back on the thread ,missed you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i've not idea what my body or my tests are doing i think they are tricking me :growlmad: well it is halloween month afterall :cry: oh well what will be will be. I am still waiting for my other batch of FRER but i've still got some crappy IC's and here is todays test blah.........
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1019.jpg
> 
> Jodes, I can't see anything but then I am useless at POAS and don't know what I should be looking for (other than the absolute obvious smacking me in the chops). I mean I got these blobs yesterday, what the hell are they??? :shrug: I think they were before my eyes really :haha:
> 
> You need Dmom on this, if anyone can find it she can :thumbup:
> 
> Big hugs :hugs: xXx[/QUOTE
> 
> listen don't worry jax my eyes have completely gone now :hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Jodes2011

ive just done another and this one is much clearer. Give me a minute to upload it


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> ive just done another and this one is much clearer. Give me a minute to upload it

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, like the last ones....no problem seeing the line, I cannot be sure about color.

Tell me what you see, please?


Tracey, I am so sorry about your auntie, but I am so glad they were able to save most of her leg.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1025.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1028.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

it pinkish in colour :shrug: i'm not holding my breath though


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> it pinkish in colour :shrug: i'm not holding my breath though

Jodes I can def see colour in that one but it is really pale but def yes ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see the line, without a doubt.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

crappy tests and guess what my FRER have just arrived i'm scared of taking the test now :-( x :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> crappy tests and guess what my FRER have just arrived i'm scared of taking the test now :-( x :hugs:

Awk huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, yes...you put your BBT under your tongue; just like any other thermometer that is not going up your ass, lol. :hugs:


Jodie, you do what you're comfortable with and we're all here. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

I can see it too!!!!! :happydance: 

:test: We're all here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> it pinkish in colour :shrug: i'm not holding my breath though
> 
> Jodes I can def see colour in that one but it is really pale but def yes ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

afternoon ladies. just logged in and catching up :winkwink: been out for breakfast to watch the rugby match - and result!! :thumbup: france next...

jodie, sorry you feel you haven't got a clear answer yet but don't get disheartened, like despie i can still see a line on the icheapies your doing. you've got results on a fair few like this now so i can't see why it would be evap trouble. keep positive mrs xxx

gonna read back now and check if i've missed any other news from people on here - im nosy ey :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sumat,:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

as much as i want to test and i do :hugs: i need hubby here just incase i get all emotional if it turns out negative, i don't feel my best at coping alone at the minute :shrug: usually something like this wouldn't bother me but today for some reason it does :hugs: i promise as soon as i feel ready to test with it i will let you know. Sorry :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,I am so nervous for u and wen I am nervous I eat :coffee::icecream::icecream:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> as much as i want to test and i do :hugs: i need hubby here just incase i get all emotional if it turns out negative, i don't feel my best at coping alone at the minute :shrug: usually something like this wouldn't bother me but today for some reason it does :hugs: i promise as soon as i feel ready to test with it i will let you know. Sorry :hugs:

U don't have to apoligise lovely ,we understand ,:hugs:U have had so much stress recently and I do hope and pray this test comes up pregnant ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,I am so nervous for u and wen I am nervous I eat :coffee::icecream::icecream:

haha :hugs::hugs: i just need to get my act together for christ sake its only a test :dohh: but i've gotten all my hopes up now with the IC's and if i see a negative then i'll feel cheated :growlmad: well its either a trick or a treat :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

you know what T i'm so happy you've ovulated i really am xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> you know what T i'm so happy you've ovulated i really am xxxxxx

U and me both :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes :hugs: when you're ready we'll be here to share your news whatever it may be :hugs: (secretly though I'm doing a few warm up :happydance::happydance: for you!!!)
xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks jax mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,hows dd ,any news ?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

o.k. i think i've caught up - 

man boobs,

hairy chests,

the want for a 3rd nipple... :wacko:


jodie, take your time with the testing. i can feel this is stressing you out right now and totally understand you want dh there for support. you can see we're all on tenterhooks and so want this positive result for you. xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh and despie, happy ovulation :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> oh and despie, happy ovulation :winkwink:

Despie!!!:flower: Thanks Sumat, I missed it x


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,hows dd ,any news ?:hugs:

In a few short hours, my ex will be someone's else douchebag! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,hows dd ,any news ?:hugs:
> 
> In a few short hours, my ex will be someone's else douchebag! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So the weddings today ,How long is dd staying with him for ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,hows dd ,any news ?:hugs:
> 
> In a few short hours, my ex will be someone's else douchebag! :happydance:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Dmom, when DH's ex remarried 2 years ago we were left completely alone, he is now her punchbag (poor man).


----------



## dachsundmom

DD should be back with me late tomorrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DD should be back with me late tomorrow morning!:happydance:

Thank god ,have been uneasy for you the whole time she's been away ,that will be fab wen she's back ,am sure u have missed her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> DD should be back with me late tomorrow morning!:happydance:

i bet you can't wait to see her :hugs::hugs: i'm the same when my older 2 go and see their dad x


----------



## LLbean

Hello Lovely ladies!!!

Despie many many hugs to you and your Auntie. Please do not blame yourself. Alcoholics do that to our heads. I was married to one and always took the blame for many things with him and always wondered "If I had done this differently" etc... She is lucky to have you. You did find her. Thankfully she was able to keep her leg.

...and YEY for your crosshairs!

Jodes, don't fret. Wait till Monday then we both can freak out until then HAHAHAHA JK....

Dmom....can't wait for your DD to get home and tell you all the crazy stories ;-)

I must say I am so enjoying the new festive Halloween avatars!!!! You ladies are WONDERFUL!

Much love to each and every one of you


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes, I can completely see lines but yes, wait for your DH to come back so that you have some support. Like Jax though I might do a few warm ups :dance:

B, yay for DD coming back tomorrow :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Since it's cold and raining here today, the high is only 50, I decided to put some food in the crock pot. Unfortunately, what I thought was flour was actually sugar and I had to rinse everything off and start over. :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl:

We went to the states on holiday as kids and had never seen sugar shakers before, my brother coated his fried in sugar thinking it was salt.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> We went to the states on holiday as kids and had never seen sugar shakers before, my brother coated his fried in sugar thinking it was salt.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I can't use that excuse...the sugar was still in the bag; I had to open it and everything. :haha::wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> We went to the states on holiday as kids and had never seen sugar shakers before, my brother coated his fried in sugar thinking it was salt.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I can't use that excuse...the sugar was still in the bag; I had to open it and everything. :haha::wacko:Click to expand...

Ha well I have to say you must have been thinking about other things pmsl


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/love/bouquet.gif

T

Yay for the crosshairs! :wohoo:

I am sorry about your Aunt. :hugs: 
She and her family are lucky to have your love and support. :hug:

J...I hope the FRER finally gives you your line. We will be here when you are ready. :flower:

Jax...I wish you would use FF. I had no idea we were cycling together. :hug:

B...:wohoo: for DD coming home soon! 

NS....Hopefully you can at least get one in before you leave. :winkwink: :hug:

:wave: and :hug: to everyone else!


----------



## mummymurray74

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/love/bouquet.gif
> 
> T
> 
> Yay for the crosshairs! :wohoo:
> 
> I am sorry about your Aunt. :hugs:
> She and her family are lucky to have your love and support. :hug:
> 
> J...I hope the FRER finally gives you your line. We will be here when you are ready. :flower:
> 
> Jax...I wish you would use FF. I had no idea we were cycling together. :hug:
> 
> B...:wohoo: for DD coming home soon!
> 
> NS....Hopefully you can at least get one in before you leave. :winkwink: :hug:
> 
> :wave: and :hug: to everyone else!


What are crosshairs? Never heard that before!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Since it's cold and raining here today, the high is only 50, I decided to put some food in the crock pot. Unfortunately, what I thought was flour was actually sugar and I had to rinse everything off and start over. :blush:

Omg :haha:Well am sure the end result will be lovely ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Back from the hospital and its too depressing to talk about but she's not in a good way ,am putting on my pjs and watching a DVD and eating crap all day ,that's how I feel ,indigo ,I really do admire u the way u just bounce back up ,u are an inspiration to us all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I slept for 8 hours last night! :wohoo:





?


----------



## Indigo77

T - I am so sorry about your Aunt. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,so happy u slept ,everything seems so much brighter after a good sleep ,xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: T


----------



## Jodes2011

massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wen is af due Hun,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wen is af due Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...

FF are saying Tuesday ?? :hugs::hugs: just done another ic and it's positive i just give up


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wen is af due Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FF are saying Tuesday ?? :hugs::hugs: just done another ic and it's positive i just give upClick to expand...

can we see it????


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wen is af due Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FF are saying Tuesday ?? :hugs::hugs: just done another ic and it's positive i just give upClick to expand...

Omg ,am sure your head is mush ,can we see it ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> massive BFN on the FRER i really think the IC's are evaps. I'm not using them ever again!! I'm ok though just pissed off. Onto next cycle soon and i'm using soy
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wen is af due Hun,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> FF are saying Tuesday ?? :hugs::hugs: just done another ic and it's positive i just give upClick to expand...
> 
> can we see it????Click to expand...

LL and T i'm livid and out of pure frustration i pulled it apart, sorry ! But seriously there is no line. I can show you the remains of it. I could piss on the other one but i wanted to wait until tomorrow or monday to do that. I have another 4 coming next week sometime. Give me a minute to sort it. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Back from the hospital and its too depressing to talk about but she's not in a good way ,am putting on my pjs and watching a DVD and eating crap all day ,that's how I feel ,indigo ,I really do admire u the way u just bounce back up ,u are an inspiration to us all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Always feels good to get in your jammies and pamper yourself when things are down. Hope things are better tomorrow...:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1064.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1063.jpg

i did the other one without getting all frustrated this time haha! Very negative :shrug:

Thats it now no more testing until my other lot arrive thats if AF gets me first :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1064.jpg
> 
> https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1063.jpg
> 
> i did the other one without getting all frustrated this time haha! Very negative :shrug:
> 
> Thats it now no more testing until my other lot arrive thats if AF gets me first :hugs:

hmmmm...well this is all very frustrating even for me! :hugs::hugs: and hang in there!


----------



## Garnet

Jodes,
I really think that you are too early to test! That is why you are getting different answers on the tests. I know it is hard but I really hope you are pregnant! Give it time and hopefully all will be a strong postive soon...


----------



## Indigo77

J

How much soy are you taking?

Which days?


----------



## Indigo77

I just trimmed all my front bushes and trees! I love power tools! :wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodie, just hang in there hon :hugs:

Despie massive :hug:

NS, you can probably still get yourself covered, don't panic too much! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> J
> 
> How much soy are you taking?
> 
> Which days?

well if i'm not successful i will be taking 200mg on days 1-5 i want an early ovulation :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

maybe 100mg not sure yet? but defo 1-5 days


----------



## Indigo77

I wonder if CD2-6 would give me an earlier O...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I wonder if CD2-6 would give me an earlier O...

How early would you like to get?


----------



## Indigo77

CD 16 would be ideal for me...


----------



## Jodes2011

it should do when i took my first lot of soy i did 100mg from days 3-7 and i got my surge on Day15 and when i did 200mg from days 1-5 i got my surge on day 12  but i did get quite a few cysts under my arms from it so i'm thinking that 200mg might be too much for me. How much are you taking?


----------



## Indigo77

IDK :shrug: I was thinking 80 mgs and then 160 on the last day only...?


----------



## dachsundmom

Cd2-6, is probably best then, Indigo.


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies, I'm back from my little bit of retail, got some nice new things to wear when I'm in Paris, I might not have time to shop and with the current exchange rate on £/ it's pretty expensive anyway.

Despie I'm so sorry about your Auntie :hugs: they are lucky to have you there to help them with this situation.

Jodes I'm sorry about the BFN on the FRER, I know how much you want this babe :hugs:

Well I'm in my pjs having some special fried rice and next up I'll be putting on a video I think I'll have a vampire night got a couple of episodes of True Blood to watch and D isn't a big fan of the show so I can enjoy them better in peace tonight without getting asked questions about the plot!


----------



## dachsundmom

Now I want to watch _Interview With A Vampire_, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hi Ladies, I'm back from my little bit of retail, got some nice new things to wear when I'm in Paris, I might not have time to shop and with the current exchange rate on £/ it's pretty expensive anyway.
> 
> Despie I'm so sorry about your Auntie :hugs: they are lucky to have you there to help them with this situation.
> 
> Jodes I'm sorry about the BFN on the FRER, I know how much you want this babe :hugs:
> 
> Well I'm in my pjs having some special fried rice and next up I'll be putting on a video I think I'll have a vampire night got a couple of episodes of True Blood to watch and D isn't a big fan of the show so I can enjoy them better in peace tonight without getting asked questions about the plot!

thanks babes it's all so frustrating for all of us. If i hadn't got all those positives i wouldn't have been bothered as much. I'm already planning for next cycle :hugs:

Indigo i might take 100mg from 1-4 and then 200mg on day 5 :shrug: why 80mg and 160mg? is there a reason for this dosage?


----------



## Indigo77

The tablets contain 80 mgs each. I am not good with taking pills...so the fewer the better for me. The big pills make me gag and sometimes I even throw up...:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

N.s ,glad u had some fun today ,jodes so sorry Hun ,this is so frustrating for you ,I agree no more tests till tuesday unless af arrives ,garnet butterfly and Brooke and indigo ns and jodes llbean and sum and sus and googly and jax .today was devastating for me and my family but thanks to u all for your support ,it really means a lot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I think a nice night in with the kids in pjs and a big bag of maltesers or something is the go T :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maltesers?


----------



## dachsundmom

Does DD look happy to you?


----------



## NorthStar

Nope she looks like "my mother raised me to suck this up and not slaughter every single one of the people responsible for putting me in this purple thing"


----------



## dachsundmom

That about sums it up, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Sammie.jpg
> 
> Does DD look happy to you?

she's gorgeous Brooke but nah she doesn't look too thrilled :hugs:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/images.jpg yum yum


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> The tablets contain 80 mgs each. I am not good with taking pills...so the fewer the better for me. The big pills make me gag and sometimes I even throw up...:blush:

ahhh i see mine are 50mg which is why i'm taking either 100 or 200mg but i could do 150mg mmmm....


----------



## NorthStar

Maltesers are a crunchy malty ball covered in thick milk chocolate https://www.maltesers.com/chocolates.aspx

Good for stress :rofl:

As far as I know there is no American equivalent, but since you're a salty snack person hmm you may not care :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> N.s ,glad u had some fun today ,jodes so sorry Hun ,this is so frustrating for you ,I agree no more tests till tuesday unless af arrives ,garnet butterfly and Brooke and indigo ns and jodes llbean and sum and sus and googly and jax .today was devastating for me and my family but thanks to u all for your support ,it really means a lot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:you know where i am if you need a shoulder xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh...malted milk balls, lol.

We call them Whoppers.


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,can I just say she looks gorgeous and regal and proud and intelligent ,and I just want to hug her :hugs:Thanks for sharing :hugs::hugs::hugs: beautiful like her mom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke ,can I just say she looks gorgeous and regal and proud and intelligent ,and I just want to hug her :hugs:Thanks for sharing :hugs::hugs::hugs: beautiful like her mom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

hang on have you seen a pic of Brooke? :winkwink: i want to see you :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope she smiles for one of their photos, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

For Jodie.


----------



## Indigo77

She looks lovely, but sad...:cry:.... :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I hope she smiles for one of their photos, lol



I hope she doesn't.....:growlmad:....:haha:.....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't want the phone call if she doesn't smile at least once, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I have to say, though, that color looks amazing on her.


----------



## Indigo77

Did she write her speech? 

If not, tell her I have one ready for her....:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/download.jpg
> 
> For Jodie.

awwww your lovely and so is your hubby :hugs: its nice to finally see you :thumbup:

Right indigo your next :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD told her uncle to write the speech and she's read whatever, lol. :winkwink:

I told her to be thankful the dress isn't bright pink.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke ,can I just say she looks gorgeous and regal and proud and intelligent ,and I just want to hug her :hugs:Thanks for sharing :hugs::hugs::hugs: beautiful like her mom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> hang on have you seen a pic of Brooke? :winkwink: i want to see you :kiss:Click to expand...

O u are in for a treat ,her and indigo are stunning ,I mean it ,:hugs::hugs :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i think i've seen everybody now apart from Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's right....Wasn't it going to be watermelon pink? :haha:

I don't think this marriage will last.... bride seems a bit fickle....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> That's right....Wasn't it going to be watermelon pink? :haha:
> 
> I don't think this marriage will last.... bride seems a bit fickle....:haha:

From the little I know, he has known this woman since they were kids. She was married to one of his friends and now they are getting married.

At least this one is our age and not a 16yo stripper...like the one after me.:growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's right....Wasn't it going to be watermelon pink? :haha:
> 
> I don't think this marriage will last.... bride seems a bit fickle....:haha:
> 
> From the little I know, he has known this woman since they were kids. She was married to one of his friends and now they are getting married.
> 
> At least this one is our age and not a 16yo stripper...like the one after me.:growlmad:Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will admit, the former stripper is hot, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I will admit, the former stripper is hot, lol

Do u have a pic :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will admit, the former stripper is hot, lol
> 
> Do u have a pic :haha:Click to expand...

No, lol.:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

right ladies i'm signing off for the night feels weird without hubby. Wil speak to you all in the morning :hugs: remember indigo a pic please :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night Jodie! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> right ladies i'm signing off for the night feels weird without hubby. Wil speak to you all in the morning :hugs: remember indigo a pic please :winkwink::hugs:

Night lovely sleep well :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Good night!


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom the colour does suit your DD but she looks so sad :hugs:

Jodes have a good night's sleep :sleep:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke your daughter looks like she is a real sweetheart...not happy but a sweetheart. And you look fab too!

Indigo yes, picture from you too!

Jodes get some rest and we will have great thoughts for you too.


----------



## NorthStar

Goodnight Jodes :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I look like Ronald Reagan with long hair. Can we leave it at that? :haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL I loved Ronald Reagan...he was cool!


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/download.jpg
> 
> For Jodie.

Awwww what a lovely couple you make!!!!!!!!!!! Lovely photo! and your daughter is gorgeous! Nice to see you :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ladies ,have fun and god bless ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sweet dreams Despie!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I look like Ronald Reagan with long hair. Can we leave it at that? :haha:

Better than looking like Richard Nixon! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night Tracey!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I look like Ronald Reagan with long hair. Can we leave it at that? :haha:
> 
> Better than looking like Richard Nixon! :haha:Click to expand...

Or Richard Simmons LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Good night!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I look like Ronald Reagan with long hair. Can we leave it at that? :haha:
> 
> Better than looking like Richard Nixon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Or Richard Simmons LOLClick to expand...

:rofl::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I look like Ronald Reagan with long hair. Can we leave it at that? :haha:
> 
> Better than looking like Richard Nixon! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Or Richard Simmons LOLClick to expand...
> 
> :rofl::haha:Click to expand...

You DO kinda have his curly hair, lol:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Indigo, we want to see you now!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...hold on...


----------



## Indigo77

I am the one on the left...

https://cbskrth.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/ronald-reagan-and-shotgun-tom-kelly.jpg

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/thbpbpthpt.gif

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/rotfl.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful!

Just like I remember, lol.


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA you look GREAT Indigo!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> I am the one on the left...
> 
> https://cbskrth.files.wordpress.com/2011/02/ronald-reagan-and-shotgun-tom-kelly.jpg
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/thbpbpthpt.gif
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/humor/rotfl.gif

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

You are absolutely amazing, you always manage to put a smile on my face!

I was wondering what random photo you were going to upload!
Absolutely great!!


----------



## Indigo77

Just picture him with Richard Simmons hair and that's pretty much me. :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Just picture him with Richard Simmons hair and that's pretty much me. :thumbup::winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, as the others said, your DD looks gorgeous and that colour does suit her :thumbup:

I haven't seen a pic of indigo or NS :cry:

I can't believe you don't have maltesers over there. Although I am a crisp person I loooove maltesers. :dance:

Can't believe I have cross hairs and haven't left London yet. Leaving tonight.


----------



## Jodes2011

morning everyone kids had me up early 6.00am pfftt how is everyone today? Please can i have some good news from someone :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo i want to see you  PRETTY PLEASE :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> morning everyone kids had me up early 6.00am pfftt how is everyone today? Please can i have some good news from someone :hugs:

Morning jodes,sorry no good news for you ,had a really bad night ,couldn't sleep ,am up and in an awful mood ,so tired and back sore and I have to prepare myself for hospital :growlmad:Dh is watching the rugby and my youngest has a sore throat and roaring temperature ,sorry ,so depressing ,:cry:But once I get my tea and talk to you all I will be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jodes and Despie - no good news here either I am afraid, although it is a lovely day :)


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, :hugs: sorry you are both feeling a bit crappy today

Well my temps are still looking off, I'm definitely getting another delayed O, but there is really nothing I can do about this, I think I need to move on to the next cycle and FX the BCP will finally wear off soon.

Am going to the gym though, that does always make me feel better (afterwards NOT at the time :rofl:) and loads of stuff I need to do, I think that will help.


----------



## Macwooly

Hope you feel better soon Despie :hugs:

I'm doing ok just dealing with my injured furbaby and wondering how huge the vet bill will be this time :shrug:

Out tonight seeing a comedian we've had the tickets for ages and can't wait and thankfully we have a doggy sitter (well a friend of DH's who is like a brother to us and we've helped out a few times and doggy sit for as well)

So Despie when do you get the guinea pigs?

NS have fun at the gym or as much fun as you can have :)


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:kiss:Well it isn't really a good one as I feel like crap ,youngest has a throat infection and has been up most of the night and my back is aching and I am running to the loo :cry:the rugby is on and I feel like killing dh as he won't help me out ,have a load of laundry and peeps coming for dinner ,and four kids to bath before I head to the hospital ,jodes,happy dh is coming home today ,:hugs:Indigo ,please let jodes see your beautiful face ,:hugs:Brooke ,hope u and dh can now relax in the tww :hugs:,n.s make the most of today with your lovely man :hugs:,mon,llbean and garnet ,still praying for u all ,hope the weeks are just flying in for you :hugs:,jax We miss you :hugs:,Sarah, sum,bf,googly, wooly and everyone else love u ladies and I honestly don't know how I would go thru this journey without u all ,love always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Hope you feel better soon Despie :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok just dealing with my injured furbaby and wondering how huge the vet bill will be this time :shrug:
> 
> Out tonight seeing a comedian we've had the tickets for ages and can't wait and thankfully we have a doggy sitter (well a friend of DH's who is like a brother to us and we've helped out a few times and doggy sit for as well)
> 
> So Despie when do you get the guinea pigs?
> 
> NS have fun at the gym or as much fun as you can have :)

Wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u have a great time tonight ,and lots of laughs ,so sorry your fur baby is sick :cry:,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey Despie, sorry you're having a crappy morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Glad your DH is coming home today!


----------



## Macwooly

Despie the guineas will be fab with you as you have enough love and desire to look after them. I'm sure the kids will help you out :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, :hugs: sorry you are both feeling a bit crappy today
> 
> Well my temps are still looking off, I'm definitely getting another delayed O, but there is really nothing I can do about this, I think I need to move on to the next cycle and FX the BCP will finally wear off soon.
> 
> Am going to the gym though, that does always make me feel better (afterwards NOT at the time :rofl:) and loads of stuff I need to do, I think that will help.

Ns am so sorry your body is messing with you :growlmad:September has been so crappy for us all .bring on the pumpkin fest ,have a good day and well done for keeping up the gym ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie the guineas will be fab with you as you have enough love and desire to look after them. I'm sure the kids will help you out :thumbup:

I hope so ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That is so true, I got a lot out of doing the doggy fostering, when you rescue an animal that would otherwise be destroyed, well you're saving a little life (or two in your case Despie :hugs:)


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That is so true, I got a lot out of doing the doggy fostering, when you rescue an animal that would otherwise be destroyed, well you're saving a little life (or two in your case Despie :hugs:)

Awwwwww,I hope I can make them happy ,and they can keep me company wen the kids are at school ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: and theres more of them if you need it kidda x

NS ahhh man i'm sorry about the big O :hugs: i was gonna say how long are you away for but your OH goes back to work before you get back :hugs: bloody typical eh! Still get some BDing in because you never know. When i had one of my BFP's hubby was leaving me for the week for work and we dtd on the Sunday/Monday am before he went and i got my surge on the Tuesday so it can still happen. :hugs:

I'm getting AF pains now booo friggin hooo to that ahh well back to square one :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Aw thanks Jodes :hugs: and sorry about AF :hugs:

That is quite interesting, you weren't temping then but if you got your surge Tuesday then you would not have O'd until Tuesday /Wednesday and DTD Sunday night - ok that's a bit encouraging, thanks babe :thumbup: I will see D on Wednesday night, he leaves v early Thursday.

Right I'm off to the gym, no gyms where I'm going so need to get in some exercise before I leave.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Aw thanks Jodes :hugs: and sorry about AF :hugs:
> 
> That is quite interesting, you weren't temping then but if you got your surge Tuesday then you would not have O'd until Tuesday /Wednesday and DTD Sunday night - ok that's a bit encouraging, thanks babe :thumbup: I will see D on Wednesday night, he leaves v early Thursday.
> 
> Right I'm off to the gym, no gyms where I'm going so need to get in some exercise before I leave.

oh great so you can still manage a Wednesday and Thursday :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Who in the hell drowns guinea pigs?!:growlmad::cry:

People make me sick.

I think I am going to just manually draw my x-hairs for yesterday; the weather here has changed and we had our coldest night yet...36 degrees.

I just don't see how my temps can be right for the rest of this cycle, if I wake up freezing every morning.

Lord, I am over this. Is it November yet?

:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Who in the hell drowns guinea pigs?!:growlmad::cry:
> 
> People make me sick.
> 
> I think I am going to just manually draw my x-hairs for yesterday; the weather here has changed and we had our coldest night yet...36 degrees.
> 
> I just don't see how my temps can be right for the rest of this cycle, if I wake up freezing every morning.
> 
> Lord, I am over this. Is it November yet?
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:

i think thats why my temps are still high because of the heatwave we're having :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would agree! I just don't think continuing to temp right now is too smart.

Plus, my BBT is dying, so I would have to use my new one.

Thew two temps this morning were not even close to each other...don't know what to do.

Damn all of this, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> good morning


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom, Jodes & Despie :hugs:

It's only 2nd October are we giving up on this month already? Fall pumpkins :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlQ2nBR6NzGaQYnIHbLyRBw_pCfZR3g7sszRsGw4SaoMkdA6_7Vg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! My ex-MIL didn't stay with my DD at the airport...she just dumped her off.

She doesn't have an escort and it's not a direct flight!

I can't do it from this end...it the paperwork had to be filled out there.:cry:

OMG.:growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Dmom, Jodes & Despie :hugs:
> 
> It's only 2nd October are we giving up on this month already? Fall pumpkins :dust:

no but i've given up on September conception :hugs: now bring on October :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> OMG! My ex-MIL didn't stay with my DD at the airport...she just dumped her off.
> 
> She doesn't have an escort and it's not a direct flight!
> 
> I can't do it from this end...it the paperwork had to be filled out there.:cry:
> 
> OMG.:growlmad:

thats just wrong :nope: :hugs: why would anyone leave a child wtf?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> OMG! My ex-MIL didn't stay with my DD at the airport...she just dumped her off.
> 
> She doesn't have an escort and it's not a direct flight!
> 
> I can't do it from this end...it the paperwork had to be filled out there.:cry:
> 
> OMG.:growlmad:

Wtf ,they really are bloody idiots ,:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Pissed is an understatement right now. They didn't even buy her breakfast first.:growlmad:

I just talked to her, she's sitting at the gate waiting.:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Pissed is an understatement right now. They didn't even buy her breakfast first.:growlmad:
> 
> I just talked to her, she's sitting at the gate waiting.:cry:

at least you know she's ok :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the last trip.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Pissed is an understatement right now. They didn't even buy her breakfast first.:growlmad:
> 
> I just talked to her, she's sitting at the gate waiting.:cry:

Awk bless ,hope she's ok Brooke ,goddamn them ,am heading to the hospital now ,will be thinking of you,hope she arrives home safely :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Pissed is an understatement right now. They didn't even buy her breakfast first.:growlmad:
> 
> I just talked to her, she's sitting at the gate waiting.:cry:
> 
> Awk bless ,hope she's ok Brooke ,goddamn them ,am heading to the hospital now ,will be thinking of you,hope she arrives home safely :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: All I can say is for f**k sake! I hope your DD will be ok getting back. How the f**k can the airline not let you sort it over the phone with them now? I suspect your DH will hit the roof!


----------



## Macwooly

Despie good luck at the hospital :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T hope your aunt gets better soon babe xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom :hugs: All I can say is for f**k sake! I hope your DD will be ok getting back. How the f**k can the airline not let you sort it over the phone with them now? I suspect your DH will hit the roof!

To get a minor child escorted for a flight, it has to be done at the ticket counter, by the party who has the child at the time.

Identification needs to be shown and a fee paid...I tried to do it over the phone, but got a big effing no.:growlmad:

DH is having a fit.

The only way we found out was bc I got a text message from DD that read:

'Should I call home, IDK what I'm supposed to do.':cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dmom :hugs: All I can say is for f**k sake! I hope your DD will be ok getting back. How the f**k can the airline not let you sort it over the phone with them now? I suspect your DH will hit the roof!
> 
> To get a minor child escorted for a flight, it has to be done at the ticket counter, by the party who has the child at the time.
> 
> Identification needs to be shown and a fee paid...I tried to do it over the phone, but got a big effing no.:growlmad:
> 
> DH is having a fit.
> 
> The only way we found out was bc I got a text message from DD that read:
> 
> 'Should I call home, IDK what I'm supposed to do.':cry:Click to expand...

thats way out of order :growlmad: what kind of father is he leaving her stranded at an airport on her own. No wonder your out of your mind with worry i would be too! Surely the airlines can sort something out? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It was my ex-MIL who left her...which pisses me off bc I talked to her at 5:30 this morning!

The airline will keep an eye on her, but no guarantees when she gets to Chicago...but, she has been to that airport many times, so I hope she can do it.

My main concern is that she only has 20 minutes to make her connecting flight...


----------



## Indigo77

Phucking imbeciles! 
The whole phucking family! WTF! 

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Try not to panic. She has her cell on her snd you and talk her through it. She is a smart girl....

But yes.....no more trips....These people cannot be trusted...Stupid idiot morons!


----------



## Indigo77

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug: all around....


----------



## dachsundmom

DD knows that when she gets to O'Hare, she needs to head straight for the gate...


----------



## Indigo77

O'Hare can be confusing....Damn....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

What is wrong with these people! Maybe I can get my sister to go over there? 
Can they have someone at least help her get to her gate?


----------



## Indigo77

Is her gate in the same area, at least?


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

She's been to O'Hare before, so she's familiar with the place; from what we can tell, she'll not have to go far and I have been told that someone will direct her, at least.

I think the most confusing part was the ticket kiosk and getting her luggage checked, bc she's never done it before. 

I guess she was dropped off at the kiosk and she started to panic when she couldn't figure out how to get her boarding passes.

I told the SD to do it online, 24 hours before the flight, and to print them from home. It's very easy....but, I guess he's concerned about getting himself to the airport for his honeymoon...I have no idea how he is paying for this.:growlmad:

Thank you so much for the thought of your sis! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

J....R u here? I will post my pic if everyone promises not to quote...but then I will delete it promptly...:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I'm hoping someone at O'Hare will direct her. I know how confusing and overwhelming I find airports so I feel for her :hugs:

Indigo you know I won't quote but I've seen a pic and definitely think you are pretty than Ronald Regan :)


----------



## Indigo77

I find them confusing & overwhelming, too...but that is because I have no sense of direction...My brain is just missing that chip...:wacko:

Wooly....that's sweet of you to say, but do you realize that RR did some modeling? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

J might be in her journal.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I find them overwhelming, too...but thst is because I have no sense of direction...My brain is just missing that chip...:wacko:
> 
> Wooly....that's sweet of you to say, but do you realize that RR did some modeling? :rofl:

That's the only thing he might have been good at....but, my DH will cry if I poke fun at Ronaldus Magnus, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

J has a journal? Since when?

I am on the right!

https://www.methodshop.com/picts/pumpkins/12.jpg

:rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> I find them confusing & overwhelming, too...but that is because I have no sense of direction...My brain is just missing that chip...:wacko:
> 
> Wooly....that's sweet of you to say, but do you realize that RR did some modeling? :rofl:

Nope I didn't :blush: I knew he was an actor before being a president and I seem to think there was assassination attempt on him but I really am dim when it comes to US politics or history :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> J has a journal? Since when?
> 
> I am on the right!
> 
> https://www.methodshop.com/picts/pumpkins/12.jpg
> 
> :rofl:

Now where did you find that picture of me & my DH :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, he was actually shot!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> J has a journal? Since when?
> 
> I am on the right!
> 
> https://www.methodshop.com/picts/pumpkins/12.jpg
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now where did you find that picture of me & my DH :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

Right! Your boobies are looking fabulous! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> J has a journal? Since when?
> 
> I am on the right!
> 
> https://www.methodshop.com/picts/pumpkins/12.jpg
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Now where did you find that picture of me & my DH :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> Right! Your boobies are looking fabulous! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I wish there were that perky :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, are you familiar with an American actress named Jodie Foster?

The shooter made an attempt to assassinate RR to impress her.....


----------



## Indigo77

Is that really true?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Is that really true?

Yep...:wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes that's true, I actually knew that (and he liked jellybeans) I'm almost unbeatable in pub trivia questions, everyone wants me on their team for them (but NOT for sporting events pmsl).


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> J....R u here? I will post my pic if everyone promises not to quote...but then I will delete it promptly...:wacko:

yes im here now :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

:coffee::hangwashing::laundry:


----------



## Indigo77

Deleted

:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

May I delete it now?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, are you familiar with an American actress named Jodie Foster?
> 
> The shooter made an attempt to assassinate RR to impress her.....

OMG there are some nutters in the world :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

no i havent seen it


----------



## dachsundmom

Delete it when you are ready to do so...


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo yes :)


----------



## Jodes2011

where have you gone :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

pm me with your pic x


----------



## Garnet

Nice picture... Deleted it!!


----------



## Indigo77

You don't see it?


----------



## Indigo77

Please delete that, Garnet?


----------



## Jodes2011

i cant see it for some reason :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

Oops I read it afterwards, how do I delete??


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...I'll be back later.

Heading for breakfast and to park my ass at the airport...:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh crap am i the only one that cant see it? wtf


----------



## Indigo77

Go to edit on the bottom right hand corner of your post and erase it. thanks


----------



## Indigo77

Thank you, Garnet! :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

i cant believe i've missed my chance of seeing you. It just had a box with a x in it it's something to do with my computer :-(


----------



## Indigo77

IDK...:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/scobz91.jpg

here's me and my family on my wedding day x


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes your family is stunning :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You and your family are beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks wooly :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Jodes! You are really beautiful in your wedding gown? Your whole family is beautiful...


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks indigo :hugs: i can understand about pics and don't personally like my mug spread across a screen :haha: so i thought i would return the favour x


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks Garnet :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks...:hugs: 

Sorry, but I have to be careful....


----------



## Jodes2011

no worries i have the pic of the pumkins :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

this is my fav photo


----------



## Indigo77

Gorgeous...and you both look so happy...When did you marry?


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Gorgeous...and you both look so happy...When did you marry?

thanks x August 2010 :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You're still newlyweds! Awww! 

I met DH when I was 18, he was 20.


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes I love that pic, you two make a lovely couple :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0374.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF0350.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

OMG...How cute! Those curls gets me every time! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

he's got gorgeous long curls he's very popular at school haha!


----------



## Indigo77

You're so lucky! I would love a bunch of boys!


----------



## LLbean

OMG I missed seeing Indigo too!!!:nope::cry:

Good morning ladies... Dmom... I hope and pray you NEVER send your daughter out AGAIN...that is absolutely RIDICULOUS what they did, and if Grandma is a dimwit then Dad should have been there... I don't give a rats ass if he was leaving for his Honeymoon. I made sure my 19 year old daughter got to the airport safe after my wedding...Such crap I tell you. I want to strangle him for you, may I please???

To all of you :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes you and your DH look so happy on your wedding day and your boys are darling :thumbup:

I'm with Indigo and would love a bunch of boys :)


----------



## LLbean

Jodes the wedding pic with all your babies was my favorite...LOVE IT!


----------



## Jodes2011

boys are great and yes i am very lucky :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

cheers Elizabeth :hugs: you'll be getting one soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh I hope so Jodes and may he be as cute as yours :D


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Oh I hope so Jodes and may he be as cute as yours :D

he will :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Noooooooooooooooooooo! I missed Indigo's pic :cry::cry::cry::cry:

yay, jodie, gorgeous pics :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: B, can't believe the a$$holes of your SD's family grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr - has DD got home safely yet??


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hi ,back from the hospital and it was so depressing :cry:My aunt tried to kill herself yesterday with her dinner knife :cry::cry:,she is in an awful way and has barred my uncle from seeing her and will only let me in ,he is in an awful state and so very worried and I just feel so guilty leaving her but I have my kids at home and it's the weekend and I just don't know wot to do :shrug:Sorry for involving u all I just don't know were to turn for help ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: awwwwww T i'm really sorry you can only do what you can and don't apologise for involving us silly if only i lived in N Ireland eh! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks jodes :hugs::hugs:One day we will all meet with our bumps and sit on the beach and eat cream buns and drink lemonade :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Awww Tracey I'm so sorry to hear that, all I can say is that your aunt is not herself at the moment and people who are mentally ill can be very selfish, you've already done a lot for her (she'd still be missing if you hadn't went searching) and you can't be there 24/7 you have to have a break from that hospital environment :hugs::hugs:

The doctors will be looking after her but it will take a few days for the anti-depressants etc to kick in, so in the meantime it will be tough but you're already helping them so much babe :hugs: so don't feel bad about coming home for a rest and something to eat and some happy time with your family, there is a limit to what any one person can do at this point :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks jodes :hugs::hugs:One day we will all meet with our bumps and sit on the beach and eat cream buns and drink lemonade :hugs::hugs::hugs:

that sounds ace :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie - NS is right. You can only do so much as you do have your family to think off and the staff at the hospital are best placed to help you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Despie so sorry to hear. She is not well my friend and that is not your fault. You have your life too sweetie. I know we take on so much for others but she has her own lessons to learn and path to follow. You can only do so much

HUGS!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

And.....we are home! :happydance:

Well, I'm home, DD went to go catch up with her friends, lol.

Oh, Tracey.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> And.....we are home! :happydance:
> 
> Well, I'm home, DD went to go catch up with her friends, lol.
> 
> Oh, Tracey.....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank goodness ,hope she never has to go see him again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Next time she goes it will be bc she's an adult and chose to do it on her own...I am done with the whole damn thing. :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg despie that is terrible but you can only do so much and you have to look after your own family too, bless you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Omg despie that is terrible but you can only do so much and you have to look after your own family too, bless you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks Hun,means a lot ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodie! you and your family are very beautiful, lovely pictures!!!

What???? I missed Indigo as well!!!:cry:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Hope you feel better soon Despie :hugs:
> 
> I'm doing ok just dealing with my injured furbaby and wondering how huge the vet bill will be this time :shrug:
> 
> Out tonight seeing a comedian we've had the tickets for ages and can't wait and thankfully we have a doggy sitter (well a friend of DH's who is like a brother to us and we've helped out a few times and doggy sit for as well)
> 
> So Despie when do you get the guinea pigs?
> 
> NS have fun at the gym or as much fun as you can have :)
> 
> Wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u have a great time tonight ,and lots of laughs ,so sorry your fur baby is sick :cry:,guinea pigs are coming on Tuesday and I am excited but a bit worried taking on more responsibility ,the young girl they were with isnt looking after them and her dad was going to drown them :cry:So I really felt I had to step in and my kids adore animals as do I so I hope we can give them a good home ,glad you are feeling ok ,u have made my day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:shock: drowning guinea pigs?!?!? Oh my god how cruel!
Despie, you are going to give them a great home :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning indigo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Good morning! You are up so early! Is it 6:35am there?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Good morning! You are up so early! Is it 6:35am there?

Been up since six,I cant sleep and was annoying dh so I just got up ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug::hug::hug:

I am going to bed now. 

Good night!

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hug::hug::hug:
> 
> I am going to bed now.
> 
> Good night!
> 
> :wave:

Sleep well lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Night Indigo :sleep:

Morning Despie :hi:

Well been up since 6am. Dogs are walked, DH has had breakfast and is heading off to work and then in another 30 minutes I will be loading Tiny into the car then feeding the other dogs so she doesn't realise she's missed breakfast then heading off to take her to the specialist.

Then I will do what I do every time she is at the specialists. I will come home and give the boys another walk then scrub the house from top to bottom and clean the car and clean the car thoroughly. I am always worried about infections when she has had orthopedic surgery.

But I had the best time last night seeing the comedian and for a few hours I forgot all my worries which was much needed :)

Despie hope you remember you are not doing a bad thing by not being with your aunt 24/7 :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk wooly ,praying everything goes well with tiny :hugs::hugs:,and u look after yourself too ,glad u and dh had a good night ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies!!!

Monday again! And back in work! Oh well at least the weather is still nice.

Have a lovely day! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Monday again! And back in work! Oh well at least the weather is still nice.
> 
> Have a lovely day! :flower:

Have a great day sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,::Hope everyone is well and extra prayers today for llbean for her scan and tiny and wooly for tinys operation ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am also thinking of Northstar heading off today ,stay safe huni and come chat to us soon ,:hugs:Indigo Brooke jodes wooly sus garnet Sarah mon llbean Northstar googly jax and everyone else lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Night Indigo :sleep:
> 
> Morning Despie :hi:
> 
> Well been up since 6am. Dogs are walked, DH has had breakfast and is heading off to work and then in another 30 minutes I will be loading Tiny into the car then feeding the other dogs so she doesn't realise she's missed breakfast then heading off to take her to the specialist.
> 
> Then I will do what I do every time she is at the specialists. I will come home and give the boys another walk then scrub the house from top to bottom and clean the car and clean the car thoroughly. I am always worried about infections when she has had orthopedic surgery.
> 
> But I had the best time last night seeing the comedian and for a few hours I forgot all my worries which was much needed :)
> 
> Despie hope you remember you are not doing a bad thing by not being with your aunt 24/7 :hugs:

I'm so glad you had a good time seeing the comedian i love doing stuff like that (when i can that is:winkwink:) i think i need a night out :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies!!!
> 
> Monday again! And back in work! Oh well at least the weather is still nice.
> 
> Have a lovely day! :flower:

Sus where do you live? :flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:hugs:Well just phoned the hospital and aunt slept all night without oxygen and she allowed her son and daughter in last night to see her ,am so relieved and happy :happydance:plus dd feels a bit better but I am bringing her to the docs anyway just to be safe then we are heading out for Ice-cream and she's so excited as we never get out on our own together just the two of us and we are going on a double-decker bus :happydance:Hope everyone is well and extra prayers today for llbean for her scan and tiny and wooly for tinys operation ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am also thinking of Northstar heading off today ,stay safe huni and come chat to us soon ,:hugs:Indigo Brooke jodes wooly sus garnet Sarah mon llbean Northstar googly jax and everyone else lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:you go and enjoy your day with dd i love moments like that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcRFAV79S_oBGN0SJGQkW_XM7tBXZiFrm-Z7IPJTygWicnpduR5WdA


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie - have a lovely time with your DD :hugs::hugs:

NS, have you gone yet? I can't remember when you said you were off but I think today. Hope you got a BD in before you went so that you can pretty much cover your bases.

:hi: morning Sus, jodes, DMom and Wooly and anyone else who is lurking around. Actually now it is afternoon here, just got back to the sandpit, might have to have a nap in a bit :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad you made it back safely! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

M - glad you got back to the sand pit safely. I had to giggle when I read that as I always think of cats pooing in sand pits :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> M - glad you got back to the sand pit safely. I had to giggle when I read that as I always think of cats pooing in sand pits :rofl:

She lives in the big litter box! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Had a great day with dd.well a few hours really ,pancakes and syrup for breakfast and then ice cream then build a bear shop then lush for some bath bombs for dd,then the bus home .doc just give her paracetamol so she's home and in her pjs and blankie and watching animal planet ,:coffee:For me ,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> M - glad you got back to the sand pit safely. I had to giggle when I read that as I always think of cats pooing in sand pits :rofl:
> 
> She lives in the big litter box! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Had a great day with dd.well a few hours really ,pancakes and syrup for breakfast and then ice cream then build a bear shop then lush for some bath bombs for dd,then the bus home .doc just give her paracetamol so she's home and in her pjs and blankie and watching animal planet ,:coffee:For me ,:hugs:

Hope she's better soon :hugs:

Can you be my mum if I get ill as I love Build A Bear shop & Lush & ice cream & pancakes :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Had a great day with dd.well a few hours really ,pancakes and syrup for breakfast and then ice cream then build a bear shop then lush for some bath bombs for dd,then the bus home .doc just give her paracetamol so she's home and in her pjs and blankie and watching animal planet ,:coffee:For me ,:hugs:
> 
> Hope she's better soon :hugs:
> 
> Can you be my mum if I get ill as I love Build A Bear shop & Lush & ice cream & pancakes :)Click to expand...

Of course I can huni ,I will come over and look after you anytime :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Thanks Despie :friends: I must admit DH is quite good when I'm ill :) 

My mum was a nurse so when we were ill it was always straight to be bed and we were allowed to read but that was it. She said it was a good way of ensuring we weren't faking it! As if we would :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> M - glad you got back to the sand pit safely. I had to giggle when I read that as I always think of cats pooing in sand pits :rofl:
> 
> She lives in the big litter box! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: - I have a cat staying at the moment and it has a sand box out on the balcony!

I want build a bear :hissy:

glad you had a nice day Despie :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love Build-A-Bear and Lush! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I love Build-A-Bear and Lush! :happydance::happydance:

Me too ,dd got a pumpkin outfit for her tiger build a bear and a bath bomb ,I Also got bubblegum sugar lip scrub and a bar of soap for hands and body ,yummy,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I might have to go to both places over the weekend!


----------



## Butterfly67

We have to build bears with pumpkin outfits!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> We have to build bears with pumpkin outfits!! :happydance::happydance:

BAB just came out with a doxie! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Think I'll cheer myself up with a trip to build a bear and get some Lush too :) But means I have to go to a place I call Many Hells (everyone else calls it Merry Hill)

Wonder if they do a rottie or one which will pass for a rottie? :)


----------



## Indigo77

T...Glad your Aunt is in better spirits and that you had a lovely outing with your DD. :hugs:

Now I am always going to think of Butterfly in a big litter box...:rofl:

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Butterfly67

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/beach/sand-castle.gif


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/beach/sand-castle.gif

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, BAB here...has a rottie! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/hobbies-leisure/beach/sand-castle.gif

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey! That's your avatar!


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey! That's your avatar!

^^^WSS

Can't see the rottie on Build a Bear UK :(


----------



## Macwooly

Despie your kids are adorable :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie your kids are adorable :thumbup:

Awk thanks lovely,:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey! That's your avatar!
> 
> ^^^WSS
> 
> Can't see the rottie on Build a Bear UK :(Click to expand...

Wolly, I don't see it online either, but I will check a store here for you.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Your daughters are lovely, T.


----------



## Macwooly

Cheers Dmom :) Might have to venture somewhere and see if I can find one in store and put it in a pumpkin outfit :) Just not sure when I'll go though :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw a hot dog suit for the doxie on the BAB website, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I saw a hot dog suit for the dixie on the BAB website, lol.

You must :D


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I saw a hot dog suit for the dixie on the BAB website, lol.

:happydance::happydance:U must get it ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I will!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I think I will!

I'll be upset if you don't :sulk:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think I will!
> 
> I'll be upset if you don't :sulk:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH says thanks to all of you for giving me a reason to go to the mall!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My DH says thanks to all of you for giving me a reason to go to the mall!:haha:

Our pleasure :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DH says thanks to all of you for giving me a reason to go to the mall!:haha:

:blush::blush::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

gorgeous dd T just like her mummy xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> gorgeous dd T just like her mummy xxxx

Thanks lovely ,have u tested today ,?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I miss Northstar ,:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Has Elizabeth left yet ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's soon...like an hour maybe?


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Has Elizabeth left yet ?:hugs:

lol not yet...one hour before hubby gets home and then we head out


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Has Elizabeth left yet ?:hugs:
> 
> lol not yet...one hour before hubby gets home and then we head outClick to expand...

Elizabeth between worrying for poor tiny today and u I have managed to eat almost a whole tub of ice cream ,dh has just came in and asked wots going on who are u worrying about ,:dohh:But I don't need to worry as all will be a ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,where are u hiding ,have u tested today ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Has Elizabeth left yet ?:hugs:
> 
> lol not yet...one hour before hubby gets home and then we head outClick to expand...
> 
> Elizabeth between worrying for poor tiny today and u I have managed to eat almost a whole tub of ice cream ,dh has just came in and asked wots going on who are u worrying about ,:dohh:But I don't need to worry as all will be a ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

What's the excuse you use when you're happy and eating ice cream? :haha:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wen I am happy I drink:haha:


----------



## LLbean

thanks for thinking of me but don't get sick with too much ice cream though lol


----------



## Desperado167

Am totally exhausted and I mean I could go to bed now ,is it too early :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You were up so early....How about a nap?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You were up so early....How about a nap?

Indigo I just feel shattered today and I have been up since six but I am usually up at half six anyway but I can't go to bed as dh has two house calls to do tonight but I really could just go asleep sitting up :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You were up so early....How about a nap?
> 
> Indigo I just feel shattered today and I have been up since six but I am usually up at half six anyway but I can't go to bed as dh has two house calls to do tonight but I really could just go asleep sitting up :sleep:Click to expand...

Can your oldest DD watch everyone so you can lay down for a bit?


----------



## Jodes2011

T i'm here just had to bath the kids and get uniforms ready for tomorrow. No i haven't tested and i won't be testing until Wednesday unless AF gets me first. I only have IC's and i should get my FRER tomorrow or Wednesday. But i've been totally bewildered by all of this. I'm hanging on because i could just have a longer LP this cycle and you never know what the acupunture has done :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You were up so early....How about a nap?
> 
> Indigo I just feel shattered today and I have been up since six but I am usually up at half six anyway but I can't go to bed as dh has two house calls to do tonight but I really could just go asleep sitting up :sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> Can your oldest DD watch everyone so you can lay down for a bit?Click to expand...

She has two tests tomorrow so is revising ,kids aren't too bad ATM but I am scared of lying down in case I fall asleep ,and they get up to mischief ,think they will be going to bed a bit earlier tonight ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Once they learn how to tell time, isn't it all over for you? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Once they learn how to tell time, isn't it all over for you? :haha:

At least here; kids aren't taught how to read a clock with hands in school anymore, that was always my trick, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Once they learn how to tell time, isn't it all over for you? :haha:

I can just put the clock forward lol then change it wen they go to bed :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T i'm here just had to bath the kids and get uniforms ready for tomorrow. No i haven't tested and i won't be testing until Wednesday unless AF gets me first. I only have IC's and i should get my FRER tomorrow or Wednesday. But i've been totally bewildered by all of this. I'm hanging on because i could just have a longer LP this cycle and you never know what the acupunture has done :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's prob the best for you huni but I miss reading your tests :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T i'm here just had to bath the kids and get uniforms ready for tomorrow. No i haven't tested and i won't be testing until Wednesday unless AF gets me first. I only have IC's and i should get my FRER tomorrow or Wednesday. But i've been totally bewildered by all of this. I'm hanging on because i could just have a longer LP this cycle and you never know what the acupunture has done :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope that's not the case and u get your bfp,u worked so hard for it ,thank goodness I showered them all this morning cos I couldn't do it tonite ,am just putting a DVD on until bedtime ,:sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Right heading to my lovely warm bed ,nite nite all and be good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right heading to my lovely warm bed ,nite nite all and be good :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Night Despie :sleep::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

All went well :D

Nite nite to those already heading to sleep!

HUGS!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Almost seven o clock here ,kids all still asleep except for my eldest ,she's straightening her hair ,:shrug:Butterfly,are u back home with us :hugs:Llbean ,heading to read your good news,well done ,wooly hope u had a lovely sleep and today's a better day ,jodes.fixed your temp stays up a nd af stays away ,garnet and mon :flower:Googly and sus ,morning to you both ,indigo Brooke and jax Northstar Sarah and everyone else lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM: had the most weird deep stabbing pains last night just before bed on the right hand side low down ,it was pretty sore like ovulation pain but way deeper and jabbing actually frightened me ,but it's completely gone now :shrug:Have a lovely day everyone ,:kiss:


----------



## mummymurray74

Heading off to hospital today for my scan and pg test , my temp is through the roof today!!!! 6 days to af.i think its too early to test but they want to do it..........


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Heading off to hospital today for my scan and pg test , my temp is through the roof today!!!! 6 days to af.i think its too early to test but they want to do it..........

Let's hope u get a bfp Hun ,are u still going ahead with the test ,I thought u had decided not to do it !good luck wotever u decide ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Elisabeth, that is fantastic!!!:hugs:

So exciting for you to see your little bean!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning sus ,u working today ?:hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Heading off to hospital today for my scan and pg test , my temp is through the roof today!!!! 6 days to af.i think its too early to test but they want to do it..........
> 
> Let's hope u get a bfp Hun ,are u still going ahead with the test ,I thought u had decided not to do it !good luck wotever u decide ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No hun!! In just going to have the scan, my progesterone bloods and the pg test, even though i think its too early!!!.Not the HSG noooo way! Report back later!......:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Heading off to hospital today for my scan and pg test , my temp is through the roof today!!!! 6 days to af.i think its too early to test but they want to do it..........
> 
> Let's hope u get a bfp Hun ,are u still going ahead with the test ,I thought u had decided not to do it !good luck wotever u decide ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No hun!! In just going to have the scan, my progesterone bloods and the pg test, even though i think its too early!!!.Not the HSG noooo way! Report back later!......:hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> :hi::hugs::hugs:

Morning lovely ,how you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> :hi::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Morning lovely ,how you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

alright just still in limbo land :wacko: no AF and temps are still up but unfortuately not that accurate because i was awake with ted for most of the night. I took my 1st temp at 1.00am and was 97.58 (and it was freezing) If i use the adjuster its mega high at 98.38 and my 2nd temp was at 3.00am and it was 97.73 adjusted to 98.13 normally take my temp at 5.00am, but i thought there was no point considering i didn't sleep after the 3.00am temp. So i'm leaving it at 97.73 theres a big possibility its higher but :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your pains don't sound too good hun are you sure your ok? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,sorry u had a crappy night ,hope teds ok :flower:Maybe u will get some answers tomorrow :hugs:Yeah I am fine ,just really tired today and am thinking of going back to bed ,pains have gone ,maybe I am gonna get an early visit from af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,sorry u had a crappy night ,hope teds ok :flower:Maybe u will get some answers tomorrow :hugs:Yeah I am fine ,just really tired today and am thinking of going back to bed ,pains have gone ,maybe I am gonna get an early visit from af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

i doubt your AF is about to arrive hun how many dpo are you? and whats your LP? I'm hoping its good news :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Victoria - GL at the doctors today hun yours signs are sounding very promising too :hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,sorry u had a crappy night ,hope teds ok :flower:Maybe u will get some answers tomorrow :hugs:Yeah I am fine ,just really tired today and am thinking of going back to bed ,pains have gone ,maybe I am gonna get an early visit from af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i doubt your AF is about to arrive hun how many dpo are you? and whats your LP? I'm hoping its good news :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I really don't know ,before my loss in July I had a 31-33 day cycle and I usually ovulated on day 19-21 so that would have made my lp 12 days but my cycle has been so messed up so am thinking maybe the weekend af could appear but I really don't know :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,sorry u had a crappy night ,hope teds ok :flower:Maybe u will get some answers tomorrow :hugs:Yeah I am fine ,just really tired today and am thinking of going back to bed ,pains have gone ,maybe I am gonna get an early visit from af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i doubt your AF is about to arrive hun how many dpo are you? and whats your LP? I'm hoping its good news :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know ,before my loss in July I had a 31-33 day cycle and I usually ovulated on day 19-21 so that would have made my lp 12 days but my cycle has been so messed up so am thinking maybe the weekend af could appear but I really don't know :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

Tracey, I want pics of the new guinea pigs!:happydance:I told my DD that we might get another one if you guys were successful with yours; she made me promise not to bathe this one.:blush:

I finally got confirmed x-hairs, so I am putting the BBT down until 12DPO for my monthly AF wait.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Despie - hope those are implantation pains you are feeling there :hugs:

mm74, your chart is looking good, fingers crossed for you for today :thumbup:

jodes :hugs:

B :happydance: for the x-hairs!

:hi: Sus


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Tracey, I want pics of the new guinea pigs!:happydance:I told my DD that we might get another one if you guys were successful with yours; she made me promise not to bathe this one.:blush:
> 
> I finally got confirmed x-hairs, so I am putting the BBT down until 12DPO for my monthly AF wait.

Yay for the x hairs ,:happydance::happydance:Yes will def post pics but will maybe ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!

WTF!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Despie - hope those are implantation pains you are feeling there :hugs:
> 
> mm74, your chart is looking good, fingers crossed for you for today :thumbup:
> 
> jodes :hugs:
> 
> B :happydance: for the x-hairs!
> 
> :hi: Sus

Hope u are right Hun,thank you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I hate to say it but I KNEW IT!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Did you do a frer? Where is the pic lol?


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> WTF!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i should have more faith :hugs::hugs: i'm shaking!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wooo hooo jodie's preggers! 
:wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!

Holy fucking cow ,omg am so happy for you :cry::cry::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

i will post the pics later because i have to go out now, sorry guys! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL how dare you go out and leave us with no pics! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Holy fucking cow ,omg am so happy for you :cry::cry::cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::flower::flower:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

right i need to go but i promise i'll post it when i get back xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> right i need to go but i promise i'll post it when i get back xxxxxxxxxxxxx

Omg jodes ,I love you ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes is pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes so chuffed for you :happydance: What brand did you end up using? Really hoping this is a super sticky bean :dust: :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> WTF!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yay! Congrats!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie - wow, that's fantastic news, really pleased for you. god, what a rollercoaster ride you've had, unbelievable but all worth it hun. i bet you're glad now u plucked up the courage to test. :hugs::hugs::thumbup:xxxxxx 

btw, what do you mean you r going out now!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> All went well :D
> 
> Nite nite to those already heading to sleep!
> 
> HUGS!

Great news LLBean!!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait...what did I miss?

Jodie is pregnant? Where is the test?

OMFG!!!!!!!!


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Yay for Tuesday! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wait...what did I miss?
> 
> Jodie is pregnant? Where is the test?
> 
> OMFG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay for Tuesday! :hugs:

She's gone out without putting a pic up :sulk:


----------



## dachsundmom

That was not very nice at all! :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes it is outrageous isn't it - you would think she had a life outside this board or something :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,:growlmad::nope::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes it is outrageous isn't it - you would think she had a life outside this board or something :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wait...what did I miss?
> 
> Jodie is pregnant? Where is the test?
> 
> OMFG!!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Yay for Tuesday! :hugs:
> 
> She's gone out without putting a pic up :sulk:Click to expand...

Wooly ,I love the sulk emoticon:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

JODIE!!! OMFG!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Where did you get those OneStep tests! :haha::haha::haha:

:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Wait! 

What if she is just teasing? :growlmad:

She wouldn't do that to a bunch of hormonal women, would she? :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Wait!
> 
> What if she is just teasing? :growlmad:
> 
> She wouldn't do that to a bunch of hormonal women, would she? :cry:

I really think she would be too scared ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No...she would not do that to us; she knows I'm scary.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No...she would not do that to us; she knows I'm scary.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Am just so happy for her :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No...she would not do that to us; she knows I'm scary.:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Am just so happy for her :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No...she would not do that to us; she knows I'm scary.:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:Am just so happy for her :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Where the hell is she ??doesn't she know I need to go to the school soon :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Wait!
> 
> What if she is just teasing? :growlmad:
> 
> She wouldn't do that to a bunch of hormonal women, would she? :cry:

She wouldn't do that to us!


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Wait!
> 
> What if she is just teasing? :growlmad:
> 
> She wouldn't do that to a bunch of hormonal women, would she? :cry:
> 
> She wouldn't do that to us!Click to expand...

NEVER,:hugs:As Brooke says we are all way too scary ,:hugs::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok then...

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/emotions/bounce.gif


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my damn DH poisoned us all again last night with his chicken dish; I cannot have him cook for us anymore...we either shit or starve...literally, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey everyone i'm back and after getting very excited i'm now sad because i just done a digi and it said not pregnant :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/ctp-v3hedfuqejx0az1grxwi79flwpnowaey_lg-1317688766.jpg

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1085.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, do you see color on the FR and was the digi with the same urine?

Bc that FR looks good to me.


----------



## Jodes2011

so i'm still not going to call it a BFP yet and i'll wait and see what happens in a few days time. I'm not doing anymore tests because i've just got so upset seeing that phucking digi. I'm 14dpo surely it would come up positive and my FRER should be a little darker than that?! I'm not feeling too hopeful.


----------



## Jodes2011

no different urine. I just done the digi now :-( you know what i'm so pissed at the minute :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> so i'm still not going to call it a BFP yet and i'll wait and see what happens in a few days time. I'm not doing anymore tests because i've just got so upset seeing that phucking digi. I'm 14dpo surely it would come up positive and my FRER should be a little darker than that?! I'm not feeling too hopeful.

Awk jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I can honestly say my tests were always really late showing up positive ,maybe in the morning with fmu it will show up pregnant but that frer looks good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes :hugs: I may be wrong but I thought digital tests weren't as sensitive?

Keeping FXed that there is a LO snuggling in and AF stays away from you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> no different urine. I just done the digi now :-( you know what i'm so pissed at the minute :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i've been crying at all your responses and laughing too i'm just a hormonal wreck. All i want is a straight answer?! What is the matter with me????? But thanks everyone for the lovely things you've been saying i really appreicate it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes :hugs: I may be wrong but I thought digital tests weren't as sensitive?
> 
> Keeping FXed that there is a LO snuggling in and AF stays away from you :hugs:

thanks hun i'm just going to see what happens in the next few days and then i should get a clearer answer. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> i've been crying at all your responses and laughing too i'm just a hormonal wreck. All i want is a straight answer?! What is the matter with me????? But thanks everyone for the lovely things you've been saying i really appreicate it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There's nothing the matter with you Hun,:hugs:You just want a baby so much and u have been in and out of limbo for over a week now ,up,down ,up ,down ,it's so bloody unfair :hugs:But u do have a positive pregnancy test ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i've been crying at all your responses and laughing too i'm just a hormonal wreck. All i want is a straight answer?! What is the matter with me????? But thanks everyone for the lovely things you've been saying i really appreicate it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> There's nothing the matter with you Hun,:hugs:You just want a baby so much and u have been in and out of limbo for over a week now ,up,down ,up ,down ,it's so bloody unfair :hugs:But u do have a positive pregnancy test ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

need to go pick the boys up from school. I wonder how many people ask whats the matter with me? I have panda eyes haha! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cu all later xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> need to go pick the boys up from school. I wonder how many people ask whats the matter with me? I have panda eyes haha! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx cu all later xxxx

:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> so i'm still not going to call it a BFP yet and i'll wait and see what happens in a few days time. I'm not doing anymore tests because i've just got so upset seeing that phucking digi. I'm 14dpo surely it would come up positive and my FRER should be a little darker than that?! I'm not feeling too hopeful.

just got back from feeding my gorgeous street dogs, and came for updates :hugs:

first of all -your FRER is good and for now F*** the digi i say! someone else mentioned them not being as sensitive, check because i'm certain that is the case. the frer has a line, it's there, so dry those eyes - try to stay calm, i'm sure this will come good for you and the frer will get darker, i can't believe how you've had to deal with this :hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

IDK, J....if the FRER says you're pregnant....I would believe it....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah, surely a FRER and loads of ICs can't be wrong - so the digi will just have to catch up when it is ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...when are we POAS?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M...when are we POAS?

If you are going to POAS at 9dpo then I will wait til 11 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Deal!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M...when are we POAS?
> 
> If you are going to POAS at 9dpo then I will wait til 11 :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Am testing on Sunday but have a feeling the old bitch will show mega early ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, why do you think she will show early?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, why do you think she will show early?

Been having awful af type cramps all day :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Hopefully they are implantation cramps...:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Hopefully they are implantation cramps...:hugs:

thats what i said :winkwink: your showing all the classic signs T :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, why do you think she will show early?
> 
> Been having awful af type cramps all day :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, do you think it would be cruel if I got a cat for my office; he/she would be alone all night and part of the weekend....


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are implantation cramps...:hugs:
> 
> thats what i said :winkwink: your showing all the classic signs T :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Not really Hun,just the pains and I think it's def af coming early but I hope u all prove me wrong ,hope u are feeling better huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> so i'm still not going to call it a BFP yet and i'll wait and see what happens in a few days time. I'm not doing anymore tests because i've just got so upset seeing that phucking digi. I'm 14dpo surely it would come up positive and my FRER should be a little darker than that?! I'm not feeling too hopeful.
> 
> just got back from feeding my gorgeous street dogs, and came for updates :hugs:
> 
> first of all -your FRER is good and for now F*** the digi i say! someone else mentioned them not being as sensitive, check because i'm certain that is the case. the frer has a line, it's there, so dry those eyes - try to stay calm, i'm sure this will come good for you and the frer will get darker, i can't believe how you've had to deal with this :hugs: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww aren't you good with those dogs :hugs: I fear history is repeating itself :shrug: yeah i certainly have a line on the FRER not very dark but still its a line and i suppose i have to be grateful for that. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!

OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!

I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......

I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!

She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results

I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!

My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......


----------



## Macwooly

T :hugs: Here's hoping it's implantation pains :dust:

Jodes :hugs:

Dmom - no not cruel. People leave cats in the day so leaving for the night no different. But due to being left weekends personally I'd see if you can find a pair which need to be homed together then they will have each other for company :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, do you think it would be cruel if I got a cat for my office; he/she would be alone all night and part of the weekend....

Will she be let out to runabout?:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

mummymurray74 said:


> Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......
> 
> I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results
> 
> I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......

Hoping you bloods show a BFP :dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

mummymurray74 said:


> Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......
> 
> I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results
> 
> I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Mm,omg ,it's all kicking off today ,good luck ,fixed for you for 5:30 :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Hopefully they are implantation cramps...:hugs:
> 
> thats what i said :winkwink: your showing all the classic signs T :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really Hun,just the pains and I think it's def af coming early but I hope u all prove me wrong ,hope u are feeling better huni,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i'm fine :hugs: i think it was just the initial shock of getting that BFP and then i was expecting the digi to say pregnant 1-2weeks. I think i'm being punished for something haha! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've got an appointmet with the doctors on Friday :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, do you think it would be cruel if I got a cat for my office; he/she would be alone all night and part of the weekend....
> 
> Will she be let out to runabout?:hugs:Click to expand...

No...it would be an indoor cat. My office is on one of the busiest streets in town, so I wound't be comfortable letting it roam.

I like Wooly's idea of getting a matched pair or I could take it home on the weekends, but Porky won't deal well with that.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

A pair would be perfect :thumbup:My cat lives outside since dh had an asthma attack ,she only comes in at Xmas wen it snows ,she's 16 ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Well just got back.....They cancelled my HSG themselves because they took my urine and put it through their pregnancy test machine and it came back BORDERLINE!!!!!!!!
> 
> OMG!!!!!OMG!!!!!!OMG!!!!!!!
> 
> I asked her what that meant and she said it wasnt negative, so she took my bloods and has run an HCG test to get the HCG count, she told me to ring at 3 for the results......
> 
> I rang at 3 and they are still in the lab being tested!!!!!!!! GRRRRRRRRRRRR!
> 
> She has told me to ring at 5.30 to get the results
> 
> I just wasnt expecting this at all!!!!! Ive been a state all afternoon now i have to wait another 2 hours!!!!!
> 
> My scan was completely normal..ovaries,uterus etc all fine! She said that they wouldnt see anything this early on a scan with regard to pregnancy till around 5 weeks.......

OMG that is so fantastic :hugs::hugs: i really hope your bloods come back positive thats just made me smile :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

opefully I can give the other two lots of love and security


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, they are soooo cute!

But.....:cry:

Do you have a water bottle for their home?:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ce7e1c82.jpgGuinea pigs just been delivered ,the girl give me this photo ,last week the bigger gp had two babies and they were drowned in the bowl of water in the cage,must have fell in and wen the girl came home they were dead :cry::cry::cry::cry:Hopefully I can give the other two lots of love and security

so so cute and cuddly i want one now :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, they are soooo cute!
> 
> But.....:cry:
> 
> Do you have a water bottle for their home?:hugs:

Yes ,I have two plus lots of food and hay and fresh veg ,aren't they adorable ,
Poor babies ,:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

They are precious!


----------



## Macwooly

T they are so sweet :kiss: Please don't ever look up their history on the internet as it will make you :cry:


----------



## sarahincanada

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, do you think it would be cruel if I got a cat for my office; he/she would be alone all night and part of the weekend....

I dont think so, and even better if you got 2 so they had company. although make sure the 2 get along, we got 2 cats from the humane society....we only wanted 1 but I fell in love with 1 of these 2 and they said they came together so need to be adopted together. so we took them both and they dont like eachother :dohh: :haha: theres a pet store near me who took in 2 rather ugly looking large cats and they live there and are alone at nights, they seem really happy to just have a nice home and see lots of people during the day.

Jodes I came on to see if you had an update, hope the line gets darker :hugs: I know we often feel that by 14dpo things should be darker judging by others on this site but so many people dont get positives until they are really late, so I wouldnt count yourself out yet. But its annoying to be in limbo, can you go for a blood test?


----------



## dachsundmom

Has anyone ever tried those electric litter boxes that sweep themselves? Are the worth the money?


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...I hear they break easily...but yes on getting the 2 kitties!!!

mummymurray74 OMG I hope you get a BFP too!!!!

Jodes COME ON!!!! That is a BFP!!!!!!!!!!

The GP...SO CUTE!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Has anyone ever tried those electric litter boxes that sweep themselves? Are the worth the money?

Never heard of them but they sound cool ,:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

sarahincanada said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, do you think it would be cruel if I got a cat for my office; he/she would be alone all night and part of the weekend....
> 
> I dont think so, and even better if you got 2 so they had company. although make sure the 2 get along, we got 2 cats from the humane society....we only wanted 1 but I fell in love with 1 of these 2 and they said they came together so need to be adopted together. so we took them both and they dont like eachother :dohh: :haha: theres a pet store near me who took in 2 rather ugly looking large cats and they live there and are alone at nights, they seem really happy to just have a nice home and see lots of people during the day.
> 
> Jodes I came on to see if you had an update, hope the line gets darker :hugs: I know we often feel that by 14dpo things should be darker judging by others on this site but so many people dont get positives until they are really late, so I wouldnt count yourself out yet. But its annoying to be in limbo, can you go for a blood test?Click to expand...

awww thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs: i can't believe how lovely and supportive you all have been :thumbup: 

Unfortuately if i wanted a blood test i would have to pay for it at the cost of £130.00 some £140 but if anyone can find anywhere cheaper than :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth,how are u feeling today ?xx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Elizabeth,how are u feeling today ?xx

actually I feel fine...I really can't complain...it's almost scary how good this one has been so far. Asides from the heartburn those two days I am really not bad at all :cloud9:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!

Congratulations Jodes. :kiss:Wonderful news. :wohoo:I wish you H&H 9m!!! :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,that digi is gonna say pregnant one to two weeks wednesday or Thursday morning ,u wait and see ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,that digi is gonna say pregnant one to two weeks wednesday or Thursday morning ,u wait and see ,:hugs::hugs:

Everybody manifest! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jodes. :kiss:Wonderful news. :wohoo:I wish you H&H 9m!!! :hug:Click to expand...

awww thanks hun how are you? Are you liking this forum? All the ladies on here are lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,that digi is gonna say pregnant one to two weeks wednesday or Thursday morning ,u wait and see ,:hugs::hugs:

Lets hope so T :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Elizabeth,how are u feeling today ?xx
> 
> actually I feel fine...I really can't complain...it's almost scary how good this one has been so far. Asides from the heartburn those two days I am really not bad at all :cloud9:Click to expand...

Wonderful news huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes ,that digi is gonna say pregnant one to two weeks wednesday or Thursday morning ,u wait and see ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Everybody manifest! :happydance:Click to expand...

Nom nom nom :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Elizabeth,how are u feeling today ?xx
> 
> actually I feel fine...I really can't complain...it's almost scary how good this one has been so far. Asides from the heartburn those two days I am really not bad at all :cloud9:Click to expand...

you can enjoy being pg now Elizabeth now you've seen your little handsome chap's heartbeat. I am so so pleased everything has worked out just fine :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes ,that digi is gonna say pregnant one to two weeks wednesday or Thursday morning ,u wait and see ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Everybody manifest! :happydance:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

https://contemplatingtruth.files.wordpress.com/2011/04/meditation.gif?w=83&h=83https://3.bp.blogspot.com/_4A9r9yKkkNs/Sm6zDObiHuI/AAAAAAAADmM/uQeZ9lnt2dQ/s400/Fire+The+Grid+Earth+Meditation.jpg

*Manifesting for Jodes!*


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes am feeling the love for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i love you girls thanks for making me feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Manifesting for Jodes:
 



Attached Files:







Manifest.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jodes. :kiss:Wonderful news. :wohoo:I wish you H&H 9m!!! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> awww thanks hun how are you? Are you liking this forum? All the ladies on here are lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I found this thread by accident and I am glad I did, So happy for you. I hope one day we are all in the same position. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting star ,hi and welcome :hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Indigo77

MM....How exciting! Isn't it 5:30 over there now?

T....They are adorable! Did the cat and bunnies meet them yet? 

J.... You are PUPO, I think. :winkwink:

LL...I adore the new avatar!

Welcome Star! :wave:

Brooke, I say go for it, but agree with Wooly that they should be a pair. 1 male, 1 female works best. :hug: But I thought you didn't like cats? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

J, I am manifesting....https://www.myemoticons.com/emoticons/images/msn/random/swirl2.gif.This worked for LL, btw....:winkwink:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...I can't see your pic.

I like cats, but prefer dogs. I'd love to have some sort of office mascot and I figured a cat or two would be ideal.


----------



## dachsundmom

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

CONGRATS! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Macwooly

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!

So chuffed for you :dance: Sending loads of sticky thoughts for you x


----------



## Butterfly67

Congrats!! 

Awesome news!!

Despie the GPs look so cute :awww:

jodes, I am manifesting :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

There are so many BFPs so far, I can barely keep up. Oct is lucky...the witch is too busy...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope the trend continues!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I hope the trend continues!

^^^WSS


----------



## Desperado167

Please god make this be a lucky thread for us all ,mm,over the moon for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,can't wait to hear from u tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Northstar ,can't wait to hear from u tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

She is living it up in Paris and had enjoyed a lot of French wine last night, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Northstar ,can't wait to hear from u tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> She is living it up in Paris and had enjoyed a lot of French wine last night, lol.:hugs:Click to expand...

 Glad she's enjoying herself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Congrats!!!!!!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!

Congrats!!!! :happydance:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I have a terrible cold but all this BFPs made my day. If I could talk, I would sing.:hug: to all...


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> I have a terrible cold but all this BFPs made my day. If I could talk, I would sing.:hug: to all...

:hugs:

Back at ya!


----------



## Wendyk07

Congratulations mummymurray74 :wohoo:


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes - Those lines will get darker hun. Congratulations on your :bfp:. i couldnt be more pleased for you. x


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Jodes - Those lines will get darker hun. Congratulations on your :bfp:. i couldnt be more pleased for you. x

thanks Wendy :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> OMG i'm pregnant!!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Jodes. :kiss:Wonderful news. :wohoo:I wish you H&H 9m!!! :hug:Click to expand...
> 
> awww thanks hun how are you? Are you liking this forum? All the ladies on here are lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I found this thread by accident and I am glad I did, So happy for you. I hope one day we are all in the same position. :thumbup:Click to expand...

you will be :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> MM....How exciting! Isn't it 5:30 over there now?
> 
> T....They are adorable! Did the cat and bunnies meet them yet?
> 
> J.... You are PUPO, I think. :winkwink:
> 
> LL...I adore the new avatar!
> 
> Welcome Star! :wave:
> 
> Brooke, I say go for it, but agree with Wooly that they should be a pair. 1 male, 1 female works best. :hug: But I thought you didn't like cats? :haha:

what does PUPO stand for :dohh: x


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls! just had a phonecall from the hospital.............IM PREGNANT!!!!!!!!!! wooohooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Thank you so much all you lovely girls, i couldnt have got through got this without your support,advice,laughs etc!!!!!!!!!!! you are the best!!!!!

oh wow what was your numbers? :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and congratulations hun i'm really really pleased for you xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

PUPO....Pregnant Until Proven Otherwise....:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

haha ok x


----------



## Jodes2011

right ladies off for acupunture see you all later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie...NS sends a pre-emptive congrats and she is manifesting as well!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: I've not gone AWOL, just bogged down with bloody work and no time to chat, I dunno all work and no play makes Jax just a dull girl.....:nope: I have AF not making an appearance yet but definitely rumbling around like a perpetual thunder storm - BOG OFF!!!!

:hugs::hugs:Hugs to all of you Dmom, Indigo, Despie, Butterfly, Wooly (so good to have you back :happydance:), NS, Jodes :thumbup: you did it hun so happy for you!!:hugs::hugs:

Love the thread about good stuff, I'm hoping to post there soon :thumbup:

Not going to say chin up girls, stiff upper lip, head down and tail feathers up and all that - just MANIFEST!!!!!!!!!

Thinking about y'all,
Jax
xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is af late then?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jax! You've been on my mind a lot today; I was beginning to fear that your were face down in the garden, stone-cold drunk, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is af late then?:hugs::hugs:

Dunno Despie :shrug: first of all I worked out if it was a 26 day cycle she should have been here yesterday but I POAS and got BFN now I think it'll be Thursday for a 30 day jobbie but she's on her way, just a matter of time....


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Jax! You've been on my mind a lot today; I was beginning to fear that your were face down in the garden, stone-cold drunk, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl::rofl: I wish!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is af late then?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dunno Despie :shrug: first of all I worked out if it was a 26 day cycle she should have been here yesterday but I POAS and got BFN now I think it'll be Thursday for a 30 day jobbie but she's on her way, just a matter of time....Click to expand...

U never know Hun ,u just never know :hugs:,heading to bed talk soon ,don't leave it too long till we hear from u again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is af late then?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dunno Despie :shrug: first of all I worked out if it was a 26 day cycle she should have been here yesterday but I POAS and got BFN now I think it'll be Thursday for a 30 day jobbie but she's on her way, just a matter of time....Click to expand...
> 
> U never know Hun ,u just never know :hugs:,heading to bed talk soon ,don't leave it too long till we hear from u again :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well I guess miracles can happen.....promise I'll be back soon:kiss: Off to bed now too, I am dead on my feet at the moment, could hardly keep my eyes open massaging tonight - nearly dribbled on one of my clients :haha: GOD!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Better than your client dribbling on you....:haha:

But, I guess that would only be included in the 'happy ending' package.:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Better than your client dribbling on you....:haha:
> 
> But, I guess that would only be included in the 'happy ending' package.:haha::haha:

:haha::haha: don't do extra's, although I have been asked!


----------



## mummymurray74

Morning girls, how is everyone today? Jodes???? let us know how you are! How is everyone else doing??


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Mad night last night ,up all night checking the guinea pigs were warm enough and am now exhausted and for some reason very weepy :sleep:Jodes I hope u get that pregnant sign this morning lovely ,n.s ,so glad u are coming back today ,cant wait to hear from you ,jax great to hear from u last night ,wooly hope tiny is recovering ,Brooke,sum and indigo bf and sus llbean googly mm garnet mon and Sarah ,sending u lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning, just a quickie update, AF 'is in the building' she got me in the night. I'm really okay though as, we all know for some of us, September was a sh1t month!!!:flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

think they are all still asleep :hugs:

morning despie :flower: hope the guinea pigs are settling in to their new home well and bless you for being up all night with concern. :hugs: could just do with a cuddle from a furry baby right now.


----------



## sumatwsimit

jax, :hugs: best wishes for october. a july baby sounds perfect, right? :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

congrats mummymurray :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Morning, just a quickie update, AF 'is in the building' she got me in the night. I'm really okay though as, we all know for some of us, September was a sh1t month!!!:flower:

:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! You've been on my mind a lot today; I was beginning to fear that your were face down in the garden, stone-cold drunk, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I wish!!!!Click to expand...

But you get to do that now the old hag AF :witch: has arrived :hugs: :rofl: :hugs:

Hoping we all get October BFPs :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> think they are all still asleep :hugs:
> 
> morning despie :flower: hope the guinea pigs are settling in to their new home well and bless you for being up all night with concern. :hugs: could just do with a cuddle from a furry baby right now.

They are really frightened and I think it will Take them a Few days to settle in ,poor things,am dying for a cuddle too,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Morning girls, how is everyone today? Jodes???? let us know how you are! How is everyone else doing??

I'm ok thank you sweetheart :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Morning, just a quickie update, AF 'is in the building' she got me in the night. I'm really okay though as, we all know for some of us, September was a sh1t month!!!:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i hope oct brings you a massive treat x


----------



## Jodes2011

morning everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax! You've been on my mind a lot today; I was beginning to fear that your were face down in the garden, stone-cold drunk, lol.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl: I wish!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> But you get to do that now the old hag AF :witch: has arrived :hugs: :rofl: :hugs:
> 
> Hoping we all get October BFPs :dust:Click to expand...

i hope everyone of you ladies gets a BFP for October :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

Despie the guineas will settle but allow them a week or so :hugs:

Well I'm exhausted but less so than yesterday :) And feeling more up to tackling the laundry today than yesterday but at the moment I'm Teddy's pillow so going nowhere :)

Tiny is SO good :dance: And totally recovered from a day at the vets and a load of pulling about. She is showing no signs of the pain which caused her latest trip but we're having to be cautious as she is a nightmare for not letting us know how much everything hurts :dohh: She's just waiting on her breakfast then she'll settle for a few hours sleep :)

And after a couple of days of junk food eating and no exercise I'm getting back on track again today as I need a lose on Monday at my weigh in :)

Lots of :hugs: to anyone needing one, :dust: to any want some and sticky thoughts to all who have their BFPs x


----------



## Desperado167

Heading out ::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Heading out to fill bags for the homeless and woe and betide anyone that asks me for an extra tin of beans :growlmad::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr:

why whats the matter? are you ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly ,so happy todays a better day for you and tiny ,am really happy u sound so much more like your old self and it makes me smile ,thank u for that ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Heading out to fill bags for the homeless and woe and betide anyone that asks me for an extra tin of beans :growlmad::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> why whats the matter? are you ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes Hun just ready to kill everyone that crosses me today :haha:Dh has already got it ,talk to u later hope u are feeling better today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Heading out to fill bags for the homeless and woe and betide anyone that asks me for an extra tin of beans :growlmad::gun::gun::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> why whats the matter? are you ok? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Hun just ready to kill everyone that crosses me today :haha:Dh has already got it ,talk to u later hope u are feeling better today :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I've helped feed the homeless on a regular basis and they aren't always the most grateful people on the planet :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Everyone!:flower:

Jax, I am sorry that the witch got you, but on the other hand...roll onto October and just move on, lol.

Since it's AF time, we all know what you will be doing this weekend.:haha: 

Tracey, the little GPs will just need a few to get used to their new surroundings....:hugs:

Big :hugs: for everyone who needs it; I am beginning to think that Fall brought a little bit of bitchiness with it, bc my poor DH really took the brunt of it last night. He said he saw rage in my face.:blush:

At least he has a really good sense of humor.:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, the thing is, I really do feel fine.

But, DH told me to call the doc and get my hormones in check, lol. I guess I kinda earned that one.


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke...What did you do to poor N?

:wave: and :hug: ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke...What did you do to poor N?
> 
> :wave: and :hug: ladies!

I have a stuffed elephant, Earl....and I might have swung Earl by the tail and slugged N with him. :blush:

N just looked at me wrong, lol. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:nope: :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke...What did you do to poor N?
> 
> :wave: and :hug: ladies!
> 
> I have a stuffed elephant, Earl....and I might have swung Earl by the tail and slugged N with him. :blush:
> 
> N just looked at me wrong, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Dh knows I won't used my stuffed elephants on him but he's had a shoe chucked at his head before for taking too long to answer a "do I look ok or does this make me look fat" question :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke...What did you do to poor N?
> 
> :wave: and :hug: ladies!
> 
> I have a stuffed elephant, Earl....and I might have swung Earl by the tail and slugged N with him. :blush:
> 
> N just looked at me wrong, lol. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Dh knows I won't used my stuffed elephants on him but he's had a shoe chucked at his head before for taking too long to answer a "do I look ok or does this make me look fat" question :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke...What did you do to poor N?
> 
> :wave: and :hug: ladies!
> 
> I have a stuffed elephant, Earl....and I might have swung Earl by the tail and slugged N with him. :blush:
> 
> N just looked at me wrong, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Am sorry but I love it :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said, it's very good that DH takes everything in stride, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Dh knows I won't used my stuffed elephants on him but he's had a shoe chucked at his head before for taking too long to answer a "do I look ok or does this make me look fat" question :haha:

The immediate answer is an emphatic "no" has the man learned nothing :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Like I said, it's very good that DH takes everything in stride, lol

It's really good,:hugs: but then again he has no choice :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dh knows I won't used my stuffed elephants on him but he's had a shoe chucked at his head before for taking too long to answer a "do I look ok or does this make me look fat" question :haha:
> 
> The immediate answer is an emphatic "no" has the man learned nothing :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dh knows I won't used my stuffed elephants on him but he's had a shoe chucked at his head before for taking too long to answer a "do I look ok or does this make me look fat" question :haha:
> 
> The immediate answer is an emphatic "no" has the man learned nothing :dohh:Click to expand...

He has now :haha: I think the 4 inch heel hurt :haha:

But I don't ask "does my bum look big in this" as his answer is always "dawn yes :winkwink:"


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't ask the fat question anymore; DH knows he cannot win, so I hate to force him to lie to me.

If he ever told me a particular outfit made me look fat, I don't think he'd ever see sex again.


----------



## Macwooly

I don't ask the fat question any more but DH does get a certain look on his face if he thinks something doesn't suit me and then he leaves the room rapidly.


----------



## dachsundmom

Smart man!


----------



## Indigo77

I never ask how I look because I just don't give a shit! :haha:
I don't quite accept compliments or criticisms gracefully, so DH keeps his mouth shut for the most part. 
Once in a while, he will look me up and down and smile, and ask if I am ovulating, though. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

The dude is as horny as ever....:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Well dh just asked if I wanted to go up the stairs for a bit while the kids are watching tv with their afternoon snack :growlmad:,I swear the man gives me a bunch of flowers and he expects some afternoon delight ,I politely turned him down and said no thank you I need to get at theses windows :haha::haha:men :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh just asked if I wanted to go up the stairs for a bit while the kids are watching tv with their afternoon snack :growlmad:,I swear the man gives me a bunch of flowers and he expects some afternoon delight ,I politely turned him down and said no thank you I need to get at theses windows :haha::haha:men :growlmad:

Good for you! But :haha::haha::haha::haha: at Mr Despie:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh just asked if I wanted to go up the stairs for a bit while the kids are watching tv with their afternoon snack :growlmad:,I swear the man gives me a bunch of flowers and he expects some afternoon delight ,I politely turned him down and said no thank you I need to get at theses windows :haha::haha:men :growlmad:

:rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Looks like everyone is settling in nicely!


----------



## mummymurray74

:bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:thought id just do a test today to see how it came out and i only waited 20seconds before the big cross came up in the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:thought id just do a test today to see how it came out and i only waited 20seconds before the big cross came up in the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## mummymurray74

:cry:AAAWWWW I love you girls, I dont wanna leave:cry::cry::cry::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Looks like everyone is settling in nicely!

They slept outside all night but I am going to get them a cage for inside during the day as I like to see them .,they are very frightened so I am just going to bring them in for an hour a day and work that upwards gradually ,wen I brought them in today they just huddled in an old shoebox shivering :cry:Poor things ,but hopefully this will all change ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

mummymurray74 said:


> :cry:AAAWWWW I love you girls, I dont wanna leave:cry::cry::cry::kiss:

Stay until you are comfortable and post as you need...it's totally fine with me and I don' think anyone else would object.

We're not big on rules around here, lol. We take everything on a case-by-case basis, lol. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is settling in nicely!
> 
> They slept outside all night but I am going to get them a cage for inside during the day as I like to see them .,they are very frightened so I am just going to bring them in for an hour a day and work that upwards gradually ,wen I brought them in today they just huddled in an old shoebox shivering :cry:Poor things ,but hopefully this will all change ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Were they housed inside or outside at their last home?


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> :cry:AAAWWWW I love you girls, I dont wanna leave:cry::cry::cry::kiss:

Stay as long as you need :hugs:I totally don't mind ,:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

MM....you are knocked up now, so it's best that you move on....:wave:




:rofl::haha: JUST KIDDING!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

T....Your kids and GPs are adorable. I think you have a good plan. I am sure they will be calmer in a few weeks....:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Looks like everyone is settling in nicely!
> 
> They slept outside all night but I am going to get them a cage for inside during the day as I like to see them .,they are very frightened so I am just going to bring them in for an hour a day and work that upwards gradually ,wen I brought them in today they just huddled in an old shoebox shivering :cry:Poor things ,but hopefully this will all change ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Were they housed inside or outside at their last home?Click to expand...

Am not totally sure I think they were in the girls room ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mummymurray74 said:


> :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp:thought id just do a test today to see how it came out and i only waited 20seconds before the big cross came up in the box!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

https://bhg.i.lithium.com/bhg/attachments/bhg/FamilyIssues/84323/1/woo%20hoo.gif


----------



## Macwooly

MM74 congratulations :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,did u have a good time away ,any juicy gossip for us :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, yes it was a good trip, worked hard, drank red wine and ate croissants :thumbup: nice to be back though.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, yes it was a good trip, worked hard, drank red wine and ate croissants :thumbup: nice to be back though.

Pain au chocolat?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, yes it was a good trip, worked hard, drank red wine and ate croissants :thumbup: nice to be back though.

Sounds like my kind of trip ,am sure u missed oh too ,:hugs::hugs:I really missed you ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, yes it was a good trip, worked hard, drank red wine and ate croissants :thumbup: nice to be back though.
> 
> Pain au chocolat?Click to expand...

Triangle aux amandes is my fave, not a big eater of chocolate pastries.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, yes it was a good trip, worked hard, drank red wine and ate croissants :thumbup: nice to be back though.
> 
> Pain au chocolat?Click to expand...
> 
> Triangle aux amandes is my fave, not a big eater of chocolate pastries.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I don't really like pastry at all; bread...that's another story.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone ,gonna hit the sack ,till tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:
 

> Nite everyone ,gonna hit the sack ,till tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry ladies but I started bleeding a few hours ago (started getting bad tummy cramps earlier this afternoon) and i took another FRER just now and it's negative. I'm totally gutted. I knew something wasn't right from the start. There was no progression on the IC's and even though i managed a positive on the FRER yesterday it wasn't a good line for 14dpo. I knew that and so did you. I'm not good at the minute but in a few days time i'll move on and get over it. I think it's now time for me to get some tests done hopefully on the NHS but if they refuse me then i'll have to go private, dependent on finances but one way or the other i need some answers. So i'm not sure whether i've had a chemical or all my tests were duff? I can't see how my FRER was but SEPTEMBER was a totally horrible horrible month for me. 

Thanks for cheering me on you are wonderful ladies xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

So sorry.....:cry::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> So sorry.....:cry::hugs:

hey it happens and i just want to move on and forget about it. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh no............... I am gutted with you Jodes...:hugs:


----------



## googly

Oh Jodes, how totally sh!tty....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

OMG Jodes, so sorry :cry::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So gutted for you Jodes, really hoped this was the one :cry::cry: :hug: :hug: :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry ladies but I started bleeding a few hours ago (started getting bad tummy cramps earlier this afternoon) and i took another FRER just now and it's negative. I'm totally gutted. I knew something wasn't right from the start. There was no progression on the IC's and even though i managed a positive on the FRER yesterday it wasn't a good line for 14dpo. I knew that and so did you. I'm not good at the minute but in a few days time i'll move on and get over it. I think it's now time for me to get some tests done hopefully on the NHS but if they refuse me then i'll have to go private, dependent on finances but one way or the other i need some answers. So i'm not sure whether i've had a chemical or all my tests were duff? I can't see how my FRER was but SEPTEMBER was a totally horrible horrible month for me.
> 
> Thanks for cheering me on you are wonderful ladies xxxx

:cry::cry::nope:Jodes ,totally gutted huni ,:hugs:Gentle hugs ,life is so unfair ,I def think the tests is wot u need huni but give yourself some time ,always here for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,feeling totally gutted today for our lovely friend jodes ,am praying for u huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Feeling completely out for this cycle too and will be glad wen af shows as September was the worst ever ,how's everyone else ?butterfly ,Northstar indigo brook sum wooly mm jodes googly llbean mon garnet Sarah,jax ,anyone doing anything exciting over the weekend ?much love to u all and lots of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## googly

:wave: 

hi Despie! Morning!


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> :wave:
> 
> hi Despie! Morning!

Hi Hun how's you ,any news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Despie, also feeling pretty much out this month :( - think this weekend will be sport filled with the rugby and a grand prix to watch. Need to start cleaning the disgusting mess my lodger has left (I seriously didn't know a toilet could be that disgusting :grr: - men!)

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower: just waved my OH off he's away back to work 

Jodes I'm so sorry babe :hugs: that really is crappy :hugs:

Everyone else big hello, haven't read back on all the posts from being away yet but I'll catch up later, Despie I hope the GPs are settling in well?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower: just waved my OH off he's away back to work
> 
> Jodes I'm so sorry babe :hugs: that really is crappy :hugs:
> 
> Everyone else big hello, haven't read back on all the posts from being away yet but I'll catch up later, Despie I hope the GPs are settling in well?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am sure u miss him Hun,yep gps are great .am getting a box today to keep them inside during the day :thumbup:I don't know wots wrong with me ATM but I seriously want to kill my hubby and he isn't doi g anything today but I just want him to go to work and get out of my way ,I know that sounds awful but it's how I feel ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie, also feeling pretty much out this month :( - think this weekend will be sport filled with the rugby and a grand prix to watch. Need to start cleaning the disgusting mess my lodger has left (I seriously didn't know a toilet could be that disgusting :grr: - men!)
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

God dh loves the rugby ,looks like I will be a single parent again at the weekend ,don't really envy you with the toilet ,yuk ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

thank you all so much for your love and support but i knew deep down something wasn't right. Ok so onwards and upwards and lets me happy again because i really want to forget all about the awful September cycle. My hubby suggested a break this month so i'm going to agree for now but i reckon i'll change my mind. 

I'm making a few changes too;
1) No more testing before AF is due
2) BD every other day
3) Get these tests done so i can found out what the hell is wrong with me 
4) Thinking only positive thoughts

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes :hugs: sounds like a great plan, September was horrible for everyone so let's look forward to back babe :hugs:

This cycle, every other day was less stressful for us, it's more like our normal routine and was way more enjoyable than the enforced daily BD of previous cycles.

I think we are taking next cycle off, with me being away working at the critical times, we will still DTD when I'm home on weekends, but it won't be actively TTC, and maybe it will be good to take a month off.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes :hugs: sounds like a great plan, September was horrible for everyone so let's look forward to back babe :hugs:
> 
> This cycle, every other day was less stressful for us, it's more like our normal routine and was way more enjoyable than the enforced daily BD of previous cycles.
> 
> I think we are taking next cycle off, with me being away working at the critical times, we will still DTD when I'm home on weekends, but it won't be actively TTC, and maybe it will be good to take a month off.

yeah its getting silly now with ttc and i don't think the stress of it all is helping. Every other day is my plan at the minute. Yes your right it will do us the world of good taking a month off. What i might do this month is NTNP. Thanks babe x:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies and good plan Jodes :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies but I started bleeding a few hours ago (started getting bad tummy cramps earlier this afternoon) and i took another FRER just now and it's negative. I'm totally gutted. I knew something wasn't right from the start. There was no progression on the IC's and even though i managed a positive on the FRER yesterday it wasn't a good line for 14dpo. I knew that and so did you. I'm not good at the minute but in a few days time i'll move on and get over it. I think it's now time for me to get some tests done hopefully on the NHS but if they refuse me then i'll have to go private, dependent on finances but one way or the other i need some answers. So i'm not sure whether i've had a chemical or all my tests were duff? I can't see how my FRER was but SEPTEMBER was a totally horrible horrible month for me.
> 
> Thanks for cheering me on you are wonderful ladies xxxx
> 
> :cry::cry::nope:Jodes ,totally gutted huni ,:hugs:Gentle hugs ,life is so unfair ,I def think the tests is wot u need huni but give yourself some time ,always here for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks so much i think your a superstar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: thanks for being my friend. Love ya xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> jax, :hugs: best wishes for october. a july baby sounds perfect, right? :winkwink:

Thanks Sumat!!!:hugs: I knew that last cycle would be a BD disaster, I couldn't be bothereed and DH didn't really come near me as all three of his kids are born in June (I guess TV was crap :haha:) but a July baby for us would be absolutely perfect as we're celebrating our 10th wedding anni then!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Everyone!:flower:
> 
> Jax, I am sorry that the witch got you, but on the other hand...roll onto October and just move on, lol.

:thumbup: Sure will!!



dachsundmom said:


> Since it's AF time, we all know what you will be doing this weekend.:haha:

Trouble is I've been doing it during TWW time, 'cos I've had a 'bo**ox to it' attitude!! :haha: Ahh well, maybe I'll have to have one or two to console myself, not in the garden though, it's def autumn here now, putting the furniture away for the winter this weekend.....


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke...What did you do to poor N?
> 
> :wave: and :hug: ladies!
> 
> I have a stuffed elephant, Earl....and I might have swung Earl by the tail and slugged N with him. :blush:
> 
> N just looked at me wrong, lol. :haha:Click to expand...

Dmom at least it was something soft :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi:

Jodes sorry on your news :hugs:

Jax loving the bo**ox attiude :thumbup:

Anyone fancy one, 2, 3 or 4 dogs? They are doing my head in ](*,) Why can't they just go to sleep like they normally do? ](*,)


----------



## Jax41

Okay....

Jodes :hugs: I'm so sorry you're going through this again :hugs: luvving your plan though, sounds like a good idea :thumbup:

Dmom, have you calmed down a bit or are you still :growlmad: :haha:

Despie hope the GP's are settling in, the pix are gorgeous!!:flower:

NS did you have Croque Monsieur while you were away?? :munch:

Butterfly :sick: over the bog!! OMG, men can be so disgusting!! 

Wooly keep forgetting to ask you :dohh: how's SW going? 

Whoever said thank F September is over (Dmom you spring to mind!!) needs a pat on the back as it's been the sh!ttiest month EVER. I'm manifesting good times only now for us girls xXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax didn't make the weigh in on Monday night due to sitting in a vets dealing with a very dishy vet due to Tiny's bad elbows. But last week was week 11 weigh in and I'd lost 16.5lb total and DH had lost 21lb total :dance:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax didn't make the weigh in on Monday night due to sitting in a vets dealing with a very dishy vet due to Tiny's bad elbows. But last week was week 11 weigh in and I'd lost 16.5lb total and DH had lost 21lb total :dance:

WOW!! :wohoo::wohoo: I'm so proud of you both, well done!!!!!:kiss:

I went to WW on Saturday (haven't been since end of July) and I'd stayed the same, 3lbs over goal, phewy was I relieved or what esp after a summer of cream teas, fish n chips, bbq's, Pimms......


----------



## Jax41

Wooly - wassup with your doggies this morning then?


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Tracey and M, so sorry you are feeling out, but I totally understand and won't say the line about the witch showing....:hugs:

Jodie....good plan; don't do what I do and let panic set in...:blush::hugs:

NS...croque madame is the way to go! :thumbup:

Jax...my mood is fine and I felt much better after DH felt my wrath, lol.:wacko: Oh, and you can still drink in the garden, just use the bbq as a source of warmth.:thumbup: I personally don't see a problem with enjoying yourself in the TWW...don't put your life on hold.:hugs:

Indigo...:hugs:

Wooly...crate the dogs and take a nap.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom that's what I think too, if it's going to happen and it's a good 'un it'll stick no matter what I do!! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I didnt have a croque monsieur this time, but I did bring home some pastries for D to try, he didn't like any of them but at least he tried them 

I love their bread, it is truly wonderful, but hmm have eaten an awful lot of bread this week, and obviously looking at another 3 weeks of bread so feeling a bit less enthused about le cuisine right now.

Put the dogs in jail Wooly and have a bit of peace and quiet.


----------



## Jax41

Does that mean you've got 'french stick' mouth or whatever they call it now??!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Wooly - wassup with your doggies this morning then?

They are just on one and fighting, play fighting, chasing the one fly in the house and being pains in the butt. But they all got the enough word shouted at them and then put in the garden for 15 minutes whilst I had a cuppa in peace. 

Since they have come back in they have all slunk onto their respective beds and gone to sleep :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Does that mean you've got 'french stick' mouth or whatever they call it now??!!

No, it means she has 'magic stick' mouth, lol.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> thank you all so much for your love and support but i knew deep down something wasn't right. Ok so onwards and upwards and lets me happy again because i really want to forget all about the awful September cycle. My hubby suggested a break this month so i'm going to agree for now but i reckon i'll change my mind.
> 
> I'm making a few changes too;
> 1) No more testing before AF is due
> 2) BD every other day
> 3) Get these tests done so i can found out what the hell is wrong with me
> 4) Thinking only positive thoughts
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So sorry but hopefully this will plan will make you dreams come true!!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning all! Hope all you ladies will have a better month in October and hopefully we will see lots of BFPs. AFM: I've been quiet lately because I am scared for the next two weeks. This week is the time I lost the last two babies even after seeing a healthy heartbeat of one of the at 8.1 days. This hematomia has started to flare up after going for a little walk on Tuesday. I had red bleeding and littl clots yesterday then it went away. The hematomia scares you to death cause you don't know if it that or you are MC. My next doctor Appt is Oct 24 so hopefully no baby drama til then...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning all! Hope all you ladies will have a better month in October and hopefully we will see lots of BFPs. AFM: I've been quiet lately because I am scared for the next two weeks. This week is the time I lost the last two babies even after seeing a healthy heartbeat of one of the at 8.1 days. This hematomia has started to flare up after going for a little walk on Tuesday. I had red bleeding and littl clots yesterday then it went away. The hematomia scares you to death cause you don't know if it that or you are MC. My next doctor Appt is Oct 24 so hopefully no baby drama til then...

Am still praying for u Hun and keeping all crossed that it's an extra sticky bean ,the waiting is horrendous I know ,hope the weeks fly in for u till the 24 th ,much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back f:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Good Morning all! Hope all you ladies will have a better month in October and hopefully we will see lots of BFPs. AFM: I've been quiet lately because I am scared for the next two weeks. This week is the time I lost the last two babies even after seeing a healthy heartbeat of one of the at 8.1 days. This hematomia has started to flare up after going for a little walk on Tuesday. I had red bleeding and littl clots yesterday then it went away. The hematomia scares you to death cause you don't know if it that or you are MC. My next doctor Appt is Oct 24 so hopefully no baby drama til then...

Garnet hoping all goes well for you and you have nothing but good news to report on Oct 24 when you see the doctor x


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from a 100 mile trip to and from the orthodontist with dd ,I hate it so much ,nearly two hours of driving with no heater in the car ,then 40 mins of waiting then an hour consultation ,such a mess up and it's freezing but I suppose dd will have straight teeth in the end ,the weather here is awful and my poor guinea pigs are out in the cold as dh was sneezing wen I brought them in ,I swear I really think I need to get rid of him or move him out into the shed and bring all six animals inside :haha::haha:

Men like sheds he'll be fine living in it :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thinking of you garnet too and hoping all stays well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from a 100 mile trip to and from the orthodontist with dd ,I hate it so much ,nearly two hours of driving with no heater in the car ,then 40 mins of waiting then an hour consultation ,such a mess up and it's freezing but I suppose dd will have straight teeth in the end ,the weather here is awful and my poor guinea pigs are out in the cold as dh was sneezing wen I brought them in ,I swear I really think I need to get rid of him or move him out into the shed and bring all six animals inside :haha::haha:

Yeah I don't think that is going to work Despie! I use to have one Guinea Pig but my ex would nott clean the pen regulary and it stunk to high heavens when I came home from work, needless to say I will never get one again... I think I'm done with pets. When we got married to my current husband he had two cats and I had two cats and they were very territorial and pissed everywhere but the boxes. We are finally down to one cat and then we decided no more for a while. Our kids are crazy and messy enough... Hope your day goes better!:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

I don't even know where to start...

I have read everything....:hug: all around...

Garnet, it must be torture for you....:hugs:

J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins! 
:wohoo::wohoo::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:

Well to get my July triplets October has to be my month :wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, thinking about you and keeping everything absolutely Xed, it will only be good news!!:thumbup:

Despie, I'm sticking my DH in the shed tonight, he said he'd be out and now he's going to be in and I want to watch all my Downton Abbey's that I've Sky +'d so he offered to have his supper in the shed, I said I'd lay on waitress service :haha::haha:

Indigo/Wooly - October IS going to be THE month. It's lucky as it's my birthday and July is lucky as it's mine and Wooly's wedding anni's - get manifesting!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> Well to get my July triplets October has to be my month :wohoo:Click to expand...

That's right! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> Well to get my July triplets October has to be my month :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> That's right! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::haha:Click to expand...

Thing is, it could REALLY happen, how spooked :shock: would we be then!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke did another reading for me....January...(hope to do IVF in January)
My reading for myself has always been December.....:growlmad:
Gail predicted October...

All I know is that one way or another, I WILL be knocked up soon...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet, sending you hugs and keeping a good thought for you


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke did another reading for me....January...(hope to do IVF in January)
> My reading for myself has always been December.....:growlmad:
> Gail predicted October...
> 
> All I know is that one way or another, I WILL be knocked up soon...

...and quite possibly with not just one!!!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I don't even know where to start...
> 
> I have read everything....:hug: all around...
> 
> Garnet, it must be torture for you....:hugs:
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:

It would be wonderful ,one for you,one for me :haha: ,


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know where to start...
> 
> I have read everything....:hug: all around...
> 
> Garnet, it must be torture for you....:hugs:
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> It would be wonderful ,one for you,one for me :haha: ,Click to expand...

:rofl: I don't mind sharing. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I don't even know where to start...
> 
> I have read everything....:hug: all around...
> 
> Garnet, it must be torture for you....:hugs:
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> It would be wonderful ,one for you,one for me :haha: ,Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: I don't mind sharing. :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I am manifesting nothing but good thoughts for you! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke please do another reading for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> J & J....I hope October is your month, too....because I'm going to conceive twins!
> :wohoo::wohoo::haha:
> 
> Well to get my July triplets October has to be my month :wohoo:Click to expand...
> 
> That's right! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::baby::baby::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Thing is, it could REALLY happen, how spooked :shock: would we be then!!!!!Click to expand...

VERY but in such a good way :wohoo:

Although I will be going to the first scan a little concerned as to how many heartbeats I have :D


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke please do another reading for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will do it when I get home this evening.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

You ladies are keeping Dmom busy :) No need to do another reading for me I'm manifesting for a BFP before Xmas and triplets in 2012 :)

:dust::dust: to all :dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke please do another reading for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will do it when I get home this evening.:hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> You ladies are keeping Dmom busy :) No need to do another reading for me I'm manifesting for a BFP before Xmas and triplets in 2012 :)
> 
> :dust::dust: to all :dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

I'm manifesting too, BFP's for ALL of us before Xmas. I can't ask Dmom's pendulum anything until I've spoke to DH about the 'you know what', it got P'd off with me :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:shhh: I've at last joined the pumpkin manifestation :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the avatar Jax! :happydance:

When you have the conversation, I will gladly read again for you. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Love the avatar Jax! :happydance:
> 
> When you have the conversation, I will gladly read again for you. :hugs:

Thanks Dmom :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Love your new avator :thumbup:Jax ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

great avatar Jax!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke did another reading for me....January...(hope to do IVF in January)
> My reading for myself has always been December.....:growlmad:
> Gail predicted October...
> 
> All I know is that one way or another, I WILL be knocked up soon...

Gail predicted October for me too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Gail gave me July, August, and September, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> :shhh: I've at last joined the pumpkin manifestation :happydance:

I can't find a pumpkin one I like :( 

Plus I can't find the original post where Indigo suggested my avatar as I want to save it because I love it so much and can't seem to save it via the avatar option.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Gail gave me July, August, and September, lol.

Well an October BFP gives you a July birth :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail gave me July, August, and September, lol.
> 
> Well an October BFP gives you a July birth :)Click to expand...

FF says it gives me a June birth, lol.

But, Gail says she's often off by a cycle, so we'll see.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :shhh: I've at last joined the pumpkin manifestation :happydance:
> 
> I can't find a pumpkin one I like :(
> 
> Plus I can't find the original post where Indigo suggested my avatar as I want to save it because I love it so much and can't seem to save it via the avatar option.Click to expand...

I think you have to save it on your computer for later use. Doubt that BNB will store it for you

but you like quilts right?
https://img1.etsystatic.com/il_170x135.271002373.jpg
https://quiltedgarden.com/yahoo_site_admin/assets/images/004.182123322_std.JPG
https://lynniepinnie.com/shop/images/uploads/pumpkinbaby.jpg
https://img.costumecraze.com/images/vendors/princess/4379PP-Baby-and-Toddler-Happy-Hallow-Pumpkin-Costume-main.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

O they are beautiful elizabeth ,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Thank you LL now I have to decide on one :)


----------



## Desperado167

alex x


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/dd6717a7.jpgWot about this one alex x

That's a quilt! OMG... that's amazing! Some of these quilts online are more like works of art....like collages....


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Gail gave me July, August, and September, lol.

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Did you ever figure out which psychic your friend used? (the one that told her she doesn't see any more children in her future)


----------



## Desperado167

his one ,Sorry it wouldnt let me copy it


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I love it :)

LL I can't copy your pics :(

Indigo do you have the link to the watermelon baby I have as my avatar so I can save it on my computer?


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d42e12c9.jpgor this one ,

Keeping getting a 404 can't find error message when clicking the link :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail gave me July, August, and September, lol.
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Did you ever figure out which psychic your friend used? (the one that told her she doesn't see any more children in her future)Click to expand...

She hasn't been online, but I think it was Panrosa..the name sounds familiar and she's the one Hugs gave me...the November lady.

The reading was like $7-8 after the exchange and I had it in two days.

https://panrosareadings.com/


----------



## Indigo77

Let me look for it....


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d42e12c9.jpgor this one ,
> 
> Keeping getting a 404 can't find error message when clicking the link :(Click to expand...

Me too :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I see it!


----------



## Macwooly

Too many choices now :)


----------



## Indigo77

I can't find it online, but if you know where my post of it is, that may help.


How cute is this....https://www.quiltmag.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/05/qqwatermelon-7461web.jpg

I miss my watermelon picture!


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Despie I love it :)
> 
> LL I can't copy your pics :(
> 
> Indigo do you have the link to the watermelon baby I have as my avatar so I can save it on my computer?

I will email them to you


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo I'll go post hunting for the watermelon. I'm sure I'd saved it to my computer but with the laptop meltdown who knows what happened to it :)

LL thank you x


----------



## LLbean

Macwooly said:


> Indigo I'll go post hunting for the watermelon. I'm sure I'd saved it to my computer but with the laptop meltdown who knows what happened to it :)
> 
> LL thank you x

sent...check your email


----------



## Desperado167

sorry I am hooked now :)


----------



## Indigo77

Wooly...It may have been from the Etsy website. I looked, but if it was, it must have been sold...


----------



## Indigo77

How cute!

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d9c79b57.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/6cf65773.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:awww:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> How cute!
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d9c79b57.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/6cf65773.jpg

awwww love the smile!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> How cute!
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d9c79b57.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/6cf65773.jpg

Too cute and he/she still has their cord attached ,awwwwww


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e07e3c93.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e07e3c93.jpg

Awwwwww,woolys triplets


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e07e3c93.jpg
> 
> Awwwwww,woolys tripletsClick to expand...

Wearing hats knitted but Wooly :)

If all are asleep then they will be taking after their dad :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good afternoon girls. How are you? Just got back from the doctors, and was diagnosed with the sinus infection :growlmad:, so on antibiotics. I probably should take this month off as well, just to get better. :coffee: Happy that the fever is finally down. Murphy's Law, first month charting and my temp is over the roof.:dohh: Sucks! I want a reading too, can I get one too pleeeease? :blush::flower::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/227c5561.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a8872d44.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/3b46578b.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the bunny pic! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh ladies remember my friend that kept emailing me her baby scans and I told her to please give me some space and she got all shitty with me? 

She's only emailed me again today wanting to talk about her pregnancy again, I cannot deal with anyone rubbing my face in it right now, I asked her to give me some space and she just won't respect that :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Oh ladies remember my friend that kept emailing me her baby scans and I told her to please give me some space and she got all shitty with me?
> 
> She's only emailed me again today wanting to talk about her pregnancy again, I cannot deal with anyone rubbing my face in it right now, I asked her to give me some space and she just won't respect that :cry:

:cry: :hugs: :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did she send you pics again? Even after you asked her back the phuck off?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Oh ladies remember my friend that kept emailing me her baby scans and I told her to please give me some space and she got all shitty with me?
> 
> She's only emailed me again today wanting to talk about her pregnancy again, I cannot deal with anyone rubbing my face in it right now, I asked her to give me some space and she just won't respect that :cry:

That's so not fair :cry:I really would just block her if she cant respect your feelings then dont respect hers ,sorry huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks girls, I just wish she could see it from my side, but clearly that's not going to happen, when she started giving it the "relax it will happen, it happened for me really quickly cos I was on holiday and relaxed etc" :growlmad: too too much, esp when she knows we've been trying quite a while now.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

If she is so persistent even after you told her off, just block her, so she won't get on your nerves anymore.


----------



## NorthStar

But it's not on FB, this is someone emailing me so I don't think I can "block".

Hey T what ended up happening with the GPs - is Mr Despie settling down the night in the shed as we speak? :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> But it's not on FB, this is someone emailing me so I don't think I can "block".
> 
> Hey T what ended up happening with the GPs - is Mr Despie settling down the night in the shed as we speak? :rofl:

Mr despie has his sleeping bag and camping socks ready :haha:


----------



## LLbean

NS... You can block her emails or have them sent to your spam folder. Check your settings. Normally if you start classifying her emails as spam it should automatically do it for you. I would let her know that since she is not listening to your requests that you are going to do that


----------



## NorthStar

Ok I'll have a look, it's my work email though so IDK.

Despie do you remember that show "Bread" where Lilo Lil lived in a shed?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

NorthStar said:


> But it's not on FB, this is someone emailing me so I don't think I can "block".
> 
> Hey T what ended up happening with the GPs - is Mr Despie settling down the night in the shed as we speak? :rofl:

Example-Just in case you need it: https://email.about.com/od/gmailtips/qt/et_block_sender.htm 
Many email apps should work similarly. If you find that the app you're using functions completely different or options listed cannot be found, just google for your specific application. I hope this is helpful. :flower:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I agree with LLBean :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

NS if it's through work you could ask the IT department to block the emails. I can't believe she is being so insensitive to your feelings :hugs:

I loved Bread and Lilo Lil was fine in the shed so Mr Despie will be too :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/227c5561.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a8872d44.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/3b46578b.jpg

Love these pictures...


----------



## Indigo77

Aren't they sweet? Pics like this keep me motivated, because I am very close to going back to work and forgetting about the whole damn thing. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Aren't they sweet? Pics like this keep me motivated, because I am very close to going back to work and forgetting about the whole damn thing. :haha:

Back to work? :haha:

I thought you loved being a kept woman?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ok I'll have a look, it's my work email though so IDK.
> 
> Despie do you remember that show "Bread" where Lilo Lil lived in a shed?

Yes :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Aren't they sweet? Pics like this keep me motivated, because I am very close to going back to work and forgetting about the whole damn thing. :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Aren't they sweet? Pics like this keep me motivated, because I am very close to going back to work and forgetting about the whole damn thing. :haha:
> 
> Back to work? :haha:
> 
> I thought you loved being a kept woman?Click to expand...


It has its perks....but I can't do this forever....I actually have a bit of the 'type A' thing going, which I am sure shocks the hell out of you. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha:

Have you thought about volunteer work in the interim?

I am familiar with a few campaigns that could use your help, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I thought about becoming a guardian ad litem. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I thought about becoming a guardian ad litem. :wacko:

You can do that there without a legal or psych background?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....There is extensive training involved...


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you step away from it at the end of the day?

I only did one rotation of family counseling and I could never do it...I'm fine until I actually speak with the kids, then all bets are off.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Could you step away from it at the end of the day?
> 
> I only did one rotation of family counseling and I could never do it...I'm fine until I actually speak with the kids, then all bets are off.

That's why I hesitate....:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I would too...the courts will do everything they can to keep a family together and I really don't think the child's best interest comes first...most of the time.

But, I am jaded...I had a very bad case during my quick tenure in the psych world and I still think about it.:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

It's true...but if I thought I could make a difference where it mattered, I would do it. I guess I am not that confident about working within a system that repeatedly fails.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> It's true...but if I thought I could make a difference where it mattered, I would do it. I guess I am not that confident about working within a system that repeatedly fails.

You'll definitely make a difference.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I have my doubts...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I have my doubts...

I guess it's how you define having an impact; the outcome might not be what you had hoped...but, if a child in a crappy situation, can feel as if someone cared solely for his/her welfare, at one point in his/her life...then you have made a difference. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:How are u all doing ,it's only happy Friday ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Am a rugby widow this weekend but I have a tonne of ice-cream in the fridge and two new board games for the kids:thumbup:Jodes ,good luck today with the docs ,remember make a list before u go ,:kiss:Brooke indigo mm Sarah n.s wooly googly ss garnet st mon jax butterflyllbean sus ,anyone up to any mischief this weekend ,have a lovely day girls ,sending u lots of love and :dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning despie, i'm knocking around :flower:

rugby, can't wait for it!!! france v england - the fight is on! :gun: get a bowl of icecream and sit and watch it, you might enjoy it. if you don't know the rules then just watch the testosterone pumping on the pitch.

unfortunately for me the game comments are all in turkish :wacko: and my turkish is crap! good job i know a few of the rules.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning despie, i'm knocking around :flower:
> 
> rugby, can't wait for it!!! france v england - the fight is on! :gun: get a bowl of icecream and sit and watch it, you might enjoy it. if you don't know the rules then just watch the testosterone pumping on the pitch.
> 
> unfortunately for me the game comments are all in turkish :wacko: and my turkish is crap! good job i know a few of the rules.

Well my 
Job is usually to keep the kids out of the way whilst dh gets peace, so I will still be doing a fair bit of wrestling :haha:hubby is rooting for France ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning despie, i'm knocking around :flower:
> 
> rugby, can't wait for it!!! france v england - the fight is on! :gun: get a bowl of icecream and sit and watch it, you might enjoy it. if you don't know the rules then just watch the testosterone pumping on the pitch.
> 
> unfortunately for me the game comments are all in turkish :wacko: and my turkish is crap! good job i know a few of the rules.
> 
> Well my
> Job is usually to keep the kids out of the way whilst dh gets peace, so I will still be doing a fair bit of wrestling :haha:hubby is rooting for France ,:hugs:Click to expand...

haha. glad me and your hubby won't be in the same room :yellowcard:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower: it's stopped raining here for a while so I'm franctically trying to get a ton of laundry done from being away. 

My parents are visiting this weekend so I also need to get the house organised for visitors and I have a lot of work to do as well, but I'll pop in later when I get a chance.

My partner is back at work for a fortnight and I can't decide if I have a vampire night (ie watch the last 3 episodes of True Blood) tonight before the family arrive, or save it for my next trip to Paris.

sumat there is a website you can go to and stream sport from UK channels direct to your pc https://myp2p.pe/


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone :hugs:

I've just been to the doctors and at long last she is referring to St James for ferility testing and recurring MC's. There was no hesitiation from this doctor so it just goes to show it's all about choosing the right one. She even hugged me :cry: She said hubby will need tests done too! She also suggested i go to counselling there is a special unit to help ladies with recurring MC's. I am for once gobsmacked and that doesn't happen very often. Knowing that i'm going to get this sorted has made me feel heaps better. My hubby is even more happier because he knows he doesn't have to pay through the nose for it. Unfortuately doing it on the NHS means waiting so it might be christmas before my appointment comes through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NS your friend should really back off because if i knew i'd upset any of my friends i would be gutted.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i know some people don't realise what there doing but you've made it clear to her so she needs to respect your wishes. :hugs:

Natalie - your not a rugby fan are you? :winkwink::hugs:

T - i'm a football widow so i know what you go through each weekend. Although if my team are playing then i'm there, MAN U :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have a very busy weekend i have lazer birthday party for my older two tomorrow i can't believe they are 8 and 10.


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes this is great news that you have finally found a doctor who will help you :happydance: what a relief :thumbup:

If you can get the tests done on the NHS it might be worth waiting for that, because if you need treatment then the £££ can be spent on that.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes this is great news that you have finally found a doctor who will help you :happydance: what a relief :thumbup:
> 
> If you can get the tests done on the NHS it might be worth waiting for that, because if you need treatment then the £££ can be spent on that.

thanks so much babe :hugs:

yes i'm waiting for the tests to be on the NHS. I'm hopeful they will send me a letter soon to make my appointment :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Great news Jodie!:hugs:

Ok...my UK sweeties, how does it work? I keep hearing you guys mention getting letters from NHS...can't you call your doc and make an appointment?

Do you have to wait to be notified by mail...

In the States, Jodie could have just booked an appointment for December or whenever they had an opening.....I am confused.:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> Great news Jodie!:hugs:
> 
> Ok...my UK sweeties, how does it work? I keep hearing you guys mention getting letters from NHS...can't you call your doc and make an appointment?
> 
> Do you have to wait to be notified by mail...
> 
> In the States, Jodie could have just booked an appointment for December or whenever they had an opening.....I am confused.:wacko:

thanks Brooke :hugs:

Well firstly yo go to your doctor to get referred and then the doctor will send a letter to the hospital with all my details explaining whats what. Then the hopsital will send me a letter asking me to ring them and book an appointment. But there could be a big waiting list and i will be down the bottom of it. My doctor said its roughly a 2 month wait :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

So you don't know who your doc is yet?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> So you don't know who your doc is yet?

No not a clue its all very random :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

i will do once that letter arrives and i have to make an appointment with his/her secretary


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! :hugs:

If you don't care for a doc, can you switch to another one in the practice?

What about your kids' pediatrician...did you get to pick him/her?


----------



## Jax41

Jodes :hugs: so glad you got some good news, now just hope that it moves along as quick as poss for you, your Dr sounds lovely!!!:flower:

NS your 'friend' is no friend at the moment, bin her, you've always got us :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

DM we don't really have "paediatricians" everyone goes to their GP first for everything, you only get to a specialist if you are referred.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh....I would never have considered a pediatrician a specialist....it's just a doc who only sees kids....


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning everyone :hugs:
> 
> I've just been to the doctors and at long last she is referring to St James for ferility testing and recurring MC's. There was no hesitiation from this doctor so it just goes to show it's all about choosing the right one. She even hugged me :cry: She said hubby will need tests done too! She also suggested i go to counselling there is a special unit to help ladies with recurring MC's. I am for once gobsmacked and that doesn't happen very often. Knowing that i'm going to get this sorted has made me feel heaps better. My hubby is even more happier because he knows he doesn't have to pay through the nose for it. Unfortuately doing it on the NHS means waiting so it might be christmas before my appointment comes through. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Great news!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Oh....I would never have considered a pediatrician a specialist....it's just a doc who only sees kids....

Nope it's one size fits all in this country :wacko:

We do have more specialist vets than doctors (but then vets are all user pays)


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> NS your friend should really back off because if i knew i'd upset any of my friends i would be gutted.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i know some people don't realise what there doing but you've made it clear to her so she needs to respect your wishes. :hugs:
> 
> Natalie - your not a rugby fan are you? :winkwink::hugs:
> 
> T - i'm a football widow so i know what you go through each weekend. Although if my team are playing then i'm there, MAN U :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have a very busy weekend i have lazer birthday party for my older two tomorrow i can't believe they are 8 and 10.

Good news Jodie. Best of luck and happy birthdays to your boys. :happydance: Time flies, I know.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes are you actually participating in the lazer skirmish thingy, or will DH do that bit (big boys toys)? It sounds like fun, not like bloody paintballing which actually HURTS.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Jodes are you actually participating in the lazer skirmish thingy, or will DH do that bit (big boys toys)? It sounds like fun, not like bloody paintballing which actually HURTS.

I hate paintball! I had bruises everywhere from playing....my old company made us all do it as a team building deal...it was hell. :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,brilliant news Hun,it couldn't have went any better :thumbup:Well am just back from a day of so looking forward to the weekend but am pretty sure af will appear on Sunday ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

HATE paintballing, karting, swinging through trees like monkey's, sailing - have done it all in my time in the name of team building. Thankfully working here they have no money for such 'luxuries' the only team building they had was dragon boat racing up the Thames (ughhhh....) fortunately I joined just after the event :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh I detested bloody go karting, this stupid cow kept bashing into me I ended up all bruised and my neck hurt for 2 days, I just about went for her at the end, D had to take me outside and calm me down!!!!


----------



## NorthStar

One time we had to a "spinning" class in the name of fecking teambuilding. 

I hated it so much!!! My fanny was bruised afterwards, it hurt like hell and what's the point of pedalling a static bike to techno music, oh what a load of shite these corporate events are. And I'm not even unfit! I felt pretty sorry for a couple of the people there.


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Oh I detested bloody go karting, this stupid cow kept bashing into me I ended up all bruised and my neck hurt for 2 days, I just about went for her at the end, D had to take me outside and calm me down!!!!

:haha::haha: not at your poor neck NS but D having to calm you down :haha::haha:

I said an emphatic NO to mini motoing....


----------



## NorthStar

Jax you were wise to say no! Sadly I didn't and I ended up getting bruised and angry and resentful. D says he has not seen me that fired up in about 16 years, I was spitting chips with rage at that woman!!


----------



## Desperado167

] for n.s


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's see...in the name of team building, I have:

Paintballed, cleaned a park of Good Friday, had to rescue ourselves out of the woods, Habitat For Humanity (which was great)....

Cleaning the park sounds charitable, but the park that the company picked was one that faced our office, lol. Assholes just wanted the office to look better. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/cbb218e8.jpg for n.s

It looks like a Juicy Couture scottie! :happydance:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

We gather outside the office once in a while for BBQ with games like; volleyball, frisbee, who wants another burger without gaining a pound :ball: It's the Christmas party I have a problem with. If before this was an Event, with shopping, hair salon, banquet hall in a nice hotel, now we end up in pub after work with fish and chips. :drunk: I mean, I dont mind this on a regular day, I am game, but not for celebration of Christmas.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

I was in the volleyball team at my old work and I'm not anti exercise in any way, just don't think people should be forced to do cringe making activities in the name of team building.
Particularly felt bad at the gokarting as there was a lady there who would have weighed about 300 pounds and they put her in a kart, it just seemed a bit like public humiliation to me.


----------



## dachsundmom

Our secretary was 75...they had her picking up trash and trimming branches.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you! :hugs:
> 
> If you don't care for a doc, can you switch to another one in the practice?
> 
> What about your kids' pediatrician...did you get to pick him/her?

nope when we register with a practice you are assigned a family doctor which means myself, dh and my children all have the same doctor. We don't have kids pediatrician here unless at hospital. 

Yes you can change doctors and generally what happens is we get what we are given. Most of the time if we want to see our own doctor you could be waiting weeks thats how pathetic this system is, so i generally see anyone who is available :growlmad: although i was struck lucky this time as Dr Hambridge is my assigned family doctor and she knows my medical history. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Our secretary was 75...they had her picking up trash and trimming branches.

:nope: stupid team building.

Oh we did dragon boat racing as well, that wasn't too bad.

Some people get overly competitive and carried away with this stuff, really I just can't be bothered. Luckily the team I'm in now we are all virtual workers so no cringe inducing team building activities apply.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes are you actually participating in the lazer skirmish thingy, or will DH do that bit (big boys toys)? It sounds like fun, not like bloody paintballing which actually HURTS.

no haha thats for dh and uncles :thumbup: i'll sitting have a latte and getting all the gossip :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, the part that surprised me the most, was hearing UK woman talk about being referred to an OB/GYN; it's standard here for women to have both a GP and a GYN.

I would think that it would be more cost efffective to have women seen by docs that specialize in women. :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Jodes are you actually participating in the lazer skirmish thingy, or will DH do that bit (big boys toys)? It sounds like fun, not like bloody paintballing which actually HURTS.
> 
> no haha thats for dh and uncles :thumbup: i'll sitting have a latte and getting all the gossip :hugs:Click to expand...

that would be my preferred option too :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, the part that surprised me the most, was hearing UK woman talk about being referred to an OB/GYN; it's standard here for women to have both a GP and a GYN.
> 
> I would think that it would be more cost efffective to have women seen by docs that specialize in women. :growlmad:

i quite agree with you kids should have their own special doctors and women too :hugs:

Right off to school to pick up my lovely boys c u later x:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What? Nobody else around here likes paintball? 
I LOVE paintball! :wohoo: 
Bruises HEAL, ladies! 

The only team- building I had on my last gig was a visit to the titty bars and the boys laughing at me as they bought me lap dances. And no....I am not kidding....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What? Nobody else around here likes paintball?
> I LOVE paintball! :wohoo:
> Bruises HEAL, ladies!
> 
> The only team- building I had on my last gig was a visit to the titty bars and the boys laughing at me as they bought me lap dances. And no....I am not kidding....

You can never go wrong at the strip club, lol. One way or another, everyone will have a good time! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> What? Nobody else around here likes paintball?
> I LOVE paintball! :wohoo:
> Bruises HEAL, ladies!
> 
> The only team- building I had on my last gig was a visit to the titty bars and the boys laughing at me as they bought me lap dances. And no....I am not kidding....

wow...again you must be WAY nicer than me....

And I have been wanting to Paintball for years now...of course now I have to wait for it LOL.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What? Nobody else around here likes paintball?
> I LOVE paintball! :wohoo:
> Bruises HEAL, ladies!
> 
> The only team- building I had on my last gig was a visit to the titty bars and the boys laughing at me as they bought me lap dances. And no....I am not kidding....
> 
> You can never go wrong at the strip club, lol. One way or another, everyone will have a good time! :happydance:Click to expand...

Well, I talked one of the dancers into smearing chocolate syrup on her ass before doing a table dance. :rofl::haha: 
She was a good sport and said there were a few customers she looked forward to doing it to....:rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo77 said:


> What? Nobody else around here likes paintball?
> I LOVE paintball! :wohoo:
> Bruises HEAL, ladies!
> 
> The only team- building I had on my last gig was a visit to the titty bars and the boys laughing at me as they bought me lap dances. And no....I am not kidding....

I've actually been GIVEN a lapdance by a couple of colleagues:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Does she get it every cycle?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:

Poor thing...Is this your 15 year old? :hugs:

Watching movies in bed with chocolate and popcorn might help....:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Does she get it every cycle?Click to expand...

Yes,she has a 28 day cycle a
l ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does she take anything for them?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:
> 
> Poor thing...Is this your 15 year old? :hugs:
> 
> Watching movies in bed with chocolate and popcorn might help....:flower:Click to expand...

Shes just headed to bed with 13 going on 30 DVD ,and hot chocolate ,hope she feels better soon ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Does she take anything for them?

No ,I feel so bad for her ,she is happy and smiling then suddenly bursts into tears ,:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Does she take anything for them?
> 
> No ,I feel so bad for her ,she is happy and smiling then suddenly bursts into tears ,:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have you talked to her doctor about it?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Does she take anything for them?
> 
> No ,I feel so bad for her ,she is happy and smiling then suddenly bursts into tears ,:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Have you talked to her doctor about it?Click to expand...

No,maybe I should ,?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I did for my DD..the PMS mood swings were something awful. Not only was it bad for her, but it was hard on us too...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I did for my DD..the PMS mood swings were something awful. Not only was it bad for her, but it was hard on us too...

Wot did they suggest ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I did for my DD..the PMS mood swings were something awful. Not only was it bad for her, but it was hard on us too...
> 
> Wot did they suggest ?:hugs:Click to expand...

She went on the pill, TBH. And as much as it bothered me, I have to tell you, she has not had a meltdown even close to what they used to be...

It's also dosed so she doesn't mess with a cycle every month; DD takes it for a three months, has a bleed, and then goes back on it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I did for my DD..the PMS mood swings were something awful. Not only was it bad for her, but it was hard on us too...
> 
> Wot did they suggest ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> She went on the pill, TBH. And as much as it bothered me, I have to tell you, she has not had a meltdown even close to what they used to be...
> 
> It's also dosed so she doesn't mess with a cycle every month; DD takes it for a three months, has a bleed, and then goes back on it.Click to expand...

Am so glad it has worked for her :flower:,well am gonna make an apt for her as it's not fair on her or us .we really do all suffer every month ,thsnks Brooke :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, IDK how bad your DD's PMS is, but there were times with my DD, where she would have a meltdown if I asked her to brush her teeth, lol.

We pretty much had to just let her be while she was hormonal and it was just all around bad.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, IDK how bad your DD's PMS is, but there were times with my DD, where she would have a meltdown if I asked her to brush her teeth, lol.
> 
> We pretty much had to just let her be while she was hormonal and it was just all around bad.:cry:

It is pretty bad ,dh just has to look at her a certain way or make a comment on her clothes or make up and she cracks ,or if any of the little ones touch her stuff or sit on her bed she goes for them :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I certainly am not asking you to go against your beliefs, but if medication can help her, it might be best for everyone.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I certainly am not asking you to go against your beliefs, but if medication can help her, it might be best for everyone.:hugs:

I agree :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:

That awaits me. Mine is not yet 11 but I know it's coming. God, please give me more patience.:brat:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:
> 
> That awaits me. Mine is not yet 11 but I know it's coming. God, please give me more patience.:brat:Click to expand...

It's dh I feel sorry for.,wen my other two girls are going thru their periods ,he will then have four of us to contend with :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning jodes ,I see u are up ,how are you lovely ,:hug::hug::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::


----------



## Jodes2011

Awww your poor DD how awful for her :hugs: i started at 13 and by 14 i was on the pill because my AF was heavy and i was in so much pain with it it helped immensley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i don't think you can do that much for the mood swings :shrug:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Awww your poor DD how awful for her :hugs: i started at 13 and by 14 i was on the pill because my AF was heavy and i was in so much pain with it it helped immensley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i don't think you can do that much for the mood swings :shrug:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I think we just double posted :haha:How do u feel today huni ,:flower::thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awww your poor DD how awful for her :hugs: i started at 13 and by 14 i was on the pill because my AF was heavy and i was in so much pain with it it helped immensley :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i don't think you can do that much for the mood swings :shrug:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I think we just double posted :haha:How do u feel today huni ,:flower::thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: you know what surprising well i haven't felt like this in a long time :thumbup: i'm amazed i feel this way after the past event but i'm moving onwards and not looking back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good for u huni ,I love your attitude ,:hug:I think also be ause u know u are gonna get some answers and hopefully some help it makes all the difference ,u are amazing Hun,:,:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Well morning everyone else ,:flower:Northstar ,hope u are enjoying the time with your family ,Brooke and wooly ,wen are u testing ,jax and indigo ,am sure u will be getting ready soon for o ,sus sum ss googly mon llbean Sarah bf garnet ,hope u are all well and here's lots of hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2: AFM ,my temps are still high today but I woke up soaking with sweat and I have the cold so it could be that ,af due tomorrow but that's only going by my last cycle ,am hoping my lp is a bit longer but anyway I don't feel anything at all and am positive the witch is looming ,:hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Good for u huni ,I love your attitude ,:hug:I think also be ause u know u are gonna get some answers and hopefully some help it makes all the difference ,u are amazing Hun,:flower:Well dh has been up since six watching the rugby ,he's been sitting with his ireland top on and bless him cos they got beat and he's gutted ,:cry:Him and ds are going to see batman live tonight ,ds is beside himself with excitement ,he's dressing up as the joker ,:hug:

haha excellent i love the joker :thumbup: my boys are really excited about their party this aft :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: yes i think its because i'm going to get my long awaited answers and help if i need it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you are amazing and thanks for all your support you are a wonderful lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk thanks Hun,hope the party goes well ,I love birthday parties ,ESP the cake :haha:Love you huni ,:friends::friends:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, Jodes, Butterfly (and I guess all our American friends will stll be sleeeping)

I'm off to visit my potential puppy this morning and then my parents will arrive this afternoon, TBH they weren't supposed to be here until Monday so now I'm trying to do all my weekend chores after working away this week, it's a bit of a challenge, cos really a duvet day sounds pretty good right now.

I gave in and temped this morning, as FF won't let me force crosshairs on my chart yet :growlmad: Despie sorry that you are coming down with the cold :hugs: that sucks, and yeah it will stuff up your temperatures probably, but not much you can do about that.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, Jodes, Butterfly (and I guess all our American friends will stll be sleeeping)
> 
> I'm off to visit my potential puppy this morning and then my parents will arrive this afternoon, TBH they weren't supposed to be here until Monday so now I'm trying to do all my weekend chores after working away this week, it's a bit of a challenge, cos really a duvet day sounds pretty good right now.
> 
> I gave in and temped this morning, as FF won't let me force crosshairs on my chart yet :growlmad: Despie sorry that you are coming down with the cold :hugs: that sucks, and yeah it will stuff up your temperatures probably, but not much you can do about that.

O a puppy ,can u post us pics later ,wot type of dog is he ?pity u didnt get a duvet day ,u have been working so hard ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Awk thanks Hun,hope the party goes well ,I love birthday parties ,ESP the cake :haha:Love you huni ,:friends::friends:

love you too mwah xxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Going to see some baby cairn terriers Despie, hopefully will get some pics up later on. Yeah I really really fancy a do nothing day. Aaah well, will be nice to see my mum and dad, and my dog.

https://www.thecairnterrierclub.co.uk/puppies.html


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Going to see some baby cairn terriers Despie, hopefully will get some pics up later on. Yeah I really really fancy a do nothing day. Aaah well, will be nice to see my mum and dad, and my dog.
> 
> https://www.thecairnterrierclub.co.uk/puppies.html

Aww,they are gorgeous ,are they expensive ,?:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> wooly ,wen are u testing

Not saying :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> wooly ,wen are u testing
> 
> Not saying :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::o go on ,I promise I won't tell anyone :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> wooly ,wen are u testing
> 
> Not saying :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::o go on ,I promise I won't tell anyone :haha:Click to expand...

Honest you are wasting your time as not saying :) And I'll be waiting longer than AF's due date as not testing whilst DH is working away and that's all I'm saying! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> wooly ,wen are u testing
> 
> Not saying :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::o go on ,I promise I won't tell anyone :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Honest you are wasting your time as not saying :) And I'll be waiting longer than AF's due date as not testing whilst DH is working away and that's all I'm saying! :haha:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::haha::haha:Just right Hun,good luck for whenever u decide ,I tested today and got a bfn :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw NS those puppies look too cute :awww:

Wooly - isn't DH away for 4-5 weeks? Could be waiting a long time to test :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie for the bfn and the cold


----------



## Macwooly

Despie sorry for your BFN :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw NS those puppies look too cute :awww:
> 
> Wooly - isn't DH away for 4-5 weeks? Could be waiting a long time to test :rofl:

Thanks Hun,How are things with you ,are u ok ?:hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Despie :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry Tracey...:cry::cry::cry:

Guys, don't let me go back and stalk the October thread...:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies! Sorry Despie about your BFN. On to a new month and hopefully the cycle will be straighten out. Hope everyone else trying will be blessed this month too. Been on the phone with my best friend who lives on the West coast and she so distraught because the surprise baby she got was not viable. She went in for her 8 week scan and the baby didn't have a heartbeat. I think she is in shock. I gave her all the advice I could and comforted her. I guess I kinda took it hard because it kinda made me re live my last two MCs. Just been praying alot lately...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning ladies! Sorry Despie about your BFN. On to a new month and hopefully the cycle will be straighten out. Hope everyone else trying will be blessed this month too. Been on the phone with my best friend who lives on the West coast and she so distraught because the surprise baby she got was not viable. She went in for her 8 week scan and the baby didn't have a heartbeat. I think she is in shock. I gave her all the advice I could and comforted her. I guess I kinda took it hard because it kinda made me re live my last two MCs. Just been praying alot lately...

Awk garnet :hugs::hug::hug:,I guess it brings it all home again Hun,but glad u could be there for your friend ,am still praying for you too ,take it easy lovely,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that a rottie hat?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My 13 year old is very hormonal today ,I hate seeing her like this ,she just crys for no reason and I don't know wot to do for her except hugs and Girly time ,:hugs:
> 
> That awaits me. Mine is not yet 11 but I know it's coming. God, please give me more patience.:brat:Click to expand...
> 
> It's dh I feel sorry for.,wen my other two girls are going thru their periods ,he will then have four of us to contend with :haha::haha:Click to expand...

You're right. :hugs: Maybe God should think of your husband first :winkwink: I don't recall I went through that when I was a teen. :nope: I don't think my parents were straggling during my PMS. But then again, everything I did was right!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is that a rottie hat?

Yes ,I was meant to post it on woolys thread ,thought it would make her smile :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the banner!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Love the banner!

Where has yours gone?xx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

NorthStar said:


> Going to see some baby cairn terriers Despie, hopefully will get some pics up later on. Yeah I really really fancy a do nothing day. Aaah well, will be nice to see my mum and dad, and my dog.
> 
> https://www.thecairnterrierclub.co.uk/puppies.html

I love dogs. We have a boxer, she is going to be 2 in January, she is just too cute. :holly: I wanted another but my DH has the same answer as for the kids: "one is enough". I don't understand his infatuation with the number one? :shrug:
 



Attached Files:







100_0752.jpg
File size: 67.7 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't put the banner up yet, I'm going to have to sacrifice something in my siggy to do it and I haven't decided what to lose yet....


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug: everyone!

What happened on the October thread?

I want the Cairn with the blankie...:awww:

Sorry about the bfn, T :hug:...I have a cold, too....:growlmad:

Ok....Who is testing?


----------



## dachsundmom

I will POAS tomorrow...8DPO...I don't expect much, but I need to curb the urge.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I will POAS tomorrow...8DPO...I don't expect much, but I need to curb the urge.:wacko:

OK well if you are POASing tomorrow then I will too as I kind of need an answer right now (even if I know what it will be) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will POAS tomorrow...8DPO...I don't expect much, but I need to curb the urge.:wacko:
> 
> OK well if you are POASing tomorrow then I will too as I kind of need an answer right now (even if I know what it will be) :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am gonna test tomorrow too as I told indigo I would test on Sunday xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, that's three of us!


----------



## Butterfly67

Mass POAS lol! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Like I said, I am not expecting much...but hell, why not? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls...see you a little later.

DD and I are going to lunch and Sephora...retail always helps, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

enjoy :wave:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: re: the October thread

Garnet :hugs: So sorry to hear about your friend :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04038.jpg

I want it :)


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah Sephora, hope you have fun shopping up a storm DM :thumbup:

Despie a pedigree Cairn is about £500, I noticed when I sent you the link for pugs that pugs are more expensive than that. The other dogs I considered were Scotties and Westies, but in the end a Cairn is what I used to have so I couldn't go past another Cairn (they are all quite similar working small terrier breeds thogh).

Butterfly I'm sorry to hear your news :hugs: I still hope that things work out for you, and when you are ready there are other options but in the meantime :hugs: sorry that you got crap news from BF.


----------



## Indigo77

More crap news Butterfly? What did he do? :growlmad::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Mass POAS lol! :happydance:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> More crap news Butterfly? What did he do? :growlmad::grr:

Yep, looking like the end of the line for me on ttc, time for the BF to move on with his own life :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> More crap news Butterfly? What did he do? :growlmad::grr:
> 
> Yep, looking like the end of the line for me on ttc, time for the BF to move on with his own life :nope:Click to expand...

What? Why? That sucks! Forget about him...There is better sperm out there and you won't have to stress about something going wrong in the relationship & the whole thing getting messy or ugly...

Case in point...Brooke's idiot sperm donor and his moronic extended family...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

M....listen to Indigo; I am stuck with these people forever! Or, until DD moves out. :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Cxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04047.jpg

Brilliant! :haha::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

ha ha nice one Despie :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

T sorry about your BFN your still early sweetheart xxxxxxxx

Whats this about October thread? x


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> T sorry about your BFN your still early sweetheart xxxxxxxx
> 
> Whats this about October thread? x

Yeah? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone and good luck for our testers :thumbup:Well I tested and it's a bfn but my temp is still rising and I feel crap today and went back to bed for an hour ,was very weepy yesterday and am just fed up today ,just wish af would come and go ,:hugs:Hows everyone else doing ?heading to my aunts today ,she got out of hospital last night :thumbup:Anyone a thing planned ,hugs for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> :hi:

Morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

not much today just going to see SIL she started chemo on Friday and feels like shite which is to be expected. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> not much today just going to see SIL she started chemo on Friday and feels like shite which is to be expected. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dear love her :hugs::hugs::hugs:How's u feeling today ?:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> not much today just going to see SIL she started chemo on Friday and feels like shite which is to be expected. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dear love her :hugs::hugs::hugs:How's u feeling today ?:kiss:Click to expand...

ok thanks hun :hugs: hubby is wanting sex every 5mins at the minute haha! I'm giving my body a break from it until end of next week. I am starting with a migraine omfg i just hope i took my tablet in time because it can make me feel sick and be sick :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie good to hear your aunt is getting out of hospital but just hope that she feels better in herself :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jodes, hope the pills manage to stop the migraine :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/HPT.jpg


For my part of the mass testing, here is my BFN! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

It is still early Dmom!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,hope it's not a migraine,:hugs::hugs:Well just had a nap on the settee and still feel like crap but I have food to go get and a load of ironing ,have had serious heartburn for days and it's killing me ,dh has taken kids to the museum so the house is really quiet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

J...Didn't you know that :sex: might cure your migraine? (Ask Wooly) :haha:

Brooke...It is too damn early, but I understand you were jonesing, so....:hug:

I hope you feel better soon, T. :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good Day dears,
It's so beautiful out today and had been yesterday and I'm here in bed. :cry: My sinuses just don't want to get better and my cough is ripping my diaphragm apart. :growlmad: I hate to be sick. Sorry about your BFNs. :hugs: It sucks. I so hope that October brings good news to all of you. I won't be doing anything special in October and I am definitely won't be taking Clomid anymore. :nope: I had all the symptoms last month, like never before and especially my dreams, they were so real, I still can't get used to the fact that I have nothing to show for it. Could it be just my wild imagination? :dohh: I am sicker than I though :wacko: Anyway, I hope I start reading happy posts here soon.:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Shooting star ,hope u feel better soon ,I also have sinus issues and it's horrible ,jodes ,hope u feel better too :hugs::hugs:Indigo :hi::flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm not good but not as bad as last time which is good because i was sick for hours with it :-( hubby made meatballs for dinner and just having some apple sponge with custard yum! I could do with going to bed now but fat chance of that with the kids. :hugs::hugs:

T do you generally suffer with heartburn? I only get it when pregnant :hugs:

Sorry Star that you feel ill with sinus infection its awful and i hope it shifts pretty quickly :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sometimes i get heartburn but I have had it a lot this past week ,had cucumber last night and I usually get it with that :dohh:Also have a head cold and am really looking forward to kids going to school tomorrow for some peace and quiet ,I feel awful saying that but it's true at the minute ,I have been so moody and I hate myself for it . Northstar ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sometimes i get heartburn but I have had it a lot this past week ,had cucumber last night and I usually get it with that :dohh:Also have a head cold and am really looking forward to kids going to school tomorrow for some peace and quiet ,I feel awful saying that but it's true at the minute ,I have been so moody and I hate myself for it . Northstar ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

don't beat yourself up about it i need some space away from the kids from time to time they can be loud and annoying esp when your not well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thank you girls I really hope this goes away soon. Jodie, meatballs and apple sponge with custard sound so good. My husband is treating me with Dr. Shelton diet, so I can eat a "zebra" now.:munch: Sending them to a dog park and maybe I'll be able to sneak something up from the fridge. :shhh:


----------



## Desperado167

Am making vegetable soup with boiled potatoes and chicken then apple crumble with cinnamon ice cream ,yum ,jodes u are making me hungry .:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just asked my DH to hang up a load of laundry for me, but he just started a new computer game and told me I could wait....:growlmad:

When I expressed my frustration, he said, 'you'll get over it.' :growlmad:

Well, I threw all of his wet clothes at him and told him to get over it...:haha:

Porky is sniffing his clothes pile, so it is only a matter of minutes before his stuff is shredded.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Hopefully he'll pee on his clothes. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

God I hope!


----------



## NorthStar

Despie can you send DH up to the shops for some heartburn tablets for you? 

And try a glass of milk, sometimes that really helps :hugs:

Sorry to everyone else who is also under the weather today, Jodes those migraines are dreadful, D gets them too :hugs: and it take a couple of days to recover so I hope you're taking it easy as much as poss.


----------



## Sus09

Go Porky! Pee on his clothes :haha:

Dmom can we have another photo of porky? he is soo cute?

Did you have a chocolate lab as well?


----------



## dachsundmom

I have a chocolate lab as well, Barney. I don't talk about him a lot bc he is perfect.

I've more pics on my work computer, I'll post tomorrow.


----------



## Sus09

I bet he is gorgeous! Chocolate labs are stunning!
He is the good boy then? :thumbup:
My Greyhound, Pan is perfect as well :haha:

My cousin is thinking of getting a dog like Porky, she wanted me to ask you if there is anything she needs to consider, such as care facts, health isues etc for that type of dogs. 

I will look for thos pics! :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

There is NO dog like Porky - maybe she could get one that LOOKS like him LOL


----------



## Desperado167

I would have removed the game from the console and went out the back and put it in the guinea pigs hutch then I would have continued with the laundry :haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> There is NO dog like Porky - maybe she could get one that LOOKS like him LOL

:haha::haha::haha:

well I bet she is gutted! if she can´t get one like Porky! She will have to have the Porky look-a-like! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, has your cousin ever had a doxie? They are wonderful dogs, but life is definitely on their terms, lol.

Ummm, the most important thing is to never let them get over weight; they are famous for having back issues, bc their little bodies are so long.

Doxies are very barky...it's instinctual and not something that is really trained out of them very easily.


----------



## Jodes2011

Thanks NS they can be awful at times and it doesn't help when the kids are screaming the place down and then dh can't handle it and goes off on one at me. I can tell you you wouldn't want to have heard my language to him. Men are just selfish phucks :growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

She used to have a Border Collie befofre. She has a cat and a rabbit at the moment. but she has decided after TTC for years, that now she is turning 40 she is too set in her ways and she does not want a child. 
Instead she wants to get a dog.
She has asked her partner for a Doxie, she loves that breed. No, she has never had one of those dogs, that is why she was wondering what sort of care she would need to consider for the dog.
Thanks for letting us know about the back problems if they become overweight.

Are they ok when left on their own? I mean if they are both in work? I think the barking won´t be an issue as they live in a house surounded by lots of garden, so no problems with neighbours.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Thanks NS they can be awful at times and it doesn't help when the kids are screaming the place down and then dh can't handle it and goes off on one at me. I can tell you you wouldn't want to have heard my language to him. Men are just selfish phucks :growlmad:

So true ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, they are fine alone...I would recommend she crate train, unless she wants to lose her stuff...they can be destructive.


----------



## dachsundmom

Men are pigs...end of story.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Dmom! I will tell her that


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Dmom! I will tell her that

Oh, and tell her to train the dog from the beginning, so she doesn't end up being its bitch.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh I will!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ,nite nite ladies ,sleep well ,love you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

night :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Night Despie!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning sus googly jodes Northstar butterfly and jax and wooly ss sum ,Brooke indigo,mon garnet llbean and Sarah ,rainy day here again but kids have all just left for school and I am starting my Xmas shopping today ,:happydance:Another bfn for me today but I am not bothered ,how's everyone else ,bf did u test again ?lots of love to all and have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning sus googly jodes Northstar butterfly and jax and wooly ss sum ,Brooke indigo,mon garnet llbean and Sarah ,rainy day here again but kids have all just left for school and I am starting my Xmas shopping today ,:happydance:Another bfn for me today but I am not bothered ,how's everyone else ,bf did u test again ?lots of love to all and have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

how do you remember everyones name haha! I'm hopeless with names :wacko: Ahhh i love xmas shopping i do mine with my SIL and we go for the day and have lunch in Harvey Nicks :thumbup: Have fun T and sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: how many dpo are you? 

I've had a massive row with the hubby last night and this morning i hate him at the minute. If he wants anything now he can go and kiss my ass :growlmad: If this continues i can safetly say i won't be getting my BFP in November :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning sus googly jodes Northstar butterfly and jax and wooly ss sum ,Brooke indigo,mon garnet llbean and Sarah ,rainy day here again but kids have all just left for school and I am starting my Xmas shopping today ,:happydance:Another bfn for me today but I am not bothered ,how's everyone else ,bf did u test again ?lots of love to all and have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> how do you remember everyones name haha! I'm hopeless with names :wacko: Ahhh i love xmas shopping i do mine with my SIL and we go for the day and have lunch in Harvey Nicks :thumbup: Have fun T and sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: how many dpo are you?
> 
> I've had a massive row with the hubby last night and this morning i hate him at the minute. If he wants anything now he can go and kiss my ass :growlmad: If this continues i can safetly say i won't be getting my BFP in November :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

men :hugs: jodie, they can't help it, men are just genetically flawed ( in that they are not women) i'm sure after the dust has settled he'll be crawling back with his tail between his legs. must be something in the air. didn't have a row but last night he was winding me up something cronic too. trying to keep it sweet though as he's very much needed right now :winkwink:

christmas shopping bahumbug I HATE IT! my blood pressure goes through the roof. i worry so much about getting the right gifts, i end up coming back from a days shop with nothing .

despie fpppfp to your bfn :hugs:

butterfly, have you tested again? or gonna wait :coffee:

morning all!!! :hi:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning sus googly jodes Northstar butterfly and jax and wooly ss sum ,Brooke indigo,mon garnet llbean and Sarah ,rainy day here again but kids have all just left for school and I am starting my Xmas shopping today ,:happydance:Another bfn for me today but I am not bothered ,how's everyone else ,bf did u test again ?lots of love to all and have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> how do you remember everyones name haha! I'm hopeless with names :wacko: Ahhh i love xmas shopping i do mine with my SIL and we go for the day and have lunch in Harvey Nicks :thumbup: Have fun T and sorry to hear about your BFN :hugs: how many dpo are you?
> 
> I've had a massive row with the hubby last night and this morning i hate him at the minute. If he wants anything now he can go and kiss my ass :growlmad: If this continues i can safetly say i won't be getting my BFP in November :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> men :hugs: jodie, they can't help it, men are just genetically flawed ( in that they are not women) i'm sure after the dust has settled he'll be crawling back with his tail between his legs. must be something in the air. didn't have a row but last night he was winding me up something cronic too. trying to keep it sweet though as he's very much needed right now :winkwink:
> 
> christmas shopping bahumbug I HATE IT! my blood pressure goes through the roof. i worry so much about getting the right gifts, i end up coming back from a days shop with nothing .
> 
> despie fpppfp to your bfn :hugs:
> 
> butterfly, have you tested again? or gonna wait :coffee:
> 
> morning all!!! :hi:Click to expand...

i doubt it Nat because its always me that apologises even if he was in the wrong. He's so stubborn and the kids can sense the atmosphere between us so i tend to put a stop to it because its always unfair on them. He knows this as well which makes me even more angry with him :growlmad: 

You hate xmas shopping :hugs: you need to come with me then you won't :winkwink::hugs::hugs:

Yes BF are you testing? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I cannot even think about Xmas shopping....I do most of mine on the internet and have everything wrapped, LOL.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes :hugs::hugs: for the PITA husband!

Despie :hugs::hugs: for the BFN, also tested this morning and BFN for me too.

Also feel the same about xmas shopping sumat - I always worry I will get something that people don't like and end up with nothing :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well this morning :flower:

I caved and temped today, as I do expect this to be a really messed up cycle, and I want to see what's going on, am joining anyone who's in a bit of a crap mood today as I'm having a few (non TTC for once) hassles :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: NS

You know what, I think I am going to temp for 3/4 days in the middle of my cycle ever after I have stopped ttc so that I know when I O then I will know the exact day AF will arrive!

On the subject of Xmas - can someone in the US tell me if you use the term 'stocking fillers' or if that is a UK phrase? Ta


----------



## dachsundmom

Stocking stuffers...for the US ladies.:thumbup:

NS...I temped too.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

DM it's about the science for us, I don't even think it's about TTC anymore, like BF says.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well this morning :flower:
> 
> I caved and temped today, as I do expect this to be a really messed up cycle, and I want to see what's going on, am joining anyone who's in a bit of a crap mood today as I'm having a few (non TTC for once) hassles :hugs:

sorry to hear that babe :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Hello,:kiss:Big hugs for all that need it ,I love xmas shopping but I have to go with a list and then come home and wrap it and put it in separate bags for each family ,that's the easiest way for me but I have so many to buy for I need to start early ,


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG! :growlmad:

Is the child ok?:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Hello,:kiss:Big hugs for all that need it ,I love xmas shopping but I have to go with a list and then come home and wrap it and put it in separate bags for each family ,that's the easiest way for me but I have so many to buy for I need to start early ,on a more scarier note ,a paedo tried to get a child into a car at the bottom of my street last night and I am bloody terrified ,this happens every year and it makes my heart grow cold ,it's always just before Halloween and I am scared for my kids and every kid in the area :cry::cry:I got the bus with dd this morning and I am going to get her out early and go collect her before I get the others ,otherwise I will sit and worry ,wot. Sick world we live in ,:cry::cry::cry:

jesus christ T what happened to the child do you know? OMG i hope he/she is ok? I quite agree it is a sick world :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That's awful Despie, you must be terrified.

One of the most notorious child killers in this country only got caught because he picked on a girl who looked a lot younger than she was (the girl was 15 but looked about 12) and brave kid fought back and made a major disturbance meaning the police got called and caught him. 

It gives me a chill thinking of this stuff and I'm not even a mum, please tell your kids to trust their instincts :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well am sure she's pretty shaken,:cry: from wot I have heard, he tried to get her into the car And she got away ,thank the lord,:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG that is awful T, I hope the police manage to catch the guy so you can all sleep safely again :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks for the 'stocking stuffers' B, I never hear that one :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

It's crap that little kids have to know about this stuff, but this is sadly the world we live in :hugs:

On a cheerier note, I managed to get MorphThing to work last night (at last!) but can't get the pic to upload here. D and I make a surprisingly cute kid, with big eyebrows.

Unfortunately my child with Viggo Mortensen is really unattractive :nope: and Indigo our Viking isn't on there!


----------



## dachsundmom

God, some people suck!


----------



## Desperado167

My only child that's out alone is my eldest xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It's crap that little kids have to know about this stuff, but this is sadly the world we live in :hugs:
> 
> On a cheerier note, I managed to get MorphThing to work last night (at last!) but can't get the pic to upload here. D and I make a surprisingly cute kid, with big eyebrows.
> 
> Unfortunately my child with Viggo Mortensen is really unattractive :nope: and Indigo our Viking isn't on there!

Awwwwww,how cute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG that is a bit weird about the gypsy woman :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG that is a bit weird about the gypsy woman :hugs::hugs:

I know,as if I am not bad enough ,but no- one will get the chance to get near my kids ,i will make sure of it ,I love them so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

You're such a good mum T. Maybe get your daughter some self defence lessons for Xmas if this is a worry that is always with you about her safety, it will give her some empowerment too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> You're such a good mum T. Maybe get your daughter some self defence lessons for Xmas if this is a worry that is always with you about her safety, it will give her some empowerment too :hugs:

I gave her my personal safety alarm this morning and told her wot to do if anyone approaches her ,I hate having to scare them but wot else can I do ,thanks huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

In the UK, do you get the ID cards for kids done?

DD has one with her recent pic, her stats, and her emergency info...I also have a GPS tracker in her phone...I can go online and see where she is every minute.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> In the UK, do you get the ID cards for kids done?
> 
> DD has one with her recent pic, her stats, and her emergency info...I also have a GPS tracker in her phone...I can go online and see where she is every minute.

Wow that's amazing ,wonder can I set that up here ,it would be worth every penny ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We get them done at the local police department and the GPS locator is an app on DD's Droid...

You can turn it on and off by text message and watch it online, when she's not with you.


----------



## LLbean

Despie that is terrifying! I hope everyone is ok...poor kids...why must there still be sickos in this world...ugh!

HUGS to all of you ladies. Jodes, sorry Hubby is being a brat. Give him a kick in the nuts for me will ya? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie that is terrifying! I hope everyone is ok...poor kids...why must there still be sickos in this world...ugh!
> 
> HUGS to all of you ladies. Jodes, sorry Hubby is being a brat. Give him a kick in the nuts for me will ya? LOL

Hows things with you lovely ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We get them done at the local police department and the GPS locator is an app on DD's Droid...
> 
> You can turn it on and off by text message and watch it online, when she's not with you.

I am def gonna inquire about this ,:thumbup:It's so wonderful,xx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie that is terrifying! I hope everyone is ok...poor kids...why must there still be sickos in this world...ugh!
> 
> HUGS to all of you ladies. Jodes, sorry Hubby is being a brat. Give him a kick in the nuts for me will ya? LOL
> 
> Hows things with you lovely ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm good thank you. Woke up feeling weird emotionally speaking (had bizarre dreams/nightmares) but other than that I am fine. How are you? Good for you on Xmas shopping...I usually start in October too but been highly distracted with the baby stuff.

My mother called me yesterday out of the blue (she is across the country) and asked me "are you pregnant?" HAHAHAHAHA h my mom the psychic! I had to lie and say no. She said she had dreamnt about me all night and that I had a baby and it was a girl (strike one) but she had beautiful bright blue eyes and as a new born could already speak (yes I make them THAT smart hehehe) ...ahhh dreams. I know when I can finally tell her she will be "I KNEW IT!" hahaha


----------



## Indigo77

Despie....that's so scary....:nope: I hope you get the gps tracking thing....:hugs:
Jodie....What did he do? :growlmad: Let me at him! :grr:
NS...Please post the baby pic again? :hugs: What? No Viking!?! :nope: (That's the baby I want to see.) :haha:
Brooke & NS & Butterfly....:hug: I really hate HPT testing. I have 2 tests left and will not buy more!
Suma....I hate Xmas shopping, too. :nope: I really lack shopping skills and I always think that everyone has too much crap, that Xmas has become a cesspool of materialism, and I would rather give $ to charities on their behalf, instead. :shrug:
LL...You LIED to your mother? Naughty girl! :haha: My mother would know if I were lying...She just ALWAYS knows. :wacko:

:wave: and :hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Wow that's amazing ,I also had real weird dreams wen I was pregnant ,always woke up exhausted ,:hugs::hugs:Hope u get some sleep tonight ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...you say this about Xmas? Weren't you just telling us about your growing Xmas list? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo...you say this about Xmas? Weren't you just telling us about your growing Xmas list? :haha:

Yes. :blush::winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Despie....that's so scary....:nope: I hope you get the gps tracking thing....:hugs:
> Jodie....What did he do? :growlmad: Let me at him! :grr:
> NS...Please post the baby pic again? :hugs: What? No Viking!?! :nope: (That's the baby I want to see.) :haha:
> Brooke & NS & Butterfly....:hug: I really hate HPT testing. I have 2 tests left and will not buy more!
> Suma....I hate Xmas shopping, too. :nope: I really lack shopping skills and I always think that everyone has too much crap, that Xmas has become a cesspool of materialism, and I would rather give $ to charities on their behalf, instead. :shrug:
> LL...You LIED to your mother? Naughty girl! :haha: My mother would know if I were lying...She just ALWAYS knows. :wacko:
> 
> :wave: and :hugs: to everyone!

Well I'm a great actress...LOL...I surprise even myself


----------



## NorthStar

Indigo if you find a pic of the Viking you can upload it and prepare it and make youself a little half Viking.

IDK, I would have thought that my baby with Viggo would have been really good looking but :shrug: a face only a mother could love :rofl:


The pic is a "BMP" file, and BnB won't allow this type of attachemnt


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Despie....that's so scary....:nope: I hope you get the gps tracking thing....:hugs:
> Jodie....What did he do? :growlmad: Let me at him! :grr:
> NS...Please post the baby pic again? :hugs: What? No Viking!?! :nope: (That's the baby I want to see.) :haha:
> Brooke & NS & Butterfly....:hug: I really hate HPT testing. I have 2 tests left and will not buy more!
> Suma....I hate Xmas shopping, too. :nope: I really lack shopping skills and I always think that everyone has too much crap, that Xmas has become a cesspool of materialism, and I would rather give $ to charities on their behalf, instead. :shrug:
> LL...You LIED to your mother? Naughty girl! :haha: My mother would know if I were lying...She just ALWAYS knows. :wacko:
> 
> :wave: and :hugs: to everyone!

he's been a total idiot Indigo and LL and he really doesn't like me on here in fact last night he said you need to come off BnB and concentrate on dealing with the kids ( whilst he sat on his ass watching tv) i gave him the finger and told him not to speak to me :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Despie....that's so scary....:nope: I hope you get the gps tracking thing....:hugs:
> Jodie....What did he do? :growlmad: Let me at him! :grr:
> NS...Please post the baby pic again? :hugs: What? No Viking!?! :nope: (That's the baby I want to see.) :haha:
> Brooke & NS & Butterfly....:hug: I really hate HPT testing. I have 2 tests left and will not buy more!
> Suma....I hate Xmas shopping, too. :nope: I really lack shopping skills and I always think that everyone has too much crap, that Xmas has become a cesspool of materialism, and I would rather give $ to charities on their behalf, instead. :shrug:
> LL...You LIED to your mother? Naughty girl! :haha: My mother would know if I were lying...She just ALWAYS knows. :wacko:
> 
> :wave: and :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> he's been a total idiot Indigo and LL and he really doesn't like me on here in fact last night he said you need to come off BnB and concentrate on dealing with the kids ( whilst he sat on his ass watching tv) i gave him the finger and told him not to speak to me :growlmad:Click to expand...

HAHAHA so are the kids ok? are they missing anything? I mean really dude!

My hubby also has to come and snoop now and again to see what I am saying HAHAHA. But he knows better, he is on the computer more than me :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH sees BnB as his saving grace, LOL.

It means he doesn't have to hear about it.:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Despie....that's so scary....:nope: I hope you get the gps tracking thing....:hugs:
> Jodie....What did he do? :growlmad: Let me at him! :grr:
> NS...Please post the baby pic again? :hugs: What? No Viking!?! :nope: (That's the baby I want to see.) :haha:
> Brooke & NS & Butterfly....:hug: I really hate HPT testing. I have 2 tests left and will not buy more!
> Suma....I hate Xmas shopping, too. :nope: I really lack shopping skills and I always think that everyone has too much crap, that Xmas has become a cesspool of materialism, and I would rather give $ to charities on their behalf, instead. :shrug:
> LL...You LIED to your mother? Naughty girl! :haha: My mother would know if I were lying...She just ALWAYS knows. :wacko:
> 
> :wave: and :hugs: to everyone!
> 
> he's been a total idiot Indigo and LL and he really doesn't like me on here in fact last night he said you need to come off BnB and concentrate on dealing with the kids ( whilst he sat on his ass watching tv) i gave him the finger and told him not to speak to me :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> HAHAHA so are the kids ok? are they missing anything? I mean really dude!
> 
> My hubby also has to come and snoop now and again to see what I am saying HAHAHA. But he knows better, he is on the computer more than me :haha::haha:Click to expand...

kids are fine they were just being boys and getting all giddy and dh wanted a peaceful evening :growlmad: and he wants an apology from me now for being out of order last night. Well he will be waiting a long time.......well until the kids realise we are not talking and they start to take advantage of the situation :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Men! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Want me to come over and sit on him for ya babe ,:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Bloody men! :growlmad:

Jodes he is expecting you to be the bigger person here - show him you can be just as petty and annoying as he is if need be!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Bloody men! :growlmad:
> 
> Jodes he is expecting you to be the bigger person here - show him you can be just as petty and annoying as he is if need be!

:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm sick of his attitude lately. I felt right down when my ex-SIL asked if we were having anymore kids and his response was 'i dont want anymore but she does' :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm sick of his attitude lately. I felt right down when my ex-SIL asked if we were having anymore kids and his response was 'i dont want anymore but she does' :growlmad:

:growlmad:

:gun::gun:

He can GFH!


----------



## Jodes2011

i wouldn't mind but we've had lengthy discussions over it and we both said this is what we wanted so i was very surprised to hear him say this unless he was joking which would be mean.


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm sick of his attitude lately. I felt right down when my ex-SIL asked if we were having anymore kids and his response was 'i dont want anymore but she does' :growlmad:

oh PLEASE! Right so he is "such a pushover" ...whatever...UGH!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> i wouldn't mind but we've had lengthy discussions over it and we both said this is what we wanted so i was very surprised to hear him say this unless he was joking which would be mean.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> i wouldn't mind but we've had lengthy discussions over it and we both said this is what we wanted so i was very surprised to hear him say this unless he was joking which would be mean.

I swear I can not comprehend what they sometimes consider "funny"...honestly!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,so sorry lovely,:hugs::hugs: dh is being an ass and u are so lovely and have been thru a rough time recently ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Please remember we are here for you and love u dearly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Mr. Jodes needs to get his balls waxed! :growlmad: I will make the appointment! :grr:


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm sick of his attitude lately. I felt right down when my ex-SIL asked if we were having anymore kids and his response was 'i don't want anymore but she does' :growlmad:

Jodie- I'm really sorry about how immature and selfish the DH is being. Does he like a cafe mocca? Maybe spike it with Chocolate Ex-lax instead?:flower::thumbup::muaha::devil: He'll have a real reason to sit around and take care of himself :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm totally shocked at his behaviour at the minute this is so unlike him. I think he's just under a lot of pressure at work but still he needs to watch his mouth. He can be quite hurtful with the things he says sometimes. I wouldn't mind but i don't do anything for me apart from Acupuncture. He better behave himself tonight otherwise i will be spiking his bloody drink :finger:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> I'm totally shocked at his behaviour at the minute this is so unlike him. I think he's just under a lot of pressure at work but still he needs to watch his mouth. He can be quite hurtful with the things he says sometimes. I wouldn't mind but i don't do anything for me apart from Acupuncture. He better behave himself tonight otherwise i will be spiking his bloody drink :finger:

:wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> I'm totally shocked at his behaviour at the minute this is so unlike him. I think he's just under a lot of pressure at work but still he needs to watch his mouth. He can be quite hurtful with the things he says sometimes. I wouldn't mind but i don't do anything for me apart from Acupuncture. He better behave himself tonight otherwise i will be spiking his bloody drink :finger:

:haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Mr. Jodes needs to get his balls waxed! :growlmad: I will make the appointment! :grr:

That is a good one!:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Awww Jodes, he's being a right arse, maybe that;s his way of coping with stuff that's going on IDK, but he shouldn't say hurtful things to you like that :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes :hugs: 

Despie well done on getting DD a personal alarm. My phone is a Samsung Solid and it has a GPS tracker in it. But maybe look as self defence lessons too.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Despie well done on getting DD a personal alarm. My phone is a Samsung Solid and it has a GPS tracker in it. But maybe look as self defence lessons too.

Wooly,thanks for the advice on the phone ,I have researched it and its been ordered :thumbup:I feel so much safer for dd knowing she will have this ,can't thank u and Brooke enough ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,:kiss:Butterfly how are you ,did u test again..?jodes,hope dh is being kinder to you ,:hugs:Jax ,where are you ?:hugs:Wooly ,great news on the weightloss ,go you ,:happydance:Llbean mon and garnet big hugs ,:hugs:Northstar ,indigo Brooke Sarah googly sum ss ,Anyone doing anything exciting today ?sending u all big hugs and have a great day ,and for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Despie, glad you can sort out the GPS on your DD's phone, that is great.

I'm out :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Despie, glad you can sort out the GPS on your DD's phone, that is great.
> 
> I'm out :cry:

So so sorry ,:kiss::kiss:I know how much this month meant to you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, glad you can sort out the GPS on your DD's phone, that is great.
> 
> I'm out :cry:
> 
> So so sorry ,:kiss::kiss:I know how much this month meant to you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks honey so much for your support :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :kiss::kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry butterfly :hugs: i know it feels sh** but hang in there xxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jodes :hugs:
> 
> Despie well done on getting DD a personal alarm. My phone is a Samsung Solid and it has a GPS tracker in it. But maybe look as self defence lessons too.
> 
> Wooly,thanks for the advice on the phone ,I have researched it and its been ordered :thumbup:I feel so much safer for dd knowing she will have this ,can't thank u and Brooke enough ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

So pleased you are getting her a phone with a GPS :thumbup: DH got mine for me as I used to be a bit rough with phones :blush: The Samsung Solid also has an excellent torch on it which I use for walking the dogs in woods when it's dusk and dawn :thumbup:

It's so sad that there are such sickos out there :nope:

Butterfly :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

T if finding self defence lessons isn't too easy I've had a nose on youtube and there are some excellent video clips which will teach self defence techniques :thumbup: Get her to practice on your DH on the days he annoys you :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I know wooly ,another couple tried to snatch a six year old last night ,it's so frightening ,am going to phone the school to make sure they are aware of this and maybe they can talk to all the kids about the dangers of strangers ,it's so hard as we dont want to scare the kids but we want to make them aware of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T if finding self defence lessons isn't too easy I've had a nose on youtube and there are some excellent video clips which will teach self defence techniques :thumbup: Get her to practice on your DH on the days he annoys you :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: that will be most days then :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I know wooly ,another couple tried to snatch a six year old last night ,it's so frightening ,am going to phone the school to make sure they are aware of this and maybe they can talk to all the kids about the dangers of strangers ,it's so hard as we dont want to scare the kids but we want to make them aware of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Blimey a 6 year old unblieveable isn't it :growlmad: I might get this tracker for my kids phones how much are they? 

On a positive note dh came home late last night and was very lovey dovey with me i think thats his way of an apology and he knew he was out of order :thumbup: he even wanted :sex: and i thought pfffttt to that one my friend. I may give in tonight though :haha:

BF so so sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I know I was in Yorkshire in the 70s and my parents had to warn me about dangers as it was just after the Moors murders and we moved during the height of the Yorkshire Ripper :nope: I can't really remember what they told us or how they did it but we were aware of stranger danger but never overly worried or scared. 

I did walk the dogs yesterday at 5am and there was a very strange man following me and stopping when I stopped :nope: Thankfully I have 4 large dogs and told him to f**k off and go the opposite way as my German Shepherd and Rottie were off lead and both were wanting to go at the chap in a not pleasant way. Paddy started growling at that point and the chap walked the other way but it unsettled me a little :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I know wooly ,another couple tried to snatch a six year old last night ,it's so frightening ,am going to phone the school to make sure they are aware of this and maybe they can talk to all the kids about the dangers of strangers ,it's so hard as we dont want to scare the kids but we want to make them aware of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's so scary :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jesus wooly i bet you were scared shit :hugs::hugs: so glad your dogs were with you :thumbup:

I don't live that far away from the moors and my grandma use to be a prison warden and looked after Myra Hindley BITCH!!!!! It all happens in bloody yorkshire :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I know wooly ,another couple tried to snatch a six year old last night ,it's so frightening ,am going to phone the school to make sure they are aware of this and maybe they can talk to all the kids about the dangers of strangers ,it's so hard as we dont want to scare the kids but we want to make them aware of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> That's so scary :nope:Click to expand...

Just phoned the school and the kids were spoken to this morning ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Jesus wooly i bet you were scared shit :hugs::hugs: so glad your dogs were with you :thumbup:
> 
> I don't live that far away from the moors and my grandma use to be a prison warden and looked after Myra Hindley BITCH!!!!! It all happens in bloody yorkshire :nope:

Omg jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I know I was in Yorkshire in the 70s and my parents had to warn me about dangers as it was just after the Moors murders and we moved during the height of the Yorkshire Ripper :nope: I can't really remember what they told us or how they did it but we were aware of stranger danger but never overly worried or scared.
> 
> I did walk the dogs yesterday at 5am and there was a very strange man following me and stopping when I stopped :nope: Thankfully I have 4 large dogs and told him to f**k off and go the opposite way as my German Shepherd and Rottie were off lead and both were wanting to go at the chap in a not pleasant way. Paddy started growling at that point and the chap walked the other way but it unsettled me a little :nope:

So glad u have the dogs to protect you :thumbup:I would have been terrified ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

its funny how my grandma and martins dad were both prison wardens


----------



## Macwooly

I wasn't too scared ladies but I did a lot of self defence in my youth and I carry my keys in such a way that I can use them to scratch faces but I am so thankful I have the dogs. 

We also let the dogs sit in the front porch and look out of the front window so everyone knows there are large dogs in the house so good luck if you want to rob us. Paddy was also breed from police stock and he was the only one in his litter who didn't go to the police force as there was one too many males in the litter. But he is a big scary dog when necessary.

Despie so pleased the school have spoke to the children :thumbup:

Jodes I admire prison wardens :thumbup: but I could never do it. I would have wanted to spit (if not worse) in every meal Hindley was fed :growlmad:

I lived in Garforth when I was in Yorkshire so I'm sure you know where that is Jodes :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> I wasn't too scared ladies but I did a lot of self defence in my youth and I carry my keys in such a way that I can use them to scratch faces but I am so thankful I have the dogs.
> 
> We also let the dogs sit in the front porch and look out of the front window so everyone knows there are large dogs in the house so good luck if you want to rob us. Paddy was also breed from police stock and he was the only one in his litter who didn't go to the police force as there was one too many males in the litter. But he is a big scary dog when necessary.
> 
> Despie so pleased the school have spoke to the children :thumbup:
> 
> Jodes I admire prison wardens :thumbup: but I could never do it. I would have wanted to spit (if not worse) in every meal Hindley was fed :growlmad:
> 
> I lived in Garforth when I was in Yorkshire so I'm sure you know where that is Jodes :)

yeah i would want to kill the bitch :growlmad: Yes i know Garforth very well my SIL lives in Micklefield and i use to live in Rothwell :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Does anyone have any thoughts to Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream i was thinking of buying some? Here's the link 

https://www.progesterone.co.uk/progesteronecream.htm


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts to Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream i was thinking of buying some? Here's the link
> 
> https://www.progesterone.co.uk/progesteronecream.htm

Not heard of it so afraid I'm no help but hope someone can give you good info about it x


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone have any thoughts to Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream i was thinking of buying some? Here's the link
> 
> https://www.progesterone.co.uk/progesteronecream.htm

Never heard of it Hun but I know garnet is very well informed with the progesterone creams ,think she used ,Crinone ,been thinking of it myself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower:
Jodes I'm glad that DH is treating you better :hugs:
Butterfly, so sorry you're out :hugs:
Despie :hugs: just because I know you're so worried

AFM, nothing much to report, my parents are still here visiting and work is pretty busy, will be hanging my woodland pics tonight so will take some photos of the completed living room :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn M!:cry: You took your ticker down before I could analyze anything.:growlmad: You know I live for the data.:hugs:

Jodie, the GPS app that DD has was free; we downloaded it to her phone and registered online.:thumbup:

Aren't the kids in the UK taught 'stranger-danger' at school? Sadly, my DD learned how to escape out of the trunk (boot) of someone's car when she was 6.:nope: Great day at school for her, the kid was scared to be outside for a few weeks after that.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :flower:
> Jodes I'm glad that DH is treating you better :hugs:
> Butterfly, so sorry you're out :hugs:
> Despie :hugs: just because I know you're so worried
> 
> AFM, nothing much to report, my parents are still here visiting and work is pretty busy, will be hanging my woodland pics tonight so will take some photos of the completed living room :thumbup:

O I look forward to the pics ,:hugs:Hope u are enjoying time with your family ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Damn M!:cry: You took your ticker down before I could analyze anything.:growlmad: You know I live for the data.:hugs:
> 
> Jodie, the GPS app that DD has was free; we downloaded it to her phone and registered online.:thumbup:
> 
> Aren't the kids in the UK taught 'stranger-danger' at school? Sadly, my DD learned how to escape out of the trunk (boot) of someone's car when she was 6.:nope: Great day at school for her, the kid was scared to be outside for a few weeks after that.

Poor m :cry:Yes the kids are taught stranger danger and I phoned the school today and they got another talk this morning ,your poor dd ,:cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I am seriously thinking of sending them all to self defence class ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This might be a stupid question, but are swimming lessons for kids really popular in the UK?

I wasn't sure bc I doubt a lot of people have outdoor pools there, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts to Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream i was thinking of buying some? Here's the link
> 
> https://www.progesterone.co.uk/progesteronecream.htm
> 
> Never heard of it Hun but I know garnet is very well informed with the progesterone creams ,think she used ,Crinone ,been thinking of it myself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah crinone is prescription only :hugs: I've heard a few on here use Serenity and i just wanted to make sure it was ok to use? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Damn M!:cry: You took your ticker down before I could analyze anything.:growlmad: You know I live for the data.:hugs:
> 
> Jodie, the GPS app that DD has was free; we downloaded it to her phone and registered online.:thumbup:
> 
> Aren't the kids in the UK taught 'stranger-danger' at school? Sadly, my DD learned how to escape out of the trunk (boot) of someone's car when she was 6.:nope: Great day at school for her, the kid was scared to be outside for a few weeks after that.

oh really i will look into it thanks B :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> This might be a stupid question, but are swimming lessons for kids really popular in the UK?
> 
> I wasn't sure bc I doubt a lot of people have outdoor pools there, lol.

yes they are popular my eldest 2 have been swimming since 3 :thumbup: I need to get Jude having swimming lessons although i do think 3 is still quite young esp for a boy because he'll just mess about like the other 2 did :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

I learned to swim in a public indoor swimming pool when I was about 3 or 4 DM, because of our crap climate indoor public pools are pretty popular.

I also used to swim at the beach as a child (I must have been pretty hardy in those days).

Don't know anyone in this country with a swimming pool, it's not something that a middle class person could really aspire to, it's for millionaires and premier division footballers :rofl: so I really really wanted one when I lived o/s. Unfortunately my ex sided with his dragon mother on the issue and I was not allowed one.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone have any thoughts to Serenity Natural Progesterone Cream i was thinking of buying some? Here's the link
> 
> https://www.progesterone.co.uk/progesteronecream.htm
> 
> Never heard of it Hun but I know garnet is very well informed with the progesterone creams ,think she used ,Crinone ,been thinking of it myself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I was thinking about using the progestone creams but it is not effective as the suppositores. I know that you can only use the progestone cream after ovulation until either AF shows up or to your twelfth week of pregnancy. I know if you use it incorrectly you can prevent pregnancy. I think you have to use it on the thinnest skin so it asorbs. I think if you ask your doctor he or she can prescribe the suppositories. I started using it on day 21...


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot imagine having a summer that isn't hot enough to lay outside by the pool, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Yep imagine the unimagineable....

There's other things that are good though, it's just a different lifestyle.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I cannot imagine having a summer that isn't hot enough to lay outside by the pool, lol

that is my dream :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, there are many things about the UK lifestyle that appeal to me!

It seems as if you guys aren't as 'convenience' focused as we are, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

Honestly it's something I wanted so bad when I moved o/s in my home, a pool, and it was quite affordable if we'd lived out in the burbs :cry: but my ex MIL was too concerned that our future (imaginary) children would fall into it and drown. 

Nosey old bag :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

bloody MIL pfffttt if you want a pool here you need mega bucks


----------



## dachsundmom

Stupid bit*h!:growlmad:

You can get pool fences with alarms...


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> bloody MIL pfffttt if you want a pool here you need mega bucks

Relatively speaking, they aren't too expensive here...I am it's still a $20k+ investment, but in certain parts of the country, like the southern states, you'd almost be weird if you didn't have a pool in the back yard or at least a pool in your community.


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and the weather :winkwink: although you can get them indoors


----------



## NorthStar

I know!!! And at the time we were looking for a house, kids were in the future ie a few years off (I got married young) but my ex was a total mothers boy :nope: so her word was law, she was horrible to me after that for disagreeing with her.

Happy days that she is no longer my MIL, I tell ya ladies :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

And yeah, an indoor pool is way beyond the finances of regular people in the UK, ie people on a decent income would never be able to afford one :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> I know!!! And at the time we were looking for a house, kids were in the future ie a few years off (I got married young) but my ex was a total mothers boy :nope: so her word was law, she was horrible to me after that for disagreeing with her.
> 
> Happy days that she is no longer my MIL, I tell ya ladies :thumbup:

the same thing happened to me with my ex MIL i disagreed with her once and that was it she hated me from then on and helped to destroy my marriage :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> the same thing happened to me with my ex MIL i disagreed with her once and that was it she hated me from then on and helped to destroy my marriage :growlmad:

OMG mine was EXACTLY the same, she never forgave me for wanting a swimming pool to enjoy the hot summer


----------



## Jodes2011

I promise i will never be like this with my boys :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

boo to MILs!! :growlmad::growlmad:

Well bizarrely I have just got back from the pool. Like to try and do about 12 lengths a day as it gives me time to think, am really going to miss it when I leave. I have one millionaire friend with a pool in the Uk but I have yet to try it out :haha::haha:

B, did you test?

Well I put my ticker back on as after a bit of a chat the BF and I have definitely decided to give it 1 more month. But that means I really have to get my *rse in gear and get out of here in time for O, and I have loads to do. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see where this day is heading....I just looked at my hair and couldn't figure out why it looks like hell; just realized that this was my day to wash it and now I don't have time.:growlmad:

Washing, drying, and straightening my hair is a 90 minute process...hence, why it's only done every-other-day.:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

i sense an every-other-day theme :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:hi:

swimming pools are nice if you're living somewhere blessed with the weather. i had one when i lived in brisbane au (not an expense over there) and sat and cried in it most days, coz i wanted to go home, i'd hit total rock bottom then. there's certainly more to life than a swimming pool.

MIL - i'm lucky mine doesn't speak any english :thumbup: she says she loves me anyway. think it would be a different relationship if we could converse properly - she's a strong woman, blimey.

butterfly, your ex and bf sounds like a lovely guy, you go grab that bfp this month :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> I can see where this day is heading....I just looked at my hair and couldn't figure out why it looks like hell; just realized that this was my day to wash it and now I don't have time.:growlmad:
> 
> Washing, drying, and straightening my hair is a 90 minute process...hence, why it's only done every-other-day.:nope:

dmom, my hair takes that much time too. it's long, thick and naturally curly if i leave it (or go out in the rain haha). it takes me ages to straighten it.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can see where this day is heading....I just looked at my hair and couldn't figure out why it looks like hell; just realized that this was my day to wash it and now I don't have time.:growlmad:
> 
> Washing, drying, and straightening my hair is a 90 minute process...hence, why it's only done every-other-day.:nope:
> 
> dmom, my hair takes that much time too. it's long, thick and naturally curly if i leave it (or go out in the rain haha). it takes me ages to straighten it.Click to expand...

i dont have that problem anymore because i've cut all mine off :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> boo to MILs!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Well bizarrely I have just got back from the pool. Like to try and do about 12 lengths a day as it gives me time to think, am really going to miss it when I leave. I have one millionaire friend with a pool in the Uk but I have yet to try it out :haha::haha:
> 
> B, did you test?
> 
> Well I put my ticker back on as after a bit of a chat the BF and I have definitely decided to give it 1 more month. But that means I really have to get my *rse in gear and get out of here in time for O, and I have loads to do. :happydance:

is this your last month of ttc and then thats it? :hugs:x


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie - pleased you and him indoors have sorted it out. and yes (this is in response to other thread cdtp) use him like a rag doll :haha: if the mood and calendar time suits you tonight then make sure you get what you want :thumbup: and agree, last night, i would have told him to go float too. what are they like! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> jodie - pleased you and him indoors have sorted it out. and yes (this is in response to other thread cdtp) use him like a rag doll :haha: if the mood and calendar time suits you tonight then make sure you get what you want :thumbup: and agree, last night, i would have told him to go float too. what are they like! :hugs:

i know as if pfffttt i don't think so :winkwink: but tonight yes because i'm on soy this month and my ovulation will be creeping up very soon. Every other day is the plan at the minute :hugs:x


----------



## Jodes2011

just been on the pregnancy over 35 section and i loved looking at all the bump pictures :thumbup: i can't wait to have a bump again :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't go into any of the pregnancy sections; it's too hard.

Truthfully, it's why I don't stalk the journals over there...I feel like a failure every time I do.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> boo to MILs!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Well bizarrely I have just got back from the pool. Like to try and do about 12 lengths a day as it gives me time to think, am really going to miss it when I leave. I have one millionaire friend with a pool in the Uk but I have yet to try it out :haha::haha:
> 
> B, did you test?
> 
> Well I put my ticker back on as after a bit of a chat the BF and I have definitely decided to give it 1 more month. But that means I really have to get my *rse in gear and get out of here in time for O, and I have loads to do. :happydance:
> 
> is this your last month of ttc and then thats it? :hugs:xClick to expand...

Yep, then it is off to the Cambodian orphanage (and tbh now I will be disappointed if I don't get there :dohh:) :hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> I can't go into any of the pregnancy sections; it's too hard.
> 
> Truthfully, it's why I don't stalk the journals over there...I feel like a failure every time I do.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ikwym


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I can't go into any of the pregnancy sections; it's too hard.
> 
> Truthfully, it's why I don't stalk the journals over there...I feel like a failure every time I do.

I can understand that i was quite teary but happy :hugs: You are not a failure Brooke it's just taking longer than expected for you. I believe it will happen for you :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> boo to MILs!! :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Well bizarrely I have just got back from the pool. Like to try and do about 12 lengths a day as it gives me time to think, am really going to miss it when I leave. I have one millionaire friend with a pool in the Uk but I have yet to try it out :haha::haha:
> 
> B, did you test?
> 
> Well I put my ticker back on as after a bit of a chat the BF and I have definitely decided to give it 1 more month. But that means I really have to get my *rse in gear and get out of here in time for O, and I have loads to do. :happydance:
> 
> is this your last month of ttc and then thats it? :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> Yep, then it is off to the Cambodian orphanage (and tbh now I will be disappointed if I don't get there :dohh:) :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I can't go into any of the pregnancy sections; it's too hard.
> 
> Truthfully, it's why I don't stalk the journals over there...I feel like a failure every time I do.Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ikwymClick to expand...

awwww sorry to hear that :hugs: Extra extra dust for you this cycle :hugs: One of those babies/kids at the cambodian orphanage will be truly blessed having a mummy like you :hugs::hugs: I really hope everything works out for you BF :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I can't go into the pregnancy forum either ,I went there a while ago and discovered a post I made wen I was pregnant and it broke my heart ,:cry::cry:,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: T xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

i never even met my MIL (Martin's mum) she died 8 years ago :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:



> i never even met my MIL (Martin's mum) she died 8 years ago :cry:

Awk jodes,it's hard isnt it ESP for the kids heart ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Kid just got her braces off...this is the happiest I have seen her in a long time!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::dance::laugh2::dance:u need to do everything u can now this month ,so happy for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Lovely straight teeth :thumbup: what a cutie :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Lovely straight teeth :thumbup: what a cutie :hugs:

I told her we would pay for bleaching if her braces ruined her teeth; from what I can tell from the pic, we might be doing that next week.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 278536
> 
> 
> Kid just got her braces off...this is the happiest I have seen her in a long time!

Wow ,lovely straight teeth ,she's so cute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## StarSign

Desperado167 said:


> I can't go into the pregnancy forum either ,I went there a while ago and discovered a post I made wen I was pregnant and it broke my heart ,:cry::cry:On the theme of mil's ,I had the best in the world ,spent every penny she had on her family ,took the grand kids on holiday with her and brought me over lucozade wen I was sick ,I loved her so much ,she was like the mum I never had ,she developed a cough and went to the docs and died six weeks later of lung cancer ,never smoked drank or ate anything unhealthy and was fit as a fiddle ,I miss her every day ,god bless her ,:hugs::hugs:

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom so happy for your DD :thumbup:

:hugs: to those needing one :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie and Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: on the MIL front 

DM, aww, your DD is lovely, and good that she is happy :happydance::happydance:

Jodes, thanks hon, I just plan to go work in the orphanage for a month but if I could bring one home... :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Despie and Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: on the MIL front
> 
> DM, aww, your DD is lovely, and good that she is happy :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Jodes, thanks hon, I just plan to go work in the orphanage for a month but if I could bring one home... :thumbup:

U will make such a difference in their life's :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly YEY for an extra month!!!! Hope you get it!!!!

Dmom...your daughter is SO CUTE!!!! Love the big grin hehehe

Despie sounds like a wonderful MIL...bless her. I'm sorry she is gone too soon

HI EVERYONE !!!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> I can't go into the pregnancy forum either ,I went there a while ago and discovered a post I made wen I was pregnant and it broke my heart ,:cry::cry:On the theme of mil's ,I had the best in the world ,spent every penny she had on her family ,took the grand kids on holiday with her and brought me over lucozade wen I was sick ,I loved her so much ,she was like the mum I never had ,she developed a cough and went to the docs and died six weeks later of lung cancer ,never smoked drank or ate anything unhealthy and was fit as a fiddle ,I miss her every day ,god bless her ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

We lost a coworker to cancer last week. Went to the doctor for gallbladder removal, died a week later. Second one in 3 years time. :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry to hear that ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I am heading out tonight to pizza hut for dinner then to see the new jonny English movie ,catch u all later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have fun! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Have fun :)


----------



## LLbean

Enjoy Despie!


----------



## Jodes2011

have a wicked time :hugs: pizza and a movie is a great combination :hugs:x


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Sounds like a very funny movie. :haha: Enjoy!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Had a great time last night ,movie was great thou I enjoyed the first one better than this one ,but was so nice for us all to get out for dinner together ,kids ae need to test but if af hasn't arrived by Friday I will test again ,how's everyone today ,sum sus googly ss jodes bf n.s wooly jax Brooke indigo llbean mon garnet Sarah :hugs::hugs:,anyone any good news ,.?Northstar .did u post the pics ?butterfly ,hope today's a better day wooly ,hope u and the doggies are still ok ,,sending everyone lots of hugs and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs:Morning despie!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hugs:Morning despie!!

How's you lovely!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning hun :hi: Glad you had a nice night. 

Anyone want an old, annoying cat? No I wouldn't part with him as I love my old man Jolson who will be 16 in December but goodness for the last 3 nights I felt like I had a growth as he has snuggled that closely and not moved even when I've tried to move him. How can a 5lb cat make himself weigh 10 tonne at 3am? :D

The doggies and cats are doing fab thanks for asking Despie and next week Tiny is back to see her dishy vet but I suspect he'll be signing her off and not needing to see her again which is fab for her but I'll have to make do with the vets picture on their website :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone can i firstly just say i hate this layout i can't find any of my posts? I'm sure i'll just get use to it :growlmad:

Glad you had a nice night T and i do wonder about your temps mmmmmm your due today right? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey wooly and sus :hugs:

Well yesterdays reportings firstly Jude decided to go walkabout again at our local supermarket omg he does this a lot and luckily the security guards now him well :blush: i started to panick as usual. You can't take your eyes of him for 1 second because he's gone and its scary. He only does this at the supermarket because he knows where the toys are situated. :cry:

Had acupuncture and it went well :thumbup:

and this morning one of the mums came up to me at school and said 'are you pregnant'? anyway i was gobsmacked!!! I said no and i asked her where she got this info from and she said her daughter :wacko: My eldest son Oliver was doing French yesterday at school and he was asked to speak in French and tell everyone how many brothers and sisters he has. Well he knew mummy had lost a baby (only one because i went to hospital for this one and he's not daft) so he told everyone that he has 3 brothers and another baby that died in mums tummy and then he went on to say i have another one in my tummy omg haha the things kids say. I think i'm going to have a little talk with him this evening. I have been upfront with him and said we are wanting another baby so he's just assumed we are. Haha :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes how scary of Judes to go walkabout :hugs: And bless you son at school :) Kids do pick up on so much but also interpret information anyway they want :)

I said to DH we'll have to start watching what we say now so it's learnt behaviour for when a LO comes along as we do verbally bash a few members of our families and it would not be good to get back to the family member from a LO :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

haha yeah not a good idea its my own fault but i know what Oliver is like he has a beautiful sole he's always putting others before himself. He has a big gob though haha x


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: to Oliver with a big gob!! yes, kids do get funny ideas!

Despie I am just keeping a little bit of optimism saved for your chart :winkwink:

I am feeling a bit better today but the next few days will be busy - I need to get the place painted before I leave. I have a market on Friday and I've just finished a massive painting commission that I am delivering this afternoon - 150 x 150cm, one of the biggest ones I have done so I hope she likes it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!

Jodie, my DD was the same way, but only at Target (like Walmart, but better.) Anyway, as much as I hate to say this, in that store only, I had to use the little backpacks with the tether on them and attach it to my wrist.

Yes, it's a leash for your kid, lol.:blush:

Tracey, I am so glad you had a good time! :hugs:

M....:happydance: Can we see a pic of this large painting? And, you are one step closer to home.:hugs:

Wooly...damn...do you think the vet would see you for your knees?:haha:

Everyone else....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, it's actually the same as one I had for my avatar a little while back (but much bigger lol). this is it:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I wish :rofl: I can be a bitch so I'll see if I meet the criteria :)

But regrettably Tiny will only get worse with her arthritis :nope: so I suspect she'll be back seeing the dishy vet within the next 1-2 years which is the silver lining :)


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> B, it's actually the same as one I had for my avatar a little while back (but much bigger lol). this is it:
> 
> View attachment 278883

Looks fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/423b9433.jpg

I know you guys can't see the photo well, but this is Spike, my groundhog...DH had to free him from a trap last night.:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Poor Spike :cry: Who put the trap out?


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: spike


----------



## dachsundmom

My POS neighbor must have done it...I am sure DH will get an ear full later today bc this time he opened and moved the trap further into our yard, so Spike could get back underneath our deck.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My POS neighbor must have done it...I am sure DH will get an ear full later today bc this time he opened and moved the trap further into our yard, so Spike could get back underneath our deck.

I so want to come and slap your neighbours :growlmad: Dare I ask about their dog? Back or not?


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My POS neighbor must have done it...I am sure DH will get an ear full later today bc this time he opened and moved the trap further into our yard, so Spike could get back underneath our deck.
> 
> I so want to come and slap your neighbours :growlmad: Dare I ask about their dog? Back or not?Click to expand...

Oh, lucky for me, it's my neighbors on the other side that had the poor dog; he is gone and I am sure of his fate. :cry: They started packing their stuff about two weeks ago, but haven't actually left yet...it's a start.

I am surrounded by idiots.:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My POS neighbor must have done it...I am sure DH will get an ear full later today bc this time he opened and moved the trap further into our yard, so Spike could get back underneath our deck.
> 
> I so want to come and slap your neighbours :growlmad: Dare I ask about their dog? Back or not?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, lucky for me, it's my neighbors on the other side that had the poor dog; he is gone and I am sure of his fate. :cry: They started packing their stuff about two weeks ago, but haven't actually left yet...it's a start.
> 
> I am surrounded by idiots.:nope:Click to expand...

Poor dog and so badly let down by his owners :nope::cry: But if he had the worst fate then he's in a better place, running free with no parasites.

So sorry you have numpties on both sides :hugs:

I have idiot neighbours on one side but thankfully they are lovely on the other side :) In fact the nice neighbours kitty sit when were away. The husband pops in and puts on the TV and settles for a cuddle with Jolson for a good hour twice daily :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I wonder what it's like to have decent neighbors?:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

My mum has lovely neighbours but I've never had nice neighbours till now :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon ladies, hope u r all having a lovely day. just got back from watching one of my students get an award for her english, she got maximum score for her speaking oxford english exam - i am so proud. i've also managed to bag another student today from her class, his mum is wanting lessons for him too. same curriculum so easy lessons for me. it's been a good day so far...:thumbup:

jodes, just read about one of your boys handing out news at school, bless him, kids are so sensitive to what's going on :hugs: as for the parent asking if you were pregnant, i don't think that was appropriate, some people just don't think. personally i would never ask someone that question (even if rumours heard) and would wait until told. :hugs:

dmom, your neighbours need putting to sleep. :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower:Had a great time last night ,movie was great thou I enjoyed the first one better than this one ,but was so nice for us all to get out for dinner together ,kids are all shattered and it's my day for helping the homeless ,had a bit of a temp rise but I have run out of tests and I am really not feeling anything so I don't feel the need to test but if af hasn't arrived by Friday I will test again ,how's everyone today ,sum sus googly ss jodes bf n.s wooly jax Brooke indigo llbean mon garnet Sarah :hugs::hugs:,anyone any good news ,.?Northstar .did u post the pics ?butterfly ,hope today's a better day wooly ,hope u and the doggies are still ok ,,sending everyone lots of hugs and :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Wow that is kinda strange that AF hasn't come yet??? Hopefully good news!:happydance: I could not sign on yesterday with the upgrades...


----------



## sumatwsimit

i've got a dodgy neighbour that thinks he can sing. he can't. he really kills adele's someone like you song :dohh: it's all apartment living here in istanbul and i still can't get used to it. no nasty neighbours thankfully though.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it's not much, but winter will come soon and at least the active trapping will stop.

Sad, this is what I get excited over, lol


----------



## Macwooly

sumatwsimit said:


> i've got a dodgy neighbour that thinks he can sing. he can't. he really kills adele's someone like you song :dohh: it's all apartment living here in istanbul and i still can't get used to it. no nasty neighbours thankfully though.

My dodgy neighbour's daughter used to kill songs as she thought she could sing but I taught one of my dogs to howl when he hears her sing so she doesn't do it any more :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i've got a dodgy neighbour that thinks he can sing. he can't. he really kills adele's someone like you song :dohh: it's all apartment living here in istanbul and i still can't get used to it. no nasty neighbours thankfully though.
> 
> My dodgy neighbour's daughter used to kill songs as she thought she could sing but I taught one of my dogs to howl when he hears her sing so she doesn't do it any more :dance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it's not much, but winter will come soon and at least the active trapping will stop.
> 
> Sad, this is what I get excited over, lol

Bless you Brooke ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry to hear about your neighbours Brooke silly b**tards!! I have fab neighbours i'm really lucky. I have 3 lads that live next door and one of them is so gorgeous looking he could really be a model ;-)

Nat as for the mum i think she was just trying to make me aware too! Well theres nothing i can do now haha! I'm hoping the other kids won't bother telling their mums. Oliver is just very protective over me he is such a darling. 

I've just bought another reading from Gail - the one that predicited October conception i'm curious to know what she's says this time round? But i've bought a more indepth reading this time and from her website instead of ebay.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,Awk that's sad and extremely rude of that lady ,hope u are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly ,the painting is lovely ,well done u are so talented:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:On the subject of weird neighbours ,mine must be the weirdest ever ,,:cry::cry:I would love to punch him in the balls myself :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

and here it is that was very quick  another boy for me haha! 

Your Personal Future Baby Reading: Will give you the month and year you will conceive, the date you will give birth, babies weight, looks, and labour details. 
Babies personality, interests/traits in early years.
Plus any question of your choice: Will i have any problems conceiving? 

Spirit show me that you are worried about conception, perhaps this time it is taking you a little longer, however I am clearly seeing a baby boy born 2012, and a natural conception and birth, so I dont see anything that will prevent this pregnancy, just it may take slightly longer than you felt or hoped, but pregnancy is showing soon 


Your Month and year of conception : October 2011 ( I actually feel you will test any time)

Gender: Boy

Birth Date: July 16th or 26th

Babies Weight : 7lbs 2oz

Looks: Very angelic looking, light hair, perhaps lighter than your other children, and very large eyes, you will always be able to see what he is thinking from his eyes, a very open book to his emotions, very long fingers and toes also show to me, and his hair darkens a little with age, around 2 years old, I see him a little taller than children his age, and he will be very quick to learn.

Labout Details: I just keep seeing a quickness to labour, something fast about this, and feel he will come just on or just after his EDD, you do feel quite drained after birth, but soon back to normal once you are home, I see labour lasting no more than 4 hours, and baby will be safe and well


Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes ,Awk that's sad and extremely rude of that lady ,hope u are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Butterfly ,the painting is lovely ,well done u are so talented:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:On the subject of weird neighbours ,mine must be the weirdest ever ,every year I decorate the house for Halloween ,and he came to my door a few years ago and said I was inviting the devil to my home by celebrating Halloween ,then last year he asked if I could not decorate my windows as it was effecting his family having to look at it ,:nope:ok so dont look at it ,weirdo :wacko:he is part of a religious cult and I think he's the leader and everyone in the street is scared of him ,his stepson told him he was gay so he punched the kid in the balls every day till he was twenty ,the kid finally had enough after being beaten by him and walked out , I helped him get a home ,he's now the happiest he's ever been and living with a lovely guy :thumbup:The poor kid didnt want to leave his mum alone with this guy so he stayed and endured the beatings ,and god knows wot else ,:cry::cry:I would love to punch him in the balls myself :growlmad:

what a knobhead i'll come and help you i'm in the mood to kick someones balls :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie how awful of your neighbour :growlmad: People like him give anyone who is religious a bad name :growlmad: You have children who want to join in the fun of Halloween so go for it :thumbup:

DH & I don't bother really with Halloween but we have sweets in for any trick or treaters usually but this year as it will be the anniversary of saying bye to Merlin and we just can't face seeing people that day so we're going to disconnect the door bell and hide in the bedroom with the dogs watching TV :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, did you tell Gail this was a follow up? Which reading did you pick? I'll buy one now, LOL


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes can you PM me the website of Gail? A friend wants a reading done but doesn't want to use eBay :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Despie how awful of your neighbour :growlmad: People like him give anyone who is religious a bad name :growlmad: You have children who want to join in the fun of Halloween so go for it :thumbup:
> 
> DH & I don't bother really with Halloween but we have sweets in for any trick or treaters usually but this year as it will be the anniversary of saying bye to Merlin and we just can't face seeing people that day so we're going to disconnect the door bell and hide in the bedroom with the dogs watching TV :)

I hid about two years ago...I just left a bowl of candy on my doorstep and let the kids help themselves, lol.

Believe it or not, from what I could tell, none of the kids took more than one or two pieces each. I was very impressed. :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

I love seeing the effort kids go to for Halloween :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, do you have a walkway in front of your house where you could leave candy out and still hide?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, do you have a walkway in front of your house where you could leave candy out and still hide?

We do have quite a long driveway and we could pop some sweets out but I know what the neighbourhood is like and there won't be any left if some of the troublesome kids find out :nope:

We only get about 5-10 kids at the most as most of the houses near me are full of older kids or young babies.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, did you tell Gail this was a follow up? Which reading did you pick? I'll buy one now, LOL

no i didnt tell her it was a follow up i went for a new reading which was called 'Your Personal Future Baby Reading'. I can get a follow up after October :thumbup: I also opted for the express which is done within the hour. It cost me £19.99

Wooly here is the link to her website

https://psychic123ukreadings.net/

:hugs:x


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good morning ladies, :hugs:

I also ordered a reading from Gail using her own website. I wanted to try others as well. Who else is out there I can buy reading from? 

I have a question about O & BBT if anyone is willing to help. 2 days ago, I've got a positive OPK CD8, which is way too early for me and I only started charting last cycle around 8DPO. Still learning. Although, I've got sick recently with sinus infection and getting better slowly, my chart this month is not as accurate as I hoped it would be. CD9 OPK was negative. From all the reading I've done, normally temperature should be lower before and slightly higher after O. Last month after O my temp varied between 98.2-98.8, then AF got me and this cycle started with very similar temp, with CD5 exception when I was running a high fever (100.3 7am). Is it possible for temp to be somewhat flat before and after O? Or is it too early for me to try to analyze the process? Thank you for your feedback.
:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

I just got an offical letter and i thought woohoo its the hosptial. Turned out it was my dentist asking me to make an appointment haha!


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Good morning ladies, :hugs:
> 
> I also ordered a reading from Gail using her own website. I wanted to try others as well. Who else is out there I can buy reading from?
> 
> I have a question about O & BBT if anyone is willing to help. 2 days ago, I've got a positive OPK CD8, which is way too early for me and I only started charting last cycle around 8DPO. Still learning. Although, I've got sick recently with sinus infection and getting better slowly, my chart this month is not as accurate as I hoped it would be. CD9 OPK was negative. From all the reading I've done, normally temperature should be lower before and slightly higher after O. Last month after O my temp varied between 98.2-98.8, then AF got me and this cycle started with very similar temp, with CD5 exception when I was running a high fever (100.3 7am). Is it possible for temp to be somewhat flat before and after O? Or is it too early for me to try to analyze the process? Thank you for your feedback.
> :flower:

Dmom or Northstar are the charting experts :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

5hooting 5tar said:


> Good morning ladies, :hugs:
> 
> I also ordered a reading from Gail using her own website. I wanted to try others as well. Who else is out there I can buy reading from?
> 
> I have a question about O & BBT if anyone is willing to help. 2 days ago, I've got a positive OPK CD8, which is way too early for me and I only started charting last cycle around 8DPO. Still learning. Although, I've got sick recently with sinus infection and getting better slowly, my chart this month is not as accurate as I hoped it would be. CD9 OPK was negative. From all the reading I've done, normally temperature should be lower before and slightly higher after O. Last month after O my temp varied between 98.2-98.8, then AF got me and this cycle started with very similar temp, with CD5 exception when I was running a high fever (100.3 7am). Is it possible for temp to be somewhat flat before and after O? Or is it too early for me to try to analyze the process? Thank you for your feedback.
> :flower:

I personally didn't try to analysis my charts until I had 2 months but that was because I wanted stuff to compare. 

But I'm no chart expert but I'm sure someone will be able to give you the best advice.


----------



## dachsundmom

Could I see your chart? My first recommendation would be not to compare your temps from cycle to cycle...just yet.

It's common for them to fluctuate every cycle and until you develop a good pattern, this will just drive you nuts.

If you don't mind me asking...are you sure about your OV days on the previous months, if you weren't temping? Your body could surge a few times throughout the cycle...


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thanks Jodes. I hope they will respond. I know a magic word :blush:

BTW I used the leash dmom talked about. It did help with my DD. She was a walker too.


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Thanks Jodes. I hope they will respond. I know a magic word :blush:
> 
> BTW I used the leash dmom talked about. It did help with my DD. She was a walker too.

i will need a staight jacket for Jude he's that strong :winkwink:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Could I see your chart? My first recommendation would be not to compare your temps from cycle to cycle...just yet.
> 
> It's common for them to fluctuate every cycle and until you develop a good pattern, this will just drive you nuts.
> 
> If you don't mind me asking...are you sure about your OV days on the previous months, if you weren't temping? Your body could surge a few times throughout the cycle...

I always use digital OPK (clearblue). Once I was able to detect my surge, I assumed I Od 12-36 hours later. Was I wrong presuming that? :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, the assumption wasn't wrong...what CD do you normally start the OPKs? Did you start testing earlier this cycle and are any new supplements involved?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

October cycle chart
https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37f7f7

Needed to setup my home page :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> October cycle chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37f7f7
> 
> Needed to setup my home page :dohh:

those are high temps your chart looks like mine with the big dips haha :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> October cycle chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37f7f7
> 
> Needed to setup my home page :dohh:

I am comfortable saying you have not Ov'd yet and your body just had a surge...not uncommon.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> No, the assumption wasn't wrong...what CD do you normally start the OPKs? Did you start testing earlier this cycle and are any new supplements involved?

CD1 (first day of AF) is my first day temp taking. You're probably right, I should have given you more info with that. I took Clomid days 5-9, 50mg (July-Sep), not taking any now (October). Last cycle CD1 (Sep1) I didn't O until CD16 which later than normal (29-30 day cycle, usually day CD14-15) and AF knocked on my door 3 days late, 3rd of October. I started taking my temp at the end of last cycle and the temp fluctuated 98.3-98.9 and you can see this month it pretty much started in the same range. Maybe this was the cause of my cold? Who knows. 

P.S. I also read that clomid tent to keep temp higher than normal, but I am not taking any now. Could that be the aftermath? 

Man, give me something to fix in the house and I'll find my way around, but this, is crazy science. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am thinking it's your cold, not the Clomid...


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> October cycle chart
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/37f7f7
> 
> Needed to setup my home page :dohh:
> 
> I am comfortable saying you have not Ov'd yet and your body just had a surge...not uncommon.Click to expand...

Thank you, that's what I thought about my O, but I needed someone to concur it. The problem I have is the last month end temp and the beginning of this. I was expecting my temp to be lower than 98 ranges. I see other people charts, and they start 96-97??? Then again, I blame my illness. More luck next month.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I am thinking it's your cold, not the Clomid...

You are right, thanks again. :hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc you've been sick, pay more attention to the pattern, not the actual temps themselves...if that makes sense, lol.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Bc you've been sick, pay more attention to the pattern, not the actual temps themselves...if that makes sense, lol.

Yes, it does. I am still learning.


----------



## Macwooly

My temps were slightly different every cycle I charted but the pattern was almost identical on most of the charts with an exception here and there so I get what Dmom means with pay attention to the pattern not the temps :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I love seeing the effort kids go to for Halloween :)

O I cant wait to show u my kids at Halloween then,:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

We are going to be a Flamenco Dancer this year. I've been working on changing her mind from a vampire to something else and prevailed. Spain won. :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

I can see Halloween being an area of friction with my and my in laws when we get LOs as I will allow my kids to dress up and enjoy it but my in laws don't agree with it based on their religion (they are baptists) But they can stuff off :)

My MIL hates that I have Willo The Wisp (for the US ladies: https://www.willothewisp.co.uk/ & https://youtu.be/olVCjqbjqWo) because she claims one of the characters was a witch and she hates I have Harry Potter books & dvds and that I will read them to my LOs :dohh: 

And DH wasn't allowed to watch Rentaghost: https://youtu.be/OrbLMERAkEA

For goodness sake they are excellent stories and discuss good V evil :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Must be a different type of Baptist in the UK, bc my town is mainly Baptist and Catholic and both churches let the kids celebrate and even hold functions at their churches...


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:

Why not?


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...

She doesn't want to...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't want to...Click to expand...

My dd won't be dressing up either ,she's 13 and thinks she's too old :haha::haha:,apparently in her group of friends it's unheard of :nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't want to...Click to expand...

It's always so much fun, even I enjoy taking kids trick or treating. To see all this excitement and happiness when they get "good and big" in their basket is worth everything. I am sure it's just a phase, she'll come around. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Must be a different type of Baptist in the UK, bc my town is mainly Baptist and Catholic and both churches let the kids celebrate and even hold functions at their churches...

I think the Baptists maybe stricter in the UK. To be honest DH's family is the first Baptists I've met and well I wont be rushing to become one. DH & BIL couldn't wait to join a different church :)

I was raised Catholic and my family never stopped us watching stuff and are the most superstitious lot I know where as MIL frowns on superstitions. 

She can believe what she wishes but if she starts trying to dictate on how DH & I raise our LO(s) then they'll be trouble.


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My DD isn't dressing up this year...:nope:
> 
> Why not?Click to expand...
> 
> She doesn't want to...Click to expand...
> 
> My dd won't be dressing up either ,she's 13 and thinks she's too old :haha::haha:,apparently in her group of friends it's unheard of :nope:Click to expand...

Wait till they turn 18 then they both think it's the coolest thing going to go to Halloween fancy dress parties :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I doubt you'll have an issue until it comes time for the christening...should you decide to have one.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I doubt you'll have an issue until it comes time for the christening...should you decide to have one.

DH & I have already discussed it and we're having LO(s) baptised at my mum's catholic church. We want to do something but Baptists & our church don't christen or baptise they dedicate babies which doesn't feel right to me. 

I think my MIL will respect our wishes as her mother can be over powering so I don't think she'll do that to us - FXed


----------



## Macwooly

https://z.about.com/d/dogs/1/0/G/j/1/rottie_pumpkin.jpg

I wonder if Tiny will have the same expression if I get her this outfit :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

tell your teens that this 41 year old STILL dresses up for Halloween... I look for a party just so I can dress up LOL...but even if I just stayed home to hand out candy I would dress up. I would dress up to go trick or treating with my daughter every year! She moved out at 18 HAHAHA


----------



## Macwooly

https://www.out-and-about-with-your-dog.com/images/german-shepherd-marley-happy-halloween-21253414.jpg

Maybe I should dress Paddy like this :)


----------



## dachsundmom

The Baptist church here doesn't really christen, per se...you get a dedication ceremony of sorts and then a full-immersion baptism takes place when the child is about 12 or 13.

I didn't have DD christened in the Church; we went to a Unitarian church and had a ceremony...I figured she could decide for herself when she's older. However, it's also been my biggest regret...

DH is not interested in converting and my local parish will not christen DD if he doesn't...but, I am not able to partake in communion bc of my divorce, so IDK if it matters, LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> https://www.out-and-about-with-your-dog.com/images/german-shepherd-marley-happy-halloween-21253414.jpg
> 
> Maybe I should dress Paddy like this :)

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

https://www.greyhoundsreachthebeach.com/photos/DSCN0238(4).jpg

And I can make this outfit and turn Teddy the greyhound X into a Greyhound bus :rofl:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> https://z.about.com/d/dogs/1/0/G/j/1/rottie_pumpkin.jpg
> 
> I wonder if Tiny will have the same expression if I get her this outfit :rofl:

She is adorable :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> The Baptist church here doesn't really christen, per se...you get a dedication ceremony of sorts and then a full-immersion baptism takes place when the child is about 12 or 13.
> 
> I didn't have DD christened in the Church; we went to a Unitarian church and had a ceremony...I figured she could decide for herself when she's older. However, it's also been my biggest regret...
> 
> DH is not interested in converting and my local parish will not christen DD if he doesn't...but, I am not able to partake in communion bc of my divorce, so IDK if it matters, LOL.

Thankfully as I didn't marry in a church with my first wedding the catholic church never recognised it and my mum does the church flowers so we're hoping her connections and a donation means the priest will overlook DH not being catholic :)

I don't think it does matter whether it is a dedication or baptism but I suppose my catholic upbringing runs deep which is why a baptism sits better.


----------



## Macwooly

5hooting 5tar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> https://z.about.com/d/dogs/1/0/G/j/1/rottie_pumpkin.jpg
> 
> I wonder if Tiny will have the same expression if I get her this outfit :rofl:
> 
> She is adorable :haha:Click to expand...

It is a gorgeous rottie but not my rottie :) My big fat rottie girl would look a lot less impressed :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I totally understand...even though I don't personally agree with the Church's stance on a lot of issues, it has never really left me....


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> https://z.about.com/d/dogs/1/0/G/j/1/rottie_pumpkin.jpg
> 
> I wonder if Tiny will have the same expression if I get her this outfit :rofl:
> 
> She is adorable :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> It is a gorgeous rottie but not my rottie :) My big fat rottie girl would look a lot less impressed :haha:Click to expand...

All dogs are cute, especially in that costume and I am sure yours would too.:thumbup: I just love them unconditionally. :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Shooting Star this is my girl, Tiny:
https://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac147/Macwooly/Tiny.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Shooting Star this is my girl, Tiny:
> https://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac147/Macwooly/Tiny.jpg

I just want to give tiny a cuddle ,:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> Shooting Star this is my girl, Tiny:
> https://i894.photobucket.com/albums/ac147/Macwooly/Tiny.jpg

You're so wrong, she is such a sweetheart. She needs no costume, it'll hide her beautiful shiny coat. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

These are my kids. I'll add one in their costumes on Halloween.


----------



## Macwooly

Despie - Tiny is such a cuddle monster :) But Teddy is the biggest cuddle monster :)

SS - I have 4 dogs and 3 cats but Tiny is the boss of the dogs :)


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> Despie - Tiny is such a cuddle monster :) But Teddy is the biggest cuddle monster :)
> 
> SS - I have 4 dogs and 3 cats but Tiny is the boss of the dogs :)

She looks it :p


----------



## LLbean

I love how Tiny is not really Tiny at all hehehe it's cute


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: & :hug: everyone!

I am still reading everything and trying to catch up. 

Wooly....I love the bus costume! :rofl:

I can't wait to see your kids dressed up, T! :happydance:

Brooke...I saw one of those leashes once...:haha:

SS....Your 'kid's' are beautiful! :hugs:

Butterfly....Well done, it's a lovely piece! :thumbup:

J....What did G predict last time? :shrug:

Sorry is I missed anyone.....:hug::hug::hug:

Where is NS?


----------



## dachsundmom

I swore I would never use the kid leash and even made fun of parents who did...I totally get it now, lol.


----------



## LLbean

I used it and proud of it....my sister lost her daughter twice in a week! (try finding YOUR kid at Disneyland lol)


----------



## Desperado167

Well af cramps have just started ,so am sure it won't be long till the ugly witch appears ,that's another wasted month ,:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Well af cramps have just started ,so am sure it won't be long till the ugly witch appears ,that's another wasted month ,:shrug:

Despie :hugs: cramps can mean many things...not truly out until the full blown AF shows so chin up.


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Well af cramps have just started ,so am sure it won't be long till the ugly witch appears ,that's another wasted month ,:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T...:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: And we're all synchronising for November BFPs :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I don't think I am going to be too far behind.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Well the old AF hag is due with me on Saturday so we are all synchronising for November BFPS :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Despie.

I'm due Friday so will synchronise too :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well af cramps have just started ,so am sure it won't be long till the ugly witch appears ,that's another wasted month ,:shrug:
> 
> Despie :hugs: cramps can mean many things...not truly out until the full blown AF shows so chin up.Click to expand...

That's right, no need to worry until the witch strikes.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Just back from lunch, Indian food is good. :thumbup::munch::winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Indigo - she predicted October conception twice now :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well, although I have been stalking the threads this week, I hardly been writing as I struggle to do so from my smartphone, now that I am on my laptop I am going to try to catch up with all...

Despie, how was last night? Oh I have just read that you had a good time! Good! :thumbup: how are you feeling now hun?

Jodes, Hope your migraine has not come back. Hate those things, I get them every now and again! other than that, how are you this week? :hugs:

Dmom. your daughter is really cute! I bet she is really happy with her teeth being so nice after her dental work! Tell her it was worth the pain and that she looks stunning. (I had to wear braces as well at her age)

Wooly, your dog Tiny looks really cute in that outfit

And a big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all ladies!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Well, although I have been stalking the threads this week, I hardly been writing as I struggle to do so from my smartphone, now that I am on my laptop I am going to try to catch up with all...
> 
> Despie, how was last night? Oh I have just read that you had a good time! Good! :thumbup: how are you feeling now hun?
> 
> Jodes, Hope your migraine has not come back. Hate those things, I get them every now and again! other than that, how are you this week? :hugs:
> 
> Dmom. your daughter is really cute! I bet she is really happy with her teeth being so nice after her dental work! Tell her it was worth the pain and that she looks stunning. (I had to wear braces as well at her age)
> 
> Wooly, your dog Tiny looks really cute in that outfit
> 
> And a big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all ladies!

Thanks love i'm really well. Migraine only lasted a day phew because those buggers can sometimes last for days. I'm trying not to focus to much on ttc this month but just go with the flow. Just waiting on ovulation i'm hoping its on day 14 this cycle :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes, I am glad your migraine went! I unfortunately know too well that they can last for days!! nasty things!
Glad you are more relaxed about TTC this cycle :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower: I've been really busy at work today, got home late and had to rush out to the gym, I'm back now so I'm madly reading through all the posts.

I missed you guys today!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :flower: I've been really busy at work today, got home late and had to rush out to the gym, I'm back now so I'm madly reading through all the posts.
> 
> I missed you guys today!

Aww we missed you too ,good for you going to the gym ,xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I will post pics on the weekend, tonight I'm a bits knackered truth be told LOL

My visitors have gone home and I have the couch to myself.


----------



## dachsundmom

When do you leave for Paris?


----------



## NorthStar

Not til next week :thumbup: last chance to have full custody of the remote this weekend


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Not til next week :thumbup: last chance to have full custody of the remote this weekend

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Massive temp drop this morning and af pains all night am not even gonna waste a test ,was up the whole night with worry and weird dreams ,another two attempts at trying to snatch a kid yesterday and dd is terrified for her life so am keeping her off school today ,:cry::cry::cry:Any good news anyone ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Well IDK if it's good news, but I've got a temp drop too, so I think we are all synchronising cycles for November BFPs :thumbup:

I'm going to do a new banner, October = dead to me.


----------



## Sus09

I cant wait for my AF to get me! And syncronise with you ladies ready for November!! Xxx
By the way BnB is now appearing on mobile format and i cant find the smileys!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Massive hugs T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: stupid shitty AF :growlmad: 

I'm not surprised your dd is terrified my god are the police doing something about this :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

jesus christ these people better never cross me 'm very hormonal at the minute. I told this woman wtg the other day in Macdonalds. She bumped into me with her pushchair and didn't even apologise and gave me the most fility look. Well i lost it with her good and proper i even made her teary (by the way that doesn't make me feel good but she needed to understand what she had just done). I'm sorry but people shouldn't do this and should have manners. Manners get you everywhere in this world.

Anyway missed you too NS :hugs::hugs: i could do with some proper exercise i'm turning into a right fatty :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes you opened a can of whupass there girly !

I know the gym thing is not for everyone, god knows there were some hideous sights last night including an adult man clad in lycra which left nothing to the imagination and he wasn't even on a bike = social unaaceptable in my book. BUT it does make me feel better once I've been, it helps me cope with this TTC bullsh*t, must be the endorphins I think.

Despie :hugs: I hope the police are out in force looking for this guy, what I don't get is with all this CCTV everywhere this kind of stuff still goes unnoticed :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes you opened a can of whupass there girly !
> 
> I know the gym thing is not for everyone, god knows there were some hideous sights last night including an adult man clad in lycra which left nothing to the imagination and he wasn't even on a bike = social unaaceptable in my book. BUT it does make me feel better once I've been, it helps me cope with this TTC bullsh*t, must be the endorphins I think.
> 
> Despie :hugs: I hope the police are out in force looking for this guy, what I don't get is with all this CCTV everywhere this kind of stuff still goes unnoticed :shrug:

I know but i'm sick of people having no manners. My kids get told off if they forget their manners. Jude has only turned 3 and in every sentence he says please, thank you and your welcome. 

I use to go to the gym a lot like 6 times a week so i know what you mean about some sights :wacko: i can never get the opportunity to go anymore because of dh work committments and the kids out of school activities. I know people say 'well make the time' but they don't have my busy lifestyle haha! I will get the opportunity to go swimming next weekend as dh not working then. :hugs: God i'm a right moaner today haha


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> I cant wait for my AF to get me! And syncronise with you ladies ready for November!! Xxx
> By the way BnB is now appearing on mobile format and i cant find the smileys!!

have they an app for the iphone? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Totally agree Jodes, a well mannered child is really a pleasure to be around :thumbup: so well done.

Have the boys got a Wii? Macwooly works out at home on the Wii, might be worth doing that if you miss that feeling?


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Totally agree Jodes, a well mannered child is really a pleasure to be around :thumbup: so well done.
> 
> Have the boys got a Wii? Macwooly works out at home on the Wii, might be worth doing that if you miss that feeling?

yes we have a wii and the board too i did use the wii after Jude was born and lost over a stone in weight but the kids have knackered the disc so i will have to buy a new one. I think i will start this up again :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Sounds like a plan, you should ask Macwooly what she's using I think she got Wii Zumba or something like that too :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi:

Despie - I don't blame you keeping your DD home :nope: I hope this horrid sicko is caught soon :hugs:

Jodes - as NS says I use my Wii daily but I also have brought some workout dvds. I have got some Jillian Michaels' ones but I'm still not ready for those yet so got some easier ones which don't seem much but really get my heart rate up and a sweat on :) I haven't exercise as much as I should the last couple of weeks so don't beat yourself up about it :hugs: 

But good on your Jodes for helping someone revisit their manners :thumbup: It drives me nuts when people don't have manners :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Sounds like a plan, you should ask Macwooly what she's using I think she got Wii Zumba or something like that too :thumbup:

Wii Fit and Wii Zumba which I love :) I don't get all the steps right and sometimes just giggle my hips till I catch up again but it makes me smile :)

Gyms just don't do it for me as I feel totally inadequate plus sights of people forced into lycra leaving nothing to the imagination just makes me feels :sick:

But next week I am getting my bum into gear and joining the aquafit classes I've seen and hoping to sort myself enough to go Tuesdays and Thursdays :) Hoping my knee will appreciate it :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan, you should ask Macwooly what she's using I think she got Wii Zumba or something like that too :thumbup:
> 
> Wii Fit and Wii Zumba which I love :) I don't get all the steps right and sometimes just giggle my hips till I catch up again but it makes me smile :)
> 
> Gyms just don't do it for me as I feel totally inadequate plus sights of people forced into lycra leaving nothing to the imagination just makes me feels :sick:
> 
> But next week I am getting my bum into gear and joining the aquafit classes I've seen and hoping to sort myself enough to go Tuesdays and Thursdays :) Hoping my knee will appreciate it :)Click to expand...

Yeah i have the wii fit although that should say i did have the wii fit haha i'm thinking of buying the zumba :thumbup: does anyone know if you can still do tummy exercises in the TWW just in case you are :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Water based classes are a great option for anyone with joint problems :thumbup: if I didn't have such curly hair I would definitely try those, as you get a really good workout without the risk of joint damage. I do tend to eat anything that's not nailed down after going swimming though :rofl:

There is no way a man should wear lycra in public unless whizzing past on a bike :nope: end of, I did not know where to look.

When I'm staying in a hotel next week I'll be using the treadmill which I really detest, but needs must.


----------



## NorthStar

Yes you can still do all the stomach exercises as even if something is happening it's too small to get dislodged by crunches etc at that stage. There was a lady on here who was a fitness trainer who confirmed this, so exercise away ha ha.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Yes you can still do all the stomach exercises as even if something is happening it's too small to get dislodged by crunches etc at that stage. There was a lady on here who was a fitness trainer who confirmed this, so exercise away ha ha.

So pleased you said that :) I've been avoiding my abs exercise since possible O and hating it :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, is this one person who is suspected of trying to take another child?:growlmad:

Which DD stayed home from school? :cry:

I am waiting to join the October is dead club....start manifesting. 

My new siggy and avatar is ready to roll! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

i've just done the Davina McColl boxercise DVD omg i'm knackered did around 200 sit ups


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the pic Jodie!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Love the pic Jodie!

I know like butter wouldn't melt eh! Haha he's a little sod who runs off in supermarkets :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh and i'm doing really well with the every other day plan it won't last though


----------



## dachsundmom

Why not?


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes well done on the exercise :thumbup: I struggle with 20 sit ups let alone 200 :shock: Good for you :)

Is it Jude who runs off?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, only on here for a bit as I have sooo much to do today but wanted to catch up.

NS, you just gave me the biggest :rofl: ever with your excuse for not doing aqua classes because your hair is too curly :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: - now I have heard it all!!

Jodes well done on the boxercise - that is knackering but really good exercise, I must get on to something like that but I am so lazy :blush:

T, OMG am not surprised you kept your DD home - the police much catch this guy now, what a nightmare!

Am ready to synchronise for tomorrow, need to sort out a last month banner! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Why not?

because i'll start to panic and wonder if i've done enough :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes well done on the exercise :thumbup: I struggle with 20 sit ups let alone 200 :shock: Good for you :)
> 
> Is it Jude who runs off?

yes


----------



## NorthStar

Jude is so cute, if I pass on my curly hair gene I will get me one of them :thumbup: sounds like this little guy needs some kind of GPS tag on him like they do on wild birds :rofl: 

And well done Jodes on doing the boxercise DVD, so you threw some punches and kicks, that will be excellent for your mood ha ha.

Butterfly :rofl: you're not a member of the curly haired community or you would have AGREED with my comments about aquafit.


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes - I thought it was Jude who wondered off. 

I hope I don't offend you but I did smile when I realised it was Jude who wandered as did you know in the Catholic Church we pray to St Jude for lost things? :)

NS - I have a slight wave in my hair and know if I have my hair dried straight at the hair dressers it will be wavy again without 10 minutes on a damp day so I can have some sympathy for aquafit and curly hair as I would expect after the time spent getting your hair right the thought of it going curly again when you want a straight day must drive you nuts.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jude is so cute, if I pass on my curly hair gene I will get me one of them :thumbup: sounds like this little guy needs some kind of GPS tag on him like they do on wild birds :rofl:
> 
> And well done Jodes on doing the boxercise DVD, so you threw some punches and kicks, that will be excellent for your mood ha ha.
> 
> Butterfly :rofl: you're not a member of the curly haired community or you would have AGREED with my comments about aquafit.

haha i have frizzy hair so i know what you mean :thumbup: Yes Jude certainly needs something :thumbup:

yes i needed to throw a few punches and kicks i'll be suffering tonight and tomorrow though :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

I love doing the boxing on the Wii Fit if I'm having a stressful day :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes - I thought it was Jude who wondered off.
> 
> I hope I don't offend you but I did smile when I realised it was Jude who wandered as did you know in the Catholic Church we pray to St Jude for lost things? :)
> 
> NS - I have a slight wave in my hair and know if I have my hair dried straight at the hair dressers it will be wavy again without 10 minutes on a damp day so I can have some sympathy for aquafit and curly hair as I would expect after the time spent getting your hair right the thought of it going curly again when you want a straight day must drive you nuts.

haha oh really now that is funny :thumbup: i'm catholic but i never go to church anymore


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jodes - I thought it was Jude who wondered off.
> 
> I hope I don't offend you but I did smile when I realised it was Jude who wandered as did you know in the Catholic Church we pray to St Jude for lost things? :)
> 
> NS - I have a slight wave in my hair and know if I have my hair dried straight at the hair dressers it will be wavy again without 10 minutes on a damp day so I can have some sympathy for aquafit and curly hair as I would expect after the time spent getting your hair right the thought of it going curly again when you want a straight day must drive you nuts.
> 
> haha oh really now that is funny :thumbup: i'm catholic but i never go to church anymoreClick to expand...

I don't attend a Catholic church any more but I can remember growing up we would always pray to St Jude for anything lost like keys; cats; etc :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

With you ladies on the suffering, I went pretty hard at Pump last night as I know next week I'll not be able to go, and walking up the stairs I'm like the little Mermaid where every step was like walking on knives LOL.

Since I moved back to Scotland I don't straighten my hair too often, too much hard work, and often it's trashed just by moisture in the air, but it's nice to do it now and then, but it would just be a tangled mess if I went anywhere near a chlorinated pool.


----------



## Macwooly

NS - hope you don't suffer for too long :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jodes - I thought it was Jude who wondered off.
> 
> I hope I don't offend you but I did smile when I realised it was Jude who wandered as did you know in the Catholic Church we pray to St Jude for lost things? :)
> 
> NS - I have a slight wave in my hair and know if I have my hair dried straight at the hair dressers it will be wavy again without 10 minutes on a damp day so I can have some sympathy for aquafit and curly hair as I would expect after the time spent getting your hair right the thought of it going curly again when you want a straight day must drive you nuts.
> 
> haha oh really now that is funny :thumbup: i'm catholic but i never go to church anymoreClick to expand...
> 
> I don't attend a Catholic church any more but I can remember growing up we would always pray to St Jude for anything lost like keys; cats; etc :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha i don't remember doing any of that as a child, i'm sure we did but i probably went into a world of my own. I always had to go on a Sunday with my Gran and school


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> NS - hope you don't suffer for too long :hugs:

Thanks :flower: I felt 100% better for it emotionally, really it does help me a lot, so for that I'll put up with some aches and pains.

And all I really have to do is think of my skinny boy with his size 32" trousers when motivation is low :rofl:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good morning ladies, well, good afternoon to most of you,

Desperado167- this is awful, I would be terrified, I hope the police catches the bas***d. 

Jodes-some people need reminding. McDonalds or the Dorchester shouldn't matter. Well done.

NorthStar-lol to the man in lycra. I can imagine how absurd he looked, we have nuts like him here as well. IUnfortunately, it's not the exercise they're after.

Macwooly-:thumbup:to Zumba. I love it. I try to attend a live class at least once a week at my DD's school gym. 

Hugs to everyone else How's your day going so far? My temp gone up from 97.9 to 98.4, don't know if it means anything :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sstar...can you put a permanent link to your chart, in your siggy?

Technically, one temp shouldn't be taken to mean anything on it's own...we're looking for a pattern.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Sstar...can you put a permanent link to your chart, in your siggy?
> 
> Technically, one temp shouldn't be taken to mean anything on it's own...we're looking for a pattern.

I will add my link. I understand that the pattern is more important than temp fluctuation but after reading on numerous sites, the increase of 0.4-1 after +OPK (even though it might have been false lh surge) makes me a little uneasy. But thank you guys for your expert opinion and helpful advice. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sstar...can you put a permanent link to your chart, in your siggy?
> 
> Technically, one temp shouldn't be taken to mean anything on it's own...we're looking for a pattern.
> 
> I will add my link. I understand that the pattern is more important than temp fluctuation but after reading on numerous sites, the increase of 0.4-1 after +OPK (even though it might have been false lh surge) makes me a little uneasy. But thank you guys for your expert opinion and helpful advice. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I listen to Dmom and Northstar far more than FF or any of the other charting sites :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

We aim to please :flower:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

One more question: Based on the info I read (as you can see no use there), temperature should be taken at the same time each day. If it was checked earlier (add 1/10 for every hour) or later (subtract 1/10 for every hour) than usual, an adjustment should take place. Shouldn't FF do this automatically? I like to sleep an extra hour or two on weekends. :blush: And what do You do in this case?


----------



## Butterfly67

Is it just me that wakes up without an alarm at the time I started with when i got my bbt (which I did not choose and is way too early!!)? For the last 5 days I have woken up at 6.20 almost exactly on the dot, no alarm -what is that all about?! :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> One more question: Based on the info I read (as you can see no use there), temperature should be taken at the same time each day. If it was checked earlier (add 1/10 for every hour) or later (subtract 1/10 for every hour) than usual, an adjustment should take place. Shouldn't FF do this automatically? I like to sleep an extra hour or two on weekends. :blush: And what do You do in this case?

https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.php


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Butterfly67 said:


> Is it just me that wakes up without an alarm at the time I started with when i got my bbt (which I did not choose and is way too early!!)? For the last 5 days I have woken up at 6.20 almost exactly on the dot, no alarm -what is that all about?! :grr:

I would never get to work on time without an alarm :nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> One more question: Based on the info I read (as you can see no use there), temperature should be taken at the same time each day. If it was checked earlier (add 1/10 for every hour) or later (subtract 1/10 for every hour) than usual, an adjustment should take place. Shouldn't FF do this automatically? I like to sleep an extra hour or two on weekends. :blush: And what do You do in this case?
> 
> https://whenmybaby.com/basalbodytemperature.phpClick to expand...

WoW, thank you so much, this is very helpful. And I was exercising my math skills :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it works for you...if you have some temps on your chart now that need to be adjusted, go ahead and do it...it might change your chart some.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you picture the time in your mind (or repeat it over and over) then you'll wake at that time and don't need an alarm. Or you could just be going :wacko: here!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you picture the time in your mind (or repeat it over and over) then you'll wake at that time and don't need an alarm. Or you could just be going :wacko: here!! :haha:

Hi there! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Jax :hi::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Done. Don't see much change though. What do you think now?


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Done. Don't see much change though. What do you think now?

Do me a favor, if you don't mind...please put in 2 or 3 higer temps for the next days and tell me if you get x-hairs...I am wondering if FF is going to call O day, CD10....


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Done. Don't see much change though. What do you think now?
> 
> Do me a favor, if you don't mind...please put in 2 or 3 higer temps for the next days and tell me if you get x-hairs...I am wondering if FF is going to call O day, CD10....Click to expand...

Yes, it did. take a look. I am off to a meeting, will be back in an hour. Thank you.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, then all we can do is wait for the temps...if it drops again tomorrow, then I would say start POAS again...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you picture the time in your mind (or repeat it over and over) then you'll wake at that time and don't need an alarm. Or you could just be going :wacko: here!! :haha:
> 
> Hi there! :hugs:Click to expand...

:howdy: partner!


----------



## dachsundmom

What's new Jax?


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Hello Jax :hi::hi::hi::hi:

:hi: Wooly!!!

I have scrambled eggs for brains this afternoon and keep thinking I'm doing stuff wrong so as long as I'm tapping away on here, work won't know that I'm not working :haha:

You okay?x


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> What's new Jax?

:bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn::bfn: aka Big Fat Nuffink, well nothing TTC anyway, still boring.com. In fact I don't feel I've got much to write about really all I seem to do is work, I've not even seen DH since Sunday - hey maybe that's not a bad thing!!:thumbup:

What's new in your world?x


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, I'm sure I've read somewhere that if you picture the time in your mind (or repeat it over and over) then you'll wake at that time and don't need an alarm. Or you could just be going :wacko: here!! :haha:

:hi: Jax, yeah probably the :wacko: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

BFN too!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> BFN too!

:hugs: nice to know I'm not alone :hugs: I really think I've hit the wall with this TTC stuff!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> BFN too!
> 
> :hugs: nice to know I'm not alone :hugs: I really think I've hit the wall with this TTC stuff!!Click to expand...

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> BFN too!
> 
> :hugs: nice to know I'm not alone :hugs: I really think I've hit the wall with this TTC stuff!!Click to expand...
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)Click to expand...

:thumbup: You got it!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I am back earlier than planned. These meetings are just a waste of time.
:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Is it just me that wakes up without an alarm at the time I started with when i got my bbt (which I did not choose and is way too early!!)? For the last 5 days I have woken up at 6.20 almost exactly on the dot, no alarm -what is that all about?! :grr:

:thumbup:Same here ,weird :wacko:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Well, then all we can do is wait for the temps...if it drops again tomorrow, then I would say start POAS again...

das is nicht gut. 

Well, I was planning on taking October off anyway, so no tears there. Will see.


----------



## Jax41

5hooting 5tar said:


> I am back earlier than planned. These meetings are just a waste of time.
> :dohh:

:hi: 5tar! Nice to meet you :flower: I feel like we have meetings for the sake of meetings here sometimes!


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Hello Jax :hi::hi::hi::hi:
> 
> :hi: Wooly!!!
> 
> I have scrambled eggs for brains this afternoon and keep thinking I'm doing stuff wrong so as long as I'm tapping away on here, work won't know that I'm not working :haha:
> 
> You okay?xClick to expand...

Not bad waiting on AF at the weekend :) Then we can all get November BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jax41 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> I am back earlier than planned. These meetings are just a waste of time.
> :dohh:
> 
> :hi: 5tar! Nice to meet you :flower: I feel like we have meetings for the sake of meetings here sometimes!Click to expand...

Nice to meet you too. :flower: Same here. They schedule 50 meetings a day and want you to be done with projects on time too. "Grow from love.":dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi all,just back from a meeting with ds teacher ,took forever ,:sleep:,jodes your little son is adorable ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Great that you've managed to get his tags and the police is now informed. This is so crazy. How's everybody else reacting to this, your neighbors, the school?


----------



## Jodes2011

Well would you believe it our school just gave out a letter explaining a man tried to get a girl into his car yesterday wtf is going on. I've noticed a lot more police patroling the streets after school today :growlmad: 

SStar you remind me of me a few months back asking loads of questions about temping/charting haha :hugs:

Thanks T he is very cute :hugs::hugs::hugs:

PS i am aching from top to toe


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Great that you've managed to get his tags and the police is now informed. This is so crazy. How's everybody else reacting to this, your neighbors, the school?

Some peeps are really scared ,others are just continuing to let their kids run the streets alone ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Well would you believe it our school just gave out a letter explaining a man tried to get a girl into his car yesterday wtf is going on. I've noticed a lot more police patroling the streets after school today :growlmad:
> 
> SStar you remind me of me a few months back asking loads of questions about temping/charting haha :hugs:
> 
> Thanks T he is very cute :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> PS i am aching from top to toe

Awk Hun ,is it from your workout or shagging dh :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes and Despie :hugs: I am so sorry you are having this worry as mums :hugs:

It is the one thing about having a child which scares me to death :nope:

Despie well done on getting the reg plate :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

shagging haha (saying that its been pretty good these past 2 times :winkwink:)


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?


----------



## Indigo77

This is terrible! :nope:

How scary! 

T...Well done, but don't try to do anything too crazy, now....:grr:....Let the police handle it...:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

It is really scary especially if your a mum to girls :nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo are you using soy this cycle?


----------



## Indigo77

Love the new avatar, J! He is one of the cutest little boys I have ever seen! :awww:

Yes, what did Madame Gail have to say? If you email her, she tends to be quicker.


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, this is my soy cycle. CD2-6...80,80,160,160,160...
I am going to try the syringe next time! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> shagging haha (saying that its been pretty good these past 2 times :winkwink:)

Yay for great sex,:)


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, this is my soy cycle. CD2-6...80,80,160,160,160...
> I am going to try the syringe next time! :winkwink:

and i've noticed you haven't ovulated yet? When do you normally ovulate? 

syringe as in for the spermys? haha i'm very slow today


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Jodes and Despie :hugs: I am so sorry you are having this worry as mums :hugs:
> 
> It is the one thing about having a child which scares me to death :nope:
> 
> Despie well done on getting the reg plate :thumbup:

Me too wooly ,I just want to keep my kids with me 24/7 wen this crap is going on ,:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> shagging haha (saying that its been pretty good these past 2 times :winkwink:)
> 
> Yay for great sex,I cant remember wen I had good sex without the stress of ttc ,maybe at the weekend I will surprise dh with some sexy moves :haha::haha:Click to expand...

yeah you go girl :thumbup::hugs: I even managed the big O :blush::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my soy cycle. CD2-6...80,80,160,160,160...
> I am going to try the syringe next time! :winkwink:
> 
> and i've noticed you haven't ovulated yet? When do you normally ovulate?
> 
> syringe as in for the spermys? haha i'm very slow todayClick to expand...

Cd19
Yes


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, this is my soy cycle. CD2-6...80,80,160,160,160...
> I am going to try the syringe next time! :winkwink:
> 
> and i've noticed you haven't ovulated yet? When do you normally ovulate?
> 
> syringe as in for the spermys? haha i'm very slow todayClick to expand...
> 
> Cd19
> YesClick to expand...

Ok so you should see your surge pretty soon then? FX :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/ba147fcb.jpg

Yep...by tonight...


----------



## Sus09

Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!

Anyway I have just finished work so that is great! 

Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!

As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs: 

I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:

To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?

I haven't gotten it back yet.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Indigo!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/ba147fcb.jpg
> 
> Yep...by tonight...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Are u inserting the syringe into a soft cup ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Great that you've managed to get his tags and the police is now informed. This is so crazy. How's everybody else reacting to this, your neighbors, the school?
> 
> Some peeps are really scared ,others are just continuing to let their kids run the streets alone ,:nope:Click to expand...

I hope they catch him soon, so you guys can relax. Terrible.:hugs:

Just back from another meeting. They schedule them during lunch now. Arrggh!


----------



## Indigo77

No, I think I will try that next cycle....syringe up my cooter and some in the softcup....I need to get more...I don't like to have more than one variable per cycle.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?

No, not yet. I really want it. Please, please, please Brooke.:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?
> 
> No, not yet. I really want it. Please, please, please Brooke.:blush:Click to expand...

Did you ask me for one?

I must have missed it, if you did...

Ok, 3-4 yes or no type questions and I would like to know your first name; PM me with it, if you don't want it on the forum.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> shagging haha (saying that its been pretty good these past 2 times :winkwink:)
> 
> Yay for great sex,I cant remember wen I had good sex without the stress of ttc ,maybe at the weekend I will surprise dh with some sexy moves :haha::haha:Click to expand...

My DH keeps blaming me for cutting all the fun out of sex with my TTCing. :cry:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?
> 
> No, not yet. I really want it. Please, please, please Brooke.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ask me for one?
> 
> I must have missed it, if you did...
> 
> Ok, 3-4 yes or no type questions and I would like to know your first name; PM me with it, if you don't want it on the forum.Click to expand...

Sure will. Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> No, I think I will try that next cycle....syringe up my cooter and some in the softcup....I need to get more...I don't like to have more than one variable per cycle.

I thought i read somewhere that they only produced about 1 teaspoon at a time but that doesn't seem much lol :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Ladies so worried for you and that crazy person trying to get the kids...WHAT IS WRONG WITH PEOPLE!!!!!! I hope they catch that ******* QUICK!!! I would not let my child out of my sight that is SO SCARY!!!!

Much love and hugs to you all!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/ba147fcb.jpg
> 
> Yep...by tonight...

now that is what i call a surge get :sex: lady :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> No, I think I will try that next cycle....syringe up my cooter and some in the softcup....I need to get more...I don't like to have more than one variable per cycle.

:thumbup:Make sure u prop your bottom up well before u or dh inserts it ,I usually lie with my legs up the wall or just lie flat with pillows under me and insert it then stay still for 10-30 mins :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!

:hugs::hugs: they are bloody awful aren't they :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?
> 
> No, not yet. I really want it. Please, please, please Brooke.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ask me for one?
> 
> I must have missed it, if you did...
> 
> Ok, 3-4 yes or no type questions and I would like to know your first name; PM me with it, if you don't want it on the forum.Click to expand...
> 
> Sure will. Thank you. :hugs:Click to expand...

I'm Anna by the way girls. Nice to meet you all :flower: I am ready to answer :D


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!
> 
> As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs:
> 
> I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: to you too hun x lets hope its good news :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No, I think I will try that next cycle....syringe up my cooter and some in the softcup....I need to get more...I don't like to have more than one variable per cycle.
> 
> I thought i read somewhere that they only produced about 1 teaspoon at a time but that doesn't seem much lol :shrug:Click to expand...

It varies, but there is more volume with more abstinence. 
We will try the 48 hour thing, so there should be enough. 
I think we'll do the softcup twice and the syringe once.


----------



## Jodes2011

i've thrown my softcups away :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Anna!

What would you like me to ask...keep the questions simple; I am at work right now, but will do the reading when I get home.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> i've thrown my softcups away :hi:

Smart girl!:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke and sstar did you have that reading done?
> 
> No, not yet. I really want it. Please, please, please Brooke.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you ask me for one?
> 
> I must have missed it, if you did...
> 
> Ok, 3-4 yes or no type questions and I would like to know your first name; PM me with it, if you don't want it on the forum.Click to expand...
> 
> Sure will. Thank you. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm Anna by the way girls. Nice to meet you all :flower: I am ready to answer :DClick to expand...

Anna you need to tell Brooke your 4 questions :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No, I think I will try that next cycle....syringe up my cooter and some in the softcup....I need to get more...I don't like to have more than one variable per cycle.
> 
> :thumbup:Make sure u prop your bottom up well before u or dh inserts it ,I usually lie with my legs up the wall or just lie flat with pillows under me and insert it then stay still for 10-30 mins :thumbup:Click to expand...

Will do....Do you think he will need his headlight?:haha:

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/id/thumb/4/4a/19-led-headlight.jpg/100px-19-led-headlight.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Yep indigo ,headlight and tongs and def rubber gloves ,it's a tricky business :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Yep indigo ,headlight and tongs and def rubber gloves ,it's a tricky business :haha::haha:

eww haha :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!! 

I normally get them befor AF as well.

Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Anna!
> 
> What would you like me to ask...keep the questions simple; I am at work right now, but will do the reading when I get home.

Oh, my 4 questions? :laugh2:I have more than that:blush:

Ok, will I ever have another child?

Can we avoid Yes or No answers here and you'll tell me when? If not, then, will it be soon? :haha:

Will it be a boy?

Will my husband get his doctorate? 

I don't know if I was within the limits? Thank you Brooke, please do it at your spare time. If there's something else you'd like to tell me, whatever it might be, please share.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will do it this evening.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!!
> 
> I normally get them befor AF as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx

The cure is not for the faint hearted :haha: The best cure for a migraine unless it involves being :sick: if for you to get your OH to give you an orgasm!

Seriously it works well and then they stop moaning as they get some unscheduled :sex: afterwards as well :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!!
> 
> I normally get them befor AF as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx
> 
> The cure is not for the faint hearted :haha: The best cure for a migraine unless it involves being :sick: if for you to get your OH to give you an orgasm!
> 
> Seriously it works well and then they stop moaning as they get some unscheduled :sex: afterwards as well :)Click to expand...

and it does work :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

glad people are embracing "the cure" hehehe


----------



## Sus09

Dmom!!! I did not know you could do readings!! Wow!! You are a very impressive woman, lots of admiration from my part!!! And a little envy lol just joking, I really admire your skills though.
Me and my friend are going to book a reading to see what they say.
Feel very curious, never had one done!!


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> glad people are embracing "the cure" hehehe

I've embraced it so much I fake migraines :rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> glad people are embracing "the cure" hehehe
> 
> I've embraced it so much I fake migraines :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Dmom!!! I did not know you could do readings!! Wow!! You are a very impressive woman, lots of admiration from my part!!! And a little envy lol just joking, I really admire your skills though.
> Me and my friend are going to book a reading to see what they say.
> Feel very curious, never had one done!!

Ummmm, I 'play' with it, lol.

I cannot read for myself at all...wrong, wrong, wrong.


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!!
> 
> I normally get them befor AF as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx
> 
> The cure is not for the faint hearted :haha: The best cure for a migraine unless it involves being :sick: if for you to get your OH to give you an orgasm!
> 
> Seriously it works well and then they stop moaning as they get some unscheduled :sex: afterwards as well :)Click to expand...

OH, I like the idea!!!!!!!!:haha:
specially if it works!! well at least I am sure I will forget about the migraine when I get the orgasm :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom!!! I did not know you could do readings!! Wow!! You are a very impressive woman, lots of admiration from my part!!! And a little envy lol just joking, I really admire your skills though.
> Me and my friend are going to book a reading to see what they say.
> Feel very curious, never had one done!!
> 
> Ummmm, I 'play' with it, lol.
> 
> I cannot read for myself at all...wrong, wrong, wrong.Click to expand...

Afriend of mine says that as well, she does "play" with her readings as well but she says it is very wrong to do it for herself. She does not like to carry out readings for friends either. She did say once, when I went through a horrible time taht things would get better and really good for me withing a month and she was right! Maybe I should ask her about my conception :haha:

It is nice to be able to do some readings though, I find it interesting.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hooray, my husband just called and all damages to my roof and the ceiling have been finally fixed. I have tons to do now, but at least this won't be pressing on me anymore. Goodbye Irene, goodbyeforever:happydance:


----------



## cebethel

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!!
> 
> I normally get them befor AF as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx
> 
> The cure is not for the faint hearted :haha: The best cure for a migraine unless it involves being :sick: if for you to get your OH to give you an orgasm!
> 
> Seriously it works well and then they stop moaning as they get some unscheduled :sex: afterwards as well :)Click to expand...

Wait, do we need OH for the orgasm? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone take care ,love and prayers for u all ,ESP Elizabeth ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Good night! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok Anna...here it is:

Will A have another baby...yes

Will the baby be a boy...no

Will her DH finish his PhD...no swing...there is some conflict here

Will A's baby be healthy...yes

Will A have a baby by March...no swing

Will A have a baby by May...yes

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you Despie

Nite nite sweetie!

And I promise you I am ok now...disappointed but ok


----------



## crystal443

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mcwooly! Sorry to hear you are a migraine sufferer as well. Nasty things! Oh any cure is welcome!!
> 
> I normally get them befor AF as well.
> 
> Fingers crossed for you not getting one this cycle xx
> 
> The cure is not for the faint hearted :haha: The best cure for a migraine unless it involves being :sick: if for you to get your OH to give you an orgasm!
> 
> Seriously it works well and then they stop moaning as they get some unscheduled :sex: afterwards as well :)Click to expand...

I've never heard of this:happydance::happydance: I'm definatly going to give this a go when I get a migraine next!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thank you Brooke. This is so cool. :thumbup:How do you do it? So, by May I should be pregnant? Cant wait. :happydance:Too bad it isnt sooner. My DH wants a son but hey, its his genetics. :winkwink:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Dont understand what might be the problem with his studies. I am so tired of this. :dohh:Dont even want to care anymore. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Dont understand what might be the problem with his studies. I am so tired of this. :dohh:Dont even want to care anymore. :nope:

Please don't take this literally as a problem...he could just need a weekend break, lol.:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I'll give him two if that's the case


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Thank you Despie
> 
> Nite nite sweetie!
> 
> And I promise you I am ok now...disappointed but ok

Awk babes ,I wish I could hug u irl ,u are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,:flower:Another temp drop today so Yee ha the witch is coming :happydance:Wish she would bloody hurry up :haha:Am so looking forward to using my new bbt ,dd off today and we are going to get our hair and nails done then some Xmas shopping ,wooly I hope af is staying away for you :hugs:Llbean ,love u huni ,thinking of you today :hugs::hugs:N.s ,still havent seen theses pics ,am sure u are tired out with the family ,hope u are ok :hugs::hugs:Bf ,morning lovely ,how are you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus sum ,ss morning lovely ladies ,how are you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke and indigo ,am sure u are still fast asleep but morning anyway ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,hope u have a lovely day Hun and keep smiling ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:And everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie 
Have a lovely day with DD today having your girlie pampering, Il'l be back later on, I haven't downloaded the pics yet, sorry I'm hopeless did almost 12 hour day at work yesterday.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!
> 
> As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs:
> 
> I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:Click to expand...

Got it all Xed for you Wooly!!!xXx


----------



## Macwooly

Morning all :hi:

LL :hugs: But pleased to hear from your journal you're having another go at the IVF :hugs:

NS hope work calms for you soon but sometimes it's good to be busy stops you thinking about TTC all the time :)

Dmom hope Barney's belly stays ok with the change of food :hugs:

Indigo, Jodes and Shooting Star - hope you catch your eggs :dust:

Despie have a lovely day with DD :)

Sorry to anyone I've missed my brain is mush this morning :blush:

Despie AF is due tomorrow or Sunday and last cycle I got no AF cramps till an hour before she showed. Because I'm not sure when I ovulated and because that can be different by 2 days based on all my cycles charting I won't really know what's happening with AF till Tuesday really. So I might POAS on Tuesday but don't tell anyone :shhh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Tracey, your day sounds fab...I keep saying that I am going to take a day off, but it never happens; I don't really love what I do, but I can't walk away from it...:wacko:

NS...it's beer time soon, isn't it?

Wooly, Indigo, Jax, Jodie, Suma, Anna, and everyone else...:hugs::hugs:

I got my temp drop this morning and I have never had a chart so ugly before...I am ready to roll out my November avatar and siggy...here's hoping I get to tomorrow.


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!
> 
> As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs:
> 
> I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Got it all Xed for you Wooly!!!xXxClick to expand...

Jax I think we posted at the same time and how could I forget mentioning you :blush:

I do have mush brain and to be honest I came back from walking the dogs (I had driven them to their favourite woods) I came in the house and sat down and 10 minutes later realised I left the dogs in the car :dohh::dohh::blush: They all forgave me for a big hug and a treat thankfully :)

Dmom can't wait to see the new banner :) Although wish I wasn't having to :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

DM I'll be having a beer when I get home from the gym tonight to celebrate the weekend, having lunch right now, and frantically trying to get through my to do list, I'll probably have to work saturday as well :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

My BIL is in town this weekend, but I think I might have gotten out of the visit; the guys are all heading to DH's BFF's house tonight and a hotel tomorrow night...:happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

So a night of trashy tv with DD and full custody of remote?

Love the hotdogs btw, awesome avatar.

I am looking for a new one myself, soon as I get AF my pumpkin is history :thumbup: any time now.


----------



## Macwooly

You ladies inspire me with your avatars :thumbup: I'm so naff at looking for them :blush:

Dmom yeah for full control of the remote :thumbup: 

NS don't blame you having a drink. I could kill for a G&T at the moment but not happening till AF shows so possibly in the next couple of days :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't watch TV, but maybe I will tonight, lol


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom maybe you can find some re-runs of Deadliest Catch to watch :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom maybe you can find some re-runs of Deadliest Catch to watch :thumbup:

I have recorded most of them, lol:blush:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dmom maybe you can find some re-runs of Deadliest Catch to watch :thumbup:
> 
> I have recorded most of them, lol:blush:Click to expand...

No need to blush. I'm impressed you have most recorded :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mind you, IDK how to record them..but N has the DVR set to record whenever an episode comes on, lol.:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Mind you, IDK how to record them..but N has the DVR set to record whenever an episode comes on, lol.:thumbup:

DH has no idea when things are on as I set everything to record for him :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Dh loves that programme and has asked me for fishing equipment for xmas 

Afternoon ladies been a very busy morning and only managed to come on now and catching up hugs to all :hugs:

Wooly are migraine free? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes - I am still migraine free today but :shhh: as hoping the :witch: has lost directions to my house - FXed


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes - I am still migraine free today but :shhh: as hoping the :witch: has lost directions to my house - FXed

OMG i really hope so :thumbup: will you test when late? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Jodes - I am still migraine free today but :shhh: as hoping the :witch: has lost directions to my house - FXed
> 
> OMG i really hope so :thumbup: will you test when late? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeap but due to my cycle occasionally being 27 days that would move AF date from Saturday to Monday so probably test Tuesday if AF hasn't shown up :)

But last cycle I got my migraine but still got all excited the day before her visit as no other AF symptoms but then the day she was due AF symptoms started and an hour later she visited :nope: 

But if AF still arrives at least it looks like the pre-AF migraine may have gone so that's good news still :D


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!
> 
> As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs:
> 
> I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Got it all Xed for you Wooly!!!xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Jax I think we posted at the same time and how could I forget mentioning you :blush:
> 
> I do have mush brain and to be honest I came back from walking the dogs (I had driven them to their favourite woods) I came in the house and sat down and 10 minutes later realised I left the dogs in the car :dohh::dohh::blush: They all forgave me for a big hug and a treat thankfully :)
> 
> Dmom can't wait to see the new banner :) Although wish I wasn't having to :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: Hey you're forgiven :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, its me who has a nasty migraine today! Booooo hate them!
> 
> Anyway I have just finished work so that is great!
> 
> Oh, some talking about sex without stress of ttc! Cant remember what that is lol!
> 
> As a fellow migraine suffer I'm sending huge :hugs:
> 
> I can let you know my migraine cure if you wish which a lovely BnB member told me about and it really works :thumbup:
> 
> To be honest I was expecting a migraine today as AF is due Saturday and I always get a migraine 48 hours before she visits and I have ever since AF started visiting me but no migraine yet :) Hope I haven't spoke to soon :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Got it all Xed for you Wooly!!!xXxClick to expand...
> 
> Jax I think we posted at the same time and how could I forget mentioning you :blush:
> 
> I do have mush brain and to be honest I came back from walking the dogs (I had driven them to their favourite woods) I came in the house and sat down and 10 minutes later realised I left the dogs in the car :dohh::dohh::blush: They all forgave me for a big hug and a treat thankfully :)
> 
> Dmom can't wait to see the new banner :) Although wish I wasn't having to :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: Hey you're forgiven :flower:Click to expand...

Thank you :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Deadliest catch.....I like that programme too but hey seen one crab seen 'em all :haha:

Northstar, I'll be having a 'beer' too, in fact I've been keeping topped up all week :blush: 

So do the majority of you not drink, even the odd glass, at all until AF shows? I feel a bad girl if you don't! :blush:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hello to all you lovely ladies,:hi:

How are you? I am embracing this Friday.:kiss: Just got to work and can't wait to get out. Don't know how busy I'll get today, Fridays always tent to surprise me. I'll try to sit quietly and read your posts; maybe they won't notice me here. :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Hello to all you lovely ladies,:hi:
> 
> How are you? I am embracing this Friday.:kiss: Just got to work and can't wait to get out. Don't know how busy I'll get today, Fridays always tent to surprise me. I'll try to sit quietly and read your posts; maybe they won't notice me here. :winkwink:

morning hun :hugs:x


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Deadliest catch.....I like that programme too but hey seen one crab seen 'em all :haha:
> 
> Northstar, I'll be having a 'beer' too, in fact I've been keeping topped up all week :blush:
> 
> So do the majority of you not drink, even the odd glass, at all until AF shows? I feel a bad girl if you don't! :blush:

Jax don't feel bad on my account :hugs:

I have an alcoholic drink about once a month but I've been like that for most of my life so TTC hasn't affect my drinking too much apart from if I fancy a drink near AF I'll wait for AF before having it :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...I lay off of the alcohol until I get x-hairs, just bc that's really the only time the temps matter for me and alcohol can make them higher.

Other than that, if I want a drink, I have one...we keep a fully stocked bar in our house, so not drinking isn't bc lack of resources.:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Hello to all you lovely ladies,:hi:
> 
> How are you? I am embracing this Friday.:kiss: Just got to work and can't wait to get out. Don't know how busy I'll get today, Fridays always tent to surprise me. I'll try to sit quietly and read your posts; maybe they won't notice me here. :winkwink:
> 
> morning hun :hugs:xClick to expand...

How are you Jodie, :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Did you catch your surge yet? 
I've been skipping my FMU and only testing in the evening, keep getting -OPK. Don't want to bring tests to work, it's a hassle. :nope: And my chart is freaky , my temp is always within 98/36.6 range, no ups no downs. :shrug: I am just a warm blooded carnivore.:smug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I use SMU for my tests...


----------



## NorthStar

hey Jax, if I want a drink I'll have one, and I can confirm though what Dmom says in that it did stuff up my chart a bit on leadup to Ov this month, I had to discard 2 days worth of temps.

And if I fancy it I do have a drink in the 2WW as I think 9 months is long enough to go without alcohol. Don't really have a massive pissup these days, but that is more because all my friends have kids, so there are never any opportunities.


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning and it is a beautiful Friday morning but it was kinda soggy the last two days. I hope everyone is doing okay! Doing good today myself...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Good Morning and it is a beautiful Friday morning but it was kinda soggy the last two days. I hope everyone is doing okay! Doing good today myself...

:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I use SMU for my tests...

I am usually at work for SMU.:haha:

Also, I don't get it, they tell you to drink a lot of liquids for CM but then try not to pee for at least 3-4 hours before testing. There's no way I can hold that long with the amount I drink.:shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello Garnet :hi: Glad you're ok today :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet,great news u are ok,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I use SMU for my tests...
> 
> I am usually at work for SMU.:haha:
> 
> Also, I don't get it, they tell you to drink a lot of liquids for CM but then try not to pee for at least 3-4 hours before testing. There's no way I can hold that long with the amount I drink.:shrug:Click to expand...

That is what pisses me off (pardon the pun) about opk pee sticks, normally I drink a lot of water which is supposed to be good for you AND for CM, but then you have to hold the pee for 2 hours (3-4 sounds extreme ShootingStar) and not drink anything :growlmad:

DM's trick with the SMU does work for me, once my surge is going though, it is definitely worth a try.


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:

Lurking...stupid bitch! :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She'll probably show up tonight, once you have settled down in the evening...:hugs:

But yes, she IS a biatch! :growlmad:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

NorthStar said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I use SMU for my tests...
> 
> I am usually at work for SMU.:haha:
> 
> Also, I don't get it, they tell you to drink a lot of liquids for CM but then try not to pee for at least 3-4 hours before testing. There's no way I can hold that long with the amount I drink.:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> That is what pisses me off (pardon the pun) about opk pee sticks, normally I drink a lot of water which is supposed to be good for you AND for CM, but then you have to hold the pee for 2 hours (3-4 sounds extreme ShootingStar) and not drink anything :growlmad:
> 
> DM's trick with the SMU does work for me, once my surge is going though, it is definitely worth a try.Click to expand...

I could've sworn I read it somewhere, to be at least 3 hours. Maybe I'm wrong. I'll try to find the source. It'll be easier during the weekend, no need to smuggle sticks to work.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:

Nothing worse than AF coming in the night and oops on the bed... Maybe AF ain't coming??:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:
> 
> Lurking...stupid bitch! :growlmad: :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:God I love you guys ,u always make me smile ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:
> 
> Nothing worse than AF coming in the night and oops on the bed... Maybe AF ain't coming??:wacko:Click to expand...

Garnet I have had a huge temp drop over the last few days and neg tests ,:nope:She's def coming just taking her time about it :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so where the heck is my af ,I can't find her anywhere :growlmad:
> 
> Nothing worse than AF coming in the night and oops on the bed... Maybe AF ain't coming??:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Garnet I have had a huge temp drop over the last few days and neg tests ,:nope:She's def coming just taking her time about it :growlmad:Click to expand...

:sad2: Make it quick so the bumping and grinding can continue!!!


----------



## Desperado167

I will do my best :winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Soon Despie, Team Synchonise for November BFPs preparing for takeoff...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie :hugs:

Thnks Hun,I just want a normal period this month and I will be happy :nope:Af lasted for a day last month and if I bleed for 3-4 days I will be so thankful ,everything's been messed up since my loss :cry:I once complained of my 31 day cycle ,today is day 37 :growlmad:But I think she's trying her best to come today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Soon Despie, Team Synchonise for November BFPs preparing for takeoff...:hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs:
> 
> Thnks Hun,I just want a normal period this month and I will be happy :nope:Af lasted for a day last month and if I bleed for 3-4 days I will be so thankful ,everything's been messed up since my loss :cry:I once complained of my 31 day cycle ,today is day 37 :growlmad:But I think she's trying her best to come today :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

When AF is ready to arrive but dragging her heels, I find for me some :sex: and an orgasm is guaranteed to make her arrive within 12 hours!

Which is why DH hasn't been getting any for 4 days now :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Really? Good to know!


----------



## Desperado167

I tried that this morning :blush:Dh thought all his birthdays had come at once ,:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs:
> 
> Thnks Hun,I just want a normal period this month and I will be happy :nope:Af lasted for a day last month and if I bleed for 3-4 days I will be so thankful ,everything's been messed up since my loss :cry:I once complained of my 31 day cycle ,today is day 37 :growlmad:But I think she's trying her best to come today :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I am in the same boat. I had only a day and a half of it last month. It's was so strange. I still can't figure it out. But I had no loss, at least not that I know of. :shrug: I am sorry for yours :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ss ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I tried that this morning :blush:Dh thought all his birthdays had come at once ,:haha:

Oh well worth a try :shrug: At least Mr Despie was happy :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I tried that this morning :blush:Dh thought all his birthdays had come at once ,:haha:
> 
> Oh well worth a try :shrug: At least Mr Despie was happy :haha:Click to expand...

He was very happy ,:winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo i've just bought some of that Emerita to start after ovulation :thumbup: from what i can gather do you rub it on your skin? 

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T your 16dpo surely your AF should be here now? :shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I use that trick every cycle when I get my temp drop, lol

Works like a charm!


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo i've just bought some of that Emerita to start after ovulation :thumbup: from what i can gather do you rub it on your skin?
> 
> T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, if I remember correctly, I started it 3 dpo ( just to be sure O was over), and I stopped it on the day before my last day of the LP after I tested. I did not use it where they suggested, but on the bonier parts of my body, instead.


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo i've just bought some of that Emerita to start after ovulation :thumbup: from what i can gather do you rub it on your skin?
> 
> T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes, if I remember correctly, I started it 3 dpo ( just to be sure O was over), and I stopped it on the day before my last day of the LP after I tested. I did not use it where they suggested, but on the bonier parts of my body, instead.Click to expand...

thanks for that hun x


----------



## Indigo77

I still wish you would wait for the doc to check your levels, though....I should not have been messing around with hormones....:nope: My menses was VERY heavy and lasted 7 days afterward!


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I still wish you would wait for the doc to check your levels, though....I should not have been messing around with hormones....:nope: My menses was VERY heavy and lasted 7 days afterward!

oh really!!! I could be waiting until April on the NHS there again it could be December :shrug: I know what your saying but my lady at acupuncture says taking prog won't do me any harm :shrug: and prog helps with balancing your thyroid hormone. Why did you take it? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Same reason....I had CP....:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

April? Damn! I should not complain about my Nov. 8th appointment....


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> April? Damn! I should not complain about my Nov. 8th appointment....

i'm getting very impatient and i really should wait i know that :thumbup: 

Sorry i had no idea you had a cp :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm not even sure I did, tbh....I had a positive (4 Wondfo strips) one day....and 2 days later it was gone....:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I'm not even sure I did, tbh....I had a positive (4 Wondfo strips) one day....and 2 days later it was gone....:shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Speaking of Wondfo...they have changed their packaging and design again...check out ebay and amazon and look for the 'new' Wondfo tests, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Link please?


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-20x-WO...023?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415d9efa07

https://www.ebay.com/itm/10-new-Won...748?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item415434212c

I have only seen them from Asian and Hawaiian sellers...


----------



## Indigo77

Did you buy some?


----------



## Indigo77

Have you looked at these?

https://wondfo.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-10339780/Pregnancy_Test.html#products


----------



## dachsundmom

No...the shipping from Hawaii was more than the tests and the Asian market takes a month to get here...

I am hoping a new seller will pop up soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Have you looked at these?
> 
> https://wondfo.en.alibaba.com/productgrouplist-10339780/Pregnancy_Test.html#products

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

None of them look like mine...:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Me too...I guess I need to place a new order and just pay the damn shipping...I think the shipping charges were $20.


----------



## Indigo77

Phuck that!

Do you think you could go for a month without doing anything?

No OPKs, no HPTs, no temping, no CCing....nothing....


----------



## dachsundmom

That's how it's going to roll after this last cycle on our own...once the testing starts, I am letting the docs take control.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

December?


----------



## dachsundmom

It will end up being mid/late Nov and through the holidays...I am going to schedule with D as soon as I have all of my testing lined up here...


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,:flower:Well the witch caught me in full force at five o clock this morning ,really heavy prob due to last cycle only lasting a day ,I am really dizzy and my head is heavy but I got to use my new bbt ,hows everyone today ,sus ,your cakes look amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hugs for everyone and hope it's a good weekend for u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, sorry you've got bad cramps chick :hugs:

But it's really encouraging that you are getting a proper bleed this time, I'm really pleased for you that things are now settling down in your body since the loss, it puts you on track with the rest of the gang for November BFPs :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all ,:flower:Well the witch caught me in full force at five o clock this morning ,really heavy prob due to last cycle only lasting a day ,I am really dizzy and my head is heavy but I got to use my new bbt ,hows everyone today ,sus ,your cakes look amazing :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hugs for everyone and hope it's a good weekend for u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry to hear you're suffering despie, take it easy, feet up and let dh run the show this weekend ( if he can :wacko:). a new bbt ey, i hope this means your lucky month, best wishes :hugs:x


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning ladies, i've got crappy weather today and starting to feel the cold bbrrrr. looks like a weekend indoors but dh and i are thinking of going to the flicks tonight to watch the three muskateers. anyone seen it or recommend a goody for me to watch tonight?


----------



## NorthStar

A movie night sounds good, I haven't been in ages though so can't recommend anything, but it sounds like it will have plenty of swordfighting for DH is there some eye candy for you Mrs (is Orlando Bloom in it, I only find him hot dressed as an elf TBH)


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning ladies, i've got crappy weather today and starting to feel the cold bbrrrr. looks like a weekend indoors but dh and i are thinking of going to the flicks tonight to watch the three muskateers. anyone seen it or recommend a goody for me to watch tonight?

Weathers just the same here ,havent seen the three musketeers but I did go and see jonnie English two ,it was fab ,really funny ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, sorry you've got bad cramps chick :hugs:
> 
> But it's really encouraging that you are getting a proper bleed this time, I'm really pleased for you that things are now settling down in your body since the loss, it puts you on track with the rest of the gang for November BFPs :happydance:

Thanks Hun,and I started my fertilaid :thumbup:And I am gonna really push myself into getting really fit again ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yeah, i'm sure with a bit of sweat and sword fighting there's bound to be some eye candy :winkwink: it was dh's suggestion though so wondering what has caught his attention... perhaps milla jovovich!?!

jonny english i've heard is funny but i don't like rowen atkinson. years ago i really liked him but i've kind of got sick of him now. :shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

Sounds like a great plan. 

I went to the gym last night and somehow I've also been persuaded to try COQ10 for egg health (and apparently it's good for energy as well) so I'm about to take that.

I'll be taking my running gear away with me next week and pounding the treadmill at the gym, not my favourite thing, but needs must. Plus I eat so much bread there, so it's really necessary to burn it off!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Sounds like a great plan.
> 
> I went to the gym last night and somehow I've also been persuaded to try COQ10 for egg health (and apparently it's good for energy as well) so I'm about to take that.
> 
> I'll be taking my running gear away with me next week and pounding the treadmill at the gym, not my favourite thing, but needs must. Plus I eat so much bread there, so it's really necessary to burn it off!

Yes I read the thread on the cock :haha::haha:Very funny well done u for being so dedicated ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperate more like :rofl: tell you what if I get the shits when I'm travelling it will NOT be good, I'm pretty terrified of that :dohh:

Have you tried craigs list or your local classifieds, see if anyone is selling fitness equipment babe?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperate more like :rofl: tell you what if I get the shits when I'm travelling it will NOT be good, I'm pretty terrified of that :dohh:
> 
> Have you tried craigs list or your local classifieds, see if anyone is selling fitness equipment babe?

Now that's something I would really hate ,the shits whilst on a plane :haha::haha:the good news is that my Sil is getting rid of her treadmill and I have said I would take it if no-one else was ,so its looking good :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Not good about the heavy AF Despie but sounds like you are all set for the new cycle and a BFP. Heavy AF may mean good lining for a bean to stick so sounds like it could be a good thing :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Not good about the heavy AF Despie but sounds like you are all set for the new cycle and a BFP. Heavy AF may mean good lining for a bean to stick so sounds like it could be a good thing :hugs::hugs:

That's made my day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Not good about the heavy AF Despie but sounds like you are all set for the new cycle and a BFP. Heavy AF may mean good lining for a bean to stick so sounds like it could be a good thing :hugs::hugs:

Mine are heavy and mine never stick :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Not good about the heavy AF Despie but sounds like you are all set for the new cycle and a BFP. Heavy AF may mean good lining for a bean to stick so sounds like it could be a good thing :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mine are heavy and mine never stick :cry:Click to expand...

Awk babes :cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Once u get your appointment u will get some answers and hopefully some help and then a l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Hello ladies :hi: 

I got a BFN last night using a FRER so I'm out and I'm probably out of a November BFP due to DH's work schedule as it's lining up well for it :nope: So having a cycle concentrating more on my weight lose and fitness than TTC :)

Despie sorry you having bad cramps :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Hello ladies :hi:
> 
> I got a BFN last night using a FRER so I'm out and I'm probably out of a November BFP due to DH's work schedule as it's lining up well for it :nope: So having a cycle concentrating more on my weight lose and fitness than TTC :)
> 
> Despie sorry you having bad cramps :hugs:

Sorry Hun for the bfn ,sounds like a good plan:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry wooly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks despie!! I do like baking, but others eat my cakes as i preffer savouries!!

Now I have the dylemma... should I try COCK, or shoul I try fertilaid....

What I am doing is starting a diet today, the rosemary conley diet!! See if i can lose the stone i put on lately.

Hmmmm hope the cock does not make me feel hungry...


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Now that's something I would really hate ,the shits whilst on a plane :haha::haha:the good news is that my Sil is getting rid of her treadmill and I have said I would take it if no-one else was ,so its looking good :thumbup:

:happydance: brilliant so you can do your walking even on the crappy days. 

Best thing about a treadmill is once you get used to the motion (I get a bit seasick at first) and get your fitness up you can start interval training on it and really burn a lot of calories away.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Now that's something I would really hate ,the shits whilst on a plane :haha::haha:the good news is that my Sil is getting rid of her treadmill and I have said I would take it if no-one else was ,so its looking good :thumbup:
> 
> :happydance: brilliant so you can do your walking even on the crappy days.
> 
> Best thing about a treadmill is once you get used to the motion (I get a bit seasick at first) and get your fitness up you can start interval training on it and really burn a lot of calories away.Click to expand...

Am planning on getting my ass into action today and get out walking for at least an hour ,might help with theses horrid back and tummy pains ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks despie!! I do like baking, but others eat my cakes as i preffer savouries!!
> 
> Now I have the dylemma... should I try COCK, or shoul I try fertilaid....
> 
> What I am doing is starting a diet today, the rosemary conley diet!! See if i can lose the stone i put on lately.
> 
> Hmmmm hope the cock does not make me feel hungry...

Good luck on the diet :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Not good about the heavy AF Despie but sounds like you are all set for the new cycle and a BFP. Heavy AF may mean good lining for a bean to stick so sounds like it could be a good thing :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mine are heavy and mine never stick :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

and :hugs::hugs::hugs: Wooly for the BFN

Sus is that the low fat one that she does? - I did that roughly a few years ago and lost 11kg :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

The witch is looming around my house and I wish she would just land already!.:growlmad:

NS...I take full blame for encouraging you to put the COCK down your throat...:haha:

Tracey...yay for CD1! :happydance:

Wooly...:hugs:...triplets before Xmas.

Jodie...:hugs:

M...:hugs:

Suma...movie night sounds wonderful!:happydance: I think I might kick off my holidays early and watch Elf later today.:happydance:

Indigo...:hugs::hugs:

Sstar...did you get your x-hairs this morning?

Jax...how's the hangover? :haha:

If I forgot anyone...it's still early here and I haven't had a full cup of coffee yet; live with it! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:

But the synchronisation for November BFPs is going well :)

AF is in my house now! When I got the BFN last night I employed DH to ensure she arrived today :winkwink:

So in the week I'm dying my hair and tonight I'm enjoying alcohol :) My burlesque dvds have arrived so I'm practising that for the next few weeks. And DH brought me some new shoes for no reason which arrived today and they are so gorgeous :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, are you keeping your hair red and did you keep the fringe?


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

I've just done another 45 mins of cardio with 100 situps this time, i struggled doing that because my tummy is so sore from the other day. Feel tons better :thumbup: Got tons of cleaning to do (my boys don't know how to keep a house tidy) and making sausage casserole for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I am tired just reading your post ,glad u feel better lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yay Jodes, a bit of exercise really does wonders for your state of mind :thumbup: not before or at the time, but afterwards :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes I am tired just reading your post ,glad u feel better lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: yeah i had to force myself but as soon as i got going i was fine :thumbup: Like i said on my journal its ovulation mixed with the soy surely? :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Yay Jodes, a bit of exercise really does wonders for your state of mind :thumbup: not before or at the time, but afterwards :happydance:

:happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I get tired just thinking about exercise, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I get tired just thinking about exercise, lol.

me too :thumbup: but i'm getting a right fatty plus my mood has been shit lately :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, are you keeping your hair red and did you keep the fringe?

Yeap keeping the red tint to it and kept the fringe but left it a little longer which could have been a mistake as my natural wave is showing in the fringe now :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, are you keeping your hair red and did you keep the fringe?
> 
> Yeap keeping the red tint to it and kept the fringe but left it a little longer which could have been a mistake as my natural wave is showing in the fringe now :wacko:Click to expand...

yay i love red hair mine is red :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, are you keeping your hair red and did you keep the fringe?
> 
> Yeap keeping the red tint to it and kept the fringe but left it a little longer which could have been a mistake as my natural wave is showing in the fringe now :wacko:Click to expand...

Just run a flat iron through the fringe.


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

So many of you are starting or about to start new cycles....

:hug: for everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Guess there's not gonna be much exercise for me ,I felt light headed at the top of the stairs and took a bit of a tumble ,have broke my baby toe :cry:Just went to a and e ,they just strapped it up ,am in a lot of pain ,this is all I need ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh no!:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Is DH home to help you out?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh no!:cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Is DH home to help you out?

Yes he's here ,thank goodness ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I can't believe it but it could have been much worse ,:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Guess there's not gonna be much exercise for me ,I felt light headed at the top of the stairs and took a bit of a tumble ,have broke my baby toe :cry:Just went to a and e ,they just strapped it up ,am in a lot of pain ,this is all I need ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I tell you right now, if that man asks you to fetch food or clean his windows, I am coming to Ireland.:growlmad:

Granted, it might take me five different planes and a boat, but I'll get there...:hugs:

He should be afraid.:ninja:

:plane::plane::plane:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I tell you right now, if that man asks you to fetch food or clean his windows, I am coming to Ireland.:growlmad:
> 
> Granted, it might take me five different planes and a boat, but I'll get there...:hugs:
> 
> He should be afraid.:ninja:
> 
> :plane::plane::plane:

:haha::haha::haha:U make me laugh ,love u huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I am so annoyed with myself :growlmad:Didn't eat much yesterday and was rushing about a lot then with af I guess I just felt a little faint and lost my footing ,stupid I am ,and dh has a great big job to do next week in another town ,I am so pissed ,I hate asking others for help ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I only need one flight and it's less than an hour from Brum airport so I can be there the same day if he mentions the windows f**king once!


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly...make sure you take a big pile of dog fur with you too...the man has allergies! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I only need one flight and it's less than an hour from Brum airport so I can be there the same day if he mentions the windows f**king once!

:rofl::rofl::rofl:love u too wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly...make sure you take a big pile of dog fur with you too...the man has allergies! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

What are you like?! haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs: T!

You know I have your back....

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/baddies/wushu.gif


----------



## LLbean

Lots of love Wooly!


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> What are you like?! haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

I know Hun and it's pretty difficult to try and stop the kids from standing on it :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hugs: T!
> 
> You know I have your back....
> 
> https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/jumbo/baddies/wushu.gif

Always .......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Did you at least get good pain pills?


----------



## Macwooly

T get some steel toe capped shoes/boots then it won't hurt when the kids tread on you :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> What are you like?! haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I know Hun and it's pretty difficult to try and stop the kids from standing on it :growlmad:Click to expand...

ohhh yeah i bet it painful ouch!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Did you at least get good pain pills?

yeah are you on codiene? Thats good stuff :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

They gave me solpadol ,have just taken two of them ,am not too big on taking tabs ,but I will take another two before bedtime :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is Johnny English that same guy who played Mr. Bean? My DD just mentioned it.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T get some steel toe capped shoes/boots then it won't hurt when the kids tread on you :hugs:

O god I dont think I could even get my foot into a shoe ,my toes all swollen up :nope:But it's a good idea :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Is Johnny English that same guy who played Mr. Bean? My DD just mentioned it.

Yes it is the same actor :thumbup: Good, funny film which is good for all the family :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is Johnny English that same guy who played Mr. Bean? My DD just mentioned it.

Yes ,he's fab ,I love him ,he makes me laugh and the kids loved the movie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey and Wooly, it's appropriate for DD and her friends to see this one without parents?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey and Wooly, it's appropriate for DD and her friends to see this one without parents?

Absolutely ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey and Wooly, it's appropriate for DD and her friends to see this one without parents?

I'd say absolutely :thumbup: 

There is a trailer on this site: https://www.johnny-english.com/ so you can have a nose :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Obviously, half of what the kid sees on TV is worse than any movie she could possibly find, but I wasn't familiar at all with this one...

Thanks girls! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

is it just me or do you find your own cooking repulsive? I've just made a sausage casserole and i really don't like it :growlmad: Everyone else is enjoying it :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> is it just me or do you find your own cooking repulsive? I've just made a sausage casserole and i really don't like it :growlmad: Everyone else is enjoying it :shrug:

I def enjoy dh's food instead of my own :thumbup:I bet your casserole was fab thou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie...I am sure it was fab!


----------



## Jodes2011

thanks my lovely ladies xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> thanks my lovely ladies xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: so sorry about your toe, that really does hurt like buggery :cry:

I did my big toe coming back from my next door neighbours, pissed, in ugg boots (I'd never normally wear them outside the house but I was only popping next door, then we ended up downing 2 or 3 bottles or red)

Was so embarrassed that I told my work I did it in a skiing accident in NZ.


----------



## dachsundmom

A drunk, broken toe?
:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

UDI (Unspecified Drinking Injury) would have been too embarrassed to tell all the people that worked for me that.

Skiing is really dangerous, people are always breaking stuff skiing, so everyone believed me without question :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

N's whole family lives in Colorado...some of the best skiing in the country...I hear ya.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie :hugs: so sorry about your toe, that really does hurt like buggery :cry:
> 
> I did my big toe coming back from my next door neighbours, pissed, in ugg boots (I'd never normally wear them outside the house but I was only popping next door, then we ended up downing 2 or 3 bottles or red)
> 
> Was so embarrassed that I told my work I did it in a skiing accident in NZ.

Awk babes ,poor you :hugs:Wish I had the excuse that I was under the influence :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

One of my friends broke another friends tooth dancing too vigorously whilst pissed, luckily they were away for the weekend at Aviemore (one of our main ski areas), so she also claimed a "skiing injury" again completely feasible.


----------



## NorthStar

Aaaah Despie, I can be extra clumsy and walk into walls more when I have the AF hormones too.

But ugg booots are not designed for walking in they are slippers, so I still laugh my arse of seeing girls waddle around in them, it was the uggs that caused the injury as much as the drunkenness :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> UDI (Unspecified Drinking Injury) would have been too embarrassed to tell all the people that worked for me that.
> 
> Skiing is really dangerous, people are always breaking stuff skiing, so everyone believed me without question :thumbup:

My dad ,he was mortified ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Aaaah Despie, I can be extra clumsy and walk into walls more when I have the AF hormones too.
> 
> But ugg booots are not designed for walking in they are slippers, so I still laugh my arse of seeing girls waddle around in them, it was the uggs that caused the injury as much as the drunkenness :wacko:

I hate ugg boots ,they cause so many injuries ,dd has a pair and she walks like a duck in them :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD wears those damned things all winter.


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> My DD wears those damned things all winter.

She could definitely hurt her ankles:nope: but all the kids are wearing them now.


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ladies ,have taken my painkillers and am very sleepy ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Night night Despie :hugs: tomorrow will be a better day.

And we're synchrnoizing with you, CD1 tomorrow I think!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Night night Despie :hugs: tomorrow will be a better day.
> 
> And we're synchrnoizing with you, CD1 tomorrow I think!

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I love my Uggs!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://4.bp.blogspot.com/_3_2FCxXqZPQ/TBT0FHolRII/AAAAAAAAO78/e-PIdZmc1ww/s1600/thanksgiving_turkey_costume_baby.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_3_2FCxXqZPQ/TBT0F9Ib2oI/AAAAAAAAO8M/gTylq74jtp8/s1600/Thanksgiving-Baby-Wallpapers.jpg


https://blog.cornerstorkbabygifts.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/11/Turkey-Baby2.jpg

https://www.homemade-baby-food-recipes.com/images/baby-food-thanksgiving-sml.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no Despie, just catching up with your news about your toe - what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Can't believe I am still not on cd1 :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie, just read about your toe :cry: you poor thing, hope the painkillers helped to ease the pain. i totally sypathise with you, i've broken my little toe (left one) twice :nope: once, hurdling the back of my parents sofa (i felt the snap when i went over) :sick: and a few years later while i was in greece a german guy jumped on it when i was dancing...didn't realise until next morning (totally drunk of couse). the hospital can't do much can they :shrug: they just strap it up to the next one for support. it hurts like hell i know, hope u feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> is it just me or do you find your own cooking repulsive? I've just made a sausage casserole and i really don't like it :growlmad: Everyone else is enjoying it :shrug:

Yeap I have days like that and I thought it was just me :)


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no Despie, just catching up with your news about your toe - what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can't believe I am still not on cd1 :growlmad::growlmad:

O no ,are u usually this late ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: Hope you toe heals soon :hugs:

I have at some point broken in my life every toe apart from one big toe and they all hurt equally as badly :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> despie, just read about your toe :cry: you poor thing, hope the painkillers helped to ease the pain. i totally sypathise with you, i've broken my little toe (left one) twice :nope: once, hurdling the back of my parents sofa (i felt the snap when i went over) :sick: and a few years later while i was in greece a german guy jumped on it when i was dancing...didn't realise until next morning (totally drunk of couse). the hospital can't do much can they :shrug: they just strap it up to the next one for support. it hurts like hell i know, hope u feel better soon. :hugs::hugs:

Thanks sum :hugs:it's very painful and also frustrating as I can't even get my shoes on :growlmad:And the kids keep stepping on it by accident :cry:But it could have been much worse ,thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> is it just me or do you find your own cooking repulsive? I've just made a sausage casserole and i really don't like it :growlmad: Everyone else is enjoying it :shrug:
> 
> Yeap I have days like that and I thought it was just me :)Click to expand...

I used to get this a bit, like I'd go OFF the food with smelling it cooking or something, however since I'm by myself a lot of the time these days I've just had to get over it :winkwink: must be the survival mechanism kicking in.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie :hugs: Hope you toe heals soon :hugs:
> 
> I have at some point broken in my life every toe apart from one big toe and they all hurt equally as badly :nope:

Thanks Hun,I have also already broke the toe on my other foot a few times and it now sits at a funny angle :wacko:The pain killers are helping but it's throbbing all the time ,:growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> N's whole family lives in Colorado...some of the best skiing in the country...I hear ya.:thumbup:

I would love to go to Colorado skiing although i can't ski but hubby is very good at snowboarding :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Aaaah Despie, I can be extra clumsy and walk into walls more when I have the AF hormones too.
> 
> But ugg booots are not designed for walking in they are slippers, so I still laugh my arse of seeing girls waddle around in them, it was the uggs that caused the injury as much as the drunkenness :wacko:

haha i live in my ugg boots so you'll be laughing at me too :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> I love my Uggs!

ME TOO INDIGO :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs: Hope you toe heals soon :hugs:
> 
> I have at some point broken in my life every toe apart from one big toe and they all hurt equally as badly :nope:
> 
> Thanks Hun,I have also already broke the toe on my other foot a few times and it now sits at a funny angle :wacko:The pain killers are helping but it's throbbing all the time ,:growlmad:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

and if you buy the proper UGG boots you shouldn't walk like a duck haha


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Despie, just catching up with your news about your toe - what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can't believe I am still not on cd1 :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> O no ,are u usually this late ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No, my LP is 14 days every month for the last 6 months at least :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no Despie, just catching up with your news about your toe - what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can't believe I am still not on cd1 :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> O no ,are u usually this late ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, my LP is 14 days every month for the last 6 months at least :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

i am crossing everything for you hun :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes uggs are great slippers :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

ladies love uggs here too :thumbup: we get really good copies here i tell you, you would't know the difference :haha: the quality is really good, they do excellent leather designer handbags too. you know what the turks are like, they can copy anything. istanbul is pirate heaven!


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma, I told my DH that the next major trip I want to take is to Turkey.:thumbup:

I must be weird, I have never broken a bone and the only stitches I have ever had came from DD...:cry:

Actually, I had never been in a hospital, nor an emergency room, until DD came along, lol.


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> Suma, I told my DH that the next major trip I want to take is to Turkey.:thumbup:
> 
> I must be weird, I have never broken a bone and the only stitches I have ever had came from DD...:cry:
> 
> Actually, I had never been in a hospital, nor an emergency room, until DD came along, lol.

cool :) turkey gets a lot of bad press but it is a fantastic place for a holiday. if you come here i suggest you split your trip into two. spend a week at a holiday resort - sunning, swimming etc and then at least 4 days touring istanbul. 

never broken a bone, you're lucky.


----------



## NorthStar

I've only broken a toe (UDI) and a finger (volleyball) nothing major.

And first trip to emergency room was earlier this year (suspected food poisoning).

The only reason I went to the ER was that my own POS doctor would not see me for 3 days and I was crying in agony with cramps.


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you think poisoned you?


----------



## NorthStar

The symptoms would indicate campylobacter food poisoning - I had been on a course and had chicken sandwiches...


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:


----------



## Macwooly

I'd hardly been in hospital till I turned 28 then spent a week in hospital with suspected appendicitis and then at 30 I spent another week in hospital 150 miles from home with suspected botchulism :nope: 

Then when I met DH I got to spend an evening in A&E after bruising my coxic bone slipping over whilst off-roading. I then spent a night in A&E having facial x-rays and suffering with concussion after Tiny head-butted me when she was 5 months old :nope: I got to spend a day in A&E the day I got home from my honeymoon due to injuries incurred on the honeymoon. Then last year I got back boarded into A&E after a car accident. But no broken bones apart from my toes :dance:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> The symptoms would indicate campylobacter food poisoning - I had been on a course and had chicken sandwiches...

Not nice :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is botulism the illness that comes from improperly canned/tinned food?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Is botulism the illness that comes from improperly canned/tinned food?

Yeap :nope: It was the only time I ever let my ex husband cook for me and what a mistake that was :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Was he the real tightarse that would buy dodgy brands you'd never heard of?

It was probably a reduced to clear tin....

Wow Macwooly you've had quite a few trips to A&E then, I just hope it wasn't on a weekend night, apparently it's like Beirut in there then due to all the drinkers.

I had campylobacter before (from a Malaysian restaraunt) so I recognised the signs, but despite me practically begging the receptionist at the doctors wasn't having it. That was when I changed doctors afterwards, but can't say this one is any better really :shrug:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Was he the real tightarse that would buy dodgy brands you'd never heard of?
> 
> It was probably a reduced to clear tin....
> 
> Wow Macwooly you've had quite a few trips to A&E then, I just hope it wasn't on a weekend night, apparently it's like Beirut in there then due to all the drinkers.
> 
> I had campylobacter before (from a Malaysian restaraunt) so I recognised the signs, but despite me practically begging the receptionist at the doctors wasn't having it. That was when I changed doctors afterwards, but can't say this one is any better really :shrug:

My ex was such a tight wade it probably was dodgy brands no-one has ever heard off :growlmad:

I think I started my hospital trips as I was fed up paying into the NHS with my national insurance and not seeing anything for it :haha: 

I'm just hoping next time I see a hospital it will be due to being knocked up - FXed


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

I've broken my left leg in 21 places when i was 4 years old (i didn't know you had that many bones in your leg?)


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> I've broken my left leg in 21 places when i was 4 years old (i didn't know you had that many bones in your leg?)

:saywhat:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke and NS can you take a look at my chart please? If i get another temp rise tomorrow morning it gives me crosshairs on Day 8 so i'm really hoping it drops


----------



## Jodes2011

i was jumping off the sofa and i landed in the splits haha whoops i was rushed to A&E i can still remember it to this day. I remember my mum shouting at me and telling what a stupid girl i was :-(


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> i was jumping off the sofa and i landed in the splits haha whoops i was rushed to A&E i can still remember it to this day. I remember my mum shouting at me and telling what a stupid girl i was :-(

Omg :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U are not a stupid girl ,u are wonderful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i was jumping off the sofa and i landed in the splits haha whoops i was rushed to A&E i can still remember it to this day. I remember my mum shouting at me and telling what a stupid girl i was :-(
> 
> Omg :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U are not a stupid girl ,u are wonderful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry my mother is pathetic :kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i was jumping off the sofa and i landed in the splits haha whoops i was rushed to A&E i can still remember it to this day. I remember my mum shouting at me and telling what a stupid girl i was :-(
> 
> Omg :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U are not a stupid girl ,u are wonderful :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: don't worry my mother is pathetic :kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> Brooke and NS can you take a look at my chart please? If i get another temp rise tomorrow morning it gives me crosshairs on Day 8 so i'm really hoping it drops

I don't think you Ov'd on CD8 FF is getting confused by the drop and rise but you had a similar pattern last month, I think you'll get your (second) drop and rise in the next couple of days. If need be, you can always discard the CD8 temp, but I'd leave it for now and see what the chart looks like tomorrow.

Normally you get Ov pains and + opks, so I think it's still a couple of days off.


----------



## Desperado167

Well I have to say ladies this is my second day of fertilaid and I feel amazing ,hyper and happy and lots of energy even with a broken toe .I have cleaned all my windows brushed and mopped my front porch ,cleaned my kitchen,visited my aunt,went to church and next is my laundry,hopefully this is the thing that will work for me and not mess up my cycles even more ,how's everyone today ,doing anything good or just having a relaxing sunday?much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke and NS can you take a look at my chart please? If i get another temp rise tomorrow morning it gives me crosshairs on Day 8 so i'm really hoping it drops
> 
> I don't think you Ov'd on CD8 FF is getting confused by the drop and rise but you had a similar pattern last month, I think you'll get your (second) drop and rise in the next couple of days. If need be, you can always discard the CD8 temp, but I'd leave it for now and see what the chart looks like tomorrow.
> 
> Normally you get Ov pains and + opks, so I think it's still a couple of days off.Click to expand...

phew because i would be gutted if i did ovulate on day 8 i only dtd once haha! I think it will go down tomorrow and i will get that smiley face :thumbup: thanks for having a look x:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well I have to say ladies this is my second day of fertilaid and I feel amazing ,hyper and happy and lots of energy even with a broken toe .I have cleaned all my windows brushed and mopped my front porch ,cleaned my kitchen,visited my aunt,went to church and next is my laundry,hopefully this is the thing that will work for me and not mess up my cycles even more ,how's everyone today ,doing anything good or just having a relaxing sunday?much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Blimey do you want to come round to my house haha! I've just asked if anyone knows of any good cleaners on my facebook because i never get the opportunity to properly clean with the kids being so young :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Well I have to say ladies this is my second day of fertilaid and I feel amazing ,hyper and happy and lots of energy even with a broken toe .I have cleaned all my windows brushed and mopped my front porch ,cleaned my kitchen,visited my aunt,went to church and next is my laundry,hopefully this is the thing that will work for me and not mess up my cycles even more ,how's everyone today ,doing anything good or just having a relaxing sunday?much love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow....I might have to order some.....:thumbup:

I have never been really sick, never been to the hospital ( for myself ), never even sprained anything...:shrug:

Tracy....What do you mean by hyper? Full of energy or spazzy?


----------



## Desperado167

Full of energy but I am only taking two instead of three a day and I take the first one at seven and the next one at lunch time as I would say they would effect your sleep ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha Despie yes you can come round my place and clean and paint it before I leave :haha::haha:

I have only broken bones skiing - broke my jaw and my arm one year then two years later broke my femur :wacko: 

Oh yes and I broke my toe just before my bffs wedding and had to be a bridesmaid in flip-flops and added to that I had just been in hospital for a haemmorroid(sp?) op :wacko:

Oh and I had to have an operation on my back 7 years ago after being in agony for months with a badly herniated disc. Never want to go there again :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> i was jumping off the sofa and i landed in the splits haha whoops i was rushed to A&E i can still remember it to this day. I remember my mum shouting at me and telling what a stupid girl i was :-(

Not stupid :hugs: Young and fool-hardy :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies, 
It is a beautiful day in Virginia and we are going to the pumpkin patch today to let the kids have some fun and pick out a pumpkin... I glad that you have lots of energy Despie. Feeling good today but I tell you some of the vivid dreams I've been having lately and some are kinda scary... Wake up everyday and pray I'm still pregnant after some of those dreams... BTW: I used to think Uggs were the ugliest things and refuse to get some but I finally got some and during the winter time it keeps your toes totally warm and cozy... Hope everyone has a wonderful day and week ahead...


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Full of energy but I am only taking two instead of three a day and I take the first one at seven and the next one at lunch time as I would say they would effect your sleep ,:hugs:

It's the Ginseng.....that's the ingredient that makes me hesitate.....

I think I might stick to Melatonin and COCK.....:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm still waiting for my melatonin to arrive - I hope it gets here before I leave :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

oh crap i've just done an OPK and its stark white :wacko:even held my urine in for 4 hours :shrug: No more tiredness (well like i have been doing) and no more ovulation pains i'm guessing i've missed my surge and ovulated :shrug: why can't ovulation be so simple and easy


----------



## dachsundmom

I agree with NS on the temps, Jodie...if you get x-hairs, just remove them until you get a positive OPK.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Full of energy but I am only taking two instead of three a day and I take the first one at seven and the next one at lunch time as I would say they would effect your sleep ,:hugs:
> 
> It's the Ginseng.....that's the ingredient that makes me hesitate.....
> 
> I think I might stick to Melatonin and COCK.....:thumbup:Click to expand...

Since you sleep about as well as I do, ginseng would be a no-no for you too...I bounced off the walls from it.

But, I took Korean ginseng, not Siberain...IDK if that would make a diff.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Full of energy but I am only taking two instead of three a day and I take the first one at seven and the next one at lunch time as I would say they would effect your sleep ,:hugs:
> 
> It's the Ginseng.....that's the ingredient that makes me hesitate.....
> 
> I think I might stick to Melatonin and COCK.....:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Since you sleep about as well as I do, ginseng would be a no-no for you too...I bounced off the walls from it.
> 
> But, I took Korean ginseng, not Siberain...IDK if that would make a diff.Click to expand...

Useful info on the ginseng :thumbup: 

I've put it on my no no list now as I don't need anything which may affect my sleep.


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> oh crap i've just done an OPK and its stark white :wacko:even held my urine in for 4 hours :shrug: No more tiredness (well like i have been doing) and no more ovulation pains i'm guessing i've missed my surge and ovulated :shrug: why can't ovulation be so simple and easy

I don't think you'ved Ov'd yet, I would advise to keep POAS and temping, and keeping up the every other day gettin' jiggy with it....
(I had this these past 2 wacky cycles where the opk would be stark white, light line go back to stark white)


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> oh crap i've just done an OPK and its stark white :wacko:even held my urine in for 4 hours :shrug: No more tiredness (well like i have been doing) and no more ovulation pains i'm guessing i've missed my surge and ovulated :shrug: why can't ovulation be so simple and easy

:wacko: that is a bit strange - unless you have another surge later? I guess you will just have to see what the temps do. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes if you look at my pre Ov chart this month you will see a similar temp pattern of rises and dips, which coincided with opk changing and then going blank again.

FF almost drew crosshairs for me too, I had to ditch a couple of temps in the end :wacko: but eventually I got there...


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh crap i've just done an OPK and its stark white :wacko:even held my urine in for 4 hours :shrug: No more tiredness (well like i have been doing) and no more ovulation pains i'm guessing i've missed my surge and ovulated :shrug: why can't ovulation be so simple and easy
> 
> I don't think you'ved Ov'd yet, I would advise to keep POAS and temping, and keeping up the every other day gettin' jiggy with it....
> (I had this these past 2 wacky cycles where the opk would be stark white, light line go back to stark white)Click to expand...

Its weird god i hate my body sometimes :growlmad: yep i will keep doing the temping and opk's :thumbup: thinking of doing another digi later and see what that says :thumbup: Maybe my surge is in the morning :shrug: hey ho i know it will happen. Hubby wants another session this evening haha i cant get him off me at the minute :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah look keep on "trucking" LOL I wish I'd kept pics of my opks but they'd be "getting there" then blank then faint then getting there etc etc, some days I had a few twinges too like the begining of Ov pains. 

Drove myself mad I used about 60 pee sticks, DM told me to stop about 20 times LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> oh crap i've just done an OPK and its stark white :wacko:even held my urine in for 4 hours :shrug: No more tiredness (well like i have been doing) and no more ovulation pains i'm guessing i've missed my surge and ovulated :shrug: why can't ovulation be so simple and easy
> 
> :wacko: that is a bit strange - unless you have another surge later? I guess you will just have to see what the temps do. :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

tell me about it :wacko: long are the days where i would get my surge and it lasting for 2 days with a big smiley face :hugs: now i am lucky if i have a smiley face for 12 hours haha! I'm just impatient thats all i'm getting sick of waiting its a pain in the ass :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Yeah look keep on "trucking" LOL I wish I'd kept pics of my opks but they'd be "getting there" then blank then faint then getting there etc etc, some days I had a few twinges too like the begining of Ov pains.
> 
> Drove myself mad I used about 60 pee sticks, DM told me to stop about 20 times LOL

yeah i thought i was getting there :wacko: the only reason why i did one again is because a surge can easily creep up on you i just didnt expect the test line to be barely there. It does drive you mad your right. Maybe i'll get my O pains again :shrug: i know i've been having them for a few days now which is normal for me :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes if you look at my pre Ov chart this month you will see a similar temp pattern of rises and dips, which coincided with opk changing and then going blank again.
> 
> FF almost drew crosshairs for me too, I had to ditch a couple of temps in the end :wacko: but eventually I got there...

bloody hell it is like mine isn't it that makes me feel better thanks NS :hugs: Noticed your cm is like mine too :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

And I did Ov in the end chick, so don't stress too much :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i know this may sound a daft question but can you still have a bath before and during ovulation?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,hope u ovulate soon Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,hope u ovulate soon Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

cheers my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

I'm pretty sure it's only when pg that you should avoid super hot baths.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> I'm pretty sure it's only when pg that you should avoid super hot baths.

ahhh cool, reason i'm asking is i fancy a bath tonight and we've just dtd and didn't want to ruin those swimmers up there :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

I wouldn't have a bath jodes ,I would just have a shower and not douche ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah if you've just done it I'd maybe wait a few hours first then, like Despie says.


----------



## dachsundmom

I never take a bath, so IDK...I don't have enough patience to sit in hot water for any length of time, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Well I have just thought that I might get lucky next month ,hope it's lucky again :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Me too, I actually hate baths I get bored after about 5 minutes.....


----------



## dachsundmom

I like the #s coming together like that, T!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I never take a bath, so IDK...I don't have enough patience to sit in hot water for any length of time, lol.

Me either ,I even clean the shower tiles while I am in the shower :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I love when numbers line up so FXed for you :dust:

I shower daily as baths take too long but once or twice a week I love a long soak in a bath. DH runs it and I either read a book in the bath or dim the lights and shut the door and leave DH to deal with the dogs and cats and it's my half an hour or so away from all the bedlam :) We have a bath thermometer and until ovulation I have one temp then after ovulation the temp is reduced :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Despie I love when numbers line up so FXed for you :dust:
> 
> I shower daily as baths take too long but once or twice a week I love a long soak in a bath. DH runs it and I either read a book in the bath or dim the lights and shut the door and leave DH to deal with the dogs and cats and it's my half an hour or so away from all the bedlam :) We have a bath thermometer and until ovulation I have one temp then after ovulation the temp is reduced :)

now thats what i'm talking about, candlelight and the door shut without the kids = Bliss :winkwink: I didnt end up having a bath in the end :thumbup: T what do you mean by douche? :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well I have just thought that I might get lucky next month as it will be my 67th month of ttc and I was born in 67 and I live in number 67 ,hope it's lucky again :thumbup:

wow this is your 67th month of ttc FX my darling :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie hope all the signs are lining up for you babe.

Ladies I'll be back in a few days, take care :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Despie hope all the signs are lining up for you babe.
> 
> Ladies I'll be back in a few days, take care :hugs:

Bye babe take care and i shall miss you :hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie hope all the signs are lining up for you babe.
> 
> Ladies I'll be back in a few days, take care :hugs:

Try and enjoy yourself a little bit Hun ,we will really miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie I love when numbers line up so FXed for you :dust:
> 
> I shower daily as baths take too long but once or twice a week I love a long soak in a bath. DH runs it and I either read a book in the bath or dim the lights and shut the door and leave DH to deal with the dogs and cats and it's my half an hour or so away from all the bedlam :) We have a bath thermometer and until ovulation I have one temp then after ovulation the temp is reduced :)
> 
> now thats what i'm talking about, candlelight and the door shut without the kids = Bliss :winkwink: I didnt end up having a bath in the end :thumbup: T what do you mean by douche? :dohh:Click to expand...

Douche ,is wen u rinse your vayjay in the bath or shower ,I never do it wen I am in my fertile time as I dont want to disturb the sperm ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bye, bye! :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

I'll be back, it's not like I'm leaving BnB or something :flower:

I changed my ticker to show CD1 for tomorrow heh heh, we're all lining up these cycles here ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is that a full moon on your ticker?


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah with bats on it, I'm a retired Goth after all....:rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm a bit late but have a good time NS :flower:

Now we are all synched up for November BFPs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,well the side effects of the fertilaid have caught up with me and I didn't sleep a wink all night ,nightmare so I am going to have to cut down the dose again as I can't be going without my sleep ,am now grouchy and irritable :growlmad:Hiws everyone else today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sum,ss ,googly sus,garnet,mon,llbean ,wooly,Brooke,jodes ,n.s,bf,Sarah,jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all ,well the side effects of the fertilaid have caught up with me and I didn't sleep a wink all night ,nightmare so I am going to have to cut down the dose again as I can't be going without my sleep ,am now grouchy and irritable :growlmad:Hiws everyone else today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sum,ss ,googly sus,garnet,mon,llbean ,wooly,Brooke,jodes ,n.s,bf,Sarah,jax and everyone else:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

morning despie, you haven't been having much luck the last few days, what with your toe and now sleepless nights :nope: :hugs:what ingredients do you think are causing your insomnia? try and get your head down for an hr this afternoon but not too late or for too long or else you'll suffer a sleepless night again tonight. 

as for me, not up to much, just twiddling my thumbs and waiting. 7dpo for me and i'm peed off with the apartment i'm in coz the person in charge of the buiding has decided to put the heating on full blast for the last so many days and i'm sure it's affecting my temperatures :growlmad: i'm waking up on a morning in a lather. it's not that cold yet, but for some reason over here they seem to panic as soon as we start to get a spot of rain. we can't set the radiator temp either :shrug: it's either on or off.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie - sounds like that fertilaid has maybe made you hyper in some way and kept you awake as well as doing the manic cleaning - not good. Yes, sounds like a good idea to lower the does a bit - will you get a chance ot have a power nap during the day? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie - sounds like that fertilaid has maybe made you hyper in some way and kept you awake as well as doing the manic cleaning - not good. Yes, sounds like a good idea to lower the does a bit - will you get a chance ot have a power nap during the day? :hugs::hugs:

Def not no,but I took one tab early this morning then am just going too take half a tab at twelve day and hope that's early enough to let me get to sleep tonight ,I feel energised today but very hyper,hopefully in a week or do my body will get used to them ,Hows you ,has af arrived?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sum,:hugs:That's awful with the radiator being on as it's bound to effect your temps but if the radiators on every day hopefully your temps will even out :thumbup:Your new pic is so pretty ,:hugs:It's the ginseng in the tabs that can cause insomnia :sleep:Typical :nope:But I will give the tabs a while for my body to get used to as it's only my third day :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie I love when numbers line up so FXed for you :dust:
> 
> I shower daily as baths take too long but once or twice a week I love a long soak in a bath. DH runs it and I either read a book in the bath or dim the lights and shut the door and leave DH to deal with the dogs and cats and it's my half an hour or so away from all the bedlam :) We have a bath thermometer and until ovulation I have one temp then after ovulation the temp is reduced :)
> 
> now thats what i'm talking about, candlelight and the door shut without the kids = Bliss :winkwink: I didnt end up having a bath in the end :thumbup: T what do you mean by douche? :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Douche ,is wen u rinse your vayjay in the bath or shower ,I never do it wen I am in my fertile time as I dont want to disturb the sperm ,:hugs:Click to expand...

ahhh i did think that was what you meant :thumbup: i had to clean it a little otherwise i would've been smelling haha!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Rads on in Turkey haha even i haven't got my rads on yet and its getting cold here. I never have my rads on in my bedroom because it's warm in the attic room :thumbup::hugs:

Just a few more days then you can start testing :thumbup: Do you have FRER? :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie - sounds like that fertilaid has maybe made you hyper in some way and kept you awake as well as doing the manic cleaning - not good. Yes, sounds like a good idea to lower the does a bit - will you get a chance ot have a power nap during the day? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Def not no,but I took one tab early this morning then am just going too take half a tab at twelve day and hope that's early enough to let me get to sleep tonight ,I feel energised today but very hyper,hopefully in a week or do my body will get used to them ,Hows you ,has af arrived?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah she finally showed her ugly face last night... :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie - sounds like that fertilaid has maybe made you hyper in some way and kept you awake as well as doing the manic cleaning - not good. Yes, sounds like a good idea to lower the does a bit - will you get a chance ot have a power nap during the day? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Def not no,but I took one tab early this morning then am just going too take half a tab at twelve day and hope that's early enough to let me get to sleep tonight ,I feel energised today but very hyper,hopefully in a week or do my body will get used to them ,Hows you ,has af arrived?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she finally showed her ugly face last night... :hugs:Click to expand...

sorry babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T i think i need some of that ginseng haha i'm really knackered again and i've put my sweats on for working out but tbh i can't be arsed. I might just do a few stomach exercises and use my weights. I've parent consultations this afternoon from 3.30 onwards so a busy one today and then oliver is wanting his friend round for tea so i said we could go macdonalds because i can't be arsed cooking. OMG whats the matter with me haha!!!! That Fertilaid sounds like those diet pills i once had and it contained some Amphetamine in it haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's hope u give it all u have got this cycle and get that much deserved bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's hope u give it all u have got this cycle and get that much deserved bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i second that :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that would make me very happy xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T i think i need some of that ginseng haha i'm really knackered again and i've put my sweats on for working out but tbh i can't be arsed. I might just do a few stomach exercises and use my weights. I've parent consultations this afternoon from 3.30 onwards so a busy one today and then oliver is wanting his friend round for tea so i said we could go macdonalds because i can't be arsed cooking. OMG whats the matter with me haha!!!! That Fertilaid sounds like those diet pills i once had and it contained some Amphetamine in it haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

U are doing brill love ,don't beat yourself up ,u have a Busy life and your doing your best,yes the fertilaid will maybe help me out with the energy and moods and hopefully my hormones and then cycle .I took those diet tabs too and put all my weight back on and more after I came off them ,:shrug:U don't need to diet ,u look brilliant Hun :thumbup:I have put on so much weight since my loss and it's really getting me down :nope:I want to feel good about myself again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> T i think i need some of that ginseng haha i'm really knackered again and i've put my sweats on for working out but tbh i can't be arsed. I might just do a few stomach exercises and use my weights. I've parent consultations this afternoon from 3.30 onwards so a busy one today and then oliver is wanting his friend round for tea so i said we could go macdonalds because i can't be arsed cooking. OMG whats the matter with me haha!!!! That Fertilaid sounds like those diet pills i once had and it contained some Amphetamine in it haha :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> U are doing brill love ,don't beat yourself up ,u have a Busy life and your doing your best,yes the fertilaid will maybe help me out with the energy and moods and hopefully my hormones and then cycle .I took those diet tabs too and put all my weight back on and more after I came off them ,:shrug:U don't need to diet ,u look brilliant Hun :thumbup:I have put on so much weight since my loss and it's really getting me down :nope:I want to feel good about myself again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah the same thing happened to me too once you come off those diet tabs the weight creeps back on again :dohh: not a good idea doing them really. Remember you have been through a lot of heartache just recently and you haven't been in the right frame of mind. So please dont beat yourself up about it everything will work out just fine. Keep at the walking and the bding and try the weight watchers diet thats a good one and you can eat pretty much anything in moderation :thumbup: you are a beautiful person and i know what you mean about wanting to feel yourself again i've always been a size 8 i don't think thats ever gonna happen again so i'm trying to accept my weight gain size 14 now and just be happy with it. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's hope u give it all u have got this cycle and get that much deserved bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i second that :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that would make me very happy xxxxxClick to expand...

ditto :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie - sounds like that fertilaid has maybe made you hyper in some way and kept you awake as well as doing the manic cleaning - not good. Yes, sounds like a good idea to lower the does a bit - will you get a chance ot have a power nap during the day? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Def not no,but I took one tab early this morning then am just going too take half a tab at twelve day and hope that's early enough to let me get to sleep tonight ,I feel energised today but very hyper,hopefully in a week or do my body will get used to them ,Hows you ,has af arrived?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah she finally showed her ugly face last night... :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I second that one Butterfly :hugs::hugs: Maybe it's saving it all up for the best til last, sure hope so :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Rads on in Turkey haha even i haven't got my rads on yet and its getting cold here. I never have my rads on in my bedroom because it's warm in the attic room :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Just a few more days then you can start testing :thumbup: Do you have FRER? :kiss:

they are scared of cold weather here :haha:

and an attic bedroom - a proper little love nest - perfect :winkwink: i bet you've got sound proof walls built in too :haha:

got 4 frer but not going to waste them too early. will do one on day 11. i'll keep peeing on the cheapies up until then.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Rads on in Turkey haha even i haven't got my rads on yet and its getting cold here. I never have my rads on in my bedroom because it's warm in the attic room :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Just a few more days then you can start testing :thumbup: Do you have FRER? :kiss:
> 
> they are scared of cold weather here :haha:
> 
> and an attic bedroom - a proper little love nest - perfect :winkwink: i bet you've got sound proof walls built in too :haha:
> 
> got 4 frer but not going to waste them too early. will do one on day 11. i'll keep peeing on the cheapies up until then.Click to expand...

haha yep its a love nest :thumbup: although the boys have been pestering me for that room for ages and i gave in and said yes so looks like we'll be swapping bedrooms in the new year :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Let's hope u give it all u have got this cycle and get that much deserved bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> i second that :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: that would make me very happy xxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> ditto :hugs:Click to expand...

Aw thanks ladies, I hope so too :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs: love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, does Fertilaid have to be taken with food? If not, I would take it first thing in the morning...


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, does Fertilaid have to be taken with food? If not, I would take it first thing in the morning...

Don't you have breakfast lol?!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dohh: Yep...forgot that one, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Where does your DH/OH keep their phones? If its in their trouser pocket tell them to stick somewhere else because the radiation from the phone will kill off the sperm or make them weaker. My BFF just told me this now. She went to go see her consultant a few years back when she had 6 MC's :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, does Fertilaid have to be taken with food? If not, I would take it first thing in the morning...

Yes u take it with food ,I took a whole tab this morning then I just took a half tab at twelve and that's me for today because it is effecting my sleep ,u can open the tabs and mix the powder inside them with food ,I had mine with a toffee yoghurt :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone ,it's so quiet ,sus,garnet , Jax,wooly n.s Brooke indigo ,I miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm here babes 

and guess what 

https://i1223.photobucket.com/albums/dd515/Jodes2011/DSCF1264.jpg

and a smiley opk too :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: i'm so happy i could shit rainbows :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hahahaha..jodie i've just nearly pissed myself laughing, never heard of the shitting rainbows one :haha: congrats lovely! :happydance: phew stress over :wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> hahahaha..jodie i've just nearly pissed myself laughing, never heard of the shitting rainbows one :haha: congrats lovely! :happydance: phew stress over :wacko:

its my phrase of saying i am very very happy :hugs: Stress over indeed and i'm really happy its early this month. So i reckon its BDing tonight, and tomorrow thats it for this cycle unless my surge continues to tomorrow :thumbup: I wasnt even gonna bother this afternoon with testing but i'm glad i did. Just goes to show it can happen in a matter of hours :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Way to go jodes!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

"shit rainbows" :haha::haha::rofl::rofl:

Good job you kept testing Jodes, now get to it lol :happydance::happydance: :sex:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah jodes ,omg am o happy for you :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Sexy time for Jodie....:wohoo:

:wave: everyone!

:hug:


----------



## Jax41

:bunny::bunny: Go Jodes!!!!!!!!! :bunny::bunny:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I think it's time for me to sit on my ass for a bit ,kids all picked up from school ,home works done ,food shopping done ,dinner made and place cleaned up and kids in pjs ,bloody knackered ,:sleep:Dh working far away today and won't be back till midnight so it's all up to me, even with my poor wee toe :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You did drive to pick the kids up, didn't you?

Can you drive with a broken toe?


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes it's :sex: time :dance:

Despie - relax if you can :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie take care of that toe. I did that once and it was black and blue for weeks. Very painful


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> You did drive to pick the kids up, didn't you?
> 
> Can you drive with a broken toe?

No I got a taxi and I got the two girls out at the same time, then my uncle brought me to tescos ,I can't even get my boots on I am wearing sandals ,I actually can't wait to take my pain killers and go to sleep :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie take care of that toe. I did that once and it was black and blue for weeks. Very painful

The base of it is agony ,I have it strapped up tight and am wearing two pairs of socks in the house to protect it from getting bumped ,:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie take care of that toe. I did that once and it was black and blue for weeks. Very painful
> 
> The base of it is agony ,I have it strapped up tight and am wearing two pairs of socks in the house to protect it from getting bumped ,:kiss:Click to expand...

Try to stay off it and keep it elevated


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie take care of that toe. I did that once and it was black and blue for weeks. Very painful
> 
> The base of it is agony ,I have it strapped up tight and am wearing two pairs of socks in the house to protect it from getting bumped ,:kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Try to stay off it and keep it elevatedClick to expand...

 No chance Hun ,maybe wen the kids are asleep ,:) thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm here today but I feel crappy!! Don't know what is wrong but just crappy so I hope tomorrow I feel better...


----------



## LLbean

What's wrong Garnet????


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> I'm here today but I feel crappy!! Don't know what is wrong but just crappy so I hope tomorrow I feel better...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet

Despie, I hope you managed to get a good night's sleep last night and the toe is not hurting too much :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Garnet
> 
> Despie, I hope you managed to get a good night's sleep last night and the toe is not hurting too much :hugs::hugs:

U are so thoughtful :hugs::hugs:I did I even overslept till seven this morning so that's the fertilaid dosage sorted :thumbup:how are u today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm here today but I feel crappy!! Don't know what is wrong but just crappy so I hope tomorrow I feel better...

Awk huni ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all :flower:Well I managed to sleep all night ,am so relieved as I hate my sleep being messed up ,am heading to get my hair coloured in my sandals in this rainstorm we are having :nope:But it's all I can get on and I booked my apt last week and my roots are awful ,am feeling really bloated also this morning ,don't know if that's the fertilaid or just me ,how's everyone else today ,sus ss sum garnet mon googly Sarah llbean wooly Brooke n,s jodes,bf indigo jax ,think that's everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you managed to get a good nights sleep :thumbup:

I'm Ok thanks, still some minor cramps but I think the maca is making my AF a bit more bearable these days, at least I haven't been :sick: for a couple of months now since taking it. Just been to buy some more paint so I can paint more walls today - was knackered yesterday and was in bed by 10pm! 

Have booked my flight back to the Uk for the 26th which is cd10 so hopefully that should be OK :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet hope everything is well hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF where do you live? and what do you do for work? are you an artist? :shrug::hugs::hugs: Good news about coming home for some hanky panky xxxxx

T so glad you had a good nights sleep :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brooke have you got your reading back yet from Gail? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Jodes, I live in the Middle East at the moment - leaving for good though on 26th as I think 7 years is enough lol! yes, I work as an artist :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Jodes, I live in the Middle East at the moment - leaving for good though on 26th as I think 7 years is enough lol! yes, I work as an artist :hugs:

ahhhh right :dohh: and i did think you were an artist with all your paintings but i wasn't quite sure :thumbup: Here's to the 26th October :hugs::hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes, I live in the Middle East at the moment - leaving for good though on 26th as I think 7 years is enough lol! yes, I work as an artist :hugs:
> 
> ahhhh right :dohh: and i did think you were an artist with all your paintings but i wasn't quite sure :thumbup: Here's to the 26th October :hugs::hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes, I live in the Middle East at the moment - leaving for good though on 26th as I think 7 years is enough lol! yes, I work as an artist :hugs:
> 
> ahhhh right :dohh: and i did think you were an artist with all your paintings but i wasn't quite sure :thumbup: Here's to the 26th October :hugs::hugs: :kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Below is your pregnancy outlook:

Linking in around you, I sense some sadness and frustration around you, and feel this is in regard to your ttc journey, sometimes spirit do show a conception and this turns out to be a little later or earlier, and usually the birth prediction will then be correct, so I feel when linking in to spirit around you they want you to concerntrate on the birth time now, and show conception is taking you longer than hoped or thought, but want to reassure you that a baby boy for 2012 is showing

I see conception around mid November, and I dont feel anything is preventing this so much, it is just about timing and when that time is right for you and your path it will come in

Im shown a healthy pregnancy, labour and birth, so just relax around this as a 2011 pregnancy will happen for you 

A further conception also still shows a healthy baby girl and conception is February 2013


Love, Light & Happiness
Psychic123uk
Visit my website for many more readings and spells!
www.psychic123ukreadings.net


----------



## dachsundmom

DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.

The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:

God! Not that old chestnut again??!!! :haha:

Why aren't you TTCing in Nov?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:

how come you won't be trying in November? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:

It's annoying enough to hear "relax and it will happen" without paying for those words :hugs:

Still in 2 minds over whether I should have one. D says if I want to do it for fun then he's ok with that but I'm such a tight wade I don't want to pay the amount being asked :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hell, I even paid the conversion for that one, lol.:haha:

We won't be TTC after this cycle bc we are going to do all of our testing again, to shoot for a January IVF.

Bc I OV so early in my cycle, CD10-12, there is really no good way to time the HSG and frankly, my doc is even considering the hydro test...:nope:

So, with Thanksgiving kicking off our holiday season, we decided to just do the testing and enjoy Xmas....


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hell, I even paid the conversion for that one, lol.:haha:
> 
> We won't be TTC after this cycle bc we are going to do all of our testing again, to shoot for a January IVF.
> 
> Bc I OV so early in my cycle, CD10-12, there is really no good way to time the HSG and frankly, my doc is even considering the hydro test...:nope:
> 
> So, with Thanksgiving kicking off our holiday season, we decided to just do the testing and enjoy Xmas....

I am so happy your going for IVF :hugs: i agree just relax and have a nice christmas and then let all the fun begin in January. Thats if you need it :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:

That is the most irratating thing that a person who is trying to TTC has to hear. My MIL said "Oh I don't think anything is wrong and I think you are trying to hard. I wanted to say to her "Well you dumbass, I've had two MC so something must of been wrong". She totally annoys me!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:
> 
> That is the most irratating thing that a person who is trying to TTC has to hear. My MIL said "Oh I don't think anything is wrong and I think you are trying to hard. I wanted to say to her "Well you dumbass, I've had two MC so something must of been wrong". She totally annoys me!!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

It would be me, to get that line from the psychic, lol.:growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, sounds like a great plan, enjoy Thanksgiving and Crimbo and then be a good girl for IVF :hugs:x


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom you're getting the crap readings at the moment with being told to manifest and relx :nope: I say stick with Mr Indigo's prediction :thumbup:

I love the sound of your plan to take November off for testing; have a relaxing Christmas and then IVF in January but really hoping you don't need to put that plan into action :dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> DH and I won't even be TTC in mid Nov, lol.
> 
> The psychic just told me 'relax and it will happen.':growlmad::haha:
> 
> That is the most irratating thing that a person who is trying to TTC has to hear. My MIL said "Oh I don't think anything is wrong and I think you are trying to hard. I wanted to say to her "Well you dumbass, I've had two MC so something must of been wrong". She totally annoys me!!Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning ladies, 
I feel alot better this morning and thank you for your well wishes. I think I just had a allergy thing. It keeps getting hot and humid here then it drops about 20 degrees. Maybe the fluctuation is bothering me. Hope your toe is feeling better Despie. Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...I am so glad that you are feeling better! :hugs:

I think this why I am already on edge this cycle....last one before the IVF train starts, lol. :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet...I am so glad that you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I think this why I am already of edge this cycle....last one before the IVF train starts, lol. :wacko:

Dmom, really admire you doing the IVF, not sure I could stand the needles, I'm such a woose! :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet...I am so glad that you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I think this why I am already of edge this cycle....last one before the IVF train starts, lol. :wacko:
> 
> Dmom, really admire you doing the IVF, not sure I could stand the needles, I'm such a woose! :hugs:Click to expand...

i don't do needles either. if you draw blood from me - i hit the deck. :nope:

dmom, sounds like you've got a plan going on, good for you :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet glad you're feeling better :thumbup:

Dmom :hugs: 

Jax - I'm with you on the admiration of those doing IVF especially as it's not on the books for me not because of the needles but predominantly due to finances.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a plan, but I am very nervous about it as well.

We are using a clinic out-of-state, so I am on my own for a lot of this...I'll be living in a hotel for 2-3 weeks.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> It's a plan, but I am very nervous about it as well.
> 
> We are using a clinic out-of-state, so I am on my own for a lot of this...I'll be living in a hotel for 2-3 weeks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> It's a plan, but I am very nervous about it as well.
> 
> We are using a clinic out-of-state, so I am on my own for a lot of this...I'll be living in a hotel for 2-3 weeks.

I know it won't be the same but we're all supporting you on here :dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi ladies, hope all's well with you all :hugs:

afm, i'm usually a very placid and calm person but out of charater and full of fire today :growlmad: and it feels so good. went to bed like it and woke up this morning like it. got told off by a lady by the coast yesterday for feeding the street dogs 'not where she wants me to!' she got me when i was feeling very emotionally and i really had a go back at her. i walked away shaking in the end but with my head up high :winkwink: i'm so geared up for another fight today when i go down to feed them again, i really hope she's around :haha: i hate the selfish, self centred, rude bitches that live in my area. to say there's a lack of emotional intelligence with them is an understatement. and no it's not a racist comment, it's an observation :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet...I am so glad that you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I think this why I am already of edge this cycle....last one before the IVF train starts, lol. :wacko:
> 
> Dmom, really admire you doing the IVF, not sure I could stand the needles, I'm such a woose! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i don't do needles either. if you draw blood from me - i hit the deck. :nope::Click to expand...

cocked this message up, forgot me quote, new one below!!!


----------



## Jax41

Jax41 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet...I am so glad that you are feeling better! :hugs:
> 
> I think this why I am already of edge this cycle....last one before the IVF train starts, lol. :wacko:
> 
> Dmom, really admire you doing the IVF, not sure I could stand the needles, I'm such a woose! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i don't do needles either. if you draw blood from me - i hit the deck. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Snap!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Garnet glad you're feeling better :thumbup:
> 
> Dmom :hugs:
> 
> Jax - I'm with you on the admiration of those doing IVF especially as it's not on the books for me not because of the needles but predominantly due to finances.

Me too Wooly not only needles but finances :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> It's a plan, but I am very nervous about it as well.
> 
> We are using a clinic out-of-state, so I am on my own for a lot of this...I'll be living in a hotel for 2-3 weeks.

Dmom, that's real brave, we'll be here for you ALWAYS :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> hi ladies, hope all's well with you all :hugs:
> 
> afm, i'm usually a very placid and calm person but out of charater and full of fire today :growlmad: and it feels so good. went to bed like it and woke up this morning like it. got told off by a lady by the coast yesterday for feeding the street dogs 'not where she wants me to!' she got me when i was feeling very emotionally and i really had a go back at her. i walked away shaking in the end but with my head up high :winkwink: i'm so geared up for another fight today when i go down to feed them again, i really hope she's around :haha: i hate the selfish, self centred, rude bitches that live in my area. to say there's a lack of emotional intelligence with them is an understatement. and no it's not a racist comment, it's an observation :winkwink:

Yikes!!!! :argh:


----------



## sumatwsimit

don't worry jax, i'm safe on here with you guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom, yes, we will all be here supporting you if you need it and you hven't got your November BFP by then, but fingers crossed that you have! :hugs::hugs:

Sumat, don't think I want to mess with you today :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sum,:haha:I love the new feisty you ,:hugs: jax and wooly ,hope all is well :hugs::hugs:Garnet ,so relieved u are feeling better ,was so worried :hugs::hugs:Bf ,great everything is coming together :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,wonderful news on the ivf and your plans ,so excited for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.

I usually have really bad o pains Hun ,I mean as bad as I can hardly walk :nope:It's prob the soy as well ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.
> 
> I usually have really bad o pains Hun ,I mean as bad as I can hardly walk :nope:It's prob the soy as well ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah i'll be fine just quite painful at the minute :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.

I have that from OV to AF...another reason I don't SS, lol :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

and thats probably the reason why i feel sick


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.
> 
> I have that from OV to AF...another reason I don't SS, lol :hugs:Click to expand...

thats Progesterone isn't it? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.
> 
> I have that from OV to AF...another reason I don't SS, lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats Progesterone isn't it? :hugs:Click to expand...

Yes...:hugs: I know you are starting the cream, please be careful with it...if you don't need it, there is a chance you will do more harm than good.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone suffer sickness around ovulation? and my ovulation pains are bad.
> 
> I have that from OV to AF...another reason I don't SS, lol :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thats Progesterone isn't it? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...:hugs: I know you are starting the cream, please be careful with it...if you don't need it, there is a chance you will do more harm than good.:hugs:Click to expand...

why's that? Because of the side effects? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes my last cycle I felt sick on and off from ovulation to AF :nope: Hope the pain eases soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I just get paranoid with anything that involves hormones, lol:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom if and when you do IVF I will be beside you (via bnb) all the way.

Hi everyone!


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I just get paranoid with anything that involves hormones, lol:flower:

ahhhh ok i will only be using a tiny bit :hugs: 

OPK's a still very positive so i have another 12/24 hours left until i ovulate hopefully? :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, I just get paranoid with anything that involves hormones, lol:flower:
> 
> ahhhh ok i will only be using a tiny bit :hugs:
> 
> OPK's a still very positive so i have another 12/24 hours left until i ovulate hopefully? :thumbup:Click to expand...

Soy didn't make me sick but very heighten state of emotions. Not as bad as Clomid. I took only 68 mg. I could definately tell when ovulation was occuring because I had pain in my ovaries. After I had sex it help calm the ovaries down though. Good luck...:thumbup: Also with the suppositories progestone I was advised to take it on Day 21 of cycle, I don't know if that is the same with the cream... All I know is if you get pregnant don't stop it until 12 weeks because you could cause a misscarriage..


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Dmom if and when you do IVF I will be beside you (via bnb) all the way.
> 
> Hi everyone!

Hello LL, 
Hope you are doing good today! :flower: Could I ask you if you were put on progestone with you IVF last time???


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Dmom if and when you do IVF I will be beside you (via bnb) all the way.
> 
> Hi everyone!
> 
> Hello LL,
> Hope you are doing good today! :flower: Could I ask you if you were put on progestone with you IVF last time???Click to expand...

yes indeed...progesterone oil injections every day starting the day after egg retrieval and then also added Prometrium pills to the mix. Stayed on the oil injections until 7 weeks and then increased the prometrium


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I forgot to mention that NS is safely in Paris sucking COCK! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I forgot to mention that NS is safely in Paris sucking COCK! :haha:

Eh sucking cock? wtf? haha :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I forgot to mention that NS is safely in Paris sucking COCK! :haha:
> 
> Eh sucking cock? wtf? haha :hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah french coq!:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie, I just get paranoid with anything that involves hormones, lol:flower:
> 
> ahhhh ok i will only be using a tiny bit :hugs:
> 
> OPK's a still very positive so i have another 12/24 hours left until i ovulate hopefully? :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Soy didn't make me sick but very heighten state of emotions. Not as bad as Clomid. I took only 68 mg. I could definately tell when ovulation was occuring because I had pain in my ovaries. After I had sex it help calm the ovaries down though. Good luck...:thumbup: Also with the suppositories progestone I was advised to take it on Day 21 of cycle, I don't know if that is the same with the cream... All I know is if you get pregnant don't stop it until 12 weeks because you could cause a misscarriage..Click to expand...

I took 150mg haha no wonder i'm feeling it then. I dont have suppositories i have cream that you apply to your belly and i wasnt going to start the cream until Day 21 anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

On my next hospital apt I am getting the progesterone jodes :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Girls, I forgot to mention that NS is safely in Paris sucking COCK! :haha:
> 
> Eh sucking cock? wtf? haha :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah french coq!:haha:Click to expand...

oh right haha :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies ,I am heading to bed ,it's been a long hard day and all the kiddies are tucked up in bed,:kiss:Am heading there myself so an early night is needed ,nite all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:,well dh wakened me up early with his snoring :growlmad:I swear I am gonna put a clothes peg on his nose :haha:How's everyone doing today ,llbean sum sus googly ss garnet mon indigo Brooke jax jodes wooly n.s b.f jodes Sarah and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning despie, you are not having much luck with your sleep of late. there's nothing worse than lying in bed listening to someone snoring. dh snores like mad when he has a cold.

morning everyone else :wave:

:nope: tested this morning...i know i shouldn't have. went to make a cup of decaf, came back within 10mins and saw a broad band of colour hovering right over the test line, my heart was beating, i thought it was it. i wanted to give it more time, so went off for breaky, came back and checked again and discovered i've managed to get the biggest BFE i've ever had. i'm so peed about it :cry: these cheapies can be so cruel. the line has got bloomin colour on it to but it's in totally the wrong place, too fat and has settled right next to the test line. it's dried now but still there. i'm not testing again now for a few days.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk sum ,that's heartbreaking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Can we see a pic please of your test ,big big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

thanks :hugs:, i've put it on my journal link but it hasn't shown up very clear. today i really feel like throwing these tests.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> thanks :hugs:, i've put it on my journal link but it hasn't shown up very clear. today i really feel like throwing these tests.

I didn't realise u had a journal :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> thanks :hugs:, i've put it on my journal link but it hasn't shown up very clear. today i really feel like throwing these tests.
> 
> I didn't realise u had a journal :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

don't worry, you r not missing out on anything, it's totally non eventful :haha: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mr. Tracey......:growlmad:


Did we lose Jodie?:cry:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Suma....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mr. Tracey......:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Did we lose Jodie?:cry:

Yeap :cry: But I've invited her to my blog. I'm hoping a few days and her DH won't hold her to the promise of not coming on here.

I hope to goodness she reports the person who is the cause of all this upset :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Hey, the mood I'm feeling in today I'll pick a fight with this person :gun::trouble: if I knew who they were!


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Suma....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mr. Tracey......:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Did we lose Jodie?:cry:
> 
> Yeap :cry: But I've invited her to my blog. I'm hoping a few days and her DH won't hold her to the promise of not coming on here.
> 
> I hope to goodness she reports the person who is the cause of all this upset :growlmad:Click to expand...

What? She really isn't coming back? :nope::nope::nope:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Suma....What a kooky test strip...:hugs:

How are your dogs today?


----------



## Indigo77

T...I hope you get more sleep tomorrow....


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Suma....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Mr. Tracey......:growlmad:
> 
> 
> Did we lose Jodie?:cry:
> 
> Yeap :cry: But I've invited her to my blog. I'm hoping a few days and her DH won't hold her to the promise of not coming on here.
> 
> I hope to goodness she reports the person who is the cause of all this upset :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> What? Realnope she really isn't coming back? :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :cry:Click to expand...

I'm hoping a few days and she'll be back but from what I can gather her hubby is furious and a man's way of fixing things is remove the source of the upset which in his mind I guess is BnB. 

I know my DH would say stay off BnB rather than realise it's one person who has caused the upset.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes jodes has gone ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:She has left me her email and mobile number and asked me to carry on the November thread ,which I really don't think I can manage ATM ,Brooke or indigo or wooly or bf ,would u be happy to do it ?I am totally and absolutely f.....g gutted For her ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll do it...but, I'm not as nice as Wendy and Jodie, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'll do it...but, I'm not as nice as Wendy and Jodie, lol

Yes you are ,thanks Hun ,I will let her know ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What do I do with it? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Mine would suggest that I take a break...


----------



## Indigo77

Just update it. I think she has to tell the mods, though....They need to switch it to you so you can update the first page....


----------



## Desperado167

Just be your kind, useful lovely self ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...I'll wait then...worst case, I could start a new one and impose some rules, lol.

T, could you ask her to let the mods know or if she'd prefer I start over?


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Just be your kind, useful lovely self ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How do I do that...:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...I'll wait then...worst case, I could start a new one and impose some rules, lol.
> 
> T, could you ask her to let the mods know or if she'd prefer I start over?

Yes I just re read the p.m and she said u would have to make a new thread and repost the names and dates on the first page ,are u ok with that ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just be your kind, useful lovely self ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How do I do that...:shrug:Click to expand...

Sorry just be your unkind useless self ,is that better ?:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey Dmom, you'll do a fab job no-one will dare SS with you in control!!! :haha:

I hope Jodes will come back to us too, but I think you're right her DH has told her to stay away from here which is completely understandable... Why do some people have to be so nasty?


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just be your kind, useful lovely self ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How do I do that...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry just be your unkind useless self ,is that better ?:haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hey Dmom, you'll do a fab job no-one will dare SS with you in control!!! :haha:
> 
> I hope Jodes will come back to us too, but I think you're right her DH has told her to stay away from here which is completely understandable... Why do some people have to be so nasty?

I agree you will do a fab job :hugs:,jodes we miss u already ,:cry::nope::hugs:How many more peeps have to be upset,:( its just so unfair :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T...it will all play out correctly in the end....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just be your kind, useful lovely self ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How do I do that...:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry just be your unkind useless self ,is that better ?:haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T...it will all play out correctly in the end....

I hope so :cry::cry::cry::cry:Poor jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You girls MUST join the Nov thread now....I need someone to reel me in, lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> You girls MUST join the Nov thread now....I need someone to reel me in, lol

Dmom it'll be much funnier to lurk and read your replies!!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You girls MUST join the Nov thread now....I need someone to reel me in, lol
> 
> Dmom it'll be much funnier to lurk and read your replies!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:growlmad: Join the revised thread NOW!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You girls MUST join the Nov thread now....I need someone to reel me in, lol
> 
> Dmom it'll be much funnier to lurk and read your replies!!!! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad: Join the revised thread NOW!:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

O holy shit ,:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

SS just apologized on J's journal.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> SS just apologized on J's journal.

yup, saw that.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> SS just apologized on J's journal.

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw and added...can't keep my mouth shut, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

SS has upset Sarahincanada as well though :nope:

I really hope Jodes will feel like coming back soon and hopefully her DH will realise it was one person and that the rest of us want nothing but good things for her and want to support her - FXed

Dmom I'll joined the revised thread but doubt I'll have anything to report :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> SS has upset Sarahincanada as well though :nope:
> 
> I really hope Jodes will feel like coming back soon and hopefully her DH will realise it was one person and that the rest of us want nothing but good things for her and want to support her - FXed
> 
> Dmom I'll joined the revised thread but doubt I'll have anything to report :)

We all hope she finds her way back to us :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, go check your name on the testing thread, please....

Wooly, you were added...

Where in the hell was Sarah upset....:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, go check your name on the testing thread, please....
> 
> Wooly, you were added...
> 
> Where in the hell was Sarah upset....:growlmad:

it's on Jodes' journal


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, go check your name on the testing thread, please....
> 
> Wooly, you were added...
> 
> Where in the hell was Sarah upset....:growlmad:

Awk Brooke :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u huni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thank you ,xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, go check your name on the testing thread, please....
> 
> Wooly, you were added...
> 
> Where in the hell was Sarah upset....:growlmad:

Sarah mentioned in Jodes journal SS had sent her a PM which caused her upset :nope::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

I wish we could have members only journals.

I am fuming!

:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> I wish we could have members only journals.
> 
> I am fuming!
> 
> :growlmad:

It would be great if you had to authorise people to be able to read & post on your journals!

I am fuming that one person has upset others and upset Jodes to the point she's gone even if it does only turn out to be temporary - FXed


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Does anyone have a spare room I swear I am gonna kill my oh ,:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

I have 3.... Come on over! Bring the kiddos. :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have 2!


----------



## LLbean

2 available here as well


----------



## Indigo77

As long as you are taking care of business, I don't see why he has an issue with it. :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> As long as you are taking care of business, I don't see why he has an issue with it. :shrug:

MeNo actually I want him to stay asleep ,:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I have a spare bedroom; a king size mattress in the loft and a king size inflatable air bed so you and the kids are welcome and you'll get doggy kisses too :)

What's he up to? Do you need me to slap him physically or verbally? :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> As long as you are taking care of business, I don't see why he has an issue with it. :shrug:
> 
> Me either ,he bought me the bloody iPad for xmas and now complains wen I am on it ,:growlmad:it's not like I neglect anything or anyone wen I am on here ,o happy days he's fallen asleep ,think I will go squirt him with my water pistol ,:haha:No actually I want him to stay asleep ,:haha:Click to expand...

Night nurse helps them sleep too :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I have a spare bedroom; a king size mattress in the loft and a king size inflatable air bed so you and the kids are welcome and you'll get doggy kisses too :)
> 
> What's he up to? Do you need me to slap him physically or verbally? :hugs:

Alex,he's just being an ass tonight ,but it's ok as he's asleep now and snoring like a pig :haha:I am just sick of him making sarcastic remarks wen I am on here ,:nope:.he will prob apologise in the morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh he can phuck himself...just get the jizz into a cup and move on!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I have a spare bedroom; a king size mattress in the loft and a king size inflatable air bed so you and the kids are welcome and you'll get doggy kisses too :)
> 
> What's he up to? Do you need me to slap him physically or verbally? :hugs:
> 
> Alex,he's just being an ass tonight ,but it's ok as he's asleep now and snoring like a pig :haha:I am just sick of him making sarcastic remarks wen I am on here ,:nope:.he will prob apologise in the morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

FFS you spend all day caring for your children; cleaning your house; cooking; doing laundry which involves cleaning his yucky socks and pants. You deserve a break and to be on here.

Tell him you'll set an aggressive; rottweiler owning; scottish, irish, geordie, yorkshire mix woman on him if he comes out with crap like that again :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Well my DH will give me anything I ask for as I've just brought a gorgeous corset and sent him a picture. Something for him to think about whilst working away :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Now wooly that is scary ,in fact I am scared too ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Well my DH will give me anything I ask for as I've just brought a gorgeous corset and sent him a picture. Something for him to think about whilst working away :winkwink:

O my god I love corsets ,where did u get it ? Xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Well my DH will give me anything I ask for as I've just brought a gorgeous corset and sent him a picture. Something for him to think about whilst working away :winkwink:
> 
> O my god I love corsets ,where did u get it ? XxxxClick to expand...

Ebay :) Brand new and only £20 including postage. I can't get the picture to copy or save so can't show it but it's black with diamante on it and has hooks & eyes on the front and laces up the back.

I'm starting to practice my burlesque from tomorrow and Friday night I won't be on line :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> As long as you are taking care of business, I don't see why he has an issue with it. :shrug:
> 
> Me either ,he bought me the bloody iPad for xmas and now complains wen I am on it ,:growlmad:it's not like I neglect anything or anyone wen I am on here ,o happy days he's fallen asleep ,think I will go squirt him with my water pistol ,:haha:No actually I want him to stay asleep ,:haha:Click to expand...

Place his hand in a bowl of warm water!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

The corset looks a little like this one but the hook & eyes are less obvious: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-sexy...gerie&var=&hash=item895ff674d7#ht_9119wt_1270


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> As long as you are taking care of business, I don't see why he has an issue with it. :shrug:
> 
> Me either ,he bought me the bloody iPad for xmas and now complains wen I am on it ,:growlmad:it's not like I neglect anything or anyone wen I am on here ,o happy days he's fallen asleep ,think I will go squirt him with my water pistol ,:haha:No actually I want him to stay asleep ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Place his hand in a bowl of warm water!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sounds lovely Alex and wot a bargain ,I almost bought myself a similar one from Anne summers only it was purple and 45 pounds ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Now wooly that is scary ,in fact I am scared too ,:haha::haha::haha:

Me too...:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Macwooly said:


> The corset looks a little like this one but the hook & eyes are less obvious: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/New-sexy...gerie&var=&hash=item895ff674d7#ht_9119wt_1270

Very nice! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

If I put one of those on my DH would die laughing....:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Now wooly that is scary ,in fact I am scared too ,:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Me too...:haha:Click to expand...

I'm not scary unless someone crosses me or those I care for :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, isn't your toe still broken?:growlmad:

Did DH not remember that I said I would run his head through a window?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't have tits for something like that! :nope::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> If I put one of those on my DH would die laughing....:haha:

I bet he wouldnt ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, isn't your toe still broken?:growlmad:
> 
> Did DH not remember that I said I would run his head through a window?:haha:

Shall I wake him up and tell him :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> If I put one of those on my DH would die laughing....:haha:

Underwear doesn't normally do it for D but I know he has a weakness for basques/corsets :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> If I put one of those on my DH would die laughing....:haha:
> 
> Underwear doesn't normally do it for D but I know he has a weakness for basques/corsets :)Click to expand...

I love my underwear ,and it has to be matching ,:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, isn't your toe still broken?:growlmad:
> 
> Did DH not remember that I said I would run his head through a window?:haha:
> 
> Shall I wake him up and tell him :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I'll pop over and wake him by running his head through the window for Dmom :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, isn't your toe still broken?:growlmad:
> 
> Did DH not remember that I said I would run his head through a window?:haha:
> 
> Shall I wake him up and tell him :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll pop over and wake him by running his head through the window for Dmom :haha:Click to expand...

Omg ,:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, Tracey...tell your DH there is a feisty, pissed off Korean woman looking for a fight!:haha:

Turns out I can get a direct flight to London from here; I just need to find my way once I get there, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, Tracey...tell your DH there is a feisty, pissed off Korean woman looking for a fight!:haha:
> 
> Turns out I can get a direct flight to London from here; I just need to find my way once I get there, lol.:hugs:

I'll meet you in London and take you the rest of the way and the fiesty, pissed off Korean woman can be joined by a feisty, pissed off Celtic woman :haha::haha:

That should scare the s**t out of him :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Deal! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Me too! Me too! We'll wear our black leather.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Me too! Me too! We'll wear our black leather.

Ok...we have a gang! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Me too! Me too! We'll wear our black leather.
> 
> Ok...we have a gang! :haha:Click to expand...

Hey, hold on, three feisty women wearing black leather ,I kinda think dh would like that ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Mr Despie should be afraid - very afraid :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:dohh: No! We're going to look mean and hostile! Wooly's dogs are coming, too!

https://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/baddies/female-gangster.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/super-smileys/baddies/ninja.gifhttps://www.myemoticons.com/images/people/female/biker-babe.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:



> :dohh: No! We're going to look mean and hostile! Wooly's dogs are coming, too!

O that's ok then :dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lord, this is like a bad joke...

A Celt, a Greek, and a Korean, all walk into a bar....:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> :dohh: No! We're going to look mean and hostile! Wooly's dogs are coming, too!

Only one of those looks mean and hostile the other 3 look like clowns :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Mr Despie should be afraid - very afraid :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Lord, this is like a bad joke...
> 
> A Celt, a Greek, and a Korean, all walk into a bar....:haha:

And drink the place dry :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Lord, this is like a bad joke...
> 
> A Celt, a Greek, and a Korean, all walk into a bar....:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Ok ladies I'm heading to bed to dream of Johnny Depp covered in chocolate :)

Sleep well all and I'll catch you tomorrow x


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, this is like a bad joke...
> 
> A Celt, a Greek, and a Korean, all walk into a bar....:haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Good night! :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Ok ladies I'm heading to bed to dream of Johnny Depp covered in chocolate :)
> 
> Sleep well all and I'll catch you tomorrow x

Me too mr despie is awakening from his slumber ,nite nite ladies ,thanks for the laughs ,painkillers and sleep here I come,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I will be back later...time to go try and cook something in the only pan I own, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Halloween must be nearing bc we just got our first 'ding-dong-ditch' of the season, lol.

DD heard the kids run up the front porch and then the doorbell started...gotta remember to have DH flip the breaker on that thing later...:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

What's ding-dong-ditch? Is that like 'knock down ginger'? lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:



> Halloween must be nearing bc we just got our first 'ding-dong-ditch' of the season, lol.
> 
> DD heard the kids run up the front porch and then the doorbell started...gotta remember to have DH flip the breaker on that thing later...:wacko:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning any plans for the weekend?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well dh has redeemed himself and bought me two tickets to go see steps reunion tour :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg I am so excited also good news is I have creamy cm today and that's great as I don't usually get it for another week or so :thumbup:must be the fertilaid ,jodes and n.s we miss you ,sum sus ss bf indigo wooly Brooke llbean garnet mon and Sarah and jax :hi:how's everyone doing today ,any plans for the weekend?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning :hi: Glad to see Mr Despie is redeeming himself :thumbup:

T you really shouldn't ask my weekend plans as Mr Wooly has been away all week and we'll be getting reacquainted :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Have fun ,:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Have fun ,:winkwink::haha:

I will if my back is better :) It really isn't liking the cold weather today :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wooly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Have fun ,:winkwink::haha:
> 
> I will if my back is better :) It really isn't liking the cold weather today :nope:Click to expand...

Wooly, I'm sure if Mr Wooly limbers up with a nice back rub you'll be fine :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Mwah to all you beautiful ladies just been reading your lovely comments. I will sign on again tomorrow. Love you all xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wooly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Have fun ,:winkwink::haha:
> 
> I will if my back is better :) It really isn't liking the cold weather today :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly, I'm sure if Mr Wooly limbers up with a nice back rub you'll be fine :winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm sure Mr Wooly will do all he can to help my back :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...ding-dong-ditch...kids ring the doorbell and run....:growlmad:

Yay for Tracey and Wooly! Big weekend plans!

Is Jodie back? I caught her for a minute on her journal....:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Is Jodie back? I caught her for a minute on her journal....:hugs:

You're only asking to see if you can ditch the testers thread aren't ya???:winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe...:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is Jodie back? I caught her for a minute on her journal....:hugs:
> 
> You're only asking to see if you can ditch the testers thread aren't ya???:winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

Lol ,:haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> M...ding-dong-ditch...kids ring the doorbell and run....:growlmad:
> 
> Yay for Tracey and Wooly! Big weekend plans!
> 
> Is Jodie back? I caught her for a minute on her journal....:hugs:

She's sneaking on when her DH isn't around :)


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M...ding-dong-ditch...kids ring the doorbell and run....:growlmad:
> 
> Yay for Tracey and Wooly! Big weekend plans!
> 
> Is Jodie back? I caught her for a minute on her journal....:hugs:
> 
> She's sneaking on when her DH isn't around :)Click to expand...

Let's hope her dh has lots of work on now and let's hope no- one upsets her again ,:grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug:

Brooke....We used to play that game, but it was called something else back in the day. :blush:

DH and I are going to test drive some cars this weekend! :happydance:

We miss you Jodie...come back soon....:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: and :hug:
> 
> Brooke....We used to play that game, but it was called something else back in the day. :blush:
> 
> DH and I are going to test drive some cars this weekend! :happydance:
> 
> We miss you Jodie...come back soon....:hugs:

What cars? I'm so nosey :) 

I'm trying to organise a test drive of the Skoda Yeti and next week I'll go and get a test drive of the latest Subaru Forester as I want to see how it compares to my 9 year old one :)


----------



## Indigo77

Chrysler 300 (but I prefer the 2010 models to the newer ones)
Volkswagen Touareg
Jeep Liberty
Nissan Murano

I want to test drive the new Honda Pilot, too, but DH thinks having 2 of the same car is weird.


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the VW! It was my first choice, but the Pilot won...I have always been a VW driver, until the Chrysler we have now, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Didn't think your DH liked Jeeps or is that Dmom's DH?


----------



## dachsundmom

That's my DH...which is funny bc Chrylser and Jeep are the same company, yet there is a Chrysler in my parking lot right now, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm not keen on the Touareg and it has less space in it than my Forester even though it looks a larger vehicle.

DH knows I want a Toyota Surf or Land Cruiser if I have to get a bigger car than my Forester :)


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> That's my DH...which is funny bc Chrylser and Jeep are the same company, yet there is a Chrysler in my parking lot right now, lol.

That is funny :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Love the VW! It was my first choice, but the Pilot won...I have always been a VW driver, until the Chrysler we have now, lol.


Which Chrysler? The 300? That would be funny if both our cars were the same.

The VW is a bit pricier than I would like, but we'll see....


----------



## LLbean

Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, lol.

I will warn you though...it does not handle well on the ice at all...you get less of that where you are, so it might not be an issue...and the 2010/2011 might be better...mine is a 2009.

This is why N and I will switch cars in the winter...he drives distance and I don't.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D

Hi Elizabeth,hows things with you,..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D
> 
> Hi Elizabeth,hows things with you,..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm good, thank you. I think the hormone insanity is finally gone!!!!

How are you?

And BTW, thanks everyone for putting up with my downer days


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D
> 
> Hi Elizabeth,hows things with you,..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, thank you. I think the hormone insanity is finally gone!!!!Click to expand...

So u feel better then?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am happy for you I know how difficult it is ,are you ttc this month or having a break ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D
> 
> Hi Elizabeth,hows things with you,..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, thank you. I think the hormone insanity is finally gone!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> So u feel better then?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am happy for you I know how difficult it is ,are you ttc this month or having a break ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

well considering I am still bleeding/spotting LOL...I have my follow up on Monday and maybe then I will be released from the "no sex" prison.

Actually the thought of having to wait 3 months kind of put me at ease...so perhaps I will do that no matter what. I have been putting too much pressure on myself and I know that can't be good. I had told hubby that if she wanted to do November it would be one thing but if my next cycle puts me in December then I am taking a break cause I refuse to go through that during the holidays....plus she said after my first normal period...which may mean I can't start on my next one anyway.

I also asked him to tell me if our marriage's success depended on having a child...because I have been feeling that way...from day one really. The first time I ever met his mom (less than 24 hours after meeting him face to face) she told me that he wanted children and would I be willing to do that for him. That he has wanted kids his whole life....so yeah, that did get recorded in my mind and has been putting big time tension on me as I was aware of my age and all....His answer to me was "no, so does that mean you are losing hope too? are you giving up?"...I said "no, not giving up, I know it will happen, but I need to know that you won't leave me if it doesn't!"...he said he wouldn't


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, lol.
> 
> I will warn you though...it does not handle well on the ice at all...you get less of that where you are, so it might not be an issue...and the 2010/2011 might be better...mine is a 2009.
> 
> This is why N and I will switch cars in the winter...he drives distance and I don't.


Yep...no ice here...What color did you get? Do you love it? They changed it slightly in 2011...I don't like it as much, but we may have to travel to get exactly what I want if it is used....I am not sure I want to give up the height of an SUV, though....


----------



## Indigo77

LL....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

You were not a downer! After all you went through, you were still more positive than most. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk huni ,:hugs:that's so sad that u were worried he would leave you :cry:bless you ,the break is def a great idea :thumbup:ESP over the hols then u can relax for the new year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Red with charcoal grey leather...very similar to the interior color of the Pilot.

I find it nicer to drive than the Honda, bc it is much smoother and the radio is in a better spot. IDK if you use an iPod in the car, but it's much more user friendly in the Chrysler.

Also, the controls for air and heat are lit up better, so night driving isn't as much of a pain.

I wouldn't give up a SUV for it, though, lol.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LL....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You were not a downer! After all you went through, you were still more positive than most. :thumbup:

man I was a total downer in my book! lol very much the opposite of the real me I guess


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Awk huni ,:hugs:that's so sad that u were worried he would leave you :cry:bless you ,the break is def a great idea :thumbup:ESP over the hols then u can relax for the new year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes I was...it is quite scary for me to think that. He can be hard to read some times so my mind goes places it should not (after 2 divorces I do panic):blush:

I want us to be together and in love always...perhaps a fantasy and unrealistic but I am a hopeless romantic


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk huni ,:hugs:that's so sad that u were worried he would leave you :cry:bless you ,the break is def a great idea :thumbup:ESP over the hols then u can relax for the new year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes I was...it is quite scary for me to think that. He can be hard to read some times so my mind goes places it should not (after 2 divorces I do panic):blush:
> 
> I want us to be together and in love always...perhaps a fantasy and unrealistic but I am a hopeless romanticClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I think u are lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth, if it makes you feel any better...two nights ago I told DH to leave me and go get an 22yo with working parts, lol.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth, if it makes you feel any better...two nights ago I told DH to leave me and go get an 22yo with working parts, lol.:blush:

That will never happen silly and u do have working parts my love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Why do you say such things! :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bc I have moments where I feel like he is sacrificing a lot to be with me...but, it pisses him off to no end when I say those things, so I need to stop.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

well I told him I was concerned he might do that LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Bc I have moments where I feel like he is sacrificing a lot to be with me...but, it pisses him off to no end when I say those things, so I need to stop.:haha:

You do need to stop now cos this I am sorry to say is a pile of shit ,your dh is a lucky guy , u are a beautiful smart talented woman that we all adore ,now no more of this nonsense u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:argh:

Is it safe?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :argh:
> 
> Is it safe?:haha:

I mean it :trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I've said similar to my DH. Every month I feel like I'm failing him :nope:


----------



## LLbean

wow we do put a ton of pressure on ourselves don't we!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: lovely ladies, you are all amazing so don't do yourselves down :kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Dmom I've said similar to my DH. Every month I feel like I'm failing him :nope:

You are not failing him ,holy shit woman ,:growlmad:Cmon lovely u know your dh is a lucky shit ,he really is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....Don't even warn them next time. 

Go ninja on their asses! :ninja:

I wish you would all stop talking like that! 

I know my hubby would never leave me...He would be too scared to even attempt it!...:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

D has told me often he won't leave if we don't get a LO and I believe him but took a while to sink in :blush: 

I do think D is scared at how many more dogs & cats I will get if no LO comes along :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, Wooly...:haha:

I think you need 1 more kitty to even out the species numbers....:winkwink:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> OMG, Wooly...:haha:
> 
> I think you need 1 more kitty to even out the species numbers....:winkwink:

I'll video his reaction when I tell him :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

My OH tells me I'm the best thing that's ever happened to him and he truly means it - also his sister has confirmed that this is in fact the case :thumbup: so it is certainly true.

So enough with the hating on yourselves ladies, this babymaking stuff it's not anyone's "responsiblity" to deliver a baby to DH it's the fickle wiles of Mother Nature, hell if it was down to effort and devotion to the cause we'd all be pushing prams by now cos we've all worked damn hard on this! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ,that's the place all cleaned


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks NS!

Tracey, you cook separate food for everyone?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> My OH tells me I'm the best thing that's ever happened to him and he truly means it - also his sister has confirmed that this is in fact the case :thumbup: so it is certainly true.
> 
> So enough with the hating on yourselves ladies, this babymaking stuff it's not anyone's "responsiblity" to deliver a baby to DH it's the fickle wiles of Mother Nature, hell if it was down to effort and devotion to the cause we'd all be pushing prams by now cos we've all worked damn hard on this! :hugs:

Well said Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks NS!
> 
> Tracey, you cook separate food for


----------



## dachsundmom

Has your DD shown any interest in boys yet? :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Has your DD shown any interest in boys yet? :nope:

Yes, unfortunately :nope:but she knows she isn't allowed to date till she's 16 So she has a bit to go yet and then dh will have to meet and speak to them first :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

First gig?

Does anyone know how to stop FB from sending emails every time someone has a bowel movement?

Right on, NS!


----------



## dachsundmom

Concert, I think...

Do you mean the update stuff? I think you can turn it off, I'll ask N and the kid, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Has your DD shown any interest in boys yet? :nope:
> 
> Yes, unfortunately :nope:but she knows she isn't allowed to date till she's 16 So she has a bit to go yet and then dh will have to meet and speak to them first :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I was not allowed to date EVER. My parents did not meet my DH until we had been together for 4 years. My father claimed he changed our phone number 7 times during my freshman year of high school. 

16 sounds a little more reasonable....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well most of her friends are or already have dated at 13 ,I really don't agree with it as they need to have their childhood and they are growing up way too fast but she's a sensible kid and knows the limits ,yes a gig is a concert ,it's for teenagers age 14-16 :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

We had no intention of letting DD 'date' until she could drive.

Then this boy came along and he'd just lost his mother and been adopted by his foster family...had to relent.:cry:

They can only hang out and school and with adult supervision; they went to the movies with his mom last week and N will take them for ice cream tomorrow afternoon, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

I am surprised they even bother trying to hang out with their parents right there.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's this or nothing, lol.

Indigo, go to 'setting' and then 'notifications' on FB and you can limit what you get.


----------



## Macwooly

My parents never set a limit on the age I could date but that's possibly because I showed no interest until I was 16 years old.

I didn't have a boyfriend till I was 20 years old :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had too much freedom, lol.:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Were you a tramp, Brooke? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I was flirty, lol


----------



## Desperado167

I like that a flirty tramp :haha::haha:I was a slut :blush:,oj


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I like that a flirty tramp :haha::haha:I was a slut :blush:,oj

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I like that a flirty tramp :haha::haha:I was a slut :blush:,oj
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Do you know I have had the most relaxing week of not having to think of ttc ,but it's cd7 tomorrow and I think I will start poas :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Do you know I have had the most relaxing week of not having to think of ttc ,but it's cd7 tomorrow and I think I will start poas :haha:

I probably will too....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

neener neener...not temping or peeing on ANYTHING for a while...hehehe at least SOMETHING good came out of this :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Do you know I have had the most relaxing week of not having to think of ttc ,but it's cd7 tomorrow and I think I will start poas :haha:
> 
> I probably will too....:haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone...and HI AGAIN JODES :D
> 
> Hi Elizabeth,hows things with you,..?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm good, thank you. I think the hormone insanity is finally gone!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> So u feel better then?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am happy for you I know how difficult it is ,are you ttc this month or having a break ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well considering I am still bleeding/spotting LOL...I have my follow up on Monday and maybe then I will be released from the "no sex" prison.
> 
> Actually the thought of having to wait 3 months kind of put me at ease...so perhaps I will do that no matter what. I have been putting too much pressure on myself and I know that can't be good. I had told hubby that if she wanted to do November it would be one thing but if my next cycle puts me in December then I am taking a break cause I refuse to go through that during the holidays....plus she said after my first normal period...which may mean I can't start on my next one anyway.
> 
> I also asked him to tell me if our marriage's success depended on having a child...because I have been feeling that way...from day one really. The first time I ever met his mom (less than 24 hours after meeting him face to face) she told me that he wanted children and would I be willing to do that for him. That he has wanted kids his whole life....so yeah, that did get recorded in my mind and has been putting big time tension on me as I was aware of my age and all....His answer to me was "no, so does that mean you are losing hope too? are you giving up?"...I said "no, not giving up, I know it will happen, but I need to know that you won't leave me if it doesn't!"...he said he wouldn'tClick to expand...

Wow alot of women feel this way especially after having a MC. I had two children with my husband and I felt with the last two MC that I was all washed up and old and maybe my husband would look for someone younger. I think our brains make us have weird thoughts after losing a baby. I think we are too hard on ourselves...Most Men are basically simple creatures and they want love, sex, a comfortable home, and sports on TV. Other than that we seem to want to test them...


----------



## dachsundmom

How are you feeling, Garnet?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> I like that a flirty tramp :haha::haha:I was a slut :blush:,oj

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

She dyed her hair to match the dress...:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Your daughter looks beautiful, though...


----------



## dachsundmom

I must admit...the photo of DD is fab! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

That color looks amazing on her.

Do you get any of just her? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Not that it matters, but you are A LOT hotter than his new wife! :rofl:

Yes, I know....very immature of me to notice....


----------



## dachsundmom

I hacked that photo off of the kid's computer, lol...need to wait until she's gone so I can see what else I can find.:haha:

It's not immature bc I took one look at her and started glowing....:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Someone should have told the woman NOT to go sleeveless...:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Someone should have told the woman NOT to go sleeveless...:haha:

Oh wow, now that you mention it...yeah...did she lose a ton of weight or something?

Your daughter is so cute


----------



## Indigo77

She needs to get some sun & the purple hair does not match...wrong shade / tone....


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK...this is the first time I have ever seen the woman...

I'll have to find a tactful way of asking DD if the woman is larger than me, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I really thought DD had it wrong when she said the woman had purple hair...


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> IDK...this is the first time I have ever seen the woman...
> 
> I'll have to find a tactful way of asking DD if the woman is larger than me, lol

IDK....I think that's obvious...


----------



## Indigo77

I tried to crop her out, but her damn purple hair is still in the shot. Can you snag a different picture? I guess they won't be sending you copies of any wedding photos? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll have N go through her desktop tomorrow and see what he finds...

Nice try though, lol.:thumbup:

I know that there are some casual pics in the house, but DD is trying to keep those out of my sight.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Why won't she show you? Oh, C'mon, S! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll ask her tomorrow, lol.

I think she fears I will shred them.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke,your dd is beautiful and yes you are way hotter ,by a long mile :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all ,:flower:Another temp drop today so Yee ha the witch is coming :happydance:Wish she would bloody hurry up :haha:Am so looking forward to using my new bbt ,dd off today and we are going to get our hair and nails done then some Xmas shopping ,wooly I hope af is staying away for you :hugs:Llbean ,love u huni ,thinking of you today :hugs::hugs:N.s ,still havent seen theses pics ,am sure u are tired out with the family ,hope u are ok :hugs::hugs:Bf ,morning lovely ,how are you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus sum ,ss morning lovely ladies ,how are you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke and indigo ,am sure u are still fast asleep but morning anyway ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,hope u have a lovely day Hun and keep smiling ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:And everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Hi despie! How are you doing? sorry about the:witch: Good luck this month you sound like you are in good spirits!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning mm,Awk u are nearly six weeks ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Someone should have told the woman NOT to go sleeveless...:haha:

I feel so much better as she has bigger bingo wings than me :dance:

Dmom your DD looks stunning and she is so beautiful like her mum :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning wooly ,hows you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone and happy Friday :happydance::happydance:,Alex I know dh is coming home today ,am excited for you ,have a great weekend :winkwink:butterfly ,hope u have nearly finished with your cleaning and can rest up soon ,n.s ,am sure u and oh had a lovely nite together ,how was your soup ,I might make some today ,jodes ,get your lovely face back here today ,garnet ,sorry I missed you yesterday hope u are good ,llbean mon sus sum googly indigo sarah Brooke jax ,have a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm not bad (back is a little better) and I'm going to try and stay busy today otherwise I will clock watch all day. Can't wait for D to get home :dance: but he has to tackle the M25 on a Friday so who knows what time he'll be home :shrug:

Tiny has acupuncture today for her arthritis which seems to be helping. Wonder if I should ask the vet to stick some needles in me for my back? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I'm not bad (back is a little better) and I'm going to try and stay busy today otherwise I will clock watch all day. Can't wait for D to get home :dance: but he has to tackle the M25 on a Friday so who knows what time he'll be home :shrug:
> 
> Tiny has acupuncture today for her arthritis which seems to be helping. Wonder if I should ask the vet to stick some needles in me for my back? :haha:

Have a great day,glad your backs a bit better ,am sure d will sort it out for you :winkwink: ,I dont know wether to head out today or not ,toe feeling a bit better but it's freezing today and I have some laundry and a beef casserole to make ,might just throw it on then head out ,or maybe not :dohh:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hello just popping by to say hi i can't really catchup properly because i need to be quick god i feel like a naughty school girl but i cant be bothered with all the hassle from hubby :growlmad:

Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

We all love you too Jodes :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jodie! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, just to chime in that your DD does look stunning :hugs::hugs:

A, glad the back is a bit better

Jodes, good to see you! :hugs::hugs:

Despie, I can't believe how much needs to be done. I am still painting walls and selling furniture as well as doing the cleaning. I just hope I get it all done in time. I feel really sick like i have a migraine coming on, haven't had one for a few years. Just had to go and help set up at an exhibition. Leg is still killing me from when I fell through the table :dohh: Just heard I have sold my bed and they are picking it up tonight so will have a single futon to sleep on, oh well better than nothing! Must get on and paint some more walls but haven't even caught up on all the threads since I got up this morning :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

M....aren't you in a rental? That's a lot of work, lol


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> How are you feeling, Garnet?

Feeling good but nervous as heck! Going in Monday for a ultrasound again and it has been 3 weeks. I hope this baby has a heartbeat this time. I will be relieved if it does... The last two babies didn't fare so well. I'm not looking forward to my MIL visit on the 29th of October. This woman is the most self centered, selfish, clueless woman you could ever deal with. She came the last time in May when I had the MC and was mad because I would take her around because was going to MC the baby any time. She wouldn't get in the car and take herself around just sit around and bitch about not going anywhere. I wasn't about to take her shopping at the mall or anything. I dread her visits...


----------



## Garnet

DM: Your daughter looks really pretty in the purple.. I know she didn't like the color but it is flattering on her..


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hello just popping by to say hi i can't really catchup properly because i need to be quick god i feel like a naughty school girl but i cant be bothered with all the hassle from hubby :growlmad:
> 
> Love to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Jodes,I missed youuuuu,nooooooooo,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,:hugs:That's a lot of work for you ,no wonder u are getting a migraine ,it's the stress ,do u not have anyone to help you ,that's way too much for you to do alone!?:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How are you feeling, Garnet?
> 
> Feeling good but nervous as heck! Going in Monday for a ultrasound again and it has been 3 weeks. I hope this baby has a heartbeat this time. I will be relieved if it does... The last two babies didn't fare so well. I'm not looking forward to my MIL visit on the 29th of October. This woman is the most self centered, selfish, clueless woman you could ever deal with. She came the last time in May when I had the MC and was mad because I would take her around because was going to MC the baby any time. She wouldn't get in the car and take herself around just sit around and bitch about not going anywhere. I wasn't about to take her shopping at the mall or anything. I dread her visits...Click to expand...

Am sorry garnet that u have to put up with that sort of behaviour from a grown woman ,:growlmad:I mean wtf ,u have enough to deal with ,:hugs::hugs:Praying for you and your l.o that Monday brings u fabulous news and a nice strong heartbeat ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet - massive :hug: - what a horrible MIL. :grr:

Yes, the landlords here are notorious for keeping your deposit for any little thing and they expect you to leave the place so that they can just rent it out again without having to touch it themselves :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet - massive :hug: - what a horrible MIL. :grr:
> 
> Yes, the landlords here are notorious for keeping your deposit for any little thing and they expect you to leave the place so that they can just rent it out again without having to touch it themselves :grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Stupid landlord ,:growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet :hugs: All the best for Monday and hope your MIL's visit goes quickly :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet best of luck on Monday. I know all will be fine. MANY HUGS!

Hi ladies!!!


----------



## Rashaa

FX'ED GARNET!!!!! Hope all goes well Monday.


----------



## Jodes2011

haha i seem to pick times when no one is around :dohh: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Jodie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Jodie :hugs::hugs:

hello hun how are you? :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## LLbean

I'm here :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Jodie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> hello hun how are you? :hugs::hugs:xxClick to expand...

Ok thanks but knackered! - glad you are able to sneak on now and then! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Ladies! :hug:

GL on Monday, Garnet! FXed! :hugs: 

Your MIL sounds like my SIL. You have my sympathy....:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Well dh came home early today and made me lunch ,he says he is going to finish early one day a week and take mr out for lunch as we never get anytime on our own ,he also apologised for being an ass all week ,wow I can't believe it and I got a bottle of red delicious dkny ,omg wots he up to :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh came home early today and made me lunch ,he says he is going to finish early one day a week and take mr out for lunch as we never get anytime on our own ,he also apologised for being an ass all week ,wow I can't believe it and I got a bottle of red delicious dkny ,omg wots he up to :winkwink:

He wants to give you the jizz! :haha:

I love that fragrance and it's perfect for fall...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well dh came home early today and made me lunch ,he says he is going to finish early one day a week and take mr out for lunch as we never get anytime on our own ,he also apologised for being an ass all week ,wow I can't believe it and I got a bottle of red delicious dkny ,omg wots he up to :winkwink:
> 
> He wants to give you the jizz! :haha:
> 
> I love that fragrance and it's perfect for fall...:hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:He give me his jizz this morning ,the perfume is gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, he wants to jizz you again! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::serenade:


dachsundmom said:


> Ok, he wants to jizz you again! :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Right am away to put out my stew and dumplings ,then strawberry trifle ,yum ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Right am away to put out my stew and dumplings ,then strawberry trifle ,yum ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Very British Despie! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm popping on to say good night ladies as DH is just picking up a curry and will then be home :happydance:

I might pop on over the weekend but don't worry if I'm not around I'll just be busy with Mr Wooly :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Macwooly said:


> I'm popping on to say good night ladies as DH is just picking up a curry and will then be home :happydance:
> 
> I might pop on over the weekend but don't worry if I'm not around I'll just be busy with Mr Wooly :winkwink:

Have a wonderful weekend Wooly and enjoy your time with Mr. Wooly..


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well dh came home early today and made me lunch ,he says he is going to finish early one day a week and take mr out for lunch as we never get anytime on our own ,he also apologised for being an ass all week ,wow I can't believe it and I got a bottle of red delicious dkny ,omg wots he up to :winkwink:

Hey he is on the upswing of Male PMS and milk it for all it is worth...:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

DKNY Red Delicious 

A glittering champagne accord shimmers with exotic lychee, while red raspberry flirtatiously mingles with crisp apple. The heart intensifies with rich, velvety rose combined with lush notes of drenched violet petals, evolving to a rich, sensual blend of vanilla bean crushed with warm patchouli and a luminous amber note. Capping off the sultry experience, a sensual skin accord mixes with raspberry for a soft kiss of sweetness.

WOW! All that in a bottle? I am going to have to check it out! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo...DD uses the Red Delicious bc she likes a lighter fragrance and it smells fab...

You might like the Golden Delicious better bc it's lighter on the fruit and higer on the spice....more floriental, lol.

BTW...for your Xmas list, between now and 11/2, it Friends and Family at Sephora.com.....20% off the entire order.

If you go to Temptalia, you can get a promo code....


----------



## Indigo77

DKNY Golden Delicious 

From the heart of New York grows a regal apple, a pure and seductive fruit that rises above the rest. And like the city itself, it's a tantalizing blend of sensations. DKNY Golden Delicious glistens with a glamorous burst of succulent orange flower water. The heart beats deeper with floral touches of white rose and muguet flower. In the base, musk, sandalwood, and teakwood blend together, lending a warm, lasting touch of sensuality. And, of course, the scent of Golden Delicious apple provides an elegant and memorable character that shines throughout the life of the scent. 

Notes: Orange Flower Water, Mirabelle, Golden Delicious Apple, White Rose, Casablanca Lily, Vanilla Orchid, Muguet, Musk, Sandalwood, and Teakwood. 

Style: Sophisticated.



Ooh....Good call, Peanut! :winkwink: :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

right quick indigo a pic please :thumbup: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Glad to help, #1....:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

awww i have to go maybe next time :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm here! You ready?

No quotes please!


----------



## dachsundmom

She left.....:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes indigo ,the perfume is lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh COME ON...still waiting on pic here...or on FB...just SOMEWHERE...what a tease..


----------



## NorthStar

Nice perfume Despie, I've got green delicious, red delicious AND pink delicious, plus the regular DKNY.

hopefully night get a delicious night for xmas, I mean I could buy it now I suppose in duty free but I want to leave D some options heh heh.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Nice perfume Despie, I've got green delicious, red delicious AND pink delicious, plus the regular DKNY.
> 
> hopefully night get a delicious night for xmas, I mean I could buy it now I suppose in duty free but I want to leave D some options heh heh.

I have never tried any of the others but this ones lovely ,unfortunately my eldest likes it too so it won't last long ,:haha:O can't wait to smell the others ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

They are all pretty nice, the green one is my favourite I think. 

I love them, I used to wear Issey Miyake and also Estee Lauder (Beyond Paradise, Intense Pleasures) but now those scents remind me of old less happy times, so I've range the changes and I love it! 

There's some v refreshing about changing stuff like scent, I'm glad DH is showing you more of the appreciation that you deserve too.


----------



## Jax41

:wohoo::wohoo: Northstar you're back! Have missed you!! Did the trip go okay? Has Dmon beaten you into submission to join the "revised" November testers thread yet?? Hope you're alright :flower:x


----------



## dachsundmom

https://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296215&categoryId=C12700

Never met a man who didn't like this one, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> They are all pretty nice, the green one is my favourite I think.
> 
> I love them, I used to wear Issey Miyake and also Estee Lauder (Beyond Paradise, Intense Pleasures) but now those scents remind me of old less happy times, so I've range the changes and I love it!
> 
> There's some v refreshing about changing stuff like scent, I'm glad DH is showing you more of the appreciation that you deserve too.

Awk thanks Hun,::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey chick, yeah it went fine, home for a couple of days heading back Monday morning first thing, so hardly got time to do my washing and haul arse back there LOL.

OH got home late last night, I had to work today but at least I was WFH so I got to spend a bit of time with him. Having a lazy Friday night, beer and burgers :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Issey Miyake is pretty nice, it's quite fresh too.

I used to wear Angel as well for night time, but I gave my bottle to my mum, it was reminding me of my ex a bit - it's the most beautiful bottle too, you have good taste T!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Issey Miyake is pretty nice, it's quite fresh too.
> 
> I used to wear Angel as well for night time, but I gave my bottle to my mum, it was reminding me of my ex a bit - it's the most beautiful bottle too, you have good taste ,how long is this going on for?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Another 2 weeks :cry:

Jax DM did hound me into the November testers thread.

But in all fairness I don't intend to post anything remotely TTC related on it :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Another 2 weeks :cry:
> 
> Jax DM did hound me into the November testers thread.
> 
> But in all fairness I don't intend to post anything remotely TTC related on it :haha:

O crap that's long ,u do have it hard Hun ,I wouldn't be able to cope ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://sephora.com/browse/product.jhtml?id=P296215&categoryId=C12700
> 
> Never met a man who didn't like this one, lol.

Does it make you hungry when you wear it?


----------



## dachsundmom

No...the original one is too sweet/strong for me...but, I smelled a sample of this lighter version and I really like it.

I normally like vanilla on other people...not on myself.

How was lunch? Where did you go?


----------



## Indigo77

Picked up sandwiches and ate at the park. :thumbup: L came with us...


----------



## Indigo77

BnB is really slow for me today....:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought it was me, lol...loading slower.


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[cxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

T, you need a dog!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> T, you need a dog!

Arent they amazing ,ha ha ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

DH can sleep in the shed! How are the guinea pigs doing?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DH can sleep in the shed! How are the guinea pigs doing?

Great ,they are sweet little things ,still very timid and come in for a few hours a day but they will happily sit on your knee now ,will get some pics tomorrow,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok last one :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

You'd have to be familiar with US history to understand that some of us get very nervous when we see a group of anything wearing white sheets.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You'd have to be familiar with US history to understand that some of us get very nervous when we see a group of anything wearing white sheets.:haha:

:haha:xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

I was going to say the same thing....:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> You'd have to be familiar with US history to understand that some of us get very nervous when we see a group of anything wearing white sheets.:haha:

ain't that the truth... I saw a few in person in the early 80's here in Atlanta and was clueless as to why my parents turned pale and wanted to get away as quickly as possible...ahhh naivete


----------



## NorthStar

Will be over soon I hope, I'm actually pretty knackered, and I'm not properly fluent in French so it's quite hard work all the meetings and stuff.

In normal meetings I just daydream and doodle on my notepad, but when they are speaking French I have to listen intently THE WHOLE TIME :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Will be over soon I hope, I'm actually pretty knackered, and I'm not properly fluent in French so it's quite hard work all the meetings and stuff.
> 
> In normal meetings I just daydream and doodle on my notepad, but when they are speaking French I have to listen intently THE WHOLE TIME :dohh:

Holy crap ,I would be lost ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies am away to play sone board games with the kids and then we are getting the chocolate fountain out ,yum ,talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone , kids all having a lie in ,just heading to the church fair in the afternoon but am starting my seven mile walk this morning ,have my toe strapped up tight and a bigger pair of track shoes and am heading out,how's everyone today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, is it ok to walk that kind of distance on your toe?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, is it ok to walk that kind of distance on your toe?

I could only manage half of it ,was in so much pain :cry:Am so cross with myself ,:growlmad:but hey it's only been a week :shrug::hugs:how's you today ,any news ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry your foot hurt so much....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think I OV super early this cycle...I posted a test and I think my surge is ending, plus my temp has started to go up....:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am sorry your foot hurt so much....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think I OV super early this cycle...I posted a test and I think my surge is ending, plus my temp has started to go up....:nope:

So sorry Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:so was it the tamoxifen?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it was the combo of soy last cycle and the stronger meds this cycle...

I only had a 3 day AF and my body probably didn't bounce back, lol.

FML...:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think it was the combo of soy last cycle and the stronger meds this cycle...
> 
> I only had a 3 day AF and my body probably didn't bounce back, lol.
> 
> FML...:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://pumpkinshow.com/

This is where I will be spending my day, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://pumpkinshow.com/
> 
> This is where I will be spending my day, lol.

I want to go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Looks fab ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's very crowded, but we do it every year....


----------



## Indigo77

Me too! Plz take pics! OMG....Pumpkins can get THAT big!?!


----------



## dachsundmom

People wait all year for this festival, just to see the big pumpkins!

I will get pics for you guys.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Does S want to compete in the Miss Pumpkin pageant? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> People wait all year for this festival, just to see the big pumpkins!
> 
> I will get pics for you guys.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope the weathers good ,is there lots of good at it too?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Do they serve hot apple cider? Mmmmmm...


----------



## dachsundmom

DD would sooner chew off her arm....no beauty contests, lol.:haha:

The weather is perfect...cool and sunny.

It's totally a hot cider day and pumpkin doughnuts.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DD would sooner chew off her arm....no beauty contests, lol.:haha:
> 
> The weather is perfect...cool and sunny.
> 
> It's totally a hot cider day and pumpkin doughnuts.:thumbup:

Jealous ,:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You won't be jealous when I spend the car ride home listening to DH complain about the traffic.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great day girls, I will be back later with pics....:hugs:

Indigo, have fun car shopping! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You won't be jealous when I spend the car ride home listening to DH complain about the traffic.:nope:

Sounds just like my oh ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo i worked out why i havent seen a photo of you yet??? your just famous arent you haha xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: Indigo you can always do what I do, and put up a friends only profile pic

PS She does not look like Ronald Reagan :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> :rofl: Indigo you can always do what I do, and put up a friends only profile pic
> 
> PS She does not look like Ronald Reagan :rofl:

good idea NS :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I want to go to the pumpkin festival :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly so glad u are having a great weekend with your lovely hubby ,:hugs:N.s ,how's everything with you Hun,butterfly ,Hows the clear up going ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Missed u guys today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2f0c09df.jpg

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0564c46d.jpg

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/5fcc2df1.jpg


I manifested!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> Indigo i worked out why i havent seen a photo of you yet??? your just famous arent you haha xxxx

:rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/2f0c09df.jpg
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/0564c46d.jpg
> 
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/5fcc2df1.jpg
> 
> 
> I manifested!:haha:



You bought the pumpkin hat? :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Do NOT give it to Porky...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I bought the hat, lol.

It is locked in the Pilot's glove box.:thumbup:

BC I did think Porky would look really cute in it.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:

Did you have any cider?


----------



## dachsundmom

I actually tried a cider slushie and pumpkin fries...they were both very good.

How was car shopping?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I actually tried a cider slushie and pumpkin fries...they were both very good.
> 
> How was car shopping?

Don't ask....I'm soooo confused right now.....:wacko::wacko::wacko::dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you getting rid of the Pilot?

We will be in the car market fairly soon; we were holding on to a Civic for DD, but finally got rid of it...we started calling it 'the rolling metal death trap.'

The car only had 36k miles on it, but it was totaled 2 weeks after N bought it in Texas...insurance rebuilt it and it never drove correctly again.


----------



## Indigo77

No....I'm never getting rid of the Pilot! Never :nope: never :nope: never :nope: Bite your tongue! :haha:

You're getting a 3rd car?


----------



## dachsundmom

Eventually, we will need something that DD can drive and I'd like to get rid of the Chrysler for something a little smaller and with better gas mileage...Prius or Insight.

My FIL drives a Nissan and loves it, but I cannot picture DD in a Maxima...too much car for her.

She'll get her permit next June....:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Already? :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Which 300 do you have?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Which 300 do you have?

The Limited...which I think is the step below the C, but don't quote me...it's not a V8 Hemi.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.lincoln.com/cars/mkz/ex...2b08c03d000691e24f12g01h25j12k09m4n0p20110812

I have had my eye on this...


----------



## dachsundmom

Not that this will make your decision any easier, but if I had it to do again...this is not that car I would buy again...there's nothing wrong with it at all, but the Pilot feels like a solid, dependable car. Even though the interior is very plain.

The Chrysler is much prettier, but doesn't feel as safe...if that explanation makes any sense at all, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, DMom bought the hat :happydance::happydance:

Indigo is famous :happydance::happydance:

B, how the heck does DD get a permit - isn't she only 13/14 now?? :wacko::wacko:

:hi: Despie


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay, DMom bought the hat :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Indigo is famous :happydance::happydance:
> 
> B, how the heck does DD get a permit - isn't she only 13/14 now?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> :hi: Despie

Morning bf ,I missed u again ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:can't wait till u get back to the uk and we are on the same time zone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well my cbfm asked me for my first test ,it's cd9 for me :happydance:.the rugby final is on and kids are still in bed but getting them up soon for church ,can't believe it's only nine weeks till Xmas ,I better get a move on with my presents ,was thinking of getting oh the new ifone 4s ,does anyone here have it ?N.s u have been really quiet lately and I miss u so much ,was thinking of you yesterday wen I was on my walk wearing my sports bra :haha:Wooly ,hope dh has sorted out your back and u are having so much fun ,jodes ,miss u lovely ,hope today's a better day :hugs::hugs:Brooke ,so cute u bought the hat ,:hugs:In the uk we get our first provisional licence at 17 ,:hugs:Llbean indigo sus sum googly bf garnet mon jax Sarah :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, between work and having my boy home I haven't been around much :flower: I'm off again early tomorrow. Am a bit tired yeah, looking forward to some time off next month. Off to gym now catch you girls later :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning everyone:hi:

Dmom that hat is so cute! Does Porky let you dress him up? I bet he looks really cute all dressed up.

I dressed my greyhound as a reindeer for Christmas, but I am keeping that one as my December avatar :haha:

Indigo is famous!!!!!:happydance::happydance: :haha:

Jodie, Wellcome and hope you are feeling ok, We miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom yeah on the hat :dance: But why a hybrid car? Do you know they are actually worse for the environment than the gas guzzlers :nope:

Indigo I hope the car confusion passed :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, between work and having my boy home I haven't been around much :flower: I'm off again early tomorrow. Am a bit tired yeah, looking forward to some time off next month. Off to gym now catch you girls later :hugs:

Do you ever have a rest lovely?enjoy the gym ,and the rest of your time with oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Tracey the IPhone 4 is very good my hubby has got it. I have the IPhone 3G but trading in for the new IPhone 4S which is awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sus i'm just popping on when i can at the minute :thumbup: i'll be able to come on properly soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

In the meantime Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Tracey the IPhone 4 is very good my hubby has got it. I have the IPhone 3G but trading in for the new IPhone 4S which is awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks sus i'm just popping on when i can at the minute :thumbup: i'll be able to come on properly soon :hugs::hugs:

Sorry Hun yes it's the iPhone 4s I was getting him but the way he is complaining todsy he will be lucky to get anything :nope::growlmad:I never do anything but he is constantly angry ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Tracey the IPhone 4 is very good my hubby has got it. I have the IPhone 3G but trading in for the new IPhone 4S which is awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks sus i'm just popping on when i can at the minute :thumbup: i'll be able to come on properly soon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sorry Hun yes it's the iPhone 4s I was getting him but the way he is complaining todsy he will be lucky to get anything :nope::growlmad:I never do anything but he is constantly angry ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

What's he complaining about this time? I am getting to the point where I will come and give him a good slap :growlmad: 

Look for some wife swaps on youtube and show him how crap he could have it!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly :haha::haha:U make me laugh,he basically moans about anything nowadays ,he is really really busy at work and trying to make as much as possible for xmas .loads of peeps owe him money and he's behind in his books so we get the angry side of him ,god I can't wait till he goes back to work tomorrow .I mean I love him dearly but I can't cope being on eggshells all the time around him and if he starts on the kids I swear I will bloody kill him,:haha:Sorry rant over ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly :haha::haha:U make me laugh,he basically moans about anything nowadays ,he is really really busy at work and trying to make as much as possible for xmas .loads of peeps owe him money and he's behind in his books so we get the angry side of him ,god I can't wait till he goes back to work tomorrow .I mean I love him dearly but I can't cope being on eggshells all the time around him and if he starts on the kids I swear I will bloody kill him,:haha:Sorry rant over ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

omg he sounds just like my dh and i totally get where your coming from. You see same job and same shit and having 4 kids :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wooly what a good idea WIFESWAP haha :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Sus09

Despie hun, I think it is age! Men as they get older they moan more, all the time I would say :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> In the meantime Jodie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

here's some for you my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

T :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie hun, I think it is age! Men as they get older they moan more, all the time I would say :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Nooooooooooo,I really couldnt cope with it :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie, I also think that men tend to take it out on the people they love when they get home but that is no good! :grr:

Will also be glad when i get back to the Ukand am in a better time zone. Am almost done selling stuff, just the fridge and tv to go. Internet will be turned off tomorrow so I will be offline for a few days I think. Get back to the Uk Weds afternoon then down at my sisters and the BF's for a few days until I get home to my own bed :sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie, I also think that men tend to take it out on the people they love when they get home but that is no good! :grr:
> 
> Will also be glad when i get back to the Ukand am in a better time zone. Am almost done selling stuff, just the fridge and tv to go. Internet will be turned off tomorrow so I will be offline for a few days I think. Get back to the Uk Weds afternoon then down at my sisters and the BF's for a few days until I get home to my own bed :sleep:

And by that time u will be well and truly ready for your own bed ,god love you ,hope it all works out my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon, and I've just seen I have managed to upset someone when I was just trying to help, just goes to show how thing can be misread :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon, and I've just seen I have managed to upset someone when I was just trying to help, just goes to show how thing can be misread :dohh:

I seen that but I think sus explained how it was ,:thumbup:Don't worry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hon, and I've just seen I have managed to upset someone when I was just trying to help, just goes to show how thing can be misread :dohh:
> 
> I seen that but I think sus explained how it was ,:thumbup:Don't worry ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah Sus did a top job, thanks Sus :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right am away,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay, DMom bought the hat :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Indigo is famous :happydance::happydance:
> 
> B, how the heck does DD get a permit - isn't she only 13/14 now?? :wacko::wacko:
> 
> :hi: Despie

M...DD is 14, but will be 15 in December...kids in this state get a permit at 15 yrs and 5 mos...so end of May for her permit.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly...is it the batteries on the hybrids you were referencing? N will never go for a hybrid anyway...He said the same thing you did.:thumbup::hugs:

Ok...there was a lot to read this morning, and I will try...

Girls, get the jizz that you need...then just ignore your men.:haha:

Sus, nice job having M's back like that...I have no idea how that post got so misconstrued, bit you were much nicer about it than I would have been...I think a simple GFY covers just about everything.:haha:

Hi Jodie! :hugs:

Tracey, well...I am glad you are excited to see the new foot!:happydance: Never thought I would say that, but ok!:hugs:

Everyone else....hola! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon, and I've just seen I have managed to upset someone when I was just trying to help, just goes to show how thing can be misread :dohh:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom - yeap it's the batteries that are a nightmare although I'm assuming Lincoln's are the same as other hybrids batteries but it also the fact that if not driven properly they don't give any better fuel consumption :nope: I love the idea of hybrids but I think they still lack a little in practice :shrug:

M - I don't understand how your post was so misunderstood :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What happened Butterfly? Can you please hold off on the misunderstandings until I am awake? :haha:

D & J....:hugs:... My DH doesn't get mean, but he neglects his duties around the house when he is stressed and busy...but I just keep my mouth shut and pick up the slack until he is back to normal...I am sorry they are acting up. :hugs:

:wave: and :hug: everyone!


----------



## Macwooly

I have found a t-shirt for any ladies when they get their BFPs who have had people say something about them adding to their families: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YES-AM-P...hirts&var=&hash=item800fb07837#ht_2639wt_1037


----------



## dachsundmom

Love it!


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I have found a t-shirt for any ladies when they get their BFPs who have had people say something about them adding to their families: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/YES-AM-P...hirts&var=&hash=item800fb07837#ht_2639wt_1037

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:Love it ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right that's dinner over and kids bathed ,just some ironing and then I hired out bridesmaids tonight to watch wen the kiddies are asleep,can't wait to watch it ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right that's dinner over and kids bathed ,just some ironing and then I hired out bridesmaids tonight to watch wen the kiddies are asleep,can't wait to watch it ,:thumbup:

How do you get four kids bathed that fast? LOL

I know you said 10 minutes each, but someone has to be a straggler...


----------



## Macwooly

Bridesmaids is fabulous :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right that's dinner over and kids bathed ,just some ironing and then I hired out bridesmaids tonight to watch wen the kiddies are asleep,can't wait to watch it ,:thumbup:
> 
> How do you get four kids bathed that fast? LOL
> 
> I know you said 10 minutes each, but someone has to be a straggler...Click to expand...

I fill the bath Brooke and put two in ,wash their hair and let them have ten mins play then run the shower and d.s has ten mins in there himself then while I am drying dressing and sorting the smaller ones ,eldest dd showers herself :thumbup:,all done ,plus I now have my ironing done :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Bridesmaids is fabulous :thumbup:

Good .can't wait to see it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Love the T-shirt Wooly


----------



## Desperado167

Right am signing off to watch bridesmaids ,garnet am praying for you and your l.o for tomorrow,n.s have a great time away ,will miss you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie enjoy! I loved that film!! laughed my head off lol


----------



## NorthStar

Catch you all next weekend :flower:will miss you ladies


----------



## dachsundmom

Au revoir, NS! Tu te manques...:cry::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: NS, have a good week.

Despie, one of the best films :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well the movie was fantastic ,dh and I had the best laugh we have had in a long time ESP at the toilet scene ,:haha:Well I have had a massive temp dip today so please advice me as it's still really early for me ,I have been taking the fertilaid for ten days now ,wonder if I am going to have an early o with it or if it's just a fluke temp seeing as it's freezing outside ,:shrug:How's everyone today ,massive thoughts go to garnet that is having her scan today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wooly ,llbean Brooke shootingstar sum sus jodes Sarah indigo jax n.s bf ,how are you all doing ,?:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning :hi:

T I'm no help on your temps. I only ever learnt about my cycles and did temps for 5 cycles and this is now my 3rd of not temping so my knowledge (the little I had) has gone:hugs:

Garnet praying for you with your scan today x


----------



## Sus09

Despie, I am glad you enjoyed the film. I am going to buy it for my OH for Christmas as it was sooo funny!!! The toilet scene is superb!! 

How are you hun? 

Garnet! All the best thoughts for your scan today!! xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...I think we need to see what your temp does tomorrow...

If you look at your chart from last cycle, you had a pretty big dip at CD12, so it looks like it't not unusual for you to have one before you actually OV.

It could be an early OV or an outlier temp...what do the sticks say?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jodie!

Love the avatar Sus!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie, I am glad you enjoyed the film. I am going to buy it for my OH for Christmas as it was sooo funny!!! The toilet scene is superb!!
> 
> How are you hun?
> 
> Garnet! All the best thoughts for your scan today!! xx

Def buy the film ,think I will watch it again tonight just for the laughs ,I am fine thanks ,really heavy rain here and flooding so am gonna get soaked picking up dd for the second tine today ,:dohh:Got more xmas presents today too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...I think we need to see what your temp does tomorrow...
> 
> If you look at your chart from last cycle, you had a pretty big dip at CD12, so it looks like it't not unusual for you to have one before you actually OV.
> 
> It could be an early OV or an outlier temp...what do the sticks say?:hugs:

Ok thanks ,dtd this morning anyway so if I get another dip tomorrow I will dtd again otherwise just keep testing ,I had a faint line this morning with fmu ,so it's looking good so far :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, I am glad you enjoyed the film. I am going to buy it for my OH for Christmas as it was sooo funny!!! The toilet scene is superb!!
> 
> How are you hun?
> 
> Garnet! All the best thoughts for your scan today!! xx
> 
> Def buy the film ,think I will watch it again tonight just for the laughs ,I am fine thanks ,really heavy rain here and flooding so am gonna get soaked picking up dd for the second tine today ,:dohh:Got more xmas presents today too :thumbup:Click to expand...

Glad that you are ok! :hugs::hugs:

It is sunny here, well sort of sunny with black sky, which is quite weird.

Well organised with your Christmas Shopping! :thumbup: Mine has been ordered from Amazon this year, I had a lazy one, bought all sorts from there and it is delivered to my house... wish it was wrapped and with the name tags as well! I think I can´t escape from that one :dohh:


----------



## Macwooly

Well all the Christmas shopping for the families is done :happydance: And will be wrapped this week :dance: I just have to shop for DH & he has to shop for me :)

T - horrid rain with you :hugs: We have sunny skies and warm weather today :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't think about Xmas yet...

Sus....I have everything gift boxed and tagged from the vendor, lol....I cannot wrap.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom Lucky you!!! I wish I could have mine boxed and tagged!! Hate wrapping. All you see when I do it is bits of wrapping paper all over the floor and cello tape stuck everywhere, including my OH´s bum!:haha::haha: 

Last year I prepared all those bits of tape to make my wrapping easier and My OH sat on them by mistake, Of course I was so annoyed that I did not tell him and he went out witht he boys to the pub with sticky tape on his jeans:rofl: Fortunately he has some sense of humour :blush:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Dmom Lucky you!!! I wish I could have mine boxed and tagged!! Hate wrapping. All you see when I do it is bits of wrapping paper all over the floor and cello tape stuck everywhere, including my OH´s bum!:haha::haha:
> 
> Last year I prepared all those bits of tape to make my wrapping easier and My OH sat on them by mistake, Of course I was so annoyed that I did not tell him and he went out witht he boys to the pub with sticky tape on his jeans:rofl: Fortunately he has some sense of humour :blush:

I LOVE wrapping presents and making the tags up :) 

I settle on the floor with all the gifts except DH's and put the Muppet's Christmas Carol; The Grinch and other Xmas films on even if I am wrapping them in October or November. Then I do DH's presents about a week before Xmas once the tree and decorations are up whilst watching more Xmas films or listening to carols :)

I love Christmas so much and hope every year for snow on Christmas Day :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, the Muppets is one of my favorites! :hugs:

Well, and Elf...lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Dmom Lucky you!!! I wish I could have mine boxed and tagged!! Hate wrapping. All you see when I do it is bits of wrapping paper all over the floor and cello tape stuck everywhere, including my OH´s bum!:haha::haha:
> 
> Last year I prepared all those bits of tape to make my wrapping easier and My OH sat on them by mistake, Of course I was so annoyed that I did not tell him and he went out witht he boys to the pub with sticky tape on his jeans:rofl: Fortunately he has some sense of humour :blush:

Love it ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Well all the Christmas shopping for the families is done :happydance: And will be wrapped this week :dance: I just have to shop for DH & he has to shop for me :)
> 
> T - horrid rain with you :hugs: We have sunny skies and warm weather today :wacko:

Well done you ,yes flooding in many parts ,yuk ,have to head out again for the third time today for dd then that's me in for the day ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I love love love Elf ,and Xmas with the cranks ,and The Snowman by Raymond Briggs ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I love love love Elf ,and Xmas with the cranks ,and The Snowman by Raymond Briggs ,:thumbup:

When DD was younger she wanted to marry Buddy the elf, lol.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg I love love love Elf ,and Xmas with the cranks ,and The Snowman by Raymond Briggs ,:thumbup:
> 
> When DD was younger she wanted to marry Buddy the elf, lol.:haha:Click to expand...

Would u believe it if I told you my dh looks like him only not as tall :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Despie:haha::haha: what are you like!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Despie:haha::haha: what are you like!!:hugs::hugs:

She's beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Despie:haha::haha: what are you like!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> She's beautiful! :hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Buddy! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Buddy! :happydance:

I told you ,:rofl::rofl:all he needs is a pair of green tights ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Buddy! :happydance:
> 
> I told you ,:rofl::rofl:fml all he needs is a pair of green tights ,:haha:Click to expand...

Serve him spaghetti and syrup for dinner! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie:haha::haha: what are you like!!:hugs::


----------



## dachsundmom

Gorgeous! :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

T he does look like Buddy :D

D & I always watch National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation on Xmas Day and Tiny always watches when the rottie is on :D


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T he does look like Buddy :D
> 
> D & I always watch National Lampoon's Christmas Vacation on Xmas Day and Tiny always watches when the rottie is on :D

Awk bless ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie nice photo of your OH!!!

BTW, not sure if it is used in the same way but the "what are you like" expressiong I used before it is an expression used in my local area for when someon says something cute or funny in a good sense. I thought what Despie said was really cute!! :flower:

Oh dear, I am having a sloppy day...:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie nice photo of your OH!!!
> 
> BTW, not sure if it is used in the same way but the "what are you like" expressiong I used before it is an expression used in my local area for when someon says something cute or funny in a good sense. I thought what Despie said was really cute!! :flower:
> 
> Oh dear, I am having a sloppy day...:blush:

Awwwwww,I did post u a pic of me then deleted it lol,:haha:And sus I love sloppy ,xxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

T....Your DH hit the jackpot!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....Your DH hit the jackpot!

Wots that mean lol,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It means he is very lucky!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> It means he is very lucky!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bless you ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I always miss the photos!! Xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

OMG Despie you are stunning!!!


----------



## Macwooly

T your eyes are stunning and such a gorgeous colour :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

OMG I want to make it a little waist coat and dress it like the rabbit from Alice in Wonderland :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the bunny!


----------



## Garnet

Ladies, 
Good News! Baby made it! Strong Heartbeat still. Thank you for all your good wishes and prayers... Next appt is NT and Triple screens next Friday. I am not worried about it at all because the baby made it this far...


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> OMG I want to make it a little waist coat and dress it like the rabbit from Alice in Wonderland :kiss:

He is my baby ,lol,


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ladies,
> Good News! Baby made it! Strong Heartbeat still. Thank you for all your good wishes and prayers... Next appt is NT and Triple screens next Friday. I am not worried about it at all because the baby made it this far...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:::happydance::happydance:Omg that is super news :baby:Yeah baby ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Ladies,
> Good News! Baby made it! Strong Heartbeat still. Thank you for all your good wishes and prayers... Next appt is NT and Triple screens next Friday. I am not worried about it at all because the baby made it this far...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy for you and hoping baby keeps going from strength to strength x


----------



## Indigo77

Great news Garnet! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Thanks everyone but what is it about all the male doctors at that hospital. He went into along speech about Downs syndrome and would we consider a abortion and that the baby probably will not survive because I'm old. Really Doctor there are ladies having babies in their 40's all the time. Ack fustrating...


----------



## dachsundmom

:saywhat::growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

What a jerk! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Thanks everyone but what is it about all the male doctors at that hospital. He went into along speech about Downs syndrome and would we consider a abortion and that the baby probably will not survive because I'm old. Really Doctor there are ladies having babies in their 40's all the time. Ack fustrating...

:growlmad::growlmad:Omg stupid ass of a doctor :nope:That's really bad :cry:Am so sorry Hun u had to listen to that , :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

BOOOO to male doctors and their silly speeches

Fantastic news Garnet!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Fantastic news Garnet i am so pleased for you :hugs:

As for that doctor GIVE HIM TO ME :growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Thanks everyone but what is it about all the male doctors at that hospital. He went into along speech about Downs syndrome and would we consider a abortion and that the baby probably will not survive because I'm old. Really Doctor there are ladies having babies in their 40's all the time. Ack fustrating...

So sorry you had to deal with that bulls**T :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ,am away to my lovely warm bed ,will be saying a prayer for you indigo ,talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet YEY!!! But boo on that idiot guy. I swear, you have to wonder why they chose that career if they are total asses with women


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Was so excited for Indigo ,I couldn't sleep last night :haha:And wen I got up there was a lovely positive frer :happydance::happydance::happydance:so delighted :hugs::hugs:Wooly ,sorry dh woke u,hopefully u can get a nap later on ,:hugs:N.s and b.f missing u both :hugs::hugs:Jodes ,hope u are feeling better today mrs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus and sum ,Hows things with you :hugs::hugs:Sarah jax llbean googly Brooke garnet ss ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: AFM ,cbfm still on low ,thank goodness as I am so tired today and don't want to have to seduce dh before he goes to work :haha::haha::haha::haha:Love and hugs for everyone ,love u guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm not optimistic on the nap :) 8am and the dogs have already had 2 walks :) And I've had my breakfast of pineapple and fat free natural yoghurt :) But I've told D NO housework will be done today so I'm settled on the sofa with my patchwork and all the Harry Potter dvds :)

Glad you had a low on the CBFM as nothing worse than seeing a high or peak when you're not in the mood. I know if I saw a peak or high I'd panic if no BDing happened :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I'm not optimistic on the nap :) 8am and the dogs have already had 2 walks :) And I've had my breakfast of pineapple and fat free natural yoghurt :) But I've told D NO housework will be done today so I'm settled on the sofa with my patchwork and all the Harry Potter dvds :)
> 
> Glad you had a low on the CBFM as nothing worse than seeing a high or peak when you're not in the mood. I know if I saw a peak or high I'd panic if no BDing happened :hugs:

If I had of got my high I would have just had to suck it up and go for it :haha:Your breakfast sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I know you would but nothing worse than :sex: when tired or not in the mood :hugs:

I asked D to get me some fruit on his way home from work yesterday and he brought such a fab selection. Fresh mango chunks; fresh pineapple chunks; clementines; apples; bananas and black & green grapes :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I know you would but nothing worse than :sex: when tired or not in the mood :hugs:
> 
> I asked D to get me some fruit on his way home from work yesterday and he brought such a fab selection. Fresh mango chunks; fresh pineapple chunks; clementines; apples; bananas and black & green grapes :thumbup:

Awk mr woolys the best :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I know you would but nothing worse than :sex: when tired or not in the mood :hugs:
> 
> I asked D to get me some fruit on his way home from work yesterday and he brought such a fab selection. Fresh mango chunks; fresh pineapple chunks; clementines; apples; bananas and black & green grapes :thumbup:
> 
> Awk mr woolys the best :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Well it makes up for the fact that he's organised for 100lb of frozen dog food to be delivered tomorrow less than a week after my bad back has got better :nope: He didn't think bless him and the dogs do need more food as we run out tomorrow. I'm going to see if I can get the dogs to move the food one 1lb pack at a time :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I know you would but nothing worse than :sex: when tired or not in the mood :hugs:
> 
> I asked D to get me some fruit on his way home from work yesterday and he brought such a fab selection. Fresh mango chunks; fresh pineapple chunks; clementines; apples; bananas and black & green grapes :thumbup:
> 
> Awk mr woolys the best :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well it makes up for the fact that he's organised for 100lb of frozen dog food to be delivered tomorrow less than a week after my bad back has got better :nope: He didn't think bless him and the dogs do need more food as we run out tomorrow. I'm going to see if I can get the dogs to move the food one 1lb pack at a time :haha::haha:Click to expand...

haha that should be funny :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hi guys

Feeling better in myself today :thumbup: i might need to start my other AD's though will give it another week or so because it could be the soy affecting my mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Feeling better in myself today :thumbup: i might need to start my other AD's though will give it another week or so because it could be the soy affecting my mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hopefully it's the soy :hugs: But having been on ADs on and off for 17 years don't feel bad if you need to go back on them even if only for a couple of months to settle you again :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Feeling better in myself today :thumbup: i might need to start my other AD's though will give it another week or so because it could be the soy affecting my mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hopefully it's the soy :hugs: But having been on ADs on and off for 17 years don't feel bad if you need to go back on them even if only for a couple of months to settle you again :hugs:Click to expand...

i agree i have some on standby :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Feeling better in myself today :thumbup: i might need to start my other AD's though will give it another week or so because it could be the soy affecting my mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hopefully it's the soy :hugs: But having been on ADs on and off for 17 years don't feel bad if you need to go back on them even if only for a couple of months to settle you again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree i have some on standby :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have 2 months supply of my AD always on standby :thumbup: 

Is it worth looking to see if you could get some counselling? 

I know that has kept me off my ADs. I find it a god send as I can go and say everything which is my head in a safe environment without fear of upsetting anyone. Then I can work out how to address issues with DH or who ever but in a non-confrontational style. Or sometimes just unloading means I don't have to address anything.

I can imagine it would be hard to find the time with the boys but it might help if you could fit it in :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs

I am the same, I keep a stack of ADs nearby just in case. It is really good to hear that you are feeling better today!:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hi guys
> 
> Feeling better in myself today :thumbup: i might need to start my other AD's though will give it another week or so because it could be the soy affecting my mood :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hopefully it's the soy :hugs: But having been on ADs on and off for 17 years don't feel bad if you need to go back on them even if only for a couple of months to settle you again :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i agree i have some on standby :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have 2 months supply of my AD always on standby :thumbup:
> 
> Is it worth looking to see if you could get some counselling?
> 
> I know that has kept me off my ADs. I find it a god send as I can go and say everything which is my head in a safe environment without fear of upsetting anyone. Then I can work out how to address issues with DH or who ever but in a non-confrontational style. Or sometimes just unloading means I don't have to address anything.
> 
> I can imagine it would be hard to find the time with the boys but it might help if you could fit it in :hugs:Click to expand...

i've been having counselling for a very long time :thumbup: it does help but i cant seem to find the time or a sitter lately. Hubby always working and my SIL who would normally sit for me is having chemo at the minute. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs
> 
> I am the same, I keep a stack of ADs nearby just in case. It is really good to hear that you are feeling better today!:flower:

thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You girls know how I feel about ADs...daily function is more important than anything else; you need them, take them.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Has anyone taken ADs while TTC? i quit taking mine a month ago, but with all the stress in work I am not sure it was the right time, I had to take two days sick due to anxiety attacks... unlike me, I never take sick... 

I thought of taking them till I had a BFP and then quite, don´t know, what do you girls think?:shrug:

I have an appointment with my GP on Friday, I hope they start some tests on me, to see what is going on.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...do you mind if I ask...which ADs do you take?


----------



## Macwooly

I haven't taken antidepressants whilst TTC as my doctor started weaning me off about 3 months before TTC (timing was a pure coincident not based on TTC) and I thankfully haven't need them since then.

I was on citalopram (chronic depression with anxiety & panic attacks) and my doctor is happy for me use them whilst TTC and early pregnancy. There are conflicting studies into the affect of them on the foetus but the doctor said to me in her opinion the stress of not having my depression under control would be more harmful to the foetus than the medication.

Definitely speak to your doctor about your options and the different ADs available and what they recommend once you have you BFP :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Citalopram

They did dry me out though, when I was taking them...


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning ladies!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> You girls know how I feel about ADs...daily function is more important than anything else; you need them, take them.:thumbup:

i've just taken a 100mg of Sertraline :cry: i think i need it tbh at least this is safer for prengnacy :thumbup: Brooke do you know if this will kick straight away or would i have to wait 4-6 weeks? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

There are generally mixed feelings about Celexa and TTC...I personally feel that being unmedicated can be worse for TTC than being on the meds...if that makes any sense.

If you have anxiety and depression, then Celexa is a good choice; if your mood is more depressive, then I would consider talking to your doc about a med switch, since you said the Celexa dried you out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, since you have been off of the Prozac for 2 weeks, I think you should see some results, in about a week...however, depending on how your body metabolizes it, you might feel it sooner.

Prozac can stay in your system, at a very low amount, for up to a week after your last pill...


----------



## Sus09

That is good advice Dmom and McWooly as I am going to the doctor on Friday, I will tell them about it. 

As I stopped taking it the anxiety problems re appeared (unfortuntely triggered by my job again:cry:), I hate being at home just because I am having panic attacks. I am quite an active person. 

So, there are women wo carry on with AD during Pregnancy? It is good to know this, as I don´t want to give up TTC but also I do think that at this point in my life I do need the AD´s as my anxiety is affecting my cycles.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Has anyone taken ADs while TTC? i quit taking mine a month ago, but with all the stress in work I am not sure it was the right time, I had to take two days sick due to anxiety attacks... unlike me, I never take sick...
> 
> I thought of taking them till I had a BFP and then quite, don´t know, what do you girls think?:shrug:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP on Friday, I hope they start some tests on me, to see what is going on.

yeah sus i have. I've been using prozac which is really a no no for ttc but my GP wasnt too concerned :shrug: i decided to wean myself off them slowly and graudally come off them altogether :thumbup: but i'm feeling the effects badly now :cry: My GP perscribed me some sertraline just incase i needed to have any on standby (she said its ok for ttc and pregnancy) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Jodie! That is great,

Definitely will talk about this with my doctor. I have seen the effects of not taking the citalopram as well, as I said I have been off work the last couple of days.

I guess doctors have mixed feelings about ADs as in theory we should not be taking anything during pregnancy, but I guess as they say, depression and anxiety can have a worse effect on the baby than medication.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie and Sus...Celexa and Zoloft are basically the same drug, but under a different brand name...both are SSRIs and work on the reuptake of seratonin in your brain.

Sus...if you don't feel as if you need meds everyday, ask your doc about a short-acting anti-anxiety med....Ativan is an example.


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Jodie! That is great,
> 
> Definitely will talk about this with my doctor. I have seen the effects of not taking the citalopram as well, as I said I have been off work the last couple of days.
> 
> I guess doctors have mixed feelings about ADs as in theory we should not be taking anything during pregnancy, but I guess as they say, depression and anxiety can have a worse effect on the baby than medication.

absolutely this is what my GP said otherwise they wouldn't perscribe them :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh, I like that,
I have enough information to take to my doctor! they can´t just tell me now, to stop everything I am taking while TTC!!! 

I hope they agree to do the tests quickly thought, althought on Friday I would have missed the Day 3 blood test, I will be at the end of AF... oh well I guess I can wait another cycle for that one! 

But hey, I am going to Spain on Sunday for 3 days to see my family:happydance: 
I think that will be a great AD to lift my mood! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree....


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie and Sus...Celexa and Zoloft are basically the same drug, but under a different brand name...both are SSRIs and work on the reuptake of seratonin in your brain.
> 
> Sus...if you don't feel as if you need meds everyday, ask your doc about a short-acting anti-anxiety med....Ativan is an example.

i was thinking of only taking mine every other day but then it wouldn't work would it? Because the sertraline isnt in my system yet? Tbh i've no idea. Brooke could taking the prozac of caused my MC's? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I agree lovely if u need the a.d then Take them ESP if they are gonna help u want to get up in the mornings,wen I was down all I wanted to do was sleep and hide in a dark room ,hope u feel better real soon ,we are all here for you to help u thru ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i feel like i'm about to be sick could it be the prog cream? I've been doing my temps at 3.00am but have noticed when i took my temp at 6.00am this morning after going to sleep it was 98.20 looks like the prog cream is working :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes I agree lovely if u need the a.d then Take them ESP if they are gonna help u want to get up in the mornings,wen I was down all I wanted to do was sleep and hide in a dark room ,hope u feel better real soon ,we are all here for you to help u thru ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks so much T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I saw this and thought you may like it for Mr Despie :)
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrismas...y_Dress_UK&hash=item4cfac75eea#ht_2857wt_1037


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Despie I saw this and thought you may like it for Mr Despie :)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrismas...y_Dress_UK&hash=item4cfac75eea#ht_2857wt_1037

haha :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie I saw this and thought you may like it for Mr Despie :)
> https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Chrismas...y_Dress_UK&hash=item4cfac75eea#ht_2857wt_1037

Perfect :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I am inclined not to blame the Prozac for your MCs...:hugs:

Every other day on the meds right now, might not be the best option...I take it this is the first time you have tried this one? The only way to know if it's working is to take it as directed for the first few months.

SSRIs are touchy bast*rds and sometimes not having the right dose can make matters worse...it's not unusual to have awful side effects on a low dose and feel great on a higher dose.:shrug:

Think of these drugs as if you were growing flowers...at the beginning, the little plants have to be watered everyday...but once they develop and get stronger, you can 'neglect' them for a few and all is good bc they have built up strength...stupid analogy, but it's the best I can do this early in the morning, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Think of these drugs as if you were growing flowers...at the beginning, the little plants have to be watered everyday...but once they develop and get stronger, you can 'neglect' them for a few and all is good bc they have built up strength...stupid analogy, but it's the best I can do this early in the morning, lol.:hugs:

I think it is the perfect analogy :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, I am inclined not to blame the Prozac for your MCs...:hugs:
> 
> Every other day on the meds right now, might not be the best option...I take it this is the first time you have tried this one? The only way to know if it's working is to take it as directed for the first few months.
> 
> SSRIs are touchy bast*rds and sometimes not having the right dose can make matters worse...it's not unusual to have awful side effects on a low dose and feel great on a higher dose.:shrug:
> 
> Think of these drugs as if you were growing flowers...at the beginning, the little plants have to be watered everyday...but once they develop and get stronger, you can 'neglect' them for a few and all is good bc they have built up strength...stupid analogy, but it's the best I can do this early in the morning, lol.:hugs:

yes and its not stupid :hugs: thanks for all your info :hugs: this makes me feel heaps better because being on AD's whilst ttc has made me worry :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

For Dmom: https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Key-Ring...ctables_SM&hash=item56459da418#ht_1944wt_1037


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Porky would probably try to mate with it, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Porky would probably try to mate with it, lol.

That would give Miles a break :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Think of these drugs as if you were growing flowers...at the beginning, the little plants have to be watered everyday...but once they develop and get stronger, you can 'neglect' them for a few and all is good bc they have built up strength...stupid analogy, but it's the best I can do this early in the morning, lol.:hugs:
> 
> I think it is the perfect analogy :thumbup:Click to expand...

Me too ,u so clever :amartass:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am a Bit fed up today so put the loo scene on in bridesmaids and feel much better :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am a Bit fed up today so put the loo scene on in bridesmaids and feel much better :haha:

What's wrong?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Docs seem to prefer Prozac in the US....It's so confusing....They don't like Paxil....:shrug:

Why don't they like Prozac over there?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am a Bit fed up today so put the loo scene on in bridesmaids and feel much better :haha:
> 
> What's wrong?:hugs:Click to expand...

Am just finding it hard waiting it out this month ,:cry:Am preparing myself for another really long cycle ,do u know I have t got a peak on my monitor since my bfp in may :cry:Nearly six bloody months ,I just want a normal f...ing cycle ,actually I want an early ovulation ,:brat:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a fan of Prozac, lol.

If I have PPD again, I won't hesitate to use it...and, if I needed it during TTC, I wouldn't think twice.:thumbup:

But, I am not a MD....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey...have your OPKs and CBFM ever lined up with each other?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey...have your OPKs and CBFM ever lined up with each other?

Yes I usually get my smiley face and the next day my peak but that was way back in march April and may and then everything just got f...ed up :nope::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you still taking the Fertilaid?


----------



## Macwooly

T :hugs::hugs: I so wish your body would settle for you but maybe the fertilaid will help - FXed :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs:Despie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are you still taking the Fertilaid?

Yes ........:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can anyone tell me the difference between straight vitex and Fertilaid?


----------



## Indigo77

T......:hugs:

I hope you are just DTD every other day and not putting so much pressure on yourself....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T :hugs::hugs: I so wish your body would settle for you but maybe the fertilaid will help - FXed :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hugs:Despie :hugs: :hugs:

Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Tell Mr Despie to give you lots of TLC tonight. Tell him that His stunning woman needs lots of cuddles and spoiling xx

I do hope fertilaid settles your cycles hun.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between straight vitex and Fertilaid?

Do you know I honestly couldn't tell you except Vitex is a solo supplement and Fertilaid is a blend but that's all I know


----------



## dachsundmom

If vitex is the supplement one wants to take, then maybe try it straight instead of a blend?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> If vitex is the supllement one wants to take, then maybe try it straight instead of a blend?

I'm take Vitex and have no side effects but each month I see an improvement in my cycle. The last 5 cycles have been a consistent 25 days and for 7 cycles my LP has always been 13 days. Each cycle I have less cramps and less PMT. I no longer get spotting before AF. And last cycle my AF migraine went :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T......:hugs:
> 
> I hope you are just DTD every other day and not putting so much pressure on yourself....:hugs:

I think that's why I am getting so upset cos I can't bear to ask him to keep dtd whenever we aren't getting on atm and then with my cycle I don't actually know now wen I am gonna ovulate :shrug:it's all messed up ,:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I think you are ok to skip a few nights...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I think you are ok to skip a few nights...:hugs:

I will take my pic from my cbfm stick this morning and post it on your thread ,thsnks huni for always being here for me ,I am a mess today and I don't remember how I got like this :haha::dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

T you know the CBFM will give you a minimum of 2 days of highs before a peak so don't worry if you skip a couple of days :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Indigo77 said:


> Docs seem to prefer Prozac in the US....It's so confusing....They don't like Paxil....:shrug:
> 
> Why don't they like Prozac over there?

Really? tbh my GP was fine keeping me on prozac but i was the one who was worried being on it. So i decided to come off them and my GP decided to give me the other AD's (just incase i needed them) which they use in pregnancy.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T you know the CBFM will give you a minimum of 2 days of highs before a peak so don't worry if you skip a couple of days :hugs:

It's just that I haven't got a peak on it wooly since my loss ,but I will keep testing on my cheap tests as well as the monitor and hope for a miracle this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> T you know the CBFM will give you a minimum of 2 days of highs before a peak so don't worry if you skip a couple of days :hugs:
> 
> It's just that I haven't got a peak on it wooly since my loss ,but I will keep testing on my cheap tests as well as the monitor and hope for a miracle this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry hunni i had no idea you've not had a peak since May :cry::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Tracey hun, your cycles look similar to last one. You are getting positive OPK and you are releasing the eggy. I understand you feeling upset with not having a peak on the CBFM, I dont know much about that as I have never used one, but you know me... tend to look at the positive side, you are ovulating!:hugs::hugs:

It is horrible to have long cycles, and I do hope that yours go back to normal very soon, and I am being honest, Mr. Despie better spoil you tonight otherwise tell him Sus will show her temper :ninja::ninja::ninja::haha::haha:

Just joking hun, Just want you to smile :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Tracey hun, your cycles look similar to last one. You are getting positive OPK and you are releasing the eggy. I understand you feeling upset with not having a peak on the CBFM, I dont know much about that as I have never used one, but you know me... tend to look at the positive side, you are ovulating!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> It is horrible to have long cycles, and I do hope that yours go back to normal very soon, and I am being honest, Mr. Despie better spoil you tonight otherwise tell him Sus will show her temper :ninja::ninja::ninja::haha::haha:
> 
> Just joking hun, Just want you to smile :hugs::hugs:

yeah you've been getting positive OPK's and your charts told you you've ovulated :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Tracey hun, your cycles look similar to last one. You are getting positive OPK and you are releasing the eggy. I understand you feeling upset with not having a peak on the CBFM, I dont know much about that as I have never used one, but you know me... tend to look at the positive side, you are ovulating!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> It is horrible to have long cycles, and I do hope that yours go back to normal very soon, and I am being honest, Mr. Despie better spoil you tonight otherwise tell him Sus will show her temper :ninja::ninja::ninja::haha::haha:
> 
> Just joking hun, Just want you to smile :hugs::hugs:

Thanks sus and yes u have made me smile ,u always do :hugs::hugs:I am just feeling a bit off today but am feeling better reading all your lovely posts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, I just sent this text to my DH....

"I don't want to live by calendars, tests, and thermometers anymore. I want my life back." :wacko:

He has not responded, lol...I might have just shocked him to death.:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So, I just sent this text to my DH....
> 
> "I don't want to live by calendars, tests, and thermometers anymore. I want my life back." :wacko:
> 
> He has not responded, lol...I might have just shocked him to death.:haha:

:hugs::haha:


----------



## Sus09

I am about to start teaching my evening class at the university and I had a call an hour ago that one of my students has died today. I am so upset I am not sure how I am going to manage to teach and face the rest of the group. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I am about to start teaching my evening class at the university and I had a call an hour ago that one of my students has died today. I am so upset I am not sure how I am going to manage to teach and face the rest of the group. :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Maybe you should just have a discussion session tonight.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> I am about to start teaching my evening class at the university and I had a call an hour ago that one of my students has died today. I am so upset I am not sure how I am going to manage to teach and face the rest of the group. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's terrible, Sus....What happened? :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

B.....Did N text back yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> B.....Did N text back yet?

This was his answer...'Did someone say booze?':haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> B.....Did N text back yet?
> 
> This was his answer...'Did someone say booze?':haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not down or anything like that....I am just sick of living by a ticker, lol.

So, I am trying to decide if I am going to wait for a confirmed OV or stop now.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am about to start teaching my evening class at the university and I had a call an hour ago that one of my students has died today. I am so upset I am not sure how I am going to manage to teach and face the rest of the group. :cry:

O Hun I am so sorry ,gentle hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

OMG your guinea pigs are so cute!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> I am about to start teaching my evening class at the university and I had a call an hour ago that one of my students has died today. I am so upset I am not sure how I am going to manage to teach and face the rest of the group. :cry:

oh no! That is horrible!!!! What happened? :cry::cry::cry:

So sorry to hear.... sending you and the rest of the class many hugs!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not down or anything like that....I am just sick of living by a ticker, lol.
> 
> So, I am trying to decide if I am going to wait for a confirmed OV or stop now.:haha:

I must admit I have been more relaxed since I stopped temping and using the CBFM :thumbup: I know I don't stress as my cycles are consistently 25 days long and I know I will ovulate between CD12-14.

Will it stress you to not have confirmed OV if you stop now? If not then stop :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute Tracey! :hugs:

You know what Wooly, I have sat here miserable for the last few days over these damned OPKs...this is just no way to live.:wacko:

Bc I am on drugs this cycle, I'd like to know when I OV, but the thought of temping again makes me sick.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between straight vitex and Fertilaid?

I know that Vitex helps your cycles and builds up your uterine linings. I took it after I Mc the first time. Sheez, I have a whole arsenal of fertility stuff I don't even use. I am done after this baby... I want to package everything up and send it to someone in the US, maybe it will help them... I have Vitex, DHEA, Q10, Soy Isoflavins, Instead cups, and preseed.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not down or anything like that....I am just sick of living by a ticker, lol.
> 
> So, I am trying to decide if I am going to wait for a confirmed OV or stop now.:haha:

Maybe just another day Brooke ,sorry it's so difficult lovely ,I don't know how u do it ,have only took my temps three cycles and it's already driving me nuts,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04169.jpg


Awww.....How cute....:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Very cute Tracey! :hugs:
> 
> You know what Wooly, I have sat here miserable for the last few days over these damned OPKs...this is just no way to live.:wacko:
> 
> Bc I am on drugs this cycle, I'd like to know when I OV, but the thought of temping again makes me sick.:haha:

:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::friends::friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Garnet

Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!

and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH is jumping at the thought of a cycle or two without all of the gizmos, lol.

Don't get me wrong, he never really complains...I think he just wants a break, but has no idea how to express it.


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!
> 
> and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?Click to expand...

Next Friday, I go in for the NT scan and Triple screening. After that I go in on the 30th of November... Hope you are doing good..:flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom it sounds like you'll go nuts if you don't confirm your OV but I think you then need to knock it on the head and stop POAS and temping :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom it sounds like you'll go nuts if you don't confirm your OV but I think you then need to knock it on the head and stop POAS and temping :hugs:

:thumbup:

So, hopefully just a few more days of temping and then I can pack all of it away....

My over-priced monitor is telling me I won't OV until Sat or Sun...:nope:

I think it's been right once.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dmom it sounds like you'll go nuts if you don't confirm your OV but I think you then need to knock it on the head and stop POAS and temping :hugs:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> So, hopefully just a few more days of temping and then I can pack all of it away....
> 
> My over-priced monitor is telling me I won't OV until Sat or Sun...:nope:
> 
> I think it's been right once.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm praying when you pack it all away you won't need it every again and you get your November BFP :hugs::dust::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!
> 
> and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?Click to expand...
> 
> Next Friday, I go in for the NT scan and Triple screening. After that I go in on the 30th of November... Hope you are doing good..:flower:Click to expand...

oh how exciting!!!! Best of luck with all of that!!! So how far along are you now?


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!
> 
> and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?Click to expand...
> 
> Next Friday, I go in for the NT scan and Triple screening. After that I go in on the 30th of November... Hope you are doing good..:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh how exciting!!!! Best of luck with all of that!!! So how far along are you now?Click to expand...

Well as of yesterday scan they say that I am 10.3 days gestationally but according to LMP it is 11.5 so I think I am 10.3 days...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!
> 
> and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?Click to expand...
> 
> Next Friday, I go in for the NT scan and Triple screening. After that I go in on the 30th of November... Hope you are doing good..:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh how exciting!!!! Best of luck with all of that!!! So how far along are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Well as of yesterday scan they say that I am 10.3 days gestationally but according to LMP it is 11.5 so I think I am 10.3 days...Click to expand...

oh cool so they can do the NT scan at 10 weeks? SWEET! I thought it was at 12...SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet hoping all your scans give you good news and your LO keeps going from strength to strength and full term x


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hope everyone who is not feeling well feels better! Despie and DM hope you start feeling better if not tomorrow is a new day!!!
> 
> and how are you Garnet? When is the next U/S?Click to expand...
> 
> Next Friday, I go in for the NT scan and Triple screening. After that I go in on the 30th of November... Hope you are doing good..:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> oh how exciting!!!! Best of luck with all of that!!! So how far along are you now?Click to expand...
> 
> Well as of yesterday scan they say that I am 10.3 days gestationally but according to LMP it is 11.5 so I think I am 10.3 days...Click to expand...
> 
> oh cool so they can do the NT scan at 10 weeks? SWEET! I thought it was at 12...SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

I should be 11.6 or 12.1 by next Friday. You can do those NT test starting 11 weeks to 13 or 14 weeks.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies:flower: ,indigo I wake up each morning excited for you ,soooo happy ,:hugs::hugs:Butterfly and n.s we miss you ,Brooke ,hope today's a better day lovely ,:hugs::hugs:Jodes ,can't wait to see your tests today :hugs::hugs:,sus ,hoping u are ok after your sad loss of your student :hugs::hugs:Wooly ,morning lovely hope the backs a bit better and u got a good sleep ,:hugs::hugs:Llbean ,how's u huni ,sum llbean googly s.s garnet and Sarah and jax ,how are u all ,shooting star ,haven't heard from u in a while ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,no lines on any of my tests today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie!!
I am back in work this morning, had an emotional evening yesterday.

How are you hun? Isnt it awful what the vandals have done to the graves!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Despie!!
> I am back in work this morning, had an emotional evening yesterday.
> 
> How are you hun? Isnt it awful what the vandals have done to the graves!

Awk babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am ok just a bit emotional with it all ,can't believe peeps would stoop so low ,take care lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: has ready got her BFP? Just seen something on LL's journal? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie...it's a different Ready.

Tracey...grave vandals?! Phuckers.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie...it's a different Ready.
> 
> Tracey...grave vandals?! Phuckers.

ahhhhh ok


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Aww Despie! People are rotten out there but what goes around will come around for them. Yeah Indigo!! Good luck and H&H! Hope everyone has a wonderful day...


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I am seriously considering the progest cream...turns out I can buy it locally; what do I do with it, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I am seriously considering the progest cream...turns out I can buy it locally; what do I do with it, lol.

I'm afraid I have no idea but loads of luck with it and I hope it does the trick for you x


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I am seriously considering the progest cream...turns out I can buy it locally; what do I do with it, lol.

which one will you be buying? If its the cream you rub it where your veins are i.e wrists, boobs, feet or neck :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

The Emerita brand is the only one I can get in the stores here...

I am terrified of my AF becoming longer bc I OV so early in my cycle...if I have a 7 day AF and OV CD9-11, I am literally screwed, lol.

I am also starting to feel desperate and I need to shake this bc it won't end well, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> The Emerita brand is the only one I can get in the stores here...
> 
> I am terrified of my AF becoming longer bc I OV so early in my cycle...if I have a 7 day AF and OV CD9-11, I am literally screwed, lol.
> 
> I am also starting to feel desperate and I need to shake this bc it won't end well, lol.

thats the one i have :thumbup: you use a dime's worth 2xday and rub it in well and let it dry for at least an hour. Make sure you rub it where your veins are then the cream will absorb quicker in the blood stream. I would suggest you not put it near your neck because the smell is awful i feel like puking eveytime i put it on. I've been putting it on my wrists. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie...it's a different Ready.
> 
> Tracey...grave vandals?! Phuckers.
> 
> ahhhhh okClick to expand...

You can see which ready it is at the Team Baby for 2012 threat...actually THRILLED for her...she had an ectopic a few months back and lost her tube too, so this is wonderful that she got her BFP!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie...it's a different Ready.
> 
> Tracey...grave vandals?! Phuckers.
> 
> ahhhhh okClick to expand...
> 
> You can see which ready it is at the Team Baby for 2012 threat...actually THRILLED for her...she had an ectopic a few months back and lost her tube too, so this is wonderful that she got her BFP!!!Click to expand...

awwww what fabulous news :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The Emerita brand is the only one I can get in the stores here...
> 
> I am terrified of my AF becoming longer bc I OV so early in my cycle...if I have a 7 day AF and OV CD9-11, I am literally screwed, lol.
> 
> I am also starting to feel desperate and I need to shake this bc it won't end well, lol.

Awk Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Completely understandable u feel like this ,sorry I can't offer u any advice on it but I am also planning to take it after ovulation ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What CD do you start this cream and how long do you use it?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> What CD do you start this cream and how long do you use it?

I started it on CD19 5dpo but you can start it straight after ovulation but please make sure you've ovulated first :thumbup: you use it until you get your AF :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So it's not like prescription, as to where you don't usually get AF until you stop using it?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> So it's not like prescription, as to where you don't usually get AF until you stop using it?

mmmmmmm i'm not sure i know it lengthens your LP but i just assumed your AF would happen naturally and thats when you would stop taking it. Le me get the box and i will type what it says :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Pre-menopausal woman

Pro-Gest is best used during days 8-28 of your monthly cycle. If your period begins early, STOP using Pro-Gest while you are bleeding. Count the first day of bleeding as day 1, and begin the cycle again. If your period is late, use the cream for up to 3 weeks (day 28 cycle) then take a week off. If your period has not started by the end of the week off, resume use of the cream as described below for days 8-28 or until your period starts. STOP the cream when your period begins. Count the first day of bleeding as day one of your cycle and begin the cycle over again.

Remember this info is for women approaching the menopause. I will try and see if i can get any info from the web


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...so I should wait for OV, not CD8-28 like the box says?

This one might be too complicated for me, lol...I like straightforward, like a BBT chart, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

Women in their reproductive years: These are only SUGGESTED use, every woman finds the right balance for herself. We suggest starting with our recommendations and working from there. Pro-Gest® is best used during the second half of your menstrual cycle, for the two weeks prior to menstruation. 



Days 1 (first day of bleeding) -14: do not use. 

Days 15 - 21: use 1/4 teaspoon twice a day. 

Days 22-28: use 1/4 to 1/2 teaspoon twice a day. 



The suggested use is based on a 28-day cycle. If your cycle is shorter or longer you may need to adjust the timing of use, earlier or later than day 14, to fit with ovulation. If your period begins early, STOP using the Pro-Gest while you are bleeding. Count the first day of bleeding as day one, and begin the cycle again

so yes it looks like you stop using the cream on last day of your cycle.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...so I should wait for OV, not CD8-28 like the box says?
> 
> This one might be too complicated for me, lol...I like straightforward, like a BBT chart, lol.

nah its straight forward :thumbup: i will stop using it on Day 28 because i generally have an LP of 13/14 and i ovulated on Day 14 :thumbup: unless pregnant of course


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you so much for the info! :hugs:

I don't know what I would do without all of you! :hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you so much for the info! :hugs:
> 
> I don't know what I would do without all of you! :hugs::hugs::haha:

right back at ya :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

That's why I LOVE this site because we are all supportive of each other and share our knowledge :thumbup:

Sorry mine is only dog or cat related :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> That's why I LOVE this site because we are all supportive of each other and share our knowledge :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry mine is only dog or cat related :haha:

That's rubbish ,also DIY or cooking or baking ,knitting sewing or physical and emotional well being and being a good shoulder to lean on ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> That's why I LOVE this site because we are all supportive of each other and share our knowledge :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry mine is only dog or cat related :haha:
> 
> That's rubbish ,also DIY or cooking or baking ,knitting sewing or physical and emotional well being and being a good shoulder to lean on ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I forgot about food :dohh: But you made me :blush:

And the same goes for you with


Desperado167 said:


> physical and emotional well being and being a good shoulder to lean on:

 :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, did you get your Coke and crisps?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, did you get your Coke and crisps?

Yeap and a small packet of Malteasers (https://www.maltesers.com/) and wished I'd laid off the chocolate as I now feel a bit :sick::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, did you get your Coke and crisps?
> 
> Yeap and a small packet of Malteasers (https://www.maltesers.com/) and wished I'd laid off the chocolate as I now feel a bit :sick::dohh:Click to expand...

We call those Whoppers here and it's the only chocolate that I really enjoy, lol.

I have noticed, that if I eat sweets, I need something salty with it...I tried chocolate-covered potato crisps once...not too bad.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, did you get your Coke and crisps?
> 
> Yeap and a small packet of Malteasers (https://www.maltesers.com/) and wished I'd laid off the chocolate as I now feel a bit :sick::dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> We call those Whoppers here and it's the only chocolate that I really enjoy, lol.
> 
> I have noticed, that if I eat sweets, I need something salty with it...I tried chocolate-covered potato crisps once...not too bad.Click to expand...

Mmmmmmmmm might have to try to find chocolate-covered potato crisps :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

this is why i got so upset last week :cry: you've all become part of my family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

i've done another test and this one looks slightly more positive have a look in my journal xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> this is why i got so upset last week :cry: you've all become part of my family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS and I just had this conversation last night...for the two of us, BnB is more about catching up with friends, than it is about TTC...if that makes sense.:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this is why i got so upset last week :cry: you've all become part of my family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> NS and I just had this conversation last night...for the two of us, BnB is more about catching up with friends, than it is about TTC...if that makes sense.:haha:Click to expand...

It makes total sense and this is exactly what BnB has become for me :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes we are not going anywhere...you have me here and on FB


----------



## peacebaby

dachsundmom said:


> Can anyone tell me the difference between straight vitex and Fertilaid?

sorry Dmom, I'm delayed with this, but just yesterday I was reading that it is better to take the vitex straight up. Reason given was that with combinations like Fertilaid (which I was considering too) some of the vitamins lessen the absorption of the herb. I'm no expert but it kinda made sense to me and I see that most ladies who have had success with the vitex were taking it straight up.

Good luck, hope you're having a brighter day:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

yep even after all this ttc lark i want to remind firm friends with you all xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> yep even after all this ttc lark i want to remind firm friends with you all xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:

Of course! Has your DH been better about you being on here? Hopefully he has realized that the support keeps us all sane, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> yep even after all this ttc lark i want to remind firm friends with you all xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Of course! Has your DH been better about you being on here? Hopefully he has realized that the support keeps us all sane, lol.Click to expand...

yeah he saw me on here last night and didnt say anything. He's ok really he was just peeved that i got so upset and then he gets it then haha! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes it's good he cares :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes it's good he cares :thumbup:

yeah i know he's got a heart of gold at times. He worships me i know that for sure and he even works his ass off. He's also taken on 2 of my children :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,it's been a mad busy day ,and have just left girls off at the e.g.r for an hour .I got my hospital apt today and it's in two weeks ,so hoping I will get my progesterone and discuss the steroids ,:thumbup:So I am now in a panic to lose the stone I have put on since my loss ,hoping I can lose even half of it and am glad I have been cutting down and walking since Monday .they don't weigh you in the hospital but I always feel better if I have been cutting down and working out ,I feel better in myself ,wot have I missed today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, if I am reading everything correctly, does this mean you might be about 3DPO at your appt?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this is why i got so upset last week :cry: you've all become part of my family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> NS and I just had this conversation last night...for the two of us, BnB is more about catching up with friends, than it is about TTC...if that makes sense.:haha:Click to expand...

Completely agree with all of this ,I say good morning to u ladies before I say good morning to my family lol,you also know more about me than anyone and all my intimate details so I am never letting any of you go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH always asks me if I am talking to the girls, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, if I am reading everything correctly, does this mean you might be about 3DPO at your appt?

Hopefully yes :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Clever clogs :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Despie!
Glad to see that you are back smiling and happy today!. It is good that you have your hospital appointment in two weeks. I am going to the doctor on Friday, hoping they start doing something with me!

Same here, what have I missed today?

Dmom, how were your opks today? 

Jodie? How are you feling today?

Indigo!:happydance::happydance::happydance: seeing those lines getting darker puts a big smile on my face! How are you feeling? Is the news sinking now?

And the rest, ladies, how has your day been?


----------



## Jodes2011

yep and we are all gonna plan a trip somewhere to meetup now that would be awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, if I am reading everything correctly, does this mean you might be about 3DPO at your appt?
> 
> Hopefully yes :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Clever clogs :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh you know Dmom, She is very clever!:hugs::hugs: I wish I had half of your brains :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> this is why i got so upset last week :cry: you've all become part of my family :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> NS and I just had this conversation last night...for the two of us, BnB is more about catching up with friends, than it is about TTC...if that makes sense.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Completely agree with all of this ,I say good morning to u ladies before I say good morning to my family lol,you also know more about me than anyone and all my intimate details so I am never letting any of you go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Is this a case of "you'll always be my friend you know too much" :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, if I am reading everything correctly, does this mean you might be about 3DPO at your appt?
> 
> Hopefully yes :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Clever clogs :hugs:Click to expand...

how have you worked that out? haha


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, promise me you will tell the doctor you are taking the Fertilaid! :hugs:


Sus...I hate all things OPK and will never use them again, lol.

They look just like yesterday.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> My DH always asks me if I am talking to the girls, lol

D just looks at me then goes on the forum he's on and talks to men about Jeeps so leaves me in peace :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, if I am reading everything correctly, does this mean you might be about 3DPO at your appt?
> 
> Hopefully yes :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Clever clogs :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> how have you worked that out? hahaClick to expand...

I looked at her last chart and figured the 2 weeks, lol


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> yep and we are all gonna plan a trip somewhere to meetup now that would be awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have no issues heading north to my birth place :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I think it should be a trip to New York LOL


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, promise me you will tell the doctor you are taking the Fertilaid! :hugs:
> 
> 
> Sus...I hate all things OPK and will never use them again, lol.
> 
> They look just like yesterday.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Hello Despie!
> Glad to see that you are back smiling and happy today!. It is good that you have your hospital appointment in two weeks. I am going to the doctor on Friday, hoping they start doing something with me!
> 
> Same here, what have I missed today?
> 
> Dmom, how were your opks today?
> 
> Jodie? How are you feling today?
> 
> Indigo!:happydance::happydance::happydance: seeing those lines getting darker puts a big smile on my face! How are you feeling? Is the news sinking now?
> 
> And the rest, ladies, how has your day been?

i'm good thanks sus :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

LLbean said:


> I think it should be a trip to New York LOL

Now I LIKE that idea :thumbup: Never been but always wanted to :)


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

My OH thinks it is good for me to have found the forum as according to him I seem more relaxed as I got to know a lot abou thow bodies work, and I have made friends. Lol I think he is happy just cos he gets to watch more sports on the telly since I am here:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> I think it should be a trip to New York LOL

YES YES YES i'm in :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No, don´t mind you asking at all!:hugs:

I have an appointment with my GP. I am hoping they refer me to the specialist otherwise I will ask for a private referral. 
I have been trying seriously TTC since May, but we were NTTP since the start of the year. 

I am hoping the GP asks for some blood tests and refer me to specialist for further tests. I also want them to see that my cycles seem to be getting longer every time. I will take all my charts for them to see.


----------



## Jodes2011

New York is only 5 half hours from Manchester :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Sorry I had to share this :haha:



And this is the reason I'm heavier than the doctors say I should be :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No, don´t mind you asking at all!:hugs:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP. I am hoping they refer me to the specialist otherwise I will ask for a private referral.
> I have been trying seriously TTC since May, but we were NTTP since the start of the year.
> 
> I am hoping the GP asks for some blood tests and refer me to specialist for further tests. I also want them to see that my cycles seem to be getting longer every time. I will take all my charts for them to see.Click to expand...

sus is this your 1st time ttc? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll go to New YOrk! No problem, lol.:happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I'll go to New YOrk! No problem, lol.:happydance:

i love new york its 11 years since i've been :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

This is the last month I am going to do OPKs I think I find they stress me too much as I become obsessed with them. My case the opposite than yours, I hardly ever catch my surge.

A trip to New York? and 5.5 hours from Manchester? :happydance::happydance::happydance: that is super!!


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No, don´t mind you asking at all!:hugs:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP. I am hoping they refer me to the specialist otherwise I will ask for a private referral.
> I have been trying seriously TTC since May, but we were NTTP since the start of the year.
> 
> I am hoping the GP asks for some blood tests and refer me to specialist for further tests. I also want them to see that my cycles seem to be getting longer every time. I will take all my charts for them to see.Click to expand...
> 
> sus is this your 1st time ttc? :hugs:Click to expand...

Not really. It is the first time TTC propperly. I have been pregnant before, First NTNP, I got PG at the 4th cycle, and sencond by accident, both were losses... that is one of the reasons why I waited to TTC.


----------



## dachsundmom

Love it Wooly! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No, don´t mind you asking at all!:hugs:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP. I am hoping they refer me to the specialist otherwise I will ask for a private referral.
> I have been trying seriously TTC since May, but we were NTTP since the start of the year.
> 
> I am hoping the GP asks for some blood tests and refer me to specialist for further tests. I also want them to see that my cycles seem to be getting longer every time. I will take all my charts for them to see.Click to expand...
> 
> sus is this your 1st time ttc? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. It is the first time TTC propperly. I have been pregnant before, First NTNP, I got PG at the 4th cycle, and sencond by accident, both were losses... that is one of the reasons why I waited to TTC.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,wots the apt for ,is it tests ,how long have u been trying for and wot age are you if u don't mind me asking ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No, don´t mind you asking at all!:hugs:
> 
> I have an appointment with my GP. I am hoping they refer me to the specialist otherwise I will ask for a private referral.
> I have been trying seriously TTC since May, but we were NTTP since the start of the year.
> 
> I am hoping the GP asks for some blood tests and refer me to specialist for further tests. I also want them to see that my cycles seem to be getting longer every time. I will take all my charts for them to see.Click to expand...
> 
> sus is this your 1st time ttc? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Not really. It is the first time TTC propperly. I have been pregnant before, First NTNP, I got PG at the 4th cycle, and sencond by accident, both were losses... that is one of the reasons why I waited to TTC.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe I knew New York would make ALL of us happy :D


----------



## Desperado167

Yes wooly it's a case of if I tell u I will have to kill you lol,Brooke ,I will bring the tabs with me and show them to the doc ,I will also list all the ingredients on a piece of paper :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Yes wooly it's a case of if I tell u I will have to kill you lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> I will bring the tabs with me and show them to the doc ,I will also list all the ingredients on a piece of paper :thumbup:

Excellent :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> hehehe I knew New York would make ALL of us happy :D

Good one LL! Never been to New York, always wanted to go! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will only go to the UK if it's summer and pseudo-warm, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe I knew New York would make ALL of us happy :D
> 
> Good one LL! Never been to New York, always wanted to go! :happydance:Click to expand...

We can be first time tourists together as the others seem to have been before :)


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I will only go to the UK if it's summer and pseudo-warm, lol.

See you once global warming has really kicked in then :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I will only go to the UK if it's summer and pseudo-warm, lol.

soooo...never? LOL


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe I knew New York would make ALL of us happy :D
> 
> Good one LL! Never been to New York, always wanted to go! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> We can be first time tourists together as the others seem to have been before :)Click to expand...

Yay, for the first time tourist buddies :thumbup::happydance: 
wouldn´t that be exciting??


----------



## Desperado167

Sus I am so so sorry huni for your losses ,and yes def a trip to the docs to get some tests done :thumbup:,good luck:hugs: and bringing a list of tests wrote down is a great help or any questions u need to ask as well :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will only go to the UK if it's summer and pseudo-warm, lol.
> 
> soooo...never? LOLClick to expand...

Hey, we do get warm days here! hmmm mabe one or two days a year? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus I am so so sorry huni for your losses ,and yes def a trip to the docs to get some tests done :thumbup:,good luck:hugs: and bringing a list of tests wrote down is a great help or any questions u need to ask as well :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks hun! :hugs::hugs: I have been writing down all the advice you all have been giving me in the last few weeks and I have made a list with information and tests that I want done. 

They did tests after my losses, well with my molar PG i had to have tests every month for a year. they never did anything with my second loss. Now I just want some answers.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus I am so so sorry huni for your losses ,and yes def a trip to the docs to get some tests done :thumbup:,good luck:hugs: and bringing a list of tests wrote down is a great help or any questions u need to ask as well :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks hun! :hugs::hugs: I have been writing down all the advice you all have been giving me in the last few weeks and I have made a list with information and tests that I want done.
> 
> They did tests after my losses, well with my molar PG i had to have tests every month for a year. they never did anything with my second loss. Now I just want some answers.Click to expand...

Hope you get some answers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.

What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm...tapas and sangria! I can do that, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.
> 
> What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!Click to expand...

Now Spain is definitely appealing to me :thumbup:

I want to revisit Barcelona as I went with my ex husband and the sh*t would not let me visit Park Guell; Casa Batllo or La Sagrada Familia Bailica yet he knew I am a huge Guadi fan :growlmad: The current DH is hoping we can get there for a weekend at the beginning of next year :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.
> 
> What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!Click to expand...

mmmmmmm i like that idea too! :thumbup: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Joder! ir a España...Jolines!


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.
> 
> What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!Click to expand...
> 
> Now Spain is definitely appealing to me :thumbup:
> 
> I want to revisit Barcelona as I went with my ex husband and the sh*t would not let me visit Park Guell; Casa Batllo or La Sagrada Familia Bailica yet he knew I am a huge Guadi fan :growlmad: The current DH is hoping we can get there for a weekend at the beginning of next year :)Click to expand...

what a mean b**tard he was :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Spain will be harder for me to accomplish as I'd have to convince hubby...NY I can afford LOL and I have a place to stay too ;-)...although I have family in Portugal so ... LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Joder! ir a España...Jolines!

oui :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, did the assh*le bring his own off-label canned food to Spain? :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.
> 
> What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!Click to expand...
> 
> Now Spain is definitely appealing to me :thumbup:
> 
> I want to revisit Barcelona as I went with my ex husband and the sh*t would not let me visit Park Guell; Casa Batllo or La Sagrada Familia Bailica yet he knew I am a huge Guadi fan :growlmad: The current DH is hoping we can get there for a weekend at the beginning of next year :)Click to expand...
> 
> what a mean b**tard he was :growlmad:Click to expand...

Well apparently I should have been happy going to the football ground for the Barcelona team (see I can't even remember what it's called) :growlmad: Thankfully karma kicked him in the butt because he got food poisoning the next day :haha: so I got to go on the trip to Andorra on my own :)


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Spain will be harder for me to accomplish as I'd have to convince hubby...NY I can afford LOL and I have a place to stay too ;-)...although I have family in Portugal so ... LOL

i'm happy to go wherever New York, Spain even lapland :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, did the assh*le bring his own off-label canned food to Spain? :haha:

No but he still got food poisoning :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Well, yes, North Spain near the Pirynees (and Nats would be nearby) or Barcelona I can help with those two. I can get a good price hotel in Barcelona as my step mum works in a very nice business hotel right at the centre so another option lol. 

Dmom, yep, lots of Taps and Sangria!:thumbup:

Wooly, I can´t believer your ex did not let you see those places :growlmad: let me know when you go hun, and I might get you a guide, or recommend you nice places where to go.

I am going to Barcelona on Sunday :happydance::happydance::happydance: can´t wait.

LL... España...jeje, Podemos hacer los dos, Nueva York y España!


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Joder! ir a España...Jolines!
> 
> oui :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok ladies I need translations as I struggle with anything other than English :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I will gladly make a pit stop in the UK on my way to the south of France, lol.
> 
> What about North Spain? My family has a big house there where we could all stay!Click to expand...
> 
> Now Spain is definitely appealing to me :thumbup:
> 
> I want to revisit Barcelona as I went with my ex husband and the sh*t would not let me visit Park Guell; Casa Batllo or La Sagrada Familia Bailica yet he knew I am a huge Guadi fan :growlmad: The current DH is hoping we can get there for a weekend at the beginning of next year :)Click to expand...
> 
> what a mean b**tard he was :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Well apparently I should have been happy going to the football ground for the Barcelona team (see I can't even remember what it's called) :growlmad: Thankfully karma kicked him in the butt because he got food poisoning the next day :haha: so I got to go on the trip to Andorra on my own :)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: serves him right!!!!


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Spain will be harder for me to accomplish as I'd have to convince hubby...NY I can afford LOL and I have a place to stay too ;-)...although I have family in Portugal so ... LOL
> 
> i'm happy to go wherever New York, Spain even lapland :haha:Click to expand...

Oh Lapland and Santa :) And snow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Well, yes, North Spain near the Pirynees (and Nats would be nearby) or Barcelona I can help with those two. I can get a good price hotel in Barcelona as my step mum works in a very nice business hotel right at the centre so another option lol.
> 
> Dmom, yep, lots of Taps and Sangria!:thumbup:
> 
> Wooly, I can´t believer your ex did not let you see those places :growlmad: let me know when you go hun, and I might get you a guide, or recommend you nice places where to go.
> 
> I am going to Barcelona on Sunday :happydance::happydance::happydance: can´t wait.
> 
> LL... España...jeje, Podemos hacer los dos, Nueva York y España!

Thank you so much hun :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Spain will be harder for me to accomplish as I'd have to convince hubby...NY I can afford LOL and I have a place to stay too ;-)...although I have family in Portugal so ... LOL
> 
> i'm happy to go wherever New York, Spain even lapland :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lapland and Santa :) And snow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

i would be bankrupt after that holiday haha


----------



## Sus09

New Your, Spain, Lapland, Portugal... Let´s do them all:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


:rofl: I that could only be possible,

I will go anywhere! I don´t mind where. A great girlie holiday! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Spain will be harder for me to accomplish as I'd have to convince hubby...NY I can afford LOL and I have a place to stay too ;-)...although I have family in Portugal so ... LOL
> 
> i'm happy to go wherever New York, Spain even lapland :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Lapland and Santa :) And snow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> i would be bankrupt after that holiday hahaClick to expand...

I'm sure you would with 4 boys :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> New Your, Spain, Lapland, Portugal... Let´s do them all:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I that could only be possible,
> 
> I will go anywhere! I don´t mind where. A great girlie holiday! :happydance:

I've never had a girlie holiday :blush: I've either had holidays with parents or which ever man I was dating at the time.


----------



## dachsundmom

Je ne parle pas espagnol...lol


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Je ne parle pas espagnol...lol

Now I know enough to understand that :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> New Your, Spain, Lapland, Portugal... Let´s do them all:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I that could only be possible,
> 
> I will go anywhere! I don´t mind where. A great girlie holiday! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had a girlie holiday :blush: I've either had holidays with parents or which ever man I was dating at the time.Click to expand...

we would have a good laugh :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> New Your, Spain, Lapland, Portugal... Let´s do them all:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I that could only be possible,
> 
> I will go anywhere! I don´t mind where. A great girlie holiday! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had a girlie holiday :blush: I've either had holidays with parents or which ever man I was dating at the time.Click to expand...

I am like you Wooly, I have never had a girlie holiday, same as you, either gone with parents or boyfriends.


----------



## Jodes2011

right hubby just come home from work he's late tonight. Sees you all tomorrow night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Je ne parle pas espagnol...lol
> 
> Now I know enough to understand that :rofl:Click to expand...

Me too! Know basic French!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> New Your, Spain, Lapland, Portugal... Let´s do them all:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
> 
> 
> :rofl: I that could only be possible,
> 
> I will go anywhere! I don´t mind where. A great girlie holiday! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had a girlie holiday :blush: I've either had holidays with parents or which ever man I was dating at the time.Click to expand...
> 
> we would have a good laugh :thumbup:Click to expand...

Now that's what I like on holidays :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> right hubby just come home from work he's late tonight. Sees you all tomorrow night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Night :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> right hubby just come home from work he's late tonight. Sees you all tomorrow night night xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Night hun xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Night jodes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Made spaghetti bolognaise tonight and I have just been really sick ,think it's just all the rushing about ,wednesdays a really busy day and tomorrow I have this schedule ,up at 6.30 get eldest up ,make lunches and breaks ,get ds up ,wash dress and give him breakfast ,get other two girls up ,wash them dress them do hairs then,leave eldest to bus ,then Wait for ds to get picked up then leave two girls to breakfast club in school for 8 ,go on b and b for ten mins ,get showered and ready and get bus to town to meet my two girlfriends ,have fun shopping for a few hours then get the bus home at half twelve to pick up youngest at one, walk home and get dd ready for halloween party ,walk her round to school and leave her in to party and pick up other dd at the other side of the school ,bring her home change her into dressing up clothes and wait for ds coming in,then dress and paint his face and head back to school for their party at three and pick up youngest and head home ,by this time it will be after three and the bigger ones party finishes at four so don't have long till I leave again and pick them up ,we finally all head home ,then it's home works ,dinner ,clean up and a bit of a rest before bedtime :sleep:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Made spaghetti bolognaise tonight and I have just been really sick ,think it's just all the rushing about ,wednesdays a really busy day and tomorrow I have this schedule ,up at 6.30 get eldest up ,make lunches and breaks ,get ds up ,wash dress and give him breakfast ,get other two girls up ,wash them dress them do hairs then,leave eldest to bus ,then Wait for ds to get picked up then leave two girls to breakfast club in school for 8 ,go on b and b for ten mins ,get showered and ready and get bus to town to meet my two girlfriends ,have fun shopping for a few hours then get the bus home at half twelve to pick up youngest at one, walk home and get dd ready for halloween party ,walk her round to school and leave her in to party and pick up other dd at the other side of the school ,bring her home change her into dressing up clothes and wait for ds coming in,then dress and paint his face and head back to school for their party at three and pick up youngest and head home ,by this time it will be after three and the bigger ones party finishes at four so don't have long till I leave again and pick them up ,we finally all head home ,then it's home works ,dinner ,clean up and a bit of a rest before bedtime :sleep:

I'm tired just reading that :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My goodness Tracey! :nope:

Do you drive?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My goodness Tracey! :nope:
> 
> Do you drive?

No and it takes me a good twenty to thirty mins there and back lol ,and because there's so many in the school they have the younger ones party first then the older ones an hour later :dohh:Kids love it but so it will all be worth it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, T....That sounds exhausting....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where in the hell is Jax!?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Where in the hell is Jax!?

Not sure :shrug: Is she still away with her DH? I know it's half term for a lot of England so she may be on hols somewhere :)


----------



## cebethel

Austin just came & told me there's something wrong with the tortoises..........

I go outside & they're DTD :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want a pic! Tortie porn!!!

Wooly, Jax popped on for a minute last night and said she'd be back...she never came back.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I want a pic! Tortie porn!!!
> 
> Wooly, Jax popped on for a minute last night and said she'd be back...she never came back.

lemme go see if they're still going at it......lol


----------



## cebethel

Nope, they're done....lol


----------



## Indigo77

What did you tell Austin they were doing? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Were they smoking an after sex cigarette? LOL


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I want a pic! Tortie porn!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:



dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, Jax popped on for a minute last night and said she'd be back...she never came back.

Didn't know that. I hope she's ok :hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Indigo77 said:


> What did you tell Austin they were doing? :haha:

Sharon was giving speedy a piggy back ride :haha:

Usually I can hear speedy.........he makes a rather loud grunting noise

this time nothing........maybe he was tired...lol


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> What did you tell Austin they were doing? :haha:

I'd be interested to know what you said too :haha:

When Baldrick and Tiny are humping I tell children they are playing piggy backs if any are around and ask :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this turtle mating season?


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Is this turtle mating season?

Yes............when its too hot you never see them during the day, but now it's cooling down.......Speedy is constantly in the mood. Don't think Sharon is tho :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is this turtle mating season?
> 
> Yes............when its too hot you never see them during the day, but now it's cooling down.......Speedy is constantly in the mood. Don't think Sharon is tho :haha:Click to expand...

Sounds a bit like me and dh :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Omg, T....That sounds exhausting....:hugs:

It will be ,will be ready for a good sleep tomorrow nite ,:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is this turtle mating season?
> 
> Yes............when its too hot you never see them during the day, but now it's cooling down.......Speedy is constantly in the mood. Don't think Sharon is tho :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds a bit like me and dh :haha:Click to expand...

me too..........I'm never in the mood :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I am away to my bed ,be good ,talk tomorrow ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, you're an orange!


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right I am away to my bed ,be good ,talk tomorrow ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm off too...........gotta think about dinner..........maybe I should just get DH to make something...lol

I'll try & be here tomorrow........I gotta post of the tortoise piggy back ride!

Be good! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Right I am away to my bed ,be good ,talk tomorrow ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Night hun x


----------



## Macwooly

cebethel said:


> I'm off too...........gotta think about dinner..........maybe I should just get DH to make something...lol
> 
> I'll try & be here tomorrow........I gotta post of the tortoise piggy back ride!
> 
> Be good! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bye but come back soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Just a quick post , how's everyone today ,b.f I see u are back ,hope u got a good sleep last night :hugs:N.s can't wait to hear from u again :hugs:Brroke ,hope u get that temp rise today ,:hugs::hugs:Jodes hope those sticks are darker ,:hugs::hugs:Indigo ,hope everything is settling down nicely for u and your little bean :hugs::hugs:Wooly ,not Long now till u see dh again ,happy happy you ,:hugs::hugs:Sus ,morning lovely ,good luck for your apt tomorrow :hugs::hugs:Garnet s.s googly llbean sum mon jax and Sarah helloooooooo,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love to everyone else ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

woohoo i was like this this cycle the sex was great!!!! Well i'm afraid to say my bloody IC test is negative phucking things!!!!! I will do FRER this afternoon i tend to have better urine then :shrug: i feel pregnant i really do. what hormone makes you go off tea and coffee????? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Thumbs up for the great sex! Yay Despie and Jodes you lucky lucky girls! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::D


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes afraid to say I go off tea every cycle for 24 hours before AF and then the first day of AF :nope: You know your body and ICs aren't always reliable. Keeping all crossed for you x

Despie - yeah on the great sex :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey took me a bit to catch up with that thread and now I am late to go out lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to those who need them

And YES for NY or Barcelona - 2 places that are on my list and never been :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes afraid to say I go off tea every cycle for 24 hours before AF and then the first day of AF :nope: You know your body and ICs aren't always reliable. Keeping all crossed for you x
> 
> Despie - yeah on the great sex :thumbup:

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for great sex! :happydance:

I didn't get my temp rise, I got a big drop and another positive OPK...FML.:cry:

I know I said I wouldn't use the sticks anymore, but when I saw my temp, I had to use them...

I also took DH's temp and the BBT is working correctly....:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Yay for great sex! :happydance:
> 
> I didn't get my temp rise, I got a big drop and another positive OPK...FML.:cry:
> 
> I know I said I wouldn't use the sticks anymore, but when I saw my temp, I had to use them...
> 
> I also took DH's temp and the BBT is working correctly....:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Put the OPK down and step away from it :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So now my oldest step-sister is pregnant...

Yay for the holidays this year....FML.


----------



## LLbean

Morning ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Morning ladies!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Morning ladies!

Hi huni ,Hows you ?xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> So now my oldest step-sister is pregnant...
> 
> Yay for the holidays this year....FML.

Well lets hope these things come In Threes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh how cute!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Ok, what I missed? :haha: OMG, Despie, beautiful red hair. Nice costumes. Did you do all the face paintings? Good job!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Nice photos of your kids Despie xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Ok, what I missed? :haha: OMG, Despie, beautiful red hair. Nice costumes. Did you do all the face paintings? Good job!:thumbup::hugs:

Hi Hun ,have missed you over here ,are u ok?yes I painted their faces and ds 's mask ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Nice photos of your kids Despie xxxx

Thanks sus ,Hows you?xxxx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what I missed? :haha: OMG, Despie, beautiful red hair. Nice costumes. Did you do all the face paintings? Good job!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun ,have missed you over here ,are u ok?yes I painted their faces and ds 's mask ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: They buried me in work. I mean, seriously, isn't it enough that I take time to drive to the office each day? :haha: I am telling you.

Super face paintings. :thumbup: I should hire you next week for the kids in the eighborhood. Hope you don't charge too much. All the money goes on OPKs, FRERs and ice cream-it's a tough job. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> QUOTE=Desperado167;13633826]
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Ok, what I missed? :haha: OMG, Despie, beautiful red hair. Nice costumes. Did you do all the face paintings? Good job!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun ,have missed you over here ,are u ok?yes I painted their faces and ds 's mask ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: They buried me in work. I mean, seriously, isn't enough that I take time to drive to the office each day? :haha:
Man, I am telling you. :happydance:

Super on the face paintings. :thumbup: I should hire you next week for the kids in the eighborhood. Hope you don't charge too much. All the money goes on OPKs, FRERs and ice cream-it's a tough job. :hugs:[/QUOTE]. :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> So now my oldest step-sister is pregnant...
> 
> Yay for the holidays this year....FML.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:

Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:
> 
> Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:
> 
> Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:

Wow, dmom, just looked at your chart; you've caught 2 surges this cycle as well? :hugs: I know, this month was crazy for me too. :wacko: 

FF finally manages to detect my O on CD18, "Countdown to Pregnancy" has it on CD16, I don't think I Od at all. My temps are crazy. It goes up and down every day. Don't even see the "big picture" here. :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

SStar, I think I might have had 3 surges this cycle...:wacko:

I agree with CTP.:thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> SStar, I think I might have had 3 surges this cycle...:wacko:
> 
> I agree with CTP.:thumbup:

Wow, 3 LHs? Why does that happen? Sorry hun. :hugs:

So you think I Od? Hm, well, my temps are mainly down, don't even know what to think here. I have the cream, should I start using it? :shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

ahhhh i've just asked where your chart was on my journal. I agree with Brooke i think you ovulated on CD16 your temps are high :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> ahhhh i've just asked where your chart was on my journal. I agree with Brooke i think you ovulated on CD16 your temps are high :thumbup:

Yeah, they were high pre-O as well. Shouldn't they differ? :shrug: Low-O-High&#8230; I don't know, maybe I failed that FF class :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

SStar, FF is a touchy phucker...if it is willing to give you x-hairs, take it as a gift and don't question it, lol.

Maybe you haven't heard my coverline speech before...the line means nothing.:haha:

All it is, is a visual for you to see how FF calculated your OV day...it might flux from month-to-month and it might stay the same...no big deal.

You can override FF and put your OV day where you want it or do the math in your head...either way, you did OV.:flower:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Gift you say? :haha: I will now. 
So, should I bathe in the cream now? 
:shower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie is the cream expert, lol


----------



## Garnet

Good Afternoon Ladies,
Took the little one to a Halloween party with 20+ three year olds plus their siblings! Yikes crazy morning... I think I need to take a nap after that.. Hope everyone's day is doing good...


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Gift you say? :haha: I will now.
> So, should I bathe in the cream now?
> :shower:

which one have you got?


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Took the little one to a Halloween party with 20+ three year olds plus their siblings! Yikes crazy morning... I think I need to take a nap after that.. Hope everyone's day is doing good...

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Gift you say? :haha: I will now.
> So, should I bathe in the cream now?
> :shower:
> 
> which one have you got?Click to expand...

Probably the same one you have. I got it off Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IMQE5U/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_details


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

SStar, I am probably late to the party....why are you interested in the progesterone?


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Gift you say? :haha: I will now.
> So, should I bathe in the cream now?
> :shower:
> 
> which one have you got?Click to expand...
> 
> Probably the same one you have. I got it off Amazon: https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000IMQE5U/ref=oh_o00_s00_i00_detailsClick to expand...

yes i have this one :thumbup: use half a teaspoon 2x day morning and evening. Rub where your veins are i.e wrists, neck etc...it will absorb quicker into the blood stream that way. Leave to dry for at least an hour. I use mine on my wrists (both) :thumbup: and continue to take until your af is due. :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> SStar, I am probably late to the party....why are you interested in the progesterone?

I don't know. Voices tell me that I am lacking it :haha: 
I see my temps go up and down, and I know what you told me about the cover line (please don't hit me) but I always feel cold. :wacko: I have hypothyroidism but I am taking my meds every day and last week's blood was normal. Just practicing stuffing myself up with something new, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Are your cycles regular?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Are your cycles regular?

They were, until I started clomid. 1st month it increased to 29 from 28 (usual), 2nd to 30 and 3rd to 32. So, I was officially 3 days late last month. Now, I don't know what to expect. I hope it goes back to normal.


----------



## dachsundmom

That doesn't sound irregular to me at all.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> That doesn't sound irregular to me at all.

I guess I was over obsessing with numbers. I do that a lot lately.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

SStar, what's your LP been like?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

A haven't paid much attention to it before, as all this BBT, O and OPK learning is new to me but I believe it's something between 14-15 days and has been stable as it should. I understand it's a good length.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nice photos of your kids Despie xxxx
> 
> Thanks sus ,Hows you?xxxxClick to expand...

I am ok, just had my dinner, had a bath, and now chilling after a long day in work. We had a long boring meeting :growlmad:

How are you hun?


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> A haven't paid much attention to it before, as all this BBT, O and OPK learning is new to me but I believe it's something between 14-15 days and has been stable as it should. I understand it's a good length.

It's just fine and your cycles sound regular...

IDK if you need the lenghten your LP, which is a possibility with progesterone, so I am told.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nice photos of your kids Despie xxxx
> 
> Thanks sus ,Hows you?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am ok, just had my dinner, had a bath, and now chilling after a long day in work. We had a long boring meeting :growlmad:
> 
> How are you hun?Click to expand...

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Dmom!!

How are you today? How was your OPK today?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Hi Dmom!!
> 
> How are you today? How was your OPK today?

:nope:

Positive again and a temp dip...looks like surge #3...:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Nice photos of your kids Despie xxxx
> 
> Thanks sus ,Hows you?xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I am ok, just had my dinner, had a bath, and now chilling after a long day in work. We had a long boring meeting :growlmad:
> 
> How are you hun?Click to expand...

Totally exhausted after a hard day ,also did an hour power walk ,I swear I could hardly get up the hill ,glad u are chilling :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh dear :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lets hope that it is your last surge and that you O now!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> A haven't paid much attention to it before, as all this BBT, O and OPK learning is new to me but I believe it's something between 14-15 days and has been stable as it should. I understand it's a good length.
> 
> It's just fine and your cycles sound regular...
> 
> IDK if you need the lenghten your LP, which is a possibility with progesterone, so I am told.Click to expand...

Yes, I don't know either, that's why I haven't used it yet. :shrug::wacko:

Hi Sus :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Dmom!!
> 
> How are you today? How was your OPK today?
> 
> :nope:
> 
> Positive again and a temp dip...looks like surge #3...:cry:Click to expand...

Holy shit ,:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:am sure u are going crazy ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, that is great, a power walk! I need to do that. Putting on weight and stopped all activity, not good! 

I bet you feel tired but also better after your walk?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie, that is great, a power walk! I need to do that. Putting on weight and stopped all activity, not good!
> 
> I bet you feel tired but also better after your walk?:hugs:

Have been walking off and on for about a ,my hospital apt is giving me that push I need but yes I am sooo tired ,def will be no sexy time tonight :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

No sexy time!!!:shock::haha:
I don´t blame you! :hugs::hugs:
That is a nice routine! to walk, Do yo go with your friends?

I have put on a lot of weight lately, all I do is eat! :wacko: I am too greedy :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> No sexy time!!!:shock::haha:
> I don´t blame you! :hugs::hugs:
> That is a nice routine! to walk, Do yo go with your friends?
> 
> I have put on a lot of weight lately, all I do is eat! :wacko: I am too greedy :haha:

Mostly I walk alone ,as I never know wot time I am able to get out at ,but it's worse at the end of a long day and it's dark now as well ,wot I like about the walking is that it's free and u don't have to plan it and I enjoy being outside in the fresh air ,:thumbup:I think we all get into the habit of eating too much ,I am an emotional eater wen I am sad or down or have a bad day I eat :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> No sexy time!!!:shock::haha:
> I don´t blame you! :hugs::hugs:
> That is a nice routine! to walk, Do yo go with your friends?
> 
> I have put on a lot of weight lately, all I do is eat! :wacko: I am too greedy :haha:
> 
> Mostly I walk alone ,as I never know wot time I am able to get out at ,but it's worse at the end of a long day and it's dark now as well ,wot I like about the walking is that it's free and u don't have to plan it and I enjoy being outside in the fresh air ,:thumbup:I think we all get into the habit of eating too much ,I am an emotional eater wen I am sad or down or have a bad day I eat :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't put yourself down Despie, :hugs: we are all alike. But I say: If I am goodness, there should be a lot of it. :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

I am the same, if I am stressed or sad I eat!:hugs:

I love walking with my greyhound, unfortunaltey I have not managed to do that in a while, As I share him with my ex, I have not seen him for a couple of months :cry: Not fair, he kept my lovely dog!

I usually take him for days out, he is an old dog now, so we walk at a relaxed pace and it is a lovely moment on our own.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am the same, if I am stressed or sad I eat!:hugs:
> 
> I love walking with my greyhound, unfortunaltey I have not managed to do that in a while, As I share him with my ex, I have not seen him for a couple of months :cry: Not fair, he kept my lovely dog!
> 
> I usually take him for days out, he is an old dog now, so we walk at a relaxed pace and it is a lovely moment on our own.

Awk bless ,that's just too sweet ,wish u could have your doggie all the time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://glo.msn.com/living/up-the-wall-6132.gallery#!stackState=0__/living/up-the-wall-6132.gallery

I have to do something with my living room...the walls are yellow...what do you girls think of slide #7 as an accent of some sort?

My furniture is all off-white...worst idea I ever had.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I like the chair, if that's what you meant. But you'd probably need an ottoman of same color so it blends in better.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Something like this.https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb373/5hooting_5tar/Kids/ottoman.jpg


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

But the color and the design of your chair is much better.


----------



## Sus09

White furninture with Porky!!! OMG! I had white furniture with my greyhound... not a good idea either:haha:

You meant the chair or the wall paper?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> White furninture with Porky!!! OMG! I had white furniture with my greyhound... not a good idea either:haha:
> 
> You meant the chair or the wall paper?

I am thinking both, lol...I don't decorate at all; I find pics I like and then ask someone to find it for me.

Yes, off-white, feather-filled furniture...dumb as hell! :haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Sus09 said:


> White furninture with Porky!!! OMG! I had white furniture with my greyhound... not a good idea either:haha:
> 
> You meant the chair or the wall paper?

I have a boxer and my leather furniture is ivory :haha: but the walls are light sage. It looks nice in combo but you're right, light furniture and dogs are always busy weekends.:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea broke the paper would be lovely with yellow Walls and your White furniture ::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I think Dmom, that it is nice to have a wall that is different than the rest in the room, it gives a nice touch. I think it would look good with your white furniture and the yellow walls.

Oh Pan (The greyhound) not only made my white furniture dirty, he also ate the sofa!!:growlmad::growlmad: and one of my two cats peed on it as well :growlmad:

Pets, lovely!! Most of the time...


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:
> 
> Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:

I didn't want to ask if you had another SS! I also had only a 3 day AF and wondered if that was bad :nope:

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, IDK if it's bad...but, it's not normal for me.


----------



## Desperado167

Tamoxifen :growlmad:Have u used it before Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I like your plan for the decor :thumbup:

Well I knew I didn't want to spend weekends cleaning furniture so I've got caramel and coffee coloured leather furniture with blankets on it so I can get away with cleaning the leather every other month but I use saddle soap as it helps prevent dirty sticking to the leather :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Tamoxifen :growlmad:Have u used it before Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:

Only one time...I had an 18LP, but OV on CD10...

Oh, there was that leaking nipple issue too.:haha:

Again...FML.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, IDK if it's bad...but, it's not normal for me.

Me neither and tbh I was concerned. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Dmom I like your plan for the decor :thumbup:
> 
> Well I knew I didn't want to spend weekends cleaning furniture so I've got caramel and coffee coloured leather furniture with blankets on it so I can get away with cleaning the leather every other month but I use saddle soap as it helps prevent dirty sticking to the leather :)

When I got the furniture, Tutti had just passed and I swore off pets forever.:cry::haha:

DH wanted dark leather and I fought it, of course.:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Dmom I like your plan for the decor :thumbup:
> 
> Well I knew I didn't want to spend weekends cleaning furniture so I've got caramel and coffee coloured leather furniture with blankets on it so I can get away with cleaning the leather every other month but I use saddle soap as it helps prevent dirty sticking to the leather :)
> 
> When I got the furniture, Tutti had just passed and I swore off pets forever.:cry::haha:
> 
> DH wanted dark leather and I fought it, of course.:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My ex had pale furniture so I am slightly off pale furniture as it reminds me of him :nope:

For the dining room when we can eventually do it up because it is so large we can have a sofa as well as a dining suite and I really like a charcoal one with the walls will be a light charcoal colour apart from one wall which will be jade colour and the soft furnishings and accents will be jade coloured :) The room gets all the morning light so can cope going dark.

My living room is yellow currently but gets all the strong afternoon light so soon it will be painted latte with one wall going expresso coloured :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Tamoxifen :growlmad:Have u used it before Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Only one time...I had an 18LP, but OV on CD10...
> 
> Oh, there was that leaking nipple issue too.:haha:
> 
> Again...FML.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:
> 
> Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:
> 
> I didn't want to ask if you had another SS! I also had only a 3 day AF and wondered if that was bad :nope:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Mine are generally 2 days.... and I'm pretty sure that IS bad! :nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Dmom, when you say only 3 days of Af and being not too hopeful, what do you mean?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Jodes wooly Brooke indigo mummymurray sus sum butterfly Northstar ss llbean jax Sarah mon garnet ,Happy Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance:Woolys goonna see dh today and her and the doggies are gonna be happy happy ,jodes good luck on your tests today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,I hope u get a temp rise my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,am heading to the harvest service in the school ,dd is in the choir and recorder ensemble and then the kids finish half day today but dh is taking me out for breakfast ,have t been out in ages so am really looking forward to it ,love for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:Jodes wooly Brooke indigo mummymurray sus sum butterfly Northstar ss llbean jax Sarah mon garnet ,Happy Friday :happydance::happydance::happydance:Woolys goonna see dh today and her and the doggies are gonna be happy happy ,jodes good luck on your tests today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,I hope u get a temp rise my lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,am heading to the harvest service in the school ,dd is in the choir and recorder ensemble and then the kids finish half day today but dh is taking me out for breakfast ,have t been out in ages so am really looking forward to it ,love for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey babes i'm good just done test and waiting for the result, its looking the same as yesterdays, blah!!! Not doing a FRER till this afternoon i want to wait 24 hours since my last one :thumbup: Have a lovely breakfast with dh :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great breakfast! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Have a great breakfast! :hugs:

That's me back ,am watching scream 4 on DVD as it has to be left back to xtravision tonight ,it's so funny lol ,how are u this morning!..?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so glad you got to go out this morning! :happydance:

I posted a test on my POAS thread...:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:

Despie glad you had a nice breakfast :)


----------



## Butterfly67

googly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> If M is right and BFPs happen in 3s, then I am phucked bc I have a 3rd step-sister, lol.:haha:
> 
> Actually, since I only had a 3 day AF, I'm not too hopeful with this cycle and I am ok with that....:flower:
> 
> I didn't want to ask if you had another SS! I also had only a 3 day AF and wondered if that was bad :nope:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Mine are generally 2 days.... and I'm pretty sure that IS bad! :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am so glad it's the weekend and kids are off now for a week ,got my ingredients in for toffee and toffee apples ,am heading out later to get things to decorate the house for halloween and some treats for the kids .am going to my aunts for fireworks on Monday and we are all dressing up.Cant wait ,Anyone else anything planned?xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Are fireworks big for Halloween in the UK? We don't do them here, expect for the 4th of July....thanks for that holdiay, by the way....

DH's grandmother is British and she stops answering her phone on the 4th of July and will not even acknowledge the day, lol.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Afternoon all :hi:


----------



## sumatwsimit

ss - afternoon lol. it's nearly bedtime for me. hope uv had a good day so far :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Yes, I know :dohh:, it's lunch time here, just ate and already feel better lol.:happydance:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Saw the picture of a handsome man, my oh my. :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes Brooke ,lots of fireworks from a week before Halloween till a few days after ,the kids go mad for them but we are very careful as they can be dangerous ,sum ,yes your dh is hot !!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i really miss halloween :nope: as an adult i still get excited when i see all the costumes and pumpkins. and bonfire night too :cry:

despie, i read that you've been making toffee apples and doing the works! your kids are so lucky :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

I'm afraid I'm the misery and I bleeping hate fireworks :nope: 

They have started near me already this week and they will continue till a few days after Bonfire night. Tiny is absolutely terrified of them and this year she's taught Teddy to bark at them too :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> i really miss halloween :nope: as an adult i still get excited when i see all the costumes and pumpkins. and bonfire night too :cry:
> 
> despie, i read that you've been making toffee apples and doing the works! your kids are so lucky :hugs:

Yes and I made jelly and put plastic spiders in it ,yuk but they love it ,Awk sum ,I will post some Halloween pics on your thread on Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> I'm afraid I'm the misery and I bleeping hate fireworks :nope:
> 
> They have started near me already this week and they will continue till a few days after Bonfire night. Tiny is absolutely terrified of them and this year she's taught Teddy to bark at them too :nope:

Poor doggies ,I know my cat hates them too ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

There are no fireworks where I live, only trees falling during hurricanes. :growlmad: I wish we could swap.


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> There are no fireworks where I live, only trees falling during hurricanes. :growlmad: I wish we could swap.

I dont :nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> There are no fireworks where I live, only trees falling during hurricanes. :growlmad: I wish we could swap.
> 
> I dont :nope:Click to expand...

Oh you don't know what you're missing. :haha:A great big hole in the roof, nice collapsed ceiling, non-stopping heartache. :dohh:Believe me, they are both loud, but at least fireworks are pretty. :nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

This is what my house looked like after Irene. :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, SS.....That sucks! Were you there when it happened?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> Omg, SS.....That sucks! Were you there when it happened?

Yep, right in the bedroom. :wacko: I was lucky; the house is new and wasn't sliced as probably any other would. My H saw the tree falling and only came in when it landed on the roof. I think I sh*t my paints. :haha:It was the worst Sunday morning of my life and hopefully the last.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG 55! What a nightmare :hugs::hugs:

Sumat - yes I always used to miss fireworks and bonfires and dressing up warm in scarf and gloves :thumbup: There were a lot of fireworks last night but I think that might have been for Diwali :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Ss ,wow How scary :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,I see u have ovulated and are now in the tww ,great :thumbup:Did u get your flat cleared ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly ,I see u have ovulated and are now in the tww ,great :thumbup:Did u get your flat cleared ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes thanks Despie, I sold the last couple of things on the last day and finished the cleaning 30 seconds before they arrived to take the keys back and check it! :haha::haha:

Didn't expect to O that early again - maybe again it is something to do with flying so close to O date. At least I feel like I caught it this time and got 

TMI

Spoiler
two shots in on Wednesday due to the fact you can buy certain tablets over the counter in Dubai :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

hello ladies!:hi:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Sus


----------



## Sus09

how are you all? what have I missed today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,I see u have ovulated and are now in the tww ,great :thumbup:Did u get your flat cleared ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes thanks Despie, I sold the last couple of things on the last day and finished the cleaning 30 seconds before they arrived to take the keys back and check it! :haha::haha:
> 
> Didn't expect to O that early again - maybe again it is something to do with flying so close to O date. At least I feel like I caught it this time and got
> 
> TMI
> 
> Spoiler
> two shots in on Wednesday due to the fact you can buy certain tablets over the counter in Dubai :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Am sure u feel such a relief .am so happy for you and hope to god that this time you get a bfp ,yay for two shots :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> how are you all? what have I missed today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Hun,not much from me,dh took me out for breakfast ,kids finished school today for a week and I made some toffee and toffee apples and I managed my five mile walk :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

that is a lot Despie! wow yummy toffee apples! 
I am glad that you did your 5 mile walk as well!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> that is a lot Despie! wow yummy toffee apples!
> I am glad that you did your 5 mile walk as well!

Me too felt much better ,how was your day ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

OK, I am feeling very tired, Finished work at 6.15. Had to work 2 extra hours as I took two hours this morning to go to the doctor. 
feeling:sleep:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Despie if you were not clear across the pond, I would come visit for some Toffee apples. I love Carmel apples here in the US with all sorts of stuff on it. Especially chocolate.


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning where is everyone this morning? :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> OK, I am feeling very tired, Finished work at 6.15. Had to work 2 extra hours as I took two hours this morning to go to the doctor.
> feeling:sleep:

:hugs::hugs:How did your docs apt go ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning where is everyone this morning? :hugs::kiss:

Here I am love ,How's you ,am just up had an awful night with dd in the bed ,:sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow Despie if you were not clear across the pond, I would come visit for some Toffee apples. I love Carmel apples here in the US with all sorts of stuff on it. Especially chocolate.

Me too ,I put cocunut over the chocolate ones and kids dipped them in mallows and sprinkles ,I would love u to come visit for some toffee apples :hugs:not long now till your next hospital visit ,am still praying for you and the l.o and indigo and her l.o :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning girls! Missed you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning girls! Missed you ladies :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hello .....missed you too ,so glad u are back :hugs:How's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Am a bit knackered to be honest, got home midnight Thursday night, worked my arse off all day yesterday, got my laundry dried and once I finish talking to you it's getting folded straight back into the suitcase for takeoff Monday.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Am a bit knackered to be honest, got home midnight Thursday night, worked my arse off all day yesterday, got my laundry dried and once I finish talking to you it's getting folded straight back into the suitcase for takeoff Monday.

Oh nooooooooo,that's annoying ,am sure u are bloody tired :growlmad:How long is this going on for till u get a rest ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Another week, but I also have a friend flying for a visit next weekend, so I have to do another red eye flight :cry: after that I'm taking some time off, and then I'm getting my dog so I'll be unable to fly again til after Christmas.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Another week, but I also have a friend flying for a visit next weekend, so I have to do another red eye flight :cry: after that I'm taking some time off, and then I'm getting my dog so I'll be unable to fly again til after Christmas.

That will be great I think u really need a rest huni ,can't wait to see your new doggie ,:thumbup:Wen Is dh home ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

He's already been home over a week babes, I just haven't seen him very much!
Never mind, I have my week off to look forward to.
We're on a TTC break, timing is just not going to work this month due to my job.

How's you, have you got the kids all organised for halloween and a ton of sweeties etc in the house for your guisers?


----------



## Desperado167

Big hugs huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Yes the kids all have their costumes and I made toffee apples and apple tarts and a tray of toffee with cocunut over it,also whoopee pie buns from a box ,kids saw it advertised on t.v .i am going to the pound shop today to get some decorations for the house and lots of sweets for the the guisers wen dh gets up from bed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Awesome, I quite fancy halloween at your house Despie!

My friend gave me a whoopie pie cookbook for my birthday, haven't got around to making them yet though, maybe when I'm on holiday I'll have time.

Love decorating cakes though, that is so much fun, you've got the kids in the kitchen with you helping too?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Awesome, I quite fancy halloween at your house Despie!
> 
> My friend gave me a whoopie pie cookbook for my birthday, haven't got around to making them yet though, maybe when I'm on holiday I'll have time.
> 
> Love decorating cakes though, that is so much fun, you've got the kids in the kitchen with you helping too?

Yep and the place was a bomb site as I got loads of different coloured sprinkles and put them in bowls for them to dip them in and they were everywhere ,ha ha it's all good but, plus we made different coloured jelly and put jelly spiders and worms at the bottom of the bowl ,it's so much fun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Awesome, sounds like a lot of fun.

OK I have to head to M&S for something reheatable for dinner tonight, before the shops get too busy. I will catch you later :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Awesome, sounds like a lot of fun.
> 
> OK I have to head to M&S for something reheatable for dinner tonight, before the shops get too busy. I will catch you later :hugs:

O I love m&s ,pretty expensive thou ,have a good day with your lovely oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

NS :hi:


----------



## NorthStar

Shops were flipping mad there!

I've decided to do a proper dinner tonight (fillet steak) and bought a Chinese takeaway for tomorrow when I will be stressing about going back to Paris LOL

Macwooly :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Posted another OPK pic...FML.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Shops were flipping mad there!
> 
> I've decided to do a proper dinner tonight (fillet steak) and bought a Chinese takeaway for tomorrow when I will be stressing about going back to Paris LOL
> 
> Macwooly :flower:

Fillet steak sounds lovely ,wot will u have with it ,chips mash salad ?am thinking of just freezer food tonight and baked potatoes :thumbup:Dh may have other ideas thou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Posted another OPK pic...FML.:cry:

Hope this is your final positive ,How are u and dh holding up dtd ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I will make oven wedges, got some nice maris pipers, and mushrooms, baked tomatoes and a bit of cauliflour cheese probably.
I want a good proper dinner tonight as I don't dare order red meat in France, even if I 
order well done it comes out practically mooing!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Hi NS missed you hun xx


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jodes, your chart is looking good :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, then I guess it will disgust you to know that I only eat steaks rare, lol.:haha:

Burgers, are another story.

Tracey, I am at my end, TBH. I hate coming on here with my sad mood, so I stayed away some yesterday.:hugs:

Your chart looks so much better this cycle...definitely stick with the new BBT.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I will make oven wedges, got some nice maris pipers, and mushrooms, baked tomatoes and a bit of cauliflour cheese probably.
> I want a good proper dinner tonight as I don't dare order red meat in France, even if I
> order well done it comes out practically mooing!!!

:haha::haha::haha:Your dinner sounds lovely Hun,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs: Am hearing you DM, TTC is hard enough without your body throwing you all these extra challenges.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> :hugs: Am hearing you DM, TTC is hard enough without your body throwing you all these extra challenges.

FOLs!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NS, then I guess it will disgust you to know that I only eat steaks rare, lol.:haha:
> 
> Burgers, are another story.
> 
> Tracey, I am at my end, TBH. I hate coming on here with my sad mood, so I stayed away some yesterday.:hugs:
> 
> Your chart looks so much better this cycle...definitely stick with the new BBT.:thumbup:

Brooke ,please dont ever stay away because u are down ,that's wot we are here for ,u are my friend and u are always here for each and every one of us ,I hope to hell this is your last surge ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

T...I'm on my way to your house for Halloween....:plane:

:wave: everyone! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why are you up so early? Have you stopped the melatonin?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> T...I'm on my way to your house for Halloween....:plane:
> 
> :wave: everyone! :hug:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

I have stopped everything except the prenatal.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I have stopped everything except the prenatal.

Do u feel ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes...I feel fine, thanks.....just tired....:thumbup:

I am trying to find a haunted house to go to....:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Wish me luck ladies, the MIL is flying in tonight (on her broom) hee hee! One week of her.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yes...I feel fine, thanks.....just tired....:thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to find a haunted house to go to....:haha:

Glad to hear it ,cool for the haunted house ,I was gonna go on a haunted bus tour with the kids but I think it's too scary as they take u to a grave yard and throw u in the empty graves and tell ghost stories and make scary noises and run about going crazy ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh God Garnet...:growlmad:

Maybe it will rain during her broom ride over and she will melt! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke hang in there hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wish me luck ladies, the MIL is flying in tonight (on her broom) hee hee! One week of her.

:haha::haha:tell her any messing about and I will be over to sort her out with Brooke and porky ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck ..........:kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:plane:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes...I feel fine, thanks.....just tired....:thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to find a haunted house to go to....:haha:
> 
> Glad to hear it ,cool for the haunted house ,I was gonna go on a haunted bus tour with the kids but I think it's too scary as they take u to a grave yard and throw u in the empty graves and tell ghost stories and make scary noises and run about going crazy ,:haha::haha:Click to expand...

that sounds super fun haha my kids would love that (well the older boys) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My friend who was going to do trick or treating with me has let me down and decided to go to a halloween party last minute :growlmad: I will try and see if any of the mums at school will have us :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Trick or treating is so much fun ,hope u get someone to go with you ,do u dress up jodes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes...I feel fine, thanks.....just tired....:thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to find a haunted house to go to....:haha:
> 
> Glad to hear it ,cool for the haunted house ,I was gonna go on a haunted bus tour with the kids but I think it's too scary as they take u to a grave yard and throw u in the empty graves and tell ghost stories and make scary noises and run about going crazy ,:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds super fun haha my kids would love that (well the older boys) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My friend who was going to do trick or treating with me has let me down and decided to go to a halloween party last minute :growlmad: I will try and see if any of the mums at school will have us :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...


i want to do trick or treating with you and your boys :cry: honestly, if i were there, i'd love it to bits. i'd dress up too, i'm half way there, i've got the hair already :haha: xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I might pull out the pendulum soon and ask it if I released more than one egg, lol.


----------



## LLbean

ahhh the pendulum is back!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ahhh the pendulum is back!!!!!!!!!!

Love your new pic ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ahhh the pendulum is back!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your new pic ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:winkwink: Thank you...Circa 1991 lol

I'm fine, a bit tired today and will be more tomorrow but I'm fine. Going Ghost hunting tonight after our tours so that is fun.

How are you? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ahhh the pendulum is back!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your new pic ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: Thank you...Circa 1991 lol
> 
> I'm fine, a bit tired today and will be more tomorrow but I'm fine. Going Ghost hunting tonight after our tours so that is fun.
> 
> How are you? :hugs:Click to expand...

Ghost hunting sounds like fun :thumbup:Are u still taking your vitamins and taking it easy ?xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ahhh the pendulum is back!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Love your new pic ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :winkwink: Thank you...Circa 1991 lol
> 
> I'm fine, a bit tired today and will be more tomorrow but I'm fine. Going Ghost hunting tonight after our tours so that is fun.
> 
> How are you? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ghost hunting sounds like fun :thumbup:Are u still taking your vitamins and taking it easy ?xxxxClick to expand...

yes, oh I'm fine now...you can always see my journal. There is a pic of last night there. I did not take a few vitamins yesterday since I was running around and forgot, but today I am back on track :D

Yes Ghost hunting can be fun or Boring...I'm part of a paranormal group here lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes...I feel fine, thanks.....just tired....:thumbup:
> 
> I am trying to find a haunted house to go to....:haha:
> 
> Glad to hear it ,cool for the haunted house ,I was gonna go on a haunted bus tour with the kids but I think it's too scary as they take u to a grave yard and throw u in the empty graves and tell ghost stories and make scary noises and run about going crazy ,:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> that sounds super fun haha my kids would love that (well the older boys) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: My friend who was going to do trick or treating with me has let me down and decided to go to a halloween party last minute :growlmad: I will try and see if any of the mums at school will have us :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i want to do trick or treating with you and your boys :cry: honestly, if i were there, i'd love it to bits. i'd dress up too, i'm half way there, i've got the hair already :haha: xxxClick to expand...

haha when your back in the UK you can come with me :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T no i dont generally dress up its hard enough getting my little darlings ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:

NS hope you've relaxed a little this weekend :hugs:

Indigo glad you're ok just tired :hugs: Here's some extra healthy; sticky vibes for you :hugs:

Jodes some healthy; sticky vibes for you too :hugs:

Despie have fun trick or treating :hugs:

LL have fun ghost hunting :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies it looks like her broomstick is delayed due to mechanical problems!!! Maybe she won't make it here!!! I went to the mall and had a great day with my daughter. I got the wonderful news when I got home.... Hope everyone is having a nice day too...


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay! :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well ladies it looks like her broomstick is delayed due to mechanical problems!!! Maybe she won't make it here!!! I went to the mall and had a great day with my daughter. I got the wonderful news when I got home.... Hope everyone is having a nice day too...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ladies:hi:

How is everyone today?

Dmom, I can´t believe you have another Positive OPK! At this rate you will be releasing more than one egg! It must be frustrating for you, however it might be a very good sign after all! In the meantime... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie,I have just seen the photo of your yummy sweets and apples! I am envious!! Can I have one?? Please?? :haha: Anyway, hello lovely, hope you had a fab day.

Indigo? How are you feeling today? How is that little seed making you feel? hope it is an easy one for you :hugs::hugs:

Jodie, :happydance: Hope everything goes really well and we have a sticky here :hugs::hugs:

NorthStar, Welcome back :happydance::happydance:

Sumat, Wooly, Butterfly, Nats, Keeky, Rashaa... and everyone else, hope you are all great :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sus ,so sorry I missed your thread on your docs apt ,glad all went well ,:thumbup:Am sure u feel much better and hopefully get some answers and help ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Sus!:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, don´t apologize! there are so many threads here that it is easy to miss some. I tend to write on the 5 most recent ones as it is hard to keep up with all!
Doctor went well, I decided to put myself in the hands of science as I cant get PG by myself, so now I will do whatever they tell me to. For now, chill, take my temps and wait for the tests and results.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie, don´t apologize! there are so many threads here that it is easy to miss some. I tend to write on the 5 most recent ones as it is hard to keep up with all!
> Doctor went well, I decided to put myself in the hands of science as I cant get PG by myself, so now I will do whatever they tell me to. For now, chill, take my temps and wait for the tests and results.

I usually just read my subscribed threads 
,that's how I missed it ,:dohh:Good idea Hun,just sit tight and relax ,glad u had such a lovely doc and apt went well ,it makes such a difference wen the doc is actually interested and willing to help ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It does make a difference! I was dreading a nasty one who did not care!

Despie, are your kids trick or treating on Monday? From what part of the UK are you?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It does make a difference! I was dreading a nasty one who did not care!
> 
> Despie, are your kids trick or treating on Monday? From what part of the UK are you?

Yes they all dress up and I go out with them ,I am from northern ireland ,I wouldn't let them go out alone as my streets a bit mad at times ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Norther Ireland!! Wow I love it!!! I have a very good friend who is from there. So no chance for me to pop from Wales to get one of those lovely apples you made!!:haha:

My OH has just seen the picture and said they looked lovely! 

I understand you going with them, I would do the same.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Norther Ireland!! Wow I love it!!! I have a very good friend who is from there. So no chance for me to pop from Wales to get one of those lovely apples you made!!:haha:
> 
> My OH has just seen the picture and said they looked lovely!
> 
> I understand you going with them, I would do the same.

There has been a few attempts to get kids into cars in my area so I am keeping my kids close ,it's a weird world we live in ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I thought Belfast had gotten better lately?


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Norther Ireland!! Wow I love it!!! I have a very good friend who is from there. So no chance for me to pop from Wales to get one of those lovely apples you made!!:haha:
> 
> My OH has just seen the picture and said they looked lovely!
> 
> I understand you going with them, I would do the same.
> 
> There has been a few attempts to get kids into cars in my area so I am keeping my kids close ,it's a weird world we live in ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh my god!!! It is a crazy world where we live!!! Can´t understand why people do things like that. Nasties :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I thought Belfast had gotten better lately?

Well we don't have as many shootings and bombs but there's still a lot of nasty things happening ,I don't let my kids out at night and I don't feel safe on my walks after six .I got hit on the back of the head last night by a bottle by a gang of youths fighting ,It was just a small cut but it scared me and dh was ready to go out and look for them so I had to play it down ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, I thought Belfast had gotten better lately?
> 
> Well we don't have as many shootings and bombs but there's still a lot of nasty things happening ,I don't let my kids out at night and I don't feel safe on my walks after six .I got hit on the back of the head last night by a bottle by a gang of youths fighting ,It was just a small cut but it scared me and dh was ready to go out and look for them so I had to play it down ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...

:shock: That is horrible!! The nasties hurt you! :cry: Don´t go out in the dark on your own! 

My friend moved from Belfast to Dublin and then Barcelona, where he lives now. The world is crazy isn´t it?


----------



## Indigo77

OMG, T....:hugs:

:nope::nope::nope:

:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG Tracey! :cry::hugs:

Please get a very large dog!


----------



## Desperado167

It is crazy :nope:Think I will get a big nasty looking dog to bring with me :haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well Despie, the TCC gang will come over and thump them on the head with our handbags. My handbag is deadly weapon with all the things I carry. We'll teach them to hit you in the head!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

that's shocking despie, just glad u r o.k. :hugs: what's wrong with people :nope: got words i'd like to use for those guys but i'm trying hard to keep my language clean on here. xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Despie please take care :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well Despie, the TCC gang will come over and thump them on the head with our handbags. My handbag is deadly weapon with all the things I carry. We'll teach them to hit you in the head!!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> that's shocking despie, just glad u r o.k. :hugs: what's wrong with people :nope: got words i'd like to use for those guys but i'm trying hard to keep my language clean on here. xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Despie please take care :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi::hi::hi::hi::hi:well had a big temp rise today and I dtd really late last night ,am not sure if this is the one or am just warming up but the ovulation tests aren't positive yet so maybe it's not ,I really want to give it my all this month and have a good feeling that my o isn't gonna be late and messed up like usual ,let's hope I am right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Kids all fast asleep and I have over an hour because of the clocks going back before I wake them ,so I need to shower and feed the animals and read all your posts ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:how's all today ,butterfly ,garnet ,wooly indigo Brooke Northstar llbean jodes sum sus ss Sarah ,jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## Macwooly

T - I am now going to get serious on your arse! Do NOT go out on your own in the dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 

Goodness even I don't walk in the dark on my own and the youths around me have nicknamed me psycho and leave me alone so you can imagine what I'm like! I will only go out in the dark with 4 large dogs!

You safety is the most important :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> T - I am now going to get serious on your arse! Do NOT go out on your own in the dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness even I don't walk in the dark on my own and the youths around me have nicknamed me psycho and leave me alone so you can imagine what I'm like! I will only go out in the dark with 4 large dogs!
> 
> You safety is the most important :hugs:

I second that :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: keep safe xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Nothing to report this morning ladies. I've used all my IC's and my FRER so no testing today. Right at the cruical part i go run out :dohh: I've got 2 digi's spare and have some FRER on order :thumbup: Having mega tummy cramps again :nope: If whatever reason i dont get a bfp on my FRER when would you suggest i stop taking the prog cream? This is bugging me at the minute :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies!

I am all excited at the moment, in few hours I will be flying to Barcelona. I have not been there for two years so I can´t wait to see my family:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Despie, that is nice that you have an hour to yourself.

Jodie, lets hope that by the time you get your FRERs you get that nice pink line we all want to see :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I am all excited at the moment, in few hours I will be flying to Barcelona. I have not been there for two years so I can´t wait to see my family:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie, that is nice that you have an hour to yourself.
> 
> Jodie, lets hope that by the time you get your FRERs you get that nice pink line we all want to see :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sus :hugs: Have a great time in Barcelona :thumbup: xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I am all excited at the moment, in few hours I will be flying to Barcelona. I have not been there for two years so I can´t wait to see my family:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Despie, that is nice that you have an hour to yourself.
> 
> Jodie, lets hope that by the time you get your FRERs you get that nice pink line we all want to see :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Whoop whoop ,have a great time ,how long are u going for ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Nothing to report this morning ladies. I've used all my IC's and my FRER so no testing today. Right at the cruical part i go run out :dohh: I've got 2 digi's spare and have some FRER on order :thumbup: Having mega tummy cramps again :nope: If whatever reason i dont get a bfp on my FRER when would you suggest i stop taking the prog cream? This is bugging me at the minute :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think the first day of bleeding u stop the cream huni but am not positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> T - I am now going to get serious on your arse! Do NOT go out on your own in the dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness even I don't walk in the dark on my own and the youths around me have nicknamed me psycho and leave me alone so you can imagine what I'm like! I will only go out in the dark with 4 large dogs!
> 
> You safety is the most important :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:Psycho ,I love it ,I promise I won't go out alone in the dark again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report this morning ladies. I've used all my IC's and my FRER so no testing today. Right at the cruical part i go run out :dohh: I've got 2 digi's spare and have some FRER on order :thumbup: Having mega tummy cramps again :nope: If whatever reason i dont get a bfp on my FRER when would you suggest i stop taking the prog cream? This is bugging me at the minute :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think the first day of bleeding u stop the cream huni but am not positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ahhh ok i just assumed you stopped it when you reached your LP because if you continue to take it wouldnt you get your AF? Sorry i'm just a little confused by it all :wacko: haha but it doesnt take much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,am really not sure but Elizabeth or mon may know ,sorry Hun I can't be of help ,hope those cramps are implantation ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## herbie

heh Despie xxxx
how you doing hunni? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well, I am off to shower, pack my bag and then drive to the airport! 
I am going for 3 days, I am back on Wednesday evening.
I am going to miss you all, wow 3 days not logging on B&B that is going to feel strange.

Anyway, I hope when I come back I get to hear all the good news. Big hug to you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

OMG, I forgot to say,:dohh:

HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you all :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> OMG, I forgot to say,:dohh:
> 
> HAPPY HALLOWEEN to you all :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Same to you lovely ,I will miss you .have fun ,xxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies I'm away again, will catch you all in a week or so :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I'm away again, will catch you all in a week or so :hugs:

:growlmad:Will miss you ,try and get a bit of a rest lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

herbie said:


> heh Despie xxxx
> how you doing hunni? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am great ,how are you doing ,am sure u are getting big ,seems such a long tine from we were both ttc together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Look at chart and this...not even putting them in FF anymore bc it is all a big, fat joke.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288151
> 
> 
> Look at chart and this...not even putting them in FF anymore bc it is all a big, fat joke.:cry:

O for goodness sake :nope::nope:Well u did have another temp rise :thumbup:Is it those tests maybe ,do u remember I got all the positive tests for nearly a week ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks T!

I put this in the wrong thread...sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks T!
> 
> I put this in the wrong thread...sorry.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> T - I am now going to get serious on your arse! Do NOT go out on your own in the dark!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Goodness even I don't walk in the dark on my own and the youths around me have nicknamed me psycho and leave me alone so you can imagine what I'm like! I will only go out in the dark with 4 large dogs!
> 
> You safety is the most important :hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Psycho ,I love it ,I promise I won't go out alone in the dark again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Well, I am off to shower, pack my bag and then drive to the airport!
> I am going for 3 days, I am back on Wednesday evening.
> I am going to miss you all, wow 3 days not logging on B&B that is going to feel strange.
> 
> Anyway, I hope when I come back I get to hear all the good news. Big hug to you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a fab time :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I'm away again, will catch you all in a week or so :hugs:

Take care x You'll be missed :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288151
> 
> 
> Look at chart and this...not even putting them in FF anymore bc it is all a big, fat joke.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report this morning ladies. I've used all my IC's and my FRER so no testing today. Right at the cruical part i go run out :dohh: I've got 2 digi's spare and have some FRER on order :thumbup: Having mega tummy cramps again :nope: If whatever reason i dont get a bfp on my FRER when would you suggest i stop taking the prog cream? This is bugging me at the minute :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think the first day of bleeding u stop the cream huni but am not positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh ok i just assumed you stopped it when you reached your LP because if you continue to take it wouldnt you get your AF? Sorry i'm just a little confused by it all :wacko: haha but it doesnt take much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

You stop the progestone cream when you start your first day of AF. If you have any ideal that you are pregnant don't stop it.... For example I had that hematomia and I thought about stopping the progestone because I thought it was AF. Thank goodness I didn't.... Good luck...


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Well, I am off to shower, pack my bag and then drive to the airport!
> I am going for 3 days, I am back on Wednesday evening.
> I am going to miss you all, wow 3 days not logging on B&B that is going to feel strange.
> 
> Anyway, I hope when I come back I get to hear all the good news. Big hug to you all:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a wonderful time...


----------



## Garnet

:hugs::hugs::flower:


dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288151
> 
> 
> Look at chart and this...not even putting them in FF anymore bc it is all a big, fat joke.:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 288151
> 
> 
> Look at chart and this...not even putting them in FF anymore bc it is all a big, fat joke.:cry:

Sorry Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Nothing to report this morning ladies. I've used all my IC's and my FRER so no testing today. Right at the cruical part i go run out :dohh: I've got 2 digi's spare and have some FRER on order :thumbup: Having mega tummy cramps again :nope: If whatever reason i dont get a bfp on my FRER when would you suggest i stop taking the prog cream? This is bugging me at the minute :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think the first day of bleeding u stop the cream huni but am not positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ahhh ok i just assumed you stopped it when you reached your LP because if you continue to take it wouldnt you get your AF? Sorry i'm just a little confused by it all :wacko: haha but it doesnt take much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> You stop the progestone cream when you start your first day of AF. If you have any ideal that you are pregnant don't stop it.... For example I had that hematomia and I thought about stopping the progestone because I thought it was AF. Thank goodness I didn't.... Good luck...Click to expand...

thanks Garnet :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:

Ha ha ha ,am sooo happy ,after three crappy months the fertilaid has helped bring ovulation forward ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:It just goes to show but if I had have only tested this morning and then tomorrow morning I would have missed my surge :shrug:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04204.jpg

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: woohoo :thumbup: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

way to go despie :happydance: bring it on!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie :hi::kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

we're typing at the same time again :haha::haha: but EXACTLY the same time...spooky!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,happy me ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Glad you've OV Despie :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

You go Despie!!!! Get Busy!!!

Dmom....what on earth???? I am sorry you are getting such a mess of signals this cycle...:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

I am confused as I had a temp rise this morning at seven but only got my plus opk at two this afternoon but I know if I have two more rises ff will confirm o ,?!:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, just adjust it one day forward, after we see your temp in the morning.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, it is a really pretty chart!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, it is a really pretty chart!

I guess so ,I am just a bit in shock still that I went from a faint line this morning to a smiley on day 16 ,i wonder wot other surprises this fertilaid will bring ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nothing but good things!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Nothing but good things!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Have u poas since this morning?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...and I would love to tell you the test was a definite negative, but not so much.

It was a tad lighter, so I can only hope that things are winding down. I think I have OV, but something has gone seriously wrong.

I just ate chocolate...I hate chocolate.:haha::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...and I would love to tell you the test was a definite negative, but not so much.
> 
> It was a tad lighter, so I can only hope that things are winding down. I think I have OV, but something has gone seriously wrong.
> 
> I just ate chocolate...I hate chocolate.:haha::wacko:

:wacko::wacko::wacko:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am hoping it is a good wacko!


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, maybe it's time to step away from the opks? For your sanity? Just bd every 48 and cover yourself until your temp rise? I truly hope for your sake that the surge is coming to an end. I guess the tamoxifen is doing its job? 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....

Did you like the chocolate? :wacko:

Please. Step away from the OPKs. I repeat. Step away from the OPKs. :wacko:

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke step away from the opks and towards the chocolate :haha::haha:Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs: I pray this insanity ends for you :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: me and you are not having much luck with our tests this month :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Have woke with an awful tickley cough and cold ,it's Halloween today ,How's everyone else today ,jodes wooly indigo Brooke Sarah llbean garnet jax bf sus sum ss mm N.s :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well dh just back from the mechanic and we needed a new battery for the car so hopefully that's it sorted ,jodes and Brooke so sorry u are both having an awful month :cry:Hope things work out real quick ,love u both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, is this the same aunt who recently was in the hospital?:nope::hugs:

At least she was found quickly this time.

Jodie, the sticks suck...:haha:

Well, I keep testing bc I have an appt with my doctor tomorrow morning and I'd like him to see what this drug has done to me, lol.


----------



## Jax41

Dmom :hugs: try and give the OPK's a rest, if it's any consolation I have in the hope of not getting as stressed that I get the brush off over O :growlmad:, it kinda helps :wacko:

Happy Halloween everyone!!
xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

T :hugs::hugs: for your poor aunt. I am off to see mine again today - she has got dementia and it is progressing quickly (she is only 76) so we are going to look at a home today :cry::cry:

DM, great that you have a doc's appointment today - I jut hope this major surge is a sign that you will get your BFP this month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Great for the docs apt ,hope u get some answers lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,my best friends mom has dementia and she recently went into a home as no-one was able to cope anymore ,it's been the best thing for her and she's made loads of new friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly ,my best friends mom has dementia and she recently went into a home as no-one was able to cope anymore ,it's been the best thing for her and she's made loads of new friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw thanks hon that is good to know. She doesn't have any children of her own so it will be up to me and my sister and my mum to make the decision really..


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,my best friends mom has dementia and she recently went into a home as no-one was able to cope anymore ,it's been the best thing for her and she's made loads of new friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aw thanks hon that is good to know. She doesn't have any children of her own so it will be up to me and my sister and my mum to make the decision really..Click to expand...

It's a tough decision Hun but u are only doing wots best for her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie and Butterfly, so sorry you're having worrying times with your Aunties :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I used the 'contact us' link at the bottom of the screen to message the mods about my username change, I've not heard a bean!!:shrug: Not sure if I've contacted the right people??!! Anyone got any idea??? Thanks :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, the only threads that I have read about a user name change have stated that the reasons need to be really good.

M, you are doing what's best by getting your aunt the care that she needs.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, why are you sad?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, why are you sad?

^^^WSS


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, the only threads that I have read about a user name change have stated that the reasons need to be really good.

I ain't 41 anymore!!!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax, why are you sad?
> 
> ^^^WSSClick to expand...

Usual stuff.....time's running out....only got myself to blame....oh woe is me!!!!

Okay, I'll change it to blah, will that seem any better?x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...:hugs:

Will NHS test you, without testing DH first?


----------



## Macwooly

Jax :hugs: I pray so hard that this will happen for you :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...:hugs:
> 
> Will NHS test you, without testing DH first?

Nope :nope: I've got private healthcare am thinking about getting myself done on that, but what's the point if we're not even giving it a chance by doing it at the right time :shrug: So even if I never have the 'test talk' with him I need to have the 'BD schedule' one instead. That's as good as place as any to start!! Baby steps....


----------



## Jax41

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jax, the only threads that I have read about a user name change have stated that the reasons need to be really good.
> 
> I ain't 41 anymore!!!Click to expand...

But on the flip side I'm quite happy about being 42, I've always been an even numbers girl!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok ladies....and this goes for me too...

What are we going to do to lift the mood around here? No one has to be happy all of the time, but I can bet that none of us have lives that completely suck...:haha:

So let's see...

Tracey had an early OV! :happydance:

Jodie got an appt with NHS much earlier that she thought she would!:happydance:

Wooly got Super Sexy Saturday, even though it might not have gone as planned, it did end with a new sink and really good curry!:happydance:

M is out of the big litterbox! :happydance:

Jax just had a half-term break...we don't get those here...:happydance:

NS came back to us, though briefly! :happydance:

Indigo is knocked up!!!:happydance:

Sarah gets to start IVF, like tomorrow!:happydance:

Rashaa has a fibroid resection on 11/17! Wow, the things that make us ahppy!

I know I have forgotten people, but it's still early....I can add to the list as the day goes on...it's a good start.

We are all very fortunate women! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

My grandmother was 42 when she feel pregnant with my mum :) Fingers crossed 42 is as kind to you :hugs::dust:

As for your DH you know him and how to handle him so you'll do what's best :hugs:

Sometimes the "bull in a china shop" approach works and sometimes it has to be "softly softly catchy monkey" and remember the tortoise won the race not the hare :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Nice one B!!! We are fortunate, we also have each other :hugs: God, I'm filling up here!!!!x


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Ok ladies....and this goes for me too...
> 
> What are we going to do to lift the mood around here? No one has to be happy all of the time, but I can bet that none of us have lives that completely suck...:haha:
> 
> So let's see...
> 
> Tracey had an early OV! :happydance:
> 
> Jodie got an appt with NHS much earlier that she thought she would!:happydance:
> 
> Wooly got Super Sexy Saturday, even though it might not have gone as planned, it did end with a new sink and really good curry!:happydance:
> 
> M is out of the big litterbox! :happydance:
> 
> Jax just had a half-term break...we don't get those here...:happydance:
> 
> NS came back to us, though briefly! :happydance:
> 
> Indigo is knocked up!!!:happydance:
> 
> Shelley gets to start IVF, like tomorrow!:happydance:
> 
> I know I have forgotten people, but it's still early....I can add to the list as the day goes on...it's a good start.
> 
> We are all very fortunate women! :thumbup::hugs:

:thumbup:

I got rottie kisses this morning as well which always makes me feel special and makes me giggle :) Not a sensible thing to do though as she tries to get her tongue in and french kiss if you giggle :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> My grandmother was 42 when she feel pregnant with my mum :) Fingers crossed 42 is as kind to you :hugs::dust:
> 
> As for your DH you know him and how to handle him so you'll do what's best :hugs:
> 
> Sometimes the "bull in a china shop" approach works and sometimes it has to be "softly softly catchy monkey" and remember the tortoise won the race not the hare :hugs:

Wooly - THANK YOU!!!!!!:flower: I'm going to keep reading this, it really helps!!! :kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Nice one B!!! We are fortunate, we also have each other :hugs: God, I'm filling up here!!!!x

Too right - every day I'm blessed when I chat with you ladies :)


----------



## Desperado167

God I love u ladies ,my good news is the car passed the mot and my aunt got her ass out or bed and washed her own clothes :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, it could be worse...Porky usually saves the French kissing until after he has eaten a fresh pile of poo...:haha::growlmad:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> God I love u ladies ,my good news is the car passed the mot and my aunt got her ass out or bed and washed her own clothes :happydance::happydance:

Yeah for the Despie mobile :happydance: And pleased to hear your aunt is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, it could be worse...Porky usually saves the French kissing until after he has eaten a fresh pile of poo...:haha::growlmad:

:sick: Sounds like Paddy & Porky have similar tastes :sick:

I am a bit unfair as I don't let the boys put their tongues anywhere near anything other than my hand but Tiny just comes over and starts trying to force her tongue down my throat :haha:

I did say to D he has a similar way of kissing to Tiny :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, it could be worse...Porky usually saves the French kissing until after he has eaten a fresh pile of poo...:haha::growlmad:
> 
> :sick: Sounds like Paddy & Porky have similar tastes :sick:
> 
> I am a bit unfair as I don't let the boys put their tongues anywhere near anything other than my hand but Tiny just comes over and starts trying to force her tongue down my throat :haha:
> 
> I did say to D he has a similar way of kissing to Tiny :rofl:Click to expand...

Omg :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax are u temping .it really is amazing and if your cycle isn't regular it helps u get ready for ovulation and if your using the opks could u not plan it that u dtd two days before o and the day of o ,they are meant to be the best times ,go get some sexy gear and plan it all yourself ,I usually hold back from dtd with dh if he's messing with me until I really need him and I swear those cups are brilliant and they keep the swimmers were u need them for 24 hours ,I really wish I could do more to help u babe,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

TTC sucks, I won't even try to play up that one...

But, ladies...it's just one part of our lives. These last few days, I have let TTC become all consuming and it's not healthy.:nope:

Tomorrow is my dad's birthday and for me, it's always meant the kick-off to the holiday season. I am certainly not a wealthy woman, but I know where I am sleeping, my DD will have presents under the tree, and food is on the table every night...I'd say I am pretty damned lucky.:thumbup:

And you know, for all it's worth, we must be pretty great girls bc there are men in this world who actually want us to breed.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> TTC sucks, I won't even try to play up that one...
> 
> But, ladies...it's just one part of our lives. These last few days, I have let TTC become all consuming and it's not healthy.:nope:
> 
> Tomorrow is my dad's birthday and for me, it's always meant the kick-off to the holiday season. I am certainly not a wealthy woman, but I know where I am sleeping, my DD will have presents under the tree, and food is on the table every night...I'd say I am pretty damned lucky.:thumbup:
> 
> And you know, for all it's worth, we must be pretty great girls bc there are men in this world who actually want us to breed.:haha:

I agree Hun:hugs: I know for sure I let it take over mine and I am one of the lucky ones ..............happy birthday for tomorrow for your dad ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, it could be worse...Porky usually saves the French kissing until after he has eaten a fresh pile of poo...:haha::growlmad:
> 
> :sick: Sounds like Paddy & Porky have similar tastes :sick:
> 
> I am a bit unfair as I don't let the boys put their tongues anywhere near anything other than my hand but Tiny just comes over and starts trying to force her tongue down my throat :haha:
> 
> I did say to D he has a similar way of kissing to Tiny :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: Wooly, that's too funny!!! :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

I am very very lucky having a great hubby and 4 beautiful healthy boys :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom - happy birthday for tomorrow to your dad :)


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax are u temping .it really is amazing and if your cycle isn't regular it helps u get ready for ovulation and if your using the opks could u not plan it that u dtd two days before o and the day of o ,they are meant to be the best times ,go get some sexy gear and plan it all yourself ,I usually hold back from dtd with dh if he's messing with me until I really need him and I swear those cups are brilliant and they keep the swimmers were u need them for 24 hours ,I really wish I could do more to help u babe,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Desp, I've got my thermometer and signed onto FF but have completely lost the plot with it all!! DH is a Taurus the bull and if he don't want to do it then he will dig his hooves in and no amount of sexy gear or anything will change him - tempremental git!!!

I must admit, I just got too stressed OPKing, getting double lines (YEA!!!!!) and knowing I was going to be refused so I haven't bought one in months, it was just too much like rubbing my nose in it....Dmom you're damn right TTC sucks!!!!

But.....you're right I have a lot to be fortunate for, I've got my DH, my Mum, my lovely friends and my health, my home (which I love), a job and am now debt free - definitely Amen to that one!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

What's with all the mushy-mushy today? :cry::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> What's with all the mushy-mushy today? :cry::haha:

I'm in my LP...I think....:haha:

I woke up and realized that my days should not be determined by a BBT.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> What's with all the mushy-mushy today? :cry::haha:
> 
> I'm in my LP...I think....:haha:
> 
> I woke up and realized that my days should not be determined by a BBT.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well Hallelujah & Amen, Sister!!!:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Ok ladies....and this goes for me too...
> 
> What are we going to do to lift the mood around here? No one has to be happy all of the time, but I can bet that none of us have lives that completely suck...:haha:
> 
> So let's see...
> 
> Tracey had an early OV! :happydance:
> 
> Jodie got an appt with NHS much earlier that she thought she would!:happydance:
> 
> Wooly got Super Sexy Saturday, even though it might not have gone as planned, it did end with a new sink and really good curry!:happydance:
> 
> M is out of the big litterbox! :happydance:
> 
> Jax just had a half-term break...we don't get those here...:happydance:
> 
> NS came back to us, though briefly! :happydance:
> 
> Indigo is knocked up!!!:happydance:
> 
> Shelley gets to start IVF, like tomorrow!:happydance:
> 
> I know I have forgotten people, but it's still early....I can add to the list as the day goes on...it's a good start.
> 
> We are all very fortunate women! :thumbup::hugs:


Add me to the list..I have my fibroid resection on Nov 17th! and I will be so happy to get this thing out .


----------



## dachsundmom

Adding!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,:happydance::happydance:Hello my gorgeous friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am sitting with a hot water bottle on my tummy as I have really strong ovulation cramps ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am sitting with a hot water bottle on my tummy as I have really strong ovulation cramps ,:thumbup:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay....This is the perfect time to ovulate!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yay....This is the perfect time to ovulate!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Halloween night ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

You better be careful tonight....You might end up with twins! :haha:
BOO!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You better be careful tonight....You might end up with twins! :haha:
> BOO!

O that would be awesome ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol

Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol

[


----------



## Macwooly

Despie where did you get your Fertilaid from? What brand is it? If AF shows this cycle I am taking it next :)


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Dmom's getting the triplets :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...

Take it back! :haha:

I saw a minivan commerical last night and almost burst into tears at the thought.:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Take it back! :haha:
> 
> I saw a minivan comeerical last night and almost burst into tears at the thought.:wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Dmom's getting the triplets :haha::haha:Click to expand...

No...:winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Despie where did you get your Fertilaid from? What brand is it? If AF shows this cycle I am taking it next :)

Wooly/Despie - sorry going to ask the 'dumb' question here :wacko: what's fertilaid? Just supplements? Ta!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Dmom's getting the triplets :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No...:winkwink:Click to expand...

Ok we're all manifesting for me to get the triplets :thumbup:

I'll manifest just one for you Dmom :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> Sorry, but it looks like 3. :haha::haha::haha::baby::baby::baby:Click to expand...
> 
> Dmom's getting the triplets :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No...:winkwink:Click to expand...

Are you sure? What if they're all identical!!!!:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie where did you get your Fertilaid from? What brand is it? If AF shows this cycle I am taking it next :)
> 
> Wooly/Despie - sorry going to ask the 'dumb' question here :wacko: what's fertilaid? Just supplements? Ta!:thumbup:Click to expand...

It's a blend of supplements many of which I am already taking but they run out this month so it looks cheaper for me to buy the blend that all individually.

Despie has had more energy with them; an increased libido and strong ovulation :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...if I had 3 eggs, which I doubt, they could only be identical if one of the embroys split...

Wooly gets multiples, not me.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie where did you get your Fertilaid from? What brand is it? If AF shows this cycle I am taking it xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

But I'm getting 2 boys and a girl so my boys might be identical :)


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie where did you get your Fertilaid from? What brand is it? If AF shows this cycle I am taking it next :)
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/9606be73.jpgClick to expand...

Thanks :thumbup:

How many a day do you take? And is it twice daily or once daily?


----------



## Desperado167

It cost 30 from eBay or amazon .u could maybe find it cheaper ,:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...if I had 3 eggs, which I doubt, they could only be identical if one of the embroys split...
> 
> Wooly gets multiples, not me.:thumbup:

Okay, one little :baby: for you and :baby::baby::baby: for Wooly. My cousins are triplets and the boys are identical!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Lord, I hope I only had one egg, lol
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4fd682d4.jpgClick to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly u are meant to take three a day at breakfast lunch and dinner with food but three gave me a really sore head and made me hyper and I couldn't sleep so I take a full one at breakfast and half in a yoghurt at lunch .next month I am upping the dose to two a day once my body has got used to it ,so this bottle will last me two months :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax - how long did it take her to tell which was which?


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Wooly u are meant to take three a day but three gave me a really sore head and made me hyper and I couldn't sleep so I take a full one at breakfast and half in a yoghurt at lunch .next month I am upping the dose to two a day once my body has got used to it ,so this bottle will last me two months :thumbup:

Cheers hun :thumbup: I'll try one twice a day and see how I get one :) 3 a day seems a bit much for me as I can be quite sensitive to medications and supplements :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Come on lets start making babies :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I am off to dress up the kids, take them to mcdonslds for dinner then visit some family and friends then lastly a trip to get a scary kids DVD ,then home for toasted marshmallows and hot cocoa ,talk tomorrow ,love u all dearly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Right I am off to dress up the kids, take them to mcdonslds for dinner then visit some family and friends then lastly a trip to get a scary kids DVD ,then home for toasted marshmallows and hot cocoa ,talk tomorrow ,love u all dearly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have a lovely night :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Right I am off to dress up the kids, take them to mcdonslds for dinner then visit some family and friends then lastly a trip to get a scary kids DVD ,then home for toasted marshmallows and hot cocoa ,talk tomorrow ,love u all dearly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

bye :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxx

I'm off to do trick or treating in an hour or so :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We want to see pics of the kids!


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> We want to see pics of the kids!

^^^^WSS


----------



## Indigo77

*WSS^^*


----------



## Garnet

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We want to see pics of the kids!
> 
> ^^^^WSSClick to expand...

Macwooly,
Love your new avatar! Those babies are soo cute...:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We want to see pics of the kids!
> 
> ^^^^WSSClick to expand...
> 
> Macwooly,
> Love your new avatar! Those babies are soo cute...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Cheers Garnet :) Wish I could say they are mine but hopefully in 2012 - FXed

How are you?


----------



## Garnet

I hope for you too. You know I had two sets of twins but three did not survive. So it can very possible happen. My oldest daughter was a twin and the last babies, when I concieved in February were twins... I hope that you are blessed with all three of them. You might be pulling your hair out after they are born but they will be wonderful.. I am doing good. Just trying not to kill the MIL. She only pissed me off twice today....


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> I hope for you too. You know I had two sets of twins but three did not survive. So it can very possible happen. My oldest daughter was a twin and the last babies, when I concieved in February were twins... I hope that you are blessed with all three of them. You might be pulling your hair out after they are born but they will be wonderful.. I am doing good. Just trying not to kill the MIL. She only pissed me off twice today....

:hugs:

So MIL got the broom working? :haha: 

Thankfully my MIL loves close enough to not need to stay if she visits :thumbup: And my mother prefers not to stay which is fine with me as even though I love her I love her more in short burst :)


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, she's adorable! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Despie the kids look great!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie the kids look great!

Thanks lovely ,they have had great fun :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

They look great! Did you dress up?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> They look great! Did you dress up?

No ,my eldest said if I dressed up she wasn't coming out with us so I didn't ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> They look great! Did you dress up?
> 
> No ,my eldest said if I dressed up she wasn't coming out with us so I didn't ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...

What did you want to wear? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Teenage girls...:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

S didn't dress up at all?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> S didn't dress up at all?

Nope...she and her friends walked downtown and bought candy.:growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I just want to hug them to pieces. They are so precious!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I just want to hug them to pieces. They are so precious!

Awk Bless ,thank you ,:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> They look great! Did you dress up?
> 
> No ,my eldest said if I dressed up she wasn't coming out with us so I didn't ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What did you want to wear? :haha:Click to expand...

I was just going to put on a tail and some cat ears and black top and bottoms and paint on some whiskers lol


----------



## LLbean

See? You are nicer than I was lol I just dressed up and went. She had to put up with it lol


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> See? You are nicer than I was lol I just dressed up and went. She had to put up with it lol

Anything to keep the peace ,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie your children look fab :thumbup: Shame you weren't allowed to dress up :nope: I think I'll be like LL and just dress up :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie your children look fab :thumbup: Shame you weren't allowed to dress up :nope: I think I'll be like LL and just dress up :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,ok so ff is saying I am 3 dpo even thou I only got my positive opk on Sunday at two in the afternoon :dohh:I am not too fussed anyways as long as I have o and it was super duper early :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:and we managed to dtd sat ,sun and monday night ,I think we will dtd tonight just to be sure and that's me done ,wot a relief ,am so happy :) sus and Northstar we miss you both ,:cry:Please come back soon ,jodes wooly Brooke indigo sum mm googly jax Sarah bf ss llbean ,big hugs to you all and lots and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:how are u all doing today ,any plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Your chart's looking good Despie - congrats on your nice early ov!! 

Nothing exciting happening with me really, I'm away on a work trip... Yawn! Although, it's in Christchurch - did you hear about the big earthquake they had here earlier this year? Just been walking around the city and wow, so much has gone... Just empty lots everywhere where they have had to demolish buildings. Then there's still loads of buildings that are half collapsed waiting to be demo-ed. Crazy...

Certainly puts the whole ttc thing into perspective!

How are you anyway, did you have a fab Halloween? Looks like you had fun!

Xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

T your kids looked ace :thumbup: :hugs::hugs: All of mine wouldnt sit still for a minute to have their photo taken and Ted started having a tantrum and then Jude :dohh: so no photos :nope: but they did get lots of candy :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, we are cycle buddies! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Your chart's looking good Despie - congrats on your nice early ov!!
> 
> Nothing exciting happening with me really, I'm away on a work trip... Yawn! Although, it's in Christchurch - did you hear about the big earthquake they had here earlier this year? Just been walking around the city and wow, so much has gone... Just empty lots everywhere where they have had to demolish buildings. Then there's still loads of buildings that are half collapsed waiting to be demo-ed. Crazy...
> 
> Certainly puts the whole ttc thing into perspective!
> 
> How are you anyway, did you have a fab Halloween? Looks like you had fun!
> 
> Xxxx

Am good thanks ,so happy things have been a lot easier for me this month and dh ,yes the earthquake was awful ,poor people :nope:,:cry:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Kids had a great time last night They love dressing up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, we are cycle buddies! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T your kids looked ace :thumbup: :hugs::hugs: All of mine wouldnt sit still for a minute to have their photo taken and Ted started having a tantrum and then Jude :dohh: so no photos :nope: but they did get lots of candy :thumbup:

As long as they had fun .XxxxxI have to do it all over again on Saturday for fireworks :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes the kids look brilliant Despie, what great fun :thumbup::happydance:

Am at home now for the first full day so I have to unpack my 4 cases :grr: - I hate unpacking lol but then i hate it more when I leave it all hanging around! 

Good to be home in a way but already missing the sun! Boo hoo to the :rain:


----------



## dachsundmom

Has winter set in over there?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Has winter set in over there?

B, we only have about 2 weeks of summer as far as I am concerned :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Has the Xmas stuff started yet? I went to Walmart on Saturday and the staff was hanging lights and trimming trees, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Has the Xmas stuff started yet? I went to Walmart on Saturday and the staff was hanging lights and trimming trees, lol.

Well I haven't actually been into any of the shops yet bit bear in mind that when I went to the shops in Dubai before I left then had a ton of Xmas stuff (in a muslim country lol) :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I am off soon to hear what my POS doc has to say about these lovely meds, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, I am off soon to hear what my POS doc has to say about these lovely meds, lol

Good luck ,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly I hate unpacking clothes ,I never have the room to put all the stuff I come home with ,:dohh:Glad u are back ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: & :hug: everyone!


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes...BOOOOO! No pictures? :cry:.......:hugs:

Despie....It sounds like your body has adjusted nicely & quickly...

:dust::dust::dust:

B...What did the doc say?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hello everyone. :hi: I was trying to catch up but decided to say hello first.

Indigo, how do you feel today?
:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

We've got our first snow, thousands without power, fallen trees, most of the inland schools and business closed. Terrible. We weren't hit as hard, I am right on the Atlantic shore but others :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm fine today, thanks. :hugs:

How are you? Is your daughter feeling better?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

She is back to school today. I took yesterday off and we didn't go trick or treating :( She was really upset? I hope I don't get a call from the school. Thanks Indigo. Slowly she'll get better.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I've managed to take a few pictures during the storm&#8230;my poor begonias :(


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

And next morning was gorgeous.


----------



## Indigo77

How much snow did you get? I read that some areas got 30"! :wacko:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

We didn't get much snow. We've mainly had big wind and low temperatures. I am right by the ocean, but people inland really suffered. It got very cold, very fast and since due to the storm most had no power, I don't know how they managed to survive without heat. Lots of shelters are open for these folks, food, showers, etc. We just had the same experience with Irene in August and now this.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

The snow melted the next morning as it got to the 50s, but it came down really heavy and all became white so fast. Strange October.


warming up :)


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> We didn't get much snow. We've mainly had big wind and low temperatures. I am right by the ocean, but people inland really suffered. It got very cold, very fast and since due to the storm most had no power, I don't know how they managed to survive without heat. Lots of shelters are open for these folks, food, showers, etc. We just had the same experience with Irene in August and now this.

Hi Hun ,it's just awful ,glad u and your family are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

ss - missed you last few days. hope all's o.k. with you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

S s I love your doggie and the pics of him and the snow are beautiful ,I Love the snow but it's very dangerous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

5hooting 5tar said:


> The snow melted the next morning as it got to the 50s, but it came down really heavy and all became white so fast. Strange October.
> 
> https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb373/5hooting_5tar/Kids/DSC00904.jpg
> 
> https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb373/5hooting_5tar/Kids/DSC00034.jpg
> 
> https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb373/5hooting_5tar/Kids/DSC00906.jpg
> 
> warming up :)

love the pics and your dog is so cute. x


----------



## Indigo77

You live on a gorgeous lot! 

Your dog looks so cozy with his fur blanket. 

I woke up this morning to find 2 kitties under the blankets...


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thank you girls. I am doing alright, It was scary and amusing at the same time. I was just afraid of the trees because of our previous experience. Yes, we live in a very nice area, 2 acres of private nature preserve. Hard to clean all this but the air and the beauty worth it.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Lacie-that's my dog's name, she really loves the snow. We all do, but since DD was not feeling well and I was praying for the wind to slow down, we didn't show our excitement as much. :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Thank you girls. I am doing alright, It was scary and amusing at the same time. I was just afraid of the trees because of our previous experience. Yes, we live in a very nice area, 2 acres of private nature preserve. Hard to clean all this but the air and the beauty are worth it.

Absolutely beautiful and looks so peaceful and serene ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I am not testing today, tired of getting BFN after BFN. My temp is up but I have very little hope. I think I am out this month. :cry:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

How are you doing Sumat, did you get your blood results? What did the doctor say about your thyroid? :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

5hooting 5tar said:


> Thank you girls. I am doing alright, It was scary and amusing at the same time. I was just afraid of the trees because of our previous experience. Yes, we live in a very nice area, 2 acres of private nature preserve. Hard to clean all this but the air and the beauty are worth it.

looks idyllic, very beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Despie, how are you kids? Hope there were no more incidents with the "psycho". How was your Halloween? Sorry if you already talked all about it, I just didn't have much time to read all the posts :dohh:


----------



## sumatwsimit

ss - went this morning and getting the results tomorrow. then back to see the specialist with the results on friday. i'm hoping she will give me something friday. i'll keep you posted :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

sumatwsimit said:


> ss - went this morning and getting the results tomorrow. then back to see the specialist with the results on friday. i'm hoping she will give me something friday. i'll keep you posted :hugs:

That is great! I hope you get something right there and then. I know everything will work out for you, you'll see :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Despie, how are you kids? Hope there were no more incidents with the "psycho". How was your Halloween? Sorry if you already talked all about it, I just didn't have much time to read all the posts :dohh:

It was great and they had fun thanks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> I am not testing today, tired of getting BFN after BFN. My temp is up but I have very little hope. I think I am out this month. :cry:

i thought you got a positive IC the other day? I take it you've tested since and have gotten BFN? Sorry if this is the case :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: whose next to test? I'm already getting withdrawl symptoms haha


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> I am not testing today, tired of getting BFN after BFN. My temp is up but I have very little hope. I think I am out this month. :cry:
> 
> i thought you got a positive IC the other day? I take it you've tested since and have gotten BFN? Sorry if this is the case :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: whose next to test? I'm already getting withdrawl symptoms hahaClick to expand...

Awk jodes ,ask Brooke she loves poas ,:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> I am not testing today, tired of getting BFN after BFN. My temp is up but I have very little hope. I think I am out this month. :cry:
> 
> i thought you got a positive IC the other day? I take it you've tested since and have gotten BFN? Sorry if this is the case :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: whose next to test? I'm already getting withdrawl symptoms hahaClick to expand...

Jodie-Just wrote a post on your journal haha. I had that slight pink on DPO8 and that was it. Tested several times again next day and a day after but no sign of it. Tried OPKs as well, even that does not produce a clear enough line anymore. OPKs on 8-9 DPOs were much darker. Well, what you gonna do? I am trying not to think about it. The snow was a real distracter. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie...I just saw your post on the Nov thread...:cry:

I'll send out your package now; I held off this morning, hoping you wouldn't need them.:hugs:

If you are ok with it, I was just going to send you 50 Wondfo from my stash, so you could have them faster...if you want me to wait until the new order comes at the end of the week...that's fine too! You let me know.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, girls...back from the doc.

I did, in fact, ovulate on 3 separate occasions...he feels the first one was probably not a mature egg, but the other two, were probably good. He also thinks my last surge was longer bc that might have been a multiple release as well.....seriously, FML.:nope:

With that said, N is having another SA tomorrow and I will have an HSG after this cycle...we are moving to injectibles next cycle.

I was offered a blood draw today and didn't take it...it's just too early for anything and it would upset me.

As far as progesterone goes, he highly recommended that women not use it until they have been tested and show a need for it...progesterone will always be low at the time of MC and there is no solid evidence as to whether the porgesterone was low prior to the MC or if it was caused by a MC...food for thought.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, girls...back from the doc.
> 
> I did, in fact, ovulate on 3 separate occasions...he feels the first one was probably not a mature egg, but the other two, were probably good. He also thinks my last surge was longer bc that might have been a multiple release as well.....seriously, FML.:nope:
> 
> With that said, N is having another SA tomorrow and I will have an HSG after this cycle...we are moving to injectibles next cycle.
> 
> I was offered a blood draw today and didn't take it...it's just too early for anything and it would upset me.
> 
> As far as progesterone goes, he highly recommended that women not use it until they have been tested and show a need for it...progesterone will always be low at the time of MC and there is no solid evidence as to whether the porgesterone was low prior to the MC or if it was caused by a MC...food for thought.

I thought ovulating more than once per cycle was impossible? hmmmmm :haha:

:baby::baby::baby::baby:.......:haha:

Injectables? Wow! Hopefully, you won't need them....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes Indigo...I believe you. I did inform my husband that if his sperm did not find their way to the motherload I just gave him, then I just quit.:haha:

N was not happy at all about doing the SA tomorrow, but the doc wants three days abstinence and the timing is perfect.

Oh and Indigo...he said morphology is a useless test, even though a lot of labs still run it.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Is this a new doc?

Yes, I think we have surmised that the morphology test is just silly....:haha:

Did he specifically want 3 days abstinence?


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope this is my same doctor and he said that new studies show that 3 days gives the best results.:shrug:

From what he explained to me, we would be doing a drug cycle, much like IVF, just minus the IVF...we figured we might as well see how I do on the drugs before we make the big investment.

I am not sure how I feel about this and I haven't really had a chance to talk to N yet.


----------



## dachsundmom

Apparently TMX has the same risk of twins as Clomid, but a higher rate of tris and quads...I could kill the doc.


----------



## Indigo77

Don't think about it too much. Just do it!


----------



## LLbean

Go Dmom and multiples! ;-)


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:

She's having quads! There is 1 more! Who gets it? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wacko::wacko::wacko: on the multiple O! :oneofeach:

Good that your doc is proactive. Hope that N's :spermy: are up to the job :thumbup::thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> She's having quads! There is 1 more! Who gets it? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Def me .I am the oldest :jo::jo::jo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please, we cannot joke about this....:haha:

I was not very pleasant when I called N to tell him about the appt and when he put up a fight about the SA tomorrow, I informed him that this was the least he could do...since this TMX cycle was his idea in the first place.:haha:

Truthfully girls, I hate to even admit this, but I am going to be very sad if this cycle doesn't work...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Please, we cannot joke about this....:haha:
> 
> I was not very pleasant when I called N to tell him about the appt and when he put up a fight about the SA tomorrow, I informed him that this was the least he could do...since this TMX cycle was his idea in the first place.:haha:
> 
> Truthfully girls, I hate to even admit this, but I am going to be very sad if this cycle doesn't work...

U won't need to be sad it is gonna work :hugs::hugs::hugs:,wen are u gonna test ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Please, we cannot joke about this....:haha:
> 
> I was not very pleasant when I called N to tell him about the appt and when he put up a fight about the SA tomorrow, I informed him that this was the least he could do...since this TMX cycle was his idea in the first place.:haha:
> 
> Truthfully girls, I hate to even admit this, but I am going to be very sad if this cycle doesn't work...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

When was N's last SA?

Damn straight this is the least he can do! :growlmad:

Brooke....Remember....You will have your baby one way or another....:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> :wacko::wacko::wacko: on the multiple O! :oneofeach:
> 
> Good that your doc is proactive. Hope that N's :spermy: are up to the job :thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Why does that spermy look so evil? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> She's having quads! There is 1 more! Who gets it? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Def me .I am the oldest :jo::jo::jo:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> She's having quads! There is 1 more! Who gets it? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Def me .I am the oldest :jo::jo::jo:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::so will brookes be ,:haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke :baby::baby::baby:One for me ,one for wooly and one for you ,:haha:O this is getting exciting ,I would love twins and then that would be you finished in one go ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:
> 
> She's having quads! There is 1 more! Who gets it? :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Def me .I am the oldest :jo::jo::jo:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And my kids are ginger and so will brookes be ,:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, IDK when I am going to test...I cannot figure out how many DPO I am bc of the multiple surges...I think I will just go with what FF tells me I am and POAS when the mood strikes.

N's last SA was done before he had taken over a year's worth of anti-malaria meds during his deployment...those things are nasty and I am convinced that they had an affect on the jizz.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, IDK when I am going to test...I cannot figure out how many DPO I am bc of the multiple surges...I think I will just go with what FF tells me I am and POAS when the mood strikes.
> 
> N's last SA was done before he had taken over a year's worth of anti-malaria meds during his deployment...those things are nasty and I am convinced that they had an affect on the jizz.:nope:

You are 3 dpo. :amartass:

So, it's been a while since his last SA...It's totally necessary, he shouldn't complain...He is probably just worried about the result....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, IDK when I am going to test...I cannot figure out how many DPO I am bc of the multiple surges...I think I will just go with what FF tells me I am and POAS when the mood strikes.
> 
> N's last SA was done before he had taken over a year's worth of anti-malaria meds during his deployment...those things are nasty and I am convinced that they had an affect on the jizz.:nope:

Try not and worry just yet ,all will come good in the end for you ,I can feel it same as I did for indigo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh good God T, now you 'feel' things....:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: 

I can feel my lunch repeating on me - does that count? :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Hey! T was right! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am away with my son ,talk later ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...I truly have everything crossed for you that THIS is your cycle...I will be happily jealous of your twins/quads though hehehehe

Tell your hubby to suck it up...all he has to do is come in a cup...compared to all we have to do he should be grateful


----------



## dachsundmom

He's already over it...I think it was just shock bc neither of us saw this one happening, as a result of today's visit.

I really thought the doc was going to tell me I had a TMX failure and we'd just move on...


----------



## Indigo77

Suck it up! 
Jizz in a cup!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Please, we cannot joke about this....:haha:
> 
> I was not very pleasant when I called N to tell him about the appt and when he put up a fight about the SA tomorrow, I informed him that this was the least he could do...since this TMX cycle was his idea in the first place.:haha:
> 
> Truthfully girls, I hate to even admit this, but I am going to be very sad if this cycle doesn't work...

Best of luck to you dmom :hugs: this cycle, sorry was at the meeting and there's another one starting, I'll see you girls later :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Suck it up!
> Jizz in a cup!

No sucking, please.:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> I am not testing today, tired of getting BFN after BFN. My temp is up but I have very little hope. I think I am out this month. :cry:
> 
> i thought you got a positive IC the other day? I take it you've tested since and have gotten BFN? Sorry if this is the case :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: whose next to test? I'm already getting withdrawl symptoms hahaClick to expand...
> 
> Jodie-Just wrote a post on your journal haha. I had that slight pink on DPO8 and that was it. Tested several times again next day and a day after but no sign of it. Tried OPKs as well, even that does not produce a clear enough line anymore. OPKs on 8-9 DPOs were much darker. Well, what you gonna do? I am trying not to think about it. The snow was a real distracter. :wacko:Click to expand...

Sorry hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: that line was clear and pink xx


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie...I just saw your post on the Nov thread...:cry:
> 
> I'll send out your package now; I held off this morning, hoping you wouldn't need them.:hugs:
> 
> If you are ok with it, I was just going to send you 50 Wondfo from my stash, so you could have them faster...if you want me to wait until the new order comes at the end of the week...that's fine too! You let me know.:hugs:

Hey no worries :hugs: yeah just send me your stash but make sure you have enough :thumbup: Let me know how much i owe you and i will transfer money asap :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie...I just saw your post on the Nov thread...:cry:
> 
> I'll send out your package now; I held off this morning, hoping you wouldn't need them.:hugs:
> 
> If you are ok with it, I was just going to send you 50 Wondfo from my stash, so you could have them faster...if you want me to wait until the new order comes at the end of the week...that's fine too! You let me know.:hugs:
> 
> Hey no worries :hugs: yeah just send me your stash but make sure you have enough :thumbup: Let me know how much i owe you and i will transfer money asap :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You owe me nothing! :cake:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, girls...back from the doc.
> 
> I did, in fact, ovulate on 3 separate occasions...he feels the first one was probably not a mature egg, but the other two, were probably good. He also thinks my last surge was longer bc that might have been a multiple release as well.....seriously, FML.:nope:
> 
> With that said, N is having another SA tomorrow and I will have an HSG after this cycle...we are moving to injectibles next cycle.
> 
> I was offered a blood draw today and didn't take it...it's just too early for anything and it would upset me.
> 
> As far as progesterone goes, he highly recommended that women not use it until they have been tested and show a need for it...progesterone will always be low at the time of MC and there is no solid evidence as to whether the porgesterone was low prior to the MC or if it was caused by a MC...food for thought.

OMG you've ouvlated 3 times :wacko: :hugs::hugs:

Now thats interesting about progesterone :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Jodie...I just saw your post on the Nov thread...:cry:
> 
> I'll send out your package now; I held off this morning, hoping you wouldn't need them.:hugs:
> 
> If you are ok with it, I was just going to send you 50 Wondfo from my stash, so you could have them faster...if you want me to wait until the new order comes at the end of the week...that's fine too! You let me know.:hugs:
> 
> Hey no worries :hugs: yeah just send me your stash but make sure you have enough :thumbup: Let me know how much i owe you and i will transfer money asap :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You owe me nothing! :cake:Click to expand...

Awwwww Brooke i have to at least pay for the p&p? Thanks so much hun i wasnt at all expecting that :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm hoping and praying this is your month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, Jodie...I insist.:hugs:

My doc seems to think that the over-the-counter progesterone cream will not be enough, if someone really needs it...but, he doesn't know everything.:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> No, Jodie...I insist.:hugs:
> 
> My doc seems to think that the over-the-counter progesterone cream will not be enough, if someone really needs it...but, he doesn't know everything.:thumbup:

thanks so much Brooke thats a lovely birthday present :hugs::hugs::kiss:

I think i would have to agree with your doc because i dont think its done that much for me :shrug: £26.00 down the drain there :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No, Jodie...I insist.:hugs:
> 
> My doc seems to think that the over-the-counter progesterone cream will not be enough, if someone really needs it...but, he doesn't know everything.:thumbup:
> 
> thanks so much Brooke thats a lovely birthday present :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I think i would have to agree with your doc because i dont think its done that much for me :shrug: £26.00 down the drain there :dohh:Click to expand...

well I have been told the creams don't do much for this...hence the injections...


----------



## dachsundmom

I just need to figure out how to ship it...UPS just told me it would cost $89,lol

I am sure it is much less if I physically go to the post office, lol


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I just need to figure out how to ship it...UPS just told me it would cost $89,lol
> 
> I am sure it is much less if I physically go to the post office, lol

yes Dmom, go to USPS...cheaper for sure lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I am lazy...I was hoping to schedule a pick up from my office, lol.

Hell, N can ship them on his way to jizz in the cup, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I just need to figure out how to ship it...UPS just told me it would cost $89,lol
> 
> I am sure it is much less if I physically go to the post office, lol

haha $89 jesus what a joke, i know junebug sent me her soy and that cost around $7.50 i would think the tests are much lighter ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sure it's bc UPS is a private company, lol.

I just have an account with them for my office and was trying to ship the stuff, while sitting on my ass.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I never had the injectables but the 100 mg suppositories then 200 mg suppositories for progestone. I was never tested to see if I was low but I think in my particular case I needed it because I feel totally different this pregnancy. I've heard the cream is not very effective either. Dmom: Good Luck! My husband was kinda weird about the sperm analyis too. He was afraid they wouldn't have any good porn so he could give a sample so he brought his own!! Hee Hee!! Meanwhile I went through a Saline ultrasound and various other test so I was not feeling sorry for him at all...


----------



## dachsundmom

Everybody please start manifesting for Air France to stop its strike...NS is getting concerned that she cannot get home.:nope:


----------



## Garnet

Hello Everyone else! Hope everyone is having a nice day... My poor son is sick as a dog. He is just laying on his little mat and not wanting to eat or drink. Welcome to Flu and cold season...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> I never not the injectables but the 100 mg suppositories then 200 mg suppositories for progestone. I was never tested to see if I was low but I think in my particular case I needed it because I feel totally different this pregnancy. I've heard the cream is not very effective either. Dmom: Good Luck! My husband was kinda weird about the sperm analyis too. He was afraid they wouldn't have any good porn so he could give a sample so he brought his own!! Hee Hee!! Meanwhile I went through a Saline ultrasound and various other test so I was not feeling sorry for him at all...

DH has done this before and I have no sympathy for him at all...the lab isn't far from my house, so he will be depositing at home...we just found out it will be ok to do that...

He can kiss my Korean ass.:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:



> Everybody please start manifesting for Air France to stop its strike...NS is getting concerned that she cannot get home.:nope:

Manifesting now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I never not the injectables but the 100 mg suppositories then 200 mg suppositories for progestone. I was never tested to see if I was low but I think in my particular case I needed it because I feel totally different this pregnancy. I've heard the cream is not very effective either. Dmom: Good Luck! My husband was kinda weird about the sperm analyis too. He was afraid they wouldn't have any good porn so he could give a sample so he brought his own!! Hee Hee!! Meanwhile I went through a Saline ultrasound and various other test so I was not feeling sorry for him at all...
> 
> DH has done this before and I have no sympathy for him at all...the lab isn't far from my house, so he will be depositing at home...we just found out it will be ok to do that...
> 
> He can kiss my Korean ass.:haha:Click to expand...

. Can he kiss your Korean ass while he is jizzing in a cup ?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Everyone else! Hope everyone is having a nice day... My poor son is sick as a dog. He is just laying on his little mat and not wanting to eat or drink. Welcome to Flu and cold season...

Awk bless him ,garnet wen did u start taking the progesterone with this pregnancy?xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Everybody please start manifesting for Air France to stop its strike...NS is getting concerned that she cannot get home.:nope:

When are the French not on strike lol? But yes, manifesting for NS :plane::plane::plane: :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Everybody please start manifesting for Air France to stop its strike...NS is getting concerned that she cannot get home.:nope:
> 
> When are the French not on strike lol? But yes, manifesting for NS :plane::plane::plane: :thumbup:Click to expand...

Agree!


----------



## Desperado167

Manifesting for n.s ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ,I am away to my lovely bed ,nite nite ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

manifesting for NS and Garnet hope your little one gets well soon!


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,not much to report today ,cold day and dh is working again and the kids are off school :r ,hope u catch that plane lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wooly ,hope your head feels better today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,jodes sum googly mm llbean jax ,hope u are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus ,hope u had s Great break and we get to see u soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet and indigo sending u lots of sticky vibes and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:,ss hope the little one is feeling better today :hugs::hugs::hugs:how's everyone else doing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :cry: :haha::haha:

O crap ,sorry lovely ,morning my lovely beautiful gorgeous friend m,:kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

good morning honey pie i'm doing good here in Leeds :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> good morning honey pie i'm doing good here in Leeds :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning lovely ,jodes I don't know now wether to start my progesterone suppositories or not ,my hospital apt is Wednesday but I am going to get a prescription of him for them but I have some I got from my doc last year ,I will have to ask garnet wen she started talking hers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Tracey, is the progesterone itself, a year old?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Tracey, is the progesterone itself, a year old?:hugs:

February 2011 :blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's the expiration date on the meds? You should have about a year, but I honestly don't know with that one...

My only other concern would be, if your doc decides to look at your lining or take bloods, he won't be able to get a good read if you are on the progesterone. Your protocol needs to be set up from what your cycle actually is, in order for him to get the best idea on how to treat you.


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS

Morning gorgeous! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What's the expiration date on the meds? You should have about a year, but I honestly don't know with that one...
> 
> My only other concern would be, if your doc decides to look at your lining or take bloods, he won't be able to get a good read if you are on the progesterone. Your protocol needs to be set up from what your cycle actually is, in order for him to get the best idea on how to treat you.

He has checked my lining and done every blood test and says they are all fine ,I really don't know why I am going up but this is my follow up call after my loss as he was called out on an emergency on my last visit .he says there is nothing else he can give me except for the heparin and steroids and progesterone :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> What's the expiration date on the meds? You should have about a year, but I honestly don't know with that one...
> 
> My only other concern would be, if your doc decides to look at your lining or take bloods, he won't be able to get a good read if you are on the progesterone. Your protocol needs to be set up from what your cycle actually is, in order for him to get the best idea on how to treat you.

What are you doing up so early or have I confused myself with time zone change and clocks going back?!? :wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's almost 7am here...I get up about 5:30 every morning...our clocks go back this weekend, so I'll be up even earlier, lol


----------



## Garnet

Yes Despie,
I would defineatly wait until you see the Doctor. He can give you the new progestone suppositories. Maybe will check you for other things and the progestone could mess it up...Good luck...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Everyone else! Hope everyone is having a nice day... My poor son is sick as a dog. He is just laying on his little mat and not wanting to eat or drink. Welcome to Flu and cold season...
> 
> Awk bless him ,garnet wen did u start taking the progesterone with this pregnancy?xxxClick to expand...

I started on Day 21.


----------



## Jax41

:hi: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

Dunno how you get up so early Dmom, I have a job getting my back off the mattress EVERY morning!!:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hey and you need to update that avatar, pumpkins are so last month.....!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> It's almost 7am here...I get up about 5:30 every morning...our clocks go back this weekend, so I'll be up even earlier, lol

Oh yes it is your normal time isn't it so it's me just going :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax...those are Thanksgiving turkeys in my avatar, lol

But, I agree...time for a new one. Ideas?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...those are Thanksgiving turkeys in my avatar, lol
> 
> But, I agree...time for a new one. Ideas?

Really?? They look orange to me!

Fireworks, gotta do it for this week only and then we can get onto brussell sprouts :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sprouts? LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

T if your doc has said to take prog cream then do it :thumbup: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Yep, sprouts, Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without em :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







sprouts.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke your chart is looking super good :hugs: FX this is your month :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Yep, sprouts, Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without em :winkwink:


What about trifle and oven roasted potatoes? 
Did I mention my BIL is English (from Bristol)?

https://leutheuser.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/imbb8finishedtrifle.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Jax...those are Thanksgiving turkeys in my avatar, lol
> 
> But, I agree...time for a new one. Ideas?

No more doggies or produce.....Manifest with your avatar!.....:winkwink:

Unless it's this one....:haha:

https://images5.cpcache.com/product_zoom/487907385v1_480x480_Front_Color-SkyBlue_padToSquare-true.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

Despie...I have a feeling you should take the progesterone....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmm...Xmas sprouts; I like it!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

https://www.creative-baby-shower-ideas.com/images/turkey1.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> https://www.creative-baby-shower-ideas.com/images/turkey1.jpg

I love that!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ttc really does suck ,Brooke your chart looks good and am praying to god with every bit of me that u get that lovely sticky bfp ,jax hi huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I think you should do whatever makes you feel the best...please just make sure that medicine is not expired before you use it. The chemical compounds change over time.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I think you should do whatever makes you feel the best...please just make sure that medicine is not expired before you use it. The chemical compounds change over time.:hugs:

The expiry date is June 2012 ,just checked ,:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

So pretty!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Well the way I look at it girls I have lost ten babies :cry:And I am not getting any younger:nope:My doc prescribed these for me over a year ago and I didn't use them.I have had every test and I know ladies on here have had success with them ,ATM I will try anything ,I only have eight more months of ttc and I am bloody desperate:cry: ,on my last hospital visit I met a lovely Indian doc who wanted me to Take them but my gynae doesnt think they work :shrug:But I will wait till wednesday by then I will be on day 26 and throw it past my gynae again who by now doesn't know wot to do with me ,:nope:Ttc really does suck ,Brooke your chart looks good and am praying to god with every bit of me that u get that lovely sticky bfp ,jax hi huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, I'm sorry but I've got absolutely no experience with this and can offer no advice other than do what you feel is best, go with your gut feeling it's never usually wrong. Sending you lots of luv and hugs :hugs::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!

Despie :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie you know your body and a doctor did prescribe it for you so I say do what your gut says :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hey all, accidentally posted in the wrong thread. Hope and AF, I mean really, where's my head? :dohh:

Anyway, will repeat myself. Temps way down but no sign of AF, not even a hint of it. It's actually nice when it's pain free, where is the witch? I am ready!


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Yep, sprouts, Christmas wouldn't be Christmas without em :winkwink:
> 
> 
> What about trifle and oven roasted potatoes?
> Did I mention my BIL is English (from Bristol)?
> 
> https://leutheuser.blogs.com/photos/uncategorized/imbb8finishedtrifle.jpgClick to expand...

OMG, I would eat that for breakfast!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Hey all, accidentally posted in the wrong thread. Hope and AF, I mean really, where's my head? :dohh:
> 
> Anyway, will repeat myself. Temps way down but no sign of AF, not even a hint of it. It's actually nice when it's pain free, where is the witch? I am ready!

Your temps are still really high ,:hugs:Have u any more pics for us ,u really made my day yesterday with your lovely photos ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Oh huni, anytime, I am glad I could help. :hugs: 
I don't have any on my work comp and I didn't have a chance to move much to the bucket yet. :nope: I'll definitely will work on that tonight.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Well Despie,
You don't have to start the Progestone on Day 21 just saying because some Doctors will prescribe the progestone the day the ladies find out they are pregnant or when the ladies start spotting during their earlier weeks. My friend started spotting during her 7th week and was prescribed progestone. You know some OB's are not on board with progestone because they don't have the scientific proof that progestone helps some women and it doesn't help others. My other friend was over 40 on progestone and still had a MC. So if you feel that strongly about it take it. Or you can wait til day 26 when you talk to the Doctor and ask him about it. It help me during my pregnancy so in my case it was very helpful..


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Got a few, whatever I could find, hope it'll do the job :hugs: 


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Oh huni, anytime, I am glad I could help. :hugs:
> I don't have any on my work comp and I didn't have a chance to move much to the bucket yet. :nope: I'll definitely will work on that tonight.:thumbup:

That would be amazing ,thank you ,I love your home and the snow ,the pics were so relaxing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg your daughter is so beautiful ,I adore your doggie and the fields ,just perfect ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
Just had a thought (sometimes it take a while). Can you call that Doctor that prescribed it or the Nurse in the office and ask them if you can start taking it and that will resolve all the questions.. Good luck!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Oh huni, anytime, I am glad I could help. :hugs:
> I don't have any on my work comp and I didn't have a chance to move much to the bucket yet. :nope: I'll definitely will work on that tonight.:thumbup:
> 
> That would be amazing ,thank you ,I love your home and the snow ,the pics were so relaxing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you so much. You're welcome to visit anytime. We have plenty of room. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: pics!


----------



## Desperado167

Ss you are so sweet :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie,
> Just had a thought (sometimes it take a while). Can you call that Doctor that prescribed it or the Nurse in the office and ask them if you can start taking it and that will resolve all the questions.. Good luck!!

My doc already suggested I try them about a month ago but I was always a bit worried ,I don't know why. but now I am desperate ,:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Despie,
> Just had a thought (sometimes it take a while). Can you call that Doctor that prescribed it or the Nurse in the office and ask them if you can start taking it and that will resolve all the questions.. Good luck!!
> 
> My doc already suggested I try them about a month ago but I was always a bit worried ,I don't know why. but now I am desperate ,:shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
If the Doctor told you a month ago to go ahead and start them then I would. They really don't bother you much except you get hot flashes more and I felt really good on them. Also I put them in at night before bed and use a pad because it gets ucky downstairs. What every you do don't stop them if you think you could be pregnant. If AF comes then you stop them and resume them again on Day 21. If you keep using them you will then be using the suppositories as Birth control. After you see the Doctor on Day 26 he will probably have to prescribe some more...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well Despie,
> You don't have to start the Progestone on Day 21 just saying because some Doctors will prescribe the progestone the day the ladies find out they are pregnant or when the ladies start spotting during their earlier weeks. My friend started spotting during her 7th week and was prescribed progestone. You know some OB's are not on board with progestone because they don't have the scientific proof that progestone helps some women and it doesn't help others. My other friend was over 40 on progestone and still had a MC. So if you feel that strongly about it take it. Or you can wait til day 26 when you talk to the Doctor and ask him about it. It help me during my pregnancy so in my case it was very helpful..

This is so true one doc I saw swears by them and the other doesn't think they help at all ,I am still pondering ,maybe just wait till Wednesday ,thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Laides:hi: 

I am back! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I have missed you all :hugs::hugs:

I had 3 wonderful days with my family in spain, I now feel a bit sad that I am back and left them behind but It has been wonerful to be with them. See some pictues, I will delete them in a couple of hours though..

Photos deleted :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:wohoo::wohoo:I missed you sooo much :hugs::hugs:Your pics are gorgeous and so are you .wot a beautiful family ,glad u had a fab time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:

Those are my cousins and my OH. It was my cousin´s 30th so we did a lot of things together, it was great. Sad I am back and they are far :cry::cry:

How have you been despie?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hey Sus, you're so lucky, :hugs: I love Barcelona.:thumbup: It's so beautiful, so sunny and warm. And the views from Montjuic are breathtaking. :)


----------



## Sus09

Oh yes, Barcelona is amazing. Many times I wonder why did I decide to move from there and come to Wales...
Never mind, I loved being there the past few days, we walked everywhere, through the old city, we did walk on top of Montjuic and from the Port to the olimpic port via the beach... of course stopping for some tapas every now and again :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Sus09, those pictures are wonderful! Glad you had a good time...


----------



## Indigo77

It looks like you had a wonderful time! Are you the one with the long hair? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes, I am the one with the long hair, holding the french bulldog. And my OH is the one with the Grey hair, when I met him he told me he was blonde... :haha:

It was great, My family was so happy that it was great.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> Those are my cousins and my OH. It was my cousin´s 30th so we did a lot of things together, it was great. Sad I am back and they are far :cry::cry:
> 
> How have you been despie?

I am good Hun,I ovulated a week early on the fertilaid so am now in the tww ,can't quite believe it yet ,am sure I only ovulated on Monday but ff SAys Saturday so we will wait and see ,would be better if it was monday as I am covered better with the dtd but not as much if I ovulated on Saturday,but I won't have long to wait till next month now that my cycles are shorter :thumbup:Will u go back to Barcelona at Xmas .?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Despie!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:
> 
> Those are my cousins and my OH. It was my cousin´s 30th so we did a lot of things together, it was great. Sad I am back and they are far :cry::cry:
> 
> How have you been despie?
> 
> I am good Hun,I ovulated a week early on the fertilaid so am now in the tww ,can't quite believe it yet ,am sure I only ovulated on Monday but ff SAys Saturday so we will wait and see ,would be better if it was monday as I am covered better with the dtd but not as much if I ovulated on Saturday,but I won't have long to wait till next month now that my cycles are shorter :thumbup:Will u go back to Barcelona at Xmas .?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Despie, that is great news!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: your cycles seem to be going back to normal, ans so far your chart looks very good. Great to see!

Yes, I will go to Barcelona for Christmas this year, Can´t wait! I am very close to my cousins, they are like my brothers!.


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pictures Sus and 55 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> Yes, I am the one with the long hair, holding the french bulldog. And my OH is the one with the Grey hair, when I met him he told me he was blonde... :haha:
> 
> It was great, My family was so happy that it was great.

You are a lovely couple! :thumbup::hugs: (still too bad about the fireplace, though:haha:)


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I am the one with the long hair, holding the french bulldog. And my OH is the one with the Grey hair, when I met him he told me he was blonde... :haha:
> 
> It was great, My family was so happy that it was great.
> 
> You are a lovely couple! :thumbup::hugs: (still too bad about the fireplace, though:haha:)Click to expand...

:rofl:

That horrible fireplace :growlmad: my man is very stuborn... but hey I managed him to allow me to have either a turtle or a tortoise, whe are looking into that. :happydance: We have a big garden for it to run free!


----------



## Indigo77

Did your cousin adopt the Doxies?


----------



## Indigo77

55....I loved seeing your photos, too. Your home seems so comfy and serene and your daughter and dog are both lovely. Is your dog a boxer?

God....I can't remember the last time I did a cartwheel...Oh, to be young again....


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> Did your cousin adopt the Doxies?

She is the process to see if they let her adopt the doxies. I think she said she is going to see them sometime next week. Let´s hope everything is ok and they let he have them.


----------



## Indigo77

Like the new avatar! I hope she gets to adopt them. :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well me too, she has fallen in love with those doxies, and she will be very upset if she does not get them. We thought it would be easier to adopt, just say yes, I like them and take them... but no... more complicated than that:nope:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> 55....I loved seeing your photos, too. Your home seems so comfy and serene and your daughter and dog are both lovely. Is your dog a boxer?
> 
> God....I can't remember the last time I did a cartwheel...Oh, to be young again....

Thank you Indigo. :hugs: Yes, she is a boxer. We have adopted her when she was 3 months old from TN. You can see her tail is not cropped as she was born in a pound and nobody cared for it. But she is pure breed and we keep telling outsiders when they ask about her tail, that she is a European boxer and it's against the law to crop ears or tails. Lol :haha:

How do you feel BTW? Are you getting enough rest? :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I feel ok, thanks. Yes, I am napping all the time...:blush:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> I feel ok, thanks. Yes, I am napping all the time...:blush:

That's the way to go. You'll need it :)


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

TTYL girls, taking DD to the doctor. Bloodwork needs to be done. :hugs::hugs::hugs: see ya tomorrow :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> TTYL girls, taking DD to the doctor. Bloodwork needs to be done. :hugs::hugs::hugs: see ya tomorrow :kiss:

Good luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am going to the museum tomorrow and china china ,I can't wait just me ,my friend ,her daughter and my two girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, that sounds perfect! :hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, that sounds perfect! :hugs::happydance:

It will be ,u up to anything this weekend?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, that sounds perfect! :hugs::happydance:
> 
> It will be ,u up to anything this weekend?:hugs:Click to expand...

IDK yet...:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Right am away ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sweet dreams :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Ff has just changed my ovulation to Monday ,that was wot I thought in the first place ,wtf I did t know they could do that after giving u crosshairs ,so am now only 3 dpo :shrug:Brooke ,hope those temps keep rising and u get your so deserved bfp ,indigo and garnet still praying for sticky beans:hugs: ,b,f morning ,hope u are settling in well and got most of your things packed :hugs:Sus ,so glad u are back with us :happydance:Wooly ,hoping this migraines have buggered off ,:hugs:Jax and sum and and goggly and llbean s.s jodes ,morning everyone ,it's nearly the weekend :hugs::hugs:Northstar ,I really miss you ,hope u find your way back to us soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,heading outa ,so looking forward to it ,:hugs:Anyone else any plans ?any news ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Morning Despie! :wave:

Bummer that you lost a couple of DPO but it'll be all good in the end :thumbup: Here's hoping REALLY good :happydance::happydance:

I had an HSG today, it was fairly degrading :haha: but apparently my tubes are all good :thumbup::thumbup: Hoping I ov soon, am soooo impatient this cycle!

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Morning Despie! :wave:
> 
> Bummer that you lost a couple of DPO but it'll be all good in the end :thumbup: Here's hoping REALLY good :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I had an HSG today, it was fairly degrading :haha: but apparently my tubes are all good :thumbup::thumbup: Hoping I ov soon, am soooo impatient this cycle!
> 
> :hugs:

Awk huni ,big hugs ,I know it's horrible but we need to get theses things tested and out of the way ,so happy your tubes are all good ,are you sore ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: despie. Looks like you were right on O date then and you covered yourself so well done :thumbup:

Googly, after an HSG apparently you have a better chance of a BFP :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: despie. Looks like you were right on O date then and you covered yourself so well done :thumbup:
> 
> Googly, after an HSG apparently you have a better chance of a BFP :dance:

Morning lovely ,how's the unpacking going ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: despie. Looks like you were right on O date then and you covered yourself so well done :thumbup:
> 
> Googly, after an HSG apparently you have a better chance of a BFP :dance:
> 
> Morning lovely ,how's the unpacking going ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: despie. Looks like you were right on O date then and you covered yourself so well done :thumbup:
> 
> Googly, after an HSG apparently you have a better chance of a BFP :dance:
> 
> Morning lovely ,how's the unpacking going ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::blush:Ok so it's not ,ha ha just right ,your chart is looking fab Hun ,temp over 98 today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: despie. Looks like you were right on O date then and you covered yourself so well done :thumbup:
> 
> Googly, after an HSG apparently you have a better chance of a BFP :dance:
> 
> Morning lovely ,how's the unpacking going ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::blush:Ok so it's not ,ha ha just right ,your chart is looking fab Hun ,temp over 98 today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah yesterday I was thinking it all looked too low :nope: so I hope it stays up there. I did just POAS at 7dpo :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah ,good for you and ..............I am afraid I will be the same ,am starting to test on tuesdsy or wednesday ,,wots the test like ,are u gonna post it for us ,u know we love looking at sticks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes I'm going to post it once I get my **** out of bed and start up my computer :haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Thanks girls, yeah here's hoping eh! 

Despie, no not sore... _during_ it was a little uncomfortable - not much - just like they say, low-level period pain. But afterwards it was totally fine. Went back to work no worries! Glad its over with anyway... :thumbup:

Butterfly that is indeed a good temp rise today :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes I'm going to post it once I get my **** out of bed and start up my computer :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay for new x-hairs! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I will talk to you ladies after lunch...I have to go see a client with my dad this morning...should be tons of fun! LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Nevermind...I am back. LOL

I got rescheduled...thank God!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Morning, the witch got me :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Morning, the witch got me :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Morning, the witch got me :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi dmom dear, how are you? I am in such pain, crams are killing me.:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm so sorry...can you lay on the couch today and sulk for a little?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Morning, the witch got me :cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi dmom dear, how are you? I am in such pain, crams are killing me.:cry:Click to expand...

:hugs:ShootingStar :hugs: She got me too, in the night, but fortunately isn't giving me too much grief. How about a warm bath, hot water bottle and an eve in your PJ's on the sofa?x


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies!

I am sittibg here at a boring food safety conference! Well free coffee and cookies, cant be bad..

Despie, nice new crosshairs,
Dmom your chart is looking good.
SS sorry the witch caught you nasty thing that witch!


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am sittibg here at a boring food safety conference! Well free coffee and cookies, cant be bad..
> 
> Despie, nice new crosshairs,
> Dmom your chart is looking good.
> SS sorry the witch caught you nasty thing that witch!

Sus, have you got your pillow with you? :sleep::sleep::sleep::winkwink:!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Can't afford it, at the office, I don't think people will understand when I will start to undress. :haha: And it's busy day for me too, stupid project is due, 3 useless meetings, School conf, Kumon and swimming lessons with DD, dinner, homework, a gun to my temple. 

Jax :hugs: sorry hun, take some rest for me too. Believe me it'll help :)


----------



## Macwooly

Jax & SS :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think tonight calls for alcohol to help the AF symptoms :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Just posted this on Sumat's journal

As you know, my DD had a cold and I asked the doctor to check her blood as I've noticed a few symptoms of low thyroid. I have it but very minor. She is only 10, I know and he looked at me as if I just escaped from a mental institution but still did it. What do you know? They are abnormal and way abnormal. The doctor is in shock. I am not sure if that's the lab's error, I want another test to be done. Like I had perfect life with no worries?! :dohh:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> Jax & SS :hugs::hugs::hugs: I think tonight calls for alcohol to help the AF symptoms :hugs:

I def thinks so wooly. :wine: like there's no tomorrow :drunk:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> I am sittibg here at a boring food safety conference! Well free coffee and cookies, cant be bad..
> 
> Despie, nice new crosshairs,
> Dmom your chart is looking good.
> SS sorry the witch caught you nasty thing that witch!

She is indeed Sus. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

SS, ahh didn't realise you had a mad day, how about a paracetamol instead?? I'm at work too and tonight I've got one of those poxey speed awareness courses as I got 'flashed' by the speedcamera on our road, (thinking about TTC and wasn't paying attention!!:growlmad:), won't be home until 9:30pm, I'll have a glass with my dinner then Wooly!!:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Now is the course instead of 3 points? Now a glass of what with dinner? :)

D got stopped for speeding and they claimed he was doing 100mph :shock: I asked if he'd driven the truck off a cliff as that is the only way his work truck will hit that speed! The copper eventually put down he was doing 85mph in a 70mph section. Seriously the coppers near us wouldn't bother but it was Thames Valley that caught him and they like there tickets :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: SS - can you nip out to the chemist and get one of those sticky heat pads and stick it on your stomach?

Not good news about your DD either - hope they got the test wrong :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jax41 said:


> SS, ahh didn't realise you had a mad day, how about a paracetamol instead?? I'm at work too and tonight I've got one of those poxey speed awareness courses as I got 'flashed' by the speedcamera on our road, (thinking about TTC and wasn't paying attention!!:growlmad:), won't be home until 9:30pm, I'll have a glass with my dinner then Wooly!!:thumbup:

Sorry to hear that Jax, I know what you mean, sometimes I forget where I was going while driving. TTC is driving everyone insane. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sstar, it is good that they caught DD's issue very early on and it will be easily treatable. :thumbup:

Wooly, come on...you know Jax is face down in the garden drunk every weekend as it is...:haha::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: SS - can you nip out to the chemist and get one of those sticky heat pads and stick it on your stomach?
> 
> Not good news about your DD either - hope they got the test wrong :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have some painkillers in my desk, I'll take a couple now, if doesn't help will get something stronger at lunch. :hugs: I hope so too that the test wasn't hers but who knows, I am the one suggested they check for it.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Dmom, meant to ask you when you said 2-3 days of AF is not good, what did you mean? It might a stupid question but that's how I feel lately :blush:


----------



## LLbean

55 & Googly, sorry about the wicked witch...

Dmom...looking good!!!!!!!!!!

HI EVERYONE!


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Dmom, meant to ask you when you said 2-3 days of AF is not good, what did you mean? It might a stupid question but that's how I feel lately :blush:

Oh, that's my own paranoia talking...if my AF isn't how I think it should be, then I assume I am in the early stages of the big M! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Now is the course instead of 3 points? Now a glass of what with dinner? :)
> 
> D got stopped for speeding and they claimed he was doing 100mph :shock: I asked if he'd driven the truck off a cliff as that is the only way his work truck will hit that speed! The copper eventually put down he was doing 85mph in a 70mph section. Seriously the coppers near us wouldn't bother but it was Thames Valley that caught him and they like there tickets :growlmad:

Thames Valley Police are the worst, they whip their speed guns out at every opportunity!! Yep, it's instead of the points (I've already got 3 :blush: but lose them after Xmas and was looking forward to a clean license!).

I'm dreaming of a nice glass of Pino Grigio with my Ham and Mushroom Tagliatelle and side salad :munch: yuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!


----------



## Jax41

5hooting 5tar said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: SS - can you nip out to the chemist and get one of those sticky heat pads and stick it on your stomach?
> 
> Not good news about your DD either - hope they got the test wrong :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have some painkillers in my desk, I'll take a couple now, if doesn't help will get something stronger at lunch. :hugs: I hope so too that the test wasn't hers but who knows, I am the one suggested they check for it.Click to expand...

Good idea SS:thumbup: So hope that the test for DD is wrong but if it is then they will be able to help:flower:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Sstar, it is good that they caught DD's issue very early on and it will be easily treatable. :thumbup:
> 
> Wooly, come on...you know Jax is face down in the garden drunk every weekend as it is...:haha::hugs:

I've retreated indoors now it's too damn cold out in the garden :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

Jax, are you making that pasta tonight or going out?


----------



## Indigo77

55 & Jax...sorry...:hugs:
55...well done on being proactive about your DD's health....:thumbup:
B...your chart is looking good....:winkwink:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, meant to ask you when you said 2-3 days of AF is not good, what did you mean? It might a stupid question but that's how I feel lately :blush:
> 
> Oh, that's my own paranoia talking...if my AF isn't how I think it should be, then I assume I am in the early stages of the big M! :haha:Click to expand...

Way too early to talk about it. But I see what you're saying. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jax, are you making that pasta tonight or going out?

Neither, it's from Mr Sainsbury's!!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

off to a meeting, I'l see you girls later. :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

5hooting 5tar said:


> Dmom, meant to ask you when you said 2-3 days of AF is not good, what did you mean? It might a stupid question but that's how I feel lately :blush:

There is no such thing as a stupid question :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

SS :hugs: Sorry to hear about your DD :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, come on...you know Jax is face down in the garden drunk every weekend as it is...:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Now is the course instead of 3 points? Now a glass of what with dinner? :)
> 
> D got stopped for speeding and they claimed he was doing 100mph :shock: I asked if he'd driven the truck off a cliff as that is the only way his work truck will hit that speed! The copper eventually put down he was doing 85mph in a 70mph section. Seriously the coppers near us wouldn't bother but it was Thames Valley that caught him and they like there tickets :growlmad:
> 
> Thames Valley Police are the worst, they whip their speed guns out at every opportunity!! Yep, it's instead of the points (I've already got 3 :blush: but lose them after Xmas and was looking forward to a clean license!).
> 
> I'm dreaming of a nice glass of Pino Grigio with my Ham and Mushroom Tagliatelle and side salad :munch: yuuuuuuuuuuuuum!!Click to expand...

So face down in the kitchen tonight? :haha::haha:

I LOVE Pino Grigio :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jax, are you making that pasta tonight or going out?
> 
> Neither, it's from Mr Sainsbury's!!!!Click to expand...

That's a grocery store, right? :haha:


----------



## Garnet

:hugs::cry::flower:


5hooting 5tar said:


> Morning, the witch got me :cry:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jax, are you making that pasta tonight or going out?
> 
> Neither, it's from Mr Sainsbury's!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a grocery store, right? :haha:Click to expand...

Yeap :)


----------



## dachsundmom

I only know UK stores in relation to HPT...Sainsburys seem to give a lot of evaps, lol.


----------



## Garnet

Hey ladies, 
Fantastic day!! The Hubby took off two days to babysit the MIL. I can tell his patience is wearing thin already. As long as she is out of my hair... She leaves on Saturday! :happydance::happydance::happydance: Cleaned the house this morning while he took her and my son on an outing... Think I gonna a get a Decaf "Starbucks" today...Hope everyone is doing good..


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Back from agony. An hour and a half of my life I'll never get back. 

So hungry. When is lunch, I need my food :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jax, are you making that pasta tonight or going out?
> 
> Neither, it's from Mr Sainsbury's!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> That's a grocery store, right? :haha:Click to expand...

Yep, good old ready meal for me tonight 'ding'!!!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I only know UK stores in relation to HPT...Sainsburys seem to give a lot of evaps, lol.

lol dmom, I have so much to learn from you :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Been listening to this presentation about allergens and at break what do i do? Stuff my face with cakes full of nuts, milk, soy...yummy free cake lol!

Wooly i will need that pillow after all that cake, struggling to stay awake.

No warm tuna salad this time Dmom lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Kids can't even bring peanut butter sandwiches to my DD's school anymore.:nope:


----------



## Sus09

That is what they were saying here, that peanut butter has been banned from schools!!

They also gave us an article of a teenage girl who died after kissing her boyfriend who hah had a peanut butter sandwich for breakfast!!!! OMG!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Sus09 said:


> That is what they were saying here, that peanut butter has been banned from schools!!
> 
> They also gave us an article of a teenage girl who died after kissing her boyfriend who hah had a peanut butter sandwich for breakfast!!!! OMG!

OMG, but why? Was she allergic?


----------



## Sus09

Apparently she was and either she didnt know or the boy never thought, shocking!


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...don't even get me started about food for school parties...trying to sort out what everyone is allergic to is awful!


----------



## Jax41

We're not allowed to have crisps at school!!!! :shock: I mean what the hell do you eat with your sarnie then??!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Not even the 'baked' healthier crisps?


----------



## Desperado167

Hello ,everyone ,missed u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Hello ,everyone ,missed u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Tracey! How was your day?

Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Morning, the witch got me :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Tracey! How was your day?
> 
> Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:

I hope she's been unpacking her case :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Tracey! How was your day?
> 
> Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:

:rofl: :rofl: just pissing about :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tracey! How was your day?
> 
> Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:
> 
> I hope she's been unpacking her case :growlmad:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tracey! How was your day?
> 
> Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:
> 
> I hope she's been unpacking her case :growlmad:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

What's the matter? You can't stand an unpacked case?:haha::haha::winkwink:(neither can I):haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M...spill it! LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Tracey! How was your day?
> 
> Ask M what she's been up to! :haha:
> 
> :rofl: :rofl: just pissing about :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

My kids can take crisps in their packed lunches but not chocolate or sweets. I dont have to bother with it anyway because they have school dinners :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

SS sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Everyone head to Indigo's thread...lol


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,wot have u been doing ?:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...don't even get me started about food for school parties...trying to sort out what everyone is allergic to is awful!

There's a table in my DD's school where all kids with allergies sit during lunch and a huge sign over it "Nut Free" table, so funny. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:wacko:


5hooting 5tar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep...don't even get me started about food for school parties...trying to sort out what everyone is allergic to is awful!
> 
> There's a table in my DD's school where all kids with allergies sit during lunch and a huge sign over it "Nut Free" table, so funny. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> Hello ,everyone ,missed u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Despie, How was your museum trip? Did you enjoy China? :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Jodes2011 said:


> My kids can take crisps in their packed lunches but not chocolate or sweets. I dont have to bother with it anyway because they have school dinners :thumbup:

We have no food banned from school yet except for soda. It kinda makes my life a little easier. I am against soda anyway, so doesnt bother me much. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> My kids can take crisps in their packed lunches but not chocolate or sweets. I dont have to bother with it anyway because they have school dinners :thumbup:
> 
> We have no food banned from school yet except for soda. It kinda makes my life a little easier. I am against soda anyway, so doesnt bother me much. :nope:Click to expand...

We cannot have candy or soda packed in the lunches, but DD is in high school now, so no one really packs; next year, she will be able to leave for lunch everyday and most kids do...I always did.


----------



## Desperado167

Will talk later ladies so sorry ,just had to put on a chicken stew and am now heading fir my walk ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Will talk later ladies so sorry ,just had to put on a chicken stew and am now heading fir my walk ,:hugs:

Yummy!!! Chicken stew!!! :happydance: I will have to make it this weekend now.

Hope you enjoy your walk! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I want meat. :blush:

Wth is wrong with me?


----------



## Sus09

You are knocked up and your bean wants meat!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you feeling today? still sleepy? are you feeling any other symptoms?


----------



## dachsundmom

Unless you are ethically opposed to eating animal products, I would eat whatever you are craving...Your body is telling you it needs something; listen to it.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I second what Dmom says!


----------



## Desperado167

Yes indigo eat the meat it is full of iron and a good iron intake during pregnancy is vital for nurturing your l.o and yourself :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ok...

It must be hormonal bc you said you craved meat during OV, since your progesterone is higher now as well, it sort of makes sense to me, lol. :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Will talk later ladies so sorry ,just had to put on a chicken stew and am now heading fir my walk ,:hugs:
> 
> Yummy!!! Chicken stew!!! :happydance: I will have to make it this weekend now.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your walk! :hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Hun,am just so tired today ,will be glad to get to bed Tonight,it's been a long day and I havent stopped ,how's u today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

My mother used to make this chicken stew with pearl onions and white wine....Is that how you make yours?


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ,everyone ,missed u all,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Despie, How was your museum trip? Did you enjoy China? :hugs:Click to expand...

Museum was great and I had cheesecake ,was stuffed and could hardly walk lol,hope u are feeling better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Will talk later ladies so sorry ,just had to put on a chicken stew and am now heading fir my walk ,:hugs:
> 
> Yummy!!! Chicken stew!!! :happydance: I will have to make it this weekend now.
> 
> Hope you enjoy your walk! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Hun,am just so tired today ,will be glad to get to bed Tonight,it's been a long day and I havent stopped ,how's u today?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am ok, tired as well, first day back in work after coming back from Barcelona. I miss my family :cry::cry: So feeling a bit sad.


----------



## Indigo77

Sus...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> My mother used to make this chicken stew with pearl onions and white wine....Is that how you make yours?

No wine ,just chicken onions parsnip swede stock carrots and salt pepper and herbs ,served with potatoes and cauliflower cheese :thumbup:Kids enjoy it and if I chop up all the veg really small they don't know they are eating it ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope the weeks fly by till u can see them again ,must be so hard for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It is very hard, I am very close to my Spanish family, specially my uncle and cousins. It is difficult to have them that far. If I did not have my OH in the UK I would go back. Been feeling sad all day.

On the positive side I am there for Christmas:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I want meat. :blush:
> 
> Wth is wrong with me?

My best friend didn't eat meat either and she lost her hair and had other issues while she was pregnant. The doctor told her to eat meat. So she started slowly eating turkey and ham and it helped her while she was pregnant. She still doesn't eat any other meats though....:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It is very hard, I am very close to my Spanish family, specially my uncle and cousins. It is difficult to have them that far. If I did not have my OH in the UK I would go back. Been feeling sad all day.
> 
> On the positive side I am there for Christmas:happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed early tonight ,nite everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

night Despie, sleep well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning lovelies! How are you all? 

Dmom your avatar is AMAZING, loved to see it this morning 

Despie did you get a good sleep?

SS hope the witch isnt giving you any grief today.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,Happy Friday ,:happydance:Haven't been sleeping too well the last few nights ,silly awful dreams about peeps dying ,hate it ,esp wen I wake up and think about that person all day ,Have almost cut out tea chocolate and coffee white bread and crisps this month ,and been walking everyday ,but I am just so tired at night time ,must be the lack of caffeine and change of diet :shrug:B.f ,praying those lines are darker for u today ,Brooke ,hoping this month is yours ,wooly ,hope the headache has gone and you enjoy your weekend ,jodes ,morning lovely lady ,have a great day ,sus ,hope today's a better day for you and you aren't as sad ,indigo and garnet keeping sticky thoughts ,jax googly sum ss mm llbean and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Anyone any news ,any plans for the weekend?:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning lovelies! How are you all?
> 
> Dmom your avatar is AMAZING, loved to see it this morning
> 
> Despie did you get a good sleep?
> 
> SS hope the witch isnt giving you any grief today.

Morning lovely ,am actually really tired today ,but I am an awful sleeper as once I wake I can't get back to sleep and everyone else is still asleep :dohh:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning Despie! Sorry you didn't get much sleep - maybe you should try melatonin as that is supposed to be a sleep aid as well as helping egg quality - I think indigo was on it :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning Despie! Sorry you didn't get much sleep - maybe you should try melatonin as that is supposed to be a sleep aid as well as helping egg quality - I think indigo was on it :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:flower:I must look the melatonin up on the net ,:thumbup:,thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke I love your new avatar ,:thumbup::hugs:How are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! Tracey, I am the same way...if you wake me, I cannot go back to sleep. It's awful.


----------



## Butterfly67

loving the new avatars that have appeared overnight :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I really feel odd not having a doxie avatar...:wacko:

It's like I am cyber naked, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls! Tracey, I am the same way...if you wake me, I cannot go back to sleep. It's awful.

It's driving me nuts ESP wen the kids are off :growlmad:Temps looking good brook ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I don't put a lot of stock in the temps anymore after OV, but I am trying to manifest something here, lol...I just know that the big let down will hit me hard this cycle.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I don't put a lot of stock in the temps anymore after OV, but I am trying to manifest something here, lol...I just know that the big let down will hit me hard this cycle.

I hope u arent let down:hugs::hugs: and if you are I hope we can all help u thru it ,But am Hoping with all my heart it's your time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it's everybody's time!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> M, I really feel odd not having a doxie avatar...:wacko:
> 
> It's like I am cyber naked, lol.

[xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, I really feel odd not having a doxie avatar...:wacko:
> 
> It's like I am cyber naked, lol.
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/0ad320ce.jpgClick to expand...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom :hugs::hugs:

:dohh: I'm manifesting to try and remember to stick the thermometer in my mouth!!! Do I HAVE to do it in the morning, can't I do it before I go to bed, stand a much better chance of remembering!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Dmom :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dohh: I'm manifesting to try and remember to stick the thermometer in my mouth!!! Do I HAVE to do it in the morning, can't I do it before I go to bed, stand a much better chance of remembering!!

Jax in the name of god :growlmad:Put the thermometer under your pillow and wen u wake shove it in your gob ,set your alarm on your fon to go off at the same time with a reminder ,Take my Temps !!!will that help ?:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I really feel odd not having a doxie avatar...:wacko:
> 
> It's like I am cyber naked, lol.

:haha::haha::haha:



dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, I don't put a lot of stock in the temps anymore after OV, but I am trying to manifest something here, lol...I just know that the big let down will hit me hard this cycle.

I'm hoping there will be no let down this month - although I agree that temps are a bit hit and miss - yours do look good this month and higher than previous months :hugs::hugs:

I had to buy a new themometer when I was away at the BFs and I could only get the normal one that goes to 1dp - so I tested by putting both in my mouth when I got home a couple of times and once it was similar but another time there was about a 0.17 degree difference :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dohh: I'm manifesting to try and remember to stick the thermometer in my mouth!!! Do I HAVE to do it in the morning, can't I do it before I go to bed, stand a much better chance of remembering!!
> 
> Jax in the name of god :growlmad:Put the thermometer under your pillow and wen u wake shove it in your gob ,set your alarm on your fon to go off at the same time with a reminder ,Take my Temps !!!will that help ?:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Despie, I had it on my bedside table right by the alarm and STILL forgot :dohh: [email protected] HELL!!! I even had a practice run on what I had to do before went to sleep last night....no hope.....:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> M, I really feel odd not having a doxie avatar...:wacko:
> 
> It's like I am cyber naked, lol.

:haha::haha: Surely there must be a 'stuffed' doxie somewhere :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk jax ,u are a lost case :nope::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Awk jax ,u are a lost case :nope::haha:

Hopeless :sad2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dohh: I'm manifesting to try and remember to stick the thermometer in my mouth!!! Do I HAVE to do it in the morning, can't I do it before I go to bed, stand a much better chance of remembering!!

NO...you cannot take it at night. I will say this, if you are one to get up and pee first thing in the morning, you could take it then...not ideal, but better than nothing.

Right now, we just have to get you consistently doing it! :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hello everyone. TGIF!!!! :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thanks Sus, feeling much better today. Maybe because it's Friday :haha: :) 

Glad you had a good time Despie, I would probably eat 3 bowls of ice cream if I was there :)

Made another appt for a second blood work for DD, I just don't want to believe her hormones are out of whack already. She doesn't have to take it after her mother at 10 :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk jax ,u are a lost case :nope::haha:
> 
> Hopeless :sad2:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

Are you POAS? I forget....Why do you need to chart....to make sure you're ovulating?


Yes...I took melatonin....It was wonderful....:sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Friday! :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Indigo77

What's going on? It seems quiet around here today...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :dohh: I'm manifesting to try and remember to stick the thermometer in my mouth!!! Do I HAVE to do it in the morning, can't I do it before I go to bed, stand a much better chance of remembering!!
> 
> NO...you cannot take it at night. I will say this, if you are one to get up and pee first thing in the morning, you could take it then...not ideal, but better than nothing.
> 
> Right now, we just have to get you consistently doing it! :growlmad::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Okay :blush: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk jax ,u are a lost case :nope::haha:
> 
> Hopeless :sad2:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Are you POAS? I forget....Why do you need to chart....to make sure you're ovulating?Click to expand...

Indigo, because I've beaten into submission by you lot!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It does feel a little quiet...someone else hit the old Nov thread.


----------



## Macwooly

I'm here after hitting the vet up for more drugs for Tiny. Got some more anti-inflammatories and some doggy sedatives to help her cope with the fireworks for the next few nights. I will sound vile but I pray for huge amounts of rain so that less fireworks go off.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Poor Tiny....:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Xoxox


----------



## Jodes2011

hi everyone i've been busy today but i've managed to come on for half hour :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> hi everyone i've been busy today but i've managed to come on for half hour :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:cake:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Jodes :cake:

My sister had to take my aunt into the care home today as she has really deteriorated just this week and she was sobbing when my sister left. I know it's the best for her but it is really upsetting :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

That's so sad, BF....:cry::cry::cry:.....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Macwooly

M :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Jodes :cake:
> 
> My sister had to take my aunt into the care home today as she has really deteriorated just this week and she was sobbing when my sister left. I know it's the best for her but it is really upsetting :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Finally I am back. 

Jodes, HB again!!! How big was the cake? :)

Despie, beautiful children, beautiful swans. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

how was the dentist?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> how was the dentist?

We didn't go yet, I am still at work. We'll get on the road after 5pm (EST) and spend this weekend in New York. The appt is for tomorrow morning. It's only 2:30 here now :cry:

I meant, back from the meeting, no more left for today :happydance: I hope :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I miss NYC. My mom was a NY native, grew up on Long Island and I did an intership in NYC when I was young.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

God help me, I've been eating so much chocolate today. Everyone brings to work their Halloween leftovers and there's a pyramid on each desk, including conf rooms. Can't stop myself, although I am not the only one, still&#8230; :dohh:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I miss NYC. My mom was a NY native, grew up on Long Island and I did an intership in NYC when I was young.

That's great. I miss it too sometimes, when I see a movie, or hear music I used to listen when I lived there, not as often anymore though. It was very difficult to get used to the life I am living now, since I was always a city girl and now, only nature and wilderness surrounds me. :haha: But I am glad I made the change. I think, it's much better and safer for the children and their parents here. But my friends, mine and DH's parents, even as you see my dentist and the accountant :) are still there.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Found it and scanned it last night. This is my brother and I; I was my DD's age now. I am surprised that most of my childhood pictures are B&W, that is so strange.

https://i1202.photobucket.com/albums/bb373/5hooting_5tar/Kids/img022.jpg

you guys have any baby pictures, I am a sucker for them :haha: My DH only has like 2 of them and still hates to pose when I try to photograph him
:growlmad:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Wow, there's so much action here :haha: I can hardly keep up :wacko::dohh::haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Oh, dmom, forgot to ask you, what was the resolution of the physic scandal? Did she ever refund your money?


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Oh, dmom, forgot to ask you, what was the resolution of the physic scandal? Did she ever refund your money?

PP did and she read for me...it's on the journal. I am not taking any of it seriously.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

That is so cute Despie, thank you, are you on the left or the right? Is that your sister? Lovely&#8230; :hugs: :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Lovely pictures, Tracey! I love the one with all your kids together! 

OMG, 55.....Your daughter looks just like you!


----------



## dachsundmom

Lovely pics girls!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> Lovely pictures, Tracey! I love the one with all your kids together!
> 
> OMG, 55.....Your daughter looks just like you!

I guess that's a good thing? :haha: Thank you. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

5hooting 5tar said:


> Oh, dmom, forgot to ask you, what was the resolution of the physic scandal? Did she ever refund your money?

Brooke....Why are you always in middle of the scandals?..:rofl::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess bc I can't keep my damned mouth shut, lol. :haha:

Seriously, I just assume that everyone gets my sense of humor and there's no issue to be had...:blush:

Ummmm, but I can think of 2 that you had...not a scandal, but a difficulty!:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Just saw a holly:) smiley on the other thread used by prettyinpink for (BB) and I used to add that to my posts whenever the conversation was about dogs, now I see what is actually means, omg, I am so stupid, lol

I am actually laughing so loud, people are looking at me, some thought I was crying :haha: , damn, I need to stop

So hard to make straight face.

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously?! :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

5hooting 5tar said:


> Just saw a holly:) smiley on the other thread used by prettyinpink for (BB) and I used to add that to my posts whenever the conversation was about dogs, now I see what is actually means, omg, I am so stupid, lol
> 
> I am actually laughing so loud, people are looking at me, some thought I was crying :haha: , damn, I need to stop
> 
> So hard to make straight face.
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I guess bc I can't keep my damned mouth shut, lol. :haha:
> 
> Seriously, I just assume that everyone gets my sense of humor and there's no issue to be had...:blush:
> 
> Ummmm, but I can think of 2 that you had...not a scandal, but a difficulty!:haha:


I was just kidding....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I only remember the one with HM.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I only remember the one with HM.....

The other I am thinking of was a private matter and totally misconstrued...oh, there was that very hopeful person too, lol :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Ok, I'm ok now and will need to get ready to go home.
If I don't see you till Monday, have a great weekend everybody :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> Ok, I'm ok now and will need to get ready to go home.
> If I don't see you till Monday, have a great weekend everybody :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
It has been a long day. Had the NT Ultrasound today and the nuchal fold was 1.6 which is normal. Did the Triple screen blood test part 1 today and if I don't hear back from them by next week everything will be good with baby. I go back in December to do second part of screenings and we get to find out sex...Husband said that is important because I'll be shopping as soon as I find out the sex. Hee Hee. Hope you ladies are having a good day and if you are not, tomorrow will be a better day...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Ok, I'm ok now and will need to get ready to go home.
> If I don't see you till Monday, have a great weekend everybody :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

We will miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> It has been a long day. Had the NT Ultrasound today and the nuchal fold was 1.6 which is normal. Did the Triple screen blood test part 1 today and if I don't hear back from them by next week everything will be good with baby. I go back in December to do second part of screenings and we get to find out sex...Husband said that is important because I'll be shopping as soon as I find out the sex. Hee Hee. Hope you ladies are having a good day and if you are not, tomorrow will be a better day...

 Great news garnet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Excellent news Garnet :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Right am completely lost to wot happened today but I hope everyone is ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Had a mad busy day today ,went shopping ,then for lunch then for a big walk ,,I missed u ladies today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Despie what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Despie what a nightmare :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know,I feel so helpless ,but they don't want me to get involved or to say anything to her ,:nope:How horrible for them ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's terrible, Tracey....:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That's terrible, Tracey....:nope::nope::::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

They should be ashamed! Your poor uncle has enough to deal with! :growlmad: 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's very good news, Garnet!


----------



## Garnet

Wow Despie,
That is how some families are though, they can fight one minute then the next they are all lovey dovey. Yes it is best to stay out cause those types will find others to blame besides themselves...Sorry u have to deal with that...


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, I'm back from Paris and have a girlfriend visiting for the weekend, so I'll be on later in the weekend when she leaves :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I am so sorry about your day.:cry::hugs:


Hi NS...:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

great news Garnet!

Despie sorry about the family drama :(


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

T I'm sorry that this stuff is going on, please remember that it's not within your power to fix this situation, you've done so much to help already :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> T I'm sorry that this stuff is going on, please remember that it's not within your power to fix this situation, you've done so much to help already :hugs::hugs:

Thank god u are back ,:hugs:This place isnt the same without you and u have made me so much happier today ,love u Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well if anyone crosses me today ,:growlmad::growlmad::grr::grr::grr:my bloody hubby has had me up since half five snoring and tried to get back to sleep but I was so cross with wot happened yesterday I couldn't get back to sleep so I tossed and turned and tried desperately to get over asleep again finally giving up and coming downstairs :growlmad:I will now prob fall asleep tonight at the fireworks display in my aunts and will find it harder to cope with the situation as I am now sleep deprived and grumpy :haha:Morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs:N.s ,glad u are back :hugs::hugs:Jodes hope u had a lovely bday :hugs::hugs:Brooke ,big hugs my friend :hugs::hugs:B.f good luck for today's test :hugs::hugs:Indigo garnet wooly sus sum googly llbean Sarah s.s mm and I have probably forgot others ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

Morning ,lovely ,any plans for today ,where is everyone ,won't be on much tonight as we are having a party and fireworks as ds goes back to school on Monday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am getting ready to go to the grocery store, other than that...I think it will be quiet today.


----------



## LLbean

HI!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HI!!!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ,are u still temping or giving it a break?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ,are u still temping or giving it a break?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

actually started again today cause the acupuncture lady wants me to so I will add mt chart to my sig again soon


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI!!!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ,are u still temping or giving it a break?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> actually started again today cause the acupuncture lady wants me to so I will add mt chart to my sig again soonClick to expand...

O good ,I am very nosey and like to know wot stage my lovely ladies are at ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

it's up now :D


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> it's up now :D

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Another charter, lol!


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean So are u about ten days past ovulation ?are u testing soon?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Llbean So are u about ten days past ovulation ?are u testing soon?:hugs::hugs:

not sure when I ovulated but I still have HCG in my system so it would not be accurate. So no...plus last night at the movies I had some intense pain in what seemed to be my left ovary...so perhaps I ovulated then? So hard to tell after a D&C to tell you the truth


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean So are u about ten days past ovulation ?are u testing soon?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> not sure when I ovulated but I still have HCG in my system so it would not be accurate. So no...plus last night at the movies I had some intense pain in what seemed to be my left ovary...so perhaps I ovulated then? So hard to tell after a D&C to tell you the truthClick to expand...

Sorry Huni ,hope I haven't upset you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Llbean So are u about ten days past ovulation ?are u testing soon?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> not sure when I ovulated but I still have HCG in my system so it would not be accurate. So no...plus last night at the movies I had some intense pain in what seemed to be my left ovary...so perhaps I ovulated then? So hard to tell after a D&C to tell you the truthClick to expand...
> 
> Sorry Huni ,hope I haven't upset you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

no not at all!

I am :thumbup: I promise. :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Llbean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

you are so sweet. It takes a LOT to upset me. And I am all better from what happened now so I can talk freely now. I swear to you I am fine


----------



## Desperado167

Well back from our party ,feel so sick ,apple tart and cream ,hotdogs popcorn crisps buns and burgers ,I think I ate too much ,but all had fun ,did I miss anything ,?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi T!


----------



## Sus09

Despie is back and had a great time!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie is back and had a great time!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Awk thanks Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

After all of that food, you should probably go and lay down! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi T!

Hi b ,so relieved ,my aunt and uncle seemed fine and really happy to see kids and I think we cheered them up :happydance:,I will sleep better tonight ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> After all of that food, you should probably go and lay down! LOL

I do feel a bit sick :blush::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Do you have some herbal teas? mint tea or green tea? it is great for heavy digestion.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Do you have some herbal teas? mint tea or green tea? it is great for heavy digestion.

I do have,great idea ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eat the ginger candies!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Eat the ginger candies!

They are long gone ,the kids liked them ,:haha:


----------



## Sus09

ginger candies! did you make them?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> ginger candies! did you make them?

No I bought them in the health shop ,they were yummy ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

They sound nice, ginger candy! 
I love health shops, I am a big fan of all sort of teas, herbs and other things, I always spend a fortune in them!


----------



## dachsundmom

I can honestly say, unless it's good old sweet iced tea, I cannot stand the stuff, lol.

I would last a day in the UK.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> I can honestly say, unless it's good old sweet iced tea, I cannot stand the stuff, lol.
> 
> I would last a day in the UK.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I am a tea addict! I had to find herbals as I was drinking too much of the ordinary tea and it has lots of caffeine! 

Are you more of Coffee person?


----------



## Desperado167

I love the health food shops too :thumbup:Yuk sweet tea b,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess you guys don't drink you tea on ice, do you?:haha:

Sus, I am a coffee whore, lol. It has gotten much better...2-3 cups a day, but when AF shows, I go all out, lol.

I don't like flavored coffee drinks, I drink it black with sugar.:blush:


----------



## Sus09

Well Ladies,
The X Factor has finished and my OH has started moaning again about me being here.
What a day of grief he has given me:growlmad::growlmad::ninja::ninja::ninja:

So in order to get a bit of peace and for him to shut up I am going to go!

Good night lovelies!!! Speak tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

You do like your coffee then if you like it black!
I am like mine white with brown sugar but I do preffer my tea! and yes hot!
However in the summer a nice iced tea can be nice... specially when I am in Spain in the heat!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Bye Sus! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone,heading to bed myself ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good night T!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Bf ,been thinking of you ,how are u today lovely xxxxx,had a great sleep and have woke up hungry but am all blocked up and stuffy today ,kids at Sunday school this morning and am going to macdonalds for pancakes ,Hows everyone today ,any plans ,any news ?,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes wooly indigo garnetsus sum ss googly jax bf n.s Brooke llbean Sarah mm,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Hey hun i'm back for the time being just been hetic these past few days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hey hun i'm back for the time being just been hetic these past few days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Great to see you back ,I know How it is ,this weeks been mad with the kids off school,and dh hasn't felt well since yesterday ,he always takes sick wen he's meant to be off spending time with the kids :nope:Man flu,:hugs::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hey hun i'm back for the time being just been hetic these past few days xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Great to see you back ,I know How it is ,this weeks been mad with the kids off school,and dh hasn't felt well since yesterday ,he always takes sick wen he's meant to be off spending time with the kids :nope:Man flu,:hugs::haha:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: men eh! How are you? Are you testing today? :winkwink: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxx

How is everyone else doing with testing? BF any news? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Testing in the morning but I def think it's too early and it willbe a bfn .b will probably test ,not sure about butterfly ,am ok a bit worried about my hospital apt on wednesday ,I suppose I know there's nothing much more they can do for me and it's depressing ,the nurse started questioning me the last time why I kept doing this to myself and it must be such a stress on my dh and thus the kids ,:cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T, thanks for thinking about me that made me :cry: lol 

Don't think I will test today as had a temp drop and can't face the thought of another bfn :nope:

Lots of :dust: to those who are testing xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi T, thanks for thinking about me that made me :cry: lol
> 
> Don't think I will test today as had a temp drop and can't face the thought of another bfn :nope:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to those who are testing xxx

U are very welcome lovely ,sorry I made you :cry:,I really hope things get better ,am gutted for u ,:friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Testing in the morning but I def think it's too early and it willbe a bfn .b will probably test ,not sure about butterfly ,am ok a bit worried about my hospital apt on wednesday ,I suppose I know there's nothing much more they can do for me and it's depressing ,the nurse started questioning me the last time why I kept doing this to myself and it must be such a stress on my dh and thus the kids ,:cry::cry::nope::nope:

try not to worry too much about it :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi T, thanks for thinking about me that made me :cry: lol
> 
> Don't think I will test today as had a temp drop and can't face the thought of another bfn :nope:
> 
> Lots of :dust: to those who are testing xxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning Brooke ,:flower::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

morning brooke :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone, that is my friend away, I've just been to the gym and need to go and do some work now so I can take my annual leave next week.

had a brilliant time with my friend, went out for nice meals drank loads of wine, visited some tourist stuff. There were tons of fireworks around my way last night and I was thinking of Macwooly and her poor dog, next year when I have my dog I'll definitely go away for Guy Fawkes.

Despie sounds like you had a lovely fireworks party even if DH is driving you mad today :haha:

I don't drink tea at all, not even herbal though I have to force myself occasionally out of politeness, to me herbal tea just tastes like dirty water out a burn or something :rofl:

Mind you it is so freezing here now that I'll probably start on the hot chocolate soon, it was well below freezing last night and we've also had a couple of days of freezing fog.


----------



## Desperado167

N.s great to hear from you and am so happy u have had a Lovely relaxing weekend with your friend ,just wot u needed ,yay for your annual leave too ,at bloody last a much deserved break :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Matey, I'm dying for the time off, work has been really stressful lately, and my boss gave me a total bollocking Friday as well (some politicial stuff went down that I was not aware of) and also told me he wants me to go long haul later this month, which I jsut can't do with getting my puppy.


----------



## Jodes2011

NS :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

When is Tyra coming home?


----------



## Macwooly

NS :hugs: You don't need a bollocking when you have no idea what's gone on :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks ladies, yeah I was not expecting that considering the amount of work I've put in lately and that I've been away from home so much. 

I'm not based in the same country as him so unless he tells me I don't know what's going on. Mostly I shrug it off by Friday I was so tired that I got off the phone and blubbed, I was really glad that D was there to give me a bit of support.

Tyra will be coming home next weekend or weekend after, it will be so nice to have a wee doggy again.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks Matey, I'm dying for the time off, work has been really stressful lately, and my boss gave me a total bollocking Friday as well (some politicial stuff went down that I was not aware of) and also told me he wants me to go long haul later this month, which I jsut can't do with getting my puppy.

Name and address please of your boss :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:,can't wait to see doggie pics ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks ladies, yeah I was not expecting that considering the amount of work I've put in lately and that I've been away from home so much.
> 
> I'm not based in the same country as him so unless he tells me I don't know what's going on. Mostly I shrug it off by Friday I was so tired that I got off the phone and blubbed, I was really glad that D was there to give me a bit of support.
> 
> Tyra will be coming home next weekend or weekend after, it will be so nice to have a wee doggy again.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We have decided on Tyra, right? LOL


----------



## NorthStar

Yep, it's a Scandinavian name which I wanted but also a homage to Tyra Banks one of the biggest attention seekers of the modern age - either way it works.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yep, it's a Scandinavian name which I wanted but also a homage to Tyra Banks one of the biggest attention seekers of the modern age - either way it works.

:haha::haha:I like ,xxxx


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: 

T....How were the pancakes? I have not had any in years. I just told my hubby we should go get pancakes.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> T....How were the pancakes? I have not had any in years. I just told my hubby we should go get pancakes.

Lovely and u get a warm tub of syrup with them ,now making bacon and sausage sarnies for the l,o 's and oh then off to see tin tin ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

bacon sardines?

do you wrap the fish in bacon? OMG, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Sardines are sandwiches in UK-land aren't they? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I suspect that was Autocorrect at it's finest Despie?

(Last time I was in NI no one certainly offered me a sandwich with bacon sausage and sardine in it, if they had I would have made my excuses, and left)


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Sardines are sandwiches in UK-land aren't they? :haha:

Sorry it was meant to be sarnies ,it's my stupid iPad lol omg sardines wrapped around bacon yuk :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I nearly had a mouth spew reading it ha ha :rofl: Autocorrect strikes again!


----------



## Indigo77

It sounds delicious! :haha:

Do you ever get to watch grownups movies these days, T?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> It sounds delicious! :haha:
> 
> Do you ever get to watch grownups movies these days, T?

The last grown up movie I went out to see was the Bourne ultimatum In 2007 ,:blush:I don't mind but as I can easily rent out wotever I miss in DVD ,the last DVD was bridesmaids and it was so funny ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I just watched 'Bridesmaids' :rofl::haha::haha:





Look.....delicious! :haha:

https://www2.worldpub.net/images/saveurmag/126-bacon-wrapped-sardines400.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick:

OMFG, I was trying to figure out how you got your kids to eat bacon wrapped, stinky, tinned fish, lol. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :sick:
> 
> OMFG, I was trying to figure out how you got your kids to eat bacon wrapped, stinky, tinned fish, lol. :haha:

Just showed them that pic and they all ran ,:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

The only way that effer would go in my mouth would be at gunpoint.

Some nationality eats this if Indigo found the picture.


----------



## dachsundmom

Probably Swedes, lol


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> The only way that effer would go in my mouth would be at gunpoint.
> 
> Some nationality eats this if Indigo found the picture.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Probably Swedes, lol

That is truly a repellent dish. I hate sardines they just smell like catfood to me :sick:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Probably Swedes, lol
> 
> That is truly a repellent dish. I hate sardines they just smell like catfood to me :sick:Click to expand...

My cat loves them and grilled pilchards :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Exactly, perfect for cats, not so much for human consumption.


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!

Glad you are back NS

lots of sneezing already today...hmmm...and some not so pleasant vivid dreams last night...oh well hope I am not getting sick

:hug: to all!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi LL - yep I'm hopefully home now for a couple of months, I sure hope so.

Can you get some echinacea? That is supposed to help with resisiting colds and making them shorter as well.


----------



## Sus09

:rofl: Sardines wrapped in bacon :sick:


----------



## Butterfly67

I quite like the sound and the look of bacon wrapped sardines :haha::haha:

Just baking some carrot and ginger cakes to cheer me up lol :cake:


----------



## Sus09

Carrot and Ginger cakes!!!:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Yummy! That would definitely cheer me up as well! :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies!

How is everyone today?

I had a good day today. My OH and I went for a long walk around a lake as the weather was lovely! I also cooked few dishes for the week and I am now hiding trying to do some work for my classes and watching a cartoon film:haha::haha::haha:

My OH can´t moan about me being here today!


----------



## Viking15

NS, I'm so glad you are back! Your boss sounds like he needs education in better communication. You poor dear. Working so hard and then getting a tongue lashing. Not right!!!!!! I'm glad you have some vacation now to recover.


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> Look.....delicious! :haha:
> 
> https://www2.worldpub.net/images/saveurmag/126-bacon-wrapped-sardines400.jpg

D would love that but to me it looks :sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> How is everyone today?
> 
> I had a good day today. My OH and I went for a long walk around a lake as the weather was lovely! I also cooked few dishes for the week and I am now hiding trying to do some work for my classes and watching a cartoon film:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> My OH can´t moan about me being here today!

Glad u had a lovely day with your oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> You poor dear. Working so hard and then getting a tongue lashing. Not right!!!!!!

Isn't a tongue lashing supposed to be saved for the TWW?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> You poor dear. Working so hard and then getting a tongue lashing. Not right!!!!!!
> 
> Isn't a tongue lashing supposed to be saved for the TWW?:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I can't believe it but I am sick :nope:Been up all nite with a sore throat cough and really blocked up nose and couldn't sleep ,:growlmad:I hate being sick ,I have an eye test early this morning and am meant to be going for lunch and to the park with the girls ,it's their last day off but I feel awful and honestly I am never sick ,,I was just thinking if the fertilaid shortened the first part of my cycle surely it will shorten the second part too ?how's everyone else today ,sus sum mm llbean garnet indigo brook n.s Sarah jodes googly b.f s.s ,wooly ,any plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Sorry you're sick Despie! That's no good! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Sorry you're sick Despie! That's no good! Hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Thanks Hun .I hate wasting time being Ill and I hate staying in ,:haha:How you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

I'm pretty good thanks! Just waiting to ov... Dum-di-dum... Hoping tomorrow!

Yeah I hate being sick too.. I must say it's one of the things I worry about re parenthood - i don't know how you keep going, all I ever want to do is lounge on the sofa feeling sorry for myself!


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> I'm pretty good thanks! Just waiting to ov... Dum-di-dum... Hoping tomorrow!
> 
> Yeah I hate being sick too.. I must say it's one of the things I worry about re parenthood - i don't know how you keep going, all I ever want to do is lounge on the sofa feeling sorry for myself!

Well the two older ones are going to school today but I had promised the other two a trip out ,am going to gargle salt and water and take some paracetamol as I really need to go to the optician ,wen do you usually ovulate?hope tomorrow's your day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Despie! So sorry to hear that you are sick! Look after yourself hun :hugs::hugs:

I am not at my best either, ate something yesterday that has made me really bloated and I feel like a balloon. On my way to my "lovely" job now.

Hope you ov soon googly! I have EWCM, ov pain but sparkling white OPKs and extremelly low temperatures for me, I dont get what is going on :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,your temps are going down so u should o soon ,how long does your surge usually last ?sorry u feel unwell and have to go to work ,that sucks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I think I have a very short surge as I have only managed to catch it once since Ttc. I havent hit such low temps till now, oh well, lets see what happens.

Hope you get well soon lovely xxx


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> Hi Despie! So sorry to hear that you are sick! Look after yourself hun :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am not at my best either, ate something yesterday that has made me really bloated and I feel like a balloon. On my way to my "lovely" job now.
> 
> Hope you ov soon googly! I have EWCM, ov pain but sparkling white OPKs and extremelly low temperatures for me, I dont get what is going on :shrug:

Thanks Sus, hang in there - my OPKs were stark white yesterday; today had a faint line at 7am, about 50% there at 1pm and now a strong +ve at 8.30pm! Quick turnaround :D weird cos I usually get a couple of days warning on the OPK... Not complaining :thumbup: hope yours turns up soon as well! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I think I have a very short surge as I have only managed to catch it once since Ttc. I havent hit such low temps till now, oh well, lets see what happens.
> 
> Hope you get well soon lovely xxx

Thanks Hun ,u too ,my surge usually only lasts twelve hours and I have missed it loads of times but not since temping ,hope the low temp means o ,u will have to be extra nice to oh for tonight :winkwink::hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie! So sorry to hear that you are sick! Look after yourself hun :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am not at my best either, ate something yesterday that has made me really bloated and I feel like a balloon. On my way to my "lovely" job now.
> 
> Hope you ov soon googly! I have EWCM, ov pain but sparkling white OPKs and extremelly low temperatures for me, I dont get what is going on :shrug:
> 
> Thanks Sus, hang in there - my OPKs were stark white yesterday; today had a faint line at 7am, about 50% there at 1pm and now a strong +ve at 8.30pm! Quick turnaround :D weird cos I usually get a couple of days warning on the OPK... Not complaining :thumbup: hope yours turns up soon as well! :hugs:Click to expand...

Googly ,I was just the same this month ,barely a line at seven and by two I had a Smiley face ,time to get jiggy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

It's funny how things can be so different month to month eh! Good that you caught it anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> It's funny how things can be so different month to month eh! Good that you caught it anyway :thumbup:

Thanks lovely ,:hugs:U too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sory you feel poorly my lovely gorgeous friend sending you lots of hugs your way and i hope you get better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Hope all the ladies feeling ill get better soon :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning Ladies :flower:

I'm on holidays, yippee, did some work last night so hopefully I won't have to log on to my work laptop for the rest of the week.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Can I please move on to December?


----------



## NorthStar

Yep November is dead to me!


----------



## Macwooly

NS & Dmom :hugs: Really praying that if the old :witch: gets you then you get a fabulous Christmas gift of BFPs each :dust::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks Wooly.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning Ladies :flower:
> 
> I'm on holidays, yippee, did some work last night so hopefully I won't have to log on to my work laptop for the rest of the week.

:dance::dance::dance::drunk::drunk::coolio::icecream::juggle::juggle::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sory you feel poorly my lovely gorgeous friend sending you lots of hugs your way and i hope you get better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks lovely ,got some strepsils and pain killers ,and a box of hankies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What are strepsils?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What are strepsils?

Throat lozenges,lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh...I thought it was something bacon wrapped.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Like sardines? :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh...I thought it was something bacon wrapped.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, did you POAS today?


----------



## Desperado167

y:O I hope someone is looking after theses little angels ,god bless them :cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have never been to a cemetery. :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T...that's terribly sad...:nope:...and I am sorry you are sick....:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That is a sad story Despie :hugs:

DM were your grandparents passed away before you were born? I don't really visit the cemetery as I prefer to think of people as they were in life.


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I have had both sets of grandparents pass, my favorite uncle, and my mother. :cry:

My family cremates, so I've never seen an actual burial.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Aaah right, all my rellies that have passed away have been buried, myself I think I'd want to be cremated, but only because I've watched a lot of zombie movies, I don't want to come back and be eating anyone's brains :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We still have my mother's ashes on a shelf in my dining room.:nope:

DD refuses to be away from them; it's pretty sad to see, when the tornado sirens go off in the summer, the first thing the kid grabs is the urn.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We still have my mother's ashes on a shelf in my dining room.:nope:
> 
> DD refuses to be away from them; it's pretty sad to see, when the tornado sirens go off in the summer, the first thing the kid grabs is the urn.:nope:

Awk bless her ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That's really a shame, still shows how much your Mom is missed.

One uncle got cremated and had his ashes brought back to Scotland and scattered into the ocean.


----------



## dachsundmom

I gotta do something bc it's starting to get to me....it's kind of a joke now, I'll put antlers on the urn for Xmas.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...that's terribly sad...:nope:...and I am sorry you are sick....:hugs:

Thank u,just loaded with the cold and a sore throat :hugs::hugs:yes was a sad day ,that poor woman ,I wonder did she ever successfully carry and get to keep any of her babies :nope::hugs:Or if she's all alone ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, did you POAS today?

Yep ,a big fat negative ,but I have had af type cramps on and off today and a huge temp dip ,I think the witch will be early :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tracey, did you POAS today?
> 
> Yep ,a big fat negative ,but I have had af type cramps on and off today and a huge temp dip ,I think the witch will be early :growlmad:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: AF cramps have started here too :(


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie :hugs: AF cramps have started here too :(

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Can I just say that this is the beat looking LP I have ever had and I think it's all for nothing, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Can I just say that this is the beat looking LP I have ever had and I think it's all for nothing, lol.


Just wait.....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Can I just say that this is the beat looking LP I have ever had and I think it's all for nothing, lol.
> 
> 
> Just wait.....:hugs:Click to expand...

Ok...:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where the heck is jax with her thermometer ?:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke, Wooly, Despie....

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Bless you indigo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Where the heck is jax with her thermometer ?:haha:

She's probably taking the temp of a bottle of wine as I type this.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where the heck is jax with her thermometer ?:haha:
> 
> She's probably taking the temp of a bottle of wine as I type this.:haha:Click to expand...

She popped in somewhere writing she had nothing to report...


----------



## Indigo77

And she has a lovely new avatar for Remembrance Day....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where the heck is jax with her thermometer ?:haha:
> 
> She's probably taking the temp of a bottle of wine as I type this.:haha:Click to expand...

Shhh,does she have a bit of a drink problem?:wine::wine::drunk::drunk::drunk:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Yes, that was the POAS thread, this morning.


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where the heck is jax with her thermometer ?:haha:
> 
> She's probably taking the temp of a bottle of wine as I type this.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Shhh,does she have a bit of a drink problem?:wine::wine::drunk::drunk::drunk:Click to expand...

:rofl: only in the summertime....:haha:

Shhhh!


----------



## Desperado167

O rite :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, it's year-round...she said she just moved the party indoors bc of the weather.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No, it's year-round...she said she just moved the party indoors bc of the weather.:haha:

Awk bless her ,her job is so stressfu :)l ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello
What a busy day!
I have my evening class at the university due to start in 10 minutes... arrrghhh I feel so lazy! Would rather be home, I dont finish till 9.00 pm :cry:

Well on the good side, a tini pink line has started to apperar on my sparkling white OPKs, so hopefullyI will have my surge and Ovulate between thenext couple fo days, otherwise I will have to delay my 7 DPO blood test.

How is everyone today? 
I don't seem to get the chance to be here a lot lately :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::happydance::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello
> What a busy day!
> I have my evening class at the university due to start in 10 minutes... arrrghhh I feel so lazy! Would rather be home, I dont finish till 9.00 pm :cry:
> 
> Well on the good side, a tini pink line has started to apperar on my sparkling white OPKs, so hopefullyI will have my surge and Ovulate between thenext couple fo days, otherwise I will have to delay my 7 DPO blood test.
> 
> How is everyone today?
> I don't seem to get the chance to be here a lot lately :cry:

We are always happy to see u Hun no matter how big or little it is,:hugs:Yay for the line ,hope it darkens soon ,sorry u have to work late .will mss your fun and laughter and lovely sweet smiley face ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> We still have my mother's ashes on a shelf in my dining room.:nope:
> 
> DD refuses to be away from them; it's pretty sad to see, when the tornado sirens go off in the summer, the first thing the kid grabs is the urn.:nope:

Awwwwww bless her :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, your chart does look super fabulous. Much manifesting being done over here on your behalf! :dust: :dust: :dust: 
I really need you guys to get your BFPs and join us over on the bump side. It's scary over there. :dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

I won't go there, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, your chart does look super fabulous. Much manifesting being done over here on your behalf! :dust: :dust: :dust:
> I really need you guys to get your BFPs and join us over on the bump side. It's scary over there. :dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Awk Bless ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Despie, sorry you are not well and the BFN although early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Been out at my aunt's house all day sorting some of her stuff and seeing her in the home - she was crying in the beginning but I think a bit better later :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I won't go there, lol

You might be asked to......:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly :hugs: I can't imagine how hard today has been for you :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie, sorry you are not well and the BFN although early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Been out at my aunt's house all day sorting some of her stuff and seeing her in the home - she was crying in the beginning but I think a bit better later :cry:


It's heartbreaking, I know....:cry::cry::cry:

Is she at a nice place, though? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I won't go there, lol
> 
> You might be asked to......:haha:Click to expand...

And you and I will last a day...:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie, sorry you are not well and the BFN although early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Been out at my aunt's house all day sorting some of her stuff and seeing her in the home - she was crying in the beginning but I think a bit better later :cry:

Awk bless her ,am sure she will settle down soon and meet some new friends and then you won't be able to keep her quiet ,:hugs::hugs:Big hugs for you too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I won't go there, lol
> 
> You might be asked to......:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> And you and I will last a day...:haha:Click to expand...

No....we will just refuse to leave....not before they pry our cold, dead fingers from our keyboards....:haha::winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie, sorry you are not well and the BFN although early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Been out at my aunt's house all day sorting some of her stuff and seeing her in the home - she was crying in the beginning but I think a bit better later :cry:
> 
> 
> It's heartbreaking, I know....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Is she at a nice place, though? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes thanks Indigo it is a really nice place - a big well kept Victorian house with a lovely woman who runs it and we went out for a walk and saw a deer! She has her own room with some of her things in and she knows who we are still so that is a blessing :hugs::hugs: But it is 100 miles away from where I live and I don't have a car so I am not sure how often I will be able to get down there :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie, sorry you are not well and the BFN although early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Been out at my aunt's house all day sorting some of her stuff and seeing her in the home - she was crying in the beginning but I think a bit better later :cry:
> 
> 
> It's heartbreaking, I know....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Is she at a nice place, though? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes thanks Indigo it is a really nice place - a big well kept Victorian house with a lovely woman who runs it and we went out for a walk and saw a deer! She has her own room with some of her things in and she knows who we are still so that is a blessing :hugs::hugs: But it is 100 miles away from where I live and I don't have a car so I am not sure how often I will be able to get down there :shrug:Click to expand...


It sounds like a very lovely place. :hugs:

Does your sister have a car?


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly it sounds like the best option and a lovely place. Such a shame you will struggle to get there as often as you wish though :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes my sister has an old banger that is about to conk out :haha::haha: - she lives near my aunt and I live near my Mum and she has a car I can borrow sometimes :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: Thanks Wooly

Despie are you feeling any better with your strepsils and sardines in bacon? :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,it will make your visits even more special for both of you ,try not and worry ,she is in the best place ,and safe ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No more bacon wrapped fish!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs: Thanks Wooly
> 
> Despie are you feeling any better with your strepsils and sardines in bacon? :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have a really heavy cold and blocked up nose and a cough ,my throat is a bit sore off and on ,just got the kids asleep and am having some paracetamol then an early night ,:thumbup:Def no sardines for me :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No more bacon wrapped fish!

I think I would actually be sick even smelling it ,:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Thanks Wooly
> 
> Despie are you feeling any better with your strepsils and sardines in bacon? :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have a really heavy cold and blocked up nose and a cough ,my throat is a bit sore off and on ,just got the kids asleep and am having some paracetamol then an early night ,:thumbup:Def no sardines for me :haha:Click to expand...

Not good, hope DH is looking after you :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Now get to bed :trouble:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Thanks Wooly
> 
> Despie are you feeling any better with your strepsils and sardines in bacon? :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have a really heavy cold and blocked up nose and a cough ,my throat is a bit sore off and on ,just got the kids asleep and am having some paracetamol then an early night ,:thumbup:Def no sardines for me :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Not good, hope DH is looking after you :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Now get to bed :trouble:Click to expand...

Ok mum ,:winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No more bacon wrapped fish!
> 
> I think I would actually be sick even smelling it ,:haha:Click to expand...

That's a sign! :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No more bacon wrapped fish!
> 
> I think I would actually be sick even smelling it ,:haha:Click to expand...

But you have a blocked nose so you wouldn't smell it :haha::hugs:

Get an early night and I hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No more bacon wrapped fish!
> 
> I think I would actually be sick even smelling it ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a sign! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No more bacon wrapped fish!
> 
> I think I would actually be sick even smelling it ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That's a sign! :haha:Click to expand...

. :haha::haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

I could def smell sardines if I can smell oh's socks :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I could def smell sardines if I can smell oh's socks :haha:

:sick: :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> I could def smell sardines if I can smell oh's socks :haha:

:sick:


----------



## Indigo77

:sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite ladies ,badly need some sleep ,talk tomorrow ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Love you T, sleep well :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Night T :sleep::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:,freezing cold damp day grrrr but I am going xmas shopping :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Butterfly hope u don't feel as sad today :hugs::hugs:Sus ,hope u get to come on and see us for a bit :hugs::hugs::hugs:N.s miss you ,indigo and garnet praying for your extra sticky beans ,llbean wooly jodes Brooke s.s googly sum mm ,how are u all today ,any news ?AFM ,still loaded with the cold but throat is not as bad today :thumbup:Great big temp rise this morning ,thank the lord as I thought af was gonna be really early ,have a great day evetyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:,freezing cold damp day grrrr but I am going xmas shopping :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Butterfly hope u don't feel as sad today :hugs::hugs:Sus ,hope u get to come on and see us for a bit :hugs::hugs::hugs:N.s miss you ,indigo and garnet praying for your extra sticky beans ,llbean wooly jodes Brooke s.s googly sum mm ,how are u all today ,any news ?AFM ,still loaded with the cold but throat is not as bad today :thumbup:Great big temp rise this morning ,thank the lord as I thought af was gonna be really early ,have a great day evetyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i'm keeping my FX for you babe i want this so much for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Morning Despie :hi: Glad you feel a little better and hope you fully recover soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes :hugs:I know u do babes and me for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, hope you feel better soon, the temp drop yesterday was probably down to not being well looking at it, but your chart does look heaps better this month.

Not much to report from here it's nice not working but I'm still feeling quite wound up and my body is definitely protesting to all the stress of recent weeks.


----------



## Jax41

NS, lovely to have you back, chill baby :coolio:

Despie, know what you mean about the weather it's YUK!!! Makes me wanna get my Christmas lights out and cheer the place up! Have a lovely day shopping (I've gotta wait 'til Saturday!) and so hope you feel better soon :kiss:

Hope everyone else is okay? xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, hope you feel better soon, the temp drop yesterday was probably down to not being well looking at it, but your chart does look heaps better this month.
> 
> Not much to report from here it's nice not working but I'm still feeling quite wound up and my body is definitely protesting to all the stress of recent weeks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.

This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

NS, I agree with your parents about 'stuff' - I have too much of it too lol!

Jodes i like your new ticker :thumbup:

Have had a series of temp drops which make it look like AF will be early - not sure what is going on as I am almost on coverline...maybe the M word is starting to set in lol :cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> NS, I agree with your parents about 'stuff' - I have too much of it too lol!
> 
> Jodes i like your new ticker :thumbup:
> 
> Have had a series of temp drops which make it look like AF will be early - not sure what is going on as I am almost on coverline...maybe the M word is starting to set in lol :cry:

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i want this so much for you xxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.
> 
> This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.

Get those lights up Northstar!!!

I think that's a great idea, I took my Mum to see Priscilla this year for her birthday and we had great time!!!! And last Christmas we did the Rat Pack does Christmas, bit of Dean's Let it Snow! I wanna go see Les Mis (I know confession, I've never been....shock....!), but must admit it's a bit gloomy for a christmas pressie!


----------



## Macwooly

NS :hugs: Love the sound of getting tickets for your parents :thumbup:

Despie I wouldn't worry about one odd temp and feeling so ill yesterday as NS says it probably affected you. FXed this is your cycle :dust:

Jodes - excellent ticker :thumbup:

M :hugs: Sorry your temps imply AF is on her way :hugs: Still keeping FXed though :dust:

Jax - why not get the Xmas lights out :shrug: I passed a house yesterday which was covered in Xmas and it made me smile. Yesterday I watched Mr Despie in Elf :haha: My Xmas decs are going up on 2nd December :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.
> 
> This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.
> 
> Get those lights up Northstar!!!
> 
> I think that's a great idea, I took my Mum to see Priscilla this year for her birthday and we had great time!!!! And last Christmas we did the Rat Pack does Christmas, bit of Dean's Let it Snow! I wanna go see Les Mis (I know confession, I've never been....shock....!), but must admit it's a bit gloomy for a christmas pressie!Click to expand...

So jealous of you seeing Priscilla but I know as soon as it hits Brum D will take me as Priscilla is one of our favourite films :thumbup:

I've never seen Les Mis except on dvd :blush: But it should be ok for Xmas as it's not all doom and gloom :)


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.
> 
> This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.
> 
> Get those lights up Northstar!!!
> 
> I think that's a great idea, I took my Mum to see Priscilla this year for her birthday and we had great time!!!! And last Christmas we did the Rat Pack does Christmas, bit of Dean's Let it Snow! I wanna go see Les Mis (I know confession, I've never been....shock....!), but must admit it's a bit gloomy for a christmas pressie!Click to expand...
> 
> So jealous of you seeing Priscilla but I know as soon as it hits Brum D will take me as Priscilla is one of our favourite films :thumbup:
> 
> I've never seen Les Mis except on dvd :blush: But it should be ok for Xmas as it's not all doom and gloom :)Click to expand...

Gonna make you REALLY jealous now, we saw it with Jason D in it!!!! He was just SO good. Okay, I'm on the Les Mis trail :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> NS, I agree with your parents about 'stuff' - I have too much of it too lol!
> 
> Jodes i like your new ticker :thumbup:
> 
> Have had a series of temp drops which make it look like AF will be early - not sure what is going on as I am almost on coverline...maybe the M word is starting to set in lol :cry:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i want this so much for you xxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aww, thanks hon, you too. It would be lovely if we could all get bfps together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> NS, I agree with your parents about 'stuff' - I have too much of it too lol!
> 
> Jodes i like your new ticker :thumbup:
> 
> Have had a series of temp drops which make it look like AF will be early - not sure what is going on as I am almost on coverline...maybe the M word is starting to set in lol :cry:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i want this so much for you xxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aww, thanks hon, you too. It would be lovely if we could all get bfps together :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh wow, wouldn't that be fab to get a full house one month for all of us, I'd be so made up!!!:happydance:

Butterfly, I've been checking your signature, are you still going to be able to carry on TTCing with us :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Butterfly :hugs:

One crappy chart does not a M make though, and let's face it with all that's going on and moving countries, it is likely that your body is suffering a bit of stress here too :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.
> 
> This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.
> 
> Get those lights up Northstar!!!
> 
> I think that's a great idea, I took my Mum to see Priscilla this year for her birthday and we had great time!!!! And last Christmas we did the Rat Pack does Christmas, bit of Dean's Let it Snow! I wanna go see Les Mis (I know confession, I've never been....shock....!), but must admit it's a bit gloomy for a christmas pressie!Click to expand...
> 
> So jealous of you seeing Priscilla but I know as soon as it hits Brum D will take me as Priscilla is one of our favourite films :thumbup:
> 
> I've never seen Les Mis except on dvd :blush: But it should be ok for Xmas as it's not all doom and gloom :)Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna make you REALLY jealous now, we saw it with Jason D in it!!!! He was just SO good. Okay, I'm on the Les Mis trail :thumbup:Click to expand...

You can go off some people :haha::winkwink::winkwink::haha: I really am sooooooooooooooooo jealous now :sulk:

I'll just have to make do with watching him on Strictly :)


----------



## Macwooly

M - NS speaks sense :hugs: You've gone through a lot this cycle with moving country and your aunt going into the care home :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The weather is PANTS up here, we've had 3 days of freezing fog, haven't seen daylight since saturday. Tomorrow is supposed to be a better day though.
> 
> This year I'm going to get my parents tickets to a show, they are 61 and have told me that they don't want anymore "stuff" LOL. Last year I got them "We Will Rock You" so I'm going to have a look and see what's on this year.
> 
> Get those lights up Northstar!!!
> 
> I think that's a great idea, I took my Mum to see Priscilla this year for her birthday and we had great time!!!! And last Christmas we did the Rat Pack does Christmas, bit of Dean's Let it Snow! I wanna go see Les Mis (I know confession, I've never been....shock....!), but must admit it's a bit gloomy for a christmas pressie!Click to expand...
> 
> So jealous of you seeing Priscilla but I know as soon as it hits Brum D will take me as Priscilla is one of our favourite films :thumbup:
> 
> I've never seen Les Mis except on dvd :blush: But it should be ok for Xmas as it's not all doom and gloom :)Click to expand...
> 
> Gonna make you REALLY jealous now, we saw it with Jason D in it!!!! He was just SO good. Okay, I'm on the Les Mis trail :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You can go off some people :haha::winkwink::winkwink::haha: I really am sooooooooooooooooo jealous now :sulk:
> 
> I'll just have to make do with watching him on Strictly :)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Too much to reply to individually.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Too much to reply to individually.

Morning hun :hi: Love the avatar :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you....the turkeys just weren't doing it anymore, so I am manifesting my inner elf, lol


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> M - NS speaks sense :hugs: You've gone through a lot this cycle with moving country and your aunt going into the care home :hugs:

I agree, that's a whole heap of stressful stuff there, just be kind to you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies as always you all speak sense (well, most of the time :haha::haha::haha:)

Jax, I have a possibly chance of another shot which given the way I was feeling after this month I was thinking of not putting myself through but as a more sensible lady has told me I need to be able to say that I gave it my best shot :winkwink:

So I think I am going to go for soy but really need a guarantee that I won't O late as the ex will be away from what will probably be cd14 (assuming AF turns up on time). Last 2 months I have O'd on cd11 following a flight immediately beforehand, before that I think 3 months of cd13.


----------



## dachsundmom

M....I wonder who that was? :haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

M - I pray with all my heart you get your BFP but if your journey ends without then at least know you've tried all you can to get you much deserved LO :hugs:

Is it worth looking at Fertilaid? Despie said it brought her OV forward and she was only taking half the recommended dose. Someone mentioned it is oestrogen heavy so might have the desired effect for you :shrug: I'm no expert and don't know but just a thought :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> M - I pray with all my heart you get your BFP but if your journey ends without then at least know you've tried all you can to get you much deserved LO :hugs:
> 
> Is it worth looking at Fertilaid? Despie said it brought her OV forward and she was only taking half the recommended dose. Someone mentioned it is oestrogen heavy so might have the desired effect for you :shrug: I'm no expert and don't know but just a thought :hugs:

Thanks Wooly, good idea, but I am not sure I will be able to get hold of it in time unless they sell it in H&B - need to pop up there anyway to get the Soy :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, just my opinion, but I would pick soy before Fertilaid...I don't think you need the ginseng that is in it and you are very regular....I think it might be too much.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> M - I pray with all my heart you get your BFP but if your journey ends without then at least know you've tried all you can to get you much deserved LO :hugs:
> 
> Is it worth looking at Fertilaid? Despie said it brought her OV forward and she was only taking half the recommended dose. Someone mentioned it is oestrogen heavy so might have the desired effect for you :shrug: I'm no expert and don't know but just a thought :hugs:
> 
> Thanks Wooly, good idea, but I am not sure I will be able to get hold of it in time unless they sell it in H&B - need to pop up there anyway to get the Soy :thumbup:Click to expand...

I brought some from a UK seller on ebay and got it within 2 days. It's not the cheapest product though.

edited: Ignore this and go with Dmom :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> M, just my opinion, but I would pick soy before Fertilaid...I don't think you need the ginseng that is in it and you are very regular....I think it might be too much.

Go with Dmom as she does have more knowledge than me on this area :thumbup: Plus you know you can get hold of soy easier :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think Fertilaid works better for someone with irregular, long, or high estrogen cycles...just a thought, lol.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I think Fertilaid works better for someone with irregular, long, or high estrogen cycles...just a thought, lol.

I'm wondering if taking it will stuff up my oestrogen levels again? :shrug: I suppose I could take it till OV is confirmed then stop and just take my usual pre-natals


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think Fertilaid works better for someone with irregular, long, or high estrogen cycles...just a thought, lol.
> 
> I'm wondering if taking it will stuff up my oestrogen levels again? :shrug: I suppose I could take it till OV is confirmed then stop and just take my usual pre-natalsClick to expand...

Wooly I thought you were taking the fertilaid (the 'laid' part always makes me :haha:) instead of the pre-natals? Do you need all of them?x


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, I am just not a fan of anything that's a blend...save a multi vitamin. I think if it's the vitex component of FA that works for you, then it's beeter to take it singly.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, you need the folic acid in a prenatal/multi vit...FA, to my knowledge, doesn't contain it....folic acid is a must.


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think Fertilaid works better for someone with irregular, long, or high estrogen cycles...just a thought, lol.
> 
> I'm wondering if taking it will stuff up my oestrogen levels again? :shrug: I suppose I could take it till OV is confirmed then stop and just take my usual pre-natalsClick to expand...
> 
> Wooly I thought you were taking the fertilaid (the 'laid' part always makes me :haha:) instead of the pre-natals? Do you need all of them?xClick to expand...

Not taking yet only got them last week and you need to start CD1 with them :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I am just not a fan of anything that's a blend...save a multi vitamin. I think if it's the vitex component of FA that works for you, then it's beeter to take it singly.

Why.I thought getting everything from one tab was good ?:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, you need the folic acid in a prenatal/multi vit...FA, to my knowledge, doesn't contain it....folic acid is a must.

Ahh, didn't realise FA didn't have it, thought it would do! I'm just taking my multi-vit, FA, and fish oil, bit scared to take anything else in case it gives me problems although sometimes I'm sorely tempted to have a dabble!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, you need the folic acid in a prenatal/multi vit...FA, to my knowledge, doesn't contain it....folic acid is a must.

There is folic acid in it Hun ,:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, I am just not a fan of anything that's a blend...save a multi vitamin. I think if it's the vitex component of FA that works for you, then it's beeter to take it singly.

I've been really unsure of taking them since they arrived and I researched it all. D went nuts due to how much they cost till I told him I can re-sell them in ebay if I don't use them and therefore not be out of pocket :dohh:

I think I'll stick to what I'm doing as even though I am 99.9% positive AF is with me tomorrow this has still be a positive cycle :)


----------



## Jax41

Despie, did you get all your shopping done?x


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a1189ec0.jpg


----------



## Macwooly

What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

See, you learn something new everyday! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Despie, did you get all your shopping done?x

I got about another half a dozen presents ,I have about fifty kids to buy and about ten adults ,I also buy the teachers ,gonna take me forever ,if someone could give me a few thousand I would be ok :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I am just a less is more type of person when it comes to supplements and if one is going to have a bad reaction to a new item, if there are too many in the tablet, you'll never know which one it is...

Same with cold medication, you can buy one that will mask every symptom you have, problem is, you might start out with a sore throat, but not have it 3 days later, when you're fighting the stuffy nose...there's no reason to take meds for something you no longer have...if that makes any sense. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

T, the teacher presents are the hardest ones for me to pick, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)

I went into the disney shop and bought princess pjs for the girls ,also bought Thomas the tank engine pjs for another l.o and some disney DVDs ,then I got lovely sparkly Cinderella shoes for dd and a dress up Cinderella outfit ,she will love it ,:thumbup:It's hard to know wot to buy the older ones:shrug::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> T, the teacher presents are the hardest ones for me to pick, lol

Wine, you can't go wrong with wine believe me!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)
> 
> I went into the disney shop and bought princess pjs for the girls ,also bought Thomas the tank engine pjs for another l.o and some disney DVDs ,then I got lovely sparkly Cinderella shoes for dd and a dress up Cinderella outfit ,she will love it ,:thumbup:It's hard to know wot to buy the older nephews as they are 12,13 and 15 and 19 ,:shrug::kiss:Click to expand...

Ahh, lovely shopping! Are your newphews sporty? How about a voucher from the big sport mega store places (used to be JJB but I think they've gone bust now??), I know it's a bit of a cop out with a voucher but it always hit the spot with my cousins boys.


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, I am just not a fan of anything that's a blend...save a multi vitamin. I think if it's the vitex component of FA that works for you, then it's beeter to take it singly.
> 
> I've been really unsure of taking them since they arrived and I researched it all. D went nuts due to how much they cost till I told him I can re-sell them in ebay if I don't use them and therefore not be out of pocket :dohh:
> 
> I think I'll stick to what I'm doing as even though I am 99.9% positive AF is with me tomorrow this has still be a positive cycle :)Click to expand...

Wooly, I have absolutely NO experience with supplements etc but all I would say is remember what the SOY did to your cycle and how P'd off you were, just be careful xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)
> 
> I went into the disney shop and bought princess pjs for the girls ,also bought Thomas the tank engine pjs for another l.o and some disney DVDs ,then I got lovely sparkly Cinderella shoes for dd and a dress up Cinderella outfit ,she will love it ,:thumbup:It's hard to know wot to buy the older nephews as they are 12,13 and 15 and 19 ,:shrug::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, lovely shopping! Are your newphews sporty? How about a voucher from the big sport mega store places (used to be JJB but I think they've gone bust now??), I know it's a bit of a cop out with a voucher but it always hit the spot with my cousins boys.Click to expand...

Well the eldest one works in a sports shop but I might just get the two elder ones an aftershave gift set and the other two a wallet with their name on it and a voucher like u said :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a1189ec0.jpg

Red Clover would be my real concern...:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)
> 
> I went into the disney shop and bought princess pjs for the girls ,also bought Thomas the tank engine pjs for another l.o and some disney DVDs ,then I got lovely sparkly Cinderella shoes for dd and a dress up Cinderella outfit ,she will love it ,:thumbup:It's hard to know wot to buy the older nephews as they are 12,13 and 15 and 19 ,:shrug::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Ahh, lovely shopping! Are your newphews sporty? How about a voucher from the big sport mega store places (used to be JJB but I think they've gone bust now??), I know it's a bit of a cop out with a voucher but it always hit the spot with my cousins boys.Click to expand...
> 
> Well the eldest one works in a sports shop but I might just get the two elder ones an aftershave gift set and the other two a wallet with their name on it and a voucher like u said :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Or what about an apple iPod download voucher? I'm hoping Santa brings me one of them!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, did you get all your shopping done?x
> 
> I got about another half a dozen presents ,I have about fifty kids to buy and about ten adults ,I also buy the teachers ,gonna take me forever ,if someone could give me a few thousand I would be ok :haha:Click to expand...

Goodness you need a lottery win for all those people :shock:

I know all my Christmas shopping is done but I only have to shop for my mum; D; the SILs; the MIL and the dogfather (so 6 adults) and the 7 furbabies :) D is totally in charge of shopping for his brother and his dad because I never know what to get the BIL and I find it really emotional and hard to shop for FIL when I'm not shopping for my dad and thankfully D is really understanding of that.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> T, the teacher presents are the hardest ones for me to pick, lol

When did buying presents for teachers happen? :shrug: Heaven help my child when they get to school because if I don't shop for my brothers I'm not shopping for a teacher :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> What did you buy Depsie? (I'm so nosey :haha:)
> 
> I went into the disney shop and bought princess pjs for the girls ,also bought Thomas the tank engine pjs for another l.o and some disney DVDs ,then I got lovely sparkly Cinderella shoes for dd and a dress up Cinderella outfit ,she will love it ,:thumbup:It's hard to know wot to buy the older nephews as they are 12,13 and 15 and 19 ,:shrug::kiss:Click to expand...

Beer vouchers for the 19 year old :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Jax41 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, I am just not a fan of anything that's a blend...save a multi vitamin. I think if it's the vitex component of FA that works for you, then it's beeter to take it singly.
> 
> I've been really unsure of taking them since they arrived and I researched it all. D went nuts due to how much they cost till I told him I can re-sell them in ebay if I don't use them and therefore not be out of pocket :dohh:
> 
> I think I'll stick to what I'm doing as even though I am 99.9% positive AF is with me tomorrow this has still be a positive cycle :)Click to expand...
> 
> Wooly, I have absolutely NO experience with supplements etc but all I would say is remember what the SOY did to your cycle and how P'd off you were, just be careful xXxClick to expand...

I'm going to stick with what I know :thumbup:

But with hind sight sticking soy into an oestrogen dominant woman wasn't a bright idea even if I'd done it right :dohh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, the teacher presents are the hardest ones for me to pick, lol
> 
> When did buying presents for teachers happen? :shrug: Heaven help my child when they get to school because if I don't shop for my brothers I'm not shopping for a teacher :haha:Click to expand...

I've always done it...maybe it's more of an American thing, lol. Teachers here are grossly underpaid and most liekly cannot support a family on their salary.:cry:

If you think about it, during the school week, the teachers spend more time with your child than you do...they deserve a prize.:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, the teacher presents are the hardest ones for me to pick, lol
> 
> When did buying presents for teachers happen? :shrug: Heaven help my child when they get to school because if I don't shop for my brothers I'm not shopping for a teacher :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've always done it...maybe it's more of an American thing, lol. Teachers here are grossly underpaid and most liekly cannot support a family on their salary.:cry:
> 
> If you think about it, during the school week, the teachers spend more time with your child than you do...they deserve a prize.:haha:Click to expand...

Don't they do the job for the love of it? :haha:

I'll probably do it if I get kids but the teacher will only get a bottle of cheap plonk :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Plonk?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Plonk?

Sorry UK lingo - Plonk = wine usually cheap and not very good :)


----------



## Butterfly67

I love these Uk words that the US don't use lol - we need to make up a secret code so they don't know what we are talking about! :haha::haha:

I think I need to become a teacher if I might get 30 bottles of :wine: for Xmas :haha::haha:

How do you know if you are oestrogen dominant btw? :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup: Any teacher would love it, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

But you got a nice temp rise.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Def still early Despie :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs::hugs: for Bentley


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> I love these Uk words that the US don't use lol - we need to make up a secret code so they don't know what we are talking about! :haha::haha:
> 
> I think I need to become a teacher if I might get 30 bottles of :wine: for Xmas :haha::haha:
> 
> How do you know if you are oestrogen dominant btw? :dohh:

My bloods showed it in 2009 and nothing had changed since then to change that but the doctor was 99.9% sure it was my weight causing it and that my PMS and migraines were being cause by it and looks like she was right as since losing weight I'm definitely feeling progesterone more and last cycle had no PMS and this cycle only one migraine rather than the 4-5 I was getting :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Def still early Despie :hugs::hugs: and more :hugs::hugs: for Bentley

Thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: You'll get to give Bentley a snuggle soon I'm sure :hugs: And still keeping all crossed for you this cycle :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

There was a quiz link posted a while back about how to tell if you are oestrogen dominant, so it's on t'internet somewhere. DM and I did it and I'm pleased to report that we weren't oestrogen dominant. I'm still not that sure what that is, but I'm glad I don't have it. You could ask LL she talks about it sometimes?

Pleased to hear you're seeing the benefits of the weightloss Macwooly :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> There was a quiz link posted a while back about how to tell if you are oestrogen dominant, so it's on t'internet somewhere. DM and I did it and I'm pleased to report that we weren't oestrogen dominant. I'm still not that sure what that is, but I'm glad I don't have it. You could ask LL she talks about it sometimes?
> 
> Pleased to hear you're seeing the benefits of the weightloss Macwooly :happydance:

I think I am lacking in oestrogen and that's why the fertilaid helped me even thou my tests said it was normal ,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you take the quiz, keep in mind girls, I think it's run by a supplement company, lol


----------



## NorthStar

That is very true DM, Despie I would trust the blood tests above the internet any day.


----------



## Butterfly67

OK I took the test and it came out oestogen deficient :dohh: Maybe soy would be a good thing then :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie I think blood tests are great to a degree. My oestrogen was in the normal range but at the very top end but the doctor took other things into consideration when she stated I was oestrogen dominant. Thankfully she looks at her patients as humans and not numbers of a sheet.

Also the range for what is normal is quite large and every one is different so whilst your results were in the normal range if they were the low end it could well have affected you more than another person.

I am so pleased you are seeing results with the fertilaid and hoping you see your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> OK I took the test and it came out oestogen deficient :dohh: Maybe soy would be a good thing then :thumbup:

FXed M :hugs::dust:

I can't even find the test :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That is very true DM, Despie I would trust the blood tests above the internet any day.

I dont know wot is wrong with me today ,I just feel so down in the dumps and feel like crying ,I hate myself wen I am like this ,I have so much to be thankful for ,wot the hell is wrong with me ,:nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> That is very true DM, Despie I would trust the blood tests above the internet any day.
> 
> I dont know wot is wrong with me today ,I just feel so down in the dumps and feel like crying ,I hate myself wen I am like this ,I have so much to be thankful for ,wot the hell is wrong with me ,:nope:Click to expand...

I'm sure we all have days like that :hugs: I know I do :hugs: Feeling down in the dumps doesn't make you ungrateful :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I call it the 8DPO slump..happens to me every cycle; it's the days when you know your fate hangs in the balance, and it sucks.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I just think of all the peeps that are much worse of than me and then I feel bad for being unhappy ,:nope:I think I am going to offer to look after bentley one day a week for his mummy as she already has a 14 month old baby and a 31 month old baby and could do with a little help ,then I get to have a l.o for a day a week ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> I just think of all the peeps that are much worse of than me and then I feel bad for being unhappy ,:nope:I think I am going to offer to look after bentley one day a week for his mummy as she already has a 14 month old baby and a 31 month old baby and could do with a little help ,then I get to have a l.o for a day a week ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good for you hun :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Wooly ,how are u feeling today ?is af due tomorrow ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> That is very true DM, Despie I would trust the blood tests above the internet any day.
> 
> I dont know wot is wrong with me today ,I just feel so down in the dumps and feel like crying ,I hate myself wen I am like this ,I have so much to be thankful for ,wot the hell is wrong with me ,:nope:Click to expand...

Does it happen at certain times in your cycle Despie? It may be hormones or your reaction to the bfn (albeit early) ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wooly this is the test I found
https://www.johnleemd.com/store/resource_hormonetest.html


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: we all have those days. 

Plus this crappy weather, it does not help, and you're loaded with the cold.

Macwooly, thanks for sharing re the doctor advice on oestrogen :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> T, I call it the 8DPO slump..happens to me every cycle; it's the days when you know your fate hangs in the balance, and it sucks.:cry::hugs:

Totally agree with B :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why I manifest AF at 10DPO...it's just my way of moving forward and anything else is just a pleasant surprise, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,I love that I can relate to u all and u all don't judge me or find me weak ,my mother used to say that to me wen I cried :nope:I feel like eati g ice cream and galaxy bars melted over the top :happydance::hugs:I def am an emotional eater wen I am sad I want comfort food ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you can be sad...it doesn't mean you aren't thankful for what you already have...it means you've had a bad day; end of story.:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

M thanks for the link :thumbup: Taking the test with my old symptoms it was coming out that I had oestrogen dominance :) But taking it for symptoms now I've got no excess of anything :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Despie I think you need some more of these :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> T, you can be sad...it doesn't mean you aren't thankful for what you already have...it means you've had a bad day; end of story.:hugs:

^^^WSS X 100 :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, if you're not hormonally imbalanced anymore, what will you use for your PMT excuse? :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie you asked how I was well I feel great but 99.9% sure AF will be here tomorrow which I'm ok with. I never expected this to be my cycle but I am so positive for the changes which indicate my hormones are balancing :happydance:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, if you're not hormonally imbalanced anymore, what will you use for your PMT excuse? :haha:

PMT = Pathetic Man Tension :haha::haha: So I can still blame men :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Despie you asked how I was well I feel great but 99.9% sure AF will be here tomorrow which I'm ok with. I never expected this to be my cycle but I am so positive for the changes which indicate my hormones are balancing :happydance:

That's great Hun ,I love your positive attitude ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Girls I've got no oestrogen dominance but I still get chocolate cravings and mood swings on buildup to AF - it's the fecking hormones :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Girls I've got no oestrogen dominance but I still get chocolate cravings and mood swings on buildup to AF - it's the fecking hormones :wacko:

Phuck the hormones ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm going to manifest AF now, I'm done with November, so expect me to be blubbering into a giant white Toblerone any day now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Does the white Tobler have the toffee pieces in it?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm going to manifest AF now, I'm done with November, so expect me to be blubbering into a giant white Toblerone any day now.

I love chocolate toblerone,:thumbup:Did I read on another thread u were going to the docs soon ?hope I am not bring too noisy ,tell me to butt out if I am :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning ladies,
It has been awhile. I finally got rid of the MIL on Saturday morning. All I can say is Thank Goodness! I read this morning the Mrs Dugger is 45 and pregnant with her 20th child. Her husband said that they are going to prevent what happen the last time with preclamsia (sp) by exersising and better food choice. Hmm!!! I sorry that some are sad out there but hopefully everything will be better soon...


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Girls I've got no oestrogen dominance but I still get chocolate cravings and mood swings on buildup to AF - it's the fecking hormones :wacko:

You're going to get that regardless as it's your body switching from progesterone to oestrogen so it's normal :hugs: 

I'm sure I do have mood swings but not realising as I think they've gone because I'm not want to smoother D in his sleep for breathing :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> It has been awhile. I finally got rid of the MIL on Saturday morning. All I can say is Thank Goodness! I read this morning the Mrs Dugger is 45 and pregnant with her 20th child. Her husband said that they are going to prevent what happen the last time with preclamsia (sp) by exersising and better food choice. Hmm!!! I sorry that some are sad out there but hopefully everything will be better soon...

Omg her 20th ,wow ,how are u feeling lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> It has been awhile. I finally got rid of the MIL on Saturday morning. All I can say is Thank Goodness! I read this morning the Mrs Dugger is 45 and pregnant with her 20th child. Her husband said that they are going to prevent what happen the last time with preclamsia (sp) by exersising and better food choice. Hmm!!! I sorry that some are sad out there but hopefully everything will be better soon...

Garnet :hi: You can relax now MIL has gone :thumbup:

Goodness to Mrs Duggar :shock: I do hope she is healthier with this pregnancy.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, what time is your appt tomorrow?

Hi Garnet! Glad the broom is no longer docked at your house, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Girls I've got no oestrogen dominance but I still get chocolate cravings and mood swings on buildup to AF - it's the fecking hormones :wacko:
> 
> You're going to get that regardless as it's your body switching from progesterone to oestrogen so it's normal :hugs:
> 
> I'm sure I do have mood swings but not realising as I think they've gone because I'm not want to smoother D in his sleep for breathing :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:My dh snores grunts and farts in his sleep :nope::growlmad:I actually would love to kick him out of bed ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, what time is your appt tomorrow?
> 
> Hi Garnet! Glad the broom is no longer docked at your house, lol.

Awwwwww Bless u remembered ,not till half one in the afternoon :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> T, what time is your appt tomorrow?
> 
> Hi Garnet! *Glad the broom is no longer docked at your house*, lol.

This sums it up to a tee!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, 8:30, my time...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, 8:30, my time...

Am so nervous and he's so nice but the damm nurse really upset me the last time and I think she was just being a NOSEY bitch ,she was an ivf nurse and just can't understand why i want another l.o and why I put myself thru this ,:growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies,
> It has been awhile. I finally got rid of the MIL on Saturday morning. All I can say is Thank Goodness! I read this morning the Mrs Dugger is 45 and pregnant with her 20th child. Her husband said that they are going to prevent what happen the last time with preclamsia (sp) by exersising and better food choice. Hmm!!! I sorry that some are sad out there but hopefully everything will be better soon...
> 
> Omg her 20th ,wow ,how are u feeling lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm feeling good! Just had a big row with the hubby! He thinks Grandma Clueless can come back and help with the kids when I have this baby. I said I don't want to return from a C section have to take care of the kids, a new baby and Grandma Clueless too. I'm going to send for a dear friend of mine to come help. He so cheap and believe me we have the money to send her a plane ticket but he thinks someone should come with their own money and the goodness of their heart to help us for a couple weeks. I haven't spoken to him in two days.. :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep I have a GP appointment for next week with a GP who was recommended by a girl from work and who supposedly has some interest in RE.

Will report back afterwards, but will be asking them to do the bloods etc.

Garnet glad all is well with you.

White Toblerone has the nougat pieces in it, and nuts. I can't eat nuts so much at the moment as my asthma is bad, so FX it clears up before AF arrives, if not I have other chocolate options with no nuts in them :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T and G...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mr. G needs to shove it.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet :hugs::hugs:Bloody men :growlmad:I hope u get your friend to come help you ,it will be way less stress, and happy u means happy baby And happy family :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I love the Toberlone candy line! Tell you all a secret "I used to be a Regional Manager at a Chocolate factory!!! Hee Hee but after while the chocolate products don't taste as good as when you first start working there...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yep I have a GP appointment for next week with a GP who was recommended by a girl from work and who supposedly has some interest in RE.
> 
> Will report back afterwards, but will be asking them to do the bloods etc.
> 
> Garnet glad all is well with you.
> 
> White Toblerone has the nougat pieces in it, and nuts. I can't eat nuts so much at the moment as my asthma is bad, so FX it clears up before AF arrives, if not I have other chocolate options with no nuts in them :thumbup:

That's great news Hun,:thumbup:Hope it all goes well ,have u ever had your bloods or hormones tested.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I love the Toberlone candy line! Tell you all a secret "I used to be a Regional Manager at a Chocolate factory!!! Hee Hee but after while the chocolate products don't taste as good as when you first start working there...

Did u get loads of free samples :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

No this is the first round of testing for us, IDK that the bloods will really tell me much as I'm pretty regular but it's always worth checking the hormones. Once this is done I can get on the list for more extensive testing I think. I used to be a regular blood donor so I THINK my blood should be okay, but will find out I guess.

Garnet I did the Cadbury factory tour in Australia chocolate being made smells so lovely but all the people working there also said you get sick of it pretty quick!


----------



## Garnet

I haven't had my hormones tested. I'm still on progestone until Sunday.. I will be 13w 1day. The took my triple screening test for downs and stuff Friday. I don't see the Doctor until the 30th of November and I will be 15weeks 4days.. I do have to start exersising though at least 3 time as week. I've just been so worried with the Hematomia I quit exersising...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> No this is the first round of testing for us, IDK that the bloods will really tell me much as I'm pretty regular but it's always worth checking the hormones. Once this is done I can get on the list for more extensive testing I think. I used to be a regular blood donor so I THINK my blood should be okay, but will find out I guess.
> 
> Garnet I did the Cadbury factory tour in Australia chocolate being made smells so lovely but all the people working there also said you get sick of it pretty quick!

Hope this is the first stage for you getting your l.o ,am really happy for u Hun,it's a big step ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I haven't had my hormones tested. I'm still on progestone until Sunday.. I will be 13w 1day. The took my triple screening test for downs and stuff Friday. I don't see the Doctor until the 30th of November and I will be 15weeks 4days.. I do have to start exersising though at least 3 time as week. I've just been so worried with the Hematomia I quit exersising...

Am sure u get enough exercise looking after your family ,:thumbup:Fixed for the 30th ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck to all the ladies going to see doctors soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> I love these Uk words that the US don't use lol - we need to make up a secret code so they don't know what we are talking about! :haha::haha:
> 
> I think I need to become a teacher if I might get 30 bottles of :wine: for Xmas :haha::haha:
> 
> How do you know if you are oestrogen dominant btw? :dohh:

Go to a naturopath and they will run some saliva tests...that's how I knew


----------



## dachsundmom

Saliva test?


----------



## NorthStar

Right I need a new avatar, suggestions ladies?


----------



## dachsundmom

Are we waiting for Tyra?


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm Tyra is going to be my December avatar, I need a temporary avatar to finish of November, which is dead to me.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d90381e7.jpg


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hello everybody, how are you? Was so swamped and sorry couldn't get on here before. :wacko: I have another meeting in an hour and will have to leave again. Sucks. :growlmad: Did I miss any BFPs? I hope sothat would mean there were some. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d90381e7.jpg

Adorable Despie :thumbup: How are ya?


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d90381e7.jpg
> 
> Adorable Despie :thumbup: How are ya?Click to expand...

Hi Hun ,was wondering were u had got too :hugs:Am good thanks ,except for my bfn's ,how's dd?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d90381e7.jpg
> 
> Adorable Despie :thumbup: How are ya?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun ,was wondering were u had got too :hugs:Am good thanks ,except for my bfn's ,how's dd?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Sorry to hear about your BFN hun, it will happen, you'll see. :hugs:
Was in NY during the weekend, needed to see our dentist. Monday and today are just crazy at work. DD is ok, her cold is almost gone, scheduled an appt for endocrinologist to discuss her blood work and possible thyroid issue. Available only for the end of December. Will have to wait.:shrug:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Since I am here :winkwink: quick question for all who knows BBT. 
I probably asked it before but here it goes again. I've been taking my temps for only 2 cycles so don't know much, but noticed that my pre-O temps are pretty high 98-98.7, very similar to my post-O temps. Does that mean that I don't O, even though FF gave me hairs last cycle but was very reluctant? I've been viewing online charts and most of the flat pre and post O are Anovulatory. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think we discussed this before...if FF is willing to give you x-hairs, and it did...put one in the win column and find something else to obsess about. LOL


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I think we discussed this before...if FF is willing to give you x-hairs, and it did...put one in the win column and find something else to obsess about. LOL

Hey dmom, we did discuss it I remember but, I took all the temps I recorded last month and adjusted them based on the wake up time, since I don't get up at the same exact time every day (I know, lazy). And when all of them were entered into the chart, no hairs were awarded, not at all, they were pretty flat and This is driving me nuts. :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...let me see the chart with the corrected temps in it...I need the visual.

But, flat temps could indicate an anovulatory cycle.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Ok...let me see the chart with the corrected temps in it...I need the visual.
> 
> But, flat temps could indicate an anovulatory cycle.

Go ahead, look at My Chart, I've added one with the adjusted temps.


----------



## dachsundmom

Looking at the chart with the corrected temps, I don't see a true thermal shift on it. :hugs::cry:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Yep, that's what I thought I didn't see. I guess this is my problem. I just don't O. :cry:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thanks dmom :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK that I would really panic at this point, most women will have a cycle or tow a year without having an OV...it's frustrating, but normal.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I guess, just never thought it would be me. Clomid didn't help either, that's what bothers me most. Gotta be patient, I understand.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Ok, girls, I am out, have to get ready for the meeting. Thanks for being here, good luck and lots of BFPs. xoxoxoxox :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I just took this bloody test and i have 

Progesterone deficiency
Estrogen deficiency
Excess estrogen
Estrogen dominance

:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

You might just need Clomid on a different cycle day.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodes2011 said:


> I just took this bloody test and i have
> 
> Progesterone deficiency
> Estrogen deficiency
> Excess estrogen
> Estrogen dominance
> 
> :wacko:

What? How do you have both excess and deficient estrogen?:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I just took this bloody test and i have
> 
> Progesterone deficiency
> Estrogen deficiency
> Excess estrogen
> Estrogen dominance
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> What? How do you have both excess and deficient estrogen?:wacko:Click to expand...

i just ticked what symptoms i have and it said if you have 2 or more then you have that hormone imbalance :wacko: haha


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's trying to get you to buy more vitamins, lol :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

pmsl Jodes :thumbup: I think the quiz is a crock :rofl:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> I just took this bloody test and i have
> 
> Progesterone deficiency
> Estrogen deficiency
> Excess estrogen
> Estrogen dominance
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> What? How do you have both excess and deficient estrogen?:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> i just ticked what symptoms i have and it said if you have 2 or more then you have that hormone imbalance :wacko: hahaClick to expand...

I got pretty much the same thing!! Not worth a grain of salt in my opinion... :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I think it's trying to get you to buy more vitamins, lol :hugs:

yeah i think your right :thumbup: haha stupid test i mean which woman doesn't have PMS, breast tenderness and bloating during their AF and for some heavy bleeding :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Exactly! :hugs:

If it makes you feel any better, I almost bought the entire Zita West vitamin collection last weekend, lol. Let's not even mention that with the exchange, it was a freaking fortune, but for a hot minute, I was convinced I couldn't get a BFP without them.:wacko::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I think it's trying to get you to buy more vitamins, lol :hugs:
> 
> yeah i think your right :thumbup: haha stupid test i mean which woman doesn't have PMS, breast tenderness and bloating during their AF and for some heavy bleeding :wacko:Click to expand...

What woman doesn't sit there with a big bar of chocolate weeping into her big knickers and wanting to punch her husband in the face you mean? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't do chocolate, lol


----------



## NorthStar

A big bag of Doritos in your case then.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope: I don't like them, lol.

Chips and salsa maybe or crisps and onion dip.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I love the Toberlone candy line! Tell you all a secret "I used to be a Regional Manager at a Chocolate factory!!! Hee Hee but after while the chocolate products don't taste as good as when you first start working there...
> 
> Did u get loads of free samples :haha::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Yup, at first the candy and cookies and other products are really yummy then ack...I didn't touch candy for along time. Funny story though, my husband went overseas to Europe and brought me back CHOCOLATE candy and I was thinking okay does he not know I work at a CHOCOLATE FACTORY!!


----------



## Garnet

I've read and been told that Hormonal imbalances in ladies over 35 can cause infertility and miscarriages. That is something I would seriously zone in on. Granted there are other reasons may be the cause but it is a strong probability.... I did not get tested on the progestone because that Doctor swore up and down it would not help me but in my case it sure did. I defineatly felt different this pregnancy than the last two....


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx GL today at the hospital....love you xxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Tracey I hope the appointment goes well, can't wait to get the update babes :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Good luck today Despie :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck today, sweetie!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, thinking about you lots today, good luck :flower: x


----------



## peacebaby

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> yeah i think your right :thumbup: haha stupid test i mean which woman doesn't have PMS, breast tenderness and bloating during their AF and for some heavy bleeding :wacko:
> 
> What woman doesn't sit there with a big bar of chocolate weeping into her big knickers and wanting to punch her husband in the face you mean? :rofl:Click to expand...

haha :haha: I love it, finally I feel validated knowing that I'm not alone. 

yesterday DH asked "so if you're preggy does it mean no PMS for 9 months?" I shot a look and said "apparently it gets worse, much worse." oooh the fear in those eyes!


----------



## sumatwsimit

best wishes despie. how all goes well at your appointment. xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hoping all goes well Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Luck Despie!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Where is she?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Where is she?

Not sure and worrying for her :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

This time of day she'll be picking up the kdis from school I think?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies well my apt went as well as it could ,,I am hoping the progesterone does it's job .all I need to do now is to get pregnant ,thsnks for your kindness and support ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:just fou d out that my gynaes wife is 42 and pregnant with their fourth ,:happydance:And there was a 47 year old lady there pregnant with her first ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So glad you got the progesterone T and the appointment went well :happydance::happydance: and great to hear about the 47 year old :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## NorthStar

Brilliant news babe :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies :cry:I was so worried about it and couldn't sleep all night and it all went so well ,:hugs::hugs:Am sooooooo relieved ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Macwooly

Yeah Despie :happydance: Roll on your BFP and sticky bean :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Right that's dinner and home works done ,girls at e.g.r .now for some relaxation time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What was dinner?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What was dinner?

Dh brought me out for lunch after the hospital so I just made the kids tortilla wraps with salad and chicken ,rice and noodles ,I had chicken and ham pie with baked potato and salad and dh had steak pie and chips and salad ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Your kids will eat salad? My DD has never even tried lettuce and refuses to...actually, she won't eat any raw vegetable.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Your kids will eat salad? My DD has never even tried lettuce and refuses to...actually, she won't eat any raw vegetable.:growlmad:

Well they all love cucumber raw carrots and sweetcorn ,they will pick at the lettuce but sometimes I roll the rice up with lettuce to get them to try some :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are any of your kids picky eaters?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are any of your kids picky eaters?

Not really no ,I tried them all with finger foods wen they were about nine months and tried to let them try all foods ESP raw veg ,:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Great news Despie!! When do you start the progestone??? Glad that Doctor was supportive. Here hoping for sticky bean...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Great news Despie!! When do you start the progestone??? Glad that Doctor was supportive. Here hoping for sticky bean...

No till I am knocked up ,he had said poss six weeks maybe earlier ,does that sound right ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm confused??? Possible 6 weeks??? What does that mean? My FS told me to start on Day 21 of my cycle to help the beanie snuggle in the womb. Some Doctors give different advice though. I thought that Doctor would tell you to start it until AF comes or you have a beanie...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm confused??? Possible 6 weeks??? What does that mean? My FS told me to start on Day 21 of my cycle to help the beanie snuggle in the womb. Some Doctors give different advice though. I thought that Doctor would tell you to start it until AF comes or you have a beanie...

Me too but he says they usually wait till they can hear a heartbeat between five snd six weeks ,not sure wot the logic is around it but I have the progesterone anyway and if I do get a bfp I will text him for an apt right away :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Oh Ok! I see he is saying once you get pregnant you after 6 weeks.. My friend started it at 7 weeks cause she was bleeding. It has helped her and she is twelve weeks now. Well on to the Beanie watch....


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc would wait until after 6+ weeks as well...if it were needed.


----------



## Garnet

Ok just got a call from Testing and baby is at risk for Trisomy 18. 1/10 chances. I have to go to Genetic counseling on Tuesday morning.. She said a 10 % chance it has it.. Prayers needed...


----------



## dachsundmom

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you find out on Tueaday or is this more testing?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok just got a call from Testing and baby is at risk for Trisomy 18. 1/10 chances. I have to go to Genetic counseling on Tuesday morning.. She said a 10 % chance it has it.. Prayers needed...

Am praying for you and your l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sending lots of good thoughts and prayers your way Garnet :hug:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Do you find out on Tueaday or is this more testing?:hugs:

We meet with Counselor and go over results and set up for Amio/CVS. Another ultrasound will be performed to check for markers. It is time sensitive so I have to get things done quickly...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

prayers for you Garnet, may you have the best outcome.

:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

,how's everyone doing sus and indigo ,I miss u both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet ,praying for you and your lovely family :hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke and b.f fixed for today :hugs::hugs:Sum googly s.s llbean N.s wooly jodes jax m.m :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's everyone today .any news ,ha e a great day ,:kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet keeping you and LO in my prayers :hugs:

Despie keep warm today :hugs:

:hi: to all sending lots of :hugs: and :dust: to all x


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet i really hope everything is ok and your in my thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T have a lovely day hunni and i'll speak to ya later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Morning everyone! 
I am back after few days "hiding" I had a strange week where I got upset by few things, work, ttc etc. I will explain tonight after being in my torture room err i mean work:wacko:

T, thanks for your lovely messages.

Garnet, I am praying for you and your baby to be fine and that all results com back fine xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I am back after few days "hiding" I had a strange week where I got upset by few things, work, ttc etc. I will explain tonight after being in my torture room err i mean work:wacko:
> 
> T, thanks for your lovely messages.
> 
> Garnet, I am praying for you and your baby to be fine and that all results com back fine xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I am back after few days "hiding" I had a strange week where I got upset by few things, work, ttc etc. I will explain tonight after being in my torture room err i mean work:wacko:

Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I am back after few days "hiding" I had a strange week where I got upset by few things, work, ttc etc. I will explain tonight after being in my torture room err i mean work:wacko:
> 
> T, thanks for your lovely messages.
> 
> Garnet, I am praying for you and your baby to be fine and that all results com back fine xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Sus, hope you are OK


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Hi Sus!!!!

I take it the flower avatars are for Remembrance Day? We call in Veterans Day here...


----------



## Macwooly

Yeap all for Remembrance Day tomorrow and Remembrance Sunday.


----------



## NorthStar

Morning all, 

Sun has finally broken through the clouds for the first time since Saturday :happydance: and I'm still on leave which is great. Enjoying doing nothing, plus it's dark so early at this time of year it doesn't really lend itself to doing jobs around the house or garden (sunset 16:20)

Garnet :hugs: will be thinking of you today

Despie hope you feel better, you are some trouper going out to help the homeless today when I'm loaded with the cold I don't think I could do that.

Sus :hugs: sorry to hear the torture that is work continues to cause you so much grief.

Everyone else :flower: 6 weeks til Xmas and it's D's 40th not long after I really need some inspiration.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Morning all,
> 
> Sun has finally broken through the clouds for the first time since Saturday :happydance: and I'm still on leave which is great. Enjoying doing nothing, plus it's dark so early at this time of year it doesn't really lend itself to doing jobs around the house or garden (sunset 16:20)
> 
> Garnet :hugs: will be thinking of you today
> 
> Despie hope you feel better, you are some trouper going out to help the homeless today when I'm loaded with the cold I don't think I could do that.
> 
> Sus :hugs: sorry to hear the torture that is work continues to cause you so much grief.
> 
> Everyone else :flower: 6 weeks til Xmas and it's D's 40th not long after I really need some inspiration.

Ah Scotland has the sun which is sadly lacking with me today - glad someone is enjoying it in the UK :)

Good luck with shopping for D :) 

I am useless at shopping for presents except my mum and DH. Thank goodness most other people have Amazon wish lists :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm, NS; I'll have to think about that one. Play it safe, get him Xbox dollars, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Funnily enough I will almost certainly get him some form of tech.

I've bought him games before which he didn't like, he is awful to buy for, I end up taking stuff back to the shop as he flat out tells me he doesn't like it or won't use it :shrug: I've never met anyone worse.


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Funnily enough I will almost certainly get him some form of tech.
> 
> I've bought him games before which he didn't like, he is awful to buy for, I end up taking stuff back to the shop as he flat out tells me he doesn't like it or won't use it :shrug: I've never met anyone worse.

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
My husband does not seem worried at all, he said baby has a 90% chance of being fine. If the percentage was alot more then he would be worried. He said we really don't want to do the CVS cause the there is higher chance of MC. I've resoved it and just waiting. I honestly in my gut feel that the baby is fine. I hope everyone is doing fine. Despie dress up warm out there. Wooly: Always wanted to go to the Hebrities (sp). Sus: Hope you have a better week... Everyone else have a wonderful day... Thank you for all the support....I know I should be airing this in the pregnancy forum but I don't know anyone there yet... I did start a thread... Actually I can't believe I'm still pregnant after two years of TTC struggle and MC...


----------



## dachsundmom

Give him money, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> My husband does not seem worried at all, he said baby has a 90% chance of being fine. If the percentage was alot more then he would be worried. He said we really don't want to do the CVS cause the there is higher chance of MC. I've resoved it and just waiting. I honestly in my gut feel that the baby is fine. I hope everyone is doing fine. Despie dress up warm out there. Wooly: Always wanted to go to the Hebrities (sp). Sus: Hope you have a better week... Everyone else have a wonderful day... Thank you for all the support....I know I should be airing this in the pregnancy forum but I don't know anyone there yet... I did start a thread... Actually I can't believe I'm still pregnant after two years of TTC struggle and MC...

Garnet I think that 90% is a great stat and you should trust your gut instinct that everything will be OK. As far as I am concerned you are more than welcome to post about this stuff (but then it is not my thread lol but I have no doubt Despie would say the same) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> My husband does not seem worried at all, he said baby has a 90% chance of being fine. If the percentage was alot more then he would be worried. He said we really don't want to do the CVS cause the there is higher chance of MC. I've resoved it and just waiting. I honestly in my gut feel that the baby is fine. I hope everyone is doing fine. Despie dress up warm out there. Wooly: Always wanted to go to the Hebrities (sp). Sus: Hope you have a better week... Everyone else have a wonderful day... Thank you for all the support....I know I should be airing this in the pregnancy forum but I don't know anyone there yet... I did start a thread... Actually I can't believe I'm still pregnant after two years of TTC struggle and MC...

Funny I was thinking of that last night wen I was praying for you ,it was for the 90 percent chance ,:hugs:You stay here for as long as you need my love each of us is here for the same reason to support each other, wether we are ttc ,suffering a loss or carrying a l.o .we are all on the same journey,love u huni ,stay strong and hug that l.o tight for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> I am back after few days "hiding" I had a strange week where I got upset by few things, work, ttc etc. I will explain tonight after being in my torture room err i mean work:wacko:
> 
> T, thanks for your lovely messages.
> 
> Garnet, I am praying for you and your baby to be fine and that all results com back fine xxxxx

You are very welcome Hun ,I just wish I could do more for you ,remember i am always here to support you with the ups and downs,please don't feel like u are alone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke wooly butterfly jodes sorry I missed u this morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,does oh have the ps3 or the new call of duty game that came out yesterday ?or wot about tickets to a football or rugby match ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke wooly butterfly jodes sorry I missed u this morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Northstar ,does oh have the ps3 or the new call of duty game that came out yesterday ?or wot about tickets to a football or rugby match ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

its ok hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OH, T...I know a lot of you will miss me bc of the time difference...all good.:hugs:

Garnet, I manifest only good things for you! :happydance:

The new Grand Theft Auto game could be a possibility...I know as a parent, I'm not supposed to enjoy these things...but, I do.:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes some kind of tech or gaming related item for Xmas, birthday falls 12 days after Xmas and it's his 40th, so I need to think of something good. 

If only he liked travel, I'd book us a weekend away maybe go and see the Northern Lights in Iceland or something - but that's what I would like to do, not him.

Plus we can see the Northern Lights from Scotland so he would think it was a waste of money :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you should feel around for his plans on his Bday before you think of anything...


----------



## Butterfly67

NS - iPad or does he already have one?


----------



## NorthStar

BF that's a good idea, I'll have a look at tablets for birthday, Brooke yeah he doesn't have the new Grand Theft Auto that would be a good starter for the Xmas pressie.

He has a Playstation 3 so I'll ask my brother what to get him, as my bro is into all that stuff as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe you should get him a Xbox, lol


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha I might never have sex again if that happens.


----------



## dachsundmom

N is getting nothing, at this point...I am out of ideas.


----------



## NorthStar

Take him away somewhere for a few days? does he like that?

I'm thinking a boutique b&b or something like that, mountains, etc.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since his who family is descending on us after Xmas and my staff takes vacation at that time, I am stuck in my office.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ha ha I might never have sex again if that happens.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since his who family is descending on us after Xmas and my staff takes vacation at that time, I am stuck in my office.

Well you can set your hours shorter maybe??:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, since his who family is descending on us after Xmas and my staff takes vacation at that time, I am stuck in my office.
> 
> Well you can set your hours shorter maybe??:flower:Click to expand...

I am actually going to be the onlu one here, most of the time...maybe I'll close for a few days.


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom get N a cookery course for Xmas :haha:

NS I'm sure you'll think of something for D but speaking to your brother makes sense :thumbup:

I am so pleased my DH is easy to shop for :)


----------



## dachsundmom

N is really happy with anything; he just won't give me ideas and his birthday is 8 days later...S's is right before Xmas...it sucks, lol


----------



## Macwooly

D never gives me ideas and I sort his wish list on amazon or his family wouldn't know what to buy him :dohh:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep with birthdays and Christmas so close it's a double nightmare, D would prefer if I just didn't bother :cry: but I can't do that!

His 40th he'll be away working this year. So on the actual day I won't even see him, which gives me an extra week to shop I guess, in the January sales...


----------



## Desperado167

Well I think I may be getting a visit from the old hag soon ,af pains for the last hour ,:nope:But am ok with it as my cycle has been shortened greatly by the fertilaid and it means I won't be waiting as long till o ,bring on the Xmas bfp's ladies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, if you are happy, then I am thrilled! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie your chart has looked 100% better this cycle, I'm so glad things have settled down for you :hugs:

Ladies I've decided what to get D for his 40th - me! I'll catch a plane and a cab to the arse end of the world and booty call him at work, for one night only....what do you think? That's one pressie he can't return.


----------



## NorthStar

And I'll get him some kind of gaming related shit for his Xmas :happydance: ie whatever my brother tells me to get him.


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Ha ha I might never have sex again if that happens.

Yeah don't do it... I have that problem with mine... :wacko:

I say :finger: to Battlefield 3, Assassins Creed Revelations, and Grand Theft Auto V all coming out at the same time! I don't think I'm going to see DH until Christmas :growlmad::dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha I might never have sex again if that happens.
> 
> Yeah don't do it... I have that problem with mine... :wacko:
> 
> I say :finger: to Battlefield 3, Assassins Creed Revelations, and Grand Theft Auto V all coming out at the same time! I don't think I'm going to see DH until Christmas :growlmad::dohh:Click to expand...

My oh problem isn't games ,it's the bloody tv,so I usually tell him to come give me his jizz then go back Downstairs ,that way I get to put my lutw and he gets to watch his beloved tv :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

my dh isn't into games at all he just loves his sports and getting jiggy with it :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

D gets that its sex first and games (literally ie Playstation) after.

Googly I'm currently a golf widow, PGA 2011 Golf to be exact, mind you I've got my head stuck in the ebook with the latest Jo Nesbo thriller so I don't care all that much, I'll get a cuddle between holes (ooer missus).


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> my dh isn't into games at all he just loves his sports and getting jiggy with it :winkwink:

Lucky you ,mine is happy with twice a week usually unless it's jiggy week ,:haha::hugs:In fact sometimes if he's really busy it's twice a fortnight ,:hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

NS sounds like you've found the perfect present :thumbup:

Despie I'm happy if your happy :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my dh isn't into games at all he just loves his sports and getting jiggy with it :winkwink:
> 
> Lucky you ,mine is happy with twice a week usually unless it's jiggy week ,:haha::hugs:In fact sometimes if he's really busy it's twice a fortnight ,:hugs:Click to expand...

he's been really good this past 10 days refraining from sex but i know this is killing him :winkwink: haha i will make it up to him this weekend :thumbup: and then we both win :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my dh isn't into games at all he just loves his sports and getting jiggy with it :winkwink:
> 
> Lucky you ,mine is happy with twice a week usually unless it's jiggy week ,:haha::hugs:In fact sometimes if he's really busy it's twice a fortnight ,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he's been really good this past 10 days refraining from sex but i know this is killing him :winkwink: haha i will make it up to him this weekend :thumbup: and then we both win :happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

O I know u will u dirty mare :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> my dh isn't into games at all he just loves his sports and getting jiggy with it :winkwink:
> 
> Lucky you ,mine is happy with twice a week usually unless it's jiggy week ,:haha::hugs:In fact sometimes if he's really busy it's twice a fortnight ,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> he's been really good this past 10 days refraining from sex but i know this is killing him :winkwink: haha i will make it up to him this weekend :thumbup: and then we both win :happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> O I know u will u dirty mare :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

haha and the boys are with their dad this weekend :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Even better ,u have no excuses then ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HI EVERYONE

Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now

Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!

Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did


----------



## Sus09

Evening ladies!
I am back here!
As I said this morning I have been a bit upset this week, I have updated my reasons on the bad day thread. It has been difficult, TTC and my job where they are treating us quite badly at the moment. Work however is another issues I have decided to leave in work! fed up of worrying at home.

I just tend to hide when I am sad, I lock myself in my own world. My PMA attitude usually makes me look for the positive side of everything, and I am good at doing that, but this week I had a breakdown and I could not find any positive of anything that surrounded. Anyway, negativity over let´s face the issues! 

Anyway I missed you ladies, and I am now going to read the threads to catch up.

btw, I did manage to find some positive today... I have received my Open Season and Ice age DVDs!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did

LL: It is nice to see back!!! Miss ya and think of you often! Christmas baby hopefully....Thank you for the nice reply...


----------



## Desperado167

Sus and llbean ,glad to see you both back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T :hugs::hugs::hugs:

U feeling any better lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am, thanks to you girls xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am, thanks to you girls xxxxx

Am glad to hear that Hun,I have been worried about you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did
> 
> LL: It is nice to see back!!! Miss ya and think of you often! Christmas baby hopefully....Thank you for the nice reply...Click to expand...

You are so sweet...I am waiting till January for the next IVF round... I don't want to be going through stuff during the holidays

How are you? Any news yet? Did you get a hold of Junebug? You can find her on my thread


----------



## Desperado167

Nite everyone ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::sleep::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nite nite Despie!


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> D gets that its sex first and games (literally ie Playstation) after.
> 
> Googly I'm currently a golf widow, PGA 2011 Golf to be exact, mind you I've got my head stuck in the ebook with the latest Jo Nesbo thriller so I don't care all that much, I'll get a cuddle between holes (ooer missus).

:haha:

Oh I would LOVE DH to be into something a bit more sporty, he's into all the (really loud, really violent) shooting games :dohh: Ah well, does give me time to come on here / feed my online shopping habit :happydance:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did

Hey LL, were you doing the progesterone pessaries? I just started them today and OMG what a fag! Very hard to get the little buggers right up there... and I have to do 2, 3 times a day :dohh: this is not going to be fun! :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did
> 
> Hey LL, were you doing the progesterone pessaries? I just started them today and OMG what a fag! Very hard to get the little buggers right up there... and I have to do 2, 3 times a day :dohh: this is not going to be fun! :wacko:Click to expand...

No I was doing the injections...oil! as well as the pills (prometrium)


----------



## cebethel

googly said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> D gets that its sex first and games (literally ie Playstation) after.
> 
> Googly I'm currently a golf widow, PGA 2011 Golf to be exact, mind you I've got my head stuck in the ebook with the latest Jo Nesbo thriller so I don't care all that much, I'll get a cuddle between holes (ooer missus).
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Oh I would LOVE DH to be into something a bit more sporty, he's into all the (really loud, really violent) shooting games :dohh: Ah well, does give me time to come on here / feed my online shopping habit :happydance:Click to expand...

My DH is way into the shooting games too...........they get annoying at times.......still, he can have those, I'll keep farmville :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did
> 
> Hey LL, were you doing the progesterone pessaries? I just started them today and OMG what a fag! Very hard to get the little buggers right up there... and I have to do 2, 3 times a day :dohh: this is not going to be fun! :wacko:Click to expand...

. :hugs:It will get easier Hun ,I took them as well ,u will get used to it real quick :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well although I had a bit of a temp rise I woke up feeling cold and shivery and it's a BFN ,:sleep:Hope everyone is well today ,happy Friday ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Anyone any weekend plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:good luck for all our testers today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning despie :hugs: there are still test days ahead for you and your temps look promising, they are not giving in!!!!! 

saturday i'm working so only plans for weekend are seeing my dh's brother, wife, brat son and baby on sunday... the last time i saw them was in july when she was born. we try to stretch out our get togethers bc dh and his bro are far from best buds and doesn't really like his company. we get together bc we feel obliged. family huh! :growlmad: on a positive note, looking forward to a cuddle and smell of the baby. i love baby smells (the sweet ones of course). :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning despie :hugs: there are still test days ahead for you and your temps look promising, they are not giving in!!!!!
> 
> saturday i'm working so only plans for weekend are seeing my dh's brother, wife, brat son and baby on sunday... the last time i saw them was in july when she was born. we try to stretch out our get togethers bc dh and his bro are far from best buds and doesn't really like his company. we get together bc we feel obliged. family huh! :growlmad: on a positive note, looking forward to a cuddle and smell of the baby. i love baby smells (the sweet ones of course). :haha:

Morning gorgeous and thanks u are such a sweet lady ,Awk babe hope it's better than your last visit ,I love the smell of babies too , ,wot age is your dh's brat son ?:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

he is 8 yrs old and the most spoilt and 'nasty' child i've ever met. when my dh told me about him in the early days i thought he was overdoing it with his description but NO he really is like that. i really hope they have learnt with him and they will change their ways wiht this new baby. 

was supposed to have seen them end of august time, i remember it was a sunday and only the day before i discovered i wasn't pregnant after having positives all week, i just couldn't bring myself to meet up with them. i'd started bleeding and spending a day with them was the last thing i wanted to do. 

normally, i'm really happy to see babies, get a hold etc but i felt awful resentment towards them that weekend. i had an argument with dh bc he couldn't understand why i didn't want to go. i ended up looking like a bitch with the things i said. i was like a different person and i didn't like myself that weekend.

this sunday will be different :)


----------



## Sus09

Morning Sum!
How are you today:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning sus i'm fine hun, hope u r back to feeling chirpy too :hugs: just been reading backover...ttc is crap enough without having to deal with work issues. sometimes it feels like a fight with PMA but we deserve to feel good and do it for ourselves, keep it up there lovely. 

there's a book i bought my friend for her birthday the other day, it's called F*** IT! it's in the book charts over here, think i am serioulsy going to buy it myself. it's a new approach to life and enlightenment and it looks perfect in my eyes. the title says it all, this is what you have to say to non desirable situations and problem people in your life for the good of our health. :haha:xxxx 

anyone interested? this is the book.

https://www.amazon.co.uk/F-k-Ultimate-Spiritual-Way/dp/1848500130


----------



## Desperado167

Sum I want that book too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sum ,completely understandable Hun u not wanting to see a newborn just after a loss ,I think we have all been there :cry::cry:And for some reason our men just don't get it ,:nope:I do believe u will hold your own :baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, nice to have you back :hugs: why are you sad??x


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,have a fantastic day ,:flower::flower::cake::hug::friends::friends::hugs2::pizza::drunk:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5e3f4e2.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly ,have a fantastic day ,:flower::flower::cake::hug::friends::friends::hugs2::pizza::drunk:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5e3f4e2.jpg

Aw thanks honey, thAt pic made me laugh! :haha::haha:

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly :cake:

But how about this for you? It's all cake :shock::)
https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSxawCtmkQFW_CNkmcF_q5VbXufBoH6w5jgold_0Xmiu-S3kZCfkA


----------



## dachsundmom

It's all cake?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> It's all cake?

Apart from the pole it's on the rest is cake :) 

It would be lovely to have the skills to make it


----------



## NorthStar

Happy birthday M :flower: hope you had a good night out last night.

Morning all, last day of my holidays, it has flown by I've done nothing, didn't even paint the bathroom, but there is so little light up here at this time of year, sun sets at 16:20 that is my excuse and I'm sticking to it.


----------



## dachsundmom

I like that excuse!


----------



## NorthStar

That excuse is good for a couple of months too, I'm a bit of a perfectionist and if I paint in crappy light it won't be to an acceptable standard! 

40 days until the shortest day ladies, it's so damned dark here now :nope:


----------



## Sus09

I had a crappy week Jax. But I am sad cos there seems to be few arguments and misunderstandings in a couple of threads lately, and seeing people I really care about getting upset. Some havent even been here for few days. I am sloppy I know but I care and it makes me sad.

:hugs:
Anyway to all you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Double hugs Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> That excuse is good for a couple of months too, I'm a bit of a perfectionist and if I paint in crappy light it won't be to an acceptable standard!
> 
> 40 days until the shortest day ladies, it's so damned dark here now :nope:

And NS.....if it's wet and damp your paint won't dry properly and gloss will bubble, so yea good excuse :thumbup: Have you got your Xmas lights up yet????????????????


----------



## Sus09

Happy birthday butterfly!


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus :hugs:

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUTTERFLY!!!!!!!!!!! wishing u a lovely fun-filled day. :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Xmas lights? How early do you guys decorate in the UK?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Xmas lights? How early do you guys decorate in the UK?

B, Wooly said she saw a house decorated the other week :shock: Generally 1st Dec for us here but the shops have had it all up since beginning of Oct. Me personally I usually don't bother until we break up from school (week before) which I know is a bit late....but I love it when you just have the twinkly lights on and the TV and nothing else and everyone is moaning cos they can't see - what a kid!!!!:haha:


----------



## Macwooly

D & I have started our evening entertainment - oh err Missus :) We go around some of the areas and have an ugly house spotting competition because some people around here decorate from mid November or earlier and seem to buy every decoration in the shop and put it on their houses whether it is tasteful or not.

Sort of like this but much crappier :haha: https://youtu.be/WfdEDzxzmyA

Mine go up on 2nd Dec because I refuse to have them up for my birthday :)


----------



## NorthStar

I don't actually own any Christmas decorations, last year had only just moved into the house and usually spend the main bit of Christmas at my parents place, D is generally working away so I go down there before Xmas and don't come back until after New Year.


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I don't actually own any Christmas decorations, last year had only just moved into the house and usually spend the main bit of Christmas at my parents place, D is generally working away so I go down there before Xmas and don't come back until after New Year.

Not even a fairy light or a bit of tinsel in sight? :cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Well it's not like I planned it that way, but I've only been back in the UK 2 and a bit years, first year I was still staying at my parents, next year had only just moved into my house. This year :shrug: IDK if I'm not around and D's at work doesn't seem much point really.


----------



## Jodes2011

:cake: Happy Birthday Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

You must have at least a tiny tree.


----------



## Garnet

googly said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did
> 
> Hey LL, were you doing the progesterone pessaries? I just started them today and OMG what a fag! Very hard to get the little buggers right up there... and I have to do 2, 3 times a day :dohh: this is not going to be fun! :wacko:Click to expand...

Hey Googly,
Are your bullet shaped or Oval? I didn't get any applicators so I used one of those applicators from a yeast infection kit... It works great and I don't have to worry about getting in place.. Good luck.. I finish progestone on Sunday...


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,have a fantastic day ,:flower::flower::cake::hug::friends::friends::hugs2::pizza::drunk:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5e3f4e2.jpg
> 
> Aw thanks honey, thAt pic made me laugh! :haha::haha:
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Happy Birthday! Eat lots a yummy cake...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, how are you?


----------



## Viking15

Butterfly, happy birthday to you and many more :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA but I am back now
> 
> Garnet PLEASE know you are in my thoughts and I honestly believe your baby is fine Hang in there!!!!
> 
> Despie...I was also put on Progesterone only after the egg retrieval (ovulation) so no clue...but was told I would stay on it until 7 weeks pregnant...and I did
> 
> LL: It is nice to see back!!! Miss ya and think of you often! Christmas baby hopefully....Thank you for the nice reply...Click to expand...
> 
> You are so sweet...I am waiting till January for the next IVF round... I don't want to be going through stuff during the holidays
> 
> How are you? Any news yet? Did you get a hold of Junebug? You can find her on my threadClick to expand...


I'm just going to deal with it on Tuesday morning. Right now we have a cold flu epidemic going through my house. Kids are going to Doctor this morning. I feel like crap. Husband feels like crap. The cat is the only one not sick and she can't help us...I haven't talk to Junebug. I am leaving up to the Lord and what will be will be...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, how are you?

Sick!:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

Hope you feel better soon Garnet and keeping you and LO in my prayers x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

M https://i.embpersons.com/cute/std/9eef8d861878.gif

Sus...:hug:

Garnet...I understand completely and agree wile holding a positive thought for you and that all goes well...and may everyone get well in your house soon too

Wooly...that is an AWESOME cake!

Dmom...HI!!!!

Everyone good morning!


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> Butterfly :cake:
> 
> But how about this for you? It's all cake :shock::)
> https://t1.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSxawCtmkQFW_CNkmcF_q5VbXufBoH6w5jgold_0Xmiu-S3kZCfkA

Amazing Wooly and I am sure I could eat it all if I tried :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:



NorthStar said:


> Happy birthday M :flower: hope you had a good night out last night.
> 
> Morning all, last day of my holidays, it has flown by I've done nothing, didn't even paint the bathroom, but there is so little light up here at this time of year, sun sets at 16:20 that is my excuse and I'm sticking to it.

Thanks NS, did have a few wines and a good night to be sure! Yes, it feels so dark down here too - more often than not I have to put the light on in my study during the say - but must be even worse up there :hugs::hugs:



Sus09 said:


> Happy birthday butterfly!

Thanks Sus and :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you



sumatwsimit said:


> sus :hugs:
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY BUTTERFLY!!!!!!!!!!! wishing u a lovely fun-filled day. :flower:

Thanks sumat :hugs::hugs:



Jodes2011 said:


> :cake: Happy Birthday Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx

Thanks Jodes :hugs::hugs:



Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly ,have a fantastic day ,:flower::flower::cake::hug::friends::friends::hugs2::pizza::drunk:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5e3f4e2.jpg
> 
> Aw thanks honey, thAt pic made me laugh! :haha::haha:
> 
> XxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Happy Birthday! Eat lots a yummy cake...:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Garnet, hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:



Viking15 said:


> Butterfly, happy birthday to you and many more :happydance:

Thanks Viking :hugs::hugs:

And thanks Despie for the use of your thread :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are OK today :flower:

And thanks B for the cake as I seem to have missed quoting that post and it took me long enough to learn how to multi quote as it is :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

And thanks LL! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

b - multi qoute? ? :shrug: i must be behind the times :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> b - multi qoute? ? :shrug: i must be behind the times :haha:

Yeah you just click the little plus sign after 'reply with quote' on each of the posts you want in your reply then you hit 'reply to thread; and they are all there - voila! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/DSC04294.jpg

Excuse my french despie but f*ck me!!! That is a :bfp:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMFG I am sooooooooooooooooo excited!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::juggle::juggle::juggle::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:haha: love the reaction b.

despie, i'm chuffed to bits, left you a message on the other thread. xxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie, love the way you casually slip it in. it certainly has the wow factor.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> despie, love the way you casually slip it in. it certainly has the wow factor.:hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I just don't know ladies ,I pee rite onto the stick and have just read these tests can give false positives ,I am shaking and scared ,:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::dust::dust::dust::dust::cloud9::cloud9::af::bfp::bfp::bfp::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: OMG OMG OMG YOUR PREGNANT!!!!! WOOHOO I AM SO SO SO HAPPY FOR YOU. HAVE YOU A FRER? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I just don't know ladies ,I pee rite onto the stick and have just read these tests can give false positives ,I am shaking and scared ,:cry:

Really? I thought you couldn't get false positives? :shrug::shrug: Thats a positive hunni xxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

doesn't look like any evap, there's a clear coloured line there. don't start panicking, grab a frer and get peeing again. lol. that can't possibly be a false positive, the line is too clear. :hugs: deep breaths and test again when ur ready :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie!!!!!! Are you going straight to the doctor so they can help you? Or just start that progesterone? I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance: 
Get a FRER! But I believe you've done it!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie!!!!!! Are you going straight to the doctor so they can help you? Or just start that progesterone? I'm so happy for you!!!!!!!!! :happydance: :happydance:
> Get a FRER! But I believe you've done it!!!!

I will test again in the morning ,I really don't believe it ,it was an early predictor pregnancy test ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

DESPIE!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I am in tears for you!!!!!!!!!!!!

WOOO HOOO!!!!! Oh please oh please be a sticky bean...YEY!!!!!!!!!!!

Get an FRER and go see your Doctor ASAP please


OMG so HAPPY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm going to have to sign out ladies. in the middle of cooking dinner and my oh will be in soon. despie, i know you said you are going to test again in the morning, but i will check later in a few hrs to see if you've managed to test again this evening. but no doubt in my mind, you've done it. :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie OMG :happydance::happydance: woohoo!


----------



## Sus09

OMG Despie!!!! What a beautiful line!! Cant wait to get home and see it on my laptop!! Congrats hun!! It is so amazing!!!!


----------



## LLbean

https://i1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb471/pol017/congrates.gif


----------



## LLbean

https://www.photopox.com/Images/Congratulations/Congrats5Fmc2DHT5FSmiley5B15D.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I love you guys :cry::cry:Am so scared ,do u really think it's true ,am so sure it's an evaporation or false positive ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

desperado167 said:


> omg i love you guys :cry::cry:am so scared ,do u really think it's true ,am so sure it's an evaporation or false positive ,:hugs:

has to be true!


----------



## NorthStar

Look if I see a line, then there's a line, as B and a whole bunch of you will realise I NEVER see the line :rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...

but why hun? Theres a line and it has colour that is a BFP. If thats not a BFP i will go outside naked and run around my street :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

And I will bring popcorn and deckchair to cheer Jodes on.

Babes you've got to stay calm here, breathe ok?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> but why hun? Theres a line and it has colour that is a BFP. If thats not a BFP i will go outside naked and run around my street :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Can I come watch?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There isn't much you can do until you have another test so try and take it easy as much as you can T :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> There isn't much you can do until you have another test so try and take it wasy as much as you can T :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ok ,thanks ,it just doesn't feel right ,I mean I really want to believe but am terrified and dubious ,:shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Hun i've been reading some reviews on them and it's mixed. Theres colour in your test and theres no doubt in my mind you've done it. Do you have another predicitor test? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No ,:cry:But I think it's a fluke ,:nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> but why hun? Theres a line and it has colour that is a BFP. If thats not a BFP i will go outside naked and run around my street :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Can I come watch?:hugs:Click to expand...

what you want to come and watch my flabby fat ass? haha! It won't happen because that test says positive. I know your scared but i'm here for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Despie!!!! I'm on my phone so I can't do the proper amount of dancing icons, but woooooooooooooooo!!!!! Bloody well done and congratulations lady, it looks like you are up the duff!!!!!

XxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxX


----------



## Macwooly

OMG I go out for a couple of hours to the supermarket and come back to Despie's BFP :happydance:

T - take a deep breath and relax till you can take another but I always understood that if there is a line and it has colour then it's a proper positive :thumbup:

Praying with all my heart that this is your viable full term LO :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Updated on brookes thread ,it was a fluke test ,I just need some time out now ladies ,:cry::cry::nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Updated on brookes thread ,it was a fluke test ,I just need some time out now ladies ,:cry::cry::nope:

Take care of yourself :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Updated on brookes thread ,it was a fluke test ,I just need some time out now ladies ,:cry::cry::nope:

:cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LiSa2010

:hugs: :hugs: Desperado :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Despie!! :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:


----------



## Sus09

Despie darling:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Crap manufacturer, are you taking the complaint to the CAB as well? Who is the manufacturer? I fell like buying a load of those tests as well to see if the give false positives just to complain as well.


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning despie, I agree you should write to the manufacturer. They shouldntbe able to mess with people's lives like that. :hug:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: So sorry you're not doing well :hugs: But good on you for planning to write to the manufacturer :thumbup: They need to know their tests are crap and how it plays with people's emotions :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning T i've been thinking about you all last night and this morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: i agree you get that letter sent and go to this link to help https://www.direct.gov.uk/en/MoneyT...ey/FinancialProblemsAndComplaints/DG_10035570 and https://www.howtocomplain.com/info/cl-template.shtml

Love you lots :hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: so sorry you're feeling bad, those stupid tests :growlmad:

Have a look at Jodies link, writing a really scathing letter/email might make you feel better.


----------



## Desperado167

Thsnks :(


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD slept in a box last night, lol....there's something. Her school is having a homelessness awareness program.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My DD slept in a box last night, lol....there's something. Her school is having a homelessness awareness program.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awk bless her ,how did she do ?how cold was it last night?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

DH is going to get her now, but it was in the 30s last night.


----------



## NorthStar

Glad you feel a little better babes.

I'm shopping for puppy gear today - exciting!


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Glad you feel a little better babes.
> 
> I'm shopping for puppy gear today - exciting!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Wen do we get to see pics ,wen are u getting her,aww a new puppy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess someone came by and threw eggs at the kids...yes, I kinda think it's funny.


----------



## NorthStar

Hmm well that's 2 new experiences for DD that she won't be keen to repeat, sleeping in a box and being egged. She'll be glad to get home for a hot shower.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I guess someone came buy and threw eggs at the kids...yes, I kinda think it's funny.

Little buggers :growlmad: :hug:


----------



## NorthStar

I'll do some puppy pics probably next weekend when I get her home. The pics I have right now she's only just opened her eyes, they are just little blobs of fur really in those pics.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'll do some puppy pics probably next weekend when I get her home. The pics I have right now she's only just opened her eyes, they are just little blobs of fur really in those pics.

Awk ,little blobs of fur ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...many hugs for you and your kids are so sweet!

NS YEY FOR PUPPY!!!

Dmom...lol poor DD...and that was COLD!


----------



## dachsundmom

DD had a great time and she said she was pretty warm; all of her outdoor gear was Army issue, so she was in better shape than a lot of the kids.

I guess the highlight of the night was when the kids figured out that it took rolls of duct tape to tape DD to a wall...:haha: I guess they made their own entertainment.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> DD had a great time and she said she was pretty warm; all of her outdoor gear was Army issue, so she was in better shape than a lot of the kids.
> 
> I guess the highlight of the night was when the kids figured out that it took rolls of duct tape to tape DD to a wall...:haha: I guess they made their own entertainment.:wacko:

AHAHAHAHA guess they saw COMMUNITY :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep old school style, I remember my class chewing bits of paper then throwing them to stick on the ceiling as being particularly hilarious.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, we delivered 250 phone directories around town this morning, so I am calling my day done, lol.

Now it's time to watch college football for the afternoon; yes girls, I love college football.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm guessing that there is beer and salty snacks involved in this football watching :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sometimes, lol...always the snacks.


----------



## NorthStar

Heh heh.

I'm making pizza from scratch tonight, I found a deli which sells proper Italian flour.

Not the biggest fan of Italian food, but if it's done well I enjoy it now and then, so does D (truth be told he will eat anything I give him except Vietnamese rice paper rolls for some reason).


----------



## NorthStar

PS was this a charity fundraiser thing for band DM?


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Despie sorry it's a BFN and your husband is being an arse as well, but your chart looks so much better this month and a 12+ day LP so I'm pleased that at least things are back on track :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, the band gets paid to deliver the phone books, but it tedious work, lol.

T, I am sorry for the BFN, but like NS said, your cycle looks much better.:hugs:



NS, you don't like Italian food?


----------



## Sus09

Despie darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Men are a PITA sometimes! Yours sound like mine hun, about spending money in gifts and all that. at that point all we can do is :ignore::haha:

Lovely, so sorry for that BFN. It is not fair, that manufactures should be sued. Messing around with women´s feelings with faulty tests! that is so unfair!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

It's just not my favourite, I find it a little stodgy all that pasta and pizza, every now and again I like it though, for a change.

Pizza shops here in GLA are owned by Indians and Pakistanis and Turks, they make shit pizza, without exception.

Italians own the chip shops (and hence make batter dipped deep fried pizza) - it's a crazy, messed up world we live in ladies :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Men are a PITA sometimes! Yours sound like mine hun, about spending money in gifts and all that. at that point all we can do is :ignore::haha:
> 
> Lovely, so sorry for that BFN. It is not fair, that manufactures should be sued. Messing around with women´s feelings with faulty tests! that is so unfair!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sus ,am ok now about the bfn just angry that I got myself in such a state yesterday ,wot about you Hun,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good afternoon All,
The kids are doing 90% better today. They were both given antibotics and my three year old is almost back to his mischievous ways...He was born on St. Paddy's day so maybe that explains it. Sorry Despie about your test... Husband not being nice is crappy. Mine want SEX so he is being nice as can be since our falling out... Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It's just not my favourite, I find it a little stodgy all that pasta and pizza, every now and again I like it though, for a change.
> 
> Pizza shops here in GLA are owned by Indians and Pakistanis and Turks, they make shit pizza, without exception.
> 
> Italians own the chip shops (and hence make batter dipped deep fried pizza) - it's a crazy, messed up world we live in ladies :nope:

I love dominos ham and pineapple pizza :thumbup:And I adore pasta ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> It's just not my favourite, I find it a little stodgy all that pasta and pizza, every now and again I like it though, for a change.
> 
> Pizza shops here in GLA are owned by Indians and Pakistanis and Turks, they make shit pizza, without exception.
> 
> Italians own the chip shops (and hence make batter dipped deep fried pizza) - it's a crazy, messed up world we live in ladies :nope:
> 
> I love dominos ham and pineapple pizza :thumbup:And I adore pasta ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That is my favorite pizza too except candian bacon. My husband hates that type so we all make our own mini pizzas....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:



> Good afternoon All,
> The kids are doing 90% better today. They were both given antibotics and my three year old is almost back to his mischievous ways...He was born on St. Paddy's day so maybe that explains it. Sorry Despie about your test... Husband not being nice is crappy. Mine want SEX so he is being nice as can be since our falling out... Hope everyone is having a nice Saturday...

Great the kids are feeling better :thumbup:Weird that how our hubby's can suddenly change wen they want to give us their jizz ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Take care huni ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, I have just read about your kids spoiling you! that is so sweet!:hugs:
I am ok hun, a bit better now :thumbup:

Yummy PIZZA! hmmm you have given me ideas, there is a Domino´s down the road...

Garnet, how are you today? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ham, mushroom and pineapple for me, I like a bit of onion as well, D not so much.

I particularly dislike random stuff that they put on pizza here like tinned tuna and sweetcorn :sick: 

I can rant about crap Scottish food all night, you ladies had better stop me :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie, I have just read about your kids spoiling you! that is so sweet!:hugs:
> I am ok hun, a bit better now :thumbup:
> 
> Yummy PIZZA! hmmm you have given me ideas, there is a Domino´s down the road...
> 
> Garnet, how are you today? :hugs:

We just had vegetable soup and potatoes and chicken and crusty bread,:thumbup:Glad u are feeling a bit better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ham, mushroom and pineapple for me, I like a bit of onion as well, D not so much.
> 
> I particularly dislike random stuff that they put on pizza here like tinned tuna and sweetcorn :sick:
> 
> I can rant about crap Scottish food all night, you ladies had better stop me :rofl:

Ns I love listening to you :hugs:Rant away :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie :hugs: Just say to your DH you'll save money by not buying him Xmas presents that will soon shut him up :haha:

I love Italian food and enjoy making it all from scratch - yeap I make my own pasta:) and I also have a great Italian near me :) But Domino's pizza :sick: 

I'm having jacket potato; veggies and faggots for dinner - yummy But I know faggots will make some people :sick:


----------



## NorthStar

Oooh Despie bad food makes me ANGRY :gun:


----------



## NorthStar

Macwooly said:


> Despie :hugs: Just say to your DH you'll save money by not buying him Xmas presents that will soon shut him up :haha:
> 
> I love Italian food and enjoy making it all from scratch - yeap I make my own pasta:) and I also have a great Italian near me :) But Domino's pizza :sick:
> 
> I'm having jacket potato; veggies and faggots for dinner - yummy But I know faggots will make some people :sick:

 I cannot wait to see DM's reaction to your faggots :coffee:* sits back with popcorn and a smil*


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Ham, mushroom and pineapple for me, I like a bit of onion as well, D not so much.
> 
> I particularly dislike random stuff that they put on pizza here like tinned tuna and sweetcorn :sick:
> 
> I can rant about crap Scottish food all night, you ladies had better stop me :rofl:

Now deep fried food is not nice but traditional scottish food I think is yummy :kiss: Designed to help fight the cold; damp and drizzle :thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

NorthStar said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs: Just say to your DH you'll save money by not buying him Xmas presents that will soon shut him up :haha:
> 
> I love Italian food and enjoy making it all from scratch - yeap I make my own pasta:) and I also have a great Italian near me :) But Domino's pizza :sick:
> 
> I'm having jacket potato; veggies and faggots for dinner - yummy But I know faggots will make some people :sick:
> 
> I cannot wait to see DM's reaction to your faggots :coffee:* sits back with popcorn and a smil*Click to expand...

I know :haha::haha::haha:

Dmom - faggots = https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Faggot_(food)


----------



## Desperado167

Wot are faggots?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep the horrors of the munchie box are never far away in this city.

I grew up on hearty soup and stews and seafood and stuff like that, thought I was hardest done by kid in Scotland at the time :rofl:


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Wot are faggots?:hugs:

I popped a link on one of my posts and I think they are yummy :)


----------



## Desperado167

They look ok wooly but sound disgusting ,:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Chicken pie and chips for me tonight..

Saturday is the day when my OH cooks, and as he refuses to cook he buys frozen food and puts it in the oven. Not my favourite, but if I moan he won´t do it and I wont get a night off cooking at all!


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> They look ok wooly but sound disgusting ,:haha:

I think like haggis they are an acquired taste :)


----------



## NorthStar

I can eat minced pork meatballs but wiki implies they are made with "pork offal" and I won't go there...


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I can eat minced pork meatballs but wiki implies they are made with "pork offal" and I won't go there...

Me either ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, just like the word 'tea' having different meanings in the UK, one can eat, smoke, or do a 'faggot?' :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So, just like the word 'tea' having different meanings in the UK, one can eat, smoke, or do a 'faggot?' :wacko::haha:

Omg wen I read woolys post ,I asked my dh wot faggots was and my eldest dd nearly wet herself :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all xxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hugs: despie, sorry about the test honey. Great news about your brother and his gf! How exciting! Hope everything goes well.

Pork offal :sick:. And faggots remind me of school dinners :sick::sick:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all .well my brother just text me to say his girlfriends in labour ,she's been in hospital for an hour now and it's only 6.20 in the morning ,this is my brothers first child abd I am really happy for him as he's almost 42 and we thought he would never have kids ,woke up feeling really warm today , And I had really deep pains at the bottom of my back on the right hand side,also tested just for the sake of it and it's a bfn so I am done testing for this cycle ,heading back to bed for. Few hours and then going to church as it's Remberance Sunday ,talk soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry hun :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> :hugs: despie, sorry about the test honey. X


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,it's ok Hun don't be sad ,I am gonna get my sticky bean soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:We all are ,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Macwooly

Hope all goes well with the birth of your brother's baby.

Sorry about the BFN :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Hope all goes well with the birth of your brother's baby.
> 
> Sorry about the BFN :hugs:

Thanks Hun she had a little girl ,:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Congrats on your new niece Despie.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Yay! :happydance:
Do they have a name? What weight was she?


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Yay! :happydance:
> Do they have a name? What weight was she?

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Yay! :happydance:
> Do they have a name? What weight was she?
> 
> She was 8 pound three and they haven't decided on a name yet ,my dd suggested poppy seeing as it's Rememberance day ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Excellent name :thumbup: so fitting too! Congratulations i bet she's gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Poppy is too cute and very appropriate. Congrats auntie despie! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so glad that your new niece is here! :happydance:

I've never had nieces, nephews, or even cousins of my own, so I cannot imagine having kids in the family at all.:wacko:

Girls, if I ever say the word Tamoxifen again, don't let me go there...someone throw a virtual brick at me. It looks like I am going to have another long LP and I have been an emotional mess this entire cycle.:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am so glad that your new niece is here! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had nieces, nephews, or even cousins of my own, so I cannot imagine having kids in the family at all.:wacko:
> 
> Girls, if I ever say the word Tamoxifen again, don't let me go there...someone throw a virtual brick at me. It looks like I am going to have another long LP and I have been an emotional mess this entire cycle.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

OK I will totally roadblock any future TMX usage.

TTC is hard enough without pharmaceuticals increasing the stress :nope:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie congratulations on being an auntie :happydance:

Dmom :hugs: I'll fly over and slap you if you say Tamoxifen again :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am so glad that your new niece is here! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had nieces, nephews, or even cousins of my own, so I cannot imagine having kids in the family at all.:wacko:
> 
> Girls, if I ever say the word Tamoxifen again, don't let me go there...someone throw a virtual brick at me. It looks like I am going to have another long LP and I have been an emotional mess this entire cycle.:nope:

Awk Hun ,hopefully tomorrow or Tuesday this cycle will be over ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, congratulations on your new niece! That is wonderful news and a beautiful name.

:hugs:Dmom :hugs: :hugs::hugs:

Long LPs suck! Your chart looked so good... nasty Tamoxifen!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I am choosing to blame my DH for this one, he asked for one more go at Tamoxifen and I agreed.:growlmad: Anyway, he felt the full force of my frustration last night when he upset me with something on TV....

When he wouldn't just be quiet about what I was watching and refused to go watch one of the other 3 TVs in the house, I threw the remote at him and took the router apart.:blush:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I am choosing to blame my DH for this one, he asked for one more go at Tamoxifen and I agreed.:growlmad: Anyway, he felt the full force of my frustration last night when he upset me with something on TV....
> 
> When he wouldn't just be quiet about what I was watching and refused to go watch one of the other 3 TVs in the house, I threw the remote at him and took the router apart.:blush:

Well he got the message :haha::haha:

But seriously :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I am so glad that your new niece is here! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had nieces, nephews, or even cousins of my own, so I cannot imagine having kids in the family at all.:wacko:
> 
> Girls, if I ever say the word Tamoxifen again, don't let me go there...someone throw a virtual brick at me. It looks like I am going to have another long LP and I have been an emotional mess this entire cycle.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, congrats on your neice :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Does anyone mind if I post a pic later ,please let me know as i would hate to upset anyone :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> I am choosing to blame my DH for this one, he asked for one more go at Tamoxifen and I agreed.:growlmad: Anyway, he felt the full force of my frustration last night when he upset me with something on TV....
> 
> When he wouldn't just be quiet about what I was watching and refused to go watch one of the other 3 TVs in the house, I threw the remote at him and took the router apart.:blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:
Say NO to tmx! I think your OH will be with you on that one :thumbup:.
I was a bitch on wheels on tmx so you have my sympathies, lovely :hugs:. FXed for an end to your long LP and onto another cycle.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Does anyone mind if I post a pic later ,please let me know as i would hate to upset anyone :hugs:

I'd love to see a pic! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone mind if I post a pic later ,please let me know as i would hate to upset anyone :hugs:
> 
> I'd love to see a pic! :hugs:Click to expand...

WSS :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd love to see the pic!


----------



## dachsundmom

And really, N earned what he got last night bc he told me I needed to "keep my raging bitch hormones in check." :growlmad::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep he deserved it.

Despie you can post the baby pic, all babies look the same to new anyhow :rofl: it's the the tickers I find a bit, you know, hard to take?


----------



## Natsby

Yes to pictures, always yes to pictures.(except maybe pics of baby bumps,) Pictures of babies are cool, pictures of pooy nappies and sleep deprived mums even better, reminds me to make the most of my child free time and quit worrying.


----------



## LLbean

Desie congrats on the new niece and yes I would love to see that baby pics!!!!

Brooke...NO MORE TAMOXIFEN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Yes please! Picture of the baby! Cant wait to see it!

Dmom your OH was being a PITA last night?

Mine is a nightmare today, cant stop giving me grief! He is annoyed because a couple of tiles fell of the kitchen wall and he is in a terrible mood. He has OCD with the house and cleaning and today he is being very hurtful, to the point that he said nasty thi.gs about my poor ill kitty.

As if I dint have eough with being upset this week by missing the cycle thanks to him, now he has a nasty day. I am just hiding upstairs away from him, dont even want to see him today.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am so glad that your new niece is here! :happydance:
> 
> I've never had nieces, nephews, or even cousins of my own, so I cannot imagine having kids in the family at all.:wacko:
> 
> Girls, if I ever say the word Tamoxifen again, don't let me go there...someone throw a virtual brick at me. It looks like I am going to have another long LP and I have been an emotional mess this entire cycle.:nope:

Despie congrats!!! :happydance:

Dmom [-X:ban: no more okay? :hugs::hugs:

xXx :hugs: for everyone :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie, congrats on your new family member, just spent the afternoon with my 4mth old niece (dh's brothers baby) :hugs: didn't get the cuddle i was wanting though :shrug: she didn't offer anyone to have a cuddle :cry:

hello everyone else :flower: hope uv all had (or having) a good sunday. i keep having to remind myself we are all on different time zones.:wacko:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> And really, N earned what he got last night bc he told me I needed to "keep my raging bitch hormones in check." :growlmad::haha:

Well he got what he deserved with that comment :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

Despie go for it with a picture :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Yes please! Picture of the baby! Cant wait to see it!
> 
> Dmom your OH was being a PITA last night?
> 
> Mine is a nightmare today, cant stop giving me grief! He is annoyed because a couple of tiles fell of the kitchen wall and he is in a terrible mood. He has OCD with the house and cleaning and today he is being very hurtful, to the point that he said nasty thi.gs about my poor ill kitty.
> 
> As if I dint have eough with being upset this week by missing the cycle thanks to him, now he has a nasty day. I am just hiding upstairs away from him, dont even want to see him today.

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: big hugs coming your way, you sound so upset by everything again...but probably staying out of his way and chatting to us is the best thing :flower: Tomorrow'll be better xXx :flower:


----------



## Macwooly

Sus :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus sorry you are having a crappy time at the moment :hugs: 

My OH is warned he has to be extra special nice to me right now :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Sus sorry you are having a crappy time at the moment :hugs:
> 
> My OH is warned he has to be extra special nice to me right now :growlmad:

NS has OH crossed the line somewhere??!!


----------



## Indigo77

So where's the pic? Tracey, you're such a tease!


----------



## Sus09

Indi:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks girls.

Jax, yes this week has been tough, most of it due to my OH, he can be hard work sometimes and now he is in an awful mood with the world. I told him to sort out his frustrations and to stop upsetting me. So yes, no cooking for him today, and i am enjoying my time on my own. Men dont get it sometimes, that we get really upset duet to ttc and hormones.


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Sus sorry you are having a crappy time at the moment :hugs:
> 
> My OH is warned he has to be extra special nice to me right now :growlmad:
> 
> NS has OH crossed the line somewhere??!!Click to expand...

Its more that I'm extra sensitive at the moment with some other stresses so he's been warned! :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Sus sorry you are having a crappy time at the moment :hugs:
> 
> My OH is warned he has to be extra special nice to me right now :growlmad:
> 
> NS has OH crossed the line somewhere??!!Click to expand...
> 
> Its more that I'm extra sensitive at the moment with some other stresses so he's been warned! :growlmad:Click to expand...

Aha, I see, lets hope he listens to your advice!!!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus....Does he really have OCD? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Jax, yes this week has been tough, most of it due to my OH, he can be hard work sometimes and now he is in an awful mood with the world. I told him to sort out his frustrations and to stop upsetting me. So yes, no cooking for him today, and i am enjoying my time on my own. Men dont get it sometimes, that we get really upset duet to ttc and hormones.

:hugs::hugs: I guess they have their own hormones n stuff to get to grips with but you're right Sus, they sure don't understand ours. They're not very good at talking about it at all. My DH seems to think anything I say is a personal attack, he gets so arsey, I can only feel that its a throw back from his first marriage which makes me so sad as we're coming up for 10 years next year and he's still not learnt that I'm NOT and NEVER will be like his ex - I dunno MEN!!!!! :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Yes Indi, he does have OCD. He gets obsessed with cleaning and the house, he never stops and rest!

He is a fantastic man, but his OCD is hard to put up with, especially days like today when he gets so frustrated that gets in a terrible mood.

Indi its lovely to see you back. Did u get my pm last week? Sent it from my moby and i am not sure if it sent ok.


----------



## NorthStar

Yep he's been TOLD "handle with care" :rofl: if he's smart he will listen.

So you're still carrying the cross for his ex after 10 years Jax :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> Yes Indi, he does have OCD. He gets obsessed with cleaning and the house, he never stops and rest!
> 
> He is a fantastic man, but his OCD is hard to put up with, especially days like today when he gets so frustrated that gets in a terrible mood.
> 
> Indi its lovely to see you back. Did u get my pm last week? Sent it from my moby and i am not sure if it sent ok.

No I didn't get it, but thanks. :hug:

That must be tough to deal with. :hugs:

It's terrible he is mean to you, though...even if he doesn't mean it....:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Yep he's been TOLD "handle with care" :rofl: if he's smart he will listen.
> 
> So you're still carrying the cross for his ex after 10 years Jax :hugs:

Yup, feels that way at times, esp when he is annoyed, it's just like how I remember him talking to her when they'd first split and the kids were little. I think old habits die hard. I've kinda got used to it and try not to let it upset me anymore, stick a sock in it man and I walk away......


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope to see a pic when I get back later today...


----------



## Jax41

Sus, and I guess the more stressed he is the worse it is. He probably knows what he's doing but can't help himself, ahh that's such a shame, and it's hard to be understanding when you're feeling vulnerable yourself at the moment :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo :hi:

To the ladies dealing with difficult men :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: Wooly! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sus09

I dont know why my PMs never send with my moby:cry: does anyone else has this problem with their mobile? I dont seem to be able to do half of the things on bnb on my moby...

Tracey i cant wait for that photo, that will put a smile on my face!! Xxxx


----------



## Macwooly

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: Wooly! :hug::hug::hug:

You've been missed by all :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Indigo!!! Thought it'd been quiet round these ere parts, how's it hanging?!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo am so very happy u are back ,sus ,sorry but wtf I want to come slap your dh ,:growlmad:Doesn't he know how lucky he is having a lovely lass like you ,jax how are u doing :hugs:,sorry been with the kids all day and I need to do the ironing and bath everyone and make Sunday dinner but I promise I ill get a pic up ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Well my OH knows he was wrong because now he is extremely kind with me, bringing me Teas every 30 minutes, asking if I want something. :growlmad: I am still giving him the silent treatment! 

I had a lovely day by myself, I curled up with my kitty, did some beauty treatments, had a lovely bath and enjoyed the silence... to TV, no OH moaning, only the sound of my Uma purring! Lovely!:thumbup: So, I said to myself, enought of sadness for now!

So I've got to kick my backside and fight to get my usual PMA back! :thumbup:

Any volunteers to help me? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Glad you are feeling better Sus, my OH is heading away tomorrow and I'm back to work :cry: so its the thought of getting my new pup on the weekend that is cheering me up


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

:hugs:Ahh Despie, what a beautiful little baby.... have they decided to call her Poppy after all?

Sus, so glad you've got your mojo back and you've made the most of your 'me time', hey always helps a girl feel good :happydance::happydance: and that Uma is still purring away :happydance:

Northstar, don't work too hard and try not to miss OH too much and can't wait to see the puppy pix!!!

Dmom keep forgetting to ask, how did DD's night go 'living in a box'?

Right, back to finish off the housework :growlmad: and sort my sprouts out for dinner, shepherd's pie already in the oven. DH has told me he doesn't have a heavy week of work so I'm gonna jump him every other night if I can - wish me luck!!!

Here's to a happy week ahead, lots of luv


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,good luck with jumping oh every other nite:winkwink: ,how's the temping going or is it not ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Jax41 said:


> :hugs:Ahh Despie, what a beautiful little baby.... have they decided to call her Poppy after all?
> 
> Sus, so glad you've got your mojo back and you've made the most of your 'me time', hey always helps a girl feel good :happydance::happydance: and that Uma is still purring away :happydance:
> 
> Northstar, don't work too hard and try not to miss OH too much and can't wait to see the puppy pix!!!
> 
> Dmom keep forgetting to ask, how did DD's night go 'living in a box'?
> 
> Right, back to finish off the housework :growlmad: and sort my sprouts out for dinner, shepherd's pie already in the oven. DH has told me he doesn't have a heavy week of work so I'm gonna jump him every other night if I can - wish me luck!!!
> 
> Here's to a happy week ahead, lots of luv

Good Luck,Hope you catch that egg! I´m doing that this week too, every other night until 18cd if we can manage it. Yum Shepherds pie, I´m jealous.


----------



## dachsundmom

DD had fun living in a box, but who wouldn't with hot chocolate, indoor restrooms, an iPod, and a cell phone? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, very cute! Is her name Poppy?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Cxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, she is sooo BEAUTIFUL!! thanks for posting the pic.

Ah yeah, dmom how did your daughter get on?


----------



## Sus09

Lol sorry you have already replied! D'oh!


----------



## Jodes2011

T your neice is gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I need a niece/nephew instead of a LO...we went out to lunch today and someone sat down next to us with an adorable baby boy; I burst into tears at the table and upset DH so much he had to go out to the car for a little while...I need to rethink this bc I can't go on like this, not at all.


----------



## NorthStar

DM I think we've all been there, it's hard seeing other people with babies and pregnant women everywhere :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, that baby is precious. Is that red hair I spy? If so I vote for Poppy!!!!

Dmom :hug:


----------



## LLbean

BABY!!! God bless her...so cute!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> BABY!!! God bless her...so cute!

Thank you ,I can't wait to hold her in my arms ,and smell that beautiful baby smell ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DD had fun living in a box, but who wouldn't with hot chocolate, indoor restrooms, an iPod, and a cell phone? :haha:

Think I gonna get myself one of those boxes lol :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I need a niece/nephew instead of a LO...we went out to lunch today and someone sat down next to us with an adorable baby boy; I burst into tears at the table and upset DH so much he had to go out to the car for a little while...I need to rethink this bc I can't go on like this, not at all.

Awk bless you darling ,I feel your pain ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, that baby is precious. Is that red hair I spy? If so I vote for Poppy!!!!
> 
> Dmom :hug:

Yep her hairs like a sandy colour ,I love it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the first time it has ever really gotten to me like this, so I am blaming the tamoxifen.:haha:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> This is the first time it has ever really gotten to me like this, so I am blaming the tamoxifen.:haha:

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Dmom:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> This is the first time it has ever really gotten to me like this, so I am blaming the tamoxifen.:haha:

Yep those fertility drugs with make you a emotional mess!!!:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Thanks girls.
> 
> Jax, yes this week has been tough, most of it due to my OH, he can be hard work sometimes and now he is in an awful mood with the world. I told him to sort out his frustrations and to stop upsetting me. So yes, no cooking for him today, and i am enjoying my time on my own. Men dont get it sometimes, that we get really upset duet to ttc and hormones.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Garnet!


----------



## Garnet

:cloud9::cloud9:


Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_240011.jpg


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Garnet!

Hi DMom, 
Hope you feel better soon!! :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hopefully my temp goes down to AF range tomorrow! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,:flower:Hope u are feeling ok ,not long till tuesdsy now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> This is the first time it has ever really gotten to me like this, so I am blaming the tamoxifen.:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,good luck with jumping oh every other nite:winkwink: ,how's the temping going or is it not ?:hugs::hugs:

:dohh: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Natsby said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :hugs:Ahh Despie, what a beautiful little baby.... have they decided to call her Poppy after all?
> 
> Sus, so glad you've got your mojo back and you've made the most of your 'me time', hey always helps a girl feel good :happydance::happydance: and that Uma is still purring away :happydance:
> 
> Northstar, don't work too hard and try not to miss OH too much and can't wait to see the puppy pix!!!
> 
> Dmom keep forgetting to ask, how did DD's night go 'living in a box'?
> 
> Right, back to finish off the housework :growlmad: and sort my sprouts out for dinner, shepherd's pie already in the oven. DH has told me he doesn't have a heavy week of work so I'm gonna jump him every other night if I can - wish me luck!!!
> 
> Here's to a happy week ahead, lots of luv
> 
> Good Luck,Hope you catch that egg! I´m doing that this week too, every other night until 18cd if we can manage it. Yum Shepherds pie, I´m jealous.Click to expand...

Yeap, shepherd's pie was yum! But........just got my first refusal :growlmad: Bit perplexed, this will be the third month in a row if this keeps up, not sure what to think...he has either cottoned onto my baby making plans (how clever of a man to use his intuition!!!!), doesn't fancy me anymore or, dare I say it, hitting the sack with someone else :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> DD had fun living in a box, but who wouldn't with hot chocolate, indoor restrooms, an iPod, and a cell phone? :haha:

:saywhat::haha::haha:!!x


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hopefully my temp goes down to AF range tomorrow! :happydance:

Woo hoo!! Bring it on!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

B, sorry you had a bad time today, tomorrow'll be better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, do you seriously think DH could be cheating on you?:growlmad::hugs:

I swear to God, I will kick his ass! :nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, do you seriously think DH could be cheating on you?:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> I swear to God, I will kick his ass! :nope:

B, I think not he has given me no reason to think otherwise but I just don't know what is happening to us :shrug: There is no pressure for him, I've not even mentioned babies, TTC, DTD at the right time, dreaded SA and yet he messes around and fobs me off more often than not and makes me feel like a pest! Forget babies, I'm seriously going off him big time :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, take a deep breath and talk to him, please don't yell...he'll shut down immediately. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B and Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Happy Monday ,how's everyone doing ,jax ,so sorry your oh won't play ball ,am sure u are getting so fed up :hugs::hugs::growlmad:garnet ,best of luck


----------



## Butterfly67

Big :hug: Despie. Yeah ttc sucks. It time especially when we know AF is round the corner so take it easy. :cry::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, take a deep breath and talk to him, please don't yell...he'll shut down immediately. :hugs::hugs:

Well I thought I'd have another go in bed, still nothing! He knows he makes me laugh about stuff but then he's never serious about anything either, or very rarely, all he says is 'I'm not going to get this all night now am I?'. Totally inconsiderate! You're right, no yelling and no moaning either :growlmad: Thanks B :flower:

Despie, :hugs::hugs: sorry you're feeling like poo, and fed up too, have a nice snuggle in bed and hope you feel better when you get up.

Happy Monday!! xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, take a deep breath and talk to him, please don't yell...he'll shut down immediately. :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I thought I'd have another go in bed, still nothing! He knows he makes me laugh about stuff but then he's never serious about anything either, or very rarely, all he says is 'I'm not going to get this all night now am I?'. Totally inconsiderate! You're right, no yelling and no moaning either :growlmad: Thanks B :flower:
> 
> Despie, :hugs::hugs: sorry you're feeling like poo, and fed up too, have a nice snuggle in bed and hope you feel better when you get up.
> 
> Happy Monday!! xXxClick to expand...

Jax i'm so sorry your OH is being a total tool :growlmad: i don't really know much about your situation but i take it your OH wants a baby? I've been through a similar situation with my ex-hub who one minute wanted babies and the next minute he didn't. It caused no end of rows :growlmad: i went off him big time but we did eventually have 2 boys but the marriage didn't last :nope: I hope you get the situation sorted hun. You need to lay your cards on the table and ask him what he wants because this isn't fair on you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T boo to that bloody temp drop heres lots of hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry Brooke your feeling out of sorts :hugs::hugs: i never even imagined ttc would be this hard :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I know you are tired of hearing this, but you have to talk to the man.:hugs: You don't have to jump right in with the words "SA," but you have to get your feelings out bc going on like this isn't fair to anyone.:hugs:

Tracey, I am sorry you feel so poorly today.:hugs: Not that it's any consolation, but your cycle hasn't looked this good in awhile, it can only mean good things are coming.:hugs:

Hi to everyone else! :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax I'm sorry to hear that your husband is not co-operating :nope:

This is one issue that it's not possible to compromise on, he either wants a baby or he doesn't.

My ex was a bit like Jodies in that he paid lip service to wanting a child whilst doing nothing to make that happen.

DM and Jodes said it better than me, but if things keep going this way you will end up resenting him so much that it will seriously affect the rest of your relationship, you are probably halfway there already.


----------



## Desperado167

Tracey, I am sorry you feel so poorly today.:hugs: Not that it's any consolation, but your cycle hasn't looked this good in awhile, it can only mean good things are coming.:hugs:

Thanks Hun,I really needed that , :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

North star,bf ,jax jodes an Brooke :hi::hi::hi::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I don't know wot I would do without u ladies so thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi: Huge :hugs: for all the ladies needing one :hugs: 

Despie hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Dmom :hugs: I really hoped this was your cycle but if not to be then hope your LP is too long and AF is with you soon :hugs:

Jax :hugs::hugs2: You need to address this situation and try to come to a resolution because as said the resentment will really kick in and affect your whole relationship :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> North star,bf ,jax jodes an Brooke :hi::hi::hi::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I don't know wot I would do without u ladies so thanks :hugs::hugs:

Ditto my darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> North star,bf ,jax jodes an Brooke :hi::hi::hi::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I don't know wot I would do without u ladies so thanks :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ditto my darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well dh has just phoned to tell me he is bringing some lunch home for me ,so am gonna run get a quick shower and offer him myself for desert :winkwink:Usually helps my mood and his and hopefully af will arrive a bit quicker ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Sounds like the type of thing I do :haha:

Have a lovely lunch :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Sounds like the type of thing I do :haha:
> 
> Have a lovely lunch :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

you saucy mare haha :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it works!


----------



## LLbean

Despie...happy lunch :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Have another baby pic ,is it ok to post ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Post the pic and does she have a name? LOL


----------



## LLbean

just post them...don't ask, you know we all want to see it!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Post the pic and does she have a name? LOL

Still not lol,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

OMG how cute is that! I love her outfit too!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> OMG how cute is that! I love her outfit too!!!

I just want to eat her up and she sleeps all night at two days old ,:sleep::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right the fertilaid has brought forward my ovulation but how can I shorten my lp ?any non drastic ideas please ?thanks in advance ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I wouldn't mess with it 14 days is good. Everything I've done has messed up my LP.


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I wouldn't mess with it 14 days is good. Everything I've done has messed up my LP.

I just feel like I am waiting forever every month to get another chance at a bfp and I am getting so impatient ,:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I think the most important this is that you are now OV at a reasonable CD, if you mess with anything else, I hate to think about what can happen. I think we should also wait to see if the Fertilaid changes your AF at all. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

She is adorable....:hugs:

A 14 day LP is perfect.


----------



## Macwooly

Despie please don't mess around with your LP :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Macwooly

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to start my shopping for Thanksgiving bc I am attempting the turkey this year.:haha: I think I have a foolproof recipe this time, so I hope no one ends up in the ER.:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

DM can you buy a turkey breast joint which is ready stuffed from a speciality butcher?

That's what I'd be doing, save you wrestling with the whole bird, the brown meat inevitably gets put into the dogs any :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to attempt the whole bird, just to prove that I can, lol


----------



## NorthStar

This is probably a stupid question to ask an American but is your oven big enough?

And that's not a metaphor by the way :haha:


----------



## Macwooly

I've just brought a turkey breast joint for Christmas because I'm with NS as all the brown meat goes to the dogs and cats :) I've also got my gammon in as well :)

Dmom I'm sure you'll be fine with the turkey as you have a plan :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, I can easily fit a turkey and still have room on my lower oven racks...are UK ovens small?


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, I can easily fit a turkey and still have room on my lower oven racks...are UK ovens small?

Some can be :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you guys fit a turkey in your ovens?


----------



## Sus09

Not the big birds, couldnt fit one of those in my oven


----------



## NorthStar

Not a full size one I don't think, I can do a chicken but prob not a big bird.


----------



## dachsundmom

So, you can't really bake more than one thing at a time? I am trying to figure out if I can fit double wall ovens in my kitchen; if we don't move in the near future.


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Could you guys fit a turkey in your ovens?

I can fit a turkey including the large ones in my oven but my MIL can't fit a large one in her oven


----------



## dachsundmom

So you guys will be online next Thursday when I have my cooking meltdown, right? LOL


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, I know you are tired of hearing this, but you have to talk to the man.:hugs: You don't have to jump right in with the words "SA," but you have to get your feelings out bc going on like this isn't fair to anyone.:hugs:

:thumbup: I hear you B and yep I'm tired of it like you're tired of writing it :haha::haha:

Jodes, Wooly, Despie, Northstar :hugs: thanks for being there for me and for the tough love :flower: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I will listen to it as often as you write it; that's why we are here, but I say this out of love...telling us won't fix your issue and you have to be able to talk about this; rule #1 to parenting, you WILL butt heads with the father of your LO and you have to be able to talk about everything.
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Dmom I'll be around next Thursday for you :hugs:

Jax always here for you and never tired of you :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Macwooly said:


> I've just brought a turkey breast joint for Christmas because I'm with NS as all the brown meat goes to the dogs and cats :) I've also got my gammon in as well :)
> 
> Dmom I'm sure you'll be fine with the turkey as you have a plan :thumbup:

So the poor dogs aren't getting any turkey? :haha::haha::haha: 

I have to admit I love making leftover recipes from the extra turkey meat plus turkey sandwiches of course although I haven't cooked a turkey myself for ages as i always end up having to go somewhere else for Xmas as I am the one on my own :growlmad::growlmad: Maybe next year I will tell them all I am staying home alone with a whole turkey :haha::haha:

B, I would probably only be able to fit a medium turkey in my oven without any room for anything else :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

I am lucky that I have a double oven and a single oven ,I make my turkey first thing on Xmas eve morning about six a.m plus I put my gammon onto boil ,I boil my gammon first then roast it and my turkey I put slices of bacon on the top of the turkey and an apple and orange inside it plus plenty of butter and salt snd pepper onto the top,the trick is not to let it dry out so I keep checking it and put the oils that have come off it over the top ,this is the best way for me as I then just have to do my veg and dessert on Xmas day :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even like turkey.:nope::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I don't even like turkey.:nope::haha:

:rofl::rofl: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I know you are tired of hearing this, but you have to talk to the man.:hugs: You don't have to jump right in with the words "SA," but you have to get your feelings out bc going on like this isn't fair to anyone.:hugs:
> 
> :thumbup: I hear you B and yep I'm tired of it like you're tired of writing it :haha::haha:
> 
> Jodes, Wooly, Despie, Northstar :hugs: thanks for being there for me and for the tough love :flower: xXxClick to expand...

Jax ,I will always be here for u lovely and I will never tire of listening ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I don't even like turkey.:nope::haha:

I love turkey but yes we have turkey salad turkey sarnies and turkey curry forever :haha:


----------



## LLbean

I don't like turkey...or stuffing (looks nasty) or most Thanksgiving related foods LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I don't like turkey...or stuffing (looks nasty) or most Thanksgiving related foods LOL

Wot do u eat then on Xmas day .?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ladies, I am waiting to start my evening class...teaching till 9,,,:cry:

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It breaks my heart reading that you feel like this, I feel your pain thought as I have gone through that myself, not a nice feeling hun. But I could not aggree more with the girls, you need to talk to him. I did with my OH and it worked. Men can be hard work sometimes (mine most of the time :haha:) I just hope you are feeling better now.

Tracey :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you are feeling better now lovely. Again I agree with the girls your cycle looked really good and it is a sign of good things to come for you :hugs::hugs:

Dmom... Hope you can start your new cycle soon :hugs::hugs:

AFM, my OH is behaving.... for now... after saying horrible things to me yesterday. Well of course the tiles are back on the wall so that has calmed his OCD and he can be a human being again :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

My family has always done a standing rib roast for Xmas dinner and the awful ham on Easter.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,glad your oh is behaving himself ,thanks for dropping by ,I miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are always so sweet, what would we do without you. You make me smile every day!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

My OH IS behaving, thank God! but I am back being my usual self now, rather that the sad Sus I was last week... Hormones hey :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I would have thrown the tiles at him....maybe you could accidentally break the stones on the fireplace instead? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, I would have thrown the tiles at him....maybe you could accidentally break the stones on the fireplace instead? LOL

:haha::haha::haha:Bad Brooke


----------



## Sus09

Well I had to admit that when the tiles fell I thought: Yippieee we are going to have new modern tiles in the kitchen!! :blush: But nah... OH found some spare ones :dohh:.

I did feel like throwing the tiles at him thought, and hes if I hit the stones of that minging fireplace it would have been a bonus!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T hun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are always so sweet, what would we do without you. You make me smile every day!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My OH IS behaving, thank God! but I am back being my usual self now, rather that the sad Sus I was last week... Hormones hey :wacko:

Awk Bless and u too ,and even thou u were sad we still loved you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well I had to admit that when the tiles fell I thought: Yippieee we are going to have new modern tiles in the kitchen!! :blush: But nah... OH found some spare ones :dohh:.
> 
> I did feel like throwing the tiles at him thought, and hes if I hit the stones of that minging fireplace it would have been a bonus!:haha:

Well the next time he annoys u tell him I will hit him :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T, hit the fireplace, please, please, please! if we hit hard we might be able to break every single stone:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I don't even like turkey.:nope::haha:

"F** You All Turkey" with a side serving of resentful potatoes :rofl: just to prove I can, and a feckload of stuffing with extra extra gluten.

Are you going to also feed your town's token homeless dude DM:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T, hit the fireplace, please, please, please! if we hit hard we might be able to break every single stone:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Ok I will pick up b n.s and jax and jodes and wooly and we will all come wreck the fireplace and the kitchen tiles and then I will wreck him :haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I don't even like turkey.:nope::haha:
> 
> "F** You All Turkey" with a side serving of resentful potatoes :rofl: just to prove I can, and a feckload of stuffing with extra extra gluten.
> 
> Are you going to also feed your town's token homeless dude DM:haha:Click to expand...

I suppose I could invite him over; I am sure N will love it! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> T, hit the fireplace, please, please, please! if we hit hard we might be able to break every single stone:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ok I will pick up b n.s and jax and jodes and wooly and we will all come wreck the fireplace and the kitchen tiles and then I will wreck him :haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

well my parents are Portuguese so we would do cod fish (bacalhao) and potatoes and collard greenshttps://www.1001receitas.com/images/recipes/bacalhau-cozido-ficha.jpg...also being from Venezuela we have Hallacas https://images03.olx.com.ve/ui/7/61/91/1285980571_54566091_1-Fotos-de--DELICISIOSAS-HALLACAS-PARA-DISFRUTAR-EN-ESTA-NAVIDAD-1285980571.jpgand pork (pernil) https://laylita.com/recipes/wp-content/uploads/2008/03/pernil%202.JPG Ham bread (pan de jamon) https://2.bp.blogspot.com/-JNy4AlGiFxA/TVpohi_XKEI/AAAAAAAAADw/_zsSwZk-Wq0/s1600/pandejamon.jpgand chicken saladhttps://2.bp.blogspot.com/_rLatcuUP5X8/Ruw3vrWtG1I/AAAAAAAAARk/BfI0NOKoF0U/s320/ensagalli.jpg...but never turkey

So that part looks like this https://1.bp.blogspot.com/_vYjTtG3UB6A/R1m83p8X8sI/AAAAAAAAAOU/asvM_ZuwcNU/s200/plato+navide%C3%B1o.jpg

now with my hubby's family they order pizza (cringe!) but I make Lasagna or something cause it kills me to have take out on a special day


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax please don't feel we are tired of hearing your issues because we all have them too and believe me we all don't have that perfect life. I really hope you can sort out your problems and get back on track with your hubby. Keep strong :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jax all hubby's can be a MAJOR PITA... and we NEVER tire of hearing anyone vent, that is what we are here for ...to support one another.


----------



## Macwooly

Butterfly67 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> I've just brought a turkey breast joint for Christmas because I'm with NS as all the brown meat goes to the dogs and cats :) I've also got my gammon in as well :)
> 
> Dmom I'm sure you'll be fine with the turkey as you have a plan :thumbup:
> 
> So the poor dogs aren't getting any turkey? :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I have to admit I love making leftover recipes from the extra turkey meat plus turkey sandwiches of course although I haven't cooked a turkey myself for ages as i always end up having to go somewhere else for Xmas as I am the one on my own :growlmad::growlmad: Maybe next year I will tell them all I am staying home alone with a whole turkey :haha::haha:
> 
> B, I would probably only be able to fit a medium turkey in my oven without any room for anything else :wacko:Click to expand...

Turkey especially the skin is not good for dogs :nope: So nope but I buy a small beef joint which I cook for the dogs and cats and chop up for them :)


----------



## Sus09

Jax, how can we get tired of you! That is why we are all here for, to support eachother. 
We all have issues hun. Look at me last week! And you helped lots to cheer me up xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I had no idea that turkey was bad for dogs!


----------



## Macwooly

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> T, hit the fireplace, please, please, please! if we hit hard we might be able to break every single stone:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ok I will pick up b n.s and jax and jodes and wooly and we will all come wreck the fireplace and the kitchen tiles and then I will wreck him :haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

I have a lump hammer which will sort those tiles in minutes :) I managed to break the vile sick D wouldn't change so I can sort tiles :haha::haha:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> I had no idea that turkey was bad for dogs!

Yeap afraid so :( Turkey is richer than chicken and can cause vomiting and diarrhoea but it is mainly the skin that is the worst because it causes the pancreas to get inflammed which is painful :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Wooly I didn't know that (not that I really cook turkey D and I are not that keen on the stuff).

Thanks for sharing the food pics LL, very interesting.


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean I loved your pics ,just showed them to oh ,:hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

LL: Love the meals you showed..

DM: I love making a smalll turkey every year but I'm tired and I'm going to do a baked ham for Thanksgiving. The key to a good turkey is rubbing with a good salt and butter rub inside and out...

Jax: Everyone has issues that why we are here for each other.

Jodes: I love what you called Despie!

MW: The turkey joint sounds like a great ideal.

Suse: Hope you have better night.

Despie: What Jodes said!! Ha Ha!! 

Northstar: where are you located??

Anyone else have a wonderful night tonight...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet...thinking of you, good luck tomorrow!!!!

Despie...yeah now I may make one of those things for our xmas...no pizza for me that day...yuk!


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust:


GARNET!!!


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Garnet, I'm in Glasgow in Scotland but I do have an aunt who lives in Virginia Beach :thumbup: so I've spent a bit of time in the Hampton area.


----------



## Garnet

You know ladies with my family being sick and me being sick, I haven't had the time to even ponder tomorrow. I still feel like s**t. The problem is I can't sleep because of the head congestion crap. When you are pregnant you can't take much for relief so as my husband snores loud cause he can take Nyquil, I wake up every hour the last two nights blowing my nose and getting the congestion out....Please dear Lord get my family healthy...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> Hi Garnet, I'm in Glasgow in Scotland but I do have an aunt who lives in Virginia Beach :thumbup: so I've spent a bit of time in the Hampton area.

Oh it is pretty here. I'm from the West Coast and my husband is here for work. I am originally from Portland Or. I prefer the West coast because of the lower humidity... I'm not fan of the heat and humidity except on vacation after a gloomy Northwest winter... I want to go to Scotland and it is on my bucket list...


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet will be thinking of you tomorrow


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Garnet will be thinking of you tomorrow

Me too garnet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Garnet hope you and your family are better soon :hugs: and good luck tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet :hugs::hugs: hope you feel better and give DH a kick in the ribs for snoring :haha: - thinking about you tomorrow

I have this urge to tour the States - now where can I go???:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet :hugs::hugs: hope you feel better and give DH a kick in the ribs for snoring :haha: - thinking about you tomorrow
> 
> I have this urge to tour the States - now where can I go???:winkwink:

you have a ton of us all over the place! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,am so mad today with my body ,had a bit of a rise instead of a dip grrrr ,but I do have a nice big red spot :(


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh despie, you've got a busy day ahead. have fun on your shopping trip for your niece. sorry to hear about your brother's gfriend, you are so lovely to go and keep her company today, she'll really appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girlies xxxx

Garnet, good luck today, will be thinking of you.
Dmom hope af visits you today and your cd1 starts

And a big hug for all the other ladies.

Despie I get af spot too! Every cycle. That is how i knew i was pg before, i did not get it then lol xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: despie and ladies! You always have so much to do T it is a wonder you have time to come on here as well :hugs:

B hope the witch turns up :hugs:

LL thanks, yes it would be amazing to come visit you US ladies :hugs:

Am off down to try and sort out my aunts flat for 3 days so that we. Can hopefully get it rented out. There are arguments in the family about if the home she is in is the right one so I end up trying to be peacekeeper lol. Back home on Friday I think.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning girlies xxxx
> 
> Garnet, good luck today, will be thinking of you.
> Dmom hope af visits you today and your cd1 starts
> 
> And a big hug for all the other ladies.
> 
> Despie I get af spot too! Every cycle. That is how i knew i was pg before, i did not get it then lol xxxxx

Ha ha ,how weird is that ,mine is on my left cheek bone lol ,glad to hear you sounding chirppy today :) :) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: despie and ladies! You always have so much to do T it is a wonder you have time to come on here as well :hugs:
> 
> B hope the witch turns up :hugs:
> 
> LL thanks, yes it would be amazing to come visit you US ladies :hugs:
> 
> Am off down to try and sort out my aunts flat for 3 days so that we. Can hopefully get it rented out. There are arguments in the family about if the home she is in is the right one so I end up trying to be peacekeeper lol. Back home on Friday I think.

Awk babes ,sorry Hun :cry:,will be thinking of you ,I know it's hard but pretty soon it will all blow over ,and everyone will see it was the best decision for your wee aunt ,love always t ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> oh despie, you've got a busy day ahead. have fun on your shopping trip for your niece. sorry to hear about your brother's gfriend, you are so lovely to go and keep her company today, she'll really appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun ,she's here all alone so we are all she has and I want her to feel loved and looked after ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> oh despie, you've got a busy day ahead. have fun on your shopping trip for your niece. sorry to hear about your brother's gfriend, you are so lovely to go and keep her company today, she'll really appreciate it :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun ,she's here all alone as her family live in England so we are all she has and I want her to feel loved and looked after ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Can you be my sis :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning mare whoops i mean T haha! Love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I think you are a wonderful person helping others i just wish we lived closer. xxxx

Brooke i really hope your AF starts today so you can move on hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet i really hope everything goes well today thinking of you and your lo :hugs::hugs::hugs:

and to everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T what are temps playing at :growlmad: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, I had a whole response and lost it, lol.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Good morning ladies!! Hope you all have a fantastically awesome day!!! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,am so mad today with my body ,had a bit of a rise instead of a dip grrrr ,but I do have a nice big red spot on my left cheek that I usually get just before af ,lol am going shopping today for my new niece ,I really Cant wait ,than I have the speech therapist in the afternoon then tonight I am going to my brothers house as his girlfriend is getting out today,she was meant to get out yesterday but a piece of the placenta had been leftinside her and she ended up getting a d and c :nope:,poor thing ,but she feels happy and I hope my brother looks after her well ,:hugs::hugs:how's everyone today ,garnet ,praying for you ,jodes ,hope u get that rise ,:hugs:Brooke ,I really hope u get that big dip u are waiting for :hugs:wooly ,fantastic news on the weightloss ,:happydance::happydance:N.s bf keekee s.s sus sum googly lldean indigo ,how's everyone ,:hugs:And love to you all ,xxxx

I'm saying 'thanks' :thumbup: even though I've disappeared from your list - again!!!!!! :sulk:

Wooly, Despie, Dmom, Sus, Jodes, LLbean, Garnet, Northstar :hugs: thanks for all your words, I've read and re-read them all. I'm seriously NOT going to have a mid-week meltdown again this month, even if I only get one shag (again, although I'm trying to warm DH up for tonight :haha:) I'm going for it on Thursday as that's O day, I've been OPKing again and they're shaping up nicely. Then I am going to tackle him at the weekend, it's hopeless during the week, he's home late from work and will not be in a very receptive mood as you're right Dmom, although I love all of you and we're in this together, he's the only one that can make this happen. C'mon man get that winkie out and lets have some fun!!!

Garnet, so hope things go well for you today, will be checking for your news.

Dmom, scare that witch into submission!!! :growlmad::happydance:

Butterfly, hope the next few days aren't too upsetting :hugs:

Despie, hope your SIL gets home okay today with little :baby: don't forget to let us know her name!!

Right back to my :coffee: and have a stalk around the other messages and see if I can chip my twopenneth in.

Lots of luv
Jax xXx


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone!

Despie you are always so attentive. So nice of you to take care of other and I pray they all take care of you as well

Garnet you are in my thoughts today, please let us know how it goes


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: and :hug:

T....What did you buy for your niece? Pic please...

Jax....Have you considered handcuffing him to the bed and having your way with him? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Indigo, hmmm, maybe I'll invest in a pink fluffy pair Ann Summers style :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Good Afternoon Ladies,
Thank you for all your well wishes. Met with the Genetic counselor and I feel alot better. We did not go with the CVS because it is more invasive and higher chance of MC. She did agree that our chances are very low on T18. However we will go back the 7th take the second part of lab results, do a detailed ultrasound, and decide at that point regarding the amino because the chances of MC are less. My husband and I looked at all the information and this was the best choice we could make for this baby...If by chance it does have T18, it will not survive and more than likely MC or be stillborn so really what can you do....


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Garnet said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Thank you for all your well wishes. Met with the Genetic counselor and I feel alot better. We did not go with the CVS because it is more invasive and higher chance of MC. She did agree that our chances are very low on T18. However we will go back the 7th take the second part of lab results, do a detailed ultrasound, and decide at that point regarding the amino because the chances of MC are less. My husband and I looked at all the information and this was the best choice we could make for this baby...If by chance it does have T18, it will not survive and more than likely MC or be stillborn so really what can you do....

It seems to me you made a very sound choice. With any luck all this is just a scare. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Thank you for all your well wishes. Met with the Genetic counselor and I feel alot better. We did not go with the CVS because it is more invasive and higher chance of MC. She did agree that our chances are very low on T18. However we will go back the 7th take the second part of lab results, do a detailed ultrasound, and decide at that point regarding the amino because the chances of MC are less. My husband and I looked at all the information and this was the best choice we could make for this baby...If by chance it does have T18, it will not survive and more than likely MC or be stillborn so really what can you do....

Love and prayers for you and your oh ,and your little one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Good Afternoon Ladies,
> Thank you for all your well wishes. Met with the Genetic counselor and I feel alot better. We did not go with the CVS because it is more invasive and higher chance of MC. She did agree that our chances are very low on T18. However we will go back the 7th take the second part of lab results, do a detailed ultrasound, and decide at that point regarding the amino because the chances of MC are less. My husband and I looked at all the information and this was the best choice we could make for this baby...If by chance it does have T18, it will not survive and more than likely MC or be stillborn so really what can you do....

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am glad thought that you are feeling a lot better hun.


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet....:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I have faith that all will be fine with your baby. Sending you hugs!


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet glad to hear the counsellor was helpful and that you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

That's a really nice name Despie, I love the proper traditional names :thumbup:

I'm having almost as much fun shopping for my puppy as you are shopping for you niece :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's a really nice name Despie, I love the proper traditional names :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having almost as much fun shopping for my puppy as you are shopping for you niece :haha:

:haha::haha:I love the traditional names too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is Olivia a traditional Brit name?

I just always think of Olivia the Pig, but that might be an American thing, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I'm not sure if it's British or Greek or what the origins are, lovely name though.

I'm not familiar with Olivia the Pig LOL.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://sixseeds.tv/writable/articles/photos/large/olivia_wideweb_470x391_0.jpg

I love Olivia!


----------



## NorthStar

If I must watch kids tv then it can only be Sean The Sheep for me

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtfb4m6xGCA


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://sixseeds.tv/writable/articles/photos/large/olivia_wideweb_470x391_0.jpg
> 
> I love Olivia!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

I love the name Olivia, but I did not know there was a cartoon called Olivia the Pig! oh that made me laugh for some reason, I almost spat my mint tea out laughing! :haha:

Despie, I love the name Olivia, I think it is very beautiful, I have always liked it!

How is the puppy NorthStar, do you have it now? or are you still waiting to get him?


----------



## OvenBunWanted

NorthStar said:


> If I must watch kids tv then it can only be Sean The Sheep for me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtfb4m6xGCA

That is just too freakin' adorable!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> If I must watch kids tv then it can only be Sean The Sheep for me
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Mtfb4m6xGCA

Sean the sheep! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Shaun the Sheep is the best!!! If I'm working from home sometimes I actually watch it.

It's made by the same people as "Wallace and Gromit" and has some humour that an adult can still appreciate, very clever show.

Sus I get my pup on Friday, so looking forward to it.

Tomorrow I must terrier proof my side fence and construct the puppy playpen for in the house.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Business/Pix/pictures/2010/6/30/1277899245138/Olivia-Chorion-006.jpg

No Olivia in the UK? Your niece NEEDS Olivia stuff!


----------



## Sus09

We have Peppa Pig here


----------



## dachsundmom

I will Google that!


----------



## Sus09

It is a bit of an ugly cartoon, Olivia is cuter!


----------



## dachsundmom

https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/thumb/6/61/Peppa_Pig.png/250px-Peppa_Pig.png


----------



## Sus09

Yes! That is the one! My niece loves those cartoons, she has Peppa Pig everywhere.
I just think she has her nose on the side of her face. Peppa I mean, not my niece :haha::haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

My OH thinks I am Pregnant! :haha::haha::haha::haha:
Just cos he saw a chart similar to mine on FF that was pg :haha::haha::haha:

I can´t stop laughing, I had to tell him all about ovulation and missing the egg! 

It is funny though!


----------



## dachsundmom

How did he take it?


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from my brothers and the l.o is adorable ,she's so good and the kids loved her ,got loads of pics.they loved the presents I got her too and I think they have finally decided on Olivia Grace for a name ,:hugs::hugs:

Thats a pretty name!! My friend named her daughter Alivia Gracelyn. I glad you got a little baby to spoil until you get your own...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Business/Pix/pictures/2010/6/30/1277899245138/Olivia-Chorion-006.jpg
> 
> No Olivia in the UK? Your niece NEEDS Olivia stuff!

My son loves that cartoon. Hee Hee his older sister thinks my son is a bother too instead of brother...:winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie - olivia grace, i love that name. i've always said if i have a daughter her middle name would be either grace or faith. unfortunately, the first spot is reserved for a turkish but 'english' sounding name...i have to compromise somewhere.

peppa pig - my nieces love it too - peppa pig clothes, bags, books, toys...last christmas i bought a peppa pig classroom play set for jessie my niece. i even enjoyed playing with it myself :blush:

speaking of christmas, i am lost this yr :shrug: i am out of it and don't know what to get the kids.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> My OH thinks I am Pregnant! :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> Just cos he saw a chart similar to mine on FF that was pg :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I can´t stop laughing, I had to tell him all about ovulation and missing the egg!
> 
> It is funny though!

let's hope it sank in...he owes you big time next round :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies well a big dip for me today and am now so over november and just want to move on and get my next chance at my December bfp ,bless them ,most of them are all alone :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's everyone today ,:hugs:Love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower: Despie it's great what you are doing with the homeless :hugs:

My OH left last night to visit family on his way back to work, heading up to the lumberyard at lunchtime to get my terrier proofing timber for the fence.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> How did he take it?

Dmom I dont think he gets it at all:dohh:

Morning Sum and Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower: Despie it's great what you are doing with the homeless :hugs:
> 
> My OH left last night to visit family on his way back to work, heading up to the lumberyard at lunchtime to get my terrier proofing timber for the fence.

Am sure u will miss him ,:hugs:But great u are getting your pup tomorrow ,so exciting ,u will love it ,and she will be great company ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How did he take it?
> 
> Dmom I dont think he gets it at all:dohh:
> 
> Morning Sum and Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Morning lovely ,hows you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Morning ladies :hi: Too much to reply to each sorry :blush:

Well had a fab time seeing Arthur Christmas in 3D yesterday and it is a fab film (made by the people who made Wallace & Gromit). And just heading out on a road trip and then getting the dogs so not back home till about 6pm. Have a good day all :)

:hugs: and love to all who post on this thread x


----------



## Desperado167

Macwooly said:


> Morning ladies :hi: Too much to reply to each sorry :blush:
> 
> Well had a fab time seeing Arthur Christmas in 3D yesterday and it is a fab film (made by the people who made Wallace & Gromit). And just heading out on a road trip and then getting the dogs so not back home till about 6pm. Have a good day all :)
> 
> :hugs: and love to all who post on this thread x

Have a great day wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :hi: blimey it's gloomy here today.....but my mood is not going to match it!!!! :happydance::happydance:

Just catching up....

Garnet, sending you, DH and LO massive hugs that everything will be okay, glad you're feeling better though :hugs:

Despie, gorgeous name for a gorgeous girl :thumbup:. Have a good day today :flower:

Dmom trust you to do Olivia the Pig talk! :haha:

Sus! I bet OH's eyes nearly popped out of his head!! That made me chuckle :haha:

Wooly, glad you had a lovely evening, have a safe journey today getting the woofers back

Northstar, hope all goes well puppyproofing the garden :thumbup:

Okay, I need help (again!!) what to buy DH's grand daughter for Christmas she is 15 months old and there is HUGE competition from the ex, and all the other grand (including the 'greats') parents and DH's DS earns a packet so she doesn't want for anything. DH says he's not buying into it all and will just give money to put in her account but I feel that she's got to have a little something to open, you got any ideas??

Thanks :flower: xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://static.guim.co.uk/sys-images/Business/Pix/pictures/2010/6/30/1277899245138/Olivia-Chorion-006.jpg
> 
> No Olivia in the UK? Your niece NEEDS Olivia stuff!

oh we have Olivia here :thumbup: Jude and Ted watch it as well as Peppa Pig :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning jax,wot about this ,maybe it's too expensive am not sure how much u want to spend ,Home Shop by Product Category Kids Furniture & More Rocking Chairs Levels of Discovery Childrens Musical Rocker - A Truely Unique Idea!
Home Shop by Product Category Kids Furniture & More Bedroom & Playroom Themed Furniture Sets Musical Collection Levels of Discovery Childrens Musical Rocker - A Truely Unique Idea!
Levels of Discovery Childrens Musical Rocker - A Truely Unique Idea!


Item #:	12592
Regular Price:	$159.95
Sale Price:	$139.95
Quantity:	

Our wonderfully crafted, brightly colored Musical Rocker from Levels of Discovery is truly unique and will provide hours of fum for your children!

Features:

Whimsical keyboard and sheet music backrest with song:
"Watch me Rock and Learn to share happy noise from my musical chair I'll tap my feet and play my chimes it's fun to make music all the time!"

Tiles flip back and forth from "Do, Re, Mi" to musical notes
Mini five-note xylophone with wooden mallet attached to arm
Special understamp beneath the seat that the customer can personalize with the child's name, the name of the gift-giver and the special occasion when the chair was received
A photo greeting card is included so the child can say "THANK YOU" in a memorable way
Age 3 to 6, up to 100 lbs.
Assembled Dimensions:

23" L x 16" W x 29" H

TESTIMONIAL:

"Beautiful colors and craftmanship...very sturdy. We received this Musical Rocker as a gift for my 15 month old son and he just went nuts about it. The xylofone on the armrest sounds great too! My 3 year old daughter also loves it, likes to sit on it to play with the xylofone. She can't wait for her own rocker to arrive. Great product, thanks!"



Rocking Chairs
Simply Classic Childrens Expresso Rocking Chair - Levels of Discovery
Childrens Rocking Chair - Cherry - Levels of Discovery
Simply Classic Children's Rocker - Maple Finish - Ships Free!
Simply Classic Children's Rocking Chair - Oak Finish - Levels of Discovery
Simply Classic Children's White Rocker - Levels of Discovery
Artist Rocker from Levels of Discovery - Ships Free
Levels of Discovery Wild West Childrens Rocker - Ships Free!
Children's Schoolhouse Rocker - Levels of Discovery
Levels of Discovery All Star Sports Rocker - Ships Free!
View More ...


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/4a7147ce.jpg


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Morning :hi: blimey it's gloomy here today.....but my mood is not going to match it!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Just catching up....
> 
> Garnet, sending you, DH and LO massive hugs that everything will be okay, glad you're feeling better though :hugs:
> 
> Despie, gorgeous name for a gorgeous girl :thumbup:. Have a good day today :flower:
> 
> Dmom trust you to do Olivia the Pig talk! :haha:
> 
> Sus! I bet OH's eyes nearly popped out of his head!! That made me chuckle :haha:
> 
> Wooly, glad you had a lovely evening, have a safe journey today getting the woofers back
> 
> Northstar, hope all goes well puppyproofing the garden :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, I need help (again!!) what to buy DH's grand daughter for Christmas she is 15 months old and there is HUGE competition from the ex, and all the other grand (including the 'greats') parents and DH's DS earns a packet so she doesn't want for anything. DH says he's not buying into it all and will just give money to put in her account but I feel that she's got to have a little something to open, you got any ideas??
> 
> Thanks :flower: xXx

Jax i bought this doggy for Ted for Christmas it's on the top 20 

https://www.amazon.co.uk/Hasbro-Fur...f=sr_1_1?s=kids&ie=UTF8&qid=1321435576&sr=1-1

What do you think? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:
 

> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/4a7147ce.jpg

thats lovely :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning my lovely T sorry about temp dip but i know December is gunna be a good month for us all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Love it jodes ,jax ,u could get something from the Disney shop or an electronic desk with the alphabet to help with learning or something musical ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning my lovely T sorry about temp dip but i know December is gunna be a good month for us all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's ok Hun ,bought more of those damm tests yesterday and got a bfn so I can't understand wot happened ,:shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Love it jodes ,jax ,u could get something from the Disney shop or an electronic desk with the alphabet to help with learning or something musical ,:hugs::hugs:

...and also drive everyone else nuts, like it!!! :thumbup:

Despie, Jodes, fab ideas, thank you so much, I'm complete dunce :dohh: at buying this kind of stuff, no idea whatsoever! I will show DH when I get home tonight xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning my lovely T sorry about temp dip but i know December is gunna be a good month for us all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It's ok Hun ,bought more of those damm tests yesterday and got a bfn so I can't understand wot happened ,:shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

stupid shitty tests thats what :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi everyone!!!!

Jax, give me a price range and do you want something the LO can play with or more of a keepsake item?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Jax, give me a price range and do you want something the LO can play with or more of a keepsake item?

Thanks!:thumbup: I think something that she can play with that's going to stretch her a bit would be good, she seems to have loads of keepsakes - Tiffany earrings and bracelet, baby Uggs, mini Laboutin's, beautiful full size commissioned rocking horse, see what I mean about the competition? I'm seriously not joking here!! 

DH and I have limited it to £50 and then £50 her account, sorry not sure what this will be in $ :dohh: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.americangirl.com/index.php

Started DD on this when she was little and it has grown over the years; to this day, at almost 15, she loves her dolls. They aren't cheap, but with the exchange, you should be ok...maybe.

The quality is fab and I cannot say a bad thing about this company; their goal is to instill self-esteem in young girls and as the child grows, there are books and guides for pre-teens/teens to go with all of it. This is something you can start and add something to for each special occasion.


----------



## Jax41

Thanks B! :hugs: Have had a quick shifty and it looks lovely :flower:. I like the idea that it's something she can 'grow up' with, we can add too and that's different from everyone elses gift. Will have a real good look when I get home x


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Greetings everyone. Long time, no posts. How's everyone doing? Got a time window and decided to come and say hello to all your wonderful ladies. Don't know how my day will go but I'll try to stay here as long as I can. :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

How are you dmom?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Had my appt at the fertility Clinic last week. Was diagnosed with PCOS :( following a major blood test and now waiting for the results, will see what other surprises are in the store for me.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

My worries proved to be true. I am not ovulating properly, so my new doctor will try to find the proper treatment. I hope 17 vials of blood will show him the way :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi SS!!! :hi: Lovely to have you back are you in between meetings again? I'm so sorry to hear about the PCOS :hugs: but great news that the Dr is running his test to get you back on track!!! :happydance:

Don't be gone for too long again :flower: x


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

I won't Jax and thanks. How are you? I am only scheduled one meeting today, I hope it stays that way.

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

My previous GYN was a piece of (very smelly stuff), so I found another doctor at the Yale University. I hope he will do his job well. It's an hour drive each way for me but if necessary, I am willing to do more.


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> My previous GYN was a piece of (very smelly stuff), so I found another doctor at the Yale University. I hope he will do his job well. It's an hour drive each way for me but if necessary, I am willing to do more.

Hi Hun ,have missed having u around ,sorry about the pcos ,hope your new doc can help sort it out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thank you Despie, I hope so too. It will be very upsetting to waste so much blood :)
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

How are you today?


----------



## Jax41

5hooting 5tar said:


> I won't Jax and thanks. How are you? I am only scheduled one meeting today, I hope it stays that way.
> 
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Fingers Xed! Yep, I'm okay.... When d'you go to your new Dr? Is it soon?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

My results should be ready in a week or two but my appt is in December. I don't suppose he'll be calling me about them, I will find out more when I see him. So, not for another month. It&#8217;ll give me time to do all of my holiday shopping. :)


----------



## Desperado167

omg it's nearly Xmas :::xmas10::xmas9::xmas7::xmas5::xmas2::xmas4::xmas6::xmas8::xmas15::xmas13::xmas13::xmas9::xmas14:::xmas10::xmas8:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Yep and I love it. It's the most wonderful time of the year." You should hear me, all the nearby cubicles do lol :happydance: :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I won't start Xmas shopping until Xmas Eve; I do it every year, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

I ducked out the shops at lunchtime and I struggled to even find a park it was madly busy :nope: IDK why, it's weeks yet!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Oh, I can't afford that. What if? I need to think about my immediate family, my parents and close relatives, my DH's family, some friends and even coworkers. Too biga circle. :nope: Need to start now!!!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

NorthStar said:


> I ducked out the shops at lunchtime and I struggled to even find a park it was madly busy :nope: IDK why, it's weeks yet!

Big sales?


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Yep and I love it. It's the most wonderful time of the year&#8230;." You should hear me, all the nearby cubicles do&#8230; lol :happydance: :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:

Me tooooo I love it ,can't wait to get my tree up .have been shopping for weeks ,am gonna start wrapping soon xx


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not that thoughtful, lol.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Yep and I love it. It's the most wonderful time of the year&#8230;." You should hear me, all the nearby cubicles do&#8230; lol :happydance: :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Me tooooo I love it ,can't wait to get my tree up .have been shopping for weeks ,am gonna start wrapping soon then get dh's pressies ,my neighbour across the street has her tree up and the kids are torturing me to get mine up but I have a bit of painting to do first ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

My H is always so lazy to get a tree but I am a major nag, so no way to get away :) We usually pick our own tree sometime in November and 2 days before Christmas we ask the owner to cut it. So then for 2 straight days we dress it all together. :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not that thoughtful, lol.

I am sure you are, just too modest to admit it. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, I am just not a good planner when it comes to Xmas bc I have found that what everyone really wants are gift cards...so, I just stopped putting a lot of thought into it...:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> Actually, I am just not a good planner when it comes to Xmas bc I have found that what everyone really wants are gift cards...so, I just stopped putting a lot of thought into it...:haha:

That's too a good idea. Easy, fast and useful.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will find my Xmas spirit soon; it just takes me longer to get into the mindset. Once Thanksgiving is over, I can move on...:haha:

I do have a Xmas ticker lined up for next week.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Actually, I am just not a good planner when it comes to Xmas bc I have found that what everyone really wants are gift cards...so, I just stopped putting a lot of thought into it...:haha:

That's prob really true but I like giving peeps surprises but sometimes a gift card is the most practical ESP for the older ones :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Actually, I am just not a good planner when it comes to Xmas bc I have found that what everyone really wants are gift cards...so, I just stopped putting a lot of thought into it...:haha:
> 
> That's prob really true but I like giving peeps surprises but sometimes a gift card is the most practical ESP for the older ones :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Agree. My grandma doesn't shop, so I buy her whatever I think she needs. She never asks for anything. I wish I was like that. :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Yep and I love it. It's the most wonderful time of the year." You should hear me, all the nearby cubicles do lol :happydance: :winkwink: :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Me tooooo I love it ,can't wait to get my tree up .have been shopping for weeks ,am gonna start wrapping soon then get dh's pressies ,my neighbour across the street has her tree up and the kids are torturing me to get mine up but I have a bit of painting to do first ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey SS missed you hun and so glad your getting sorted now :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T i am wanting to put my christmas tree up and all the trimmings but i thought it was to early :shrug: the kids would be made up if we did it this weekend :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I will find my Xmas spirit soon; it just takes me longer to get into the mindset. Once Thanksgiving is over, I can move on...:haha:
> 
> I do have a Xmas ticker lined up for next week.

i think you need some cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I need a drink, lol.


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> I think I need a drink, lol.

me too, me too :wine:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think I need a drink, lol.[/:pop::holly::holly::holly::hug::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

5hooting 5tar said:


> Had my appt at the fertility Clinic last week. Was diagnosed with PCOS :( following a major blood test and now waiting for the results, will see what other surprises are in the store for me.

My girlfriend was diagnosed with that just two weeks ago. They did a lapscope (HSG) and had to scrap her lining. That is curable... Good luck...:flower:


----------



## Jodes2011

:xmas9::xmas10::xmas7::xmas8::xmas6::xmas5::xmas3::xmas4::xmas2::xmas1::xmas11::xmas12::xmas14::xmas13::xmas15:

CHRISTMAS 5 WEEKS THIS SUNDAY :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

I'm a gift card giver too.. I have picky people in my family so I let them get what they want. I also buy for the younger ones stuff that will be passed on to Chariities quickly cause they are bored with it...


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I will put my tree up next weekend?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Garnet said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Had my appt at the fertility Clinic last week. Was diagnosed with PCOS :( following a major blood test and now waiting for the results, will see what other surprises are in the store for me.
> 
> My girlfriend was diagnosed with that just two weeks ago. They did a lapscope (HSG) and had to scrap her lining. That is curable... Good luck...:flower:Click to expand...

Thanks Garnet. I actually had my HSG done in June, it was perfect (based on my crapy doc back then) clean tubes, no blockages whatsoever. The new doc agrees with the results, so that should be all set. The problem is with my ovaries. They are surrounded by cysts however, no operation is required. Doc said it's treatable; they only need to know what exactly is causing me not to O, or O with immature eggs. Also, Clomid that I was taking for 3 months, severally thinned my lining, so that is banned as a possible fertilization treatment.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I will put my tree up next weekend?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I will put my tree up next weekend?

:happydance::happydance: yeah baby :xmas9:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just afraid to do it too early bc of Porkchop; last year he only weighed about 5lbs and he pulled the tree down every chance he got...actually, he destroyed it, but I can't think about that.:nope::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I'm just afraid to do it too early bc of Porkchop; last year he only weighed about 5lbs and he pulled the tree down every chance he got...actually, he destroyed it, but I can't think about that.:nope::haha:


last year it was my little monkey Ted that kept pulling the tree down fx'ed he doesnt do it this year. I think chocolates on the tree are a bad idea :wacko: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

The big fat ugly bitch of a witch has landed ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Have had spotting last night but she's well and truly here :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:

I will go update the Nov thread now! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:
> 
> I will go update the Nov thread now! :thumbup:

Good girl lol,:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:

Where is everyone else?:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone else?:flower:

I am honestly so happy as I now have a week of dtd for fun ,eating crap and I am gonna have some pear cider and no poas for a week :happydance:,and the fertilaid has brought my cycles back to normal after one month ,How much better can that be ,good luck for jodes and wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

This should be CD1, I'm manifesting AF as we speak.

Since we're officially on a TTC break I'm mixing things up this month, starting vitex and soy.


----------



## dachsundmom

You're going to rattle, lol...then again, my new vitamins should be here this week and I did just order 100 more HPTs.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> You're going to rattle, lol...then again, my new vitamins should be here this week and I did just order 100 more HPTs.:blush:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> This should be CD1, I'm manifesting AF as we speak.
> 
> Since we're officially on a TTC break I'm mixing things up this month, starting vitex and soy.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm struggling to resist the Kate Moss Rimmel collection and just focus on vitamins LOL

Despie you must be so pleased with your cycle last time, things are looking good :thumbup:

I'm having crisps to celebrate AF, this cycle sucked.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the Rimmel stuff and it's cheap.


----------



## Macwooly

Despie so chuffed your cycle is settling and sending loads of :dust: for this cycle :dust:

Well Xmas can come when it wants as I've done all the present shopping and they are all wrapped & waiting to be handed out :) Most of the food is brought so just need to make mince pies as Xmas pud is done :) I like it all to be done by late November at the latest :)

SS :hugs: I don't know much about PCOS but my SIL has it and I've just brought her a book on it:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0007213255 which she says is helpful


----------



## dachsundmom

Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm struggling to resist the Kate Moss Rimmel collection and just focus on vitamins LOL
> 
> Despie you must be so pleased with your cycle last time, things are looking good :thumbup:
> 
> I'm having crisps to celebrate AF, this cycle sucked.

[xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?

Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)

I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:

But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you mean by "the pud is in storage?" Does it have to ripen or something?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Macwooly said:


> Despie so chuffed your cycle is settling and sending loads of :dust: for this cycle :dust:
> 
> Well Xmas can come when it wants as I've done all the present shopping and they are all wrapped & waiting to be handed out :) Most of the food is brought so just need to make mince pies as Xmas pud is done :) I like it all to be done by late November at the latest :)
> 
> SS :hugs: I don't know much about PCOS but my SIL has it and I've just brought her a book on it:https://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/0007213255 which she says is helpful

Sorry, just back from lunch. :) Thanks Wooly, I'll definately take a look.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> What do you mean by "the pud is in storage?" Does it have to ripen or something?

you've gotta let it mature because its dried fruit :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to Google this pud thing, lol.


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?
> 
> Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)
> 
> I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:
> 
> But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)Click to expand...

My word you are organised :thumbup: If i bought everything in now there will be none left by christmas because all my 5 boys are big eaters. I like to buy my yule log from m&s yum yum!!! My SIL makes the christmas cakes for all the family but i don't like it i hate dried fruit. Hubby loves anything like that. Got loads more to do :wacko: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone else?:flower:
> 
> I am honestly so happy as I now have a week of dtd for fun ,eating crap and I am gonna have some pear cider and no poas for a week :happydance:,and the fertilaid has brought my cycles back to normal after one month ,How much better can that be ,good luck for jodes and wooly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Fab news hun :happydance::happydance: get drinking that pear cider :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

dachsundmom said:


> What do you mean by "the pud is in storage?" Does it have to ripen or something?

This is the recipe: https://www.bbc.co.uk/food/recipes/richchristmaspudding_8935

And I've always seen my mum cook the pud in September or October so I do and then once a week it gets unwrapped and some alcohol poured on it till Christmas Day so it really is quite potent by then :)


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?
> 
> Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)
> 
> I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:
> 
> But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)Click to expand...
> 
> My word you are organised :thumbup: If i bought everything in now there will be none left by christmas because all my 5 boys are big eaters. I like to buy my yule log from m&s yum yum!!! My SIL makes the christmas cakes for all the family but i don't like it i hate dried fruit. Hubby loves anything like that. Got loads more to do :wacko: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I can't stand Christmas Cake and I'm not keen on Christmas pud but DH loves it so I'll do it :)

I've always made the yule log since I was 8 years old but I think the calorie content is quite a lot higher than shop brought ones :shhh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, that's not what I had in mind at all...I was thinking something like chocolate pudding, LOL.

It's more like a loose fruitcake.


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?
> 
> Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)
> 
> I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:
> 
> But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)Click to expand...
> 
> My word you are organised :thumbup: If i bought everything in now there will be none left by christmas because all my 5 boys are big eaters. I like to buy my yule log from m&s yum yum!!! My SIL makes the christmas cakes for all the family but i don't like it i hate dried fruit. Hubby loves anything like that. Got loads more to do :wacko: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stand Christmas Cake and I'm not keen on Christmas pud but DH loves it so I'll do it :)
> 
> I've always made the yule log since I was 8 years old but I think the calorie content is quite a lot higher than shop brought ones :shhh:Click to expand...

mmmmmmm.....i'm coming round to yours wooly for some yule log :hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Jodes2011 said:


> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?
> 
> Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)
> 
> I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:
> 
> But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)Click to expand...
> 
> My word you are organised :thumbup: If i bought everything in now there will be none left by christmas because all my 5 boys are big eaters. I like to buy my yule log from m&s yum yum!!! My SIL makes the christmas cakes for all the family but i don't like it i hate dried fruit. Hubby loves anything like that. Got loads more to do :wacko: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stand Christmas Cake and I'm not keen on Christmas pud but DH loves it so I'll do it :)
> 
> I've always made the yule log since I was 8 years old but I think the calorie content is quite a lot higher than shop brought ones :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmm.....i'm coming round to yours wooly for some yule log :hugs:Click to expand...

It is yummy but quite sweet and so bad for the figure :)


----------



## Jodes2011

Macwooly said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Macwooly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Wooly, you already have your Xmas groceries?
> 
> Yeap :) Veggies are all prepared and frozen; meats are all frozen and Xmas pud was made and in storage waiting for the day :) As said just need to make the mince pies and a yule log but I have all the ingredients in ready :)
> 
> I know people like me are horribly annoying :haha:
> 
> But I got used to Xmas on a very small; very tight budget so I learnt to buy cards; decorations and wrapping items in the January sales and then I got used to buying one or two presents a month so spreading the costs out :)Click to expand...
> 
> My word you are organised :thumbup: If i bought everything in now there will be none left by christmas because all my 5 boys are big eaters. I like to buy my yule log from m&s yum yum!!! My SIL makes the christmas cakes for all the family but i don't like it i hate dried fruit. Hubby loves anything like that. Got loads more to do :wacko: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I can't stand Christmas Cake and I'm not keen on Christmas pud but DH loves it so I'll do it :)
> 
> I've always made the yule log since I was 8 years old but I think the calorie content is quite a lot higher than shop brought ones :shhh:Click to expand...
> 
> mmmmmmm.....i'm coming round to yours wooly for some yule log :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is yummy but quite sweet and so bad for the figure :)Click to expand...

even better :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NS your bro isn't happy is he :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha he's always like that Jodes, he's got strong opinions and likes to rant away :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Ha ha he's always like that Jodes, he's got strong opinions and likes to rant away :haha:

i wanted to say more but i thought nah haha i completely understand where hes coming from


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah he doesn't have a car or a baby it's about the civil liberties thing for him :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> I love the Rimmel stuff and it's cheap.

I think cheap is my middle name :blush:


----------



## NorthStar

Rimmel stuff is great value for money, and there's some great colours.


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies ,am having cramps and really tired out ,talk to u all tomorrow ,nite nite ,love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Macwooly

Night hun x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies ,am having cramps and really tired out ,talk to u all tomorrow ,nite nite ,love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good night Despie.


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> This should be CD1, I'm manifesting AF as we speak.
> 
> Since we're officially on a TTC break I'm mixing things up this month, starting vitex and soy.

Northstar,
I heard that you should not mix soy and vitex. I read it somewhere in one of the threads. Maybe you can do a search . They counteract each other... Good luck :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> The big fat ugly bitch of a witch has landed ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Have had spotting last night but she's well and truly here :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yippy !:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie, yay for cd1 but hope the cramps aren't too bad and you get a good nights sleep :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I LOVE Christmas cake and Christmas pud :munch::munch:

Right, going to get my Xmas ticker on as I am booked in for one night only for this month - just have to hope it is the right night lol!


----------



## dachsundmom

M, booked for one night? Good God, do you know how that sounds?

Do you prefer he leave the money on the nightstand or your pillow? LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, booked for one night? Good God, do you know how that sounds?
> 
> Do you prefer he leave the money on the nightstand or your pillow? LOL

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Straight to my bank account would be better :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

How is it going...is the move almost done?


----------



## Butterfly67

On day 2 of 3 of clearing everything out - one problem is that you can't even give away old furniture here and if you try and take it all down the dump you need agreement from the council so have had to put it all on eBay for 99p and hope someone takes it. Lucky really that it is only a 2 bed flat so it could be worse but I think the majority of it should be cleared by tomorrow and then my sister is going to give it all a coat of paint next week as she is a decorator by trade, then hopefully we can find someone to rent it. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

What do you mean you cannot give away old furniture or take it to the dump?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> What do you mean you cannot give away old furniture or take it to the dump?

WWell I had a guy come in from a clearance centre and I can't even pay him to take the stuff away as firstly he can't sell it because no-one wants stuff from the 50's/60's and then he can't dump it as there are regulations on businesses dumping stuff and they have to pay. He also told me I would have to get written agreement to take it down the council dump so I have to find someone who will take it off me somehow. Either that or I guess I could just burn it :shrug:

This is one of the items...


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you know, I would buy that from you in a heartbeat, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Do you know, I would buy that from you in a heartbeat, lol

:rofl: - if I had the time, energy and inclination I would whitewash it and use it but I don't have space in my house. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's perfect for a tv stand, lol.


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean you cannot give away old furniture or take it to the dump?
> 
> WWell I had a guy come in from a clearance centre and I can't even pay him to take the stuff away as firstly he can't sell it because no-one wants stuff from the 50's/60's and then he can't dump it as there are regulations on businesses dumping stuff and they have to pay. He also told me I would have to get written agreement to take it down the council dump so I have to find someone who will take it off me somehow. Either that or I guess I could just burn it :shrug:
> 
> This is one of the items...Click to expand...

That's fab!! I can't believe that no one would want that...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: despie, you are normally up by now so I hope you have not had a bad night with the cramps :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Girlies:hi::flower:

How is everyone today? 

I wanted to catch up last night after work and I after my shower I fell asleep!!:sleep: I must have been really tired!

I am going to have my 7dpo blood test today, yes at 8dpo :cry: work would not let me take an hour off yesterday as they said it was too busy :growlmad: It is difficult enough to time my tests with my irregular cycles!! Anyway Doctor said I should still go today and see what the tests bring!

I need to read and catch up with what has been going on.
For the moment sending you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus your boss sucks :growlmad::gun:

Hope your tests go ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,best of luck Hun with your tests ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Sorry am late getting on this morning ,,lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Awwww bless him T he needs lots of mummy cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What do you mean you cannot give away old furniture or take it to the dump?
> 
> WWell I had a guy come in from a clearance centre and I can't even pay him to take the stuff away as firstly he can't sell it because no-one wants stuff from the 50's/60's and then he can't dump it as there are regulations on businesses dumping stuff and they have to pay. He also told me I would have to get written agreement to take it down the council dump so I have to find someone who will take it off me somehow. Either that or I guess I could just burn it :shrug:
> 
> This is one of the items...Click to expand...

BF in Leeds we can still take our business crap to the skip on a Wednesday and Saturday any other day we would get charged. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Awwww bless him T he needs lots of mummy cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww bless him T he needs lots of mummy cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> O and he knows he will get them ,I breastfed him for a year and I believe that's why he is such a snuggler :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

wow a year i couldn't even manage a week :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Awwww bless him T he needs lots of mummy cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> O and he knows he will get them ,I breastfed him for a year and I believe that's why he is such a snuggler :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> wow a year i couldn't even manage a week :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It is really difficult Hun and I did struggle to keep one of the girls on the breast but if u can do it ,its fab if not don't beat yourself up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/cxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My brothers girlfriend has implants and she's feeding their new arrival ,?:hugs:Click to expand...

oh really thats fab news! I tried with Jude and Ted and no milk would pop out not even a drop. The midwives were there squeezing my boobs really hard to get the milk out and in the end they said nope there's no milk coming out of those babies haha! I think my surgeon must have blocked mine :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

I breast fed Oliver and Aaron though :thumbup: but only for a short time :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, hope everyone is well this morning.

I'm officially CD1 today, despite my best manifesting AF did not appear until after 9pm last night.

Onwards and upwards, I bought AC yesterday as I really need to bring Ov forward and get my hormones back in balance that BCP really stuffed me up :nope: 

Was going to try AC and soy but now just soy this month and we'll see how that goes, D is away all but 1 of 4 weeks so this is a non TTC cycle and a good time to experiment :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies, hope everyone is well this morning.
> 
> I'm officially CD1 today, despite my best manifesting AF did not appear until after 9pm last night.
> 
> Onwards and upwards, I bought AC yesterday as I really need to bring Ov forward and get my hormones back in balance that BCP really stuffed me up :nope:
> 
> Was going to try AC and soy but now just soy this month and we'll see how that goes, D is away all but 1 of 4 weeks so this is a non TTC cycle and a good time to experiment :thumbup:

When are you taking the soy from? GL with it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> I breast fed Oliver and Aaron though :thumbup: but only for a short time :hugs:

Well that's wonderful ,they say the first weeks the best :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Cheers babe CD3-CD7

I hope it works, I'm not enjoying waiting for a late ovulation these past few months :nope: 

Looks like today is the day of your temp dip?


----------



## Desperado167

I was gonna try the soy too but am Happy enough with the fertilaid ATM :thumbup:haven't a clue .how much soy u Take and how often ,but I really hope it works for u n.s .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

120mg x 4 days. I'm ovulating but since the BCP it is taking way too long, so all I want is to accelerate the process a bit, get back to my normal cycle. 

Despie your chart last month was so good, I think you just stick with fertilaid if that works for you.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone else?:flower:

I'm here but not talking about where I am 'cos y'all now - HELL!!!!!!!

Yea Despie!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Cheers babe CD3-CD7
> 
> I hope it works, I'm not enjoying waiting for a late ovulation these past few months :nope:
> 
> Looks like today is the day of your temp dip?

yep its taken a right nose dive hasn't it haha! This is the lowest temp so far this cycle. 

When do you normally ovulate?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, it's time to manifest a new job.:growlmad::hugs:

Jodie, don't beat yourself up, my DD was a bottle baby too.:thumbup:

NS...about time you started bleeding.:haha:

Tracey, who are all of those people you had to call this morning, when DD is sick, I just leave a voicemail at the school. I hope he feels better soon and no soy...stay with the FA.:hugs:

Good morning and :hugs: to everyone else!


----------



## Jax41

Macwooly said:


> Well Xmas can come when it wants as I've done all the present shopping and they are all wrapped & waiting to be handed out :) Most of the food is brought so just need to make mince pies as Xmas pud is done :) I like it all to be done by late November at the latest :)

God, don't you just hate smartass organised people!!!! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone else?:flower:
> 
> I'm here but not talking about where I am 'cos y'all now - HELL!!!!!!!
> 
> Yea Despie!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Is your dh still be a plonker? Why do men have to act so selfish sometimes :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> 120mg x 4 days. I'm ovulating but since the BCP it is taking way too long, so all I want is to accelerate the process a bit, get back to my normal cycle.
> 
> Despie your chart last month was so good, I think you just stick with fertilaid if that works for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, it's time to manifest a new job.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> Jodie, don't beat yourself up, my DD was a bottle baby too.:thumbup:
> 
> NS...about time you started bleeding.:haha:
> 
> Tracey, who are all of those people you had to call this morning, when DD is sick, I just leave a voicemail at the school. I hope he feels better soon and no soy...stay with the FA.:hugs:
> 
> Good morning and :hugs: to everyone else!

:hugs::hugs: thanks babe x


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> [yep its taken a right nose dive hasn't it haha! This is the lowest temp so far this cycle.
> 
> When do you normally ovulate?

Before I messed with things around CD12, last 3 months CD20- CD23 :cry: 

Hope the soy gives my ovaries the booting into action that they sorely need :growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> [yep its taken a right nose dive hasn't it haha! This is the lowest temp so far this cycle.
> 
> When do you normally ovulate?
> 
> Before I messed with things around CD12, last 3 months CD20- CD23 :cry:
> 
> Hope the soy gives my ovaries the booting into action that they sorely need :growlmad:Click to expand...

The soy will sort you out :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Ok, we are basically on the same schedule and NS shouldn't be far behind; Jodie is OVing now and Wooly has a high on her CBFM. :thumbup:
> 
> Where is everyone else?:flower:
> 
> I'm here but not talking about where I am 'cos y'all now - HELL!!!!!!!
> 
> Yea Despie!!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Is your dh still be a plonker? Why do men have to act so selfish sometimes :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yea, he can't help it he's a man! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

EXCUSE ME...ahem you CAN breast feed with implants...so I have no idea who told you otherwise


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> EXCUSE ME...ahem you CAN breast feed with implants...so I have no idea who told you otherwiseClick to expand...

nope not for me because when Jude and Ted were born my milk ducts were blocked. Nobody has told me otherwise LL this is what i've experienced. Even the midwifes couldn't squeeze a single drop out of me and i never leaked once. I didn't say it happens to everyone with implants i just said what happens to me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wot a horrible rainy cold day ,should really be going out for a walk but I can't be bothered ,ds is feeling better and am trying to think wot to make for dinner ,possibly pasta ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, it is dinner time there....I was just thinking lunch. LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Wot a horrible rainy cold day ,should really be going out for a walk but I can't be bothered ,ds is feeling better and am trying to think wot to make for dinner ,possibly pasta ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I made chicken pie and chips for the kids. Its getting cold here now but its not rained for a while :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you girls had snow yet? It's cold at night here, but daytime highs still run from the 40-60s...very annoying. LOL

I think you would call this summer.


----------



## Desperado167

Yep it's dinner time ,o I love chicken pie ,think it's maybe chicken pasta for us as I really don't want to go out to the shops ,it's really dark outside now from about four ,:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

It's dark at 4pm here and it's been dismal all day, a bit of rain but mostly just cold and crappy. I haven't defrosted anything so I think I might just have something really simple like macaroni cheese or scrambled eggs on toast.


----------



## dachsundmom

Am confused...dark at 4? Wow, so some kids are walking home from school when it's getting dark? What time do you girls get sunrise there? It's between 6:30-7 right now.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Have you girls had snow yet? It's cold at night here, but daytime highs still run from the 40-60s...very annoying. LOL
> 
> I think you would call this summer.

No snow yet just stupid cold rain ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> EXCUSE ME...ahem you CAN breast feed with implants...so I have no idea who told you otherwiseClick to expand...
> 
> nope not for me because when Jude and Ted were born my milk ducts were blocked. Nobody has told me otherwise LL this is what i've experienced. Even the midwifes couldn't squeeze a single drop out of me and i never leaked once. I didn't say it happens to everyone with implants i just said what happens to me.Click to expand...

hmmmm I was told I would be able to...now I'm curious LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Am confused...dark at 4? Wow, so some kids are walking home from school when it's getting dark? What time do you girls get sunrise there? It's between 6:30-7 right now.

no snow here as yet but its forecast snow at the end of this month. NS will get it sooner probably :shrug: 

It gets dark here at 4 and yes some kids will be walking home from school in the dark :nope: Sunrise here is around 6.00am


----------



## dachsundmom

I am hoping for the biggest heat wave ever, should I be in the UK next summer, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> EXCUSE ME...ahem you CAN breast feed with implants...so I have no idea who told you otherwiseClick to expand...
> 
> nope not for me because when Jude and Ted were born my milk ducts were blocked. Nobody has told me otherwise LL this is what i've experienced. Even the midwifes couldn't squeeze a single drop out of me and i never leaked once. I didn't say it happens to everyone with implants i just said what happens to me.Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm I was told I would be able to...now I'm curious LOLClick to expand...

i was told by my surgeon i would be able to breastfeed and its rare to have blocked milk ducts i think i was just unlucky :nope: i still haven't got proper sensation in my nipples.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> It won't happen anyway because of my implants :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> EXCUSE ME...ahem you CAN breast feed with implants...so I have no idea who told you otherwiseClick to expand...
> 
> nope not for me because when Jude and Ted were born my milk ducts were blocked. Nobody has told me otherwise LL this is what i've experienced. Even the midwifes couldn't squeeze a single drop out of me and i never leaked once. I didn't say it happens to everyone with implants i just said what happens to me.Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm I was told I would be able to...now I'm curious LOLClick to expand...
> 
> i was told by my surgeon i would be able to breastfeed and its rare to have blocked milk ducts i think i was just unlucky :nope: i still haven't got proper sensation in my nipples.Click to expand...

well I don't think you ever get full sensation back...was hoping breastfeeding may kick it into gear LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am hoping for the biggest heat wave ever, should I be in the UK next summer, LOL

haha good luck with that one then :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I like your new status ,(in love ) it's so sweet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes I like your new status ,(in love ) it's so sweet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

yeah he's been fantastic just recently. He's been working all hours and he still manages to see we dtd. Some men would say sod it i'm knackered haha! He keeps phoning to tell me he loves me haha he's a right softy at heart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:kiss::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes I like your new status ,(in love ) it's so sweet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yeah he's been fantastic just recently. He's been working all hours and he still manages to see we dtd. Some men would say sod it i'm knackered haha! He keeps phoning to tell me he loves me haha he's a right softy at heart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk bless ,that's so lovely,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Any word from sus yet ,was it her apt today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I see her!


----------



## Sus09

Ah, end of my working day! I am on my way home now and as i get in i am going to start baking for children in need tomorrow, will post pics later and catch up with everything xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Ah, end of my working day! I am on my way home now and as i get in i am going to start baking for children in need tomorrow, will post pics later and catch up with everything xxxxxxxx

How did your apt go?that's weird was just thinking of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Yes please pics ,Awk u are a sweetheart baking for children in need ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well yes, every year I bake for Children in need. Last year it was only me baking but this year we are doing a great bake off in work, so tomorrow it should be fun, I will send you pictures tomorrow from our work do.
We then sell the cakes, and we usually make quite a bit of money to donate to Children In Need. 

Here are some photos of what I have baked today. the cake is in the fridge setting but I have taken pics of the cup cakes. they are not my best, as I was quite tired, but they should taste nice,
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0729.jpg
File size: 23.2 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0728.jpg
File size: 27.1 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0721.jpg
File size: 21.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wot a horrible rainy cold day ,should really be going out for a walk but I can't be bothered ,ds is feeling better and am trying to think wot to make for dinner ,possibly pasta ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I made chicken pie and chips for the kids. Its getting cold here now but its not rained for a while :thumbup: :hugs:Click to expand...

What is chicken pie???


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Well yes, every year I bake for Children in need. Last year it was only me baking but this year we are doing a great bake off in work, so tomorrow it should be fun, I will send you pictures tomorrow from our work do.
> We then sell the cakes, and we usually make quite a bit of money to donate to Children In Need.
> 
> Here are some photos of what I have baked today. the cake is in the fridge setting but I have taken pics of the cup cakes. they are not my best, as I was quite tired, but they should taste nice,

Yummy!!!


----------



## cebethel

Sus09 said:


> Well yes, every year I bake for Children in need. Last year it was only me baking but this year we are doing a great bake off in work, so tomorrow it should be fun, I will send you pictures tomorrow from our work do.
> We then sell the cakes, and we usually make quite a bit of money to donate to Children In Need.
> 
> Here are some photos of what I have baked today. the cake is in the fridge setting but I have taken pics of the cup cakes. they are not my best, as I was quite tired, but they should taste nice,

mmmmmm looks TASTY! :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, thanks for asking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My doctor appointment was very strange, well more than doctor nurse appointment... 
They first took lots of blood for tests (it was my 7dpo blood tests) and I asked what they were testing and they said

Progesterone
Oestrogen
HGC
FSH
LH

FSH? on 7DPO?!?!? I thought that was done on CD3?

Anyway, for some reason I got a bit upset and called they doctor for a quick word with me. And summarising they looked at my charts and PMS symptoms and they said they are quite sure I have PCOS and I will have to start treatment. 

I was a bit confused as it was the GP not the specialist who told me that, how can they tell I have PCOS just looking at a chart and irregular cycles? Don´t they need a load of tests to confirm that? So yeah, all together It got me a bit fed up with all this. It seems a waste of time when you speak to someone who does not care. Next time though I will ask to speak to the nice doctor that saw me the previous time. 

I am very hormonal as well, so I guess AF will land soon :happydance: I also feel a bit tired today this week I have been falling asleep everywhere :sleep::sleep: again another sign that AF is near.

I am going to read this thread to catch up with you girlies :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Eva and Garnet! They should taste nice, I used all natural, and organic ingredients and flavourings.


----------



## dachsundmom

FSH can be done later as a comparison value...


----------



## Sus09

Ah ok! Good to know,
So I guess they will compare it then when they do it on CD3.

BTW.. does anyone have problems loading BNB today? It is very slow for me, as slow as me today:haha::haha::sleep::sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

It seems to be ok for me; I use Google Chrome as my browser. It's slower when I use IE at work, though.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I have Google Chrome, I will try that, I am on Firefox now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you have the Ad Block extension for Chrome? I find it helps keep things moving.


----------



## Sus09

I am now on Google Chrome now, and yes I have the Ad Block
It does go faster :happydance::happydance:

I don´t know what was wrong with firefox but it was taking forever to load anything.


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

B, you do know if you make it over here nExt summer you might have to buy a coat :haha::haha:

Sus :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> B, you do know if you make it over here nExt summer you might have to buy a coat :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus :hugs: :hugs:

:saywhat: I figured a sweater would be enough, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, you do know if you make it over here nExt summer you might have to buy a coat :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :saywhat: I figured a sweater would be enough, lolClick to expand...

I guess that might do as long as you don't plan on being out after about 6pm :haha:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, you do know if you make it over here nExt summer you might have to buy a coat :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> :saywhat: I figured a sweater would be enough, lolClick to expand...

Thermal underwears!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Come the phuck on...it can't be that cold and doesn't it stay light out until 9-10pm in the summer?:nope:


----------



## Mellybelle

Hi ladies, 
Just dropping in to say "hi". I'm supposed to be working right now, but i know this is a lovely chatty thread, and I dont feel like working.


----------



## Desperado167

Mellybelle said:


> Hi ladies,
> Just dropping in to say "hi". I'm supposed to be working right now, but i know this is a lovely chatty thread, and I dont feel like working.

Sorry I missed u lovely ,af has been wearing me out and my ds was sick yesterday but he's fine now ,glad things are going so well for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all ,:flower:Sus your cupcakes look gorgeous ,yum yum ,had an awful night last night ,took some painkillers before bed and they had codeine it them and I was up all night ,just couldn't sleep ,also my dd had a bad dream and ended up In our bed for the night so I will be so tired tonight :sleep:on a good point am going Xmas shopping with one of my friends snd we usually go to Starbucks for a ginger nut latte ,:thumbup:Happy Friday everyone :happydance::happydance::happydance:Have a lovely weekend everyone ,any plans ,??:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning everyone!

It's children in need!!

Pudsey and the cakes are in the bag on the way to work and i hope we make lots of money for the children. I am so excited, cant wait to see the spread of cakes in work!!

I woke up full up with cold though. So feeling a bit rough. 

Despie sorry to hear you had a bad night, hope that you feel better now.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> It's children in need!!
> 
> Pudsey and the cakes are in the bag on the way to work and i hope we make lots of money for the children. I am so excited, cant wait to see the spread of cakes in work!!
> 
> I woke up full up with cold though. So feeling a bit rough.
> 
> Despie sorry to hear you had a bad night, hope that you feel better now.

Have a great day huni ,sorry u have the cold ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks despie xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks despie xxxxxxxxxx

O and sorry your apt didn't go the way u expected it ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone, hooray it's Friday!! :happydance:

Sus, I can't believe that your Dr was so flippant in telling you that? Have you got any of the other symptoms, did he/she talk to you or ask you about that? I only ask because my Dr checked for that 1st thing and in fact my CD21 blood test showed a hormone present that relates to it (but it can also be there when your're stressed about needles and fortunately for me that was the case). What are they doing next for you? :hugs: PS. Love the cakes, yum!!

Dmom if you get here please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; bring your lovely warm temperatures and sunshine with you yea? :flower:

Despie, sorry had a restless night, no fun when you don't get enough :sleep: hope you have a lovley shop day today.

AFM - at phucking last we have got my 1 BD in the bag :thumbup: God :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for the BD Jax!! :happydance::happydance:

and :hi: everyone

Despie sorry you had a bad night, Sus, hope you make lots of money from the cakes :hugs::hugs::hugs:

B, yes it does stay light til very late and if you are lucky and we have a bit of a heatwave you may not need a coat :haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: it's summer DM, but not as you know it. Well not in Scotland anyway.


----------



## dachsundmom

Melly! You are almost there...:happydance::happydance:How are you feeling?

Sus, I'd buy all of your cupcakes.:hugs:

Tracey, how is DS feeling?:hugs:

NS and M...are we talking maybe in the high 60s that time of year? I could do that.:thumbup:


----------



## Mellybelle

I'm doing well. Its been a scary time, but the finish line is in view now. Just have to stay calm (calm enough) til I get there.


----------



## NorthStar

Average daily maximum in Glasgow is 15C in may which is 59F - you'll be fine!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah B, should be high 60's or low 70's or if you are lucky high 70's or even once in a blue moon low 80's - just cools off quite a bit in the evenings.


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, don't come without your cardi :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why wouldn't I have a credit card with me?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Why wouldn't I have a credit card with me?

:haha::haha::haha: :rofl::rofl:

cardi = cardigan :haha:

and i just realised that a jumper is a different thing in the US (in the UK it is a pullover or sweater)


----------



## NorthStar

It's a jumpSUIT in America - I had a hilarious moment once telling my American friend Dave to take his jumper to Scotland - his face :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning Lovely ladies,
It is a cold crisp morning in Virginia. It is in the 40's and very cool and can't believe two days ago it was 78 degrees. Last night I felt the baby kick several times cause my coughing was bothering him or her. Everytime I cough there would be a response about two seconds later, a little bloop bloop with the foot... So cute... I hope you ladies have a wonderful Friday and weekend....


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, a cardigan sweater, lol. :blush: I have plenty of those!:haha:

Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Happy Friday everyone :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## jlisa2012

hi ladies, happy friday :hugs: thought id stop by and wish everyone happy holidays.


----------



## Jodes2011

jlisa2012 said:


> hi ladies, happy friday :hugs: thought id stop by and wish everyone happy holidays.

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

jlisa2012 said:


> hi ladies, happy friday :hugs: thought id stop by and wish everyone happy holidays.

Same to you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning Lovely ladies,
> It is a cold crisp morning in Virginia. It is in the 40's and very cool and can't believe two days ago it was 78 degrees. Last night I felt the baby kick several times cause my coughing was bothering him or her. Everytime I cough there would be a response about two seconds later, a little bloop bloop with the foot... So cute... I hope you ladies have a wonderful Friday and weekend....

Awk too cute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies :hugs: and hope y'all are well.

Garnet, awwww! That's just lovely. To be able to feel your little bubba bloop blooping inside you...I can't wait to be pg!

Sus, hell those cakes look amazing :thumbup:. What a cock up with your tests...it doesn't give you much faith in the NHS does it? :hugs: And it's a horrible feeling when it seems like they don't give a monkeys. Hope you get to see the nice doc next time.

Jax - yay for the BD! Hope the timing was spot on for you girl :hugs:.

Despie, hope your little one is feeling better and that your cramps have done one :hugs:. AF cramps SUCK.

Dmom, NS (did you get your pup today?), Jodes, Butterfly, Wooly and any one else I may have been remiss in mentioning :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM, I just had my day 21 blood test for progesterone and something else (serum something and rubella???) My boss wasn't going to give me time off work to go and suggested having the blood taken at work, but it's a different trust so I'd have to find a nurse to take bloods then drive over to a different hospital miles away to drop them off at path lab before 5pm :growlmad:. What a lot of arsing about. Anyway, my work colleagues and I rearranged people to come early so I could leave, bless them. Just got to have my day 3 bloods done now and then scan and HSG.
Gosh, some of you girls are so organised for xmas. I have done nothing and have bugger all money. This year will be a happy austerity christmas :thumbup:. Next year I will be taking wooly's lead!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you managed to get your day 21 bloods sorted keeks, fingers crossed results are all good! 

Also have nothing sorted for Xmas and no money lol :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

keekee!

Quite fancy a cake myself after seeing Sus' pics, I might make something tonight, maybe, haven't made anything much in ages.


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey ladies :hugs: and hope y'all are well.
> 
> Garnet, awwww! That's just lovely. To be able to feel your little bubba bloop blooping inside you...I can't wait to be pg!
> 
> Sus, hell those cakes look amazing :thumbup:. What a cock up with your tests...it doesn't give you much faith in the NHS does it? :hugs: And it's a horrible feeling when it seems like they don't give a monkeys. Hope you get to see the nice doc next time.
> 
> Jax - yay for the BD! Hope the timing was spot on for you girl :hugs:.
> 
> Despie, hope your little one is feeling better and that your cramps have done one :hugs:. AF cramps SUCK.
> 
> Dmom, NS (did you get your pup today?), Jodes, Butterfly, Wooly and any one else I may have been remiss in mentioning :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> AFM, I just had my day 21 blood test for progesterone and something else (serum something and rubella???) My boss wasn't going to give me time off work to go and suggested having the blood taken at work, but it's a different trust so I'd have to find a nurse to take bloods then drive over to a different hospital miles away to drop them off at path lab before 5pm :growlmad:. What a lot of arsing about. Anyway, my work colleagues and I rearranged people to come early so I could leave, bless them. Just got to have my day 3 bloods done now and then scan and HSG.
> Gosh, some of you girls are so organised for xmas. I have done nothing and have bugger all money. This year will be a happy austerity christmas :thumbup:. Next year I will be taking wooly's lead!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello:flower:

It´s friday evening :happydance: and OH is going out with the boys, I am on my own in the house with my kitty :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Anyone wants to join to party? :friends::drunk::wine: :haha:

Dmom, what did I miss? are you coming to the UK?

Despie, how are you today, how has your day been? How is your little one doing, hoping that better! Hope that you managed to get some rest!

Thanks girls for the replies to my doctor appointment, I am feeling a lot better today, I just think it was very rushed and random to give me a diagnosis without even wainting for the tests. 

Keekee:hi: We are more or less at the same stage with tests. 

I managed to sell all my cupcakes today and my orange chocolate log! my colleague is counting how much money we made for Children in Need. I did not get to try my cupcakes, but people said there were nice, I just ate half of a lemon cake that was there for sale.... :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Half a cake? :haha:

My SIL is going to the London Olympics and has been after me to go with her...I hadn't out a lot of thought into it, until I realized that I _could_ make the grand BnB tour, lol.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Half a cake? :haha:
> 
> My SIL is going to the London Olympics and has been after me to go with her...I hadn't out a lot of thought into it, until I realized that I _could_ make the grand BnB tour, lol.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
Dmom in the UK!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush:


----------



## Sus09

:winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...what part of the UK are you in...M can add you to the map, LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus :hi::hugs: test buddy! I want cake now. Nom nom. I'm also having a night on my tod with the furries. I've had baked cheese and tomato with crusty bread and shortbread and am able to watch what the hell I want on the TV without my OH doing this ---> :wacko:

Dmom's BnB tour! Oh my, that would be AWESOME :happydance:. We could have a big BnB meet up!


----------



## dachsundmom

M...where is Keekee in relation to all of this?


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm taking a bit of a guess on Sus from what she has said in the past and Keeks might be a bit approx...


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, NS has extra driving to do, LOL


----------



## Sus09

Oh what map????:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

This is so exciting! I am in Cardiff


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly Good guess!!!:thumbup::flower:

I love the map!

Keekee your dinner sounds fab, isn´t it good to be able to watch whatever you fancy on the telly!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm taking a bit of a guess on Sus from what she has said in the past and Keeks might be a bit approx...
> 
> View attachment 298494

Woah! Spot on butterfly :happydance:.


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

DMom on Tour!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> DMom on Tour!

We should get t-shirts printed! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> DMom on Tour!
> 
> We should get t-shirts printed! :haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> DMom on Tour!
> 
> We should get t-shirts printed! :haha:Click to expand...

O yeah it has to be done! T-shirts printed! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::haha::haha::haha:

:rofl: What is your favourite colour to have them printed? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, hell! :haha:

They have to b v-neck so Keekee can show off her new tits! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

And of course they have to be large enough to cover our bumps by then! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, hell! :haha:
> 
> They have to b v-neck so Keekee can show off her new tits! :thumbup:

Hell YEAH!


----------



## Sus09

Oh yes, Keekee has to show off her lovely tataas:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

And we need sparkles, lots of glitter and sparkles...:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, just to piss off NS, they should be bright pink! LOL


----------



## Sus09

Sparkles as well:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: On Dmom's t-shirt of course :haha:

And maybe write on them I take the COCK:rofl:
Do you think they will realise that means the CoQ10:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'd rather it say "I swallow the COCK!"


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'd rather it say "I swallow the COCK!"

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'd rather it say "I swallow the COCK!"

I love it! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

On the back it can say..."and I like it!":haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> On the back it can say..."and I like it!":haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Well, just to piss off NS, they should be bright pink! LOL

:growlmad: pink grrrrrrrr!

Mine will be a special one, purple because a. I'm a retired Goth b. I'm the roadie so I have a special one....


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> On the back it can say..."and I like it!":haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it!


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, just to piss off NS, they should be bright pink! LOL
> 
> :growlmad: pink grrrrrrrr!
> 
> Mine will be a special one, purple because a. I'm a retired Goth b. I'm the roadie so I have a special one....Click to expand...

Purple is cool! can I have red? :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, NS...purple for you, but only if Tyra gets a matching one!:happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Oh I have just imagined a group of us, walking round London in colourful and sparkly v neck t-shirts sayin Dmom´s tour, I swallow the cock... and I like it! Nice thought:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sure there is some UK law against this sort of thing, lol


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/ef817bf6.jpg. Will this do ?lol


----------



## Sus09

Despie has found a T-shirt for us :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

O.M.G! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

How about..."I pay for COCK?":haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> How about..."I pay for COCK?":haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Love it:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

OMG I have been cracking up reading all of this...too funny, you MUST take pics!!!

Garnet!!! Yes it got really chilly here too. My cousin lives in Fairfax VA and I will be there for New Years... getting ready mentally to freeze LOL


----------



## OvenBunWanted

OMG you girls are such a riot! I seriously almost just pee'd myself!


----------



## dachsundmom

OvenBunWanted said:


> OMG you girls are such a riot! I seriously almost just pee'd myself!

That's the point! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/c02ed6bd.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, it's a COCK festival! :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, is the the Tshirt For NorthStar? :haha:
Those t-shirts you find are so cool. I like this one!


----------



## dachsundmom

Now someone find me the COCK with the really good jizz.:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

COCKtastic! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Holy shit I couldnt even post the pics for that one ,:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Holy shit I couldnt even post the pics for that one ,:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Despie lovely, you are quiet tonight, hope you are feeling ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit I couldnt even post the pics for that one ,:blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Despie lovely, you are quiet tonight, hope you are feeling ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Holy shit I couldnt even post the pics for that one ,:blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Despie lovely, you are quiet tonight, hope you are feeling ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> U are right Hun ,I have been quiet ,my friend has just found out she has cervical cancer ,she is only 33 and I am devastated for her ,she was recalled four times for her smear tests and has only been told todsy it's cancer,she wants me to go to the hospital with her on Monday ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:She has been so brave ,but I am in bits for her ,:nope:Click to expand...

OMG Darling I knew something was wrong as you were not your usual self! That is devastating news!!! I am so sorry to hear :cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Send hugs to your friend as well.

It is so good that you are there to support her :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie, sorry to hear about your friend, hope they have caught it in good time and she makes a full recovery :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I think they have caught it early and she's possibly getting laser treatment ,I can hardly even remember everything she told me ,:cry::nope:She's so young ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

As NorthStar said, hoping they confirm it is early and she recovers very soon!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie it's one of these cancers that are very fixable if caught in a timely way, one of my friends had it and went on to recover completely, she wasn't even off work very long.

So I hope that your friend has a similar experience :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, I am so sorry.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

she has been thru a lot already ,:nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie I'm so, so sorry to hear about your friend :cry::hugs:. I can only echo what others have said here and hope and pray that the treatment is successful and she makes a full recovery. She is lucky to have you to support her at this crazy, difficult time. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie I'm so, so sorry to hear about your friend :cry::hugs:. I can only echo what others have said here and hope and pray that the treatment is successful and she makes a full recovery. She is lucky to have you to support her at this crazy, difficult time.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun,can anyone tell me if she has laser treatment does she still have to have radiotherapy or chemotherapy?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I am so sorry about your friend :(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Despie I'm so, so sorry to hear about your friend :cry::hugs:. I can only echo what others have said here and hope and pray that the treatment is successful and she makes a full recovery. She is lucky to have you to support her at this crazy, difficult time.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks Hun,can anyone tell me if she has laser treatment does she still have to have radiotherapy or chemotherapy?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Tbh I'm not really sure Despie, I think it very much depends on the staging and on any other test results (if she has a staging scan, probably a CT.) Sometimes when someone is young and fit they like to throw everything they can at it. I'm sure her oncologist will decide on the best plan of treatment for her :hugs:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie massive :hug: life doesn't half seem to be throwing some shit your way :nope: I'm sorry about your friend. Like the others said, I hope they treat it and she makes a full recovery. If it was me then I would be glad I had you there for support, you are such a great friend :hug:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girlies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

awwwwwwww T :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

One of my good friends had cervical Cancer twice and she's recovered from it thank god. She had both radio and chemo :nope: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,:flower:Had a great sleep last night and kids all slept in so I did too ,just making a big cooked breakfast and kids are snuggled on the settee watching a dogs Christmas miracle .am so sorry for off loading on you all ,I feel awful as I know u all have your troubles too :hugs::hugs:,so how's everyone today ?any weekend plans ?for me it's cleaning, laundry then a big walk, then prime time tv :haha:Is anyone watching "I'm a celebrity get me out of here" ,well dh and I love it ,I know sad or wot :haha:Love u all ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> awwwwwwww T :cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> One of my good friends had cervical Cancer twice and she's recovered from it thank god. She had both radio and chemo :nope: xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Your a wee love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:And yay u got your temp rise ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning girlies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning lovely ,missed u guys yesterday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, don't apologize for anything, this is why we are here.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^ WSS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I am getting my mojo back; or at least I am going to fake it, until it's real, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,u are the best ,dh caught me last nite with my pics of coq tshirts and was not amused ,:blush::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, I am getting my mojo back; or at least I am going to fake it, until it's real, lol.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, I am getting my mojo back; or at least I am going to fake it, until it's real, lol.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank the lord ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, tell your DH that the only reason you are with him is bc you like the COCK.:haha:

I take it he won't let you come out to play with me on my BnB UK tour?:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, tell your DH that the only reason you are with him is bc you like the COCK.:haha:
> 
> I take it he won't let you come out to play with me on my BnB UK tour?:cry:

He doesn't have a choice ,I will be there even if it kills me ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

:hugs:Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:
It a lovely Saturday Morning!!! Despie, best wishes for your friend...:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> :hugs:Good Morning Ladies! :hugs:
> It a lovely Saturday Morning!!! Despie, best wishes for your friend...:flower:

Good morning to you and all


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet and Elizabeth ,how are u both ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Ladies I'm home with my new pup :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Ladies I'm home with my new pup :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Pics please please please :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

She's asleep finally LOL I'll take some when she wakes up.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> She's asleep finally LOL I'll take some when she wakes up.

:cry::cry::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Cute sleeping pup pictures are good too! :awww: :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Cute sleeping pup pictures are good too! :awww: :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I'm good Despie how are you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Here, give me a minute and I will upload Tyra's pic from this morning, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/65178640.jpg

Meet Tyra!


----------



## NorthStar

Ha ha, she moves fast, I took plenty but couldn't get one with her looking at the camera....!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,:flower:Had a great sleep last night and kids all slept in so I did too ,just making a big cooked breakfast and kids are snuggled on the settee watching a dogs Christmas miracle .am so sorry for off loading on you all ,I feel awful as I know u all have your troubles too :hugs::hugs:,so how's everyone today ?any weekend plans ?for me it's cleaning, laundry then a big walk, then prime time tv :haha:Is anyone watching "I'm a celebrity get me out of here" ,well dh and I love it ,I know sad or wot :haha:Love u all ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm watching i'm a celeb :thumbup: poor freddy i loved him as a kid :cry: Anthony Cotton is doing my fruit and nut in :growlmad: but i love Stephanie Powers and Snitta because she's just pure entertainment haha! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/65178640.jpg
> 
> Meet Tyra!

sooooooo cute :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Jodie!


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to admit all I can see is a black furry thing lol :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm good Despie how are you?

Am feeling great today thanks ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awww tyra ,I would love a cuddle ,jodes ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Northstar! Tyra is gorgeous! Can't wait for more pix :happydance:

Despie, I'm so sorry about your buddy, I hope that she's in good hands and makes a full recovery soon :hugs:

So I missed the 'COCK' talk, bums!!

Big hugs to all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi, J! How is it going?


----------



## Jax41

Dare I say it... :shhh: not bad. +OPKs since Thursday #2 BD's and on a promise for later :winkwink:. DH has agreed to supplements (although I've not been totally honest about what they're for....:blush:).....okay so no 'chat' yet but I'm feeling a hell of a lot happier than I've done for the past cycles - thank F!!!!

You okay today? :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Jodie!

Hi Brooke :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am really good...so glad you are feeling better this time around!:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

The healing power of maragaritas.....

I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.

mine usually is on Vodka :sick:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am really good...

Sure? Is that you being honest or are you manifesting it??!! I read your post last night....:hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> so glad you are feeling better this time around!:hugs:

Thanks!:thumbup: at least I actually feel like we're 'trying' here rather than F all....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Understatement!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.

Love maragaritas! Esp frozen ones.... NS, you're taking over from me face down in the back garden each weekend! :haha::haha: Maybe you need the 'hair of the dog' to settle it?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am doing a little bit of both; I figure if I try really hard, then at some damn point, it will be totally real. Honestly, my mood really is good today...I'll take it and hope that it continues.

I am not sure if I mentioned this to you girls, I get a little broody over the holidays, just bc I start to miss my mother. Granted, it would be much easier if my DD would agree to inter her ashes, but since hell is going to freeze first, I got a nice pair of antlers for the urn.:haha::wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I am doing a little bit of both; I figure if I try really hard, then at some damn point, it will be totally real. Honestly, my mood really is good today...I'll take it and hope that it continues.
> 
> I am not sure if I mentioned this to you girls, I get a little broody over the holidays, just bc I start to miss my mother. Granted, it would be much easier if my DD would agree to inter her ashes, but since hell is going to freeze first, I got a nice pair of antlers for the urn.:haha::wacko:

i'm so glad your feeling better :thumbup: Here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: too xx


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am doing a little bit of both; I figure if I try really hard, then at some damn point, it will be totally real. Honestly, my mood really is good today...I'll take it and hope that it continues.

Ahh, that's made my day too, keep doing what you're doing :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




dachsundmom said:


> I am not sure if I mentioned this to you girls, I get a little broody over the holidays, just bc I start to miss my mother. Granted, it would be much easier if my DD would agree to inter her ashes, but since hell is going to freeze first, I got a nice pair of antlers for the urn.:haha::wacko:

I know how you feel :hugs: I think we all miss the important people in our lives when big celebrations are going on but B you've still got your Mum at home in an urn?! Why won't DD let them go? I guess it could be worse than antlers.......tinsel??!!


----------



## NorthStar

Jodes2011 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.
> 
> mine usually is on Vodka :sick:Click to expand...

I only wish it WAS the vodka, then I could simply stop drinking vodka - it's the SOY:cry:

SE so far, snotty nose, headache, hot flashes and major stomach issues.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, yes...the urn is the centerpiece in my dining room.:cry: My child has clutched onto them like nothing else and refuses to inter them...since my mother did not specify in her will, what exactly to do with them, I guess they stay.

My DD intends to keep me in a box too....:cry:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, yes...the urn is the centerpiece in my dining room.:cry: My child has clutched onto them like nothing else and refuses to inter them...since my mother did not specify in her will, what exactly to do with them, I guess they stay.
> 
> My DD intends to keep me in a box too....:cry:

Aww bless her B :hugs: :cry: I know how you both feel, my Dad told Mum and I to put him where we wanted (he always said out with the dustbins!) and I had real problems letting him go but we scattered him down in Devon on the beach and cliffs where he courted Mum and where we spent all our family holidays and I can't think of a better place to go and be with him and remember all our happy times. My Mum wants to be there too but I'm sure I'll have the same probs about letting her go too.... 

Big hugs and love to you and DD :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.
> 
> mine usually is on Vodka :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I only wish it WAS the vodka, then I could simply stop drinking vodka - it's the SOY:cry:
> 
> SE so far, snotty nose, headache, hot flashes and major stomach issues.:growlmad:Click to expand...

NS :hugs: I've no experience of SOY but I remember you saying you were going to try it out this cycle and then I couldn't work out from your ticker if you were on it or not yet :dohh: 

Sorry it's making you feel crook are you going to carry on or give it up?


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The healing power of maragaritas.....
> 
> I had a couple of vodka's last night, just because it's Friday. IDK about tonight my stomach is soooooyy dodgy.
> 
> mine usually is on Vodka :sick:Click to expand...
> 
> I only wish it WAS the vodka, then I could simply stop drinking vodka - it's the SOY:cry:
> 
> SE so far, snotty nose, headache, hot flashes and major stomach issues.:growlmad:Click to expand...

haha ok sorry your having side effects from the soy :hugs: whats your mood like? Mine was terrible :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Right, I gotta log off and go get my DH from the pub (been up there watching the Arsenal game....) and pick up some wine and poppadums for a curry but NS if you feel that bad please stop, don't be a martyr to the SOY cause. Cuddle up with Tyra and watch Strictly :hugs:

Dmom :hugs: Despie, Jodes, Sus, Keekee, everyone, hope you have a happy Saturday night xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great night, J!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Night Jax :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## NorthStar

Cheers Jodes, Jax, well my mood isn't great, partly because I had a disturbed nights sleep (hot flashes) and my stomach is oh so dodgy today :wacko:

DM that must be hard the way DD is hanging on, she was your mum and you must miss her heaps around the holidays. Urn antlers :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I gotta do something, lol. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

You will have to specify in your will that DD doesn't do this to you as well :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Evening ladies!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, so happy that you are feeling good today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom has her mojo Back :wohoo:

NothStar I am so envious of you new puppy, so cute!:awww::awww:

Jax, glad your OH is taking suplements, mine is not fully aware what they are for either :shhh:

AFM my OH is being a PITA again, he is grumpy and moaning as well. He has just blaming me for everthing that happens in this house and now moaning that the meat in the slowcooker is too smelly and if I can switch if off as he wants to air the clothes. He is the one who wanted steak and guiness stew! So I switch it off and now he can have it half cooked. I am hiding in my new room now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Sus....:hugs::hugs: Is this normal behavior for OH?


----------



## Sus09

He is generally grumpy. But the last two weekends he has been a nightmare, I feel he thinks I am the cause of everything that goes wrong for him. I told him today that if he felt like that then there is an easy solution, he just has to get rid of me. and then he can marry his house and be on his own forever with no one to blame things on. 
Then he will realise that there is no food for him on the table, and that the house is still falling appart as it is so old and there have been no updating for 25 years.


----------



## dachsundmom

What did he say to that?


----------



## Sus09

that he is allowed to say what he thinks.
and I said yes, but that I was fed up that it all always comes my way he blames me for everything. 
He is hard work I tell you and I am getting a bit tired of it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, could OH handle the mess and unpredictability that comes with a LO?


----------



## Sus09

Dmom that is my biggest worry at the moment.

He is a lovey guy, I love him very much but his Cleaning OCD and money is really bad, he suffers and makes everyone suffer. and I want a child to be allowed to be a child and a mess comes with that.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Dmom that is my biggest worry at the moment.
> 
> He is a lovey guy, I love him very much but his Cleaning OCD and money is really bad, he suffers and makes everyone suffer. and I want a child to be allowed to be a child and a mess comes with that.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Kids make messes; it means they are having fun. Lol. Does OH recognize that he has issues? Have you ever seen him around someone else's kids?


----------



## Sus09

He is lovely with other people´s kids, he has a 7 year old niece, she is autistic and bites and wrecks everything but he is lovely with her and plays a lot with her. Same with my friend´s child, as soon as he sees her he is playing.


----------



## dachsundmom

Did he always live with his parents?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, he did


----------



## dachsundmom

Hmmmm; sounds to me like he is still learning boundaries and how to have an adult disagreement vs. a fight with his parents.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus he def wouldn't like my house then as we are currently making Xmas cards with glue, six different colours of glitter and sequins ,cotton wool and paint ,I have three rabbits and a cat running about my yard and have just made a risotto and the kitchen is a mess ,I tell peeps to take me as I am as my house is only clean and tidy wen the kids are at school ,:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

He has improved, I give him that, he has made a massive effort to get used to his new life, last year we were at eachother´s throat lol. I think now he does understand why I get upset sometimes. 

I think a LO will actually chane his preception of life, being a dad and having a child around, as I said before he is great with kids, and he seems very happy around them.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus he def wouldn't like my house then as we are currently making Xmas cards with glue, six different colours of glitter and sequins ,cotton wool and paint ,I have three rabbits and a cat running about my yard and have just made a risotto and the kitchen is a mess ,I tell peeps to take me as I am as my house is only clean and tidy wen the kids are at school ,:thumbup:

That is a fantastic sign that you are all having fun!!! :happydance: kids busy making cards, lovely food and lovely pets around :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, this may sound silly...but do you have a kid you can "borrow" for a day and see how he deals with the mess in his house? :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Actually, yes, I could babysit my friends daughter one day/night to give her some time to go out and see what he does with the kid around.

Btw, my neightbours have a new pup Doxie! he is so cute, I made friends with him when they took him for a walk and he was wearing a cute red jumper! oh I so want one!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,I am sorry u are having a difficult time with oh ,:hugs::hugs:N.s hope u feel netter soon ,how much longer on the soy ?jax :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So Happy this months working out ,could just kiss the face of you ,:haha::kiss:Brooke ,your poor dd ,Awk bless her ,it must be so hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, are you feeling better this afternoon?:hugs:

Sus, babysit the kid, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Todsy just gets better angelic dragon is pregnant again at the age of 47 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, I know you have already told me this but whas was the dose of Maca you recommended for my OH to take?


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies - Despie last night was my first dose of soy and only 120mg, I'm thinking that maybe it's not for me LOL my stomach is still making hellish noises!

Sus, DM said it better than me, you're trying to tame a 47 year old bachelor it takes an old dog longer to learn new tricks - but he shouldn't be horrible to you, that's not on.


----------



## Sus09

Yay for a happy Despie:wohoo::wohoo:

Yay for Pregnancy at 47!!!:wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, are you feeling better this afternoon?:hugs:
> 
> Sus, babysit the kid, lol.

I feel much better ,I had my walk last night and today and dh and I have been getting on better and I think we have found our sex life again :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks NorthStar, that is why I walk away an leave him all day on his own when he is like that. Not putting up with all that grief! weekends should be to relax, not stress more!

Hows the pup?:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tracey, that is fab! :thumbup: No counting to 100 while staring at the ceiling this time?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi ladies - Despie last night was my first dose of soy and only 120mg, I'm thinking that maybe it's not for me LOL my stomach is still making hellish noises!
> 
> Sus, DM said it better than me, you're trying to tame a 47 year old bachelor it takes an old dog longer to learn new tricks - but he shouldn't be horrible to you, that's not on.

Awk bless ,could u not start with a lower dose?x


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar I have received my soy today from Amazon, I am waiting for my blood results to use it and to see if it works for you as well, hope it does! however the side effects does not sound too good so far...


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie, I know you have already told me this but whas was the dose of Maca you recommended for my OH to take?

Do u have the tabs or powder?x


----------



## Sus09

oh I am looking on Amazon now which one do you recommend I buy?
Do you recommend the horny goat´s as well?

I just read that women take maca as well?


----------



## dachsundmom

Why do women take it?


----------



## Sus09

For energy it says, 
It is the first time I hear of women taking it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Energy or sex drive? LOL


----------



## Sus09

LOL There is this woman writing a review saying that she had few kids and a busy life and Maca has given her energy back... I wonder if she meant Sex back lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks NorthStar, that is why I walk away an leave him all day on his own when he is like that. Not putting up with all that grief! weekends should be to relax, not stress more!
> 
> Hows the pup?:flower:

Sus I am sorry Hun your oh is getting on like this cos u are a sweet girl and u deserve so much more but OCD is an illness ,my friend has it and she Cant even cook in her house or bath her kids ,they do it all at her moms plus they aren't allowed to brush their teeh in her sink or spit in it :nope:I went to her house once and stood on dogs poop before I went in and I swear I was mortified and I thought she was gonna have a fit ,it was awful ,I don't think peeps realise how bad it is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Despie, I know it is bad, but unless they realise they have an illness and they need treatment for it, there is nothing to be done. Because appart from that he is a great man and I love him very much, otherwishe he would be alone! lol He does not know how lucky he is!:winkwink: after all I am all loyal and loving to him.

After being all day locked in my new room now he comes in with a pup's face, he knows he was wrong again and he is bringing me teas and being all soft now! Men:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Tracey, that is fab! :thumbup: No counting to 100 while staring at the ceiling this time?:haha::hugs:

No def not ,I think the fertilaid has give me back my mojo ,plus wen I was counting to 100 I had been dtd maybe nine or ten days in a row but thanks to ff and u guys five days at the most is loads as long as it is well timed :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Oh Despie, I know it is bad, but unless they realise they have an illness and they need treatment for it, there is nothing to be done. Because appart from that he is a great man and I love him very much, otherwishe he would be alone! lol He does not know how lucky he is!:winkwink: after all I am all loyal and loving to him.
> 
> After being all day locked in my new room now he comes in with a pup's face, he knows he was wrong again and he is bringing me teas and being all soft now! Men:dohh:

Yes darling he is very lucky and I hope he appreciates you or I will slap his puppy face :) ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I found this about what Maca does for women

https://www.maca.co.uk/?gclid=COPur_G8w6wCFc8Z4QodNwG0pQ


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl: I am reading the prices of Maca on that page and they say if you buy 3 pots you get a free ruler... I hope it is not to measure the lenght of the bloke´s big boys after taking Maca :haha::haha::haha::haha:

Sorry ladies, could not help it!:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl: what else could you use a ruler for, as an adult????


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am reading the prices of Maca on that page and they say if you buy 3 pots you get a free ruler... I hope it is not to measure the lenght of the bloke´s big boys after taking Maca :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry ladies, could not help it!:haha::haha:

Omg :haha::haha::haha:U would need two rulers for my oh after the macca has taken effect :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: I am reading the prices of Maca on that page and they say if you buy 3 pots you get a free ruler... I hope it is not to measure the lenght of the bloke´s big boys after taking Maca :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry ladies, could not help it!:haha::haha:
> 
> Omg :haha::haha::haha:U would need two rulers for my oh after the macca has taken effect :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: Oh it is hilarious! what a laugh! so great!


----------



## NorthStar

Or perhaps a "metre stick"?


----------



## dachsundmom

You mean, magic stick, lol


----------



## Sus09

Despie,they do 100 tablets pot 800 grams each, does OH take one a day?


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> You mean, magic stick, lol

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie,they do 100 tablets pot 800 grams each, does OH take one a day?

Wen my oh took the Maca ,he took the powder form it was just over half a teaspoon twice a day ,now he takes the macca combined with the horny goats weed in one capsule and he only takes one a day :thumbup:And the last time I measured it was ten inches :haha:the macca bottle that is :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Despie,they do 100 tablets pot 800 grams each, does OH take one a day?
> 
> Wen my oh took the Maca ,he took the powder form it was just over half a teaspoon twice a day ,now he takes the macca combined with the horny goats weed in one capsule and he only takes one a day :thumbup:And the last time I measured it was ten inches :haha:the macca bottle that is :haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

Yeah right, the Macca bottle.... :angelnot::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus I have been taking maca tablets for a out 3 months as it is supposed to help egg quality but I do agree that it maybe gives you more energy and I think it has helped ease off my mood swings a bit from the boats of depression I was getting :hugs:

Despie, great news about angelic dragon :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Sus I have been taking maca tablets for a out 3 months as it is supposed to help egg quality but I do agree that it maybe gives you more energy and I think it has helped ease off my mood swings a bit from the boats of depression I was getting :hugs:
> 
> Despie, great news about angelic dragon :happydance:

Isn't it wonderful ,she was also on the cock 100 mg a day and dhea ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:hi::hi:Horrah for non ttc sex it's def the best :thumbup:Think the old witch is leaving me today and am now gearing up for o ,so no coffee boo ,healthy eating and hourly walks every night again ,the fertilaid has def giving me more energy and sorted out my cycle so for anyone hesitating to take it I am proof it works ,so today it's a busy day ,I visit my aunt ,make a big roast dinner ,bath all the kids do lots of ironing and maybe get to the movies too ,My cats not too well and I don't think she will be with us much longer ,:cry:We have had her for 16 years ,bless her ,how's everyone else doing today ,any plans ?bf I see u must be gearing to o soon too ,have u any plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,n.s hope tyra is settling in nicely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:

Despie, sounds like you had a lot of fun making Christmas cards! I love all that stuff. When I got married I made all the invites and name place cards and I was in my element. I should have been on Blue Peter. Glad AF is leaving the building, FXed for this cycle and yay for non TTC sexy time :hugs:! Sorry to hear about your kitteh though :cry:...aww, bless you. Have a great day, sounds like a busy one! (mmmm, roast dinner....)

NS Tyra is super cute! I want one :awww:. Those soy SEs sound a nightmare. Do they get better once your body gets used to them or not? Always wondered that about soy. Hope your tum is feeling better today :hugs:.

Dmom you sound great :hugs: hurrah for the return of the mojo!

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: honey sorry to hear your OH is giving you grief :growlmad:. Does he not recognise that he's OCD? Hope he's keeping up the puppy face and spoiling you today. 

Jax yay for BD #2 and being on a promise! Hope you get to have 'the chat' soon, it took me bloody ages. You will get there :hugs:. And FXed that you catch that egg. That would just be brilliant.

Jodes :hi: and :hugs: sweet girl!

Did I miss anyone? Here's some extra :hugs: in case I did.

AFM after a big chart dipper yesterday my temp's back up so hurrah. Not reading anything into it but at least AF isn't coming super early. Stay away witch :growlmad: you're not welcome here. I'm feeling pretty good today, I think all the supplements are helping. The house looks like a sh1t tip and the cat's had explosive diarrhoea in the bath and been sick in the bedroom (nice) and I still feel good. Yay. I'm half way through Allen Carr so this is it girls. I'm on my non smoking way :thumbup:.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend.


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> Despie, sounds like you had a lot of fun making Christmas cards! I love all that stuff. When I got married I made all the invites and name place cards and I was in my element. I should have been on Blue Peter. Glad AF is leaving the building, FXed for this cycle and yay for non TTC sexy time :hugs:! Sorry to hear about your kitteh though :cry:...aww, bless you. Have a great day, sounds like a busy one! (mmmm, roast dinner....)
> 
> NS Tyra is super cute! I want one :awww:. Those soy SEs sound a nightmare. Do they get better once your body gets used to them or not? Always wondered that about soy. Hope your tum is feeling better today :hugs:.
> 
> Dmom you sound great :hugs: hurrah for the return of the mojo!
> 
> Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: honey sorry to hear your OH is giving you grief :growlmad:. Does he not recognise that he's OCD? Hope he's keeping up the puppy face and spoiling you today.
> 
> Jax yay for BD #2 and being on a promise! Hope you get to have 'the chat' soon, it took me bloody ages. You will get there :hugs:. And FXed that you catch that egg. That would just be brilliant.
> 
> Jodes :hi: and :hugs: sweet girl!
> 
> Did I miss anyone? Here's some extra :hugs: in case I did.
> 
> AFM after a big chart dipper yesterday my temp's back up so hurrah. Not reading anything into it but at least AF isn't coming super early. Stay away witch :growlmad: you're not welcome here. I'm feeling pretty good today, I think all the supplements are helping. The house looks like a sh1t tip and the cat's had explosive diarrhoea in the bath and been sick in the bedroom (nice) and I still feel good. Yay. I'm half way through Allen Carr so this is it girls. I'm on my non smoking way :thumbup:.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend.

:hugs::hugs:thanks babe xx I really hope that dip was implantation i would be so made up for you


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: despie and keeks!

T, does sound like you have a busy day! Yes, am heading down to London for a one day only visit tomorrow night as that is all we can fit in so am just going to hope o happens in next few days :shrug:

Nice chart keeks, when are you going to start testing lol?! Well done on starting the nonsmoking and bad luck on having to clear up the cat excretions!


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus you should see my house its an utter shit tip with crap everywhere and all the boys full of chocolate :wacko: i can spend hours cleaning only to be like it was before. Thats boys for you!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: despie and keeks!
> 
> T, does sound like you have a busy day! Yes, am heading down to London for a one day only visit tomorrow night as that is all we can fit in so am just going to hope o happens in next few days :shrug:
> 
> Nice chart keeks, when are you going to start testing lol?! Well done on starting the nonsmoking and bad luck on having to clear up the cat excretions!

Will you be using the soft cups ,they are ace and really u can leave them in for quite a while ,I think my gynae said the sperm can survive in the soft cup for 36 hours ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: despie and keeks!
> 
> T, does sound like you have a busy day! Yes, am heading down to London for a one day only visit tomorrow night as that is all we can fit in so am just going to hope o happens in next few days :shrug:
> 
> Nice chart keeks, when are you going to start testing lol?! Well done on starting the nonsmoking and bad luck on having to clear up the cat excretions!
> 
> Will you be using the soft cups ,they are ace and really u can leave them in for quite a while ,I think my gynae said the sperm can survive in the soft cup for 36 hours ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Good point I will try and not forget to take them with me this time :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus you should see my house its an utter shit tip with crap everywhere and all the boys full of chocolate :wacko: i can spend hours cleaning only to be like it was before. Thats boys for you!!!!

Hi Hun,wots up u haven't got your crosshairs yet ?is it four temp rises !should def b tomorrow then ?much love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Jodes :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee,:hugs::hugs:Great to hear you sounding so happy and Awk your poor kitty and poor u having to clean it ,loving your chart too and keep up the good work with the non smoking :thumbup:My uncle give up after nearly forty years so it can be done ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:. I will keep at it! 

Butterfly think I'll start testing on wednesday...eek! I never got to POAS on a HPT before. Hope your O day coincides with your London visit! I'm keeping everything crossed. Like despie says, get that softcup in :thumbup:.

Jodes :hugs: thank you!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sus you should see my house its an utter shit tip with crap everywhere and all the boys full of chocolate :wacko: i can spend hours cleaning only to be like it was before. Thats boys for you!!!!
> 
> Hi Hun,wots up u haven't got your crosshairs yet ?is it four temp rises !should def b tomorrow then ?much love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i should get my crosshairs tomorrow because i ovulated on Friday :thumbup: If i put a temp in for tomorrow it gives me the crosshairs :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Jodes :hugs:

hey hunni :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: despie and keeks!
> 
> T, does sound like you have a busy day! Yes, am heading down to London for a one day only visit tomorrow night as that is all we can fit in so am just going to hope o happens in next few days :shrug:
> 
> Nice chart keeks, when are you going to start testing lol?! Well done on starting the nonsmoking and bad luck on having to clear up the cat excretions!
> 
> Will you be using the soft cups ,they are ace and really u can leave them in for quite a while ,I think my gynae said the sperm can survive in the soft cup for 36 hours ,:hugs:Click to expand...

i really cannot use softcups they irritate me :nope: and it took ages to get it in and to get it back out well i nearly panicked haha :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning/afternoon! :flower:

Tracey, I am so sorry about your kitty.:cry: But, am so happy that sex is getting better for you! :happydance:

Keekee...congrats on the temp rise and smoking!:thumbup:

M, Fx'd! :hugs:

Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I thought the softcup was staying in me forever, at one point.:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning/afternoon! :flower:
> 
> Tracey, I am so sorry about your kitty.:cry: But, am so happy that sex is getting better for you! :happydance:
> 
> Keekee...congrats on the temp rise and smoking!:thumbup:
> 
> M, Fx'd! :hugs:
> 
> Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I thought the softcup was staying in me forever, at one point.:cry:

oh yeah so did i :blush: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

For those of you that use the cough syrup stuff...do you take it everyday until you OV or just right before DTD?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> For those of you that use the cough syrup stuff...do you take it everyday until you OV or just right before DTD?

I take it as soon as I get a plus opk until day after o ,it tastes disgusting and I take two large teaspoons :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon! :flower:
> 
> Tracey, I am so sorry about your kitty.:cry: But, am so happy that sex is getting better for you! :happydance:
> 
> Keekee...congrats on the temp rise and smoking!:thumbup:
> 
> M, Fx'd! :hugs:
> 
> Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I thought the softcup was staying in me forever, at one point.:cry:
> 
> oh yeah so did i :blush: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

. O dear I must just have an extra large vayjay ,cos mine just slips in and out :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning/afternoon! :flower:
> 
> Tracey, I am so sorry about your kitty.:cry: But, am so happy that sex is getting better for you! :happydance:
> 
> Keekee...congrats on the temp rise and smoking!:thumbup:
> 
> M, Fx'd! :hugs:
> 
> Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I thought the softcup was staying in me forever, at one point.:cry:
> 
> oh yeah so did i :blush: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> . O dear I must just have an extra large vayjay ,cos mine just slips in and out :haha:Click to expand...

haha so funny mines like a bucket :blush: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I get the Mucinex pills here; I was just wondering if you take it before OV, can you better your CM to keep the jizz alive? LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> I get the Mucinex pills here; I was just wondering if you take it before OV, can you better your CM to keep the jizz alive? LOL

i would take it just before ovulation, during and on ovulation day :thumbup: you lucky thing being able to get pill form. I had to take the damm stuff last cycle because i was on the soy and its dries me out :cry: you can't bloody win can ya! This cycle is million times better with the cm :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I get the Mucinex pills here; I was just wondering if you take it before OV, can you better your CM to keep the jizz alive? LOL
> 
> i would take it just before ovulation, during and on ovulation day :thumbup: you lucky thing being able to get pill form. I had to take the damm stuff last cycle because i was on the soy and its dries me out :cry: you can't bloody win can ya! This cycle is million times better with the cm :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, I am the opposite with the soy; it seems to help my CM, lol...it's all too confusing.


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies! how is your Sunday Going?:flower:

Despie, so sorry to hear abour your kitty, mine is old and unwell as well, I share your pain :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am envious thought... yay for good sex!:thumbup:

Keekee, No my OH does not recognise he has OCD :cry: I have to ignore him most of the time, he does still have the puppy face yes! He is not allowed to moan today otherwhise he will have no sexy time tonight :haha:
Your chart looks really good Keekee:thumbup:

Joses, I am envious as well, believe it or not I would like to have a house that looks lived! and yes a bit of a mess would not harm either! 

And for the rest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM... well I had a temp rise today, I always get one two to three days before af, I can´t wait for AF to start my new cycle! 
Should I try the soy this cycle or do you recommend me to wait till my blood results come back?

I have done all my chores this morning :laundry::dishes::iron: and now I have all the afternoon to myself! :happydance: I am prearing my classes for the university and then I will have a nice bath and pamper time


----------



## Desperado167

Sus def wait for your blood results Hun,and yes it's so nice to have great sex an d very unusual for us this last five years have been so stressful but I feel sexy again and comfortable and I think that really helps ,dh won't leave me alone :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, wait for the blood results...shouldn't you have them this week?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, I can phone Thursday/Friday and they will discuss them with me over the phone.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, then you could start soy after you get the results, bc it shouldn't be too late at that point.


----------



## Sus09

That shouldn´t be a problem as I already have it in the house, 
I just thought depending on the tests, December could be a good month to try the soy.

Despie that is fantastic that you feel sexy again, you should, you are stunning!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sus def wait for your blood results Hun,and yes it's so nice to have great sex an d very unusual for us this last five years have been so stressful but I feel sexy again and comfortable and I think that really helps ,dh won't leave me alone :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

woohoo lets hope it continues :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> That shouldn´t be a problem as I already have it in the house,
> I just thought depending on the tests, December could be a good month to try the soy.
> 
> Despie that is fantastic that you feel sexy again, you should, you are stunning!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've forgotten what you look like T :wacko: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG...I just flushed my engagement ring down the toilet.:cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

She is very beautiful:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG...I just flushed my engagement ring down the toilet.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
Are you sure it is still not sitting at the bottom of the toilet?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> OMFG...I just flushed my engagement ring down the toilet.:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Don't panic yet - it might be possible to get it out - it is probably sitting in the U bend pipe if your toilets are anything like UK ones - you might have to dismantle it though and/or get a plumber in to see what they can do. First get rubber gloved up and stick your hand down there, obviously scoop as much water out of the bowl as you can with a jug or something :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, going to go check now, but N said ours is a straight shot down...he checked when I backed up the plumbing with a softcup...yes, I flushed one of those too.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, going to go check now, but N said ours is a straight shot down...he checked when I backed up the plumbing with a softcup...yes, I flushed one of those too.

In that case :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry: We have an emergency plumber coming and I don't think N will be speaking to me anytime soon.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry: We have an emergency plumber coming and I don't think N will be speaking to me anytime soon.

Hope they manage to rescue it :nope:

Jizz in a softcup this month then? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom, I hope the plumber rescues your ring! Hopefully it is still sitting there:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you.:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> That shouldn´t be a problem as I already have it in the house,
> I just thought depending on the tests, December could be a good month to try the soy.
> 
> Despie that is fantastic that you feel sexy again, you should, you are stunning!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I've forgotten what you look like T :wacko: :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Lucky you ,:)


----------



## Desperado167

B I hope u get your ring :nope::cry::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Oh no dmom! :cry::cry::hugs::hugs: What a nightmare. I hope your plumber finds it...

I've just bumped into my best primary school friend in Lidl, haven't seen her for ages. I was at secondary with both her and her husband and they've been together 20 years (I went to their wedding.) Just found out they were going to live in Australia and sold their house, then she found out he was texting some other woman, then said he was leaving...so she ended up homeless with 2 kids :growlmad:. That was 2 years ago, now he's engaged to this woman he was texting and she was saying even after all that time together she's now finding out he's not the man she thought he was and she wonders if she ever really knew him. Scary. We've swapped numbers though and we're going to meet up for a coffee. Bless her.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk keekee your poor friend ,:cry:But great u are back in touch with her .I think things always happen for a reason and u going to the same shop as her today is great ,u were meant to meet up ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Awk keekee your poor friend ,:cry:But great u are back in touch with her .I think things always happen for a reason and u going to the same shop as her today is great ,u were meant to meet up ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I always think that too :hugs:. If I hadn't had breast cancer I'd never have met my husband. Long story but true :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk keekee your poor friend ,:cry:But great u are back in touch with her .I think things always happen for a reason and u going to the same shop as her today is great ,u were meant to meet up ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I always think that too :hugs:. If I hadn't had breast cancer I'd never have met my husband. Long story but true :thumbup:.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Keekee you are amazing! A very strong and positive woman!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor friend of yours! isn´t it terrible when things like that happen. At least you managed to swap numbers and that is great!

My cousin was married for 8 years, and suddenly he left his wife and two kids, saying that he was suffering from depression and anxiety... The truth did not take too long to come out, he had met another woman and left his family behind! :growlmad: Kowing him it was not because he had fallen in love, it is because the new woman earns more money than his previous wife! yes you can guess his priority....


----------



## LLbean

Despie so sad about your kitty but OMG love that your hubby can't keep his hands off of you, don't you love that? AWESOME!

Brooke...wow, I sure hope the plumber finds it...so sorry it happened :(

Keekee...about your friend...wow, I hope she knows it will get better and soon enough Karma will strike him down. She WILL get to see him in a rut. Heck I just got a call earlier this week from American Express about my ex husband who hated to be late on payments or owe a dime...Yup he has not paid an $8,000 bill and the payment he made in May bounced!...this is the man who did something similar to me. Made us all move to an apartment with the excuse of selling the house, going to Australia by himself for Christmas and New Years and from there called the movers. He got back January 3rd and on the 5th the movers were taking everything from my apartment and moving it back to his house. I was left with my daughter in a place I could not afford and no furniture. He owns his own company. And I got no money from the divorce...he even expected me to give him my rings back...yeah right! Anyway...doesn't sound like he is doing too well now.


----------



## Sus09

Dmom... any news on that ring? has the plumber arrived?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, how is your kitty feeling now?


----------



## Sus09

LL I am glad your ex is not doing too well :growlmad: That is mean! Leaving you and your daughter with nothing! I don´t have enough nasty names for people like that. But as you say, life is making him pay his nastyness!


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth ,it's as simple as this he didn't deserve you and karma will bite him in the ass ,you and your dd are better off without him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Dmom... any news on that ring? has the plumber arrived?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie, how is your kitty feeling now?

She has just ate a tin of tuna :thumb up bless her she's so old ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> LL I am glad your ex is not doing too well :growlmad: That is mean! Leaving you and your daughter with nothing! I don´t have enough nasty names for people like that. But as you say, life is making him pay his nastyness!

Believe it or not I felt badly for him. I don't wish him any ill but yeah, I was left with nothing but a $30K debt on my credit cards from the marriage. Moved to LA with $300 in my pockets and that was it. I am grateful I made it and was actually VERY happy too.

I was 15 years younger than him...thought perhaps I was his mid-life crisis, but now he is with someone even younger than me...7 years younger than me...so 22 years younger...a high school teacher from what I heard. He had never married before me and said he never would again. When he was good he was great but he was BEYOND selfish. Never seen anything like it...even the therapist agreed.

I do hope his matters get straightened out...cause I have been there and it is no fun.

But my point is with Keekees friend that all will work out for the better. She may feel lost now but all will work out. And he will get what's coming to him...there is no running away from that.

OH and my daughter is not his...but still he knew I was a single mother as I had zero financial help from anyone. He knew that when we married. He loved to call us his girls, but hated the responsibilities


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Elizabeth ,it's as simple as this he didn't deserve you and karma will bite him in the ass ,you and your dd are better off without him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well as I mentioned before I do wish him well. And yes, I am married again and happy with the one I got now :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies :flower:
Hope everyone's good.
T glad to hear you've got your mojo back, it is a nice thing to reconnect and have non TTC sex.

I have some not so good news about Tyra. After much heart searching last night I have realised that there is too much crap going on in my life at the moment to take on a new pet, and returned her to the breeder. I feel really crap about it, but my parents and D are all quite concerned how I will manage in my current job with a boss who changes my work schedule constantly. And I realise that they are right, I will spend the whole time stressing about getting a phone call to go and jump on a plane.

I just can't do it by myself, would be different if D worked locally :cry:

Anyway I didn't know how to tell you ladies, you've been so supportive of me, but lately I'm struggling a bit with the court case against my ex and work stress. I feel awful about the puppy, but the breeder said she will get a new buyer this week.


----------



## Desperado167

N.s ,Awk huni am so sorry huni and that's so sad ,your heart was in the right place and you made the best decision for tyra ,maybe one day wen u get your l.o and don't have a full time job u can get another little tyra :hugs::hugs::hugs:so sorry about you and your ex ,bloody asshole ,big big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks babe, I feel like an awful person for doing it, I thought I could manage but really I just can't :cry: I'm struggling to look after myself right now, what was I thinking I don't know.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Thanks babe, I feel like an awful person for doing it, I thought I could manage but really I just can't :cry: I'm struggling to look after myself right now, what was I thinking I don't know.

Awk huni ,:hugs:Please don't beat yourself up :cry::cry:U are not an awful person :growlmad:dont ever say that ,u did wot was best for tyra .am so sorry u are struggling ,I didn't know .........:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Brooke i really hope you get your ring back hunni. I've lost my ring in the washing machine once and i had to get my hubby's best mate (he's a plumber) to come out and take the bloody thing apart :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NS sorry to hear about Tyra :hugs::hugs: f**king ex husbands mine took me to court too :growlmad: he lost :thumbup: so will yours :thumbup: :hugs:xx


----------



## NorthStar

:hugs:Thanks babe, it's been 3 years since we split and I want closure so much, I can't believe how long it's dragging on for.


----------



## LLbean

NS sorry about the puppy but I am sure they will find her a new home. Don't beat yourself up about it. Everything is exactly as it should be.

:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks LL, it was really hard, but I'm just not that confident now that I can change jobs to something where I dont' have to travel, and this way she didn't get attached to me, so it's easier on her, too, hopefully.


----------



## dachsundmom

NS....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

No go on my ring....:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

Oh no!!! I'm so sorry about your ring :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

N,s ,awwwwww cupcakes ,I have been so bad today ,just ate a whole box of Jaffa cakes and we are just ordering Chinese food for dinner ,,and I only managed half a walk ,:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: T, happens to the best of us sometimes!

Myself, I've hardly eaten anything at all since Friday night, felt too unwell yesterday - call it the Soy Plan Diet :nope:

Think I've lost a bit of weight lately, but I don't have any scales in the house so I'm just going on clothes fit. It's entirely stress related though, I don't recommend it :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

And girls, here's the really stupid part; I haven't mentioned this before on the open forum, but I own an insurance agency with my father, so I am in pretty good with my insurance agent...guess who did NOT schedule her ring on her policy?:blush:

We will only get a fraction of the $ back.:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

N.S. so sorry about Tyra, but it is good that you made the decision at this stage and were brave enough to do it as it is a tough thing to have to do :hugs::hugs::hugs: I did a similar thing with a cat which I got from Battersea dogs home and then realised that really I was only capable of looking after myself (and a cat is not so much trouble as a dog) and I gave the cat to a friend at work and it lived a long happy life with her :hugs::hugs: You can only do what is right for you at the time and don't have any regrets.

B, I am so sorry about your ring, you must be gutted. Just try not to beat yourself up too much as what is done is done :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> NS....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No go on my ring....:cry:

oh no i'm gutted for you B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

DM it was an accident, I have done that myself with earrings and despite delving down the toilet they were nowhere to be found :hugs: happens to the best of us.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> N,s ,awwwwww cupcakes ,I have been so bad today ,just ate a whole box of Jaffa cakes and we are just ordering Chinese food for dinner ,,and I only managed half a walk ,:blush:

you naughty girl :tease: jaffa cakes a low in fat :winkwink: enjoy it hun i love my chinese takeouts :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke, so sorry about the ring :(


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> :rofl: T, happens to the best of us sometimes!
> 
> Myself, I've hardly eaten anything at all since Friday night, felt too unwell yesterday - call it the Soy Plan Diet :nope:
> 
> Think I've lost a bit of weight lately, but I don't have any scales in the house so I'm just going on clothes fit. It's entirely stress related though, I don't recommend it :wacko:

thats not good babe :nope: stress is awful :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :rofl: T, happens to the best of us sometimes!
> 
> Myself, I've hardly eaten anything at all since Friday night, felt too unwell yesterday - call it the Soy Plan Diet :nope:
> 
> Think I've lost a bit of weight lately, but I don't have any scales in the house so I'm just going on clothes fit. It's entirely stress related though, I don't recommend it :wacko:

Awk babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, LL and jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: - hell some men are complete tw*ts aren't they :growlmad:. I like your thoughts about karma though, I'm big on karma. Men who go from woman to woman to see what they can get deserve to be karmically f***ed. Excuse my french ladies. My friend's ex is now getting married to a younger woman. Apparently when he left M he went on Facebook, bought a new bike and started seeing this dolly bird. Mid life crisis ahoy.

NS :hugs: aw honey I didn't know you were going through all that with your ex. Hope you get some closure soon. And like everyone says, don't beat yourself up about Tyra. You absolutely did the right thing. Better now than a few months down the road when you are both attached :hugs:. She will be fine and you have done what's best for both of you.

Dmom - oh hell :cry::hugs:. 

Despie yay for jaffa cakes! You deserve to spoil yourself. Nom nom! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's just jewelry.:cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> And girls, here's the really stupid part; I haven't mentioned this before on the open forum, but I own an insurance agency with my father, so I am in pretty good with my insurance agent...guess who did NOT schedule her ring on her policy?:blush:
> 
> We will only get a fraction of the $ back.:nope:

oh no massive hugs are needed for you right now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> It's just jewelry.:cry:

whats N said? :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> It's just jewelry.:cry:

:cry::hugs::hugs::cry:
Aw honey, but it's sentimental jewellery. You have every right to be upset but like the girls said it was an accident. I'd be exactly the same if I lost mine. Hope your DH is giving you lots of hugs right now.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's just jewelry.:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

N is having small fit about it and told me to not even consider buying something else; which I don't want anyway.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

He will cool down and feel bad for saying that eventually, it's an unlucky accident and sometimes shit just happens :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> N is having small fit about it and told me to not even consider buying something else; which I don't want anyway.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry to hear that. Don't beat yourself hun, you have to do what is best for you. I totally sypathise with you with work, i am having a shit time as well. You do work hard and travel a lot, you must be worn out. You are not travelling this week arent you? Maybe you can rest a bit.
My OH would say "go on the sick" but things are not that easy arent they?
I do hope things settle with youe ex too. You have us here for you hun xxx

Brooke, I am really sorry about your ring xxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Sus, yeah I have only had 3 lots of 1 weeks holiday this year, we don't get those long weekend public holidays, so I'm a bit knackered

It's a good job and in the current economy I need to hang on until sometime next year, but most of all it's the court case that is dragging me down.

Thanks everyone for the words of support, it means a lot :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Grease ,is on ,omg I love it ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar

Believe I understand what you say about your job, I am exactly in the same position!
Is there any light at the end of the tunnel with your court case? I hope so, otherwise you are going to end up absolutely exhauted with all what is going on. 
Anyway I am sending you lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Grease ,is on ,omg I love it ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

I went to see it a the theathre, the musical with the girls, it was absolutely fab!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Grease ,is on ,omg I love it ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I went to see it a the theathre, the musical with the girls, it was absolutely fab!!Click to expand...

Oh has just promised to bring me to London to see it one day ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Grease ,is on ,omg I love it ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I went to see it a the theathre, the musical with the girls, it was absolutely fab!!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh has just promised to bring me to London to see it one day ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I do recommend it!!!!! It was fun, really good performance!


----------



## NorthStar

This is a good website for theatre breaks etc https://www.superbreak.com/


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:,cars broke and had to walk kids to school so am feeling good ,n.s how are u feeling this morning lovely :hugs:,jodes ,good luck for your apt ,:hugs:Bf ,thinking of you today and sending u lots of dust ,Brooke ,hope todays a better say ,sus sum mm googly ss llbean garnet Sarah indigo wooly jaxxxxxxxxxxx,have a great day ,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:,cars broke and had to walk kids to school so am feeling good ,n.s how are u feeling this morning lovely :hugs:,jodes ,good luck for your apt ,:hugs:Bf ,thinking of you today and sending u lots of dust ,Brooke ,hope todays a better say ,sus sum mm googly ss llbean garnet Sarah indigo wooly jaxxxxxxxxxxx,have a great day ,Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

morning hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: my appointment isn't until 3.00pm oh the wait haha! Hubby working this morning and then he's picking my dad up in Manchester (hubby works in Manchester at the minute :thumbup:) ever so handy. I hope can be fixed real quick i need my car if i didn't have it i wouldn't know what to do :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS i really hope this court case ends very soon for you sweetheart i know how stressful this can be. I went through it twice for divorce and custody :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i meant to say car not can haha :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> i meant to say car not can haha :hugs::hugs:

I know lol,yea we are just waiting on the mechanic now ,the radiators leaking :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> i meant to say car not can haha :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know lol,yea we are just waiting on the mechanic now ,the radiators leaking :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

cars eh! They cost a fortune and i'm not looking forward to paying more money for diesel in Janaury :growlmad: robbing b***ards!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Despie - bummer about the car but good for more walking :happydance:

Just off to London shortly but think am too early in cycle :growlmad:

Have a great day ladies and Jodes, hope your appointment goes well, B, hope N is not so mad today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie - bummer about the car but good for more walking :happydance:
> 
> Just off to London shortly but think am too early in cycle :growlmad:
> 
> Have a great day ladies and Jodes, hope your appointment goes well, B, hope N is not so mad today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Despie - bummer about the car but good for more walking :happydance:
> 
> Just off to London shortly but think am too early in cycle :growlmad:
> 
> Have a great day ladies and Jodes, hope your appointment goes well, B, hope N is not so mad today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Best of luck ,Dont forget your Softcups !!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning! :flower:

T, sorry about the car. I hope the repair isn't too expensive.:wacko:

Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: best of luck today.


----------



## dachsundmom

M.......

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning! :flower:
> 
> T, sorry about the car? I hope the repair isn't too expensive.:wacko:
> 
> Jodie...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: best of luck today.

thanks my lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: only 3 hours to go


----------



## dachsundmom

How long does it take NHS to give you any type of results? Or is that yet another appointment?


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> How long does it take NHS to give you any type of results? Or is that yet another appointment?

i'm not sure i'm hoping a few days? If i go to the docs for some bloods done they tell you to ring up in 4 days. But with me having them done at the hospital it such be sooner :thumbup: i will ask them. I have a lot of questions to ask haha! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, have resurfaced from under the duvet :blush: and finally caught up!!

Oh F'ing hell B!!! :cry: I know it's already been said but so sorry :hugs: Is N talking to you now? What you like with the insurance eh? :dohh:

NS :hugs: I'm sorry you're having such a horrid time and that you've had to let little Tyra go, but there'll be another when you're in a better place. 3 years since you've been split and STILL it's going on? I don't know the ins and outs at all and may be completely speaking out of turn here but surely for your own sanity and health it'd be better to stick your hand up and say enough and walk away? Not to mention the cost you must be racking up. Big hugs and lots of luv coming your way :hugs:

Despie, so sorry your kittykats running out of puff, lots of cuddles and nice food for her I think. Loving your new sexy attitude!!!:thumbup:

Keekee big hugs to you and your friend :hugs: when you're down the only way is up and although it's a bad time for her at the mo, it'll be better in the future :flower:

Sus, sorry that OH is being mean to you again. It must be like walking on eggshells at times :hugs:

Jodes, Butterfly (good luck, give those springs hell!!!!:thumbup:) and everyone big hugs :hugs:

Jax
xXx


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I gotta supplement question..... I'm sure my Dr has said not to take Vit D, atlhough I can't for the life of me remember why :dohh: and I was reading the back of my multi-vit thing and it says Vit D!! Any of you know anything about this?

Thanks :flower: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi J! How was your weekend? DH is speaking to me again, lol...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi J! How was your weekend? DH is speaking to me again, lol...

Phew....didn't think you'd fall out for long :hugs: Have to ask though, how did you manage to flush it down the loo for God's sake????

My weekend was.....active :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I was putting lotion on my hands...I keep the bottle on the back of the toilet; I had just blown my nose and threw the tissue in the toilet...my ring was balancing on my pinky and when I went to flush, it fell in...:nope: I watched the water start to swirl, but by the time I realized what was going on, it was too late.:cry:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, I was putting lotion on my hands...I keep the bottle on the back of the toilet; I had just blown my nose and threw the tissue in the toilet...my ring was balancing on my pinky and when I went to flush, it fell in...:nope: I watched the water start to swirl, but by the time I realized what was going on, it was too late.:cry:

OMG! I'd be beside myself as I imagine you are too :hugs::hugs:. D'you think DH will let you choose a replacement for Xmas?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, what he is going to do...:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

B, sorry this may be insensitive but I don't mean it to be, could you not wear your Mum's?x


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, sorry this may be insensitive but I don't mean it to be, could you not wear your Mum's?x

Not insensitive at all....my parents' marriage ended so poorly, that I cannot bring myself to wear the ring.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, sorry this may be insensitive but I don't mean it to be, could you not wear your Mum's?x
> 
> Not insensitive at all....my parents' marriage ended so poorly, that I cannot bring myself to wear the ring.:nope:Click to expand...

That's fine and I completely understand, on that basis I'm sure she wouldn't want you to wear it either! I bet your finger feels awful bare.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi J! How was your weekend? DH is speaking to me again, lol...
> 
> Phew....didn't think you'd fall out for long :hugs: Have to ask though, how did you manage to flush it down the loo for God's sake????
> 
> My weekend was.....active :winkwink:Click to expand...

I like the active weekend part ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I Am looking at rings online and I don't like anything, lol.


----------



## Jax41

What was your ring like? Don't panic, N might be planning you a lovely suprise and then you can renew your vows and we can help choose your dress and, and, and............!!!!!!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax has first dibs on the tafetta bridesmaids dress!


----------



## Jax41

...with a big bow please :thumbup:

You feeling a little happier today NS? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is the toilet ring...:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 299600
> 
> 
> This is the toilet ring...:haha:

Ah, glop, I get it totally, that's gorgeous B, very different and I have no doubt will be hard to replace :cry: Not your bog standard diamond solitare eh??


----------



## dachsundmom

I am not a huge fan of diamonds...for myself; so, this one was a custom piece. N did very well...:nope::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> View attachment 299600
> 
> 
> This is the toilet ring...:haha:

Awk crap I remember seeing it before ,it's beautiful ,u must b gutted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/29aeecce.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks, T!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks, T!! :hugs:

Isn't that one beautiful ,I just typed in unusual sapphire engagement rings ,was searching for a bit for something different ,am so sorry Hun u must b gutted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I am not a huge fan of diamonds...for myself; so, this one was a custom piece. N did very well...:nope::cry:

He sure did, top marks for your man there B :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/b4dde919.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's the funny thing...I never wear it bc of a metal allergy and I decided to give it a go yesterday, lol. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Here's the funny thing...I never wear it bc of a metal allergy and I decided to give it a go yesterday, lol. :haha:

Omg ,:haha::nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Here's the funny thing...I never wear it bc of a metal allergy and I decided to give it a go yesterday, lol. :haha:

That's what we call in the UK, sod's law!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/b4dde919.jpg

V similar!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

I gotta shoot, massaging tonight (and hopfully a final BD +OPK permitting :haha::haha:), speak tomorrow, have a lovely evening Dmom, Despie, everyone xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> I gotta shoot, massaging tonight (and hopfully a final BD +OPK permitting :haha::haha:), speak tomorrow, have a lovely evening Dmom, Despie, everyone xXx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I gotta shoot, massaging tonight (and hopfully a final BD +OPK permitting :haha::haha:), speak tomorrow, have a lovely evening Dmom, Despie, everyone xXx

U too Hun,fixed for one more shag :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am away to get some milk ,talk soon ,xxxx


----------



## Sus09

Hello girlies:hugs:

I am just popping to say a quick hello as I am now on my way to teach my university class, a long day in work today!

I had a horrible day today, I had a nasty and verbally agressive customer today that had me shaking in the training room. I so want to quit my job :cry:

I hope everyone else is ok 

Jax! wow gilr! you are making me jealous wiht all your bd :winkwink::hugs:

Dmom, hope you are feeling better today hun.

Despie, did you enjoy Grease?

North Star, how are you today hun? Hope that you are feeling better.

keekee, Jodie, Butterfly, Sum, Wooly, and all the rest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

If I am not too tired, I will log on after my class tonight to catch up with you lovelies.


----------



## Desperado167

I want to kick that customer in the ass for making u shake :growlmad::growlmad:Sorry lovely u had a Bad day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I loved Grease but annoyed the kids by singing all the words .....:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Oh Despie, you have to sing the songs if you are watching Grease!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Oh Despie, you have to sing the songs if you are watching Grease!

Absolutely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:And I know every word :blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie?:shrug:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie?:shrug:

on my journal :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

.she has been so strong and am in awe of her ,:hugs::hugs:Had another temp drop todsy but def think it's too early for o but am gonna poas just for the hell of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet and indigo ,how are u both ,haven't heard from u in a while ,bf good luck todsy ,sus ,hope there's no assholes today or else :growlmad:Ss googly jodes jax n.s mm Brooke Sarah wooly llbean ,lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:have a great day everyone


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. that is terrible what your friend is going through and also for you. keeping strong and holding her hand through it must be very hard. my word, i admire you, you are a strong women :hugs::hugs::hugs: it makes me realise my problems in life are nothing. i hope everything goes well for your friend tomorrow.:flower:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie, morning Sum :hugs:

:hugs:Morning everyone :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning sus :coolio: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T so glad your helping your good friend through this nightmare :cry::cry: I helped my friend who had it and she came out well and so will your good friend. I pray she will get better and hope her op goes smoothly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :hi:

Sus, I am relieved that this month I've not had to turn the thumb screws for a change :haha::haha: Poor you and that aggressive customer, I HATE situations like that, makes you feel completely violated :hugs:

Despie, your days out make me so green with envy!! You're a wonderful friend to us here so face to face your friend is truly lucky to have you with her through this :flower:

Dmom, Jodes, Sum, Butterfly, :hugs: 

Hey anyone heard from Wooly recently? Or is she still enjoying 'time off' with DH :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! :hugs:

J, I have been wondering about Wooly as well.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls! :hugs:
> 
> J, I have been wondering about Wooly as well.:nope:

Me too, hope she's okay? I thought DH was off last week but I could've got that wrong :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

Hey B, I see from your ticker you're CD8, have you got your sticks at the ready?:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, you are correct...I am hoping she is still just out having fun.


----------



## dachsundmom

I POAS this morning and I think it will be positive tomorrow or so....looking at OV around CD10-12...not temping this cycle, so I'm going to have to guess at all of it, lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I POAS this morning and I think it will be positive tomorrow or so....looking at OV around CD10-12...not temping this cycle, so I'm going to have to guess at all of it, lol

Guessing all adds to the fun eh? :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, after last cycle, I almost quit completely TTC, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> J, after last cycle, I almost quit completely TTC, lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i wondered where wooly was? I hope she's having some fun :winkwink: 

Oh good luck B i didn't realise you weren't temping this cycle :hugs::hugs:

Jax :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower:Am off out today for lunch with my friend that's just been diagnosed with cervical cancer ,:cry:We are going to a huge garden centre that has lots of Xmas decorations and santas there and off course a gorgeous cafe , ,.she has her emergency op on Wednesday and I def think she needs some cheering up ,Bless her .she has been so strong and am in awe of her ,:hugs::hugs:Had another temp drop todsy but def think it's too early for o but am gonna poas just for the hell of it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Garnet and indigo ,how are u both ,haven't heard from u in a while ,bf good luck todsy ,sus ,hope there's no assholes today or else :growlmad:Ss googly jodes jax n.s mm Brooke Sarah wooly llbean ,lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:have a great day everyone

You are such a kind person!:hugs: Hope your friend gets better!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, after last cycle, I almost quit completely TTC, lol

I remember, it was so tough on you, but you're gonna do okay now and we're here with you all the way :hugs::hugs::hugs:, well apart from the BD bit! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

After the lying chart from hell, last cycle...I shudder at the thought of picking up my BBT ever again.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> After the lying chart from hell, last cycle...I shudder at the thought of picking up my BBT ever again.:haha:

As you know I'm no temper (understatement here!) so I can only imagine that it's hard to let the control go, so in a way it's good you're leaving it to chance this time round, I'm proud of you! And B you just never know what may happen.... :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The vodka is helping.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> The vodka is helping.:haha:

:thumbup: That was always the one thing that NS warned me about temping that alcohol sends your figures haywire :wacko: Chin, chin!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The drink will raise your temps; the trick is to be drunk everyday, so we can still see a pattern, LOL


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> The drink will raise your temps; the trick is to be drunk everyday, so we can still see a pattern, LOL

I'm in!!! :thumbup::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> The drink will raise your temps; the trick is to be drunk everyday, so we can still see a pattern, LOL


:haha:


Morning ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: and welcome! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The drink will raise your temps; the trick is to be drunk everyday, so we can still see a pattern, LOL
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies.Click to expand...

Hi and welcome ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi all!!!

MommyToBeIsMe...love your avatar :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Elizabeth!


----------



## LLbean

Miss B how are you? Sorry not much to report here other than crazy busy with Xmas stuff...must finish today basically ...man it is CRAZY!


----------



## dachsundmom

Why must you finish today? For your family get together?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Are you finishing decorating and getting presents??? You are wayyy ahead of me!!


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Why must you finish today? For your family get together?

My SIL is only coming for Thanksgiving so the "orders" from MIL are to have it all up by then so she can see everyone's house decorated.

Tomorrow I have acupuncture which is a good 2 hours LOL AND I have my BIL's birthday get together and to prep food for Thursday...so yeah...Today ...and I still have to make my gold Santa hat for the tree top!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do we get a pic of your tree?


----------



## LLbean

yes Presents need to be wrapped, not done shopping yet but I need to get some ready and under the tree so the cats and puppy stay away from under it LOL...they love to wrestle there VERY DANGEROUS!

Yes I will post pics as soon as I am done...almost there!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes Presents need to be wrapped, not done shopping yet but I need to get some ready and under the tree so the cats and puppy stay away from under it LOL...they love to wrestle there VERY DANGEROUS!
> 
> Yes I will post pics as soon as I am done...almost there!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Christmas trees!!!:xmas9::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening ladies! :hugs:

OMG I can't even think about Christmas :nope:. We won't have a tree (again) or any decorations (again) because even though we've been living here for over a year the house is still a bombsite shrine to the seventies (think pub carpets and horrible gas fires) so I decided putting any Christmas decos up would be like putting tinsel on a turd. I know, I should enter into the spirit of things but until we have money to do the house (which will be never the rate we're going) I really can't be arsed. So if everyone else posts pics of their trees etc. I can live vicariously through you! :thumbup:

I'm having a negative day, I want dmoms vodka TTC plan.

Hello M2B! :hi: Nice to meet you!
I'm not normally this miserable :haha:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keep in mind, my plan came with a horrible hangover yesterday.:haha:

Do what I did, until I got my house situated...have a trashy Xmas theme.:happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keep in mind, my plan came with a horrible hangover yesterday.:haha:
> 
> Do what I did, until I got my house situated...have a trashy Xmas theme.:happydance:

Ugh, I am so not good with hangovers :sick:.

Trashy xmas theme? I like it! :thumbup:. Thanks dmom!


----------



## dachsundmom

It was a long day in the office yesterday, lol.


----------



## LLbean

ok this is what I can show so far
 



Attached Files:







1.jpg
File size: 39 KB
Views: 7









2.jpg
File size: 49.7 KB
Views: 4









3.jpg
File size: 30.1 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ok this is what I can show so far

Awww I love it ,thanks for sharing ,xx


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi Keekee, nice to meet you too! :hi: Don't worry a thing, I kinda lost it yesterday! You had me rolling with "tinsel on a turd", I think you found your theme right there!!! :rofl:

Our Xmas theme is going to have to be bare! This is our first Xmas together and both of lived as bachelors for so long, neither one of us did much decorating. So we have a tree with about three ornaments in the corner. That's gonna be about it. DH wants to get a few more things each year but wait until the after xmas sales. Makes sense but doesn't help our sad tree this year! 

LLBean, that looks beautiful!


----------



## keekeesaurus

M2B your avatar cracks me up :haha:.

LL that looks stunning!


----------



## LLbean

ok one more for now...glad you ladies like it :D
 



Attached Files:







4.jpg
File size: 45.2 KB
Views: 4


----------



## dachsundmom

I love Precious Moments! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, insurance is going to cover the toilet ring.:cry::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Well, insurance is going to cover the toilet ring.:cry::haha:

That's great news dmom! :hugs:

LL that little nativity just made me do a little cry. I'm definitely PMSing!


----------



## LLbean

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, insurance is going to cover the toilet ring.:cry::haha:
> 
> That's great news dmom! :hugs:
> 
> LL that little nativity just made me do a little cry. I'm definitely PMSing!Click to expand...

awww :hugs: I have a miniature one too...will post that one later


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,greet news on the ring ,llbean ,keep them coming ,lovely :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I was considering having my side yard dug up tomorrow, hoping it might still be in the pipes.

I think N was going to divorce me when I told him about my new plan.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Lovely Christmas decorations LL

I am not decorating the house this year as we are spending Christmas in Sain with my familie, yipieeee I can't wait. 

Keekee you made me laugh, tinsel on a turd lol lol, it would feel like that if i decorated my horrible fireplace 

Dmom wow, i need to try a cycle without temping, i am getting to obsessed about my charts.


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't say that I have missed mt BBT at all, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

B, so glad the insurance covers the ring not that it can replace but I guess it helps :cry::hugs:

LL so classy as I would expect from you :thumbup:

KK just chuck some random tinsel about :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, what are you still doing awake?


----------



## LLbean

OK all the Christmas pics are up on my Journal for those interested :D


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Wow LLbean! Thank you for sharing your pics, everything looks beautiful. Now I know what I want my Xmas tree to look like when it grows up!!! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, what are you still doing awake?

Lol, bit of a late night for me! Taking my mum to hospital today for some tests. But why has my temp gone right down??? :cry::cry::cry::wacko:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> But why has my temp gone right down??? :cry::cry::cry::wacko:

Because it's going to shoot right up tomorrow! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
GL for your mum's tests BF.


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks keeks :hugs:

Where's despie this morning? :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks keeks :hugs:
> 
> Where's despie this morning? :coffee:

Here I am lovely ,our cars still broke so am walking the kids too school ,hey u were well covered this month ,please don't worry babes ,good luck with your lovely mum today ,am thinking of ya ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone ,:flower:Car still broke and we are waiting on a Part for it that has had to be ordered ,so am walking to school thus am late on here but am loving the morning walks and early starts ,I am a bit weird that way lol feeling lots better tody have been so down with my weight as I have put on a stone since my loss ,but I am gonna just concentrate on the positives and thank god for wot I have ,love all you ladies and thanks for listening to my moans every day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning despie love! :hi:
So glad to hear you're feeling positive :hugs::hugs::hugs:. And we love you too! :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

i love you too babes :kiss: and don't get upset about your weight you look beautiful xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey ladies, I have tons on at work and visitors this week, so I'll pop in when I can :kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Hey ladies, I have tons on at work and visitors this week, so I'll pop in when I can :kiss:

hi hope your ok :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Despie, the walking sounds good, it is such a great tonic I find but I don't do enough of it :blush: 

FX that you have a bfp by Xmas :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Mum is at the hospital, have to go pick her up in a couple of hours. Just POASed as was confused about the temp thing but OPK is virtually blank so feel a bit better now :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, your temps are lining up perfectly!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, your temps are lining up perfectly!

But I thought if I O'd yesterday then my temps should go up today :wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think you are having a slow rise...put a few dummy temps in FF and see what you get.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I think you are having a slow rise...put a few dummy temps in FF and see what you get.

Hmm, if I put in 3 really high temps after today it gives me today as O day. If I put 1 a bit higher and then 3 way higher it gives me tomorrow :dohh:

I think I will override it to yesterday whatever it gives me :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds like a good plan! LOL


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning all! It's kinda fun having most of you 5 hours ahead. There's lots for me to read when I get on B&B. :coffee:

It's a study day for me (I'm a full-time grad student) and then it's time to bake some pies this afternoon! It's Thanksgiving tomorrow, a day where families get together, to see who can eat the most. :dance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Mmm pies! :munch: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning MTB! You are only an hour behind me, I am on your side of the pond and just a little bit southeast...:flower:

My DH is a full-time grad student too; so he's a house husband at the moment.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Is it just the one day you get for the public holiday? Or do people take friday off as well and have a 4 day weekend?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Yay Dmom, nice to hear! I'm definitely a house wife, just not a very good one. I like to cook but somehow, cleaning just doesn't happen. Maybe if I spent less time on B&B but that's just crazy talk!. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Is it just the one day you get for the public holiday? Or do people take friday off as well and have a 4 day weekend?


I am closing my office early today and won't open again until Monday; everyone should be off tomorrow, except for restaurant and retail workers. Friday is known as Black Friday bc it is the biggest shopping day of the year.:wacko:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

NorthStar said:


> Is it just the one day you get for the public holiday? Or do people take friday off as well and have a 4 day weekend?

Most people are given Thursday and Friday off. Friday is known as "Black Friday". It's the largest shopping day of the year. People camp out for days in store parking lots (not joking) to be the first into the stores at midnight for the sales. A few years ago, a woman was trampled to death when the doors to a Walmart opened!!! So I stay in, I'm not good with crowds in the first place. We'll be going to by brother-in-law's place in a tiny little town in the middle of nowhere anyway. My plan is to eat...mmmm...LEFTOVERS!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Yay Dmom, nice to hear! I'm definitely a house wife, just not a very good one. I like to cook but somehow, cleaning just doesn't happen. Maybe if I spent less time on B&B but that's just crazy talk!. :haha:

:nope::nope: Don't get me started on DH's cooking; last night he made a stir-fry, which is normally edible. Expect, this time he grabbed the worcestshire sauce instead of soy sauce and damn near killed us.

Normally, we just risk poisoning.:haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> MommyToBeIsMe said:
> 
> 
> Yay Dmom, nice to hear! I'm definitely a house wife, just not a very good one. I like to cook but somehow, cleaning just doesn't happen. Maybe if I spent less time on B&B but that's just crazy talk!. :haha:
> 
> :nope::nope: Don't get me started on DH's cooking; last night he made a stir-fry, which is normally edible. Expect, this time he grabbed the worcestshire sauce instead of soy sauce and damn near killed us.
> 
> Normally, we just risk poisoning.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: It sounds like he & I have similar abilities. My meals are never the same twice b/c I just look to see what we have and put it all together. Good tip on the no worcestshire sauce in stir-fry...I'll make a note. My DH thanks you! :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Worcestershire sauce stirfry? :nope: that is unimaginable....


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Worcestershire sauce stirfry? :nope: that is unimaginable....

OMFG, you have no idea...also, N didn't realize that it would scorch, so my house is filled with a smoky scent this morning.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

That is truly terrible. Have you had any more thoughts on sending him to cookery school for his Christmas :rofl: technically that's a present to yourself and DD if he stops trying to kill you...


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK...it was just awful last night and S and I had no idea what he had done, until we tried to eat the phucker.:growlmad:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Man, I can just picture your faces! How old is your DD?


----------



## Desperado167

Am lucky cos my oh is a wonderful cook sorry almost wrote cock :blush: :thumbup::thumbup: my cousin had her check up today and she has been clear of cancer now for a year :happydance:::happydance::happydance:my oh was in Manchester for a nite and brought me home a 100 ml bottle of Chanel coco mademoiselle :happydance:,he was over at a football match and he said he missed me so much and realises how much he loves me ,Awk bless him ,it's a pity it won't last :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Man, I can just picture your faces! How old is your DD?

15...:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am lucky cos my oh is a wonderful cook sorry almost wrote cock :blush: :thumbup::thumbup: my cousin had her check up today and she has been clear of cancer now for a year :happydance:::happydance::happydance:my oh was in Manchester for a nite and brought me home a 100 ml bottle of Chanel coco mademoiselle :happydance:,he was over at a football match and he said he missed me so much and realises how much he loves me ,Awk bless him ,it's a pity it won't last :haha::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Desperado167 said:


> Am lucky cos my oh is a wonderful cook sorry almost wrote cock :blush: :thumbup::thumbup: my cousin had her check up today and she has been clear of cancer now for a year :happydance:::happydance::happydance:my oh was in Manchester for a nite and brought me home a 100 ml bottle of Chanel coco mademoiselle :happydance:,he was over at a football match and he said he missed me so much and realises how much he loves me ,Awk bless him ,it's a pity it won't last :haha::hugs:

All around great stuff! :happydance: Glad your oh is such a great...cook! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Just nipping to the e,g r with the girls ,talk soon ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The what? The emergency room? Who's hurt?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The what? The emergency room? Who's hurt?

No it's called every girls rally ,it's a club lol ,a Christian club ,sorry for worrying you ,:blush::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::hugs::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :growlmad::hugs::haha:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Ladies:flower:

I have been busy, busy, busy this week in work :wacko: and I now feel :sleep::sleep::sleep:

Anyway I thought I would pop here to catch up. I am CD1 Today :happydance::dance::dance: After a failed cycle I love to start a new one, at least it brings new hope! I have to read this thread to see what has been going on lately, I have been stalking in the last few days but did not have the time to write much.

Anyway, While I read... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance: CD1!


----------



## Sus09

Oh I have just realised... Happy Thanks Giving for those who will be celebrating tomorrow I hope you all have a great time.:happydance::happydance: 

Ahhh I will be all envious thinking of you eating lovely turkey and other meals while I am in work... :haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: CD1!

:wohoo::wohoo::haha:

I am debating if I should temp this cycle or just give up BBT for a while to see if I get a little less obsessed... hmmmm will I be able to resist temptation? :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Take a break and enjoy the Xmas hoilday!


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I like that idea, I do think I do need a break from BBT and controlling my cycle. Ok, No BBT for me this cycle:happydance::happydance: This way I won´t be putting any preassure on my OH either.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Dmom I like that idea, I do think I do need a break from BBT and controlling my cycle. Ok, No BBT for me this cycle:happydance::happydance: This way I won´t be putting any preassure on my OH either.

Just have sex.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm doing it the other way round, doing the BBT but NOT having sex :haha:

D is away until CD15.


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, just sex:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I also got rid of my chart and ticker for this cycle so I don´t feel tempted by loking at it :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> I'm doing it the other way round, doing the BBT but NOT having sex :haha:
> 
> D is away until CD15.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I am sure you will have GREAT sex when he is back! :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

I kept my ticker, but no chart! :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

How did you do that? for some reason my ticker links into my chart, how do I put just the ticker?


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK, mine were separate.


----------



## NorthStar

Sus09 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I'm doing it the other way round, doing the BBT but NOT having sex :haha:
> 
> D is away until CD15.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I am sure you will have GREAT sex when he is back! :winkwink:Click to expand...

It will be non TTC sex, so that's always the best quality sex:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh, IDK why mine was linked... anyway it is gone :happydance:

Yep, non TTC sex it is the best!


----------



## Sus09

By the way... Where is Wooly?


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

I'm in with a relaxed, no temping or OPKs in Dec. It'll be my Xmas gift to my sanity! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well looks like I am the only one temping ,drugging my oh and poas three times a day and most importantly shagging the brains out of my oh :haha::haha::blush:O the joys ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Well looks like I am the only one temping ,drugging my oh and poas three times a day and most importantly shagging the brains out of my oh :haha::haha::blush:O the joys ,:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Jodie is temping.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Desperado167 said:


> Well looks like I am the only one temping ,drugging my oh and poas three times a day and most importantly shagging the brains out of my oh :haha::haha::blush:O the joys ,:haha::hugs:

I'm glad b/c I have to be able to stalk someone's chart!!! :thumbup:

Edit: I'll still be drugging my DH, I mean, giving him his vitamins!


----------



## Desperado167

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well looks like I am the only one temping ,drugging my oh and poas three times a day and most importantly shagging the brains out of my oh :haha::haha::blush:O the joys ,:haha::hugs:
> 
> I'm glad b/c I have to be able to stalk someone's chart!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Edit: I'll still be drugging my DH, I mean, giving him his vitamins!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right oh is looking for some loving and I am willing to give him it,:haha:Talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Go get yourself some lovin...:bunny:


----------



## dachsundmom

:holly::holly::holly::holly::holly::holly:


SEXY TIME!!!


----------



## LLbean

Despie, temping here too, not cause I want to but acupuncture lady wants me to. BIG TIME ewcm today...but no IC OPK so...


----------



## googly

I'm temping too! I loves the temping...


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Happy Thursday ,how's everyone today ,any plans for the weekend ?am going to teachers meetings today and have to travel by train to the orthodontist so it's another busy day .Any news from anyone else?have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie, temping here too, not cause I want to but acupuncture lady wants me to. BIG TIME ewcm today...but no IC OPK so...

Hope u get your positive opk soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> I'm temping too! I loves the temping...

:haha:Me too ,I have two thermometers now under my pillow ,:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :hi:

Dmom and all you US Ladies "Happy Thanksgiving!!!!!", hope you all have a lovely day with family and friends and enjoy the holiday!! :kiss:

LL caught up with your pix your tree is just fab-u-lous! :thumbup:

Dmom, hope the turkey turns out okay (the picture of Sesame Street and Big Bird served up on the table springs to mind!!) :haha:

Go Despie!!! :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::wohoo::wohoo:

Jodes, Butterfly, Googly, Sus, Northstar, Mommytob, have a good day!:flower:

xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone :flower:

Hey jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:

sus fab news on cycle day 1 :happydance: :hugs:

Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T you always have busy days my dear :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL gorgeous pics of your home :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Googly :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL MY LOVELY AMERICAN FRIENDS. ENJOY XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Desperado167

O yeah Happy Thanksgiving ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,jax how's you feeling ?xxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Hi Jodes :hi: how you feeling this cycle? xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Hi Jodes :hi: how you feeling this cycle? xXx

good thanks sweetheart :hugs: looking forward to christmas so thats taking my mind off all things ttc :thumbup: How's you? xxx


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes :hi: how you feeling this cycle? xXx
> 
> good thanks sweetheart :hugs: looking forward to christmas so thats taking my mind off all things ttc :thumbup: How's you? xxxClick to expand...

Glad you're okay hun and getting ready for Christmas, I'm sure in your house it'll reach hysteria soon!! I'm good thanks, counting the days, only 30 to go!!!! xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jodes :hi: how you feeling this cycle? xXx
> 
> good thanks sweetheart :hugs: looking forward to christmas so thats taking my mind off all things ttc :thumbup: How's you? xxxClick to expand...
> 
> Glad you're okay hun and getting ready for Christmas, I'm sure in your house it'll reach hysteria soon!! I'm good thanks, counting the days, only 30 to go!!!! xXxClick to expand...

hysteria has happened alreay haha! I get how many days now mum? and can you tell me what you've got me? haha they are driving me bonkers xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls, it's Turkey Day here, and all I can think about this the possibility of salmonella looming in my future.:haha:

We were able to do most of the prep last night and I am not even sure if DD is going to be here to eat; she and her friends are going to each others' houses, so if they land here at dinner time, great, if not, they can join us for dessert.

So, HAPPY TURKEY DAY!


----------



## dachsundmom

The idea behind Thanksgiving is for one to be thankful for the things in one's life...

Elizabeth, I am very thankful that I did not wake up to another pic of your EWCM!:haha::hugs:

As for the rest of you...I am incredibly thankful that I have each and every one of you; TTC is a total bitch; I make it through the days bc of your love and support.:hugs: 

I don't say it often enough, but thank you for everything, girls!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> The idea behind Thanksgiving is for one to be thankful for the things in one's life...
> 
> Elizabeth, I am very thankful that I did not wake up to another pic of your EWCM!:haha::hugs:
> 
> As for the rest of you...I am incredibly thankful that I have each and every one of you; TTC is a total bitch; I make it through the days bc of your love and support.:hugs:
> 
> I don't say it often enough, but thank you for everything, girls!:hugs::happydance:

thank you for your love and support too :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies! Happy Thanksgiving xxx

I also want to reiterate what B said, so glad to have you ladies here :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am also thankful for the fact I have my health, reasonable numbers on tests, an accommodating and lovely ex-bf to help, a roof over my head and probably some other things I have forgotten :dohh::happydance::happydance:

Sorry to add a bit of down news but my Mum's hospital tests were not so good yesterday and she will have to either have a triple heart bypass or 3 stents put in, they are deciding on her case today. :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I am sorry to hear about your mum.:hugs: Luckily, both of those procedures are routine these days and your mum should make a full recovery.

My mother had both of those done and I was totally surprised at how quickly she bounced back; if she has been feeling poorly, there's a good chance she will feel better right after the surgery, in a weird way. Once that blood start flowing to the heart properly, amazing things happen.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I am sorry to hear about your mum.:hugs: Luckily, both of those procedures are routine these days and your mum should make a full recovery.
> 
> My mother had both of those done and I was totally surprised at how quickly she bounced back; if she has been feeling poorly, there's a good chance she will feel better right after the surgery, in a weird way. Once that blood start flowing to the heart properly, amazing things happen.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw thanks B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: ladies! Happy Thanksgiving xxx
> 
> I also want to reiterate what B said, so glad to have you ladies here :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Am also thankful for the fact I have my health, reasonable numbers on tests, an accommodating and lovely ex-bf to help, a roof over my head and probably some other things I have forgotten :dohh::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Sorry to add a bit of down news but my Mum's hospital tests were not so good yesterday and she will have to either have a triple heart bypass or 3 stents put in, they are deciding on her case today. :nope:

awwwww hunni i hope your mum gets better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:

You seem to get on really well with your ex how come your not together? Tell me to do one if i'm being too nosey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, do your kids still believe in Santa? DD held on to it until she was 12 bc she really was convinced that if she told me she knew the truth, she'd never get any presents.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ha ha that's what everyone says but I think it is unlikely we would get back together... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> Jodie, do your kids still believe in Santa? DD held on to it until she was 12 bc she really was convinced that if she told me she knew the truth, she'd never get any presents.:haha:

my eldest Oliver doesn't believe in santa now :nope: he sussed me out from 7 years old haha! Aaron, Jude and Ted do :thumbup: I reckon it won't be long before Aaron realises :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Ha ha that's what everyone says but I think it is unlikely we would get back together... :hugs::hugs::hugs:

thats a shame :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning and Happy Thanksgiving. DH & I are headed to his brother's, about five hours away. I probably won't be able to post again until Sat. My temps began their customary Pre-AF tumble :cry: so by Sat I'll be ready to join all of you in December's testing thread.

I can't express how thankful I am to have found you ladies. Now, off to eat enough food for all! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Eat some turkey for me MTBIM :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> O yeah Happy Thanksgiving ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,jax how's you feeling ?xxxxx

I'm okay Desp thanks, busy manifesting two lines on my HPT this cycle!!!!! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hey girls, you're making me fill me up again here :sad2::sad2:

Butterfly, sorry your Mum's not had the best news. I hope that her op will happen soon, she'll make a quick recovery and then I'm sure there will be no stopping her ! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

MommyToBeIsMe said:


> Morning and Happy Thanksgiving. DH & I are headed to his brother's, about five hours away. I probably won't be able to post again until Sat. My temps began their customary Pre-AF tumble :cry: so by Sat I'll be ready to join all of you in December's testing thread.
> 
> I can't express how thankful I am to have found you ladies. Now, off to eat enough food for all! :flower:

Have a lovely few days ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O yeah Happy Thanksgiving ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:,jax how's you feeling ?xxxxx
> 
> I'm okay Desp thanks, busy manifesting two lines on my HPT this cycle!!!!! :haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly :hugs:For u and your mom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

BF sorry to hear about your mum.

And I'd also like to say thanks to all you ladies here, it's great to have some friends going through the same stuff :hugs: :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, is Porky having a nice thanksgiving day too?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, is Porky having a nice thanksgiving day too?

He and Barney will both be very happy when they get their turkey dinners this afternoon.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> The idea behind Thanksgiving is for one to be thankful for the things in one's life...
> 
> Elizabeth, I am very thankful that I did not wake up to another pic of your EWCM!:haha::hugs:
> 
> As for the rest of you...I am incredibly thankful that I have each and every one of you; TTC is a total bitch; I make it through the days bc of your love and support.:hugs:
> 
> I don't say it often enough, but thank you for everything, girls!:hugs::happydance:

HAHAHA girl don't tempt me cause I just might! :haha:

GOBBLE GOBBLE EVERYONE!!!

:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello everyone ,well all my chores are done for the day and I have a bit of time before I make dinner ,so wots the news ?wot have I missed ?anything ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee: waiting on my turkey and praying DH isn't going to poison us.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :coffee: waiting on my turkey and praying DH isn't going to poison us.:haha:

Did u tell him how to cook it ?without a microwave ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, but there are still no guarantees.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, but there are still no guarantees.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:I hope he surprises u and it's delicious :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

my dh is a fantastic cook and my Oliver is very good too! He made dinner for the little ones tonight :thumbup: spagetti with meatballs, he's a very talented boy


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, that's so sweet!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> my dh is a fantastic cook and my Oliver is very good too! He made dinner for the little ones tonight :thumbup: spagetti with meatballs, he's a very talented boy

Awk bless him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

i know :hugs: he likes to take over the kitchen haha! I do have to watch him still esp with hot pans. He's a mummy's boy thats for sure :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

hi everyone

just gatecrashing (sorry) here to say Happy Thanksgiving to all..even those on my side of the pond :flower:

and while i'm here may i ask for little prayer - my beanie is in trouble :cry: progesterone took a major dive last week (i felt it but which dr would listen?) and it took all of 4 days to find one who was happy to give me the progesterone supps in the meantime Hcg levels are dropping and symptoms disappeared but we have to wait until next thursday for another scan.

thanks ladies!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Peacebaby, sending you lots of hugs. And praying for your beanie.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> just gatecrashing (sorry) here to say Happy Thanksgiving to all..even those on my side of the pond :flower:
> 
> and while i'm here may i ask for little prayer - my beanie is in trouble :cry: progesterone took a major dive last week (i felt it but which dr would listen?) and it took all of 4 days to find one who was happy to give me the progesterone supps in the meantime Hcg levels are dropping and symptoms disappeared but we have to wait until next thursday for another scan.
> 
> thanks ladies!

Omg am so sorry huni,am praying for you and your l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

peacebaby :hug:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

OMG Peacebaby...I am so sorry to hear about what is happening. My thoughts and prayers are with you :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

peacebaby said:


> hi everyone
> 
> just gatecrashing (sorry) here to say Happy Thanksgiving to all..even those on my side of the pond :flower:
> 
> and while i'm here may i ask for little prayer - my beanie is in trouble :cry: progesterone took a major dive last week (i felt it but which dr would listen?) and it took all of 4 days to find one who was happy to give me the progesterone supps in the meantime Hcg levels are dropping and symptoms disappeared but we have to wait until next thursday for another scan.
> 
> thanks ladies!

oh no they never bloody listen :hugs: I'm praying with all my mite that your little beanie sticks and is healthy. fx'ed that everything will be ok at your scan :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: peacebaby


----------



## Desperado167

Loving everyone's new avatars and tickers ,:thumbup:Happy Friday girls :happydance::happydance::happydance:Massive temp drop for me today snd I think my chart looks weird :shrug:But am gonna continue the every other day dtd until I get a positive opk or even a line and then it will be every day ,:thumbup:Things are going really well with hubby and I ATM and I hope it continues as I hate fighting with him and then having to have sex ,so how's everyone else doing ,any weekend plans ?indigo and garnet and wooly ,we miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ss sum sus jax googly obw llbean bf Brooke n.s Sarah mtbim, peace baby ,lots and lots of love ladies ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: despie. Glad you and the oh are getting on well :thumbup: and there is plenty of :sex:

I'm off back down to my aunts for a couple of days to try finish clearing and cleaning the place but my back is quite bad at the moment :nope: good thing I don't have a real job!

My teMp is very slowly going up, still not as quickly as I would like :grr:


----------



## Sus09

Morning lovelies, its Friday wohooo 

Despie I am glad you and your OH are great this week.

I have a long day ahead with work but i am going out with my best friend this evening so I am looking forward to that. I also have to phone the doctor for my results today so i am a bit nervous.

Hugs for everyone!


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly love the avatar! That reminds me that i need to change mine.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning lovelies, its Friday wohooo
> 
> Despie I am glad you and your OH are great this week.
> 
> I have a long day ahead with work but i am going out with my best friend this evening so I am looking forward to that. I also have to phone the doctor for my results today so i am a bit nervous.
> 
> Hugs for everyone!

Have a Great time tonight and please try not to worry just yet about your results ,wot will be will be ,keeping all fixed for you that they are great ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: despie. Glad you and the oh are getting on well :thumbup: and there is plenty of :sex:
> 
> I'm off back down to my aunts for a couple of days to try finish clearing and cleaning the place but my back is quite bad at the moment :nope: good thing I don't have a real job!
> 
> My teMp is very slowly going up, still not as quickly as I would like :grr:

Awk Hun sorry about your back try and be careful wen u are lifting things ,:hugs:That's prob wot has caused it in the first place ,hopefully ff will give you your crosshairs tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning Everyone!! :flower:

Firstly, peacebaby :hugs: sending extra special love and hugs to you and your beanie, please be alright :hugs::hugs:

Dmom, where are you :shrug: or has DH poisioned all of you, Porky and Barney included?

Despie, :bunny::wohoo: :thumbup: it's so much better when DH's just play ball and listen to us isn't it :winkwink:

Sus, have a lovely time out tonight!! :hugs:

Butterfly, go easy on your back if it's sore, have a nice soak in the bath and keep it warm. Hope it's not too upsetting sorting your Aunt's house out :hugs: Good to hear though that your temp's rising, as long as it's going in the right direction that's all that matters!!! :thumbup:

AFM - soooo glad it's Friday, it's been a long week, tonight is the first night I'm in straight from work, so going to have a loooong bath and do all my girlie bits and bobs, oh and write my Xmas cards (God I HATE that job with a passion!!!!). 

Lots of luv
xXx


----------



## Jax41

PS. loving all the Xmas avatars and banners but can't bring myself to do one until Dec 1st - hold yourself in readiness!!!:haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Happy Friday :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

J, so far, it looks like we all dodged a bullet with the turkey poisoning.:haha: N was the only human to eat it, but he is still standing; the dogs were thrilled, however.:thumbup:

T, I think your chart looks fine for pre-OV temps.:thumbup:

M, rest your back!:hugs:

Jodie...it is a happy Friday!:happydance:

NS, hug Vlad for me.:hugs:

Sus...new avatar please.:haha:

Everyone else...:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, phew a lucky escape methinks......but did DD make it back home for turkey or did she miss that bit and go straight for desert? :haha: Glad N, Porky and Barney are alright, I'm sure if something was going to happen it would've done by now!!

God, is it home time yet? I've had enough of this week it seems to have dragged on forever :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD ate here, but avoided the turkey as well.:haha:

J, soon...you can go home soon!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> DD ate here, but avoided the turkey as well.:haha:
> 
> J, soon...you can go home soon!:hugs:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Anyone tried Feiyan Tea ,am trying to lose some weight and I got this from the health shop,it contains green tea ,lotus leaf ,cassia seed and veg sponge ,obviously I won't take it after ovulation,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, let me look some of the ingredients up and get back to you on this one.


----------



## Sus09

Dmom is thatPorkchop in your avatar?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not yet, lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Anyone tried Feiyan Tea ,am trying to lose some weight and I got this from the health shop,it contains green tea ,lotus leaf ,cassia seed and veg sponge ,obviously I won't take it after ovulation,:hugs:

Cassia seed can cause uterine contractions; IDK if it's worth it.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tried Feiyan Tea ,am trying to lose some weight and I got this from the health shop,it contains green tea ,lotus leaf ,cassia seed and veg sponge ,obviously I won't take it after ovulation,:hugs:
> 
> Cassia seed can cause uterine contractions; IDK if it's worth it.Click to expand...

Have only had one cup and my tummy is aching already :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies, seems to have been quiet on here today. Did more clearing of my aunts house including a dead pigeon behind the gas fire :haha::haha: but tried to look after my back :hugs:

Off out with my sister tonight and think I might have a few drinks :happydance:

B, you must have a lot of leftover turkey :haha:

Jax, have you gone home yet? :haha:

Sus, oven, Jodes, pb, NS, despie :hi: :hugs: did I miss anyone? :blush:


----------



## LLbean

HI ALL

Sorry busy putting the tree back up...it fell over night and it was a MESS!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Sorry busy putting the tree back up...it fell over night and it was a MESS!

Awwwwk :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Anyone tried Feiyan Tea ,am trying to lose some weight and I got this from the health shop,it contains green tea ,lotus leaf ,cassia seed and veg sponge ,obviously I won't take it after ovulation,:hugs:
> 
> Cassia seed can cause uterine contractions; IDK if it's worth it.Click to expand...
> 
> Have only had one cup and my tummy is aching already :cry:Click to expand...

I think it is going to flush your system out and with OV coming up, I would consider holding off for now.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> HI ALL
> 
> Sorry busy putting the tree back up...it fell over night and it was a MESS!

Anyone/anything damaged?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI ALL
> 
> Sorry busy putting the tree back up...it fell over night and it was a MESS!
> 
> Anyone/anything damaged?:hugs:Click to expand...

TONS of broken special ornaments... the cheap ones I can deal with but I had a few that were rare ones...not ones that come in a box, and were purchased at The Christmas Dove in New Hampshire over 10 years ago...those hurt!...not to mention my moral was crushed thinking of having to start all over again since they will be by tomorrow to look at stuff


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs:

Did the cats get into it?


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Brooke ,:thumbup:Thanks Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI ALL
> 
> Sorry busy putting the tree back up...it fell over night and it was a MESS!
> 
> Anyone/anything damaged?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> TONS of broken special ornaments... the cheap ones I can deal with but I had a few that were rare ones...not ones that come in a box, and were purchased at The Christmas Dove in New Hampshire over 10 years ago...those hurt!...not to mention my moral was crushed thinking of having to start all over again since they will be by tomorrow to look at stuffClick to expand...

Oh no! You poor thing!! :hugs: :hugs: I had that happen a few years back and lost some special trinkets...I feel your pain :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Any news from Garnet ?


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't seen her in a couple of days.


----------



## Desperado167

Hope she's ok ,:kiss:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Haven't seen Indigo around much either...hope she's doing well and is feeling a little better :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::hugs:
> 
> Did the cats get into it?

I had to lock them in the hallway while hubby and I cleaned cause you know they were curious about the shinny glass.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Any news from Garnet ?

I'm here! Just been hovering. Had a nice Ham dinner for Thanksgiving. Normally I do Turkey and the whole shebang but I am tired this year with baby and all so easy dinner. I don't even feel like dealing with the Christmas stuff cause it means I gotta put it away... I doing fine but defineatly tired still and I gotta take a hour nap everyday. I think since I got off the progestone my energy level has gone done. I may have to check my iron levels for anemia because I've had that too. Did manage to get a few presents put away... Hope everyone is doing well... I'm in an out...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Any news from Garnet ?
> 
> I'm here! Just been hovering. Had a nice Ham dinner for Thanksgiving. Normally I do Turkey and the whole shebang but I am tired this year with baby and all so easy dinner. I don't even feel like dealing with the Christmas stuff cause it means I gotta put it away... I doing fine but defineatly tired still and I gotta take a hour nap everyday. I think since I got off the progestone my energy level has gone done. I may have to check my iron levels for anemia because I've had that too. Did manage to get a few presents put away... Hope everyone is doing well... I'm in an out...:flower:Click to expand...

Did the MIL land her broom on you for Thanksgiving?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Any news from Garnet ?
> 
> I'm here! Just been hovering. Had a nice Ham dinner for Thanksgiving. Normally I do Turkey and the whole shebang but I am tired this year with baby and all so easy dinner. I don't even feel like dealing with the Christmas stuff cause it means I gotta put it away... I doing fine but defineatly tired still and I gotta take a hour nap everyday. I think since I got off the progestone my energy level has gone done. I may have to check my iron levels for anemia because I've had that too. Did manage to get a few presents put away... Hope everyone is doing well... I'm in an out...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Did the MIL land her broom on you for Thanksgiving?:growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

Hell no! She won't come because it might snow and last year she came after Christmas and got stuck here for an extra day cause of snow in Atlanta... She travels through Atlanta to CA. It was just the kiddos and husband. ..:flower: Hoped your turkey turned out good for you and your family....


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, so you only have to worry about the cow during the warmer holidays? That does make it a little easier.:haha:

I don't like turkey, but DH and the dogs seemed to enjoy it, so good enough for me.:thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Mmmmmmmmm turkey :thumbup: I don't like the dark meat tho......yucko

We just had crock pot chicken for thanksgiving. I was too lazy to do anything else....lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovely ladies! :hi: And happy belated thanksgiving to all my super BnB chums. 

Dmom, glad you survived the turkey (by not eating any lol.) Can't wait to see porkchop in his festive outfit.

BF so sorry to hear about your mum but like dmom says once the procedure is done she will feel so much better. FXed everything goes well for her :hugs:. Hope your back's starting to feel better too honey.

Peacebaby :hugs::hugs::hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope your little bean is going to be ok. Do keep us posted honey. Lots of love and hugs for you both.

Despie, NS, jodes, LL, oven, M2B, garnet, cebethel, jax, sus :hugs: and I hope you gals are well. Did I forget anyone? If I did here's some extra :hugs:.

AFM AF is late late late. It's driving me nuts. I wish FF would stop telling me I might be pg because I've gone past my usual LP. I'm not :growlmad:. Have all the usual AF symptoms but she's a no show so far. And my temps are dropping. I'm manifesting as hard as I can! Come on witchy, do your thing :wacko:.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet hope you are feeling better soon ,:hugs::hugs:Eva ,:flower:Hi ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,another temp drop for me today and have ran out of opks ,:nope:Have just been so busy I forgot to buy some ,:,so I will pick up some tests on my way home ,how's everyone else doing ?keekee sorry I missed you ,jodes sus sum mm ss googly n.s jax bf indigo garnet Sarah Brooke mtbim wooly ,any everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning lovely ladies! :hi: And happy belated thanksgiving to all my super BnB chums.
> 
> Dmom, glad you survived the turkey (by not eating any lol.) Can't wait to see porkchop in his festive outfit.
> 
> BF so sorry to hear about your mum but like dmom says once the procedure is done she will feel so much better. FXed everything goes well for her :hugs:. Hope your back's starting to feel better too honey.
> 
> Peacebaby :hugs::hugs::hugs: my thoughts and prayers are with you and I hope your little bean is going to be ok. Do keep us posted honey. Lots of love and hugs for you both.
> 
> Despie, NS, jodes, LL, oven, M2B, garnet, cebethel, jax, sus :hugs: and I hope you gals are well. Did I forget anyone? If I did here's some extra :hugs:.
> 
> AFM AF is late late late. It's driving me nuts. I wish FF would stop telling me I might be pg because I've gone past my usual LP. I'm not :growlmad:. Have all the usual AF symptoms but she's a no show so far. And my temps are dropping. I'm manifesting as hard as I can! Come on witchy, do your thing :wacko:.

this may be a stupid question but have you done another test? :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning T awwwww 13 weeks old so so gorgeous. Hubby was asking me this morning whether i think we've done it this cycle and he even asked about my temps haha! I told him i had a temp dip and he said is that good or bad bless him. He was going on about having a daughter and how she will be a daddys girl just like the boys are mummys boys haha! I like it when he thinks so positively :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Good morning hotties!!

Still no AF Keekee? Lord almighty! You must be driven mad but I'm sure with the temp drops she's circling on her broom as we speak :hugs:

Have fun visiting your niece today Despie! ...and definitely get some of those OPKs before all the poas addicts start getting the jitters :haha: :hugs:

Morning Dmom! Hope your little pisser decides to cut you some slack and put a cork in it today :thumbup: So glad to hear your DH has you back in good favor after the toilet ring incident (I felt so bad for you!) :hugs:

Peacebaby, if you are around I hope things are going well with the beanie. You've been on my mind the last few days... We're all here for you :hugs:

Sarah, Natsby, Jodes, Jax, BF and everyone else...have a smashing Saturday! :hugs:

AFM, I'm off to the clinic today to get the Dr. to confirm what the hpt is saying and give me a referral to the high risk pregnancy unit at the hospital. I'm hoping it won't take too long to get in as right now I'm bat sh*t crazy terrified that something will go wrong. I feel like there's a ton against me (age, weight, low iron, hypothyroidism, and a history of blood clots) but bless my dear mother who said that if I was anything like her I was good and pregnant as all she ever had to do was look at my father quickly from the corner of her eye and she was knocked up. Oh, and of course she added if beanie was anything like me that it would be too stubborn to go anywhere for atleast nine months! Gee, thanks mom for telling me I'm stubborn and giving me a mother-father mental image :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Despie, can't believe you have run out of OPKs! :haha: Sweet on going to see your niece though :hugs:

:awww: at your DH Jodes!

Just had a big argument with my sister about her youngest being so rude to her. Apparently all kids tell their parents to shut up, get lost and call them a douche. After expressing the fact that not all kids that I know do she said those cutting words "you don't have kids so you don't know". Yeah, thanks. Anyway, do all kids talk like that??


----------



## Jodes2011

OvenBunWanted said:


> Good morning hotties!!
> 
> Still no AF Keekee? Lord almighty! You must be driven mad but I'm sure with the temp drops she's circling on her broom as we speak :hugs:
> 
> Have fun visiting your niece today Despie! ...and definitely get some of those OPKs before all the poas addicts start getting the jitters :haha: :hugs:
> 
> Morning Dmom! Hope your little pisser decides to cut you some slack and put a cork in it today :thumbup: So glad to hear your DH has you back in good favor after the toilet ring incident (I felt so bad for you!) :hugs:
> 
> Peacebaby, if you are around I hope things are going well with the beanie. You've been on my mind the last few days... We're all here for you :hugs:
> 
> Sarah, Natsby, Jodes, Jax, BF and everyone else...have a smashing Saturday! :hugs:
> 
> AFM, I'm off to the clinic today to get the Dr. to confirm what the hpt is saying and give me a referral to the high risk pregnancy unit at the hospital. I'm hoping it won't take too long to get in as right now I'm bat sh*t crazy terrified that something will go wrong. I feel like there's a ton against me (age, weight, low iron, hypothyroidism, and a history of blood clots) but bless my dear mother who said that if I was anything like her I was good and pregnant as all she ever had to do was look at my father quickly from the corner of her eye and she was knocked up. Oh, and of course she added if beanie was anything like me that it would be too stubborn to go anywhere for atleast nine months! Gee, thanks mom for telling me I'm stubborn and giving me a mother-father mental image :haha:

GL hunni :hugs::hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Despie, can't believe you have run out of OPKs! :haha: Sweet on going to see your niece though :hugs:
> 
> :awww: at your DH Jodes!
> 
> Just had a big argument with my sister about her youngest being so rude to her. Apparently all kids tell their parents to shut up, get lost and call them a douche. After expressing the fact that not all kids that I know do she said those cutting words "you don't have kids so you don't know". Yeah, thanks. Anyway, do all kids talk like that??

Aaron does my second eldest he's terrible for his cheek. But the other 3 are so polite and well mannered. I don't know where i went wrong with him :nope: He tests his boundaries all the time and he doesn't get on with dh he gives him 'your not my dad so you can't tell me what to do' My ex-husband Aaron's dad thinks the same :nope: i really hope this is just a phase


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Despie, can't believe you have run out of OPKs! :haha: Sweet on going to see your niece though :hugs:
> 
> :awww: at your DH Jodes!
> 
> Just had a big argument with my sister about her youngest being so rude to her. Apparently all kids tell their parents to shut up, get lost and call them a douche. After expressing the fact that not all kids that I know do she said those cutting words "you don't have kids so you don't know". Yeah, thanks. Anyway, do all kids talk like that??
> 
> Aaron does my second eldest he's terrible for his cheek. But the other 3 are so polite and well mannered. I don't know where i went wrong with him :nope: He tests his boundaries all the time and he doesn't get on with dh he gives him 'your not my dad so you can't tell me what to do' My ex-husband Aaron's dad thinks the same :nope: i really hope this is just a phaseClick to expand...

Interesting Jodes and good that the other 3 are not like that. Hope it is a phase indeed :hugs:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Oh my goodness BF! I certainly hope they don't all talk like that! I think you are right...your sister should not be letting her child speak to her like that. No matter what the age I think they need to learn about respect for others. Sounds like she's going to have a handful later on if it doesn't get nipped in the bud now. Just my two cents... 

And I do hope she apologizes for her comment...that must have stung a little :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi everyone! :hugs:

M, I can tell you right now, if anything even remotely close to those words ever came out of my DD's mouth, she might find her life severely shortened.:haha:

S is a normal teen and she is my kid, so she does have a sarcastic attitude at times, but she isn't disrespectful at all.

You are owed an apology.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

unforuately some kids are like this. I think the reason behind Aaron's attitude is he didn't like me and his dad splitting up which is understandable. Before i met my DH i spent over 2 years on my own with Oliver and Aaron. When i met DH Aaron didn't like it but did come round eventually and then they began to get on really well. Then when we had Jude and Ted his behaviour started to play up again. He's not like this all the time he does have his good moments. I know a lot of kids at school with attidudes. Luckily for me Aaron has never told me to shut up and when he knows he's done wrong he will apologise a few hours later haha! He's stubborn :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jodie, it sounds like Aaron knows his boundaries, which is a great thing.:hugs::thumbup:

M, most of the time, when kids get an attitude, they aren't upset with you, but more of the situation itself and they just can't express it.

But, I am not the one to speak of parenting; I have always treated DD like she was a small adult bc IDK how to do "kid speak" and I think it's caused her to lack a "filter" in certain situations.:haha::blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks B, I feel better as I don't believe all kids are like that :hugs: 

Jodes I think you are right he is like that because he doesn't want to go see his dad but that is no excuse for that kind of language. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> unforuately some kids are like this. I think the reason behind Aaron's attitude is he didn't like me and his dad splitting up which is understandable. Before i met my DH i spent over 2 years on my own with Oliver and Aaron. When i met DH Aaron didn't like it but did come round eventually and then they began to get on really well. Then when we had Jude and Ted his behaviour started to play up again. He's not like this all the time he does have his good moments. I know a lot of kids at school with attidudes. Luckily for me Aaron has never told me to shut up and when he knows he's done wrong he will apologise a few hours later haha! He's stubborn :hugs:

I have a 24 year old daughter who is still jealous of my new family. She normally is okay but recently her little attitude has reared it's ugly little self.....


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Shame garnet, I get on alright with my half brother even though his mother is a ***** ** **** :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk bf ,am sure that hurt ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, are you POAS soon? :xmas14:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, are you POAS soon? :xmas14:

I just did and there's a line but it's still too light ,I also lost my thermometer:dohh: ,I don't know were it is but I found another one that's in celcius,so how do I change it on my chart ?I had already ordered a new one on amazon before I found the other one :dohh:It just isn't my day lol,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> unforuately some kids are like this. I think the reason behind Aaron's attitude is he didn't like me and his dad splitting up which is understandable. Before i met my DH i spent over 2 years on my own with Oliver and Aaron. When i met DH Aaron didn't like it but did come round eventually and then they began to get on really well. Then when we had Jude and Ted his behaviour started to play up again. He's not like this all the time he does have his good moments. I know a lot of kids at school with attidudes. Luckily for me Aaron has never told me to shut up and when he knows he's done wrong he will apologise a few hours later haha! He's stubborn :hugs:
> 
> I have a 24 year old daughter who is still jealous of my new family. She normally is okay but recently her little attitude has reared it's ugly little self.....Click to expand...

there's always one :hugs: I try and spend some quality time together one on one and that makes a difference. I do feel guilty that i don't spend enough time on my own with him.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, IDK how to change it bc we don't use that measurement here...NS will know.


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly...not all kids are like that. My nephew calls his mom and dad by their first name (which makes me CRINGE) but the two girls don't. I do think it is about boundaries and what you allow. Jodes your son is a different story because of circumstances but in general I think it comes down to what is allowed


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks LL. I was thinking about it and if you lot had told me they were all like that then I think I would give up this ttc lark right now! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, the only parenting advice I can give you, is you are the mom first...you are not your kid's BFF.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

B can you check my new IC test on my journal please? I want your expert opinion :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> B can you check my new IC test on my journal please? I want your expert opinion :hugs:

Hi jodes ,:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly hope u get home soon ,n.s have a lovely night ,wrap up warm ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/6f1b2377.jpg

Lovely photo your daughter is beautiful. And your neice so adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks jodes ,I just want to eat her up ,honestly she's bloody gorgeous :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

Despie your daughter is gorgeous! She looks a lot like you.
And the baby is so adorable:kiss::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Got my temps sorted to celcius :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie your daughter is gorgeous! She looks a lot like you.
> And the baby is so adorable:kiss::cloud9:

Thanks Hun,How's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:How's your dh ?x


----------



## LLbean

Despie beautiful all around. Gorgeous daughter!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie beautiful all around. Gorgeous daughter!

Thanks Elizabeth ,did u get your tree all sorted ?xxx


----------



## LLbean

Yes Despie...tree is back up...Thank goodness! Less ornaments but it's up LOL

My sister in law just came by to see it so ...mission accomplished :D
 



Attached Files:







tree.jpg
File size: 48.1 KB
Views: 5


----------



## Sus09

I am fine, Had a very busy week so after doing the food shoppi this morning I have been resting the rest of the day.

My DH in his usual weekend mood, which means grumpy!:growlmad:

The toilet in the downstairs bathroom is broken and needs to be replaces, and of course I have broken it, so another Saturday he is getting the silent treatment from me :growlmad: This man needs to cheer up! he has been so miserable in the last few weeks! 

And while he is not looking...:dance::dance:we are having a new bathroom suite:shhh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very pretty tree! :happydance:


Sus, the man needs his ass kicked.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Don´t tempt me Dmom! As today I thought about it too many times! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am fine, Had a very busy week so after doing the food shoppi this morning I have been resting the rest of the day.
> 
> My DH in his usual weekend mood, which means grumpy!:growlmad:
> 
> The toilet in the downstairs bathroom is broken and needs to be replaces, and of course I have broken it, so another Saturday he is getting the silent treatment from me :growlmad: This man needs to cheer up! he has been so miserable in the last few weeks!
> 
> And while he is not looking...:dance::dance:we are having a new bathroom suite:shhh:

Yay for the new bathroom suite :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Don´t tempt me Dmom! As today I thought about it too many times! :growlmad::haha:

Want me to come over and kick his grumpy ass for you ,:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Yep, a nice modern one:happydance::happydance::happydance:

The house is on my side, it is breaking on its own so I can change it and make it lovely :happydance::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Don´t tempt me Dmom! As today I thought about it too many times! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Want me to come over and kick his grumpy ass for you ,:haha:Click to expand...

Yes Please!!!:wohoo::wohoo::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Don´t tempt me Dmom! As today I thought about it too many times! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Want me to come over and kick his grumpy ass for you ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Please!!!:wohoo::wohoo::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:With pleasure ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Don´t tempt me Dmom! As today I thought about it too many times! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> Want me to come over and kick his grumpy ass for you ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes Please!!!:wohoo::wohoo::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:With pleasure ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

That would teach him :haha::haha:

He has been so grumpy every saturday lately that he has ended up on his own and no meals cooked for him, I have just seen him eating his usual ham sarnie :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Wot the hell is wrong with the man ,does he work sus or go out with his mates?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, what does he do for fun?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, what does he do for fun?:hugs:

Appart from nagging at me? :haha:

He goes out with his friends every Friday evening for few beers.
Then after cleaning, he watches telly, that man is married to the tv and the remote control. X Factor tonight :nope:

If the weather is nice we go for a walk or cycle, but we hardly go out together for fun lately.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My hubby says for fun he plays with me :haha::haha::haha:And makes soup :haha:


----------



## Sus09

I think he is depressed and won´t admit it, so he gets no help.

Talking about depression, I have started taking Maca, as I have heard from some ladies that it helps with mood swings. As doctor has lowered my AD dose, will try and see if Maca works. OH is on Maca as well but for other reasons, although he does not know exactly why:haha:

Enough about me anyway. I have not been much here this week, any news I have missed?


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> My hubby says for fun he plays with me :haha::haha::haha:And makes soup :haha:

He makes soup of you? :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas12:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I think he is depressed and won´t admit it, so he gets no help.
> 
> Talking about depression, I have started taking Maca, as I have heard from some ladies that it helps with mood swings. As doctor has lowered my AD dose, will try and see if Maca works. OH is on Maca as well but for other reasons, although he does not know exactly why:haha:
> 
> Enough about me anyway. I have not been much here this week, any news I have missed?

Hope the macca works huni and u and dh get some happy times soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, I just hopped on quick (we're having a boogie night in the kitchen so had to update the iPod!!!) to make sure you're alright and found that I'm still logged on from Friday at work :dohh:. I have been home, honest!

:kiss: girls, catch up soon!!! xXx :hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Hi ladies! :wave: I'm finally home after some very nice time with the in-laws. I ate so much my typical food baby was more like triplets. :dohh: I hope everyone is doing well. What did I miss? I noticed at least ten new pages of postings so I have a lot of catching up to do!

I have to get back to studying, not sure how to do that when I just want to lay on the couch and feel full. :winkwink: I don't have any news, AF isn't here yet but I feel like she's just waiting to strike. We stopped on the way home to pick up my favorite wine for when I do get AF, it's my comfort food! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies :hi:

Well it is blowing a gale here and has been all night! This morning my bbt made :wacko: beeping sounds so I think the battery is going which might. E why my temps have been low. Lucky I had the spare that I bought the other week although only to 1dp. 

Off for a massive roast dinner and watch of the last grand prix race of the season later :happydance: Back is still killing me and I can only look at my back tablets in their box :-(


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies! Hope you're all well and having a lovely weekend.
AF finally arrived, like a thief in the night :thumbup:. I was going to test today if she didn't show but...er, she did lol. It's ok, I'm trying to look on the bright side - a 14 day LP (yay!) and I can arrange my blood work now. Feel utterly crap because yesterday I started with a bad head cold :sick:. Anyway, enough of me whinging...

Despie your daughter and niece are just gorgous...what a lovely photo :hugs:.

Sus :hugs: so sorry your OH is being a grumpot. I lol'd about him not knowing why he's on the maca :haha:.

LL gorgeous tree! :hugs:

BF :hugs:, Jodes :hugs:, dmom :hugs:, NS :hugs:, Oven :hugs: and super GL! Jax :hugs: and yay for boogie night, M2B :hugs: enjoy the vino! Did I miss anyone? :hugs: to you if I did...I blame my age. 

:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

sorry about AF keekee :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry about your back i suffer with a bad back and its not pleasant :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> sorry about AF keekee :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx

Thanks lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Jax41

Keeks, that flamin witch is a git!! Great news your got your LP back though and that you can get your bloods done. Any luck with the SA????

Butterfly, yum, yum for the roast, I'm doing lamb today!!! :munch:

Despie, wow what a gorgeous pic of your lovely DD and little Olivia. I was only thinking the other day I MUST ask you how she is and how your B and SIL are getting along :hugs:

Momm2b, Dmom, Northstar, Jodes, Sus, Ovenbun :hugs:, I'm off to hug my headache, not sure if that's from the wine or the boogieing in the kitchen? Wow we had some sounds going last night - Dmom, back to my old tricks.....:haha::haha: And I've gotta wrap some pressies and do my tax return....yuk......

Loadsa luv xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Tax returns in November? Ours aren't due until April 15, for the previous year.:wacko: Well, personal taxes; my business taxes are quarterly.

What is this 'roast dinner' you all speak of...just a hunk of roasted meat? LOL

AFM, I am going to hit the mall later this morning and N is coming with us to be our pack mule, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry about your back i suffer with a bad back and its not pleasant :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx

Oh yes hon I remember you have a bad one, and Wendy too :hugs::hugs::hugs: I had an op on it about 7 years ago and if I don't exercise properly it goes bad and I haven't done anything since coming back from Dubai where I would swim every day so I guess it is my own fault really :dohh:

Jax, bad girl for all that drinking and partying lol :haha::haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:

Keeks bummer on AF but yes good to get 14 day LP :thumbup::hugs:

Despie forgot to say what a beautiful pic of your daughter :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Tax returns in November? Ours aren't due until April 15, for the previous year.:wacko: Well, personal taxes; my business taxes are quarterly.

I ditched my accountant last year as I'd repeatedly ask her to do my business return before 31st Dec so that I could pay it monthly rather than one lump sum and she never did, so I'm going to try this one on my own, hey surely it can't be that bad? :shrug: I only have to do once a year and they have to be submitted by 31st Jan otherwise you get a penalty. Blimey, even though my little business is small, I don't think I could be bothered to do it quarterly!!!! Daytime work do my one automatically, thank God!



dachsundmom said:


> What is this 'roast dinner' you all speak of...just a hunk of roasted meat? LOL

Basically yea, and at the same time you roast spuds, carrots, parsnips, bascially anything that can be done in the oven at the same time.....bit like your roast turkey dinner in the week :haha:



dachsundmom said:


> AFM, I am going to hit the mall later this morning and N is coming with us to be our pack mule, lol.

:haha::haha: poor N, Dmom you have him well trained!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, bad girl for all that drinking and partying lol :haha::haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:

I know :blush:, forgot I was in the TWW :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

We are having roast beef and yorkshire puddings with roast potatoes and veg plus hopefully enough gravy to drown in :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry about your back i suffer with a bad back and its not pleasant :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx
> 
> Oh yes hon I remember you have a bad one, and Wendy too :hugs::hugs::hugs: I had an op on it about 7 years ago and if I don't exercise properly it goes bad and I haven't done anything since coming back from Dubai where I would swim every day so I guess it is my own fault really :dohh:
> 
> Jax, bad girl for all that drinking and partying lol :haha::haha::haha: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Keeks bummer on AF but yes good to get 14 day LP :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Despie forgot to say what a beautiful pic of your daughter :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a nice relaxing Sunday :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

my back hurts when i wake in the morning from being in one position :cry::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Keeks, that flamin witch is a git!! Great news your got your LP back though and that you can get your bloods done. Any luck with the SA????
> 
> Butterfly, yum, yum for the roast, I'm doing lamb today!!! :munch:
> 
> Despie, wow what a gorgeous pic of your lovely DD and little Olivia. I was only thinking the other day I MUST ask you how she is and how your B and SIL are getting along :hugs:
> 
> Momm2b, Dmom, Northstar, Jodes, Sus, Ovenbun :hugs:, I'm off to hug my headache, not sure if that's from the wine or the boogieing in the kitchen? Wow we had some sounds going last night - Dmom, back to my old tricks.....:haha::haha: And I've gotta wrap some pressies and do my tax return....yuk......
> 
> Loadsa luv xXx

hubby has his tax return to do or should i say he needs to get his papers in order so his accountant can do it :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yorkshire pudding is that bread-like thing, right? It bakes in roast drippings or something of that nature?:wacko:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

dachsundmom said:


> Yorkshire pudding is that bread-like thing, right? It bakes in roast drippings or something of that nature?:wacko:

You got it! ...and it is yummy!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Good morning. :xmas3: 

Butterfly, I hope your back feels better, enjoy your wonderful meal! 

Keekee, sorry that evil witch came in the night, so mean and sneaky! :hugs: Congrats on the long LP though, that is great.

Dmom, love the new pic and the plan to go shopping. Enjoy. :xmas12:

:hugs: to all today!


----------



## dachsundmom

MTB, are you still feeling the turkey bloat?:haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Turkey bloat! :haha: Not as badly as I was yesterday!!! I ate so much all weekend. It wasn't that I was eating extra meals, just really "healthy" helpings. Then, we get home and I was too tired to cook, so DH & I ate a pizza! :blush:

I need to detox today, pass the salad!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

MTB, what is your area of study? DH is working on his MBA, but his undergrad is in political science.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

I'm in my second year of medical school. I have my bachelors in chemistry and bopped around for about a decade in the health care industry before accepting that I won't be happy until I'm a doctor. So I got my masters in biomedical science (to prove to med schools that I could still study!) and continued on from there. It's kinda funny b/c when I got my act together, went back to school and was happy, I met the man of my dreams. My DH is an engineer and is also in school to get his masters in mechanical engineering. He'll be done in May though. (Lucky!)

How about you Dmom, you have a company right? What does your DH want to do with his MBA?


----------



## dachsundmom

I originally went to school for psychology and barely practiced; self-preservation kicked in...went back to school for another degree in poli sci and I have never used that degree either, lol.

I keep saying I will start my PhD one of these days, but haven't totally set my heart on it.:wacko:

Yes, I own a business with my father; I don't love it at all, but the perks are too good to give up while TTC. DH has no plans for his MBA.:haha: 

He was military and decided after his deployment to go ahead and let the GI Bill pay for his grad degree; he may never use it, but it's a free education.:thumbup:, sort of...:wacko:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

A "free" MBA is a great idea. No matter what job he goes for that will be an advantage. :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Yorkshire pudding is that bread-like thing, right? It bakes in roast drippings or something of that nature?:wacko:

It's horrid you couldn't pay me to eat it :haha: but it's one of those things that people love or hate, there is no middle ground with it.:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,have had such. Busy day and still so much to do ,bf hope your back feels better soon ,keekee sorry af got you ,b hope u spent lots at the mall ,jodes ,keep testing ,jax ,glad u had a fab time last night ,sus sum ss googly mm mtbim llbean Sarah n.s wooly ,hope u are all enjoying your weekend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,still just a faint line on my tests ,dtd this morning and am starting to panic a bit as dh has a really busy week next week and I know it's gonna be a struggle to get the hold of him ,he's working 100 miles away on a job :nope:.went to see another newborn today and I was fine but it has made me realise how I so desperately want to be a mom again :cry::cry:Love u ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I had my Sunday morning of Chores, went shopping to get chocolate shapes and Christmas decorations to bake my usual Christmas cake, This year I want a very fancy one. I also spent 2 lovely hours with my friend´s lovely 3 year old daughter getting all the Christmas cards ready :happydance:

So, my Christmas shopping is done and wrapped, cards written and ready to send... I am sad I know but now I can get all festive and enjoy the build up to Christmas without worrying about the gifts! 

How are you all ladies? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Keekee sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: And no, my OH does not have a clue why he is on the Maca, he thinks it is so he does not feel so tired all the time... well sort of :winkwink::xmas13:

Jax how was your weekend?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Keekee sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: And no, my OH does not have a clue why he is on the Maca, he thinks it is so he does not feel so tired all the time... well sort of :winkwink::xmas13:
> 
> Jax how was your weekend?

Sus I told my dh the Maca made him bigger and harder and he gobbles it up every morning :haha:the macca that is :blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus glad u had fun with your friend daughter :thumbup:And u are amazing for having all your Xmas stuff sorted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: And no, my OH does not have a clue why he is on the Maca, he thinks it is so he does not feel so tired all the time... well sort of :winkwink::xmas13:
> 
> Jax how was your weekend?
> 
> Sus I told my dh the Maca made him bigger and harder and he gobbles it up every morning :haha:the macca that is :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Despie that is great! If I told that to my OH he would tall all the Maca tablets in one go :haha: I just told him he would have more energy with it, and that combined with the COCK and vitamin will make him feel healthier this winter :haha: 

I don´t think he believed me, specially after he saw all the tablets in front of him, but hey ho, he is taking them :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus glad u had fun with your friend daughter :thumbup:And u are amazing for having all your Xmas stuff sorted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> T, your are such as sweet and lovely person :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus glad u had fun with your friend daughter :thumbup:And u are amazing for having all your Xmas stuff sorted ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> T, your are such as sweet and lovely person :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Awk bless you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's things with you and oh today ?xxxxClick to expand...


----------



## Sus09

He is fine today. We did chores this morning and then went for a long walk after I came back from my friend´s house. So he had time to relax. I cut his hair and now he is downstairs watching telly so he is happy and relaxed!:thumbup:

I just hope Maca has effect on him soon, otherwise I will have to think of another excuse for him to take the horny goat´s weed :haha:

How was your Sunday lovely?
Have you heard from Mummymurray? I have not heard for a while and I wonder how she is.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,can't wait to hear your results tomorrow ,said a little prayer for you and oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> He is fine today. We did chores this morning and then went for a long walk after I came back from my friend´s house. So he had time to relax. I cut his hair and now he is downstairs watching telly so he is happy and relaxed!:thumbup:
> 
> I just hope Maca has effect on him soon, otherwise I will have to think of another excuse for him to take the horny goat´s weed :haha:
> 
> How was your Sunday lovely?
> Have you heard from Mummymurray? I have not heard for a while and I wonder how she is.

That's so good to her Hun that u R enjoying your time with him ,am happy for you ,havent heard from mm but I know she's due to get her d and c soon ,bless her ,am sure she will find her way back to us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes, of course! her D&C is soon. I can´t wait to hear from her again, missing her, and I am little worried, but I am sure she will be fine bless her:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh thanks hunni, I left a prayer for all of us here, to get our BFPs around the same time so we can all be bump buddies as well in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Sus :hi: am loving your greyhound with antlers avatar!!:thumbup:

Well I'm not far behind you on the Christmas stakes, finished my shopping yesterday with my Mum (only waiting on an amazon order now) and have wrapped everything that I need to give at school before we break up (3 weeks time).....all my cards are done, so only got the stuff for Christmas Day to wrap....now I gotta think about the food!!! 

I had to get it all done though as my Mum is going into hosp for a cataract op on Thursday and is then going away for a week to my Auntie's in Essex so two weekends I'm going to be travelling the good ole M25!!!!

Had a bit of a boogie night with DH in the kitchen last night (had a few vino's too, forgot I'm on the TWW!!!!!) and have finished my tax return today so all in all not a bad weekend have enjoyed myself and got a load of stuff done too....no chores though and my poor garden is in desp need of attention :blush:, oh well there's always next weekend.....

Back to school tomorrow and we'll see if the witch puts in an appearance by the end of the week, who knows :shrug:

Lots of luv
Jax
xXx


----------



## Sus09

Hello Jax:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow, dancing in the kitchen, nice one :thumbup: it is great to have some fun! 
:thumbup::xmas10::xmas12::xmas12:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Yes, of course! her D&C is soon. I can´t wait to hear from her again, missing her, and I am little worried, but I am sure she will be fine bless her:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh thanks hunni, I left a prayer for all of us here, to get our BFPs around the same time so we can all be bump buddies as well in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sus she's fine :thumbup: she goes for her d & c on Wednesday. She pretty much doesn't bother with bnb apart from my journal. But as soon as she's well she'll be back to the ttc forums :hugs::hugs: I'm gunna text her in a bit to get an update xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sus ,can't wait to hear your results tomorrow ,said a little prayer for you and oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh do you have your results back tomorrow? GL sus :hugs:x


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys are on top of everything for Xmas...I haven't done a damned thing.:wacko:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee sorry AF got you hun :hugs::hugs::hugs: And no, my OH does not have a clue why he is on the Maca, he thinks it is so he does not feel so tired all the time... well sort of :winkwink::xmas13:
> 
> Jax how was your weekend?
> 
> Sus I told my dh the Maca made him bigger and harder and he gobbles it up every morning :haha:the macca that is :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Despie that is great! If I told that to my OH he would tall all the Maca tablets in one go :haha: I just told him he would have more energy with it, and that combined with the COCK and vitamin will make him feel healthier this winter :haha:
> 
> I don´t think he believed me, specially after he saw all the tablets in front of him, but hey ho, he is taking them :thumbup:Click to expand...

My DH calls FertileAid his penis pill! He knows exactly what it is for but keeps saying his penis has already grown three inches! :haha: Wonder what he's going to call Maca?!


----------



## Garnet

Hello Lovely Ladies,
Well got the Christmas stuff up and just have to do the lights. Nothing major and boy does my three year old love putting christmas ornaments on and it so cute because he puts all of them in one spot just about his height. He such a character maybe that is why he was born on St. Paddy's day... Hope everyone is doing well...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Well got the Christmas stuff up and just have to do the lights. Nothing major and boy does my three year old love putting christmas ornaments on and it so cute because he puts all of them in one spot just about his height. He such a character maybe that is why he was born on St. Paddy's day... Hope everyone is doing well...

Awk Bless him ,wen is your next scan Hun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jodes2011 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, of course! her D&C is soon. I can´t wait to hear from her again, missing her, and I am little worried, but I am sure she will be fine bless her:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh thanks hunni, I left a prayer for all of us here, to get our BFPs around the same time so we can all be bump buddies as well in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> sus she's fine :thumbup: she goes for her d & c on Wednesday. She pretty much doesn't bother with bnb apart from my journal. But as soon as she's well she'll be back to the ttc forums :hugs::hugs: I'm gunna text her in a bit to get an update xxClick to expand...

Jodie, will you send her my best wishes? and that I hope her D&C goes well. and tell her that shes is very much missed here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Thanks for the update hun, I was a bit worried as I had not heard from her.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Garnet!:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Garnet:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, I'm with you I haven't even thought about Xmas yet :wacko::nope::xmas1:


----------



## Sus09

Hello butterfly:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well it's only 27 days till Xmas eve ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
Love it!:thumbup:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:

:xmas12::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm thinking the hot glue gun would melt the plastic rim on the SC, so I'll have to get some rubber cement for the glitter.:xmas13::xmas2:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus09 said:


> Hello butterfly:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: Sus :hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Well it's only 27 days till Xmas eve ,:hugs:

:wacko::wacko::brat::brat::ignore:



dachsundmom said:


> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Could I pass off Preseed as lotion and give it to the in-laws?:haha:

I know, IC HPTs, for everybody!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

M wen are u gonna test ?how's your back?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Could I pass off Preseed as lotion and give it to the in-laws?:haha:
> 
> I know, IC HPTs, for everybody!:happydance:

Could you weave them into little baskets?! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Could I pass off Preseed as lotion and give it to the in-laws?:haha:
> 
> I know, IC HPTs, for everybody!:happydance:

Am sure the preseed would be a wonderful gift ,my oh loves it ,he always says right weres your cream :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> M wen are u gonna test ?how's your back?:hugs::hugs:

Hi T well I checked today and I only have 3 ic hpts so I think I might have to wait. I don't think it is worth me ordering more as I likely won't have any more months of ttcing (where have I heard that before :haha::haha:). I think I might do one on 9dpo which is Friday as I am going out Friday night.

Back is actually a bit better today thanks which is a great relief :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

DH is cooking spaghetti and meatballs tonight...been nice knowing all of you.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> DH is cooking spaghetti and meatballs tonight...been nice knowing all of you.

:haha::haha::haha: As long as it is beef and not pork then hopefully he won't poison you buyt yes, that seems ambitious for him lol :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's beef, but it has eggs in it too...:growlmad::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:

Tell me you are at least spraying the softcups with fake glittery snow to give them that holiday feel:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Checks...I am writing everyone checks and making ornaments out of softcups.:haha:
> 
> Tell me you are at least spraying the softcups with fake glittery snow to give them that holiday feel:haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: I could string them with popcorn and cranberries...that might be an American thing.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

That is definitely an American thing, here in the UK we put little red Rudolph noses on our softcup table decorations.


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas9::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

dachsundmom said:


> It's beef, but it has eggs in it too...:growlmad::cry:

I hope it's edible! We had chili with three different kinds of beans. Tasted great but not sure if we'll survive the night with all the fumes! :sick:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, that is genius. Softcups as ornaments. True TTC obsession :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Gotta do something with them, lol


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> M wen are u gonna test ?how's your back?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi T well I checked today and I only have 3 ic hpts so I think I might have to wait. I don't think it is worth me ordering more as I likely won't have any more months of ttcing (where have I heard that before :haha::haha:). I think I might do one on 9dpo which is Friday as I am going out Friday night.
> 
> Back is actually a bit better today thanks which is a great relief :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good luck for Friday then lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad your back is a bit better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning lovelies!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Hope you all have a good Monday!


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning Sus, morning Despie :hi:

You ok T? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, of course! her D&C is soon. I can´t wait to hear from her again, missing her, and I am little worried, but I am sure she will be fine bless her:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh thanks hunni, I left a prayer for all of us here, to get our BFPs around the same time so we can all be bump buddies as well in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> sus she's fine :thumbup: she goes for her d & c on Wednesday. She pretty much doesn't bother with bnb apart from my journal. But as soon as she's well she'll be back to the ttc forums :hugs::hugs: I'm gunna text her in a bit to get an update xxClick to expand...
> 
> Jodie, will you send her my best wishes? and that I hope her D&C goes well. and tell her that shes is very much missed here! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Thanks for the update hun, I was a bit worried as I had not heard from her.Click to expand...

of course :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I have wrecked my back ,my six year old decided to jump on me yesterday while I was sitting on the sette and it really hurt ,then after two hours of ironing and then I stupidly lifted her from the bath and it's gone completely .thank god my opk isn't positive yet as I really don't think I could cope with strenuous sex ,:haha:,kids all back at school and I think I am just gonna chill today ,maybe get some food shopping and one school pick up but other than that I don't think I can manage much more,how's everyone keeping today ?love and hugs everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,I have wrecked my back ,my six year old decided to jump on me yesterday while I was sitting on the sette and it really hurt ,then after two hours of ironing and then I stupidly lifted her from the bath and it's gone completely .thank god my opk isn't positive yet as I really don't think I could cope with strenuous sex ,:haha:,kids all back at school and I think I am just gonna chill today ,maybe get some food shopping and one school pick up but other than that I don't think I can manage much more,how's everyone keeping today ?love and hugs everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sorry about your back :hugs: it must be hurt your back week here on BnB haha! Mines gone too and so's BF. Just try and chill today :hugs: :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

I know I can't believe that I have hurt it but I do have a weak back as I have arthritis and I think the weight of my boobs doesn't help either ,it happens so easily too ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, it's freezing here this morning!! Northstar, the frost has found it's way down to the south, have you got snow yet up there??

Despie, :hugs::hugs::hugs: keep it warm and try and keep moving.....Jodes, you're right everyone seems to have knackered backs, must be all that :sex: :haha::haha::winkwink:

Dmom, have you survived the meatballs????:shock:

Sus, Butterfly :hugs:

Girls, I'm real worried about Wooly, have posted again on her journal and nothing, Butterfly's found that she's removed her sig and avatar, LL's emailed her, think something bad has happened.....:nope:

xXx


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower: big :hugs: for all you poor ladies with sore backs.

Jax Wooly had a bad case of tonsilitis, so maybe she's just taking a break, hopefully she'll be back.

Yes we've had snow, but not in Glasgow itself, in the hills nearby, compared to last year I suppose this is quite nice :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no despie not you too :hugs::hugs::hugs: take it easy hon if you can. 

Jax, I texted Wooly to tell her we were all thinking about her and worried. I hope she is ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I think wooly will find her way back to us wen she is ready ,:hugs:We all love u Hun if u are lurking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks for the Wooly update :thumbup: I understand!x


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For everyone!!!!


As for dinner last night, it was so bad, N slept on the couch. Now I know that might sound extreme to you ladies, but I am tired of risking poisoning nightly and I might have gotten very vocal about it.:blush:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :wave::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> For everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> As for dinner last night, it was so bad, N slept on the couch. Now I know that might sound extreme to you ladies, but I am tired of risking poisoning nightly and I might have gotten very vocal about it.:blush:

We hear you B, loud and clear!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :wave::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> For everyone!!!!
> 
> 
> As for dinner last night, it was so bad, N slept on the couch. Now I know that might sound extreme to you ladies, but I am tired of risking poisoning nightly and I might have gotten very vocal about it.:blush:

O god that's bad ,u are gonna have to do something about this :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am going to have to fire the cook and take over, bc we cannot go on like this....:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think I am going to have to fire the cook and take over, bc we cannot go on like this....:growlmad:

No def not Hun,it must be driving u nuts ,sorry but wot a dope :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl: Sorry I know you're mighty P'd off with it but it just sounds so funny.... Does N think he's a good cook though?


----------



## NorthStar

DM :growlmad: that is terrible! N is breaching your human rights :haha:

Why can't he follow a recipe, he should be good at taking orders?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax u need to delete some of your pms in order to accept another one ,silly Billy :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax u need to delete some of your pms in order to accept another one ,silly Billy :hugs:

Sorry Mum :blush:.....I've got room now!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax u need to delete some of your pms in order to accept another one ,silly Billy :hugs:
> 
> Sorry Mum :blush:.....I've got room now!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Dont do it again ,!do u hear ,!!:haha::hugs:Get yourself sorted woman ,xxxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Well got the Christmas stuff up and just have to do the lights. Nothing major and boy does my three year old love putting christmas ornaments on and it so cute because he puts all of them in one spot just about his height. He such a character maybe that is why he was born on St. Paddy's day... Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Awk Bless him ,wen is your next scan Hun,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well I go to the Doctor this Wednesday for my normal Doctor visit. I think they do a ultrasound??? Don't know for sure. My next major appointment is the December 7th. where they get the measurments. I tell you this is squirrely little one. I can feel him or her every night bouncing and kicking around in there...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> DM :growlmad: that is terrible! N is breaching your human rights :haha:
> 
> Why can't he follow a recipe, he should be good at taking orders?

Orders, yes...but cooking has too much flexibility.:cry:

I had to send DD a text message and tell her NOT to eat the food when I tasted it.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

OMG :shock: Have to agree, think you're going to have to take over....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Well got the Christmas stuff up and just have to do the lights. Nothing major and boy does my three year old love putting christmas ornaments on and it so cute because he puts all of them in one spot just about his height. He such a character maybe that is why he was born on St. Paddy's day... Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Awk Bless him ,wen is your next scan Hun,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I go to the Doctor this Wednesday for my normal Doctor visit. I think they do a ultrasound??? Don't know for sure. My next major appointment is the December 7th. where they get the measurments. I tell you this is squirrely little one. I can feel him or her every night bouncing and kicking around in there...:flower:Click to expand...

. Ahhh lovely that's s great sign :thumbup:How far on are u now ,well let's get u thru Wednesday first ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Jax41

Lovely news Garnet that LO's a wriggler!!:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Great to hear that the baby is doing well Garnet :flower:

DM I wonder if N is one of those medical mystery people born with no sense of taste. Or does he just randomly add the ingredients without tasting the food?

I did that with a cottage pie a while back for D I must admit, I dislike mince in gravy so I did make it without tasting, it was okay but bland apparently - next time I will force myself to taste, normally I taste as I go with cooking though.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's not that the food tastes like crap, though it does...it's the fact that he doesn't totally cook it.:cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hi ladies! :hi:
I managed to last the morning at work but am now home in my 'jamas nursing a head cold and chest infection :sick:. Got one of the consultants I work with to do my CD 2 bloods :thumbup: but now I look like a pincushion as I have the worst veins and he really struggled. At least it's done.

Jax my OH is doing his SA on wednesday morning. It's going to be, er, interesting...he's working later that day and I'm off and his appointment to drop the sample off is at 8:30am :wacko:. He's not good with mornings so the plan is to wake him up, make him a coffee, give him the pot while I get ready and then I'll race over to the hospital path lab to drop it off. He seems to be ok with it but then he'll ask 'why do I have to do this?' I told him it's part of seeing the FS and me seeing if I'm alright, I said they don't just investigate the woman the man has to do his bit too. And it is only a bit compared to what I'm having. That seems to keep him quiet lol. How about you honey? Any luck with your OH? :hugs:

Despie, sorry you have put your back out :hugs:. Hope it starts to feel better soon, don't do any lifting!

Dmom, crikey it sounds like you're taking your life in your hands every time your DH cooks :sick::hugs:. Oh dear. Maybe he would be better sticking to vegetarian fare and avoiding all meat based products? :thumbup:

Sus, glad things with your OH are better :hugs:. Think I might follow your lead with the maca! GL for your test results honey!

Garnet, good luck with your US! :hugs:

BF, jodes, NS, M2B, LL :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you lovelies.

Wooly love, if you're lurking I hope you're OK and feeling better :hugs:.

Now I think I need a hot squash and some paracetamol. My OH is working so I have to look after myself :growlmad:. Have a great monday ladies!


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Morning Ladies! :xmas3: 

Keekee, I'm sorry you're ill, take good care of yourself. :flower:

Despie & Jodes, your poor backs! Make your OHs do all the work!! :laundry:

Dmom, yuck! Undercooked food is not good. :nope: Hope you get it sorted out!

:hugs: to all. I'm going to have to limit how much time I spend on BnB this week/weekend. Have some exams I am soooo unprepared for. (This is way more fun than studying!)


----------



## Jax41

Keekee, you have my utmost admiration :thumbup: well done girly. Nope for me :blush:, I'm hoping for a miracle by the weekend!!!!!!!!

Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs: x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> Well got the Christmas stuff up and just have to do the lights. Nothing major and boy does my three year old love putting christmas ornaments on and it so cute because he puts all of them in one spot just about his height. He such a character maybe that is why he was born on St. Paddy's day... Hope everyone is doing well...
> 
> Awk Bless him ,wen is your next scan Hun,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I go to the Doctor this Wednesday for my normal Doctor visit. I think they do a ultrasound??? Don't know for sure. My next major appointment is the December 7th. where they get the measurments. I tell you this is squirrely little one. I can feel him or her every night bouncing and kicking around in there...:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> . Ahhh lovely that's s great sign :thumbup:How far on are u now ,well let's get u thru Wednesday first ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

I like 15 2 days this coming week. I can't believe I've made it this far...:shrug: It gives me hope that this one is a keeper!!!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

keeKee get well soon...my hubby caught some nasty bug too over the holiday weekend...ugh

Garnet that is WONDERFUL!!!! may the good news continue :D

HI to all the ladies!


----------



## Garnet

Hi LL Bean,
Hope you have a wonderful Christmas and may next year bring two tides of bearing. You and everyone else on this Thread!! (Well maybe not two babies just a baby for some!!)


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet that is amazing didn't realise u were that far on ,delighted for you ,keekee ,hope u feel better soon love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies

Keekee, Despie so sorry to hear you are both poorly, get well soon! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom, Do you want me to teach your OH one of my Food Safery workshops and the effects of food poisoning :haha: Yuck, undercooked food, but hey, at least he is trying...

Garnet so happy for you that you got this far on your pregnancy :happydance: that is fantastic news.

Jodie, I need to stalk your journal... have you tested again? btw, thanks for updating me on Mummymurray

Wooly if you are reading this... WE MISS YOU :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope that she is ok. 

Jax, Butterfly,Sum, NorthStar, M2B and all of you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I have had my tests results today and it was good news :happydance: I am going to update my doctor appoitment now.


----------



## Desperado167

Great news today girls ,sus had fab test results ,garnet is 15 weeks and oh is on his way home with some coq for me ,:happydance::happydance:Happy days :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies :flower:Am minding my friends son today while she gets a manicure and pedicure before her big op tomorrow ,she just wants to get it over with now ,so I won't be on much till later on ,keekee hope u feel better today and get to your meeting in work ,jodes hope those lines darken ,bf hope u have sorted out all your aunts things and are feeling a bit more Happy ,b and n.s ,ss sum sus mm Sarah jax wooly indigo Eva garnet googly mtbim hugs llbean mon and evrtyone else ,have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM opks still stark White and no action last night as oh was exhausted ,am hoping tomorrow to get some sort of line ,it's making me feel so fed up and stressed this month I just want to get o over with and look forward to Xmas ,love u ladies take care ,:kiss:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry you're feeling fed up and stressed honey. You have a lot going on in your life so don't forget to take care of yourself too! That's an order :winkwink:. Your friend will be in my thoughts and prayers and I hope everything goes well with her surgery. 

AFM I'm too full of nasty bugs to go into work. I feel so sh1t that I can't sleep which isn't helping. Go away germies! Not going into work so will have to reschedule my sickness review. Hey ho. There's a high level of sickness at work atm, everyone's overworked and overstressed so I'll be doing them a favour by keeping my bugs at home :thumbup:. That's how I'm thinking of it anyway lol.

Big :hug: all round for you lovelies. Mind the germs though lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk keekee ,was hoping u would feel a bit better today, but just look after yourself ,there's others that can cover for you ,ds had a nightmare last night and ended up in our bed and lucky enough my backs a bit better ,amazingly so ,thanks for the wishes for my friend ,I am getting really nervous for her ,am just filling up a lunch box for toys and goodies for her son so he doesn't play up today ,lots of distractions :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning despie, keeks :hi:

Sorry you are getting stark white OPKs T :nope: but glad your back is a bit better and your friend is in my thoughts :hug:

Bummer that you feel so cr4p keeks. Wrap up warm and snuggle with a hot water bottle and lots of treats :hug:

Hello to everyone else :hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Despie, that is so nice to do babysit for your friend for a while today :hugs: looking at your chart I think you are still about 3 days away from Ov (I could be wrong though!) so don't stress about not doing it last night.

Keekee hope you have a nice duvet day, ironic that you miss the sickness review but for me it always bugs me when someone comes in loaded with the lurgy and then passes it on to everyone else (by everyone else, I mean ME) so it's better to bond with your couch and Sky box :thumbup:

AFM nothing to report, weather is like worst bits of the Bible again today in Scotland, flooding expected, strikes tomorrow I think? Am planning to work from home the rest of the week anyway, no point battling it to get into the office in this.

Still nothing much happening on my opks, in a panic I have stopped the B Complex (after google and Despie told me it delayed Ov!) and I stopped the agnus castus as well, in case I'm one of the people who get delayed Ov on that.


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning all :hugs::hugs: T you a such a good friend bless you hunni :hugs::hugs:

NS yeah the strikes are on tomorrow there's only Jude who won't be going in. Hubby is so mad about the strikes :nope: :hugs::hugs:

Hey BF :hugs::hugs:

Keekee get well soon babe :hugs::hugs: 

Sus :hugs::hugs:

Brooke :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:

and sorry if i've missed anyone i'm not very good at remembering names :hugs:xx


----------



## keekeesaurus

There's a couple having fertility tests on Jeremy Kyle :thumbup:.


----------



## NorthStar

keekeesaurus said:


> There's a couple having fertility tests on Jeremy Kyle :thumbup:.

Fertility or paternity? :rofl:

People stupid and feral enough to go on that show probably shouldn't be allowed to breed:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> There's a couple having fertility tests on Jeremy Kyle :thumbup:.
> 
> Fertility or paternity? :rofl:
> 
> People stupid and feral enough to go on that show probably shouldn't be allowed to breed:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:
It's my guilty pleasure :blush: LOL. Actually it was fertility, not the usual all important DNA. His SA was ok, she has low AMH and something called MTHFR. I googled it (obvs) 
https://www.pregnancy-info.net/mthfr.html
Never heard of it but like we all need something else to worry about don't we? :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

That is yet another acronym to worry about Keeks :rofl:

When I saw your post I thought it was short for "Motherf***er" :rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> That is yet another acronym to worry about Keeks :rofl:
> 
> When I saw your post I thought it was short for "Motherf***er" :rofl:

:haha::rofl::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

T, so nice of you to babysit! No one ever left their kids with me, but on the other hand, none of my friends have kids.:haha: I agree with NS, 3-4 days from OV.:thumbup:

Jodie...:hugs:

Keek...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

M....:hugs:

NS...:haha::haha: Just bc I can.:hugs:

Sus...:hugs:

J...:hugs:

AFM, N cooked the stir fry last night, in hopes to redeem himself. Some of the chicken was pink.:cry: I manifested food poisoning and moved into my bathroom. FML.:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

NorthStar said:


> That is yet another acronym to worry about Keeks :rofl:
> 
> When I saw your post I thought it was short for "Motherf***er" :rofl:

That is exactly what I thought NS! :haha::haha:



dachsundmom said:


> AFM, N cooked the stir fry last night, in hopes to redeem himself. Some of the chicken was pink.:cry: I manifested food poisoning and moved into my bathroom. FML.:growlmad:

Can you get him to cut the chicken sooo small that there would be no chance in hell that it would not be cooked unless he actually didn't put it in the pan (although I wouldn't put that past him :haha:) ?


----------



## NorthStar

Oh no DM :growlmad: that is actually getting dangerous

N needs to either man up and take cooking lessons or get out the kitchen, because you cannot risk a dose of food poisoning :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

He tried to tell me it was just the sauce making some of the chicken pieces pink in the middle.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

It's getting hazardous to your and DD's wellbeing and can't go on :nope::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, it can't...:cry:

Maybe we'll do take out tonight.:growlmad:

I'll just start setting up the crock pot before I go to work in the mornings.

DD is beginning to really enjoy school lunches.:growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom you are taking your life in your hands every time your DH cooks :wacko:. I think take out is a safe option. Pink chicken is baaaad :sick:. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not every single time he cooks; there have been some edible meals.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I just remembered a story they tell us every year on mandatory training (all the fire lectures, infection control, moving and handling and sh1t) about a man who killed two members of his family with an undercooked and not properly defrosted chicken.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Not every single time he cooks; there have been some edible meals.

Phew! :hugs: 
Sorry I went a bit overboard there with the salmonella story :blush:. I'm not a well woman.


----------



## dachsundmom

Like, actually killed his family?:cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Like, actually killed his family?:cry:

Yeah :cry:. He didn't defrost the chicken correctly and then didn't cook it long enough. I was horrified. I've overcooked chicken ever since. Just to be on the safe side. They sure do like to make us paranoid during the health and safety bit :wacko:.

My OH doesn't cook much at home. At work (he's a support worker and looks after two adults with special needs) he cooks every night he's there and then tells me what he's had and I think 'why don't you ever cook like that at home?' :growlmad: When we first started courting he cooked loads and really adventurous stuff. Then again he did a lot of the housework too. Funny how that all changed when we were married :haha:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Dmom, that's scary! Maybe he could try vegetarian dishes or pre-cooked meat for a while? Lots of salads, fruits, canned tuna or ham steaks that you just heat up???


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Jax41

OMG Dmom, you had another bad dinner last night?

Keekee, that story's horrendous!:shock: I keep forgetting to ask you how giving up the fags and the new boobs are?

Everyone, big hugs :hugs:

AFM, I'm trying and trying and trying to manifest those two pink lines [-o&lt;[-o&lt; but I feel very AFy.........:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke ,only buy in cooked chicken and meat from now on then there's no chance of food poisoning ,:thumbup:n.s ,great news darling that dh will be home for o ,am really delighted for you ,jax ,two days to testing ,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: For you Northstar, that's made my day :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:sick::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

OMG, dare I say it but doesn't that situation just put you off kids for life???? :haha::haha: I'll just try redeem myself by saying I'm sure it's not that bad when the kids are your own!! :shrug:

Despie, what a wonderful friend you are, she's very lucky to have you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie, what a good friend you are indeed to clear up someone else's kids vomit and diarrhea :haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Despie, what a good friend you are indeed to clear up someone else's kids vomit and diarrhea :haha::haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:

I had no choice ,the smell was revolting :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope it wasn't contagious.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> OMG, dare I say it but doesn't that situation just put you off kids for life???? :haha::haha: I'll just try redeem myself by saying I'm sure it's not that bad when the kids are your own!! :shrug:
> 
> Despie, what a wonderful friend you are, she's very lucky to have you :hugs::hugs:

It's completely different wen it's your own ,honest,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:sick: Despie you are one in a million and I don't say that lightly :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :sick: Despie you are one in a million and I don't say that lightly :hugs:

Bless ,anyone would do the same ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :sick: Despie you are one in a million and I don't say that lightly :hugs:
> 
> Bless ,anyone would do the same ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No, I would have called a sitter and gotten the hell out of my house.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :sick: Despie you are one in a million and I don't say that lightly :hugs:
> 
> Bless ,anyone would do the same ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm not so sure about that, I'm not great with other people's kids, or bodily function:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> :sick: Despie you are one in a million and I don't say that lightly :hugs:
> 
> Bless ,anyone would do the same ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I might have an external hosepipe that would do the job :haha::haha:

BTW - can someone please tell the mods to line up those two damn ads at the top - the 'moments' thing and the google ad :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Jodes2011

NS excellent news babe :hugs::hugs: and T i've been in many a situation with the sickness and you do have to try really hard not to be sick yourself. What an awesome friend you are :hugs::hugs: and bless the little lad awwwww xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous ladies!

I am having a little break in between jobs. I finished my full time job and now I am having a cuppa while I wait to start my university teaching, so I thought about popping here to send you all lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jodie, just peeped at your journal :hugs: Can´t wait till tomorrow!
Indi is back:xmas12:
Keekeey how are you feeling today? 
Despie how is your back?


----------



## Sus09

Dmom pink chicken:argh: All the bugs that can carry.... :cry:
Did you get a bad tummy from that? 
I am definitely thinking of flying over and making him go through one of my long food safety sessions, either he starts cooking propperly after that or he will quit forever:haha::haha::haha::haha: 

You have me bighting my nails here, I can´t wait for Porchop´s appearance on your avatar! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:

Oh no :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:

I hope it's the pregnancy rash :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes, let´s hope so:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:
> 
> I hope it's the pregnancy rash :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

The what?:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:
> 
> I hope it's the pregnancy rash :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The what?:wacko:Click to expand...

Do u remember I took it ,I was itchy all over and felt like i was taking the flu and I thought I was allergic to something but it was a pregnancy rash ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

If I were more than 3DPO, I might say ok...right now, it's the chicken.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I were more than 3DPO, I might say ok...right now, it's the chicken.:haha:

The chicken pox :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I were more than 3DPO, I might say ok...right now, it's the chicken.:haha:
> 
> The chicken pox :haha:Click to expand...

I've never had them and am terrified of it!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> If I were more than 3DPO, I might say ok...right now, it's the chicken.:haha:
> 
> The chicken pox :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I've never had them and am terrified of it!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

We have all had it ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD had them and my doc thinks that bc I didn't get them at that time, I am probably immune.

I am beginning to think that the soy, right after the TMX was a bad idea. I got the leaky right boob back.:haha::haha: FML.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> DD had them and my doc thinks that bc I didn't get them at that time, I am probably immune.
> 
> I am beginning to think that the soy, right after the TMX was a bad idea. I got the leaky right boob back.:haha::haha: FML.

Omg ,:haha:Awk that's not good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...happened on my first TMX cycle.:haha::haha::haha:

I am hormonally phucked.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> My whole body is itching; I think I have the beginning of somethng nasty and my body is reacting to it.:cry:
> 
> I hope it's the pregnancy rash :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OK so now I have to :pop: - I've been massively itchy all over my body the last couple of days - does this really exist lol? :haha:



dachsundmom said:


> DD had them and my doc thinks that bc I didn't get them at that time, I am probably immune.
> 
> I am beginning to think that the soy, right after the TMX was a bad idea. I got the leaky right boob back.:haha::haha: FML.

B, have you seen the doc about your leaky boob? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, purely hormonal, lol. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:pop::yellowcard:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :pop::yellowcard:

:haha::haha::xmas21:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning ladies xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Hello ladies :flower:

I've got some meetings today so won't be on until later, just saying hello :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> I've got some meetings today so won't be on until later, just saying hello :flower:

Hello lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,have woke up loaded with the cold ,bloody typical wen am about to o ,but I did get to grab oh before he left for work ,:thumbup:Kids off todsy due to a strike so am making boiled eggs and toast for breakfast ,how's evrtyone else today jodes sus ss sum b n.s indigo jax bf mtbim garnet llbean wooly Sarah googly mm ?have a lovely day everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Aww Despie you are right that is so typical :hugs:

No gym for me tonight as I go to a council ran one and it is closed, and with all the schools being shut I think the shops would be super busy.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Aww Despie you are right that is so typical :hugs:
> 
> No gym for me tonight as I go to a council ran one and it is closed, and with all the schools being shut I think the shops would be super busy.

Was gonna take the kids shopping with me but it will probably be mad and there's no transport ,so am gonna stay warm inside and maybe a trip to the park later on ,xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

i'm stopping in today because everywhere will be manic :nope: i hate crowds and i would end up getting arrested because someone has pissed me off. The other day whilst in Asda someone knocked Jude with their trolley and it hurt him. Didn't apologise so i confronted them and they said he was in the way :growlmad: well when someone hurts your child you see red and i went off on one and got security and the police officer on duty to sort it. They said sorry then.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm stopping in today because everywhere will be manic :nope: i hate crowds and i would end up getting arrested because someone has pissed me off. The other day whilst in Asda someone knocked Jude with their trolley and it hurt him. Didn't apologise so i confronted them and they said he was in the way :growlmad: well when someone hurts your child you see red and i went off on one and got security and the police officer on duty to sort it. They said sorry then.

I agree jodes !this happened to me before and I ran at them with the trolley and knocked them right off their feet :blush:,I nearly got arrested ,:growlmad:God me and you together would be scary ,:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: and one from me 2...


----------



## Wendyk07

Jodes2011 said:


> i'm stopping in today because everywhere will be manic :nope: i hate crowds and i would end up getting arrested because someone has pissed me off. The other day whilst in Asda someone knocked Jude with their trolley and it hurt him. Didn't apologise so i confronted them and they said he was in the way :growlmad: well when someone hurts your child you see red and i went off on one and got security and the police officer on duty to sort it. They said sorry then.

Some people are just so rude. I admit i see red and have lost my temper whilst shopping with Derrin. Hes only little and i appreciate that sometimes in a crowded shop maybe hard to see but all it takes is an apology. good on you for getting the security and the police involved. I would have done the same. 

The NHS are on strike and i had to cross a picket line this morning. it goes against everything i stand for but i came out of the union when i was on mat leave 2010 and forgot to re-join. i am the only one in the office this morning and there is not much doing. Humph :(


----------



## Jax41

Wendy :thumbup: for not POAS!!!

I'm having the best day ever today, school is so nice with no teachers/kids!!!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love it how you guys can plan a strike so far in advanced.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I love it how you guys can plan a strike so far in advanced.:thumbup::haha:

Well as I understand it the strike gets a planned dated by the Unions but the members don't have to tell their employers if they plan to take part so there's still the element of suprise!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Despie sorry you have the horrible lurgy :hugs:. I'm just about coming out the other side of it but it's the nastiest, snottiest cold I ever did had. I felt like I was drowning in snot (sorry TMI!) Have some hot lemonade and honey with whisky in it before you go to bed. Works a treat :thumbup:. Hope you feel better soon lovely.

Jodes, good for you! I hate bad manners :growlmad:. People are so rude these days and need to be told :hugs:. 

Dmom, bless you and your leaky boob and itchy bod :hugs:. Boody hormones.

I'm not striking because it's my day off so I didn't have to make a decision one way or the other. Mission SA accomplished, the roads were clear and the car park empty and I was so quick I got free parking. Yay. OH played a blinder, it only took minutes and he got all the spermies in the pot. I bought him a McDonalds brekkie on the way back for a treat :thumbup:.

Jax, BF, sus, NS and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you're all having a good day!


----------



## NorthStar

I think the teachers do have to give notice, because otherwise there is child safety issues or something like that? I could be wrong, I'll ask my mate, who's a teacher, on strike and stuffing around on facebook all day in her pyjamas :haha:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> I think the teachers do have to give notice, because otherwise there is child safety issues or something like that? I could be wrong, I'll ask my mate, who's a teacher, on strike and stuffing around on facebook all day in her pyjamas :haha:

Alright for some eh? But on a day without pay though! Well our Head asked for staff to declare their intentions although, they're not bound to do this, but were very good and did so that he could make a decision on which year groups to close to. On the last strike day we had several that didn't and so there were classes without teachers - not a good situation :nope:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Afternoon ladies! :hi:
> 
> Despie sorry you have the horrible lurgy :hugs:. I'm just about coming out the other side of it but it's the nastiest, snottiest cold I ever did had. I felt like I was drowning in snot (sorry TMI!) Have some hot lemonade and honey with whisky in it before you go to bed. Works a treat :thumbup:. Hope you feel better soon lovely.
> 
> Jodes, good for you! I hate bad manners :growlmad:. People are so rude these days and need to be told :hugs:.
> 
> Dmom, bless you and your leaky boob and itchy bod :hugs:. Boody hormones.
> 
> I'm not striking because it's my day off so I didn't have to make a decision one way or the other. Mission SA accomplished, the roads were clear and the car park empty and I was so quick I got free parking. Yay. OH played a blinder, it only took minutes and he got all the spermies in the pot. I bought him a McDonalds brekkie on the way back for a treat :thumbup:.
> 
> Jax, BF, sus, NS and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you're all having a good day!

Thanks Keekee! How's the giving up smoking campaign going? And have your boobs settled down a little more now? You've not mentioned either recently so am hoping all is okay?!:thumbup:

Your OH deserves is maccy D's breakie for being a good boy!!! :awww: Have everything Xed that it comes back good for the both of you xXx


----------



## Jax41

Dmom how's the itchin' this morning? :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Dmom how's the itchin' this morning? :flower:

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Sus09

Hello lovelies, I am in work, just popping in to say hello and send you all hugs xxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeks, excellent on the SA mission, FX for good results :thumbup:

B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Hello lovelies, I am in work, just popping in to say hello and send you all hugs xxxxxxx

:hi: Sus!x


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom how's the itchin' this morning? :flower:
> 
> :nope::nope::nope::nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Is it all over? Have DD and N got it too?


----------



## Garnet

I know during the Holidays it is a mad house. I've been shopping early in morning just when malls open and it is quiet....Husband is last one to shop for... Hope everyone is doing good...


----------



## dachsundmom

I switched prenatals about 2 weeks ago and I am wondering if it has built up in my system and is just now causing issues.:shrug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax! I keep forgetting to report on the booby/fags situation. The boobs are good, ta (they send their regards lol) but there is a fairly big discrepancy in size. I'm not stressing though, I have my follow up appointment next week so we will see, and they may need more time to settle :thumbup:. As for the fags, I'm reading Allen Carr and am about 3/4 of the way through so am going to finish the book today and hopefully...that will be it! FXed Allen works his magic, I am very optimistic. Haven't felt like smoking for the past few days because I've felt so rotten so that's certainly helped.
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I switched prenatals about 2 weeks ago and I am wondering if it has built up in my system and is just now causing issues.:shrug:

Quite possible...... I know you probably bought them online but do you have a Health Food Shop or something like that over there that would be able to let you know if there's anything in them that's caused this to put your mind at rest? Oh and get the Aloe Vera gel out, it's fab for hot, red itchies :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax! I keep forgetting to report on the booby/fags situation. The boobs are good, ta (they send their regards lol) but there is a fairly big discrepancy in size. I'm not stressing though, I have my follow up appointment next week so we will see, and they may need more time to settle :thumbup:. As for the fags, I'm reading Allen Carr and am about 3/4 of the way through so am going to finish the book today and hopefully...that will be it! FXed Allen works his magic, I am very optimistic. Haven't felt like smoking for the past few days because I've felt so rotten so that's certainly helped.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

No worries Keekee! Glad to hear the boobs/fags are now reporting in for duty!!! :haha: Fingers Xed that they sort themselves out and I'm sure they'll be able to put your mind at rest at your appt next week, if not will you have another op to correct it?

Keep going with the non fags, you're doing really well, just think of St Allen every time you get an urge!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee I love the way u have treated dh to a mcdonalds like a little kid for doing well :haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I have some aloe!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think I have some aloe!:hugs:

E45 is great too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Did u get any sleep with it last night?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, bc I took some Benadryl...I had no choice.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, bc I took some Benadryl...I had no choice.

Is your dd and oh ok?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I think I have some aloe!:hugs:

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

S and D are both fine, which leads me to believe it's my vits and not N's cooking.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Damnit, don't tell N that!


----------



## Jax41

Yea! This could be your good excuse to never let him visit the kitchen again :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Last night, he served as my prep cook and did a really good job.:thumbup: Well, that is until I asked him to turn on the burner for the pasta and he accidentally turned up the burner that my sauce was on and boiled out all of the liquid.:dohh::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Weird if it was the vits it took two weeks to get a reaction ,I am sticking to the pregnancy rash :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Last night, he served as my prep cook and did a really good job.:thumbup: Well, that is until I asked him to turn on the burner for the pasta and he accidentally turned up the burner that my sauce was on and boiled out all of the liquid.:dohh::growlmad:

:rofl::rofl: I think you just need to ban N from the kitchen!! :ban:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Last night, he served as my prep cook and did a really good job.:thumbup: Well, that is until I asked him to turn on the burner for the pasta and he accidentally turned up the burner that my sauce was on and boiled out all of the liquid.:dohh::growlmad:

:dohh: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

but am over the moon ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey ladies, could you all please vote in my poll, thanks :flower:

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-conceive-over-35/810754-bmi-medical-advice-received.html


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Done! :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

OK!

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: for you and your friend.


----------



## Garnet

Yeah Despie! Glad that your friend is doing better. Ok no more drama for you for awhile... Appointment went fine. Scaried me for while because this the first appointment without my husband the last time I went to an appoinment by myself they gave me the no heartbeat news. Anyhoo the techs couldn't find the baby or heartbeat so they scrambled to get the Doctor in right away and she couldn't find it at first because the baby was hiding under the belly button. She or he even kicked when my belly was pushed on... Healthy heartbeat....


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aww, a cheeky baby! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yeah Despie! Glad that your friend is doing better. Ok no more drama for you for awhile... Appointment went fine. Scaried me for while because this the first appointment without my husband the last time I went to an appoinment by myself they gave me the no heartbeat news. Anyhoo the techs couldn't find the baby or heartbeat so they scrambled to get the Doctor in right away and she couldn't find it at first because the baby was hiding under the belly button. She or he even kicked when my belly was pushed on... Healthy heartbeat....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet that is great news!:happydance::happydance::happydance: cheeky baby, hiding :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Great news Garnet :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Garnet that is great news!:happydance::happydance::happydance: cheeky baby, hiding :flower:

Hi sus ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hi::hi:

Fianlly, I have had my bath and managed to sit down! what a day! transport was a nightmare due to the strike and poor me a I work in private sector i had to work :cry::cry:

Keeks you seem a lot better, and glad your boobs are doing fine as well :winkwink: 

Dmom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: nasty rash :wacko: It could be the vitamins...

Despie, it is great to hear that it all went weel with your friend! :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet that is great news!:happydance::happydance::happydance: cheeky baby, hiding :flower:
> 
> Hi sus ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, great news even if the :baby: was playing hide and seek! :thumbup::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Yeah Despie! Glad that your friend is doing better. Ok no more drama for you for awhile... Appointment went fine. Scaried me for while because this the first appointment without my husband the last time I went to an appoinment by myself they gave me the no heartbeat news. Anyhoo the techs couldn't find the baby or heartbeat so they scrambled to get the Doctor in right away and she couldn't find it at first because the baby was hiding under the belly button. She or he even kicked when my belly was pushed on... Healthy heartbeat....

Oh wow what a scare...tell teh baby to stop playing Hide and Seek when getting an US LOL
:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## Garnet

Anyone heard how Indigo77 is doing??? Haven't seen her on in ages!!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Anyone heard how Indigo77 is doing??? Haven't seen her on in ages!!

last I heard she was fine but with severe MS so she was not logging on much


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Anyone heard how Indigo77 is doing??? Haven't seen her on in ages!!

She popped in a few days ago on her thread ("popping by to give you some hope" ish!) and posted her first scan pic :happydance: but like LL says she is not well :nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi::hi:
> 
> Fianlly, I have had my bath and managed to sit down! what a day! transport was a nightmare due to the strike and poor me a I work in private sector i had to work :cry::cry:
> 
> Keeks you seem a lot better, and glad your boobs are doing fine as well :winkwink:
> 
> Dmom,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: nasty rash :wacko: It could be the vitamins...
> 
> Despie, it is great to hear that it all went weel with your friend! :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well am totally loaded still with the cold and feel like crap ,had a massive temp dip today but it is bloody freezing and my opks are still just light :growlmad:Oh didn't come home till one o clock during the night and I really don't want to ask him before he goes to work for some action but I will maybe test again in another few hours and see wot happens as last month my 
Peak was in the afternoon :shrug:How's everyone else doing ,thank god it's nearly Friday and I have oh here were I need him :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning hon, sorry you are feeling crap, big :hug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry to hear r full of cold, and the cold weather won't help your recovery either. stay wrapped up d and hope u get better soon:hugs::hugs::hugs: it is cold here too but really not prepared for the uk climate...it is going to be a shock for us in a few weeks time when we go home!

got a feeling you and i are going to in ovulation sync this cycle :thumbup: mine is lingering around too. xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning bf :hug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie - correction, it's here and it's only cd10 :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> despie - correction, it's here and it's only cd10 :shrug:

Time to get jiggy then ,so u will possibly o today or tomorrow ,is that right?:hugs:My oh has left and I am really stressing as he's not back till really late tonight ,I was crying before he left ,and asked him to dtd before he went but he had to be at an old ladies house at eight to carry her order in :dohh: ,god I feel like an idiot :cry:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> despie - correction, it's here and it's only cd10 :shrug:
> 
> Time to get jiggy then ,so u will possibly o today or tomorrow ,is that right?:hugs:My oh has left and I am really stressing as he's not back till really late tonight ,I was crying before he left ,and asked him to dtd before he went but he had to be at an old ladies house at eight to carry her order in :dohh: ,god I feel like an idiot :cry:Click to expand...

d. :hugs::hugs::hugs: it all gets too much sometimes. i've just emailed hubby my pic to let him know it's time and just called him too. for some reason i expect him to be all 'woohoo' like me, and he wasn't. just sent me an email back saying 'well best do it tonight then! x'. i really don't want it to start to feel like a chore :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

That's exactly wot my hubby said ,but I know he's gonna be really late home and I am gonna be a nervous wreck ,god dammit I hate this ,why can't wejust go buy jizz of the shelves in the supermarket the way we can with everything else :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie darling, big hug. I cant believe that cold of yours does not want to leave!!

Lol jizz off the shelf, with specifiations, blue eyes, dark hair, good at maths....lollol


----------



## sumatwsimit

can you imagine jizz off the shelf! you could be onto something there d. i think we'd need a photograph stamped on the front of the packet just so we know the quality of the brand. imagine if you fancied some mexican genes...you would probably need to go to the mexican beans section to find it.


----------



## Jax41

Despie :hugs: Sumat :hugs: blimey girls I know EXACTLY how you feel I get so stressed like this as well, esp as I'm not as open with my DH and am trying to catch him craftily :winkwink:. I'm convinced it doesn't do the whole process any good. I can't say relax because I don't either and yes end up in :cry: too.... Just want you to know that I know how you feel and you're not alone and when DH's are working long hours like yours Despie, it makes it even worse....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Despie :hugs: Sumat :hugs: blimey girls I know EXACTLY how you feel I get so stressed like this as well, esp as I'm not as open with my DH and am trying to catch him craftily :winkwink:. I'm convinced it doesn't do the whole process any good. I can't say relax because I don't either and yes end up in :cry: too.... Just want you to know that I know how you feel and you're not alone and when DH's are working long hours like yours Despie, it makes it even worse....:hugs::hugs:

Jax ,love u babes and u make me :cry:God I am an emotional wreck today ,love all your new avatars ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie darling, big hug. I cant believe that cold of yours does not want to leave!!
> 
> Lol jizz off the shelf, with specifiations, blue eyes, dark hair, good at maths....lollol

I know sus I am totally bungee up ,:nope:Lol jizz off the shelf :haha:It would be so much easier ,I love it :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> can you imagine jizz off the shelf! you could be onto something there d. i think we'd need a photograph stamped on the front of the packet just so we know the quality of the brand. imagine if you fancied some mexican genes...you would probably need to go to the mexican beans section to find it.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Am all for it ,:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs: Sumat :hugs: blimey girls I know EXACTLY how you feel I get so stressed like this as well, esp as I'm not as open with my DH and am trying to catch him craftily :winkwink:. I'm convinced it doesn't do the whole process any good. I can't say relax because I don't either and yes end up in :cry: too.... Just want you to know that I know how you feel and you're not alone and when DH's are working long hours like yours Despie, it makes it even worse....:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax ,love u babes and u make me :cry:God I am an emotional wreck today ,love all your new avatars ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I feel like that too today and I love you too..... but have sent my DH a long text saying I'm P'd off with everything, living my life at a million miles an hour, out all the time, eating late, no proper time together, I just want a normal family life, you, me and our little :baby:. He said lets get Christmas over and done with and then sort ourselves out, OMG he has made my day :thumbup: xXx


----------



## Sus09

Love it Sum! Where would I find one with Spanish genes? Next to the olive section? Lol


----------



## NorthStar

Hey ladies, well it looks my partner will be home for Ov this month after all, because I'm getting another delayed Ov month :wacko:

Jizz off the shelf in Asda would be fine by me, I might even head to Waitrose and get some higher quality jizz :thumbup:

My partner's Scottish but my typical guy that I go for is tall and blonde - so I might get me some Viking jizz :rofl: which would be next to the crispbread and pickled herring.


----------



## Jax41

I'm in! :thumbup: If I could buy it on the shelf it'd def make life easier!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,that has made my day too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Come on January bfp's :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie - what's happening with your opk this morning?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie - what's happening with your opk this morning?

Just a light line but am having o pains and had a Big temp drop :shrug:


----------



## sumatwsimit

mexican, viking and spanish jizz... you can see where we map our fantasies :haha: i'd unfortunately have to head to the sweet section where you find turkish delight or hubby would be suspicious with a blonde and blue eyed baby.

nstar - can you imagine women scrapping over the jizz tins in asda, especially when there's discount on.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> mexican, viking and spanish jizz... you can see where we map our fantasies :haha: i'd unfortunately have to head to the sweet section where you find turkish delight or hubby would be suspicious with a blonde and blue eyed baby.
> 
> nstar - can you imagine women scrapping over the jizz tins in asda, especially when there's discount on.

Yea two for the price of one ,Mexican and Spanish jizz :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. you need to be ready to market this idea of yours and make some serious money. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. you need to be ready to market this idea of yours and make some serious money. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:I like !!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl:

Imagine having a baby with another man, not because you're having an affair, but because there was a BOGOF on at Asda and you thought it would save the time requried in having sex with DH :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: just thinking about which shelf I would get my jizz from - I think the ready meals section - but would have to be the extra special ones like maybe gourmet bangers and mash - down to earth and English but with a sophisticated touch and ready to go lol :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

BF you'd be going to Marks & Spencer or Waitrose too :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::wacko::wacko::winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,well am totally loaded still with the cold and feel like crap ,had a massive temp dip today but it is bloody freezing and my opks are still just light :growlmad:Oh didn't come home till one o clock during the night and I really don't want to ask him before he goes to work for some action but I will maybe test again in another few hours and see wot happens as last month my
> Peak was in the afternoon :shrug:How's everyone else doing ,thank god it's nearly Friday and I have oh here were I need him :winkwink::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Despie et al

Hope you feel better soon


----------



## cebethel

Do we still have a bad day thread? :cry:


----------



## LLbean

What happened Eva?


----------



## cebethel

I went to my ob yesterday & she asked me if I had gone to the perinatologist for the "much needed" (her words) ultrasound. What? What much needed ultrasound at the perinatologist??

Apparently 2 weeks ago when I had the last ultrasound they were supposed to tell me that they couldn't see the baby very well, so they're not sure if everything is ok or not. What?? 

They call the perinatologist, ultrasounds are from $516 if you pay up front or $1000 if I make payments............

On top of that nice piece of news, the ob office said that I need to pay for ultrasounds upfront now, instead of the payments that they had suggested in the beginning. I'm feeling like a total failure.............I can't afford the damned ultrasounds :cry: So now I'm sitting here, not knowing if everything is ok because they decided to change the rules on me :nope:

I'm stuck..........I don't know what to do :cry:


----------



## LLbean

cebethel said:


> I went to my ob yesterday & she asked me if I had gone to the perinatologist for the "much needed" (her words) ultrasound. What? What much needed ultrasound at the perinatologist??
> 
> Apparently 2 weeks ago when I had the last ultrasound they were supposed to tell me that they couldn't see the baby very well, so they're not sure if everything is ok or not. What??
> 
> They call the perinatologist, ultrasounds are from $516 if you pay up front or $1000 if I make payments............
> 
> On top of that nice piece of news, the ob office said that I need to pay for ultrasounds upfront now, instead of the payments that they had suggested in the beginning. I'm feeling like a total failure.............I can't afford the damned ultrasounds :cry: So now I'm sitting here, not knowing if everything is ok because they decided to change the rules on me :nope:
> 
> I'm stuck..........I don't know what to do :cry:

What on earth? Where do you live? this is nonsense! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, why didn't you tell me this! :hugs::cry::cry:


Can you go to the ER and let them scan you there? Claim cramping.


----------



## LLbean

What is this that they can't see the baby well? Not sure I even understand that...at 18 weeks they should see if there is a baby or not for Pete's sake!


----------



## cebethel

I didn't say anything cause I feel like a bum...........

I'm supposed to be able to get these things done & I can't :blush:

What sort of mother can't afford ultrasounds? :cry:


----------



## cebethel

The ob told me yesterday that because the baby was moving so much that they couldn't see the heart, kidneys, spine & cranial measurements

My blood pressure was pretty high yesterday too, its just keeps getting better & better :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, I have told you a million times, let us in on these things, it's why we are here...none of us are perfect.:hugs::hugs:

With that said, you have to go to the ER and let them check you, they will bill you and you can make payments on it.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

So sorry to hear Eva...try to stay calm, I'm sure the baby is just fine...especially moving so much


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I seriously need chocolate........

some sugar free stuff that tastes like regular chocolate..........

oh and cake, and gimme a soda to wash it all down


----------



## dachsundmom

No...you can have a carrot, lol


----------



## Butterfly67

Eva, like B says, get yourself on here so we can support you :hugs::hugs::hugs: Don't struggle with things on your own. Having $500+ is not a prerequisite to being a great mother :hugs: (if it was most people would be out of luck!). If you can do what B said and get to the ER that sounds like a good solution. But, with the baby wriggling away like mad it seems like it must be doing quite well :hugs::hugs:


----------



## VIKK1

Mmmmmm Chocolate :)

I've weigh in at weightwatchers tonight as well :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> No...you can have a carrot, lol

:haha::haha::haha:

and a glass of water :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

O Eva ,am sure all is fine ,can u not fon your doc and tell him your concerns and get a rescan?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Eva :hugs:

What the hell is a peratinologist anyway? I'm with Brooke on this one, go to the ER and let them sort out the billing.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

Eva, :hugs: where do you live? Are you in the US? Please, please, please do not feel bad. This doesn't sound right. This has nothing to do with how wonderful a mother you will be. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:flower:

Another long day for me :wacko: I had my flu shot though, my arm is hurting now, but at least I am a bit more protected against bugs.

Despie hunni how are you feeling now? is that cold shifting? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom, are you feeling better? :hugs:

Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax darling, I agree with NorthStar (I read it on another thread) your OH might surprise you with the talk. mine did! 

Eva, what a load of rubbish they told you! are you sure they are not trying to make money out of scans? I am sure your baby is fine, specially with all the movement.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

Knock on wood, so far, so good today. I didn't take my prenatal, bc I think I am allergic to something in it. I still itch, but not nearly as badly and my digestive system seems to be cooperating.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:
> 
> Knock on wood, so far, so good today. I didn't take my prenatal, bc I think I am allergic to something in it. I still itch, but not nearly as badly and my digestive system seems to be cooperating.:haha:

You didn't even have to use your AK....

I've gotta say it was a good day :haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Imagine having a baby with another man, not because you're having an affair, but because there was a BOGOF on at Asda and you thought it would save the time requried in having sex with DH :rofl:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:



sumatwsimit said:


> mexican, viking and spanish jizz... you can see where we map our fantasies :haha: i'd unfortunately have to head to the sweet section where you find turkish delight or hubby would be suspicious with a blonde and blue eyed baby.
> 
> nstar - can you imagine women scrapping over the jizz tins in asda, especially when there's discount on.

Oh on that note... I would have to find my jizz in the Welsh section, as my OH is Welsh... maybe next to the Welsh Cakes :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Either that or you could buy Tom Jones' jizz in the home entertainment section :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, if I don't like a feature that DH has, can I buy jizz that doesn't look like him?:blush::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Tom Jones Jizz!!!!:xmas1::xmas1: :xmas21::xmas19:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:
> 
> Knock on wood, so far, so good today. I didn't take my prenatal, bc I think I am allergic to something in it. I still itch, but not nearly as badly and my digestive system seems to be cooperating.:haha:

Glad to hear!! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> So, if I don't like a feature that DH has, can I buy jizz that doesn't look like him?:blush::haha:

What like republicanism?:winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus09 said:


> Tom Jones Jizz!!!!:xmas1::xmas1: :xmas21::xmas19:
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Off the top off my head I couldn't think of anyone else who was Welsh, sorry Sus :haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Tom Jones Jizz!!!!:xmas1::xmas1: :xmas21::xmas19:
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Off the top off my head I couldn't think of anyone else who was Welsh, sorry Sus :haha:Click to expand...

It was really funny though :haha::haha::haha::haha:
My OH is in shock since I told him, he thinks I have lost it... Probably!:xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So, if I don't like a feature that DH has, can I buy jizz that doesn't look like him?:blush::haha:
> 
> What like republicanism?:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I could do without the red hair...:blush:


----------



## NorthStar

I think that unless you had a Celtic ancestor, your dark haired genes will crush N's :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I think that unless you had a Celtic ancestor, your dark haired genes will crush N's :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> I think that unless you had a Celtic ancestor, your dark haired genes will crush N's :haha:
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So, if I don't like a feature that DH has, can I buy jizz that doesn't look like him?:blush::haha:
> 
> What like republicanism?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I could do without the red hair...:blush:Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> So, if I don't like a feature that DH has, can I buy jizz that doesn't look like him?:blush::haha:
> 
> What like republicanism?:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: I could do without the red hair...:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

AWWW Lovely! I saw your kids before, and they are all gorgeous! 
AAAAAAAWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW She looks like a princess!!!!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love red hair, but I am Korean, it could look really, really scary!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I love red hair as well, my cousin has red hair and I always wanted to be like her, she is so beautiful.

I sort of see your point Dmom, but it could look good as well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Red hair and yellow skin?:nope: This one has kept me up at night.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

I just thought of lovely long red hair and beautiful eyes! Thinking of a girl here.


----------



## Desperado167

Aw bless Brooke ,I bet your kids are beautiful ,I mean u are stunning and your dh is pretty handsome too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

But it's just a weird combo and I know the red hair is dominant in his family bc 3 of the 4 kids got it. Well, there's not a whole lot I can do about it, so I might as well man up to it.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

I had to google it and I find it very beautiful!!! 
I second what T says, you are beautiful and your DH is good looking as well, a lovely combo.
 



Attached Files:







Image 3.jpg
File size: 29.5 KB
Views: 3


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::blush:


----------



## Sus09

eh? Where did my photos go????
Two have gone!!:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> But it's just a weird combo and I know the red hair is dominant in his family bc 3 of the 4 kids got it. Well, there's not a whole lot I can do about it, so I might as well man up to it.:haha:

U can only have a red head child if both you and your oh carry the gene b ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ah! Silly me:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh:
I had two many windows open and I deleted them by mistake! :dohh::dohh:

Really? I carry the Gene! I wonder if my OH does as well :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! :hugs:

On a happier note, NOT, N is making tacos tonight? Please start praying for me.:cry::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Oh no! Tacos?:argh:

Make sure he cooks everything propperly! Better overcooked!!
Get him a food probe for Christmas!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Oh no! Tacos?:argh:
> 
> Make sure he cooks everything propperly! Better overcooked!!
> Get him a food probe for Christmas!!

:cry::cry::cry: We have two of them; a regular one and an infrared thermometer.


----------



## Sus09

Oh my god, even an infrared one!!! I wish I had one of those.
Tell him to use them and to make sure the core temperature reaches a high temp for 2 minutes otherwise you won´t eat it!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I will tell him that. I mean, seriously, how can one ruin tacos?:cry::wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie your daughter is fully cute enough to be on tv, she's fully gorgeous.

I also think the chick from True Blood with red hair is beautifulhttps://trueblood.wikia.com/wiki/Jessica_Hamby

DM listen to Despie, you can't have a red head unless both you and DH carry the gene, ultimately you could have a red haired grandchild depending on who your kid has a kid with.

Me, on the other hand, I'm quite likely to have a redhead, we're both Scottish, pale and blue eyed, and D has redheads in his family (though he's got brown hair)


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no! Tacos?:argh:
> 
> Make sure he cooks everything propperly! Better overcooked!!
> Get him a food probe for Christmas!!
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: We have two of them; a regular one and an infrared thermometer.Click to expand...

And still he manages to poison you?:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, yes he does...IDK how or why, but he still cannot cook.:cry:

But, it would be impossible to ruin a taco; all he has to do is cook the mince.:nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Mince is tiny little pieces, it is probably a lot safer that way :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

cebethel said:


> I went to my ob yesterday & she asked me if I had gone to the perinatologist for the "much needed" (her words) ultrasound. What? What much needed ultrasound at the perinatologist??
> 
> Apparently 2 weeks ago when I had the last ultrasound they were supposed to tell me that they couldn't see the baby very well, so they're not sure if everything is ok or not. What??
> 
> They call the perinatologist, ultrasounds are from $516 if you pay up front or $1000 if I make payments............
> 
> On top of that nice piece of news, the ob office said that I need to pay for ultrasounds upfront now, instead of the payments that they had suggested in the beginning. I'm feeling like a total failure.............I can't afford the damned ultrasounds :cry: So now I'm sitting here, not knowing if everything is ok because they decided to change the rules on me :nope:
> 
> I'm stuck..........I don't know what to do :cry:

Perinatologist is a specialist that measure the baby and checks the Ultrasounds for Downs and other problems. A regular OB is not trained in that area. However they should be able to at least let you at this point as whether you really need to go see one. They probably automatically sending you because of your age. Most women over 35 in the US are sent to one... Did you take any of the NT testing? Plus the fact that is getting really late in the game to see if there are problems. 19 weeks is when I get my final scan for the Perinatologist. Wow I'd be pissed if they told me that..


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I love red hair, but I am Korean, it could look really, really scary!:haha::hugs:

The baby will be beautiful! I have a redhead and am wondering on the next one if it will have the red head gene too...


----------



## dachsundmom

Anyone know if it's a problem that I couldn't log off of BnB on my work computer tonight bc it crashed? Will I show logged on all night? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Lol no idea


----------



## dachsundmom

Lovely...:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Well am I always showing online? That answers your question... I never log off at home lol. On via cell now hahaha


----------



## dachsundmom

No you don't! Thanks, lol.

I figured I'd get booted for stalking or something like that, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Well oh came home last night at midnight ,by the time he had his dinner and shower it was almost half twelve but he did take two macca yesterday and was able to oblige although the two of us were exhausted ,am awake and completely loaded still with the cold ,it's so annoying:cry:,.today it's my babies school nativity play and she's playing the part of Eve ,my oh said just u stay in bed love and I will go :wacko:,As IF ?....I cant wait to see her . So my opks are still neg but a bit darker than yesterday and I had a big temp rise :shrug:So I really don't know if I have missed my surge or it's coming today ,but I am covered I hope for the last two days .So how's everyone else today ?B,are u still alive ?sum ,hope u are making the most of that positive opk ,jodes ,hope u feel better today ,I miss you ,:cry:Indigo and wooly ,please come see us soon ,:hugs::hugs:Sus n,s ss googly llbean jax bf mon Sarah keekee mtbim ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning despie! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry you're still poorly chick, that sucks. You have too much to do to be poorly! Aw, nativities make me bawl :cry:. And you're hardcore DTD even when you both feel like crap :thumbup:. Hope you start to feel better soon honey.

Dmom, are you still with us? Praying you're not in taco hell :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Cebethel OMG, seriously that is terrible, if they couldn't do all the measurements last time then surely you shouldn't have to pay for another scan :hugs:. Way to go to make you feel anxious. I'm sure the babe is fine and dandy :hugs: and I hope you get your scan one way or another.

Jax, that all sounds hopeful! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Make sure you hold him to that :winkwink:.

Sus, NS, LL, M2B, BF, Garnet and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I LOL'd at the jizz off the shelf :haha:, that's some seriously funny sh1t. You girls are the best tonic EVER.  I'm still off work, now with a chest infection :growlmad:. and the cat shitteth in the bath twice, a dirty protest I fear because I wouldn't get up and give him his breakfast at 5am. Naughty kitty.


----------



## Sus09

Despie, Keeks, hugs! Nasty bugs. Hope you both get better soon xxcc

Despie, update us on your DD's nativity performance please!

Keeks, naughty kitty!

Dmom, was the food cooked? Is your tummy ok?

Jax, Jodie, Butterfly, how are you today?

Hugs for all the rest xxxxxxxx

AFM, I had a bad reaction to my flu jab last night and this morning I fell at the station as the platform was icy :-( great start of the day!


----------



## NorthStar

Morning everyone :flower: thank God it's Friday :happydance:

D got home last night having driven through snow, sleet, hale and gale force winds :rain: so happy that he's home:happydance:

Working this morning and then taking the afternoon off, so I won't be around much

Despie, nativity plays, aww cute, you have to take lots of pictures (for you now, but also for embarrassing her at her 21st:haha:). Please dont' stress about the ov, last month your temp went up the day before you got the dip so it's just the same this month by the looks of it, and you do get a proper positive opk so I don't think you've missed it.

I hope DM has survived the tacos:wacko:

Poor Sus 

And big :hugs: to everyone else.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Morning!

Despie, yay for the hardcore BDing :happydance::happydance: and :awww: for the nativity play but sory you still feel cr*p :hugs::hugs:

Keeks, damn for the chest infection :hugs::hugs: but actually I thought considerate of the kitty not to cr*p on some carpet or expensive rug but instead in the bath :haha::haha::haha:

Sus, hope you didn't hurt yourself falling over and the reaction to the jab subsides quickly :hugs::hugs:

Dmom :sick:? Hope not :hugs::hugs:

NS, great that D is home and in time for O :happydance::happydance:

Jodes, LL, MTBIM, Garnet, Eva, Indigo, Jax, jodes, googly, hugs, milty, Oven, sumat and anyone else I missed :hugs::hugs: and :dust:


----------



## Jax41

Morning!! :hi:

Just catching up.......

Eva, where are you? Did you do as B suggested and go to the ER? Please come back and let us know you and :baby: are okay yea? :hugs:

Dmom, hope you're alive!!!!:thumbup: I left work last Friday and forgot to log off and was 'online' all weekend but not actually here, IYKWIM:winkwink::haha:

Northstar, glad D got home safely, have a lovely weekend together :hugs::hugs: Ps. did that totally useless solicitor of yours bring you good news this week?

Butterfly :happydance: just felt like a bit of dancing then....no not that kind!!!

Despie, so sorry you're feeling rubbish still but :thumbup: I'm totally impressed with you and DH on with the BD, allelujah for macca eh :winkwink: Have a lovely time at DD's nativity, send us some pix!

Sus, ouch! Just go careful and look after you, hope the reaction to the flu jab settles down :hugs:

Keeks, :thumbup: I've started the ball rolling so am going to keep it that way! Really hope you feel better soon, sounds miz, what films are you watching today? I ALWAYS watch Dirty Dancing when I'm feeling like poo....

AFM, my Mum had her eye done successfully yesterday all is well but unlike the other one she's got a real shiner, my poor Mum :hugs: I'd better crack on with work and catchup on what I missed doing yesterday, otherwise....I'm still waiting for the :witch: no sign of her yet!

Big, BIG hugs to everyone else - it's Friday!!! :happydance: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls.

T and Keek, I am so sorry you are both still sick.:hugs::hugs:

T, you are totally covered, so I wouldn't let panic set in.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!

Well, I did survive taco night and my digestive system is getting better; however, I am still very itchy.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Well, I did survive taco night and my digestive system is getting better; however, I am still very itchy.:nope:

B, maybe you're becoming immune to N's cooking talents then??:haha::haha: Can you take an antihistamine for the itchies?


----------



## dachsundmom

deleted


----------



## dachsundmom

My doc said no antihistamines for TTC, but I am not going to be able to hold out much longer; I took Benadryl the first night and it really does help.


----------



## Jax41

WOW! :shock: is that your new ring? Didn't think you 'did diamonds' though?????:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't do diamonds; last night DD asked why I wasn't wearing my new ring and I looked at her:wacko:? Anyway, long story short, N showed this to me, I tried it one, and it's back in the box.

IDK if she ruined his Xmas gift or what....


----------



## Jax41

Oops!!! :haha::haha::haha: He wouldn't buy you it though would he when he know's it's not your kinda thing, surely??


----------



## dachsundmom

J, here is my fear....I don't mean to sound ungrateful, that's not it...but after I flushed the ring, I made a joke and said, well, if we don't do IVF, I am taking that money and buying a rock. Well, N and I have never been on the same page with IVF, though I have always hoped to make it happen, and now I wonder if he took me seriously. :nope:

Anyway, IDK...


----------



## Sus09

Dmom do you have a new ring?

You have to do something about those itches, its a nightmare to have them.

Anyway, glad to hear you are still with us lol, how were the tacos?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, here is my fear....I don't mean to sound ungrateful, that's not it...but after I flushed the ring, I made a joke and said, well, if we don't do IVF, I am taking that money and buying a rock. Well, N and I have never been on the same page with IVF, though I have always hoped to make it happen, and now I wonder if he took me seriously. :nope:
> 
> Anyway, IDK...

Oh no! I guess you won't know until Christmas morning? Unless you say something off the cuff to test the water beforehand? Bet you're dreading that now :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, the tacos were edible, but I was so scared of them, that I only tasted them and I ate beans...DD opened a can of peas and called it dinner.:haha:

J, I am going to have to have the discussion, but IDK when.:cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, I really hope N gets you a nice new ring that you like and will wear :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Lovely Ladies! :flower:

Wowsa on the Rock D mom! Well maybe you will get both. Men get confused sometimes. Hope everyone is fine. Kinda teary today :cry:. Some events that I can't discuss about until all is confirmed has come up. The pregnancy hormone doesn't help the situation at all. I hope Eva got my message on the Periontogist (sp) . I hope everyone a wonderful Friday!! Waiting to hear about the string of Pregnancies that are going to happen for Christmas!!!:baby: Hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet....tell us when you are ready, but whatever it is, I hope you and your family will come through it unscathed.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, you sound like me and DH's SA!!!! :haha::haha: Seriously, if you know it's going to cause a prob over Christmas (and remember you've got a house full too) then you have to try and find the moment. You two seem good at talking......I'm sure the right moment will come up soon, how about when he's being your prep chef??? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Knowing me, the conversation will start after I have had a few drinks.:haha:

We talk very well; I just hate to stir the pot, so to speak.


----------



## Jax41

Ahh yes, after a few drinks when mouths have no brakes on them!!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies ,am just back ,keekee hope u feel better soon ,b glad u survived ,wot pic did I miss ,garnet ,we are always here for you ,love and prayers ,n.s thanks so much for your words of wisdom ,honest I don't know wot I would do without u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:jax and b.f love u guys , feeling so emotional again todsy and my boobs and tum have been sore all day ,this bloody cold isn't shifting .just got told off at the school as I picked my daughter up an hour early to save me two trips and I really didn't feel able to do it :growlmad::growlmad::grr::trouble:stupid teachers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

A teacher got snarky with you?:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> A teacher got snarky with you?:growlmad:

Yea b and I actually felt like smacking her as I am so tired and not in the mood for it ,one of my kids finish at two and the other at three and it's a 30 minute trip back and forward and I just didn't feel up to doing it :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> A teacher got snarky with you?:growlmad:
> 
> Yea b and I actually felt like smacking her as I am so tired and not in the mood for it ,one of my kids finish at two and the other at three and it's a 30 minute trip back and forward and I just didn't feel up to doing it :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I can't say I blame you; is there another child that some of your kids could carpool with, saving you a trip?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> A teacher got snarky with you?:growlmad:
> 
> Yea b and I actually felt like smacking her as I am so tired and not in the mood for it ,one of my kids finish at two and the other at three and it's a 30 minute trip back and forward and I just didn't feel up to doing it :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: I can't say I blame you; is there another child that some of your kids could carpool with, saving you a trip?:hugs:Click to expand...

There is but I hadnt arranged anything and it was a last minute thing but I will arrange it for next week ,:thumbup:Did u get a new ring ?xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:, don't listen to them you're Mum and the boss!!!


----------



## LLbean

Despie...so sorry you don't feel well and a teacher was giving you attitude...she is lucky it was you and not me...ask my daughter HAHAHA...she avoided my contact with teachers as much as she could

Brook where is the ring? OMG I so want to see it!!! Email it to me if you like

Garnet...worried not knowing what happened now ...sending you many hugs

everyone else LOVE YA ALL!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok...give me a minute; I will repost the pic. LOL


----------



## dachsundmom




----------



## Jodes2011

wow thats big :thumbup: :hugs: and i like it very much.

T i have moments like that with my kids teachers silly t**ts. :hugs::hugs:

Garnet i hope everything is ok? :hugs:

One of my bff was pregnant with her 9th child and she lost it last night and was rushed to a&e. She was 11 weeks. :cry: She's ok now though but no more children for her because the doctor said so :shrug: I can't do with anymore bad news :nope: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, I love it, if you don't want it... :haha::haha::haha:

Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:xmas1: Dmom! That's one big rock!!! It's beautiful.

:wave: Morning all.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think my DH might have taken me seriously about the IVF money.:nope: 

:cry::cry::cry: You're poor friend; I am so very sorry.


----------



## dachsundmom

It looks bigger than what it is; I have very small fingers, lol.


----------



## MommyToBeIsMe

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jodes, I'm so sorry for your friend.


----------



## NorthStar

Wow B that is a stunning ring, did he have the helpful factsheet with him when he shopped?

Even on small fingers that's a rock :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think my DH might have taken me seriously about the IVF money.:nope:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: You're poor friend; I am so very sorry.

omg i hope not B :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK how to approach it, without seeming ungrateful...he hasn't given it to me yet, but it is very possible that he took me literally and is trying to make me feel better.

We got the insurance $ for the toilet ring, but it won't cover IVF.


NS, yes...I stupidly showed him the fact sheet...as a joke. I told him I wanted a 20 carat pink stone.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Handle this one with care, that's for sure.

I don't think DH would do anything crazy like blow all the savings on a ring though, not when you guys have been talking IVF in the new year.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope:

My itching is getting worse; am convinced it's stress.:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Well it's been a stressy couple of weeks for you, domestically speaking, with the ring, and the cupboard and the bad food :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope:
> 
> My itching is getting worse; am convinced it's stress.:haha:

Could very well be - or of course there is T's theory :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMFG, what if it was the cabinet $....that could vry well be; he was telling me 2 nights ago that the mold is gone and we don't need to replace them.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes ,your poor friend ,:cry::cry::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

OMG I LOVE that rock!!! see I do love sparkly things AND love that it is not a ROUND rock...mine is a princess cut one...LOVE sparkles!!!

Broke, just ask him (before you get the visitors over) where you stand with the possibility of IVF. Tell him you love the ring and don't want to have mixed feelings about it if the ring means no IVF for you. Diamonds are forever they say but a baby is the world! Tell him you really want to have his baby because it would be so cute!

You know the guy and what makes him tick but ask him for a time to talk first and let him know he is not in trouble...I will send you an email with tips lol


----------



## LLbean

Jodes so sad about your friend :(


----------



## dachsundmom

Elizabeth...got it! Will read it after work tonight. Does it work for you and R?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Elizabeth...got it! Will read it after work tonight. Does it work for you and R?:hugs:

my friend, it works for ANY man in your life!


----------



## LLbean

I do forget to use it from time to time LOL...but I HIGHLY recommend everyone attend that seminar... I would go again if I could!
https://www.understandmen.com/


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ladies ,am just back ,keekee hope u feel better soon ,b glad u survived ,wot pic did I miss ,garnet ,we are always here for you ,love and prayers ,n.s thanks so much for your words of wisdom ,honest I don't know wot I would do without u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:jax and b.f love u guys , feeling so emotional again todsy and my boobs and tum have been sore all day ,this bloody cold isn't shifting .just got told off at the school as I picked my daughter up an hour early to save me two trips and I really didn't feel able to do it :growlmad::growlmad::grr::trouble:stupid teachers :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Garnet

Jodes: Sorry about your friend!! :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm out for the weekend so won't be able to catchup until Monday, have a happy weekend everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> I'm out for the weekend so won't be able to catchup until Monday, have a happy weekend everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Its 1:45am and I can't get to sleep.............this stinks :dohh:

DH sorted out the dr's office for me, because I refuse to talk to any of them over the phone anymore as I am finding it very difficult to not call them a bunch of stupid beeeeeatches :blush:

They said they don't know why we got a call saying we had to pay everything upfront :dohh: All I know is that it stressed the shitake out of me :growlmad:

Soooooooo tomorrow...........wait, later (cause its now saturday) I will be having another ultrasound. I will give the sonographer the eye of doom if she tries to go fast like she did last time..........They better do a better job or I will be forced to take action..........................such as cursing at them under my breath....lol

Otr I could just wizz on the bathroom floor at the doctors office & say I missed the sample jar :haha:
Yes, I still have a sick sense of humor :thumbup:

If no one minds (let me know if you do mind) maybe I could post a pic of one of my ultrasounds? I don't want to upset anyone :flower:

Hope all you lovely ladies have a great weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs: OH! OH! Brooke, see urban decay has bought out Naked 2!! Although it looks much to similar to the original naked palette..

Alright, I'm out before I ramble about other useless info..........

Be good! be safe! and blah blah blah :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I would love to see the scan pic Eva :flower:


----------



## cebethel

Here it goes :flower:


Spoiler
18 weeks 1 day US
https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/18weeks1dayUS-smaller.jpg


----------



## Sus09

Oh my god, the scan is amazing!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG I can't see the scan aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrrrrgh :grr:


----------



## sumatwsimit

that's a fab pic, how cute. i can even see baby's thought bubbles above his or her head. :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wait, or is that what is called the placenta?! :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK so I remembered that my wireless signal doesn't let me see your pics so I got my phone and turned off wireless and saw it - phew - awesome pic! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Eva :cry::cry:Your baby ,he or she is adorable ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies!

Despie, big snotty :hugs: for you and I hope you feel better soon lovely. Damn those nowty teachers! :hugs:

Dmom, glad you're still with us and that rock is amazing :hugs:. Hope you get to have the chat with DH soon and the itching goes :hugs:.

Jodes :hugs: I'm so sorry about your friend honey :hugs:.

Cebethel awww! Lovely lovely scan pic :hugs:.

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you're ok.

Sus, Jax, NS, BF, M2B, sum and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM still full of snot :growlmad:. Although the guaifenesin (sp?) is helping and lordy but it's doing the job on my CM already. Twice yesterday I thought I'd peed myself :blush:. Big CM, a CBFM high and a huge temp drop and it's only CD #7...WTF??? I'm starting to think that every other cycle is weird :shrug: Anyway, still ill so not reading anything into anything. Hey ho.

Have a great weekend ladies! :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee that's great the extra cm and high on your cbfm ,:happydance::happydance:Is this your first month using it?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,:flower:Still feeling like crap and I have used up all my 39 opks and am still none the wiser :shrug:No doubt I will get my peak today wen I have no tests left .had a lovely lie in and dh is making a cooked breakfast for everyone yum ,How's everyone else doing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Despie, sorry you're still feeling crap, I can't see your chart for some reason today BUT going by yesterday it looked like today or tomorrow was going to be it - what were the temps doing this morning?

Keeks, you've got a major mucus situation on your hands girl, but get on the biohazard suit and get jiggy with it.

AFM, OH wasn't feeling the best yesterday and I didn't push the sex, would rather leave it until I get a +, I'm not stressing with this cycle as I thought we were out anyway due timing.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi Despie, sorry you're still feeling crap, I can't see your chart for some reason today BUT going by yesterday it looked like today or tomorrow was going to be it - what were the temps doing this morning?
> 
> Keeks, you've got a major mucus situation on your hands girl, but get on the biohazard suit and get jiggy with it.
> 
> AFM, OH wasn't feeling the best yesterday and I didn't push the sex, would rather leave it until I get a +, I'm not stressing with this cycle as I thought we were out anyway due timing.

My temp is down to 36.18.can u see my chart now ?do u only test once a day ?I have been testing every four hours to make sure I don't miss my peak :dohh:Becsuse my surge only lasts twelve hours ,hope oh feels better today .I can honestly say oh and I really struggled last night as we were so tired ,he wasn't home till eleven last night and then had dinner and shower and it was almost one o clock during the nite by the tine we dtd ,I swear I am so happy he's at home now ,I really do take my hat of to you Hun having to cope with dh being away all the time ,I swear I can't take much more of it :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Ok cool I can see the chart now, it was probalby me, my computer crashed last night and I had to reformat it so it's deleted a bunch of stuff like cookies and things :wacko:

I test once a day until I start getting more of a second line, at which point I go to 4 hourly roughly.

You are probably on for today or tomorrow. Don't panic about opks, as long as you are DTD (and you are!) the temping will confirm Ov anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ok cool I can see the chart now, it was probalby me, my computer crashed last night and I had to reformat it so it's deleted a bunch of stuff like cookies and things :wacko:
> 
> I test once a day until I start getting more of a second line, at which point I go to 4 hourly roughly.
> 
> You are probably on for today or tomorrow. Don't panic about opks, as long as you are DTD (and you are!) the temping will confirm Ov anyway :thumbup:

Thanks lovely ,wot would I do without you ,love you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, I am so sorry that you aren't feeling any better.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


Girls, I am an itching fool and am about at my end. I have been using my fancy $90 hair brush, which was pure shit for my hair, as a back scratcher and I think I am starting to lose skin.:haha::haha::haha::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I can't see your chart, but I thought you were a 2-3 days out yesterday, so I totally agree with NS!


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> Eva...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, I am so sorry that you aren't feeling any better.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Girls, I am an itching fool and am about at my end. I have been using my fancy $90 hair brush, which was pure shit for my hair, as a back scratcher and I think I am starting to lose skin.:haha::haha::haha::cry:

Oh no, that must be horrible for you :hugs:

Have you taken some of DD's super heavy duty allergy meds?

Now I'm going to recommend something, which is once the "sun is over the yard arm" as they say in Aus (ie noon) that you pour yourself a couple of strong alcoholic drinks, seriously it will desensitize you and calm the itching.

Yeah you won't get much done today, and it's not a long term solution, but it will get you through the day until you figure this out.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am going to jump on the 'fragrance-free' bandwagon and replace my laundry detergent and fabric softener this morning.

This is what is weird, it's only my torso that itches; my lower arms and legs are fine.:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

B :wacko::wacko::wacko: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

NS :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Keeks :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:

Sumat :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Everyone else :haha::haha::haha: :rofl: :dust:


----------



## NorthStar

You're not wearing a nice new knit top or anything are you DM?

BF :hugs: sorry for the BFN but I was looking at stats last night, 9DPO is still early (and I'm saying that as a stats person). 

I POAS (opk) again and it is still not positive. This bonus cycle, I'm going to try less sex - hell I've tried everything else :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B sorry u still have this shitty rash,:cry:,am still holding out it's the preggo rash I had :thumbup:Butterfly ,sorry for the bfn , but as n.s says it's still early ,do we get to see the pic ?sus ,morning lovely wherever u are ,jodes ,were are u huni ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope u are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No new clothes or anything like that...


----------



## NorthStar

This is strange, I got hives once after eating a Mexican style pizza, the doctor recommended tons of anti-histamine but also some coal tar solution which you put in the bath.

I hate baths btw...:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hello:wave::hugs::hugs:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Poor you lovely, still with that cold :cry: lets go and :ninja: those bugs!! 

B, OMG I can´t believe you are itching so badly!! Do you have a rash as well? Have you told your doctor? Maybe it is stress? I get bat stress itches and eczema every now and again. 

Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, Hope you are having a good weekend! :thumbup::happydance:

Keeks, how are you feeling lovely? any better?

Sum, M2B, LL, Eva, Garnet, NS, Jodie and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


I have just been food shopping today and I am planning to make Indigo´s easy apple cake today, got the recipe printed :thumbup: I am also going to my in laws today, to play witht their little 7 year old girl. Poor thing she is autistic :cry: But she is a little princess, I love her to bits and enjoy being with her so I will have a great afternoon :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi everyone - had a busy afternoon and off out again shortly for an indian with dh. just wanted to say helloooo :hugs:

picked up another student today...THE MOTHER of my saturday students! i wanted to tell her that i no longer teach adults and just focus on the kids but i didn't have the heart (nor the balls) to say no to her :dohh: she was so excited when she asked me if i'd do it i just couldn't say no. i'm so weak :nope:

dmom, that itch by the way sounds dodgy, you poor thing. finding the culprit will be like looking for a needle in a haystack i bet. you do right by changing your softener and that, i'd have a look at food you've been eating too. anything different i.e. canned sauces or tinned preserves you've eaten recently? 

my sister once came out with a shocking pulsating rash that covered her body. it actually came on in minutes and she ended up looking like the world map. it turned out to be a new saddle cleaner (she was polishing her horse saddle) she was using that afternoon...it has some sort of chemicals or something in it that made her body go crazy. it just shows it could be absolutely anything (sorry i'm no help am i) :dohh: :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

NorthStar said:


> This is strange, I got hives once after eating a Mexican style pizza, the doctor recommended tons of anti-histamine but also some coal tar solution which you put in the bath.
> 
> I hate baths btw...:haha:

nstar. i used to bath in that smelly coal tar stuff as a kid. it is supposed to be good for eczema.


----------



## dachsundmom

The itching might be stress related...I bought some new lotion and body wash this morning at Walmart, which I have to tell you is hell on earth at Xmas time.

I think Asda is a Walmart store?:shrug:

Sus, do you know where on the Autism spectrum your IL's DD falls?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus - enjoy your afternoon :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Sum!

Yes, Asda is a Walmart store, I shop there quite often.

I am not sure where on the Autism spectrum she is, they have not told me much about her condition.
She is 7, she does not speak yet, she only does some squeeks:cry: Only recently she started showing understanding any instruction given to her, and she lests you know what she wants like pointing or giving you something to play with. 
I would love to know where in the spectrum she is as I have worked with autistic people ans Aspergers syndrome in the past. But it seems like they don´t want to call her condition by the real name, when I feel there is nothing to be ashamed about!


----------



## dachsundmom

Is she an only child?


----------



## Sus09

Yes, she is, as she is autistic they don´t want to have another one. 

I always believed that another child would help her development, but they always protect her from interacting with other children. 
I guess if G and I have a child it will do her the world of good, I might be wrong though as I am no expert in those conditions. 

She is lovely though, very affectionate, I can´t wait to see her this afternoon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Does she get to be around other children at all?


----------



## Sus09

Only in school, but she is a special needs class surounded by adults all the time, I don´t think she mixes with other children at all.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> Only in school, but she is a special needs class surounded by adults all the time, I don´t think she mixes with other children at all.

:nope::nope::nope::nope: I think being around all types of kids, might be the best thing for her.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I think the same, but they really protect her from anything that might upset her:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a tough position to be in....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well girls ,the gods are finally shining on me ,I just went to the chemist for something for my cold and asked for some opks ,the girl had two packs out the back that were out of date yesterday and gave me them for free :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I can't believe it 15 cbdigis :),so I came home and poas and they are almost positive :) am also starting to feel warm and get o pain ,aw I am so happy ..I have been hounding them for nearly three years now and she is getting some help but not enough .happy days ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

:yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## LLbean

Despie what a score!!! Good job on the free OPKs!!

Eva...LOVELY U/S so happy they saw are seeing you after all!

Dmom...omg...have you seen a dermatologist? Could it be your skin is dry cause of the weather? I get really itchy this time of year here too... Try using oatmeal soaps and stuff see if it helps. I would not use no heavy duty allergy anything just in case...but I was told when pregnant that Benadryl was fine so... Eat more avocados and see if that helps?

HI EVERYONE and I hope you all get well soon!


----------



## dachsundmom

I bought some Aveeno oatmeal stuff this morning and if it doesn't get better by Monday, I'll call my derm.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Elizabeth :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well we are forecast snow for tomorrow ,and I love to look at it but dread the kids travelling in it ,dd fell down the stairs of a double decker bus last December wen she slipped on ice at the top of the stairs ,she nearly broke her neck :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well girls ,the gods are finally shining on me ,I just went to the chemist for something for my cold and asked for some opks ,the girl had two packs out the back that were out of date yesterday and gave me them for free :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I can't believe it 15 cbdigis :),so I came home and poas and they are almost positive :) am also starting to feel warm and get o pain ,aw I am so happy .to top it off I got a message from my sons old helper from school to tell me they had a spot for my youngest with the educational physchologist to be assessed for dyslexia :) .I have been hounding them for nearly three years now and she is getting some help but not enough .happy days ,xxxxxxxxxx

Glad things are looking up for you! Like we said "no more drama" for you for a while... :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

cebethel said:


> Here it goes :flower:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 18 weeks 1 day US
> https://www.primliciousgraphics.com/pictures/18weeks1dayUS-smaller.jpg

Great pictures and glad your husband worked it out and you don't need to be under anymore stress than needed... Scan looks wonderful...:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks garnet ,hope evrtythings working out for you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi: Hope everyone's having a lovely Sunday.

Despie, yay for good things happening to you! You deserve it :hugs:. Hope you are starting to feel better too. Boo for snow though, great if you don't have to go anywhere but pants if you do.

Dmom, aw honey I bet you are being driven mad by that itching :hugs:. Hope the oatmeal works and/or you find the cause of it. I'm itching in sympathy for you.

Sus :hugs: hope you had a lovely afternoon with your little girl. 

NS, jax, suma, BF, garnet, cebethel, LL, jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM I'm feeling a little better today so yay for that. I'm going to have a walk to the store to get the sunday papers and a hot roast chicken for tea. Nom nom. I love sundays.


----------



## sumatwsimit

excellent despie - i bet u feel like christmas has come early with the opk's, get set to it now :hugs:. glad everything is getting sorted with your son at school finally, you must have been really frustrated with the lack of support - the systems are so slow sometimes and unfortunately it is a case of who shouts the loudest gets heard. 

keekee- morning :flower: enjoy your roast chicken. :hugs:

as for me - off out for the day with dh for some retail therapy. both of us are wanting winter stuff so it is going to be a lonnng indecisive day... hopefully a productive one. 

have a great sunday everyone. :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg look at my temp drop plus I got a positive opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,keekee I love Sunday's too only it's my hardest day of the week ,sum ,enjoy your retail therapy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning everyone else ,well I got some night nurse tabs and went back to bed this morning and am only up ,I still feel like crap but managed to dtd early this morning and am happy I have it out of the way as I got my positive opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so tired and am meant to go visiting my aunts and my Sil but I really can't even shift myself for the shower todsy ,:nope:how's everyone else?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What are Night Nurse tabs?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What are Night Nurse tabs?:hugs:

They are for the cold and flu ,I did get a good sleep with them but feel no better :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What are Night Nurse tabs?:hugs:
> 
> They are for the cold and flu ,I did get a good sleep with them but feel no better :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Are the kids sick, too?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What are Night Nurse tabs?:hugs:
> 
> They are for the cold and flu ,I did get a good sleep with them but feel no better :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Are the kids sick, too?Click to expand...

No just me ,I am trying to be really careful with washing my hands and sneezing into a hanky ,hope they don't get it ,I cant remember feeling this awful with the cold ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Omg look at my temp drop plus I got a positive opk :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dohh:

:hi:

Wow what a temp drop T, good job you got busy :thumbup: - sorry you are feeling so crap though :hugs::hugs:

Doing some painting today for the first time since I got back to the Uk as I need to do a couple of a gallery for this week :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Hey T, sound like you have this one covered, I'd prob lay off the night nurse though, as it might have stuff in there that will dry up EWCM? Just stick to the guafesnin cough medicine babe.

Well it was snowing here this morning but it didn't lie, but damn it's cold :cold:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS, since that one confuses you...just say the snow didn't "stick.":haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie what a dip!!!!!!!!!! Hope you feel better soon

Brooke hope your itching is improving

HI EVERYONE!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hey T, sound like you have this one covered, I'd prob lay off the night nurse though, as it might have stuff in there that will dry up EWCM? Just stick to the guafesnin cough medicine babe.
> 
> Well it was snowing here this morning but it didn't lie, but damn it's cold :cold:

Thanks babe :dohh:I have taken three of them ,have I blown my chances now ?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

No,you haven't blown anything chick, because Ov day is only today (or tomorrow?) I'd just quit now, just in case it dries up the wrong bit of you :hugs: having the cold really does suck.

If you take the cough bottle with only guafesnin in it, it will still help the cold, but not dry you up :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> No,you haven't blown anything chick, because Ov day is only today (or tomorrow?) I'd just quit now, just in case it dries up the wrong bit of you :hugs: having the cold really does suck.
> 
> If you take the cough bottle with only guafesnin in it, it will still help the cold, but not dry you up :thumbup:

Thanks Hun ,I see u got your positive opk yesterday too :happydance::happydance:So glad this month all worked out for you ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so its snowing ,bring on the madness ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so its snowing ,bring on the madness ,:hugs::hugs:

Is it cold enough for the snow to stick?


----------



## LLbean

Awwww Brooke love your new avatar :)


----------



## NorthStar

We've had some snow flurries, and have black ice out on the roads and pavements :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> We've had some snow flurries, and have black ice out on the roads and pavements :growlmad:

Do your roads get well-salted?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so its snowing ,bring on the madness ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Is it cold enough for the snow to stick?Click to expand...

Yep def ,I think we will wake up in the morning to a carpet of snow ,xxx


----------



## Desperado167

So hubby has just made me a beautiful roast chicken dinner ,with mashed and roast potatoes carrots cabbage cauliflower cheese and nice thick gravy ,Am stuffed ,am so lucky he can cook as the kids would starve wen I am sick .I just don't have the energy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We've had some snow flurries, and have black ice out on the roads and pavements :growlmad:
> 
> Do your roads get well-salted?Click to expand...

Last 2 winters they have ran out of salt in places, plus with cutbacks they haven't salted the residential streets, or pavements, also some parts of Scotland, the temp gets below -10C and salt isn't that effective at those temps :cold:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> We've had some snow flurries, and have black ice out on the roads and pavements :growlmad:
> 
> Do your roads get well-salted?Click to expand...
> 
> Last 2 winters they have ran out of salt in places, plus with cutbacks they haven't salted the residential streets, or pavements, also some parts of Scotland, the temp gets below -10C and salt isn't that effective at those temps :it ,I swear I am on egg shells till he comes home from school ,:nope:Click to expand...


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Do the kids have to wear school uniform shoes Despie? Otherwise I'd be getting them hiking boots with a good grip on them

Also I bought ice grips last year for when I have to go out on foot, it makes a huge difference - I got them in Tiso and they do kids ones as well :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Send the snow down here! :haha: :happydance::happydance: :cold:


----------



## dachsundmom

Shoes with ice grips? I don't even wear socks in the winter, LOL


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope you all had a great Sunday!

NorthStar, Despie, I hear it is snowing where you are? Is it bad? Nothing in Wales... for now, but it is freezing cold at the moment!! 

Dmom I LOVE your avatar it is soooo cute, those doxies are adorable :awww:

I have been away all day today, had a Spa day, massage, 2 hours in the gym, swimming and I feel great now! :happydance: I also went back home to find my hubby all over me so we had some Sunday sexy time! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Sus :thumbup: sounds good.

today we've had some flurries of snow, sleet and now major black ice everywhere, I went out and panic bought petrol milk and bread because our forecast for the rest of the week is really bad. If I hadn't been wearing hiking boots I would've slipped over de-icing the car too :cold:


----------



## Sus09

Northstar Take care with that nasty black ice,:hugs::hugs: I almost had a car accident last year due to it! 

I did see the forecast on the TV and thought of you and Despie straight away!
Do you have to travel this week?


----------



## NorthStar

Nope, I'm home until the new year :happydance:

D has to travel though, he's going back to work Thursday morning :cry: maybe he'll have to go back early if the forecast doesn't improve.


----------



## Sus09

Great that you are staying home:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Not so good for D :cry: It must be hard for you guys to travel so much all the the time!


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I am ready for this cycle to end...I need drugs for my itching.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,glad u had a great time today and it was much deserved ,n.s the kids wear boots to school in the winter but my 13 year old will only wear pumps which are very slippy ,it's all about the style for her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Teens and style:dohh: We have all been there though :haha::blush:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: How is your cold?


----------



## NorthStar

Sus09 said:


> Great that you are staying home:hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Not so good for D :cry: It must be hard for you guys to travel so much all the the time!

Well I knew that was his job when we first started going out Sus, and my dad also worked away when we were kids, so in some ways I'm used to it, it's not unusal amongst my extended family and friends at all for the men to work away offshore. 

Mind you, I didn't start a job where I had to travel until the beginning of this year, that does make it that extra bit harder for TTC purposes :wacko:

But for me, a good job in this part of the world is not that easy to come by in the current financial climate, so I just need to suck it up. If we manage to have a :baby: then D will still work away but I might have to look for another job, or only travel when he is home.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Teens and style:dohh: We have all been there though :haha::blush:
> 
> Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: How is your cold?

It's actually just starting to lift a bit ,been looking for my cat all day and couldn't find her ,went out with some leftover roast chicken and she was in the mummy rabbits hutch sleeping with her ,bless her ,it's freezing ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Northstar you are right, in the current climate a good job is not easy to find, and as we said the other day, we need to stay were we are for TTC purposes and Maternity leave...

My friend´s parner also works away, he is away from 3 to 6 weeks on the ships, however they managed to get Pg with their second baby and she is 40:thumbup:


Despie, How sweet, your kitty sleeping witht the rabbit :awww: Bless her, I bet she felt cosy and warm there. How is she by the way?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well it is freezing cold and wet here and I am dreading getting my kids out of bed ,my opkstill has a really good dark line so I am gonna squeeze one more time out of dh wen the kids head to school.then am hoping I am done for this month ,let's hope my temp rises tomorrow morning ,how's everyone else today sus ss sum googly jax keekee b n.s jodes llbean mtbim garnet Sarah bf wooly indigo ,have a lovely day ladies ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

squeezing another one out :haha: i love that, it is so true though isn't it. i feel like that every month when i'm flagging on the last attempt. looking at your chart, looks to me you've timed it perfectly, best of luck. xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> squeezing another one out :haha: i love that, it is so true though isn't it. i feel like that every month when i'm flagging on the last attempt. looking at your chart, looks to me you've timed it perfectly, best of luck. xxx

:haha::haha:Thanks sum ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning despie!! Morning Sum!

Dmom how is the itching?

Sqeezing one out!:haha::haha: i could not describe it better lol

:hugs::hugs::flower: to everyone.


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning all x


----------



## NorthStar

Hey everyone.

Winter wonderland here, and major disruption on the roads, I'm very happy that I can work from home today :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning! :hi:

Chart is looking good Despie, think you are well covered :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies .thanks bf ,:hugs:N.s ,it's not so bad here now but very slippy ,am dreading doing the pick up todsy but thankfully I only have the one to do ,great u have a day at home ,morning jodes .lovely to see u back ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: squeezing one out :haha:

I've tried a new tactic this month, less sex :rofl: I wasn't in the mood last night and whilst previous months we've made an effort, last night I didn't even bother.

Got my temp rise and I'm manifesting the end of November cycle. Whilst my body hasn't quite bounced back yet from the EPO/BCP meltdown, it is possibly better this month than in the last 3 previous months, so I'm taking that as a win :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning despie!! Morning Sum!
> 
> Dmom how is the itching?
> 
> Sqeezing one out!:haha::haha: i could not describe it better lol
> 
> :hugs::hugs::flower: to everyone.

:haha::haha::haha:And believe me ,we had to have a few tries :blush:but bless him he did say if I didn't get a big temp rise tomorrow we could try again lol he also asked for the pressed :haha:Think my hubby knows more about ttc than most ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :haha: squeezing one out :haha:
> 
> I've tried a new tactic this month, less sex :rofl: I wasn't in the mood last night and whilst previous months we've made an effort, last night I didn't even bother.
> 
> Got my temp rise and I'm manifesting the end of November cycle. Whilst my body hasn't quite bounced back yet from the EPO/BCP meltdown, it is possibly better this month than in the last 3 previous months, so I'm taking that as a win :thumbup:

Am glad to see u nice and relaxed about it ,I am feeling great today ,maybe cos I know my job of being nice to oh is done :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

yeah i'm back but still feel out of sorts. I'm so tearful at the moment. Went for my bloods i had 11 done altogether i sure they took about a pint of blood haha! Roll on next week. Its snowing here not good. I live 5 mins from school and i was 10 mins late this morning because the kids couldn't handle the blizzard walking. So by the time i got the car in a reasonable driving condition and faced the traffic we were late. Oh well theres a first time for everything. I think i need to buy them one of those hats that cover the half the face (can't remember what there called?) 

NS i'm on soy and EPO this cycle only because i need the EPO for cm as soy dries me out :nope: I'm not temping and i'm not even telling anyone where i am in my cycle this month :winkwink: I'm just doing the digi as i have lots of them given to me by Junebug :thumbup: 

I know i can be a grump at times but i love you all dearly and thanks for all your support and encouragement. :hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Awk babes u are not a grump ,u have just had an awful time this year and it's bloody hard carrying on being happy and chirpy :hugs::hugs:Good for you for not charting ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:We all love u too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

:xmas3:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, how was your weekend?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,any news?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Had a lovely time with my family, spent a lot of time in the car though oh and CD1 for me on Saturday, AF pitched up right in the middle of my carol service pfffft!!!! 

Dmom, Despie, you all okay? I see our lovely Wendy got her BFP :happydance: anything else I've missed out on?

Big hugs!!! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't stop itching.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Had a lovely time with my family, spent a lot of time in the car though oh and CD1 for me on Saturday, AF pitched up right in the middle of my carol service pfffft!!!!
> 
> Dmom, Despie, you all okay? I see our lovely Wendy got her BFP :happydance: anything else I've missed out on?
> 
> Big hugs!!! :hugs:

Aw jax ,bugger that witch :growlmad:Yeah it's brilliant news for Wendy ,I am fine Hun think o is today for me ,have agonising pains ,so am on the sofa with a water bottle :thumbup::hugs:Glad u had a good weekend :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I can't stop itching.:cry:

Still? B, that's not good news :hugs: Did you take that stuff beginning with 'B' that I can't remember the name of? I know you said it's not good for TTC but..... Did you get to do the 'ring' talk with DH?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I can't stop itching.:cry:

Awk babes ,have u been to the docs?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely time with my family, spent a lot of time in the car though oh and CD1 for me on Saturday, AF pitched up right in the middle of my carol service pfffft!!!!
> 
> Dmom, Despie, you all okay? I see our lovely Wendy got her BFP :happydance: anything else I've missed out on?
> 
> Big hugs!!! :hugs:
> 
> Aw jax ,bugger that witch :growlmad:Yeah it's brilliant news for Wendy ,I am fine Hun think o is today for me ,have agonising pains ,so am on the sofa with a water bottle :thumbup::hugs:Glad u had a good weekend :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww Despie, that sounds as bad as AF pain, mine was bad on Saturday night but then she'd not given me any jip in the lead up. I so hope you and DH catch that little eggy for this month, I'm wishing and praying and everything!

I'm trying not to feel to sad that I won't get a BFP for Christmas, but that I'll get a chat with DH instead :thumbup: We DTD all over my postive OPK's and still nothing, something is definitely wrong here!


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't been to the dermatologist bc he will just give me a RX for cream, which I already have...used it this morning, so we'll see if it helps.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I haven't been to the dermatologist bc he will just give me a RX for cream, which I already have...used it this morning, so we'll see if it helps.:nope:

Fingers Xed :hugs: Blimey I'm usually crossing my fingers for BFP's not for itchies!! :haha:

You feeling less stressed? Did you have a nice weekend with DD and DH?


----------



## Jax41

Eva, if you come back and find this post just wanted to say goooooorgeous scan pic!!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Sus09

Jax, how was your weekend?


----------



## dachsundmom

No stress at all, so I don't think my rash is work related; I did for a few.:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon ladies! 

wouldn't you just love to get into the men only room on b&b? how come we are restricted from viewing what the men say but they aren't restricted with what we talk about :growlmad: i call that double standards pfff.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> afternoon ladies!
> 
> wouldn't you just love to get into the men only room on b&b? how come we are restricted from viewing what the men say but they aren't restricted with what we talk about :growlmad: i call that double standards pfff.

Dare you to rejoin as a man :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> afternoon ladies!
> 
> wouldn't you just love to get into the men only room on b&b? how come we are restricted from viewing what the men say but they aren't restricted with what we talk about :growlmad: i call that double standards pfff.
> 
> Dare you to rejoin as a man :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

You kill me T :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:

Nah not yet ,I would love to thou :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> No stress at all, so I don't think my rash is work related; I did for a few.:haha:

How about the 'ring talk' maybe that's it?


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:
> 
> Nah not yet ,I would love to thou :haha:Click to expand...

alright, see you around there dave :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Jax, how was your weekend?

Hi Sus! :xmas3:

Had a lovely time with my family and my Mum's eye is getting better each day, only blot was AF showing up, we are now on seriously bad terms!!!! :sulk:

You okay? Was your OH in a good mood, I so hope so xXx


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, can't believe you've still got that rash!

just a thought, do u bath your own dog or does someone else do it? if he's been bathed recently at a groomers, the shampoo they've used could be questionable. 

i know, really clutching at straws now for a solution for you but if all else fails then why not blame the dog. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:
> 
> Nah not yet ,I would love to thou :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> alright, see you around there dave :haha:Click to expand...

O no I would be richard ,or maybe rick with the nice big ......feet :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:
> 
> Nah not yet ,I would love to thou :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> alright, see you around there dave :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> O no I would be richard ,or maybe rick with the nice big ......feet :haha:Click to expand...


oh, but please not richard, i wouldn't talk to you on there, that's my ex husbands name and yes he had big feet.:rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

we may actually regret going on there, what if we were to bump into our oh's talking about (in your words) squeezing one out.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No stress at all, so I don't think my rash is work related; I did for a few.:haha:
> 
> How about the 'ring talk' maybe that's it?Click to expand...

I don't think so, the itching started before the ring issue.

Suma, the puppies haven't been to the groomer; I bought all new laundry stuff over the weekend...no scent or anything in it.:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No stress at all, so I don't think my rash is work related; I did for a few.:haha:
> 
> How about the 'ring talk' maybe that's it?Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think so, the itching started before the ring issue.
> 
> Suma, the puppies haven't been to the groomer; I bought all new laundry stuff over the weekend...no scent or anything in it.:hugs:Click to expand...

so that rules that out. don't worry we'll find the culprit! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm tempted :haha: bet uv already done it :winkwink:
> 
> Nah not yet ,I would love to thou :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> alright, see you around there dave :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> O no I would be richard ,or maybe rick with the nice big ......feet :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> oh, but please not richard, i wouldn't talk to you on there, that's my ex husbands name and yes he had big feet.:rofl:Click to expand...

. :haha::haha::haha:Ok then dead eyed dick will do me or sam the sex machine:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, it's Mr. T in your avatar! :haha::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, it's Mr. T in your avatar! :haha::happydance::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Just for you b,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, it's Mr. T in your avatar! :haha::happydance::hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Just for you b,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:blush::hugs::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies won't be around much tonight ,have open night in the school and dd is singing in the choir ,it's bloody cold out and really don't want to go but I can't miss her singing Xmas carols ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies, here's a funny for you :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: caution may offend some reader :haha:
https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/coffee-blamed-for-infant-italianisation-201112024625/


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ladies, here's a funny for you :winkwink::winkwink::winkwink: caution may offend some reader :haha:
> https://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/society/coffee-blamed-for-infant-italianisation-201112024625/

I am a coffee whore :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Uh oh your kid is going to Itailian....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Uh oh your kid is going to Itailian....:haha:

I'd be ok with a gay little boy, who loves all things Gucci!:happydance::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon ladies! :hi:

Despie sorry to hear you're still feeling ill honey :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Have a lovely evening at the carol service and wrap up warm! 

Dmom cute doxies! :awww: Can't believe you're still itching...that must be driving you nuts :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Jax glad you had a lovely weekend and that your mum is ok :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

NS (lol @ the daily mash), Sus (test date buddy!), Jodes (good to see you back sweetheart), BF (do you paint? You girls on here are all so talented!) and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

It's freezing here too, we've had sleet and hail and the wind is icy brrrr. Had a bit of snow but it isn't lying. Or sticking :haha:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi keeks, damn you have snow too :grr: lol

Yes, I paint for a semi-living :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies I have a lot happening with work so won't be around so much for the next few days, I hope you all have a good week :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I have a lot happening with work so won't be around so much for the next few days, I hope you all have a good week :hugs:

:hugs: Have a good week too missy!


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I have a lot happening with work so won't be around so much for the next few days, I hope you all have a good week :hugs:

I am sorry you are so busy this week! I hope you get a little bit of free time to come and visit us.:hugs::hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## Flipperty

Hello everyone Hope you don't mind me joining in too :flower:

I hear the mention of snow on this thread... and just wanted to share, hubby said we had to have a 4 x 4 this year so we didn't get stuck in the snow - we live in the back of beyond ( well almost :winkwink: lol ) and we need to get to work 

I was worried sick about having a big beast of a car - only passed my test 2 years ago... (late learner but if I can do it anyone can lol :winkwink: ) 

Anyway, since getting our 4x4 I LOVE her..... not sure about driving her in the snow but secretly a bit excited lol :haha:

No snow has settled here today but we've had a good lot fall and turn to slush then drain away! Will have to see what tomorrow brings.... xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: again and welcome!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Warning...you might find this really gross!


Spoiler
https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg


N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Warning...you might find this really gross!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg
> 
> 
> N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: :sick:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> Warning...you might find this really gross!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg
> 
> 
> N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:

wow, your barney is quite the artist :haha: how sweet of him.


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom. i can see he didn't have quite enough to finish that arrow through the middle.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Ladies I have a lot happening with work so won't be around so much for the next few days, I hope you all have a good week :hugs:

:cry::cry::cry:We will miss you ,xxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Warning...you might find this really gross!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg
> 
> 
> N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:

Omg and I was just eating a hotdog :sick::sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Flipperty hi and welcome to the madness ,:winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well I got another temp rise today and I think I am happy with that :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydanceBut I hope u all have a lovely day ,will miss u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: have a lovely day (what happened to school?!) :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

have a great day d. and bf. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I warned you girls and used a spoiler, but it really was a work of art!:haha:


T, I think yesterday was OV day...that other dip was just too low.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:xmas3: hello girls! 

I have been "out" for the last 24 hours. My OH and I have been very ill with food poisoning:cry: yeah a food safety trainer with severe food poisoning :dohh:

My OH decided to cook for once and made an omelete for dinner on Sunday, but he used the very old eggs that I put appart to bin!! He is ok now, but I am sitll ill :cry: and the worse thing is that I have my positive OPK today and as I am dehidrated I have no EWCM and no enerty for sexy time :xmas22:

Dmom, N has now has someone who beats him at "dangerous cooking" :haha::wacko:

Despie, I hope you enjoy the opera house,
Jax, I am happy to hear that your mum is getting better from the op.

All the rest :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Warning...you might find this really gross!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg
> 
> 
> N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:
> 
> Omg and I was just eating a hotdog :sick::sick:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:
Barnie really Loves you!:winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, when do you think mine was? ff says 3dpo? :shrug: me and ff are going to fall out soon.


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus - poor u, that's just awful. i've only ever had it once in my life and i really wanted to die. it is horrendous. 

tip: ive heard egg white is good to help cm (sorry - funny but not funny i know)


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Suma, did you do another OPK on CD11 and if so, was it positive?:flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yes i did, on the morning with a digi smiley face but started to fade by the evening.


----------



## Sus09

sumatwsimit said:


> sus - poor u, that's just awful. i've only ever had it once in my life and i really wanted to die. it is horrendous.
> 
> tip: ive heard egg white is good to help cm (sorry - funny but not funny i know)

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
I have heard that as well! If I see more eggs though I am going to be :sick:

Does Preseed work if there is lack of EWCM? does anyone know?


----------



## dachsundmom

NS and I hate preseed, but Tracey loves it.:thumbup:


Suma, I think you OV right between CD11-12...like CD11.5.:haha: You can move your Xhairs, if you like, but I think we are talking a matter of hourss for FF being off, not a whole day.:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus - i'm glad you have a sense of humour to smile at my comment. after i posted it i thought - shit! :dohh:

i'm sure preseed will be fine and still do its job :hugs: just glad u r feeling better.


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> NS and I hate preseed, but Tracey loves it.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Suma, I think you OV right between CD11-12...like CD11.5.:haha: You can move your Xhairs, if you like, but I think we are talking a matter of hourss for FF being off, not a whole day.:hugs:

thnaks dmom. i agree with you, it actually makes sense with what my opks looked like too. this discrepancy is the same as last cycle - in betweeny.

thanks again x

think i'm starting to get the hang of this charting. i'll let ff off this cycle and not mess with it.


----------



## Sus09

sumatwsimit said:


> sus - i'm glad you have a sense of humour to smile at my comment. after i posted it i thought - shit! :dohh:
> 
> i'm sure preseed will be fine and still do its job :hugs: just glad u r feeling better.

Awww no worries :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I was glad of that comment as it made me laugh! you have to find the humour in all this :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

:xmas3:

B, you N and Barney have given me the best LOL moment eva!! :xmas13::xmas13: if we had a dog that's the sort of thing my DH would find funny and txt me too! In fact toilet talk is a hot topic in our house, okay so that's not going to be as funny to others....sorreeee :blush:

Sus, :hugs::hugs::hugs: poor ole you and even more so that you got a +, but don't forget you usually get approx 4 of them each cycle so maybe you'll feel masses better over the next few days and it'll be okay :thumbup:!!

Sumat :thumbup: with the temping!!!

AFM - bored.....:flasher:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, see you're down to test tomorrow, have you had a sneak preview yet??


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Warning...you might find this really gross!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/2FC11FBD-orig.jpg
> 
> 
> N sent me an "I Love You!" Yes, my dog, Barney, made this all by himself.:haha:

Uhg!! With Love huh!!:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Jax I love your avatar:thumbup:

My surges are very short, they usually last 12 hours, anyway we will still try to have some sexy time althought we are both still ill. What a pair! :haha: trying to get all jiggy when poorly! :xmas13:

Are you bored?:flasher::holly::bunny::rain::tease::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Yep...bored, bored, BORED....:juggle:

Hey, well done you die hard BDer!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## OvenBunWanted

Good morning lovely ladies!! It's a cold snowy day here and I'm currently sitting at work wishing I was home napping :sleep: It's on days like today that the sadness of having a open desk really hits me...oh how I'd give an appendage for one that I could curl up under without being seen :haha:

Hope you all have a smashing day and are able to do a better job of staying awake then I am!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Where is everyone today? :sad2:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi! I am in and out today bc I am fairly busy at work.

Love the Rudolph avatar!:hugs::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks! :thumbup: That one from yesterday had to go! I'm trying to be busy too, typing up some minutes from a meeting, but....but.....:sleep: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I'm logging off haha: that phrase always cracks me up!) so the temptations not there to put my work off any longer - speak soon! :kiss:


----------



## Natsby

Hello, can I be all chirpy about my day off, (public holiday here, not sure why.) when you are all at work? I have walked the horse, (well we go as far as the grass he wants to eat and back, not far but it keeps him happy. Done some Christmas shopping, OH´s family only. Dragging him round the shops was fun, he got down and decided he couldn´t buy anything because there was too much choice, weird man! Now I´m off singing, I have an idea for a Christmas pressie for you lot so stay tuned.

Also been working my cat, (yes Sus will send pics as soon as I´m happy.) So all in all a nice relaxing day. Don´t hate me though because tomorrow I have 4 1/2 hours teaching teenagers with out a break, oh I earn my days off!! Hopefully by the time you are all logged back in you wil have finished work too and can all relax, depending on your time zone.


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, I have 6.5 more hours to go....how is our horse?


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, see you're down to test tomorrow, have you had a sneak preview yet??

Yep, very faint evap yesterday but today looks like AF is showing her face a bit early - although in line with when i thought I might have O'd if my thermometer was off :haha:, so end of cycle for me :cry:

Now, get to work woman! :haha::haha:

Sus, hope you are feeling better and can get some sexy time in :thumbup:

Nats - walking a horse lol :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:tease:

I'm trying Butterfly......


----------



## Jax41

I've been bad, I've just eaten tomorrow's chocolate out of the advent calendar that's on the desk next to me!! :shhh: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> I've been bad, I've just eaten tomorrow's chocolate out of the advent calendar that's on the desk next to me!! :shhh: :haha:

You naughty gilr jax :haha::haha::haha:

Yesterday I ate mine up till Thursday:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Sus09

Natsby said:


> Hello, can I be all chirpy about my day off, (public holiday here, not sure why.) when you are all at work? I have walked the horse, (well we go as far as the grass he wants to eat and back, not far but it keeps him happy. Done some Christmas shopping, OH´s family only. Dragging him round the shops was fun, he got down and decided he couldn´t buy anything because there was too much choice, weird man! Now I´m off singing, I have an idea for a Christmas pressie for you lot so stay tuned.
> 
> Also been working my cat, (yes Sus will send pics as soon as I´m happy.) So all in all a nice relaxing day. Don´t hate me though because tomorrow I have 4 1/2 hours teaching teenagers with out a break, oh I earn my days off!! Hopefully by the time you are all logged back in you wil have finished work too and can all relax, depending on your time zone.

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: I am sure the cat (Uma) is looking great!:thumbup:

Jax, how was the rest of your day?

Butterfly, me and my OH are going to make the effort to get jiggy now, onestly not the best for us at the moment as we are still rough! 

Well, I am still bad :cry: but at least I managed to push some food down me and it stayed in so I guess I am getting better. :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

You girls and your chocolate advent calendars are worse than kids :xmas18::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower:

Despie :happydance: that's you done for this month.

Sus :hugs: hope you feel better soon, D had food poisoning off an omelette over 10 years ago apparently, and is still gunshy about eating eggs, it is a miserable thing to get :hugs:

BF :hugs: on early AF :growlmad:

AFM, started work at 7.00 and worked though til after 5, am pretty tired, and have to drag myself through the snow to Pump class tonight, I'm borderline can't be arsed, but will force myself as I have a work Xmas do later this week so need to "pre-tox"


----------



## Sus09

I don´t thnin I can ever face eating eggs again:sick:


----------



## Natsby

OK I am going to try to create a new thread with my Christmas pressie on for you lot. Lets see if it works.


----------



## Sus09

Where is everyone today?:cry:


----------



## LLbean

:xmas3::xmas17::xmas4:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,am on for a bit as I have another parent :Sus ,so sorry u have been unwell and yes the pressed is good if u don't have much cm ,I don't love it but my oh likes to play with it :blush:bf ,big hugs huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:N.s ,I love your enthusiasm for the gym,well done you ,it's so hard in this awful weather as all i want to do is stay in the heat ,nats glad u had a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:hi jax and b and llbean and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Sus09

Glad that you had a good time at the opera house Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Glad that you had a good time at the opera house Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Hun ,am sorry u didn't get to dtd ,can u not give dh a strong drink and a nice massage ?:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

I´m here, but having a hard time getting a video to upload.
How you feeling Sus? any better?


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm sorta here, lol


----------



## Desperado167

My brain is here but not my body ,it's knackered lol :hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

I'm pretty much lurking :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I'm pretty much lurking :haha:

Well get your lovely ass out of lurkdom and come see us :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

my big ass is laying on the bed watching tv & on the interwebz......lol

How is everyone?


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> my big ass is laying on the bed watching tv & on the interwebz......lol
> 
> How is everyone?

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: am half here half eating the contents of my fridge :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: am half here half eating the contents of my fridge :haha:

Well, that can't be much; NS and I just had a whole conversation about UK fridges and I guess yours are smaller. I also didn't realize that most people don't have ice makers in their freezers, LOL. :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: am half here half eating the contents of my fridge :haha:
> 
> Well, that can't be much; NS and I just had a whole conversation about UK fridges and I guess yours are smaller. I also didn't realize that most people don't have ice makers in their freezers, LOL. :wacko:Click to expand...

True, and I only have half as my lodger has the other half. I have an ice maker - a plastic tray with squares in :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

You are all back :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am better Nats but still ferling bad in my tummy.


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: am half here half eating the contents of my fridge :haha:
> 
> Well, that can't be much; NS and I just had a whole conversation about UK fridges and I guess yours are smaller. I also didn't realize that most people don't have ice makers in their freezers, LOL. :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> True, and I only have half as my lodger has the other half. I have an ice maker - a plastic tray with squares in :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

How many thread regulars or semi-regulars do we have now...on this thread?


----------



## Viking15

I'm a lurker.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> I'm a lurker.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:):)


----------



## Desperado167

Hope sus is away having some nookie :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, T since it's your thread, please let me know when you figure out how many of us there are here....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, T since it's your thread, please let me know when you figure out how many of us there are here....:haha:

Ok there's Brooke ,n.s jodes sus sum s,s llbean jax bf Viking Eva keekee googly mtbim garnet nats sometimes Sarah and indigo then there was wooly and am sure I have missed someone??


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, let's see who all is here over the next few days; I have an idea to spread some holiday cheer, LOL.


----------



## LLbean

I'm here!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm here!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Hope sus is away having some nookie :haha:

:wacko:

Still trying! Same old story as each cycle! Cant get him to perform :cry:

I will wait for the morning now hoping it is not too late.


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Well, let's see who all is here over the next few days; I have an idea to spread some holiday cheer, LOL.

What is that idea?:flower: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hope sus is away having some nookie :haha:
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> Still trying! Same old story as each cycle! Cant get him to perform :cry:
> 
> I will wait for the morning now hoping it is not too late.Click to expand...

Awk babes ,am sure u are so frustrated :cry:That really sucks ,have been there before wen oh refused to dtd for some reason or another and I swear I really lost it so big hugs babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Girls, I think we should have a virtual "secret Santa." We can each post images of the gifts we picked for our friend, along with an explanation why we picked what we did. It can be as outrageous as you want it to be!

We'll pick a "reveal" day.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I like the idea!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

We gotta do something to raise spirits around here, LOL.

No matter what, it is the holiday season...

BTW, if anyone celebrates a different holiday, please let us know; I don't want anyone to feel left out.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
> At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
> What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:

U mustn't think like that but Hun, although it's hard not to ,it's your oh that has the problem and it's nothing to do with you ,you are a smart beautiful warm funny lady and it must be he feels the presure to perform and then Cant were as wen he knows af is here u aren't actively ttc so maybe u just need to pretend that af is about to arrive wen it is actually o time ,hang on in there Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great idea B :happydance::happydance:

Sus :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, is there anything left in your fridge? LOL


----------



## Viking15

Sus09 said:


> I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
> At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
> What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:

Sus, I totally understand this feeling. It's horrid.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
> At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
> What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> Sus, I totally understand this feeling. It's horrid.Click to expand...

me too. They don't get how that crushes our self esteem


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :I got my cross hairs and am now in the tww :happydance::happydance:how's everyone doing today ?love and hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Big hellos to you all :flower:

I'm braving the rain and gale force winds today to go to work, snow has mostly melted but more forecast for tonight and tomorrow :cold:

Catch you all later

Despie :happydance: I'm so pleased that everything has went to plan for you this month despite the illness etc :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all:xmas3:

d. high 5 for crosshairs. just got to sit tight now and bide time like me :coffee: c'mon christmas bfp's - we've been extremely good girls. xxx

nstar - you be careful making your way to work. been looking at the photos of snow back home and think it's going to be a heavy one this year again :nope: flying back on the 24th for a week and praying my flight isn't cancelled. 

i'm about to get ready and go out myself. off to do a spot of shopping with a friend of mine. the american womens group in istanbul are collecting christmas shoe box donations for the teenage refugee boys here in istanbul. mostly have come from afganistan and neighbouring situations. they have arrived here with nothing :nope: turkish government have created shelters for them. we are filling shoe boxes with christmas gifts to give to them, so we are going to have a bit of fun shopping and do lunch too.

catch u later ladies and have a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies, 

Suma have fun shopping for a great cause, what a lovely thing to do :hugs:.

Despie, yay for cross hairs and 2WW! Really hope this is your cycle :hugs:.

Dmom I love, love, love the secret santa idea! Yay :hugs:. How's the itching? Any better?

NS stay safe missy, kudos to you for fighting through the snow to get to pump class...I feel exhausted just thinking about it :hugs:.

Sus :hugs: aw honey food poisoning is the worst. Hope you feel better soon and you can get down to some BDing. I'm a preseed lover :thumbup:.

Jax, BF, jodes, oven, cebethel, garnet, LL, viking, M2B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Hope you're all well ladies.

AFM I think I'm ov'ing today which is early for me :shrug:. got a +ve OPK yesterday and a first peak on my CBFM. Luckily OH was in randy mood yesterday when I got in from work. I might go for a rematch before he goes to work later :thumbup:. Saw the breast surgeon yesterday and she's going to exchange the right implant for a fuller one. Got my op on 6th Jan so I'm super happy with that.

Have a lovely day y'all! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Dmom Yay on the pressie idea, although with Spanish post it may arrive in time for Easter.
Sus, poor you! I think we have all been there at some time or another. I think you will have to lie about your cycle soon. Tell him you have af when you don´t and then on the good days just say you feel sexy?? I don´t know, they clearly feel the pressure but surely it is just mind over matter. What about a sexy film? Sex and Zen is a good one as it has the advantage of being unintentionally funny too.


----------



## Jax41

Despie, I'm here! :hi: admittedly I'm only on during the day because I am a lady of the night :haha: i.e. working!!!! Have a good day at the shelter :flower:

Dmom :thumbup: love the secret santa idea, sounds like good fun! You still itchin'? And! Did you POAS again this morning? C'mon spill!

Sus :hugs::hugs: for still feeling :sick: and for the 'you know what'....

Keeks! :thumbup: for the :holly: that news along with your + OPK has made my day for you!! :happydance:

Northstar, wrap up warm :cold: and travel safely!!! 

Suma, have a lovely day shopping, sounds good fun!!

Nats, Butterfly, Jodes, LL :hugs::hugs:

AFM, going to try not to feel bored.com today....am desperate to put my xmas decs up but no time in which to do them :nope: and hoping that AF is on her way out so that I can start the great BD chase with my DH. I am now tossing up whether to have one of those f*ck it cycles again and not bother or to OPK check my dates and chase DH round the house....cant decide :shrug: xXx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats! :hugs: I missed you off my hugs list. Here's an extra one :hugs:. How is horse? I think it's lovely that you take him for a walk...any news on his owners or anyone who might be able to take him? I hope he gets his happy ending but until then he's lucky you came along.


----------



## Jodes2011

I tell ya Sus men have a lot to answer to :growlmad: Mine has apologised for being a total knobhead!!!!! 

Anyways morning everyone i have my first christmas play to watch tonight. Aaron plays an elf haha! :hugs::hugs:xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls...I am still itching and have RX cream; the doc says it's something I came in contact with...REALLY?:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone! You girls type a lot before I get up in the mornings.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

B, could it be you touched some kind of poison ivy?


----------



## dachsundmom

M, the last time I get a rash like this, it was bc I wore jeans and a belt; the metal touched my skin and I had an allergic reaction.

This time, I have no clue what's going on, but the doc thinks it's something I am touching, not ingesting.


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> M, the last time I get a rash like this, it was bc I wore jeans and a belt; the metal touched my skin and I had an allergic reaction.
> 
> This time, I have no clue what's going on, but the doc thinks it's something I am touching, not ingesting.

Dmom, I have pretty sensitive skin. I can only use Tide detergent. And only the non HE stuff which is getting harder to find. Also, I did have the pregnancy rash on my chest :( it wasn't bad just annoying. I can't wear certain pieces of my uniform. It is pretty ridiculous, but I usually have it under control. I can also use the baby detergent Dreft, but I prefer Tide. Do you have any idea what it might be? Is it everywhere? If its everywhere I'd worry about detergent but I think I saw that you'd already changed it. Do your dogs get up on the couch? Maybe they are tracking something in. I know mine does. But she is so spoiled she has stairs to get up on the bed. (she is currently hogging the middle of the bed and snoring)
I don't guess I have any answers for you but I've been there. So massive :hugs: for you.


----------



## dachsundmom

I have always used Tide, but I switched to the Tide Free...I was itching everywhere, now it's just my stomach.:nope:

The only thing I can come up with, is that my allergies are getting really bad again and bc I'm not on meds, it's manifesting on my skin; yes, I am reaching.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls...I am still itching and have RX cream; the doc says it's something I came in contact with...REALLY?:growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone! You girls type a lot before I get up in the mornings.

:shrug: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
> At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
> What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:
> 
> Sus, I totally understand this feeling. It's horrid.Click to expand...
> 
> me too. They don't get how that crushes our self esteemClick to expand...

LL: We love you!! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> I am just starting to feel very unatractive to him now, every cycle the same problem, i never get to have any hope or get the excitement to test.
> At this rate we will have to do IUI to make it achievable.
> What annoys me is once af arrives he then gets his sex drive back :growlmad::wacko:

:hugs::hugs: We can't give you sperm but we love you!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Garnet! How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Awww Garnet...I love you all too :D


----------



## Sus09

Hello Lovelies,

Despie, Nats, Garnet, Butterfly, Jax, Suma, NS, LL, Jodie, Keeks, and all the rest, thanks for your nice words:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Men, as Jodie and Ll say, have lots to answer for and they don´t realise how they make us feel sometimes!

Btw Jodie, I am really glad that he apologized :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

He got up this morning as quick as he could after the alarm clock went off so that he did not have to dtd. I told him that once I see him refusing going out with his friends on a Friday night for beers cos he is tired I will accept the fact that he refuses me with the same excuse. Otherwise his excuse is crap! 

Anyway, I think I will join the IUI thread as it is the only possibility I can see working for us at the moment. In all fairness to him he is going to ask the doctor what can he do about his issues on his SA appointment next week. But I have made him look for private fertility clinics for us to speed up the process just in case. 

I know we have all been through this at some point, but it is such a horrible feeling :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

By the way Dmom...

When are we starting this Secret Santa?
I need something to cheer me up!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I am waiting to see how many are really interested in it, but we've got to do something fun!:thumbup:

I am sorry about OH, but let's see what the SA says and I am interested to see if he has performance anxiety about the test as well; there is the possibility that he feels all of this is his fault and out of his control. If he thinks he can't get your pregnant, he might be thinking "what's the point in even trying?":hugs::hugs: Might be why everything works during your LP and not your FP.


----------



## Sus09

Yay for something fun!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I know he feels very bad about it. His Sex drive has gone down in the last year though I think he is getting all exhausted doing all the chores and has no energy for fun :xmas13: Sorry being sarcastic here! I just had to laugh at something:haha::blush:

Now seriously, I have to give him that he is going to talk to the doctor about his issues, and we will see what comes out of that. I thought for a while that it is maybe that he does not want a child, but the other day he started asking about shools for our future child and what would be the best one for him/her So he obviously wants one! 

I hate lying to him but I think the girls are right, I might have to start lying to hime about when I have AF and when I Ov...


----------



## LLbean

Sus, I know we all have time constrains but have you tried the reverse psychology route? As in don't innitiate ANYTHING for a while? And see how he will react


----------



## Sus09

LL I think I will do that, In hope that he realises that there is something missing...
He might have just got used to me starting everything:shrug:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :flower: that's me home safe and sound, it is icy cold and there are gales predicted so I'm pretty happy to be in the house with the heating on!

AFM not much to report, it's my work Xmas do tomorrow and the weather forecast is catastrophic so IDK if it's going ahead, we will decide in the morning :rain:

We need an emoticon for snow, hail, sleet and gale force winds, that emoticon should just be called :scotland: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:. My OH always wants sexy time when I have AF too. And I always have to initiate it when I'm fertile :growlmad:. He jumped on me last night when I got in from work but only because I'd left him some naughty post it notes. Lol. This morning I had to, ahem, sort myself out to get him going. We had an argument about the dishwasher yesterday so he's made some sweet potato and chorizo soup to heat up for tea and is taking me out for a drink tonight (although we have a gooseberry as he's invited a workmate but we can't have everything can we?) but his parting shot before he left earlier was that he doesn't want a baby as he likes things as they are and we don't have the money. I wish he'd make his damn mind up. One minute he doesn't, the next he's picking middle names. Men!
I like LL's idea of holding out on him for a while. It's worth a try!
:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :flower: that's me home safe and sound, it is icy cold and there are gales predicted so I'm pretty happy to be in the house with the heating on!
> 
> AFM not much to report, it's my work Xmas do tomorrow and the weather forecast is catastrophic so IDK if it's going ahead, we will decide in the morning :rain:
> 
> We need an emoticon for snow, hail, sleet and gale force winds, that emoticon should just be called :scotland: :thumbup:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8:


----------



## Sus09

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:. My OH always wants sexy time when I have AF too. And I always have to initiate it when I'm fertile :growlmad:. He jumped on me last night when I got in from work but only because I'd left him some naughty post it notes. Lol. This morning I had to, ahem, sort myself out to get him going. We had an argument about the dishwasher yesterday so he's made some sweet potato and chorizo soup to heat up for tea and is taking me out for a drink tonight (although we have a gooseberry as he's invited a workmate but we can't have everything can we?) but his parting shot before he left earlier was that he doesn't want a baby as he likes things as they are and we don't have the money. I wish he'd make his damn mind up. One minute he doesn't, the next he's picking middle names. Men!
> I like LL's idea of holding out on him for a while. It's worth a try!
> :hugs:

Men! :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

NS - it is pretty :scotland: down here at the moment too :haha::haha:

Sus, holding out sounds like a good plan, it does sound like the pressure is getting to him :hugs::hugs: Or do what keeks did and start sorting yourself out without his help but making sure he can hear :haha::haha: (think that is what you meant keeks:blush:)

Good news here - I'm IN for December! :happydance: (ticker is going back in...)


----------



## NorthStar

Interesting fact for you ladies, I don't have a middle name, neither does my brother, my parents don't belive in them :thumbup: makes life easier for filling in forms.

Unfortunately my dad has the same name as a serial killer though, so discovered he was on a "no fly list" despite having a different date of birth :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Well if that does not turn him on I don´t know what else:haha::haha::blush:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Interesting fact for you ladies, I don't have a middle name, neither does my brother, my parents don't belive in them :thumbup: makes life easier for filling in forms.
> 
> Unfortunately my dad has the same name as a serial killer though, so discovered he was on a "no fly list" despite having a different date of birth :rofl:

:xmas13::xmas13:Oh poor man!


----------



## dachsundmom

NS...:haha::haha::haha:

M, what did I tell you?:hugs: T needs to take it month-to-month; don't read anymore into it than that...and welcome back!:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> NS - it is pretty :scotland: down here at the moment too :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus, holding out sounds like a good plan, it does sound like the pressure is getting to him :hugs::hugs: Or do what keeks did and start sorting yourself out without his help but making sure he can hear :haha::haha: (think that is what you meant keeks:blush:)
> 
> Good news here - I'm IN for December! :happydance: (ticker is going back in...)

Yay! That's brilliant news! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

And yes, that was what I meant :winkwink::blush:. Worked a treat.

NS your poor dad! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

I'm sure the only reason why my hubby apologised is to get his leg over :growlmad: nah only kidding 

Brooke i'm in on the secret santa. NS it's bloody awful here too gail force winds etc etc :growlmad: I nearly blew away with the buggy this afternoon haha!


----------



## Jodes2011

Fab news BF :happydance::hugs:x


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep he said we could finish off the year with one more try :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yep he said we could finish off the year with one more try :thumbup:

Truly wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Great news BF :happydance:


----------



## googly

Hi Girls :wave: long time no speak! Been in Australia on holiday for a couple of weeks... Ahh, bliss.... Had an awesome time - just - way too short as usual!

How is everyone anyway? Had a scan through various threads but way too much to catch up on. Hope you're all well and having good cycles, loads of :sex: etc :haha:

I think this cycle is a write-off for me - for many reasons! Just not really paying attention and ov snuck up on me! (early) Add to that the excessive drinking of alcohol and coffee, not drinking enough water in the heat and::::::: no CM to speak of, and not enough :sex: at the right time I fear. Ah well, it was worth it for a stress-free month! 

Anyway hi Despie, Dmom, jodes, keekee, Butterfly, Sus, sumat, jax, NS, LL, garnet, Viking! :hugs:

Viking :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry for your loss...


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, I do know when I OV, kind of...not charting. I had enough sex, and I still have had too much alcohol, too much coffee, and the occasional cigarette.

I am sorry if this offends anyone, but it's the holidays and IDC.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Welcome back googly - sounds like you had a great time :happydance::thumbup: - I still love your avatar lol. Well maybe the times we just don't care/bother are the best, who knows :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi googly!

Not much to report from me, I've had minimal sex (OH has been away working most of the time). Definitely haven't given up coffee or beer.

But I will point out one scientific fact, alcohol and caffeine have no contraceptive properties :happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Good news here - I'm IN for December! :happydance: (ticker is going back in...)

excellent bf :happydance: :thumbup:


----------



## googly

NorthStar said:


> Hi googly!
> 
> Not much to report from me, I've had minimal sex (OH has been away working most of the time). Definitely haven't given up coffee or beer.
> 
> But I will point out one scientific fact, alcohol and caffeine have no contraceptive properties :happydance:

Reckon? I tell you though - i gave up caffeine 4 or 5 months ago (well mostly) for ttc purposes and I've had great EWCM in every cycle since then - until this one. I had maybe 3 solid long blacks a day while on holiday (wait that sounds a bit:::::::::haha:) - I just wonder if thats the difference.

Having said that, I know I wasn't drinking my usual amount of water... And green tea come to that - usually have 2 or 3 cups of that a day. Maybe it's that... Ah well. Not too bothered!

Think we may move to Australia someday, the weather is so much nicer than here..... (to say nothing of higher salaries, more shops, better amenities, both DH and i having family there) Tempting...


----------



## mummymurray74

:hi:Hello girls!!!!!!!

Missed you all!:hugs:

Sorry ive been away for a while its been so hard for me since we lost our baby:cry::cry::cry::cry: Its been a hell of a 4weeks for me with being told our baby was dead and not miscarrying, going with the misoprostal tablets to avoid surgery and passing our baby then having to scoop her up and bury her in the garden:cry: to the 2 scans revealing incomplete miscarriage and more misoprostal.......which didnt work.....and the pregnancy cells left behind continued to grow!!Which is why my pg tests got darker......ending up with me having an ERPC last week anyway!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Despie,Jodes,Sus,etc thank you for your beautiful messages and all your support and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ive been trying to read up tonight and catch up with how everyone is doing!! 


Anyway!......ive been so sad and down and couldnt be on here for a while, didnt want to upset everyone else!! But ive finally stopped bleeding:happydance::happydance: and im actually feeling better tonight so onwards and upwards!Im back with all you girls to get a :bfp:and please please a healthy baby,.........plenty of:sex:(god im climbing the walls!!!:blush:were everyday people!) :dust: to everyone!

Im going to do a test tomorrow to see if its :bfn:at last!!!!!! I will never forget my:angel:and have my referral 25th jan to test for my miscarriages so will get some answers, and next time will be kept an eye on and start asprin the day i find out then progesterone at 6weeks.

Im back girls with you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck! Better get my thermometer and opks out!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you girls:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF, I'm so glad you are in :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> BF, I'm so glad you are in :thumbup: :happydance:

Aw Viking your avatar is adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF, I'm so glad you are in :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Aw Viking your avatar is adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That cute aussie looks how I feel. Bah humbug.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF, I'm so glad you are in :thumbup: :happydance:
> 
> Aw Viking your avatar is adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That cute aussie looks how I feel. Bah humbug.Click to expand...

Aw Bless you Hun,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly welcome back lovely glad u had a great trip ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Mummymurray ,I missed u huni and am so happy to hear u sound so much better ,big big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Garnet! How are you feeling?:hugs:

Well had my scan today and was told it was to early to confirm anything yet but it is a GIRL. The scan had two soft markers and the Doctor was still concerned about Trisomy 18. She did say it was still too early and either we could wait until 19 weeks or do a Amnio. I decided I was tired and with all the recent events that have happen I just want to know so I did the amnio today at 1:00. It felt like a bee sting until she hit the uterus "Holy ouchy" is all I can say. Then it was over. I am fine but the where the needle went it it is still sore. We find out next week for preliminary report.. Prayers needed please!! It will piss me off to no end if we went through all that TTC then testing and something is wrong with the baby. :shrug: Hope everyone is doing better than myself today...


----------



## Garnet

mummymurray74 said:


> :hi:Hello girls!!!!!!!
> 
> Missed you all!:hugs:
> 
> Sorry ive been away for a while its been so hard for me since we lost our baby:cry::cry::cry::cry: Its been a hell of a 4weeks for me with being told our baby was dead and not miscarrying, going with the misoprostal tablets to avoid surgery and passing our baby then having to scoop her up and bury her in the garden:cry: to the 2 scans revealing incomplete miscarriage and more misoprostal.......which didnt work.....and the pregnancy cells left behind continued to grow!!Which is why my pg tests got darker......ending up with me having an ERPC last week anyway!!!!!!!:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Despie,Jodes,Sus,etc thank you for your beautiful messages and all your support and love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ive been trying to read up tonight and catch up with how everyone is doing!!
> 
> 
> Anyway!......ive been so sad and down and couldnt be on here for a while, didnt want to upset everyone else!! But ive finally stopped bleeding:happydance::happydance: and im actually feeling better tonight so onwards and upwards!Im back with all you girls to get a :bfp:and please please a healthy baby,.........plenty of:sex:(god im climbing the walls!!!:blush:were everyday people!) :dust: to everyone!
> 
> Im going to do a test tomorrow to see if its :bfn:at last!!!!!! I will never forget my:angel:and have my referral 25th jan to test for my miscarriages so will get some answers, and next time will be kept an eye on and start asprin the day i find out then progesterone at 6weeks.
> 
> Im back girls with you all!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck! Better get my thermometer and opks out!!!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you girls:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I hope it all works out and you have my well wishes; a girl!:hugs:

We'll do more celebrating next week when you get the results...they have to be good, I insist!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, I hope it all works out and you have my well wishes; a girl!:hugs:
> 
> We'll do more celebrating next week when you get the results...they have to be good, I insist!:hugs:

They will be:thumbup: ,prayers are still being said garnet daily ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely news about the girl :pink: and yes, prayers will be said for everything to be OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Googly! :hugs: welcome back. Glad you had a lovely time.

MM :hugs: good to see you back.

Garnet :hugs: and prayers.

I've left my husband and his friend in the pub and come home. They're talking about work and I have a headache. And it's a school night. And I'm an old fart lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

DH just tried to feed us under cooked chicken, again.:growlmad::cry:

Now he is telling me the burners were at fault.:growlmad:

Waiting for water to boil for a box of mac and cheese. FML.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I will be keeping my best thoughts for your results to come back perfectly normal and YEY a Girl!!!

Keep us posted!!!


----------



## googly

Viking15 said:


> BF, I'm so glad you are in :thumbup: :happydance:

Oh you're getting another go BF?? That's awesome!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Googly welcome back lovely glad u had a great trip ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Mummymurray ,I missed u huni and am so happy to hear u sound so much better ,big big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks Despie! How are you hun? 4dpo I see - awesome! - FX for you!!!

:dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,it's great to see so many lovely ladies have came to join us .This is a wonderful thread ,and the support is awesome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Omg Brooke ,not the chicken again :cry:N.s ,please wrap up warm today ,it's gale force winds for you ,:hugs::hugs Viking garnet and mm,big big hugs and prayers for u all ,ss mtbim ,hope u are both ok ,we miss you ,llbean sus sum peacebaby ready crystal jax jodes keekee Sarah bf and everyone else massive hugs and for anyone lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:AFM ,dd was sick last night at her Xmas display ,bless her ,but she has slept all night ,must be some sort of bug so she's staying off today ,thank goodness I have nothing planned for today as this week has been so busy .I wrapped up all the teachers and bus escorts xnas presents last night and am giving them out today .just want to be more organised this year as the kids are finishing in two weeks and I want everything to be done so I csn spend quality time with them and it's stress free ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a great day everyone ,n.s be careful please ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> DH just tried to feed us under cooked chicken, again.:growlmad::cry:
> 
> Now he is telling me the burners were at fault.:growlmad:
> 
> Waiting for water to boil for a box of mac and cheese. FML.

think ur dh needs a jamie oliver cook book for christmas. the mac and cheese sounds nice enough though - love it.


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d. :flower: hope ur dd gets well soon, and let's hope it doesn't go around the rest of the family.

blimey, you've been busy with the gift buying - bus drivers, teachers and did you remember the dinner ladies? :haha: that's one thing i loved - breaking up from school over christmas. the kids loved bringing in choccies and bottles of wine for me. i was never short of christmas plonk :winkwink: the parents must have thought i looked the drinking type. i did always get the children something each too ( and a card). 

have a lovely day everyone. :xmas3:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d. :flower: hope ur dd gets well soon, and let's hope it doesn't go around the rest of the family.
> 
> blimey, you've been busy with the gift buying - bus drivers, teachers and did you remember the dinner ladies? :haha: that's one thing i loved - breaking up from school over christmas. the kids loved bringing in choccies and bottles of wine for me. i was never short of christmas plonk :winkwink: the parents must have thought i looked the drinking type. i did always get the children something each too ( and a card).
> 
> have a lovely day everyone. :xmas3:

Yes sum I buy everyone lol the two forewomen and dinner ladies and classroom supervisors and playground supervisors also the milkman oilman and postman ,doctor and docs receptionist and speech therapist and my gynae .the list goes on :blush:


----------



## mummymurray74

hey girls! Christmas shopping for me to do today almong with funky monkeys!!!!!!(play centre/ball pit) Garnet i hope everything is ok with your baby girl xxxxxxxx

despie,jodes,suma,keeka,googly,dmom,llbean and anyone ive forgotten! have a lovely day, Despie i hope your dd feels better poor thing.

Im off to buy some pg tests today............the one time i will EVER want to see a BFN!!

Report back later and see how everyone is doing, love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

mummymurray74 said:


> hey girls! Christmas shopping for me to do today almong with funky monkeys!!!!!!(play centre/ball pit) Garnet i hope everything is ok with your baby girl xxxxxxxx
> 
> despie,jodes,suma,keeka,googly,dmom,llbean and anyone ive forgotten! have a lovely day, Despie i hope your dd feels better poor thing.
> 
> Im off to buy some pg tests today............the one time i will EVER want to see a BFN!!
> 
> Report back later and see how everyone is doing, love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

have a good day with your shopping...you are really brave facing the crowds :wacko: but i suppose it is better than trying to do it on a weekend. :) xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Mm ,it's wonderful to hear u sounding much better darling ,have a lovely day ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello everyone!:xmas3:

Googly lovely to have you back! :happydance:

MummyMurray,Nice to hear that you are feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Glad to have you both back!!:wohoo::wohoo:

Indi, I know you are lurking every now and again, missing you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet, I am praying for you today, those tests have to come back great :thumbup: It is lovely to hear that you have a little girl :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Despie, Dmom, Nats,Jax,Viking, Keeks, Jodie, NorthStar,Butterfly, LL, M2B, Suma, And every one I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: There are loads of us here now :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

AFM, I start on the late shift at work today so I am taking all my Christmas cards to the post office this morning before work. Love the Christmas card thing as I write them every year with my friend and her little girl it is fun :xmas12: And she will be putting each card in the post box. So cute! She is only 3!! Then I have breakfast with them and... Another day in work but tomorrow we have our Christmas do :happydance::xmas12::xmas6: so that should be fun!


----------



## Sus09

Oh, I think I have overdone it with emoticons...:dohh::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: ladies

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

On my phone so can't type much but hope everyone has a great day :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Oh, I think I have overdone it with emoticons...:dohh::haha:

Never ,we love the emoticons ,your day sounds lovely ,have fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: ladies
> 
> T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> On my phone so can't type much but hope everyone has a great day :flower:

 Morning gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Butterfly:xmas3:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, I think I have overdone it with emoticons...:dohh::haha:
> 
> Never ,we love the emoticons ,your day sounds lovely ,have fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

They have not designed Christmas hugs emoticons so here I send you these :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> hey girls! Christmas shopping for me to do today almong with funky monkeys!!!!!!(play centre/ball pit) Garnet i hope everything is ok with your baby girl xxxxxxxx
> 
> despie,jodes,suma,keeka,googly,dmom,llbean and anyone ive forgotten! have a lovely day, Despie i hope your dd feels better poor thing.
> 
> Im off to buy some pg tests today............the one time i will EVER want to see a BFN!!
> 
> Report back later and see how everyone is doing, love you all xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good girl glad your back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone weather is pants here :growlmad: Massive hugs to all my lovely wonderful friends :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet your in my thoughts and prayers :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi ladies, looks like my work Xmas do is cancelled, the winds are forecast for 80mph and severe storms, there are already floods in parts of the city.

The winds are really high already but it's going to get worse.

And they have shut most of the schools already.


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: This should cover everything, lol.

I am going to put together something for the crock pot before I go to work today and all N will have to do is turn it on...:nope:

He is banned from chicken; I now hate chicken...my DD will no longer eat chicken that is cooked at home.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

DM, glad to hear you've taken decisive action - chicken is way too dangerous to muck around with :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't even care anymore; all I asked was for the man to handle 4-5 meals a week bc he is the one at home.


----------



## NorthStar

Definitely call in reinforcements in the form of your MIL, and soon.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning d. :flower: hope ur dd gets well soon, and let's hope it doesn't go around the rest of the family.
> 
> blimey, you've been busy with the gift buying - bus drivers, teachers and did you remember the dinner ladies? :haha: that's one thing i loved - breaking up from school over christmas. the kids loved bringing in choccies and bottles of wine for me. i was never short of christmas plonk :winkwink: the parents must have thought i looked the drinking type. i did always get the children something each too ( and a card).
> 
> have a lovely day everyone. :xmas3:
> 
> Yes sum I buy everyone lol the two forewomen and dinner ladies and classroom supervisors and playground supervisors also the milkman oilman and postman ,doctor and docs receptionist and speech therapist and my gynae .the list goes on :blush:Click to expand...

you make me laugh. the word generous really doesn't touch or describe you any where close. i'm certain no one forgets about you either lovely. xxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

dmom, ive heard of a crack pot but not a crock pot. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

sumatwsimit said:


> dmom, ive heard of a crack pot but not a crock pot. :haha:

Maybe you call it a slow cooker? You put food in it, turn it on, and then let it cook all day. It's sort of a fix and forget it type thing, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> dmom, ive heard of a crack pot but not a crock pot. :haha:
> 
> Maybe you call it a slow cooker? You put food in it, turn it on, and then let it cook all day. It's sort of a fix and forget it type thing, lol.Click to expand...

I've got one, it's fab! :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I had one in my previous life, I don't really like stewed food but it is hella convenient when you are out working all day.

My rice cooker btw best thing ever £12 at Argos :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

aaah, i see. yes, you are right, it's like a slow cooker then. i don't have one :( my mum has got one and she swears by it. think i might put one on my christmas list since santa won't bring me a bfp.


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I'm going in.....

Mummymurray :hugs: I know you don't to be here and in the nicest possible way we wish you weren't but it's so lovely to have you back in the fold!!:flower:

Butterfly :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA!!!! C'mon make this a good un!!! :bunny::bunny:

Northstar, :scotland: - like it! :thumbup::haha: Stick some music on and have your own party at home? :happydance: It's quite mild down here today about 11/12 degrees, off to get my bikini back out :haha:

Dmom, glad you've told DH no more chicken :growlmad: Hope the itching's calmed down a little :hugs:

Wendy, No!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:

Despie, Sus, Hugs, Crystal, Sumat I'm sure I've forgotten someone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM - not happy, not sad, kinda fed up, door kicker kind of mood,, know what I mean?

xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

It's the crock pot or starvation at this point, LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

J, has something happened?


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> It's the crock pot or starvation at this point, LOL

How about sandwiches??


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: This should cover everything, lol.
> 
> I am going to put together something for the crock pot before I go to work today and all N will have to do is turn it on...:nope:
> 
> He is banned from chicken; I now hate chicken...my DD will no longer eat chicken that is cooked at home.:growlmad:

I'm making white chicken chili in the crock pot today...Yummy and quick tonight...


----------



## sumatwsimit

garnet, that sounds delic. i suppose it would be good for making curries too.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, has something happened?

Nah, nothing, not seen DH all week, work has forced us apart.....sigh....and I'm away again at the weekend (going back to pick my Mum up). Am wondering if I can be ar*ed with it all this cycle? What's the point until we both get tested it's not happening naturally. Don't get me wrong I'm not on a downer just having a chat with reality!!!

You okay today? Did you POAS again?


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> garnet, that sounds delic. i suppose it would be good for making curries too.

There are tons of Slow cooker/Crock pot recipes and some are good and some aren't. I made ham and green peas and chicken broth. It was a yummy split pea soup the other week when it was cold...


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, lovely news about your little girl, I'm sure the tests will come back just fine :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, has something happened?
> 
> Nah, nothing, not seen DH all week, work has forced us apart.....sigh....and I'm away again at the weekend (going back to pick my Mum up). Am wondering if I can be ar*ed with it all this cycle? What's the point until we both get tested it's not happening naturally. Don't get me wrong I'm not on a downer just having a chat with reality!!!
> 
> You okay today? Did you POAS again?Click to expand...

:hugs: Sometimes life sucks but then sometimes it great!!!:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet I am not religious in anyway but I will be thinking of you and your family over the next few days, and really hope that you get some good news next week that will enable you to relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy

Guys the wind is getting up so much here that I just jumped out my skin, I think this is the 80mph storm coming in now...


----------



## LLbean

MM welcome back!!!

Morning ladies!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

J, there's nothing wrong with speaking realistically...like Garnet said, sometimes it sucks...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

NorthStar said:


> Garnet I am not religious in anyway but I will be thinking of you and your family over the next few days, and really hope that you get some good news next week that will enable you to relax and enjoy the rest of the pregnancy
> 
> Guys the wind is getting up so much here that I just jumped out my skin, I think this is the 80mph storm coming in now...

Keep safe the winds are around 70mph here :nope: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Thanks Jodes, I'm staying put all day, have plenty of food in the house, there is no need for me to go out there thank goodness.


----------



## Viking15

Wow, NS I'm sorry it is so :Scotland: there! 80mph is hurricane strength winds. That would have me jumping out of my skin too. As a Florida girl that is what I fear most. Please stay safe and keep us updated. I know I will be worrying about you. I can't imagine how horrid it is when the electric goes out due to the :Scotland: I hope you have a fireplace and some wood for backup. We don't even have a fireplace. I would love to toast my butt in front of a fireplace about right now. Drink some cocoa....
Jax, don't give up! Please! :hugs: I know it's hard. I have to drug my DH. But just think you can't get your end result without any bonking at all. So bonk when you have to. That's all I do. I drug him and lie back and think of England. Because let's face it. Viagra sex is pretty passionless. I hope to get my DH in at the beginning of the year to a doctor so we can figure out what is going on. He has no insurance because he's been unemployed. 
So, I'm always late on the trends but I did something to my back. I am pretty sure I just slept on it wrong. I was hoping it would get back to normal last night, but it is still really painful this morning. Ouchy. So heating pad and plenty of ibuprofen for me. I will enjoy it's lovely properties while I can.
:hugs: all around.


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it sure is :scotland: out there Viking :haha:
Sorry you're catching it from all angles though, that does suck :hugs: it sounds like for your husband a lot of his self worth comes from his job and I'm sure once he is back in the workforce things will sort themselves out with the sex. 

I don't have a fireplace, I live in a modern townhouse with gas central heating which is fired by an electric pump, so if the power goes off so does my heating. Having said that I have got double glazing and good insulation so I will manage. My cooktop is gas so I can still make a coffee or heat soup even if the power goes off.

And Jax, don't beat yourself up over lack of PMA, for starters it's not a particularly British trait :haha: and secondly it can then become another thing to feel crap about.


----------



## dachsundmom

PMA? WTF is that? LOL


----------



## Viking15

I forgot to mention I have a crock pot too. I love the recipes that have lots of fat, but that's no good. My DH isn't a big fan and cringes when it come out of it's hiding spot. He only likes the BBQ pulled pork I make in it. I would use it more often if the healthier recipes tasted any good. In fact a stew sounds good today as the temp dropped yesterday after a cold front came thru. 
Yeah, I could do without the sore back. It used to be pretty chronic when I wasn't working out, but since I have gotten pretty faithful to the gym it has gotten much better. My job certainly doesn't help. In fact, the roots in the original injury is a work related injury. After I heat up the muscles I will do some prescribed stretching and hope that does the trick. Well that and the ibuprofen.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> PMA? WTF is that? LOL

:haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep as brilliantly convenient as a crockpot is for working women, I think that every single thing comes out of it tasting the same, so like your DH I can't really go it, I have a dislike of sloppy food unfortunately.

I have used it sucessfully for soupmaking though, and curries, curries are good in a crockpot.


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Viking:thumbup: I know what you're saying is right but I've kinda got to the stage that it doesn't seem to really matter if we BD a lot, do it only once a cycle or not at all it still doesn't work!!!!!

Northstar, I know what you mean about PMA, not that ole chest nut again!! :haha::haha:

Anyway, I've just had a random 'show us yer t*ts' txt from an old admirer and am wondering whether to play along or not for a bit to lighten the mood!!!!:haha::haha: Okay perhaps not.......


----------



## Viking15

Jax, how many cycles have you actually gotten some good bonks in around O day? Personally, I think a good clean out the old ones and then a 48 hours later for the real deal is all that is needed. (worked for me once). The real deal has to be well timed though. That's the hard part. I just got lucky I think. Anyhow, I understand where you are coming from. I have definitely had my moments where I just want to wave the white flag and go out for retail therapy. Say screw you savings account, you aren't going to send anyone to college. Who are we trying to kid anyhow? 
So I guess I'm just curious. How many real tries have you been able to squeeze out of him? IUI would be totally fab if I could afford it...


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> dmom, ive heard of a crack pot but not a crock pot. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax and Viking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, if you use broth/stock in the crock pot, the fat content isn't bad at all; to thicken it, I mix just 1 tablespoon of butter with 1 tablespoon of flour and throw it in at the last ten minutes.


----------



## Jax41

Viking, hang on I'm trying to count them up.....!! Well this last cycle was a good one 4BD's all over + OPK's the last 3 cycles I was lucky if I got one out of him, tried to time it well but obviously didn't prior to that I'm really having trouble remembering..... I guess from that I've deduced my TTC is pretty hit and miss :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, IDK if one can totally take themselves out of the game, once cone gets to this point...you know when you OV, roughly, and it will be hard not to notice.

All you can do is try your best and hope that he really does come through about moving forward after the holiday.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, you're right it'll be hard to 'give up' this cycle and not notice when we should be BDing and not be bothered by it, in fact I'm kidding myself!! 

But at the moment for me it's like every cycle we're fumbling around with the lights off. So even if my TTC journey comes to an abrupt halt after our talk and I hear something I don't want too at least I will know where I stand, deal with it and move on.... I'm not being dramatic, just very matter of fact, that's how I feel about it all at the moment. I just want to know one way or the other and I really never thought I'd get to that stage!!


----------



## NorthStar

Jax my partner was resistant to the SA at first but once he figured out how important it was to me he went trotting off to the docs without a peep. I tell you now, it took a bit of persistence on my part though.

We've got the kit at home ready for next time he's off, but we have to figure out the best time to do it and strategically plan driving it there. We may even do a practice run (of the drive and finding the lab not the jizz in the pot :rofl:)


----------



## Jax41

Northstar, you so make me chuckle! You and Dmom speak some very wise words and then always round it off with a smart quip - love it!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I am sorry you had to get to this point, but you are right...you have to know one way or the other.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

If only we could buy that sperm ,our life's would be so much easier :nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, I am sorry you had to get to this point, but you are right...you have to know one way or the other.:hugs::hugs:

Thanks B :hugs: I think it's called 'wake up and smell the coffee' :haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Tesco's finest would be easier in a lot of ways T :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I am sorry you had to get to this point, but you are right...you have to know one way or the other.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks B :hugs: I think it's called 'wake up and smell the coffee' :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I prefer, "Wake up! You've had too much vodka!":haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I am sorry you had to get to this point, but you are right...you have to know one way or the other.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks B :hugs: I think it's called 'wake up and smell the coffee' :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I prefer, "Wake up! You've had too much vodka!":haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Okay, we'll change it just for you! :thumbup: :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> J, IDK if one can totally take themselves out of the game, once cone gets to this point...you know when you OV, roughly, and it will be hard not to notice.
> 
> All you can do is try your best and hope that he really does come through about moving forward after the holiday.:hugs:

Yep. Try your best. That's all any of us can do. And hope and pray for the best.
Jax, I don't want you to feel like I'm beating up on you. I am just trying my best to be your cheerleader. It really is so hard to try to get someone to play along with you when they are so unwilling. It gets me way down too. It is a horrible struggle. All we can do is our best. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking, I don't feel like you're doing that at all, in fact it's lovely of you to be cheering in my corner when you're feeling so pants right now - thank you :flower::hugs::hugs: Maybe, I'm just doing the 'giving up' bit on trying naturally, man I just need :help: !!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I have to ask, bc it's me...:haha: Do you believe DH was serious about moving forward after Xmas or was he buying time? N put me off several times before the 1st SA and I was pissed as hell.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Viking, I don't feel like you're doing that at all, in fact it's lovely of you to be cheering in my corner when you're feeling so pants right now - thank you :flower::hugs::hugs: Maybe, I'm just doing the 'giving up' bit on trying naturally, man I just need :help: !!!!!

 we are all cheering you on And we will be here for you wen u get your bfp ,ttc can be so disheartening But once u get your bfp and l.o it's the best feeling in the world and it will all have been worth it ,I promise :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Jax41 said:


> Okay, I'm going in.....
> 
> Mummymurray :hugs: I know you don't to be here and in the nicest possible way we wish you weren't but it's so lovely to have you back in the fold!!:flower:
> 
> Butterfly :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: YEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAA!!!! C'mon make this a good un!!! :bunny::bunny:
> 
> Northstar, :scotland: - like it! :thumbup::haha: Stick some music on and have your own party at home? :happydance: It's quite mild down here today about 11/12 degrees, off to get my bikini back out :haha:
> 
> Dmom, glad you've told DH no more chicken :growlmad: Hope the itching's calmed down a little :hugs:
> 
> Wendy, No!!!!! :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Despie, Sus, Hugs, Crystal, Sumat I'm sure I've forgotten someone :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM - not happy, not sad, kinda fed up, door kicker kind of mood,, know what I mean?
> 
> xXx

:hugs:Thank you Jax!! The only plus to being back here:cry::cry::cry:..........

Is being back with all you girls!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:​:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> J, I have to ask, bc it's me...:haha: Do you believe DH was serious about moving forward after Xmas or was he buying time? N put me off several times before the 1st SA and I was pissed as hell.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Hmmm, I was taking the man at his word, but now that I think about it this sounds exactly like something my husband would do. You don't deserve that. This is hard enough without lying.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, it all just sucks.:hugs::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Just to give us all a much needed laugh ,my six year old just produced her reading homework book and said no mummy I want daddy to do my reading he really likes this book ,well I thought I was gonna be sick with too much laughing ,the book was called ,"the empty and unused lunchbox ":haha::haha::haha::haha:Fml


----------



## NorthStar

It does suck, but then I find myself laughing out loud at something one of you posts and thinking that at least (some of the time) I've still got my sense of humour.

And nice teeth :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> Just to give us all a much needed laugh ,my six year old just produced her reading homework book and said no mummy I want daddy to do my reading he really likes this book ,well I thought I was gonna be sick with too much laughing ,the book was called ,"the empty and unused lunchbox ":haha::haha::haha::haha:Fml

Daddy's lunchbox got used a few times this cycle though didn't it T? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just to give us all a much needed laugh ,my six year old just produced her reading homework book and said no mummy I want daddy to do my reading he really likes this book ,well I thought I was gonna be sick with too much laughing ,the book was called ,"the empty and unused lunchbox ":haha::haha::haha::haha:Fml
> 
> Daddy's lunchbox got used a few times this cycle though didn't it T? :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:It most certainly did :blush::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I thought Mr. Despie was snacking out of your lunchbox?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought Mr. Despie was snacking out of your lunchbox?

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas14:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :xmas14:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> B, you're right it'll be hard to 'give up' this cycle and not notice when we should be BDing and not be bothered by it, in fact I'm kidding myself!!
> 
> But at the moment for me it's like every cycle we're fumbling around with the lights off. So even if my TTC journey comes to an abrupt halt after our talk and I hear something I don't want too at least I will know where I stand, deal with it and move on.... I'm not being dramatic, just very matter of fact, that's how I feel about it all at the moment. I just want to know one way or the other and I really never thought I'd get to that stage!!

Jax darling, we are on the same boat here, i so relate to what you say:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Yes the talk is needed! I had it last night and it did bring up things i did not want to hear but also good solutions. My oh is going to be checked by the doctor so we can sort things. 

I am still in work ladies, so mostly lurking.....


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'll never look at kids reading books again the same way....


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I'll never look at kids reading books again the same way....

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought Mr. Despie was snacking out of your lunchbox?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I thought Mr. Despie was snacking out of your lunchbox?
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Mr despie actually deserves a snack outta my lunch box today but he ain't getting one :haha:Wen I came home yesterday he had painted my whole living room as a surprise ,aw Bless him ,he can be a sweetheart at times :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What color did he paint it? Tell him to build you a 2nd bathroom!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What color did he paint it? Tell him to build you a 2nd bathroom!:haha::hugs:

He just repainted it ,red at the bottom and biscuit at the top :thumbup:I def need another bathroom :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Doesn't your oldest DD spend a lot of time in the bathroom?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Doesn't your oldest DD spend a lot of time in the bathroom?:hugs:

No actually ,she's mostly in her room with her friend ,discussing makeup and new hair styles :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't your oldest DD spend a lot of time in the bathroom?:hugs:
> 
> No actually ,she's mostly in her room with her friend ,discussing makeup and new hair styles :wacko:Click to expand...

Does she have her own room?:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Doesn't your oldest DD spend a lot of time in the bathroom?:hugs:
> 
> No actually ,she's mostly in her room with her friend ,discussing makeup and new hair styles :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Does she have her own room?:flower:Click to expand...

Have just moved her into the smaller back room and she loves it ,she has a lock on her door :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening ladies! :hi:

Hope everyone is well and staying safe in this awful weather.
NS, we have 60mph winds here and it sounds scary so I can't imagine what it's like were you are. Sounds like you've battened down the hatches and are all cosied up though :thumbup:. Stay safe sweetie! :hugs:

Jax :hugs: I know what you mean about not being arsed with TTCing until you both get tested...I thought I might have to do that this cycle but ov came early and we got 2 BDs in (about standard for us!) I hope your OH comes good with having the chat in the New Year :hugs:. He'd better, or he'll have us to answer to :growlmad:.

Sus, viking, dmom, despie, BF, suma, LL, garnet, MM and anyone I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM I had a crappy night's sleep after OH came back late and drunk with his chum. My OH is unable to talk quietly, or come up the stairs quietly, or use the bathroom quietly or without turning every single light on in the house :growlmad:. He went into work late today but hasn't bothered to load the dishwasher or even side the pots and yet that's what we argued about the other day when I had left it and he felt like he had to do it when he got in from work. Pot kettle? :nope: He did give me his winnings from the fruity though so I've treated myself to fish and chips on the way home :thumbup:. Bah, so much of marriage/living together is biting your tongue. I bite my tongue so often it's a wonder there's any of it left.


----------



## googly

Brrr, hope all you Brits have battened down the hatches, that storm sounds brutal! 80 mph winds, eesh... stay indoors!


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly :hi::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

What's a fruity? A gay Brit? LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> What's a fruity? A gay Brit? LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

A fruit machine. LOL


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> Bah, so much of marriage/living together is biting your tongue. I bite my tongue so often it's a wonder there's any of it left.

Ain't that the truth! I promised myself I was never going to turn into my mother :haha: (who is lovely, but nags my poor father constantly!) so I really have to stop myself from complaining about the mess, lack of washing up, cleaning etc... to be fair, DH is not TOO bad... and I have my moments anyway! :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

How do you win money out of a fruit machine?:haha:


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> googly :hi::hugs:

Hi! :hi: :D howzit?!

Hey when is your follow-up appt for your booblas? Have they evened out any?? (if that's not too personal a question!)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How do you win money out of a fruit machine?:haha:

U turn him upside down and shake him :haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> How do you win money out of a fruit machine?:haha:

I don't understand them but my husbands some sort of maths genius and always wins something. Quite often the £70 jackpot. The last time he did that I took the money and paid our water bill :haha:.


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> How do you win money out of a fruit machine?:haha:

Fruitys, slots, pokies... they all sound a bit rude! :haha::blush:


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How do you win money out of a fruit machine?:haha:
> 
> I don't understand them but my husbands some sort of maths genius and always wins something. Quite often the £70 jackpot. The last time he did that I took the money and paid our water bill :haha:.Click to expand...

The first time I ever played the pokies I won big time.... which was the WORST thing that could have happened to me because then I kept going back for more........ and of course... lost it all AND some! :haha: 

No more...


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh! Slot machines!:dohh::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

googly said:


> Hi! :hi: :D howzit?!
> 
> Hey when is your follow-up appt for your booblas? Have they evened out any?? (if that's not too personal a question!)

No question is too personal :winkwink:. I saw the surgeon on tuesday and have another op 6th jan to exchange the right implant for a bigger one so yay. Then that's it, no more surgery :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Oh! Slot machines!:dohh::haha:

That's the one! I couldn't think of what else to call them :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

Keekee ,if no questions too personal ,wots your favourite position ?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Keekee ,if no questions too personal ,wots your favourite position ?:haha:

:xmas14:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keekee ,if no questions too personal ,wots your favourite position ?:haha:
> 
> :xmas14:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Lunchbox, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Mine is doggie cos I like to bark :haha::haha:


----------



## googly

keekeesaurus said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Hi! :hi: :D howzit?!
> 
> Hey when is your follow-up appt for your booblas? Have they evened out any?? (if that's not too personal a question!)
> 
> No question is too personal :winkwink:. I saw the surgeon on tuesday and have another op 6th jan to exchange the right implant for a bigger one so yay. Then that's it, no more surgery :thumbup:.Click to expand...

:thumbup: sounds awesome!


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Mine is doggie cos I like to bark :haha::haha:

DeessssssPIE! :blush::blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Woof!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is doggie cos I like to bark :haha::haha:
> 
> DeessssssPIE! :blush::blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Woof!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T! :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## mummymurray74

Seems ive come on at the right time!!!!! Im with Despie!:blush::thumbup:​Although im quite partial to a few!!! Im greedy!!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Seems ive come on at the right time!!!!! Im with Despie!:blush::thumbup:​Although im quite partial to a few!!! Im greedy!!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

We need to have a laugh ladies ,:haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie you little saucepot :winkwink:.
I like the lazy girl's position best (missionary) closely followed by dirty, filthy doggy style. I have happy memories of a hotel in Berlin just after we got engaged *sigh*. Spoons is nice first thing in the morning when you're still half asleep :thumbup:. Oh, let's be honest. I like everything lol.

Laughing is good, laughing and talking about sex is even better :happydance:.


----------



## Indigo77

I like it when he does all the work....:haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> We need to have a laugh ladies ,:haha::haha:

You are soooooooo right we do!!Im well known in my family for being dirty !! I have a worse mind than a bloke!! I need a laugh:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie you little saucepot :winkwink:.
> I like the lazy girl's position best (missionary) closely followed by dirty, filthy doggy style. I have happy memories of a hotel in Berlin just after we got engaged *sigh*. Spoons is nice first thing in the morning when you're still half asleep :thumbup:. Oh, let's be honest. I like everything lol.
> 
> Laughing is good, laughing and talking about sex is even better :happydance:.

:haha::haha::haha:I hate missionary lol,I am always worried oh will have a heart attack :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> I like it when he does all the work....:haha:

Amen to that! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: woof!


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies am away to put the kids to bed ,oh has just told me he's taking tomorrow off and taking me out for breakfast :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

See ya later despie! Enjoy the breakfast :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## keekeesaurus

You just can't get away from fertility issues. It's even cropping up on Coronation St.


----------



## NorthStar

I saw that the bird was moaning about him loaning out the £1k and I was thinkig love, that wont' even pay for the MEDS for IVF :haha:

And I don't even watch Corrie it was just on whilst I internet shopped.


----------



## Sus09

Oh I missed Corrie today! Even fertility issues there?:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is doggie cos I like to bark :haha::haha:
> 
> DeessssssPIE! :blush::blush:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::holly::holly::holly:Click to expand...

Girls! I leave you on your own one afternoon and it gets all dirty here! NAUGHTY GIRLS!!! :trouble::growlmad::nope:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

OH dear I could not stop laughing on the train, I think every day the passengers that get the train at the same time than me are more worried that I am complete nutter!! :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What show is this?


----------



## Sus09

I it one of the soap operas here in the uk that has been running for over 50 years


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Leanne is an ex prostitute who is married to Peter who is an alcoholic. Leanne had an affair with her ex husband and Peter found out. Peter was injured in a tram crash and he and Leanne got married on his 'death bed'. He made a miraculous recovery. Carla fancies Peter and she is also an alcoholic and Peter has been her support. Leanne wants a baby and they've been to their GP who says her scan results show one of her fallopian tubes was damaged by infection after a recent miscarriage. She wants to go for IVF but Peter lent their £1k savings to someone from Boyzone who lost his wedding deposit on a game of poker. 

Interesting fact, I've met the girl who plays Leanne.


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

It's so true to life! LOL.

Ranulph Fiennes is on the news. According to my OH he is the greatest living Englishman. If we have a boy he wants Ranulph as the middle name.


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously?


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all!

:boat::-({|= :shipw::help:

feeling like i'm holding up an abandoned ship this morning.



that ranulph fiennes has a few good autobiographies out. quite an amazing guy.

BUT tell him you'd prefer to name the baby 'ralph' after ralph fiennes...(it's almost the same) . he is a bit of a dish! :winkwink:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom - seriously :shrug::nope:. 

Morning ladies! We have :scotland: this morning. Looked out the window when I got up - rain. Opened the door to let the dog out - serious hail. It's completely white. And cold. And windy. Brrrr. I don't want to venture out to work. 

Suma - Ralph Fiennes :thumbup: hubba hubba!

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to ya'll, have a good day ladies!
xxx


----------



## Natsby

Morning, poor you Keekee, I hate having to go out when the weather is like that. So far we haven´t really seen much sign of winter here, I´m hoping it stays that way as the horse doesn´t have any shelter and I still haven´t found him a home.
I have a class now, 8.30, it is too early to teach and she is always half asleep, but such a nice lady I always say yes when she asks for this time. At least I can work from home.
Have a nice day all. xx


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Morning, poor you Keekee, I hate having to go out when the weather is like that. So far we haven´t really seen much sign of winter here, I´m hoping it stays that way as the horse doesn´t have any shelter and I still haven´t found him a home.
> I have a class now, 8.30, it is too early to teach and she is always half asleep, but such a nice lady I always say yes when she asks for this time. At least I can work from home.
> Have a nice day all. xx

U are so lovely nats ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Dmom - seriously :shrug::nope:.
> 
> Morning ladies! We have :scotland: this morning. Looked out the window when I got up - rain. Opened the door to let the dog out - serious hail. It's completely white. And cold. And windy. Brrrr. I don't want to venture out to work.
> 
> Suma - Ralph Fiennes :thumbup: hubba hubba!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to ya'll, have a good day ladies!
> xxx

Wrap up warm darling ,I havd just started wearing thermals and they are great ,so so Cosy ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all!
> 
> :boat::-({|= :shipw::help:
> 
> feeling like i'm holding up an abandoned ship this morning.
> 
> 
> 
> that ranulph fiennes has a few good autobiographies out. quite an amazing guy.
> 
> BUT tell him you'd prefer to name the baby 'ralph' after ralph fiennes...(it's almost the same) . he is a bit of a dish! :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> You just can't get away from fertility issues. It's even cropping up on Coronation St.

Keekee I think u need to get out more !:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> You just can't get away from fertility issues. It's even cropping up on Coronation St.
> 
> Keekee I think u need to get out more !:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all :flower:Well I won't be on much till after two as am Xmas shopping and having a morning alone with oh ,am gonna get all glammed up and enjoy it as it will prob be the only time till january ,it's happy Friday everyone and luckily it isn't raining or snowing ,have a lovely day ladies ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

glamming up and shopping sounds fab. have a lovely day. :hugs:

i'll catch up with u all on monday now, off out shortly and then another busy weekend ahead... :wacko: have a nice one ladies and be good! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

It's Friday....thank goodness, bc I have had enough of this week. Tomorrow, we will venture out into the mall and do some shopping.:nope: 

Hope all of you ladies have a wonderful day!

All I can say about Ralph F. is YUM!!!:happydance: And Woof!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :hi:

Woke up to freezing cold (forgot to put heating on auto) but worst of storm blown out thank goodness, there is a lot of damage and some homes still without power, but fortuantely everyone I know is safe. And my house is ok :thumbup:

Happy Friday ladies :happydance: I've got no major plans for weekend catching up with a mate tomorrow maybe and my brother, taking it easy. Will depend on how icy/snowy it is too, roads may be too hazardous to drive, will wait and see I guess :cold:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Woke up to freezing cold (forgot to put heating on auto) but worst of storm blown out thank goodness, there is a lot of damage and some homes still without power, but fortuantely everyone I know is safe. And my house is ok :thumbup:
> 
> Happy Friday ladies :happydance: I've got no major plans for weekend catching up with a mate tomorrow maybe and my brother, taking it easy. Will depend on how icy/snowy it is too, roads may be too hazardous to drive, will wait and see I guess :cold:

Glad u and your family are safe ,Scotland seems to be getting the worst of it unfortunately ,have. Great time tomorrow ,xxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I have to ask, bc it's me...:haha: Do you believe DH was serious about moving forward after Xmas or was he buying time? N put me off several times before the 1st SA and I was pissed as hell.
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hmmm, I was taking the man at his word, but now that I think about it this sounds exactly like something my husband would do. You don't deserve that. This is hard enough without lying.Click to expand...

B, def buying time, if I'm honest I suspect he's hoping time will run out for me/us, I know him too well!! And he won't say c'mon then what's on your mind, spill, he'll wait for me to bring it up. I'm not expecting anything other than him having the hump, esp about the SA but my main aim is that I want him to know how serious I am about having a baby with him, know what I mean?

Viking :hugs: okay spilling my guts here but, in my heart I know that if I got preg he'd be happy, after all unlike before he's not doing anything to prevent it now, but I'm also pretty sure that he won't take it further, no meds nothing. If he does an SA I will hit the deck quicker than I do after a few wines in the back garden!!!! :haha::haha:

So on that basis I ask myself why am I bothering at all!!!! :shrug: If we can't do it naturally, and this is now proven, then what hope have I got :shrug: Blimey, I sound tragic, I'm not really, just thinking 'out loud' here!!!!

xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

J, do you ever tell him about BnB...you could casually mention the struggle we have all had getting our men to jizz in a cup and gauge his reaction.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax, really you need to find out what's up, medically speaking.

Bear in mind it could be something relatively minor/fixable, and until you take the plunge it's a bit of a stab in the dark, sometimes literally :haha:

One thing I can share from my experience about getting the testing done is I had to be persistent and I also had to really put it out there and tell D that this was really important, that involved not just talking about it, but also letting him know in no uncertain terms that I was not happy when he dug in his heels in. Now he's on board with the testing :happydance:

Your DH has to realise that this is not going to go away basically, that you're not going to accept no for an answer or brush this under the table.


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, all you lovely girls on here are unknown to him :nope: sorry.....

Northstar, If I say I don't know how to would you understand? I can't bang on (and haven't done) at him about it all, he will ignore me. I can't shout scream throw my toys out of the pram, he will ignore me. He will walk away, I will only have a short amount of time, he will undoubtedly get the hump and have that 'here we go again look' then after a week or so he may, just may come back to me say I've been a complete w**ker and talk to me....all of this is the throw back I get from his toxic relationship with his ex. On things like this he is such a bad communicator. I find it really hard to make him understand this is me, not her, ME and I'm NOT her.!! 

Blimey after all the posts I've just read back on I've really brought this thread down sorry!!!:flower:

PS. Northstar, so glad you survived the horrible storm, I was thinking aboutcha!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Could you send him an email?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,I know exactly were u are coming from :hugs:there is no way in hell my oh would do a s,a ,I know that 100 percent ,my oh is a real mans man and no-one is allowed to touch his bits but me :haha:It was a real struggle to get him to do the blood test and he only agreed to that after nine losses :nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Could you send him an email?

I sent him a letter once about something else, think it was moving house, he ignored it......:cry:


----------



## NorthStar

D's a mans man too, he's not a guy who you could ever say was in touch with his feminine side, BUT I guess in this case he's doing it out of love for me.

He finds the whole scientific approach, the beeping thermometer, the charts, the SCs the myriad of supplements all quite mystifying. But he wants this and will do whatever he has to, to make me happy. Except go on holiday with me :shrug: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,I know exactly were u are coming from :hugs:there is no way in hell my oh would do a s,a ,I know that 100 percent ,my oh is a real mans man and no-one is allowed to touch his bits but me :haha:It was a real struggle to get him to do the blood test and he only agreed to that after nine losses :nope:

OMG :shock: I think this is where I'll be at too......and then he will probably avoid me like the plague thinking that I only want sex for a baby - now where did he get that idea from :shrug::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Could you send him an email?
> 
> I sent him a letter once about something else, think it was moving house, he ignored it......:cry:Click to expand...

OMFG, are you serious?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,I know exactly were u are coming from :hugs:there is no way in hell my oh would do a s,a ,I know that 100 percent ,my oh is a real mans man and no-one is allowed to touch his bits but me :haha:It was a real struggle to get him to do the blood test and he only agreed to that after nine losses :nope:
> 
> OMG :shock: I think this is where I'll be at too......and then he will probably avoid me like the plague thinking that I only want sex for a baby - now where did he get that idea from :shrug::haha::haha:Click to expand...

I actually do mostly only want sex for a baby ,I think oh gets a decent shag once or twice a month ,woof :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas14:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> D's a mans man too, he's not a guy who you could ever say was in touch with his feminine side, BUT I guess in this case he's doing it out of love for me.

Aww, that's lovely :thumbup:



NorthStar said:


> He finds the whole scientific approach, the beeping thermometer, the charts, the SCs the myriad of supplements all quite mystifying. But he wants this and will do whatever he has to, to make me happy. Except go on holiday with me :shrug: :haha:

I guess a holiday's a small price to pay for all the other good stuff. 

I can't be cross with DH for long, generally we rub along really well together, and I can't do arguments/ignorning each other it really unsettles me but this, this is a biggun......


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :xmas14:

:haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Could you send him an email?
> 
> I sent him a letter once about something else, think it was moving house, he ignored it......:cry:Click to expand...
> 
> OMFG, are you serious?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, he told me what's the point, it's only going to be a repeat of what you've just said.....felt like I'd been punched in the guts......


----------



## NorthStar

This is not an area that there can be a compromise on, that's for sure.

Before you married him, what was his take on having a baby with you?


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> This is not an area that there can be a compromise on, that's for sure.
> 
> Before you married him, what was his take on having a baby with you?

It was one of the first things I asked....as you've got kids does that mean no more and he said he'd never deny me being a Mum, makes you want to laugh or cry, I'm not sure which now!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I hate arguments and ignoring ,my oh really finds it hard to be the first to say he's sorry and he can huff for ages :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax I hate arguments and ignoring ,my oh really finds it hard to be the first to say he's sorry and he can huff for ages :nope:

Blimey we sound like twins!!!! :hugs:

Oh well, no pain no gain as they say......:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well J, you could ask C...when he said he wouldn't "deny" you a child, does that mean he would be fine if you got pregnant, but he's not doing anything to speed up the process? I think your DH is more in NTNP mode and you are full-on TTC.:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax41 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is not an area that there can be a compromise on, that's for sure.
> 
> Before you married him, what was his take on having a baby with you?
> 
> It was one of the first things I asked....as you've got kids does that mean no more and he said he'd never deny me being a Mum, makes you want to laugh or cry, I'm not sure which now!Click to expand...

OK babe this isn't what you want to hear, but he needs to be reminded of this, he is cruising by on you being the peacemaker and not wanting to rock the boat.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Well J, you could ask C...when he said he wouldn't "deny" you a child, does that mean he would be fine if you got pregnant, but he's not doing anything to speed up the process? I think your DH is more in NTNP mode and you are full-on TTC.:hugs:

Got it in one :thumbup: I'm sure in his own way he thinks he's not denying it as after all we do get to BD, just not as much as I think we should and not always at the right time (there just ain't no pleasing some people eh??!!:winkwink:), that's the bit I need to get him to understand, he ain't 24 anymore as he was when he had his 1st!!!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> This is not an area that there can be a compromise on, that's for sure.
> 
> Before you married him, what was his take on having a baby with you?
> 
> It was one of the first things I asked....as you've got kids does that mean no more and he said he'd never deny me being a Mum, makes you want to laugh or cry, I'm not sure which now!Click to expand...
> 
> OK babe this isn't what you want to hear, but he needs to be reminded of this, he is cruising by on you being the peacemaker and not wanting to rock the boat.Click to expand...

Yep, that's me, never one to rock the boat....maybe if I do (again) then he will realise that this is still so important to me!! 

Deep down though, I have this awful sinking feeling that it'll be all too much too late......and that will be my fault for not kicking his ass sooner. GRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You have to lay it out for him.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: You have to lay it out for him.

Yup :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Right, Dmom, Despie, Northstar, thanks for the chat this avo I do appreciate it and you being there :flower: I'm off home to get myself tarted up for our Xmas do then I'm not around all weekend again (going to get my Mum), so have a fab time all of you shopping, wrapping, sha**ing :haha: and I'll catch up with y'all on Monday.

Lots of luv
Jax
xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Right, Dmom, Despie, Northstar, thanks for the chat this avo I do appreciate it and you being there :flower: I'm off home to get myself tarted up for our Xmas do then I'm not around all weekend again (going to get my Mum), so have a fab time all of you shopping, wrapping, sha**ing :haha: and I'll catch up with y'all on Monday.
> 
> Lots of luv
> Jax
> xXx

Have a great time my love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sorry I missed out on the conversation. Poor Jax. I feel awful for you. My DH was a real horse's butt about the meds, too. Unfortunately, his ED isn't just because he lost his job. It has been going on for years. I've really beaten myself up about it. He has said in the past that I'm too fat to be attractive and that really about killed me as I've struggled with my weight all my life. I have lost lots of weight trying to get to a point where he will be happy, but again unfortunately, it doesn't seem to make any difference. This is about you though. Not me. I don't really know what made him change his mind. We have been to quite a bit of marriage counseling. That really helped us in a lot of other areas. My DH is extremely stubborn and it's hard to get him to listen because he's already made up his mind that you're wrong. I do find that writing it down helps us a great deal. When I go right at him he gets his back up and then there's no changing his mind. He's then in fight mode. It is really disappointing to hear that your DH won't even read an email and respond. That is really poor communication and really frustrating beyond belief. I've been there. I know how you feel. It took me about five years to get him to take Viagra. He was trying on his own once we decided to TTC and it was so depressing and frustrating I just wanted to give up too. I think he was so frustrated after a really horrid attempt in August that left me crying and hating myself that he relented. I wrote a little bit about it in my journal, but this is pretty much the whole story. 
I hate confrontation. That is why I can do the job I do. However, if you back me into a corner and leave me feeling like I have no options, look out because I will come out swinging. :grr: Your DH is doing that to you. This is important. And he needs to grow up and learn how to talk about it. I know it's hard. I know it's uncomfortable. None the less, as NS said this topic leaves no room for compromise. At all. He said he wouldn't deny you. You took him at his word. Now he needs to make it happen. If he's not willing to it is just going to continue to cause pain and resentment. Now, if he loves you like we all believe he does then he wouldn't want to do that to your relationship. 
Personally, I would point all of this out in a letter. At the very least you could make him promise to read it and think about it. I don't know Dmom. You're the psychologist. What is your opinion? I am pulling for you Jax. Don't let his avoidance tactics keep you from what you want. This is your happiness. Fight for it. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:thumbup: WSS^


----------



## LLbean

Jax...Rock the boat!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,am sorry u had trouble with your oh about your weight ,,I bet u are really beautiful on the outside cos I already know u are on the inside ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Jax...Rock the boat!

Hi have u tested again?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, since you asked, from a purely clinical stanpoint, this isn't about Jax's DH agreeing to what she wants, but more about getting them to communicate better.

Here is my $120 speech for free, LOL. When people don't meet our expectations, it's human nature to be hurt and really pissed off; what we need to remeber, is that those were our expectations, not theirs. Whatever it is we ask someone to do, we have to keep our audience in mind.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I sucked as a threapist and this is why I ran away screaming from it, LOL.


----------



## NorthStar

LLbean said:


> Jax...Rock the boat!

Thanks LL, this has helped get that stupid Mariah Carey christmas song out my head :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Jax...Rock the boat!
> 
> Hi have u tested again?:hugs:Click to expand...

hmmmm...seeing as how my period is starting I didn't think it necessary :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Jax...Rock the boat!
> 
> Hi have u tested again?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm...seeing as how my period is starting I didn't think it necessary :haha:Click to expand...

Aw u have just changed to cd1 ,hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Jax...Rock the boat!
> 
> Hi have u tested again?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> hmmmm...seeing as how my period is starting I didn't think it necessary :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Aw u have just changed to cd1 ,hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yes I spotted big time yesterday but it had stopped again... until now


----------



## dachsundmom

LL...how much DHEA do you take?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LL...how much DHEA do you take?

75mg


----------



## mummymurray74

Jax ive just been reading your posts!:hugs:

Tell me to mind my own business but...mmmm how do i put this..............

Without telling him,Could you get a sample jar ready and initiate a intimate 'time' and hide it beind you, and instead of:sex:use your hand/mouth!!:blush: and when its time just grab the sample pot and do your best to catch the :spermy:????? If you did it in the dark he may not even notice in the height of ecstasy!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Its just an idea, i really feel for you. Men are such babies and by wat you have said he as had kids???Its not fair to deprive you of being a mummy,
sorry i hope you dont mind me commenting:hugs::hugs::blush:


----------



## LLbean

mummymurray74 said:


> Jax ive just been reading your posts!:hugs:
> 
> Tell me to mind my own business but...mmmm how do i put this..............
> 
> Without telling him,Could you get a sample jar ready and initiate a intimate 'time' and hide it beind you, and instead of:sex:use your hand/mouth!!:blush: and when its time just grab the sample pot and do your best to catch the :spermy:????? If you did it in the dark he may not even notice in the height of ecstasy!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Its just an idea, i really feel for you. Men are such babies and by wat you have said he as had kids???Its not fair to deprive you of being a mummy,
> sorry i hope you dont mind me commenting:hugs::hugs::blush:

just be careful as they can not have saliva or lube in that sample...sorry to say hehehe

Some places have special collection condoms...see if the place where you will be taking it can get you a few


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Viking, since you asked, from a purely clinical stanpoint, this isn't about Jax's DH agreeing to what she wants, but more about getting them to communicate better.
> 
> Here is my $120 speech for free, LOL. When people don't meet our expectations, it's human nature to be hurt and really pissed off; what we need to remeber, is that those were our expectations, not theirs. Whatever it is we ask someone to do, we have to keep our audience in mind.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I sucked as a threapist and this is why I ran away screaming from it, LOL.

Or, don't have expectations and then you won't get hurt!!:thumbup: I have no expectations that my DH is going to co-operate, I'm ready for the fight!! :grr: Or am I? If you're fighting over something like this then is there really any hope? :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

mummymurray74 said:


> Jax ive just been reading your posts!:hugs:
> 
> Tell me to mind my own business but...mmmm how do i put this..............
> 
> Without telling him,Could you get a sample jar ready and initiate a intimate 'time' and hide it beind you, and instead of:sex:use your hand/mouth!!:blush: and when its time just grab the sample pot and do your best to catch the :spermy:????? If you did it in the dark he may not even notice in the height of ecstasy!!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Its just an idea, i really feel for you. Men are such babies and by wat you have said he as had kids???Its not fair to deprive you of being a mummy,
> sorry i hope you dont mind me commenting:hugs::hugs::blush:

Mummymurray :hugs: course I don't mind you chipping in! Thank you for your advice, I'd be lying if I hadn't thought about it, but the bottom line is I just need to have another talk with my DH. The painful part is, is that he knows I'm unhappy, he know's what it's about, but he won't talk to me about it, ask me what he can do to make it better, he will wait for me and I just want him to understand, be on my side like other DH's are and to do it for me, basically it's all crap communication!!!


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Sorry I missed out on the conversation. Poor Jax. I feel awful for you. My DH was a real horse's butt about the meds, too. Unfortunately, his ED isn't just because he lost his job. It has been going on for years. I've really beaten myself up about it. He has said in the past that I'm too fat to be attractive and that really about killed me as I've struggled with my weight all my life. I have lost lots of weight trying to get to a point where he will be happy, but again unfortunately, it doesn't seem to make any difference. This is about you though. Not me. I don't really know what made him change his mind. We have been to quite a bit of marriage counseling. That really helped us in a lot of other areas. My DH is extremely stubborn and it's hard to get him to listen because he's already made up his mind that you're wrong. I do find that writing it down helps us a great deal. When I go right at him he gets his back up and then there's no changing his mind. He's then in fight mode. It is really disappointing to hear that your DH won't even read an email and respond. That is really poor communication and really frustrating beyond belief. I've been there. I know how you feel. It took me about five years to get him to take Viagra. He was trying on his own once we decided to TTC and it was so depressing and frustrating I just wanted to give up too. I think he was so frustrated after a really horrid attempt in August that left me crying and hating myself that he relented. I wrote a little bit about it in my journal, but this is pretty much the whole story.
> I hate confrontation. That is why I can do the job I do. However, if you back me into a corner and leave me feeling like I have no options, look out because I will come out swinging. :grr: Your DH is doing that to you. This is important. And he needs to grow up and learn how to talk about it. I know it's hard. I know it's uncomfortable. None the less, as NS said this topic leaves no room for compromise. At all. He said he wouldn't deny you. You took him at his word. Now he needs to make it happen. If he's not willing to it is just going to continue to cause pain and resentment. Now, if he loves you like we all believe he does then he wouldn't want to do that to your relationship.
> Personally, I would point all of this out in a letter. At the very least you could make him promise to read it and think about it. I don't know Dmom. You're the psychologist. What is your opinion? I am pulling for you Jax. Don't let his avoidance tactics keep you from what you want. This is your happiness. Fight for it.
> :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Viking :hugs: I'm so sorry about all the stuff with your DH, it's suprising isn't it that when someone else (me!) has the same problem how it drags it all back up to the front, sorry...... Your DH sound exactly the same as mine, esp when you say yours has already formed his own opinon and made is made up - ditto!!! And when you go at him and it gets his back up, mine is exactly the same, he see's it as a personal attack no matter how I try to put it.... You're right, he's avoiding me and 'it' and I have to make him understand otherwise it only lays us open for resentment which I can feel creeping up on me. Thank you for writing what you did, it takes a lot to open up about personal hurtful stuff and I really appreciate what you've said to me xXx :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Right, it's late, but I had to reply to you all because you've taken the time to write to me. I'm really 'outta here' now :hugs::hugs: xXx


----------



## LLbean

Have a great weekend everyone! I'm on a plane to LA as we speak so I may not be posting as much. Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Have a great weekend everyone! I'm on a plane to LA as we speak so I may not be posting as much. Hugs to all!!!

Have a fab time lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning everyone :flower: hope you're all good.

Well my friend has cancelled lunch as her mum is ill, I think it's something serious actually so fair enough. So, IDK what to do with myself really, the gym shuts at lunchtime, and the shops are too chaotic to visit (and anyway I did all my shopping online so don't need anything :shrug: so I'll be cleaning the house and then doing some "personal grooming" I think :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Right, it's late, but I had to reply to you all because you've taken the time to write to me. I'm really 'outta here' now :hugs::hugs: xXx

Jax my heart breaks for you babes :cry:,I wish there's something more I could do ,but I really think if oh knew how much this was effecting you and how heartbroken you are that he would get his finger outta his ass and cooperate ,I pray this happens for you ,we all love u so much on here and just want u to get your :baby:,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning everyone :flower: hope you're all good.
> 
> Well my friend has cancelled lunch as her mum is ill, I think it's something serious actually so fair enough. So, IDK what to do with myself really, the gym shuts at lunchtime, and the shops are too chaotic to visit (and anyway I did all my shopping online so don't need anything :shrug: so I'll be cleaning the house and then doing some "personal grooming" I think :haha:

Just sit back and watch some funny movies and have a lazy day ,u never get to relax properly :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: you are right Despie I'm not good at relaxing I was thinking of doing some work on my (work)project this afternoon :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :haha: you are right Despie I'm not good at relaxing I was thinking of doing some work on my (work)project this afternoon :haha:

No work :growlmad:Just play :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well I am being treated like a princess today as I took dd to the docs yesterday and she has really bad infected tonsils :nope:But I have had an awful cough lingering from my cold and hate the docs but the doc insisted on sounding my chest because of my cough and I have a lung infection ,:growlmad:Bloody typical ,so oh has been bringing me tabs and drinks and a hot water bottle and just cooked me French toast and bacon and a lovely cuppa .he is also being extra nice which kinda worries me :haha:So am watching Home cooking made easy and snuggling up on the settee with ds and talking to u lovely ladies ,dd is feeling a bit better as well :) and I hope to hear from the hospital soon to get her tonsils out .but she has started eating today which is always a good sign ,wots everyone else up to ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so sorry you guys are feeling poorly.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

How long is NHS going to wait to get the kid's tonsils out?:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie enjoy your pampering, and I'm glad the doctor figured out you were sick too! You can be too much of a trouper sometimes looking after others :hugs:

I suspect gorgeous former model Lorraine Pascale doesn't eat too many Scotch eggs and cupcakes :haha:


----------



## Natsby

Morning all, Sorry to hear you are not on form Despie, enjoy snuggling :hugs:and get better soon.
I´m back from Christmas shopping, not too hectic here, they don´t go crazy like the Brits in the run up to the 25th. Now I´m doing some long overdue sculpting work and trying to finish a couple of projects. But I´ve got some kind of lurgy too and wish I could go to bed instead, maybe later. Still go to clean the house as we have got friends coming over tonight. At least Oh is cooking and will help me clean. I have him well trained now!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am so sorry you guys are feeling poorly.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How long is NHS going to wait to get the kid's tonsils out?:growlmad:

I know b ,it's a big fat pain in the ass :nope:she was throwing up as the poison from her tonsils was going into her tummy :cry:and she really doesn't complain much ,Bless her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Poor DD, and poor you T :hugs:

I think whilst you are unwell with this lung infection your temps are going to be off T, so don't stress too much about the temping.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie enjoy your pampering, and I'm glad the doctor figured out you were sick too! You can be too much of a trouper sometimes looking after others :hugs:
> 
> I suspect gorgeous former model Lorraine Pascale doesn't eat too many Scotch eggs and cupcakes :haha:

Am def gonna enjoy it as it doesn't happen very often but I do hate to be sitting around and feel like I am wasting the day :wacko:Yes Lorraine is gorgeous and so slim :growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, stupid American with a question...does NHS work like some insurance companies, where you can pay for something and get reimbursed for it or do you have to wait for them to get off of their asses, bc this is awful.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Poor DD, and poor you T :hugs:
> 
> I think whilst you are unwell with this lung infection your temps are going to be off T, so don't stress too much about the temping.

U read my mind as I was just about to fill in my chart ,u are such a love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Morning all, Sorry to hear you are not on form Despie, enjoy snuggling :hugs:and get better soon.
> I´m back from Christmas shopping, not too hectic here, they don´t go crazy like the Brits in the run up to the 25th. Now I´m doing some long overdue sculpting work and trying to finish a couple of projects. But I´ve got some kind of lurgy too and wish I could go to bed instead, maybe later. Still go to clean the house as we have got friends coming over tonight. At least Oh is cooking and will help me clean. I have him well trained now!:happydance:

Great your oh is a good help ,I would love to watch you sculpting ,it's so relaxing watching others :thumbup:,try taking some honey and lemon in hot water for the cold ,it really helps ,have a great night lovely ,:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Despie, sorry you now have a chest infection and DD is ill :hugs:. An afternoon snuggling sounds just the job and I hope you both feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

NS I agree with the girls, have a lazy, pampering afternoon! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Natsby hope you're not getting the lurgy :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Well done on having OH well trained :haha:.

Dmom I think you can go private for certain things like consultations, diagnostic tests etc. and still remain on an NHS wait list but you don't get reimbursed unfortunately :nope:. It's crappy. Sometimes if you've got a good GP you can get things expedited but not always. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax honey I really feel for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Your situation with OH is very much like mine. I feel like I've bullied him into having the SA and the next hurdle will be if we need any intervention. Maybe he will come good with the chat after new year? I hope so because the stress of it all is a nightmare. Keep us posted! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, jodes, LL (enjoy LA!), BF, googly, crystal and anyone I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I'm having a lazy day. Had plans to go into town and get Christmas stuff and I need more prenatals but the weather has gone sh1tty and now I can't be arsed. The cat got me up at 7am, then OH decided we should have a McDonalds' brekkie then I went back to bed. Just got back up and now and I wish I'd stayed up and got everything done this morning :growlmad: <--mad with myself. Ah well, when's the last posting date for Christmas? I have wednesday off so can do it all in between my smear, my scan and work's xmas meal :thumbup:. Going to see my gorgeous niece in a dance show tomorrow so very excited about that :happydance:.

Have a great day!


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm glad that doctor insisted! You relax and let your DH take care of you. You are so used to taking care of others, but it's your turn now. Rest and get better. :hugs:
NS, the horrid :Scotland: made the news in the US. Those were some ferocious winds. I'm so glad you weathered the storm and lived to tell about it. How scary that you don't have a fireplace! 
Natsby, enjoy the company tonight. I'm actually in Madrid right now. I haven't been here in almost a month and I'm thinking about going down to Puerta del Sol to see the Christmas lights. They are always so pretty. 
Keekee, I'm glad you bullied your DH :haha: 
AFM, I'm on day four of terrible neck/back pain. I may end up back at the chiropractor after six months of not going. It hurts so badly though I will do anything for it to get better. I've been doing my PT stretches, using a heating pad and taking Ibuprofen but it is being quite stubborn. Ouchy. 
Is it really quiet around here or is it just me? Everyone must be super busy getting ready for Christmas. I just can't be bothered. Maybe next week will be better.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Viking15 said:


> Is it really quiet around here or is it just me? Everyone must be super busy getting ready for Christmas. I just can't be bothered. Maybe next week will be better.

Hope your neck and back are better soon. 

I'm with you on the Christmas thing. I'm the kind of person who always has Christmas decorations up by December 1. But this year I haven't even thought about it.


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Is it really quiet around here or is it just me? Everyone must be super busy getting ready for Christmas. I just can't be bothered. Maybe next week will be better.
> 
> Hope your neck and back are better soon.
> 
> I'm with you on the Christmas thing. I'm the kind of person who always has Christmas decorations up by December 1. But this year I haven't even thought about it.Click to expand...

Am hoping my oh will put mine up today ,I usually have them up already but had a bit of painting to do ,now that I am sick it looks like he's gonna have to do it as kids are going nuts to get the place decorated ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking hope u feel better soon lovely ,there's nothing worse than a sore back and neck ,I have r.a and get really bad neck pain ,a hot water bottle helps and strong painkillers ,and a nice rub with some heat gel ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I haven't even bought a Christmas tree, D is usually away at Christmas so I spend a week or so at my mum and dads, so I kind of think why bother :shrug: but maybe that's the wrong attitude. Thing is, I don't have much storage, so I'm reluctant to buy something that needs to be packed away 51 weeks a year :dohh:

So I'm hearing you less Christmassy ladies :haha:

Yeah Viking I hope your back starts to improve soon and you get some relief, how ar eyou going being back at work?


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I haven't even bought a Christmas tree, D is usually away at Christmas so I spend a week or so at my mum and dads, so I kind of think why bother :shrug: but maybe that's the wrong attitude. Thing is, I don't have much storage, so I'm reluctant to buy something that needs to be packed away 51 weeks a year :dohh:
> 
> So I'm hearing you less Christmassy ladies :haha:
> 
> Yeah Viking I hope your back starts to improve soon and you get some relief, how ar eyou going being back at work?

Awk u have to get a tree Hun just a small one that's already decorated and some window decorations will do the job ,do u never see oh over Xmas ,:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Is it really quiet around here or is it just me? Everyone must be super busy getting ready for Christmas. I just can't be bothered. Maybe next week will be better.
> 
> Hope your neck and back are better soon.
> 
> I'm with you on the Christmas thing. I'm the kind of person who always has Christmas decorations up by December 1. But this year I haven't even thought about it.Click to expand...
> 
> Am hoping my oh will put mine up today ,I usually have them up already but had a bit of painting to do ,now that I am sick it looks like he's gonna have to do it as kids are going nuts to get the place decorated ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you feel better soon! There's some kind of coughing thing going around here but luckily we haven't caught it yet. 

I wasn't even supposed to be home for Christmas this year, was supposed to go visit my family in the U.S. but now it looks like we won't be able to go until mid-January because of my husband's work. Okay, I'm whining. I know it.


----------



## Desperado167

Awk babes that sucks but at least u have January to look forward to ,wot do u do on Xmas day ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Awk babes that sucks but at least u have January to look forward to ,wot do u do on Xmas day ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well, my husband will sleep late :xmas15::haha: and I'll make us something special for Christmas dinner, get out the silver, etc. All his immediate family are deceased so it will just be us. How about you? Sounds like you have a lot of activity going on already!


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies :hi: just managed to catch up on the last couple of days - been down at my aunt's again doing lots of cleaning. Decided I was going to take my back tablets and it feels so much better after a couple of days of drugs :haha::haha:

T, sorry you are ill but glad the doc took at look at you, hope you and DD feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

AL - where do you live if your family are in the states?

Viking, bugger about the back/neck pain, sure that is the last thing you need right now :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, keeks, DMom, Indigo, LL, Jodes, MM, MTBIM, NS, Natsby, Oven, and anyone else I have missed, hope you are having a lovely weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly was wondering wot had happened to you ,in future let us know wen u are going AWOL :haha::growlmad::winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly was wondering wot had happened to you ,in future let us know wen u are going AWOL :haha::growlmad::winkwink::hugs:

Sorry Mum :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies!:flower:

I have been away for a couple of days, I have been feeling a bit down lately so I have been mostly lurking. I get days like this when suddenly I feel very sad and frustrated :cry: I guess it happens to us all. 

I also went to my work´s Chrismas do yesterday. For the first time ever I did not drink as a result of the food poisoning in the week, I was still feeling a bit weak, so I ended up looking after my drunk colleagues. Hard work! but thinking back I am finding it funny now :haha::haha: me laughing at others...:blush: 
That is the advantage of staying sober!:haha:

How is everyone here? I am going to catch up reading the thread now.
It is very :scotland: here today:cold:

T, are you still feeling ill? Poor you, I hope you get better very, very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly was wondering wot had happened to you ,in future let us know wen u are going AWOL :haha::growlmad::winkwink::hugs:
> 
> Sorry Mum :haha::haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Now u know mummy worries wen u don't let her know :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Awk babes that sucks but at least u have January to look forward to ,wot do u do on Xmas day ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well, my husband will sleep late :xmas15::haha: and I'll make us something special for Christmas dinner, get out the silver, etc. All his immediate family are deceased so it will just be us. How about you? Sounds like you have a lot of activity going on already!Click to expand...

Xmas morning so will be a mad rush then dinner then play with kids then some Xmas tv some board games and maybe a little Xmas drink :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,so sorry u are feeling down :cry:Hope we csn all make u feel a bit better lovely and hope all good things happen to you ,am currently watching oh put up the Xmas tree :haha:He's doing a good job ,he won't let me lift a finger ,feel awful lazy ,:blush:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus ,so sorry u are feeling down :cry:Hope we csn all make u feel a bit better lovely and hope all good things happen to you ,am currently watching oh put up the Xmas tree :haha:He's doing a good job ,he won't let me lift a finger ,feel awful lazy ,:blush:

AWWWWWWWW so nice of him, spoiling you! :thumbup: 
Yes, now it is YOUR time to chill and just concentrate on getting better! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Is it still snowing over there?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,so sorry u are feeling down :cry:Hope we csn all make u feel a bit better lovely and hope all good things happen to you ,am currently watching oh put up the Xmas tree :haha:He's doing a good job ,he won't let me lift a finger ,feel awful lazy ,:blush:
> 
> AWWWWWWWW so nice of him, spoiling you! :thumbup:
> Yes, now it is YOUR time to chill and just concentrate on getting better! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Is it still snowing over there?[/,will post some pics wen he's done ,he is doing a good job :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Sus09

I bet it looks lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar said:


> I haven't even bought a Christmas tree, D is usually away at Christmas so I spend a week or so at my mum and dads, so I kind of think why bother :shrug: but maybe that's the wrong attitude. Thing is, I don't have much storage, so I'm reluctant to buy something that needs to be packed away 51 weeks a year :dohh:
> 
> So I'm hearing you less Christmassy ladies :haha:
> 
> Yeah Viking I hope your back starts to improve soon and you get some relief, how ar eyou going being back at work?

It was fine. It's just hard to see all the babies and really young kids. Makes my ovaries hurt :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Viking :hugs: that must be hard.

Must admit I had a vile toddler sitting in front of me last time going to Paris, that made me consider tubal ligation. But on the way back a very cute little French tot called Alix.


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am glad your DH is decorating for you and the kiddos. Don't lift a finger except to point where you want what! :haha: Feel better fast! Rest :sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Natsby

Sus:hugs::hugs::hugs: Yes I think we all have days like that, something so big and important and we don´t have any control, it is bound to be frustrating. I hope you have a nice Sunday and feel better.:flower:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah Sus TTC sucks :growlmad: + your job's been getting to you and your man's been a bit high maintenance, I think you need some time off babe, less than 2 weeks to Xmas hols :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Sus09

Yay for Christmas hols :happydance::happydance:

2011 is over for me, so till 2012 arrives..... it's time to party!!!!! 
Are you feelibg all festive now ladies?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not really, LOL


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Not really, LOL

:xmas13: :hugs:

Nor me!:haha: this year the festive feeling is taking ages to hit me. I think is cos we have no Christmas decs this year as we are going to Spain. I have lots of Christmas parties next week so that might help.

Do you celebrate friends Christmas parties and work dos over there?


----------



## NorthStar

I'm looking forward to time off work, and catching up with some family and a few old schoolfriends mostly.

We don't have any kids in the immediately family, so it's pretty low key


----------



## Sus09

Same with us, no kids in my family other than G's niece.

I find interesting all the different celebrations of the holiday. It is amazing how it varies, food, traditions...


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, since all of the in-laws start rolling in next weekend; I am going to keep my office open extended hours and never come home.:haha:

My DH showed up with an 8' tree last night, it's even taller on the stand, and IDK what in the hell to do with it. Right now the dogs are using it as a water dish.:growlmad:

It did not occur to N, to tie the tree to the top of the SUV, so he put the seats down and shoved the tree in the back, the whole car is covered in pine needles.:dohh::haha:

I love him for the thought, but this tree is too big for our house and I am going to have to have him cut it back a little.

But, I hate to do too much to him today, bc he spent the day carrying my bags around the mall and he was informed this morning, that he will be jizzing in a cup on Wed, bc I don't see any need to wait until after Xmas.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bless him B, no-one can accuse him of not having his heart in the right place :hugs::hugs:

What's this particular jizz for then?! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B is the jizz for his s.a ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is going to be another SA; the first one was fine, but it's over 2 years old and he's put on some weight since then...it's time to see if everything still works. I will do another HSG after Xmas.:hugs: My doc is leaning towards a male factor issue now.:nope:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Well, since all of the in-laws start rolling in next weekend; I am going to keep my office open extended hours and never come home.:haha:
> 
> My DH showed up with an 8' tree last night, it's even taller on the stand, and IDK what in the hell to do with it. Right now the dogs are using it as a water dish.:growlmad:
> 
> It did not occur to N, to tie the tree to the top of the SUV, so he put the seats down and shoved the tree in the back, the whole car is covered in pine needles.:dohh::haha:
> 
> I love him for the thought, but this tree is too big for our house and I am going to have to have him cut it back a little.
> 
> But, I hate to do too much to him today, bc he spent the day carrying my bags around the mall and he was informed this morning, that he will be jizzing in a cup on Wed, bc I don't see any need to wait until after Xmas.:haha:

No time like the present :thumbup:

We will shop for the tree next week I guess. I'm still not feeling it. Maybe when gifts start arriving from the internet buy fest last week. Then I have to start wrapping. That usually perks me up. We always had a huge tree as a kid. I loved that. But my poor dad was always struggling to get it up just so for my mom. I swear the woman would be close to pulling out a level :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Right now, our tree leans a little too far to the left, but I am ok with it...for now.:haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies :hi: just managed to catch up on the last couple of days - been down at my aunt's again doing lots of cleaning. Decided I was going to take my back tablets and it feels so much better after a couple of days of drugs :haha::haha:
> 
> AL - where do you live if your family are in the states?

Sorry to hear about your back. Sounds like everyone's back is going out. :nope: Butterfly, I live in Greece now with my Greek husband. 



Desperado167 said:


> I have a christening to go to on Xmas morning so will be a mad rush then dinner then play with kids then some Xmas tv some board games and maybe a little Xmas drink :haha:

Sounds like fun. I love board games. We used to play them a lot in my family, too. We too will have some kind of part(ies) to go to in the evening, it's the saint's day for everyone named Christos (or Christina, but we don't happen to know any Christinas). I need to go buy a new outfit. :happydance:



Sus09 said:


> Same with us, no kids in my family other than G's niece.
> 
> I find interesting all the different celebrations of the holiday. It is amazing how it varies, food, traditions...

Yes, I was hoping that everyone would write what they are doing. I'd love for the UK ladies to describe their dinners. A couple of years ago I went through this English cooking phase. I tried to make some traditional English food...my cooking was horrifying and I made my husband eat it and he got depressed after a couple of days. :blush::haha: I would still like to be able to cook something specific to England.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Right now, our tree leans a little too far to the left, but I am ok with it...for now.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Anna Laura ,for food on Xmas morning we eat wots in our stockings in my house so mostly just chocolate then for lunch it's prawn cocktail for starters then main meal is turkey ham stuffing cocktail sausages Brussels sprouts carrots broccoli mash potatoes and roast potatoes and gravy and possibly more veg ,then desert is Xmas pudding and custard or pavlova ,we drink shloer and fizzy lemonade and oh has a glass of black tower wine then we all pull crackers across the table and put on our silly hats and read the jokes from the crackers :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

The custom here in Catalonia is Caga Tio, (uncle poo) it is a piece of wood with a hat on and a face on one end. The children hit him and sing a song then cover him with a blanket and he shits presents! I know insane right. Sus have I got it right, I´m just going by what student tell me. Sadly the Caga Tio has been constipated when it comes to me.
We will go to my parents´ house and do presents and then loads of our friends and their friends pop in for a drink and we have open house until about 2. Then this year my oh is cooking so we will all come back to ours for a late lunch. He is doing sea scalopes, then a capon and roast veg. I´m on chocolate roulade. We do a more traditional turkey etc on boxing day at my mums. 
Anna laura what is trditional Greek food for Christmas day and do you celebrate the 24th or 25th?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all well oh got the tree up last night but the house is in turmoil ,and I hate it like this ,haven't really slept too well the last few nights ,I just wake up and can't get back to sleep and start going thru my Xmas lists in my head :dohh:,so it's more wrapping up today and getting the house back into order and cooking the kids a good Sunday dinner as we had two take aways yesterday :nope:also baths and two hours of ironing so it's a pretty busy day but tomorrow I am going out with my mate as I am having her eyebrows threaded for her for her Xmas present as they really need done (shes 32 and they have never been touched)and I am minding her son while she gets it done:thumbup:Will also try to sneak in a gingerbread latte :happydance:?so wots everyone else up to ?the weather here is dry with no snow ,long may it last ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nats uncle poo :wacko:Think my kids would shit themselves if I hit them with a piece of wood too :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Tis is uncle Poo!!!:xmas12:
It is a tradition of my childhood!
Did you feed him well Nats? If you don´t feed him he gets constipated:xmas13:
this is where the tradition of Uncle Poo comes from :xmas1: someone caught when :xmas17::xmas13:
 



Attached Files:







Tio 1.jpg
File size: 28.2 KB
Views: 2









Tio 2.jpg
File size: 57.9 KB
Views: 2









Tio 3.jpg
File size: 8.8 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies! 

Got my Xmas decorations out of the loft yesterday but heading to my mums to make the Xmas cake today. Have a major headache I think from the soy. Slightly increased the dose so I took 7 tablets - not sure how I am going to do that surupticiously at mums :dohh:

Have a great Sunday :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Got my Xmas decorations out of the loft yesterday but heading to my mums to make the Xmas cake today. Have a major headache I think from the soy. Slightly increased the dose so I took 7 tablets - not sure how I am going to do that surupticiously at mums :dohh:
> 
> Have a great Sunday :hugs:

Yea for the decorations and have a lovely time making the cake ,sorry for the sore head babes :hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Tis is uncle Poo!!!:xmas12:
> It is a tradition of my childhood!
> Did you feed him well Nats? If you don´t feed him he gets constipated:xmas13:
> this is where the tradition of Uncle Poo comes from :xmas1: someone caught when :xmas17::xmas13:

I just showed d.s this pic and told him the story and he laughed so much he was nearly sick :blush:


----------



## Sus09

I have two different traditions (UK and Spain) 

In the Uk we go out with G´s friends on the 24th to the pub, and on the 25th we have a traditional British dinner, Starters is prawn cocktail, dinner is a mix of turkey, Ham and Pork, with all the veg and roast potatoes, and dessert is triffle and a cake that I usually bake. We do the presents on that day as well.

In Spain is more exciting though, we do a lot.

On the 24th we do "Uncle Poo" and I am hoping this year they had fed him well one my behalf so he can poo a nice scarf that my auntie has made for me. That night we eat a lot of seafood and fish.

On the 25th we don´t do presents in Spain, it is all about the family. We all go to my Uncle´s and my Auntie cooks dinner, she is an amazing cook. We eat lots of "tapa" style dishes, light dishes though. Then few follow by a Pasta soup, Followed by a selection of meat and veg used to make the soup, and then a roast or fish of each family´s choice. To finish a selection of Spanish sweets and chocolates. We sit at the table at 3:00 pm and we don´t leave till 10:00 pm:haha::blush:

On boxing day we make canelloni with the meat leftovers from the previous day. 

This year I am in Spain so I can´t wait! I am really excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Tis is uncle Poo!!!:xmas12:
> It is a tradition of my childhood!
> Did you feed him well Nats? If you don´t feed him he gets constipated:xmas13:
> this is where the tradition of Uncle Poo comes from :xmas1: someone caught when :xmas17::xmas13:
> 
> I just showed d.s this pic and told him the story and he laughed so much he was nearly sick :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: It is funny when you think about it...


----------



## Desperado167

Sus, sounds like so much fun in Spain :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! And big :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round.

Despie are you feeling better? I hope so. Glad to see that your OH is looking after you:hugs:.

Viking, ah that sucks having a bad back and neck. Take care of yourself and hope you start to feel better soon:hugs:.

Sus, sorry you're feeling crappy. I think we all have days like those. I hope your OH is being nice to you! Sus and Nats I lol'd at uncle poo - that's hilarious :haha:. What a strange tradition! :hugs:

Dmom that is an enormous tree! Lol at you having extended office hours :haha:. Christmas is so damn stressful :hugs:.

BF glad your back is feeling better :hugs:.

Jax, NS, Anna, jodes, oven, googly, M2B (where are you?), wooly if you're lurking :cry:, nats :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

This year we're going to my brother and SIL's again, there'll be 10 of us - me and my OH, brother and SIL and niece, other brother SIL and nephew and niece and my lovely pops. We'll have prawn cocktail, soup or melon to start (we're doing the starters) then my dad will cook the turkey and pigs in blankets, SIL does the veggies and then for pudding (not sure who's doing that) christmas pud and an alternative for those of us who don't like it. Then a few drinkies and pressie opening and then slumping on the sofa to watch crappy Christmas telly. I love it. Still don't feel festive though :nope:. We all miss my mum at this time of year (she did the BEST Christmas dinner EVER) so it's a little sad too because she loved Christmas.

I'm going to see my gorgeous niece in her Christmas dance spectacular this afternoon. I adore her. I will cry. In fact I already feel a bit weepy today so God help me. I'm so proud of her. If I'm ever blessed with a lo I want one like her.


----------



## Desperado167

Aw keekee u are such a love and u will get a l.o and she will be blessed having a mummy like you ,enjoy today and make sure u bring loads of hankies ,it's good to cry ,my dd was Mary last year in her school nativity and I cried buckets .so sorry about your mom:cry::hugs: ,I lost my mil and fil at Xmas and I miss them every day .my mil loved Xmas too and made a big thing of it For the kids ,I miss her every day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone. Love to you all xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Well, the leaning tree is on it's stand and I will ask N to trim it back later today. My ceilings are only 10' high, so I think the tree is a little too big.

We normally open our presents on Xmas Eve, since we don't do the Santa Claus thing anymore and this way, there is no mad rush on Xmas morning.

Xmas dinner is usually an afternoon affair and would be a prime rip, potatoes, veg, and everything that goes with it. My mom would have made a Yorkshire pudding with it, but I don't like it at all, so I leave that part out.

Since we will be with N's family this year, all I know is that the meal will be low-sodium and gluten free.:cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, as long as the tree doesn't bend over at the ceiling it is not too big lol :xmas16:

Can't you have some decent food as well as the everything-good-free stuff? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Low sodium gluten free :cry::nope:

At mum and dad's we have prawn cocktail to start with Scottish langoustines, which are super tasty, and then fillet steak and chips with all the veggies, and then chocolate mousse for pudding. 

So it's a substantial meal but not crazy big, and not a whole day in the kitchen.

When my grandparents were still in life my mum would do the whole turkey roast, Christmas pudding etc, but now they've all passed on and none of us really like that stuff, so we just have a nice (normal) type of dinner :haha:

When I was married to my ex, I had to eat 2 Christmas dinners as his parents had not been on speaking terms for 20 odd years, so that sucked. Especially in a hot country, and considering how much I dislike turkey and all forms of dried fruit.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will get told not to bring anything, which they totally mean; it's not bc they are trying to be nice.

We are praying for a blizzard bc we'd all rather stay home.


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning everyone. Love to you all xxxxx

Hi huni so great to see you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B that just sucks with the dinner :growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

DM I will manifest you a snowstorm :cold: you never know your luck.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> DM I will manifest you a snowstorm :cold: you never know your luck.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need more than a snowstorm, bc someone might offer to come pick us up...I need an ice storm.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I need more than a snowstorm, bc someone might offer to come pick us up...I need an ice storm.:haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

​Got a :bfn: yesterday!!!!!!!:wohoo:
​so now i can start taking my temps and peeing on opks finally!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

That's great MM

Hugs to everyone. Checking in briefly via cell.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Natsby

B I´ll send you my cold if you want, it is a stinker, no one would want to see you in case you are contagious... the down side is you wouldn´t enjoy much of anything, but at least you could stay at home!


----------



## dachsundmom

Natsby said:


> B I´ll send you my cold if you want, it is a stinker, no one would want to see you in case you are contagious... the down side is you wouldn´t enjoy much of anything, but at least you could stay at home!

:thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!
> 
> Well, the leaning tree is on it's stand and I will ask N to trim it back later today. My ceilings are only 10' high, so I think the tree is a little too big.
> 
> We normally open our presents on Xmas Eve, since we don't do the Santa Claus thing anymore and this way, there is no mad rush on Xmas morning.
> 
> Xmas dinner is usually an afternoon affair and would be a prime rip, potatoes, veg, and everything that goes with it. My mom would have made a Yorkshire pudding with it, but I don't like it at all, so I leave that part out.
> 
> Since we will be with N's family this year, all I know is that the meal will be low-sodium and gluten free.:cry:

Bring the salt and tabisco!!


----------



## Garnet

Well this week has not started out good. My kitty had to be put down today and she at least lived a long life for a indoor cat. She was 18years old. I also had alot people and the pastor pray for the good results for the baby. It has been a horrible time waiting for the results regarding the life of your baby... I'm mentally worn out...Hopefully I will get good news this week...


----------



## Sus09

mummymurray74 said:


> ​Got a :bfn: yesterday!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> ​so now i can start taking my temps and peeing on opks finally!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congratulations MM! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

mummymurray74 said:


> ​Got a :bfn: yesterday!!!!!!!:wohoo:
> ​so now i can start taking my temps and peeing on opks finally!!!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So happy that you got your wish!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Well this week has not started out good. My kitty had to be put down today and she at least lived a long life for a indoor cat. She was 18years old. I also had alot people and the pastor pray for the good results for the baby. It has been a horrible time waiting for the results regarding the life of your baby... I'm mentally worn out...Hopefully I will get good news this week...

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: So sorry to hear about your kitty :cry: 
I am also praying that this week brings good results for you:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Sorry to hear about your cat Garnet, and hope that next week brings you good news :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Just wrote this on another thread but just in case anyone is interested here...

I have a pack of soy isoflavones unopened and I am happy to send it to anyone who wants it? For some reason I received another pack from Amazon (I had only ordered 1) and I dont even know if I am going to use the one pot.

Anyone who wants to have the soy just let me know.


----------



## googly

Sorry about your kitty Garnet... that is always terrible. 

I can't imagine having to wait so long for the test results on your baby either, eesh.... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope things turn around for you soon!


----------



## googly

Good news you got your BFN MM! Can you go for it again now or do you have to wait a bit longer? Good luck and :dust: anyway, I'm sure you will have another :bfp: before long!


----------



## googly

Re. the Christmas lunch/dinner thing, the last 3 Christmases it has just been me and DH on Christmas day - we go to the fancy deli and buy as much gourmet stuff as we can find, and then have a picnic on a beach somewhere - usually with some hiking, biking, or kayaking. That's it! Bit different eh... especially for me, as a kid Christmas used to be a massive family thing - decorations, traditional English Christmas Day roast, presents, church. Since being 'down under', it's all been salads, barbecues, or picnics outside. Both are cool in different ways!


----------



## Desperado167

Mm great news lovely ,garnet so sad about your cat ,my cat is 16 years old and an outdoor cat ,every winter I think it's her last ,am praying for you and your l.o huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Re. the Christmas lunch/dinner thing, the last 3 Christmases it has just been me and DH on Christmas day - we go to the fancy deli and buy as much gourmet stuff as we can find, and then have a picnic on a beach somewhere - usually with some hiking, biking, or kayaking. That's it! Bit different eh... especially for me, as a kid Christmas used to be a massive family thing - decorations, traditional English Christmas Day roast, presents, church. Since being 'down under', it's all been salads, barbecues, or picnics outside. Both are cool in different ways!

Sounds so relaxing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies am away to bed ,haven't slept well the last few nights and am so tired ,love u ladies ,


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I need somewhere to hide for Xmas...family starts showing up on Thursday.:nope:


----------



## Dylis

If you find a good place let me know, mine arrive on Saturday&#57430;


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Anna Laura ,for food on Xmas morning we eat wots in our stockings in my house so mostly just chocolate then for lunch it's prawn cocktail for starters then main meal is turkey ham stuffing cocktail sausages Brussels sprouts carrots broccoli mash potatoes and roast potatoes and gravy and possibly more veg ,then desert is Xmas pudding and custard or pavlova ,we drink shloer and fizzy lemonade and oh has a glass of black tower wine then we all pull crackers across the table and put on our silly hats and read the jokes from the crackers :thumbup:

That sounds wonderful!!! But what is "pulling crackers"? Must try anything called black tower wine! :haha:



Natsby said:


> The custom here in Catalonia is Caga Tio, (uncle poo) it is a piece of wood with a hat on and a face on one end. The children hit him and sing a song then cover him with a blanket and he shits presents! I know insane right. Sus have I got it right, I´m just going by what student tell me. Sadly the Caga Tio has been constipated when it comes to me.
> We will go to my parents´ house and do presents and then loads of our friends and their friends pop in for a drink and we have open house until about 2. Then this year my oh is cooking so we will all come back to ours for a late lunch. He is doing sea scalopes, then a capon and roast veg. I´m on chocolate roulade. We do a more traditional turkey etc on boxing day at my mums.
> Anna laura what is trditional Greek food for Christmas day and do you celebrate the 24th or 25th?

Natsby, it seems like on most Greek special occasions they make something called kokinisto, which is beef or lamb pieces cooked in an oily cinnamon-tomato sauce and eaten over spaghetti. Usually you have bread, tzadiki, "russian salad", which is potato, carrot and pea salad slathered in mayonnaise, cheese. Or maybe a roast lamb and potatoes, also a big favorite.

But I'm from the South and never make Greek food for holidays except for Easter. :blush: I'll make a turkey, giblet gravy, dressing with sage, sweet potato casserole, (hope I can find the marshmallows this year), fried okra, pumpkin pie, maybe a coconut cream pie too. No pecan pie since no pecan has ever been in Greece. :nope: Not sure what else.

No one does that much fun stuff on Christmas here. The fun get-togethers are on New Year's Eve, with gift giving, card playing, drinking, etc. Santa Claus (actually St. Vasilis) comes on New Year's Eve for the children, too. At midnight you turn off all the lights and count down to New Year, and the parents hysterically put out the gifts for the child in the dark. Then everyone screams and claps and the lights come back on--and there are the presents!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Anna, good southern food sounds fab! I was just telling DH that I am probably going to make shrimp and grits this week; this is the only way I will eat grits.:thumbup:

Sweet tea and fried okra, sounds like a wonderful holiday meal.:happydance:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Garnet said:


> Well this week has not started out good. My kitty had to be put down today and she at least lived a long life for a indoor cat. She was 18years old. I also had alot people and the pastor pray for the good results for the baby. It has been a horrible time waiting for the results regarding the life of your baby... I'm mentally worn out...Hopefully I will get good news this week...

I'm so sorry about your kitty. I know how you feel, mine was almost 17. But like you said, it is a very long life. Hope you get good news, too. :hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> Anna, good southern food sounds fab! I was just telling DH that I am probably going to make shrimp and grits this week; this is the only way I will eat grits.:thumbup:
> 
> Sweet tea and fried okra, sounds like a wonderful holiday meal.:happydance:

Thanks! I only ever ate grits for breakfast with butter and salt. :cloud9: I never ate them with shrimp! When we were first married my husband wouldn't eat grits, then later he decided he liked them and wanted sugar on them...I told him he wasn't allowed to eat them that way. :haha:

Everyone keeps saying they are having "prawn cocktail" for Christmas dinner. Is this the same as shrimp cocktail in America, shrimp with that ketchup and horseradish stuff?


----------



## cebethel

Christmas = ba humbug :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Christmas = ba humbug :wacko:

Hi Eva :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Hi Despie! :hugs::hugs:

How are you doing chicky? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Hi Despie! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you doing chicky? :flower:

Am just getting over a lung infection ,haven't been sleeping well and back is aching but feel a good bit better today ,how are you ,looking forward to Xmas ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Eeeks, lung infection :nope:

Looking forward to seeing DS face christmas morning. That's always the best. Oh & when he writes his note to santa to leave with the cookies on christmas eve.........

How is the fam? 

Austin is going to have a little brother :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Eeeks, lung infection :nope:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing DS face christmas morning. That's always the best. Oh & when he writes his note to santa to leave with the cookies on christmas eve.........
> 
> How is the fam?
> 
> Austin is going to have a little brother :thumbup:

Aww that just made my heart melt,a little brother is wonderful ,that's the best about Xmas morning seeing the delight on the kids faces ,how are u feeling now?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Morning Girls!!

How is everybody today? Garnet i am praying everything will be ok with your baby this week:hugs:

Whats everyone up to today?

Googly yes we are going to go for it right away...............

Yesterday TMI i felt a little 'wet' and thought i was bleeding again:nope: when i went and checked i had EWCM!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: Still wondering it was nothing i did an OPK.........and it was nearly positive!:wacko: worried i was getting my hopes up over nothing i tried to put it to the back of my mind. Its been 10 days since ERPC so possible though -right????

1 hour later the ovulation pain started :happydance::happydance: and yep its continuing as normal, :happydance:i usually get it for 3-4 days, ovulating on the last day i get it. So i went straight to the cupboard and grabbed the cough medicene,had a swig and got :sex: we hadnt bd for 3 days as hubby hurt his leg playing footie so there was plenty of:spermy: built up!!!! Layed with my legs in the air and will continue this for next few days and hope!:baby: Started temping this morning and was not prepared for this at all so soon so didnt think id need my thermometer for another week or so:dohh: :dohh:so havent been temping past week which was silly really, but im sure i will catch the rise in the next few days:happydance: to confirm everything! Opinions on my chart over the next week or two would be great for those ladies who ave been through charting after miscarriage because i havent!!

Im ok, physically:happydance:mentally im alright, have sad days but its been 5 weeks and from experience of last miscarriage i will not be fully ok until im expecting again.

Enough of me going on! How is everyone else today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Eva, lovely to hear you are having a boy :blue: I'm with you on the bah humbug though, would rather just go off skiing and ignore Christmas as it is nothing but stress and trying to keep everyone happy :grr:

Mm, good news on the ewcm, go for it!

:hi: despie and everyone else


----------



## Desperado167

Mummymurray ,I am delighted for you and yes after a loss I am not content till I am pregnant again ,plus u are the most fertile the next few cycles after a loss so keeping all my prayers for u huni that this is a great month ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Eva, lovely to hear you are having a boy :blue: I'm with you on the bah humbug though, would rather just go off skiing and ignore Christmas as it is nothing but stress and trying to keep everyone happy :grr:
> 
> Mm, good news on the ewcm, go for it!
> 
> :hi: despie and everyone else

Awk babes ,hoping u find your Xmas spirit soon ,I love Xmas but it's bloody hard work ,skiing sounds fab :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

The only Xmas spirit I have is in the drinks cupboard :haha: and even though I will be in the tww I am going to say sod it :haha::haha:

Sorry feeling a right grump these last few days :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> The only Xmas spirit I have is in the drinks cupboard :haha: and even though I will be in the tww I am going to say sod it :haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry feeling a right grump these last few days :hugs:

I know Hun I can understand u being like this cos Xmas is a killer for all of us ,esp for ladies desperate for a l.o so I am sending u big loves and hugs darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I had two snowballs to drink last Xmas and fell fast asleep on the settee for two hours so oh is banning me from the drinks cupboard :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

'sHi everyone :flower:

I'm just saying hi now, will come back at lunchtime, 

MM74 glad that things are settling down for you. 

Eva congrats on Austin's little brother :happydance: 

Despie hope you are starting to feel better hopefully, that is more than 48 hours on the antibiotics so I hope the cough is clearing up now? Oh and don't stress the chart too much over last few days because of the infection/antibiotics.

BF I had a Long Kiss Goodnight Saturday, with some Amaretto and Frangelico I have had in the drinks cabinet for a long time, and very nice it was too, I only had the one but really savoured it.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> The only Xmas spirit I have is in the drinks cupboard :haha: and even though I will be in the tww I am going to say sod it :haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry feeling a right grump these last few days :hugs:
> 
> I know Hun I can understand u being like this cos Xmas is a killer for all of us ,esp for ladies desperate for a l.o so I am sending u big loves and hugs darling :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I had two snowballs to drink last Xmas and fell fast asleep on the settee for two hours so oh is banning me from the drinks cupboard :haha:Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13:

Thanks hon. It has just occurred to me that maybe the higher dose of soy is making me over emotional. Keep welling up at the smallest thing :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> 'sHi everyone :flower:
> 
> I'm just saying hi now, will come back at lunchtime,
> 
> MM74 glad that things are settling down for you.
> 
> Eva congrats on Austin's little brother :happydance:
> 
> Despie hope you are starting to feel better hopefully, that is more than 48 hours on the antibiotics so I hope the cough is clearing up now? Oh and don't stress the chart too much over last few days because of the infection/antibiotics.
> 
> BF I had a Long Kiss Goodnight Saturday, with some Amaretto and Frangelico I have had in the drinks cabinet for a long time, and very nice it was too, I only had the one but really savoured it.

. Thanks lovely ,u are always so caring .yes the coughs getting better am just so tired ,I havent even thought about testing this month :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf it's def the soy ,let's hope it works for u lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.


----------



## sumatwsimit

NorthStar said:


> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.

bloody hormones :nope: also, anyone with thyroid problems be warned - soy isoflavones can stop thyroid funtioning even further.


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, it's about time you told these girls it was a boy! :growlmad::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!

Anna, I know the prawns are large shrimp, but IDK if they eat the cocktail sauce with it. Sugar on grits.:nope: That's how my DH eats them.

Soy...never again.:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Monday, LOL


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.
> 
> bloody hormones :nope: also, anyone with thyroid problems be warned - soy isoflavones can stop thyroid funtioning even further.Click to expand...

oh dear i hope i don't have a thyroid issue now :nope:


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.

Yes Soy can do that. I took it at night but I was still weepy.. I thought it was similar to Clomid which made me emotional too.. :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

googly said:


> Re. the Christmas lunch/dinner thing, the last 3 Christmases it has just been me and DH on Christmas day - we go to the fancy deli and buy as much gourmet stuff as we can find, and then have a picnic on a beach somewhere - usually with some hiking, biking, or kayaking. That's it! Bit different eh... especially for me, as a kid Christmas used to be a massive family thing - decorations, traditional English Christmas Day roast, presents, church. Since being 'down under', it's all been salads, barbecues, or picnics outside. Both are cool in different ways!

This sounds delightful!! I would love that and forget all the grandier and christmas traditions. Great Ideal!!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> cebethel said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you doing chicky? :flower:
> 
> Am just getting over a lung infection ,haven't been sleeping well and back is aching but feel a good bit better today ,how are you ,looking forward to Xmas ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

cebethel said:


> Eeeks, lung infection :nope:
> 
> Looking forward to seeing DS face christmas morning. That's always the best. Oh & when he writes his note to santa to leave with the cookies on christmas eve.........
> 
> How is the fam?
> 
> Austin is going to have a little brother :thumbup:

How exciting and congrats!!!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

mummymurray74 said:


> Morning Girls!!
> 
> How is everybody today? Garnet i am praying everything will be ok with your baby this week:hugs:
> 
> Whats everyone up to today?
> 
> Googly yes we are going to go for it right away...............
> 
> Yesterday TMI i felt a little 'wet' and thought i was bleeding again:nope: when i went and checked i had EWCM!!!!!!!!!:thumbup: Still wondering it was nothing i did an OPK.........and it was nearly positive!:wacko: worried i was getting my hopes up over nothing i tried to put it to the back of my mind. Its been 10 days since ERPC so possible though -right????
> 
> 1 hour later the ovulation pain started :happydance::happydance: and yep its continuing as normal, :happydance:i usually get it for 3-4 days, ovulating on the last day i get it. So i went straight to the cupboard and grabbed the cough medicene,had a swig and got :sex: we hadnt bd for 3 days as hubby hurt his leg playing footie so there was plenty of:spermy: built up!!!! Layed with my legs in the air and will continue this for next few days and hope!:baby: Started temping this morning and was not prepared for this at all so soon so didnt think id need my thermometer for another week or so:dohh: :dohh:so havent been temping past week which was silly really, but im sure i will catch the rise in the next few days:happydance: to confirm everything! Opinions on my chart over the next week or two would be great for those ladies who ave been through charting after miscarriage because i havent!!
> 
> Im ok, physically:happydance:mentally im alright, have sad days but its been 5 weeks and from experience of last miscarriage i will not be fully ok until im expecting again.
> 
> Enough of me going on! How is everyone else today?:hugs::hugs:

Good luck this month! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Garnet! How are you?


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.
> 
> bloody hormones :nope: also, anyone with thyroid problems be warned - soy isoflavones can stop thyroid funtioning even further.Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear i hope i don't have a thyroid issue now :nope:Click to expand...

panic not jodie. the soy doesn't cause thyroid problems, it just exasperates them if you already have thyroid probs. and you didn't take it much anyway. stop panicking anyway, you are not going to have thyroid problems :hugs: i've got your share and everyone elses too:haha:


----------



## Garnet

:wacko:Doing good this morning! We have the genetics appt for 1:00 tomorrow. I am feeling optimistic today... This baby has really fought to be here and even went through a hematomia so maybe she gonna be okay... I just have to be postive and hopefully all will be well! Sorry I have my moments of self pity.:wacko:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.
> 
> bloody hormones :nope: also, anyone with thyroid problems be warned - soy isoflavones can stop thyroid funtioning even further.Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear i hope i don't have a thyroid issue now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> panic not jodie. the soy doesn't cause thyroid problems, it just exasperates them if you already have thyroid probs. and you didn't take it much anyway. stop panicking anyway, you are not going to have thyroid problems :hugs: i've got your share and everyone elses too:haha:Click to expand...

Didn't you realise i suffer with hypochondriasis :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :wacko:Doing good this morning! We have the genetics appt for 1:00 tomorrow. I am feeling optimistic today... This baby has really fought to be here and even went through a hematomia so maybe she gonna be okay... I just have to be postive and hopefully all will be well! Sorry I have my moments of self pity.:wacko:

Come on baby we are all praying for you ,and garnet it's ok to have self pity u hav been holding up really well ,everything's gonna be ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:xmas3: 

Despie, hey hope you're feeling heaps better by now :flower: 

Dmom, did have a snigger about your tree :haha: Hey how about signing up for a 'at home with the.....' series like The Osbornes, what with cooking, +HPT's with diet coke you'd make great viewing!!!! :haha::haha:

Mummymurray, never seen anyone go nuts about a BFN before!! But so glad you got what you wanted in more ways than one!!:winkwink:

Eva :thumbup: for a l'il boy :flower:

Sus, Keekee, Jodes, Sumat, Garnet, Northstar, Nats, Butterfly Viking, :hugs: big hugs for all of you.

AFM - I'm okay, I think :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw jodes .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:kiss::kiss:Are u really ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,:kiss::kiss:Are u really ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah, I'm okay T, just tired, tired, tired, have been on the go constantly every night and over the weekend with no real ar*e time on the sofa (however will I cope with kids??!!!!:wacko::haha::haha:). Can't wait 'til Friday when we break up, only 4 more sleeps to go!!!! :happydance::happydance:

You feeling a bit better?x


----------



## dachsundmom

J, the Leaning Tower of Treesa is growing on me, a little.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Growing on you, bet it's choking you from the corner isn't it?! :haha: Can you see the TV round it??????


----------



## dachsundmom

It's in another room, LOL


----------



## Jax41

The grand entrance hall at Dmom towers???? :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> The grand entrance hall at Dmom towers???? :haha::haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Soy left me an over emotional blubbering mess, I wailed on the phone to my parents AND my boyfriend, and I never do that. So BF TOTALLY it could be the soy.
> 
> bloody hormones :nope: also, anyone with thyroid problems be warned - soy isoflavones can stop thyroid funtioning even further.Click to expand...
> 
> oh dear i hope i don't have a thyroid issue now :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> panic not jodie. the soy doesn't cause thyroid problems, it just exasperates them if you already have thyroid probs. and you didn't take it much anyway. stop panicking anyway, you are not going to have thyroid problems :hugs: i've got your share and everyone elses too:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Didn't you realise i suffer with hypochondriasis :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl: that's you and me both then. it's funny, since these last tests come through and i've started my meds - i swear i'm dying all of a sudden :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,:kiss::kiss:Are u really ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah, I'm okay T, just tired, tired, tired, have been on the go constantly every night and over the weekend with no real ar*e time on the sofa (however will I cope with kids??!!!!:wacko::haha::haha:). Can't wait 'til Friday when we break up, only 4 more sleeps to go!!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> You feeling a bit better?xClick to expand...

Yes Hun am ok ,roll on Friday for u then ,am just wrapping the rest of my presents and then that's me done :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> The grand entrance hall at Dmom towers???? :haha::haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13: I think we need to see a pic!

Jodes and Sumat :hugs::hugs::hugs: for the hypochondriacs :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The plan is, decorate tree, put the animals in their outfits for one, perfectly timed pic, and then watch all hell break loose.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Sounds awesome Dmom! Is Porky already using the tree as his personal urinal?


----------



## dachsundmom

No, water dish, LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Would love to see a pic of your tree Brooke :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I want to see the dogs in their little outfits :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I want to see the dogs in their little outfits :flower:

Me too :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:xmas3: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Barney and Miles will be good, it's Porky of curse, that will cause problems.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Barney and Miles will be good, it's Porky of curse, that will cause problems.:growlmad:

Just Barney and miles then :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :thumbup:

And hurry up woman ,I need some cheering up :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Yay! I can't wait to see the animals in their outfits!

How is everyone today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh yes me too, Elf is on pause til I see those pics :haha::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1196.photobucket.com/albums/aa414/traceymitchell167/8cd0ca2a.jpg. Have fallen in love with this 100 piece diamond Xmas ring ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you think DH will buy it for you?


Pics of pets won't happen until this weekend; we are decorating in stages and praying that the damned doxie leaves it all alone.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Do you think DH will buy it for you?
> 
> 
> Pics of pets won't happen until this weekend; we are decorating in stages and praying that the damned doxie leaves it all alone.:wacko:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Damm those decorations


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Do you think DH will buy it for you?
> 
> 
> Pics of pets won't happen until this weekend; we are decorating in stages and praying that the damned doxie leaves it all alone.:wacko:

I hope so ,I have hinted enough :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,s, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:Click to expand...

Will have to tell him not to open it in front of the kids :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:Click to expand...
> 
> Will have to tell him not to open it in front of the kids :blush:Click to expand...

oh right so your not joking then :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas8::xmas8::xmas8:Click to expand...
> 
> Will have to tell him not to open it in front of the kids :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> oh right so your not joking then :blush:Click to expand...

Nope jodes ,dh and I give each other a novelty stocking each on Xmas eve wen the kids are asleep ,just funny things to give each other a laugh ,:haha::blush:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:

Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie I love that you and DG are together almsot 20 years and still do fun stuff like that :thumbup: I think that's fab!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry:My nicknames cheeky mare ??since wen ?:( i thought it was sexy t :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie I love that you and DG are together almsot 20 years and still do fun stuff like that :thumbup: I think that's fab!

Thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Sexy T!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sweet Sexy T!:haha::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie, get you and your saucy stocking! :happydance: I hope we get to find out what you get in yours :winkwink:.

MM that's great news! Super good luck lovely :hugs:.

Garnet I so hope it's good news for you and your lo :hugs:.

Jax, sus, NS, googly, dmom (I'd watch 'At Home With dmom and co'!), jodes, BF and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I have nothing to report. My life is so dull lol.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie, get you and your saucy stocking! :happydance: I hope we get to find out what you get in yours :winkwink:.
> 
> MM that's great news! Super good luck lovely :hugs:.
> 
> Garnet I so hope it's good news for you and your lo :hugs:.
> 
> Jax, sus, NS, googly, dmom (I'd watch 'At Home With dmom and co'!), jodes, BF and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> I have nothing to report. My life is so dull lol.

How did yesterday go with your niece?:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Well, the whole thing was a bit shambolic (the room was tiny, the seating was arranged so you couldn't actually see anything and the CD player kept breaking down LOL) but M's cheerleading lot were brilliant. She looked lovely with her sparkly glittery make up and little blue and white cheerleaders outfit :hugs:. Tiny kids doing streetdance too - aw, too damn cute.


----------



## NorthStar

Aww bless

I went to the gym and forgot to change into my sports bra, I could've died on the spot :blush: even considered faking an injury to make an early exit from the class :haha:


----------



## googly

Not much going on here either... Am at work... Willing time away! How much longer til holidays????!

My parents are over from the UK on Boxing Day - I have decided I am going to bite the bullet and ask my Dad (the endocrinologist) about my luteal phase defect. I so NEVER wanted to have a conversation about my reproductive issues/process with my father - ! - but he's pretty good, I think. I'm hoping he might take it on as a project to figure out what's wrong! Cos as much as I like my FS, he seems to be more about treating the symptoms than trying to get to the root of the cause. That's fine to a point... But... If its not happening:::::

Anyway. Conversations I never wanted to have: "I'm getting good stretchy cervical mucous, my man has lots of good sperm, and we're having intercourse regularly and in the right positions.... Daddy... Why am I not getting knocked up?" :dohh::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Aww bless
> 
> I went to the gym and forgot to change into my sports bra, I could've died on the spot :blush: even considered faking an injury to make an early exit from the class :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Well, the whole thing was a bit shambolic (the room was tiny, the seating was arranged so you couldn't actually see anything and the CD player kept breaking down LOL) but M's cheerleading lot were brilliant. She looked lovely with her sparkly glittery make up and little blue and white cheerleaders outfit :hugs:. Tiny kids doing streetdance too - aw, too damn cute.

Aw Bless them ,god I hate that wen u can't see the l.o's,lol on the cd player ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly ,that will be one weird moment for ya Hun but hopefully a productive one :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi girls!

Just did another opk and its positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:My nicknames cheeky mare ??since wen ?:( i thought it was sexy t :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

I'm sorry someone gave you the nickname of "Saucy Mare in one of posts". Tee hee!! You can call yourself Sexy T if you want!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

googly said:


> Not much going on here either... Am at work... Willing time away! How much longer til holidays????!
> 
> My parents are over from the UK on Boxing Day - I have decided I am going to bite the bullet and ask my Dad (the endocrinologist) about my luteal phase defect. I so NEVER wanted to have a conversation about my reproductive issues/process with my father - ! - but he's pretty good, I think. I'm hoping he might take it on as a project to figure out what's wrong! Cos as much as I like my FS, he seems to be more about treating the symptoms than trying to get to the root of the cause. That's fine to a point... But... If its not happening:::::
> 
> Anyway. Conversations I never wanted to have: "I'm getting good stretchy cervical mucous, my man has lots of good sperm, and we're having intercourse regularly and in the right positions.... Daddy... Why am I not getting knocked up?" :dohh::haha:

Yikes I'm with you on that one!!:blush::blush:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, it's about time you told these girls it was a boy! :growlmad::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!
> 
> Anna, I know the prawns are large shrimp, but IDK if they eat the cocktail sauce with it. Sugar on grits.:nope: That's how my DH eats them.
> 
> Soy...never again.:growlmad:

I know, I know......I'm slower than a one legged dog stuck in concrete :blush:

Better late than never? :haha:

I could totally go for a huge feast of shrimp.........yummmmm


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:My nicknames cheeky mare ??since wen ?:( i thought it was sexy t :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry someone gave you the nickname of "Saucy Mare in one of posts". Tee hee!! You can call yourself Sexy T if you want!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, how are you feeling?


----------



## NorthStar

Eva's here :flower: choice bro!


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi girls!
> 
> Just did another opk and its positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Omg that's fab ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Just did another opk and its positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Omg that's fab ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...


Thanks T!!! :happydance: How are you doing my lovely?:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Just did another opk and its positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Omg that's fab ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks T!!! :happydance: How are you doing my lovely?:hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Feeling much better :thumbup:Thanks Hun ,so wots your plans for dtd ,?:hugs:every day for the next two or three days ?xxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi girls!
> 
> Just did another opk and its positive!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Omg that's fab ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thanks T!!! :happydance: How are you doing my lovely?:hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling much better :thumbup:Thanks Hun ,so wots your plans for dtd ,?:hugs:every day for the next two or three days ?xxxxxClick to expand...



Oh im so Glad T!! Nothing worse than feeling ill at this time of year!.........:hugs:

Yes basically!! started taking the cough medicene last night so yep next 3days i think:happydance: I would love to concieve straight away, you read stories of people that dont get their next period and concieve right away, id love to be one of those ladies.

Hubby said he dosent want to know until 12 weeks next time if possible coz he cant take the worrying!!! so i am going to try and keep it secret from everyone including hubby!!! So that means you will be the only ones who know!!!!:hugs: But i suppose realistically the chances of getting pg right away are low for me with my age and the miscarriage:nope::cry:

But by god am i gonna try my hardest!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Awwwwww how can he say that ,he has to be there for you to support you but if not I will still be here for you every step of the way ,yep theres a few ladies that got caught rite after a loss,good luck for this month Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good luck MM, we're with you all the way! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Awwwwwwwwwwww thanks girls! I love you!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Rite ladies am away to bed ,early start tomorrow ,love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nanight despie! Love you too :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## NorthStar

Goodnight girls, I won't be around tomorrow so catch you tomorrow night.


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, how are you feeling?

With my hands :haha:

Nah, feeling good. Getting kicked in the cervix.........weird feeling

Appetite has increased........think I'm actually putting on weight now. Always hungry. I think I could eat an entire roasted cow, with veg :thumbup:

It's weird, been having a lot of dreams about sex.........it's never DH tho :blush: lol Not sure what that is about :blush:

Any major gossip I should know about? :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Sounds good Eva! I can't wait til I can get to the point of eating with impunity :haha:

I see your peanut is now a banana... wow, that's getting big!


----------



## AnnaLaura

You ladies inspired me, and I put up our Christmas decorations. I just did the tree and strings of lights on our balconies. We are the first in the neighborhood to do anything. I guess no one has much Christmas spirit here in Greece this year. They usually love putting approximately 10,000 miles of Christmas lights on their houses but nothing around me so far.

:xmas16:


----------



## cebethel

I've been at DH to put up the christmas lights on our house...........hasn't happened yet :dohh:

There is a house near our place that has over 150,000 christmas lights on their house...........I love it to pieces. DH told me not to get any ideas :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> I've been at DH to put up the christmas lights on our house...........hasn't happened yet :dohh:
> 
> There is a house near our place that has over 150,000 christmas lights on their house...........I love it to pieces. DH told me not to get any ideas :haha:

I love my lights ,have lights on my hedge ot the front plus the tree just outside my door also all my windows at the front ,I love getting up on the cold dark mornings putting on the fire and sitting with a hot cup of tea watching my lights blinking ,:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> You ladies inspired me, and I put up our Christmas decorations. I just did the tree and strings of lights on our balconies. We are the first in the neighborhood to do anything. I guess no one has much Christmas spirit here in Greece this year. They usually love putting approximately 10,000 miles of Christmas lights on their houses but nothing around me so far.
> 
> :xmas16:

Aw that's lovely glad u put them up :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies my third night in a row with no sleep :growlmad:I really don't know wots going on as I am usually exhausted going to bed but wake up in the middle of the nite for the loo then Cant get back to sleep plus my temps are messed up ,:nope:I am also loaded with the cold again and have gave up on my stupid body :growlmad:Anyways how's everyone else today brooke sus sum n.s bf mm ss jodes keekee jax googly mtbim llbean indigo annalaura garnet eva ,ave a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...

saucy mare haha! :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got oh's Xmas stuff wrapped ,got him a rugby ticket to see Ireland and Wales, jeans and some coq, macca,Viagra leather thongs and massage oil for his stocking :haha:
> 
> Well wasn't her nick name "Cheeky Mare" so it should not surprise anyone about her stocking gifts!!:blush::blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:My nicknames cheeky mare ??since wen ?:( i thought it was sexy t :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sorry someone gave you the nickname of "Saucy Mare in one of posts". Tee hee!! You can call yourself Sexy T if you want!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

haha it was me :blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Well ladies my third night in a row with no sleep :growlmad:I really don't know wots going on as I am usually exhausted going to bed but wake up in the middle of the nite for the loo then Cant get back to sleep plus my temps are messed up ,:nope:I am also loaded with the cold again and have gave up on my stupid body :growlmad:Anyways how's everyone else today brooke sus sum n.s bf mm ss jodes keekee jax googly mtbim llbean indigo annalaura garnet eva ,ave a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T i've been like this for the past year. Start off in bed and then end up downstairs watching tv because i can't get back to sleep :shrug: Then in the morning i end up waking up on the sofa with backache :growlmad: Sorry you feel so shit :nope: Here's lots of Jodie hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Aw that's made me feel much better I love hugs :) how are u feeling lovely.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Aw that's made me feel much better I love hugs :) how are u feeling lovely.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

not bad :hugs::hugs: I think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned your terrified of getting pregnant and then losing it again, this is my fear too! I know things are never straight forward but i think we've had our run of bad luck now. I've been thinking about the situation a lot recently but i'll let you know what that is when my test results come back in. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's made me feel much better I love hugs :) how are u feeling lovely.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> not bad :hugs::hugs: I think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned your terrified of getting pregnant and then losing it again, this is my fear too! I know things are never straight forward but i think we've had our run of bad luck now. I've been thinking about the situation a lot recently but i'll let you know what that is when my test results come back in. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

It's just so hard I go thru all the trouble of getting pregnant ,taking the vits ,forcing them into oh dtd at the rite time then the elation of a bfp then the fear and worry sets in ,I actually don't know how I keep going or why,:dohh: and I'm not feeling sorry for myself Here I am just starting to think no-one has any answers for me and wots the chances of the next one sticking wen the last ten didn't ,its just crap :cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's made me feel much better I love hugs :) how are u feeling lovely.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> not bad :hugs::hugs: I think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned your terrified of getting pregnant and then losing it again, this is my fear too! I know things are never straight forward but i think we've had our run of bad luck now. I've been thinking about the situation a lot recently but i'll let you know what that is when my test results come back in. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's just so hard I go thru all the trouble of getting pregnant ,taking the vits ,forcing them into oh dtd at the rite time then the elation of a bfp then the fear and worry sets in ,I actually don't know how I keep going or why,:dohh: and I'm not feeling sorry for myself Here I am just starting to think no-one has any answers for me and wots the chances of the next one sticking wen the last ten didn't ,its just crap :cry::cry:Click to expand...


i know hun i know :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: ladies :cry:

I also decided to put my tree up - I do love the Christmas lights so at last I have ordered some replacement bulbs for the one lot that aren't working so hopefully they will arrive soon and I can get them up too. Feeling slightly better today as I went tot he gym yesterday - just joined on 12 days for £12 as I thought I would treat myself for Xmas lol.

T and J, have you tried melatonin? It is designed to help with sleep but it is also good for egg quality so could be a good double whammy. I don't even know if you can get it in the UK as I ordered mine from the US when I was in Dubai but it took 2 months to arrive and it only got there a week or so ago so I haven't tried it yet until my friend brings it over for me :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Despie (aka Sexy T!) and Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: I know that feeling of 'what's the point' but for different reasons but I guess the feeling's still the same so sending you both lots of luv and big hugs :hugs::hugs: T, I ALWAYS put my Xmas lights on when I get up in the morning too!!!! :haha:

Eva :haha: 'as slow as a dog with one leg stuck in cement' :haha::haha:!!!

C'mon everybody sing-a-long '3 more sleeps to go, 3 more sleeps til no more school and it's the end of term til 3rd Jan, yeeha, 3 more sleeps to go'

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:​


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh, look at you Jax with your synchronised smiley dancing :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Have never tried the Melatonin but I know indigo was on it so thanks I will have a look online bf :hugs::hugs:Jax bugger off with your Xmas cheer :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: Have you got snow up there Despie?


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh, look at you Jax with your synchronised smiley dancing :haha::haha::haha:

Ta-dah!!! :headspin::headspin::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, I've found the 40+ TTC#1 thread as Inkdchick was singing the praises of SHEOAK (Bush Flower remedy) on it and just wondered if it would help you (and Jodes too?). When the psychological thoughts take over I think this kinda stuff really helps, just a thought.......:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

E=Butterfly67;14480148]:haha::haha::haha: Have you got snow up there Despie?[/QUOTE]

Yes but just a little were i am but its snowing up at dd's school ,the kids love it but i worry with the kids travelling in it ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Ooh, look at you Jax with your synchronised smiley dancing :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Ta-dah!!! :headspin::headspin::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: u have made me smile :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok am heading out to buy some preg tests and some more Xmas decorations to cheer me up .I hate being all sad so bring on the Xmas cheer ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax bugger off with your Xmas cheer :haha::haha:

I think you've peaked too soon with your Xmas stuff Despie :haha::haha: I'm just warming up!!!!

:yipee::yipee::dance::dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, CD1 hit me full force last night and N told me "you need to go back on the pill bc I cannot deal with your hormonal shit every month.":growlmad::cry:

I slept on my couch.:nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> So, CD1 hit me full force last night and N told me "you need to go back on the pill bc I cannot deal with your hormonal shit every month.":growlmad::cry:
> 
> I slept on my couch.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: i've had the same thing from my dh previous months - where he says he just can't take my hormonal mood swings! he says i never find that middle ground...they just don't get it do they. 

when i'm down my dh takes it personally, as if i'm not happy with him!? and that makes it worse. he gets upset if he can't fix it :shrug: but it's not down to them to fix anything - just a bit of understanding would go along way.

i'm sure you'll get an apology today from him. :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Oh B!!! :hugs: I dunno what's worse, DH's who know everything that goes on or like mine in semi ignorance :shrug:

Did you sleep by the light of your Xmas tree wtih your doggies to keep you warm? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The man told me I owed him and apology this morning. He can kiss my Korean ass.:haha:


Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> So, CD1 hit me full force last night and N told me "you need to go back on the pill bc I cannot deal with your hormonal shit every month.":growlmad::cry:
> 
> I slept on my couch.:nope:

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Aw that's made me feel much better I love hugs :) how are u feeling lovely.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> not bad :hugs::hugs: I think you hit the nail on the head when you mentioned your terrified of getting pregnant and then losing it again, this is my fear too! I know things are never straight forward but i think we've had our run of bad luck now. I've been thinking about the situation a lot recently but i'll let you know what that is when my test results come back in. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> It's just so hard I go thru all the trouble of getting pregnant ,taking the vits ,forcing them into oh dtd at the rite time then the elation of a bfp then the fear and worry sets in ,I actually don't know how I keep going or why,:dohh: and I'm not feeling sorry for myself Here I am just starting to think no-one has any answers for me and wots the chances of the next one sticking wen the last ten didn't ,its just crap :cry::cry:Click to expand...

I know how you feel Jodes and Sexy T... Even when you are pregnant! Is it going to be a fruitful pregnancy...I worry everyday but we find out today at 1:00 if the baby is okay...:flower:


----------



## Jax41

:haha: he probably know's that! Oh B, what's the next plan of attack then?


----------



## Garnet

cebethel said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Eva, how are you feeling?
> 
> With my hands :haha:
> 
> Nah, feeling good. Getting kicked in the cervix.........weird feeling
> 
> Appetite has increased........think I'm actually putting on weight now. Always hungry. I think I could eat an entire roasted cow, with veg :thumbup:
> 
> It's weird, been having a lot of dreams about sex.........it's never DH tho :blush: lol Not sure what that is about :blush:
> 
> Any major gossip I should know about? :thumbup:Click to expand...

I get weird dreams too not so much sex but just strange dreams...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well ladies my third night in a row with no sleep :growlmad:I really don't know wots going on as I am usually exhausted going to bed but wake up in the middle of the nite for the loo then Cant get back to sleep plus my temps are messed up ,:nope:I am also loaded with the cold again and have gave up on my stupid body :growlmad:Anyways how's everyone else today brooke sus sum n.s bf mm ss jodes keekee jax googly mtbim llbean indigo annalaura garnet eva ,ave a great day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I used to take melatonin too. It helped me sleep even through a cold. It actually has some great benefits too. It doesn't make me groogy when I wake up either. I don't take it now that I'm preggers.


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> The man told me I owed him and apology this morning. He can kiss my Korean ass.:haha:
> 
> 
> Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I bet you have a stubborn Korean ass too. I'm:thumbup: part Vietnamese and I know I'm stubborn and hard headed...


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, thinking about you and little one this afternoon, don't forget to come back and tell us the good news!!! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I have no plan of attack for this morning; it is what it is and he is entitled to his feelings. He should just express them a little differently.

Right now, I choose not to speak to hi.:blush:


----------



## Jax41

Sounds fair enough to me. I'm not sticking up for men here but maybe he's feeling the disappointment too but just not saying it in a good way?? I know that probably doesn't help you bc of how he's said it, some words really cut deep don't they :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, you are totally right.:hugs:

He doesn't even know what I would be like on the pill, but he sees the commercials about it helping PMT, so he thinks it's the answer to everything.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Ladies so sorry to let you know this but the baby does have Trisomy 18 so this was our last try and I think that my eggs are too old to have a baby so I'm done with TTC. I hope that your future holds wonderful new babies for you all. I will miss you all and will check in on you once in awhile...


----------



## Natsby

Garnet said:


> Ladies so sorry to let you know this but the baby does have Trisomy 18 so this was our last try and I think that my eggs are too old to have a baby so I'm done with TTC. I hope that your future holds wonderful new babies for you all. I will miss you all and will check in on you once in awhile...

Oh Garnet, I am so so sorry to hear that!:cry::cry::cry: 
:hugs::hugs: But when you need us we are still here for you ttc or not.


----------



## Ratchet22

Garnet said:


> Ladies so sorry to let you know this but the baby does have Trisomy 18 so this was our last try and I think that my eggs are too old to have a baby so I'm done with TTC. I hope that your future holds wonderful new babies for you all. I will miss you all and will check in on you once in awhile...


I'm new to the board and don't know you, but wanted to say how truly sorry I am that you are going through this. Feel all of our hugs.


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, I'm so sorry xXx


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, you are totally right.:hugs:
> 
> He doesn't even know what I would be like on the pill, but he sees the commercials about it helping PMT, so he thinks it's the answer to everything.:haha:

Aww bless him, men eh. If only popping a pill would make everything that easy, sometimes I wish I was a bloke and could see things through their eyes, life must be so much simpler!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Garnet, I am so sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, I don't know about anyone else but I completely lost my :sex: drive when I was on the pill - tell him that! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ladies so sorry to let you know this but the baby does have Trisomy 18 so this was our last try and I think that my eggs are too old to have a baby so I'm done with TTC. I hope that your future holds wonderful new babies for you all. I will miss you all and will check in on you once in awhile...

O garnet ,:cry::cry::cry:I am gutted for you my love ,so very very sorry ,I wish there was more I could do for you :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Garnet!:hugs::hugs::cry::cry::cry:

There is no way I can tell you how truly sorry I am...I know we've never met, but I wanted this for you, and everyone else, as much as I want it for myself.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just totally gutted for garnet ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I know :hugs: I'm lost for words for her, B you put it so well...


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet...damn.:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah B, well said, can't stop thinking about Garnet now :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

As b says we all have never met but we are all so involved in each others life's and probably know more about each other than our own real families do ,we love and look out for each others like sisters and wen some one gets hurt we all hurt ,:cry::cry:God bless you garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

....me 2, and her family and that dear little one, it's not fair.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ....me 2, and her family and that dear little one, it's not fair.....

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, when you are ready, please come and see us; we don't care if you are TTC or not.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

If you need to stay away for your sanity, then please do so, but never worry that you are upsetting us; this is why we are all here and I wish to hell that every BFP had a happy ending. But, it just doesn't always work out like that and we are here to share your sorrow; if you will let us.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, my deepest sympathies to you and your DH. I can't think of a harder thing to go thru. Massive :hugs: 
:cry: :cry: :cry:


----------



## TessieTwo

Garnet
I'm not on here very often at the moment but I just wanted to say how very sorry I am to see your news, I'm so sorry that life dishes out blows like this :hugs: :hugs:

xx


----------



## Jax41

Girls, I'm signing off, leaving work but just wanted you to know I'm thinking about all of you (esp you Garnet) after such sad news this afternoon :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots and lots of love too xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Girls, I'm signing off, leaving work but just wanted you to know I'm thinking about all of you (esp you Garnet) after such sad news this afternoon :hugs::hugs::hugs: and lots and lots of love too xXx

Thanks lovely ,loves back at ya ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you guys having really bad weather in the UK? I guess NS is facing snow and gale force winds again.


----------



## Jodes2011

Garnet so so sorry :cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are you guys having really bad weather in the UK? I guess NS is facing snow and gale force winds again.

Yes we have really bad winds today and snow but the wind is very frightening .my d.s isn't home from school yet ,it's such a worry ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

the winds are really bad here 70/80mph :nope: and its freezing :-( I think we are predicted snow on Friday here :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> the winds are really bad here 70/80mph :nope: and its freezing :-( I think we are predicted snow on Friday here :shrug:

Wish the snow would stay away till the kids finish school ,I hate it :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

When are your kids out of school? DD starts exams on Friday and then will be done the following Tuesday, until after the New Year.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> When are your kids out of school? DD starts exams on Friday and then will be done the following Tuesday, until after the New Year.

Tuesday for us too :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

we finish this Friday :thumbup: 

I don't mind snow just don't like the disruption it causes :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> we finish this Friday :thumbup:
> 
> I don't mind snow just don't like the disruption it causes :nope:

I love it wen we are all inside jodes but I hate my 10 and 13 year old travelling so far in it to school ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> we finish this Friday :thumbup:
> 
> I don't mind snow just don't like the disruption it causes :nope:
> 
> I love it wen we are all inside jodes but I hate my 10 and 13 year old travelling so far in it to school ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah it's not great in that respect :hugs::hugs: I hate driving in it :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

How far do all of your kids live from school? We are about 1/2 mile.


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet :hugs: :cry:

I'm so very sorry to hear this sad news, thinking of you and your family :hugs:

And the other ladies said it better than me, if you need a break take one, but please stop by when you are ready :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> How far do all of your kids live from school? We are about 1/2 mile.

5mins walk :thumbup: and their high school is at the back of our house too!


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How far do all of your kids live from school? We are about 1/2 mile.

Ds is on the bus for forty mins each trip ,and Lucy takes an hour each trip :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How far do all of your kids live from school? We are about 1/2 mile.
> 
> Ds is on the bus for forty mins each trip ,and Lucy takes an hour each trip :nope:Click to expand...

OMG...that is awful.:nope::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How far do all of your kids live from school? We are about 1/2 mile.
> 
> Ds is on the bus for forty mins each trip ,and Lucy takes an hour each trip :nope:Click to expand...

thats a long time isn't it :nope: :hugs:xx


----------



## Jodes2011

Right off to watch my Oliver in his carol concert at church. He's singing with school. I just hope the little ones behave themselves because they get bored really quickly xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tell him to break a leg? Or, is this only an American expression? It means, good luck!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Right off to watch my Oliver in his carol concert at church. He's singing with school. I just hope the little ones behave themselves because they get bored really quickly xx

Have a lovely time ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh Garnet:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am so sorry to hear. I am lost for words, but I think B has described with her words exctly how we all feel.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:xmas3: Just a quick hello from me.

Despie, Dmom, Nats, NorthStar, Butterfly, Jodie, Jax,Indi, MM,Suma,Keekee, AnnaLaura, LL, Googly, and specially Garnet:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am having a break between my full time job to get to my part time job in one hour :wacko: It is a busy week and work is dragging me down, again the want their pound of flesh.... 

Weather is horrendous here as well, heavy winds, hail storms, freezing... Had a nightmare coming back home as all trains were delayed! anyway a nice cuppa for me and then back out to teach my Spanish lesson...:coffee:

:sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep it's pretty hellish here too, stay safe Sus, be careful out there :nope:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar said:


> Yep it's pretty hellish here too, stay safe Sus, be careful out there :nope:

I was thinking of you! If it bad here in South Wales it must be a lot worse where you are!

I have to get in the car and drive to the university shortly :cry: In this weather, it is very scary!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus please drive safely ,are u due to get some holidays from work soon ?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

It's is dreadful out there, but not snowing, yet. Gale force winds, and sleety rain.

:scotland: :rain::cold: :haha:

It is so hellish out there, that I am thinking of NOT going to the gym, I went last week in the snow but this is worse somehow.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It's is dreadful out there, but not snowing, yet. Gale force winds, and sleety rain.
> 
> :scotland: :rain::cold: :haha:
> 
> It is so hellish out there, that I am thinking of NOT going to the gym, I went last week in the snow but this is worse somehow.

Just skip the gym Hun,am sure one night won't hurt just run up and down the stairs a few times ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus please drive safely ,are u due to get some holidays from work soon ?:hugs:

I am off from the 23rd till the New Year I can´t wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I will be careful driving! I am worried about my students some travel from quite far. I hope those don´t turn up as the conditins are really bad out there!

NS, yeah, skip the gym for a day if the conditions are dangerous! How is your OH? is he back?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus please drive safely ,are u due to get some holidays from work soon ?:hugs:
> 
> I am off from the 23rd till the New Year I can´t wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be careful driving! I am worried about my students some travel from quite far. I hope those don´t turn up as the conditins are really bad out there!
> 
> NS, yeah, skip the gym for a day if the conditions are dangerous! How is your OH? is he back?Click to expand...

I cant Wait till u have a break either ,your life is way too busy ATM :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus please drive safely ,are u due to get some holidays from work soon ?:hugs:
> 
> I am off from the 23rd till the New Year I can´t wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I will be careful driving! I am worried about my students some travel from quite far. I hope those don´t turn up as the conditins are really bad out there!
> 
> NS, yeah, skip the gym for a day if the conditions are dangerous! How is your OH? is he back?Click to expand...
> 
> I cant Wait till u have a break either ,your life is way too busy ATM :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It is, but soon we will have a break, and for Christmas and in Spain!!:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> It's is dreadful out there, but not snowing, yet. Gale force winds, and sleety rain.
> 
> :scotland: :rain::cold: :haha:
> 
> It is so hellish out there, that I am thinking of NOT going to the gym, I went last week in the snow but this is worse somehow.

I hope you have a fireplace and plenty of hot chocolate in the house! 



Sus09 said:


> I am off from the 23rd till the New Year I can´t wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

No fireplace, but I've got good insulation and central heating. And I'm having Thai red curry for dinner :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> No fireplace, but I've got good insulation and central heating. And I'm having Thai red curry for dinner :thumbup:

O yum ,:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I told N not to even attempt cooking tonight; I'll eat ramen.:haha:


----------



## googly

Oh man, Garnet... that is desperately sad... so sorry to hear. My thoughts are with you and your family. What blows we get dealt sometimes, it really is unfair...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Ladies so sorry to let you know this but the baby does have Trisomy 18 so this was our last try and I think that my eggs are too old to have a baby so I'm done with TTC. I hope that your future holds wonderful new babies for you all. I will miss you all and will check in on you once in awhile...

:cry::cry::cry: I am so terribly sorry to read this....:hugs::hugs::hugs: here for you. Not something you want to discuss now I'm sure but have you considered donor eggs??? 

Really feeling your pain :( I was keeping my best thoughts for you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading to bed .garnet remember we are all here for you always.take care .love and prayers t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies well i Have woke up cold the last few mornings and I have that red mark on my cheekbone that i always gt just before af so am thinking the witch will be making her appearance soon ,also tested today and it's a bfn. So onwards to January for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am going to girls carol service this morning then to Ikea to get a lovely red throw for my two setees and maybe a nice gingerbread latte :) .no point in being pissed as it doesn't change anything and I have a lot to be thankful for so am gonna eat and drink as much as I can and enjoy my Xmas,I love u ladies and I just want to thank u all for being here for me each and every day ,jodes sus sum mm ss garnet n.s Brooke googly Sarah jax bf mtbim Anna Laura llbean indigo wooly and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:keep up the hope girls ,xxxxx


----------



## googly

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Despie

Thanks lovely for the hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Garnet, honey I'm so very sorry :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I can't imagine what you and your family are going through right now, it's heartbreaking. I hate it when bad things happen to good people. There's something wrong with the world :nope:. Like the girls said we are all here to support you :hugs:.

Dmom PMT happens and men have to deal with it! :hugs: They just don't get it :nope:. 

Despie :hugs: sorry you're feeling down sugar.

Jax :hugs: and yay for breaking up for xmas soon! 

Jodes, BF, sus, NS, googly, annalaura, LL and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Stay safe everyone, severe weather warnings a-go-go so hope you're all ok.
It's very :scotland: here too and I have to venture out for my smear in a bit. Be glad when that's over with. They always have trouble with my wayward cervix :blush:.


----------



## mummymurray74

dachsundmom said:


> So, CD1 hit me full force last night and N told me "you need to go back on the pill bc I cannot deal with your hormonal shit every month.":growlmad::cry:
> 
> I slept on my couch.:nope:

Dmom! ahhhhhhhhh!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Men are such shits!!!!! :hugs: Theres no need for comments like that when you are feeling upset anyway!!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Despie :hug:

Keeks good luck with the orrible smear yuk :growlmad::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> As b says we all have never met but we are all so involved in each others life's and probably know more about each other than our own real families do ,we love and look out for each others like sisters and wen some one gets hurt we all hurt ,:cry::cry:God bless you garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie you are so right, my daughter asked who a few of you were and i told her you are my friends, she replied how can they be yuor friends when you have never met them!!!! I told her.> they have been better friends to me than my own 2 sisters and family,they understand everything im going through and they actually mean everything they say and we all have so much in common. we actually do love and care for each other and tey are my best friends. Everything you said is so right!:hugs:




Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies well i Have woke up cold the last few mornings and I have that red mark on my cheekbone that i always gt just before af so am thinking the witch will be making her appearance soon ,also tested today and it's a bfn. So onwards to January for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am going to girls carol service this morning then to Ikea to get a lovely red throw for my two setees and maybe a nice gingerbread latte :) .no point in being pissed as it doesn't change anything and I have a lot to be thankful for so am gonna eat and drink as much as I can and enjoy my Xmas,I love u ladies and I just want to thank u all for being here for me each and every day ,jodes sus sum mm ss garnet n.s Brooke googly Sarah jax bf mtbim Anna Laura llbean indigo wooly and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:keep up the hope girls ,xxxxx

Ahhhhh Despie! Keep your chin up! Its not over yet! And if you are onwards to january we are with you!!!!!!! Have a lovey day honey,im staying in today hubby has pinched the car:growlmad: So will be here throughout the day :coffee: Anyone wants a chat :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Butterfly67 said:


> Despie :hug:
> 
> Keeks good luck with the orrible smear yuk :growlmad::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else

How are you feeling honey?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

jodes sus sum mm ss garnet n.s Brooke googly Sarah jax bf mtbim Anna Laura llbean indigo wooly keeks and anyone ive forgotten!!! have a lovely day whatever you are doing and hope you are all doing ok xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

You have a good day too lovely. :thumbup: x


----------



## mummymurray74

Garnet Im so so sorry, ive just read your sad news. I dont know what to say:cry:

Life is not fair:nope: Sending you all my sincere love and like the other girls say , we are here for you at anytime. Will be thinking of you at this sad time:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry babe its a bfn but your right we need to be thankful for what we've got. I'm still sad that the family that died in Pudsey live just round the corner from me. Their eldest didn't go to the same school but i knew of him. A lot of my friends have been on the tv saying what a doting father he was, oh yeah so doting that he goes and kills his entire family with a knife. Its so weird as the family was at the cricket club Friday evening for the xmas bash this is where we go as Martin plays cricket for Pudsey but we never attended the bash because we couldn't be bothered. And then he killed them late Friday night :nope: It breaks my heart knowing those kids are no longer here. Please can someone tell me why people do this? :cry:

Brooke yeah we use the expression 'Break a Leg' haha! They were brilliant and all in tune i was quite amazed. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet thinking of you today :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM i know where your daughter is coming from though haha! She's just looking out for her mummy :hugs::hugs: I love your bond with her you can tell she loves you so much :thumbup: Are you getting her a dog that she asked so nicely for? :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Morning everyone :flower:

I'm up to my eyes in it at work but I'll pop back at lunchtime for a catchup, big hugs to everyone. I've been thinking about Garnet since last night :cry:


----------



## Jax41

Hi! :hi:

I must've been in a different country last night because compared to the night before (Monday) it was tame!! Having said that I locked myself out :cry: had to walk round to my Mum's (10 mins) for the key, OMG my ears nearly fell off by the time I got there :haha:

Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Thank you for your support! I didn't sleep on my couch last night and I think life is back to normal.

I think N had his own case of PMS and I'm not going to harp on it bc it's jizz cup day.:happydance::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet, :cry::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Normality at Dmom towers???:wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my version of normal.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Well, my version of normal.:haha:

:thumbup:

B, was N happy doing his jizz in a cup?


----------



## dachsundmom

I won't know for a few hours; he's waiting for me to go to work. 

He needs "alone" time, LOL.


----------



## Jax41

Aww bless him!

I've prob missed this but I'm sure you'd said before that you'd both already done all this? How come you're doing it all again? Was it a long time ago?


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning All:
Thank you for your well wishes! Life happens and sometimes it sucks. We are scheduled for a D&E on Friday. The Little BOY did not develop his brain. I hope my news does not get anyone all freaked out. Some people just get crappy stuff that happens. There are plenty of Women in their 40's that go on to deliver heathly little babies....Good luck to you all!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...boy?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


J, yes...we have done this before, but it has been awhile and lifestyle changes can affect the outcome; this time we expect it not to be as good.

We should find on late Friday or Monday.:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Good Morning All:
> Thank you for your well wishes! Life happens and sometimes it sucks. We are scheduled for a D&E on Friday. The Little BOY did not develop his brain. I hope my news does not get anyone all freaked out. Some people just get crappy stuff that happens. There are plenty of Women in their 40's that go on to deliver heathly little babies....Good luck to you all!!

Garnet, what an amazing generous lady you are, lots of luv to and your family :flower:

Jax
xXx


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet...boy?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> J, yes...we have done this before, but it has been awhile and lifestyle changes can affect the outcome; this time we expect it not to be as good.
> 
> We should find on late Friday or Monday.:wacko:

Why worse? Don't tell me N's cooking? :haha: Are you gonna get tested too?


----------



## Desperado167

Jizz cup day at dmom towers ,:haha:Sounds like a reality tv show :haha::haha:Glad u and oh are now on speaking terms .good luck for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning All:
> Thank you for your well wishes! Life happens and sometimes it sucks. We are scheduled for a D&E on Friday. The Little BOY did not develop his brain. I hope my news does not get anyone all freaked out. Some people just get crappy stuff that happens. There are plenty of Women in their 40's that go on to deliver heathly little babies....Good luck to you all!!

Thinking of you for Friday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And don't worry about us gettin freaked out we just want to take care of you now .please come see us again soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, N has put on about 30lbs in the last two years and he started smoking in Afghanistan and hasn't quit.:nope: I can only assume these factors have affected the jizz.

When we see the SA, we will determine the plan from there.:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Hmm, see what you mean. I have a sneaky suspicion that mine may have the same problem, don't want to sing my praises but I have a far healthier lifestyle than C even though he has a proven track record. OMG if I ever get him to test and then they're not good he will be spitting bones and blood :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

C has a proven track record, from a long time ago...I hope he will do the test for you.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Yea, you're so right a lot can change in that time, he has more grey hair, extra pounds and has def not given up the liquid diet!! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Jax one of the ladies on TTC#1 her DH has an 11yo, but when they got tested they are diagnosed MFI, so stuff can happen to men, not just women, in the years in between.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Yea, you're so right a lot can change in that time, he has more grey hair, extra pounds and has def not given up the liquid diet!! :haha:

J, when you present the situation to him, tell him that you have to have prove he is "perfect" in order to treat you. It might be a fob, but sounds like he will need the ego stroke.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Just read some wonderful news yesterday about a lady on here getting a bfp ,I think she's 46 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Yea, you're so right a lot can change in that time, he has more grey hair, extra pounds and has def not given up the liquid diet!! :haha:
> 
> J, when you present the situation to him, tell him that you have to have prove he is "perfect" in order to treat you. It might be a fob, but sounds like he will need the ego stroke.:nope:Click to expand...

I like it :thumbup:My oh likes to be stroked too :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Jax one of the ladies on TTC#1 her DH has an 11yo, but when they got tested they are diagnosed MFI, so stuff can happen to men, not just women, in the years in between.

So sorry for cd1 lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

It's all ok babe, I could tell by the chart it was coming so there were absolutely no surprises :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> It's all ok babe, I could tell by the chart it was coming so there were absolutely no surprises :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:plane: goes the jizz!:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> :plane: goes the jizz!:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Bye bye jizz! 

All going well that will be us next week.


----------



## Jax41

Bet you'll all have heart failure if I make it a hatrick :winkwink::haha:

Northstar whats MFI?

Dmom :thumbup: I'm def going to say it like that. I'm not going to mention the grey hair and expanding waistline, I'm going to play it along the lines of it's gotta be me and not you, 'cos you've dunnit already but you need to get done otherwise I have no chance of knowing what they can do for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::nope:


----------



## NorthStar

MFI = Male Factor Infertility

There is a scale of measurement where it becomes unlikely that a natural conception could occur, and though this bloke had a kid 11 years ago, his count now is low.

So definitely, this could be a factor for your DH but you won't know until he jizzes in a pot.


----------



## Butterfly67

MM hi :hi: I'm feeling Ok thanks, hope you are doing lots of Bding :hugs::hugs:

Garnet, say whatever you need to say, we will all be here for you. Like the other ladies say you are so selfless and lovely you deserve better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

B, good luck with the jizz :haha:

Jax, T has a 13yo too and his SA didn't come back particularly good so it could still be an issue. :hugs::hugs: 

T, hope you got more sleep last night :hugs::hugs:

NS, cd1 :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I went to the gym again today - joined for 12 days for £12 so trying to go as much as I can. Although when I got there homes under the hammer was on so I just walked on the treadmill watching that :haha::haha::haha:

Have managed to get a tenant for my Aunt's flat already so need to go and finish it all off asap so they can move in.

Am getting itchy feet to buy a property and do it up :wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, do you have a new furnace yet?:hugs::cold:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, do you have a new furnace yet?:hugs::cold:

furnace lol?! Don't think I have been warm since I got back, dug out my fleeces from the loft :cold: :cold: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Boiler, I think you might call it? I don't speak Brit, LOL


----------



## Jax41

Hey Dmom, whilst we're bringing up funny brit talk, what the hell are grits?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Boiler, I think you might call it? I don't speak Brit, LOL

LOL I was imagining blowing glass in a furnace or crafting pots! :haha::haha:

Going to hold off on a new boiler until it actually breaks down lol. Should just get it serviced for now but seriously have no cash to do anything so I'm hoping it doesn't break down til the summer when hopefully it will be cheaper to get done :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cold::cold::cold:


----------



## LLbean

Back home...How is everyone? MANY hugs to all. Garnet thinking of you my friend...sending you many many hugs


----------



## dachsundmom

Tell us about LA? Do you have pics?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I took some but the weather was terrible (believe it or not) so not any sights pics, but here is one of me with my daughter...and one with my best friend's baby... she is too cute.
 



Attached Files:







us two.jpg
File size: 38.3 KB
Views: 13









Emi.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 10


----------



## dachsundmom

:awww::awww::awww: Is your friend's DD about 3?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> :awww::awww::awww: Is your friend's DD about 3?

LOL no she will be 2 in January :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow...my DD looked bald at 2, LOL


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Wow...my DD looked bald at 2, LOL

no this peanut was born with a full head of hair and has kept it... it must be her American Indian background


----------



## LLbean

ok since it is the Holidays thread ;-) check out this video LOL

kids bad gifts


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth you and your dd look like sisters ,u look fab huni ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thank you :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> thank you :blush:

Your very welcome lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well another disturbed night with weird dreams but my temp went up a bit this morning :thumbup:And that's made me happy as I was expecting af to be here this morning ,Viking how are you keeping ,was thinking of you this morning ?heading out to get. Y hair coloured and trimmed this morning s d having a day of pampering but will be on later this afternoon .its. Early happy Friday again. Where on earth do the weeks go ?sus sum ss Anna googly jodes b indigo wooly Mm keekee Sarah garnet n.s bf jax mtbim,have a lovely day ,any plans for the weekend ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm doing a little better. I had no spotting yesterday :happydance: I was super crafty yesterday to keep busy and I'm just heading to bed. Been very busy with Christmassy stuff. Thanks for thinking of me :hugs: you are the bestest.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well another disturbed night with weird dreams but my temp went up a bit this morning :thumbup:And that's made me happy as I was expecting af to be here this morning ,Viking how are you keeping ,was thinking of you this morning ?heading out to get. Y hair coloured and trimmed this morning s d having a day of pampering but will be on later this afternoon .its. Early happy Friday again. Where on earth do the weeks go ?sus sum ss Anna googly jodes b indigo wooly Mm Sarah garnet n.s bf jax mtbim,have a lovely day ,any plans for the weekend ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

morning d, morning everyone mentioned as above ^ :haha: d. you've got a memory haven't you, it would take me forever to list everyone in a message. enjoy your pampering day :hugs:

i'm off out this afternoon for boots...got black ones but want some brown ones. and it will mean a few new outf&#305;ts too of course :winkwink: actually, it has been a while since i've treat myself so it is well overdue.

big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all. xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well another disturbed night with weird dreams but my temp went up a bit this morning :thumbup:And that's made me happy as I was expecting af to be here this morning ,Viking how are you keeping ,was thinking of you this morning ?heading out to get. Y hair coloured and trimmed this morning s d having a day of pampering but will be on later this afternoon .its. Early happy Friday again. Where on earth do the weeks go ?sus sum ss Anna googly jodes b indigo wooly Mm Sarah garnet n.s bf jax mtbim,have a lovely day ,any plans for the weekend ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:




Viking15 said:


> I'm doing a little better. I had no spotting yesterday :happydance: I was super crafty yesterday to keep busy and I'm just heading to bed. Been very busy with Christmassy stuff. Thanks for thinking of me :hugs: you are the bestest.

That's great news lovely ,u will have to post us all some more pics of your crafts .they are amazing and am sure the girls would love to see them. Am super jealous ,nite nite huni ,sleep well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yeah sum u def need some new outfits to match the new boots or it will just look silly :haha::winkwink:Have a lovely time ,I love shopping ,am heading to lush and the Disney shop too :thumbup::hugs:I love soap from lush ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just tested and it's a bfn , No biggie was expecting it xxx


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies 

Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:those BFNs:growlmad: Nasty things :growlmad: LOL I have just remembered when Indi drew a red line on a BFN :haha: gotta hae the humour.

Despie, Dmom, Nats, Sum,MM,Butterfly, Jax, Viking, LL, Google, Wooly, Indi, Keekee, NorthStar, AnnaLaura, Jodie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: And more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for Garnet.

I have not been here a lot lately, been super busy. A mix of work :growlmad::nope: and fun :happydance: It was my colleagues 60th birthday and I arranged a surprise for him in the office the other day, so he had lots of balloons, a 60th badge, cards, presents, and he was really touched, he loved walking around with his badge and left to the pub carrying all the balloons :xmas13: 
Tonight we are taking him out with my old team for few drinks. 

Other than that not much else to say.

Hope you all have a nice day :thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Good morning :hugs: Despie, Dmom, Nat,MM,Butterfly, Jax, Viking, LL, Google, Wooly, SUmat, Keekee, AnnaLaura, 

I won't be around today as I have my work Xmas lunch and then my OH is home tonight :happydance:

Weather is really cold and icy but no gales of wind, and not snowing so taking that as win :thumbup:

Have a great day everyone, enjoy your pampering T :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

nstar - lucky u with an early xmas lunch today - enjoy.

sus - i love balloons :)) sounds like a really nice bloke you've done it for too :hugs:

d - early days - there's still time, don't throw in the towel yet bc all is looking good for you with your chart. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello all ladies mentioned above :haha::haha: :hi:

DesPie sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Viking, yes would love to see pics of the crafts :flower:

Sus, nice on the birthday celebrations :hugs:

Sumat, happy shopping :happydance:

NS have a great lunch :thumbup:

:hug: and :dust: to everyone else


----------



## mummymurray74

Morning lovelies!!!

Despie-:hugs::hugs:How many dpo are you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suma-Nice! i love if you buy new boots you have to buy outfits!!! You sound just like me!:happydance:

Sus- Sounds like you had a great time and you are in for another tonight!! have fun:thumbup:

Jodes-where are you honey,hope you are ok :hugs:

ss, Anna, googly, b ,indigo, wooly, Sarah , n.s, bf, jax ,mtbim ,dmom-:hugs::hugs:

Garnet- Still thinking of you honey, i hope you are ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


You sound like you are all having shopping days today! Im meeting up with my friend later she has a little boy 8 weeks younger than my charlie and they play together.....she had twins but when they were 4 weeks her hubby got up in the night to feed one and put it in their bed and fell asleep, she woke around 5am to feed the other one and noticed the other baby wasnt in his moses basket.....her hubby had rolled onto him and he was dead:cry:That was 2 years ago now.
So horrible as we went through our pg together and hers was IVF as she lost her tubes due to ectopic:nope: She has had 3 more goes since and they havent worked, she was supposed to start her last attempt today but her levels werent right poor thing so they have delayed it till next month:growlmad:So going round to cheer her up!

On a brighter note think i ovulated today:happydance:my temps have gone
up but have to see if that continues before ff will register it, if i remember i think its 3 rises?:dohh:

Been thinking about doing some baking etc next week for xmas and thiking of different things to have with dinner/desserts, i watched a fab Jamie Oliver christmas programme the other day and he made a lovely strudel with apples inside and left over xmas pud from xmas day for a boxing day dessert....mmmmm im doing that!!!! I have a great recipe for what to do with your turkey legs (in my house the bit nobody likes to eat usually-until i did my recipe!!!) and i will be preparing that xmas eve to have boxing day with some other meats along with bubble and squeak roasted till its crispy!!!!!!!!
Anyone else have any good recipes?

Have a lovely day girls! Love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Morning lovelies!!!
> 
> Despie-:hugs::hugs:How many dpo are you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Suma-Nice! i love if you buy new boots you have to buy outfits!!! You sound just like me!:happydance:
> 
> Sus- Sounds like you had a great time and you are in for another tonight!! have fun:thumbup:
> 
> Jodes-where are you honey,hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> ss, Anna, googly, b ,indigo, wooly, Sarah , n.s, bf, jax ,mtbim ,dmom-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- Still thinking of you honey, i hope you are ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> You sound like you are all having shopping days today! Im meeting up with my friend later she has a little boy 8 weeks younger than my charlie and they play together.....she had twins but when they were 4 weeks her hubby got up in the night to feed one and put it in their bed and fell asleep, she woke around 5am to feed the other one and noticed the other baby wasnt in his moses basket.....her hubby had rolled onto him and he was dead:cry:That was 2 years ago now.
> So horrible as we went through our pg together and hers was IVF as she lost her tubes due to ectopic:nope: She has had 3 more goes since and they havent worked, she was supposed to start her last attempt today but her levels werent right poor thing so they have delayed it till next month:growlmad:So going round to cheer her up!
> 
> On a brighter note think i ovulated today:happydance:my temps have gone
> up but have to see if that continues before ff will register it, if i remember i think its 3 rises?:dohh:
> 
> Been thinking about doing some baking etc next week for xmas and thiking of different things to have with dinner/desserts, i watched a fab Jamie Oliver christmas programme the other day and he made a lovely strudel with apples inside and left over xmas pud from xmas day for a boxing day dessert....mmmmm im doing that!!!! I have a great recipe for what to do with your turkey legs (in my house the bit nobody likes to eat usually-until i did my recipe!!!) and i will be preparing that xmas eve to have boxing day with some other meats along with bubble and squeak roasted till its crispy!!!!!!!!
> Anyone else have any good recipes?
> 
> Have a lovely day girls! Love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

OMG your poor friend how on earth do you get over something like that?? I bet her husband was devastated :hugs::hugs: I never liked putting the baba in bed with us but sometimes we did because they would never settle and Jude hated his moses basket :nope: If baba was in bed i would never sleep properly. Fab news you've ovulated :happydance: i'm right behind you by about a day :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning.


----------



## Jodes2011

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good morning.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Just tested and it's a bfn , No biggie was expecting it xxx




Jodes2011 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies!!!
> 
> Despie-:hugs::hugs:How many dpo are you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Suma-Nice! i love if you buy new boots you have to buy outfits!!! You sound just like me!:happydance:
> 
> Sus- Sounds like you had a great time and you are in for another tonight!! have fun:thumbup:
> 
> Jodes-where are you honey,hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> ss, Anna, googly, b ,indigo, wooly, Sarah , n.s, bf, jax ,mtbim ,dmom-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- Still thinking of you honey, i hope you are ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> You sound like you are all having shopping days today! Im meeting up with my friend later she has a little boy 8 weeks younger than my charlie and they play together.....she had twins but when they were 4 weeks her hubby got up in the night to feed one and put it in their bed and fell asleep, she woke around 5am to feed the other one and noticed the other baby wasnt in his moses basket.....her hubby had rolled onto him and he was dead:cry:That was 2 years ago now.
> So horrible as we went through our pg together and hers was IVF as she lost her tubes due to ectopic:nope: She has had 3 more goes since and they havent worked, she was supposed to start her last attempt today but her levels werent right poor thing so they have delayed it till next month:growlmad:So going round to cheer her up!
> 
> On a brighter note think i ovulated today:happydance:my temps have gone
> up but have to see if that continues before ff will register it, if i remember i think its 3 rises?:dohh:
> 
> Been thinking about doing some baking etc next week for xmas and thiking of different things to have with dinner/desserts, i watched a fab Jamie Oliver christmas programme the other day and he made a lovely strudel with apples inside and left over xmas pud from xmas day for a boxing day dessert....mmmmm im doing that!!!! I have a great recipe for what to do with your turkey legs (in my house the bit nobody likes to eat usually-until i did my recipe!!!) and i will be preparing that xmas eve to have boxing day with some other meats along with bubble and squeak roasted till its crispy!!!!!!!!
> Anyone else have any good recipes?
> 
> Have a lovely day girls! Love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:
> 
> OMG your poor friend how on earth do you get over something like that?? I bet her husband was devastated :hugs::hugs: I never liked putting the baba in bed with us but sometimes we did because they would never settle and Jude hated his moses basket :nope: If baba was in bed i would never sleep properly. Fab news you've ovulated :happydance: i'm right behind you by about a day :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

opk 3 is day 13 pm
opk 4 is day 14am
The rest i think are negative??????????????????:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







176.jpg
File size: 30.3 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Sus09

Morning B :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just tested and it's a bfn , No biggie was expecting it xxx
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovelies!!!
> 
> Despie-:hugs::hugs:How many dpo are you?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Suma-Nice! i love if you buy new boots you have to buy outfits!!! You sound just like me!:happydance:
> 
> Sus- Sounds like you had a great time and you are in for another tonight!! have fun:thumbup:
> 
> Jodes-where are you honey,hope you are ok :hugs:
> 
> ss, Anna, googly, b ,indigo, wooly, Sarah , n.s, bf, jax ,mtbim ,dmom-:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- Still thinking of you honey, i hope you are ok,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> You sound like you are all having shopping days today! Im meeting up with my friend later she has a little boy 8 weeks younger than my charlie and they play together.....she had twins but when they were 4 weeks her hubby got up in the night to feed one and put it in their bed and fell asleep, she woke around 5am to feed the other one and noticed the other baby wasnt in his moses basket.....her hubby had rolled onto him and he was dead:cry:That was 2 years ago now.
> So horrible as we went through our pg together and hers was IVF as she lost her tubes due to ectopic:nope: She has had 3 more goes since and they havent worked, she was supposed to start her last attempt today but her levels werent right poor thing so they have delayed it till next month:growlmad:So going round to cheer her up!
> 
> On a brighter note think i ovulated today:happydance:my temps have gone
> up but have to see if that continues before ff will register it, if i remember i think its 3 rises?:dohh:
> 
> Been thinking about doing some baking etc next week for xmas and thiking of different things to have with dinner/desserts, i watched a fab Jamie Oliver christmas programme the other day and he made a lovely strudel with apples inside and left over xmas pud from xmas day for a boxing day dessert....mmmmm im doing that!!!! I have a great recipe for what to do with your turkey legs (in my house the bit nobody likes to eat usually-until i did my recipe!!!) and i will be preparing that xmas eve to have boxing day with some other meats along with bubble and squeak roasted till its crispy!!!!!!!!
> Anyone else have any good recipes?
> 
> Have a lovely day girls! Love you all :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG your poor friend how on earth do you get over something like that?? I bet her husband was devastated :hugs::hugs: I never liked putting the baba in bed with us but sometimes we did because they would never settle and Jude hated his moses basket :nope: If baba was in bed i would never sleep properly. Fab news you've ovulated :happydance: i'm right behind you by about a day :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> opk 3 is day 13 pm
> opk 4 is day 14am
> The rest i think are negative??????????????????:hugs:Click to expand...

yeah opk 3 and 4 looks the most positive :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, what a bummer. I hate BFNs. 
MM, how exciting! I think I will test opk style as well to see what is up. 
For anyone that wants to see pics of my crafts you can take a peek at my journal. The link is in my siggy. 
:hugs: all around. I go for my follow up bloodwork today. 2 1/2 hours to go.


----------



## Jax41

Quiet round here today innit.....:sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think everybody is busy with Xmas stuff. Someone explain Boxing Day to me, please. How do you celebrate?


----------



## Jax41

For you B, Boxing Day was traditionally when your milkman, postman, coalman, oldman (I'm joking :haha:) used to come round with a box for tips and stuff.... It's just a second bank holiday here after Xmas and not a real celebration as such but traditionally we eat all the left overs from Xmas Day - cold. Cold turkey, stuffing, pigs in blankets, with pickles (esp onions) and (my pet hate) bubble and squeak aka sprouts or any greens with roast potatoes/mashed potatoes all mashed up together and fried. The wind afterwards is horrendous :haha:

Hey I read on another thread you were talking about grits, what are they?


----------



## dachsundmom

Grits are basically cooked cornmeal with salt and butter...they don't have a lot of flavor, but take on the flavor of whatever you add to them. They are typically a substitue for potatoes at breakfast, in the American South.

Have you had Italian polenta before? That would be the closest comparison.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

:xmas3:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas3:


----------



## LLbean

hehehehe


----------



## Jax41

I remember C eating them with fish for breakfast when we were in Florida one year. Why they called grits though? Sounds very indigestable!!

Not tried Polenta, I'll check it out :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

:xmas3: LL. Hey your pix of you and your daughter and I had to look hard to see which one was you, you look like sisters!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK why they are called grits, but I find them pretty much disgusting...except fro shrimp and grits...it's the only exception.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

THANK YOU!!! yeah if only she played along :haha: well there are some advantages to having a baby at a young age LOL if I shed some weight off I look younger so ...lets go gym! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

N.s so happy oh is home .have fun :winkwink:Sus wot a lovely thing to do for your work mate :thumbup:Mm omg :cry:That's just so sad.i brought all my babies into my bed with me as I breast fed them but that's so terrible :cry:Your Xmas food sounds fab:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: I think I've f**ked up this cycle already! I worked out I'd ov Sat, but got pains earlier so POAS last night and got a strong positive, just did another and I reckon it's on the way out... Oh well, I guess you can't undo what's done :shrug: at least I got a BD in last night :winkwink:

MM, what an awful story :hugs: Northstar:winkwink: Sus, ahhh that's really nice :flower:

Despie, you feeling any happier with DH or is he still getting on your nerves?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :dohh: I think I've f**ked up this cycle already! I worked out I'd ov Sat, but got pains earlier so POAS last night and got a strong positive, just did another and I reckon it's on the way out... Oh well, I guess you can't undo what's done :shrug: at least I got a BD in last night :winkwink:
> 
> MM, what an awful story :hugs: Northstar:winkwink: Sus, ahhh that's really nice :flower:
> 
> Despie, you feeling any happier with DH or is he still getting on your nerves?

Last night should be perfect timing then ,and if u can get another in tonight that would be even better ,if we could see your temps we would know for sure .my oh has gone out to work so I havent really seen him all day which is prob just as well ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## googly

Hi girls! Despie, BF, Dmom, jodes, Sus, jax, mummy, LL, Viking, keeks, NS, crystal, Sumat, garnet, indigo, any and all! ::hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you are all well and busy Christmas shopping!

Weather is shit here - got major storms across the whole country, which in my line of work means extra long hours for me, possibly even working this weekend. Which would really suck! and it's supposed to be the second week of summer - eeeesh! 

Anyway, if anyone is feeling down today and wants a good laugh, check out this website - 'Damn You Autocorrect' - oh man I discovered it yesterday and haven't stopped CRYING with laughter ever since... Kills me, funniest thing I've seen in ages!

Anyway, hope all well.... :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

C'mon Desp, you know me and temps don't mix :wacko::haha: Okay will try and get one out of him tonight too but think it more likely tomorrow/weekend, hey some is better than none I reckon!

I know that feeling, I've not seen my DH properly for at least a fortnight, we've been a bit like passing ships and it's been great :thumbup: he says it's the secret to a good marriage :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly lol so funny ESP wen u wrote jokes instead of jodes :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> C'mon Desp, you know me and temps don't mix :wacko::haha: Okay will try and get one out of him tonight too but think it more likely tomorrow/weekend, hey some is better than none I reckon!
> 
> I know that feeling, I've not seen my DH properly for at least a fortnight, we've been a bit like passing ships and it's been great :thumbup: he says it's the secret to a good marriage :haha:

Tonight or tomorrow morning :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Googly :xmas13: love the one on the homepage about French Vagina!!! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> C'mon Desp, you know me and temps don't mix :wacko::haha: Okay will try and get one out of him tonight too but think it more likely tomorrow/weekend, hey some is better than none I reckon!
> 
> I know that feeling, I've not seen my DH properly for at least a fortnight, we've been a bit like passing ships and it's been great :thumbup: he says it's the secret to a good marriage :haha:
> 
> Tonight or tomorrow morning :thumbup:Click to expand...

Okay, stand back, I'm going in!!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> C'mon Desp, you know me and temps don't mix :wacko::haha: Okay will try and get one out of him tonight too but think it more likely tomorrow/weekend, hey some is better than none I reckon!
> 
> I know that feeling, I've not seen my DH properly for at least a fortnight, we've been a bit like passing ships and it's been great :thumbup: he says it's the secret to a good marriage :haha:
> 
> Tonight or tomorrow morning :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, stand back, I'm going in!!!:haha:Click to expand...

No I think it's oh that going in :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> C'mon Desp, you know me and temps don't mix :wacko::haha: Okay will try and get one out of him tonight too but think it more likely tomorrow/weekend, hey some is better than none I reckon!
> 
> I know that feeling, I've not seen my DH properly for at least a fortnight, we've been a bit like passing ships and it's been great :thumbup: he says it's the secret to a good marriage :haha:
> 
> Tonight or tomorrow morning :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Okay, stand back, I'm going in!!!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> No I think it's oh that going in :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: maybe that's where I've been going wrong all this time :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg really :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

:xmas13: Jax :haha:

Been out most of the day with my mum so couldn't get on. Just snuck an opk in and it looks like I might O tomorrow - earliest ever - and I don't see T til tomorrow night :dohh:


----------



## googly

That sounds like potentially pretty good timing then BF??


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly that sounds perfect :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Hey Despie, how's you this morning? Feeling any better? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,if we could all send our thoughts to our beautiful friend Garnet today and pray for her and her oh that her op goes as smoothly as possible ,love and prayers G ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Please come see us and let us know that u are ok and if it's too difficult remember we all love you and are here to support u whenever u are ready :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Love and prayers


----------



## sumatwsimit

perfectly put d. :hugs: garnet, thinking of you today :flower:xxx


----------



## Desperado167

:flower:Well ladies another bfn ,got excited as my temp had rose but really it's still way lower than my other two months at this stage so it's all ok .going shopping with oh today for the first time this year ,I just hope we don't kill each other :haha:Every time I think I am finished I see something else for the kids :blush:But the kids finish school soon so today and Monday's our last days to get anything so I h d my list wrote and prices wrote and the best stores to buy everything at so hope it all goes smoothly ,:haha:Yeah rite ,:hugs:Hiws everyone else todsy ,Hsppy Friday ,n.s hope u had a lovely nite with oh ,bf hope u just get to time it perfectly this month ,b jodes mm googly sus sum ss mtbim jax keekee indigo wooly Anna llbean Sarah and all you other gorge ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning despie, morning ladies! 

Garnet, thinking of you today xxxxxxxxxxx"xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies :hi:

Seems like it was quiet yesterday, hope everyone is ok. 

Garnet xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx :hug:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi Girls.

Love to everyone, have a good day whatever you are doing in this horrible weather!!!!!

Garnet. Sending all my love to you and pray your op goes well and will be thinking of you all day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus and mm :flower:Just leaving now to go get the rest of my shopping ,talk later lovelyies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Right are you ready for this, I'm going to have a MAD moment because - IT'S THE LAST DAY OF TERM and more importantly I got a morning BD OUT OF MY DH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, this one's for you!x
 



Attached Files:







santadoxie.jpg
File size: 3.9 KB
Views: 27


----------



## mummymurray74

Jax41 said:


> Right are you ready for this, I'm going to have a MAD moment because - IT'S THE LAST DAY OF TERM and more importantly I got a morning BD OUT OF MY DH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​


:thumbup::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Woohoo Jax :happydance:

Despie have a lovely pampering time at hairdressers.

Big :hugs: to everyone else.

We have a winter wonderland this morning here in Scotland :cold:


----------



## Jax41

Does it look all pretty Northstar? Did D get home to you safely?


----------



## NorthStar

Yes D got home last night, drove through plenty of snow to get here, I'm just happy that he is home safe :thumbup: 

It is very pretty, I say this as I'm working from home and have a house full of food, not so nice to have to get around in it!


----------



## dachsundmom

J, morning sex! :happydance:

I love the doxie pic! I need to know how these people get their dogs to sit still for a pic, or maybe it's just that I have an unnaturally nasty critter in Porkchop.:growlmad::haha::hugs:

Garnet....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Northstar :thumbup: to D getting home and not having to go out in the snow!

C'mon B, it's Christmas you HAVE to post a pic of Porkchop aka Santapaws!

I'm thinking about Garnet too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax :thumbup: on the morning sex!!!!! :happydance: I am super impressed!!!!!!!
I am off to Santiago, Chile today. Long day. I hope my body cooperates with the long nap time slot in my future. 
Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

V...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Thanks Viking!! I was most suprised he needed no encouragement either:winkwink:, and on a 'school day' too!

Travel safely today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Right are you ready for this, I'm going to have a MAD moment because - IT'S THE LAST DAY OF TERM and more importantly I got a morning BD OUT OF MY DH! YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin::fool::fool::fool::fool::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::loopy::loopy::loopy::loopy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​

:dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Jax :thumbup: on the morning sex!!!!! :happydance: I am super impressed!!!!!!!
> I am off to Santiago, Chile today. Long day. I hope my body cooperates with the long nap time slot in my future.
> Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:

Will be thinking of you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yes D got home last night, drove through plenty of snow to get here, I'm just happy that he is home safe :thumbup:
> 
> It is very pretty, I say this as I'm working from home and have a house full of food, not so nice to have to get around in it!

Awk I am so chuffed for you that you have your lovely oh home and a house full of food .enjoy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B any news yet on the s,a results?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet thinking of you today and always

Viking have fun in Chile!

HI ALL!!! Oh and Dmom...you just need to snap the pics real quick before they realize what is happening
 



Attached Files:







IMG_7086.jpg
File size: 48.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7093.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 5









IMG_7128.jpg
File size: 29.4 KB
Views: 5


----------



## dachsundmom

Love it! Your pets don't eat the presents? Mine do...well, Porkchop does.:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

oh they love the bows...had to yell for a bit the first few days but eventually they got it ;-)


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth they are beautiful pics ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks :D


----------



## NorthStar

Great pics LL :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> B any news yet on the s,a results?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

We should know this afternoon or Monday.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B any news yet on the s,a results?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> We should know this afternoon or Monday.Click to expand...

Are u nervous?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not really nervous, bc it's kinda bad news either way.

If his SA is still good, then we are no closer to figuring out our problem. If it's bad, we could be phucked. :wacko:

As long as the test can find 5 million good sperm, then we are on for an IUI in Jan...so, we'll see.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, fx but good for the iui :thumbup:

V safe travels :hugs:

Jax yay on the :sex: 

Am on the train to London. Opk this morning not quite pos so timing should be good :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Not really nervous, bc it's kinda bad news either way.
> 
> If his SA is still good, then we are no closer to figuring out our problem. If it's bad, we could be phucked. :wacko:
> 
> As long as the test can find 5 million good sperm, then we are on for an IUI in Jan...so, we'll see.:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

BF....This is going to be IT for you! EVERYONE MANIFEST FOR BUTTERFLY PLEASE!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> B, fx but good for the iui :thumbup:
> 
> V safe travels :hugs:
> 
> Jax yay on the :sex:
> 
> Am on the train to London. Opk this morning not quite pos so timing should be good :happydance:

I love the way u travel to dtd ,it must be so exciting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck M!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> BF....This is going to be IT for you! EVERYONE MANIFEST FOR BUTTERFLY PLEASE!!!!

Aw thanks hon :hug: hope you are starting to feel better



Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> B, fx but good for the iui :thumbup:
> 
> V safe travels :hugs:
> 
> Jax yay on the :sex:
> 
> Am on the train to London. Opk this morning not quite pos so timing should be good :happydance:
> 
> I love the way u travel to dtd ,it must be so exciting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It kind of is although a bit of a pain but is very good when the timing works so am very happy about that :thumbup::hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> Good luck M!:hugs:

Thank you! :hug: xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## NorthStar

FX for you tonight BF.....:dust::dust::dust: go make a baby!


----------



## Desperado167

Bf goooooood luck ..........:dust::dust::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha: thanks NS and T. Hope I'm not :sick: on him as I just had a massive Xmas lunch :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

BF :dust: :dust: :dust: I am pulling as hard as I can for you. 
Go :spermy: Go!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed early tonight ladies. Nite all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Night Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,happy Saturday ,temp still up but another bfn and I think I sm gonna stop testing now ,:thumbup:Got a lovely sleep last night and feel so much better ,how's everyone today ?any plans?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: T, sorry about the bfn :cry:

Heading back home later today so may just do a few bits of shopping :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: T, sorry about the bfn :cry:
> 
> Heading back home later today so may just do a few bits of shopping :hugs:

Awk m I think u are amazing and u never complain ,hope this one works out for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs:good luck on shopping on a Saturday :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks hon. Oh yes, Saturday shopping :dohh::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning All :flower:

Had a nice sleep in this morning, we still have snow here and it's very cold, it does look very pretty and Christmassy though.

This will be my third day on CMD, feel ok so far, but maybe today I'll start getting SE :shrug:

Glad you're feeling better T :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

CMD?


----------



## NorthStar

Clomid....


----------



## Butterfly67

Of course :dohh:
Didn't realise you were doing that. FX it works out :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:shrug: Ready says it's another box on the TTC bucket list :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning gorgeous ladeeeez!

Despie, BF, Dmom, NS, sus, googly, suma, jodes, MM, jax, garnet, LL, and everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

No snow here, we had lots of it at work yesterday but none at home. The cat's asleep perched on 3 cushions, the dog's asleep on his rug and I'm still in my housecoat :thumbup:. I don't want to go out and do Christmas shopping :nope:. I'm quite happy where I am. It's my beautiful niece's 10th birthday today so it's party time later and then home to watch the Strictly final. 
My smear and scan went well last week (I got to watch the patient screen for the scan and everything looks dandy down there :thumbup:.) I have raging PMS so God help anyone who gets in my way in town. Any rude people today and they'll get a piece of my bitch on wheels mind :growlmad:. 

Have a great Saturday lovelies! Love you all :hugs::kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: keeks on the rage, I fully expected to be beating people to death with a stick by now, but so far I haven't - there's still time though :rofl:

Great news that all went well with the scan.


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies, Happy Saturday:xmas12:

Lots of ladies hopping today! have a fun day!:thumbup::flower:

I am going food shopping shortly, getting all the final bits before we go to Barcelona next staruday. 7 days and I will be with my family :happydance::happydance:

This week, appart from work, has been really nice. first was the 60th Surprise for my colleague, who is like a dad to us, then I went out on Thrusday with my old team (and 60th guy) and tonight we are going out my my hubby´s friends :happydance: Lots of fun and lots of food :wacko: urgent diet after Xmas!!

How is everyone, lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you ladies, love you loads:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here are some photoso of my work´s Xmas party and my colleague´s 6oth.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0752.jpg
File size: 22.5 KB
Views: 6









100_4364.jpg
File size: 33.3 KB
Views: 6









Group.jpg
File size: 38.4 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Desperado167

Aw sus u look gorge and so happy ,love u ,:hugs::hugs:keeks, glad the scan went well ,me and you together shopping omg that would be a blast .we would have the shopping centre cleared in no time :haha::haha:Just taking the kids to their Sunday school party ,then for some alone time with oh ,talk later ladies .love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

This is the HAPPY HOLIDAYS thread so
HAPPY HOLIDAYS LADIES!!!!

With much love from us to you :xmas9::xmas8::xmas3::xmas3:
 



Attached Files:







card copy.jpg
File size: 39.8 KB
Views: 12


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies just to let u know Garnet's operation went smoothly and she is at home recovering ,let's continue to pray for her and her family ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth ,thanks for sharing ,I love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For everyone!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus, that looks like much fun and you are STUNNING! :hugs:

LL aw that's so lovely! :hugs: Happy holidays to your stunning self and your gorgeous family!

Haha despie, you and me shopping with PMT would be hilarious :haha::hugs:.

NS well done on keeping the beating-people-with-sticks-rage at bay :haha::hugs:.

I braved town, it wasn't bad but the man outside the charity shop playing Christmas carols on his accordion made me want to :cry:. I finally bought my bran tub present for a work colleague, a belated gift for my cousin who's birthday I forgot :blush:, some wrapping and ribbony sh1t, super cute stockings for Mo and Storm and as OH and I aren't doing presents but going clothes shopping in the sales instead we said we'd do a little cheapie gift for Christmas so I bought him an 'I <3 You' bauble. We don't have a tree but I'm having one next year so it can go on that :thumbup:. So apart from food shopping for starters and stuff for the animals, I am done. Yay.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> For everyone!

And :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for you, lovely lady.


----------



## dachsundmom

I haven't even thought about :xmas16: yet, bc Monday is DD's :cake:. I'll think about the other holiday after that, LOL.


----------



## LLbean

thanks for the update on Garnet. Been thinking of her. 

Hugs to all!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Aw keeks Xmas carols make me cry too ,it's the girls nativity tomorrow and wen they sing away in a manger every year I just sit and bawl my eyes out :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Just a question ladies ,There is coq in the fertilaid should I take another tab on top of that?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

How much cock? i am of the opinion that MORE cock is better than LESS... :D (so unless it's got a tonne, yes, I'd have another cock on top)


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> How much cock? i am of the opinion that MORE cock is better than LESS... :D (so unless it's got a tonne, yes, I'd have another cock on top)

:haha::haha:Ok ,will get some at tescos tomorrow .:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

ITA googly, I'd be inclined to take a bit more, it seems to do no more harm and should give you more energy. 

Extra cock for T :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> ITA googly, I'd be inclined to take a bit more, it seems to do no more harm and should give you more energy.
> 
> Extra cock for T :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:That's dh happy then if I am to consume more cock :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Consuming more cock after a drought got your kitchen renovated too - win/win situation :thumbup::rofl::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:dance::dance::dance::dance:


NorthStar said:


> Consuming more cock after a drought got your kitchen renovated too - win/win situation :thumbup::rofl::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:am thinking my bedroom really needs done too :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## googly

The cock is a winner all round really :thumbup::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Googly, have you been taking cock too?:haha::haha:

Think maybe I am the only one who hasn't :wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Googly, have you been taking cock too?:haha::haha:
> 
> Think maybe I am the only one who hasn't :wacko::wacko:

:cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope:No cock for butterfly


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Googly, have you been taking cock too?:haha::haha:
> 
> Think maybe I am the only one who hasn't :wacko::wacko:

Girl, I have been on the cock for a lonnnnnnng time :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Googly, have you been taking cock too?:haha::haha:
> 
> Think maybe I am the only one who hasn't :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Girl, I have been on the cock for a lonnnnnnng time :haha:Click to expand...

Greedy googly ,:growlmad:Give some to butterfly ,:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Googly, have you been taking cock too?:haha::haha:
> 
> Think maybe I am the only one who hasn't :wacko::wacko:
> 
> Girl, I have been on the cock for a lonnnnnnng time :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Greedy googly ,:growlmad:Give some to butterfly ,:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::rofl::rofl: and I want the results googly is getting :winkwink::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

I dare you all to put a COCK banner in your siggies....


----------



## googly

If I get a sticky BFP I will do... Like "made by COCK" or something :haha::haha:


----------



## googly

Or "COCK + COCK = BFP"

"The COCK did it for me!"

"COCK all the way"

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

googly said:


> Or "COCK + COCK = BFP"
> 
> "The COCK did it for me!"
> 
> "COCK all the way"
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:

what do you mean IF :winkwink:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Or "COCK + COCK = BFP"
> 
> "The COCK did it for me!"
> 
> "COCK all the way"
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> what do you mean IF :winkwink:Click to expand...

:hugs: I don't trust it yet!


----------



## Indigo77

COCK + COCK = BFP. :thumbup::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

:xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,omg it's only a week till Xmas ,:happydance::happydance:Is everyone sorted ?i keep saying I am then head out and get more :haha:where's everyone spending Xmas. Wot have u all planned ?well had a bit of a temp rise today and stupidly got excited and tested but a bfn and have now used the last of my tests hee hee so I can't test again .havent even got my turkey ordered this year so am just buying one from tescos or asda on Friday and I know the shops are gonna be mad the closer it gets to Xmas .lots of love and dust for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:am making Prayers of comfort strength and peace for everyone at Xmas .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Aw desps, you're so lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
And so brave for shopping for turkey 2 days before Christmas! :haha:. I've done all my shopping (got cash cards to put money in anyways :thumbup:) apart from food so I'll have to brave the supermarkets next week too. We're going to my brother and SIL's this year, it's only down the road so not far to travel. I'm looking forward to having all my side of the family together.
Sorry about the BFN honey :cry::hugs:. 

And for all you lovelies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## mummymurray74

Despie you are lovely!!!!!!!! I was having a quiet xmas with just us after everything thats happened :cry:i just didnt want to be waiting on people and putting on my happy face for 24 solid hours:nope:...............but yesterday i managed to aquire 6 of my hubbys family for boxing day:growlmad:, it was one of those 'how did that happen':shrug: moments when we got home and the realisation that i now had to have the house spotless,make one of my roasts(his family have me on a pedestal for my cooking!) have been requested to make one of my Bakewell tarts, and will have to walk around all day offering attentiveness to everyone when all i want to do is have a drink and chill and spend a little time thinking about my:baby:

Not to mention the extra cost of buying extra beef joint,gammon joint,drink etc:shrug:


----------



## mummymurray74

Im being a proper miserable humbug cow arent i? x


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Aw desps, you're so lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> And so brave for shopping for turkey 2 days before Christmas! :haha:. I've done all my shopping (got cash cards to put money in anyways :thumbup:) apart from food so I'll have to brave the supermarkets next week too. We're going to my brother and SIL's this year, it's only down the road so not far to travel. I'm looking forward to having all my side of the family together.
> Sorry about the BFN honey :cry::hugs:.
> 
> And for all you lovelies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Great u have finished all yours :thumbup:I think I will send oh out for my turkey :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

We're having seafood :happydance: none of us like turkey very much so we just have something nice but not too massively heavy.

Supermarket was really busy yesterday and I will have to go for some basic foods later in the week, so I think I'll just go to the local cornershop for bread and milk. D needs to get my present so he's getting my cock later :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Im being a proper miserable humbug cow arent i? x

No u are not :hugs::hugs:I completely understand and I would be pissed too :growlmad:Xmas is hard enough wen u are meant to be sporting a nice bump and trying hard to hold all your emotions together:cry:,but def not running around after others and stressing about the house or food ,I am sorry u have been put in that position and hope your oh gives u a hand .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> We're having seafood :happydance: none of us like turkey very much so we just have something nice but not too massively heavy.
> 
> Supermarket was really busy yesterday and I will have to go for some basic foods later in the week, so I think I'll just go to the local cornershop for bread and milk. D needs to get my present so he's getting my cock later :rofl:

:hug::rofl::rofl:seafood and cock :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone xx

I'm sorted for christmas i've ordered my turkey and veg from the farm shop and i've managed to get my asda delivery for Friday so i don't have to venture out in the madness. Hubby does the christmas dinner because he's such a brilliant cook. MM your not a misery thats me kidda but i'm trying to get all festive now and i'm so looking forward to spending time with Martin. T so sorry about your test and what are your temps playing at :growlmad: this is why i've decided not to temp because it causes me to stress about it :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

MM, I don't think you are a humbug cow. I feel the same way. Luckily, my job gives me an excuse to avoid all of the madness. I can just hide away in my hotel room. However, I will miss being home with my DH and my furbaby. 
Despie, sorry about your BFN. Stupid temps...


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning everyone xx
> 
> I'm sorted for christmas i've ordered my turkey and veg from the farm shop and i've managed to get my asda delivery for Friday so i don't have to venture out in the madness. Hubby does the christmas dinner because he's such a brilliant cook. MM your not a misery thats me kidda but i'm trying to get all festive now and i'm so looking forward to spending time with Martin. T so sorry about your test and what are your temps playing at :growlmad: this is why i've decided not to temp because it causes me to stress about it :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know Hun but temping also prepares me for af ,will prob get a big drop tomorrow ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> MM, I don't think you are a humbug cow. I feel the same way. Luckily, my job gives me an excuse to avoid all of the madness. I can just hide away in my hotel room. However, I will miss being home with my DH and my furbaby.
> Despie, sorry about your BFN. Stupid temps...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well the nativity was amazing ,was adorable to watch them all sing and do the actions ,my two dd were camel :haha:Will try post a pic ,.am heading to the continental market with the kids as today's the last day of it ,I always get a lovely bauble for my tree and some russian dolls :thumbup:,ds and oh get a hog burger yuk :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Continental market and a hog burger?:nope::nope: What part of the pig is that?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Continental market and a hog burger?:nope::nope: What part of the pig is that?

No idea :wacko:But dh loved it ,yuk ,girls had mallow and chocolate on a kebab stick and ds had a delicious French thingy ,they were long like seet pastry sticks with chocolate melted over them ,absolutely delicious .i didn't get my Russian dolls but got a lovely angel that said peace on it for my tree:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Well the nativity was amazing ,was adorable to watch them all sing and do the actions ,my two dd were camel :haha:Will try post a pic ,.am heading to the continental market with the kids as today's the last day of it ,I always get a lovely bauble for my tree and some russian dolls :thumbup:,ds and oh get a hog burger yuk :hugs:

oh i love watching nativities, especially when they are all dressed up and singing their hearts out. i always get a lump in my throat ( and i'm just the flipping teacher :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)

So we finally decided to go get some lights to decorate our massive tree and there wasn't one string of lights left at Walmart.:cry:

My tree is bald.:haha: Seriously, this wasn't meant to be.


----------



## NorthStar

Claim that it's an environmental decision to forgoe the lights, and shame others who have many lights :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Now it's principle, so if it comes down to it, I will ask my MIL to strip her tree before she leaves for us and ask her to bring us the lights.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> So we finally decided to go get some lights to decorate our massive tree and there wasn't one string of lights left at Walmart.:cry:
> 
> My tree is bald.:haha: Seriously, this wasn't meant to be.

Omg ,go steal them from someone else's :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B are u doing anything for dd's birthday ,wot are u buying her ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> B are u doing anything for dd's birthday ,wot are u buying her ?:hugs::hugs:

Last night we went out to dinner and to see the Xmas lights at the zoo; it was nice, but very crowded and I didn't get to see the baby elephant.:nope:

We got her an Xbox for her bday; I think it was a little much, but DH did it, so I am going to stay out of it.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> So we finally decided to go get some lights to decorate our massive tree and there wasn't one string of lights left at Walmart.:cry:
> 
> My tree is bald.:haha: Seriously, this wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Omg ,go steal them from someone else's :haha:Click to expand...

That thought had crossed my mind.:blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B are u doing anything for dd's birthday ,wot are u buying her ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Last night we went out to dinner and to see the Xmas lights at the zoo; it was nice, but very crowded and I didn't get to see the baby elephant.:nope:
> 
> We got her an Xbox for her bday; I think it was a little much, but DH did it, so I am going to stay out of it.:wacko:Click to expand...

Aw that sounds lovely ,My dd loves the Xbox too :thumbup:The games are so expensive thou :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja:


dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> ](*,)](*,)](*,)](*,)
> 
> So we finally decided to go get some lights to decorate our massive tree and there wasn't one string of lights left at Walmart.:cry:
> 
> My tree is bald.:haha: Seriously, this wasn't meant to be.
> 
> Omg ,go steal them from someone else's :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> That thought had crossed my mind.:blush::haha:Click to expand...

:ninja::ninja::ninja:


----------



## dachsundmom

We buy all of the games for the Wii used and she trades in the old ones for store credit.

She'll have to do the same thing for the Xbox. We didn't get the Kinect thing, but probably will add it for her Xmas.:nope:

When I actually do Xmas shopping; I am not kidding when I tell you girls I will be doing it Xmas Eve.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We buy all of the games for the Wii used and she trades in the old ones for store credit.
> 
> She'll have to do the same thing for the Xbox. We didn't get the Kinect thing, but probably will add it for her Xmas.:nope:
> 
> When I actually do Xmas shopping; I am not kidding when I tell you girls I will be doing it Xmas Eve.:haha:

My oh goes out on Xmas eve every year and gets mine too ,he then comes home and tells me he hasn't got me anything but I usually wake up on xmas morning to most things I asked him for :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Mine is out getting mine right now....I was just going to order it myself off the internet with his credit card but he said that was unromantic :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it would seem that my lab, Barney, is going bald from his food allergies. He has been scratching at himself for a few days and we just noticed that most of the fur on his hind legs and tummy is gone.:cry:

Seriously, FML.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Mine is out getting mine right now....I was just going to order it myself off the internet with his credit card but he said that was unromantic :haha:

Wot have u asked for ?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it would seem that my lab, Barney, is going bald from his food allergies. He has been scratching at himself for a few days and we just noticed that most of the fur on his hind legs and tummy is gone.:cry:
> 
> Seriously, FML.

Awk poor Barney ,can u give him anything?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Well, it would seem that my lab, Barney, is going bald from his food allergies. He has been scratching at himself for a few days and we just noticed that most of the fur on his hind legs and tummy is gone.:cry:
> 
> Seriously, FML.

Poor Barney. My furbaby has allergies too. The flea bites are so bad for her. She itches for weeks and just eats herself up. I have tried so many things. :nope: Nothing works very well. She has chewed on one of her feet so much she gave herself a yeast infection... Nice vet bill that was.


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what he has to say, but there isn't a whole lot we can do, besides put him on steroids to stop the itching.


----------



## NorthStar

My old terrier had an allergy to grass pollens, not helped by the fact that he loved rolling around in the grass :wacko:

I had steroids, creams, special shampoos etc, but in his case the best treatment was not letting him outside very much and roaring at him if I caught him rolling on the lawn :haha:, but food allergies are tougher to manage.

Poor Barney, can you get DH to cook him human food? Some really plain stuff, like minced beef.


----------



## dachsundmom

I will get food home delivered by a professional chef before I let N cook for the poor dog.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hello:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

How are you all?

It has been a busy weekend for me, but finally I have time to catch up!

We had a bit of bad news about my niece today. She is 7 and she has a very rare condition where she has an extra chromosome, only 2 children in the UK has it and she is one. It casuses her to have learning disabilities, and some autism. Well, apparently the school called my in laws on Friday to tell them that they can´t have her any longer in the school as her disabilities are too much for them and the other children:cry: 
What a horrible thing to tell them just before Christmas!


----------



## Sus09

Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Tmitchell167/IMG_0334.jpg. Dd's front tooth fell out this morning she was so happy :)

So cute!!! :hugs::flower: I bet she is all excited about the tooth fairy!


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxc


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxx


----------



## NorthStar

Cute kids T :thumbup: though yeah they do look like they are freezing :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> I will get food home delivered by a professional chef before I let N cook for the poor dog.:haha:

That is true, there are laws against animal cruelty in your state :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus so sorry to hear about your neice !its really really sad ,,I was devastated wen my d,s was moved to another school but honestly it was the best thing for him as he is with other kids with similar difficulties and the teachers can manage them better :thumbup:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> I'll call the vet tomorrow and see what he has to say, but there isn't a whole lot we can do, besides put him on steroids to stop the itching.

My cat has this problem as well - bald tummy and patch on the side... I think hers might be more from anxiety though - she is a nervous one! I've never actually taken her to the vet for it... cruel... I figured there wouldn't be much they could do for it. I really should. Would be interested to see what they prescribe for Barney...


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus so sorry to hear about your neice !its really really sad ,,I was devastated wen my d,s was moved to another school but honestly it was the best thing for him as he is with other kids with similar difficulties and the teachers can manage them better :thumbup:

I know it is for the best, she will have speech therapists that will help her to talk, and develop her learning. I guess it was only a matter of time that the school decided to move her. 
On the other side she is a lovely, gorgeous and happy child so that is what really matters :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus so sorry to hear about your neice !its really really sad ,,I was devastated wen my d,s was moved to another school but honestly it was the best thing for him as he is with other kids with similar difficulties and the teachers can manage them better :thumbup:
> 
> I know it is for the best, she will have speech therapists that will help her to talk, and develop her learning. I guess it was only a matter of time that the school decided to move her.
> On the other side she is a lovely, gorgeous and happy child so that is what really matters :thumbup:Click to expand...

U are right sus that is wot matters ,I used to worry sick about my son ,I wanted him to go to uni and do his a levels and go to grammar school but at the end of the day it does t matter wot they do as long as they are Hsppy and healthy and he is wot he is and that's wot makes him so special ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus so sorry to hear about your neice !its really really sad ,,I was devastated wen my d,s was moved to another school but honestly it was the best thing for him as he is with other kids with similar difficulties and the teachers can manage them better :thumbup:
> 
> I know it is for the best, she will have speech therapists that will help her to talk, and develop her learning. I guess it was only a matter of time that the school decided to move her.
> On the other side she is a lovely, gorgeous and happy child so that is what really matters :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> U are right sus that is wot matters ,I used to worry sick about my son ,I wanted him to go to uni and do his a levels and go to grammar school but at the end of the day it does t matter wot they do as long as they are Hsppy and healthy and he is wot he is and that's wot makes him so special ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, and she is very special to all of us. we love her to bits!!


----------



## Desperado167

Anyone heard from Anna or mommytobeisme or shootingstar ?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Anna was around a few days ago,
but you know what? I was wondering as well where Momtobeis me and ShootingStar.. they have not been around for days/weeks:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Anna was around a few days ago,
> but you know what? I was wondering as well where Momtobeis me and ShootingStar.. they have not been around for days/weeks:cry:

I hope they are all ok and just having a break ,:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wonderful pics! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

They are good aren´t they?
T, it seems that you had a lovely day out with your family:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Lets see if my link works https://i1239.photobucket.com/albums/ff510/esusanal/100_4366.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I can't see it.


----------



## Sus09

Can you see it now?


----------



## Sus09

I have re attached the photo


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, wonderful pic!:happydance::happydance:

Sadly, I think MTB has left BnB.:cry:


----------



## Sus09

Do you think MTB has left? Why is that?:cry::cry:


----------



## NorthStar

She wrote a post on TTC#1 that would indicate that she was leaving BnB Sus.


----------



## Sus09

Oh no, that is sad!


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading to bed ladies,nite nite ,I think the witch is circling ,:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Am heading to bed ladies,nite nite ,I think the witch is circling ,:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. :hugs::hugs::hugs: morning lovely.

good morning to you all. weather is cold and crappy, so staying at home today. might fight the rain a bit later to feed the dogs, if i don't manage to get out i'll just worry and feel guilty.

think i'm in for a crazy clumsy week - smashed a plate day before yesterday, accidently poured a box of omega fish oil capsules all over dh last night when watching t.v... already dropped dh's coffee all over the kitchen floor this morning (usually a bad sign for the day ahead), think i'd be dangerous outdoors today anyway :wacko:

sus - love your cute photos btw :winkwink: i've seen your other one too a number of pages back (been catching up...) - you're gonna make one yummy mummy. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well thank goodness the snow is staying away and the kids finish school tomorrow and Wednesday :happydance::happydance::happydance:,slept in this morning till seven and it was madness but the kids have all left now so am heading to an indoor play area with my friends son till she gets her Xmas shopping done ,I am then gonna pick up a few more things for my lovely hubby as I don't think I have got him enough and I have gave him such a hard time lately for nothing really :wacko:N.s ,hope tody goes well ,b is it dd birthday today ,happy birthday sorry if I missed it ,sus sum jodes bf annalaura googly ss mtbim jodes mm indigo keekee garnet wooly if u are lurking ,we love and miss you ,have a great day girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies!! How are you today?

4 more days and its Christmas :happydance::happydance:

Despie, have a lovely day with your friend and her son xxx

Sum, we all have clumsy days,:hugs::hugs: mine are every day :haha: how are you feeling today lovely?

B. Is it your dd's birthday today? Happy birthday! Good luck with the SA results j:hugs:

Lots of :hugs::hugs: for everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

I love Xmas sus ,and am thinking of making myself some mulled wine ,anyone any nice recipes for it ?sum ,I am like that most days and I constantly lose things ,I put my milk in the washing machine last week after using it to make a cup of tea :haha::wacko:


----------



## sumatwsimit

clumsiness :wacko: glad to hear we are all the same. i've got mine off my day - i never met anyone as glumsy as him. my mum forever says to him 'for god sake j. pick up your feet!' 

sus - i'm fine thanks. just taking one day at a time. not wanting to put ticker on or change my status yet. maybe another week. 

d. :haha: at the milk in the washing machine. a few months back i put shampoo on my toothbrush...why do we do it? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> clumsiness :wacko: glad to hear we are all the same. i've got mine off my day - i never met anyone as glumsy as him. my mum forever says to him 'for god sake j. pick up your feet!'
> 
> sus - i'm fine thanks. just taking one day at a time. not wanting to put ticker on or change my status yet. maybe another week.
> 
> d. :haha: at the milk in the washing machine. a few months back i put shampoo on my toothbrush...why do we do it? :shrug:

I agree sum one dat at a time lovely :thumbup:Lol pick up your feet :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning! 

DD is 15 today.:cry: This summer, she'll start driving.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

B happy birthday to your DD...and yes, I feel for you. But I am sure she is a wonderful young lady and will continue to make you proud.

I feel like crap today...woke up sick yesterday and feel worse today...stupid cold...

Hugs to all of you!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning!
> 
> DD is 15 today.:cry: This summer, she'll start driving.:nope:

Omg 15 and u can start driving ,:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

15 years and 5 months, gets her a permit. She'll have her license on her 16th birthday...she doesn't want to drive, but I insist that she does bc I live in the middle of nowhere. I think once she sees the freedom she will have, then she'll come around.

But, she has to keep her grades up, so we'll se what happens.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Am sure she will love driving and having the freedom once she gets her own car and then for mummy the worry starts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Better DD is at the wheel than a 16 year old boy :thumbup: girls are more mature at that age and less likely to do stupid reckless stuff due to peer pressure.

In the UK it's 17 to learn, I started lessons on my 17th birthday and passed my test first time out a few months later. We have to learn in manual (stickshift) cars as learning in an automatic transmission car only allows you to drive automatic vehicles.

What about everyone else?


----------



## dachsundmom

I took driver's ed when I turned 16 and got my permit; I had my license when I was 16.5...the driving and written test were very easy, but we are not allowed to take the test in a manual transmission without prior approval.:shrug:


----------



## Sus09

I took mine in Spain, and there you have to be 18 to drive. First you have to do a very difficult written test and then, once you pass you have driving lessons and a driving test.


----------



## TessieTwo

I lived in Germany when I turned 17 and you have to be 18 there as well to drive. Then I came back to the UK and lived in London for many years so just relied on the tube really. So what I'm _really_ trying to say is that I have never taken my driving test! 

*I can drive an automatic though, but keep me away from manual gears, I am prone to mild panic when dealing with them!


----------



## NorthStar

When I sat my test the instructor just showed me a book with a few signs in there I had to interpret, but nowadays there is a written exam in the UK, I think?


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> When I sat my test the instructor just showed me a book with a few signs in there I had to interpret, but nowadays there is a written exam in the UK, I think?

These signs, they weren't hand gestures were they? :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:rofl: there are some universal hand gestures that require no interpretation :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

in Venezuela it was also 18... I told my daughter she had to be 18 (I don't think they are ready at 16) plus when she was born I believe the laws had changed...besides I had nothing for her to drive so it made it easy LOL. She moved out at 18 and STILL did not get her license till she was about 20! LOL

The thought of her driving scared me so much.


----------



## dachsundmom

It all scares me, LOL


----------



## Sus09

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> When I sat my test the instructor just showed me a book with a few signs in there I had to interpret, but nowadays there is a written exam in the UK, I think?
> 
> These signs, they weren't hand gestures were they? :haha:Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
Lots of those gestures in Barcelona :haha:

The written test in Spain was really difficult and you have to go to classes and take mock exams first :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

I think 18 is a better age, 15 seems so young, especially for boys, I'm not sure that their brains are developed enough to make the actions/consequences connection.


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree; but the theory is, let the kids drive earlier, while there is still some parental control.

I can tell you, I process more claims for adults/elderly, than I do for teen drivers, still at home. The accident rate seems to go up, when an 18yo leaves for college. My city has a curfew, kids under 18 are not allowed out after midnight, except for work and special circumstances, like prom.

Also, underage drivers cannot have more than one underage passenger in the car...so the days of packing all of your friends in a VW Bug, are dead.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

I agree, it is best at 18, but Dmom has a point, when you are younger you do get more parental control... 

In Spain there are lots of accidents with 18 - 21 year olds:cry: So probably the earlier age works better as long that there is parent with them...


----------



## dachsundmom

The jizz is shot all to hell.:cry:

Normal is 20 million and DH has 10 million; only 3 million of those move forward.

This isn't enough for IUI, but enough for a 1-2% chance of a natural BFP.:nope:

Damn cigarettes.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

DM :hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> The jizz is shot all to hell.:cry:
> 
> Normal is 20 million and DH has 10 million; only 3 million of those move forward.
> 
> This isn't enough for IUI, but enough for a 1-2% chance of a natural BFP.:nope:
> 
> Damn cigarettes.:growlmad:

sorry to hear B...get him off the smokes!!!! Fertilaid is good too.

When you do IUI don't they wash the sperm out and keep the good ones in only? if you did IVF with ICSI it would not be an issue. It is pricey but...it's an option


----------



## dachsundmom

We can't do IUI, it would have to be an ICSI cycle.:nope:


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> The jizz is shot all to hell.:cry:
> 
> Normal is 20 million and DH has 10 million; only 3 million of those move forward.
> 
> This isn't enough for IUI, but enough for a 1-2% chance of a natural BFP.:nope:
> 
> Damn cigarettes.:growlmad:

I'm so sorry. :hugs: Do you know what you want to do next?


----------



## LLbean

but think of it this way...at least NOW that option is there for us...years ago we were S.O.L.

:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess wait and see how DH processes this; his SA was fine in the past, it's just over the last year or so that he put on the weight...:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I guess wait and see how DH processes this; his SA was fine in the past, it's just over the last year or so that he put on the weight...:wacko:

so that tells me there is hope. He should watch what he consumes (smokes) and as I mentioned, something like Fertilaid might help as well...but it takes about 3 months


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Dmom.


----------



## Butterfly67

B, Happy Birthday to your DD :cake:

[email protected] on the SA results :growlmad::nope: - is N taking any supplements at all? Maybe with Fertilaid or Wellman Conception or something he could improve them.

It just seems so weird that even 3 million of them are not enough for IUI - it only takes 1 ffs! :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I guess it's bc there isn't much left after washing the jizz.:nope::cry:


And thank you! We celebrated over the weekend bc DD has her French exam tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

B I am so sorry ,are u ok ,your poor hubby ,am sure he feels like crap :nope::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He's not doing to well at the moment; he really thought the IVF was bc of me, he never entertained the idea that it could be him bc his SA was good and we had a loss last year...he assumed it all was still perfect.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> He's not doing to well at the moment; he really thought the IVF was bc of me, he never entertained the idea that it could be him bc his SA was good and we had a loss last year...he assumed it all was still perfect.:cry:

Aw god love him ,his ego is bruised :hugs::hugs:Am sure there's loads of things u can do to improve it ,do u think he will stop smoking and eat more healthy ?


----------



## Garnet

Hello Lovely Ladies,
I've missed chatting with all you! Still recovering! The second trimester losses forum is really helping me deal with some of these issues... I hope you all are having good days...:winkwink::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Lovely Ladies,
> I've missed chatting with all you! Still recovering! The second trimester losses forum is really helping me deal with some of these issues... I hope you all are having good days...:winkwink::flower:

Hi lovely ,so glad u dropped by ,how are u feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hate the thought that there even is a 2nd tri loss forum, and that you have to be there but glad that it is helping you. Lots of love and :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Garnet.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


So nice for you to come and see us!:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

I feel tired but can't sleep. It will take a while to recover from this one. Emotionally I have cried and cried and I only tear up when I have to talk to people about this. I really think this Mama is going to have a New Year drink. I don't normally drink but a kalua and cream sounds so yummy. Irish creme sounds good too...


----------



## NorthStar

Garnet, thanks for coming by, we've all been thinking of you :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I feel tired but can't sleep. It will take a while to recover from this one. Emotionally I have cried and cried and I only tear up when I have to talk to people about this. I really think this Mama is going to have a New Year drink. I don't normally drink but a kalua and cream sounds so yummy. Irish creme sounds good too...

You have your drink huni and enjoy it ,am so sorry u are having to go thru this ,u are a wonderful lady .can u take anything to help u sleep?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I bet N is finding it hard to "digest" the news. But thinks can improve, as the others have said, off the cigarrettes and maybe the fertilaid...


Garnet lovely, so nice for you to come and say hello:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you take care of yourself lovely.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, to be perfectly honest with you, I am not in the mood to wait and see if his SA improves or not; 3-6 months more of this hell, has no appeal to me whatsoever.

I am thinking IVF or calling this done; I might feel differently later.:nope:


----------



## Sus09

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, to be perfectly honest with you, I am not in the mood to wait and see if his SA improves or not; 3-6 months more of this hell, has no appeal to me whatsoever.
> 
> I am thinking IVF or calling this done; I might feel differently later.:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think if you can B you should go for IVF. If he starts taking supplements now then that might help with that anyway by the time you get to it. I can understand that you feel like you might be done but I feel like you are still pretty young :haha::haha: and that you and N would make great parents so I suppose I just wish it would happen for you :hugs::hugs::hugs: (and of course I want to see a Korean ginger baby :haha::haha:)
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too I want to see a Korean ginger baby ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

A gorgeous Korean Ginger baby:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus09 said:


> A gorgeous Korean Ginger baby:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Exactly :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Fourthed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: that would be the CUTEST!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I should just go jizz shopping?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

"Must have the cooking gene." :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> "Must have the cooking gene." :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I'm so sorry about the bad SA results. How depressing. However, you could take a NTNP stance until the supplements have an opportunity to work their magic? I feel much more relaxed knowing I can't even try right now. I understand the desire to want the TTC hell to be over and have a sweet baby. So obviously it is up to you :flower: just a suggestion. I think if I could afford the IVF we would be all over it. Especially with the ED problem. It is really stressful and hard to plan it all out. So incredibly scheduled. Unromantic. Certainly doesn't feel special. So I get wanting it to be over. 
Whatever you decide is best for you we've got your back.


----------



## Garnet

ReI'm sorry DMomm but Spicy Korean ginger is too cute it made me giggle.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well damm and bugger af is def taking its time :growlmad:And I am getting so fed up waiting .jax and keekee and wooly I miss u all so much and wish u were all here,lifes just too sad ATM and I am finding it hard to cope with all the sadness and bad news .i hate seeing my friends in pain and having an awful time ESP at Xmas wen we should all be merry and bright .hope u are all ok ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I second what despie jus said. 
I think it is time for LOTS of good news!! I feel angry about life today. I smashed my favourite cup las nigh all frustrated as i feel that lovely people should get nice things and happyness, so... I am manifesting!

2012 bring us tons of good news for ALL.

:hugs:Despie:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:xmas3: Despie, Dmom, Sus, KeeKee, Jodes, Butterfly, Garnet, Viking, Googly 
Sorry I've been AWOL, now that I'm not at school yipee::yipee:) I'm not sitting at one of these things 8 hours a day, doesn't mean to say that I don't think about you all though :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom, just caught this page, bums about the SA, but like you said at least you know what you're dealing with and get started to sort it so you get that 'spicy korean ginger' :baby:!!!:thumbup:

Despie, how AF shows soon as gets it out of the way for you so that you can enjoy Xmas and then get going in the New Year :flower:

Sus, maybe your OH will buy you a new cup for Xmas :hugs:

AFM, I've been to Bath for the weekend now feel all christmassy! 

Loadsa luv to all of you, promise I'll be back soon xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,well damm and bugger af is def taking its time :growlmad:And I am getting so fed up waiting .jax and keekee and wooly I miss u all so much and wish u were all here,lifes just too sad ATM and I am finding it hard to cope with all the sadness and bad news .i hate seeing my friends in pain and having an awful time ESP at Xmas wen we should all be merry and bright .hope u are all ok ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T you know my thoughts on this babe :hugs::hugs: Keep strong. Love you. Text you later xxxx

Brooke really sorry about your OH results :cry: IVF baby :hugs: xxxx

Garnet i hope your alright :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I want to thank you for all of your support.:hugs:

I knew in my heart that the SA wasn't going to be good and my doctor had prepared us for the possibility that the issue was now with N.

IDK what we will decide to do, but I know that if N isn't ready to go ahead with IVF, then I am going to stop TTC. It's been long enough and while the vitamins may help, the thought of doing this naturally for the next 6 months or a year, is out of the question.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

If N isn't calling the clinic by this afternoon, send him over to me. :grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

T, sorry you're upset. :hugs::hug::hugs::hug::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

If n doesn't sort himself out I swear to phuck I will :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so it's cd1 and I am not going to get anywere by crying so its a new cycle ,new chance and new hope :thumbup:am gonna have a little drink tonite cos I can and lots of Ben and jerrys o and I will prob take a trip to our local DVD store and get out a comedy ,any one watched anything good lately ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so it's cd1 and I am not going to get anywere by crying so its a new cycle ,new chance and new hope :thumbup:am gonna have a little drink tonite cos I can and lots of Ben and jerrys o and I will prob take a trip to our local DVD store and get out a comedy ,any one watched anything good lately ? :hugs::hugs:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wine: you enjoy your drinkie x


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so it's cd1 and I am not going to get anywere by crying so its a new cycle ,new chance and new hope :thumbup:am gonna have a little drink tonite cos I can and lots of Ben and jerrys o and I will prob take a trip to our local DVD store and get out a comedy ,any one watched anything good lately ? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wine: you enjoy your drinkie xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hangover 2 is really funny, but IDK if you want to watch it in front of your kids; my DD hasn't seen it, but I am fooling myself if I think she doesn't know anything about sex.:nope::cry::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hangover 2 is really funny, but IDK if you want to watch it in front of your kids; my DD hasn't seen it, but I am fooling myself if I think she doesn't know anything about sex.:nope::cry::haha:

No it will just be me and oh. :thumbup:I think our kids prob know more than we think :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

How are u and n feeling now?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Now it's all my fault bc I made him get a test before Xmas...I guess he just needs his time to process everything. 

:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Now it's all my fault bc I made him get a test before Xmas...I guess he just needs his time to process everything.
> 
> :nope::hugs:

Do u think there's a chance the results will be better if u retest?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If N loses some weight, stops smoking, and ups his supplemets...maybe.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If N loses some weight, stops smoking, and ups his supplemets...maybe.:hugs:

I hope he does .....he has to ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

B...I posted in regards to your hubby on Indigo's thread so I won't repeat

Hi everyone!!!!

Despie...have you seen Bridesmaids? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> B...I posted in regards to your hubby on Indigo's thread so I won't repeat
> 
> Hi everyone!!!!
> 
> Despie...have you seen Bridesmaids? LOL

I have and I loved it soo much I would easily watch it again :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sorry about AF T :cry: did you want me to mark you down on the december thread?


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Sorry about AF T :cry: did you want me to mark you down on the december thread?

Yes please Hun,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for cd1 Despie but yay on a :wine: or maybe :wine::wine:

Had a nice lunch with a friend today and finished all my xmas shopping which must be a record for me to finish 5 days before xmas :haha::haha:

B :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: for cd1 Despie but yay on a :wine: or maybe :wine::wine:
> 
> Had a nice lunch with a friend today and finished all my xmas shopping which must be a record for me to finish 5 days before xmas :haha::haha:
> 
> B :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well done you ,:happydance::happydance:Am feeling much better thanks to all of you ,u are the best ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no shopping done; DH gets nothing and the kid can have toothpaste.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I have no shopping done; DH gets nothing and the kid can have toothpaste.:haha:

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I have no shopping done; DH gets nothing and the kid can have toothpaste.:haha:

:haha::haha::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: you enjoy your drink, you B&J's and your video :thumbup: so we're all looking to 2012 now ladies.

D has JIAC and we dropped it off this afternoon :happydance: so I'm v pleased, and relieved that it is out the way.


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup: NS

I can call it a day on the last day of 2011 as AF is due 1st Jan, so seems like a good point to stop :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so it's cd1 and I am not going to get anywere by crying so its a new cycle ,new chance and new hope :thumbup:am gonna have a little drink tonite cos I can and lots of Ben and jerrys o and I will prob take a trip to our local DVD store and get out a comedy ,any one watched anything good lately ? :hugs::hugs:

Yes, a new cycle and a new chance! :hugs: 

I haven't seen any movies lately (never watch them) but hope you find something you like! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> I have no shopping done; DH gets nothing and the kid can have toothpaste.:haha:

I've done no shopping either, DH is giving me new books but he doesn't know it yet. :haha: He has a half-finished vest for his present. :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Sus09

Well I am fuming, I have just had the news from the doctor about the SA and they told my OH that he has to go to the IVF clinic to have it done:growlmad::cry: The full details are on my Doctor Appointments thread

I am so Angry!!!:brat:


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie :hugs: you enjoy your drink, you B&J's and your video :thumbup: so we're all looking to 2012 now ladies.
> 
> D has JIAC and we dropped it off this afternoon :happydance: so I'm v pleased, and relieved that it is out the way.

I read this quickly and thought u were telling me to enjoy my blowjobs :haha: fantastic the jiac went so well :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well I am fuming, I have just had the news from the doctor about the SA and they told my OH that he has to go to the IVF clinic to have it done:growlmad::cry: The full details are on my Doctor Appointments thread
> 
> I am so Angry!!!:brat:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I really dislike my DH today.:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Despie :hugs: you enjoy your drink, you B&J's and your video :thumbup: so we're all looking to 2012 now ladies.
> 
> D has JIAC and we dropped it off this afternoon :happydance: so I'm v pleased, and relieved that it is out the way.
> 
> I read this quickly and thought u were telling me to enjoy my blowjobs :haha: fantastic the jiac went so well :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Well if there are any BJs I hope you enjoy them but I'm thinking CD1 you're more in a dairy dessert kind of place :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I think I really dislike my DH today.:growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think I really dislike my DH today.:growlmad:

Wots he done now :growlmad:Are u ok .?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girls! How are you?

Sendig lots of hugs to all of you!

Today I have my last Christmas party, my office party in the evening. We are also doing Secret Santa! Looking forward to the evening.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I feel great today and just want to thank u all for being there for me wen I felt like crap .well I got my DVDs and then fell fast asleep on the setee :dohh:Was so tired and my oh had put the electric blanket on my bed and wen I went up it was lovely and snugly .am heading out to get kids more presents today. I know I was all done but I think everyone gets the last minute jitters that they haven't enough :haha:Llbean hope u and oh got to dtd last nite , n.s Brooke sus sum bf keekee ,hope today's a better day for u all ,:hugs::hugs:Garnet ,been thinking about you ,hope u are healing and find peace ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax ,get your ass back here ,we badly need a laugh :haha:Mm hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs:Indigo googly Anna and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: glad you are feeling better despie. Sus, yay for Christmas parties :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: glad you are feeling better despie. Sus, yay for Christmas parties :happydance:

Thanks m ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. pleased to see you are happier today, your snuggly dvd night last sounds like good therapy. i'd really love an electric blanket! i've never had one (deprived child i am...) and i know for a fact i'll be really needing saomething like that at my mum and dad's this weekend. their house is so cold!!! my mum doesn't like central heating and so always told us as children if we kept busy like her through the day the we would have no time to feel the cold :haha::haha::haha: she's one crazy woman but i love her. 

sus - you'll have to tell us what secret santa brings you tonight and have fun at your party.

dmom - men :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: just give thanks every day that we are women :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sumat :thumbup: just seen you flashing on the December testers thread. Big congrats honey!!! :yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jax41

I'm here :hi:

OMG what has been happening to all of you, you sound like you're slowly falling apart :cry:

Butterfly, you know you said CD1 would be 1st Jan and that would be a good time to stop, is that stop for good?

Dmom, if N is anything like C (and I'm not saying he is here) but I think when men have a dent to their pride (or anything major for that matter) they just need time to get their heads round it. I guess with Xmas at the weekend and his folks with you now isn't a good time but the New Year does strange things to people, like turning a corner, just be patient and have a bit of faith in him you never know what may happen. Big BIG hugs for you :hugs::hugs:, I'm going to say what you say to me, I wish I could make it easier for you x

Despie, glad you're feeling a bit happier and the cramps have gone, new year new start eh :winkwink:

Sus, :hugs::hugs: I'm going off to your thread to read about the SA but I'm so sorry they're fannying around with this, esp when your lovely OH is so willing to have it done, GOD :growlmad:!!!

And on the flip side....Northstar :thumbup: great news on the JIAC!!

I'm probably going to get shot for this but I've just checked the Dec testers thread, never sign up but can't help seeing who's got a BFP, to those girls that have I'm so made up for you but when oh when oh when is it EVER going to be us? Okay, self pity moment over, lets party for Xmas :happydance::happydance:

:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax

Yes, stopping for good I am thinking. I kind of need to move on with my life and be able to make some plans so if I can be Ok with this decision (which I feel Ok with right now), then that will be it. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs: I totally admire your decision, sometimes it's also just taken out of our hands isn't it? Lets hope that AF proves you wrong on 1st Jan though eh?:winkwink:!! x


----------



## NorthStar

Hey Jax :flower:

I'm okay, just not much happening now JIAC is complete, next month I'm working away at the critcal time also, so right now we're on a break for this month and next.

And I think we're all a bit over TTC :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HI EVERYONE!!!

Despie...yes we obliged LOL...I always put it on my FF chart right away so you can spy all you want HAHAHA (no privacy in this sex life is there? LOL)

Hi Jax!!!!

Hi Dmom

Garnet thinking of you

Viking :hugs:

Sumat :dance:

NS & Butterfly :wave:

man I suck at doing the individual hellos...did I miss someone? Despie I swear you must be keeping notes hehehe


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Despie...yes we obliged LOL...I always put it on my FF chart right away so you can spy all you want HAHAHA (no privacy in this sex life is there? LOL)
> 
> Hi Jax!!!!
> 
> Hi Dmom
> 
> Garnet thinking of you
> 
> Viking :hugs:
> 
> Sumat :dance:
> 
> NS & Butterfly :wave:
> 
> man I suck at doing the individual hellos...did I miss someone? Despie I swear you must be keeping notes hehehe

LL, at least you tried. I can't do it. My skytimers sets in and I can't remember anything...


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> HI EVERYONE!!!
> 
> Despie...yes we obliged LOL...I always put it on my FF chart right away so you can spy all you want HAHAHA (no privacy in this sex life is there? LOL)
> 
> Hi Jax!!!!
> 
> Hi Dmom
> 
> Garnet thinking of you
> 
> Viking :hugs:
> 
> Sumat :dance:
> 
> NS & Butterfly :wave:
> 
> man I suck at doing the individual hellos...did I miss someone? Despie I swear you must be keeping notes hehehe
> 
> LL, at least you tried. I can't do it. My skytimers sets in and I can't remember anything...Click to expand...

:haha: I swear I don't know how she does it:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Llben :haha:Been writing this thread since August so all the names are stuck in my head ,:dohh:but sometimes I forget peeps :blush: jax ,it will be you huni ,u just need to keep on going babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Viking ,how are u lovely ?:hugs:Butterfly ,u are amazing ,that's all I need to say ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. pleased to see you are happier today, your snuggly dvd night last sounds like good therapy. i'd really love an electric blanket! i've never had one (deprived child i am...) and i know for a fact i'll be really needing saomething like that at my mum and dad's this weekend. their house is so cold!!! my mum doesn't like central heating and so always told us as children if we kept busy like her through the day the we would have no time to feel the cold :haha::haha::haha: she's one crazy woman but i love her.
> 
> sus - you'll have to tell us what secret santa brings you tonight and have fun at your party.
> 
> dmom - men :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: just give thanks every day that we are women :hugs:

Sum ,mums must all be the same ,mine used to say u wouldn't be cold if you were working :haha:The electric blanket was great but way too warm ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hey Jax :flower:
> 
> I'm okay, just not much happening now JIAC is complete, next month I'm working away at the critcal time also, so right now we're on a break for this month and next.
> 
> And I think we're all a bit over TTC :shrug:

I think we all need a bit of a Break hopefully the new year will bring us all peace and renew our enthusiasm ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
I was watching Rachel Ray and Celine Dion was on and she said she tried IVF 6 times with MC and she said at the time she was doing the process she heard of a lady who was on her 7th round and she thought I could not do that but she said that she glad she kept going because of the end result of her twins. Don't worry about the # so much just focus on the end result... Although most are doing it naturally it still applys. She said it is the greatest gift to be a mother. So it gives you hope that maybe you all should not give up even if it take a lot of times to get to the final result: A Baby or two or three! So chin up ladies and keep it going!!! We are going to lose 30 pounds give it time and maybe this summer after we have moved from the beach to Little Springs we will revisit this task!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, it sounds like a good plan. Do you and DH both plan on weight loss?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O garnet I am so glad to hear it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:U are an amazing brave lady , and am sure u will achieve your goal ,I also plan to rejoin slimming world in January and start to reassess our food and health regimes .:thumbup:I wish u all the very best huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The SW UK program looks really good; the one for the States, is too much like Weight Watchers.


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, it sounds like a good plan. Do you and DH both plan on weight loss?:hugs:

No my husband is pretty fit. His job requires him to be in good shape. He might have 10 pounds to lose but men can do that overnight. It is easier for him to lose weight. I gained 7 pounds with this pregnancy so it gotta come off or I can't fit into my jeans or pants...(even my fat pants) :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, at least it's winter now and you're not forced into a bikini.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Well, at least it's winter now and you're not forced into a bikini.:haha:

Definately not! Not unless you want to see a beached whale with stretch marks! I'm a coverd up Tankini type of person and I don't want to scare anyone...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet I bet you are gorgeous ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet I bet you are gorgeous ,:hugs:

:thumbup:


T, so you have the January testing thread handled? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet I bet you are gorgeous ,:hugs:
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> T, so you have the January testing thread handled? :haha:Click to expand...

You can go to hell ,:haha:Now I told u that u were def the best for the job ,u have so much compassion ,I just hate everyone :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you on crack? I don't think anyone would call me compassionate.:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are you on crack? I don't think anyone would call me compassionate.:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I wish I was ,my mothers on her way :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha::haha:It's ok ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Be careful, you only have one bathroom and you don't want her to crap on your floors.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Be careful, you only have one bathroom and you don't want her to crap on your floors.:haha:

O I do I really do :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies she's on her way ,:( scary biscuits ,but then I am going to see my beautiful neice ,so talk later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> I was watching Rachel Ray and Celine Dion was on and she said she tried IVF 6 times with MC and she said at the time she was doing the process she heard of a lady who was on her 7th round and she thought I could not do that but she said that she glad she kept going because of the end result of her twins. Don't worry about the # so much just focus on the end result... Although most are doing it naturally it still applys. She said it is the greatest gift to be a mother. So it gives you hope that maybe you all should not give up even if it take a lot of times to get to the final result: A Baby or two or three! So chin up ladies and keep it going!!! We are going to lose 30 pounds give it time and maybe this summer after we have moved from the beach to Little Springs we will revisit this task!!

Garnet you are so inspirational xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh ladies you have me absolutely cracking up here! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:

Garnet, am glad to hear you are positive about the future and I so hope you have that baby in your arms as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Operation spruce up the house is on - I have been painting skirting boards and woodwork and just went down to my fav shop (B&Q:haha::haha:) and got a load of paint, plus some tiles to do the fireplace with, so I am all ready to hopefully be in a position to put it on the market in January :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, do you have any idea where you will move to?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet...such a wonderful thing about Celine!!! Yes I would keep trying but the money we have is not the money Celine does HAHAHAHA otherwise I'd be there with her!

I am sure we will succeed as well. FXd for everyone!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

7 rounds of IVF is a college education for DD.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> 7 rounds of IVF is a college education for DD.:nope:

depending on the college HAHAHAHA seriously at $13k a pop plus meds plus extras... more like $20K per... Yikes I wish I could, honestly!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh ladies you have me absolutely cracking up here! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Garnet, am glad to hear you are positive about the future and I so hope you have that baby in your arms as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Operation spruce up the house is on - I have been painting skirting boards and woodwork and just went down to my fav shop (B&Q:haha::haha:) and got a load of paint, plus some tiles to do the fireplace with, so I am all ready to hopefully be in a position to put it on the market in January :happydance::happydance:

bf - where r u planning to head to next then once your place is sold? i am really jealous you are wall painting, i love doing it. it's one of those tasks where you can totally switch off and do - really therapeutic. seriously, that's how i think of it. do you ever put a bit of your whizzy art work into it too or just solid colour?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, do you have any idea where you will move to?:hugs:




sumatwsimit said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Oh ladies you have me absolutely cracking up here! :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> :xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:
> 
> Garnet, am glad to hear you are positive about the future and I so hope you have that baby in your arms as soon as possible :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Operation spruce up the house is on - I have been painting skirting boards and woodwork and just went down to my fav shop (B&Q:haha::haha:) and got a load of paint, plus some tiles to do the fireplace with, so I am all ready to hopefully be in a position to put it on the market in January :happydance::happydance:
> 
> bf - where r u planning to head to next then once your place is sold? i am really jealous you are wall painting, i love doing it. it's one of those tasks where you can totally switch off and do - really therapeutic. seriously, that's how i think of it. do you ever put a bit of your whizzy art work into it too or just solid colour?Click to expand...

I have to say I love wall painting too :happydance: and I love the smell of gloss paint :wacko:

I will look for somewhere nearby to do up to start with although I am open to anywhere in the country as I might try to buy at auction. In the next few years though I would like to move somewhere warm again as it is too :cold: here!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

bf. the countryside sounds perfect. you'll have to have a lovely open fire place too. will you be heading north, south, east or west? i'm excited for you. 
i'm from a farming family and i used to love to go and visit my grandparents at their farm. the smell of cows - love it :)) brings back good memories. :hugs: west yorkshire - denby dale. there is still a rd called taylor hill and an old farm called taylor hill farm there. my family history still holds strong there. if i had a choice i'd live in the country any day over city living. i really don't like the pushiness that comes with it. generally people are different in cities.


----------



## sumatwsimit

gloss paint - makes me high :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suma, if you don't mind me asking, what is the meaning behind your user name?

Some of them are pretty obvious, yours...not so much.:haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm with you ladies on the joys of emsulsioning but gloss paint just about kills me with my asthma :dohh:

I have a couple of rooms left to do at my house, but at this time of year it's too damn cold and dark to paint, today is the Winter Solstice and we have LESS than 7 hours of daylight :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Is it Yorkshire speak?


----------



## sumatwsimit

o.k. there's only one other person in the know for this one (so keep it shtump!) :haha: bf knows :winkwink:

sumat w simit

=

something with simit

simit is a small turkish round bread and i really like it. i eat anything on it and in it , any time of the day, so i like 'something with simit'

i bet u wished you'd never asked.:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

NorthStar said:


> Is it Yorkshire speak?

yeah kind of :thumbup: mixed with a bit of turkish


----------



## NorthStar

I knew it! Sumat is Yorkshire speak. So it's Yorkshire meets Turkey :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:

I know the bread and love it! At my Turkish restaurant, it's served with some sort of tomato and olive oil dip.:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

NorthStar said:


> I knew it! Sumat is Yorkshire speak. So it's Yorkshire meets Turkey :thumbup:

:happydance: are you a yorkshire lass too? i see you are from the north. :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I know the bread and love it! At my Turkish restaurant, it's served with some sort of tomato and olive oil dip.:thumbup:

:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I HAVE a Yorkie...does that count?:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

I was going to say it is Yorkkey speak :haha:

NS I know what you mean about the light as I was just painting magnolia over magnolia in a badly lit hall :dohh: however, I did have to turn the heating off as I was getting a bit warm!


----------



## dachsundmom

M, so you have heat, it just doesn't work well?:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, so you have heat, it just doesn't work well?:haha:

Yes it is working ok right now but just making very dodgy noises and needs resetting every now and again so touch wood it will last out the winter :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet...such a wonderful thing about Celine!!! Yes I would keep trying but the money we have is not the money Celine does HAHAHAHA otherwise I'd be there with her!
> 
> I am sure we will succeed as well. FXd for everyone!!!

Yeah don't we wish we had her money! She said it was very expensive to do the IVF and that she was forunate enough to afford it...:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

I like that she's so honest about the fertility challenges she has had.

I don't like her music, but I respect her a lot personally for that, it's pretty brave :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

Aah she is so cute and apparently tired too!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Seeing my neice again was amazing ,she's the sweetest ever ,I fed her changed her nappy and got her ready for bed ,I swear I could just take her home ,my Sil is breast feeding her and was out at her xmas party so she expressed some milk and I got to feed her :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Despie she is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## NorthStar

very cute T, you are great with kids too.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, did your mom crap on your floor?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :kiss:

It's so hard thou as I adore her but it still makes me feel so sad as it makes me realise wot I dont have :nope:It's weird as I want to see her so much and am in my element wen I am there ,then wen I cum home I have this overwhelming sadness and then the determination to get pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:I love her so much


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tracey, please tell me about the CBFM...do I want one?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, did your mom crap on your floor?:haha:

She didn't even step over my door step :growlmad:She gave me the kids presents in a bag and got right back into her car .she hasnt seen my kids in months but it's her loss :nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, did your mom crap on your floor?:haha:
> 
> She didn't even step over my door step :growlmad:She gave me the kids presents in a bag and got right back into her car .she hasnt seen my kids in months but it's her loss :nope::nope:Click to expand...

Bitch.:growlmad:

Sorry, I shouldn't have said that about your mom, but I do mean it.:haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie your mum :nope: that's not right :hugs:

But, it's her loss, she misses out on you and the kids, and must be a bitter and unhappy person by the sounds of it.


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, did your mom crap on your floor?:haha:
> 
> She didn't even step over my door step :growlmad:She gave me the kids presents in a bag and got right back into her car .she hasnt seen my kids in months but it's her loss :nope::nope:Click to expand...

wow really? why even bother with gifts then...she seems odd...no offense Despie.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Tracey, please tell me about the CBFM...do I want one?

Well I got my bfp on mine and in January I am resetting mine and using it again :thumbup:I don't know if u would benefit from it as much as you have really regular cycles and with temping I think we know more about our cycles but b anything is worth a try :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I really don't understand my mom and there's no point worrying about her, she is wot she is and it's so sad as my kids have no grand parents ,I hope I can give them everything they need and they never grow up missing anything ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That really is a shame, but it's her loss hon :hugs:

My grannies were great one taught me how to bake cakes and the other one taught me how to throw a punch (she was Liverpool Irish and didn't take any shit off anyone) :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That really is a shame, but it's her loss hon :hugs:
> 
> My grannies were great one taught me how to bake cakes and the other one taught me how to throw a punch (she was Liverpool Irish and didn't take any shit off anyone) :haha:

Ha ha typical Irish :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

There was a little boy kept pulling my hair, and I'd go home crying to my mum who is lovely but not exactly a fighter. One day my Granny was babysitting when it happened and she taught me how to throw a really hard right hook followed by a left jab.

That little boy never pulled my pigtails again....:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> There was a little boy kept pulling my hair, and I'd go home crying to my mum who is lovely but not exactly a fighter. One day my Granny was babysitting when it happened and she taught me how to throw a really hard right hook followed by a left jab.
> 
> That little boy never pulled my pigtails again....:thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, the only reason I am even considering the CBFM is bc I might get more notice for jizz conservation.

If I haven't said it yet today, FML.:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Olivia is a beaut. My ovaries hurt. 
Despie, I think I may be a little behind on the info about your mom, but I am so sorry she isn't what you deserve. :nope: :hugs:
NS, I love it that your granny taught you to throw a punch :rofl: 
Dmom, I say go for the CBFM if you want it! Jizz conservation is important! :winkwink: It certainly can't be more expensive than IVF! I say try it out. If you hate it you can sell it on ebay.


----------



## Indigo77

T...your niece is gorgeous! :hugs: ( but your mother! :nope::nope::nope:)


----------



## Sus09

Morning Girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, Not nice what your mum did :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it is her loss!!! 

Sending hugs to you all ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 


I had my office dinner yesterday, We went to a pub for some drinks, a meal and some karaoke, thankfully no one did a video with me singing Suspiciously many people around me left and went to the bar :haha::blush:

I also had my secret santa, and I got a lovely set of oils and salad dressings. I do eat a lot of salads for lunch so they are great to have in work :thumbup: 

two more sleeps and I will be in Barcelona :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Sus09 said:


> Morning Girls!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, Not nice what your mum did :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it is her loss!!!
> 
> Sending hugs to you all ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> I had my office dinner yesterday, We went to a pub for some drinks, a meal and some karaoke, thankfully no one did a video with me singing Suspiciously many people around me left and went to the bar :haha::blush:
> 
> I also had my secret santa, and I got a lovely set of oils and salad dressings. I do eat a lot of salads for lunch so they are great to have in work :thumbup:
> 
> two more sleeps and I will be in Barcelona :happydance::happydance::happydance:

morning all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

d. olivia is so precious. i want to smell her ( i love baby smells) :haha: as for your mum, i don't know your relationship but if she wants to be mean and hold 'whatever' grudge with you, that's bad enough, but to take it out of the kids too. she's something else :nope::hugs:

sus- i'd be chuffed with the oils and dressing gift. i bet though there was a fair bit of secret santa pressie swapping between people after event. there will have been some crap ones in the bag too no doubt.:haha: it is all part of the fun though. lucky u heading to barcelona.

today is my last chance to shop today so i am heading out shortly. other than that, it will be a lazy carefree day.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, the only reason I am even considering the CBFM is bc I might get more notice for jizz conservation.
> 
> If I haven't said it yet today, FML.:haha:

Well then it's perfect :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Olivia is a beaut. My ovaries hurt.
> Despie, I think I may be a little behind on the info about your mom, but I am so sorry she isn't what you deserve. :nope: :hugs:
> NS, I love it that your granny taught you to throw a punch :rofl:
> Dmom, I say go for the CBFM if you want it! Jizz conservation is important! :winkwink: It certainly can't be more expensive than IVF! I say try it out. If you hate it you can sell it on ebay.

Viking u def look like u are about to o ,are u going for it this month ?how are u feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...your niece is gorgeous! :hugs: ( but your mother! :nope::nope::nope:)

Thanks Hun and I know ,I couldn't sleep too well last night ,it annoyed me so much ,I know I shouldn't let it but it hurts ,:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning ladies :flower:

today is my last day of work, and I'm highly unmotivated.

Feeling pretty good though, I've been amazingly lucky on the Clomid to have no side effects, and I know I'm in the lucky minority with that.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,chuffed u had a fab night ,just wot the doctor ordered :thumbup:Sum ,enjoy your relaxing day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> today is my last day of work, and I'm highly unmotivated.
> 
> Feeling pretty good though, I've been amazingly lucky on the Clomid to have no side effects, and I know I'm in the lucky minority with that.

That's really fab with the clomid :thumbup:Do u think u will o early !?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I sure hope so, that's the only reason I'm taking it really, as I ovulate on my own :shrug: but as you all know, I need to ovulate to a timetable every month otherwise I'm out every month :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,just up from bed ,,I know I sound really petty right ,but it hurts like hell ,I don't know wot I ever did on my mom but I sure as hell hope none of my kids ever feel the way I do ,sorry girls Just needed to unload ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I sure hope so, that's the only reason I'm taking it really, as I ovulate on my own :shrug: but as you all know, I need to ovulate to a timetable every month otherwise I'm out every month :dohh:

I know and I really admire u for it cos it really does suck ,wen I get that pos opk I go nuts if my oh is ten miles away :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,just up from bed ,ds had a bad dream last night and slept on my back most of the night :nope:Taking the kids to see Puss in Boots at the movies and oh is going to get our food shopping whilst we are all in movies ,:thumbup:Still a bit pissed with my mom and I know it's stupid but she sent my brother a beautiful card for a dear son and his partner,plus two separate cards for her step grandson and her new granddaughter ,we on the other hand got one plain card ,I know I sound really petty right ,but it hurts like hell ,I don't know wot I ever did on my mom but I sure as hell hope none of my kids ever feel the way I do ,sorry girls Just needed to unload ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

this reminds me of my mother :growlmad: I won't ever entertain her again for what she put me through :nope: Don't let it worry you, you have your fantastic kids and hubby who adores you thats all that matters. You know what i would never be like this with my kids. Just goes to show how jealous our mothers are of us. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks jodes :hugs::hugs:So grateful u understand ,love u huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,just up from bed ,ds had a bad dream last night and slept on my back most of the night :nope:Taking the kids to see Puss in Boots at the movies and oh is going to get our food shopping whilst we are all in movies ,:thumbup:Still a bit pissed with my mom and I know it's stupid but she sent my brother a beautiful card for a dear son and his partner,plus two separate cards for her step grandson and her new granddaughter ,we on the other hand got one plain card ,I know I sound really petty right ,but it hurts like hell ,I don't know wot I ever did on my mom but I sure as hell hope none of my kids ever feel the way I do ,sorry girls Just needed to unload ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs: I'm so sorry you have this situation with your mom. I have a similar situation with my sister, I'll tell you about it. I think she thinks we are a bad influence on the WASPy values she is successfully instilling in her children, no such problems with her husband's brother and his family. She keeps them well away from me. The final straw was when she refused to send her daughter to visit me here, at my expense, saying she was too young (she was 16 then) and the very next year she sent her to a perfect stranger's house in Germany through an exchange program. :nope:

But it's different when it's your mom than a sister. :cry: Still, though, it sounds like you have a happy family and your kids must know you love them to bits, heck, I can feel that in an internet forum!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> Morning ladies :flower:
> 
> today is my last day of work, and I'm highly unmotivated.
> 
> Feeling pretty good though, I've been amazingly lucky on the Clomid to have no side effects, and I know I'm in the lucky minority with that.

Hi NS, 

That's great about the Clomid! Just wanted to tell you, your avatar inspires me. Might have to break out the corkscrew this weekend. :wine:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning...

T.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


I think I am going to leave work early to start and finish my Xmas shopping.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:but I have all of you and you are all my cyber sisters ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

That's hilarious.

You ladies will be amazed to know I was up at the sparrows fart this morning to hit M&S when it opened and buy party food. Our Christmas Eve tradition is now party food for dinner and a few cocktails :thumbup: I love little miniature bits of food :haha: goes so well with alcohol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning...
> 
> T.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> I think I am going to leave work early to start and finish my Xmas shopping.:haha:

About bloody time :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here is why I end up last minute, every stinking year...DD sends a list to her SD's family and they send stuff; I never know what it is or who it is from and wouldn't you know, every year we end up with duplicate stuff or I need to get gifts and put the SD's name on it.:nope:

I would say by now, that everything is here, so I am safe to go out and get whatever has been missed.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> You ladies will be amazed to know I was up at the sparrows fart this morning to hit M&S when it opened and buy party food. Our Christmas Eve tradition is now party food for dinner and a few cocktails :thumbup: I love little miniature bits of food :haha: goes so well with alcohol.

O I love m&s food ,oh loves the ham crisps and I love the marshmallows and teacakes :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> That's hilarious.
> 
> You ladies will be amazed to know I was up at the sparrows fart this morning to hit M&S when it opened and buy party food. Our Christmas Eve tradition is now party food for dinner and a few cocktails :thumbup: I love little miniature bits of food :haha: goes so well with alcohol.

I bought a duck today for Christmas Eve. I was assigned the job of getting a GOOSE of all things but luckily I couldn't find one. 

I like your tradition better.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Here is why I end up last minute, every stinking year...DD sends a list to her SD's family and they send stuff; I never know what it is or who it is from and wouldn't you know, every year we end up with duplicate stuff or I need to get gifts and put the SD's name on it.:nope:
> 
> I would say by now, that everything is here, so I am safe to go out and get whatever has been missed.:wacko:

That sucks b ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Whenever I go to M&S I buy my brother a pack of teacakes T, that's his fave too.

Their stuff is expensive, but it's pretty nice, and it's a fun tradition which involves no work whatsoever :thumbup:

And now my grandparents have all passed away we either have seafood or steak for Xmas lunch, it's all pretty relaxed really.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Whenever I go to M&S I buy my brother a pack of teacakes T, that's his fave too.
> 
> Their stuff is expensive, but it's pretty nice, and it's a fun tradition which involves no work whatsoever :thumbup:
> 
> And now my grandparents have all passed away we either have seafood or steak for Xmas lunch, it's all pretty relaxed really.

Relaxed is good ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Phuck it, I am hanging money off of the tree this year.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Phuck it, I am hanging money off of the tree this year.:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Sum, there were lots of bad presents. One poor guy got a mandarin body cream set! He wasnt happy lol!
I would not swap mine! I loved it.

Despie I did have a good time. Now i need to be a good girl till Christmas. Lol

NorthStar, lucky you, your last day in work!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Sum, there were lots of bad presents. One poor guy got a mandarin body cream set! He wasnt happy lol!
> I would not swap mine! I loved it.
> 
> Despie I did have a good time. Now i need to be a good girl till Christmas. Lol
> 
> NorthStar, lucky you, your last day in work!

U are always a very good girl ,:winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Where are Keeks, Jax, and Wendy?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, it is super tempting to try this time....
And I'm super annoyed with FF for losing two of my temps :gun: the new app lost them while in offline mode. :trouble:


----------



## Viking15

It is extra tempting because I have no idea what next cycle will look like or if I'll be home on the right day.


----------



## LLbean

:xmas16::xmas8::xmas15::xmas7::xmas3::xmas10:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, it is super tempting to try this time....
> And I'm super annoyed with FF for losing two of my temps :gun: the new app lost them while in offline mode. :trouble:

Omg :growlmad::growlmad::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :xmas16::xmas8::xmas15::xmas7::xmas3::xmas10:

Morning gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> :xmas16::xmas8::xmas15::xmas7::xmas3::xmas10:
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

wow that "gorgeous" just made my day :D

MORNING TO YOU TOO!!! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus - laughing at the mardarin body creanm set. maybe boy presents should have been in blue so he wouldn't end up with a tart's gift. poor man.

d- that is horrible about the card. that is clearly done on purpose. did you send her one or is it a stupid question? she doesn't deserve your time or care.

you are all talking about chrismas dinner and m&s food. you know what would be nice, if we all posted a pick on here of our christmas dinner tables or plates (let's see who piles up their plate the highest :happydance:) - no pressure like :haha: i get so excited about christmas dinner! my mum is cooking and i'll be her assistant (carrying and dish washing slave). 

annalaura - duck sounds good :thumbup: we'll be having turkey and then something stuffed and pork based... can't wait to see hubby's face when he is chewing on that pig:haha: they generally don't eat pork over here, some do but not a great deal. think after my dad makes him a bacon sarnie at christmas breakfast he'll be well and truly converted :)


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
What supplements are you using?? I was wondering if there was anything that your body is not responding to or could be preventing your BP. Does it seem kinda strange that you haven't gotten one yet? Was it easier for you before to come up pregnant?? I'm just wondering and I hope this doesn't offend you!! I'm kinda preparing for the next time we decide if we want to or not...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Phuck it, I am hanging money off of the tree this year.:haha:

:plane: Hey B with your big F off tree, I'm on my way!!!!:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, we've had a quite mild sunny day here today so have been out in my garden clearing leaves and trying to make it look like it's loved, I ache!!:wacko: Running a nice warm bath before DH gets home and having a chat with all of you!!

Are you all okay? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, sorry about your Mum's visit and that it leaves you so upset, you have no need to ever worry that your kids will feel like that about you as I'm a million % certain they won't, ever! Hey you've not said but has OH got your kitchen done yet?????

Butterfly, rather envious of you wealding the paintbrush, this winter sunshine makes everything look so tired doesn't it? I feel like I want to spring clean rather than celebrate Christmas!!!:haha:

Garnet, thank you for your lovely words in your post further back, you are a truly selfless lady :hugs:. Know what though, I was thinking the same about supplements, I'm taking a multi vit and am sure I've read that you shouldn't take Vit A and it's in them so I've stopped for the time being, mind you I never got a BFP when I wasn't taking them this time last year so who knows!!!:shrug:

NS, :thumbup: for the clomid! So pleased you're not suffering like you did on the SOY. Nibbles and booze sounds fab for Christmas Eve, we always have a Christmas curry, God know's why but I look forward to it every year!!!! :haha:

Sumat, hope you've had a lovely relaxing day and got all your shopping done?

Sus, so glad you had a good time out last night :thumbup: Only two more sleeps!!!! :happydance: We were in Barcelona last year over New Year, had a fab time!!

LL, Jodes, Viking :hugs::hugs:

Right, off to stalk some more threads before I take a soak :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, Vit A is fine; what they mean is high doses can be toxic or if it's in the form of certain topical medications, like Retin-A.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I will see you later, I am going to try and do some shopping this afternoon.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, I will see you later, I am going to try and do some shopping this afternoon.:haha:

:saywhat: :haha::haha: I come online for a chat and you clear off to shop :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, Vit A is fine; what they mean is high doses can be toxic or if it's in the form of certain topical medications, like Retin-A.:thumbup:

Thanks B, I'll start popping them again!


----------



## dachsundmom

And it is done.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> And it is done.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:

Been tiling my fireplace surround. All went well until the last 2 tiles I had to cut as I broke at least a dozen trying to get them right :growlmad::growlmad:

Still, is done and looks much better I think :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Helloooooo!
I've been away from the laptop for a few days and missed all you amazing ladies.
Dmom, so sorry to hear about your OHs SA :hugs::hugs::hugs:. What a crock of crap. I'm sure my OHs SA is going to come back bad so I plan on getting him on zinc and selenium. I'll never get him off the cigs, or the pot. Not a hope in hell :nope:. Men are arse sometimes :growlmad:. Do you think you'd go for ICSI? I have a CBFM and I LOVE it. Get one! 

Despie, your kids are stunning and Olivia is too cute! I'm sorry about your mum, I can't get my head round that :hugs::hugs::hugs:. She's a mad woman, missing out on your gorgeous family. I understand why you feel hurt but we love you and know how special you are if that helps :hugs:.

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: have fun in Barca! Love your pic by the way (there are so many stunning women on this forum.)

NS so glad the clomid is SE free :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs: your nan sounds like a corker :haha:.

Jax! :hugs::hugs::hugs:. BF :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope hope HOPE AF stays away. LL, garnet, googly, suma (love the meaning of your username!), jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Did I remember everyone?


----------



## Desperado167

Omg keekee is back :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

DD had mentioned wanting to redo her room and I have been holding off bc I really want to move and I just redid it a year and a half ago...anyway, I bought everything to redo it and will give it to her for Xmas...I threw in some video games and $...we are calling this one done.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> DD had mentioned wanting to redo her room and I have been holding off bc I really want to move and I just redid it a year and a half ago...anyway, I bought everything to redo it and will give it to her for Xmas...I threw in some video games and $...we are calling this one done.:thumbup:

Sounds great -are you going to make her do it herself :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't paint, LOL. She can hire someone, right now, the kid has more $ than I do.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I don't paint, LOL. She can hire someone, right now, the kid has more $ than I do.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie,
> What supplements are you using?? I was wondering if there was anything that your body is not responding to or could be preventing your BP. Does it seem kinda strange that you haven't gotten one yet? Was it easier for you before to come up pregnant?? I'm just wondering and I hope this doesn't offend you!! I'm kinda preparing for the next time we decide if we want to or not...

Any advice would be wonderful ,am taking / aspirin ,folic acid and fertilaid ,I never used to take any supplements :shrug:Remember I got a bfp in June and a loss in July .i was just taking a pre natal and aspirin and folic avid ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf well done on the decorating ,and b on daughters present :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Jax ,I missed u today :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Despie,
> What supplements are you using?? I was wondering if there was anything that your body is not responding to or could be preventing your BP. Does it seem kinda strange that you haven't gotten one yet? Was it easier for you before to come up pregnant?? I'm just wondering and I hope this doesn't offend you!! I'm kinda preparing for the next time we decide if we want to or not...
> 
> Any advice would be wonderful ,am taking / aspirin ,folic acid and fertilaid ,I never used to take any supplements :shrug:Remember I got a bfp in June and a loss in July .i was just taking a pre natal and aspirin and folic avid ,:hugs:Click to expand...

I was just wondering?? I was just taking Omega 3s, Q10, prenatal and vit D. when I got pregnant. Why the asprin? I was wondering if something was cancelling out your ability to get BP. I have read that if you do Vitex and Soy it cancels you out... Thanks...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Also wondering if I should add Maca to the mix too...


----------



## Desperado167

Wot do u mean if u take vit ex and soy it cancels u out ?


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy and vitex are both estrogenic in their make-up, so instead of helping, it's too much on the system and you basically shut down your ovaries.

So, no soy with the Fertilaid.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Evening ladies!:flower:

Dmom, great that you did your shopping this afternoon, you are a brave lady, venturing the shops just before Christmas :haha::hugs:

Jax, :happydance: you are back with us! Yes i had a great time yesterday, and also my OH has bought me a new mug, after I broke my favourite one the other day :haha: I think I scared him being all frustrated when I found out that he was on a waiting list for his SA :haha::haha:

Sum! It was really funny to see my poor colleague open the tart present as you say! I also felt sorry for him, all with nice presents and him with a female present :dohh: The person who bought the gift said it was a unisex present :xmas13: Fortunately my friend swapped her bottle of wine for the mandaring body butter :thumbup:

How is everyone else? I´d better stalk the threads to catch up :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sus :flower::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Lovely! 

How are you today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello Lovely!
> 
> How are you today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am good ,got our food shopping and a trip to the movies and my lovely friend came for tea with her dd ,heading to bed shortly as have more visitors tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How much maca are the men supposed to take?


----------



## Sus09

Despie, sounds like a great day!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you have a great day tomorrow as well!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How much maca are the men supposed to take?

My oh takes two tablets a day ,one early morning and one at lunch :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> How much maca are the men supposed to take?

Good Question! I am giving G 500 Mg a day and 100mg of COCK


----------



## dachsundmom

T, how much maca is in your tabs?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How much maca are the men supposed to take?
> 
> Good Question! I am giving G 500 Mg a day and 100mg of COCKClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

He says he is sure that he is rattling with all the suplements I give him:haha:

Bless him, he is taking them without a moan, and that is an achievement for him :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Well ladies, I am off to bed, another day of work tomorrow and I am feeling quite tired:xmas15::xmas15::xmas15:

Good Night ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> How much maca are the men supposed to take?

D mom, went to riteaid and in the Gnc area there was a bottle of Maca for men tablets. I could not find any Mac a for women tablets though.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, how much maca is in your tabs?

500 mg twice a day


----------



## LLbean

I got my MACA from Vitacost...Raw Maca Capsules by Navitas


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Two more sleeps till Xmas :happydance::happydance::happydance:my kitchen is looking gorgeous and I also got my living room and bathroom done for whoever asked me if it was finished :thumbup:I love coming down in the morning and looking at it :haha:Well kids are fast asleep except for ds and I are sneaking into town on the bus for a hot chocolate and for him to buy his dad a present :thumbup:he loves getting time alone with me and I with him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's everyone else today. Are u all ready for the big day ,wots everyone doing on Xmas eve ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Wendyk07

Hi girls, 

I havent been on much since the last CP. I just couldnt face it. I just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas/happy holidays. I hope you all have a great time and i wish you all the very best for the coming year.

:hugs:
 



Attached Files:







Santa Derrin.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely to see you Wendy - don't blame you for taking time out, it must be tough :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope you have a lovely Christmas and cute pic of Derrin :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon lovelies :)

got a busy day today - last min sorting bc flying out at 5.00a.m. in the morning.

wishing you all a wonderful christmas and hopefully i will catch up with you all in a day or two. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

derrin is the cutest santa i've seen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> afternoon lovelies :)
> 
> got a busy day today - last min sorting bc flying out at 5.00a.m. in the morning.
> 
> wishing you all a wonderful christmas and hopefully i will catch up with you all in a day or two. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx

:hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning T i'm actually feeling more positive today. My dad is coming to stay and Martin finishes work. Boys are extra giddy and i can't wait to see their faces when they see what i've got them all. I'm trying to keep hopeful this is my month. :hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Wendyk07 said:


> Hi girls,
> 
> I havent been on much since the last CP. I just couldnt face it. I just wanted to wish you all a very merry christmas/happy holidays. I hope you all have a great time and i wish you all the very best for the coming year.
> 
> :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy, thank you for the Xmas wishes! I know this isn't at all how you wanted to spend your holidays, but I hope nothing but the best for you in the coming year.:hugs::hugs::kiss:


And Derrin is a cutie!:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## NorthStar

Merry Christmas Wendy, we've been thinking of you :hugs:

Derrin is a cutie!


----------



## Desperado167

Merry xmas Wendy ,thanks for dropping by ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, how was your hot chocolate? I wish I liked the stuff...it always smells so good, but I don't eat/drink dairy and I don't like chocolate.

Yes, I am odd, LOL.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, how was your hot chocolate? I wish I liked the stuff...it always smells so good, but I don't eat/drink dairy and I don't like chocolate.
> 
> Yes, I am odd, LOL.

I had a gingerbread latte and ds had hot chocolate and mallows and cream ,yummy ,I wish I didn't eat dairy or chocolate ,would be so much slimmer :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Merry Christmas to you too Wendy!

Hi everyone!!! Almost Christmas!!! YEY!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to quickly learn how to wrap a present; will be watching Youtube videos after work.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I have to quickly learn how to wrap a present; will be watching Youtube videos after work.:haha:

:xmas10::xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not kidding; normally I just throw everything in gift bags or I haul it up to the mall and go to one of those charity booths, but usually they will only wrap 2-3 gifts, so I have to keep going back.:haha:

I bought paper and bows this year, so I will try it, but I am not hoping for much.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not kidding; normally I just throw everything in gift bags or I haul it up to the mall and go to one of those charity booths, but usually they will only wrap 2-3 gifts, so I have to keep going back.:haha:
> 
> I bought paper and bows this year, so I will try it, but I am not hoping for much.:wacko:

like my hubby says...as long as it is covered enough so you can't see the contents you are good. Doesn't have to be perfectly pretty. You will improve your skills in time :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

O b ,if u were here I would do it for u ,I love wrapping ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Merry Christmas Wendy, we've been thinking of you :hugs:
> 
> Derrin is a cutie!

Hi Hun ,how are u ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm rubbish at wrapping, but I compensate by using a LOT of Sellotape :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Where on earth is everyone?


----------



## Desperado167

:(


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm here! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm here! :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Am trying to reset my cbfm but it seems I need a test to reset it and don't have any so am gonna have to go out again and buy some :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am trying to reset my cbfm but it seems I need a test to reset it and don't have any so am gonna have to go out again and buy some :growlmad:

I found a used one on Ebay, but I am afriand that it might not read my info correctly. Are they easy to reset?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glad I'm not the only one wondering where people went!

Guess lots have left town for the holiday weekend

but I'm here!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am trying to reset my cbfm but it seems I need a test to reset it and don't have any so am gonna have to go out again and buy some :growlmad:
> 
> I found a used one on Ebay, but I am afriand that it might not read my info correctly. Are they easy to reset?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes it looks like it but u need a test in the slot to reset it :growlmad:I have sent oh out to get me some and he's already phoned four times wtf :growlmad:I also showed him a pic on the Internet of the box before he went out :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I'm going to be heading out of town tomorrow morning, and I'm not taking my laptop, so I won't be around much.

Merry Xmas ladies :hugs::xmas4::xmas6: hope Santa is good to you all.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I'm going to be heading out of town tomorrow morning, and I'm not taking my laptop, so I won't be around much.
> 
> Merry Xmas ladies :hugs::xmas4::xmas6: hope Santa is good to you all.

Omg have a great time ,u will be missed ,wen will u be back?Merry Xmas and a Happy New Year ,:hug::xmas9::xmas7::xmas5::xmas3::xmas1::xmas4::xmas8::xmas10::xmas12::xmas14::xmas16::xmas23::xmas21:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope Wooly is having a happy holiday. :xmas9::xmas6::xmas10::cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I hope Wooly is having a happy holiday. :xmas9::xmas6::xmas10::cry::hugs:

Me too I miss her so much ,we both joined at the same time and it's just not the same without her ,I hope she is well,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:
https://www.chromaluna.com/content/holidays/christmas/Christmas_Bulb-1.gif


----------



## Viking15

I miss Wooly :(


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I miss Wooly :(

I know Hun.we all do ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Not me. I don't miss her one little bit! :sulk::growlmad:





:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Not me. I don't miss her one little bit! :sulk::growlmad:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :cry:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't think I bought enough wrapping paper...these vidoes use more than I though was necessary.

I guess I can wrap everything in paper towels? :haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I don't think I bought enough wrapping paper...these vidoes use more than I though was necessary.
> 
> I guess I can wrap everything in paper towels? :haha:

do what my daughter did one year (and they did look kind of cool) she used newspaper!


----------



## Indigo77

Absolutely not! :dohh: You have to get more XMas paper!


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, I don't own any newspaper; I read my news online, lol.


I guess I will have to go to Walmart.:nope:


Next year, I am going to T's. Phuck this s*it.:haha::plane:


----------



## Indigo77

Put your office granny to work!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Put your office granny to work!

No, she can't play with scissors anymore. I am not looking to pay a workman's comp claim for an office injury.:haha: 

She is doing her daily puzzle right now.:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Put your office granny to work!
> 
> No, she can't play with scissors anymore. I am not looking to pay a workman's comp claim for an office injury.:haha:
> 
> She is doing her daily puzzle right now.:nope:Click to expand...

OMG! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, she will be on vacation for the next two weeks, so that will make life a little easier and I'll figure something out after that...:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

She is blatantly taking advantage of your kindness. Your dear mother would be so disappointed in her...:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Truthfully, I am more concerned about her health, than anything; she is getting very forgetful.:nope:

Hell, I'll think about that next year.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

On another note, and this is not a joke, NS has gotten her computer shut down by the cyber porno police and will not be back until she buy a new one.:haha:

She was trying to buy her parents show tickets for Xmas.:nope::haha:

So she says.:xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Indigo77

Yeah right! :rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You just outed naughty NS....:haha: 

Now I know why she *can't* let the COCK talk die...:rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

WTF NS??! And who are the cyber porno police? :wacko::wacko::haha::haha:

Likely story... :haha::haha:

B, what are you like not being able to wrap presents :haha::haha: I love wrapping too!! :happydance:

Was out at the gym today after finishing tiling my fireplace and grouting it - am really pleased with it but think it is now time to concentrate on Christmas and make sure I have done everything (even though I want to finish painting the hall!)

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> WTF NS??!
> 
> And who are the cyber porno police? :wacko::wacko::haha::haha:
> 
> Likely story... :haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:



Let's see that fireplace, Butterfly! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, we need a pic! :happydance:

I really and truly have never wrapped a gift; I always have them done at a certain store, unless it's Xmas charity time.

In a pinch, I buy gift bags.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Gift bags rule. They can be re-used. :thumbup:

Most of the wrapping paper cannot even be recycled....:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

I don't really like the fire itself but can't afford to replace it right now :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Gift bags rule. They can be re-used. :thumbup:
> 
> Most of the wrapping paper cannot even be recycled....:growlmad:

Damn, I thought wrapping paper could be recycled just cos its paper! :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, it looks great! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

BF, well done....It looks perfect...:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Usually, if wrapping paper has a sheen to it, it cannot be recycled.

Recyclable wrapping paper is now labeled as such in the USA. It's not as pretty and usually more expensive, though...gift bags are a nice compromise....


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks ladies :blush::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't find a gift bag large enough to fit S's new duvet, or I would do it.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAPPY FESTIVUS! lol


----------



## Indigo77

:haha: likewise!


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies, I am popping quickly to wish you all a very Happy Christmas! 

I am flying to Barcelona tomorrow morning very early, and I won´t be back till the 27th. 

Despie, Dmom, Nats,Sum, LL, Indi, Jax,Jodes, Butterfly, Garnet, Keekee, NorthStar, Annalaura, Wendy, Googly, MummyMurray, Viking, and everyone else that I might have missed, 

Have a wonderful Christmas:xmas6::xmas9::xmas16::xmas10::xmas10::xmas10::xmas16::xmas12:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You too, Sus.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,have a fantastic time my lovely ,see you soon ,we will miss ,:hugs:Merry Xmas and a happy new year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Liz, I don't own any newspaper; I read my news online, lol.
> 
> 
> I guess I will have to go to Walmart.:nope:
> 
> 
> Next year, I am going to T's. Phuck this s*it.:haha::plane:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

N.s ,cyber porno police ?wtf ,:nope:Bf. wow u did a great job ,is there any job u can't do ,u are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus, have a lovely time in Barcelona, can't wait to hear all about it, really want to go there one day, sounds like it will be great fun with your family :happydance::happydance::happydance:

T, I am jack of all trades, master of none lol :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You ladies are up late!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> You ladies are up late!

My BFF just came round for a few glasses of wine and has just left (she is doing IVF again in March so you both might be in good company :happydance:) - I thought sod it and had 3 glasses of red :wine:

Just heading to bed now :wave: good night xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::sleep:

If your BFF would ever allow you to share her IVF protocol, I would love to hear it.:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::sleep:
> 
> If your BFF would ever allow you to share her IVF protocol, I would love to hear it.:blush:

I'm sure she wouldn't mind, I will ask her. She got pg in Aug but lost it at 6 weeks but she is Ok about it and has 2 more goes on the NHS for free plus she has one frozen one :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: Fighting my way round the supermarket for my sprouts and have missed two of you to wish Happy Christmas too!! Sorry....Northstar and Sus, have a lovely time both of you.

Blimey, I'm soooooo late here....:sleep:

Butterfly, the fireplace looks good! :thumbup:

Despie, I asked about your kitchen, glad it's done and your bathroom too, my you must've earned it this month!!!:winkwink::haha:

Dmom, just get a bin liner for S's duvet and stick those bow things all over it? Well it was a thought n e way!!! :haha::haha:

Indigo, lovely to read you're back up and running again!

Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs: and big Xmas one's too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xXx


----------



## Viking15

I will be around but since many ladies won't I want to wish everyone a very Merry Christmas. I hope you are all blessed with BFPs and dreams come true. Enjoy your family and friends. 
I'm traveling tomorrow and will be back in Madrid for Christmas day. I'll be around. 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I always miss you wen u are on ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,same to you lovely ,loads and load of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Yes, same to you Viking and safe travels :hugs::hugs:

Happy Christmas eve everyone :xmas6::xmas7::xmas8::xmas9::xmas12:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,holy shit it's Xmas eve ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Kids still asleep but have so much to do to prepare:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I just want to wish everyone a Merry Xmas and a peaceful new year ,I wish everyone a productive healthy and prosperous 2012 and that the new year brings u joy that u have never experienced ,for those of us that need it I wish u healing and peace and I pray to god u can find some joy at Xmas ,I love u all ladies from the bottom of my heart and I am so thankful to have u all in my life ,thank you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all the ladies that have supported me through this rough ride so far. :xmas9::xmas16::xmas20::xmas6::xmas5::xmas15:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning-

I think most everyone is gone for the holidays; I don't leave until tomorrow morning.

I have some last minute shopping to do and then we are calling this one done.:thumbup:

I am pretty sure I OV late last night, so TTC 2011 is over! :happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning-
> 
> I think most everyone is gone for the holidays; I don't leave until tomorrow morning.
> 
> I have some last minute shopping to do and then we are calling this one done.:thumbup:
> 
> I am pretty sure I OV late last night, so TTC 2011 is over! :happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> I just want to wish everyone a Merry Xmas and a peaceful new year ,I wish everyone a productive healthy and prosperous 2012 and that the new year brings u joy that u have never experienced ,for those of us that need it I wish u healing and peace and I pray to god u can find some joy at Xmas ,I love u all ladies from the bottom of my heart and I am so thankful to have u all in my life ,thank you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Desperado says it best. :cry:

I'll say, Merry Christmas everyone! :xmas16:

I hope and pray that all of you have a wonderful Christmas with people you love and who love you.

I also hope and pray that all of us will be holding a new baby in our arms at this time next year.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I just wanted to wish every one of you amazing ladies a fabulousy festive Christmas and a super happy 2012. May you get everything you want and more besides. Love you all, my lovely BnB buddies...

Despie, dmom, butterfly, jodes, jax, sus, nats, crystal, viking, mummymurray, suma, NS (cyber porno police?!), milty, garnet, annalaura, LL, wooly, indigo, peacebaby, conina, googly...hope I got everyone there!

:hug::dust::hugs:

xxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax I always miss you wen u are on ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know, think you're avoiding me, am beginning to get a complex, you're never here, Dmom goes off shopping..... :sulk::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, my turn now....girls, lets just forget TTC for a while have a lovely Christmas, eat :munch:, drink :wine: and be merry :drunk:!!! 

Love you loads each and every gorgeous one of you!!!

Jax
xXx

:xmas16:


----------



## LLbean

Viking...Feliz Navidad y Prospero año 2012...Saludos a la Madre Patria!

Merry Christmas ladies!!! Been up for a while but lots of cooking to do today (I just refuse to eat Pizza on Christmas eve so...making food for some of us LOL) Started prepping last nigh for my chicken salad and it is now done (and if I may say so myself it turned out pretty good considering it is the very first time I make it)

Cod fish is in the water, Collard greens ready to go as are the potatoes. Will get that part done later tonight. Will rally to do Xmas eve at our house next year because the cooking to take stuff will get old soon. Plus way too many presents to shlep too!!!

Anywho Happy Holidays everyone and I will be thinking of you all and sending a wish to the universe tonight that we all get our babies soon!


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean ,:hugs:Brooke Anna jax and keekee :flower:U ladies are the best :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think the shopping is finally done and N did the wrapping last night!:happydance:

Thank God the bows can hide most of it.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think the shopping is finally done and N did the wrapping last night!:happydance:
> 
> Thank God the bows can hide most of it.:haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Such a relief ,:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I think the shopping is finally done and N did the wrapping last night!:happydance:
> 
> Thank God the bows can hide most of it.:haha:

Snigger, snigger :haha::haha:!! B, have a happy holiday xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

You too, my love! I cannot write my Xmas greetings until it gets dark outside.:haha:

It's still too early.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

F'ing hell, I just realised you, me and Despie are online at the same time!!!

:drunk::wohoo::wohoo::drunk:


----------



## Jax41

And, to cap it all....DH has come home in a stinking mood (he doesn't really like Christmas, family stuff and all that) but mainly because his ex invited him round this evening for a 'family evening' to see grand-daughter etc but not for me to be included. DS seems to be getting back with the girlfriend who has given him the complete runaround all year and DD hasn't been honest about her split with her boyfriend who DH really likes.....I've got a Gin and Tonic on the go already.....:thumbup: x


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

Are you going to go anyway....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Nope, I would never be invited into her home, unless she could literally stab me in the back, he's not going either, we're getting a takeaway and watching Toy Story 3!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why in the hell doesn't C just tell the woman that if she's not going to invite both of you, then don't ask at all?

I will be the first to tell you, it sucks dealing with new spouses and step-kids, but in the end, the more people who love your kids, the better off they are...in the end, this is all that matters.:hugs:


----------



## Natsby

HI Gals,
I´ve not been around much this week, but I wanted to pop in and say HAPPY CHRISTMAS! and I hope 2012 bring you all your hearts desire.:hugs::hugs::hugs::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi ladies 

Popping in here to wish all the ladies I don't get to see on the other threads Happy Holidays, hope you travel safe and enjoy the food and family. Glad to see the tail end of this year and thanking you all for your support. Hoping and praying that our collective wishes for 2012 forever bab:hugs:ies manifests!

xxx
:hugs::xmas3::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Why in the hell doesn't C just tell the woman that if she's not going to invite both of you, then don't ask at all?
> 
> I will be the first to tell you, it sucks dealing with new spouses and step-kids, but in the end, the more people who love your kids, the better off they are...in the end, this is all that matters.:hugs:

He did, which is why he isn't going. His kids have really upset him this year, one way and the other, I guess this time of year just brings it all up again and it just makes me so want a little :baby: of our own even more to be a little family together....

You're right that is all that matters but she doesn't even want me breathing on her kids let alone her new grand-daughter, leopards don't change their spots and even if she offered an olive branch I have to say I just don't trust the woman at all. So to those ends I kind of have a very detatched relationship with the 3 of them, it's got better as they've got older as they were always very guarded before but when we're together now we have fun!! 

Anyway, I've got to go, lots of luv xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nats...HI and MERRY CHRISTMAS TO YOU TOO
Jax...her loss...forget that witch LOL

Everyone...Merry Christmas again!!!

Left to get my nails done real quick and the guy at the nail place wanted some last minute Scentsy stuff as a gift for their neighbors!!! Good grief! Glad I had some stuff at home LOL...had to rush home to get a warmer and some bars to run them back to him and the the store for some stuff for tomorrow and some stocking stuffers for our fur babies...back home again...man I don't know how I got it all done HAHAHAHA

Now to shower and start working on that dinner...OY! I'm already tired and the "festivities" have not even started yet 

MUCH LOVE TO YOU ALL!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Peacebaby nats llbean ,wishing u a wonderful happy holidays ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just popping on to say Happy Christmas to all you lovely ladies :xmas6::xmas3::xmas10::xmas12::xmas16::xmas14:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Merry Christmas ladies!:hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much for helping me through all of this TTC crap; IDK what I would do if I didn't have each and everyone of you.:hugs:

I manifest babies for everyone in 2012! :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Merry Christmas ladies!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thank you so much for helping me through all of this TTC crap; IDK what I would do if I didn't have each and everyone of you.:hugs:
> 
> I manifest babies for everyone in 2012! :kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Merry Christmas to all my lovely ladies i really hope each and everyone of you gets a bfp in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

,xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Merry Christmas to all my lovely ladies i really hope each and everyone of you gets a bfp in 2012 :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Love u huni and your new pic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Beautiful ring Despie!!!


----------



## Garnet

Happy Holidays to you ladies!!! I'm chillin! I'm ready for the New Year already.. I bought a beautiful ornament to remember my lost angel Taylor. Hope you all have a wonderful New Year ahead with many baby blessings!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Happy Holidays to you ladies!!! I'm chillin! I'm ready for the New Year already.. I bought a beautiful ornament to remember my lost angel Taylor. Hope you all have a wonderful New Year ahead with many baby blessings!!

Merry Xmas sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Merry Xmas ladies :happydance:

Lovely ring despie :thumbup:

Jodes I've just noticed your status, I need to get to your journal I think :happydance:

Garnet Viking and B :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Merry Xmas ladies :happydance:
> 
> Lovely ring despie :thumbup:
> 
> Jodes I've just noticed your status, I need to get to your journal I think :happydance:
> 
> Garnet Viking and B :hugs::hugs:

haha i think i'm being overly positive but i have a good feeling about this pregnancy fx'ed :hugs:xx


----------



## LLbean

MERRY CHRISTMAS EVERYONE!!!!

Despie...LOVE the ring!

Everyone, lets get those babies in 2012!!!


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Merry Xmas ladies :happydance:
> 
> Lovely ring despie :thumbup:
> 
> Jodes I've just noticed your status, I need to get to your journal I think :happydance:
> 
> Garnet Viking and B :hugs::hugs:
> 
> haha i think i'm being overly positive but i have a good feeling about this pregnancy fx'ed :hugs:xxClick to expand...

Congrats!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

For those who celebrate, Happy Boxing Day!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> For those who celebrate, Happy Boxing Day!:hugs:

Awww your new pic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's time to manifest 2012!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's time to manifest 2012!:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is everything closed in the UK for Boxing Day?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is everything closed in the UK for Boxing Day?

No all the sales start today in the shops ,oh got me a Krups coffee maker ,just trying to set it up ,my house is a mess with toys :) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We have a federal/government holiday here, but the is no real name for it.

I think DD wants to go out and spend some of her gift cards today, so we might head out for a few.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We have a federal/government holiday here, but the is no real name for it.
> 
> I think DD wants to go out and spend some of her gift cards today, so we might head out for a ,just couldn't help myself ,everyone just stared at me in the congregation :haha::blush:.did u have a Good Xmas ..?xxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Dmom...love the avatar ;-)


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies and Happy Boxing Day!

T, glad the christening was lovely even if it made you cry :cry::hugs::hugs:

I had a nice day. Too k my aunt to church in the morning with my Mum. She had been a stalwart member of the church for all her life, doing the flowers etc until just before she went into the home. She seemed to enjoy it, she remembered all the words to all the carols and the service and it was nice that a bunch of people came up to her to say hello.

Had a good time at my sisters and a lovely Xmas dinner yum yum :xmas14::xmas12:


Back at home now and watching the obligatory Wizard of Oz :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too I love the wizard of oz ,then it's the borrowers then eastenders :thumbup:Having turkey salad and homemade chips .glad your aunt got to church ,so sweet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I love a bit of leftover turkey but you don't get it when you go to someone else's for xmas so I went to iceland to pick up another one but they were shut :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

oh yes looking forward to the borrowers :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Well didn't waste any time today! Got the Christmas stuff packed up and put away for next Christmas.. On to a Happy New Year! Ladies one thing that is bothering me totally! Am I being irrational??? Okay the first time I MC my MIL came to visit then bad things started happening after she left! 1)Lost the baby 2)Lost a cat 3)Had a fire ant infestation in our house (It was so bad for about a month) The exterminater said he's never seen one so bad. Second time I lost baby 1 week before MIL came! (You guys all know the story about her crap she pulled! 3rd time lost the baby this happen to us. 1) Kids got so sick after she left almost 2weeks 2) Lost another cat 3) baby had T18. Can you all tell me that that woman does not bring bad luck to us when she visits.. I told hubby that she is not allowed to visit if I do come up pregnant again. Am I being unfair or trying to save my next baby!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, irrational or not, I think I would feel the same :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I am with you Garnet... you guys can go see her but don't let her in the house! lol


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well dh and I both have our mojo back .oh got me the wii fit so am gonna set it up later and play it with the kids ,should be a good laugh and it means I have a plan if it's snowing outside I can still exercise inside :thumbup:Wot did u all get for Xmas?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, so glad you have your mojo back :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Hopefully everyone will start coming back on now that the main part of Xmas is over :thumbup:

Gonna keep going with decorating my house up now :happydance::happydance:

p.s. wii fit sounds ace!


----------



## Viking15

Wii fit is so fun. It will be great to do with the kids :)
Getting your mojo back is sweet! 
BF, have fun with the decorating. I'm ready to take my decorations down.


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well dh and I both have our mojo back and it feels wonderful :happydance::happydance:Had the best sex ever this morning and it was great as there was no stress or worries :thumbup:How's everyone today ,I miss all u guys ,jodes b garnet llbean ns ,jax bf indigo keekee mtbim sus sum ss mm Sarah Eva hugs peacebaby googly Anna ,please come see me soon .cant believe Xmas is over. But my Sil has invited us over today for lunch and it's her birthday ,think it will be the movies tomorrow .oh got me the wii fit so am gonna set it up later and play it with the kids ,should be a good laugh and it means I have a plan if it's snowing outside I can still exercise inside :thumbup:Wot did u all get for Xmas?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning my lovely :hugs::hugs: sounds like you got spoilt and so you should :hugs::hugs: I can't believe its over now but i've had a wonderful christmas and got lots of perfume, lush products, handbag, some clarins stuff, chocs, and ugg boots. Yes very spoilt myself. :hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning!

T that is great!

For my gifts I got something similar (fitness oriented) The Bodymedia fit thing...also a new desktop computer and a GPS

Hope all are wonderful ...oh Jodes you forgot to include a BFP on your list hehehe

We are heading out of town tonight and won't be back till January WOOO HOOO!! I will be checking via cell phone when I can


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Good morning!
> 
> T that is great!
> 
> For my gifts I got something similar (fitness oriented) The Bodymedia fit thing...also a new desktop computer and a GPS
> 
> Hope all are wonderful ...oh Jodes you forgot to include a BFP on your list hehehe
> 
> We are heading out of town tonight and won't be back till January WOOO HOOO!! I will be checking via cell phone when I can

of yeah that was the best present of all :thumbup: Have fun :hugs:xxxx


----------



## AnnaLaura

Viking15 said:


> Wii fit is so fun. It will be great to do with the kids :)
> Getting your mojo back is sweet!
> BF, have fun with the decorating. I'm ready to take my decorations down.

I already took mine down today. :nope:


----------



## Sus09

Hello Despie!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello ladies, I have missed you all! How is everyone? How was your Christmas? 
I will read the thread to catch up!.

I landed today back from Barcelona where I was spoilt by my family :happydance: It is a nice feeling. We did the "uncle poo" for gifts, I will post a video for you to see, we ate a lot of yummy things, and now we are back.
G and I are having few days to ourselves as we are not in work till the 3rd:happydance:

Now timem to read the thread:haha::blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking llbean sus Anna and bf and jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My god I have missed u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes I also use clarins hand and body lotion and beauty flash balm :thumbup:and oh got me a big box of it ,I was really spoilt 
this year plus he did all the cooking and cleaning ,Anna are u ok huni ?:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Viking llbean sus Anna and bf and jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My god I have missed u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes I also use clarins hand and body lotion and beauty flash balm :thumbup:and oh got me a big box of it ,I was really spoilt
> this year plus he did all the cooking and cleaning ,Anna are u ok huni ?:hugs:

Sounds great about the cooking and cleaning! :happydance: I'm fine, just glad for this Christmas to be over! Still kind of disappointed I didn't get to go home. I'm feeling better today. Thank you for asking.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Hello Despie!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello ladies, I have missed you all! How is everyone? How was your Christmas?
> I will read the thread to catch up!.
> 
> I landed today back from Barcelona where I was spoilt by my family :happydance: It is a nice feeling. We did the "uncle poo" for gifts, I will post a video for you to see, we ate a lot of yummy things, and now we are back.
> G and I are having few days to ourselves as we are not in work till the 3rd:happydance:
> 
> Now timem to read the thread:haha::blush:

You must post the video! Uncle Poo is just too much!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Viking llbean sus Anna and bf and jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My god I have missed u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes I also use clarins hand and body lotion and beauty flash balm :thumbup:and oh got me a big box of it ,I was really spoilt
> this year plus he did all the cooking and cleaning ,Anna are u ok huni ?:hugs:
> 
> Sounds great about the cooking and cleaning! :happydance: I'm fine, just glad for this Christmas to be over! Still kind of disappointed I didn't get to go home. I'm feeling better today. Thank you for asking.Click to expand...

I know huni and it must be hard for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Am glad to get Xmas over too if I am honest ,:kiss:Glad u are feeling better ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Good morning!
> 
> T that is great!
> 
> For my gifts I got something similar (fitness oriented) The Bodymedia fit thing...also a new desktop computer and a GPS
> 
> Hope all are wonderful ...oh Jodes you forgot to include a BFP on your list hehehe
> 
> We are heading out of town tonight and won't be back till January WOOO HOOO!! I will be checking via cell phone when I can

LL: I love your avatar with the boy and girl twin!!! When I was pregnant I had a dream that I had a boy and girl twin. My husband said while carry them in their carrier , "what are we going to do with these two.. You picture made me remember that dream... Positive thinking for you.. My friend did IVF three times and lost two then got twin girls...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Good morning!
> 
> T that is great!
> 
> For my gifts I got something similar (fitness oriented) The Bodymedia fit thing...also a new desktop computer and a GPS
> 
> Hope all are wonderful ...oh Jodes you forgot to include a BFP on your list hehehe
> 
> We are heading out of town tonight and won't be back till January WOOO HOOO!! I will be checking via cell phone when I can
> 
> LL: I love your avatar with the boy and girl twin!!! When I was pregnant I had a dream that I had a boy and girl twin. My husband said while carry them in their carrier , "what are we going to do with these two.. You picture made me remember that dream... Positive thinking for you.. My friend did IVF three times and lost two then got twin girls...Click to expand...

Well I have lost two as well, one was a chemical and the last one was the IVF so... Let's see if they both come through hehehe

Glad you like my twins and that it brought back a good memory. It will happen Garnet!


----------



## Viking15

Where's Dmom? Did she survive the Christmas trip?


----------



## LLbean

Good question, where is Brooke?


----------



## AnnaLaura

And Northstar, has she been on?


----------



## dachsundmom

Here I am! :haha:

I have family here until after the New Year, so I need to be careful about when I log on...:nope: It has been eventful and I will be very happy when the family drama ends. I do get to go back to work today, but I don't have a full staff bc of vacations, so IDK how much I can be here.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hear there is some good news I need to go an check, so I am going to try and play catch up...if I don't respond to all of you, it's not bc I am ignoring anyone.

So, let me cover my bases now...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for my ladies!


----------



## Desperado167

So glad to hear from u Brooke ,I missed u loads ,:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've missed all of you too! :hugs:

I forgot to mention, NS is at her parents until the first of the year and she doesn't have a laptop with her, so she cannot get onto BnB...but, she had a good holiday and is safe.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I've missed all of you too! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention, NS is at her parents until the first of the year and she doesn't have a laptop with her, so she cannot get onto BnB...but, she had a good holiday and is safe.:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, are you using your CBFM this cycle? I don't see it on your chart.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, are you using your CBFM this cycle? I don't see it on your chart.

Just saved it ,thanks I didn't even know I could save it on my chart :thumbup:I am a day behind with it thou as it says day 8 and I am on day nine ,I was able to reset it too .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I OV as early as I normally do, CD10-12, is that enough time for the monitor to pick up my cycles?:flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I've missed all of you too! :hugs:
> 
> I forgot to mention, NS is at her parents until the first of the year and she doesn't have a laptop with her, so she cannot get onto BnB...but, she had a good holiday and is safe.:thumbup:

I was wondering where you were!! Always liked your input and comments!!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If I OV as early as I normally do, CD10-12, is that enough time for the monitor to pick up my cycles?:flower:

I hope soo darling ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well I feel finally good today!!! I am optimistic about all the events of the New Year!!! I slept so good and had a dream about running away to join a circus. I guess I watched the movie Water for Elephants and it reflected it in my dreams.. We are going to be moving to Little Rock AR for two years! My husband got selected for a great new job!!! I won't have any friends there but always seem to find some...There is lots to do and I'm going to be about 15hr away from Denver where my oldest Daughter is....4 hours from Dallas and about 1 1/2 hour from Memphis Tn. I am looking forward to all the different things in that region.. I'm done with the Beach although I will miss my local friends dearly...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I feel finally good today!!! I am optimistic about all the events of the New Year!!! I slept so good and had a dream about running away to join a circus. I guess I watched the movie Water for Elephants and it reflected it in my dreams.. We are going to be moving to Little Rock AR for two years! My husband got selected for a great new job!!! I won't have any friends there but always seem to find some...There is lots to do and I'm going to be about 15hr away from Denver where my oldest Daughter is....4 hours from Dallas and about 1 1/2 hour from Memphis Tn. I am looking forward to all the different things in that region.. I'm done with the Beach although I will miss my local friends dearly...

Seems like things are finally looking up for you g. Great u will be closer to your dd ,hopefully the new year will bring new hope for us all too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well I feel finally good today!!! I am optimistic about all the events of the New Year!!! I slept so good and had a dream about running away to join a circus. I guess I watched the movie Water for Elephants and it reflected it in my dreams.. We are going to be moving to Little Rock AR for two years! My husband got selected for a great new job!!! I won't have any friends there but always seem to find some...There is lots to do and I'm going to be about 15hr away from Denver where my oldest Daughter is....4 hours from Dallas and about 1 1/2 hour from Memphis Tn. I am looking forward to all the different things in that region.. I'm done with the Beach although I will miss my local friends dearly...
> 
> Seems like things are finally looking up for you g. Great u will be closer to your dd ,hopefully the new year will bring new hope for us all too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well it starting out pretty good with two BP's from two of the ladies in this thread!!! So excited for them!! More will be coming in 2012!!!:thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

I think u are right g ,are you starting next month ttc ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay, B is here (briefly!) :happydance::happydance:

Garnet, good to hear you have some great plans for the new year, it must be exciting to go and live in a new place and it sounds like you are great at making new friends :happydance::happydance:

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay, B is here (briefly!) :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Garnet, good to hear you have some great plans for the new year, it must be exciting to go and live in a new place and it sounds like you are great at making new friends :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone

Morning lovely ,I take it you have tested ,are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous ladies!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just a quick message to tell you that I am preparing the "uncle poo" video so that I can upload it and you can all see it! 
Hope that you all have a laugh with it :haha: I warn you, some mad members of my family are kicking the log for their presents :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just a quick message to tell you that I am preparing the "uncle poo" video so that I can upload it and you can all see it!
> Hope that you all have a laugh with it :haha: I warn you, some mad members of my family are kicking the log for their presents :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am just getting the popcorn :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> I think u are right g ,are you starting next month ttc ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

No I don't want to deal with that right now! We are just going to have SEX and see what happens and if it meant to be it will be. I really want to lose at least 20-30 pounds. I will get the clearance hopefully next week to start running and have sex again. I want to run again because it clears my mind of clutter and saddness. I have really have to also get a crown done on my teeth and get new glasses because you really can't do those two things when you are pregnant...:flower:


----------



## Sus09

First let me introduce "Caga Tió" aka "Uncle Poo":haha:
It is the photo here. the links are as follows, first everyone sings in one room while "uncle poo" gets ready for his sticks, and then everyone hits the poor log to that they get their presents. Fortunately Uncle Poo was not constipated this year and gave us lots :haha::haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uZTC9IzhfaY&feature=youtu.be

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7imPw3wOqc4

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QNNfscIKz40&feature=youtu.be

The actors and terrible singers are my cousins :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







100_4402.jpg
File size: 33.1 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay, B is here (briefly!) :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Garnet, good to hear you have some great plans for the new year, it must be exciting to go and live in a new place and it sounds like you are great at making new friends :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone

Thanks Butterfly we have moved almost every two years since I meet my husband 9 years ago. We have lived in the following cities Seattle WA, St Louis MO, San Antonio TX, Kansas City KS, Portland OR, Virginia Beach VA and finally onto Little Rock AR for two years. It has been stressful at times but Hubby and I have gotten good at moving. We will probably freak out when we finally get to stay in on place...:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

G am thinking along the same lines as you ,2012 will be a new start for me .am planning to get me and oh fit and to feel better both physically and emotionally ,oh hasn't any to loose but I do and I want to step up my healthy eating and walking plan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:haha::haha:I loved it ,thanks for sharing ,I want to hit uncle poo :cry::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well it is easy to make, paint a face on a log, ask you children to feed it, and on Christmas ever you all hit the crap out of it:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Jokes appart, it is a great tradition for the children, they really believe that the magic log had been eating and it is giving them pressies!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well it is easy to make, paint a face on a log, ask you children to feed it, and on Christmas ever you all hit the crap out of it:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jokes appart, it is a great tradition for the children, they really believe that the magic log had been eating and it is giving them pressies!

Awwww bless them ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:My kids would love it ,:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sus, I have never heard of that tradition before BnB. I have been flying to Spain for years and no one has ever mentioned it. I am too afraid to ask passengers about it because of the Caga part. My DH is from Peru an he definitely says cagar all the time, but for them it isn't something you say in polite company. Do they do it all over Spain or is it a Cataluña thing? I would love to know more about the tradition and what it evolved from. Is it a newer tradition? I am guessing there is no Santa then. I can't believe I've never talked with any of my passengers about this. Thanks for the videos. 
I'm hoping for a better year in 2012, too. 2011 has been really horrible. My DH got fired and was unemployed for 5 months. My father in law died. A friend of my DH was in a car accident and was killed by a drunk driver. And then the MC. I'm ready for a better year, and some happy news. I'm also back on the wagon for healthy eating, weight loss and exercise! Now bring on a sticky bean!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,:hugs::cry::cry:U have had an awful year sweetie ,this year has just got to get better ,:hugs:Am so sorry 2011 was so difficult ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It will be a better year for ALL of us!!! :thumbup::flower::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Uncle Poo! :haha:

Ok, 2012 has to be better bc I am about to lose my marbles.:wacko:

Garnet, is your DH military?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Uncle Poo! :haha:
> 
> Ok, 2012 has to be better bc I am about to lose my marbles.:wacko:
> 
> Garnet, is your DH military?

Wots up b ,who's annoying you :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just mean TTC in general; I really think I am about over it.:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I just mean TTC in general; I really think I am about over it.:wacko::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes I thought it was the whole xmas /family was driving u nuts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's things been with u and oh ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Viking, Uncle Poo is only celebrated in the region of Catalunya, in the rest of Spain they don´t do it, in fact each region does something very different for Christmas, there is not one tradition in the whole country. 
The presents in Spain are given on the 6th of January, when the 3 kings took gifts for baby jesus. So on the 5th evening kids leave their shoes outside their doors, give water to the kamels and a glass of champagne and some sweets for the kings so that the kings give them presents:haha: Christmas day is only for family gathering and eat lots, and lots and lots :xmas14: :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, the damn fam is driving me nuts too.:haha:

DH is good...can't complain and he is thrilled to see his family; they are good people, so I am glad to have them in our lives, I just get very stressed when a lot of people are around. I like things very quiet.:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I like things quiet too! I also get stressed when I have lots of people in the house, as much as I like having people around... 
It is great thought that they are lovely people!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, the damn fam is driving me nuts too.:haha:
> 
> DH is good...can't complain and he is thrilled to see his family; they are good people, so I am glad to have them in our lives, I just get very stressed when a lot of people are around. I like things very quiet.:wacko:

I am very much like that too ,the madness unsettles me and I like it just being me my oh and the kids ,but I am looking forward to Tuesday wen it will be just me and my ds for a whole week ,as the others go back to school /work ,:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus09 said:


> Well it is easy to make, paint a face on a log, ask you children to feed it, and on Christmas ever you all hit the crap out of it:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Jokes appart, it is a great tradition for the children, they really believe that the magic log had been eating and it is giving them pressies!

Oh, I love it! I love traditions that only children can believe, like this, Santa Claus, the Tooth Fairy, etc. I believed in Santa Claus so long my mother finally had to tell me the truth because she thought I was getting too old. :blush:

Your family looks so fun, too! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I think u are right g ,are you starting next month ttc ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No I don't want to deal with that right now! We are just going to have SEX and see what happens and if it meant to be it will be. I really want to lose at least 20-30 pounds. I will get the clearance hopefully next week to start running and have sex again. I want to run again because it clears my mind of clutter and saddness. I have really have to also get a crown done on my teeth and get new glasses because you really can't do those two things when you are pregnant...:flower:Click to expand...

This sounds like a great plan. I've had several runners tell me the same thing, that it clears out the mind. I really hope you'll have a great 2012.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> G am thinking along the same lines as you ,2012 will be a new start for me .am planning to get me and oh fit and to feel better both physically and emotionally ,oh hasn't any to loose but I do and I want to step up my healthy eating and walking plan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

How is the Wii Fit going? :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Ahhh, survivied it!! :yipee:

Dmom, totally get you about not wanting loads of people around (only child syndrome again :blush:) but didn't have to worry about it this year as it's just been me, DH and my Mum and she went home yesterday as she has relatives coming for New Year. 

Sus, glad you had a good time in Barca with your family!!!

Despie, that ring is a beaut!!! Get shaking that booty on the wii fit!! :happydance:

Garnet, :thumbup: love the new action plan for 2012

Butterfly, hope the decorating's going okay?:winkwink:

Jodes, Wow!!! Go Mumma!!!!! Sure hope this one does as it's told and stays put!!!!

Hey who else got a BFP??? :shrug:

AnnaLaura, sorry you couldn't get home to your family, I hope you can change that for next Christmas :hugs:

Nats, where are you???? :shrug:

AFM, I feel on a right downer but am not going to the barstools get me yet!!!!!:winkwink:

Right, must go change my avatar and sig, speak soon :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, did AF rear her ugly head?


----------



## Jax41

No, she's due Saturday, not out of the woods yet......and am resisting the urge to POAS because I've got them in the house!!!!!

Are you okay, have you dropped TTC/SA while the damn fam are around?x


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my MIL knows the jizz is dead, but she is kind enough to never speak of it.:haha:

I guess jizzing in a cup is pretty popular on DH's side of the family, so it was par for the course.:wacko: 

I am sorry that you are having your moment, but you are totally allowed to have it, so please don't apologize.:hugs: I know it seems like she has everything you want, but I can also bet, that if the tables were turned, there are aspects of your life, that she would want...:thumbup:

Let's give her the ex wife! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl: That's mean, but I like it!!!:thumbup: She doesn't deserve that I feel so ashamed of how I feel, let alone writing it, so am going to delete that bit from my other post..... Thanks for making me smile :flower:

Your MIL sounds nice. Does that mean that your DH's brother's have had to do the same.

Hey, you didn't say if you got your F off diamond ring or not on Xmas Day???


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> G am thinking along the same lines as you ,2012 will be a new start for me .am planning to get me and oh fit and to feel better both physically and emotionally ,oh hasn't any to loose but I do and I want to step up my healthy eating and walking plan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How is the Wii Fit going? :happydance:Click to expand...

Still in the box :blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :rofl::rofl: That's mean, but I like it!!!:thumbup: She doesn't deserve that I feel so ashamed of how I feel, let alone writing it, so am going to delete that bit from my other post..... Thanks for making me smile :flower:
> 
> Your MIL sounds nice. Does that mean that your DH's brother's have had to do the same.
> 
> Hey, you didn't say if you got your F off diamond ring or not on Xmas Day???

:cry:I missed the deleted post :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Jax is back:happydance:

Yes B did you get the ring? :flower:

Despie, get that wii fit out of the box :grr:

Decorating is going well although I did scare myself trying to get to the top of the 20ft wall on the 2nd landing :dohh::haha:

Went to see Cinderella on ice tonight which was lovely :thumbup:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> G am thinking along the same lines as you ,2012 will be a new start for me .am planning to get me and oh fit and to feel better both physically and emotionally ,oh hasn't any to loose but I do and I want to step up my healthy eating and walking plan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How is the Wii Fit going? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Still in the box :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk bf ,Cinderella on ice .how lovely,bet it was fab ,are u ever gonna stop decorating and have a rest :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus best of luck for today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:N,s I miss you :cry:But hope u are having a lovely time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Can't wait to hear all your news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies I feel brilliant today ,I started the Australian she oak a few days ago and I feel brilliant ,I haven't had ny side effects apart from being more relaxed and happier and I def have more cm so I am gonna continue with it ,the only info I have on it is it's meant to help with fertility and stress so thats good enough for me :thumbup:I am running out of fertilaid so ordered more and I am desperate to use the soy so I think wen af comes in January I will stop the fertilaid for a few weeks and take the soy ,it's worked for jodes each time so maybe it will work for me ,as for oh and I life has been so nice and I hope it continues into my fertile period next week ,our sex life is great and we have been getting on brilliantly ,:hugs:How's everyone else jodes b bf jax sus ns Garnet sum indigo keeks Anna pb mtbim llbean mm and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How are you today?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

T, I'm not convinced a out the soy for me anyway. I took it for 2 months and both months my post O temps were very low, this month barely over my normal coverline, so I wonder if it has messed up my hormones. Don't forget soy is pretty much oestrogen so if you need progesterone later I wonder if it is a good idea :shrug: maybe some of the other ladies will have more info :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> T, I'm not convinced a out the soy for me anyway. I took it for 2 months and both months my post O temps were very low, this month barely over my normal coverline, so I wonder if it has messed up my hormones. Don't forget soy is pretty much oestrogen so if you need progesterone later I wonder if it is a good idea :shrug: maybe some of the other ladies will have more info :flower:

Thanks m ,I hadn't thought of that ,:hugs::hugs:Wot would I do without you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Afternoon my lovely friend. yeah the soy worked for me and many other ladies its worth a shot for one cycle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls...:hugs:

T, if you are willing to sacrifice a cycle, then I would say try the soy and, if anything, you will satisfy your curiosity.

It's one of those things, you won't know if it will screw up your cycle, unless you try it. If you are going to do it, stop the FA when AF starts, to give the vitex time to get out of your system.

You can start the FA again, after you have a confirmed OV.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls...:hugs:
> 
> T, if you are willing to sacrifice a cycle, then I would say try the soy and, if anything, you will satisfy your curiosity.
> 
> It's one of those things, you won't know if it will screw up your cycle, unless you try it. If you are going to do it, stop the FA when AF starts, to give the vitex time to get out of your system.
> 
> You can start the FA again, after you have a confirmed OV.:flower:

That's exactly wot my plans were,thanks b ,u know me too well ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> T, I'm not convinced a out the soy for me anyway. I took it for 2 months and both months my post O temps were very low, this month barely over my normal coverline, so I wonder if it has messed up my hormones. Don't forget soy is pretty much oestrogen so if you need progesterone later I wonder if it is a good idea :shrug: maybe some of the other ladies will have more info :flower:
> 
> Thanks m ,I hadn't thought of that ,:hugs::hugs:Wot would I do without you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It work for me twice along with my softcups and preseed... Good luck!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well ladies I feel brilliant today ,I started the Australian she oak a few days ago and I feel brilliant ,I haven't had ny side effects apart from being more relaxed and happier and I def have more cm so I am gonna continue with it ,the only info I have on it is it's meant to help with fertility and stress so thats good enough for me :thumbup:I am running out of fertilaid so ordered more and I am desperate to use the soy so I think wen af comes in January I will stop the fertilaid for a few weeks and take the soy ,it's worked for jodes each time so maybe it will work for me ,as for oh and I life has been so nice and I hope it continues into my fertile period next week ,our sex life is great and we have been getting on brilliantly ,:hugs:How's everyone else jodes b bf jax sus ns Garnet sum indigo keeks Anna pb mtbim llbean mm and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Where did you get the she oak?? Was it online???


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, didn't you take a fairly low dose of soy?


----------



## Desperado167

Yes g I got it online at Baldwins :thumbup:,anything is worth a try for me ATM ,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, didn't you take a fairly low dose of soy?

'Yes I took the only 1 tablet which was only 34mg. The first time. The second time I took it I only took 64 mg days 5-9 just like my first round of clomid. So l don't know if it was that or the softcups. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I think the small boost of estrogen was just what you needed...my mind isn't totally made up on the SCs yet, lol.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Jax is back:happydance:
> 
> Yes B did you get the ring? :flower:
> 
> Despie, get that wii fit out of the box :grr:
> 
> Decorating is going well although I did scare myself trying to get to the top of the 20ft wall on the 2nd landing :dohh::haha:
> 
> Went to see Cinderella on ice tonight which was lovely :thumbup:

Blimey Butterfly, you go careful up there!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Hi! How you all doing?

Garnet, Inkdchick really rates the She Oak, it's an Australian Bush Flower remedy, might be worth a go :shrug:

Despie, glad you're so in luuuurve at the moment :happydance:

Dmom, when do your damn fam leave?

I'm back to work on Tuesday, back to normality :haha:!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi J!

No, I have family here until next Tues-Wed...:cry: Yes, FML...I say it every chance I get.:haha:

Oh, I did get the ring for Xmas, but am yet to wear it. I just read a story on the internet yesterday, where a couple found a flushed ring 30 years later, when they replaced the toilet and crushed it with a hammer.

So, I've asked N for a new toilet and a hammer.:blush: He said no.:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Hi B!

Now that made me laugh!!! :haha: I reckon your ring will turn up some day too. Surely a new loo and a hammer would've been cheaper??? :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Hi J!
> 
> No, I have family here until next Tues-Wed...:cry: Yes, FML...I say it every chance I get.:haha:
> 
> Oh, I did get the ring for Xmas, but am yet to wear it. I just read a story on the internet yesterday, where a couple found a flushed ring 30 years later, when they replaced the toilet and crushed it with a hammer.
> 
> So, I've asked N for a new toilet and a hammer.:blush: He said no.:wacko:

:rofl::rofl::haha::cry::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, have you tested yet? I have EVERYTHING XED for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

CD1 4 me, you're not getting shot of me yet!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,o ,:thumbup:How's everyone else ,any plans for the new year ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> CD1 4 me, you're not getting shot of me yet!!!!! :haha::haha:

Aw jax am sorry Hun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey girls, hope everyone here is fine and dandy. Sorry I've not been around much, I didn't want to foist my grumpy mood on everyone...but, am feeling better today so onwards and upwards!

We're doing bog all for new year but I don't mind. Just me, OH and the furbs and some trash telly, nibbles and beer. Then at midnight we'll watch the firework display (we can see it from our house so we don't even have to go out :thumbup:) then I'll get maudlin, then I'll go to bed lol.
I'm hoping 2012 brings a BFP fest for all you lovelies and sticky beans and healthy babelets and I'm manifesting hard :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Jax, despie, Dmom (what does FML mean???), LL, jodes, garnet, indigo, butterfly (careful now!), NS, sus, nats and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks fml=fuck me like ,I think :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Keeks fml=fuck me like ,I think :haha:

:haha::haha::haha: me likey!


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks ,your new year sounds lovely ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks fml=fuck me like ,I think :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: me likey!Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Hi T and Keekee my lovely gorgeous ladies. I'm making sure you both get your bfp in 2012praying really hard for you both. Keekee were not doing much for new year just staying in and watching shitty tv. My dad said go out and enjoy yourselves but i really can't be arsed.....T so glad you had some me time for yourself not long now till your ovulating :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> Hi T and Keekee my lovely gorgeous ladies. I'm making sure you both get your bfp in 2012praying really hard for you both. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you lovely! :hugs::hugs::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Jax - sorry for CD1 :grr: :hugs: Yes I tested a couple of days ago and BFN. Have one more test which i will use tomorrow before I go out and get smashed :haha::haha::haha: but not expecting anything different :nope:

Despie, :dohh: for incestuous rabbits! :haha::haha:

Jodes, yeah, sometimes it gets a bit of a chore to make yourself go out for New Year when you can't be arsed :hugs::hugs:

Ladies, I'm sorry if I don't get to your journals much from now on - I'm just going to be popping on and off a bit more now the ttc is done but I will be on this thread mostly plus a couple of others :hugs::hugs::hugs: urging you lot on for your sticky BFPs :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

FML=Fuck my life, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi Jax - sorry for CD1 :grr: :hugs: Yes I tested a couple of days ago and BFN. Have one more test which i will use tomorrow before I go out and get smashed :haha::haha::haha: but not expecting anything different :nope:
> 
> Despie, :dohh: for incestuous rabbits! :haha::haha:
> 
> Jodes, yeah, sometimes it gets a bit of a chore to make yourself go out for New Year when you can't be arsed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I'm sorry if I don't get to your journals much from now on - I'm just going to be popping on and off a bit more now the ttc is done but I will be on this thread mostly plus a couple of others :hugs::hugs::hugs: urging you lot on for your sticky BFPs :thumbup:

awww i'm sorry for your bfn :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: i was really hoping this was your month. So is this it? Or do you think you might have another shot? Your a lovely lady and you deserve to have happiness in your life. I really hope everything works out for you M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Can someone tell me how i use the spoiler to hide my sig please? I don't want to be insensitive xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I answered you about your rabbits and the OLC on the other thread.:hugs:

I cannot keep up with everyone until I am family free...but, I am thinking about each and every one of you.:hugs::kiss:

As far as my NYE plans, we are staying in bc I don't like to be out on the roads for the holiday, but we are with the family for activites on Sunday and Monday....FML.:haha: I say that a lot lately.:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jodes2011 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax - sorry for CD1 :grr: :hugs: Yes I tested a couple of days ago and BFN. Have one more test which i will use tomorrow before I go out and get smashed :haha::haha::haha: but not expecting anything different :nope:
> 
> Despie, :dohh: for incestuous rabbits! :haha::haha:
> 
> Jodes, yeah, sometimes it gets a bit of a chore to make yourself go out for New Year when you can't be arsed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I'm sorry if I don't get to your journals much from now on - I'm just going to be popping on and off a bit more now the ttc is done but I will be on this thread mostly plus a couple of others :hugs::hugs::hugs: urging you lot on for your sticky BFPs :thumbup:
> 
> awww i'm sorry for your bfn :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: i was really hoping this was your month. So is this it? Or do you think you might have another shot? Your a lovely lady and you deserve to have happiness in your life. I really hope everything works out for you M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Aw thanks hon you brought a :cry: to my eyes :hugs::hugs: Yep, it is done with the ex for now although in the username of a lovely other BNB member Never say Never but I can't really see it happening now at my age :jo::haha::haha::haha: so I will lurk a bit but obviously have to see all my dear BNB ladies get their :baby: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,I second wot jodes says ,u are a lovely lady and deserve only the best in life ,I hope u get a new years miracle or at least another shot ,love always t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks T :cry:, we all have to believe in miracles right? :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

And bf I have seen pics of you and u are in great shape and remember our grandmothers and their mothers were having babies in their forties and things have moved on a lot since then ,u are not too old :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks T :cry:, we all have to believe in miracles right? :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes and I believe in yours ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> And bf I have seen pics of you and u are in great shape and remember our grandmothers and their mothers were having babies in their forties and things have moved on a lot since then ,u are not too old :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I answered you about your rabbits and the OLC on the other thread.:hugs:
> 
> I cannot keep up with everyone until I am family free...but, I am thinking about each and every one of you.:hugs::kiss:
> 
> As far as my NYE plans, we are staying in bc I don't like to be out on the roads for the holiday, but we are with the family for activites on Sunday and Monday....FML.:haha: I say that a lot lately.:nope:

Roll on tuesday then wen we will have you all to ourselves :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Jax - sorry for CD1 :grr: :hugs: Yes I tested a couple of days ago and BFN. Have one more test which i will use tomorrow before I go out and get smashed :haha::haha::haha: but not expecting anything different :nope:
> 
> Despie, :dohh: for incestuous rabbits! :haha::haha:
> 
> Jodes, yeah, sometimes it gets a bit of a chore to make yourself go out for New Year when you can't be arsed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ladies, I'm sorry if I don't get to your journals much from now on - I'm just going to be popping on and off a bit more now the ttc is done but I will be on this thread mostly plus a couple of others :hugs::hugs::hugs: urging you lot on for your sticky BFPs :thumbup:
> 
> awww i'm sorry for your bfn :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: i was really hoping this was your month. So is this it? Or do you think you might have another shot? Your a lovely lady and you deserve to have happiness in your life. I really hope everything works out for you M xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Aw thanks hon you brought a :cry: to my eyes :hugs::hugs: Yep, it is done with the ex for now although in the username of a lovely other BNB member Never say Never but I can't really see it happening now at my age :jo::haha::haha::haha: so I will lurk a bit but obviously have to see all my dear BNB ladies get their :baby: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Is there a possibility you could use a sperm donor and have IUI? Or is that not an option? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

I did start researching places for jizz, yesterday.:blush::haha:

N said hell no...but, I am keeping my options open.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I did start researching places for jizz, yesterday.:blush::haha:
> 
> N said hell no...but, I am keeping my options open.:haha:

Well he would never know as long as u pick a ginger donor :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I did start researching places for jizz, yesterday.:blush::haha:
> 
> N said hell no...but, I am keeping my options open.:haha:
> 
> Well he would never know as long as u pick a ginger donor :haha:Click to expand...

Good plan, pick a ginge donor and don't tell him :haha::haha::haha:

Jodes, I don;t think I would but maybe I will think again in the new year :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

N told me now he will demand a DNA test if we ever have a kid. I told him he's a bigger dumbass than I thought he was, if he won't notice a cryo tank full of frozen jizz sitting in our living room.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> N told me now he will demand a DNA test if we ever have a kid. I told him he's a bigger dumbass than I thought he was, if he won't notice a cryo tank full of frozen jizz sitting in our living room.:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> N told me now he will demand a DNA test if we ever have a kid. I told him he's a bigger dumbass than I thought he was, if he won't notice a cryo tank full of frozen jizz sitting in our living room.:haha:


:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

BF, I can only echo what jodes and despie said and hope that something changes for you in the new year :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Here's to little miracles! :drunk:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, can't bear the thought of you not being here with all of us....I'm hoping for NY miracles for you too!! If you're planning on getting trashed then maybe you'll have pickled egg so it'll take bit longer for the BFP to show!!!!:thumbup::haha:

Dmom, so c'mon let us in on the 'family activities' then:winkwink:

I'm spending NY Eve with my Mum and my Auntie!!! OMG it's going to be a riot when we hit the sherry and get the scrabble out!!!:thumbup: DH is going to watch the Arsenal game with his buddies, he will come home worse for wear!

Keekee, agree with you about feeling maudlin....I always have to shrug that New Year, blank page, what am I going to do, what should I have done feeling off too...I'll be thinking about you hun :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:hugs:At last ,god I have missed u girl ,:hugs::hugs:My oh has just brought me in a tube of kola Kobe tubes ,it's a schnapps shots for me to drink tomorrow nite :haha:I nearly give it to the kids ,I thought it was sweets :blush:


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee: Despie!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I've missed you too :hugs::hugs:

Like it!!:winkwink: You've probably already written this somewhere else but what did you get in your secret santa stocking from DH on Xmas night????!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :yipee::yipee: Despie!!!!! :wohoo::wohoo: I've missed you too :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Like it!!:winkwink: You've probably already written this somewhere else but what did you get in your secret santa stocking from DH on Xmas night????!!!!

Got my ring ,some sweets ,some chocolate condoms ,yuk and some chocolate body spread :haha:Also got a lovely all in one Lacey body from Ann summers ,just all trashy stuff really ,:blush:But it's all just for a laugh ,:)


----------



## Jax41

Hey, that ring wasn't trash, it was gorgeous!! So I take it you've tried the choc condoms out then hmm??:winkwink: I'm going to see what's in the Ann Summers sale, I need help!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I did start researching places for jizz, yesterday.:blush::haha:
> 
> N said hell no...but, I am keeping my options open.:haha:
> 
> Well he would never know as long as u pick a ginger donor :haha:Click to expand...

Omg too funny :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hey, that ring wasn't trash, it was gorgeous!! So I take it you've tried the choc condoms out then hmm??:winkwink: I'm going to see what's in the Ann Summers sale, I need help!!!!

No my ring was beautiful :thumbup:,chocolate condoms yuk ,yeah go to the sale even if it's just for a laugh ,might as well keep the fire burning :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Well guess I wasn't ready to go to the park!!! My hormones haven't settled yet and I started :cry::cry::cry: because I saw the cutest little baby girl with the cutest outfit on and wondered it I'd ever have another baby with the bad luck I've had... Ooh well went to Cheesecake factory for lunch and it was good..:thumbup: I guess I need more time to let the hormones settle...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well guess I wasn't ready to go to the park!!! My hormones haven't settled yet and I started :cry::cry::cry: because I saw the cutest little baby girl with the cutest outfit on and wondered it I'd ever have another baby with the bad luck I've had... Ooh well went to Cheesecake factory for lunch and it was good..:thumbup: I guess I need more time to let the hormones settle...

:hugs::hugs:Yes g ,u def need to give yourself some time ,:hugs::hugs:U are still mourning the loss of your little baby,here's to 2012 ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Well guess I wasn't ready to go to the park!!! My hormones haven't settled yet and I started :cry::cry::cry: because I saw the cutest little baby girl with the cutest outfit on and wondered it I'd ever have another baby with the bad luck I've had... Ooh well went to Cheesecake factory for lunch and it was good..:thumbup: I guess I need more time to let the hormones settle...

Garnet :hugs: just when you feel you've got it under control.....I don't think you can ever completely 'put a lid' on emotions like these. Big hugs :hugs: and the cheesecake sounds fab :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

^^^WjaxS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

But damn, now I want pasta Da Vinci from the Cheesecake factory, lol.:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, don't put too much pressure on yourself to heal too soon hon, it will surely be a journey :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Love Cheesecake Factory too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

God, what a day, tax return done AND CD1 :nope: I'm off for a LARGE :wine: 

Big hugs, catchya all later :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Have fun J!:flower:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Garnet. 
BF, I agree with the others. You so deserve to have your dream. I hope you will consider the different options available to you.
Jax, I'm glad to see you aren't giving up! 
I am glad to see some of us returning from the Holidays. I've been lonely without all of the posts I normally get to read. I feel like I know some of you and your personalities pretty well. The community on here just really helps me. Thanks ladies.


----------



## LLbean

Sorry ladies been crazy busy on this trip but hugs to all and we also went to cheesecake factory tonight.... OMG have you tried the fried Mac and Cheese???? Lord why did I have to discover such deliciousness...


----------



## googly

*Fried* Mac and Cheese? OMG! I wants...

Hi Gals, hope everyone had a great Christmas! And Happy New Year for tonight :wine:

We had a nice Christmas, just me and DH on Christmas day and we couldn't really do much as we were both on call. But had a nice picnic on the beach and lounged around a lot! Then my parents came in Boxing Day and we went up north for a few days with them - did some big treks - good to burn off some of that Christmas eating!

Well I hope everyone is well and had a good holiday xxxxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning googly ,happy new year for you too ,:hugs::hugs:It's hard to believe 2011 is almost over , :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,I have a busy day ahead but just wanted to wish u all an amazing new year. Let's kick the witches ass this year and join together and show everyone that we can and will get a sticky bean :happydance::happydance:Love u all loads ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

MornIng ladies :hi:

Googly that sound a lovely Xmas :thumbup:

VIking thanks :hugs:

LL that sounds exceedingly fattening but nice lol!

Despie have a lovely day and yes I hope you can all kick that witch's butt in 2012 :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning m ,how are u feeling today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heal the past ,Live the present and dream the future ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Heal the past ,Live the present and dream the future ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

well put T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Heal the past ,Live the present and dream the future ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> 
> Great post!!!:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: nicely put T indeed :thumbup:

Am feeling Ok today, got my expected BFN so bring on the booze, although tbh I am a bit passed getting really drunk at any time now lol, but will be having a few :wine:

Am looking forward to next year funnily enough, I feel there will be lots of opportunites and some more change and maybe some good things. I bought some land about 8 years ago and the developer went bust before it was put in my name but it looks like there is a chance I might get my money back next year (£8k) which would be great to pay off all my debts :yipee:

I'll sell my house and buy a project :happydance:, get my home back to myself (not that my lodger is a problem but I like my own space and to be able to walk round naked if I want to :haha:). I'm going to go on a singles holiday, make sure I play some golf, I've got my month in Dubai where I will be marshalling at the Dubai Desert Classic so if anyone watches golf look out for me on the telly lol. And to cap off this year I just sold 2 paintings :happydance::happydance: so life is OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:

All that I need to see now is a few sticky BFPs on here....


----------



## dachsundmom

M, it does sound wonderful! :happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hope everyone has a prosperous, peaceful, healthy and love filled 2012!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: nicely put T indeed :thumbup:
> 
> Am feeling Ok today, got my expected BFN so bring on the booze, although tbh I am a bit passed getting really drunk at any time now lol, but will be having a few :wine:
> 
> Am looking forward to next year funnily enough, I feel there will be lots of opportunites and some more change and maybe some good things. I bought some land about 8 years ago and the developer went bust before it was put in my name but it looks like there is a chance I might get my money back next year (£8k) which would be great to pay off all my debts :yipee:
> 
> I'll sell my house and buy a project :happydance:, get my home back to myself (not that my lodger is a problem but I like my own space and to be able to walk round naked if I want to :haha:). I'm going to go on a singles holiday, make sure I play some golf, I've got my month in Dubai where I will be marshalling at the Dubai Desert Classic so if anyone watches golf look out for me on the telly lol. And to cap off this year I just sold 2 paintings :happydance::happydance: so life is OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> All that I need to see now is a few sticky BFPs on here....

Thats sounds fab M :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

M your plans do sound amazing ,I might be having a few drinks tonight too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> M your plans do sound amazing ,I might be having a few drinks tonight too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Yay for a few drinks, at least you are not in the TWW yet :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> M your plans do sound amazing ,I might be having a few drinks tonight too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yay for a few drinks, at least you are not in the TWW yet :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know ,:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

What would it really matter if you all had a few drinks??? I mean there are women out there that booze it up and get pregnant without trying...Might as well have some fun!!


----------



## googly

I tell you what, this last cycle, the BFP one, was the one cycle in 11 where I boozed it up the whole cycle (until I tested of course, but yeah up to and including the night before the BFP). I had been so good all the other months - in the name of ttc - but this one I was on holiday for most of it and thought 'f¥ck it'... 

So it's true, alcohol *does* get you pregnant! :thumbup::thumbup: :D :D


----------



## dachsundmom

I really hope everyone stays safe and has a wonderful NYE!!:happydance:

I will be so happy when life gets back to normal next week.:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> M your plans do sound amazing ,I might be having a few drinks tonight too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yay for a few drinks, at least you are not in the TWW yet :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ,:winkwink:Click to expand...

have a few for me T :happydance: Happy New Year everyone. xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Tmitchell167/54d2fb60.jpg

yum yum!!!!! How come your on here? Shouldn't you be getting pissed haha! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

kids have just got out the wii so thought I would nip on ,how's you feeling?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1183.photobucket.com/albums/x477/Tmitchell167/54d2fb60.jpg
> 
> yum yum!!!!! How come your on here? Shouldn't you be getting pissed haha! xxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Have just cleaned up the mess and kids have just got out the wii so thought I would nip on ,how's you feeling?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

haha! I've managed to get my little ones asleep :happydance: Oliver and Aaron are with their dad over New Year. I really miss them. But i feel very happy and blessed atm T and i'm thankful for all i have. Wishing all my lovely friends their bfp's for 2012 xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: 

Wishing everyone a festive and safe NYE, here's to all good things for us in 2012:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

It's the first day of 2012 lovely ladies so I'm wishing you everything you want and more :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> It's the first day of 2012 lovely ladies so I'm wishing you everything you want and more :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Keeks u got a high on your monitor ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Great start to the new year ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy New Year everyone ,one of the best things about 2011 was that thru the terrible heartache and sadness I got to meet all you lovely amazing ladies ,so here's to 2012 and may all your dreams come true ,I love u ladies , bf n.s jodes b sus jodes sum googly peacebaby Viking ss llbean indigo jax keeks mm garnet Sarah mtbim Anna hugs eva inkdchick and to old friends that I desperately miss wooly luvmydoggies Bubba kosh storm unnamed Ruth judy seashells herbie Graceface.always thinking of u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Happy New Year everyone ,one of the best things about 2011 was that thru the terrible heartache and sadness I got to meet all you lovely amazing ladies ,so here's to 2012 and may all your dreams come true ,I love u ladies , bf n.s jodes b sus jodes sum googly peacebaby Viking ss llbean indigo jax keeks mm garnet Sarah mtbim Anna hugs eva inkdchick and to old friends that I desperately miss wooly luvmydoggies Bubba kosh storm unnamed Ruth judy seashells herbie Graceface.always thinking of u ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

love you more :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Let's kick the witches ass this year and join together and show everyone that we can and will get a sticky bean :happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: I'm in!
> 
> Know what when Big Ben struck midnight, I felt kind of strangely optimisitic about 2012, no idea why when me and DH had had a mega row about money and the fact that I've not got enough to pay my return :dohh: but I'm really peaceful and happy today :thumbup:
> 
> Girls, thank you for being there for me over this past year, you are the glue that holds me together through all this TTC stuff, love you loads xXxClick to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Awk jax :cry::cry:I love that saying :kiss:Glad u are at peace that's cos u know this is the year for you and oh :thumbup:Hope it's a goodun,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I really hope everyone stays safe and has a wonderful NYE!!:happydance:
> 
> I will be so happy when life gets back to normal next week.:hugs:

And me :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Awk jax :cry::cry:I love that saying :kiss:Glad u are at peace that's cos u know this is the year for you and oh :thumbup:Hope it's a goodun,:hugs::hugs:

Ahhh T, thanks, I so hope so. I'm wishing with everything I've got that all your hopes and dreams come true :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies :hi: and Happy New Year!

I really think it will be a good one. I had a great night last night and I got some interesting news from my bff that is starting her 2nd IVF this month. If she has a successful pregnancy, she and her DH have said that I can have any leftover embryos :happydance: and the clinic said they can do what they like and give them to someone else if they want to, wow :happydance: May be a time to wait but that would be awesome, they are both lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies :hi: and Happy New Year!
> 
> I really think it will be a good one. I had a great night last night and I got some interesting news from my bff that is starting her 2nd IVF this month. If she has a successful pregnancy, she and her DH have said that I can have any leftover embryos :happydance: and the clinic said they can do what they like and give them to someone else if they want to, wow :happydance: May be a time to wait but that would be awesome, they are both lovely :hugs::hugs:

Omg m that is frigin amazing .praying they have a successful pregnancy .:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks T, too right it is friggin amazing!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks T, too right it is friggin amazing!!!!:happydance:

Excuse me for being stupid but how does it work ,where have the embies come from?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks T, too right it is friggin amazing!!!!:happydance:
> 
> Excuse me for being stupid but how does it work ,where have the embies come from?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Not stupid at all T :hugs::hugs:

Well they will do their ivf again and if they get extra embryos that have fertilised and are not put back (last time they had one frozen) - so I suppose it would be any that they had frozen from this cycle - then, if the one(s) they have put back take and stick, then they won't go through ivf again, they will adopt, so then I can try with the frozen ones. Of course this means it might be a while (if there are any and if their one sticks) but I am hoping that it won't matter that much about my age then as it will not be my eggs anyway, but just a question of if they thaw and are usable and then if it/they stick. So really there are a lot of ifs and buts to go through and it may not happen but I am just grateful that they are giving me this chance :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi girls. 

I am popping quickly to wish you all a very happy 2012:hugs::hugs:

I have had a very sad start of the year. I had to put my lovely kitty asleep yesterday. I am devastated. I am also struggling to recover from a chest infection.

However my chemical ended today and I am on CD 1 :happydance: I can now move on! 

:thumbup:

I might have had a sad end of the year. However I am grateful to have met you all and all the support that you have given me. I love you loads ladies :hugs::hugs:
:thumbup:
And now, come on girls, lets bring lots of good news this year:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Sus hon I am so sorry, what a terrible end of the year you have had, big hugs and wishes that 2012 gets much better for you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,I am so sad for you and your kitty :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:This year has got to be better for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:So sorry babes ,u have Been so lovely to us all and u deserve a l.o so much ,love u :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly. This is undoubtably a fantastic opportunity for you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Hi girls.
> 
> I am popping quickly to wish you all a very happy 2012:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have had a very sad start of the year. I had to put my lovely kitty asleep yesterday. I am devastated. I am also struggling to recover from a chest infection.
> 
> However my chemical ended today and I am on CD 1 :happydance: I can now move on!
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> I might have had a sad end of the year. However I am grateful to have met you all and all the support that you have given me. I love you loads ladies :hugs::hugs:
> :thumbup:
> And now, come on girls, lets bring lots of good news this year:hugs:

:hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies :hi: and Happy New Year!
> 
> I really think it will be a good one. I had a great night last night and I got some interesting news from my bff that is starting her 2nd IVF this month. If she has a successful pregnancy, she and her DH have said that I can have any leftover embryos :happydance: and the clinic said they can do what they like and give them to someone else if they want to, wow :happydance: May be a time to wait but that would be awesome, they are both lovely :hugs::hugs:

Oh wow BF, that is absolutely awesome, what an amazing offer and opportunity!! Man, you think you're done and then something comes up out of the blue like that... It has to 'be'!

Well I will hope and pray for you that your bff's IVF goes well and that there are embies left over for you. Like you say, a lot of 'ifs', but just the opportunity eh.......... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Well have finally got the kids to bed and it took me two hours to remove my acrylic nails with acetone :nope:Had read it took 15-30 mins so I thought I would do it myself instead of paying for it if I had known it would take so long I def would have paid the cash :haha:So I cut all my nails short for the first time in my life and I love it :thumbup:Oh isn't too happy thou as he likes them long with a French polish and they are now short and deep purple :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Oh well with all those vits they will probably grow back quickly :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

*Happy New Year!!!*

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

BF....I am so happy for you! This is so exciting! :hug:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus....

:nope::nope::nope:

:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sus, so sorry about your kitty. I love my pets so much I don't know what I would do without them :(

Butterfly, what an awesome and incredibly generous offer! Congrats!

HAPPY 2012 EVERYONE!!!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Sus, so sorry about your kitty. :cry:

But it sounds like you have a great attitude. I'm so glad CD1 came without much more delay and you can look forward! :hugs:


----------



## googly

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: what an awful start to the year doll... So sorry about your kitty, how devastating... You MUST have got your crappy stuff for the year out of the way now eh. All good from here on in! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo and llbean and Anna ,I missed you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:How are u all keeping ?bf I am still feeling really happy thoughts for you and this wonderful generous offer from your BFF ,it really has made me so happy for you ,n.s and Brooke I really miss having u both here ,hope u are popping in soon hugs::hugs::hugs:How's everyone tody ,time to put the Xmas decorations away and get back into a routine with the kids for school ,they start back in the morning so today I am taking the two younger girls to the movies with my friend and her dd for one last treat for the girls :thumbup:Still have a Low on my cbfm but have a faint line on my cheap opks and loads of cm so I am thinking I will o early this month ,I sure hope so ,sus ,big hugs hope u are ok ,garnet jodes Eva peacebaby viking keeks googly sum ss mtbim mm ,big loves ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

BF that is amazing news! FXed that this opportunity happens for you, that would be wonderful :hugs::hugs::hugs:. What lovely friends you have!

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: aw honey you have had an awful time of it. Time for better things in 2012.

Jax GL with getting another session in! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom, indigo, anna, LL, NS, jodes, viking, suma, googly :hugs::hugs::hugs: and hope all you girls are well (and :hugs: to anyone I missed.)

Finally got a peak on my monitor but am mad with OH so I might have to start a fight then we can have great make-up sex :thumbup::haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

U forgot me :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> U forgot me :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:

NO WAY! Here's some MASSIVO hugs just for you my lovely despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> U forgot me :cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> NO WAY! Here's some MASSIVO hugs just for you my lovely despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning everyone. T you should've have text me about your nails i could've told you it takes forever :haha: :hugs::hugs: Last time i took mine off it was 2 hours and my nails turned blue :nope: Have fun at the cinema you spend half your life there haha! I never get to go to the cinema because Ted is still too young yet. :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:

Sus really sorry about your news but i know 2012 will be successful for you and for all you other ladies. :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Girls-

I have no idea what I have missed, so if I forget anyone, it's not bc IDC...:haha:

First off, M!!! Wow!:hugs:

Sus, I'm sorry it took me so long to respond to your email.:hugs::cry:

T, if you are going to soak your nails at home, the trick is to put a bowl of very hot water under the bowl of acetone, it speeds everything up. I prefer to do it at home, bc sometimes the salon will drill off the last of the acrylic, and it leaves your natural nails a hot mess.:hugs:

Girls...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

*Brooke is knocked up! It's a ginger jizz miracle!* :wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not for sure yet...could be bad tests.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

2 different bad tests? A Wondfo and a FRER? I don't think so. 

But, I remember how long it took to sink in for me. You're still in denial. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:

My doctor gave us like a 1-2% chance, so I just cannot wrap my head around this.

We'll see if the lines are still there over the next few days. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, I am off for my very last family day! I get my life back tomorrow!

Will try and check in tonight.


----------



## Indigo77

I think you should call your doc sooner rather than later to see what he says about the progesterone cream. 

Maybe the jizz was just compromised in the midst of the fiasco. Maybe it's a Christmas miracle? :haha: Either way...who cares....you are knocked up!


----------



## Jax41

Hi Everyone :flower:

I've been doing a marathon round of housework today before it's back to school tomorrow - blimey I know how to party but I must say, it looks heaps better 

Butterfly!! What absolutely fantastic news!!! I am forever amazed that when you think something is over another opportunity is laid in your lap, I think this really means that your dream to be a yummy mummy will come true xXx

Dmom, can't believe this is all happening when you're unable to get on here and we're all holding our breath for news!!!:dohh: Can't wait to find out what tomorrow's test brings :thumbup:

I've never had long nails :nope: well I did about 20 years ago but since I started massaging they've become an object of envy for me (amongst other things!)!

Right, off to shove my hoover round the last room, speak soon xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

indigo77 said:


> *brooke is knocked up! It's a ginger jizz miracle!* :wohoo:

what? Really?


----------



## Jodes2011

where's your tests Brooke? I had no idea x


----------



## Jodes2011

BTW BF what an amazing opportunity this is for you i really hope it works out hun i really do because you would make a wonderful mother. Ok less of the mushy stuff now haha xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Not for sure yet...could be bad tests.:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> BTW BF what an amazing opportunity this is for you i really hope it works out hun i really do because you would make a wonderful mother. Ok less of the mushy stuff now haha xxxxx

I agree jodes and I love mushy ESP peas :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,good job on the house work,:hugs:Well am just back ,did some shopping then burger king then fun works then the pet shop so kids had a blast and I bought twenty opks ,seems like I need some more this month :haha:.so I am joining slimming world this week with a girlfriend ,have wanted to go back for ages but have no one to go with .am happy happy happy for my gorgeous dear friend Brooke that is always here for us all with her kindness and advice and has waited a very long time for this ,love u babes,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Wow Despie, sounds like you've had a full on day! Good news on joining slimming world, you'll be so focused and positive it will drop off you :thumbup: that BFP's just ready and waiting!!

I'm a Weight Watchers girl and will be going ALL of Jan, I've offered to help the leader there, she did me a good turn in helping me lose 2 and 1/2 stone so feel like I would like to help others. It'll also help me shift the 1/2 stone I've put back on!!!:dohh:

My PMA has been shot dead for months but I'm luvving all these good 2012 thoughts girls!!!

:happydance:x:happydance:x:happydance:x:happydance:x:happydance:x


----------



## Desperado167

I did the slimming world and lost twenty pound in six weeks jax so am hoping I can do it again,am feeling really focused and happy and relaxed and brookes news is just fucking amazing and has made me run around the house crying like a fool :haha::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

And me!!! I feel like I've got a BFP too!!! 

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> And me!!! I feel like I've got a BFP too!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Rite am away to make dinner and iron uniforms ,be good ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Not for sure yet...could be bad tests.:haha::hugs:

Fingers crossed!!!:baby::baby:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> I did the slimming world and lost twenty pound in six weeks jax so am hoping I can do it again,am feeling really focused and happy and relaxed and brookes news is just fucking amazing and has made me run around the house crying like a fool :haha::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

such an awesome start to the year....I've got happy tears!!! Dmom you know you have all of the 35+ with you...:hugs::hugs:

Despie I'm sure you'll reach your goal and get your bubba soon. I don't do well with diets but am focused on getting fit going back to regular working out to get healthy before we try again...so with you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Indigo77 said:


> *Brooke is knocked up! It's a ginger jizz miracle!* :wohoo:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; Please, please, BFP :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Hello lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi: Hello lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi lovely ,how r you feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

A lot better since I saw B´s news! God I am so happy now!

I have the week off on the sick to get over my chest infection, the chemical and all the rubbish that has been going on. I have just packed all my kitty´s stuff to take it to the pet charity near me. I can´t believe how many bags of food, litter, toys, blankets, and all the things she had! I really spoilt her:blush:

I think the week off work will really do me good, I am going to the doctor tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> A lot better since I saw B´s news! God I am so happy now!
> 
> I have the week off on the sick to get over my chest infection, the chemical and all the rubbish that has been going on. I have just packed all my kitty´s stuff to take it to the pet charity near me. I can´t believer how many bags of food, litter, toys, blankets, and all the things she had! I really spoilt her:blush:
> 
> I think the week off work will really do me good, I am going to the doctor tomorrow.

Am glad u have a break off work :thumbup:Wots are u going to the docs for love ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well for something for my chest infection.

As I had a molar pregnancy before, every time I am pregnant they need to take bloods just to control and make sure the pregnancy hormone goes down, so I have to have one tomorrow and one on thursday and a scan to follow up. A bit of a pain but at least they are controlling what is going on.

and the good news is that tomorrow I am on CD3 so they can carry the CD3 bloods as well:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well for something for my chest infection.
> 
> As I had a molar pregnancy before, every time I am pregnant they need to take bloods just to control and make sure the pregnancy hormone goes down, so I have to have one tomorrow and one on thursday and a scan to follow up. A bit of a pain but at least they are controlling what is going on.
> 
> and the good news is that tomorrow I am on CD3 so they can carry the CD3 bloods as well:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's great love u will get the bloods done :thumbup:!things are looking better for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:have just got a high on my cbfm and the line is pretty close to being the same ,it looks like I m gonna ovulate in the next few days ,think the fertilaid and she oak are helping.and my oh is off till Thursday ,x


----------



## Sus09

Sexy time for you T!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Will keep my fingers crossed so that this is your month :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Sexy time for you T!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Will keep my fingers crossed so that this is your month :thumbup:

Thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

WTF HAVE I MISSED B???????????

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Guess I need to check the POAS thread...........................................
.............................................


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well we have really bad storms here and the winds are 90 miles per hour and ,they kept me up worrying hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bf how's the decorating going?xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, yes it's been a howling gale here all night too. Will be doing more decorating today and putting all the Xmas decs away. Great you have the smiley face :happydance:

Excited to see B's test today :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Hi T! :hi: Glad you've got your smiley face today, that the she oak is working a treat and DH is on standby for sex on demand!! :haha:

Very windy down here too, don't think many of us have escaped this horrible storm. Some barstool has nicked my fancy plant pot out side my front door :growlmad: I thought it had been blown away but there is no evidence of it anywhere :nope: never mind, everything else appears to be in tact thank God, glad your bunnies are alright :flower:

Butterfly, hit that decorating!

Sus, you take care this week :hugs:, stay in the warm, eat nice food and watch all your fav stuff on the TV xXx

Dmom, sure hope you're not kidding us after all this with a diet coke +HPT!!!!!:haha::haha::haha:

Northstar, are you back with us today hun? Have missed you heaps!!!!

AFM, back to school, teacher training so no kids today all is quiet on the western front..... Other than that I'm getting geared up for another nympho cycle!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls!:flower:

I have my life back! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thank you for all of your well wishes and I have missed too much to reply to everyone....so here...

:hugs::hugs::happydance::kiss::cloud9::blush::haha::winkwink::flower:


----------



## Sus09

Hi T lovely! You have a busy day ahead again! wow I am envious of all your energy!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

B, I am thrilled, absolutely thrilled! :cloud9: And yay for your life back!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

Jax, I am only leaving the house to see the doctor this week, I need to get well now both mind and body need to heal, TIme to catch up with some books I wanted to read! That is good Jax, an nympho cycle:happydance::happydance::haha::blush:

NorthStar, We miss you!

and for the rest of the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

My POS doc is out of town until next week...the last phone call he made before his vacation was to tell me the jizz is dead and he referred me to an IVF clinic.:growlmad:

Until then, life continues as normal. I am in total denial and I need to stay that way.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

:shrug: are you really trying not to get the teeniest bit excited?


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Jax, I am only leaving the house to see the doctor this week, I need to get well now both mind and body need to heal, TIme to catch up with some books I wanted to read! That is good Jax, an nympho cycle:happydance::happydance::haha::blush:

Trouble is Sus, DH doesn't know about it yet :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> :shrug: are you really trying not to get the teeniest bit excited?

IDK...:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, I am only leaving the house to see the doctor this week, I need to get well now both mind and body need to heal, TIme to catch up with some books I wanted to read! That is good Jax, an nympho cycle:happydance::happydance::haha::blush:
> 
> Trouble is Sus, DH doesn't know about it yet :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I like it:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, when do you go back to work?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> My POS doc is out of town until next week...the last phone call he made before his vacation was to tell me the jizz is dead and he referred me to an IVF clinic.:growlmad:
> 
> Until then, life continues as normal. I am in total denial and I need to stay that way.:haha:

Congrats!! Sometimes the Suprises freak you out but looking at all the ++ opk it looks pretty promising....:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I wanted to go back tomorrow, but my manager thought I was not strong enough to face our customers. If I had someone challenging or kicking off, It could be worse for me. So he asked me to stay off till next week, when I have fully recovered from my chest infection and my emotions are stronger. 
I also have to go to the doctor´s today and the hospital on Thursday so I guess it is best to stay away from work... First sickness I ever take.. feels weird!


----------



## Garnet

Well I'm off to the Doctor tomorrow for my 3 week checkup to clear me for SEX and exersising. I'm not actively going to try to TTC and am afraid that my lining might not be strong enough to support another embroyo after the D&E. I've been looking online for research on it and some women got pregnant the next cycle after a D&E and some had some issues...


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, take the time off of work and I am glad your boss asked you to stay home.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Garnet, TBH, I think the state of the lining depends on the doc doing the procedure. I think that's why there are so many mixed results on quick conception after D&C and/or D&E.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

The way I like to thank my friends is inviting them over to mine and cook for them, meal, cake drinks and a bit of a laugh. As we are all all over the world, literally I can´t do that, and I am grateful for all your support in the last two weeks, 
Just because of that and because we have not talked about cake in a while...:haha: Here is a photo I want to share with you.
It is not my best cake but it took me a while to do. (and only hours for G to eat it :haha:)
 



Attached Files:







100_4492.jpg
File size: 42.3 KB
Views: 4









100_4489.jpg
File size: 33.9 KB
Views: 2


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome cake Sus :munch::cake::munch:


----------



## Jax41

Yum, yum pigs bum! Looks lovely Sus!


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, POS? Pile of sh1t?


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> The way I like to thank my friends is inviting them over to mine and cook for them, meal, cake drinks and a bit of a laugh. As we are all all over the world, literally I can´t do that, and I am grateful for all your support in the last two weeks,
> Just because of that and because we have not talked about cake in a while...:haha: Here is a photo I want to share with you.
> It is not my best cake but it took me a while to do. (and only hours for G to eat it :haha:)

Wow talented!! Looks yummy!!:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the cake!!! :happydance::happydance:

Ok, doc appt next Thursday...he's on vacation, there's not much I can do about it.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Guess we'll just have to sit it out with you then :hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs::happydance::hugs:

B, are you feeling anything?


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke jax bf sus garnet ,:hug::friends::friends:n.s I miss u so much ,just got a few minutes to read some threads ,love u ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Love the cake!!! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Ok, doc appt next Thursday...he's on vacation, there's not much I can do about it.:thumbup:

Nine more sleeps ,how's the tests today !!?xxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I feel nothing but sore boobs and I get that every LP...nothing different at all.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus that cakes amazing :hugs::hugs:U are very talented , garnet hope your apt goes well ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies and HAPPY 2012 to you all!

Back home now and able to actually type more :D

We were in Washington DC from the 27th until last night and the cold brutal winds were killing me... my nose got so congested and my eyes were beyond itchy...no idea if it was allergies or what the heck that was...Eyes are fine now but still congested a bit. The post nasal drip was evident so last night I could feel like bubbles (gurgling) in my chest from breathing...yeah pretty gross.

Dmom I'm still VERY excited for you... I can't stop smiling!

Despie, Jodes, Jax, Garnet, Sus, Butterfly, Viking, Keekee sheesh ALL OF YOU... HUGS!!!!!!!!!!! and may this be a wonderful year!


----------



## Viking15

Sus, the cake is adorable! 
CD1 for me :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: now I know why I had such horrible cravings on new year's eve and new year's day. Holy poop they were very hard to resist.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Sus, the cake is adorable!
> CD1 for me :yipee: :yipee: :yipee: now I know why I had such horrible cravings on new year's eve and new year's day. Holy poop they were very hard to resist.

If you are happy Hun then I am too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

^^^WSS :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking I may be right behind you LOL...I too have been very hungry lately and massive drop in my temps today


----------



## dachsundmom

If CD1 is a good thing for the two of you, then...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:hugs::flower:


Desperado167 said:


> Brooke jax bf sus garnet ,:hug::friends::friends:n.s I miss u so much ,just got a few minutes to read some threads ,love u ladies xxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Good morning ladies and HAPPY 2012 to you all!
> 
> Back home now and able to actually type more :D
> 
> We were in Washington DC from the 27th until last night and the cold brutal winds were killing me... my nose got so congested and my eyes were beyond itchy...no idea if it was allergies or what the heck that was...Eyes are fine now but still congested a bit. The post nasal drip was evident so last night I could feel like bubbles (gurgling) in my chest from breathing...yeah pretty gross.
> 
> Dmom I'm still VERY excited for you... I can't stop smiling!
> 
> Despie, Jodes, Jax, Garnet, Sus, Butterfly, Viking, Keekee sheesh ALL OF YOU... HUGS!!!!!!!!!!! and may this be a wonderful year!

Hello LL! It went down to 30's from the upper 50's and is super windy here.


----------



## Garnet

I was kinda happy this morning! Lost 7 pounds already and on the march to lose more... Started running this morning too and that helped...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> I was kinda happy this morning! Lost 7 pounds already and on the march to lose more... Started running this morning too and that helped...

:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet can you lose some weight for me too? LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> I was kinda happy this morning! Lost 7 pounds already and on the march to lose more... Started running this morning too and that helped...


Wow....well done woman! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Sus...that cake looks amazing! :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus that cake looks amazing. Nom nom. I could just manage a piece with a nice cup of tea. Hope you start feeling better soon lovely. Don't be rushing back to work, make sure you're 100% first. You don't get thanked for going back too soon :hugs:.

Jax ooh nympho cycle sounds fun! Tell us more!!! :hugs: I've been a bitch on wheels to OH lately and made him cry yesterday. I feel terrible :cry:. I need to be extra nice to him now and maybe I'll try the nympho trick :winkwink:. I need to get something sexy from Ann Summers to do the hoovering in as a surprise. Trouble is, I try to be sexy and end up laughing :blush:. I need lessons in sexy.

Dmom glad you're damn fam free at last! I will be stalking your posts and anxiously waiting for updates. I can't help feeling excited for you :hugs:.

BF do you want to come and do some decorating at my house? :haha: :hugs:

Garnet you go girl! That's awesome :hugs:. I need to start running again. I used to love it. I'll put it on my NY resolution list. Which, for logistical reasons, starts in February :haha:.

Despie, indigo and indibean, LL, NS, jodes, and everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM I got my second peak but no +ve opk :shrug:. Only managed to have sexy time once so I think I'm out this cycle. Got my op this friday so am not thinking about TTC after that and will stop temping after ov's confirmed or otherwise. Being BBT free is a wonderful feeling :thumbup:. Then it all starts to get crazy again :wacko:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn keeks, no-one told me I had to :sex: more than once to get pg :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, one of the worst cycles I had was when I didn't temp...I kept wondering if I had OV for sure...:nope::haha::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn keeks, no-one told me I had to :sex: more than once to get pg :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, one of the worst cycles I had was when I didn't temp...I kept wondering if I had OV for sure...:nope::haha::hugs:

Not temping makes me nervous, temping makes me nervous lol. I can't win either way. But the temping after ov's confirmed...oy, that just drives me nuts. Is that an implantation dip? Is that temp drop significant? Is that triphasic or not? And then the looking at FF pg charts to see if any of them look like mine...:haha::haha::haha::wacko:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my triphasic chart brought me nothing and I still don't know if I totally believe in the dip or not....:shrug::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I stopped filling in the specifics that's for sure, I don't want no pregnancy points thanks. WTF?! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I had a dip 2 cycles ago and...nada :nope:.


----------



## dachsundmom

There's no need to pay for the VIP FF as long as you can count; that being said, I pay for the VIP.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet well done on the weightloss ,keeks I got my smiley opk at six this morning ,by nine it was neg but my cheap opk are still not positive and I only have a high on my cbfm :dohh::shrug:But oh is getting some loving tonight or else :growlmad::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie yay for smiley faces! :happydance::happydance::happydance: And for jumping your OH :thumbup:.

Dmom, I too pay for the VIP FF lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I have never had a digi smile at me...never work.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Just paid for my VIP ff again :haha:And I think my cheap opk is positive ,will post pics in a mo ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:juggle:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wine: :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:munch:


----------



## LLbean

https://i134.photobucket.com/albums/q108/marj69/SMILEYS/smileywhistle.gif


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> Sus that cake looks amazing. Nom nom. I could just manage a piece with a nice cup of tea. Hope you start feeling better soon lovely. Don't be rushing back to work, make sure you're 100% first. You don't get thanked for going back too soon :hugs:.
> 
> Jax ooh nympho cycle sounds fun! Tell us more!!! :hugs: I've been a bitch on wheels to OH lately and made him cry yesterday. I feel terrible :cry:. I need to be extra nice to him now and maybe I'll try the nympho trick :winkwink:. I need to get something sexy from Ann Summers to do the hoovering in as a surprise. Trouble is, I try to be sexy and end up laughing :blush:. I need lessons in sexy.
> 
> Dmom glad you're damn fam free at last! I will be stalking your posts and anxiously waiting for updates. I can't help feeling excited for you :hugs:.
> 
> BF do you want to come and do some decorating at my house? :haha: :hugs:
> 
> Garnet you go girl! That's awesome :hugs:. I need to start running again. I used to love it. I'll put it on my NY resolution list. Which, for logistical reasons, starts in February :haha:.
> 
> Despie, indigo and indibean, LL, NS, jodes, and everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> AFM I got my second peak but no +ve opk :shrug:. Only managed to have sexy time once so I think I'm out this cycle. Got my op this friday so am not thinking about TTC after that and will stop temping after ov's confirmed or otherwise. Being BBT free is a wonderful feeling :thumbup:. Then it all starts to get crazy again :wacko:.

Thank KK: You know back in July/10 MC 1, I got pregant doing the deed once. I had finish 3 cylces of Clomid and it didn't work for me. Me and Hubby had been trying for almost a year and no luck and had given up on getting pregnant. I looked back and we had done it the night before OV and we got pregnant...


----------



## Desperado167

photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0528.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## keekeesaurus

:sleep:


----------



## keekeesaurus

It won't let me clickety click on that desps :nope:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Your linkie no workie, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0528.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

It's go time! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:sex::sex:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sexy time! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's go time! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Sexy time! :happydance:

:winkwink::haha::haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite ladies ,talk tomorrow,kids to put to bed then oh and I have to work up a sweat:winkwink:Take care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well my opks are neg today and I was wakened with really bad ovulation pain Sorry for the long self indulgent post ,:hugs:


----------



## googly

I had that problem with my OH Despie, he didn't want to know *anything* about TTC, especially not when I was fertile/ov was near. I just used to try and get 2-3 in around that time - I never tried for several days in a row - just tried to get the day before ov, and anything else as bonus. I really think there's something to be said for 36-48 hrs frequency anyway.

I wouldn't worry Hun, loads of people do the TTC thing with an OH who doesn't want to be in the know. It does give you a bit of extra stress around ov not knowing whether you'll 'get it done' but it's totes doable. And hey, at the end of the day theyre still *males* :haha: ie they're usually quite 'persuadable' - if you know what I mean! 

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw thanks googly ,really appreciate it lovely ,:hugs::hugs:I just get so panicky wen I get extra cm and positive opks and he's just sat there with the tv and remote control ,:growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie don't apologise for "self-indulgent posts" :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You're always there with support for anyone going through a sh1t time and we're always here for you too. I totally agree with what googly said and couldn't have put it better :thumbup:. My OH doesn't want to know either. We have to be subversive at times! Lol.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie don't apologise for "self-indulgent posts" :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You're always there with support for anyone going through a sh1t time and we're always here for you too. I totally agree with what googly said and couldn't have put it better :thumbup:. My OH doesn't want to know either. We have to be subversive at times! Lol.

Awk bless u babes ,thanks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs: hon, yes like the ladies said tr not to panic abiut every day as a lot of docs seem to recommend every other day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs: you know I know EXACTLY how you're feeling. I'm sorry they can be such a pain in the ar*e sometimes :growlmad:. I remember having to stay up watching some crappy death row programme once to make sure he came to bed with me instead of falling asleep on the sofa F***ING MEN!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

T, my doc told me from day 1, every other day is it and I just read that your best chances are 2 days before OV...if the CM is good.

I would love to tell you not to panic, but I never listened to his advice, save once, bc Indigo was monitoring me, and I worried the entire cycle.:haha:

N has to be told when I am fertile, bc he has an issue keeping his hands off of himself.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, my doc told me from day 1, every other day is it and I just read that your best chances are 2 days before OV...if the CM is good.
> 
> I would love to tell you not to panic, but I never listened to his advice, save once, bc Indigo was monitoring me, and I worried the entire cycle.:haha:
> 
> N has to be told when I am fertile, bc he has an issue keeping his hands off of himself.:nope:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It amazes me...the man cannot help himself. LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It amazes me...the man cannot help himself. LOL

U make me laugh ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I think you are going to get your temp rise tomorrow.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I think you are going to get your temp rise tomorrow.

I really hope so .i don't know how tonite is going to go ,I guess I want a little one more than my hubby ,and it sucks and it hurts and makes it way more difficult.:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you really are ok to skip tonight. Most of the good jizz is already there waiting for your egg...I know it will feel better emotionally, if you DTD tonight, but from the physical side of it, you are totally covered.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, you really are ok to skip tonight. Most of the good jizz is already there waiting for your egg...I know it will feel better emotionally, if you DTD tonight, but from the physical side of it, you are totally covered.:hugs::hugs:

Thanks b ,i think it would kill me if I missed it :haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, try and stay clam and listen to B, she's right. Does your DH like morning BDing? How about trying that instead in the morning as he's around at the mo? You can have a nice bath, watch Mamma Mia (it's on ITV tonight!!) and try and chill a bit tonight :hugs::hugs:

WARNING!!! Watch out I'm going to be like this next week!!!!!! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, try and stay clam and listen to B, she's right. Does your DH like morning BDing? How about trying that instead in the morning as he's around at the mo? You can have a nice bath, watch Mamma Mia (it's on ITV tonight!!) and try and chill a bit tonight :hugs::hugs:
> 
> WARNING!!! Watch out I'm going to be like this next week!!!!!! :wacko::haha:

:haha::haha::haha:Fuck he hates mamma Mia ,that would def send him over the edge :haha:He's in bed now and won't get up till lunch ,he's starting back to work in the morning so it's tonight or never .I am gonna make a pot of stew just for him and empty three or four of his macca and horny goats weed into it and some chilli to mask the taste :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Okay so ditch Mamma Mia :haha:, good luck with the stew!! xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay so ditch Mamma Mia :haha:, good luck with the stew!! xXx

Am starting to feel warm so I think this is def the day ,hope those swimmers from last night are swimming fast to meet that eggie ,thanks jax for being so lovely .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

They are!!! :spermy::spermy::spermy: Think lovely thoughts!!! Swimmers sees eggy, thinks 'Man this is my lucky day:thumbup:'!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Always here for you T xXx :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> They are!!! :spermy::spermy::spermy: Think lovely thoughts!!! Swimmers sees eggy, thinks 'Man this is my lucky day:thumbup:'!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Always here for you T xXx :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Youporn.com


Will solve all of your problems, lol. I'm not kidding.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Youporn.com
> 
> 
> Will solve all of your problems, lol. I'm not kidding.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Youporn.com
> 
> 
> Will solve all of your problems, lol. I'm not kidding.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Maybe this is why N can't keep his hand off of himself.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Bum, will have to wait til I get home, major restrictions on stuff like this here at (an all boys) school :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: STUPID MEN!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, try and stay clam and listen to B, she's right. Does your DH like morning BDing? How about trying that instead in the morning as he's around at the mo? You can have a nice bath, watch Mamma Mia (it's on ITV tonight!!) and try and chill a bit tonight :hugs::hugs:
> 
> WARNING!!! Watch out I'm going to be like this next week!!!!!! :wacko::haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Fuck he hates mamma Mia ,that would def send him over the edge :haha:He's in bed now and won't get up till lunch ,he's starting back to work in the morning so it's tonight or never .I am gonna make a pot of stew just for him and empty three or four of his macca and horny goats weed into it and some chilli to mask the taste :thumbup:Click to expand...

You crack me up girl!!:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, try and stay clam and listen to B, she's right. Does your DH like morning BDing? How about trying that instead in the morning as he's around at the mo? You can have a nice bath, watch Mamma Mia (it's on ITV tonight!!) and try and chill a bit tonight :hugs::hugs:
> 
> WARNING!!! Watch out I'm going to be like this next week!!!!!! :wacko::haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Fuck he hates mamma Mia ,that would def send him over the edge :haha:He's in bed now and won't get up till lunch ,he's starting back to work in the morning so it's tonight or never .I am gonna make a pot of stew just for him and empty three or four of his macca and horny goats weed into it and some chilli to mask the taste :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> You crack me up girl!!:dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> T, my doc told me from day 1, every other day is it and I just read that your best chances are 2 days before OV...if the CM is good.
> 
> I would love to tell you not to panic, but I never listened to his advice, save once, bc Indigo was monitoring me, and I worried the entire cycle.:haha:
> 
> N has to be told when I am fertile, bc he has an issue keeping his hands off of himself.:nope:

That was what I was told to every other night but I'm neurotic and do it every night before OV for 4 days...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, my doc told me from day 1, every other day is it and I just read that your best chances are 2 days before OV...if the CM is good.
> 
> I would love to tell you not to panic, but I never listened to his advice, save once, bc Indigo was monitoring me, and I worried the entire cycle.:haha:
> 
> N has to be told when I am fertile, bc he has an issue keeping his hands off of himself.:nope:
> 
> That was what I was told to every other night but I'm neurotic and do it every night before OV for 4 days...:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Me too g and I am even more happy with the day after o as well ,:blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't say I blame you girls...I do the same thing, lol


----------



## Sus09

Hi lovelies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:

I have updated my Doctor Appointmen thread with my results yesterday, it wasn´t bad but it was not what I wanted to hear either. 
To keep the long story short (you already have a long paragraph to read on the doc appt thread :haha:) Me and my OH are back on NTNP for one/two cycles. 

I am sort of going to take a break from the forum as I feel a bit down and the fact that I lost the cat at the same time has made me very sad.

I am going to be lurking though, and contributing to the threads, just not as much for a while. I want good news girlies, that makes me happy :hugs::hugs::hugs: and I can´t wait to see Dmom´s scan!:hugs::hugs::happydance:

Love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs:I will miss you ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Take care and look after yourself ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:


Despie, you probably won't be able to get onto the site tomorrow as you'll be exhausted in bed! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, you probably won't be able to get onto the site tomorrow as you'll be exhausted in bed! :haha:Click to expand...

I hope so :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:

I hope the stew doesn't make Mr. T backfire! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:
> 
> I hope the stew doesn't make Mr. T backfire! :haha:Click to expand...

Personally I don't give a shit as long as it's not around me :haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, you probably won't be able to get onto the site tomorrow as you'll be exhausted in bed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so :haha:Click to expand...

You might need to start up the recipe thread back up - this time for your "Lovin' Stew" so we can all knock up a batch, it could be the next big seller in the cookery book world :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl: Don't do sprouts with it!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :rofl: Don't do sprouts with it!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> The stew has been made ,am gonna call it Big T'S Sexy Stew ,:haha::haha:,he has tasted it and says it is really good :haha::blush:hope this doesn't backfire on me :haha::hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, you probably won't be able to get onto the site tomorrow as you'll be exhausted in bed! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I hope so :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> You might need to start up the recipe thread back up - this time for your "Lovin' Stew" so we can all knock up a batch, it could be the next big seller in the cookery book world :haha:Click to expand...

That sounds like a plan ,:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

What would be a good name for that book? 

Recipes for Rogering? Cooking with COCK? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like Cooking with COCK!!


----------



## Jax41

F*** me food! Sorry, that's bad :blush:

Okay, so I've just had a brief wonder over to the 35+ preg board, blimey there is no chat going on over that at all :shock:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, that forum is dismal.


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> I like Cooking with COCK!!


I see a whole T shirt merchandising line, as well as an apron with "Kiss the COCK" on it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I like Cooking with COCK!!
> 
> 
> I see a whole T shirt merchandising line, as well as an apron with "Kiss the COCK" on it :haha:Click to expand...

Kissing the COCK will not get you knocked up and if you insist on doing it, you must wipe the spit off prior to insertion! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, that forum is dismal.

:nope: You're not kidding!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I like Cooking with COCK!!
> 
> 
> I see a whole T shirt merchandising line, as well as an apron with "Kiss the COCK" on it :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Kissing the COCK will not get you knocked up and if you insist on doing it, you must wipe the spit off prior to insertion! :haha:Click to expand...

I always blow dry the cock with a hair dryer before insertion b :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Now Christmas has passed there won't be any COCK kissing until OH birthday! :haha:

Twice a year is enough for any man I say! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> Now Christmas has passed there won't be any COCK kissing until OH birthday! :haha:
> 
> Twice a year is enough for any man I say! :haha:

I hear ya...I tell N...January and July!:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Now Christmas has passed there won't be any COCK kissing until OH birthday! :haha:
> 
> Twice a year is enough for any man I say! :haha:
> 
> I hear ya...I tell N...January and July!:haha:Click to expand...


Why couldn't I have found a man who has his birthday on Christmas Day? 

Would only have to do it once a year then! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Now Christmas has passed there won't be any COCK kissing until OH birthday! :haha:
> 
> Twice a year is enough for any man I say! :haha:
> 
> I hear ya...I tell N...January and July!:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why couldn't I have found a man who has his birthday on Christmas Day?
> 
> Would only have to do it once a year then! :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Mine has his in January and I give him July as a freebie!


----------



## Desperado167

My oh says it's like it's his birthday everyday :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'd buy Sexy T's Lovin' Stew Cock book :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I'd buy Sexy T's Lovin' Stew Cock book :thumbup:.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> I'd buy Sexy T's Lovin' Stew Cock book :thumbup:.


Keeks, that is one awesome book name! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Stew is my OHs name so the title makes me giggle all the more :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Stew is my OHs name so the title makes me giggle all the more :haha:.

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Stew is my OHs name so the title makes me giggle all the more :haha:.

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Would the cock book be pop up? :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

TessieTwo said:


> Would the cock book be pop up? :haha:

I just choked on my coffee :rofl::rofl::rofl:.


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Would the cock book be pop up? :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Love it ,:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## TessieTwo

Despie, we need to know if the stew is a success, then we'll need you to work on other lovin' recipes so we can get this pop up cock book published! 

And possibly get Keeks' Stew to do the foreword! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Despie, we need to know if the stew is a success, then we'll need you to work on other lovin' recipes so we can get this pop up cock book published!
> 
> And possibly get Keeks' Stew to do the foreword! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Where has everyone gone ?:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Where has everyone gone ?:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where has everyone gone ?:cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It's so quiet tonight ,wot time is it over there b ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

1441


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> 1441

Wots for dinner tonight?:hugs:


----------



## googly

I'm having major crashing issues with BnB today, maybe others are... 

How did the stew go Despie, did it have the desired effects?? :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

was at acupuncture but back now


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 1441
> 
> Wots for dinner tonight?:hugs:Click to expand...

Pizza, I think...I have to get to the grocery and don't feel like doing it tonight, so it's whatever I can get delivered.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 1441
> 
> Wots for dinner tonight?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Pizza, I think...I have to get to the grocery and don't feel like doing it tonight, so it's whatever I can get delivered.:hugs:Click to expand...

I hope n is looking after you ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He is doing what he knows how to do, which is hover, lol. It's cute, but annoying at the same time.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> He is doing what he knows how to do, which is hover, lol. It's cute, but annoying at the same time.:wacko:

:haha::haha::haha:Poor n ,get him to give u a foot massage or a back rub instead m:hugs:


----------



## googly

Was he super excited dmom??


----------



## dachsundmom

googly said:


> Was he super excited dmom??

Kinda, lol....disbelief is more like it.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies,
Doctor appointment went well and my uterus lining is pretty thin after D&E so it needs a cycle to replenish... Doctor was a female and she was pretty understanding and she said we could try again but it is like playing cards and sometimes you get a good egg and other times you won't. She did suggest losing weight would help. So thats what I'm going to do...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, why the focus on the egg? Are they sure it's an egg issue? I thought Tri 18 could be sperm or egg?


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, why the focus on the egg? Are they sure it's an egg issue? I thought Tri 18 could be sperm or egg?

Well because of my other two MC they are assuming it is the egg.. It could be the sperm but his sperm analysis this summer came out fine. The risk of a chromosomal abnormality increases with age. The only way to confirm that the egg is good is to test it first then reinseminate.. I don't think we want to go that route. We have decided that 45 is our cut off for reproducing..


----------



## dachsundmom

So, it would be like doing PGD without IVF?


----------



## LLbean

they always say it's the egg and it's age...same here. Apparently chromosomal stuff happens lots more due to egg age, it can be sperm but beyond rare.


----------



## Garnet

What is PGD?? We would have to do IVF because they would have retrieve the eggs and test it. I don't even know if they would even consider my eggs because I'm going to be 44 this month. The two clinics we check out said the cut off was 42 to use our own eggs...


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Was he super excited dmom??
> 
> Kinda, lol....disbelief is more like it.:haha:Click to expand...

Mine was in disbelief mode for the best part of a week! He is a man child... it is difficult for him to think of himself as a father :haha: he just kept saying "ohhhhh deeeeear...." :rofl:

He's pretty excited now though, he keeps researching gadgets he's going to buy for the kid and suggesting (ugly - OMG!) names for it.


----------



## Viking15

Ok. The pop up book comment almost made me spit out my coffee too. And Googly, my DH is also a man-child any suggestions to help me? :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, PGD...preimplantation genetic diagnosis


----------



## googly

Viking15 said:


> Ok. The pop up book comment almost made me spit out my coffee too. And Googly, my DH is also a man-child any suggestions to help me? :rofl:

Gawd, if only I knew! I'm hoping this will help him grow up and realise he's not 19 anymore (as it is in his head) - he's 35 - but there's a teeny tiny doubt in my head that it will go the opposite way and he will totally spazz out! :dohh:

I think it will be ok... he's writing lists of stuff we need to get etc, so I think he's taking it seriously...


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to tell us some of the awful name suggestions, lol


----------



## Viking15

Googly, you definitely have a leg up on me. My DH was slow to adapt when I was pregnant. I got him a pregnancy for men book from the library to read because he was constantly asking me questions. I have renewed it three times and he's still on chapter one. It goes back to the library this week. :dohh:
thankfully we seem to be on the same page for names.


----------



## googly

Oh I don't know if I could get him to read a book about it either... I got him the 'Baby Owner's Manual' which is quite an amusing guys' 'technical' take on babies... talks about 'feeding specifications' and 'procedures for emptying the waste disposal unit of your baby', etc etc. But...

Meanwhile he's busy buying up superhero onesies for the kid... gawd :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:yes we have to hear the names!

Got back from the cinema and can't sleep as it is blowing another howling gale and the house is actually shaking :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

What did you see?


----------



## Butterfly67

MI4, thought it was v good and knew lots of the places it was filmed :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> MI4, thought it was v good and knew lots of the places it was filmed :thumbup:

Does Tom still have "it?" :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Did he ever have it? He is only 5' tall. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Did he ever have it? He is only 5' tall. :haha:

I'm ok with that!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl: he had it for me in top gun and he doesn't look much different now - def must have had plastic surgery :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Of course you are, squirt! :haha:

Anyone under 6' is a no-go for me....

How tall is N?


----------



## dachsundmom

6'1"....lol


----------



## Indigo77

Damn....that's a huge difference....


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...he towers over me by a foot, lol.

His mom says he only weighed 6.7 at birth, so I am holding her to that.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Oh I don't know if I could get him to read a book about it either... I got him the 'Baby Owner's Manual' which is quite an amusing guys' 'technical' take on babies... talks about 'feeding specifications' and 'procedures for emptying the waste disposal unit of your baby', etc etc. But...
> 
> Meanwhile he's busy buying up superhero onesies for the kid... gawd :haha:

Awk that's too cute ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Did he ever have it? He is only 5' tall. :haha:
> 
> I'm ok with that!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Googly, you definitely have a leg up on me. My DH was slow to adapt when I was pregnant. I got him a pregnancy for men book from the library to read because he was constantly asking me questions. I have renewed it three times and he's still on chapter one. It goes back to the library this week. :dohh:
> thankfully we seem to be on the same page for names.

Sounds just like my oh :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Well we got to dtd last night and yes the stew worked a treat ,:haha:but no I wanted be making it anytime soon :nope:But I alo got a massive temp rise this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:So by the looks of it my first time to ovulate in my life on cd16,thanks to the fertilaid and she oak ,:thumbup:How's everyone else doing ,llbean ,have u started your ivf meds?garnet great news u are good to go but need another month to thicken your lining ,indigo.hope u feel better ,n.s I miss u Pkease come back soon ,sus sum hugs mm googly jodes Anna Teessie keeks jax ss mtbim bf Viking and everyone else lots of love and hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Hi, hope everyone survived the holidays. They were not so fun for me this year. I thought I had accepted the delay in our trip but by Christmas Eve I knew I was kidding myself. Went to bed at 10:30 New Year's Eve. :blush: I'm keeping up with everyone and Dachsundmom, I want to hear the names! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Hi, hope everyone survived the holidays. They were not so fun for me this year. I thought I had accepted the delay in our trip but by Christmas Eve I knew I was kidding myself. Went to bed at 10:30 New Year's Eve. :blush: I'm keeping up with everyone and Dachsundmom, I want to hear the names! :hugs:

Awk ,hope. Get to see your family soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi AL! :hugs:

T, nice temp rise and I must say; I like this cycle's chart much better than last month's...that temp dip you had last cycle had to be a fluke, bc you obviously still have a pulse.:haha:

Anyway, good job...it is done!:hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope everyone survived the holidays. They were not so fun for me this year. I thought I had accepted the delay in our trip but by Christmas Eve I knew I was kidding myself. Went to bed at 10:30 New Year's Eve. :blush: I'm keeping up with everyone and Dachsundmom, I want to hear the names! :hugs:
> 
> Awk ,hope. Get to see your family soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you. :hugs: I hate to be such a whiner. The worst part is knowing how disappointed my mother was, even though she didn't say anything. But this year will be different. We have some changes we want to make and it should be an interesting year.


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning babe xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower:Well we got to dtd last night and yes the stew worked a treat ,:haha:but no I wanted be making it anytime soon :nope:But I alo got a massive temp rise this morning :happydance::happydance::happydance:So by the looks of it my first time to ovulate in my life on cd16,thanks to the fertilaid and she oak ,:thumbup:How's everyone else doing ,llbean ,have u started your ivf meds?garnet great news u are good to go but need another month to thicken your lining ,indigo.hope u feel better ,n.s I miss u Pkease come back soon ,sus sum hugs mm googly jodes Anna Teessie keeks jax ss mtbim bf Viking and everyone else lots of love and hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ahhh, the seed is cast, now we just have to wait :coffee:


----------



## Garnet

:happydance::happydance::happydance:The Sexy T *"Stewduced her man"! *Hopefully we will see good results from this!!!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:The Sexy T *"Stewduced her man"! *Hopefully we will see good results from this!!!:happydance:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> Hi, hope everyone survived the holidays. They were not so fun for me this year. I thought I had accepted the delay in our trip but by Christmas Eve I knew I was kidding myself. Went to bed at 10:30 New Year's Eve. :blush: I'm keeping up with everyone and Dachsundmom, I want to hear the names! :hugs:
> 
> Awk ,hope. Get to see your family soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you. :hugs: I hate to be such a whiner. The worst part is knowing how disappointed my mother was, even though she didn't say anything. But this year will be different. We have some changes we want to make and it should be an interesting year.Click to expand...

Awk babes,that's heartbreaking :cry:But Great that u have new and better plans for this year ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi AL! :hugs:
> 
> T, nice temp rise and I must say; I like this cycle's chart much better than last month's...that temp dip you had last cycle had to be a fluke, bc you obviously still have a pulse.:haha:
> 
> Anyway, good job...it is done!:hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:If you say I am done then I'm done ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax and jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning ,:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Garnet said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance:The Sexy T *"Stewduced her man"! *Hopefully we will see good results from this!!!:happydance:

She sure did, this is STEWpendous news :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:The Sexy T *"Stewduced her man"! *Hopefully we will see good results from this!!!:happydance:
> 
> She sure did, this is STEWpendous news :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax and jodes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning ,:hugs:

:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

I stew jokes are almost better than the COCK! LOL


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> I stew jokes are almost better than the COCK! LOL


Agreed! But there is always room for COCK as well :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Butterfly, how's the decorating going?


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I stew jokes are almost better than the COCK! LOL
> 
> 
> Agreed! But there is always room for COCK as well :haha:Click to expand...

As long as certain things only have to be done twice a year, than I am ok with the COCK.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I stew jokes are almost better than the COCK! LOL
> 
> 
> Agreed! But there is always room for COCK as well :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> As long as certain things only have to be done twice a year, than I am ok with the COCK.:haha:Click to expand...

I am not joking wen I say I eat cock more than most :haha::blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

T...You are the Queen of the COCK!:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> T...You are the Queen of the COCK!:haha::hugs::hugs:


Yep, Despie, we are all pretty much STEWdents at your academy of COCK!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T...You are the Queen of the COCK!:haha::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T...You are the Queen of the COCK!:haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yep, Despie, we are all pretty much STEWdents at your academy of COCK!Click to expand...

:xmas13::xmas13::xmas13:


----------



## Jax41

T, I hope OH returns the compliment???? :haha: That's always my rule anyway!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, I hope OH returns the compliment???? :haha: That's always my rule anyway!:winkwink:

He does and he loves it ,:blush:Makes me feel a bit weird thou ,but then I am a weirdo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, I hope OH returns the compliment???? :haha: That's always my rule anyway!:winkwink:
> 
> He does and he loves it ,:blush:Makes me feel a bit weird thou ,but then I am a weirdo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It's supposed to be nice not weird you loony!!! :haha: Don't worry, some things my DH does sends me into peals of laughter every time, I really try hard not too as it puts him right off but I can't help myself!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, I hope OH returns the compliment???? :haha: That's always my rule anyway!:winkwink:
> 
> He does and he loves it ,:blush:Makes me feel a bit weird thou ,but then I am a weirdo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's supposed to be nice not weird you loony!!! :haha: Don't worry, some things my DH does sends me into peals of laughter every time, I really try hard not too as it puts him right off but I can't help myself!!!:haha::haha:Click to expand...

This is the way it was last night with me and my oh,I must of been kinda dry :blush:As just wen we were about to dtd after 40 mins of foreplay:sleep: he said I am not going into that desert tonight ,:haha:Well I laughed so much I nearly peed myself and so did he and then we had to start all over again :sleep:


----------



## Jodes2011

this thread has become x-rated haha! T you are one naughty woman :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dry as a desert, hot as a whore! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl::rofl: No more I'm going to P my nix....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: No more I'm going to P my nix....:haha:

I have no nix on ,trying to get my last session in tonight :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

This thread is getting more and more like a sex chat line! "I'm wearing no nix" "I'm peeing in my nix" "I eat cock" :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> This thread is getting more and more like a sex chat line! "I'm wearing no nix" "I'm peeing in my nix" "I eat cock" :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:the thread is gonna get closed down


----------



## Jax41

:haha::haha: funny you should say that Desp but I think this thread is gonna get bumped soon anyway to the discussion/groups bit, we're up to about 900 pages :shock::shock:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :haha::haha: funny you should say that Desp but I think this thread is gonna get bumped soon anyway to the discussion/groups bit, we're up to about 900 pages :shock::shock:

:cry::cry::cry::cry:Goodbye happy holidays


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: funny you should say that Desp but I think this thread is gonna get bumped soon anyway to the discussion/groups bit, we're up to about 900 pages :shock::shock:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:Goodbye happy holidaysClick to expand...


People in the groups might get a bit of a shock if they wander on here expecting some lovely holiday chat and find an adults only, X rated smut fest!


----------



## dachsundmom

One of the threads T and I are on, did get bumped to the discussions thread after 1000.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> One of the threads T and I are on, did get bumped to the discussions thread after 1000.

7 more pages and counting then :cry:. Despie c'mon you'll have to start a new one :thumbup: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha: funny you should say that Desp but I think this thread is gonna get bumped soon anyway to the discussion/groups bit, we're up to about 900 pages :shock::shock:
> 
> :cry::cry::cry::cry:Goodbye happy holidaysClick to expand...
> 
> 
> People in the groups might get a bit of a shock if they wander on here expecting some lovely holiday chat and find an adults only, X rated smut fest!Click to expand...

U are scaring me now ,o crap ,:(


----------



## dachsundmom

It's fine...:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Only messing about Despie :hugs: - if you go down, we all go down :thumbup:

Hang on, that sounds like some more X rated filth to me :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Only messing about Despie :hugs: - if you go down, we all go down :thumbup:
> 
> Hang on, that sounds like some more X rated filth to me :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

U could just name it "Whats Stewing" hee hee!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> U could just name it "Whats Stewing" hee hee!!

:haha::haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:rofl: all for one and one for all!


----------



## Desperado167

Right ,am starting the progesterone pessaries once ff has confirmed o so i am gonna be a mad sorry even madder bitch for the next few weeks .please bear with me ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

God, I thought that was going to be the name of the new thread then! PP's for short!!!:haha:

Despie :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right ,am starting the progesterone pessaries once ff has confirmed o so i am gonna be a mad sorry even madder bitch for the next few weeks .please bear with me ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Here's the thing, if this is the hormone that you need, you might feel great on it! Don't manifest bad.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ,am starting the progesterone pessaries once ff has confirmed o so i am gonna be a mad sorry even madder bitch for the next few weeks .please bear with me ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Here's the thing, if this is the hormone that you need, you might feel great on it! Don't manifest bad.:haha:Click to expand...

I felt great on it before :dohh:


----------



## googly

Hi Despie, I've been on the progesterone pessaries for 4 weeks now - they're totally messy and a PITA, but I haven't experienced any SE on them - no mood or emotional changes. Just the mess! :haha:

Have you had SE on them previously?


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Hi Despie, I've been on the progesterone pessaries for 4 weeks now - they're totally messy and a PITA, but I haven't experienced any SE on them - no mood or emotional changes. Just the mess! :haha:
> 
> Have you had SE on them previously?

Well I had hot flashes ,massive veiny boobs ,restless sleep and I was sure I was pregnant and I wasn't ,wen do u take yours googly ?


----------



## googly

I insert 2 as soon as I wake up at about 5-5.30am (and then lie down for another half hour at least); then 2 sometime between 1.30-2.30, then 2 before going to bed usually around 10-10.30pm. So trying to aim for 8ish hours apart to spread them evenly throughout the day, and where possible before lying down or quiet time (to minimize the lovely leakage :haha: delightful).


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> I insert 2 as soon as I wake up at about 5-5.30am (and then lie down for another half hour at least); then 2 sometime between 1.30-2.30, then 2 before going to bed usually around 10-10.30pm. So trying to aim for 8ish hours apart to spread them evenly throughout the day, and where possible before lying down or quiet time (to minimize the lovely leakage :haha: delightful).

Omg u take six !how many mg each?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

That's for a fully deficient corpus luteum mind you! If you're at least producing some progesterone you poss wouldn't need that amount - ? I know others that only do 2-3 a day...

Each one is 100mg.


----------



## dachsundmom

They leak?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> They leak?

It's the wax of the pessaries !:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> That's for a fully deficient corpus luteum mind you! If you're at least producing some progesterone you poss wouldn't need that amount - ? I know others that only do 2-3 a day...
> 
> Each one is 100mg.

Ok mine are 200 mg ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Uggh, the things we do in the name of TTC! Reminds me of the stuff I had to take when I had a bad bout of thrush one time....it wasn't nice :nope:

Anyway, on that delightful note :flower: I'm off for a soak in the bath and a hot date with, wait for it, my ironing board :haha: Thanks for the chats today girls, it's been nice :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Uggh, the things we do in the name of TTC! Reminds me of the stuff I had to take when I had a bad bout of thrush one time....it wasn't nice :nope:
> 
> Anyway, on that delightful note :flower: I'm off for a soak in the bath and a hot date with, wait for it, my ironing board :haha: Thanks for the chats today girls, it's been nice :hugs::hugs:

Enjoy ,I am going to get dinner out ,talk soon,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

You ladies are going to get booted! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You ladies are going to get booted! :haha:

Wouldn't be the first time I've been faced with that!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You ladies are going to get booted! :haha:

:cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha::haha:

It's ok...If you get busted....we'll follow you anywhere...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :haha::haha:
> 
> It's ok...If you get busted....we'll follow you anywhere...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Aww love u babes ,:hugs::kiss:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hey girls, I am back and very sorry I was away for so long. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Hey girls, I am back and very sorry I was away for so long. HAPPY NEW YEAR!!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:U ok ,we missed you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Thank you girls. I've missed you too. A lot 

Been to the doctor, the news are not so good. I found out that I have PCOS and have not been O for a while now. Taking 2000 mg of Metformin, Letrozole, vitamin D, syntheroid and additional vitamins and should for some time till I get back to normal. No that's basically it.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

But I hear, there are a few here waiting to be congratulated?


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Thank you girls. I've missed you too. A lot
> 
> Been to the doctor, the news are not so good. I found out that I have PCOS and have not been O for a while now. Taking 2000 mg of Metformin, Letrozole, vitamin D, syntheroid and additional vitamins and should for some time till I get back to normal. No that's basically it.

Am so sorry ,do the meds help u o .will u always have to take them ?:hugs:Am glad u got some answers although it's prob not wot u wanted to hear ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

5hooting 5tar said:


> But I hear, there are a few here waiting to be congratulated?

:shrug:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Thank you girls. I've missed you too. A lot
> 
> Been to the doctor, the news are not so good. I found out that I have PCOS and have not been O for a while now. Taking 2000 mg of Metformin, Letrozole, vitamin D, syntheroid and additional vitamins and should for some time till I get back to normal. No that's basically it.
> 
> Am so sorry ,do the meds help u o .will u always have to take them ?:hugs:Am glad u got some answers although it's prob not wot u wanted to hear ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's alright, as long as I know the problem and can fix it. I shouldn't take Letrozol for more than 3 months. But Metformin will have to take for at least a year. Vitamin D is almost normal, so one more week will be sufficient. And Syntheroid, probable all my life, unless they decide to change the dosage. 

:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

dachsundmom said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> But I hear, there are a few here waiting to be congratulated?
> 
> :shrug:Click to expand...

I ment Jodie,....you? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

S.s .thats pretty hard to take am sure ,:hugs:Wen can u start TTc again?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> S.s .thats pretty hard to take am sure ,:hugs:Wen can u start TTc again?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I guess a couple of months at least, when my cysts start dissolving. I don't exactly know how long it'll take. I should be on strict diet as well but with the holidays it was a little hard to keep.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> S.s .thats pretty hard to take am sure ,:hugs:Wen can u start TTc again?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I guess a couple of months at least, when my cysts start dissolving. I don't exactly know how long it'll take. I should be on strict diet as well but with the holidays it was a little hard to keep.:blush:Click to expand...

I love your new pic ,u are gorgeous ,don't beat yourself up .we all over ate at the hols ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Desperado167 said:


> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> S.s .thats pretty hard to take am sure ,:hugs:Wen can u start TTc again?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I guess a couple of months at least, when my cysts start dissolving. I don't exactly know how long it'll take. I should be on strict diet as well but with the holidays it was a little hard to keep.:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I love your new pic ,u are gorgeous ,don't beat yourself up .we all over ate at the hols ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you huni. I am trying to be good now, Started Zumba again, substituting sugar with Splenda, buying lean meats, will see how far I can go lol :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG SS......You look like my mother! (a younger version, of course) Wow! It's a bit spooky....:haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> OMG SS......You look like my mother! (a younger version, of course) Wow! It's a bit spooky....:haha:

:thumbup: Is she nice? Cause I am :haha: Trying to cheer myself up. The picture is taken in NYC at the restaurant on New Year's Eve. So much food, my God, so much booze, so much dancing :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

I need to find a pic to show you. OMG it's spooky! What is your ethnicity, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo, how do you feel? Is the baby kicking already? Do you know the sex?


----------



## Indigo77

I don't feel any kicking and we should know the gender soon when we get the cvs results back....tomorrow or next week...


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

5hooting 5tar said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> OMG SS......You look like my mother! (a younger version, of course) Wow! It's a bit spooky....:haha:
> 
> :thumbup: Is she nice? Cause I am :haha: Trying to cheer myself up. The picture is taken in NYC at the restaurant on New Year's Eve. So much food, my God, so much booze, so much dancing&#8230; :dohh:Click to expand...

Show me the pic


----------



## Indigo77

It looks like you were having a good time...:thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> It looks like you were having a good time...:thumbup:

It was nice, something I haven't done in a long time. My DH doesn't like loud parties but I made him go, as I was so distressed lately and had no strength to cook, clean or serve. I am usually always the hostess and people love to visit us, I know it because nobody's in the rush to leave. It usually lasts 3-5 days at the time. So, this time we just gathered and had fun together someplace else. :thumbup:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> I need to find a pic to show you. OMG it's spooky! What is your ethnicity, if you don't mind me asking?

Did you find that pic? Where is your mom from?


----------



## Indigo77

I hate hostessing....too much work and not much fun (for me).


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> I hate hostessing....too much work and not much fun (for me).

I don't mind it once in a while, I like to cook and I do it well but with all my TTC problems right now, I couldn't find energy it all takes. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

It seems like everything is fixable / manageable, though, right? :flower:

The waiting must suck, though. :hug:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Indigo77 said:


> It seems like everything is fixable / manageable, though, right? :flower:
> 
> The waiting must suck, though. :hug:

I certainly hope so, my doctor assured me that mine is and so I am working on it. Hopefully this pharmacy I was prescribed does what it needs to do.

Thank you :flower:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Anyway, Congratulations Brooke and Jodie, and everyone else with BFP I missed, happy and healthy 9 months to you guys! I am out, gotta do some work here before the end of today. I'll try to sneak in tomorrow. Love ya all, ta ta 
:hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Night everyone ,sleep well ,am so glad to be going to bed tonite just to sleep,:) :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good night to you Despe, sleep well, I am waiting for the weekend to do just that.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning all well got another big temp rise and am pretty happy that I have o :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Honestly the relief is amazing ,no more poas for at least ten days ,I can go to bed early without oh and sleep and I can wear my big saggy granny knickers to bed and my warm comfy fleece Jammies And even better I can fight with oh and say wot ever I want :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:ladies ,massive thanks for being there for me the last few days ,your support is everything to me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus and sum hope u feel better soon to come and post ,indigo and Brooke ,massive love and hugs for your news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Anna googly ss mtbim llbean garnet jodes mm and Keeks ,n.s ,miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keeks ,thinking of you today ,hope everything runs smoothly,xxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Despie-Wishing u lot's of baby sticky dust.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> Despie-Wishing u lot's of baby sticky dust.:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:u came back ,:happydance::happydance:U were always on my mind ,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

I have been feeling low...lately but I'm trying to be really positive about the new year and wanting so much to be a mommy. I'm glad I'm back on Bnb missed u. You are always so thoughtful and kind.:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My dh started taking his vits again....he has not been for a while now...and I thought to myself the other day when you spiked your dh's coffee!:coffee: It made me laugh to myself :rofl:.


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> I have been feeling low...lately but I'm trying to be really positive about the new year and wanting so much to be a mommy. I'm glad I'm back on Bnb missed u. You are always so thoughtful and kind.:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My dh started taking his vits again....he has not been for a while now...and I thought to myself the other day when you spiked your dh's coffee!:coffee: It made me laugh to myself :rofl:.

Awk bless babes ,am sorry u have been feeling low ,but it's a new year new chances and good things will happen ,:kiss::kiss:Well things have gotten worse ,:nope:I had to spike my hubby's stew :haha::haha:And yes it worked a treat ,omg I am so happy u are here and I am talking to you,am sure the other ladies will be made up,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning ,:hugs:How's the decorating going?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Despie- I can picture it in my mind....you getting his bowl ready with stew...and mixing the vits in...with a quick stir and another ladle of stew on top for good measure. :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I'm laughing so hard right now- I sure needed that.

Thank u for your support- I have a good feeling about this year! For all of us to get our baby wishes.:crib::crib::crib::crib::crib::crib:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Good morning ,:hugs:How's the decorating going?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi hon, got a bit bored of it but still have a few bits to finish off so will try and get back to it today! 

Glad you have O confirmed and can relax. FX this is your month :hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,well am heading off now as I have to meet my sil in an hour ,talk soon ,love you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Honestly the relief is amazing ,no more poas for at least ten days ,I can go to bed early without oh and sleep and I can wear my big saggy granny knickers to bed and my warm comfy fleece Jammies And even better I can fight with oh and say wot ever I want :)

 :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies!

M, I might have seen your house from a link NS sent me:blush:, and I must tell you, it's beautiful! You will sell it in no time at all.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I want to see!


----------



## dachsundmom

Give me a minute...coming to your email.


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

The washing machine in the kitchen does baffle me, lol. I thought it was a dishwasher at first.


----------



## Indigo77

I find it baffling when laundry rooms are downstairs when all the bedrooms & closets are upstairs.


----------



## Indigo77

very nice Butterfly! Did you hang the wallpaper yourself?

Who is next? Show us where you live!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning all well got another big temp rise and am pretty happy that I have o :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Honestly the relief is amazing ,no more poas for at least ten days ,I can go to bed early without oh and sleep and I can wear my big saggy granny knickers to bed and my warm comfy fleece Jammies And even better I can fight with oh and say wot ever I want :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:ladies ,massive thanks for being there for me the last few days ,your support is everything to me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus and sum hope u feel better soon to come and post ,indigo and Brooke ,massive love and hugs for your news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Anna googly ss mtbim llbean garnet jodes mm and Keeks ,n.s ,miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keeks ,thinking of you today ,hope everything runs smoothly,xxxxx

Yes the granny knickers and fleece are great! I wear them anyway. All that stuff comes off. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, very good point!


----------



## Garnet

My husband really not into all the sexy stuff! I'm sure it he likes it on a Victoria secret model but not on this old body... Once he home from work he put on the sweats (from the 90's) and sweatshirt so he is into comfy too.


----------



## dachsundmom

Lol....my DH only cares about the naked part.


----------



## Garnet

Mine too! Well it is a gorgeous day at the Beach. It was in the 30's for two days now it going to be up in the 60's again...So wondering where I'm going to amuse the little man today...Maybe the Bounce house or mall??


----------



## Jax41

Despie, I am more than envious as I am about to embark on the nympho week, tried to show a bit of willing last night, thong on but under my fleecie jammies, I know probably not a good look :dohh: Wish me luck girls, I'm off home to start POAS, going to start it early this cycle as I almost missed it last time!

Dmom/Indigo - d'you have your laundry rooms upstairs then? :shrug:

Luvmydoggies and Shooting Star, sorry I missed you both last night but so fab to have you back!!! :yipee::yipee:

I'm feeling so sleepy this week, have missed my lie-in's of the past fortnight, roll on tomorrow morning!! :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Mine too! Well it is a gorgeous day at the Beach. It was in the 30's for two days now it going to be up in the 60's again...So wondering where I'm going to amuse the little man today...Maybe the Bounce house or mall??

Garnet, I'm envious, I'd love a gorgeous day at the Beach! Have a happy day with your l'il man :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Mine too! Well it is a gorgeous day at the Beach. It was in the 30's for two days now it going to be up in the 60's again...So wondering where I'm going to amuse the little man today...Maybe the Bounce house or mall??
> 
> Garnet, I'm envious, I'd love a gorgeous day at the Beach! Have a happy day with your l'il man :flower:Click to expand...

Well I got until end of July to enjoy it then it on to the Smoky mountains...Hope you have a wonderful day too.. :flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bounce house sounds fun, but if you go to the mall, then you can be occupied too!


Jax, my laundry is off of the kitchen, but not IN the kitchen like that...it is a totally different space.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax, my laundry is off of the kitchen, but not IN the kitchen like that...it it a totally different space.

Ah, I get you! Yup, mine's not in my kitchen either, it's in the utility room!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, some some UK homes do have utility rooms?


----------



## Jax41

Yea, mine's teeny, washing machine, coat hooks, (no where for my wellies though....) door to downstairs loo and door to garage but some are BIG. What's yours called then a laundry room?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes...does your dryer fit in there too? My kitchen is at the back of the house and the laundry is off of it.


BTW, see my avatar?:haha:


----------



## Jax41

F'ing hell the posessed, tie-dyed in bleach Doxie's back :nope: Pray why????????

Got my dryer in my garage :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Morning ladies!


----------



## Jax41

Hi LL :hi: How's things with you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning Liz! :hugs:


J, I love the little guy...:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning Liz! :hugs:
> 
> 
> J, I love the little guy...:haha:

Okay, it's confirmed, you're as barking mad as the doxie!!! :haha: Hey B, whatever floats your boat as the say!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

He is a long-haired dapple doxie and they typically have blue eyes, lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> He is a long-haired dapple doxie and they typically have blue eyes, lol

You mean it's real? :shock:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Good Morning ladies. I tried to sneak in in the morning, so I can say hello to all of you but afraid won't stay too long. How are you today? TGIF!!!! :)


----------



## Jax41

SS!! :kiss: I'm soooo glad it's Friday!


----------



## LLbean

Hi 55!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He is a long-haired dapple doxie and they typically have blue eyes, lol
> 
> You mean it's real? :shock:Click to expand...

Well yes, lol. Dapples are gaining popularity and doxies aren't supposed to have this coloring; for that reason, I wouldn't buy one, but I do find them funny to see....if you get a designer color like this, the breeder has to be fab.


----------



## LLbean

All is well with me...day 3 of IVF...so just needles in my life right now LOL Happy Friday to all!


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Oh, me too. I was waiting for this Friday, I am so sleepy. Although, my week started on Tuesday, short week is the most difficult week. I am hoping to stay in bed till noon tomorrow. Probably won't happen but I'll try with all my might :)


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hi LLBean, I am sorry to hear about needles, it must be hard, but I am sure you'll overcome all obstacles and will get your BFP in no time. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He is a long-haired dapple doxie and they typically have blue eyes, lol
> 
> You mean it's real? :shock:Click to expand...
> 
> Well yes, lol. Dapples are gaining popularity and doxies aren't supposed to have this coloring; for that reason, I wouldn't buy one, but I do find them funny to see....if you get a designer color like this, the breeder has to be fab.Click to expand...

Designer colour!! :rofl::rofl: I thought it was stuffed!!!:haha:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> All is well with me...day 3 of IVF...so just needles in my life right now LOL Happy Friday to all!

LL you are so brave, I couldn't do needles.....:hugs: I'm a complete woose at blood tests, I absolutely HATE them. 

I so hope that this cycle brings you our little :baby: it'll be magic!!!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> All is well with me...day 3 of IVF...so just needles in my life right now LOL Happy Friday to all!
> 
> LL you are so brave, I couldn't do needles.....:hugs: I'm a complete woose at blood tests, I absolutely HATE them.
> 
> I so hope that this cycle brings you our little :baby: it'll be magic!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Jax that was me, ask ANYONE that knows me...TERRIFIED of needles and yes, when they draw blood I can't look. You have to do what you have to do and I promise it is not that bad...at least the ones I have to do are small, once the Progesterone Oil shots start those my husband has to do...in my rear end LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Are they marking your ass again, so R can find the spot? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> All is well with me...day 3 of IVF...so just needles in my life right now LOL Happy Friday to all!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U know u love it really ,:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies!
> 
> M, I might have seen your house from a link NS sent me:blush:, and I must tell you, it's beautiful! You will sell it in no time at all.:hugs:

Aw thanks hon, I hope so :hugs:



dachsundmom said:


> The washing machine in the kitchen does baffle me, lol. I thought it was a dishwasher at first.

Ha ha the dishwasher is hidden behind a cupboard front :winkwink:



Indigo77 said:


> I find it baffling when laundry rooms are downstairs when all the bedrooms & closets are upstairs.

Good point! :thumbup:



Indigo77 said:


> very nice Butterfly! Did you hang the wallpaper yourself?
> 
> Who is next? Show us where you live!

Yes I did Indi, the bedroom one went on fine so i got all confident but the living room was a b*tch and I ballsed it up so I had to buy another roll :growlmad::dohh:



Garnet said:


> Mine too! Well it is a gorgeous day at the Beach. It was in the 30's for two days now it going to be up in the 60's again...So wondering where I'm going to amuse the little man today...Maybe the Bounce house or mall??

Ooh sounds lovely Garnet :flower:



5hooting 5tar said:


> Good Morning ladies. I tried to sneak in in the morning, so I can say hello to all of you but afraid won't stay too long. How are you today? TGIF!!!! :)

TGIF 55 - lovely to see you back :hugs::hugs:

LL must catch up with your journal and see how the IVF is going :hugs::hugs:

p.s. link to my house if anyone else wants to see :flower: https://www.tepilo.com/property/14210/listing/


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet have a lovely day ,ss :flower:B I love your pic ,jax ,ha ha am glad my sexy week is over ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Despe :wave: how are you?


----------



## Jax41

LL, when they do bloods for me I have to ask to lay down otherwise I hit the deck, it's a bit embarassing :blush::haha:

Hope your DH doesn't use you like a dart board!!!! :haha:

I know you have to do what you have to do but I still think you're brave :flower: especially doing them yourself :shock: I'm not sure I could.....:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly,your house is beautiful and so clean and tidy ,I see u have a few of your beautiful paintings too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Hey Butterfly, Happy New Year to you? Are you selling your house or just made a purchase?


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, house is looking good!!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet have a lovely day ,ss :flower:B I love your pic ,jax ,ha ha am glad my sexy week is over ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

That's not nice Desp, I'll get you back!!! :gun:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, Indigo...the reason most laundry rooms are put downstairs and not up, is in case the washer ever leaks/floods....this way, less damage bc nothing is coming through your ceilings and electrical.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly,your house is beautiful and so clean and tidy ,I see u have a few of your beautiful paintings too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ha ha thanks ladies - trying to sell 55, will have to see how it goes.

Despie - I am the least tidy person that you can meet but I shifted all the cr*p to take the photos :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, Indigo...the reason most laundry rooms are put downstairs and not up, is in case the washer ever leaks/floods....this way, less damage bc nothing is coming through your ceilings and electrical.:thumbup:

Ah, good point, plus it would be a nightmare to carry a washing machine up the stairs :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly,your house is beautiful and so clean and tidy ,I see u have a few of your beautiful paintings too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ha ha thanks ladies - trying to sell 55, will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Despie - I am the least tidy person that you can meet but I shifted all the cr*p to take the photos :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Don't open the cupboards!!!!! :argh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly,your house is beautiful and so clean and tidy ,I see u have a few of your beautiful paintings too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Ha ha thanks ladies - trying to sell 55, will have to see how it goes.
> 
> Despie - I am the least tidy person that you can meet but I shifted all the cr*p to take the photos :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't open the cupboards!!!!! :argh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: You got it Jax! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## 5hooting 5tar

Ok, I have to go, good luck to you guys with everything you're trying to do, lova ya all :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave:

I gotta go paint a few window ledges and clear a few cupboards :haha::haha: - laters xx


----------



## Desperado167

5hooting 5tar said:


> Despe :wave: how are you?[/am excited,xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies!
> 
> M, I might have seen your house from a link NS sent me:blush:, and I must tell you, it's beautiful! You will sell it in no time at all.:hugs:
> 
> Aw thanks hon, I hope so :hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> The washing machine in the kitchen does baffle me, lol. I thought it was a dishwasher at first.Click to expand...
> 
> Ha ha the dishwasher is hidden behind a cupboard front :winkwink:
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I find it baffling when laundry rooms are downstairs when all the bedrooms & closets are upstairs.Click to expand...
> 
> Good point! :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> very nice Butterfly! Did you hang the wallpaper yourself?
> 
> Who is next? Show us where you live!Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did Indi, the bedroom one went on fine so i got all confident but the living room was a b*tch and I ballsed it up so I had to buy another roll :growlmad::dohh:
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Mine too! Well it is a gorgeous day at the Beach. It was in the 30's for two days now it going to be up in the 60's again...So wondering where I'm going to amuse the little man today...Maybe the Bounce house or mall??Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh sounds lovely Garnet :flower:
> 
> 
> 
> 5hooting 5tar said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning ladies. I tried to sneak in in the morning, so I can say hello to all of you but afraid won't stay too long. How are you today? TGIF!!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> TGIF 55 - lovely to see you back :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL must catch up with your journal and see how the IVF is going :hugs::hugs:
> 
> p.s. link to my house if anyone else wants to see :flower: https://www.tepilo.com/property/14210/listing/Click to expand...

haha we know where you live now :winkwink: lovely house with lovely furnishings. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet have a lovely day ,ss :flower:B I love your pic ,jax ,ha ha am glad my sexy week is over ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That's not nice Desp, I'll get you back!!! :gun:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:Am serous too ,I can't remember being so relieved ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet have a lovely day ,ss :flower:B I love your pic ,jax ,ha ha am glad my sexy week is over ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> That's not nice Desp, I'll get you back!!! :gun:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Am serous too ,I can't remember being so relieved ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know you are! Just imagine the sigh of relief when we actually get our BFP's.....phew.....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> LL, when they do bloods for me I have to ask to lay down otherwise I hit the deck, it's a bit embarassing :blush::haha:
> 
> Hope your DH doesn't use you like a dart board!!!! :haha:
> 
> I know you have to do what you have to do but I still think you're brave :flower: especially doing them yourself :shock: I'm not sure I could.....:nope:

I was freaking out over it but once I tried my first one I said "hmmm, that wasn't that horrible..."


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::holly: this is how i look now haha! xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::holly: this is how i look now haha! xxxxxClick to expand...

Yay for big tatas ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I look like that all the time lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Six times in nine days was tough going ,:sleep:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Six times in nine days was tough going ,:sleep:Click to expand...

i hear ya and if i look back at my chart i did 6 times in 9 days :happydance: maybe this is a sign :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: how many bfp's so far for Jan? I know one already :winkwink: xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Six times in nine days was tough going ,:sleep:Click to expand...

:shock::shock: OMG, I ain't never going to get a BFP then :nope:.....


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Six times in nine days was tough going ,:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock::shock: OMG, I ain't never going to get a BFP then :nope:.....Click to expand...

but Jax it only takes the once :thumbup: believe me i went a bit mad and its really unnecessary doing it that much. I start to panic and so does T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Horray for temp rise and ovulation being over T now its time to see that BFP :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Six times in nine days was tough going ,:sleep:Click to expand...
> 
> :shock::shock: OMG, I ain't never going to get a BFP then :nope:.....Click to expand...

Jax ,it's just cos I am so worried about missing the egg that this happens ,I panic and have sex ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Jodes we posted nearly the same thing at the same time ,:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Wish my DH would panic and have sex! :haha: I would love to try that many, just to see, maybe that's where I'm going wrong!!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Omg Jodes we posted nearly the same thing at the same time ,:haha:

You two are spooky birds!! :haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

haha great minds think alike :winkwink: 

Right i'm off to take my little darling to the dentist god help me getting his gob open haha! Will come and chat later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> haha great minds think alike :winkwink:
> 
> Right i'm off to take my little darling to the dentist god help me getting his gob open haha! Will come and chat later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Pliers always help ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I also always have panicked sex...and, everything you read will tell you that every other day is best...I don't think more sex = better for TTC.


We need a new poll.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, M had a poll....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax u could easily half that to the two days before o and the day of o or the day after :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> haha great minds think alike :winkwink:
> 
> Right i'm off to take my little darling to the dentist god help me getting his gob open haha! Will come and chat later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Pliers always help ,:haha:Click to expand...

I read that quick and thought we were still talking about panicked sex!!!!:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, calm, calm, deep breaths, I'm not going to get stressed before I get going :haha:. I have been dealt one huge hand of favour though girls, DH's boss is off sick into next week, so his work schedule will NOT be busy i.e. no early starts so he will no doubt be more willing, esp in the morning for early starts with me :winkwink: :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Actually, M had a poll....

Yeah my poll died a bit but it is here :thumbup:

https://www.babyandbump.com/pregnancy-over-35/723830-poll-did-you-bd-around-o-you-got-your-bfp.html


----------



## Indigo77

Jax....We only had 3 half-assed BD sessions (had given up and decided on IVF) the cycle I got my BFP.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, when were those in relation to OV?


----------



## Indigo77

Every 36 hours on

O-2
o
o+1

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-12-12&mode=a&ts=1325872123&u=


----------



## Indigo77

What about you?


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL, that looks like my chart :haha::haha::haha:

(I was going that doesn't look right, hang on a minute that looks familiar...!!)


----------



## Butterfly67

Or is it for some reason just showing the chart of the person that is viewing it?! :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

How weird, as I see my chart as well!
Indi what application have you found? that is intriguing me!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Every 36 hours on
> 
> O-2
> o
> o+1
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-12-12&mode=a&ts=1325872123&u=

I see my chart too HAHAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

What? Are you serious? I copied a picture of my chart and pasted it. 

What about now?

https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e525/?i=4483191&


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> What? Are you serious? I copied a picture of my chart and pasted it.
> 
> What about now?
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/31e525/?i=4483191&

Mo bettah!:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

I now see yours! that was funny, I had a good giggle at that:haha::haha:
Wonder how we all say our own charts?


----------



## googly

Yeah Jax we only did O-4, O-1 (which I presume was the one), and O+1.

That was freaky with the chart, I was all - WTF?!?!


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> I now see yours! that was funny, I had a good giggle at that:haha::haha:
> Wonder how we all say our own charts?


It's magic!


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I unfortunately knew I was working with dead jizz and was in the mood around OV, so we went 5 days straight.:blush::haha: I figured with dead jizz, it really didn't matter when we BD.

But, I was planning every 3rd day.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I unfortunately knew I was working with dead jizz and was in the mood around OV, so we went 5 days straight.:blush::haha: I figured with dead jizz, it really didn't matter when we BD.
> 
> But, I was planning every 3rd day.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

well it just goes to show panic/panic not you still get pregnant :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Jax! miss u. This is our year!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

This is for my UK friends....when u were all talking about your homes...I picture u ladies like from the movies I watch...the holiday, love actually, and you are all married/boyfriends all look like Colin Firth, Hugh Grant and Christain Bale....I could listen to a british accent for days...so proper!:flower:

Hope all you ladies have a great day!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/fda0cf50.jpg. My gorgeous neice. Olivia grace ,xxxxx

She is absolutely gorgeous and adorable!!!! I luv her name...so pretty.


----------



## Jax41

T, I did an AWWWW out loud then, she's gorgeous!!!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Jax41

Hey girls, thanks for the tips on BDing around O and for finding your poll Butterfly :thumbup:

I know you get frustrated because I'm no temper :dohh: but if I've got my dates right I should start my fertile time Sunday, POAS has just confirmed nuffink (phew, no BD tonight :happydance:) but I'm going to try and do every other day (start Sunday) ....with Thursday being O day. I'm working late on Weds (til 9) so not sure I'll get one then to make the night before but I'm def going to try for the whole week, just perhaps not every night like some of you harlots :haha:!!!

Wish me luck!!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Best of luck Jax!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/fda0cf50.jpg. My gorgeous neice. Olivia grace ,xxxxx

Awww baby!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2ce38181.jpg. Hope u don't mind me posting these,xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

your neice is jus beautiful, adorable, cute, gorgeous, and so damm scrummy haha! Look at that smile you can't beat it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

So cute! That baby is gonna be one spoilt baby!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax best of luck ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading to bed girls five hours with my neice and I am knackered ,lol,xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am heading to bed girls five hours with my neice and I am knackered ,lol,xxxxxx

:sleep::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

luvmydoggies said:


> Hi Jax! miss u. This is our year!:baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:
> 
> This is for my UK friends....when u were all talking about your homes...I picture u ladies like from the movies I watch...the holiday, love actually, and you are all married/boyfriends all look like Colin Firth, Hugh Grant and Christain Bale....I could listen to a british accent for days...so proper!:flower:
> 
> Hope all you ladies have a great day!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: send me any of those men LMD and I will be happy :thumbup:

Yes, and you lot need to learn to speak proper English! :haha::haha:

Very cute despie :hugs:

Jax have a BD for me as I will also likely O next Thursday :cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, M! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,Keeks thinking of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus sum n,s mm hope u are all ok ,miss u from the thread ,bf b Jodes garnet Anna googly lovmydoggies llbean indigo jax ss mtbim ,big hugs for u all ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:So how's everyone doing ,any plans for the weekend .am heading to my sil house and then the movies to see puss in boots ,hubby is making us all a big fry up wen he gets out of bed I will have to make the most of it as u am joining slimming world on Wednesday :thumbup:Am dreading it but looking forward to being more healthy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a Great weekend everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Every 36 hours on
> 
> O-2
> o
> o+1
> 
> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/ttc/chartgraph_module.php?d=2011-12-12&mode=a&ts=1325872123&u=

That's my bloody chart :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning, but why am I wide awake at 5 am on a Saturday? Usually I can sleep until at least 6.:growlmad:

What is a fry up?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning, but why am I wide awake at 5 am on a Saturday? Usually I can sleep until at least 6.:growlmad:
> 
> What is a fry up?:hugs:

Well I am so happy u are here but sorry u can't sleep .:hugs::hugs:a fry up is sausages bacon eggs beans mushrooms tomato and fried bread potato bread and soda bread .it does us all for breakfast and lunch :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, a full English breakfast, lol.

We were talking about that yesterday on our soy thread bc I said beans aren't for breakfast, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, a full English breakfast, lol.
> 
> We were talking about that yesterday on our soy thread bc I said beans aren't for breakfast, lol.

:haha::haha:How are u feeling babes!!?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have no complaints!:haha:

Yay for the xhairs!:happydance: Is it cooter tab time?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I have no complaints!:haha:
> 
> Yay for the xhairs!:happydance: Is it cooter tab time?:haha:

Yes ,I started this morning :cry::haha::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh hun, are you nervous?


----------



## Jodes2011

are we talking prog pills here? I love a fry up not so keen on the soda bread though. Is Kees having her op today? I must go check her journal. Sorry Kees :hugs::hugs::hugs: 

It took me another 3 hours to get my fat ass out of bed this morning :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes u do not have a fat ass :growlmad::haha:Yes ladies I am nervous and I don't really know why but I got anotheR box of my doc yesterday ,cyclogest pessaries ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

So, your doc gave you more of it?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So, your doc gave you more of it?

Yes it was a repeat prescription ,as it was my doc that suggested it in the start of 2011 ,my doc has cancer and is off so I just foned and ordered it and hey presto I got it ,didn't really think I would get it I was thinking they would want me to come down for an apt but they didn't so I have them and I am not complaining :haha:Have had really bad af type pains for the last few days ,remind me of that in case I blame the prog later :blush::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes u do not have a fat ass :growlmad::haha:Yes ladies I am nervous and I don't really know why but I got anotheR box of my doc yesterday ,cyclogest pessaries ,:thumbup::hugs:

oh bless ya gorgeous but i do have a fat ass even my son said so and kids don't like haha! I can understand you being nervous but you have to do it :thumbup: I hope its your turn this month :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

when did you start taking it? Today? xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> when did you start taking it? Today? xxxxx

Yes just this morning ,the pessaries are 200 mg so am only taking half of one as they are double the usual strength :thumbup:If I get a bfp I will double it till I get my scan ,if off course that ever happens ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are they messy?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are they messy?

Just a little bit but it's the waxy cover that doesn't dissolve but it's fine ,if u were taking a bigger dose it would def be a bit messy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

well the AF type pains are a good sign :thumbup: i started getting mine early on so fingers crossed somethings happened :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good luck withe the cooter tabs :haha: Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoe they do the trick. I have seen Puss in Boots and it is great :happydance::happydance:

Could do with a fry up but I got on the scales this morning and it is no more fry ups for me, got to get back on the low fat regime and do some exercise :cry::nope:

B, sorry you couldn't sleep hon :hugs::hugs:

:hi: and :hugs: everyone else!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Good luck withe the cooter tabs :haha: Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hoe they do the trick. I have seen Puss in Boots and it is great :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Could do with a fry up but I got on the scales this morning and it is no more fry ups for me, got to get back on the low fat regime and do some exercise :cry::nope:
> 
> B, sorry you couldn't sleep hon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: and :hugs: everyone else!

:haha::haha:Cooter tabs ,and bf u look fab and u never stop working so cut yourself some slack :growlmad:U look really young and good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Unless I am missing something, the fry up doesn't sound as if it would be that bad, if you didn't eat the sausage...or is it cooked in a lot of butter?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Unless I am missing something, the fry up doesn't sound as if it would be that bad, if you didn't eat the sausage...or is it cooked in a lot of butter?:haha:

We grill everything as well :haha:So it's not even fried apart from the breads :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If it's any consolation, I am eating a WW frozen dinner for breakfast bc I haven't been to the store in a week.:haha:

It's in the microwave right now.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If it's any consolation, I am eating a WW frozen dinner for breakfast bc I haven't been to the store in a week.:haha:
> 
> It's in the microwave right now.:wacko:

:growlmad::growlmad:Is n not looking after you ,:grr::finger::finger:


----------



## dachsundmom

He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.

Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks T but I have put on some kilos and I am above my maximum 'happy with' weight by 2 kilos, so it has to go or I won't have any clothes that fit :haha::haha:

B, my fry ups are mostly that I have to say: fried egg, fried bread (possibly the most unhealthy thing in the world but I love it!) although baked beans are the spawn of the devil so I just have mushrooms and sausages 

However, I can substitute toast and scramblies to make it a bit better :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fried bread, is grilled bread?


----------



## LLbean

Good morning Foodies ;-)

Hope all of you have a wonderful weekend

Despie hope the cooter tabs are bearable ...I hate goopy stuff


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.
> 
> Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:The man needs a list to go to the store ,:growlmad::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks T but I have put on some kilos and I am above my maximum 'happy with' weight by 2 kilos, so it has to go or I won't have any clothes that fit :haha::haha:
> 
> B, my fry ups are mostly that I have to say: fried egg, fried bread (possibly the most unhealthy thing in the world but I love it!) although baked beans are the spawn of the devil so I just have mushrooms and sausages
> 
> However, I can substitute toast and scramblies to make it a bit better :happydance:

Next week for me it will be scrambled eggs grilled bacon mushrooms and beans ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:God I miss my grannys fried bread ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Aw thanks T but I have put on some kilos and I am above my maximum 'happy with' weight by 2 kilos, so it has to go or I won't have any clothes that fit :haha::haha:
> 
> B, my fry ups are mostly that I have to say: fried egg, fried bread (possibly the most unhealthy thing in the world but I love it!) although baked beans are the spawn of the devil so I just have mushrooms and sausages
> 
> However, I can substitute toast and scramblies to make it a bit better :happydance:
> 
> Next week for me it will be scrambled eggs grilled bacon mushrooms and beans ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:God I miss my grannys fried bread ,:hugs:Click to expand...

mmmmm.....that sounds delicious xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Cooter Tabs tee hee! Who comes up with these things?? I put them in at night so I would not have the cooter issues!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, did they fully dissolve by morning?


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, did they fully dissolve by morning?

Yup! I wore the little pads at night and it help with the mess... I was first given 100mg hard tablets then the 200mg waxy pessys. The waxy ones were the messiest. 

Well it was a gorgeous morning this morning at the beach and I went for a run. It is so strange it is going to be 66 degrees in January.. All the birds were out in full force. I think they are confused too with the weird weather. The Gulls flying around too. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend...


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, did they fully dissolve by morning?
> 
> Yup! I wore the little pads at night and it help with the mess... I was first given 100mg hard tablets then the 200mg waxy pessys. The waxy ones were the messiest.
> 
> Well it was a gorgeous morning this morning at the beach and I went for a run. It is so strange it is going to be 66 degrees in January.. All the birds were out in full force. I think they are confused too with the weird weather. The Gulls flying around too. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend...Click to expand...

sounds amazing! Wish I was by the beach too


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Fried bread, is grilled bread?

Real fried bread is basically soaking the bread in hot oil (or maybe Despie your gran used lard like my dad used to?!) whilst frying it in a pan - so it is basically a huge hot crouton :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.
> 
> Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:The man needs a list to go to the store ,:growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: give the man a list and make him useful!



Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, did they fully dissolve by morning?
> 
> Yup! I wore the little pads at night and it help with the mess... I was first given 100mg hard tablets then the 200mg waxy pessys. The waxy ones were the messiest.
> 
> Well it was a gorgeous morning this morning at the beach and I went for a run. It is so strange it is going to be 66 degrees in January.. All the birds were out in full force. I think they are confused too with the weird weather. The Gulls flying around too. Hope you all have a wonderful weekend...Click to expand...

Sounds lovely Garnet!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes my granny used lard and lots of it :haha:Garnet,your day sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I have had pains all day in my tummy and I am wondering could it be cos I have stopped the fertilaid ,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

dachsundmom said:


> He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.
> 
> Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:

:haha: Now see, my husband always goes to the store, but only when we don't need anything and only to buy what we don't need. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.
> 
> Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> :haha: Now see, my husband always goes to the store, but only when we don't need anything and only to buy what we don't need. :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:My oh loves food shopping ,he always goes for two or three things and brings back 7 or 8 bags ::wacko::haha::


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> He is doing his best and he doesn't go to the store, until I make a list...which I have not done at all this week.
> 
> Granted, he is still asleep, snoring away.:growlmad::hugs:
> 
> :haha: Now see, my husband always goes to the store, but only when we don't need anything and only to buy what we don't need. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:My oh loves food shopping ,he always goes for two or three things and brings back 7 or 8 bags ::wacko::haha::Click to expand...

:haha: Mine always manages to bring back no ingredients that I can use for a meal, unless it's sandwich bread, garbage bags, coffee, mayonnaise, and cookies. But I love him. :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Evenin' all!!!:hi:

Despie, how come your nervous about your cooter tabs? You were getting all excited about them in the week!!!:haha: 

I just love cooked breakfasts! It is my absolutely favourite part when we stay at a hotel as I never cook them at home!!

My DH never goes food shopping, in fact I don't think he know's what a supermarket is! Dmom, can't you order your food shop online and have it delivered home?

I haven't done much today, bit like you Jodes have trouble getting my back of the mattress this morning, think it's all that getting up early for school this past week....

I'm not sure what's going on in my life ATM, we rowed again last night, that's twice now in a week :cry: I think there is more to it than what we're arguing over (me spending time at the weekend with my Mum and not at home with DH although he always seems to be in the pub watching footie, which is why I'm out with my Mum....circles!!!:wacko:). Anyway, it was a complete lack of communication but I'm finding it harder to keep my gob shut which usually I'm very good at doing. We sorted it though before we went to sleep....but maybe I just need to let him have it, the unfiltered version as clearly I don't seem to be myself with him although I'm trying hard. Why oh why does this have to happen during O week :shrug:

Butterfly, :cry: I will make sure my Thursday BD is for you :thumbup:

:hugs: everyone xXx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Yes my granny used lard and lots of it :haha:Garnet,your day sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I have had pains all day in my tummy and I am wondering could it be cos I have stopped the fertilaid ,:shrug::hugs:

did you have it last month? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Do u know wot jax I think they know wen we really need them and pick a fight cos they know we have to back down or poss for them to get out of it :growlmad:I have had this so many times and had to bite my tongue till it was hanging off :nope:Just to get some sexy time in ,as for the progesterone I am just a worrier about taking anything new :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yes my granny used lard and lots of it :haha:Garnet,your day sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I have had pains all day in my tummy and I am wondering could it be cos I have stopped the fertilaid ,:shrug::hugs:
> 
> did you have it last month? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No pains last month but I didn't stop the f.a after ovulation ,I only stopped it cis of starting the progesterone ,:hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Evenin' all!!!:hi:
> 
> Despie, how come your nervous about your cooter tabs? You were getting all excited about them in the week!!!:haha:
> 
> I just love cooked breakfasts! It is my absolutely favourite part when we stay at a hotel as I never cook them at home!!
> 
> My DH never goes food shopping, in fact I don't think he know's what a supermarket is! Dmom, can't you order your food shop online and have it delivered home?
> 
> I haven't done much today, bit like you Jodes have trouble getting my back of the mattress this morning, think it's all that getting up early for school this past week....
> 
> I'm not sure what's going on in my life ATM, we rowed again last night, that's twice now in a week :cry: I think there is more to it than what we're arguing over (me spending time at the weekend with my Mum and not at home with DH although he always seems to be in the pub watching footie, which is why I'm out with my Mum....circles!!!:wacko:). Anyway, it was a complete lack of communication but I'm finding it harder to keep my gob shut which usually I'm very good at doing. We sorted it though before we went to sleep....but maybe I just need to let him have it, the unfiltered version as clearly I don't seem to be myself with him although I'm trying hard. Why oh why does this have to happen during O week :shrug:
> 
> Butterfly, :cry: I will make sure my Thursday BD is for you :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs: everyone xXx

men don't know how to commuicate :growlmad: and i always found i argued with dh around ovulation :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Yes my granny used lard and lots of it :haha:Garnet,your day sounds lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Well I have had pains all day in my tummy and I am wondering could it be cos I have stopped the fertilaid ,:shrug::hugs:
> 
> did you have it last month? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No pains last month but I didn't stop the f.a after ovulation ,I only stopped it cis of starting the progesterone ,:hugs:Click to expand...

ok but still you shouldn't have bad AF cramps from stopping the f a :shrug: its making me wonder babe :hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Do u know wot jax I think they know wen we really need them and pick a fight cos they know we have to back down or poss for them to get out of it :growlmad:I have had this so many times and had to bite my tongue till it was hanging off :nope:Just to get some sexy time in ,as for the progesterone I am just a worrier about taking anything new :wacko::hugs:

One word T, MEN!!!!!!!!!!!!! :growlmad: 

I'd feel the same about trying something new hun :hugs: I'm sh1t scared too to take anything different in case it stuffs my cycles, but there's also a case of 'nothing ventured, nothing gained'.....I admire you for trying :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well babe u have four days before you ovulate so u could give tonight and tomorrow night a miss then start mon tues and wed and if u can get another one in cos I know u are going for four try Friday ,that would be perfect ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax, hope you manage to make him pay with some BDing :thumbup: and maybe I can have an immaculate conception on Thurs :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:

Just heading out for a curry with a couple of friends - haven't had one for ages so looking forward to it and a few :beer: maybe :thumbup:

Catch you later lovely ladies xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax, hope you manage to make him pay with some BDing :thumbup: and maybe I can have an immaculate conception on Thurs :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just heading out for a curry with a couple of friends - haven't had one for ages so looking forward to it and a few :beer: maybe :thumbup:
> 
> Catch you later lovely ladies xxx

Have a great time gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well I hope your men get their head on straight...silly boys...don't they get there is a Time issue here? LOL

Taking down our Christmas Decor today so that is always a bummer for me (I love Christmas) and then movie tonight...Hubby wants to see War Horse which I do too but I am dreading the crying LOL


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Well I hope your men get their head on straight...silly boys...don't they get there is a Time issue here? LOL
> 
> Taking down our Christmas Decor today so that is always a bummer for me (I love Christmas) and then movie tonight...Hubby wants to see War Horse which I do too but I am dreading the crying LOL

LL, mine needed a kick up the ass which I delivered, but even so they're just overgrown kids I reckon!! :haha:

Xmas Decs down today, mine have been down since 29th Dec! Makes the house seem huge and dull though :nope: Can't you find a nice chick flick to watch?

xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi again girls...

J, I live in a very small town and there is no way I could get grocery delivery or I would do it in a heartbeat.:thumbup:

T, it will be ok.:hugs:

LL, I hate taking the crap down; my FIL saw War Horse and said it was very good.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

yes the house looks sad with no decorations

I know the movie will be good, I just hate crying in public lol


----------



## Garnet

LL: it is okay to cry! Some of these dern movies make u cry. I couldn't,t wait this year to get everything down.. okay ladies I ordered pregnancy report from a psychic.. SOunds nuts but I completely lost on whether to try again or not. Maybe she can giv me insight as to whether to continue this quest or not. I was gonna go to a local one but she wanted almost $100.00 bucks just for a crystal ball reading. Sorry on my tablet so spelling not great.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LL: it is okay to cry! Some of these dern movies make u cry. I couldn't,t wait this year to get everything down.. okay ladies I ordered pregnancy report from a psychic.. SOunds nuts but I completely lost on whether to try again or not. Maybe she can giv me insight as to whether to continue this quest or not. I was gonna go to a local one but she wanted almost $100.00 bucks just for a crystal ball reading. Sorry on my tablet so spelling not great.

Good grief..$100 is steep! what is she, Silvia Browne? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

¥¥¥


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: & :hug: Everyone!

T.... Your niece is adorable ....

Jax... I wish you would bake your hubby some ex lax brownies...

LL...Do you have an attic? I put my decor & trees away fully decorated on MLK Day...

G...When do hear back from your psychic?

Luv....so glad you're back!


----------



## Garnet

she said within 48 hours. I just want to know if I wii have one last baby or not. It would be nice but after 3 MC, don't know if it happening.


----------



## LLbean

yes we have an attic but it was a natural tree this year too...and no, I have to do a different color every year so it must be undone either way hehehe


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! Despie, dmom, indigo, jax, LL, jodes, sumat, BF, googly, garnet, NS, and anyone I may have missed in my post GA dopiness :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Missed y'all :flower:.
Hope everyone's well. Despie how go the cooter tabs (LOL)? And oh my your niece is adorable :cloud9:. Jax, hope you get some sexy time in for ov week! BF that's a beautiful house! Dmom lol at your WW breakfast :thumbup:. 

AFM op went well, am super sore and super sleepy but fine :thumbup:. That's it now, no more! Hell, I could murder a fry up...


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! Despie, dmom, indigo, jax, LL, jodes, sumat, BF, googly, garnet, NS, and anyone I may have missed in my post GA dopiness :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Missed y'all :flower:.
> Hope everyone's well. Despie how go the cooter tabs (LOL)? And oh my your niece is adorable :cloud9:. Jax, hope you get some sexy time in for ov week! BF that's a beautiful house! Dmom lol at your WW breakfast :thumbup:.
> 
> AFM op went well, am super sore and super sleepy but fine :thumbup:. That's it now, no more! Hell, I could murder a fry up...

Keeks just getting the girls ready for Sunday school but just came to check if u had been on and thank goodness I did,:hugs:Have been thinking of u loads ,so great to hear op went well.but am sure u are sore Hun ,and if I lived closer I would surely cook u up a full English ,love u loads babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Day two of cooter tabs and not much to report except I slept in till nine this morning :happydance::happydance,oh is loaded with the cold and came downstairs and slept on the setee so it's prob not having him snorting in the bed that gave me a better sleep:haha:kids at sunday school and I have a fun packed dy of washing and ironing and bathing the kids plus Sunday roast yum yum ,how's everyone else this morning ?love u lots ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks...:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


T, glad you feel so well.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Keeks glad it all went well :thumbup:

Despie sounds like a lovely day :hugs:

B you're up early again, hope you managed to get some sleep though :hugs:

Still in bed myself :haha: but had a few hours awake in he night so that is my excuse :haha: not much planned for today but I MUST do some kind of exercise so maybe I will go out on my bike :bike:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I have never been a good sleeper; maybe 5-6 hours a night, but now, I am waking every 2 hours, so it's starting to suck.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, I have never been a good sleeper; maybe 5-6 hours a night, but now, I am waking every 2 hours, so it's starting to suck.:haha:

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs: maybe it's warming you up for when you have to get up with the :baby: :haha:

I think I ought to get up :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, get up whenever you feel like it!:hugs::hugs:

I really do like to get up early, bc it gives me some peace before N and S get up...although, lately the kid will sleep until noon if I let her, and I am not that nice.:haha:

A bike ride sounds wonderful! Maybe we will take the dogs out today.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, get up whenever you feel like it!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I really do like to get up early, bc it gives me some peace before N and S get up...although, lately the kid will sleep until noon if I let her, and I am not that nice.:haha:
> 
> A bike ride sounds wonderful! Maybe we will take the dogs out today.

B I love getting up first too ,I clean and get everything ready ,I love the mornings to myself ,:thumbup::hugs:Sorry u aren't sleeping ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B a bike ride sounds wonderful,wots the weather like?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys had a lot of snow yet? We have had barely anything.


----------



## Indigo77

Morning ladies! :sleep:

I keep getting up before dawn. :growlmad:

Keekee....Did they give you any good pain meds? :haha:

T....When will you have your niece again?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Morning ladies! :sleep:
> 
> I keep getting up before dawn. :growlmad:
> 
> Keekee....Did they give you any good pain meds? :haha:
> 
> T....When will you have your niece again?[/,:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, is she holding her head up yet? Or is that later? I can't remember, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys had a lot of snow yet? We have had barely anything.

B thank goodness we had no snow at all this year ,am such a worrier wen it snows ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, is she holding her head up yet? Or is that later? I can't remember, lol.

Yes she is and she's really nosy :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Let's see more pics! :happydance:

Brooke....no cereal in the formula this time! And get Porky that hump dummy doll! Ok? :haha: 

I wish I could babysit someone.....Instead, my brother will me staying with us for a couple of weeks....Let me rephrase.....I wish I could babysit a cute little baby. :awww:


----------



## Indigo77

Did you bathe her in the sink or the tub?


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> B a bike ride sounds wonderful,wots the weather like?:hugs::hugs:

It's a bit grey down here but hopefully it won't rain :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys had a lot of snow yet? We have had barely anything.

We haven't had any snow :cry::cry::cry:

Taking the dogs out sounds good - is Porkchop OK when you take him out? :flower:

Indi, bummer that you kep waking at the crack of dawn :growlmad: I do prefer to get up earlier as otherwise I feel like I have wasted half the day. :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Did you bathe her in the sink or the tub?

In the tub ,our sinks stainless steel and would be too cold,ok pics coming up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I had a tub, that I put in the sink for S, until she could sit up, and then we moved to the bathroom.

M, Porky is fine on a walk, bc he loves people...he loves them so much, that he pisses on their shoes.:dohh::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I had a tub, that I put in the sink for S, until she could sit up, and then we moved to the bathroom.
> 
> M, Porky is fine on a walk, bc he loves people...he loves them so much, that he pisses on their shoes.:dohh::growlmad::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Where's the pic? 

:coffee:


----------



## Jax41

Hi!!

I've had a great morning (1 down 3 to go :winkwink:) it's 12:46 and I'm still in my PJ's, got some housework to do and then I'm going to sit and watch footie with DH.....

Dmom, Indigo - sorry you can't get those :sleep: in...how about 40 winks on the sofa this afternoon? B, that's a bummer you can't get your shopping delivered!:growlmad:. Porky made me :haha:!! My dog used to P in ladies handbags!!!:haha::haha:

Butterfly :thumbup: I'm with you, if I can manage it I prefer to get up earlier otherwise I too feel like the day's wasted!

Keeks, so glad your op went okay, I've been thinking about you, here's to matching :holly:!!:kiss:

No snow here, in fact I can only remember 3 morning so far where I've had to scrape frost off the windscreen of the car, it's really very mild for winter but I don't think we're out of the woods yet.....


----------



## dachsundmom

https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FA2C4BAB-orig.jpg

See, he doesn't look like a rat ******* all of time, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

:awww:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0556.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0554.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0553.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0547.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy days ,great this morning was productive :winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, she is adorable!:cloud9:

J, what a wonderful morning!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

She is ADORABLE....It looks like she's pretty smitten with her Auntie, too! :awww:

How old is she now?

She is a very pretty baby!


----------



## dachsundmom

T, does Olivia show signs of being a ginger?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She is ADORABLE...


----------



## Jax41

Indigo's right T, she's a really pretty little baby!! Oh, I want one!!!

Dmom, Porky looks very cute in that pic, with a little glint of the devil in his eyes though!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, does Olivia show signs of being a ginger?:hugs:

She does and her daddy's not happy :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> T, does Olivia show signs of being a ginger?:hugs:

Uh-oh, now the worry of getting a BFP is over we now have the panic on hair colour again :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

She looks pretty durable for 7 weeks.....Young babies kind of scare me a little....:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She looks pretty durable for 7 weeks.....Young babies kind of scare me a little....:wacko:

I love love love babies ,the smaller the better ,,my nephew was just under two pounds at birth and I was the only one that wasn't frightened to bathe and clothe him .u will be fine Indy ,I promise ,your motherly instincts will just kick in ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Little ones are stronger than you think; thank God for it, or S would be immobile by now.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Little ones are stronger than you think; thank God for it, or S would be immobile by now.:haha:

:haha::haha:Awwwwwww,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B u def won't get a ginger baby ,and if u did it would be adorable just like you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo, I know how you feel when I get there I will be the same. I've got absolutely zilch experience with babies, it's going to be scary hysterical I think!!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Indigo, I know how you feel when I get there I will be the same. I've got absolutely zilch experience with babies, it's going to be scary hysterical I think!!!:haha:

I remember bringing my firstborn home for the first time and just sitting and crying and thinking ,wot am I going to do ,how can I look after this baby for the rest of its life ,it was so over whelming but u just get on with it and u have so much love to give jax that that kid will be the luckiest kid ever ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you lots!!

Hello everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am back! :thumbup:
How are you all ladies?
I am feeling a bit better now, have dealt with what has happened in the new year over the last few days and now I am hoping to get back tomorrow,
Back in work tomorrow :wacko: that sucks, but I can´t wait to see my colleagues!:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo, I know how you feel when I get there I will be the same. I've got absolutely zilch experience with babies, it's going to be scary hysterical I think!!!:haha:
> 
> I remember bringing my firstborn home for the first time and just sitting and crying and thinking ,wot am I going to do ,how can I look after this baby for the rest of its life ,it was so over whelming but u just get on with it and u have so much love to give jax that that kid will be the luckiest kid ever ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ahh, thanks T!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Good plan :thumbup: although I'm hoping you won't need to after this months 'six sessions'!!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you lots!!
> 
> Hello everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am back! :thumbup:
> How are you all ladies?
> I am feeling a bit better now, have dealt with what has happened in the new year over the last few days and now I am hoping to get back tomorrow,
> Back in work tomorrow :wacko: that sucks, but I can´t wait to see my colleagues!:happydance:

:wohoo:sus is back ,glad u feel a bit better ,am sure it is hard babes and I really admire u for being so positive ,love u too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good plan :thumbup: although I'm hoping you won't need to after this months 'six sessions'!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

Oh is starting to be an arse about it so have to cut it down a bit ,:growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Sus :hugs: you sound so much better than you did :flower: lovely to have you back with us, it's all getting a bit thin on the ground round here :hugs::hugs:

I really hope you have a good day tomorrow and work isn't too hard, it'll be lovely to see your colleagues, I'm sure they will look after you a treat :thumbup:

It's been a hard week this week, Despies been on a major shagathon, Dmom's worrying about ginger hair again and I've been back to school, early mornings really don't agree with me!! :haha::haha: but we're all still here for you :thumbup: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Sus!:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

T: That baby is adorable, couldn't you just snatch her away!!:winkwink::winkwink: I love the way she has that little smile!! So cute when they start having a personality. 

Yes I remember when I was 19 years old and I had my oldest daughter and I just sat there looking at her too. I even forgot her one day not to long after having her. I got her in the carseat and all her stuff packed and left her on the table and went to put everything else in the car and got in and drove down the road. About two blocks later, I kept thinking to myself am I forgetting something??? Oh Sheesh, turned around and there she was still on the table waiting!! It is especially hard when you are not used to having a baby and have to pack everything up for the baby before you go out. I'm a pro at it now after 4 kids...


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good plan :thumbup: although I'm hoping you won't need to after this months 'six sessions'!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is starting to be an arse about it so have to cut it down a bit ,:growlmad:Click to expand...

Is he a man or a mouse?? :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Despie, Jax:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, I suddenly remembered when I used to be a school teacher myself! However I now teach adults... can be a lot worse :haha::haha:

I had a very thoughtful and "dark" week, but being an introvert that is how I deal with things, I am now out of my shell ready to carry on as normal :thumbup: and for a few giggles as well :haha:

T on a shagathon? Wow! nice one! :winkwink::haha:

Dmom, Ginger or not, your baby can only be gorgeous, you only have to look at the two of you to know that! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, I can´t wait to see my colleagues, specially my dear friend, who she had 3 awfull losses before she had her boy, and she has been amazingly supportive with me. She even had a chat to my boss to tell him how important it was for me to have the week off last week to deal with things. I can´t wait to give her a massive hug tomorrow!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good plan :thumbup: although I'm hoping you won't need to after this months 'six sessions'!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is starting to be an arse about it so have to cut it down a bit ,:growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Is he a man or a mouse?? :haha::haha:Click to expand...

He's a rat ,:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I love it!:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you lots!!
> 
> Hello everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am back! :thumbup:
> How are you all ladies?
> I am feeling a bit better now, have dealt with what has happened in the new year over the last few days and now I am hoping to get back tomorrow,
> Back in work tomorrow :wacko: that sucks, but I can´t wait to see my colleagues!:happydance:

It is hard, I keep getting setbacks too. My *Behind of a husband *was mean to me yesterday and it sent me over the edge. Sometimes I keep forgetting it has only been 3 weeks. We will make it through this and hopefully have the opportunity to have a healthy baby...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Well I am going to cut G´s hair now... thank god we have not had an argument today, othewise I would be very creative on his head :haha::haha: 
Once we had an argument he asked me to cut his hair and I cut it really short :blush: He looked like a tennis ball :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

There will be good days and bad but when you are holding that bundle, you forget the bad days and all the love come pouring out. It like having the best little snuggle bunny...:flower::flower:


Indigo77 said:


> She looks pretty durable for 7 weeks.....Young babies kind of scare me a little....:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well I am going to cut G´s hair now... thank god we have not had an argument today, othewise I would be very creative on his head :haha::haha:
> Once we had an argument he asked me to cut his hair and I cut it really short :blush: He looked like a tennis ball :haha::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> T: That baby is adorable, couldn't you just snatch her away!!:winkwink::winkwink: I love the way she has that little smile!! So cute when they start having a personality.
> 
> Yes I remember when I was 19 years old and I had my oldest daughter and I just sat there looking at her too. I even forgot her one day not to long after having her. I got her in the carseat and all her stuff packed and left her on the table and went to put everything else in the car and got in and drove down the road. About two blocks later, I kept thinking to myself am I forgetting something??? Oh Sheesh, turned around and there she was still on the table waiting!! It is especially hard when you are not used to having a baby and have to pack everything up for the baby before you go out. I'm a pro at it now after 4 kids...

Aw sweet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Love you lots!!
> 
> Hello everyone :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I am back! :thumbup:
> How are you all ladies?
> I am feeling a bit better now, have dealt with what has happened in the new year over the last few days and now I am hoping to get back tomorrow,
> Back in work tomorrow :wacko: that sucks, but I can´t wait to see my colleagues!:happydance:
> 
> It is hard, I keep getting setbacks too. My *Behind of a husband *was mean to me yesterday and it sent me over the edge. Sometimes I keep forgetting it has only been 3 weeks. We will make it through this and hopefully have the opportunity to have a healthy baby...:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Men are mean ,:growlmad::growlmad:Big hugs g ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus, I think G's really brave asking you to cut his hair after a fight, he is completely at your mercy!!! :haha::haha:

I'm not a teacher, I don't think that one's for me, I'm PA to the Headmaster at an 11-18 all boys school, there is ALWAYS something going on as you can imagine!


----------



## LLbean

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! Despie, dmom, indigo, jax, LL, jodes, sumat, BF, googly, garnet, NS, and anyone I may have missed in my post GA dopiness :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Missed y'all :flower:.
> Hope everyone's well. Despie how go the cooter tabs (LOL)? And oh my your niece is adorable :cloud9:. Jax, hope you get some sexy time in for ov week! BF that's a beautiful house! Dmom lol at your WW breakfast :thumbup:.
> 
> AFM op went well, am super sore and super sleepy but fine :thumbup:. That's it now, no more! Hell, I could murder a fry up...

So glad all went well :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> M, I have never been a good sleeper; maybe 5-6 hours a night, but now, I am waking every 2 hours, so it's starting to suck.:haha:

YOU ARE PREGGERS YOU ARE PREGGERS....can you believe it now? hehehehe



dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys had a lot of snow yet? We have had barely anything.

Over here we were in the low 30s for the highs just on Tuesday and now we are in the mid to upper 60s!



dachsundmom said:


> https://i1199.photobucket.com/albums/aa469/ber2154/Snapbucket/FA2C4BAB-orig.jpg
> 
> See, he doesn't look like a rat ******* all of time, lol.

Awww puppy!



Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She looks pretty durable for 7 weeks.....Young babies kind of scare me a little....:wacko:
> 
> I love love love babies ,the smaller the better ,,my nephew was just under two pounds at birth and I was the only one that wasn't frightened to bathe and clothe him .u will be fine Indy ,I promise ,your motherly instincts will just kick in ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Little babies are my fave too Despie

And Indigo I promise you instincts kick in somehow...I too was concerned I would sleep through her cries etc...don't you know it was the only thing I heard/would wake me up LOL



Jax41 said:


> Indigo, I know how you feel when I get there I will be the same. I've got absolutely zilch experience with babies, it's going to be scary hysterical I think!!!:haha:

Jax I promise, it will be perfect!



Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So on ff u get full points for Dtd on three days and two days and one day before o ,the day of o and day after so that's five times and that's wot I am doing next month ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Good plan :thumbup: although I'm hoping you won't need to after this months 'six sessions'!!:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh is starting to be an arse about it so have to cut it down a bit ,:growlmad:Click to expand...

What ever happened to men not "getting enough" or "thinking/wanting sex all the time"? I think we have been lied to my friends LOL



Garnet said:


> T: That baby is adorable, couldn't you just snatch her away!!:winkwink::winkwink: I love the way she has that little smile!! So cute when they start having a personality.
> 
> Yes I remember when I was 19 years old and I had my oldest daughter and I just sat there looking at her too. I even forgot her one day not to long after having her. I got her in the carseat and all her stuff packed and left her on the table and went to put everything else in the car and got in and drove down the road. About two blocks later, I kept thinking to myself am I forgetting something??? Oh Sheesh, turned around and there she was still on the table waiting!! It is especially hard when you are not used to having a baby and have to pack everything up for the baby before you go out. I'm a pro at it now after 4 kids...

:haha::haha: I never left mine thank goodness BUT my sister did leave a kid at school...and I mean you would think after years of the routine you would know better LOL...poor kid was patiently awaiting, sitting all by himself at a school, sitting on a wall until 6pm!!!! It wasn't until my brother in law got home and asked for him that she realized she was missing one!!!!



Sus09 said:


> Well I am going to cut G´s hair now... thank god we have not had an argument today, othewise I would be very creative on his head :haha::haha:
> Once we had an argument he asked me to cut his hair and I cut it really short :blush: He looked like a tennis ball :haha::haha:

 OMG that is HILARIOUS!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw B, Porky can look a cutie when he wants to (or maybe wants something :haha::haha:) :awww:

Your niece is sooo cute Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet, love the story about forgetting the baby :rofl::haha:

Indi, am certain that you will be a great mother :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, glad you can add a notch to the headboard :winkwink::haha:

LL :hi::hugs::hugs:

Sus, good to see you back and glad you are feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Who've I missed? It's been busy around here :haha::wacko:

Went for a 20 minute walk instead of the bike ride (tooo lazy!) I guess it is better than nothing - maybe I should at least do that every day.


----------



## dachsundmom

A 20 minute walk is perfect!


----------



## Desperado167

Am starting my walks this week bf and am dreading it ,I have turned into a lazy ass and it's too cold ,am hoping to do five days a Week for forty mins each time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:wave: Hi Butterfly!


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Am starting my walks this week bf and am dreading it ,I have turned into a lazy ass and it's too cold ,am hoping to do five days a Week for forty mins each time :thumbup::hugs:

You are so good with your walks T - maybe we will have to make sure each other does it :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am starting my walks this week bf and am dreading it ,I have turned into a lazy ass and it's too cold ,am hoping to do five days a Week for forty mins each time :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> You are so good with your walks T - maybe we will have to make sure each other does it :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes please I really need someone to give me a push ,:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, now that it is winter, will you do your walks during the day while the kids are at school?


----------



## Sus09

Well G survived his haircut! However today he decided to start an argument WHILE I was cutting his hair, so tennis ball again! Not done intentionally it is just when he gets me angry I can´t be bothered to spend the time doing his hair so the clippers go all over his head.:growlmad: It is his fault for arguing while cutting his hair! 

T, you are starting your walks again! that is good! I am starting Weight watchers to lose stone I gained in December. I over did it at Christmas! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, doesn't the man know to keep his mouth shut while you have scissors in your hand?:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> OMG, doesn't the man know to keep his mouth shut while you have scissors in your hand?:growlmad::haha::hugs:

Obviously NOT! :growlmad:
Actually he cannot keep his mouth shut at all lately! he is his grumpy self again! And Tennis ball head again :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well G survived his haircut! However today he decided to start an argument WHILE I was cutting his hair, so tennis ball again! Not done intentionally it is just when he gets me angry I can´t be bothered to spend the time doing his hair so the clippers go all over his head.:growlmad: It is his fault for arguing while cutting his hair!
> 
> T, you are starting your walks again! that is good! I am starting Weight watchers to lose stone I gained in December. I over did it at Christmas! :dohh:

Am joining slimming world on Wednesday ,and yes my walks will also be resumed except for the weekend ,omg greg u stupid man :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs: sus u look perfect ,def don't look like u need to lose a stone :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, now that it is winter, will you do your walks during the day while the kids are at school?

Yes b I have to as oh moans wen I go out at nite even thou I love it ,but it's def safer ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Am starting my walks this week bf and am dreading it ,I have turned into a lazy ass and it's too cold ,am hoping to do five days a Week for forty mins each time :thumbup::hugs:

Good luck! 




Sus09 said:


> Well G survived his haircut! However today he decided to start an argument WHILE I was cutting his hair, so tennis ball again! Not done intentionally it is just when he gets me angry I can´t be bothered to spend the time doing his hair so the clippers go all over his head.:growlmad: It is his fault for arguing while cutting his hair!
> 
> T, you are starting your walks again! that is good! I am starting Weight watchers to lose stone I gained in December. I over did it at Christmas! :dohh:

This was so funny!! Next time, just hand him the clippers when his hair is half-done and walk off. :haha:


----------



## Sus09

It is all in my tummy Despie! I am one size up and don´t fit in my clothes, however I am only joining to get into healthy eating habits again and get my lazy arse moving:haha:
I love walking, It is good that you do it on a daily basis! and yes, please be safe! I might ask my ex to take our shared greyhound out more often (the dog lives with him) and then do some long walks.
The only thing here is the weather, we have only had 1 dry and wind free day in the last two months!


----------



## Sus09

[/QUOTE]

This was so funny!! Next time, just hand him the clippers when his hair is half-done and walk off. :haha:[/QUOTE]

I have to confess that once as a joke (when he was in a good mood) I told him I had finished cutting his hair and when he looked in the mirror he had a mohican :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

This was so funny!! Next time, just hand him the clippers when his hair is half-done and walk off. :haha:[/QUOTE]

I have to confess that once as a joke (when he was in a good mood) I told him I had finished cutting his hair and when he looked in the mirror he had a mohican :haha::haha::haha:[/QUOTE]

:haha::haha::haha:Sus so glad u are back cos u have brought a little rainbow of happiness ,:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It is all in my tummy Despie! I am one size up and don´t fit in my clothes, however I am only joining to get into healthy eating habits again and get my lazy arse moving:haha:
> I love walking, It is good that you do it on a daily basis! and yes, please be safe! I might ask my ex to take our shared greyhound out more often (the dog lives with him) and then do some long walks.
> The only thing here is the weather, we have only had 1 dry and wind free day in the last two months!

I love walking too ,wish I had a dog to take with me ,would u ever consider getting another dog?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Anna ,how are you lovely ,sorry about af :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I would love to have another dog T, I would get another Rescue Greyhound tomorrow and another cat (and older cat from the rescue place) But G don´t like Pets (his OCD with cleaning) However I will have a pet in the future, I am just working on it and find the right time. LO comes first now and when that arrives then I will get a pet:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw B, Porky can look a cutie when he wants to (or maybe wants something :haha::haha:) :awww:
> 
> Your niece is sooo cute Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet, love the story about forgetting the baby :rofl::haha:
> 
> Indi, am certain that you will be a great mother :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax, glad you can add a notch to the headboard :winkwink::haha:
> 
> LL :hi::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus, good to see you back and glad you are feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Who've I missed? It's been busy around here :haha::wacko:
> 
> Went for a 20 minute walk instead of the bike ride (tooo lazy!) I guess it is better than nothing - maybe I should at least do that every day.

Walk is a good!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I would love to have another dog T, I would get another Rescue Greyhound tomorrow and another cat (and older cat from the rescue place) But G don´t like Pets (his OCD with cleaning) However I will have a pet in the future, I am just working on it and find the right time. LO comes first now and when that arrives then I will get a pet:thumbup:

Perfect babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:cry::cry::cry: G just broke my new slow cooker! :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Well heard from Brenda (the psychic), she said that she sees a girl in my future! Brown hair and not Golden red like my 6 year old daughter. Well I guess I better get on it if it is true... I always saw a boy in my future..


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :cry::cry::cry: G just broke my new slow cooker! :growlmad:

:growlmad:How on earth did he do that ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well heard from Brenda (the psychic), she said that she sees a girl in my future! Brown hair and not Golden red like my 6 year old daughter. Well I guess I better get on it if it is true... I always saw a boy in my future..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: G just broke my new slow cooker! :growlmad:
> 
> :growlmad:How on earth did he do that ?:hugs:Click to expand...

He just banged it against the sink!:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry: G just broke my new slow cooker! :growlmad:
> 
> :growlmad:How on earth did he do that ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> He just banged it against the sink!:growlmad:Click to expand...

Did he do it in temper or by accident?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I think he did it in revenge for the Tennis Ball cut LOL

Garnet :dance: did she say when???


----------



## Sus09

He said he wanted to wash it again as it is black he was not sure if it was clean... as it is so heavy he wasn´t careful and it slipped out of his hands!
He´d better buy me a new one now! I have only had it few weeks!


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> I think he did it in revenge for the Tennis Ball cut LOL
> 
> Garnet :dance: did she say when???

Actually LL it could be! :rofl::rofl:
Next time I will leave him with the mohican! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Garnet...:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus :growlmad:He better buy u a new one or else :plane::plane::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::pop::pop::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wow! everyone is having readings!
I hope my psychic was right! 
Thinking about it I have another person saying I will be preggers in 2012:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Here a picture of the Beach on this beautiful day!! Hopefully it will make you all happy!!!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0486.jpg
File size: 27 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Desperado167

I want a reading ,who's the best?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus :growlmad:He better buy u a new one or else :plane::plane::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::pop::pop::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I think he did it in revenge for the Tennis Ball cut LOL
> 
> Garnet :dance: did she say when???

That is the strange thing she didn't say when. Well it better be soon cause I'm done by the time I'm 45. In my case I think I'm already too old and if I had one when I was 41 like I was suppose to then I wouldn't be on this mad crazy ride I've been on...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, thank you! Is everything still green there?

T...start here...

https://psychic123ukreadings.net/


----------



## Garnet

D Mom: Is that who u got your reading from?? Also it is not green here like the tropics, kinda brown...


----------



## Sus09

I could not resist it and I have ordred a reading from there as well...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I have been to Gail 4 times...she was right for Indigo.

I have been to Katrina twice.

Jenny Renny

Babylove

And Sandra...do not get me started on Sandra, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I could not resist it and I have ordred a reading from there as well...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and there was the nice lady, who told me to manifest and take meds.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, and there was the nice lady, who told me to manifest and take meds.

Who was that?x


----------



## LLbean

Yes please avoid Sandra...what a nightmare lol

Katrina is very good, I like her


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Yes please avoid Sandra...what a nightmare lol
> 
> Katrina is very good, I like her

Thanks babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Oh has hid my iPad charger and I am down to 7% battery,:cry:He's def getting a laxative latte in the morning :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm tempted to get another reading but I can't help thinking they are all just guesswork :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, I have been to Gail 4 times...she was right for Indigo.
> 
> I have been to Katrina twice.
> 
> Jenny Renny
> 
> Babylove
> 
> And Sandra...do not get me started on Sandra, lol.

Spill the beans Sister: Were any them right on your readings????


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Yes please avoid Sandra...what a nightmare lol
> 
> Katrina is very good, I like her

Did you get any good readings, giving u anything to think about...


----------



## dachsundmom

There is a possibility that Gail was correct...if you give her the benefit of being a month and a half off...late.

Keep in mind, I did an update with her almost every month and she pushed it one month forward for me.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Could be, but you got to take them with a pinch of salt, without getting too obsessed about it. I find they help keeping positive in this TTC, again without getting too obsessed about what they say.I don´t like to know exact dates, I would rather know general things. In other words if it is going to happen rather than when!


----------



## Garnet

Brenda did say some some stuff that made sense: 1) Need to lose weight. 2) I get easily stressed and drive other crazy. 3) Apparently I'm a inspiration to other women but I don't know it yet. 4) I will give birth to a baby with lots of hair. (No shit that why I had such heartburn with all my babies.) My last son was the the worst because when I was in labor the frickin heartburn hurt worse than the labor portion. What I don't agree with is I need to avoid dairy and meats because it hinders my fertility.. She said that I wouldn't need medical intervention to give birth. I have to have a C section....


----------



## Sus09

Garnet I definitely agree with number 3!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Totally agree with #3!


----------



## dachsundmom

For me, the readings were something to hold onto...but Sandra...hell no.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well my heart is broke this morning for the four beautiful children that died in a house fire ,I couldn't sleep last night thinking wot it must have been like for them ,there was a two year old boy ,twin girls age four and a 19 year old boy ,he died trying to save his two year old brother after running back into the fire to save him :cry::cry::cry::cry::god rest their little souls ,amen ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well my heart is broke this morning for the four beautiful children that died in a house fire ,I couldn't sleep last night thinking wot it must have been like for them ,there was a two year old boy ,twin girls age four and a 19 year old boy ,he died trying to save his two year old brother after running back into the fire to save him :cry::cry::cry::cry::god rest their little souls ,amen ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG how awful :cry::cry::cry: this has really upset me those poor children and that lovely boy who tried to save them. Where was the parents T? RIP little babies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

It's just been on the news showing pictures of the kids :cry:. It's horrible, and it's not that far from me either. So, so sad. All I heard about the mum was that she was celebrating something before the fire started. I can't imagine what the family are going through.

Despie (love the Olivia pics, she's gorgeous :cloud9:), jodes, dmom (porky is so cute!), LL, garnet, jax, BF, sus, indigo and everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

It was the moms birthday is all I know and she was a mother of nine ,...it's heartbreaking ,:cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

awwww so so sad xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> awwww so so sad xxxx

I know ,the kids were trapped in the attic bedroom and they couldn't get to them but the older son tried to go get them and never returned my goodness,how awful ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

I saw that on the news last night - heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Morning ladies. Got a right dodgy stomach this morning and I only had a frozen dinner with salad last night :shrug::sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I saw that on the news last night - heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Morning ladies. Got a right dodgy stomach this morning and I only had a frozen dinner with salad last night :shrug::sick:

Awk bf ,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> I saw that on the news last night - heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Morning ladies. Got a right dodgy stomach this morning and I only had a frozen dinner with salad last night :shrug::sick:
> 
> Awk bf ,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, just have to make sure no-one comes within 10 blocks of my toilet :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:haha::haha::haha: AW BF hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

That is awful about the children; we had a situation here about 2 years ago, where 5 kids we lost in a fire.

The nature of my business isn't always pleasant; the family isn't one of my clients, but one of the electricians on the job is and there is a very nasty lawsuit going on right now.:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> That is awful about the children; we had a situation here about 2 years ago, where 5 kids we lost in a fire.
> 
> The nature of my business isn't always pleasant; the family isn't one of my clients, but one of the electricians on the job is and there is a very nasty lawsuit going on right now.:cry:

O Christ ,:cry::cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:nope::cry:

This is why I have been avoiding the news....:cry:


Feel better BF....:hugs:


:wave: everyone & :hugs:

Got up at 5 am this morning starving....maybe I need to eat more before bed? I was NEVER a breakfast person, but now it's the first thing I do in the morning...eat....I have never experienced this sort of hunger in my life....Everyone stays away from me until I eat....:haha:

It's strange how so much has changed....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :nope::cry:
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding the news....:cry:
> 
> 
> Feel better BF....:hugs:
> 
> 
> :wave: everyone & :hugs:
> 
> Got up at 5 am this morning starving....maybe I need to eat more before bed? I was NEVER a breakfast person, but now it's the first thing I do in the morning...eat....I have never experienced this sort of hunger in my life....Everyone stays away from me until I eat....:haha:
> 
> It's strange how so much has changed....

I know ,:hugs::hugs:I remember with my last bfp I could easily have ate all day long ,maybe some porridge before bed ,if u like it ,maybe your body just needs extra fuel after all that sickness babes ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you are hungry, eat.....if you can handle a small snack before bed, then give it a whirl.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Here a picture of the Beach on this beautiful day!! Hopefully it will make you all happy!!!

Beautiful picture Garnet, thank you it's made my day!!! :flower: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:

Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:

I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......


----------



## dachsundmom

J, a Gail reading is cheap...give it a go!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:
> 
> Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......Click to expand...

Nympho !!!moi ?:haha::haha::haha:I hate sex I just do it for the jizz ,:haha:Remember ,me too am tempted on the readings ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, do one to satisfy your curiosity...they cost about the same as a large latte at Starbucks, lol


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:
> 
> Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......Click to expand...
> 
> Nympho !!!moi ?:haha::haha::haha:I hate sex I just do it for the jizz ,:haha:Remember ,me too am tempted on the readings ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Why is it whenever I log on it's nearly always a Despie sex chat fest? :haha:

How is everyone doing? :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, a Gail reading is cheap...give it a go!

I dunno, think they play on my mind too much, I keep thinking about the one you did for me!! Seems no point until I have the SA chat....:blush:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:
> 
> Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......Click to expand...
> 
> Nympho !!!moi ?:haha::haha::haha:I hate sex I just do it for the jizz ,:haha:Remember ,me too am tempted on the readings ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Get the reading girls! It's fun!

Garnet....I am going to visit my beach today if it is not too cold and windy....It has been a while....I have not gone in ages because I have been unwell, but hopefully that's behind me now....The beach gives me such peace and sets me straight all the time....:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:
> 
> Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......Click to expand...
> 
> Nympho !!!moi ?:haha::haha::haha:I hate sex I just do it for the jizz ,:haha:Remember ,me too am tempted on the readings ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it whenever I log on it's nearly always a Despie sex chat fest? :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing? :hugs:Click to expand...


See what I mean Tessie, she's a raving nympho!!!!!:haha::haha:

I'm okay, just starting on my own BD marathon this week, although I'm way behind compared to our great leader Desperado!!!!

How you doing?


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax how's the sex going ,u getting any ?:haha:
> 
> Hang on a min nympho, we had our quota yesterday!!! Giving the swimmers time to restock/regroup and am planning tomorrows night of passion :winkwink::haha::haha:
> 
> I'm so tempted to get one of those readings from Gail too......Click to expand...
> 
> Nympho !!!moi ?:haha::haha::haha:I hate sex I just do it for the jizz ,:haha:Remember ,me too am tempted on the readings ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Why is it whenever I log on it's nearly always a Despie sex chat fest? :haha:
> 
> How is everyone doing? :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> See what I mean Tessie, she's a raving nympho!!!!!:haha::haha:
> 
> I'm okay, just starting on my own BD marathon this week, although I'm way behind compared to our great leader Desperado!!!!
> 
> How you doing?Click to expand...

I'm ok thanks Jax, just at the end of my shagathon, CD17 so I've earned the right to put my feet up I think. Not that I shagged every day of the 17 obviously, that REALLY would mean I'd have to put my feet up (and rest my worn out cooter!) :haha:

Everyone is a raving nympho compared to me. I'm like a panda, slow moving and hardly ever put out! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:rofl::rofl: Tessie, that made me laugh!

God I'm sooooooooo envious of you girls that have done and finished :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

JIASC!:haha: Give the cooter a break.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> JIASC!:haha: Give the cooter a break.

:haha::haha: B, thanks for the idea but I'll stick with the conventional way I think, SC's are bad!


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> JIASC!:haha: Give the cooter a break.

Is that jizz in a soft cup? That's a new acronym to me! 

Also sounds a bit like one of Despie's love recipes. "First you take the jizz in the soft cup and add it to 2 cups of flour..." :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> :rofl::rofl: Tessie, that made me laugh!
> 
> God I'm sooooooooo envious of you girls that have done and finished :blush:


It is a relief to be honest I'm on strike until next TTC cycle. He can have a "hand shandy" but that's it! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> :nope::cry:
> 
> This is why I have been avoiding the news....:cry:
> 
> 
> Feel better BF....:hugs:
> 
> 
> :wave: everyone & :hugs:
> 
> Got up at 5 am this morning starving....maybe I need to eat more before bed? I was NEVER a breakfast person, but now it's the first thing I do in the morning...eat....I have never experienced this sort of hunger in my life....Everyone stays away from me until I eat....:haha:
> 
> It's strange how so much has changed....

Baby is hungry forget Mom!!!:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, that would be jizz in a soft cup.:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, that would be jizz in a soft cup.:haha:

You learn something new everyday, this thread certainly is enlightening! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Tessie, that made me laugh!
> 
> God I'm sooooooooo envious of you girls that have done and finished :blush:
> 
> 
> He can have a "hand shandy" but that's it! :haha:Click to expand...

Love that one!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, that would be jizz in a soft cup.:haha:

Have you ever tried it then???:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Well this is strange, We BD on Saturday and I O'd on Sunday! Hmm not trying to get pregnant this month. Maybe we'll have a accident!!!:juggle::shhh:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Well this is strange, We BD on Saturday and I O'd on Sunday! Hmm not trying to get pregnant this month. Maybe we'll have a accident!!!:juggle::shhh:

Garnet, never say never!! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep, that would be jizz in a soft cup.:haha:
> 
> Have you ever tried it then???:winkwink:Click to expand...

Directly in to the SC, no. But, I did use these damned things all last cycle; panic set in again.:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, you never know, lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> JIASC!:haha: Give the cooter a break.

Secretly, you're just pleased you can give yours a rest now aren't ya?:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> awwww so so sad xxxx
> 
> I know ,the kids were trapped in the attic bedroom and they couldn't get to them but the older son tried to go get them and never returned my goodness,how awful ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

no smoke alarms i gather :growlmad: :hugs::cry:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Yep, that would be jizz in a soft cup.:haha:
> 
> Have you ever tried it then???:winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Directly in to the SC, no. But, I did use these damned things all last cycle; panic set in again.:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl: Tessie, that made me laugh!
> 
> God I'm sooooooooo envious of you girls that have done and finished :blush:
> 
> 
> He can have a "hand shandy" but that's it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Love that one!!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I also like "hand to gland combat" :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indi, so glad you are feeling better and can get out to your beach - I know what you mean about being a kind of thinking place :happydance:

B, so your BFP is an SC one then :haha::haha:

Despie - have you done your walk today yet? :grr: Am just about to go out now before I get some lunch, bit of fresh air might make me feel a bit better :thumbup:

Garnet :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn, just realised I can't go out as I am waiting for a parcel pick up :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Dear sweet Jesus, I never wanted to admit that it was a SC one, but after the jizz report, we figured we'd better do anything we could to keep those poor things up there...:haha:

And I have no idea if they helped or not...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,hoping u are lucky ,Tessie :haha::haha:,indigo ,enjoy the beach ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:B ,u sneaky woman ,u got a bfp after using the soft cups :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Bf ,just had. Twenty min walk as my breathing still isn't normal yet since my lung infection ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Dear sweet Jesus, I never wanted to admit that it was a SC one, but after the jizz report, we figured we'd better do anything we could to keep those poor things up there...:haha:
> 
> And I have no idea if they helped or not...:hugs:

All that matters is that it worked ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Gawd, I've just been to lunch and had one of those 'when are you going to have children', 'd'you plan to try' chats. Well actually yes, I've been shagged yesterday am planning on it tomorrow and Thursday as I ovulate then and will be rounding it off with the home run over the weekend - glad you asked now? :haha: I didn't say it, but bloody hell I came within a gnats cock of it!!!


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn, just realised I can't go out as I am waiting for a parcel pick up :grr:

Excuses, excuses....:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> :B ,u sneaky woman ,u got a bfp after using the soft cups :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Oops, hit reply on the wrong post, sorry Despie, but yea B's dead sneaky!!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Dear sweet Jesus, I never wanted to admit that it was a SC one, but after the jizz report, we figured we'd better do anything we could to keep those poor things up there...:haha:
> 
> And I have no idea if they helped or not...:hugs:

GOTCHA!!!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl: Bet you're glad you didn't hang them on your Christmas tree now eh??:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Gawd, I've just been to lunch and had one of those 'when are you going to have children', 'd'you plan to try' chats. Well actually yes, I've been shagged yesterday am planning on it tomorrow and Thursday as I ovulate then and will be rounding it off with the home run over the weekend - glad you asked now? :haha: I didn't say it, but bloody hell I came within a gnats cock of it!!!

:growlmad::growlmad:People are so fucking rude ,wish u would have said o yeah we are at it like rabbits but nothing yet :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Gawd, I've just been to lunch and had one of those 'when are you going to have children', 'd'you plan to try' chats. Well actually yes, I've been shagged yesterday am planning on it tomorrow and Thursday as I ovulate then and will be rounding it off with the home run over the weekend - glad you asked now? :haha: I didn't say it, but bloody hell I came within a gnats cock of it!!!

:grr: I like Despie's answer!!



Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Damn, just realised I can't go out as I am waiting for a parcel pick up :grr:
> 
> Excuses, excuses....:haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: there is always some excuse! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

A gnat's cock. I spit out my coffee. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
I get that question all the time. In my line of work I hardly ever work with the same people. So every trip I do we are all just trying to get to know each other. That is one of the first questions. Do you have kids? Are you married? Do you want kids? How long have you been married? Usually in that order. Then the brave will venture further. Are you trying? Those are the ones I shame by telling them I just MCed. That shuts em up. 

The kids dying in the house fire is just too tragic :cry: no wonder you couldn't sleep Despie.

Jax, I'm so proud of you!!!!!! What's your knocking' boots plan? I want to try my best to follow your lead. Lord I hope we have enough pills!


----------



## TessieTwo

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Gawd, I've just been to lunch and had one of those 'when are you going to have children', 'd'you plan to try' chats. Well actually yes, I've been shagged yesterday am planning on it tomorrow and Thursday as I ovulate then and will be rounding it off with the home run over the weekend - glad you asked now? :haha: I didn't say it, but bloody hell I came within a gnats cock of it!!!
> 
> :grr: I like Despie's answer!!
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Damn, just realised I can't go out as I am waiting for a parcel pick up :grr:Click to expand...
> 
> Excuses, excuses....:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: there is always some excuse! :haha:Click to expand...

I like Despie's answer too! :thumbup:

People are just so brazen about stuff like that. About 6 months after I got married a guy I work with sat down to have a chat with me and then said "So, any news?" and then patted his stomach. I was pretty much dumbfounded and said "How do you mean?" and he followed it up with "Well, newly married woman like you, any sign of the pitter patter of tiny feet?"

I couldn't actually believe what I was hearing, I was so annoyed. That and it made me sound like I'd put on weight :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha: It's just easier to respond with that.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> A gnat's cock. I spit out my coffee. :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> I get that question all the time. In my line of work I hardly ever work with the same people. So every trip I do we are all just trying to get to know each other. That is one of the first questions. Do you have kids? Are you married? Do you want kids? How long have you been married? Usually in that order. Then the brave will venture further. Are you trying? Those are the ones I shame by telling them I just MCed. That shuts em up.
> 
> The kids dying in the house fire is just too tragic :cry: no wonder you couldn't sleep Despie.
> 
> Jax, I'm so proud of you!!!!!! What's your knocking' boots plan? I want to try my best to follow your lead. Lord I hope we have enough pills!

Viking :hugs::hugs: having conversations like that all the time isn't nice, I feel for you :hugs:. Fortunately, I've not had one in ages, hey maybe I've got that look about me and it's an omen???:winkwink: Okay, so now I know I'm going completely :wacko:

Follow my lead? :shock: I don't have the greatest game plan at the best of times, in fact sometimes it's very lazy :blush: but this cycle I'm going for scores on the doors number, drum roll...............four!!! We're not big BD'rs (known each other for too long :dohh:) so this will prob be our limit during O week but I'm trying to do the following:

O -4 - tick!
O -2
O
O +1

Hey, I'll be keeping my eye on you :winkwink: good luck this cycle :hugs: x


----------



## Jax41

Wow, Tessie, I can imagine a woman saying that but not a bloke, I'd have been tempted not to give him a fist sandwich, f'ing cheek!!!

Ps. just had my conv with a woman, I think she thinks I'm younger than I really am :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Wow, Tessie, I can imagine a woman saying that but not a bloke, I'd have been tempted not to give him a fist sandwich, f'ing cheek!!!

That's what I was upset about, for a man to say it my post wedding lardy gut must have been sticking out a mile! :haha: 

But yeah, I gave him a few choice words and he left with his tail between his legs and his "little man" retracted within his body through fear! :thumbup: :grr:


----------



## Viking15

O-4. Bloody hell! I will have to count the pills first! I don't have easy access this cycle to buy more. I am trying to get him to the Dr so he can get a script. Those pills are bloody expensive and my insurance has changed for this year. I was preggers when I had to choose my plan so I chose the one that we would end up paying the least, but we have to pay everything up front. Even meds. Yikes. That's what we are stuck with now... I am not ever sure what day O will be. It can vary from CD 12 to CD14. Any of you girls have a game plan for me? The last time we had success with O-2 PM and O AM. That was every 36 I think. I was thinking that would do the trick again, but Jax's plan was looking good too. 

I can't believe that a GUY asked that.


----------



## Jax41

Viking, believe me my plan is tame compared to others, don't ask Despie what she's been up to makes you feel very....ummmm.....inadequate :blush::haha: and anyway I reckon you should stick to your winning forumula because mine's never worked, yet!

Talking to the other girls here, general concensus seems to be every other day before O and O day if you can manage it (not sure I can :haha:) so even if you manage to get your two in as with your last success I reckon that'd be fine :thumbup: my one yesterday was just a warm up lap for DH :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I forgot, has your DH had his SA? I don't want you to do it too much, lol


----------



## Viking15

I was also thinking my DH needs a warm up lap. Just have to get home to do a pill inventory :rofl: I hope we both have success this cycle. I'm feeling a bit desperate right now. I may panic.


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Viking, believe me my plan is tame compared to others, don't ask Despie what she's been up to makes you feel very....ummmm.....inadequate :blush::haha:

Despie is reaching dizzying heights of shagdom that we can only aspire to! That cock book should be published immediately :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, no SA for him yet. We've actually not had that many cycles of really trying. Since I had the LEEP last summer, and the ED and with my job we haven't actually tried that many cycles. I felt such relief when I got the BFP, but now I am a little panicky. I doubt my doctor would be willing to issue a SA yet. I would guess that we have really tried about 3 cycles and that included the one with the BFP. I know we started "trying" in May of 2011, but when I look back at my charts and taking everything into account I would say 3 cycles of real hope for a BFP is all I can count. And one of those we did get one. I suppose I could do a little Fibbing at the doctor's office, but my DH would probably really resent that. I do wonder if the Viagra could have caused the MC... I wonder about everything though. Everything is suspect.


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Viking, believe me my plan is tame compared to others, don't ask Despie what she's been up to makes you feel very....ummmm.....inadequate :blush::haha:
> 
> Despie is reaching dizzying heights of shagdom that we can only aspire to! That cock book should be published immediately :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning Despie, Jax, Brooke, Tessie, Viking, Garnet, BF, KeeKee...oh man I know I have to be forgetting at least one....

hugs to all of you!


----------



## TessieTwo

LLbean said:


> Good morning Despie, Jax, Brooke, Tessie, Viking, Garnet, BF, KeeKee...oh man I know I have to be forgetting at least one....
> 
> hugs to all of you!

Hey LL - how are you doing? :hi:


----------



## Jax41

Viking :hugs::hugs: you're only human to think all these things when you have a loss, there are a lot of 'what if's' but I'm sure it won't have been that :hugs: Why wouldn't your Dr do an SA for your DH?


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, IDK about your doc..but, mine said after 35, there is no need to wait on the SA bc it is a cheap and easy test. Even if your insurance won't pay for it, you are looking from $60-90 dollars.

And, since you are in Viagra territory, I am sure DH's doc wouldn't mind writing the order for you...just food for thought.

And, it is perfectly normal to question everything!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, how about this one for your avatar? :haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







sausagedoxie.jpg
File size: 3 KB
Views: 19


----------



## dachsundmom

J, you really hate my avatar, don't you?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I love your avatar, Dmom. Looks like an Aussie :winkwink: 

I haven't been able to get my DH to a doctor in over a year. I will bring up the SA with my doctor then. I need to get another check on my cervix. I want to wait until after O though. I am waiting for the new insurance cards to arrive and then I will be sending my DH to the doctor. Maybe then something better than the Viagra will happen? I hope there is nothing wrong with him :nope:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, you really hate my avatar, don't you?:haha::hugs:

I know where this is leading.....I say yes and you keep it!! :winkwink: :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, you really hate my avatar, don't you?:haha::hugs:
> 
> I know where this is leading.....I say yes and you keep it!! :winkwink: :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, you really hate my avatar, don't you?:haha::hugs:
> 
> I know where this is leading.....I say yes and you keep it!! :winkwink: :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::blush:Click to expand...

How well I'm beginning to know you :haha::hugs: In that case I LUVVIT!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, glad you like him! :happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am feeling so sick ,oh brought me for lunch ,had chicken pie baked potato and salad ,yum but am stuffed :blush:Who's talking about my sex life :growlmad::grr::grr::trouble::trouble:


----------



## Desperado167

Days 8 10 13 14 15 16 ,was all I did this month ,not that much really ,:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:rofl:
Despie, you're my inspiration! :hugs:

I finally changed my avatar, forgot my kitty had a Christmas jumper. Thought I'd go for a fat cat for January but I already have cute valentine persians lined up for Feb!


----------



## Garnet

OK ladies, Brenda the psychic wrote back and said that the little girl will be conceived in march 2012 that will then be a D December baby. Merry Christmas to us-. 2012.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I hope she is correct!!! YEY!!!


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you all? 
I am having a bit of food an little break in between jobs. Spanish teaching tonight with my group of retired people. I love that class :hugs::hugs: They usually bring cakes :happydance::happydance:

Oh, I just remembered I started Weight Watchers today :dohh::blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> OK ladies, Brenda the psychic wrote back and said that the little girl will be conceived in march 2012 that will then be a D December baby. Merry Christmas to us-. 2012.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you all?
> I am having a bit of food an little break in between jobs. Spanish teaching tonight with my group of retired people. I love that class :hugs::hugs: They usually bring cakes :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, I just remembered I started Weight Watchers today :dohh::blush:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:No cakes for sus ,:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you all?
> I am having a bit of food an little break in between jobs. Spanish teaching tonight with my group of retired people. I love that class :hugs::hugs: They usually bring cakes :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, I just remembered I started Weight Watchers today :dohh::blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:No cakes for sus ,:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

:cry::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you all?
> I am having a bit of food an little break in between jobs. Spanish teaching tonight with my group of retired people. I love that class :hugs::hugs: They usually bring cakes :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, I just remembered I started Weight Watchers today :dohh::blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:No cakes for sus ,:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Ok ok just a tiny one


----------



## LLbean

Well I just hooked up my Bodymedia fit armband and set it up...oh lord, doing this and getting pregnant at the same time should be fun LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Well I just hooked up my Bodymedia fit armband and set it up...oh lord, doing this and getting pregnant at the same time should be fun LOL

Wots a body media fit armband ?


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> How are you all?
> I am having a bit of food an little break in between jobs. Spanish teaching tonight with my group of retired people. I love that class :hugs::hugs: They usually bring cakes :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Oh, I just remembered I started Weight Watchers today :dohh::blush:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:No cakes for sus ,:growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :cry::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok ok just a tiny oneClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,I love you ,:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Am away to get dinner ,talk later ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well I just hooked up my Bodymedia fit armband and set it up...oh lord, doing this and getting pregnant at the same time should be fun LOL
> 
> Wots a body media fit armband ?Click to expand...

https://www.bodymedia.com/

Check it out

It tracks your calories in, out, sleep etc...


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus ,I love you ,:kiss:

T, me too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well love you, not myself :haha::haha: 

Enjoy your dinner! I just had a pack of maltesers... OMG 4 WW Pro points! for few choclate balls filled with fresh air! I now have to walk to Uni istead of drive down there! :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,I love you ,:kiss:
> 
> T, me too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well love you, not myself :haha::haha:
> 
> Enjoy your dinner! I just had a pack of maltesers... OMG 4 WW Pro points! for few choclate balls filled with fresh air! I now have to walk to Uni istead of drive down there! :blush:Click to expand...

HEY!!! you need to LOVE YOURSELF TOO!!!


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Well I just hooked up my Bodymedia fit armband and set it up...oh lord, doing this and getting pregnant at the same time should be fun LOL
> 
> Wots a body media fit armband ?Click to expand...
> 
> https://www.bodymedia.com/
> 
> Check it out
> 
> It tracks your calories in, out, sleep etc...Click to expand...

LL it looks good! :thumbup: Reading the website now!


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,I love you ,:kiss:
> 
> T, me too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well love you, not myself :haha::haha:
> 
> Enjoy your dinner! I just had a pack of maltesers... OMG 4 WW Pro points! for few choclate balls filled with fresh air! I now have to walk to Uni istead of drive down there! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY!!! you need to LOVE YOURSELF TOO!!!Click to expand...

I always found that hard to do... I know I need to learn, but I sort of get energy from others rather than myself,... It is both a good and a bad thing!


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus ,I love you ,:kiss:
> 
> T, me too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: well love you, not myself :haha::haha:
> 
> Enjoy your dinner! I just had a pack of maltesers... OMG 4 WW Pro points! for few choclate balls filled with fresh air! I now have to walk to Uni istead of drive down there! :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> HEY!!! you need to LOVE YOURSELF TOO!!!Click to expand...
> 
> I always found that hard to do... I know I need to learn, but I sort of get energy from others rather than myself,... It is both a good and a bad thing!Click to expand...

Let me put it to you this way...If you don't take care of yourself first you can not be there to take care of others. Like on a plane when they say to put the oxygen mask on yourself first before assisting others...you know why? cause you will PASS OUT and not be able to assist anyone then!


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Days 8 10 13 14 15 16 ,was all I did this month ,not that much really ,:haha:

I think it's the quadruple whammy of 4 days in a row that we admire the most Despie! You go girl :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

It does make sense what you say! 
I do take care of myself a lot more since I hit 30, before that I never did! I am not only saying the way I look, still I find it hard to learn. Not that I am low confident, I just don´t thing about myself enough.


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> It does make sense what you say!
> I do take care of myself a lot more since I hit 30, before that I never did! I am not only saying the way I look, still I find it hard to learn. Not that I am low confident, I just don´t thing about myself enough.

its not being selfish like we were made to believe. It is actually caring about others wen we put ourselves first. Can't make anyone else happy if we are not happy right? :winkwink:

Lets LOVE OURSELVES (ok that kind of sounds weird for a second there after reading about Despies Sexcapade LOL)

:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

LLbean said:


> Lets LOVE OURSELVES (ok that kind of sounds weird for a second there after reading about Despies Sexcapade LOL)
> 
> :hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

T, you have built a reputation:haha::haha: and an envious one!


----------



## Desperado167

Every time I come back u are all bitching about me ,:growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Every time I come back u are all bitching about me ,:growlmad::growlmad::haha:

LOL not bitching...admiring! You are our hero! 

ok is it me or is BNB extremely slow today?


----------



## Sus09

I was going to say the same T it is pure admiration xxxxxxxxx

Ll bnb is crashing all the time tonight :-(


----------



## Sus09

I was going to say the same T it is pure admiration xxxxxxxxx

Ll bnb is crashing all the time tonight :-(


----------



## Sus09

And double posting! :-(


----------



## dachsundmom

BnB is awful this evening.


----------



## LLbean

it is annoying!


----------



## Jax41

B, by the time you get this it'll be Tuesday, hope all goes well at the Dr's come back with even more good news!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, by the time you get this it'll be Tuesday, hope all goes well at the Dr's come back with even more good news!!:thumbup::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok I will be the first one to admit it... I fell for your second spoiler so[-(:growlmad::ignore::finger: now...GET A TICKER!!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

This is my first weekly update, lol.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> This is my first weekly update, lol.:hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you are bad....


----------



## Garnet

Sexy T, 
You Saucy Mare , we are jealous and green with envy!:winkwink::winkwink::happydance::flower:


----------



## LLbean

by the way Brooke, saw this and thought of you hehehe
 



Attached Files:







Brooke.jpg
File size: 26.4 KB
Views: 1









dmom.jpg
File size: 31.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Garnet

LL: love that avatar!! The dog picture is too cute! (Evil little thing)


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke for today ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,llbean I love your new pics ,how's Oliver doing ?:hugs:Bf hope u get out for a walk today,indigo hope today's one of your good days ,ss sum b googly sus mm Anna mtbim garnet jax Keeks ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:N,s and wooly ,if u are lurking ,I love and miss u guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,how was yesterday at the mw ,can't wait to hear the good news babes ,and for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies! :hi:

I got out for a walk yesterday for 30 mins so will try do the same today :thumbup:

B you cracked me up with your spoiler :haha::haha:

Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> I got out for a walk yesterday for 30 mins so will try do the same today :thumbup:
> 
> B you cracked me up with your spoiler :haha::haha:
> 
> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:

Omfg ,:cry::happydance::happydance::happydance:u scared me there for a minute I thought u were talking about me :haha:fab news ,:kiss:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:

Yay! Woo! Oh BF that's wonderful! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:

Haha dmom that was priceless :haha::hugs:. GL for today honey! 

Despie (sexy mare), jodes (how did the m/w visit go?), jax, LL, NS, indigo, garnet (FXed Brenda's spot on), sus, and anyone I missed (it is early for me after all) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM I love my juicer. Today I will make banana and vanilla smoothies for breakfast. Next cycle I will be spiking OHs drinks :ninja:, I'm thinking maca, zinc and selenium for the wee :spermy:s. What he doesn't know won't hurt him, right? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Woo! Oh BF that's wonderful! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> Haha dmom that was priceless :haha::hugs:. GL for today honey!
> 
> Despie (sexy mare), jodes (how did the m/w visit go?), jax, LL, NS, indigo, garnet (FXed Brenda's spot on), sus, and anyone I missed (it is early for me after all) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> AFM I love my juicer. Today I will make banana and vanilla smoothies for breakfast. Next cycle I will be spiking OHs drinks :ninja:, I'm thinking maca, zinc and selenium for the wee :spermy:s. What he doesn't know won't hurt him, right? :haha:Click to expand...

Too bloody right and throw some horny goats weed in there too :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Mo's out of cat food so he got OHs smoked salmon for breakfast. And Storm got last night's Thai Red curry that OH didn't eat :growlmad:. Spoilt furries.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Horny goat's weed! :thumbup: *adds it to list*


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Mo's out of cat food so he got OHs smoked salmon for breakfast. And Storm got last night's Thai Red curry that OH didn't eat :growlmad:. Spoilt furries.

U spoil them all rotten mrs ,well am feeling a bit bad as a girl that used to be a good friend of mine moved ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

You have definitely done the right thing :hugs:. I would have done the same despie. That's awful, that poor dog :cry:. She needs a slap. Dogs are for life, not just until you get a new boyf :growlmad:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> You have definitely done the right thing :hugs:. I would have done the same despie. That's awful, that poor dog :cry:. She needs a slap. Dogs are for life, not just until you get a new boyf :growlmad:.

I know and if I didn't have the rabbits or cats I would have taken him and put oh in the shed with his allergies ,thanks Keeks ,I feel physically sick ,:( love you ,xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> You have definitely done the right thing :hugs:. I would have done the same despie. That's awful, that poor dog :cry:. She needs a slap. Dogs are for life, not just until you get a new boyf :growlmad:.
> 
> I know and if I didn't have the rabbits or cats I would have taken him and put oh in the shed with his allergies ,thanks Keeks ,I feel physically sick ,:( love you ,xxxxxClick to expand...

Love you too sweetie, don't worry it will all turn out OK :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Lol at putting OH in the shed :haha:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah you have done the right thing Despie :hugs::hugs: - will she even know it was you who reported it?

Good plan on the smoothie spiking keeks :haha::haha:

Sorry T - too many similar initials around here :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, it was absolutely the right thing to do...if someone, for whatever reasons, cannot take their pets with them when they move, then there are plenty of ways to responsibly re-home your pet.:growlmad:

Your friend "light" sucks.:growlmad::hugs:

Good Lord M, here we go again...But, I love it!:happydance::hugs:

Keeks...great idea on the smoothies, hopefully he won't taste them. How are you feeling?:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning everyone :hi:

What time are you off to the docs Dmom? 

Keeks, are you the new Despie with the sexy recipes? :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Every time I come back u are all bitching about me ,:growlmad::growlmad::haha:


We loves ya Desp! :hugs: :hugs:

You are our sexy icon! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Morning ladies :wave:

T....Well done...Your friend did a shitty thing....shame on her....:growlmad:

Keeks....those smoothies sound good!

Brooke...What is your doc going to do? Blood test?

BF....:wohoo:....:sex:.....:wohoo:....:sex:

It's official now...I have kicked DH out of the Master....If he can't stay away from garlic :sick:, then he must stay away from me...:grr::grr::grr:....Between him and L....I REALLY want to move out....I can't take it! And now.....my brother is staying here... :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Tessie and B :hi:

Yeah I know B :dohh:

Yeah what time you going to POS doc? Can you take a pic of you throwing your tests in his face? :haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Indi, hope DH learns his lesson - why does it always take men the hard way to learn :grr: :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

All I want the doc to do is confirm the BFP, IDC if it's blood or POAS, and schedule my early dating scan.

I am hoping he won't do a cooter check, but he might. And there is the issue of the progesterone cream...:dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Indi, hope DH learns his lesson - why does it always take men the hard way to learn :grr: :grr:


Because they are A$$HOLES!!! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS....to the nth degree!


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> All I want the doc to do is confirm the BFP, IDC if it's blood or POAS, and schedule my early dating scan.
> 
> I am hoping he won't do a cooter check, but he might. And there is the issue of the progesterone cream...:dohh:


How long does it take to get bloods back?

And here's hoping your cooter leaves the doc happy and check free!


----------



## dachsundmom

I could have bloods back this afternoon or early tomorrow...if the POAS test is ok, I am not even sure if I am going to ask for a Beta...IDK if there is a point.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> I got out for a walk yesterday for 30 mins so will try do the same today :thumbup:
> 
> B you cracked me up with your spoiler :haha::haha:
> 
> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:

Yeah for you!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

How early do you think he will order a scan? Before 8 weeks?


----------



## Indigo77

Brooke....

Your spoiler SUCKS ASS btw! :growlmad:

You are going to get sick of us asking how far along you are.....How far along ARE you?


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:
> 
> Yay! Woo! Oh BF that's wonderful! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:
> 
> Haha dmom that was priceless :haha::hugs:. GL for today honey!
> 
> Despie (sexy mare), jodes (how did the m/w visit go?), jax, LL, NS, indigo, garnet (FXed Brenda's spot on), sus, and anyone I missed (it is early for me after all) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> AFM I love my juicer. Today I will make banana and vanilla smoothies for breakfast. Next cycle I will be spiking OHs drinks :ninja:, I'm thinking maca, zinc and selenium for the wee :spermy:s. What he doesn't know won't hurt him, right? :haha:Click to expand...

U could try the "Stewduction" approach!!!:thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Indigo77 said:


> Brooke....
> 
> Your spoiler SUCKS ASS btw! :growlmad:
> 
> You are going to get sick of us asking how far along you are.....How far along ARE you?


Indigo is right! :thumbup: how far along _*are*_ you? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

If I go from LMP, I am 4+2 today...and, he will probably do the first scan during week 6, to get some idea....I'd rather wait until week 8, so I am sure to see something. Hell, IDK.


----------



## Indigo77

Have you asked the pendulum if it is a girl or boy yet? :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> If I go from LMP, I am 4+2 today...and, he will probably do the first scan during week 6, to get some idea....I'd rather wait until week 8, so I am sure to see something. Hell, IDK.

Maybe compromise....week 7...


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> I could have bloods back this afternoon or early tomorrow...if the POAS test is ok, I am not even sure if I am going to ask for a Beta...IDK if there is a point.


Just do what you feel comfortable with, you can always get another appt to get the betas done if you change your mind :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Hopefully the Doc can do a scanning to determine how far along you are. Sometimes at 6 weeks there is not alot to see!! I was brought in at 7 weeks...


----------



## dachsundmom

I have not consulted the pendulum yet...I have found that reading for myself doesn't work, lol


----------



## Jodes2011

GL with the docs today B :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I've put all my info on my journal about midwife :thumbup:

btw i have to go now to because i feel another vomiting session is about to happen. Catch you all later :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh and T you did the right thing my love xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

I know how you feel, J....:sick::sick::sick:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jodes & Indigo, it must be really horrible feeling so rough all the time :hugs: hope you feel a bit better soon (and that you manage to get the garlic banned!)


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> This is my first weekly update, lol.:hugs:

Nice ticker B!:winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly!! Go girl :yipee: I'll be thinking of you on Thursday :winkwink:

Dmom, I'll have a go on the ole pendulum for you! :winkwink:

Indigo, you have a lot of stinkers in your house :haha: Did you have a good day at the beach yesterday?

Jodes, :hugs: how I long to feel like that :haha:

Despie, you've done the right thing, as you said she was no kind of friend and anyway, you would be feeling far worse than you do now if you had done nothing :hugs:

Garnet, Tessie, hope you're both okay :flower:

AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly!! Go girl :yipee: I'll be thinking of you on Thursday :winkwink:
> 
> Dmom, I'll have a go on the ole pendulum for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Indigo, you have a lot of stinkers in your house :haha: Did you have a good day at the beach yesterday?
> 
> Jodes, :hugs: how I long to feel like that :haha:
> 
> Despie, you've done the right thing, as you said she was no kind of friend and anyway, you would be feeling far worse than you do now if you had done nothing :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, Tessie, hope you're both okay :flower:
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:

Thanks! It might scar us for life!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Btw LL, love that pic and words in your signature :thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:

My DH can't believe his luck when when I am in demanding sex mode. That's me demanding sex, not that I insist the sex is highly athletic and goes on for hours!

However he has now started to insist that I give him lots of foreplay to "fire up the boys". Gads. You'd think he'd be happy enough just having sex frequently, but now he's wanting *good *sex? Sheesh! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Good luck B cant wait to hear xxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

TessieTwo said:


> Jodes & Indigo, it must be really horrible feeling so rough all the time :hugs: hope you feel a bit better soon (and that you manage to get the garlic banned!)

thanks sweetie :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,good news on the EWCM ,this is wen I start to panic :haha:Are u doing the opks?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly!! Go girl :yipee: I'll be thinking of you on Thursday :winkwink:
> 
> Dmom, I'll have a go on the ole pendulum for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Indigo, you have a lot of stinkers in your house :haha: Did you have a good day at the beach yesterday?
> 
> Jodes, :hugs: how I long to feel like that :haha:
> 
> Despie, you've done the right thing, as you said she was no kind of friend and anyway, you would be feeling far worse than you do now if you had done nothing :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, Tessie, hope you're both okay :flower:
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:

and i really hope you get to feel like this haha! It's shite but worth it :thumbup: all i want to do is lay on the sofa and watch films pfftt as if haha! I'm going to venture out and collect the boys from school i just hope i'm ok and don't end up being sick in the playground :blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

BF i missed your post about having another shot wtg babes i really hope this is it :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,good news on the EWCM ,this is wen I start to panic :haha:Are u doing the opks?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes don't panic like me, T and B haha! xx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes I used to go out with a plastic bag a bottle of water and wipes whenever I had the really bad sickness :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies am heading to do school pick ups then have to see dds teachers ,will pop in later ,love u all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes I used to go out with a plastic bag a bottle of water and wipes whenever I had the really bad sickness :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yes i was thinking of taking a plastic bag and wipes is also a good idea. I haven't even approached the 6 week mark and feeling rough. God knows what i'll be like with more hormones in me :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

yes i'm off to do pick up wish me luck xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes I used to go out with a plastic bag a bottle of water and wipes whenever I had the really bad sickness :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yes i was thinking of taking a plastic bag and wipes is also a good idea. I haven't even approached the 6 week mark and feeling rough. God knows what i'll be like with more hormones in me :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe u can try some anti sickness tabs ,ask your doc or mw pet,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> yes i'm off to do pick up wish me luck xxxxx

Good luck ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,good news on the EWCM ,this is wen I start to panic :haha:Are u doing the opks?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yea, I know I'm feeling the same :blush: but held off jumping him last night as I want 'tonight to be the night'! And to my relief I got a -OPK :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Jodes2011 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly!! Go girl :yipee: I'll be thinking of you on Thursday :winkwink:
> 
> Dmom, I'll have a go on the ole pendulum for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Indigo, you have a lot of stinkers in your house :haha: Did you have a good day at the beach yesterday?
> 
> Jodes, :hugs: how I long to feel like that :haha:
> 
> Despie, you've done the right thing, as you said she was no kind of friend and anyway, you would be feeling far worse than you do now if you had done nothing :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, Tessie, hope you're both okay :flower:
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:
> 
> and i really hope you get to feel like this haha! It's shite but worth it :thumbup: all i want to do is lay on the sofa and watch films pfftt as if haha! I'm going to venture out and collect the boys from school i just hope i'm ok and don't end up being sick in the playground :blush: :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Jodes! No puking on the Uggs now :growlmad::haha: Ahh, thanks, one day......:flower:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you totally did the right thing. Way to go for being a responsible adult. Your "friend" needs to be strung up and given a good clobbering with rotting veggies. 
BF!!!! :yipee: lots and lots of :dust: is he going to clean out the pipes first? :winkwink: that is my biggest fear. Old spermies. 
Dmom tons of finger crossing and high hopes for you today. I hope your doc isn't a dumbass. 
:hugs: for everyone. I'm :plane: today. 4 flights. The first one was brutal.


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you totally did the right thing. Way to go for being a responsible adult. Your "friend" needs to be strung up and given a good clobbering with rotting veggies.
> BF!!!! :yipee: lots and lots of :dust: is he going to clean out the pipes first? :winkwink: that is my biggest fear. Old spermies.
> Dmom tons of finger crossing and high hopes for you today. I hope your doc isn't a dumbass.
> :hugs: for everyone. I'm :plane: today. 4 flights. The first one was brutal.

Viking, 4 flights in a day, OMG you need lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: where are you now?


----------



## Jax41

Right I'm off home, then back out to work 'til 8 and then home to DTD :thumbup: catchya all tomorrow girls :winkwink::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everytihng good at the doctor...first scannext week @ 5+4...won't see much of anything, but he wants to do it.

Got progesterone pills, so no more cream or cooter tabs!:happydance:


----------



## Jodes2011

excellent news B xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you totally did the right thing. Way to go for being a responsible adult. Your "friend" needs to be strung up and given a good clobbering with rotting veggies.
> BF!!!! :yipee: lots and lots of :dust: is he going to clean out the pipes first? :winkwink: that is my biggest fear. Old spermies.
> Dmom tons of finger crossing and high hopes for you today. I hope your doc isn't a dumbass.
> :hugs: for everyone. I'm :plane: today. 4 flights. The first one was brutal.

Yeah I think he cleans out the pipes probably too often :haha: but if he knows I'm coming he will hold off for a day or two :thumbup:

Blimey 4 flights in 1 day - that is mad. hey Viking you will laugh at the craziest flight I did - I went from Melbourne to Sydney via New Zealand :wacko::wacko: - well they didn't fly straight there and it didn't cost me anything extra (apart from time) :haha:



Jax41 said:


> Right I'm off home, then back out to work 'til 8 and then home to DTD :thumbup: catchya all tomorrow girls :winkwink::kiss:

Good luck and have fun with the :sex: Jax :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> Everytihng good at the doctor...first scannext week @ 5+4...won't see much of anything, but he wants to do it.
> 
> Got progesterone pills, so no more cream or cooter tabs!:happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay for a scan and the pills, so happy for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Everytihng good at the doctor...first scannext week @ 5+4...won't see much of anything, but he wants to do it.
> 
> Got progesterone pills, so no more cream or cooter tabs!:happydance:

Excellent news! :happydance:

And hooray for not having the doc rummaging about in your cooter! :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

I am still having problems to post on BNB :cry: It crashes all the time.

Anyway how are you all ladies? :flower:

B, :haha::haha::haha: Loved the second spoiler, And even love more the fact that everything went well on your appointment.

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs: How are you today?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to you all!


----------



## dachsundmom

BnB is awful today...it keeps crashing on me too.


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> BnB is awful today...it keeps crashing on me too.

Yeah, me as well, took about half an hour to get the page up last time I tried to log on and then is started with all that buffering faff :grr:


----------



## Sus09

What are they doing on BNB? It has been awful the last few days!:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

Sus09 said:


> What are they doing on BNB? It has been awful the last few days!:growlmad:


It's probably the sheer size of this thread that is slowing the entire internet down! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Tessie I thought the same! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right who's complaining now ?wot have I missed?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Despie!:wohoo::wohoo::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Despie!:wohoo::wohoo::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hi babes ,was away seeing my 13 year olds teachers,am a proud mummy as she's doing really well and they said she was a pleasure to teach ,well mannered and a good kid ,:thumbup:Other than that oh is off doing his books and my temper is wearing thin :haha:How are u gorgeous?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Right who's complaining now ?wot have I missed?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: despie

We're complaining about B&B being so slow today and unusually we haven't been talking about your sexathons :haha: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right who's complaining now ?wot have I missed?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: despie
> 
> We're complaining about B&B being so slow today and unusually we haven't been talking about your sexathons :haha: :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

I am ok.
OH being grumpy is he? :growlmad::hugs:
Do you want me to go and leave him with a tennis ball head?:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am ok.
> OH being grumpy is he? :growlmad::hugs:
> Do you want me to go and leave him with a tennis ball head?:haha::haha:

Omg yes please ,he's so proud of his curly hair :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Sus09 said:


> Tessie I thought the same! :haha::haha::haha:

A couple more pages and we'll probably break the entire web :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Ok where are my scissors...:haha: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok.
> OH being grumpy is he? :growlmad::hugs:
> Do you want me to go and leave him with a tennis ball head?:haha::haha:
> 
> Omg yes please ,he's so proud of his curly hair :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok.
> OH being grumpy is he? :growlmad::hugs:
> Do you want me to go and leave him with a tennis ball head?:haha::haha:
> 
> Omg yes please ,he's so proud of his curly hair :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:He won't even let me run my hands thru :muaha::muaha::muaha:it wen we are dtd were as I have to wear pony tails :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Wot ever does it for them :haha::dohh:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

Me reading my kindle in bed seems to be doing it for him! he is not stop lately!
as soon as I grab the kindle to read he is all over me!:blush:

Hey, maybe the designed Kindles for that! :haha: 
I can see that I will be "reading" a lot during Ov time!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Me reading my kindle in bed seems to be doing it for him! he is not stop lately!
> as soon as I grab the kindle to read he is all over me!:blush:
> 
> Hey, maybe the designed Kindles for that! :haha:
> I can see that I will be "reading" a lot during Ov time!! :haha:

:rofl:are u wearing ponytails and sexy specs whilst reading your kindle?:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Me reading my kindle in bed seems to be doing it for him! he is not stop lately!
> as soon as I grab the kindle to read he is all over me!:blush:
> 
> Hey, maybe the designed Kindles for that! :haha:
> I can see that I will be "reading" a lot during Ov time!! :haha:
> 
> :rofl:are u wearing ponytails and sexy specs whilst reading your kindle?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
How did you guess that? :winkwink::blush::haha:


----------



## Sus09

By the way... Has anyone heard from NorthStar or Mummymurray?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> By the way... Has anyone heard from NorthStar or Mummymurray?

No :cry::cry:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I am ok.
> OH being grumpy is he? :growlmad::hugs:
> Do you want me to go and leave him with a tennis ball head?:haha::haha:
> 
> Omg yes please ,he's so proud of his curly hair :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:He won't even let me run my hands thru :muaha::muaha::muaha:it wen we are dtd were as I have to wear pony tails :haha:Click to expand...

haha good god :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> By the way... Has anyone heard from NorthStar or Mummymurray?

yes i spoke to NS via Facebook the other day and she's doing great. She's still visiting her parents and her mum is having an op which is why she's still there. 

MM not heard from her but i notice she was on my journal this morning. I left her a message but no reply :nope: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone,llbean I love your new pics ,how's Oliver doing ?:hugs:Bf hope u get out for a walk today,indigo hope today's one of your good days ,ss sum b googly sus mm Anna mtbim garnet jax Keeks ,:kiss::kiss::kiss:N,s and wooly ,if u are lurking ,I love and miss u guys ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jodes ,how was yesterday at the mw ,can't wait to hear the good news babes ,and for everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good thanks. Oliver actually had a rough couple of days since we took dthe Christmas tree down. Some of the needles fall off as we moved it out and he decided to eat them...lets just say we won't be having a natural tree again any time soon...poor puppy...had the runs and even lost his appetite:nope: But he is back to normal now 



Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> 
> I got out for a walk yesterday for 30 mins so will try do the same today :thumbup:
> 
> B you cracked me up with your spoiler :haha::haha:
> 
> Would you believe that T texted me this morning asking when my O date was (after giving me back all my ttc stuff that was at his) so I will pop down on thurs on the way to visit a friend up north on Friday so I may be back in for this month :happydance:

Isn't that something? Mine would do the same...when I finally said "forget it then, I'm done!" then he would start asking me when I was ovulating and would "initiate" more...crazy men!



keekeesaurus said:


> Horny goat's weed! :thumbup: *adds it to list*

Yes please do, I promise it is good LOL



Indigo77 said:


> Morning ladies :wave:
> 
> T....Well done...Your friend did a shitty thing....shame on her....:growlmad:
> 
> Keeks....those smoothies sound good!
> 
> Brooke...What is your doc going to do? Blood test?
> 
> BF....:wohoo:....:sex:.....:wohoo:....:sex:
> 
> It's official now...I have kicked DH out of the Master....If he can't stay away from garlic :sick:, then he must stay away from me...:grr::grr::grr:....Between him and L....I REALLY want to move out....I can't take it! And now.....my brother is staying here... :sick::sick::sick:

Tell him you need a relaxing girls weekend all to yourself.



TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I could have bloods back this afternoon or early tomorrow...if the POAS test is ok, I am not even sure if I am going to ask for a Beta...IDK if there is a point.
> 
> 
> Just do what you feel comfortable with, you can always get another appt to get the betas done if you change your mind :flower:Click to expand...

^^WSS^^



Jax41 said:


> Butterfly!! Go girl :yipee: I'll be thinking of you on Thursday :winkwink:
> 
> Dmom, I'll have a go on the ole pendulum for you! :winkwink:
> 
> Indigo, you have a lot of stinkers in your house :haha: Did you have a good day at the beach yesterday?
> 
> Jodes, :hugs: how I long to feel like that :haha:
> 
> Despie, you've done the right thing, as you said she was no kind of friend and anyway, you would be feeling far worse than you do now if you had done nothing :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, Tessie, hope you're both okay :flower:
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:

It's business time!!!!

And I am with you on the heavy duty EWCM... was going to post a picture JUST FOR BROOKE! LOL...but she is prego so ... HAHAHAHA



Jax41 said:


> Btw LL, love that pic and words in your signature :thumbup:

Glad you like :D



TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> AFM, gearing up for a night of passion later (here we go again.....). Have told DH to keep his eyes open as 'I need another seeing to.....'. Have EWCM in abundance, don't panic I'm not going to flash you a picture :haha::haha:
> 
> My DH can't believe his luck when when I am in demanding sex mode. That's me demanding sex, not that I insist the sex is highly athletic and goes on for hours!
> 
> However he has now started to insist that I give him lots of foreplay to "fire up the boys". Gads. You'd think he'd be happy enough just having sex frequently, but now he's wanting *good *sex? Sheesh! :haha:Click to expand...

Who gets these men? I swear Tessie, we were completely fooled before about their hankering for sex at all times... it is all lies I tell you! 



Viking15 said:


> Despie, you totally did the right thing. Way to go for being a responsible adult. Your "friend" needs to be strung up and given a good clobbering with rotting veggies.
> BF!!!! :yipee: lots and lots of :dust: is he going to clean out the pipes first? :winkwink: that is my biggest fear. Old spermies.
> Dmom tons of finger crossing and high hopes for you today. I hope your doc isn't a dumbass.
> :hugs: for everyone. I'm :plane: today. 4 flights. The first one was brutal.

Despie I agree on the Dog situation...shame on your friend...my fur babies are my children!

And Viking...if you ever come by ATL on your flights let me know!!!



dachsundmom said:


> Everytihng good at the doctor...first scannext week @ 5+4...won't see much of anything, but he wants to do it.
> 
> Got progesterone pills, so no more cream or cooter tabs!:happydance:

That is AWESOME!!! now THAT is something to put on your Spoiler missy!!!!



Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :rofl:
> 
> Me reading my kindle in bed seems to be doing it for him! he is not stop lately!
> as soon as I grab the kindle to read he is all over me!:blush:
> 
> Hey, maybe the designed Kindles for that! :haha:
> I can see that I will be "reading" a lot during Ov time!! :haha:
> 
> :rofl:are u wearing ponytails and sexy specs whilst reading your kindle?:haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:

OMG I will pull my Kindle out tonight too! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk poor Oliver ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Can I see soe pics of him please ?xxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom that is awesome news :hugs::hugs::hugs:! Yay for cooter tabs :happydance:. I'm feeling good thanks. Sleeping about 20 hours out of 24 but what the hell. I don't have anywhere to go. I may be the only person who thought your spoiler trick was hilarious :haha::blush:. 

Indi oh poo smelly men. I live with 3 of them (OH, Mo, Storm) and they all stink. AND I have no sense of smell. If I ever get pg and get the heightened sense of smell thing it's going to hit me like a truck. Glad you're having good days honey and long may it continue :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope the school run was ok and you didn't puke in the playground!

Despie we should get together on this book thing, Sexy T and Kinky Kee LOL. You do the stews I'll do the smoothies :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

LL I'm defo trying the horny goat! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax hope your sexathon is super productive :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Viking, my God that's a lot of flying. Do you get some down time soon? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm getting a kindle, I've already got the specs :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Tessie LOL your posts make me roffle :rofl: :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Did I miss anyone? Did I? I usually do.

AFM my OH is down the pub with his work colleague who's now coming for tea. I look like sh1t, my hair needs a wash (I can't get my arm above my head yet so I'm going to have to ask OH to do it tomorrow) I'm dressed in my round t'houses, I've just had an op and he wants his friend to come for tea :nope:. MEN. They really don't think do they? I'll just go down the pub while you make the tea. What is it, 19fecking50?

Rant over.
Love y'all! xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Garnet, I forgot Garnet! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::blush:
AND BF! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::blush: What's WRONG with me?


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, you have the biggest siggy I have ever seen! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks wtf ,men :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:Just you take yourself off to bed and bugger the dinner ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes B...gotta make up for your LACK OF TICKER!!! HAHAHAHAHA

And here you go Despie...taken yesterday. I got him that toy the day before because he was sick so I wanted to make him feel better :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







Oliver 1.jpg
File size: 47 KB
Views: 4









Oliver 2.jpg
File size: 43.2 KB
Views: 3









Oliver 3.jpg
File size: 48.3 KB
Views: 3









Oliver 4.jpg
File size: 42.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Desperado167

Bless him ,he's adorable ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks :D I agree hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

He really is,thanks for making my girls day ,they love him too .:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> He really is,thanks for making my girls day ,they love him too .:hugs::hugs:

Awww well he sends some loving licks for everyone :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha:Llbean are u keeping ok ,how's the meds going?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> :haha::haha:Llbean are u keeping ok ,how's the meds going?:hugs:

all is well thank you. Yes had a scan today (CD7) and so far we have 10 follicles (5 on each side)...last time on CD7 I had 6 total


----------



## Desperado167

Wow that's excellent ,go you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks...hoping they are all good this time!


----------



## Desperado167

We all are ,:kiss:


----------



## LLbean

so Brooke are you at 4+4 now? or did you mean you are at 5+4 today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am 4+2 today and will be at 5+4 for the scan.


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> I am 4+2 today and will be at 5+4 for the scan.

Here's your ticker! LOL
https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;0;419/st/20120916/k/759c/preg.png

I made it as least cute as I could


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I am 4+2 today and will be at 5+4 for the scan.
> 
> Here's your ticker! LOL
> https://tickers.TickerFactory.com/ezt/d/1;0;419/st/20120916/k/759c/preg.png
> 
> I made it as least cute as I couldClick to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you...but, no. LOL


----------



## Viking15

:rofl: :haha:


----------



## Garnet

LL: Cute ticker!


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi Despie,Jax,LLb,Indigo,butterfly and all the other ladies!:flower:

I had quite a few pgs. to catch up on.:coffee:.so far what stuck out in my brain...shagathon, fry up (which sounds yummy..maybe except for the beans in the morning..I have a v. sensitive stomach), jiz, cooter pills, ex-lax brownies for all the naughty dh/oh(which I totally agree with.) oh and a ex-lax latte:coffee: for despies, oh. 

Hope jax- u got your romantic night and sexathon.
Despie-:hugs::kiss::hugs::kiss:
LLb- sounds like they were able to get a lot of eggies:happydance::happydance:
Indi- sorry your feeling sick...hope eating makes u feel better
butterfly-:hugs::hugs:

also, Despie u did the right thing about calling on ur "friend" how could anyone leave their dog? I have three fur babies and they are my life.


nothing much with me...my dh has been a complete a-hole for the past few days- so i think ex-lax brownies are in order.

Love and hugs to u all and lot's of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
I did help out babysitting a 4 yr old and a 1 yr old, which was so much fun..makes me want kids even more! my dh and his friends were working on their vw's..they are car enthusiasts....so i got to watch the lil ones. Their mom came home later...she knows that dh and I are going to do ivf...so we start talking and she says...what if it doesn't work???? :wacko: I was so pissed. I'm trying to be positive....why are people so mean?


----------



## Viking15

I survived the four flights. So glad to be home. Will pass out presently...


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I survived the four flights. So glad to be home. Will pass out presently...

Awk babes ,hope u get a good rest and well done ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Luv,it is going to work babes there are no ifs or buts ,I promise:kiss: ,glad u enjoyed babysitting :kiss:,and please give your oh a good kick up the backside from me :growlmad:Thanks for posting ,I have missed u lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,m testing on the weekend too so fingers crossed hows everyone else today b luv Viking sus sum ss garnet llbean indigo Jodes bf Nats Anna tessie googly mtbim jax Keeks mm n.s ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Morning all! Just lurking to see how you all are and thought I´d say hi.
Off to feed the horse now and there is frost on the ground which has been rare this winter. I hope he isn´t too grumpy about it, at least now he has a good thick winter coat, when I started feeding him his fur was awful.
Have a nice day everyone.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Wow, I'm off the forum for one day and have a lot of catching up to do! Sounds like everyone is doing well and optimistic. It seems like everyone kind of gave out over the holidays but are all back at it now. :hugs: I can't even comment on all the posts I want to, suffice it to say I am cheering for all of you. Those of you waiting to test, waiting for Ov, waiting for doctor appointments, good luck. 

I'm just waiting for AF to be over, CD4 today. Trying not to obsess and trying to stay off Amazon :blush:. I'm almost finished with my Christmas books. I "found" two books I apparently ordered last fall when I was so fatigued with this progesterone deficiency that I never even read them. This is very unlike me. So I have something to tide me over for a little longer! 

I found out our good neighbors are getting a divorce. I just can't believe it and would never have imagined it for them. :cry:

I'm off now to get ready to run errands, will see you ladies tonight or tomorrow, depending on what the daily disaster will be today! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

Good to see you both luv and natsby :hug:

Yeah have a good rest Viking :sleep:

Despie, always doing gOod things :thumbup: look forward to your testing at the weekend, think thIs is your month :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Morning all! Just lurking to see how you all are and thought I´d say hi.
> Off to feed the horse now and there is frost on the ground which has been rare this winter. I hope he isn´t too grumpy about it, at least now he has a good thick winter coat, when I started feeding him his fur was awful.
> Have a nice day everyone.

Thank you so much for coming to say hello nats,:hugs::hugs:Awk bless ,well at least he's being well looked after now ,wrap up warm ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Wow, I'm off the forum for one day and have a lot of catching up to do! Sounds like everyone is doing well and optimistic. It seems like everyone kind of gave out over the holidays but are all back at it now. :hugs: I can't even comment on all the posts I want to, suffice it to say I am cheering for all of you. Those of you waiting to test, waiting for Ov, waiting for doctor appointments, good luck.
> 
> I'm just waiting for AF to be over, CD4 today. Trying not to obsess and trying to stay off Amazon :blush:. I'm almost finished with my Christmas books. I "found" two books I apparently ordered last fall when I was so fatigued with this progesterone deficiency that I never even read them. This is very unlike me. So I have something to tide me over for a little longer!
> 
> I found out our good neighbors are getting a divorce. I just can't believe it and would never have imagined it for them. :cry:
> 
> I'm off now to get ready to run errands, will see you ladies tonight or tomorrow, depending on what the daily disaster will be today! :haha:

Anna ,was wondering were u had got too :hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry about your neighbours :hugs::hugs:Have a lovely day babes .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha:


Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Good to see you both luv and natsby :hug:
> 
> Yeah have a good rest Viking :sleep:
> 
> Despie, always doing gOod things :thumbup: look forward to your testing at the weekend, think thIs is your month :happydance:

Morning lovely ,:kiss:God I hope u are right .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn that is twice I have hit unsubscribe on my phone this morning :grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn that is twice I have hit unsubscribe on my phone this morning :grr::grr:

Wot day are you on today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Damn that is twice I have hit unsubscribe on my phone this morning :grr::grr:
> 
> Wot day are you on today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have secret link to my chart in my sig lol. Cd10 I think :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Damn that is twice I have hit unsubscribe on my phone this morning :grr::grr:
> 
> Wot day are you on today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have secret link to my chart in my sig lol. Cd10 I think :thumbup:Click to expand...

Ok so u look like u are about to o ,wen u going away ?tomorrow !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Damn that is twice I have hit unsubscribe on my phone this morning :grr::grr:
> 
> Wot day are you on today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I have secret link to my chart in my sig lol. Cd10 I think :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so u look like u are about to o ,wen u going away ?tomorrow !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I am going to stop off at T's tomorrow night so will likely get one BD in then and then one before I leave Friday lunchtime :thumbup: If I O like the last few months it will be cd11 or 12 but have also been as late as cd16 but that was only once. If I do hit it at the right time I won't be testing til AF is late as I have no more tests left apart from 1 sainsburys one that I think must be 25 or 50 miu :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning everyone, hope you are all doing ok :hi:

Internet still being really slow this morning and isn't letting me "like" some posts either :grr:

BF - good luck for tomorrow and Friday :thumbup:

Despie - fingers crossed for your testing lovely :hugs:

Now we just need to find out how Jax's night of 'getting some' went! :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning tessie,bf good luck ,have ordered a reading and not heard from them ,does it take a whilst ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm here! :hi: Wow you girls were busy last night/this morning me too :winkwink: O -2 tick! Didn't go without a hitch though, DH fell asleep on the sofa and wouldn't come to bed with me :growlmad: so I woke him up at 4:08am, GOTCHA!! :haha::haha::haha: I now have him dreaming of more tonight :thumbup:

Okay, enough of me, now for all of you....

Dmom, made up about your news, keep it coming!:thumbup:

Butterfly, get those :spermy: up there!!:thumbup:

Viking, so glad you got home safely, you must be still :sleep: take care :flower:

LL, lovely pics of Oliver, he's gorgeous! Really good news about the follies too :thumbup:

Tessie, where are you in the TWW are you going to get testing soon?

Despie, you sure you want to test this early???? :shrug: Good luck if you do :flower:

Keeks, your OH cracks me up, they have absolutely no idea do they? Hope you got your hair wash done today, as he set it in rollers for ya?:winkwink:

Garnet, Jodes, anyone else I'm sorry if I've missed you, there was so much to read!!! :dohh:

Lots of luv,
Jax
xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax am not testing till Sunday wen I will be 11dpo .:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

Too much to read!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:
> 
> Too much to read!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi:

Tell me about it, I can't keep up :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax am not testing till Sunday wen I will be 11dpo .:hugs:

Ahh, that's okay, I'll let you off then, didn't realise you'd be so far along.... Blimey T after all that effort this HAS to be your month, please, please, please [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Ps. I thought about you last night 'stay calm, stay calm, there's always tomorrow' :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, well done on the https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/thumb/5/52/%E2%98%91.svg/200px-%E2%98%91.svg.png

:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, this cycle is quite impressive!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax def stay calm babes ,so u are due to o tomorrow?:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

I don't know why but I'm feeling good and quite positive :saywhat:, maybe its all the BFP's popping up, but I don't want to shout my gob off too much, I'm only half way, 2 under my belt at the mo, yes tomorrow is O day Desp.... Did an OPK late last night and it's getting there not quite a + yet, I'll do another when I get home tonight and might have time to post it :thumbup: but at least we're doing it, regularly :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I don't know why but I'm feeling good and quite positive :saywhat:, maybe its all the BFP's popping up, but I don't want to shout my gob off too much, I'm only half way, 2 under my belt at the mo, yes tomorrow is O day Desp.... Did an OPK late last night and it's getting there not quite a + yet, I'll do another when I get home tonight and might have time to post it :thumbup: but at least we're doing it, regularly :thumbup::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Are u planning on today and tomorrow?or today and Friday?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I think DH is up for more tonight :shock:, I'll take whatever I can get, all 3 if I can get it!!!! Blimey, I'm sounding more and more like you T :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I think DH is up for more tonight :shock:, I'll take whatever I can get, all 3 if I can get it!!!! Blimey, I'm sounding more and more like you T :haha::haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## TessieTwo

Well done Jax! :happydance: :yipee:

It truly seems a shagathon month for everyone, maybe it's a January thing as even I (the "I'd rather have a cup of tea" panda) manged to put some serious lovin' in! :haha:

Jax, I'm CD19 today and I try not to test before due date of AF, she arrived 4 days early last month, if she attempts that this month there will be trouble :trouble:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> I think DH is up for more tonight :shock:, I'll take whatever I can get, all 3 if I can get it!!!! Blimey, I'm sounding more and more like you T :haha::haha:


Perhaps we should call this phenomenon "The Despie Effect" :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Morning tessie,bf good luck ,have ordered a reading and not heard from them ,does it take a whilst ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie, is this from the lady Dmom recommended? In which case the website says up to 3 days.... Good luck!:thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Oooh, forgot to say that my cycle is usually 28 days, so I'm still 9 days away from AF or testing! The wait goes on... :coffee:


----------



## Jax41

Not sure what's come over me either Tessie, not thinking about the outcome yet!! :wacko:

Must admit, I never usually test before AF either, she never gives me the chance and always arrives bang on time - boo! Generaly I don't keep tests at home, but I have got a few from Nov left so maybe I will..... :blush: but it's my mega expensive FRER and I'm reluctant to waste it unless I'm late, know what I mean??? When's AF NOT due for you?


----------



## dachsundmom

Gail got back to me within three days...once, she got back same day. It just depends on how busy she is, but she has never gone past the 3 days...for me.


----------



## dachsundmom

How expensive are FR over there? I can get a box of two for about $7


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie, not thinking about the outcome yet!! :wacko:
> 
> Must admit, I never usually test before AF either, she never gives me the chance and always arrives bang on time - boo! Generaly I don't keep tests at home, but I have got a few from Nov left so maybe I will..... :blush: but it's my mega expensive FRER and I'm reluctant to waste it unless I'm late, know what I mean??? When's AF NOT due for you?


Yeah AF is usually bang on for me as well, except when she graciously decides to arrive early :grr:

I've got a cheapie Asda test left that I've given to DH to hide away as I am usually quite level headed about testing but sometimes I just get that urge. No idea where he's put it, probably somewhere in his "man cave" i.e the spare bedroom that is full of man gubbins, computers in various states of disrepair, lots of paper with scribblings, batteries, screwdrivers.....I'm NOT going in there to ferret about to find it! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie

No, no, no Jax, you don't want him to come _*over*_ you, you're doing it all wrong! :haha: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> How expensive are FR over there? I can get a box of two for about $7

Yea, I paid about £9.95 for 2, maybe it's because I'm a cheapskate for blue dye tests!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie, not thinking about the outcome yet!! :wacko:
> 
> Must admit, I never usually test before AF either, she never gives me the chance and always arrives bang on time - boo! Generaly I don't keep tests at home, but I have got a few from Nov left so maybe I will..... :blush: but it's my mega expensive FRER and I'm reluctant to waste it unless I'm late, know what I mean??? When's AF NOT due for you?
> 
> 
> Yeah AF is usually bang on for me as well, except when she graciously decides to arrive early :grr:
> 
> I've got a cheapie Asda test left that I've given to DH to hide away as I am usually quite level headed about testing but sometimes I just get that urge. No idea where he's put it, probably somewhere in his "man cave" i.e the spare bedroom that is full of man gubbins, computers in various states of disrepair, lots of paper with scribblings, batteries, screwdrivers.....I'm NOT going in there to ferret about to find it! :haha:Click to expand...

Don't blame you! If I asked my DH to hide mine, I know where it'd be, in his football kit bag and hell would have to freeze over before I'd put my hand in there! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie
> 
> No, no, no Jax, you don't want him to come _*over*_ you, you're doing it all wrong! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

This is why you have to buy the tests in bulk, from Amazon, lol.:haha:

Your FR boxes, should also have coupons in them, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> This is why you have to buy the tests in bulk, from Amazon, lol.:haha:
> 
> Your FR boxes, should also have coupons in them, lol.

...and then become and obsessive POASer! I know I would be one of them if I had loads in the house :dohh:

What coupons are you on about B? 

Has it sunk in yet?


----------



## dachsundmom

Inside your FR box, you'll see an instruction booklet; on the very last page, there should be coupons for FR HPTs and OPKs.

It might be sinking in a little...not totally there yet, lol.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Inside your FR box, you'll see an instruction booklet; on the very last page, there should be coupons for FR HPTs and OPKs.
> 
> It might be sinking in a little...not totally there yet, lol.

I'll have a look :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs: Did your Dr do a :shock: look and a gasp of suprise?!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie
> 
> No, no, no Jax, you don't want him to come _*over*_ you, you're doing it all wrong! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie, not thinking about the outcome yet!! :wacko:
> 
> Must admit, I never usually test before AF either, she never gives me the chance and always arrives bang on time - boo! Generaly I don't keep tests at home, but I have got a few from Nov left so maybe I will..... :blush: but it's my mega expensive FRER and I'm reluctant to waste it unless I'm late, know what I mean??? When's AF NOT due for you?
> 
> 
> Yeah AF is usually bang on for me as well, except when she graciously decides to arrive early :grr:
> 
> I've got a cheapie Asda test left that I've given to DH to hide away as I am usually quite level headed about testing but sometimes I just get that urge. No idea where he's put it, probably somewhere in his "man cave" i.e the spare bedroom that is full of man gubbins, computers in various states of disrepair, lots of paper with scribblings, batteries, screwdrivers.....I'm NOT going in there to ferret about to find it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blame you! If I asked my DH to hide mine, I know where it'd be, in his football kit bag and hell would have to freeze over before I'd put my hand in there! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Sweaty socks and jock straps :sick: :sick:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not sure what's come over me either Tessie, not thinking about the outcome yet!! :wacko:
> 
> Must admit, I never usually test before AF either, she never gives me the chance and always arrives bang on time - boo! Generaly I don't keep tests at home, but I have got a few from Nov left so maybe I will..... :blush: but it's my mega expensive FRER and I'm reluctant to waste it unless I'm late, know what I mean??? When's AF NOT due for you?
> 
> 
> Yeah AF is usually bang on for me as well, except when she graciously decides to arrive early :grr:
> 
> I've got a cheapie Asda test left that I've given to DH to hide away as I am usually quite level headed about testing but sometimes I just get that urge. No idea where he's put it, probably somewhere in his "man cave" i.e the spare bedroom that is full of man gubbins, computers in various states of disrepair, lots of paper with scribblings, batteries, screwdrivers.....I'm NOT going in there to ferret about to find it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't blame you! If I asked my DH to hide mine, I know where it'd be, in his football kit bag and hell would have to freeze over before I'd put my hand in there! :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Sweaty socks and jock straps :sick: :sick:Click to expand...

You got it!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Inside your FR box, you'll see an instruction booklet; on the very last page, there should be coupons for FR HPTs and OPKs.
> 
> It might be sinking in a little...not totally there yet, lol.
> 
> I'll have a look :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Did your Dr do a :shock: look and a gasp of suprise?!Click to expand...

No...he only really upset me one time when he said, "see, I told you to relax about it.":growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies, I'm not good at all the names but you all know who u are!!! Sounds like everyone is cheery this morning. Ok something has gotten over my husband too and he is rearing to go lately... Ladies, when you go the testing for pregnancy when do you start testing??? I don't think I'm pregnant but I've been having drinks lately and we dtd the day before the O. I'm going to Ladies wine night and I'd like to have one (or more) drink. Hope you have a wonderful morning. DMOM: When u ordered on from Gail was it the quick report or the long one and how much Us dollars???


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Inside your FR box, you'll see an instruction booklet; on the very last page, there should be coupons for FR HPTs and OPKs.
> 
> It might be sinking in a little...not totally there yet, lol.
> 
> I'll have a look :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Did your Dr do a :shock: look and a gasp of suprise?!Click to expand...
> 
> No...he only really upset me one time when he said, "see, I told you to relax about it.":growlmad:Click to expand...

Stupid insensitive man!!! :growlmad::gun:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Inside your FR box, you'll see an instruction booklet; on the very last page, there should be coupons for FR HPTs and OPKs.
> 
> It might be sinking in a little...not totally there yet, lol.
> 
> I'll have a look :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Did your Dr do a :shock: look and a gasp of suprise?!Click to expand...
> 
> No...he only really upset me one time when he said, "see, I told you to relax about it.":growlmad:Click to expand...

What a tool :grr::trouble:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I do the quick reading and I think it was about $8, after the conversion...don't pay extra money to have it expedited...she always comes in within 3 days.

As far as testing goes, not going to lie here, I have started as early as 6DPO before.:blush: How many DPO will you be on Girls' Night?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He said, that if he could write a script for relaxation, that is what he would do every time.:nope::growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> He said, that if he could write a script for relaxation, that is what he would do every time.:nope::growlmad:

Maybe if he wrote a script for giving him a good kicking *that* would help with the relaxation!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, I do the quick reading and I think it was about $8, after the conversion...don't pay extra money to have it expedited...she always comes in within 3 days.
> 
> As far as testing goes, not going to lie here, I have started as early as 6DPO before.:blush: How many DPO will you be on Girls' Night?:hugs:

About 6DPO on Friday. I didn't know that a BP would show that early!!!


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I hate to say it, but both you and Indigo gave up and decided IVF was the only option and BAM!!!! Did you even temp for December? :argh: I am soooooooo excited for you :yipee: I don't know why it happened now, but we are just going to rejoice that it did. 
Jax, well done! I've done the V inventory and we are covered for this cycle. I am starting the military campaign today. Wish me luck getting those :spermy:
Despie, you are an inspiration. Helping the homeless. Such a doll. 
:hugs: all around. And Nats, your poor horse. I can't believe no one will do anything.


----------



## AnnaLaura

Jax41 said:


> I don't know why but I'm feeling good and quite positive :saywhat:, maybe its all the BFP's popping up, but I don't want to shout my gob off too much, I'm only half way, 2 under my belt at the mo, yes tomorrow is O day Desp.... Did an OPK late last night and it's getting there not quite a + yet, I'll do another when I get home tonight and might have time to post it :thumbup: but at least we're doing it, regularly :thumbup::happydance:

:happydance: Thank God for cooperative DHs!!! :happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:
 

> He said, that if he could write a script for relaxation, that is what he would do every time.:nope::growlmad:

He ought to try doing that sometime over something he feels is so important about then and see how impossible it is! Hmmph!

Mind you, you were at the end of your tether etc and etc and had a bit of a WTF attitude so maybe :shrug: Still impossible though! :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

AnnaLaura said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I don't know why but I'm feeling good and quite positive :saywhat:, maybe its all the BFP's popping up, but I don't want to shout my gob off too much, I'm only half way, 2 under my belt at the mo, yes tomorrow is O day Desp.... Did an OPK late last night and it's getting there not quite a + yet, I'll do another when I get home tonight and might have time to post it :thumbup: but at least we're doing it, regularly :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> :happydance: Thank God for cooperative DHs!!! :happydance:Click to expand...

Amen to that AnnaLaura, and long may it continue!! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I hate to say it, but both you and Indigo gave up and decided IVF was the only option and BAM!!!! Did you even temp for December? :argh: I am soooooooo excited for you :yipee: I don't know why it happened now, but we are just going to rejoice that it did.
> Jax, well done! I've done the V inventory and we are covered for this cycle. I am starting the military campaign today. Wish me luck getting those :spermy:
> Despie, you are an inspiration. Helping the homeless. Such a doll.
> :hugs: all around. And Nats, your poor horse. I can't believe no one will do anything.

Viking you have all my luck, love and hugs and masses of super :spermy: go for it! You did it before, you can do it again :thumbup: xXx


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I hate to say it, but both you and Indigo gave up and decided IVF was the only option and BAM!!!! Did you even temp for December? :argh: I am soooooooo excited for you :yipee: I don't know why it happened now, but we are just going to rejoice that it did.
> Jax, well done! I've done the V inventory and we are covered for this cycle. I am starting the military campaign today. Wish me luck getting those :spermy:
> Despie, you are an inspiration. Helping the homeless. Such a doll.
> :hugs: all around. And Nats, your poor horse. I can't believe no one will do anything.

Good luck with your campaign Viking, go get 'em :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, it won't show that early....I'm just a nutter.:haha:


Viking, I temped, I used softcups, and I sucked down supplements. I had emotionally given up, but never physically gave up...if that makes sense.:wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

There's a :bike:....anyone want it?:haha::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, it won't show that early....I'm just a nutter.:haha:
> 
> 
> Viking, I temped, I used softcups, and I sucked down supplements. I had emotionally given up, but never physically gave up...if that makes sense.:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Yet u did it babes ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> There's a :bike:....anyone want it?:haha::growlmad:

Err, nope! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, how'd it go at the shelter today? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Despie, how'd it go at the shelter today? :flower:

Really good ,I love the people there but am home with sore knees and a hacking cough and oh is looking for some loving ,:nope:Just wanted a rest before I got the kids ,jezz ,:dohh::hugs::haha::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> There's a :bike:....anyone want it?:haha::growlmad:
> 
> Err, nope! :haha:Click to expand...


I would but my angry PMT hasn't kicked in yet but once it does :grr: because I'll be feeling :bodyb:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone. Hugs and love to you all....my god so hard to read a gazillion pages since last night!!!!

Ok I will be short because BNB has been the absolute WORST for me today...unbearable! 

I do have to say real quick...GO GET EM JAX!!!

Ok off to my next US and the Acupuncture. ...by the time I get back I bet it will be another 10 pages to go through!!! LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> There's a :bike:....anyone want it?:haha::growlmad:

Ooh, let me go look see :haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hope all goes well LL :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm, I started writing a reply and then deleted it :haha::haha:

Will leave it to someone else so as not to offend :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm, I started writing a reply and then deleted it :haha::haha:
> 
> Will leave it to someone else so as not to offend :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not taking this one...:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not taking this one...:haha:

Wot are u on about ?please spill the beans ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, the :bike: thread that's just come on today....

Glad you had a good time today but sorry you've come home feeling rubbish and OH is as rampant as one of your rabbits :haha: Suggest a 'hand shandy' like Tessie does :shrug:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Despie, the :bike: thread that's just come on today....
> 
> Glad you had a good time today but sorry you've come home feeling rubbish and OH is as rampant as one of your rabbits :haha: Suggest a 'hand shandy' like Tessie does :shrug:


Actually last night rather than "shandying" we actually got down to it :blush:

See, it's the Despie effect, no other explanation for it! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Allelujah! Someone has saved the day :haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, the :bike: thread that's just come on today....
> 
> Glad you had a good time today but sorry you've come home feeling rubbish and OH is as rampant as one of your rabbits :haha: Suggest a 'hand shandy' like Tessie does :shrug:
> 
> 
> Actually last night rather than "shandying" we actually got down to it :blush:
> 
> See, it's the Despie effect, no other explanation for it! :haha:Click to expand...

Again? And in the TWW :shock: Bloody hell, are you feeling alright?????


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I am humbled. I thought you stopped temping. Was that November? I'm confused as usual. I'm so surprised you did the SC and admitted it :haha: 
Despie, maybe you've overdosed your DH on the horny goat you put in the stewduce!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, the :bike: thread that's just come on today....
> 
> Glad you had a good time today but sorry you've come home feeling rubbish and OH is as rampant as one of your rabbits :haha: Suggest a 'hand shandy' like Tessie does :shrug:
> 
> 
> Actually last night rather than "shandying" we actually got down to it :blush:
> 
> See, it's the Despie effect, no other explanation for it! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Again? And in the TWW :shock: Bloody hell, are you feeling alright?????Click to expand...

I KNOW! I'm as shocked as you are! But he's on strict shandy action from now on, my cooter needs to rest up!


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...I didn't really temp for Nov...:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, I see that you're now a 'BnB Spammer Elite', what the hell is that????!!!! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, I see that you're now a 'BnB Spammer Elite', what the hell is that????!!!! :haha:

It means I am here too much, lol:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, I see that you're now a 'BnB Spammer Elite', what the hell is that????!!!! :haha:
> 
> It means I am here too much, lol:haha:Click to expand...

...and where would we all be without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: x


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, I see that you're now a 'BnB Spammer Elite', what the hell is that????!!!! :haha:
> 
> It means I am here too much, lol:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> ...and where would we all be without you :hugs::hugs::hugs: xClick to expand...


Seconded :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:

But I feel that way about all of you!


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Aw you guys, I'm feeling the love! Group hug across the Atlantic! :hugs: :hugs: and over the Irish sea to you Despie :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Uh-ho the hormones are kicking in with me too :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hasn't it been a full moon this week? Maybe this would explain the fact why we are all so frisky and so emotional! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

I'm off home to get frisky again that's for sure, well with a bit of luck anyway :winkwink:

Have a lovely eve girls, am off to rub a few back and then will try and get on later and post my OPK, need to go and buy some first though! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I give in to oh :blush:Literally to keep him off my back ,hope that keeps him happy till after Poas day ,:sleep::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Does a full moon make you hungry? I've been ravenous the last few days...


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Does a full moon make you hungry? I've been ravenous the last few days...

Hungry for food or hungry for love ,:haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Well I give in to oh :blush:Literally to keep him off my back ,hope that keeps him happy till after Poas day ,:sleep::haha:


Here's hoping we can have a bit of a rest now Despie, if this full moon will let us!


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies am away to do home works and dinner then my last trip to see my brother before he goes home ,might have time to pop in later if not talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking15 said:


> Does a full moon make you hungry? I've been ravenous the last few days...


I believe it does. We can blame anything on the moon - I'm blaming it for the fact that this afternoon I've munched my way through nearly all of the toffees that my DH had leftover from Christmas :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Does a full moon make you hungry? I've been ravenous the last few days...
> 
> 
> I believe it does. We can blame anything on the moon - I'm blaming it for the fact that this afternoon I've munched my way through nearly all of the toffees that my DH had leftover from Christmas :blush:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:I have been doing that a lot lately ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

Hey, what is going on? lots of emotional words being said on the previous page. I got all emotional reading :cry::haha: I like them! :happydance:

Jax, I can see you are doing well in the shagathon as well :haha::hugs: Thas is fab!! [-o&lt; BFP!:dust:

B, how are you today? :hugs:

And for the rest of the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have had a chat with my boss today and he said he is going to support me in whatever he can in order to go to all of my doctor appointments from now on. Thanks to my lovely colleague and friends who explained him my situation, he is being very supportive. So that is a bit of good news for me today! 

Other than that, it was Food Safety delivery day today and I had a boring group :sleep:


----------



## Viking15

I'm trying so hard to lose weight. I've definitely had some success, but those last 5 pounds..... I'm dying for a sweet. I need a cheat day.


----------



## Sus09

I feel your pain Viking!
I have just started weight watchers and I am so craving for a pastry or a doughnut:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yay Sus!

Viking, can you do like a mini candy bar to tide you over?


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> There's a :bike:....anyone want it?:haha::growlmad:

Where? I need to catch up, Not that I want it just bein nosy :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Nice panda Despie! I've updated my avatar too with a sulky looking panda, she's probably being badgered for action by her panda hubby! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Sus / Viking

Go ahead and have a tasty treat ladies! Blame it on the moon, it's FORCING you to do it, we are helpless in the face of it's power :haha:


----------



## Sus09

TessieTwo said:


> Sus / Viking
> 
> Go ahead and have a tasty treat ladies! Blame it on the moon, it's FORCING you to do it, we are helpless in the face of it's power :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I will blame it on the moon then :winkwink::muaha:
I am eating maltesers with my cuppa! :angelnot:


----------



## TessieTwo

Sus09 said:


> I feel your pain Viking!
> I have just started weight watchers and I am so craving for a pastry or a doughnut:nope:




Viking15 said:


> I'm trying so hard to lose weight. I've definitely had some success, but those last 5 pounds..... I'm dying for a sweet. I need a cheat day.




Sus09 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Sus / Viking
> 
> Go ahead and have a tasty treat ladies! Blame it on the moon, it's FORCING you to do it, we are helpless in the face of it's power :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> I will blame it on the moon then :winkwink::muaha:
> I am eating maltesers with my cuppa! :angelnot:Click to expand...

You go for it Sus! Maltesers are virtually a health food :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Tessie they are definitely full of fresh air!:haha: I ate the pack :blush:


----------



## Garnet

Hello again!! Love the Panda Avatars!!! Well went to Trader Joes and lol and behold my favorite flowers were greeting me at door: Purple Iris, so I bought two bouquets of them! I remember when I lived in the beautiful state of Alaska, they would grow wild in the meadows during the summer months.. The make me happy!!! :cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

I found the:bike:

:haha::wacko::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, are you filled with hope?:haha:


Garnet, Iris are my favorite too!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Lol can't wait to get home and see what that thread is now lol

Oh so full moon? Guess we will all be hungry and looking for action tonight!


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, are you filled with hope?:haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl: 


Garnet, they are amazing! :happydance: I love flowers, and Iris are beautiful. they do put a smile on your face flowers don´t they! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Love irises too... My top favorite at Orchids though


----------



## Garnet

Picture for you ladies!! Oops sideways!!
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0487.jpg
File size: 36.8 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Viking15

Eating an apple with natural peanut butter. Certainly feels like a cheat. My first piece of fruit in two weeks. It's been all meat and veggies for two weeks. My carb detox. It certainly works, but gosh it's been murder. I still have 4 pounds to lose. I lost 6.


----------



## Sus09

Wow Garnet they are beautiful!


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> Eating an apple with natural peanut butter. Certainly feels like a cheat. My first piece of fruit in two weeks. It's been all meat and veggies for two weeks. My carb detox. It certainly works, but gosh it's been murder. I still have 4 pounds to lose. I lost 6.

6 is good! :thumbup:

I like your avatar... Tempting! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I have been craving hot cocoa and a fireplace to toast my toes by. More specifically after a day of skiing. However, I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. So I will dream about it.


----------



## Viking15

Sus09 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Eating an apple with natural peanut butter. Certainly feels like a cheat. My first piece of fruit in two weeks. It's been all meat and veggies for two weeks. My carb detox. It certainly works, but gosh it's been murder. I still have 4 pounds to lose. I lost 6.
> 
> 6 is good! :thumbup:
> 
> I like your avatar... Tempting! :haha:Click to expand...

I have lost 50 pounds in the last two years. I have stopped and started and stumbled and made resurgences. TTCing has certainly given me more movitation to stick with it. I hope I can keep up with it. I certainly feel much better about myself. I keep wondering if I go back to running if I can eat more stuff that I would like to eat, but I know from experience that it isn't true... I miss sweets. I'm completely addicted to sugar. :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

Vicking!! you have done really well!!:thumbup::hugs:

You should be really proud of yourself, it is very hard to diet and lose weight!


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Picture for you ladies!! Oops sideways!!

Garnet purple Irises are also my favourite :happydance: I used to have them growing in my back garden of my old cottage, maybe I need to plant some more although i might as well wait til i move now :coffee:



Viking15 said:


> I have been craving hot cocoa and a fireplace to toast my toes by. More specifically after a day of skiing. However, I don't think that is going to happen anytime soon. So I will dream about it.

Ooh that sounds perfect Viking and well done on losing all that weight :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

And here it starts...I never wanted to know my beta numbers..for my test yesterday, 4+2, it's 575...and he wants me to repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> And here it starts...I never wanted to know my beta numbers..for my test yesterday, 4+2, it's 575...and he wants me to repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:

:thumbup::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Those sound good to me :)


----------



## dachsundmom

They are telling me this indicates more like 2-3 weeks.


----------



## dachsundmom

How in the hell can someone have HCG in two weeks!


----------



## Butterfly67

WTF? Are they complete phuckwits? 2 weeks is when you have pretty much just had sex!!! I think they are getting confused with 2-3 weeks after ovulation.

I think you need to find another doc :wacko::growlmad::growlmad:

https://www.betabase.info/showBasicChart.php?type=Single


----------



## TessieTwo

I think your doc must be talking rubbish Dmom, those numbers sound ok?


----------



## Sus09

B,:hugs::hugs::hugs: I second what BF has said! HGC in two weeks! I am sure he is getting confused! 

Does your doctor have any hidden agenda with the IVF idea? :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

This doc wouldn't do the IVF...he has nothing to gain, if I do leave his practice.

Every scale I find says I am right on target...so, I don't get it at all...:shrug:


Seriously though, this is why I never wanted to know in the first place.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well me too! I have been looking online now, and I don´t see what the issue is! You seem to be within the very normal scale! 

Ok let me have him!!:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble:

I can´t believe how some doctors just go into panic mode and make people worry.
Well seeing the good side of it, you will have another Beta just to reasure you that the baby is growing normally and show that doctor that it was all his confusion!


----------



## Sus09

I have a question...

Do you know if ovarian cysts, when they disolve/grow or whatever they do can cause a bit of blood? I just had some pinkish EWCM today, and pain on the sides. I am not sure if it is normal or not. :shrug:

The doctor did say I might feel some pain while the cysts are there.


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus09 said:


> I have a question...
> 
> Do you know if ovarian cysts, when they disolve/grow or whatever they do can cause a bit of blood? I just had some pinkish EWCM today, and pain on the sides. I am not sure if it is normal or not. :shrug:
> 
> The doctor did say I might feel some pain while the cysts are there.

Yes, and as a FYI...a cyst will mimck OV on a chart...you will show a rise and dip, possibly, but it's the estrogen in a cyst, not an egg. I don't mean to scare you at all.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Ah ok! That is good to know :thumbup: I thought it was all related!
Does it usually mean that it is disolving or rupturing? 

That is probably why I had a massive dip yesterday (which I discarded) and then a rise today.

How am I going to know if I ov or not reading my chart then? Probably I won´t this cycle! Good that I am just WWT then!


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, the only way to know for sure is going to be a 7DPO progesterone test...I am sorry.:hugs:

It could be an egg, but I am suspect, sicne you are spotting a little. I have no idea if it's a rupture or a dissolve, but to the best of my knowledge, a rupture usually involves tremendous pain.:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well it is not tremendous pain, just pain lol! so far.

I am not particularty worried about OV this cycle as we can´t TTC anyway, again due to the cysts! 

I had a think about what you said about the the PCO and not PCOS and now it makes sense to me. I remember a doctor in spain that told me that " I had policystic ovaries but without the syndrome" I thought he was having a laugh but now it makes a lot of sense. Sometimes one of my ovaries will have cysts and some other times my ovaries show perfectly normal in scans.


----------



## dachsundmom

That would be it! You don't read/hear a lot about PCO, but I do think it's misdiagnosed a lot as PCOS.:hugs:


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> This doc wouldn't do the IVF...he has nothing to gain, if I do leave his practice.
> 
> Every scale I find says I am right on target...so, I don't get it at all...:shrug:
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this is why I never wanted to know in the first place.:hugs:

Some doctors are total *******s.................I'll kick his ass!!


----------



## cebethel

Crap, forgot I can't say b a s t a r d s


----------



## dachsundmom

cebethel said:


> Crap, forgot I can't say b a s t a r d s

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Eva, do you remember what yours was?


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> That would be it! You don't read/hear a lot about PCO, but I do think it's misdiagnosed a lot as PCOS.:hugs:

Yep, and that is why my blood tests have never been able to confirm PCOS! 
Crikey! it is all so complicated! :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,beautiful flowers ,Viking ,well done babes on your weight loss ,that's amazing ,b I alsonthinknthise numbers are good ,don't bloody listen to that asshole :growlmad:Sus,Eva :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Excellent weight loss!!!

Brooke, I think you are perfectly fine...that Doctor is a DUMMY!
I had posted this before but here it is again:
on the HCG levels...found this
Experts have found the following ranges of hCG levels to be normal:


Weeks from LMP (Last Missed Period
Amount of hCG in mIU/ml or IU/l

3 weeks
0 to 5

4 weeks
5 to 426

5 weeks
18 to 7,340

6 weeks
1,080 to 56,500

7 to 8 weeks
7,650 to 229,000

9 to 12 weeks
25,700 to 288,000

13 to 16 weeks
3,300 to 253,000

17 to 24 weeks (second trimester)
4,060 to 165,400

25 weeks to term (third trimester)
3,640 to 117,000

After several days postpartum
nonpregnant levels (<5)


If your readings fall outside these ranges, don't worry: It's still quite likely that everything's fine. (Your due date might just be off.) As long as your pregnancy is progressing normally, you don't have to obsess about these numbers (especially once you've past the first trimester), but if you are concerned, talk with your practitioner about your results.


ALSO just looked back and my HCG 10 days after transfer (so about 2 weeks past OV) was 132...that means at about 4 weeks...Girl you got me WAY beat... and all was fine at that point. Just let him test you and as long as it doubles you are perfectly fine


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Ah ok! That is good to know :thumbup: I thought it was all related!
> Does it usually mean that it is disolving or rupturing?
> 
> That is probably why I had a massive dip yesterday (which I discarded) and then a rise today.
> 
> How am I going to know if I ov or not reading my chart then? Probably I won´t this cycle! Good that I am just WWT then!

Yes those cyst can hurt! Pregnancy 2, I had a cyst on my left ovary and it started hurting so bad in my left ovary that I had to go to the Doctor. Unfortunately, one of the twins decided to implant on the cyst while the other was fine in the sac. The cyst and baby finally dissolved..


----------



## Desperado167

B I agree I think they are fab numbers ,def change your doc Hun u don't need any added stress ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> And here it starts...I never wanted to know my beta numbers..for my test yesterday, 4+2, it's 575...and he wants me to repeat tomorrow.:growlmad:

Some doctors are just negative! LL post shows you are in the normal range. He also might be watching your levels. I had to do lots of beta tests for my doctor too...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Eating an apple with natural peanut butter. Certainly feels like a cheat. My first piece of fruit in two weeks. It's been all meat and veggies for two weeks. My carb detox. It certainly works, but gosh it's been murder. I still have 4 pounds to lose. I lost 6.
> 
> 6 is good! :thumbup:
> 
> I like your avatar... Tempting! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I have lost 50 pounds in the last two years. I have stopped and started and stumbled and made resurgences. TTCing has certainly given me more movitation to stick with it. I hope I can keep up with it. I certainly feel much better about myself. I keep wondering if I go back to running if I can eat more stuff that I would like to eat, but I know from experience that it isn't true... I miss sweets. I'm completely addicted to sugar. :dohh:Click to expand...

\
Wow that is awesome!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> B I agree I think they are fab numbers ,def change your doc Hun u don't need any added stress ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Miss your posts! :flower::flower:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Ah ok! That is good to know :thumbup: I thought it was all related!
> Does it usually mean that it is disolving or rupturing?
> 
> That is probably why I had a massive dip yesterday (which I discarded) and then a rise today.
> 
> How am I going to know if I ov or not reading my chart then? Probably I won´t this cycle! Good that I am just WWT then!
> 
> Yes those cyst can hurt! Pregnancy 2, I had a cyst on my left ovary and it started hurting so bad in my left ovary that I had to go to the Doctor. Unfortunately, one of the twins decided to implant on the cyst while the other was fine in the sac. The cyst and baby finally dissolved..Click to expand...

OMG Garnet! Did the other baby grow fine?


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Ah ok! That is good to know :thumbup: I thought it was all related!
> Does it usually mean that it is disolving or rupturing?
> 
> That is probably why I had a massive dip yesterday (which I discarded) and then a rise today.
> 
> How am I going to know if I ov or not reading my chart then? Probably I won´t this cycle! Good that I am just WWT then!
> 
> Yes those cyst can hurt! Pregnancy 2, I had a cyst on my left ovary and it started hurting so bad in my left ovary that I had to go to the Doctor. Unfortunately, one of the twins decided to implant on the cyst while the other was fine in the sac. The cyst and baby finally dissolved..Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Garnet! Did the other baby grow fine?Click to expand...

No unfortuneatly, I MC at 10 weeks...:nope:


----------



## googly

dachsundmom said:


> How in the hell can someone have HCG in two weeks!

He's measuring from ov - HAS to be... Then the "2-3 weeks" makes sense.

My HCG at 4w2d was 262 (and is now doing ok at 50,000 at last measure!)

I think you're fine... Better than fine actually, that looks v strong indeed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> B I agree I think they are fab numbers ,def change your doc Hun u don't need any added stress ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Miss your posts! :flower::flower:Click to expand...

Awk bless you ,been so busy with my brother being home on vacation ,he lives in california,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> How in the hell can someone have HCG in two weeks!
> 
> He's measuring from ov - HAS to be... Then the "2-3 weeks" makes sense.
> 
> My HCG at 4w2d was 262 (and is now doing ok at 50,000 at last measure!)
> 
> I think you're fine... Better than fine actually, that looks v strong indeed :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:
> 
> :hugs:Click to expand...

B listen to googly ,she is perfectly right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet that is so sad that you lost your beautiful twins ,am so sorry :cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,well I am brain dead today so forgive me for not posting everyones names,my brother left at six this morning :cry:And I am really sad as I won't see him or his beautiful boys for two years .i woke up really warm and all blocked up,is that a sign or is it these progesterone cooter tabs :haha::haha::haha:Have a great day lovely ladies ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

CD 10... Tick!


:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> CD 10... Tick!
> 
> 
> :haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> CD 10... Tick!
> 
> 
> :haha:

:haha::haha::thumbup:

Ddespie that is sad about your brother living far away and not seeing him very often :cry: :hugs::hugs:

Morning ladies :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> CD 10... Tick!
> 
> 
> :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup:
> 
> Ddespie that is sad about your brother living far away and not seeing him very often :cry: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Morning ladies :hi:Click to expand...

I know babes it sucks but he has a wonderful life over there that he wouldnt have here and he is doing really well for himself so I just have to content myself with that ,are u heading away today?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Where does he live Despie? I only see my sister and nephews every couple of years as well... Sucks...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Where does he live Despie? I only see my sister and nephews every couple of years as well... Sucks...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

He lives in California but is moving to new York ,I live in northern Ireland ,:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:
Hope you're all well :hugs::hugs::hugs:. What's with the :bike:? I am going to have to check it out. I have brain fog this morning, too many posts lol but hugs and love to you all!


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning keeks :hi:

Yes, am heading off tonight despie :thumbup:

Doing my stint now at the art club gallery which overlooks the sea so am being mesmerised by the waves right now :wacko: then have to head him as the estate agent is coming round. Then over to a friends for dinner but will be an early one with the kids. Then drive down to London. Am off to Malvern tomorrow to see an old school friend for the weekend. Haven't seen him in about 8 years :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning keeks :hi:
> 
> Yes, am heading off tonight despie :thumbup:
> 
> Doing my stint now at the art club gallery which overlooks the sea so am being mesmerised by the waves right now :wacko: then have to head him as the estate agent is coming round. Then over to a friends for dinner but will be an early one with the kids. Then drive down to London. Am off to Malvern tomorrow to see an old school friend for the weekend. Haven't seen him in about 8 years :wacko:

:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> This doc wouldn't do the IVF...he has nothing to gain, if I do leave his practice.
> 
> Every scale I find says I am right on target...so, I don't get it at all...:shrug:
> 
> 
> Seriously though, this is why I never wanted to know in the first place.:hugs:

B, as you know I know completely F all about numbers :dohh: (at the mo....!) but everyone else does, thank God! I completely get where you're coming from in not wanting to know but if your gut feeling is telling you they're wrong and you're okay then believe that, it's your body after all and only you know how it actually feels, look at how many wrong diagnosis there are around! :shrug:

Big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> CD 10... Tick!
> 
> 
> :haha:

Nice one Viking! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Sounds like you're gonna have a good day Butterfly and a :sex: to boot, rock on!!:thumbup:

Despie, sorry you're sad, it must be so hard saying goodbye for a time...:hugs::hugs:

Sus, hey who needs Dr's when we can sort our own problems out! Hope your pain is on the way out :hugs::hugs:

AFM, NO :sex: last night :dohh: DH made me laugh though, I got home about 9:35pm and he was fast asleep on the sofa - again! Our interlude in the early hours must've worn him out :haha::haha::haha: Anyway, I POAS got a lovely +OPK (a lot of pain too :nope:) but sorry didn't have time to post it (apart from the fact that I seem to be crap at taking a good picture of them :shrug:) as I needed to eat and get some :sleep: in.

Am going for it tonight though :thumbup:!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you J!:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone,well I am brain dead today so forgive me for not posting everyones names,my brother left at six this morning :cry:And I am really sad as I won't see him or his beautiful boys for two years .i woke up really warm and all blocked up,is that a sign or is it these progesterone cooter tabs :haha::haha::haha:Have a great day lovely ladies ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cooter tabs can make you warmer! I would wake up and have a temp rise like hot flashes then it mellow out in the afternoon...


----------



## LLbean

Despie love the panda avatar. Sorry about your brother but I am sure you will get to visit NYC soon. Let me know when you do and I may go up there too hehehe ;-)

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning elizabeth :flower:How are u today lovely?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone,well I am brain dead today so forgive me for not posting everyones names,my brother left at six this morning :cry:And I am really sad as I won't see him or his beautiful boys for two years .i woke up really warm and all blocked up,is that a sign or is it these progesterone cooter tabs :haha::haha::haha:Have a great day lovely ladies ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Cooter tabs can make you warmer! I would wake up and have a temp rise like hot flashes then it mellow out in the afternoon...Click to expand...

I take them first thing in the morning at five a.m .:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

And the second set of bloods are done, lol.

Talked to the midwife at my doc's office and she said the 575 was from conception date, not LMP....and it should have been explained to me.

Anyway, it might date me a little further ahead, but she said not to take the numbers to literally at this point and if they don't double perfectly, not to panic.

Less than1200 hcg should double every 48-72 hours....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> And the second set of bloods are done, lol.
> 
> Talked to the midwife at my doc's office and she said the 575 was from conception date, not LMP....and it should have been explained to me.
> 
> Anyway, it might date me a little further ahead, but she said not to take the numbers to literally at this point and if they don't double perfectly, not to panic.
> 
> Less than1200 hcg should double every 48-72 hours....

O b that is fabulous news ,:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::flasher::flasher::flasher:wen do u get the results?


----------



## dachsundmom

I might get them this afternoon....but, more likely sometime tomorrow.

And, I might not call for them...if everything sounds ok to you girls, then I might just let it go.

There is nothing I can do about it either way.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I might get them this afternoon....but, more likely sometime tomorrow.
> 
> And, I might not call for them...if everything sounds ok to you girls, then I might just let it go.
> 
> There is nothing I can do about it either way.:hugs:

Everything does sound great but maybe it will put your mind at ease ,and then no more till your scan ,:growlmad:Is your scan next week ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Dmom. I am sure you are terrified. :hugs: I think you are doing brilliantly. That little bean seems to be happy in there. Happy thoughts and super sticky :dust:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I might get them this afternoon....but, more likely sometime tomorrow.
> 
> And, I might not call for them...if everything sounds ok to you girls, then I might just let it go.
> 
> There is nothing I can do about it either way.:hugs:

I know it is hard to not worry about every little thing but this will be okay for you! All these gals are wonderful and are rooting for everyone that has gotten pregnant in this thread and is sending them their best wishes...We will support everyone one by one as we get our BFP...:flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

I gotta say the most worst part for me about being pregnant was going to the Doctor constantly. I wish I could just go in when I was 12 weeks get good news and go on with life....


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> I gotta say the most worst part for me about being pregnant was going to the Doctor constantly. I wish I could just go in when I was 12 weeks get good news and go on with life....

I am already over it....:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, I think you need to face up that this little teeny super bean is getting rather 'attached' to you so at some point you're going to have to stop ignoring it, it's not gonna go away!!!! :haha::haha:

Hey, do what feels right for you re the results :flower::hugs:x


----------



## Sus09

> No unfortuneatly, I MC at 10 weeks...:nope:


Oh that is sad :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: You have gone through a lot! and I admire you just by staying so positive and not giving up! That is a fantastic quality to have :thumbup::hugs:

I have to admit that I wondered (and still do) if the "cyst full of blood" that they mentioned was actually the sac and I did have an ectopic... Just cos I seemed to have contradicting information all the time...

O well I guess if the cysts are disolving then I will never know. The do hurt now though:cry::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> No unfortuneatly, I MC at 10 weeks...:nope:
> 
> 
> Oh that is sad :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: You have gone through a lot! and I admire you just by staying so positive and not giving up! That is a fantastic quality to have :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I have to admit that I wondered (and still do) if the "cyst full of blood" that they mentioned was actually the sac and I did have an ectopic... Just cos I seemed to have contradicting information all the time...
> 
> O well I guess if the cysts are disolving then I will never know. The do hurt now though:cry::wacko:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Do u have any kind of pain relief ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello:hi:

T, sorry to hear you are sad :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, no :sex: :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are doing ok this cycle though aren´t you? I hope so! I want another good news BFP this cycle!:happydance::hugs:

B, that doctor of yours..:ninja::ninja::ninja: scaring you that way! Well I am sure that today´s tests will come out fine! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: To everybody else! :kiss:


----------



## Sus09

I have been taking Iboprufen T, they get bad at night specially! I just hope it is cos they are disolving and when the do the next scan they give me the all clear to TTC!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I have been taking Iboprufen T, they get bad at night specially! I just hope it is cos they are disolving and when the do the next scan they give me the all clear to TTC!:thumbup:

Would a hot water bottle help or make it worse?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking Iboprufen T, they get bad at night specially! I just hope it is cos they are disolving and when the do the next scan they give me the all clear to TTC!:thumbup:
> 
> Would a hot water bottle help or make it worse?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh, IDK:shrug: but it is a good idea, will have a bath and then get my hot water bottle. I think cos it is OV time the pain is worse.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> I have been taking Iboprufen T, they get bad at night specially! I just hope it is cos they are disolving and when the do the next scan they give me the all clear to TTC!:thumbup:
> 
> Would a hot water bottle help or make it worse?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> oh, IDK:shrug: but it is a good idea, will have a bath and then get my hot water bottle. I think cos it is OV time the pain is worse.Click to expand...

Awk babes am so sorry u are going thru this ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I really pray it gets better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Despie and Dmom! 
I hope it is just this cycle as well, It is horrible being in the middle of a teaching session and suddenly get stabbing pains on the side!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Poor sus :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Dmom... Again can you slap the "doctor" for me? Good grief! Glad it went well.


----------



## Jax41

Sus :hugs: sorry you're hurting right now but I so hope it's all for a good thing and the cysts are clearing off so that you can get TTCing next cycle, good luck tomorrow, come back with good news I'll be thinking about you :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

I got to go again (only just logged on! :dohh:) bath is ready and DH on his way home, my thong awaits!!!:haha:

Girls get your prayer mats out that he will 'play ball' with me again tonight - thanks :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Go Jax use your feminine seduction, he wont be able to resist ;)


----------



## Sus09

Go Jax!:sex::sex::sex::hugs:


----------



## luvmydoggies

woo hoo JAX- :happydance::happydance:

Dmom- Doctors can be so stupid sometimes!:hugs::hugs:

hi despie and all the other ladies..Have a great day!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Go get him Jax!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Good luck jax ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I am still manifesting! :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax - "thong thong thong thong thong" I have that song in my head now :nope:. Hope the thong does the trick honey! I don't have a prayer mat but I've given Buddha's balls a rub for you :winkwink::hugs:

Dmom :hug: honey your doc's a bellend :nope:. Bah. 

Despie :hugs: sorry you're feeling sad my lovely, FXed for testing day!

Sus I wrote about your cyst on your appointment thread :thumbup:. Hope the pain goes away soon :hugs:.

BF, jodes, garnet, tessie, viking, LL, luv and anyone I undoubtedly forgot :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I'm watching Celebrity Big Brother - who ARE these people???


----------



## dachsundmom

Bellend? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Brooke...found a picture of your bean LOL...too cute to resist
 



Attached Files:







38280665552363045_Jory6mN9_c.jpg
File size: 26 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,how's everyone doing ,Happy Friday everyone ,anyone any weekend plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning despie and everyone! :hugs:
How are you today? I've no plans for the weekend except more sleeping :sleep: lol. I'm so damn tired still. 

LL that's super cute! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning despie and everyone! :hugs:
> How are you today? I've no plans for the weekend except more sleeping :sleep: lol. I'm so damn tired still.
> 
> LL that's super cute! :hugs:

Keeks thats prob wot your body needs babes is your oh being a bit more sympathetic ?,:hugs:::nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:haha: 
That sounds like a great way to spend the morning despie :thumbup:. AND it gets you away from your OH. They are annoying at times aren't they? As much as I love my OH I do appreciate the times he's on long shifts (like now) and I can do as I please and watch what I want. He's very good usually but he needs telling, or he'll just sit playing Football Manager, and I'm not always good at that. I tend to do the silent huff thing for days on end then all of a sudden I blow up and have a real bitch on wheels moment :haha:. He doesn't think, but I think a lot of men are like that. And he has Aspergers which he conveniently blames for everything :shrug:. 

Have a lovely morning with your adorable niece! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O Keeks you just sound like me :haha:We got free movies from virgin for a month as oh foned up and complained about the bill, well I haven't got to watch a thing day or night because of the bloody movies and I do the silent huff thing and then have one hell of a fit ,:nope:Off course I wait till the kids are in bed :blush::nope:He's planning on being here all next week too :cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/097902f2.jpg. Yes this has cheered me up :)


----------



## AnnaLaura

keekeesaurus said:


> :haha:
> That sounds like a great way to spend the morning despie :thumbup:. AND it gets you away from your OH. They are annoying at times aren't they? As much as I love my OH I do appreciate the times he's on long shifts (like now) and I can do as I please and watch what I want. He's very good usually but he needs telling, or he'll just sit playing Football Manager, and I'm not always good at that. I tend to do the silent huff thing for days on end then all of a sudden I blow up and have a real bitch on wheels moment :haha:. He doesn't think, but I think a lot of men are like that. And he has Aspergers which he conveniently blames for everything :shrug:.
> 
> Have a lovely morning with your adorable niece! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha: "Needs telling", that's a good way to put it! I wish I could stop "telling". He has this relatively new thing where I'll tell him something to his face, like that I bought more coffee or something, and he'll say, Great! Thanks! Completely appropriate response, looking me in the eyes. Then five minutes later he'll say, "Did you get more coffee?" :growlmad: I just don't understand it. We're old :haha: but not THAT old.


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> That sounds like a great way to spend the morning despie :thumbup:. AND it gets you away from your OH. They are annoying at times aren't they? As much as I love my OH I do appreciate the times he's on long shifts (like now) and I can do as I please and watch what I want. He's very good usually but he needs telling, or he'll just sit playing Football Manager, and I'm not always good at that. I tend to do the silent huff thing for days on end then all of a sudden I blow up and have a real bitch on wheels moment :haha:. He doesn't think, but I think a lot of men are like that. And he has Aspergers which he conveniently blames for everything :shrug:.
> 
> Have a lovely morning with your adorable niece! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha: "Needs telling", that's a good way to put it! I wish I could stop "telling". He has this relatively new thing where I'll tell him something to his face, like that I bought more coffee or something, and he'll say, Great! Thanks! Completely appropriate response, looking me in the eyes. Then five minutes later he'll say, "Did you get more coffee?" :growlmad: I just don't understand it. We're old :haha: but not THAT old.Click to expand...

He def needs a slap Anna ,and telling :haha:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/097902f2.jpg. Yes this has cheered me up :)

she is absolutely gorgeous!:hugs::hugs:

my dh starts to drive me nuts if he has vacation or days off...he plays video games and does nothing else! Hours and hours...I try to talk to him or ask him something and he doesn't even glance over..just keeps playing video games...sometimes answers or pretends he didn't hear me.:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Girls, thanks for all the good wishes, keekee rubbing buddah's balls :haha: but.......failed :cry: to coin Dmom's phrase 'I am done with TTC....' This time is far worse for me than AF ever is, not sure I can handle the disappointment again.....

The only thing that's made my day is your new avatar B, it's cute!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/097902f2.jpg. Yes this has cheered me up :)

Me too Desp!!:thumbup: Love her baby grow too!!x


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> :haha:
> That sounds like a great way to spend the morning despie :thumbup:. AND it gets you away from your OH. They are annoying at times aren't they? As much as I love my OH I do appreciate the times he's on long shifts (like now) and I can do as I please and watch what I want. He's very good usually but he needs telling, or he'll just sit playing Football Manager, and I'm not always good at that. I tend to do the silent huff thing for days on end then all of a sudden I blow up and have a real bitch on wheels moment :haha:. He doesn't think, but I think a lot of men are like that. And he has Aspergers which he conveniently blames for everything :shrug:.
> 
> Have a lovely morning with your adorable niece! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha: "Needs telling", that's a good way to put it! I wish I could stop "telling". He has this relatively new thing where I'll tell him something to his face, like that I bought more coffee or something, and he'll say, Great! Thanks! Completely appropriate response, looking me in the eyes. Then five minutes later he'll say, "Did you get more coffee?" :growlmad: I just don't understand it. We're old :haha: but not THAT old.Click to expand...
> 
> He def needs a slap Anna ,and telling :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Too cute T!:happydance:

J, I thought of you when I sent Demon Doxie to the recycle bin!:haha:

Girls, it could be worse...my DH is basically a SAHD and is here all of the time.:nope: It has its pluses and minuses.

Oh, I could send N to cook for your OHs....that would end it fast.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Too cute T!:happydance:
> 
> J, I thought of you when I sent Demon Doxie to the recycle bin!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:



dachsundmom said:


> Girls, it could be worse...my DH is basically a SAHD and is here all of the time.:nope: It has its pluses and minuses.
> 
> Oh, I could send N to cook for your OHs....that would end it fast.:haha:

SAHD? 'Stay at home d....' Not going to guess what that last word would be!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Fill in the blank with whatever you like, lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Fill in the blank with whatever you like, lol

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: B, you're a bad girl!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning all :hi:

Jax :hugs: Bad OH not giving you some action :grr: but saying that you got a session in the day before and that's a good thing, I think I'm right in saying that the pre O :sex: are often the ones that get people up the duff so fingers crossed for those bad boys :spermy: from the day before last did the job :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:

And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning ladies

Jax :hug:

B I may have just reported you as I was trying to hit reply on my phone and I hit report :dohh: I did hit the back button so I hope it didn't submit!

Tick for cd11

Prob won't be on that much in next few days but likely will be reading on phone and not hitting too many wrong buttons :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:
> 
> And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:

Thanks Tessie and Dmom, I'm clinging to that hope, but if only I'd had more pre Ov sex I'd feel a hell of a lot happier....oh well, can't do anything about it now!!

My DH is frequently a Dbag, Dhead or Merchant Banker as we all know!!! The list is endless for me right now :growlmad::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax - bum :growlmad:. I've given buddha's balls a big ol' squeeze and slapped his bald little head. I have a felt like you on numerous occasions and got mighty stressed about it. But I agree that the pre ov sex is the ticket so I'm holding out hope for you girl :hugs:.

Desp - that is too cute! Did you get her that? :hugs:

BF - lol at reporting dmom :haha:. Thats too funny :hugs:.


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:
> 
> And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:
> 
> Thanks Tessie and Dmom, I'm clinging to that hope, but if only I'd had more pre Ov sex I'd feel a hell of a lot happier....oh well, can't do anything about it now!!
> 
> My DH is frequently a Dbag, Dhead or Merchant Banker as we all know!!! The list is endless for me right now :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

I think Keeks' earlier use of "bell end" to describe Dmom's doc could be used to sum this up quite nicely! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks M! This should be the final straw that gets me booted for good!:haha:

It's been nice knowing all of you...thank M for my terminal absence.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Anna - we had a massive bust up over the time he spends on the laptop :growlmad:. Some days I like that he's otherwise engaged and I can do what I want, other times it really p1sses me right off. Tonight he'll come straight home from work, granted he's done a super long shift, then he's straight on it and that'll be it for the night. He won't come to bed until after 2am. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a teenage boy and it really gets to me. Bah!
:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks M! This should be the final straw that gets me booted for good!:haha:
> 
> It's been nice knowing all of you...thank M for my terminal absence.:growlmad::hugs:

:cry::cry::haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Anna - we had a massive bust up over the time he spends on the laptop :growlmad:. Some days I like that he's otherwise engaged and I can do what I want, other times it really p1sses me right off. Tonight he'll come straight home from work, granted he's done a super long shift, then he's straight on it and that'll be it for the night. He won't come to bed until after 2am. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a teenage boy and it really gets to me. Bah!
> :hugs:

Keeks, ditto!! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly :thumbup: for the tick! Not for getting Dmom booted, although it did make me :haha::haha:

I've just done something really spiteful :blush: DH and I had a bust up over my lack of money over NY and he's recently making that patronising comment 'can you afford it?'. He's just txt to say he's arranged for sunday lunch up the pub with his 3+hangers on/baby, I've said sorry I'm dipping out 'I can't afford it.....' I just feel like being as ar8ey as he is at the moment!!! If I wanted anymore sex over the weekend I have certainly sealed my fate now who gives a flying f***!!!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, is he still going on about your taxes?:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, is he still going on about your taxes?:growlmad::hugs:

Yup :nope: I know it's my own fault, I should've saved and not spent but I had to ask my Mum for help in the end as she won't give me a hard time like he does, and then he wonders why I rely on my Mum so much instead of him :dohh: f***king idiot!!!!! 

God I need to calm the language down today otherwise I'm going to get booted with you B :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Good comeback jax :thumbup:. I hate patronising! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, DH and I don't really bank together...it's all 'ours,' but the majority is kept separately....so, I understand that part...but, I cannot figure out why he is giving you such a hard time!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

He's now said don't worry I'm paying for you and his youngest (she's still at school.....), I said no thanks I think it'll choke me.....

I need to calm down I think otherwise we are heading for a massive bust up. I really don't like him at the moment and it's not all his fault it's mine for taking this TTC sh1t on my own instead of sharing it.....

Okay, one last good old swear - phuck, phuck, phuckety, PHUCK!!!!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, DH and I don't really bank together...it's all 'ours,' but the majority is kept separately....so, I understand that part...but, I cannot figure out why he is giving you such a hard time!:growlmad::hugs:

I'll PM you x


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> Good comeback jax :thumbup:. I hate patronising! :growlmad:


There there Keeks :awww: don't you worry your pretty little head about it! :haha: :haha:


----------



## AnnaLaura

keekeesaurus said:


> Anna - we had a massive bust up over the time he spends on the laptop :growlmad:. Some days I like that he's otherwise engaged and I can do what I want, other times it really p1sses me right off. Tonight he'll come straight home from work, granted he's done a super long shift, then he's straight on it and that'll be it for the night. He won't come to bed until after 2am. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a teenage boy and it really gets to me. Bah!
> :hugs:

:haha: Sorry for laughing, it was the Bah! at the end. I would be mad about that too. Maybe a wire could break? Accidentally? Believe it or not, I wish my DH would totally zonk out with something, at least sometimes. He just works and worries all the time. I have to keep up with his soccer team's schedule so I can remind him 100 times when the game is so he can watch it. And then he usually passes out on the couch and doesn't watch it anyway. :nope:


----------



## Garnet

Sorry everyone for the DH problems!! Yes I can relate when the husband is home too long then I get all my plans wacked out..After while you are wondering when everything is going back to normal...


----------



## keekeesaurus

TessieTwo said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Good comeback jax :thumbup:. I hate patronising! :growlmad:
> 
> 
> There there Keeks :awww: don't you worry your pretty little head about it! :haha: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

AnnaLaura said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Anna - we had a massive bust up over the time he spends on the laptop :growlmad:. Some days I like that he's otherwise engaged and I can do what I want, other times it really p1sses me right off. Tonight he'll come straight home from work, granted he's done a super long shift, then he's straight on it and that'll be it for the night. He won't come to bed until after 2am. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a teenage boy and it really gets to me. Bah!
> :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Sorry for laughing, it was the Bah! at the end. I would be mad about that too. Maybe a wire could break? Accidentally? Believe it or not, I wish my DH would totally zonk out with something, at least sometimes. He just works and worries all the time. I have to keep up with his soccer team's schedule so I can remind him 100 times when the game is so he can watch it. And then he usually passes out on the couch and doesn't watch it anyway. :nope:Click to expand...

I bought my OH Sky Sports last Christmas so he watches wall to wall football AND plays his football game AT THE SAME TIME. I plan to start running when I am healed and getting healthier over all and I think if I make big changes then he might stop taking me for granted when I'm not there all the time to supply him with endless coffee :growlmad:.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:
> 
> And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:

:rofl::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:
> 
> And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:

Jax am so sorry oh let u down and it won't make u feel any better but u did get the bad boys in there before o .xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Anna - we had a massive bust up over the time he spends on the laptop :growlmad:. Some days I like that he's otherwise engaged and I can do what I want, other times it really p1sses me right off. Tonight he'll come straight home from work, granted he's done a super long shift, then he's straight on it and that'll be it for the night. He won't come to bed until after 2am. Sometimes I feel like I'm married to a teenage boy and it really gets to me. Bah!
> :hugs:
> 
> :haha: Sorry for laughing, it was the Bah! at the end. I would be mad about that too. Maybe a wire could break? Accidentally? Believe it or not, I wish my DH would totally zonk out with something, at least sometimes. He just works and worries all the time. I have to keep up with his soccer team's schedule so I can remind him 100 times when the game is so he can watch it. And then he usually passes out on the couch and doesn't watch it anyway. :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> I bought my OH Sky Sports last Christmas so he watches wall to wall football AND plays his football game AT THE SAME TIME. I plan to start running when I am healed and getting healthier over all and I think if I make big changes then he might stop taking me for granted when I'm not there all the time to supply him with endless coffee :growlmad:.Click to expand...

I think I would b letting in all the rabbits to chew the goddamm wires :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, did Olivia go home?


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## TessieTwo

Arggh! I'm getting the POAS fever. THIS is why I get my DH to hide away my tests! I know that if I knew where that damn test was i'd be getting my pee cup and filling that baby up to the brim and having a dunk! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, did Olivia go home?
> 
> Yes :cry::cry:She may be coming back on Saturday as my sil has decided she only wants me minding her but it's gonna cause a bust up as my mother hates me as it is and my mum and brother are really close but my sil feels calmer about going out wen I have her ,I feel a bit bad but I adore her ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, I truly believe the pre-OV sex is the sex that counts.:hugs: Not, that this makes it any easier for you.:growlmad:
> 
> And, I am not a bad girl, just realistic...we all love our OHs/DHs...but, any woman who doesn't think her man isn't a Dbag or Dhead sometimes, is lying to herself and us.:haha:
> 
> Jax am so sorry oh let u down and it won't make u feel any better but u did get the bad boys in there before o .xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

Thanks T :hugs: CD10 and CD13 pretty sure I O'd yesterday as my OPKs are going 'off the boil' now :haha: who knows if they got there in time :shrug: not much I can do about it now but sit and wait, I'll get the wine in! :wine:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, I think my DH is your DH's mini-me. We totally just got in a huge fight two days ago. Things are better now, but it is just so similar! So much pressure with this TTC. I'm glad you got a few chances in before O. I also think those are the ones that matter. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Completely off topic but the frers are buy one get one half price today at boots :)


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Completely off topic but the frers are buy one get one half price today at boots :)


Oh don't tell me THAT!! :haha: :haha:

Just off to put my coat on and pop out.....:blush:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, did Olivia go home?
> 
> Yes :cry::cry:She may be coming back on Saturday as my sil has decided she only wants me minding her but it's gonna cause a bust up as my mother hates me as it is and my mum and brother are really close but my sil feels calmer about going out wen I have her ,I feel a bit bad but I adore her ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh well! , your mom can just stew on that one... That cute baby is worth it!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

If the recipe is good, please share it.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Completely off topic but the frers are buy one get one half price today at boots :)
> 
> 
> Oh don't tell me THAT!! :haha: :haha:
> 
> Just off to put my coat on and pop out.....:blush:Click to expand...

And she's gone :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...

I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, did Olivia go home?
> 
> Yes :cry::cry:She may be coming back on Saturday as my sil has decided she only wants me minding her but it's gonna cause a bust up as my mother hates me as it is and my mum and brother are really close but my sil feels calmer about going out wen I have her ,I feel a bit bad but I adore her ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh well! , your mom can just stew on that one... That cute baby is worth it!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

She sure is ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax, I think my DH is your DH's mini-me. We totally just got in a huge fight two days ago. Things are better now, but it is just so similar! So much pressure with this TTC. I'm glad you got a few chances in before O. I also think those are the ones that matter. :hugs:

Don't they just completely drive you insane??? :wacko: Thanks Viking :hugs: I'm pleased to hear things are okay between you and DH now good luck with the rest of the BDing :thumbup: My DH doesn't know anything about O time I have never said, so he has no excuse, the pressure is all on me which I'm beginning to realise is crap!:dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...
> 
> I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'll keep you both company too!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...
> 
> I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'll keep you both company too!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...
> 
> I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:Click to expand...

Garnet, could you post the recipe for the berry vodka fizz? I'm interested in that too. :happydance:

I was the same way about wine until I lived here and had Greek sweet red wine and I was an instant convert. Greeks aren't known for their wine but it's delicious! Goes right to your head, though. :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:

I see someone found her password.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:

Omfg omfg I missed you :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## NorthStar

yep :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> yep :haha:

Yeah, well I might not be here long bc M accidentally reported me this morning.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Babes ,are u ok ,wot have u been up to ?omg I have really really missed you ,:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Am literally just home now, my mum has been in hospital for an operation, so I've been dogsitting/Dadsitting LOL


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Am literally just home now, my mum has been in hospital for an operation, so I've been dogsitting/Dadsitting LOL

U don't know how happy everyone will be ,:kiss:Wen I saw your name I like dropped my iPad and started screaming ,oh thought I had sat on something :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Am literally just home now, my mum has been in hospital for an operation, so I've been dogsitting/Dadsitting LOL

Is your mom ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar is back!!!!! :happydance: :yipee:


----------



## NorthStar

Yes she is home from hospital and doing well, had an operation and just needs to take it easy for 2 weeks.


----------



## Viking15

NS, I am so glad your mom came thru the surgery and all is well. You must be exhausted from Dadsitting :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yes she is home from hospital and doing well, had an operation and just needs to take it easy for 2 weeks.

That's great news ,am sure u are happy to get home :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...
> 
> I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Garnet, could you post the recipe for the berry vodka fizz? I'm interested in that too. :happydance:
> 
> I was the same way about wine until I lived here and had Greek sweet red wine and I was an instant convert. Greeks aren't known for their wine but it's delicious! Goes right to your head, though. :haha:Click to expand...

I had it at a bar but I think they put Triple berry vodka (That stuff will knock you out cause it taste too good and you don't realize the booze content), Sprite type of drink and mix. Put fresh berries into it like blackberries, blueberries and strawberries and mix. Yummy.. Greek wine hmm might have to look it up... One of the ladies brought a chocolate dessert wine and that was good...


----------



## NorthStar

Yes I am having a lovely reunion with my Sky+ box right now, and boyfriend later on tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yes I am having a lovely reunion with my Sky+ box right now, and boyfriend later on tonight :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Enjoy it babes ,u really do deserve it ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Garnet said:


> AnnaLaura said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well today is a gorgeous Sunny day but cold and super windy. I thought I'd try my hand at a lowfat german chocolate cake that I got a recipe from Health magazine. I have to go to ladies wine night but I don't drink wine. It is yucky to me and I've never aquired the taste. I thinking yummy booze tonight like watermelon martini or berry vodka fizz. Good thing the party is next door so I can stumble home...
> 
> I am more interested in the watermelon martini and berry vodka fizz ,sounds delicious :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Garnet, could you post the recipe for the berry vodka fizz? I'm interested in that too. :happydance:
> 
> I was the same way about wine until I lived here and had Greek sweet red wine and I was an instant convert. Greeks aren't known for their wine but it's delicious! Goes right to your head, though. :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I had it at a bar but I think they put Triple berry vodka (That stuff will knock you out cause it taste too good and you don't realize the booze content), Sprite type of drink and mix. Put fresh berries into it like blackberries, blueberries and strawberries and mix. Yummy.. Greek wine hmm might have to look it up... One of the ladies brought a chocolate dessert wine and that was good...Click to expand...

Hm, I've never seen the berry vodka? Usually I'm a just a beer drinker but might have to try this. My husband will have the occasional screwdriver but I can't stand those.


----------



## AnnaLaura

NorthStar said:


> Yes I am having a lovely reunion with my Sky+ box right now, and boyfriend later on tonight :thumbup:

Glad to see you back and I hope your mom is feeling better soon.


----------



## LLbean

NS!!!! Welcome back!!!!


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:

Yay, you're back!!!! Missed you lots too xXx

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> I see someone found her password.:haha:Click to expand...

NS, there's always the one that just makes you feel right at home eh? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Hello Ladies - missed you lots! :hugs::kiss:
> 
> I see someone found her password.:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> NS, there's always the one that just makes you feel right at home eh? :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Am literally just home now, my mum has been in hospital for an operation, so I've been dogsitting/Dadsitting LOL
> 
> U don't know how happy everyone will be ,:kiss:Wen I saw your name I like dropped my iPad and started screaming ,oh thought I had sat on something :haha:Click to expand...

...and she's not joking!!! T, did you p your pants too???? :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

NorthStar:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

Nice to see that you are back! :hugs::hugs::hugs: It made my day loggin on bnb and see that you are back! :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Welcome back NS :hi: :yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,thank god it's Saturday as I am just saying a quick hello and heading back to bed ,I folded and tested on three different tests and it's a big fat negative not even a sniff of a line ,phuck ...............:nope:Have a wonderful weekend ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh T, sending you massive :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sus09

T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hug:

It is only 10 DPO, let´s see what the next days bring.

BTW, I have just cought up with this thread and I found the photo of Olivia.
OMG how can she be so cute and GORGEOUS!! what a lovely baby! :hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,thank god it's Saturday as I am just saying a quick hello and heading back to bed ,I folded and tested on three different tests and it's a big fat negative not even a sniff of a line ,phuck ...............:nope:Have a wonderful weekend ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks bf Anna sus ,I had so much hope for this month ,I gues it's the cooter tabs ,I have been an emotional mess ,can't stop crying ,had af pain and sore boobs ,plus my chart was pretty good :nope:I feel so stupid for getting so hopeful :growlmad:,anyway am sorry for being a pain ,yes sus my neice is gorgeous .thanks so much ,have really missed you babes ,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

NS! :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay, you are back lady! Glad you're mum came through the surgery ok and is recovering :thumbup:. Have missed you! :hugs:

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are NOT a pain sweetie :growlmad:. And you're not stupid for being hopeful. Wish I could come round and give you a real life hug. 

Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs: and a great weekend to y'all! It's beautiful here today, the sun is shining and I can't wait to get out and get some fresh. OH is still in bed so I think I might send the dog upstairs :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> NS! :happydance::happydance::happydance: yay, you are back lady! Glad you're mum came through the surgery ok and is recovering :thumbup:. Have missed you! :hugs:
> 
> Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are NOT a pain sweetie :growlmad:. And you're not stupid for being hopeful. Wish I could come round and give you a real life hug.
> 
> Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs: and a great weekend to y'all! It's beautiful here today, the sun is shining and I can't wait to get out and get some fresh. OH is still in bed so I think I might send the dog upstairs :haha:.

I wish u could too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I need to shake myself as I am feeling a bit pissed,think I will get a shower with my new lush soap bar ,and get outside .am just having carry out pizza for dinner tonight as we need to visit my sil this afternoon ,anyone any plans for dinner or tonight ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi all :flower: I still have about 100 pages to read :wacko:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie sorry for your BFN but damn your chart is looking pretty this month :hugs:
10 DPO is statistically still a bit early, so step away from the pee sticks if you can, and try again tomorrow :hugs:

Keeks, Sus, Butterfly :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi all :flower: I still have about 100 pages to read :wacko:

Babes u really don't need to read them u are back and that's all that matters ,:hugs:How was your first night home,?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Don't even try to catch up....:haha:

T is POAS.:hugs:

M, got laid last night..I think.:haha:

Keeks got her boobs re-adjusted.:thumbup:

Sus had a good appt and has been referred to the FS.:happydance:

J just OV.:hugs:

LL is 2-3 days away from egg collection.:happydance:

Viking is getting ready to OV!:happydance:

Jodie is on :cloud9:

AL is saw 2 lines on an OPK!:happydance:

You were at your parents, my doc is a fucktard and NHS is shit...girls, what have I missed?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Don't even try to catch up....:haha:
> 
> T is POAS.:hugs:
> 
> M, got laid last night..I think.:haha:
> 
> Keeks got her boobs re-adjusted.:thumbup:
> 
> Sus had a good appt and has been referred to the FS.:happydance:
> 
> J just OV.:hugs:
> 
> LL is 2-3 days away from egg collection.:happydance:
> 
> Viking is getting ready to OV!:happydance:
> 
> Jodie is on :cloud9:
> 
> AL is saw 2 lines on an OPK!:happydance:
> 
> You were at your parents, my doc is a fucktard and NHS is shit...girls, what have I missed?:haha:

:haha::winkwink::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning :hi:

Nice to see you logged back on NS! You've been missed a lot for some reason...? :haha: :haha: 

I didn't go anywhere near Boots yesterday in the end, although I did hear the faint calls from the FRERs saying "Tess, Tess, come and buy us, you know you want to" 

So I am managing to avoid POAS for now. If I can hold out until next week I just don't know :blush:

Despie :hugs: :hugs: still early on though x


----------



## Jodes2011

Welcome home NS :hugs:

and T i think you need a special Jodie cuddle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tessie, POAS already! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Nice to see you logged back on NS! You've been missed a lot for some reason...? :haha: :haha:
> 
> I didn't go anywhere near Boots yesterday in the end, although I did hear the faint calls from the FRERs saying "Tess, Tess, come and buy us, you know you want to"
> 
> So I am managing to avoid POAS for now. If I can hold out until next week I just don't know :blush:
> 
> Despie :hugs: :hugs: still early on though x

That was really brave of you :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Welcome home NS :hugs:
> 
> and T i think you need a special Jodie cuddle :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks bf Anna sus ,I had so much hope for this month ,I gues it's the cooter tabs ,I have been an emotional mess ,can't stop crying ,had af pain and sore boobs ,plus my chart was pretty good :nope:I feel so stupid for getting so hopeful :growlmad:,anyway am sorry for being a pain ,yes sus my neice is gorgeous .thanks so much ,have really missed you babes ,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Listen! you are NEVER a pain to any of us! NEVER!! we love you to bits! I wish we could all give you a massive hug, you do need lots of TLC today. Is your OH spoiling you?

I am ok. I struggled to log onto BNB yesterday, it would crash every single time I tried to access it on my phone and I got home late last night. I don´t know what it is with bnb lately but it crashes a lot :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks bf Anna sus ,I had so much hope for this month ,I gues it's the cooter tabs ,I have been an emotional mess ,can't stop crying ,had af pain and sore boobs ,plus my chart was pretty good :nope:I feel so stupid for getting so hopeful :growlmad:,anyway am sorry for being a pain ,yes sus my neice is gorgeous .thanks so much ,have really missed you babes ,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Listen! you are NEVER a pain to any of us! NEVER!! we love you to bits! I wish we could all give you a massive hug, you do need lots of TLC today. Is your OH spoiling you?
> 
> I am ok. I struggled to log onto BNB yesterday, it would crash every single time I tried to access it on my phone and I got home late last night. I don´t know what it is with bnb lately but it crashes a lot :growlmad:Click to expand...

Thanks sus ,I find it hard too with bnb ,it's also really slow ,oh is watching the history channel and I am bathing the kids :haha:But we are heading out soon ,he's been good with making the dinners and getting the groceries in ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

awwww that is nice of him!:hugs::hugs:

Spoil yourself today lovely! Have a lovely day out with your family, and we are here for you, all of us :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> awwww that is nice of him!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Spoil yourself today lovely! Have a lovely day out with your family, and we are here for you, all of us :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes it means a lot .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks bf Anna sus ,I had so much hope for this month ,I gues it's the cooter tabs ,I have been an emotional mess ,can't stop crying ,had af pain and sore boobs ,plus my chart was pretty good :nope:I feel so stupid for getting so hopeful :growlmad:,anyway am sorry for being a pain ,yes sus my neice is gorgeous .thanks so much ,have really missed you babes ,are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

T: I think you are still to early to test!! This is the first month on Cooter tabs and maybe the progestrone is getting adjusted in your body!! Glad your husband is trying to help with everything.


----------



## Garnet

NorthStar said:


> Despie sorry for your BFN but damn your chart is looking pretty this month :hugs:
> 10 DPO is statistically still a bit early, so step away from the pee sticks if you can, and try again tomorrow :hugs:
> 
> Keeks, Sus, Butterfly :thumbup:

Welcome back to the Crazy Zone!!:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Don't even try to catch up....:haha:
> 
> T is POAS.:hugs:
> 
> M, got laid last night..I think.:haha:
> 
> Keeks got her boobs re-adjusted.:thumbup:
> 
> Sus had a good appt and has been referred to the FS.:happydance:
> 
> J just OV.:hugs:
> 
> LL is 2-3 days away from egg collection.:happydance:
> 
> Viking is getting ready to OV!:happydance:
> 
> Jodie is on :cloud9:
> 
> AL is saw 2 lines on an OPK!:happydance:
> 
> You were at your parents, my doc is a fucktard and NHS is shit...girls, what have I missed?:haha:

Yep NorthStar, you know Dmom´s EXCELLENT memory and attention to detail, she does not miss anything! :haha::haha: 

Nice update! :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really wish the city would send a truck to plow my street.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> T: I think you are still to early to test!! This is the first month on Cooter tabs and maybe the progestrone is getting adjusted in your body!! Glad your husband is trying to help with everything.

Thanks g ,,hope u are right babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: :friends:

CD11... Tick! I'm starting to panic though. I really wanted to wait until tomorrow morning for another bonk, but I'm kinda wanting to go for it again tonight. I will try very hard to stick to my 36 hour strategy, but I haven't had a positive OPK yet.... So maybe I won't O until CD 14. Argh my job always gets in the way! I need to try to work tomorrow, but right now this is way more important to me than picking up extra hours.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie :hugs: :friends:
> 
> CD11... Tick! I'm starting to panic though. I really wanted to wait until tomorrow morning for another bonk, but I'm kinda wanting to go for it again tonight. I will try very hard to stick to my 36 hour strategy, but I haven't had a positive OPK yet.... So maybe I won't O until CD 14. Argh my job always gets in the way! I need to try to work tomorrow, but right now this is way more important to me than picking up extra hours.

Well done on getting another one in but please don't panic esp if u haven't got a plus opk yet ,I agree bugger the extra hours ,u work hard enough babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hello Indigo!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Go Go Viking!!!

Hi ladies!!! xoxox


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...it's still early. Hang in there!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie...it's still early. Hang in there!

Thanks babes ,:kiss:


----------



## NorthStar

Dm has reached the ultimate level of BnB - Super Spammer Elite! :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi lovely's- how are you all doing?

Despie-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Indigo- How are you feeling? with the ms? Any better?

jax- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom- your posts are so funny and make me smile....what you said about dh/oh's mine has been a real a-hole and d-head the past few days...I want it to be Monday..so he can go back to work! Dh and I went to three stores today and he was so annoying....we were looking for something specific..so I said do u want me to go ask where it is..he says yes...then vanishes....I get help and he is taking me to right area...when I see my dh there already with someone else showing him where the item is.:growlmad: then we went to the garden shop and he did the same thing! I really do not like shopping with him...he has zero patience......v. frustrating!:growlmad::growlmad:



Happy to report dh is taking his vits again but when I give him the organic royal jelly that is in honey- he makes the face of a five yr old....cough syrup face. 

LLb, keeks, viking,garnet...everyone else :hi:


----------



## luvmydoggies

Hi lovely's- how are you all doing?

Despie-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Indigo- How are you feeling? with the ms? Any better?

jax- :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom- your posts are so funny and make me smile....what you said about dh/oh's mine has been a real a-hole and d-head the past few days...I want it to be Monday..so he can go back to work! Dh and I went to three stores today and he was so annoying....we were looking for something specific..so I said do u want me to go ask where it is..he says yes...then vanishes....I get help and he is taking me to right area...when I see my dh there already with someone else showing him where the item is.:growlmad: then we went to the garden shop and he did the same thing! I really do not like shopping with him...he has zero patience......v. frustrating!:growlmad::growlmad:



Happy to report dh is taking his vits again but when I give him the organic royal jelly that is in honey- he makes the face of a five yr old....cough syrup face. 

LLb, keeks, viking,garnet...everyone else :hi:


----------



## luvmydoggies

sorry about the double post!!!! bnb froze up on me....


----------



## Desperado167

Got a big temp rise and tested ,zero on the tests ,am just gonna leave the tests now as this cycle has been very tiresome ,hope u all have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

luvmydoggies said:


> sorry about the double post!!!! bnb froze up on me....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Lovely to see u here,all men are big kids really ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Men ARE annoying :growlmad:. I just had a massive rant on my journal so I won't repeat it here. Did feel better for getting it off my chest though :thumbup:.

Dmom LOVED the update post :haha:! Brilliant :hugs:.

Despie, jodes, sus, NS, luv, tessie, LL, BF, viking, indigo and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs: and happy sunday ladies! 

I need to get out of the house today. It's a lovely day and if I don't I might kill my OH.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning ladies

Sorry I won't be on again much today as I will be out and about with my friend but thinking about you all :hug:

Despie so sorry hon but please don't go off, make sure you share your worries here as we are all here to support you :hug:

Luvmd -had to laugh about the face of a 5 year old comment :rofl:

Keeks, yes, get out there it is a beautiful day :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Should I try soy next cycle? Is there any reason to/not to? I Goggled about possible links with breast ca. but I don't think there's any reason to worry there. I'm confused. I feel like I need to try something :wacko:.
Dmom, jodes, anyone?

I'm waiting for AF to arrive and thinking too much lol.

Have a lovely day with your friend BF! :hugs:
And despie, like BF says we are all here for you so don't go anywhere. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: don't make yourself nuts with those tests. :hugs:
Luv, my DH is very impatient at the stores too. If it isn't something he is interested in he is always pushing me to hurry up. Sometimes you have to examine and think about a purchase to make sure it's the right thing, ya know? He hates shopping for stuff for me, but doesn't like to go shopping or do errands by himself. He likes me to be there. Catch 22! 
As for me I feel awful. I've been up for hours in the middle of the night here. I drank too much. Unintentionally. Other people just kept refilling my glass of wine and I didn't realize how much I was drinking. I feel sick as a dog now. So I'm not only miserable I'm bummed that my BBT isn't going to be accurate. And now I'll have trouble pinpointing my O date. BOO. That's what I get for drinking so much. :sick: I feel like a stupid teen.


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> Nice to see you logged back on NS! You've been missed a lot for some reason...? :haha: :haha:
> 
> I didn't go anywhere near Boots yesterday in the end, although I did hear the faint calls from the FRERs saying "Tess, Tess, come and buy us, you know you want to"
> 
> So I am managing to avoid POAS for now. If I can hold out until next week I just don't know :blush:
> 
> Despie :hugs: :hugs: still early on though x
> 
> That was really brave of you :haha:Click to expand...

The being cheeky to NS or avoiding the FRERs? I'm only joking about NS, hopefully she knows that or else she'll be turning up here to give me a kicking! :haha:

Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you Despie, try to relax and not think about the tests, fingers crossed for you though :hugs:

Hello to everyone else :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

For some stupid reason, I always take DH with me when I go shopping, bc it is nice to have someone carry my bags...I call him the pack mule.:haha:

But, before we get to the mall, he will ask he, how many stores do I plan on going to and how long will I stay in each one...he's not yet figured out, that I will go in every stupid store, just to spite him.:growlmad::haha:

T...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeks, from what I have read, if you have had estrogen receptive breast cancer, you should not take any estrogenic drug without being monitored by a doc...this is a tough call. :hugs:

Viking, just throw your temp for today and call it done...we will still be able to pinpoint your OV day, so enjoy your hangover.:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thanks dmom :thumbup::hugs: I think I'll go back to my plan for a super sex cycle and forget about the soy :haha:.

Viking :hugs::hugs::hugs: for your hangover. Ouch!


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, have you asked your oncologist what, if any, fertility drugs will be available to you? I do know, Wooly is not able to take any estrogenic drugs bc of her family history of breast cancer.


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking
Poor you! I fell foul of the glass being topped up over Christmas, I just didn't realise how much I'd drunk either so it was a bit of a surprise when I felt the room spins start :sick:

Hope you feel better soon :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> Nice to see you logged back on NS! You've been missed a lot for some reason...? :haha: :haha:
> 
> I didn't go anywhere near Boots yesterday in the end, although I did hear the faint calls from the FRERs saying "Tess, Tess, come and buy us, you know you want to"
> 
> So I am managing to avoid POAS for now. If I can hold out until next week I just don't know :blush:
> 
> Despie :hugs: :hugs: still early on though x
> 
> That was really brave of you :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> The being cheeky to NS or avoiding the FRERs? I'm only joking about NS, hopefully she knows that or else she'll be turning up here to give me a kicking! :haha:
> 
> Lots of :hugs::hugs: for you Despie, try to relax and not think about the tests, fingers crossed for you though :hugs:
> 
> Hello to everyone else :hi:Click to expand...

Lol it was brave of you not buying any tests :haha:,yes I am leaving test till Tuesday now ,unless of course I get another temp rise ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking sorry u feel Ill ,yuk I hate hangovers ,dontvworry about the one temp am sure we will still be able to help you. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Hi Lades, been having the perfect lazy Sunday with my boy

It's flipping feezing here today, 3pm and it has not yet reached 0C I think.

T your chart looks even prettier today damn FF and its lies :nope:

And need I remind you all of my soy side effects, I cannot recommend that to someone I actually like :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS...it's only -15C here, lol


----------



## NorthStar

dachsundmom said:


> NS...it's only -15C here, lol

Holy crap that's 5F! You win! :cold:


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to go out, but I am not sure if I can manage, lol


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies

Viking...ugh I feel for you. Drink lots of water!!!

Despie..just test in a few days and see then. FXd for you!

How is everyone doing today? Sending you all hugs!


----------



## Viking15

5F is awfully cold for going out. I think staying in is sensible. It got really cold here last night. It wasn't forecast to get that cold and I didn't cover the key lime tree :nope: I hope
it survives.


----------



## NorthStar

DM you need a coat like my "vertical duvet" :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I got one step closer to a coat on Friday and carried it to my car...I have been thinking about buying one, but then I saw these cashmere wrap things, and they look more my style, lol


----------



## Sus09

:hi::hi:

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Brooke, Cashmere wraps! I love those! :thumbup: OMG it is cold where you are:cold: I would struggle with those temperatures! 

Viking, sorry to hear that you are feeling unwell here are some :hugs::hugs: for you.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for all the girls! 

AFM I have just come back from a long walk by the lake with my OH. For once he is behaving this weekend and being nice. It must have been the tennis ball I left on his head last weekend :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus :hugs::hugs:Glad oh is behaving himself :hugs:And u had a nice day ,well I feel tonnes better ,I went for a really ice cold walk on the beach the to the park and then the pet shop ,kids had a great time and it blew away a few cobwebs ,ll bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks Tessie Anna luv llbean sus sum Jodes Keeks jax b garnet n.s indigo viking bf for being so lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello my lovely Ladies!!!
Well finally went back to church this morning and made without crying... I think the hormones have stablized. My biggest problem is that my faith has been shaken after losing the baby.. I did well though and moving on with life... DMOM that is cold! I don't like coats either! I wear long belted sweaters. Although, somedays I wear a windbreaker type of coat...


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, loving the humour in your siggy!! :thumbup: Is that Barney and Porky?? :haha::haha:

Hugs all round girls!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello my lovely Ladies!!!
> Well finally went back to church this morning and made without crying... I think the hormones have stablized. My biggest problem is that my faith has been shaken after losing the baby.. I did well though and moving on with life... DMOM that is cold! I don't like coats either! I wear long belted sweaters. Although, somedays I wear a windbreaker type of coat...

Small steps babes .....big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U have done so well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, loving the humour in your siggy!! :thumbup: Is that Barney and Porky?? :haha::haha:
> 
> Hugs all round girls!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Right back at ya ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet it will happen for all of us!


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed early e shopping tomorrow ,am so excited ,I can't wait ,talk tomorrow morning for a bit ,love u ladies ,llbean I will pray for u tonight ,love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nite Nite Despie!


----------



## Viking15

CD13... Tick! Thank God. I was white knuckling it after the +OPK this morning.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> CD13... Tick! Thank God. I was white knuckling it after the +OPK this morning.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies .hope everyone has a great day ,just want to wish n.s and llbean all the best ,n.s hope today's a productive one ,llbean ,thinking of you for today and for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:

Good luck to NS and LL for today, thinking of you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:.




dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, have you asked your oncologist what, if any, fertility drugs will be available to you? I do know, Wooly is not able to take any estrogenic drugs bc of her family history of breast cancer.

I had an appointment with the onc this friday but OH is working and I can't drive that distance yet so I've had to change it. Hopefully I'll get another appointment soon but I am at the mercy of the NHS lol. I think it's a great idea to wait and see the onc and ask about the fertility side of things. I'm a little nervous about telling them I stopped the Tx without medical supervision :blush:. I guess if I need any drug help then the FS and the onc will have to work together on that one so it makes sense to wait and see :thumbup:. I can just hear that clock ticking and am anxious to know what, if anything, we can do. Thanks lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Despie, jax, sus, jodes, garnet, BF, AL, viking and anyone I might have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AF still hasn't shown her rancid mug :growlmad:. I was hoping that she'd arrive yesterday then I might be able to have my HyCoSy this thursday while I'm off as my boss says I can have it soon as I stop bleeding. Guess I could have it next thursday but no jiggy jiggy beforehand. Not that that should be difficult - if we manage 2 x a cycle I consider it a bonus :haha:.

Have a great day ladies, love y'all! xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi: morning dmom!


----------



## TessieTwo

:hi: 

hello girls! I am finding it very tough to get started workwise this morning. All I've done is log into hotmail, log in here and had a cup of tea - strenuous stuff!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tessie, maybe you should just take the day off, lol.

Hi Keeks!


----------



## TessieTwo

Day off would be good, but unfortunately I did frick all on Friday as well so it's not a great start to the week! I had visions of me doing some work yesterday but turns out that would have interfered with my sitting around and doing nothing time! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Morning!! :hi:

I'm guilty as charged like you Tessie :blush:!! In fact I'm only on for a...huheerm **clears throat**.... 'quickie' to make sure you're all okay as I got so far behind with stuff at work last week!!

Catcha later! :winkwink: xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

'Frick fall?'


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> 'Frick fall?'

:saywhat:

B, what's with the demon doxie back again????? :growlmad: Where's the cute valentine one gone???


----------



## Jax41

Aha, read back 'frick all' = nothing aka sweet F A!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

J, it's not the same demon doxie...but, it is going to be my new trend...doxies with demon eyes!:happydance::haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Morning everyone - have my appointment this afternoon with the FS, in the meantime, having a lovely day off, we had a sleep in (D is still asleep in fact :haha:) and waching some lifestyle telly.


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> 'Frick fall?'

Is that frick all Friday? Today could be no motivation Monday - NoMo Monday!


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> Morning everyone - have my appointment this afternoon with the FS, in the meantime, having a lovely day off, we had a sleep in (D is still asleep in fact :haha:) and waching some lifestyle telly.


For lifestyle telly read Jeremy Kyle?:haha:

Good luck for the FS this arvo :hugs: - will you be doing the JIAC as well today? Not you doing it literally obviously.....


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,had my two hour stint in the hospice shop this morning ,I really enjoyed it ,and it helped me concentrate on something else for a while other than TTc ,b I love your pic ,morning tess jax n.s Keeks .xxxx


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: no I don't watch JK it depresses me that cretins are so fertile :cry:

I don't think JIAC II is happening today, D is still asleep! And he has to go to his doctor, pick up the cup, come back here, do it, drive across town all before 3pm.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :haha: no I don't watch JK it depresses me that cretins are so fertile :cry:
> 
> I don't think JIAC II is happening today, D is still asleep! And he has to go to his doctor, pick up the cup, come back here, do it, drive across town all before 3pm.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> :haha: no I don't watch JK it depresses me that cretins are so fertile :cry:
> 
> I don't think JIAC II is happening today, D is still asleep! And he has to go to his doctor, pick up the cup, come back here, do it, drive across town all before 3pm.

Yeah, I know what you mean, all the episodes now seem to be about DNA tests to find out which of the 15 scumbags the bird has been biffing is the father......not that I watch it obviously, it's just on sometimes in the background :blush:

When I read that about D having to get up, get to docs, get across town, I got "The Professionals" theme tune in my head. Not sure why I got that rather than Mission Impossible! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning Despie, good that the work took your mind off things, how are you feeling now? :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: Mission Impossible is closer to the mark I'm afraid!
Give him his due, he has went along with whatever I told him to, and it's not his fault he has to do this again.... I'm not going to nag on this one.

We only have 1 week together this month, and later in the week is going to be devoted to TTC.


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this show like the UK version of Jerry Springer or Maury?


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah it features welfare scroungers in tracksuits with no teeth and multiple kids to different people shouting at each other, basically.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I figured that was more of an American thing.:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

yeah, if those incompetent cretins at the clinic hadn't fooked up then you'd not need to go through all this again :grr:

What they should be doing is driving around to your house to get the "JIAC twa" and bring all their testing equipment with them while they are at it! Rather than JIAC going to them, they should be _coming_ to JIAC (fnar fnar)


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Yeah it features welfare scroungers in tracksuits with no teeth and multiple kids to different people shouting at each other, basically.

:haha::haha::haha:Must watch tv :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> yeah, if those incompetent cretins at the clinic hadn't fooked up then you'd not need to go through all this again :grr:
> 
> What they should be doing is driving around to your house to get the "JIAC twa" and bring all their testing equipment with them while they are at it! Rather than JIAC going to them, they should be _coming_ to JIAC (fnar fnar)

Too bloody right ,:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Morning Despie, good that the work took your mind off things, how are you feeling now? :hugs:

Much better thanks just a bit tired ,think my body has just got used to the progesterone and am stopping it on wednesday :dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Morning Despie, good that the work took your mind off things, how are you feeling now? :hugs:
> 
> Much better thanks just a bit tired ,think my body has just got used to the progesterone and am stopping it on wednesday :dohh::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Glad you are better!!! If you are going to try Soy, be prepared too! It can be can cause you to be emotional too... Soy and progestone!!! Yippee Skippy!!!:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Garnet

DMom: Love your demon dogs!!

KK: Hope everything goes well for you!!

NS: Enjoy your smutty shows, we all need to do nothing with our brains for a while.

Jax: Hope all your bonking helped this month.

TTwo: Hope your testing goes well for you!

LL: Double Thoughts and prayers for you my friend.


----------



## Garnet

Hello Ladies,
Well I did one more reading from Gail Cuffie because it was cheap.. She said I'm having a healthy GIRL and conception would be in April!!!! Well Two ladies say I'm a gonna have a girl.. Hmmm!! I can't tell my husband because he thinks all that stuff is hokie so I have to tell you all...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, it's not the same demon doxie...but, it is going to be my new trend...doxies with demon eyes!:happydance::haha::hugs:

True, this one's not been dunked in bleach! :haha::haha: God help us :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well I did one more reading from Gail Cuffie because it was cheap.. She said I'm having a healthy GIRL and conception would be in April!!!! Well Two ladies say I'm a gonna have a girl.. Hmmm!! I can't tell my husband because he thinks all that stuff is hokie so I have to tell you all...

Nice one Garnet!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

NS, hurrah for a 'no school lazy Monday', there's nothing quite like them :winkwink: Don't forget to report in for duty later after the FS appt!!! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello Ladies,
> Well I did one more reading from Gail Cuffie because it was cheap.. She said I'm having a healthy GIRL and conception would be in April!!!! Well Two ladies say I'm a gonna have a girl.. Hmmm!! I can't tell my husband because he thinks all that stuff is hokie so I have to tell you all...

My reading is due today from Gail and if I told oh he would go nuts ,:hugs:Seems like a girl then g ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus any sign of your reading ?brooke ,maybe I will just leave the soy ,I really don't want another crazy month ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Sus any sign of your reading ?brooke ,maybe I will just leave the soy ,I really don't want another crazy month ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, this is another one of those stupid herbs and you don't know until you try...could go either way.

But, have you considered doing a NS and just going private for one visit and get a script for Clomid? If you really want to try an OV type drug...while it is expensive upfront, it is cheaper than all of the supplements.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus any sign of your reading ?brooke ,maybe I will just leave the soy ,I really don't want another crazy month ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, this is another one of those stupid herbs and you don't know until you try...could go either way.
> 
> But, have you considered doing a NS and just going private for one visit and get a script for Clomid? If you really want to try an OV type drug...while it is expensive upfront, it is cheaper than all of the supplements.:hugs:Click to expand...

Had never thought of that babes but I just know I couldn't cope with by more stress ,am also worried of messing up my cycle ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, and this is just my opinion, I think you might feel less stress by seeing a doc who will listen to you, instead of playing around with the herbs.:hugs:

I would say no to soy and I think NS agrees, but whatever you decide, I fully support you.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, and this is just my opinion, I think you might feel less stress by seeing a doc who will listen to you, instead of playing around with the herbs.:hugs:
> 
> I would say no to soy and I think NS agrees, but whatever you decide, I fully support you.:flower:

I know u will babes ,u always do ,thanks b ,your support keeps me above ground ,:kiss:Oh just made a big pot of homemade soup ,smells yum and he's been hinting for some sexy time ,:nope::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What kind of soup? Isn't it time for him to go to work and leave you the hell alone? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What kind of soup? Isn't it time for him to go to work and leave you the hell alone? LOL

Vegetable soup ,b I wish he would :growlmad:He keeps making excuses about going back and he has no just like the mornings to myself now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe he'll get busy tomorrow.


----------



## mummymurray74

:hi:Girls
Sorry ive been off here for a while, i was going through a really hard time and thought it best to come off completely. Christmas with my family started it off and after that i fell into a black hole of misery:nope::cry:

I thought New year would be better and i vowed to get over everything once and for all and then 3 days in we got a load of trouble with mu husbands ex from 10years ago (who he has a daughter with that we havent seen for 2 years) shes a phsyco lunatic, drunk/cocaine sniffing loser who loves to cause trouble and direct it all at me! After everything ive had to go through the past few months i lost the plot and its been a rough two weeks. I have been looking in on you all though from time to time. cant stay away!!!!!

Thought id better come on here today with my news to share with you all and hopefully a turning point in my sad miserable life!..................

i did a pregnancy test this morning and its :bfp:positive, light but definately there and pink and it came up within a minute, you dont need to squint to see it so its definate, ive been feeling nauseaous this past week and had period pains that dissapeared, did a test 4 days ago and pure white :bfn: but 4 days on and its :bfp:Im so happy :happydance:but im so scared too:nope:, I saw the consultant the other day and he said if i am pregnant i will be under his care, to start the aspirin right away and progesterone at 6 weeks after our first scan has detected a heartbeat and then i will be scanned every 2 weeks. But he didnt see the point in doing any tests? he said if he did do the clotting test they would only put me on aspirin, its not chromosomal as we have charlie together and if i want my thyroid checked to go to my gp! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg that's fantastic news babes ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Been thinking of u,can we see the test please ?hope everything goes well babes and sorry u have had such a hard time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news MM :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, and this is just my opinion, I think you might feel less stress by seeing a doc who will listen to you, instead of playing around with the herbs.:hugs:
> 
> I would say no to soy and I think NS agrees, but whatever you decide, I fully support you.:flower:
> 
> I know u will babes ,u always do ,thanks b ,your support keeps me above ground ,:kiss:Oh just made a big pot of homemade soup ,smells yum and he's been hinting for some sexy time ,:nope::haha:Click to expand...

Ms. T, No Sexy time????? I get the hint that it is Sexy time when the hubby starts flashing his privates at me (Oh I know TMI) He thinks he is a male stripper when he wants it...


----------



## Garnet

Congrats MM, glad something good came of all this crap... May good things come your way...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, and this is just my opinion, I think you might feel less stress by seeing a doc who will listen to you, instead of playing around with the herbs.:hugs:
> 
> I would say no to soy and I think NS agrees, but whatever you decide, I fully support you.:flower:
> 
> I know u will babes ,u always do ,thanks b ,your support keeps me above ground ,:kiss:Oh just made a big pot of homemade soup ,smells yum and he's been hinting for some sexy time ,:nope::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ms. T, No Sexy time????? I get the hint that it is Sexy time when the hubby starts flashing his privates at me (Oh I know TMI) He thinks he is a male stripper when he wants it...Click to expand...

:haha:I really hope my oh doesn't start flashing his privates at me :haha:I will cut them off


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, and this is just my opinion, I think you might feel less stress by seeing a doc who will listen to you, instead of playing around with the herbs.:hugs:
> 
> I would say no to soy and I think NS agrees, but whatever you decide, I fully support you.:flower:
> 
> I know u will babes ,u always do ,thanks b ,your support keeps me above ground ,:kiss:Oh just made a big pot of homemade soup ,smells yum and he's been hinting for some sexy time ,:nope::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Ms. T, No Sexy time????? I get the hint that it is Sexy time when the hubby starts flashing his privates at me (Oh I know TMI) He thinks he is a male stripper when he wants it...Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:I really hope my oh doesn't start flashing his privates at me :haha:I will cut them offClick to expand...

Glad to see you back on form T :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Congratulations MM74 :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

congrats mm! :wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

Lovely news MummyMurray!! :thumbup:

T, you going to do nut roast or sausage casserole then???!!!!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Lovely news MummyMurray!! :thumbup:
> 
> T, you going to do nut roast or sausage casserole then???!!!!! :haha::haha:

Toad in the hole actually ,:haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Love the pic Despie, you make cute kids :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I just got my reading from Gail and she says I am not gonna have any more kids and my life has been taken over TTc and I have to enjoy the kids I have ,.............................


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely news MummyMurray!! :thumbup:
> 
> T, you going to do nut roast or sausage casserole then???!!!!! :haha::haha:
> 
> Toad in the hole actually ,:haha:Click to expand...

LOL, good reply!!!! :rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d74e75f0.jpg. Happy me again

You and your girls are gorgeous T!x


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wtf I am like I thought they only told u good things ,she said there was no point giving me false hope :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Wtf I am like I thought they only told u good things ,she said there was no point giving me false hope :nope:

No...there is no guarantee for good things....one psychic told Grace, from our other thread, that she didn't see more kids in the near future for her....:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wtf I am like I thought they only told u good things ,she said there was no point giving me false hope :nope:
> 
> No...there is no guarantee for good things....one psychic told Grace, from our other thread, that she didn't see more kids in the near future for her....:nope::hugs:Click to expand...

I feel like I have been punched in the stomach ,:growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs::hugs: I'd feel the same, in fact probably every one of us on here would but listen it's just a reading it doesn't stop you from keeping on trying if that's what you want to do :hugs: on the other hand it may make it easier to let go if you ever can but it's a big ask, which will only come when you're ready. I'm here lovely and I'll help all I can :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh T....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I need another reading ,please who's the best and quickest lol


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Right I need another reading ,please who's the best and quickest lol

https://katrinarasbold.com/wp/ Pay for the $25 full reading


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Right I need another reading ,please who's the best and quickest lol

you go girl!! do not let one reading define your life. I am considering getting a reading as well (even though my religion frowns on it) :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi PP!


----------



## NorthStar

I just frown on readings full stop:haha:, I would LOVE some proof of psychic powers or the afterlife etc, but nothing I have seen or heard has convinced me that any of these people are real.

Spend the $25 on lipgloss and forget about psychics T :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Listen to NS...lol


----------



## NorthStar

I'm an accountant I know what I'm talking about :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> I'm an accountant I know what I'm talking about :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Ladies

dmom has graciously given permission for me to crash the thread--thank you:flower: I feel like I know you ladies already so I guess it's time for me to stop lurking in your threads and join your wonderful circle of nuttiness (love you guys you always make me laugh which rarely happens anymore) :hugs:

A bit about me--I'm 42 and DH is 42 we have 1DD 12 and trying for #2 for about 17 months. I live in Nova Scotia (Canada)and been going the natural route from cycle 1. I thought it would happen immediately (stupid me):cry:..........now it is time for me to pull my head out of my bum and realize It is time to seek professional help----yes I need that too but thats a whole other forum:haha: . I have finally made a doctor appt with GP for feb 01..... so here's to getting to know you ladies and ditching the denial :happydance: :flower::flower: and of course tons of :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> Hi PP!

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

How cold is Canada this time of year? I am picturing you being buried in snow, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Pp fresh meat :happydance::happydance::happydance:N.s jax and b thanks girls u are the best ,:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Welcome peanutpup :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well I just got my reading from Gail and she says I am not gonna have any more kids and my life has been taken over TTc and I have to enjoy the kids I have ,.............................

Wow. I was thinking that was what she was going to tell me.. I was preparing for my older children to give me grandbabies.. I 'm sorry:cry: YOu and your daughters are gorgeous. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi PP :hi:

DMom, did you say it was -15 near you the other day (and still you didn't get your coat on :growlmad::haha::haha:)?

PP I guess it is even colder there :cold:

I had a lovely weekend walking in the Malvern hills - it was cold but lovely and sunny. I passed the junction to near Wooly's house on the way back home :cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, how many of those readings are actually true :wacko::wacko::haha::haha:

She told me that I would conceive imminently! And that was about 6 months ago :growlmad::growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, I carried my coat to the car...I think that's a good start. There's no reason to wear one, my car is warm when I get in it and I park right behind my office. :haha:

You weekend sounds lovely!:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Welcome PP!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi PP :hi:
> 
> DMom, did you say it was -15 near you the other day (and still you didn't get your coat on :growlmad::haha::haha:)?
> 
> PP I guess it is even colder there :cold:
> 
> I had a lovely weekend walking in the Malvern hills - it was cold but lovely and sunny. I passed the junction to near Wooly's house on the way back home :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T she's a total tit if you ask me DON'T LISTEN TO HER!!!!!! She got all my predictions wrong. And if i were going to recommend anyone it would be Cheri. You look so gorgeous babe with your girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T she's a total tit if you ask me DON'T LISTEN TO HER!!!!!! She got all my predictions wrong. And if i were going to recommend anyone it would be Cheri. You look so gorgeous babe with your girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you Jodes ,love u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> T she's a total tit if you ask me DON'T LISTEN TO HER!!!!!! She got all my predictions wrong. And if i were going to recommend anyone it would be Cheri. You look so gorgeous babe with your girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you Jodes ,love u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: love you too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> How cold is Canada this time of year? I am picturing you being buried in snow, lol.

today is -17 with -25 wind chill factor --CAN I SAY BRRR!--not much snow really--mother nature is a fickle one . The temp has been ranging anywhere from +9 to -20 depends on her mood--pms maybe:haha:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Pp fresh meat :happydance::happydance::happydance:N.s jax and b thanks girls u are the best ,:hugs:

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cold::cold::cold:


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi PP :hi:
> 
> DMom, did you say it was -15 near you the other day (and still you didn't get your coat on :growlmad::haha::haha:)?
> 
> PP I guess it is even colder there :cold:
> 
> I had a lovely weekend walking in the Malvern hills - it was cold but lovely and sunny. I passed the junction to near Wooly's house on the way back home :cry:

:hi: bf yes very cold--hurts to breathe outside but what makes it worse is it was +9 on friday--temps have been up and down like rollercoaster since winter started so can't even get climatised for gosh darn sakes!

Sounds like a beautiful walk--sorry for the sad part


----------



## peanutpup

NorthStar said:


> Welcome peanutpup :thumbup:

Thank you


----------



## LLbean

Welcome Peanut

MM CONGRATS!!!!! :dance:

T...please don't let the psychics get to you... I would have had many babies by now from all the readings I got LOL...and you look great with your daughters!!!

Everyone sending you love

Got 10 eggs from the retrieval today...I will know more tomorrow about how they are doing...Oh please let there be some really healthy ones in there!


----------



## Viking15

Despie, please don't let those psychics get you down. Listen to those other girls. If she was right all the time, then I would let you wallow, but that is not the case AT ALL!


----------



## LLbean

here you go T...here are all of mine...

LLBean/ Elizabeth:

Predictions for baby GIRL (7):

Psychic Star:conceive October 2011,
BabyLove:find out/conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012,
Gail/Psychic123: November conception 2012 birth ...
Yona: Happening soon but did not give specific month
Sandra: September for a conception, born around the month of May of next year , and im drawn to the very end as they keep telling me the 31st.
Katrina: October/November conception
Jenny BFP December



Predictions for baby baby BOY (1)

Cherri22:JUNE birth/conceive/find out in
Gail/Psychic123: But this is for a second baby! conceived June 2013, and a 2014 birth



Predictions for Twins(1)

Suzanne predicting twins for November 2011 conception



Got a new one from Leopard on BNB

Do not be nervous about your next IVF treatment! Good things to come I'm seeing 2 more children in your future, that is including the little princess that you'll be helping bring into the world about October/November next year. I see her and a little boy further down the line; his conception will be easier. Both will be healthy

UPDATES 

From *Katrina on January 6th*:
Are you using a different doctor or is someone different and new somehow
involved? I'm getting that there's something new about what you're doing
this time and it feels like a person.
The energies are really good this time. You have good partnership and
success cards in your reading and I feel pretty confident about it. The one
warning in the reading is to not obsess and to try to be as involved as you
can in other distractions while this is going on. Just think happy
fertility thoughts and immerse yourself in having a wonderful life into
which you can welcome a new baby.
Based on how things look right now, I would say that you are going to get
some very good news in around 3 weeks.
Best of luck. I hope things continue on this positive trail they seem to be
following.

She sees a Girl

From *Gail on January 12th*:

Linking in around you, I sense alot of dissapointment around yout ttc journey, and I feel that spirit have given dates in the past that have come and gone, sometimes the slightest alteration or change of plan in your path can affect predictions, but I am seeing that children eventually will be with you
I can understand this doesnt make it any easier for you, and feel that awaiting pregnancy is taking its toll on your every day life, but spirit show happier times are coming
I link around conception and more children, and spirit show me here a conception, a baby healthy girl before June 2012, they are no pinpointing a month, because changes may be around you at this time, or they dont want you to feel too dissapointed if a month is given and its a month later you do conceive
I then see a futeher conception,a boy, June 2014, and a 2015 birth everything healthy and well, do remember paths can change, but the number of children will always be correct 
I do see a happy path wishing you every happiness :) x

From *Cherri on December 1st*:
They show now two boys (feeling twins) and they are showing me a FEB connection (EARLY) so wondering if you would plan an IVF right around the middle of Jan? (something like the 16-18th and the begining of feb will be testing time?

_____________________________

So you see T...ALL different and all change their tune LOL


----------



## Garnet

Wow LL your predictions are all over the place! Good grief, I would be confused as heck.. I only contacted a psychic because I guess I wanted to know if I should continue this journey or give up. Kinda freaky to me...I'm done with psychics cause I don't want to push my luck....


----------



## Garnet

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> T she's a total tit if you ask me DON'T LISTEN TO HER!!!!!! She got all my predictions wrong. And if i were going to recommend anyone it would be Cheri. You look so gorgeous babe with your girlies xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thank you Jodes ,love u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: love you too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Despie, 
I would try another one too cause maybe the Gail lady is off. See what Cheri has to say... Or don't do it at all and it will save you some grief!!!:flower::flower:


----------



## Sus09

T xxxxxxxxxxxx
That is a horrible reading!!!!! I didnt think either that they did negative predictions.
Look, as LL has shown us, she had lots of different predictions. 
Xxxxxxxxxxx

By the way you and your daughters are gorgeous!


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. :hugs: can't believe a so called 'professional' sent you such an answer. these readings are supposed to give us hope and helpful in our ttc journey and when they're not then they are not worth the money. i had a reading from gail back in july and she was totally wrong with mine. i say scrap it, erase it and forget it. she deserves a reply as soon as you get that bfp of yours.

i was really happy to see your gorgeous pic of you and your girls this morning :) it's strange though bc i've felt like i've known you for a while now even without seeing a photo. i think you've put some on before and i've always missed out on seeing any :cry: until today :happydance::kiss:

hope u have a better day today d. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks so much ladies ,sus sum jodes and Viking ,I love u all so much and u have made me feel tonnes better ,I didn't sleep all night with worry and thought I will leave the forum tomorrow as I can't cope with the heartache but wen I got up this morning and read your posts I thought I love theses girls and I can't and won't leave them because of some lady that doesn't even know me giving me bad news ,so here I am and I am here to stay ,thanks everyone ,,,,,,,,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dont you even think about leaving :growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry: :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Dont you even think about leaving :growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry: :grr::grr::grr:

:haha::haha::haha:Love u babes ,u have made me lol


----------



## Sus09

T, it is just a reading, no more than that. Again dont take it seriously. it is unfair that she was so negative, wonder if these people realise how they bring us down whith these negative comments.

Love you to bits xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

love you d. and don't you dare go anywhere!!!! look at me, i felt the same and wanted to take a break from the forum but i can't bring myself to do it, realising so much what being around you all means to me. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Like i said many times before Gail is shit :winkwink: Love you loads and loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie, damn Gail and her f$%*ed up reading :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:. What a crock of shit. You and your girls are gorgeous :kiss:. Do like NS says, spend the money on something nice and to hell with the readings! And you can't leave, I won't allow it :ninja:.

MM congratulations! :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome pp! :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom (and your demon doxie), jax, jodes, sus, LL, NS, garnet, viking, suma and everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Garnet

Despie, 
I'm glad you decided to stay! For myself I enjoy all your posts, pictures, adventures and your kindness and thoughfulness. I just turned 44 yesterday and now it really isn't about TTC anymore and if it happens great but the best thing that came out of this is meeting all these wonderful women who have gone or going through this crazy process of having a baby...I love hearing about all the success stories and quietly follow those who are pregnant and pray that their pregnancy goes well. I love all the success stories!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet you are so right :thumbup::flower: and belated happy birthday :cake::cake: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet,Happy Birthday ,for yesterday babes ,:cake::cake::hug::wine::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey peanutpup, you've found us at last!! Lovely to have you here :thumbup::hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

And My poor kids will be as well ,:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh Despie, I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh Despie, I am so sorry :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks bf ,she seemed happy enuv and was eating and purring but she couldn't walk :nope:It happened so quickly ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

That's so sad to hear, it's so heartbreaking when a beloved animal is in pain and you have to make that decision:nope: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well wen I got up this morning my kitty was trailing her back legs and had real difficulty walking ,I wrapped her up and washed her pretty face fed her gave her some milk and took her to the vet ,she had had a stroke and a tumour in her ear ,I have had her for 16 years .the vet thought it was best to have her put down ,:cry::cry::cry:I am heartbroken :nope:And My poor kids will be as well ,:nope:

So sorry! I went through that last month!:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hey PeanutPup :hi:

Happy Birthday for yesterday Garnet :hugs:

Hello everyone else :wave: 

I am actually managing to do some work today - just about! I seem to have hit my limit though and now I'm trawling through the TWW threads just to have a laugh:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I haven't looked at those in a while :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> What a crock of shit


Keeks, you have a beautiful way with words! :thumbup: :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh I haven't looked at those in a while :haha::haha::haha:

They are still as 'interesting' as ever! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> What a crock of shit
> 
> 
> Keeks, you have a beautiful way with words! :thumbup: :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

Despie I am so sad for your kitty...OMG I can only imagine :( but you gave her a happy life...that's all we can hope for.... :hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Despie :hugs: so sorry to hear about your kitty, it's so sad to have to say goodbye but it's a comfort that you could be with her at the end :hugs:

The 2WW forums are hilarious, they are the definition of mass hysteria :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Despie :hugs: so sorry to hear about your kitty, it's so sad to have to say goodbye but it's a comfort that you could be with her at the end :hugs:
> 
> The 2WW forums are hilarious, they are the definition of mass hysteria :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> The 2WW forums are hilarious, they are the definition of mass hysteria :haha:

It's like rubbernecking at an accident, you know you shouldn't but you just can't help it! :haha: 

I had only been on there for a few mins and was amazed at how many times I read the words "brownish CM" :sick:


----------



## Butterfly67

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> The 2WW forums are hilarious, they are the definition of mass hysteria :haha:
> 
> It's like rubbernecking at an accident, you know you shouldn't but you just can't help it! :haha:
> 
> I had only been on there for a few mins and was amazed at how many times I read the words "brownish CM" :sick:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:

T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

There's nothing good ever came out of post referencing "brownish CM" :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.

I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> There's nothing good ever came out of post referencing "brownish CM" :haha:

You are damn right :thumbup: It's a veritable rainbow of CM over with the TWW girls!


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. your cat :cry::cry::cry: i'm so sorry. it's hard letting them go. 16 is a good age, she was obviously well loved and looked after. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

T your not having a good time of it recently :cry: I'm really sorry about your kitty massive cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> T your not having a good time of it recently :cry: I'm really sorry about your kitty massive cuddles :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks babes ,I know thank goodness I have all of you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Got my dds apt for the removal of her tonsils ,five weeks today ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Got my dds apt for the removal of her tonsils ,five weeks today ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

5 weeks! Well, it's better than nothing.:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke how are you feeling? any MS yet?


----------



## Desperado167

Am just so happy she will have it all over her soon ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Well wen I got up this morning my kitty was trailing her back legs and had real difficulty walking ,I wrapped her up and washed her pretty face fed her gave her some milk and took her to the vet ,she had had a stroke and a tumour in her ear ,I have had her for 16 years .the vet thought it was best to have her put down ,:cry::cry::cry:I am heartbroken :nope:And My poor kids will be as well ,:nope:

Despie :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know how painful it is, I have just gone throgh that with my kitty! So sorry to hear :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I feel like I always do...just fine.:thumbup:


T, your DD is going to feel so much better after this!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I feel like I always do...just fine.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> T, your DD is going to feel so much better after this!:hugs:

I know ,bless her ,her breath is awful and she can't taste things as well as she should ,I am gonna get in loads of Ben n jerrys for her for after and get her a lovely big present :thumbup::hugs:She so deserves it


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks sus ,it's heartbreaking :cry:And even thou I know it was for the best I still feel like shit for bringing her to the vets :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks sus ,it's heartbreaking :cry:And even thou I know it was for the best I still feel like shit for bringing her to the vets :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks sus ,it's heartbreaking :cry:And even thou I know it was for the best I still feel like shit for bringing her to the vets :nope:

I know, it's an awful feeling, It was a horrible feeling when I went there with her and came out of the vet without her and had to leave her behind.
Although I know she was ill I never thought I would come home empty handed. So I feel your pain :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you and Sus did the right thing...I held onto my dog for far too long and she suffered for it.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie tons and tons of :hugs: I am so sorry about your kitty. It hurts so much to lose someone you love. You did the right thing. I am positive your kitty had a fabulous life living in any house of yours :hugs:

TWW. Hm. I went over there looking for some distraction from waiting myself. Holy cow! So much speculation! I will have to stay away from there. I do need some distracting though. So tempted to go skiing during vacation next week. I just hate going all alone. My DH will have to work along with everyone else I know. So, I have my knitting, and working out but any other distraction would be welcomed. I have to work tomorrow and the next two days, but after that I'm off. There are so many places I want to travel to, but I don't like going places alone very much. Doesn't feel safe. I want to go to Prague so badly! Haven't been there yet. Also, Budapest. Anywhere in Germany. I love Germany. 
Quick! Someone distract me!


----------



## LLbean

T...much love always :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, where will you be skiing? After I saw the movie Last Holiday, Prague has been on my bucket list.


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I usually go to Park City, because I can get a discount on the lift ticket, but they don't really have any snow. I am thinking somewhere in the pacific northwest. They are going to get dumped on. But I don't know any resorts except Bretton Woods in NH, a couple in CO and then Park City in UT. Any suggestions? I don't know any skiers really. I'm a terrible skier since I only get to go when I can afford it (ie: every two years) but I ADORE it.


----------



## dachsundmom

What about Killington, VT? Or Lake Tahoe, CA?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

,never ever got to use those lessons as I have never went on a skiing holidayn:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> What about Killington, VT? Or Lake Tahoe, CA?:hugs:

I went to Killington about 10 years ago I think, it was ace. I love skiing and boarding as you may know and in fact at the weekend I went to Tamworth snowdome and had an hours skiing there :happydance: I really want to go properly this year as I think the snow is great but it ain't gonna happen!

Prague is lovely - I went there in the winter and it is really atmospheric and there are some great Christmas markets and lots of cheap local food and :beer: :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't actually ski...but, I like to look cute and drink a lot.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I don't actually ski...but, I like to look cute and drink a lot.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

I wasn't impressed with the resorts in the NE, and I don't think Tahoe has snow. It has been a bad year for the resorts... I am currently looking at Sun Valley in ID. Do you ski Dmom?


----------



## Viking15

oops. I saw your post after I replied already. 
BF, you liked Killington? I didn't really *love* Bretton Woods in NH because of all the icy patches. I am SO spoiled from skiing out west....


----------



## NorthStar

Prague is really lovely Viking, and felt pretty safe to me, I walked everywhere.

If you want to combine Eastern Europe with a cheap skiing holiday apparently Bulgaria is great.

I also liked Krakow (except the food) and Bratislava was pretty for a couple of days visit too. Croatia is on my bucket list for this year, maybe.


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, Bratislava! Has anyone seen the movie Eurotrip?:haha:


----------



## LLbean

I have only skied once and on short skies/blades and loved it


----------



## Viking15

NS do you think Bulgaria would be safe all by myself? I suppose I could go to Prague alone, but at least when you are skiing you don't really need to be with anyone. It's just apres that I miss some company. I'm not into hanging out in bars by myself...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> NS do you think Bulgaria would be safe all by myself? I suppose I could go to Prague alone, but at least when you are skiing you don't really need to be with anyone. It's just apres that I miss some company. I'm not into hanging out in bars by myself...

My SIL spent the entire summer in Bulgria alone.:thumbup:


----------



## NorthStar

Maybe if you stayed in a guesthouse/lodge or B&B rather than a big hotel you would be more likely to meet people to chat with? 

I definitely felt quite safe in both Krakow and Prague even by myself.

Going away for a few days and doing something different sounds like a great plan anyway, I'm working in Madrid next month and really looking forward to seeing that city.


----------



## Viking15

NorthStar said:


> Maybe if you stayed in a guesthouse/lodge or B&B rather than a big hotel you would be more likely to meet people to chat with?
> 
> I definitely felt quite safe in both Krakow and Prague even by myself.
> 
> Going away for a few days and doing something different sounds like a great plan anyway, I'm working in Madrid next month and really looking forward to seeing that city.

Even not speaking the language? That's a big concern for me. I always feel safer when I can read the map, and ask for directions. 

I really love Madrid. Make sure to see the Reina Sofia museum. Must see. The Prado is huge and is best done broken up in bits if you can. Madrid has quite the nightlife if you have any collegues you can go out with after work.


----------



## NorthStar

Well Czech is not exactly widely spoken outside the Czech Republic so most people have some level of English, it is pretty tourist friendly. Krakow is a bit less cosmopolitan but still nice. In both places you would be able to do eg walking tours and meet people that way.

I also really loved Iceland, have you ever been there? It is fab, I know this isn't the best time of year to go there, but it's a fascinating place to visit, and Icelandair do a whole lot of packages with tours included https://www.icelandair.us/offers-and-bookings/book-packages/package/item534585/Iceland_Northern_Lights_&_Glacier_Walk/


----------



## Viking15

I was trying to convince my DH to go to Iceland last summer. Then he got fired. :grr: It is definitely time for me to have a nice vacation. I would love to go to Iceland, but prefer to go with someone. I could do Prague alone, but I think I would prefer to go with someone there too. It is a beer drinking place if I remember from previous research, and drinking alone isn't fun or recommended...


----------



## NorthStar

That's true Prague is quite beer cafe oriented.

Iceland is more about nature though, you could do that alone as you'd meet people on the tours.

I think I might do a solo tour myself at some point this year (depending on the IVF situation) as D really has no interest in going on holidays, plus I travel alone quite a bit with work so I'm not so intimidated by the thought of it.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> That's true Prague is quite beer cafe oriented.
> 
> Iceland is more about nature though, you could do that alone as you'd meet people on the tours.
> 
> I think I might do a solo tour myself at some point this year (depending on the IVF situation) as D really has no interest in going on holidays, plus I travel alone quite a bit with work so I'm not so intimidated by the thought of it.

U are both so brave I can't even get on a train alone :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love going on vacation alone...:flower:


----------



## Viking15

I travel alone alot because of work. I can manage to entertain myself during the day, but at night I get lonely sometimes. I will bring my knitting and my Kindle and will curl up in front of the tv if I end up skiing, but when I am in a local and need to go out for dinner that can be kind of lonely. Traveling during the TWW is a good way to keep myself from going crazy. Thanks for all the info ladies. I am always looking for a travel buddy. NS, when will you be in Madrid?


----------



## NorthStar

The week of Valentines Day - are you there then?

I'm in London next week...


----------



## Natsby

I went to Australia on my own for a year, but I never staid alone for long, I would get to a town, make friends, get a job, boyfriend and house then have to up sticks and keep moving. My mum called me the worlds worst traveler. But I did learn to eat alone in a restaurant and feel ok about it. I still prefer going to the cinema alone...which is good as OH doesn´t speak Spanish so I don´t have a choice.


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I usually go to Park City, because I can get a discount on the lift ticket, but they don't really have any snow. I am thinking somewhere in the pacific northwest. They are going to get dumped on. But I don't know any resorts except Bretton Woods in NH, a couple in CO and then Park City in UT. Any suggestions? I don't know any skiers really. I'm a terrible skier since I only get to go when I can afford it (ie: every two years) but I ADORE it.

Oregon has great ski resorts! Mount Hood and the Mt Bachelor have great ski areas. Mt. bachelor is where alot of the Olympic skiers train for the Olympics. I used to be a good skier. I skied since I was little. My Grandparents owned stock in a ski area and my Aunt ran the resort so I got to ski when I would visit during the winter. I skied Mount Hood and Bachelor. I haven't skied for years though. Haven't really lived any place to ski lately...:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

I actually quite enjoyed my dining alone experiences...guess I enjoy my company LOL


----------



## luvmydoggies

Despie- so sorry about your kitty cat. It is so sad to say goodbye.:cry::cry: massive hugs to you.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Czech Republic and Slovakia is where my parents were born. Well, when it was called Czechoslovakia :) My Mom was born in Bratislava and my Dad in Praha. Both cities are beautiful and have a lot to offer. :) Like someone said, even if u don't know the language...they will try and speak English. We still have family there and can't wait till I can go back and visit...yes lot's of pivo (beer) :drunk: if u do go try some becherovka...it's an herbal liquor made in the Czech Rebublic...mmm had some at Christmas! cheers

Despie, also had to say...your photo with your girls.... absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## luvmydoggies

forgot to ask where the coq10 thread is? I tried to look for it but can't seem to find it! Can someone help me please? Thank you.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Just bumped it up, hope you see it now :)

https://www.babyandbump.com/trying-...nt-coq10-could-key-pregnancy-older-women.html


----------



## luvmydoggies

Thank u sooo much.LLB, I found it right away...can't stop reading it. :)


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I travel alone alot because of work. I can manage to entertain myself during the day, but at night I get lonely sometimes. I will bring my knitting and my Kindle and will curl up in front of the tv if I end up skiing, but when I am in a local and need to go out for dinner that can be kind of lonely. Traveling during the TWW is a good way to keep myself from going crazy. Thanks for all the info ladies. I am always looking for a travel buddy. NS, when will you be in Madrid?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,:hugs::hugs:Really miss my kitty ,got up this morning and even thou i know she's gone I went to her basket :cry::nope:Got a tiny temp rise this morning but had a crap sleep and forgot to test ,:growlmad:How is everyone doing today!,am just expecting a bfp anyway but I stop the cooter tabs today so just have to check ,love u ladies ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just more decorating going on here so that is me busy for this week. Hope you are ok and the kids are hanging in there without your poor kitty :hug:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,:hugs::hugs:Really miss my kitty ,got up this morning and even thou i know she's gone I went to her basket :cry::nope:Got a tiny temp rise this morning but had a crap sleep and forgot to test ,:growlmad:How is everyone doing today!lots of love t !:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Off to help the homeless and will test this afternoon ,am just expecting a bfp anyway but I stop the cooter tabs today so just have to check ,love u ladies ,xxxxxxxxxx

Sorry i'm not on that much atm but just to let you know i'm thinking of you. Love you loads xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie, I'm so very sorry about your kitty :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Sending you massive hugs and love honey. It's so sad but I'm sure she had the best life with you. Thinking of you xxx

Everyone else :hi: and :hugs:!
I'm waiting for the cleaner to come. OH is still in bed. Jeremy Kyle is on. Bliss lol.


----------



## Indigo77

So sorry about your kitty, T....:cry:.... :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Sorry about your cat Despie :( ......and ignore that reading!!!!! I had one that said i was going to give birth in january to a girl!!!!!! What a load of crap! Its not about believing in some phsycic its about believing in yourself and your hubby and telling yourself i AM going to do this! You will be a mummy again im sure of it, what are you trying every month? Apart from the soy etc? By the way your girls are beautiful and its the first time ive seen a piccie of you! T you look lovely! Were all here with you and were not going anywhere, and are just waiting to the day when one by one all the girls on here get there much deserved BFP!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Jodes how you feeling hun? Ive got the sickness feeling kicked in Yay!!!!!! Didnt have that last time so im soooooooo hopeful! Sore boobs and nips occasionly.

llbean good luck with your ivf i hope it works!

Everyone else ive missed good luck to you, i hope all you girls trying for that bfp get some good luck this new year and everyone with a bfp, happy and healthy 9 months and big hugs to you all, we will all be ok! Positive thinking girls!!!!!!!!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....Gail told me I would be having a girl....


----------



## NorthStar

Luvmydoggies I worked in Krakow for a few weeks last year, it's very pretty, Bratislava is lovely too but Prague was my favourite of these Eastern European cities so far :thumbup:

Much as I love Paris, when you are travelling on your own $£ Eastern Europe is better value, you don't have the gulp factor if you fancy a beer or a coffee :haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
> I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:Click to expand...

Bums! I know that feeling all too well :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Try not to think too much into it, mine seem to do much the same at times, as long as your LP (14 days) is the same then don't panic :flower:


----------



## NorthStar

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
> I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:Click to expand...


:growlmad:Damned AF :nope:

As Jax says, if you are just ovulating early this is not necessarily a problem, now I know you are President of the Can't Be Arsed Charting Society, but, is early ov a possibility these last couple of months?


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone. Big hugs to you all and Dmom...that has GOT to be your scariest avatar yet! LOL


----------



## Jax41

Hiya! :hi:

Despie, it'll take time to get used to your kitty not being around, maybe you can move her basket somewhere else so it doesn't rip your heart out each morning? :hugs: Have a good day at the shelter :flower:

All the travel plans are making me envious! DH has refused to go on holiday with me whilst I'm here at school as it is just so expensive (God know's what we'll do if we ever have kids :shrug:) and I don't get paid for the holidays, so I can dream, although he has mentioned Croatia. Did you say you were thinking of there too NorthStar? The coastline just looks beautiful!!!

Keeks, you checked your girls out yet? Are they lookin' good?! :winkwink:

Dmom, that demon doxie looks like it should be foaming at the mouth! Hey, you know what they say about dog owners looking like their dogs....:winkwink::haha:

AFM bit boring.com really......big hugs to you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, love the avatar!


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, love the avatar!

Well, decided I had to keep my 'end up' v the demon doxies!!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax41 said:


> Keeks, you checked your girls out yet? Are they lookin' good?! :winkwink:

They sure are :thumbup:. I have a matching set :happydance:. Thank f$%k. I'm not going through that again lol. Although the time off work is much appreciated.
:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx

Witty-woo! I need to take your lead sexy T :winkwink::hugs:. In fact, I might have a look at the Ann Summers site NOW!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx
> 
> Witty-woo! I need to take your lead sexy T :winkwink::hugs:. In fact, I might have a look at the Ann Summers site NOW!Click to expand...

There's a sale on ,the girl was trying to sell me and the guy behind me that she thought was my oh some sex toys :blush:so funny as he was blushing furiously ESP wen I said o I am ok I have plenty :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx
> 
> Witty-woo! I need to take your lead sexy T :winkwink::hugs:. In fact, I might have a look at the Ann Summers site NOW!Click to expand...
> 
> There's a sale on ,the girl was trying to sell me and the guy behind me that she thought was my oh some sex toys :blush:so funny as he was blushing furiously ESP wen I said o I am ok I have plenty :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Poor guy I dont think he will be going in again anytime soon :blush:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx
> 
> Witty-woo! I need to take your lead sexy T :winkwink::hugs:. In fact, I might have a look at the Ann Summers site NOW!Click to expand...
> 
> There's a sale on ,the girl was trying to sell me and the guy behind me that she thought was my oh some sex toys :blush:so funny as he was blushing furiously ESP wen I said o I am ok I have plenty :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks, you checked your girls out yet? Are they lookin' good?! :winkwink:
> 
> They sure are :thumbup:. I have a matching set :happydance:. Thank f$%k. I'm not going through that again lol. Although the time off work is much appreciated.
> :hugs:Click to expand...

Slacker!!!! :haha: Only kidding :hugs: Fab news about the matching set and no more ops!!!

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
:yipee::yipee::wohoo::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back ,:flower:Called into Ann summers on the way home and got a gorge basque stockings and pants ,cheered me and oh up no end :haha:How's everyone?xxxxxxx
> 
> Witty-woo! I need to take your lead sexy T :winkwink::hugs:. In fact, I might have a look at the Ann Summers site NOW!Click to expand...
> 
> There's a sale on ,the girl was trying to sell me and the guy behind me that she thought was my oh some sex toys :blush:so funny as he was blushing furiously ESP wen I said o I am ok I have plenty :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: and the moto here is on-line ordering rules!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

:hi::hugs:

Hello girlies! 
I had a very busy week! :nope: It is the first day in the week when I don´t have to work evenings, I am so :sleep:

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It is normal to miss your kitty, I still miss mine like crazy! :hugs::hugs:

Brooke, How are you feeling? 

Keeks! I am envious, nice matching :holly:, So happy that your ops are over :hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM, OMG BFP:happydance::happydance::happydance: congrats hunni that is great news! 

Butterfly, LL, Nats, Sum, Garnet, Jax,Jodie, Indi, Laura, Googly and anyone who I have forgotten to mention (Blimey there are so many of us that lost count of the names:dohh::haha:) Big hugs to you all.

I am going to catch up with the threads and update my doc appointment ones now, Girls you do talk when I am away, lots to catch up :winkwink::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus,am glad u have tonight off babes ,:sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Any word from b yet ,I am super tired and heading to bed soon with the kids !:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Home at last :flower: although since I left work at 4:00pm I've been logged on :dohh:

Sus, glad you've got the eve off, it's hard working during the day and eves too I know how you feel :hugs::hugs:

Despie, :hugs:

Dmom, this one's for you! One of my clients is a vetinary nurse and we always swop funny stories...... She had a very 'grumpy' doxie in today with tummy ache, eaten so much chocolate they had to pump his stomach! Well he wouldn't take the soda crystals so they had to inject him in the end, the vet got bit in the process :haha::haha: so reminded me of Porky!!!!

Right, I'm off for a soak in the bath and to get some supper so catch up with you later lovelies :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Gotta love a doxie and all is fine with the state of my uterus.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Gotta love a doxie and all is fine with the state of my uterus.:haha:

no pics? come on show us the little blob!


----------



## Sus09

Lol that is great news! 
Yeah, where is the pic of the blob? We wanna see!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe someday...lol


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,where is everyone wen I need them :dohh:Had another temp rise this morning and I tested on the only thing I had left which was a cb digit and obviously it says not pregnant ,but am worried that I have stopped the progesterone pessaries and my temps still rising ,big stupid question could I be pregnant and implanted late ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning hon :hugs: I hate to not give you hope but I don't think you should worry yourself about stopping the cooter tabs if you have only got bfns til now. I sometimes only get a temp drop after AF has started :hugs:

I think the stats are that you have a 5% chance of being pg with bfns at 16 dpo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning hon :hugs: I hate to not give you hope but I don't think you should worry yourself about stopping the cooter tabs if you have only got bfns til now. I sometimes only get a temp drop after AF has started :hugs:
> 
> I think the stats are that you have a 5% chance of being pg with bfns at 16 dpo :hugs::hugs:

That's ok babes I would rather u were straight with me ,thanks babes ,love you ,your chart is looking good ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs:

Yeah chart is a bit different but not really hoping as I still think temps are low and not really feeling anything apart from a bit stomachy which could be anything :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah chart is a bit different but not really hoping as I still think temps are low and not really feeling anything apart from a bit stomachy which could be anything :shrug:

U didn't take anything different this month did you ?xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:

I hope it's your month babes ,:hugs:If its not will u get another chance next month?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:
> 
> I hope it's your month babes ,:hugs:If its not will u get another chance next month?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs: Next month I am out in Dubai so my only chance is to go out and get laid :rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:
> 
> I hope it's your month babes ,:hugs:If its not will u get another chance next month?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs: Next month I am out in Dubai so my only chance is to go out and get laid :rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:Well u are a gorgeous girl ,x:)


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:
> 
> I hope it's your month babes ,:hugs:If its not will u get another chance next month?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs: Next month I am out in Dubai so my only chance is to go out and get laid :rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Butterfuly, just don't do it on the beach otherwise you may be more than 'banged up'!! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:how are u feeling today babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Honey! :hi::yipee:

My body is trying to tell me that I feel sick and hot but of course I am ignoring it because I NEVER SS :gun::gun::haha:

Hey, did you have get to SW on Weds night?

Luv ya xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hi Honey! :hi::yipee:
> 
> My body is trying to tell me that I feel sick and hot but of course I am ignoring it because I NEVER SS :gun::gun::haha:
> 
> Hey, did you have get to SW on Weds night?
> 
> Luv ya xXx

I didn't go babes ,I have been so messed up and felt so fed up that I binged on all my Xmas chocolates and didn't go ,:blush:I have started my walks thou ,listen to your body jax ,:) love u loads ,ok testing on Sunday /Monday ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Honey! :hi::yipee:
> 
> My body is trying to tell me that I feel sick and hot but of course I am ignoring it because I NEVER SS :gun::gun::haha:
> 
> Hey, did you have get to SW on Weds night?
> 
> Luv ya xXx
> 
> I didn't go babes ,I have been so messed up and felt so fed up that I binged on all my Xmas chocolates and didn't go ,:blush:I have started my walks thou ,listen to your body jax ,:) love u loads ,ok testing on Sunday /Monday ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Seems fair enough to me T, if your heads not in the right place then forget it. I've not been back to WW yet either, apart from the q's put me right off I wanted to scoff my choccies too! But blimey, my work trousers are giving me a right camel toe at the moment :haha::haha: v uncomfortable!

Nah, not listening to my body T, done that got the T-shirt and until it gives me a positive I will never believe otherwise but I've got an FRER so I might just test on Monday...... 

What you up to today then? Off out anywhere nice? xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> No I was pretty much just on folic as I thought I was done :shrug:
> 
> I hope it's your month babes ,:hugs:If its not will u get another chance next month?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs: Next month I am out in Dubai so my only chance is to go out and get laid :rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Butterfuly, just don't do it on the beach otherwise you may be more than 'banged up'!! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:



Jax41 said:


> Hi Honey! :hi::yipee:
> 
> My body is trying to tell me that I feel sick and hot but of course I am ignoring it because I NEVER SS :gun::gun::haha:
> 
> Hey, did you have get to SW on Weds night?
> 
> Luv ya xXx

:pop::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I commented on your temp rise on the other thread...your chart definitely looks different, but it's a little late...not saying impossible.:hugs:

M, dear God, if you go out for the UAE quickie, be careful...none of us are over there to come and save you from a stoning.:haha:

J, good for not SSing.:thumbup::hugs:

T, how is the Wii Fit going? I am thinking about getting one, but I just picture it gathering dust in my living room.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

B, yea I know it's the road to hell, what am I on about I'm on that already! :haha:

So how did 'that appointment' go the other day then, hmm?


----------



## dachsundmom

The appt was fine and things are as they should be...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> The appt was fine and things are as they should be...

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:

Jax I am still laughing at your camel toe comment :rofl:. My OH always points that out when my trousers are getting a bit tight lol. Good girl for not SS but I hope sick and hot means something :hugs:.

Despie don't worry about SW if your head isn't in the right place :hugs:. A girl needs to be able to have a good binge now and again. It's good for the soul :winkwink:.

BF lol I don't want to see your pic in the papers under a dodgy headline about sex on the beach :haha::hugs:.

Dmom :hugs: glad to hear things are as they should be :winkwink:. Cagey lady lol.

Sus, jodes, NS, nats, AL, Pup, tessie, indi, garnet and all :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM I just arranged to have my swabs and emailed my boss about having the HyCoSy. If she can do it next week I'll be CD#10 and then I can get home and do the sex on demand thing. Here's hoping it works out!


----------



## Viking15

Despie! Doesn't suck when your temps don't cooperate. I guess I've got another cycle with no crosshairs so I'm annoyed too. But here's to hoping. Darn it I wish I had not had all that wine last weekend! That cheat day has mucked everything up. 
Jax, I'm not sure how long I can hold out to test. I bought some more FRER at Wally world the other day. What my husband doesn't know won't hurt him. What day did you ovulate? My LP is usually 11 days. If I make it past 10 days without testing it will be a miracle. 
Keekee, SOD can be a tall order but I bet with new :holly: it could be fun! 
Dmom, I hope you are feeling more confident after your appt. 
To anyone I missed, it's never intentional. Just skytimers. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking I am surprised that FF didn't give you x hairs today :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I think you need one more high temp...the first one, after your dip, is right at the coverline and I think FF isn't going to count it...if you raise that first post dip temp a tad, I bet you get your OV day or you can wait until tomorrow.


----------



## Viking15

BF, that just means Dmom will have fun divining where they should be. :haha: I normally o cd 13 or 14 and since I eventually got the temp rise I feel confident that it happened, just not positive when it happened.


----------



## Viking15

I think Sunday morning I should have had my normal temp dip, but it was messed up by the alcohol and the disturbed sleep. So whatevs... :shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> I think Sunday morning I should have had my normal temp dip, but it was messed up by the alcohol and the disturbed sleep. So whatevs... :shrug:

:drunk::wine: :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Keeks :thumbup: time will tell and all that.... My trousers really do leave me feeling cut in half in all the wrong places - God!

Viking, I O'd CD13 (unlucky for some but hoping not for me!) AF due on Weds. Have to admit I'm not the best at POAS, for me I can ever see the point unless AF is late but hey girl you carry on, thinking good thoughts for you this cycle!!! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
> I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :growlmad:Damned AF :nope:
> 
> As Jax says, if you are just ovulating early this is not necessarily a problem, now I know you are President of the Can't Be Arsed Charting Society, but, is early ov a possibility these last couple of months?Click to expand...

Hi girls :wave:

Honestly, I don't log in for a day and it's all Ann Summers and camel toes! :haha:

Jax - fingers crossed your non symptom spotting symptoms turn out to be something fab :thumbup:

Hope everyone else is doing ok?

Dmom glad to see the :shhh: went ok :hugs:

I keep thinking it is Friday for some reason, most annoying :grr:

My AF decided to hold off another day or so and has now arrived in full technicolour glory! So it's onto the next cycle but at least it's 27 days this month rather than the 24 of last so I'm feeling an little less worried! :wacko:

And yes NS, as I am president of CBACS you know my feelings towards me charting *BUT*.......I might just give it a try this month to see how I do, but I'm not happy about it! :growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## LLbean

oh Jax...mine are BEYOND tight too and now with progesterone injections I am sure it won't get better any time soon LOL

Good morning beautiful ladies!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Tessie, charting isn't as bad as you think...take your temp and put it in a chart. That's it.:thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

It's the principle Dmom, NS tried to lure me to the dark side many moons ago but I resisted her relentless pusher techniques! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, but you save a lot of frustration...you could just temp to confirm OV and let it go after that.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
> I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :growlmad:Damned AF :nope:
> 
> As Jax says, if you are just ovulating early this is not necessarily a problem, now I know you are President of the Can't Be Arsed Charting Society, but, is early ov a possibility these last couple of months?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> Honestly, I don't log in for a day and it's all Ann Summers and camel toes! :haha:
> 
> Jax - fingers crossed your non symptom spotting symptoms turn out to be something fab :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> 
> Dmom glad to see the :shhh: went ok :hugs:
> 
> I keep thinking it is Friday for some reason, most annoying :grr:
> 
> My AF decided to hold off another day or so and has now arrived in full technicolour glory! So it's onto the next cycle but at least it's 27 days this month rather than the 24 of last so I'm feeling an little less worried! :wacko:
> 
> And yes NS, as I am president of CBACS you know my feelings towards me charting *BUT*.......I might just give it a try this month to see how I do, but I'm not happy about it! :growlmad::growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

Tessie, :thumbup: I'll be your vice-president of CBACS as I don't do it either, can't get my head round it :wacko:


----------



## TessieTwo

It's a slippery slope, I'll be all month temping before you know it!


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, what's with the 'sad' feeling, surely not just because of the TWW board?? :haha::haha: Hope you're okay? :flower:
> 
> T, for your kitty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> Yeah, I'm ok Jax, thank you for asking :hugs: :flower:
> I'm just having a bit of a wallow on the sad side as I did a test today and it was a BFN. AF due on Friday and I've got that certain type of cramping that you just can't mistake, so 99.9% sure I'm out this month.
> 
> I'm slightly worried about my cycles as well as the last one was 24, the one before that was 26, and if I come on today then it's 25. I'm usually a 28 dayer and this has me a bit worried about why my cycle is changing :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :growlmad:Damned AF :nope:
> 
> As Jax says, if you are just ovulating early this is not necessarily a problem, now I know you are President of the Can't Be Arsed Charting Society, but, is early ov a possibility these last couple of months?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi girls :wave:
> 
> Honestly, I don't log in for a day and it's all Ann Summers and camel toes! :haha:
> 
> Jax - fingers crossed your non symptom spotting symptoms turn out to be something fab :thumbup:
> 
> Hope everyone else is doing ok?
> 
> Dmom glad to see the :shhh: went ok :hugs:
> 
> I keep thinking it is Friday for some reason, most annoying :grr:
> 
> My AF decided to hold off another day or so and has now arrived in full technicolour glory! So it's onto the next cycle but at least it's 27 days this month rather than the 24 of last so I'm feeling an little less worried! :wacko:
> 
> And yes NS, as I am president of CBACS you know my feelings towards me charting *BUT*.......I might just give it a try this month to see how I do, but I'm not happy about it! :growlmad::growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Tessie, :thumbup: I'll be your vice-president of CBACS as I don't do it either, can't get my head round it :wacko:Click to expand...

Sounds like a plan Jax, we could get CBACS business cards!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Say what you want, but have you ever seen NS or myself question when we OV?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Tessie two ,so sorry af arrived ,and yes Temping is fab ,please try it and u will never look back :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, cd1?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, cd1?

Yes babes ,:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, cd1?
> 
> Yes babes ,:nope:Click to expand...

:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: T

I'm not going to stop temping even when I am not ttc just so that I know when AF will arrive :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

On the plus side I had an early ovulation and I had the lovely experience of the cooter tabs :haha::nope:,plus oh and I had the best :sex::sex::sex:ever last night ,o and I have just worked out that the only time I am horny is af eve :haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> On the plus side I had an early ovulation and I had the lovely experience of the cooter tabs :haha::nope:,plus oh and I had the best :sex::sex::sex:ever last night ,o and I have just worked out that the only time I am horny is af eve :haha::haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

s so difficult to buy ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

You know, in the States, a jumper is a dress.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> You know, in the States, a jumper is a dress.:haha:

Yea I got him a lovely pink dress ,he likes to dress up :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You know, in the States, a jumper is a dress.:haha:
> 
> Yea I got him a lovely pink dress ,he likes to dress up :haha:Click to expand...

We need pics!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You know, in the States, a jumper is a dress.:haha:
> 
> Yea I got him a lovely pink dress ,he likes to dress up :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> We need pics!:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:Just imagine elf in a pink dress and pink tights :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## LLbean

ok as close as I could find LOL
 



Attached Files:







blades_4.jpg
File size: 94.5 KB
Views: 0


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ok as close as I could find LOL

:rofl::rofl::rofl::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf wot are you going to Dubai for ,is it a Holiday?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf wot are you going to Dubai for ,is it a Holiday?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm going for a couple of things - there is a music festival for 10 days where I have had a tent selling my paintings for the last 6 years and it is usually the best event of the year in terms of sales so I am hoping to sell some big paintings that I am going to do when I get there. Then there is a golf tournament - the Dubai Desert Classic and I am going to be a marshall for that (holding up the quiet please sign etc) which I really enjoy doing as it is good exercise in the sun and you get to meet some of the players :happydance::happydance: last year I got Tiger to sign my hat lol :thumbup:

ETA will be there from 3rd to 29th Feb :)


----------



## Desperado167

Bf omg that sounds fab ,should I look out for you on tv then :haha:,:hugs:I hope u have a lovely time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok am away to peel some potatoes ,:dohh:Talk later ladies ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, isn't this why you have kids?:haha:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone! Sorry just start showing myself around here and then go awol again--lol I've been super busy at home and at work trying to meet a project deadline for tomorrow--I had a few minutes so wanted to pop in and say hi--DH is on course tonight so hope to catch up on here! :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi peanut :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok potatoes peeled Vegs cut and boiling and chicken in the oven :thumbup:Pp :flower::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HI


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

How are you all ladies? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Today I had to work overtime... stupid me! I forgot that I was on a late shift and I booked myself a group to teach first thing in the morning! :dohh::dohh::nope: And I still had to finish late! I can´t believe I have given my employer 2 extra hours and for free!!! 

I feel so :sleep:

Friday tomorrow though :happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone doing? Appart from dressing hubbies in pink dresses or "Jumpers" :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:wave:Hi everyone

Having a prick of a week at work this week :wacko: apart from that not much to report, it's been trying to snow here all day and very :cold: :Scotland: out there.

Really not much to report, I'm getting my eyebrows threaded tomorrow and apparently it's hella painful (I only found this out AFTER I booked it :haha) so we will see how that goes, I generally don't "do" pain.

Despie I'm sorry AF got you, but I know you were fed up waiting :hugs:

I went shoe shopping after work and came home empty handed everything smart is massively high heeled and I never did learn to walk in stilettos, I'm a tall girl and grew up in a country of short men :dohh::-k

And in case you haven't all guessed I can't talk about TTC anymore :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ns, I got my eyebrows threaded for the first time tree months ago ,it really isn't that sore just a little bit stingy and if u are a wimp put some bonjela mouth gel on it ,that should numb the area a bit ,:thumbup:It's pretty cold here today too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi:
> 
> How are you all ladies? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Today I had to work overtime... stupid me! I forgot that I was on a late shift and I booked myself a group to teach first thing in the morning! :dohh::dohh::nope: And I still had to finish late! I can´t believe I have given my employer 2 extra hours and for free!!!
> 
> I feel so :sleep:
> 
> Friday tomorrow though :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone doing? Appart from dressing hubbies in pink dresses or "Jumpers" :haha::haha::haha:

Awk babes ,u need a break ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am a lunatic for working all those hours every week! I just do it for now as once I have a :baby: I will quit the day one after my maternity leave and then carry one with the univesity teaching, as then G can look after the lo in the evening. All well planned but all that work is killing me :nope:


----------



## NorthStar

Bonjela it is, I do have some of that in the house :haha:

I am getting my hair done as well tomorrow, I need good hair right now, nothing like having nice swishy hair to cheer a girl up :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Bonjela it is, I do have some of that in the house :haha:
> 
> I am getting my hair done as well tomorrow, I need good hair right now, nothing like having nice swishy hair to cheer a girl up :thumbup:

Love getting my hair done ,haven't had it done since before Xmas ,are u having a colour or cut!?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am a lunatic for working all those hours every week! I just do it for now as once I have a :baby: I will quit the day one after my maternity leave and then carry one with the univesity teaching, as then G can look after the lo in the evening. All well planned but all that work is killing me :nope:

U are a lunatic cos it's causing you so much stress :growlmad:Sounds like a good plan thou :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

I want swingy hair...I :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL no colour this time girls, just a trim and blow dry.

But nothing like a proper hairdresser blow dry hey, I'd pay money to learn how to do my own hair properly. 

T sounds like a trip to the hairdresser for you next week? Do you have 5pm website or groupon or kgbdeals for Belfast? We get some amazing beauty deals for Glasgow in those websites.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> LOL no colour this time girls, just a trim and blow dry.
> 
> But nothing like a proper hairdresser blow dry hey, I'd pay money to learn how to do my own hair properly.
> 
> T sounds like a trip to the hairdresser for you next week? Do you have 5pm website or groupon or kgbdeals for Belfast? We get some amazing beauty deals for Glasgow in those websites.

I love that feeling wen u cum out and it feels all fluffy ,not sure with the deals babes ,but there's a new hairdressers called bellaire and it's brilliant and costs ten pounds and lasts a few days :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Have a look at those websites as well babes, they sometimes do packages so you can go in for a bit of an MOT :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Have a look at those websites as well babes, they sometimes do packages so you can go in for a bit of an MOT :haha:

My god I do need a complete overhaul :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

LOL from a pedi to a blow dry I meant :rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> Have a look at those websites as well babes, they sometimes do packages so you can go in for a bit of an MOT :haha:
> 
> My god I do need a complete overhaul :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> LOL from a pedi to a blow dry I meant :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I have to head to bed as oh is looking for a repeat of last night and I am way too tired so I am gonna head up to bed before him so that I am fast asleep when he comes up :thumbup::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::sleep:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Looks like I missed all the fun this afternoon. I was busy working. :growlmad: 
T, in sorry about AF :hugs: I'm glad you are going to bed early. :winkwink:
BF, maybe Tiger can be your baby daddy???? Cha-ching! 
Sus, you need some serious me time. :hugs:
NS, stay warm! Sorry you are missing the last three days. That is pants. 
:haha: I'm American but I'm picking up all these British sayings!!!! Bullocks. Pants. Bloody. Knickers. Now I just need to pick up the sweet accent!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Looks like I missed all the fun this afternoon. I was busy working. :growlmad:
> T, in sorry about AF :hugs: I'm glad you are going to bed early. :winkwink:
> BF, maybe Tiger can be your baby daddy???? Cha-ching!
> Sus, you need some serious me time. :hugs:
> NS, stay warm! Sorry you are missing the last three days. That is pants.
> :haha: I'm American but I'm picking up all these British sayings!!!! Bullocks. Pants. Bloody. Knickers. Now I just need to pick up the sweet accent!

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:this really mde me chuckle


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,happy fridayv:happydance::happydance:,started my fertilaid and she oak again this morning and I feel bloody fantastic :dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:.oh is going to work and I desperately need to do the house ,,n.s have a wonderful pampering day ,jax and Keeks ,were are u both ,hope u are ok ,b ,hope u got some sleep last nite babes ,llbean hope you get some wonderful news ,Viking and sus ,hope the weekend brings u some lovely much deserved rest ,Anna mm indigo Jodes bf indigo sum peacebaby ss Tessie pp ,garnet ,haven't heard from u in a bit hope all is well babes ,I know I have prob missed someone ,sorry and all have a lovely day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning

Viking you made me :rofl: too - great plan on the Tiger baby daddy! :haha:

And I'm glad there was a full stop between Bloody and Pants :haha::haha:

Not much to report here. My chart is looking very pretty :haha: but I'm sure that is as far as it goes!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning
> 
> Viking you made me :rofl: too - great plan on the Tiger baby daddy! :haha:
> 
> And I'm glad there was a full stop between Bloody and Pants :haha::haha:
> 
> Not much to report here. My chart is looking very pretty :haha: but I'm sure that is as far as it goes!

Morning gorgeous ,:flower:Your chart IS looking very pretty ,wen do u test !how do u feel ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg just heard on the news three newborn babies have died in the hospital I gave birth in due to a bacterial infection ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:Omg how heartbreaking going thru all the nine months and then your precious baby being taken from u due to bacteria :growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, that is absolutely horrific! :cry:
BF, I think I may have stumbled on to something here!!!! 
I finally got some crosshairs, but I disagree with them. I think I Oed CD 14. So thanks to the temp cock up my chart is off. :haha: another Britishism!!!! I love them!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning gorgeous ladies! 
Hope y'all are well :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Despie, that's so sad and worrying, the decline of maternity services in this country is horrifying. No wonder people are paying to have private care :nope:. 
Viking your post made me chuckle :haha:.
BF yay for pretty charts, we know they don't mean nothing but they're nice to look at.
Jax, jodes, dmom, tessie, pup, LL, garnet, indigo, anna, sus hope you girls are all well.

I'm going to be a lady what lunches today and I am going to have cake! In other news I have a feeling my OH is going to come home from work with the kitty today. LOL. I'm watching Jeremy Vyle and one of the women is called Melina - this made me roffle as "malaena" is a medical term for black stools. Small things.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning
> 
> Viking you made me :rofl: too - great plan on the Tiger baby daddy! :haha:
> 
> And I'm glad there was a full stop between Bloody and Pants :haha::haha:
> 
> Not much to report here. My chart is looking very pretty :haha: but I'm sure that is as far as it goes!
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,:flower:Your chart IS looking very pretty ,wen do u test !how do u feel ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Think I will test on Sunday :thumbup: Feel nothing different from all the dodgy non-symptoms I have had before :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> Omg just heard on the news three newborn babies have died in the hospital I gave birth in due to a bacterial infection ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:Omg how heartbreaking going thru all the nine months and then your precious baby being taken from u due to bacteria :growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry:

T that is terrible, I saw something about it on the news and thought the same thing - how terrible, can you imagine if those parents had taken years to conceive or they had done IVF or something it is just impossible to imagine :cry::cry:



Viking15 said:


> Despie, that is absolutely horrific! :cry:
> BF, I think I may have stumbled on to something here!!!!
> I finally got some crosshairs, but I disagree with them. I think I Oed CD 14. So thanks to the temp cock up my chart is off. :haha: another Britishism!!!! I love them!

Definitely a cock up I think Viking :haha: I agree with cd14 :thumbup:



keekeesaurus said:


> Morning gorgeous ladies!
> Hope y'all are well :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> Despie, that's so sad and worrying, the decline of maternity services in this country is horrifying. No wonder people are paying to have private care :nope:.
> Viking your post made me chuckle :haha:.
> BF yay for pretty charts, we know they don't mean nothing but they're nice to look at.
> Jax, jodes, dmom, tessie, pup, LL, garnet, indigo, anna, sus hope you girls are all well.
> 
> I'm going to be a lady what lunches today and I am going to have cake! In other news I have a feeling my OH is going to come home from work with the kitty today. LOL. I'm watching Jeremy Vyle and one of the women is called Melina - this made me roffle as "malaena" is a medical term for black stools. Small things.

Ooh hark at you lady what lunches :haha: And what a shame about her name - bet she is common as muck though :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, try and discard the temp for Sunday and see if your OV day moves...I don't agree with FF on this one.:wacko:

T that is just awful.:cry:


----------



## TessieTwo

https://www.dailymail.co.uk/tvshowbiz/article-2089162/Michael-Fassbender-appears-shirtless-W-magazine.html

He may have a silly name but that Mr Fassbender is a fine piece of man flesh, if only I was TTC with him :happydance: 

Happy Friday ladies! :wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi TT :hi:

Bit too sculpted for my tastes (and young lol) :haha::haha: but can see the attraction!


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning BF!

I don't usually like a massively scuplted torso either, but in this case I'll make an exception! :thumbup:
I'm sure Mr Fassbender would be SO relieved to hear that :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Say what you want, but have you ever seen NS or myself question when we OV?:haha::hugs:

Due to intense peer pressure I've finally given in! I took my temp this morning, then was informed by NS that I didn't need to temp during AF! :grr: :haha:

But as she said I can get used to doing it over the next few days so it's all good :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I totally agree, TT!


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> I totally agree, TT!


Well there's a surprise! :haha: :haha:

When my alarm went off at 6.05am I wasn't quite as impressed with the idea I can assure you! :sleep::sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

For the weekend, you can get up as usual and just adjust the temps...I never had an issue with that.


----------



## TessieTwo

Ok, well I'll work it out as I go along I suppose, quite interested in seeing how it pans out actually, don't tell NS that though :shhh: as she'll be all :smug: :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

She's giddy with excitement already! LOL


----------



## Viking15

I like to temp all cycle otherwise I get out of the habit and start forgetting. I was mostly WTT last cycle but started temping again anyhow. I wonder if I had kept temping until the mc if I would have realized there was a problem earlier. So many what ifs. 
I like temping. I like having an idea of what is going on. Go TT! Now if we could just turn Jax to the dark side. 
Dmom, I will see what discarding the temp does. I already marked alcohol and sleep deprived and it opened up my circle. So who knows. Let's see!


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> She's giddy with excitement already! LOL

She'll be noting this down in her "Dark Side" notebook, another one turned. Now just CBACS vice president Jax to get! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking15 said:


> I like to temp all cycle otherwise I get out of the habit and start forgetting. I was mostly WTT last cycle but started temping again anyhow. I wonder if I had kept temping until the mc if I would have realized there was a problem earlier. So many what ifs.
> I like temping. I like having an idea of what is going on. Go TT! Now if we could just turn Jax to the dark side.
> Dmom, I will see what discarding the temp does. I already marked alcohol and sleep deprived and it opened up my circle. So who knows. Let's see!

Viking :hugs: :hugs: don't beat youself up with the what ifs, easier said than done I know


----------



## Viking15

Oh Lord that made it worse. Dotted crosshairs and o day on cd 12. Wtf?


----------



## Viking15

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> She's giddy with excitement already! LOL
> 
> She'll be noting this down in her "Dark Side" notebook, another one turned. Now just CBACS vice president Jax to get! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Oh Lord that made it worse. Dotted crosshairs and o day on cd 12. Wtf?

Easy fix, take out the EWCM, after the OV day...FF doesn't like fertile CM after OV day.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lord that made it worse. Dotted crosshairs and o day on cd 12. Wtf?
> 
> Easy fix, take out the EWCM, after the OV day...FF doesn't like fertile CM after OV day.:growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

Do you think I really Oed CD12? I don't think so. No + opk until cd13.


----------



## dachsundmom

I think it's probably very right between CD13-14...like CD13.5

You can manually override it, if you like.


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I like to temp all cycle otherwise I get out of the habit and start forgetting. I was mostly WTT last cycle but started temping again anyhow. I wonder if I had kept temping until the mc if I would have realized there was a problem earlier. So many what ifs.
> I like temping. I like having an idea of what is going on. Go TT! Now if we could just turn Jax to the dark side.
> Dmom, I will see what discarding the temp does. I already marked alcohol and sleep deprived and it opened up my circle. So who knows. Let's see!
> 
> Viking :hugs: :hugs: don't beat youself up with the what ifs, easier said than done I knowClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon everyone ,any word from jax ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Baldwins for the she oak butterfly ,:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Baldwins for the she oak butterfly ,:thumbup:

Thanks hon. will check it out :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Baldwins for the she oak butterfly ,:thumbup:
> 
> Thanks hon. will check it out :hugs:Click to expand...

I love it m ,I only started it last month but my cycle was the shortest it's been in a long time and I o the earliest ever ,am feeling much better now since starting the f.a again ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks ,did u buy any new underwear yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey despie! Sounds like the she oak is doing you a lot of good :thumbup:. 
I haven't bought any underwear yet but found this site www.sparklingstrawberry.com which has some really lovely stuff. Some of it's a bit Jordanesque but the burlesque section is gorgeous. Too much stuff though, I can't decide! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Just don't wear any...I find that to be the best anyway, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto....:haha:

Braless helps, too....:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Ditto....:haha:
> 
> Braless helps, too....:winkwink:

:thumbup: I don't own one.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

God I hate bras! :growlmad:

But it's other chicks that want other women to wear them...


----------



## keekeesaurus

I put on my wonderbra this morning and shoved my cleavage in my OHs face to wake him up. All I got was 'jesus, you nearly had my eye out'. I always look forward to BRT (bra removal time.)


----------



## Sus09

Hello:hi:

How is everyone?

T, I am feeling a bit better today, just :sleep: as I worked overtime again:nope: I heard the news of the babies in the news :cry:

Vicking, you are right. I do need some me time, when I get some time it ends up I am doing things for others :wacko: I need to plan my time better. And I am glad that you are getting used to the British lingo :haha: 

Dmom, Now I am envious. NO BRA!!!!!! I wish I could say that, specially now with my sore boobs! 

Indi, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeks, Tanks for the website :thumbup: there are too many nice things there to choose from though! Blimey I can´t believ your hubby just said that when you showed him your lovely :holly:

lots of hugs for all the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

FF has given me Ovulation :haha: With PMS one week prior to ov, ov date almost 3 days after positive opk and tons of CM after Ov lol, thank god I know I am having a hormone imbalance...


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:. My OH now refers to my tatas as my WMDs :haha:.


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I put on my wonderbra this morning and shoved my cleavage in my OHs face to wake him up. All I got was 'jesus, you nearly had my eye out'. I always look forward to BRT (bra removal time.)

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

T,:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T,:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hi gorgeous ,missed you ,indigo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:So so lovely to have u here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:

Have you read LL's journal yet?


----------



## Indigo77

:hi: 

:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Have you read LL's journal yet?

No wots the news


----------



## LLbean

hey there!!!

Sorry I was a bit preoccupied so I was reading but not writing.

The embryologist called with the report and here we go again...only ONE passed...sigh... Good grief I hope that ONE is truly a healthy one.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> hey there!!!
> 
> Sorry I was a bit preoccupied so I was reading but not writing.
> 
> The embryologist called with the report and here we go again...only ONE passed...sigh... Good grief I hope that ONE is truly a healthy one.

I am hoping with all of my heart for you that this one will be your darling beautiful :baby::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hi:
> 
> :hug:

Indigo I can't begin to explain to you how much I miss you and how much happier I am wen I know u are here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey despie! Sounds like the she oak is doing you a lot of good :thumbup:.
> I haven't bought any underwear yet but found this site www.sparklingstrawberry.com which has some really lovely stuff. Some of it's a bit Jordanesque but the burlesque section is gorgeous. Too much stuff though, I can't decide! :hugs:

Very much like Anne summers :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone

No need for nice lingerie for me as is a terrible cd1 uggh! oh well charge on! Just got home from work--bad snowstorm today verrrry slippery but yay dd piano and violin cancelled so do not have to venture out again. Off now to shovel the drive way! Hope to be back on tonight if dd and dh allow me to lol. Have a lovely day/evening everyone :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T,:happydance::happydance::happydance: :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Sus sorry u are still tired babes ,can u get to relax over the weekend?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey pup! :hi:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> hey there!!!
> 
> Sorry I was a bit preoccupied so I was reading but not writing.
> 
> The embryologist called with the report and here we go again...only ONE passed...sigh... Good grief I hope that ONE is truly a healthy one.


:hugs::hugs::hugs: you know I am praying for wee one (def a super baby there)


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone
> 
> No need for nice lingerie for me as is a terrible cd1 uggh! oh well charge on! Just got home from work--bad snowstorm today verrrry slippery but yay dd piano and violin cancelled so do not have to venture out again. Off now to shovel the drive way! Hope to be back on tonight if dd and dh allow me to lol. Have a lovely day/evening everyone :hugs:

Sorry about af babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey pup! :hi:

:hi: keeks!


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Everyone
> 
> No need for nice lingerie for me as is a terrible cd1 uggh! oh well charge on! Just got home from work--bad snowstorm today verrrry slippery but yay dd piano and violin cancelled so do not have to venture out again. Off now to shovel the drive way! Hope to be back on tonight if dd and dh allow me to lol. Have a lovely day/evening everyone :hugs:
> 
> Sorry about af babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thanks desp makes me feel better--I was rooting for you too! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never shoveled a drive way in my life.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Pup, sorry to hear about AF :hugs:

Despie, I am going to try, unfortunately I have to prepare and mark my Univesisty students´assesments :nope: However I am also planning to read a lot. I love the kindle G bought for me, I read loads again! :thumbup:

How are you feeling today gorgeous?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi: Pup, sorry to hear about AF :hugs:
> 
> Despie, I am going to try, unfortunately I have to prepare and mark my Univesisty students´assesments :nope: However I am also planning to read a lot. I love the kindle G bought for me, I read loads again! :thumbup:
> 
> How are you feeling today gorgeous?

Def feeling much better .had lunch with my friend,then took the kids out to the park for a run about then my aunt and uncle came for dinner ,they have just gone home and kids are watching Disney movies ,:thumbup:Could g not mark the assessments for you?:haha:The students would prob get much better marks :haha:And u could get a rest ,:thumbup:Perfect ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I love my kindle too ,I got a pink one last Xmas ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I have a pink one as well!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You know what? at the end of each course I get G to sit and sort my assessments and write the marks on the report sheets :haha::blush: Bless him! he does it without moaning. He is so good in many ways!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I have a pink one as well!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> You know what? at the end of each course I get G to sit and sort my assessments and write the marks on the report sheets :haha::blush: Bless him! he does it without moaning. He is so good in many ways!

So he has some good points then too ?:haha:only joking babes ,wasn't it great just to have indigo around for a short while ,hope she's ok ,:hugs:Gosh am so glad it's the weekend and I get to stay in bed after six in the morning :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, he does every now and again :haha::haha::haha::winkwink:

It was great to have Indigo around, I love her sense of humour, she always puts a smile on my face! Indi! visit us more often! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yeah, he does every now and again :haha::haha::haha::winkwink:
> 
> It was great to have Indigo around, I love her sense of humour, she always puts a smile on my face! Indi! visit us more often! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know it's like she brings the place to life ,:happydance::happydance:And yes she makes me laugh too ,just the tonic we need ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite ladies ,am retiring early tonight :sleep::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nitynite Despie!


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> I've never shoveled a drive way in my life.:haha:

Lucky you!--2hrs of forced excercise--yay!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lovely ladies ,yay for Saturday and a lie in ,:happydance::happydance:Just hung all the uniforms on the line and it's started to rain :dohh:But am heading to my lovely sils today and tomorrow my oh is 47 ,we were planning to go to the red panda ,a local Chinese restaurant and just heard its been closed a year .apparently someone choked in the restaurant and was brought to hospital and they found a dog chip lodged in their throat,omg ,how sick is that ,then the same week three or four people were admitted with food poisoning and they also had dog meat in their stomachs :nope:those poor poor dogs :cry::cry:So how's everyone today ?any plans ?have a lovely dy ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Viking15 said:


> Looks like I missed all the fun this afternoon. I was busy working. :growlmad:
> T, in sorry about AF :hugs: I'm glad you are going to bed early. :winkwink:
> BF, maybe Tiger can be your baby daddy???? Cha-ching!
> Sus, you need some serious me time. :hugs:
> NS, stay warm! Sorry you are missing the last three days. That is pants.
> :haha: I'm American but I'm picking up all these British sayings!!!! Bullocks. Pants. Bloody. Knickers. Now I just need to pick up the sweet accent!

I just about spat my latte of the laptop at that one Viking :haha: yes you are becoming immersed in British culture alright :winkwink::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Northstar,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Good morning gorgeous ,how did your pampering day go ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I have good, bouncy hair T :thumbup::happydance:

But, I wont' lie to you, eyebrow threading hurts like buggery :growlmad::cry:

I think I'll stick to waxing in the future :haha:

But, it feels so nice ot be all groomed again, just in time for 2 days of TTC sex :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I have good, bouncy hair T :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> But, I wont' lie to you, eyebrow threading hurts like buggery :growlmad::cry:
> 
> I think I'll stick to waxing in the future :haha:
> 
> But, it feels so nice ot be all groomed again, just in time for 2 days of TTC sex :wacko:

Awk Hun sorry u were in pain ,:growlmad:But I bet you look gorgeous ,:kiss:Have u had a positive opk yet ?your temp looks like its going down :thumbup:O and I love bouncy hair ,wot did oh think?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> hurts like buggery :growlmad::


Another charming Britishism for Viking there! :haha:

And I realised I did you a great wrong yesterday NS, you wouldn't have a "Dark Side" notebook :nope: you would ,of course, have a dark side spreadsheet! :haha:

Morning Despie :hi:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning!

NS, sounds great apart from the threading :growlmad::nope: - gla you and OH are lined up with the timing this month :thumbup:

T, yuk about the Chinese :sick: - can't believe people can get away with that in the UK :nope: poor dogs :cry:

TT :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> NorthStar said:
> 
> 
> hurts like buggery :growlmad::
> 
> 
> Another charming Britishism for Viking there! :haha:
> 
> And I realised I did you a great wrong yesterday NS, you wouldn't have a "Dark Side" notebook :nope: you would ,of course, have a dark side spreadsheet! :haha:
> 
> Morning Despie :hi:Click to expand...

Morning gorgeous ,:haha::haha::haha:U make me laugh ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning!
> 
> NS, sounds great apart from the threading :growlmad::nope: - gla you and OH are lined up with the timing this month :thumbup:
> 
> T, yuk about the Chinese :sick: - can't believe people can get away with that in the UK :nope: poor dogs :cry:
> 
> TT :haha::haha:

I know m ,it's disgusting ,:nope:How are u feeling today?:hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

The thing with waxing vs threading (eyebrows) is that waxing yeah it hurts but it's quick, whereas threading, it takes a lot longer. 

Threading is supposed to be better for the skin, but I have decided IDC about my eyebrow skin :haha:

Yeah my temps are heading down, but haven't had a positive opk yet, I leave Monday morning so I'd better ov very soon.

A Dark Side Spreadsheet yes, I love a good spreadsheet :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:

T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> The thing with waxing vs threading (eyebrows) is that waxing yeah it hurts but it's quick, whereas threading, it takes a lot longer.
> 
> Threading is supposed to be better for the skin, but I have decided IDC about my eyebrow skin :haha:
> 
> Yeah my temps are heading down, but haven't had a positive opk yet, I leave Monday morning so I'd better ov very soon.
> 
> A Dark Side Spreadsheet yes, I love a good spreadsheet :haha:

That's the reason I started doing it as I already have droopy eyebrows :nope::haha:Fixed that opk becomes positive ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Are u heading to London on Monday!.?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Which you can of course convert into a lovely chart! :haha: A simple visual tool to show you how many you still have to turn. What self respecting despot would require more?


----------



## TessieTwo

BF don't worry about the :wine: we all need to let our hair down during the trauma of TTC! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:

Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:
> 
> Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon :hugs::hugs: I can see what you are saying but I just think the temps are too low - before I did the soy I would have temps in the 36.8 range for a few days at least and for the last 3 months I don't think I have got near it so I feel like either I have messed my hormones up with the soy or else the dreaded peri-M is approaching :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Sus09

Morning you all gorgeous ladies!:flower:

Well,almost afternoonn :haha::blush:

Butterfly! your chart looks good! :hugs:

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

How is everybody today, I can´t stop thinking about LL[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

I feel great today, I am stuck by my computer desiging the listening exams for my students :nope: However there is a positive and it is that I can be here more today :happydance:

I am having a weird chart, which I find amazing, we stopped having sex before I got a positive OPK as doc said not to TTC this cycle, and my temps seem to jump up all the time! I think I am becoming a chart freak now as I am amazed by it :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:
> 
> Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs::hugs: I can see what you are saying but I just think the temps are too low - before I did the soy I would have temps in the 36.8 range for a few days at least and for the last 3 months I don't think I have got near it so I feel like either I have messed my hormones up with the soy or else the dreaded peri-M is approaching :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

My temps have been the same but it is much colder too babes ,bloody soy ,:nope:U have put me right off it :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:
> 
> Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs::hugs: I can see what you are saying but I just think the temps are too low - before I did the soy I would have temps in the 36.8 range for a few days at least and for the last 3 months I don't think I have got near it so I feel like either I have messed my hormones up with the soy or else the dreaded peri-M is approaching :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been the same but it is much colder too babes ,bloody soy ,:nope:U have put me right off it :growlmad::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Actually you have a good point T, it has been quite cold this winter (for me :haha:) - I have had 2 duvets on for the past month and put a heater on before I go to bed plus my pajamas (and sometimes and extra t-shirt and bedsocks :haha::haha::haha:) so maybe that is it. 

Sorry I have put you off the soy - I know some people have success with it but I guess maybe I am thinking that at my age it is a bit much to be messing with my hormones :dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning you all gorgeous ladies!:flower:
> 
> Well,almost afternoonn :haha::blush:
> 
> Butterfly! your chart looks good! :hugs:
> 
> T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> How is everybody today, I can´t stop thinking about LL[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> I feel great today, I am stuck by my computer desiging the listening exams for my students :nope: However there is a positive and it is that I can be here more today :happydance:
> 
> I am having a weird chart, which I find amazing, we stopped having sex before I got a positive OPK as doc said not to TTC this cycle, and my temps seem to jump up all the time! I think I am becoming a chart freak now as I am amazed by it :haha::haha:

Morning gorgeous,:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Lol on the chart freak :haha:I am so relieved not to be charting for a week ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

The funny thing is that the lady doctor asked me to chart this and next cycle so that they could see it and compare it with the test results and scans in February. And knowing I am not TTC i find it amusing to see what my temps are doing! God, I need to get a life!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:
> 
> Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs::hugs: I can see what you are saying but I just think the temps are too low - before I did the soy I would have temps in the 36.8 range for a few days at least and for the last 3 months I don't think I have got near it so I feel like either I have messed my hormones up with the soy or else the dreaded peri-M is approaching :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been the same but it is much colder too babes ,bloody soy ,:nope:U have put me right off it :growlmad::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you have a good point T, it has been quite cold this winter (for me :haha:) - I have had 2 duvets on for the past month and put a heater on before I go to bed plus my pajamas (and sometimes and extra t-shirt and bedsocks :haha::haha::haha:) so maybe that is it.
> 
> Sorry I have put you off the soy - I know some people have success with it but I guess maybe I am thinking that at my age it is a bit much to be messing with my hormones :dohh::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

That's my fear m ,that my cycle will be messed up ,lol on all the extra blankets and clothes .my youngest got up this morning with her pjs on and two dressing gowns ,two socks and slippers ,and then brought down her duvet :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sus09 said:


> The funny thing is that the lady doctor asked me to chart this and next cycle so that they could see it and compare it with the test results and scans in February. And knowing I am not TTC i find it amusing to see what my temps are doing! God, I need to get a life!:haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha: I love charting - like you say Sus, it is inteesting to see what is happening to your body :thumbup:

Where is B this morning? Hopefully she is having a bit of sleep for once :growlmad::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> The funny thing is that the lady doctor asked me to chart this and next cycle so that they could see it and compare it with the test results and scans in February. And knowing I am not TTC i find it amusing to see what my temps are doing! God, I need to get a life!:haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> NS, FX that you O in the next two days then :thumbup:
> 
> T, feeling fine thanks. Nothing unusual so had a couple of glasses of wine last night at my friend's - afraid to say I am acting like I am not in the TWW right now as I have given up hope lol! :nope:
> 
> Damn your chart is looking good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon :hugs::hugs: I can see what you are saying but I just think the temps are too low - before I did the soy I would have temps in the 36.8 range for a few days at least and for the last 3 months I don't think I have got near it so I feel like either I have messed my hormones up with the soy or else the dreaded peri-M is approaching :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> My temps have been the same but it is much colder too babes ,bloody soy ,:nope:U have put me right off it :growlmad::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Actually you have a good point T, it has been quite cold this winter (for me :haha:) - I have had 2 duvets on for the past month and put a heater on before I go to bed plus my pajamas (and sometimes and extra t-shirt and bedsocks :haha::haha::haha:) so maybe that is it.
> 
> Sorry I have put you off the soy - I know some people have success with it but I guess maybe I am thinking that at my age it is a bit much to be messing with my hormones :dohh::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That's my fear m ,that my cycle will be messed up ,lol on all the extra blankets and clothes .my youngest got up this morning with her pjs on and two dressing gowns ,two socks and slippers ,and then brought down her duvet :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: at your youngest :haha:

yes I guess we have to weigh up the odds of trying something different in the hope it will work or not trying it cos it will mess us up, it's always a tough call :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf ,I worried sick last month before I tried the cooter tabs ,and the whole two weeks I was on them I was an emotional mess and then the day before I stopped using them I started to feel great :dohh:But my af is really heavy and draining and I feel light headed :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, where is B?
Hope as you say, still sleeping!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yeah, where is B?
> Hope as you say, still sleeping!

She hasn't been sleeping well ,:nope:Bless her hope she's having a nice lie in ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies am away to bath the little ones and go to my lovely sils ,talk later ,love u all so much ,thanks for being my friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Here I am! I slept from 4-7, so I guess you could call it a lie in...:haha:

I missed too much and I am not going to say anything about dog meat.:cry::growlmad:

However, girls. it doesn't matter where you temps are on the chart, as long as you get some sort of thermal shift...high or low, makes no difference.

Here in the States, we are taught that a 'normal' body temp is 98.6...anything over 99 is a low-grade fever. Well, I can tell you, never in my charting life have I hit 98.6...I don't think there is any sort of 'normal.':wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Here I am! I slept from 4-7, so I guess you could call it a lie in...:haha:
> 
> I missed too much and I am not going to say anything about dog meat.:cry::growlmad:
> 
> However, girls. it doesn't matter where you temps are on the chart, as long as you get some sort of thermal shift...high or low, makes no difference.
> 
> Here in the States, we are taught that a 'normal' body temp is 98.6...anything over 99 is a low-grade fever. Well, I can tell you, never in my charting life have I hit 98.6...I don't think there is any sort of 'normal.':wacko:

B :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Was just about to log off ,glad to see u before I head out ,love u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning B!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw that T and M have big plans today...anyone else?

I think I am snowed in for the morning, maybe even the afternoon.


----------



## Sus09

No big plans for me, I am stuck here preparing assessments for the unversity:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, will you get a break on Sunday?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon lovelies! :hi:

I have no plans for today, I've just been up to our little house (the one I bought when I was a single gal, then when Mo, OH and Storm arrived it was way too small so we bought a bigger house but can't sell the little one so we're renting it out again - I think that about covers it) to have the carpets cleaned before new tenants moved in. They look ace and smell of apple cinnamon :thumbup:. Came home to clear up dog crap (I hate doing that, it's OHs job but he's gone to work and didn't have 'time'...jesus :growlmad:) and now I am debating doing some washing over a cup of coffee. My life is so rock 'n' roll.

I'm not charting until at least CD#8 and I'm finding it liberating! Free of the BBT and not trying to temp while the cat tries to bat the thermo out of my mouth :haha:.

Have a great day ladies! xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom, loving the new avatar and siggy :haha::haha::haha:.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I saw that T and M have big plans today...anyone else?
> 
> I think I am snowed in for the morning, maybe even the afternoon.

Yay, snow :happydance::happydance: :cold: :haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, will you get a break on Sunday?


That is why I am working hard today, so I can get a break tomorrow! 
Fortunately the weather here today is :scotland: :haha: so I don´t feel bad for not going out.


----------



## dachsundmom

So, I take it, you guys don't get weather extremes...not a lot of snow and not much heat...it's just typically some form of cool and damp?:nope:

Save Scotland, that just sound like hell. They've probably figured out some way to deep fry the snow there...:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah the weather is all a bit mediocre here - the occasional bit of snow (more if you are up north) and sometimes some hot days in the summer - it can be nice if you get blue skies even if it is not that warm but there aren't often any extremes of weather (where I am anyway). :cold:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you get a pretty autumn color change?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Do you get a pretty autumn color change?

Yes we do and that is one thing I really noticed when i came back from Dubai (sand, buildings, sand:haha:) that the autumn colours are really lovely especially on a nice clear sunny day :happydance:

OK here is a pic I took from my car :blush: - not great but was a lovely day :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and here is a pic I took at the weekend when i was in the Malvern Hills


----------



## dachsundmom

It is lovely!:happydance: I guess I have always pictured the UK warmer than what it really is bc of all the garden pics I see...maybe I should think of it as terminal spring, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> It is lovely!:happydance: I guess I have always pictured the UK warmer than what it really is bc of all the garden pics I see...maybe I should think of it as terminal spring, lol.

Yes, the gardens all look lovely because it always rains! :haha::haha: :rain::rain::rain:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It is lovely!:happydance: I guess I have always pictured the UK warmer than what it really is bc of all the garden pics I see...maybe I should think of it as terminal spring, lol.
> 
> Yes, the gardens all look lovely because it always rains! :haha::haha: :rain::rain::rain:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: Very true!


----------



## NorthStar

Ladies I'm not going to be around for the next week, I leave early Monday and tomorrow I want to concentrate on spending time with D, and I need to pack, and buy shoes :haha:

So :hugs: catch you all next weekend sometime!


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave: have a great week NS :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bye n.s ,have a great time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

NS, enjoy your time with DH! And have a good business trip. 
I love Ireland and the UK. I love all the green grass and pretty scenery. I am dying to take a Bed and Breakfast trip in Ireland. Again, no one has the time or money for that. 
I had a huge temp drop this morning. :wacko: FF took my CHs away. :dohh: So that rogue temp from my bender last weekend still haunts me. :haha: 
We are getting ready to head to the local dog beach. It's just a brackish bit of water and sand in the bay here where the river meets up with it. It faces some industrial port businesses so the view isn't very nice, but the dog doesn't care. I hope she will swim. It's not hot, but not cold. 72 right now. Perfect to me. This is when I like to be outside. We are belatedly celebrating my BFF's husband's birthday tonight. It's always so awkward because he is an alcoholic and won't go to rehab and makes my BFF kinda miserable. She's totally enabling it, and won't do anything about it. So. It's uncomfortable for me to watch him drink. I don't know what else to do about it. I've tried to get her to kick him out and move on, but she's not ready to do that. :shrug: So, I just limit my exposure to him. 
I hope all of you ladies enjoy the weekend. I'm on vacay, so I'll be around. 
How's LL? I need to check her journal.


----------



## Desperado167

,hope things get better for your friend babes u can only be there to support her and that's the best u can do :thumbup:,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Those silly hormones have kicked in again!:growlmad:

After feeling great all day I now feel down, stressed and a psychobitch again :trouble::finger::finger::finger::finger::cry::cry::nope:

And I still have another 10 days to wait for AF :cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus & T - :hug::hug::hug::hug:

BF....lovely pics :thumbup: I can't quite make out what the penis in the sky really is, though....?

Viking...how frustrating...my BFF from Uni is still with her alcoholic partner...I just couldn't stomach the constant madness :growlmad::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

B....Another demon dog? :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> B....Another demon dog? :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I like my demon doxies, lol


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b33b9da4.jpg:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:rofl::haha::haha::haha:

That's what my MIL's cat looks like. :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I like my demon doxies, lol

That's a doxie?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :rofl::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> That's what my MIL's cat looks like. :wacko:

That's wot my ass looks like after a tub of Ben n jerrys and two pieces of birthday cake :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, that's a long-haired doxie, lol


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie, loving the big ass cat (looks like a ginger version of my Mo :awww:) :rofl::hugs:

Viking :hugs: for you and your BFF. That's really sad. I couldn't do it either, I once went out with a guy with alcohol issues for a short while and it wasn't a good experience :nope:.

Sus :hugs: and damn those hormones. Cock off hormones and leave sus alone! :growlmad:

Dmom :hugs: lol, that doxie looks MAD.

Indi! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks ,:kiss:U feeling better lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Generally speaking, a lot of doxies are not pleasant critters...mine included.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hello lovelies, Viking all went well thanks for asking :D now we wait and see 

Big hugs to all of you Despie, Sus, BF, NS, Tessie, Dmom, Viking, Keekee, Indigo...omg did I miss someone? I know I did...

LOVE YOU ALL!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Keeks ,:kiss:U feeling better lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Much better thanks despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I had chicken chow mein and a chocolate doughnut for tea :thumbup:. Food works every time lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, that is an interesting combination, lol


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks ,:kiss:U feeling better lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Much better thanks despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I had chicken chow mein and a chocolate doughnut for tea :thumbup:. Food works every time lol.Click to expand...

Same here :haha: food makes me happy ,:haha:Glad u are feeling better,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, that is an interesting combination, lol

LOL, not at the same time :blush:. I had the doughnut for pudding :thumbup:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm trying to email a photo from my phone so that I can show you just why I have a fatass cat but I'm failing miserably :nope::growlmad:. I'm such a techspazz.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Keeks, that is an interesting combination, lol
> 
> LOL, not at the same time :blush:. I had the doughnut for pudding :thumbup:.Click to expand...

Wait, you had a doughnut and pudding for dessert?:wacko::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Keeks, that is an interesting combination, lol
> 
> LOL, not at the same time :blush:. I had the doughnut for pudding :thumbup:.Click to expand...
> 
> Wait, you had a doughnut and pudding for dessert?:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

LOL oh, you know what I mean! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> LOL oh, you know what I mean! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Can you have pudding for pudding?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> LOL oh, you know what I mean! :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Can you have pudding for pudding?Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite ladies ,up early to give oh his birthday present :winkwink:and then kiddies going to Sunday school ,nite nite ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Put a blanket under your knees so your arthritis doesn't bother you too much!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> BF....lovely pics :thumbup: I can't quite make out what the penis in the sky really is, though....?

:rofl::rofl:



dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> LOL oh, you know what I mean! :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Can you have pudding for pudding?Click to expand...

I always have pudding for pudding as only posh people have dessert :haha::haha:
Syrup sponge pudding is my favourite :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Put a blanket under your knees so your arthritis doesn't bother you too much!:haha::hugs:

And boy did he make me work hard as it was his birthday bj ,:nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

:thumbup:so how's everyone today ?bf and jax are u due to test ,where is jax :growlmad:Indigo hope u feel better today ,everyone else loads of love and hugs .xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi honey how are you doing? x


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi honey how are you doing? x

Am good thanks ,hubbies birthday today and if he tells me once more I am gonna kill him :growlmad::haha:He thinks it means he lies in bed and I run about after him ,hold on I do that everyday :haha::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> hubbies birthday today and if he tells me once more I am gonna kill him :growlmad::haha:He thinks it means he lies in bed and I run about after him ,hold on I do that everyday :haha::hugs:

:rofl:
Morning despie! :hugs:
Morning MM! :hugs:
Morning everyone! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning everyone:hi::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> hubbies birthday today and if he tells me once more I am gonna kill him :growlmad::haha:He thinks it means he lies in bed and I run about after him ,hold on I do that everyday :haha::hugs:
> 
> :rofl:
> Morning despie! :hugs:
> Morning MM! :hugs:
> Morning everyone! :hugs:Click to expand...

Morning our lovely Keeks ,my goodness it's cold enough to snow ,is it cold over there?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning everyone:hi::hug:

Morning lovely ,:flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie :hugs:
It's blowing a gale here and freezing cold, very :scotland: :cold:. I keep hearing that it's supposed to snow but nothing so far. Damn, I can't wait for spring.

Morning sus! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie :hugs:
> It's blowing a gale here and freezing cold, very :scotland: :cold:. I keep hearing that it's supposed to snow but nothing so far. Damn, I can't wait for spring.
> 
> Morning sus! :hugs:

Same here ,oh wanted me to put something nice on for him while the Kids are away at Sunday school so I put on my long johns :haha:it's way too cold to strip off :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:haha: I love my long johns :thumbup:. A girl's got to stay warm!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Maybe Ann Summers do crotchless long johns? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Maybe Ann Summers do crotchless long johns? :haha:

:haha::haha:I know they do crotchless pants and tights :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!

Despie Happy Birthday to hubby ...be nice to him but don't let him over do it either....men...

Gloomy cold here today too...yesterday we even had a tornado watch...just FAB!

Love to you all!


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d2962cc2.jpg. Our beautiful kitty :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d2962cc2.jpg. Our beautiful kitty :cry:

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Sus09

T, hope you had a great day celebrating your hubby´s:cake:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T, hope you had a great day celebrating your hubby´s:cake:

Haven't really done that much babes ,went to the movies last night ,visited my aunt today then did some shopping and home to bath kids and do ironing ,oh is really grumpy today ,his brothers coming tonight ,hope that cheers him up :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean and butterfly ,:flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Grumpy men:growlmad: Mine is grumpy as well!
hopefully yours will be ok once his brother is over! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Grumpy men:growlmad: Mine is grumpy as well!
> hopefully yours will be ok once his brother is over! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's wot pisses me off sus ,I know wen his brother comes he will be all happy and cheerful :shrug:


----------



## Sus09

Mine is the same, he gets all cheerful with everyone else, but keeps all the grumpyness for me!:growlmad: Men are grumpy anyway :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Mine is the same, he gets all cheerful with everyone else, but keeps all the grumpyness for me!:growlmad: Men are grumpy anyway :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:Did u know b had started a pregnancy journal?x


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is the same, he gets all cheerful with everyone else, but keeps all the grumpyness for me!:growlmad: Men are grumpy anyway :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Did u know b had started a pregnancy journal?xClick to expand...

what? where?? I missed it???


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Mine is the same, he gets all cheerful with everyone else, but keeps all the grumpyness for me!:growlmad: Men are grumpy anyway :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Did u know b had started a pregnancy journal?xClick to expand...
> 
> what? where?? I missed it???Click to expand...

Guess u found it :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Has she? where?


----------



## LLbean

I had to run for it!!! hahaha yes FOUND IT!!! thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Has she? where?

Just find one of her posts and click journal ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I found it!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Any word from jax ,I think her and bf are due to test tomorrow ,:hugs:Viking and garnet and sum :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Haven't seen Jax about - did find B's journal :yipee:

Yes, I will test tomorrow and eat my hat if I don't get a BFN :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Haven't seen Jax about - did find B's journal :yipee:
> 
> Yes, I will test tomorrow and eat my hat if I don't get a BFN :haha:

Your temps are still looking good babes ,best of luck anyways ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Haven't seen Jax about - did find B's journal :yipee:
> 
> Yes, I will test tomorrow and eat my hat if I don't get a BFN :haha:
> 
> Your temps are still looking good babes ,best of luck anyways ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon xxxxxxxxxxx :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think J has to be sly about checking in with us on the weekends, bc we are a total secret from her DH.:nope::haha:

Pee sticks tomorrow!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Good luck tomorrow ladies!!! FXd for you!!! We need some BFPs here... Been very quiet lately so let's get this going! Hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Jax and butterfly ,I love u ladies and am here wether it's a bfn or a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girls xxxxxx

Jax and BF good luck today xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning girls xxxxxx
> 
> Jax and BF good luck today xxxxx

Morning babes ,are u just heading to work?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yes, good luck bf and jax.

happy 'new week' everyone :happydance: and d. hope ur back to smiling this morning :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> yes, good luck bf and jax.
> 
> happy 'new week' everyone :happydance: and d. hope ur back to smiling this morning :hugs:

Morning sum ,so happy u came to see us ,have been feeling kinda lonely,u have made me smile ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> yes, good luck bf and jax.
> 
> happy 'new week' everyone :happydance: and d. hope ur back to smiling this morning :hugs:
> 
> Morning sum ,so happy u came to see us ,have been feeling kinda lonely,u have made me smile ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:flower: glad i made u smile. dh has been complaining with the opposite this weekend...:growlmad: he kept saying i can really tell you're coming on your period! i hate it when men say that! they think we can't ever be in a grump without it being af related (i have been a nightmare last few days for him though :haha: and yes af is looming i reckon :winkwink: ) no need to feel lonely, we're all here! :hugs:

don't know anyone elses plans but i plan to do some major house cleansing...i did crap all over the weekend and it's looking like it has been ransacked (i'm embarrased to admit :blush:) not got the energy yet today to do anything (i'm always like a zombie monday mornings) but in about an hr i'll be getting started.


----------



## Butterfly67

BFN for me as expected. Good Luck Jax :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> BFN for me as expected. Good Luck Jax :flower:

sorry bf:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

BF :hugs::hugs::hugs: Damn.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning again ,:flower:Well I am in bed in agony ,I have twisted a muscle in the base of my spine and it's awful ,I can't get dressed or go down stairs and am even struggling on the loo :nope:Sounds funny but it's so not :growlmad:I just hate being like this and I hate resting and being needy :trouble::trouble::trouble::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Despie that sounds so painful! I hope you get some rest and let it heal...and lots of water to help it too

BF sorry for today's test

Hi everyone


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, T.:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please take care of yourself.:flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:nope: i feel for you d. must be bad if it has taken you to bed. have you got some good painkillers?

remember you can take paracetamol with ibuprofen, they don't interfere with one another - the two will work together great if you've got some. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am taking paracetamol and ibuprofen ,I also have a heat rub and spray plus a heat pad on :shrug:Christ ladies it's driving me insane ,have two meetings tomorrow that I know I am gonna have to :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> I am taking paracetamol and ibuprofen ,I also have a heat rub and spray plus a heat pad on :shrug:Christ ladies it's driving me insane ,have two meetings tomorrow that I know I am gonna have to cancel plus am meant to be in the hospice shop :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Elizabeth ,It hurts like hell ,I wish I had of left those floors dirty :growlmad:Thank goodness it isn't my week of shagging :haha:Then I would really be in trouble :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T just take it easy and let it heal, plus yes keep on the painkillers. Hope it feels better soon hon, I know how you feel :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf am so sorry for your bfn .are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf am so sorry for your bfn .are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks hon, just need a few days to process I think and maybe try come up with a new plan. Just have to take what life throws and hope it is all for a reason :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs: 
Take care and get yourself better so you are ready for the BDing :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bf am so sorry for your bfn .are u ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks hon, just need a few days to process I think and maybe try come up with a new plan. Just have to take what life throws and hope it is all for a reason :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Take care and get yourself better so you are ready for the BDing :winkwink::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Massive hugs my lovely friend ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:As for the bding,hubby has already offered to fix my back grr :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

how does he intend to "fix it"?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> how does he intend to "fix it"?

He thinks if he jumps on my back it will help ,typical man :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> how does he intend to "fix it"?
> 
> He thinks if he jumps on my back it will help ,typical man :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

OMG LOL what the heck does he think? Good grief...he's not a chiropractor nor is that an alignment issue...if you pulled a muscle that is not going to fix it


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> how does he intend to "fix it"?
> 
> He thinks if he jumps on my back it will help ,typical man :growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG LOL what the heck does he think? Good grief...he's not a chiropractor nor is that an alignment issue...if you pulled a muscle that is not going to fix itClick to expand...

I know ,:growlmad:He's just being an ass ,:growlmad:I wish he could fix it :cry:


----------



## LLbean

do you have a muscle relaxant of some kind? That might help ease it a bit


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> do you have a muscle relaxant of some kind? That might help ease it a bit

The ibuprofen is a muscle relaxant and I have painkillers and a muscle rub too :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

do gentle stretches if you can after you applied the heat. The thing with muscles is although they are hurt and they feel like pain when moved after an injury it is the actual increase of blood flow to them that will help them heal faster AND make them less sore...its the start that hurts the most


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> do gentle stretches if you can after you applied the heat. The thing with muscles is although they are hurt and they feel like pain when moved after an injury it is the actual increase of blood flow to them that will help them heal faster AND make them less sore...its the start that hurts the most

^wss^

Super :hugs: Despie. Back pain is bloody awful. Hurts like buggery. :tease:

BF, you also need super :hugs: I am so sorry about the BFN. :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Despie it may be painful but try to walk around a bit...you do need to increase the blood flow to that area and that will heat it up from the inside too


----------



## Wendyk07

Despie, I know to well how you are feeling. I have a damaged Ilyac(sp) joint as well as nerve damage from childbirth so have has constant back pain for over 2 years now. iI know its hard but movement will help. Do have access or can you get access to a tens machine? Some chemists rent them out. They are a god send with back ache. Doesnt take the pain way but distracts your mind from it.


----------



## Desperado167

Wendy I gave my tens machine way :dohh:Have managed to slowly get down the stairs and am trying to sit up for a bit and walk a few steps ,I swear girls I am in agony ,would rather give birth than have this :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry Despie...but keep moving!!!! I promise you it will help!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Sorry Despie...but keep moving!!!! I promise you it will help!

Thank you so much you are so kind I feel like u have been with me all day through the pain ,I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Sorry Despie...but keep moving!!!! I promise you it will help!
> 
> Thank you so much you are so kind I feel like u have been with me all day through the pain ,I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

love you too T...as your personal trainer...KEEP MOVING hehehe

It is hard at first but you push through it and I promise it will help


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Also if it is possible then I sometimes find that swinging from somewhere so that your back is released and your legs are hanging can sometimes help (kind of like a monkey) but you can just hang instead of swinging :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Also if it is possible then I sometimes find that swinging from somewhere so that your back is released and your legs are hanging can sometimes help (kind of like a monkey) but you can just hang instead of swinging :wacko::hugs:

Am laughing reading this as I can't even wipe my bottom in the loo ,:nope:So I kinda feel like a monkey :nope:O god at least I can still laugh even thou it hurts :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have that issue from a pinched nerve in my neck...I have to do yoga on the loo to be 'productive.':blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I have that issue from a pinched nerve in my neck...I have to do yoga on the loo to be 'productive.':blush:

:nope::nope:O god that's awful babes ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Think we are just a load of old wrecks :jo: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Think we are just a load of old wrecks :jo: :haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha:I think I need rubbed out and started again ,I do feel like an old crock today :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

B are u ok today ?sorry I haven't got onto your journal ,wot have I missed ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax and garnet ss mtbim Anna and whoever else has been Mia ,I hope u are all ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Of course I am ok!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Of course I am ok!:hugs:

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sleeping any better?eating ok ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Of course I am ok!:hugs:
> 
> :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sleeping any better?eating ok ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry about me...take care of yourself.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Stupid rabbit just knocked ove a tin of paint and has pink paw prints all over my yard :growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

It means your next baby will be a girl......:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> It means your next baby will be a girl......:hugs:

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

despie so sorry about your back--horrible feeling--hoping for a speedy recovery for you :hugs: :hugs:

bf so sorry about the bfn--miserable things they are :hugs::hugs:

LL still [-o&lt; for super baby:dust:

Hello everyone --just wanted to check in--I have been without internet and cable since friday night (cable guy made a mistake grr) I am at work at the mo and had a few minutes so didn't want to lurk and run lol. Happy Monday!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Stupid rabbit just knocked ove a tin of paint and has pink paw prints all over my yard :growlmad:

Sorry T but this really made me chuckle :blush::rofl::rofl::rofl:

Hi peanut :hi:


----------



## LLbean

thanks Peanut!!!

omg i want a picture of the pink paw prints!!!


----------



## Viking15

Where is Jax? Is she ok?


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

As bless the bunny he does look a bit sheepish! :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha:He now has two nice luminous paws :growlmad:Silly bunny


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,still in a lot of pain but have managed to slowly get down :growlmad:And the pain is unbearable wen I try to get up ,so hows everyone else ,big hugs g if u are lurking and jax I miss u and hope u are ok ,b bf llbean Jodes Keeks sus sum ss pp mtbim Anna peacebaby googly Viking indigo n.s ,have a Lovely day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

T have you made an appointment to see the doc? You may need some stronger painkillers or anti-inflams to kick it's butt a bit quicker. Might be difficult to get there or maybe they can do a home visit?
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Try to rest up, T....:hugs:


The bunny tracks! :haha: :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Try to rest up, T....:hugs:
> 
> 
> The bunny tracks! :haha: :awww:

Indigo ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:U are up very early ,are u still not sleeping :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T have you made an appointment to see the doc? You may need some stronger painkillers or anti-inflams to kick it's butt a bit quicker. Might be difficult to get there or maybe they can do a home visit?
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am already taking the strongest meds ,oh phoned for me yesterday ,:thumbup:Thanks bf ,how's you today ,any plans?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well I hope they kick in and do the job :thumbup:

This week I am concentrating on my website work that I do part time - I have built some websites and try and earn some money out of them. I only earn about £100 a month but that is better than nothing. But I decided that I need to put more effort in to try and make some more money, so this week, as a good full week without anything else on, I am trying to work 9-5 on building my sites up (and I have put one up for sale so will see if I can make some money on that). Although today i will have a break at about 10.30 to do some yoga - all very boring I'm afraid but you did ask :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I never sleep through the night, T...:shrug:

BF...you are truly a Renaissance woman! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well I hope they kick in and do the job :thumbup:
> 
> This week I am concentrating on my website work that I do part time - I have built some websites and try and earn some money out of them. I only earn about £100 a month but that is better than nothing. But I decided that I need to put more effort in to try and make some more money, so this week, as a good full week without anything else on, I am trying to work 9-5 on building my sites up (and I have put one up for sale so will see if I can make some money on that). Although today i will have a break at about 10.30 to do some yoga - all very boring I'm afraid but you did ask :haha::haha::haha:

Not boring at all ,I love hearing about your life ,it's always so exciting compared to mine :haha:How long have u been doing yoga for?xxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, your life is anything but boring....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I never sleep through the night, T...:shrug:
> 
> BF...you are truly a Renaissance woman! :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Are u eating ok now ?:hugs:Bf post me those websites and I can have a look ,am lying in bed with nothing to do all day :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha::haha: I guess when we get used to a kind of life then it sometimes seems boring but tbh honest I wouldn't swap it (except for maybe a job paying £1m where I didn't have to do much :haha:)

I like to mix up doing yoga and pilates - I have been doing them both for about 5 years I think and I find that if I do it my back is so much better. I found a channel on sky (275 I think) where they have lots of half or one hour programes that I have recorded so I can do them whenever :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: I'm sorry I've been AWOL......school has taken so much of my time as very sadly we lost one of our most senior longest serving and much loved teachers on Thursday to very tragic circumstances, the kids crying in the corridors has really got to me.....:cry::cry::cry:

I hope all of you are okay, just had a quick flick and Despie :hugs: your back must be agony but LL's right, try and keep moving, strap a hot water bottle or something to it too....

Butterfly, sorry it was a BFN.....I got one too, but it was on a crappy blue dye test (your pet hate B!) that I had so who know's but fully expecting :witch: to rock up today/tomorrow......

Will try and keep my beady eyes on you all and will be back when I can, loads of school work to do....

Big hugs xXx :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I just started a new med (3rd) last night and did not vomit all night. :happydance: 
I had some queasiness, but no vomiting...so FXed this one works. They didn't want to prescribe it because it makes you drowsy, but I'd rather be drowsy than feel sick all the time.


----------



## Desperado167

Ong jax ,am so sorry that's so sad :cry:,we have missed u loads ,did u test today t!?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax sorry about the teacher and the BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Indi - great news about no vomiting :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax....that's so sad....:cry:

How did the teacher die?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I just started a new med (3rd) last night and did not vomit all night. :happydance:
> I had some queasiness, but no vomiting...so FXed this one works. They didn't want to prescribe it because it makes you drowsy, but I'd rather be drowsy than feel sick all the time.

Omg that's wonderful and yes I would def take sleep over being sick ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

I know! I know! FXed last night wasn't a fluke! :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I know! I know! FXed last night wasn't a fluke! :hug::hug::hug:

It must be amazing even to feel normal for a day ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, was it phenegran (sp)?

T, does a hot shower help?

OMG, J!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, was it phenegran (sp)?
> 
> T, does a hot shower help?
> 
> OMG, J!

B I can't even get into the shower ,oh has offered to help but I don't want any hanky panky and that's wot he would end up wanting :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, the big O does help the headache...if he would just let you stand there and do nothing.....:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, the big O does help the headache...if he would just let you stand there and do nothing.....:haha::hugs:

That would never happen ,I always do all the work :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, the big O does help the headache...if he would just let you stand there and do nothing.....:haha::hugs:
> 
> That would never happen ,I always do all the work :haha:Click to expand...

:growlmad::nope::nope::nope::nope::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yep oh just lies back and makes me work for the jizz :growlmad::blush::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies :hi:

Jax that's so sad about your colleague :hugs:. And sorry for the BFN but hoping it's just the crappy blue dye test. Missed you J!

Despie :hugs: for the bad back, like LL says keep moving. Loving the bunny art :haha:.

Indi glad your new med seems to be working :hugs:. Long may it continue!

BF, dmom and every one :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Keeks ,how did yesterday afternoon go ?are u all set for tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Missed you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, was it phenegran (sp)?
> 
> T, does a hot shower help?
> 
> OMG, J!

Nope...promethazine... (sp?)


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey desps :hugs:. I had the swabs yesterday afternoon but they won't get sent away until today so they might not be back in time for me to have the HyCoSy on Thursday :nope:. I'll ring tomorrow afternoon and thursday morning but I'm thinking it'll be next cycle now. Bum!


----------



## Jax41

Suicide Indigo. Amongst many things he was the Head for student welfare, he helped so many boys here and it makes me so sad to think no-one was there for him..... It's very, very sad for us but I so hope that whatever demons were chasing him have now left him well and truly alone.... 

Anyway, I'm so glad that the you've had a better night, long may it continue! :thumbup:

Despie, no I've not tested today, other things on my mind, and too much of a rush to get out of the door!

xXx


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Hey desps :hugs:. I had the swabs yesterday afternoon but they won't get sent away until today so they might not be back in time for me to have the HyCoSy on Thursday :nope:. I'll ring tomorrow afternoon and thursday morning but I'm thinking it'll be next cycle now. Bum!

Awk babes I really hoped this was your month to get the hycosy ,is there any chance they can get rushed thru ,big hugs huni :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh J, this is awful...:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Suicide Indigo. Amongst many things he was the Head for student welfare, he helped so many boys here and it makes me so sad to think no-one was there for him..... It's very, very sad for us but I so hope that whatever demons were chasing him have now left him well and truly alone....
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad that the you've had a better night, long may it continue! :thumbup:
> 
> Despie, no I've not tested today, other things on my mind, and too much of a rush to get out of the door!
> 
> xXx

O jax ,that's heartbreaking :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks girls, if I said its absolutely terrible that just scratches the surface. He was a lovely, lovely man and no-one, not even his family saw it coming. The tributes from boys both past and present (he taught here for 26 years) have been so overwhelming.....

Anyway, I must go post on LL's thread and see how she's doing I've been thinking about her!

What else have I missed?????????


----------



## Jax41

Despie, the pink pawed Rabbit has made my day!! :flower:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax that's so incredibly sad, especially given his job :hugs:.

Despie I don't think they can get them there any earlier, I just have to hope they will test them early weds (or maybe even late tues) and the results will get back quickly :hugs:. If they have to grow cultures I guess that's unlikely.

Oh, I think our new arrival is coming this afternoon :wacko:. OH is so nervous about it, he's worried she will hide in nooks and crannies and we'll never see her again. I'm worried about Mo eating her lol. He's my no. 1 and my baby so I hope he doesn't feel his (flat) nose is getting pushed out.


----------



## Indigo77

Suicide? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

How heartbreaking! :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Keekee...What new arrival?


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax that's so incredibly sad, especially given his job :hugs:.
> 
> Despie I don't think they can get them there any earlier, I just have to hope they will test them early weds (or maybe even late tues) and the results will get back quickly :hugs:. If they have to grow cultures I guess that's unlikely.
> 
> Oh, I think our new arrival is coming this afternoon :wacko:. OH is so nervous about it, he's worried she will hide in nooks and crannies and we'll never see her again. I'm worried about Mo eating her lol. He's my no. 1 and my baby so I hope he doesn't feel his (flat) nose is getting pushed out.

Awk Keeks ,am sure it will all work out with the kitty's ,u are doing a lovely thing taking it in so I sure hope so :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

We are taking a kitten in who belonged to a service user that my OH supports - there's been a brouhaha with him and his tenancy has been revoked so he's moving somewhere else and can't take the kitty with him. She's about the size of one of Mo's paws :wacko:.


----------



## Indigo77

A kitten? How old? :awww: Kittens rock!

I would be nervous, too....My cats can be mean...:growlmad:

I hope you post some pics?


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm not sure how old, she's only been there a short time but OH adores her. We need a name for her though, we're changing her name because of the connotations with her previous owner. We changed Mo's name too, he was Gizmo when we got him at 6 years old and we changed it to Cosmo because it suits him better. Hence Mo. I'm not sure how Storm will react but I'm betting he'll love her.


----------



## keekeesaurus

This is her in my OH's work bag.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> View attachment 329400
> 
> 
> This is her in my OH's work bag.

Omg she's adorable ,too cute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww::awww::awww::awww:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww::awww:

Jax, that is terrible and the fact that no-one saw it coming and with his job :cry::cry::cry: 

Well that yoga workout was a new one and it killed my arms - I can barely reach the keyboard to type :dohh::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :awww::awww:
> 
> Jax, that is terrible and the fact that no-one saw it coming and with his job :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Well that yoga workout was a new one and it killed my arms - I can barely reach the keyboard to type :dohh::haha:

Awk bf ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute!:happydance:

M...:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where on earth is llbean ,wot time is it for her now !:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Almost 8 am


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Almost 8 am

O so it's still really early ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

The first thing I did was check LL's journal to see if she has tested. I hope and pray that little embie is snuggling in there. 
Despie, I'm sorry about your back. The things that have helped mine are Chiropractic (I also think my pain starts out as muscular but for some reason the adjustments help), stretching ( I got the stretches from my physical therapist ), ibuprophen (only sometimes) and I started working on my back and shoulder strength. This has helped over time. I don't do much and started out small. I did pushups off a wall to start with. Then leaning on hand railing, and I just forced myself to graduate to the floor. I'm just doing girly pushups from the knees only. But it has all helped. Oh and a heating pad! Doesn't help much but any help is good. A friend of mine ices her back pain, and always tells me to do that but for me it causes more pain. My chiro told me it just may irritate those nerves. 
BF, you are amazing. You can do so much! 
Indigo, FXed that med helps you. :hugs:
Jax, I'm so sorry about the teacher. What a tragedy. I hate hearing of things like that. It's so sad. I'm sure the students are very upset. :cry:
I saved my FMU but I'm too chicken to test. My temps are all over the place.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> The first thing I did was check LL's journal to see if she has tested. I hope and pray that little embie is snuggling in there.
> Despie, I'm sorry about your back. The things that have helped mine are Chiropractic (I also think my pain starts out as muscular but for some reason the adjustments help), stretching ( I got the stretches from my physical therapist ), ibuprophen (only sometimes) and I started working on my back and shoulder strength. This has helped over time. I don't do much and started out small. I did pushups off a wall to start with. Then leaning on hand railing, and I just forced myself to graduate to the floor. I'm just doing girly pushups from the knees only. But it has all helped. Oh and a heating pad! Doesn't help much but any help is good. A friend of mine ices her back pain, and always tells me to do that but for me it causes more pain. My chiro told me it just may irritate those nerves.
> BF, you are amazing. You can do so much!
> Indigo, FXed that med helps you. :hugs:
> Jax, I'm so sorry about the teacher. What a tragedy. I hate hearing of things like that. It's so sad. I'm sure the students are very upset. :cry:
> I saved my FMU but I'm too chicken to test. My temps are all over the place.

Viking thanks for all the advice ,much appreciated ,I think once I don't have as much pain I am going to start exercises to build up my neck and back muscles as this happened so easily ,I was just bending down to clean the floors,:nope:Don't be scared babes to test,we are all herewith you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, if you can get into a physical therapist to show you the right stretches to do I highly recommend that. That helped the most.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, if you can get into a physical therapist to show you the right stretches to do I highly recommend that. That helped the most.

Thanks babes :flower::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, if you decide to POAS, we will hold your virtual hand.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Viking, if you decide to POAS, we will hold your virtual hand.:hugs:

Always ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I don't know why I'm so scared. It's early days so if it's BFN maybe tomorrow will be better. I'm a cheap ass so I hate burning those FRERs. :haha: But that's the only thing that would work this early anyhow. I will look to see if there is a coupon in my new box...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> I don't know why I'm so scared. It's early days so if it's BFN maybe tomorrow will be better. I'm a cheap ass so I hate burning those FRERs. :haha: But that's the only thing that would work this early anyhow. I will look to see if there is a coupon in my new box...

There is always a coupon in the box.:haha:


----------



## Viking15

BFN. This is why I wanted to go away for a vacation... I would have left the tests at home.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> BFN. This is why I wanted to go away for a vacation... I would have left the tests at home.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/070474f6.jpg. Stupid bunny ,sorry the yard is a mess as I haven't got out to brush it since Saturday because of my back :growlmad:

That is just TOO CUTE!!!! 



Jax41 said:


> :hi: I'm sorry I've been AWOL......school has taken so much of my time as very sadly we lost one of our most senior longest serving and much loved teachers on Thursday to very tragic circumstances, the kids crying in the corridors has really got to me.....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> I hope all of you are okay, just had a quick flick and Despie :hugs: your back must be agony but LL's right, try and keep moving, strap a hot water bottle or something to it too....
> 
> Butterfly, sorry it was a BFN.....I got one too, but it was on a crappy blue dye test (your pet hate B!) that I had so who know's but fully expecting :witch: to rock up today/tomorrow......
> 
> Will try and keep my beady eyes on you all and will be back when I can, loads of school work to do....
> 
> Big hugs xXx :hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG...so sorry for your loss Jax



Indigo77 said:


> I just started a new med (3rd) last night and did not vomit all night. :happydance:
> I had some queasiness, but no vomiting...so FXed this one works. They didn't want to prescribe it because it makes you drowsy, but I'd rather be drowsy than feel sick all the time.

Hope they found something that will help you Indigo!!!



keekeesaurus said:


> Hey desps :hugs:. I had the swabs yesterday afternoon but they won't get sent away until today so they might not be back in time for me to have the HyCoSy on Thursday :nope:. I'll ring tomorrow afternoon and thursday morning but I'm thinking it'll be next cycle now. Bum!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Jax41 said:


> Suicide Indigo. Amongst many things he was the Head for student welfare, he helped so many boys here and it makes me so sad to think no-one was there for him..... It's very, very sad for us but I so hope that whatever demons were chasing him have now left him well and truly alone....
> 
> Anyway, I'm so glad that the you've had a better night, long may it continue! :thumbup:
> 
> Despie, no I've not tested today, other things on my mind, and too much of a rush to get out of the door!
> 
> xXx

That is so tragic...wow...I feel for him and his family.



keekeesaurus said:


> We are taking a kitten in who belonged to a service user that my OH supports - there's been a brouhaha with him and his tenancy has been revoked so he's moving somewhere else and can't take the kitty with him. She's about the size of one of Mo's paws :wacko:.

Awww Kitty!!! Very cute!!!

Ladies thanks for checking up and thinking about me...still nothing to report. Posting a pic on my journal but nothing changed

xoxoxx


----------



## Desperado167

Well I managed to get into the shower and wash my hair and change my clothes ,am so happy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Well I managed to get into the shower and wash my hair and change my clothes ,am so happy ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Yay for the shower :yipee: can you get in to see a PT, Despie? Mine is awesome. Moist heat is the best for me. I don't know what you are using for heat, but if you can use a damp towel inbetween the heat source and your problem spot that may help.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Yay for the shower :yipee: can you get in to see a PT, Despie? Mine is awesome. Moist heat is the best for me. I don't know what you are using for heat, but if you can use a damp towel inbetween the heat source and your problem spot that may help.

Thanks Viking :hugs::hugs:Def think the shower helped a little bit but it still hurts like hell :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: It really is horrid.


----------



## LLbean

Despie...keep moving, I promise it helps! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: and :hugs: From Wooly.


----------



## Viking15

Aw, Wooly....... I miss her..... :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Aw, Wooly....... I miss her..... :cry:

She's doing really well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

massive :hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone

:cry:so sad about the teacher

:happydance: for new kitten

adorable bunny :haha: my dd loves bunnies but dh won't allow any pets:growlmad:

sending out positive vibes throughout :flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I am officially a sex addict ,oh has to go pick up my sons friend and he lives at number 69 ,I stupidly shouted all over the house in front of the kids o that will be an easy number for u to remember :blush:My oh isn't speaking to me :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I am officially a sex addict ,oh has to go pick up my sons friend and he lives at number 69 ,I stupidly shouted all over the house in front of the kids o that will be an easy number for u to remember :blush:My oh isn't speaking to me :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am officially a sex addict ,oh has to go pick up my sons friend and he lives at number 69 ,I stupidly shouted all over the house in front of the kids o that will be an easy number for u to remember :blush:My oh isn't speaking to me :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I blame it on the pain meds ,:haha:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:T, you are great!!

Just popping quickly to give you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am super busy with work, so I have not had many changes to log on. 
Hope everyone is doing ok :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Hi Sus :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:U work too hard ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I am officially a sex addict ,oh has to go pick up my sons friend and he lives at number 69 ,I stupidly shouted all over the house in front of the kids o that will be an easy number for u to remember :blush:My oh isn't speaking to me :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> I blame it on the pain meds ,:haha:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::blush::haha::haha::haha:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::blush::haha::haha::haha:
:rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::haha::haha::blush::haha::haha::haha:

:hi: Sus!


----------



## Desperado167

He just came back home ,he's really angry with me ,he said "that's you coming off that bloody forum " :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Start shouting ....'no more BJs, no more BJs'.....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Start shouting ....'no more BJs, no more BJs'.....

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

I love it how he blames it on the forum LOL if only he knew you are the one teaching us a thing or two! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I love it how he blames it on the forum LOL if only he knew you are the one teaching us a thing or two! HAHAHAHA

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies! :hugs:
:haha::haha: all the threads i read there is lots of fun and laughter going on, love it!
:happydance:

Canges here... again, that is why i couldnt log on last night, now is all in bold red, light red, black... dont like reading in red color!


----------



## Desperado167

It's taking me nearly an hour to try to post grrrr :growlmad:Morning everyone , Jodes sus googly sum Keeks b bf jax Viking Anna llbean indigo garnet n.s ss mtbim mm pp PB , and Nats :flower: ,hubby at home again today and he's still not speaking to me ,I swear I have had enough ,stupid man ,next week wen I need him he will prob be really busy at work ,:nope::growlmad:Have a great day everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies! :hugs:
> :haha::haha: all the threads i read there is lots of fun and laughter going on, love it!
> :happydance:
> 
> Canges here... again, that is why i couldnt log on last night, now is all in bold red, light red, black... dont like reading in red color!

I know it's a bit of a pain ,wot bugs me is that it takes so long to do anything ,sus ,hope u are feeling better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:grr::grr: this site is crap this morning. Going to try and post this then I am done! 

:hi: hi girls, see you later when they have fixed it :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :grr::grr: this site is crap this morning. Going to try and post this then I am done!
> 
> :hi: hi girls, see you later when they have fixed it :wacko:

I know I keep having to log back on ,:growlmad:U up to anything good today lovely!!?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! :hi:
BnB is a friggin nightmare this morning :growlmad:. I've only got a wee way though my subscribed threads and I'm exhausted :sleep:. Totally not digging the red text :nope:.

My house looks like a sh1t tip, there's kitty and doggy toys everywhere...she's hiding under the DVD cabinet now because I let the dog in :haha: but she seems to be settling in fine. And we called her Missy. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: all you lovelies!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! :hi:
> BnB is a friggin nightmare this morning :growlmad:. I've only got a wee way though my subscribed threads and I'm exhausted :sleep:. Totally not digging the red text :nope:.
> 
> My house looks like a sh1t tip, there's kitty and doggy toys everywhere...she's hiding under the DVD cabinet now because I let the dog in :haha: but she seems to be settling in fine. And we called her Missy.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: all you lovelies!

Awk Keeks that's a sweet name ,so how many furbabies do u have now? B n b sucks today :growlmad:Am glad missy is settling in :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all!

glad it's not just me then with b&b, thought it wsas my connection :dohh: keeps telling me pages are forbidden and have to keep refreshibng pages. :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sumatwsimit

and what is with all the red? some threads are highlighted red and others not :shrug: don't get it.


----------



## Desperado167

Omg same here ,I hope they get it back to the way it was ,:growlmad:It was like this before wen they put the adverts up sum ,do u remember?anyways how's u today lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Omg same here ,I hope they get it back to the way it was ,:growlmad:It was like this before wen they put the adverts up sum ,do u remember?anyways how's u today lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i'm fine. just posted on my journal that i'm back from having my blood taken today. will get the results tomorrow. hope u r on the mend mrs d. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't stand this screen!:growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Will try and get back later but....:hi: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Will try and get back later but....:hi: x

Jax I just missed you :growlmad::cry::nope:


----------



## Viking15

What happened to BnB? How annoying! Are all of the links that appear in red not working? 
Despie, he can suck it. Gosh, what a baby. 
Keekee, I bet your little Missy is scared! Cats never seem to like a new environment. Mine always hide, too. 
I remember the days before the adverts. Where did they go? :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> What happened to BnB? How annoying! Are all of the links that appear in red not working?
> Despie, he can suck it. Gosh, what a baby.
> Keekee, I bet your little Missy is scared! Cats never seem to like a new environment. Mine always hide, too.
> I remember the days before the adverts. Where did they go? :nope:

Viking he's being an ass :growlmad:It's not like the kids would ever uunderstand like ,I am sat up in bed and he's downstairs ,I have just managed to walk down and get my tablets and feed the animals but I am now exhausted ,stupid man :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:B n b is ugly :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I guess I need to get there and kick P's ass for you!:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I guess I need to get there and kick P's ass for you!:growlmad::hugs:

Omg please do .am so angry and feel so bloody helpless with my stupid back :nope::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

WTF is his problem? You made a joke, no big deal.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> WTF is his problem? You made a joke, no big deal.

He doesn't want our daughter knowing about the number 69 ,:nope:But he's gonna huff for days on this one I can feel it :nope::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I mean no disrespect, but which DD? Your oldest DD isn't that much younger than mine and she has probably heard the expression many times before from TV and kids at school. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I mean no disrespect, but which DD? Your oldest DD isn't that much younger than mine and she has probably heard the expression many times before from TV and kids at school. :hugs:

Yep she's nearly 14 and I told him that as well and it made him even more angry that she could poss understand that he likes it :dohh::shrug::growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

How does he think the kids got here in the first place? They know you had to have sex at some point.:haha::hugs:

Except mine; I am adopted, so I can live in the fantasy forever.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have to log out and get ready for work; I'll try and come back when I get to the office, but if BnB is still having issues, I won't be able to....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> How does he think the kids got here in the first place? They know you had to have sex at some point.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Except mine; I am adopted, so I can live in the fantasy forever.:thumbup:

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Bnb has gone back to normal! And i can post!!!! Wohoooooo


----------



## dachsundmom

T, it sounds like P isn't angry, but embarrassed...he's still an ass, however.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Finally I can log on again :thumbup: :grr:

yes, T he is an ass :mamafy: (ok so that is the nearest smilie!)


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha::haha::haha:He's still downstairs :nope::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is it morphine?


----------



## Desperado167

Crap I don't know but she said it was really strong and she usually prescribes it for old ladies :growlmad::blush:Guess I am old and can't walk now too and tomorrow I will be homeless cos I am leaving oh :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Crap I don't know but she said it was really strong and she usually prescribes it for old ladies :growlmad::blush:Guess I am old and can't walk now too and tomorrow I will be homeless cos I am leaving oh :haha:

Maybe he will go to work tomorow?:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Crap I don't know but she said it was really strong and she usually prescribes it for old ladies :growlmad::blush:Guess I am old and can't walk now too and tomorrow I will be homeless cos I am leaving oh :haha:

:rofl::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hee Hee I bet he just stays here for badness :growlmad:Yes b u were right the patch is a type of morphine ,.is that bad ?u can keep it on for seven days ,weird :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Hee Hee I bet he just stays here for badness :growlmad:Yes b u were right the patch is a type of morphine ,.is that bad ?u can keep it on for seven days ,weird :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's not bad...wouldn't use it in your fertile time or TWW...it's just very strong and will knock you out.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hee Hee I bet he just stays here for badness :growlmad:Yes b u were right the patch is a type of morphine ,.is that bad ?u can keep it on for seven days ,weird :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It's not bad...wouldn't use it in your fertile time or TWW...it's just very strong and will knock you out.:hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe I should stick it on Paul's ass then :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning!

Glad I missed the RED phase here LOL

Despie hope the patch works...Morphine though? SCARY in my opinion...yeah put it on your DH lol

how is everyone?


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: I'm so not keeping up at the moment!.....but, dare I say it, AF has not got me................yet, maybe I will get to POAS for real for a change!!! :haha: 

Despie, I'll try and read back to try and catchup on OH's antics, but good news you've been to the Dr :thumbup:

Keeks, cute kitty!!!! :flower:

Dmom, Butterfly, Sus, hope you're all okay? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, when is AF due?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, when is AF due?:hugs:

Yesterday, unless my cycle's dicking about and I'm going to get a 30 dayer again :shrug: Have to add I'm not feeling anything, not even AF!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jax ,wen are u testing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning llbean ,did u test today ?praying for a sticky bean ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Omg jax ,wen are u testing?:hugs::hugs:

Well in my head I'd told myself not until Saturday, I have to give her :witch: a chance to make it on time :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, you can test Saturday, if you open the wallet and buy a pink dye...I will not analyze anything blue, lol.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax, oh my...I'm not saying anything but, you know...:hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Despie, can I join in in calling your OH an ass? Or arse as I'd say. Or bellend lol. Glad the patch is helping and hope your back starts to get better very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:. We have 3 furries now. Mo an 8 year old Persian, Storm a 2 year old Alaskan Malamute and now Missy a 3 month old, er, kitten. I have no idea what she is but she has cute tiger stripes. I have a feeling she is going to rule the roost, she's already goading the dog and the cat (who is an aggressive beastie) is avoiding her :haha:.

Glad BnB is back to normal, it was driving me nuts this morning.
Dmom, BF, jodes, pup, viking, tessie, LL and anyone I missed big :hugs::hugs::hugs: lovely ladies.


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg jax ,wen are u testing?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well in my head I'd told myself not until Saturday, I have to give her :witch: a chance to make it on time :haha:Click to expand...

How long is your cycle usually Hun?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

tested but nothing to report


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Jax, oh my...I'm not saying anything but, you know...:hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Despie, can I join in in calling your OH an ass? Or arse as I'd say. Or bellend lol. Glad the patch is helping and hope your back starts to get better very soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:. We have 3 furries now. Mo an 8 year old Persian, Storm a 2 year old Alaskan Malamute and now Missy a 3 month old, er, kitten. I have no idea what she is but she has cute tiger stripes. I have a feeling she is going to rule the roost, she's already goading the dog and the cat (who is an aggressive beastie) is avoiding her :haha:.
> 
> Glad BnB is back to normal, it was driving me nuts this morning.
> Dmom, BF, jodes, pup, viking, tessie, LL and anyone I missed big :hugs::hugs::hugs: lovely ladies.

Yes Keeks call him an ass ,:haha:I am def gonna stick this patch on his ass wen he's asleep :haha:Aw your furbabies sound sweet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> tested but nothing to report

Awk babes ,it's still really early :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, you can test Saturday, if you open the wallet and buy a pink dye...I will not analyze anything blue, lol.

I know :hugs:, that's why I didn't bother with the one at the beginning of the week :haha:....and tbh I p'd on it just for fun, I know they're not really worth the effort! I've got a pink one, under my bed in my jewellery box, don't want to waste it, until it's REALLY necessary :blush: If it's going to show, it'd show on one of them by now wouldn't it?


----------



## dachsundmom

J, since I have now chart to stalk, how many DPO do you think you are now?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, you can test Saturday, if you open the wallet and buy a pink dye...I will not analyze anything blue, lol.
> 
> I know :hugs:, that's why I didn't bother with the one at the beginning of the week :haha:....and tbh I p'd on it just for fun, I know they're not really worth the effort! I've got a pink one, under my bed in my jewellery box, don't want to waste it, until it's REALLY necessary :blush: If it's going to show, it'd show on one of them by now wouldn't it?Click to expand...

Jax test ,!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, since I have now chart to stalk, how many DPO do you think you are now?:haha::hugs:

Nag, nag, nag, nag, why is there no yawn smilie :growlmad::haha: 14dpo since that fateful week that is tatoo'd on the inside of my head.......


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg jax ,wen are u testing?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well in my head I'd told myself not until Saturday, I have to give her :witch: a chance to make it on time :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How long is your cycle usually Hun?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

27-30 days Desp, although the last two have been 27.....I'm going to test, put myself out of my misery :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Piss on the stick, lol


----------



## Desperado167

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

:dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :dust: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, it's gonna be tomorrow morning then :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Tomorrow morning! I thought you were going to do it now! :dohh: :sleep::coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk holy shit jax I got my popcorn and fizzy pop out ,:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test::test:


----------



## Jax41

What's it you all say about using FMU then???? :shrug:

Anyways, the test is at home......I'm just about to leave school, go and rub a few backs and won't be home 'til 8:30pm. Listen, I really don't want to get my hopes up....been here too many times before :blush: remember the phiasco in the loo at work :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> What's it you all say about using FMU then???? :shrug:
> 
> Anyways, the test is at home......I'm just about to leave school, go and rub a few backs and won't be home 'til 8:30pm. Listen, I really don't want to get my hopes up....been here too many times before :blush: remember the phiasco in the loo at work :haha::haha::hugs:

Morning then jax ,:thumbup:Wot time are u talking?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> What's it you all say about using FMU then???? :shrug:
> 
> Anyways, the test is at home......I'm just about to leave school, go and rub a few backs and won't be home 'til 8:30pm. Listen, I really don't want to get my hopes up....been here too many times before :blush: remember the phiasco in the loo at work :haha::haha::hugs:

The FMU lark only really applies to us idiots that test early :haha::haha::haha: Once you get to 14dpo any old U should do it! :winkwink:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> Once you get to 14dpo any old U should do it! :winkwink:

:rofl:

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

My swab results aren't back and won't be for another week :growlmad:. Bum. Next cycle for the HyCoSy it is then. Sigh.


----------



## dachsundmom

Change of subject...Lush has new stuff on their website and I am in love, lol.


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> My swab results aren't back and won't be for another week :growlmad:. Bum. Next cycle for the HyCoSy it is then. Sigh.

Why do they need the swabs first?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> My swab results aren't back and won't be for another week :growlmad:. Bum. Next cycle for the HyCoSy it is then. Sigh.

A week! Dammit :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

keekeesaurus said:


> My swab results aren't back and won't be for another week :growlmad:. Bum. Next cycle for the HyCoSy it is then. Sigh.

 aww sorry keeks that sucks :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> Change of subject...Lush has new stuff on their website and I am in love, lol.

 love love love the lush, I am an addict:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks that's a disgrace ,:growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Change of subject...Lush has new stuff on their website and I am in love, lol.

Omg I love lush ,wots the new stuff?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Apparently if you have BV or Chlamydia they can push it up your tubes with the contrast :nope:. And that wouldn't be a good thing. My boss says she can't do it till the swabs are clear. I just wish I had organised to have them earlier. Damn it!


----------



## keekeesaurus

At least I can have sex now! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
OMG I LOVE Lush :cloud9:. I want to go to Lush RIGHT NOW.


----------



## dachsundmom

Valentine's gift sets and Year of the Dragon soaps!


----------



## peanutpup

:rofl::rofl::rofl: despie you have me in stitches this am--I can so relate to the dh chronicles:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

keekeesaurus said:


> Apparently if you have BV or Chlamydia they can push it up your tubes with the contrast :nope:. And that wouldn't be a good thing. My boss says she can't do it till the swabs are clear. I just wish I had organised to have them earlier. Damn it!

:nope::nope::nope::nope:

I get the concept, but think it's crap.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> :rofl::rofl::rofl: despie you have me in stitches this am--I can so relate to the dh chronicles:haha:

:blush:Mine is being a real ass :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Valentine's gift sets and Year of the Dragon soaps!

Omg I must go and look ,dd finishes erly on Friday I hope this silly back is better ,we love lush I just want to eat everything in it lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl: despie you have me in stitches this am--I can so relate to the dh chronicles:haha:
> 
> :blush:Mine is being a real ass :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

 that is mine's natural state :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Valentine's gift sets and Year of the Dragon soaps!
> 
> Omg I must go and look ,dd finishes erly on Friday I hope this silly back is better ,we love lush I just want to eat everything in it lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Have you ever tried the solid perfumes? I have my eye on them and they are cheap!:happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Apparently if you have BV or Chlamydia they can push it up your tubes with the contrast :nope:. And that wouldn't be a good thing. My boss says she can't do it till the swabs are clear. I just wish I had organised to have them earlier. Damn it!
> 
> :nope::nope::nope::nope:
> 
> I get the concept, but think it's crap.:growlmad:Click to expand...

I'm with you on that one :growlmad:.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Valentine's gift sets and Year of the Dragon soaps!
> 
> Omg I must go and look ,dd finishes erly on Friday I hope this silly back is better ,we love lush I just want to eat everything in it lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Have you ever tried the solid perfumes? I have my eye on them and they are cheap!:happydance:Click to expand...

Yes dd uses the 1000 kisses :thumbup:She keeps it in her blazer pocket :haha:


----------



## Viking15

I have a Lush solid perfume. I love the way it smells, but the fragrance doesn't last. I can't recall the name at all. Something having to do with panties? Silk? Can't remember. I also have their bar for hand moisturizing. It is probably just cocoa butter with fragrance. I love the moisturizing but hate the fragrance. I have bath bombs from there. I love taking long baths.... I have a solid conditioner from there, too. But it is in a million pieces now. I need another.


----------



## dachsundmom

I love the bath bombs, but have not tried much else, bc I cannot wrap my head around soild shampoo and I hate the tub containers in the shower, lol.


----------



## Viking15

They are great for traveling and security. I bought a solid shampoo at one point as well. I loved that one, too, but buying it way more often than the conditioner. It was called Godiva I think. I loved it just for the fragrance. Jasmine.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> They are great for traveling and security. I bought a solid shampoo at one point as well. I loved that one, too, but buying it way more often than the conditioner. It was called Godiva I think. I loved it just for the fragrance. Jasmine.

Your hair got clean?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> They are great for traveling and security. I bought a solid shampoo at one point as well. I loved that one, too, but buying it way more often than the conditioner. It was called Godiva I think. I loved it just for the fragrance. Jasmine.
> 
> Your hair got clean?Click to expand...

The shampoo bars are great for the kids and u just put it in one of the tins that u can buy with it ,they last absolutely ages too and yes they get clean hair ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Thanks! I didn't know there was a tin and I thought it just sat out in the open, lol


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Thanks! I didn't know there was a tin and I thought it just sat out in the open, lol

God no it gets really messy ,the tins are a must :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

The dr peppermint and Godiva are the best ,they cost six pounds and then three for the tin :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I might as well give it a shot, lol.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I might as well give it a shot, lol.:hugs:

Def ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

First evening in the week without work:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:sleep::sleep::sleep::haha:

I have loads to catch up with... any news?


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Viking15

:haha:Yes, my hair got clean


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> :haha:Yes, my hair got clean

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Dmom I have just seen your new avatar and picture:haha: love the Doxies!


----------



## Viking15

So, I have a friend coming into town tomorrow. Mostly to visit her husband's family, but she's going to spend tomorrow with me. She's bringing her baby. I just cleaned out my car, vacuumed, and washed it. It looks 100% better, and now I won't be embarrassed by it. However, now I don't have the energy to tackle the house. So I think I will nap. I am a bit nervous about being around her and the baby...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...I think you will be just fine.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:flower:Hello Everyone!!!
Been down lately so I thought I should stay off the TTC thread. Just dropping by to say Hi to my lovely ladies...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> :flower:Hello Everyone!!!
> Been down lately so I thought I should stay off the TTC thread. Just dropping by to say Hi to my lovely ladies...:flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Was wondering where you went.
Sorry you have been down! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I actually went to two baby showers and it really didn't help but these are my friends and I couldn't let them down...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I actually went to two baby showers and it really didn't help but these are my friends and I couldn't let them down...

Awk babes that must have been hard ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking I bet you love it tomorrow ,although u will prob feel a bit sad it will be bittersweet,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> :flower:Hello Everyone!!!
> Been down lately so I thought I should stay off the TTC thread. Just dropping by to say Hi to my lovely ladies...:flower:

Hi Garnet, we missed you, sorry you have been feeling down, I hope things pick up for you soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Garnet said:


> I actually went to two baby showers and it really didn't help but these are my friends and I couldn't let them down...

That must be really tough but good on you for going and supporting them, I'm sure it meant a lot to them :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just discovered why I look so young :haha:Sperm contains proteins that have the same anti wrinkle effect as your moisturiser,just read it in my magazine,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

Why spend a fortuneon creams when we have sperm:haha:


----------



## LLbean

BEWARE of semen masks... Had a friend that did that and if you don't rinse it off right away it gets really hard to remove lol


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Why spend a fortuneon creams when we have sperm:haha:

That's it I am bottling my ohs jizz and storing it in the fridge :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, for the last time...to get knocked up, P has to jizz in your vajayjay!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, for the last time...to get knocked up, P has to jizz in your vajayjay!:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::dohh:


----------



## Sus09

:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I know Japanese women used to rub pigeon poo on their faces...:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I know Japanese women used to rub pigeon poo on their faces...:nope:

Yuk ,:nope::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Unfortunately, the poo had lead in it, so most of them died from lead poisoning.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Unfortunately, the poo had lead in it, so most of them died from lead poisoning.

Omg ,:nope::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK if you've ever seen pics of the Japanese Geishas...but back in the day, that white face make-up, was made from pigeon crap.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> IDK if you've ever seen pics of the Japanese Geishas...but back in the day, that white face make-up, was made from pigeon crap.:nope:

My god I never knew that ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed nite ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to bed nite ladies ,:hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nite nite Despie...and EWWW to the pigeon crap...nasty!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: sorry I missed you today! :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: sorry I missed you today! :hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,my oh got up early and made me breakfast in bed ,made all the kids lunches and has just put some heat rub on my back ,yep you guessed it he's horny horny horny :haha:,n,s hope u are having a good trip in London ss sus sum pp mtbim PB Anna Keeks jax mm llbean tessie googly garnet indigo bf b ,for this morning jax And Viking and bf And llbean :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning everyone ,my oh got up early and made me breakfast in bed ,made all the kids lunches and has just put some heat rub on my back ,yep you guessed it he's horny horny horny :haha:,n,s hope u are having a good trip in London ss sus sum pp mtbim PB Anna Keeks jax googly garnet indigo bf b ,for this morning jax And Viking and bf :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

what a cutie he is this morning but if it is for an ulterior motive then he needs a slap. the chances are he is a probable cause for this bad back with his horny moves :nope: he needs to give you a break for a few more days at least. you don't want to be dealing with a bad back at peak time this month.

and here's some more :dust::dust::dust::dust: for those of you testing.


----------



## Desperado167

Nats,I will give him a slap as I really need to get myself ready for next week and I should be starting some sort of exercises to strengthen my back :thumbup:It's def much better today but I still can't lift stuff or Hoover or bend down but the pain is almost gone :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom - love the way I learn something every day on this forum. Had no idea about the pigeon crap. I am going to impress my OH with that later. He loves an interesting fact. Hope you're feeling good there! :hugs:

Despie - glad your back's better but tell OH he has to earn his nookie over the next few days :thumbup::hugs:. Why do men only do stuff like that when they want something/feel guilty?

Garnet - sorry you've been feeling down poppet :hugs:. 

Suma, indi, LL, jodes, jax, anna, tessie, pup, BF, sus, googly and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Spiderkitty is amusing herself climbing up the curtains and perching on the pole. Mo is upstairs having a lie in. Storm's out the back. OH is in Manchester. I'm watching Lorraine and having first breakfast :thumbup:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

So glad that your back Is feeling a bit better T but :grr: if P is after :sex:


----------



## Desperado167

Am watching Lorraine too ,I had melted cheese on toast for breakfast ,was scrummy but I really need to start being good and getting out on my walks again .glad kitty is settling in babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> So glad that your back Is feeling a bit better T but :grr: if P is after :sex:

I know wot are they like :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Where's jax ?:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> My poor mommy rabbit has give birth to three babies and they are all dead ,:cry:It's so sad she was just lying on top of them trying to keep them warm ,they were born six days early and their gestation is 32 days ,:nope::nope::cry:Rabbits have two wombs so am hoping she has another three or four still to come next week ,:nope:Bless her ,I have brought her inside and she's tucked up in the cats basket,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm here :hi: with a BFN, yes used my FRER, not suprised but disappointed as I have no idea where AF is :shrug: :grr:

Despie :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: poor mummy rabbit......

Keeks, enjoy Lorraine! :thumbup:

Dmom, can we go back to the Lush conversation, which are their best body scrub soaps? 

Butterfly, Sus, Sumat, peanutpup, tessie, :hugs::hugs: big hugs

Will try and get back later.......x


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry jax ,damn :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Suppose we can't see the test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry jax ,damn :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Suppose we can't see the test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's at home in the bin T, but honest there's nothing to see (as white as the snow outside B's front door :haha:) if I thought there was a hint of something I promise I would've posted xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry jax ,damn :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Suppose we can't see the test?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It's at home in the bin T, but honest there's nothing to see (as white as the snow outside B's front door :haha:) if I thought there was a hint of something I promise I would've posted xXxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:and a big fat bah for the snow whiteness.


----------



## dachsundmom

Poor rabbits!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

J, I'm not sure which soaps are the best, but I think I am getting the vanilla perfume. I wish I could smell it first, but the closest Lush to me is about an hour away.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw Jax, sorry about the BFN :grr: :hugs::hugs:

Despie, how sad about the bunnies :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw Jax, sorry about the BFN :grr: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie, how sad about the bunnies :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

I know I don't know how I am gonna tell the kids esp since losing our kitty ,I think I will wait till Tuesday and if she has no more babies by then I will just have to tell the kids that maybe the mom wasn't pregnant after all ,I don't want them to have any more sadness ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, is that doxie in your avatar knitted????:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, is that doxie in your avatar knitted????:haha:

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning all. 
Despie, keep that horny man away from your healing back! I am glad the patch is helping you feel better. 
Jax, :hugs: However, half the fun is letting us speculate over the snow-whiteness. 
Keekee, I'm glad spideykitty is making herself at home :haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, is that doxie in your avatar knitted????:haha:
> 
> :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

:haha: DH and I were in Bath for the weekend before Xmas, poking around the gift shops etc and we found a 'knit your own dog/cat' book! Believe me the pictures of the finished articles were hilarious! If I'd of known I'd have got you one and you could've had a go when that time comes to put your feet up!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax, :hugs: However, half the fun is letting us speculate over the snow-whiteness.

That's true!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot imagine myself knitting anything, let alone putting me feet up.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I cannot imagine myself knitting anything, let alone putting me feet up.:haha::hugs:

Tbh, nah me neither :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Good morning all.
> Despie, keep that horny man away from your healing back! I am glad the patch is helping you feel better.
> Jax, :hugs: However, half the fun is letting us speculate over the snow-whiteness.
> Keekee, I'm glad spideykitty is making herself at home :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I cannot imagine myself knitting anything, let alone putting me feet up.:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:Awk b u will have to start knitting baby hats and booties soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I will have to order them online.:haha:

I have never made anything like that in my life. When I had my photo albums/scrapbooks done, I took my stuff to a professional and paid them to cut and glue.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No, I will have to order them online.:haha:
> 
> I have never made anything like that in my life. When I had my photo albums/scrapbooks done, I took my stuff to a professional and paid them to cut and glue.:haha:

Omg really :haha:I made my oh up a memory box ,it took me weeks but I was so proud of myself and every time I look at it I smile ,:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax Viking llbean sorry for the bfns ,but there is still hope ladies :hugs::hugs:Bf ,wots happens for u next lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Despie...and so sad about the bunnies :(


----------



## Jax41

Aww thanks T, I'm okay though really, honestly I didn't expect otherwise! But.........just now faced with the prospect of another crap cycle coming up. I really think I'm too long in the tooth for this!!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Thanks Despie...and so sad about the bunnies :(

I know I can't stop thinking about it ,:cry:she has already had two litters ,8-9 bunnies each time ,And a few of them died so I can't believe these ones all died ,bless her ,I feel so sad for her ,she's just sitting in the cats basket ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Aww thanks T, I'm okay though really, honestly I didn't expect otherwise! But.........just now faced with the prospect of another crap cycle coming up. I really think I'm too long in the tooth for this!!:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:U need to start temping babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J...it's time.


----------



## Garnet

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Garnet!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J...it's time.

Yea, you're right, I know...:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J...it's time.
> 
> Yea, you're right, I know...:flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi garnet :hugs:

Jax, yes indeed the time has come, you can put it off no longer :trouble::hugs::hugs:

T, I don't know what is next for me :shrug: am feeling quite crap today, dizzy and stomachy and it doesn't help that I just cycled to the post office in bright sunshine and it was :rain: and hail on the way back :grr: - nothing next month. There is a chance that T will offer in future but I don't think I can keep going through thinking it is my last cycle trying :shrug::nope: I'm thinking right now I just give it up and wait for the possibility of Plan B :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J...it's time.
> 
> Yea, you're right, I know...:flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Me and b can be there in a day if u need back up ,:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: hi garnet :hugs:
> 
> Jax, yes indeed the time has come, you can put it off no longer :trouble::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, I don't know what is next for me :shrug: am feeling quite crap today, dizzy and stomachy and it doesn't help that I just cycled to the post office in bright sunshine and it was :rain: and hail on the way back :grr: - nothing next month. There is a chance that T will offer in future but I don't think I can keep going through thinking it is my last cycle trying :shrug::nope: I'm thinking right now I just give it up and wait for the possibility of Plan B :shrug:

Your chart still looks good and your temps are still high ,are u testing again !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi garnet :hugs:
> 
> Jax, yes indeed the time has come, you can put it off no longer :trouble::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, I don't know what is next for me :shrug: am feeling quite crap today, dizzy and stomachy and it doesn't help that I just cycled to the post office in bright sunshine and it was :rain: and hail on the way back :grr: - nothing next month. There is a chance that T will offer in future but I don't think I can keep going through thinking it is my last cycle trying :shrug::nope: I'm thinking right now I just give it up and wait for the possibility of Plan B :shrug:
> 
> Your chart still looks good and your temps are still high ,are u testing again !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No, I'm done hon. I think AF is coming tomorrow maybe or if not Sat. If not then I might test Monday :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, there is another alternative to temping and that would be Duo Fertility; it's not cheap and C would know you are doing it, but you don't have to do anything but sleep.:haha:

If I could have gotten it in the States, I would do it in a heartbeat.


----------



## dachsundmom

M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: hi garnet :hugs:
> 
> Jax, yes indeed the time has come, you can put it off no longer :trouble::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, I don't know what is next for me :shrug: am feeling quite crap today, dizzy and stomachy and it doesn't help that I just cycled to the post office in bright sunshine and it was :rain: and hail on the way back :grr: - nothing next month. There is a chance that T will offer in future but I don't think I can keep going through thinking it is my last cycle trying :shrug::nope: I'm thinking right now I just give it up and wait for the possibility of Plan B :shrug:
> 
> Your chart still looks good and your temps are still high ,are u testing again !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No, I'm done hon. I think AF is coming tomorrow maybe or if not Sat. If not then I might test Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks T, I might need it, this could really go t*ts up!x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks T, I might need it, this could really go t*ts up!x

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> My poor mommy rabbit has give birth to three babies and they are all dead ,:cry:It's so sad she was just lying on top of them trying to keep them warm ,they were born six days early and their gestation is 32 days ,:nope::nope::cry:Rabbits have two wombs so am hoping she has another three or four still to come next week ,:nope:Bless her ,I have brought her inside and she's tucked up in the cats basket,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

 
awwww that is so sad:cry::cry::cry: poor bunnies:nope:


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> I'm here :hi: with a BFN, yes used my FRER, not suprised but disappointed as I have no idea where AF is :shrug: :grr:
> 
> Despie :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs: poor mummy rabbit......
> 
> Keeks, enjoy Lorraine! :thumbup:
> 
> Dmom, can we go back to the Lush conversation, which are their best body scrub soaps?
> 
> Butterfly, Sus, Sumat, peanutpup, tessie, :hugs::hugs: big hugs
> 
> Will try and get back later.......x

 :hi: Jax I use sexy peel soap, it is fantastic, it exfoliates and wakes u up as it has orange peel and other stuff--like orange marmalade! Love it!


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> J, there is another alternative to temping and that would be Duo Fertility; it's not cheap and C would know you are doing it, but you don't have to do anything but sleep.:haha:
> 
> If I could have gotten it in the States, I would do it in a heartbeat.

 Ok bit of a :dohh: but what is duo fertility?


----------



## dachsundmom

peanutpup said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> J, there is another alternative to temping and that would be Duo Fertility; it's not cheap and C would know you are doing it, but you don't have to do anything but sleep.:haha:
> 
> If I could have gotten it in the States, I would do it in a heartbeat.
> 
> Ok bit of a :dohh: but what is duo fertility?Click to expand...

https://www.duofertility.com/buy-now


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My poor mommy rabbit has give birth to three babies and they are all dead ,:cry:It's so sad she was just lying on top of them trying to keep them warm ,they were born six days early and their gestation is 32 days ,:nope::nope::cry:Rabbits have two wombs so am hoping she has another three or four still to come next week ,:nope:Bless her ,I have brought her inside and she's tucked up in the cats basket,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> awwww that is so sad:cry::cry::cry: poor bunnies:nope:Click to expand...

Thanks pp ,it's so sad ,she keeps running back into the cage and looking in the nest she had made :cry:


----------



## peanutpup

thanks dmom:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My poor mommy rabbit has give birth to three babies and they are all dead ,:cry:It's so sad she was just lying on top of them trying to keep them warm ,they were born six days early and their gestation is 32 days ,:nope::nope::cry:Rabbits have two wombs so am hoping she has another three or four still to come next week ,:nope:Bless her ,I have brought her inside and she's tucked up in the cats basket,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> awwww that is so sad:cry::cry::cry: poor bunnies:nope:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks pp ,it's so sad ,she keeps running back into the cage and looking in the nest she had made :cry:Click to expand...


my heart is breaking...:cry::cry::cry::cry: I am too soft when it comes to animals--love them too much. Maybe thats why I haven't pushed dh to have a pet...too afraid to lose them....


----------



## peanutpup

ok ladies we need some:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I need a distraction--I guess I could do some work since I am here, but that's no fun lol


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> ok ladies we need some:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I need a distraction--I guess I could do some work since I am here, but that's no fun lol

Ok tomorrow is a week till ovulation for me and I need some recipes to hide the horny tabs in ohs food ,any suggestions ?:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:

In my world, bananas are the food of the devil. Even the smell gets to me.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:
> 
> In my world, bananas are the food of the devil. Even the smell gets to me.:nope:Click to expand...

Food of the devil :haha:Suits my oh perfectly then :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Serve Buddy spaghetti and maple syrup!:happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies we need some:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: I need a distraction--I guess I could do some work since I am here, but that's no fun lol
> 
> Ok tomorrow is a week till ovulation for me and I need some recipes to hide the horny tabs in ohs food ,any suggestions ?:haha:Click to expand...


:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Serve Buddy spaghetti and maple syrup!:happydance:

:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:Perfect


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:

 teehee he'll never know what come over him:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:
> 
> teehee he'll never know what come over him:haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:
> 
> In my world, bananas are the food of the devil. Even the smell gets to me.:nope:Click to expand...

 my oh loves bananas--has one every day...should I be worried?:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:

Sounds perfect, I would drink that :haha::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:
> 
> Sounds perfect, I would drink that :haha::thumbup::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Good I will post u some over :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: bf


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> J, there is another alternative to temping and that would be Duo Fertility; it's not cheap and C would know you are doing it, but you don't have to do anything but sleep.:haha:
> 
> If I could have gotten it in the States, I would do it in a heartbeat.


not available in Canada either :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## peanutpup

*listening to crickets chirping* guess its time to finish up at work---ho hum. Talk to you ladies tomorrow :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Poor mama and babies! :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Poor mama and babies! :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:nope::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am seriously thinking of this duo fertility now ,it's pretty expensive but am sure I won't have to buy opks as well ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am seriously thinking of this duo fertility now ,it's pretty expensive but am sure I won't have to buy opks as well ?:hugs:

T, I bought an OvaCue monitor and regretted every minute of it...had I been able to get this one in the States, I wouldn't have thought twice about it.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am seriously thinking of this duo fertility now ,it's pretty expensive but am sure I won't have to buy opks as well ?:hugs:
> 
> T, I bought an OvaCue monitor and regretted every minute of it...had I been able to get this one in the States, I wouldn't have thought twice about it.:hugs:Click to expand...

Ok please tell me why ?its a lot of money ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I liked the idea that all I had to do was plug it into my computer and the data would get analyzed by someone who knew what they are doing...it could all be BS, but something about it makes sense to me.

The cost is outrageous.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I liked the idea that all I had to do was plug it into my computer and the data would get analyzed by someone who knew what they are doing...it could all be BS, but something about it makes sense to me.
> 
> The cost is outrageous.:nope:

I don't think it's available in northern Ireland ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is this thing only in England?:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is this thing only in England?:shrug:

There was a list of countries and n.i isn't on it ,I will recheck thou ,am reading a thread on b n b ,xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Is this thing only in England?:shrug:
> 
> There was a list of countries and n.i isn't on it ,I will recheck thou ,am reading a thread on b n b ,xxxxClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was thinking of maybe a macca an horny goats weed milkshake ,throw a few bananas in and maybe some honey some cinnamon ice cream ,wot do u think ?:hugs:
> 
> Sounds perfect, I would drink that :haha::thumbup::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Good I will post u some over :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

:hi: Hi peanut, looks like I missed you :( :hugs:

B, Is that the one that gives you a money back guarantee if you don't get pg within 12 months?


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep!


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Jax, sorry about the BFN :grr: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie, how sad about the bunnies :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know I don't know how I am gonna tell the kids esp since losing our kitty ,I think I will wait till Tuesday and if she has no more babies by then I will just have to tell the kids that maybe the mom wasn't pregnant after all ,I don't want them to have any more sadness ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Gosh, you are having an awful week. Hope things get better soon. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

AnnaLaura said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Aw Jax, sorry about the BFN :grr: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie, how sad about the bunnies :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know I don't know how I am gonna tell the kids esp since losing our kitty ,I think I will wait till Tuesday and if she has no more babies by then I will just have to tell the kids that maybe the mom wasn't pregnant after all ,I don't want them to have any more sadness ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Gosh, you are having an awful week. Hope things get better soon. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know,:nope:I think we must be due some good news soon ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup:

:hi: Hi AL


----------



## Desperado167

Bf help me out with this fertility monitor ,wot do you think of it ,?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Butterfly67 said:


> :thumbup:
> 
> :hi: Hi AL

Hi Butterfly! Your chart is looking good. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf help me out with this fertility monitor ,wot do you think of it ,?:hugs::hugs:

Well it does sound expensive but they do give the guarantee (although I don't mean to offend T but would think the same for myself - I don't know if they have an age limit for the guarantee so that would be worth checking). ANyway, if you can definitely do whatever you need to do with it over the year then it might be worth it. I'm a bit dubious that you can do anything else than know when to bd at the right time and of course you know when to do that (and more :haha::haha:) so I am not sure what else you can do with something that is just a monitor. So maybe you would be better off trying different things like the soy etc rather than something that just tells you when to :sex: - I don't know that much about it, maybe it tells you more than that! Sorry, am rambling a bit now... :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

No bf that's exactly wot I was thinking ,apparently it's just a patch that takes your temp 2000 times a day and warns u 6 days before o abd u attach it to your computer and fertility experts speak to you but am sure it will take.a while to get to know your cycles and then there's my age off course ,plus I can't see how much more it can do that temping and ff can't ,:shrug:plus I have all the fertility experts on here I need :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

You don't need it, T......:flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> No bf that's exactly wot I was thinking ,apparently it's just a patch that takes your temp 2000 times a day and warns u 6 days before o abd u attach it to your computer and fertility experts speak to you but am sure it will take.a while to get to know your cycles and then there's my age off course ,plus I can't see how much more it can do that temping and ff can't ,:shrug:plus I have all the fertility experts on here I need :haha:

:haha::haha:

I would love to do it as an experiment then if it takes your temp 2 million times a day :haha: that would be interesting - but an expensive experiment!:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You don't need it, T......:flower:

Have u heard of it indigo?am really interested to hear people's views ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you wanted recipes? Ar you into the crock pot/slow cooker at all? here you go https://www.sangotn.com/cookbook/crockpot/index-5b.html


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> you wanted recipes? Ar you into the crock pot/slow cooker at all? here you go https://www.sangotn.com/cookbook/crockpot/index-5b.html

Wow that's amazing ,thank you so much ,just perfect :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

My pleasure :D


----------



## Garnet

:wacko:Hi ladies,
Came home today and found all the neighborhood kids in my backyard playing ball with my husband. He then says tag your it and you need to watch all the kids. No way !! I said you let them all come back there you deal with it... There about 10 little kids ranging from 2-9 back there. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :wacko:Hi ladies,
> Came home today and found all the neighborhood kids in my backyard playing ball with my husband. He then says tag your it and you need to watch all the kids. No way !! I said you let them all come back there you deal with it... There about 10 little kids ranging from 2-9 back there. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA ...Oh Garnet...I love how he tried to pawn the off on you LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Quick! Go to the beach! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Quick! Go to the beach! :wacko:

:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ,nite nite ladies ,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Heading to bed ,nite nite ladies ,xxxxxxxxx

night :sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## LLbean

sweet dreams Despie...hope your back is healing


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,its happy Friday and i can walk :happydance::happydance::happydance:And oh is taking me into town ,am heading to lush and the Disney store as it is my sons birthday soon ,also having a look at the sales ,feel like I have been inside for ever ,even thou it's only five days ,happy me ,:) .good luck for everyone testing today ,llbean I have been thinking of u all nite :kiss:,Viking jax sus sum ss mtbim bf b indigo garnet Anna peanut n,s hope to see u soon ,mm Jodes PB Keeks ,tessie love u all ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Morning ladies, How are you all feeling? I woke up feeling sad but i have shaken it off now and am going out to hit stone for a few hours.
Tell me what you are up to this weekend, anything nice?


----------



## mummymurray74

Awww despie have a lovely day! Did my journal as you suggested!!! MIL birthday so going over tere tonight, not doing anything this weekend :( need stuff to keep me busy till thursday! hope everyone is well, llbean im thinking of you too xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Morning ladies, How are you all feeling? I woke up feeling sad but i have shaken it off now and am going out to hit stone for a few hours.
> Tell me what you are up to this weekend, anything nice?

Hi nats ,I have missed you ,my uncle is coming tonight for a full English fry ,his wife has gone to help her son move house from Glasgow to Belfast so he needs me to make his dinner :thumbup:Then saturdy will be movies or the museum and Sunday is church ,visiting family and then Sunday roast,:thumbup:,am glad to hear u are feeling a bit better ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! 

Despie so glad your back is feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs:. That must be a relief. That sounds like a packed weekend! I want a fry up now lol :blush:.

Nats, good to see you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have no plans for the weekend except chores, reading and watching films :thumbup:. I might ditch the chores though :haha:.

Everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning despie, glad your back is feeling better :happydance:

:hi: hey nats, I bet hitting that stone will make you feel even better :thumbup:

:hi: hi keeks, yeah give the chores a miss :haha:

Morning everyone else! :haha:

LL wishing for a line for you today :hugs:

I need to start packing for my trip this weekend. The :witch: is circling so I hope she is kind to me but feel a bit :sick: already.


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi: BF!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Nats!:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I thought a fry up was breakfast? Now it's dinner?:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

I have to admit to very occasionally having a fry up for dinner :thumbup:

Just watching Murray in the tennis. Might not get much done today at this rate :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, when do you leave?


----------



## Butterfly67

Going down to my sisters on Thursday and leave Friday morning :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Any offers on your house?


----------



## NorthStar

Hi everyone :wave:

Am back from London, hope all is well, am glued to the tennis cheering on andy Murray right now so no time to read all the pages :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> Hi everyone :wave:
> 
> Am back from London, hope all is well, am glued to the tennis cheering on andy Murray right now so no time to read all the pages :haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, Butterfly, Despie, thanks :flower: I've read back and can't get the 'thanks' to stick so doing it now!

B, that duofertility thing is a fortune :shock:, I was thinking of getting a CBFM though but thank you for thinking of me :thumbup:

The help I really need right now is a willing husband and that means, well you know what it means....

Anyway, I STILL have no AF, I've never been this 'late', I'm not sure what to think :shrug: 

Big hugs to all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry I'm not getting on here much this week and that I'm not keeping up with everyone :flower:

Northstar!! :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, if you can read an OPK, you might not need the CBFM. And...if you are able to get into the habit of POAS first thing in the morning for a CBFM, then you can stick a BBT in your mouth too...also, it's a lot cheaper.:haha::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

Yep a BBT costs £5, a DuoFertility £500, so for me the choice is pretty clear.

I do love gadgetry though, really.


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> J, if you can read an OPK, you might not need the CBFM. And...if you are able to get into the habit of POAS first thing in the morning for a CBFM, then you can stick a BBT in your mouth too...also, it's a lot cheaper.:haha::hugs:


And so the final push to turn Jax to the Dark Side begins! :haha:

Hi ladies :hi:

Jax, I've started temping this month, it might be worth giving it a shot? 
Arggh! What am I saying? My conversion is complete! :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

You're learning well young padawan :haha: strong are the ways of The Dark Side.


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> You're learning well young padawan :haha: strong are the ways of The Dark Side.

You're evil DarthStar, EVIL I tell you! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Tessie, have you been temping everyday?


----------



## Jax41

Tessie :growlmad: I have to keep the flag flying here for us non-converters!

B, thanks for that :thumbup: Tbh, I don't really think I need a CBFM as POAS OPK works for me okay and I seem to have a regular cycle, I just need a willing partner.....sigh.....

NS, you geek you!! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Tessie, have you been temping everyday?


Um........ no :blush: 


ok, ok you've broken me, I can't lie any longer...*YES*, I've been temping everyday :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, have you been temping everyday?
> 
> 
> Um........ no :blush:
> 
> 
> ok, ok you've broken me, I can't lie any longer...*YES*, I've been temping everyday :cry:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

So, can we see the chart?:winkwink:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Tessie :growlmad: I have to keep the flag flying here for us non-converters!
> 
> B, thanks for that :thumbup: Tbh, I don't really think I need a CBFM as POAS OPK works for me okay and I seem to have a regular cycle, I just need a willing partner.....sigh.....
> 
> NS, you geek you!! :haha:


Jax, if it's any help I hate myself for it! You are stronger than me, I am weak and easily swayed. Stay stong my friend, stay strong! :bodyb:

Yeah, NS is a total nerd! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Tessie ,chart now :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## NorthStar

I do stats professionally and I do love a good spreadsheet :haha:

Temping is a good and almost free way to learn a bit about what's going on in your body :winkwink: 

Jax I think it's time to start cruising this website and book yourself an IUI citybreak in Copenhagen :haha:

https://www.sellmerclinic.com/?gclid=CJX8_MC28K0CFVRItAodIHilqw


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,I know u hate me saying it but if u were temping we could tell u if af was gonna come and wen ,of even better if it wasn't gonna come ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I do stats professionally and I do love a good spreadsheet :haha:
> 
> Temping is a good and almost free way to learn a bit about what's going on in your body :winkwink:
> 
> Jax I think it's time to start cruising this website and book yourself an IUI citybreak in Copenhagen :haha:
> 
> https://www.sellmerclinic.com/?gclid=CJX8_MC28K0CFVRItAodIHilqw

I love temping and I would love the duo fertility but oh would tell me how many weeks that would keep us in food :growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, have you been temping everyday?
> 
> 
> Um........ no :blush:
> 
> 
> ok, ok you've broken me, I can't lie any longer...*YES*, I've been temping everyday :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> So, can we see the chart?:winkwink:Click to expand...

I'm getting used to charting this month so I will be keeping that under wraps until next month and then you can all have a good old look at it and see when I've managed to get around to putting out! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

P can eat melting snow.:growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Tessie ,chart now :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Next month Despie, next month :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> P can eat melting snow.:growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am going to have to permanently ban N from the kitchen...:growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

DM what did he do for dinner last night, I'm afraid to ask.....

And I thought his mom was going to give him some cooking lessons :huh:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> I do stats professionally and I do love a good spreadsheet :haha:
> 
> Temping is a good and almost free way to learn a bit about what's going on in your body :winkwink:
> 
> Jax I think it's time to start cruising this website and book yourself an IUI citybreak in Copenhagen :haha:
> 
> https://www.sellmerclinic.com/?gclid=CJX8_MC28K0CFVRItAodIHilqw

Do you have one of these bad boys though? 

https://www.find-me-a-gift.co.uk/love-spreadsheets-mug.html?gclid=CIfNuZC58K0CFcGFDgod2nweuw


----------



## LLbean

Despie so happy that your back is better!!!

BF so sweet of you...well I guess everyone can keep on praying and thinking good thoughts but so far the only lines I see are the control lines LOL

How are you ladies?

hugs and much love to you all!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie so happy that your back is better!!!
> 
> BF so sweet of you...well I guess everyone can keep on praying and thinking good thoughts but so far the only lines I see are the control lines LOL
> 
> How are you ladies?
> 
> hugs and much love to you all!

Awk no :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:M


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> DM what did he do for dinner last night, I'm afraid to ask.....
> 
> And I thought his mom was going to give him some cooking lessons :huh:

Oh is in the kitchen making home made soup ,he loves it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Spaghetti...and before anyone goes and tells me it was something else making me sick, let me just say...this man has gotten screwed us with his cooking so many times, that I know when it's his food.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Spaghetti...and before anyone goes and tells me it was something else making me sick, let me just say...this man has gotten screwed us with his cooking so many times, that I know when it's his food.:growlmad::haha:

I think u should just rely on frozen ready meals from now on babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## NorthStar

I don't understand how anyone can screw up such simple food :shrug: but clearly N can :haha:

Maybe he's got a similar ineptitude for the culinary arts as I do for handicrafts, knitting and the like :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::nope:

It's really the safest thing for you and the baby ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Please, if he kills us both, he'll get the electric chair.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I think I need to send p over to teach your oh some simple but delicious recipes ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...send him to my house too...hubby does not cook a thing!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Dmom, that's not good, maybe N's doing it on purpose so he never has to lift a finger in the kitchen again? :shrug::haha:

LL you okay today? :flower:

Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:


----------



## LLbean

yes I am fine...I promise :D


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, that's not good, maybe N's doing it on purpose so he never has to lift a finger in the kitchen again? :shrug::haha:
> 
> LL you okay today? :flower:
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:


It happens to the best of us Jax! :winkwink:

NS and Dmom tag team people into submission, no mercy :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Dmom, that's not good, maybe N's doing it on purpose so he never has to lift a finger in the kitchen again? :shrug::haha:
> 
> LL you okay today? :flower:
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, that's not good, maybe N's doing it on purpose so he never has to lift a finger in the kitchen again? :shrug::haha:
> 
> LL you okay today? :flower:
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:
> 
> 
> It happens to the best of us Jax! :winkwink:
> 
> NS and Dmom tag team people into submission, no mercy :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes I am fine...I promise :D

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.

Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.
> 
> Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Mine sometimes reminds me to do it, and gets that I have to escape his clutches for a few minutes before I can take it :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Tessie, have you been temping everyday?
> 
> 
> Um........ no :blush:
> 
> 
> ok, ok you've broken me, I can't lie any longer...*YES*, I've been temping everyday :cry:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



Jax41 said:


> Dmom, that's not good, maybe N's doing it on purpose so he never has to lift a finger in the kitchen again? :shrug::haha:
> 
> LL you okay today? :flower:
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:

You don't need to start at CD1 - in fact if you start tomorrow and you see temps rise/fall then you might know what is happening now! Did you OPK this month Jax? If so how many dpo are you?



LLbean said:


> yes I am fine...I promise :D

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.
> 
> Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

I use my DH's mobile phone light to look at my temp after the beep, just in case it fails to remember it on the thermometer, the way I look at it is if I have to be awake, so does he! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.
> 
> Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> I use my DH's mobile phone light to look at my temp after the beep, just in case it fails to remember it on the thermometer, the way I look at it is if I have to be awake, so does he! :haha:Click to expand...

I use my mobile light to read my thermometer and then save it on my organiser on my fon ,:thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.
> 
> Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> I use my DH's mobile phone light to look at my temp after the beep, just in case it fails to remember it on the thermometer, the way I look at it is if I have to be awake, so does he! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I use my mobile light to read my thermometer and then save it on my organiser on my fon ,:thumbup:Click to expand...

My phone is so old it is steam powered though, it is older than the hills and it can barely manage to text let alone have an organiser! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hugs: you can do it. What is holding you back? Are you afraid DH will hear it? My DH sleeps thru everything.
> 
> Mine doesn't ,wen he hears the bleep he does a really deep sigh and says oh for god/fuck sake :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> I use my DH's mobile phone light to look at my temp after the beep, just in case it fails to remember it on the thermometer, the way I look at it is if I have to be awake, so does he! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I use my mobile light to read my thermometer and then save it on my organiser on my fon ,:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> My phone is so old it is steam powered though, it is older than the hills and it can barely manage to text let alone have an organiser! :haha:Click to expand...

:nope::nope::nope::cry::haha:


----------



## NorthStar

:haha: I have 2 separate charting apps on my Android phone, the mobile version of Fertility Friend, and for when I'm travelling an app called OvuView which works without internet access :thumbup:

I tap my un-adjusted temp into Ovuview first thing by the light of my mobile and then use the BBT converter to adjust it when I enter it later on Fertility Friend.


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> :haha: I have 2 separate charting apps on my Android phone, the mobile version of Fertility Friend, and for when I'm travelling an app called OvuView which works without internet access :thumbup:
> 
> I tap my un-adjusted temp into Ovuview first thing by the light of my mobile and then use the BBT converter to adjust it when I enter it later on Fertility Friend.

U are so organised babes ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## NorthStar

I know :haha: if only D would do exactly as I tell him, his life would also be perfect :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

NorthStar said:


> :haha: I have 2 separate charting apps on my Android phone, the mobile version of Fertility Friend, and for when I'm travelling an app called OvuView which works without internet access :thumbup:
> 
> I tap my un-adjusted temp into Ovuview first thing by the light of my mobile and then use the BBT converter to adjust it when I enter it later on Fertility Friend.

You lost me at charting apps...I am a technospaz :wacko: I am still convinced the laptop I use is somehow magical or powered by witchcraft!

I fear gadgets, have you never seen Terminator? We're all doomed, doooooomed I tells yer! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I tried that app that NS uses and it looked really girly and pink, lol.


----------



## NorthStar

You can change the colour of it, mine is purple :thumbup: I hate pink.


----------



## dachsundmom

NorthStar said:


> You can change the colour of it, mine is purple :thumbup: I hate pink.

I just gave up, instead.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> I know :haha: if only D would do exactly as I tell him, his life would also be perfect :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

I also use the FF app on my phone. I ran into issues with it travelling last month and I complained to the company. The app lost my temps when I was out of the country and didn't have wifi or 3G (unless I wanted to get charged for roaming). FF said they would update the app asap and they had to wait for Apple to allow it, because there was a ban on app updates during the holidays. They have done an update since, and I haven't tested it out, but I am assuming things will be ok now. 
My thermometer doesn't remember the temp. So I use the light my phone to look at the temp and then record it into the app. :thumbup: I am a bit perplexed by my chart this month though. Damn the person who kept refilling my wine glass on CD12!!!! :wine: :haha:


----------



## NorthStar

Yeah invariably the hotel doesn't have wifi only plug in internet, or the wifi doesn't work, and I never use my data when roaming internationally, so that's why I find the OvuView quite handy too, as it doesn't need internet to work.

Also, I adjust my temps in FF but not in OvuView, so it can be useful for comparison purposes.


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> Tessie :growlmad: I have to keep the flag flying here for us non-converters!
> 
> B, thanks for that :thumbup: Tbh, I don't really think I need a CBFM as POAS OPK works for me okay and I seem to have a regular cycle, I just need a willing partner.....sigh.....
> 
> NS, you geek you!! :haha:

hey jax I do not temp either--afraid dh will find out. I too need a willing partner.....


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Oh my goodness what a lovely pair! She is too cute Despie!


----------



## Indigo77

She looks bigger already! :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She looks bigger already! :awww:

I know she's nearly a stone in weight (13) pounds :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

She's just too cute ,she has came off the breast and is very difficult ATM ,I am babysitting next week :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

NorthStar said:


> :haha: I have 2 separate charting apps on my Android phone, the mobile version of Fertility Friend, and for when I'm travelling an app called OvuView which works without internet access :thumbup:
> 
> I tap my un-adjusted temp into Ovuview first thing by the light of my mobile and then use the BBT converter to adjust it when I enter it later on Fertility Friend.

You're just showing off now aren'tcha?:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jax41

peanutpup said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie :growlmad: I have to keep the flag flying here for us non-converters!
> 
> B, thanks for that :thumbup: Tbh, I don't really think I need a CBFM as POAS OPK works for me okay and I seem to have a regular cycle, I just need a willing partner.....sigh.....
> 
> NS, you geek you!! :haha:
> 
> hey jax I do not temp either--afraid dh will find out. I too need a willing partner.....Click to expand...

peanutpup :hugs: it's just you n me then girlie :thumbup: Well, since I'm full on TTC DH is NTNP he would def wonder what's going on and I would have to fess up :nope: Hey we could say our FS's here recommend it? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, maybe I'll cave under the pressure and blow the dust of the thermometer I bought last year......just need to wait for CD1 now to get started, GOD, can't believe I'm saying this!:haha:
> 
> You don't need to start at CD1 - in fact if you start tomorrow and you see temps rise/fall then you might know what is happening now! Did you OPK this month Jax? If so how many dpo are you?Click to expand...

Hi B :hi: yep I P'd on my stix and had two go's before Ov and that was it, I'm 16dpo now. So if I temp now when do I need to do it, every morning, same time before I get up :shrug:, but I get up at 6:15 during the week, there's no way in hell I'm setting my alarm tomorrow morning for that time!!


----------



## Indigo77

Just skip the weekends. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax once u start temping I promise u will never look back :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Are you sure I won't live to regret it? It sounds like it makes you more paranoid than normal :wacko: I don't need to be any worse than I am already!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Are you sure I won't live to regret it? It sounds like it makes you more paranoid than normal :wacko: I don't need to be any worse than I am already!! :haha:

It will make u more prepared :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure I won't live to regret it? It sounds like it makes you more paranoid than normal :wacko: I don't need to be any worse than I am already!! :haha:
> 
> It will make u more prepared :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I know but we're talking me here T! It'll make me more prepared for what, the rejection when we should be DTD? :shrug: I don't need to temp/POAS/....I just need an agreeable DH!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure I won't live to regret it? It sounds like it makes you more paranoid than normal :wacko: I don't need to be any worse than I am already!! :haha:
> 
> It will make u more prepared :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but we're talking me here T! It'll make me more prepared for what, the rejection when we should be DTD? :shrug: I don't need to temp/POAS/....I just need an agreeable DH!!!Click to expand...

It will give u more time to drug and seduce your oh :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

It will help you pinpoint your most fertile days....


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Are you sure I won't live to regret it? It sounds like it makes you more paranoid than normal :wacko: I don't need to be any worse than I am already!! :haha:
> 
> It will make u more prepared :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but we're talking me here T! It'll make me more prepared for what, the rejection when we should be DTD? :shrug: I don't need to temp/POAS/....I just need an agreeable DH!!!Click to expand...
> 
> It will give u more time to drug and seduce your oh :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T....How are your kids with your niece?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....How are your kids with your niece?

They adore her ,they all fight to see who can get the closest to her ,my kids all love babies ,ESP my son ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw T your niece is so cute :awww: (and your brother is not bad too :haha::haha::haha:)

Jax, Nike (just do it) :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....How are your kids with your niece?
> 
> They adore her ,they all fight to see who can get the closest to her ,my kids all love babies ,ESP my son ,:hugs:Click to expand...


:awww: ESP your son? What a sweetheart!


----------



## Indigo77

https://img-s3-01.mytextgraphics.com/sparklee/2012/01/27/70121a6d70550a99578e118061d02f01.gif :haha::haha::haha::winkwink::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....How are your kids with your niece?
> 
> They adore her ,they all fight to see who can get the closest to her ,my kids all love babies ,ESP my son ,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :awww: ESP your son? What a sweetheart!Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: so sweet! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw T your niece is so cute :awww: (and your brother is not bad too :haha::haha::haha:)
> 
> Jax, Nike (just do it) :haha:

I know and he's just turned 41 :thumbup:Looks after himself :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I wish one of my siblings lived closer. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I wish one of my siblings lived closer. :cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I wish one of my siblings lived closer. :cry:

Indigo I only have my brother that lives close and it's only recent as he moved here wen his girlfriend was pregnant ,I have seen him more in the last two months than I have in the last ten years,:nope:He has only realised now since having his own child how important family is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:.i wish u had someone living close too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo, luvvin that banner!!!!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Despie, Olivia's just gorgeous! It must be hard on you girls when your family's not nearby....:hugs: T at least you've got your brother 'back' now :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3fd957bf.jpg. For indigo ,,,,,my Daniel and Olivia grace ,

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

They're both adorable!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3fd957bf.jpg. For indigo ,,,,,my Daniel and Olivia grace ,
> 
> :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> They're both adorable!
> 
> :hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Thank you ,I think so too ,:kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Oh Lordy! Dr Oz is having a show on how old is too old to have a baby.. Women over 40 have a 5% chance of having a baby naturally! Wondering what bad news they are going to give us..


----------



## Indigo77

5% ??? :saywhat:

I don't believe it! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh Lordy! Dr Oz is having a show on how old is too old to have a baby.. Women over 40 have a 5% chance of having a baby naturally! Wondering what bad news they are going to give us..

Don't listen to the stats,they are never right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

FINALLY! I managed to log in:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I have been trying every evening and either I could not log in here or it would not let me post my messages. Is anyone experiencing problems with this site? or is it just me? :cry:

Anyway after trying every single browser, I downloaded Google chrome update and no I am here :happydance: Now see if it lets me post it!

How is everyone! I have missed you loads girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How frustrating not being able to communicate!


----------



## LLbean

they were having issues a minute ago and I could not log in either....it would time out


----------



## Sus09

I have been having problems almost every evening!:growlmad:

Ll I have just been reading your journal! Now I can use the emoticons I can send you propper :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Instead of the boring XXXXX :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Sus I know the love is the same...emoticons or not :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Lol, true!:haha:

I have just updated the Doctor Appointments thread, you are not going to believer what they told us today, I am so angry :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite everyone :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sweet dreams Despie...have a wonderful weekend!!!


----------



## Sus09

Nite Lovely!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Oh Lordy! Dr Oz is having a show on how old is too old to have a baby.. Women over 40 have a 5% chance of having a baby naturally! Wondering what bad news they are going to give us..

:hi: morning

What I wonder is how they get these stats. It's not like they can go tell everyone over 40 to try and get pregnant and see how many succeed! How do they know how many are actually trying? :growlmad:


----------



## NorthStar

T your brother, niece and son :hugs: all lovely, I can see a lot of you in your brother, especially around the eyes.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lordy! Dr Oz is having a show on how old is too old to have a baby.. Women over 40 have a 5% chance of having a baby naturally! Wondering what bad news they are going to give us..
> 
> :hi: morning
> 
> What I wonder is how they get these stats. It's not like they can go tell everyone over 40 to try and get pregnant and see how many succeed! How do they know how many are actually trying? :growlmad:Click to expand...

:thumbup: Butterfly I totally agree with you! Stats are just a teeny tiny % of the population, I try my best to ignore them :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Just a quickie :winkwink: to send all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Off out for a walk with my Ma today and omlette (and chips!) at our favourite cafe, it'll be nice to get outside after being cooped up all week!

CD1 for me AF got me in the night!!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::fool::wohoo:

My tactics are now if I celebrate her arrival she might not know that she's really pissing me off!:haha:

Have a lovely weekend
xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

It's a bit quiet around here but if anyone does turn up can I please direct you to the POAS thread? :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK T, here it is on your thread :haha::haha::haha:



I'm well aware that the chances of this sticking at age 44 are minimal but I'll think about that later :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK so T said: "I'm pleased for us both at the prospect!!" :happydance::happydance:


----------



## NorthStar

Wow, it's all happening today :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OK T, here it is on your thread :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 331324
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the chances of this sticking at age 44 are minimal but I'll think about that later :haha::haha:

Let's just celebrate today for that perfect line ,omg were is everyone ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Ok b I need to ask u some questions :haha:Wen did u dtd ,wot position ,did u use soft cups ,did u do the lutw thingy and wot meds are you on :haha::haha::haha:U have made my day gorgeous ,I even had to wake oh up and tell him ,he was all like who the phuck is butterfly :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:

I'm so very happy for you...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope you have a fantastic pregnancy with no MS! :hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL T, well if you want all the details here they are :blush:

two sessions, the first one was (i think) missionary with soft cups and conceive plus, i think the second one was from the rear :haha: without either but i think the timing was really good as I think I O'd between the 2 sessions. T had held off for 2 days before I saw him. Not many meds this month - I did take EPO a bit in first 10 days but other than that just folic until O then after O I started taking COQ and B complex - argh - should I stop either of those??!?!?! :wacko:


----------



## mummymurray74

Congratulations butterfly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> OK so T said: "I'm pleased for us both at the prospect!!" :happydance::happydance:

How very British of him! So reserved and proper! 

Mine said....."Are you phucking with me? You better not be phucking with me! I'm going to kick your ass to the high heavens if you're phucking with me!"


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL T, well if you want all the details here they are :blush:
> 
> two sessions, the first one was (i think) missionary with soft cups and conceive plus, i think the second one was from the rear :haha: without either but i think the timing was really good as I think I O'd between the 2 sessions. T had held off for 2 days before I saw him. Not many meds this month - I did take EPO a bit in first 10 days but other than that just folic until O then after O I started taking COQ and B complex - argh - should I stop either of those??!?!?! :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Def no more cock for you :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL T, well if you want all the details here they are :blush:
> 
> two sessions, the first one was (i think) missionary with soft cups and conceive plus, i think the second one was from the rear :haha: without either but i think the timing was really good as I think I O'd between the 2 sessions. T had held off for 2 days before I saw him. Not many meds this month - I did take EPO a bit in first 10 days but other than that just folic until O then after O I started taking COQ and B complex - argh - should I stop either of those??!?!?! :wacko:

I stopped the COQ10....


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OK so T said: "I'm pleased for us both at the prospect!!" :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How very British of him! So reserved and proper!
> 
> Mine said....."Are you phucking with me? You better not be phucking with me! I'm going to kick your ass to the high heavens if you're phucking with me!"Click to expand...

LOL this made me seriously chuckle indi :rofl::rofl:



mummymurray74 said:


> Congratulations butterfly xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks MM :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OK so T said: "I'm pleased for us both at the prospect!!" :happydance::happydance:
> 
> How very British of him! So reserved and proper!
> 
> Mine said....."Are you phucking with me? You better not be phucking with me! I'm going to kick your ass to the high heavens if you're phucking with me!"Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

Right, gotta go get a shower and my bff is popping in, hope she is OK about it. Laters lovely ladies and thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Right, gotta go get a shower and my bff is popping in, hope she is OK about it. Laters lovely ladies and thanks so much xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Of course she will be ok ,take care babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Pop in later, ok? :hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

She just popped in as she was on her way to lunch with a friend and she was very excited. Will see her properly Weds eve before I go :thumbup:

Now I need to actually think what I need to do today :haha:. Need to get some food in for dinner as my Mum is coming round but am not going to tell her until (if) I get to at least 10 weeks or so.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> She just popped in as she was on her way to lunch with a friend and she was very excited. Will see her properly Weds eve before I go :thumbup:
> 
> Now I need to actually think what I need to do today :haha:. Need to get some food in for dinner as my Mum is coming round but am not going to tell her until (if) I get to at least 10 weeks or so.

ARe u gonna fon your doc?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg...it just has to stick! :hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Stop the COCK, take the B vits...:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I was going to phone the doc on Monday but I wonder if they are open today. I'll see. I'm not sure if they will want to get me in before I go to Dubai as I will be (FX) more than 8 weeks by the time I come back :haha:

Yeah, Indigo, I hope it sticks, I know it might not but I think I am just going to enjoy it while it is here - hence I am going to put my ticker in now :haha::haha:

I figure if it doesn't stick then obviously I will be devastated so I will try and enjoy it until then :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks B, I will go get some proper vitamins today too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF. OMFG!!!!!!!!!! OMFG!!!!!!!!!!!
:yipee: :yipee: ::yipee:
:happydance:
I'm soooooooooooooooo thrilled for you!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Super sticky :dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks Viking :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks B, I will go get some proper vitamins today too :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Everything you are taking now is fine...you have the FA, you can throw fish oil on top of it, for the DHA, and it's plenty.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea b I would def phone the docs on Monday :thumbup:It takes ages anyway to get a mw apt :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks B, I will go get some proper vitamins today too :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Everything you are taking now is fine...you have the FA, you can throw fish oil on top of it, for the DHA, and it's plenty.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Wots the dha ?x


----------



## dachsundmom

It's a fatty acid that LO needs for brain development; it's in all prenatals, but it's just fish oil...not Omega 3-6-9, straight fish oil.


----------



## Butterfly67

OK I better get some of that as I haven't been taking any but I do eat a fair amount of fish so hopefully that helps :thumbup:

I was on the maca for about 6 months before this so I do wonder if that helped to improve my eggs :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

I like your approach, BF! :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Oh Lordy! Dr Oz is having a show on how old is too old to have a baby.. Women over 40 have a 5% chance of having a baby naturally! Wondering what bad news they are going to give us..
> 
> :hi: morning
> 
> What I wonder is how they get these stats. It's not like they can go tell everyone over 40 to try and get pregnant and see how many succeed! How do they know how many are actually trying? :growlmad:Click to expand...

It was really one sided! There was an IVF Doctor promoting his 90,000 IVF process. There were two anti 40++ OBGYN and Sh** lady that were againist women getting pregnant with all the dangers... In the end there was as lady from origninally from Africa that had a daughter in 20's then another daughter in 30's and finally a son in her 40's and she said she felt that women are able to have babies in their 40'+++ and even in their early 50's in Africa all the time. One on the main things she was stressed was the food intake of women now days is not healthy and it affects fertility. She said all the processed food and overeating prevents fertility in women over 40. Interesting concept... Oh I forgot to say she was one hot Mama over 40 too...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet have u heard the wonderful news ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, what did Dr. Oz have to day about it? I really like him.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> OK T, here it is on your thread :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 331324
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the chances of this sticking at age 44 are minimal but I'll think about that later :haha::haha:

Oh how exciting congrats!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, what did Dr. Oz have to day about it? I really like him.

You know Dr. Oz kinda stayed out of it. I don't think it was his area so he brought in all the one sided experts...:shrug::shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, what did Dr. Oz have to day about it? I really like him.
> 
> You know Dr. Oz kinda stayed out of it. I don't think it was his area so he brought in all the one sided experts...:shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

No, he's a cardiologist. Usually, he has something to say.


----------



## Viking15

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, what did Dr. Oz have to day about it? I really like him.
> 
> You know Dr. Oz kinda stayed out of it. I don't think it was his area so he brought in all the one sided experts...:shrug::shrug:Click to expand...

Yes, I agree. I saw maybe the last 20 minutes. He was very wishy washy about it. Toeing the line like he was afraid to offend someone. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't get it, he talks about fertility in his books and on his website.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> OK T, here it is on your thread :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 331324
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the chances of this sticking at age 44 are minimal but I'll think about that later :haha::haha:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

OMG I am SO HAPPY FOR YOU!!!!


WOOOOT WOOOOT!

Congrats BF!!!!!
:dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo::loopy::D


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> OK T, here it is on your thread :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> View attachment 331324
> 
> 
> I'm well aware that the chances of this sticking at age 44 are minimal but I'll think about that later :haha::haha:

I think you have a good chance there are at least 3 ladies who are 43/ 44 right now in there middle or late trimester who are having a baby in the Over 35 and pregnant!!! Definately get off the COCK and get on the Prenatal vitamin and Omega 3's. :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Poor bf :cry:No more cock :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Poor bf :cry:No more cock :haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl:

I'm sure she will be fine giving up THAT cock given what she gets in return :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Poor bf :cry:No more cock :haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha: I only starting taking cock 2 days before O! 

So I could only get either cold liver oil or some pre-natal vits with omega 3 that were £12 a packet. I'm not ready to spend £24 yet (they were on 3 for 2 so I would have had to:haha::haha:) so I got the CLO - it says it has O3 but is this OK to take? :shrug:


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> :hi: Just a quickie :winkwink: to send all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Off out for a walk with my Ma today and omlette (and chips!) at our favourite cafe, it'll be nice to get outside after being cooped up all week!
> 
> CD1 for me AF got me in the night!!:happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::fool::wohoo:
> 
> My tactics are now if I celebrate her arrival she might not know that she's really pissing me off!:haha:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend
> xXx


Awww Jax so sorry stupid af got you :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

WOW Butterfly I have just found out the news!:happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats, I ams excited for you! your chart did look supergood! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sus ,:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous T!!:happydance: how are you feeling today?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello gorgeous T!!:happydance: how are you feeling today?:hugs:

Def way better :thumbup:Back just some twinges now and then ,just getting ready for o next week ,:thumbup:How are u feeling ?:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Sus :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am very shitty, I have heavy period pains but I am only spotting so I don´t know if it is my prediod and it is just light or if Af is still trying to start:shrug:

Other than that, happy with Butterfly´s news, and my 20p return from the tax office :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is 20p good or bad? LOL


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening ladies! :hi:
Congrats and yay again BF (I posted on the POAS thread) I'm so damned happy for you missus! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Despie, sus, jax, tessie, dmom, indi, pup, jodes, MM, garnet, viking, LL, NS :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:. Did I get everyone???

It's fookin freezing here brrr, got my thermals on, the central heating on high and the fire on full blast. The furries are all sleeping and OH is at work (again :growlmad:.) I have nothing in for tea and am CD12 and haven't got a seeing to yet. I'm not impressed. I think that about covers my AFM.


----------



## Sus09

Keeks:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It is freezing here as well:cold:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Is 20p good or bad? LOL

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: 20 pence, well you can´t even buy chewing gum with that, apparenlty the Tax office owed me that, my friend and I almost peed ourselves when we submitted my return. So funny!


----------



## dachsundmom

I thought that meant 20 pounds! LOL


----------



## Sus09

20 Pounds I wish!:haha::haha::haha::haha:
And they are making a bank transfer just for that amount as well, really funny


----------



## NorthStar

LOL no, there's nothing you can buy for 20p a creme egg costs 65p these days :haha:

It didn't get about 0C here today at all though the snow has mostly melted :cold::Scotland:

Ironically I started swimwear shopping today, I can guarantee you that the palce where I'm going they will never have seen a person this white before :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

NorthStar said:


> LOL no, there's nothing you can buy for 20p a creme egg costs 65p these days :haha:
> 
> It didn't get about 0C here today at all though the snow has mostly melted :cold::Scotland:
> 
> Ironically I started swimwear shopping today, I can guarantee you that the palce where I'm going they will never have seen a person this white before :rofl:

U could get two bags of bikers crisps :haha:


----------



## Natsby

Just found out Butterfly, Congrats!! yay fingers crossed for a sticky bean.

Keekee the temp is dropping here too, ok I can´t complain I haven´t had to bring in the plants yet but apparently next month is going to be a cold one. I am so glad the horse is inside now, one less thing to worry about. 
Sus 10p wow you are rich! change it to Euros it is probably worth about 50c, sounds better, but still buys you bugger all.
NS where are you going? Ahh holdays I can´t wait to finish this sculpture and have a day off. 
Dmom how are you feeling? will you post a photo when you start to show? I wanna see bumps ladies!! 
I feel so broody today, hurumph. I am going to stop thinking about the awdul stats and try to believe that the iui will do it for us.
AF is with me so I guess that explains the sad mornings I have been having. Still when the witch has gone only one more cycle till IUI!:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all of you.


----------



## Desperado167

Nats so sorry about af ,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How's your work going?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nats, even though I do it all the damned time, maybe it's time to let the stats go...you have no control over this one, so it doesn't matter what the stats say.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Nats:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry for AF, she is a bugger! :growlmad:

So glad horse is warm now!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus are up still feeling crappy ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes:cry:

Between my hormones being all over the place, my very sore titties and cramps and spotting before AF .... I feel moody / angry all the time... Come on AF don´t be shy just show up![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## Natsby

Despie, it is going well, thanks for asking. I am making good progress with the stone, I have finished the shape, (but not the detail) on one side so I´ll turn it over tomorrow. Sadly the fund raising isn´t going so well, I have only got to 20% on my wefund.com. But I will be in the local paper here next week so that might help. I am working every possible minute and I can´t wait to finish it so I can have a day off. It will all be worth it when it is in the expo though. 
I didn´t mind af this month, I only get upset when I think she might not come and then she does. I was sure nothing could implant with the major power tools I have been using! If you want to get fit build a sculpture, it is better then the gym for strength!


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Despie, it is going well, thanks for asking. I am making good progress with the stone, I have finished the shape, (but not the detail) on one side so I´ll turn it over tomorrow. Sadly the fund raising isn´t going so well, I have only got to 20% on my wefund.com. But I will be in the local paper here next week so that might help. I am working every possible minute and I can´t wait to finish it so I can have a day off. It will all be worth it when it is in the expo though.
> I didn´t mind af this month, I only get upset when I think she might not come and then she does. I was sure nothing could implant with the major power tools I have been using! If you want to get fit build a sculpture, it is better then the gym for strength!

Maybe u could share the pic in the paper with us ,we would love that,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yes:cry:
> 
> Between my hormones being all over the place, my very sore titties and cramps and spotting before AF .... I feel moody / angry all the time... Come on AF don´t be shy just show up![-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Awk babes ,is there nothing u can have to take the pain away ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Nats! :hi::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B I love your new doxie :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I am looking for a pregnancy/baby loss bracelet,oh has offered to buy me one ,anyone seen any really special ones,:hugs::hugs:been thinking of this for ages ,just feel like I need a remembrance ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/318d288a.jpg


----------



## keekeesaurus

I wouldn't know where to find one but what a lovely idea :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

ETA just saw your pic - aw, that's sweet despie.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/bfd2f0e3.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I wouldn't know where to find one but what a lovely idea :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Thanks Keeks have seen a few online but I want something really special ,:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

That one too :hugs:.


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeks looks like you need to suduce the OH and get some sexy time. Is pretty cold here too I have to keep turning the heating up and putting the fire on :cold:

Nats, that is brilliant that your sculpture is going in the expo, I would love to see a pic of that :flower:

Sus, sorry you are feeling crappy and 20p WTF? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

B, also loving the new doxies :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/7fa7fa2c.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

T, I think you can get ones very much like that on etsy and even get one custom made :hugs::hugs: I got my bff a fertility bracelet from etsy and it was a bit like those :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wot do u think ?i always wanted to get one and no I haven't gone mad :haha:Just thought it would be nice ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T I like the 2nd one...

Have you thought of maybe starting a Pandora bracelet...you can pick the charms and add to it.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T, I think you can get ones very much like that on etsy and even get one custom made :hugs::hugs: I got my bff a fertility bracelet from etsy and it was a bit like those :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yea babes that's were the two that are similar are from ,do u think peeps would think I had gone a bit nuts if I started wearing one ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It's a great idea. :hugs:

I'll let you know if I see anything special in Etsy...


----------



## keekeesaurus

I think a custom made one would be ideal :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T I like the 2nd one...
> 
> Have you thought of maybe starting a Pandora bracelet...you can pick the charms and add to it.

I have a pandora bracelet :thumbup:Just saw a girl on casualty wearing a remembrance necklace and I thought o I like that idea ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No one will think you are nuts and if it makes you feel better, than that is all that matters.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No one will think you are nuts and if it makes you feel better, than that is all that matters.

It will ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> No one will think you are nuts and if it makes you feel better, than that is all that matters.
> 
> It will ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Perfect!:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> No one will think you are nuts and if it makes you feel better, than that is all that matters.

What B said :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite lovely ladies ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Night T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Garnet

I was going to get this necklace that ha little footprints on it for my three losses. I have fin the picture and attach it.


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> I was going to get this necklace that ha little footprints on it for my three losses. I have fin the picture and attach it.

I saw one like that in sterling silver on Etsy.
It was simple and elegant. Lovely! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,had a terrible nites sleep as my neighbours house was robbed and I kept thinking they were gonna break Into ours and steal the kids ,:wacko:But I am up and today's a new day and I am starting to eat healthy and do a small bit of exercise ,heading to church soon then taking the kids to the museum then prob treating them to McDonald's for lunch ,I will have nothing cos I am determined to lose the weight I have put on since Xmas ,how's everyone else today ?any plans .happy Sunday ladies .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG T that sounds terrible! :hugs::hugs:

Sounds like you have a lovely day planned but do have something for lunch as it is better to eat than not - just don't have fries as they are the worst things in McDs to have and the most calories but the lowest calorie thing to have (I did an investigation on this :winkwink:) is the caesar salad:

Caesar salad: 220 calories
Croutons: 50 calories
Caesar dressing: 160 calories 
Light vinaigrette dressing: 45 calories

so go with the vinaigrette dressing no caesar :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

The bracelet is a beautiful idea i liked the last one. Pandora would be nice i'm thinking of getting one myself :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is horrible, I would not sleep either if I knew someone had broken into my neighbours house! 

To all the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss: Happy Sunday!
I now baking my bread, will post a pic when it is done!


----------



## dachsundmom

I have never baked bread in my life.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, that's not nice at all, hope you're managing to catch up on some sleep now :sleep::hugs: I think the bracelet's a lovely idea :thumbup:

Sus, bread baking sounds much better than what I'm doing! Paying my tax bill online, true Jax stylie and leaving right to the last minute, I also needed to earn the cash for it too....:blush:

And.....I'm applying for a job too, I hate the blank page bit where you have to 'match your skills to the person specification to describe how you're best suited for the position', I can't think of a damn thing! :dohh:

Anyway, here goes......


----------



## Sus09

I love baking bread, it is very relaxing! I usually think of someone who gets on my nerves and gives me the strength for the kneading, it is usullay G or my Boss:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I have never baked bread in my life.:haha:

You surprise me :haha::haha::haha:

Sus I love the smell of freshly baked bread and I love it hot with lots of butter on, can you waft some smells through as well as taking pics :haha:

Jax, good luck with the job application - I hate those things although I haven't done one since 1993 :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

BF, I wish I could waft some smells over as it smells delicious now, I wish I could share the bread as well as I have made loads!

G's belly is going to grow after today :haha: I am on WW diet so I can just "smell" the bread. No calories in smells I believe :haha: :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

I wouldn't know where to begin on a resume anymore...it's been so long, lol.

Doesn't bread take hours to make?


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, good luck with the job application - I hate those things although I haven't done one since 1993 :haha::haha:

You're so lucky!! I had a brief spell away from them but unfortunately had to return to it :dohh:


----------



## Sus09

Oh girls I feel I am in work again:wacko:

That is part of my day job, to help people find work and write CVs/resumes and application forms for them :wacko: I complete loads every week, I hate them! well the application forms, I don´t mind the CVs.


----------



## Indigo77

Good Morning! :sleep:

How do u feel BF? :baby:

Sus....I'm coming over for some cinnamon bread. :plane:

Jax...Are you looking for a 3rd job, or do you plan on leaving one of your current jobs? 

T....Did you decide on a bracelet yet?

:hug: & :hi: to everyone else....


----------



## Sus09

Indi,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

There is plenty bread here for you!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

:plane:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

https://www.picgifs.com/smileys/smileys-and-emoticons/car-driving/smileys-car-driving-109127.gif :haha:

:hi: Indi, I am feeling good thanks, hope you are OK :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,wot did I miss?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, I've been putting it off ALL week, cos I don't know where to start and trying to stop starting every sentence with 'I.......' I feel a bad mood coming on!:haha:

Indigo, ditch both current jobs and have 1 job that, if I get it, will give me more £'s (far more, in fact I will feel like I've won the lottery!) than both jobs together and hopefully a better lifestyle i.e. more money, more time for me, holiday's with my husband for a change! :haha:. I will miss my school job so much but it is so very poorly paid and of course doesn't help that I don't get paid for the holidays = 3 months. I've loved it and the people I've worked with they have really helped my confidence over the past 3 years, I owe them a lot, but I have to move on.....:flower:

Sus, I can smell that bread, it's making me drool :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax have u got your thermometer ready for the morning?do u have your account set up on ff?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Jax have u got your thermometer ready for the morning?do u have your account set up on ff?:hugs::hugs:

And then get the link in your siggie so we can all check up on you :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax have u got your thermometer ready for the morning?do u have your account set up on ff?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> And then get the link in your siggie so we can all check up on you :haha::haha:Click to expand...

O well that's the most important ,:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Wooooahh! Slow down you two, yes I've got an account and just logging on makes me stare at it with confusion and log off quickly again :haha: It's not for me yet, I need to get my DH very firmly onside before I even attempt this otherwise it will be futile.....:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Wooooahh! Slow down you two, yes I've got an account and just logging on makes me stare at it with confusion and log off quickly again :haha: It's not for me yet, I need to get my DH very firmly onside before I even attempt this otherwise it will be futile.....:flower:

Jax if it helps most mornings I wake up and stick the thermometer in my gob then run to the bathroom with it still in my mouth so oh doesn't see me doing it plus I don't disturb him :thumbup:he hates all this scientific shit as he calls it :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie how scary about your neighbors being robbed...I am scared of where we live too..ready to move 3 years ago lol


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wooooahh! Slow down you two, yes I've got an account and just logging on makes me stare at it with confusion and log off quickly again :haha: It's not for me yet, I need to get my DH very firmly onside before I even attempt this otherwise it will be futile.....:flower:
> 
> Jax if it helps most mornings I wake up and stick the thermometer in my gob then run to the bathroom with it still in my mouth so oh doesn't see me doing it plus I don't disturb him :thumbup:he hates all this scientific shit as he calls it :haha:Click to expand...

Well, that's certainly a solution to think about :haha: bless your heart :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

cute little vikings hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely vikings but your OH looks like he has his head through a giant spiky penis! :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/37d1c432.jpg

wth? Hahahaha


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax have u got your thermometer ready for the morning?do u have your account set up on ff?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> And then get the link in your siggie so we can all check up on you :haha::haha:Click to expand...

How B? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

It was in the museum and he just had to stick his head in it:haha:Boys will be boys lol


----------



## Viking15

Little Vikings!!!!
I love the smell of baking bread. Mouthwatering. Way to go Sus. But there is No Way I could bake some and not eat any. 
Jax, good luck on the application. Sounds like it would be a blessing.


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax have u got your thermometer ready for the morning?do u have your account set up on ff?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> And then get the link in your siggie so we can all check up on you :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> How B? :shrug:Click to expand...

When you are on FF, go to My Chart and then on the top right you will see Sharing. Go to Graphical Tickers and you will get the code there. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Love the pics.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Me too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg jax we can see your chart :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Bread is coming out nice! Wish I could share and make you all a cuppa and some pickings to go with it.

Jax! you got your chart on your siggy now :happydance::happydance:

T, I love your pictures, your kids ares stunning and your OH... Was that a cactus? :haha: Love the pic! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Way to go Jax!!!!! I have an iPhone and can put a label on the alarm. It pops up on the screen when the alarm goes off. For a long time it was labeled BBT. Or don't forget BBT. Sometimes I wake at crazy hours and I'm confused. So maybe if you have an option like that it could help you?


----------



## Jax41

Oh well, if you can't beat 'em and all that crap, just got to remember the temp thing when I wake up now :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus it's just meant to be a monster lol I want some bread :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is Northstar today ?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus it's just meant to be a monster lol I want some bread :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I thought it was a cactus! :haha::blush:

I will send a pic of the bread, that is if G stops eating it :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sus it's just meant to be a monster lol I want some bread :haha:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I thought it was a cactus! :haha::blush:
> 
> I will send a pic of the bread, that is if G stops eating it :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

It must be yummy ,I like your chart :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

There you are, English Muffins (On the left) and Cinnamon breads (On the right) There is a big cinnamon loaf still in the oven.
 



Attached Files:







102_0001.jpg
File size: 38.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Desperado167

O my goodness they look delicious ,seems u can do just about everything babes ,u are so talented ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm drooling, Sus.


----------



## Sus09

Thanks T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
But anyone can do these! they are very easy to follow recipes!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> But anyone can do these! they are very easy to follow recipes!

U will have to post it then as my oh loves all types of bread ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

ooh they look great Sus - you were just about to blow my theory about English Muffins not being English but then I remembered you were Spanish :haha::haha::haha:

:munch::munch:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha: yep, English muffins made by a spanish lady :haha:

T, I will type the recipes and send them to you, they are easy and yummy!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha: yep, English muffins made by a spanish lady :haha:
> 
> T, I will type the recipes and send them to you, they are easy and yummy!

Sus I forgot u were Spanish :haha:


----------



## Natsby

Yum Sus they look great. I made carrot cake today, but we ate half of it already so it is too late for a picture.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh dear I am not venturing to browse at pg 35+ again, they are ageist :wacko: Will end up getting myself kicked off if I really speak my mind :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Well half spanish and half Manc  mum is from manchester.

Nats, carrot cake, one of my fave!!

Ageist? :-(


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I love carrot cake too :happydance::happydance:

I just took offence at ladies saying they would be old when collecting their kid from nursery when they are 44. :grr:


----------



## LLbean

BF... All I have to say is ignore the jealous biatches lol


----------



## LLbean

Plus I bet you and I look better than they do at their age so screw them. And we have a better head on our shoulders


----------



## LLbean

Wait... 35+? Did I read that right? No way they can be saying that... I thought you meant a younger crowd lol. Please ... Don't even acknowledge that... That's nonsense.


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes, I thought in the 35+ section they might have had a bit more tact :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Hmmmm that's odd. I can't see them saying nonsense like that.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Yum Sus they look great. I made carrot cake today, but we ate half of it already so it is too late for a picture.

I love carrot cake nats ,but so does my six year old and she usually eats the lot :haha:


----------



## LLbean

I know a lot of those 35+ ladies and honestly they are very sweet and caring. You must have seen someone that snuck into the wrong thread... Now I am wondering what thread you looked at


----------



## Desperado167

Bf def ignore comments like that ,and yes u def look way younger than 44 ,I was well chuffed ,:) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Check on my previous posts LL and you will find where I replied. I don't think they meant it maliciously but I really think that they ought to have thought about it before posting considering the section they were in :flower:


----------



## LLbean

when did you post there? I can only see some from Yesterday and so far I find nothing LOL


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...well I don't think they meant it in a bad way...they were shocked that they themselves are in that situation...LOL. Again, don't let it get to you...life is to be enjoyed, to love and be loved. And you are doing just that :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh ok...well I don't think they meant it in a bad way...they were shocked that they themselves are in that situation...LOL. Again, don't let it get to you...life is to be enjoyed, to love and be loved. And you are doing just that :hugs:

U are such a lovely person elizabeth and yes life is to be enjoyed and to love and be loved ,my motto exactly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry yes you are right :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry yes you are right :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey don't be sorry babes ,,we love you too :) xxx


----------



## LLbean

no need to apologize to me hehehe I am on your side. Just saying people will always say things that get to us...don't let it ruin your moment...ENJOY!

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::friends:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::friends:

Yes babes enjoy every minute ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::friends:

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Why so mushy? :sick::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> Why so mushy? :sick::haha:

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Check on my previous posts LL and you will find where I replied. I don't think they meant it maliciously but I really think that they ought to have thought about it before posting considering the section they were in :flower:


Hormonal already? :haha::haha::haha:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Why so mushy? :sick::haha:

Indigo, your ticker is looking great! :baby::baby:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I love carrot cake too :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I just took offence at ladies saying they would be old when collecting their kid from nursery when they are 44. :grr:

I just think she was reflecting. If I am given the chance to have another child at 44, I'm going to be the rockiness older momma! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Why so mushy? :sick::haha:
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

LL


I'm a singing your song " Don't stop believing " in my prayers for you and your little bean. I didn't do IVF but I had spotting when I got pregnant before...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks so much Garnet...it's just quite red this spotting, wearing a pad but really not necessary...guess mostly its in case the flood gates open I want to be prepared.

The sticks have all been negative so that is what bums me out the most


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Thanks so much Garnet...it's just quite red this spotting, wearing a pad but really not necessary...guess mostly its in case the flood gates open I want to be prepared.
> 
> The sticks have all been negative so that is what bums me out the most

I thought Af was coming with mine but I never tests.


----------



## LLbean

well two more sleeps and we will know for sure


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Check on my previous posts LL and you will find where I replied. I don't think they meant it maliciously but I really think that they ought to have thought about it before posting considering the section they were in :flower:
> 
> 
> Hormonal already? :haha::haha::haha:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:

Yeah garnet you are right, I'm gonna rock it as the oldest mum in town. 

LL my 11dpo test was white as :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,so gutted I missed you lovely lades last night :cry:Feeling brilliant today and heading out with my bestest friend ,my ds is 11 next week and I badly need to get his presents sorted plus a trip to Starbucks :thumbup:Have a really busy on Thursday and a meeting in two new schools for my son on Friday .how is everyone today ,massive hugs for everyone and lots of love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hello, how is everyone oday? Despie have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Hello, how is everyone oday? Despie have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning gorgeous ,hope u are feeling a bit more positive today ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning gorgeous. Love you lots and lots. And wow you really do have a busy week. I want to start doing something for the homeless. xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, how is everyone oday? Despie have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,hope u are feeling a bit more positive today ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh despie!:nope: I wish i was but im not. Im worse, I have a really bad feeling:cry::cry:

I know deep down when i go thursday for my scan its going to be bad news:nope::cry:
I havent slept and its on my mind the whole time, i just have that same horrible feeling that i had last time after id had my first scan and everything was fine and i was due to go for my check up scan.....when they told me the baby had died and i had no idea or any symptoms baby had gone:cry:

Sorry i do try and find some hope but i really cant find any, im bursting into tears at the thought of thursday, praying every day but i know deep down thats not going to help me as i did that last time:nope:


----------



## Jodes2011

LLbean said:


> Thanks so much Garnet...it's just quite red this spotting, wearing a pad but really not necessary...guess mostly its in case the flood gates open I want to be prepared.
> 
> The sticks have all been negative so that is what bums me out the most

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: LOVE YOU LOTS XXXXX


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T :hi: sounds like you have a busy week :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Sus09 said:


> Well half spanish and half Manc  mum is from manchester.
> 
> Nats, carrot cake, one of my fave!!
> 
> Ageist? :-(

nowt wrong with a manc :thumbup: i'm from there :winkwink: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

LLbean said:


> Thanks so much Garnet...it's just quite red this spotting, wearing a pad but really not necessary...guess mostly its in case the flood gates open I want to be prepared.
> 
> The sticks have all been negative so that is what bums me out the most

llbean......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning bf ,:flower::hugs:Mm please try and not worry too much I know it's hard but there's nothing u can do and the stress won't help your little one ,I am still praying for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes, I thought in the 35+ section they might have had a bit more tact :nope:

Really? Well don't listen to tits like that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Im going for hcg and progesterone levels blood test today will get the results in a few days. My last progesterone count was 139, havent had the hcg done yet, so this will be the first time:(


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Im going for hcg and progesterone levels blood test today will get the results in a few days. My last progesterone count was 139, havent had the hcg done yet, so this will be the first time:(

Good luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just had to come back on my cbfm says high today and it's only day 12 ,only got two highs last month on cd15 -16 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::sex::happydance::sex::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

As usual, I guess I am the :wacko: one.:haha: I read that thread the other night and even commented to someone that I am also terrified of being close to 60 when this LO graduates high school.

I've been a younger mom...almost 24 when DD was born and I was scared to death bc my career was just getting started. Now I am going to be an older mom and I am just as scared, but for different reasons.:dohh:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies! Or rather, early afternoon :hi:

Despie, great news about the CBFM high! Get that basque on sexy T. hubba hubba :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Jax, good luck with the job application! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF, I wish all the age haterz would cock off. My OH's mum was 42 when she had him and it didn't do him any harm AND she was a single mum. Age ain't nothin' but a number and you will be a fabulous and very, very cool momma :hugs::hugs::hugs:. 

Sus, I swear I can smell your breads from here....mmmmm. When you come over and do my decorating can you bake me some bread as well? :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM :hugs::hugs::hugs: aw honey I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Super good luck for yours tests later, thinking of you.

LL :hugs::hugs::hugs: and so, so hoping that your betas are :thumbup:. Come on little one! Still sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.

Jodes, NS, natsby, dmom, indi, tessie, pup, anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM, I've had a right mare this morning. Mo did a poo in the bath (again) and had a seriously mucky bum so I had to throw him in the shower. Missy has had the runs on the spare room carpet :sick:. I couldn't get to my stop smoking appointment for dealing with sh1t but luckily they can fit me in this afternoon. I spend so much time dealing with sh1t that I've even started dreaming about it :nope:. 
In other news, I've only had one breakfast today :thumbup:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, how is the smoking going?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> As usual, I guess I am the :wacko: one.:haha: I read that thread the other night and even commented to someone that I am also terrified of being close to 60 when this LO graduates high school.
> 
> I've been a younger mom...almost 24 when DD was born and I was scared to death bc my career was just getting started. Now I am going to be an older mom and I am just as scared, but for different reasons.:dohh:

:haha: :hug:

I'm not even going to think about how old I will be when they get to Uni (and they *will *be going lol) but the bonus is that I can help pay for it out of my pension :haha::haha:

Keeks, I think it sounds like you need a smoke after all that sh!t :nope::dohh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

We all have our issues.:haha: I think that bc we are 35+, there is some unspoken rule that we are supposed to embrace everything about aging...well, for me, that's not the case.:wacko::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Tbh I *hate *getting old :growlmad::nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, how is the smoking going?:hugs:




Butterfly67 said:


> Keeks, I think it sounds like you need a smoke after all that sh!t :nope::dohh::haha:

I did really well for a while then me and OH had a bust up and it all went tits up :blush::nope:. I went in to look at nicotine patches last week and they had a stop smoking service at the chemists so I booked an appointment :thumbup:. It's free and I get free NRT which is good because otherwise they're so damn expensive :growlmad:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

No way am I ageing gracefully. Feck that sh1t :haha:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Tbh I *hate *getting old :growlmad::nope:

I don't mid getting older, I hate aging...:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, if you do the patches, you might find that you cannot sleep with them on, bc of the dreams...don't give up on them, just remove the patch before bed.


----------



## Viking15

Keekee, I'm sorry about all the kitty poo. My male cat lives with my parents now but he is not good about using his litter box. I'm not sure what his problem is but the vet wants him on anti-anxiety meds. My mom refuses to follow the vet's advice so he uses their house as a toilet. It's nuts. I feel kinda bad about it, but if my mom won't at least try it then I don't feel that bad about it. I wonder if your kitty would do better with the anti-anxiety meds? I bet Missy's runs are from changing to new food? My dog always has issues when we change her food. We have to phase it in. :hugs: for dealing with all the poo. 
BF, you are going to rock this pregnancy, and be a wonderful mom. Don't let other people's opinions get you down. Only you can know what's best for you! 
Despie, you are just too sweet. Good for you doing all that charity work!
Dmom, getting old sucks but it's better than the other option. At least we have Botox. :haha: 
CD2 and I'm so glad to be moving forward.


----------



## dachsundmom

Botox is only the beginning.:haha:

Keeks, do you have more than one litter box in the house?


----------



## sumatwsimit

here's one for you ladies :haha::haha::haha: 

WARNING: for those of you currently suffering from ms sorry and please turn away :sick:

dh just sent this pic in an email from work with the heading - cocuk (= child)

and the message - 

are you sure honey? 

https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/NatatISTANBUL/cocuk.jpg

:haha::haha::haha:

funny, it still hasn't put me off! :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon everyone :wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> here's one for you ladies :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> WARNING: for those of you currently suffering from ms sorry and please turn away :sick:
> 
> dh just sent this pic in an email from work with the heading - cocuk (= child)
> 
> and the message -
> 
> are you sure honey?
> 
> https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/NatatISTANBUL/cocuk.jpg
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> funny, it still hasn't put me off! :)

i seriously had a moment like this a few months back with Ted. He took his nappy off and smeared his shit everywhere it was disgusting :nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

jodie - oh no! lol. 

i'm sorry but i felt compelled to post this pic. hope it hasn't set ur sickness off. :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

sumatwsimit said:


> jodie - oh no! lol.
> 
> i'm sorry but i felt compelled to post this pic. hope it hasn't set ur sickness off. :hugs:

haha nah but in real life it would :sick: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Im going for hcg and progesterone levels blood test today will get the results in a few days. My last progesterone count was 139, havent had the hcg done yet, so this will be the first time:(
> 
> Good luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

MM: Do try to think positive!! It will be alright...:baby::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL sumat - I like to think that is chocolate :haha::haha:

I need to check if my wrinkle cream has Vit A in it I think...:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg that pic ,yuk :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance: Yay, twins that would be awesome :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Despie how sweet!!! That would be so cool!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Oh Despie how sweet!!! That would be so cool!!!!

Totally amazing if it happened ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Check on my previous posts LL and you will find where I replied. I don't think they meant it maliciously but I really think that they ought to have thought about it before posting considering the section they were in :flower:
> 
> 
> Hormonal already? :haha::haha::haha:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah garnet you are right, I'm gonna rock it as the oldest mum in town.
> 
> LL my 11dpo test was white as :hugs:Click to expand...

...as white as my 14DPO? LOL...yes, still very white



mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hello, how is everyone oday? Despie have a lovely day xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,hope u are feeling a bit more positive today ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh despie!:nope: I wish i was but im not. Im worse, I have a really bad feeling:cry::cry:
> 
> I know deep down when i go thursday for my scan its going to be bad news:nope::cry:
> I havent slept and its on my mind the whole time, i just have that same horrible feeling that i had last time after id had my first scan and everything was fine and i was due to go for my check up scan.....when they told me the baby had died and i had no idea or any symptoms baby had gone:cry:
> 
> Sorry i do try and find some hope but i really cant find any, im bursting into tears at the thought of thursday, praying every day but i know deep down thats not going to help me as i did that last time:nope:Click to expand...

:hugs: I hope they do have great news for you :hugs:



Jodes2011 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Thanks so much Garnet...it's just quite red this spotting, wearing a pad but really not necessary...guess mostly its in case the flood gates open I want to be prepared.
> 
> The sticks have all been negative so that is what bums me out the most
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: LOVE YOU LOTS XXXXXClick to expand...

Love you too!




Desperado167 said:


> Just had to come back on my cbfm says high today and it's only day 12 ,only got two highs last month on cd15 -16 :happydance::happydance::happydance:

GET BUSY!!!!!!!!!!!!



keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies! Or rather, early afternoon :hi:
> 
> Despie, great news about the CBFM high! Get that basque on sexy T. hubba hubba :winkwink::hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Jax, good luck with the job application! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF, I wish all the age haterz would cock off. My OH's mum was 42 when she had him and it didn't do him any harm AND she was a single mum. Age ain't nothin' but a number and you will be a fabulous and very, very cool momma :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Sus, I swear I can smell your breads from here....mmmmm. When you come over and do my decorating can you bake me some bread as well? :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> MM :hugs::hugs::hugs: aw honey I'm so sorry you're feeling down. Super good luck for yours tests later, thinking of you.
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs::hugs: and so, so hoping that your betas are :thumbup:. Come on little one! Still sending positive thoughts and prayers your way.
> 
> Jodes, NS, natsby, dmom, indi, tessie, pup, anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> AFM, I've had a right mare this morning. Mo did a poo in the bath (again) and had a seriously mucky bum so I had to throw him in the shower. Missy has had the runs on the spare room carpet :sick:. I couldn't get to my stop smoking appointment for dealing with sh1t but luckily they can fit me in this afternoon. I spend so much time dealing with sh1t that I've even started dreaming about it :nope:.
> In other news, I've only had one breakfast today :thumbup:.

Thanks Keeks...sorry about the pooh



sumatwsimit said:


> here's one for you ladies :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> WARNING: for those of you currently suffering from ms sorry and please turn away :sick:
> 
> dh just sent this pic in an email from work with the heading - cocuk (= child)
> 
> and the message -
> 
> are you sure honey?
> 
> https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/NatatISTANBUL/cocuk.jpg
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> funny, it still hasn't put me off! :)

OMG my only thought was "did he eat it???" LOL

I can clean it I guess but if he ate it I would have another issue LOL


----------



## Sus09

Despie, Twins!:hugs::happydance::happydance:

They told me I was going to have a May conception... well if you find out in May and they are right with both of us... We could be bump buddies :happydance::happydance::happydance::kiss:

Keeks, Ok Painting and baking as well, with few cuppas and some vino.... Sounds great to me!:thumbup::haha:

Jodie, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

MM, It is normal to be scared and have a funny feeling, but I really, really hope that you get great news, and I don´t see why you wouldn´t, it is your time now :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, how are you today?


Laura, Dmom, LL, Jax, Indi, Garnet, Suma, Nats, And all the ladies that I might have forgotten, I have become terrible with my memory :dohh::wacko: Big :hug: to you all.


AFM.... CD1 :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo: OMG I am so happy for AF I felt so ill! I now hope the sore boobs go, and my hormones go back to normal!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for cd1 Sus :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yay for cd1 sus :happydance::happydance:,well I went into lush and got my shampoo bars godiva for me and trichomania for the girls ,can't wait to use them ,they both smell gorgeous :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I love LUSH!!!!:happydance::happydance:
I have to go there myself. 
I just bought some AVEDA products for my hair from Debenhams Online, I had a voucher from work so I treated myself!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:

who gave you the reading babe? :hugs::hugs::hugs: i like the idea of twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:
> 
> who gave you the reading babe? :hugs::hugs::hugs: i like the idea of twins :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It was from TTc baby love predictions.com she was called Christina ,xxxx


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:


:happydance: Now that's more like it!! :happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Lovely reading despie, twins would be awesome! :hugs::happydance:

Dmom and viking :hugs:, I have 2 litter trays in the house, one in the spare room and one in the little bathroom. Mo's always had a thing about pooing in the bath. I don't know where it comes from, he doesn't do it anywhere else, but he had a bad first few years so I guess it could be down to that? 
Dmom thanks for the heads up about the patches! I didn't know that :thumbup:.

Suma LOL, I think after my kittehs I could cope with anything :haha::hugs:

BF, sus, jodes, anna laura, pup, tessie, jax (whoa, you're TEMPING! :happydance:), LL, MM, garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Now that's more like it!! :happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Keeks ,:hugs:Am trying to teach my 13 year old equations ,omg so difficult seeing as my six year old is making jigsaws and my ds is doing his homework all on the same table plus my dinner is on ,risotto plus vegetable soup .grrrrrr feel like screaming :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

There's a lot going in at yours tonight desps! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> There's a lot going in at yours tonight desps! :hugs:

The kids get most of their home works tonight and I like them to get them done as soon as they get them then they have less to do the rest of the week ,how are you feeling now ,will u get your temp rise tomorrow?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> how are you feeling now ,will u get your temp rise tomorrow?:hugs::hugs:

I hope so :thumbup:. Everything's pointing to me ov'ing today and and we got some rumpy in yesterday so FXed. I'm feeling good thanks despie, my lack of caffeine headache's gone, the kittehs are behaving (for the time being) and OH is at work so it's just me and BnB and the soaps. Yay.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> how are you feeling now ,will u get your temp rise tomorrow?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I hope so :thumbup:. Everything's pointing to me ov'ing today and and we got some rumpy in yesterday so FXed. I'm feeling good thanks despie, my lack of caffeine headache's gone, the kittehs are behaving (for the time being) and OH is at work so it's just me and BnB and the soaps. Yay.Click to expand...

I Hope so too ,xxxx I only watch eastenders but I have started watching The Midwives on bbc1 on a sunday night :thumbup:It's really good :thumbup:.my oh gave up drinking coke a few months back ,it was awful he had the shakes and headaches and was really grumpy ,he just stopped drinking it altogether instead of gradually cutting down and he found it really hard ,he did stick at it for a month or so and just drank water then one day he really craved it and had a tin and then that was him started again :dohh:


----------



## keekeesaurus

My BFF was a diet coke addict and she's given up to TTC (or rather to try and keep it after getting BFPs every month :cry:.) Think she's been having the same problem! I do drink coke zero now and again but my BFF says that aspartame has a bad influence on your prolactin levels? :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> My BFF was a diet coke addict and she's given up to TTC (or rather to try and keep it after getting BFPs every month :cry:.) Think she's been having the same problem! I do drink coke zero now and again but my BFF says that aspartame has a bad influence on your prolactin levels? :wacko:

I am lucky as I only drink water and one tea or coffee a day ,I hate fizzy drinks but oh lives on coke and his teeth are perfect and his skin :nope:


----------



## Jax41

Keekee :shhh:, not sure what I'm doing but :winkwink:!! Glad you 'got it on' yesterday :thumbup:

Despie, lovely reading, where are you going to put 6 kids!!!!! :shock: :haha:

Work has kept my busy, busy today and I'm off to watch Enders with my fishfingers, chips and beans now but I'm thinking about all of you Dmom, Indigo, Butterfly, Sus, Northstar, Sumat, Jodes, peanutpup, Viking, LL (BIG thoughts about you tomorrow, will try and get on in the evening to check up on you :winkwink:) big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Keekee :shhh:, not sure what I'm doing but :winkwink:!! Glad you 'got it on' yesterday :thumbup:
> 
> Despie, lovely reading, where are you going to put 6 kids!!!!! :shock: :haha:
> 
> Work has kept my busy, busy today and I'm off to watch Enders with my fishfingers, chips and beans now but I'm thinking about all of you Dmom, Indigo, Butterfly, Sus, Northstar, Sumat, Jodes, peanutpup, Viking, LL (BIG thoughts about you tomorrow, will try and get on in the evening to check up on you :winkwink:) big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax ,that was bloody quick ,I blinked and I missed you :growlmad:How's the temping going ?enjoybyour dinner ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

good luck keeks!!!!


----------



## mummymurray74

Night girlies!!!! Love you all check in tomorrow xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

mummymurray74 said:


> good luck keeks!!!!

Thank you lovely! :hugs: Nanight, hope you're feeling a bit better x


----------



## Desperado167

Nite mm ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I had another reading and I have been told that I will have twins ,one boy and one girl ,I will find out may or June this year or I will give birth may /June next year ,she said she was positive of this outcome and she had asked my babies three times and they confirmed it ,:cry::cry::happydance::hugs:
> 
> 
> :happydance: Now that's more like it!! :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Wow twins, that should keep you busy that would be cool...:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> My BFF was a diet coke addict and she's given up to TTC (or rather to try and keep it after getting BFPs every month :cry:.) Think she's been having the same problem! I do drink coke zero now and again but my BFF says that aspartame has a bad influence on your prolactin levels? :wacko:[/QUOTE
> 
> My daughter is a registered dietition and she saidthe safest sweeter is truvia (stevia) while you are pregnant or ttc. She said all the other artificial sweetner are not that good for you an should be used in moderation. Even splenda because it bleached. :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> here's one for you ladies :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> WARNING: for those of you currently suffering from ms sorry and please turn away :sick:
> 
> dh just sent this pic in an email from work with the heading - cocuk (= child)
> 
> and the message -
> 
> are you sure honey?
> 
> https://i970.photobucket.com/albums/ae185/NatatISTANBUL/cocuk.jpg
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> funny, it still hasn't put me off! :)

My son has given himself a poop facial before...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Gross! :sick:


----------



## dachsundmom

S never did that...maybe it's a boy thing? LOL


----------



## LLbean

yes part of why Boys can be scary to me LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

I think I want a girl! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Morning T xxxxxxxx
How are you today?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well had another temp drop this morning and I feel like I will o nice early ,:hugs:garnet sorry I missed u last night ,but thanks for the advice :hugs:Llbean ,I have lit my candle for you my love and am thinking of you,b indigo bf n.s Jodes mm pp Tessie mtbim ss jax Keeks sus Anna sum Googly Viking and PB ,love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T xxxxxxxx
> How are you today?

Morning sus ,:happydance::happydance:u are here the same time as me ,:kiss:Am good getting excited for my new chance this month ,:hugs:Are u feeling better babes ?xxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

For Despie

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

I so admire your 'get up and go' attitude, T!


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: your chart is looking really good to be ready to O :happydance::happydance: yay for the underwear :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

can see you're well and truly geared up for this :thumbup: best of luck D. :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> can see you're well and truly geared up for this :thumbup: best of luck D. :thumbup::hugs:

Thanks babes ,good luck for you two ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T :hi: your chart is looking really good to be ready to O :happydance::happydance: yay for the underwear :thumbup:

I know rite it's great ,got loads of new stuff ,plenty of underwear about for valentines day ,oh doesn't know he bought me them yet :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> For Despie
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I so admire your 'get up and go' attitude, T!

Thanks babes ,nothing else for it ,oh is well up for it :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T :hi: your chart is looking really good to be ready to O :happydance::happydance: yay for the underwear :thumbup:
> 
> I know rite it's great ,got loads of new stuff ,plenty of underwear about for valentines day ,oh doesn't know he bought me them yet :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha::haha: I'm sure he will be pleased with his purchases :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T :hi: your chart is looking really good to be ready to O :happydance::happydance: yay for the underwear :thumbup:
> 
> I know rite it's great ,got loads of new stuff ,plenty of underwear about for valentines day ,oh doesn't know he bought me them yet :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: :haha::haha: I'm sure he will be pleased with his purchases :haha:Click to expand...

O he will be ,:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

sexy sexy sexy T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> sexy sexy sexy T xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Go despie! You sexy mare :winkwink::hugs:.


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning lovely ladies :hi:

I've turned into a temping psycho! I was really huffy with my DH this morning (d in this instance stands for douchebag), he was sleeping badly and kept waking me up, normally I'd be back to sleep but everytime I tried he'd moving about again :grr:

So I took my temp at 4.30am as there was no way I was getting anymore good sleep before 6am. We had to dtd this morning as well and I was so annoyed with him but still had to do it, the things we do when TTC! :haha:

He had slight performance anxiety issues and couldn't finish initially, then finally managed to after a bit of 'coaxing' from me. The coaxing was nothing sexual, just some threats of violence that would be dished out if he failed in his task! :haha:

Hope everyone is good today :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like there is a lot of sexy time happening!


----------



## TessieTwo

There was nothing sexy about this morning I can assure you Dmom! More like a war of attrition :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Morning lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> I've turned into a temping psycho! I was really huffy with my DH this morning (d in this instance stands for douchebag), he was sleeping badly and kept waking me up, normally I'd be back to sleep but everytime I tried he'd moving about again :grr:
> 
> So I took my temp at 4.30am as there was no way I was getting anymore good sleep before 6am. We had to dtd this morning as well and I was so annoyed with him but still had to do it, the things we do when TTC! :haha:
> 
> He had slight performance anxiety issues and couldn't finish initially, then finally managed to after a bit of 'coaxing' from me. The coaxing was nothing sexual, just some threats of violence that would be dished out if he failed in his task! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is good today :hugs:

O god Tessie ,been there done that ,got the t shirt :nope:Yes the violence def works for me :haha::haha:Big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> There was nothing sexy about this morning I can assure you Dmom! More like a war of attrition :haha:

There is nothing sexy about TTC sex...nothing at all.:nope::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> There was nothing sexy about this morning I can assure you Dmom! More like a war of attrition :haha:
> 
> There is nothing sexy about TTC sex...nothing at all.:nope::haha:Click to expand...

Unless you are Despie and your wardrobe is bursting with sexy basques! :thumbup:

My DH counts himself lucky if my bra and knickers actually match! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

TessieTwo said:


> Morning lovely ladies :hi:
> 
> I've turned into a temping psycho! I was really huffy with my DH this morning (d in this instance stands for douchebag), he was sleeping badly and kept waking me up, normally I'd be back to sleep but everytime I tried he'd moving about again :grr:
> 
> So I took my temp at 4.30am as there was no way I was getting anymore good sleep before 6am. We had to dtd this morning as well and I was so annoyed with him but still had to do it, the things we do when TTC! :haha:
> 
> He had slight performance anxiety issues and couldn't finish initially, then finally managed to after a bit of 'coaxing' from me. The coaxing was nothing sexual, just some threats of violence that would be dished out if he failed in his task! :haha:
> 
> Hope everyone is good today :hugs:

To funny! we get crazy during this time!!:wacko: :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> There was nothing sexy about this morning I can assure you Dmom! More like a war of attrition :haha:
> 
> There is nothing sexy about TTC sex...nothing at all.:nope::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you are Despie and your wardrobe is bursting with sexy basques! :thumbup:
> 
> My DH counts himself lucky if my bra and knickers actually match! :haha:Click to expand...

I happen to like my comfortable granny panties! I'm too chunky to be wearing all that sexy stuff! A stuff sausage in sexy outfit...:cry::cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Never put yourself down like that.:growlmad:


----------



## mummymurray74

T - i like your style!!!!!!
:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


Garnet - How are you doing lovely? :hugs:

Sus - Sorry its cd1 for you, loads of luck this month!!!!!:hugs::hugs:

Keeks - :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suma - fingers crossed!!!!!:hugs:

LLbean - thinking of you and waiting for your results:hugs:

Dachsundmom - How are you feeling?

Jodes - my positive attitude at the moment!! Thank you! xxxx:hugs:

Everyone else sorry if i have forgotten you


----------



## Garnet

MM: Doing great! It has been over a month and things are clearing. Still losing weight. It is so hard when you are over 40. I lost 7 pounds of baby weight right away but now it down to 1 pound!!! Will start again I think in March... Maybe!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Garnet said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> There was nothing sexy about this morning I can assure you Dmom! More like a war of attrition :haha:
> 
> There is nothing sexy about TTC sex...nothing at all.:nope::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Unless you are Despie and your wardrobe is bursting with sexy basques! :thumbup:
> 
> My DH counts himself lucky if my bra and knickers actually match! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I happen to like my comfortable granny panties!Click to expand...

I'm with you there Garnet, big pants are awesome :thumbup:

I love mine and don't mind having AF as I get to wear my comfy 'period pants' :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I will be honest I love my underwear and i do enjoy the excitement leading up to o and then I also then enjoy the peace and quite after o and being able to go to bed in my fleecy pjs and comfy pants :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> I will be honest I love my underwear and i do enjoy the excitement leading up to o and then I also then enjoy the peace and quite after o and being able to go to bed in my fleecy pjs and comfy pants :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

A game of two halves then Despie! Sexy T until O and then Snuggly T after! :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> I will be honest I love my underwear and i do enjoy the excitement leading up to o and then I also then enjoy the peace and quite after o and being able to go to bed in my fleecy pjs and comfy pants :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh yeah fleecy pjs i'm in mine by 6.00pm if i don't have to ferry the kids anywhere :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Big day for our buddy LL! Wishing her much luck!!! We'll be hear for the news!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Must run ladies ,see you later ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks Garnet...blood taken, now we wait


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Thanks Garnet...blood taken, now we wait

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How do u feel?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Tired, headache, dizzy lol love progesterone ;)


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Tired, headache, dizzy lol love progesterone ;)

Awk babes I hope it's all been worth it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Me too Despie, me too


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Me too Despie, me too

C'mon little beans bean ,make us all happy .:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hehehe I talk to him too but not sure how he reacts to pressure lol


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hehehe I talk to him too but not sure how he reacts to pressure lol

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Well that's kids left of at the party,dinner over and done with ,( made homemade mince pie mashed potatoes cabbage and gravy ,)was delicious ,now for time to  relax before I pick kids up at eight :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Well that's kids left of at the party,dinner over and done with ,( made homemade mince pie mashed potatoes cabbage and gravy ,)was delicious ,now for time to relax before I pick kids up at eight :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Do you eat gravy on the cabbage?:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well that's kids left of at the party,dinner over and done with ,( made homemade mince pie mashed potatoes cabbage and gravy ,)was delicious ,now for time to relax before I pick kids up at eight :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Do you eat gravy on the cabbage?:nope:Click to expand...

I don't but the kids do :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You can't not have gravy on cabbage or is our gravy different to yours?! :wacko: Is it like that kind of bread sauce stuff with those things that you call biscuits that are actually scones?! :wacko::wacko: lol


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> You can't not have gravy on cabbage or is our gravy different to yours?! :wacko: Is it like that kind of bread sauce stuff with those things that you call biscuits that are actually scones?! :wacko::wacko: lol

Just saw a newborn baby on the news ,he was 13pound twelve ounces ,ouch ,and the mother had no pain relief :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! Ouch!


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, that kid would have to be cut out of me and the only way I eat cabbage is raw, in cole slaw or stir fried in Chinese food.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Is it cole slaw?

I always thought it was cold slaw. :dohh::haha:

I need to eat more protein. Does anyone know how to make southern chicken salad?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Is it cole slaw?
> 
> I always thought it was cold slaw. :dohh::haha:
> 
> I need to eat more protein. Does anyone know how to make southern chicken salad?

The one I make has apples, celery, and grapes in it.


----------



## Indigo77

No apples or grapes, but it does have a sweeter flavor and I have no idea where the sweetness comes from.


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> No apples or grapes, but it does have a sweeter flavor and I have no idea where the sweetness comes from.

My guess is a combination of sugar and vinegar...that's how southern style cole/cold slaw is made and it has a sweeter taste to it.


----------



## Garnet

Google it..??


----------



## Butterfly67

Can someone tell me if it is ok to leave a cat outside when it is 1degree out there?


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Google it..??


I did...there are hundreds of recipes...I think I'll just buy some from the restaurant....It's expensive, but I don't care at this point.


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> Can someone tell me if it is ok to leave a cat outside when it is 1degree out there?

:nope::nope::nope:...it's personal preference, but not something I would do.


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Can someone tell me if it is ok to leave a cat outside when it is 1degree out there?

Ummm....no....at least not for very long.

Why? What's going on?


----------



## Desperado167

No bf I brought mine in wen it was this cold ,my cat was an outdoor cat but in the old weather we brought her basket into the kitchen :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Next door seem to leave him/her out the whole time but it's ok cos he's sleeping on my dining room chair now :sleep::awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Next door seem to leave him/her out the whole time but it's ok cos he's sleeping on my dining room chair now :sleep::awww:

Aw bless ,just keep him there :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Picture please! :thumbup:


:awww:...it's good of you to save her from frostbite. Did she come right in?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah she was miaowing at the back door :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Not very good pic but trying not to wake him with flash. His name is fudge


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Awk bless him ,he's adorable :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

He is very cute and lovable and always after cuddles I think i will catnap him :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: Fudge! :haha: Great name!


----------



## dachsundmom

Reminds me of the little boy from the Judy Blume books, lol.


----------



## Butterfly67

Not heard of Judy Blume, I'll have to google her!


----------



## LLbean

Kitteh!


----------



## Sus09

Evening ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF, OMG Fudge is adorable :awww: 
I can´t believe they leave him out in the cold :cry: He looks so cute and relaxed sleeping on your chair!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

I just come back from teaching, long day for me :sleep:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello B! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I love your new Avatar, you find great Doxie images :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Evening ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF, OMG Fudge is adorable :awww:
> I can´t believe they leave him out in the cold :cry: He looks so cute and relaxed sleeping on your chair!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I just come back from teaching, long day for me :sleep:

O sus I am just heading to bed ,am sure u are exhausted babes,u work too hard,bless you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## LLbean

have a great night Despie. Thanks again for all your prayers for us. Love ya!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sus...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ha ha I love it too ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> have a great night Despie. Thanks again for all your prayers for us. Love ya!

Anytime babes ,love you too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:sleep::hugs:

This is what I do...search for doxie images.:wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :sleep::hugs:
> 
> This is what I do...search for doxie images.:wacko::haha:

:haha: nite nite,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> :sleep::hugs:
> 
> This is what I do...search for doxie images.:wacko::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: The greyhound images I find are boring, I think I used the good ones already... Need to use better search words in my searches! 

Night, night T :sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs: I won´t be long going to bed either.

By the way, I got my private clinic appointment for this Thursday at 6 pm :happydance: I am a bit nervous about starting all the tests soon, but they need to be done!:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Night T :wave:

Hi Sus :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :sleep::hugs:
> 
> This is what I do...search for doxie images.:wacko::haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha: The greyhound images I find are boring, I think I used the good ones already... Need to use better search words in my searches!
> 
> Night, night T :sleep::hugs::hugs::hugs: I won´t be long going to bed either.
> 
> By the way, I got my private clinic appointment for this Thursday at 6 pm :happydance: I am a bit nervous about starting all the tests soon, but they need to be done!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Fantastic news gorgeous excited for you,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, good news on the appt!:happydance:

When you do your search, try things like, 'greyhounds and food' or 'greyhounds with weird eyes.' :haha:


----------



## Sus09

OMG all I find is cute greyhound pictures!!!! And I have just found some greyhound pups! adorable!!!:awww: 

That reminds me that I have to go and visit my Greyhound in the weekend, I have bought him lots of goodies! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://static.flickr.com/3357/3276524780_d002591932.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

https://ahome4greys.org/media/AA/AB/justagreyhound/images/5494761/main/red_hat_society_for_greyhounds.jpg


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> https://ahome4greys.org/media/AA/AB/justagreyhound/images/5494761/main/red_hat_society_for_greyhounds.jpg

I love this one :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

That was from 'greyhounds and Valentine's Day' LOL


----------



## Sus09

Thanks!
I found lots now, and saved them all, going to change them every week:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, I like the one you have now!:happydance: I hate to say, I have a folder filled with avatar pics. I am set for years.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Sus, I like the one you have now!:happydance: I hate to say, I have a folder filled with avatar pics. I am set for years.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

LL::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus you new pic is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well oh fell asleep last night on the setee and I really didn't want to force him to dtd but I still think I am ok for a few days as I had a rise like this last month and then two drops:thumbup: .once the kids get to school a(15 mins)I am gonna run up put on my basque and shimmy at the door before he goes to work :haha:Let's hope it works for me ,:hugs:How's everyone else this morning ,bf did the kitty sleep all night ,sum are u getting ready for sexy time ,jax and sus ,hope u are both ok and don't have to work too hard today ,Brooke indigo mm n.s Anna PB ss pp Tessie Keeks ,where are you lovely ,how many days past ovulation are you now ,llbean and Viking ,loads of hugs ,garnet googly ,and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well oh fell asleep last night on the setee and I really didn't want to force him to dtd but I still think I am ok for a few days as I had a rise like this last month and then two drops:thumbup: .once the kids get to school a(15 mins)I am gonna run up put on my basque and shimmy at the door before he goes to work :haha:Let's hope it works for me ,:hugs:How's everyone else this morning ,bf did the kitty sleep all night ,sum are u getting ready for sexy time ,jax and sus ,hope u are both ok and don't have to work too hard today ,Brooke indigo Anna PB ss pp Tessie Keeks ,where are you lovely ,how many days past ovulation are you now ,llbean and Viking ,loads of hugs ,garnet googly ,and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

jeez, you've got some energy :haha: i've tried the morning sessions other months and i find it hard work getting interested (probably bc my eyes are still stuck together). 

yes, i'm ready too. it is day 8, didn't dtd warm up session as planned last night, i just didn't feel like it so watched t.v. with a fruit bowl instead :wacko: but tonight i'll make an effort and get the ball's' rolling again.


----------



## Sus09

Morning girls! Xxxx

Its freezing here! and trains were delayed :-( had to sand in the cold for 30 minutes, cant feel my feet! Is taht a good excuse for not being in work? Lol

Anyway cuppa cofee and get my.laptop going :-(


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning sus. get that coffee pot going and you'll be right. x


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Sus you new pic is gorgeous :hugs::hugs:

Is that a..._knitted_ greyhound??? :happydance:


----------



## AnnaLaura

sumatwsimit said:


> morning sus. get that coffee pot going and you'll be right. x

Suma, are you frozen there? The cold front hit us today and our house absolutely will not warm up. :growlmad: Almost the whole country has snow forecast but NOT US!!! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sumatwsimit

anna, we've had snow for days now!!! it is really thick too and won't let up.

i'm staying indoors today, there is no way i'm going outside. i'm sure you'll be getting some of it too. x


----------



## Desperado167

Morning gorgeous ladies Laura and sus and sum :hugs::hugs:,sus I am a morning girl ,I have loads of energy in the morning and am usually up from six ,kids are all away by eight then I send oh up for a shower ,bless him he's just made himself a sandwich to take with his two macca and horny goats weed ,he isn't such a bad oh u know although sometimes he's a pain in the arse :haha:,he stays up late at night and I like to go to bed early so I hate to moan at night time to get him up to bed plus the kids are all here but in the mornings we can make as much noise as possible :winkwink:O I want some coffee now :thumbup:Laura how have u been?sum ,get to work tonight ,sus I am still so happy for you for your apt ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

How is everyone doing today? Despie busy as ever!!!! Hugs honey, not long now have you got your positive opk yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> How is everyone doing today? Despie busy as ever!!!! Hugs honey, not long now have you got your positive opk yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

No just had three highs on my monitor so far :thumbup:Hopefully tomorrow I will get my smiley face ,not long now babes till your scan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

T yes I think you oh sounds great. Of course all men are going to be a pita sometimes :haha::haha: but he seems to pretty much do what he is told :haha:

Sus great news on the appt. yes it's freezing out there the river in front of my house has frozen :cold:

Nats, you get those balls rolling :haha:

MM :hugs::hugs:

AL I take it you are a big knitter then? :thumbup:

So fudge woke after a few hours and wandered to the back door so I let him out. Hopefully he found some shelter overnight. Last full day for me at home so need to make sure everything is washed and packed and the house is tidy for any viewings while I'm away. Guess I had better get going!


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> How is everyone doing today? Despie busy as ever!!!! Hugs honey, not long now have you got your positive opk yet? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> No just had three highs on my monitor so far :thumbup:Hopefully tomorrow I will get my smiley face ,not long now babes till your scan ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Do you get highs then a smiley then? I never had a monitor so dont know how they work! All good though and your body is doing whats its supposed to yay!!! Im keeping everything crossed for you honey!!!! Have you tried the cough medicene? I swear it worked both times for me, it was the only two times i used it!!

Yes Scan day tomorrow:nope: im a bag of nerves honestly. My hubby is amazingly fine, and when we had charlie after our other mmc, i swear you would have thought he was going to a funeral instead of a scan!!! Infact he was like i am now! he he. But where i am so nervous and tearful at the thought of it, hes dead excited, totally out of character i asked him arent you worried? And he said nope! Ive got a great feeling, the baby is fine i know it, trust me.......?????????:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:Ok what did you do with my husband because you are clearly some body snatching alien from outer space!!!!! Its weird!

I wish i could feel the same optimism but i dont. I keep trying to make myself feel better by thinking well ive had light cramping and aching and stitch type pulls in my sides even last night so that must be uterus and ligament stretching......and i have had no spotting or anything to think something is wrong? But then my miscarriages have all been missed ones so i never have any idea anything is wrong, i think thats my biggest problem. If i had normal losses of spotting then bleeding i would feel better. Its so hard, both times i had absolutely no idea, although last time i had a feeling in my stomach that when i went back a week later for the second scan baby would be gone, i dont know why? i think its because at the first scan they said before i left 'at the present moment baby is fine and has a heartbeat' and then they made me a scan appt for the following week?? That played on my mind, the at the moment part. Sorry for going on and being a misery, i am just petrified. I went through so much Nov/dec and it dragged on for 4 weeks and i just cant go through it again, i know i cant.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus sorry u got so cold ,hope your feet are nice and warm now,:hugs::hugs:Bf my oh can be an ass at times like you all know but I am very lucky to have him ,:hugs:Awk fudge ,well at least he had a few hours of heat,:hugs:Can't believe u are going away tomorrow,I hope u are ok ?flying and travelling ,are u still gonna cum see us ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Will def be coming to see you but might not be as much as I won't have access on my phone so might just be morning and evenings :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Mm u don't ever need to apologise to me and u can vent as much as u like ,:hugs:I know u are petrified babes and no one else understands except for those of us that have already suffered from a loss or multiply losses ,it's bloody scary and takes over your life ,you check your knickers monitor every pain and constantly stress ,:nope:We all do it ,but I am praying hard that tomorrows a good day and u see that little Bean shining brightly ,lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Will def be coming to see you but might not be as much as I won't have access on my phone so might just be morning and evenings :thumbup:

That will do then :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:I suppose it's better than nothing :haha::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Mm u don't ever need to apologise to me and u can vent as much as u like ,:hugs:I know u are petrified babes and no one else understands except for those of us that have already suffered from a loss or multiply losses ,it's bloody scary and takes over your life ,you check your knickers monitor every pain and constantly stress ,:nope:We all do it ,but I am praying hard that tomorrows a good day and u see that little Bean shining brightly ,lots of love t ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awww t thank you, now im blubbering!!!!!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning ladies :hi:
Think I've just about caught up with everything BnB :thumbup:. I don't have time to go back to work at this rate. 
Despie, did you shimmy at the door? :winkwink:
BF aww Fudge is a cutie :awww:.
MM :hugs::hugs::hugs: despie said it best but thinking of you lovely.
Sus love the knitted greyhound! :thumbup:.
Dmom, jax, NS, suma, jodes, AL, pup, tessie, indi, viking, googly and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

The kitteh slept between me and OH last night :cloud9:. Mo's had a disastrous haircut :blush:. I ate a big bag of minstrels last night. I'm on the nicotine gum and patches from today :thumbup:. Got laid again yesterday. My temp's gone down :shrug:. I think that about covers it girls!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> Think I've just about caught up with everything BnB :thumbup:. I don't have time to go back to work at this rate.
> Despie, did you shimmy at the door? :winkwink:
> BF aww Fudge is a cutie :awww:.
> MM :hugs::hugs::hugs: despie said it best but thinking of you lovely.
> Sus love the knitted greyhound! :thumbup:.
> Dmom, jax, NS, suma, jodes, AL, pup, tessie, indi, viking, googly and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> The kitteh slept between me and OH last night :cloud9:. Mo's had a disastrous haircut :blush:. I ate a big bag of minstrels last night. I'm on the nicotine gum and patches from today :thumbup:. Got laid again yesterday. My temp's gone down :shrug:. I think that about covers it girls!

Yep I shimmied at the door :haha:,who cut mos hair?dont worry about eating the minstrels just concentrate on giving up the cigs then u can sort out your healthy eating ,I just had a crunchie with my tea and two pieces of Veda :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeks well done for getting laid :haha: and remember, about the minstrels, there is always tomorrow :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Mornin' all :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Mornin' all :hi: :hugs:

Morning Hun ,wot are you sressed for babes?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: need to change it, was getting stressed out about doing my job application and submitting it on time, all done, now have to get over the next hurdle, i/v day is the same day as the funeral/memorial services here at school next week, I don't reckon I'm going to be able to get time off to go if I'm selected, talk about bad timing :shrug:

T, how's my chart looking to you? Seems a bit all over the place to me!! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax my temp often didn't drop until a couple of days into AF :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, okay spazo time coming up, what does that mean???? Is your temp down during AF and then increases to O and then drops again. I'm just making pretty patterns at the moment!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :dohh: need to change it, was getting stressed out about doing my job application and submitting it on time, all done, now have to get over the next hurdle, i/v day is the same day as the funeral/memorial services here at school next week, I don't reckon I'm going to be able to get time off to go if I'm selected, talk about bad timing :shrug:
> 
> T, how's my chart looking to you? Seems a bit all over the place to me!! :haha:

That sucks for the funeral :nope:Your chart looks fine Hun ,It should change in a few days babes just before o ,don't worry just keep temping and soon u will see a pattern ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, okay spazo time coming up, what does that mean???? Is your temp down during AF and then increases to O and then drops again. I'm just making pretty patterns at the moment!! :haha:

Jax if u look at all of our charts u will see how different they are ,mine goes up and down until o then up ,a few days ,:thumbup:Don't worry ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay T :thumbup: my cycle is in your hands now!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay T :thumbup: my cycle is in your hands now!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning B! :hi: How's it hanging today then?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning b ,:flower::baby::hugs::hugs:How was last night ,did u sleep?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Everything is good and thank God, nothing is hanging.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Not even N after last night's dinner??:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Not even N after last night's dinner??:winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

He didn't cook, lol....


----------



## Garnet

I'm sorry everyone is having a cold weather but we have weird weather right now and it is unseasonably warm. 60's and sunny then today it is suppose to in the 70's. Weird and I bet it gonna to be hot as heck this summer...


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, it has been weird here as well; normally we have had a few snow storms by now, but it was almost 60 yesterday and it's supposed to be 55 today.

I guess there is a fear now that some of the trees will start dying bc it hasn't been cold enough for them to go dormant.


----------



## Desperado167

It's so cold here ,:nope:We had snow yesterday :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

DMom: Are you in the Midwest? My friends that are in Springfield MO and St. Louis MO as well as Kansas are all weirded out by this weather. They brought their kids snow gear and well have only had one day of it. When we were in the Midwest we had snow and ice at least 4 times a during the season... However my friends in the Northwest are recovering from the snow storms there..


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I am in Ohio...


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies am away to see more teachers :nope:Talk later :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Back to the weather! I'm English, I can talk a lot about the weather! Here we've at last got winter, frosts and - figures, no snow in the south east yet but it's :cold:. I'm hoping that as Feb is a short month this'll be it and then it'll be spring!:thumbup: Nov, Dec and Jan have been balmy in comparison! Garnet, it would be fab if this meant that we were going to get a 'proper' summer for a change :thumbup:

Actually I have to say although we moan about our weather we have nothing like your scarey stuff to put up with....


----------



## Indigo77

Jax...You actually have a chart!?! :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

I know, what I'm doing and what it's showing me is anyone's guess :shrug::haha:


----------



## alison29

I thinking about doing a chart next cylce too Jax. I am taking chinese herbs and I think i ovulated (can't be sure) CD 11 i it used to happen anywhere from cd 14-19. I guess the herbs are doing something.


----------



## Viking15

MM, I'm sorry about all of the fear and the stress. I hope your scan tomorrow aleviates some of your fear. I know if I ever get the chance for this again I will be feeling the same way. Super :hugs: I will be praying for you. 
Jax, your chart is looking just fine so far! Good job! Sorry about your collegue. Such a sad story. 
Despie, is this a normal visit with the teachers or did someone do something? I hope your kids are the little angels they sound like they are. 
AFM, it is the day for the urologist appt. I am a bit nervous. I am excited that the day has finally arrived. I hope that the doctor can help us. Should be interesting. My DH wants me to go with him, but I will be staying in the waiting room with my Kindle. 
:hugs: all around. Have a good day ladies.


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking, good luck at the urologist :thumbup: :flower:

alison, go for the temping so that you can really see what is happening with your cycle :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good luck Viking!:hugs:

Alison, would this be your first time charting?:flower:


----------



## TessieTwo

Any hint of a possible new charter and the pushing begins :haha:

Hi girls :hi:

Hope all is going well today for everyone :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Alison, we can learn together :hugs:

Tessie, I've succumbed :blush:

Viking, thanks for the vote of confidence :thumbup: I'm just doing it and relying on you all to tell me what it means!:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Alison, we can learn together :hugs:
> 
> Tessie, I've succumbed :blush:
> 
> Viking, thanks for the vote of confidence :thumbup: I'm just doing it and relying on you all to tell me what it means!:haha:


I know! I can see your flash new charting watermelon on your signature, how the mighty have fallen! :haha:

I am getting slightly obsessed with temping :dohh: :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys will obsess at first and then you won't even really need the temps bc you'll be knocked up or you will know your cycles very well.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

MM sending good thoughts your way. Hope you feel more at ease after the US tomorrow

Viking good luck at Urologist today

HI EVERYONE


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> I thinking about doing a chart next cylce too Jax. I am taking chinese herbs and I think i ovulated (can't be sure) CD 11 i it used to happen anywhere from cd 14-19. I guess the herbs are doing something.

I started fertilaid four months ago and my cycles have gone from approx 37 days to thirty days :thumbup:It's great ,I also started charting as well and Itvreally helps pinpoint your fertile days :thumbup:The fertilaid is vitamins and Chinese herbs too ,good luck Alison and welcome to the thread ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> MM, I'm sorry about all of the fear and the stress. I hope your scan tomorrow aleviates some of your fear. I know if I ever get the chance for this again I will be feeling the same way. Super :hugs: I will be praying for you.
> Jax, your chart is looking just fine so far! Good job! Sorry about your collegue. Such a sad story.
> Despie, is this a normal visit with the teachers or did someone do something? I hope your kids are the little angels they sound like they are.
> AFM, it is the day for the urologist appt. I am a bit nervous. I am excited that the day has finally arrived. I hope that the doctor can help us. Should be interesting. My DH wants me to go with him, but I will be staying in the waiting room with my Kindle.
> :hugs: all around. Have a good day ladies.

Good luck with you apt today ,sorry u are nervous ,big hugs am sure it will all work out fine ,:hugs:No the kids aren't in trouble :haha:It's just that my son is moving from a special needs school to mainstream secondary school and there's a lot of forms info and meetings to get tackled ,am actually worried sick about it ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:He's my sweetheart and I love him so much ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T how'd it go with the teachers?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax it was good but yet again I was in floods of tears ::Sorry forpost :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, you guys have a choice in schools?


----------



## Jax41

Of course you're like this, you're his Mum! Working here I know that some kids can be flippin horrible to others but any bad behaviour like that is immediately dealt with, I'm sure this is the case for all big schools. Try not to worry too much T, it sounds like it's what he wants and I'm sure he'll find his way.... Glad you've got an appt with the senco :thumbup: they will keep their beady eye on him.

Ps. no apologies for long posts okay? :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, you guys have a choice in schools?

Yes b loads of choices ,do u not?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, you guys have a choice in schools?
> 
> Yes b loads of choices ,do u not?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Ummmm, no. You go to the public school in your district or start paying for private school.:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, you guys have a choice in schools?
> 
> Yes b loads of choices ,do u not?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummmm, no. You go to the public school in your district or start paying for private school.:hugs:Click to expand...

B, d'you only have one school per district or is there a choice within your district? In our's we've got 8 to choose from, although they've relaxed the 'rules' for catchment areas considerably over the last year and we take from way out of our area now, god know's why those poor kids have a tough journey to get here....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Of course you're like this, you're his Mum! Working here I know that some kids can be flippin horrible to others but any bad behaviour like that is immediately dealt with, I'm sure this is the case for all big schools. Try not to worry too much T, it sounds like it's what he wants and I'm sure he'll find his way.... Glad you've got an appt with the senco :thumbup: they will keep their beady eye on him.
> 
> Ps. no apologies for long posts okay? :growlmad:

Thanks jax for understanding ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How many schools they are per district, will depend on the amount of students each area has and how large of a city it is....for instance, we have 3 elementary schools (k-6), but only one juniour high (7-8) and high school (9-12.)

Some areas allow for open enrollment into another district, for a fee.

Realistically, if you don't like your schools your choices are to move or pay for private education...tuition at a private school in my state can range from $1k-20k+ a year. Sometimes, kids are just stuck in a crappy school setting.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Of course you're like this, you're his Mum! Working here I know that some kids can be flippin horrible to others but any bad behaviour like that is immediately dealt with, I'm sure this is the case for all big schools. Try not to worry too much T, it sounds like it's what he wants and I'm sure he'll find his way.... Glad you've got an appt with the senco :thumbup: they will keep their beady eye on him.
> 
> Ps. no apologies for long posts okay? :growlmad:
> 
> Thanks jax for understanding ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

that is why housing prices are pretty much dictated by the schools around it...and yes, Private schools are pricey. I paid about $13,000 per year with my daughter when we lived in Sausalito


----------



## dachsundmom

I was looking at around $17k/per year for S...I almost sent her to a girls' school about 2 years ago, but I am glad that I didn't.


----------



## Desperado167

My goodness just watching toddlers and tiaras ,poor kids ,:nope:


----------



## LLbean

yeah it sucks but schools can be really bad in certain areas. Sausalito is a fancy place but not many people there with children so you are stuck with Marin City as a public school and that is very low income area and not good at ALL when it comes to education...so we paid that for a few years ...Private school was a tiny school too!


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope: That show is very upsetting.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope: That show is very upsetting.:growlmad:

My girls love it :nope:But it's so sad kids as young as one competing against each other :growlmad:they wear wigs fake tan make up and over the top clothes :nope:Then they have to preform ,:hugs:


----------



## alison29

Desperado167 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> I thinking about doing a chart next cylce too Jax. I am taking chinese herbs and I think i ovulated (can't be sure) CD 11 i it used to happen anywhere from cd 14-19. I guess the herbs are doing something.
> 
> I started fertilaid four months ago and my cycles have gone from approx 37 days to thirty days :thumbup:It's great ,I also started charting as well and Itvreally helps pinpoint your fertile days :thumbup:The fertilaid is vitamins and Chinese herbs too ,good luck Alison and welcome to the thread ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks Despie! Now of course now i have to see what is fertiliaid it might be better then taking chinese herbs + all the vitamins on a financial level. I started doing the otc progest cream too to try to counter act the estrogen dominance.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :nope::nope::nope: That show is very upsetting.:growlmad:
> 
> My girls love it :nope:But it's so sad kids as young as one competing against each other :growlmad:they wear wigs fake tan make up and over the top clothes :nope:Then they have to preform ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Honestly I think the Mom's are worse! Those little girls want to be girls but their mom's don't even want to listen to them. :dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/839c8356.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3abee80d.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> I thinking about doing a chart next cylce too Jax. I am taking chinese herbs and I think i ovulated (can't be sure) CD 11 i it used to happen anywhere from cd 14-19. I guess the herbs are doing something.
> 
> I started fertilaid four months ago and my cycles have gone from approx 37 days to thirty days :thumbup:It's great ,I also started charting as well and Itvreally helps pinpoint your fertile days :thumbup:The fertilaid is vitamins and Chinese herbs too ,good luck Alison and welcome to the thread ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks Despie! Now of course now i have to see what is fertiliaid it might be better then taking chinese herbs + all the vitamins on a financial level. I started doing the otc progest cream too to try to counter act the estrogen dominance.Click to expand...

The fertilaid is pretty expensive ,I paid 30 pounds for it from eBay but it has everything in it including foluc acid and all the vits ,u could just google it and see wot u think ,:hugs:There are 90 capsules in a tub and I take two a day but stop at ovulation so they last three cycles ,cxx


----------



## LLbean

OMG Despie your niece is TOO CUTE!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> OMG Despie your niece is TOO CUTE!!!

Thanks babes ,she really is ,I adore her ,it's awful saying goodbye ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

So sweet and pretty....:awww::awww::awww:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Gorgeous :thumbup::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Groundhog Day tomorrow! Please let Spring be imminent, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It's Groundhog Day tomorrow! Please let Spring be imminent, lol.

We are forecast snow :growlmad:Just realised that it's over eight months since I found out I was pregnant ,I would have been due two days before melly ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:Omg :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I was due next week babes,:cry::cry:Why has it suddenly all came back to me today :nope:Weird ,That means in may wen I am meant to get my bfp it will have taken me another year to get pregnant ,like it did the last time ,I hope that physic was right ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It is funny how these things hit us when we least expect them....:hugs::hugs:

I hope she was right, too!:flower:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> It's Groundhog Day tomorrow! Please let Spring be imminent, lol.
> 
> We are forecast snow :growlmad:Just realised that it's over eight months since I found out I was pregnant ,I would have been due two days before melly ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:Omg :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

True, it is strange how these things suddenly hit us :cry:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax :happydance::happydance::happydance: Was wondering where you were!

lots of hugs for all of you girls! 

My feet got frozen on the way home from work :nope: again! I will have to wear my Ugg boots to work and then change there to work shoes! 

I have the private clinic appointment tomorrow. I am a bit wary as I know they will try some sales as it is private funded... We are only looking at having a fertility assessment for the moment and not considering treatments until we know what is going on...

any advice so that they don´t con us with things that we don´t need?


----------



## Garnet

I know how it is about being due and not having a baby.. I think my husband allows the TTC to continue just so he doesn't have to see me depressed when the day comes when the baby was suppose to be born... I seem to get pregnant the month or so before the day comes about...


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> :hi: ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax :happydance::happydance::happydance: Was wondering where you were!
> 
> lots of hugs for all of you girls!
> 
> My feet got frozen on the way home from work :nope: again! I will have to wear my Ugg boots to work and then change there to work shoes!
> 
> I have the private clinic appointment tomorrow. I am a bit wary as I know they will try some sales as it is private funded... We are only looking at having a fertility assessment for the moment and not considering treatments until we know what is going on...
> 
> any advice so that they don´t con us with things that we don´t need?

I love my Uggs, I resisted so long because I thought they were the ugliest things in the world and then I got a pair and forget that I'm looking at another pair but haven't been anywhere lately to wear them. I'm thinking Arkansas is going to be much better... It is right above Louisana and next to TX and it its friggin hot there... 6 more months until the big move...:happydance::happydance: Good luck tomorrow.. Maybe they will put you on Clomid...


----------



## Indigo77

T.....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Did you decide on a bracelet yet?




Garnet....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet....You want to move away from the beach?


----------



## Indigo77

Sus....Good luck tomorrow....:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet....You want to move away from the beach?

Yes my husband got a huge promotion so we have to head there for a couple of years then where we have no ideal...We seem to have to move every 2 years or so.. We've been here about 2 years... on we go!! We came here from Portland Oregon and that was a long ass drive across the USA with two little ones...:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks!:thumbup: I will let you know what they say! I hope I leave with lots of appointments for tests! Getting excited now! :happydance:

Garnet, I thought my Uggs where the ugliest things ever as well, until it was cold here I tried them on and... OMG loved them, so comfy and warm!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Love my Uggs!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T.....:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Did you decide on a bracelet yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I showed my oh them and he wants to choose one and buy me it ,I guess I will see it soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet....You want to move away from the beach?
> 
> Yes my husband got a huge promotion so we have to head there for a couple of years then where we have no ideal...We seem to have to move every 2 years or so.. We've been here about 2 years... on we go!! We came here from Portland Oregon and that was a long ass drive across the USA with two little ones...:thumbup:Click to expand...

Well done to your oh on his promotion ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Thanks!:thumbup: I will let you know what they say! I hope I leave with lots of appointments for tests! Getting excited now! :happydance:
> 
> Garnet, I thought my Uggs where the ugliest things ever as well, until it was cold here I tried them on and... OMG loved them, so comfy and warm!!!

Good luck babes ,I never wore uggs now I love them ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T and garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus hope all goes well at the FS :thumbup:

I need uggs it's freezing :cold:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone it's so cold and I am heading to the orthodontist ugg,got to be there and it's sixty miles away for twenty past nine a.m .didnt sleep well and was expecting a bit of a line on my opk but there's nothing ,in fact it looks lighter than last night :shrug:.i really don't know wot to do now ,waken oh or wait till tonight to dtd ,:shrug:How's everyone else today ,bf thinking of you heading away :hugs::hugs:Sus ,prayers for today :hugs::hugs:Anna mm PB pp mtbim indigo sum ss b Keeks jax llbean garnet Jodes n.s Alison Tessie and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning alllll!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

t. how u doin? dtd last night but ov sticks still not showing hardly any colour...i've got a few days ahead yet.

stopped snowing but thick and icy underfoot...i MAY be going out in it with friends today for lunch... i'm getting cabin fever at home :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning alllll!!!!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> t. how u doin? dtd last night but ov sticks still not showing hardly any colour...i've got a few days ahead yet.
> 
> stopped snowing but thick and icy underfoot...i MAY be going out in it with friends today for lunch... i'm getting cabin fever at home :nope:

Same here babes,just keep at it ,am def expecting darker lines today ,I just wish each month was the same as the last then it wouldn't be so hard :growlmad:,o be careful babes going out ,it's three degrees here and I have the bunnies in cos it's so cold :haha:Oh will go nuts with me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone it's so cold and I am heading to the orthodontist ugg,got to be there and it's sixty miles away for twenty past nine a.m .didnt sleep well and was expecting a bit of a line on my opk but there's nothing ,in fact it looks lighter than last night :shrug:.i really don't know wot to do now ,waken oh or wait till tonight to dtd ,:shrug:How's everyone else today ,bf thinking of you heading away :hugs::hugs:Sus ,prayers for today :hugs::hugs:Anna mm PB pp mtbim indigo sum ss b Keeks jax llbean garnet Jodes n.s Alison Tessie and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

you just answered my question :haha::hugs:

how about dtd tonight instead of this morning? i don't know :shrug: stupid opk's. are u thinking that you may have ovulated at this point or do you think ur still waiting?

missed that one about bf!?! where is she heading to? i knew she was due to move but didn't know when or where to? best of luck bf whereever you're heading !!!! :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

yes - agree - just keep at it!!! :thumbup:

and good for you taking the bunnies in :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:
:plane:


----------



## sumatwsimit

https://www.hamsterhideout.com/postcards/bonvoyage.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!

Morning :flower:Home from the orthodontist ,just having a hot chocolate.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Love you lots darling xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Love you lots darling xxxxxxxx

Same here babes ,wot times your scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Love you lots darling xxxxxxxx
> 
> Same here babes ,wot times your scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

4.15pm will text you when out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Love you lots darling xxxxxxxx
> 
> Same here babes ,wot times your scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 4.15pm will text you when out :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I can't wait ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies,
Well it raining this morning! Any news on BFPs??? My AF was weird after D&E and I had a normal one then spotting 3 days after AF was suppose to end. Hmm that is new one! Hope everyone scan goes perfectly today. Hope Ms. LL is okay dokey today. Well next month back on Soy, softcups and on the TTC crazy wagon again. Hope everyone is okay... It looks Jodes is cooking along with her little one and so is that elusive DMOM. (he he). Butterfly, MM doing good so is Indigo!! It will be great news for this thread with all the new babies. All the rest of us will be on the Baby train soon!! Woot Woot!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, are you going to do low-dose soy again?:flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, are you going to do low-dose soy again?:flower:

Yes I don't think I can handle some of the higher doses that some of the other ladies take. I think I'd be a basket case because even on 2 pills a night at 64 mg., I could feel my little ovaries hurting. The first time I used soy I only use 1 pill a night because I didn't know how my body would react to Soy. I was pregnant with twins that cycle...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

My little son is in his Terrible 3's soon to be 4 on St. Paddy's day and he is into everthing and trying to be little Mr. Bossy. Do this now for is the reply I got this morning and so him and his little bad boy chair are getting well aquainted...


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, I never really dealt with the terrible 2s, bc it didn't start until 3 with DD; my pediatrician said it's bc kids potty train a little later now, so their independent streak doesn't hit full-force until 3-4...made sense to me.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I am great thanks for asking :D

and I concur...terrible 3's...the 2's were a piece of cake! LOL

Despie how are you?

HUGS to all of you. Much love!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Garnet I am great thanks for asking :D
> 
> and I concur...terrible 3's...the 2's were a piece of cake! LOL
> 
> Despie how are you?
> 
> HUGS to all of you. Much love!

Think I am just hours away from my smiley face ,jeez have went thru a packet of opk digis already :haha:but have had really bad o pains today agan :shrug:let's hope it's positive soon as oh leaves on Saturday afternoon to travel to Dublin to watch Ireland play wales in the rugby ,and won't be back till late Sunday / Monday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Llbean ,hope u are ok babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

May you get your smiley face soon!!! I don't even want to know for myslef so I am not going to test or temp or anything!...at least for a bit hehee

Sounds like a fun weekend!!!!

I am perfectly fine I swear...it's amazing!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> May you get your smiley face soon!!! I don't even want to know for myslef so I am not going to test or temp or anything!...at least for a bit hehee
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend!!!!
> 
> I am perfectly fine I swear...it's amazing!

U are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I guess u feel like all the pressure and stress has gone ,how is your oh?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> May you get your smiley face soon!!! I don't even want to know for myslef so I am not going to test or temp or anything!...at least for a bit hehee
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend!!!!
> 
> I am perfectly fine I swear...it's amazing!
> 
> U are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I guess u feel like all the pressure and stress has gone ,how is your oh?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yeah...night and day!

Hubby is fine too! He says there is not reason why we could not do it naturally so...I'm glad he feels that way now


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> May you get your smiley face soon!!! I don't even want to know for myslef so I am not going to test or temp or anything!...at least for a bit hehee
> 
> Sounds like a fun weekend!!!!
> 
> I am perfectly fine I swear...it's amazing!
> 
> U are amazing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:I guess u feel like all the pressure and stress has gone ,how is your oh?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh yeah...night and day!
> 
> Hubby is fine too! He says there is not reason why we could not do it naturally so...I'm glad he feels that way nowClick to expand...

And u know wot there is no reason why u can't do it naturally ,look at butterfly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe I know...he then says "you may have rushed us into IVF for no reason"...well at least if nothing else he is FINALLY paying attention!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> hehehe I know...he then says "you may have rushed us into IVF for no reason"...well at least if nothing else he is FINALLY paying attention!

It took him a while :haha:ATM my oh isn't allowed any further than five miles from me :haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe I know...he then says "you may have rushed us into IVF for no reason"...well at least if nothing else he is FINALLY paying attention!
> 
> It took him a while :haha:ATM my oh isn't allowed any further than five miles from in :haha::blush::hugs:Click to expand...

LOL


----------



## alison29

Garnet said:


> My little son is in his Terrible 3's soon to be 4 on St. Paddy's day and he is into everthing and trying to be little Mr. Bossy. Do this now for is the reply I got this morning and so him and his little bad boy chair are getting well aquainted...

My kids are the same age! I read an article on bnb about "the energetic 4 year old" It said they can be bossy and rude (even telling people to shut up and saying bad words!" My oh doesn't help any by thinking it's funny when they say bad things or saying them himself. So you have a bad boy chair? Is that your time out? Mine go to time out in their rooms and wail and scream making us all tortured :) I have gotten some good results using a treasure box with candy and they earn one candy by helping and cooperation (not a novel idea inknow).


----------



## dachsundmom

The 'time-out spot' never worked for me; I found for DD, it was best to let her go in her room and have her little fit.

Ignoring her seemed to work better than anything else.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> My little son is in his Terrible 3's soon to be 4 on St. Paddy's day and he is into everthing and trying to be little Mr. Bossy. Do this now for is the reply I got this morning and so him and his little bad boy chair are getting well aquainted...
> 
> My kids are the same age! I read an article on bnb about "the energetic 4 year old" It said they can be bossy and rude (even telling people to shut up and saying bad words!" My oh doesn't help any by thinking it's funny when they say bad things or saying them himself. So you have a bad boy chair? Is that your time out? Mine go to time out in their rooms and wail and scream making us all tortured :) I have gotten some good results using a treasure box with candy and they earn one candy by helping and cooperation (not a novel idea inknow).Click to expand...

My neice has a two year old that tells her to fuck off and she thinks it's hilarious :nope:The kid is spoilt rotten and I dread to think wot she will b like wen she's a teenager ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I think the candys a great idea ,I used to do a star chart and wen they got so many stars they got a treat,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm just mean, lol.


----------



## LLbean

YOu and me both Dmom...and I like it that way LOL


----------



## Garnet

alison29 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> My little son is in his Terrible 3's soon to be 4 on St. Paddy's day and he is into everthing and trying to be little Mr. Bossy. Do this now for is the reply I got this morning and so him and his little bad boy chair are getting well aquainted...
> 
> My kids are the same age! I read an article on bnb about "the energetic 4 year old" It said they can be bossy and rude (even telling people to shut up and saying bad words!" My oh doesn't help any by thinking it's funny when they say bad things or saying them himself. So you have a bad boy chair? Is that your time out? Mine go to time out in their rooms and wail and scream making us all tortured :) I have gotten some good results using a treasure box with candy and they earn one candy by helping and cooperation (not a novel idea inknow).Click to expand...

Yes he has a little recliner just like Daddy and he has to sit in it and he hates it when he's in trouble. When he realizes he's been bad, he will say, " Are you still mad Mommy, I love you! then preceeds to give hugs and kisses".. Okay how long can you you be mad about that....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> My little son is in his Terrible 3's soon to be 4 on St. Paddy's day and he is into everthing and trying to be little Mr. Bossy. Do this now for is the reply I got this morning and so him and his little bad boy chair are getting well aquainted...
> 
> My kids are the same age! I read an article on bnb about "the energetic 4 year old" It said they can be bossy and rude (even telling people to shut up and saying bad words!" My oh doesn't help any by thinking it's funny when they say bad things or saying them himself. So you have a bad boy chair? Is that your time out? Mine go to time out in their rooms and wail and scream making us all tortured :) I have gotten some good results using a treasure box with candy and they earn one candy by helping and cooperation (not a novel idea inknow).Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he has a little recliner just like Daddy and he has to sit in it and he hates it when he's in trouble. When he realizes he's been bad, he will say, " Are you still mad Mommy, I love you! then preceeds to give hugs and kisses".. Okay how long can you you be mad about that....Click to expand...

Awwwww,u can't be ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Yep I shimmied at the door :haha:,who cut mos hair?dont worry about eating the minstrels just concentrate on giving up the cigs then u can sort out your healthy eating ,I just had a crunchie with my tea and two pieces of Veda :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay for shimmying! :winkwink: Hope you get that positive OPK soon Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:. I cut Mo's hair, first with OH's clippers then when he got too grumpy for that I had to do the rest with scissors. He looks terrible. I'm such a bad cat mother :haha:. I've swapped cigarette addiction for minstrel addiction. Lol, I'm going to be packin some junk soon. What is Veda?



Butterfly67 said:


> Keeks well done for getting laid :haha: and remember, about the minstrels, there is always tomorrow :haha::haha:

You know me too well BF! :hugs::hugs::hugs::rofl:

Jax welcome to temping madness! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I'm still temping cycle 6 but my O day was all over the place. I'm stopping temping as soon as ov is confirmed though. I kind of like temping before ov, temping after though - therein the way of madness lies :haha:. Hope you get to go to your interview and that you can sort some time off out.

LL :hugs::hugs::hugs: glad your OH has come around finally...it takes them a while lol. My OH is like that, he has to ponder things for ages and sometimes I'll ask him something and it's days later before he answers me...by which time I've forgotten all about it :haha:.

Sus :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope the appointment went well.

Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope the scan went well.

Dmom, tessie, alison, garnet, NS, pup and anyone else I omitted to mention :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

AFM, FF confirmed ov so I can escape the clutches of BBT madness, although I might do one more temp tomorrow just for funs. I am on day 2 of no smoking and the patches seem to be working fine and I like the gum (lol, I just typed bum there - Freudian slip?) The healthy eating is going well, I'm having super healthy meals so I'm allowing myself the odd minstrel (the odd packet that is :blush:) and little treats. Otherwise I'll feel like I'm depriving myself of every damn thing. I still feel a bit twitchy though, not so much craving but feeling like there's something I should be doing. I guess that's the habit thing but that'll wear off I'm sure. I'm feeling very proud of myself :thumbup:.


----------



## Indigo77

Me! :cry: You didn't mention me! :growlmad:

:haha:

Ladies....I just discovered that you can block entire threads if you put the OP on your ignore list! :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet...Your kid has a recliner? :haha: :awww:

I wish I had a recliner....


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks ,poor mo :cry:Can I see a pic or is it too scary :nope:Well done on the healthy eating and non smoking ,must be so hards babes so again well done ,I can't wait till o is confirmed ,good luck for this cycle babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Keeks ,poor mo :cry:Can I see a pic or is it too scary :nope:Well done on the healthy eating and non smoking ,must be so hards babes so again well done ,I can't wait till o is confirmed ,good luck for this cycle babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will post a pic later! It's not scary, it just looks ridiculous :blush::haha:.  Thanks depsie love :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> Me! :cry: You didn't mention me! :growlmad:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Ladies....I just discovered that you can block entire threads if you put the OP on your ignore list! :flower:

OMG indi! Extra special :hugs::hugs::hugs: and your very own mention to make up for me being a spazzmo :blush::haha:.

Who are you blocking? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks ,poor mo :cry:Can I see a pic or is it too scary :nope:Well done on the healthy eating and non smoking ,must be so hards babes so again well done ,I can't wait till o is confirmed ,good luck for this cycle babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I will post a pic later! It's not scary, it just looks ridiculous :blush::haha:. Thanks depsie love :hugs::hugs::hugs:.Click to expand...

U are very welcome I am proud of u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

keekeesaurus said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Me! :cry: You didn't mention me! :growlmad:
> 
> :haha:
> 
> Ladies....I just discovered that you can block entire threads if you put the OP on your ignore list! :flower:
> 
> OMG indi! Extra special :hugs::hugs::hugs: and your very own mention to make up for me being a spazzmo :blush::haha:.
> 
> Who are you blocking? :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: Not telling.....but I will say that negativity and constant whining gets to me, so this helps to improve my BnB experience tremendously! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes....pic please!


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:

Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet...Your kid has a recliner? :haha: :awww:
> 
> I wish I had a recliner....

Yup! We got it at Costco! It is a minature version of his dads! It was funny when he started reclining in it and holding onto the remote, I thought out sheesh now all he needs is a beer and it will be just like daddy..:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet...Your kid has a recliner? :haha: :awww:
> 
> I wish I had a recliner....
> 
> Yup! We got it at Costco! It is a minature version of his dads! It was funny when he started reclining in it and holding onto the remote, I thought out sheesh now all he needs is a beer and it will be just like daddy..:wacko:Click to expand...

 :haha::haha::haha::haha: how cute!


----------



## Garnet

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...

Oh we forgot about that, we gotta rib her about the Stewduction!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Garnet said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> Oh we forgot about that, we gotta rib her about the Stewduction!!!:thumbup::thumbup:Click to expand...

Stewpendous (I think I've used that one already....)

I wonder what Despie has put in it this week? :haha:


----------



## alison29

dachsundmom said:


> The 'time-out spot' never worked for me; I found for DD, it was best to let her go in her room and have her little fit.
> 
> Ignoring her seemed to work better than anything else.:flower:

I agree with ignoring too d mom. IT's just that when dh is around he thinks i am just letting the bad behavior happen and then uses it as ammunition against me when we argue. You let them get away with everything blah blah blah.. I have seen the ignoring work though! my daughter can be quite the diva though.
In fact, when i heard my daughter saying "What the phuck" in the back seat to day i gnored that :) My husband likes to push my buttons by saying even worse things like....get ready for it ...."Finger in the brown" or "two in the pink" GOD men are so darned disgusting. This he tells me this how gross guys really are but just don't talk that way in front of women. Well pretend i am woman ok buddy! Alright good thing i don't talk aobu this stuff in the 3 d world :dohh:


----------



## alison29

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...

You have to update what is your sexy stew?


----------



## Desperado167

It's just plain old fashioned stew ladies ,it's not for oh,:haha:It's for the kids ,:thumbup::hugs:But if my opk doesn't hurry up and turn positive I will maybe have to make him some :haha:And lots of it ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> You have to update what is your sexy stew?Click to expand...

It's stew that I use to drug my hubby to get in the mood :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Alison, I have been on my own a lot with DD and so I only had myself to really answer to; with a full-time partner, I might have parented a lot differently.

This will be the first time I have had someone around from day 1, and I no longer have to worry about N getting deployed...I am not sure if I can co-parent. :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

I think I missed something...:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> You have to update what is your sexy stew?Click to expand...
> 
> It's stew that I use to drug my hubby to get in the mood :blush:Click to expand...

:dohh: :haha::haha::haha:

I guess this is what I missed! :haha:

T! :nope: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> You have to update what is your sexy stew?Click to expand...
> 
> It's stew that I use to drug my hubby to get in the mood :blush:Click to expand...

Despie, will the recipe be staying the same this month or do you have some extra sexy stuff to put in it? Maybe some oysters? Asparagus? Champagne? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> alison29 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Rite ladies I need to make my stew ,talk later ,Keeks I would love to see that pic ,:hugs:
> 
> Is this your special SEXY stew Despie?Click to expand...
> 
> You have to update what is your sexy stew?Click to expand...
> 
> It's stew that I use to drug my hubby to get in the mood :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I guess this is what I missed! :haha:
> 
> T! :nope: :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Sorry :blush:Bad t :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

I guess the coffee wasn't enough anymore....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I guess the coffee wasn't enough anymore....:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T....When did you start to show with your first?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....When did you start to show with your first?

About four months ,are u showing yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Barely...and I'm almost 18 weeks! :wacko: 

Only DH & I can tell....but barely...


----------



## googly

You must be right skinny Indigo :haha: I have a bit of a bump going on already - although no doubt a lot of that is bloat and possibly, um, constipation :blush: but there is still a definite firmness down there... That I think is pushing up my tummy fat so it looks bigger than it actually is! Will be hard to conceal soon.

If you're a skinny/lean one I think it's quite common not to show until later no? My sister was certainly VERY late to show anything. But then watch out, later on it looked like she had swallowed a basketball! You could never tell she was preg from the back though, even at full term. I don't think she put on any extra weight at all.


----------



## Indigo77

You already have a bump?!? 

This is your first, right?

Not fair!

I am tall and have a long torso, so I assume that has something to do with it.


----------



## googly

First yes... I was probably 6-8kg overweight when I got pg - so there is a definite bit of flab there. I just can't suck it in now like I used to be able to do! :haha:

Tall is probably the key, yes... The sister I mentioned is like 5ft10, so that's probably why she wasn't showing. Your LO is probably hanging out lengthways!


----------



## LLbean

Googly did your sister have a boy?


----------



## Garnet

Well back in the Day when I was 19 having my first baby, I did not even show until my 
8th month. Then went to bed and boom there was a huge bump... Now I start showing right away after 2 mos. I'm short and squatty though.. I have a short torso too and if I get pregnant it techically will be my 9th pregnancy...


----------



## dachsundmom

I didn't show with DD at all, really. I left the hospital weighing 2lbs less than I did when I got knocked up. But, I was 23. LOL.

I am short and I guess of average weight.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I scanned a lady who was 30 weeks and had no bump. When she laid down she had a perfectly flat tum and a perfectly sized 30 week old babe inside it!


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, lol


----------



## LLbean

My husband's cousin was like that...she didn't even know she was pregnant as she spotted every single month!!! Went to the hospital thinking her appendix had ruptured or something and at the emergency room they asked her to push and she was like "excuse me?" HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

keekeesaurus said:


> I scanned a lady who was 30 weeks and had no bump. When she laid down she had a perfectly flat tum and a perfectly sized 30 week old babe inside it!


Did she have a long torso?

I need the evidence! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> Googly did your sister have a boy?

Well she's got 2 girls and a boy... I never saw her when she was preg with the boy but I believe she was the same. The second girl was the really freaky 'all out in front' one!


----------



## Indigo77

I just noticed your status. Googlet....:haha:

Keeks calls mine Indi-bean...:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Oh BF we will miss you. I hope you have a fabulous trip. 
I like the parenting tips. Keep em coming. I see so many out of control and rude kids on the plane. I don't want mine to be that way. My parents spanked me and I turned out okay, but I might get put in jail for that now. My sister's kids are pretty bad. The oldest niece is a nightmare. I don't care to be around her. 
Hugs all around. I'm back to work today. Been flying all around.


----------



## Indigo77

Where did you go today?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am the last one to give out parenting advice.:haha:


----------



## googly

Where've you been today Viking? I always think the life of flight attendants seems very glamorous but I guess maybe it isn't in reality :haha: (with all the disruptions and crappy rude customers and all)

Still, I love the travelling to different and new places... Very envious!


----------



## Viking15

Oh, not glamorous unless you love having someone pass you their used tissue. Or if you love repeating yourself 300 times a day. Would you like a snack? Would you like a snack? (they finally pull out their headset so they can hear). Would you like a snack? Oh, what do you have? I lose my voice on a regular basis. I have seen a lot of places I might not have had the opportunity to do so without this job. I don't know. There isn't anything else I Gina appealing except owning my own business. 
I started in Tampa, then Atlanta-Houston-Atlanta-Manchester, NH. I layover here 30 hours. I left my house at 5:45 this morning. I choose to live in Tampa and I'm based in Atlanta. So, part of it is self torture. :haha:


----------



## googly

Wow that's a busy day! And you do international as well yeah? How does that work, do you do like a week domestic, week international or something?

(Is that Delta btw?)


----------



## Desperado167

Wow Viking u are one busy lady :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,:hi::hi::hi::hi:where's my surge :growlmad:Still no smiley face ,but I have a really light line on the cheapies so I don't know :shrug:Am maybe gonna leave dtd until tonight and tomorrow night instead of this morning and tomorrow morning as I am panicking in case I o late so with oh going away I think that's a better plan ,so how's everyone else doing ,Happy Friday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'll second that d. 


data:image/jpeg;base64,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

i'm still waiting for a sign too :wacko: no colour on the cheapies but temp is low so maybe a day or two...:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hehehe...i'll try again :dohh:


----------



## sumatwsimit

https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvc_-2AiBDO5OW96_K7NlcPJWaNJJEQUUsPl1zAwLNanjtTQYcMBrkdC6K


that's what i meant to say :) xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvc_-2AiBDO5OW96_K7NlcPJWaNJJEQUUsPl1zAwLNanjtTQYcMBrkdC6K
> 
> 
> that's what i meant to say :) xxx

I love it


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Keeks ,morning Jodes .xxxxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning despie love! :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

good morning keeks! :flower:


we're sounding like the waltons....good night jim bob! :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning everyone :hi:

Despie hope you get your surge on soon :hugs: I have to take opks every 12 hours or so as well, or I do it about 8am, 3pm and 9pm if I think I might be surging that day, it's a pain in the arse! :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

sumatwsimit said:


> good morning keeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> we're sounding like the waltons....good night jim bob! :haha:

LOL. Morning suma! :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> good morning keeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> we're sounding like the waltons....good night jim bob! :haha:
> 
> LOL. Morning suma! :hugs:Click to expand...

Loved the Waltons. Weren't they all crack whores in real life though?


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Despie hope you get your surge on soon :hugs: I have to take opks every 12 hours or so as well, or I do it about 8am, 3pm and 9pm if I think I might be surging that day, it's a pain in the arse! :haha:

Tessie it really is babes ,I have spent about fifty pound so far on opks :growlmad:But hubby is happy as I have just let him go to work without pulling his trousers down :haha:He's getting off till tonight just :thumbup:How are you this morning babes?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> good morning keeks! :flower:
> 
> 
> we're sounding like the waltons....good night jim bob! :haha:
> 
> LOL. Morning suma! :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Loved the Waltons. Weren't they all crack whores in real life though?Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone :hi:
> 
> Despie hope you get your surge on soon :hugs: I have to take opks every 12 hours or so as well, or I do it about 8am, 3pm and 9pm if I think I might be surging that day, it's a pain in the arse! :haha:
> 
> Tessie it really is babes ,I have spent about fifty pound so far on opks :growlmad:But hubby is happy as I have just let him go to work without pulling his trousers down :haha:He's getting off till tonight just :thumbup:How are you this morning babes?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm ok thanks Despie - I've shut up shop for the month now, last biff last night and its a hand shandy for him from now on :thumbup:

Looking forward to the rugby this weekend. I'm English and my hubby is Scottish so we are going to be arguing all day Saturday :grr: :haha:


----------



## Natsby

:wave: morning!
I thought of staying away for good, but I like to know how you all are. So I might not say much, but I am lurking. :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

TessieTwo said:
 

> Loved the Waltons. Weren't they all crack whores in real life though?

:rofl::rofl::rofl:
Morning tessie! LOL at biff and hand shandy :haha:.

I just sold my little house! :happydance::dance::yipee::headspin::wohoo:
The man upped his offer a bit and I accepted!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Keeks that's wonderful ,:happydance::happydance:Tessie ,u crack me up :haha::haha:Morning nats ,:flower::hugs:Tessie ,my oh leaves on Saturday morning to go watch Ireland versus Wales in Dublin ,I bought him it for Xmas ,:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

2012 is the year of the keekdragon - rar! :happydance:
Boobs, house....then baby! :winkwink::baby:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: on the :plane:

Viking I will be extra nice to the FA's :haha:

T hope you get your surge soon :flower:

Laters xxx


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> 2012 is the year of the keekdragon - rar! :happydance:
> Boobs, house....then baby! :winkwink::baby:

This is it then babes ,so happy for you ,am sure u are relieved ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi bf. lovely to see you but CLOSE YOUR PHONE!!!! you can't be doing that on the plane! :haha::haha::haha: have a good flight x


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> hi bf. lovely to see you but CLOSE YOUR PHONE!!!! you can't be doing that on the plane! :haha::haha::haha: have a good flight x

:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

We won't be at rugby Despie, unlike your lucky OH, but we'll be getting extremely competitive watching it on the TV, it'll probably end in a smackdown which I'll win :bodyb: :bodyb:

Keeks, it's the year of BHB! Great news on selling your gaff :thumbup:

Now everytime I get up to do something I'm humming the bloody Waltons theme tune :grr: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> We won't be at rugby Despie, unlike your lucky OH, but we'll be getting extremely competitive watching it on the TV, it'll probably end in a smackdown which I'll win :bodyb: :bodyb:
> 
> Keeks, it's the year of BHB! Great news on selling your gaff :thumbup:
> 
> Now everytime I get up to do something I'm humming the bloody Waltons theme tune :grr: :haha:

:haha:Hubby has two tickets this year ,lucky sod ,can't even remember the waltons theme tune ,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Fill yer boots on this belting tune Despie :thumbup:

https://youtu.be/5AXWdQNzSb4


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> We won't be at rugby Despie, unlike your lucky OH, but we'll be getting extremely competitive watching it on the TV, it'll probably end in a smackdown which I'll win :bodyb: :bodyb:
> 
> Keeks, it's the year of BHB! Great news on selling your gaff :thumbup:
> 
> Now everytime I get up to do something I'm humming the bloody Waltons theme tune :grr: :haha:
> 
> :haha:Hubby has two tickets this year ,lucky sod ,can't even remember the waltons theme tune ,:shrug::hugs:Click to expand...

for you d. with love. xxx:haha:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5AXWdQNzSb4


----------



## TessieTwo

Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cp7_u0kcQRo

we are the waltons!!!! :)


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha:Brilliant :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...

i've been thinking about that one too. it starts off with a girl running through fields i think. i'm going to check. :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i've been thinking about that one too. it starts off with a girl running through fields i think. i'm going to check. :haha:Click to expand...

Hang on, forget that one, AIRWOLF is on there, YES! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...

Omg I am gonna be singing theses two all day ,:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

can't remember airwolf?!

but lhotp has 3 little girls running not one! my memory is failing me :dohh:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am gonna be singing theses two all day ,:haha:Click to expand...

i know. the lhotp one brings tears to my eyes when i listen. i don't know why.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am gonna be singing theses two all day ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know. the lhotp one brings tears to my eyes when i listen. i don't know why.Click to expand...

Because u are old now :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Airwolf is a really bad 80's TV programme about a helicopter that is really high tech, the guys flying it sort out all sorts, it's along the lines of A Team etc etc. I think I was forced to watch a lot of really shite TV on Saturday afternoons when I was younger! :haha:

The Waltons and LHOTP made me wistful too :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am gonna be singing theses two all day ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know. the lhotp one brings tears to my eyes when i listen. i don't know why.Click to expand...
> 
> Because u are old now :haha:Click to expand...

i know, scary isn't it. it's funny i watch the music channel and do the 'guess the year', and for some reason i crap myself every time it comes up and says 15 or 20 yrs old song...especially when i remember it like yesterday.:haha:

as a kid i used to cry at this and lassie. :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Airwolf is a really bad 80's TV programme about a helicopter that is really high tech, the guys flying it sort out all sorts, it's along the lines of A Team etc etc. I think I was forced to watch a lot of really shite TV on Saturday afternoons when I was younger! :haha:
> 
> The Waltons and LHOTP made me wistful too :hugs:

U must be old too then Tessie :haha:Only joking ladies rite I need to run and give my house a quick pretend clean ,just got a call and I have a visitor and yes I haven't even cleaned the rice krispies outta the sink or lifted them off the floor :dohh:Talk later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:O and my windows are stinking and the sun is shining in thru them making the house look even more dirty :blush::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Great minds Suma! :haha: :haha:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There's loads of really good theme tunes to the side of that one on YouTube, I'm currently listening to Little House on the Prairie :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg I am gonna be singing theses two all day ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know. the lhotp one brings tears to my eyes when i listen. i don't know why.Click to expand...
> 
> Because u are old now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i know, scary isn't it. it's funny i watch the music channel and do the 'guess the year', and for some reason i crap myself every time it comes up and says 15 or 20 yrs old song...especially when i remember it like yesterday.:haha:
> 
> as a kid i used to cry at this and lassie. :cry:Click to expand...

Me too, I STILL can't watch Lassie, actually anything with animals in trouble. Yes, that includes Finding Nemo! :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

tessie, airwolf i do remember it now (well the music intro) but never watched it. i had to share the tv choices with 3 sisters :dohh: i never really got a look in.


----------



## sumatwsimit

and then there's watership down :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> and then there's watership down :cry::cry::cry::cry:

OH MY GOD, NOOOOOOOO!!

Bright eyes, burning like fire......:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> and then there's watership down :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> OH MY GOD, NOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Bright eyes, burning like fire......:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:haha::cry::haha::cry::haha:

i'm laughing and crying at the same time.

more recently - animal hospital with rolph harris. :cry::cry::cry: i watched it but it killed me. especially when he got emotional too.


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> and then there's watership down :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> 
> OH MY GOD, NOOOOOOOO!!
> 
> Bright eyes, burning like fire......:cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::cry::haha::cry::haha:
> 
> i'm laughing and crying at the same time.
> 
> more recently - animal hospital with rolph harris. :cry::cry::cry: i watched it but it killed me. especially when he got emotional too.Click to expand...

Oh that was terrible for the tears - I was forever blubbing! Mind you, the Dog's Trust adoption adverts kick me off as well, a little dog with the voice over saying "I don't know what love is....." :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## sumatwsimit

how have we managed to get to suicidal point with t.v. shows!? lol :haha:

let's think happy thoughts, happy thoughts lol....:hugs:

i'm back to humming waltons theme tune :thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

I'm humming it! Der der der der der der, der di dum dee dar dar dee, dar dee dar dee dar dar, dar dar dar dee dee......der der dum dee dee dee, der der dum dee dee dee di dum, dar dar dum dee dar dum dee, dar dar dar dee dum dum :haha:


----------



## Viking15

:rofl:
I'm going back to sleep...


----------



## TessieTwo

Viking15 said:


> :rofl:
> I'm going back to sleep...

I bet you dream of the Waltons theme tune though Viking! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSvc_-2AiBDO5OW96_K7NlcPJWaNJJEQUUsPl1zAwLNanjtTQYcMBrkdC6K
> 
> 
> that's what i meant to say :) xxx

Cute!


----------



## LLbean

Keeks!!! Congrats on the house sell!!!

Yes it is the year for you!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> Keeks!!! Congrats on the house sell!!!
> 
> Yes it is the year for you!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Elizabeth :flower::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Heeeeeeeeeeelllllllllllllllllllllllllllllloooooooooooooooooo xxxxx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So my cheapy sticks were almost positive a few hours ago now I can hardly see the line but the digi is nearly positive ,:shrug:These stupid tests are making me work hard this month :growlmad:morning jax ,morning Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Morning sweet Despie!!!!!

Hi everyone!!!


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> So my cheapy sticks were almost positive a few hours ago now I can hardly see the line but the digi is nearly positive ,:shrug:These stupid tests are making me work hard this month :growlmad:morning jax ,morning Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:

thats what happened with me with my cheapy sticks :growlmad: one minute nearly positive then nothing hardly there. And then a few days later a strong positive. Hang in there darling xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So my cheapy sticks were almost positive a few hours ago now I can hardly see the line but the digi is nearly positive ,:shrug:These stupid tests are making me work hard this month :growlmad:morning jax ,morning Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> thats what happened with me with my cheapy sticks :growlmad: one minute nearly positive then nothing hardly there. And then a few days later a strong positive. Hang in there darling xxxxxxClick to expand...

I have no choice babes ,it's tonight and tomorrow night ,I am pretty sure I will be ok thou .:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I was out shopping earlier and I thought of you jodes as I was buying olives :thumbup::hugs:.

Hello LL, tessie, garnet, viking! :hi::hugs:

Despie, this is why I hate OPKs :hugs:


----------



## alison29

Hi! I craved the big green olives while in first trimester too. I think the saltiness gave the illusion of feeling not so pukish for a few minutes.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I love the big green olives, that's what I bought :munch: and it made me think of jodes 'cos her bean is now the size of an olive :happydance:. And that pic on jodes' ticker looks exactly like the olives I bought. Yum.


----------



## alison29

keekeesaurus said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Keeks!!! Congrats on the house sell!!!
> 
> Yes it is the year for you!!!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

We sold our house in july after a hell year on the market. Isn't it exciitng to final be out from under it? Although i felt bad for the people buying it! Its what they wanted though the country life. I wanted concrete, convenince and neighbors for my kids. Where u moving to?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo llbean Alison Keeks and Jodes and everyone else :hi::flower::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: 

Yes T, I think you'll be ok this cycle...you always are...:thumbup:

Keeks, Congrats on selling the house! :wohoo: We are a few months away from our final mortgage payment....I can't wait! Boobs, house, :baby: It's all falling into place! I'm very happy for you...:hugs:

:hi: Butterfly! Safe travels! :plane:

:wave: & :hugs: to everyone else....


----------



## TessieTwo

You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....

:haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> So my cheapy sticks were almost positive a few hours ago now I can hardly see the line but the digi is nearly positive ,:shrug:These stupid tests are making me work hard this month :growlmad:morning jax ,morning Brooke ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> thats what happened with me with my cheapy sticks :growlmad: one minute nearly positive then nothing hardly there. And then a few days later a strong positive. Hang in there darling xxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> I have no choice babes ,it's tonight and tomorrow night ,I am pretty sure I will be ok thou .:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

oh yeah nows the best time to get that spunk in :winkwink: yuk!!!!! haha xxxxx


----------



## Jodes2011

keekeesaurus said:


> I was out shopping earlier and I thought of you jodes as I was buying olives :thumbup::hugs:.
> 
> Hello LL, tessie, garnet, viking! :hi::hugs:
> 
> Despie, this is why I hate OPKs :hugs:

ahhhhh you won't be eating them will you :winkwink: :haha: :hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...

haha you saucy mare :winkwink:


----------



## Jodes2011

Kees i had no idea you were selling your house?? Congrats hun :hugs::hugs: where are you moving to? xx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...

:thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...

Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...

FFS! Does he not realise there is a rampant Despie at home needing some action? :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Jodes2011 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> I was out shopping earlier and I thought of you jodes as I was buying olives :thumbup::hugs:.
> 
> Hello LL, tessie, garnet, viking! :hi::hugs:
> 
> Despie, this is why I hate OPKs :hugs:
> 
> ahhhhh you won't be eating them will you :winkwink: :haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

That's what I was thinking...


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...

i'm sure they do it on purpose :growlmad: :haha: xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...


haircut? pffff. if he is wasting his time getting his hair cut then tell him to make sure he gets both upstairs and downstairs sorted for the occasion tonight before he sees you then!


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...

Yeah, not Lassie! :cry::cry: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> FFS! Does he not realise there is a rampant Despie at home needing some action? :haha:Click to expand...

I know :growlmad:Wtf :devil::devil::grr::grr:he had better hurry:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> haircut? pffff. if he is wasting his time getting his hair cut then tell him to make sure he gets both upstairs and downstairs sorted for the occasion tonight before he sees you then!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure they do it on purpose :growlmad: :haha: xxxxClick to expand...

He knows I am waiting :growlmad:And he knows the longer he keeps me waiting the more impatient I become ,:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, not Lassie! :cry::cry: :haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> I was out shopping earlier and I thought of you jodes as I was buying olives :thumbup::hugs:.
> 
> Hello LL, tessie, garnet, viking! :hi::hugs:
> 
> Despie, this is why I hate OPKs :hugs:

Hello KeeKee!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

And he had better not ask for any bloody dinner either ,:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> And he had better not ask for any bloody dinner either ,:growlmad:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...

Despie on the hunt again!!! Look out Mr. Despie!!!:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

yeah and the he thinks its US influencing her hehehehe


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> yeah and the he thinks its US influencing her hehehehe

Nope we all are a captivated audience!!!:blush::haha::haha::blush:


----------



## Jodes2011

i've just been reading a thread about pain relief. I told them dia morphine is great, epidural is a god send and the gas and air makes you fart :haha::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> You all geared up for your sexy time Despie? The stew bubbling....champagne chilling....
> 
> :haha:Yep :thumbup:Really good strong o pains ,yuk ,am gonna have to get the kids a good dvd turn it up full blast and trail oh up the stairs as soon as he's in from work :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: a good loud action movie is in order me thinks!Click to expand...
> 
> Yep god I wish he would hurry his ass up ,he's just foned to say he's gonna go get his haircut after work :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure they do it on purpose :growlmad: :haha: xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> He knows I am waiting :growlmad:And he knows the longer he keeps me waiting the more impatient I become ,:growlmad::hugs:Click to expand...

he needs a good spanking :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jodes2011

M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Thank you ladies for the congrats! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm not moving, we love the house we're in but when we moved we kept my little house (my bachelorette pad :haha:) and rented it out. But we've so many debts we put it on the market...no-one was interested so we went to rent it out again and a man popped up from nowhere, said he wanted to buy it and he wanted to keep the tenants in it! Bloody brilliant. I can't wait to pay those credit cards off.

I don't think I can eat those olives now...:cry::blush:

Come on P, never mind a haircut sexy T's got her horn on! :grr:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Jodes2011 said:


> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:

M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...

You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...

i always jusp back on B&B at the right time :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## keekeesaurus

TessieTwo said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jodes2011 said:


> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:

minge :haha: that's one word i don't miss. bet he can woo you with that one lol.

thankfully mr d doesn't know that one (and i'm not going to tell him it either). his dictionary extends to pussy (and the technical term too of course). :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...

Omfg ,I am literally crying now ,muff minge ,der dear dear sweet Jesus :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> minge :haha: that's one word i don't miss. bet he can woo you with that one lol.
> 
> thankfully mr d doesn't know that one (and i'm not going to tell him it either). his dictionary extends to pussy (and the technical term too of course). :haha:Click to expand...

Mr despie is the same ,:thumbup:His usual is : me want pussy galore :thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> minge :haha: that's one word i don't miss. bet he can woo you with that one lol.
> 
> thankfully mr d doesn't know that one (and i'm not going to tell him it either). his dictionary extends to pussy (and the technical term too of course). :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mr despie is the same ,:thumbup:His usual is : me want pussy galore :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha: he'll be getting angry pussy galore if he doesn't move his arse and get home!


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> minge :haha: that's one word i don't miss. bet he can woo you with that one lol.
> 
> thankfully mr d doesn't know that one (and i'm not going to tell him it either). his dictionary extends to pussy (and the technical term too of course). :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mr despie is the same ,:thumbup:His usual is : me want pussy galore :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: he'll be getting angry pussy galore if he doesn't move his arse and get home!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg ,I am literally crying now ,muff minge ,der dear dear sweet Jesus :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...


me too :rofl::rofl::rofl: really i don't think i can concentrate properly and take dtd seriously tonight now without thinking about this.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg ,I am literally crying now ,muff minge ,der dear dear sweet Jesus :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too :rofl::rofl::rofl: really i don't think i can concentrate properly and take dtd seriously tonight now without thinking about this.Click to expand...

Me either o god I don't need that pick me up from the docs I just need this :haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg ,I am literally crying now ,muff minge ,der dear dear sweet Jesus :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too :rofl::rofl::rofl: really i don't think i can concentrate properly and take dtd seriously tonight now without thinking about this.Click to expand...

Suma, as long as you don't get cock wiped on your arm you can count it as a successfully romantic night! :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

TessieTwo said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> M said he wants some minge tonight. Lucky lucky me :thumbup:
> 
> M's quite the romantic :haha::haha::haha:.
> Sounds like my OH, sometimes when I ask him what he wants for tea he looks at my crotch and says 'muff' :blush::haha:.Click to expand...
> 
> You think THAT'S romantic - my DH absent mindedly wiped his cock on my arm the other day after dtd. NICE! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg ,I am literally crying now ,muff minge ,der dear dear sweet Jesus :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> me too :rofl::rofl::rofl: really i don't think i can concentrate properly and take dtd seriously tonight now without thinking about this.Click to expand...
> 
> Suma, as long as you don't get cock wiped on your arm you can count it as a successfully romantic night! :thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: i'll give you feedback tomorrow.

i'm feeling :sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry suma ,this thread is getting worse,,minge, muff ,pussy ,....it's enough to make anyone feel sick :nope::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry suma ,this thread is getting worse,,minge, muff ,pussy ,....it's enough to make anyone feel sick :nope::haha:

Has no one mentioned clunge yet? :shrug::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry suma ,this thread is getting worse,,minge, muff ,pussy ,....it's enough to make anyone feel sick :nope::haha:
> 
> Has no one mentioned clunge yet? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Nope :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

He's home ,right ladies I am off ,.............


----------



## keekeesaurus

TessieTwo said:


> Has no one mentioned clunge yet? :shrug::haha:

Clunge?! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Wow, this american girl is learning some new words! Off to google clunge...


----------



## TessieTwo

keekeesaurus said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Has no one mentioned clunge yet? :shrug::haha:
> 
> Clunge?! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...


Yep! Possibly the best word ever for it :haha: 

That or wizard's sleeve!


----------



## Indigo77

Naughty girls! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Naughty girls! :haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## alison29

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry suma ,this thread is getting worse,,minge, muff ,pussy ,....it's enough to make anyone feel sick :nope::haha:

You guys would fit in well at my house ha ha. For some reason it makes me cringe when my dh says things like that. Must be a prude. I also didn't grow up with brother to break me in such words :gun: That's me when dh says gross things when I am pmsing:) hopefully lovely progest cream will put a stop to it


----------



## Sus09

Hello lovely Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Hello lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry suma ,this thread is getting worse,,minge, muff ,pussy ,....it's enough to make anyone feel sick :nope::haha:
> 
> You guys would fit in well at my house ha ha. For some reason it makes me cringe when my dh says things like that. Must be a prude. I also didn't grow up with brother to break me in such words :gun: That's me when dh says gross things when I am pmsing:) hopefully lovely progest cream will put a stop to itClick to expand...

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello lovely Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Hello lovely ladies! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

So u managed to log in then ,did u get my email?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I did get your email lovely!!

Yes, I am rushing to write on threads as for some reason I get the "white screen of death" saying connection timed out and I can´t log in. I am sure is my internet provider, I refused to have an upgrade with them and since them my connection is super extra slow!:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I did get your email lovely!!
> 
> Yes, I am rushing to write on threads as for some reason I get the "white screen of death" saying connection timed out and I can´t log in. I am sure is my internet provider, I refused to have an upgrade with them and since them my connection is super extra slow!:growlmad:

Mine has been really slow too :growlmad:Not as bad today thou ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hey girlies, I am not going to be able to log on as much now in the weekends.
G and I have made a deal, in order to spend more quality time together we have come to an agreement, Saturday and Sunday there is no forum for me and no TV addiction for him, instead we are going to try to go out more, walks, dinners, cinema...

We both agreed that all we had lately was just living together but we have actually not had quality time together so Here is the deal for us, we both make an effort. i guess it is a good compromise!


----------



## Indigo77

It sounds like a good plan. My DH wants the same thing...


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hey girlies, I am not going to be able to log on as much now in the weekends.
> G and I have made a deal, in order to spend more quality time together we have come to an agreement, Saturday and Sunday there is no forum for me and no TV addiction for him, instead we are going to try to go out more, walks, dinners, cinema...
> 
> We both agreed that all we had lately was just living together but we have actually not had quality time together so Here is the deal for us, we both make an effort. i guess it is a good compromise!

I think that is a great idea babes ,I try to come on here wen kids are in bed or at school and wen oh is watching tv or working at home on kitchen plans ,but I am also gonna be on less as I can't cope with the stress anymore .:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well I do agree in one thing, we need more fun! all I have been doing is work lately and worry about TTC. Now that TTC worries are dealt by a great doctor, we need to have a bit of fun as a couple as well. Another compromise I had to make is no bringing work at home, and him not cleaning so much:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I have not got him to compromise to get rid of the horrid fireplace yet though :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hey girlies, I am not going to be able to log on as much now in the weekends.
> G and I have made a deal, in order to spend more quality time together we have come to an agreement, Saturday and Sunday there is no forum for me and no TV addiction for him, instead we are going to try to go out more, walks, dinners, cinema...
> 
> We both agreed that all we had lately was just living together but we have actually not had quality time together so Here is the deal for us, we both make an effort. i guess it is a good compromise!
> 
> I think that is a great idea babes ,I try to come on here wen kids are in bed or at school and wen oh is watching tv or working at home on kitchen plans ,but I am also gonna be on less as I can't cope with the stress anymore .:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well I do agree in one thing, we need more fun! all I have been doing is work lately and worry about TTC. Now that TTC worries are dealt by a great doctor, we need to have a bit of fun as a couple as well. Another compromise I had to make is no bringing work at home, and him not cleaning so much:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I have not got him to compromise to get rid of the horrid fireplace yet though :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Tiny steps babes ,u can't take his tv and fireplace in one week :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Well I do agree in one thing, we need more fun! all I have been doing is work lately and worry about TTC. Now that TTC worries are dealt by a great doctor, we need to have a bit of fun as a couple as well. Another compromise I had to make is no bringing work at home, and him not cleaning so much:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I have not got him to compromise to get rid of the horrid fireplace yet though :growlmad::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Tiny steps babes ,u can't take his tv and fireplace in one week :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas3:

Sorry, I still like this one.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BF I love your Caterpillar status :D
https://hickoryhillquilts.com/images/fabrics/VHC.gif


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies well I finally managed to get a major temp dip and woke up shivering cold so I guess it's o day today ,I think. Have dtd enough the last few days but one for luck today and that's me finished ,how is everyone today ,it's rugby season and I will be totally fed up looking at it by next week as oh loves it and refuses to miss a match .have a lovely weekend girls ,b n.s sus sum Jodes ss PB mtbim Tessie Laura Alison jax Keeks indigo llbean garnet mm pp bf Viking ,and everyone else ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done for covering all your bases before the rugby despie :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

LL I love that pic I was going to put it as my avatar but I couldn't right click on it to save it :nope:

Hello everyone else (I really hate forgetting anyone so I can't bring myself to list you in case I do :nope::haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done for covering all your bases before the rugby despie :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL I love that pic I was going to put it as my avatar but I couldn't right click on it to save it :nope:
> 
> Hello everyone else (I really hate forgetting anyone so I can't bring myself to list you in case I do :nope::haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hi:

Morning gorgeous ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs::hugs:How's your trip?:kiss:


----------



## Jodes2011

Morning all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF i have trouble remembering my own sons names nevermind all yours haha! 
I hope your having a lovely relaxing time and all is well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T stop getting all stressed theres no need to be. Keep yourself happy and calm my love and just stick to certain threads. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes2011 said:


> Morning all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF i have trouble remembering my own sons names nevermind all yours haha!
> I hope your having a lovely relaxing time and all is well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T stop getting all stressed theres no need to be. Keep yourself happy and calm my love and just stick to certain threads. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes ,am in a right mess today ,so much to do :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes2011 said:
> 
> 
> Morning all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF i have trouble remembering my own sons names nevermind all yours haha!
> I hope your having a lovely relaxing time and all is well. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T stop getting all stressed theres no need to be. Keep yourself happy and calm my love and just stick to certain threads. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks babes ,am in a right mess today ,so much to do :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies 
Went out to eat lat night an had a yummy martini but my little son was being a little bad boy again. His little playmate from our Playgroup was next to us so he thought he'd entertain her during our dinner. Had to take him to the bathroom once and explain to him all the punishments he'd receive. Well l broke down and ordered another reading from the same lady as Despie. She predicted another girl in April in which I'd TTC or find a positive result. Well all tree of my readings have predicted a girl and ttc in March/April. Well hope it happens. Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies well I finally managed to get a major temp dip and woke up shivering cold so I guess it's o day today ,I think. Have dtd enough the last few days but one for luck today and that's me finished ,how is everyone today ,it's rugby season and I will be totally fed up looking at it by next week as oh loves it and refuses to miss a match .have a lovely weekend girls ,b n.s sus sum Jodes ss PB mtbim Tessie Laura Alison jax Keeks indigo llbean garnet mm pp bf Viking ,and everyone else ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning lovely lady glad u got all ur BD done. Superbowl is on this weekend so Sunday I won't be seeing my husband. I would not worry about peoples threads because they were probably frustrated at the time and wanted to vent. I try to stay positive despite everything I've been through and am truly happy for other when good things happen but once in a while be in apissy mood and call out people. I was always told if you wish good things for others, good things will come to you. :flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done for covering all your bases before the rugby despie :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL I love that pic I was going to put it as my avatar but I couldn't right click on it to save it :nope:
> 
> Hello everyone else (I really hate forgetting anyone so I can't bring myself to list you in case I do :nope::haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hi:

Hope u are okay and keep the little Beanie safe and tucked away


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon ladies :hi:

Garnet, I hope your reading comes true :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Despie big hugs lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs:
BF are you still tripping? (In a good way lol) :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: did you get the snow yet?
Sus, indi, dmom, tessie (beef curtains?), al :hugs::hugs::hugs: and anyone I missed (it's my age lol)

We have snow. I hate snow.


----------



## Butterfly67

I haven't been on any other threads as I find it hard enough to keep up with the ones I have so I don't know what is going on but it is sad that people are getting hurt and upset :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> Afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> Garnet, I hope your reading comes true :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> Despie big hugs lovely lady :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> BF are you still tripping? (In a good way lol) :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Jodes :hugs::hugs::hugs: did you get the snow yet?
> Sus, indi, dmom, tessie (beef curtains?), al :hugs::hugs::hugs: and anyone I missed (it's my age lol)
> 
> We have snow. I hate snow.

Good morning to u too  :flower:


----------



## sumatwsimit

afternoon everyone. uk ladies it's your turn for the snow i hear! we've had enough of it here :winkwink: get wrapped up! x

https://cdn.pimpmyspace.org/media/pms/c/78/8o/o9/weekend.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done for covering all your bases before the rugby despie :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL I love that pic I was going to put it as my avatar but I couldn't right click on it to save it :nope:
> 
> Hello everyone else (I really hate forgetting anyone so I can't bring myself to list you in case I do :nope::haha:) :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hi:

if you "reply with quote" to my comment with the image you have a direct link to the image...go grab it!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Good morning ladies
> Went out to eat lat night an had a yummy martini but my little son was being a little bad boy again. His little playmate from our Playgroup was next to us so he thought he'd entertain her during our dinner. Had to take him to the bathroom once and explain to him all the punishments he'd receive. Well l broke down and ordered another reading from the same lady as Despie. She predicted another girl in April in which I'd TTC or find a positive result. Well all tree of my readings have predicted a girl and ttc in March/April. Well hope it happens. Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend.

wow now I feel I need one too HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone!!! :wave::hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## LLbean

...about people being hurt or upset...I think it is always misunderstandings. ...all one can do is be ourselves and hope everyone is happy.

We all come here for support to an extent, to share our joys and our sadness with people who may be going or have gone through the same.

There are differences of opinion everywhere...we can not please everyone...but always be sure you yourself are happy, that's all I would say.

I love all of you and I am glad I have all of you to share this journey with :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry I missed everyone .been a bit stressed ....sons birthday on Monday and he asked me for a special Lego joker set and off course I couldn't get it anywhere then my youngest lost her fav soft toy (a mouse) which she takes to bed every nite in one of the shops we were at so had to go round them all again looking for it but unfortunately we didn't get it :nope:how has everyone been ,liz u are a sweetie,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm good. Thanks for the compliment lol... Not sure why but I will take it either way hahaha

Have you looked online for the Lego thing?


----------



## LLbean

Despie who was the reading from? Not sure I will keep spending money on them as they have ALL been wrong For me but... Maybe?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm good. Thanks for the compliment lol... Not sure why but I will take it either way hahaha
> 
> Have you looked online for the Lego thing?

I got it babes In asda of all places :dohh:,and u are sweet babes and I love it ,your posts are always so sweet to read ,will just go find that name for you ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hehehe thanks... Not always sweet though hahahahaha but it does take a LOT to piss me off


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hehehe thanks... Not always sweet though hahahahaha but it does take a LOT to piss me off

It was from Christina at ttcbabylove predictions.com:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jodes2011

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry I missed everyone .been a bit stressed ....sons birthday on Monday and he asked me for a special Lego joker set and off course I couldn't get it anywhere then my youngest lost her fav soft toy (a mouse) which she takes to bed every nite in one of the shops we were at so had to go round them all again looking for it but unfortunately we didn't get it :nope:how has everyone been ,liz u are a sweetie,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

she certainly is a sweetie :winkwink::hugs:

Love you Liz, T and Natalie xxxx


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies
> Went out to eat lat night an had a yummy martini but my little son was being a little bad boy again. His little playmate from our Playgroup was next to us so he thought he'd entertain her during our dinner. Had to take him to the bathroom once and explain to him all the punishments he'd receive. Well l broke down and ordered another reading from the same lady as Despie. She predicted another girl in April in which I'd TTC or find a positive result. Well all tree of my readings have predicted a girl and ttc in March/April. Well hope it happens. Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> wow now I feel I need one too HAHAHAClick to expand...

Tee hee, I thought u were saying u needed a martini Sheesh I rarely drink but I could of drank all 15 different types of martinis. I got the last reading from Christina/ruby. At where despite said but I sent my request in on Monday for a three day reading and did't get it til Friday and she said that we would have another girl in 2015 which would make 47. :sad1: That one I'll be sending to whomever needs a baby or to Despite and her twins... :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

omg I just realized I have had readings by her before lol


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies
> Went out to eat lat night an had a yummy martini but my little son was being a little bad boy again. His little playmate from our Playgroup was next to us so he thought he'd entertain her during our dinner. Had to take him to the bathroom once and explain to him all the punishments he'd receive. Well l broke down and ordered another reading from the same lady as Despie. She predicted another girl in April in which I'd TTC or find a positive result. Well all tree of my readings have predicted a girl and ttc in March/April. Well hope it happens. Hope you ladies have a wonderful weekend.
> 
> wow now I feel I need one too HAHAHAClick to expand...
> 
> Tee hee, I thought u were saying u needed a martini Sheesh I rarely drink but I could of drank all 15 different types of martinis. I got the last reading from Christina/ruby. At where despite said but I sent my request in on Monday for a three day reading and did't get it til Friday and she said that we would have another girl in 2015 which would make 47. :sad1: That one I'll be sending to whomever needs a baby or to Despite and her twins... :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Yeah I will have another baby in 2015 :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

You'll end up with a football team :happydance::happydance::happydance:

LL thanks for the avatar :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Everyone ok here?


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> You'll end up with a football team :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> LL thanks for the avatar :flower:

Hi babes ,are u feeling ok now ,how's your tummy?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Everyone ok here?

Yes babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I must say she was right on both accounts...the did not end well for me but...here is what she said before

"I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JULY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012. I see a girl. "...I sure did, got a BFP on July 18th, confirmed by doctors and all...not sure if it was a girl although I really feel it was...miscarried only 4 days later

Then I got this from her
"I see a find out with a positive test THIS SEPT OR OCT OR conceive SEPT OR OCT this year. I see a boy with the energies" sure enough...we know that one was a boy and it implanted and I got confirming Beta on September 19th...lost the heart beat at 7 weeks and 4 days

so she was spot on...now I just want her to give me a FOREVER BABY prediction hehehe


----------



## Garnet

T,
The stupid spell check keeps changing your name despite. Sorry


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You'll end up with a football team :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> LL thanks for the avatar :flower:
> 
> Hi babes ,are u feeling ok now ,how's your tummy?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon, tummy is better thanks, just had a massive migraine/headache earlier so had to go to bed for 2 hours but that is better now too! I don't know if these are symptoms or what so, whatever! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL, so do you think you will get another reading? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> T,
> The stupid spell check keeps changing your name despite. Sorry

Thats ok babes :haha::hugs: omg Elizabeth I hope she is right with the rest of us :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Does Baby Love use another name? I swear I got a prediction from her and am trying to find it.


----------



## Desperado167

Bf :nope:And the worse thing is u prob can't take any meds now ,wots the weather like?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Does Baby Love use another name? I swear I got a prediction from her and am trying to find it.

I don't think so b ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I must say she was right on both accounts...the did not end well for me but...here is what she said before
> 
> "I see a find out with a positive test OR conceive OR give birth in JULY. So either find out with a positive test OR conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012. I see a girl. "...I sure did, got a BFP on July 18th, confirmed by doctors and all...not sure if it was a girl although I really feel it was...miscarried only 4 days later
> 
> Then I got this from her
> "I see a find out with a positive test THIS SEPT OR OCT OR conceive SEPT OR OCT this year. I see a boy with the energies" sure enough...we know that one was a boy and it implanted and I got confirming Beta on September 19th...lost the heart beat at 7 weeks and 4 days
> 
> so she was spot on...now I just want her to give me a FOREVER BABY prediction hehehe

Brenda was the only one that went into depth about my little girl. She said that she would be heathly and have brown hair. Which would be nice  the other two have blond and reddish gold hair. Someone comlimented at Costco today about how beautiful my daughter was with her hair color. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet I would love to see a pic of your daughters beautiful hair ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

She goes by Christina or Ruby...but search your inbox by the email instead!!!
[email protected]

Yes I hope she is right for you all and they are forever blessings!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Gail told me I would have a boy and then a girl in 2013, which will be tough, since I am trying my tubes, should this all work out.:haha:

Actually, all of them predicted me boys and the Chinese gender thing gives me a girl.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw bless Garnet you know you must have beautiful children when strangers comment :hugs::hugs:

T, well it said on my phone that it was 20 degrees tonight but I was sat outside with a t-shirt, jumper, coat, fleece and scarf on :haha::haha::haha: However, it was nice during the day, just the right temperature to sit outside and paint outside too so maybe I will get the chance to go to the beach at some point but I need to get my 3 massive canvases painted first :happydance: (they are 150cm x 150 cm each!)

Is it snowing up with you? Do you go out sledging with the kids when it snows? I used to love sledging at our local park and they had a great little hill where everyone went :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I bet that your babies are gorgeous!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Gail told me I would have a boy and then a girl in 2013, which will be tough, since I am trying my tubes, should this all work out.:haha:
> 
> Actually, all of them predicted me boys and the Chinese gender thing gives me a girl.:wacko:

Am sure u will be happy with either as long as it looks like you :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, are your talking F or C for the temp? LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail told me I would have a boy and then a girl in 2013, which will be tough, since I am trying my tubes, should this all work out.:haha:
> 
> Actually, all of them predicted me boys and the Chinese gender thing gives me a girl.:wacko:
> 
> Am sure u will be happy with either as long as it looks like you :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Nope, the current one looks like me, time to pass on someone else's genes...and since N IS the dad, I guess I am hoping for a green eyed, ginger kid.:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, are your talking F or C for the temp? LOL

LOL C, it's not quite that :cold: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw bless Garnet you know you must have beautiful children when strangers comment :hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, well it said on my phone that it was 20 degrees tonight but I was sat outside with a t-shirt, jumper, coat, fleece and scarf on :haha::haha::haha: However, it was nice during the day, just the right temperature to sit outside and paint outside too so maybe I will get the chance to go to the beach at some point but I need to get my 3 massive canvases painted first :happydance: (they are 150cm x 150 cm each!)
> 
> Is it snowing up with you? Do you go out sledging with the kids when it snows? I used to love sledging at our local park and they had a great little hill where everyone went :happydance:

No snow babes ,we had some last week but just a little,we have a park two mins away and wen it snows heavy we all go and have a snowball fight and build snowmen and generally just piss about :haha:how long are u away for ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Gail told me I would have a boy and then a girl in 2013, which will be tough, since I am trying my tubes, should this all work out.:haha:
> 
> Actually, all of them predicted me boys and the Chinese gender thing gives me a girl.:wacko:
> 
> Am sure u will be happy with either as long as it looks like you :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, the current one looks like me, time to pass on someone else's genes...and since N IS the dad, I guess I am hoping for a green eyed, ginger kid.:blush:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Me too :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm slowly coming around to it.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet....Do you use Costco diapers & wipes? If so, do u like them?


----------



## Desperado167

Brooke I just realised you are nearly eight weeks ,o my goodness ,:flower::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Brooke I just realised you are nearly eight weeks ,o my goodness ,:flower::hugs:

So far, so good.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet....Do you use Costco diapers & wipes? If so, do u like them?

Yes love the wipes! Costco diapers are made by pampers so if you like pampers that will be a good choice...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Tried to upload two pictures but the BNB is slow!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Tried to upload two pictures but the BNB is slow!!!

:happydance:


----------



## googly

LLbean said:


> ...about people being hurt or upset...I think it is always misunderstandings. ...all one can do is be ourselves and hope everyone is happy.
> 
> We all come here for support to an extent, to share our joys and our sadness with people who may be going or have gone through the same.
> 
> There are differences of opinion everywhere...we can not please everyone...but always be sure you yourself are happy, that's all I would say.
> 
> I love all of you and I am glad I have all of you to share this journey with :hugs:

You are the wise one LL... Great post :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sorry can't upload!! The BNB said security token missing? WTH is that???


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Sorry can't upload!! The BNB said security token missing? WTH is that???

Garnet I usually just put mine on photo bucket and then download from there ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My daughter just downloaded my favourite song onto my I fon ,I am so happy ,it's Aerosmith ,I don't want to miss a thing ,,,,,,it's the best ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite everyone ,hubby leaving really early in the morning so i have to get up early and see him off and make him a packed lunch for the journey ,talk soon ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Morning ladies :flower:Well I got my big temp dip this morning but have awful af type pains still ,they are actually killing me ,been really bad for the last few days and kept wakening me up last nite :shrug:Oh has left the building and am sure he is happy to escape my clutches :haha:Really wanted another session this morning but he was having none of it :haha:,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG it is quiet on here, where is everyone? Glad you got your big dip and are covered T but sorry about the pains :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG it is quiet on here, where is everyone? Glad you got your big dip and are covered T but sorry about the pains :hugs::hugs::hugs:

It's been like this all morning :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm here....:hi:....still sleepy....just reading my threads and eating oranges....:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG it is quiet on here, where is everyone? Glad you got your big dip and are covered T but sorry about the pains :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It's been like this all morning :nope:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

T your chart looks good, last month I got my best dip ever...:thumbup:

:hi: hi Indi!


----------



## Indigo77

:hi: M! 

Are u feel in ok?

:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks bf ,hi indigo :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:Just back from the park ,it was ice cold ,made kids hot chocolate and they are now making birthday cards at the table ,god I kiss my hubby :nope:He's only been gone five hours :blush::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's sweet, T.....after all these years....to miss him like that....:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That's sweet, T.....after all these years....to miss him like that....:hug:

I do babes I miss him like crazy :nope:Have already foned a few times and I feel like a love sick teenager :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke I just realised you are nearly eight weeks ,o my goodness ,:flower::hugs:
> 
> So far, so good.:flower:Click to expand...

:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Brooke I just realised you are nearly eight weeks ,o my goodness ,:flower::hugs:
> 
> So far, so good.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup::kiss:Click to expand...

Wots happened with the temping?:growlmad::grr::toothpick::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

She's allowed to take the weekends off...:thumbup:

Give her a break, T! :haha: Baby steps for our Jax....


----------



## LLbean

I'm here too!

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She's allowed to take the weekends off...:thumbup:
> 
> Give her a break, T! :haha: Baby steps for our Jax....

No breaks :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm here too!
> 
> :hi:

Elizabeth :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

thanks lovely...I love hugs :D


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> thanks lovely...I love hugs :D

Ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hehehehehe


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Indigo! :thumbup:

T, keep your hair on!! I took my temp but have only just entered it. I'm making very pretty patterns here, had a few drinks on Friday (we had a bottle of fizz in the fridge and well....:winkwink:) so is that why I've gone a bit haywire? Hey looks like the big dipper :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Indigo! :thumbup:
> 
> T, keep your hair on!! I took my temp but have only just entered it. I'm making very pretty patterns here, had a few drinks on Friday (we had a bottle of fizz in the fridge and well....:winkwink:) so is that why I've gone a bit haywire? Hey looks like the big dipper :haha::haha::haha:

Sorry jax :cry:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo! :thumbup:
> 
> T, keep your hair on!! I took my temp but have only just entered it. I'm making very pretty patterns here, had a few drinks on Friday (we had a bottle of fizz in the fridge and well....:winkwink:) so is that why I've gone a bit haywire? Hey looks like the big dipper :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry jax :cry:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs: Hey, what's that for you loony?! I'm only messing around!! But I have to admit, I don't log on as much at weekends but I'll still take my temp and enter it in asap, promise :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Indigo! :thumbup:
> 
> T, keep your hair on!! I took my temp but have only just entered it. I'm making very pretty patterns here, had a few drinks on Friday (we had a bottle of fizz in the fridge and well....:winkwink:) so is that why I've gone a bit haywire? Hey looks like the big dipper :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Sorry jax :cry:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Hey, what's that for you loony?! I'm only messing around!! But I have to admit, I don't log on as much at weekends but I'll still take my temp and enter it in asap, promise :hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug::hug::hug::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Wales beat Ireland in the last twenty seconds :growlmad: raging is mild to wot I feel at the mo :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> :hi: M!
> 
> Are u feel in ok?
> 
> :hug:

:hugs::hugs: Not 100% but I'm fine thanks Indi, not going to complain lol :thumbup:



Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's sweet, T.....after all these years....to miss him like that....:hug:
> 
> I do babes I miss him like crazy :nope:Have already foned a few times and I feel like a love sick teenager :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:sick::sick: :haha::haha:

:hi: LL and Jax (loving the 'keep your hair on' haven't heard that in ages:haha:)


----------



## LLbean

Hello back :D


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs:Sorry u still don't feel well .:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly ,:hugs::hugs:Sorry u still don't feel well .:hugs::hugs:

It's ok, it is all about the end result :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Love these pics and thought they would cheer us up :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Despie your girls are so adorable!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks bf and liz .:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Aw, Despie, I just want to cuddle that ginger with the curly hair. I just love them! They look so sweet! Are your kids sweet? I see so many nasty kids on the plane. I hate to say that but it's true. Maybe they are more likely to be spoiled? I want to have a sweet kid that loves his/her mom. It is so scary.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Aw, Despie, I just want to cuddle that ginger with the curly hair. I just love them! They look so sweet! Are your kids sweet? I see so many nasty kids on the plane. I hate to say that but it's true. Maybe they are more likely to be spoiled? I want to have a sweet kid that loves his/her mom. It is so scary.

I have to say I am very lucky as my kids are sweet but my 13 year old is going thru puberty and sometimes difficult to deal with but then she apologises for being rude ,wen I go out and see other peeps kids I realise I am really blessed but then again I wouldn't let my kids away with bad behaviour or let them talk to me the way some kids do ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,ove u all lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well it's my sons birthday today and I won't be around much as it will be madness but I secretly love it ,have a great week everyone ,love u all lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sounds a perfect day - have a fab time with your boy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone ,well it's my sons birthday today and I won't be around much as it will be madness but I secretly love it ,have a great week everyone ,love u all lots ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> sounds a perfect day - have a fab time with your boy. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I will ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Love u babes ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. just seen the pics a few pages back, your girls are so cute :kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. just seen the pics a few pages back, your girls are so cute :kiss::kiss::kiss:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Love these pics and thought they would cheer us up :thumbup:


They did! :thumbup:

You have beautiful girls....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake::friends:


----------



## Garnet

Hello,
It is now freezing here. It went from 60's-70's down to 29 degrees this morning. Guess I have to run indoors today.. Not feeling good this morning. My tummy hurts (can we say that as Mommies).. Got to get Valentines party stuff done today for the little one's school... Hope everyone is doing good...


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick hello :hi:

T have a lovely day :cake:

Garnet hope you feel better soon :hugs:

Hope everyone else is good :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Hi ladies!!!

Despie Happy Birthday to your little one!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello,
> It is now freezing here. It went from 60's-70's down to 29 degrees this morning. Guess I have to run indoors today.. Not feeling good this morning. My tummy hurts (can we say that as Mommies).. Got to get Valentines party stuff done today for the little one's school... Hope everyone is doing good...

Sorry u feel unwell babes ,it's hard wen u are Ill as u still hav to look after the little ones ,get better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi butterfly and Elizabeth :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus Keeks and jax ,I miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning sweet ladies! I am back on vacay again, and I know I am going to miss all of this lounging around come summer time when I will have to fly my ass off. So I will enjoy it now even if it appears I will not be skiing again this year :cry: I hope all of you are doing well. I'm already panicking over O time. How can I manage to relax about this? Then maybe I'll just fall in line like the rest of you lucky girls. I've been trying to redirect my obsessive tendencies to other things. My current obsession is nail polish. I need to bounce back to my knitting as my blanket project needs to be finished!!! The horror. 
BF, I hope your travels aren't hard on you. Make sure to take care of yourself. 
Garnet, I hope your tummy feels better soon. I had icky tummy yesterday, too. 
Despie, enjoy the time with your family. 
Where is everyone? I think the work year has gotten serious for people with normal careers. For us at the airlines this time right now is a little lull. Then spring break hits and all hell breaks loose. I will take the breather while I can. I love having empty seats on a flight!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking don't be panicking babes about o ,u will be fine ,I will be here for you whenever you need me ,u usually o cd14 ?is that rite ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yes, Despie. Around CD 14. I need a better plan on when to BD. There is no way we are going to make it every day. Not going to happen. I think every 36-48 is about as best as we are going to do. Any suggestions anyone? I need to start planning my attack. LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Yes, Despie. Around CD 14. I need a better plan on when to BD. There is no way we are going to make it every day. Not going to happen. I think every 36-48 is about as best as we are going to do. Any suggestions anyone? I need to start planning my attack. LOL

I think two days before o the day before o and the day off o ?:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening lovelies :hi:
Despie, hoping you're having a lovely day and happy birthday to your little one :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Your girls are just gorgeous. I'm so jealous of the little one's beautiful hair.
Dmom, indi, BF, viking (enjoy your vacay!), sus, jax, suma, LL, garnet, tessie, pup, jodes, googly...:hugs::hugs::hugs:...who did I miss? I always miss someone lol.

Had my first day back at work today and my boss gave me the afternoon off! :thumbup: Still bloody knackered though :sleep:. Came home and took Storm for a long walk as the weather's been lovely. Actually, that's probably why I'm knackered. He's big and boisterous and hates his haltie :haha:. 
Had a lovely weekend and managed to get to the Indian on Saturday night despite the heavy snow. I'm still dreaming about all the Indian sweets (there's an Indian sweet shop next to the restaurant so my SILs pop went and bought loads of them...yum, I love barfi and gulab jaman and something else I'm not sure of the name of...mesoor? :cloud9:.)
The new tenants have moved into the house friday and already they need someone to go out and look at the TV aerial as it's not working properly :growlmad:. That's more expense. I'll be glad to be relieved of landlady duties. FXed the house sale goes through!

Hope everyone is well and having a good monday!


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks Indian sweets sound yum ,:hugs:Hope these tenants aren't going to mess u about or else :ninja::ninja::hugs::hugs:I like your boss :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

where is everyone? BNB is dead today!!!


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You'll end up with a football team :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> LL thanks for the avatar :flower:
> 
> Hi babes ,are u feeling ok now ,how's your tummy?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, tummy is better thanks, just had a massive migraine/headache earlier so had to go to bed for 2 hours but that is better now too! I don't know if these are symptoms or what so, whatever! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL, so do you think you will get another reading? :flower:Click to expand...

sorry for the late reply to this but yes, I caved LOL Just ordered another one yesterday...now to wait a few days :coffee:


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> where is everyone? BNB is dead today!!!

I thought the same. Normally when I've been away for a day or two it takes forever to catch up but not today...:nope:. I'd done by the time my (home made) seafood pizza had cooked.


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone! 

Warning me post.....really sorry but I need to empty the cup so to speak as I have no one to talk to :cry:

Sorry I have been MIA lately--crap week last week and this week not looking much better--work has been stressfully busy--had some bad news from fam mem, finally had dr appt, I am really struggling with getting healthy and losing the 15 pds I put on, OH is an A** and I do believe I will have a +opk tonight so not lookin good for me since I feel more like cutting things off than putting to good use :growlmad: Really struggling with the pma just feels like everything sucks.

I so missed you guys......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am much like Jax--me ttc--OH ntnp (more like not wanting) so I kind of have to be secretive so that means no forum (he doesn't know about you lovely ladies :cry:) so I can only go on when I am at work or home alone and being alone at home almost never happens so that leaves work and it has been crazy busy with only a few minutes to go on and I do not have time to post anything. :nope:

Thanks for being here to lean on :flower::flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone!
> 
> Warning me post.....really sorry but I need to empty the cup so to speak as I have no one to talk to :cry:
> 
> Sorry I have been MIA lately--crap week last week and this week not looking much better--work has been stressfully busy--had some bad news from fam mem, finally had dr appt, I am really struggling with getting healthy and losing the 15 pds I put on, OH is an A** and I do believe I will have a +opk tonight so not lookin good for me since I feel more like cutting things off than putting to good use :growlmad: Really struggling with the pma just feels like everything sucks.
> 
> I so missed you guys......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am much like Jax--me ttc--OH ntnp (more like not wanting) so I kind of have to be secretive so that means no forum (he doesn't know about you lovely ladies :cry:) so I can only go on when I am at work or home alone and being alone at home almost never happens so that leaves work and it has been crazy busy with only a few minutes to go on and I do not have time to post anything. :nope:
> 
> Thanks for being here to lean on :flower::flower::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

LL I am so sorry--my heart goes out to you :cry: You are such a strong person, maybe I could learn a thing or two from you :flower::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

BF hope you are having a great trip and little caterpiller (love it!) behaves and eases up on you :sick: My fil spent 2 yrs in Dubai--he loved it 

Despie love the pics--your little ones are adorable--def too cute! Is it still mombo time? teehee

Jax--I would love to temp so seeing as you left me over here in the no temping zone all alone :haha: could you tell me how you manage to temp without OH finding out (Is there a way to turn the beep off :haha:)

Dmom love all the avatars--my daughter would love the new one with the pig costume. Hope you are still feeling A O K

Keeks love the kitties! hope yours are behaving themselves :winkwink:

Viking my plan is 2 days b4 +opk, day of + and the next day if poss but if not then the day after (basically not to let more than two days go btwn bding)and one more for good measure after that :winkwink: my oh would get too suspicious if I tried for 3 days in a row, not to mention it is usually through the week and only opp is at bedtime and with early morn wakeup we can't really have late night every night. whew hope this makes sense :haha:

Hope everyone is having an awesome day! To those not mentioned-- I am thinking of you too and wish only the best today and always :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Pp,so sorry your having a crap time ,big hugs ,hope your family is all ok,as for the temping for me wen I wake up I take the thermometer from under my pillow shove it in my mouth and go sit in the bathroom :thumbup:Then oh sees nothing ,he hates all the opks and temping stuff ,glad u came on to see us ,always here to listen babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey pups :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Sorry you're having a crappy time chicky. No need to apologise for having a vent, it does a girl good and we are always here for you. I'm like you and jax, I'm TTC, OH is NTNP but he knows I POAS and temp - I tell him it's to see what my hormones are doing and what's going on with my cycles. In other words 'women's stuff'. It sounds subversive but I know if I got pg he'd be delighted. I wake up way before him so I temp then, mine's only got a little beep :haha:.
Sending you big hugs and hoping your family is ok and that work gets less stressful :hugs:. Take care of yourself pups!


----------



## Garnet

Since most of you are across the pond at this time at night 8:00 pm eastern time are sleeping and I'm chatting with myself, just thought I'd say "Good morning.. Hope you have a wonderful day..


----------



## LLbean

I'm on this side of the pond LOL


----------



## Viking15

I'm awake, too. I am watching The Voice for the first time. I am liking it. I don't know what the rest of the season is like, but they may have hooked me. I haven't watched network tv since LOST.


----------



## LLbean

Viking you should watch Once Upon a Time....that's the one that got me hooked and it is from the writers of Lost

https://youtu.be/Rga4rp4j5TY


----------



## Viking15

LL, I have watched that in the past and I was into it until the Christmas break. They lost me. I went to watch the first show after the holidays on demand, and I just wasn't into it. Maybe I need to go back and give it another chance?


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.

morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.

hope ur all having a lovely sleep!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,yeah I got my crosshairs :happydance::happydance:,so happy tht part is over with ,going out for coffe today for a few hours with my friend ,didn't have much of a sleep last night as my dd was talking on fb with some boys and they were all using crude language so I deactivated her account ,wot made it even worse was my friend had to fon me to tell me as I am not on it :growlmad:So she's in big trouble ,and I have grounded her for a week .i hate the kids being on it anyway but am sure she will find some other way ,o and I took her laptop off her too ,was so mad ,I hate that sort of stuff.hows everyone else today .its been so quiet on here for the last few days so I send everyone love and peace ,love u ladies ,hang on in there ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d!!!! :happydance: i'm not alone!!! yeeha! :hugs:xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.
> 
> morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.
> 
> hope ur all having a lovely sleep!

Morning beautiful except for me as I get up at six ,:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:thumbup: for crosshairs. chill out time for you now.

you did right about your dd's acccount. i would have done the same. i'm sure she is acting all hurt and like she hates you for it right now i but she'll still love you for being the best mum. i'm glad ur friend is keeping an eye open for you. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> :thumbup: for crosshairs. chill out time for you now.
> 
> you did right about your dd's acccount. i would have done the same. i'm sure she is acting all hurt and like she hates you for it right now i but she'll still love you for being the best mum. i'm glad ur friend is keeping an eye open for you. :hugs:

Nats I had to do it ,no other choice ,it's for her own safety ,,how are u beautiful ,wots the story with the bd?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.
> 
> morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.
> 
> hope ur all having a lovely sleep!
> 
> Morning beautiful except for me as I get up at six ,:haha:Click to expand...

i get up at 7.10 (5.10 your time) to take my temp and iron hubby's shirt for work :haha: that's the only thing i do iron for him and i should get it done during the day but never can be bothered. 

enjoy coffee with your friend today, i'm off out later to meet with friends too. i'm gutted bc one of my friends is heading back to london for an op :cry: she had her gallbladder removed a few yrs back and now she's suffering with what seems as gallstones again but this time they are in numerous places...she hasn't had an mri yet to see where they exactly are. i'm going to miss that little lady like mad. hopefully she will be back in 6 mnths max (i'm hoping anyway).


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: for crosshairs. chill out time for you now.
> 
> you did right about your dd's acccount. i would have done the same. i'm sure she is acting all hurt and like she hates you for it right now i but she'll still love you for being the best mum. i'm glad ur friend is keeping an eye open for you. :hugs:
> 
> Nats I had to do it ,no other choice ,it's for her own safety ,,how are u beautiful ,wots the story with the bd?:hugs:Click to expand...


i'm fine thatnsk, hope ur feeling good today (regardless of dd's fb incident). :hugs:

debating whether to bd again tonight...my first smiley was 11.00p.m. sunday evening and then it showed positive all day yesterday. this morning i've temp and it has gone up but my opk is still very positive looking...not sure if egg dropped yet or not. was discussing it with mr d this morning (he knows all the temping,opk's etc etc... lol). if my opk has started to fade later today then does it mean the egg has dropped? it showed very dark still this morning but maybe that is just bc of the hormones still being high and not dropped off yet. i dunno?!:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.
> 
> morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.
> 
> hope ur all having a lovely sleep!
> 
> Morning beautiful except for me as I get up at six ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i get up at 7.10 (5.10 your time) to take my temp and iron hubby's shirt for work :haha: that's the only thing i do iron for him and i should get it done during the day but never can be bothered.
> 
> enjoy coffee with your friend today, i'm off out later to meet with friends too. i'm gutted bc one of my friends is heading back to london for an op :cry: she had her gallbladder removed a few yrs back and now she's suffering with what seems as gallstones again but this time they are in numerous places...she hasn't had an mri yet to see where they exactly are. i'm going to miss that little lady like mad. hopefully she will be back in 6 mnths max (i'm hoping anyway).Click to expand...

Aw that's so sad about your dear friend ,I will pray for her ,:hugs::hugs:Sum I hate ironing too and only iron on a Sunday ,I try to tumble dry most of the stuff then fold it and smooth it with my hand and it's good to go :thumbup:.wen I get up in the mornings I have a quick shower and make the lunches for kids and oh then set their clothes out for school ,put their breaks in their bags and then dry my hair before I waken them ,this happens every day except the weekend ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:My oh stays in bed until as late as possible before he leaves dd to school but I like it that way ,:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.
> 
> morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.
> 
> hope ur all having a lovely sleep!
> 
> Morning beautiful except for me as I get up at six ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i get up at 7.10 (5.10 your time) to take my temp and iron hubby's shirt for work :haha: that's the only thing i do iron for him and i should get it done during the day but never can be bothered.
> 
> enjoy coffee with your friend today, i'm off out later to meet with friends too. i'm gutted bc one of my friends is heading back to london for an op :cry: she had her gallbladder removed a few yrs back and now she's suffering with what seems as gallstones again but this time they are in numerous places...she hasn't had an mri yet to see where they exactly are. i'm going to miss that little lady like mad. hopefully she will be back in 6 mnths max (i'm hoping anyway).Click to expand...
> 
> Aw that's so sad about your dear friend ,I will pray for her ,:hugs::hugs:Sum I hate ironing too and only iron on a Sunday ,I try to tumble dry most of the stuff then fold it and smooth it with my hand and it's good to go :thumbup:.wen I get up in the mornings I have a quick shower and make the lunches for kids and oh then set their clothes out for school ,put their breaks in their bags and then dry my hair before I waken them ,this happens every day except the weekend ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:My oh stays in bed until as late as possible before he leaves dd to school but I like it that way ,:hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

:thumbup: you've got it running like clockwork. don't know if i could ever be that organised. suppose when i drop a sprog, i'll have to be. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> i'm waiting on the new series for dexter so i will ask dh to download the series once upon a time and i'll give that one a go.
> 
> morning all! i think me and bf are ahead of everyone in time. i always log in on a morning and it's like a ghost town.
> 
> hope ur all having a lovely sleep!
> 
> Morning beautiful except for me as I get up at six ,:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i get up at 7.10 (5.10 your time) to take my temp and iron hubby's shirt for work :haha: that's the only thing i do iron for him and i should get it done during the day but never can be bothered.
> 
> enjoy coffee with your friend today, i'm off out later to meet with friends too. i'm gutted bc one of my friends is heading back to london for an op :cry: she had her gallbladder removed a few yrs back and now she's suffering with what seems as gallstones again but this time they are in numerous places...she hasn't had an mri yet to see where they exactly are. i'm going to miss that little lady like mad. hopefully she will be back in 6 mnths max (i'm hoping anyway).Click to expand...
> 
> Aw that's so sad about your dear friend ,I will pray for her ,:hugs::hugs:Sum I hate ironing too and only iron on a Sunday ,I try to tumble dry most of the stuff then fold it and smooth it with my hand and it's good to go :thumbup:.wen I get up in the mornings I have a quick shower and make the lunches for kids and oh then set their clothes out for school ,put their breaks in their bags and then dry my hair before I waken them ,this happens every day except the weekend ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:My oh stays in bed until as late as possible before he leaves dd to school but I like it that way ,:hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: you've got it running like clockwork. don't know if i could ever be that organised. suppose when i drop a sprog, i'll have to be. :hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:U will be ,it all just falls into place ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm off to get some breakfast, it's 9.00a.m. and my tummy is rumbling. have a great day :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I guess I could test on valentines day but the let down would be too much so the 15 th it is :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello ladies, went out at 6am to play golf today and just got back but sorry for down post I have red spotting so it's not looking good :cry: Going to have an hour's nap and then go and do some painting :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!:hugs:

Congrats on the x-hairs!:happydance:

T, my DD is on FB and I don't like it, but didn't have much of a choice bc a lot of her school stuff, like band, is on FB.

Her computer is in our living room and the monitor faces the couch, so one of us can see it at all times. Although I am not on FB myself, she has to give us her usernames and passwords for everything she does and I stalk it, when the mood strikes.:thumbup:

If your DD has a smartphone, she is most likely going to FB from it...:nope:

I have not gone as far as to read my DD's text messages, but she knows I won't hesitate to do so, if she gives me cause.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yes I used to have battles with my teenage daughter but we laugh about it now..When she was mad at me, I'd say that is what Momma's are for!! I'm on Facebook because we move so much and that is the only way I can keep in touch with them. I don't add anyone unless I know them personally...


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello ladies, went out at 6am to play golf today and just got back but sorry for down post I have red spotting so it's not looking good :cry: Going to have an hour's nap and then go and do some painting :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh no!!! Take a easy!:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Well there is at least 3 ladies who are 44 on the 35++ who are in their 2nd or 3rd trimester and they say they have had a uneventful pregnancy. Maybe the key is they are so laid back. Shoot I was always worried about what might happen next.. Maybe I need some safe drugs that will make me laid back...


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I'm on this side of the pond LOL

Yeah I know!:thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Viking you should watch Once Upon a Time....that's the one that got me hooked and it is from the writers of Lost
> 
> https://youtu.be/Rga4rp4j5TY

I love that show and Downton Abbey on PBS on Sundays. :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Well there is at least 3 ladies who are 44 on the 35++ who are in their 2nd or 3rd trimester and they say they have had a uneventful pregnancy. Maybe the key is they are so laid back. Shoot I was always worried about what might happen next.. Maybe I need some safe drugs that will make me laid back...

I think maybe I need some of those too Garnet! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well there is at least 3 ladies who are 44 on the 35++ who are in their 2nd or 3rd trimester and they say they have had a uneventful pregnancy. Maybe the key is they are so laid back. Shoot I was always worried about what might happen next.. Maybe I need some safe drugs that will make me laid back...
> 
> I think maybe I need some of those too Garnet! :haha:Click to expand...

Butterfly ,no painting :growlmad:Seriously babes u need to take it easy ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

M....I hope the spotting stops....:hugs:

Parenting a teenager scares me. :wacko:

I didn't realize Downtown Abbey started. :dohh: I loved the 1st season. :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet & BF, you both seen laid back to me....:flower:


----------



## LLbean

BF don't freak out over the spotting...what I have heard was that spotting is normal in the first trimester (I did spot with my daughter too) even cramps...the one thing is cramps and spotting together...apparently that is not so good.

that spotting could just be your little caterpillar snuggling in tighter


----------



## Desperado167

g ,:haha:I hate ironing


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies, I am starting to feel better thanks to you :flower:

Indi I try to be laid back but sometimes i fall off the wagon! :hugs:

I need to get Downton Abbey series 1 as I have not seen any of it yet, eBay ere I come :thumbup:

T, you and your sexy undies, you must have a shed load! An hour of :iron: does sound a little boring :sleep:

Well so much for taking it easy - I have to report for duty at 6.45am for marshalling at the golf tournament. I am supposed to do tomorrow, Thurs, Sat and Sun but I might see how it goes as I think that might just be a bit much as you have to walk the whole course each time at quite a fast pace :loopy:


----------



## LLbean

BF can't you use a golf cart?


----------



## Desperado167

O bf u need to say no babes ,at least take it easy for a few days babes ,well I just asked hubby wot he was buying me for valentines day and he said he is broke so I said well wot about if u just wear a tshirt for the day saying I love sexy t on it :haha:He said no chance :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA

OMG I would LOVE to see a picture of that!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> HAHAHAHA
> 
> OMG I would LOVE to see a picture of that!

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> BF can't you use a golf cart?

Well I am walking round with the players holding up the sign saying 'quiet please' and I don't think if the players are walking it would look good if I was in a cart :haha::haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> O bf u need to say no babes ,at least take it easy for a few days babes ,well I just asked hubby wot he was buying me for valentines day and he said he is broke so I said well wot about if u just wear a tshirt for the day saying I love sexy t on it :haha:He said no chance :growlmad:

:haha::haha:

Well he doesn't have to buy you anything, just make you a nice breakfast in bed, and perhaps do all the washing, ironing and cooking lol :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> BF can't you use a golf cart?
> 
> Well I am walking round with the players holding up the sign saying 'quiet please' and I don't think if the players are walking it would look good if I was in a cart :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O bf u need to say no babes ,at least take it easy for a few days babes ,well I just asked hubby wot he was buying me for valentines day and he said he is broke so I said well wot about if u just wear a tshirt for the day saying I love sexy t on it :haha:He said no chance :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> Well he doesn't have to buy you anything, just make you a nice breakfast in bed, and perhaps do all the washing, ironing and cooking lol :haha::haha:Click to expand...

O he will def do the cooking but he can't iron or use the washing machine :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

darn and I don't even know what to get my hubby....guys are hard!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> O bf u need to say no babes ,at least take it easy for a few days babes ,well I just asked hubby wot he was buying me for valentines day and he said he is broke so I said well wot about if u just wear a tshirt for the day saying I love sexy t on it :haha:He said no chance :growlmad:

Hee Hee only Ms. T!!!:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

My husband said that Valentines day is only made up by the Card companies to increase sales! Mind you he used to be VP at Carlton cards... He not getting anything this year! I really scaled back on sentimental crap since my loss. I am being the Valentine Grinch this year!:growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet & BF, you both seen laid back to me....:flower:

I may seemed laid back but I'm not! I used to be a type A personality and I have to have things organized and running smooth otherwise I don't do well in that enviroment. I think I've let things go since my last 3 MCs. I hope for the best and prepare for the worst has been my motto lately. I will be moving soon and have already started packing cause I don't want to be overwelmed at the end staying up all night and packing...:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Where has DMom been and all her crazy hounds!!!


----------



## Viking15

BF sticky :dust: I am praying for you. Please take it easy. Please. 
Despie, yay for sexy undies! I think I love black the most. 
As for being laid back, I don't know. My guess is that I'm not. I'm a planner. One of my good friends is not and we vacation well together. I make plans and then she picks and chooses. She likes that I'm a planner, but I'm not set in stone. I can be flexible. My DH is a mess. Can't plan anything for the life of him. In fact, I think he panics when there is a plan in place sometimes. He's gotten a little but better recently since he started school. A little bit. Good training for having a LO. I have to be a planner. Otherwise I'd never be able to pull off commuting a long distance for my job. 
Well, we got a BD session in this morning without any Viagra! That is a miracle! I hope that was good for my DH's self esteem! I need a bd schedule still ladies. Help me out. I don't know how to plan the attack. I was hoping every 36 hours. What do you think? It's CD 10 and I usually O on CD14. 
As for Valentine's day I'm sure my DH will be crazy busy with work and school. Maybe we can celebrate this Saturday? I was thinking I'd like to go to a fondue restaurant. I haven't done that in ages.


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> BF sticky :dust: I am praying for you. Please take it easy. Please.
> Despie, yay for sexy undies! I think I love black the most.
> As for being laid back, I don't know. My guess is that I'm not. I'm a planner. One of my good friends is not and we vacation well together. I make plans and then she picks and chooses. She likes that I'm a planner, but I'm not set in stone. I can be flexible. My DH is a mess. Can't plan anything for the life of him. In fact, I think he panics when there is a plan in place sometimes. He's gotten a little but better recently since he started school. A little bit. Good training for having a LO. I have to be a planner. Otherwise I'd never be able to pull off commuting a long distance for my job.
> Well, we got a BD session in this morning without any Viagra! That is a miracle! I hope that was good for my DH's self esteem! I need a bd schedule still ladies. Help me out. I don't know how to plan the attack. I was hoping every 36 hours. What do you think? It's CD 10 and I usually O on CD14.
> As for Valentine's day I'm sure my DH will be crazy busy with work and school. Maybe we can celebrate this Saturday? I was thinking I'd like to go to a fondue restaurant. I haven't done that in ages.

I love the foudue restaurant! We plan girls night there!! Yummy:thumbup:


----------



## keekeesaurus

BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Take it easy missy! I think you'd look kind of cool being driven around in a cart with your sign :thumbup:.

Despie, sexy T strikes again! :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs: You are the Queen of lingerie and I bow to you.

Garnet the Valentine's Grinch :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Viking yay for non-viagra sexy time! :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL, indigo, dmom, pup, AL, tessie, suma, sus, googly :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Did I miss anyone???

AFM I'm just dog tired :sleep:. I may treat myself to the luxury of an afternoon nap :thumbup:. And my Broadband is playing up - think some workman is outside dicking about with wires. I wish he'd give over :growlmad::nope:.


----------



## Viking15

Yes, Keekee, it is probably the first time in about 8 months. I couldnt believe my good luck. Enjoy your nap. And they better get that broadband up ASAP! :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking every 36 hours sounds good if u can do it ,so tomorrow night as u bd this morning then Friday morning then Saturday night ,that sounds about right ?xxx


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, girls night at a fondue restaurant sounds way more fun! My DH isn't a big talker, so when we go to a restaurant without a tv he gets bored. Maybe we could try it though?


----------



## alison29

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet & BF, you both seen laid back to me....:flower:
> 
> I may seemed laid back but I'm not! I used to be a type A personality and I have to have things organized and running smooth otherwise I don't do well in that enviroment. I think I've let things go since my last 3 MCs. I hope for the best and prepare for the worst has been my motto lately. I will be moving soon and have already started packing cause I don't want to be overwelmed at the end staying up all night and packing...:wacko:Click to expand...

I am pretty intense too. I like schedules and knowing what is going to happen etc. Recently when i suspect my reaction to a situation is not usual "normal". I try to imagine a tree that is centered in the trunk but the foliage and branches are flexible. My chinese diagnosis was something about wood and being unyielding. After all this visualization it easy to become flexible as I feel like such a goof ball. Whatever it works!


----------



## LLbean

I LOVE Fondue...OH if you guys like Chocolate fondue Scentsy will start that line in May too!!! than you can have a girls night in with fondue!!!


----------



## LLbean

LLbean said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You'll end up with a football team :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> LL thanks for the avatar :flower:
> 
> Hi babes ,are u feeling ok now ,how's your tummy?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks hon, tummy is better thanks, just had a massive migraine/headache earlier so had to go to bed for 2 hours but that is better now too! I don't know if these are symptoms or what so, whatever! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL, so do you think you will get another reading? :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> sorry for the late reply to this but yes, I caved LOL Just ordered another one yesterday...now to wait a few days :coffee:Click to expand...

and here it is...I am very confused by how she addressed the email but if this is indeed my reading LOL here is what she said:

When i spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013.

When I spoke with your next baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST SEPT OF 2015 OR CONCEIVE SEPT OF 2015 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF SEPT OF 2016


----------



## Indigo77

Who did this reading?


----------



## LLbean

that was from ttcbabylove....Ruby/Christina


----------



## dachsundmom

She gave you a pretty wide date range.


----------



## Garnet

LL:
She said the same thing about me concieving in April 2012 or finding out except it was a girl. Also said that about a another baby girl in September of 2015. I don't think the 2015 is happening unless it is an act of God. If you are confused about her reading you can write her back and she does answer. If it's does happen we will be bump buddies again. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> She gave you a pretty wide date range.

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::wave::wave::wave::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, how is your health kick going?


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, how is your health kick going?

I'm doing good, lost all the baby weight but only losing 1 pound. My daughter the Registered dietcian said it was my diet..


----------



## dachsundmom

That is impressive!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet I was only confused because she has a standard intro:
"Tons of baby dust and Blessings! Ps if any of you ladies ever want to vent I am here for you. I am on the crazy ttc train too and know how fun it is lol. Please note your reading may have some typos due to the fact that sometimes your children and or the spirits play with the keyes."

so the you LADIES part threw me off...LOL but I did ask her and it was for me so...

Brooke yes a wide range but 2 different children though LOL...where did all my Girl predictions vanish to? I mean COME ON!!! LOL


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet I was only confused because she has a standard intro:
> "Tons of baby dust and Blessings! Ps if any of you ladies ever want to vent I am here for you. I am on the crazy ttc train too and know how fun it is lol. Please note your reading may have some typos due to the fact that sometimes your children and or the spirits play with the keyes."
> 
> so the you LADIES part threw me off...LOL but I did ask her and it was for me so...
> 
> Brooke yes a wide range but 2 different children though LOL...where did all my Girl predictions vanish to? I mean COME ON!!! LOL

Mine said that too. I think you can vent on her blog.:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

well I hope my reading wasn't a rushed one LOL...she nailed it the last two times for me...man I wish at least one of those two future ones was a girl though HAHAHAHA


----------



## Garnet

Well we will have to see huh


----------



## dachsundmom

I need to look for the reading she gave me.


----------



## Indigo77

How many readings have you had, LL?


----------



## LLbean

Indigo...you don't want to know HAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Well with 3 psychics all predicting a girl in march/April timeframe, that kinda freaky deaky. Too tell the truth I am kinda scared of having a girl and dealing with the teen years. Boys in my case have been a liitle more mellow. Although my little lepreucan is in a little bad boy streak lately. He was fussing about what jammies he wanted to wear tonight.


----------



## dachsundmom

Knock on wood, but S is a much better teenager than I was, so far.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

ok fine...here you go

LLBean/ Elizabeth:

Predictions for baby GIRL (7):

Psychic Star:conceive October 2011,
BabyLove:find out/conceive THIS JULY OR GIVE BIRTH JULY OF 2012, :thumbup:
_...I sure did, got a BFP July 18th, confirmed by doctors and all...not sure if it was a girl..MC_
Gail/Psychic123: November conception 2012 birth ...
Yona: Happening soon but did not give specific month
Sandra: September for a conception, born around the month of May of next year , and im drawn to the very end as they keep telling me the 31st._...actually the IVF boy would have been May 27th birth_
Katrina: October/November conception
Jenny BFP December




Predictions for baby baby BOY (1)

Cherri22:JUNE birth/conceive/find out in
Gail/Psychic123: But this is for a second baby! conceived June 2013, and a 2014 birth

...one update done after my first MC 
ttcbabylove: I see a find out with a positive test THIS SEPT OR OCT OR conceive SEPT OR OCT this year. I see a boy with the energies :thumbup:
_...sure enough...we know that one was a boy and it implanted and I got confirming Beta September 19th...lost the heart beat at 7 weeks and 4 days_

Predictions for Twins(1)

Suzanne predicting twin boys for November 2011 conception



Then I got one from Leopard on BNB at the end of 2012:

Do not be nervous about your next IVF treatment! Good things to come I'm seeing 2 more children in your future, that is including the little princess that you'll be helping bring into the world about October/November next year. I see her and a little boy further down the line; his conception will be easier. Both will be healthy



~UPDATES IN 2012

Cherri22: I am going to update your month to APRIL so this is either birth month, conceive month or the month you find out in and a BOY

Ttcbabylove: Next 2 babies

When i spoke with your baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST APRIL OF 2012 OR CONCEIVE APRIL OF 2012 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF APRIL OF 2013.

When I spoke with your next baby to come he said hes a precious boy. That you will FIND OUT WITH A POSITIVE TEST SEPT OF 2015 OR CONCEIVE SEPT OF 2015 OR GIVE BIRTH/EXPECTED DUE DATE OF SEPT OF 2016


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....:haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL told you you didn't want to know HAHAHA


----------



## Indigo77

14?!?!? :haha:

I think it's time for an intervention. :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

wait some came in the same reading...so don't get carried away...babylove last one was a 2 in 1 LOL...Gail also told me of two. LOL


----------



## LLbean

I'm not getting any more...believe me...only got the last one from Babylove because she was spot on the last 2 times!


----------



## Indigo77

The first step is admitting it.....


:rofl:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Knock on wood, but S is a much better teenager than I was, so far.:wacko:




Indigo77 said:


> 14?!?!? :haha:
> 
> I think it's time for an intervention. :rofl:

You think:wacko::wacko: is there a psychic anonymous group. I can see it '"I have a problem" :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:





Only joking, LL....:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only joking, LL....:hugs:

She knows we gota k
id her like we give Sexy T about her adventures. I'm the Valentine grinch:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am so tempted to get a reading, but N says I am asking for it if I don't like what I see...:growlmad:


----------



## Indigo77

How many readings have you had? :haha:

Fess up!

Who would choose to do the reading?


----------



## Garnet

Yeah that would suck. The week that I lost the baby, my horoscope said this gonna be a bad week. I knew I was screwed and theanother cat died. Yeah that was a bad week.


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, probably 13 or 14, but Katrina and Gail have each read for me at least 3 times.:blush:

I would probably use Katrina and Gail, bc they were both wrong and I'd be curious to see what they each have to say about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Yeah that would suck. The week that I lost the baby, my horoscope said this gonna be a bad week. I knew I was screwed and theanother cat died. Yeah that was a bad week.

:nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg, really?

Were any correct?


----------



## dachsundmom

Not a damned one, lol


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Yeah that would suck. The week that I lost the baby, my horoscope said this gonna be a bad week. I knew I was screwed and theanother cat died. Yeah that was a bad week.

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:baby:So I have a night off and miss all the fun :growlmad:Oh made me a lovely chicken curry last night with coconut and banana ,I ate so much of it I couldn't move then I woke after midnight and was so sick :blush:Oh kept me up again with his snoring ,:growlmad:Any advice (apart from throwing him on the floor) to stop it ,makes me so cross missing my sleep .so how's everyone else today ,any plans ,bf I hope the spotting has stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Lots of love and hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:baby:So I have a night off and miss all the fun :growlmad:Oh made me a lovely chicken curry last night with coconut and banana ,I ate so much of it I couldn't move then I woke after midnight and was so sick :blush:Oh kept me up again with his snoring ,:growlmad:Any advice (apart from throwing him on the floor) to stop it ,makes me so cross missing my sleep .so how's everyone else today ,any plans ,bf I hope the spotting has stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Lots of love and hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i love curry but never had one with banana in it. i'd ask you for the recipe but not sure after you say you were up hurling last night. what a good guy you have though cooking you dinner. mine never cooks, he only makes a mess! can't even cut a slice of bread without it going all over the tops and floor :growlmad: sorry you had a rough night, you'll have to get your head down today at some point for a cat nap.

haven't got any suggestions for the snoring. a kick in the shins every now and again? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Nats it was def me over eating as the kids all ate it :blush:So u fry the onions in olive oil until golden ,add curry paste (tikka masala) fry for 3-4 mins ,add chicken cubed ,fry until sealed add mushrooms and add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a small drop of garlic (we used the paste but u can use fresh)cook until it all thickens (5-10 mins) add chicken stock and four cardamom pods let it simmer for a bit then add a mashed banana and if u want u can add potatoes (we peel them and cube them) wen potatoes are cooked add coconut milk to thicken and some garam masala powder ,serve with basmati rice and a mixed salad of diced spring onion tomato and cucumber ,it was delicious ,:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Nats it was def me over eating as the kids all ate it :blush:So u fry the onions in olive oil until golden ,add curry paste (tikka masala) fry for 3-4 mins ,add chicken cubed ,fry until sealed add mushrooms and add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a small drop of garlic (we used the paste but u can use fresh)cook until it all thickens (5-10 mins) add chicken stock and four cardamom pods let it simmer for a bit then add a mashed banana and if u want u can add potatoes (we peel them and cube them) wen potatoes are cooked add coconut milk to thicken and some garam masala powder ,serve with basmati rice and a mixed salad of diced spring onion tomato and cucumber ,it was delicious ,:hugs:

thanks for that, it sounds delicious, i'm going to have a go. i've got the tikka masala schwartz spices (i brought them back with me at christmas.....along with a carrier bag full of other spices and sauce mixes :blush:) even brought bisto best gravy back in my suitcase. the one thing i haven't got is the cardamom pods, will have to see if i can get them here. probably can. :hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Nats it was def me over eating as the kids all ate it :blush:So u fry the onions in olive oil until golden ,add curry paste (tikka masala) fry for 3-4 mins ,add chicken cubed ,fry until sealed add mushrooms and add a tin of chopped tomatoes and a small drop of garlic (we used the paste but u can use fresh)cook until it all thickens (5-10 mins) add chicken stock and four cardamom pods let it simmer for a bit then add a mashed banana and if u want u can add potatoes (we peel them and cube them) wen potatoes are cooked add coconut milk to thicken and some garam masala powder ,serve with basmati rice and a mixed salad of diced spring onion tomato and cucumber ,it was delicious ,:hugs:
> 
> thanks for that, it sounds delicious, i'm going to have a go. i've got the tikka masala schwartz spices (i brought them back with me at christmas.....along with a carrier bag full of other spices and sauce mixes :blush:) even brought bisto best gravy back in my suitcase. the one thing i haven't got is the cardamom pods, will have to see if i can get them here. probably can. :hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

U don't really need them babes and If u want it a bit hotter u can add some chillis ,and go easy on the coconut milk as its really sweet :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sum am feeling yucky again after my tea ,talk later ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: 

T that curry does sound good. Shame on you for eating so much :sick: :haha::hugs::hugs:

I jus got back from the golf. I could barely keep my eyes open driving home I was so tired so it's nap time. I am on a static post tomorrow so I can just sit in the grandstand and tell people to be quiet :haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> T that curry does sound good. Shame on you for eating so much :sick: :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I jus got back from the golf. I could barely keep my eyes open driving home I was so tired so it's nap time. I am on a static post tomorrow so I can just sit in the grandstand and tell people to be quiet :haha::haha:

afternoon bf, hope that spotting has stopped. i'd love that job telling people to be quiet. when i became a class teacher it was one of my top favourite things to say 'BE QUIET!' it's the power trip i like.:devil:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Hi nats, just one bit of brown spotting today so hopefully all is ok :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

That's great have been so worried for you and sus was asking after you too ,her Internet is down ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: :hugs: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi: :hugs: x

O I have missed you :kiss:And your chart :haha:Are u gearing up for o ,wots your plan babes ,u should o Friday ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Hi T! D'you reckon? I had a small 'rise' :winkwink: this morning :haha: I ain't gotta clue what all this means!! No plans, not a good week, not getting any hopes up. DH working til 11 most nights and out working all night on Friday, I don't reckon I'm even going to get out of the blocks this cycle :nope: Ahh well :shrug:

Hope you're feeling a bit better after 'Ruby Murray' night!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hi T! D'you reckon? I had a small 'rise' :winkwink: this morning :haha: I ain't gotta clue what all this means!! No plans, not a good week, not getting any hopes up. DH working til 11 most nights and out working all night on Friday, I don't reckon I'm even going to get out of the blocks this cycle :nope: Ahh well :shrug:
> 
> Hope you're feeling a bit better after 'Ruby Murray' night!

Ha ha I love tht ruby Murray :haha:Must tell my oh ,Awk jax ,sorry it's not a Good week :nope:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax! You are doing a great job with the temping! :hugs: Sorry your DH is so occupied at work. We are close to being cycle buddies again. So close! My DH has a very long day today, but I'm going to try to squeeze a BD out of him tonight anyhow. :haha: He was informed of the schedule. Definitely panicking though :shy: 
Despie and Sumat, that curry does sound so delish... I love curry so much. I used to fly to London Gatwick a lot a few years back and they would put us up in Crawley. On the layover we would usually just eat from the grocery store since the dollar is so weak against the pound. So I would usually get some curry. It was my favorite thing about flying that trip. Pigging out on curry. Yummm. Sorry you are sick Despie :hugs:
BF, I'm glad you will have it a little easier today. I'm also glad the spotting has turned to brown and has lightened up. Phew. I'm still praying for you. Hold on little bean!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:baby:So I have a night off and miss all the fun :growlmad:Oh made me a lovely chicken curry last night with coconut and banana ,I ate so much of it I couldn't move then I woke after midnight and was so sick :blush:Oh kept me up again with his snoring ,:growlmad:Any advice (apart from throwing him on the floor) to stop it ,makes me so cross missing my sleep .so how's everyone else today ,any plans ,bf I hope the spotting has stopped ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Lots of love and hugs to everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Honestly, I have to wear earplugs at night and now I find myself finally after all the baby nights and husband snoring, finally having a good night sleep. It helps...:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning ladies, 
We were trying to stage an intervention last night for Pyschics Anonoymous last night!! It was funny! How many readings have you all had...Hope everyone is feeling fine. Butterfly glad it gone to brown spotting...You will definately be tired in the first trimester... Hope you all have a wonderful day...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning ladies,
> We were trying to stage an intervention last night for Pyschics Anonoymous last night!! It was funny! How many readings have you all had...Hope everyone is feeling fine. Butterfly glad it gone to brown spotting...You will definately be tired in the first trimester... Hope you all have a wonderful day...

I had three ,:nope:


----------



## Viking15

:hi: Garnet! 
I have yet to do a reading. I'm very tempted. After the MC I looked up Chip Coffey. If I did it I would want it to be with him. I would certainly believe that. It is very expensive though. If I had more money I would do it. But I have other things I'd rather be spending my money on currently. Might be changing my mind if I don't get a BFP by my previous due date.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> :hi: Garnet!
> I have yet to do a reading. I'm very tempted. After the MC I looked up Chip Coffey. If I did it I would want it to be with him. I would certainly believe that. It is very expensive though. If I had more money I would do it. But I have other things I'd rather be spending my money on currently. Might be changing my mind if I don't get a BFP by my previous due date.

Who or wot is chip Coffey ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, Chip Coffey is a psychic that has been involved with a few tv programs about the paranormal that run here in the US. I don't know if it is the editing or what, but I am floored by what he does. He was on Paranormal State sometimes and he had his own program Children of the Paranormal (I think that is the title). I was completely addicted to both of those, but I don't think they are filming either one anymore.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, Chip Coffey is a psychic that has been involved with a few tv programs about the paranormal that run here in the US. I don't know if it is the editing or what, but I am floored by what he does. He was on Paranormal State sometimes and he had his own program Children of the Paranormal (I think that is the title). I was completely addicted to both of those, but I don't think they are filming either one anymore.

Omg sounds amazing ,I love him already ,that would prob cost a fortune ,:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

https://www.chipcoffey.com/
If you can get an episode of the Children of the Paranormal to watch, I am just fascinated...


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> https://www.chipcoffey.com/
> If you can get an episode of the Children of the Paranormal to watch, I am just fascinated...

Thanks will def have a look ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Viking15 said:


> Despie, Chip Coffey is a psychic that has been involved with a few tv programs about the paranormal that run here in the US. I don't know if it is the editing or what, but I am floored by what he does. He was on Paranormal State sometimes and he had his own program Children of the Paranormal (I think that is the title). I was completely addicted to both of those, but I don't think they are filming either one anymore.

i like to watch them but i always spook myself - especially late at night. there's one i'm watching now on zone reality channel and it is two british psychic women who go to america and solve ghostly encounters for families who have experienced strange goings on in their homes. they are actually quite comical the pair of them, but i still crap myself after watching it :haha::blush:


----------



## Viking15

The editing on the shows are amazing. They know how to build up suspense. After a while of watching them constantly I get slightly annoyed with the false drama. I may or may not record these shows on my dvr and watch them back to back... I also really like the Ghost Adventures, but I can't say whether or not I believe much of their shennanigans. Their very first documentary was compelling. Every once in a while they get something good, but a lot of it seems like false drama. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, Chip Coffey is a psychic that has been involved with a few tv programs about the paranormal that run here in the US. I don't know if it is the editing or what, but I am floored by what he does. He was on Paranormal State sometimes and he had his own program Children of the Paranormal (I think that is the title). I was completely addicted to both of those, but I don't think they are filming either one anymore.
> 
> i like to watch them but i always spook myself - especially late at night. there's one i'm watching now on zone reality channel and it is two british psychic women who go to america and solve ghostly encounters for families who have experienced strange goings on in their homes. they are actually quite comical the pair of them, but i still crap myself after watching it :haha::blush:Click to expand...

:rofl:I do that too


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah they do edit those program's really well to make them look spooky!

When do we think we will hear from B? :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

:dohh:

I forgot to ask her what time her appt was


----------



## Viking15

BF :hugs: how are you feeling?
Speaking of spooky, we went to see a movie yesterday afternoon. The Lady In Black. I am going to say DON'T go see that movie. If you are even slightly sensitive about babies and children. I was a little freaked out by it. It was definitely scary and spooky. It was way more intense than I had imagined. 
Despie, I think Chip charges $250 for a phone reading and $500 for an in person reading. If I am going to shell out 250 I might as well go for the in person. It would certainly be an indulgence for me. He also does some traveling shows and you can be in the audience, and if he picks something up for you he will address it, but that is if you are lucky. I would love to see him in person. 
I don't know if any of it is true, but I certainly think about it now after some of the things I have seen caught on film. I have never had a personal experience with anything, but a friend of mine has, and I certainly believe him.


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax! You are doing a great job with the temping! :hugs: Sorry your DH is so occupied at work. We are close to being cycle buddies again. So close! My DH has a very long day today, but I'm going to try to squeeze a BD out of him tonight anyhow. :haha: He was informed of the schedule. Definitely panicking though :shy:

Viking :hugs: I'll be keeping my beady eye on you :winkwink: I'm really not panicking and I'm not just saying that! :flower: 

Stay cool :coolio: xXx


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, good to hear that the spot has stopped at just the one :thumbup: Make sure it stays that way or else! :trouble::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Jax how long is your cycle normally? Chart looks pretty good so far although you might have to discard a couple of rogues :haha:

Viking, I am feeling OK thanks but just tired but that might be to do with walking 18 holes of golf and then getting up at 6am for 2 days in a row :haha: However, I do feel that if I went to bed now (5.45pm) I may not wake up until tomorrow!

jj I think B's appointment was at 8.30am which I thought was an hour and a quarter ago but I might have worked that out wrong :dohh:


----------



## Viking15

It is just 8:48 here right now. I am in the same time zone as B. 
I imagine you are completely knackered BF. I am sure you should pack it in and go sleep! You probably want to wait to hear from B though... You are a doll.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, I think I've got several rogues in there :winkwink:!! Cycle seems to fluctuate between 27-30 days.....


----------



## Indigo77

Hi :wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, I think I've got several rogues in there :winkwink:!! Cycle seems to fluctuate between 27-30 days.....

:haha::haha: Ok so hopefully we should see a dip in the next 3-4 days :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Hi ladies!

First off B did fabulously...they have a HEARTBEAT!!! :dance: and the gestational age is 8+5 :happydance:

BF so happy your spotting is better
Garnet yes the intervention LOL...God help me 
Viking I am part of a group called East Georgia Paranormal...I'm the "sensitive"? I think that is what they call it. And yes I have "sensed" a few things...never actually "SEEN" anything but would love to


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, I think I've got several rogues in there :winkwink:!! Cycle seems to fluctuate between 27-30 days.....
> 
> :haha::haha: Ok so hopefully we should see a dip in the next 3-4 days :thumbup:Click to expand...

Fingers Xed :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok it took me three years of schooling to convince them ,::growlmad::hugs:But boy wot a relief ,xxx:)


----------



## Viking15

YAY Despie! Way to fight for what is right! 
Thanks so much for the info LL. We were all biting our nails. I am just thrilled for Dmom. That is fabulous!!!!!!!! I forgot you were in the paranormal group. I think that stuff is fascinating, but people may think I am a nutter. What do you think of Chip Coffey? I just read a really bad article about him online.


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, thank you for your well wishes!:hugs:

The scan dated me ahead 3 days, which means FF was off...will look at my chart again when I get home, but I can guarantee you, my OV day looks good on my chart.:wacko:

T, I am so happy DD is going to ge tthe help she needs!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, thank you for your well wishes!:hugs:
> 
> The scan dated me ahead 3 days, which means FF was off...will look at my chart again when I get home, but I can guarantee you, my OV day looks good on my chart.:wacko:
> 
> T, I am so happy DD is going to ge tthe help she needs!:happydance:

Omg :growlmad:Ff lied to you ,I def wanna see your chart ,maybe baby is just measuring bigger because of his ginger spiky hair :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I asked if this meant my OV was earlier and both the nurse and doctor said yes...:growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

Interesting. Couldn't the bean just be a little bigger than average? I don't know, just wondering.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> YAY Despie! Way to fight for what is right!
> Thanks so much for the info LL. We were all biting our nails. I am just thrilled for Dmom. That is fabulous!!!!!!!! I forgot you were in the paranormal group. I think that stuff is fascinating, but people may think I am a nutter. What do you think of Chip Coffey? I just read a really bad article about him online.


Well if I could afford her I'd rather go with Silvia Browne...remember her? hehehe


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> YAY Despie! Way to fight for what is right!
> Thanks so much for the info LL. We were all biting our nails. I am just thrilled for Dmom. That is fabulous!!!!!!!! I forgot you were in the paranormal group. I think that stuff is fascinating, but people may think I am a nutter. What do you think of Chip Coffey? I just read a really bad article about him online.
> 
> 
> Well if I could afford her I'd rather go with Silvia Browne...remember her? heheheClick to expand...

Yes, I've actually read one of her books. That book made me think she was a nutter. But I have limited experience with her. What does she charge?


----------



## dachsundmom

Wow...haven't heard that name in a long time!:wacko:

Viking, I asked if LO was just measuring big and they both said earlier OV.:growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> :hi: Garnet!
> I have yet to do a reading. I'm very tempted. After the MC I looked up Chip Coffey. If I did it I would want it to be with him. I would certainly believe that. It is very expensive though. If I had more money I would do it. But I have other things I'd rather be spending my money on currently. Might be changing my mind if I don't get a BFP by my previous due date.

Well I've had three too... 2 were only $5.00 and the other was about $18.00. The local one I wanted to go to wanted almost $100.00 bucks and I said no way. I just did the ones the other ladies did....:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, that is really perplexing. I would love to know the reasoning behind their responses. Where's your chart?


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, thank you for your well wishes!:hugs:
> 
> The scan dated me ahead 3 days, which means FF was off...will look at my chart again when I get home, but I can guarantee you, my OV day looks good on my chart.:wacko:
> 
> T, I am so happy DD is going to ge tthe help she needs!:happydance:

Great news!! Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ok it's official ,after three years of fighting for my daughter it's been confirmed that shes dyslexic ,and will now receive that extra one to one tuition in class that she deserves ,it took me three years of schooling to convince them ,::growlmad::hugs:But boy wot a relief ,xxx:)

That is great news! Thank goodness she will get extra help!!! Not everyone is a fan of Tom Cruise but he is dyslexic and they weren't aware of it and he got picked on at school alot...


----------



## dachsundmom

I'll post my chart when I get home from the office.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Dmom, I didn't think about this before. What did your OPKs point to at the time? Do you have any record of that? I am just really annoyed that I'm putting all of this work into trying to pinpoint my O date if all of it is completely worthless...


----------



## dachsundmom

The doc pushing me 3 days back, would coincide with my first positive OPK, but not with my temp dip.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Ok it's official ,after three years of fighting for my daughter it's been confirmed that shes dyslexic ,and will now receive that extra one to one tuition in class that she deserves ,it took me three years of schooling to convince them ,::growlmad::hugs:But boy wot a relief ,xxx:)

:happydance::happydance::happydance:



dachsundmom said:


> Wow...haven't heard that name in a long time!:wacko:
> 
> Viking, I asked if LO was just measuring big and they both said earlier OV.:growlmad:

idiots :grr::grr:

Here is your chart link https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/360a67 :haha:

Looking again surely you can't have O'd before the 2nd positive test?!


----------



## LLbean

No idea how much Silvia would charge LOL...she was on the Montel Williams show many times and it was scary how much she knew LOL


----------



## Viking15

Thanks for the link BF! I could see the O date being CD 11 or 12, but not 10. Interesting.


----------



## dachsundmom

Here's the thing, I had an OPK on CD10, that was borderline positive, lol.

This is why I panicked every cycle with the BDing...I still think every 48 hours is probably best, but I never stuck to it. N has/had shit for jizz...it makes more sense to me, that we had luck on the earlier OV day bc the stuff was still fresh.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

So maybe once the first + OPK hits then that is it, and any others are just leftovers of the LH in the system...interesting! In which case maybe I need to believe FF had my O date correct and I am actually 5+6 today rather than 5+5 (I'll do anything to add a day or two on lol :haha:)


----------



## dachsundmom

My doctor told me for years, POAS once, catch the surge and call it done...LH doesn't leave the system immediately for everyone and I never belived him...I am starting to a little.:haha:


----------



## Viking15

I read on FF tips that you should ovulate within 12-24 hours of your first positive OPK. So if you had an almost positive on CD10 then Oing on CD11 makes sense to me. Interesting. If that temp on CD 12 hadn't been just a touch higher than CD 13 I think FF would have called CD 11 your O date.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I was also using a new BBT that cycle and I was convinced it wasn't working properly...:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

How is everyone?

I have internet!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:

almost 3 days without internet and if felt like the end of the worlds :haha: Blimey, how dependent have I become to technology :dohh:

I am going to read and try to catch up with what I have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I have internet!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> almost 3 days without internet and if felt like the end of the worlds :haha: Blimey, how dependent have I become to technology :dohh:
> 
> I am going to read and try to catch up with what I have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Sus09

T, B, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> :hi:
> 
> How is everyone?
> 
> I have internet!!!! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::happydance::happydance:
> 
> almost 3 days without internet and if felt like the end of the worlds :haha: Blimey, how dependent have I become to technology :dohh:
> 
> I am going to read and try to catch up with what I have missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Welcome back! I know I'd die without the internet!!!


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Garnet,

I can´t believe how much I missed the internet, even worse, I can´t even think that once we lived without it:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

My DD doesn't believe me when I tell her we didn't have internet in the house until the early/mid 90s and it used to be connected to our phone line, lol.


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite everyone ,sleep well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> My DD doesn't believe me when I tell her we didn't have internet in the house until the early/mid 90s and it used to be connected to our phone line, lol.

Lol, I remember dial up..:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Kids have their valentines disco told so been up ironing their normal clothes ,baby girl wasn't too well last mite I hope she's better today as she loves school ESP discos ,and she's wearing all pink ,:kiss:My temps have been pretty low but had a big rise this morning ,:shrug:Weird as its freezing and my thermometer beeped really quickly so. Retook and it was 36.86 :shrug:How's everyone else today ,it's nearly the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower:Kids have their valentines disco told so been up ironing their normal clothes ,baby girl wasn't too well last mite I hope she's better today as she loves school ESP discos ,and she's wearing all pink ,:kiss:My temps have been pretty low but had a big rise this morning ,:shrug:Weird as its freezing and my thermometer beeped really quickly so. Retook and it was 36.86 :shrug:How's everyone else today ,it's nearly the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

it is nearly the weekend :happydance:

your chart looks great and the temp rise this morning :thumbup::dust: fxed d. 

hope ur little one feels better for the disco, i'm sure she'll pull herself around once it gets nearer the time. she can't miss her disco can she.

well i was supposed to be out this morning but we have snow again :growlmad: getting fed up with it now. got a bit of lesson planning to do so might try and get ahead with that this afternoon. 

hope u managed to get a good nights sleep last night :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lovely,Bloody snow :growlmad:I got about six hours plus I fell asleep on the setee after tea time yesterday :thumbup:the girls are up now and yes she wants to go to the disco ,would rather keep her at home but she's very stubborn ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning lovely,Bloody snow :growlmad:I got about six hours plus I fell asleep on the setee after tea time yesterday :thumbup:the girls are up now and yes she wants to go to the disco ,would rather keep her at home but she's very stubborn ,:hugs::hugs:


hehehe, there's no way she'd miss the disco. i remember being just the same when i was a kid. i could be full of cold but i'd still insist on being o.k. to go to a party. 

looks like you've managed to catch up on a bit of sleep yesterday and last night :thumbup: i hate feeling tired. i have to get at least 8 hrs sleep or i am really grumpy during the day :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely,Bloody snow :growlmad:I got about six hours plus I fell asleep on the setee after tea time yesterday :thumbup:the girls are up now and yes she wants to go to the disco ,would rather keep her at home but she's very stubborn ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> hehehe, there's no way she'd miss the disco. i remember being just the same when i was a kid. i could be full of cold but i'd still insist on being o.k. to go to a party.
> 
> looks like you've managed to catch up on a bit of sleep yesterday and last night :thumbup: i hate feeling tired. i have to get at least 8 hrs sleep or i am really grumpy during the day :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

Me too I hate it plus the lines on my forehead are getting deeper :growlmad::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely,Bloody snow :growlmad:I got about six hours plus I fell asleep on the setee after tea time yesterday :thumbup:the girls are up now and yes she wants to go to the disco ,would rather keep her at home but she's very stubborn ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> hehehe, there's no way she'd miss the disco. i remember being just the same when i was a kid. i could be full of cold but i'd still insist on being o.k. to go to a party.
> 
> looks like you've managed to catch up on a bit of sleep yesterday and last night :thumbup: i hate feeling tired. i have to get at least 8 hrs sleep or i am really grumpy during the day :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I hate it plus the lines on my forehead are getting deeper :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I need to go and make three homemade pies ,a mince one and a chicken and ham one plus a veggie one for my dd ,I promised them yesterday then I have laundry and hoovering and the hutches to clean :sleep:Talk later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Oops I appear to have been logged on all night :dohh: I can assure you I have slept! :haha:

B, just when we think we know it all, something throws a spanner in the works! :haha: Well however it happened, thank God it did!! :thumbup:

T, really glad you've got DD sorted at school, that's good news. Wow, sounds like you've got a busy day ahead :winkwink:

Sus! :happydance: lovely to hear from you!

Suma, long time no speak, how's things in your world :flower:

Big hugs girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, okay temp is going down (drastically :shrug:) and I've got to make an appointment for a smear test, specifically CD13 - 18. Anyone got any idea how this affects TTC if at all?? Funny how it's never bothered me before! :haha:.....and, I can't remember what day of the week it is, this week seems to be going on forever!


----------



## Desperado167

Right jax this looks like ovulation day to me or possibly tomorrow and i personally wouldnt have a smear if u are gonna be trying in the next few days ,good luck for tonight :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks T, I'm going to ring the Dr's about the smear, not unless I have a 'month off' which wouldn't be too hard too manage....


----------



## Garnet

What is hovering the hutches mean?? Pies sound great Despie... Hope everyone is going a have a great day... I gotta do twenty or so valentine's cards for the kids... Got my split pea soup in th crock pot for dinner tonight...


----------



## dachsundmom

J, just schedule your smear right after AF, should you get AF...really, the doctor isn't going into your uterus, so for TTC purposes, you're ok.

Since you are temping, you'll know when you OV...schedule around it.:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> What is hovering the hutches mean?? Pies sound great Despie... Hope everyone is going a have a great day... I gotta do twenty or so valentine's cards for the kids... Got my split pea soup in th crock pot for dinner tonight...

Sorry babes I meant I had to Hoover plus clean the rabbits hutches :nope:Everything done and dusted :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, just schedule your smear right after AF, should you get AF...really, the doctor isn't going into your uterus, so for TTC purposes, you're ok.
> 
> Since you are temping, you'll know when you OV...schedule around it.:winkwink::hugs:

Thanks B :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Am having my neice tomorrow for the whole day whilst her mum has a spa day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Frers are buy one get one free in super drug :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am so excited ,will be posting pics tomorrow of her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:thumbup:

I wish I had access to a baby....:baby:


----------



## Garnet

There was a really neat Pinrest craft showing a lady who documented her pregnancy different side poses in a white tshirt dress. I thought that was a great ideal...


----------



## Indigo77

Do it, B!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Do it, B!

U can both do it :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning!

Man, getting on BNB was a NIGHTMARE today...anyone else have issues with it?

Despie YEY for getting to see your little niece!!!!

How is everyone? Many hugs to you all!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Man, getting on BNB was a NIGHTMARE today...anyone else have issues with it?
> 
> Despie YEY for getting to see your little niece!!!!
> 
> How is everyone? Many hugs to you all!!!!

It took me about an hour too to log on :nope:


----------



## Viking15

Indi, you will have access to a baby soon!!!! :happydance:
:hugs: ladies. We are supposed to go to an amusement park today. I don't know how good that is for TTC. We got a morning BD in and it makes me nervous... Cd 12 and panicking...


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, what is your concern about going? If it's rides, you won't do any harm to yourself...OMG, are you going to Busch gardens?


----------



## Viking15

we are going to busch gardens. I love rides. However, I just worry about the sperm not getting to their destination or something. I am a worrier...


----------



## LLbean

Viking go enjoy the park...you are not pregnant to the point yet where it would be bad...HAVE FUN!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking I would be like you ,I read a book online just before I got my bfp last year and it told you to avoid bumpy car rides ,well we have ramps in our street and I made oh stop the car everytime we went over the ramp and I got out :haha:It also suggested a hot water bottle on your tummy from ovulation and to keep your feet warm ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> we are going to busch gardens. I love rides. However, I just worry about the sperm not getting to their destination or something. I am a worrier...

Honestly, any jizz that is going to make it to the appointed destination, will have done so long before you get on any of the rides...have a great time!:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking....Go on the upside-down rides! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I watched a video that showed the journey of the sperm and it showed that it takes about 12 hours to get to the fallopian tubes. True? or not true?


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Viking....Go on the upside-down rides! :thumbup:

:haha: Will do!!!! We may have to ride that one multiple times!


----------



## LLbean

hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL


----------



## Desperado167

I hate the rides ,they make me sick :nope:But the kids love them ,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Tee Hee shook up sperm on the rides!!! I really don't think it matters because if in there that is their destination the Egg!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I watched a video that showed the journey of the sperm and it showed that it takes about 12 hours to get to the fallopian tubes. True? or not true?

True...this is why it is suggested that the jizz is in place, when the egg releases.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL

I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> I hate the rides ,they make me sick :nope:But the kids love them ,:hugs:

The spinning ones make me sick, but I love the others.


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL
> 
> I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Omg....I thought the same thing...:wacko:

At first I thought LL was being morbid subtly, but then I didn't think that was really her style....:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> I hate the rides ,they make me sick :nope:But the kids love them ,:hugs:
> 
> The spinning ones make me sick, but I love the others.Click to expand...

Not me I am frightened of them all even the kids ones :blush:


----------



## Viking15

I love all the rides but the old wooden ones. They hurt! So much shaking. They make me feel old and fragile. I guess my main concern is the sperm will die from the unnatural forces or get confused and swim the wrong way. Falling out is also a concern... There is a new ride that we haven't been on yet and my DH has been keen to go. He really loves going. This is a good time of year to go. Good temps and short lines.


----------



## Indigo77

T....Even ferris wheels? The trick is...you MUST scream. Scream like a man. You have to have a release for all that adrenaline. Try it! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Even ferris wheels?

Yes,:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> I love all the rides but the old wooden ones. They hurt! So much shaking. They make me feel old and fragile. I guess my main concern is the sperm will die from the unnatural forces or get confused and swim the wrong way. Falling out is also a concern... There is a new ride that we haven't been on yet and my DH has been keen to go. He really loves going. This is a good time of year to go. Good temps and short lines.

Yes, I say away from the wooden ones and the spinning ones and the ones that drop too quickly. There used to be one called the 'Demon Drop'. It felt like I left my stomach behind....:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL
> 
> I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

OMG I so did not think of that LOL now I have to remove it HAHAHAHA



Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL
> 
> I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg....I thought the same thing...:wacko:
> 
> At first I thought LL was being morbid subtly, but then I didn't think that was really her style....:flower:Click to expand...

 Nope I did not think of that, I just thought it was a funny pic LOL ...crap that won't help in manifesting now :haha:



Viking15 said:


> I love all the rides but the old wooden ones. They hurt! So much shaking. They make me feel old and fragile. I guess my main concern is the sperm will die from the unnatural forces or get confused and swim the wrong way. Falling out is also a concern... There is a new ride that we haven't been on yet and my DH has been keen to go. He really loves going. This is a good time of year to go. Good temps and short lines.

OMG I ALSO HATE THE WOODEN ONES! They are BEYOND painful and I get massive headaches from them because my neck gets jerked around


----------



## LLbean

T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no![/r I really am pathetic :haha:


----------



## Viking15

My love of rollercoasters was encouraged in my childhood by my mom. She loves them. My dad doesn't like them. He would take us to King's Island and we would ride the rides and he would wait. Poor daddy! I've never been to Cedar Point but I would really love that! Have you been Dmom?


----------



## Viking15

LL I love your pick with the egg. So cute!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no!
> 
> I have really bad motion sickness ,:growlmad:I even get car sick I swear I really am pathetic :haha:Click to expand...

have you been checked for Vertigo? a friend of mine has it and its bad!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no!
> 
> I have really bad motion sickness ,:growlmad:I even get car sick I swear I really am pathetic :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> have you been checked for Vertigo? a friend of mine has it and its bad![/:nope:Took it wen I was 32 after I gave birth :wacko:Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no!
> 
> I have really bad motion sickness ,:growlmad:I even get car sick I swear I really am pathetic :haha:Click to expand...


I get car sick now, too.... It sucks...

Riding in the backseat was always iffy, but now the front is, as well. It's better if I'm the one driving...


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOL
> 
> I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I so did not think of that LOL now I have to remove it HAHAHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hehehe yes but they won't fall out from there...the rides may actually help LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I gotta say LL, the interpetation on your picture shows a fried egg instead of a raw egg!! In my ecocentric mind, does it mean the poor sperms are trying to get to a my over aged fried egg??? Sorry thinking out loud. :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Omg....I thought the same thing...:wacko:
> 
> At first I thought LL was being morbid subtly, but then I didn't think that was really her style....:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope I did not think of that, I just thought it was a funny pic LOL ...crap that won't help in manifesting now :haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I love all the rides but the old wooden ones. They hurt! So much shaking. They make me feel old and fragile. I guess my main concern is the sperm will die from the unnatural forces or get confused and swim the wrong way. Falling out is also a concern... There is a new ride that we haven't been on yet and my DH has been keen to go. He really loves going. This is a good time of year to go. Good temps and short lines.Click to expand...
> 
> OMG I ALSO HATE THE WOODEN ONES! They are BEYOND painful and I get massive headaches from them because my neck gets jerked aroundClick to expand...

Sorry you don't have to remove it but my brain thinks differently and apparently have a lot of time on my hands...:dohh::dohh::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

LOL no it's ok, it is all about manifesting and honestly I do see the FRIED concept as not good LOL

Despie my friend can't even lay down on a flat surface...it was hard to get her to do sit ups when she was my client! lol


----------



## Viking15

I don't get motion sickness. It's a very big problem for some flight attendants. They don't last long. I'm grateful that I don't have that problem.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> LOL no it's ok, it is all about manifesting and honestly I do see the FRIED concept as not good LOL
> 
> Despie my friend can't even lay down on a flat surface...it was hard to get her to do sit ups when she was my client! lol

I get sick at the dentist wen I lay down for ten mins then have to get up :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I don't get motion sickness. It's a very big problem for some flight attendants. They don't last long. I'm grateful that I don't have that problem.

That's one job I def couldn't do lol


----------



## Desperado167

So my oh hates slushy cards and valentines cards so I bought him the biggest one in the shop :haha:plus some rose petals to put on the stairs And a heart shaped egg cup and toast cutter :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> T I also hate Ferris wheels...something about heights LOL...I can deal with the fast ones but being up mid air for so long oh HELL no!
> 
> I have really bad motion sickness ,:growlmad:I even get car sick I swear I really am pathetic :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I get car sick now, too.... It sucks...
> 
> Riding in the backseat was always iffy, but now the front is, as well. It's better if I'm the one driving...Click to expand...

I get car sick too. I don't ride in backseat but I'm okay as a passenger...


----------



## Viking15

My DH is such a pokey puppy! We won't make it to BG before 2pm. So annoying!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :grr: This is when my planner side gets the best of me.


----------



## dachsundmom

:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Go without him....:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Indi, I've tried that tactic. It doesn't work.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Indi, I've tried that tactic. It doesn't work.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I need to charge this iPad, so I'm out, too. :wave:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:


Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Viking15

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...


:hi: Despie--how many dpo are you now? I have to go for 7dpo bloodwork but not sure if I o'd yesterday or today ( yea I gotta get on the temp thing--went out to buy a therm today but they only sell the ones that go to 1 decimal place and hear 2 decimal places is better for temp for o) so do you think it would make a big difference if it was 6dpo? :shrug:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...

Good girl :thumbup: Me too, I'm closed for business! I've managed to avoid having to dish out any 'extras' as well, so I'm happy enough.


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie--how many dpo are you now? I have to go for 7dpo bloodwork but not sure if I o'd yesterday or today ( yea I gotta get on the temp thing--went out to buy a therm today but they only sell the ones that go to 1 decimal place and hear 2 decimal places is better for temp for o) so do you think it would make a big difference if it was 6dpo? :shrug:Click to expand...

Five babes ,I am not to sure lovely to be honest if one day would make a lot of difference I only know for sure wen I ovulated due to o pain and temping ,you can buy the bbt online pretty cheap ,,:hugs:I do know that I had blood work done and I was on cd1 instead of cd7 and it messed up my results and caused a load of sleepless nites :nope


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Good girl :thumbup: Me too, I'm closed for business! I've managed to avoid having to dish out any 'extras' as well, so I'm happy enough.Click to expand...

Tessie :kiss:My oh has got no extras either I think he is still done out :haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie--how many dpo are you now? I have to go for 7dpo bloodwork but not sure if I o'd yesterday or today ( yea I gotta get on the temp thing--went out to buy a therm today but they only sell the ones that go to 1 decimal place and hear 2 decimal places is better for temp for o) so do you think it would make a big difference if it was 6dpo? :shrug:Click to expand...

Hi PP
I'm using a one decimal place therm this month, it has been ok but I have actually just bought a two decimal place one for accuracy. I am interested to see how much difference it will make next month temping wise. But if you can I would say to get the 2 decimal place one :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,hello :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:

Tessie he did work really hard this month ,8 nites outta 9 ouch and I am still recovering :blush:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:
> 
> Tessie he did work really hard this month ,8 nites outta 9 ouch and I am still recovering :blush:Click to expand...

Dammit, there isn't a smilie for 'eyes coming out on stalks'! 8 out of 9 nights! 
Sheesh Desp, you are, as ever, a sexual beast! :haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:
> 
> Tessie he did work really hard this month ,8 nites outta 9 ouch and I am still recovering :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit, there isn't a smilie for 'eyes coming out on stalks'! 8 out of 9 nights!
> Sheesh Desp, you are, as ever, a sexual beast! :haha::haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:I hope it was all worth it ,:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

[]:hi: Despie--how many dpo are you now? I have to go for 7dpo bloodwork but not sure if I o'd yesterday or today ( yea I gotta get on the temp thing--went out to buy a therm today but they only sell the ones that go to 1 decimal place and hear 2 decimal places is better for temp for o) so do you think it would make a big difference if it was 6dpo? :shrug:[/QUOTE]

Five babes ,I am not to sure lovely to be honest if one day would make a lot of difference I only know for sure wen I ovulated due to o pain and temping ,you can buy the bbt online pretty cheap ,,:hugs:I do know that I had blood work done and I was on cd1 instead of cd7 and it messed up my results and caused a load of sleepless nites :nope[/QUOTE]

thanks :hugs:, I think I will take a chance and call yesterday my o day as I had 2 days of almost +opk and then yesterday I had a darker one than the other 2 but I think it was a tad off being + and today it was lighter. If I can maybe I will post them.


----------



## peanutpup

TessieTwo said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right ladies I need to go cook my broccoli heat my pies and boil my potatoes :thumbup:Talk later :hugs:
> 
> 
> Despie, are these all euphemisms for a bit of you know what? :winkwink: :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:No chance the shop closed after o was confirmed :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :hi: Despie--how many dpo are you now? I have to go for 7dpo bloodwork but not sure if I o'd yesterday or today ( yea I gotta get on the temp thing--went out to buy a therm today but they only sell the ones that go to 1 decimal place and hear 2 decimal places is better for temp for o) so do you think it would make a big difference if it was 6dpo? :shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi PP
> I'm using a one decimal place therm this month, it has been ok but I have actually just bought a two decimal place one for accuracy. I am interested to see how much difference it will make next month temping wise. But if you can I would say to get the 2 decimal place one :thumbup:Click to expand...

 Hi Tessie yeah I am trying to find one with two decimal place but can only find one place so far--I think I will try a few more places and then go with Despie's suggestion online :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

TessieTwo said:


> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:

 Your not kidding!:haha: I had to attack my oh every bd session--whatever happened to them chasing us and we girls getting to turn them down:nope: All my oh wants to do now is play on the computer and :sleep: :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Peanut, good to know its not just mine HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

ok how about this face
https://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/2/0/7/8/2/1/3/shocked-face-52923156040.gif


----------



## Desperado167

Pp yes post your opks for us to see ,llbean :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

yes that is what I do when I see how many BD sessions you get from your hubby!!! Man I need the secret!!! LOL


----------



## Garnet

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:
> 
> Tessie he did work really hard this month ,8 nites outta 9 ouch and I am still recovering :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Dammit, there isn't a smilie for 'eyes coming out on stalks'! 8 out of 9 nights!
> Sheesh Desp, you are, as ever, a sexual beast! :haha::haha::thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> ok how about this face
> https://images.sodahead.com/profiles/0/0/2/0/7/8/2/1/3/shocked-face-52923156040.gif

I think I see you in shock when you get a BFP!!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> yes that is what I do when I see how many BD sessions you get from your hubby!!! Man I need the secret!!! LOL

I tell my husband if you want a baby, you gotta work man!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

I would GLADLY make that my avatar if and when I get it Garnet LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,Happy Friday ,:happydance::happydance:My beautiful neice is coming today :happydance::happydance:And the kids finish for half term break today so lie ins from today ,didn't sleep well at all and am a


----------



## Desperado167

Hi to everyone lurking ,come say hello ,:hi::hi:the more the merrier ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Hi to everyone lurking ,come say hello ,:hi::hi:the more the merrier ,:hugs::hugs:

:wave:

hope ur sil is o.k. so she didn't tell you roughly what she wanted to talk about? it would have been better if she had and then you wouldn't worry so much. it could be anything! :nope: :hugs: and if it is family matters then it is a bit much to drag you into it i think.


not long until you start testing d. :happydance: you lucky thing, i2m at the itchy stage already and i'm only 4dpo :dohh:

yes HAPPY FRIDAY!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone lurking ,come say hello ,:hi::hi:the more the merrier ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> hope ur sil is o.k. so she didn't tell you roughly what she wanted to talk about? it would have been better if she had and then you wouldn't worry so much. it could be anything! :nope: :hugs: and if it is family matters then it is a bit much to drag you into it i think.
> 
> 
> not long until you start testing d. :happydance: you lucky thing, i2m at the itchy stage already and i'm only 4dpo :dohh:
> 
> yes HAPPY FRIDAY!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

No but I will know soon enough wot it is ,am just a worrier nats it's an awful weakness ,:nope:Am testing after valentines day ,wen I will be 11dpo maybe even wait longer ,am not sure I feel sick the thought of testing ,:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi to everyone lurking ,come say hello ,:hi::hi:the more the merrier ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :wave:
> 
> hope ur sil is o.k. so she didn't tell you roughly what she wanted to talk about? it would have been better if she had and then you wouldn't worry so much. it could be anything! :nope: :hugs: and if it is family matters then it is a bit much to drag you into it i think.
> 
> 
> not long until you start testing d. :happydance: you lucky thing, i2m at the itchy stage already and i'm only 4dpo :dohh:
> 
> yes HAPPY FRIDAY!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...
> 
> No but I will know soon enough wot it is ,am just a worrier nats it's an awful weakness ,:nope:Am testing after valentines day ,wen I will be 11dpo maybe even wait longer ,am not sure I feel sick the thought of testing ,:haha:Click to expand...


i get that feeling too sometimes :hugs: i'm going to start testing next thursday as it will be 10dpo then :wacko: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I can't wait till u start testing .:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't wait until both of you start testing :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> I can't wait till u start testing .:happydance::happydance::happydance:

you're first!!! :wacko: i feel fine right now but will be nervous next week. 

here's a show of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to share. it would be ace if we both got lucky and our bubs would be due within a day or two of each other. gonna try and force a dream tonight :winkwink: :flower:xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning bf. how u doing? :) :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm doing really good thanks just not getting enough BnB time lol :hissy:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm the opposite and trying to limit my time :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf:happydance::happydance:U feeling ok?hows the golf going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!

So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!

Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.

Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!


----------



## Jax41

peanutpup said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> We just work these men too hard Despie :haha: :haha:
> 
> Your not kidding!:haha: I had to attack my oh every bd session--whatever happened to them chasing us and we girls getting to turn them down:nope: All my oh wants to do now is play on the computer and :sleep: :growlmad:Click to expand...

Peanutpup, you're not alone, I've got one of them too :growlmad::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!

happy 7weeks today and i'm sure you're chuffed to bits now having the nausea :haha::hugs: glad ur feeling more positive, and your heads now up in the 80+% range...after today i want to see 100%! 

i'm sorry to hear about your sister, what an arse! did you have no idea at all? they say that that is often the case and women don't always see the signs. i bet that is so much harder i reckon, especially if you think everyth is great. shame on him but al least he had the balls to come clean (although who knows how long he has kept the secret). i'd be livid if that was my sister too :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :flower:

I have only one thing to say - thank phuck it's half term next week :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:

T, Suma, MM, Butterfly, babydust shower coming your way
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Morning :flower:
> 
> I have only one thing to say - thank phuck it's half term next week :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> T, Suma, MM, Butterfly, babydust shower coming your way
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

morning jax, and throwing some :dust: back at yer! nice dip on your chart, best of luck :thumbup:


----------



## mummymurray74

:hugs:


sumatwsimit said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!
> 
> happy 7weeks today and i'm sure you're chuffed to bits now having the nausea :haha::hugs: glad ur feeling more positive, and your heads now up in the 80+% range...after today i want to see 100%!
> 
> i'm sorry to hear about your sister, what an arse! did you have no idea at all? they say that that is often the case and women don't always see the signs. i bet that is so much harder i reckon, especially if you think everyth is great. shame on him but al least he had the balls to come clean (although who knows how long he has kept the secret). i'd be livid if that was my sister too :growlmad:Click to expand...

I know!!!! no idea at all!!!! Hes just not the type!! Ha actually he obviously is the type! She said she had a feeling something was wrong but thought it was because he was doing so many late shifts and he was tired etc!!!, yes he was doing extra late shifts but he was lying and he was with his bit on the side he admitted!!!! He hasnt really got any balls its been going on for months apparantly!!! he wont say when but just said, you would have found out eventually!!!!!! im not saying when but before november!!!!!!! Tosser!!!!

I will be 100% if bubba is ok later, i promise!!!!! Im keeping everything crossed and i just need everything to be ok! How are you my lovely? xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning mm ,so sad about your sister and yes u will be fine today ,jax ,good morning u ok babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Suma :thumbup: 

On your ticker how d'you set it so you get the dpo figure or does that automatically happen now I've got my super fantastic charty thing?! Ta :flower:x


----------



## sumatwsimit

mummymurray74 said:


> :hugs:
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!
> 
> happy 7weeks today and i'm sure you're chuffed to bits now having the nausea :haha::hugs: glad ur feeling more positive, and your heads now up in the 80+% range...after today i want to see 100%!
> 
> i'm sorry to hear about your sister, what an arse! did you have no idea at all? they say that that is often the case and women don't always see the signs. i bet that is so much harder i reckon, especially if you think everyth is great. shame on him but al least he had the balls to come clean (although who knows how long he has kept the secret). i'd be livid if that was my sister too :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> I know!!!! no idea at all!!!! Hes just not the type!! Ha actually he obviously is the type! She said she had a feeling something was wrong but thought it was because he was doing so many late shifts and he was tired etc!!!, yes he was doing extra late shifts but he was lying and he was with his bit on the side he admitted!!!! He hasnt really got any balls its been going on for months apparantly!!! he wont say when but just said, you would have found out eventually!!!!!! im not saying when but before november!!!!!!! Tosser!!!!
> 
> I will be 100% if bubba is ok later, i promise!!!!! Im keeping everything crossed and i just need everything to be ok! How are you my lovely? xxxxxxxClick to expand...


so he can't even tell her the truth about how long it has being going on for! wanker. i suppose does it matter really! he is history now. :hugs:

i'm fine, off out teaching this afternoon and so biding time this morning :coffee::coffee::coffee: and more :coffee: update us all as soon as you get back today. looking forward to seeing your new peanut pic. :thumbup: x


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Suma :thumbup:
> 
> On your ticker how d'you set it so you get the dpo figure or does that automatically happen now I've got my super fantastic charty thing?! Ta :flower:x

i am on a five day freeby vip trip :blush: and it expires in a few days again so i don't usually get the counting or other special effects. yes, as soon as you get three days past ov (and ff decides ths), he/she or it...(don't know what ff is) will give you cross hairs and start counting. looks like you are about hitting ov round about now. get those bd sessions in :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Suma :thumbup:
> 
> On your ticker how d'you set it so you get the dpo figure or does that automatically happen now I've got my super fantastic charty thing?! Ta :flower:x
> 
> i am on a five day freeby vip trip :blush: and it expires in a few days again so i don't usually get the counting or other special effects. yes, as soon as you get three days past ov (and ff decides ths), he/she or it...(don't know what ff is) will give you cross hairs and start counting. looks like you are about hitting ov round about now. get those bd sessions in :thumbup:Click to expand...

Cheers honey!:winkwink:


----------



## mummymurray74

Will be back later girls with an update.....fingers all crossed and praying needed!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## TessieTwo

Morning girls :hi:

LL, that is EXACTLY the kind of face I was thinking of! :haha:

Jax, how are you finding temping now? I am quite the addict :blush:


----------



## Jax41

Tessie! Where have you been? Getting stuck into the temping or :sex: I wonder?:winkwink:

Nah, not hooked yet, maybe it's because I dunno really what I'm doing (relying on you lot here! :haha:) and tbh I don't find FF's site that easy to get around :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Started my manuka honey today ,am not too sure wot it does but it cost me ten pounds for a small tub so I have to take three teaspoons a day so am taking to on my toast :thumbup:my sil swears by it ,anyone else take it ,:hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> Tessie! Where have you been? Getting stuck into the temping or :sex: I wonder?:winkwink:
> 
> Nah, not hooked yet, maybe it's because I dunno really what I'm doing (relying on you lot here! :haha:) and tbh I don't find FF's site that easy to get around :wacko:

I've read some of the charting Q&A on FF, but I just tend to use the chart gurus knocking about here as well! :thumbup:
I'm getting a better thermometer for next month, the one I'm using this month only has one decimal place so my chart is a bit jerky! :dohh:

I'm 8dpo today so fingers crossed I manage to have an LP of ok length, this is the bit I'm worried about (and why I started charting).

I told my DH last night that Despie and Mr Despie had done it 8 times in 9 nights, he said "Really? Right! That's a challenge!" :haha:

So I hope I AM preggers this month as no way do I want to be putting out 8 times in a row next month! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie! Where have you been? Getting stuck into the temping or :sex: I wonder?:winkwink:
> 
> Nah, not hooked yet, maybe it's because I dunno really what I'm doing (relying on you lot here! :haha:) and tbh I don't find FF's site that easy to get around :wacko:
> 
> I've read some of the charting Q&A on FF, but I just tend to use the chart gurus knocking about here as well! :thumbup:
> I'm getting a better thermometer for next month, the one I'm using this month only has one decimal place so my chart is a bit jerky! :dohh:
> 
> I'm 8dpo today so fingers crossed I manage to have an LP of ok length, this is the bit I'm worried about (and why I started charting).
> 
> I told my DH last night that Despie and Mr Despie had done it 8 times in 9 nights, he said "Really? Right! That's a challenge!" :haha:
> 
> So I hope I AM preggers this month as no way do I want to be putting out 8 times in a row next month! :wacko:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:And tell him mr despie is 47 :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Mr Despie is a spring chicken compared to mine then, bless him!!

Blimey Tessie, you are getting addicted (thermometer not quite exact enough eh :winkwink::haha:) and yes I bloody hope you're preggers too otherwise, well brings tears to my eyes just thinking about it :shock::haha: Fingers Xed that LP is good this cycle. You gonna test soon?


----------



## Jax41

What you taking manuka for then T, is this instead of royal jelly? Not tried it, I've massaged with manuka oil but that's about it....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> What you taking manuka for then T, is this instead of royal jelly? Not tried it, I've massaged with manuka oil but that's about it....

I don't know babes just heard it was really good for you :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Cxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Cxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Oh wow T, she just brings a smile to your face, I want one!!!!


----------



## Garnet

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!

Every pregancy is different and this pregnancy will be great!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Tessie! Where have you been? Getting stuck into the temping or :sex: I wonder?:winkwink:
> 
> Nah, not hooked yet, maybe it's because I dunno really what I'm doing (relying on you lot here! :haha:) and tbh I don't find FF's site that easy to get around :wacko:
> 
> I've read some of the charting Q&A on FF, but I just tend to use the chart gurus knocking about here as well! :thumbup:
> I'm getting a better thermometer for next month, the one I'm using this month only has one decimal place so my chart is a bit jerky! :dohh:
> 
> I'm 8dpo today so fingers crossed I manage to have an LP of ok length, this is the bit I'm worried about (and why I started charting).
> 
> I told my DH last night that Despie and Mr Despie had done it 8 times in 9 nights, he said "Really? Right! That's a challenge!" :haha:
> 
> So I hope I AM preggers this month as no way do I want to be putting out 8 times in a row next month! :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:And tell him mr despie is 47 :haha:Click to expand...

You are so funny Despie!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Great pictures Despie!!! Both of them are cuties! I think she looks a lot like her Daddy!!


----------



## Garnet

Well I got the Sexy dance last night so I we DTD. I don't know what is going on this cycle. I normally have strong Ovuation pains most months but this month nothing! :shrug::shrug: The next couple of months husband going to start traveling for weeks or more at a time for business. My son might not take that well. He will have to travel more with his new job...Eeek!!


----------



## Garnet

Oh also ladies in the news!! Kathy Bates who is a friend of the Dugger's (19 kids and counting) had her 19th child at the age of 45 naturally. She also has a 1 year old so she was 43/44 then. She will keep having kids while she is fertile!! She said that she is very healthy that is why she can keep concieving. Just thought I'd let you know.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I got the Sexy dance last night so I we DTD. I don't know what is going on this cycle. I normally have strong Ovuation pains most months but this month nothing! :shrug::shrug: The next couple of months husband going to start traveling for weeks or more at a time for business. My son might not take that well. He will have to travel more with his new job...Eeek!!

Good luck g ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh also ladies in the news!! Kathy Bates who is a friend of the Dugger's (19 kids and counting) had her 19th child at the age of 45 naturally. She also has a 1 year old so she was 43/44 then. She will keep having kids while she is fertile!! She said that she is very healthy that is why she can keep concieving. Just thought I'd let you know.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Very cute!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Very cute!

:haha::haha:Love your new pics ,:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mummymurray74 said:


> Will be back later girls with an update.....fingers all crossed and praying needed!!!!!!!!!!

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:



Garnet said:


> Oh also ladies in the news!! Kathy Bates who is a friend of the Dugger's (19 kids and counting) had her 19th child at the age of 45 naturally. She also has a 1 year old so she was 43/44 then. She will keep having kids while she is fertile!! She said that she is very healthy that is why she can keep concieving. Just thought I'd let you know.

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Despie your niece is precious! such a happy baby!


----------



## MummyScobz

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Oh also ladies in the news!! Kathy Bates who is a friend of the Dugger's (19 kids and counting) had her 19th child at the age of 45 naturally. She also has a 1 year old so she was 43/44 then. She will keep having kids while she is fertile!! She said that she is very healthy that is why she can keep concieving. Just thought I'd let you know.
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

what a cute munchkin :cloud9:


----------



## MummyScobz

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e1b5a991.jpg

Beautiful T :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Awww.....there she is....:awww:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. your niece is a treasure. i love seeing babies when they are full of smiles. how cute is she! :kiss:


----------



## MummyScobz

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!


I'm here love T bullied me into coming back on she's a devil you know :winkwink: :haha: 

GL today with your scan i know all is well but i understand your worries. Only ladies who have had so many MC's will be able to relate to our concerns. 

I'm only gonna spend time on this thread because T wants me here :thumbup: and the pregnancy forum. I might just go back on my own journal too :thumbup: I want to thank all the ladies that helped me out this past week and thats T, Nat, LL, Sus, and MM love you all lots.

:hugs:x


----------



## sumatwsimit

MummyScobz said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!
> 
> 
> I'm here love T bullied me into coming back on she's a devil you know :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> GL today with your scan i know all is well but i understand your worries. Only ladies who have had so many MC's will be able to relate to our concerns.
> 
> I'm only gonna spend time on this thread because T wants me here :thumbup: and the pregnancy forum. I might just go back on my own journal too :thumbup: I want to thank all the ladies that helped me out this past week and thats T, Nat, LL, Sus, and MM love you all lots.
> 
> :hugs:xClick to expand...

WOOHOO she's back! :wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny::headspin::friends:xxxxxxxxx


----------



## MummyScobz

sumatwsimit said:


> MummyScobz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies! Sorry ive not been on here all week......my sister called me monday morning to tell me her hubby dropped a bombshell on her sunday night that he has been having an affair with a policewoman at work (hes a policeman) and hes was leaving her and their 3 yr old to be with her!!!! They have been together since they were 17, so about 15 years and got married in 2008. I could kill him!!!!!! so ive had all that to deal with this week!
> 
> So how is everyone doing? Despie and suma i see you have ovulated and are in the 2ww!! I desperately want you both to get a bfp this month!!!!!!!!! Pleeeaaasse!!!!!!!
> 
> Im sad jodie has gone, she explained why but, to be honest it took me a long time to concieve, over a year, and it was actually nice to see ladies leaving and getting bfp's nd putting up tickers with their pregnancy, it gave me hope that people were getting pregnant it just might take a bit longer but at least it was happening. Whats everyones problem????? i dont know, its so childish.
> 
> Well im 7 weeks today and for the past week my nausea has been terrible!!! On and off all day long but worse at night, last night it was so bad i had to go to bed!! I have my second scan today at 4.15 and im praying to god everything is going to be ok and our baby is still alive, its bad memories i think, those of you that know me will know it was my second scan last time when they told me baby had died :( so im sooooo worried again. I suppose if bubba is ok today my worry will lessen, and in 2 weeks i should be able to pick up its heartbeat on my doppler, that will be crunch time for me really, once i can do that i will completely relax! 85% of me thinks everything is ok 15% is doubt!!!
> 
> 
> I'm here love T bullied me into coming back on she's a devil you know :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> GL today with your scan i know all is well but i understand your worries. Only ladies who have had so many MC's will be able to relate to our concerns.
> 
> I'm only gonna spend time on this thread because T wants me here :thumbup: and the pregnancy forum. I might just go back on my own journal too :thumbup: I want to thank all the ladies that helped me out this past week and thats T, Nat, LL, Sus, and MM love you all lots.
> 
> :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> WOOHOO she's back! :wohoo::loopy::flasher::bunny::headspin::friends:xxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

haha i'm not sure everyone will share your enthusiasm Nat xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

hehehe

THERE SHE IS!! TA DA!


----------



## sumatwsimit

stuff em i say. xxxxxxxx


----------



## peanutpup

despie your niece is such a bundle of sweetness...makes your heart skip a beat:cloud9:


----------



## Viking15

Well, I can't figure out how to do the multi-quote, but here we go. I'll do my best. 
Despie, that baby makes my ovaries hurt. She is just too adorable. You certainly are the baby whisperer. You should give lessons. 
MM, good luck with your scan. I know you are scared, but I have a good feeling about it. You did have your MS, so I don't see anything to worry about. 
P and Jax, I have to tackle or drug my DH... :haha:
Yay! for half term breaks! :happydance:
That's the best my short term memory can do unfortunately. 
I had a good time at Busch Gardens yesterday. I guess that is my fun vacation. I rode the rides I wanted to ride and tried not to fret about it. We got to feed and pet kangaroos, and see the new cheetahs. They are bringing up a young cheetah with a dog. The poor cheetah didn't have any littermates. So he got a female canine playmate from the get go. We didn't get to the park until 2 and it closed at 6. :growlmad: Pokey puppy. 
I hope all are well. I need to update my journal, but it seems like I always just repeat what I say here. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

MummyScobz said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e1b5a991.jpg
> 
> Beautiful T :hugs:Click to expand...

Hi huni ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,hi lovely am glad u had a good time last night ,well ladies :sleep:


----------



## MummyScobz

Desperado167 said:


> MummyScobz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e1b5a991.jpg
> 
> Beautiful T :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi huni ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Fine sweetheart could do with some sleep but yeah i feel ok today :thumbup:

Had a really busy day with the kids. Half term now which means sleep in's :happydance: Got another scan on Thursday and i've decided to have surgery once baba is born to remove implants and have them replaced. It would be my luck they've ruptured and spread to my lymph nodes :growlmad: I'm trying to get a good lawyer to get compensation. So something else on my mind. Friggin great init.........xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jodes that's awful. Would u not have pain if they ruptured?:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Anyone ever feel like doing this to OH.......or someone else. Made me laugh thought I would share--everyone needs a laugh and Happy Friday.


----------



## LLbean

peanutpup said:


> Anyone ever feel like doing this to OH.......or someone else. Made me laugh thought I would share--everyone needs a laugh and Happy Friday.
> 
> View attachment 338123

yup...absolutely! lol


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Anyone ever feel like doing this to OH.......or someone else. Made me laugh thought I would share--everyone needs a laugh and Happy Friday.
> 
> View attachment 338123

I love the pic thanks pp ,I def need a laugh today ,oh wants some nookie :nope:


----------



## MummyScobz

Desperado167 said:


> Jodes that's awful. Would u not have pain if they ruptured?:hugs:

Well i have been getting pain but is it my pregnancy hormones. If i want to get a scan it would cost me £395.00 just a joke :growlmad: the NHS have a waiting list for a year because there are so many women with these implants in. So i'm going to hope for the best and wait it out till September and then get it all done at the same time. :hugs:x


----------



## peanutpup

No nookie :growlmad: you deserve a bubble bath and massage :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

MummyScobz said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes that's awful. Would u not have pain if they ruptured?:hugs:
> 
> Well i have been getting pain but is it my pregnancy hormones. If i want to get a scan it would cost me £395.00 just a joke :growlmad: the NHS have a waiting list for a year because there are so many women with these implants in. So i'm going to hope for the best and wait it out till September and then get it all done at the same time. :hugs:xClick to expand...

Jodes that is a disgrace ,can u take them to court ?i would be worried sick ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> No nookie :growlmad: you deserve a bubble bath and massage :hugs:

:thumbup:He would prob try to gain entry into the bathroom :haha:He doesn't give up lightly my oh :haha:


----------



## MummyScobz

I need to text MM to find out how her scan went. x


----------



## MummyScobz

Desperado167 said:


> MummyScobz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jodes that's awful. Would u not have pain if they ruptured?:hugs:
> 
> Well i have been getting pain but is it my pregnancy hormones. If i want to get a scan it would cost me £395.00 just a joke :growlmad: the NHS have a waiting list for a year because there are so many women with these implants in. So i'm going to hope for the best and wait it out till September and then get it all done at the same time. :hugs:xClick to expand...
> 
> Jodes that is a disgrace ,can u take them to court ?i would be worried sick ,:nope:Click to expand...

well the man in question has gone bankrupt and is now in jail for life :growlmad: 

But i can try and get money back from the Harley Medical Group that sold me the implants in the first place.


----------



## Desperado167

Hope you get it sorted soon babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> No nookie :growlmad: you deserve a bubble bath and massage :hugs:
> 
> :thumbup:He would prob try to gain entry into the bathroom :haha:He doesn't give up lightly my oh :haha:Click to expand...


:haha: Mine used to be like that--now I have to pounce--it used to be the other way around---WTH happened???:shrug: Maybe I should start drugging him--tell what is best that leaves no after taste :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> No nookie :growlmad: you deserve a bubble bath and massage :hugs:
> 
> :thumbup:He would prob try to gain entry into the bathroom :haha:He doesn't give up lightly my oh :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha: Mine used to be like that--now I have to pounce--it used to be the other way around---WTH happened???:shrug: Maybe I should start drugging him--tell what is best that leaves no after taste :haha:Click to expand...

cxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Rite am away to get sorted to


----------



## peanutpup

:thumbup: Must go find me some

OH was talking about starting on daily vits for the last couple of months so I bought some whole food multi' s for him---now just need to shove them down his throat--I've had them for two weeks now and he has yet to take one :growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

P, my DH wanted vitamins, too and we spent good money on them, and he won't take them. :dohh: So annoying.


----------



## peanutpup

Yeah viking "like what it up with these guys???" it is very expensive for the better quality multi's and they want to be healthier but don't take the vits--what do they expect--osmosis? :haha:


----------



## Viking15

peanutpup said:


> Yeah viking "like what it up with these guys???" it is very expensive for the better quality multi's and they want to be healthier but don't take the vits--what do they expect--osmosis? :haha:

I have no idea. He said they made him sick to his stomach. I told him to try them with food, but he refuses. :dohh: Big baby. I take three supplements a night. I know there are many who take more, too.


----------



## peanutpup

Viking15 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Yeah viking "like what it up with these guys???" it is very expensive for the better quality multi's and they want to be healthier but don't take the vits--what do they expect--osmosis? :haha:
> 
> I have no idea. He said they made him sick to his stomach. I told him to try them with food, but he refuses. :dohh: Big baby. I take three supplements a night. I know there are many who take more, too.Click to expand...


Have you tried New Chapter Organics? They are great (I take the prenatal one) you can take them with a meal or on an empty stomache and they do not cause any nausea.


----------



## Viking15

I don't get nausea from mine. I take them right before bed, so I must sleep thru any unpleasantness. My DH is a stubborn baby. He doesn't want to spend the extra money for higher end vits, and he won't try any suggestions to try to take the ones he already has without any nausea. :growlmad:


----------



## Sus09

:hi:

How are you ladies? 
What a week! :nope: I have not stopped, work it is getting crazy and now they are saying they want us to work Saturday´s as well:growlmad::cry: This job is going to kill me!

Anyway, on the positive side, my OH has managed to rearrange his SA till March, so that we don´t miss this cycle, and then next week I have my scan to check the cysts, and after AF arrives I will have the HSG, so by the end of March they will be able to diagnose what the problem is and then move forwards with whatever they decide to do. :happydance: that is if I don´t get my BFP in Feb :winkwink:

Now I am going to read around to see what I have missed in the last couple of days:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I may have to do that to hubby too because GOOD GOD!!! LOL


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Anyone ever feel like doing this to OH.......or someone else. Made me laugh thought I would share--everyone needs a laugh and Happy Friday.
> 
> View attachment 338123

I'm there with you :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Despie I may have to do that to hubby too because GOOD GOD!!! LOL

She makes him a mean stew too!! Where can you get horny goat weed??


----------



## LLbean

I got some from GNC last time LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies if your men won't take their vitamins u need to give them to them discreetly ,ie in their food it's so easy ESP in curries and stews or smoothies ,they will thank you for it in the end as they will have increased stamina and sex drive :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

T!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T!:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi gorgeous ,u ok ?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I am fine, 
Just a bit:sleep::sleep::sleep:

Glad it is the weekend though!

How are you lovely?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am fine,
> Just a bit:sleep::sleep::sleep:
> 
> Glad it is the weekend though!
> 
> How are you lovely?

Tired am hoping for a big lie in tomorrow too ,just had a big cheese burger ,it was gorge ,too tired to cook :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Yummy! Cheese burger!!


----------



## mummymurray74

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
​Our baby is fine! and is 2 days ahead!!! we are now 7w2days!!!! we even got to listen to the heartbeat as well as see it and it was absolutely wonderful!!!! That sound has put me on :cloud9:
It was beating away like a train and then suddenly it hit me.....we are having our baby :baby:and its going to be ok!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:

We are over the moon and im very relaxed now! thank you to everybody who has wished me well and prayed for my baby:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

WOOO HOOO!!! Sounds beautiful MM doesn't it? so a train? looks like a girl is coming hehehe


----------



## Garnet

mummymurray74 said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> ​Our baby is fine! and is 2 days ahead!!! we are now 7w2days!!!! we even got to listen to the heartbeat as well as see it and it was absolutely wonderful!!!! That sound has put me on :cloud9:
> It was beating away like a train and then suddenly it hit me.....we are having our baby :baby:and its going to be ok!!!!!!!:happydance::happydance:
> 
> We are over the moon and im very relaxed now! thank you to everybody who has wished me well and prayed for my baby:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## mummymurray74

LLbean said:


> WOOO HOOO!!! Sounds beautiful MM doesn't it? so a train? looks like a girl is coming hehehe

Yes its the best sound in the world!!! OOh really a girl that would be lovely!!!
thank you llbean xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yup girls sound like trains...our hearts beat faster!


----------



## Viking15

MM, I am so glad that your scan went so well :yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Mm wonderful news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,I didn't get my lie in :growlmad:Stupid body couldn't go back to sleep ,haven't much arranged for today but have a birthday party tomorrow to help run with thirty kids under six :blush:haha:Should be fun ,how's everyone else doing ,any plans ,lots of love ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Viking :flower::hugs are we the only ones up :haha:Omg I see u got your smiley face ,I guess it's sexy time ,:) xxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d. i was up at the crack of dawn too :hugs::hugs::hugs: my body really doesn't differentiate the weekdays from the weekend :dohh:

best of luck viking! :happydance:

mm - lovely news about your scan.:hugs:

ll - if girls are trains what are the boys like?


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d. i was up at the crack of dawn too :hugs::hugs::hugs: my body really doesn't differentiate the weekdays from the weekend :dohh:
> 
> best of luck viking! :happydance:
> 
> mm - lovely news about your scan.:hugs:
> 
> ll - if girls are trains what are the boys like?

Morning gorgeous ,o my goodness your chart looks amazing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning d. i was up at the crack of dawn too :hugs::hugs::hugs: my body really doesn't differentiate the weekdays from the weekend :dohh:
> 
> best of luck viking! :happydance:
> 
> mm - lovely news about your scan.:hugs:
> 
> ll - if girls are trains what are the boys like?
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,o my goodness your chart looks amazing :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

ditto honey, yours is climbing lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance:

i haven't got any symptoms though, not even a little niggle down there :cry::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning d. i was up at the crack of dawn too :hugs::hugs::hugs: my body really doesn't differentiate the weekdays from the weekend :dohh:
> 
> best of luck viking! :happydance:
> 
> mm - lovely news about your scan.:hugs:
> 
> ll - if girls are trains what are the boys like?
> 
> Morning gorgeous ,o my goodness your chart looks amazing :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> ditto honey, yours is climbing lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> i haven't got any symptoms though, not even a little niggle down there :cry::haha:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Just an amazing chart so far ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girls Happy Saturday! 

Despie and Suma! OMG both charts are looking amazing!!!!:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: Good news for Feb [-o&lt;[-o&lt;:hugs:

Viking, sexy time! :dust::dust::dust::dust:


Oh I so want GOOD NEWS from all of you! that would make my Feb. Love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning sus ,it's so nice to have you back ,:hugs::hugs:Was just saying on your thread that I will do your diet with you for two weeks if that's ok ,maybe if we have each other we can stick to it ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

That is a fab Idea, I will work on it today and tomorrow and email it to you tomorrow evening. We can support each other then, and compare how it works for each of us.


----------



## Sus09

I posted this on my FB, I found the photo on the internet and I find it so sweet that it makes me smile. Specially because the kitten reminds me of my old Kitty that died, she was identical as a kitten.
 



Attached Files:







dogcatfqmeumahgit0goifx0mtvjdwdu_2.jpg
File size: 35.3 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> That is a fab Idea, I will work on it today and tomorrow and email it to you tomorrow evening. We can support each other then, and compare how it works for each of us.

Perfect ,it will maybe kickstart my diet too as I have been eating too much rubbish foods ,my little one was due on Thursday and its been a tough week .melly was two days behind me and just give birth today and posted the pics ,I am so so happy for her and he's adorable but it's hard not to think that could have been me ,he's absolutely gorgeous too ,:cloud9:Bless him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I posted this on my FB, I found the photo on the internet and I find it so sweet that it makes me smile. Specially because the kitten reminds me of my old Kitty that died, she was identical as a kitten.

Aw bless so sweet ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Melly has given birth today:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: that is good news.

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can relate to that feeling, my mc at 9 weeks was due on my birthday and since then I always think about it on that day :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Melly has given birth today:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: that is good news.
> 
> T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I can relate to that feeling, my mc at 9 weeks was due on my birthday and since then I always think about it on that day :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, I thought you were doing WW?


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: I'm sorry you ladies are feeling sad. I am too. My friend that got preggers about two weeks after me just found out she is having a girl. It made me realize that I should have found out by now too. I am happy for her though. She wanted a girl so badly and she got one. She has schizophrenia in her family so she was very scared to try for a baby. Her brother's life is just devastating. So :happydance: for her baby girl. And maybe February will be good for all of us! 
I squeezed a BD out of my DH last night. Poor guy. Obligated to have an orgasm. Life is tough. He did have a long day at work and another long one today. We stayed up pretty late, but he can't blame that on me. He was skypeing with his family for two hours, and procrastinating when he knew what the plan was. I had to crack the whip a little, but he was a good boy and did his job. He is currently hitting the snooze button and practicing a little more procrastinating. He is going to miss out on breakfast again this morning. 
Despie, that was me with my feet up the wall at 2am! Almost 5 hours of sleep. I need to go back to that for a bit longer. It is my vacation.


----------



## Sus09

I was, but I did not lose any weight or see any difference with WW. I think it is all the WW food, with all the artificial sweeteners, soy products and gluten... :shrug:

All that effort for nothing so I am now just sweeteners to do a healthy eating diet, cutting down on things that are not good for me


----------



## Sus09

Viking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking sorry again for your loss :kiss::hugs:And well done on getting another shag :haha:Stupid men ,my oh can't come to bed either ,it makes me so cross ,he's still in bed now and it's almost one o clock ,(lunchtime ) ,then wen he gets up he will want to watch the rugby :growlmad:But I will make sure he makes dinner tonight ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sus, I have seen an improvement with my sugar cravings since I stopped drinking diet coke. I used to drink it like water. Now I drink sparkling water when I'm craving something bubbly. I still have small bits of things with artificial sweeteners, but try to reach for fruit when I'm craving something sweet. 
I think my dad ordered us a sweets basket for valentine's day. Uhoh. I got an email from the company that something is coming. This is going to be diet derailment. I will try my favorite things but the rest will go with DH to work. The chocolate covered dried cherries are to die for.


----------



## Sus09

Oh Viking! that is temptation.... Oh well you can have it on your cheat days?

I am trying to stop my diet coke intake, however sometimes it is so bad in work that I crave it like mad, so I stopped taking money with me so I can´t buy it! I think the bubbly water is a good option, will buy that and try it.


----------



## dachsundmom

We have chocolate candy bars showing up here, next Friday...to sell for the school band.

DH will probably eat a good portion of them, himself.:nope:


----------



## Viking15

Yes my DH's routine will go into a tailspin if we have a baby. He will be begging to go to bed. :haha: He's a serious night owl. I used to be. I can still manage it but prefer to be in bed by 10:30. He doesn't come to bed until well after midnight. I usually wake up and give him a shout from the bed. :haha: He makes me feel like such a nag. He never learns his lesson though. Every morning he is rushing out the door because he slept so long. Perpetually late.


----------



## Sus09

B, your DH sounds like mine, with sweets...


----------



## Viking15

Sus09 said:


> Oh Viking! that is temptation.... Oh well you can have it on your cheat days?
> 
> I am trying to stop my diet coke intake, however sometimes it is so bad in work that I crave it like mad, so I stopped taking money with me so I can´t buy it! I think the bubbly water is a good option, will buy that and try it.

Yes, very much so a temptation. My dear dad's modus operandi is to order some type of basket from Harry and David. So I'm assuming that is what is on the way. I will save the super delish cherries for my cheat day. I can't even put into words how delicious they are. Nothing like chocolate covered cherry bonbons. Just a dried cherry (probably coated in sugar) then covered in a thick layer of good chocolate. No goo. Soooooo good. 

Cutting DC out of my diet was really hard. I cut out caffeine for the sake of TTC. I have slipped back into a nice tea a couple of times a week. Or a coffee if I'm really desperate. But I used to drink DC all the time. I love fizzy water so that helps.


----------



## Desperado167

I went to bed at nine last night and oh came after midnight then I got up at half six and he's just up :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I think it is girl scout cookie season. That is also an enormous temptation.... The samoas....... I can't even describe the love I feel for those.


----------



## dachsundmom

DH has been using, myfitnesspal.com and he seems to like it. He joined with two of his friends and they can all see what the others are eating, so it's become a competition.:wacko:

I don't have a sweet tooth, but I love potato crisps/chips and onion dip.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Viking! that is temptation.... Oh well you can have it on your cheat days?
> 
> I am trying to stop my diet coke intake, however sometimes it is so bad in work that I crave it like mad, so I stopped taking money with me so I can´t buy it! I think the bubbly water is a good option, will buy that and try it.
> 
> Yes, very much so a temptation. My dear dad's modus operandi is to order some type of basket from Harry and David. So I'm assuming that is what is on the way. I will save the super delish cherries for my cheat day. I can't even put into words how delicious they are. Nothing like chocolate covered cherry bonbons. Just a dried cherry (probably coated in sugar) then covered in a thick layer of good chocolate. No goo. Soooooo good.
> 
> Cutting DC out of my diet was really hard. I cut out caffeine for the sake of TTC. I have slipped back into a nice tea a couple of times a week. Or a coffee if I'm really desperate. But I used to drink DC all the time. I love fizzy water so that helps.Click to expand...

Viking I really need to follow your good habits ,and boy I want. Chocolate covered cherry :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, if he didn't have to work he would also sleep until 1.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, I think it is girl scout cookie season. That is also an enormous temptation.... The samoas....... I can't even describe the love I feel for those.

Well now, I take back what I said about my sweet tooth...GS cookies are high on my list of loves.

I usually buy a year's worth of cookies and keep them in the freezer; one year, I bought 100 boxes.:blush: 25 is my limit now.

They have a new one called the Shout Out...dark chocolate Belgian style cookie...I think this one might do me in.:haha:

I only like chocolate on a GS cookie.


----------



## Sus09

I have cut down on diet coke but I am still drinking far too many cups of tea! I am trying to substitute them with mint tea and it seems to be working...

Dark Chocolate coated cherries... yum


----------



## Viking15

I know Despie, I will be dying to eat them too. I will have to practice my willpower. I usually have no temptations in the house. I have a half of a bag of chocolate chips in the house for making a south beach dessert when my chocolate craving gets really bad. There is cereal in the pantry for DH.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I think it is girl scout cookie season. That is also an enormous temptation.... The samoas....... I can't even describe the love I feel for those.
> 
> Well now, I take back what I said about my sweet tooth...GS cookies are high on my list of loves.
> 
> I usually buy a year's worth of cookies and keep them in the freezer; one year, I bought 100 boxes.:blush: 25 is my limit now.
> 
> They have a new one called the Shout Out...dark chocolate Belgian style cookie...I think this one might do me in.:haha:
> 
> I only like chocolate on a GS cookie.Click to expand...

Omg are u serious a years worth of cookies :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

I am hungry now!!! all that food talk...
I am having seasonal veg salad and a boiled egg for lunch... Not as appealing as the cookies and cherries....


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I know Despie, I will be dying to eat them too. I will have to practice my willpower. I usually have no temptations in the house. I have a half of a bag of chocolate chips in the house for making a south beach dessert when my chocolate craving gets really bad. There is cereal in the pantry for DH.

But am sure u deserve a treat now and again ,my problem is I have the biscuits in the house for the kids even thou I try and buy them the ones I don't like :dohh:And I adore white bread and bagels :nope:


----------



## Viking15

Sus, that salad is way healthier for you. Way to go for making better choices. 
Despie, maybe your whole family needs to make a change? It would be healthier for all of you and if it would help support you then that's also important. My DH used to throw a fit about the healthier food, but he still gets plenty of bad stuff on his own time. He certainly hasn't lost any weight.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Sus, that salad is way healthier for you. Way to go for making better choices.
> Despie, maybe your whole family needs to make a change? It would be healthier for all of you and if it would help support you then that's also important. My DH used to throw a fit about the healthier food, but he still gets plenty of bad stuff on his own time. He certainly hasn't lost any weight.

Maybe babes but my kids eat lots of fruit and veg and good dinners but they could eat more salad ,I also don't let them eat between meals unless it's fruit and we don't eat sweets ,none of my kids have fillings either but I think I comfort eat :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Dmom, I think it is girl scout cookie season. That is also an enormous temptation.... The samoas....... I can't even describe the love I feel for those.
> 
> Well now, I take back what I said about my sweet tooth...GS cookies are high on my list of loves.
> 
> I usually buy a year's worth of cookies and keep them in the freezer; one year, I bought 100 boxes.:blush: 25 is my limit now.
> 
> They have a new one called the Shout Out...dark chocolate Belgian style cookie...I think this one might do me in.:haha:
> 
> I only like chocolate on a GS cookie.Click to expand...

Hmmm. Just googled the Shout Out! It looks like the Biscoff Cookie that I'm so familiar with. If that is the case it should be delish.


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Sus, that salad is way healthier for you. Way to go for making better choices.
> Despie, maybe your whole family needs to make a change? It would be healthier for all of you and if it would help support you then that's also important. My DH used to throw a fit about the healthier food, but he still gets plenty of bad stuff on his own time. He certainly hasn't lost any weight.
> 
> Maybe babes but my kids eat lots of fruit and veg and good dinners but they could eat more salad ,I also don't let them eat between meals unless it's fruit and we don't eat sweets ,none of my kids have fillings either but I think I comfort eat :thumbup:Click to expand...

Comfort eating is hard to break. I still have rough moments when I turn to that. I worked on that with my therapist. I remember when my DH and I were separated and going thru all that emotional turmoil. He would call me and get me all upset. One time (I can't remember what happened now) he called and as soon as I hung up I drove straight to my favorite deli and ordered a slice of cake and sat and ate it in my car. That slice is big enough for three people. I just shoveled it right in. Then I hated myself afterward. My therapist said that is comfort eating and you need to figure out how to stop it. I don't really know how I stopped that. Maybe just being more conscious of it, and also stopping the vicious cycle of cravings. Determination helps too.


----------



## dachsundmom

The doctor said that in order for N to lose weight, he had to figure out what type of eater he was....he's a constant eater and he eats large portions. If there are sweets in the house, forget it.

DD and I are more grazers, we never miss a meal, but we never clean our plates either.

My DD will not eat any fruit or any raw vegetable.:nope:


----------



## Viking15

It's amazing the things I confess on here.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Maybe not cake in the car, but I think we have all been there before...I have spent my fair share of time, eating Taco Bell at 2 am.:blush:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Maybe not cake in the car, but I think we have all been there before...I have spent my fair share of time, eating Taco Bell at 2 am.:blush:

I remember the desperation I felt. I needed that cake so badly. It is a horrible feeling. I was in such emotional pain. And then the guilt afterward made it even worse.


----------



## Sus09

Viking, as Dmom says we have all been there, mine is any bread/pastry based savory... sausage rolls for example... Comfort eating, difficult to break.

That is interesting, about the type of eater that you are... I am comfort eater... and l do tend to clean my plate, my OH is the same, he eats loads, and even eats other people´s leftovers (mine or his brothers) Greedy, and if there is chocolate in the house he eats it all. He likes high carb / red meat meals, pasta and sauce etc. However he is quite sllim, lucky thing!! 

I do prefer veg, fruit, white meats and fish... however bread and pastries drive me wild!:nope:

:haha::haha::haha: I have just realized we are talking healthy eating in most threads:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an issue for me, and she is not nearly as bad as your mom.


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxx


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Maybe not cake in the car, but I think we have all been there before...I have spent my fair share of time, eating Taco Bell at 2 am.:blush:
> 
> I remember the desperation I felt. I needed that cake so badly. It is a horrible feeling. I was in such emotional pain. And then the guilt afterward made it even worse.Click to expand...

Oh yeah, the after feeling is awful! :nope:


----------



## Viking15

I know. I think we are driving poor Dmom crazy. :wacko: you can blame it on new year's resolutions. :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Xxxxxx

Edited!

I just find amazing how with different stressful situation we seem to control everything by eating! And how difficult it is dealing with that:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, you aren't driving me crazy at all! I actually like reading this stuff, bc a BFP is not a license to eat.:thumbup: 

A little extra, ok...but I still need to watch it.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom?


----------



## dachsundmom

I feared an eating disorder with S...this is why I have never been to restrictive on her food choices. I never wanted to have her feel like food = control.

My pediatrician told me the worst thing I could do, was 'force' her to clean her plate, bc a healthy child won't starve themselves and I should always listen to her, when she told me she wasn't hungry or if she was full already.


----------



## Sus09

Sorry Dmom lol:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sus, it is powerful stuff.


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an issue for me, and she is not nearly as bad as your mom.
> 
> Grrrr I just did a long post and dd added some letters :haha:Yes I def think so as sometimes wen she beat on me she bought me sweets after and my granny always put on the kettle and made cakes during a stressful situation ,also wen my uncle abused me he brought me to the shop afterwards ,so I guess it's gotta be something to do with it and please don't feel sorry for me ladies as I have made a new and wonderful life for myself and try to avoid my family except for my brother and sometimes my sister :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Super :hugs: Despie. I can only imagine. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why are you girls apologizing to me? I'm the one who's 'technically' in the wrong forum, lol.


----------



## Sus09

I guess that a food disorder is a big fear for every single parent, that would be one of my fears as well.


----------



## Sus09

LOL no you are not!!!!!!!!!1

All this food talk lol


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an
> 
> It's ok really ,I feel much better now talking about it ,thank you but yes that's why I comfort eat ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> I feared an eating disorder with S...this is why I have never been to restrictive on her food choices. I never wanted to have her feel like food = control.
> 
> My pediatrician told me the worst thing I could do, was 'force' her to clean her plate, bc a healthy child won't starve themselves and I should always listen to her, when she told me she wasn't hungry or if she was full already.

You've done a great job with her Dmom. She sounds like a very good kid, despite the door incident. Food is tricky. My mom definitely created the feelings of guilt. But she is the one who would make dessert five times a week. There were always made from scratch goodies around. The woman has a recipe box anyone would envy. Honestly, if I don't have complete control I have no control at all. I don't know how to fix that.


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Why are you girls apologizing to me? I'm the one who's 'technically' in the wrong forum, lol.

I don't think you are in the wrong forum. We are friends here. We need to support each other even if we aren't blessed to be on the same timeline. :friends:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Why are you girls apologizing to me? I'm the one who's 'technically' in the wrong forum, lol.

:growlmad::gun::gun::angelnot::ninja::ninja::juggle::muaha::muaha:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an issue for me, and she is not nearly as bad as your mom.
> 
> Grrrr I just did a long post and dd added some letters :haha:Yes I def think so as sometimes wen she beat on me she bought me sweets after and my granny always put on the kettle and made cakes during a stressful situation ,also wen my uncle abused me he brought me to the shop afterwards ,so I guess it's gotta be something to do with it and please don't feel sorry for me ladies as I have made a new and wonderful life for myself and try to avoid my family except for my brother and sometimes my sister :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Super :hugs: Despie. I can only imagine. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok really ,I feel much better now talking about it ,thank you but yes that's why I comfort eat ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I just want to hug you and try to make it all better Despie. That is a very complex association with food.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an issue for me, a
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Sus09

I second what Viking says. There is a complex association with food.

My mother has not changed, she still calls me fat and buys me clothes 2 sizes bigger than mine.I had to learn to ignore it as it was driving me insane. I guess there is where my comfort eating comes from, sort of going against my mum!


----------



## Indigo77

T......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, in your own time.


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, do you think some of your comfort eating comes from the issue with your mom? I know my relationship with my mom is a bit of an issue for me, and she is not nearly as bad as your mom.
> 
> Grrrr I just did a long post and dd added some letters :haha:Yes I def think so as sometimes wen she beat on me she bought me sweets after and my granny always put on the kettle and made cakes during a stressful situation ,also wen my uncle abused me he brought me to the shop afterwards ,so I guess it's gotta be something to do with it and please don't feel sorry for me ladies as I have made a new and wonderful life for myself and try to avoid my family except for my brother and sometimes my sister :t humbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Super :hugs: Despie. I can only imagine. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It's ok really ,I feel much better now talking about it ,thank you but yes that's why I comfort eat ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just want to hug you and try to make it all better Despie. That is a very complex association with food.Click to expand...
> 
> I know and I have been offered counselling I guess one day I will accept it and maybe be able to sort out my food issues ,bless u babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Lovely, I told you on my thread, you are beautiful and don´t let your mother or anyone to tell you otherwise! I so understand how you feel hunni.


----------



## Viking15

It's so hard to live up to your mother's expectations. I know my mom means well, but she could take a couple of tips from the positive reinforcement playbook.


----------



## Garnet

Wow, talking about our eating disorders this morning. I've decided that I like food to much and that if I want a baby that the only way to get one is to lose weight. I struggle with eating and exersising and not seeing the stupid scale not going down. I'm a grazer too and unfortuneatley I graze too much with snacks. Been cutting that down too. That was why I was so depressed a few weeks ago. I really associated my MC with my weight for some reason.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I second what Viking says. There is a complex association with food.
> 
> My mother has not changed, she still calls me fat and buys me clothes 2 sizes bigger than mine.I had to learn to ignore it as it was driving me insane. I guess there is where my comfort eating comes from, sort of going against my mum!

I guess our mums all have a Lot to answer for which is why I try to be the best mum I can ,that's all we can do :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It's so sad here today....:cry::cry::cry:

:hug: to you all.....:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh poor Inidi and Dmom...

:hug::hug: to you both as well!


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I think you are the best mum and that we all need to take lessons from you. You are the baby whisperer. You are also a sweet and supportive friend. You are a lovely person indeed. Always ready with your shoulder for us to cry on and a hug or a joke to cheer us. We love you!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> It's so sad here today....:cry::cry::cry:
> 
> :hug: to you all.....:hug::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:

Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Ok let's talk happy talk Keeks is back :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:She is


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I think you are the best mum and that we all need to take lessons from you. You are the baby whisperer. You are also a sweet and supportive friend. You are a lovely person indeed. Always ready with your shoulder for us to cry on and a hug or a joke to cheer us. We love you!

Omg I think that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me :cry::cry::cry:Love u all too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

We are definitely doing some exploring. It's good to talk about it with people that understand where I am coming from. It's nice to have a place to talk about it. It's kind of a taboo subject.


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Despie, I think you are the best mum and that we all need to take lessons from you. You are the baby whisperer. You are also a sweet and supportive friend. You are a lovely person indeed. Always ready with your shoulder for us to cry on and a hug or a joke to cheer us. We love you!
> 
> Omg I think that's the nicest thing anyone has ever said to me :cry::cry::cry:Love u all too :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

And it is nothing but the God's honest truth.


----------



## Indigo77

Keeks needs to learn how to knit to keep her hands busy so she can remain smoke free. She is going to make each of us a blankie...:happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Keeks needs to learn how to knit to keep her hands busy so she can remain smoke free. She is going to make each of us a blankie...:happydance:

:thumbup::thumbup::happydance:
:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> We are definitely doing some exploring. It's good to talk about it with people that understand where I am coming from. It's nice to have a place to talk about it. It's kind of a taboo subject.

Yes, true! :thumbup:

Despie you are an example to follow, I second what Viking said:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: All true and we love you loads


----------



## Viking15

Garnet said:


> Wow, talking about our eating disorders this morning. I've decided that I like food to much and that if I want a baby that the only way to get one is to lose weight. I struggle with eating and exersising and not seeing the stupid scale not going down. I'm a grazer too and unfortuneatley I graze too much with snacks. Been cutting that down too. That was why I was so depressed a few weeks ago. I really associated my MC with my weight for some reason.

I really doubt your weight could cause and MC. I think it can cause problems with hormones and ovulation, but cause a MC? I haven't heard of that. 
:hugs: sweetheart. Don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow, talking about our eating disorders this morning. I've decided that I like food to much and that if I want a baby that the only way to get one is to lose weight. I struggle with eating and exersising and not seeing the stupid scale not going down. I'm a grazer too and unfortuneatley I graze too much with snacks. Been cutting that down too. That was why I was so depressed a few weeks ago. I really associated my MC with my weight for some reason.
> 
> I really doubt your weight could cause and MC. I think it can cause problems with hormones and ovulation, but cause a MC? I haven't heard of that.
> :hugs: sweetheart. Don't beat yourself up.Click to expand...

Yeah I know that now but when you are have post baby blues, you find anything to beat yourself up. I'm better now and that is because I exersised after having the baby. The endorphins helped with the baby blues...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Keeks needs to learn how to knit to keep her hands busy so she can remain smoke free. She is going to make each of us a blankie...:happydance:

:happydance::happydance:Omg I love blankets ,thanks Keeks :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow, talking about our eating disorders this morning. I've decided that I like food to much and that if I want a baby that the only way to get one is to lose weight. I struggle with eating and exersising and not seeing the stupid scale not going down. I'm a grazer too and unfortuneatley I graze too much with snacks. Been cutting that down too. That was why I was so depressed a few weeks ago. I really associated my MC with my weight for some reason.
> 
> I really doubt your weight could cause and MC. I think it can cause problems with hormones and ovulation, but cause a MC? I haven't heard of that.
> :hugs: sweetheart. Don't beat yourself up.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi:
Afternoon ladies! Just been catching up on here...sending out massive :hug: to all you amazing ladies. I have missed you :cry:.
Lol, I might very well take up knitting. Or something crafty at least. My mum was a talented knitter, she made me monkey from the PG Tips ad and it looks identical. It took her ages and she had to send away for the wool but it's amazing. I don't think I'll ever be able to knit like that so I hope y'all don't mind your blankies with holes in :blush::haha:.

Still not smoking but I think I am addicted to the fruity gum :nope:. The house sale's still going through :thumbup:. I'm joining sus and despie's diet club. The furries are all well, no poos in strange places. First week back at work was ok but tiring :sleep:. And that's my AFM. Oh, and AF is on her way :growlmad:. I know this because I have been craving Seabrooks crisps. 

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!


----------



## LLbean

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d. i was up at the crack of dawn too :hugs::hugs::hugs: my body really doesn't differentiate the weekdays from the weekend :dohh:
> 
> best of luck viking! :happydance:
> 
> mm - lovely news about your scan.:hugs:
> 
> ll - if girls are trains what are the boys like?

Boys sound like galloping horses



Viking15 said:


> Sus, I have seen an improvement with my sugar cravings since I stopped drinking diet coke. I used to drink it like water. Now I drink sparkling water when I'm craving something bubbly. I still have small bits of things with artificial sweeteners, but try to reach for fruit when I'm craving something sweet.
> I think my dad ordered us a sweets basket for valentine's day. Uhoh. I got an email from the company that something is coming. This is going to be diet derailment. I will try my favorite things but the rest will go with DH to work. The chocolate covered dried cherries are to die for.

Be strong Viking! hehehe



Garnet said:


> Wow, talking about our eating disorders this morning. I've decided that I like food to much and that if I want a baby that the only way to get one is to lose weight. I struggle with eating and exersising and not seeing the stupid scale not going down. I'm a grazer too and unfortuneatley I graze too much with snacks. Been cutting that down too. That was why I was so depressed a few weeks ago. I really associated my MC with my weight for some reason.

I also blamed my NOT getting pregnant on weight...I got pregnant after the HCG diet and well...that didn't last 



keekeesaurus said:


> :hi:
> Afternoon ladies! Just been catching up on here...sending out massive :hug: to all you amazing ladies. I have missed you :cry:.
> Lol, I might very well take up knitting. Or something crafty at least. My mum was a talented knitter, she made me monkey from the PG Tips ad and it looks identical. It took her ages and she had to send away for the wool but it's amazing. I don't think I'll ever be able to knit like that so I hope y'all don't mind your blankies with holes in :blush::haha:.
> 
> Still not smoking but I think I am addicted to the fruity gum :nope:. The house sale's still going through :thumbup:. I'm joining sus and despie's diet club. The furries are all well, no poos in strange places. First week back at work was ok but tiring :sleep:. And that's my AFM. Oh, and AF is on her way :growlmad:. I know this because I have been craving Seabrooks crisps.
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely weekend!

Hi Keeks!

Despie I have to agree with the ladies here YOU ARE BEAUTIFUL :flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey lots of :hug: needed all round and T and nats your charts are both looking good :thumbup:

Xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Is a Seabrooks crisp a potato chip?


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Is a Seabrooks crisp a potato chip?

:thumbup:

And very nice ones too - in fact I haven't had them for ages. They used to have that brand in our vending machine where I used to work and I would sometimes have a couple of packets a day :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

NS sent me some UK crisps and I was stunned at how little the bags were...I sent her some from the States and she said the bag was huge. I told her I could eat that bag in one sitting.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf llbean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Keeks so sorry af is on he way ::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> NS sent me some UK crisps and I was stunned at how little the bags were...I sent her some from the States and she said the bag was huge. I told her I could eat that bag in one sitting.:blush:

I know they are only 25 grammes and most of it is air :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks needs to learn how to knit to keep her hands busy so she can remain smoke free. She is going to make each of us a blankie...:happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Omg I love blankets ,thanks Keeks :haha:Click to expand...

OMG Keeks, careful what you promise! We all want blankies now :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha: 

I am working on the diet today Keeks. Just doing a lot of research with good nutritional foods and recipes for us to have. 



Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> NS sent me some UK crisps and I was stunned at how little the bags were...I sent her some from the States and she said the bag was huge. I told her I could eat that bag in one sitting.:blush:
> 
> I know they are only 25 grammes and most of it is air :haha:Click to expand...

I do remember the size of the crisps bags when I went to see my mother in Texas, I remember by grandfather all shocked, standing by a supermarket isle looking at the size of things :haha: I thought it was cool, less trips to the shop to get the groceries :blush:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks needs to learn how to knit to keep her hands busy so she can remain smoke free. She is going to make each of us a blankie...:happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Omg I love blankets ,thanks Keeks :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> OMG Keeks, careful what you promise! We all want blankies now :happydance::happydance::happydance::haha:
> 
> I am working on the diet today Keeks. Just doing a lot of research with good nutritional foods and recipes for us to have.Click to expand...

You may all get blankies when you are OAPs. To put over your knees and keep you warm. That's how long it will take me :haha:.

Sus, you're amazing, thank you for doing that! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

OAP?


----------



## keekeesaurus

Indigo77 said:


> OAP?

Old Age Pensioner :haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,:happydance:Had another temp rise today :)am getting really nervous about testing ,but am def leaving it till after valentines day as I couldn't cope with the disappointment :thumbup:So I have a kids birthday party to attend today so am up two hours before I get kids up to make top hats ,rice krispie buns and two loaves of sandwiches :thumbup:Kids going to Sunday school first then we are heading off ,so I won't b around much till late afternoon plus it's ironing day :sleep:the rugby match was cancelled yesterday afternoon due to the bad weather and oh was in an awful strop :haha:Grow up man :haha:How's everyone else today ,Happy Sunday everyone :flower::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning despie! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds like you have another busy day! Nice temp rise there :thumbup:. Your chart's looking good - FXd and much :dust: to you my lovely. Yum yum rice krispie buns, I haven't had those in ages. 

Morning everyone! :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm up far too early for a Sunday thanks to the kittehs :growlmad:. I may just go back to bed for an hour :sleep:. I keep trying to explain to them that Sundays are for lie ins but they just don't get it.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning despie! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds like you have another busy day! Nice temp rise there :thumbup:. Your chart's looking good - FXd and much :dust: to you my lovely. Yum yum rice krispie buns, I haven't had those in ages.
> 
> Morning everyone! :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm up far too early for a Sunday thanks to the kittehs :growlmad:. I may just go back to bed for an hour :sleep:. I keep trying to explain to them that Sundays are for lie ins but they just don't get it.

Thanks babes ,heeheehee silly kittens ,:haha:Have a great day ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Despie!!!! ive been stalking your chart......looking very good i must say!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you honey!!!!! How is everybody else today? xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Despie!!!! ive been stalking your chart......looking very good i must say!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you honey!!!!! How is everybody else today? xxxxxxxxxx

Thanks babes ,hope it doesn't let me down :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Despie!!!! ive been stalking your chart......looking very good i must say!!!!! Keeping everything crossed for you honey!!!!! How is everybody else today? xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Thanks babes ,hope it doesn't let me down :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I have a good feeling this month for you!!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Helo ladies!

T your chart looks amazing, I am so excited for you! You and Suma gotta give me good news this month! :hugs::hugs::kiss:[-o&lt;

My OH was not happy that the Rugby was cancelled either:haha:
Wales is playing today so a couple of hours of peace for me :haha: Unless Wales looses :dohh::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie thinking of you. I hope and pray this is the month for you!!!! XOXOX


----------



## Indigo77

T......
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie, your chart is looking fab. Be strong. Wait it out for a bit. No POAS yet. I hope I learned my lesson from last cycle. I am going to try really hard to wait it out this time myself. 
Ok, off to clean...


----------



## Desperado167

Am def not testing early ,it's Wednesday or Thursday for me :thumbup:Thanks ladies hope I don't let u all down :haha:well home from party and it was wonderful ,bouncy castles football tabletennis badminton for an hour then tea and buns Sandwiches and crisps ,kids had a ball ,oh watching the rugby and am struggling to get my ironing board out :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Can I ask cause I don't know anything about charts or temps.. If you have arise in temp does that mean that Despite is pregnant? IF SO THIS WOULD BE EXCITING NEWS.


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, higher temps are an increased chance of pregnancy I guess and despies chart looks super good :happydance: I am very excited!! And I think you seemed more relaxed over O time if I remember :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Am def not testing early ,it's Wednesday or Thursday for me :thumbup:Thanks ladies hope I don't let u all down :haha:well home from party and it was wonderful ,bouncy castles football tabletennis badminton for an hour then tea and buns Sandwiches and crisps ,kids had a ball ,oh watching the rugby and am struggling to get my ironing board out :haha:

oh i love bouncy castles. move over kids and let me on!!!!! :blush:

busy cooking roast chicken sunday dinner but i thought i'd pop on and say hi, i'm absolutely starving! why is it that it always takes ages to cook and then 5 seconds to eat it. :growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, Despie's temp rise after her mid LH phase dip could indicate her chart is going tri-phasic. It is super to see that, and it gives us hope! 
Despie, it has nothing to do with letting us down. We are all just cheering you on! :friends:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Garnet, Despie's temp rise after her mid LH phase dip could indicate her chart is going tri-phasic. It is super to see that, and it gives us hope!
> Despie, it has nothing to do with letting us down. We are all just cheering you on! :friends:

I know babes ,thanks for explaining that for garnet ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

Where have u been ?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hi:

Hi indigo ,:flower::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Evening Ladies!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We went shopping at one of those warehouse stores...I hate them, but they are cheaper on things like paper towels and toilet paper. We just buy bulk and keep it in the basement.


----------



## Indigo77

Costco?


----------



## dachsundmom

I wish...Sam's.:wacko: Costco is over an hour away and I didn't feel like making the drive today. Sam's is outside of YS.


----------



## Desperado167

My oh loves those stores ,we have a place called home bargains and my oh could seriously spend all day in it ,I hate cheap shops :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

For baby stuff, it is definitely cheaper than most places, but I hate going there. And, the fact that nothing gets bagged, just pisses me off ever more.


----------



## Indigo77

Did you get anything baby-related?

I feel like i'm nesting early, or something. I want everything done and ready so i don't have to think about it anymore.

T....Did you BF all your babies?


----------



## dachsundmom

You know, I almost started buying diapers today, but decided I was tempting fate too much...and, since we are hoping to move, I didn't want to have to relocate the stuff.

I am going to talk to the buyer's broker in my office building this week and see if he can start lining stuff up for us...normally, I would do this myself, to save on the commission, but I just can't be bothered.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Did you get anything baby-related?
> 
> I feel like i'm nesting early, or something. I want everything done and ready so i don't have to think about it anymore.
> 
> T....Did you BF all your babies?

I bf my eldest and my son for around a year but the other two girls just several weeks as they weren't getting enough of me and needed the formula ,and I was feeding them every half hour ,I loved bf but I wouldn't be forcing it down someone's throat ,it's wot keeps you and the l.o happy that matters ,are u considering giving it a go ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:If I ever have another l.o I will def try to bf first :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :nope::nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Did you get anything baby-related?
> 
> I feel like i'm nesting early, or something. I want everything done and ready so i don't have to think about it anymore.
> 
> T....Did you BF all your babies?
> 
> I bf my eldest and my son for around a year but the other two girls just several weeks as they weren't getting enough of me and needed the formula ,and I was feeding them every half hour ,I loved bf but I wouldn't be forcing it down someone's throat ,it's wot keeps you and the l.o happy that matters ,are u considering giving it a go ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:If I ever have another l.o I will def try to bf first :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

No, not longterm, but I keep reading that just a little bit in the beginning is better than nothing. I would like to at least feed him the colostrom if I can...


----------



## Garnet

Indigo, 
I bf all my babies. D1 was only for 6 months. S1 3 weeks {it was too hard) D2 10 mths and she weaned herself. S2 I bf him the longest until 13 the months. Honestly it was easier than dealing with bottles my last one. I 'm a advocate of BF if it fits your lifestyle. I just want to warn you that if you let him bf the colostrom it will bring in you milk and then you could get engourghed. That hurts like a bitch too. I have friends that don't bf but they pump the breastmilk. I did that and bf with d2. What ever you choose, I'm sure the baby will be fine if you don't breastfeed or not.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, I agree, most antibodies etc get passed to baby via colostrum. Do what feels best for you ...I was fine weaning my daughter off...especially since I had to pump all the time anyway (that lazy ass LOL)


----------



## Indigo77

Should I just pump then? Would I still get engorged?


----------



## LLbean

You get engorged (in my opinion) if you are bf lots and then stop suddenly. I think if you slowly make the transition you would be fine


----------



## Butterfly67

*Goes off to google colostrum* :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> *Goes off to google colostrum* :dohh:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo if u wean your son gradually of the breast u will be fine ,ie gradually introduce the bottle one bottle one day then two the next etc until u are maybe only feeding him at bedtime which to me was the best time of settling my :baby:Good luck babes and can I please say it again dont worry as at the end of the day it's wots best for you and baby ,don't put any pressure on yourself go with the flow ,everything will fit into place ,I promise ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d :hugs::hugs::hugs: only a few more days to go! :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

beast feeding :wacko::wacko::wacko: not sure about that! i think i'll make the decision when the time comes and it depends on the baby as well doesn't it.

i was bottle (SMA formula) fed in the 70's and i turned out alright (well at least i think i have :haha:)


----------



## sumatwsimit

hahaha. i meant breast feeding, although beast feeding sounds about right too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,happy Monday ,its way too early to be up and my two youngest are still asleep but the other ones have school so am not getting a lie in till Thursday :dohh:But I will go back to bed and read for a bit ,:thumbup:Had a tiny drop today but my temp is still over 80 and I just want to test now but am trying to hold out till Wednesday.not really feeling anything anymore but we will see ,............how's everyone else doing?is it still snowing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d :hugs::hugs::hugs: only a few more days to go! :dust::dust::dust:

Hi babes ,sorry I went back to bed ,feeling a bit off ,head so sore and a bit shaky ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> hahaha. i meant breast feading, although beast feeding sounds about right too :thumbup:

:haha::haha::haha:For sure our kids can be little beasts :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning d :hugs::hugs::hugs: only a few more days to go! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi babes ,sorry I went back to bed ,feeling a bit off ,head so sore and a bit shaky ,:nope:Click to expand...

doesn't sound good, take it easy this afternoon. :hugs::hugs::hugs:xxx


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Should I just pump then? Would I still get engorged?

It just depends on the person and how they react to it. Sometimes it takes a week for the real milk to come in. I thought you were thinking just BF a few days, just for clostrum. I was a cow with udders with my first one. I know alot of people that don't want to bf but want baby to breast milk so they pump but the supply of milk depends on the situation. Some women don't produce enough milk so they have to supplement. Some will produce excess milk supply and some will regulate their milk supply right away. You will have to see...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning d :hugs::hugs::hugs: only a few more days to go! :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Hi babes ,sorry I went back to bed ,feeling a bit off ,head so sore and a bit shaky ,:nope:Click to expand...

Hope you feel better!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Aw Despie, I hope you are feeling better. 
The BF talk is interesting. No one has ever really talked about it with me before. I definitely want to do it and would be disappointed if it didn't work out, but that, like so many other things with babies, is out of my control.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Aw Despie, I hope you are feeling better.
> The BF talk is interesting. No one has ever really talked about it with me before. I definitely want to do it and would be disappointed if it didn't work out, but that, like so many other things with babies, is out of my control.

Me either babes none of my family bf and they were a bit disgusted about it :nope:But I loved it and was really lucky to able to do it :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Despie your chart still looks great so don't worry about that tiny drop :hugs:

Hi everyone!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Should I just pump then? Would I still get engorged?
> 
> It just depends on the person and how they react to it. Sometimes it takes a week for the real milk to come in. I thought you were thinking just BF a few days, just for clostrum. I was a cow with udders with my first one. I know alot of people that don't want to bf but want baby to breast milk so they pump but the supply of milk depends on the situation. Some women don't produce enough milk so they have to supplement. Some will produce excess milk supply and some will regulate their milk supply right away. You will have to see...Click to expand...

Yes, i just want to feed him the colostrum....


----------



## Indigo77

T....feeling shaky, the ketchup smells awful.....Hmmmmmm.....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....feeling shaky, the ketchup smells awful.....Hmmmmmm.....

Heeheehee ,I wish................


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Should I just pump then? Would I still get engorged?
> 
> It just depends on the person and how they react to it. Sometimes it takes a week for the real milk to come in. I thought you were thinking just BF a few days, just for clostrum. I was a cow with udders with my first one. I know alot of people that don't want to bf but want baby to breast milk so they pump but the supply of milk depends on the situation. Some women don't produce enough milk so they have to supplement. Some will produce excess milk supply and some will regulate their milk supply right away. You will have to see...Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, i just want to feed him the colostrum....Click to expand...

Well any stimulation of the nipple ie feeding will bring in your breast milk and it can take from 2 to 7 days. You can't really pump colostrum so you have to nurse him every two to three to hours or depending on his feeding habit. If you just want to feed him just colostrum then you have to instruct the nurses about your decision not to go on with the BF or pumping of the breast milk . They then can give you some pills that will dry up your milk supply otherwise you will have lots of milk in your boobies and be engorged. In my case with my oldest son, I only bf for about 3 weeks and back then I had to bind my boobs to stop the milk from coming in. Mind you that was thirty some years ago... Also at the hospital a lactation specialist will come around and help you with all that information about BF or Not...


----------



## Jax41

Hi girls! :hi:

T, Viking, Butterfly, Dmom, Indigo, Garnet, Sus, Keeks, LL :hugs::hugs: coming your way :thumbup:xXx

I have a confession, I had a few wines Fri and Sat and I don't think it's done my chart any favours :blush: but on the good side I've had a few shags, and.....wait for it...the longed for chat with DH and I'm still standing! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling a good bit better but still feel a bit sick and it's def a viral infection As my dd had it a few days ago .am excited for valentines tomorrow,anyone bought their hubbies anything ?:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

T glad you are feeling a bit better :thumbup:

Jax, tell us all about the chat lol! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## Sus09

Hello T, Nice to hear you are feeling better!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, The chat!!!!!!!!!!!!! I want to know! :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hi girls! :hi:
> 
> T, Viking, Butterfly, Dmom, Indigo, Garnet, Sus, Keeks, LL :hugs::hugs: coming your way :thumbup:xXx
> 
> I have a confession, I had a few wines Fri and Sat and I don't think it's done my chart any favours :blush: but on the good side I've had a few shags, and.....wait for it...the longed for chat with DH and I'm still standing! :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:U got your first crosshairs ,am so happy for you ,well done babes and a few shags :haha:Good girl :hugs:Nie tell us all we have waited soooooo long .xxxx


----------



## Viking15

yes yes! Spill it!!!!!!! 
:happydance: crosshairs!!!


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Hi girls! :hi:
> 
> T, Viking, Butterfly, Dmom, Indigo, Garnet, Sus, Keeks, LL :hugs::hugs: coming your way :thumbup:xXx
> 
> I have a confession, I had a few wines Fri and Sat and I don't think it's done my chart any favours :blush: but on the good side I've had a few shags, and.....wait for it...the longed for chat with DH and I'm still standing! :happydance:

Good job! Wine does a body good!!!:thumbup::flower::winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, so you know I'm a 'charting virgin' what exactly IS cross hairs?????? :shrug:

Sat night, we were talking over dinner about babies (other peoples of course) and I just blurted it, I so want one and I want one with you, help me. I told him where I'd got to with the Dr's etc and he said he'll go for a test, in his words 'I've only got to wank in a pot haven't I?' I went for the 'it's got to be me and not you line' (because genuinely I think it is) and he was absolutely fine, didn't get cross, didn't moan, just told me he loved me and he knows it's what will make me happy and complete so he'll do it.......daft I know I feel like I've got a BFP already :cloud9::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Feeling a good bit better but still feel a bit sick and it's def a viral infection As my dd had it a few days ago .am excited for valentines tomorrow,anyone bought their hubbies anything ?:kiss:

No nothing for V Day!!! I'm a grinch. I was thinking of getting some Valentine donuts but I don't know! See how I feel tomorrow. I was kinda excited because the door rang and this guy had a bouquet from Edible fruit bouquets and I thought my cheap husband had broken down and bought me something nice for once for Valentines day. Nope the guy wanted me to hold on to them for the neighbor delivery in my fridge. I told him I didn't have the room which was true...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay, so you know I'm a 'charting virgin' what exactly IS cross hairs?????? :shrug:
> 
> Sat night, we were talking over dinner about babies (other peoples of course) and I just blurted it, I so want one and I want one with you, help me. I told him where I'd got to with the Dr's etc and he said he'll go for a test, in his words 'I've only got to wank in a pot haven't I?' I went for the 'it's got to be me and not you line' (because genuinely I think it is) and he was absolutely fine, didn't get cross, didn't moan, just told me he loved me and he knows it's what will make me happy and complete so he'll do it.......daft I know I feel like I've got a BFP already :cloud9::haha:

O jax :cry::cry::cry:I am so fucking happy for you I am literally bawling my eyes out ,I love u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling a good bit better but still feel a bit sick and it's def a viral infection As my dd had it a few days ago .am excited for valentines tomorrow,anyone bought their hubbies anything ?:kiss:
> 
> No nothing for V Day!!! I'm a grinch. I was thinking of getting some Valentine donuts but I don't know! See how I feel tomorrow. I was kinda excited because the door rang and this guy had a bouquet from Edible fruit bouquets and I thought my cheap husband had broken down and bought me something nice for once for Valentines day. Nope the guy wanted me to hold on to them for the neighbor delivery in my fridge. I told him I didn't have the room which was true...:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

Aww that's awful ,gutted for you ,wish I could send u something o well here's a Hug (((((((())))))))


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Jax :happydance::happydance::wohoo::wohoo::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Aww thanks! :hugs: I asked him if he would ring his Dr to find out the procedure and he said yea, but I always make his appointments (just a man thing, he would never do it otherwise) so I'm home tomorrow I'll ring them then and find out what he's got to do....


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Okay, so you know I'm a 'charting virgin' what exactly IS cross hairs?????? :shrug:
> 
> Sat night, we were talking over dinner about babies (other peoples of course) and I just blurted it, I so want one and I want one with you, help me. I told him where I'd got to with the Dr's etc and he said he'll go for a test, in his words 'I've only got to wank in a pot haven't I?' I went for the 'it's got to be me and not you line' (because genuinely I think it is) and he was absolutely fine, didn't get cross, didn't moan, just told me he loved me and he knows it's what will make me happy and complete so he'll do it.......daft I know I feel like I've got a BFP already :cloud9::haha:

Jax, I am so happy for you!! :happydance::happydance::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: 

This is fantastic news!!!


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> Okay, so you know I'm a 'charting virgin' what exactly IS cross hairs?????? :shrug:
> 
> Sat night, we were talking over dinner about babies (other peoples of course) and I just blurted it, I so want one and I want one with you, help me. I told him where I'd got to with the Dr's etc and he said he'll go for a test, in his words 'I've only got to wank in a pot haven't I?' I went for the 'it's got to be me and not you line' (because genuinely I think it is) and he was absolutely fine, didn't get cross, didn't moan, just told me he loved me and he knows it's what will make me happy and complete so he'll do it.......daft I know I feel like I've got a BFP already :cloud9::haha:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: so happy for you!!!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet, so sorry :hugs: ...but maybe he will surprise you tomorrow...fingers crossed!!!


----------



## Jax41

Girls, I can't thank you enough y'know for being there for me. You've listened to me moan, whinge, beat my chest over this time and time again, you've got bored hearing it as I've got bored writing it and I know this is just a little step in the grand scheme of things in having a little :baby: but it's a flipping MASSIVE one for me. The relief I have felt since talking to him has been ENORMOUS I can't tell you, well it was either that or the wine :winkwink::haha::flower:


----------



## Jax41

So what is the 'cross hairs' thing please? I never bothered to OPK this cycle either, I've had to a totally f*** it attitude to be honest :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Girls, I can't thank you enough y'know for being there for me. You've listened to me moan, whinge, beat my chest over this time and time again, you've got bored hearing it as I've got bored writing it and I know this is just a little step in the grand scheme of things in having a little :baby: but it's a flipping MASSIVE one for me. The relief I have felt since talking to him has been ENORMOUS I can't tell you, well it was either that or the wine :winkwink::haha::flower:

U have never bored us :growlmad:This has made my day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> So what is the 'cross hairs' thing please? I never bothered to OPK this cycle either, I've had to a totally f*** it attitude to be honest :blush:

U get the cross hairs after u have o and had three consecutive temp rises :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

And jax u also timed it lovely the day before o and the day after ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

T, thanks so much :hugs: but I've driven myself nuts over this let alone all of you :haha:

Right, so the x hairs actually mean that you 'have' O'd whereas the OPK just detects that you 'could'?

Hey my timing was purely coincidental, I really haven't paid a lot of attention this cycle, I was more determined to remember to take my blasted temp each morning!!!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??

Am feeling much better ,


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??
> 
> Am feeling much better ,I got my oh another rugby ticket for v day plus a mrs browns boys tshirt and a massive card and some rose petals to put on the stairs :haha::haha:Just because he hates all that slushy stuff :blush:Click to expand...

I like it!! :haha: I'm sure he will be made up with the rugby ticket T :thumbup: Mine hates the slushy stuff too, in fact we don't really do V day, but I did find my avatar pic on a card and got it for him because it will make him laugh!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??
> 
> Am feeling much better ,I got my oh another rugby ticket for v day plus a mrs browns boys tshirt and a massive card and some rose petals to put on the stairs :haha::haha:Just because he hates all that slushy stuff :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it!! :haha: I'm sure he will be made up with the rugby ticket T :thumbup: Mine hates the slushy stuff too, in fact we don't really do V day, but I did find my avatar pic on a card and got it for him because it will make him laugh!!Click to expand...

:haha::thumbup:Yea he's going to the match with my brother ,am testing on Wednesday jax but am itching to just get it over with now ,am not really holding out much hope thou :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sending N to flight simulation school...he needs a hobby and I need him out of my house.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I am sending N to flight simulation school...he needs a hobby and I need him out of my house.:haha:

Sounds fab ,my oh would love that :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi everyone! :hi:

My OH can't even be bothered about our anniversary--never mind v day. He says there is only one important day in life and that is the day we die :saywhat: WTF? 

Jax I am so happy for you--yay! :yipee: I know what you mean about feeling as if it was a bfp when you've been on your own for so long and having to keep everything secret what a relief to finally have support!

I too finally got the nerve to discuss having another baby with OH and it did not end well :cry::cry: He says he is too old, tired, it would be selfish to dd, possible health issues etc I tuned him out after that, all I kept hearing was no baby :nope: then he had the nerve to say I was being selfish and mean torturing him because he had already made peace with himself on (His) decision to not have anymore children a few years ago WTF?? My OH is the practical/logical kind who thinks too much and worries about statistics so I think his main issue (although he will not admit it) is possbility of problems. So here I sit month after month praying for a miracle (we don't prevent but he avoids if he thinks I'm too in the mood iykwim) I just can't accept never having another baby. I refuse to give up so I continue on without him (for support that is) I do need something from him :haha: Just wanted to mention as well that OH would adore another baby (his nephew is 3 and he dotes on him)

Despie I am rooting for you!!!!!! 

Sorry turned into me post :nope:

I truely hope everyone is having an awesome day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??

Nothing! :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??
> 
> Am feeling much better ,I got my oh another rugby ticket for v day plus a mrs browns boys tshirt and a massive card and some rose petals to put on the stairs :haha::haha:Just because he hates all that slushy stuff :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it!! :haha: I'm sure he will be made up with the rugby ticket T :thumbup: Mine hates the slushy stuff too, in fact we don't really do V day, but I did find my avatar pic on a card and got it for him because it will make him laugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:Yea he's going to the match with my brother ,am testing on Wednesday jax but am itching to just get it over with now ,am not really holding out much hope thou :haha:Click to expand...

aww despie you have to have hope!!! I am going for bloodwork wed--I would rather pee on a stick than get stuck with a needle:haha:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Hi everyone! :hi:
> 
> My OH can't even be bothered about our anniversary--never mind v day. He says there is only one important day in life and that is the day we die :saywhat: WTF?
> 
> Jax I am so happy for you--yay! :yipee: I know what you mean about feeling as if it was a bfp when you've been on your own for so long and having to keep everything secret what a relief to finally have support!
> 
> I too finally got the nerve to discuss having another baby with OH and it did not end well :cry::cry: He says he is too old, tired, it would be selfish to dd, possible health issues etc I tuned him out after that, all I kept hearing was no baby :nope: then he had the nerve to say I was being selfish and mean torturing him because he had already made peace with himself on (His) decision to not have anymore children a few years ago WTF?? My OH is the practical/logical kind who thinks too much and worries about statistics so I think his main issue (although he will not admit it) is possbility of problems. So here I sit month after month praying for a miracle (we don't prevent but he avoids if he thinks I'm too in the mood iykwim) I just can't accept never having another baby. I refuse to give up so I continue on without him (for support that is) I do need something from him :haha: Just wanted to mention as well that OH would adore another baby (his nephew is 3 and he dotes on him)
> 
> Despie I am rooting for you!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry turned into me post :nope:
> 
> I truely hope everyone is having an awesome day :hugs::hugs:

Are we married to the same guy!! Mine thinks V day is a made up day for commerical and financial gain...:dohh:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Pp yes post your opks for us to see ,llbean :haha::haha:

sorry late posting but I had a few problems--I am posting them on the POAS thread :)


----------



## peanutpup

Right Garnet:thumbup:--he doesn't see the point and it is just a big cash grab


----------



## Desperado167

Peanut pup ,am so sorry your chat didnt go well ,:hugs:Will u still keep trying ,wots your tests for on Wednesday?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Viking15

Jax41 said:


> Okay, so you know I'm a 'charting virgin' what exactly IS cross hairs?????? :shrug:
> 
> Jax, did you do the tutorial before starting to chart? It has lots of information in there that you would find helpful. I recommend it if you have the time. The crosshairs are what FF calculates to be your ovulation date from the data you give it. It apparently isn't infallible (just ask Dmom), but I find it to be accurate as long as your temps are accurate. FF doen't put the CHs in there until you have 3 higher temps to support the data. The OPKs are great for knowing that O should be imminent, however, according to what I read in Taking Charge Of Your Fertility (or whatever the correct title is) the OPKs can't show that you actually ovulate like temping can. The OPKs show your body is trying, but the temping supposedly proves that you did. If you didn't get the temp rise then that would show that you didn't ovulate even if the OPKs said the body was trying to make the ovary push that eggy out.
> 
> Sat night, we were talking over dinner about babies (other peoples of course) and I just blurted it, I so want one and I want one with you, help me. I told him where I'd got to with the Dr's etc and he said he'll go for a test, in his words 'I've only got to wank in a pot haven't I?' I went for the 'it's got to be me and not you line' (because genuinely I think it is) and he was absolutely fine, didn't get cross, didn't moan, just told me he loved me and he knows it's what will make me happy and complete so he'll do it.......daft I know I feel like I've got a BFP already :cloud9::haha:

I am so happy that you talked to him :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
What a relief! I am so glad that he took it all in and responded in a compassion and understanding way. What a guy! He has redeemed himself in my eyes. Here I was thinking he was a bit of an oaf. That's what I get for judging. Way to go JAX!!!!!!!! It really must feel like you are on your way to a BFP now! I know I felt serious relief when my dh relented and started taking the Viagra, and even more relief when he stepped into the urologist's office Feb1. That was a major step for us. I know exactly how you feel! Make his appt for him. I wanted to make my dh's too, but I also wanted to see that he was willing to put forth the effort to show me he wanted this too, so I let him do it. I had to push him though. It took a major fight and some crying. But he did it. He doesn't like to make Dr appts either. What's the big deal? :shrug:



Jax41 said:


> Girls, I can't thank you enough y'know for being there for me. You've listened to me moan, whinge, beat my chest over this time and time again, you've got bored hearing it as I've got bored writing it and I know this is just a little step in the grand scheme of things in having a little :baby: but it's a flipping MASSIVE one for me. The relief I have felt since talking to him has been ENORMOUS I can't tell you, well it was either that or the wine :winkwink::haha::flower:




peanutpup said:


> Hi everyone! :hi:
> 
> My OH can't even be bothered about our anniversary--never mind v day. He says there is only one important day in life and that is the day we die :saywhat: WTF?
> 
> Jax I am so happy for you--yay! :yipee: I know what you mean about feeling as if it was a bfp when you've been on your own for so long and having to keep everything secret what a relief to finally have support!
> 
> I too finally got the nerve to discuss having another baby with OH and it did not end well :cry::cry: He says he is too old, tired, it would be selfish to dd, possible health issues etc I tuned him out after that, all I kept hearing was no baby :nope: then he had the nerve to say I was being selfish and mean torturing him because he had already made peace with himself on (His) decision to not have anymore children a few years ago WTF?? My OH is the practical/logical kind who thinks too much and worries about statistics so I think his main issue (although he will not admit it) is possbility of problems. So here I sit month after month praying for a miracle (we don't prevent but he avoids if he thinks I'm too in the mood iykwim) I just can't accept never having another baby. I refuse to give up so I continue on without him (for support that is) I do need something from him :haha: Just wanted to mention as well that OH would adore another baby (his nephew is 3 and he dotes on him)
> 
> Despie I am rooting for you!!!!!!
> 
> Sorry turned into me post :nope:
> 
> I truely hope everyone is having an awesome day :hugs::hugs:




peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Enough of me! Are you all okay? T are you not well?? Garnet what's happened over V day??
> 
> Am feeling much better ,I got my oh another rugby ticket for v day plus a mrs browns boys tshirt and a massive card and some rose petals to put on the stairs :haha::haha:Just because he hates all that slushy stuff :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> I like it!! :haha: I'm sure he will be made up with the rugby ticket T :thumbup: Mine hates the slushy stuff too, in fact we don't really do V day, but I did find my avatar pic on a card and got it for him because it will make him laugh!!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:Yea he's going to the match with my brother ,am testing on Wednesday jax but am itching to just get it over with now ,am not really holding out much hope thou :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> aww despie you have to have hope!!! I am going for bloodwork wed--I would rather pee on a stick than get stuck with a needle:haha:Click to expand...

PP, I am sorry your dh isn't in the same boat as you. We can support you in his place :winkwink: What a nightmare. All that stress... :nope:

Despie, your vday plans sound lovely. :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Peanut pup ,am so sorry your chat didnt go well ,:hugs:Will u still keep trying ,wots your tests for on Wednesday?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:

Yes Despie I will keep trying--I will only give up when my body tells me its over :thumbup: To cease trying would be to stop breathing

My tests on wed are to check prog and a bunch of other things--will let you know how they come back--I also have to do cd 3 bloodwork if I have too :winkwink: I went to gp on the 1st of this month and had regular check up and we discussed ttc. She thinks I may have a cyst (boo!) so she is also refering me to fs. :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Peanut pup ,am so sorry your chat didnt go well ,:hugs:Will u still keep trying ,wots your tests for on Wednesday?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:
> 
> Yes Despie I will keep trying--I will only give up when my body tells me its over :thumbup: To cease trying would be to stop breathing
> 
> My tests on wed are to check prog and a bunch of other things--will let you know how they come back--I also have to do cd 3 bloodwork if I have too :winkwink: I went to gp on the 1st of this month and had regular check up and we discussed ttc. She thinks I may have a cyst (boo!) so she is also refering me to fs. :hugs::hugs::flower:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good luck then and yes we are all here to support you huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Peanut...men! it's all I can say... :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

*YAY, JAX!* :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Butterfly67

Pp :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

happy valentines day ladies!!!!​

https://trendsupdates.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/briefs-2.jpg​
XXXXXXX​
Wishing you all a fab valentines day.​


D. hope ur feeling a lot better today :hugs:
jax - i read your news a few pages back. really pleased for you and good luck this cycle too, looks like you've nailed it. :thumbup:

everyone else - good morning and :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy valentines day to all the lovely ladies on bnb ,love u all lots ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Well ladies I couldn't sleep last night my boobs were so sore to lie on ,I also woke up toasty warm ,so bad that I thought I had fell asleep with the electric blanket on so I said well if my temp is wot it was yesterday or higher I will test and I did but it's a bfn ,:nope:So am now thinking the menopause :haha:So it's onwards and upwards to next month ,I still have the movies and dinner to look forward to and off course my kids bringing me chocolate hearts and fluffy bunnies in bed ,love u all ,have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Early days Despie, your chart still looks wicked good! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

HAve an awesome Valentines!


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Early days Despie, your chart still looks wicked good! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> HAve an awesome Valentines!

Bless you babes ,:thumbup:Aw wot a sweet pic u have .i love it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly just realised your scan pic ,o my goodness that's amazing ,am sure u are super relieved ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Valentines Day 

Loving the pic Nats :haha::haha:

T, like I said I got a bfn at 11 dpo and your temps are high so I am not counting you out and def not giving you any menopause crap excuse lol :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Happy Valentines Day
> 
> Loving the pic Nats :haha::haha:
> 
> T, like I said I got a bfn at 11 dpo and your temps are high so I am not counting you out and def not giving you any menopause crap excuse lol :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank you babes ,love u loads ,:kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:

i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Happy Valentines Day
> 
> Loving the pic Nats :haha::haha:
> 
> T, like I said I got a bfn at 11 dpo and your temps are high so I am not counting you out and def not giving you any menopause crap excuse lol :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:

totally agree. :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Googly just realised your scan pic ,o my goodness that's amazing ,am sure u are super relieved ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So sooooooo relieved Despie.. it was like a tonne weight lifted off... :hugs: Nice Valentine's prezzie :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

googly, really pleased to see everyth is going well for u and bubs - fab scan pic :thumbup: i hope to join u again very soon. fxed :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:
> 
> i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:Click to expand...

Nats your hubby is bloody gorgeous was hoping you would post a pic of him :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Googly just realised your scan pic ,o my goodness that's amazing ,am sure u are super relieved ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> So sooooooo relieved Despie.. it was like a tonne weight lifted off... :hugs: Nice Valentine's prezzie :thumbup:Click to expand...

I am sure babes ,really happy for you ,:kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah get him to pose like that :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah get him to pose like that :haha::haha::haha:

Without the pants .............


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:
> 
> i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Nats your hubby is bloody gorgeous was hoping you would post a pic of him :haha:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush: he has his good days. lol. it's funny bc he always looks a bit chubby faced in pics and irl he so isn't, he is very toned and fit.


----------



## googly

sumatwsimit said:


> googly, really pleased to see everyth is going well for u and bubs - fab scan pic :thumbup: i hope to join u again very soon. fxed :hugs:

Thanks heaps sumat... my FX for you too xxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

i've got some very posy pics believe me, but he'd KILL me if i put them on here. no naked ones though...i've got some with just jeans on (and open) lol :haha::blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:
> 
> i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Nats your hubby is bloody gorgeous was hoping you would post a pic of him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: he has his good days. lol. it's funny bc he always looks a bit chubby faced in pics and irl he so isn't, he is very toned and fit.Click to expand...

I don't believe you, I think you need to prove it by taking a really good pic of him looking toned and posting it here for us to check :haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

come on d. you know ur hubby is the sex machine - get him on here in his calvins :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:
> 
> i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Nats your hubby is bloody gorgeous was hoping you would post a pic of him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: he has his good days. lol. it's funny bc he always looks a bit chubby faced in pics and irl he so isn't, he is very toned and fit.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you, I think you need to prove it by taking a really good pic of him looking toned and posting it here for us to check :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Totally agree :thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wow nats I love it ,wot a sight to waken up to :haha:
> 
> i know, can u imagine waking up to that every morning :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Nats your hubby is bloody gorgeous was hoping you would post a pic of him :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush: he has his good days. lol. it's funny bc he always looks a bit chubby faced in pics and irl he so isn't, he is very toned and fit.Click to expand...
> 
> I don't believe you, I think you need to prove it by taking a really good pic of him looking toned and posting it here for us to check :haha::haha:Click to expand...

 :rofl::rofl::rofl: i'm laughing but i feel really guilty - it's role reversal - it's like what men do to us women and treat us like a piece of meat. i tell you what, if i get a BFN this month then to cheer me up i'll post a posy pic for us to have a girly giggle at.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> come on d. you know ur hubby is the sex machine - get him on here in his calvins :thumbup:

Just showed him this and he had a good chuckle :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> come on d. you know ur hubby is the sex machine - get him on here in his calvins :thumbup:
> 
> Just showed him this and he had a good chuckle :haha:Click to expand...

:blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: i'm really blushing now. :haha: tell him, calvins, hugo boss, m&s or asda we don't care. lol.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> come on d. you know ur hubby is the sex machine - get him on here in his calvins :thumbup:
> 
> Just showed him this and he had a good chuckle :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::blush::blush::blush::blush::blush: i'm really blushing now. :haha: tell him, calvins, hugo boss, m&s or asda we don't care. lol.Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/65bfde74.jpg. My breakfast made by oh ,bacon and tomato sandwich ,yum


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/65bfde74.jpg. My breakfast made by oh ,bacon and tomato sandwich ,yum

what a sweetheart your hubby is and your kids too bringing you chocs and bunnies in bed. you are well spoilt (deservedly i might add). :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> happy valentines day ladies!!!!​
> 
> https://trendsupdates.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/02/briefs-2.jpg​
> XXXXXXX​
> Wishing you all a fab valentines day.​
> 
> 
> D. hope ur feeling a lot better today :hugs:
> jax - i read your news a few pages back. really pleased for you and good luck this cycle too, looks like you've nailed it. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Woot woot! Off today to have a Valentines party with my friends and my son's playgroup... Happy Valentine's Day!!! The Grinch!!! :haha::haha:
> everyone else - good morning and :hugs::hugs::hugs:

 Have a wonderful day!!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/65bfde74.jpg. My breakfast made by oh ,bacon and tomato sandwich ,yum

Aww how sweet!!! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning garnet :flower::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Happy Valentine's Day! I hope you are getting lots of sweet lovin' from your OHs today. And BF, be on the lookout for Tiger! I guess this means I will have to get up and make my DH breakfast this morning. I usually make him do it. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Valentine's Day!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My little valentines surprise ,https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/6f9a0dcf.jpg


----------



## alison29

I love the sandwich! very nice. Happy V day to everyone from Florida..


----------



## Indigo77

:awww:

You ladies are so frisky today! No more chocolates for you! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Awww Despie, your niece is so cute!!!!

Nats well HELLO! Nice pic to start the day...YUM!

Despie, Nats, Garnet, Viking, BF, Dmom, Indigo, Keeks...sheesh EVERYONE have a wonderful Valentines day!!!! https://3.bp.blogspot.com/-0OsQyE7bHR8/TVkTibjpdJI/AAAAAAAAAtI/sBjXewMzqc0/s1600/valentine-day-flowers.jpg


----------



## Jax41

Summat, oh I say :shock:...:haha:

T, love the sandwich! Bah for the BFN, but I'm not taking that menopause rubbish excuse either okay??? :growlmad::haha::hugs:

Anyway, I'm logging on now to write my bit before all of you hit the sack with your lovely DH's later :winkwink::haha:

Peanutpup :hugs: I'm so sorry, I have to say I was 99.9% sure that my DH would tell me the same (he has 3 kids and 1 grandchild too and our conversations about kids have never had positive outcomes before)...but well...I'm still :shock:. I'm sure though this conversation won't have flicked the magic switch and we'll be having those warm fuzzy kids conversations but....hey! All I can say is that we'll be here with you all the way (I know it's been said before but if only we could get each other preg it'd save an awful lot of heartache:haha:) and I know of other ladies here (Little Tike for one, not sure if you remember her) that have got successfully got preg with a very NTNP DH. I love your motto, it's mine as well, I won't give up until mother nature tells me either :thumbup: Big hugs hun, always here for you :hugs:

Viking :thumbup: I think I painted a bit of a bad picture to everyone of my DH :blush: he's not a monster at all, I was just scared of what he would say, as I said above our previous chats about kids have never been very positive hence my delay esp asking for an SA as well, but Sat night I thought in for a penny so I went for it :happydance:

AFM - I rang DH's Dr, the receptionist said he'd need to make an appt to see his Dr to discuss and that she wasn't sure they did them at the surgery :shrug:. She didn't really sound like she knew what she was talking about. I know he's got a bit of time next week at his disposal but not sure exactly when so have made him an appt in March but will say if you get the chance to go next week please would you...

Otherwise, I'm away from tomorrow until Sunday for a mini holiday and so laptopless. I'll take my temps and enter them in when I get home. Be good all of you, T I want to see a BFP from you okay :thumbup: don't miss me too much!!!:haha:

Blimey, that was a long one sorry.....:blush:


----------



## LLbean

Jax have a WONDERFUL Vacation


----------



## dachsundmom

J, have a great time!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

jax - enjoy your break :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Jax thanks :hugs::hugs: have an fun relaxing time! 

Thanks everyone for your kind words and support--I am very blessed to know you all :hugs::hugs:


despie--:dust:like everyone says its not over til she sings and don't you even think of that bad word! Lovely fam you have --so sweet. My oh just growled at me this morning because I was in his way but dd was sweet and wished me a happy v day!

Hope everyone is pampered and treated like princesses!


----------



## peanutpup

dmom and googly Love the new avatars!!


----------



## peanutpup

Despie I have a question regarding temping--I always thought you had to be still and take you temp so..... wouldn't launching from bed and sprinting for the bathroom affect your temps (this would be me temping :haha:) in neg way?


----------



## Viking15

peanutpup said:


> Despie I have a question regarding temping--I always thought you had to be still and take you temp so..... wouldn't launching from bed and sprinting for the bathroom affect your temps (this would be me temping :haha:) in neg way?

They need to make thermometers that don't beep! There could be a slight vibration or a small light that comes on. Maybe I need to patent something!


----------



## Garnet

Ok don't have time to go back !!! Do we have a positive Ms. Despie??? Your niece is a cutie!!! She musta been mad about something. Went to the Valentine party that had orignally 15 kids and siblings coming but they were all wiped out by the stomach bug at the last minute. We were down to 7 kids today...It was fun. Okay broke down and bought Mr. G. a bouquet of balloons, chocolate and a card. :wacko::wacko:


----------



## googly

peanutpup said:


> Despie I have a question regarding temping--I always thought you had to be still and take you temp so..... wouldn't launching from bed and sprinting for the bathroom affect your temps (this would be me temping :haha:) in neg way?

Hi peanut, I did that (was trying to hide it from DH :haha:) - it's fine I think... it may affect it a *smidge*... but the main point is to be consistent. So if you do that same thing every day (i.e. go to the bathroom to take your temp), then any temperature differences will be real and relevant :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Despie I have a question regarding temping--I always thought you had to be still and take you temp so..... wouldn't launching from bed and sprinting for the bathroom affect your temps (this would be me temping :haha:) in neg way?
> 
> Hi peanut, I did that (was trying to hide it from DH :haha:) - it's fine I think... it may affect it a *smidge*... but the main point is to be consistent. So if you do that same thing every day (i.e. go to the bathroom to take your temp), then any temperature differences will be real and relevant :thumbup:Click to expand...

I was thinking the same thing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok don't have time to go back !!! Do we have a positive Ms. Despie??? Your niece is a cutie!!! She musta been mad about something. Went to the Valentine party that had orignally 15 kids and siblings coming but they were all wiped out by the stomach bug at the last minute. We were down to 7 kids today...It was fun. Okay broke down and bought Mr. G. a bouquet of balloons, chocolate and a card. :wacko::wacko:

Am testing again tomorrow :thumbup:Aw good for you for being romantic :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean Alison jax pp Viking indigo and g :flower::flower:Hope u have all had a Lovely day ,I went to see The woman in black with oh ,was a bit creepy but we enjoyed our time together ,jax I will miss youuuuuuuu,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glad you had fun Despie!!!!

XOXO


----------



## dachsundmom

Great night for you T!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so a bfn for me ladies and a temp drop ,I am so pissed as I was ever so hopeful with my chart ,I actually just feel like crying :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....that's not much of a drop at all....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....that's not much of a drop at all....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes ,I just feel like its all over ,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

T I know I would have thought the same before my bfp - I also had a drop at 11dpo :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> T I know I would have thought the same before my bfp - I also had a drop at 11dpo :hugs:

Really ,:happydance::happydance:O yeah so u did :)


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> T I know I would have thought the same before my bfp - I also had a drop at 11dpo :hugs:

Yea was just looking and u had two drops ,I have had three now in a row ,if I have another drop tomorrow I am not testing if I get a rise no matter how small it is I will test :thumbup:J


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl: That crisp is so funny!

How are you today_

LL, Indi, Garnet, Viking, Suma, MM, BF, Dmom, Keeks, and everyone else, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am working from home this morning as I have my scan in the afternoon.
Now lets hope that those cysts are gone!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl: That crisp is so funny!
> 
> How are you today_
> 
> LL, Indi, Garnet, Viking, Suma, MM, BF, Dmom, Keeks, and everyone else, :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am working from home this morning as I have my scan in the afternoon.
> Now lets hope that those cysts are gone!:thumbup:

Good luck with the scan ,am ok babes just a bit down with TTc but I have a lot to be thankful for as u know ,so am heading to the beach, park and then Maud's with the kids ,:thumbup:It's freezing cold ,it's 9 degrees but we are all wrapped up warm in our boots hats coats scarves and mittens ,should be fun ,I haven't been too good in the diet babes ,I had brown bread and honey for breakfast and lemon tea but lunch will prob be a salad ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so a bfn for me ladies and a temp drop ,I am so pissed as I was ever so hopeful with my chart ,I actually just feel like crying :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: don't despair! I know. Easier said than done :hugs: And that potato chip/crisp is funny and appropriate! Love it!
Sus, I hope those nasty cysts have disappeared! Good luck!


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. that crisp :haha: did u eat it? looks like the turin shroud :shock: must be a sign...


----------



## LLbean

Despie I laughed at the potato chip hehehe and please don't worry, you can still get a BFP...

Sus hope the darn things are gone

Good morning ladies!


----------



## lukasandy

have a great time!


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. that crisp :haha: did u eat it? looks like the turin shroud :shock: must be a sign...

No babes hubby put it in his pocket while we watched the movie and it broke ,:( lucky I got a pic to show the kids :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: don't despair! I know. Easier said than done :hugs: And that potato chip/crisp is funny and appropriate! Love it!
> Sus, I hope those nasty cysts have disappeared! Good luck!

Thank u gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## AnnaLaura

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so a bfn for me ladies and a temp drop ,I am so pissed as I was ever so hopeful with my chart ,I actually just feel like crying :cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Viking15 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Despie I have a question regarding temping--I always thought you had to be still and take you temp so..... wouldn't launching from bed and sprinting for the bathroom affect your temps (this would be me temping :haha:) in neg way?
> 
> They need to make thermometers that don't beep! There could be a slight vibration or a small light that comes on. Maybe I need to patent something!Click to expand...


absolutely!!


----------



## peanutpup

despie :hugs: you will succeed! Have a lovely day!

I got my cd 21 bloodwork done and my normally prominant veins decided to play hide and seek this morning so I have to go to work with more tracks than a railway :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> despie :hugs: you will succeed! Have a lovely day!
> 
> I got my cd 21 bloodwork done and my normally prominant veins decided to play hide and seek this morning so I have to go to work with more tracks than a railway :haha:

Awk babes that sucks but glad u got your bloods done ,wen will u get the results?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone well my fourth temp dip in a row so am not even gonna bother to test ,it's on to march for me ,:thumbup:and I have cried enough tears about it so it will be a relief wen af comes:hugs: .thanks everyone for your support and I am not giving up :hugs::hugs:.heading into town shopping today with all the kids and two of their friends so it's gonna be fun as we are going on the bus ,need to get my sons hair cut and buy me something nice ,badly need some retail therapy , :happydance::happydance::happydance:So everyone how are you all keeping ,it's nearly the weekend again ,the days go in so fast ,any plans?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Love you lots T, have a fab day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Love you lots T, have a fab day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw thanks babes ,love you too ,,I see it's 3 dpo for you :happydance::happydance:,are u starting the cooter tabs today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

you are going to be dangerous at the shops today but glad ur getting out for some therapy. enjoy yourself and get spending it'll make you feel a whole lot better today :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> you are going to be dangerous at the shops today but glad ur getting out for some therapy. enjoy yourself and get spending it'll make you feel a whole lot better today :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha:U know me too well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh T, I am so sorry, but retail therapy sounds wonderful!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Retail therapy, coffee, and chocolates helps most women!!! Sorry but at least you gave it a good go at it...:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Despie. What are you going to buy?


----------



## LLbean

Despie have fun shopping!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: 

Hope you had a lovely day out and bought yourself something nice. I'm sat outside my tent at the jazz festival having found a free wireless signal :happydance: James blunt is playing later :thumbup:

Hope everyone is ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## alison29

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone well my fourth temp dip in a row so am not even gonna bother to test ,it's on to march for me ,:thumbup:and I have cried enough tears about it so it will be a relief wen af comes:hugs: .thanks everyone for your support and I am not giving up :hugs::hugs:.heading into town shopping today with all the kids and two of their friends so it's gonna be fun as we are going on the bus ,need to get my sons hair cut and buy me something nice ,badly need some retail therapy , :happydance::happydance::happydance:So everyone how are you all keeping ,it's nearly the weekend again ,the days go in so fast ,any plans?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry despie ...Af got me yesterday it easier a bit easier when you know from HPT or temp dips she is on her way. Have fun shopping.


----------



## Desperado167

Just back and my feet are aching ,I got myself a Clarins lipstick and beauty flash balm :thumbup:Dds got a Disney princess doll in the Disney shop and ds got Lego ,my eldest was happy with lip gloss ,went to subway for lunch and on the way home I got a milkshake made from coconut ice cream and a bounty bar inside it ,was delicious ,we all had a Great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I LOVE LOVE LOVE coconut milk shakes, they are the BEST!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I LOVE LOVE LOVE coconut milk shakes, they are the BEST!

First I tasted one and it was yum ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

at Baskin Robbins here they have a Coconut Almond one...OMG so good


----------



## LLbean

I make my own at home from time to time that I love and it's simple...get Coco Lopez (the canned stuff for Piña Coladas) and put it in the blender with milk ...that is it!

It's very sweet though so I try to split it in two


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I make my own at home from time to time that I love and it's simple...get Coco Lopez (the canned stuff for Piña Coladas) and put it in the blender with milk ...that is it!
> 
> It's very sweet though so I try to split it in two

Soooo nice ,felt a bit bad drinking it thou as its prob got loads of calories in it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah, not a diet friend for sure LOL


----------



## Viking15

I love chocolate and coconut. When I went to Italy on vacation forever and a day ago I had chocolate and coconut ice cream every single day :shy:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE coconut milk shakes, they are the BEST!
> 
> First I tasted one and it was yum ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I love anything coconut but my husband not so much. I make a mean coconut ice cream during the summer but it does have lots of calories. I love some of the Mexican cuisine cause they use lots of coconuts in their desserts. I also like Thai and Vietnamese. Yummy...:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Ben & Jerry's has my FAVORITE ice cream, it's called Coconut 7 Layer Bar...TOO GOOD! Coconut Ice Cream with Coconut & Fudge Flakes, Walnuts and Swirls of Graham Cracker & Butterscotch

Yeah its a good thing they don't sell that it the grocery stores...only their locations or it would be in DEEP trouble LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Ben & Jerry's has my FAVORITE ice cream, it's called Coconut 7 Layer Bar...TOO GOOD! Coconut Ice Cream with Coconut & Fudge Flakes, Walnuts and Swirls of Graham Cracker & Butterscotch
> 
> Yeah its a good thing they don't sell that it the grocery stores...only their locations or it would be in DEEP trouble LOL

Omg sounds delicious :)


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE coconut milk shakes, they are the BEST!
> 
> First I tasted one and it was yum ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love anything coconut but my husband not so much. I make a mean coconut ice cream during the summer but it does have lots of calories. I love some of the Mexican cuisine cause they use lots of coconuts in their desserts. I also like Thai and Vietnamese. Yummy...:happydance:Click to expand...

I love Indian chicken Korma ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> despie :hugs: you will succeed! Have a lovely day!
> 
> I got my cd 21 bloodwork done and my normally prominant veins decided to play hide and seek this morning so I have to go to work with more tracks than a railway :haha:
> 
> Awk babes that sucks but glad u got your bloods done ,wen will u get the results?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


yup sucks but at least it is done now and I am one step closer to answers :happydance:. I should know in about a week or two if my dr calls like she promised (she can be forgetful at times :shrug:) will keep you posted :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Just back and my feet are aching ,I got myself a Clarins lipstick and beauty flash balm :thumbup:Dds got a Disney princess doll in the Disney shop and ds got Lego ,my eldest was happy with lip gloss ,went to subway for lunch and on the way home I got a milkshake made from coconut ice cream and a bounty bar inside it ,was delicious ,we all had a Great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie sounds like a fantastic day!! I love lip gloss. Yummm coconut! ok now I need a bounty bar lol!

thinking of you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back and my feet are aching ,I got myself a Clarins lipstick and beauty flash balm :thumbup:Dds got a Disney princess doll in the Disney shop and ds got Lego ,my eldest was happy with lip gloss ,went to subway for lunch and on the way home I got a milkshake made from coconut ice cream and a bounty bar inside it ,was delicious ,we all had a Great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie sounds like a fantastic day!! I love lip gloss. Yummm coconut! ok now I need a bounty bar lol!
> 
> thinking of you :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I love bountys too but the coconut sticks in your teeth :haha:Good luck with your results ,:hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Sus09

Yummy, coconut ice cream milshake! and yay for a fun day!! xxxxxxx

PeanutPup, that sucks, when veins hide. Hope you have fab results on you cd21 tests.


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Ben & Jerry's has my FAVORITE ice cream, it's called Coconut 7 Layer Bar...TOO GOOD! Coconut Ice Cream with Coconut & Fudge Flakes, Walnuts and Swirls of Graham Cracker & Butterscotch
> 
> Yeah its a good thing they don't sell that it the grocery stores...only their locations or it would be in DEEP trouble LOL

Sounds like I would be in deep trouble too. That sounds amazing!



Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I LOVE LOVE LOVE coconut milk shakes, they are the BEST!
> 
> First I tasted one and it was yum ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love anything coconut but my husband not so much. I make a mean coconut ice cream during the summer but it does have lots of calories. I love some of the Mexican cuisine cause they use lots of coconuts in their desserts. I also like Thai and Vietnamese. Yummy...:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I love Indian chicken Korma ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Chicken Korma is AMAZING!!!! One of my favs from those layovers I used to have in the UK. 



Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just back and my feet are aching ,I got myself a Clarins lipstick and beauty flash balm :thumbup:Dds got a Disney princess doll in the Disney shop and ds got Lego ,my eldest was happy with lip gloss ,went to subway for lunch and on the way home I got a milkshake made from coconut ice cream and a bounty bar inside it ,was delicious ,we all had a Great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie sounds like a fantastic day!! I love lip gloss. Yummm coconut! ok now I need a bounty bar lol!
> 
> thinking of you :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I love bountys too but the coconut sticks in your teeth :haha:Good luck with your results ,:hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

A bounty bar sounds like a Mounds bar. YUM!


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lovely ladies ,it's a cold day ut it's the kids last day off school so we are heading to the Zoo ,Paul has taken the day off so we are wrapping up warm ,making a picnic and taking ourselves out :thumbup:Had the most amazing sex this morning and am hoping af will be here tomorrow ,but I feel so good today ,Happy Friday everyone ,miss u all ,it's been so quiet around here for a few weeks ,I think we need some laughs and happy times so if anyone has any nice or funny stories to share please do ,love and hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning lovely ladies ,it's a cold day in Belfast but it's the kids last day off school so we are heading to the Zoo ,Paul has taken the day off so we are wrapping up warm ,making a picnic and taking ourselves out :thumbup:Had the most amazing sex this morning and am hoping af will be here tomorrow ,but I feel so good today ,Happy Friday everyone ,miss u all ,it's been so quiet around here for a few weeks ,I think we need some laughs and happy times so if anyone has any nice or funny stories to share please do ,love and hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:

nothing like a good bonk to set the day in motion. they say sex is the best 'happy feel good' chemical release ever (apart from coke and heroin of course) d have a lovely time at the zoo. and good to see you in high spirits today. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T you always do such great things with the kids, you are the bestest mother in the world :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T you always do such great things with the kids, you are the bestest mother in the world :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awk bless you babes ,that's made me feel all warm inside :cry::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thank you ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning lovely ladies ,it's a cold day in Belfast but it's the kids last day off school so we are heading to the Zoo ,Paul has taken the day off so we are wrapping up warm ,making a picnic and taking ourselves out :thumbup:Had the most amazing sex this morning and am hoping af will be here tomorrow ,but I feel so good today ,Happy Friday everyone ,miss u all ,it's been so quiet around here for a few weeks ,I think we need some laughs and happy times so if anyone has any nice or funny stories to share please do ,love and hugs for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:
> 
> nothing like a good bonk to set the day in motion. they say sex is the best 'happy feel good' chemical release ever (apart from coke and heroin of course) d have a lovely time at the zoo. and good to see you in high spirits today. :hugs:Click to expand...

Sum u are so right it def makes me feel great ESP wen its not TTc bonking :haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

It is Friday and foggy but suppose to clear up today... I got some good news this morning. Someone did a tarot card reading and she summed up my feelings perfectly about TTC. She felt there is a female energy coming my way.. Hee Hee !! I hope she is right... Gotta vacumn the house today and mop then maybe head somewhere! Hope you all have a wonderful day and Despie, have a wonderful day with your family!!! :happydance::happydance::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> It is Friday and foggy but suppose to clear up today... I got some good news this morning. Someone did a tarot card reading and she summed up my feelings perfectly about TTC. She felt there is a female energy coming my way.. Hee Hee !! I hope she is right... Gotta vacumn the house today and mop then maybe head somewhere! Hope you all have a wonderful day and Despie, have a wonderful day with your family!!! :happydance::happydance::flower:

Who was it g ,was it the lady u pm me about ,that's great news babes ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> It is Friday and foggy but suppose to clear up today... I got some good news this morning. Someone did a tarot card reading and she summed up my feelings perfectly about TTC. She felt there is a female energy coming my way.. Hee Hee !! I hope she is right... Gotta vacumn the house today and mop then maybe head somewhere! Hope you all have a wonderful day and Despie, have a wonderful day with your family!!! :happydance::happydance::flower:
> 
> Who was it g ,was it the lady u pm me about ,that's great news babes ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

No it was another lady in the same forum. But she is overwelmed right now and is only taking one person at a time.... You could get on the list. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Glad you're feeling better, T. :hug:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...lovely morning sessions...if only hubby would agree to them as well LOL...he is shy I guess LOL

Have fun at the zoo

Garnet YEY on the reading!!!! :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Glad you're feeling better, T. :hug:

I do feel great ,it must be those few days before af is due that I get so down 
And then start feeling much better .how are u my lovely ,have really missed having u and b around ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie...lovely morning sessions...if only hubby would agree to them as well LOL...he is shy I guess LOL
> 
> Have fun at the zoo
> 
> Garnet YEY on the reading!!!! :dance:

We had a lovely time even thou it was freezing ,but we had bottles of water a flask of coffee ,salad and ham sarnies ,fruit and crisps to keep us going and kids got three hours of running about non stop .Home to make rice krispie buns ,before my aunt and uncle come for dinner ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Elizabeth oh usually hates the mornings but I much prefer it as nite time is a killer for me as I am usually knackered :haha: but I had been denying him for quite a few days and he was desperate :blush:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Anymore Scan pics?are u still feeling sick?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wot date are you due?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

My next scan is in 3 weeks.
I still get sick about 3x/week....much better than before. :thumbup:
I am due on 07/07.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo YEY!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

.xxxxxxxxxxc


----------



## peanutpup

Sus09 said:


> Yummy, coconut ice cream milshake! and yay for a fun day!! xxxxxxx
> 
> PeanutPup, that sucks, when veins hide. Hope you have fab results on you cd21 tests.

 Thanks sus--I am telling myself everything will be great!:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....

That is so exciting! We better see some baby pictures from all the ladies on this thread that are pregnant!!! Yes that means you, Dmom, Jodes, Butterfly and anyone else I'm missing. I can hardly wait and am so excited for you all...:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> My next scan is in 3 weeks.
> I still get sick about 3x/week....much better than before. :thumbup:
> I am due on 07/07.

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Great the sickness isn't as bad :hugs::hugs:And yay for twenty weeks ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Wens your scan bf ?:hugs:


----------



## newmarriedgal

Hello my lovely Despie!

My beautiful baby boy was born almost 2 weeks early about 12 days ago on Monday Feb 6th at 6:53am. I was having some contraction the day before but they were so irregular and then at 3:30am the next morning, boom, water broke! So we had an emergency c-section and that went just fine (except for a small very common infection they are treating now). 

I have been BF'ing and he is quite the little piggie.....attacking me! He actually makes a sound like an OINK when he gets really hungry! :haha::haha: My little love. The stuff I'm on for the infection is passing into the milk so it is messing with his little system causing much gas but we are dealing.....

My hubby is home for another week or so and sometimes we argue on who gets to hold him because we BOTH want to hold him all day long.

Here's my little angel. I feel so blessed and pray for BFP's for my dear friends.
 



Attached Files:







020812_08411.jpg
File size: 21.5 KB
Views: 2









DSC00869.jpg
File size: 23.3 KB
Views: 2









DSC00881.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 2









DSC00885.jpg
File size: 25.7 KB
Views: 2









DSC00921.jpg
File size: 29 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Desperado167

O my goodness he is the sweetest thing ever :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Well done lovely ,he was big wasn't he ,and he was born the same day as my son and apparently Bob Marley :haha::haha:How's the bf going ?its bloody hard work isn't it esp with your scar am sure ,it's great your oh is off to help you for a bit big big congrats to you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks so much for sharing ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

newmarriedgal said:


> Hello my lovely Despie!
> 
> My beautiful baby boy was born almost 2 weeks early about 12 days ago on Monday Feb 6th at 6:53am. I was having some contraction the day before but they were so irregular and then at 3:30am the next morning, boom, water broke! So we had an emergency c-section and that went just fine (except for a small very common infection they are treating now).
> 
> I have been BF'ing and he is quite the little piggie.....attacking me! He actually makes a sound like an OINK when he gets really hungry! :haha::haha: My little love. The stuff I'm on for the infection is passing into the milk so it is messing with his little system causing much gas but we are dealing.....
> 
> My hubby is home for another week or so and sometimes we argue on who gets to hold him because we BOTH want to hold him all day long.
> 
> Here's my little angel. I feel so blessed and pray for BFP's for my dear friends.

omg so cute!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:kiss::kiss::kiss:

Congrats and thanks for sharing :cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

newmarriedgal said:


> Hello my lovely Despie!
> 
> My beautiful baby boy was born almost 2 weeks early about 12 days ago on Monday Feb 6th at 6:53am. I was having some contraction the day before but they were so irregular and then at 3:30am the next morning, boom, water broke! So we had an emergency c-section and that went just fine (except for a small very common infection they are treating now).
> 
> I have been BF'ing and he is quite the little piggie.....attacking me! He actually makes a sound like an OINK when he gets really hungry! :haha::haha: My little love. The stuff I'm on for the infection is passing into the milk so it is messing with his little system causing much gas but we are dealing.....
> 
> My hubby is home for another week or so and sometimes we argue on who gets to hold him because we BOTH want to hold him all day long.
> 
> Here's my little angel. I feel so blessed and pray for BFP's for my dear friends.

Congrats!!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Wow....He's adorable....Congratulations!


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wens your scan bf ?:hugs:Click to expand...

I think the midwife will book me in for a 12 week scan when I see her on 1 march, so it should be sometime around 22 march. 

Congrats again Beth :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I'm fine....half way there today (20 weeks)....
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Wens your scan bf ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I think the midwife will book me in for a 12 week scan when I see her on 1 march, so it should be sometime around 22 march.
> 
> Congrats again Beth :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

The first of march won't be long coming around ,and then three weeks later u should see your little one ,:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls! Sorry I have been AWOL all week, but I have had a mess at work.:growlmad:

Sorry, I don't have any funny stories, but I did order 6 Flake bars from Amazon today. I don't really like chocolate, but you girls have talked about them so much, I decided I needed to try them.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls! Sorry I have been AWOL all week, but I have had a mess at work.:growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, I don't have any funny stories, but I did order 6 Flake bars from Amazon today. I don't really like chocolate, but you girls have talked about them so much, I decided I needed to try them.:haha::hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:My oh bought me a flake easter egg today ,:thumbup:Once you taste them there's no going back :haha:Sorry about work,did u get it sorted?xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

No, work is still a mess and my father just had a fit over the phone, but I think he is finally going to make some much needed changes..:thumbup:

I also ordered some cheese and onion crisps.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No, work is still a mess and my father just had a fit over the phone, but I think he is finally going to make some much needed changes..:thumbup:
> 
> I also ordered some cheese and onion crisps.:haha:

Am so sorry but glad things are getting fixed ,I don't want u having to worry about anything :growlmad:Wot make of cheeses and onion crisps ?tayto walkers golden wonder ,?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Walkers...


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Walkers...

That's my favourite ,the tayto kill me with heartburn :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I ordered 12 bags, but they look little.:haha:

I got DD some Cadbury chocolate drops...they looked interesting.

My next order is tomato flavored pot noodles.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I ordered 12 bags, but they look little.:haha:
> 
> I got DD some Cadbury chocolate drops...they looked interesting.
> 
> My next order is tomato flavored pot noodles.:thumbup:

Omg :haha:My dds favourite crisps ATM are golden wonder curry crisps :nope:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening ladies! :hi:

Jax - wow and yay! :happydance: So happy you got to have 'the chat' with DH. That's just brilliant and has made my day. Bless! :hugs:

Despie :hugs: for the BFNs and temp drops but AF is not here yet! Your spooky crisp made me LOL :haha:. Love it. I want to come on a day out with you and the kids, you always do brilliant stuff. And yay for retail therapy!

PP :hugs:. My OH had an SA and that's his bit done as far as he's concerned :wacko:. We don't talk about TTC so I always say he's NTNP and I'm TTC, he knows I temp and POAS but we don't discuss the whys and the wherefores. Sometimes I wish we could, I feel like I'm shouldering all this on my own, but hey ho. We are all here to support you honey! Hope you get some good results from your traumatic blood work. I got a Consultant colleague to do my bloods for my CD3 blood work - never again :nope::haha:.

Dmom, indi, BF, googly (yay!), suma, sus, viking, garnet, LL (I want some of that B & Js _so_ bad!), I must have missed someone but :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round lovelies.

AFM, I've been MIA due to crappy AF and total exhaustion. So much for a phased return, this week at work's been a b*****d and a half. Came home today and went straight to bed :sleep:. One more week to go and I have a fortnight off so yay and can't bloody wait. Got my HyCoSy next week on Thursday morning :happydance:. My boss is ace, she's pencilled me in for 9.20am, got my list covered and told me not to rush to get in. I love her. Then it's sex all the way. Luckily OH is working some crap shifts and I'll hardly see him this weekend and the beginning of the week so abstaining won't be a problemo. The house sale is still going through :thumbup:. I'm still not smoking :happydance:. And I had some despie-like retail therapy and bought some smokin' hot undies from Ann Summers. Hubba hubba!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Dmom, yay for your Brit inspired snack shopping! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

You guys have a huge crisp selection...flavors I have never seen before. But, I skipped the haggis flavored ones.:nope:

Keeks, your week sounds dreadful, but bug congrats on the smoking. That one sucks balls.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks sorry for the exhaustion and af :growlmad:,but brilliant you have stayed off the fags and you get your procedure next week plus the sexy undies :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Nothing like a bit of lace to get our men going :haha:Sad I know but it works every time :haha::hugs::hugs:Missed u babes glad to see you back:kiss: and no slacking again ,:growlmad:Or else .............................................


----------



## Desperado167

Nite nite ladies ,talk tomorrow ,:sleep::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sweet dreams desps! :sleep::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeks :hi: sounds like it has been a bit stressful but yay for the hycosy and sexy undies and very impressive to keep off the fags when stress is high :thumbup:

B, I believe we are the kingdom of the crisp and noone can beat us :haha: I did try the haggis crisps once and quite liked them :haha: I like prawn cocktail flavour for a special treat :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies, 
Awk, I, m am PMSing, I hate the week before AF. I wake up all puffy and grouchy. Hubby has 3 days off. He has to travel next week for a week. When he comes back it time to get to shagging. Well it is quiet here. Anyone across the pond awake?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi garnet

Sorry you are feeling grouchy :hugs::hugs:

Am just chilling on the sofa before a bit of early dinner and going to sit at my tent at the jazz festival to try and sell some paintings...


----------



## Garnet

What time is it there BF?


----------



## LLbean

Keeks...wow SEXY!!!

BF...Hope you are taking it easy

Garnet...PMS sucks!!! Hang in there!!!! XOXOX


----------



## Indigo77

GL selling, BF!


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon everyone ,bloody Internet been down all morning so we went for a three hour forest walk and a picnic ,freezing cold here and we have sleet off and on ,anyway missed u ladies ,am just downloading some pics of the zoo :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I would not survive a 3 hour walk in the forest. Frankly, my family would probably try and ditch me there.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I would not survive a 3 hour walk in the forest. Frankly, my family would probably try and ditch me there.:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha:Well the kids ran most of the time ,feel much better thou ,how's you ?any sickness yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope, no MS at all and I am very thankful; I didn't have any with DD, that I remember...:flower:

But, I am bloated as hell and I keep waiting for it to go away and then I remember that it might now.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Nope, no MS at all and I am very thankful; I didn't have any with DD, that I remember...:flower:
> 
> But, I am bloated as hell and I keep waiting for it to go away and then I remember that it might now.:haha:

O the bloat is awful :nope:Can u wear comfy leggings ?do u have indigestion?i had it really bad too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have heartburn all of the time, that's nothing new for me...:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I have heartburn all of the time, that's nothing new for me...:nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:I find the gaviscon tabs are really good :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_0812.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Despie that is precious! Your kids are soooo cute!


----------



## Desperado167

[


----------



## LLbean

she is stunning...look at that face


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

They're all so lovely. Lucky lady & lucky kids!


----------



## Indigo77

....it's just so sweet....


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks indigo llbean and b ,yea indigo i am lucky and at times I forget how lucky I am ,sometimes I get a bit lost in all the TTc and I feel so bad but I know my kids know I adore them .i feel so good today emotionally :thumbup:Thanks for always being here for me ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo :do u have a pram picked yet?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone !


----------



## Sus09

I am here lovely!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am here lovely!!!

Sus :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous, missed you this morning:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello gorgeous, missed you this morning:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I missed u too ,Internet was down from last nite till this afternoon :growlmad:Must be the bad weather,we had gale force winds and snow ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Winds were pretty bad here as well, I went shopping and I got soaked! G was wise to stay at home. I have been baking all afternoon, different breads, felt inspired.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Winds were pretty bad here as well, I went shopping and I got soaked! G was wise to stay at home. I have been baking all afternoon, different breads, felt inspired.

U are amazing sus ,u work so hard all week and still have time to bake and make home cooked meals :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It just relaxes me! and I don´t like food that is not home made. Well I do like it but I bloat when I eat it so I have to cook everything myslef. Fortunately I like cooking


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It just relaxes me! and I don´t like food that is not home made. Well I do like it but I bloat when I eat it so I have to cook everything myslef. Fortunately I like cooking

I do too but I get fed up thinking of new things that everyone will like :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

sorry I stepped away for a bit, was at the gym


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> sorry I stepped away for a bit, was at the gym

Llbean I need some help in getting motivated ,I need to start concentrating on something else other than TTc ,I want to start walking five days a week again and I really really need to focus on something else ....................


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> sorry I stepped away for a bit, was at the gym
> 
> Llbean I need some help in getting motivated ,I need to start concentrating on something else other than TTc ,I want to start walking five days a week again and I really really need to focus on something else ....................Click to expand...

you and me both!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> sorry I stepped away for a bit, was at the gym
> 
> Llbean I need some help in getting motivated ,I need to start concentrating on something else other than TTc ,I want to start walking five days a week again and I really really need to focus on something else ....................Click to expand...
> 
> you and me both!!!!Click to expand...

Help


----------



## LLbean

LOL here is what I suggest (and I need to do it too) get OUT of the house every morning BEFORE looking at your computer. If you make it a routine it will be like brushing your teeth... so get out and either go to the gym or walk or whatever it is you can do to get moving


----------



## Sus09

I am in with the motivation plan! need to increase my activity!


----------



## LLbean

maybe we need to hold each other accountable!!!

Every day report here with your activity stats!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> LOL here is what I suggest (and I need to do it too) get OUT of the house every morning BEFORE looking at your computer. If you make it a routine it will be like brushing your teeth... so get out and either go to the gym or walk or whatever it is you can do to get moving

That's wot I was doing for a year and badly need to get back at it ,had an hour walk yesterday and three hours today so tomorrow wen I leave the kids to Sunday school I will keep walking ,will u come check on me please that I have done it :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I sure will!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I sure will!

Thank you so much ,I will report in each morning too and give u my exercise plan and my eating plan and if I have been guilty of eating any crap :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Good Idea:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Good Idea:thumbup:

Let's do this ladies ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

YEY!


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> It just relaxes me! and I don´t like food that is not home made. Well I do like it but I bloat when I eat it so I have to cook everything myslef. Fortunately I like cooking

I notice that too about the bloating when I go out and eat tto.:flower:


----------



## Sus09

I will have to make time to fit in some activity, but that is a great thing, as so far I am just focused on work and then sit on my sofa:nope: not good


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> It just relaxes me! and I don´t like food that is not home made. Well I do like it but I bloat when I eat it so I have to cook everything myslef. Fortunately I like cooking
> 
> I notice that too about the bloating when I go out and eat tto.:flower:Click to expand...

Oh Garnet, at least I am not the only one. that is a strange one :shrug: Whenever we eat out I feel very bloated and uncomfortable. That is why when we go on holidays we have to choose self catering as few days eating out and I go very ill. I wonder what it is that makes us like that?:shrug:


----------



## Garnet

You know the old church, I used to go to in Portland, all the ladies there went on the medifast plan and all look and wear the size they were in high school. I mean there were some really larger size ladies and they are now skinny. I asked my daughter about that plan and she said that it does eliminate carbs so it might not be the best plan for me. My daughter is vegan and doesn.'t eat much meat since she studied and became a RD.


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> It just relaxes me! and I don´t like food that is not home made. Well I do like it but I bloat when I eat it so I have to cook everything myslef. Fortunately I like cooking
> 
> I notice that too about the bloating when I go out and eat tto.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh Garnet, at least I am not the only one. that is a strange one :shrug: Whenever we eat out I feel very bloated and uncomfortable. That is why when we go on holidays we have to choose self catering as few days eating out and I go very ill. I wonder what it is that makes us like that?:shrug:Click to expand...

Well there are probably lots of additives in food. That is my guess.


----------



## Garnet

I'm thinking of taking a zumba class. Some of my friends have taken it and have lost weight and have had fun. Either that or advd. I try to runn walk at least 5 times a week. But atlas the weight does not fall off.


----------



## Sus09

I always thought it was the fats they used in the cooking, however I now go for very light meals and I still get bloated! it must be what you say, the additives.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm thinking of taking a zumba class. Some of my friends have taken it and have lost weight and have had fun. Either that or advd. I try to runn walk at least 5 times a week. But atlas the weight does not fall off.

My friend does the Zumba too ,I love to walk and it's free and I can do it whenever I want :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My friends swear by Zumba.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My friends swear by Zumba.:thumbup:

I have no coordination at all ,tried it and felt like a Dope :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

And that's why I never tried it.:haha:

Has the Wii Fit come out of the box?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> And that's why I never tried it.:haha:
> 
> Has the Wii Fit come out of the box?:hugs:

The kids play it ,I just can't get the hang of it but the better weather is coming in so I will have no excuse to move my ass :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We went out to lunch today and I swore we would all eat something light...I ended up eating a grilled shrimp salad and potato soup, in a bread bowl.:haha:

I know I am supposed to gain some weight, but it's not an excuse to eat with wild abandon, lol.

SW has a program for weight maintenance during pregnancy and I think I am going to look into it...it's not a weight loss program at all, but it might help me get all of my veg in during the day. Bc I am awful with that 5 a day thing.


----------



## LLbean

Ladies just do whatever gets you inspired.

Sus you may have to actually schedule it! Seriously, see it as something that is crucial and that you must do, if it means getting up an hour earlier in the am or whatever, you have to incorporate it or it will not happen.

Garnet it is because you have been probably running for a while and your body gets smart and used to what you are doing...you need to switch things up and you will start challenging yourself again


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We went out to lunch today and I swore we would all eat something light...I ended up eating a grilled shrimp salad and potato soup, in a bread bowl.:haha:
> 
> I know I am supposed to gain some weight, but it's not an excuse to eat with wild abandon, lol.
> 
> SW has a program for weight maintenance during pregnancy and I think I am going to look into it...it's not a weight loss program at all, but it might help me get all of my veg in during the day. Bc I am awful with that 5 a day thing.

I think u are quite a healthy eater b anyway :thumbup:But yes the sw is great ,I must try and find some recipes in my book for you ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That would be wonderful!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> That would be wonderful!

I will def have a look in the morning :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ds wants to go see the starwars movie ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,still no af :growlmad:It's taking it's time .its a lovely bright day but still so cold ,we all had a lie in this morning and missed Sunday school and now oh is making us a cooked breakfast ,am thinking movies today ,a power walk and laundry :thumbup:Happy Sunday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, AF is such a bitch!:hugs:

Your plan for the day sounds lovely, but if it's so cold outside, how do you dry the laundry?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, AF is such a bitch!:hugs:
> 
> Your plan for the day sounds lovely, but if it's so cold outside, how do you dry the laundry?

My tumble drier :thumbup:I have already dried three loads of towels sheets socks pants vests and heavy outdoor clothes ,the clothes I can't tumble dry go over my radiators in the house :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, ok...I thought you hung everything outside.:dohh:

When you say 'cooked' breakfast, do you mean a fry up? Did I say that right?:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Afternoon ladies! :hi:
Despie those photos are lovely, your kids are adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
I'm in on the health thing! Have 2 weeks off soon and am aiming to start walk/running and might buy Zumba for the Wii Fit (which I'll have to get out of the box) or some kind of dance thing. So I will happily report my stats here :thumbup:. I had a grill up for brunch (like a fry up buy healthier) but then blew it by eating a brioche :blush::haha:. It was damn fine though. 

Love to y'all, hope everyone's having a good sunday!
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yes but I had a healthy fry up :haha:Grilled bacon no fat and beans and scrambled eggs but I then had a chocolate biscuit with my tea ,:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Afternoon ladies! :hi:
> Despie those photos are lovely, your kids are adorable :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> I'm in on the health thing! Have 2 weeks off soon and am aiming to start walk/running and might buy Zumba for the Wii Fit (which I'll have to get out of the box) or some kind of dance thing. So I will happily report my stats here :thumbup:. I had a grill up for brunch (like a fry up buy healthier) but then blew it by eating a brioche :blush::haha:. It was damn fine though.
> 
> Love to y'all, hope everyone's having a good sunday!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeks we will all get fit together :kiss:U are already doing brilliant giving up the cigs :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have you guys tried Just Dance or Dance Dance Revolution? It's not a workout game, but it is a lot of fun and I definitely look like an idiot doing it.:haha:

Idk, you both sound like healthy eaters to me...you girls eat more home cooked meals than I ever do.


----------



## Desperado167

B I love your new pics :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Just Dance is the one my niece has I think, are there 3 of them? I think I'll give that a go :thumbup:. It'll give OH a laugh if nothing else :blush:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Just Dance is the one my niece has I think, are there 3 of them? I think I'll give that a go :thumbup:. It'll give OH a laugh if nothing else :blush:.

I tried that one before with my girls and oh laughed so much he fell off the settee ,I then hit him with all the pillows and wen he still kept laughing I hit him with my fists :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Have you guys tried Just Dance or Dance Dance Revolution? It's not a workout game, but it is a lot of fun and I definitely look like an idiot doing it.:haha:
> 
> Idk, you both sound like healthy eaters to me...you girls eat more home cooked meals than I ever do.

B I do eat all my fruit and veg drink buckets of water and cook five times a week but I also eat too much crisps buns chocolate and bread :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Crisps are my weakness and to make it worse, I love them with some sort of creamy onion dip. Sadly, my office is next door to a grocery and across the street from a shop that makes their own crisps. I can't escape.:haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Crisps are my downfall too, and crips + dip = Heaven :cloud9:. And salted cashews. OMG.
Cake I can take or leave (unless it's an egg custard) but bread I could eat at every meal and in between.
Chocolate I have to be in the mood (and that's usually pre-AF.)
Haha, I bought my OH some 'Nookie Cookies' for V-day and we opened them last night - they're boob and cock shaped :haha:. And bloody delicious.


----------



## keekeesaurus

And OH insists I eat the cocks because he said it would be 'weird' if he ate them :rofl:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Crisps are my weakness and to make it worse, I love them with some sort of creamy onion dip. Sadly, my office is next door to a grocery and across the street from a shop that makes their own crisps. I can't escape.:haha:

O god :haha:O no a shop that makes its own crisps ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> And OH insists I eat the cocks because he said it would be 'weird' if he ate them :rofl:.

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Rite am away to the movies to see jack and Jill talk later ,love u both ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol keeks at the cock cookies :rofl:

I have just dance 3 and also look a complete idiot doing it as I have no coordination! Wouldn't dare let anyone watch me :blush:

Omg a place that makes its own crisps I think I would be the size of a house!


----------



## LLbean

OK Despie...where is your fitness report? Sus? Anyone? lol

Good morning ladies... 21 years ago I was in the hospital in labor right about now hehehe

Wow to be there again


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I'm thinking of taking a zumba class. Some of my friends have taken it and have lost weight and have had fun. Either that or advd. I try to runn walk at least 5 times a week. But atlas the weight does not fall off.
> 
> My friend does the Zumba too ,I love to walk and it's free and I can do it whenever I want :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

I like Zumba, but I also look like an idiot. I bought the box set to use at home and it was too hard! I was alright until they started the Brazilian dances. 
I love walking the dog. She is just so happy and good company. She's a pod motivator, normally. I grab the leash and she leaps off the couch and goes to the door. However, last week when I walked her last it was a bit warmer and much earlier than we normally walk and she didn't want to go! Silly girl! I guess she was too hot. :haha:



keekeesaurus said:


> And OH insists I eat the cocks because he said it would be 'weird' if he ate them :rofl:.

:rofl:



Butterfly67 said:


> Lol keeks at the cock cookies :rofl:
> 
> I have just dance 3 and also look a complete idiot doing it as I have no coordination! Wouldn't dare let anyone watch me :blush:
> 
> Omg a place that makes its own crisps I think I would be the size of a house!

I would like to get something for my wii fit. Hmmm.


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> OK Despie...where is your fitness report? Sus? Anyone? lol
> 
> Good morning ladies... 21 years ago I was in the hospital in labor right about now hehehe
> 
> Wow to be there again

Wow! :hugs: Good morning (afternoon here) LL! :hi:
I'm having a week's grace as I have some kind of virus (excuses, excuses, ahem) but I will be reporting in a week on monday!

(I can see we're not going to get away with anything with LL :winkwink:.)


----------



## LLbean

that's what happens when you enlist a personal trainer HAHAHAHA


----------



## keekeesaurus

Viking15 said:


> I like Zumba, but I also look like an idiot. I bought the box set to use at home and it was too hard! I was alright until they started the Brazilian dances.
> 
> I would like to get something for my wii fit. Hmmm.

Someone told me to get Zumba 2, I don't know why...I kind of thought if I'd never done Zumba (I haven't) I'd have been better off with the first one. Hmmm. I have heard it isn't the easiest thing to follow though. I will report back! I do stupid dances all the time around OH but for some reason I feel really self-conscious doing anything fitness related :blush:. I'm sure I'll get over it.


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> OK Despie...where is your fitness report? Sus? Anyone? lol
> 
> Good morning ladies... 21 years ago I was in the hospital in labor right about now hehehe
> 
> Wow to be there again

Aw, Happy Birthday to your (not so) little girl! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks BF....yup not so little any more...sigh....


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> OK Despie...where is your fitness report? Sus? Anyone? lol
> 
> Good morning ladies... 21 years ago I was in the hospital in labor right about now hehehe
> 
> Wow to be there again

Have just done a five mile power walk ,it took me 50 minutes which is a good bit longer than usual but i did it :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Way to go Despie


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

O i do feel great but it actually wasn't too bad it's just getting motivated ,:hugs:thanks ladies for cheering me on :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Bf are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bf are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

A bit crap but in wait and see mode thanks hon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bf are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A bit crap but in wait and see mode thanks hon :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awk babes :kiss:Any more spotting ?i hope u are relaxing and not doing a pick of work :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you children are so beautiful. :hugs: 
BF, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you are ok. 
Way to go on the fitness, ladies. Despie, I'm impressed that you can walk that fast. I certainly can't! Gives me shin splints. I'm on my way home from work and really want a nap. Desperately.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you children are so beautiful. :hugs:
> BF, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you are ok.
> Way to go on the fitness, ladies. Despie, I'm impressed that you can walk that fast. I certainly can't! Gives me shin splints. I'm on my way home from work and really want a nap. Desperately.

Thanks babes ,I used to be able to walk way faster but I will build it back up again .did u have a hard day today?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bf are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A bit crap but in wait and see mode thanks hon :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk babes :kiss:Any more spotting ?i hope u are relaxing and not doing a pick of work :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah one more bit but yes have been lazing in bed all evening :haha::hugs:

Viking, nice dip in your chart, go have a nap :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> My friends swear by Zumba.:thumbup:

Tee heee  nice picture.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Bf are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> A bit crap but in wait and see mode thanks hon :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Awk babes :kiss:Any more spotting ?i hope u are relaxing and not doing a pick of work :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah one more bit but yes have been lazing in bed all evening :haha::hugs:
> 
> Viking, nice dip in your chart, go have a nap :hugs:Click to expand...

Good just take it easy and I bet by tomorrow it's all gone ,yea Viking nice dip :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Have you guys tried Just Dance or Dance Dance Revolution? It's not a workout game, but it is a lot of fun and I definitely look like an idiot doing it.:haha:
> 
> Idk, you both sound like healthy eaters to me...you girls eat more home cooked meals than I ever do.
> 
> B I do eat all my fruit and veg drink buckets of water and cook five times a week but I also eat too much crisps buns chocolate and bread :haha:Click to expand...

It is really strange, I only crave crisps (I gather these are potato chips in the USA) when I'm pregnant an I could plow through a whole bag.


----------



## LLbean

Viking you must have flat feet? Make sure you get shoes with arch support


----------



## LLbean

Bf, sorry you are not feeling well :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I woke up this morning with something ,just got out of bed. My throat hurt and every part of my body ached. Dizzy too. I got up and took amoxicillian and tylenol and slept til 1:00 and now feeling better.


----------



## LLbean

Get well soon Garnet


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Viking you must have flat feet? Make sure you get shoes with arch support

Why do you say? I am good to my feet. I had a bunion in my right foot since the age of 14 so I never got into wearing heels for long periods of time. I just couldn't stand the pain. I wear Clarks at work. Now that I have had my bunion removed I have more options, but I still like Clarks the best. 



Garnet said:


> I woke up this morning with something ,just got out of bed. My throat hurt and every part of my body ached. Dizzy too. I got up and took amoxicillian and tylenol and slept til 1:00 and now feeling better.

Poor darling. I hope you are feeling better fast!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, you children are so beautiful. :hugs:
> BF, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you are ok.
> Way to go on the fitness, ladies. Despie, I'm impressed that you can walk that fast. I certainly can't! Gives me shin splints. I'm on my way home from work and really want a nap. Desperately.
> 
> Thanks babes ,I used to be able to walk way faster but I will build it back up again .did u have a hard day today?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It wasn't a very hard day, just an early start. I am tired from lack of sleep. I need a nap before hitting the gym. I've signed up for a fitness class tomorrow morning at 8:15 so I have to get out of bed and get my day started. I'm running myself ragged now that I'm back to work... :wacko:


----------



## Sus09

:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, you children are gorgeous!

Viking, I do agree, nice temp dip :thumbup:

BF, :hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.

LL, are you doing anything for your daughter´s birthday.

Hugs for all the rest of the ladies :hugs:

About the fitness talk that we had yesterday... I am taking it seriously! since I won´t TTC in March due to tests, I am going to take that month to get fit! 
Today we went for a 2 hour power walk. in a week´s time we are having a sporty holiday a at holiday resort, and after that... I am joining CUrves! they make a 30minute daily workout and it is only down the road. and I can stay longer than 30 minutes if I want so... all I need is someone to kick my arse if I don´t go... Who is going to be that person? any volunteers? :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, you children are so beautiful. :hugs:
> BF, I'm sorry you aren't feeling well. I hope you are ok.
> Way to go on the fitness, ladies. Despie, I'm impressed that you can walk that fast. I certainly can't! Gives me shin splints. I'm on my way home from work and really want a nap. Desperately.
> 
> Thanks babes ,I used to be able to walk way faster but I will build it back up again .did u have a hard day today?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It wasn't a very hard day, just an early start. I am tired from lack of sleep. I need a nap before hitting the gym. I've signed up for a fitness class tomorrow morning at 8:15 so I have to get out of bed and get my day started. I'm running myself ragged now that I'm back to work... :wacko:Click to expand...

Try not to do too much babes ,hope u get some sleep tonite ,I love Clarks shoes too ,u can wear them forever ,I buy the kids them too ,u pay a bit more for them but they are worth it and long lasting ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

My daughter is in California and I am in Georgia...sadly she will celebrate without me

Viking I was only asking as I also got bad shin splints .... It was my shoes! Now before buying any tennis shoes I have to make sure they have arch support

Sus I can get in your case lol just don't hate me later ;)


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, you children are gorgeous!
> 
> Viking, I do agree, nice temp dip :thumbup:
> 
> BF, :hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope you are feeling better tomorrow.
> 
> LL, are you doing anything for your daughter´s birthday.
> 
> Hugs for all the rest of the ladies :hugs:
> 
> About the fitness talk that we had yesterday... I am taking it seriously! since I won´t TTC in March due to tests, I am going to take that month to get fit!
> Today we went for a 2 hour power walk. in a week´s time we are having a sporty holiday a at holiday resort, and after that... I am joining CUrves! they make a 30minute daily workout and it is only down the road. and I can stay longer than 30 minutes if I want so... all I need is someone to kick my arse if I don´t go... Who is going to be that person? any volunteers? :haha::haha:

Me me me me me :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

Ok Despie! I trust you. I am sure you will kick my arse if I am not good :haha::hugs:

LL, that is a pity :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> My daughter is in California and I am in Georgia...sadly she will celebrate without me
> 
> Viking I was only asking as I also got bad shin splints .... It was my shoes! Now before buying any tennis shoes I have to make sure they have arch support
> 
> Sus I can get in your case lol just don't hate me later ;)

Happy Birthday to your gorgeous daughter ,:cake::cake::cake::hug:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Happy birthday LL's beautiful girl! :hugs:
Despie and sus, well done! :hugs::hugs: I'll be joining you in a week. I need to work out a plan of attack as my level of fitness is zero :sleep:. Any advice LL? Start with walking then walking/running for alternate minutes?
Garnet and BF :hugs::hugs: and hope you lovelies are feeling better soon.
Viking, you are so disciplined doing a class in the morning! :hugs: 
Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Why do I feel less crap and not at all tired when it's time for my bed? :growlmad: Bollards.


----------



## Viking15

Ok. Daily workout report. Just finished the daily dog walk of 45 minutes. And before that I went to the gym and did the elliptical with arm movement (aka the torture machine) for 45 minutes as well. I do it on the fat burn mode and keep my heart rate between 135-140. Sometimes it creeps up.
Who's with me?


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Ok. Daily workout report. Just finished the daily dog walk of 45 minutes. And before that I went to the gym and did the elliptical with arm movement (aka the torture machine) for 45 minutes as well. I do it on the fat burn mode and keep my heart rate between 135-140. Sometimes it creeps up.
> Who's with me?

hehehe that machine is called the Cross Trainer :winkwink:

Try to do the RANDOM program...its even better


----------



## LLbean

keekeesaurus said:


> Happy birthday LL's beautiful girl! :hugs:
> Despie and sus, well done! :hugs::hugs: I'll be joining you in a week. I need to work out a plan of attack as my level of fitness is zero :sleep:. Any advice LL? Start with walking then walking/running for alternate minutes?
> Garnet and BF :hugs::hugs: and hope you lovelies are feeling better soon.
> Viking, you are so disciplined doing a class in the morning! :hugs:
> Everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Why do I feel less crap and not at all tired when it's time for my bed? :growlmad: Bollards.

It sounds like a good plan...just start moving and whatever exercise will keep you going is what you should do


----------



## Indigo77

This thread makes me feel lazy....:(


----------



## googly

Hey Indigo are you managing to do any exercise at all? I'm not.... nothing... still feel so knackered all the time. However, my appetite is MORE than fine! Getting worried about the weight gain.....:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Nothing. :nope: I'm just so tired. :sleep: If my DH hassles me wbout it one more time, I think I'm going to smack him in the head. :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Nothing. :nope: I'm just so tired. :sleep: If my DH hassles me wbout it one more time, I think I'm going to smack him in the head. :growlmad:

I will come over and fucking smack him :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::finger::finger::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

It's cd1 for me ,it's also day one of taking my life in my own hands ,no more crap from anyone or anything :haha:I am giving up chocolate ,crisps buns and cakes for six weeks ,walking five miles five days a week ,drinking six pints of water a day ,never going to bed with my make up on :haha:And fully moisturising my whole body every day ,I am also taking up some sort of relaxation ,I need to look into it :thumbup:and oh doesn't know wot has hit him yet as I have decided on the every other day plan Once af is over ,I am gonna catch that eggy this month !!


----------



## Indigo77

Go T! :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Yay T! Like you PMA xxxxxxxxx


----------



## googly

Yay, go Despie! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mummymurray74

Good for you despie! Sorry about cd1 though xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

yey!!!! excellent - you've made me smile this morning d. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL FIGHTING TALK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just make sure mr despie gets his daily 6 pints rehydration amounts too this month, he is gonna need it :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> yey!!!! excellent - you've made me smile this morning d. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL FIGHTING TALK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just make sure mr despie gets his daily 6 pints rehydration amounts too this month, he is gonna need it :haha::thumbup:

He's been told ,all water no coke ,more fruit ,one bag of crisps a day and three meals a day :haha:I can control his food intake wen he's here but wen he works away I am buggered ,wen he works all day he will basically live on coke :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> yey!!!! excellent - you've made me smile this morning d. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL FIGHTING TALK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just make sure mr despie gets his daily 6 pints rehydration amounts too this month, he is gonna need it :haha::thumbup:
> 
> He's been told ,all water no coke ,more fruit ,one bag of crisps a day and three meals a day :haha:I can control his food intake wen he's here but wen he works away I am buggered ,wen he works all day he will basically live on coke and snickers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

that's the thing with them, it's as soon as our backs are turned. my oh drinks way too much coffee at work (i know he does bc he tells me...) i think it is the nature of his work and the coffee keeps flowing and arriving at his desk. 

good thing is that he is wating some conception for him tablets now :winkwink: so i'm ordering the pregnacare ones form the uk today for him. i joked with him yesterday and said i've heard/read that the only problem with men taking the conception supplements is that sometimes hormones start changing up in men and you could end up with what looks like the start of breasts if you take it for a number of months...:haha::haha::haha: you should have seen his face, he quickly went off the idea. lol. i can't believe he fell for it but i can keep a super straight face when i'm winding someone up. :haha: i'm a biatch i know.

why doesn't your oh take a packed lunch or would he feel like an idiot bringing one of those to work? you could easily control the situation then (as long as there aren't any vending machines at work :dohh:)


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> yey!!!! excellent - you've made me smile this morning d. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL FIGHTING TALK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just make sure mr despie gets his daily 6 pints rehydration amounts too this month, he is gonna need it :haha::thumbup:
> 
> He's been told ,all water no coke ,more fruit ,one bag of crisps a day and three meals a day :haha:I can control his food intake wen he's here but wen he works away I am buggered ,wen he works all day he will basically live on coke and snickers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> that's the thing with them, it's as soon as our backs are turned. my oh drinks way too much coffee at work (i know he does bc he tells me...) i think it is the nature of his work and the coffee keeps flowing and arriving at his desk.
> 
> good thing is that he is wating some conception for him tablets now :winkwink: so i'm ordering the pregnacare ones form the uk today for him. i joked with him yesterday and said i've heard/read that the only problem with men taking the conception supplements is that sometimes hormones start changing up in men and you could end up with what looks like the start of breasts if you take it for a number of months...:haha::haha::haha: you should have seen his face, he quickly went off the idea. lol. i can't believe he fell for it but i can keep a super straight face when i'm winding someone up. :haha: i'm a biatch i know.
> 
> why doesn't your oh take a packed lunch or would he feel like an idiot bringing one of those to work? you could easily control the situation then (as long as there aren't any vending machines at work :dohh:)Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:Love it ,:thumbup:I do send him with a packed lunch but he's been leaving it :growlmad:But he's been warned :growlmad:He must keep his side of the bargain ,there's no point in me being all healthy ,it takes two to make a baby .............:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:
 

> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> yey!!!! excellent - you've made me smile this morning d. NOW THAT'S WHAT I CALL FIGHTING TALK!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: just make sure mr despie gets his daily 6 pints rehydration amounts too this month, he is gonna need it :haha::thumbup:
> 
> He's been told ,all water no coke ,more fruit ,one bag of crisps a day and three meals a day :haha:I can control his food intake wen he's here but wen he works away I am buggered ,wen he works all day he will basically live on coke and snickers ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> that's the thing with them, it's as soon as our backs are turned. my oh drinks way too much coffee at work (i know he does bc he tells me...) i think it is the nature of his work and the coffee keeps flowing and arriving at his desk.
> 
> good thing is that he is wating some conception for him tablets now :winkwink: so i'm ordering the pregnacare ones form the uk today for him. i joked with him yesterday and said i've heard/read that the only problem with men taking the conception supplements is that sometimes hormones start changing up in men and you could end up with what looks like the start of breasts if you take it for a number of months...:haha::haha::haha: you should have seen his face, he quickly went off the idea. lol. i can't believe he fell for it but i can keep a super straight face when i'm winding someone up. :haha: i'm a biatch i know.
> 
> why doesn't your oh take a packed lunch or would he feel like an idiot bringing one of those to work? you could easily control the situation then (as long as there aren't any vending machines at work :dohh:)Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:Love it ,:thumbup:I do send him with a packed lunch but he's been leaving it :growlmad:But he's been warned :growlmad:He must keep his side of the bargain ,there's no point in me being all healthy ,it takes two to make a baby .............:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

little monkey leaving his packed lunch. :growlmad: you'll have to send him to work with no pocket money so he can't be tempted. you are right, it does take the effort of both parts :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: I've returned! 

My avatar is me at the beach last week!! I absolutely love it where we go, I always feel sad coming home...sigh...never mind, only 6 weeks til Easter!!!! :thumbup::happydance:

Hey, hope you're all good :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi: I've returned!
> 
> My avatar is me at the beach last week!! I absolutely love it where we go, I always feel sad coming home...sigh...never mind, only 6 weeks til Easter!!!! :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Hey, hope you're all good :hugs::hugs:

I love your avator and am loving your chart ,u have a nice dip and then rise that could suggest implantation ,not getting your hopes up but cos my chart was great last cycle and I was greatly disappointed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:But it's good to look at :happydance::happydance::happydance::shrug:Was the beach warm babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Jax, your chart looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad you are back. I've missed you. I am glad you enjoyed the beach. :happydance:
Despie, change is hard, but I know you can do it! I'm over here cheering you on! Good luck!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Jax, your chart looks amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I'm glad you are back. I've missed you. I am glad you enjoyed the beach. :happydance:
> Despie, change is hard, but I know you can do it! I'm over here cheering you on! Good luck!

Thanks babes,I had another five mile walk this morning :happydance::happydance:U did really well yesterday too ,well done ,:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey thanks girls, but as you know this is my first time, I'm a charting virgin and while I was away it was all a bit hit and miss, esp as I WASN'T up at 6:45am to take my temp, more like 9:30am :blush::haha:. Anyway, AF is due Saturday so we'll see....

T, well done on the walk, good stuff! :thumbup: I'm back to WW this weekend, the girlie who runs it asked me to help out and anyway it's about time I stopped avoiding her! I need to get shot of my cream T, fish n chips and toasted teacakes :haha:

The beach was beautiful, but not warm :cold: lovely sunshine though and fresh air, we had lots of walks by the sea, paddling (wellies on!!!) and poking around the rock pools. Ahhh, I just love it....:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hey thanks girls, but as you know this is my first time, I'm a charting virgin and while I was away it was all a bit hit and miss, esp as I WASN'T up at 6:45am to take my temp, more like 9:30am :blush::haha:. Anyway, AF is due Saturday so we'll see....
> 
> T, well done on the walk, good stuff! :thumbup: I'm back to WW this weekend, the girlie who runs it asked me to help out and anyway it's about time I stopped avoiding her! I need to get shot of my cream T, fish n chips and toasted teacakes :haha:
> 
> The beach was beautiful, but not warm :cold: lovely sunshine though and fresh air, we had lots of walks by the sea, paddling (wellies on!!!) and poking around the rock pools. Ahhh, I just love it....:flower:

O I love marks and Spencer's toasted tea cakes with real butter :thumbup:Jax your break sounds lovely and so relaxing .paul and I love the beach and find it so therapeutic ,my youngest is the same ,give her a bucket and spade any day,any weather and she's happy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

It was perfect, just what I needed after the past few weeks at school and in my favourite place too. It's definitely made my mind up that when Mum's with Dad and DH is propping that bar up in the sky, I'm moving down to the West Country to be by the sea....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> It was perfect, just what I needed after the past few weeks at school and in my favourite place too. It's definitely made my mind up that when Mum's with Dad and DH is propping that bar up in the sky, I'm moving down to the West Country to be by the sea....

:hugs::hugs:I think I will join you ,x


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> It was perfect, just what I needed after the past few weeks at school and in my favourite place too. It's definitely made my mind up that when Mum's with Dad and DH is propping that bar up in the sky, I'm moving down to the West Country to be by the sea....
> 
> :hugs::hugs:I think I will join you ,xClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Won't be around much the next few days ,


----------



## Jax41

Aww T, poor DD, but she'll feel heaps better afterwards I'm sure :hugs: Hey good job it's not DTD time eh??!!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Aww T, poor DD, but she'll feel heaps better afterwards I'm sure :hugs: Hey good job it's not DTD time eh??!!:winkwink:

Well jax u know me I would have made sure I didn't miss a session even if it meant locking oh in the hospital toilets ,:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww T, poor DD, but she'll feel heaps better afterwards I'm sure :hugs: Hey good job it's not DTD time eh??!!:winkwink:
> 
> Well jax u know me I would have made sure I didn't miss a session even if it meant locking oh in the hospital toilets ,:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Well yea, I have tbh, I can't imagine you missing out!!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww T, poor DD, but she'll feel heaps better afterwards I'm sure :hugs: Hey good job it's not DTD time eh??!!:winkwink:
> 
> Well jax u know me I would have made sure I didn't miss a session even if it meant locking oh in the hospital toilets ,:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha: Well yea, I have tbh, I can't imagine you missing out!!:winkwink:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies

Jax welcome back and it sounds like your break was AMAZING!!! God I miss the beach so much.

Despie and Viking WAY TO GO on your fitness!!!! Despie I am rooting for you on your strict plan too!

Indigo, no need to feel lazy silly, you are PREGNANT! I don't think anyone expects you to start dieting now LOL and yes, please tell your hubby that if he gets on you again over that Winnie sends him a big slap upside the head.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/237f5c78.jpg. Omg someone just emailed me this :haha::wacko:


----------



## Jax41

I don't geddit :shrug: Or am I being a :dohh: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:shock: okay I've just seen 'the eye'!!


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> I don't geddit :shrug: Or am I being a :dohh: :haha:

teehee--look at the green pillow under the mom


----------



## peanutpup

oops i was too slow:haha:


----------



## Viking15

ok. Daily fitness report. Barre class (I don't know how to explain this other than I think it is an hour of torture) and walked the dog. I am getting really frustrated with my progress. I think I may need to start running :nope: I used to love it, but now not so much. I signed up for 20 classes of Barre. I think my goal will be go twice a week until they are used up and then see where I'm at. I wonder if I could continue to do them if preggers. Not that I hold out much hope. I am really feeling down about TTC right now. My dh went to the doc for his follow up and the doc said his testosterone is on the low side of the normal range, and that for TTC he just recommends viagra. I want to cry. I don't understand what is wrong :cry: The frustration and stress is pretty high right now. I am sure that my tests over the next two days isn't helping.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> ok. Daily fitness report. Barre class (I don't know how to explain this other than I think it is an hour of torture) and walked the dog. I am getting really frustrated with my progress. I think I may need to start running :nope: I used to love it, but now not so much. I signed up for 20 classes of Barre. I think my goal will be go twice a week until they are used up and then see where I'm at. I wonder if I could continue to do them if preggers. Not that I hold out much hope. I am really feeling down about TTC right now. My dh went to the doc for his follow up and the doc said his testosterone is on the low side of the normal range, and that for TTC he just recommends viagra. I want to cry. I don't understand what is wrong :cry: The frustration and stress is pretty high right now. I am sure that my tests over the next two days isn't helping.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Viking do you remember the story with Dmom? she also was told no hope and was ready for IVF and WHAMMO!!!! 

PLEASE step away from the scale ladies. Focus on how you feel and your clothes fit...the scale will frustrate you


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> ok. Daily fitness report. Barre class (I don't know how to explain this other than I think it is an hour of torture) and walked the dog. I am getting really frustrated with my progress. I think I may need to start running :nope: I used to love it, but now not so much. I signed up for 20 classes of Barre. I think my goal will be go twice a week until they are used up and then see where I'm at. I wonder if I could continue to do them if preggers. Not that I hold out much hope. I am really feeling down about TTC right now. My dh went to the doc for his follow up and the doc said his testosterone is on the low side of the normal range, and that for TTC he just recommends viagra. I want to cry. I don't understand what is wrong :cry: The frustration and stress is pretty high right now. I am sure that my tests over the next two days isn't helping.

Viking can I just tell you that I think u are awesome ,u hold down a pretty stressful job ,u can make nice things ,u are a good cook and u are trying your best to get as fit as possible ,please dont beat yourself up .as llbean says look wot happened to b ,and it can and will happen to you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big big hugs gorgeous ,xxxx


----------



## Viking15

I think my stress level is just really high right now due to my yearly requalification exams the next two days. However, I was really hoping there was going to be some kind of reason my DH is having the impotence issues. Seriously, I am starting to wonder if the man is gay. Other men are starting to show appreciation for me but he still doesn't. Frustrating beyond belief. :cry: I just want him to want me. Is that so wrong? I don't want anyone else. Thank god for the Viagra I guess. I think I'm taking the news harder than I would normally because I'm stressed about everything. I'm overscheduled and tired.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> I think my stress level is just really high right now due to my yearly requalification exams the next two days. However, I was really hoping there was going to be some kind of reason my DH is having the impotence issues. Seriously, I am starting to wonder if the man is gay. Other men are starting to show appreciation for me but he still doesn't. Frustrating beyond belief. :cry: I just want him to want me. Is that so wrong? I don't want anyone else. Thank god for the Viagra I guess. I think I'm taking the news harder than I would normally because I'm stressed about everything. I'm overscheduled and tired.

I have been there Viking and totally feel your pain...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I think my stress level is just really high right now due to my yearly requalification exams the next two days. However, I was really hoping there was going to be some kind of reason my DH is having the impotence issues. Seriously, I am starting to wonder if the man is gay. Other men are starting to show appreciation for me but he still doesn't. Frustrating beyond belief. :cry: I just want him to want me. Is that so wrong? I don't want anyone else. Thank god for the Viagra I guess. I think I'm taking the news harder than I would normally because I'm stressed about everything. I'm overscheduled and tired.

O babes I can feel your frustration :nope:And no it's not wrong ,we all want to feel wanted and loved ,have you spoke to your oh about how u feel?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I think my stress level is just really high right now due to my yearly requalification exams the next two days. However, I was really hoping there was going to be some kind of reason my DH is having the impotence issues. Seriously, I am starting to wonder if the man is gay. Other men are starting to show appreciation for me but he still doesn't. Frustrating beyond belief. :cry: I just want him to want me. Is that so wrong? I don't want anyone else. Thank god for the Viagra I guess. I think I'm taking the news harder than I would normally because I'm stressed about everything. I'm overscheduled and tired.
> 
> O babes I can feel your frustration :nope:And no it's not wrong ,we all want to feel wanted and loved ,have you spoke to your oh about how u feel?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes. He just says that my body isn't a turn on for him, but he loves me. Mixed signals. :cry: I have lost 55 lbs. I know I am better and not repulsive, but apparently still not hot. I hate hate hate Internet porn and airbrushing. I feel like I just can't live up to that. I am doing my best for me. And if he doesn't like that then he can just find love on the computer I guess. I tried to address that and I think the frequency is much less now but honestly how could you ever know? Stupid iPhone.


----------



## Viking15

Oh, I'm sorry for bringing everyone down. I have no excuse other than my own frustrations.


----------



## LLbean

this is a place to vent Viking, so do not apologize :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I think my stress level is just really high right now due to my yearly requalification exams the next two days. However, I was really hoping there was going to be some kind of reason my DH is having the impotence issues. Seriously, I am starting to wonder if the man is gay. Other men are starting to show appreciation for me but he still doesn't. Frustrating beyond belief. :cry: I just want him to want me. Is that so wrong? I don't want anyone else. Thank god for the Viagra I guess. I think I'm taking the news harder than I would normally because I'm stressed about everything. I'm overscheduled and tired.
> 
> O babes I can feel your frustration :nope:And no it's not wrong ,we all want to feel wanted and loved ,have you spoke to your oh about how u feel?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes. He just says that my body isn't a turn on for him, but he loves me. Mixed signals. :cry: I have lost 55 lbs. I know I am better and not repulsive, but apparently still not hot. I hate hate hate Internet porn and airbrushing. I feel like I just can't live up to that. I am doing my best for me. And if he doesn't like that then he can just find love on the computer I guess. I tried to address that and I think the frequency is much less now but honestly how could you ever know? Stupid iPhone.Click to expand...

:nope::nope:I think I would get rid of the Internet ,I wouldn't be happy but I guess all men do it ,I guess he's robbed you of all your confidence in yourself and that sucks ,sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls, I am only here for a hot minute.

T, good luck to your DD tomorrow! I know she is frightened, but she is going to feel so much better afterwards.:thumbup::hugs:

Viking....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

M, if you are here....:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls, I am only here for a hot minute.
> 
> T, good luck to your DD tomorrow! I know she is frightened, but she is going to feel so much better afterwards.:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Viking....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> M, if you are here....:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

Thanks b and I know she I'll be fine once it's over ,hope u are ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, hope all goes well with your dd xxxx:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all.

viking - :hugs::hugs::hugs: sounds like your oh is looking for a reason for his impotence and one in fact to try to take the stress off himself about it. it is to do with his bodily workings and not your fault. you are not remotely responsible for his lack of workings. your hubby says he loves you, and i'm sure he does but saying you don't turn him on is so hurtful. you got to raise your game, go grab a bit of attention and feel good about yourself. he'll soon realise what he has in front of his eyes. 

despie - hope everyth goes smoothly today for your dd's op. :hugs:

bf - i'm paying you a visit. x:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all.
> 
> viking - :hugs::hugs::hugs: sounds like your oh is looking for a reason for his impotence and one in fact to try to take the stress off himself about it. it is to do with his bodily workings and not your fault. you are not remotely responsible for his lack of workings. your hubby says he loves you, and i'm sure he does but saying you don't turn him on is so hurtful. you got to raise your game, go grab a bit of attention and feel good about yourself. he'll soon realise what he has in front of his eyes.
> 
> despie - hope everyth goes smoothly today for your dd's op. :hugs:
> 
> bf - i'm paying you a visit. x:hugs:

Am completely agreeing with sum here ,the more I thought about this last night the more angry I got ,I mean wtf ,u are beautiful and u are working your ass off to look the best u can and he says this to you ,:growlmad::growlmad:Let me at him :growlmad::growlmad:Look after yourself gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T, hope all goes well with your dd xxxx:hugs:

Thank you beautiful for thinking of others at this very sad time :cry::cry:Love u loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Sus09

Morning lovely T xxx

BF my thoughts are with you xxxxxxx

Viking, I totally agree with suma and despie, men tend to blame their frustrations on us. You gotta feel good for yoursef, i am so angry about what he told you xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,humbup:Really heavy af for me ,and a really bad headache ,I am just dying to grab a cup of tea and chocolate biscuit :haha:But I can't ,how's everyone doing this morning ,bf I am thinking of you loads ,please look after yourself ,Viking .big big hugs ,Keeks jax llbean indigo b TT pp googly Anna sus sum mm and garnet and everyone else ,big big hugs .n.s and Jodes ,I miss you both like crazy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning lovely T xxx
> 
> BF my thoughts are with you xxxxxxx
> 
> Viking, I totally agree with suma and despie, men tend to blame their frustrations on us. You gotta feel good for yoursef, i am so angry about what he told you xxxxxx

Morning gorgeous ,u ok today?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,kids all away to school except for Victoria that has her op today ,my tummy is in nerves for her but am staying strong for her and telling her it's a positive thing as she won't have anymore bad throats :thumbup:Really heavy af for me ,and a really bad headache ,I am just dying to grab a cup of tea and chocolate biscuit :haha:But I can't ,how's everyone doing this morning ,bf I am thinking of you loads ,please look after yourself ,Viking .big big hugs ,Keeks jax llbean indigo b TT pp googly Anna sus sum mm and garnet and everyone else ,big big hugs .n.s and Jodes ,I miss you both like crazy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


you sound like you're having a yucky af d and a stressful day ahead too :nope::hugs: i know i'm in for one too when it gets here. i'm the same today, i feel so heavy headed and crap. got to pull myself together bc i'm out meeting friends later this afternoon. i think a cup of tea won't hurt you today, i'm having a few :hugs::hugs::hugs: or did you mean the addition to the tea - THE BISCUIT :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hope u have a nice time with your friends ,can I just say they are very lucky to have you :hugs::hugs:Hope af isn't too hard on you ,yes babes I mean the biscuit :haha:Stress means head for the comfort food :blush but I am just having brown bread and banana and tea :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Hope u have a nice time with your friends ,can I just say they are very lucky to have you :hugs::hugs:Hope af isn't too hard on you ,yes babes I mean the biscuit :haha:Stress means head for the comfort food :blush but I am just having brown bread and banana and tea :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

thanks d :hugs::hugs::kiss: and brown bread with banana sounds good to me :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg have just foned the hospital as it didn't mention wether my dd could eat or not and the operation isn't today it's just a pre assessment :growlmad:Omg am so angry but also relieved ,guess we have to go thru this again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no! :growlmad::growlmad::dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no! :growlmad::growlmad::dohh::hugs::hugs:

I know I am angry at myself but we already had the hospital apt with the consultant and he told us just to wait for a letter so we took it that was it :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> PLEASE step away from the scale ladies. Focus on how you feel and your clothes fit...the scale will frustrate you

LL, you speak wise words buddy, I don't need to get on the scales I know I've put on a few pounds my work trousers are cutting me in half!!!!!:wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> PLEASE step away from the scale ladies. Focus on how you feel and your clothes fit...the scale will frustrate you
> 
> LL, you speak wise words buddy, I don't need to get on the scales I know I've put on a few pounds my work trousers are cutting me in half!!!!!:wacko::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax have u stopped charting or did u miss a few temps ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hang on T, I remembered to take it today!:thumbup: I'll go update my chart now.....

:dohh: about the appointment! I bet you wish really that you could just get it over and done with for her :hugs:

Viking :hugs: I don't know why we fall in love with the men that we do, these things really are sent to try us but undermining your confidence in that way is so unkind babe. He says he loves you, and I have no doubt he does, but what is his definition of love then? Would he tell you if you asked him? I agree with Suma a little attention from elsewhere may do you the world of good!:winkwink:

Suma, Despie, :hugs: for the yukky feelings


----------



## Jax41

Okay so now I really don't understand what's going on, I've missed a few temps and it's moved my Ov day, what's that all about then?? :shrug: I can't be 5dpo AF is due Saturday!


----------



## Desperado167

Wots happened to your chart ??


----------



## Jax41

I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?

Yes but it's phucked up :haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Omg have just foned the hospital as it didn't mention wether my dd could eat or not and the operation isn't today it's just a pre assessment :growlmad:Omg am so angry but also relieved ,guess we have to go thru this again :hugs::hugs:

how crap! and you've worked yourself up mentally for it happening today too. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Okay so now I really don't understand what's going on, I've missed a few temps and it's moved my Ov day, what's that all about then?? :shrug: I can't be 5dpo AF is due Saturday!

I think you are going to have to discard days 1,2 &8 to get ov back to what it was! :dohh::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?

jax, i'm sure there is a way to get those lines off. you are better off counting dpo yourself on this chart.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg have just foned the hospital as it didn't mention wether my dd could eat or not and the operation isn't today it's just a pre assessment :growlmad:Omg am so angry but also relieved ,guess we have to go thru this again :hugs::hugs:
> 
> how crap! and you've worked yourself up mentally for it happening today too. :hugs:Click to expand...

I know ................we already had the meeting with consultant and he told us just to wait for a letter :dohh::shrug:Ah well dd is happy after coco pops and then scrambled eggs on toast :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay so now I really don't understand what's going on, I've missed a few temps and it's moved my Ov day, what's that all about then?? :shrug: I can't be 5dpo AF is due Saturday!
> 
> I think you are going to have to discard days 1,2 &8 to get ov back to what it was! :dohh::hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg have just foned the hospital as it didn't mention wether my dd could eat or not and the operation isn't today it's just a pre assessment :growlmad:Omg am so angry but also relieved ,guess we have to go thru this again :hugs::hugs:
> 
> how crap! and you've worked yourself up mentally for it happening today too. :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I know ................we already had the meeting with consultant and he told us just to wait for a letter :dohh::shrug:Ah well dd is happy after coco pops and then scrambled eggs on toast :haha:Click to expand...

bless her. :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?
> 
> Yes but it's phucked up :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

Okay Butterfly, have removed days 1, 2 and 8 and it doesn't look any better to me :shrug: I think I'm going to have to do a bit of cheatn' on the days I missed :blush:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, this is looking better methinks :winkwink: Seriously though I haven't got an fing clue :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay, this is looking better methinks :winkwink: Seriously though I haven't got an fing clue :wacko::haha:

It's looks frigin awesome ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?
> 
> Yes but it's phucked up :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> Okay Butterfly, have removed days 1, 2 and 8 and it doesn't look any better to me :shrug: I think I'm going to have to do a bit of cheatn' on the days I missed :blush:Click to expand...




Jax41 said:


> Okay, this is looking better methinks :winkwink: Seriously though I haven't got an fing clue :wacko::haha:

:haha::haha::haha: well you've got some kind of lines in so just don't touch it now lol - what the f is that 9dpo temp :haha::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Am still looking at it jax and seeing two giraffes back to back :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I dunno, that's what I'm asking you! :haha: Can't you see it?
> 
> Yes but it's phucked up :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> Okay Butterfly, have removed days 1, 2 and 8 and it doesn't look any better to me :shrug: I think I'm going to have to do a bit of cheatn' on the days I missed :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Okay, this is looking better methinks :winkwink: Seriously though I haven't got an fing clue :wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: well you've got some kind of lines in so just don't touch it now lol - what the f is that 9dpo temp :haha::wacko:Click to expand...

F*** knows!! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Am still looking at it jax and seeing two giraffes back to back :haha:

T, I really hope you're not thinking up new positions for you and DH for this cycle now :growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am still looking at it jax and seeing two giraffes back to back :haha:
> 
> T, I really hope you're not thinking up new positions for you and DH for this cycle now :growlmad::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am still looking at it jax and seeing two giraffes back to back :haha:
> 
> T, I really hope you're not thinking up new positions for you and DH for this cycle now :growlmad::haha::haha:Click to expand...


:haha::haha::haha: Oh, but you know she is......


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am still looking at it jax and seeing two giraffes back to back :haha:
> 
> T, I really hope you're not thinking up new positions for you and DH for this cycle now :growlmad::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: Oh, but you know she is......Click to expand...

You know me too well :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T..Is your DD nervous?


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm sorry about the mix up with the operation. How stressful :hugs: Your dd probably feels so relieved! 
Ladies, I just worked myself up into that frenzy yesterday. My DH's comment about not finding me attractive was made a couple of years ago before I had lost this much weight. I haven't really asked him that question again, because I just can't forget the way I felt the last time. So, the best I can say is that all of my distorted thoughts and feelings were swirling around in my head yesterday and I just needed an outlet. I talked about it to a friend after holding back the tears on my flight up to Atlanta. She doesn't understand it either, but it felt better just blurting it out as I did. I'm sorry to cause such outrage. Your comments have made me feel so much better. Thanks so much :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking, it's okay :hugs: this TTC stuff just plays with your emotions and stirrs it all up like a liquidizer, I know that feeling all too well!x


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi girls, I just can't keep up right now.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

OH, for my UK girls...Happy Pancake Tuesday!:happydance:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> OH, for my UK girls...Happy Pancake Tuesday!:happydance:


:thumbup: It's all about the pancakes today......I am sticking with traditional sugar and lemon for mine, not sure if anyone else will be pimping their pancakes with something more risque and exotic?

Can you imagine what Despie does to hers? Probably laced with all sorts of 'goodies' for Mr Despie! :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Aren't they more of a crepe?


----------



## LLbean

*Butterfly*....I am so so sorry :cry: Apparently Blighted Ovum is not uncommon, but at least now you know you can get pregnant, so don't give up hope :hugs:

*Viking*, I said I felt your pain...I believe I may have mentioned it before but yes, mine also made a comment a few years back saying "when I met you you were the most beautiful woman I have ever seen, now you are still pretty but..." and that was due to my weight increase...Estrogen dominance and the fact that HE loves to go out and eat and ice cream etc...but yeh, then it was all me 

My ex before him (I had gained weight with him due to stress...he's an alcoholic) also once mentioned my "natural insulation" that I was carrying around

Men say cruel mean things, but like the other ladies explained when you go out and see other guys checking you out still it kind of puts things into perspective. Remember you are beautiful and you are worth so much! Anyone would be damn lucky to have you, and never forget it

*Despie*...what a nightmare mix up! Hope DD is ok and hey, after the surgery she gets to eat ice cream and things like that, so that's a perk :haha:

Suma, Garnet, Dmom, Indigo, Sus, Jax, Tessie, Keeks and everyone I may be missing (just woke up so brain not fully functional yet) Good morning! :flower::flower:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Aren't they more of a crepe?

Yeah, they are much, much thinner than the breakfast pancakes so very crepe like. You can't beat a good crepe :haha: (I'm such a child...)


----------



## dachsundmom

The lemon juice and sugar thing sounds a little strange to me.:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

BF :hugs: :hugs: so very sorry to see your news :hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> The lemon juice and sugar thing sounds a little strange to me.:haha:

It's lovely. You roll it up and then put a spoonful of granulated white sugar over it with a couple of squeezes of lemon juice. Old school pancakery!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

BF: So sorry !!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Been sick the last two days but finally feeling better on the lighter side of things at least I lost 3 pounds. Hope everyone else is fine...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Hi girls, I just can't keep up right now.....
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Excuses, excuses....:haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax :hi:

Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks ladies :hug: LL you are right, i am happy at least to know I can get pg :flower:

Damn I missed out on the pancakes I'll have to have some when I get home to the uk. Yes I love just the lemon and sugar or cinnamon and cream for a treat :thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Just realised I made a mistake in my description! :dohh:

The lemon and sugar is applied to the open pancake and THEN it's rolled up. Phew, that was close, I nearly looked *really* stupid :haha:


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax :hi:
> 
> Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:

:blush::haha: Mines is f'ing all over the place but it looks pretty :laugh2:


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hi:
> 
> Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:
> 
> :blush::haha: Mines is f'ing all over the place but it looks pretty :laugh2:Click to expand...

It's a work of art! Mine was a bit all over the shop too - up and down like a tart's drawers!


----------



## Jax41

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hi:
> 
> Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:
> 
> :blush::haha: Mines is f'ing all over the place but it looks pretty :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a work of art! Mine was a bit all over the shop too - up and down like a tart's drawers!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl:

Maybe I'll have better luck next cycle, or maybe I won't have to bother :haha: yea right oh look there's a little piggy wiggy up there....


----------



## TessieTwo

Jax41 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hi:
> 
> Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:
> 
> :blush::haha: Mines is f'ing all over the place but it looks pretty :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a work of art! Mine was a bit all over the shop too - up and down like a tart's drawers!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Maybe I'll have better luck next cycle, or maybe I won't have to bother :haha: yea right oh look there's a little piggy wiggy up there....Click to expand...

:haha: Yeah, maybe this coming month will be my last charting action too....oh look it's a *squadron* of flying pigs! 

I'm more gutted that as I'm not up the stick I've got to try to match Despie's 8 days in a row this month due to Mr TT seeing it as a challenge! :dohh:

I'm sure my DH is having secret words with his 'boys' to tell them not to bother looking for the egg as he knows I'll shut up shop for good if I become preggers! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Jax :hi:
> 
> Having a bit of a chart issue? Was it because you were skiving on your temping? Tut tut! :haha:
> 
> :blush::haha: Mines is f'ing all over the place but it looks pretty :laugh2:Click to expand...
> 
> It's a work of art! Mine was a bit all over the shop too - up and down like a tart's drawers!Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl:
> 
> Maybe I'll have better luck next cycle, or maybe I won't have to bother :haha: yea right oh look there's a little piggy wiggy up there....Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Yeah, maybe this coming month will be my last charting action too....oh look it's a *squadron* of flying pigs!
> 
> I'm more gutted that as I'm not up the stick I've got to try to match Despie's 8 days in a row this month due to Mr TT seeing it as a challenge! :dohh:
> 
> I'm sure my DH is having secret words with his 'boys' to tell them not to bother looking for the egg as he knows I'll shut up shop for good if I become preggers! :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,yes my dd has been really nervous but looks like we will be waiting till end of March unless theres a cancellation ,:growlmad:Viking ,am glad u were able to talk to someone and hope u feel loads better ,we all love u loads ,:hugs:Garnet ,sorry u were sick ,glad u feel a bit better ,:hugs:B ,sorry I missed you ,Tessie,my pancakes are just made as normal with fresh cream and bananas and honey ,kids also like sugar chocolate spread and lemon :thumbup:Just making dinner ,pasta tonight then home works baths and a sit down to watch Holby city and prisoners wives :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,where are u gorgeous ,hope u are ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi: ladies!

Oh b*gger, I forgot all about pancakery and had chippy chips and gravy. But OH is at work and he likes to toss (lol) so I guess we can have them tomorrow.

Desps :hugs:, that's pants about the op mix up, I bet y'all just want to get it over and done with. Maybe there'll be a cancellation before the end of March? Your diet and exercise plan looks awesome. I'll be joining you next week :thumbup:.

Jax :hugs: good to see you and your pretty chart! Your weekend sounded just lovely.

Tessie, :hugs: you crack me up :haha:.

Garnet :hugs:, glad you're feeling better.

Viking :hugs: men are oafs. That is all. He needs to appreciate his smokin' hot woman!

LL, dmom, indigo, pup, BF, anna laura, sus and those lovelies I forgot (blame the chips and gravy making me feel :sleep:) :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

OH was feeling amorous this morning but no nookie allowed so I had to attempt ye olde hand shandy, except the kitteh thought it amusing to pounce right on his man sausage :haha:. Epic fail. Gave me a good chuckle though (OH, not so much.) I'll be glad when this HyCoSy's done :wacko:. Although OH informs me his friend's coming up for the weekend. And it's my fertile window! I feel a bit funny having rumpy with his chum in the bedroom above us :blush:. 
I'm also getting a new nipple :thumbup:.


----------



## Desperado167

O Keeks your poor oh :haha:get his mate some earplugs for the weekend :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Keeks and tessie thanks for the rofls :rofl::rofl: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,ugh dd had a bad dream and spent the night sleeping on top of me ,I am totally wrecked in every muscle ,def need a good cup of tea and a few paracetamol .Lent starts today and I am already giving up chocolate for six weeks but just to wind him up i told hubby I am abstaining from bjs for six weeks you should have seen his face :haha:how's everyone today ,bf ,special thoughts for you ,:kiss:Sum sus b llbean g pp TT mm n,s Jodes jax Keeks indigo googly Anna and everyone else reading :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

Only woke up 20 mins ago (at 11am :blush:) although I got to bed at 2am. Sold a painting last night that will pay for the hospital visits :thumbup:

I don't think I am giving anything up for lent as I didn't get pancakes yesterday :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha:
> 
> Only woke up 20 mins ago (at 11am :blush:) although I got to bed at 2am. Sold a painting last night that will pay for the hospital visits :thumbup:
> 
> I don't think I am giving anything up for lent as I didn't get pancakes yesterday :haha:

Wonderful news on the painting ,well done love ,am glad u got a nice lie in ,just wot u needed ,I had to force my hubby to bed at eleven last night ,he's a night owl but can't get out of bed in the mornings :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie - that's a new one - giving up bj's for lent :haha: hope today is over quickly for you and dd, so she can start feeling better and put all this behind her. 

bf - good job getting a painting sold :thumbup:

got terrible backache still today, not painful but really uncomfortable. i can arch my back but curling it is a no no. i don't know what is causing it, i've never suffered with my back before. it's a day in today for me (had my fun yesterday) and then teaching a little later.

have a good day ladies :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> despie - that's a new one - giving up bj's for lent :haha: hope today is over quickly for you and dd, so she can start feeling better and put all this behind her.
> 
> bf - good job getting a painting sold :thumbup:
> 
> got terrible backache still today, not painful but really uncomfortable. i can arch my back but curling it is a no no. i don't know what is causing it, i've never suffered with my back before. it's a day in today for me (had my fun yesterday) and then teaching a little later.
> 
> have a good day ladies :flower:

Am telling u nats it will be the cooter tabs ,am starting to wonder if that was the cause of me twisting my muscle if the tabs in some way weakened my ligaments ,how did yesterday go wot did u have for lunch?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> despie - that's a new one - giving up bj's for lent :haha: hope today is over quickly for you and dd, so she can start feeling better and put all this behind her.
> 
> bf - good job getting a painting sold :thumbup:
> 
> got terrible backache still today, not painful but really uncomfortable. i can arch my back but curling it is a no no. i don't know what is causing it, i've never suffered with my back before. it's a day in today for me (had my fun yesterday) and then teaching a little later.
> 
> have a good day ladies :flower:
> 
> Am telling u nats it will be the cooter tabs ,am starting to wonder if that was the cause of me twisting my muscle if the tabs in some way weakened my ligaments ,how did yesterday go wot did u have for lunch?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

omg yeah, your back trouble was around the time of taking progesterone wasn't it. it's evil. 

i had a lovely afternoon, met with 2 friends for coffee and sat n laughed for a good few hours. one of my friends has recently been dating a guy from iran....lol. the stories she told me were shocking - so funny. basically, he didn't have a clue what to do... :winkwink::haha: needless to say he is dumped!!! later we bumped into an old friend who has recently moved back to this area of istanbul (in fact moved back immediately behind my apartment). he is an actor, not a major star or anyth, but been in page spreads in magazines over here so thinks he is a big hit. i feel for him, he is so lonely but tries to hide it with all his bravado. he bumped into us and then asked if he could hang out...my mum met him last summer when we went dog walking together and she was acting like a teenager pff. mr d hates him. so funny. so yes, a funny day. and now i'm in for a flat boring one again. lol.


----------



## Jax41

Wotcha!:thumbup:

T, I'm really into Prisoners Wives too!!! 

Butterfly, great news about the painting :thumbup: I'm going to go read your journal and post there too....

Suma, know what, I've got lower back ache too, have had it since Sunday but hands up I've not been near cooter tabs!!! :haha:

Keekee, not good news about DH's mate staying over, bad timing :nope: but I'm sure you'll work it out :winkwink: Great news on the nipple :thumbup: are you having it tatoo'd?

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for all of you!!x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax chart looking really good ,sum sounds like a good day yesterday ,well have worked two hours in the hospice and am away to do my five mile walk ,talk soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax chart looking really good ,sum sounds like a good day yesterday ,well have worked two hours in the hospice and am away to do my five mile walk ,talk soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks T, but I'm unconvinced as you know the past week has been a bit hit and miss! :dohh:

Well done on the walking, have you got something good on your iPod?

Laters xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax chart looking really good ,sum sounds like a good day yesterday ,well have worked two hours in the hospice and am away to do my five mile walk ,talk soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks T, but I'm unconvinced as you know the past week has been a bit hit and miss! :dohh:
> 
> Well done on the walking, have you got something good on your iPod?
> 
> Laters xXxClick to expand...

That's twenty five miles since Saturday :thumbup:I listen to lady gaga,she makes me walk faster :haha:


----------



## Jax41

WOW :shock: you'll have stumps for legs soon! Well done you, that's really good going :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> WOW :shock: you'll have stumps for legs soon! Well done you, that's really good going :thumbup:

I need to feel good about myself again and walking does that for me ,I always feel amazing afterwards ,oh has just foned me to say he's coming home early and has a surprise for me ,hope that surprise isn't in his pants :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> WOW :shock: you'll have stumps for legs soon! Well done you, that's really good going :thumbup:
> 
> I need to feel good about myself again and walking does that for me ,I always feel amazing afterwards ,oh has just foned me to say he's coming home early and has a surprise for me ,hope that surprise isn't in his pants :growlmad:Click to expand...

Yea to the feelin' good!!! :happydance:

I reckon he's in a panic, just remember what you gave up for lent :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> WOW :shock: you'll have stumps for legs soon! Well done you, that's really good going :thumbup:
> 
> I need to feel good about myself again and walking does that for me ,I always feel amazing afterwards ,oh has just foned me to say he's coming home early and has a surprise for me ,hope that surprise isn't in his pants :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Yea to the feelin' good!!! :happydance:
> 
> I reckon he's in a panic, just remember what you gave up for lent :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...

O I remember babes and he tries to get near me and :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, good job on the walking. My fitness report is my walk this morning. 45 minutes. Getting ready for my second day of testing and once that's done I'm free for another year. It's been torture. 
Temp drop this morning so the hope is gone. There wasn't much there to begin with, but after yesterday's temp I allowed it to creep in. :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, good job on the walking. My fitness report is my walk this morning. 45 minutes. Getting ready for my second day of testing and once that's done I'm free for another year. It's been torture.
> Temp drop this morning so the hope is gone. There wasn't much there to begin with, but after yesterday's temp I allowed it to creep in. :dohh:

Well done babes on the walk :thumbup:Sorry for the temp drop :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking, why are you free for another year??? Sorry if I've missed something :hugs:

Please ignore, I've caught up on your journal :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

*OMG!* :wohoo:

How incredibly cute! :awww:

Seriously? :cry:

Your hubby rocks! :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Boy? Girl? Age? Name? :wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> *OMG!* :wohoo:
> 
> How incredibly cute! :awww:
> 
> Seriously? :cry:
> 
> Your hubby rocks! :hugs:

I know :cry::cry:He said because he couldn't give me a human baby would a dog one do :cry::cry:Can't wait to show the girls :hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Aww T!!!! :cry: :hugs: Hey you'll have company on your walks now!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

A boy ,no name yet and he's three months old I think ,we have papers for him ,I need to go get the girls and then I will have a look at them and see exactly wot age he is ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

How incredibly sweet! :hugs:

Your kids will be so happy! :hug:

And he couldn't have picked a more gorgeous dog! :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> How incredibly sweet! :hugs:
> 
> Your kids will be so happy! :hug:
> 
> And he couldn't have picked a more gorgeous dog!

He's really placid and doesn't bark or snap ,omg the girls are home :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Are you happy, T?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How incredibly sweet! :hugs:
> 
> Your kids will be so happy! :hug:
> 
> And he couldn't have picked a more gorgeous dog!
> 
> He's really placid and doesn't bark or snap ,omg the girls are home :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

awwwww so sweet!!! Love the puppy!!! MAJOR points for hubby

And great job on the walks too ...both you and Viking!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Are you happy, T?

Yes really happy ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:My wee son was crying ,he was so happy ,bless ,pics coming soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I can't wait to see more pics! Is he doing ok with the kids?


----------



## Jax41

...and we want name choices too!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

I think you should call him Santa!


----------



## dachsundmom

:xmas6:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, I have yearly requal testing for work. It's two days worth. I'm on day two now. 

Despie, that puppy is beyond adorable. I LOVE him!!!!!! He will be such a great companion for you! I love walking with my dog. She always makes getting out the door much easier.


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Beautiful!


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## alison29

Despie you both are gorgeous! Are you sure your over 30? 
I used to want one of those before i fell in love with siberian huskies :)


----------



## LLbean

awwwww


----------



## Desperado167

He's doing brilliant ,no barking snapping or nipping ,they all love him ,my eldest has wanted a dog her whole life ,she cried uncontrolably wen I brought him in :cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

_Active, loyal, and bright, the Japanese Spitz are known for their great courage, affection and devotion making them great watchdogs and ideal companions for older people and small children. Most Japanese Spitz are good watch dogs and they have a tendency to bark to warn off arriving strangers.[8] The Japanese Spitz is first and foremost a companion dog and thrives on human contact and attention, preferring to be a member of the family. They are known as very loyal dogs. Despite their relatively small size, they are brave and consider it their duty to protect their family. They enjoy being active and love to be in the outdoors.[9] They are intelligent, playful, alert, and obedient, and particularly excellent and loving toward children.[10]
_

:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> He's doing brilliant ,no barking snapping or nipping ,they all love him ,my eldest has wanted a dog her whole life ,she cried uncontrolably wen I brought him in :cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> _Active, loyal, and bright, the Japanese Spitz are known for their great courage, affection and devotion making them great watchdogs and ideal companions for older people and small children. Most Japanese Spitz are good watch dogs and they have a tendency to bark to warn off arriving strangers.[8] The Japanese Spitz is first and foremost a companion dog and thrives on human contact and attention, preferring to be a member of the family. They are known as very loyal dogs. Despite their relatively small size, they are brave and consider it their duty to protect their family. They enjoy being active and love to be in the outdoors.[9] They are intelligent, playful, alert, and obedient, and particularly excellent and loving toward children.[10]
> _
> 
> :thumbup:

Awk thanks babes ,didn't he do well ?hes been researching on the Internet ,:cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

He's eight weeks old ,has had all his injections and is chipped and toilet trained ,just need to name him now ,lol,a new addition to our family ,:cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

and get him fixed?


----------



## LLbean

I'd call him Bear lol


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> _Active, loyal, and bright, the Japanese Spitz are known for their great courage, affection and devotion making them great watchdogs and ideal companions for older people and small children. Most Japanese Spitz are good watch dogs and they have a tendency to bark to warn off arriving strangers.[8] The Japanese Spitz is first and foremost a companion dog and thrives on human contact and attention, preferring to be a member of the family. They are known as very loyal dogs. Despite their relatively small size, they are brave and consider it their duty to protect their family. They enjoy being active and love to be in the outdoors.[9] They are intelligent, playful, alert, and obedient, and particularly excellent and loving toward children.[10]
> _
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Awk thanks babes ,didn't he do well ?hes been researching on the Internet ,:cloud9:Click to expand...

He did quite well! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

_[edit]Training
Basic obedience training for all breeds of dog should be commenced at a young age to provide mental stimulation. The Japanese Spitz is an intelligent breed and will quickly learn what is required of them if gentle consistency is applied. They are small enough to enjoy being a lap dog, but do possess an independent nature and a strong will of their own so new owners need to be firm with their pups, although not harsh. During their first few months of life, the breed tend to have itchy gums due to teething and will require a safe toy to bite. Positive reinforcement of treats and praise will bring out their eagerness to learn and their willingness to please. Harsh handling and strong verbal and physical discipline are harmful and may be met with resistance. Socialization at a very early age can introduce the puppy to various people, places, noises, situations and other animals. An adequately socialized puppy Japanese Spitz will mature into a friendly, confident, well mannered adult.[12]
_


----------



## Indigo77

Double post


----------



## Sus09

T! Xxxxxxxxxx

OMG the pup is amazing!!!!!! Absolutely adorable

On my mobile now, grrr wont let me do emoticons!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T! Xxxxxxxxxx
> 
> OMG the pup is amazing!!!!!! Absolutely adorable
> 
> On my mobile now, grrr wont let me do emoticons!

Thanks babes ,he's great ,fast asleep in his new bed :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Awwwwwww:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::awww: So sweet!


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so far we have yoshi ,Yuki ,sapphire zen shiro ......


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh my god he is sooooo cute! Your hubby is the best! :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am a Mario fan and Yoshi is my favorite! I have to go with that one.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## LLbean

I like Sapphire!


----------



## Indigo77

For a boy?


----------



## LLbean

oh forgot he's a boy LOL....


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. your puppy :cry: i want one!!!! he is beautiful. i want to cuddle him so badly. your dh is amazing. xxx

how did he do last night? there always seems to be tears from them the first night at least...

how is your dd doing?

can we have the day 2 settling into his new home pics please.:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. your puppy :cry: i want one!!!! he is beautiful. i want to cuddle him so badly. your dh is amazing. xxx
> 
> how did he do last night? there always seems to be tears from them the first night at least...
> 
> how is your dd doing?
> 
> can we have the day 2 settling into his new home pics please.:kiss:

Off course u can have as many pics as u want ,he was grand .slept all night ,but I got up to check him and he was shaking and shivering as he was on his own ,:cloud9:,and he had done quite a few poos over the kitchen floor .my dd is great babes ,I think the puppy has distracted from everything in life and everyone is now content with our fluffy ball of love ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: :cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

love the pic of him with your daughter. you can see he's already fit straight into your family. he is one lucky pup. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

it's a quick hi today as i'm taking the boat shortly to go to the other side. i'm off to a place called sultanahmet to help my friend do some advertising work for the magazine she works for. i don't like her going there alone (there are some dodgy people about over there) and we always make it a laugh when we go together.

have a lovely day. :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pics T and take care Nats have a nice day :hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> love the pic of him with your daughter. you can see he's already fit straight into your family. he is one lucky pup. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> it's a quick hi today as i'm taking the boat shortly to go to the other side. i'm off to a place called sultanahmet to help my friend do some advertising work for the magazine she works for. i don't like her going there alone (there are some dodgy people about over there) and we always make it a laugh when we go together.
> 
> have a lovely day. :flower:[/


----------



## Jax41

Aww T! He really is gorgeous, have you we got a name yet??


----------



## Jax41

I had one of those really weird preg dreams this morning, I wasn't with DH, it was another gorgeous man and I wasn't happy about being preg - oh dear! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Aww T! He really is gorgeous, have you we got a name yet??[/........:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I had one of those really weird preg dreams this morning, I wasn't with DH, it was another gorgeous man and I wasn't happy about being preg - oh dear! :nope:

I hate those sort of dreams :hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww T! He really is gorgeous, have you we got a name yet??
> 
> No name yet ,we can't all agree on one ,dan wants to call him Jango From starwars,Victoria wants to call him Heihachi and Sophie wants to call him snowball ,Lucy wants Yuki which means snow in Japanese ........:haha:Click to expand...

Yuki sounds nice but it could be pronounced a different way!!! :haha:

How about Hatchi, after that lovely dog film with Richard Gere in it, not sure what it means though!

I reckon Rover'd suit :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I had one of those really weird preg dreams this morning, I wasn't with DH, it was another gorgeous man and I wasn't happy about being preg - oh dear! :nope:
> 
> I hate those sort of dreams :hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know, really makes you think doesn't it! I was all shocked and upset about being preg because I'd have give up my career, my gorgeous designer flat etc completely unlike my real life!! It was really vivid, dreams are just weird....


----------



## Jax41

T, I googled it, Hatchi means 'good fortune' in japanese :flower:


----------



## Viking15

I love Yuki! I love that it is Japanese and means snow. He's so adorable! It is just wonderful that he is good with the kiddos. Your dh brought you a wonderful surprise. My dog is my best bud. She was a handful when she was younger, but thankfully she's a smartie and I was able to eventually get her housetrained. My dh wasn't much help there. Thank goodness for crate training. I did have to take her out a lot especially at night. After still getting 2 am wake up calls when she turned two I got desperate for a dog door. That has saved my sanity.


----------



## LLbean

but Yuki seems too much like Yukky LOL

I do like Snowball a lot

Despie my little fur ball didn't cry the first night either but he does sleep in a crate in our bedroom so perhaps that helped? I was told to bathe him only every 2 weeks. Of course I wash his face more often because of tear tracks or whatever that is called, or if he gets really dirty but that is it

How is everyone? Suma have fun with your friend! Jax...weird dreams we have right?


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> but Yuki seems to much like Yukky LOL
> 
> I do like Snowball a lot
> 
> Despie my little fur ball didn't cry the first night either but he does sleep in a crate in our bedroom so perhaps that helped? I was told to bathe him only every 2 weeks. Of course I wash his face more often because of tear tracks or whatever that is called, or if he gets really dirty but that is it
> 
> How is everyone? Suma have fun with your friend! Jax...weird dreams we have right?

I was thinking the same thing about the yucky. But I like it anyhow. 
We also kept Zoey's crate in our bedroom. We had to make the interior smaller so she wouldn't go potty in there when she was still really little. I put a box in there. She would definitely let us know when she wanted out. But she's a smartie, and she would scratch to be let out and just want to be out. :haha: I would always take her straight out to the yard and sometimes she would go right for the toys.


----------



## LLbean

Yes Oliver also lets us know when he has to pee...scratches the crate so my hubby takes him to his little are and then puts him in bed with me LOL


----------



## Indigo77

He's just so cute! :cry: Aw, he was scared last night, poor thing is still a baby boy. 

Viking....Let's see your dog!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww T! He really is gorgeous, have you we got a name yet??
> 
> No name yet ,we can't all agree on one ,dan wants to call him Jango From starwars,Victoria wants to call him Heihachi and Sophie wants to call him snowball ,Lucy wants Yuki which means snow in Japanese ........:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Yuki sounds nice but it could be pronounced a different way!!! :haha:
> 
> How about Hatchi, after that lovely dog film with Richard Gere in it, not sure what it means though!
> 
> I reckon Rover'd suit :winkwink::haha:Click to expand...


hatchi - i cried bucketfulls when i watched that film. :cry::cry::cry: it seriously disturbed me. 

i like the name yuki. it's cute and very fitting. :winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

oh twist my arm! Here's my sweet girl







The last picture was taken very early one morning with a flash. I was getting ready for work, but she didn't want to get out of bed. She is a bed hog now! She used to be out of bed like a rocket when I got up.


----------



## LLbean

she looks so sweet Viking!


----------



## Viking15

She is very protective. She acts like she will tear someone's arm off when they come to the house. Almost anyone can win her over with a treat though :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

I badly need help in potty training him ,he is pooping everywhere ,:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

heheheh my Oliver is like that too...barks at any sound and especially people at the door...but he just wants his belly rubbed HAHAA


----------



## Desperado167

Awk Viking gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, housetraining is hard. How old is he?
I highly recommend using a crate. Also, don't give him free reign of the house. I used baby gates to keep her in certain areas. You can also leash a puppy to you so they are never out of your sight. That actually works very well if you are able to be home a lot. Are you feeding him the same food he was being fed before he came to you? Their tummies can be upset by a sudden change in diet. Puppies are hard work, but they are so worth it! Consistency is key. Everyone has to be on board with the plan. There will be accidents, but if you can keep them to the minimum that will help him learn faster. Don't rub his nose in it. Can you get a dog door? We didn't have one, but we do now. It is fabulous. We trained her to ring a string of jingle bells to ask to go out before we moved to this house.


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

viking - congrats!!!!!! just noticed your YEEHAW and then had a look at your chart :winkwink: fantastic news.

i am just scooting through my old messages as i predicted your pregnancy :happydance::winkwink: i sent despie a message and told her (last month i believe) and said i had a really vivid dream about you announcing you were pregnant. it felt like one of my strange dreams... i have been known to do this with births and deaths. much happier when i dream the births though.


----------



## Dylis

what a beautiful puppy, looks so cuddly. I showed my oh and his only words were "no you can't have one"


----------



## Viking15

8 weeks is pretty young to expect a whole bunch but it is smart to start off consistently. I believe at 8 weeks you pretty much need to be taking them out every hour or 90 minutes. It's been awhile since I've trained a dog though. Take him outside and give him a treat when he potties. But give him the great right then and there. Don't give it in the house. I also used a clicker. Clicker training helps them understand what the good behavior faster. I trained my dog to do agility, and all her tricks, and her house training with a clicker. I recommend that too.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> 8 weeks is pretty young to expect a whole bunch but it is smart to start off consistently. I believe at 8 weeks you pretty much need to be taking them out every hour or 90 minutes. It's been awhile since I've trained a dog though. Take him outside and give him a treat when he potties. But give him the great right then and there. Don't give it in the house. I also used a clicker. Clicker training helps them understand what the good behavior faster. I trained my dog to do agility, and all her tricks, and her house training with a clicker. I recommend that too.

Wots a clicker babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,omg ,you are preggers ,massive congrats gorgeous ,all that hard work has paid off ,did u tell oh .wot did he say ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Viking - Congratulations hun. :wohoo: :wohoo:

:hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry viking. the dream wasn't you...it was someone else lol. :blush: but i'm still holding our for this person to announce very soon :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i'm so blonde sometimes it's unreal :dohh::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Who was it Suma?????? SPILL IT!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Wait does the person already know she is pregnant and just has not told us?


----------



## sumatwsimit

llbean - time will tell :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

I guess....sigh ....lol

BNB is QUIET today!


----------



## Garnet

Congrats Viking!!! Hopefully you are pregnant and I've just going by the recent postings!! Feeling better today and I could actually run...


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Viking that is brilliant! Congrats :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking, she's gorgeous! 

T....we saw and pet a JS today! He was so cute and friendly and licky! His name was Sumo.


----------



## wana b a mom

awwwwwww, he is soooooo cute desperado!!!!! he seems so soft!! :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Viking your puppy is so cute!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,indigo tht was on of the names we saw on tv


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
Your puppy is so cute! I'm glad he slept all night for you. When my old dog was a puppy he whined all night. Do you have a backyard or a garden as you may call it to let him play in the back?? I had a fun dream as I am still on the fence for trying again for another baby since fear of chromosonal abnormalites still comes up. I had a dream that my female doctor I saw after the D&C was talking to me and she said "Okay it is time to start thinking PINK"... Time to start having a little girl... I thought that was a fun dream..


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,indigo tht was on of the names we saw on the Internet ,well nite two off puppy and he slept all night but went nuts wen i Came down and nearly knocked me onto the floor ,he was so excited to see me :cry:He hates being left alone ,he did poop all over the floor but mostly on the mats so not too bad ,have Olivia grace coming over today and am a bit worried as I can't put him out the back with the bunnies and he will go nuts if I lock him in the kitchen ,so have told oh he must get me a stair gate today to fit over the kitchen door ,:thumbup:How's everyone else doing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My dog hated being alone too. She would cry. She still has a massive celebration every time I come home. Even if I've just been out to go grocery shopping. She jumps on me and I've tried really hard to break her of that. My DH let's her jump away so that consistency in training is missing. 
Anyhow, here's an article on hours training. And I'm also looking for one on clicker training. 

https://www.clickertraining.com/housetraining


----------



## Jax41

Nice dream Garnet :thumbup: better than mine the other night that's for sure, still can't get it out of my head :wacko:

T, glad little pup is giving you fun and games :haha: I'm sure you'll work it all out with Olivia Grace around :hugs: Have we got a name yet?????:shrug:

Suma, LL, Indigo, wana, Keekee, Sus, Butterfly, Dmom, who else is there :shrug: I can't fink :dohh: but big hugs :hugs: all round :thumbup:

Loving my smilies today :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Ok. Clicker training. 

https://www.clickertraining.com/


----------



## Garnet

Hope everyone is doing fine!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Viking :thumbup:That's brilliant help for us ,:hugs::hugs:Jax and g sorry I missed you both ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:

T, crate training and baby gates are wonderful...my lab is clicker trained and it's been well worth it.


----------



## Jax41

I'm still here :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone!!! Happy Friday!


----------



## Jax41

I'm gone :hi:


----------



## LLbean

Have fun Jax!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I'm gone :hi:

Jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning everyone!!! Happy Friday!

Morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I started the soy on Wednesday ,25 mg then Thursday 50 mg and so far today nothing ,will take it at bedtime ,I am warm ,have a sore head and am over emotional ,will be glad Come Sunday my last day ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

have a great weekend everyone!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> have a great weekend everyone!!!!!

U too lovely ,Elizabeth I still haven't ate any crisps chocolate or cakes all week plus walked another five miles today :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

way to go Despie, So very proud of you!!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

T, what made you decide to do such a low dose of soy?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, what made you decide to do such a low dose of soy?:hugs:

Is that a low dose ?:hugs::hugs:Sorry am doubling it every day 25 50 100 200 then just 300 last day .x


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, what made you decide to do such a low dose of soy?:hugs:
> 
> Is that a low dose ?:hugs::hugs:Sorry am doubling it every day 25 50 100 200 then just 300 last day .xClick to expand...

No more than 200 max or you could stop OV...100 would have been a good starting dose...but, you should be fine.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, what made you decide to do such a low dose of soy?:hugs:
> 
> Is that a low dose ?:hugs::hugs:Sorry am doubling it every day 25 50 100 200 then just 300 last day .xClick to expand...
> 
> No more than 200 max or you could stop OV...100 would have been a good starting dose...but, you should be fine.:hugs:Click to expand...

Ok so i Will do 200 then on day 5 :thumbup:Thanks b ,maybe I should do 200 tonight as well ?then that will be 675 altogether ,does that sound ok?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I honestly would go over 150 for the first time...this isn't a more is better type supplement. Since you know you OV, I wouldn't over do it.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I honestly would go over 150 for the first time...this isn't a more is better type supplement. Since you know you OV, I wouldn't over do it.:hugs:

Aw your new pic is gorgeous ,so is my dose too high or too low ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It could go either way...I would do 100 tonight and 150 for the last two days. You might OV a little earlier, so test for OV maybe 2 days earlier than normal.


----------



## LLbean

LOVE the snoop image LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

I love it too!:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Dmom,
You successfully stop T from hyperstimulating her ovaries or overdosing on Soy. I could not do 100 mg of soy only 64 mgs cause it hurt my ovaries during ovulation. It is funny how soy affects everyone differently.


----------



## Viking15

Daily fitness report. I walked the dog, finally. I went a little bit further than usual (I ate some candy...) and went to 50 minutes. I will be eating salad for dinner.


----------



## LLbean

Good job Viking!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow Dmom,
> You successfully stop T from hyperstimulating her ovaries or overdosing on Soy. I could not do 100 mg of soy only 64 mgs cause it hurt my ovaries during ovulation. It is funny how soy affects everyone differently.

I remember you telling me you took a low dose ,and I am akways cautious of taking new things so thanks b and g ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Daily fitness report. I walked the dog, finally. I went a little bit further than usual (I ate some candy...) and went to 50 minutes. I will be eating salad for dinner.

Well done on the walking ,:happydance:,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,well my oh is heading away for the day to the rugby so am taking the kids on a train ride to a seaside town even thou it's raining :growlmad::shrug:Should still be fun Thou :thumbup:.day four of soy and I feel pretty good ,have now changed my dose as recommended by b and g to ,25,50,100,150,150,:thumbup:,so tomorrows my last day on it .I also woke up this morning and decided to weigh myself as I have been dieting nearly a week and I have lost three pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,:happydance::happydance:Am so pleased with myself ,no junk food chocolate crisps cakes buns or white bread ,and five miles walk a day ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax lots of luck for testing and to everyone else testing .love and hugs for everyone ,Keeks jax llbean b pp Tessie Viking hope u are ok today babes googly garnet Anna ,indigo bf sus sum mm ,Jodes and n,s I miss u both loads ,


----------



## Milty

So I was told this is where all the cool kids hang out:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> So I was told this is where all the cool kids hang out:happydance:

Morning lovely ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Blah blah I only slept 5 hours last night but I'm wide awake

I do feel a bit of sassyness coming on


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Blah blah I only slept 5 hours last night but I'm wide awake
> 
> I do feel a bit of sassyness coming on

Are you not a good sleeper ?me either and it sucks ,your chart still looks good babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I've never been good but as I got older I've slept more


I drove my poor mom crazy when I was a babe


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I've never been good but as I got older I've slept more
> 
> 
> I drove my poor mom crazy when I was a babe

I was a great sleeper but am now a really light sleeper and wake if a car drives past the house :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Sleeping 5 hours straight seems heavenly to me....

:wave:


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> Sleeping 5 hours straight seems heavenly to me....
> 
> :wave:

Oh I can just imagine Indi...I wish I could tell you it gets better...


----------



## Milty

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Lie to me! Please! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well starting next week you will become a magical pregnant goddess 

You will sleep through the night with out waking
When you do get up your hair will look so good you just need a brush through
And you won't need makeup because you have that magical glow
You dress up in those really cute maternity dress and wear 3 inch heels
You don't forget anything and crave chocolate but don't gain weight


----------



## Milty

Oh Indi I almost forgot...your spa appointment is at 3 and don't worry about dinner it's taken care of


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:hug::hug::hug:

:thumbup:


You're VERY good at this! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a good time today T!!!


Woo hoo!!! Sleep for Indigo!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well starting next week you will become a magical pregnant goddess
> 
> You will sleep through the night with out waking
> When you do get up your hair will look so good you just need a brush through
> And you won't need makeup because you have that magical glow
> You dress up in those really cute maternity dress and wear 3 inch heels
> You don't forget anything and crave chocolate but don't gain weight

Omg I love it ,do me next :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Well, I'm off to the races again. Flying around the country for three days. Then I get three days off. I felt awfully tired yesterday. I slept and slept. I thought I would have a hard time sleeping last night since I slept most of the day yesterday, but after a little tv I was
off to dream world. Since I had to wake up early I kept waking up all night though. I hope I have time to squeeze in another nap :thumbup:
Despie, I'm glad you are feeling well. I don't know anything about the soy, but I hope it helps. I feel ok. I get some twinges here and there. I freak out a lot. But I'm not going to be able to relax for quite awhile. I know you can understand. 
Milty, I'm sorry you didn't sleep well. It's just awful! 
Indi, I didn't know you were having problems sleeping. I hope your MS is better.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, I hope you get some rest!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Well, I'm off to the races again. Flying around the country for three days. Then I get three days off. I felt awfully tired yesterday. I slept and slept. I thought I would have a hard time sleeping last night since I slept most of the day yesterday, but after a little tv I was
> off to dream world. Since I had to wake up early I kept waking up all night though. I hope I have time to squeeze in another nap :thumbup:
> Despie, I'm glad you are feeling well. I don't know anything about the soy, but I hope it helps. I feel ok. I get some twinges here and there. I freak out a lot. But I'm not going to be able to relax for quite awhile. I know you can understand.
> Milty, I'm sorry you didn't sleep well. It's just awful!
> Indi, I didn't know you were having problems sleeping. I hope your MS is better.

Can completely relate babes but lets just be really hopeful that everything will be great ,am praying for you babes for a sticky bean ,hope u get some more rest and tiredness is a great symptom :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Milty have you tested or do you just wait for AF to turn up or not? :flower:

Indi, loving your 'milty life' :haha::haha:

T, how is the puppy? :awww: Hope the soy does the trick for you this month :hugs::hugs:

Viking, take it easy and get as many naps as you can :sleep: :hugs:

B :hi: loving the snoop :haha:


----------



## Milty

Sorry Despi I had to take a nap but I'm working with your assistant now got tomorrows schedule...

Butterfly: I usually just wait for AF and I don't test... AF is due today


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!

Despie big congrats on the 3 pounds!!! Keep up the good work! :thumbup:

Milty...can I have a magical life too? LOL

Viking sending many hugs your way and hoping the days of work go by quickly so you can enjoy your days off


----------



## Milty

Well this is the Holiday thread...holidays are always magical


----------



## Desperado167

My poor son ,he was so frightened .......:nope::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no! :nope:

:hugs:

Is he ok now?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no! :Nope:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Is he ok now?

I just can't believe it


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no! :Nope:
> 
> :hugs:
> 
> Is he ok now?

He's asleep ,r ,:nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG Despie noooo :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is terrible, hope your DS is Ok now :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh no...............:nope::nope::nope: I hope your son gets better soon

Despie what about Hypoallergenic dogs? My Yorkie doesn't shed and is Hypoallergenic...I know there are other dogs that are too

I feel so sad for you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:
https://www.petwave.com/Dogs/Dog-Breed-Center/Hypoallergenic.aspx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG Despie noooo :cry::cry::cry: :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> That is terrible, hope your DS is Ok now :hugs:[/xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Oh no...............:nope::nope::nope: I hope your son gets


----------



## LLbean

I can imagine Despie...oh I hope he gets well soon... I bet Hubby feels guilty in a way for bringing the puppy home but ...who would have known!

I wish I could hug you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O no :(


----------



## LLbean

SO so sorry Despie :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> SO so sorry Despie :hugs:

Thank you darling ,I feel so much better talking to you ,:cry::cry::cry:It's so nice as I know how much u all care ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes T, neither of you could have known that this would happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes T, neither of you could have known that this would happen :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I guess I feel a bit hopeless now but the doc said he will be fine .am so scared now as how on earth do I keep him away from dogs and will he have to keep taking these meds forever :shrug:I need to find theses things out ,I was just so relieved wen they were able to control his breathing and send him home I forgot to ask all the questions :dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

You must have been terrified....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You must have been terrified....:hugs:

I was but my son was even more so and I was really struggling for him ,my hands were shaking and my teeth chattering :nope:,but he's ok now and that's the main thing ,I need a drink ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh my goodness Despi I'm so glad he is going to be ok

Thank God you learned this now instead of when was away from you such as visiting a friend


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh my goodness Despi I'm so glad he is going to be ok
> 
> Thank God you learned this now instead of when was away from you such as visiting a friend

This is wot scares me babes ,has this always been here and I didn't know ,did I just think it was his asthma ?:shrug:None of my family have dogs except my mum and we never go there ,he did take a reaction to our cat but she was outside :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Despie, so scary and thank goodness your son is okay... Well the puppy was a wonderful addition for a little bit and it did brighten all your lives. Hopefully your son will get better soon. Is it the one in the picture holding the dog??


----------



## Viking15

Oh what a shame! I'm so sorry your little sweet son had such a severe reaction to the dog. It seems he will be alright and you aren't at fault at all. These things happen. Very scary! I'm glad you were able to get him help right away. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well my sweet son slept all night beside me .he was really wheezy and a bit restless but I woke him and gave him his meds and a Drink and has gone back asleep ,:cloud9::thumbup:Tonight is my last night with the soy and can I just say I love it :wacko:So far I feel great but let's see if it messes up my cycle!also started temping again this morning ,bring it on :) :) .hows everyone else today ,lots and lots of sticky dust for sus and Viking ,jax ,where are u babes ?keeks ,hope everything's settling down for you ,llbean ,good luck for testing ,indigo mm and b ,hope pregnancy isn't making u you tired and u both get the pregnancy glow soon ,bf lots of love and prayers for my lovely friend ,Sum pp ,Tessie Anna goggly dylis garnet Milty ,how are u all ,keep us up to date with your cycle ,we all love to hear from you ,love and hugs for everyone else and anyone lurking ,Jodes and n.s we miss u dearly ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T, OMG I can´t believe I missed this yesterday,:dohh::dohh::dohh::dohh: I was sure I read and replied to all threads!:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: your poor DS :cry: I am so glad to hear that is is a lot better, it must have been a big scare for you. I am also glad that the puppy has a nice home as well and that you can still see him. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks babes,it was a really awful time but hes not too bad now and I am taking him to toys r us today to get some Lego :thumbup::hugs:Am still smiling for you gorgeous ,wonderful news ,:happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Sus09

Awwww T, well I am just taking one day at the time, but yes, I have to admit I am smiling today after yesterday´s line scare! 

I am so glad that your son is well now, I get he likes his Lego, I still love Lego myself:blush::haha:

Allergies are nasty :nope: I bet you are so relieved today that your little boy is back home and well :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T, glad your DS is feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus :hi::happydance::hugs:

Not much on for me today, I was going to play golf but there is a sandstorm so I have cancelled. tbh I was looking for an excuse anyway :thumbup:

Doc tomorrow for u/s :coffee:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :hi: it's a gorgeous one here in Berkshire (ooarrrr!!), feels like spring is finally arriving :thumbup:

T, phewy, glad DS has had a good night :hugs: and is okay now, I'm so sorry that little pup caused the reaction, you must all be heartbroken :hugs::hugs:

Sus!! :happydance: Okay, promise I'll try NOT to get too excited (yea right!) but keep safe, and have a lovely few days off with G, slow down on the mountain biking yea? :thumbup:

Butterfly, will be thinking about you tomorrow :hugs:

AFM, well you can see from the ticker :nope: I don't understand this charting lark at all :shrug: Should I be worried that FF has me down to Ov on CD20 and only a 8 day LP??????? I'll try again this month, no holidays away to F up the temps :haha:

Have a lovely day everyone :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am so glad your DS is going to be ok!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I am so glad your DS is going to be ok!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes ,wot a day it was :nope:But he's def on the mend ,ate his breakfast and lunch and is lying happily on my knee ,yea I know he's eleven but he's the same size as my six year old and he's mummy's boy :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax bf and :flower:Gosh I always seem to miss you both :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B how are u feeling ,how's work ,are u getting any help ,are you putting on any weight ,any cravings yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning all and it is Sunday! Well hubby left Friday morning for his first business trip in 2 years. Honestly, I love him but I haven't really missed him. I get to hog up the bed and go out to dinner or lunch with the kids. No making dinners just lite ones for the kids. I have had trouble sleeping though. He comes back next Friday night. I started 32mg of Soy too last Friday. I didn't want to do to much cause when ovulation times comes around my ovaries hurt. Plus I'm getting over strep throat. We will see not in a hurry to get pregnant but not preventing it.... Made banana flax buckwheat pancakes for the kids and I freeze them for other breakfasts. I just heat them up in the toaster oven...Hope everyone has a nice day today...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning all and it is Sunday! Well hubby left Friday morning for his first business trip in 2 years. Honestly, I love him but I haven't really missed him. I get to hog up the bed and go out to dinner or lunch with the kids. No making dinners just lite ones for the kids. I have had trouble sleeping though. He comes back next Friday night. I started 32mg of Soy too last Friday. I didn't want to do to much cause when ovulation times comes around my ovaries hurt. Plus I'm getting over strep throat. We will see not in a hurry to get pregnant but not preventing it.... Made banana flax buckwheat pancakes for the kids and I freeze them for other breakfasts. I just heat them up in the toaster oven...Hope everyone has a nice day today...

G do u just take five days of soy at 32 mg?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I feel just fine...bloat sucks, but I guess it's not getting better anytime soon, lol.

I haven't had any cravings at all, but I did wake up at 2 am and make myself cheese nachos.:haha:


Garnet, those pancakes sound really good...could you post the recipe, if I can omit the bananas...not one of my favorite things.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I feel just fine...bloat sucks, but I guess it's not getting better anytime soon, lol.
> 
> I haven't had any cravings at all, but I did wake up at 2 am and make myself cheese nachos.:haha:
> 
> 
> Garnet, those pancakes sound really good...could you post the recipe, if I can omit the bananas...not one of my favorite things.:haha:

Cheese nachos ,yuk ,yea garnet the pancakes sound delicious ,b are u just wearing the same clothes then?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> T, I feel just fine...bloat sucks, but I guess it's not getting better anytime soon, lol.
> 
> I haven't had any cravings at all, but I did wake up at 2 am and make myself cheese nachos.:haha:
> 
> 
> Garnet, those pancakes sound really good...could you post the recipe, if I can omit the bananas...not one of my favorite things.:haha:

I get buckwheat pancakes mix at Trader Joes and mix milled flaxseed and one mashed banana. Water, milk and 1 egg to make them fluffier...


----------



## dachsundmom

Thank you! I will be near a TJ's next weekend.:thumbup:

T, yep...same clothes. I figure I will have to buy fat clothes for spring/summer, but I should make it through the winter just fine.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Thank you! I will be near a TJ's next weekend.:thumbup:
> 
> T, yep...same clothes. I figure I will have to buy fat clothes for spring/summer, but I should make it through the winter just fine.:flower:

Do u wear leggings?are u gonna buy maternity clothes or just a bigger size ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I wear leggings everyday, lol. 

I think I am just going to have to buy larger size clothes, bc I looked at some maternity wear...it's not exactly cute and bc I am short, I think I am still going to have a problem with length.

I don't wear pants at all, and most of the skirts/dresses I have seen, look like they hit at least at the top of the knee...too long for me.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I wear leggings everyday, lol.
> 
> I think I am just going to have to buy larger size clothes, bc I looked at some maternity wear...it's not exactly cute and bc I am short, I think I am still going to have a problem with length.
> 
> I don't wear pants at all, and most of the skirts/dresses I have seen, look like they hit at least at the top of the knee...too long for me.:haha:

I know wot u mean ,u like to look like a school girl :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You have no idea about how many short, plaid, pleated skirts I actually own.:haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha:

T, the thing is Dmom can look like a schoolgirl, she looks really young! Lucky B!! I want your secret! :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sunscreen...everyday, lol.


----------



## Sus09

LOL 
I can´t even sunbathe anymore! as I have very pale skin, blue eyes, and my skin started staining. It is in your genes! you look young!:hugs:

My genes tell me I look like an almost 37 year old woman.. It must be because I am almost 37!:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T...glad your son is feeling better...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...glad your son is feeling better...:hugs:

Thanks indigo ,hes just starting to get a little colour in his cheeks ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> You have no idea about how many short, plaid, pleated skirts I actually own.:haha::haha:

I don't own any ,guess that's why I am not knocked up :cry::haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Despie!

Glad your DS is doing better today, how scary! Sorry you've lost the pup, at least you know he's in good hands and you get to visit.

That's great about the soy - I've read so many mixed reports about it here but so glad your body seems to have tolerated it well with no nasty SE's I was worried :hugs: :hugs:

Now all things crossed it works it's magic xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi Despie!
> 
> Glad your DS is doing better today, how scary! Sorry you've lost the pup, at least you know he's in good hands and you get to visit.
> 
> That's great about the soy - I've read so many mixed reports about it here but so glad your body seems to have tolerated it well with no nasty SE's I was worried :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Now all things crossed it works it's magic xxxx

Hi sweetie ,how are you ,was just thinking of you :wacko:Yes the soys been great but I haven't taken a high dose ,I was planning on a bigger dose but with the difficult last few days I couldn't risk it so kept the dose down ,I think I will have a Strong o and it will be early but that's perfect for me as my hubby is fitting my best friends kitchen next week and she just lives round the corner so he's close by wen I need him :haha:I did have a bit of a sore head but nothing major ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Googly ,where are you ,jax I keep missing you :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## googly

Hi Despie, I'm here, now and again! Just trying to catch up actually - some big stuff been going on I see! Gawd your Pup was so cute but man how scary with your DS! Glad he's ok; bummer about the dog :hugs::hugs:

And a couple of massive congrats to Viking and Sus!! Awesome news gals!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: may your beans be sticky, and your pregnancies stress (and vomit) free :D

Best to everyone else too, hope those BFPs come flooding in now, this thread seems to be on a roll :thumbup:

Me and the googlet are doing well - in kind of a boring phase where the 12w scan is finished but aaaages to wait until the 20w one. Kind of relaxed though, which is good... No more MS which is even better!

:dust: to all!!!


----------



## peacebaby

Ooh just saw your mantra...love it! 

with your dh working nearby you're all set....roll on Ov week :thumbup:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Hi Despie, I'm here, now and again! Just trying to catch up actually - some big stuff been going on I see! Gawd your Pup was so cute but man how scary with your DS! Glad he's ok; bummer about the dog :hugs::hugs:
> 
> And a couple of massive congrats to Viking and Sus!! Awesome news gals!! :happydance::happydance::happydance: may your beans be sticky, and your pregnancies stress (and vomit) free :D
> 
> Best to everyone else too, hope those BFPs come flooding in now, this thread seems to be on a roll :thumbup:
> 
> Me and the googlet are doing well - in kind of a boring phase where the 12w scan is finished but aaaages to wait until the 20w one. Kind of relaxed though, which is good... No more MS which is even better!
> 
> Well :dust: to all!!!

Wonderful babes no more m.s :happydance::happydance::happydance:Are u starting to get the pregnancy glow then ?i never got it :haha:your scan pic is adorable ,are u gonna find out the sex on your next scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Ooh just saw your mantra...love it!
> 
> with your dh working nearby you're all set....roll on Ov week :thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks sweetie ,are you trying this month?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, I'm not sure what happened with your data but I think you ovulated earlier than FF says you did. You also have dashed lines, and I think that means FF isn't even sure. I think you Oed CD 14. Give it another cycle and see what happens. 
Despie, I'm glad your son is doing better :hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> are you trying this month?:hugs::hugs:

yes we are, nervous though.....hoping for a load of bfps for all of us 
[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Jax, I'm not sure what happened with your data but I think you ovulated earlier than FF says you did. You also have dashed lines, and I think that means FF isn't even sure. I think you Oed CD 14. Give it another cycle and see what happens.
> Despie, I'm glad your son is doing better :hugs:

Thanks babes ,just finished my fifth five mile walk in a week ,also no chocolate or crisps since Tuesday ,can't wait till I weigh myself again ,I was three pound down yesterday so am weighing in every Wednesday from now on :thumbup:How are u feeling today !.?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> are you trying this month?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> yes we are, nervous though.....hoping for a load of bfps for all of us
> [-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:Click to expand...

Do u temp or use opks ?good luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Mest of lucke PB...Googly :hi:


----------



## peacebaby

Thanks ladies and the same for you too :hugs:

Despie, I'm a CBFM gal, no temping for me, I would fail miserably at that hehe.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Thanks ladies and the same for you too :hugs:
> 
> Despie, I'm a CBFM gal, no temping for me, I would fail miserably at that hehe.

Cool ,wot day are you on today then ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Peace ::hi::hi::hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Peace ::hi::hi::hi:

Milty sorry for the bfn sweetie ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I always expect that ... But I'm confused as to where AF went off too and why I feel like crap


Thanks though


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh I always expect that ... But I'm confused as to where AF went off too and why I feel like crap
> 
> 
> Thanks though

It's still early days babes ,were u taking anything different this month that could delay af?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yup I'm taking my new thyroid medicine ... But I stop taking it on Fri.

In over 6 years of charting I was only over a 12 day LP once and that was in Nov. when I took DHEA


----------



## Milty

It was never under 12 either until Dec.

So all that stress could be still effecting me


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You have no idea about how many short, plaid, pleated skirts I actually own.:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't own any ,guess that's why I am not knocked up :cry::haha:Click to expand...

I only own 1 skirt :haha::haha:

Milty, I wonder if the cd15 temp was a rogue and you O'd on cd18 as you had ewcm on cd16 - did you do any opks? :flower::hugs:


----------



## Milty

No I didn't but I wish I had 
This was my first month getting back into things

I will say I usually have EWCM one day after I O

But my temps are usually much higher... I don't know if that's from my new meds or I O'd latter


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> No I didn't but I wish I had
> This was my first month getting back into things
> 
> I will say I usually have EWCM one day after I O
> 
> But my temps are usually much higher... I don't know if that's from my new meds or I O'd latter

Hope u find out soon babes either way ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

:wave: milty and bf

Milty, thyroid meds have been known to improve LP so that could be it and a12day LP is good!

Bf, hope you're ok :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You have no idea about how many short, plaid, pleated skirts I actually own.:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't own any ,guess that's why I am not knocked up :cry::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I only own 1 skirt :haha::haha:
> 
> Milty, I wonder if the cd15 temp was a rogue and you O'd on cd18 as you had ewcm on cd16 - did you do any opks? :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

I guess I need to buy myself a plaid skirt up my ass :haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh I didn't know that...cool

Isn't 15 days a bit long though?


----------



## Milty

Plaid skirts are always sexy :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Plaid skirts are always sexy :thumbup:

At the minute my oh will be happy with anything ,he's being denied until I finish the soy :blush:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> Wonderful babes no more m.s :happydance::happydance::happydance:Are u starting to get the pregnancy glow then ?i never got it :haha:your scan pic is adorable ,are u gonna find out the sex on your next scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I don't think 'glow' is quite the word yet, no... :haha: 'chub' maybe! Feeling quite fat :nope: Still get very tired, I think if that would go I might be able to get my glow on!

Yes we are for SURE going to find out the sex - we can't wait... we truly don't have any preference at all, so it will be awesome either way :thumbup:

(plus we need to know so we don't have to stress out about two sets of potential names - it's hard enough just agreeing on one!! :dohh:)


----------



## googly

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You have no idea about how many short, plaid, pleated skirts I actually own.:haha::haha:
> 
> I don't own any ,guess that's why I am not knocked up :cry::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I only own 1 skirt :haha::haha::Click to expand...

Same, and maybe 1-2 dresses - that I never wear... always been the tom boy.


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wonderful babes no more m.s :happydance::happydance::happydance:Are u starting to get the pregnancy glow then ?i never got it :haha:your scan pic is adorable ,are u gonna find out the sex on your next scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I don't think 'glow' is quite the word yet, no... :haha: 'chub' maybe! Feeling quite fat :nope: Still get very tired, I think if that would go I might be able to get my glow on!
> 
> Yes we are for SURE going to find out the sex - we can't wait... we truly don't have any preference at all, so it will be awesome either way :thumbup:
> 
> (plus we need to know so we don't have to stress out about two sets of potential names - it's hard enough just agreeing on one!! :dohh:)Click to expand...

I bet you look gorgeous , :thumbup:Yes I was always the same as long as baby was healthy we never minded , :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Googly:happydance::hugs: long time no see, 
Nice to see you around :hugs::hugs::hugs: and to see the pregnancy is going so well :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> T, the thing is Dmom can look like a schoolgirl, she looks really young! Lucky B!! I want your secret! :haha::haha::hugs:

I didn't realize the news!!! Congrats!!!:flower:


----------



## Viking15

Way to go on the weight loss Despie!!!! 
Daily fitness report. Tried to use the cross trainer in the hotel gym but it kept messing up and making me work too hard. Y'all know I'm worried about my heart rate going too high. So I switched then switched again and ended up on the treadmill. :growlmad: I did my 45 of cardio and then did my squats, lunges, and pushups. I could feel my heart rate really go up with the squats. I usually to do those in a circuit training kind of mode, but I had to slow down. 
Ok. Off to fly around. I hope all are well. I'm glad to see come people back! :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Thanks Garnet, :thumbup::hugs::hugs:I am keeping it a bit low profile with my history I am just taking a day at a time... it will be what will be, cannot do much more. Still happy with the news though.


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Thanks Garnet, :thumbup::hugs::hugs:I am keeping it a bit low profile with my history I am just taking a day at a time... it will be what will be, cannot do much more. Still happy with the news though.

Yep all you can do is take it one day at a time and pray for the best!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks Garnet, :thumbup::hugs::hugs:I am keeping it a bit low profile with my history I am just taking a day at a time... it will be what will be, cannot do much more. Still happy with the news though.
> 
> Yep all you can do is take it one day at a time and pray for the best!!!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Way to go on the weight loss Despie!!!!
> Daily fitness report. Tried to use the cross trainer in the hotel gym but it kept messing up and making me work too hard. Y'all know I'm worried about my heart rate going too high. So I switched then switched again and ended up on the treadmill. :growlmad: I did my 45 of cardio and then did my squats, lunges, and pushups. I could feel my heart rate really go up with the squats. I usually to do those in a circuit training kind of mode, but I had to slow down.
> Ok. Off to fly around. I hope all are well. I'm glad to see come people back! :hugs:

Well done babes ,hope u aren't working too hard ,u need to rest up and take it easy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good job Viking!!!!


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> Googly:happydance::hugs: long time no see,
> Nice to see you around :hugs::hugs::hugs: and to see the pregnancy is going so well :thumbup::hugs:

Sus! Are you guys super excited about the pregnancy? Have you been having betas etc or anything? Your chart is soooooo pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I need to get the kids ready for bed and put my son on his nebuliser for 30 mins before bedtime so I will talk to u all tomorrow ,love u all ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nite nite Despie!!!


----------



## Indigo77

I missed everything. :shrug: 

Googly....:wohoo: for no MS.
Viking & Sus...i hope you are both feeling well and taking it easy.
Milty....sorry about the bfn. 
T & G...I hope you get your soy babies. 

I hate to break it to all you ladies, but I met Brooke in the teen section. :haha:
:hi: & :hugs: to everyone else...

We are making room for baby.... & someone doesn't like change...

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/ef3b709b.jpg


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I missed everything. :shrug:
> 
> Googly....:wohoo: for no MS.
> Viking & Sus...i hope you are both feeling well and taking it easy.
> Milty....sorry about the bfn.
> T & G...I hope you get your soy babies.
> 
> I hate to break it to all you ladies, but I met Brooke in the teen section. :haha:
> :hi: & :hugs: to everyone else...
> 
> We are making room for baby.... & someone doesn't like change...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/ef3b709b.jpg

Yup when we had a baby, we had 4cats and they were not happy being displaced.


----------



## LLbean

Kitty!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Awk indigo bless your kitty ,omg u met b in the teen section :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well that's my last day taking the soy:thumbup:Have started temping again so bring on o ,:happydance:Nothing planned for today except my walk ,hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Indi, what are you two doing trolling the teen section lol :haha::haha:

Poor kitty :awww:

Morning T, sounds good to only have the walk lined up, hope it is a nice sunny day for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Indi, what are you two doing trolling the teen section lol :haha::haha:
> 
> Poor kitty :awww:
> 
> Morning T, sounds good to only have the walk lined up, hope it is a nice sunny day for you :hugs::hugs:

I know babes I am always so busy and today I just need to relax .Am sure you are nervous about today babes?i am nervous for you hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

There's a teen section?


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> There's a teen section?

Good morning ,how are you ,haven't heard from you for a while ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I just want to know what is what. I know there is no hope of there being any other outcome and I don't think I even have that in the back of my mind so in a way I just want it over with quickly so I can move on. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I just want to know what is what. I know there is no hope of there being any other outcome and I don't think I even have that in the back of my mind so in a way I just want it over with quickly so I can move on. :hugs::hugs:

I know the waiting is awful :nope:And the need to just start a new chapter and get your life back ,praying for strength for you today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi:

Jax ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where on earth is everyone ,I stayed in today to catch up :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::trouble:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

:haha: They know you're on T!!!

Guess what? I went back to WW on Sat, have put a stone back on, not good :nope: so I'm joining you and Viking on the fitness campaign :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

So Indigo had to go and blab!:growlmad: Fine, DD is actually my sister and this LO is my first....I wanted to make sure I had kids by the time I was 20!:haha:


M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

J, Idk if you have the WW barcode scanner on your phone, but I love it!:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> So Indigo had to go and blab!:growlmad: Fine, DD is actually my sister and this LO is my first....I wanted to make sure I had kids by the time I was 20!:haha:
> 
> 
> M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> J, Idk if you have the WW barcode scanner on your phone, but I love it!:thumbup:

...and N's your Grandad :haha:

I haven't B, but I'm thinking it's a winner! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :haha: They know you're on T!!!
> 
> Guess what? I went back to WW on Sat, have put a stone back on, not good :nope: so I'm joining you and Viking on the fitness campaign : jax u will get a stone off in no time at all :thumbup:Today I feel so hungry ,wonder if it's the soy ,just made myself a chicken salad sandwich and it's not even lunch time plus I had cereal for breakfast ,need to get out for my walk but it's so wet ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> So Indigo had to go and blab!:growlmad: Fine, DD is actually my sister and this LO is my first....I wanted to make sure I had kids by the time I was 20!:haha:
> 
> 
> M....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> J, Idk if you have the WW barcode scanner on your phone, but I love it!:thumbup:

Wot is it and wot sort of fon do u have ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I have an iPhone, but the app is also available on Droid.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

T, d'you like fruit and veg? You can fill up on them on WW it's free! I'm going to try and knock my bag of crisps with my sarnie on the head this week so have chopped up a load of crudites - carrot, celerywacko:), cherry toms, cucumber, mushrooms, peppers, you can eat loads and it will fill you up with your sarnie. I'm doing my pound a week mantra and then I will be back to 10st 2lbs by the time me and DH see Coldplay in June :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, d'you like fruit and veg? You can fill up on them on WW it's free! I'm going to try and knock my bag of crisps with my sarnie on the head this week so have chopped up a load of crudites - carrot, celerywacko:), cherry toms, cucumber, mushrooms, peppers, you can eat loads and it will fill you up with your sarnie. I'm doing my pound a week mantra and then I will be back to 10st 2lbs by the time me and DH see Coldplay in June :thumbup:

Perfect ,yes jax I give up crisps and chocolate a week today also walking five miles per day and I lost three pound in four days ,shows u how much chocolate I was eating ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Chris Martin!:blush::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I have an iPhone, but the app is also available on Droid.:thumbup:

I have an I phone three ,does that work?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Morning ladies,
Butterfly hope all goes well for you! Despie a pound could be just water or poo! I got so much to do today... Clean, wash clothes at least my littlest one at school. Ahh it is Monday huh... Hope everyone has a good day....


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, I have an iPhone, but the app is also available on Droid.:thumbup:
> 
> I have an I phone three ,does that work?:hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Morning ladies,
> Butterfly hope all goes well for you! Despie a pound could be just water or poo! I got so much to do today... Clean, wash clothes at least my littlest one at school. Ahh it is Monday huh... Hope everyone has a good day....

Did you enjoy having the bed all too yourself again?:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

How do I get this application on my fon ?anyone know for ww?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Morning Everyone :hi:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> How do I get this application on my fon ?anyone know for ww?:hugs:

Dunno T, could try their website? 

You survived then? :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, go to the app store and type 'weight watchers' in the search.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Milty!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Milty ,any news? Yea b I went online but I need to get a ww account and subscription first ,jax ,done and dusted for today now I have told him he needs to be patient for a bit :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Morning Milty ,any news? Yea b I went online but I need to get a ww account and subscription first ,jax ,done and dusted for today now I have told him he needs to be patient for a bit :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

No news...I didn't even test...I've start having strange cramps so maybe AF is finally on the way


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HI ladies! :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> No news...I didn't even test...I've start having strange cramps so maybe AF is finally on the way

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes ,:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

So have just heard that my sil came out in a rash after having the dog for a night :nope:He has now been sold to a couple that live in the country with a big back garden and land for him to run about ,gosh I miss that little face so much :cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## LLbean

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh no...:cry:

Poor little guy. :awww:

I hope he likes it there....:hugs:

Does this mean you'll never see him again? :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Oh no...:cry:
> 
> Poor little guy. :awww:
> 
> I hope he likes it there....:hugs:
> 
> Does this mean you'll never see him again? :cry:

Yes never :cry::cry:I know I only had him for less than a week but I feel in love with him ,I miss him so much :cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh no...:cry:
> 
> Poor little guy. :awww:
> 
> I hope he likes it there....:hugs:
> 
> Does this mean you'll never see him again? :cry:
> 
> Yes never :cry::cry:I know I only had him for less than a week but I feel in love with him ,I miss him so much :cry::cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

I miss him too. I was coming here first after logging in to see if you posted any new pics of him. 

Is your DS allergic to kittens?


----------



## Butterfly67

:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies,
> Butterfly hope all goes well for you! Despie a pound could be just water or poo! I got so much to do today... Clean, wash clothes at least my littlest one at school. Ahh it is Monday huh... Hope everyone has a good day....
> 
> Did you enjoy having the bed all too yourself again?:haha:Click to expand...

Yup I got until Friday night @11:00 pm. Then it back to my cramp quarters...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> HI ladies! :wave:

Hi back!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> So have just heard that my sil came out in a rash after having the dog for a night :nope:He has now been sold to a couple that live in the country with a big back garden and land for him to run about ,gosh I miss that little face so much :cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope:

Dang! Who would think that such a cute little snowball would cause such a allergic reaction in people :wacko:. I would miss him too. :cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

We had a Cat for 16 years but he was an outdoor cat ,I am sure the pup will be happy I just feel so sad for him but the couple that bought him have no children and a big yard so hopefully they will love him and give him the life he deserves ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Despie so sorry about all you are going through--:hugs:

I've been MIA for a while due to work and home--so much going on. I will be back on posting but for now I just wanted to let you everyone know I am thinking of you and wish lots of :dust: and positive vibes and strength to get through the tough moments :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

For my girls!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Oh T! That's so sad :cry: ....

Garnet, make the most of it :thumbup: :haha:

peanutpup :hi: you take care too and sending lots of luv and babydust backatcha, don't be gone to long!! :dust:

B, meant to say this earlier am loving snoop doggie dog dachsund style! :haha: Have put my chart back to how it should be, naughty FF :growlmad::haha:

LL, Indigo, Butterfly :hugs::hugs:

I'm off to bed to read my book DH downstairs watching some godawful programme, night :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, do you find temping to be of any help?


----------



## Jax41

Dunno, I'm on the fence, so far it's not told me anything that I felt sure I didn't already know (well apart from the O on CD20 and 8 day LP :wacko:) but then I've only done it one cycle so I reckon I will be giving it another shot :winkwink: and altho I seem to have timed my magic 2 BD's either side of O it STILL didn't work :nope: I mean c'mon I'm supposed to be preg by now because I'm temping!!! :haha::haha: C going for SA on 10th March :thumbup: Should I start temping again as soon as AF has flown the nest?


----------



## dachsundmom

Until you are sure of your cycle, start when AF leaves.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,big big temp drop for me this morning ,is it just the soy I wonder as I stopped it on Monday night as surely I wouldn't o this early ,anyone know?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Pp sorry I missed you ,hope u are keeping ok ,how's everyone else keeping ,Happy Tuesday ,:kiss:Am heading to Starbucks today with a really good friend ,my ds is going back to school :thumbup:He's so much better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

T, one one of my soy months I got a double dip before O but might be worth starting the OPKs :shrug:

PP :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you come back soon

Jax, think the temping will help eventually :haha::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else

So I m/c'd last night. A relief but totally horrible. Hey ho it is over now, just some cramping still :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> T, one one of my soy months I got a double dip before O but might be worth starting the OPKs :shrug:
> 
> PP :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you come back soon
> 
> Jax, think the temping will help eventually :haha::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else
> 
> So I m/c'd last night. A relief but totally horrible. Hey ho it is over now, just some cramping still :thumbup:

I will start the opks today :thumbup:So sorry babes but glad its all over for you ,are u still heading home today or tomorrow?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d, hold off that ovulation - we r doing it together this month right! :thumbup: think i'll be ov early this month too...just got a feeling. it's not uncommon for me, i ov on day 11 (poss 12) in december when i got a bfp. 

really sorry about your doggy but try to feel positive about it. you've done the right thing and i bet he is getting just as spoilt with love from his new parents :hugs::hugs::hugs: remember i gave my dog up last year? it's taken some time believe me but now i know it was for the best and i feel so positive about it now. you've done the right thing not only for your son but for the pup too. sounds like he has headed to a perfect spot in the countryside too. :hugs:

bf - :hugs::hugs::hugs: to you. i'm sure you are relieved this stage is passing and you can start to think about moving forward again. 

i'm in all day today :wacko: this is usually when i have a bad day bc my mind gets overactive BUT i've decided it's a big cleaning day. some brain dead work does the trick for me, where i don't think and i just do :winkwink:


----------



## Jax41

T, Suma, it's that time again :wacko: For once mine appears to be over a weekend (allelujah!) and now that I have DH onside I'm hoping we can have a real stab at it this cycle :winkwink:

Suma, how's the cleaning going :sleep::sleep::haha:

T, gingerbread latte here we come! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I OV on CD10, with one of my soy cycles.


----------



## Jax41

B, did you take COCK?


----------



## Garnet

I OV early too on Soy and we just do it every night or other night to catch the egg. DMom: Our neighbor just got a 9 week old spotted dashhound. She is a cutie but alas I don't want to touch her cause I might go out and buy a puppy and husband will kill me. Can you see it! Welcome home! Look at our new puppy. Good morning everyone! I got to put weed and feed on the lawn today and mop floors. My day is so exciting huh!!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,big big temp drop for me this morning ,is it just the soy I wonder as I stopped it on Monday night as surely I wouldn't o this early ,anyone know?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Pp sorry I missed you ,hope u are keeping ok ,how's everyone else keeping ,Happy Tuesday ,:kiss:Am heading to Starbucks today with a really good friend ,my ds is going back to school :thumbup:He's so much better ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Enjoy yourself!!


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> T, one one of my soy months I got a double dip before O but might be worth starting the OPKs :shrug:
> 
> PP :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you come back soon
> 
> Jax, think the temping will help eventually :haha::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: everyone else
> 
> So I m/c'd last night. A relief but totally horrible. Hey ho it is over now, just some cramping still :thumbup:

So sorry! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

jax - cleaning is progressing slowly...can't be bothered. kitchen is done so far and that's it. :growlmad:

hi garnet :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, did you take COCK?

:thumbup: I sure did...got the craptastics from it...started with 120mg and worked my way up to 360mg.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> I OV early too on Soy and we just do it every night or other night to catch the egg. DMom: Our neighbor just got a 9 week old spotted dashhound. She is a cutie but alas I don't want to touch her cause I might go out and buy a puppy and husband will kill me. Can you see it! Welcome home! Look at our new puppy. Good morning everyone! I got to put weed and feed on the lawn today and mop floors. My day is so exciting huh!!!

Oh wow! A dapple doxie (that's what the spots are called, lol.) I think they are some of the cutest ever!:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> jax - cleaning is progressing slowly...can't be bothered. kitchen is done so far and that's it. :growlmad:
> 
> hi garnet :flower:

Hello back at cha!!:flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

Yes DMom a Double Dapple Doxie. Full blooded and she is really sweet...


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, did you take COCK?
> 
> :thumbup: I sure did...got the craptastics from it...started with 120mg and worked my way up to 360mg.Click to expand...

:dohh: Oh yea, I remember! Apart from the craptastics d'you think it's any good?


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Yes DMom a Double Dapple Doxie. Full blooded and she is really sweet...

Oh no, this brings back memories of your demon doxie avatar B.....:wacko:


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning everyone

AF finally came yeah!!

BF :hugs:

Despi : I would OPK...keep us informed I'm really thinking of trying soy

Jax: I really like charting

Hey everyone else....sorry I'm st stuck using my phone


----------



## LLbean

:hi:

BF, glad it is done for you and you can start looking forward to new possibilities

Sounds like cleaning day for lots in here...hmmm I may have to do that too lol

:hugs: and :wave: everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Milty ,big hug babes ,g happy cleaning ,b I missed u again ,jax ,got my latte and fruit bread yum yum ,llbean and everyone I missed ,:flower::kiss::kiss:,well just got my Internet working agin ,was down for five hours ,:growlmad:So got home works done dinner :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie! Your poor tooth! Nasty bread :grr: 
I updated my journal with the doctor visit this afternoon. Currently my DH is dragging me to the courthouse to contest his speeding ticket. He's a moron. He was totally caught red handed. Doesn't want to pay the consequences... Sigh


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie! Your poor tooth! Nasty bread :grr:
> I updated my journal with the doctor visit this afternoon. Currently my DH is dragging me to the courthouse to contest his speeding ticket. He's a moron. He was totally caught red handed. Doesn't want to pay the consequences... Sigh

Luckily it's at the side but it needs fixed ,hopefully a bit of chemfil will do it ,my oh is the slowest driver in the world ,:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Yep my man is an old man driver! No tickets or accidents for him...


----------



## dachsundmom

My DH had to pay for a 40 in a 25, about a month ago...:haha:


----------



## Viking15

He was going 63 in a 45. He is a serial speeder. He has been warned twice before. He just never learns. We waited in line for him to ask for a court date. So, now it's delayed until April 4. I hope he has to pay. Maybe it will help him learn a lesson. His driving is scary at times. I ask for him to slow down often. It makes him mad. I say I don't appreciate him putting me in unnecessary danger. And he rolls his eyes. He was driving 80 in a 55 just this afternoon. Why don't the cops stop him more? Sinverguenza!


----------



## LLbean

LOL Viking I love the Spanish sneaked out there...My hubby is an old man driving, if not for my driving we would be late everywhere LOL and he gets all nervous always and gets lost...yeah I am the one driving us around.

Despie sorry about your tooth! I missed that part. How bad is it? i chipped one before but they just shaved it down a bit so I would not cut my tongue on it...but it was a tiny tiny piece


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all!

feeling fab today, the anger and depression has thankfully left the building! lol. sometimes it does us good i think to wallow and indulge in a bit of feeling sorry for ones self. :haha: well, i'm back!:thumbup:

despie - who are you trying to kid saying your hubby is a slow driver...:winkwink: i've heard other stories, i've heard he is like stirling moss in the bedroom.

sorry you've chipped a tooth, what a pain. i've got one on my bottom front tooth, it isn't noticeable to others (well i don't thinks so) and i've grown to love it but it is rough though. i've just never got it fixed.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all!
> 
> feeling fab today, the anger and depression has thankfully left the building! lol. sometimes it does us good i think to wallow and indulge in a bit of feeling sorry for ones self. :haha: well, i'm back!:thumbup:
> 
> despie - who are you trying to kid saying your hubby is a slow driver...:winkwink: i've heard other stories, i've heard he is like stirling moss in the bedroom.
> 
> sorry you've chipped a tooth, what a pain. i've got one on my bottom front tooth, it isn't noticeable to others (well i don't thinks so) and i've grown to love it but it is rough though. i've just never got it fixed.

morning gorgeous glad u are feeling better.am having to use hubbys laptop as the internet isnt working on my ipad so i need to b careful wot i say :haha:glad u r feeling better,dental apt not for twelve days its just a small bit and u cant see it but i hope he doesnt need to refill it ,great to see u much like your old self :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

morning everyone .:flower:hope everyones ok .internet till playing up but have borrowed hubbys laptop and an connecting it directly to the roeuter:thumbup:so i need to watch wot i am writing about him :haha:keeks so happy to see u back .this place has been a bit quiet and lonely and we desperately need some laughs:haha:right i need to go get some opks and get my sex rota sorted out for the next few days .love u ladies loads:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> morning everyone .:flower:hope everyones ok .internet till playing up but have borrowed hubbys laptop and an connecting it directly to the roeuter:thumbup:so i need to watch wot i am writing about him :haha:keeks so happy to see u back .this place has been a bit quiet and lonely and we desperately need some laughs:haha:right i need to go get some opks and get my sex rota sorted out for the next few days .love u ladies loads:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

sex rota :happydance::happydance::happydance: bring it on! :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

:saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

i am trying to be relaxed this cycle and not as much shagging.:wacko::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:Click to expand...

i guess u know me too well :blush::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess u know me too well :blush::haha:Click to expand...

:thumbup: sure do....you're def the hare and I'm the tortoise :haha: not sure the fable will apply though!


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. i've got a rota going on too this month, i've even marked my shag sessions on fertility friend before event :blush: problem is that my opk is getting colour on it today and i'm think it'll be early this month. tomorrow night is the start of my ROTA all being well.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess u know me too well :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: sure do....you're def the hare and I'm the tortoise :haha: not sure the fable will apply though!Click to expand...

your time is coming babes i know it even if you have lost all hope i am still holding onto it tightly for you ,.....always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess u know me too well :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: sure do....you're def the hare and I'm the tortoise :haha: not sure the fable will apply though!Click to expand...
> 
> your time is coming babes i know it even if you have lost all hope i am still holding onto it tightly for you ,.....always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww T :cry: thank you :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. i've got a rota going on too this month, i've even marked my shag sessions on fertility friend before event :blush: problem is that my opk is getting colour on it today and i'm think it'll be early this month. tomorrow night is the start of my ROTA all being well.:haha:

thats brilliant nats ,well we dtd this morning and monday morning so trying to hold off till friday :blush::wacko:its bloody hard :haha:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:

Either that or T's taking over your mind :wacko::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :saywhat: Sex rota T :haha: pull the other one :rofl::rofl:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> More like let the madness shagathon begin! :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i guess u know me too well :blush::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup: sure do....you're def the hare and I'm the tortoise :haha: not sure the fable will apply though!Click to expand...
> 
> your time is coming babes i know it even if you have lost all hope i am still holding onto it tightly for you ,.....always :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

totally agree. and not forgetting my dream of course (sorry for mixing names up the other week - it was def you jax) :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Either that or T's taking over your mind :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

i know yeah! strange...we're even cycling together with twin looking charts now too :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:

i feel all sexd up too .i think its that pic of your hubby u just posted:haha:,hes bloody gorgeous:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Really Suma :shock:. Right the gauntlet is thrown down!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> Either that or T's taking over your mind :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> i feel all sexd up too .i think its that pic of your hubby u just posted:haha:,hes bloody gorgeous:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: i feel like a silly girl putting it on but a promise is a promise. if i'm still here next valentines day i'll get him posing in some heart printed boxers with a rose in his teeth...lol. (now i've said that i'm definitely going to make sure i get my BFP before next feb. lol)


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> i feel all sexd up too .i think its that pic of your hubby u just posted:haha:,hes bloody gorgeous:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: i feel like a silly girl putting it on but a promise is a promise. if i'm still here next valentines day i'll get him posing in some heart printed boxers with a rose in his teeth...lol. (now i've said that i'm definitely going to make sure i get my BFP before next feb. lol)Click to expand...

that sick part of me hopes u are still here too :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> i feel all sexd up too .i think its that pic of your hubby u just posted:haha:,hes bloody gorgeous:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: i feel like a silly girl putting it on but a promise is a promise. if i'm still here next valentines day i'll get him posing in some heart printed boxers with a rose in his teeth...lol. (now i've said that i'm definitely going to make sure i get my BFP before next feb. lol)Click to expand...
> 
> that sick part of me hopes u are still here too :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...



:rofl::rofl::rofl:

but with it being one year on he may have lost his definition by then and could be sporting a nice beer belly instead. like i said, a promise is a promise though. :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

i know it's been said before but i wish we were all on the same time zone. llbean and others are counting sheep while we're talking sex. you know what they're like, they'll be sad they've missed out :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> it's weird bc last month i really didn't feel 'all sexed up' and this month i do already. think it's my hormones playing up :wacko: :sex::sex::sex:
> 
> i feel all sexd up too .i think its that pic of your hubby u just posted:haha:,hes bloody gorgeous:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: i feel like a silly girl putting it on but a promise is a promise. if i'm still here next valentines day i'll get him posing in some heart printed boxers with a rose in his teeth...lol. (now i've said that i'm definitely going to make sure i get my BFP before next feb. lol)Click to expand...
> 
> that sick part of me hopes u are still here too :winkwink::haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> but with it being one year on he may have lost his definition by then and could be sporting a nice beer belly instead. like i said, a promise is a promise though. :haha:Click to expand...

i dont mind a beerbelly either ,:haha:post away:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Suma, I completely missed the pic of your DH in the first place :dohh: what page is he on? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> i know it's been said before but i wish we were all on the same time zone. llbean and others are counting sheep while we're talking sex. you know what they're like, they'll be sad they've missed out :haha:

i know i wish we all had a flashing light on our computers that flashed wen each of us log on and puts us in the same time zone :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:: jax


----------



## sumatwsimit

on my journal jax. but i'm gonna take it off. poor bugga. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Suma, I completely missed the pic of your DH in the first place :dohh: what page is he on? :winkwink:

ive downloaded it :thumbup:i will email it to you ,only joking nats :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> on my journal jax. but i'm gonna take it off. poor bugga. :haha:

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

you crack me up.

now, it's only fair. c'mon lets see these baby making machines! i want to see other hubby posing pics too. (god i sound like a perv lol).


----------



## Jax41

Found him! :blush: Oh my, I've gone all 'hot under the collar' :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> you crack me up.
> 
> now, it's only fair. c'mon lets see these baby making machines! i want to see other hubby posing pics too. (god i sound like a perv lol).

we just want to look at yours nats :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Found him! :blush: Oh my, I've gone all 'hot under the collar' :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## sumatwsimit

ok. let's talk sex...

who do you fancy in either the music or film world.

i'll start...

ANDY GARCIA
https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4_mqU3hqrPWHoiQSlgSA14uYH-eM6ocvzpxft4bTwWi_C1hc_

adam lambert (I KNOW HE IS SOOOO GAY BUT I THINK HE IS BEAUTIFUL)
https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS-kb4mmTuh9XIezrcmS4m3Z231ITXqo2UXSDRl1ywQpYXC5_N8Bw


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> ok. let's talk sex...
> 
> who do you fancy in either the music or film world.
> 
> i'll start...
> 
> ANDY GARCIA
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4_mqU3hqrPWHoiQSlgSA14uYH-eM6ocvzpxft4bTwWi_C1hc_
> 
> adam lambert (I KNOW HE IS SOOOO GAY BUT I THINK HE IS BEAUTIFUL)
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS-kb4mmTuh9XIezrcmS4m3Z231ITXqo2UXSDRl1ywQpYXC5_N8Bw

i love john barrowman ,hes gay too and matthew mcconaughey:thumbup:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> ok. let's talk sex...
> 
> who do you fancy in either the music or film world.
> 
> i'll start...
> 
> ANDY GARCIA
> https://t0.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS4_mqU3hqrPWHoiQSlgSA14uYH-eM6ocvzpxft4bTwWi_C1hc_
> 
> adam lambert (I KNOW HE IS SOOOO GAY BUT I THINK HE IS BEAUTIFUL)
> https://t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcS-kb4mmTuh9XIezrcmS4m3Z231ITXqo2UXSDRl1ywQpYXC5_N8Bw
> 
> i love john barrowman ,hes gay too and matthew mcconaughey:thumbup:Click to expand...


john barrowman - gay!!!!! i'm gutted. what a waste.

and matthew mc...my oldest sister bumped into him at the reception in the palazzo versace hotel on the goldcoast a few years back when i lived in oz. (my little sis got married there) she was complaining about the parking situation there and he was stood next to her laughing. he asked her for a drink...she turned him down bc she had the wedding to go to!!!!!! he was filming over there with kate hudson...can't remember the film. my sister said he isn't that nice in real life (he is known to be a womanizer too :growlmad:)


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning from the Eastern beach area!!! How's everyone doing beside rearing up for the shaggathon... Hee Hee!! Well last day of Soy last night. Glad cause I hate introducing the hormones to my system... I remember the first time I was on Clomid and I was a basket case. I almost forgot my purse in a cart at the grocery store. Thank goodness my friend was with me.. Okay everyone have a nice day and I gotta go to the Dentist to day to get the a crown fitted.. Ugg hate the Dentist and the bill that comes with it...


----------



## Jax41

Richard Armitage :blush::cloud9:
 



Attached Files:







RA.jpg
File size: 2 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sumatwsimit

Garnet said:


> Good Morning from the Eastern beach area!!! How's everyone doing beside rearing up for the shaggathon... Hee Hee!! Well last day of Soy last night. Glad cause I hate introducing the hormones to my system... I remember the first time I was on Clomid and I was a basket case. I almost forgot my purse in a cart at the grocery store. Thank goodness my friend was with me.. Okay everyone have a nice day and I gotta go to the Dentist to day to get the a crown fitted.. Ugg hate the Dentist and the bill that comes with it...



hi garnet, good luck at the dentist and good job trying out the soy :thumbup: i hate trying out new things too.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Richard Armitage :blush::cloud9:

he has got my vote :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning from the Eastern beach area!!! How's everyone doing beside rearing up for the shaggathon... Hee Hee!! Well last day of Soy last night. Glad cause I hate introducing the hormones to my system... I remember the first time I was on Clomid and I was a basket case. I almost forgot my purse in a cart at the grocery store. Thank goodness my friend was with me.. Okay everyone have a nice day and I gotta go to the Dentist to day to get the a crown fitted.. Ugg hate the Dentist and the bill that comes with it...

good luck with the soy .i loved it and am gonna use it next month too :thumbup:hate the dentist too ,i get really nervous,right ladies i need to go get some opks.......talk soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning from the Eastern beach area!!! How's everyone doing beside rearing up for the shaggathon... Hee Hee!! Well last day of Soy last night. Glad cause I hate introducing the hormones to my system... I remember the first time I was on Clomid and I was a basket case. I almost forgot my purse in a cart at the grocery store. Thank goodness my friend was with me.. Okay everyone have a nice day and I gotta go to the Dentist to day to get the a crown fitted.. Ugg hate the Dentist and the bill that comes with it...
> 
> 
> 
> hi garnet, good luck at the dentist and good job trying out the soy :thumbup: i hate trying out new things too.Click to expand...

This is my third try at Soy. I got to BFP twice on it. Sadly my little beanies went bye bye! It works great for me. :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

...and another!!!!! :winkwink:
 



Attached Files:







RA2.jpg
File size: 1.5 KB
Views: 16


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> ...and another!!!!! :winkwink:

jax - i can't make the pic any bigger? :nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

it really needs to be bigger :blush::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Lol you ladies are cracking me up lol. Will post my dream boats in a bit


----------



## Jax41

Okay Suma :thumbup: I can't concentrate now! :haha:
 



Attached Files:







Richard-Armitage-VPL-3.png
File size: 235.1 KB
Views: 1


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Okay Suma :thumbup: I can't concentrate now! :haha:

crikey! i've just gone a bit dizzy :wacko:


----------



## LLbean

ok...here you go...yummmmmmmmyyyyyyyyy
https://shatterproofglassdolls.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/08/joe-manganiello.jpg


----------



## LLbean

one of my old time favorite pics...Marcus Schenkenberg
https://i43.tinypic.com/s1pbu1.jpg


----------



## sumatwsimit

oh my word, it's all just too much! :flasher:

who is the first guy?


----------



## Jax41

LL, phhhhhhhhhheeeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy.... nice :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

now that's what you call a fit bod! my eggs are crying right now :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Joe Manganiello...he is on True Blood as Alcide...will also be appearing in a new movie coming out in May called "What to expect" and yes, it is like the book (has J-Lo and Cameron Diaz)...and I worked on it for a day but darn it I missed him!!!! I was so looking forward to seeing that gorgeous specimen live and in person LOL


----------



## Desperado167

i will def have to delete todays history on my ohs laptop as he will think we are all a bunch of perves:haha:loving all the pics ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Good job Despie!

Well I won't weigh myself as you know so...now that AF is here for sure I will be more serious about the gym and all...lets see what I can do. Gong to Disneyworld in July so hopefully I will be at my goal by then (if I can drop 10lbs per month LOL)


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good job Despie!
> 
> Well I won't weigh myself as you know so...now that AF is here for sure I will be more serious about the gym and all...lets see what I can do. Gong to Disneyworld in July so hopefully I will be at my goal by then (if I can drop 10lbs per month LOL)

i bet you can achieve that elizabeth :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

good morning :kiss:


----------



## Viking15

Wow Despie! 4 pounds is great!!! Slow and steady so you don't burn out. You are doing fab! I got under my goal weight for the first time yesterday morning. I was shocked because I ate chicken fingers and a waffle at IHOP when I got home from my trip on Monday night late right before bed. So I guess I needed to get knocked up and eat crap to reach my goal weight. WTF?!? I tried to lose those 2 lbs for a month and a half! 
Those men are yummy. My current celeb crush is Ryan Renolds. I adore him and will watch any movie he's appeared in except the green lantern. I just couldn't stomach that one. :haha: I love the romantic comedies. My DH won't see them with me, so I have to watch by myself.


----------



## Viking15

LL you can do anything you want! You've got the knowledge. The hardest part is the first step. I don't know what it is about that motivation.


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:

Yea T!!! :happydance::happydance: 4lbs in a week is amazing, don't put yourself under a huge amount of pressure to do more! I always think 'a pound a week' anything more is a bonus :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Wow Despie! 4 pounds is great!!! Slow and steady so you don't burn out. You are doing fab! I got under my goal weight for the first time yesterday morning. I was shocked because I ate chicken fingers and a waffle at IHOP when I got home from my trip on Monday night late right before bed. So I guess I needed to get knocked up and eat crap to reach my goal weight. WTF?!? I tried to lose those 2 lbs for a month and a half!
> Those men are yummy. My current celeb crush is Ryan Renolds. I adore him and will watch any movie he's appeared in except the green lantern. I just couldn't stomach that one. :haha: I love the romantic comedies. My DH won't see them with me, so I have to watch by myself.

thanks babes and well done on getting under your goal weight ,i bet u look amazing .i would love to see the before and after pics.i love romantic comedies too:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:
> 
> Yea T!!! :happydance::happydance: 4lbs in a week is amazing, don't put yourself under a huge amount of pressure to do more! I always think 'a pound a week' anything more is a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...

i was hoping for seven jax :haha::blush:


----------



## Viking15

I've been terrible at taking pictures. I was thinking I'd really like to have a bump progression though. I have always hated taking pictures because I look fat. I still think I look fat, but I definitely look better!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:
> 
> Yea T!!! :happydance::happydance: 4lbs in a week is amazing, don't put yourself under a huge amount of pressure to do more! I always think 'a pound a week' anything more is a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i was hoping for seven jax :haha::blush:Click to expand...

Aww c'mon T you've either got to be ill or have a serious amount to lose to do that in a week. You've done good girlie, keep it going :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I've been terrible at taking pictures. I was thinking I'd really like to have a bump progression though. I have always hated taking pictures because I look fat. I still think I look fat, but I definitely look better!

you are way too hard on yourself ,bump pics would b amazing:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Viking...heard of the HCG diet? YUP you got it NATURALLY!!!! LOL... I lost weight my first trimester too HAHAHA

all kidding aside you were losing, you were putting on muscle and now that you stopped working out you can see the loss more. Don't get TOO comfortable though...walk and do what you are allowed to do and be careful with eating too much. Believe me, the baby won't be missing out on nutrients...you will before he/she does....hence why they increase calcium and stuff because they will take it from your teeth and bones if they have to hehehehehe

Motivation? hmmm maybe looking decent in the hot Orlando July weather will do it LOL


----------



## LLbean

Despie...slow and steady wins the race!!!!

Losing too much too soon is not good, you are more likely to "fall off the wagon" that way...remember it is NOT a diet, but a lifestyle change


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:
> 
> Yea T!!! :happydance::happydance: 4lbs in a week is amazing, don't put yourself under a huge amount of pressure to do more! I always think 'a pound a week' anything more is a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i was hoping for seven jax :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww c'mon T you've either got to be ill or have a serious amount to lose to do that in a week. You've done good girlie, keep it going :thumbup:Click to expand...

well am sure the birthday cake at my auntts didnt help:haha:i have a lot to lose jax,50 pounds.but its nt gonna get me down :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie...slow and steady wins the race!!!!
> 
> Losing too much too soon is not good, you are more likely to "fall off the wagon" that way...remember it is NOT a diet, but a lifestyle change

you are right :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I have heard of the HCG diet! Too funny. Maybe that is it? I have been trying pretty hard to eat right, but my DH caught me in a moment of weakness... I had been craving IHOP for awhile and I came in from the trip and there was no food in the house and he was hungry. He literally jumped for joy when I said yes to IHOP. I had the sugar free syrup on my waffle so it could have been worse. I walked the dog last night with DH and I will do that again today along with the usual lunges, squats and pushups. 
Despie, my family never has been big on taking photos so part of it is that. But a big part of it is I never was happy with what I saw in the photo.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I have heard of the HCG diet! Too funny. Maybe that is it? I have been trying pretty hard to eat right, but my DH caught me in a moment of weakness... I had been craving IHOP for awhile and I came in from the trip and there was no food in the house and he was hungry. He literally jumped for joy when I said yes to IHOP. I had the sugar free syrup on my waffle so it could have been worse. I walked the dog last night with DH and I will do that again today along with the usual lunges, squats and pushups.
> Despie, my family never has been big on taking photos so part of it is that. But a big part of it is I never was happy with what I saw in the photo.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> ok ladies my weightloss for the week was four pound ,expected a bit more but am happy enough,walked thirty miles too in a week.:thumbup:hows everyone else doing?:hugs:
> 
> Yea T!!! :happydance::happydance: 4lbs in a week is amazing, don't put yourself under a huge amount of pressure to do more! I always think 'a pound a week' anything more is a bonus :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> i was hoping for seven jax :haha::blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww c'mon T you've either got to be ill or have a serious amount to lose to do that in a week. You've done good girlie, keep it going :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> well am sure the birthday cake at my auntts didnt help:haha:i have a lot to lose jax,50 pounds.but its nt gonna get me down :thumbup:Click to expand...

You'll be fine. I did 35lbs in six months and honestly I did my 'pound a week' mantra and it helped me a lot. I'm not a big weekly loser I think 3lbs was my max and I didn't hit it that often. Have you joined WW or SW, I think joining a club or having a 'diet' to follow is really much easier, if that kind of thing floats your boat :shipw: (been dying to use that one for ages! :haha:)


----------



## sumatwsimit

despie - well done with the weight loss - you've stuck to your plan and it's paying off. i'm sure it'll motivate you more now to keep up the walking too. i thinking walking is good for a head boost as well as for physical fitness. 

viking - what's an IHOP?


----------



## LLbean

sumatwsimit said:


> despie - well done with the weight loss - you've stuck to your plan and it's paying off. i'm sure it'll motivate you more now to keep up the walking too. i thinking walking is good for a head boost as well as for physical fitness.
> 
> viking - what's an IHOP?

International House Of Pancakes=IHOP


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> I have heard of the HCG diet! Too funny. Maybe that is it? I have been trying pretty hard to eat right, but my DH caught me in a moment of weakness... I had been craving IHOP for awhile and I came in from the trip and there was no food in the house and he was hungry. He literally jumped for joy when I said yes to IHOP. I had the sugar free syrup on my waffle so it could have been worse. I walked the dog last night with DH and I will do that again today along with the usual lunges, squats and pushups.
> Despie, my family never has been big on taking photos so part of it is that. But a big part of it is I never was happy with what I saw in the photo.

Viking :hugs: Falling off the waggon every now and again does the soul good :winkwink: hey we can't be perfect all the time :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking, I suggest you start getting familiar with being in Pictures. You have a baby coming and I am sure your child would love a ton of memories with you and will always think you are the most beautiful in the world

Don't do what I did...I just yesterday went back to look at pictures of my daughter's birthdays...I am not in all of them... Believe me with the next one I will make sure I am in a picture with him/her every year!


----------



## sumatwsimit

thanks llbean. just googled it too. never heard of it before so must be an american chain. i've never seen it in the uk.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Viking, I suggest you start getting familiar with being in Pictures. You have a baby coming and I am sure your child would love a ton of memories with you and will always think you are the most beautiful in the world
> 
> Don't do what I did...I just yesterday went back to look at pictures of my daughter's birthdays...I am not in all of them... Believe me with the next one I will make sure I am in a picture with him/her every year!

awk bless llbean ,:kiss:i agree even wen i am messy and dirty my son still tells me he loves me and strokes my hair:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

My feelings have always been a little hurt because my parents don't have many pictures from my childhood. There are tons from my sister when she was a baby, but just a few of me. They didn't pull out the camera very much. I got the obligatory school picture, but they didn't even pull out the camera on holidays. Honestly, I don't even think about it myself because I wasn't brought up doing it. I am fine with taking pictures now at the weight I'm at. I still see all the imperfections, but I like what I see now a lot more than I did before!


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> I am fine with taking pictures now at the weight I'm at. I still see all the imperfections, but I like what I see now a lot more than I did before!

Viking, so well said! :thumbup: I always look at my worst bit first, bum and thighs :blush:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, this is a warning to all, tomorrow morning I'm starting my temping again, get ready for the back to back giraffes and the rollercoaster :haha::juggle:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> My feelings have always been a little hurt because my parents don't have many pictures from my childhood. There are tons from my sister when she was a baby, but just a few of me. They didn't pull out the camera very much. I got the obligatory school picture, but they didn't even pull out the camera on holidays. Honestly, I don't even think about it myself because I wasn't brought up doing it. I am fine with taking pictures now at the weight I'm at. I still see all the imperfections, but I like what I see now a lot more than I did before!

I always took pictures of my daughter...but not always was I in pictures with her...guess it was hard being a single mother too so not having someone to take the picture unless I asked LOL


----------



## Viking15

Oh LL :cry: I'm sorry!


----------



## LLbean

oh it's ok...but now I know better hehehe

My point was that YOU my friend are beautiful at every size and your children will ALWAYS want memories of you and pictures and love you no matter what!

So start documenting that wonderful life!


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Viking, I suggest you start getting familiar with being in Pictures. You have a baby coming and I am sure your child would love a ton of memories with you and will always think you are the most beautiful in the world
> 
> Don't do what I did...I just yesterday went back to look at pictures of my daughter's birthdays...I am not in all of them... Believe me with the next one I will make sure I am in a picture with him/her every year!

Yes do get pictures, I used to be like that cause I thought I had one problem or another. Well a dear friend of mine lost her husband to cancer and that was one of things she wished she had done. She told me not to be so vain!


----------



## Desperado167

morning everyone,my ipad still wont work and i cant save my temp on ff but i basically had that big dip then two very similar temps of 36.35 and 36.34 so i def havent o yet and its day 11 .it would b lovely if i o at the weekend while hubby was off .was really good yesterday on the food front and oh brought home a chinese late last night and i managed to resist it .my new treat is a muller light with a banana sliced in it or strawberries.:thumbup:hows everyone today ,any news ,any plans for the weekend,cant believe its friday again tomorrow.the weeks fly in .loads of love and hugs for everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d, i'm around :wave: think i'm always the first up. in fact, out of everyone on here i think i am the furthest ahead on the world clock.

let's meditate for a weekend ov. that would be perfect! i love leisurely weekend seesions :haha: i hate it when it is mid week and i have to grab him as soon as he gets through the door after work :blush: well done for resisting a chinese - i couldn't. good old fashioned chicken and pineapple is my favourite (oh and kung po too). mine are always chicken or prawn bc i don't do red meat. 

my friend sent me this link last night. not really into this stuff but going to give it a good read. it may help me to relax over ovulation (pigs might fly too).

https://campaign.r20.constantcontac...qgjQCtaCB5G3HxPZ2EwxhQTHJwYyFOjfYDfgbF3tx--w=

have a great day. :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

OMG I just did a double take! There's a lady on keekees journal who has the same avatar as Wooly and I thought she was back :cry::cry:

T, muller light with banana and strawbs sounds good :thumbup: I'm manifesting O this weekend for you, mine is on sched for next weekend and I have warned DH. So excited, I've never done that before!!!!! :happydance: Well done for avoiding the chink, that's true will power I'm proud of you :hugs:

Suma, are you an early bird or what time is it with you at the mo?

Butterfly :hi: are you home now?

This weekend I'm going to London to see a show that DH booked for me and Mum as our Xmas pressie and he's taking us out for dinner afterwards, I'm really looking forward to it!

Big hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: oh and I'm going to do a dust shower too...
:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> OMG I just did a double take! There's a lady on keekees journal who has the same avatar as Wooly and I thought she was back :cry::cry:
> 
> T, muller light with banana and strawbs sounds good :thumbup: I'm manifesting O this weekend for you, mine is on sched for next weekend and I have warned DH. So excited, I've never done that before!!!!! :happydance: Well done for avoiding the chink, that's true will power I'm proud of you :hugs:
> 
> Suma, are you an early bird or what time is it with you at the mo?
> 
> Butterfly :hi: are you home now?
> 
> This weekend I'm going to London to see a show that DH booked for me and Mum as our Xmas pressie and he's taking us out for dinner afterwards, I'm really looking forward to it!
> 
> Big hugs for all of you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: oh and I'm going to do a dust shower too...
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

jax, enjoy the show u lucky duck. what are you off to see?

i'm 2 hours ahead of you and i'm up at the crack of dawn too so there is never anyone awake when i'm on here first thing :cry::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Aww bless! :cry: Well the first thing I do when I get to school is log on with the full intention of doing the obligatory 'morning' and a quick catchup on the evenings chat which I never seem to get to log onto, then logging off to get on with some work but that rarely happens :dohh:

We're off to see Midnight Tango that features two of the professional dancers from Strictly Come Dancing, not everyone's cup of tea I know but we're both MASSIVE strictly fans!!


----------



## Garnet

Mornin all! I'm here! I'm lucky cause the Chinese takeout we have serves a healthy menu as well ast the good stuff. I think that is a good ideal for dinner tonight. Just the kiddos and me. My hubby returns tomorrow night at almost 11 pm at night. Wanted to go out with my girlfriends tonight but everyones kids are sick... My three year old is sick with a cough but it not bad. It has been raining lots here at the beach. Well will catch up later...


----------



## Desperado167

jax i thought it was wooly too:cry::cry::cry::cry:/the show sounds wonderful,that was lovely of your oh /sum hi gorgeous:flower:bought some digi opks and there isnt even a sniff of a line .morning bf.hope u are ok :flower:well my oh is onboard for dtd every other day until i get a line then its all systems go ,am heading out on my walk soon .it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Think every other day is a good plan for this month T :thumbup::hugs::hugs: Hope you get your O at the weekend :hugs:

Looks like a few of you lovely ladies are heading for sexy time so will send some :dust: your way. :hugs:

Am at my sister's at the moment Jax, then heading to see T tomorrow for the day (haven't actually seen him since the BD that lead to bfp) and back to my own house on Saturday morning :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Think every other day is a good plan for this month T :thumbup::hugs::hugs: Hope you get your O at the weekend :hugs:
> 
> Looks like a few of you lovely ladies are heading for sexy time so will send some :dust: your way. :hugs:
> 
> Am at my sister's at the moment Jax, then heading to see T tomorrow for the day (haven't actually seen him since the BD that lead to bfp) and back to my own house on Saturday morning :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Think every other day is a good plan for this month T :thumbup::hugs::hugs: Hope you get your O at the weekend :hugs:
> 
> Looks like a few of you lovely ladies are heading for sexy time so will send some :dust: your way. :hugs:
> 
> Am at my sister's at the moment Jax, then heading to see T tomorrow for the day (haven't actually seen him since the BD that lead to bfp) and back to my own house on Saturday morning :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly :hugs: glad you're home safe. I really hope you come back from T's with some good news that you can TTC again :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

walk done and i am knackered,:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> walk done and i am knackered,:haha:

:awww::thumbup: Did you have Ga Ga on?


----------



## Viking15

Way to go Despie! I feel like a slug. Still laying in bed.


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> walk done and i am knackered,:haha:
> 
> :awww::thumbup: Did you have Ga Ga on?Click to expand...

yep she helps me walk faster,also downloaded my steps album,going to see them next month and need to know all the words:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> walk done and i am knackered,:haha:
> 
> :awww::thumbup: Did you have Ga Ga on?Click to expand...
> 
> yep she helps me walk faster,also downloaded my steps album,going to see them next month and need to know all the words:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Tragedy!.......


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Way to go Despie! I feel like a slug. Still laying in bed.

u are def not a slug gorgeous .u need to rest ,wot did u have for food today?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> walk done and i am knackered,:haha:
> 
> :awww::thumbup: Did you have Ga Ga on?Click to expand...
> 
> yep she helps me walk faster,also downloaded my steps album,going to see them next month and need to know all the words:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Tragedy!.......Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

You'll be 'reaching for the stars' with SClub7 soon as well wontcha? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> You'll be 'reaching for the stars' with SClub7 soon as well wontcha? :winkwink:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:u are the best jax :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Despie excellent job on the fitness stuff!

OMG I am glad you ladies said too because I was about to ask if Wooly was back under a different name LOL. I was like "OH and she is PREGNANT YEY!!!!!!"

BF glad things are back to "normal" a bit
Garnet I always wonder what "beach" you are by...I miss my beach!

HI EVERYONE and HAPPY MARCH!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> You'll be 'reaching for the stars' with SClub7 soon as well wontcha? :winkwink:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha:u are the best jax :kiss:Click to expand...

:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie excellent job on the fitness stuff!
> 
> OMG I am glad you ladies said too because I was about to ask if Wooly was back under a different name LOL. I was like "OH and she is PREGNANT YEY!!!!!!"
> 
> BF glad things are back to "normal" a bit
> Garnet I always wonder what "beach" you are by...I miss my beach!
> 
> HI EVERYONE and HAPPY MARCH!

happy march beautiful,how is af treating you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am currently eating my egg concoction that you find grotesque :rofl: I had to get out of bed and clean the kitchen. I left it for my dh to clean up last night, but he didn't. Sigh.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I am currently eating my egg concoction that you find grotesque :rofl: I had to get out of bed and clean the kitchen. I left it for my dh to clean up last night, but he didn't. Sigh.

tell me again wots in it :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Place in a mug:
About 1/4 cup spinach, microwave 45 seconds
Add 2 eggs and a bit of jalapen~o reduced fat cheese, salt and pepper, and scramble all up. Then microwave a minute and stir then a minute more. Add tex-mex salsa on top to serve. I usually eat this every day I am home, and then 2 hard boiled eggs if I am travelling. So boring at work, but this recipe I still love.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Place in a mug:
> About 1/4 cup spinach, microwave 45 seconds
> Add 2 eggs and a bit of jalapen~o reduced fat cheese, salt and pepper, and scramble all up. Then microwave a minute and stir then a minute more. Add tex-mex salsa on top to serve. I usually eat this every day I am home, and then 2 hard boiled eggs if I am travelling. So boring at work, but this recipe I still love.

do u know this would b perfect for my diet but i really couldnt stomach the spinach,could i add something else?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Despie excellent job on the fitness stuff!
> 
> OMG I am glad you ladies said too because I was about to ask if Wooly was back under a different name LOL. I was like "OH and she is PREGNANT YEY!!!!!!"
> 
> BF glad things are back to "normal" a bit
> Garnet I always wonder what "beach" you are by...I miss my beach!
> 
> HI EVERYONE and HAPPY MARCH!

LL: I am surrounded by waterways, inlets and bays as well as the ocean. I'm in the Virginia Beach Virginia area. Hampton roads...


----------



## Garnet

Good job Despie and the Egg concoction Viking sounds quick and easy.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie excellent job on the fitness stuff!
> 
> OMG I am glad you ladies said too because I was about to ask if Wooly was back under a different name LOL. I was like "OH and she is PREGNANT YEY!!!!!!"
> 
> BF glad things are back to "normal" a bit
> Garnet I always wonder what "beach" you are by...I miss my beach!
> 
> HI EVERYONE and HAPPY MARCH!
> 
> LL: I am surrounded by waterways, inlets and bays as well as the ocean. I'm in the Virginia Beach Virginia area. Hampton roads...Click to expand...

oh nice!


----------



## Viking15

No spinach Despie? Hm, I don't even taste the stuff. Do you eat lettuces? 
You could add some finely chopped broccoli instead. That would probably be pretty tasty.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> No spinach Despie? Hm, I don't even taste the stuff. Do you eat lettuces?
> You could add some finely chopped broccoli instead. That would probably be pretty tasty.

i suppose i could try the spinach if u dont even taste it :thumbup:been so good today fruit bread for breakfast and yoghurt and brown bread for lunch and salad for dinner plus loads of water ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My Internet is working on my iPad and I got to update my ff ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, it sounds like you are doing fantastic! keep it up!! 

viking: that actually doesn't sound bad, I love eggs but I am worried about the jalapeno cheese... is that spicy?


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, another thread where all of the women are healthy?:wacko::haha:

Isn't anyone smoking crack and eating a vodka soaked watermelon?:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

LOL well ok...if it is for the sake of messing up a thread I guess I could HAHAHAHAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh thank God! I thought all of my girls up and left me and got replaced by aliens.:dohh::haha::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

wana b a mom said:


> despie, it sounds like you are doing fantastic! keep it up!!
> 
> viking: that actually doesn't sound bad, I love eggs but I am worried about the jalapeno cheese... is that spicy?

You can use any kind of low fat cheese you like. I like the spicy :) 



LLbean said:


> LOL well ok...if it is for the sake of messing up a thread I guess I could HAHAHAHAHAHA




dachsundmom said:


> Oh thank God! I thought all of my girls up and left me and got replaced by aliens.:dohh::haha::hugs:

:haha:
Not all of use are blessed with little Korean lady genes :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I would gladly give up some of the Korean genes for tits and normal sized feet. I am tired of shopping in the kids' department for shoes.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok, I would gladly give up some of the Korean genes for tits and normal sized feet. I am tired of shopping in the kids' department for shoes.:haha:

This really made me chuckle :haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all!

d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone. it's so good my iPads working ,bit of a drop today but no lines on my test yet but I suppose it's way too early .Happy Friday everyone ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Now let's go check if anyone is up ,it's 6.25 a.m in Belfast ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?

I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:haha: our msgs have crossed over. 

have a lovely day and yes pics please of your gorgeous niece.

glad ur back up and running with your ipad

right, i'm off for breakfast. catch u later. x


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

lol. nutter.

i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.

i'm a creature of habit :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. nutter.
> 
> i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.
> 
> i'm a creature of habit :Click to expand...


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. nutter.
> 
> i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.
> 
> i'm a creature of habit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I miss u in the mornings ,:cry::haha:I have to shower and look nice as my sil is Bloody gorgeous ,think barbie doll :haha: and she's a gorgeous person ,I akways feel like a fat cow beside her :haha:But I have managed to lose another pound the last two days ,I really want to feel good wen the warm weather comes babes ,Are u up too much this weekend ,any lines on your opks ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i'm sure she is lovely your sil but please don't put yourself down by comparing, you are gorgeous too and it's not everyones desire in life to look like a barbie doll lol. it's not mine for sure :winkwink:

you are doing so well with your weight loss plan, i think it's bc you are so determined and really want to do it - that's the key to success. come the summer, you'll be showing off all your hard work with some gorgeous summmer dresses. once the weather gets a bit better here (we're still getting snow) i'm going to follow your lead and do some walking every day.

no lines on my opk's. a few days ago there was a hint and now there's nothing again. i REALLY want a smiley for monday night (our 1st wedding anniversary is on monday), it would be the best anniversary gift ever. i've really got a feeling we're going to ov the same day lol. i remember living with my 3 sisters and it got to the point where we were on our periods all within a day or two. it was freaky but i've heard this happens when you live in close proximity of other females. my poor dad :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. i'm off, i'm going to go and get some brekkie. :thumbup: x


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. nutter.
> 
> i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.
> 
> i'm a creature of habit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I miss u in the mornings ,:cry::haha:I have to shower and look nice as my sil is Bloody gorgeous ,think barbie doll :haha: and she's a gorgeous person ,I akways feel like a fat cow beside her :haha:But I have managed to lose another pound the last two days ,I really want to feel good wen the warm weather comes babes ,Are u up too much this weekend ,any lines on your opks ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure she is lovely your sil but please don't put yourself down by comparing, you are gorgeous too and it's not everyones desire in life to look like a barbie doll lol. it's not mine for sure :winkwink:
> 
> you are doing so well with your weight loss plan, i think it's bc you are so determined and really want to do it - that's the key to success. come the summer, you'll be showing off all your hard work with some gorgeous summmer dresses. once the weather gets a bit better here (we're still getting snow) i'm going to follow your lead and do some walking every day.
> 
> no lines on my opk's. a few days ago there was a hint and now there's nothing again. i REALLY want a smiley for monday night (our 1st wedding anniversary is on monday), it would be the best anniversary gift ever. i've really got a feeling we're going to ov the same day lol. i remember living with my 3 sisters and it got to the point where we were on our periods all within a day or two. it was freaky but i've heard this happens when you live in close proximity of other females. my poor dad :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Thanks babes ,yea I am determined ,prob more than ever :thumbup:But I just want to feel good about myself again and I feel great already since giving up the chocolate ,much more energy .:thumbup: :haha:My dd and I usually have af together too ,my poor hubby but your dad had it worse ,poor guy .it would b perfect for o on your anniversary ,so sweet .i have a good feeling for you this month:hugs::hugs:.well I need to go shower babes before I get the kids up ,talk later ,love u loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

gorgeous pic! and you're right, your sil is very pretty but when you said barbie doll i envisaged something else lol. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. nutter.
> 
> i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.
> 
> i'm a creature of habit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I miss u in the mornings ,:cry::haha:I have to shower and look nice as my sil is Bloody gorgeous ,think barbie doll :haha: and she's a gorgeous person ,I akways feel like a fat cow beside her :haha:But I have managed to lose another pound the last two days ,I really want to feel good wen the warm weather comes babes ,Are u up too much this weekend ,any lines on your opks ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I got a Barbie doll SIL too. She is the sporty type though. She is gorgeous and doesn't really care about. Think Breck Girl! My other SIL is good looking too.. She is Phillipino and very pretty too... Oh well just gotta work with what God gave us huh!!


----------



## Garnet

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning all!
> 
> d, get back to bed - it's only half six! you o.k.?
> 
> I got up to catch you before u logged off :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> lol. nutter.
> 
> i always get up, take my meds and then i have to wait half an hr at least before i eat anyth so i do my ff and then pay a quick visit to b&b, facebook and hotmail before breakfast.
> 
> i'm a creature of habit :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I miss u in the mornings ,:cry::haha:I have to shower and look nice as my sil is Bloody gorgeous ,think barbie doll :haha: and she's a gorgeous person ,I akways feel like a fat cow beside her :haha:But I have managed to lose another pound the last two days ,I really want to feel good wen the warm weather comes babes ,Are u up too much this weekend ,any lines on your opks ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm sure she is lovely your sil but please don't put yourself down by comparing, you are gorgeous too and it's not everyones desire in life to look like a barbie doll lol. it's not mine for sure :winkwink:
> 
> you are doing so well with your weight loss plan, i think it's bc you are so determined and really want to do it - that's the key to success. come the summer, you'll be showing off all your hard work with some gorgeous summmer dresses. once the weather gets a bit better here (we're still getting snow) i'm going to follow your lead and do some walking every day.
> 
> no lines on my opk's. a few days ago there was a hint and now there's nothing again. i REALLY want a smiley for monday night (our 1st wedding anniversary is on monday), it would be the best anniversary gift ever. i've really got a feeling we're going to ov the same day lol. i remember living with my 3 sisters and it got to the point where we were on our periods all within a day or two. it was freaky but i've heard this happens when you live in close proximity of other females. my poor dad :wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

That can happen when you work with all females. It is not very pleasant when all the women are on AF at the same time...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Wow not very many people on this morning. It is Friday Morning everyone!! Gotta enjoy the Sun today and can you believe yesterday all the clouds went away and it was down right 81 degrees at the beach. Beautiful day.. It is going be about 66 today but still sunny and tomorrow RAIN again. I went for a 3 mile walk yesterday! I can't run with my son cause he has to stop all the time and pick up sticks, debris and all the junk. I finally have to put him in the stroller and go faster...Well hope everyone has a wonderful day...


----------



## Viking15

I'm here! :wave: 
Garnet it was so hot here yesterday. I'm not ready for the heat yet! We didn't get much of a break this winter, but the weather was pretty nice. It didn't get as cold as I like, but it was enjoyable. Until now. It will be hot until November now. Thank God for a/c. If this bean sticks I am going to be hot hot hot!


----------



## Viking15

Blimey Despie, what a gorgeous pair! I would feel a bit insecure too!
Dmom, I'd rather shop for kids shoes than in Lane Bryant! Tits can be purchased, but I guess lipo can too.


----------



## Jax41

:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee: It's Friday! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Jax and Viking!!!


----------



## Jax41

Hi Garnet! :hi: How was your last night of 'freedom'? :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Viking garnet and jax ,home again with the girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

How's the :sex: going T? Is Mr T being good? :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

good morning everyone!! happy Friday!

Despie: your niece is soooo cute!!! I want to kiss those cheeks so badly!! 

Garnet: where did you say you live? We had a snow storm up here (Boston) yesterday... winter has finally arrived! I wish I lived in a warmer area...


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> How's the :sex: going T? Is Mr T being good? :haha:

Off course ,he knows better :haha:Doing the every other day plan but doing it tonight instead of this morning ,makes it easier with the kids being off for the weekend ,he's well up for it ,but am trying my best to be patient and hold off till we really need to do it .its pretty hard jax as I panic and usually start too early ,:blush:How's it going for you ,are u getting any ?:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> How's the :sex: going T? Is Mr T being good? :haha:
> 
> Off course ,he knows better :haha:Doing the every other day plan but doing it tonight instead of this morning ,makes it easier with the kids being off for the weekend ,he's well up for it ,but am trying my best to be patient and hold off till we really need to do it .its pretty hard jax as I panic and usually start too early ,:blush:How's it going for you ,are u getting any ?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:saywhat: hey c'mon this is the tortoise you talking to here! :haha: Nuffink yet, might have a warm up over this weekend but next weekend is it :winkwink:

Keep thinking slow and steady T :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> good morning everyone!! happy Friday!
> 
> Despie: your niece is soooo cute!!! I want to kiss those cheeks so badly!!
> 
> Garnet: where did you say you live? We had a snow storm up here (Boston) yesterday... winter has finally arrived! I wish I lived in a warmer area...

My goodness a snow storm ,the weathers just getting a bit better for us ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, it was bad up north, not too bad for us in Boston because we are near the water. Maybe all the snow you guys have had is finally leaving you and coming this way :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie what a beautiful pic of your SIL and your niece!

We are all beautiful sweetie, you have to see that. and besides, not everyone loves a "barbie" :winkwink:

I am glad you see the benefits of giving up chocolate. Its crazy how you don't notice what sugar does to you until you start to give it up! I tell you, I am very conscious of it again... I mean my body goes through all kinds of nonsense with sugar, not pretty

Garnet we actually turned on the AC here last night LOL

Dmom LOVE your new avatar LOL

Good morning everyone and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> yes, it was bad up north, not too bad for us in Boston because we are near the water. Maybe all the snow you guys have had is finally leaving you and coming this way :haha:

Yep it def is ,we are def getting the spring weather now ,can't wait to start wearing my linen trousers and tshirts ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

The a/cs been on here since last week. I was in denial. My dh was complaining.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie what a beautiful pic of your SIL and your niece!
> 
> We are all beautiful sweetie, you have to see that. and besides, not everyone loves a "barbie" :winkwink:
> 
> I am glad you see the benefits of giving up chocolate. Its crazy how you don't notice what sugar does to you until you start to give it up! I tell you, I am very conscious of it again... I mean my body goes through all kinds of nonsense with sugar, not pretty
> 
> Garnet we actually turned on the AC here last night LOL
> 
> Dmom LOVE your new avatar LOL
> 
> Good morning everyone and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

Morning lovely ,yea I def feel so much better and my skin is glowing ,had fruit bread for breakfast and vegetable soup and brown bread for lunch ,still to do my Walk .how are u today ?:hugs::hugs::sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> The a/cs been on here since last week. I was in denial. My dh was complaining.

Viking I see your temp has went way up today ,do u think it was implantation with the brown staining and cramps and low temp yesterday?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I took my temp after getting up and POAS. I should delete the temp. I couldn't resist... :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I took my temp after getting up and POAS. I should delete the temp. I couldn't resist... :wacko:

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm a nutter!


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am so proud of you for doing so well with your healthy plan! Good work!!!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie what a beautiful pic of your SIL and your niece!
> 
> We are all beautiful sweetie, you have to see that. and besides, not everyone loves a "barbie" :winkwink:
> 
> I am glad you see the benefits of giving up chocolate. Its crazy how you don't notice what sugar does to you until you start to give it up! I tell you, I am very conscious of it again... I mean my body goes through all kinds of nonsense with sugar, not pretty
> 
> Garnet we actually turned on the AC here last night LOL
> 
> Dmom LOVE your new avatar LOL
> 
> Good morning everyone and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!
> 
> Morning lovely ,yea I def feel so much better and my skin is glowing ,had fruit bread for breakfast and vegetable soup and brown bread for lunch ,still to do my Walk .how are u today ?:hugs::hugs::sleep:Click to expand...

I'm good thanks for asking...ready for the weekend :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I'm a nutter!

Your in the right place then cos we all are :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Hi Garnet! :hi: How was your last night of 'freedom'? :haha:

It was lovely! Kids went to bed about 8pm and Mommy went to bed about 9pm. I was tired yesterday. Went for another long walk this morning. It got colder this morning. Had to wear a light jacket and it was windy as heck...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning Viking garnet and jax ,home again with the girls ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning Despie!!:flower:


----------



## Viking15

So, I asked my dh if he thought it was a boy or a girl. He said very seriously, "It's a boy because we did doggy."
:rofl:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> good morning everyone!! happy Friday!
> 
> Despie: your niece is soooo cute!!! I want to kiss those cheeks so badly!!
> 
> Garnet: where did you say you live? We had a snow storm up here (Boston) yesterday... winter has finally arrived! I wish I lived in a warmer area...

I'm at the Beach in Virginia. It has cooled down and now it is suppose to be in the upper 40's and 50's next week. I was so excited for our brief spring that I put away all the heavy sweaters. Oh well.. It was nice while it lasted...:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

:flower:


LLbean said:


> Despie what a beautiful pic of your SIL and your niece!
> 
> We are all beautiful sweetie, you have to see that. and besides, not everyone loves a "barbie" :winkwink:
> 
> I am glad you see the benefits of giving up chocolate. Its crazy how you don't notice what sugar does to you until you start to give it up! I tell you, I am very conscious of it again... I mean my body goes through all kinds of nonsense with sugar, not pretty
> 
> Garnet we actually turned on the AC here last night LOL
> 
> Dmom LOVE your new avatar LOL
> 
> Good morning everyone and HAPPY FRIDAY!!!!

My husband is actually leaving Atlanta this morning. He was stuck in Hotel Row near the Airport for all his meetings..


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies I have a problem! Ever since my D&E in December. I have been spotting after AF. I'm still spotting today even and it has been a week since AF. The last two AF I spot for almost 10 days or more. Do you think I should see the Doctor??


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> So, I asked my dh if he thought it was a boy or a girl. He said very seriously, "It's a boy because we did doggy."
> :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well ladies I have a problem! Ever since my D&E in December. I have been spotting after AF. I'm still spotting today even and it has been a week since AF. The last two AF I spot for almost 10 days or more. Do you think I should see the Doctor??

def wont do any harm babes,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking :rofl:

Garnet...darn wish you were here to, I'd come meet you!

and on the spotting, you may want to ask your doctor about it...I would


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, I would ask too. I don't know what it could be. I do spot for a day or two usually after the real flow stops, but not that long.


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi:
I'm not having any more time away from BnB because it takes me all day to catch up :sleep:. But I'm happy to come back to 3 :bfp:s :happydance:. How are we all? Have I missed anything else? I like it when dmom does an update-in-a-post :thumbup:.

Despie, honey so sorry to hear about the pup and your sweet DS :hugs::hugs::hugs:. That sucks. But he will be loved and looked after I'm sure. Hope DS is recovering and feeling much better - that must have been so scary for you all. Bloody well done on the weight loss and healthy eating! That's awesome and so proud of you. 

Dmom, indi, BF, LL, viking, wanab, pup, tessie, jax, sus, garnet, milty, anna and I'm sure I've missed someone...? Anyway, tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs: your lovely way.

AFM, I've been walking the big brute every day (the dog, not OH) and eating my 5 a day and that coupled with not smoking means keeks feels a whole lot better :thumbup:. This weekend I have yoga (milty!) and Strictly Come Dancersize (one for you jax!) on DVD to do, working my way up to Zumba because I understand it's hell on earth if you haven't exercised for a while. I'm still having a few treats here and there though, just not ten times a day like I was :haha:. Next week I go for my nipple fitting! People seem to find this amusing, I must admit it does sound funny...Then in a few months I'll get a nipple recon. I have three choices - have a new nipple made from a bit of the other one (no, not a chance), have a new nipple made from skin on the reconned breast plus a tattoo (possible) or just have the tattoo (also possible.) Basically anything that doesn't involve GA and time off work and pain :thumbup:. I'm also very excited because I'm having a facial next week. They have this machine that analyses your skin...although I'm not sure that's a good idea. It'll probably tell me I have the skin of a 70 year old chain smoking sun-worshipper :wacko:. Still, a whole hour of being pampered :cloud9:. I haven't done anything like that since before the BC. It's now 4 weeks since I gave up the evil weed and my carbon monoxide is down to 0 :happydance:. Had a few slip ups along the way (including smoking 7 on the Sunday I had a TTC heart to heart with OH :blush:) but am down to the 15mg patches and hardly need the gum (I just wrote bum then, lol, good job I noticed!)
So all in all life is grand. OH is working so I've got a night to myself. The only cloud is having to start studying tomorrow :growlmad:. I'm not in the mood for learning about tendons and ultrasound. 

Love to you all! :kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Keeks sounds like things are progressing nicely and good job on your health!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Wonderful Keeks! I am so glad you are doing so well with the smoking! We all slip up now and then, but it's the overall picture that is important! You're doing fab!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

LLbean said:


> Keeks sounds like things are progressing nicely and good job on your health!!!!




Viking15 said:


> Wonderful Keeks! I am so glad you are doing so well with the smoking! We all slip up now and then, but it's the overall picture that is important! You're doing fab!!!!

Aw, thanks girls! Couldn't do it without your support though :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

P.S. I forgot to mention in my AFM...I caught the kittehs having foreplay this morning. Lol. Missy is a saucepot! All chirruping and coy and waving her bum in the air. Maybe I should try that with OH? Sus, don't forget you said you wanted a kitteh! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

are the kitties the colors of your avatar? hehehehe Maybe I want one too if they are HAHAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> P.S. I forgot to mention in my AFM...I caught the kittehs having foreplay this morning. Lol. Missy is a saucepot! All chirruping and coy and waving her bum in the air. Maybe I should try that with OH? Sus, don't forget you said you wanted a kitteh! :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:maybe u need to followmissys role and stick your ass in the air too ,well done on your new health regime and giving up smoking .bloody brilliant,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Missy and Mo keep making out :growlmad:. At least someone's getting it chez nous. I told OH and he said we should get her seen to. I think somebody's already done that :haha:.


----------



## Viking15

keekeesaurus said:


> Missy and Mo keep making out :growlmad:. At least someone's getting it chez nous. I told OH and he said we should get her seen to. I think somebody's already done that :haha:.

Yeah. It may be too late. You may be expecting some kittens!


----------



## googly

Yeah keeks, my kitten got knocked up before we had a chance to get her seen to - I think she was like 4 or 5 months or something - I can't remember exactly but she was super young and we were shocked it was even possible at that age! Talk about slapper :haha:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Hello ladies, Hello T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you T? :hugs::kiss:

I am back from my break and catching up with what has been going on. 

Keeks, :haha::haha::haha::haha: Poor Missy, you are going to be a gandmother soon :haha: You see Missy is a stunner and Mo could not resist :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

You lot make me sick :sick: 

Trying to catch up on the train home but so much to read I now feel travel sick! :haha::haha:

Love you all, back later xxx


----------



## keekeesaurus

Love you too BF! :kiss:

Sus welcome back! :happydance:

Googly yep, I think we will be furbaby gramma and grampa :wacko:. They were at it all night so I had to get up and separate them and put her in the little room. When I went to do that I noticed she'd located and ripped open the bag of catnip and the pair of them were off their heads on it :haha:. It's all sex 'n' drugs with kids these days :nope:. 

Morning T, morning everyone! The weather here's crappy today so I'm going to do some exercise to my Strictly Come Dancercize DVD :thumbup:. Then I can justify a cup of tea and a chocolate butterscotch bar that I made yesterday :blush:.

Hope everyone has a great weekend! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,omg I missed out on all the fun :growlmad:Had a wee lie in and a sneaky shag ,:haha:Happy Saturday ,love u ladies so much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

lol at the sneaky snag and the sex and drug crazed kitties :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> lol at the sneaky snag and the sex and drug crazed kitties :haha::haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Back from my day out ,took kids for a run about then to visit his sister ,Am pretty hungry today and just had two bowls of cereal ,am gonna have to get out for a walk and my ankles playing up :growlmad:Wots everyone else up to?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I just did some light cleaning, and ate some breakfast. I certainly slept in today. Now I'm sitting around trying not to eat sweets. That's it. I walked the dog last night. Excitement!


----------



## Indigo77

Keeks....I will take a kitten! :awww:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I just did some light cleaning, and ate some breakfast. I certainly slept in today. Now I'm sitting around trying not to eat sweets. That's it. I walked the dog last night. Excitement!

:haha:U may get used to it mrs as u do far too much ,I guess I am gonna be shouting at u and sus a lot to take it easy ,u both need to sit on your asses for a bit ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Viking15

I need to work on my knitting project. I'm well and truly bored with it now. If I could get it done maybe I could start working on stuff for my LO? That should be my motivation to finish.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Keeks....I will take a kitten! :awww:

Indigo ,it's so nice to see you ,I miss u and b so much from the boards ,tell me some news ,u doing anything new ,apart from your boobs have u grown anywhere else ?have u bought any new clothes for u or baba?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I need to work on my knitting project. I'm well and truly bored with it now. If I could get it done maybe I could start working on stuff for my LO? That should be my motivation to finish.

Wot about a patchwork quilt for the little ones cot and crib or a mobile ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Gosh. It is so messy to quilt. I love it when it's done, but getting there is a pain! I still haven't finished my tree skirt! If I had a sewing room I would do it. I will be knitting lots of stuff I think. My mother smocks and tats so I think the LO will be covered in handmade things! :haha: My mom loves infants, and I'm glad she is nearby. She is a bit judgmental, but she has been pretty good keeping out of my marriage, so I think she will be good to my face, but talk about me behind my back. :haha: I think that she has really felt that she's missed out with my sister's girls. They live in Cincinnati, which is a two day drive.


----------



## Indigo77

News....let's see....

The baby doesn't need any more 0-3 or 3-6 clothes. :blush:
He has all his gear and his furniture will be ordered when M gets back from a trip next weekend. 
I still don't need maternity clothes. :growlmad:
My boobs have not grown in a while....I think I am a 38D now...

He kicks & punches me now....especially when I eat fruit or he hears my voice. :wacko:

I am only vomiting 3x/week now. :wohoo:

The biggest news is that my sister & mom may be moving here soon.


----------



## Viking15

Indi, that is great news! I bet they are so excited! We told Ernesto's family last night via Skype, and his aunt said she was going to move heaven and earth to be here. She is so sweet. It might be a bit crazy, but I would love to have her here. I hope she brings Great-grandma with her.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> News....let's see....
> 
> The baby doesn't need any more 0-3 or 3-6 clothes. :blush:
> He has all his gear and his furniture will be ordered when M gets back from a trip next weekend.
> I still don't need maternity clothes. :growlmad:
> My boobs have not grown in a while....I think I am a 38D now...
> 
> He kicks & punches me now....especially when I eat fruit or he hears my voice. :wacko:
> 
> I am only vomiting 3x/week now. :wohoo:
> 
> The biggest news is that my sister & mom may be moving here soon.

Brilliant news on the sickness:thumbup:Aw bless he kicks wen he hears your voice :cloud9:Too sweet ,that would b lovely having your mom and sister close wen your sons born .are u happy about it ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Gosh. It is so messy to quilt. I love it when it's done, but getting there is a pain! I still haven't finished my tree skirt! If I had a sewing room I would do it. I will be knitting lots of stuff I think. My mother smocks and tats so I think the LO will be covered in handmade things! :haha: My mom loves infants, and I'm glad she is nearby. She is a bit judgmental, but she has been pretty good keeping out of my marriage, so I think she will be good to my face, but talk about me behind my back. :haha: I think that she has really felt that she's missed out with my sister's girls. They live in Cincinnati, which is a two day drive.

I love hand knit cardigans and blankets hats and mittens .have u told your mom?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I am happy about the move, but I just hope my mother behaves....


----------



## Viking15

No. My dh wants to tell them badly, but I called last night to try to schedule to get together with them this weekend, and my dad declined. My mom isn't very good at working nights and apparently she's been working a few of those this week and has another tomorrow. So he was just protecting her from geting overly tired. We have plenty of time to tell them, and will definitely see them next weekend, so we will just tell them then. We are playing cards again with my friend and her parents, so maybe we will just go over early and break the news?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I am happy about the move, but I just hope my mother behaves....

She had better :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

How close do they live?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am happy about the move, but I just hope my mother behaves....
> 
> She had better :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:my mom was thinking of moving to another country last year and my brother was really upset .i was delighted as I thought no more hassle :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Your brother probably has a different relationship with her?
My mom worships my brother....


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> No. My dh wants to tell them badly, but I called last night to try to schedule to get together with them this weekend, and my dad declined. My mom isn't very good at working nights and apparently she's been working a few of those this week and has another tomorrow. So he was just protecting her from geting overly tired. We have plenty of time to tell them, and will definitely see them next weekend, so we will just tell them then. We are playing cards again with my friend and her parents, so maybe we will just go over early and break the news?

It will be so exciting ,am sure thy will be really pleased ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> I am happy about the move, but I just hope my mother behaves....
> 
> She had better :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::.:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Indigo77

I don't try to understand her anymore....:nope: :shrug:

And i WISH my brother would stop trying to talk about my mother with me.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I don't try to understand her anymore....:nope: :shrug:
> 
> And i WISH my brother would stop trying to talk about my mother with me.

There's really no point .sorry to hear your hubby is away ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, it usually doesnt bother me much, but this time I have to remind myself to suck it up. He texts and calls often, so I don't know what my problem is...:shrug:

When will you have your neice again?


----------



## Butterfly67

Indi, I don't like it when you don't have an avatar :growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indi, I don't like it when you don't have an avatar :growlmad::growlmad::haha::haha::hugs:

:haha::haha: i know, i know.....no one likes it....:haha:

I will find one soon...the beer guzzzling baby pics might not go over well....:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: :beer:


----------



## Indigo77

This one is temporary....

Happy now?


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> This one is temporary....
> 
> Happy now?

Well I'm not over-excited about it but I guess it is better than nothing :rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Those are so cute, Indi. I might have to learn how to crochet...


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> This one is temporary....
> 
> Happy now?
> 
> Well I'm not over-excited about it but I guess it is better than nothing :rofl: :haha::haha:Click to expand...

 :rofl::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Those are so cute, Indi. I might have to learn how to crochet...

I thought you already knew how to crochet?

Maybe I am thinking of someone else...


----------



## Viking15

I knit. Different, but close. The end product looks a little different. Crochet seems to create a product with more holes? I don't know how to explain it well. I do have a friende that is a wiz with crochet, so I can get her help to learn how. She has her own little business.


----------



## Garnet

Hey everyone,
Hubby got home last night about 10:00 and we got busy cause he had to go awhile without it. It rained so hard this morning and will continue to rain all weekend. W. ent to Costco to get some stuff plus I love thei rotissere chicken. Indigo glad that baby s doing good. Keeks haven,t heard from u in awhile... looks like despite is getting it on  hope everyone else is good today too.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, it usually doesnt bother me much, but this time I have to remind myself to suck it up. He texts and calls often, so I don't know what my problem is...:shrug:
> 
> When will you have your neice again?

 love to go out for coffee with my friends ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Happy Saturday everyone! :hugs:

Keekee: very proud of you for quitting. keep up the good job! :thumbup:

congrats to viking!!! I didn't know you got your BFP!!!! :dance: all the best!!

despie: good luck BD this weekend! have fun girl

LL: how was the storm in GA last night? I heard it was really bad. Hope you are ok.

Love the update on the kittens! I would love to have one too!! but DH doesn't like cats :growlmad:

I have been cleaning all morning :dishes:, now DH is starting on the tax returns, so after I finish with the laundry :laundry::hangwashing::iron: I will go to the mall. Nasty day outside, rainy and cold, dark and miserable, so maybe some shopping will do lol. I think I OV already either Wed or Thursday even though my temperature doesn't show it. 
Oh, I bought some "Brazilian Peel" yesterday online. Can't wait to get it and try it. Have you guys heard of it?https://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Peel-TM-Applications/dp/B003IIUN6W/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1330803113&sr=1-1 :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hey everyone,
> Hubby got home last night about 10:00 and we got busy cause he had to go awhile without it. It rained so hard this morning and will continue to rain all weekend. W. ent to Costco to get some stuff plus I love thei rotissere chicken. Indigo glad that baby s doing good. Keeks haven,t heard from u in awhile... looks like despite is getting it on  hope everyone else is good today too.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Glad oh is home ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Happy Saturday everyone! :hugs:
> 
> Keekee: very proud of you for quitting. keep up the good job! :thumbup:
> 
> congrats to viking!!! I didn't know you got your BFP!!!! :dance: all the best!!
> 
> despie: good luck BD this weekend! have fun girl
> 
> LL: how was the storm in GA last night? I heard it was really bad. Hope you are ok.
> 
> Love the update on the kittens! I would love to have one too!! but DH doesn't like cats :growlmad:
> 
> I have been cleaning all morning :dishes:, now DH is starting on the tax returns, so after I finish with the laundry :laundry::hangwashing::iron: I will go to the mall. Nasty day outside, rainy and cold, dark and miserable, so maybe some shopping will do lol. I think I OV already either Wed or Thursday even though my temperature doesn't show it.
> Oh, I bought some "Brazilian Peel" yesterday online. Can't wait to get it and try it. Have you guys heard of it?https://www.amazon.com/Brazilian-Peel-TM-Applications/dp/B003IIUN6W/ref=sr_1_1?s=beauty&ie=UTF8&qid=1330803113&sr=1-1 :thumbup:

No wot is it ?so u are in the tww :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace baby ,come say hello .:flower::hugs::wave::wave::wave::wave:Dylis ,u too ,xxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

I think so :shrug: :haha:
I think I'll be testing around the 13th :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> I think so :shrug: :haha:
> I think I'll be testing around the 13th :flower:

Do u not temp?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wanna b we are fine...it was bad at night but when we got home from the movies yesterday it was PERFECT out...I swear it felt like Hawaii at night!!!! Lovely beach breeze and perfect temperature...they do say that is the calm before the storm I guess...but I was LOVING IT!


----------



## Desperado167

Just started my guiffasen ,boy but it tastes like sick ,but I know it helps with cm so I have to suck it up :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

:hi:

Despie any sign of Ov yet? Your sil is lucky to have you looking after your neice, knowing she's with family and well looked after is better than having her in some nursery :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> :hi:
> 
> Despie any sign of Ov yet? Your sil is lucky to have you looking after your neice, knowing she's with family and well looked after is better than having her in some nursery :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awk thanks ,no sign of it yet but it usually can be any day between cd16- cd 19 even longer sometimes ,so I could still be waiting till next Friday :haha:I would love to mind her every day but wen my own lot come home it's not fair on them as I would b spending most of my time with her ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Well, getting your baby fix once a week sounds lovely :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Am heading to bed ladies ,it's almost half ten here and it's an early start for Sunday school ,nite nite sleep tight ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good night Despie! Sleep well :sleep:
My dh just got home. He is rallying for driving to my parents' house to ambush them. :haha:


----------



## peacebaby

Good night Despie:sleep:

Viking I'm sure your parents are going to be thrilled with your news :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Good night Despie! Sleep well :sleep:
> My dh just got home. He is rallying for driving to my parents' house to ambush them. :haha:

Do it! :wohoo:

Do it! :wohoo:

Do it! :wohoo:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: He's installed on the couch now. Not gonna happen. For the best I think. I know my mom would want us to stay for dinner and play cards. I don't want her to be overly tired. She works very hard.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,am up so early just couldn't sleep ,having dirty dreams which kind of freaks me out ,wot the hell ,go away :wacko:feeling a bit sick today ,have been so good on my diet ,no chocolate crisps biscuits chips cakes or buns ,just lots of water fruit veg chicken fish pasta and cereal and fruit bread and eggs and haven't lost anymore weight :growlmad:I thought it would come off quickly but I guess it's not two weeks yet :haha:Rugby on today so hubby is staying in to watch it and I am taking the kids to the movies ,no sign of o yet ,was cd 17 last month and it's cd14 today ,guess I am not gonna o early on the soy ,aw well still sticking to my every other day plan ,jax ,where are you ,it's Sunday :growlmad:B n,s and Jodes I miss u ladies ,bf hope u are home safe and sound ,sus and Viking keep taking it easy ,indigo sum mm Keeks PB dylis tt pp mtbim googly llbean Milty and Anna ,and everyone else ,lots of love and hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning what are you going see in cinema???


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning what are you going see in cinema???

Good morning babes ,The muppets ,:haha:Kids can't wait ,:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I love the muppets, think my dd is too small to sit through it all. Have to wait for DVD.. I'm also trying to lose weight but it's the less pastry bread part which I find hard.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I love the muppets, think my dd is too small to sit through it all. Have to wait for DVD.. I'm also trying to lose weight but it's the less pastry bread part which I find hard.

Wot age is your dd?I gave up choc and cakes for lent so I thought that would give me a kickstart but there's so many Easter eggs about that it's killing me :haha:I also love my bread ESP fruit bread toasted with melted butter :thumbup:How much would u like to lose?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Can't stop singing the muppets tune. She's 3 1/2, I want to lose at least a stone done 3lbs week as then I'd be the same nearly the same weight as when I got pregnant last time.


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> Just started my guiffasen ,boy but it tastes like sick ,but I know it helps with cm so I have to suck it up :haha:

Yay !!!!despie thats what i used both times i got pregnant!!!!!! Good luck honey!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

How is everyone else doing,?I havent forgotten you all just sooooo busy at the moment, im finally going over to my sisters monday to see her new baby hes now 5 weeks! I have another scan on thursday but hubby is working so im going alone:cry: Not that im worried anymore we listen to babys heartbeat everyday with our doppler so im super cool relaxed now, and im just excited to see bubba bigger! I only have this week and next week left then im discharged as i will be 12 weeks and they no longer need to scan me. But she did say next week she will take a sneeky look to see what 'bits' it has:happydance::happydance: if she she can see!!!!!

My friend just paid £130 at 13 weeks to be told the sex of her baby by 4d scan, so if she cant tell i may have to go there!! I cant wait to know!

Im over the moon to see a few close friends get bfps on here! Come girls how many more can we get this month!! I love to see all my lovely friends finally get their dreams and hard work come true!:kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Can't stop singing the muppets tune. She's 3 1/2, I want to lose at least a stone done 3lbs week as then I'd be the same nearly the same weight as when I got pregnant last time.

That's the same as me ,I want to get down to the weight I was wen I got pregnant last time ,I need to lose another 23 pounds ,lost four so far ,good luck babes ,my kids love the movies ,it's the only time they all keep quiet :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just started my guiffasen ,boy but it tastes like sick ,but I know it helps with cm so I have to suck it up :haha:
> 
> Yay !!!!despie thats what i used both times i got pregnant!!!!!! Good luck honey!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing,?I havent forgotten you all just sooooo busy at the moment, im finally going over to my sisters monday to see her new baby hes now 5 weeks! I have another scan on thursday but hubby is working so im going alone:cry: Not that im worried anymore we listen to babys heartbeat everyday with our doppler so im super cool relaxed now, and im just excited to see bubba bigger! I only have this week and next week left then im discharged as i will be 12 weeks and they no longer need to scan me. But she did say next week she will take a sneeky look to see what 'bits' it has:happydance::happydance: if she she can see!!!!!
> 
> My friend just paid £130 at 13 weeks to be told the sex of her baby by 4d scan, so if she cant tell i may have to go there!! I cant wait to know!
> 
> Im over the moon to see a few close friends get bfps on here! Come girls how many more can we get this month!! I love to see all my lovely friends finally get their dreams and hard work come true!:kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...

Let's hope it works for me then :thumbup:Great to hear u so relaxed and happy ,:kiss:not long till u find out the sex then :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just started my guiffasen ,boy but it tastes like sick ,but I know it helps with cm so I have to suck it up :haha:
> 
> Yay !!!!despie thats what i used both times i got pregnant!!!!!! Good luck honey!:happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> How is everyone else doing,?I havent forgotten you all just sooooo busy at the moment, im finally going over to my sisters monday to see her new baby hes now 5 weeks! I have another scan on thursday but hubby is working so im going alone:cry: Not that im worried anymore we listen to babys heartbeat everyday with our doppler so im super cool relaxed now, and im just excited to see bubba bigger! I only have this week and next week left then im discharged as i will be 12 weeks and they no longer need to scan me. But she did say next week she will take a sneeky look to see what 'bits' it has:happydance::happydance: if she she can see!!!!!
> 
> My friend just paid £130 at 13 weeks to be told the sex of her baby by 4d scan, so if she cant tell i may have to go there!! I cant wait to know!
> 
> Im over the moon to see a few close friends get bfps on here! Come girls how many more can we get this month!! I love to see all my lovely friends finally get their dreams and hard work come true!:kiss::kiss::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Let's hope it works for me then :thumbup:Great to hear u so relaxed and happy ,:kiss:not long till u find out the sex then :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:Click to expand...

oh no! another thing i'll have to buy now :haha: if it works, i'll try anyth.

d- just read about you and your dirty dreams...i have those too sometimes and they literally wake me up!:blush: i think it's bc you are close to ov. your body is telling you you need sex!!!! :thumbup: x

good morning and happy sunday to everyone! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, enjoy the Muppets and the naughty dreams! :haha: I'm surprised the soy didn't bring your O date forward. Doesn't it normally? 
MM, I'm so glad things are going smoothly for you :happydance:
DH has the day off today so I'm going to try to get him to take leaves. He hates yard work. I do, too, but it needs to be done pretty badly. This is why I want a townhouse. Less yard to worry about. We walk the dog every day so she gets her exercise anyhow. Not so keen on all the stairs though. Maybe someday.


----------



## dachsundmom

Soy moved my OV day forward, backward, and kept it the same.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

:winkwink: just checking in :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi: lovelies and :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round! Dmom (there you are!), MM (yay!), jax, viking, sus, despie (now I want to know what the saucy dreams were about), suma, LL, peacebaby, pup, tessie (where ARE you?), milty, BF, indi, anyone else I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :hugs::hugs:.

I'm bobbing in with a health update - yesterday I started running again (walking for 2 minutes, running for 1 etc. for 15 minutes then a power walk back home) and took the dog. Luckily he loved it and was very good and didn't pull me over. In the morning I tried the Strictly Come Dancersize DVD but I was crap :blush:. I think you need to know some dance moves to do it even though they show you everything I was still pants at it. Today I'm having a relaxing day and am going to try the yoga later. And I booked in for a Zumba class tomorrow night! They can't run the beginners and the active elderly (that's me lol) class till they get 15 people and she's only got 4 so far so I have to go to the High Energy one but the instructor says I'll be fine. We'll see. 
Eating wise I'm doing well but shopping has become a nightmare...it takes me ages to do a big shop when I have to read all the labels :wacko:. Although yesterday I ate 3 of my home made chocolate butterscotch bars :blush:. Naughty keeks. I've sent OH off to work with some today and dropped some off at my dad's and brother's to remove temptation. 
I have to do some studying but I'm really trying to avoid it. Learning tendon origins and insertions is mucho boring :sleep:.

Hope everyone's having a great weekend!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi J!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hi B :hugs:

Keeks, you're making me feel :sleep::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Hi ladies!!!

Despie you will love the muppets, I did hehehe

Keeks great job on working out and removing temptation out of the house.

I had a decent work out myself at the gym yesterday but hubby insisted on going to an al you can eat place after that.... Suffice it to say it was a one meal day, I was done after that lol

The wind is back today, hope it doesn't turn in to anything more

Xoxox


----------



## Garnet

Soy moves my OV ahead too. I can definately feel it cause my Ovaries ache until ovulation passes. 'M already feeling it. My husband has to DTD to relieve the pain. It is cold and rainy here today. Went to church this morning but no many people there today.


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> :hi: lovelies and :hugs::hugs::hugs: all round! Dmom (there you are!), MM (yay!), jax, viking, sus, despie (now I want to know what the saucy dreams were about), suma, LL, peacebaby, pup, tessie (where ARE you?), milty, BF, indi, anyone else I've missed :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :hugs::hugs:.
> 
> I'm bobbing in with a health update - yesterday I started running again (walking for 2 minutes, running for 1 etc. for 15 minutes then a power walk back home) and took the dog. Luckily he loved it and was very good and didn't pull me over. In the morning I tried the Strictly Come Dancersize DVD but I was crap :blush:. I think you need to know some dance moves to do it even though they show you everything I was still pants at it. Today I'm having a relaxing day and am going to try the yoga later. And I booked in for a Zumba class tomorrow night! They can't run the beginners and the active elderly (that's me lol) class till they get 15 people and she's only got 4 so far so I have to go to the High Energy one but the instructor says I'll be fine. We'll see.
> Eating wise I'm doing well but shopping has become a nightmare...it takes me ages to do a big shop when I have to read all the labels :wacko:. Although yesterday I ate 3 of my home made chocolate butterscotch bars :blush:. Naughty keeks. I've sent OH off to work with some today and dropped some off at my dad's and brother's to remove temptation.
> I have to do some studying but I'm really trying to avoid it. Learning tendon origins and insertions is mucho boring :sleep:.
> 
> Hope everyone's having a great weekend!

 good job


----------



## dachsundmom

Everyone is so healthy now!:cry::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Jax! How is everything? 
Keeks, you are doing great! After a few times reading the labels you will know what you can and can't buy because you will have already read and retained some info. I bought some Zumba DVDs a couple of years ago because I really enjoyed the class at my previous gym, but it was so hard! I felt like a moron. I've lost all sorts of lbs since, but have never tried it again. I might have to pull it out again some day. 
LL, it's windy here too. We didn't really get any rain. By the time the cold fronts make it all the way down here they are usually pretty busted apart. It's cooler out today though. :yipee:
Garnet, I'm glad you are safe and sound. Those storms are scary.


----------



## LLbean

Far from it Brooke but that's the goal for me lol


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Everyone is so healthy now!:cry::haha:

Not me! Me and exercise aren't the best of mates :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hi Viking! :hi: read your journal, good news on the numbers, keep 'em rising!! :thumbup:

I'm okay, plodding along as usual....:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok girls, now I don't feel so alone.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Safe with us :hugs: in fact I keep thinking if I'm ever going to get to go through labour that maybe I'd better up my game, then I think oh well I'll cross that bridge when I get to it :haha:


----------



## LLbean

please, once I get under 170 at least then you can say I am "healthy" lol

LADIES please say a prayer or send positive vibes to Sus. Posted in her journal


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from the park ,did an hour power walk today :happydance:Just had brown bread and eggs for breakfast ,wheaten bread and a banana for lunch and am having a full roast dinner with loads of veg baby potatoes and chicken :thumbup:Getting weighed on Wednesday ,still no sign of o just a slight line today on opks so I don't think I am too far off .keeks I am exhausted reading your post ,well done you ,hello everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

good job Despie!!! Keep it up!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ok girls, now I don't feel so alone.:haha:

Brooke , I am 50 pounds overweight so def not healthy but I am trying my best to eat less and move more :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I am only dtd every other day and haven't panicked yet u will be so proud of me :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax I am only dtd every other day and haven't panicked yet u will be so proud of me :haha::hugs::hugs:

:shock: thank God I'm sitting down....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax I am only dtd every other day and haven't panicked yet u will be so proud of me :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :shock: thank God I'm sitting down....:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:And it's great as I feel so much more relaxed about it and so does oh as he isn't having to perform on demand ,once I get a positive opk I will do it two days straight then that's me :thumbup:,it's a big change from nine days in a row ,:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax good job on starting the temping again :thumbup:Proud of you babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie...thought I'd share this image with you since we all get bummed out over just one pound LOL
 



Attached Files:







208291551485546521_66Pp8A6V_f.jpg
File size: 25.6 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie...thought I'd share this image with you since we all get bummed out over just one pound LOL

O my goodness ,that's mad ,u know that's wot my oh does wen I complain I have lost two pounds he goes and gets me a bag of sugar and puts it in my hands and says that's how much u have lost :haha:Thanks for sharing babes ,I won't worry so much again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

just remember that fat takes up so much more space in our bodies than muscles do

https://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/images/fat-v-muscle.jpg

that is why I tell you all that you need to stop looking at the scale so much and focus on the way your clothes fit more...plus the muscle you build will help burn MORE fat...win win!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> just remember that fat takes up so much more space in our bodies than muscles do
> 
> https://www.onemorebite-weightloss.com/images/fat-v-muscle.jpg
> 
> that is why I tell you all that you need to stop looking at the scale so much and focus on the way your clothes fit more...plus the muscle you build will help burn MORE fat...win win!

O yuk I feel a bit sick looking at that :haha:I want to get down from an 18 to a 14 and I will be happy :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Nice one Liz! :thumbup: T never underestimate a pound :hugs: and well done too on the DTD bit, you are sounding so much more relaxed at the moment, I'm proud of you too :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Nice one Liz! :thumbup: T never underestimate a pound :hugs: and well done too on the DTD bit, you are sounding so much more relaxed at the moment, I'm proud of you too :hugs:

:blush::hugs:So relaxed that I was swinging on the swings and sliding down the slide in the park :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Nice one Liz! :thumbup: T never underestimate a pound :hugs: and well done too on the DTD bit, you are sounding so much more relaxed at the moment, I'm proud of you too :hugs:
> 
> :blush::hugs:So relaxed that I was swinging on the swings and sliding down the slide in the park :haha:Click to expand...

......sigh, in that carefree tv ad kind of way :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Exercise also helps your mood, that is a fact...here is a perfect story. This young girl knows it! Read her story

https://undressedskeleton.tumblr.com/mystory


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Hi ladies!!!
> 
> Despie you will love the muppets, I did hehehe
> 
> Keeks great job on working out and removing temptation out of the house.
> 
> I had a decent work out myself at the gym yesterday but hubby insisted on going to an al you can eat place after that.... Suffice it to say it was a one meal day, I was done after that lol
> 
> The wind is back today, hope it doesn't turn in to anything more
> 
> Xoxox

You know when I go to all u can eat places, I load up on vegies or huge salad with very little dressing first and by the time u want to eat all the fattening stuff, you are alot fuller.
I love Chinese buffet and that is my weakness so we don't go often.:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

oh that is what I did...we went to sweet tomatoes... BUT the problem was they are having a Focaccia in March that I LOVE...if they had it all year I would not have lost my mind but.... it's the grilled cheese focaccia... and it wasn't even THAT good yesterday LOL

Honestly it wasn't much but since I have not been stuffing myself much lately I got full real quick LOL


----------



## wana b a mom

yes, I do but this cycle I haven't done a great job lol :blush: I guess since I got a blood test on Wednesday and the results came back: "yes, you are OV" I didn't worry much about temperature; I also got a peak in my monitor (CBFM) on Wed and Thursday. Also, if we don't get pregnant this month it's ok... they just found out I am not immune to the varicella virus, so it may be better if I wasn't pregnant. If I am then we are just going to go with it and be careful about getting chicken pox. If I am not prego then I will get the varicella shot and wait one month until we TTC again.


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I think every 36-48 is a good plan. Maybe your DH's soldiers need a good rest. I'm glad you are feeling more relaxed. That is wonderful!!!
LL, those pics are kinda nasty but very interesting. I wish I could go back to that barre class... I LOVE sweet tomatoes! But I wish I could get some more protein there. I absolutely love Brazilian churrasquerias because I get my meat and my veggies! So expensive though. We went on my birthday last year and it was 100 bucks. Waaaaay too much, but the salad bar was amazing! 
I feel awful for Sus! So worried!!!


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I think every 36-48 is a good plan. Maybe your DH's soldiers need a good rest. I'm glad you are feeling more relaxed. That is wonderful!!!
> LL, those pics are kinda nasty but very interesting. I wish I could go back to that barre class... I LOVE sweet tomatoes! But I wish I could get some more protein there. I absolutely love Brazilian churrasquerias because I get my meat and my veggies! So expensive though. We went on my birthday last year and it was 100 bucks. Waaaaay too much, but the salad bar was amazing!
> I feel awful for Sus! So worried!!!

yes I love Picanha! but pricey indeed

Yes we are all praying for everything to be ok with Sus and the bean


----------



## Viking15

I hope it isn't ectopic. That is just too harsh. I can't stand it. She's been thru so much and she's such a trooper. :cry: do they think she is at risk for an ectopic because of the pain? :cry:


----------



## wana b a mom

Can anyone send me the link to Sus journal? I don't know what happened, is she ok?


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> Can anyone send me the link to Sus journal? I don't know what happened, is she ok?

https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/845693-sus-journal-yay-2012-conception-44.html


----------



## keekeesaurus

Garnet! I just realised I missed you in my post so here's some :hugs::hugs::hugs: just for you. I'm such a dope :dohh:.

God, I hope sus is ok. I'm really worried for her too. Thanks again LL for letting us know. It's funny, I don't know any of you lovelies in real life but I feel like we have a real bond through here and I do think about y'all away from BnB. 

My post must have worn me out too because I fell asleep this afternoon and didn't wake up until it was dark :blush::haha:.


----------



## Desperado167

morning everyone ,had a bit of a temp drop today so i think o is either today or tomorrow ,hows everyone ?special thoughts to sus and greg ,praying that everything is ok with their l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> morning everyone ,had a bit of a temp drop today so i think o is either today or tomorrow ,hows everyone ?special thoughts to sus and greg ,praying that everything is ok with their l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

yey, that is a drop :thumbup::happydance::happydance: happy baby making!!! :)


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone ,had a bit of a temp drop today so i think o is either today or tomorrow ,hows everyone ?special thoughts to sus and greg ,praying that everything is ok with their l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yey, that is a drop :thumbup::happydance::happydance: happy baby making!!! :)Click to expand...

just wish i had some lines on my opks to confirm it but i have a really short surge so could be lunch time ,how was last night babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone ,had a bit of a temp drop today so i think o is either today or tomorrow ,hows everyone ?special thoughts to sus and greg ,praying that everything is ok with their l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yey, that is a drop :thumbup::happydance::happydance: happy baby making!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> just wish i had some lines on my opks to confirm it but i have a really short surge so could be lunch time ,how was last night babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

last night was lovely thanks but shame neither of us was on the old plonk! i really fancied a glass of wine but i was too paranoid with it being ov day.:dohh: and d. i hear u on the short surge, i'm the same.


shooting star text me the other day to catch up and wanted to send on her warm wishes to all. she's been way too busy to come on here but thinking of you all. no bfp news from her yet but i'll let you know as soon as she breaks the good news. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> morning everyone ,had a bit of a temp drop today so i think o is either today or tomorrow ,hows everyone ?special thoughts to sus and greg ,praying that everything is ok with their l.o ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> yey, that is a drop :thumbup::happydance::happydance: happy baby making!!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> just wish i had some lines on my opks to confirm it but i have a really short surge so could be lunch time ,how was last night babes?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> last night was lovely thanks but shame neither of us was on the old plonk! i really fancied a glass of wine but i was too paranoid with it being ov day.:dohh: and d. i hear u on the short surge, i'm the same.
> 
> 
> shooting star text me the other day to catch up and wanted to send on her warm wishes to all. she's been way too busy to come on here but thinking of you all. no bfp news from her yet but i'll let you know as soon as she breaks the good news. :hugs:Click to expand...

send her my love please ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T :thumbup: for the morning :sex: those :spermy: will be there ready and waiting 

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Some for you too Suma!! Send SS my love too!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

I know what you mean Keeks, I'm the same, I always think 'I wonder how the girls are doing.......' :flower:

LL, Indigo, Sus :hugs:, Dmom, Viking, Butterfly, wannabamom big hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T :thumbup: for the morning :sex: those :spermy: will be there ready and waiting
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Some for you too Suma!! Send SS my love too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I know what you mean Keeks, I'm the same, I always think 'I wonder how the girls are doing.......' :flower:
> 
> LL, Indigo, Sus :hugs:, Dmom, Viking, Butterfly, wannabamom big hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not long till u o either jax ,are u getting any :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T :thumbup: for the morning :sex: those :spermy: will be there ready and waiting
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Some for you too Suma!! Send SS my love too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I know what you mean Keeks, I'm the same, I always think 'I wonder how the girls are doing.......' :flower:
> 
> LL, Indigo, Sus :hugs:, Dmom, Viking, Butterfly, wannabamom big hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not long till u o either jax ,are u getting any :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:blush::nope: but this week DH isn't working so late so I maybe in luck :happydance: I have warned him, this weekend is me and him time or else :trouble::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Way to jump him Despie! 
Jax, I hope your DH is cooperating. :trouble:
I feel like I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear about Sus :nope: I hope she is ok. Feel so helpless... 
I am up super early with a bad dream. I chronicalled it in my journal. Very messed up. I need to try to go back to sleep. However, I have found a new obsession in the last 24 hours. Cloth diapers. :argh: I may have gone off the deep end...


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Way to jump him Despie!
> Jax, I hope your DH is cooperating. :trouble:
> I feel like I'm on pins and needles waiting to hear about Sus :nope: I hope she is ok. Feel so helpless...
> I am up super early with a bad dream. I chronicalled it in my journal. Very messed up. I need to try to go back to sleep. However, I have found a new obsession in the last 24 hours. Cloth diapers. :argh: I may have gone off the deep end...

:haha::haha::haha:O viking u make me laugh ,:haha:bless you cloth diapers :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Have just emailed sus and it goes straight to her fon ,praying she's ok ,will let u know if I get a reply ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T :thumbup: for the morning :sex: those :spermy: will be there ready and waiting
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Some for you too Suma!! Send SS my love too!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> I know what you mean Keeks, I'm the same, I always think 'I wonder how the girls are doing.......' :flower:
> 
> LL, Indigo, Sus :hugs:, Dmom, Viking, Butterfly, wannabamom big hugs!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Not long till u o either jax ,are u getting any :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :blush::nope: but this week DH isn't working so late so I maybe in luck :happydance: I have warned him, this weekend is me and him time or else :trouble::haha:Click to expand...

He better not mess about ,:growlmad:Do wot I do jax and don't give him an option ,just jump on while he's asleep :blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Need to go on my walk ,talk later ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Another Monday, damn it. LOL


----------



## Viking15

:haha: damn work getting in the way of BnB again :grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Work will interfere soon.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Hmm....I know that feeling :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies,
I think I'm out this month. I got a frickin UTI gosh dang it. It hurts like bad. We can't do the deed and I'm ovulating cause the stupid ovaries are hurting. Any cures for UTI out there??


----------



## Jax41

Ouch Garnet! :hugs: Cranberry juice :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, like J said...cranberry and lots of water...but, TBH, one pill from the doc will clear that up ASAP.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet I had that last month and I used canesten cream and loads of cranberry juice :thumbup:Morning b ,:hugs::hugs:We must have the most weird weather ,sunny and bright going out and hailstones coming home :wacko::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet :hugs:

Despie I heard from Sus that at least she got a good nights sleep/ Pain free...no word yet on the scan

Good morning everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Garnet :hugs:
> 
> Despie I heard from Sus that at least she got a good nights sleep/ Pain free...no word yet on the scan
> 
> Good morning everyone!

Thanks babes ,was talking to her and her scans at two ,god love her :nope::i really hope shes ok hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

what time is it there now?...1:30 right?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> what time is it there now?...1:30 right?

Yeah it's a quarter to two now ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

[-o&lt;I hope it is a good sign that she had a good night of sleep and pain free.


----------



## Jax41

2:00pm now LL :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm in the car driving to an appointment but I'm thinking of Sus so if you guys hear from her please let me know


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm in the car driving to an appointment but I'm thinking of Sus so if you guys hear from her please let me know

As soon as she emails me I will let u know ,I can't settle at all ,:nope:Sus we love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm sitting here at the computer obsessing over my trip assignment for my on call days tomorrow, and Sus. We do love you Sus. I hope you are ok. :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just a quick message as i am on my fon going to school .sus and baby are fine .she is having another scan in ten days as its so small to see .shes just waiting to see other doctor now but so far so good. Baby is in the womb and everything looks good.so incredibly happy for her and greg .love u sus .xxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Yes I got word too woohoo!!!!!!! :dance:


----------



## Viking15

phew phew phew!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

:dust::dust::dust::dust:
:yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee:​:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great news that all is OK :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Great news for Sus. I took some echinea and baking soda water and this morning apple cidar vinegar and it seems to be going away. Gosh dang it the darn sex caused it. I hate getting those...


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone!

Sorry not posting much--not on much and when I am I don't even get enough time to catch up but it has been too long so I really wanted to say hello I am still here-lol!

BF massive :hugs: such a difficult time you have been going through but so happy you have a silver lining--yay! for another chance!

Sus massive :hugs: hope you are feeling better 

Despie lucky you almost done with sexy time!--hope you are feeling better too:hugs:

Jax gearing up for the marathon-lol I finally found a therm to start temping and (as you know the beep scares me bc of oh :haha:) I discovered my therm (to my horror) beeps when you turn it on and then beeps every 4 secs (to tell you that it is positioned properly) and then beeps louder and faster til it is one long beep to tell you it is done--LOL leave it to me to find THAT one!

:hi:keeks, LL, viking, sum--anyone I have missed--sorry my head is crap today hope all you wonderful ladies are having a great day!:hugs::hugs:

Well I have been on my own with DD since thurs--OH has gone to Caymen Islands with his dad and uncles til sun Mar 11--its been very busy but very lonely. Work is extremely busy and stressful but I am managing. I am still waiting on my test results (I will let you know when I get them) but anyway not feeling great atm as OH doesn't get back til O day so I am pretty sure I will be out this month--sucks wasting time --on the bright side I am not under the gun to perform :haha:

:hugs::hugs::flower::flower:


----------



## peanutpup

See told ya--head is crap--sorry Garnet I didn't mean to leave you out:flower::flower:

I get the dreaded uti's too--they triple suck but I am glad you are feeling better--watch out though bc the nasty buggers can come back if you stop treatment too soon.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone!
> 
> Sorry not posting much--not on much and when I am I don't even get enough time to catch up but it has been too long so I really wanted to say hello I am still here-lol!
> 
> BF massive :hugs: such a difficult time you have been going through but so happy you have a silver lining--yay! for another chance!
> 
> Sus massive :hugs: hope you are feeling better
> 
> Despie lucky you almost done with sexy time!--hope you are feeling better too:hugs:
> 
> Jax gearing up for the marathon-lol I finally found a therm to start temping and (as you know the beep scares me bc of oh :haha:) I discovered my therm (to my horror) beeps when you turn it on and then beeps every 4 secs (to tell you that it is positioned properly) and then beeps louder and faster til it is one long beep to tell you it is done--LOL leave it to me to find THAT one!
> 
> :hi:keeks, LL, viking, sum--anyone I have missed--sorry my head is crap today hope all you wonderful ladies are having a great day!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I have been on my own with DD since thurs--OH has gone to Caymen Islands with his dad and uncles til sun Mar 11--its been very busy but very lonely. Work is extremely busy and stressful but I am managing. I am still waiting on my test results (I will let you know when I get them) but anyway not feeling great atm as OH doesn't get back til O day so I am pretty sure I will be out this month--sucks wasting time --on the bright side I am not under the gun to perform :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::flower::flower:

Fun in the Sun for your husband!! My husband was away for a week and that was enough because I need help with the kids. Plus I kinda missed him!! Hee hee.


----------



## Desperado167

Pp,:flower:Sorry your oh is away and u Are missing sexy time but its great to hear from u again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oooooohhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Goooodddddddddddddddddddd is BNB slow for everyone else today? I am ready to pull my hair out lol


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oooooohhhh myyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy Goooodddddddddddddddddddd is BNB slow for everyone else today? I am ready to pull my hair out lol

Really slow and I just got a new router today as my last one blew up this morning ,wtf :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi pp, we missed you :hugs::hugs: LOL about the thermometer but shame about being on your own :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well I had to get up during the night for the loo which I never do then I forgot to pee in a cup , :shrug:So I don't know were I am :growlmad:,I don't know wether to still dtd this morning or wait till tonight as my oh won't be back tonight till ten and is usually knackered and so am I ,o day is usually today or tomorrow .aw well how's everyone doing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
I sent you an email last night as BNB would not load at all :nope:
Thank you for updating everyone on your thread, you are such a sweetie. :hugs:

And thanks girls foryour messages and concerns, I am really touched :cry::cry::cry: and apologies to have worried you all.

It was a scare, thank god, I had apendicities like pain, and I had already had appendicities, so they took me in straight away, tummy very tender. Fortunately they have now excluded both Molar and ectopic, the fertilised egg is in my womb, but too early to determine viability that will show on my next scan in 10 days. For now just off work till doctor says. 

I am going to catch up with everyone now, see how you all are. I send you all lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you are all amazing people! :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, Sus and Viking :winkwink:

T have you got any OPKs you can use later or do they not work for you? Looks like it could be o day from your temps but waiting til tonight should be fine :thumbup:

Sus, hope you are feeling ok and no more pain :hugs:

Viking I guess you are travelling now :hugs:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> I sent you an email last night as BNB would not load at all :nope:
> Thank you for updating everyone on your thread, you are such a sweetie. :hugs:
> 
> And thanks girls foryour messages and concerns, I am really touched :cry::cry::cry: and apologies to have worried you all.
> 
> It was a scare, thank god, I had apendicities like pain, and I had already had appendicities, so they took me in straight away, tummy very tender. Fortunately they have now excluded both Molar and ectopic, the fertilised egg is in my womb, but too early to determine viability that will show on my next scan in 10 days. For now just off work till doctor says.
> 
> I am going to catch up with everyone now, see how you all are. I send you all lots and lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: you are all amazing people! :kiss:

Sus,that has made my day thank you ,I am so happy all is ok ,I am getting pissed doing theses opks and need some happy vibes ,u need to take it easy now mrs ok or else :growlmad::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T, Sus and Viking :winkwink:
> 
> T have you got any OPKs you can use later or do they not work for you? Looks like it could be o day from your temps but waiting til tonight should be fine :thumbup:
> 
> Sus, hope you are feeling ok and no more pain :hugs:
> 
> Viking I guess you are travelling now :hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Really ,o thanks babes ,that makes me feel not as worried ,my hubby leaves tomorrow for two days on a big fit for work and I am super worried o is gonna be late ,I know I wasn't meant to panic this month :haha::haha:Butterfly :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And yea I have about forty opks I am trying to wait till ten to test again ,xxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]

d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x


----------



## Butterfly67

Don't panic captain mannering! :haha::haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

shit, i'm thick sometimes lol. had to google captain mannering:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Don't panic captain mannering! :haha::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]
> 
> d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x

He's just told me he has a call to do and will be back in an hour :growlmad:Omg ,men ,I am gonna hide his bloody fon so no one can contact him again :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]
> 
> d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x
> 
> He's just told me he has a call to do and will be back in an hour :growlmad:Omg ,men ,I am gonna hide his bloody fon so no one can contact him again :haha:Click to expand...

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: he's going to have to make sure it's worth the wait.


----------



## Sus09

Suma, Butterfly, and Despie!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am ok, I still have pain, but at least I know everything is in the right place, It feels better knowing that I have two weeks off work to try to relax. which is great as you all know I hate the place :haha:

T! yep, you should be somewhere else :haha: I am sure your body is playing up just so you have more nookie this cycle :haha::blush::hugs::hugs:

BF, how are you? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suma, how was your anniversary? I bet it was great? have you ov yet? are we going to have an anniversary baby news? :winkwink:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sorry you've still got pain but keep reminding yourself everyth is o.k. in there. 2 weeks off! :happydance: yes, major chill weeks ahead for you and bean, i'm really pleased about that. 

ov has just happened last few days. not temping at all from now on this cycle and praying for an anniversary gem. :hugs: you are in need of some more bump buddies i think so we girls will try our utmost to help you out in that department :haha::hugs:xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]
> 
> d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x
> 
> He's just told me he has a call to do and will be back in an hour :growlmad:Omg ,men ,I am gonna hide his bloody fon so no one can contact him again :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: he's going to have to make sure it's worth the wait.Click to expand...

Ok so he's gonna give me the jizz now before he goes :thumbup::happydance::happydance:Talk later ,have a lovely day ladies and thanks for listening to my rants ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> sorry you've still got pain but keep reminding yourself everyth is o.k. in there. 2 weeks off! :happydance: yes, major chill weeks ahead for you and bean, i'm really pleased about that.
> 
> ov has just happened last few days. not temping at all from now on this cycle and praying for an anniversary gem. :hugs: you are in need of some more bump buddies i think so we girls will try our utmost to help you out in that department :haha::hugs:xxx

Am trying my best here :haha::sex::sex::sex::sex::sex:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]
> 
> d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x
> 
> He's just told me he has a call to do and will be back in an hour :growlmad:Omg ,men ,I am gonna hide his bloody fon so no one can contact him again :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: he's going to have to make sure it's worth the wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so he's gonna give me the jizz now before he goes :thumbup::happydance::happydance:Talk later ,have a lovely day ladies and thanks for listening to my rants ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


yey! and big love back. speak to you later. x


----------



## Sus09

Yay, more bump buddies[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; This cycle has to bee good for all of you, God please, please, please, get hem all knocked up! :haha::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus - don't know if you're going to get bored this week, i'm hoping you manage to find things to do to occupy your mind but if you like, find someth on fb (a game or application) and i'll do it with you. bf, this msg is for you too. i feel like i'm watching paint dry at the minute. we could even do an online poker group session on fb, i love that application. you can chat and verbally abuse each other while you play. just my style :thumbup: x


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> sus - don't know if you're going to get bored this week, i'm hoping you manage to find things to do to occupy your mind but if you like, find someth on fb (a game or application) and i'll do it with you. bf, this msg is for you too. i feel like i'm watching paint dry at the minute. we could even do an online poker group session on fb, i love that application. you can chat and verbally abuse each other while you play. just my style :thumbup: x

Sounds like me and my hubby :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

:wave:
Yes, I'm on the road again. Woke up at 2:15 for no bloody reason. So I missed out on two hours of possible sleep. When I know I have to get up very early I usually don't sleep well. It's a fairly long day ahead of me but not long like heading to Europe. I'll be done this afternoon and probably just go to bed early. Or nap. I don't know which just yet. 
Despie, don't panic! Get some :spermy: and relax yourself. I'm glad your DH is being considerate enough to leave you with the jizz. :haha:
Sus, couldn't they tell you why you are in so much pain poor lovely. I feel awful for you :( two weeks off is great. Get away from that horrid grind and relax. 
BF, how are you doing? You looking for a house yet? 
Suma, an anniversary baby sounds very romantic!!!!
Just walked into the airport. I'm very early. I'm going to get situated and maybe close my eyes for a minute or two. I'd much rather be early than running late!


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking I always do that when I have to get up early - maybe our bodies are panicking that we are not going to hear the alarm or something :haha::haha:

Sus, Nats, I have no idea how to play poker lol but I am on the more leisurely games like scrabble and words with friends so i am up for that :thumbup:

Sus, glad you are able to have a couple of weeks off and relax a bit. Hopefully the scan will come round in no time :thumbup::hugs:

Having a bittersweet day today after a good day yesterday - the IC only has a very pale line like a 10/11dpo bfp so although i know I need to get the hcg out of my system it is kind of sad that it has gone :cry:, still I will be Ok and can now be on the lookout for O.

Am trying to work on some of my websites so that is keeping me reasonably busy - am going to do some yoga in half an hour or so too. Have heard nothing from the people who viewed the house at the weekend so losing hope of an offer there. Will need to come up with a plan shortly as my lodger is almost definitely going to be moved out by the end of the month.

T, glad you got your jizz :haha::haha: Now relax! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: BF


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning lovelies! :hi:
I'll pop back in later but just wanted to send out some :hug: to y'all.
I'm off for a facial in a bit - ooh get me. I love being off work :happydance:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Afternoon :howdy: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Viking I always do that when I have to get up early - maybe our bodies are panicking that we are not going to hear the alarm or something :haha::haha:
> 
> Sus, Nats, I have no idea how to play poker lol but I am on the more leisurely games like scrabble and words with friends so i am up for that :thumbup:
> 
> Sus, glad you are able to have a couple of weeks off and relax a bit. Hopefully the scan will come round in no time :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Having a bittersweet day today after a good day yesterday - the IC only has a very pale line like a 10/11dpo bfp so although i know I need to get the hcg out of my system it is kind of sad that it has gone :cry:, still I will be Ok and can now be on the lookout for O.
> 
> Am trying to work on some of my websites so that is keeping me reasonably busy - am going to do some yoga in half an hour or so too. Have heard nothing from the people who viewed the house at the weekend so losing hope of an offer there. Will need to come up with a plan shortly as my lodger is almost definitely going to be moved out by the end of the month.
> 
> T, glad you got your jizz :haha::haha: Now relax! :hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Suma, Butterfly, and Despie!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I am ok, I still have pain, but at least I know everything is in the right place, It feels better knowing that I have two weeks off work to try to relax. which is great as you all know I hate the place :haha:
> 
> T! yep, you should be somewhere else :haha: I am sure your body is playing up just so you have more nookie this cycle :haha::blush::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF, how are you? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Suma, how was your anniversary? I bet it was great? have you ov yet? are we going to have an anniversary baby news? :winkwink:

Good News!!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> morning and big hugs girls - sus, bf and d! xxx​​[/SIZE]
> 
> d, haven't you got somewhere to be? :blush: x
> 
> He's just told me he has a call to do and will be back in an hour :growlmad:Omg ,men ,I am gonna hide his bloody fon so no one can contact him again :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: he's going to have to make sure it's worth the wait.Click to expand...
> 
> Ok so he's gonna give me the jizz now before he goes :thumbup::happydance::happydance:Talk later ,have a lovely day ladies and thanks for listening to my rants ,love u all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


:coffee::blush::coffee::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Well Good Morning Ladies,
It a bright sunny day but little bit chilly. We DTD last night but pretty sure I missed the egg because I OV on Sunday. I usually get pregnant the day before OV and not after. Glad that Sus is doing good. BF, that means you can start trying again.. Despie, hopefully this will be your month... Hi KK, Jax and Sums and DMom... Hope everyone else is good too...


----------



## sumatwsimit

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning lovelies! :hi:
> I'll pop back in later but just wanted to send out some :hug: to y'all.
> I'm off for a facial in a bit - ooh get me. I love being off work :happydance:.

definitely living it up keeks. enjoy. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon ladies ,had a lovely morning with a good friend then did my five mile walk then got some food shopping done now I am heading out to get the kids :sleep:Keeks have a lovely facial ,bf so sad wen you see those lines fade even thou u know there's no hope :cry::hugs::hugs:Garnet ,maybe there's a chance for you anyway this month ,Viking and jax and b :wave::wave::hug::hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

off topic - I keep getting a tab open up in my browser after i have done something on BNB to a website called 50connect - is anyone else getting this? it's very annoying - not least because I am not 50 ffs :growlmad::growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> off topic - I keep getting a tab open up in my browser after i have done something on BNB to a website called 50connect - is anyone else getting this? it's very annoying - not least because I am not 50 ffs :growlmad::growlmad::haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:no not me :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Me neither Butterfly, must be telling you something :winkwink::haha:

T, glad you've had a nice day :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Me neither Butterfly, must be telling you something :winkwink::haha:
> 
> T, glad you've had a nice day :flower:

Thanks jax ,it was lovely plus my friend gave me a brand new top and a beautiful ring just for nothing ,sweet .any news ?any sex marathons yet :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me neither Butterfly, must be telling you something :winkwink::haha:
> 
> T, glad you've had a nice day :flower:
> 
> Thanks jax ,it was lovely plus my friend gave me a brand new top and a beautiful ring just for nothing ,sweet .any news ?any sex marathons yet :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Look stop showing off because you're being sha**ed left, right and centre, you know I only ever get to have 2 :winkwink: I don't want to crash and burn here :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me neither Butterfly, must be telling you something :winkwink::haha:
> 
> T, glad you've had a nice day :flower:
> 
> Thanks jax ,it was lovely plus my friend gave me a brand new top and a beautiful ring just for nothing ,sweet .any news ?any sex marathons yet :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Look stop showing off because you're being sha**ed left, right and centre, you know I only ever get to have 2 :winkwink: I don't want to crash and burn here :haha:Click to expand...

Relax mrs I have only had three or four this month :tease::tease::tease:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Me neither Butterfly, must be telling you something :winkwink::haha:
> 
> T, glad you've had a nice day :flower:
> 
> Thanks jax ,it was lovely plus my friend gave me a brand new top and a beautiful ring just for nothing ,sweet .any news ?any sex marathons yet :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Look stop showing off because you're being sha**ed left, right and centre, you know I only ever get to have 2 :winkwink: I don't want to crash and burn here :haha:Click to expand...

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::)


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks ,how did your facial go?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Keeks ,how did your facial go?:hugs::hugs:

Oh my it was heaven :cloud9:. An hour of being pampered and cleansed and steamed and moisturised. I fell asleep at one point, then woke up and didn't know where I was, lifted my hand up and burned my fingers on the steam machine :dohh::haha:. Aw, your friend is lovely. I like getting wee gifts for no reason :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Hello my beauties, jax, suma, dmom, indigo, pup, garnet, BF, and anyone else who bobs in :hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Butterfly67 said:


> off topic - I keep getting a tab open up in my browser after i have done something on BNB to a website called 50connect - is anyone else getting this? it's very annoying - not least because I am not 50 ffs :growlmad::growlmad::haha:

No, but I do get a tab opening now and again when I'm on BnB that mcafee tells me is a bad site...something about fidelity??? What's that all about?


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Keeks ,how did your facial go?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh my it was heaven :cloud9:. An hour of being pampered and cleansed and steamed and moisturised. I fell asleep at one point, then woke up and didn't know where I was, lifted my hand up and burned my fingers on the steam machine :dohh::haha:. Aw, your friend is lovely. I like getting wee gifts for no reason :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Hello my beauties, jax, suma, dmom, indigo, pup, garnet, BF, and anyone else who bobs in :hugs::hugs::hugs:.Click to expand...

So glad u enjoyed it ,ouch your poor fingers ,how much does a facial cost .?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

keekeesaurus said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> off topic - I keep getting a tab open up in my browser after i have done something on BNB to a website called 50connect - is anyone else getting this? it's very annoying - not least because I am not 50 ffs :growlmad::growlmad::haha:
> 
> No, but I do get a tab opening now and again when I'm on BnB that mcafee tells me is a bad site...something about fidelity??? What's that all about?Click to expand...

Maybe that is trying to tell *you *something! :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

I keep getting a computer pop up saying that my computer has a virus and it will run scans and fix my computer. It is a virus and it will keep looping your machine with with virus and the only way to remove it is get a viral remover...


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm that is interesting Garnet and keeks as I did get a pop up about some spyware or something a couple of days ago and that is the frist time I have had anything like that in years :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie - I paid £35 for mine, it was a full facial but you can get mini ones too to see if you like it :thumbup::hugs:.

BF :rofl::hugs:.

Garnet, that is interesting...I wonder if mine's 'cos of a virus then? I'll have to run a scan :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Despie - I paid £35 for mine, it was a full facial but you can get mini ones too to see if you like it :thumbup::hugs:.
> 
> BF :rofl::hugs:.
> 
> Garnet, that is interesting...I wonder if mine's 'cos of a virus then? I'll have to run a scan :hugs:.

Sounds like a plan ,right that's next on my list then a facial :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Hmm that is interesting Garnet and keeks as I did get a pop up about some spyware or something a couple of days ago and that is the frist time I have had anything like that in years :growlmad::growlmad:

Yup that is the one! Control/Alt/Delete to to stop the stupid thing. I accidently pushed it along time ago and it keep looping on my computer and my husband had to use Malware to remove it...


----------



## Garnet

Ok my kids have the green snot cold/flu and I think I got it but I took some echinea so I hope it goes away...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok my kids have the green snot cold/flu and I think I got it but I took some echinea so I hope it goes away...

Aww I hate the cold ,loads of vit c too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Two weeks today since I last had any goodies and I swear I could murder a bar of chocolate and bag of crisps :nope:weigh in tomorrow and I have an awful feeling it won't be loads :growlmad: roll on Easter till I can eat a chocolate egg :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Two weeks today since I last had any goodies and I swear I could murder a bar of chocolate and bag of crisps :nope:weigh in tomorrow and I have an awful feeling it won't be loads :growlmad: roll on Easter till I can eat a chocolate egg :thumbup::hugs:

You've been so good T! :hugs: I bet you will have lost and if it's not loads then so what, you are being healthy and that's :thumbup:. And you're walking tons so you're probably building up muscle. I could also murder some chocolate. And weirdly, a cigarette :shrug:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Two weeks today since I last had any goodies and I swear I could murder a bar of chocolate and bag of crisps :nope:weigh in tomorrow and I have an awful feeling it won't be loads :growlmad: roll on Easter till I can eat a chocolate egg :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> You've been so good T! :hugs: I bet you will have lost and if it's not loads then so what, you are being healthy and that's :thumbup:. And you're walking tons so you're probably building up muscle. I could also murder some chocolate. And weirdly, a cigarette :shrug:.Click to expand...

I want a pear cider too ,:haha:u are doing great with the cigs:hugs:How long is it now?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Apart from a couple of slips it's been over a month :thumbup:. 5 weeks tomorrow in fact :happydance:. Yum pear cider! :drunk:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Apart from a couple of slips it's been over a month :thumbup:. 5 weeks tomorrow in fact :happydance:. Yum pear cider! :drunk:

I guess I could treat myself to one tomorrow after my weigh in :happydance:Five weeks is brilliant ,am sure u feel way healthier ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Apart from a couple of slips it's been over a month :thumbup:. 5 weeks tomorrow in fact :happydance:. Yum pear cider! :drunk:
> 
> I guess I could treat myself to one tomorrow after my weigh in :happydance:Five weeks is brilliant ,am sure u feel way healthier ,are u not wanting to eat loads more ,my uncle put on a few stone wen he gave up cigs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Go on, treat yourself T! You deserve it :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
That's why I'm trying to eat healthily and exercise otherwise I'll be like I was last time I gave up - feeling justified in stuffing myself because I'd done so well that before I knew it I'd put on 2 stone and couldn't get into any of my clothes :haha:. And I do feel way better for it :thumbup:. The only downside is my sense of smell is coming back - and now I notice how the house smells of stale smoke and cat litter and Storm's sweaty feet :sick:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

I badly need my hair cutting and styling but I don't know what to do with it :shrug:. I like this one:



I can't believe I've almost grown my fringe out and now I'm thinking of getting one cut back in :dohh:.


----------



## Garnet

KK: Sexy Lady!! Woot Woot!!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> Apart from a couple of slips it's been over a month :thumbup:. 5 weeks tomorrow in fact :happydance:. Yum pear cider! :drunk:
> 
> I guess I could treat myself to one tomorrow after my weigh in :happydance:Five weeks is brilliant ,am sure u feel way healthier ,are u not wanting to eat loads more ,my uncle put on a few stone wen he gave up cigs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Go on, treat yourself T! You deserve it :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> That's why I'm trying to eat healthily and exercise otherwise I'll be like I was last time I gave up - feeling justified in stuffing myself because I'd done so well that before I knew it I'd put on 2 stone and couldn't get into any of my clothes :haha:. And I do feel way better for it :thumbup:. The only downside is my sense of smell is coming back - and now I notice how the house smells of stale smoke and cat litter and Storm's sweaty feet :sick:.Click to expand...

:haha:Yuk sweaty feet :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I badly need my hair cutting and styling but I don't know what to do with it :shrug:. I like this one:
> 
> View attachment 349607
> 
> 
> I can't believe I've almost grown my fringe out and now I'm thinking of getting one cut back in :dohh:.

That is gorgeous ,do u have really long hair Keeks?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I love that style Keekee. I've tried cutting my hair that way but I can't stand having it in my eyes. I always tuck my hair behind my ear. I look like a little girl most of the time. :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hmm pear cider :drunk:

Love that style too - I am trying to grow my hair long but it just looks boring and dull - I should go to a hairdressers but don't have the cash right now...


----------



## Desperado167

Am trying to grow mine too bf and everytime I go to the hairdressers they cut it all off so am just having a break from cuts for a while ,I do miss the pampering thou :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

My hair is maybe not quite as long as hers, about 2 or 3 inches shorter? I've had it all styles (including a shaved head at the age of 14 but that's another story :blush:) and at the mo it's sort of heading to one length but it's thick and dry and it just hangs. I hate it in my eyes too V so I'll probably have a fringe cut and then grow it out again :haha:. My brother cuts my hair so no pampering :nope:. I have to wash and dry it myself!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Ok my kids have the green snot cold/flu and I think I got it but I took some echinea so I hope it goes away...

get some ZICAM!!!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> My hair is maybe not quite as long as hers, about 2 or 3 inches shorter? I've had it all styles (including a shaved head at the age of 14 but that's another story :blush:) and at the mo it's sort of heading to one length but it's thick and dry and it just hangs. I hate it in my eyes too V so I'll probably have a fringe cut and then grow it out again :haha:. My brother cuts my hair so no pampering :nope:. I have to wash and dry it myself!

I bet u will look gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, does your hair naturally have any wave to it? You said it was thick, so I wonder if it will dry the same?


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Ok my kids have the green snot cold/flu and I think I got it but I took some echinea so I hope it goes away...
> 
> get some ZICAM!!!Click to expand...

?

Wonder if you could take this while pregnant?


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Ok my kids have the green snot cold/flu and I think I got it but I took some echinea so I hope it goes away...
> 
> get some ZICAM!!!Click to expand...
> 
> ?
> 
> Wonder if you could take this while pregnant?Click to expand...

I believe it is all natural...but not sure...it's basically zinc


----------



## LLbean

wait...are you telling us something Garnet????? Did I miss it?


----------



## LLbean

says ask your doctor first but here you go 
https://www.zicam.com/products/coldremedy_plus_rapidmelts


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> wait...are you telling us something Garnet????? Did I miss it?

No I won't know for couple weeks. I just seem to get sick alot when I'm pregnant. When I was pregnant with my son, I always seem to get everyone's cold or flu. :flower:


----------



## Milty

Best stay away from everyone cause the yuk is going around


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx

d. morning gorgeous :hugs::hugs::hugs: first of all DON'T feel bad about the weigh in, and keep doing what you're doing bc your heading in the right direction. you are doing fab so don't put yourself down and feel defeated. think about it, you've done loads of walking and healthy eating so you know how well you're doing right! do you not think the fact you're exercising has an effect on your weigh in bc i do think it does. some weeks will be like this. if you just simply cut out the calories and not exercise then the weight will be lost but there's no toning involved in the program...what you're doing is strengthening and toning with your daily exercise, which in turn builds and strengthens muscle - and remember muscle weighs more than fat. so your weigh in may look this week like there's little improvement but in actual fact there is major improvement going on. i think you're doing really well. every week is not going to look the same at the weigh in is it. 

also, you're stressing about ov and i want you to stop. you've added soy and you've also changed your eating habits etc this month - again this can have an affect on your ov time can't it and you know that. keep up with the rumpy pumpy every other day and i reckon it's just around the corner. i know hubby is now working 14hrs but i'm sure he can do every other day still :winkwink:

massive hugs this morning. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. look at your nov chart, think the pattern of last few days and temp is the same. :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks babes I know u are right but it still sucks but thanks for making me feel better ,ok we are on for tonight and if nothing on my opk by tonight I will leave it till tomorrow :thumbup:Have u got your crosshairs yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. look at your nov chart, think the pattern of last few days and temp is the same. :winkwink:

Wot does that mean?:wacko:I have no clue with charts really:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks babes I know u are right but it still sucks but thanks for making me feel better ,ok we are on for tonight and if nothing on my opk by tonight I will leave it till tomorrow :thumbup:Have u got your crosshairs yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

good, glad ur feeling a bit better. and you've got a game plan for opk's showing tonight or tomorrow :thumbup:

no, i won't get cross hairs bc i haven't taken temp since day after smiley face day. so i'm thinking i must be abotu 2dpo if i ov day after smiley face. been doing my opks though and they are negative so it's defo passed. 

right, i'm off to eat some breakfast. i'm always starving first thing on a morning but i have to wait a little bit before i eat anyth after i take my meds. catch u later. :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks babes I know u are right but it still sucks but thanks for making me feel better ,ok we are on for tonight and if nothing on my opk by tonight I will leave it till tomorrow :thumbup:Have u got your crosshairs yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> good, glad ur feeling a bit better. and you've got a game plan for opk's showing tonight or tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> no, i won't get cross hairs bc i haven't taken temp since day after smiley face day. so i'm thinking i must be abotu 2dpo if i ov day after smiley face. been doing my opks though and they are negative so it's defo passed.
> 
> right, i'm off to eat some breakfast. i'm always starving first thing on a morning but i have to wait a little bit before i eat anyth after i take my meds. catch u later. :kiss:Click to expand...

Me too ,have a great day lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> d. look at your nov chart, think the pattern of last few days and temp is the same. :winkwink:
> 
> Wot does that mean?:wacko:I have no clue with charts really:haha:Click to expand...

i'm no expert on charts but in nov you had a bit of a dip and then a raise on day 17 and then a drop to ov a day or two after. this month, you had a similar drop and then raise, in fact day 17 is around the same temp. i just think you'll probably be ov in a day or two like you did in november. 

i may be wrong (not going to put money on it) but have a feeling this is what is happening. i like looking for patterns :)


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> d. look at your nov chart, think the pattern of last few days and temp is the same. :winkwink:
> 
> Wot does that mean?:wacko:I have no clue with charts really:haha:Click to expand...
> 
> i'm no expert on charts but in nov you had a bit of a dip and then a raise on day 17 and then a drop to ov a day or two after. this month, you had a similar drop and then raise, in fact day 17 is around the same temp. i just think you'll probably be ov in a day or two like you did in november.
> 
> i may be wrong (not going to put money on it) but have a feeling this is what is happening. i like looking for patterns :)Click to expand...

Thanks so much for taking the time to look for me ,I guess I have completely lost it now ,:nope:All that hard work for nothing really ,and my oh is gonna kill me wen i tell him ,:wacko: ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Gorgeous Despie!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Good morning sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T :growlmad::growlmad::ninja::ninja::grr::grr: I'm gonna come over there and nut you one in a min - A POUND IS GOOD!!!!! :thumbup: Remember that picture that LL sent over last week, yea? Just keep thinking a pound a week and the rest is a bonus, it's all going in the right direction. You only have two more to go and you've lost your first half stone :happydance:. Don't think how much you've got to lose think how far you've come and break your goals into little pieces. 

I agree with everything Suma says too!!!:thumbup:

And, please try to stop stressing about Ov, you're DTD every other day which is always the recommended approach, so you're bound to catch your fertile time. 

Listen babe, you're doing okay, just stay calm, book a facial (good suggestion Keeks!) and do nice things for you xXx


----------



## Sus09

Fully second what Jax said! xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Me too :grr:

And you know sometimes T when I am on a diet, it takes a couple of weeks for my body to catch up with my eating - so if I feel I have done really week or two later that I see the weight loss :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Sensible things have already been said which I completely agree with. Weight loss takes a long time. It took me 2 years to reach my goal weight. I fell off the wagon a couple of times, but it took that long for me. Consistency is the key. You can do this Despie and your body will thank you for it. It took me close to two months to lose the last two pounds. You are on the perfect track. The only tweak I would make is instead of breads and potatoes get your carbs from fruit, but only because it worked for me. Keep up the good work. YOU CAN DO THIS!!!!! Just don't tell your hubby. He doesn't even need to know. None of his concern!


----------



## Garnet

That is a great feat Despie! 1 pound is wonderful. Wish I could do that. You are building muscles. !!!


----------



## Indigo77

Listen to the girls, Despie....:hug:

Well done on the pound. :thumbup:

Stick to every other day and you'll be fine...:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies for all your advice ,:hugs::hugs:U are all amazing women and I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Just back from a lovely hour walk ,the sun is shining but it's windy I love it like that ,just Poas and I am almost there on my tests ,looks like my smiley will be here dinner time or tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:About bloody time ,Viking I am gonna start limiting myself to two slices of bread every other day this week ,see how it goes but I am not giving up I will lose this weight and get a bfp ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks ladies for all your advice ,:hugs::hugs:U are all amazing women and I love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Just back from a lovely hour walk ,the sun is shining but it's windy I love it like that ,just Poas and I am almost there on my tests ,looks like my smiley will be here dinner time or tonight :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:About bloody time ,Viking I am gonna start limiting myself to two slices of bread every other day this week ,see how it goes but I am not giving up I will lose this weight and get a bfp ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

That's my girl T, nice talking :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

And you too jax ,u are gonna get your bfp too ,I really believe that you and your oh will crack this ,we have to give it our best babes,:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I think 1 pound is great and maybe don't go by the scale, but how your clothes are fitting, instead.:thumbup:

Oh, and happy phucking!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Go T!! yay for smiley today:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I think 1 pound is great and maybe don't go by the scale, but how your clothes are fitting, instead.:thumbup:
> 
> Oh, and happy phucking!:haha::hugs:

:haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:It's scan day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Go T!! yay for smiley today:happydance:

And to top it off oh just foned me and said lets go for an extra day and do it tonight and tomorrow night too ,god I love that man ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm not excited yet; I have a feeling a lot of information is going to be thrown at us today and it might get overwhelming. I should have asked my BFF to come with us, bc she is good at compartmentalizing everything.:wacko:


----------



## Sus09

Yay T, your are a very lucky woman!:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm not excited yet; I have a feeling a lot of information is going to be thrown at us today and it might get overwhelming. I should have asked my BFF to come with us, bc she is good at compartmentalizing everything.:wacko:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hey mrs it's gonna be great ,are u going for all the tests?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We are starting with the NT and bloods today and will decide from there if anything further is needed.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> We are starting with the NT and bloods today and will decide from there if anything further is needed.:hugs:

That's wot I would do too ,everything will be good babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How many hours from now will you be having your scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ummm, it will be about 1645, your time, when everything starts. The appt will take about 2-3 hours and then we have a 45 minute drive home.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, and happy phucking!:haha::hugs:

B, c'mon be serious is there such a thing anymore? :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> We are starting with the NT and bloods today and will decide from there if anything further is needed.:hugs:

:saywhat: please would you explain what NT and bloods are that you're going for, Ta!:flower: I know I'm a :dohh: I'll prob stick a nappy on it's head if I ever get that far :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and happy phucking!:haha::hugs:
> 
> B, c'mon be serious is there such a thing anymore? :shrug:Click to expand...

:nope::nope::nope::nope::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Oh, and happy phucking!:haha::hugs:
> 
> B, c'mon be serious is there such a thing anymore? :shrug:Click to expand...

Def not in my house ,im like hurry up babes I need to get the kids up ,I am giving u two minutes :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> We are starting with the NT and bloods today and will decide from there if anything further is needed.:hugs:
> 
> :saywhat: please would you explain what NT and bloods are that you're going for, Ta!:flower: I know I'm a :dohh: I'll prob stick a nappy on it's head if I ever get that far :haha:Click to expand...

In a very simple explanation, it's a scan and bloods to look for Downs and a few other chromosomal issues. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Ummm, it will be about 1645, your time, when everything starts. The appt will take about 2-3 hours and then we have a 45 minute drive home.

Ok so I will get to see your scan before I go to bed otherwise I will just stay up late ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: B thanks :hugs: I'm super sure everything will be fine with your little doxiebean, it'll prob even wink at you or show you a finger :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :thumbup: B thanks :hugs: I'm super sure everything will be fine with your little doxiebean, it'll prob even wink at you or show you a finger :haha:

Or show u his horns :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

:happydance::happydance::happydance: for the nearly positive tests this afternoon. and your mr is the best!!!!!! x


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay T that is going to be perfect timing with getting a BD in tonight and with fresh swimmers :happydance::happydance::happydance:

B, don't you have a dictaphone that you can record it all on? I'm certain you are Mrs Organised :haha::hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, congrats on 1 pound!!!! :happydance: that is awesome! :thumbup: keep up the good job and don't give up. What the ladies said is right, it takes time but you can do it! :happydance:
I think your temperature should take a deep very soon so keep on BD like you have. Fingers crossed for you!! :hugs::kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> Despie, congrats on 1 pound!!!! :happydance: that is awesome! :thumbup: keep up the good job and don't give up. What the ladies said is right, it takes time but you can do it! :happydance:
> I think your temperature should take a deep very soon so keep on BD like you have. Fingers crossed for you!! :hugs::kiss:

wana b - are you getting ready to test soon? keeping everyth crossed for you. :dust::dust::dust:x


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks hun!!!! yes, according to FF I am 6DPD, so a few more days. I have to admit I tested this morning and of course was BFN (too early, I know, but couldn't resist... besides I have so many cheap tests that I figured what the heck lol)


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thanks hun!!!! yes, according to FF I am 6DPD, so a few more days. I have to admit I tested this morning and of course was BFN (too early, I know, but couldn't resist... besides I have so many cheap tests that I figured what the heck lol)

Good luck for tomorrow and us girls are addicts at line spotting so post away with your tests ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> :happydance::happydance::happydance: for the nearly positive tests this afternoon. and your mr is the best!!!!!! x

He def is :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay T that is going to be perfect timing with getting a BD in tonight and with fresh swimmers :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> B, don't you have a dictaphone that you can record it all on? I'm certain you are Mrs Organised :haha::hugs::hugs: :happydance::happydance:

Thanks bf ,it's all worked out after all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T :winkwink: all that stress and your man comes up trumps :thumbup: Have fun later!

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T :winkwink: all that stress and your man comes up trumps :thumbup: Have fun later!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thanks lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx

do you honestly want me to post the picture again about what one pound looks like? you are doing great!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Brooke looking forward to your scan today!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> do you honestly want me to post the picture again about what one pound looks like? you are doing great!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...

No please don't :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> do you honestly want me to post the picture again about what one pound looks like? you are doing great!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No please don't :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ok GOOD then BE PROUD!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone :flower:Weigh in was a disaster I lost a pound and I really can't understand wtf is going on ,I can honestly say hand on heart that I have been so good and the worst thing I ate was bread and it was brown :cry:Plus i got a bit of a temp rise this morning just a small one and my opks are still blank ,I really don't know wots going on but I woke up in the night with really bad stomach pains ,didn't really feel like o :shrug:Just feel like going out now and stuffing my face but I won't as that would defeat the purpose of all my hard work so it's onwards and upwards till next week ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:G I really hope u are pregnant ,:hugs::hugs:Everyone else lots of love and prayers ,xxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> do you honestly want me to post the picture again about what one pound looks like? you are doing great!!!!!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> No please don't :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ok GOOD then BE PROUD!!!Click to expand...

Sorry miss :blush::haha:


----------



## LLbean

told you to ignore the pounds and focus on the inches...LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> told you to ignore the pounds and focus on the inches...LOL

I know u did and my oh can feel that I have lost weight :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

are your clothes starting to feel looser?


----------



## Garnet

Good luck DMOM on your scans! It will all be good news. LL: went got those Zicam meltaways. Yicky tasting but if it does the trick then I'm all for it. Hope everyone is doing great...


----------



## LLbean

they could be worse LOL...they do shorten the length of your cold


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> are your clothes starting to feel looser?

Well let's just say they are more comfortable :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> are your clothes starting to feel looser?
> 
> Well let's just say they are more comfortable :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Yay! :happydance: you are doing well! :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> are your clothes starting to feel looser?
> 
> Well let's just say they are more comfortable :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yay! :happydance: you are doing well! :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks babes ,I so want to lose it but I am very impatient lol I want it now :haha:Have been really good again today ,six more days and I better get a Big loss :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I know you can do it:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I know you can do it:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It is beautiful today. No humidity and so I mowed the lawn with a push type mower mind you.. My lawn looks beautiful now...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> It is beautiful today. No humidity and so I mowed the lawn with a push type mower mind you.. My lawn looks beautiful now...

Love the smell of newly cut grass :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Got to see Brooke's beautiful scan pic and I am happy :cloud9:Good night everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nite nite Despie!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah Dmom good news


----------



## Milty

I finally get here and I missed everything

^^WES
What everyone said hehe


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d? got no news or anyth exciting to tell you but thought i'd stop by to give my love. :hugs: any updates on the sticks?


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,Happy Thursday ,well stil no positive opks but it's def darker than yesterday ,plus my temp has slightly dipped ,please let ovulation day be soon as I hate my oh having to preform after a long day at work ,I seem to have been testing forever :dohh:'s sweet and I will be happy as it won't last long :haha:.Happy news for Brooke and her scan :kiss:Love and prayers for everyone and it's nearly the weekend :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d? got no news or anyth exciting to tell you but thought i'd stop by to give my love. :hugs: any updates on the sticks?

We posted at the same time :haha::hugs::hugs:Good morning lovely ,:kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

enjoy your breakfast d, sounds like a lovely plan. 

as for you opk, you are nearly there :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> enjoy your breakfast d, sounds like a lovely plan.
> 
> as for you opk, you are nearly there :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

I usually get the plus opk and o that day so it's got to be today or tomorrow ,hasn't it :shrug:Have also drank a whole bottle of guiffasen yuk it's disgusting but really works ,you ok today?up to much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your breakfast d, sounds like a lovely plan.
> 
> as for you opk, you are nearly there :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I usually get the plus opk and o that day so it's got to be today or tomorrow ,hasn't it :shrug:Have also drank a whole bottle of guiffasen yuk it's disgusting but really works ,you ok today?up to much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


i agree, your ov must be today then. fxed and then you can join me :coffee::hugs: going out later this afternoon for lunch with my 2 good buds, really looking forward to getting outside. i've been inside the last few days and i'm slowly going mental :wacko:
have a lovely day :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> enjoy your breakfast d, sounds like a lovely plan.
> 
> as for you opk, you are nearly there :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> I usually get the plus opk and o that day so it's got to be today or tomorrow ,hasn't it :shrug:Have also drank a whole bottle of guiffasen yuk it's disgusting but really works ,you ok today?up to much ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i agree, your ov must be today then. fxed and then you can join me :coffee::hugs: going out later this afternoon for lunch with my 2 good buds, really looking forward to getting outside. i've been inside the last few days and i'm slowly going mental :wacko:
> have a lovely day :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

It's def not good staying inside ,drives me nuts too I need to get out everyday even if it's just to walk to the shops for groceries .have a great day lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I am def staying in today too !my poor son has been sick really bad this morning and has an awful rash. Need to take him to the docs :nope:He's not well at all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, Hope he's ok


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T,

Oh no, your poor son, not well again :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope he feels better very soon.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Gorgeous T,
> 
> Oh no, your poor son, not well again :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I hope he feels better very soon.

Am taking him to the docs ,he has an awful rash on his face ,am a bit worried ,but the others have left for school and he is sitting up and talking Now and watching tv :thumbup:Hope it's just a bug ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well if he is talking and watching telly he must be feeling a bit better:thumbup:

Lots of hugs for your boy and hope that by tonight he is fully recovered!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, Hope he's ok

Thanks babes ,how's you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well if he is talking and watching telly he must be feeling a bit better:thumbup:
> 
> Lots of hugs for your boy and hope that by tonight he is fully recovered!:hugs:

Hope so I hate them being poorly :nope:You ok today love .?the pain still there and I don't mean Greg :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Well if he is talking and watching telly he must be feeling a bit better:thumbup:
> 
> Lots of hugs for your boy and hope that by tonight he is fully recovered!:hugs:
> 
> Hope so I hate them being poorly :nope:You ok today love .?the pain still there and I don't mean Greg :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

That pain has gone to work :haha::haha::haha:

The pain has moved to the right side. I think you were right girls, It is IBS:nope:
very severe one as it hurts a lot :nope:


----------



## Dylis

My healthy eating went to pot with a piece of raspberry chocolate torte so off to aqua-aerobics


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> My healthy eating went to pot with a piece of raspberry chocolate torte so off to aqua-aerobics

 ,yum would love to try the aqua -aerobics ,is it hard work ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Well if he is talking and watching telly he must be feeling a bit better:thumbup:
> 
> Lots of hugs for your boy and hope that by tonight he is fully recovered!:hugs:
> 
> Hope so I hate them being poorly :nope:You ok today love .?the pain still there and I don't mean Greg :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> That pain has gone to work :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> The pain has moved to the right side. I think you were right girls, It is IBS:nope:
> very severe one as it hurts a lot :nope:Click to expand...

Is there anything u can take whilst pregnant for it ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Only Paracetamol, but that does not do anything with IBS...
Just put up with it I guess...


----------



## Dylis

It's really good fun it is hard work but you don't ache afterwards unlike aerobics.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs:

Sorry your son is sick T, hope he gets better soon :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning T :flower: Sorry DS's unwell and scuppered your plans for the day, really hope he feels better soon. Did you have a successful night last night :winkwink: I'm still waiting.....feel sick :help:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from the docs ,he has a tummy bug ,was sick twice over the doctors floor and in the back of the taxi coming home :blush:He was so upset that I had to clean it bless him ,I said tht wot mummy's do don't worry about it so we are home with the heating on and he's wrapped in a blankie watching cartoon network while I stroke his hair :thumbup:Yes jax I got to dtd last night and oh is away again till ten tonight ,so we will see it happens with the tests today :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:wots up with you babes,are you ok ?big big loves jax ,xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:

I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:
> 
> I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:

I know babes ,it sucks and I hope u and oh can get it on tonight ,are you on for tonight and Saturday ?u have had a really big drop but at least your cycle is brilliant and u know for sure tomorrows the day ,u just need to suck up to your hubby ,stay calm it's nearly all over for us both ,we are in this together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:
> 
> I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I know babes ,it sucks and I hope u and oh can get it on tonight ,are you on for tonight and Saturday ?u have had a really big drop but at least your cycle is brilliant and u know for sure tomorrows the day ,u just need to suck up to your hubby ,stay calm it's nearly all over for us both ,we are in this together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks T :hugs::hugs: I'm hoping for tonight but we have a bit of a day ahead of us (family funeral this afternoon on DH's side). If not tomorrow, FF has my O day as tomorrow, so def then and Sat too as we're home alone together ALL weekend. And idiot that I am I booked a smear test for tomorrow after work :dohh: have moved it til Monday :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:
> 
> I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I know babes ,it sucks and I hope u and oh can get it on tonight ,are you on for tonight and Saturday ?u have had a really big drop but at least your cycle is brilliant and u know for sure tomorrows the day ,u just need to suck up to your hubby ,stay calm it's nearly all over for us both ,we are in this together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks T :hugs::hugs: I'm hoping for tonight but we have a bit of a day ahead of us (family funeral this afternoon on DH's side). If not tomorrow, FF has my O day as tomorrow, so def then and Sat too as we're home alone together ALL weekend. And idiot that I am I booked a smear test for tomorrow after work :dohh: have moved it til Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...

Sorry for your loss babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:If u def o tomorrow then tomorrow and sat are fine but if it's today u need to dtd tonight and if possible tomorrow :thumbup:Thecweekends great isn't it ,no planning for sexy time around work :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is your oh playing ball ,does he know he's gotta preform ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:
> 
> I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I know babes ,it sucks and I hope u and oh can get it on tonight ,are you on for tonight and Saturday ?u have had a really big drop but at least your cycle is brilliant and u know for sure tomorrows the day ,u just need to suck up to your hubby ,stay calm it's nearly all over for us both ,we are in this together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks T :hugs::hugs: I'm hoping for tonight but we have a bit of a day ahead of us (family funeral this afternoon on DH's side). If not tomorrow, FF has my O day as tomorrow, so def then and Sat too as we're home alone together ALL weekend. And idiot that I am I booked a smear test for tomorrow after work :dohh: have moved it til Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:If u def o tomorrow then tomorrow and sat are fine but if it's today u need to dtd tonight and if possible tomorrow :thumbup:Thecweekends great isn't it ,no planning for sexy time around work :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is your oh playing ball ,does he know he's gotta preform ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Yes he does to performing and no to playing ball as the first thing he said to me when he walked in the door last night was the usual 'I'm tired.....' So I guess that was giving me the 'no chance sign' to my lighthearted txts yesterday about 'getting it on tonight, otherwise I'll chase you round the bedroom!!'. Or maybe I'm just being over sensitive, which I probably am. I'm unconvinced too that he will go to the Dr's on Sat..... See it's like this every f***ing month, why am I bothering, I'm going to go and sh*g someone else!!!! He talks a good talk but I have a feeling that'll be it.....the proof will be if he ventures to the appt this weekend..... Happy Days :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Poor little thing, tummy bugs are horrid, we have loads here at school at the moment, I'm not leaving the office!! :argh:
> 
> I'm trying not to let the usual strain of O & BD take over at the moment :wacko:
> 
> I know babes ,it sucks and I hope u and oh can get it on tonight ,are you on for tonight and Saturday ?u have had a really big drop but at least your cycle is brilliant and u know for sure tomorrows the day ,u just need to suck up to your hubby ,stay calm it's nearly all over for us both ,we are in this together ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thanks T :hugs::hugs: I'm hoping for tonight but we have a bit of a day ahead of us (family funeral this afternoon on DH's side). If not tomorrow, FF has my O day as tomorrow, so def then and Sat too as we're home alone together ALL weekend. And idiot that I am I booked a smear test for tomorrow after work :dohh: have moved it til Monday :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Sorry for your loss babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:If u def o tomorrow then tomorrow and sat are fine but if it's today u need to dtd tonight and if possible tomorrow :thumbup:Thecweekends great isn't it ,no planning for sexy time around work :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Is your oh playing ball ,does he know he's gotta preform ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes he does to performing and no to playing ball as the first thing he said to me when he walked in the door last night was the usual 'I'm tired.....' So I guess that was giving me the 'no chance sign' to my my lighthearted txts yesterday about 'getting it on tonight, otherwise I'll chase you round the bedroom!!'. Or maybe I'm just being over sensitive, which I probably am. I'm unconvinced too that he will go to the Dr's on Sat..... See it's like this every f***ing month, why am I bothering, I'm going to go and sh*g someone else!!!! He talks a good talk but I have a feeling that'll be it.....the proof will be if he ventures to the appt this weekend..... Happy Days :flower:Click to expand...

O jax ,it must be so goddamm frustrating for you :nope:I really hope he does the s.a :growlmad:I will come over and kick his ass if he mess you about honestly ,I really feel for you lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B u are up early ,I love your scan pic ,how was n at the scan?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The scan was fine, we just had a lot of info thrown our way. So far, everything looks good and we will have the final results from the bloods, by next Wed.:thumbup:

Sus, my prenatals have probiotics in them and I do take extra, for IBS. I find it really helps me...there is an IBS diet out there, but I found it a little restrictive.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> The scan was fine, we just had a lot of info thrown our way. So far, everything looks good and we will have the final results from the bloods, by next Wed.:thumbup:
> 
> Sus, my prenatals have probiotics in them and I do take extra, for IBS. I find it really helps me...there is an IBS diet out there, but I found it a little restrictive.:hugs:

Did n cry?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

He was grinning from ear to ear.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> He was grinning from ear to ear.:haha:

Aw bless him ,:cloud9:I can't wait till the next one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ahh, that's made me :flower: and :sad2: together :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Ahh, that's made me :flower: and :sad2: together :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:

Jax :grr: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just got my smiley face ,omg am so excited I haven't had one the last few months :wohoo:::happydance::happydance:And the lines are so dark :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just got my smiley face ,omg am so excited I haven't had one the last few months :wohoo:::happydance::happydance:And the lines are so dark :thumbup:

Yeah!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> The scan was fine, we just had a lot of info thrown our way. So far, everything looks good and we will have the final results from the bloods, by next Wed.:thumbup:
> 
> Sus, my prenatals have probiotics in them and I do take extra, for IBS. I find it really helps me...there is an IBS diet out there, but I found it a little restrictive.:hugs:

:thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Just got my smiley face ,omg am so excited I haven't had one the last few months :wohoo:::happydance::happydance:And the lines are so dark :thumbup:

:yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just got my smiley face ,omg am so excited I haven't had one the last few months :wohoo:::happydance::happydance:And the lines are so dark :thumbup:
> 
> :yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny::yipee::bunny:Click to expand...

Aw jax I love it :haha:Love u lots ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:yipee::dance::headspin::sex::headspin::dance::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :yipee::dance::headspin::sex::headspin::dance::yipee:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks babes ,:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Get it on Despie! I know I don't have to tell you twice :haha:
Jax, I just want to :trouble: :gun: your DH. Seriously! 
Dmom, fingers crossed for the blood work. :hugs:
Sus, I'm so sorry you are still suffering. It's not right!


----------



## Sus09

Jax, I am going over to kick your DH´s backside!:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::grr:

Despie, Yay for the smiley :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::sex::haha:
Poor son of yours, hope he recovers from the bug soon. 

Dmom, I am thrilled for you and that things are going so well so far.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for all the lovely ladies here


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Get it on Despie! I know I don't have to tell you twice :haha:
> Jax, I just want to :trouble: :gun: your DH. Seriously!
> Dmom, fingers crossed for the blood work. :hugs:
> Sus, I'm so sorry you are still suffering. It's not right!

Got my last chance tonight I think :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Jax, I am going over to kick your DH´s backside!:ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> Despie, Yay for the smiley :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::sex::haha:
> Poor son of yours, hope he recovers from the bug soon.
> 
> Dmom, I am thrilled for you and that things are going so well so far.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: for all the lovely ladies here

Thanks babes ,yeah you me and Viking can sort jaxs oh out :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

DESPIE!!!! YEY for the lines!!!! WOOO HOOO now go get busy!


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. woohoo - you go girl and grab that eggy!!!! i love smiley faces :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

hope ur little boy is feeling better this evening poor love. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> d. woohoo - you go girl and grab that eggy!!!! i love smiley faces :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> hope ur little boy is feeling better this evening poor love. :hugs:

Thanks lovely ,hope u had a Good afternoon with your friends ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I dtd at twelve midnight last night and I got my smiley at twelve o'clock today ,any advice on wen to dtd for my best chance please ?i really want to give it my best shot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> d. woohoo - you go girl and grab that eggy!!!! i love smiley faces :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> hope ur little boy is feeling better this evening poor love. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks lovely ,hope u had a Good afternoon with your friends ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i did thankyou. but both my good friedns here now have told me they are heading home for a bit. one friend is going back for medical reasons (like i said before) and the other needs time back with her mum and dad as she is having 'family problems' here and needs to get away. so, looks like in a few weeks i'll be on my own :cry::cry::cry: i'm going to find this so hard. i actually cried at lunch today when my other friend broke the news to me. i understand it though and know she'll be back but it's really hard being a foreigner here.


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies I dtd at twelve midnight last night and I got my smiley at twelve o'clock today ,any advice on wen to dtd for my best chance please ?i really want to give it my best shot ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

i think i would do it again tonight around the same time (but that's just me), if you've got a short surge, and i think you said you do, i would do the 24hr thing at this stage. and another tomorrow for good measure too. :winkwink:

you do what you feel comfortable with. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hmmm did you use a soft cup last night? those swimmers are still in there but another dance tonight would not hurt at all :D


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> d. woohoo - you go girl and grab that eggy!!!! i love smiley faces :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> hope ur little boy is feeling better this evening poor love. :hugs:
> 
> Thanks lovely ,hope u had a Good afternoon with your friends ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> i did thankyou. but both my good friedns here now have told me they are heading home for a bit. one friend is going back for medical reasons (like i said before) and the other needs time back with her mum and dad as she is having 'family problems' here and needs to get away. so, looks like in a few weeks i'll be on my own :cry::cry::cry: i'm going to find this so hard. i actually cried at lunch today when my other friend broke the news to me. i understand it though and know she'll be back but it's really hard being a foreigner here.Click to expand...

Awk babes that's so sad and will be so hard for you :cry::cry:Hope and pray so much that you get your bfp this month,I am so sad for you nats ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> hmmm did you use a soft cup last night? those swimmers are still in there but another dance tonight would not hurt at all :D

Yes I used a soft cup ,llbean can I just ask u how it works with ivf wen u get a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I agree DTD tonight and you should be covered even if you don't get a chance to DTD again afterwards :hugs::hugs:

Sumat, were you also thinking of coming home at some point? I thought I remember you saying that :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hmmm did you use a soft cup last night? those swimmers are still in there but another dance tonight would not hurt at all :D
> 
> Yes I used a soft cup ,llbean can I just ask u how it works with ivf wen u get a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OH I should have specified...last time I got pregnant NATURALLY I used a cup and LUTW LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I agree DTD tonight and you should be covered even if you don't get a chance to DTD again afterwards :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sumat, were you also thinking of coming home at some point? I thought I remember you saying that :wacko::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes I usually o the day of my smiley or the next day ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance:I would do it again tonight or maybe tomorrow first thing, at what time do you get up?
good luck despie!! :dance::dance::dance:


----------



## wana b a mom

how is your son feeling? I hope he gets well soon!!! :hugs :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> how is your son feeling? I hope he gets well soon!!! :hugs :hugs:

He's been sleeping the last few hours ,but thank goodness hasn't been sick for four hoursv,thanks for asking lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

bless his heart. I hope he feels much better soon!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> bless his heart. I hope he feels much better soon!

Thanks so much :hugs::hugs:U are so sweet ,:kiss:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> I agree DTD tonight and you should be covered even if you don't get a chance to DTD again afterwards :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sumat, were you also thinking of coming home at some point? I thought I remember you saying that :wacko::hugs::hugs:

yes, it's still on the cards but lately i've been feeling more positive here. last year sucked big time (especially with the guy by the coast incident) court case is still to come - june!!!! ridiculous! 

but i'm getting there :winkwink: some day are better than others :flower: i think if i had a family here i would be more settled but for now i've got to be patient with that. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hmmm did you use a soft cup last night? those swimmers are still in there but another dance tonight would not hurt at all :D
> 
> Yes I used a soft cup ,llbean can I just ask u how it works with ivf wen u get a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

OH you meant an OPK... well with IVF you don't know about the OPK because they monitor you with Ultrasounds and they are also suppressing ovulation until they are ready...then they trigger you.

Basically 3 days before the egg retrieval there was the last BD because they wanted the fresh sperm to build up...was that the question?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hmmm did you use a soft cup last night? those swimmers are still in there but another dance tonight would not hurt at all :D
> 
> Yes I used a soft cup ,llbean can I just ask u how it works with ivf wen u get a positive opk?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> OH you meant an OPK... well with IVF you don't know about the OPK because they monitor you with Ultrasounds and they are also suppressing ovulation until they are ready...then they trigger you.
> 
> Basically 3 days before the egg retrieval there was the last BD because they wanted the fresh sperm to build up...was that the question?Click to expand...

Yes huni thank you ,was just interested to know ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T...happy hanky panky & I hope your boy feels better soon...

Damn Jax :nope::nope::nope:....... :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...happy hanky panky & I hope your boy feels better soon...
> 
> Damn Jax :nope::nope::nope:....... :hug::hug::hug:

Thanks lovely ,I hope he gets his ass back from work soon ,I need to start sending him some dirty messages but I think tht will prob make him stay at work longer :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

T, how is your son feeling this evening?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T, how is your son feeling this evening?

Just had a big sleep and sucked a few lollies ,still really warm and shaky but no sickness for six hours now ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for asking sweetness ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:He wanted the rabbit in to cuddle and fell asleep with him on his knee :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Despie - hurrah for smiley faces and pound losses! :happydance: You are doing brilliantly so don't be discouraged :hugs::hugs::hugs:. What suma said and what jax said :thumbup:.

Jax - arrrgggh our damned OHs :growlmad:. I'd have to look at FF to see when we last had sex :nope:. I'm hoping he comes good for you and that he has his SA :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Dmom - glad everything went well with the scan and good luck with the bloods! Your little d-nut is adorable :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Suma - I'm sorry your friends are going home :hugs::hugs::hugs:. It must be hard being in another country, your friends are your lifeline.

BF, viking, garnet, wana b, indigo, pup, tessie, milty, LL, sus and anyone I missed big keek :hug: coming your way.

AFM I have nipples! LOL. Pics on my journal if you want to look :haha::haha::haha:. I also have PMS. And FF is messing with my head :wacko:. But I didn't have sex this cycle so I don't know why I'm worrying about it.


----------



## Sus09

Awwwww bless him:cloud9::hugs:

Did you ever manage to find your daughter´s favourite toy? that one she lost when you were all out?


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Keeks :hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Just had a big sleep and sucked a few lollies ,still really warm and shaky but no sickness for six hours now ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for asking sweetness ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:He wanted the rabbit in to cuddle and fell asleep with him on his knee :cloud9::hugs:

Glad your little man is feeling a bit better :hugs::hugs::hugs:. Bless him.


----------



## keekeesaurus

Sus! :hi::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Awwwww bless him:cloud9::hugs:
> 
> Did you ever manage to find your daughter´s favourite toy? that one she lost when you were all out?

No never ,but we bought her a replica :thumbup:,ds just eating a bowl of plain ice cream ,his first bite since dinner yesterday ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: for your ds and the rabbit :cloud9:

Off to check out keeks nipples :haha::haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

And that's something you don't hear every day! :haha:

I've just cheered myself up since AF is making herself known by having buckwheat pancakes with maple syrup. Yummers.

And BF, I added you on FB :thumbup::hugs:.


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, does your hair naturally have any wave to it? You said it was thick, so I wonder if it will dry the same?

I just realised I never answered this! My hair is thick and wavy but I straighten it to death with GHDs. God bless GHDs! So I could go with this cut if I was willing to put in the styling hours :thumbup:. Or not lol. I'd love to be one of those women who just whizzes the hairdryer over and looks fabulous.


----------



## LLbean

ugh my hair is really thick too...I refuse to blow dry it LOL...it takes FOREVER cause I have lots of it. Hair salons would hate when they had to dry it for me LOL


----------



## Milty

Keeks yeah for nips

Despi I hope your soon is better

I'm just hanging out wait to O


----------



## sumatwsimit

good morning D, it's nearly the weekend!!!!:headspin::juggle::tease::loopy::lolly:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,Happy Friday ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Sum sorry I missed you this morning ,I slept in ,we stayed up as late as we could last night to dtd and didnt get to sleep until half twelve so I gave it my best shot ,cups then lutw for twenty minutes ,opk negative today and I got a bit of a rise so fingers crossed o day was yesterday :thumbup:My ds skept all night in his own bed and wasn't up once but he's staying off school today as he's still fast asleep and hasn't ate anything in 36 hours so today will be small pieces of food if he's up to it .so wots everyone else up to this weekend ,any plans ?am so looking forward to a lie in ,lots of love and hugs ladies and thanks for popping by ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

don' apologies about missing me this morning, you got the job done last night and that's all that matters :winkwink::hugs: you do right keeping your son off today, he'd be like a zombie at school and would have an affect on him for the rest of the week.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning T and sumat :hugs:

Mission accomplished T :thumbup::happydance: now for the :coffee:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning T, suma and BF! :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning T and sumat :hugs:
> 
> Mission accomplished T :thumbup::happydance: now for the :coffee:

Morning lovely ,I keep thinking I should be dtd today too :dohh:I have pain in my ovaries since yesterday and all night ,did this happen to you with the soy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning T, suma and BF! :hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Keeks so sorry for af and having to clean the house for your oh mates :growlmad:,I would just leave them to it ,no sexy time equal no cleaning cooking lifting up or looking after ,that's our rules anyway :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> don' apologies about missing me this morning, you got the job done last night and that's all that matters :winkwink::hugs: you do right keeping your son off today, he'd be like a zombie at school and would have an affect on him for the rest of the week.

Thanks nats ,any plans for you today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Mornings gorgeous T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

My little surprise for you is on its way! :thumbup: Hope you get it soon.


----------



## Jax41

Hi T :flower: glad DS is a little better that's really good news :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning T and sumat :hugs:
> 
> Mission accomplished T :thumbup::happydance: now for the :coffee:
> 
> Morning lovely ,I keep thinking I should be dtd today too :dohh:I have pain in my ovaries since yesterday and all night ,did this happen to you with the soy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:Click to expand...

I don't think I got much in the way of O pain but then I never do - or if I do I just think it is wind :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning T and sumat :hugs:
> 
> Mission accomplished T :thumbup::happydance: now for the :coffee:
> 
> Morning lovely ,I keep thinking I should be dtd today too :dohh:I have pain in my ovaries since yesterday and all night ,did this happen to you with the soy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes! I have pain in my ovaries. For me it gets worse if I take higher dosage. Also in my case it means I'm Ovulating. That why I knew I was ovulating on Sunday... It will go away after ovulation. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning T and sumat :hugs:
> 
> Mission accomplished T :thumbup::happydance: now for the :coffee:
> 
> Morning lovely ,I keep thinking I should be dtd today too :dohh:I have pain in my ovaries since yesterday and all night ,did this happen to you with the soy?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes! I have pain in my ovaries. For me it gets worse if I take higher dosage. Also in my case it means I'm Ovulating. That why I knew I was ovulating on Sunday... It will go away after ovulation. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Thanks g ,still have it today off and on mhoping it's a good sign ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Mornings gorgeous T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My little surprise for you is on its way! :thumbup: Hope you get it soon.

:happydance::happydance:Aw u are such a sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

After a nice week of Sunshine, it is raining again. Oh well need to feed the plants and earth with water... Running errands again. Have to find some slippers for my son, that what he said he wanted for his birthday next Saturday. He going to turn 4 on St. Patricks day...


----------



## Garnet

Good morning Sums, Sus, Despie, KK, BF, Jax and everyone else I miss !


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Good morning Sums, Sus, Despie, KK, BF, Jax and everyone else I miss !

Morning Garnet :hi: I was so envious when I read yesterday that you'd been outside cutting your grass.....sigh.....happy slipper hunting!! :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:

:nope::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Well it's a lovely day here ATM warm but windy and ds and I got the bus into town ,went to two shops and came home again ,he's feeling so much better and no more sickness :thumbup:Got my dd date for her operation march the 30 th ,it works out perfectly as this the day they finish school for Easter so she won't miss any school and I won't have to do any school runs so can look after her 24/7 ,been really good since Wednesday so am expecting a big loss on Wednesday ,my oh came home last night with a massive smartie and rolo chocolate cake :growlmad:And me and my ds just sat and stared at it lol as none of us could eat anything .::dohh:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Sums, Sus, Despie, KK, BF, Jax and everyone else I miss !
> 
> Morning Garnet :hi: I was so envious when I read yesterday that you'd been outside cutting your grass.....sigh.....happy slipper hunting!! :flower:Click to expand...

I know it was a perfect day.. Cause soon the humidity will be here and you sweat just waking up. You will have you turn soon...:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well it's a lovely day here ATM warm but windy and ds and I got the bus into town ,went to two shops and came home again ,he's feeling so much better and no more sickness :thumbup:Got my dd date for her operation march the 30 th ,it works out perfectly as this the day they finish school for Easter so she won't miss any school and I won't have to do any school runs so can look after her 24/7 ,been really good since Wednesday so am expecting a big loss on Wednesday ,my oh came home last night with a massive smartie and rolo chocolate cake :growlmad:And me and my ds just sat and stared at it lol as none of us could eat anything .::dohh:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:

He probably happy to spend time with his Mommy~:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :nope::cry:Click to expand...

O jax :growlmad:Wtf u want me to come over and sort him out ,I swear that man deserves it ,after all his promises,o jax this isn't fair on you love ,I am not joking but I would just order some sperm of the Internet and self inseminate :growlmad:I am so sorry lovely .i take it he won't be going for the s,a then tomorrow ?:nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning Sums, Sus, Despie, KK, BF, Jax and everyone else I miss !
> 
> Morning Garnet :hi: I was so envious when I read yesterday that you'd been outside cutting your grass.....sigh.....happy slipper hunting!! :flower:Click to expand...
> 
> I know it was a perfect day.. Cause soon the humidity will be here and you sweat just waking up. You will have you turn soon...:flower:Click to expand...

Flippin' hope so, am fed up with crap British summers, can't plan a thing and 'indoor' bbq's are becoming a habit :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> After a nice week of Sunshine, it is raining again. Oh well need to feed the plants and earth with water... Running errands again. Have to find some slippers for my son, that what he said he wanted for his birthday next Saturday. He going to turn 4 on St. Patricks day...

Aw bless a pair of slippers :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> O jax :growlmad:Wtf u want me to come over and sort him out ,I swear that man deserves it ,after all his promises,o jax this isn't fair on you love ,I am not joking but I would just order some sperm of the Internet and self inseminate :growlmad:I am so sorry lovely .i take it he won't be going for the s,a then tomorrow ?:nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am sorely tempted T, in fact I'm more than tempted! He hasn't said he won't go and I have left the appointment card out as a reminder but no action last night at all, being asleep on the sofa is far more interesting than me it appears. I'm MEGA pissed off as after our 'chat' he said about being tired v working long hours v driving etc which I understood but this week his boss is off work, he has not been late once, he know's about O (like now)and he is just playing with me and I'm about to snap.....can't take much more of this shit! You either say you'll be with me or you don't, don't mess me around.....GOD give me strength.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> O jax :growlmad:Wtf u want me to come over and sort him out ,I swear that man deserves it ,after all his promises,o jax this isn't fair on you love ,I am not joking but I would just order some sperm of the Internet and self inseminate :growlmad:I am so sorry lovely .i take it he won't be going for the s,a then tomorrow ?:nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorely tempted T, in fact I'm more than tempted! He hasn't said he won't go and I have left the appointment card out as a reminder but no action last night at all, being asleep on the sofa is far more interesting than me it appears. I'm MEGA pissed off as after our 'chat' he said about being tired v working long hours v driving etc which I understood but this week his boss is off work, he has not been late once, he know's about O (like now)and he is just playing with me and I'm about to snap.....can't take much more of this shit! You either say you'll be with me or you don't, don't mess me around.....GOD give me strength.....Click to expand...

Jax u need to do something and now ,this can't go on every month babes ,it's heartbreaking for you :cry:He needs a good kick up the ass and please don't ever feel alone ,I am here always because I want to be ,I love u very much and I really wish I could import some sperm over for you ,honest I would do anything to help you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax I'm sorry he is being such an arse, I think you need to let rip at him and see how he reacts because sometimes men are so dense they don't actually realise what they are doing :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax I'm sorry he is being such an arse, I think you need to let rip at him and see how he reacts because sometimes men are so dense they don't actually realise what they are doing :growlmad: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yeah jax u need to have a full fit about it and no doing anything for him at all ,he needs to sit up and listen now ! :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, your DH is being an ass! :growlmad: Tell him how much it hurts you are stresses you out! When I specifically say those words to my DH I get the action I need. I am not dramatic about it and that's when he knows I'm serious. :hugs: poor darling!!!!
Despie, I'm glad your son is feeling much better. :happydance: for the BD last night! Great show of willpower not eating the sweet! Excellent job! I need work on that myself now! I will be good today. Yesterday I wasn't very good. 
Garnet, I'm so dreading the summer with its humidity. I don't ever want to go outside. But alas life goes on and things have to get done. :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Wow I just noticed on my Ovulation chart that I will be fertile and ovulating at the end of March too because it is so long. Hmm!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking u have done so well on your diet and exercise plans but u can relax a bit now that u are pregnant ,I know u worked so hard to get the weight off and u dont want to put it all back on again but dont be so hard on yourself babes ,u look wonderful ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax ,any news for me lovely ,is your oh being good!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> :nope::cry:Click to expand...
> 
> O jax :growlmad:Wtf u want me to come over and sort him out ,I swear that man deserves it ,after all his promises,o jax this isn't fair on you love ,I am not joking but I would just order some sperm of the Internet and self inseminate :growlmad:I am so sorry lovely .i take it he won't be going for the s,a then tomorrow ?:nope::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am sorely tempted T, in fact I'm more than tempted! He hasn't said he won't go and I have left the appointment card out as a reminder but no action last night at all, being asleep on the sofa is far more interesting than me it appears. I'm MEGA pissed off as after our 'chat' he said about being tired v working long hours v driving etc which I understood but this week his boss is off work, he has not been late once, he know's about O (like now)and he is just playing with me and I'm about to snap.....can't take much more of this shit! You either say you'll be with me or you don't, don't mess me around.....GOD give me strength.....Click to expand...

Hate to say this but maybe he doesn't want a baby?? I had to inform my husband every month for last 3 years it seems that I am only able to get pregant in a small window frame of ovulation. I sometimes have to deny him until that time then he is raring to go... I'm so sorry that you have to go through this as if TTC is not hard enough for us emotionally...:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Jax, your DH is being an ass! :growlmad: Tell him how much it hurts you are stresses you out! When I specifically say those words to my DH I get the action I need. I am not dramatic about it and that's when he knows I'm serious. :hugs: poor darling!!!!
> Despie, I'm glad your son is feeling much better. :happydance: for the BD last night! Great show of willpower not eating the sweet! Excellent job! I need work on that myself now! I will be good today. Yesterday I wasn't very good.
> Garnet, I'm so dreading the summer with its humidity. I don't ever want to go outside. But alas life goes on and things have to get done. :haha:

Good morning Viking and yes I hate the humidity especially when I'm pregnant which I have be several times over the course of the last three years. AAH it been three f**king years I've been at this and I'm fustrated.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Garnet I'm so sorry :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: totally understandable!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, your DH is being an ass! :growlmad: Tell him how much it hurts you are stresses you out! When I specifically say those words to my DH I get the action I need. I am not dramatic about it and that's when he knows I'm serious. :hugs: poor darling!!!!
> Despie, I'm glad your son is feeling much better. :happydance: for the BD last night! Great show of willpower not eating the sweet! Excellent job! I need work on that myself now! I will be good today. Yesterday I wasn't very good.
> Garnet, I'm so dreading the summer with its humidity. I don't ever want to go outside. But alas life goes on and things have to get done. :haha:
> 
> Good morning Viking and yes I hate the humidity especially when I'm pregnant which I have be several times over the course of the last three years. AAH it been three f**king years I've been at this and I'm fustrated.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hug: Garnet :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks girls :hugs: 

Garnet, it's no lie, and don't be sorry to say it, but he doesn't really want anymore, he's got 3 and a Gpa to 1, he'll be pushing 70 when this one is of age and I think he thinks I just I'm done, I just wish he'd be honest with me, it'll hurt but.....all I get is mixed messages....

I'm going to sit the weekend out girls, I'll see whether he goes to the appt and then I'll throw my toys at him from my pram. I don't even feel like BDing now :baby: or no :baby: it's like it makes this controlling behaviour alright.....thanks for being there.....x


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax....I'm sorry he is being such a heartless, selfish prick. :cry::nope::nope::nope::hug::hug::hug:

I like the girls' ideas....sperm donation or cut him off until O time.

It's such a shame....:nope:...

As I have written before, giving you a baby should be his #1 priority. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks girls :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, it's no lie, and don't be sorry to say it, but he doesn't really want anymore, he's got 3 and a Gpa to 1, he'll be pushing 70 when this one is of age and I think he thinks I just I'm done, I just wish he'd be honest with me, it'll hurt but.....all I get is mixed messages....
> 
> I'm going to sit the weekend out girls, I'll see whether he goes to the appt and then I'll throw my toys at him from my pram. I don't even feel like BDing now :baby: or no :baby: it's like it makes this controlling behaviour alright.....thanks for being there.....x

O jax ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

If it never happens, if I never get that BFP and get to become a Mum then I'm going to have to cope and live that but it's the not even bothering, not even caring to try that is making me so upset.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> If it never happens, if I never get that BFP and get to become a Mum then I'm going to have to cope and live that but it's the not even bothering, not even caring to try that is making me so upset.....

U need to talk to him then ,are u prepared to carry on like this till it's too late ?and then feel bitter with your oh for the rest of your life ?it's now or never jax ,..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> If it never happens, if I never get that BFP and get to become a Mum then I'm going to have to cope and live that but it's the not even bothering, not even caring to try that is making me so upset.....
> 
> U need to talk to him then ,are u prepared to carry on like this till it's too late ?and then feel bitter with your oh for the rest of your life ?it's now or never jax ,..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

T, :hugs: I've been here with him too many times before, either he's not getting it or it's time I saw the writing on the wall rather than banging my head against it....it's tiring :haha: Actually it's no joke but I felt like a :haha: just then :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> If it never happens, if I never get that BFP and get to become a Mum then I'm going to have to cope and live that but it's the not even bothering, not even caring to try that is making me so upset.....
> 
> U need to talk to him then ,are u prepared to carry on like this till it's too late ?and then feel bitter with your oh for the rest of your life ?it's now or never jax ,..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> T, :hugs: I've been here with him too many times before, either he's not getting it or it's time I saw the writing on the wall rather than banging my head against it....it's tiring :haha: Actually it's no joke but I felt like a :haha: just then :flower:Click to expand...

I would kick his sorry ass out then for a few days ,let him go stay in a hotel :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Been dying for something sweet today ,nearly lost it and opened the custard creams :blush:But settled for a fat free dairy yog with a sliced banana ,jeez it doesn't get any easier does it :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!! happy Friday! :hugs: to all.


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!! happy Friday! :hugs: to all.

:wave::wave::wave:good morning lovely ,how u feeling today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

catching up on here this afternoon - been out teaching.

jax - i feel your upset and frustration, really sorry. i agree with bf, letting rip sometimes is the only way to get through mens thick skulls. he needs a dose of it i think to shake him up. :hugs::hugs::hugs:

d - well done for resisting the goodies :thumbup: you're doing fab. :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!! happy Friday! :hugs: to all.

hi wana b!!!!!!! am excited for you to test!!! :happydance: u go easy on the plonk this weekend :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> catching up on here this afternoon - been out teaching.
> 
> jax - i feel your upset and frustration, really sorry. i agree with bf, letting rip sometimes is the only way to get through mens thick skulls. he needs a dose of it i think to shake him up. :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> d - well done for resisting the goodies :thumbup: you're doing fab. :hugs:

Thanks lovely ,think I will go get myself some fibre cereal bars that are low in calories and sugar ,it's the weekend now and it's usually harder as we eat out so if I have a few in my bag I can eat them and not b tempted :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Been dying for something sweet today ,nearly lost it and opened the custard creams :blush:But settled for a fat free dairy yog with a sliced banana ,jeez it doesn't get any easier does it :haha::hugs::hugs:

No. It doesn't get any easier. I go thru phases. But in the end I'm a true sugar addict and I have to reign myself back in after a binge. It is really hard for me. It is all related to emotions and stress and trying to make myself feel better. It goes back decades. 

Jax, I think either he doesn't get it or he's afraid to tell you the truth. I want to punch him right in the face either way. :gun: Because in the end he is being a selfish asshole. He promised you. And you believed him. And you make decisions for you and what you want in your life based on that promise. It is NOT FAIR to play with your emotions like that. It is completely reasonable for you to want a baby. He can do it if he wants to.


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies, I am fine thanks for asking Despie. 
I went to get a blood test this am to see where my progesterone is. They should call me with the results this afternoon. They also scared me by saying that DH has to test for some funny genetic disorder. It happens that I am "somewhat positive" (whatever that means) so now DH has to test for it. If he is, then we have to go to genetics counseling! wtf?? I cannot repeat the name of the disorder.. "balesimia?" I have no clue....


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, I think it is ok to reward yourself (just a little though) for being such a good girl with the diet. Keep up the good job! how is DS this afternoon?


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies, I am fine thanks for asking Despie.
> I went to get a blood test this am to see where my progesterone is. They should call me with the results this afternoon. They also scared me by saying that DH has to test for some funny genetic disorder. It happens that I am "somewhat positive" (whatever that means) so now DH has to test for it. If he is, then we have to go to genetics counseling! wtf?? I cannot repeat the name of the disorder.. "balesimia?" I have no clue....

i'v never heard of balesimia? in reality the chances of you both testing positive for the same thing is highly unlikely i'd think. try not to worry about things that haven't happened. it's good that you're getting all these tests done as a precaution though.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, I am fine thanks for asking Despie.
> I went to get a blood test this am to see where my progesterone is. They should call me with the results this afternoon. They also scared me by saying that DH has to test for some funny genetic disorder. It happens that I am "somewhat positive" (whatever that means) so now DH has to test for it. If he is, then we have to go to genetics counseling! wtf?? I cannot repeat the name of the disorder.. "balesimia?" I have no clue....
> 
> i'v never heard of balesimia? in reality the chances of you both testing positive for the same thing is highly unlikely i'd think. try not to worry about things that haven't happened. it's good that you're getting all these tests done as a precaution though.Click to expand...

Me either babes and I just searched for it too on google and can't find it but as nats says the chances of both u carrying it is surely very remote ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Despie, I think it is ok to reward yourself (just a little though) for being such a good girl with the diet. Keep up the good job! how is DS this afternoon?

Thanks Hun ,he's great ,had a bit to eat and got out for a walk in the sunshine and is resting again ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks girls!! don't quote me on the name,:haha: I am just guessing it lol it sounded something like it but who knows.:shrug: Yeah, the nurse said the same thing: don't stress!! ha! but easier said than done lol :haha: I won't stress... we'll see...
off to "lunch" I have joined a "master swim club" and I go to noon practice. See ya girls!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thanks girls!! don't quote me on the name,:haha: I am just guessing it lol it sounded something like it but who knows.:shrug: Yeah, the nurse said the same thing: don't stress!! ha! but easier said than done lol :haha: I won't stress... we'll see...
> off to "lunch" I have joined a "master swim club" and I go to noon practice. See ya girls!

Enjoy lovely ,talk later ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Been dying for something sweet today ,nearly lost it and opened the custard creams :blush:But settled for a fat free dairy yog with a sliced banana ,jeez it doesn't get any easier does it :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> No. It doesn't get any easier. I go thru phases. But in the end I'm a true sugar addict and I have to reign myself back in after a binge. It is really hard for me. It is all related to emotions and stress and trying to make myself feel better. It goes back decades.
> 
> Jax, I think either he doesn't get it or he's afraid to tell you the truth. I want to punch him right in the face either way. :gun: Because in the end he is being a selfish asshole. He promised you. And you believed him. And you make decisions for you and what you want in your life based on that promise. It is NOT FAIR to play with your emotions like that. It is completely reasonable for you to want a baby. He can do it if he wants to.Click to expand...

Thank you for being honest ,:hugs:I guess I just have to keep going then ,:thumbup:I like the nice zig zag pattern u are making with your chart:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies, I am fine thanks for asking Despie.
> I went to get a blood test this am to see where my progesterone is. They should call me with the results this afternoon. They also scared me by saying that DH has to test for some funny genetic disorder. It happens that I am "somewhat positive" (whatever that means) so now DH has to test for it. If he is, then we have to go to genetics counseling! wtf?? I cannot repeat the name of the disorder.. "balesimia?" I have no clue....

Wana b - could it be thalessemia? I think they test a lot for that when you are ttc and you can be a carrier and not have it - anyway, here is the wiki thing: :flower:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thalassemia


----------



## Indigo77

Jax41 said:


> If it never happens, if I never get that BFP and get to become a Mum then I'm going to have to cope and live that but it's the not even bothering, not even caring to try that is making me so upset.....

:cry::cry::cry:

He's heartless! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
He really is heartless! :grr::grr::grr:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'll be damned... I think I figured out what the hell has been going on with us and these men!!!!!!!!!!

https://darkstarastrology.com/mercury-retrograde/

Some may not believe in this but shit if it does not make sense now! and planets affect everything , tides, weather etc...you know?


----------



## Sus09

That is a great link LL

Jax, I feel your pain, it was a struggle each o time with my OH. Hi needs a massive kick on his backside.

T, is your son feeling well now?


----------



## Garnet

That could be it LL. Well had to get my youngest daughter at school this afternoon cause she threw up. She is home now and seems fine. Gonna make black bean quesidia(sp). tonight for dinner. Worked out to The Firm dvd. (Shoot) my muscles hurt cause it called cardio sculpt.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> That is a great link LL
> 
> Jax, I feel your pain, it was a struggle each o time with my OH. Hi needs a massive kick on his backside.
> 
> T, is your son feeling well now?

He's def better now babes ,had some lunch and dinner and some icecream ,he's been playing away all day and He has just showered and put his pjs on :thumbup:He's def on the mend ,thanks babes ,how are u spending your time off?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Just relaxing, a bit bored, but it is good to be like this, in a week´s time I will be back to the working routine.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Just relaxing, a bit bored, but it is good to be like this, in a week´s time I will be back to the working routine.:nope:

Does Greg work sus ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> That could be it LL. Well had to get my youngest daughter at school this afternoon cause she threw up. She is home now and seems fine. Gonna make black bean quesidia(sp). tonight for dinner. Worked out to The Firm dvd. (Shoot) my muscles hurt cause it called cardio sculpt.

you mean a Quesadilla?

good job on the fitness! Mine today was out the window, been too pissed to do anything LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> That could be it LL. Well had to get my youngest daughter at school this afternoon cause she threw up. She is home now and seems fine. Gonna make black bean quesidia(sp). tonight for dinner. Worked out to The Firm dvd. (Shoot) my muscles hurt cause it called cardio sculpt.
> 
> you mean a Quesadilla?
> 
> good job on the fitness! Mine today was out the window, been too pissed to do anything LOLClick to expand...

Pissed as In drunk or fed up :haha:


----------



## LLbean

fed up lol


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> fed up lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Butterfly67 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies, I am fine thanks for asking Despie.
> I went to get a blood test this am to see where my progesterone is. They should call me with the results this afternoon. They also scared me by saying that DH has to test for some funny genetic disorder. It happens that I am "somewhat positive" (whatever that means) so now DH has to test for it. If he is, then we have to go to genetics counseling! wtf?? I cannot repeat the name of the disorder.. "balesimia?" I have no clue....
> 
> Wana b - could it be thalessemia? I think they test a lot for that when you are ttc and you can be a carrier and not have it - anyway, here is the wiki thing: :flower:
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ThalassemiaClick to expand...

OMG Butterfly! I think that could be it! thanks sooo much for the link hun! :thumbup::flower::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> That could be it LL. Well had to get my youngest daughter at school this afternoon cause she threw up. She is home now and seems fine. Gonna make black bean quesidia(sp). tonight for dinner. Worked out to The Firm dvd. (Shoot) my muscles hurt cause it called cardio sculpt.

oh no! :nope: sorry to hear DD wasn't feeling well today :nope: how old is she? I hope she is better.
Black bean quesadillas sound delicious!, you've made me hungry!:haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

LLbean said:


> fed up lol

que paso?


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> fed up lol
> 
> que paso?Click to expand...

look at my Journal for it all hahaha


----------



## Desperado167

Right everyone I need some sleep,its half eleven here ,nite nite ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Night T :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Why are you up so late, M?


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> That could be it LL. Well had to get my youngest daughter at school this afternoon cause she threw up. She is home now and seems fine. Gonna make black bean quesidia(sp). tonight for dinner. Worked out to The Firm dvd. (Shoot) my muscles hurt cause it called cardio sculpt.
> 
> oh no! :nope: sorry to hear DD wasn't feeling well today :nope: how old is she? I hope she is better.
> Black bean quesadillas sound delicious!, you've made me hungry!:haha:Click to expand...

She is 6 and she is the sweetest little girl. She is special needs. She got encephilis as a baby and it was touch and go but she is a happy little pretty girl. It was good but my three old son will not eat anything for the life of him..


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> fed up lol

:hugs::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Milty

Hello everyone :hi: 

Jax: Could he be holding off until after the test? You know to make sure it's good.


I think I might be O'ing this weekend but I'm just not in the mood for sexy time...


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,yeah it's Saturday :happydance::happydance:Sitting all alone ,kids still fast asleep and my poor oh is knackered ,he didn't come home till eleven last night ,worked a straight 15 hours :nope:So am gonna give him a nice lie in and breakfast in bed :thumbup:Heading to the car boot sake today as kids have been bothering me about going and tomorrow it's movies and pizza hut as my ds has been asking to go since he was sick as he loves the ice cream ,:haha:Jax ,I hope and pray that your oh goes to the docs today So that u can move on to the next level ,bf ,praying your tests are lighter today ,,garnet hope your baby girl feels better ,everyone else love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Hello everyone :hi:
> 
> Jax: Could he be holding off until after the test? You know to make sure it's good.
> 
> 
> I think I might be O'ing this weekend but I'm just not in the mood for sexy time...

Really Hun ,why wots up ?:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My ds has just got up and he looks great :happydance:He haha:,bless him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> My ds has just got up and he looks great :happydance:He really is the best son ever ,the first thing he asks me every morning is "Good morning mummy how was your sleep,then he gets me a blanket and pats my head and tucks my feet up :cloud9:I really am so blessed to have him ,he's only eleven and very small for his age but he thinks wen his daddy isn't here that he has to look after me :haha:,bless him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

morning d. what a sweetheart your son is and glad to hear he is feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs: have a lovely day today, sounds like you've got the weekend already worked out :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My ds has just got up and he looks great :happydance:He really is the best son ever ,the first thing he asks me every morning is "Good morning mummy how was your sleep,then he gets me a blanket and pats my head and tucks my feet up :cloud9:I really am so blessed to have him ,he's only eleven and very small for his age but he thinks wen his daddy isn't here that he has to look after me :haha:,bless him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> morning d. what a sweetheart your son is and glad to hear he is feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs: have a lovely day today, sounds like you've got the weekend already worked out :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I like to plan in advance :haha:The Rugbys on today so oh will be stuck to the tv but I don't mind as he has worked his arsed off all week plus he dtd whenever I asked even thou he was exhausted ,so he deserves it ,next week he probably won't :haha:enjoy your day babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw T your ds is so sweet :awww:

Indi I was up late watching tv in bed - nothing exciting lol :haha:

I'm hopefully going to do a car boot on Sunday as I have loads of boxes of my aunts stuff in the garage. That is if I can get my @rse out of bed at 5am :dohh:

Test is a tiny bit lighter but still a line, opk is much lighter. Am hoping if I have + opk it is Monday as I have the car then and can dash to London.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning everyone 
Hope everyone is doing better with their OH's, nothing is worse than beening mad at them. What is a car boot? Tired this morning so just going to lay in bed for awhile. I always seem to get up around 6 am except when I'm pregnant then it is 8am on the weekends. Hope you all have a nice weekend.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I think it's like a flea market.:thumbup:

Is your DD feeling better?


----------



## Garnet

Yup she sitting next to me in bed and she seems to be doing better


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet, Despie, both of your babies sound like they are such lovely angels. Bless them both! I'm happy they feel better! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will look for a mermaid baby once I get to my computer. 

I tested this am and saw nothing... BFN. Today is 9DPO. I'll test again on Monday and/or Tuesday 

Big :hugs: to all!


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous T:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wana B... your chart looks super good!


----------



## sumatwsimit

agree - wana b - ur chart looks promising and it's only 9dpo. [-o&lt;:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Awww Despie, so glad your little boy is better! And your daughter Garnet!!!

oooohhh a lovely chart Wanna B!!! looking forward to a BFP soon hehehe

Have a great weekend everyone!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey ladies :hi:!

Despie and garnet, glad your little ones are feeling better :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
Wana b FXed for you! Your chart is looking lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
BF, dmom, indi, milty, LL, viking, pup, sus and anyone I missed :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

I'm exhausted, I'm too old for nights out and beers and staying up late :sleep::haha:. I only had one cider lol. Might have myself a little afternoon nap while OH is out with the boys.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn, I just googled the mermaid thing - don't think I can do it after seeing those pics :cry: :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn, I just googled the mermaid thing - don't think I can do it after seeing those pics :cry: :nope:

Ditto...:nope::nope::nope:

Glad the kiddos are better, ladies. :thumbup:

My DH is coming home today! :wohoo:


----------



## Viking15

Indi, I'm glad your stinker is coming home :haha:
WanaB your chart looks very promising. How exciting!!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Yikes now I'm afraid to look LOL But where I got mine it was just all cute babies so I am glad heheeh


----------



## Butterfly67

yeah don't look LL :haha:

yay for the DH coming home Indi :happydance::happydance:

and great that the kids are all doing good now :awww: :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yes and a car boot is kind of like a flea market - you basically load the back of your car up with your unwanted junk, pay your £5-10 for a pitch and stick it all on a decorating table in a field or car park and try and get someone to buy it :thumbup:

If you go to sell you get these people who get there really early to nosey round what you have in the hope of finding some hidden treasure! Its kind of annoying because some of them even start rooting round in your boot before you have even emptied it :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,indigo happy news on your oh :happydance::happydance:Garnet glad your dd is better :hugs:B bf wanna :hugs::hugs:Sus I love your avatar and b ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T did you get anything at the car boot?:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ff0f3001.jpg. Bf wot about this


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3999c3fa.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f3b59059.jpg.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T did you get anything at the car boot?:flower:

A steps cd :haha:And would u believe a mermaid brooch ,it was on the first stall and I thought it was a sign so I bought it :haha::hugs::hugs:Dd got all the mr men books ,ds got power rangers and my other dd got a skateboard :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I like the mermaid baby pics but I just can't do it. I know it is stupid but now I have seen those other ones it is like tempting fate if I put a nice pic up like that that if I get a :baby: it will have something wrong with it like those poor little mites :nope::nope::hugs::hugs:

Maybe I'll try and find something else on the mermaid theme - and something that doesn't have a baby in :dohh::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok, I got it, will that do? :flower:


----------



## LLbean

I like it!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/218ab8be.jpg. Seeing as u are an artist


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d0745b29.jpg. Or this :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf Sorry babes just seen you have one already :haha:If anyone else wants to use them feel free ,:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I like the avatar Butterfly:thumbup: It´s nice!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I like the avatar Butterfly:thumbup: It´s nice!

Me too and yours sus :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Ok picked my Mermaid baby!


----------



## Garnet

Despie,.
You need to do the twin ones!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok picked my Mermaid baby!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie,.
> You need to do the twin ones!!

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank you all so much for the mermaid avators ,they are all beautiful ,have had such a stressful afternoon :s :nope::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Your sister is heartless! :growlmad:

She should go, and _*can go, *_but I don't see how you possibly can....:shrug:

Why can't she see that?

Why can't she go on her own?


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

She needs to go and just STFU about it! :grr:


----------



## Garnet

Yes, I'm sure you can drop your life to go see someone who hasn't made an effort to be part of your life! Boy that is rich, really how clueless is your sister? I mean what can you really do for him?


----------



## dachsundmom

T, don't give a second thought to staying home...it is unreasonable for your sister to expect you to go and if you feel you must use an excuse, tell her you would never get a passport in time. It takes 4-6 weeks to get one here, and even if you pay to have it expedited, you are still looking at 2-3 weeks.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie that is called Guilt Tripping you...tell her that GUILT is not a trip you intend to take


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm sorry your dad is going thru that. It sounds horrible. I don't think it requires you to fly to the other side of the world though. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Totally agree with the girls, no way you should go. Why doesn't your sister get your dad on a plane back if she doesn't want to go. Like you say he has never bothered about you :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies ,was up most of the night ,dreamt my dad died :cry:Jesus I wish it would all just go away ,I need some tea ,:coffee:Need to bath the kids an go to the movies and pizza hut today for my ds also ,then there's the bloody laundry box :growlmad:it's filled ,am just so tired ,:growlmad:Ladies I haven't been on a plane since I was 21 plus I have wicked vertigo even if it was an option which it isn't .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

T :hugs::hugs::hugs: so sorry to hear about your dad. I totally agree with the girls though, your sister should go on her own and maybe bring him back with her. Thinking of you honey...


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie, what an awful dream. Such a guilt trip your sister is giving you. Not right. I say she should go if she wants. Or he can come back. He's a big boy. He can make a decision like that if he wants to be near his family. :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: girls thanks for all your love and support during my meltdown on Friday :hugs: I'm now feeling awfully guilty and like I should be eating humble pie, I need to have more love and faith in my DH as he went (absolutely no fuss at all) to the Dr's on Saturday got all his stuff to DTD and the contact for the clinic to get to, he says he will ring Monday and I believe him. I think this is ALL me y'know getting super silly stressed comparing ourselves to others that we are not doing enough BDing to get a BFP (and I feel even more desperate as I've never had one!), but at least we have BD'd all over the weekend, and we've had another chat about doing it at the right time and he was so sorry that I was getting my knickers in a knot but had no idea. 

I just need to calm down about all of this whether that means having a few days out of here each week I don't know as I'd really miss all of you but I think there's nothing wrong between me and DH, he does understand. F**king hell I just need a BFP!!!!!!!!

Anyway, I might just start a journal, thanks Keeks like you say it's good to get this stuff off your chest and I feel bad using everyone elses threads (LL thanks for the offer of a group biatch on your journal though:thumbup:) to do it :dohh: so even if it doesn't get read it'll be good for me :thumbup:

T, I've tried to read up on what's happening in your world, sorry it's causing you more strain, but you just don't need it, be strong and don't feel guilty about not going, you can stay in touch by phone, let your sister go and sort it out as the girls have said she is in a far better position to do this than you are :hugs::hugs:

Hey, whats with the mermaid babies avatars? It sounds awful sad do I need to know? 

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax u never need to apologise for anything and I love you being here ,:hugs::hugs:The mermaid avatars are just a sign of unity for us all to feel more together and united ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:bless your oh and we know all about the stress, we all get it but am so glad he sorted everything out for you .remember wen u are in pain we all are too ,it works both ways ,love u babes ,heading to the movies soon then out for dinner :thumbup:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Jax!

Glad things are better :hugs:

The mermaids? well I started with mine cause I thought it was cute, green, and I love mermaids...then Despie joined me and before you know it it became a theme thing :haha: Join us won't you? But from what I hear you should NOT google mermaid babies...no idea why but apparently it is not good. 

Despie so sorry about the nightmare and all... PLEASE ignore your sister. If your dad wants to be with family he can fly out to see you all. Be done with that


----------



## Desperado167

Jax there's a few mermaids on the pages before this one ,feel free if u want to use them ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, I'm in :thumbup: x


----------



## LLbean

AHHH my favorite mermaid of them all :thumbup:

Whenever I had to audition for a musical I would sing "part of your world"...LOVE Ariel!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax I'm just really happy that your DH is in. It doesn't matter about you moaning about him we know you love him. Sometimes men just don't think and don't get it so we think they don't care :hug: just hoping you get that BFP. Ow and we are with you all the way. 

Now I had better go and get a pic of today's test before indi tells me off :haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

jax - vent anytime, that's what this place is for - to share the highs and the lows. i'm pleased you've had a heart to heart with hubby and a big thumbs up:thumbup: to getting some sessions in this weekend. now let's see this BFP of yours. :hugs: :kiss:

d - sorry about your sister being a meddling b****. she needs to get packing herself, not you. hope uv had a happier afternoon, don't let her get to you.:hugs:

bf, llbean, sus, viking etc hope uv all had a lovely weekend.

it's been a really cold one for us today but still headed out to miniaturk earlier today- was good fun. we've also watch tamara drewe this afternoon, a really good film, it is one to watc h if you haven't already.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Jax, I am so pleased that your DH did the sample. Way to go! Moan any time you want. It's good to get it off your chest. There is a lot of stress in this game and we all want to do out best to give us the best chance. I understand your frustration completely. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

We all vent sometimes ...no worries
And we know he is a gray guy because your a great gal and would be with someone who wasnt ...


Ok guess I need a mermaid


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,woke up with a crick in my neck :nope:Dd had a bad dream and was in bed with us most of the night sleeping on my chest ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Jax, I am so pleased that your DH did the sample. Way to go! Moan any time you want. It's good to get it off your chest. There is a lot of stress in this game and we all want to do out best to give us the best chance. I understand your frustration completely. :hugs:

Hi Milty ,u feeling better?:hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,woke up with a crick in my neck :nope:Dd had a bad dream and was in bed with us most of the night sleeping on my chest ,soooo tired and I need to work in the hospice shop for two hours sorting thru bin bags of clothes and I really could see it far enough .Yesterday was wonderful ,went to my aunts then to see John Carter in the movies then pizza Hut ,I had yummy garlic prawns ,I usually hate garlic ,:wacko:And vegetarian pasta but I did also eat two pieces of plain pizza which I felt really bad about but I have been so good now for three weeks and tht was my lunch and dinner ,was sooo nice .cant believe the weekends over ,was fighting with hubby last night before we came to bed as I had the kids to bath and the school uniforms to iron and he lay on the setee and watched the rugby for two hours :growlmad:So I guess he won't b speaking to me wen he gets out of bed as he huffs like a girl for eternity :haha:how's everyone else this fine morning ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


morning d, let hubby huff away this morning. it's funny bc men do know when they are in the wrong yet they still play with the 'i am attacked and innocent' look.

sounds like you had a full on fab day yesterday, take it easy today in the shop. it's monday and you should be easing your way into the week ahead.:hugs:

as for me, today is wet and wild outside and i'll be satying indoors and won't be doing anything exciting. if the weather is nice tuesday i'll be making plans.


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone ,woke up with a crick in my neck :nope:Dd had a bad dream and was in bed with us most of the night sleeping on my chest ,soooo tired and I need to work in the hospice shop for two hours sorting thru bin bags of clothes and I really could see it far enough .Yesterday was wonderful ,went to my aunts then to see John Carter in the movies then pizza Hut ,I had yummy garlic prawns ,I usually hate garlic ,:wacko:And vegetarian pasta but I did also eat two pieces of plain pizza which I felt really bad about but I have been so good now for three weeks and tht was my lunch and dinner ,was sooo nice .cant believe the weekends over ,was fighting with hubby last night before we came to bed as I had the kids to bath and the school uniforms to iron and he lay on the setee and watched the rugby for two hours :growlmad:So I guess he won't b speaking to me wen he gets out of bed as he huffs like a girl for eternity :haha:how's everyone else this fine morning ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> morning d, let hubby huff away this morning. it's funny bc men do know when they are in the wrong yet they still play with the 'i am attacked and innocent' look.
> 
> sounds like you had a full on fab day yesterday, take it easy today in the shop. it's monday and you should be easing your way into the week ahead.:hugs:
> 
> as for me, today is wet and wild outside and i'll be satying indoors and won't be doing anything exciting. if the weather is nice tuesday i'll be making plans.Click to expand...

If we lived closer I could come round for a cuppa :thumbup:Yea. Really enjoyed those garlic prawns ,they were pretty pricey for pounds for like eight prawns and I had to let my oh taste them :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> sumatwsimit said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning everyone ,woke up with a crick in my neck :nope:Dd had a bad dream and was in bed with us most of the night sleeping on my chest ,soooo tired and I need to work in the hospice shop for two hours sorting thru bin bags of clothes and I really could see it far enough .Yesterday was wonderful ,went to my aunts then to see John Carter in the movies then pizza Hut ,I had yummy garlic prawns ,I usually hate garlic ,:wacko:And vegetarian pasta but I did also eat two pieces of plain pizza which I felt really bad about but I have been so good now for three weeks and tht was my lunch and dinner ,was sooo nice .cant believe the weekends over ,was fighting with hubby last night before we came to bed as I had the kids to bath and the school uniforms to iron and he lay on the setee and watched the rugby for two hours :growlmad:So I guess he won't b speaking to me wen he gets out of bed as he huffs like a girl for eternity :haha:how's everyone else this fine morning ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> morning d, let hubby huff away this morning. it's funny bc men do know when they are in the wrong yet they still play with the 'i am attacked and innocent' look.
> 
> sounds like you had a full on fab day yesterday, take it easy today in the shop. it's monday and you should be easing your way into the week ahead.:hugs:
> 
> as for me, today is wet and wild outside and i'll be satying indoors and won't be doing anything exciting. if the weather is nice tuesday i'll be making plans.Click to expand...
> 
> If we lived closer I could come round for a cuppa :thumbup:Yea. Really enjoyed those garlic prawns ,they were pretty pricey for pounds for like eight prawns and I had to let my oh taste them :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

a cup of tea would be perfect :coffee::coffee::coffee::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow did they have the prawns at Pizza hut Despie? They don't have them here.. Well my husband plays the blame game when he in trouble. He has to one up me in an arguement. He was replacing the water pump in the van yesterday and broke a bolt so he is struggling trying to get the bolt out. I gave him a list of suggestions but they weren't good enough so I told he to look on google for some ideals. No can't do that just struggled with the damn thing all day then late last night he was googling on ideals on how to get it out. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Because it was my ideal it wasn't good enough but when he finally does it, it is okay. Terd!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow did they have the prawns at Pizza hut Despie? They don't have them here.. Well my husband plays the blame game when he in trouble. He has to one up me in an arguement. He was replacing the water pump in the van yesterday and broke a bolt so he is struggling trying to get the bolt out. I gave him a list of suggestions but they weren't good enough so I told he to look on google for some ideals. No can't do that just struggled with the damn thing all day then late last night he was googling on ideals on how to get it out. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Because it was my ideal it wasn't good enough but when he finally does it, it is okay. Terd!!!

Yeah sizzling garlic prawns :thumbup:Yum ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Afternoon ladies, Garnet - men! :haha::haha: always think they know best

T, sounds like you had a good day yesterday apart from DH's strop! :hugs::hugs:

Sumat, Milty, Jax, indi, LL, PP, B, keeks, Viking, AL (where are you?), dylis, wana b, hmmm...who have i missed?! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning/afternoon all. I'm rushing around today but have moments to check in here and there. I hope all are well. Garnet your DH probably wanted to google right after you said it, but his pride kept him out there struggling. I hope he learned something from that experience. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

HI Ladies!

My hubby and I also got into it last night over the dumbest thing but wow he can be so irritating! LOL

my puppy goes frantic over every little noise he hears...so much so that it makes me lose it too! Puppy thought he heard something outside (a neighbor closing a car door) so he starts barking, I calm him down a bit and then I hear 3 knocks on the door...puppy LOOSES HIS MIND barking and I wonder too so I get up to look and NO ONE is outside so it also gets me concerned. I go back to the room to tell my hubby he says "really? that's odd"...yeah no kidding! so he comes out a few minutes later and says it was him and that he knocked on the wall to purposely get the dog to bark more "are you F-ing kidding me????"

So I had to ask him what goes through his mind, knowing how it irritates me when the puppy goes nuts like that, and the neighborhood safety has also come up a few times before, why on earth does he think a stunt like that would be funny?...so he turns it into "oh go ahead, make it a whole big thing that inevitably will mean our marriage is in shambles over this" WTF???? yeah I guess I am not allowed to voice my thoughts and try to get him to understand why something might upset me...UGH!

Come on March, be done already...bring on April...good grief!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG LL what a knobhead :haha::haha::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

OH and he would not let me finish my sentences!!! I cry out of frustration, I hate being cut off!

Then he finally apologized by saying "sorry I get cranky when I am hungry" well guess I will be carrying around food with me at all times cause GOOD GOD!


----------



## Desperado167

Elizabeth ,am so sorry u have to deal with such crap :growlmad:Wot an ass :nope:He needs me to come knock his head off the wall.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

he thinks I get bothered by every little thing LOL... my thing is "can you THINK before you act? Maybe? Perhaps?" LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> he thinks I get bothered by every little thing LOL... my thing is "can you THINK before you act? Maybe? Perhaps?" LOL

Never men don't think like that :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Men :growlmad: blimey don't they just do your nut in. LL :hugs:

Thanks for all your lovely messages girls :flower:

T, what d'you reckon to my chart? I had a few blips with my temp Sat/Sun as I was up to other things :winkwink:. :thumbup: for garlic prawns, good job you're not :sex: this week :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

It looks great ,and you dtd at the best time well done ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I didn't do the softcups :blush: but I did get my LUTW :thumbup::haha:

You okay today? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I didn't do the softcups :blush: but I did get my LUTW :thumbup::haha:
> 
> You okay today? :flower:

Good for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yea I am real good just a bit tired ,haven't sat on my ass much today ,only ten minutes and then I have to start school pick ups :growlmad:my Hoover broke down ,my electric fire stopped working and my waste disposal is blocked :growlmad:wtf :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Your domestic appliances are falling apart in protest :haha:


----------



## LLbean

that happens too with Mercury Retrograde


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> that happens too with Mercury Retrograde

Really :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Your domestic appliances are falling apart in protest :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yep, it messes with electronics too


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow did they have the prawns at Pizza hut Despie? They don't have them here.. Well my husband plays the blame game when he in trouble. He has to one up me in an arguement. He was replacing the water pump in the van yesterday and broke a bolt so he is struggling trying to get the bolt out. I gave him a list of suggestions but they weren't good enough so I told he to look on google for some ideals. No can't do that just struggled with the damn thing all day then late last night he was googling on ideals on how to get it out. :dohh::dohh::dohh: Because it was my ideal it wasn't good enough but when he finally does it, it is okay. Terd!!!
> 
> Yeah sizzling garlic prawns :thumbup:Yum ,how are u feeling?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm feeling fine! I don't feel pregnant if that what you are wondering. AF is due on the 20th and I haven't had any symtoms. We only DTD twice due to the UTI so I don't think I am...


----------



## Garnet

Yes, it seems some of us are have Men troubles!! I have to go on a long walk today cause yesterday I pigged out. I had 3 miniture cupcakes with yummy icing. A hamburger of dinner and I'm just hungry right now. My muscles hurt all weekend from doing that Cardio sculpting. I guess I was using muscles that had not been used in a long time... I'm glad Jax worked it out. Onward and upwards sperm...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yes, it seems some of us are have Men troubles!! I have to go on a long walk today cause yesterday I pigged out. I had 3 miniture cupcakes with yummy icing. A hamburger of dinner and I'm just hungry right now. My muscles hurt all weekend from doing that Cardio sculpting. I guess I was using muscles that had not been used in a long time... I'm glad Jax worked it out. Onward and upwards sperm...

I have been so hungry the last few days too ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jax, I am so pleased that your DH did the sample. Way to go! Moan any time you want. It's good to get it off your chest. There is a lot of stress in this game and we all want to do out best to give us the best chance. I understand your frustration completely. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Milty ,u feeling better?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes...yeah almost normal


----------



## Milty

My DH does the whole crankiness when hungry thing too


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Oh Jax, I am so pleased that your DH did the sample. Way to go! Moan any time you want. It's good to get it off your chest. There is a lot of stress in this game and we all want to do out best to give us the best chance. I understand your frustration completely. :hugs:
> 
> Hi Milty ,u feeling better?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes...yeah almost normalClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Looks like u are just about to ovulate ,good luck babes ,xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,hows everyone doing ?getting weighed tomorrow ,let's hope it's better than last week .i have been really good except for two slices of pizza which was lunch and dinner :haha:thumbup:Anyone any news ,bf his it going with your test ,sum ,test day soon ,Milty g sus Viking llbean b indigo tt pp PB Anna dylis and everyone else ,lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I'm sure your weigh in will be good tomorrow, all that walking and was only 2 bits.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I'm sure your weigh in will be good tomorrow, all that walking and was only 2 bits.

I hope so babes ,how are you keeping ,any news?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

NO trying for every other day until I get my smiley face, prob at weekend..thinking about temping next month


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning d and dylis :hi:

d, i really applaud you with all the work you do for the homeless. just don't go overboard with the work today esp with you not feeling great. 

had bfst and heading out this afternoon for a walk with my friend. the sun keeps poking through the clouds so it looks like a safe day to spend some time outdoors. i want to keep busy. itching to test but will hold off and start tomorrow. i am so nervous this month bc i'm expecting so much to see someth there :wacko::dohh::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Dylis said:


> NO trying for every other day until I get my smiley face, prob at weekend..thinking about temping next month

good luck dylis, hopefully you won't need temping next month but i've always found it really useful (but not this mnth bc i forgot to contin after smiley face :dohh:)


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T!
How are you today?
I cannot add any smiley as BNB seems to crash whenever I try.


----------



## Sus09

Another duplicate :-(

BNB says messages not sent and all went through... sigh...


----------



## Desperado167

Same here sus ,it's a pain in the ass :growlmad:How's you.?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> NO trying for every other day until I get my smiley face, prob at weekend..thinking about temping next month

I did that this month too ,fixed for you ,def try temping ,we can all help you out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning d and dylis :hi:
> 
> d, i really applaud you with all the work you do for the homeless. just don't go overboard with the work today esp with you not feeling great.
> 
> had bfst and heading out this afternoon for a walk with my friend. the sun keeps poking through the clouds so it looks like a safe day to spend some time outdoors. i want to keep busy. itching to test but will hold off and start tomorrow. i am so nervous this month bc i'm expecting so much to see someth there :wacko::dohh::nope:

Good morning lovely ,have a great day with your friends ,so tomorrow is test day ,keeping everything fixed for you babes ,I want this so much for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Duplicate!


----------



## Sus09

Well now this is ridiculous!!! It wont let me send messages and now I see that it has sent them all!! this is crazy!! Gotta laugh.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well now this is ridiculous!!! It wont let me send messages and now I see that it has sent them all!! this is crazy!! Gotta laugh.

:haha::haha:I was blocked last night for eight hours too :haha:Hubby was delighted ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:O yeah and I Dont mean drunk blocked :)I mean blocked off b n b ,:) x


----------



## Milty

I was blocked too and now I get weird errors


Good morning by the way!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I was blocked too and now I get weird errors
> 
> 
> Good morning by the way!

Yeah I am back on ,morning Milty ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

School pick ups done ,and I am knackered ,weigh in tomorrow and dentist for the whole family ,wish me luck ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I did that this month too ,fixed for you ,def try temping ,we can all help you out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

If I try temping I might drive you mad with questions... That is if I can get my posts to work


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I did that this month too ,fixed for you ,def try temping ,we can all help you out ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

If I try temping I might drive you mad with questions... That is if I can get my posts to work[/QUOTE]

Go ahead babes ,ask away ,:hugs:I know b n b is a real pain today ,:nope::growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

sheesh BNB has been a NIGHTMARE to get on!

:wave:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Despie - I got a RX this morning and it was yeast infection. The drugstore medicine i bought Sunday was crap and I was just miserable.

Question has anyone had a + opk on the day of the temp jump? My temps have been running at a post-o level since Saturday, but that is when I got my + digital OPK. FF is no help as they say I haven't ovulated yet. DMom thinks I OV early Sat morning and I think she's right. Just like to know if this has happened to anyone else???


----------



## Garnet

Just wanted to leave everyone a msg in case the BnB goes down again. I miss everyone not trying to sound desperate or any thing :haha::haha::flower: I miss my online buddie


----------



## Jennjenn

Me, too! I'm ready to get the ball rolling!


----------



## Viking15

OMG. BnB has been terrible! I feel like I'm being punished! Two days of no BnB and I just can't take it! I hope all of you lovely ladies are well and not driven :wacko: like me! 
:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!!! I am trying to catch up here. I hope everyone is doing well. BFN today for me so I guess I have to wait for AF soon.

:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!!! I am trying to catch up here. I hope everyone is doing well. BFN today for me so I guess I have to wait for AF soon.
> 
> :hugs: to all!!!

:hugs: On to the next cycle..:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Jen I think Dmom is right...you could have caught the end of you surge or had a short one ...I've know some women who it is always like that...


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!!! I am trying to catch up here. I hope everyone is doing well. BFN today for me so I guess I have to wait for AF soon.
> 
> :hugs: to all!!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all - broke down and tested this morning BFN! wot a surprise:dohh:

dylis - although i'm no expert, i love looking at charts so fire those questions away. i use a f thermometer but i know that many use a c one. i really don't know if one is supposed to better than another. 

d - you never stop!!! always on the go. good luck with your weigh in today. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all - broke down and tested this morning BFN! wot a surprise:dohh:
> 
> dylis - although i'm no expert, i love looking at charts so fire those questions away. i use a f thermometer but i know that many use a c one. i really don't know if one is supposed to better than another.
> 
> d - you never stop!!! always on the go. good luck with your weigh in today. :hugs:

It's still so early babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Jen I think Dmom is right...you could have caught the end of you surge or had a short one ...I've know some women who it is always like that...

Yea my surge only lasts twelve hours ,jenn jenn sorry about your infection,hi Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi wanna garnet Viking ,I couldn't get on bnb all night either or the night before plus most of yesterday :growlmad:,hope everything's back to normal today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,so happy to get back on ,hope everyone else is able to get on easily too ,really missed u all yesterday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:well I just couldn't wait till eleven to get weighed so I weighed myself and I am absolutely over the moon ,I started my diet three weeks ago today and I have lost Ten pounds am so so happy with myself as I have been working really hard and being really strict :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for supporting me ladies ,still have a fair bit to go but it's a great start I do love being busy thou ,stops me from thinking too much like about how high my temp is today :haha:Love u ladies ,hope to talk to u all soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning everyone ,so happy to get back on ,hope everyone else is able to get on easily too ,really missed u all yesterday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:well I just couldn't wait till eleven to get weighed so I weighed myself and I am absolutely over the moon ,I started my diet three weeks ago today and I have lost Ten pounds am so so happy with myself as I have been working really hard and being really strict :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for supporting me ladies ,still have a fair bit to go but it's a great start :thumbup:How's everyone else today ?my friend has asked me to look after her two year old as she's been called into work so am heading to get weighed by slimming world ,go to funky monkeys for a few hours ,get some food shopping then do kids school pick ups ,home to do homeworks then quick change then the dentist :sleep:Then home to make dinner then collapse on the setee :haha:I do love being busy thou ,stops me from thinking too much like about how high my temp is today :haha:Love u ladies ,hope to talk to u all soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



congrats on the weight loss d. you're doing fab! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i wish i could keep busy like you - agree it's a pefect way to stop ttc obsessing :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning everyone ,so happy to get back on ,hope everyone else is able to get on easily too ,really missed u all yesterday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:well I just couldn't wait till eleven to get weighed so I weighed myself and I am absolutely over the moon ,I started my diet three weeks ago today and I have lost Ten pounds am so so happy with myself as I have been working really hard and being really strict :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Thanks for supporting me ladies ,still have a fair bit to go but it's a great start :thumbup:How's everyone else today
> 
> 
> 
> congrats on the weight loss d. you're doing fab! :happydance::happydance::happydance: i wish i could keep busy like you - agree it's a pefect way to stop ttc obsessing :hugs:
> 
> Am so happy with myself honestly ,still want to lose another 45 pounds :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Dylis

Morning 10lbs is fantastic :happydance:.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning 10lbs is fantastic :happydance:.

Thanks dylis ,hopefully I can keep it up but I am feeling really determined ,that was five pound in a week but I only lost a pound last week so I suppose it all evens out ,how's your healthy eating plan going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T!

Wow 10lbs!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you have done really well! that is fantastic! I love coming here and reading good news :happydance:

Now I need to catch up with what has been going on, I am off to read the thread :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

You'll need a new wardrobe for the summer. Ive manage 7lbs in all hoping for 7 more by Easter. I'm going to a wedding then and bought new dress which is a little tight at mo, so got 3 weeks to lose some more so can eat when wearing it!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> You'll need a new wardrobe for the summer. Ive manage 7lbs in all hoping for 7 more by Easter. I'm going to a wedding then and bought new dress which is a little tight at mo, so got 3 weeks to lose some more so can eat when wearing it!!!!

That's great .well done ,o I love weddings ,:Am sure u will look gorgeous ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

My dilemma is red patent heels or blue suede heels to go with black dress white spots. Need time to learn to walk in them..how old is your niece??


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> My dilemma is red patent heels or blue suede heels to go with black dress white spots. Need time to learn to walk in them..how old is your niece??

She's three months ,I would go with the red :thumbup:I love red ,u better start practising :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Way to go T :happydance::happydance: Dead proud of you girlie, you can do this!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wow that is fabulous Despie! 10lbs!!! Way to go!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

10 pounds is fab!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


You must be so chuffed!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah ten pounds is wonderful... All that work is paying off.


----------



## Jennjenn

Awesome news Despie...that is so motivating! I need to move my butt off the couch and start working on my flowerbeds!


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie!!! That is amazing!!!! Way to go! It is so satisfying to see progress. :yipee: you can do it. Be consistent and keep it up!


----------



## dachsundmom

I couldn't lose 10lbs, even if I starved myself. My body stays at pretty much the same weight. And I know it's not very popular, but I still do WW online; not as a weight loss tool, but to keep track of what I eat.

And, I think it's like FF...once you start, it's impossible to stop.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I couldn't lose 10lbs, even if I starved myself. My body stays at pretty much the same weight. And I know it's not very popular, but I still do WW online; not as a weight loss tool, but to keep track of what I eat.
> 
> And, I think it's like FF...once you start, it's impossible to stop.:haha:

Know what you mean B, I think I'm going to be counting 'points' for the rest of my life :dohh::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,back from funky monkeys with a busting headache and a tired toddler that refuses to sleep :growlmad:,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:

.....news, I'm eating my lunch :munch:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,back from funky monkeys with a busting headache and a tired toddler that refuses to sleep :growlmad:,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> .....news, I'm eating my lunch :munch:Click to expand...

Something healthy I hope :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

What is Funky Monkey?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What is Funky Monkey?

An indoor play area for babies and toddlers ,don't ever go ,it's too loud and crazy :growlmad::nope::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,back from funky monkeys with a busting headache and a tired toddler that refuses to sleep :growlmad:,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> .....news, I'm eating my lunch :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Something healthy I hope :haha:Click to expand...

Of course smartar*e! :haha: Wow so you lost another 5lbs in a week then! :happydance: I've never been a big loser, slow and steady me max I've done in a week was 3lb and I was sure that was because I had a poo before I went for a weigh in :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,back from funky monkeys with a busting headache and a tired toddler that refuses to sleep :growlmad:,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> .....news, I'm eating my lunch :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Something healthy I hope :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course smartar*e! :haha: Wow so you lost another 5lbs in a week then! :happydance: I've never been a big loser, slow and steady me max I've done in a week was 3lb and I was sure that was because I had a poo before I went for a weigh in :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:I have more to lose than you but ,:wacko:Was so happy this morning and now I am tired and fed up ,hubby is out in his shed and I really don't want to even speak with him :shrug:Wot is wrong with me :growlmad::nope:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Thanks everyone I couldn't have done it without all your support ,back from funky monkeys with a busting headache and a tired toddler that refuses to sleep :growlmad:,everyone doing ok?any news?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> .....news, I'm eating my lunch :munch:Click to expand...
> 
> Something healthy I hope :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Of course smartar*e! :haha: Wow so you lost another 5lbs in a week then! :happydance: I've never been a big loser, slow and steady me max I've done in a week was 3lb and I was sure that was because I had a poo before I went for a weigh in :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:I have more to lose than you but ,:wacko:Was so happy this morning and now I am tired and fed up ,hubby is out in his shed and I really don't want to even speak with him :shrug:Wot is wrong with me :growlmad::nope:Click to expand...

T, don't think about how far you've got to go, think what you've done already, if you were on WW you'd have a 'silver 7' by now!!! Hormones? :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is Funky Monkey?
> 
> An indoor play area for babies and toddlers ,don't ever go ,it's too loud and crazy :growlmad::nope::hugs:Click to expand...

Don't worry...I avoid those places like the plague! Totally convinced those places are full of disease.:haha: Yes, I do realize this is totally unreasonable!:blush:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is Funky Monkey?
> 
> An indoor play area for babies and toddlers ,don't ever go ,it's too loud and crazy :growlmad::nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry...I avoid those places like the plague! Totally convinced those places are full of disease.:haha: Yes, I do realize this is totally unreasonable!:blush:Click to expand...

Well I'm inclined to agree with you, there must be all kinds of horrid 'stuff' all over the play equipment - yuk!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> What is Funky Monkey?
> 
> An indoor play area for babies and toddlers ,don't ever go ,it's too loud and crazy :growlmad::nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Don't worry...I avoid those places like the plague! Totally convinced those places are full of disease.:haha: Yes, I do realize this is totally unreasonable!:blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I'm inclined to agree with you, there must be all kinds of horrid 'stuff' all over the play equipment - yuk!!!Click to expand...

I am like that too I clean the table and chairs before i sit on it then the loo seat before I sit on it and polish any cuterly before I use it ,and woe betide if anyone sneezes :haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

I know weird or wot :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I know weird or wot :nope:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

sorry about the head ache Despie, are you feeling any better?
10 lb is *WONDERFUL!!!!* way to go!!! congrats on this milestone; you will look fab for your niece's christening!


----------



## Butterfly67

Just catching up after they broke BnB :haha::haha:

Wow T, great news on the 10lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Got to go and cut the grass and paint the fence now :dohh:

have accepted an offer on my house and put in an offer for another so just waiting to hear about that :coffee:

Love to all xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Just catching up after they broke BnB :haha::haha:
> 
> Wow T, great news on the 10lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got to go and cut the grass and paint the fence now :dohh:
> 
> have accepted an offer on my house and put in an offer for another so just waiting to hear about that :coffee:
> 
> Love to all xxxxxxxxxx

That is exciting news!!


----------



## Garnet

I take my son to the Kangeroo Jacs and few other places to slide but I have a three almost four year old to entertain and that is easy entertainment for him. Just have to disenfect him after he goes there.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Just catching up after they broke BnB :haha::haha:
> 
> Wow T, great news on the 10lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got to go and cut the grass and paint the fence now :dohh:
> 
> have accepted an offer on my house and put in an offer for another so just waiting to hear about that :coffee:
> 
> Love to all xxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I take my son to the Kangeroo Jacs and few other places to slide but I have a three almost four year old to entertain and that is easy entertainment for him. Just have to disenfect him after he goes there.

:thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Butterfly67 said:


> Just catching up after they broke BnB :haha::haha:
> 
> Wow T, great news on the 10lbs :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got to go and cut the grass and paint the fence now :dohh:
> 
> have accepted an offer on my house and put in an offer for another so just waiting to hear about that :coffee:
> 
> Love to all xxxxxxxxxx

Wonderful news!!!!!! So much work, but very exciting! Why are you changing things up?


----------



## sumatwsimit

bf - great news on the house. see, things are definitely moving again in the right direction :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay I got my offer accepted :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I am downsizing from my house with a mortgage and trying to be mortgage free so in between I want to do a couple of projects that might make some money. This place needs lots of work but nothing structural so that will be fine - it's not somwhere I would chose to live but I can live in it while I do it up no problem and then move on :thumbup: and I don't need a mortgage to buy it :happydance::happydance:

https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-33196156.html

That is it if anyone is interested, it's nothing great but I think i can make it nice :flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

Love it - and I can see a lot of potential! I really like the backyard - some space for a small garden and then maybe an area to relax!


----------



## sumatwsimit

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay I got my offer accepted :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I am downsizing from my house with a mortgage and trying to be mortgage free so in between I want to do a couple of projects that might make some money. This place needs lots of work but nothing structural so that will be fine - it's not somwhere I would chose to live but I can live in it while I do it up no problem and then move on :thumbup: and I don't need a mortgage to buy it :happydance::happydance:
> 
> https://www.rightmove.co.uk/property-for-sale/property-33196156.html
> 
> That is it if anyone is interested, it's nothing great but I think i can make it nice :flower:

bf it's perfect and a lovely garden too. i can see you whizzing your magic on that and makinbg a killing in the process. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Love it bf ESP the yard and garden area ,well done on your offer being accepted :thumbup:Hi jenn and sum ,:kiss:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Despie - miss you guys. But work has slowed down and now I am back to all my boards! 

I'm actually doing a little remodel - just widening a closet. Still the quote for the sliding doors only was $2000...no freaking way.


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Despie - miss you guys. But work has slowed down and now I am back to all my boards!
> 
> I'm actually doing a little remodel - just widening a closet. Still the quote for the sliding doors only was $2000...no freaking way.

Glad u are back :kiss:Omg 2000 no way ,well I am just back from the dentist and we all got the all clear ,bless her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I can't wait to put the dentist's daughter through college! My oldest will need braces and it will be $3,000 to $4,000. Chances are my youngest will need them as well. Plus both of them have enamel missing from their teeth so we'll be paying for some kind of cosmetic procedure once their permanent teeth are straight.

I've tried looking everywhere for sliding glass doors for the closet and I can only find it fromthis one place...there's nothing in Home Depot!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> I can't wait to put the dentist's daughter through college! My oldest will need braces and it will be $3,000 to $4,000. Chances are my youngest will need them as well. Plus both of them have enamel missing from their teeth so we'll be paying for some kind of cosmetic procedure once their permanent teeth are straight.
> 
> I've tried looking everywhere for sliding glass doors for the closet and I can only find it fromthis one place...there's nothing in Home Depot!

Have u tried eBay ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I need to quickly bath the kids and am then heading to bed ,talk tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

No luck with eBay, Overstock or Amazon. I've started looking at fabric/textured panels...I'm just not sure how well they will hold up. G'night Despie!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> No luck with eBay, Overstock or Amazon. I've started looking at fabric/textured panels...I'm just not sure how well they will hold up. G'night Despie!

Good night lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope:


----------



## sumatwsimit

morning all :wave: i'm guessing most of you are in the land on nod. sweet dreams...:hugs:

today is wet and wild outside but getting wrapped up and heading out with friends this afternoon. 10dpo and negative again this morning. :growlmad: i know, i know, there's still days to go. :hugs:

how is everyone? bf - i bet you slept like a baby last night with the good news about your house. i'm excited for you about this project, i'd love to get my hands on something like that. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sumatwsimit said:


> morning all :wave: i'm guessing most of you are in the land on nod. sweet dreams...:hugs:
> 
> today is wet and wild outside but getting wrapped up and heading out with friends this afternoon. 10dpo and negative again this morning. :growlmad: i know, i know, there's still days to go. :hugs:
> 
> how is everyone? bf - i bet you slept like a baby last night with the good news about your house. i'm excited for you about this project, i'd love to get my hands on something like that. :hugs:

Sorry for the bfn ,can u post it on your thread ,you know we girls all love to have a look ,have a fab day with your friends ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,I suppose you ladies are all fast asleep :sleep:It's just gone seven a.m here and k :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T....well done on the weight loss & have fun with your neice....can't wait to see pics....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Awww....:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Ahhh, that's a really nice pic :flower:


----------



## Jax41

T, how come you don't put your BD's on your chart? Or is that because there's too many to count :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> T, how come you don't put your BD's on your chart? Or is that because there's too many to count :haha::winkwink:

You are too funny!! :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies to you ladies far and wide across the pond. Great picture Despie of you Husband and daughter. We feel like we know him with all the stories and pictures. I wish I could learn to add pictures but I have facebook for that. It is going to be 86 degrees today and I would go to the beach but my daughter day to have her therapies. My son is being a ornery. He has been successfully Potty trained and he decided last night to hold his pee for very long time that he peed in his pants plus all over the master bathroom. Aww crap. He is very headstrong lately and only wants to do what his little bossy three year old mind wants to do....I need to get him into sports or something for discipline.. Oh well onto another day...


----------



## Sus09

:hi: everyone :hugs::hugs:

Scan went well today, not that we could see much but we saw the heartbeat so we are thrilled :happydance:

T, love the photo:thumbup:

:haha: Jax, I and a chuckle at the "to many bds to put on the chart" :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Nice pic very cute

T good job

BF :I like it and Jen took the words out of my mouth


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah for heartbeats Sus! 

Despie - I just love pictures of dads and daughters! They have such special bonds! I was scrapbooking a picture of my oldest DD when she was 3 and my DH...it brings back such nice memories!


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> :hi: everyone :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Scan went well today, not that we could see much but we saw the heartbeat so we are thrilled :happydance:
> 
> T, love the photo:thumbup:
> 
> :haha: Jax, I and a chuckle at the "to many bds to put on the chart" :haha::hugs:

Yay so exciting for you!!!:happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

good morning everyone!!!!
Despie, that is such a great picture! thanks for sharing it with us :hugs: Do you have one of all the family together?

So I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit of what is going on with me: I have been feeling so tired these past 2 days, I though maybe after the conference I was catching a cold or a bug or something... yesterday I didn't even have the energy to finish practice (swimming). We have a tournament this weekend and I rather save my energy for tomorrow. Last night I had some hot tea before going to bed. This morning before I woke up I was having these vivid dreams of me testing and it being positive. I also dreamt I was carrying a beautiful baby boy... so weird but yet so real; when I got up this morning I tested (since no AF has shown up yet) and I think I see something... I am going crazy here!! I don't seem to be able to take one decent picture... aagghhh...:wacko::wacko::wacko:
:dohh:


----------



## Rashaa

Jumping in ladies!!! Sus: love the heartbeats :thumpup:..

Despie: lovely pic

Everyone else hang ten!


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> good morning everyone!!!!
> Despie, that is such a great picture! thanks for sharing it with us :hugs: Do you have one of all the family together?
> 
> So I hope you don't mind me sharing a bit of what is going on with me: I have been feeling so tired these past 2 days, I though maybe after the conference I was catching a cold or a bug or something... yesterday I didn't even have the energy to finish practice (swimming). We have a tournament this weekend and I rather save my energy for tomorrow. Last night I had some hot tea before going to bed. This morning before I woke up I was having these vivid dreams of me testing and it being positive. I also dreamt I was carrying a beautiful baby boy... so weird but yet so real; when I got up this morning I tested (since no AF has shown up yet) and I think I see something... I am going crazy here!! I don't seem to be able to take one decent picture... aagghhh...:wacko::wacko::wacko:
> :dohh:

How exciting ! fingers crossed...:flower:


----------



## Viking15

WanaB you need to post a pic ASAP!!!!


----------



## Jax41

OMG Wana b!! You have to give us a pic to squint at. Blimey, I'm super excited for you!!!! :happydance:

Garnet, sorry your little guy is playing you up today, :growlmad: I guess they never grow up do they? Men!

Milty - Hi! You in your TWW as well?

Rashaa - it's been a while, hope you're okay :flower:

x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x


----------



## wana b a mom

Viking15 said:


> WanaB you need to post a pic ASAP!!!!

the ones I took look so blurry..... I am trying to drink lots of water and test again :haha: I cannot believe my eyes... it is a faint line but I think it's there.... maybe I am crazy or it was just that particular test... ok, let me see how to upload it...


----------



## Jennjenn

Wana b - can you try a different brand or use a FRER??? Or a digital!


----------



## Jax41

:coffee:.....


----------



## wana b a mom

:shrug:


----------



## Jennjenn

OMG even I can see that! It is so positive!


----------



## wana b a mom

really Jennjen? you think? omg ... could it be? wait, maybe it's just that particular one :wacko:.... I am going to try a different kind... I wish I had a digital!:dohh:


----------



## Jennjenn

I didn't even have to click on the picture...I could see it.


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks! :hugs::hugs::hugs: OMG, is this for real?....


----------



## LLbean

WANNA B!!! I SO see it!!!!!! :dance: OMG!!!!


----------



## LLbean

T good morning and Lovely pic of hubby and DD!


----------



## Rashaa

THAT IS SO POSITIVE!!!!! :happydance: If you had an ultrasensitive test, it would light up like a christmas tree


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, I'm rubbish at seeing lines, but they're def there, two little lines!!!! :thumbup: Yay! :happydance: 

Not that I'm doubting ANYONE here but if you want definite confirmation then stick it on Dmoms journal!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

LOL Jax - you're right! She's my go to girl for line reading!


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks girls! I so see it... look at this:



it looks so much more clear in person... OMG, I cannot stop crying... I have waited so long for this!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Wana b - that is a definite :bfp: :yipee::yipee: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::kiss:


----------



## Sus09

Wanna be!! that is the line I got with my first BFP!!


----------



## Sus09

Wana B:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: That is the line I got with my first bfp!!! Yay another bump buddy! :happydance::happydance: 
So happy for you :happydance::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you, thank you, thank you all!:hugs2::hugs2::hugs2: I feel the love. It means a lot to me! :hugs:
I will go get a digital test in the afternoon just to show DH :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YEY!!!!!!!!
:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## sumatwsimit

woohoo wana b!!!!!!! fantastic!!!! :yipee::yipee::yipee::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9: i'm so chuffed for you. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Thanks Suma! you see now: I got BFN on Tuesday (12DPO) and I am getting BFP today 14DPO.. and it is still kind of faint... hang in there girl! :hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

wana b a mom said:


> Thanks Suma! you see now: I got BFN on Tuesday (12DPO) and I am getting BFP today 14DPO.. and it is still kind of faint... hang in there girl! :hugs:

i started off with a crappy day today but this and sus's news has pulled me up - i'm thrilled for both of you gorgeous ladies. i've got someth to aim for now and feeling energised again :thumbup:, i want to be your bump buddy so bad - come on BFP! [-o&lt;:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Aaawwwww Nats, you are such a sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

sus -you know i love you :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, what a lovely generous lady you are :hugs::hugs: Wow, I'm so pleased for you!!!

Nats, c'mon girl show us that BFP you can do this!!!!!!! :thumbup:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

Jax41 said:


> Wana b, what a lovely generous lady you are :hugs::hugs: Wow, I'm so pleased for you!!!
> 
> Nats, c'mon girl show us that BFP you can do this!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

you too jax - let's do it mrs. :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Wana b, what a lovely generous lady you are :hugs::hugs: Wow, I'm so pleased for you!!!
> 
> Nats, c'mon girl show us that BFP you can do this!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> 
> you too jax - let's do it mrs. :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm trying Suma :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Jax, Suma, Despie and anyone on the 2WW:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sumatwsimit

well with all this dust fliyng around this evening, some of it has got to stick :haha:


----------



## Jax41

God I hope so Nats, hope we don't crash and burn..... Where's T this afternoon, she's missing all the action!!!!!


----------



## sumatwsimit

jax, r u on the b&b fb group? sounds like i'm speaking in riddles lol.


----------



## LLbean

I don't think she is...are you Jax?


----------



## Jax41

sumatwsimit said:


> jax, r u on the b&b fb group? sounds like i'm speaking in riddles lol.

IKWYM but :nope: I'm not a big FBr :blush:


----------



## sumatwsimit

no probs :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

are you on FB at all Jax?


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> are you on FB at all Jax?

Yep, I've got an 'account' I get 'poked' but I don't venture there often :haha:


----------



## Sus09

I did not use it a lot till the girls added me on the BNB group :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Wow Wana B! How exciting! We need some more BFPs. I took a test the last two days not cause I thought I was pregnant but that gosh awful UTI came back with a vengence. I went to Drs yesterday and got some antibiotics that you are not suppose to take if you are pregnant. However the last two days, I've been off so maybe I will test again later. I can;t believe that two days makes such a big difference on those tests! Fickle me timbers!!


----------



## Garnet

How do you get to the BNB Facebook group??


----------



## LLbean

Garnet your LO is coming soon too!!!! I know it, Bring on those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> How do you get to the BNB Facebook group??

Its a private group so one of us has to add you hehehe

PM me your name on FB and I can find you and add you


----------



## Sus09

Garnet said:


> How do you get to the BNB Facebook group??

I was added by LL


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet your LO is coming soon too!!!! I know it, Bring on those BFPs!!!!!!!!!!

You are such a sweetie!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thanks girls! I so see it... look at this:
> 
> View attachment 354099
> 
> 
> it looks so much more clear in person... OMG, I cannot stop crying... I have waited so long for this!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Well done lovely lady ,wonderful news to come home to ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Jax41 said:


> Wana b, what a lovely generous lady you are :hugs::hugs: Wow, I'm so pleased for you!!!
> 
> Nats, c'mon girl show us that BFP you can do this!!!!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:

thank you Jax!!!! it has been a long road, I hope this is it! Please stick! [-o&lt;
see Jax, all it takes is one good BD :winkwink: cheering for your BFP :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thanks girls! I so see it... look at this:
> 
> View attachment 354099
> 
> 
> it looks so much more clear in person... OMG, I cannot stop crying... I have waited so long for this!!

I see u have been trying for quite a while sweetie and this was your fourth round of clomid ,tht is amazing news .make sure u go to the docs ASAP for progesterone :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls! I so see it... look at this:
> 
> View attachment 354099
> 
> 
> it looks so much more clear in person... OMG, I cannot stop crying... I have waited so long for this!!
> 
> I see u have been trying for quite a while sweetie and this was your fourth round of clomid ,tht is amazing news .make sure u go to the docs ASAP for progesterone :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:Click to expand...

yes despie, it has been a long process. thank you so much for your kind words, it really means a lot to me :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I called the doctor's office (FS) and left a message. I'll let you all know if they call me in tomorrow or this afternoon even for blood work.
:hugs::hugs::hugs: to all!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> thanks girls! I so see it... look at this:
> 
> View attachment 354099
> 
> 
> it looks so much more clear in person... OMG, I cannot stop crying... I have waited so long for this!!
> 
> I see u have been trying for quite a while sweetie and this was your fourth round of clomid ,tht is amazing news .make sure u go to the docs ASAP for progesterone :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> yes despie, it has been a long process. thank you so much for your kind words, it really means a lot to me :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I called the doctor's office (FS) and left a message. I'll let you all know if they call me in tomorrow or this afternoon even for blood work.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to all!Click to expand...

Such wonderful news ,is that your first bfp ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/8cde11d2.jpg. Just wanted to share this picture of my friends baby girl age nine weeks ,meet Riley everyone ,:cloud9:


----------



## LLbean

another cutie! awww


----------



## Desperado167

Such wonderful news today another bfp ,I feel so blessed to have u all here on this thread sus ,Viking nats b indigo Eva Jodes and now wanna ,I wonder who's next :haha:There's quite a few of us in the tww ,c'mon girlies let's get some more bfps :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jennjenn

Despie - I'm trying, I''m trying! :angelnot:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Despie - I'm trying, I''m trying! :angelnot:

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I tried so hard I got a yeast infection - :devil: So after a 10 day hiatus, I expect DH will be close to bursting!:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> I tried so hard I got a yeast infection - :devil: So after a 10 day hiatus, I expect DH will be close to bursting!:winkwink:

:thumbup::haha:Awk poor you ,has your infection almost cleared ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

No right in the middle!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> No right in the middle!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4474b2fa.jpg.  Jax just for you ......


----------



## LLbean

wow Despie...your hubby obliges all the time...LUCKY YOU! :haha:


----------



## Viking15

WanaB I totally see lines! Congrats on your BFP!!!!!!!! 
LL, Jax, Despie and Jenn let's see some more!!! You are next!!!!


----------



## LLbean

I hope so Viking :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/8cde11d2.jpg. Just wanted to share this picture of my friends baby girl age nine weeks ,meet Riley everyone ,:cloud9:

Aw she is a cutie. Is your friend a older mom too?? If she is we need details on how she got pregnant!! :thumbup::winkwink:


----------



## wana b a mom

awww Riley is adorable!!!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> I tried so hard I got a yeast infection - :devil: So after a 10 day hiatus, I expect DH will be close to bursting!:winkwink:

I tried too once and I got a UTI from Hell!!


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies, 
I was tempted to swipe the cutest little girl from therapy but I couldn't with her mother sitting there :haha::haha::haha:, She was only 2 and she was so sweet she came up to me and gave me a hug. She had the prettiest brown eyes and light brown hair. Think my husband might think it weird that we have another child in the house...:dohh::dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

She is adorable!:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


Garnet, kidnapping is never recommended.:haha::hugs:

And to the newest pregnant lady...:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

No g my friend is only 32 ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> No g my friend is only 32 ,:haha::hugs:

How is your friend doing?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> No g my friend is only 32 ,:haha::hugs:
> 
> How is your friend doing?:hugs:Click to expand...

She's doing always happy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I don't know why but I am dying for a bacon sandwich :wacko:I haven't ate after six o clock at night for 23 days now and it's after ten at night and I am starving ,I hate this ..............it doesn't help that my oh has just had a bag of tayto cheese n onion an aero and a bowl of cereal :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I don't know why but I am dying for a bacon sandwich :wacko:I haven't ate after six o clock at night for 23 days now and it's after ten at night and I am starving ,I hate this ..............it doesn't help that my oh has just had a bag of tayto cheese n onion an aero and a bowl of cereal :growlmad::hugs:

I know you will get this tomorrow but maybe turkey bacon as a substitute.


----------



## Milty

wana b a mom said:


> View attachment 354069
> 
> 
> :shrug:

Omg even I see those lines

Yeah!!!!!:happydance:


----------



## Milty

Jennjenn said:


> LOL Jax - you're right! She's my go to girl for line reading!




Jax41 said:


> OMG Wana b!! You have to give us a pic to squint at. Blimey, I'm super excited for you!!!! :happydance:
> 
> Garnet, sorry your little guy is playing you up today, :growlmad: I guess they never grow up do they? Men!
> 
> Milty - Hi! You in your TWW as well?
> 
> Rashaa - it's been a while, hope you're okay :flower:
> 
> x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x0x

Yes my temps are just really low since I've started my new meds


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,well had a bit of a temp dip today plus af pains yesterday so maybe I am in for early af :shrug:Thank goodness it's almost the weekend ,I didn't give in to my cravings last night but I am treating myself on mothers day to an iced Madeira cake from marks and Spencer's ,it's only a small one but I am eating it all :haha::How's everyone today ,any news ,thinking and praying for all my lovely ladies ,love u lots :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
I hope those are not AF pains. 

Today is Viking´s scan :happydance: Can´t wait!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Gorgeous T!:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> I hope those are not AF pains.
> 
> Today is Viking´s scan :happydance: Can´t wait!

I know I just pm her :thumbup:How are you this lovely morning ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg sus u have a ticker :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Omg sus u have a ticker :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::hugs::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It took a lot of courage to have it there... but I thought... enough of negative thoughts! let´s start enjoying this and let the news sink in:thumbup:

I am ok this morning, I hope it lasts all day now as I would like to go out for a walk. 

How are you feeling lovely?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg sus u have a ticker :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::cry::cry::cloud9::cloud9::thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: It took a lot of courage to have it there... but I thought... enough of negative thoughts! let´s start enjoying this and let the news sink in:thumbup:
> 
> I am ok this morning, I hope it lasts all day now as I would like to go out for a walk.
> 
> How are you feeling lovely?Click to expand...

Am ok ,..............


----------



## Sus09

Oh, Dear God, MEN!:growlmad: 
I am sure it is only is own frustrations, you know them, when they are frustrated they like to blame us and not take ownership! Just ingonre him lovely, they know how to make us sad sometimes :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Oh, Dear God, MEN!:growlmad:
> I am sure it is only is own frustrations, you know them, when they are frustrated they like to blame us and not take ownership! Just ingonre him lovely, they know how to make us sad sometimes :nope:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know and I know he feels bad now but I am not going to accept an apology lightly :growlmad:That's if I even get one ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:growlmad: He´d better aplogize, or spoil you this weekend... there is the Rugby tomorrow though , that will keep him quiet :haha: G is going to be superglued at the TV all day :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :growlmad: He´d better aplogize, or spoil you this weekend... there is the Rugby tomorrow though , that will keep him quiet :haha: G is going to be superglued at the TV all day :haha:

Yep my oh will be too but u know wot sus he hurt me ,I pride myself on being a good mom and helping others and looking after my family and he just really got to me big time :growlmad:He sure knows wot buttons to press to annoy me o yea and he wants me:growlmad:That will never ever happen ,he's not even here wen I do it or the kids :shrug:Ass :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4474b2fa.jpg. Jax just for you ......

:thumbup: glad you're keeping up :winkwink: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs::hugs::hugs: :ignore::ignore: bet he's throwing a man strop because of the Rugby tomorrow. Mine is the same before an Arsenal game which is why I go out or send him to the pub! :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, Sus, Jax :hi: :flower:

T, ignore him, he is being a total ass :mamafy: :grr::grr: You do so much for others as well as looking after your own wonderfully brought up kids :growlmad::growlmad:

Feeling a bit better today as FF gave me crosshairs. They may be utter [email protected] but I have them so that is it :haha:

Looking forward to hearing about Viking's scan later :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, just catching up with you :hugs: have you tested again this morning on a non-digi? Thinking about you heaps, come back let me know how you're doing? :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Okay girls this IS gonna make you envious (esp you T :haha:), I am completely DHless this weekend :happydance::happydance: he's gone off on his annual football boozefest with 11 (yes 11 :shock:) of his buddies. I have the bed to myself :happydance: the bathroom to myself :happydance: the tv to myself :thumbup: I love him but are you getting the picture here :winkwink: :haha: 

Trouble is, I think he's planning on doing his SA Tues/Weds before he goes back to work, which would make sense, but I've said sorry darling but I really don't think that's a good idea after your weekend away, am I wrong? :shrug: He may only do this once for me so I don't want to blow my chance here!


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh, enjoy Jax :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

I would say that, if he is going to get completely and utterly legless then it might be worth waiting to do the SA until another time :beer:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Okay girls this IS gonna make you envious (esp you T :haha:), I am completely DHless this weekend :happydance::happydance: he's gone off on his annual football boozefest with 11 (yes 11 :shock:) of his buddies. I have the bed to myself :happydance: the bathroom to myself :happydance: the tv to myself :thumbup: I love him but are you getting the picture here :winkwink: :haha:
> 
> Trouble is, I think he's planning on doing his SA Tues/Weds before he goes back to work, which would make sense, but I've said sorry darling but I really don't think that's a good idea after your weekend away, am I wrong? :shrug: He may only do this once for me so I don't want to blow my chance here!

Enjoy your time alone!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :growlmad: He´d better aplogize, or spoil you this weekend... there is the Rugby tomorrow though , that will keep him quiet :haha: G is going to be superglued at the TV all day :haha:
> 
> Yep my oh will be too but u know wot sus he hurt me ,I pride myself on being a good mom and helping others and looking after my family and he just really got to me big time :growlmad:He sure knows wot buttons to press to annoy me o yea and he wants me to stop my hospice and homeless work or maybe just give up one of them :growlmad:That will never ever happen ,he's not even here wen I do it or the kids :shrug:Ass :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks for listening :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well Despie, All men go through PMS too. Maybe it is time...:dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh, enjoy Jax :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I would say that, if he is going to get completely and utterly legless then it might be worth waiting to do the SA until another time :beer:

Hmm, that's what I thought too, thanks Butterfly :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning everyone!!!
How is everyone doing today. Well I took a 3rd pregnancy test and it is still BFN. I'm glad because the antibotics prescribed said not to use even with suspicion of pregnancy. I just been feeling off because my BBs hurt. I gotta lots a things to do. My little ones Birthday is tomorrow. I was going to have a birthday party but the thought of 10++ screaming kids might drive me to the brink. We are going to Chuckie cheese and playing games... Hope everyone has a nice day...


----------



## Viking15

Despie you DH sounds like a sexist pig that I want to smack. WTF? It's 2012! Is he like this all the time? Do you like that? I understand you have the role of a stay at home mom and I envy that actually, but I would honestly go at my hubby with flying fists if he said something like that to me seriously. He will make jokes, but just to get a reaction out of me. He acts like he is 10 most of the time. I know you take great pride in being a wonderful mom and you definitely are, but that is not all that you are. :grr: I'm all wound up now! 
BF, Hooray for xhairs! 
Jax, a weekend alone sounds wonderful. I wouldn't want it right now, but sometimes the idea sounds fabulous. I think my job has saved my marriage. I get lots of breaks from him. I know you don't want to delay the SA, but it may be a good idea? 
AFM, I'm freaking out. I can't wait until 11:30 and I get in to see someone about this scan. I think the same nurse is doing it that I've seen every appt so far. I haven't even met an OB at that office. I really think if I get anywhere I'm going with a midwife. This is just a business to them. Meh.


----------



## Viking15

Oh, Garnet, my brain couldn't keep all the info in there. Sorry for the BFN. Chucky Cheese sounds perfect. I would have loved that as a kid. My birthday was in July so I never had a party. People were always gone for summer vacay or so my mom would say.


----------



## dachsundmom

T....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: I'll still come and kick his ass!:haha:

Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus...I am thinking about you!:hugs:

Viking, my DD has never had a real bday party either; her day is the week before Xmas and it has just never worked out.:cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking!!!!! I didn't forget you; just now getting caught up!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jax...what time does the party start? hehehe you know having the house all to yourself... CELEBRATE! :winkwink:

Viking anxious to hear how it went for you. I am sure all will be fine

T..slap him for me will you? And like Garnet said, they have PMS too but theirs lasts ALL MONTH! :haha:

Garnet sorry about BFN..it will happen soon!


----------



## Sus09

T, I know he has hurt you, and he had no right to say those things.:growlmad: as I said the do know how to hurt us. as I said I do hope he apologizes and as the other girls say... :ignore::grr::grr::grr:

BF, Garnet, Jax, Viking, :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom, I need a kick on my backside, I keep neglecting your thread :nope: I am rubbish at keeping up with everything lately :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am very upset at the moment. I have phoned my new manager to tell her that I was not going to be in for a couple more weeks. I had to tell her I was pregnant as the doctor advised that, and explained my situation and what the doctor said, that I was high risk of losing it, that they recommended rest, no stress etc. and her aswer was "And why is it then that you can´t come in? I don´t see there a reason why you can´t work" WTF????? 

I am glad that she had two easy pregnancies, but that is not my case, and a doctor has signed a sick note saying I was not fit for work. The thing is all this has got to me I am so upset now :cry::cry::cry::cry: I would be willing to go back if they relocated me or stopped demanding the unachievable, got I so hate the place, I am not even in and I am stressed.


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> T, I know he has hurt you, and he had no right to say those things.:growlmad: as I said the do know how to hurt us. as I said I do hope he apologizes and as the other girls say... :ignore::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> BF, Garnet, Jax, Viking, :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dmom, I need a kick on my backside, I keep neglecting your thread :nope: I am rubbish at keeping up with everything lately :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am very upset at the moment. I have phoned my new manager to tell her that I was not going to be in for a couple more weeks. I had to tell her I was pregnant as the doctor advised that, and explained my situation and what the doctor said, that I was high risk of losing it, that they recommended rest, no stress etc. and her aswer was "And why is it then that you can´t come in? I don´t see there a reason why you can´t work" WTF?????
> 
> I am glad that she had two easy pregnancies, but that is not my case, and a doctor has signed a sick note saying I was not fit for work. The thing is all this has got to me I am so upset now :cry::cry::cry::cry: I would be willing to go back if they relocated me or stopped demanding the unachievable, got I so hate the place, I am not even in and I am stressed.

Sus, I have no idea how the law works there BUT if it is AT ALL like here you have a doctor's note and that means you DON'T GO IN...if they even so much hint of firing you then you can sue them!

I understand you need the job but your health and the bean's health comes first. If you are not well you still can't work so..screw them :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

I know they are against the law at the moment, it was a telephone conversation, next time I will make suere everything it is said is in writing. They have to be careful with pregnant women, they can´t sack me, bully me etc. My friend got a huge compensation from her former employer due to discrimination while she was preganant. 

It is just I did not need those nasty words and stress today!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> T, I know he has hurt you, and he had no right to say those things.:growlmad: as I said the do know how to hurt us. as I said I do hope he apologizes and as the other girls say... :ignore::grr::grr::grr:
> 
> BF, Garnet, Jax, Viking, :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dmom, I need a kick on my backside, I keep neglecting your thread :nope: I am rubbish at keeping up with everything lately :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> AFM, I am very upset at the moment. I have phoned my new manager to tell her that I was not going to be in for a couple more weeks. I had to tell her I was pregnant as the doctor advised that, and explained my situation and what the doctor said, that I was high risk of losing it, that they recommended rest, no stress etc. and her aswer was "And why is it then that you can´t come in? I don´t see there a reason why you can´t work" WTF?????
> 
> I am glad that she had two easy pregnancies, but that is not my case, and a doctor has signed a sick note saying I was not fit for work. The thing is all this has got to me I am so upset now :cry::cry::cry::cry: I would be willing to go back if they relocated me or stopped demanding the unachievable, got I so hate the place, I am not even in and I am stressed.

Sus,this has really pissed me off ,I hope u arent thinking of going in ,bloody idiots :growlmad:No getting stressed now u hear me ,calm down ,it's not worth upsetting your susiebean,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning everyone!!!
> How is everyone doing today. Well I took a 3rd pregnancy test and it is still BFN. I'm glad because the antibotics prescribed said not to use even with suspicion of pregnancy. I just been feeling off because my BBs hurt. I gotta lots a things to do. My little ones Birthday is tomorrow. I was going to have a birthday party but the thought of 10++ screaming kids might drive me to the brink. We are going to Chuckie cheese and playing games... Hope everyone has a nice day...

Happy birthday for your little one tomorrow,:cake::cake::cake:sorry for the bfn ,how many dpo are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

No, thanks to their nasty attitude I am going to ask the doctor on monday to sing me off till after Easter! as I think they will try to bully me once I am back. I keep aksing for relocation but they have relocated everyone but me!:growlmad: I don´t want to work in head office! 

Thanks T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie you DH sounds like a sexist pig that I want to smack. WTF? It's 2012! Is he like this all the time? Do you like that? I understand you have the role of a stay at home mom and I envy that actually, but I would honestly go at my hubby with flying fists if he said something like that to me seriously. He will make jokes, but just to get a reaction out of me. He acts like he is 10 most of the time. I know you take great pride in being a wonderful mom and you definitely are, but that is not all that you are. :grr: I'm all wound up now!
> This made me laugh :haha:U are such a darling and I love you ,yep my oh was acting like a sexist pig :growlmad:The thing is that I me to stay at home but gets wound up wen I am not at home .wtf :dohh::shrug:Everything is gonna be ok today babes ,it's all goona b perfect :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> No, thanks to their nasty attitude I am going to ask the doctor on monday to sing me off till after Easter! as I think they will try to bully me once I am back. I keep aksing for relocation but they have relocated everyone but me!:growlmad: I don´t want to work in head office!
> 
> Thanks T :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I am coming over to kick their asses if there's anymore crap ,bloody hell ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Llbean and b ,thanks ladies I would actually love u ladies to kick his ass ,bf :happydance::happydance:For the crosshairs ,jax ,can I come stay with u please :cry::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> jax ,can I come stay with u please :cry::haha::hugs::hugs:

Yeah! :happydance: I think you'd miss your babies though, it's awful quiet in my house.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> jax ,can I come stay with u please :cry::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah! :happydance: I think you'd miss your babies though, it's awful quiet in my house.....Click to expand...

I will bring them with me :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> jax ,can I come stay with u please :cry::haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yeah! :happydance: I think you'd miss your babies though, it's awful quiet in my house.....Click to expand...
> 
> I will bring them with me :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:argh::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Has anyone heard from wana b a mom today???


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Has anyone heard from wana b a mom today???

Not yet ,hope she's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Has anyone heard from wana b a mom today???
> 
> Not yet ,hope she's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me 2....


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone!!!
> How is everyone doing today. Well I took a 3rd pregnancy test and it is still BFN. I'm glad because the antibotics prescribed said not to use even with suspicion of pregnancy. I just been feeling off because my BBs hurt. I gotta lots a things to do. My little ones Birthday is tomorrow. I was going to have a birthday party but the thought of 10++ screaming kids might drive me to the brink. We are going to Chuckie cheese and playing games... Hope everyone has a nice day...
> 
> Happy birthday for your little one tomorrow,:cake::cake::cake:sorry for the bfn ,how many dpo are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm on Day 24 and AF should be here Monday.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I sent an email to Wanna B but no word yet


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone!!!
> How is everyone doing today. Well I took a 3rd pregnancy test and it is still BFN. I'm glad because the antibotics prescribed said not to use even with suspicion of pregnancy. I just been feeling off because my BBs hurt. I gotta lots a things to do. My little ones Birthday is tomorrow. I was going to have a birthday party but the thought of 10++ screaming kids might drive me to the brink. We are going to Chuckie cheese and playing games... Hope everyone has a nice day...
> 
> Happy birthday for your little one tomorrow,:cake::cake::cake:sorry for the bfn ,how many dpo are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm on Day 24 and AF should be here Monday.:thumbup:Click to expand...

So there's still a bit of a chance then,:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/603238f0.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

OMG Despie How cute is that!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Adorable!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Evening all! :hi::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Evening all! :hi::hugs::flower:

Keeks ,where have u been my love ,missed you ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mchel

Good Evening everyone! :hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

OMG, how cute is that?!:cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: She's as cute as ever!

Is it customary in the UK to dress babies up? She is always so well dressed.


----------



## Milty

If I had a girl I would dress her every day....

My son actually works at not matching


----------



## dachsundmom

When S was little, I dressed her well if we were out in public, but at home, it was just a onesie or whatever was clean at the time.:haha:

But, she did always have a bow in her hair and I kept that up until she was about 10 and she finally threw a fit.:blush:


----------



## Milty

Aww I love it


----------



## Indigo77

You're going to get to do bows again! :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You're going to get to do bows again! :happydance:

You know, I'm trying not to get excited about that...just in case the scan was wrong, but I have been eyeing bows online, lol. I have a few bookmarked.:blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

B- the crotchet hats are really cute!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hats! Of course! I never thought to look at them.:dohh::hugs:

Oh, and I feel your pain about the braces. S did 1.5 years of them and is now on Invisalign....$6k and my insurance didn't pick up a dime of it.:growlmad:


----------



## Jennjenn

Same thing happened with my co-worker and her daughter!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Same thing happened with my co-worker and her daughter!

S has good teeth, but suffers with TMJ; my insurance wanted to break her jaw and wire it shut.:growlmad:


----------



## Jennjenn

That is no fun...I had it in college for a while and will sometimes pop my jaw if I yawn too big!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> That is no fun...I had it in college for a while and will sometimes pop my jaw if I yawn too big!

We were told it would never go away and we might have to break her jaw, eventually, but I wasn't willing to do it when she was 12.:nope:


----------



## Jennjenn

Maybe she'll want to do it when she is older and out of the house. I didn't have braces until I was 30. Bite was fine just had a gap!


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you still have jaw issues?


----------



## Jennjenn

Mostly in college. It will flair up if I chew crusty bread, ice, etc. I was on liquids/soft foods for a week last month after eating French bread...really I avoid those foods or just make sure I have small bites. Also, any kind of taffy or chewing gum will do it too.

None of my issues require surgery, but I am lucky. I did have 6 month period where my jaw made these popping noises every time I chewed. Eventually is just went away and then I tried very hard to keep it from happening in the first place. No more big burgers, or club sandwiches, eating crisp apples from the core, etc.


----------



## Jennjenn

For me, keeping my jaw and bites small helped the most!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :awww: She's as cute as ever!
> 
> Is it customary in the UK to dress babies up? She is always so well dressed.

She is akways perfecthaha::hugs::hugs:Love your pic ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mchel said:


> Good Evening everyone! :hi:

Hi and welcome ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,really sad to read today that our wonderful friend sum will be leaving us today ,I know we will all miss her desperately and hope one day she finds her way back to us ,:cry::cry::cry:Also want to say a prayer for wanna that her little bean stays safe ,love u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Well it's a day of rugby for oh so I will be taking the kids out to the park and movies for the day ,am gonna go buy them some chocolate and popcorn in the pound shop first as its so expensive at the movie house and I have six kids with me ,my four and my dds friends :thumbup:It's mothers day tomorrow and I want to share this with u all and thought I best post it today as I know tomorrow will be very emotional for everyone of us on this site ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:thanks again for posting and I love all you ladies ,xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

A baby said to god ,"they say u are sending me to earth tomorrow " "yes" replied god "but how will I survive being so small and helpless "said the baby ."your angel will be waiting for you and will care for you "he replied ."who will protect me asked the child ."your angel will protect you and defend you even if it means risking their life "said god "please tell me my angels name "asked the baby .YOU WILL SIMPLY CALL HER MUM"...................for all the wonderful moms and moms to be ,love u ladies :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Desperado167 said:


> A baby said to god ,"they say u are sending me to earth tomorrow " "yes" replied god "but how will I survive being so small and helpless "said the baby ."your angel will be waiting for you and will care for you "he replied ."who will protect me asked the child ."your angel will protect you and defend you even if it means risking their life "said god "please tell me my angels name "asked the baby .YOU WILL SIMPLY CALL HER MUM"...................for all the wonderful moms and moms to be ,love u ladies :kiss::hugs::hugs:

Morning that's beautiful:hugs:

And your niece is just adorable shes going to look gorgeous whatever she's wears for her christening..

Happy st Patrick's day


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> A baby said to god ,"they say u are sending me to earth tomorrow " "yes" replied god "but how will I survive being so small and helpless "said the baby ."your angel will be waiting for you and will care for you "he replied ."who will protect me asked the child ."your angel will protect you and defend you even if it means risking their life "said god "please tell me my angels name "asked the baby .YOU WILL SIMPLY CALL HER MUM"...................for all the wonderful moms and moms to be ,love u ladies :kiss::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Morning that's beautiful:hugs:
> 
> And your niece is just adorable shes going to look gorgeous whatever she's wears for her christening..
> 
> Happy st Patrick's dayClick to expand...

Thanks babes ,just found out that my cousin has just become a day on st Patrick's day :cloud9:Can't wait to see him ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

*Happy Mum's Day! *(tomorrow) 

:hug::hug::hug:

https://s3.amazonaws.com/wedding_prod/photos/coral_flowers_t.jpg


----------



## Garnet

Oh so sweet Despie.  I'm sorry about Sums. Hope you have a wonderful day with your kids and a Happy Mum's day. My little man is now 4. Scary. How fast they grow


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Do you still have jaw issues?

I too have TMJ and like Jen said I just don't chew ice, gum or other hard stuff and I really don't have any issues. At first it was hard to give up gum but after awhile you get used to and now I don't even notice. The only time I even remember I have it is when I get a bit stressed I can feel it.


----------



## LLbean

Jodes is having a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! can you tell I am excited for her? hehehe

When you say Sums...do you mean Suma??? I need to go see her journal


----------



## Milty

Happy mums day


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Jodes is having a GIRL!!!!!!!!!!! can you tell I am excited for her? hehehe
> 
> When you say Sums...do you mean Suma??? I need to go see her journal


:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty and C, thank you for the TMJ info...I knew gum and gummy type foods were out of the question, but the other tips are new to me!


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no, why is Nats going, I have to go to her journal :( :cry:

Yes, v excited for Jodes :happydance::happydance:

Hope wana b is OK :hugs::hugs:

I broke my jaw skiing headfirst into a rock - not recommended :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

OUCH! that sounds very painful BF


----------



## dachsundmom

M! OMFG!:cry::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I broke my arm in the same accident :haha: The good thing was that eating liquids for 3 weeks was a great diet :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hello T,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Am back from the movies ,it was so good ,"We bought a Zoo ",a lovely story ,also had a Run in the park ,with kids then movies and popcorn icecream and another walk ,I just had popcorn and diet coke was so dying for a piece of chocolate but am saving myself for cake on mothers day ,my first in almost four weeks :thumbup:garnet send my wishes to your ds ,yes the loveky Jodie is having a girl she text me five hours ago to tell me her good news ,she's over the moon ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Hi bf ,b indigo g and Milty ,have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I'd love to see that movie!

We saw 21 Jump Street last night and really enjoyed it too!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I'd love to see that movie!
> 
> We saw 21 Jump Street last night and really enjoyed it too!

It was such a sweet movie ,how was 21 jump street ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

it was great! and a wonderful Cameo too :winkwink:

We really had fun.

BTW HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> it was great! and a wonderful Cameo too :winkwink:
> 
> We really had fun.
> 
> BTW HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!

It's st Patrick's day today and mothers day tomorrow :thumbup:Looks like pretty soon there will just be you and me :cry:Everyone's moving on ,:nope::hugs::hugs:I am so happy but I hate to see everyone leave ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> it was great! and a wonderful Cameo too :winkwink:
> 
> We really had fun.
> 
> BTW HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> It's st Patrick's day today and mothers day tomorrow :thumbup:Looks like pretty soon there will just be you and me :cry:Everyone's moving on ,:nope::hugs::hugs:I am so happy but I hate to see everyone leave ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know Despie...well hopefully all that means is we will get our BFP real soon too!! :flower:

May thehttps://www.totallypimpedout.net/Graphics/St_Patricks_Day/images/luck_of_the_irish.gif get us our little babies soon :thumbup:

https://collegecandy.files.wordpress.com/2010/03/march-baby-copy.jpghttps://www.babyfashion1.com/wp-content/uploads/pictures/baby-fairy-dress-pink-60.jpg​


----------



## Dylis

I want to see the zoo film too, but wondered if it was any good..based on the zoo near where I live.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I want to see the zoo film too, but wondered if it was any good..based on the zoo near where I live.

It's amazing ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Awl Elizabeth ,thanks so much I really love it ,you always make me smile ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the pics LL :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thank the lord it's the last day of the rugby ,oh has been stuck to the tv for five hours now :growlmad:And the third match has only just started ,he's jumping about on the setee like a mad man cos Ireland is playing :haha:can't way till tomorrow am gonna make the most of mothers day ,well I have done all my washing today and will bath kids tonight :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Does anyone know when the Olympics *Men's* Volleyball starts? :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Does anyone know when the Olympics *Men's* Volleyball starts? :blush:

:haha::haha:No :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Volleyball competitions at the 2012 Summer Olympics are scheduled to be held from 27 July to 12 August. Indoor volleyball will be played at Earls Court, while beach volleyball will be played at Horse Guards Parade.

Niko & I will be watching....:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Volleyball competitions at the 2012 Summer Olympics are scheduled to be held from 27 July to 12 August. Indoor volleyball will be played at Earls Court, while beach volleyball will be played at Horse Guards Parade.
> 
> Niko & I will be watching....:haha:

Awk bless :haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Awe very sweet


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> it was great! and a wonderful Cameo too :winkwink:
> 
> We really had fun.
> 
> BTW HAPPY MOTHER'S DAY!!!!
> 
> It's st Patrick's day today and mothers day tomorrow :thumbup:Looks like pretty soon there will just be you and me :cry:Everyone's moving on ,:nope::hugs::hugs:I am so happy but I hate to see everyone leave ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too...


----------



## peacebaby

Desperado167 said:


> It's st Patrick's day today and mothers day tomorrow :thumbup:Looks like pretty soon there will just be you and me :cry:Everyone's moving on ,:nope::hugs::hugs:I am so happy but I hate to see everyone leave ,:hugs::hugs:

now now, there's still me too..:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Happy St Patricks Day and hope you get lovely Mother's Day treats tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG I'm so happy for Jodie:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

Ha ha, I think my husband wants sexy time. He put $25.00 in his zipper hole and is dancing again.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Ha ha, I think my husband wants sexy time. He put $25.00 in his zipper hole and is dancing again.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Ha ha, I think my husband wants sexy time. He put $25.00 in his zipper hole and is dancing again.

:haha::haha::haha:

What?


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> It's st Patrick's day today and mothers day tomorrow :thumbup:Looks like pretty soon there will just be you and me :cry:Everyone's moving on ,:nope::hugs::hugs:I am so happy but I hate to see everyone leave ,:hugs::hugs:
> 
> now now, there's still me too..:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Happy St Patricks Day and hope you get lovely Mother's Day treats tomorrow:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> OMG I'm so happy for Jodie:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ha ha, I think my husband wants sexy time. He put $25.00 in his zipper hole and is dancing again.

Omg ,:haha:Where's she gone :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Hey that is a quick way to earn $25.00. I could find something nice for that amount...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hey that is a quick way to earn $25.00. I could find something nice for that amount...

:haha::haha:U didn't did you ?:thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

You go Garnet!!! LOL Love Mr Garnet fyi, that is awesome that he is doing that LOL


----------



## Viking15

Go get that cash girl! Your dh sounds fun!


----------



## LLbean

hey so where is 5hooting 5tar??? just thought of her


----------



## Milty

:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

I miss ss pp and Tessie ,g I love your hubby maybe if my oh would start stuffing his zipper with cash I would go there more often :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dylis

Morning happy mothers day. Hope you are being spoilt


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning and happy mothers day for everyone xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning happy mothers day. Hope you are being spoilt

Good morning lovely ,kids still asleep and oh :haha:Even thou it's a lovely bright warm morning ,u doing anything nice today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Still at work, will pop in to see my mum when finished. Hoping it stays sunny as my garden is a mess


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Still at work, will pop in to see my mum when finished. Hoping it stays sunny as my garden is a mess

Do u do night shift ?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No 7 - 12 so always up from 5


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No 7 - 12 so always up from 5

Awk that's so early ,who minds your dd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Dylis u come here every day and u are akways so sweet and I don't think I have ever asked u about yourself :dohh: ,I know u have a dd and u have been trying for over two years ,where are u in your cycle now ?,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Oh gets her up and to nursery when we're both working.. I'm still waiting for smiley face should be today. When I get my next lots of tests gonna get a thermometer to try temp ing


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/21a1aeaa.jpg. Made by my 13 year old dd :)


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Oh gets her up and to nursery when we're both working.. I'm still waiting for smiley face should be today. When I get my next lots of tests gonna get a thermometer to try temp ing

Yes def start temping then we can all help u out with o :thumbup:,good luck then for today ,post your smiley face here if u want me all lov to see them :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/fbfb54e6.jpg. All my presents ,:)


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Ha ha, I think my husband wants sexy time. He put $25.00 in his zipper hole and is dancing again.
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> What?Click to expand...

Mr. Garnet missed his calling in life and never auditioned for the Chippendale male strip dancers so I get a preview of what his lost dream. :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning and happy mothers day for everyone ,my lovely aunt and uncle became a granny and granda yesterday for the first time at the age of 60 and 63 ,they are both so excited and happy But their son isn't married to his partner and she still isn't divorced from her first husband and wen she was at hospital giving birth her first husband was at her house minding her two kids (that she had with him ten and eight years ago )and sleeping over :wacko:This meant that my cousin (my aunt and uncles son ) had to go stay at my aunts house ,wtf weird or wot ,he's just become a Dad for the first time and his partners first husband is sleeping in his bed .sorry if that was a bit hard to understand but my aunt and uncle have been like a mom and dad to me too and if they are hurt then so am I .Its a lovely day in northern Ireland and my oh and kids are still asleep so I am painting my nails then having a shower then getting kids ready and heading out ,hopefully to my aunts then lunch then a lovely walk seeing as its a nice day .the weekends nearly over so have to make the most of it :thumbup:Anyone else anything planned?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wow welcome to Modern family situation ' I guess. :shrug::shrug:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/21a1aeaa.jpg. Made by my 13 year old dd :)




Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2abed776.jpg. My loveky cupcake that I have been waiting on but I didn't eat it all I shared it between us all :haha:Was yummy :hugs::hugs:




Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/fbfb54e6.jpg. All my presents ,:)

A ah your family is so thoughtful :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> :blush:

Hey you ain't seen nothing yet! We used to tease Despite all the time but she has calm down a lot. :happydance::happydance::happydance: She lost some of her Saucynee


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Hey you ain't seen nothing yet! We used to tease Despite all the time but she has calm down a lot. :happydance::happydance::happydance: She lost some of her SaucyneeClick to expand...

I am still a sauce pot :thumbup:I used to charge my oh for blowjobs ,but he gets them for free now :blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi munchy :flower:Come join us ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Happy Mum's Day :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone just back from the park ,kids had a good hour runabout ,sun is shining but it's freezing .oh away to his mom and dads grave ,:nope:He really feels it bad every mothers day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Anyone heard from jax or wanna or sus ?hi Viking indigo and tulip girl :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Mother's day to you ladies!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Happy Mother's day to you ladies!

Thank you whens it mothers day for you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Not until May...its the second Sunday of May


----------



## Desperado167

Keeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hello! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I'm :happydance::cloud9: for jodes and :cry::cry::cry: about suma. I'll have to go and read her journal. 
T, your kids are so lovely - what beautiful presents you got! 
Garnet, your post about your OH made me :haha::haha::haha:. What a star!
Dmom, indi, milty, viking, LL, sus, jax, wana b, and anyone I missed :hug:.

Happy mothers' day everyone :flower:. I got nothing off the 'children' :haha:. Except missy peed on our bed :growlmad:.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Hello! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I'm :happydance::cloud9: for jodes and :cry::cry::cry: about suma. I'll have to go and read her journal.
> T, your kids are so lovely - what beautiful presents you got!
> Garnet, your post about your OH made me :haha::haha::haha:. What a star!
> Dmom, indi, milty, viking, LL, sus, jax, wana b, and anyone I missed :hug:.
> 
> Happy mothers' day everyone :flower:. I got nothing off the 'children' :haha:. Except missy peed on our bed :growlmad:.

Bad missy :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Oh no Keeks! Cat pee smells awful! Bad bad kitteh!!!!!


----------



## keekeesaurus

Soaking the mattress with white vinegar, blotting it and then sprinkling baking soda on, leaving it 24 hours and hoovering it off seems to have done the trick! I love Google sometimes :thumbup:.


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Mother's Day!

https://www.nantuckethydrangea.com/HydrangeaBouquets/Bouquet%20pics/BouquetEdit.jpg


----------



## Milty

Garnet said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Hey you ain't seen nothing yet! We used to tease Despite all the time but she has calm down a lot. :happydance::happydance::happydance: She lost some of her SaucyneeClick to expand...

HA ha that is why I never read the CoQ10 thread ; )


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :blush:
> 
> Hey you ain't seen nothing yet! We used to tease Despite all the time but she has calm down a lot. :happydance::happydance::happydance: She lost some of her SaucyneeClick to expand...
> 
> HA ha that is why I never read the CoQ10 thread ; )Click to expand...

Why !its all good fun :hugs:


----------



## Milty

You laddies are fun!!

I have just somehow manged to grow up and get old while wearing blinders.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> You laddies are fun!!
> 
> I have just somehow manged to grow up and get old while wearing blinders.

Your not old :jo::jo::jo::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Well I got a surprise one day early, AF decided to come early.. Well guess I still can get pregnant in March because OV will bee 29th or 30th now.


----------



## LLbean

FXd Garnet!


----------



## Indigo77

fXed!
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I got a surprise one day early, AF decided to come early.. Well guess I still can get pregnant in March because OV will bee 29th or 30th now.

Awk babes ,big hugs and good luck ,we know u can do it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning it's a lovely bright day today but I feel sick bloated and yuk after being so good for weeks and then eating cake icecream and biscuits ,tummy has been sore off and on all night and I just feel off :growlmad:Also have a sore throat and so has my dd .was gonna test tomorrow but I think I will give it a miss as I am feeling nothing so wots the point :shrug:Have a busy week as usual ,every day is filled up so far until Saturday .praying today for wanna tht she gets to the docs for her progesterone and bean is ok ,where is everyone ,jax bf ,u both ok?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hugs and love for all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

We have sunshine too though cold,, that cupcake did look nice..no symptons could be a symptom.
Afm still no smiley face, will try again this pm.


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies! 
Hope all is well in Holiday thread. Everyone is missing in action. Hope your week goes well.. I have tons of Appts for the little ones this week...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi ladies, hope you all had nice weekends. Sorry if I have missed anything important. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> We have sunshine too though cold,, that cupcake did look nice..no symptons could be a symptom.
> Afm still no smiley face, will try again this pm.

The cupcake was yummy ,I did cut it into six :haha:Hope u get that smiley soon :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi g and bf :flower:Morning jax ,I missed u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi::flower: Hope you're back on track again today T :thumbup: I lost 2lbs this week :happydance: am feelin' good!!!!:thumbup:

Butterfly, IKWYM re the message on your thread, it's hard :hugs::hugs:

Garnet, your week will fly by, it'll be the weekend again before you know it :thumbup:

Okay, only one more 'Monday morning' to get through before we break for Easter!!!

:yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi::flower: Hope you're back on track again today T :thumbup: I lost 2lbs this week :happydance: am feelin' good!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Butterfly, IKWYM re the message on your thread, it's hard :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet, your week will fly by, it'll be the weekend again before you know it :thumbup:
> 
> Okay, only one more 'Monday morning' to get through before we break for Easter!!!
> 
> :yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee:

Jax. :hugs:It sure feels good to have u back :happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah for the two pound ,I only had one day of eating cake and it was mothers day so yes today it's back to three meals and fruit and water ,is it nearly Easter already :dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Aww, thanks, it's nice to know you're missed :blush::hugs: T, you're allowed a day off just don't turn it into two days! I'm trying to keep away from Malteaster bunnies at the moment, everyone keeps bringing them into the office :growlmad: I'm am so focused now!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Aww, thanks, it's nice to know you're missed :blush::hugs: T, you're allowed a day off just don't turn it into two days! I'm trying to keep away from Malteaster bunnies at the moment, everyone keeps bringing them into the office :growlmad: I'm am so focused now!!!

No u are right as I nearly thought aw bugger I ate cake yesterday so I will eat it today too but I didn't as I went in and tried clothes on and already I am down from a 20 to a 18 so that made me think right size 16 here I come :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the weight loss ladies :happydance::happydance: but :dohh: for Easter approaching although Jax I am sure you will be glad of some time off work :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done on the weight loss ladies :happydance::happydance: but :dohh: for Easter approaching although Jax I am sure you will be glad of some time off work :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

I have promised myself an egg at Easter as lent will be over :thumbup:Then am only having chocolate once a week either a Friday or Saturday ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :wave:

Right lady u really need a ticker :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Right lady u really need a ticker :growlmad:Click to expand...

No, no I don't.:haha: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done on the weight loss ladies :happydance::happydance: but :dohh: for Easter approaching although Jax I am sure you will be glad of some time off work :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Butterfly, are you ready for this....I CAN'T WAIT!!!
:happydance::dance::yipee::juggle::fool::tease:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Aww, thanks, it's nice to know you're missed :blush::hugs: T, you're allowed a day off just don't turn it into two days! I'm trying to keep away from Malteaster bunnies at the moment, everyone keeps bringing them into the office :growlmad: I'm am so focused now!!!
> 
> No u are right as I nearly thought aw bugger I ate cake yesterday so I will eat it today too but I didn't as I went in and tried clothes on and already I am down from a 20 to a 18 so that made me think right size 16 here I come :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Good girl!!:thumbup:x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the weight loss ladies :happydance::happydance: but :dohh: for Easter approaching although Jax I am sure you will be glad of some time off work :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly, are you ready for this....I CAN'T WAIT!!!
> :happydance::dance::yipee::juggle::fool::tease:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Right lady u really need a ticker :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> No, no I don't.:haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave:
> 
> Right lady u really need a ticker :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> No, no I don't.:haha: :hugs:Click to expand...

C'mon babes I need to go search for your hammer thing on llbeans siggy :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...it's just not my thing...the kid is coming in September; that's all we need to know.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:hi: lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How are you all today?


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Nope...it's just not my thing...the kid is coming in September; that's all we need to know.:haha::hugs:

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Nope...it's just not my thing...the kid is coming in September; that's all we need to know.:haha::hugs:

Wot date ?and I will remember then :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :hi: lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you all today?

Hi sus ,you still off work ?wot have u been spending your time doing ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Nope...it's just not my thing...the kid is coming in September; that's all we need to know.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Wot date ?and I will remember then :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

The 12th.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Nope...it's just not my thing...the kid is coming in September; that's all we need to know.:haha::hugs:
> 
> Wot date ?and I will remember then :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> The 12th.:hugs:Click to expand...

s :haha:Did u come early or on time or late with dd?:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you all today?
> 
> Hi sus ,you still off work ?wot have u been spending your time doing ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, my doctor has signed me off for another 3 weeks. She said I need to be calm during the early pregnancy :thumbup:

I am still teaching in the university in the evenings, I love that job and I have a lovely group of retired poeple that they spoil me loads. But I have to be honest, I have always been a workaholic so it feels weird being in the house, and it is boring as well :sleep: I have been feeling :sick: most of the time so I have not had chance to do much.


----------



## Jax41

Not bad thanks Sus :hugs: just hanging around waiting for me and T to get BFP's this weekend - YEAH!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Not bad thanks Sus :hugs: just hanging around waiting for me and T to get BFP's this weekend - YEAH!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Well now you said it! I am going to be looking forward to the weekend :thumbup::haha: :dust::dust: to you both :hugs::hugs: and LL too :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, DD was a little early, but full-term.:thumbup:


Yay!!! BFPs this weekend!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Not bad thanks Sus :hugs: just hanging around waiting for me and T to get BFP's this weekend - YEAH!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you all today?
> 
> Hi sus ,you still off work ?wot have u been spending your time doing ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, my doctor has signed me off for another 3 weeks. She said I need to be calm during the early pregnancy :thumbup:
> 
> I am still teaching in the university in the evenings, I love that job and I have a lovely group of retired poeple that they spoil me loads. But I have to be honest, I have always been a workaholic so it feels weird being in the house, and it is boring as well :sleep: I have been feeling :sick: most of the time so I have not had chance to do much.Click to expand...

Your doc is very wise :thumbup:And it's ok for your evening job then esp as you love it ,u just need to learn to rest a bit now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Not bad thanks Sus :hugs: just hanging around waiting for me and T to get BFP's this weekend - YEAH!!! :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

It'd be nice wouldn't it :winkwink:


----------



## Sus09

Rest?:argh: :haha::haha::haha:

Actually tomorrow I am meeting a colleague for lunch. She is also off sick :nope: What does that say about my workplace? :nope::nope::growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Sus so happy you got more days off from Doctor

Come on Dmom, get your ticker already! LOL I almost lost yours as they had edited my signature over the weekend...funny they left the ticker though HAHAHAHA

ok ladies, rooting for your BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!

Despie, lovely, congrats on the size accomplishment!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Sus, the art of relaxation is allowing time to slip through your fingers and not to worry about it :hugs: you like a challenge so have a go at this one :winkwink::haha:

I know you're all cheering us on but to be honest me and T are feeling very lonely around here, it's good we've got each other :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for some BFPs at the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:

I have no idea what I will get AF, O, BFP (yeah right!) or nothing!! :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, DD was a little early, but full-term.:thumbup:
> 
> 
> Yay!!! BFPs this weekend!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

LL :hugs::hugs:

Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Sus so happy you got more days off from Doctor
> 
> Come on Dmom, get your ticker already! LOL I almost lost yours as they had edited my signature over the weekend...funny they left the ticker though HAHAHAHA
> 
> ok ladies, rooting for your BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Despie, lovely, congrats on the size accomplishment!!!!

Liz, I know you've got B's ticker going but what about one for you? I can never tell where you are in your cycle :shrug: it's a mystery - who sang that song???


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Sus so happy you got more days off from Doctor
> 
> Come on Dmom, get your ticker already! LOL I almost lost yours as they had edited my signature over the weekend...funny they left the ticker though HAHAHAHA
> 
> ok ladies, rooting for your BFPs!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Despie, lovely, congrats on the size accomplishment!!!!
> 
> Liz, I know you've got B's ticker going but what about one for you? I can never tell where you are in your cycle :shrug: it's a mystery - who sang that song???Click to expand...

Toyah Wilcox lol :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay for some BFPs at the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have no idea what I will get AF, O, BFP (yeah right!) or nothing!! :dohh:

In the land of sublime oblivion eh Butterfly? :winkwink::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh dayum I knew I was missing one LOL...ok let me add it HAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Sus, the art of relaxation is allowing time to slip through your fingers and not to worry about it :hugs: you like a challenge so have a go at this one :winkwink::haha:
> 
> I know you're all cheering us on but to be honest me and T are feeling very lonely around here, it's good we've got each other :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yay for some BFPs at the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> I have no idea what I will get AF, O, BFP (yeah right!) or nothing!! :dohh:
> 
> In the land of sublime oblivion eh Butterfly? :winkwink::hugs:Click to expand...

:wacko::wacko::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

there you go Jax...done! :D


----------



## LLbean

Sus09 said:


> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:

LOL they edited my signature I mean. They left Dmoms ticker but removed everything else...guess they didn't like my Scentsy picture hehehe


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> there you go Jax...done! :D

:thumbup::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:
> 
> LOL they edited my signature I mean. They left Dmoms ticker but removed everything else...guess they didn't like my Scentsy picture heheheClick to expand...

I loved it ,I like just clicking on it and going to see your lovely smile :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:
> 
> LOL they edited my signature I mean. They left Dmoms ticker but removed everything else...guess they didn't like my Scentsy picture heheheClick to expand...

Liz, it was a little large.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:
> 
> LOL they edited my signature I mean. They left Dmoms ticker but removed everything else...guess they didn't like my Scentsy picture heheheClick to expand...

Oh dear, but they did like Dmom´s ticker :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh did it link through to your scentsy site? yeah they would remove that as you are not allowed to post your own stuff unless you pay I think it is $10-20 for a year (not bad really) for advertising! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

yes it was large...I know LOL

Despie you are so sweet! I shall send you your own personal link hehehe

I am trying to get Sus and Jodie to sign up and sell the stuff too so you can order from one of them hopefully soon!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Good morning ladies! I hope you UK mum's had a wonderful day. 
Jax, wonderful job on the 2 lbs! :yipee:
Despie! Changing clothes size is wonderful!!! :happydance: 
Sus, I'm :sick: too. Last night was pretty bad. It goes in waves for sure. 
Dmom you are so stubborn :haha: 
LL your siggy was huge :haha: 
I'm hoping for more BFPs!!!!


----------



## Sus09

Yay, I am joining soon:thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> LL :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Gotta laugh... they editted your ticker :haha::nope:
> 
> LOL they edited my signature I mean. They left Dmoms ticker but removed everything else...guess they didn't like my Scentsy picture heheheClick to expand...
> 
> Liz, it was a little large.:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

My finger was hurting scrolling down the page to get to the next message :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Viking!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh did it link through to your scentsy site? yeah they would remove that as you are not allowed to post your own stuff unless you pay I think it is $10-20 for a year (not bad really) for advertising! :flower:

My Scentsy Site


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes it was large...I know LOL
> 
> Despie you are so sweet! I shall send you your own personal link hehehe
> 
> I am trying to get Sus and Jodie to sign up and sell the stuff too so you can order from one of them hopefully soon!!!!!!!

:happydance:Cool then I get bean time all day long :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes I know...and I was wondering how long it would survive...so now I know :haha:

Well I know what did it too. I posted on a thread that some admins frequent and WHAM! HAHAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

Viking ,great to see you ,sorry u have bad ms :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> yes I know...and I was wondering how long it would survive...so now I know :haha:
> 
> Well I know what did it too. I posted on a thread that some admins frequent and WHAM! HAHAHAHA

Oops!


----------



## Sus09

Viking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
It is funny when I feel sick I moan as I don´t feel well, but when I don´t feel sick I worry cos I am not feeling sick.. :dohh::haha: I need a kick in the ass... Where is Despie to help me? :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes I know...and I was wondering how long it would survive...so now I know :haha:
> 
> Well I know what did it too. I posted on a thread that some admins frequent and WHAM! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Oops!Click to expand...

:rofl: it was fine. Funny they had not edited my bitching over the site being down for almost two days :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes I know...and I was wondering how long it would survive...so now I know :haha:
> 
> Well I know what did it too. I posted on a thread that some admins frequent and WHAM! HAHAHAHA

:dohh::dohh::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Viking15 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> yes I know...and I was wondering how long it would survive...so now I know :haha:
> 
> Well I know what did it too. I posted on a thread that some admins frequent and WHAM! HAHAHAHA
> 
> Oops!Click to expand...

Oh, Oh, :haha::haha: did they tell you off? or just deleted your siggy?


----------



## LLbean

they wrote on there (as my signature) that it had been edited because it was too large LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Viking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> It is funny when I feel sick I moan as I don´t feel well, but when I don´t feel sick I worry cos I am not feeling sick.. :dohh::haha: I need a kick in the ass... Where is Despie to help me? :haha::hugs::hugs:

Here I am :grr::grr::grr::gun::gun::finger::finger::trouble::grr:Sus maybe if I kick u then u will forget about the sickness as u will be so busy worrying about your sore ass :) o sorry I can't hit a pregnant lady ,xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Viking:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> It is funny when I feel sick I moan as I don´t feel well, but when I don´t feel sick I worry cos I am not feeling sick.. :dohh::haha: I need a kick in the ass... Where is Despie to help me? :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Here I am :grr::grr::grr::gun::gun::finger::finger::trouble::grr:Sus maybe if I kick then u will forget about the sickness as u will be so busy worrying about your sore ass :) o sorry I can't hit a pregnant lady ,xxxxxxxxxxxxClick to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl: I love it! well as long as I have something to worry about... :haha::dohh:

LL, OMG that is so funny, that they left a message on your signature!


----------



## Desperado167

Yep that's wot my nan used to say u would worry about having nothing to worry about :dohh::haha::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I know Sus. I have the same worries. But as soon as I'm :sick: again I'm not happy about it either. Can't win! I just wish I could poop!


----------



## LLbean

yup :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I know Sus. I have the same worries. But as soon as I'm :sick: again I'm not happy about it either. Can't win! I just wish I could poop!

:haha::haha:Omg :nope:I hate being constipated :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yeah, the pooping thing is another issue! I am the same here!:nope:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: it's getting really bad. I may be ready to plunk down some money for miralax. A friend of mine is preggers in Dallas and her doctor okayed that. So, I may be purchasing some today. I can't really eat what I should to make it happen. And my DH left the prune juice sitting out overnight the first day I bought it. :grr: I've been trying to eat dried prunes but those don't seem to be helping and they are hard to get down.


----------



## mummymurray74

Sus and viking i was the same! infact i still am the same although ive stopped worrying so much now, but i was always worrying i didnt feel sick then when i did i was moaning!!! Hehe! And the constipation thing is a nightmare, i still have it at 13 weeks, it was worse a few weeks back as i was on progesterone supposetories which was hell, shoving them up your backside too!!! I hope you both are ok other than the dreaded sickness, is it just bad nausea like mine or are you actually sick? I STILL feel sick!!!! But its a good sign!

Despie my lovely lady!!!!!! how are you doing? i see you are 11dpo, do you think you have been lucky this month? xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Not really feeling anything was gonna test tomorrow but am not sure now as I can't bear the disappointment ,on the other hand I am dying to know :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking - MELONS!!!!! :haha: Of the eating variety I mean, any kind will do water, canteloupe, honeydew, they are supposed to be much better than prunes and work like magic :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Viking - MELONS!!!!! :haha: Of the eating variety I mean, any kind will do water, canteloupe, honeydew, they are supposed to be much better than prunes and work like magic :winkwink:

Really I never knew that ,right I need to get myself a melon fruit salad :thumbup:May help get rid of that cake :haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

MM:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have not been sick at all, I just feel sick all the time. 

So, who do we have on the TWW? Despie, Jax, LL, BF... anyone else?


----------



## LLbean

well for me some spinach ALWAYS does the trick


----------



## Viking15

Jax, melon sounds nice. I will give one a try. I love honeydew when it is nice and ripe. Chilled in the fridge first. Sounds scrumptious.


----------



## Viking15

I haven't really been in a place where I can imagine eating spinach. 
MM, I haven't actually vomited yet. Just feel like I'm going to.


----------



## dachsundmom

Shitting (or lack of,) puking, and the TWW...am I missing anything else?:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Spinach is a good one, never fails!
but the thought of melons is more appealing:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Viking - MELONS!!!!! :haha: Of the eating variety I mean, any kind will do water, canteloupe, honeydew, they are supposed to be much better than prunes and work like magic :winkwink:
> 
> Really I never knew that ,right I need to get myself a melon fruit salad :thumbup:May help get rid of that cake :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

....and tast a lot nicer than prunes too! Get pooing T!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Shitting (or lack of,) puking, and the TWW...am I missing anything else?::haha::haha:Sicko ,:haha:


----------



## Sus09

dachsundmom said:


> Shitting (or lack of,) puking, and the TWW...am I missing anything else?:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

well I eat my spinach in salads or sauteed...its actually good :D


----------



## mummymurray74

Oh come on BFPs!!!! give one to all my lovely friends, im keeping everything crossed for you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Despie -:test::dust:


----------



## Sus09

I like spinach raw in salads, I am not so keen on them when they are cooked.


----------



## Jennjenn

Viking15 said:


> :haha: it's getting really bad. I may be ready to plunk down some money for miralax. A friend of mine is preggers in Dallas and her doctor okayed that. So, I may be purchasing some today. I can't really eat what I should to make it happen. And my DH left the prune juice sitting out overnight the first day I bought it. :grr: I've been trying to eat dried prunes but those don't seem to be helping and they are hard to get down.

Viking - put them in the fridge and eat them cold. Our family loves them esp as they are super sweet and the kids really go for them. We buy the gigantic bag from Sam's club and they are gone in about 2 weeks! I only eat about 3-4 after dinner and the next morning I'm fine!


----------



## Jennjenn

Sus09 said:


> MM:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not been sick at all, I just feel sick all the time.
> 
> So, who do we have on the TWW? Despie, Jax, LL, BF... anyone else?

Sus09 - I'm in the 2WW with a yeast infection - OH JOY! :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

I was like that until I tried them in a restaurant once and I saw how they made it so I started making it at home...you can just eat so much more of them when cooked hehehe

this was olive oil with a tad of garlic...after that is golden you add the spinach, some salt, squeezed lemon juice...remove from pan and add olive oil and balsamic vinegar and sprinkle Parmesan on it...yum....may have to make some for lunch now heheehe


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Oh come on BFPs!!!! give one to all my lovely friends, im keeping everything crossed for you girls xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Despie -:test::dust:

I think I will wait till tomorrow ,I had a bit of a temp dip so there's not really any point ,if I get a rise tomorrow I will test :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

JennJenn you need your FF ticker too so we can track you!


----------



## Sus09

Oh no, a yeast infection:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yay on the TWW though, one more! :happydance: I really hope it is a great month and we get lots of good news :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I was like that until I tried them in a restaurant once and I saw how they made it so I started making it at home...you can just eat so much more of them when cooked hehehe
> 
> this was olive oil with a tad of garlic...after that is golden you add the spinach, some salt, squeezed lemon juice...remove from pan and add olive oil and balsamic vinegar and sprinkle Parmesan on it...yum....may have to make some for lunch now heheehe

I had poached salmon with mushroom and garlic linguine ,it was yum I feel filled up and am just eating fruit salad for dinner and fat free yoghurts hugs:


----------



## Sus09

LLbean said:


> I was like that until I tried them in a restaurant once and I saw how they made it so I started making it at home...you can just eat so much more of them when cooked hehehe
> 
> this was olive oil with a tad of garlic...after that is golden you add the spinach, some salt, squeezed lemon juice...remove from pan and add olive oil and balsamic vinegar and sprinkle Parmesan on it...yum....may have to make some for lunch now heheehe

Actually it sounds simple and good :thumbup: I got to try that recipe!


----------



## Jennjenn

Despie that sounds so good and it is healthy!


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I was like that until I tried them in a restaurant once and I saw how they made it so I started making it at home...you can just eat so much more of them when cooked hehehe
> 
> this was olive oil with a tad of garlic...after that is golden you add the spinach, some salt, squeezed lemon juice...remove from pan and add olive oil and balsamic vinegar and sprinkle Parmesan on it...yum....may have to make some for lunch now heheehe
> 
> I had poached salmon with mushroom and garlic linguine ,it was yum I feel filled up and am just eating fruit salad for dinner and fat free yoghurts hugs:Click to expand...

Despie that sounds lovely its making me hungry! I will check on the testing tomorrow then, good luck! xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

MM, your scan looks like a gummy bear! So cute!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Despie that sounds so good and it is healthy!

It is ,:thumbup:,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Isn't chocolate supposed to be a laxative? :thumbup::haha:


----------



## mummymurray74

Viking15 said:


> MM, your scan looks like a gummy bear! So cute!!!!

He he!!!!! Thanks viking! Have my 13weeks scan on wednesday hopefully be able to update with another picture of my little gummy bear!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Isn't chocolate supposed to be a laxative? :thumbup::haha:

I think if it's more than 70% cocoa :thumbup:No chocolate for me till after lent :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I use to drink decaf coffee in the morning and never had any problems in the stuck poo department. Looks like everyone chattin up a storm...


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!!

I am still trying to catch up on my reading. I hope you all had a wonderful weekend :hugs: I didn't know mother's day was yesterday for some of you, so *HAPPY MOTHERS DAY BEAUTIFUL LADIES!! *I hope you had a wonderful day.
Oh my, I have missed a lot: where did Suma go? what happened?:shrug: I have to read her journal I guess...; love your dh garnet! lol:haha:; despie, your presents were lovely!! :flower: and that poem made me cry; Missy wasn't behaving on mothers day :nope: huh?; LL, thanks for posting on Jodes! I am so happy for her!!!! :cloud9: please say hello to her!!!:happydance:; Jax: congrats on the 2 lb!! that is awesome!:thumbup:... who else have I missed? hmm I am still reading so I will catch up...
love you all wonderful ladies!! :hugs:

AFM I went for a blood test this morning and the nurse clarified that what is low is my HCG hormone level :cry: so we'll see how today's numbers are. Fingers crossed!!! As of Friday my HCG was 18, which could be as low as 5 but they want to see it progressing. I hope so .... I am so worried becasue I started spotting yesterday evening and today too :cry: results to come back this afternoon...


----------



## Desperado167

I have lit my special candle for u sweetheart and pray the numbers rise ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Fingers crossed WanaBe Mom! Gosh I was going to shorten it but it didn't look good as
WanaBM. Since we've been talking about BM lately. Hope you are okay. :hugs::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I am shortening it...W, it's ok if the number is low , as long as it's rising properly. I have everyting Fx'd for you!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Wana b, big hugs and a dust shower coming your way....

:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

W - also sending some :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## wana b a mom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: not good news here... nurse just called... levels dropped to 5 :cry::cry::cry::cry: so this isn't going well. I have an appointment with FS tomorrow and another blood test on Wednesday. This sucks.... I was so close, now I just feel terribly sad... :cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw wana b, I'm so sorry :cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

So sorry Wana.... :cry::cry::cry:....:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh damn!:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O no :cry::cry::cry:I am really heartbroken for you right now :cry::cry::cry:Life is just so unfair ,please know we are all thinking of you And your oh ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you all!! :hugs: you all are wonderful friends to have in such times... 
I am grateful to have you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thank you all!! :hugs: you all are wonderful friends to have in such times...
> I am grateful to have you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:

We feel blessed to have you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Again i Am so sorry :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: not good news here... nurse just called... levels dropped to 5 :cry::cry::cry::cry: so this isn't going well. I have an appointment with FS tomorrow and another blood test on Wednesday. This sucks.... I was so close, now I just feel terribly sad... :cry::cry::cry::cry::sad2::sad2::sad2::sad2:

Oh Crap!:dohh::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone!!

Been away but will be more present in the future (you guys really are my sanity) Have to run now but wanted to touch base before I left work (I am going to lock myself in the bathroom at home and try to catch up with bnb:haha:) thanks for the suggestion despie! I have been so scatter brained it never occured to me there is always a way to get your bnb in:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: and babydust:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

wana b so so sorry:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone!!
> 
> Been away but will be more present in the future (you guys really are my sanity) Have to run now but wanted to touch base before I left work (I am going to lock myself in the bathroom at home and try to catch up with bnb:haha:) thanks for the suggestion despie! I have been so scatter brained it never occured to me there is always a way to get your bnb in:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and babydust:dust::dust::dust:

:loo: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone!!
> 
> Been away but will be more present in the future (you guys really are my sanity) Have to run now but wanted to touch base before I left work (I am going to lock myself in the bathroom at home and try to catch up with bnb:haha:) thanks for the suggestion despie! I have been so scatter brained it never occured to me there is always a way to get your bnb in:haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: and babydust:dust::dust::dust:

The bathroom always works for me esp wen I run the water and pretend to be having a Bath or shower :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:nope: Oh Wanna B....no words honey :cry:

The good news is you know you can get pregnant...That was me in July, almost exactly...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :nope: Oh Wanna B....no words honey :cry:
> 
> The good news is you know you can get pregnant...That was me in July, almost exactly...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sus09 said:


> MM:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I have not been sick at all, I just feel sick all the time.
> 
> So, who do we have on the TWW? Despie, Jax, LL, BF... anyone else?

Me but I don't usually count myself


----------



## Milty

:hugs:Wanna


----------



## keekeesaurus

Wana b :hugs::hugs::hugs:. So sorry sweetie :cry:.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well it's a bfn for me ,the test is stark white so nothing at all ,no point in crying about it as its not gonna change anything but yea I am disappointed ,still doing my healthy eating and u never know maybe a bit more weight loss will bring about my bfp next month ,getting weighed tomorrow but with the big loss last week and mothers day am gonna be happy with a pound :haha:Happy Tuesday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: T


----------



## Jax41

Morning T :hugs: don't forget as long as you lose it's going in the right direction. DH came home last night (well staggered really) and wanted to order chinese, fortunately they were closed - phew! I made chilli instead and had mine with a jacket spud instead of rice :smug: how righteous am I?

Wana b, I'm so sorry for you hun :cry: :hugs:

Peanutpup! :happydance: Nice to see you back here with us :thumbup::hugs:

Butterfly, how's the sale/buying on the houses going?

x:hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

Good girl jax ,I have been doing that for four weeks now and am starting to get tired of it :dohh:My new favourite snack is a snack a jack ,rice and corn cake ,51 calories and they are yum ,dh got me them yesterday :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hmmmm nice, think I may go get some too....:thumbup: I'm not too bad with loads of fruit and veg to be honest I like them a lot but I must admit I'm getting a bit sick of a side salad to fill me up with every dinner :haha: I made myself a load of low cal jelly and chopped up some strawberries to put in it - what a kid :haha:

You okay with the BFN? Although you got a temp rise this morning didn't you???? Mines heading south so I'll be there with you by the weekend buddy, not feeling anything so.......like I said good job we got each other :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Wana b i am truly sorry, i mean that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Despie.... I want to cry for you!!!!! But what a lovely attitude you have, you are an inspiration! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax well done with the chilli :thumbup:

Am panicking a bit this morning about the house situation. I jsut looked on Rightmove and there are 3 houses on there that are identical to mine and 1 is the same price but 2 are much cheaper so if the buyer sees that maybe he will pull out :dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Morning Lovely Ladies,
There too many for my old brain to list but Good Morning. Today is my 8th Anniversay to the ole Ball n chain... (Hee Hee). He has to work today and will be busy all week. He did tell me yesterday that the move might be moved up to June 15th instead of July 15th. How did I know that was going to happen. He still hasn't got it in his mind that time goes fast and there are tons of things to do. Sorry Despie about BFN. Hopefully soon you will see one. My friend got a BFP after losing 20 pounds and she was in her early 40's. Talk to you all later gotta take little man to Dentist this morning...


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax well done with the chilli :thumbup:
> 
> Am panicking a bit this morning about the house situation. I jsut looked on Rightmove and there are 3 houses on there that are identical to mine and 1 is the same price but 2 are much cheaper so if the buyer sees that maybe he will pull out :dohh:

Ahh, yes, ummm....I can understand your anxiety, BUT you don't know what state the cheaper one's are in and the aspects might not be as good either. It'll be fine Butterfly, how far have you got with the transaction? Couldn't believe it when B said it only takes 3 weeks over there :shock:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Morning Lovely Ladies,
> There too many for my old brain to list but Good Morning. Today is my 8th Anniversay to the ole Ball n chain... (Hee Hee). He has to work today and will be busy all week. He did tell me yesterday that the move might be moved up to June 15th instead of July 15th. How did I know that was going to happen. He still hasn't got it in his mind that time goes fast and there are tons of things to do. Sorry Despie about BFN. Hopefully soon you will see one. My friend got a BFP after losing 20 pounds and she was in her early 40's. Talk to you all later gotta take little man to Dentist this morning...

Morning Garnet, Happy Anniversary!!! :happydance: Good luck with little man at the Dentist! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Jax well done with the chilli :thumbup:
> 
> Am panicking a bit this morning about the house situation. I jsut looked on Rightmove and there are 3 houses on there that are identical to mine and 1 is the same price but 2 are much cheaper so if the buyer sees that maybe he will pull out :dohh:
> 
> Ahh, yes, ummm....I can understand your anxiety, BUT you don't know what state the cheaper one's are in and the aspects might not be as good either. It'll be fine Butterfly, how far have you got with the transaction? Couldn't believe it when B said it only takes 3 weeks over there :shock:Click to expand...

yeah shame it doesn't take 3 weeks here or I might be a third of the way by now lol! unfortunately there are lots of internal pics of the other ones and they look fine lol! I'll just have to keep my fingers crossed he doesn't go looking! Haven't got very far just exchanged solicitors details etc so far so easy to pull out :dohh:

Morning Garnet :hi: Happy Anniversary! :flower:

feeling like AF may be on it's way this morning and given I have no idea when it might turn up I guess I need to be prepared for it at any time! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wedding::cake::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

BF - keep fingers crossed. Hopefully your house is nicer on the inside. Some people just want everything already done! I'd like to paint my shutters this weekend, but I know I should rake all of the leaves and trim the hedges before I move on to the next project!


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon ladies ,woke up with an awful cold .my dd has it too so am taking her to the docs as she has her op next week and can't be sick or else they won't do it ,oh still after a bit of sexy time and he's not getting it :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies

T sorry about the BFN but keep on going and it will happen!
Garnet...Happy Anniversary!!!
BF...as someone who is actively looking for a new house (yes they agreed on the house I liked and it is officially done today) I can tell you that pictures mean nothing...they may not pass inspection so, don't fret!
Hi Jax, Dmom, and everyone else too!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Morning Lovely Ladies,
> There too many for my old brain to list but Good Morning. Today is my 8th Anniversay to the ole Ball n chain... (Hee Hee). He has to work today and will be busy all week. He did tell me yesterday that the move might be moved up to June 15th instead of July 15th. How did I know that was going to happen. He still hasn't got it in his mind that time goes fast and there are tons of things to do. Sorry Despie about BFN. Hopefully soon you will see one. My friend got a BFP after losing 20 pounds and she was in her early 40's. Talk to you all later gotta take little man to Dentist this morning...

Thanks babes and happy anniversary :flower:,yea am trying to concentrate on the weight loss now u never know I should have lost 21 pound by my next o as I have already lost eleven :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Wana b i am truly sorry, i mean that xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Despie.... I want to cry for you!!!!! But what a lovely attitude you have, you are an inspiration! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw bless you babes ,isn't it your scan today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax bf jenn g b llbean :flower::hi::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Despie - LL is going to help me with my ticker so you can track my 2ww....but here's the kicker FF says I haven't ovulated!


----------



## Jax41

T, not another cold! Poor old you, hope DD gets fixed soon so she can have her op :hugs:

Where have you been all day? :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Ladies! 
Garnet, happy anniversary! 
Despie, I'm sorry you have a cold. I'm worried I might be coming up the same shortly as my DH is sick. He keeps saying it is allergies. Lord I hope so. I hope you and dd feel better fast. 
BF, I'm sorry you are anxious about the sale. It is so nerve wracking! Over here it is such a buyer's market right now. It doesn't seem right that someone can put in an offer and just walk away though. Isn't there usually a good faith downpayment or something like that. I vaguely remember having to fork out a grand for our first house. It's been awhile. I know you can walk away from a bad inspection though so maybe I'm clueless. I have only bought two houses. Neither has been a very fun experience. 
LL, does this mean you are putting an offer in?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, not another cold! Poor old you, hope DD gets fixed soon so she can have her op :hugs:
> 
> Where have you been all day? :shrug:

Cleaned all my windows inside and out ,did all my laundry and took my friends ds to an indoor play area for a few hours then had a coffee in starbucks and home :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Despie - LL is going to help me with my ticker so you can track my 2ww....but here's the kicker FF says I haven't ovulated!

:thumbup:Am sure ff has got it wrong ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, not another cold! Poor old you, hope DD gets fixed soon so she can have her op :hugs:
> 
> Where have you been all day? :shrug:
> 
> Cleaned all my windows inside and out ,did all my laundry and took my friends ds to an indoor play area for a few hours then had a coffee in starbucks and home :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Blimey, I'm tired reading all of that :sleep: my windows get done on the outside (by the windowcleaner!!!) but inside, once a year when I spring clean, if they're lucky!

I'm trying to keep my head down at work at the mo, it's end of term fever and everyone is dumping work left, right and centre, fortunately nothings stuck on me yet :thumbup: God I hope that doesn't mean I get it all in the last week and then I'm here til all hours trying to get it all done, that's so unfair :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've never cleaned my windows, from the outside.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, not another cold! Poor old you, hope DD gets fixed soon so she can have her op :hugs:
> 
> Where have you been all day? :shrug:
> 
> Cleaned all my windows inside and out ,did all my laundry and took my friends ds to an indoor play area for a few hours then had a coffee in starbucks and home :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey, I'm tired reading all of that :sleep: my windows get done on the outside (by the windowcleaner!!!) but inside, once a year when I spring clean, if they're lucky!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my head down at work at the mo, it's end of term fever and everyone is dumping work left, right and centre, fortunately nothings stuck on me yet :thumbup: God I hope that doesn't mean I get it all in the last week and them I'm here til all hours trying to get it all done, that's so unfair :nope:Click to expand...

:haha:If they dump any on you jax just throw it at someone else :thumbup:Am trying to keep active for my weigh in tomorrow :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I've never cleaned my windows, from the outside.:blush:

:haha::haha:I love cleaning windows :wacko:It's about the only thing I do enjoy doing :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, not another cold! Poor old you, hope DD gets fixed soon so she can have her op :hugs:
> 
> Where have you been all day? :shrug:
> 
> Cleaned all my windows inside and out ,did all my laundry and took my friends ds to an indoor play area for a few hours then had a coffee in starbucks and home :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Blimey, I'm tired reading all of that :sleep: my windows get done on the outside (by the windowcleaner!!!) but inside, once a year when I spring clean, if they're lucky!
> 
> I'm trying to keep my head down at work at the mo, it's end of term fever and everyone is dumping work left, right and centre, fortunately nothings stuck on me yet :thumbup: God I hope that doesn't mean I get it all in the last week and them I'm here til all hours trying to get it all done, that's so unfair :nope:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:If they dump any on you jax just throw it at someone else :thumbup:Am trying to keep active for my weigh in tomorrow :dohh:Click to expand...

Stick on GaGa and get dancin'! :fool::juggle:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I've never cleaned my windows, from the outside.:blush:

Me neither, I don't lose any sleep over it :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I've never cleaned my windows, from the outside.:blush:
> 
> Me neither, I don't lose any sleep over it :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Do u have a window cleaner b ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Not really a window cleaner...just N!:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
How do you clean the outside. You must have a 1 story house?? I have 2 story house with catheral ceilings. Ain't no way my ass is getting up there. I do have to clean the front and back doors all the time cause I get the little kids peering in our house through the glass window. I hate the window on the side of your front door. People can look into your house then. Oh well won't be here much longer...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie,
> How do you clean the outside. You must have a 1 story house?? I have 2 story house with catheral ceilings. Ain't no way my ass is getting up there. I do have to clean the front and back doors all the time cause I get the little kids peering in our house through the glass window. I hate the window on the side of your front door. People can look into your house then. Oh well won't be here much longer...

I have a brush with an extender attached to it and I put a cloth round it for the top windows :thumbup:I used to have a window cleaner but he was doing a shit job in two minutes and charged me six quid so I told him to sling his hook:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Not really a window cleaner...just N!:haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

'Sling his hook?':haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> 'Sling his hook?':haha:

Yea basically means to phuck off :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Desperado167 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Hey Despie - LL is going to help me with my ticker so you can track my 2ww....but here's the kicker FF says I haven't ovulated!
> 
> :thumbup:Am sure ff has got it wrong ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes Brooke and I think I ovulated on CD 12...but I had a yeast infection right after that so I was not able to track CM...I think that is what threw FF off.


----------



## Butterfly67

yeah jennjenn I think if you changed one of the W to an E you could get a cheat O date :haha:

I have done pretty much nothing all day (apart from a bit of :iron:) - am in one of those really bored moods this week but I can't be arsed to do anything :growlmad:

Viking, no deposit needed here until about 2 weeks before completion so you can pretty much pull out at any time before that :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jen. It def looks like u O on cd16 :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jenn, I'm envious you have LOADS of pretty colours on your chart :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Hi Ladies!
> Garnet, happy anniversary!
> Despie, I'm sorry you have a cold. I'm worried I might be coming up the same shortly as my DH is sick. He keeps saying it is allergies. Lord I hope so. I hope you and dd feel better fast.
> BF, I'm sorry you are anxious about the sale. It is so nerve wracking! Over here it is such a buyer's market right now. It doesn't seem right that someone can put in an offer and just walk away though. Isn't there usually a good faith downpayment or something like that. I vaguely remember having to fork out a grand for our first house. It's been awhile. I know you can walk away from a bad inspection though so maybe I'm clueless. I have only bought two houses. Neither has been a very fun experience.
> LL, does this mean you are putting an offer in?

We did that time but someone beat us to the punch so...looking again...sigh


----------



## Jax41

Right, I'm off to rub a few backs, have a nice evening girls, laters :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Jax41 said:


> Jenn, I'm envious you have LOADS of pretty colours on your chart :flower:[/QUOTE
> 
> Thanks...I put in the yeast infection because I couldn't track CM...too much gunk going on down there.


----------



## Jennjenn

Desperado167 said:


> Jen. It def looks like u O on cd16 :thumbup::hugs:

It is possible, but I don't think likely, all previous pre-O temps (last 15 months) are about 97.5 or below. Also when I get the +OPK I usually have my temp spike the next morning. So I think I caught the LH surge at it's end and my temp spike was early that morning.


----------



## keekeesaurus

:hi: and big :hugs: y'all!
I just did a naughty and ate 3 chocolate digestives :blush:.


----------



## Garnet

keekeesaurus said:


> :hi: and big :hugs: y'all!
> I just did a naughty and ate 3 chocolate digestives :blush:.

I'm sorry is that Ex lax?? You know they have chocolate flavor:wacko::dohh:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Garnet said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> :hi: and big :hugs: y'all!
> I just did a naughty and ate 3 chocolate digestives :blush:.
> 
> I'm sorry is that Ex lax?? You know they have chocolate flavor:wacko::dohh:Click to expand...

No, not Ex Lax! Something a lot yummier :thumbup:. The digestive bit is confusing I know :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, don't feel badly...I thought the same thing! I would read thread about women eating things and feeling badly...then saying they finished the meal with some 'digestives.'

Bulimia is all I could think of....:blush::haha:


----------



## Natsby

HI Ladies, I´ve been trying to catch up with how everyone is doing, makes for a lot of reading. Despie sorry to hear you´ve got a cold. Is everyone seeing some signs of spring where they are? Here we have the first rain for months and it is pouring down. Good for my onions though!
Mm digestives yummy!


----------



## cebethel

Thinking about it now. I think the choc digestives taste like choc covered graham crackers. Yummmm


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Eva and nats ,great to see u both here ,I want a chocolate digestive now :haha:Still really loaded with the cold and night times are awful but don't feel so bad during the day :thumbup:How's things for you ladies?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## cebethel

Loaded with a bronchial infection myself. Being sick is a total *******! lol

I made chocolate chip banana oatmeal cookies tonight, they smell delicious. I could easily stuff them all in my face :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

cebethel said:


> Loaded with a bronchial infection myself. Being sick is a total *******! lol
> 
> I made chocolate chip banana oatmeal cookies tonight, they smell delicious. I could easily stuff them all in my face :haha:

That's just the way my cold is going ,right into my chest :growlmad:Eva u are allowed to stuff all the cookies into your face :haha:You only have for weeks left ,omg that's crazy ,have u put on much weight?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning Everyone Wow my temp has dropped big time ,looks like af is imminent ,well I lost a pound and a half ,not really great but that's 12 and a half pounds in four weeks and I bet if af wasn't due I would have lost more but I will take it and be happy :happydance::happydance::happydance:Next week will be my first stone :thumbup:Dd got an antibiotic at the docs and feels much better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:thumbup: morning i want tea and biscuits now. Hows the weight loss and healthy eating going ?


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :thumbup: morning i want tea and biscuits now. Hows the weight loss and healthy eating going ?

Dylis :flower:We must have posted at the same time :haha:Yea I lost another pound and a half :thumbup:Did u get your smiley face ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No smiley face:nope::nope: not sure if really late or I missed it, normally 2 days in a row. I've also gained a cold now so not helping. 

:thumbup: on nearly a stone, have you dropped a dress size yet


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No smiley face:nope::nope: not sure if really late or I missed it, normally 2 days in a row. I've also gained a cold now so not helping.
> 
> :thumbup: on nearly a stone, have you dropped a dress size yet

I don't wear dresses :haha:But yes I have went down a jean size :haha:Awk sorry u missed your surge ,I really hate that ,I am very obsessive about catching mine ,there seems to be a Lot of colds and coughs going around :nope:Hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning! :hi:

T, well done on the weight loss :happydance: and :growlmad: for the temp drop :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You have nearly lost a stone that's awesome!
Sorry you're feeling crappy though, hope you feel better soon sweetie!

Nats, good to see you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Cebethel, sorry you're poorly but I'm sure those yummy sounding cookies will make you feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs:.

Dilys :hugs::hugs::hugs: for missing your surge. I miss mine nearly every cycle :dohh::blush::haha:. 

:hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning! :hi:
> 
> T, well done on the weight loss :happydance: and :growlmad: for the temp drop :hugs::hugs::hugs:. You have nearly lost a stone that's awesome!
> Sorry you're feeling crappy though, hope you feel better soon sweetie!
> 
> Nats, good to see you! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Cebethel, sorry you're poorly but I'm sure those yummy sounding cookies will make you feel better :hugs::hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Dilys :hugs::hugs::hugs: for missing your surge. I miss mine nearly every cycle :dohh::blush::haha:.
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: for everyone!

Keeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:Hello lovely lady ,hope your oh was a good boy last night :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Thermometer on order for next month.. could be late on cd15 so maybe today I hope so oh thinks it's Christmas all this bd..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Thermometer on order for next month.. could be late on cd15 so maybe today I hope so oh thinks it's Christmas all this bd..

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Hope u get that smiley soon lovely :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

Eva I need some of those cookies :munch:

Nats good to see you :hugs:

T sorry the cold is being annoying but well done on the weight loss :happydance:

Dylis at least you will be covered with all the BDing :thumbup:

Keeks :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

OMG Hi everyone! Eva, good to see you! I can't believe it is almost time! Amazing! 
Natsby, everything going ok? How are you feeling? 
Despie, I'm sorry you are still feeling so awful. But excellent work on the forward progress:thumbup: 
Good luck catching your surges. I don't have any advice except POAS often :winkwink: Once I figured out when my should happen I had better luck. I panicked about it for awhile. 
We took Zoey to the dog beach again yesterday. I'm a little sunburned. Oops. I didn't put on any sunscreen because I sat in the shade until it was time to bathe her and go home. It's not a bad burn, but I learned from it and will start wearing sunscreen again. I didn't think the sun was strong enough this time of year. I was wrong.


----------



## Desperado167

Really bad af pains so am heading out to get the wellman and well woman vits for me and oh to start ,am also taking the soy again this cycle but am upping my dose a bit as I took a small amount last month so it's gonna be 50 75 100 150 150 and 200 ,:thumbup:Am feeling great today :wacko:So just bathed all my bunnies and blew dried their fur then cleaned their hutches ,then had a Lovely shower with my spearmint soap bar from lush an put on my new smaller size jeans which fit like a glove ,:thumbup:talk laters ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: my dd is off so we are heading out on our own to get her her Easter clothes while her younger siblings are at school ,should be fun :haha:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Have fun with your DD & well done on the weight loss...:hugs:

Eva.....please send me some cookies...ok.....thanks...:winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

I just read that wrong and thought you said the bunnies had a nice shower with the spearmint lush bar :rofl::haha::haha: although it does sound like they were pampered anyway with a nice blow dry lol :haha: :hugs: :bunny:


----------



## Garnet

Oh neat! Wow Eva is about to pop in about 2-3 weeks. Nastby is doing good too. That is great Despie! A whole pound and 1/2. You are doing wonderful. Keep up the good work. I lost about 1 pound. I'm starting Soy Thursday. I finished the antibotics for my UTI and thankfully it worked. Gotta take my daughter to the Dentist today. Hope everyone is doing great. Good Morning....


----------



## Milty

Good morning all


----------



## Jax41

Morning Milty :hi:

T :growlmad: I know you're sick but I'm gonna get so mad with you, A POUND AND A HALF IS GOOD!!!!!!!! If you do that again this week you've lost a whole stone, stop beating yourself up over small losses it's all going in the right direction and the proof is in the jeans fit :happydance::happydance: Sorry, you know I love you really :hugs: Blowdried bunnies made me chuckle :haha:

Nats, good to hear things are jogging along okay with you :flower: it feels very spring like here today, although I've still got my 60D tights, long boots and polo neck on - the mornings are cold!

Garnet, well done for losing that pound :thumbup: Another trip to the Dentist today? They'll be reserving you a chair in the waiting room :haha:

Butterfly, Viking, Indigo, Eva (nice to see you!), Dilys, Keeks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you tell her Jax! Despie that is GREAT...you are still losing!

Nats great to see you 
Eva...almost there!

OH Despie meant to ask...did your daughter finally have her tonsils removed? Maybe I missed it

HI EVERYONE!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax do u really wear a polo neck :haha:Llbean my dd gets her tonsils out on the 30 th ,morning indigo ,:flower:Viking ,am jealous u have sunburn ,:hugs:G ,looks like we will both be starting the soy together :kiss:Bf I do pamper my bunnies but they are lovely apart from the youngest that bite me :haha::hugs:Hi Milty :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!!!! :hi: Happy Spring!! :flower::flower::flower:

Despie, congrats on that weight loss! smaller size new jeans, how cool is that!! keep up the good job! :happydance: how are you feeling? I hope the cold and AF pains have subsided.:hugs::hugs::hugs:

DH and I are forced to take this month off TTC since I took my varicella shot yesterday and we cannot conceive within a month. Next month/cycle, depending on insurance approval, we'll do our first round of IVF. I am excited, yet scared :argh:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!!!! :hi: Happy Spring!! :flower::flower::flower:
> 
> Despie, congrats on that weight loss! smaller size new jeans, how cool is that!! keep up the good job! :happydance: how are you feeling? I hope the cold and AF pains have subsided.:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> DH and I are forced to take this month off TTC since I took my varicella shot yesterday and we cannot conceive within a month. Next month/cycle, depending on insurance approval, we'll do our first round of IVF. I am excited, yet scared :argh:

Don't be scared lovely ,we will all be here to support u every step of the way and llbean has already been thru ivf and will be a wonderful help for you ,loads of help and advice on here for sure ,hope u feel a tiny bit better today ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

IVF is really not as bad as it sounds, I promise!


----------



## Jax41

Just the injections :wacko: 

Wana b, you'll be fine and you'll have your little :baby: in your arms soon xXx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax do u really wear a polo neck :haha:
> 
> 
> Yep, wasso funny about that then :shrug: It's f**ing freezing where I sit in the office, one side I have my back to the hatch and the other right by the door to the main corridor which is open about 50 million times a day. If anyone opens a window opposite me they are dead :gun: Got the picture? :haha:Click to expand...


----------



## Viking15

Jax, what's a hatch?


----------



## wana b a mom

Jax41 said:


> Just the injections :wacko:

:haha::haha::haha: that's exactly what I'm talking about! :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Watch out for Jax today!!! Yay for WBM, you will do fine. It will be worth it in the end... Also someone sent me a PM saying that I have the most beautiful baby in my avatar and she loved the ideal that I put her in a Mermaid outfit. I told her thank you but I borrowed the picture from the internet..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax, what's a hatch?

It's a hole in the wall. Over here people used to have them between their kitchen and dining rooms to pass food through, we use the same principle but to keep the kids out :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

wana b a mom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Just the injections :wacko:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha: that's exactly what I'm talking about! :haha:Click to expand...

I would be the same hun! In fact LL sent me a picture of her needle, God I nearly hit the deck.....bang :dohh:


----------



## LLbean

its not that bad ladies, I promise


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax do u really wear a polo neck :haha:
> 
> 
> Yep, wasso funny about that then :shrug: It's f**ing freezing where I sit in the office, one side I have my back to the hatch and the other right by the door to the main corridor which is open about 50 million times a day. If anyone opens a window opposite me they are dead :gun: Got the picture? :haha:
> 
> :argh::argh::argh::holly::holly:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Watch out for Jax today!!! Yay for WBM, you will do fine. It will be worth it in the end... Also someone sent me a PM saying that I have the most beautiful baby in my avatar and she loved the ideal that I put her in a Mermaid outfit. I told her thank you but I borrowed the picture from the internet..:thumbup::thumbup:

Aw bless :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax do u really wear a polo neck :haha:
> 
> 
> Yep, wasso funny about that then :shrug: It's f**ing freezing where I sit in the office, one side I have my back to the hatch and the other right by the door to the main corridor which is open about 50 million times a day. If anyone opens a window opposite me they are dead :gun: Got the picture? :haha:
> 
> :argh::argh::argh::holly::holly:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...Click to expand...


----------



## Milty

Just think of those needles as prep for the really big one during labor


----------



## Milty

Oh wanna does this mean IVF will have you timed perfectly to have a little one on Jan. 1st


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh wanna does this mean IVF will have you timed perfectly to have a little one on Jan. 1st

O wouldn't that be just perfect :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Not really! can you imagine celebrating birthdays around the holidays... poor thing... 
Yes Milty... preparing for labor pains I guess! :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.

I'll take any timeframe I can get :winkwink::flower:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.
> 
> I'll take any timeframe I can get :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Yes for you anytime frame soon would be great   :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.
> 
> I'll take any timeframe I can get :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes for you anytime frame soon would be great   :flower:Click to expand...

of course!!!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Just think of those needles as prep for the really big one during labor

Yup and I was begging for that one, my pain tolerance isn't that high gimme me drugs was my motto while giving birth.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.
> 
> I'll take any timeframe I can get :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...

Me too ,I will give birth on Xmas day with quads on live tv with -out any drugs if it means a :baby::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I have been away for few days, been a bit under the weather. Feeling a bit better today. 

T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Wana b. I just read your news :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the others, I am going to read the thread now to catch up with what has been going on this week :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Won't be on much this morning ,heading to the orthodontist in ballymeena ,takes me two hours there and back :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.
> 
> I'll take any timeframe I can get :winkwink::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too ,I will give birth on Xmas day with quads on live tv with -out any drugs if it means a :baby::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: T you crack me up!

:hi: hi Sus hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi BF :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Feeling a bit better today. I read the situation with your house, any news? I do hope the sale goes through smoothly for you.


----------



## Butterfly67

No news as yet. I'm just hanging on and waiting :coffee:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Just think of those needles as prep for the really big one during labor

:shock::shock::shock: OMG, I'm out, I couldn't imgine having one of those things stuck in the back of your hand either......BANG!


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Well anyone getting preggers in April will be having the baby in December timeframe.

Yep, our last chance for a 2012 baby girls :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Won't be on much this morning ,heading to the orthodontist in ballymeena ,takes me two hours there and back :growlmad::hugs:

:nope: T can't you find anyone nearer? Travel safely :kiss:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Morning,

Well never let it be said I'm not getting into this temping lark :haha: My temp is the same today as it was yesterday so with AF due on Sunday I guess if it takes a nosedive tomorrow I know she'll be round the corner, if not I might even get to POAS :thumbup: :happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I have been away for few days, been a bit under the weather. Feeling a bit better today.
> 
> T, :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Wana b. I just read your news :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BIG :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: to all the others, I am going to read the thread now to catch up with what has been going on this week :thumbup:

Glad you are feeling better!!:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dmom like your newest avatar!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, how did everyone do at the dentist?:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Safe travels Despie! You'll be back by the time we wake up in the Eastern shore...


----------



## Milty

This seems to be the dentist week...I took my son on Monday


----------



## Desperado167

Am back :sleep:Bloody hell I hate the drive ,we can't get anywhere nearer jax ,there's a waiting list in Belfast for two and a Half years but hopefully two more apts then we are done for a while .got my well man and well woman ,they are on offer for buy one get one half price :thumbup:Also got coconut and pineapple juice ,it was disgusting :haha:And some well woman drink with pomegranate and cranberry juice ,hope it taste better ,morning everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, pomegrante juice can be very tart...I can only drink it in a blend...like with vodka.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Am back :sleep:Bloody hell I hate the drive ,we can't get anywhere nearer jax ,there's a waiting list in Belfast for two and a Half years but hopefully two more apts then we are done for a while .got my well man and well woman ,they are on offer for buy one get one half price :thumbup:Also got coconut and pineapple juice ,it was disgusting :haha:And some well woman drink with pomegranate and cranberry juice ,hope it taste better ,morning everyone :flower::hugs::hugs:

D'you mix the pineapple and coconut together? What's it supposed to do for you?????


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> T, pomegrante juice can be very tart...I can only drink it in a blend...like with vodka.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Still cracks me up when you got that BFP with diet coke :rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????

Nope ,we will see wot tomorrow brings :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Lots of charts are looking good:dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????
> 
> Nope ,we will see wot tomorrow brings :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Huh? Are you feeling alright? :shrug::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie, fxd :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????
> 
> Nope ,we will see wot tomorrow brings :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Are you feeling alright? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...

Am really not feeling anything ,have no symptoms at all and really can't be assed in wasting another test ,i just don't see the point ,am I acting weirdly ?i am usually a Poas freak :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

FXed ladies....:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????
> 
> Nope ,we will see wot tomorrow brings :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Are you feeling alright? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Am really not feeling anything ,have no symptoms at all and really can't be assed in wasting another test ,i just don't see the point ,am I acting weirdly ?i am usually a Poas freak :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Weirdo :wacko: that's why I was checking :haha: I know this has been said before but judging by how our dear friends have been I'm even more convinced now that there are no preg symptoms until about 6 weeks+ so the only sign we're gonna get sad to say is a missed AF :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T! You gotta temp rise have you POAS?????????
> 
> Nope ,we will see wot tomorrow brings :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Huh? Are you feeling alright? :shrug::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Am really not feeling anything ,have no symptoms at all and really can't be assed in wasting another test ,i just don't see the point ,am I acting weirdly ?i am usually a Poas freak :haha::blush::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Weirdo :wacko: that's why I was checking :haha: I know this has been said before but judging by how our dear friends have been I'm even more convinced now that there are no preg symptoms until about 6 weeks+ so the only sign we're gonna get sad to say is a missed AF :hugs: :hugs:Click to expand...

Well at lest we are in the wait together :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Yep, u 'n' me :friends:x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Yep, u 'n' me :friends:x

Love u jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Maybe that's a sign Desp


----------



## dachsundmom

As far as symptoms go, I have not had any consistent ones...aside from the sore boobs, but I think that was the progesterone. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Kidding I had zero signs with DS ...I didn't even know until I was about 8 weeks


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Maybe that's a sign Desp

I wish it were true but I know in my heart af will appear tomorrow ,she's just messing with me :haha::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Maybe that's a sign Desp
> 
> I wish it were true but I know in my heart af will appear tomorrow ,she's just messing with me :haha::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hugs Despie!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, how did everyone do at the dentist?:flower:

Splendid! No cavities= no bills! I really try to limit the kids sugar especially my daughter since she is special needs, they have to put her under to do just cavities. I try to brush their teeth twice a day too...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

One of my main sypmtoms is spell. Uhg some things just kill me when I first am pregnant and I smell something that grosses me out...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> One of my main sypmtoms is spell. Uhg some things just kill me when I first am pregnant and I smell something that grosses me out...

Garnet I am like that all the time anyway ,too much aftershave or sweat or poo have me running for the loo :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> One of my main sypmtoms is spell. Uhg some things just kill me when I first am pregnant and I smell something that grosses me out...
> 
> Garnet I am like that all the time anyway ,too much aftershave or sweat or poo have me running for the loo :haha:Click to expand...

T, good job you don't work here with me in school as it regularly smells like that being all boys :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Or if someone smelly is standing in front of me in the queue at the supermarket ,:nope:And I can't let the kids eat from the pic n mix sweeties as all the other germ infected kids have had their hands in it :dohh::hugs::hugs:My poor kids :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I still find it amazing, that you have just the one bathroom! I'd make P crap in the yard.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Who has one bathroom?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I still find it amazing, that you have just the one bathroom! I'd make P crap in the yard.:haha:

:haha::haha:Poor p ,he's a weirdo too ,he can only crap in our toilet no matter how much he needs one :haha:I swear :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Who has one bathroom?

Tracey...she has one bathroom!:nope::haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Oh my goodness with 4 kids and 2 adults?? Wow do you ever get take a shower by yourself without them bugging you... Never mind I have 4 bathrooms and my son seems to take an interest in everyone going pee or poo so I never get much privacy anyhow...


----------



## Jax41

I've only got one bathroom, but then there's only the two of us (at the moment), but I've got a little downstairs loo which I make DH poo in, upstairs is all mine :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> I've only got one bathroom, but then there's only the two of us (at the moment), but I've got a little downstairs loo which I make DH poo in, upstairs is all mine :thumbup:

Men definately need their own loo to poo! My husband is the worse!!!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I have the bathroom every day while the kids are at school so I can get a Shower in peace ,it's the morning rush that's the worse ,but that's over pretty quick :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:loo::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl: you guys crack me up!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Well I have the bathroom every day while the kids are at school so I can get a Shower in peace ,it's the morning rush that's the worse ,but that's over pretty quick :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hey that all that matters and if it works for your family that is great!:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :loo::haha::haha::haha::rofl::rofl::rofl: you guys crack me up!

Don't ask me how we started talking about toilets :haha:


----------



## Garnet

:haha::haha:We are bored and have nothing else to do!!!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :haha::haha:We are bored and have nothing else to do!!!:haha::haha:

Ok wots next then ,?have a Bit of time before I cook dinner don't know wot to make tonight ,:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I'm making chicken sandwiches with melted cheese or tuna. I have pick up my little gal and take her to her therapies today so we won't be home til about 4:30. I so proud of myself today! I got rid of 3 bags of clothes and crap, out of the house and mowed and trimmed the rest of the grass, and finally packed 3 boxes this morning for our move. Gotta to meet the gals tomorrow for breakfast at Paneras. I love their crossiants!! Yummy. Where is our LL today and Indigo???


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I'm making chicken sandwiches with melted cheese or tuna. I have pick up my little gal and take her to her therapies today so we won't be home til about 4:30. I so proud of myself today! I got rid of 3 bags of clothes and crap, out of the house and mowed and trimmed the rest of the grass, and finally packed 3 boxes this morning for our move. Gotta to meet the gals tomorrow for breakfast at Paneras. I love their crossiants!! Yummy. Where is our LL today and Indigo???

I love tuna and cheese ,thinks its gonna be pasta for us with chicken ,well done on Clearing stuff out ,I really need to get rid of some kids clothes and mine too plus recycle ,wot therapies does your dd have if u don't mind me asking babes?llbean and indigo we miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm here I'm here! Just been running around all day.

Speaking of bathrooms...in our house search the requirement is a minimum of 2 full baths and one half bath...I can't deal with just one bathroom


----------



## Indigo77

I'm here! :wave: 

My DH had to take my MIL to Urgent Care and I haven't heard from him. She is having panic attacks. I wish he would check in....


----------



## Indigo77

I was wondering if any of your first babies were early....say 37 weeks to the day? :)


----------



## LLbean

mine was a week early


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> I was wondering if any of your first babies were early....say 37 weeks to the day? :)

I made it to 35.5


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I was wondering if any of your first babies were early....say 37 weeks to the day? :)

Nope all late babies for me ,your poor mil ,I took panic attacks after my grandma died and my ds was born ,really frightening :nope:I thought I was going to die ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

What is happening at 37 weeks then Indi? :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Nope first one was late and the other three were about two weeks early...


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I'm making chicken sandwiches with melted cheese or tuna. I have pick up my little gal and take her to her therapies today so we won't be home til about 4:30. I so proud of myself today! I got rid of 3 bags of clothes and crap, out of the house and mowed and trimmed the rest of the grass, and finally packed 3 boxes this morning for our move. Gotta to meet the gals tomorrow for breakfast at Paneras. I love their crossiants!! Yummy. Where is our LL today and Indigo???
> 
> I love tuna and cheese ,thinks its gonna be pasta for us with chicken ,well done on Clearing stuff out ,I really need to get rid of some kids clothes and mine too plus recycle ,wot therapies does your dd have if u don't mind me asking babes?llbean and indigo we miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

K has occupational and physical therapy. She got sick when she was three weeks old with encephylitis menigentis (sp) unfortunatly her brain was effected but she is a happy child and loving so what more can I ask for...:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Niko is coming on June 15th....37 weeks...:winkwink:

My MIL now has a Rx and my DH brought her over to see the baby stuff.....he thought it might make her feel better...and it did...

We recieved a shipment of 400 diapers & she wanted me to open a package to see one....They look so small....big enought for maybe a doll...She got so excited by a diaper...It kind of made me a little nervous...:wacko:...& they were not even newborn size...they were size 1! 

Apparently, both her kids were late. My SIL was 9 lbs and my DH was 9 lbs 9 oz! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Niko is coming on June 15th....37 weeks...:winkwink:
> 
> My MIL now has a Rx and my DH brought her over to see the baby stuff.....he thought it might make her feel better...and it did...
> 
> We recieved a shipment of 400 diapers & she wanted me to open a package to see one....They look so small....big enought for maybe a doll...She got so excited by a diaper...It kind of made me a little nervous...:wacko:...& they were not even newborn size...they were size 1!
> 
> Apparently, both her kids were late. My SIL was 9 lbs and my DH was 9 lbs 9 oz! :wacko:

Have you arranged for a section?glad your mil is ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

No...I'm just hoping...lol...

She seemed fine when she was here...excited about the baby and enjoying her time with our pets....


----------



## Garnet

Indigo.
That is a great name. My son name is Jonathan Alexander. Gosh I'm tired today. I feel like taking a little nap but I can't cause I'll be up til 3 am with insomnia. I got that alot when I was pregnant...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> No...I'm just hoping...lol...

:growlmad::haha:U never know he could come early ,Awk bless your mil ,it's great she is excited ,I lovely baby nappies ,I buy them for my dd build a bear :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No...I'm just hoping...lol...
> 
> :growlmad::haha:U never know he could come early ,Awk bless your mil ,it's great she is excited ,I lovely baby nappies ,I buy them for my dd build a bear :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha: Do you really?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No...I'm just hoping...lol...
> 
> :growlmad::haha:U never know he could come early ,Awk bless your mil ,it's great she is excited ,I lovely baby nappies ,I buy them for my dd build a bear :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha: Do you really?Click to expand...

Yes,my two dd's have about eight build a bears between them and they all wear a nappy and get dressed for daytime and bedtime :wacko::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Niko is coming on June 15th....37 weeks...:winkwink:
> 
> My MIL now has a Rx and my DH brought her over to see the baby stuff.....he thought it might make her feel better...and it did...
> 
> We recieved a shipment of 400 diapers & she wanted me to open a package to see one....They look so small....big enought for maybe a doll...She got so excited by a diaper...It kind of made me a little nervous...:wacko:...& they were not even newborn size...they were size 1!
> 
> Apparently, both her kids were late. My SIL was 9 lbs and my DH was 9 lbs 9 oz! :wacko:

Wow those are big babies. My biggest was 7 1 oz and I'm on 4 11 and 3/4 almost 5 feet. Babies grow so fast but newborns poop and pee alot so the diapers are great...


----------



## Indigo77

I know! I panicked and called my mom. 
My brother was 7 lbs + & 7-10 days early, 
my sister & I came on her due date at under 7 lbs, 
and my other sister was 10 lbs, but she doesn't know if she was late or early because her doc was different and she only gave due month, not due date....


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies ,am heading to bed early ,have promised the girls I will sleep in their room with them tonight so we are watching a short film ,popcorn then teeth brushing then bed with 100 stuffed animals which my daughter refuses to take off the bed at night time as she says they get lonely ,:haha:Good night ,love u ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like fun T and lol at the bears with nappies on :haha:


----------



## Milty

Hehe I was 2 weeks early and 9 pounds 8 oz:dohh:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Hehe I was 2 weeks early and 9 pounds 8 oz:dohh:

Omg! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot think about labor.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

S was 6, right?


----------



## LLbean

Nite nite Despie!


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> S was 6, right?

6.2; and anything bigger might kill me. My doctor will give me a section, if I want, but I wonder if I am jumping the gun with that?:shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> S was 6, right?
> 
> 6.2; and anything bigger might kill me. My doctor will give me a section, if I want, but I wonder if I am jumping the gun with that?:shrug:Click to expand...

See how it goes first? 

This is difficult for 'planners'.


----------



## LLbean

Brooke I would not do one unless it truly is necessary... I was the only one in my hospital that did not have one the day my daughter was born and let me tell you, hearing the complaints in the recovery room were enough to scare me from ever having one. 

So much harder to heal from that (and they do cut muscle I believe) than an episiotomy. Not to mention the scar after too


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz and Indigo, logically, I know you are both correct and I should take it as it happens. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

just get an epie and you will be fine


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> just get an epie and you will be fine

:thumbup::hugs:

Milty, where are you in the adoption process?


----------



## cebethel

LLbean said:


> Brooke I would not do one unless it truly is necessary... I was the only one in my hospital that did not have one the day my daughter was born and let me tell you, hearing the complaints in the recovery room were enough to scare me from ever having one.
> 
> So much harder to heal from that (and they do cut muscle I believe) than an episiotomy. Not to mention the scar after too

Mine sucked. I even passed out while getting the epidural :blush: I think thats why I am nervous about the upcoming c section


----------



## dachsundmom

Eva, yours was an emergency though, right? This time, it's all planned out and time is on your side.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Funny you should ask...

I just had a meeting with my case worker tonight. We have decided to wait one more month to see how our sick mother is fairing. Then we will either make a decision to move on and start looking at other children or continue to wait on these three girls. 

Honestly, I think her new treatments maybe doing some good which could make the process mute or really drag it out. I just don't think with all they TTC waiting I've done and our age I really want to wait to much longer. So we will see how her results come out.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

it's all good...We are taking this slowly...


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, one day at a time.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Milty

My son just told me

son: "I'm glad I didn't grow up in the ancient times because they didn't have nothing" 

me: Oh really do you think it would be hard to go without TV?

son: "TV? No mom I'm talking the eighties! not the dinosaur times


----------



## Garnet

Well I had three natural births and one C section. My thought is Natural birth was long and difficult but recovery was quicker. C section, easy birth but longer recovery. Unfortunately with my C section, Grandma Clueless came to help (My MIL}) and didn't help at all with the cooking and cleaning so I had to get one of those belts for c section and was up doing everything within two days after I came out of the hospital..


----------



## Milty

Ouch


----------



## cebethel

Milty said:


> My son just told me
> 
> son: "I'm glad I didn't grow up in the ancient times because they didn't have nothing"
> 
> me: Oh really do you think it would be hard to go without TV?
> 
> son: "TV? No mom I'm talking the eighties! not the dinosaur times

Bwah ahahahaha dinosaur times


----------



## cebethel

dachsundmom said:


> Eva, yours was an emergency though, right? This time, it's all planned out and time is on your side.:hugs:

Yep, from the time the dr told me I had to have a c section or we could both perish, to when Austin was born was 30 mins.

I think I'm calming down over the surgery. I mean, whats worrying about it gonna do besides stress me out? Its not an emergency this time, so things will be more relaxed :thumbup:


----------



## cebethel

Garnet said:


> Well I had three natural births and one C section. My thought is Natural birth was long and difficult but recovery was quicker. C section, easy birth but longer recovery. Unfortunately with my C section, Grandma Clueless came to help (My MIL}) and didn't help at all with the cooking and cleaning so I had to get one of those belts for c section and was up doing everything within two days after I came out of the hospital..

Great job grandma clueless :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Garnet, I swear some times they "think" they help... Lord poor thing that must have hurt.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,ok weird as hell here as I am in a fantastic mood today :wacko:Af due tomorrow and bring it on baby :haha:y so I phoned my best friend and we are going out for breakfast ,it's also bloody Friday and two days of lie ins and snuggle time with my babies .am feeling in a really good place :) baby or no baby my life rocks ............love u ladies .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

We love you too, T! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
Morning everyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just a quick bob in before I have to go to work.


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> We love you too, T! :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> Morning everyone! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Just a quick bob in before I have to go to work.

Have a good day lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T:hugs:
It is great that you are in such a good mood:thumbup:
Enjoy your day! 

Morning lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Gorgeous T:hugs:
> It is great that you are in such a good mood:thumbup:
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Morning lovely ladies :flower::hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes ,u anything planned for the weekend?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Well I am having my hair chopped tomorrow, I have booked the hairdresser. My hair is oo long now and need a change. 
Today I am going food shopping and then for a walk by the sea front as the day is lovely. Other than that I don´t have anything planeed yet. 

Are you doing anything with the kids this weekend?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Well I am having my hair chopped tomorrow, I have booked the hairdresser. My hair is oo long now and need a change.
> Today I am going food shopping and then for a walk by the sea front as the day is lovely. Other than that I don´t have anything planeed yet.
> 
> Are you doing anything with the kids this weekend?

Depends on the weather but prob a forest walk park movie pizza visiting family :thumbup:O can't wait to see your hair ,am growing mine and it's a bit of a mess :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Mine is just too long and a fancy a change. I just hope I don´t regret cutting it:haha:
Yours looks lovely


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning T, keeks, Sus hope you all have a lovely day :flower:


----------



## Sus09

Morning BF:flower::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning :flower:

Sus, love your sig! Would you send us a pic of the new hair do? How did it go at the FS last night, will go check your journal and see if you've posted there....

T, man you are sounding good :coolio: :thumbup:

I've just read up on what you were all talking about last night and tell me d'you reckon labour's worse second time round 'cos you know whats coming??? :shrug:

AFM: Temp drop, I'm out AGAIN :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad: When will this ever end??? :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning UK ladies, 
It is 5:00 this mornig My hubby had to go to work early so that means Mommy can't sleep as well. Glad u feel splendid Despie. Well all that exersing and eating good is probably making you feel better. Last night was Day 5 so first nite of Soy. Next month, hubby will be gone during. O time for 5 Days so best I get it on this cycle. Don't know if I will continue or not after this cycle because I tired an d want to do other things besides being pregnant and TTC. I'm entertaining going back to work next year. Glad sus you are getting your hair cut. It will make you feel better. good morning Bf and everyone else who is starting their day. Going to breakfast with the gals an little MSN this morning.


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone

Just wanted to say thinking of you all and wishing you a wonderful weekend. Helping a friend with a garage sale today so I will be MIA most of the day.

Hugs to you all!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, only a small drop and your temps are still reasonably high so who knows... :flower: :hugs::hugs:

:hi: Hi Garnet, hope you manage to get the BFP this month :thumbup:

LL have a good day :flower:

Is another nice day here today so I should get out and do something...


----------



## dachsundmom

J, to answer your question...I think how one views a 2nd labor, depends on how the first one went.:thumbup:


M, it's 73 here today, but raining. What do you mean by nice...can you go out without a coat?


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:

:hug:

I'm ready for a nap already....:sleep:


----------



## Milty

I can't wait till tomorrow ...going hocking tomorrow


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I missed my Sons speech therapy yesterday and it's the second one I have missed in five years and they are taking me off the list ,apparently once u miss two sessions u are taken off the programme ,fuck me like :cry::cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:Bloody hell


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I missed my Sons speech therapy yesterday and it's the second one I have missed in five years and they are taking me off the list ,apparently once u miss two sessions u are taken off the programme ,fuck me like :cry::cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:Bloody hell

What! Can you appeal the decision?:growlmad::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I missed my Sons speech therapy yesterday and it's the second one I have missed in five years and they are taking me off the list ,apparently once u miss two sessions u are taken off the programme ,fuck me like :cry::cry::cry::growlmad::growlmad:Bloody hell


Oh shit! :nope: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> I can't wait till tomorrow ...going hocking tomorrow

Hocking?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow ...going hocking tomorrow
> 
> Hocking?Click to expand...

I think she means garage sales.


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh bugger T, yes, like B says surely you can appeal. Twice in 5 years ffs and you had to go to the orthodontist :growlmad:

Well B, I probably won't go out without a coat as although it is sunny I have now become acclimatised to a bit hotter temps than 15 degrees :haha: But I should get out of this house at least as it is turning me :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, you need a dog! I can ship you a doxie, lol.


----------



## Indigo77

No, no....she needs a golden mix....:plane:


----------



## Desperado167

Been trying to get back to them but it's Friday and they finished half day ,so angry with myself but it was a Busy day yesterday ,I also forgot to pick my dd up from school and was twenty minutes late ,I never do things like that I am usually so punctual but I thought p was getting her and he thought I was getting her :shrug:I think I need to eat more food or something ......:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> No, no....she needs a golden mix....:plane:

She needs both! We can split the airfare!:happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Don't beat yourself up! Shit happens! Please let it go....

How is your son's speech now? 

I would think it would be pretty good after 5 years of therapy, no?


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> No, no....she needs a golden mix....:plane:
> 
> She needs both! We can split the airfare!:happydance:Click to expand...

L can carry P there in a dog purse. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, shit happens and I am sure once you explain everything to the therapist, you'll get reinstated in no time!:thumbup::hugs:


As far as being late or forgetting to pick up your DD, we have ALL done that at one time or another.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Don't beat yourself up! Shit happens! Please let it go....
> 
> How is your son's speech now?
> 
> I would think it would be pretty good after 5 years of therapy, no?

It's just his r,s he can't pronounce now :thumbup:He hates going but tries his best ,I am really proud of him ,he brought a novel home yesterday from school library and read 30 pages then got up early this morning to read some more ,instead of watching tv :thumbup::hugs:I bought him a present today (another book) :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, shit happens and I am sure once you explain everything to the therapist, you'll get reinstated in no time!:thumbup::hugs:
> 
> 
> As far as being late or forgetting to pick up your DD, we have ALL done that at one time or another.:thumbup:

Thanks b ,it's just so unlike me and I feel a fool :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, don't feel badly, most of my people can't pronounce Rs either.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T...If you need to punish yourself...I think no chocolate for a week would suffice. :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, don't feel badly, most of my people can't pronounce Rs either.:haha:

:haha:Neither can Jonathan Ross and he's a tv presenter :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> T, don't feel badly, most of my people can't pronounce Rs either.:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...If you need to punish yourself...I think no chocolate for a week would suffice. :winkwink:

I haven't had any for four weeks :nope::haha:Maybe I should just let paul pick a punishment but I can guess wot it would be :growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

B....Have u heard from Mer? Is she home yet?


----------



## Jennjenn

Are there any resources online or at the library just to focus on his r & s? Then you could do something 5 minutes a day instead of once a week...


----------



## Indigo77

Do his 'r's sound like 'w's?

If so, I think you should let him keep that one....it's cute....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Do his 'r's sound like 'w's?
> 
> If so, I think you should let him keep that one....it's cute....

Yep and it's just the letter R he can do everything else and has a really posh belfast accent :haha:Jenn I already have all the work here if the worst does happen I can just carry on :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

That's good!


----------



## Jax41

T, hey you can't be perfect all the time, as B says I'm sure you can appeal if your DS still needs their help? :hugs: 

Butterfly, thanks for the vote of confidence! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

T...What's for dinner tonight?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...What's for dinner tonight?

Have made a chicken pie ,a mince beef pie and a fake mince pie for dd and her friend ,will just have salad and rice with it and crusty bread :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

By pie, do you mean a potato topped dish or does it have a crust?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> By pie, do you mean a potato topped dish or does it have a crust?

A crust ,:thumbup:pastry base filled and then more pastry on the top ,I faked it and bought already made pastry sheets :blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d15c62c7.jpg. This is a pic I downloaded and how I usually serve it :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Don't worry T, I REALLY cheat and buy them ready made :winkwink: Looks yum :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are the things to the left of the pie, turnips or potatoes?


----------



## Jax41

Anaemic potatoes I think B :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Anaemic potatoes I think B :haha:

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Hi girls  

I am on housekeeping duties and I have the following to give away:

A pack of preseed that I ordered before I knew I was already pregnant.

14 clearblue digi opk sticks and 1 unused digi reading device

A pack of 30 opk ICs

A pack of 6 softcups

If anyone wants some of all of the above PM me and I will be happy to post it.


----------



## Sus09

T you are making me hungry with your food. Any extra portion for another person? For example me?


----------



## dachsundmom

Sus, hair pics?


----------



## Sus09

I am having it cut tomorrow and I will post before and after, my long hair is going, I hope I dont regret it!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am having it cut tomorrow and I will post before and after, my long hair is going, I hope I dont regret it!

Am loving your new siggy :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Talk about preseed - I bought some back in January for $21.99 - freaking ridiculously expensive. Well I didn't start using it until this cycle 2 weeks ago along with my softcups! I opened it up and someone had stolen the gel and just left the applicatiors! I was so freakin' mad and pissed! :gun: :grr:

I couldn't find my receipt and then I ended up with the yeast infection the next day. The RX from my MD only came with one applicator and I said F-that - I'm going to use my $21.99 applicators. :sulk: still get pissed just thinking about it!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Talk about preseed - I bought some back in January for $21.99 - freaking ridiculously expensive. Well I didn't start using it until this cycle 2 weeks ago along with my softcups! I opened it up and someone had stolen the gel and just left the applicatiors! I was so freakin' mad and pissed! :gun: :grr:
> 
> I couldn't find my receipt and then I ended up with the yeast infection the next day. The RX from my MD only came with one applicator and I said F-that - I'm going to use my $21.99 applicators. :sulk: still get pissed just thinking about it!

:growlmad:Omg no way :nope:


----------



## Jennjenn

I'm mad that I even spent $21.99 in the first place. I had bought vitamins that day, so I don't think I realized how much that little tube cost :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> I'm mad that I even spent $21.99 in the first place. I had bought vitamins that day, so I don't think I realized how much that little tube cost :dohh:

I would be afraid to count up how much I spend every month on TTc :nope:


----------



## Jennjenn

Same here...and I'm a cheap person. No one asks me to lunch anymore b/c I only go to cheap places...and I don't order iced tea when I am out b/c we have it at the office for free! I like to share meals, but my co-workers usually don't like too! I'm a nut!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Same here...and I'm a cheap person. No one asks me to lunch anymore b/c I only go to cheap places...and I don't order iced tea when I am out b/c we have it at the office for free! I like to share meals, but my co-workers usually don't like too! I'm a nut!

No your not a nut just careful how u spend :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I can't wait till tomorrow ...going hocking tomorrow
> 
> Hocking?Click to expand...

No stupid spell check ...hiking


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d15c62c7.jpg. This is a pic I downloaded and how I usually serve it :thumbup:



Mmmmmm....:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

:plane:


----------



## Butterfly67

So what have I missed? Everyone wants to give me their dogs (I think I'll reject Porky thanks B :haha::haha:) - actually I did just need a dog to take for a walk, shame you can't just rent them for a few days! I went for a dog walk with my bff yesterday - she has a Leonburger and a cute little scruffy mutt :haha:

Pies - I love pies. Nuff said :thumbup: :munch:

Preseed - or lack of - bummer jenn :grr:

Despie being forgetful - you tested yet??! :haha:

Sus having a haircut tomorrow 

and Milty not going hocking :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn, I just realised you are cd1 T, how'd I miss that? :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Witch is here in full flow :dohh:Ah well next month here we come ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Witch is here in full flow :dohh:Ah well next month here we come ,:haha::hugs:

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, only a small drop and your temps are still reasonably high so who knows... :flower: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: Hi Garnet, hope you manage to get the BFP this month :thumbup:
> 
> LL have a good day :flower:
> 
> Is another nice day here today so I should get out and do something...

Good afternoon BF!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Witch is here in full flow :dohh:Ah well next month here we come ,:haha::hugs:

:thumbup:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> Talk about preseed - I bought some back in January for $21.99 - freaking ridiculously expensive. Well I didn't start using it until this cycle 2 weeks ago along with my softcups! I opened it up and someone had stolen the gel and just left the applicatiors! I was so freakin' mad and pissed! :gun: :grr:
> 
> I couldn't find my receipt and then I ended up with the yeast infection the next day. The RX from my MD only came with one applicator and I said F-that - I'm going to use my $21.99 applicators. :sulk: still get pissed just thinking about it!

I'd be pissed too that's alot of money. I think I paid that much at CVS too...


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Witch is here in full flow :dohh:Ah well next month here we come ,:haha::hugs:

Onto a Christmas baby!!:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Wow you guys eat alot of meat pies over in the UK huh! Don't think I've tried a meat pie. I've made like shepard chicken dish. It has mashed potatoes or mashed sweet potatoes. Well went to breakfast then had went for three mile walk with the hot sun blaring on me so I lost a whole bunch of weight by sweating it out....


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

I love bread ergo I love anything cooked in bread/pastry...pizza, turnovers, calzone...actually I just love to eat :blush:


----------



## Jennjenn

Garnet - I'm going to buy online if I can...see if it is cheaper...


----------



## dachsundmom

Jennjenn said:


> Garnet - I'm going to buy online if I can...see if it is cheaper...

I think I still paid around $20 on Amazon.


----------



## Viking15

I think I paid close to 20 on amazon too. I can't really remember anymore. They sell it at our Walgreens


----------



## wana b a mom

good afternoon ladies :hi:

despie, have you talked to the speech therapist again? I hope it all gets sorted out. They better give you a break! :growlmad: come on, twice in 5 years... can't they understand that things do happen to people? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Beautiful day here in Boston (again):flow::flow::flow:. Temperatures should drop to 40's tonight but we are enjoying the sunshine before that happens :winkwink: Going for a walk by the sea and some ice cream with DH after I finish work.:icecream:

I hope everyone is having a great Friday!!


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> good afternoon ladies :hi:
> 
> despie, have you talked to the speech therapist again? I hope it all gets sorted out. They better give you a break! :growlmad: come on, twice in 5 years... can't they understand that things do happen to people? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Beautiful day here in Boston (again):flow::flow::flow:. Temperatures should drop to 40's tonight but we are enjoying the sunshine before that happens :winkwink: Going for a walk by the sea and some ice cream with DH after I finish work.:icecream:
> 
> I hope everyone is having a great Friday!!

Yes it is gorgeous at the Beach today. We have 80 degree weather all week. It suppose to get colder next week...:cry:


----------



## wana b a mom

really? oh no... bummer... just when I thought I should put away all my winter clothes...


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> really? oh no... bummer... just when I thought I should put away all my winter clothes...

I put away all my winter clothes too but left out some light sweaters just in case it turns. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Back ,wot did I miss?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

OMG JenJen, really? No gel in there? That is a con! I would be mad as well about that as it isnt cheap!

BF, poor Porky, dont really get why you wouldn have him :haha::haha::haha: B is he still being naughty this week?

T, CD 1 :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah I saw $20 bucks on amazon...back to square 1...still :growlmad:


----------



## cebethel

Desperado167 said:


> Back from my brothers ,wot did I miss?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

You missed the strippers!


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh....I'm going to ask her about my due date...:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,well af came in full flow while I was at my sil's house so really didn't get to enjoy the visit but I am up full of life this morning and cleaning out my kitchen cupboards :happydance::happydance::happydance:Kids and oh fast asleep and we are heading to a seaside town wen the kids get up .was really bad last night and had a tin of sweet rice pudding before I came to bed but I was desperate for something sweet :blush:And it really helped.Happy Saturday everyone ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning it's a lovely day for the seaside.


----------



## Indigo77

Aaaah....seaside Saturday....enjoy!


----------



## Desperado167

Just making a packed lunch ,:) ....:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What r u making?


----------



## Jennjenn

Despie, you are probably already gone, but after reading your email I sometimes forget how good of a life we have! A day at the beach with family sounds fantastic. Wish we were closer to the beach, but life is still great for me! :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, your day sounds perfect! :happydance:

It's raining here today and I have an appt at the salon later this morning, just not sure if I feel like going.


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey B! Are you excited for your scan tomorrow?


----------



## dachsundmom

I am getting excited; I know it's too early to depend solely on the info they give us, but I'm going for it. Worst case scenario, we spend a lot of time returning stuff.:haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

AF arrived as expected...guess I'll be buying pressed again!


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> Despie, you are probably already gone, but after reading your email I sometimes forget how good of a life we have! A day at the beach with family sounds fantastic. Wish we were closer to the beach, but life is still great for me! :flower:

When we lived in San Antonio, we went to Padre island. We will be moving to little rock AR so our big adventure will be going to Dallas. Woohoo


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I am getting excited; I know it's too early to depend solely on the info they give us, but I'm going for it. Worst case scenario, we spend a lot of time returning stuff.:haha:

Are u thinking it is a girl?


----------



## Desperado167

Jenn sorry for af :hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo I made myself a chicken salad and the kids got fruit and nuts drinks and chicken wraps ,:thumbup:Brooke ,can't wait for tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:.am going next week to get my hair done too coloured and trimmed ,I really can't wait .morning g ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Afternoon now Despie! It was gorgeous this morning so took the family for a 3.5 mile walk around the neighborhood then it got all cloudy and skies started to pour. I'm ready for a nap. Husband was so nice today, maybe he wanted some. He brought me bananas/strawberries and decaf coffee for breakfast because I did not get out of bed til 8am. Had Costco treats for lunch. The have such great samples that you can make a meal out of it.


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Garnet you can come visit us when you visit Dallas! It's not the beach but good shopping!


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Garnet you can come visit us when you visit Dallas! It's not the beach but good shopping!

I know the shopping is suppose to be fabulous! Couple my friends live there. I'm kinda excited to move to LR because it is closer to Denver and I can go visit my two eldest children. My daughter will be 25 this summer and my son is 23. Yikes, I'm a getting old... My daughter won't be giving me grandbabies for a while though. She footloose and fancy free which she should be at her age. She finishes her Master degree this summer is soo happy to be done with school...:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, we were told a possible girl at the NT scan and I might be way too early on the gender scan, but I really am happy either way.

At the beginning, I really couldn't see myself with a boy, but as time goes on, I just don't care anymore.:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

I went to see the movie The Hunger Games this afternoon. Loved it. I read all the books and I feel that the movie did justice to them. It was a nice afternoon with my BFF. I did her nails afterward and we got some pizza. I wasn't so thrilled about the pizza, but I am not feeling like eating anything at all today. I stuffed myself sick with jellybeans at the theater and gave myself a sugar coma. I never learn. 
How are you ladies doing? 
Dmom, isn't it so hard waiting for confirmation?


----------



## LLbean

Hello ladies!

can't wait to hear on the scan B!!!

Sorry I have been MIA but I have had a very busy few days and today we went looking at houses again...nothing exciting to report.

So happy for Crystal!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

:hugs: and much love to you all!


----------



## Milty

I had a fabulous day hiking with my DS and sisters kiddos...ready for bed though Hope everyone finishes up the weekend great!


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,wonderful news to wake up to our beautiful crystal is pregnant :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Can't stop smiling for her :cloud9:B best of luck for today can't wait to see pics ,how's everyone doing ,another lovely day ,no idea were we are going but am sure we will go somewhere nice with the kiddies .lots of love and hugs ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

It's lovely and sunny here too. Hope the beach was nice yesterday think we're go rock pooling this p.m


----------



## Sus09

Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs:

OMG I just found out the news about crystal and I am so happy! Its fantastic news!

The day weather is wonderful here, I had my hair cut yesterday (uploading photos soon) and we are going to the beach today and then have a bbq for dinner:thumbup:

BF, Jax, Garnet, LL, Peanut, Dmom, Indigo, and anymone that I have unintentionally missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> It's lovely and sunny here too. Hope the beach was nice yesterday think we're go rock pooling this p.m

O have fun lovely ,my oh and kiddies could stay on the rocks all day ,ESP my youngest in fact we could end up doing the same thing as you today :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> OMG I just found out the news about crystal and I am so happy! Its fantastic news!
> 
> The day weather is wonderful here, I had my hair cut yesterday (uploading photos soon) and we are going to the beach today and then have a bbq for dinner:thumbup:
> 
> BF, Jax, Garnet, LL, Peanut, Dmom, Indigo, and anymone that I have unintentionally missed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sounds like a lovely day ,can't wait to see the pics :thumbup:Bet u look lovely :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Here are some photos, the before and after of my haircut.
I am not good taking photos of myself :haha::haha::haha:
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0829.jpg
File size: 12.4 KB
Views: 6









IMAG0845.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 4









IMAG0840.jpg
File size: 27.3 KB
Views: 5









IMAG0843.jpg
File size: 25.1 KB
Views: 8


----------



## Desperado167

Sus u look beautiful ,u got quite a bit chopped off it ,am sure it will be way more manageable now too ,it's like a Jennifer anniston hairstyle :thumbup:Really suits you .does g like it?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh it is more manageable as you say, and more comfortable. My hair is naturally curly and It took me hours to have it straight! It is a bit of a shock as I had it long for years, but hey I takes me less time and effort to get it ready. G seems to like it.


----------



## Viking15

Your haircut looks amazing Sus! Good choice!!! 
Enjoy the beach today ladies. I'm off to Barcelona. Just have to get out of this bed first! 
So happy for Crystal!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Indigo77

Your hair looks great.
I was about to write that you are lucky it is straight. 
I guess you have to flat iron it?


----------



## dachsundmom

Lovely hair!!! I am so tempted to cut mine.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yeah for Crystal

Sus: I really like the cut

How is everyone?


----------



## LLbean

Sus te quedo genial el corte!

How are you all? Wow beach...I wish I was at one too!!

Have a great Sunday!!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, we were told a possible girl at the NT scan and I might be way too early on the gender scan, but I really am happy either way.
> 
> At the beginning, I really couldn't see myself with a boy, but as time goes on, I just don't care anymore.:thumbup:

Yup a healthy baby is what important at our age:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

:thumbup:lovely girl:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Your haircut looks amazing Sus! Good choice!!!
> Enjoy the beach today ladies. I'm off to Barcelona. Just have to get out of this bed first!
> So happy for Crystal!!!!!! :yipee:

Be careful and good luck.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

I'm glad u guys have nice weather but it is cloudy and rainy today and can you believe it is going to be in the 50s on Tuesday brrr since we've been in the upper 70's and 80's.


----------



## Desperado167

Had a Lovely day on the beach plus a nice long walk ,kids loved it in the sea splashing about and building sandcastles and eating icecream .i love my kids and love seeing them happy ,back to reality ,ironing to do and dinner to make .was hoping to get out of it but oh wants a roast chicken mash and roast potatoes and veg and gravy :growlmad:,am still so high for lovely crystal ,wot a lovely lady and such a deserved bfp ,hope we get some more in April and May ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Indi it takes me ages to have my hair straight, I usually use the dryer and a brush to do it, only use the flar iron on special occasions. And I have my hair curly when I am in work. I just dont think curly hair suits me as I dont have a nice curl. Will see if I have a photo to send.

T, glad u enjoyed the beach. I did as well, we had a bbq at home for dinner, so that was an easy evening.


----------



## Garnet

Garnet said:


> :thumbup:lovely girl:thumbup:

 This for Sus.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Had a Lovely day on the beach plus a nice long walk ,kids loved it in the sea splashing about and building sandcastles and eating icecream .i love my kids and love seeing them happy ,back to reality ,ironing to do and dinner to make .was hoping to get out of it but oh wants a roast chicken mash and roast potatoes and veg and gravy :growlmad:,am still so high for lovely crystal ,wot a lovely lady and such a deserved bfp ,hope we get some more in April and May ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hate making dinner when we've been out and about. What is roast chicken Mash? translation needed for us Americans? :shrug: It sounds good. Going to a potluck to tonight for one of the gals leaving our playgroup :cry:. Made sweet and sour meatballs 
Glad Cinderella got out for a while it is back to real life.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T...He wants mashed AND roasted potatoes? Spoiled man!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...He wants mashed AND roasted potatoes? Spoiled man!

Yep they have all just finished I swear I hate cooking in the warm weather I just had salad .Hes in cleaning up the kitchen :thumbup:Whilst I am ironing ,kids out the back on the trampoline ,trying so hard to lose another 24 pound for the christening do that's four pound a week ,:wacko::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

That's way too much pressure, T....and too much weight in that amount of time. :nope:


----------



## LLbean

Despie, slow and steady wins the race... don't over do it or you can kick your body into Starvation Mode and that is the worst.


----------



## Desperado167

I know but I am desperate to look good ,I need to lose forty pound for the summer :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hmmmmm have you heard of the HCG diet? But it is monitored by doctors, I would not ask you to do it on your own


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> hmmmmm have you heard of the HCG diet? But it is monitored by doctors, I would not ask you to do it on your own

No i haven't heard of it ,i am eating cereal for breakfast ,chicken salad for lunch plus a fruit salad ,and rice meat and veg for dinner then a five mile walk :thumbup::hugs:I am not starving just really cutting back ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

do NOT go below 1200 calories please. You can increase your activity level if you like but do not lower your food intake.

if you work out more have some extra protein if you get hungry...like an egg or something like that, ok?

HCG is shots, yes the same HCG that pregnancy tests look for. The only thing is remember diets are quick fixes, only life style changes last. You are doing so good, please don't derail.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> do NOT go below 1200 calories please. You can increase your activity level if you like but do not lower your food intake.
> 
> if you work out more have some extra protein if you get hungry...like an egg or something like that, ok?
> 
> HCG is shots, yes the same HCG that pregnancy tests look for. The only thing is remember diets are quick fixes, only life style changes last. You are doing so good, please don't derail.

I promise I am eating 1500 calories a day plus a five mile walk ,my oh goes mad if I don't eat ,he's a feeder :haha:I have def changed my life style and it's for the better ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Four lbs/week is huge, please don't put that much stress on yourself.:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello everyone!! happy new week!! 
I'm glad most of you enjoyed the nice weather during the weekend and spent some quality time w the family. Weather here was awful, cloudy and much colder (50s) than what we had during the week. We got spoiled for sure ... now is back to norm.
We didn't do much over the weekend... went grocery shopping Saturday after a long walk with the dog; Sunday we slept in and went to the mall in the afternoon. 

Sus, great haircut girl! How much did you cut? I wish I had curls... 
Despie, I think 2 lb a week is pretty good... 4 may be pushing it. Have you thought of maybe adding some weights? like carrying a back pack with a few extra lb so you get to burn a few more calories?
:hugs: to all!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies,u are right ,4lbs is way too much and I will end up dizzy and shaky ,I will go for 2-3 pounds ,didn't sleep well last night as my stupid oh was snoring all night ,:growlmad:Had to punch him a few times :haha:Going out today feeling loaded with the cold and really tired ,but am looking forward to it ,need to start getting Easter presents as well .cant believe it's nearly April :wacko:Good morning wanna :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Hi Girls hoping you are all ok and good luck for this month....more BFP's please!! x


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi Girls hoping you are all ok and good luck for this month....more BFP's please!! x

I have completely lost all hope Hun of it ever happening but u know wot I am ok with that ,it's the ladies over 35 that I am hoping for Now ,I think for me and oh it's just too late ......,:hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Hi Girls hoping you are all ok and good luck for this month....more BFP's please!! x

Congrats on your baby girl ,:hugs::hugs:U must be so excited ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls hoping you are all ok and good luck for this month....more BFP's please!! x
> 
> Congrats on your baby girl ,:hugs::hugs:U must be so excited ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Awww thanks Despie, yes were are so over the moon, its all i ever wanted, our family is complete now. Please dont give up, but i admire the way you have been all through ttc, you have coped better than i ever could of, and to go through 10 losses too, i just couldnt do that. I understand what you mean, about other women trying for their first though, that must be so tough.

Do you really think its too late for you and hubby? Are you still going to try? cant remember how old you are now?? but id think ou are around same as me, 38? 

You so deserve it Despie, you are one of the nicest people ever and have been a great friend to me the past year :hugs::hugs:x


----------



## Desperado167

No babes I am 44 :haha:Wish I was 38 :haha:I think there comes a time wen u realise enough is enough ,I am not saying I am giving up just yet but it's not too far off but for now I will indulge in everyone else's happiness .like yours ,a baby girl is wonderful ,really happy for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> mummymurray74 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Girls hoping you are all ok and good luck for this month....more BFP's please!! x
> 
> I have completely lost all hope Hun of it ever happening but u know wot I am ok with that ,it's the ladies over 35 that I am hoping for Now ,I think for me and oh it's just too late ......,:hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## mummymurray74

Despie, you never know, now you are relaxing a bit and focusing on losing weight and although you havent given up you are not over focusing on ttc it might just happen!!

I hope so because you deserve it, but if not then you are a wonderful lady who has beautiful kids and a beautiful heart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Despie, you never know, now you are relaxing a bit and focusing on losing weight and although you havent given up you are not over focusing on ttc it might just happen!!
> 
> I hope so because you deserve it, but if not then you are a wonderful lady who has beautiful kids and a beautiful heart xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes that's such a nice thing to say ,thank you ,still a few more months in me yet :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Thats the spirit!!! Good for you!! Keep smiling gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Thats the spirit!!! Good for you!! Keep smiling gorgeous xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I will :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning T :flower: hope you're outside nude sunbathing :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies,u are right ,4lbs is way too much and I will end up dizzy and shaky ,I will go for 2-3 pounds ,didn't sleep well last night as my stupid oh was snoring all night ,:growlmad:Had to punch him a few times :haha:Going out today with my sil and neice ,feeling loaded with the cold and really tired ,but am looking forward to it ,need to start getting Easter presents as well .cant believe it's nearly April :wacko:Good morning wanna :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good Morning to you and yes 2-3 pounds is a good goal.. :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Morning T :flower: hope you're outside nude sunbathing :winkwink::haha:

Tee Hee! Is it that warm. It going to be in the 50's tomorrow which is weird...:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Lovely Ladies,
Had a good time last night with my playgroup ladies. They are such great fun. I met them on Meetup.com under Stay at home moms. We have about 40 or so in our group but only 20 active particpants. We do all sorts of stuff like go to movies, parks, eat out. Love having friends here to do things with. Tonight is last night of Soy. Yes. I had a awful dream this morning about MC and it kinda scared me into maybe not TTC. Eek...Don't know...


----------



## LLbean

Despie one of my friends had her one (and only) child at 44. Yes she did IVF but only because she has not been able to manage naturally before...and yes, it was her eggs (this was before PGD) and her son is absolutely perfect, the sweetest boy ever and so well mannered
 



Attached Files:







34171_426464574192_621629192_4662340_5958763_n.jpg
File size: 32.4 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLbean

Garnet dreams can be very intense indeed, but remember they are just dreams


----------



## Jax41

Garnet said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T :flower: hope you're outside nude sunbathing :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Tee Hee! Is it that warm. It going to be in the 50's tomorrow which is weird...:wacko:Click to expand...

It's been in the 70s over here at the weekend Garnet, still a real nip in the air though, I didn't even have my jacket off but some are going around wearing next to nothing! That's the Brits for you, first bit of sun and we have to make the most if it :haha:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Despie :hugs: if anyone deserves it you do!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Viking jax llbean and garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:Been a bit fed up with my weight and I have an awful feeling I had a chemical :nope:Am not sure but af is really sticky and full of clots and my boobs are weird and my tummy swollen ,could it be the soy from last month?i only tested once this month but it was blank ,:shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:Maybe it's just my age ...........


----------



## Desperado167

Jax sorry for cd1 :kiss:Big big hugs ,yea half of Belfast is running about in shorts :haha::wacko::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I think that was the Soy, honestly


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I think that was the Soy, honestly

Really ,thank god for that ,my period has been really heavy and yuk it would usually start to ease off now but it isn't ,guess its the soy then :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I also think it's the soy and since you do OV, I'm really not sure if you should take it again.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I also think it's the soy and since you do OV, I'm really not sure if you should take it again.:hugs:

I was meant to take it this month but just left it b as I am in a lot of pain ,my back tummy and boobs :wacko:And still heavy af with clots :growlmad


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b9e65f7e.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/0552c484.jpg


----------



## LLbean

she is so adorable :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: there she is!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/fb8ad725.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

She's so cute! Idk what to do with a boy and it scares me. The scan tech told me just to throw food at him and hose him down.:haha:

I'm excited to have one of each, though.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> She's so cute! Idk what to do with a boy and it scares me. The scan tech told me just to throw food at him and hose him down.:haha:
> 
> I'm excited to have one of each, though.:thumbup:

Boys are great ,girls are so moody :haha:My son protects me and looks after me way more than the girls plus he won't let my oh tell me off :haha:I love my girls dearly but if I had a choice for another baby it would be a boy :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie may April be our month!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie may April be our month!

Awk so sorry for cd1.,you me and jax can b cycle buddies :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh I knew it was coming hehehe it's ok, lets see if all the psychics were right about April LOL

BTW, changed my avatar for Easter :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Oh I knew it was coming hehehe it's ok, lets see if all the psychics were right about April LOL
> 
> BTW, changed my avatar for Easter :winkwink:

Awk bless I love your pic :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Thanks Viking jax llbean and garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:Been a bit fed up with my weight and I have an awful feeling I had a chemical :nope:Am not sure but af is really sticky and full of clots and my boobs are weird and my tummy swollen ,could it be the soy from last month?i only tested once this month but it was blank ,:shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:Maybe it's just my age ...........

Soy can give you weird symtoms.. Maybe it was maybe it wasn't..


----------



## Viking15

What a beautiful little baby! 
I hope the psychics are right LL!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

I got a few to chose from hehehe
 



Attached Files:







122441683589041772_MdwpylC3_f.jpg
File size: 76.8 KB
Views: 1









160863017909742686_PliieRVY_c.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 0









63331938479750294_WVx53rFi_f.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> She's so cute! Idk what to do with a boy and it scares me. The scan tech told me just to throw food at him and hose him down.:haha:
> 
> I'm excited to have one of each, though.:thumbup:

Yup sometimes I wonder if that is what I should do with my son. I let go outside just for a minute while I was getting ready to go somewhere and he was all handsome in his outfit and went to get in car and he smeared mudd all over the front of his shirt and it was almost as bad as a poop blowout...


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAA boys will be boys LOL


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I got a few to chose from hehehe

Aw so sweet!!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax sorry for cd1 :kiss:Big big hugs ,yea half of Belfast is running about in shorts :haha::wacko::hugs:

Thanks T :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

I suppose it's like anything else; you just learn as you go. And I have a feeling that there's not too much of a difference those first few years, so I am probably putting more thought into it than necessary.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> I suppose it's like anything else; you just learn as you go. And I have a feeling that there's not too much of a difference those first few years, so I am probably putting more thought into it than necessary.:haha:

Ahh B, instead of plaits and making beads you'll be in goal and hunting for worms :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Just skipping back a few for an Olivia fix.......aww, she's gorgeous T!! :happydance:

....and just to add insult to injury I also put half a pound on this week :growlmad: I'm blaming AF for that one :gun:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I suppose it's like anything else; you just learn as you go. And I have a feeling that there's not too much of a difference those first few years, so I am probably putting more thought into it than necessary.:haha:

Yep, as always.....:haha:

You could still put him in dresses and bows the first few years. 
I don't think he'll mind. :winkwink:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> I suppose it's like anything else; you just learn as you go. And I have a feeling that there's not too much of a difference those first few years, so I am probably putting more thought into it than necessary.:haha:
> 
> Yep, as always.....:haha:
> 
> You could still put him in dresses and bows the first few years.
> I don't think he'll mind. :winkwink:Click to expand...

:rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

BF...there you are...:hi::hi::hi:

Why r u neglecting your blog?

Are you OPK testing yet?

I miss going to your journal. I wish you would start a TTC journal...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi Indi, :hugs:

Sorry, am just feeling a bit crap about everything right now so everything is being neglected :haha: I guess I will start POASing tomorrow :shrug: I should feel more enthusiasm and at least I don't have any obstacles preventing me going to London this weekend (touch wood) but am just finding it hard to get any motivation...

Anyway, yes I probably should start a TTC journal or I might update my blog... :coffee:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Welcome back BF!


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: BF


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks ladies :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Hi Indi, :hugs:
> 
> Sorry, am just feeling a bit crap about everything right now so everything is being neglected :haha: I guess I will start POASing tomorrow :shrug: I should feel more enthusiasm and at least I don't have any obstacles preventing me going to London this weekend (touch wood) but am just finding it hard to get any motivation...
> 
> Anyway, yes I probably should start a TTC journal or I might update my blog... :coffee:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Want me to come kick your ass into motivation :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Peanut pup :hi::hi::hi::hi::hug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hi Indi, :hugs:
> 
> Sorry, am just feeling a bit crap about everything right now so everything is being neglected :haha: I guess I will start POASing tomorrow :shrug: I should feel more enthusiasm and at least I don't have any obstacles preventing me going to London this weekend (touch wood) but am just finding it hard to get any motivation...
> 
> Anyway, yes I probably should start a TTC journal or I might update my blog... :coffee:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Want me to come kick your ass into motivation :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::trouble::hug:Click to expand...

:argh::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf :Come on babes me and you are gonna show these younger bitches wot we are made off ,:jo::jo::jo::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie may April be our month!
> 
> Awk so sorry for cd1.,you me and jax can b cycle buddies :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

what about me:cry::haha: jk
I am :coffee:on the :witch: she was supposed to show on sat but not surprised bc this cycle has been so f***'d up. She keeps flying around but has yet to land--I expect her her by end of day tomorrow.

:hugs::hugs:for cd1--we are meant for spring bfp's anyway:hugs:

Despie your niece:cloud9: too cute for words!

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: Everyone!

Gosh I miss you guys--it seems the more I want to get on here the harder it is--between crashing computers and work and home I am feeling a bit left out. Sorry ladies I really do try and remember even if I do not post I am always thinking of you:hugs::hugs:

I promise to do better :haha:

:dust::dust::dust: let the spring fever begin!!


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> :hi: Everyone!
> 
> Gosh I miss you guys--it seems the more I want to get on here the harder it is--between crashing computers and work and home I am feeling a bit left out. Sorry ladies I really do try and remember even if I do not post I am always thinking of you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I promise to do better :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: let the spring fever begin!!

Awk don worry babes we still think off you too ,how's the iPad going ?have u tested yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow one more week then it is April!!! This month has gone quick!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow one more week then it is April!!! This month has gone quick!!!

Aw your new pic :cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

Yep! I thought I'd step it up like LL and usher in a easter wabbit baby!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

Aha! finally! I wasn't able to get in :nope:... the front page of BNB was telling me that the server was down? :shrug:

how is everyone doing? :flower:
Despie, your niece is just precious! :hugs:

Sorry for AF to those who just got the :witch:'s visit. Bring on those spring :bfp: ladies!! :dust:


----------



## Garnet

Boy I upped my Soy to two pills so I have 62 mg of soy coursing through my body and I am one moody bitch...I can cry one minute then the next I'm happy!! Eek it is kinda like my first cycle of clomid except with Clomid, I was a bit spacy. Actually cried yesterday about baby Taylor which I haven't done in a while. Hmm thank goodness one more night of it....


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Aha! finally! I wasn't able to get in :nope:... the front page of BNB was telling me that the server was down? :shrug:
> 
> how is everyone doing? :flower:
> Despie, your niece is just precious! :hugs:
> 
> Sorry for AF to those who just got the :witch:'s visit. Bring on those spring :bfp: ladies!! :dust:

I've not had any problem with the BNB but I got on only an hour ago...


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, remember this: "mountains are old... and they still turn green hills"
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Despie, remember this: "mountains are old... and they still turn green hills"
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I couldn't get on bnb either :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf :Come on babes me and you are gonna show these younger bitches wot we are made off ,:jo::jo::jo::holly::holly::holly:

:haha::haha::haha:

Yeah I got the 'down for maintenance message too' :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Man it's hard to keep up with you ladies...

Despi: she is so cute...

Dmom: boys are great but I would love to have one of each

Good to see all of you ladies ....


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, S was just an easy kid, so I'm simply scared of a new one in general.:blush:

I might suck at this now; I was 23 when she was born and I didn't know a thing, my worries were mostly financial. I just figured everything else would come to me. Now I realize, I could seriously screw a kid up.:haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, S was just an easy kid, so I'm simply scared of a new one in general.:blush:
> 
> I might suck at this now; I was 23 when she was born and I didn't know a thing, my worries were mostly financial. I just figured everything else would come to me. Now I realize, I could seriously screw a kid up.:haha:

You will be fine:thumbup: Remember you are the boss! tee hee, I keep telling myself that with my bossy four year old little man:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Milty

If you didn't do it the first time when you were not worried about it ...I doubt you will now that you are thinking about it


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I worry about it too. I think you have done a great job with S, so I think you will do a great job with Dagnar :haha: I worry because I see the little monster my sister has. I think my parenting style will be very similar to hers. Scary how we end up like our moms.


----------



## Desperado167

B u will brilliant ,u all will ,u have waited so long the kids re gonna b smothered with love :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,shit I slept in again,the clocks went forward on Sunday and we lost an hour and I just can't get on top of it ,dd missed school yesterday and we got up an hour later today :dohh:Everyone else got to school on time dd was just pissed as I wouldn't let her straighten her hair :nope:thank goodness I have nothing planned for today as I am knackered .lots of housework to do and dd's hospital bag to pack for Friday ,have a lovely day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs:, Morning lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Got to catch up again with what has been going on, been terribly :sick: in the past two days. 

Parenting talk :wacko::wacko: I think I am going to be a strickt mum... healthy diet, educational games, no sweets, no soda, little TV... that is the Teacher in me :dohh: Or I will probably be the opposite with my own :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs:, Morning lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Got to catch up again with what has been going on, been terribly :sick: in the past two days.
> 
> Parenting talk :wacko::wacko: I think I am going to be a strickt mum... healthy diet, educational games, no sweets, no soda, little TV... that is the Teacher in me :dohh: Or I will probably be the opposite with my own :haha:

U will be a lovely mom lots of love and cuddles healthy is good but u have no chance on the tv :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha: not with the father loving his TV so much :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

T :dohh: for getting up late. I managed to get right into the swing of the extra hour by getting up at 5am to do a car boot on Sunday again! :dohh:

Sus, sorry you have been :sick: I will also be a strict parent if I get a chance ... I think :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha: not with the father loving his TV so much :haha:

Your little one will have their own tv ,I have five in my house so far :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> T :dohh: for getting up late. I managed to get right into the swing of the extra hour by getting up at 5am to do a car boot on Sunday again! :dohh:
> 
> Sus, sorry you have been :sick: I will also be a strict parent if I get a chance ... I think :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Bf I think your child will be really blessed having u as a mom ,it will be smart caring artistic and independent o and well travelled :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

We have 5 in the house and we have not little ones yet!:haha: G likes to have a telly in each room! and the funniest thing is that I am not bothered about it at all, I would much rather have a book or other things to do. 

I can see G and the LO fighting over the remote, cartoons over Coronation Street :haha::haha:

Morning BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> We have 5 in the house and we have not little ones yet!:haha: G likes to have a telly in each room! and the funniest thing is that I am not bothered about it at all, I would much rather have a book or other things to do.
> 
> I can see G and the LO fighting over the remote, cartoons over Coronation Street :haha::haha:
> 
> Morning BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Omg :haha:Do u have one in the loo so u can watch tv while u poo :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,susiebean is a strawberry :cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> T :dohh: for getting up late. I managed to get right into the swing of the extra hour by getting up at 5am to do a car boot on Sunday again! :dohh:
> 
> Sus, sorry you have been :sick: I will also be a strict parent if I get a chance ... I think :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bf I think your child will be really blessed having u as a mom ,it will be smart caring artistic and independent o and well travelled :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus, lol I have an image of susiebean and G wrestling over the remote :rofl:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> We have 5 in the house and we have not little ones yet!:haha: G likes to have a telly in each room! and the funniest thing is that I am not bothered about it at all, I would much rather have a book or other things to do.
> 
> I can see G and the LO fighting over the remote, cartoons over Coronation Street :haha::haha:
> 
> Morning BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Omg :haha:Do u have one in the loo so u can watch tv while u poo :wacko::haha:Click to expand...

Now, don´t give him ideas as he will have one there as well :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning :hi:
> 
> T :dohh: for getting up late. I managed to get right into the swing of the extra hour by getting up at 5am to do a car boot on Sunday again! :dohh:
> 
> Sus, sorry you have been :sick: I will also be a strict parent if I get a chance ... I think :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bf I think your child will be really blessed having u as a mom ,it will be smart caring artistic and independent o and well travelled :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus, lol I have an image of susiebean and G wrestling over the remote :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: Me too! 

I tell you, there will be wrestling over the remote here :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> We have 5 in the house and we have not little ones yet!:haha: G likes to have a telly in each room! and the funniest thing is that I am not bothered about it at all, I would much rather have a book or other things to do.
> 
> I can see G and the LO fighting over the remote, cartoons over Coronation Street :haha::haha:
> 
> Morning BF :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Omg :haha:Do u have one in the loo so u can watch tv while u poo :wacko::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Now, don´t give him ideas as he will have one there as well :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus ,susiebean is a strawberry :cloud9:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, S was just an easy kid, so I'm simply scared of a new one in general.:blush:
> 
> I might suck at this now; I was 23 when she was born and I didn't know a thing, my worries were mostly financial. I just figured everything else would come to me. Now I realize, I could seriously screw a kid up.:haha:

B, that's what age and experience do for you :wacko::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

I stayed in a hotel once that had a flat screen right opposite the loo - rock on!!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I stayed in a hotel once that had a flat screen right opposite the loo - rock on!!! :thumbup:

Morning jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I stayed in a hotel once that had a flat screen right opposite the loo - rock on!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Morning jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi T :flower: U okay? What's the plan this cycle then? Or are you throwing caution (and knickers :haha:) to the wind?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I stayed in a hotel once that had a flat screen right opposite the loo - rock on!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Morning jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi T :flower: U okay? What's the plan this cycle then? Or are you throwing caution (and knickers :haha:) to the wind?Click to expand...

Fuck sake u know me jax start of all cool and calm and end up an obsessive nutty freak :haha:but yes i will be abandoning my knickers next weekend :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> I stayed in a hotel once that had a flat screen right opposite the loo - rock on!!! :thumbup:
> 
> Morning jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hi T :flower: U okay? What's the plan this cycle then? Or are you throwing caution (and knickers :haha:) to the wind?Click to expand...
> 
> Fuck sake u know me jax start of all cool and calm and end up an obsessive nutty freak :haha:but yes i will be abandoning my knickers next weekend :thumbup::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good to see you're not letting the side down :thumbup::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am still. Being a good girl no chocolate, chips ,crisps biscuits or cake ,weigh in tomorrow and my tummy still hurts like shit since af started ,no soy for me this month :nope:I need to lose 1 and a 1/2 pound and that's a stone :thumbup:Suppose I should be happy jax :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

You're only writing that to wind me up and I ain't gonna bite!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:

I had really bad cramps last night, pains down my legs and my back still feels sore, I was like 'yea alright I got the message I know you're here'!!!!! Had a few drugs and felt better, was trying to imagine if that's what labour would be like, what a nutjob I am :dohh::haha:

I'm not going near SOY but think I might start the COQ10 instead :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's weird but I always imagined that labour pain would be more like breaking bones pain than bad period pain - not sure if that makes sense - but I mean in terms of type of pain not actual pain levels. I also never imagined that you might puke during labour like I did with my mc but it looks like that might be the case (as well as the shitting:haha::haha::haha:) :wacko::wacko: :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Makes sense to me Butterfly, about the pain bit, I didn't think it would be described as v bad p pain either. All sounds very unglamorous doesn't it!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> You're only writing that to wind me up and I ain't gonna bite!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:
> 
> I had really bad cramps last night, pains down my legs and my back still feels sore, I was like 'yea alright I got the message I know you're here'!!!!! Had a few drugs and felt better, was trying to imagine if that's what labour would be like, what a nutjob I am :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'm not going near SOY but think I might start the COQ10 instead :thumbup:

:haha::haha:I would never wind u up babes ,but I have been really really good :smug::smug:yea jax u def need more cock :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Makes sense to me Butterfly, about the pain bit, I didn't think it would be described as v bad p pain either. All sounds very unglamorous doesn't it!

Labour is def not glamorous ,shitting yourself peeing yourself being sick and lying with your legs open to the world also screaming and shouting and telling your partner u will never ever have sex with him again :haha:o yea and the bit wen the head is born feels like pooing a melon ,:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> It's weird but I always imagined that labour pain would be more like breaking bones pain than bad period pain - not sure if that makes sense - but I mean in terms of type of pain not actual pain levels. I also never imagined that you might puke during labour like I did with my mc but it looks like that might be the case (as well as the shitting:haha::haha::haha:) :wacko::wacko: :haha:

It is not a glamourous! Your hoochie is out there for everyone to see and a bowling ball is coming out of your crotch and sometimes it slow motion. If you are having a Csection, all your inards are pushed aside to get the baby out. The contraction pain is like the worse stomache cramps you've ever had but in the end you forget it it all cause you have your bundle of Joy!!:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Glad I've got all that to look forward too! :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

garnet said:


> butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> it's weird but i always imagined that labour pain would be more like breaking bones pain than bad period pain - not sure if that makes sense - but i mean in terms of type of pain not actual pain levels. I also never imagined that you might puke during labour like i did with my mc but it looks like that might be the case (as well as the shitting:haha::haha::haha:) :wacko::wacko: :haha:
> 
> it is not a glamourous! Your hoochie is out there for everyone to see and a bowling ball is coming out of your crotch and sometimes it slow motion. If you are having a csection, all your inards are pushed aside to get the baby out. The contraction pain is like the worse stomache cramps you've ever had but in the end you forget it it all cause you have your bundle of joy!!:flower:Click to expand...

*omfg!*

:nope:

:wacko:

:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Jax41

I know Indigo! To me it is a distant dream (or nightmare :haha:) but for you...* clears throat*....well, yikes!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me Butterfly, about the pain bit, I didn't think it would be described as v bad p pain either. All sounds very unglamorous doesn't it!
> 
> Labour is def not glamorous ,shitting yourself peeing yourself being sick and lying with your legs open to the world also screaming and shouting and telling your partner u will never ever have sex with him again :haha:o yea and the bit wen the head is born feels like pooing a melon ,:haha::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:wacko::wacko::wacko::wacko:

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

OMG!:wacko::wacko: And we have all that to look forward to :wacko::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

One of the reasons I put it off for this long is because of this....L&D! :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Milty

If you get a epi you will just be drinking tea and waiting for the to tell you your ready


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> If you get a epi you will just be drinking tea and waiting for the to tell you your ready

:thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

How soon can they give you an epi?


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Everyone!
> 
> Gosh I miss you guys--it seems the more I want to get on here the harder it is--between crashing computers and work and home I am feeling a bit left out. Sorry ladies I really do try and remember even if I do not post I am always thinking of you:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I promise to do better :haha:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust: let the spring fever begin!!
> 
> Awk don worry babes we still think off you too ,how's the iPad going ?have u tested yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


loving the ipad :cloud9: when I can get it:growlmad:(so is my dh and dd:haha:) 

I have not tested yet and don't think I will until either friday or sat. Funny thing is all signs of af cramps have dissappeared--I had one incident of spotting yesterday morn but notta since. I don't think I am bc of messed up cycle, I think I o'd a week late so maybe that will put af off by a week as well?:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> How soon can they give you an epi?

As soon as you ask for one...my sis got one 15 min after they got her all checked in and then we played cards to pass the time


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How soon can they give you an epi?
> 
> As soon as you ask for one...my sis got one 15 min after they got her all checked in and then we played cards to pass the timeClick to expand...


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yes Peanut it should be later as well


----------



## dachsundmom

Sweet Jesus...not the labor talk.:cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's alright everyone is having epis and playing cards :thumbup::haha:

So with my butt suitably kicked yesterday I went out for a run earlier - well run/jog/walk :haha: for half an hour - first exercise I have done in ages. It is lovely out there - then sat in the sun for an hour in the garden and think I might have got sunburnt lol :blush: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Oh wow the is out for you...


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> It's weird but I always imagined that labour pain would be more like breaking bones pain than bad period pain - not sure if that makes sense - but I mean in terms of type of pain not actual pain levels. I also never imagined that you might puke during labour like I did with my mc but it looks like that might be the case (as well as the shitting:haha::haha::haha:) :wacko::wacko: :haha:

Hi bf!--definitely yes to puking--I felt like my body was trying to turn inside out with labour but thank heavens for epi's (I ordered one as soon as I found out I was preg--I do not like pain:haha:) Anyone who just gets period pain are very lucky people!

Makes it all worth it tho when holding little one--they had a rough ride too!
:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Am still. Being a good girl no chocolate, chips ,crisps biscuits or cake ,weigh in tomorrow and my tummy still hurts like shit since af started ,no soy for me this month :nope:I need to lose 1 and a 1/2 pound and that's a stone :thumbup:Suppose I should be happy jax :haha::hugs:


Awesome job despie! you go girl! Be happy and celebrate every positive thing you do--you rock!:happydance:

Sorry about the tummy troubles but hope they go quick:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> You're only writing that to wind me up and I ain't gonna bite!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:
> 
> I had really bad cramps last night, pains down my legs and my back still feels sore, I was like 'yea alright I got the message I know you're here'!!!!! Had a few drugs and felt better, was trying to imagine if that's what labour would be like, what a nutjob I am :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'm not going near SOY but think I might start the COQ10 instead :thumbup:


Hi jax! I thought you were already on cock:haha: what amount are you thinking of starting with?


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Makes sense to me Butterfly, about the pain bit, I didn't think it would be described as v bad p pain either. All sounds very unglamorous doesn't it!
> 
> Labour is def not glamorous ,shitting yourself peeing yourself being sick and lying with your legs open to the world also screaming and shouting and telling your partner u will never ever have sex with him again :haha:o yea and the bit wen the head is born feels like pooing a melon ,:haha::haha::hugs:Click to expand...


The ring of fire:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> it's weird but i always imagined that labour pain would be more like breaking bones pain than bad period pain - not sure if that makes sense - but i mean in terms of type of pain not actual pain levels. I also never imagined that you might puke during labour like i did with my mc but it looks like that might be the case (as well as the shitting:haha::haha::haha:) :wacko::wacko: :haha:
> 
> it is not a glamourous! Your hoochie is out there for everyone to see and a bowling ball is coming out of your crotch and sometimes it slow motion. If you are having a csection, all your inards are pushed aside to get the baby out. The contraction pain is like the worse stomache cramps you've ever had but in the end you forget it it all cause you have your bundle of joy!!:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> *omfg!*
> 
> :nope:
> 
> :wacko:
> 
> 
> :cry::cry::cry:Click to expand...

It is a rite of passage to become a Mom!!!:wacko::flower:
You are really worried and self concious when you are a first time mom but when you've done it enough, nothing phases you...:coffee:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> It's alright everyone is having epis and playing cards :thumbup::haha:
> 
> So with my butt suitably kicked yesterday I went out for a run earlier - well run/jog/walk :haha: for half an hour - first exercise I have done in ages. It is lovely out there - then sat in the sun for an hour in the garden and think I might have got sunburnt lol :blush: :happydance::happydance:

It is so nice when the thought of Spring or Summer is coming:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Sweet Jesus...not the labor talk.:cry:

Sorry, that was me :blush: likening my AF cramps to it :haha:


----------



## Jax41

peanutpup said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> You're only writing that to wind me up and I ain't gonna bite!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:
> 
> I had really bad cramps last night, pains down my legs and my back still feels sore, I was like 'yea alright I got the message I know you're here'!!!!! Had a few drugs and felt better, was trying to imagine if that's what labour would be like, what a nutjob I am :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'm not going near SOY but think I might start the COQ10 instead :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi jax! I thought you were already on cock:haha: what amount are you thinking of starting with?Click to expand...

Peanutpup!!!!! :happydance: Nah, I side stepped that one and am just catching up on the cock thread, most seem to start with 100mg so think I'll give it a go :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Sweet Jesus...not the labor talk.:cry:
> 
> Sorry, that was me :blush: likening my AF cramps to it :haha:Click to expand...

:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> You're only writing that to wind me up and I ain't gonna bite!!!! :growlmad::haha::haha:
> 
> I had really bad cramps last night, pains down my legs and my back still feels sore, I was like 'yea alright I got the message I know you're here'!!!!! Had a few drugs and felt better, was trying to imagine if that's what labour would be like, what a nutjob I am :dohh::haha:
> 
> I'm not going near SOY but think I might start the COQ10 instead :thumbup:
> 
> 
> Hi jax! I thought you were already on cock:haha: what amount are you thinking of starting with?Click to expand...
> 
> Peanutpup!!!!! :happydance: Nah, I side stepped that one and am just catching up on the cock thread, most seem to start with 100mg so think I'll give it a go :flower:Click to expand...

so now you are going to the other dark side:haha: 

I think 100mg is great to start with--hope you don't get any SE :nope:. I am currently taking 400mg a day and think I will increase to 500mg once af shows. Luckily I did not have any SE. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I guess I'm an odd one but it really was not that bad for me (nothing like you see on movies or TV) but the part of telling hubby that he did this to you and you won't allow it again is true :rofl:

Contractions were weird as I thought it was the baby stretching in there...basically it felt like she was pushing out and my belly was pushing her back in...not painful but weird


----------



## LLbean

Peanut...I think you should test


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> Peanut...I think you should test

I really don't think I am--I had a really weird cycle and o'd (I think) a week later than usual so I think af will be here by sat. I am usually clockwork give or take a day or two so if you go by that af should have showed today but she seems to have left the airspace for the moment (was having af symptoms yesterdayand a moment of spotting but gone today:shrug:) BUT bc I o'd late I think af will be late by a week :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

hmmm well with my daughter I kept thinking it was coming because I had all the symptoms LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> How soon can they give you an epi?

Indigo it's really not as bad as it seems and over here thy dont give u an epidural until u are at least 3 cm dilated and in established labour ,the gas and air is amazing and really takes the edge of it and honestly wen it is all over and you see that adorable :baby:U forget instantly wot u just went thru ::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

you guys are making me think twice about this now... :wacko: but you are right despie.. I am sure it is ALL WORTH IT :thumbup:

it is so cold here today.. it dropped down to 20s last night... :cold: wtf? :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

I aM telling u the way I feel I would give birth to a 14 pound baby just to get one .........:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> you guys are making me think twice about this now... :wacko: but you are right despie.. I am sure it is ALL WORTH IT :thumbup:
> 
> it is so cold here today.. it dropped down to 20s last night... :cold: wtf? :growlmad:

We are having lovely weather now since Friday it's great I bought the girls swimming suits and filled the paddle pool up in the yard and they are having so much fun ,.......:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> you guys are making me think twice about this now... :wacko: but you are right despie.. I am sure it is ALL WORTH IT :thumbup:
> 
> it is so cold here today.. it dropped down to 20s last night... :cold: wtf? :growlmad:
> 
> We are having lovely weather now since Friday it's great I bought the girls swimming suits and filled the paddle pool up in the yard and they are having so much fun ,.......:hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

I bet they are having fun! 
how was your day after all the craziness of the morning? btw :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> I bet they are having fun!
> how was your day after all the craziness of the morning? btw :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I went to the garden centre and bought some plants and fixed up my hanging baskets,brushed my front, give it a clean and had a walk ,also made a large pot of homemade vegetable soup for dinner to eat with a cooked chicken :thumbup:Had a lovely day really ,tomorrow I am going to get my hair coloured with my friend then she is getting hers cut while I mind her ds ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

it does sound like a great day despie, you got lots accomplished too! btw, you are making me hungry again..... 
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

what color are you going to do your hair?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> it does sound like a great day despie, you got lots accomplished too! btw, you are making me hungry again.....
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha:Sorry ,I am just making a fruit salad and some fresh cream for dessert :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> what color are you going to do your hair?

Am just getting my roots done ,they are awful ,have been growing it for a bit and was gonna have a cut but my oh has talked me out of it he says he likes something to grab onto :haha:Yeah rite :blush:Weirdo :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> what color are you going to do your hair?
> 
> Am just getting my roots done ,they are awful ,have been growing it for a bit and was gonna have a cut but my oh has talked me out of it he says he likes something to grab onto :haha:Yeah rite :blush:Weirdo :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: about the "something to grab onto" part :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Yes men have that fantasy Despie!! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

It is 50 degrees out there today with howling winds! It is sunny though... Tomorrow suppose to be humid and 70 again. It is strange dressing in summer time clothes back to winter clothes again then back to summer clothes again. I'm not doing much today so I made split pea soup in the crock pot. Tomorrow I gotta go grocery shopping. How fun is that? :dohh::dohh:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> you guys are making me think twice about this now... :wacko: but you are right despie.. I am sure it is ALL WORTH IT :thumbup:
> 
> it is so cold here today.. it dropped down to 20s last night... :cold: wtf? :growlmad:

Yup you totally forget once you are holding the baby!!!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yes men have that fantasy Despie!! :haha::haha::haha:

G he asked me last night:haha::haha:And no I didn't :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> It is 50 degrees out there today with howling winds! It is sunny though... Tomorrow suppose to be humid and 70 again. It is strange dressing in summer time clothes back to winter clothes again then back to summer clothes again. I'm not doing much today so I made split pea soup in the crock pot. Tomorrow I gotta go grocery shopping. How fun is that? :dohh::dohh:

I hate grocery shopping :haha:It's meant to rain here too tomorrow ,:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> hmmm well with my daughter I kept thinking it was coming because I had all the symptoms LOL

yeah well with my luck I would tempt fate and you know the rest of the story:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yes men have that fantasy Despie!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> G he asked me last night to put my hair in two plaits and wear my wench tshirt :haha::haha:And no I didn't :haha:Click to expand...

Hey at least he is inventive in the Bedroom. I get the Giggilo dancer!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yes men have that fantasy Despie!! :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> G he asked me last night to put my hair in two plaits and wear my wench tshirt :haha::haha:And no I didn't :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Hey at least he is inventive in the Bedroom. I get the Giggilo dancer!:flower:Click to expand...

I want the giggle dancer :cry::cry::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you put me to shame. You get so much stuff done. I'm just a lazy sack of bones! I can't even imagine my DH asking me to wear braids so he could pull them :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'd tell N he could wear the braids!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you put me to shame. You get so much stuff done. I'm just a lazy sack of bones! I can't even imagine my DH asking me to wear braids so he could pull them :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'd tell N he could wear the braids!:haha:

Yep and he probably would :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies another lovely day here and I am going to get my roots done ,they are awful so am looking forward to it ,:thumbup:Girls have their e.g.r display tonight and they are doing the Zumba for all the moms and dads :haha:Should b fun as long as they don't get me up to do it ,right ladies I only lost a Pound this week ,sorry for the long post ,I am still bloated and feel icky and constipated so am eating more fruit and less carbs ,:cry:Will misss my bread!viking and jax I need some help on the diet please :) have a lovely day ladies ,love u lots ,..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Hi T

Sorry you don't get to be godmother but you are the best aunt :cloud9::thumbup::happydance:

Well done on the one pound, it is all good progress in the right direction :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

You _should_ be the godmother! But, I guess being the favorite aunt is cool, too.

Weighing in every 2 weeks is an excellent idea.


----------



## Butterfly67

What you doing up at this time? :wacko::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Morning T :flower:

Know what you mean about the hair, I'm getting mine 'pretend cut' on Friday, haven't had it done since we broke up before Xmas, all in the name of long locks :dohh: but my roots are dark, not too good, but it's over £150 to get them done :shock: so I'm leaving that one for as long as I dare!

Aww bless, :cry: I think I would feel disappointed too y'know but as far as I understood it she should have two godmothers and one godfather??

Okay, diet talk..... as long as you and your buddy are absolutely definitely going to weigh each other same time every week and you can be disciplined about it then okay, but are you sure you won't cheat???? You can eat the carbs, just limit them, do you get WW stuff over there? Their bread is good and the points are counted for you, I know you're doing SW but it can't be that far off.

Keep going T you can do this, I'm right behind you!!!:thumbup:xXx


----------



## Sus09

Mornint T:hugs::hugs::hugs:

That is dissappointing, and a little unfair as you are always there for Olivia. But hey favourite auntie is better than a god mother that the kid hadrly ever sees :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well done on the diet front :thumbup:

Yeah, Indi what are you doing up? :haha::hugs:

Monring Butterfly and Jax, how are you both today?

They day is beautiful here so I am going food shopping and then for a walk round the park, two black swans have appeared in the park so I am going to see if I can see them.


----------



## Jax41

Hi Sus, what my honest opinon? Fed up.......


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Hi Sus, what my honest opinon? Fed up.......

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
Is it the TTC, work, everything?


----------



## Indigo77

I never sleep more than 2-3 hours at a time anymore. :shrug:

Jax.....Do u need to get laid? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Indi I am glad that you say that as I am the same. 2-3 hours is all I get, and then I am awake for hours. Will you manage to get back to sleep?


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Indi, sending some sleep vibes your way sleeeeeeeeeeeep :sleep:

Sus, yes it is a lovely day here too :happydance: I'm going to go for another run/jog/walk later (my body won't know what hit it :haha:) and also watch the swans on the river - only white ones here though! Then I am going to sit in the garden for an hour and get some sun :haha: I miss my sun, I'm sure I will have to eventually move somewhere warm again...


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Jax.....Do u need to get laid? :hugs:

Don't like threesomes with AF! :haha::haha:


----------



## Sus09

Jax41 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Jax.....Do u need to get laid? :hugs:
> 
> Don't like threesomes with AF! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sus09 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sus, what my honest opinon? Fed up.......
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Is it the TTC, work, everything?Click to expand...

Yea all of them but mainly TTC.....I just want to get lucky for a change but it seems to be eluding me :cry:

But, on a happier note only two more sleeps 'til we break up on Friday, and then I'm on holiday for 2 lovely long sunshine filled (she hopes!) weeks, OMG I can't wait :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

Sus09 said:


> Indi I am glad that you say that as I am the same. 2-3 hours is all I get, and then I am awake for hours. Will you manage to get back to sleep?

Usually I do....but my MIL is in the hospital and in heart failure, and 4 of my family members will be descending upon us this afternoon (including my mother who likes to be critical & judgmental when it comes to me). 

But usually I manage to sleep around 6 hours every 24 hours....just not at the same time....


----------



## Sus09

Oh Dear! Hope your MIL recovers soon:hugs::hugs::hugs:. Are all those people staying with you or just visiting?

Hope your mother does not give you a hard time! 
Yeah, probably I sleep around 6 hours a day as well, like you, not at once though.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

They were going to, but thankfully booked hotel rooms last night. We are relieved. I haven't had the energy to clean as I'd like for a long time. Their rooms are ready, but I still have to do floors & windows & more dusting...


----------



## Garnet

Awwh Indigo bless you! I'm sorry about your MIL and Mother. My mother was critical and judgemental too. Somehow we have to rise above it. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Sus, what my honest opinon? Fed up.......
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Is it the TTC, work, everything?Click to expand...
> 
> Yea all of them but mainly TTC.....I just want to get lucky for a change but it seems to be eluding me :cry:
> 
> But, on a happier note only two more sleeps 'til we break up on Friday, and then I'm on holiday for 2 lovely long sunshine filled (she hopes!) weeks, OMG I can't wait :cloud9:Click to expand...

Yeah vacation always helps!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies another lovely day here and I am going to get my roots done ,they are awful so am looking forward to it ,:thumbup:Girls have their e.g.r display tonight and they are doing the Zumba for all the moms and dads :haha:Should b fun as long as they don't get me up to do it ,right ladies I only lost a Pound this week so am seriously thinking of just getting weighed every two weeks as its pissing me off paying five pound to lose a pound :so my friend and I are gonna possibly weigh each other on her scales which are the same as s/w ,we will see I might change my mind next week .was hoping so much that my brother and sil would ask me to b godmother to Olivia grace but they asked my other brother that lives in America which seems pretty stupid seeing as he will only see her once or twice a year but my brother stood for his two kids so he in turn has asked him ,would have loved to have been her god mother but I will just be happy being a good aunt and yes I spoil her rotten already ,sorry for the long post ,I am still bloated and feel icky and constipated so am eating more fruit and less carbs ,:cry:Will misss my bread!viking and jax I need some help on the diet please :) have a lovely day ladies ,love u lots ,..:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awh heck, they can have the title but you get to see her all the time so who cares. Where abouts does your brother live in America? :flower:


----------



## Viking15

Sorry about Olivia, Despie. You're still going to be favoritest auntie! :hugs:
Jax, hang in there. :hugs:
Indi, I'm so sorry about your MIL. I can't imagine having to deal with that, family, critical mom, and insomnia. Too much on your plate.


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


That should cover everyone!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Jax yes the threesome with AF is not cool LOL

Despie you are doing FAB with your weight loss, stay on track and you will continue to see success

Mothers can be very critical Indi...mine is ...too much...and controlling...that's why we are on opposite sides of the country LOL

hugs and much love to all of you ladies


----------



## Desperado167

Just going to read back ,hope u are all ok ladies ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Do you like your hair?:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I def won't cheat ,indigo I really hope she goes easy on you sweetie ,or else I will come kick her bloody ass:growlmad:So sorry your mil is poorly ,Viking bf garnet Brooke jax Elizabeth big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Do you like your hair?:happydance:

It's much lighter than usual but yes I like it ,am trying to take a pic but my i fon is old so the camera is on the back only but I will look in a mirror and post half my face :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Despie the color looks FAB!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/c5d64329.jpg. Not the best but u can see the colour ,good for the summer


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry look how messy my cookery book shelf is :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

Beautiful!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Beautiful!:hugs:

Thanks babes,Paul has just came home and he likes it so that's ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks babes,Paul has just came home and he likes it so that's ok :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Did you cut it?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful!:hugs:
> 
> Thanks babes,Paul has just came home and he likes it so that's ok :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you cut it?Click to expand...

Just layered a bit at the sides and trimmed ,I went to a girls house that works from home ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Wow your hair looks amazing, I love the colour!


----------



## Garnet

Looking good Despie!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Loving the hair T :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Love the hair! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

You look fab Despie! I love getting my hairs done. I feel so good afterward.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> You look fab Despie! I love getting my hairs done. I feel so good afterward.

It does feel good ,and I was in such a Good mood until I went to the girls display which usually lasts an hour ,well they turned it into three and a half hours and wen I came home my oh had left all the dinner dishes for me and was watching the football match omg :growlmad:So I have just the kids changed and to bed and I haven't even ate dinner ,omfg I feel like killing my hubby it's ten o clock at night :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:plane::devil::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :plane::devil::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::growlmad:

:haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :plane::devil::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

I know he is a good man, but sometimes I wonder if he tries to drag you out of the cave by your hair?:growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :plane::devil::ninja::ninja::ninja::gun::growlmad:
> 
> :haha::haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I know he is a good man, but sometimes I wonder if he tries to drag you out of the cave by your hair?:growlmad::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Good night lovely ladies,heading to my warm bed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nite nite Despie!


----------



## Milty

Love the hair Despi


----------



## googly

Beautiful Despie! :thumbup:

Man I so need to do something with mine eesh...


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Beautiful Despie! :thumbup:
> 
> Man I so need to do something with mine eesh...

Good morning lovely,how are you keeping?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone :flower:.havent really been temping much either this month or taking any supplements at all :shrug:But am still continuing my healthy eating routine :thumbup:And thanks sus so much for the parcel I received today ,you are the best and so good to me ,:kiss:Have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Despie! :thumbup:
> 
> Man I so need to do something with mine eesh...
> 
> Good morning lovely,how are you keeping?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good thanks doll, large but good! :haha: Less than 2 weeks til we find out (hopefully) what flavour we're having... Can't wait... :happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

:hi: Googly


----------



## googly

Hey Sus :wave: how you feeling??


----------



## Sus09

I am ok:thumbup: a bit panicky as from next week I have to stop the Progesterone, but hey ho... I guess it has to be done. Other than that I had a couple of good days so can´t complain. 

How are you? wow, almost half way through now!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Despie! :thumbup:
> 
> Man I so need to do something with mine eesh...
> 
> Good morning lovely,how are you keeping?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good thanks doll, large but good! :haha: Less than 2 weeks til we find out (hopefully) what flavour we're having... Can't wait... :happydance:Click to expand...

Are you hoping for a boy or a girl or are u happy with either?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I am ok:thumbup: a bit panicky as from next week I have to stop the Progesterone, but hey ho... I guess it has to be done. Other than that I had a couple of good days so can´t complain.
> 
> How are you? wow, almost half way through now!:happydance::happydance:

I know Hun am sure it's very worrying but u should be making enough progesterone now yourself and as long as you wean yourself off it slowly am sure u will be great but I can relate to your fears I would be the same ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Good morning butterfly ,:kiss:


----------



## googly

Sus09 said:


> I am ok:thumbup: a bit panicky as from next week I have to stop the Progesterone, but hey ho... I guess it has to be done. Other than that I had a couple of good days so can´t complain.
> 
> How are you? wow, almost half way through now!:happydance::happydance:

How much progesterone are you on hun? 

I have to admit, I carried mine on an extra couple of weeks past what they recommended, but I'm sure that was waaaay over the top! If you're worried you could insist on a re-test of your progesterone levels after?

Yay for good days! :thumbup:

And yeah I'm good thanks... looking forward to being 'in the second half'! :D


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Beautiful Despie! :thumbup:
> 
> Man I so need to do something with mine eesh...
> 
> Good morning lovely,how are you keeping?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good thanks doll, large but good! :haha: Less than 2 weeks til we find out (hopefully) what flavour we're having... Can't wait... :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Are you hoping for a boy or a girl or are u happy with either?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah completely happy with either, I've thought about it but I really don't have a preference! DH either (that he'll admit to!) I think it MAY be a boy, DH is convinced its a girl :haha::dohh:

I think if we ever had a second (pffft, don't know if I can go through that TTC again) - I would want the other sex from the first - you know, for the set :haha: But for a first, no, not bothered.

Which are easier d'you reckon??


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Well I told my husband that if I don't get pregnant this month then I'm going to start looking for a job when we get to Arkansas. Ohh the panic. Well he is determined to get me pregnant and mentioned that this weekend we gotta do cause going into the O this weekend. I guess it lit a fire under his ass and he afraid nobody will be home to be a slave anymore. Despie, I can relate to my husband leaving all his dishes there and not cleaning up after himself. I have to remind him that he can do dishes too. He does how ever help with the kids alot so I cut him some slack.


----------



## Indigo77

I think my DH might be afraid of me.

He wouldn't dare leave dishes in the sink. :haha:


----------



## Milty

My DH does all the dishes every night ...but I work too and I won't feed him if he doesnt


----------



## Milty

Ok ladies I have a quick question

You know how stress will sometimes delay O...
Well what can delay AF? I have all my usual signs except no blood....it's like I'm having my period with no blood..

Oh and yes I tested BFN but I didn't think I was it was just to rule it out


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, stress can delay AF and so can any new meds or supplements you might be taking.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:wave::hi:


----------



## Milty

I'm on that new thyroid medicine...but I really need to start today because I'm supposed to do another FSH test but they are closed on Sunday


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I'm on that new thyroid medicine...but I really need to start today because I'm supposed to do another FSH test but they are closed on Sunday

Milty, if your FSH didn't get done until CD4, you would be ok...you really do have a day or two extra on that one. And, my guess is that your cycles are regulating to what they should be, with the thyroid meds.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I do feel like they are becoming more normal again but I do miss my rock solid 12 day LP


I'm going call my Doc to see if day 4 will work...of course if I don't start until Sat it will be ok


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty I had a look at your chart and maybe you O'd a day later than it says? It quite often gives me O the day of the temp rise, not the dip and you still had EWCM. Anyway, that would mean that maybe AF would be due tomorrow with a standard LP of 14 days :flower::hugs: and yes, my doc also said day 4 would have been ok for the FSH :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Milty 

Garnet, I bet your DH is panicking! 

Indi, I would like to know how you have instilled fear into your DH. I need lessons. Mine just laughs at me. Although after cleaning the house yesterday he didn't dare leave dishes in the sink like he normally does after eating. I did give him some hell when he came home from work. He said "oh the house is so clean. Me, "yes, this is what a clean house looks like, not what I came home to yesterday. You had supposedly cleaned before I came home. That wasn't clean. This is clean." Him, "Well, I'll just let you do it then.". Me, "Oh, you have two functional arms, two functional legs, and a functional brain. I think you are capable of the same results. You have plenty of time to watch tv and YouTube and play video games. You have plenty of time to clean. And on top of it you don't feel like puking 24/7. So yes. You can clean.". Silence. No plates in the sink this morning. I know it won't last. What's your secret?


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, in our home, we just have a rule, one cooks and the other cleans...maybe that would work for you?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> :hugs: Milty
> 
> Garnet, I bet your DH is panicking!
> 
> Indi, I would like to know how you have instilled fear into your DH. I need lessons. Mine just laughs at me. Although after cleaning the house yesterday he didn't dare leave dishes in the sink like he normally does after eating. I did give him some hell when he came home from work. He said "oh the house is so clean. Me, "yes, this is what a clean house looks like, not what I came home to yesterday. You had supposedly cleaned before I came home. That wasn't clean. This is clean." Him, "Well, I'll just let you do it then.". Me, "Oh, you have two functional arms, two functional legs, and a functional brain. I think you are capable of the same results. You have plenty of time to watch tv and YouTube and play video games. You have plenty of time to clean. And on top of it you don't feel like puking 24/7. So yes. You can clean.". Silence. No plates in the sink this morning. I know it won't last. What's your secret?


Crazy scares them.


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, that is supposedly the rule, however it isn't getting followed anymore. Also, my version of a clean kitchen involves cleaning countertops and the stove. His version is throwing dishes in the dishwasher and leaving the pots in the sink to "soak". Otherwise leaving them for me to wash later. :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

I have two things that really get to me, dirty dishes and laundry...N used to put his shirts in the hamper with the undershirts still stuck in them. I had told him the next time he did it, he would lose his clothes.

And I think I told this story already, but when he did it again, I threw his stuff out the bedroom window and it landed on the porch roof. He had to call his BFF to help him fetch it. We've not had a problem since.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am just back from the dentist with dd ,gonna read back on the thread ,hope everyone's cool ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> I have two things that really get to me, dirty dishes and laundry...N used to put his shirts in the hamper with the undershirts still stuck in them. I had told him the next time he did it, he would lose his clothes.
> 
> And I think I told this story already, but when he did it again, I threw his stuff out the bedroom window and it landed on the porch roof. He had to call his BFF to help him fetch it. We've not had a problem since.:haha:

U crazy...:haha:....:wacko::wacko::wacko:...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, he knew not to phuck with me.:growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I really can't stop M from leaving his Chapstick or tissues in his pockets before throwing them in the hamper. :growlmad: 

I'll have to use that one...:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

It bothers me that he expects me to do it all. I know some of that is cultural and has to be understood, but doesn't be need to respect my culture too? he was certainly doted on as a child and an adult living with his mother AND grandmother. He never lifted a finger. However, he has lived with me long enough to not expect that anymore. The filthy mess as of late is really starting to get on my nerves though. When he was unemployed he wouldn't have dared. I came home to a clean house for the most part. He still never cleaned a bathroom. I don't remind being responsible for the bathrooms if he vacuums for instance. He does a more thorough job with that than I do. He will move furniture and vacuum the couch. I rarely go that far. The kitchen has been nasty lately. Probably because I won't cook anything because of :sick:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I have two things that really get to me, dirty dishes and laundry...N used to put his shirts in the hamper with the undershirts still stuck in them. I had told him the next time he did it, he would lose his clothes.
> 
> And I think I told this story already, but when he did it again, I threw his stuff out the bedroom window and it landed on the porch roof. He had to call his BFF to help him fetch it. We've not had a problem since.:haha:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, is DD nervous?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Aw, Despie, how was the drive? It sounds like such a long day driving that far. I bet your daughter is nervous about the surgery. I hope it goes well for her :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, is DD nervous?:hugs:

Yes she is ,but shes holding up well.she's playing on the table ATM with her sister ,I have her bag packed and mine just in case she needs to stay over ,I hope to god she's ok ,I am really worried ,I know it's for the best but there's still that tiny fear wot if something goes wrong :nope::hugs::hugs:Just wish it was all over for her ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Aw, Despie, how was the drive? It sounds like such a long day driving that far. I bet your daughter is nervous about the surgery. I hope it goes well for her :hugs:

It was just the regular dentist today so it's only five mins away .thanks Viking ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, she is going to feel so much better once this is done! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, she is going to feel so much better once this is done! :hugs:

I know I just can't bear her going thru any pain :nope:I am a nightmare wen it comes to my kids and a terrible worrier ,but thanks ladies I really appreciate your concern ,this time tomorrow she will be sitting up in bed eating icecream :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I totally get it...but think of it like this, the surgery is going to stop the chronic pain/infection she has now; she might be uncomfortable for a few more days, but then it is done and over with.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I totally get it...but think of it like this, the surgery is going to stop the chronic pain/infection she has now; she might be uncomfortable for a few more days, but then it is done and over with.:hugs:

I know .....:cry::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

awww despie tell your dd we are all routing for a speedy painless recovery for her--will be thinking of her :hugs::hugs: she will be just fine :thumbup: I know it's hard not to worry--us mothers do not like to see any of our children in pain--now dh............That's another story!!:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> :hugs: Milty
> 
> Garnet, I bet your DH is panicking!
> 
> Indi, I would like to know how you have instilled fear into your DH. I need lessons. Mine just laughs at me. Although after cleaning the house yesterday he didn't dare leave dishes in the sink like he normally does after eating. I did give him some hell when he came home from work. He said "oh the house is so clean. Me, "yes, this is what a clean house looks like, not what I came home to yesterday. You had supposedly cleaned before I came home. That wasn't clean. This is clean." Him, "Well, I'll just let you do it then.". Me, "Oh, you have two functional arms, two functional legs, and a functional brain. I think you are capable of the same results. You have plenty of time to watch tv and YouTube and play video games. You have plenty of time to clean. And on top of it you don't feel like puking 24/7. So yes. You can clean.". Silence. No plates in the sink this morning. I know it won't last. What's your secret?

You go girl!!!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Despie hope your daughter does well! She will feel so much better! Yes DMom I would be afraid of a Militant Korean lady!! It is so funny how crazy works. Well my husband comes home and takes care of the kids at night by brushing teeth, jammies on and getting them to bed. Sometimes he needs reminders but sometimes he comes home and I'm in a pissy mood because I've been fighting with the mouthy 4 year old who says Yuck to every dinner I've cooked. He will intervene and deal with him. In fact he is coming home early today to take care of him while I take my daughter to therapy. I always tell him as they get older "United we conquer, Divided we fall"! cause we are gonna be older parents we need to stick together when they are teenagers and giving us hell!


----------



## Jennjenn

T - I love your color! It looks great. I'm getting mine done tomorrow but it never looks that good, because I go from dark brown to platinum!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> T - I love your color! It looks great. I'm getting mine done tomorrow but it never looks that good, because I go from dark brown to platinum!

Thanks jenn,am sure yours will look great ,I have always been blonde just went a bit blonder :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> awww despie tell your dd we are all routing for a speedy painless recovery for her--will be thinking of her :hugs::hugs: she will be just fine :thumbup: I know it's hard not to worry--us mothers do not like to see any of our children in pain--now dh............That's another story!!:haha::hugs::hugs:

Thank you ,:kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie hope your daughter does well! She will feel so much better! Yes DMom I would be afraid of a Militant Korean lady!! It is so funny how crazy works. Well my husband comes home and takes care of the kids at night by brushing teeth, jammies on and getting them to bed. Sometimes he needs reminders but sometimes he comes home and I'm in a pissy mood because I've been fighting with the mouthy 4 year old who says Yuck to every dinner I've cooked. He will intervene and deal with him. In fact he is coming home early today to take care of him while I take my daughter to therapy. I always tell him as they get older "United we conquer, Divided we fall"! cause we are gonna be older parents we need to stick together when they are teenagers and giving us hell!

Your hubby is very good ,mine makes dinner and usually cleans up and he brushes my youngest daughters teeth ,but he does nothing else ,no chores or anything with the kids ,I do all that but he does work hard .at one time he had two jobs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I will need to remember that Garnet. United we conquer, divided we fall! It is so true.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I will need to remember that Garnet. United we conquer, divided we fall! It is so true.

Yes g it's perfect :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So dd and I went and got her new pjs pants socks vests and drawing and reading books .then we had a run about in the park ,then home for a light dinner of pasta and chicken .she can't eat now till after her op .but it's nearly bedtime for her ,I just wanted to thank u all again for your support ladies ,I love u all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a6c42204.jpg.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/905f87fc.jpg.


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pics T and hope all goes well with dd tomorrow as I am sure it will and she will enjoy the ice cream for sure :icecream: :haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Lovely pics T and hope all goes well with dd tomorrow as I am sure it will and she will enjoy the ice cream for sure :icecream: :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw thanks m ,yeah I have her drinks biscuits and crisps packed in her bag Too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

love the pics despie--thanks so much for posting! always makes me smile:):hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics T and hope all goes well with dd tomorrow as I am sure it will and she will enjoy the ice cream for sure :icecream: :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aw thanks m ,yeah I have her drinks biscuits and crisps packed in her bag Too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 Such an awesome mum!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I hope all goes well with your DD tomorrow. I know it will. Thanks for the beautiful pics too

HI EVERYONE!


----------



## peanutpup

:hi: LL

I'm leaving work now to pickup up dh from work and DD from grandparents (she is 12 but still likes to go visit them 1 day a week after school) Have a lovely evening!


----------



## LLbean

did you test yet?? hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> love the pics despie--thanks so much for posting! always makes me smile:):hugs:

Awk bless thank you ,it's a pleasure ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Love the pics, T.

I hope things go well with your DD..


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck tomorrow Despie :hugs: be brave for your dd


----------



## Milty

Good luck Despi


Well I finally got AF today so I'm on for testing on Sat.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Good luck Despi
> 
> 
> Well I finally got AF today so I'm on for testing on Sat.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,my dd slept all might and is still fast asleep ,thank goodness ,at least she got a good nights sleep:thumbup: need to leave in an hour but have to shower and wash hair and organise the others ,Happy Friday everyone ,Hopefully talk tonight ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

T everything will go well. She will feel so much better when all is done (plus she gets an excuse to eat Icecream hehehehe)

Many hugs to you both


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Despie! Good luck for you and your dd!!!!!


----------



## Natsby

Hello lovelies, I have been awol in France and UK for a week, supposedly for work although that didn´t work out as planned in the end. But nice to see some friends and family anyway. So I´ve been reading back through the boards to see what is new, but if anyone has got any exciting news can you tell me so I don´t miss it.
Good luck with your dd Despie.


----------



## Sus09

Morning T, 
Sending you and your DD best wishes for today, I am sure it will all be fine:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Ms. T and daughter! All will be well!!!


----------



## Garnet

Natsby said:


> Hello lovelies, I have been awol in France and UK for a week, supposedly for work although that didn´t work out as planned in the end. But nice to see some friends and family anyway. So I´ve been reading back through the boards to see what is new, but if anyone has got any exciting news can you tell me so I don´t miss it.
> Good luck with your dd Despie.

Glad to see u in here and hope your pregnancy is going well:flower::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
It is Friday! Got any big plans going on! We gotta keep this thread active so Ms. Despie can come back and have things to read....Well going into the big O so it is bumping time. Husband determined to knock me up so I will stay home barefoot and pregnant. Went out last night with the girls for nice goodbye meal with a departing friend. Anything exciting on your homefront???


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, my DD is getting ready to take off for Disney in a few hours...it's her first Florida spring break.:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Wow that is exciting but I would be nervous too. She going with friends??


----------



## Garnet

Well my daughter is going to graduate with her Masters in two months that is very exciting. She also dumped her boyfriend of 4 years because he is not being a vey good boyfriend. He is still obsessed with her.. She will be 25 years old this June!! :cry: Where has time gone??


----------



## Viking15

Wow, Garnet, it sounds like you raised a smart cookie! Congrats on that!
Dmom, I can't believe you aren't going too. I got into a few shenanigans during spring break here in Florida when I was in high school. Nothing big. But I'm sure my strict mom wouldn't have approved. :haha: Your dd is going with some parents I imagine since she is too young to drive and rent a car?


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, she's going with the school band, so there is plenty of adult supervision.

Some of the parents did go, but I had no desire to spend 18 hours on a charter bus, with a group of teenagers.:wacko: And, I think she needs the chance to get away with her friends and have some fun.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Viking, she's going with the school band, so there is plenty of adult supervision.
> 
> Some of the parents did go, but I had no desire to spend 18 hours on a charter bus, with a group of teenagers.:wacko: And, I think she needs the chance to get away with her friends and have some fun.:thumbup:

Yes band group probably not the craziest bunch!:thumbup: She will enjoy her trip and you couldn't pay me enough to chaperone teenagers...:thumbup::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Viking, she's going with the school band, so there is plenty of adult supervision.
> 
> Some of the parents did go, but I had no desire to spend 18 hours on a charter bus, with a group of teenagers.:wacko: And, I think she needs the chance to get away with her friends and have some fun.:thumbup:
> 
> Yes band group probably not the craziest bunch!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Ummm....hate to break it to you, but my sister was in the band....said they were the craziest, horniest bunch she ever knew....and because they had the guise of being geeks & good kids....it was easy to get away with it.....:wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Actually, Indigo...I would have to agree with you. That band has a good group of kids, but they have been known to let loose. They had to go to a different location for band camp last summer, bc their former campgrounds did not want them back.:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke I know she will have fun and I hope she does behave :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: Band Camp! I think they will be good as long as they have smart parents with them. I think it is healthy to give her some freedom and see what she does with it. She sounds like she is on the road to being a responsible adult to me. I was just envisioning a wild car ride with friends down to Florida doing God knows what. :haha: Boys are the danger I think. Scary! But she already seems to know what a condom is for and that is excellent!


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking, her 'boyfriend' is in the band...we basically sent our DD to FL with her BF and a new bikini.:cry::wacko::haha:


When she went to band camp last summer, all I could think about was "American Pie.':haha:


Garnet, is your DD holding up ok?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Lord Dmom...that would definitely scare me!


----------



## Jennjenn

This one time...at band camp...

YIKES! Love that movie...


----------



## Indigo77

It's ok LL, S will be wearing a steel chastity belt. :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

The band director, whom I know personally, said the kids would never be left alone together, even if it meant he had to escort them everywhere.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

I was just going to say the only time I have heard about Band Camp is on American Pie :haha::haha: I'm sure she will have fun but at the same time be sensible enough not to get into any trouble! :thumbup:

Yay, I got EWCM :yipee: lol. I was panicking that I hadn't had any by now so I did take a swig of cough mixture earlier - it said it was a guaifenaison (??) which I thought was the good stuff and a few hours later... So Garnet, I will be joining you (not literally) in the :sex: this weekend :haha::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

:yipee:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Viking, she's going with the school band, so there is plenty of adult supervision.
> 
> Some of the parents did go, but I had no desire to spend 18 hours on a charter bus, with a group of teenagers.:wacko: And, I think she needs the chance to get away with her friends and have some fun.:thumbup:
> 
> Yes band group probably not the craziest bunch!:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Ummm....hate to break it to you, but my sister was in the band....said they were the craziest, horniest bunch she ever knew....and because they had the guise of being geeks & good kids....it was easy to get away with it.....:wacko::wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Uh oh:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> I was just going to say the only time I have heard about Band Camp is on American Pie :haha::haha: I'm sure she will have fun but at the same time be sensible enough not to get into any trouble! :thumbup:
> 
> Yay, I got EWCM :yipee: lol. I was panicking that I hadn't had any by now so I did take a swig of cough mixture earlier - it said it was a guaifenaison (??) which I thought was the good stuff and a few hours later... So Garnet, I will be joining you (not literally) in the :sex: this weekend :haha::happydance::happydance:

Yey:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::baby::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Viking, her 'boyfriend' is in the band...we basically sent our DD to FL with her BF and a new bikini.:cry::wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> When she went to band camp last summer, all I could think about was "American Pie.':haha:
> 
> 
> Garnet, is your DD holding up ok?:hugs:

She is doing splendid, if you are talking about my oldest and her breakup. She is so over him.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I do mean your eldest and I am so glad to hear it!:happydance:


----------



## Jennjenn

My friend's son went to Hawaii over spring break for a band trip...rule #1 - no PDA. Anyone caught breaking the rule would be sent home immediately at the parent's expense.

I think that really helped keeping the hormones under control!!!


----------



## Desperado167

We are home :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet and bf get busy :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

How is your DD T?


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> How is your DD T?

She is fantastic ,am so proud of her ,she didn't cry or complain once ,we are just home and she's had so much drugs today that i think she will sleep well tonight .she's got codeine ,paracetamol and diclofenac ,which need to be given 4,6,and 8 hourly plus I gotta keep feeding her and make sure she keeps drinking :thumbup:She has to take the meds for two weeks but she's fantastic such a trouper :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> How is your DD T?
> 
> She is fantastic ,am so proud of her ,she didn't cry or complain once ,we are just home and she's had so much drugs today that i think she will sleep well tonight .she's got codeine ,paracetamol and diclofenac ,which need to be given 4,6,and 8 hourly plus I gotta keep feeding her and make sure she keeps drinking :thumbup:She has to take the meds for two weeks but she's fantastic such a trouper :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hey great to have u and your daughter home safe. Glad she did well and she will heal good. :happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> How is your DD T?
> 
> She is fantastic ,am so proud of her ,she didn't cry or complain once ,we are just home and she's had so much drugs today that i think she will sleep well tonight .she's got codeine ,paracetamol and diclofenac ,which need to be given 4,6,and 8 hourly plus I gotta keep feeding her and make sure she keeps drinking :thumbup:She has to take the meds for two weeks but she's fantastic such a trouper :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Jennjenn said:


> My friend's son went to Hawaii over spring break for a band trip...rule #1 - no PDA. Anyone caught breaking the rule would be sent home immediately at the parent's expense.
> 
> I think that really helped keeping the hormones under control!!!

I dread the day I have to worry about that


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie glad all went well with your DD :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

DMom has a tick-er :yipee:
DMom has a tick-er :yipee:
DMom has a tick-er :yipee:
DMom has a tick-er :yipee:

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:happydance:Yay Brooke!, Henry, nice name. a boy wow! now you will have one of each.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,dd slept for twelve hours :happydance::happydance:And is just eating boiled eggs toast and bacon plus a banana milkshake :thumbup:Am so happy it's all over for her .its a Lovely day but I am staying in for two or three days with Victoria to cut down the chances of reinfection ,so it's board games water play and making buns for us :thumbup:Happy Saturday ,b love your new ticker ,about bloody time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, don't get too attached to the ticker; I'm not sure if it's staying.:haha:


T, I am so glad Victoria is doing well! And when you say 'making buns,' do you mean something sweet?:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Hey T! :hugs::hugs::hugs: Your new hair looks lovely - perfect for Spring :thumbup:. And so happy to hear everything went well with DD. Here's to a speedy recovery for her :hugs:.

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!
Great to see you here nats :hugs:.

I updated my journal re the FS appointment. Basically, FSH 12, AMH 8.9, everything else fine. OH has lots of swimmers but they're lazy :haha:. To be expected really. No chance of IVF, drugs or anything AR related because of the damn tatas but I'm really OK with that. I've had my fill of hospitals and medicine and being mauled and poked. In other news, I have a 'possibly triphasic' chart according to the mighty FF :wacko:. But it's highly unlikely (if not impossible) that I could be pg :shrug:. Next time my VIP subscription is up will someone please tell me not to renew it? :haha:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, don't get too attached to the ticker; I'm not sure if it's staying.:haha:

:rofl:
We know you're only doing it for us dmom :hugs:.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Girls, don't get too attached to the ticker; I'm not sure if it's staying.:haha:
> 
> 
> T, I am so glad Victoria is doing well! And when you say 'making buns,' do you mean something sweet?:hugs:

Yea we are making rice krispie buns ,pretty easy but she loves doing it ,a box of rice krispies (breakfast cereal) and a large bar of melted chocolate over the top plus we add some chopped marshmallows and that's it :thumbup:I don't get to eat any as I am off chocolate till next Friday :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Keeks, could you try a natural IVF cycle or are you just not interested?:hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

dachsundmom said:


> Keeks, could you try a natural IVF cycle or are you just not interested?:hugs:

We discussed IVF (although tbh I didn't even think about a natural cycle :dohh:) and decided against it. I think it would be too stressful. But who knows? I think I'll get AF over with and then broach the subject with OH again :thumbup::hugs:.


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I just wanted to add - Jax, start a journal! I'll read it! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning all. can u believe someone in Maryland won the 640 million dollar Mega million. Craptolla. I 'd be in hiding. 
KK: Hopes everything works out for u.

DMom: LOVE YOUR ticker.
DESPIE: glad all is well with you. 

Hi Indigo, Glad the baking is going well. 

My husband i is so happy he doesn't have to resort to dancing cause he is getting it this weekend.


----------



## dachsundmom

I saw the story about the lottery winner, but I didn't know if it's one person or a group....either way, DAMN!:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

I was baking? What did I bake? I hope it was good. :winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think she's referring to Niko.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm having a baked good & decaf cappuccino craving now with all this baking going on....


----------



## dachsundmom

Sounds like you need to eat!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I saw the story about the lottery winner, but I didn't know if it's one person or a group....either way, DAMN!:wacko:

Three winning tickets now. I'll, Ind . And Maryland. I'm glad others won too.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I was baking? What did I bake? I hope it was good. :winkwink::haha:

Yup, I was referring to the pregnancy oven and Niko. :happydance::thumbup::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope the winners do some good with the money!:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I'm having a baked good & decaf cappuccino craving now with all this baking going on....

That sounds good but I could not eat anything baked when I was pregnant because I had heartburn from hell.:dohh: I had heartburn so bad while I was waiting for Jonathan's C-section cause I came in at 6am with contractions and they didn't do the Section until 4pm in the afternoon. The stupid heartburn hurt more than the contractions. And they would not give me anything because I wa s going into surgery. :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, you waited all that time for a scheduled section?:nope:


Well, S has made it to Florida and I doubt she will ever want to travel by bus again.:haha: Apparently, they got stuck in traffic around TN and it has thrown off their entire schedule.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies...no sadly I did not win the lottery LOL


----------



## Natsby

Don´t lose heart Keekee, we were told OH´s swimmers were too lazy too and that there was no way without some intervention. Shows nothing is certain I got my bfp the month before IUI so what do they know!


----------



## LLbean

same with Dmom...remember? hehehe


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, you waited all that time for a scheduled section?:nope:
> 
> 
> Well, S has made it to Florida and I doubt she will ever want to travel by bus again.:haha: Apparently, they got stuck in traffic around TN and it has thrown off their entire schedule.:wacko:

Well the scheduled C was two days later but I told My hubby and MIL that he was coming the 17th. No one believed me so the morning of th17th the contractions so we had to go in . We basically had to wait for the doctor finish all his patients at 4pm. So yes it was a long wait.


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Good morning ladies...no sadly I did not win the lottery LOL

Good Morning LL:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Natsby said:


> Don´t lose heart Keekee, we were told OH´s swimmers were too lazy too and that there was no way without some intervention. Shows nothing is certain I got my bfp the month before IUI so what do they know!

Yeah Natsby So glad u are pregnan:flower::flower::flower:


----------



## LLbean

morning Garnet!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning Elizabeth ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi:


----------



## LLbean

:hi::wave:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :hi:

Awk I missed u again :cry::cry::cry::nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Had a surprise visit from mommy today :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,another great day today I think we are getting our summer early so may make the most of it ,dd in a bit of pain today ,I guess the mornings are the hardest for her ,so am force reeding her all her favourite foods ,chocolate brioche ,croissants and vimto drink .bless her she just doesn't complain .am heading to a birthday party today with my youngest for a few hours but my oh is here to look after my dd :thumbup:Girls I hate to ask u all but I am badly constipated due to my change of diet ,any advice ?i have even tried herbal laxatives bu nothing :shrug:Am really bloated and in a bit of pain,am drinking loads of fluids and eating fruit too :shrug:Have a lovely Sunday ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Morning T! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Being bunged up sucks :growlmad: I fine watermelon does the trick for me :thumbup:. Drinking lots of water is also good. BF also recommended liquorice which worked a treat, and you can get sugar free stuff. Hope you find something that works!


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Morning T! :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Being bunged up sucks :growlmad: I fine watermelon does the trick for me :thumbup:. Drinking lots of water is also good. BF also recommended liquorice which worked a treat, and you can get sugar free stuff. Hope you find something that works!

Thanks babes me too cos I feel sluggish and bloated and yuk ,it's such a horrible feeling ,will get some liquorice today ,how are u lovely?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/c3796a2b.jpg. My little angel :cloud9:


----------



## keekeesaurus

I'm fine thanks T :thumbup:. Omg, what a gorgeous photo :cloud9::hugs:.


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie, that is awful! When I made the change to eating healthier I never felt better. I'm flummoxed. Do you drink coffee?


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Despie, that is awful! When I made the change to eating healthier I never felt better. I'm flummoxed. Do you drink coffee?

Not that much ,maybe one tea or coffee a day :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> I'm fine thanks T :thumbup:. Omg, what a gorgeous photo :cloud9::hugs:.

She came over for a few hours last night :cloud9:Isn't she just adorable :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Learning my steps for the concert tomorrow night ,omg I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> Learning my steps for the concert tomorrow night ,omg I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wow, what are you doing in the concert T? :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

keekeesaurus said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Learning my steps for the concert tomorrow night ,omg I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wow, what are you doing in the concert T? :happydance:Click to expand...

I am just going to see STEPS ,...................:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Dried apricots for constipation....but be careful...I had a dozen one night and spent most of the next morning on the toilet getting cleaned out...:blush:....4-6 is a good amount...

That photo is so sweet....smiling in her sleep...what a happy baby! She must be such an easy joy for you all...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Dried apricots for constipation....but be careful...I had a dozen one night and spent most of the next morning on the toilet getting cleaned out...:blush:....4-6 is a good amount...
> 
> That photo is so sweet....smiling in her sleep...what a happy baby! She must be such an easy joy for you all...:hugs:

Thanks indigo ,she is def a joy ,I can't get enough of her .....:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

She is a sweetie!:kiss::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## keekeesaurus

Desperado167 said:


> keekeesaurus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Learning my steps for the concert tomorrow night ,omg I can't wait :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Wow, what are you doing in the concert T? :happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> I am just going to see STEPS ,...................:haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha: I thought you were IN a concert then...lol. Enjoy! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,another great day today I think we are getting our summer early so may make the most of it ,dd in a bit of pain today ,I guess the mornings are the hardest for her ,so am force reeding her all her favourite foods ,chocolate brioche ,croissants and vimto drink .bless her she just doesn't complain .am heading to a birthday party today with my youngest for a few hours but my oh is here to look after my dd :thumbup:Girls I hate to ask u all but I am badly constipated due to my change of diet ,any advice ?i have even tried herbal laxatives bu nothing :shrug:Am really bloated and in a bit of pain,am drinking loads of fluids and eating fruit too :shrug:Have a lovely Sunday ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE
> You have to grease up your intestines, 1 tablespoon of seseme oil
> everyday. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/c3796a2b.jpg. My little angel :cloud9:

Oh My GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!! How CUTE!!!!!!!!

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

Despie in regards to constipation...yes, mineral oil helps as well as Sauteed Spinach (I know some of you don't like it) Apple Juice is also good


----------



## Desperado167

Bottle of Apple juice ,6 apricots ,sesame oil and liquorice ,ok have had some of each ,:haha:Let's see if it works ........:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

You can always have more coQ10 too :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> You can always have more coQ10 too :haha:

My oh would tend to agree with you :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ec0c452f.jpg. Sorry for posting so many pics :blush:


----------



## LLbean

hey I say keep them coming ...hehehe she is so cute


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ec0c452f.jpg. Sorry for posting so many pics :blush:

Always nice to see baby pictures. I love her tights.:thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
How are you all?

T, Olivia Grace is so cute! Love the photo of her smiling in her sleep!:cloud9:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning. Despie, I hope your remedies have come thru for you by now. I'm taking miralax daily. I'm afraid to stop taking it now! Being backed up is so uncomfortable. One girl on my due date thread ended up hospitalized for her constipation! That's no joke! 
Olivia is adorable. :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

T...Where r u? ............:loo:..........:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all 
Maybe Despite internet is down today. Well we did the deed all weekend so we will have to see. My husband is a grump bump because he took his allergy medicine cause the pollen is so bad here. It really changes his behavior radically.. Took the kid to school and am tired today so came home to rest and play on internet. Hope u all are having nice day. Some one turn done the heat again with our weather and it is in the 60's.


----------



## wana b a mom

good morning everybody! :hi: Happy April!!

Despie: I hope DD is feeling better and I hope all those remedies worked for you. I would have suggested a banana and a big glass of water in the morning, before breakfast. 
Olivia Grace is just precious! :flower: I don't mind the pictures, actually they make me smile a lot so keep them coming :winkwink:

Garnet: good job on getting the "job" done during the weekend! fingers crossed for you! Today the weather here sucks again. I would take 60s anytime... only reaching low 50s today. It is 39 right now and cloudy/drizzle. Where did the nice weather go? I have no energy either.... maybe we can blame it on the weather 
I hope everyone else is doing great!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I'm here :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon everyone ,sorry I missed u this morning ,my dd was up all night and I slept in then had to take my ds to the hairdressers and also got my hair washed and blew dry for the concert ,then went to the Clarins make up counter and the girl I knew did my make up for me free and gave me some make up samples :thumbup:All In all a productive day ..............:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T...Where r u? ............:loo:..........:haha:

Yep indigo the remedy worked ,I have had three number twos since I got up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::haha:Missed you loveky lady :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> good morning everybody! :hi: Happy April!!
> 
> Despie: I hope DD is feeling better and I hope all those remedies worked for you. I would have suggested a banana and a big glass of water in the morning, before breakfast.
> Olivia Grace is just precious! :flower: I don't mind the pictures, actually they make me smile a lot so keep them coming :winkwink:
> 
> Garnet: good job on getting the "job" done during the weekend! fingers crossed for you! Today the weather here sucks again. I would take 60s anytime... only reaching low 50s today. It is 39 right now and cloudy/drizzle. Where did the nice weather go? I have no energy either.... maybe we can blame it on the weather
> I hope everyone else is doing great!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you gorgeous ,I always miss u wen u are online :cry:I eat loads of bananas :thumbup:Hope u get your energy back soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning all
> Maybe Despite internet is down today. Well we did the deed all weekend so we will have to see. My husband is a grump bump because he took his allergy medicine cause the pollen is so bad here. It really changes his behavior radically.. Took the kid to school and am tired today so came home to rest and play on internet. Hope u all are having nice day. Some one turn done the heat again with our weather and it is in the 60's.

Well done g ,my oh is also a grump as I left the two girls with him for three hours :haha::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Good morning. Despie, I hope your remedies have come thru for you by now. I'm taking miralax daily. I'm afraid to stop taking it now! Being backed up is so uncomfortable. One girl on my due date thread ended up hospitalized for her constipation! That's no joke!
> Olivia is adorable. :cloud9:

Yep they worked but I took do many I don't know which one worked for me :dohh:,I hate being constipated ,how's the ms for you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you all?
> 
> T, Olivia Grace is so cute! Love the photo of her smiling in her sleep!:cloud9:

Sus u are back ,:kiss:no more leaving us for four days :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie!!! So glad you are unclogged again :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> How are you all?
> 
> T, Olivia Grace is so cute! Love the photo of her smiling in her sleep!:cloud9:
> 
> Sus u are back ,:kiss:no more leaving us for four days :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hi::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Everyone! :hi:

Despie my dd had the same *issue* on the weekend and I told her to eat some apple sauce--dd thought a cupcake would work better:haha: so she had both:haha: anyway 30 min later she was dancing and smiling ear to ear.....so we know the rest of the story:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie!!! So glad you are unclogged again :haha:

Me too :haha::blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi sus pp llbean and dylis ,do good to see u ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Despie my dd had the same *issue* on the weekend and I told her to eat some apple sauce--dd thought a cupcake would work better:haha: so she had both:haha: anyway 30 min later she was dancing and smiling ear to ear.....so we know the rest of the story:happydance:

:haha::haha::thumbup:It's an awful feeling ,but I haven't stopped pooping all day ,from one extreme to the other ,:dohh:


----------



## peanutpup

so my dd had two babysitting jobs on sat and during the afternoon shift while she was gone my dh was feeling a little randy (so it is af time and I wasn't in the mood to keep fighting off advances) He asked me if it was safe WTF?? It p***d me off so I told him "NO-- I am O'ing"and he left the room so fast he left skid marks on the floor!!!:haha: Oh for those who do not know I am ttc he is nt :shrug:

Oh well I keep hoping he will change his mind some day :thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Despie my dd had the same *issue* on the weekend and I told her to eat some apple sauce--dd thought a cupcake would work better:haha: so she had both:haha: anyway 30 min later she was dancing and smiling ear to ear.....so we know the rest of the story:happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup:It's an awful feeling ,but I haven't stopped pooping all day ,from one extreme to the other ,:dohh:Click to expand...

As Shrek would say 'better out than in":haha: Just think that's about another 5 lbs gone!


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> so my dd had two babysitting jobs on sat and during the afternoon shift while she was gone my dh was feeling a little randy (so it is af time and I wasn't in the mood to keep fighting off advances) He asked me if it was safe WTF?? It p***d me off so I told him "NO-- I am O'ing"and he left the room so fast he left skid marks on the floor!!!:haha: Oh for those who do not know I am ttc he is nt :shrug:
> 
> Oh well I keep hoping he will change his mind some day :thumbup:

Omg :wacko:I don't know wether to laugh or cry for you ,wot an ass but well done as now wen u are O u can say u are on your period and he will be all for it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:baby:


peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Despie my dd had the same *issue* on the weekend and I told her to eat some apple sauce--dd thought a cupcake would work better:haha: so she had both:haha: anyway 30 min later she was dancing and smiling ear to ear.....so we know the rest of the story:happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup:It's an awful feeling ,but I haven't stopped pooping all day ,from one extreme to the other ,:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> As Shrek would say 'better out than in":haha: Just think that's about another 5 lbs gone!Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> so my dd had two babysitting jobs on sat and during the afternoon shift while she was gone my dh was feeling a little randy (so it is af time and I wasn't in the mood to keep fighting off advances) He asked me if it was safe WTF?? It p***d me off so I told him "NO-- I am O'ing"and he left the room so fast he left skid marks on the floor!!!:haha: Oh for those who do not know I am ttc he is nt :shrug:
> 
> Oh well I keep hoping he will change his mind some day :thumbup:
> 
> Omg :wacko:I don't know wether to laugh or cry for you ,wot an ass but well done as now wen u are O u can say u are on your period and he will be all for it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


despie you must laugh for me--I did after dh left--it really was funny:haha:----:thumbup: right on despie I will confuse him so when it is O time he will be all "yeah baby" cause it's "safe":rofl:


----------



## Natsby

Hi Garnet, hope you caught that eggy! Poor oh I suffer with so many allergies, one of the best things about being preggers is that they have nearly all stopped. Something to do with a reduced immune system. But I sympathize with him, what meds is he taking? I have never had mood changed with antihistamine. I find avoiding tomatoes, stawberries and red wine as they all increase histamine. Camomille and nettle reduce it s an infusion can help. I hope he gets back to normal soon.


----------



## Dylis

Hello , have you got your "tragedy" routine perfected ? Was it tonight you going


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> so my dd had two babysitting jobs on sat and during the afternoon shift while she was gone my dh was feeling a little randy (so it is af time and I wasn't in the mood to keep fighting off advances) He asked me if it was safe WTF?? It p***d me off so I told him "NO-- I am O'ing"and he left the room so fast he left skid marks on the floor!!!:haha: Oh for those who do not know I am ttc he is nt :shrug:
> 
> Oh well I keep hoping he will change his mind some day :thumbup:
> 
> Omg :wacko:I don't know wether to laugh or cry for you ,wot an ass but well done as now wen u are O u can say u are on your period and he will be all for it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> despie you must laugh for me--I did after dh left--it really was funny:haha:----:thumbup: right on despie I will confuse him so when it is O time he will be all "yeah baby" cause it's "safe":rofl:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hello , have you got your "tragedy" routine perfected ? Was it tonight you going

Yes I have it perfect :haha:Kids are having a right laugh at me :haha:But it's all good fun ,can't wait one and a half hours till I go :happydance::happydance:How you lovely?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Hi Garnet, hope you caught that eggy! Poor oh I suffer with so many allergies, one of the best things about being preggers is that they have nearly all stopped. Something to do with a reduced immune system. But I sympathize with him, what meds is he taking? I have never had mood changed with antihistamine. I find avoiding tomatoes, stawberries and red wine as they all increase histamine. Camomille and nettle reduce it s an infusion can help. I hope he gets back to normal soon.

Hi nats :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## peanutpup

Have fun tonight Despie!!!


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Have fun tonight Despie!!!

I will and thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Good morning. Despie, I hope your remedies have come thru for you by now. I'm taking miralax daily. I'm afraid to stop taking it now! Being backed up is so uncomfortable. One girl on my due date thread ended up hospitalized for her constipation! That's no joke!
> Olivia is adorable. :cloud9:
> 
> Yep they worked but I took do many I don't know which one worked for me :dohh:,I hate being constipated ,how's the ms for you?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

My MS sucks. But I guess I have it easy compared to others. No puking. Just want to. 


peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Everyone! :hi:
> 
> Despie my dd had the same *issue* on the weekend and I told her to eat some apple sauce--dd thought a cupcake would work better:haha: so she had both:haha: anyway 30 min later she was dancing and smiling ear to ear.....so we know the rest of the story:happydance:
> 
> :haha::haha::thumbup:It's an awful feeling ,but I haven't stopped pooping all day ,from one extreme to the other ,:dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> As Shrek would say 'better out than in":haha: Just think that's about another 5 lbs gone!Click to expand...

:thumbup: Another 5 lbs lost!


Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Have fun tonight Despie!!!
> 
> I will and thanks :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Have fun Despie!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I now have the runs :nope:On my nite out too ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Natsby said:


> Hi Garnet, hope you caught that eggy! Poor oh I suffer with so many allergies, one of the best things about being preggers is that they have nearly all stopped. Something to do with a reduced immune system. But I sympathize with him, what meds is he taking? I have never had mood changed with antihistamine. I find avoiding tomatoes, stawberries and red wine as they all increase histamine. Camomille and nettle reduce it s an infusion can help. I hope he gets back to normal soon.

He uses Benadryl and that makes him very grumpy.


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> Omg I now have the runs :nope:On my nite out too ,:haha::hugs:

oh no!!!!! :nope::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Indigo77

T....:nope:....You were not supposed to try everything at once....:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS.:nope:

But I hope you are having a fab and shit free night!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^WSS.:nope:
> 
> But I hope you are having a fab and shit free night!:haha::hugs:

Tee Hee:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I just weighed myself and I have lost five and a half pounds this week ,not due to get weighed until tomorrow but I had three vodkas and diet coke and then I got my oh to bring me to McDonald's :)


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> ^^^WSS.:nope:
> 
> But I hope you are having a fab and shit free night!:haha::hugs:

I did have :thumbup:not even one trip to the loo :haha:


----------



## Sus09

Yay on the weight loss!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you are doing really well :thumbup:
And you had a great time at the concert, Fab! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yay on the weight loss!:happydance::happydance::happydance: you are doing really well :thumbup:
> And you had a great time at the concert, Fab! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

O sus I am so happy ,I thought the scales were broke I lifted them up and shook them and sat them down again :haha::happydance::happydance:How's you ....:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It is a great achievement you are doing really well!:thumbup:

I am ok, I am getting some videos ready for tonight´s class at the Uni, it is going to be a fun class and I taking them some chocolate tonight to celebrate Easter.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It is a great achievement you are doing really well!:thumbup:
> 
> I am ok, I am getting some videos ready for tonight´s class at the Uni, it is going to be a fun class and I taking them some chocolate tonight to celebrate Easter.

Awk your so sweet :hugs::hugs:My oh has already bought me my Easter egg and has hid it on top of the kitchen cupboards :haha:Sus is there any way u can just do your night job while u are pregnant ,I really worry for you with the stress of your other job .:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Well done, T!

What's a waterfall jacket?


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4ddf1dc6.jpg. It falls like a waterfall at the front like this and is meant to be a better fit for my shape


----------



## Dylis

Wow that's a fantastic weight loss.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Wow that's a fantastic weight loss.

I know ,am so happy with myself ,:haha:Thank goodness as I think I would have pigged out at the weekend if I had have lost just a pound ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay that is amazing T on the weight loss, well done, your hard work has really paid off and :rofl: at the shaking the scales :haha::haha:

Glad you had a great time at the concert but bad girl for the Maccy D's :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay that is amazing T on the weight loss, well done, your hard work has really paid off and :rofl: at the shaking the scales :haha::haha:
> 
> Glad you had a great time at the concert but bad girl for the Maccy D's :haha::haha:

:cry::haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4ddf1dc6.jpg. It falls like a waterfall at the front like this and is meant to be a better fit for my shape

Wow that weight loss is fabulous! Love the jacket too...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Going to the Easter Egg hunt today with 20 or so 4 year olds. Yippee for me. Well at least I'm up for it... Hope everyone has a nice day...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Going to the Easter Egg hunt today with 20 or so 4 year olds. Yippee for me. Well at least I'm up for it... Hope everyone has a nice day...

Rather you than me ,my head is aching after three drinks :nope::haha::wacko:Have a lovely day ,u are always doing fun things :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie! That is fantastic!!!!!!!!! All that pooing helped clear you out for weigh in. I tried not to weigh myself unless I had pooed. Congrats. That is absolutely amazing. My BFF would lose a pound one week and then it would drop off a lot at one time, too. Way to go!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie! That is fantastic!!!!!!!!! All that pooing helped clear you out for weigh in. I tried not to weigh myself unless I had pooed. Congrats. That is absolutely amazing. My BFF would lose a pound one week and then it would drop off a lot at one time, too. Way to go!!!!! :happydance:

Thanks babes ,your support has been amazing and I know u can completely relate to my need to lose weight ,:kiss:Having lost all that weight yourself ,hope u feel better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Congrats on the weight loss Despie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Congrats on the weight loss Despie!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance::happydance::dance:

Aw thanks babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha: 

Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:

:hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha:
> 
> Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Would u believe I just pm you about your dad before you posted this :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Was feeling like this yesterday about making changes as TTc is really getting me down too ,it effects everything doesn't it .i will be praying for you too ,so sorry about your dad :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and a year and a half is a long time babes :nope:It really does suck I hope u get really great news soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:H


----------



## Dylis

Desperado167 said:


> Was feeling like this yesterday about making changes as TTc is really getting me down too ,it effects everything doesn't it .i will be praying for you too ,so sorry about your dad :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and a year and a half is a long time babes :nope:It really does suck I hope u get really great news soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:H

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha:
> 
> Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> Would u believe I just pm you about your dad before you posted this :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I know too funny as soon as I posted I got the pm:haha: :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Was feeling like this yesterday about making changes as TTc is really getting me down too ,it effects everything doesn't it .i will be praying for you too ,so sorry about your dad :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and a year and a half is a long time babes :nope:It really does suck I hope u get really great news soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:H

despie thank you sooo much for your support:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha:
> 
> Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: peanut

Sometimes we need to make changes in our lives and it is only us that can make the decision but it is really hard to do things like that as it is so much easier often to just continue doing what we have been. But sometimes a change is necessary if only to make our lives richer :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Was feeling like this yesterday about making changes as TTc is really getting me down too ,it effects everything doesn't it .i will be praying for you too ,so sorry about your dad :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:and a year and a half is a long time babes :nope:It really does suck I hope u get really great news soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:H
> 
> despie thank you sooo much for your support:hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:

peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha:
> 
> Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: peanut
> 
> Sometimes we need to make changes in our lives and it is only us that can make the decision but it is really hard to do things like that as it is so much easier often to just continue doing what we have been. But sometimes a change is necessary if only to make our lives richer :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well said BF!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha:Thanks babes ,how have u been ,still working hard?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

wana b a mom said:


> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks wana b:flower:

As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

peanutpup said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks wana b:flower:
> 
> As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I like that peanut, I will try to remember it :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks wana b:flower:
> 
> As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like that peanut, I will try to remember it :hugs:Click to expand...

Me too I like it too :thumbup:Does that mean instead of doing missionary position I now need to change to doggie position :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha:Thanks babes ,how have u been ,still working hard?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Work is a bit better this week, so I can play around a little bit more lol :football: I am still swimming at noon and I even went to the gym to do some weights with DH last night. (I am SORE today). I am going to try to be good and not eat any chocolate/sweets/desserts until the weekend. Then I am going to treat myself and go back to being good. I am staring to feel faster/stronger in the pool so I have decided to try my best to improve my swimming until I start IVF. That means eating healthy too. I was never this bad about eating until I got married :shrug: DH loves dessert! :growlmad: and I'm weak :shy: so I give in constantly :icecream: I have to learn to be more like you girlie!! :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks wana b:flower:
> 
> As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like that peanut, I will try to remember it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I like it too :thumbup:Does that mean instead of doing missionary position I now need to change to doggie position :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Dylis

I've decided to make a bigger effort to lose my extra lbs, as feel will aid my ttc. I went to a exercise bike class last night and 24hrs later still feel broken.


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha:Thanks babes ,how have u been ,still working hard?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Work is a bit better this week, so I can play around a little bit more lol :football: I am still swimming at noon and I even went to the gym to do some weights with DH last night. (I am SORE today). I am going to try to be good and not eat any chocolate/sweets/desserts until the weekend. Then I am going to treat myself and go back to being good. I am staring to feel faster/stronger in the pool so I have decided to try my best to improve my swimming until I start IVF. That means eating healthy too. I was never this bad about eating until I got married :shrug: DH loves dessert! :growlmad: and I'm weak :shy: so I give in constantly :icecream: I have to learn to be more like you girlie!! :hugs:Click to expand...

The swimming is really good for you:thumbup:Well done and small steps in changing your lifestyle is great ,wot about just having dessert and chocolate at the weekends ?for me I was getting so sick and tired of walking for an hour every day to lose two pound a week as some nites I am exhausted so I decided to stop the goodies instead but I can't wait till Friday for my Easter egg :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I've decided to make a bigger effort to lose my extra lbs, as feel will aid my ttc. I went to a exercise bike class last night and 24hrs later still feel broken.

Awk babes :hugs::hugs:Wots an exercise bike class?never heard of tht one ?:hugs:and yea I def think my last bfp came after I lost 21 pound :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks wana b:flower:
> 
> As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like that peanut, I will try to remember it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I like it too :thumbup:Does that mean instead of doing missionary position I now need to change to doggie position :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Dylis

Awk babes :hugs::hugs:Wots an exercise bike class?never heard of tht one ?:hugs:and yea I def think my last bfp came after I lost 21 pound :thumbup::hugs:[/

Was 45 mins on exercise bike with 30 others with speed cycling and exercises when cycling . was good IDE when I booked it but I have saddle sore bum and my thighs feel like I've done a marathon with Oh. And the machine said I'd only burnt 203 cals.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Awk babes :hugs::hugs:Wots an exercise bike class?never heard of tht one ?:hugs:and yea I def think my last bfp came after I lost 21 pound :thumbup::hugs:[/
> 
> Was 45 mins on exercise bike with 30 others with speed cycling and exercises when cycling . was good IDE when I booked it but I have saddle sore bum and my thighs feel like I've done a marathon with Oh. And the machine said I'd only burnt 203 cals.:nope:

That sounds hard ,:haha:I take it u won't be doing it again ,I think I would rather shag oh :haha::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No I don't think I'll do again in a hurry will stick to swimming and aqua aerobics.


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> despie you are my hero!!!:dance::dance::dance::headspin::headspin::headspin::happydance::happydance::happydance: you are my inspiration to loose weight! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> peanut, I completely understand your frustration with TTC. Try to find peace within you. I know it is easier said than done, but it will be very helpful and it will make you feel better. Best of luck!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks wana b:flower:
> 
> As they say--if you always do what you've always done you will always get what you have always gotten--](*,) so if you want a different result--you must change something
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I like that peanut, I will try to remember it :hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too I like it too :thumbup:Does that mean instead of doing missionary position I now need to change to doggie position :haha:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl: you bet:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Awesome weight loss despie!! See I knew all those trips to the loo would pay off--I called the 5 lbs a few pgs back!!:haha: Glad you had a fab time--you deserve it:thumbup: :hugs::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:U did too ,how are u today ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling strangly amazing!! Must be the wheatgrass:haha:
> 
> Coming up on a tough weekend for me but I know I will be ok (really)(my dad's 1 yr passing is on easter sunday:cry: and this month officially 18mths ttc with notta anything) I plan on going for a long walk by myself and doing some soul searching---It is something I have been putting off--I need to deal with feelings about ttc, my dad being gone and being stuck in a rut with my life (work, home) time for changes--just need to figure out "what" :wacko:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::kiss:Click to expand...

Yup sometimes we hit those bumps in life and need time to figure it out...:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dear daughter is eating a bit today had Veda and cheese for breakfast ,yoghurt at lunch and a little drop of spag bolognaise for dinner with cheese bread,she's now eating Ben and jerrys ice cream ,:thumbup:She's been a bit sore today ,hope it goes back to normal soon for her ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

glad to know she is doing better!


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm late to the party, but fab news on the weight loss and no shitting!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies,went back to bed today and have just got up ,sorry if I missed anyone ,freezing cold here today and am just having another day of lying about the house as its def too cold to take dd out ,other kids getting bored but oh is finishing tomorrow night for ten days and I think it's coming up to o time too so he wont be working making it so much easier than last month ,:thumbup:and I get to eat chocolate on Friday the first for six and a half weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

All sounds good T, OH available for :sex: and chocolate! :happydance::happydance:

My back is killing me today and I can barely walk :growlmad::growlmad: not that I have to go anywhere so it doesn't really matter :haha::haha: Other than that FF says I O'd but I am pretty sure I haven't :growlmad:

On a good note T gave me a big white Easter egg so am also looking forward to scoffing that as I haven't had an Easter egg for years lol :munch: :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> All sounds good T, OH available for :sex: and chocolate! :happydance::happydance:
> 
> My back is killing me today and I can barely walk :growlmad::growlmad: not that I have to go anywhere so it doesn't really matter :haha::haha: Other than that FF says I O'd but I am pretty sure I haven't :growlmad:
> 
> On a good note T gave me a big white Easter egg so am also looking forward to scoffing that as I haven't had an Easter egg for years lol :munch: :happydance:

Wots happened to your back ,is it all the shagging or something more sinister ?awk that was sweet of t getting you an egg,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I've not had any chocolate for ages either, but now after reading about butterfly's white egg I want a milky bar


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah T, 2 shags and i'm done for :haha::haha: It comes and goes but not sure why it is so bad right now - must be that running I did last week, will have to give that up then :haha:

Dylis I absolutely love white chocolate but can pretty much take or leave the brown stuff :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah T, 2 shags and i'm done for :haha::haha: It comes and goes but not sure why it is so bad right now - must be that running I did last week, will have to give that up then :haha:
> 
> Exercise is bad for you, :haha::haha: I'm still aching from that cycling


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I've not had any chocolate for ages either, but now after reading about butterfly's white egg I want a milky bar

I love the nestle white bars with crunchy bits in it ,yum :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg we are three old crocks :happydance:My thighs are still sore from dancing for two hours :haha::jo::jo::jo::jo:


----------



## Dylis

Was gonna say not had a nestle crunch for yrs, but that makes me sound old


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Was gonna say not had a nestle crunch for yrs, but that makes me sound old

:haha::haha:Me too I used to get them from a machine wen I went to the swimming pool wen I was like ten or so :haha::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Mine was the vending machine at the train station..have you got snow, here it's just really cold


----------



## dachsundmom

Hello ladies!:hugs:

My family calls me a freak of nature bc I don't like any type of chocolate.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Mine was the vending machine at the train station..have you got snow, here it's just really cold

Was snowing yesterday but not today its just incredibly cold ,and I need to go out get some groceries :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hello ladies!:hugs:
> 
> My family calls me a freak of nature bc I don't like any type of chocolate.:haha:

U are a freak :wacko::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:But I have missed you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I love chocolate and eat a least a little bit everyday. Dark chocolate from Trader Joes. I'm not much into candy though. Pre AF, it is anything salty, I can get my hands on. Well we are headed up to Washington DC for our Spring break. It is only 3 hours from the house so we are headed up there for a 4 nights. Nice to get away from the house. It was beautiful outside yesterday but tonight we are suppose to storm. Heavy winds, rains and the whole bit. Hopefully I get get the grass mowed before it storms. Do you ladies ever wake up with your body aching. It seems like that everyday lately. I'm not tired, just achcy...Hope you all have a nice day...


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Hello ladies!:hugs:
> 
> My family calls me a freak of nature bc I don't like any type of chocolate.:haha:

Lucky Biotch!!!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I love chocolate and eat a least a little bit everyday. Dark chocolate from Trader Joes. I'm not much into candy though. Pre AF, it is anything salty, I can get my hands on. Well we are headed up to Washington DC for our Spring break. It is only 3 hours from the house so we are headed up there for a 4 nights. Nice to get away from the house. It was beautiful outside yesterday but tonight we are suppose to storm. Heavy winds, rains and the whole bit. Hopefully I get get the grass mowed before it storms. Do you ladies ever wake up with your body aching. It seems like that everyday lately. I'm not tired, just achcy...Hope you all have a nice day...

I woke up all sore and tired this morning ,wen do u test g ,have a lovely time away wot ever the weather a break will b good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I love chocolate and eat a least a little bit everyday. Dark chocolate from Trader Joes. I'm not much into candy though. Pre AF, it is anything salty, I can get my hands on. Well we are headed up to Washington DC for our Spring break. It is only 3 hours from the house so we are headed up there for a 4 nights. Nice to get away from the house. It was beautiful outside yesterday but tonight we are suppose to storm. Heavy winds, rains and the whole bit. Hopefully I get get the grass mowed before it storms. Do you ladies ever wake up with your body aching. It seems like that everyday lately. I'm not tired, just achcy...Hope you all have a nice day...
> 
> I woke up all sore and tired this morning ,wen do u test g ,have a lovely time away wot ever the weather a break will b good :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

AF will be here the 15th or 16th. I don't test usually until about a week after AF because I don't want to tempt fate...:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, are the cherry blossoms still blooming?


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies :flower::hugs::hugs:

Just a quick message to say hello to you all as I am going back to bed, I am so not feeling well :sick::cry:

T, BF, Cycling? Dancing? OMG I joing the :jo: club as I get all sore with my long walks :haha::dohh:

Dmom, you are not a freak, there are some people who do not like chocolate. I am not too keen on it. funny as I do lots of chocolate baking and chocolate work but I don´t eat it, others do. I am more a savoury person, don´t really have a sweet tooth other than a visual one as I like sweets that look pretty :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies :flower::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Just a quick message to say hello to you all as I am going back to bed, I am so not feeling well :sick::cry:
> 
> T, BF, Cycling? Dancing? OMG I joing the :jo: club as I get all sore with my long walks :haha::dohh:
> 
> Dmom, you are not a freak, there are some people who do not like chocolate. I am not too keen on it. funny as I do lots of chocolate baking and chocolate work but I don´t eat it, others do. I am more a savoury person, don´t really have a sweet tooth other than a visual one as I like sweets that look pretty :haha:

Sorry u are feeling poorly ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:But it's a good sign that the baby is doing well :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sus you sound like me! Must be a European thing

Brooke I don't like chocolate either. I can have it in front of me all day every day and I won't touch it LOL...so we can be freaks together :winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

I normally love chocolate but I have no interest in it right now. I want salty stuff, but not too salty. And I want sour stuff. I have discovered that I can get Pelligrino Limonata down. It's got some sugar in it, too, but it's not too sweet. 
Sus, I bet your treats are so pretty! I hope you feel better soon. :hugs:
Dmom, I never thought I would say that I didn't want chocolate!


----------



## Indigo77

G...What will you do in DC? I looooove DC!


----------



## Indigo77

I'm not into most American chocolate, but I love Lindt Lindor milk chocolate truffles. OMG.....so good! 

https://www.mokochocolates.co.uk/image.php?f=system_images/products/lindor_milk_chocolate_truffles_roll1.jpg&w=350


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm not into most American chocolate, but I love Lindt Lindor milk chocolate truffles. OMG.....so good!
> 
> https://www.mokochocolates.co.uk/image.php?f=system_images/products/lindor_milk_chocolate_truffles_roll1.jpg&w=350

Omg I love these .my ds has asked me for this for Easter :thumbup:I also buy my mom these every year on Xmas mothers day and her birthday with her present ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Missed u ladies ths morning ,am just back from getting the girls their Easter clothes ,::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I love these as well not sure I could be trusted with a whole box only ever had them as a little egg.


----------



## Dylis

I've got DD gruffalo pj for Easter..

I'm now in Easter egg turmoil told oh earlier wanted white chocolate egg now a I want a Lindt one:shrug:


----------



## Natsby

Do kids get presents for Easter too? I thought it was just Christmas and Birthdays, (and Three kings day here.) Wow expensive, I´d better get a better paid job.


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, are the cherry blossoms still blooming?

I think the celebration starts this weekend...I don't know for sure..


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> G...What will you do in DC? I looooove DC!

We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Wow I just get the kids easter baskets. I love Lindts too...


----------



## LLbean

yup, that is what it is called...was there just this new years hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> G...What will you do in DC? I looooove DC!
> 
> We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:Click to expand...

The Spring LV just came out and if you like color, the colection is very cute. I hear they are doing polka dots in July.:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Missed u ladies ths morning ,am just back from getting the girls their Easter clothes ,just have my ds to buy but I have ordered him Lego from the Lego site plus I bought him jeans and slip on shoes from debenhams last week so I guess he just needs a shirt and cardigan :thumbup:Got girls a beautiful blue spotty dress with a thin red belt ,red cardigans and shiny red pumps ,my eldest got converse lace ups navy shorts a navy hoodie and pretty tshirt ,hers cost me one hundred pounds alone :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I hope we get to see pics?


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> G...What will you do in DC? I looooove DC!
> 
> We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> The Spring LV just came out and if you like color, the colection is very cute. I hear they are doing polka dots in July.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Not really into the prints and such but the Leather ones are TDF.


----------



## Desperado167

hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

T sorry you have to make another trip to store but maybe you will see something you like for yourself:happydance:

afm about the chocolate thing--def my downfall--m&m's and chocolate covered jubes --I eat them like popcorn:haha: I can't even pace myself :growlmad: I eat til :sick:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh I will make an exception on the brown chocolate front for the Lindt balls :haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> T sorry you have to make another trip to store but maybe you will see something you like for yourself:happydance:
> 
> afm about the chocolate thing--def my downfall--m&m's and chocolate covered jubes --I eat them like popcorn:haha: I can't even pace myself :growlmad: I eat til :sick:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I love the nut m and m's :thumbup:,am waiting patiently for Friday till I can eat my Easter egg ,but all this chocolate talk makes me want to go rip open the packet now :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh I will make an exception on the brown chocolate front for the Lindt balls :haha::haha::thumbup:

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> T sorry you have to make another trip to store but maybe you will see something you like for yourself:happydance:
> 
> afm about the chocolate thing--def my downfall--m&m's and chocolate covered jubes --I eat them like popcorn:haha: I can't even pace myself :growlmad: I eat til :sick:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love the nut m and m's :thumbup:,am waiting patiently for Friday till I can eat my Easter egg ,but all this chocolate talk makes me want to go rip open the packet now :haha:Click to expand...


I know what you mean, I have a drawer full of chocolate easter bunny stuff here at work (so dd does not see--so sweet she is going to be 13 in june and still believes:cloud9:) and it is driving me as it is all I can smell in my office:haha:--talk about temptation:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> T sorry you have to make another trip to store but maybe you will see something you like for yourself:happydance:
> 
> afm about the chocolate thing--def my downfall--m&m's and chocolate covered jubes --I eat them like popcorn:haha: I can't even pace myself :growlmad: I eat til :sick:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I love the nut m and m's :thumbup:,am waiting patiently for Friday till I can eat my Easter egg ,but all this chocolate talk makes me want to go rip open the packet now :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I know what you mean, I have a drawer full of chocolate easter bunny stuff here at work (so dd does not see--so sweet she is going to be 13 in june and still believes:cloud9:) and it is driving me as it is all I can smell in my office:haha:--talk about temptation:wacko:Click to expand...

The kids are also starting to receive their Easter eggs so ATM I have six eggs sitting on my kitchen shelf :haha:Am thinking of a chocolate only day on Friday ,:haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh I feel like there is Easter candy everywhere


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,bf I love your new pic but I now want chocolate :haha::,:dohh:Need to head out early and change these clothes ,so pissed as I can't be bothered plus my friends home from England and I need to meet her this afternoon so it's a mad day but oh finishes today for ten days :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Sus09

Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Good morning everyone!--I hope the day brings many blessings for all!!

I will have my head down and working like mad as just found out auditors coming on 16th for work--as if everything wasn't hectic enough:wacko: oh well they say what doesn't kill you makes you stronger!! :haha:

:hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

bf--love your avatar but like despie says it is def kicking in the choc cravings--lol I happen to love those little eggs especially the ones that *pop* yummm!


----------



## peanutpup

Sus09 said:


> Morning ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:wave: Good morning sus--I'm a litte late but just in case you were on wanted to say hi. I hope you are feeling well today:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Peanutpup :flower:

I am a bit better today. 
Auditors? :wacko: those are hectic times! Hope its not too stressful for you.


----------



## peanutpup

Sus glad to hear you are better today:thumbup:

I will just take it one day at a time--after the 20th I will be able to slack off again:haha:


----------



## LLbean

:hi::wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,:flower:Feeling amazing today and after a beautiful pm from someone special I feel even better :kiss:Got new clothes fordds e and got my eyebrows threaded at super drug for five pounds plus a free beauty product ,love a good bargain ,also dtd this morning and tomorrow I get to eat my Easter egg :happydance::dohh::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi b ,:flower:She done an amazing job on my eyebrows only thing was I had to sit in the middle of the shop to get it done while everyone was looking on :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've not had any professional type of brow service in years...burning them off over the BBQ pretty much ruined that for the rest of my life.:haha:


----------



## peanutpup

The things we do for beauty-LOL Now you have beautiful eyebrows:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b6a2f2c6.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5fe3d01.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I've not had any professional type of brow service in years...burning them off over the BBQ pretty much ruined that for the rest of my life.:haha:

Omg :haha::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> The things we do for beauty-LOL Now you have beautiful eyebrows:thumbup:

Was well worth it ,I just closed my eyes hoping they would all go away :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg....She's getting big!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Omg....She's getting big!

s:How cute is she but ,I have so much love for her ,I really hate saying goodbye ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

she is so big now! love her!


----------



## peanutpup

How can you not smile when you see such a sweet face with sparkling eyes--Love It!!!:cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can't believe she is sitting up on her own!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I can't believe she is sitting up on her own!:happydance:

I know she's great ,xxxx


----------



## Dylis

oh she is absolutely beautiful, and such a lovely big smile.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> oh she is absolutely beautiful, and such a lovely big smile.

She's just getting a little personality too and loves a bit of rough play :haha::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I love how she is sitting up so sweet with your DD! Such a big girl already! What a doll :cloud9:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a5fe3d01.jpg

Love this picture!! She starting to get a personality!!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,happy good Friday everyone ,:happydance::happydance:Wots everyone else up to over the Easter holidays ,any plans ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, working today and as DD has a perforated ear drum won't be going out much as windy and cold. 

Have you got your chocolate egg yet


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, working today and as DD has a perforated ear drum won't be going out much as windy and cold.
> 
> Have you got your chocolate egg yet

So sorry for af babes ,massive hugs :hugs::hugs:I haven't had my egg yet ,kids are still asleep and I wanted to eat mine wen they eat theirs :haha:Omg your poor daughter ,bless her it must be so sore ,is she on an antibiotic ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

They've given her penicillin which is a struggle to get her to take it..And she does want to go out.

Yes cd1 for me got some zinc and b6 for this month and was thinking about soy but today's supplements will be mainly chocolate


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> They've given her penicillin which is a struggle to get her to take it..And she does want to go out.
> 
> Yes cd1 for me got some zinc and b6 for this month and was thinking about soy but today's supplements will be mainly chocolate

Sounds good :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:My kids are the same with meds ,I use the syringe to administer it ,I find it much easier then have a drink or spoonful of something sweet on hand :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: Hope your mums visit goes ok. Good that your oh is there :thumbup: seems like you are a bit more chilled about this cycle. I'm going to be chilled with you and give this one up as a bad job :haha: My back was bad yesterday so I had to give in and take my tablets which are not ttc friendly. Lying in bed this morning I think it feels better. Felt like a pinched nerve this time. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T :hi: Hope your mums visit goes ok. Good that your oh is there :thumbup: seems like you are a bit more chilled about this cycle. I'm going to be chilled with you and give this one up as a bad job :haha: My back was bad yesterday so I had to give in and take my tablets which are not ttc friendly. Lying in bed this morning I think it feels better. Felt like a pinched nerve this time. :hugs::hugs:

Awk babes so sorry your poor back ,god I hate backache it hurts like hell ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:No joking but every time I give oh a bj I get neck pain and backache :nope:Hope that's not tmi for anyone this early in the morning :haha:Are u doing anything good over the holidays ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

I think you need to give up the bj's :haha::haha:

Nothing much planned. I need to get a life and get out and do stuff! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I think you need to give up the bj's :haha::haha:
> 
> Nothing much planned. I need to get a life and get out and do stuff! :haha:

Me too :haha:Sometimes it helps move things along :nope::haha:Heading out to buy Easter eggs for all my neices and nephews ,just ate half of mine and was as sick as a dog :nope:How weird is that ,think my body is rejecting all the good stuff now :wacko:I don't know if that's a good thing or not ,:hugs: u need to relax anyway huni with your sore back ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Morning all,
My hormones are wacky! I've been teary... The kids have school off today and my son wants to go to the mall. I'm tired too. I swear I must be working out in my sleep because I wake up sore each day... BJ's are no fun when you are older. It strains your neck and back. Hope everyone has a nice day...


----------



## LLbean

Good morning everyone. Hope everyone has a great Friday. Will be running around today so I won't be on much but still thinking of all of you


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: hello ladies? Happy Easter to everyone!:flower: I hope you enjoy the weekend with your loved ones :hugs:

I just got back from dropping off Sasha (my dog) at the grooming place. I am not "officially" working today but I am always working with my job, it's ok though, I also have lots of flexibility so I don't complain (heck I work from home!). MIL is coming over tonight to spend the weekend with us. DH's youngest DD is coming Sunday and we are having dinner together after going to church. His oldest works at the Cheesecake Factory and she is working this weekend so we may stop by to have dessert there with her :thumbup: yum! 
Going for a noon swimming workout in an hour, so I have to drink my coffee fast! 

Despie, are you doing soy this month?

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## wana b a mom

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T :hi: Hope your mums visit goes ok. Good that your oh is there :thumbup: seems like you are a bit more chilled about this cycle. I'm going to be chilled with you and give this one up as a bad job :haha: My back was bad yesterday so I had to give in and take my tablets which are not ttc friendly. Lying in bed this morning I think it feels better. Felt like a pinched nerve this time. :hugs::hugs:

:nope::nope: back pain sucks! I hope you feel better soon :hugs:



Dylis said:


> Morning, working today and as DD has a perforated ear drum won't be going out much as windy and cold.

poor DD :hugs::hugs: how did that happen? :shrug: I hope she recovers in no time :hugs:



Garnet said:


> Morning all,
> My hormones are wacky! I've been teary.....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:

love DC! and love shopping more!! :happydance::happydance: do you know what you want?


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:
> 
> love DC! and love shopping more!! :happydance::happydance: do you know what you want?Click to expand...

No I just want to look! I already have 1 LV and too many other handbags to count but it a once a year splurge so I will see. I like some of the Chanels too. :dohh::dohh::shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

No soy this month wanna or any supplements at all ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> We are going to sight see some of building up there. I want to see Lincoln memorial. We are going to the zoo with little ones of course, you have too. I'm also going high end shopping at Tyson's Corner, I believe that is what it is called. I want a new LV or something...:thumbup:
> 
> love DC! and love shopping more!! :happydance::happydance: do you know what you want?Click to expand...
> 
> No I just want to look! I already have 1 LV and too many other handbags to count but it a once a year splurge so I will see. I like some of the Chanels too. :dohh::dohh::shrug:Click to expand...

Lucky you ,sounds like fun ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It's quiet on the boards this holiday weekend and we haven't seen Jax and keeks for a while :cry::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> It's quiet on the boards this holiday weekend and we haven't seen Jax and keeks for a while :cry::nope:

I think jax was taking a few weeks off and Keeks hasn't been on for a while ,I really miss the old days ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am watching Jodie marsh tattoo apprentice :wacko:I love Jodie marsh :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I just stalked Jax's last posts and realised she is in Devon :haha:

I am waiting for my lodger to finish watching a film on the tv so I can go and watch the golf :growlmad:


----------



## Dylis

I'm trying to perfect my Kylie dance on the Kinnect think it will have to be work in progress


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Ladies! :wave:
I'm just back from Spain. I hope you enjoyed your chocolate Despie. I know my body went into shock when I would eat something bad after being so good. I guess that means you are making progress though! :thumbup: Even if your mother has to be a lunatic. I am so proud of you! It must feel great to have accomplished a goal:happydance:
It does seem rather quiet. Garnet, enjoy your shopping. And BF enjoy the golf. I'll be in bed as soon as I can watching the inside of my eyelids.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Hi Ladies! :wave:
> I'm just back from Spain. I hope you enjoyed your chocolate Despie. I know my body went into shock when I would eat something bad after being so good. I guess that means you are making progress though! :thumbup: Even if your mother has to be a lunatic. I am so proud of you! It must feel great to have accomplished a goal:happydance:
> It does seem rather quiet. Garnet, enjoy your shopping. And BF enjoy the golf. I'll be in bed as soon as I can watching the inside of my eyelids.

Thanks gorgeous ,I did have my chocolate today and guess wot my bowels are working well again :haha:I am gonna lose that fifty pound babes even if it takes me to Xmas to do it ,was just thinking even if I only lose a Pound a week from now plus the 18 I have lost I should have lost it all by November :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Viking15 said:


> Hi Ladies! :wave:
> I'm just back from Spain. I hope you enjoyed your chocolate Despie. I know my body went into shock when I would eat something bad after being so good. I guess that means you are making progress though! :thumbup: Even if your mother has to be a lunatic. I am so proud of you! It must feel great to have accomplished a goal:happydance:
> It does seem rather quiet. Garnet, enjoy your shopping. And BF enjoy the golf. I'll be in bed as soon as I can watching the inside of my eyelids.

I've caught myself reading and not posting


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Milty :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,sorry I didn't get on much last night .Hows everyone else today ?cant believe it's Saturday ,need to get the kids out some were nice today :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, why not try giving it a one shot this month? There seem to be a few who have got pg with that. When I got pg it was after my first pos opk. Then OH can't moan and you are still in with a chance :hugs::hugs::hugs: Am off in a short bit to get my one shot! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T, why not try giving it a one shot this month? There seem to be a few who have got pg with that. When I got pg it was after my first pos opk. Then OH can't moan and you are still in with a chance :hugs::hugs::hugs: Am off in a short bit to get my one shot! :flower:

I would love to ,that's wot I am aiming for as soon as I get a positive opk ,dtd but I possibly might do the next day too ,we will see how it goes ,,I usually just dtd every day from day 15 until after o ,best of luck for you today lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Oh poor hubby. I would wait too until you are close. You know we DTD too much that it was raw and sore down there. I hate that. It is Saturday and we leave Monday for our trip. Hope everyone has a nice Saturday.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh poor hubby. I would wait too until you are close. You know we DTD too much that it was raw and sore down there. I hate that. It is Saturday and we leave Monday for our trip. Hope everyone has a nice Saturday.

Aw poor you :nope:I know g he's usually really good so I know he's had enough ,we def dtd too much :haha: but am trying my best to be patient ,it should be all over by Tuesday for us .have a loveky trip ,are u all packed ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning! it's the day before Easter and I've not done a thing.:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

morning ladies!


----------



## Indigo77

Morning Bitches! :haha:

I got up to pee 7x last night....


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA Indigo LOL love you too :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Morning Bitches! :haha:
> 
> I got up to pee 7x last night....

Can you tll someone cranky :wacko::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Morning Bitches! :haha:
> 
> I got up to pee 7x last night....

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Hi Ladies! :wave:
> I'm just back from Spain. I hope you enjoyed your chocolate Despie. I know my body went into shock when I would eat something bad after being so good. I guess that means you are making progress though! :thumbup: Even if your mother has to be a lunatic. I am so proud of you! It must feel great to have accomplished a goal:happydance:
> It does seem rather quiet. Garnet, enjoy your shopping. And BF enjoy the golf. I'll be in bed as soon as I can watching the inside of my eyelids.

Glad u back and safe Did you visit Sus while u were there?:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Haven't gotta clue what's going on with all of you...B I need a low down please :haha: but Happy Easter!!!!

:bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Haven't gotta clue what's going on with all of you...B I need a low down please :haha: but Happy Easter!!!!
> 
> :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:​

Phuck me jax is back :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I lost five and a half poundsr :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, :ignore: she is jealous of you! Well done babe, I put on a pound don't seem to be doing very well at anything here :shrug: but hey my fish n chips on Thursday eve were worth it :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Me and liz are about to o ,Viking and sus are doing ok ,g is heading away on Monday on a trip Eva is giving birth on tuesday ,b is out sorting out Easter and indigo is enjoying using the word bitches today :haha:Af arrived for dylis and Keeks :nope::kiss:And bf has just got a Positive opk and is on her way to shag t ,And pp is doing ok ,xx i think everyone else is good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, :ignore: she is jealous of you! Well done babe, I put on a pound don't seem to be doing very well at anything here :shrug: but hey my fish n chips on Thursday eve were worth it :thumbup::haha:

Are u getting any sex ?im not ,:growlmad:P wants a break this month :growlmad:so I had to make up despies sexy curry :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Got my smiley today :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Got my smiley today :hugs:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh my word that's great ,are u telling your oh ?i think I will not tell mine this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I seriously hate the grocery store.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

B -it's show & tell time in your thread... You just missed T's knockers!:haha:

We need to see your bumpage!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> B -it's show & tell time in your thread... You just missed T's knockers!:haha:
> 
> We need to see your bumpage!

Lucky escape Brooke :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

I missed tits!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I missed tits!:haha:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

No...you missed THE T TITS!


----------



## dachsundmom

I cannot believe you didn't tell me about this sooner!:growlmad::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I cannot believe you didn't tell me about this sooner!:growlmad::winkwink:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

Sorry :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Sorry :blush:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley today :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh my word that's great ,are u telling your oh ?i think I will not tell mine this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

well I got some action last night without saying anything so I think I will wait and try tomorrow morning, maybe that will do the trick :D


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley today :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh my word that's great ,are u telling your oh ?i think I will not tell mine this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well I got some action last night without saying anything so I think I will wait and try tomorrow morning, maybe that will do the trick :DClick to expand...

Yes, that would be very good timing...:thumbup::sex:


----------



## LLbean

I hope so hehehe


----------



## dachsundmom

For all of my girls!:hugs:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Got my smiley today :hugs:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Oh my word that's great ,are u telling your oh ?i think I will not tell mine this month ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> well I got some action last night without saying anything so I think I will wait and try tomorrow morning, maybe that will do the trick :DClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Easter to all of you

Yes Despie I hope my hubby will oblige in the am


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I haven't dtd in three days and I have a temp drop but not my smiley ,do I keep waiting or dtd ?i wanted to just have two well timed sessions this month?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Happy Easter to all of you
> 
> Yes Despie I hope my hubby will oblige in the am

Me too babes ,I haven't been getting any action and feel. Bit sick this morning as I have a temp drop but no smiley or any action for three days :haha::dohh:


----------



## Sus09

Morning girls :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry I have been MIA for a while, between feeling bad and dropping my mobile in the loo I have not been able to communicate. G does not like me to go on my laptop while he is off as I spent all my time n it in the past two years when I was doing a course, so now he says no laptop outside working hours:nope: I am hiding now as he is still in bed :haha: 
Ah and I had my new phone delivered yesterday morning :thumbup::happydance:

How are you all? 
Hope you are all having a lovely Easter :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Easter everyone :happydance::happydance:

LL well done on the action :sex::thumbup:

T I would wait for the smiley if you can :hugs::hugs:

Sus, well done for sneaking on :haha::hugs:

Well the :sex: is done and now I am just hoping I get a temp rise in the next few days :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Just sneaking on too as am heading out with the kids and oh is waiting ,will post lots of pics later ......and will test with my opk after dinner am just a bit worried as I have a temp drop :shrug:And no shagging :haha:Thanks bf :hugs::hugs:Morning sus ,great to see you around ,it's been too long ,have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf perfect timing I see ,best of luck babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah T I would definitely try and slip in a test today if you can :hugs::hugs:

Thanks yes I hope that was actually it this time :thumbup::haha: I'm going to stop the OPKs after the one today just to check that the line is on it's way out :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Well. T,
In the past months haven't you DTD every day or every other day? Maybe this month you can do something different and wait for Smiley or just do it for fun and maybe you will get a different result. Just a thought


----------



## Viking15

Get yours girls!!!!!! :sex:
:bunny: Happy Easter everyone :bunny:
We are going to a Rays baseball game today. My dad is giving us his tickets because my mom doesn't feel well. We are supposed to go to their house for dinner, but I think I will beg off because she doesn't feel well. I don't want to be exposed to anymore germs than I need to. I get enough at work. 
I've got to start getting ready and wake up my dh and get him going. He's a bear in the morning :sleep:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Hoppy!

well I am temping and now I'm wondering why LOL

Got my smiley yesterday and my temps keep going up...hmmm. Well it was warm when we woke up this morning so...


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Get yours girls!!!!!! :sex:
> :bunny: Happy Easter everyone :bunny:
> We are going to a Rays baseball game today. My dad is giving us his tickets because my mom doesn't feel well. We are supposed to go to their house for dinner, but I think I will beg off because she doesn't feel well. I don't want to be exposed to anymore germs than I need to. I get enough at work.
> I've got to start getting ready and wake up my dh and get him going. He's a bear in the morning :sleep:

Congrats on your 10 week mark. Your little man is growing fast.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, Liz :winkwink: nice one :thumbup: I'm with you too, got some action last night and on for it again tomorrow morning. I've not temped but I got some gorgeous EWCM LL style last night so I reckon I'm ready to O :yipee::yipee: and no I will not be submitting any evidence to prove the EWCM, you're saved! :haha:

T, have you given in yet? Can't believe you this month! :shock:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay on the action Jax :happydance: and looks like you are covered LL - I jsut saw you were temping again - will you keep going or stop now it looks like you have O'd? :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, what has happened to your charting? :haha::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I will continue to temp but it will be radical temps once the 14th comes around as my schedule will change completely so...

Way to go Jax!!!!!!! Lets do this ladies! BF hope we are good and covered this month!!

Lets be the 3 bumpeteers... hahaha

Come on Despie, hope you get your smiley and we can be The Incredible Four!!!! hehehe


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, what has happened to your charting? :haha::growlmad::hugs:

Well, I was away on hols last week and it would've been a pain in the ass to do, and I know I've only done it for 2 cycles but it's not shown me anything different to that which I thought....okay excuses over, I couldn't be arsed okay :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Way to go Jax!!!!!!! Lets do this ladies! BF hope we are good and covered this month!!
> 
> Lets be the 3 bumpeteers! hahaha

I like it! :winkwink::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.toonpool.com/user/33154/files/happy_easter_2012_1652185.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

N is pretty upset with me ATM...I gave Porky some squash, bc I am making Paula Deen's casserole, and the dog is crapping everywhere.:blush:


----------



## LLbean

ewww poor puppy

but heck you didn't know it was going to do that.


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> I will continue to temp but it will be radical temps once the 14th comes around as my schedule will change completely so...
> 
> Way to go Jax!!!!!!! Lets do this ladies! BF hope we are good and covered this month!!
> 
> Lets be the 3 bumpeteers... hahaha
> 
> Come on Despie, hope you get your smiley and we can be The Incredible Four!!!! hehehe

:happydance::happydance::happydance: :thumbup: :dust::dust:



dachsundmom said:


> N is pretty upset with me ATM...I gave Porky some squash, bc I am making Paula Deen's casserole, and the dog is crapping everywhere.:blush:

And I know who is clearing that up :haha::haha:

What's with the pig-chicken? :wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

It's my way of saying Happy Easter.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

B you're a bad girl :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B you're a bad girl :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## ninakomel

Sweet family time, i looove holidays


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, Liz :winkwink: nice one :thumbup: I'm with you too, got some action last night and on for it again tomorrow morning. I've not temped but I got some gorgeous EWCM LL style last night so I reckon I'm ready to O :yipee::yipee: and no I will not be submitting any evidence to prove the EWCM, you're saved! :haha:
> 
> T, have you given in yet? Can't believe you this month! :shock:

Nope no sex yet :wacko:But I am just home and need to do an opk but yes jax twice in the last two weeks :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, Liz :winkwink: nice one :thumbup: I'm with you too, got some action last night and on for it again tomorrow morning. I've not temped but I got some gorgeous EWCM LL style last night so I reckon I'm ready to O :yipee::yipee: and no I will not be submitting any evidence to prove the EWCM, you're saved! :haha:
> 
> T, have you given in yet? Can't believe you this month! :shock:
> 
> Nope no sex yet :wacko:But I am just home and need to do an opk but yes jax twice in the last two weeks :haha:Click to expand...

:saywhat: is your DH feeling alright?????


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Jax, what has happened to your charting? :haha::growlmad::hugs:
> 
> Well, I was away on hols last week and it would've been a pain in the ass to do, and I know I've only done it for 2 cycles but it's not shown me anything different to that which I thought....okay excuses over, I couldn't be arsed okay :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Lazy bitch :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ha ha


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Lol .......


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

:awww: U have beautiful kids, T. :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2000092a.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a2ad1bef.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f8d6a949.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Great pictures, what beautiful kids!


----------



## Dylis

Your girls all have such lovely long hair. Looks like you all had a great day out


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks nats ,yea the kids had a lovely day ,very busy :thumbup:Dylis ,my girls won't get their hair cut even thou they could really do with a trim ,they have both been growing it their whole life :haha:Nats not long now till your scan ,:cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie your kids are soooo cute!


----------



## Viking15

I love that beautiful red hair! Your kids are so adorbs


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely kids T :cloud9::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Very cute kids...


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,straight to the point ,my opk wasn't positive last night or this morning but it's much darker ,I also have o pains and a bit of a temp rise so I hope I am not fucked and after holding out have missed o ,so as soon as I leave u I need to go shag my oh ,:) I hope I haven't messed up this month will retest on my opk and if it's darker then I am ok if not then I just o :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T don't panic :hugs: if the opk is darker this morning then the LH is surely in the rise so you should be fine :thumbup: also don't forget that you will not O until maybe 12 hours or more after the surge and from what I have heard O pains don't necessarily happen when the egg pops, but before that. Go get a shag and all will be good :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T don't panic :hugs: if the opk is darker this morning then the LH is surely in the rise so you should be fine :thumbup: also don't forget that you will not O until maybe 12 hours or more after the surge and from what I have heard O pains don't necessarily happen when the egg pops, but before that. Go get a shag and all will be good :hugs::hugs::hugs: xxx

U are perfectly right as always ,just done an opk and it's almost there ,just got a shag ,lutw for 30 mins and oh has just told me he will do wot ever I want for the next two days as he's been as horny as hell :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/9fb97c90.jpg. Looks much darker irl but I know it will def be positive in two or three hours ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

T:I think u are hitting just the right time to get a sperm shake. Hopefully it will garner good results.


----------



## Viking15

Way to be patient Despie! I know the panic was setting in, but you've done it. Good timing. I hope you enjoy your shagging!


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all,
Headed to our nation's capital today. Dh is actually sleeping in til 6:00. He normally is an early riser. Hope everyone catches their egg.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Way to be patient Despie! I know the panic was setting in, but you've done it. Good timing. I hope you enjoy your shagging!

I was babes ,fell asleep last night otherwise I prob would have folded and dtd but by this morning I was starting to feel sick :haha:Thank goodness ,:kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Happy shagging, T! :sex:

Have fun in DC, Garnet. 

What's going on with the houses, BF?


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning all,
> Headed to our nation's capital today. Dh is actually sleeping in til 6:00. He normally is an early riser. Hope everyone catches their egg.

Have a lovely trip ,how's the tww going for you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Garnet :thumbup: Have a lovely day out with your family :flower:

Go T go!!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

I think you are good T, you should be covered!


----------



## peanutpup

despie--gorgeous family!! love the pics. Great job on the not panicking:haha: everything will be A OK:thumbup: 
I am envious everyone is getting +opk's--I am still :coffee: hope to start testing on friday and get my + opk on sunday or monday:thumbup: I have been playing hard to get with oh so hoping he will be accomodating:winkwink:

Happy easter monday!

in other news......A girl I went to school with (just turned 43) had a healthy 9 lb 10oz baby boy on saturday--natural conception and birth--absolutely no issues-:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> despie--gorgeous family!! love the pics. Great job on the not panicking:haha: everything will be A OK:thumbup:
> I am envious everyone is getting +opk's--I am still :coffee: hope to start testing on friday and get my + opk on sunday or monday:thumbup: I have been playing hard to get with oh so hoping he will be accomodating:winkwink:
> 
> Happy easter monday!
> 
> in other news......A girl I went to school with (just turned 43) had a healthy 9 lb 10oz baby boy on saturday--natural conception and birth--absolutely no issues-:flower:

O that's a great story :thumbup:Was thinking of you yesterday my lovely ,I know it was the anniversary of your lovely dad ,I hope it wasn't too hard for you sweetie ,thinking of you loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ladies ,:haha:But we are very lucky to have her home :thumbup::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/c23e9de9.jpg


----------



## LLbean

glad she is back with you all!

OMG how big she is...so cute!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> glad she is back with you all!
> 
> OMG how big she is...so cute!

I know they thought she was pregnant lol at the adoption centre ,but she has at least twelve hours exercise and eats pellets and fresh fruit and veg :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

she looks so fluffy! LOVE IT!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> she looks so fluffy! LOVE IT!

Thanks babes ,how's you ,are u done dtd?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well seeing as how my temps don't want to match my OPK I am not sure LOL

Very emotional though...I swear this O seems more like PMS! hahahaha


----------



## Viking15

Despie! That's quite a story! I am glad your bunny is home safe and sound. That is very scary to have a pet get loose. What a naughty girl escaping under the fence. 
LL, I think we need to see what your temp does over the next 2 days, but it looks like you have Oed to me. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well going by temps I did early, by OPK seems a different day so :shrug:


----------



## Viking15

I think cd 13 was the day.


----------



## Desperado167

Def looks like it to me too liz and the timing is perfect :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so you think I ovulated the day of the positive OPK?


----------



## Indigo77

Poor bunny.... :awww:

Glad u found her. Maybe she just needed to get away from the kids for a while...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Poor bunny.... :awww:
> 
> Glad u found her. Maybe she just needed to get away from the kids for a while...

:haha::haha:Maybe she just wanted an adventure with the Easter bunny :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh.... Of course....:haha:


----------



## Viking15

I think the day of your + OPK. :thumbup: Your temp didn't really go that high that day. I think you'll get your crosshairs coming up.


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> I think the day of your + OPK. :thumbup: Your temp didn't really go that high that day. I think you'll get your crosshairs coming up.

hmmmm if that is the case then an 11DPO BFP would be an awesome Bday gift for my hubby LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> I think the day of your + OPK. :thumbup: Your temp didn't really go that high that day. I think you'll get your crosshairs coming up.
> 
> hmmmm if that is the case then an 11DPO BFP would be an awesome Bday gift for my hubby LOLClick to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am so glad you found your bunny!:happydance:


Liz, :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Garnet :thumbup: Have a lovely day out with your family :flower:
> 
> Go T go!!!! :sex::sex::sex::sex::spermy::spermy::dust::dust:

Jax it looks like u and I will be tww buddies and liz and bf :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

lets all make it happen this month!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> Happy shagging, T! :sex:
> 
> Have fun in DC, Garnet.
> 
> What's going on with the houses, BF?

:coffee: :coffee: :haha:

Probably another month til I move I reckon :sleep:

Yay we are the 4 twwers! :wacko::haha::happydance:

Yep LL I agree on cd13

T, naughty Easter bunny :bunny: :haha:


----------



## LLbean

ok so IF it was on CD13 do I need to give it another go Tonight? I'd think it's probably over by now then


----------



## Indigo77

Do it tonight for good measure! :winkwink:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

well if I don't need to I don't wanna...kind of sleepy already hahaha


----------



## LLbean

Despie!!!!

Look at this... https://www.babymed.com/fertility-tests/when-have-sexual-intercourse-after-opk-turns-positive

The perfect time for sexual intercourse is within 12-24 hours* prior to the ovulation predictor FIRST
turning positive*. Especially if you test only once a day.

This may sound like a surprise, but making love only after first getting a positive OPK may not get you pregnant at all. Ovulation can happen as early as 14 hours after the OPK first becomes positive. Let's say you test with the OPK at 8 a.m. and it was negative. Then, the OPK turns positive at 11 a.m, but you won't know because you only test once a day. So ovulation could then happen 14 hours later, at 1 a.m. the next day. But having sex after ovulation is not going to get you pregnant.


----------



## Milty

I think I'm going to O tomorrow or the next day at the latest


Hey anyone know about what the due date would be if we o this week?


----------



## LLbean

I believe early January


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies up nice and early again :dohh:I just cant sleep in ,seems my o day is gonna be today so am wakening oh up in two hours towent to see The Hunger Games yesterday ,I loved it ,my oh brought the younger ones to see The Pirates ,and my eldest and her friend came with me :thumbup:How's everyone doing ,big hugs for everyone that needs them :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg luvmydoggies ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:How are you sweetie?are you ok ,Its been a while ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! Where's Luv? :hi: Luv!

Damn T! You are one busy lady. :sleep: My mother had 4 kids, but my grandmother lived with us and did a lot for our family, so my mom had A LOT of help! Plus, you do volunteer work, plus, you mind your neice. I'm worn out just reading your post!

Do you think your son is autistic?


----------



## Indigo77

How is your father, btw?

Did your sister visit him in Oz?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Omg! Where's Luv? :hi: Luv!
> 
> Damn T! You are one busy lady. :sleep: My mother had 4 kids, but my grandmother lived with us and did a lot for our family, so my mom had A LOT of help! Plus, you do volunteer work, plus, you mind your neice. I'm worn out just reading your post!
> 
> Do you think your son is autistic?

I don't think so indigo but someone picked up a few little traits wen they were assessing him :shrug:I love being busy I love having all the hours in my day filled with things to do :haha:,am having a stressfulhugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> How is your father, btw?
> 
> Did your sister visit him in Oz?

Yes she had a great time x


----------



## Indigo77

You don't sound harsh. It's perfectly reasonable to want your weekends and holidays for your own family. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> You don't sound harsh. It's perfectly reasonable to want your weekends and holidays for your own family. :hug


----------



## Sus09

Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

As Indi says you don´t sound harsh at all, it is normal to want to have your own time with your hubby and kids, and it is important to have that quality time as well. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> As Indi says you don´t sound harsh at all, it is normal to want to have your own time with your hubby and kids, and it is important to have that quality time as well. :hugs::hugs:

Thanks gorgeous ,happy ten weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance:You feeling any better?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes, my nausea is amlost gone, I have been worrying about it, but Viking is getting better as well and Googly´s eased at 10 weeks as well so it must be normal:thumbup:
I am also trying to use the doppler but I still can´t pick up the heartbeat, it is probably because I don´t have a clue where to look or what I am doing :haha: I keep getting excited thinking I have picked it up and then I realise it is my own heartbeat :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yes, my nausea is amlost gone, I have been worrying about it, but Viking is getting better as well and Googly´s eased at 10 weeks as well so it must be normal:thumbup:
> I am also trying to use the doppler but I still can´t pick up the heartbeat, it is probably because I don´t have a clue where to look or what I am doing :haha: I keep getting excited thinking I have picked it up and then I realise it is my own heartbeat :haha:

Aw bless ,am sure it will take a while to find it then u will be a pro :thumbup:Great u are feeling better,wens the next scan ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

My next scan is on the 19th,


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> My next scan is on the 19th,

Nine days then ,:happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Yes:thumbup: I am finding it all nervewracking :wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning

T I hope you find an excuse about the holiday, they are supposed to be relaxing not stressful :hugs: Yay on the + opk :happydance:

Hi Sus, indi :hugs:

Heading to do gallery duty for a couple of hours then back home from my mums so catch you all a bit later :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Yes:thumbup: I am finding it all nervewracking :wacko:

I know babes pregnancy after a loss or losses is never easy :hugs::hugs:but let's stay positive for you ,before u know it u will be out of first tri ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly we are in this together!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> Butterfly we are in this together!!!!!

yay, when are you going to start testing lol? :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, how come you've got a 'doubtful' up already? You're only 3dpo!!! :winkwink:

AFM, I'm done, if I've done enough :shrug: but I can't think of better TWW buddies than the three of you :hugs: LL, Despie, Butterfly......BFP's HERE WE COME!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL Jax I forgot to change it :haha::haha:

So what day did you O? Are you about 2dpo now you reckon? :flower:

Cool we are all in the TWW :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

testing? sheesh no clue yet. I will be busy and probably not "all there" after this Saturday so who knows HAHAHA


----------



## Jax41

FF had me down to O on Monday so DTD wee small hours of Sunday morning and at a more reasonable time Monday morning :haha: So yea I reckon I O'd CD 14/15, but I didn't POAS forgot! :dohh: I've had a bit of a F it approach (sorry T I know you'll tell me off) again, it doesn't seem to make any difference if I 'try' or 'don't try'. I'm getting my prayer mat out for a miracle! :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Get that feeling changed!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

:dust: for all the wonderful ladies in the TWW!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

That'll do Butterfly!:thumbup:

Despie, sorry to read about Mumma Rabbit (she's lovely btw!), I reckon she had a dream about the Easter Bunny :haha::haha: Not good news about the 'damn fam' as B says, you really don't want to get caught in the middle do you....can't you have a word with your brother or will that just add fuel to the fire?

Right, I've farted around all day and not really done anything productive (well went for a smear test, I wonder if they can tell if you've had kids or not when they're checking you out up there?) keep thinking I need to spring clean but my motivation runs for the hills! Anyway, I've gotta go order some essential oils for my massage, make a cuppa and left over hot cross bun is calling too.....laters xXx


----------



## Jax41

Wow Indigo, if that dust downpour doesn't do it nothing will! :haha: Thanks! :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Wow Indigo, if that dust downpour doesn't do it nothing will! :haha: Thanks! :flower:

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jax: I went for a smear once and the Doc was like "so how many kids do you have" I said "none!!!" as this was before my son and then he said "oh really hmm" it's just you have wide hips 

I was like WTF i was a size 6 at the time...never went back


----------



## LLbean

Milty that is CRAZY! sorry the Dr was such a douche!


----------



## Desperado167

Back from our day out ,it was wonderful ,kids made toast over an open fire ,rolled boiled eggs down a hill ,made kites ,had a picnic ,rode on a donkey and visited old houses and schools from the 1800's ,knackered and luckily my oh made a beef casserole in the crock pot before we left so it's just baths and pjs on and dinner left to do today :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Got my smiley face this morning ,dtd as well and oh is up for it again tonight and tomorrow too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Jax: I went for a smear once and the Doc was like "so how many kids do you have" I said "none!!!" as this was before my son and then he said "oh really hmm" it's just you have wide hips
> 
> I was like WTF i was a size 6 at the time...never went back

Wot an ass ,:growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Back from our day out ,it was wonderful ,kids made toast over an open fire ,rolled boiled eggs down a hill ,made kites ,had a picnic ,rode on a donkey and visited old houses and schools from the 1800's ,knackered and luckily my oh made a beef casserole in the crock pot before we left so it's just baths and pjs on and dinner left to do today :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Got my smiley face this morning ,dtd as well and oh is up for it again tonight and tomorrow too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't know where you get the energy :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Back from our day out ,it was wonderful ,kids made toast over an open fire ,rolled boiled eggs down a hill ,made kites ,had a picnic ,rode on a donkey and visited old houses and schools from the 1800's ,knackered and luckily my oh made a beef casserole in the crock pot before we left so it's just baths and pjs on and dinner left to do today :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Got my smiley face this morning ,dtd as well and oh is up for it again tonight and tomorrow too ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Don't know where you get the energy :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I will sleep tonight :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok Despi I have ask... Have you guys always been like this?

I feel like my DH and I are still pretty good at DTD for our age and how long we have been married but you guys geez


----------



## seaview24

hi sounds like you had a nice day out today .been sun shine today for a change lol ty sue .


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok Despi I have ask... Have you guys always been like this?
> 
> I feel like my DH and I are still pretty good at DTD for our age and how long we have been married but you guys geez

Like wot ??:haha:Yes we like dtd hubby more than me but we are usually more spontaneous ,it's only around o time we do it a bit more :thumbup:But i Have been so good this month abstaining :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

seaview24 said:


> hi sounds like you had a nice day out today .been sun shine today for a change lol ty sue .

Hi seaview and welcome to the thread ,u will meet a lot of lovely kind wacky supportive ladies on here and we talk a lot :haha:ESP about our hubbies sex and food :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm the wacky one :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I'm the wacky one :hi:

:haha::haha:No your not ,you are the nice one :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi beautiful x


----------



## Indigo77

I thought u were already doing that?


----------



## Dylis

So Olivia grace gets a day a week with her favourite aunt.:happydance:

Your day out today sounds fab ESP the donkey rides, love donkeys


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I thought u were already doing that?

I have been but it's official now till she starts nursery :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> So Olivia grace gets a day a week with her favourite aunt.:happydance:
> 
> Your day out today sounds fab ESP the donkey rides, love donkeys

They were adorable too ,very timid :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:wave: hello ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful Easter

Lots of :dust: this month to the ladies hoping to catch the egg!!

I am doing ok, just busy with work and also trying to raise fund for cancer awareness at the Swim Across America Boston Relay Challenge on April 21st... I will be swimming with my team, and we hope to raise lots of $ and also awareness in the community :thumbup: I am swimming in memory of loved ones who passed away becasue of cancer and in honor of my friend's little boy who has Leukemia :cry: 
I hate cancer....


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :wave: hello ladies! I hope you all had a wonderful Easter
> 
> Lots of :dust: this month to the ladies hoping to catch the egg!!
> 
> I am doing ok, just busy with work and also trying to raise fund for cancer awareness at the Swim Across America Boston Relay Challenge on April 21st... I will be swimming with my team, and we hope to raise lots of $ and also awareness in the community :thumbup: I am swimming in memory of loved ones who passed away becasue of cancer and in honor of my friend's little boy who has Leukemia :cry:
> I hate cancer....

That's so sad but well done lovely ,I lost my mil to cancer too :cry:It's horrible :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Rite I need to get my ass to bed ,dtd tonight and tomorrow nite then that's me ,:thumbup:Ds has his assessment in the morning so I need to get all the kids stuff ready as the apt is at nine :nope:Good night gorgeous ladies ,sleep well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Despie. 
Stupid cancer.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,hows everyone doing ,didn't sleep well at all last night worrying about sleeping in for this stupid appointment :growlmad:and I thought I would get my temp rise this morning and I haven't wtf ?:growlmad: we did dtd last night at midnight and will do the same at midnight tonite then we are done temp rise or not :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/c0eaa001.jpg. To everyone of you on this thread ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Jax: I went for a smear once and the Doc was like "so how many kids do you have" I said "none!!!" as this was before my son and then he said "oh really hmm" it's just you have wide hips
> 
> I was like WTF i was a size 6 at the time...never went back

No way Milty! :growlmad: Not suprised you never went back to him what a cheek!


----------



## Jax41

Ahh, that's nice T :hugs::hugs: hope you got to the appt okay this morning :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, what do your sticks say? But, I really think you are ok to take tonight off.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, where is your bump pic? Hope you are getting ready to post it to your thread :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, what do your sticks say? But, I really think you are ok to take tonight off.:hugs:

Negative but the lines still really good ,mayb i just caught the start of my surge ,but tonight will be my last shag :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

It seems very quiet on the boards at the moment... at one time I couldn't keep up with all the updates... not so much now, I guess people are getting round to having :baby:s and such so not so much going on :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ahem... I know someone got a BFP hehehe but won't tell until she does :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Me too she text me five hours ago :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for her and her lovely hubby :flower:I guess it's us next ladies :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Still around. Not much going on. I try to keep my posting to my journal to avoid hurt feelings. I'm pulling for y'all! I know it will happen. :dust: I love you ladies!


----------



## LLbean

why hurt feelings? what happened?


----------



## Viking15

I just remember incidents of hurt feelings and I don't want to hurt anyone. I completely understand how that can happen. I post about myself in my journal.


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG is that someone who left us a month or so ago??! :happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> ahem... I know someone got a BFP hehehe but won't tell until she does :dance:


Spill! :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> ahem... I know someone got a BFP hehehe but won't tell until she does :dance:

Won't tell until she does what lol? Give birth :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Me too she text me five hours ago :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:So happy for her and her lovely hubby :flower:I guess it's us next ladies :thumbup::hugs:

Who is it?


----------



## LLbean

well all I am going to say is you have Facebook so GO LOOK!


----------



## Indigo77

Ok!


----------



## Indigo77

Wth happened to that baby sea turtle?


----------



## LLbean

that is something awful they are doing and the idea is for them to stop


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Wth happened to that baby sea turtle?

:cry::cry:


----------



## peanutpup

ok I don't know anything about a baby sea turtle--but by everyones reaction I don't think I want to know:cry::nope:


----------



## wana b a mom

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> ahem... I know someone got a BFP hehehe but won't tell until she does :dance:
> 
> Won't tell until she does what lol? Give birth :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Pp and wanna :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi babes ,how's TTc going for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

no TTC for me until IVF in June. Enjoying my time off


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> no TTC for me until IVF in June. Enjoying my time off

:dohh:Sorry I thought it was this month ,so are u doing anything to prepare yourself for ivf or just kicking back and relaxing ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

pretty much just relaxing :flower:. Trying to eat healthier and swimming and dancing. We are going on vaca w DH in a month so very excited about that:happydance::happydance::happydance:. When we get back we should start IVF process so time will fly for sure.:thumbup: we have IVF class on the 22nd and a doctor's apt on the 24th.

How are you despie? I read hubby is giving you a hard time :growlmad:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> pretty much just relaxing :flower:. Trying to eat healthier and swimming and dancing. We are going on vaca w DH in a month so very excited about that:happydance::happydance::happydance:. When we get back we should start IVF process so time will fly for sure.:thumbup: we have IVF class on the 22nd and a doctor's apt on the 24th.
> 
> How are you despie? I read hubby is giving you a hard time :growlmad:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

U have it all planned nicely ,:thumbup:Am doing ok ,my oh has been a good boy for a few days :haha:We dtd twice yesterday thinking it was o day :growlmad:so I guess I have to be nice to him for one more session tonight then we are done ,he is off work now till Monday but has been making dinners so I will let him off this one time for being an ass .the lady told me my sin was saying that he was staying with his mummy forever and never leaving her,he said I was Like an angel that lived on earth :cry::cry:Bless him ,I love him soooo much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Oh my despie... your DS is so sweet. I would have been crying all over the place, my God. You are so lucky girl, to have such amazing kids... but you know what? that is because you are an amazing mommy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, my "plan" hahahaha :haha: I hope it works!! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Oh my despie... your DS is so sweet. I would have been crying all over the place, my God. You are so lucky girl, to have such amazing kids... but you know what? that is because you are an amazing mommy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes, my "plan" hahahaha :haha: I hope it works!! :wacko:

I was in tears and struggled to hold it together ,I am a very emotional person :dohh:,:hugs:really hope your plan works too Babes ,u will be a lovely wee mummy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

how sweet is your son! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> how sweet is your son! :hugs:

He is too sweet ,I hope he never ever changes ,dear love the first girl that messes with him :growlmad::growlmad::haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

What a sweet boy! :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,got a bit of a temp rise this morning and I think that's me and oh done ,he was a bit grumpy last night and had a bit of a moan about dtd even thou we only started on Monday :dohh::growlmad:,have woke up with an awful headache so it's a cuppa and a few pain killers for me .have two more apts today with the kids and am knackered ,can't wait till tomorrow as we have no plans and can just kick back and relax :thumbup:How's everyone ,dylis hope u are ok ,g hope u are enjoying your trip ,Viking sus b indigo Milty Jennifer googly llbean wanna jax Keeks bf luv seaview and everyone lurking lots of love and hugs .almost the weekend again then kids go back to school Monday ,much as I love my kids two weeks vacation for Easter is way too long :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning! 

Glad you are all done and can relax :happydance: am sure your oh will be nagging for more in a few days :haha: 

Have a great day :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning!
> 
> Glad you are all done and can relax :happydance: am sure your oh will be nagging for more in a few days :haha:
> 
> Have a great day :flower:

You know wot he prob will be :growlmad::haha:.hows you ,any weekend plans ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Was going to do a road trip to see a friend but I think it might be better to do it on another weekend so will probably just have another lazy one! :hugs:

I feel some early testing coming on :blush: so I might start on Sunday or Monday :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Was going to do a road trip to see a friend but I think it might be better to do it on another weekend so will probably just have another lazy one! :hugs:
> 
> I feel some early testing coming on :blush: so I might start on Sunday or Monday :haha:

:haha::thumbup:U feeling any thing this month?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Just crampy and extra cm - nothing that can't be explained away of course :haha::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Just crampy and extra cm - nothing that can't be explained away of course :haha::wacko:

Bring on the spring bfps ,wouldn't it be wonderful babes ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie and BF:hugs::hugs::hugs:

How are you both?

T, you are always super busy, it is admirable you are full energy. Can I have some? :haha:

BF, early testing? :happydance:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt;:dust:


----------



## Sus09

Where´s everyone?:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning sus and Viking ,nope:No more animals honestly the worry is unbelievable :nope:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning Sus :hi: 

Just going through the contracts for the sale and purchase right now so that is my job for today. A few added complications as the place I am buying is an ex council house but hopefully nothing too major.

Poor bunny T, hope she is OK :awww: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Morning sus and Viking ,just got a few mins before I leave for speech therapy at twelve,my mommy rabbits off her food and am a bit worried :nope:No more animals honestly the worry is unbelievable :nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

:wave: 

Despie sorry I missed you yesterday :hugs:--what a lovely son so sweet :cloud9: 

BF good luck on the testing!!! :dust: :hugs:

Sus good to see you:thumbup: Hope the lil bean is behaving :hugs:

afm still :coffee: on dtd may start on sat as dd has a sleepover :happydance:--I expect + opk sun or mon if my body does what it is told:growlmad:--Oh and I are trying to fight off the flu.....this better not interfer with :sex: :growlmad: It hasn't completely got us but def no bd'ing going on so far this week :nope: 

Lots of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust: Everyone hope you have a fantastic day!


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Morning sus and Viking ,just got a few mins before I leave for speech therapy at twelve,my mommy rabbits off her food and am a bit worried :nope:No more animals honestly the worry is unbelievable :nope:

Hope bunny is eating better soon :hugs: :hugs: you need to be worry free now :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good momring lovelies!:hugs:

Doesw anyone know if I can subscribe to certain threads or if I turn my subscribed threads thing back on, will it list all threads where I've posted a response?:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

:cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Good momring lovelies!:hugs:
> 
> Doesw anyone know if I can subscribe to certain threads or if I turn my subscribed threads thing back on, will it list all threads where I've posted a response?:shrug:

I think if you go to thread tools and subscribe there then maybe if you have not turned on subs then it might just give you those?



Desperado167 said:


> My rabbit is dead ...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope:Just back from the speech therapist and she was lying dead in her cage ,I just can't believe it ,she was only a baby :cry::cry::cry::cry:


OMG T Noooo :cry::cry::cry::cry: I'm so sorry, was this the one that got out at Easter? Maybe she ate something when she was out or maybe even got hit by a car or something and had internal injuries that you couldn't see :nope: :cry::cry: poor little bunny :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Yea she was the one that escaped,I think she had a tumour in her tummy ,it feels very hard ,my kids are so upset ,:nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> My rabbit is dead ...:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::nope::nope::nope:Just back from the speech therapist and she was lying dead in her cage ,I just can't believe it ,she was only a baby :cry::cry::cry::cry:

OMG! :nope::nope::nope:

So sorry, T! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Poor rabbit....:cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Ihopeshe wasn't in any pain:cry:


----------



## Viking15

OMG Despie!!!!!!!!! I am so sorry :cry: :cry: :cry: 
I immediately wondered the same thing as BF. OMG. So sad :cry: 
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Girls are making her cards and daisy chains to bury with her :cry:Bless them,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Daisy chains?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Daisy chains?

It's a chain of daisy flowers all attached onto one another to put around her head ,:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


OMG, I am so sorry!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I don't know wot to do ,if I bring her to the vet he will cut her open then cremate her :nope:I wanted to bury her under my sycamore tree at the bottom of the garden with the cat ,:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

If you want to just bury her then do that Despie. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I agree with Viking, but if there is any chance she had something contagious, you might want to talk to the vet, just to make sure it doesn't get passed on...you don't have to bring her in, but maybe call.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> If you want to just bury her then do that Despie. :hugs:

It's wot the kids want too do too but it means I won't find out how she died :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I agree with Viking, but if there is any chance she had something contagious, you might want to talk to the vet, just to make sure it doesn't get passed on...you don't have to bring her in, but maybe call.:cry::hugs:

:nope:It's so hard to take in ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> :I wanted to bury her under my sycamore tree at the bottom of the garden with the cat ,:hugs:

That sounds lovely....:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> :I wanted to bury her under my sycamore tree at the bottom of the garden with the cat ,:hugs:
> 
> That sounds lovely....:hugs:Click to expand...

We buried her ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: r.i .p ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

oh Despie so sorry about the bunny! :cry::cry::cry:

do you think she ate something she should not have during her escapade on Easter????????


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/74fc3441.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh Despie so sorry about the bunny! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> do you think she ate something she should not have during her escapade on Easter????????

I guess we will never know :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

so sorry for your loss...I freak out at just the thought of losing one of our fur babies...


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> so sorry for your loss...I freak out at just the thought of losing one of our fur babies...

Thanks sweetie :kiss:It's heartbreaking :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

despie I am sooooo sorry--my heart aches for your family:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> despie I am sooooo sorry--my heart aches for your family:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Oh no T :cry::cry::cry::cry:
It hurts loads when our furbabies go. So sorry to hear:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Oh no T :cry::cry::cry::cry:
> It hurts loads when our furbabies go. So sorry to hear:hugs::hugs:

Thanks sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

How are you feeling BF? my fellow DPO buddy?


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> :I wanted to bury her under my sycamore tree at the bottom of the garden with the cat ,:hugs:
> 
> That sounds lovely....:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We buried her ,:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: r.i .p ,xxxxxxxxClick to expand...

R.I.P.

:cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> How are you feeling BF? my fellow DPO buddy?

:happydance: A little bit similar to you! Have had cramping for a few days and excess CM too so am being a bad girl symptom spotting :blush::haha:


----------



## LLbean

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh T!:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:



Seriously, SSing!


----------



## Butterfly67

:argh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hissy::devil:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :pop: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf Why have u got your chart on display !?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello everyone,
Just got back from Washington and it was not the greatest time. Had no wireless so my pad was useless. Will tell u more later. Hope everyone is great will read up later.


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, I am sorry about the news :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: so sorry. Shocking how she was all well last night and today she is gone :cry::cry::cry: how are your kids handling it? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

good luck BF and LL!!!!! this is your month gals!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

welcome home Garnet!!!!! sorry to hear you didn't have a great time, what happened?


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf Why have u got your chart on display !?:haha::hugs:

It's a new thing on FF that I wanted to try - I think it actually updates as you go along which is quite cool I thought :blush::haha: How are you doing hon? :hugs:

Garnet, sorry you didn't have a great time :hugs::hugs:

Thanks wana b :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...did you at least get a handbag out of the deal?:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf I am still in shock ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello everyone,
> Just got back from Washington and it was not the greatest time. Had no wireless so my pad was useless. Will tell u more later. Hope everyone is great will read up later.

Glad to see u back ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

You always do your best T and noone could do better :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## peanutpup

I second that despie--you always go above and beyond--you put everyone first--do not second guess yourself--YOU are an AMAZING person--never forget that! If you do I will happily remind you:hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Ditto & ditto


----------



## Garnet

OK ladies here is my summary. Despite, sorry about your rabbit. We were stuck in traffic hell and it was not enjoyable at all. I did go to Tyson's Galleria for a handbag but the handbags were so flimsy cheap leather feeling. It was not worth it to me to shell out that type of money for flimsy made handbags. My older handbags are made of sturdier leather. We went shopping ,to zoo , and monuments. It was okay but not my most enjoyable vacation. Will post more pics on Facebook.


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, that's too bad, Garnet. 

Did you have any good meals, at least?


----------



## Milty

Sorry T :cry:

:hi: everyone


----------



## Dylis

Morning, sorry to hear about your rabbit:cry:

Hope your daughter's getting used to her retainer, did you get her a pretty box for it???


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, sorry to hear about your rabbit:cry:
> 
> Hope your daughter's getting used to her retainer, did you get her a pretty box for it???

Thanks babes ,the dentist didnt have any boxes but we had a nice sparkly green one at home and we decorated it with stickers ,she was happy with that ,she was in a lot of pain last night with it and honestly I just felt like pullin it out and stamping on it :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,well I am a mess today ,my face has broke out in a rash I have a headache from hell and couldn't sleep ,should get my crosshairs tomorrow too ,:hugs::hugs:Last day of the holidays am gonna make it a good one for the whole family ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## mummymurray74

Oh despie im so sorry, wish i could give you a big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

mummymurray74 said:


> Oh despie im so sorry, wish i could give you a big hug xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

You being here is enough to make me smile ,:kiss:Missed you pretty lady ,is it scan day !goid luck ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Despie sorry you're having a shit time, don't beat urself up over eating crap for one day it's fine. The reason your daughter could do all the special things for the rabbit is because she has been brought up by you & is in a happy & secure home:hugs:
Came on this thread to find you the lttc thread is very quiet so thought yku'd be on here!
Hello other ladies on this thread, happy Friday!
Last day of school hols so taking kids out for the day
Have fun ladies 
Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh Despie sorry you're having a shit time, don't beat urself up over eating crap for one day it's fine. The reason your daughter could do all the special things for the rabbit is because she has been brought up by you & is in a happy & secure home:hugs:
> Came on this thread to find you the lttc thread is very quiet so thought yku'd be on here!
> Hello other ladies on this thread, happy Friday!
> Last day of school hols so taking kids out for the day
> Have fun ladies
> Xxxxxxxx

Suki ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I can't tell you how wonderful it is to see you here :kiss:There's a great bunch of ladies ,and they will love you ,:kiss:Last day off school here too ,just had to nip to the dentist and get my daughters retainer tweaked ,she got it yesterday but was in a lot of pain last night so hopefully it will feel better now :thumbup:She was so frightened going and that makes me so angry as she usually loves the dentist :growlmad:have a great day lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Suki:hugs::hugs:

Hi Gorgeous Despie, here I send you tons of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

Glop T :cry::cry: I'm so sad reading about your bunny and your kids, bless their little hearts..... Enjoy your last day of the school hols (I'm spring cleaning :wacko:) and catch up with you and everyone real soon.

Lots of luv and dust,

:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:
:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw T, sending loads of :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: your way. Bless your kids they are so lovely.

For sure you will get crosshairs tomorrow so at least that is done and dusted :happydance::thumbup:

:hi: Hi Suki and welcome :hugs:

Hi Sus. Indi, Jax, MM :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf I have to say am loving your chart ,secretly keeping everything fixed ,jax ,hope u are ok Hun the place isn't the same without you chum :kiss:sus ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Oh, that's too bad, Garnet.
> 
> Did you have any good meals, at least?

Yep there were a variety of different foods but stuck to the ones I knew because I did not want the runs while on vacation...:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's too bad, Garnet.
> 
> Did you have any good meals, at least?
> 
> Yep there were a variety of different foods but stuck to the ones I knew because I did not want the runs while on vacation...:thumbup:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:how's your tww going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,well I am a mess today ,my face has broke out in a rash I have a headache from hell and couldn't sleep as I was so sad for my rabbit and my kids :cry::cry:My ds was just white all day and wouldn't cry ,I later discovered he had told his sister he didn't want to upset me :nope::nope:Now I feel so bad ,I can't wait to get them all out of bed and cuddle them to death ,my kids are amazing and so strong it's scary ,my dd is only 13 and insisted on putting the rabbit into a box herself and brushing her and covering her with hay ,I couldn't have done that at her age ,my baby also laid daisies over her head and gave her a special card she had made saying goodbye mommy rabbit I will miss you :cry: .sorry enough sad talk ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:I also ate a lot of crap yesterday ,two pieces of pizza ,chocolate cake a muffin and a chocolate Easter bunny :blush:,am not getting weighed next week but I promise on monday I will start And eat really healthy again :thumbup:Should get my crosshairs tomorrow too ,:hugs::hugs:Last day of the holidays am gonna make it a good one for the whole family ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sorry about the bunny and I know how hard they are to maintain. My neighbor used to show rabbits and they could catch many things and get sick easy. :cry: How many rabbits do you have left?


----------



## Desperado167

I haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's too bad, Garnet.
> 
> Did you have any good meals, at least?
> 
> Yep there were a variety of different foods but stuck to the ones I knew because I did not want the runs while on vacation...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:how's your tww going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well my boobs hurt but I don't think I'm pregnant. My left ovary was in some pain the last two weeks. AF should show up by Sunday or Monday and I will have to see. My next O will be around the 29th of April or 1st of May but hubby will be on Business trip until the night of the 29th. We will have to see if I want to continue then because we are moving out during the month of June and that is stressful enough plus drive 2-3 days to Little Rock AR. with a Cranky husband no less..


----------



## Garnet

Oh Despie, 
I kept thinking about you during the trip because we only had one bathroom at our hotel suite. I had to coodinate everyone's bathroom time.. I was wondering how you manage so well...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh Despie,
> I kept thinking about you during the trip because we only had one bathroom at our hotel suite. I had to coodinate everyone's bathroom time.. I was wondering how you manage so well...

:haha::haha:I allow the kids ten minutes each from half six in the morning ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's too bad, Garnet.
> 
> Did you have any good meals, at least?
> 
> Yep there were a variety of different foods but stuck to the ones I knew because I did not want the runs while on vacation...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:how's your tww going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my boobs hurt but I don't think I'm pregnant. My left ovary was in some pain the last two weeks. AF should show up by Sunday or Monday and I will have to see. My next O will be around the 29th of April or 1st of May but hubby will be on Business trip until the night of the 29th. We will have to see if I want to continue then because we are moving out during the month of June and that is stressful enough plus drive 2-3 days to Little Rock AR. with a Cranky husband no less..Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:Are u not gonna test then babes?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Oh, that's too bad, Garnet.
> 
> Did you have any good meals, at least?
> 
> Yep there were a variety of different foods but stuck to the ones I knew because I did not want the runs while on vacation...:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs:how's your tww going?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well my boobs hurt but I don't think I'm pregnant. My left ovary was in some pain the last two weeks. AF should show up by Sunday or Monday and I will have to see. My next O will be around the 29th of April or 1st of May but hubby will be on Business trip until the night of the 29th. We will have to see if I want to continue then because we are moving out during the month of June and that is stressful enough plus drive 2-3 days to Little Rock AR. with a Cranky husband no less..Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:Are u not gonna test then babes?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nope I don't test until I'm at least a week late then I know it is a strong leaning towards positive. I've been late before once or twice in 3 years and it was a BFN and I was so disappointed so I don't put myself through that anymore..:cry::cry: Plus I only have one Pregnancy test left and don't want to waste it..


----------



## Desperado167

G ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, I'm sorry your vacation was kind of a bust. Traffic is a major bummer. That's why I don't want to live in Atlanta again, eventhough my life would be a bit easier. I find traffic to be very stressful when I'm against the clock getting to the airport. It can be so unpredictable. I can't believe the top manufacturers are slacking on the quality of their handbags! They certainly charge enough money to use the best materials. Greedy greedy! 
Despie, I agree. Your DD is strong because she has been given then skills by you. Don't beat yourself up for falling off the wagon. Get up, dust yourself back off, and climb back on quickly. Don't leave it. :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

for everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

Just wanted you to know I am thinking of you--may today bring whatever you need:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning all!


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

I need a new avatar I think... :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

BF when are you starting to test?


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> BF when are you starting to test?

Tomorrow? :blush::haha:

You?


----------



## Viking15

I am crossing fingers, legs, and toes for you ladies! Both of your charts are looking fab! What about you Despie?


----------



## LLbean

hahah I have enough tests I could start today ...what are the chances at 6DPO? HAHAHAHA


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> hahah I have enough tests I could start today ...what are the chances at 6DPO? HAHAHAHA

:rofl: yeah I have plenty of IC's too lol - I was also tempted to test today but really.... although maybe if I did tonight that would be almost tomorrow :haha:

We should both test daily lol and post in the POAS thread!


----------



## LLbean

sounds good, my schedule may be a bit off as I start that crazy shooting schedule tomorrow but, I'm game hehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> sounds good, my schedule may be a bit off as I start that crazy shooting schedule tomorrow but, I'm game hehehe

Oh yeah course, well pee when you can :haha: I might start tonight as I only peed about half an hour ago... :coffee:


----------



## LLbean

well I can pee again LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow, according to CTP, if you are pg then there is a 15% chance that it will show as a faint + at 6dpo, a 20% chance it will show at 7dpo and a 28% chance at 8dpo - didn't realise the stats were that good!


----------



## LLbean

well here you go HAHAHAHA I did an OPK too :rofl:
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 19.1 KB
Views: 7


----------



## Viking15

Uhoh.


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA Uh Oh cause I was dumb enough to test? hehehe


----------



## Butterfly67

Now I hate to say this LL but do you see something on the frer IRL?


----------



## Viking15

I learned my lesson in January. But I haven't had my willpower put to the test much either.


----------



## LLbean

nope sorry BF, nothing there AT ALL...trust me


----------



## Desperado167

Ok liz i can see something too :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Liz is the bottom test the OPK, the one with the blue line? I can see two blue lines on it :thumbup: but nothing on the FRER....:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

C'mon Butterfly, Liz is one up!

Peanutpup! Sending you some hugs and dust back, hope you're okay? xXx

:dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:


----------



## Rashaa

I will join you both!



Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hahah I have enough tests I could start today ...what are the chances at 6DPO? HAHAHAHA
> 
> :rofl: yeah I have plenty of IC's too lol - I was also tempted to test today but really.... although maybe if I did tonight that would be almost tomorrow :haha:
> 
> We should both test daily lol and post in the POAS thread!Click to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> I will join you both!
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> hahah I have enough tests I could start today ...what are the chances at 6DPO? HAHAHAHA
> 
> :rofl: yeah I have plenty of IC's too lol - I was also tempted to test today but really.... although maybe if I did tonight that would be almost tomorrow :haha:
> 
> We should both test daily lol and post in the POAS thread!Click to expand...Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I think I will wait it out this month ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Rashaa! And your chart looks good!

Well after posting my 6dpo pic on my facebook page instead of the BnB facebook page I feel quite :sick: :cry: - just hope I deleted it in time :nope:

Anyway, here it is


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Rashaa! And your chart looks good!
> 
> Well after posting my 6dpo pic on my facebook page instead of the BnB facebook page I feel quite :sick: :cry: - just hope I deleted it in time :nope:
> 
> Anyway, here it is
> 
> View attachment 376339

O shit u didn't did you :nope:,is there a shadow of something?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

yeah I effing did - I deleted it probably within 30 seconds but who knows who saw it - I thought I was in the BnB group as that was all I could see in the feed but I wasn't :dohh: I have now taken the BnB group off my feed so I don't make the same mistake again.

I'm not sure - I think I have line eye as one minute i think there is a faint something and the next I don't :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I see a line starting there BF!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> I see a line starting there BF!!!!!!!

:happydance: Well I just went back to look at it (pic was taken at 10 mins) and there might be something there but there is also a pink smudge so it might be a defective test. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I see a line starting there BF!!!!!!!
> 
> :happydance: Well I just went back to look at it (pic was taken at 10 mins) and there might be something there but there is also a pink smudge so it might be a defective test. :wacko:Click to expand...

Let's see it :)


----------



## Butterfly67

Not sure how well you can see it...


----------



## Rashaa

Butterfly67 said:


> yeah I effing did - I deleted it probably within 30 seconds but who knows who saw it - I thought I was in the BnB group as that was all I could see in the feed but I wasn't :dohh: I have now taken the BnB group off my feed so I don't make the same mistake again.
> 
> I'm not sure - I think I have line eye as one minute i think there is a faint something and the next I don't :dohh: :hugs:


OH BF :(...I've done that and know the gut wrenching feeling :( hopefully no one saw :`(


----------



## LLbean

hmmm like it bled through...


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> hmmm like it bled through...

yeah exactly :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Rashaa! And your chart looks good!
> 
> Well after posting my 6dpo pic on my facebook page instead of the BnB facebook page I feel quite :sick: :cry: - just hope I deleted it in time :nope:
> 
> Anyway, here it is
> 
> View attachment 376339

Oh no!!!!!!!!!!!! Hope no one saw it!:hugs:


----------



## Wendyk07

Butterfly67 said:


> Not sure how well you can see it...
> 
> View attachment 376359

I see it and on my phone here it's pink. I so hope this is it for you Hun. 

:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Butterfly, LL, Rashaa, I am so cheering for you gals!!!! :dust::dust::dust::dance::dance::dance:


----------



## dachsundmom

Wendy!:happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow, according to CTP, if you are pg then there is a 15% chance that it will show as a faint + at 6dpo, a 20% chance it will show at 7dpo and a 28% chance at 8dpo - didn't realise the stats were that good!

That is really surprising ...


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> Yay Rashaa! And your chart looks good!
> 
> Well after posting my 6dpo pic on my facebook page instead of the BnB facebook page I feel quite :sick: :cry: - just hope I deleted it in time :nope:
> 
> Anyway, here it is
> 
> View attachment 376339

Do people know your TTC?


----------



## peanutpup

Jax41 said:


> C'mon Butterfly, Liz is one up!
> 
> Peanutpup! Sending you some hugs and dust back, hope you're okay? xXx
> 
> :dust::hugs::dust::hugs::dust:

I am fine Jax :thumbup:Thanks for asking:hugs:--a little stressed with the auditors coming on wed (of course it would be during o time :dohh:) but able to breath again after fri:happydance: so happy to see you on here I miss not seeing you on much:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

BF fx'd I see something:thumbup::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Bf and liz can't wait to see today's tests :hugs:My temps have been so low this month but I got my crosshairs :happydance:It's funny cos I really don't stress in the tww ,ovulation is more stressful for me as its never exactly the same day :shrug:Have a bit of a cold sore throat going on and my dd had a temp of 38.3 yesterday after dinner ,after some paracetamol and nurofen we managed to get it down to 36 before she went to bed ,Hoping she feels much better this morning as we are heading to the farm if she feels up to it :thumbup:Have all their clothes ready and just need to shower myself and do my nails as they are a mess .my eldest cleaned out the mommy rabbits hutches yesterday and put the dad into it ,she was very emotional but I think she needed to do this to move on ,bless her :cloud9:I need to start on Monday with my healthy eating again ,there's no point starting today as its the weekend and there's so much Easter goodies lying about but Monday once the kids go back I will get rite back on track :thumbup:.my house is a mess this morning as I went to bed early with my dd ,there's popcorn all over the floor ,lolly pop wrappers and sticks all over the place ,cushions and blankets lying everywhere :growlmad:,my oh was watching Saving private Ryan with ds and hasn't bothered to tidy before coming to bed .i would never ever do that I like coming down to a tidy house :thumbup:Happy Saturday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yay Rashaa! And your chart looks good!
> 
> Well after posting my 6dpo pic on my facebook page instead of the BnB facebook page I feel quite :sick: :cry: - just hope I deleted it in time :nope:
> 
> Anyway, here it is
> 
> View attachment 376339
> 
> 
> Do people know your TTC?Click to expand...

Only a few people. Everyone else would probably fall off their chairs :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf your chart is looking great :thumbup::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon I'll test again later as FMU is not my best as I found out when I was testing out my hcg before :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay you got your crosshairs :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Thanks hon I'll test again later as FMU is not my best as I found out when I was testing out my hcg before :thumbup::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I can't wait :kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Morning everyone!

Yah Despie on the cross hairs :happydance::happydance:. I have given up temping so it's weird I'm not really sure how many dpo I am- it's very liberating! I'm hoping my new casual approach might lead to a much wanted :bfp:

Butterfly- i see the line on your IC, FX it's not a horrid evap. Will look later and see what todays test shows :hugs

Sending lots of love to the ladies in the madness of the 2ww FX we get some springtime :bfp:

Hi to all the other ladies on this thread (sorry don't know everyone's name yet!)

Sus + Dmon-hope you and your beanys are well :hugs::hugs:

We're off to a motorhome show in bath today, hubby still not sure about getting a campervan so hoping today will persuade of all the fun we could have in a campervan. We live in South west England so we're near to Devon, Dorset and Cornwall is not too far.

Happy saturday ladies

hope you all have a good one 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks suki :hugs:

Ooh you are in the perfect place for a campervan, I love Devon and Cornwall :happydance:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, :wave: I've always wanted a vw campervan.. And love north cornwall


----------



## Butterfly67

Well here is my 7dpo BFN lol - although I keep staring at it and convincing myself there is a very very faint line :haha::haha: Still, it's early so I am not disheartened yet! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone :flower:Bf and liz can't wait to see today's tests :hugs:My temps have been so low this month but I got my crosshairs :happydance:It's funny cos I really don't stress in the tww ,ovulation is more stressful for me as its never exactly the same day :shrug:Have a bit of a cold sore throat going on and my dd had a temp of 38.3 yesterday after dinner ,after some paracetamol and nurofen we managed to get it down to 36 before she went to bed ,Hoping she feels much better this morning as we are heading to the farm if she feels up to it :thumbup:Have all their clothes ready and just need to shower myself and do my nails as they are a mess .my eldest cleaned out the mommy rabbits hutches yesterday and put the dad into it ,she was very emotional but I think she needed to do this to move on ,bless her :cloud9:I need to start on Monday with my healthy eating again ,there's no point starting today as its the weekend and there's so much Easter goodies lying about but Monday once the kids go back I will get rite back on track :thumbup:.my house is a mess this morning as I went to bed early with my dd ,there's popcorn all over the floor ,lolly pop wrappers and sticks all over the place ,cushions and blankets lying everywhere :growlmad:,my oh was watching Saving private Ryan with ds and hasn't bothered to tidy before coming to bed .i would never ever do that I like coming down to a tidy house :thumbup:Happy Saturday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

I missed this co I cross posted with you :dohh:

Hope your dd feels better and you manage to get to the farm, sounds great. My house is always a tip lol :haha: yes, Monday is a new start back to healthy eating - wouldn't have been fair if you had to miss out on Easter :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Geesh I'm freaking tired this morning. My boobs hurt this morning so maybe AF is coming tomorrow or Monday. Today is Day 28. I'm way off cycle then everyone else. Hoping for you BF for BFP. Welcome Suki. Everyone else hope you have a wonderful day. Despie, hope you have a wonderful day.


----------



## LLbean

Bf I think I still see something on your test today


----------



## LLbean

ok BF, as promised, here is mine...BFN lol
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Desperado167

Bf and liz and still seeing something :shrug:,suki have a great day ,dylis and garnet ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> Bf I think I still see something on your test today

You think?! :wacko::wacko: I just did another one and it looks BFN too although it annoyingly has a horizontal line on it!


----------



## LLbean

do you have a FRER?


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I would love to see u two ladies getting a bfp ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> do you have a FRER?

No I only have the cheapies. if I see anything that looks vaguely resembling a line I will get a digi or something...



Desperado167 said:


> Omg I would love to see u two ladies getting a bfp ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:

Me too, and you :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

I keep popping on here to see where you are all at, I´m a stalker rather than a talker though now. But crossing my fingers you all get some nice pink and blue lines soon!
Despie hope your dd is feeling better today.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hi Natsby 
Hope all is going well with your pregnancy! We are still here


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> I keep popping on here to see where you are all at, I´m a stalker rather than a talker though now. But crossing my fingers you all get some nice pink and blue lines soon!
> Despie hope your dd is feeling better today.:hugs:

Hi sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Wow almost eleven weeks ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Natsby

Yeah thankfully it is going really well, I had a great scan at 10 weeks and it is all fine, just waiting for the 12 week scan and then I´m off the high risk list, which will be great. Still tried but it is getting better and no real symptoms to speak off apart from being the farty est being on earth, my carbon foot print is off the scale right now! TMI but anyone ttc no 1 needs to know about that, it is shocking!
I´ll keep popping in until you are all in first trimester and I´m hoping that will be real soon.


----------



## Garnet

Natsby said:


> Yeah thankfully it is going really well, I had a great scan at 10 weeks and it is all fine, just waiting for the 12 week scan and then I´m off the high risk list, which will be great. Still tried but it is getting better and no real symptoms to speak off apart from being the farty est being on earth, my carbon foot print is off the scale right now! TMI but anyone ttc no 1 needs to know about that, it is shocking!
> I´ll keep popping in until you are all in first trimester and I´m hoping that will be real soon.

Farting is better than MS so Fart away:flower::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Yea Nat I was the same way with #1...nobody tells you these things

Liz: I know I'm the blind one and can never see anything but I see a line on both of yours...I mean it's clear to me and I've looked on my phone and pc. I think there is something wrong with me or I'm weird because it's really really clear.

BF: Nobody besides DH of course knows we are TTC...they used to long time ago after DS was born but they all assumed I had given up on that. :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Despi I'm only one day ahead of you at 4DPO...Yeah for crosshairs!


----------



## Viking15

Hooray for CH girls. 
LL and BF your charts are looking fantastic!!!! Major finger crossing for you both. :hugs: 
Natsby, it's good to see you! 
I'm off to work now. I'll be checking in from Chile tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Hooray for CH girls.
> LL and BF your charts are looking fantastic!!!! Major finger crossing for you both. :hugs:
> Natsby, it's good to see you!
> I'm off to work now. I'll be checking in from Chile tomorrow. :hugs:

Lucky Duck:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi I'm only one day ahead of you at 4DPO...Yeah for crosshairs!

Yea cycle buddies :happydance::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Natsby

Hi Viking, how are you? Wow Chile! You working or is this pleasure? I´d love to travel in South America, it was my plan to go there when I could speak Spanish, but some how I never got further than Spain. One day I´m sure we will go.
I scrolling back to see if I can see this line on Liz´s test.
xx


----------



## Natsby

:shrug:Still can´t find it. 
Any more lines today ladies?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,nats liz and bf aren't on yet today :flower:Well had an hours lie in and I feel even more tired now :growlmad:Had a beautiful dream last night that I had a baby girl :cloud9:She was so beautiful and I kept welcoming her into my life in the hope tht she would really be there :cloud9:Last day of holidays today and I am up ironing and getting kids ready for Sunday school then we are heading to see my aunt then home for baths Sunday dinner and,then on Friday my nine year old goes away to camp for two nights ,the first she has ever been away from me but she's super excited about it ,she's almost ten .so my weeks ginna be great ,no medical appointments thank the lord .so hows everyone else doing ,Happy Sunday ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that sounds great T and lovely dream, hope it comes true :cloud9:

Just watching the F1 then will POAS at about 11am :haha::coffee:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, Yeah last day of hols then oh back to work and house will be back to normal..that sounds like a busy week despie.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow that sounds great T and lovely dream, hope it comes true :cloud9:
> 
> Just watching the F1 then will POAS at about 11am :haha::coffee:

Can't wait ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all,
I love those dreams. Well shoot I spotted all day yesterday and expecting AF to show her head and nothing so far:shrug::shrug: I feel like crap so not going to church this morning. I pulled something in my left upper arm area. It hurts when i move. Gosh I sound like a grumpy old lady huh:dohh: hope everyone is doing well pregnant or otherwise.:flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, Yeah last day of hols then oh back to work and house will be back to normal..that sounds like a busy week despie.

Am so glad my oh is heading back to work and I get to have the plac to myself ,he hogs the tv ,the remote and the setee :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:

Garnet, sorry you are not feeling good - have you tested? Oh no you don't do you :growlmad::growlmad::haha:

BFN for me but I know it is still early and my chart still looks good so I am happy enough! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Garnet, sorry you are not feeling good - have you tested? Oh no you don't do you :growlmad::growlmad::haha:
> 
> BFN for me but I know it is still early and my chart still looks good so I am happy enough! :thumbup:

No I don't test because for one I have only one test left. I would probably burst out crying if it said BFN. :cry::cry: I know I'm stupid but if nothing by Wednesday I will test. Boobs hurts like the Dickens though. I hope you get Smiley face on you test soon or double line ..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Dylis said:
> 
> 
> Morning, Yeah last day of hols then oh back to work and house will be back to normal..that sounds like a busy week despie.
> 
> Am so glad my oh is heading back to work and I get to have the plac to myself ,he hogs the tv ,the remote and the setee :haha:Click to expand...

Yeah I feel that way after hubby has been home..:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Your chart looks great, BF. FXed!


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Happy Sunday! I hope you're all well. We've been out all day at a country park the kids have loved it. Well I worked out I'm 7dpo today was very strange to not know, had a slight urge to POAS but I don't have anything to piss on!:blush: Probably just as well I've had so many bloody evaps over the last 2.5 years :growlmad:

Despie- I love the dream and I love the welcoming her into your life- it's got be mean something right? I think that's part of the reason for clearing out my house and de-cluttering I'm making space for another person in the hope they will come to me. FX we both get our little girl soon :hugs::hugs:

Milty- i'm just ahead of you and Despie as I'm 7dpo FX at least one of us get a lovely :bfp: in the next week or so :hugs::hugs:

BF- your chart looks amazing so I wouldn't worry to much about the :bfn: it's still early, here's hoping it becomes a lovely :bfp: in the next few days :hugs:

Garnet- sorry you're feeling crap but could sore boobs and feeling crap be a good thing? Here's hoping AF stays away and you get a :bfp: on wed :hugs:

Indigo + Natsby- hope you and your beanys are well :hugs:

Dylis- yep I;m loking forward to normality too, it's great to be at home with the kids but I want to see friends and go to Zumba on my days off!:hugs:

Hi to all the other lovely ladies on this thread have a great day :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Garnet I'm with you I don't really feel well..I think I'm coming down with a cold

So I'm just going to lay in bed and lurk On your threads


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki that sounds like a lovely day out - I kept thinking I must go out and do something and then every time I thought that it started to :rain: so in the end I just went and bought a few bits at the Range (love that shop) and got a cheeseburger at McD's :blush::haha:

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope you feel better soon too.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty and g ,hope u feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bf keep testing ,wen did you get your bfp last time?:hugs:Suki :flower:We have Also been out all day and am knackered ,thank god we ate out so no Sunday dinner to cook ,just some laundry then pjs and def n early nite ,hope the forest park was fun ,good luck for testing ,indigo and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hi::wave:

still BFN here


----------



## Butterfly67

Just posted my latest test on my journal... last time I tested with an IC at 11dpo - BFN and then didn't test again until 15dpo as I only had that one test left... :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :hi::wave:
> 
> still BFN here

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Happy Sunday! I hope you're all well. We've been out all day at a country park the kids have loved it. Well I worked out I'm 7dpo today was very strange to not know, had a slight urge to POAS but I don't have anything to piss on!:blush: Probably just as well I've had so many bloody evaps over the last 2.5 years :growlmad:
> 
> Despie- I love the dream and I love the welcoming her into your life- it's got be mean something right? I think that's part of the reason for clearing out my house and de-cluttering I'm making space for another person in the hope they will come to me. FX we both get our little girl soon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- i'm just ahead of you and Despie as I'm 7dpo FX at least one of us get a lovely :bfp: in the next week or so :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- your chart looks amazing so I wouldn't worry to much about the :bfn: it's still early, here's hoping it becomes a lovely :bfp: in the next few days :hugs:
> 
> Garnet- sorry you're feeling crap but could sore boobs and feeling crap be a good thing? Here's hoping AF stays away and you get a :bfp: on wed :hugs:
> 
> Indigo + Natsby- hope you and your beanys are well :hugs:
> 
> Dylis- yep I;m loking forward to normality too, it's great to be at home with the kids but I want to see friends and go to Zumba on my days off!:hugs:
> 
> Hi to all the other lovely ladies on this thread have a great day :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Well at least you figure out where you are on chart


----------



## Natsby

Lovely to hear about everyone´s days. The park sounds cool Suki, can´t wait to have a family to do stuff like that with. I love Sundays, I even enjoyed cleaning my van, I´m today getting ready to sell it. I can´t get a baby seat in it so on Friday I bought a new car!! Well second hand and very cheap but runs like a beauty and is very cute. It is a red Nissan Micra. SO tomorrow I start trying to sell my van, it has served me well but it is time to say good bye now.
BF hoping it changes soon, I got a bfn before it changed to a bfp and even then it was faint until about 17 dpo. Good luck
hugs all round.


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Lovely to hear about everyone´s days. The park sounds cool Suki, can´t wait to have a family to do stuff like that with. I love Sundays, I even enjoyed cleaning my van, I´m today getting ready to sell it. I can´t get a baby seat in it so on Friday I bought a new car!! Well second hand and very cheap but runs like a beauty and is very cute. It is a red Nissan Micra. SO tomorrow I start trying to sell my van, it has served me well but it is time to say good bye now.
> BF hoping it changes soon, I got a bfn before it changed to a bfp and even then it was faint until about 17 dpo. Good luck
> hugs all round.

:thumbup:For the new car :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow no room in a Van? Congrats on the new car.


----------



## Milty

Nat so neat to see you planning for a family


----------



## Viking15

Hi ladies! I am so happy to see such positive goings on here. Despie, what a sweet dream I hope so much that it comes true for you. :hugs:
BF and LL your charts both look great and it's still very early. Good luck!!!!!!
I'm dying to go to bed and it's still so early. I'm afraid to go to sleep because I might be up all night and that would be very bad. 
I hope everyone had a lovely weekend. Congrats on the new car Natsby. You couldn't get a car seat in a van? I am confused.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,up super early as kids are going back to school .totally exhausted as hubby woke me coming to bed after watching the footie at half twelve :growlmad:Then my ds had a bad dream :nope:I feel sooooo bad ,think. Have a cold coming on :nope:Happy Monday everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning T. Sorry you had a bad night :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Ok for the confused. I have back seats in the van, but the front seat only lans forward it doesn´t slide unless you push another lever and shove it, not easy. Then the back seat is a long way back, so it breaks your back bending round the seat and leaning right inside. My friend brought his daughter over the other day and it nearly killed us getting her in and out so that made up my mind. The Micra was a really good price so I should even make a profit when I sell the van. Happy faces all round! 
Oh dear Despie, ginger honey and lemon for you I think, get better soon.


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Kids are back to school this morning too in Viirgina. I'm not too tired cause I mostly woke up at 6:30. No AF yet but I feel her coming. This is a good thing cause this will delay my OV next time so hopefully my hubby will make it home I time to BD. Hope you ladies have a good day.


----------



## Indigo77

(rant) It's after 6 am and I haven't slept a wink! :cry: I can't remember the last time I slept more than 2-3 hours at a time! :growlmad: (rant over)

I hope you feel better, T & I hope the timing works out for you, G.


----------



## Jax41

:hi:x


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> (rant) It's after 6 am and I haven't slept a wink! :cry: I can't remember the last time I slept more than 2-3 hours at a time! :growlmad: (rant over)
> 
> I hope you feel better, T & I hope the timing works out for you, G.

:shrug:

Wow you need some sleep:wacko: when i had insomia with my last son the Dr told me to get some Unisom because it was okay to take being pregnant. Can you ask your Dr if youcan take anything. :shrug:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> (rant) It's after 6 am and I haven't slept a wink! :cry: I can't remember the last time I slept more than 2-3 hours at a time! :growlmad: (rant over)
> 
> I hope you feel better, T & I hope the timing works out for you, G.

well it is now 7:45am here and I am still awake too Indigo hehehe...just got home and hubby is not doing well...so after being on the set for 12 hours and the hours and a half drive back home I may have to get back in my car and take him to the doctor....


----------



## Indigo77

I have tried everything safe to take....Unisom, Melatonin, Tylenol PM, and Benadryl. Nothing works. :cry::hissy::growlmad:

I have my GD screening test this morning...I want to skip it...I feel like shit...


----------



## Viking15

Oh Indi! I'm sorry! It sucks so much to not be able to sleep. I have definitely been there. I don't know what kind of phone you have, but I use an app to help me fall asleep. It's called iBrainwave. It has some sleep sounds and a biaural (sp?) sound that supposedly helps to calm your brain. I have some anxiety issues when things aren't going well, and it seems to help me out. I have used benadryl as well. You can take 2 of them. 50 mg is the prescription dose. I have been able to still stay awake after 2, but that is usually rare. Are you just uncomfortable? Have you tried a bath with some lavender? I think that one is ok to use. There used to be some awesome bath salts at bath and body works that was lavender and vanilla. Love that. 
Despie, I hope you have some time to take a nap! :hugs:
LL, I hope your hubby feels better and that you can sleep so your defenses aren't lowered. 
Garnet, good luck with your timing, and maybe it's a BFP?


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Indi. Do you think that maybe the screening is subconsiously worrying you into not sleeping at all? Hope you manage to at least get a nap later :sleep: :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Guess what?


----------



## Indigo77

Are u knocked up, jax?????


----------



## Indigo77

No BF, the screening isn't worrying me. GD is manageable. This has been going on for a while...I'm starting to crack...

Viking, I tried lavender. I have not tried the double dose of Benadryl, or the app. Will try both tonight. Thanks. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone :flower:Just back and need to read over the posts ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope everyones ok ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax41 said:


> Guess what?

You are temping again!:thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

What is it, JAX??????


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,massive hugs ,no sleep really sucks :growlmad:Hope. Manage to find something :hugs::hugs:G hope it's a bfp ,Viking hello lovely ,jax u ok ?:hugs::hugs:Love u ladies :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, go take a nap!
Indi, good luck! I hope you get some sleep. Make sure you use a headset with the app. Something about the tones working correctly only thru a headset. Maybe with all things working together you will get a good night of sleep?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax did your oh do the s.a ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Is she REALLY going to make us guess?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, really sorry about the sleep issues.:hugs:

Someone, give me a quick update...please?!:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

JAX is a tease! That's my summary!


----------



## Viking15

I agree Indi! :grr: Don't make a viking pull out her club! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

O my god she's gone :growlmad:Jjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxx,:cry:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> O my god she's gone :growlmad:Jjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxx,:cry:

But I see her!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O my god she's gone :growlmad:Jjjjjjjjaaaaaaaaaaxxxxxxxxxxx,:cry:
> 
> But I see her!Click to expand...

She's back :haha:Jax tell me the news now :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::rofl:


----------



## Jax41

Sorry girls :blush:, just had to do some work :haha: I've started a journal....hit the deck I know....would someone let me know how I link it on my sig? Ta! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Sorry girls :blush:, just had to do some work :haha: I've started a journal....hit the deck I know....would someone let me know how I link it on my sig? Ta! :flower:

For fuck sake :growlmad:I got really excited for a mo :growlmad::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I got the instructions from the 'testing' forum on BnB. I can't remember how to do it, lol.

But, yay!


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay! Just copy the URL and put [:wacko:url=xxxx]Jax's Journal [/:wacko:url] where xxxx is the url (I think:haha:) and you have to take out the :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry girls :blush:, just had to do some work :haha: I've started a journal....hit the deck I know....would someone let me know how I link it on my sig? Ta! :flower:
> 
> For fuck sake :growlmad:I got really excited for a mo :growlmad::haha::haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha::haha: Sorry that was like crying wolf wasn't it! :dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly/Dmom not sure why I'm hitting 'thanks' as those isntructions are phucking useless! :dohh::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

B, the summary is:

Garnet is not well but we think she might be up the duff but she won't test

T does so much stuff that I can't remember what she has been up to :haha:

LL is busy on set but popping in

I am testing way too early :wacko:

Indi can't sleep :cry:

Natsby has bought a new car

hmmmm... what else :coffee:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> B, the summary is:
> 
> Garnet is not well but we think she might be up the duff but she won't test
> 
> T does so much stuff that I can't remember what she has been up to :haha:
> 
> LL is busy on set but popping in
> 
> I am testing way too early :wacko:
> 
> Indi can't sleep :cry:
> 
> Natsby has bought a new car
> 
> hmmmm... what else :coffee:

I gotta journal!!!!! :thumbup::winkwink::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK, put this in your siggie and take out the 2 Xs

[Xurl="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/961113-land-elusive-bfp.html"]My Journal[X/url]


----------



## Viking15

Just more help

Thread Linking
The [thread] tag allows you to link to threads by specifying the thread id. You can include an optional parameter to 'name' your link.
Usage [thread]threadid[/thread]
[thread=threadid]value[/thread]
Example Usage [thread]42918[/thread]
[thread=42918]Click Me![/thread]
(Note: The threadid/postid is just an example and may not link to a valid thread/post.)
Example Output https://www.babyandbump.com/showthread.php?t=42918
Click Me!

Does that help? I find their instructions difficult. I don't do very well with computers.... 

:happydance: Jax's journal!!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> OK, put this in your siggie and take out the 2 Xs
> 
> [Xurl="https://www.babyandbump.com/ttc-journals/961113-land-elusive-bfp.html"]My Journal[X/url]

Thanks Butterfly!!!! :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, empty your inbox.:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> T, empty your inbox.:haha::haha:

Must be you, I've not had a problem :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Hi ya ladies,
It going to be close to 85 today yikes that is hot. It was just in the 50's last week. Good summary BF. Hope Indigo gets some sleep, maybe her baby will be up most of night with her and sleep during day.. I know I feel like crap with no sleep. I gotta pack some stuff today. I feel a little guilty today cause I brought this god awful picture that my husband had premarriage and it just sits in the spare room every year because he won't givr e it up. Well it found a new home at the Goodwill today.:haha::haha::haha::happydance:


----------



## Rashaa

Popping in to say hi to everyone  ... Jax, I thought you were pregos you little minx lol...Hope everyone else is doing well!  :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Popping in to say hi to everyone  ... Jax, I thought you were pregos you little minx lol...Hope everyone else is doing well!  :wave:

Hi lovely :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hi ya ladies,
> It going to be close to 85 today yikes that is hot. It was just in the 50's last week. Good summary BF. Hope Indigo gets some sleep, maybe her baby will be up most of night with her and sleep during day.. I know I feel like crap with no sleep. I gotta pack some stuff today. I feel a little guilty today cause I brought this god awful picture that my husband had premarriage and it just sits in the spare room every year because he won't givr e it up. Well it found a new home at the Goodwill today.:haha::haha::haha::happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Wot was the picture?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Hi ya ladies,
> It going to be close to 85 today yikes that is hot. It was just in the 50's last week. Good summary BF. Hope Indigo gets some sleep, maybe her baby will be up most of night with her and sleep during day.. I know I feel like crap with no sleep. I gotta pack some stuff today. I feel a little guilty today cause I brought this god awful picture that my husband had premarriage and it just sits in the spare room every year because he won't givr e it up. Well it found a new home at the Goodwill today.:haha::haha::haha::happydance:

 :haha::haha::haha: :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya ladies,
> It going to be close to 85 today yikes that is hot. It was just in the 50's last week. Good summary BF. Hope Indigo gets some sleep, maybe her baby will be up most of night with her and sleep during day.. I know I feel like crap with no sleep. I gotta pack some stuff today. I feel a little guilty today cause I brought this god awful picture that my husband had premarriage and it just sits in the spare room every year because he won't givr e it up. Well it found a new home at the Goodwill today.:haha::haha::haha::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Wot was the picture?:hugs:Click to expand...

It was an ugly of map of some forest. My hubby is a pack rat.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi ya ladies,
> It going to be close to 85 today yikes that is hot. It was just in the 50's last week. Good summary BF. Hope Indigo gets some sleep, maybe her baby will be up most of night with her and sleep during day.. I know I feel like crap with no sleep. I gotta pack some stuff today. I feel a little guilty today cause I brought this god awful picture that my husband had premarriage and it just sits in the spare room every year because he won't givr e it up. Well it found a new home at the Goodwill today.:haha::haha::haha::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance:Wot was the picture?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It was an ugly of map of some forest. My hubby is a pack rat.Click to expand...

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,indigo hope u slept ok last night ,dylis hope u are good ,good luck for all our testers ,for those approaching o and hugs for those who have just got af ,Keeks if u are lurking ,miss u lovely ,jax b sus bf llbean garnet tt pp Viking suki Milty luv googly Rashaa and everyone else massive hugs :kiss:Am feeling exhausted again this morning ,:sleep:Six o clock starts are crap ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, I don't normally mind the early mornings but dd has started getting up in the night again so I've not had a lot of sleep either. :shrug:I'd love to go back to sleep too but as at work might get in trouble..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, I don't normally mind the early mornings but dd has started getting up in the night again so I've not had a lot of sleep either. :shrug:I'd love to go back to sleep too but as at work might get in trouble..

:haha::haha:I think u would ,how are u huni ?wot day off your cycle are you on now?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm good did the silly spin excercise class again last nite on the bike, only partially broken this morning:haha:


I'm just awaiting smiley face lines getting darker so should be soon. 

When's the christening??Awaiting new pics


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm good did the silly spin excercise class again last nite on the bike, only partially broken this morning:haha:
> 
> 
> I'm just awaiting smiley face lines getting darker so should be soon.
> 
> When's the christening??Awaiting new pics[/ :thumbup:O spin class sounds fun your body must be getting used to it ,pics coming up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/bd0793e9.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/62f0de5e.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3f5c2321.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

,:hugs:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/69034709.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d16fc87f.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

She's so lovely.... :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> She's so lovely.... :cloud9:

Thanks ,did u get any sleep sweetie?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning :hugs:

Morning sorry for your bfn and temp drop :growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Popping in to say hi to everyone  ... Jax, I thought you were pregos you little minx lol...Hope everyone else is doing well!  :wave:

Good morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Cute pix T :thumbup: You okay today? :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3f5c2321.jpg

Love this picture. A girl after my own heart who loves shoes. My DD has a shoe collection too.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> My brother and his daughter ,:hugs:https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/69034709.jpg

She looks alot like Daddy..:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning everyone 
No AF yet. Okay I have no symptoms of pregnancy except sore boobies and heat flashes but it was almost 90 yesterday. I'm only 2 days late so I'm holding out on testing. Hope evyerone is having a nice day.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning everyone
> No AF yet. Okay I have no symptoms of pregnancy except sore boobies and heat flashes but it was almost 90 yesterday. I'm only 2 days late so I'm holding out on testing. Hope evyerone is having a nice day.

Are u usually this late ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

How long will you hold out?


----------



## Jax41

GARNET! :test: :happydance::happydance: I would if I was more than 2 days late.....come to think of it I've never been 2 days late in my life!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She's so lovely.... :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ,did u get any sleep sweetie?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes I did! :wohoo:

I took 50 mgs of Benadryl & a Zantac for heartburn. I hope last night was not a fluke.


----------



## Jax41

Indigo, did you sleep okay before you were preg?


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, with Melatonin & I have had bouts of insomnia before....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She's so lovely.... :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ,did u get any sleep sweetie?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! :wohoo:
> 
> I took 50 mgs of Benadryl & a Zantac for heartburn. I hope last night was not a fluke.Click to expand...

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::hug::holly::holly::holly::holly:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay for :sleep: Indi :wohoo:

and Garnet :test: :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good Morning everyone
> No AF yet. Okay I have no symptoms of pregnancy except sore boobies and heat flashes but it was almost 90 yesterday. I'm only 2 days late so I'm holding out on testing. Hope evyerone is having a nice day.
> 
> Are u usually this late ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well yes twice once I was on clomid and I was a whole week late and I was so excited thought I was pregnant had symptoms and then BAM big friggin BFN and AF started. :cry::cry: I took 68 mg of Soy this month so that could be the issue. The last time I took that amount I was pregnant last time. I will wait, I mean if I pregnant I'll still be.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> How long will you hold out?

I think tomorrow if I don't chicken out. Once I test if I do it before 5 full days, AF starts so I don't know if I want to jinx myself.:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> She's so lovely.... :cloud9:
> 
> Thanks ,did u get any sleep sweetie?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did! :wohoo:
> 
> I took 50 mgs of Benadryl & a Zantac for heartburn. I hope last night was not a fluke.Click to expand...

So glad you got some sleep.:happydance::happydance::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> How long will you hold out?
> 
> I think tomorrow if I don't chicken out. Once I test if I do it before 5 full days, AF starts so I don't know if I want to jinx myself.:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Best of luck g ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Yay for sleep!!!!! I'm glad you were able to get some rest Indi! 
Garnet, fxed for you. :dust:


----------



## Viking15

Where is Keekee? Is she ok? Does anyone know? What happened? I miss her :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Where is Keekee? Is she ok? Does anyone know? What happened? I miss her :cry:

No idea babes ,wish she would come back ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo i just thought to tell you that my favourite programme on tv Is called Silent Witness and one of the main characters is Doctor nikki Alexander :thumbup:Almost the same name as your sweet son :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo i just thought to tell you that my favourite programme on tv Is called Silent Witness and one of the main characters is Doctor nikki Alexander :thumbup:Almost the same name as your sweet son :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:

:)


----------



## LLbean

Garnet FXd for you!!! :dance:

Hi ladies!!! :wave:

Despie your little niece is too tooo cute!


----------



## Butterfly67

I Pm'd keeks on fb saying I hoped she was ok but no reply yet :cry:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

this is just a quick flyby!

Hope all you lovely ladies are okay I haven't got anytime to post properly but wanted to say a quick hello :wave:

Will pop by tomorrow and post properly

Have a great evening

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi suki ,:happydance::happydance::kiss:Hope u are ok ,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet FXd for you!!! :dance:
> 
> Hi ladies!!! :wave:
> 
> Despie your little niece is too tooo cute!

Hello overworked LL:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

zzzzz....Hi Garnet lol

off to the set again in less than an hour


----------



## Indigo77

Did someone piss off Keekee?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Did someone piss off Keekee?

:haha::haha:I don't think so ,I think she's just having a break :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I have been a blubbering mess today and I promise to stop it and wise the hell up ,I want the happy t back :haha:Anyone anything funny or nice or good to tell me ,my oh is being a cock and I put a Drop of laxative in his dinner :wacko:Now I feel really bad but he did shout at me cos the floor had toys and crisp bags on it!in fact he nearly had a fit ,wtf :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG what are you like, laxative :haha::haha::haha:

Sorry nothing fun or exciting here! :shrug:


----------



## Dylis

Laxative in his food why have I never. Thought of that:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

I feel really bad now but as soon as I put it in his prawn risotto he came and dunked a bit of bread in it and said this tastes lovely :blush:Then helped himself to a big bowl :wacko:Lucky enough he's working at home tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Or maybe not so lucky, do you have 2 toilet's


I will admit that when oh Pees me off I don't tell him if the dog or cats drunk out of cup:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Or maybe not so lucky, do you have 2 toilet's
> 
> 
> I will admit that when oh Pees me off I don't tell him if the dog or cats drunk out of cup:blush:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Or maybe not so lucky, do you have 2 toilet's
> 
> 
> I will admit that when oh Pees me off I don't tell him if the dog or cats drunk out of cup:blush:

No just the one toilet but I have a big bucket out the back :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No just the one toilet but I have a big bucket out the back :thumbup::hugs:[/QUOTE]

:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No just the one toilet but I have a big bucket out the back :thumbup::hugs:

:haha::haha:[/QUOTE]

It's good to laugh :thumbup:Wot time does your dd go to bed at?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

She's only just gone up, shes started waking up in night again. So thought if I waited too super tired she might stay asleep all night:shrug: she only comes in for a cuddle then wants carrying back to bed but 4 times a night is wearing me out

Watching supersize super skinny and no pudding for me tonight now after seeing this


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> She's only just gone up, shes started waking up in night again. So thought if I waited too super tired she might stay asleep all night:shrug: she only comes in for a cuddle then wants carrying back to bed but 4 times a night is wearing me out
> 
> Watching supersize super skinny and no pudding for me tonight now after seeing this

O four times is exhausting :nope:I haven't been good today either , burger king and chocolate :blush::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

We still have Easter chocolate so my excuse is its got to be eaten:blush:
and I'm determined to do that cycle class each week.


----------



## Garnet

Wow when my husband starts getting critical about things, I tell him he has two hands and is capable of cleaning too if he is no happy about it. Is he making you upset T. Maybe u should avoid him while he is home.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, could I have the special risotto recipe?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, could I have the special risotto recipe?:haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow when my husband starts getting critical about things, I tell him he has two hands and is capable of cleaning too if he is no happy about it. Is he making you upset T. Maybe u should avoid him while he is home.

My hubby doesn't do anything at all around the house except for making a meal if he has a day off ,but he expects the house to be spotless wen he comes home from work and yesterday mt two youngest had just had a bag of crisps and poured a box of toys over the floor and he completely flipped :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning loveky ladies ,well the laxative didn't work and he slept all night like a baby ,:blush:Today I am meeting a really good friend and heading out until the girls finish school ,really looking forward to it .hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, have a lovely time out. I'm off to try Zumba not sure if I'll be any good no co-ordination :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, have a lovely time out. I'm off to try Zumba not sure if I'll be any good no co-ordination :blush:

I bet u will be great :thumbup:It's supposed to be sooo much fun ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

When I do aerobics I always end up facing the wrong way:haha: got to get there first got hail showers


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> When I do aerobics I always end up facing the wrong way:haha: got to get there first got hail showers

:haha::haha:Me too ,yea we have had rain all night ,it's so messed up as the sun was shining all day yesterday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning

Feeling unsettled today. Yesterday I found out one of the sellers of my bungalow has died so I'm not sure how that is going to progress now. If it doesn't go through then I'm now thinking of a possible move to Spain. Also my BFF who is on her 2nd ivf got 14 eggs collected on Monday and none of them fertilised :cry: I'm gutted for her :nope: really I just need to do something with my life :nope:

Sorry for selfish post :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indugo hope u slept last night ,Brooke sorry to hear about your bp :growlmad:Bf and liz and garnet good luck for testing ,Viking sus googly and nats hope everything is good ,jax hi babes ,and wanna still missing you ,googly tt pp and everyone else Happy Wednesday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning
> 
> Feeling unsettled today. Yesterday I found out one of the sellers of my bungalow has died so I'm not sure how that is going to progress now. If it doesn't go through then I'm now thinking of a possible move to Spain. Also my BFF who is on her 2nd ivf got 14 eggs collected on Monday and none of them fertilised :cry: I'm gutted for her :nope: really I just need to do something with my life :nope:
> 
> Sorry for selfish post :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Omg that's so sad :cry: :cry::cry:hope u are ok that's a Lot to deal with ,massive hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Aw that sucks BF! Well maybe Spain is your calling


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning loveky ladies ,well the laxative didn't work and he slept all night like a baby ,:blush:Today I am meeting a really good friend and heading out until the girls finish school ,really looking forward to it .hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:

Usually they are frustrated about something else and vent about the house.:flower:


----------



## Jax41

T :haha::haha: don't mess with you eh? :winkwink: Hope you're having a good day out with your buddy, good to keep out of DH's way methinks. How come you've got such a long cycle again this time, did you take the SOY again?

Butterfly, gonna say it again - bollox! Doesn't mean to say you won't get your little bungalow it may just take a bit longer. Don't give up on it just yet :hugs:

Garnet, you tested yet????????

Everyone, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning loveky ladies ,well the laxative didn't work and he slept all night like a baby ,:blush:Today I am meeting a really good friend and heading out until the girls finish school ,really looking forward to it .hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:
> 
> Usually they are frustrated about something else and vent about the house.:flower:Click to expand...

Yes, is it bookkeeping time?

BF....Where in Spain would you go?


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe I don't understand UK real estate transactions, but once your contract is signed, isn't it pretty much a done deal?:shrug::hugs:


T, I bought risotto rice this morning...I can't eat it, but it made me laugh, so I had to have it.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I don't understand UK real estate transactions, but once your contract is signed, isn't it pretty much a done deal?:shrug::hugs:
> 
> 
> T, I bought risotto rice this morning...I can't eat it, but it made me laugh, so I had to have it.:haha:

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning loveky ladies ,well the laxative didn't work and he slept all night like a baby ,:blush:Today I am meeting a really good friend and heading out until the girls finish school ,really looking forward to it .hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:
> 
> Usually they are frustrated about something else and vent about the house.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, is it bookkeeping time?
> 
> BF....Where in Spain would you go?[/heading round to get the girls ,maybe take them for a run in the park and an icecream :thumbup:It's a beautiful day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T :haha::haha: don't mess with you eh? :winkwink: Hope you're having a good day out with your buddy, good to keep out of DH's way methinks. How come you've got such a long cycle again this time, did you take the SOY again?
> 
> Butterfly, gonna say it again - bollox! Doesn't mean to say you won't get your little bungalow it may just take a bit longer. Don't give up on it just yet :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, you tested yet????????
> 
> Everyone, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Had a Great day and my chums oh has the same job as my oh so can completely relate and have a good old moan .didnt take any supplements at all this month so o was a few days late ,testing on Sunday I think :thumbup:Not long now ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi suki :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you had good time with your friend T :happydance::happydance:



Indigo77 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning loveky ladies ,well the laxative didn't work and he slept all night like a baby ,:blush:Today I am meeting a really good friend and heading out until the girls finish school ,really looking forward to it .hope everyone has a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:
> 
> Usually they are frustrated about something else and vent about the house.:flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, is it bookkeeping time?
> 
> BF....Where in Spain would you go?Click to expand...

I'm looking somewhere around Alicante - near the coast and near some golf clubs but a little bit inland in the countryside, like a nice little finca :thumbup:



dachsundmom said:


> Maybe I don't understand UK real estate transactions, but once your contract is signed, isn't it pretty much a done deal?:shrug::hugs:
> 
> 
> T, I bought risotto rice this morning...I can't eat it, but it made me laugh, so I had to have it.:haha:

You don't actually sign the contract until quite near the end - you basically exchange contracts about 1 -2 weeks before the transaction completes when you get the keys and can move in. It take about 2 months to exchange. I think I might have exchanged in the next couple of weeks if the lady hadn't had died (bless her).


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF :hugs: so stressful!!!!

Despie, I still want to stick my size 9 shoe up your hubby's butt. :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> BF :hugs: so stressful!!!!
> 
> Despie, I still want to stick my size 9 shoe up your hubby's butt. :grr:

:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup:Thanks lovely ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b8ea1948.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/40cf54f9.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/edfd0ea4.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/63775d06.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

This is wot my retail therapy bought me today ::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Great pictures T


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Great pictures T

Thanks g ,they are beautiful on ,not too sure how I am gonna wash them thou :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Lovely!


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> T :haha::haha: don't mess with you eh? :winkwink: Hope you're having a good day out with your buddy, good to keep out of DH's way methinks. How come you've got such a long cycle again this time, did you take the SOY again?
> 
> Butterfly, gonna say it again - bollox! Doesn't mean to say you won't get your little bungalow it may just take a bit longer. Don't give up on it just yet :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, you tested yet????????
> 
> Everyone, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nope too chicken. No AF not even spotting.:shrug::shrug: Friday or Saturday will be in the safe zone. If she don't come by then it pretty much a sure bet.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T :haha::haha: don't mess with you eh? :winkwink: Hope you're having a good day out with your buddy, good to keep out of DH's way methinks. How come you've got such a long cycle again this time, did you take the SOY again?
> 
> Butterfly, gonna say it again - bollox! Doesn't mean to say you won't get your little bungalow it may just take a bit longer. Don't give up on it just yet :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, you tested yet????????
> 
> Everyone, big hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nope too chicken. No AF not even spotting.:shrug::shrug: Friday or Saturday will be in the safe zone. If she don't come by then it pretty much a sure bet.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Omg garnet this is looking good babes ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all well.

Despie- I LOVE the outfit you bought your DD it's gorgeous, she looks adorable. I'm glad you had a good time with your friend, I'm sure you and your hubby will be fine soon men are just crap at talking about how they feel they just sulk or get pissy :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- I'm getting excited for you I can't believe you haven't POAS yet, I'm keeping everything crossed you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:

Butterfly- sorry about the seller dying poor lady, I hope everything is sorted for you soon, I hate uncertainty too, though I have to say Spain sounds good! :hugs::hugs:

Dmon- can't believe you're 19 weeks- bloody hell where has the time gone? i hope you're well do you have a bump yet? :hugs::hugs:

Viking + Indigo- hope you and your beanys are well- it's lovely to see so many pregnant lady on this thread :thumbup:

Jax, Dylis, LL and anyone else I have missed- :wave: hope you're all okay

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

:dohh:Okay, I'm embarrassed, I'm bloated as heck and gassy. TMI but I'm like a blimp today leaking gas..:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I hope you're all well.
> 
> Despie- I LOVE the outfit you bought your DD it's gorgeous, she looks adorable. I'm glad you had a good time with your friend, I'm sure you and your hubby will be fine soon men are just crap at talking about how they feel they just sulk or get pissy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- I'm getting excited for you I can't believe you haven't POAS yet, I'm keeping everything crossed you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Butterfly- sorry about the seller dying poor lady, I hope everything is sorted for you soon, I hate uncertainty too, though I have to say Spain sounds good! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dmon- can't believe you're 19 weeks- bloody hell where has the time gone? i hope you're well do you have a bump yet? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking + Indigo- hope you and your beanys a
> 
> re well- it's lovely to see so many pregnant lady on this thread :thumbup:
> 
> Jax, Dylis, LL and anyone else I have missed- :wave: hope you're all okay
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx



Thank you and hope you are having a wonderful day:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :dohh:Okay, I'm embarrassed, I'm bloated as heck and gassy. TMI but I'm like a blimp today leaking gas..:dohh::dohh:

Bloated and gassy is wonderful ,can I take it as a symptom :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet please test!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> I'm like a blimp today leaking gas..:dohh::dohh:

thanks for that visual, G....:haha:

Where is your chart? How many dpo are you?


----------



## alison29

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow when my husband starts getting critical about things, I tell him he has two hands and is capable of cleaning too if he is no happy about it. Is he making you upset T. Maybe u should avoid him while he is home.
> 
> My hubby doesn't do anything at all around the house except for making a meal if he has a day off ,but he expects the house to be spotless wen he comes home from work and yesterday mt two youngest had just had a bag of crisps and poured a box of toys over the floor and he completely flipped :growlmad:Click to expand...

Despie I feel your pain with jerk behaviour about the house. Last week dh yelled at me and the kids for the house always looking like crap and said the food i buy is crap and I quote" I will do my own food shopping, i am not a bird". He took his hand and swept it across the table knocking all of our stuff on the floor (male pms). Excuse me for trying to help you lose weight and trying not serve processed carbs but F it. If bread sticks make you happy then they are easy to make.


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow when my husband starts getting critical about things, I tell him he has two hands and is capable of cleaning too if he is no happy about it. Is he making you upset T. Maybe u should avoid him while he is home.
> 
> My hubby doesn't do anything at all around the house except for making a meal if he has a day off ,but he expects the house to be spotless wen he comes home from work and yesterday mt two youngest had just had a bag of crisps and poured a box of toys over the floor and he completely flipped :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Despie I feel your pain with jerk behaviour about the house. Last week dh yelled at me and the kids for the house always looking like crap and said the food i buy is crap and I quote" I will do my own food shopping, i am not a bird". He took his hand and swept it across the table knocking all of our stuff on the floor (male pms). Excuse me for trying to help you lose weight and trying not serve processed carbs but F it. If bread sticks make you happy then they are easy to make.Click to expand...

:growlmad:men are just useless assholes :nope:Sorry your oh is being mean ,xxxxx.I hope u haven't cooked for him since ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

I don't chart, for one because I'm too darn lazy. I use a fertility calendar by baby Med. It tells me approximately when i ovulate plus I get ovulation pains in my ovaries especially when I'm on Soy. If I'm usure then I use a dollar store OPK to confirm. The last three AF days started since my loss have been on the 28th,28th and 27th day. Today is Day 33 so to not jinx myself out of a positive BFP, I wait five days. The couple times I did check before then, I would get a big old BFN. I know it is crazy but this the method behind my madness. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Viking15

alison29 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow when my husband starts getting critical about things, I tell him he has two hands and is capable of cleaning too if he is no happy about it. Is he making you upset T. Maybe u should avoid him while he is home.
> 
> My hubby doesn't do anything at all around the house except for making a meal if he has a day off ,but he expects the house to be spotless wen he comes home from work and yesterday mt two youngest had just had a bag of crisps and poured a box of toys over the floor and he completely flipped :growlmad:Click to expand...
> 
> Despie I feel your pain with jerk behaviour about the house. Last week dh yelled at me and the kids for the house always looking like crap and said the food i buy is crap and I quote" I will do my own food shopping, i am not a bird". He took his hand and swept it across the table knocking all of our stuff on the floor (male pms). Excuse me for trying to help you lose weight and trying not serve processed carbs but F it. If bread sticks make you happy then they are easy to make.Click to expand...

:grr: :grr: :grr: :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I don't chart, for one because I'm too darn lazy. I use a fertility calendar by baby Med. It tells me approximately when i ovulate plus I get ovulation pains in my ovaries especially when I'm on Soy. If I'm usure then I use a dollar store OPK to confirm. The last three AF days started since my loss have been on the 28th,28th and 27th day. Today is Day 33 so to not jinx myself out of a positive BFP, I wait five days. The couple times I did check before then, I would get a big old BFN. I know it is crazy but this the method behind my madness. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

It isn't crazy ,u do wot works for u babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Ok weird story, two of my best mates here in Spain, one English other Spanish,( they don´t know each other). One is 35 and has been trying for 4 1/2 years the other is 30 and trying for three, both just told me they are 6 weeks pregnant!! so I think 2012 is a good year for BFPs!! I hope they both get sticky beans and that this run of good luck spreads out and we get some more bfps here too!!!


----------



## Milty

Garnet said:


> I don't chart, for one because I'm too darn lazy. I use a fertility calendar by baby Med. It tells me approximately when i ovulate plus I get ovulation pains in my ovaries especially when I'm on Soy. If I'm usure then I use a dollar store OPK to confirm. The last three AF days started since my loss have been on the 28th,28th and 27th day. Today is Day 33 so to not jinx myself out of a positive BFP, I wait five days. The couple times I did check before then, I would get a big old BFN. I know it is crazy but this the method behind my madness. :wacko::wacko::wacko:

Umm 33-28=5


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I don't chart, for one because I'm too darn lazy. I use a fertility calendar by baby Med. It tells me approximately when i ovulate plus I get ovulation pains in my ovaries especially when I'm on Soy. If I'm usure then I use a dollar store OPK to confirm. The last three AF days started since my loss have been on the 28th,28th and 27th day. Today is Day 33 so to not jinx myself out of a positive BFP, I wait five days. The couple times I did check before then, I would get a big old BFN. I know it is crazy but this the method behind my madness. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Umm 33-28=5Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> Ok weird story, two of my best mates here in Spain, one English other Spanish,( they don´t know each other). One is 35 and has been trying for 4 1/2 years the other is 30 and trying for three, both just told me they are 6 weeks pregnant!! so I think 2012 is a good year for BFPs!! I hope they both get sticky beans and that this run of good luck spreads out and we get some more bfps here too!!!

That's wonderful news for your friends ,:cloud9:Bnb has also had a wonderful run so far indigo brooke Jodes nats sus sum Wendy crystal Viking Andrea Sarah and Rasha and lots lots more to follow :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,fighting with my hubby is dragging me down ,.....................good luck for all our testers and may everyone find peace harmony and happiness in this crazy TTc world ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:hugs::hugs:Despie:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, :hugs:, OMG that's no way to treat you, he needs to stop right now. I'm sure when he's calmed down you'll make him fully aware of his actions in front of your girls - bad man. Blimey I could swing for him!!!!!! :growlmad:

Hope your day at the shelter goes okay, I know what you mean about it making you feel thankful for what you have. I've got a few home visit massage clients that are in a poorly way that make me thank my lucky stars every time I treat them....

Love you loads xXx
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet! I can't wait for the weekend now!!!!!!

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

He shoved you?
*HE SHOVED YOU???????!!*

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
:grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:


----------



## Indigo77

Your daughter saw? :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry: :cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, this time the caveman behavior has gone too far. :trouble: his stress over work is absolutely NO EXCUSE for that kind of behavior. He is a grown man and should have better control over himself. What prompted this kind of response? Honestly! I hope you are okay, but after hearing you didn't sleep at all last night I know that you are not. If my husband did that he would have found himself sleeping on the settee


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> He shoved you?
> *HE SHOVED YOU???????!!*
> 
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:
> :grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr::grr:

I totally agree.:growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I don't chart, for one because I'm too darn lazy. I use a fertility calendar by baby Med. It tells me approximately when i ovulate plus I get ovulation pains in my ovaries especially when I'm on Soy. If I'm usure then I use a dollar store OPK to confirm. The last three AF days started since my loss have been on the 28th,28th and 27th day. Today is Day 33 so to not jinx myself out of a positive BFP, I wait five days. The couple times I did check before then, I would get a big old BFN. I know it is crazy but this the method behind my madness. :wacko::wacko::wacko:
> 
> Umm 33-28=5Click to expand...

I know but I was on 68 Mg of Soy and it could of knocked my cycle off to 34 days. The two times I was late it was 34 & 35 days.:wacko::wacko: plus the only pregnancy sign is boobs hurt and gas. Normally with the last one it was sense of smell.


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet! I can't wait for the weekend now!!!!!!
> 
> :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

I know :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

I wonder if i am pregnant if i should start a thread called "Scared Shitless about being Pregnant'." After my last D&E.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,fighting with my hubby is dragging me down ,I want it to end and for us to act normal again but he hasn't apologised for his ludicrous behaviour :growlmad:,he has been an ass all week coming to an explosive end last night wen he shoved me across the kitchen in front of my 13 year old then just sat for three hours watching sport and completely ignored wot he had just done .i know he's really stressed with work but that behaviour is unacceptable in front of my girls ,I now have a nice bruise on my arm and a very heavy heart .he is going away on Monday for two nights to do a kitchen 100 miles away and I really can't wait wereas usually I would be pining for him ,I didn't sleep last night at all and feel filled with the cold and a headache this morning ,I know it will all blow over soon and he will apologise but man am I gonna make him beg for forgiveness :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Working for help the homeless today will maybe make me more thankful for wot I have ,it always does .........................good luck for all our testers and may everyone find peace harmony and happiness in this crazy TTc world ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

 I'm so sorry, hope by this weekend things calm down. When things get heated between my husband, my little son will intervene and say "No fighting, you guys calm down. " I would be sleeping on the couch or he would be. Maybe you should tell him in a calm voice that you don't appreciate him hitting you in front of the girls and it gives them the ideal that it is okay to be hit by men.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T....:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

:nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope::nope:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:plane::plane::plane::plane:

:bike::bike::bike::bike:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet! 

:dust::dust:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I feel so lucky to have u all ,in fact I feel blessed ,I can't talk to anyone else about the stuff I can talk to you so thanks ,:haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, ask Paul how he would react if he saw someone just 'shove' his daughter!:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, ask Paul how he would react if he saw someone just 'shove' his daughter!:growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well I know if I saw someone shove my daughter I would go for them and would prob shove them back and get into a lot of trouble ,:wacko:How are you today ,any scans soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

May 2 is the next scan.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> May 2 is the next scan.:hugs:

Only 13 days then :happydance::happydance::happydance:How's your headache today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs: and saying that was supposed to make you feel better? I'm not suprised you saw red again. More laxatives in his dinner tonight me thinks :winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

Or arsenic. :growlmad:

G...
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## dachsundmom

I think my headache is less BP and more from hunger.:haha:

I had N go to Taco Bell on his way home last night, so I could have one bite of a chalupa. He literally ate most of it, and came home with one bite left.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> I think my headache is less BP and more from hunger.:haha:
> 
> I had N go to Taco Bell on his way home last night, so I could have one bite of a chalupa. He literally ate most of it, and came home with one
> 
> 
> How thoughtful.:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I think my headache is less BP and more from hunger.:haha:
> 
> I had N go to Taco Bell on his way home last night, so I could have one bite of a chalupa. He literally ate most of it, and came home with one bite left.:growlmad::haha:

:growlmad:Are u serious :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok arsenic and laxatives it is :thumbup::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep...he said he had to eat it, bc it was for my health.:haha:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...he said he had to eat it, bc it was for my health.:haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> Yep...he said he had to eat it, bc it was for my health.:haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha: what a gem!


----------



## LLbean

Despie I am beyond disappointed in your hubby. He should NEVER lay a hand on you. Please never allow it again. Shove or smack...makes no difference to me. It is violence and he needs to know that it is NOT ok...in front of kids or not. :growlmad:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I am beyond disappointed in your hubby. He should NEVER lay a hand on you. Please never allow it again. Shove or smack...makes no difference to me. It is violence and he needs to know that it is NOT ok...in front of kids or not. :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Me and you both babes :nope:I think it will be a while before I can even speak to him ,:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sorry I know you love him but it starts like that. Hope this is the first and last moment of stupidity he has.

You are a beautiful lady inside and out and you deserve to be treated like a princess


----------



## Indigo77

Tell your brother! See how he feels being shoved! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Sorry I know you love him but it starts like that. Hope this is the first and last moment of stupidity he has.
> 
> You are a beautiful lady inside and out and you deserve to be treated like a princess

:cry::cry::cry: I don't think he will and I am not gonna let him forget it either ,thanks babes ,I am still very very angry :nope:


----------



## LLbean

I would be too. It's not something to move on from that easily :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Tell your brother! See how he feels being shoved! :growlmad:

I actually feel too embarrassed telling anyone :nope:


----------



## Indigo77

He should be embarrassed, not you! :hugs:

He should know he can't get away with it! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

:nope::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Despie you poor thing :hugs::hugs:

He is behaving like a total knob how dare he put his hands on you, shove or hit it makes no difference he caused you pain and a bruise and has made you sad :growlmad:

He is acting like a cock I don't care how stressed he is he needs to be a grown up and find a better way of dealing with it :growlmad: I'm so angry for you sweetie I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

I agree with the reast of the ladies it is totally unacceptable to lay your hands on anyone and in front of the kids is unforgiveable. I don't know what i would do if my hubby did that, I guess I'd need grovelling and begging for forgiveness and an absolute promise it would never, ever happen again.

Life is too short to have to deal with that kind of crap :growlmad:. If this is the first time in all the years you've been together hopefully it's the last. I really hope he severely arselicks and you both sort it out :hugs::hugs:

You are a lovely lady and you deserve to be treated well, tell him if he doesn't sort out I will come over and kick his arse :growlmad::gun::gun::gun::gun:

Hope you're okay sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^What Suki said!


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Despie I am beyond disappointed in your hubby. He should NEVER lay a hand on you. Please never allow it again. Shove or smack...makes no difference to me. It is violence and he needs to know that it is NOT ok...in front of kids or not. :growlmad:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I totally agree.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki thank you ,no he's never done it and we have been together since I was 17 ,but he's been very angry lately and he scares me :nope:I have started to stay out of his way and keep the kids out of his way too which really isn't good .thanks ladies for listening I really really appreciate it :thumbup::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh babe you shouldn't have to keep out of his way.
Do you feel able to tell him he's been angry & it scares you, do you think he will be able to articulate how he's feeling? Men are so shit about dealing with their feelings! If this is a change maybe he's feeling worried/stressed/sad and is expressing it in the wrong way. In my job as a lung cancer nurse we often find the male relatives can be rude, aggressive and a total pain and it's 99% of the time because they are scared and feel out of control watching someone they love in pain.
Really hope you and OH sort it out soon lovely lady
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh babe you shouldn't have to keep out of his way.
> Do you feel able to tell him he's been angry & it scares you, do you think he will be able to articulate how he's feeling? Men are so shit about dealing with their feelings! If this is a change maybe he's feeling worried/stressed/sad and is expressing it in the wrong way. In my job as a lung cancer nurse we often find the male relatives can be rude, aggressive and a total pain and it's 99% of the time because they are scared and feel out of control watching someone they love in pain.
> Really hope you and OH sort it out soon lovely lady
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes I told him and he's said he's just really stressed with so much work and he does realise that he's in the wrong and has said he will never do it again :nope:He just came home with flowers and chocolates and a sad face :haha:Sorry ladies but I do love him so much even thou he's a pain in the ass at times ,things can only get better ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I really hope this was a one off T as some of the time he seems like a great DH and you do seem to have a good thing together :hugs::hugs::hugs: but he just better not do anything like it again :grr: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I really hope this was a one off T as some of the time he seems like a great DH and you do seem to have a good thing together :hugs::hugs::hugs: but he just better not do anything like it again :grr: :hugs::hugs:

He had better not :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hello ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sus :happydance::happydance::happydance:How's u and susiebean doing ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hello T:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- don't apologise for loving your OH we just love you and want him to treat you right!
Apologising and admitting he's in the wrong is a good start I really hope it's a horrible one off and life will get back to normal soon
Take care sweetie
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## alison29

I am glad he apologized. Every relationship has it's ups and downs glad he is being nicer.


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- don't apologise for loving your OH we just love you and want him to treat you right!
> Apologising and admitting he's in the wrong is a good start I really hope it's a horrible one off and life will get back to normal soon
> Take care sweetie
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Love u all too ,he's taking a Half day tomorrow and taking me to lunch :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

alison29 said:


> I am glad he apologized. Every relationship has it's ups and downs glad he is being nicer.

He sure is ,thanks babes ,love your pics on your blog ,such a sweet family ,:hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Despie, I am glad to hear he apologized and that you guys are on the mend! Glad to hear you are OK!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Rashaa!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I still want to knock his face in! :growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> I still want to knock his face in! :growlmad:

:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Despi: I will admit I have not read through everything yet but this behavior is not something you can just apologize for...

He needs to admit to the kids he has done something wrong and seek professional help like anger management 

I know this may seem weird to you because you have been married so long and just had normal arguments but it appears to me he is starting to head down a road you don't want him too...it's a misconception that people who haven't been abusive in the past can not have something trigger them into turning down that path

Please don't be mad at me for saying it I just love you sweetie


----------



## Indigo77

^^Listen to Milty. Get someone *professional* to knock his face in.


----------



## Rashaa

dachsundmom said:


> Hi Rashaa!:happydance::hugs:

:wave: how are you doing Dmom?

Tracey, has he ever done something like that before?

Admittedly, I have not read the entire situation, but force against women should never be acceptable. He needs some outside assistance as he should never take it out on you or the girls...ever..and your girls to see that, is telling them that such behavior from a man is ok (and it isn't). Hugs to you and sending you strength and wisdom.


----------



## Milty

I don't know how to say how I'm feeling and how worried I am for as I think I have a skewed prospective 

But I do want you to know stressful events or periods can cause changes in our coping mechanisms causing us to change from our normal reactions ...almost retraining our bodies to react diferently than we had before those events occurred 

You both have been through a lot ...hun he may need help to stop going down this path

I'm not saying don't forgive him but don't treat this as if he had been a regular jerk


Love you


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I still want to knock his face in! :growlmad:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


Indigo77 said:


> ^^Listen to Milty. Get someone *professional* to knock his face in.

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi: I will admit I have not read through everything yet but this behavior is not something you can just apologize for...
> 
> He needs to admit to the kids he has done something wrong and seek professional help like anger management
> 
> I know this may seem weird to you because you have been married so long and just had normal arguments but it appears to me he is starting to head down a road you don't want him too...it's a misconception that people who haven't been abusive in the past can not have something trigger them into turning down that path
> 
> Please don't be mad at me for saying it I just love you sweetie

Hey babes I could never be mad at you for voicing your opinion and I know u are all just concerned for me ,love u too :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I don't know how to say how I'm feeling and how worried I am for as I think I have a skewed prospective
> 
> But I do want you to know stressful events or periods can cause changes in our coping mechanisms causing us to change from our normal reactions ...almost retraining our bodies to react diferently than we had before those events occurred
> 
> You both have been through a lot ...hun he may need help to stop going down this path
> 
> I'm not saying don't forgive him but don't treat this as if he had been a regular jerk
> 
> 
> Love you

Thanks babes and believe me wen I say this I will make sure he works hard in gaining my love and trust again ............:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hi Rashaa!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> :wave: how are you doing Dmom?
> 
> Tracey, has he ever done something like that before?
> 
> Admittedly, I have not read the entire situation, but force against women should never be acceptable. He needs some outside assistance as he should never take it out on you or the girls...ever..and your girls to see that, is telling them that such behavior from a man is ok (and it isn't). Hugs to you and sending you strength and wisdom.Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,feeling better this morning and I think I slept ok ,still stinging a bit from Wednesday but my hubby is bending over backwards for forgiveness ..my daughter Victoria is going away to camp tonight ,her first time away from me ,she is so looking forward to it but as usual I am a bit worried but know she will have a fab time .my eldest daughter is off today and we are going to get her christening outfit :thumbup:Then my oh has offered to take us out to lunch ,am still not too sure if I want him to maybe he should work a bit harder :haha:Also tested today and it's a bfn ,will post pic soon ,............:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/0f947768.jpg. Bfn 9dpo


----------



## Butterfly67

The pic is gone :growlmad: sorry for the bfn though T. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love you xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> The pic is gone :growlmad: sorry for the bfn though T. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: love you xxxxx

Oops :haha:Will get it back up love you too ,you ok today ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/665f1904.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Stupid BFN. :hugs:
I'm glad to see hubby begging for forgiveness. That's more like it. Now it better not happen again!


----------



## Butterfly67

That is almost as bad as one of B's pics :haha::haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies and it is Friday... Well no news to report! I have not taken a test out of fear I guess but AF is not coming. It is Day 35 and tomorrow will be the day for sure. If I get a BFN then something is wrong and I've never missed a period, she always finds me.


----------



## Milty

Garnet if you test at day 4.5 it rounds to 5



Despi: I'm thinking of testing today too


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, please put us out of our misery :haha: :test:

And Milty you can :test: too :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Everybody test even if u are already knocked up :haha:


----------



## Garnet

I won't be bullied into taking test ladies.:haha::haha::haha::brat::headspin::rofl::rofl::hissy::-=:-=:-= cause if i get a BFN, you all are in big trouble..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I won't be bullied into taking test ladies.:haha::haha::haha::brat::headspin::rofl::rofl::hissy::-=:-=:-= cause if i get a BFN, you all are in big trouble..

So wen are u testing and do you have any symptoms at all ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Garnet.


----------



## Milty

I did test BFN

Plus oddly I have no symptoms and my temps are no good


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> I won't be bullied into taking test ladies.:haha::haha::haha::brat::headspin::rofl::rofl::hissy::-=:-=:-= cause if i get a BFN, you all are in big trouble..
> 
> So wen are u testing and do you have any symptoms at all ?:hugs:Click to expand...

See that is the weird thing no symptoms except tingling sore boobies. I normally get sick because of smell but I was trying to remember if i had any symptoms with Kaylee my youngest daughter and I don't remember. Cramps like crazy like AF is trying to come. Just think my due date will be 23rd of December.:dohh:


----------



## Milty

Best present ever!


----------



## Desperado167

I had a sharp pain in my right ovary this morning like a stitch pain ,boobs are a bit full and sore now and again but that's all completely normal before af which isn't due till next Thursday :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet, for the love of God TEST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! I am DYING to know!


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

If I had got pg this month my due date going by LMP would have been 25th December!! :xmas1:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha:
> 
> If I had got pg this month my due date going by LMP would have been 25th December!! :xmas1:

Did u test today ?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Here is my pic
 



Attached Files:







04.20.12 BFN Test Pic.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 12


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Here is my pic

ok I see a line there...anyone else?


----------



## Jax41

Surely one of us HAS to get a BFP this month - Garnet :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

FF says due date would be 01/01/2013 kinda funny


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> FF says due date would be 01/01/2013 kinda funny

And wonderful ...........30th of December for me ,I have always wanted a Xmas /new year baby ,let's hope we all get our prayers answered soon ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mine would be the 29th LOL


----------



## Jax41

Mine would be 31/12/12 - wow what a way to spend New Years Eve!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

ok so was I the only one to see a line on Milty's test?


----------



## Jax41

I can see anything Liz. Milty do you see anything?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> ok so was I the only one to see a line on Milty's test?

Where is this test ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

you really don't see that????
 



Attached Files:







Milty.jpg
File size: 32.6 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Milty

me seeing anything is kinda a joke...Dmom has teased me that I wouldn't even know if I got pg cause I can't see a thing!

The test line has to be at least 50% of the color of the control line for me to see it...

But I'm sure it's BFN because of my chart..


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> you really don't see that????

Holy moly I can see it omg Milty :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Milty

umm you guys are kidding right?


----------



## Jax41

Well now that Liz has literally pointed it out then yes I see a line! :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

no I am not kidding!


----------



## Desperado167

There's def a line ,have u any other tests ,wen is af due?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty, you've not had a massive temp drop y'know so yea, get peeing! :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I have a lot of the cheap test and I think I have 1 first response test 

AF well thats hard to say I used be nothing but 12 day LP but since Nov. it's been between 11 to 14


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Milty, you've not had a massive temp drop y'know so yea, get peeing! :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Milty do another one and see if it is more obvious yet


----------



## Milty

shouldn't I wait till morning? could this be an evap? why am I blind?


----------



## Jax41

T, your chart's looking good too :thumbup:

Hey meant to say about DD's pretty butterfly dress for the christening, it's lovely!!!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Well for me hubby has decided to restart taking his zinc ,selenium and multi vitamins again and also to take the macca on my fertile week and to have sex on demand :thumbup: ,am totally over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

I just did this test an hour ago


----------



## LLbean

oh ok...well wait till tomorrow then, use FMU


----------



## Desperado167

Jax my chart always looks good at the beginning :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Well for me hubby has decided to restart taking his zinc ,selenium and multi vitamins again and also to take the macca on my fertile week and to have sex on demand :thumbup: he also foned the guy that owns the house we rent and asked him to book us in for another week meaning we are going away for two weeks instead of one in August ,am totally over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Nice :flower: where you going on hols too? A fortnight is so much better than a week :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok guys I have to admit first I cried now I'm hopeful....is there any point to testing again latter today? 

Also is that line better than an evap? or 50/50 chance it's an evap?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well for me hubby has decided to restart taking his zinc ,selenium and multi vitamins again and also to take the macca on my fertile week and to have sex on demand :thumbup: he also foned the guy that owns the house we rent and asked him to book us in for another week meaning we are going away for two weeks instead of one in August ,am totally over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nice :flower: where you going on hols too? A fortnight is so much better than a week :thumbup:Click to expand...

We go to the same place every year jax ,the kids love it :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax my chart always looks good at the beginning :haha::thumbup:

Well keep it looking good or else :gun::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Well for me hubby has decided to restart taking his zinc ,selenium and multi vitamins again and also to take the macca on my fertile week and to have sex on demand :thumbup: he also foned the guy that owns the house we rent and asked him to book us in for another week meaning we are going away for two weeks instead of one in August ,am totally over the moon :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Nice :flower: where you going on hols too? A fortnight is so much better than a week :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> We go to the same place every year jax ,it's the north coast in northern Ireland ,it's a loveky bungalow with five bedrooms three bathrooms and sits beside the beach ,the kids love it :thumbup:Click to expand...

Bliss....sigh....sounds like me always going to Devon! Pure relaxation, bet you can't wait!


----------



## LLbean

Milty don't know much about evaps....I would say just test again tomorrow and if doubtful do the frer


----------



## Milty

2 weeks away sounds really nice


----------



## Jax41

Milty, you could always post your test on B's thread and ask her to look at it?? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

She does have the best eyes huh


----------



## sukisam

OMFG Milty i saw the line straight away! Did it come up within 10 mins? I'd never be able to wait, don't drink much hold your pee for 4 hours and POAS!
Keeping everything crossed for you
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

hehe I have no idea if it came up or not since I can't see it...I can say I took the pic about 20 to 25 min after I took the test :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jesus, a lot happens when a girl logs out! :haha:


Ok, Blind One, I can see the line, but I am not 100% sure on color. If you get a line on another test, I'd feel much better!:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

how long should I wait? 4 hours seems like forever right now


----------



## sukisam

it does kind of need to be 4 hours, how long ago was the last test?
FX this is the beginning of a :bfp: for you 
xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg Milty ,:cry:I want this so much for you ,test again in a few hours ,please god :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> how long should I wait? 4 hours seems like forever right now

Wen did u last pee ?


----------



## Milty

oh just realized it didn't have to be 4 hours from now....sorry I'm a little confused right now... umm it's been about 1 hour and 45 min.


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I totally see that line. :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> oh just realized it didn't have to be 4 hours from now....sorry I'm a little confused right now... umm it's been about 1 hour and 45 min.

Ok so another hour and 45 mins should do it ,that's six o clock my time :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## sukisam

So don't drink and POAS in 2 hours 15 min!!:hugs::hugs:
I'm going to be at Zumba will check in after
Good luck
xx


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty I can't tell you how excited I am just now ,am eating my nails :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Milty, can't you pop out for a FRER?


----------



## Viking15

Please don't subject us to a blue line! Torture! And the digis aren't as sensitive :hissy:


----------



## LLbean

hehehe glad I pointed it out Milty...see? I TOLD YOU!


----------



## Milty

I think I have a first response ...is that good enough?


----------



## LLbean

it should?


----------



## sukisam

Me too, I'm very excited!

Despie- glad things are better today with you and OH and you have a baby making plan :thumbup:. The holiday sounds lovely :hugs:. I agree your chart looks good, have just looked at your last few months and this month is looking good, FX you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:

Another :bfn: for me today, I'm kind of okay with it. Got a quiet weekend planned, might go out with the girls Saturday not sure still deciding!

Viking, Dmon, LL, BF, Jax, Rashaa, Sus and Indigo and anyone else I've forgotten- :wave:

Happy Frida TFI the weekend :happydance::happydance:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

First response is the FRER brand. Should be good. Is it the early response one? That's the best one I think... Just my humble opinion :shy:


----------



## Milty

I hate to waste it though... are they more sensitive than IC?

should I test with one more IC and let you guys see if there is a line and then use it? I could keep my pee in the cup until you guys answer...


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I hate to waste it though... are they more sensitive than IC?
> 
> should I test with one more IC and let you guys see if there is a line and then use it? I could keep my pee in the cup until you guys answer...

Yes Milty test with another ic then keep the frer till the morning ,if u don't want to use it now ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Up to you sweetie but I would do the IC and if we see a line do the FRER or save the FRER till FMU if you can bear it!
Keep the pee in the cup until you have our verdict :thumbup::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

oh my word I think I'm gonna go pass out now for the next 2 hours


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Up to you sweetie but I would do the IC and if we see a line do the FRER or save the FRER till FMU if you can bear it!
> Keep the pee in the cup until you have our verdict :thumbup::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I agree with suki :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

sukisam said:


> Up to you sweetie but I would do the IC and if we see a line do the FRER or save the FRER till FMU if you can bear it!
> Keep the pee in the cup until you have our verdict :thumbup::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok I think I will do that because I don't think I can take this for to long...


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> you really don't see that????

I see a faint line. I blew it up on my tablet.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Me too, I'm very excited!
> 
> Despie- glad things are better today with you and OH and you have a baby making plan :thumbup:. The holiday sounds lovely :hugs:. I agree your chart looks good, have just looked at your last few months and this month is looking good, FX you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Another :bfn: for me today, I'm kind of okay with it. Got a quiet weekend planned, might go out with the girls Saturday not sure still deciding!
> 
> Viking, Dmon, LL, BF, Jax, Rashaa, Sus and Indigo and anyone else I've forgotten- :wave:
> 
> Happy Frida TFI the weekend :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for the bfn sweetie ,you should def go out with the girls but test first on Saturday before u go get plastered :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

just pick a stick already!!!! LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Up to you sweetie but I would do the IC and if we see a line do the FRER or save the FRER till FMU if you can bear it!
> Keep the pee in the cup until you have our verdict :thumbup::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Ok I think I will do that because I don't think I can take this for to long...Click to expand...

Awk sweetie ,you will be fine ,we are all here for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Blimey only went away for an hour or so and 5 pages to catch up on! :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> If I had got pg this month my due date going by LMP would have been 25th December!! :xmas1:
> 
> Did u test today ?:hugs:Click to expand...

BFN for me :nope:



Milty said:


> Here is my pic

Well before all the furore I was just going to reply that I saw a line but it seems I am late to the party :haha::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

how long does it take to put a stick in the cup??? LOL


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Blimey only went away for an hour or so and 5 pages to catch up on! :haha::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> If I had got pg this month my due date going by LMP would have been 25th December!! :xmas1:
> 
> Did u test today ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> BFN for me :nope:
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Here is my picClick to expand...
> 
> Well before all the furore I was just going to reply that I saw a line but it seems I am late to the party :haha::happydance:Click to expand...

BFN for me too


----------



## Garnet

Ok it looks like Scared Sh*tless is having a baby. All the psychics were right. Due to the pressure of peeing on a stick crew here it is...Ok the stupid attachment is not working... will post later...
 



Attached Files:







IMGP0578.jpg
File size: 9.4 KB
Views: 14


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry liz and bf :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

GARNET!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! where is the pic???? OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Holy crap Garnet!!!!!!!!!!!!! Your Tease!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok it looks like Scared Sh*tless is having a baby. All the psychics were right. Due to the pressure of peeing on a stick crew here it is...Ok the stupid attachment is not working... will post later...

Omg omg omg ,u better post it now ,am gonna be sick ,so so happy for you my lovely ,yes yes yes thank you god :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

post it on FB then....woman don't do this to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## LLbean

serious anxiety here ladies SHOW ME THE STICKS!!!!!!!!!!!!! :haha:


----------



## sukisam

I can't take all the excitement I feel like I need a lie down in a dark room!


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> post it on FB then....woman don't do this to me!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL

Finally uploaded... go back...:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Omg Garnet!!!

I'm already dieing....

LL I'm not peeing for another 1.25 hours cause the said so


----------



## sukisam

OMFG Garnet you are preggers!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

So EXCITED for you, what a great line :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

WOOO HOOOO!!!!!!!!!!! I told you!!!!!!!!
:happydance::bfp::dust::dance::yipee::loopy::wohoo::headspin:


----------



## Milty

Garnet said:


> Ok it looks like Scared Sh*tless is having a baby. All the psychics were right. Due to the pressure of peeing on a stick crew here it is...Ok the stupid attachment is not working... will post later...

Now that line I can see ...yeah!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

ok Milty...will wait on yours


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I can't take all the excitement I feel like I need a lie down in a dark room!

Me too :haha::haha:Holy shit today is a good day :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Wow what an hour!!
I'm off to get ready for Zumba good luck Milty for when you POAS
xx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Wow what an hour!!
> I'm off to get ready for Zumba good luck Milty for when you POAS
> xx

I know my nerves are shattered :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay Garnet, we knew it lol :haha::haha: :happydance::happydance::happydance: :yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin:


----------



## Viking15

Hooray!!!!!!! Way to go Garnet! This makes up for the cruddy vacation! Sweet!!!!!!
:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

:coffee::coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee::coffee::coffee::wacko::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

What did I miss? Is G knocked up?


----------



## Indigo77

Is M knocked up?

*What's going on?*


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet is up the duff and Milty has a bit of a line too ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Milty is retesting very very soon ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

G is knocked up and we think M might be but waiting on her to POAS again :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> G is knocked up and we think M might be but waiting on her to POAS again :coffee:

:haha::haha:Must have posted at the same time


----------



## Viking15

So happy for Garnet. Now where is that sly minx Milty? Keeping us all in such suspense!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Hi peanut pup :flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> So happy for Garnet. Now where is that sly minx Milty? Keeping us all in such suspense!!!

:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Does anyone know what it means when there is a + next to someone's name when they are viewing the thread? Just curious :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Does anyone know what it means when there is a + next to someone's name when they are viewing the thread? Just curious :wacko:

No idea :shrug:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> Hi peanut pup :flower::kiss::hugs:

Despie!!:hi: Omg I am away for a bit an this thread is blowing up---awesome I am so excited!!!:wohoo::yipee:--yay Garnet!!! Milty--rooting for you!!!! I saw that line the second I saw the pic! I am so happy today! Audit was awesome--everything went super great!! love you guys:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi peanut pup :flower::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Despie!!:hi: Omg I am away for a bit an this thread is blowing up---awesome I am so excited!!!:wohoo::yipee:--yay Garnet!!! Milty--rooting for you!!!! I saw that line the second I saw the pic! I am so happy today! Audit was awesome--everything went super great!! love you guys:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Love you too babes ,god u sound so happy ,that makes me happy too :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Does anyone know what it means when there is a + next to someone's name when they are viewing the thread? Just curious :wacko:
> 
> No idea :shrug:Click to expand...

I wondered the same thing...


----------



## Milty

OK hot off the press I took this 3 min ago


Grr my file is too large


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> OK hot off the press I took this 3 min ago
> 
> 
> Grr my file is too large

:cry::cry::dohh::nope:


----------



## Indigo77

Omg! :dohh:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi peanut pup :flower::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Despie!!:hi: Omg I am away for a bit an this thread is blowing up---awesome I am so excited!!!:wohoo::yipee:--yay Garnet!!! Milty--rooting for you!!!! I saw that line the second I saw the pic! I am so happy today! Audit was awesome--everything went super great!! love you guys:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Love you too babes ,god u sound so happy ,that makes me happy too :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I am feeling soooo happy (and no I am not on anything:haha:) just feel like everything is going to be work out and be OK--I guess I feel that whatever happens it is what it is meant to be and I know I am destined for something special whatever that is :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Milty you are just trying to teach us patience aren't you:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi peanut pup :flower::kiss::hugs:
> 
> Despie!!:hi: Omg I am away for a bit an this thread is blowing up---awesome I am so excited!!!:wohoo::yipee:--yay Garnet!!! Milty--rooting for you!!!! I saw that line the second I saw the pic! I am so happy today! Audit was awesome--everything went super great!! love you guys:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Love you too babes ,god u sound so happy ,that makes me happy too :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am feeling soooo happy (and no I am not on anything:haha:) just feel like everything is going to be work out and be OK--I guess I feel that whatever happens it is what it is meant to be and I know I am destined for something special whatever that is :hugs::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Too right babes I agree u deserve the best too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

crap I have to go take my dd to violin and piano now--be back in 3 hrs:wacko:


----------



## Milty

nooo I feel like I'm gonna pee my pants again because you guys have to tell me what it says!!!!
 



Attached Files:







compressed.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Milty you are just trying to teach us patience aren't you:haha:

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty it's ok to pee your pants just show us the test :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::hug:


----------



## peanutpup

despie you deserve the best!!! when you get your bfp I think you will find me on the moon!! after I've shattered a few windows with my screaming:haha:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty it's ok to pee your pants just show us the test :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::hug:

umm I did do you not see it?


----------



## Indigo77

Can we have a bigger pic?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Milty it's ok to pee your pants just show us the test :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::grr::ninja::ninja::ninja::ninja::hug:
> 
> umm I did do you not see it?Click to expand...

Milty there is a line darling ,u now need to use the frer :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> despie you deserve the best!!! when you get your bfp I think you will find me on the moon!! after I've shattered a few windows with my screaming:haha:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:I will be the same sweetie for you :hugs:


----------



## Milty

arrrhhh:wacko:
 



Attached Files:







better.jpg
File size: 22.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## Milty

ok my pee has been sitting for almost 10 min is it still ok to use?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> ok my pee has been sitting for almost 10 min is it still ok to use?

Yes :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Ok I must admit I might see a line but I was also scared because I expected to be able to see it really well
 



Attached Files:







img_0586.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok I must admit I might see a line but I was also scared because I expected to be able to see it really well

Sorry babes I can't see anything on that one on my iPad :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Do u see colour?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I'm not sure ...I can tell you this I don't normally even see evap lines I just know their there because my DH sees them and thinks its positive...that and of course everyone here talks about them....


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well I'm not sure ...I can tell you this I don't normally even see evap lines I just know their there because my DH sees them and thinks its positive...that and of course everyone here talks about them....

Are you gonna just wait and test tomorrow ,was the test completely dry before u posted it ?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> arrrhhh:wacko:

I see a line.. a light line on my computer. I didn't see anything on the other pregnancy test...:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Ok I must admit I might see a line but I was also scared because I expected to be able to see it really well

I don't see one here but I have to look on my tablet later..:flower:


----------



## Viking15

I see one on the second IC. I am unsure of the Frer. I am going to try and tweak it.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Just got back in!

I see a line on the IC does it look pink IRL? I don't see a line on the FRER but the IC is 10miu and the FRER are 12.5miu so you could have a :bfp: on the IC and :bfn: on FRER.

Fx you get a better line in the morning sweetie :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

umm I doubt it...I posted it really fast...I just waited for the pink line to get all the way pink

I will post a pic of all three to compare


----------



## Viking15

The pic of the FRER was so small I had a hard time seeing anything while tweaking. :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> umm I doubt it...I posted it really fast...I just waited for the pink line to get all the way pink
> 
> I will post a pic of all three to compare

Thanks babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

ohhh my gosh I'm regretting testing I didn't expect anything so I didn't think anything about it....
 



Attached Files:







all three.jpg
File size: 17.9 KB
Views: 20


----------



## Viking15

Don't regret it! Just gather up your courage for tomorrow. :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Don't regret it it's all fine :hugs::hugs:
I see lines on the ICs not sure about the FRER I see "something" but I don't think it's a line.
POAS again in the morning and hopefully you'll get a better line
FX for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Milty don't regret it sweetie ,tomorrow's another day ,:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

well I don't want to tell DH on a maybe and I can't believe you guys see lines...

also I don't want to get my hopes up because my chart pretty much sucks this month...


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't see anything because I am on my phone :dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> ohhh my gosh I'm regretting testing I didn't expect anything so I didn't think anything about it....

I'm on my tablet. I can see a line in the middle one. Not clear on the other ones.:flower:


----------



## Milty

What does this mean? If I might possible have one line?

Sorry I'm such a pain...


----------



## LLbean

crap I can't see it on the FR test..too far?


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> arrrhhh:wacko:

I see it there still


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


Milty, I am not sure about the FR...next time, could you please take the pic of the test intact, it's much easier to see that way. I do see lines on the ICs.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

This pic was before a bit before it completely dried
 



Attached Files:







img_0586.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 9


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't know...one minute, I think I see something, then I look again, and it might be the antibody strip.:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Oh and Garnet I told you 4.5 rounded up to 5 :happydance:


----------



## Milty

So I already know IC are not that reliable so I'm not getting my hopes up anymore than they already are...but I think I will test again tomorrow just in case : )


----------



## dachsundmom

You have to test tomorrow!:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, did your x-hairs go dotted when you put the EWCM in after OV or have they been dotted the whole time?


----------



## Milty

Oh they just went dotted today...

TMI but I usually don't put it in but the day before AF I get some ewcm but today was unreal...More than I can ever ever remember having so I went ahead and recorded it...


----------



## dachsundmom

It's definitely an odd duck, this chart of yours.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I know it sucks huh...thats why I wasn't even gonna test...I mean my charts are usually much better than this..


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, it clearly shows OV, it's just all over the place.:wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> What does this mean? If I might possible have one line?
> 
> Sorry I'm such a pain...

Are u talking to me. Of the three samples u provided there is a line on the middle test. I guess you guys call it an IC.:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Darn on my cell so I can't see the new pic. Will give my input when I get home


----------



## LLbean

Milty I think it means you have to test again in the morning :haha:


----------



## Milty

Yup I plan on it


----------



## Desperado167

Milty for today :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well another weird dream last night ,I was breast feeding my baby .he was tiny like a doll and a different race than me but was the most beautiful baby in the world ,he was wearing a blue all in one suit with ducks on it :cloud9:Omg I think I have lost it ,also the last two nights I have had an orgasm in my sleep just dreaming random stuff not sex ,So no its not a good thing .this happened to me wen I had my last loss :shrug:It's weird as I will now have really bad af type cramps in my tummy all day ,prob a stupid question but I need to ask it ,could my body be rejecting any chance of a pregnancy could this be the reason that this happens :shrug:I really don't know ,just tested as well ,looks like another bfn :nope:,on happier news my beautiful neice is coming to stay over :happydance::happydance:Good luck today for all our testers ,massive hugs for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning despie :hugs: for bfn.. This morn..:hugs:Sounds like a vivid dream. I can never see the lights on those tests I think they would light up and have flashing arrows.. 
Have you got Olivia grace and her happy smiles all day??

Congrats to garnet:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning despie :hugs: for bfn.. This morn..:hugs:Sounds like a vivid dream. I can never see the lights on those tests I think they would light up and have flashing arrows..
> Have you got Olivia grace and her happy smiles all day??
> 
> Congrats to garnet:happydance:

Yep she's coming over this afternoon ,sleeping over ,then staying till tomorrow lunch time :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning all well a snow white BFN for me and I'm 13dpo so I guess I can have a few cocktails with the girls tonight!

Milty- good luck for POAS keeping everything crossed for you.

Despie- I don't think the dreams would stop any chances of implantation and pregnancy sweetie I think we just have odd dreams with Os every now & then. I still think your chart looks good so I'm hopeful for you this month sweetie.

Garnet I hope you got some sleep after all of yesterday's excitement- I'm so happy for you & I thinking being scared shitless is perfectly normal after what you've been through.

Happy Saturday ladies, I'm off to the pet shop to get some stuff for our puppy Baxter then DS has footy then out with the girls

Will check in later to see how Milty gets on

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki good morning beautiful and sorry for the bfn :growlmad:,your day sounds fun filled as usual ,have a great time with your girls ,I love going to the pet shop but akways want to bring something home with me :dohh:Some pics would be lovely of Baxter please :thumbup: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning despie :hugs: for bfn.. This morn..:hugs:Sounds like a vivid dream. I can never see the lights on those tests I think they would light up and have flashing arrows..
> Have you got Olivia grace and her happy smiles all day??
> 
> Congrats to garnet:happydance:

Morning gorgeous ,forgot to ask how's your little girl keeping ?are u gonna start temping ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

All night with Olivia grace will be lovely. DD ear is better although still getting up at night she's trying to stop Me going to work hiding my clothes as well.

Not temped this cycle didnt arrive early cd, but am now on the cock:haha: seems to delayed my o as well. So in hindsight did have time :shrug:Although I can't understand those charts


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> All night with Olivia grace will be lovely. DD ear is better although still getting up at night she's trying to stop Me going to work hiding my clothes as well.
> 
> Not temped this cycle didnt arrive early cd, but am now on the cock:haha: seems to delayed my o as well. So in hindsight did have time :shrug:Although I can't understand those charts

Aw bless her hiding your clothes :haha:Great to hear you are getting some cock :haha::thumbup:,we would help you with the charting if u wanted ,we have a few experts here to help you out :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peacebaby

Hi Despie and everyone :flower::flower:

popping in for a quick catch up, not having our internet just suck :growlmad:

Despie keeping everything crossed for you, I don't know a thing about charts but if Suki says its looking good, yay!

hoping for some good news from you ladies in tww soon!


:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- here's a pic of Baxter he's getting big. He's only got my pink hoody on cos me and DS took him to the park after I'd been to Zumba and I forgot he'd be filthy and would need to get in the car:dohh: So I put him inside my hoody to collect all the mud!!
Take care everyone
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







Baxter hoody.jpg
File size: 30.5 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,well another weird dream last night ,I was breast feeding my baby .he was tiny like a doll and a different race than me but was the most beautiful baby in the world ,he was wearing a blue all in one suit with ducks on it :cloud9:Omg I think I have lost it ,also the last two nights I have had an orgasm in my sleep just dreaming random stuff not sex ,So no its not a good thing .this happened to me wen I had my last loss :shrug:It's weird as I will now have really bad af type cramps in my tummy all day ,prob a stupid question but I need to ask it ,could my body be rejecting any chance of a pregnancy could this be the reason that this happens :shrug:I really don't know ,just tested as well ,looks like another bfn :nope:,on happier news my beautiful neice is coming to stay over :happydance::happydance:Good luck today for all our testers ,massive hugs for everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hope you have a wonderful day with your neice. I've never heard of you body rejecting by cramps :shrug::shrug:. I would not even know how you would stop it. Sorry about your BFN. You have lost alot of weight and getting healthier I think is you best bet. I know withyor health kick, you be encourage me too eat healthier and exercise. Have you thought of doing just a small amount of Soy like just one pill cause you body might not need so much Soy. It has worked for me three times. Something to think about. Have a good day.


----------



## Desperado167

peacebaby said:


> Hi Despie and everyone :flower::flower:
> 
> popping in for a quick catch up, not having our internet just suck :growlmad:
> 
> Despie keeping everything crossed for you, I don't know a thing about charts but if Suki says its looking good, yay!
> 
> hoping for some good news from you ladies in tww soon!
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi peace :flower::happydance:,hope u are settling in well in your new home :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Morning all well a snow white BFN for me and I'm 13dpo so I guess I can have a few cocktails with the girls tonight!
> 
> Milty- good luck for POAS keeping everything crossed for you.
> 
> Despie- I don't think the dreams would stop any chances of implantation and pregnancy sweetie I think we just have odd dreams with Os every now & then. I still think your chart looks good so I'm hopeful for you this month sweetie.
> 
> Garnet I hope you got some sleep after all of yesterday's excitement- I'm so happy for you & I thinking being scared shitless is perfectly normal after what you've been through.
> 
> Happy Saturday ladies, I'm off to the pet shop to get some stuff for our puppy Baxter then DS has footy then out with the girls
> 
> Will check in later to see how Milty gets on
> 
> Take care
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

 I seem to sleep peacefilly in the first few month. The the other months are a different story. We move from Virginia to Arkansas in June. Eek. That going to be interesting:wacko: Hope you have a good day.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki thanks for the pic ,I love him :cloud9:,garnet ,I need to pick your brain now ,seeing as we are both the same age I think or around the same :thumbup:Wen did u dtd ,how often and wot supplements did you take and how much ,I am gonna try it next cycle :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

This how I've gotten pregnant the three times. I take just a small amount of soy like one or two pills. This time I only used 68mg. Some women only need small amounts of estrogen and if you take too much you can prevent pregnancy because of too much estrogen. I take the Soy at night on days 5-9. We BD only 2-3 days before OV or on day of OV. I use softcups after DTD and put the preseed in the cup. I turned 44 in January. The only thing that is not guaranteed is the viability of the Egg as I have had two MC at 10 weeks and 1 Baby with Trisomy 18. My supplements are the following: Prenatal, Vitamin D, Omega 3, COQ10 {300mg} and finally 25mg of DHEA. I also exersise at least 45 minutes a day and eat more of a Vegitable and fruit based diet. Good luck hope it helps someone else.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> This how I've gotten pregnant the three times. I take just a small amount of soy like one or two pills. This time I only used 68mg. Some women only need small amounts of estrogen and if you take too much you can prevent pregnancy because of too much estrogen. I take the Soy at night on days 5-9. we BD only 2-3 days before OV or on day of OV. I use softcups after DTD and put the preseed in the cup. I turned 44 in January. The only thing that is not guaranteed is the viability of the Egg as I have had two MC at 10 weeks and 1 Baby with Trisomy 18. My supplements are the following: Prenatal, Vitamin D, Omega 3, COQ10 {300mg} and finally 25mg of DHEA. I also exersise at least 45 minutes a day and eat more of a Vegitable and fruit based diet. Good luck hope it helps someone else.

Sorry garnet so u take 68 mg on day 5,6,7,8,and 9 ?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> This how I've gotten pregnant the three times. I take just a small amount of soy like one or two pills. This time I only used 68mg. Some women only need small amounts of estrogen and if you take too much you can prevent pregnancy because of too much estrogen. I take the Soy at night on days 5-9. we BD only 2-3 days before OV or on day of OV. I use softcups after DTD and put the preseed in the cup. I turned 44 in January. The only thing that is not guaranteed is the viability of the Egg as I have had two MC at 10 weeks and 1 Baby with Trisomy 18. My supplements are the following: Prenatal, Vitamin D, Omega 3, COQ10 {300mg} and finally 25mg of DHEA. I also exersise at least 45 minutes a day and eat more of a Vegitable and fruit based diet. Good luck hope it helps someone else.
> 
> Sorry garnet so u take 68 mg on day 5,6,7,8,and 9 ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yes days 5-9, those are the days I was on Clomid so I just stick to that.:happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

T your chart looks good and those could be interesting symptoms :wacko:

G thanks for that info I might do the low dose soy nExt month :thumbup:

Morning peanut Suki and dylis :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> T your chart looks good and those could be interesting symptoms :wacko:
> 
> G thanks for that info I might do the low dose soy nExt month :thumbup:
> 
> Morning peanut Suki and dylis :hugs:

All you can do is try it all you have to lose is you could get pregnant and if it doesn't work for you go on to the next thing.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T your chart looks good and those could be interesting symptoms :wacko:
> 
> G thanks for that info I might do the low dose soy nExt month :thumbup:
> 
> Morning peanut Suki and dylis :hugs:

Bf I am with you ,let's do it together ,I am gonna do the same amount of soy on same days as g ,also starting my smoothies for me and oh ,putting all my supplements in it and cutting out all the crap again which I have mostly gave up anyway ,:shrug:Only three more months till I am 45 and I need to get a bfp before then ,:happydance::happydance::dohh:Let's do this ,we have had such a good run of luck this month :thumbup: ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well sorry ladies I tested and I may see a line but its sooo faint I can't tell

I think I'm out:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well sorry ladies I tested and I may see a line but its sooo faint I can't tell
> 
> I think I'm out:shrug:

Can we see it babes ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm with you T but my main problem this month is being able to dtd which might cut my chances down :haha: I have 2 days where I need to be at my mums to take her to hosp and that is right round O time :dohh: Although if O is as late as this month I might be ok. 

Milty if you can maybe see it then it might be quite obvious :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm with you T but my main problem this month is being able to dtd which might cut my chances down :haha: I have 2 days where I need to be at my mums to take her to hosp and that is right round O time :dohh: Although if O is as late as this month I might be ok.
> 
> Milty if you can maybe see it then it might be quite obvious :haha::hugs:

Fixed it all works out next month ,it must be a terrible strain on you having to travel back and forward at o time :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I took a pick on my phone but I don't know how to upload it and I don't want put it on my PC because I don't want to wake everyone


----------



## Milty

BF does your DH go with you to your moms?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well I took a pick on my phone but I don't know how to upload it and I don't want put it on my PC because I don't want to wake everyone

We can wait babes :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

If anyone else wants to throw in any tips for us long time TTc please feel free .,anything at all ,am doing soy next month plus vits and dhea so far :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok had to get up because my dog was running through the house ...so here it is
 



Attached Files:







04.21.12 FMU.jpg
File size: 29.2 KB
Views: 18


----------



## Milty

Don't feel bad to tell me it's BFN Im ok with it and already know


I think something weird happened to me this month and in just now fixing to O or something


----------



## Desperado167

Milty I can't see anything today ,so sorry babes :nope::shrug::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Milty i don't see anything on this test either sorry sweetie :hugs::hugs:. You're not out till the witch comes
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I think what I might be seeing today is an evap ...I've only seen them once or twice before so it's hard to tell... I might keep this one for reference 

So now to figure out if I'm actually O'ing


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty im on my phone but cant see from here :hugs:



Milty said:


> BF does your DH go with you to your moms?

I don't have a DH milts, my ex volunteers his services at O time so I have sneak away the 70 odd miles to London :dohh: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:dohh:BF I knew that ...sorry I'm losing my mind

These test have me all scrambled... To make it worse DH finds my test from 2 days ago and comes finding me with a sly grin saying are you hiding something from me??? I just looked at him and handed him my new test


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> :dohh:BF I knew that ...sorry I'm losing my mind
> 
> These test have me all scrambled... To make it worse DH finds my test from 2 days ago and comes finding me with a sly grin saying are you hiding something from me??? I just looked at him and handed him my new test

Aww babes that really sucks :( :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Milty,
I don't see a line today. Keep going. I thought AF was starting last Saturday cause I was spotting but guess that didn't happen.


----------



## Garnet

Despite,
Even though I'm pregnant, i 'm still keeping up with eating clean and exersising. Brenda the psychic told me back in January, one of my problems was my eating habits and see told me to cut down on meat and dairy which I have been good about. My big issue is is candy which I'm going to faze out slowly. You really encourage me too. You dropping all those pounds. I'm also afraid of pre clamsia too because that is the number one cause of premature births in older ladies. I still have my one day of freedom though where I might eat a small burger or shake. So get back on the bandwagon and we'll do this together.


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> :hugs:

Good morning :flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despite,
> Even though I'm pregnant, i 'm still keeping up with eating clean and exersising. Brenda the psychic told me back in January, one of my problems was my eating habits and see told me to cut down on meat and dairy which I have been good about. My big issue is is candy which I'm going to faze out slowly. You really encourage me too. You dropping all those pounds. I'm also afraid of pre clamsia too because that is the number one cause of premature births in older ladies. I still have my one day of freedom though where I might eat a small burger or shake. So get back on the bandwagon and we'll do this together.

Thanks garnet ,i def think the healthy eating helps :thumbup:How did your hubby take the news?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Despite,
> Even though I'm pregnant, i 'm still keeping up with eating clean and exersising. Brenda the psychic told me back in January, one of my problems was my eating habits and see told me to cut down on meat and dairy which I have been good about. My big issue is is candy which I'm going to faze out slowly. You really encourage me too. You dropping all those pounds. I'm also afraid of pre clamsia too because that is the number one cause of premature births in older ladies. I still have my one day of freedom though where I might eat a small burger or shake. So get back on the bandwagon and we'll do this together.
> 
> Thanks garnet ,i def think the healthy eating helps :thumbup:How did your hubby take the news?:hugs:Click to expand...

Well he is happy that I'm pregnant but he will be much happier after NT test comes back clear. He took it hard after we lost Taylor. We don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant just carrying it. :cry::cry:


----------



## LLbean

Morning back :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi::sad2::dance::hugs:

I think I covered everything!:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Went for a long walk this morning and it hot and muggy. My son said " My booty is sweaty.' Too funny.


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

Hi!

Booty:haha:

Good luck ladies & congrats G! I hope this one is your ace.


----------



## Butterfly67

That is another one knocked off the sparkly Indi, I feel it is almost a challenge to get my name off there :haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

I am sorry Milty, I don't see anything today :hugs:

BF, your chart is still looking good. Maybe your name will be marked off the sparkly list very soon? 

Garnet, keep up the good work with the diet. I need to get back on the wagon now that I am feeling better. I was not good this morning, but at least I used sugar free syrup on my waffles. :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sugar free syrup lol :wacko::haha:

Not this month thanks Viking, the witch is circling on her broom and she has brought hail. thunder and lightning with her!! :rain:


----------



## Milty

BF how long is your LP?


----------



## Viking15

Butterfly67 said:


> Sugar free syrup lol :wacko::haha:
> 
> Not this month thanks Viking, the witch is circling on her broom and she has brought hail. thunder and lightning with her!! :rain:

I ate waffles with regular syrup earlier this week and felt horrible afterward!!!!! The sugar rush was very unpleasant. We just got a waffle maker... :blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> BF how long is your LP?

14 days normally so AF due tomorrow. I guess if she arrives from now it will be classed as tomorrow anyway, but to make things easier for next month, the later the better. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Well I think you will be good today and maybe tomorrow because you had a temp rise today...I can only see 2 of your charts so it's hard to tell but you don't women don't usually start AF when they have had a temp rise...


----------



## Viking15

BOO for AF!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Well I think you will be good today and maybe tomorrow because you had a temp rise today...I can only see 2 of your charts so it's hard to tell but you don't women don't usually start AF when they have had a temp rise...

Yeah for some reason I do sometimes get a temp rise just before AF and it only drops when AF arrives but I have cramping and mild spotting today so I think tonight or overnight she will turn up :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Forgot how much fun it is :thumbup:Pics coming up :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e8124245.jpg


----------



## Dylis

She looks like she's enjoying herself,


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> She looks like she's enjoying herself,

She sure is ,likes a lot of attention but :haha:


----------



## Milty

She is so cute...I'm excited as I get my niece & nephew this weekend


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> She is so cute...I'm excited as I get my niece & nephew this weekend

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Dylis

Will she sleep all night??:shrug: I can't remember that part :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Will she sleep all night??:shrug: I can't remember that part :g :sleep:I think I will be ready for my bed tomorrow night :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Girl, 
If you want another baby, you can't send it home:haha::haha::haha:. It is there to stay:winkwink:


----------



## Rashaa

Garnet said:


> Girl,
> If you want another baby, you can't send it home:haha::haha::haha:. It is there to stay:winkwink:

Lol

G, that's when I call in the grand parents but still too cute! Despie. Enjoy the moments :)


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well didn't get to take my temp today ,.hows everyone else today ,any plans ,any news ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
Despie your niece is gorgeous! I too have sleep depravation but mine was self induced! Had a great night out with the girls ended up clubbing till 3.30am so feeling a bit tired today. AF due tomorrow feel like she's on her way- hope she stays away for everyone else.
Off to watch DS at football then hubby and I have 4 hours on our own as kids have a cub/ scout thing- yippee!!
Have a great day ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> Despie your niece is gorgeous! I too have sleep depravation but mine was self induced! Had a great night out with the girls ended up clubbing till 3.30am so feeling a bit tired today. AF due tomorrow feel like she's on her way- hope she stays away for everyone else.
> Off to watch DS at football then hubby and I have 4 hours on our own as kids have a cub/ scout thing- yippee!!
> Have a great day ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

As long as u had fun ,enjoy your time with hubby ,mine has been amazing all week since our bust up ,he can't do enough for us so am making the most of it :haha:Heading to his sisters then out for lunch then visiting my aunt then it's time to pick my dd up from camp ,:happydance:Can't wait to see her :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning! :hi:

Firstly, Garnet! WOW!!! :yipee::yipee: so backflippin happy for you :cloud9: I knew one of us had to get a BFP this month!! :thumbup: Loving that you're off Indigo's sparkly list too, make sure it stays that way okay!!!

Milty, you doing okay today? Hope the disappointment is easing :hugs:

Suki, get you clubbin til 3:30am, I was pushing out the :sleep: then :haha: glad you had a good time out :flower:

Butterfly, :hugs: I can feel the old witch circling too, have got my trusty tams out the cupboard and ready for use pffft!!!:hugs:

LL, how you doing?

T, your night with Olivia Grace made me chuckle! Can't believe how much she looks like your Bro in that pic. Hope DD had a good time at camp, and glad to hear DH is making it up to you. Have a lovely day out with your family xXx

AFM, not POAS haven't got any but know that AF will be here tomorrow...ah well... for once we've actually not woken up to rain this morning so I've got a few plants to put in my garden so I'm off out for an hour in the sunshine and then I'm doing shepherds pie for supper and snuggling up with my DH on the sofa, have a good day everyone! :flower::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Morning! :hi:
> 
> Firstly, Garnet! WOW!!! :yipee::yipee: so backflippin happy for you :cloud9: I knew one of us had to get a BFP this month!! :thumbup: Loving that you're off Indigo's sparkly list too, make sure it stays that way okay!!!
> 
> Milty, you doing okay today? Hope the disappointment is easing :hugs:
> 
> Suki, get you clubbin til 3:30am, I was pushing out the :sleep: then :haha: glad you had a good time out :flower:
> 
> Butterfly, :hugs: I can feel the old witch circling too, have got my trusty tams out the cupboard and ready for use pffft!!!:hugs:
> 
> LL, how you doing?
> 
> T, your night with Olivia Grace made me chuckle! Can't believe how much she looks like your Bro in that pic. Hope DD had a good time at camp, and glad to hear DH is making it up to you. Have a lovely day out with your family xXx
> 
> AFM, not POAS haven't got any but know that AF will be here tomorrow...ah well... for once we've actually not woken up to rain this morning so I've got a few plants to put in my garden so I'm off out for an hour in the sunshine and then I'm doing shepherds pie for supper and snuggling up with my DH on the sofa, have a good day everyone! :flower::hugs::kiss:

Thank you, you seem happy this morning. Have a wonderful day.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies :hi:

You know what the odd thing is that on Indi's sparkly, 5 of us are in very similar places in our cycle (not sure where Keeks is :cry:) so maybe we are all synching together :haha: Now we just need to synch BFPs :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

:wacko:Good morning everyone 
It is pouring rain but we need it desperately. We haven't had rain in ages. One thing I learned last night is that pregnant women should not watch "Legends of the Fall" . I was crying like a baby and husband thought I was :wacko::wacko::wacko::cry:. Oh well we need a good cry. Despite, glad u had a wonderful day and night last with your neice. Have nice day ladies.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I feel much better today...before I picked up my niece and nephew I went shopping!!! Retail Therapy :happydance: I got 3 really cute sundresses....the pic of them do not do them justice...also my test pic from this morning for you guys!!
 



Attached Files:







retail.jpg
File size: 63 KB
Views: 10









4.22.12 FMU.jpg
File size: 19.5 KB
Views: 22


----------



## LLbean

Milty I hate to torture but I still see that darn line! not sure about ICs and all so ...I hope it is!

BF we are back on the same schedule I see LOL

Despie your niece, what can I say :hugs: soo cute!

HI EVERYONE


----------



## Milty

OK LL your not torturing me cause now I see it too...I just didn't want to say anything until somebody else saw it...I don't really trust myself


----------



## Milty

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> You know what the odd thing is that on Indi's sparkly, 5 of us are in very similar places in our cycle (not sure where Keeks is :cry:) so maybe we are all synching together :haha: Now we just need to synch BFPs :happydance:

I've heard when women live together or are very close their cycles will align!


----------



## Garnet

Milty
I see a line but it is far the left of the stick. I don't know if that is it cause I've never used those type of sticks.. Love you sun dresses.


----------



## Milty

Oh Garnet that one does not count if your looking where I think...it's about the middle of the stick..thats just where the end of the dipping part meets up with the test part..


----------



## LLbean

Garnet...here you go...Milty's test
 



Attached Files:







4.22.12 FMU.jpg
File size: 39.2 KB
Views: 15


----------



## Desperado167

Bf and llbean sorry for cd1 :hugs::hugs:Milty love your dresses ,hi garnet and jax ,my neice has just left :cry:Exhausted and now have baths school uniforms and dinner to do :sleep::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I see it too... 
Despie, I hope you can go to bed early tonight! :hugs: for CD1, but I guess it's better the witch lands than waiting and being tortured? I'm getting ready to go to work... BLAH!


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet...here you go...Milty's test

Yes on my tablet, I see a line.:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Milty

OK question If I were actually PG shouldn't it be getting darker?


I know sounds stupid since I've been pg with my son but I didn't test until I was like 7 or 7.5 weeks


----------



## Viking15

I can't tell if it is an evap or not. You are 13 DPO, so I would think you'd see a definitive line on a FRER by now. However I did my FRERs at 11DPO and there was a definitive line. I guess it depends on when your blast implants?


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/bf47dd95.jpg

Ummm......M, first of all, I think you're actually 10 dpo, not 12 dpo.

Secondly, I *definitely see a damned line!*

Also, you are using Wondfos. They are quite accurate and picked up my line before the damned FRERs!!!!

So please excuse my while I get excited....:haha:

:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:
:wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## LLbean

LOL I said DAMN line because I don't want to torture her, but I do want it to be a HAPPY line hehehe


----------



## Milty

well I'm actually only 12DPO but it changes a mid day on FF...either way I agree with what you said...


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> LOL I said DAMN line because I don't want to torture her, but I do want it to be a HAPPY line hehehe

I have been seeing the damn lines for a few days now lol


----------



## Milty

OK how do I miss all your post in between...


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4bbc5644.jpg


----------



## Milty

OMG Despi....you minx..


OK today is the first day I really see lines and I don't know what to think...


----------



## Indigo77

T....:rofl:


----------



## Indigo77

M, you're coming off my list. :winkwink:

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/6a9d028a.jpg


----------



## Milty

Huh what are you sure...I'm not sure yet


----------



## Indigo77

I'm sure. No amount of manipulation can make a line appear on a photo. Manipulation with my software can only highlight what is already there. 

Congratulations! :hugs:

You've been booted from the list. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm sure. No amount of manipulation can make a line appear on a photo. Manipulation with my software can only highlight what is already there.
> 
> Congratulations! :hugs:
> 
> You've been booted from the list. :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Oh my your serious...

how am I gonna tell my DH


----------



## Desperado167

Hi munchy ,come join us :flower:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Oh my your serious...
> 
> how am I gonna tell my DH

Place a bun in the oven & tell him his dinner is in the oven. :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm not gonna say anything yet for two reasons...

I'm in shock my self and I'm not sure I believe it...infact one thing I'm sure of is I don't believe it....

second unless I have a full blown positive test I'm sure he wont believe it...


If I get one of those test...then I have to figure out a way to tell him without giving him a heart attack...

on a side note...Indi you want me to bake some bread?


----------



## Indigo77

buy it, silly....:haha:

My hubby didn't believe me bcuz I used the cheap Wondfo tests. 
He bought a bunch of expensive FRERs on his way home from work.
Later, he said he'd never doubt my 'cheap little pee testers' again.


----------



## Milty

Garnet what did you do to tell DH?


p.s. I still feel weird and I'm pretending this conversation is about someone else..


----------



## Indigo77

It sinks in slooooooooooowly.....


----------



## Milty

well I just calculated and if this is real then I'm on track for a BFP once every 8 years...:dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Milty get a FRER!


----------



## Milty

I might go to the store and get one tonight but right now I'm running after at 6,7 and 8 year old...hehe it's fun!

plus yesterdays wasn't so hot...I feel like I should wait..


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance: milty


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Garnet what did you do to tell DH?
> 
> 
> p.s. I still feel weird and I'm pretending this conversation is about someone else..

 Well Mility, this is 4th time in 3 years. 2 MC at 10 Weeks and a D&E at 17.5 days cause my son had Trisomy 18:cry::cry::cry: in December a week before Christmas so my husband is a little more guarded and until the NT test is clear for a healthy baby then he might get on the happy train. I just told him and he just said I was wondering when you were going to do the test. The both of us are apprehensive but hopeful. If this doesn.,t work out then we are done cause for myself I don't want to keep going.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet it WILL work out


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::happydance::happydance::cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Garnet I'm praying it will work out...


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Garnet I'm praying it will work out...

Thank you:flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet it WILL work out

Will work for you too Liz, just have faith.:flower::flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

^^^WSS


----------



## LLbean

I have faith!


----------



## Milty

Ok it's been about 3.5 hours since I sent the kiddos home and now I feel like having a freak out moment...I have a long list of things I want to say or vent about, questions and things I'm really scared about but...

I love you guys so much and I don't want to bug you ...I already feel like I have so much ...and why is everyone else so calm when they find out

And dammit FF just gave me a 81 for my score and my chart sucks...I have over 12 cycles in that thing including triphastic charts and I have never had above an 70

if I shouldn't do this in your thread Despi just tell me or if I'm bugging anyone for being so needed...


----------



## LLbean

Milty I can not speak for Despie and her thread but I assure you that you are not bothering me one bit. We are all in this together and here to help and support one another. Or at least that is what I believe is the purpose of forums like this. 

We have grown to love and root for one another and I for one intend to continue to do so. I do believe I saw a line on your tests from the get go and I continue to pray it is truly there and that you have a sticky bean to show for it :)


----------



## Milty

Thanks LL!!

I just finally had a break and sat down and thought oh I will toy with the idea...could I really be...then went to FF and saw that 81 and just died of shock...

I'm really want to be excited and I even want to think of some cool way to tell DH but then I start crying and getting scared (I don't cry by the way)...I'm not scared that the bean wont stick but of the idea of getting excited and being let down...

part of my sudden freak out is the following:

1. I have not even held a baby in 5 years
2. I have nothing for a baby because I was upset 6 years ago and gave it all away...yes everything except a couple blankets and 1st type outfits
3. Although I have really wanted a baby I didn't expect to actually get one
4. I have not prepared at all
5. How soon till I'm sure
6. I just spent $$ on new dresses...
7. Oh crap just bought a bridesmaid dress for a wedding I'm supposed to be in in Sept. How do I tell her....
8. Hmm can I get a refund on the dress??
9. How soon till I'm sure (yes again)
10. How can I tell DH and can I wait till I'm sure...
11. How can I keep DH from seeing me cry
12. How soon till I'm sure.....
13. How is it everyone else stays so sane!:wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG! It's too bad you can't have a scotch...:haha:

You can buy everything & prepare gradually. 
You have 9 months to get ready. 

It will sink in slowly and gradually....and that's ok & perfectly normal. 
The darker the line gets, the more you will believe it.


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh I love you guys....

now I'm gonna go cry...


----------



## LLbean

Well my husband's cousin did not even know she was pregnant and delivered a perfect baby girl so talk about not being prepared! And she is single and early 20s so zero experience. The baby is now a year old and they are all fine. She did it so I have no doubt you can handle it much better hehehehe

About the dress and stuff I'd say wait and see. You may not show much even so no sense in panicking so soon. Take it day by day. I am sure a dress can be altered if needed.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty ,please try not to worry everything will work out ,small steps ,and no I am not bothered at all about you posting here :wacko:Why would I be silly :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- everything will be fine..trust me:thumbup: you can get everything as you go and I had a big blubber with DH and I had a nother when I told DD and then another when I told DS but to his credit he didn't run screamig when I was blubbering. Being a 14 boy I was impressed:haha::haha: I haven't held a baby since DS so your not alone..please feel free to visit my journal, I would love someone to worry with:hugs::hugs:

As Liz said we're all in this together so you'll never bug anyone with worries or questions

Hi Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry for hijacking but I do keep saying I'll pop in for a visit:coffee: so here I am:haha::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Garnet- saw your test on Facebook :hugs: CONGRATS!!!! this will be your sticky bean :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,terrible rainy day today a ,hope everyone is ok ,didn't test this morning so will maybe leave it till Wednesday as I hate wasting all my tests ,will use a frer on Wednesday and if it's negative I won't test again as I will be 13 dpo by then ,have a great day ladies ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Milty- everything will be fine..trust me:thumbup: you can get everything as you go and I had a big blubber with DH and I had a nother when I told DD and then another when I told DS but to his credit he didn't run screamig when I was blubbering. Being a 14 boy I was impressed:haha::haha: I haven't held a baby since DS so your not alone..please feel free to visit my journal, I would love someone to worry with:hugs::hugs:
> 
> As Liz said we're all in this together so you'll never bug anyone with worries or questions
> 
> Hi Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs: sorry for hijacking but I do keep saying I'll pop in for a visit:coffee: so here I am:haha::haha:

Crystal :happydance::happydance::happydance:About bloody time :growlmad::haha:Great to see you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Hope you're all okay. Just a quickie cos have to take kids to school.

Milty-I'm on tenderhooks, praying you get a better line today. None of the stuff you have listed matters sweetie you will be fab + fine with another baby :hugs::hugs:

Despie- still loving the chart, hoping you get a BFP in the next few dadys sweetie :hugs::hugs:

LL- sorry AF came :hugs::hugs:. She's coming for me today :growlmad:

Crystal, Indigo, Viking + Garnet- hope you and your beanies are well 

For Despie + Milty

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Milty yes you will be fine. You have done this before and you can do it again. Take one day at a time. Crying is normal, it's the hormones :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Milty yes you will be fine. You have done this before and you can do it again. Take one day at a time. Crying is normal, it's the hormones :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Bf no af yet ?:hugs::hugs:,hope u are ok babes ,xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi t :hi: thought AF had arrived yesterday but was just spotting. She will. E here today though :growlmad: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning bf and suki ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty :hugs: have to say I would feel exactly the same as you if this ever happens to me and I've never had a kid before so I'll be even worse :wacko: watch out everyone! You know we're always here for you no matter what :hugs::hugs:

T, c'mon give us another BFP girl :thumbup::happydance:

Butterfly, what's 'E'??? Or maybe I shouldn't ask!! :argh:

Suki, Crystal, LL, Indigo :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Goldie come join us lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Desperado167 said:


> Goldie come join us lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


LOL,Desperado..I love reading about you all,it's like a good old book..
Love to see how you are all getting on.:hugs:

Don't like to post on here as it's all your wee thread.
Would just like to say big congratulations to Garnet and hoping Milty gets a frer to confirm for def,I also saw the line from the first pictures she put up..:thumbup:

Fingers and toes all crossed for the rest of you ladies..:dust:


----------



## Jax41

So has the weight loss going T? I lost a half on Saturday :dohh: Have spent 4 weeks losing 2 and a half pounds :growlmad: so am tracking now and determined to shift ths half stone before jubliee weekend :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> So has the weight loss going T? I lost a half on Saturday :dohh: Have spent 4 weeks losing 2 and a half pounds :growlmad: so am tracking now and determined to shift ths half stone before jubliee weekend :happydance:

That is good:thumbup:. Every little pound is a victory at our age cause our metabolism slows down.:thumbup::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

goldie66 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Goldie come join us lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> LOL,Desperado..I love reading about you all,it's like a good old book..
> Love to see how you are all getting on.:hugs:
> 
> Don't like to post on here as it's all your wee thread.
> Would just like to say big congratulations to Garnet and hoping Milty gets a frer to confirm for def,I also saw the line from the first pictures she put up..:thumbup:
> 
> Fingers and toes all crossed for the rest of you ladies..:dust:Click to expand...

It's everyone's thread lovely and you are more than welcome ,we have all sorts on this thread and we are all a lovely mix :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, add 6 years to your time span and I have said the same things you just did. I also own no baby stuff and I will do you one better, I dropped out of a wedding two years ago, in case I got pregnant.:blush:

As far as buying the dresses, you can still wear them for awhile, the money you spent on those dresses, most likely will not make a dent in your baby budget, and, I promise you they will still look good on you next year!:hugs:



Everyone else, good morning!:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn thumbs on the phone Jax :haha:

Hi Goldie, Hi B, hi Garnet :hi:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn thumbs on the phone Jax :haha:
> 
> Hi Goldie, Hi B, hi Garnet :hi:

Hi BF., 
Good luck this coming cycle.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks Garnet, I'm ready to go for it again :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Well ladies I feel much better this morning and I'm a lot less emotional...

however I did take two test this morning a IC and clear blue digi...

I can see a line on the IC but the digi came back not pregnant...Sorry!:shrug:
I don't think I will test again until Wed. which would make me late...


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well ladies I feel much better this morning and I'm a lot less emotional...
> 
> however I did take two test this morning a IC and clear blue digi...
> 
> I can see a line on the IC but the digi came back not pregnant...Sorry!:shrug:
> I don't think I will test again until Wed. which would make me late...

Can we see the ic :blush:


----------



## Milty

Sure it honestly makes me more confused because I can see it's line and today I can tell it's pink
 



Attached Files:







04.23.12 FMU.jpg
File size: 20 KB
Views: 16


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Sure it honestly makes me more confused because I can see it's line and today I can tell it's pink

Me too I can see it too :thumbup:Keep smiling :kiss::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can see the line on the IC...I didn't do a digi until almost a week after my first positive IC, so IDK their sensitivity.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

does it appear as though the line is getting darker to you guys?


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, did you buy and FRs or just the digis?


----------



## Milty

I didn't listen I just bought the digi's...they were on sale for $7 ....now I regret it


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Milty. This is my first baby and I don't have anything but my friends and my sister are hooking me up with so much free stuff! I already have a crib to use and a stroller for the infant seat and a little hammock like thing. I don't even really know what it's used for! My friend lives in a cramped apt and has been holding onto this stuff for me. My sister, I'm not sure why she kept all of her stuff, but I'm not upset with her about it. My dad is going to drive up to visit her I'm Ohio this summer and bring me back what I want. So you may be able to get stuff from friends and family? I see the line on your IC. Don't freak out. You will be fine. I know you have been trying for quite a while so I am sure it is a shock! I am hoping and praying your line gets darker. We are here with you all the way.


----------



## sukisam

Milty- I see the line FX it will get darker over the next few days.:hugs::hugs:
Don't worry about the digis they are 50miu and the ICs are 10miu so the digi will take a while :hugs: to show sweetie
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> I didn't listen I just bought the digi's...they were on sale for $7 ....now I regret it

Well, the ICs took forever to darken and I didn't believe mine until I saw the FR. I know for Indigo, the ICs looked great from the breginning.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Thank you guys I really appreciate it


----------



## dachsundmom

When is AF due?


----------



## Desperado167

For me ?:kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Sorry, at work and didn't clarify...you and Milty.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Sorry, at work and didn't clarify...you and Milty.:hugs:

I think Thursday or Friday for me :thumbup:But then again it will prob be early ,:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well if I continue with my new long LP of 14days I would be due for AF on Wed.

My old LP of 12days would have me due for AF today but I can tell you I have no signs of AF coming today


----------



## Viking15

Stay away aunt flo!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

I can positively say mine is not coming today or tomorrow for sure ...Wed I will know more by late today...

The only AF sign I have is tender breast


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

digis are good but yeah too early for those

FXd!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Ok, got a really good signs this morning I'm pregnant. I have a multitude of zits all over and had to put on zit cream like a teenager. Also hot flashes from heck and feeling dizzy in stores. Wow and my sense of smell hasn't kicked in yet. Still have to walk my couple of miles this afternoon. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.


----------



## Milty

Yeah Garnet that is good...well not that you have zits but good pg indicator:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> Ok, got a really good signs this morning I'm pregnant. I have a multitude of zits all over and had to put on zit cream like a teenager. Also hot flashes from heck and feeling dizzy in stores. Wow and my sense of smell hasn't kicked in yet. Still have to walk my couple of miles this afternoon. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.

congrats!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
question: what cream are you putting on? is it safe?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :hi:

Good morning ,sorry I missed you ,making dinner for the hungry family ,pasta tonight ,then bath time and bed ,hubby leaves tomorrow morning for two nights ,a few days ago I was happy about it now I am gonna miss him :haha:But I do get the whole bed to myself :) :happydance::happydance:Hows you ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My 13 year old has just told me I am the best mom in the world :thumbup:Remind me of that next week wen her period comes and she is sulky hormonal and screaming at me :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh I had never thought about but all you guys teen daughters have AF

Oh wow :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Ok, got a really good signs this morning I'm pregnant. I have a multitude of zits all over and had to put on zit cream like a teenager. Also hot flashes from heck and feeling dizzy in stores. Wow and my sense of smell hasn't kicked in yet. Still have to walk my couple of miles this afternoon. Hope everyone is having a good day so far.
> 
> congrats!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> question: what cream are you putting on? is it safe?Click to expand...

I guess so I've used it with all my kids. Mary Kay zit stuff.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Hi garnet :flower::hugs::hugs:

Hey. Despie:flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh my gosh I had never thought about but all you guys teen daughters have AF
> 
> Oh wow :hugs:

Yep fun times :nope:ESP wen we both get af at the same time :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies am leaving you early tonight ,have a case to pack for my oh and kids to bath ,also need an early night so talk tomorrow,love to everyone :kiss::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

love back at cha Despie :D


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet, I am an MK gal also. Love their stuff!:flower: if you already have experience with it, I wouldn't worry either.

Not much new with me. Fund raising went well, we collected over $7,000 dollars and swam 14,025 yards as a team. :thumbup:
DH and I are getting ready for vacation in 3 more weeks \\:D/
TTC: we went to our IVF class yesterday and we have our doctor's apt tomorrow. We should start the process at the end of May when AF shows up.[-o&lt;


----------



## Milty

The thought or idea of that has never occurred to me...my mom was older so I never had that ...

You guys are that much stronger in my eyes now


----------



## peanutpup

Milty said:


> Oh my gosh I had never thought about but all you guys teen daughters have AF
> 
> Oh wow :hugs:

Hi Milty! My dd is 12 and she just got her 1st period last month 3 days before mine:dohh:--it was not very pretty in our house(the hormonal craziness was unreal) :wacko: my dd was totally devasted but thankfully she has gotten over it:thumbup:

fx'd for darker tests:dust::dust: if (ahem I mean when) I get my bfp I will be exactly like you so I will be using you as a resource :winkwink:
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Despie:hugs::kiss::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Milty

Night Despi


----------



## peanutpup

Sorry Jax and LL--stupid witch:hugs::hugs: bf I don't think she got you yet?:shrug: hope not but if I missed it posted somewhere..sorry:hugs::hugs:

Hi Everyone :hi: sorry I would list names but don't want to miss anyone cause you all mean a lot:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Not much going on with me--just :coffee: to test next tues if SHE doesn't show


----------



## LLbean

BF I thought we were in sync but I guess I beat you by a day after all LOL


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet, I am an MK gal also. Love their stuff!:flower: if you already have experience with it, I wouldn't worry either.
> 
> Not much new with me. Fund raising went well, we collected over $7,000 dollars and swam 14,025 yards as a team. :thumbup:
> DH and I are getting ready for vacation in 3 more weeks \\:D/
> TTC: we went to our IVF class yesterday and we have our doctor's apt tomorrow. We should start the process at the end of May when AF shows up.[-o&lt;

How exciting. Hopefully you will have your little one:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Well I barely made it through by walk so had to cut it down to 2 miles. I guess it helps if the road isn't blurry. I felt dizzy but I knew I had to make it home. Someone keeps turning up the heat to 80-90's then back to the 60's. This weather is crazy. I'm freezing this afternoon and had heat flashes this morning. My hubby goes out of town on Wednesday. he is headed back to DC til Sunday. I was suppose to OV that day so he had to hurry home, guess that isn't a priority now.


----------



## crystal443

Wanbamom- ooohhhh exciting, can't wait for your cycle to get started :hugs::hugs:

Milty- my DD and I are usually a few days apart for AF :wacko: its just regular stuff now but in the beggining it was weird:thumbup: I could def see the line on your test and I'm not usually good at spotting lines :hugs: HCG doubles every two days as well so it might take a few days to see a difference on your test :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet you have to take it easy then. It's cold here too, in the 50s!


----------



## Rashaa

Milty said:


> Oh my gosh I had never thought about but all you guys teen daughters have AF
> 
> Oh wow :hugs:

My daughter, like me started her cycle young...between 10 and 11.....we have our hormonal times lol.


----------



## LLbean

I was 13 I believe when I started lol


----------



## Garnet

Yes I remember the hormonal beast that was my daughter one a month. It was a hard time.


----------



## Milty

Oh I was 13 too but my mom was 52 by then...I don't know for sure but I don't think she had periods anymore...


----------



## dachsundmom

S started one day after her 12th bday...fun times.:wacko:


----------



## crystal443

I got mine a week after my 10th birthday and DD got hers when she was 11 :wacko: my grandmother was 9 when she got her first AF


----------



## dachsundmom

I was not prepared for it at all, but luckily S was very calm about it...me, on the other hand...:sick::blush::haha:


----------



## Milty

I think I waited 3 months before I told my mom...


----------



## LLbean

I did not want to tell my mom because I knew she would try to keep me out of the pool when it was happening LOL...I started sneaking tampons right away...until she busted me HAHAHA


----------



## dachsundmom

IDK how I could have gotten away with not telling my mother...she was very smothering.:wacko:


----------



## Milty

well I had two other sisters at home at the time so it wasn't that hard to hide...


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> well I had two other sisters at home at the time so it wasn't that hard to hide...

Oh, being able to deflect the blame would have definitely helped!:haha:


----------



## crystal443

I don't remember if I told my mother to be honest, I think I just used her pads and she saw the wrapper in waste basket :shrug: DD thought she had an infection and needed to go to the doctor:dohh: I could have cried when DD got hers though:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet, I am an MK gal also. Love their stuff!:flower: if you already have experience with it, I wouldn't worry either.
> 
> Not much new with me. Fund raising went well, we collected over $7,000 dollars and swam 14,025 yards as a team. :thumbup:
> DH and I are getting ready for vacation in 3 more weeks \\:D/
> TTC: we went to our IVF class yesterday and we have our doctor's apt tomorrow. We should start the process at the end of May when AF shows up.[-o&lt;

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Great news all round then :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

My poor dd took her period wen she was ten :wacko:I was devastated as I was 14 and i thoughtvshecwould be the same :wacko:she was as cool as a Cucumber about it and put me to shame :nope: ,I remember thinking omg my little girl is turning into a woman :nope:I really found it hard to cope with ,Now I also have my other two daughters to look forward to :thumbup:Christ its gonna be a crazy house wen the four of us have af together :haha:Paul may move into the shed :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,hubby going away this morning,It's only for a few days buts it's all rush rush rush ,did my walk yesterday and woke during the night with an agonising sharp pain and cramp in my calf ,it was so sore wen I stretched my leg out :wacko:So I also had a temp dip :growlmad:.going to get some DVDs for me and the girls tonight and popcorn and my ds has his friend coming round so I am not cooking dinner ,it's pizza popcorn and lemonade :happydance::happydance::happydance:Then an early night I think :thumbup:How's everyone else doing ?Happy Tuesday :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning:hi: hope you daughter enjoyed camp. And with OH away you get to have the whole bed and duvet..what DVD s are you getting


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:hi: hope you daughter enjoyed camp. And with OH away you get to have the whole bed and duvet..what DVD s are you getting

She had a Great time :thumbup:Well my eldest wants a scary one my youngest wants Barbie and the other one doesn't mind so I guess we will be in the shop for a while :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you have a lovely evening lined up T :thumbup: Sorry about the temp drop :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Everyone okay here today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I watched 'Water for Elephant's' last night, brought a lil tear to my eye, anyone else seen it?


----------



## Butterfly67

I haven't seen that but it is on my list :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Everyone okay here today? :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I watched 'Water for Elephant's' last night, brought a lil tear to my eye, anyone else seen it?

Yes I watched it. It was a good movie.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning everyone. 
Husband is a grump bump because he has to go away and he the worst procrastinator. He was suppose to shoot a email to the landlord and give our notice to vacate the house last Tuesday. This was not done so at 9:30 at night he tells me he he going to writ the them and he wants me to come down and read it . I was pissed I was already in bed ready to go to bed. I said how hard is it to write a friggin email saying we are vacating by 30th. Phuck I was pissed cause he was suppose to do it last Tuesday. Shoot he can stay at work until 7 pm and do crap but can't do crap here. Anyway it drive me bats. He told me he had all this stuff he has to do but he is playing games on his computer all night. Am I feeling sorry for him no. Sorry for the rant. It is just frustrating.


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, my hubby is the same way. Games and no action. A horrific procrastinator. :hugs: 
Despie, enjoy your time with the kids. I also saw water for elephants. I had read the book as well. Very enjoyable. I'm trying to remember if it wasn't very suitable for kids though:shrug: 
I'm trying to get out of bed to face the day. I've gotten another flying assignment but I just feel beat. I didn't really do all that much yesterday. Today is going to be much harder :( And I'm already tired just looking at it!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hi:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:


----------



## Milty

Well guys right on time late yesterday I started having AF signs...I've also had a temp drop and I expect I will start either late tonight or early in the morning...

Sorry to disappoint but i'm not pg...at least not yet!

Thanks guys for being with me though and listening to my crazy talk!:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Well guys right on time late yesterday I started having AF signs...I've also had a temp drop and I expect I will start either late tonight or early in the morning...
> 
> Sorry to disappoint but i'm not pg...at least not yet!
> 
> Thanks guys for being with me though and listening to my crazy talk!:thumbup:

Darn! You know I thought AF flow was coming too last Saturday. I had cramps and spotting, and didn't feel well. Well it didn.'t happen:shrug::thumbup:


----------



## Milty

I might be more encouraged if I was actually getting a darker line but I'm not...I just think I have some wicked evaps


----------



## Desperado167

Hi guys I'm back ,wot did I miss?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

We get to be cycle buddies again!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> We get to be cycle buddies again!

:cry::nope::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Despie--pizza, popcorn and movies sound awesome:thumbup: 
:hugs::hugs::hugs: hope af stays away


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Despie--pizza, popcorn and movies sound awesome:thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope af stays away

Thanks sweetie ,how's you ?:hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Despie--pizza, popcorn and movies sound awesome:thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope af stays away
> 
> Thanks sweetie ,how's you ?:hugs:Click to expand...

I am good:thumbup: just waiting and waiting--more for af than anything as I think I missed the window this month--only got to bd the day before +opk (Oh was too tired and did not feel good :growlmad: :baby: are more important than how he feels:haha:) and then I o'd the day after +opk so I think I am out but trying to be good just in case--I sooooo want a carmel flavoured coffee from second cup right now-lol

I really hope the witch stays away for you and Milty both:hugs: :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bums Milty! :growlmad:

Peanutpup, I'm on, you're on - WOW! :haha:


----------



## peanutpup

Yay!!Jax we are on at the same time! How are you lovely lady?


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Despie--pizza, popcorn and movies sound awesome:thumbup:
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: hope af stays away
> 
> Thanks sweetie ,how's you ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I am good:thumbup: just waiting and waiting--more for af than anything as I think I missed the window this month--only got to bd the day before +opk (Oh was too tired and did not feel good :growlmad: :baby: are more important than how he feels:haha:) and then I o'd the day after +opk so I think I am out but trying to be good just in case--I sooooo want a carmel flavoured coffee from second cup right now-lol
> 
> I really hope the witch stays away for you and Milty both:hugs: :kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

U are still in babes :thumbup:Go for the coffee ,surely it can't be that bad ,one cup :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Ahh, I'm fine thanks peanut :winkwink: On a NTNP this cycle as I've booked DH's SA over O, has he has some holiday booked.....ah well, at least it will be done - thank God! Then I can find out what's going on in there as everything is a mystery to me :shrug:

Despie's right I'd have the caramel coffee, sounds yum, one can't do much harm surely :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Morning ladies

Milty so sorry about AF... it will happen soon for you though so hang in there

:hi: :wave:


----------



## peanutpup

despie-Jax if you both say I can have a coffee than:thumbup: I will get one on the way to work tom:happydance:

It's ok if I am out this month as then we can all get our BFP's together next month:happydance:

Jax glad you are having a relaxed laid back approach to ttc--awesome dh is going for sa:thumbup: sucks its at O time but you are right at least it will be done and have another item crossed off your list. Hope your dh is behaving himself (I know how frustrating and insensitive they can be :growlmad:)

AFM I have my ultrasound mid June to check how things are and just received paperwork from FS for my appt mid July--unfortunately will be going alone as oh is an **s........you know the story:growlmad: I hope the problem is not with him as I will never know--no sa in our future ever.

Oh well chin up smile and skip forward--life is too short not to enjoy every moment!:thumbup:

luv you guys!
:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Good Morning LL:wave:


----------



## dachsundmom

:coffee: Have the coffee!:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Peanut!

tell your hubby he's a coward for not getting his SA...he must be afraid of hearing something bad hehehe...sorry I'm an instigator :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave:


----------



## peanutpup

dachsundmom said:


> :coffee: Have the coffee!:hugs:

thanks dmom! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I really need one this week--not sure why--normally I can just skip it during tww but this week I am having trouble clearing my head:shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just received a bottle of Chanel coco mademoiselle all wrapped in the post ,my hubby must have bought me it yesterday and got it delivered :cloud9:My favourite perfume at the minute and it's just ran out :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh lovely T :happydance::happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

LLbean said:


> Hi Peanut!
> 
> tell your hubby he's a coward for not getting his SA...he must be afraid of hearing something bad hehehe...sorry I'm an instigator :haha:

LL thats why we love you!:hugs:

yes he would be in denial--but no sa is because he is too afraid to ttc so I am on my own--oh would love another but is too scared due to age and other crap:growlmad: I just can't give up hope so I try to steer bding in the hopes we will get a perfect miracle (as far as he knows we are not trying). I don't like being deceptive but I know he really wants one but is too afraid to *jump* so I will gladly push him:haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just received a bottle of Chanel coco mademoiselle all wrapped in the post ,my hubby must have bought me it yesterday and got it delivered :cloud9:My favourite perfume at the minute and it's just ran out :thumbup::hugs:

:flower::flower::flower:

Glad he is being thoughtful. It is my husband's turn to PMS.:flower::flower


----------



## peanutpup

Despie awesome suprise--I love suprises--my oh is an ogre:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

Peanut then sneak some supplements into his food LOL. Ask Despie, she knows the tricks hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Pp I completely get it babes ,my hubby would rather we weren't Trying so hard and by some sort of miracle we hopefully catch that eggie by pure luck and chance ,I seem to be dtd at the right time every month but still don't catch it thou :haha::growlmad::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Bf, Garnet hope you ladies are doing well today:flower::hugs:

Garnet--tell oh to shove his pms where the sun doesn't shine--your house and personal space is a pms free zone and any pms will not be tolerated from male persons:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Peanut, you know I totally understand where you're coming from with a TTC difficult DH, as if there weren't enough problems already :dohh: Just keep doing what you're doing, that's all you can do, and know that I'm here for you :hugs::hugs: Mind you Liz's suggestion of drugging DH Despie style is good :haha:

I've given into the 'laid back' approach, as I honestly think that something is wrong with either me/DH so I'm very much what's the point at the moment :shrug:, bring on the tests!!!! :thumbup:

This cycle I'm cheerleading from the sides, pom poms at the ready :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hi Bf, Garnet hope you ladies are doing well today:flower::hugs:
> 
> Garnet--tell oh to shove his pms where the sun doesn't shine--your house and personal space is a pms free zone and any pms will not be tolerated from male persons:haha:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. Well AF hasn't come for me yet it was due yesterday but no signs yet- I have done tests and they were defo BFN so think it's just going to be a late one this month. I felt very "periody" a couple of days ago but don't really feel anything now so don't know whats going on there :shrug: 

Milty- sorry if AF is on her way are you definately out this month? :hugs::hugs:

Despie- sorry for the temp drop :hugs::hugs: but yah on the perfume pressie from hubby :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Jax- yah on the agreement for a SA Fx you'll get some answers to help you move forward :hugs::hugs:

Peanut- men really can be twats can't they? They seem to all want the baby bit think it will just "happen" :growlmad:. - my hubby is a bit like that. Hope the FS appt is okay on your own sweetie :hugs::hugs:

LL + BF- hope AF is not too horrible I'm waiting for her to arrive :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- hope you're okay and the news is sinking in :hugs::hugs:

Crystal, Viking, Dylis, Indigo and anyone else I've forgotten :wave:

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Suki : I def feel like AF is coming tomorrow and my test this morning was the same as yesterday ...

My tried and true AF signs are right on schedule


----------



## sukisam

Milty- does that mean you had a line on today's test? 
Fx she stays away for you- big hugs if she comes
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,am I allowed to hold out on a little bit of hope for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh bless you Despie- no I don't think so all my tests are BFN and I'm 16dpo so if I was preggers it would show by now so I think AF is just a bit late
Xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh bless you Despie- no I don't think so all my tests are BFN and I'm 16dpo so if I was preggers it would show by now so I think AF is just a bit late
> Xxxxx

:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

sukisam said:


> Milty- does that mean you had a line on today's test?
> Fx she stays away for you- big hugs if she comes
> Xxxxxxxxx

Just the same kind I had yesterday which at this point I think are really evaps


----------



## Garnet

Well I decided to use Despite ideal and so i made time a big pot of Beans. he will be farting up a storm tomorrow. Hee Hee, I over being Evil .


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well I decided to use Despite ideal and so i made time a big pot of Beans. he will be farting up a storm tomorrow. Hee Hee, I over being Evil .

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

:haha:


Stupid AF. Doesn't she know she's not wanted?


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki, what happened to the rest of your chart? :growlmad::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty and Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs: Dumb witch:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

I feel broken ,:cry::cry::cry:Won't be on much ladies ,feel so fragile today and it's best if I am not around .................:nope::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh babe take care of yourself & we're here for you when you're ready:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Stupid old me thinking there was maybe a chance :nope:Off course my hubby is away and I didn't sleep last night which always makes things worse .:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T it doesn't matter if we get bfn, low temps, whatever, I don't think any of us would deny that we ALWAYS will have that bit of hope there, and rightly, because without hope there is nothing in life. Love you loads hon xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

BF I completely agree with what you said you need hope to keep going. 

Despie sorry AF has hit you hard this month, I think some months are much harder than others. I have found stopping temping has helped cos I don't have a chart to constantly analyse and give me false hope. My chart always " looks good" but still no BFP. Tho AF is two days late which is a bit mean I know she's coming & I know the first day is tough but then normal service for me resumes- hopefully you'll be the same :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty - I hope she stays away for you too :hugs::hugs:

Did another test today BFN just want the bitch/ witch to come so I can get back to normal 

Off to do my food shop & jobs

Take care lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> T it doesn't matter if we get bfn, low temps, whatever, I don't think any of us would deny that we ALWAYS will have that bit of hope there, and rightly, because without hope there is nothing in life. Love you loads hon xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

I second that completely :thumbup: 99.9% of me know's AF will be here but the 0.1% always niggles....:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sumatwsimit

d. i hate to see you feeling down. u take care and go out and do something fun today, and you know where i am if you want to offload. lots of love :hugs:xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Nats!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxx Can you at least stick a ticker on your siggie so that I can keep track hon? :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> I feel broken ,:cry::cry::cry:Won't be on much ladies ,feel so fragile today and it's best if I am not around .................:nope::hugs:

:cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> T it doesn't matter if we get bfn, low temps, whatever, I don't think any of us would deny that we ALWAYS will have that bit of hope there, and rightly, because without hope there is nothing in life. Love you loads hon xxx :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

OK ladies,
It time to pull out the gloves and in the 3 months,we are GOING to see some BFPs. get your Soy or what ever TTC arsenal you have and combat the Witch!


----------



## Milty

I've started spotting and will be full on tonight

You know we have had lots of positives lately


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

For those who need it!


----------



## wana b a mom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie :hugs: damn that stupid witch!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

I just want to send hugs and more hugs to Despie. I am so sorry to see any of us going through a really hard time, and TTC is very heartbreaking sometimes. Despie, a lot of women really care about you here, and you ALWAYS have places to talk, and people to turn to here. Don't ever forget that!

I completely understand taking some time away...you hang in there! We love you to bits!!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I've started spotting and will be full on tonight
> 
> You know we have had lots of positives lately

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie many many hugs sweetheart. It will happen so hang in there. we are all in this together!


----------



## Indigo77

T & M...:hug::hug:


----------



## Jax41

T, :hugs::hugs: I hope tomorrow's better :kiss::flower:


----------



## peanutpup

Despie so sorry for what you are going through:cry::cry: If I lived close I would be over in a heartbeat:hugs: you are not alone, everyone of us ladies are here to support you. We will all get our bfp's this spring-- Luv ya T hope you are taking care of yourself today :hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Milty:hugs: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

T&M-:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
I know you are bummed so I'm sending you blessing for sunshine and happiness today.
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:i:friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach::oneofeach:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Bless you all for your lovely messages ,and for the ladies that also sent me pm's :cloud9:It really meant a lot to wake up to these ,knowing how much u all care and understand :kiss:so thank you so much .,sorry it's such a long post ,love u ladies :kiss:,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: your poor girls, hope they all feel better soon and what's with the teacher does she think you can just do a beam me up scotty :grr:

:hug: xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :awww: your poor girls, hope they all feel better soon and what's with the teacher does she think you can just do a beam me up scotty :grr:
> 
> :hug: xxxx

It took me 25 minutes to get there after her phone call and I had to get a bus so I thought that was quite good ,I think she was just pissed as my dd was sick over her books :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oops :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oops :haha::haha:

She does deserve it thou :growlmad:She's a bitch of a teacher ,I have had to speak to her a few times this year ,how are you feeling sweetie?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I am ok thanks hon but sad for Reb :cry:

Hope you are a little better now the horrible cd1 is over :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I am ok thanks hon but sad for Reb :cry:
> 
> Hope you are a little better now the horrible cd1 is over :hugs::hugs:

I know my heart is broke for her ,it's so unfair :cry:,I haven't actually started bleeding properly yet it was just staining yesterday morning but Its too depressing to go change my chart ,so I will leave it as it is as I am sure she will come in full force soon as my temps are really low and feel very cold .cant explain how I felt the way I did this month but I tried so hard and it's like a kick in the arse isn't it ,I had so many pains and niggles around my ovaries so was holding onto something I don't know wot but once the bleeding starts I will get back into it ,god knows where we find the strength every month Hun to pick ourselves up and carry on :shrug:.I think we are all wonderful amazing women :cloud9:let's hope we all get rewarded soon :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you're all okay, I'm hoping today will be a better day for us all. Well no AF yet I'm now 18dpo all my tests are BFNs so I'm assuming AF is for some strange reason late this month. I hate being in limbo I want a BFP or AF to come so I can get back to normal.

Despie- just laughing at your DD puking on the teachers books :haha::haha:- that's got to be karma right?! There are lots of bugs around this time of year hope your girls get better soon. Glad the cuddle from OH helped last night, hope today is a good one :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay sweetie sorry AF got you I hope it wasn't too tough for you :hugs::hugs:

LL, BF, Rashaa, Peanut, Jax, wanna-b + anyone I've forgotten hope you're all okay ladies :hugs::hugs:

Hi to all our pregnant ladies Garnet, Dmon, Crystal, Viking hope you're all well

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I felt exactly the same this month with all sorts of pains and stuff and then had a meltdown 2 days before AF :blush: However I feel much better now and am determined that I will get a :baby: somehow (ok I maybe won't steal one :haha:)

I hope she comes in full force soon if you know she is coming then you can get on with this next cycle :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

O suki ,I hope u find out soon ,I didn't take any supplements this month and my cycle was really long ,off course it would be so much easier if we could see your chart :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I felt exactly the same this month with all sorts of pains and stuff and then had a meltdown 2 days before AF :blush: However I feel much better now and am determined that I will get a :baby: somehow (ok I maybe won't steal one :haha:)
> 
> I hope she comes in full force soon if you know she is coming then you can get on with this next cycle :hugs::hugs::kiss:

We were very similar then this month babes ,let's hope I get your determination soon :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, Butterfly, :hugs::hugs: You know I've been there too...so feel for both of you this cycle. 

Suki, scare her into submission!!! :haha:

T, OMG that's rough that all your girls are poorly sick, I'm sure a day home with Mum and TLC will make them feel heaps better :flower: We have loads of bugs here at school at the mo, I'm staying firmly in the office and def not venturing out into the corridors!!


----------



## sukisam

Yeah it's bloody typical the one month I decide to stop temping is the one month it would've given me useful information :growlmad::growlmad:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Yeah it's bloody typical the one month I decide to stop temping is the one month it would've given me useful information :growlmad::growlmad:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Do u feel warm ?,wen I was pregnant I got really hot flashes all the time ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jaxxxxxxxxxx :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- no not feeling hot, felt tired and sick yesterday but I get those symptoms pre-AF. If I had symptoms from hormones then I had enough to show on a hpt so I'm pretty sure I'm not pregnant.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Suki, limbo sucks sooo much :hugs: 
Despie, your poor daughter. I remember puking up my Cheerios in the sixth grade all over my shoes in class. Not fun and definitely got teased too. I hope your girls are recovering quickly. Like Jax said, a day in your care and they should be right as rain. 
:hugs: ladies


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Suki, limbo sucks sooo much :hugs:
> Despie, your poor daughter. I remember puking up my Cheerios in the sixth grade all over my shoes in class. Not fun and definitely got teased too. I hope your girls are recovering quickly. Like Jax said, a day in your care and they should be right as rain.
> :hugs: ladies

O god :nope:I actually feel sick too :haha:Don't know if it's cleaning up the sick or having to go meet my mum tomorrow :haha:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: either one of those could do it!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Both! :haha: Hey good excuse to put your mum off :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> :haha: either one of those could do it!!!!

Hey babes ,sorry u are having so much stress ATM :nope:Sorry I wasn't around for you yesterday ,hope u get everything sorted out ,I really do :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So the big fat witch is here in all her glory :growlmad:Guess its cd1 For me ,bring it on ,here comes the soy ,smoothies and sex :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> So the big fat witch is here in all her glory :growlmad:Guess its cd1 For me ,bring it on ,here comes the soy ,smoothies and sex :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:thumbup::happydance::kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Yeah it's bloody typical the one month I decide to stop temping is the one month it would've given me useful information :growlmad::growlmad:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> Do u feel warm ?,wen I was pregnant I got really hot flashes all the time ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Yup, I get the flashes then cold.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, maybe you could be sick on your Mum :sick: :haha:

yep, on to soy for me too, small dose (68mg) like garnet, days 5-9 and see what happens :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> T, maybe you could be sick on your Mum :sick: :haha:
> 
> yep, on to soy for me too, small dose (68mg) like garnet, days 5-9 and see what happens :thumbup:

Good luck! Don't forget softcups and preseed.:flower:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- sorry she's come in full force :hugs::hugs:

BF- I think I'm going to do soy again next month (once AF finally comes), I've always done higher dosage before so might try the lower dose a la Garnet :thumbup::happydance::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Despie- sorry she's come in full force :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- I think I'm going to do soy again next month (once AF finally comes), I've always done higher dosage before so might try the lower dose a la Garnet :thumbup::happydance::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:thumbup:
:thumbup:
:thumbup:
Hey it is worth a try. 3 times proven method for myself. :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

You know it is kinda of a bummer, I can't share this with any of my friends. But I think they went through enough with my three other MC. I'm kinda embarrassed in a way because we were so close the last time. I think it best and hopefully I'll get good news after NT test and can share it with the world.


----------



## dachsundmom

I am sorry for everyone who is struggling right now...TTC sucks ass and I can honestly say, no matter what the outcome of this pregnancy, I will never do it again. One way or the other, my tubes are getting tied.:hugs::thumbup:


Garnet, my BFF hasn't spoken to me since I told her about my BFP.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Milty

OH my gosh B thats so sad ...why?

Despi wash those hands girlie we don't want you to get it too...and bless your little girls

Suki I hope your not in limbo long...

Garnet: I'm praying your test goes really well as well as the rest of the 9 months

Good Morning everyone!!

ATM I am considering taking Soy but I'm really unsure...I want strong eggs but def not more of them. I think part of my problem is that I make to many eggs for them to get strong. :shrug: I mean thats just my theory 

I hope everyone has a great day!


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, what is up your friend's butt? :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah and yes I'm doing fine...we have a meeting next week with our adoption worker and we have decided to move on ahead!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, my BFF lost her DD at birth many years ago and then met her current DH. Well, he has very compromised sperm, but they have never really sought treatment for it. I guess she was more comfortable with me, as long as we were struggling too.

I held off telling her until almost 13 weeks and I've not heard from her since; I knew it was going to be bad, but I had hoped she's be honest enough with me, to just let me know she had to step-away from the situation. I totally understand and have no problem giving her time.

But, being completely disregarded has hurt.:cry::hugs:


----------



## Milty

That does really suck...if she has struggled then who better than her to know how you felt. 

Sorry but shame on her ...even if she had to fake excitement she should have done it for you


----------



## dachsundmom

She'll come around, but IDK if I care anymore. Sadly, S is/was very close with her and it's a hard one to explain.:nope:


----------



## Rashaa

Dmom: That is utterly not nice and so selfish of your BFF , I am so sorry :(.

Milty Despie and the others: let's comiserate together...it really does suck arse :(

I am reading all of these notes, and now I need to re-read what you all are taking and why lol


----------



## Rashaa

Ladies, it seems most of us are in a very similar cycle again...how bizare is that? We even hone in on each other from a distance :D..that said...there is a full moon on May 6th....maybe it will help some of us !:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

A full moon is good for fertility!:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> A full moon is good for fertility!:happydance:

:dohh: typical!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

B that does suck ass badly :hugs: It is not like you just went out and got knocked up just like that :nope: :hugs:

Rashaa, yes it does seem a little weird but in a nice way that we all seem to be synching with each other :wacko: Let's hope we can synch BFPs too (I'm sorry I only just realised that your BFP did not stick :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:)

I just got my grocery delivery and in it a couple of pots of vits and had to line them all up in the cupboard in 3 batches to take morning, lunch and dinner as follows:

Morning: maca, CoQ, iron+vit c
Lunch: vit B, folic, EPO
Eve: Omega 3, Soy (from tomoz), melatonin (after a break from it)

And I also have the soft cups and conceive plus :dohh:

Milty, glad the adoption is back on the cards :hugs:

Suki, hope your cycle sorts itself out :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Rashaa said:


> Ladies, it seems most of us are in a very similar cycle again...how bizare is that? We even hone in on each other from a distance :D..that said...there is a full moon on May 6th....maybe it will help some of us !:thumbup:




dachsundmom said:


> A full moon is good for fertility!:happydance:

Ooh I think I should on about 6th May :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> A full moon is good for fertility!:happydance:
> 
> :dohh: typical!!!Click to expand...

Jax with your DH's Sa on 8th, he will have to 'freshen up' the boys on 5/6th anyway :haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> A full moon is good for fertility!:happydance:
> 
> :dohh: typical!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Jax with your DH's Sa on 8th, he will have to 'freshen up' the boys on 5/6th anyway :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Of course!! I keep thinking I'm totally OUT this cycle, well I know I am anyway but ykwim :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

B, I find that really hard to understand from your BFF, only because you are so open with how you feel and so aware of how others feel that surely she would know that you would understand and also how hard it was for you to tell her...shame....but we still luv ya :thumbup:

Butterfly, make sure your cupboard doesn't fall off the wall under the weight of all those supps :haha::haha:

Milty, Rashaa :hugs:

T, you alright or are you hugging the sick bowl? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, how are the girls feeling? how are you feeling? :hugs: I hope you are not getting sick also. :nope:

Dmom, sorry about your BFF, but is she is acting that way, then she is not a real friend anyways so don't waste your energy even thinking about her. 

I hope everyone else is doing great! :hugs::flower:

Bring on those BFP in May ladies! :thumbup: big hugs to all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## LLbean

Despie hope the kids get well soon


----------



## Viking15

I second what Jax says. I am surprised at your friend's behavior. I am glad you are mature enough to not take it personally. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke, not much of a BF is she? That is not cool.

My BF knows we have been trying and she was mortified to tell me she was pregnant now. Honestly I was so thrilled for her, and still am! Her man even texted me just last night including me in jokes about what names they will pick if it is a boy LOL. I am part of that and I love it!

Sorry but I have no sympathy for fair weathered friends


----------



## Desperado167

Hi ladies ,sorry it's been a tough day ,rubbing backs and cleaning sick up and lots of cuddles ,they are all asleep now for a bit :thumbup::hugs:Sorry i Missed u all ,just about to catch up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Dmon I'm sad about you friend, when my daughter Emily was born sleeping I had friends who were already pregnant or who got pregnant straight after. I was thrilled for all of them because more than anyone I knew how precious babies are. I was genuinely happy for them I didn't really feel jealous cos I wanted MY baby. I hope it doesn't continue to hurt you :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope your kids get better soon, bless you cleaning up sick all day :hugs::hugs:

It is strange how everyone's cycle seems to be in sync I know it happens when women live together but didn't realise the power of B&B!!

Still no sign of AF for me hopefully she will come soon or you'll all be ovulating and I'm still be waiting for the witch to come:growlmad:

Have a lovely evening ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> So the big fat witch is here in all her glory :growlmad:Guess its cd1 For me ,bring it on ,here comes the soy ,smoothies and sex :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:




Desperado167 said:


> Hi ladies ,sorry it's been a tough day ,rubbing backs and cleaning sick up and lots of cuddles ,they are all asleep now for a bit :thumbup::hugs:Sorry i Missed u all ,just about to catch up ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T, maybe you could be sick on your Mum :sick: :haha:
> 
> yep, on to soy for me too, small dose (68mg) like garnet, days 5-9 and see what happens :thumbup:

Me too then ,same as you and g day 5-9 :happydance::happydance:


----------



## peanutpup

everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::flower::flower::flower::flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Despie:wave: Hope you are feeling ok still....would hate if sicky bug got you:nope:

On my way home to dd parent teacher:thumbup: hope tomorrow brings a bright cheery day for you :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

T

Please consider taking soy earlier. 
I think you could benefit from moving up your OD. 
We both have longer cycles with later ODs. 
I started taking it on CD2.
Just a thought......
:winkwink:

Are you feeling better?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T
> 
> Please consider taking soy earlier.
> I think you could benefit from moving up your OD.
> We both have longer cycles with later ODs.
> I started taking it on CD2.
> Just a thought......
> :winkwink:
> 
> Are you feeling better?

Was thinking that indigo too as the soy moved my o forward the last time ok I will start it tomorrow night :thumbup:,I feel much better even thou af is in full flow :nope:yesterday was an awful day and I really don't want to feel like that again ,i do feel blessed to have all you ladies ,thanks .girls are getting better too and one is returning to school tomorrow ,am meeting my mom and sil ,hope my mom behaves or my sil said she will put her in the corner in Starbucks :haha:It's nice to finally have someone in my family on my side ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hi Despie:wave: Hope you are feeling ok still....would hate if sicky bug got you:nope:
> 
> On my way home to dd parent teacher:thumbup: hope tomorrow brings a bright cheery day for you :hugs::hugs:

Thanks sweetie ,u have been so lovely to me these last few days ,I really do appreciate it :cloud9:Good luck with your meeting :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T
> 
> Please consider taking soy earlier.
> I think you could benefit from moving up your OD.
> We both have longer cycles with later ODs.
> I started taking it on CD2.
> Just a thought......
> :winkwink:
> 
> Are you feeling better?
> 
> Was thinking that indigo too as the soy moved my o forward the last time ok I will start it tomorrow night :thumbup:,I feel much better even thou af is in full flow :nope:yesterday was an awful day and I really don't want to feel like that again ,i do feel blessed to have all you ladies ,thanks .girls are getting better too and one is returning to school tomorrow ,am meeting my mom and sil ,hope my mom behaves or my sil said she will put her in the corner in Starbucks :haha:It's nice to finally have someone in my family on my side ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

What days did you take Soy the last time T.. I don't think it makes a difference on the days you take it. I just did it the day that the FS prescribed Clomid to me.


----------



## Viking15

Gosh Despie, I hope you aren't getting sick too. UGH. Yucky!!!! I hate being sick... I have no opinion about the soy :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

G I think it was day 6-10 and it moved my o forward :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Gosh Despie, I hope you aren't getting sick too. UGH. Yucky!!!! I hate being sick... I have no opinion about the soy :shrug:

I hate being sick too but I have just brushed everyone's teeth and sent them to bed ,my hubby brought me in crackers and cheese and I just ate them before washing my hands ,I hope I don't get the bug now :nope:ESP since its Friday tomorrow :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm beginning to like you're SIL. :winkwink:

Have you ever told your mother off?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm beginning to like you're SIL. :winkwink:
> 
> Have you ever told your mother off?

Never ever ever :wacko:My sil said she better bloody behave or else :haha::haha: she's the best ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I need to get my ass to bed ,nite nite and god bless wherever u are ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Briss

Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help. 

I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me 

I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...

My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)

Wellman conception
Zinc
CoQ10
Folic acid
Royal jelly
Bee propolis
Bee pollen 
Fish oils


----------



## Garnet

Briss said:


> Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help.
> 
> I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me
> 
> I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...
> 
> My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)
> 
> Wellman conception
> Zinc
> CoQ10
> Folic acid
> Royal jelly
> Bee propolis
> Bee pollen
> Fish oils

This a good one for Despie to answer when she gets up in the morning.:coffee:


----------



## Milty

Ok guys I think I'm sold on the Soy to make stronger eggs but I don't know what days to take it


My fear would be I end up with quads


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Ok guys I think I'm sold on the Soy to make stronger eggs but I don't know what days to take it
> 
> 
> My fear would be I end up with quads

There is a huge thread in TTC discussions regarding Soy. I don't know of anyone having twins or multiples.


----------



## Milty

I will take a look


----------



## Desperado167

Briss said:


> Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help.
> 
> I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me
> 
> I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...
> 
> My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)
> 
> Wellman conception
> Zinc
> CoQ10
> Folic acid
> Royal jelly
> Bee propolis
> Bee pollen
> Fish oils

Hi and welcome ,my oh takes the wellman and zinc and Selenium and also the macca :thumbup:I used to have to sneaky it into spicy stews and curries but he has now agreed to take it and I make him up a smoothie in the morning with icecream milk cinnamon banana vanilla and macca :thumbup:,I did try to add it to his coffee one time and he thought I was trying to poison him :blush::haha: you can get macca capsules or powder but I found the powder easier to control ,I only gave my oh half a teaspoon for the first week then slowly upped it to a whole teaspoon ,hope this helps ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hi: morning despie I hope all the girls are feeling better this morning.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning dylis ,yea they are all mostly back to normal :thumbup:Am just gonna keep my eldest off as she's still a bit off colour but my other dd is great and ate dinner last night :thumbup:How are you ?good morning everyone :flower::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm good written this month off as oh been all stressed and ill. thinking about the soy too can you just do it for 1 month and see???

Glad the girls are better, ESP if seeing Olivia grace soon. would love to see the shawl for the christening when down


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you are all well.

Despie- pleased to hear your kids are feeling better :thumbup:. Are you starting the soy today? I've only got the 50mg tablets so not sure what dose to take? Hope you have a good day and your Mum behaves herself and doesnt need a telling off from your SIL :haha::hugs:

Well AF is still MIA and I POAS again and it was stark white BFN so who knows when the witch is going to arrive? This is the longest cycle I've ever had I'm CD 39 and 19dpo- WTF?! Thought when I get home I'd put a nice pair of white knickers on then she's bound to come :haha:. Well I'm at work today so better get on with it.

Hope everyone else if okay. Whos' going to be soy sisters this month? Is it Despie, me, BF and Milty? Surely one of us will get a soy baby?

Take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> Despie- pleased to hear your kids are feeling better :thumbup:. Are you starting the soy today? I've only got the 50mg tablets so not sure what dose to take? Hope you have a good day and your Mum behaves herself and doesnt need a telling off from your SIL :haha::hugs:
> 
> Well AF is still MIA and I POAS again and it was stark white BFN so who knows when the witch is going to arrive? This is the longest cycle I've ever had I'm CD 39 and 19dpo- WTF?! Thought when I get home I'd put a nice pair of white knickers on then she's bound to come :haha:. Well I'm at work today so better get on with it.
> 
> Hope everyone else if okay. Whos' going to be soy sisters this month? Is it Despie, me, BF and Milty? Surely one of us will get a soy baby?
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yea I am starting the soy tonight ,am taking 68 mg I think the same as garnet :thumbup:Lol at the white knickers ,again I am still holding out that tiny bit of hope for you as I didn't get a positive test with my ds till I was six weeks :wacko::wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm good written this month off as oh been all stressed and ill. thinking about the soy too can you just do it for 1 month and see???
> 
> Glad the girls are better, ESP if seeing Olivia grace soon. would love to see the shawl for the christening when down

Yes u can do it for a month ,I am doing cd 2- cd6 :thumbup:And I will def post u a pic of her shawl gown :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG T you didn't get a pos test til 6 weeks :wacko::haha: well I still have hope then suki!

Am starting soy tonight, so yes we are the soy girls :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG T you didn't get a pos test til 6 weeks :wacko::haha: well I still have hope then suki!
> 
> Am starting soy tonight, so yes we are the soy girls :happydance::happydance:

Yes with my son I knew I was preg but the tests were neg ,finally at six weeks I was given a scan and there he was :wacko::hugs:How much soy are you taking each night babes?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG T you didn't get a pos test til 6 weeks :wacko::haha: well I still have hope then suki!
> 
> Am starting soy tonight, so yes we are the soy girls :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes with my son I knew I was preg but the tests were neg ,finally at six weeks I was given a scan and there he was :wacko::hugs:How much soy are you taking each night babes?:hugs:Click to expand...

I'm going to do the 68mg too :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG T you didn't get a pos test til 6 weeks :wacko::haha: well I still have hope then suki!
> 
> Am starting soy tonight, so yes we are the soy girls :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes with my son I knew I was preg but the tests were neg ,finally at six weeks I was given a scan and there he was :wacko::hugs:How much soy are you taking each night babes?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do the 68mg too :thumbup:Click to expand...

68mg a night ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I see u are just on ,sorry but I need to go get ready to see the dragon :haha:Sorry I missed you ,hope u are ok ,love u ladies ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax I see u are just on ,sorry but I need to go get ready to see the dragon :haha:Sorry I missed you ,hope u are ok ,love u ladies ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: no probs T, catchup later, glad your DD's are better and hope your Mum behaves herself :growlmad: xXx


----------



## Briss

Desperado167 said:


> Briss said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies, I have a few maca questions and would be grateful for any help.
> 
> I have just bought maca root powder for my DH (in H&B) to increase his sex drive and sperm count, the question is how do I go about adding it to his food so he does not notice? I've heard it tastes vile so I think I need to get creative... can anyone recommend anything? the problem with hubby is that he does not believe any of this stuff helps so we have a battle every time I ask him to take his supplements (which is every day) so if I turn up with yet another super supplement/vitamin/food etc he will probably divorce me
> 
> I have read on B&B that tomatos make the maca flavour completely disappear. Will definitely try that (luckily my DH loves tomatoes) although it might be difficult to make him eat tomatoes in the morning...
> 
> My second question is it safe to add maca to the following supplements (which he is already taking)
> 
> Wellman conception
> Zinc
> CoQ10
> Folic acid
> Royal jelly
> Bee propolis
> Bee pollen
> Fish oils
> 
> Hi and welcome ,my oh takes the wellman and zinc and Selenium and also the macca :thumbup:I used to have to sneaky it into spicy stews and curries but he has now agreed to take it and I make him up a smoothie in the morning with icecream milk cinnamon banana vanilla and macca :thumbup:,I did try to add it to his coffee one time and he thought I was trying to poison him :blush::haha: you can get macca capsules or powder but I found the powder easier to control ,I only gave my oh half a teaspoon for the first week then slowly upped it to a whole teaspoon ,hope this helps ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


Thank you!!!! This is really helpful!

Shame it does not go with coffee, coffee is one thing I know how to make :) stews and carries are out of the question I cant cook really, I make him salads and roast meat with potatoes, do you think I could mix it into a salad or sprinkle over the roast? or may be I can make him gravy and add it there?

I think I will follow you and start with half a teaspoon.

How much zinc and Selenium you give him? I add 15 mg if zinc to another 15 in Wellman, but I was not sure about selenium. Wellman already has 150 and selenium I have got has 200. I read somewhere that you should not overdose on selenium and that 200 is a maximum so was afraid to give him anything additional. I suppose I can buy additional 50 of selenium.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> OMG T you didn't get a pos test til 6 weeks :wacko::haha: well I still have hope then suki!
> 
> Am starting soy tonight, so yes we are the soy girls :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yes with my son I knew I was preg but the tests were neg ,finally at six weeks I was given a scan and there he was :wacko::hugs:How much soy are you taking each night babes?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm going to do the 68mg too :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> 68mg a night ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yep, I have the 34mg tablets so will take 2 of those a night for the 5 nights :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Go SOY girls go!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Soy girls. Well it is Friday Hubby is still out of town and i seem to wake up around 3am every morning to go pee. Sometimes it is hard to get up. It isn't raining today but is unseasonably cool. It can't seem to get out of 60's. That is okay but when it goes from 60's to 80's with high humidity, it is miserable. Gonna do morning chores and go for long walk. Have good morning everyone.


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I keep thinking AF has come but when I get to the loo it's creamy CM :shrug:

BF- can I ask where did you get the soy 34mg dosage?

Have a great day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

I hope you are hanging in there, T.:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I keep thinking AF has come but when I get to the loo it's creamy CM :shrug:
> 
> BF- can I ask where did you get the soy 34mg dosage?
> 
> Have a great day ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I got it from Holland and Barratt Suki :thumbup:

Have you taken your temp in the last few days? might be worth taking it in the morning if AF hasn't shown. Was looking at your chart and I think it might be possible that you O'd later even if you got a + on the day you did, but can't really tell without temps :flower:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I keep thinking AF has come but when I get to the loo it's creamy CM :shrug:
> 
> BF- can I ask where did you get the soy 34mg dosage?
> 
> Have a great day ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Maybe that is good news:dohh::dohh:


----------



## LLbean

Suki that does sound good! FXd!


----------



## peanutpup

Happy friday everyone!

Good luck with the soy this month girls--lets see those BFP's:happydance:

Suki I am very optimistic for you:thumbup:--stay away lady(you know who you are:haha:)

Lots of baby dust for May :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## peanutpup

Garnet love your new pic---just darling:cloud9:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies you are all very sweet :flower::hugs::hugs:

BF-funnily enough i thought I should take my temp to get an idea if it's up or down, if AF hasn't come by the morning I'll take it. Will get soy from Holland and Barrett and we can all do a Garnet inspired clinical trial of a low dose of soy :haha::haha:

Despie- hope your Mum behaved herself today :hugs:

DD was due to be interviewed by Ofsted at her school but she's just told me it's cancelled because one of the 6th form girls has just committed suicide. DD said she had been and other sixth form pupils were taking the piss out of her and she couldn't cope. How horrendous for the poor girl and her family, it's so incredibly awful. I asked DD why would anyone take the piss out of her because she was raped and she said I don't know but they did- WTF? Luckily DD is only in year 7 and doesn't know the girl but it's a hard thing for a 12 year old to absorb plus she told my 9 year old son so have had a lot of talking to do with them both. I've given them both extra hugs and I have always drummed it into them there is nothing that is so bad they can't tell me, I tell them they can murder, lie and steal but I will always love them.

Off to make tea for everyone

Have a great evening ladies

Hope my soy sister don't have too many SE :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Suki that is awful! So sorry for the girl and her family. Hope your kids can digest the news. Its not easy! :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Ladies I need your advice I POAS with IC at 4pm and it was BFN anyway I just went upstairs and it now has a second line- I think it's an evap cos there's not enough colour and it's too thin. Then I though I'd do an opk thinking maybe I'm having a weird cycle and haven't actually ovulated- the opk was positive so what does that mean?
Do I need to leap on hubby? Not sure I can face it I feel full and weird in my uterus I'm a bit crampy too.
Confused. Com xxxxxp


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG that is terrible Suki, like you say I would hope that any child I might have would be able to talk to me about anything but then I guess all parents think that :cry: :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki that is awful :cry::cry:The poor girl and her family :nope:Hope that silly witch stays away ,garnet ,:flower:hi bf b and pp and jax ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Ladies I need your advice I POAS with IC at 4pm and it was BFN anyway I just went upstairs and it now has a second line- I think it's an evap cos there's not enough colour and it's too thin. Then I though I'd do an opk thinking maybe I'm having a weird cycle and haven't actually ovulated- the opk was positive so what does that mean?
> Do I need to leap on hubby? Not sure I can face it I feel full and weird in my uterus I'm a bit crampy too.
> Confused. Com xxxxxp

Lots of ladies get a positive opk before they get a positive hpt :wacko:Can we see the tests please ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

yep, an opk also acts as an HPT :winkwink:

We *MUST *see the test :haha: :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Suki POST THE PICTURE!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

:coffee::laundry::iron::dishes:


----------



## Desperado167

While we are waiting I will tell u about my day Wen I got home I pulled my living room apart and cleaned under and behind my setees and table then bleached all the floors and all my kitchen units work tops and floor and tiles :sleep:Having a well earned rest now before I make dinner ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good that your Mum was pleasant but just ignore anyone asking you to go to Australia - FFS what are they thinking? :grr:

I feel tired after hearing all that you did in the living room and kitchen :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

She's here lol I can see her :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

I see her too...Come on Suki!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I am dying here ,hurry up :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

I reckon she has just left the page open and legged it :cry::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki


----------



## sukisam

So sorry ladies i had to upload 155 photos from my bloody i-phone I did e-mail myself but it never arrived-grrr

Here they are
 



Attached Files:







baxter 153.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 12









baxter 154.jpg
File size: 18.8 KB
Views: 11


----------



## LLbean

those look positive to me!


----------



## sukisam

Sorry guys I didn't explain the pink test is the opk and the blue one is hpt xx


----------



## LLbean

yes and there is a line on the blue one too
 



Attached Files:







baxter 153.jpg
File size: 35.9 KB
Views: 6









baxter 154.jpg
File size: 33.7 KB
Views: 3


----------



## Desperado167

Suki there's def a line in the blue and it's weird that the opk is so positive ,I need to get a tiny bit excited :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep, looks like a positive test to me :thumbup: I'd say test again tomorrow to see that the line is getting darker :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh Suki!!!!! :dance: getting excited for you!


----------



## sukisam

I see the line in the IC but it came up after 10 mins so I think it's an evap but why would my opk be positive?

I'm trying not to get excited cos i don't want to be crushed if i'm not pregnant

Despie- i'll let you get a bit excited cos I know if AF comes you'll all look after me 
xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki u can use opks for testing for pregnancy and they will turn positive ,it's been used before on bnb :thumbup:,have u any other pregnancy tests?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

get some FRER


----------



## sukisam

I've only used ICs today cos I've run out of FRER's, will have to get some more tomorrow I've been POAS for so bloody long!!


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I've only used ICs today cos I've run out of FRER's, will have to get some more tomorrow I've been POAS for so bloody long!!

Praying for a darker line for you tomorrow babes ,omg it would be awesome :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

^^WSS^^


----------



## sukisam

will get myself some FRER in the morning ladies and will keep you posted thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> will get myself some FRER in the morning ladies and will keep you posted thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

U better be at the shop door at nine in the morning :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki wot meds did u take this month?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

I'm on;

folic acid
Vit b100 complex
DHEA 75mg
Cock 200mgs

xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I'm on;
> 
> folic acid
> Vit b100 complex
> DHEA 75mg
> Cock 200mgs
> 
> xxx

And are any of these meds new for you this month ?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

oh and clomid 100mg CD 4-8 what a dickhead I am to forget the bloody clomid :dohh:. It's because FS prescribed it months ago and said I could try it but it was unlikely to work so kind of forgot about it-oops
xxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

I had 3 months of clomid but hadn't taken it for a few months.
Been on the DHEA and COCk for about 3-4 months now, the vitb 100mg I took before but had a break and re-started this month
xx


----------



## Desperado167

Hi googly and indigo ,:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Garnet love your new pic---just darling:cloud9:

I was trying to find a blue topaz baby but this baby has blue topaz color eyes:winkwink:
Good enough so the I go.:baby:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Happy friday everyone!
> 
> Good luck with the soy this month girls--lets see those BFP's:happydance:
> 
> Suki I am very optimistic for you:thumbup:--stay away lady(you know who you are:haha:)
> 
> Lots of baby dust for May :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:




sukisam said:


> I had 3 months of clomid but hadn't taken it for a few months.
> Been on the DHEA and COCk for about 3-4 months now, the vitb 100mg I took before but had a break and re-started this month
> xx

Hopefully it worked. I don't know about those tests so can't comment which works. You know I was on 3cycles of clomid but it didn't work for me but the month that following I got pregnant with only having sex once.:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Nite ladies ,looking forward to sukis test in the morning ,:cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Gosh ladies , anyone know anyone in Little Rock on the threads? The school ratings are not very good. May have to live in a different area then planned.


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I see a line on that IC. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!
I just burnt my hand :( Not been a great night for me. My hotel room is 666 and it got my hand! I was trying to make some hot water for a cup o noodles soup in the coffee maker. It came out all nasty and coffee looking! There was no coffee in there! The water was sooooo hot I burnt the crap out of my hand trying to get it to the sink to pour it out. Second degree burn on my middle finger. Oh and I left my lunch bag on the plane. I had to go thru tons of hoops to get someone on the phone here to see if they could track it down for me. I hope it's there for me in the am! 
Despie, I can't believe how crazy you went cleaning!!!! :haha: I guess you wanted to kill those nasty bugs your kids brought home?


----------



## LLbean

Garnet already posted on your FB page but here you go...I recommend you stay inside the red circle
 



Attached Files:







Untitled.jpg
File size: 49.9 KB
Views: 1


----------



## LLbean

Viking sorry about the burn :(


----------



## Desperado167

Oh Viking that's awful :cry:Burns are so sore ,,did u get some pain relief and cream ,hope it feels better soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!
I had to pee at 6 am so did another IC and OPK the IC was negative and the OPK was positive so doesn't look like I'm preggers. I did my temp and it's high it was 36.52 which is much higher than AF coming and also higher than when I ovulate 
Will hold my pee in for another couple of hours and pop out and buy some better hpts. It's starting to hurt my brain now I was really relaxed this month and would've coped with AF coming better than I have done for ages and now this- grrrr! Stuck in limbo dudn't go to Zumba just in case I'm preggers. Still feel "full and crampy" in my uterus- maybe I have a cyst or something?
Happy Saturday ladies
Morning Despie I see you're up- how are you lovely lady?
Viking sorry about the burn I hope you're okay
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,well I started my soy last night ,I only have 50 mg tabs so I took 75 mg and I had no hot flashes but a bit of a restless night ,was glad to see it was morning to get up ,four more nights to go ,:thumbup:The last time I took soy it didn't bring forward my ovulation ,maybe I didn't take enough as I only took 25,25,50,75,100 ,that's only 275 mg ,so this time it will be 375 ,:thumbup:Do u think that's enough ladies for me ?also started my aspirin foluc acid and vitamins today again and have hubby's well man zinc and selenium set out :thumbup:It's so hard to believe that it's coming up to my full year TTc since my loss last year :nope:,please god make this soy work ..............so how's everyone doing ,any plans for today ,Happy Saturday ,suki waiting patiently ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- I'm keeping everything crossed the soy will do it for you sweetie:hugs::hugs:
I can't believe it's a year since your last loss hope you're okay:hugs::hugs:
Sounds like you have a good plan this month, do you think we should go crazy and use softcups this month? I've had some in a drawer for ages but have been too scared to use
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- I'm keeping everything crossed the soy will do it for you sweetie:hugs::hugs:
> I can't believe it's a year since your last loss hope you're okay:hugs::hugs:
> Sounds like you have a good plan this month, do you think we should go crazy and use softcups this month? I've had some in a drawer for ages but have been too scared to use
> Xxxxxxxxx

There's at least three ladies on this thread that got their bfp using softcups for the first time so yes def give them a go ,I am still hoping suki u won't be trying next month as u will get your bfp very very soon .yes babes my last positive pregnancy test was just after my sisters birthday on the 30 th of may ,it's mad how time flies by wen u don't want it too :growlmad:.lots and lots of luck for today ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki wen u took the clomid before where u really late for af? Has the b6 lengthened your cycle before?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> I had to pee at 6 am so did another IC and OPK the IC was negative and the OPK was positive so doesn't look like I'm preggers. I did my temp and it's high it was 36.52 which is much higher than AF coming and also higher than when I ovulate
> Will hold my pee in for another couple of hours and pop out and buy some better hpts. It's starting to hurt my brain now I was really relaxed this month and would've coped with AF coming better than I have done for ages and now this- grrrr! Stuck in limbo dudn't go to Zumba just in case I'm preggers. Still feel "full and crampy" in my uterus- maybe I have a cyst or something?
> Happy Saturday ladies
> Morning Despie I see you're up- how are you lovely lady?
> Viking sorry about the burn I hope you're okay
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wen I was preggers my temp was akways around 36 ,my brain is hurting too for you as I am trying to exhaust every reason that would be making your af late unless it's a bfp :haha:Which off course I am praying for ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Just did a reply on my phone and the screen froze and lost it :growlmad:

Yeah i did wonder if the clomid had buggered my cycle, I've taken it two months before the first month it had no effect and the second month it pushed ovulation back to CD 21 but LP was still 14 days. The vitb complex I took for about a year and it didn't change my cycle.
This month I took the clomid earlier hoping I'd ovulate a bit earlier than CD21 but I had a positive opk on CD 20 so ?? ovulated on CD 21. I'm now 20dpo and my temp is still high it normally drops about 2 days before AF comes.

Will get some FRERs and POAS later.

Have you got any plans for today? we're going to have a lazy day not doing much cos it's pissing it down again.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Just did a reply on my phone and the screen froze and lost it :growlmad:
> 
> Yeah i did wonder if the clomid had buggered my cycle, I've taken it two months before the first month it had no effect and the second month it pushed ovulation back to CD 21 but LP was still 14 days. The vitb complex I took for about a year and it didn't change my cycle.
> This month I took the clomid earlier hoping I'd ovulate a bit earlier than CD21 but I had a positive opk on CD 20 so ?? ovulated on CD 21. I'm now 20dpo and my temp is still high it normally drops about 2 days before AF comes.
> 
> Will get some FRERs and POAS later.
> 
> Have you got any plans for today? we're going to have a lazy day not doing much cos it's pissing it down again.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yea my youngest dd goes on her egr trip today so I am gonna have to sign off soon and go get her ready ,I love being busy :wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning indigo ,no sleep then sweetie ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies :hi: oops I only woke up 15 minutes ago :blush:

Sorry about the bfn suki. I am a big believer in the fact that a lot of us get very early pregnancy losses - the stats say 15% before we even know it. Maybe the sperm does meet the egg but then struggles to implant etc. I actually think that happened to me this month. I could def see a line at 8dpo but not at 9 etc then AF was a day late. Anyway some may think me :wacko: I hope that you get a proper line soon but in any case I def think there is some hcg in your system so I am sure something has happened with AF this early. Anyway I hope you are not offended with me trying to be honest :hugs:

T have a lovely day. Still raining here after about a week :rain: so don't think I'll be doing much today (no change there!). 

Took my soy last night. T I have no idea about the dose. I took higher doses for 2 months at the end of last year and it did nothing so I think anything is worth a try.


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking sorry I meant to send :hug: for your burn, nasty :nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies :hi: oops I only woke up 15 minutes ago :blush:
> 
> Sorry about the bfn suki. I am a big believer in the fact that a lot of us get very early pregnancy losses - the stats say 15% before we even know it. Maybe the sperm does meet the egg but then struggles to implant etc. I actually think that happened to me this month. I could def see a line at 8dpo but not at 9 etc then AF was a day late. Anyway some may think me :wacko: I hope that you get a proper line soon but in any case I def think there is some hcg in your system so I am sure something has happened with AF this early. Anyway I hope you are not offended with me trying to be honest :hugs:
> 
> T have a lovely day. Still raining here after about a week :rain: so don't think I'll be doing much today (no change there!).
> 
> Took my soy last night. T I have no idea about the dose. I took higher doses for 2 months at the end of last year and it did nothing so I think anything is worth a try.

I don't think u are :wacko:Babes ,:kiss:It's a lovely day here today am really glad as my dd hates wearing a coat wen she's on a trip ,did u take 68 mg of soy then?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:

Yep I took my 68mg last night :thumbup: I have stopped the melatonin again as I felt really :wacko: when I took that the night before and think I need to stop some of these vits as there are really too many in my cupboard :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> I had to pee at 6 am so did another IC and OPK the IC was negative and the OPK was positive so doesn't look like I'm preggers. I did my temp and it's high it was 36.52 which is much higher than AF coming and also higher than when I ovulate
> Will hold my pee in for another couple of hours and pop out and buy some better hpts. It's starting to hurt my brain now I was really relaxed this month and would've coped with AF coming better than I have done for ages and now this- grrrr! Stuck in limbo dudn't go to Zumba just in case I'm preggers. Still feel "full and crampy" in my uterus- maybe I have a cyst or something?
> Happy Saturday ladies
> Morning Despie I see you're up- how are you lovely lady?
> Viking sorry about the burn I hope you're okay
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh hope you get better results.


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Suki, I see a line on that IC. Fingers crossed for you!!!!!!
> I just burnt my hand :( Not been a great night for me. My hotel room is 666 and it got my hand! I was trying to make some hot water for a cup o noodles soup in the coffee maker. It came out all nasty and coffee looking! There was no coffee in there! The water was sooooo hot I burnt the crap out of my hand trying to get it to the sink to pour it out. Second degree burn on my middle finger. Oh and I left my lunch bag on the plane. I had to go thru tons of hoops to get someone on the phone here to see if they could track it down for me. I hope it's there for me in the am!
> Despie, I can't believe how crazy you went cleaning!!!! :haha: I guess you wanted to kill those nasty bugs your kids brought home?

:growlmad::wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning ladies ,well I started my soy last night ,I only have 50 mg tabs so I took 75 mg and I had no hot flashes but a bit of a restless night ,was glad to see it was morning to get up ,four more nights to go ,:thumbup:The last time I took soy it didn't bring forward my ovulation ,maybe I didn't take enough as I only took 25,25,50,75,100 ,that's only 275 mg ,so this time it will be 375 ,:thumbup:Do u think that's enough ladies for me ?also started my aspirin foluc acid and vitamins today again and have hubby's well man zinc and selenium set out :thumbup:It's so hard to believe that it's coming up to my full year TTc since my loss last year :nope:,please god make this soy work ..............so how's everyone doing ,any plans for today ,Happy Saturday ,suki waiting patiently ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie,
I thing you should just take one steady amount like 50, 50,50, 50, 50. It might mess up things up using different amounts. . Some people need more soy but some don't. I have always used one steady amount every night. Good luck.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies :hi: oops I only woke up 15 minutes ago :blush:
> 
> Sorry about the bfn suki. I am a big believer in the fact that a lot of us get very early pregnancy losses - the stats say 15% before we even know it. Maybe the sperm does meet the egg but then struggles to implant etc. I actually think that happened to me this month. I could def see a line at 8dpo but not at 9 etc then AF was a day late. Anyway some may think me :wacko: I hope that you get a proper line soon but in any case I def think there is some hcg in your system so I am sure something has happened with AF this early. Anyway I hope you are not offended with me trying to be honest :hugs:
> 
> T have a lovely day. Still raining here after about a week :rain: so don't think I'll be doing much today (no change there!).
> 
> Took my soy last night. T I have no idea about the dose. I took higher doses for 2 months at the end of last year and it did nothing so I think anything is worth a try.

 g


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Yep I took my 68mg last night :thumbup: I have stopped the melatonin again as I felt really :wacko: when I took that the night before and think I need to stop some of these vits as there are really too many in my cupboard :haha::haha:

You know I forgot but I did take melatonin the nights I was at the in the hotel so maybe that helped with everything.


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Just did a reply on my phone and the screen froze and lost it :growlmad:
> 
> Yeah i did wonder if the clomid had buggered my cycle, I've taken it two months before the first month it had no effect and the second month it pushed ovulation back to CD 21 but LP was still 14 days. The vitb complex I took for about a year and it didn't change my cycle.
> This month I took the clomid earlier hoping I'd ovulate a bit earlier than CD21 but I had a positive opk on CD 20 so ?? ovulated on CD 21. I'm now 20dpo and my temp is still high it normally drops about 2 days before AF comes.
> 
> Will get some FRERs and POAS later.
> 
> Have you got any plans for today? we're going to have a lazy day not doing much cos it's pissing it down again.
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Clomid did make me late one cycle. It was 35 days. I'm normally 28-31. Days and i was so excited cause I thought I was pregnant. Hopefully that is no your case.


----------



## Garnet

Hello ladies,
Going to the mall today since hubby is gone and i gotta amuse the kids some how. It is cloudy and gonna rain. Hope the super Soy ladies are raring up to get Pregnant.


----------



## Butterfly67

Maybe I should keep the melatonin in then! :dohh::haha:

Have a good day garnet :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Maybe I should keep the melatonin in then! :dohh::haha:
> 
> Have a good day garnet :flower:

Maybe I should get some too ,wot is it and where do I get it :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Maybe I should keep the melatonin in then! :dohh::haha:
> 
> Have a good day garnet :flower:
> 
> Maybe I should get some too ,wot is it and where do I get it :wacko::hugs:Click to expand...

Melatonin is mainly used to help you sleep. We were in a hotel those nights in WA DC and for some reason, I cannot sleep in hotel rooms and so i took it to sleep every night. I never took it the other times I go pregnant though. I believe you can get it at any market. Tesco?? Overseas.:dohh:


----------



## Rashaa

I give melatonin to my son at night, it's a sleep aid....what one normally gets from the sun. 

Why are you using it to conceive? 

AFM I am only adding dostinex and progesterone later. I have no probs getting pregnant, just need to stay pregnant.


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> I give melatonin to my son at night, it's a sleep aid....what one normally gets from the sun.
> 
> Why are you using it to conceive?
> 
> AFM I am only adding dostinex and progesterone later. I have no probs getting pregnant, just need to stay pregnant.

I have no idea how it helps Hun but a few ladies have suggested using it ,wots dostinex?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It is too funny! My bossy husband is gone and my bossy little 4 year old son has taken his place. I was told to do this, do that this morning. He even had the nerve to say 'Where is my breakfast, I want it now". Okay if it was your father he might get the plate thrown at him. I had to tell him several times to not be so bossy because it is not polite. My goodness, I don't want to raise a chauvanistic little boy.


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi y'all!:haha:

Rash...I have probably missed this somewhere, but I assume the dostinex is for elevated prolactin? Has your doctor found a benign tumor causing it or was it diagnosed from bloods?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Rashaa said:


> I give melatonin to my son at night, it's a sleep aid....what one normally gets from the sun.
> 
> Why are you using it to conceive?
> 
> AFM I am only adding dostinex and progesterone later. I have no probs getting pregnant, just need to stay pregnant.

Some ladies says it aids in ttc. Did u get your progestrone prescription? What day do u start using it?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hi y'all!:haha:
> 
> Rash...I have probably missed this somewhere, but I assume the dostinex is for elevated prolactin? Has your doctor found a benign tumor causing it or was it diagnosed from bloods?:hugs:

B ,:flower::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Help me out here do I take the melatonin or not ,will it do me any harm?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, if you don't have any issues falling asleep and/or staying asleep, I think I would wait and see what this soy cycle brings for you. I am all for trying stuff, when there is a marked reason and from what you have said, I think your sleep patterns are good.

For TTC purposes, I personally think COCK is a better one to take, bc it's just generally good for you.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, if you don't have any issues falling asleep and/or staying asleep, I think I would wait and see what this soy cycle brings for you. I am all for trying stuff, when there is a marked reason and from what you have said, I think your sleep patterns are good.
> 
> For TTC purposes, I personally think COCK is a better one to take, bc it's just generally good for you.:hugs:

I think there's some in my well woman vits ,do I need more?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How much is in it? I think the starting dose is about 3mg, but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Butterfly67

T there was a study done in IVf patients that gave them a higher rate of pregnancy than those that did not take it - here is a link https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/201071.php

I don't know if it does help in non IVF but this gives a good case for those with poor egg quality :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T there was a study done in IVf patients that gave them a higher rate of pregnancy than those that did not take it - here is a link https://www.medicalnewstoday.com/releases/201071.php
> 
> I don't know if it does help in non IVF but this gives a good case for those with poor egg quality :flower:

I can't get it here ,just went to the chemist and u can only get it on prescription from the doc :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I was just remembering that - I had to order them from the States and by the time they got to Dubai I had left and my friend had to bring them over at Xmas so it took me about 4 months to get them in the end :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I think I have it sorted ,5 mg f,a ,75 mg aspirin ,1000 mg evening primrose oil till o ,well woman or pregnacare daily cock 2x35 mg daily ,3 royal jelly ,soy days 2-5 75mg daily ,is that ok ladies ,and also for hubby zinc selenium well man ,macca and horny goats weed a week before o :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Right I think I have it sorted ,5 mg f,a ,75 mg aspirin ,1000 mg evening primrose oil till o ,well woman or pregnacare daily cock 2x35 mg daily ,3 royal jelly ,soy days 2-5 75mg daily ,is that ok ladies ,and also for hubby zinc selenium well man ,macca and horny goats weed a week before o :haha::hugs:

You and me could fill a pharmacy :haha::haha:

However, I haven't started taking baby aspirin yet... :-k


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Right I think I have it sorted ,5 mg f,a ,75 mg aspirin ,1000 mg evening primrose oil till o ,well woman or pregnacare daily cock 2x35 mg daily ,3 royal jelly ,soy days 2-5 75mg daily ,is that ok ladies ,and also for hubby zinc selenium well man ,macca and horny goats weed a week before o :haha::hugs:
> 
> You and me could fill a pharmacy :haha::haha:
> 
> However, I haven't started taking baby aspirin yet... :-kClick to expand...

Gynae put me on it two or three years ago :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

BF- of course I don't mind you being honest :hugs::hugs:, I had thought of that myself. Think I'll temp for the next few days and carry on POAS and see what happens.

Despie- sounds like you have a plan :thumbup:, we could open up a chemist with our ttc armour :blush::haha::haha:

BF-FX the soy does it this month :hugs::hugs:

So took DS shopping for new school shoes and they were £38!! They better bloody last! also if any of you ladies are in the UK we went to JJB sports to get DS new footy boots and everything in the shop was 50% off 

Going to make dinner now and get ready for sat night tv

Have a lovely evening ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> BF- of course I don't mind you being honest :hugs::hugs:, I had thought of that myself. Think I'll temp for the next few days and carry on POAS and see what happens.
> 
> Despie- sounds like you have a plan :thumbup:, we could open up a chemist with our ttc armour :blush::haha::haha:
> 
> BF-FX the soy does it this month :hugs::hugs:
> 
> So took DS shopping for new school shoes and they were £38!! They better bloody last! also if any of you ladies are in the UK we went to JJB sports to get DS new footy boots and everything in the shop was 50% off
> 
> Going to make dinner now and get ready for sat night tv
> 
> Have a lovely evening ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Shoes are so expensive ,well my hubby foned virgin today and got the sports channels all put on for three months :growlmad:So tonight's tv is rugby ,am so cross as I watch the voice britaibs got talent and casualty :haha:Not tonight but :nope:Bloody sport ,good luck for Poas tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I don't know anything about it but what about DHEA? Is anyone taking that?


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I don't know anything about it but what about DHEA? Is anyone taking that?

No but I am willing to take anything to get pregnant ,even cock :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I miss so many people on bnb and just wanted to tell you.sus keeks wooly Jodes sum Northstar Tessie super awesome ,Annalaura shooting star wish u ladies would all come back ,I miss u so much :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx


----------



## Milty

Viking15 said:


> I don't know anything about it but what about DHEA? Is anyone taking that?

I am ...ive been taking it for about 3 months ...it increased my LP from 12 days to 14 days


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone !!


----------



## LLbean

:wave:


----------



## Garnet

Just got back from mall. It was packed cause it is raining. I'm tired and i feel like napping.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I miss so many people on bnb and just wanted to tell you.sus keeks wooly Jodes sum Northstar Tessie super awesome ,Annalaura shooting star wish u ladies would all come back ,I miss u so much :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:xxxxx

What happen to them?


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling very emotional this morning :nope:Didn't sleep too well last night ,hubby wouldn't come to bed till after midnight then woke me at four in the morning to go to the loo :growlmad:Plus this soy is making me very weepy and tired ,let's hope it's worth it .morning everyone ,Happy Sunday ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

i hope everyone is okay :hugs::hugs:

Despie- I got weepy on soy and clomid it didn't last long so hopefully you'll be bak to normal soon. Maybe the sports channels on the TV has done it :haha::hugs:. We have all the sports channels too and hubby, DS + DD are obsessed with Top Gear so in our hose it's sport or Top Gear!! Like you say fx it'll be worth it if you get a soy baby :hugs::hugs:

Well still confused about me, temp has gone up a bit today so I'm assuming AF isn't close to coming. :bfn: still. Feeling really tired, got cramps in my uterus and lower back pain also got sore veiny boobs and I feel sick I know they all sound like preggy symptoms but honestly I'm 21dpo and not enough hcg to make preg tests positive surely i can't have enough hormones in my body to give me symptoms?!! FF said i should go to my Drs for a blood test in case I'm getting false negatives or if there is some other reason AF isn't coming so will ring Drs tomorrow to see if i can get an appt. i really don't think i'm pregnant with my other 3 I got positive tests straight away.

Sorry to keep going on I must be driving you all mad, i don't know whether to assume I'm pregnant until proven otherwise or assume I'm not until proven otherwise!!!

Going to try and have a day when i don't think about it. Going to have a long bath and pain my toe nails.

BF- how you getting on with the soy? FX it does it for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Viking- i take the DHEA on recommendation of Crystals FS, they have done research and shown it can help the egg quality for older ladies like us! Crystal's now preggers so hopefully it's a useful one to take. i ordered the make Crystal takes but i warn you it took AGES to come from Amazon. Hope your hand is getting better :hugs:

LL+ Rashaa- hope you're both okay this cycle :hugs::hugs:

Hi to our lovely pregnant ladies Garnet, Dmon, Indigo and Crystal :wave:

Take care lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning ladies. I was mia last night cos I actually went out :headspin: :haha:

I can't believe how all those lovely ladies have left us :cry: I really didn't think keeks would not come back :nope:

Well I seem to be ok on the soy touch wood :thumbup: I might do dhea but I think I have enough for now :haha:

Suki it really sounds like you are pg, I'm now wondering if you are one of those weird people who the tests don't work for :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki u are def not driving me mad ,:kiss:But am sure it's driving u nuts and as I have said before I didn't get any positive tests with my ds till I was six weeks and it was only a scan that finally confirmed it :shrug:I just hope it's nothing to do with the clomid and that you o later than you thought and u are indeed up the duff :haha:Your symptoms are all really positive and I for one would be bloody delighted for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning ladies. I was mia last night cos I actually went out :headspin: :haha:
> 
> I can't believe how all those lovely ladies have left us :cry: I really didn't think keeks would not come back :nope:
> 
> Well I seem to be ok on the soy touch wood :thumbup: I might do dhea but I think I have enough for now :haha:
> 
> Suki it really sounds like you are pg, I'm now wondering if you are one of those weird people who the tests don't work for :wacko::hugs::hugs:

Yippee for getting out :happydance::happydance::happydance:,hope u had fun ,wots your plans for o ,do u usually o early on soy ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Good question, let me go check :coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

I guess it doesn't make me O earlier as I already O early enough on cd11. I need later than that this month though as I can't BD until cd 12 earliest. :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I guess it doesn't make me O earlier as I already O early enough on cd11. I need later than that this month though as I can't BD until cd 12 earliest. :nope:

The soy made me o later last time :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Feeling very emotional this morning :nope:Didn't sleep too well last night ,hubby wouldn't come to bed till after midnight then woke me at four in the morning to go to the loo :growlmad:Plus this soy is making me very weepy and tired ,let's hope it's worth it .morning everyone ,Happy Sunday ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning ladies. I was mia last night cos I actually went out :headspin: :haha:
> 
> I can't believe how all those lovely ladies have left us :cry: I really didn't think keeks would not come back :nope:
> 
> Well I seem to be ok on the soy touch wood :thumbup: I might do dhea but I think I have enough for now :haha:
> 
> Suki it really sounds like you are pg, I'm now wondering if you are one of those weird people who the tests don't work for :wacko::hugs::hugs:

Good for you:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> i hope everyone is okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- I got weepy on soy and clomid it didn't last long so hopefully you'll be bak to normal soon. Maybe the sports channels on the TV has done it :haha::hugs:. We have all the sports channels too and hubby, DS + DD are obsessed with Top Gear so in our hose it's sport or Top Gear!! Like you say fx it'll be worth it if you get a soy baby :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well still confused about me, temp has gone up a bit today so I'm assuming AF isn't close to coming. :bfn: still. Feeling really tired, got cramps in my uterus and lower back pain also got sore veiny boobs and I feel sick I know they all sound like preggy symptoms but honestly I'm 21dpo and not enough hcg to make preg tests positive surely i can't have enough hormones in my body to give me symptoms?!! FF said i should go to my Drs for a blood test in case I'm getting false negatives or if there is some other reason AF isn't coming so will ring Drs tomorrow to see if i can get an appt. i really don't think i'm pregnant with my other 3 I got positive tests straight away.
> 
> Sorry to keep going on I must be driving you all mad, i don't know whether to assume I'm pregnant until proven otherwise or assume I'm not until proven otherwise!!!
> 
> Going to try and have a day when i don't think about it. Going to have a long bath and pain my toe nails.
> 
> BF- how you getting on with the soy? FX it does it for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Viking- i take the DHEA on recommendation of Crystals FS, they have done research and shown it can help the egg quality for older ladies like us! Crystal's now preggers so hopefully it's a useful one to take. i ordered the make Crystal takes but i warn you it took AGES to come from Amazon. Hope your hand is getting better :hugs:
> 
> LL+ Rashaa- hope you're both okay this cycle :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to our lovely pregnant ladies Garnet, Dmon, Indigo and Crystal :wave:
> 
> Take care lovely ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Fingers crossed


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I'm glad you are getting a blood test! I hope they can get you in ASAP. Fingers crossed!!!!! And my hand is much better. Soaking it in the ice really helped. 
:hugs: Despie.


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I know you don't like talking about yourself :haha: but how are you feeling B, are you managing to eat enough? :munch: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Suki, I'm glad you are getting a blood test! I hope they can get you in ASAP. Fingers crossed!!!!! And my hand is much better. Soaking it in the ice really helped.
> :hugs: Despie.

Glad your hand is better:flower:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> :hugs:

Love your avatar:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Let's just say I am getting desperate to find something that tastes good and fits in my diet.:wacko: I am naturally a very heavy carb eater, which in itself is ok, but I can't find anything to eat with/on the carbs.:haha:

I actually tried beans on toast yesterday, and IDK how you guys eat that stuff.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Let's just say I am getting desperate to find something that tastes good and fits in my diet.:wacko: I am naturally a very heavy carb eater, which in itself is ok, but I can't find anything to eat with/on the carbs.:haha:
> 
> I actually tried beans on toast yesterday, and IDK how you guys eat that stuff.:wacko:

I hate beans on toast :wacko:that must suck with the food :nope:ESP wen most women see pregnancy as a time to relax on the diet and eat what ever they fancy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Nope! Maybe it is not meshing with your other stuff. You felt fine on it the last time???


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nope! Maybe it is not meshing with your other stuff. You felt fine on it the last time???Click to expand...

I felt great on it but I only took 25 25 50 75 100 mg ,ah well at least it's only another few days and I really want to give it a good shot and be done with it :thumbup:How are u feeling ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, it's probably the soy; I felt like that on Clomid and it was pretty awful:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, it's probably the soy; I felt like that on Clomid and it was pretty awful:hugs:

I didn't know u took clomid ,yea I really think it is the soy plus I have really bad wind :haha:Paul has just taking the kids out for a few hours to the park and Lucy has gone to her friends ,so I guess I can fart as much as I want now :haha:I think this is def my last try on the soy ,I feel fat bloated and crap :haha:Are u getting a bump Brooke?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

Hello ladies! :hi::hi:
I've been lurking for a bit, but saw Despie's little message yesterday about people going awol so I thought I'd log in and say hello properly! :flower::hugs:

I've been keeping up to date with you all via journals and this thread.......lurktastic! 

Big :hugs: to all


xxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, well, well...look who finally crawled out of her cave!:winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Hello ladies! :hi::hi:
> I've been lurking for a bit, but saw Despie's little message yesterday about people going awol so I thought I'd log in and say hello properly! :flower::hugs:
> 
> I've been keeping up to date with you all via journals and this thread.......lurktastic!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> xxx

Tessie :happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry:Are you ok babes ?i have missed you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

dachsundmom said:


> Well, well, well...look who finally crawled out of her cave!:winkwink::haha::hugs:


Awww what lovely, heartfelt words, and I've missed you too! :haha::haha:


----------



## TessieTwo

Desperado167 said:


> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! :hi::hi:
> I've been lurking for a bit, but saw Despie's little message yesterday about people going awol so I thought I'd log in and say hello properly! :flower::hugs:
> 
> I've been keeping up to date with you all via journals and this thread.......lurktastic!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Tessie :happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry:Are you ok babes ?i have missed you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I'm ok thanks Despie, hope you are feeling a bit better today :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds like the soy is giving you a bit of grief?


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TessieTwo said:
> 
> 
> Hello ladies! :hi::hi:
> I've been lurking for a bit, but saw Despie's little message yesterday about people going awol so I thought I'd log in and say hello properly! :flower::hugs:
> 
> I've been keeping up to date with you all via journals and this thread.......lurktastic!
> 
> Big :hugs: to all
> 
> 
> xxx
> 
> Tessie :happydance::happydance::happydance::cry::cry:Are you ok babes ?i have missed you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I'm ok thanks Despie, hope you are feeling a bit better today :hugs::hugs::hugs: Sounds like the soy is giving you a bit of grief?Click to expand...

Yea feel like crap to be honest but u have put a big smile on my face :) and u have made me move my ass out of bed :haha:how's life treating you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

TessieTwo said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Well, well, well...look who finally crawled out of her cave!:winkwink::haha::hugs:
> 
> 
> Awww what lovely, heartfelt words, and I've missed you too! :haha::haha:Click to expand...

A certain Scot told me you've been in the middle of a house move, so I hope that it all went well.:winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## TessieTwo

Despie, life is ok thanks, we're in the middle of moving house so it's been quite stressful getting everything sorted and packed up, and work has been pretty busy too so I've been awol all over the place really, not just here. Glad you are happy that I've turned up though, much better than being told to sod off! :thumbup: :haha:

Dmom....hmmmmmm, I wonder who that could be! :haha: Yes, she sent me a mail the other day saying she'd been pining for me (well not those exact words maybe, but I could read between the lines!) :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> Despie, life is ok thanks, we're in the middle of moving house so it's been quite stressful getting everything sorted and packed up, and work has been pretty busy too so I've been awol all over the place really, not just here. Glad you are happy that I've turned up though, much better than being told to sod off! :thumbup: :haha:
> 
> Dmom....hmmmmmm, I wonder who that could be! :haha: Yes, she sent me a mail the other day saying she'd been pining for me (well not those exact words maybe, but I could read between the lines!) :haha:

Nah I just tell my hubby to sod off :haha:,can imagine how stressful moving house is ,I couldn't cope :nope:Hope your hubby is behaving himself :haha::hugs:


----------



## TessieTwo

He's being all organised and giving me lists of things I need to sort out! I've been dragging my heels getting everything done, I really can't be arsed! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

TessieTwo said:


> He's being all organised and giving me lists of things I need to sort out! I've been dragging my heels getting everything done, I really can't be arsed! :haha:

Really :wacko:I didn't realise men could be organised and write lists :haha: hope you settle in soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nope! Maybe it is not meshing with your other stuff. You felt fine on it the last time???Click to expand...
> 
> I felt great on it but I only took 25 25 50 75 100 mg ,ah well at least it's only another few days and I really want to give it a good shot and be done with it :thumbup:How are u feeling ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Feeling incredibly good for some reason:thumbup: Hubby gets home today. Walked on treadmill today cause it was raining. I walked up hills cycle. Eeks legs hurt.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nope! Maybe it is not meshing with your other stuff. You felt fine on it the last time???Click to expand...
> 
> I felt great on it but I only took 25 25 50 75 100 mg ,ah well at least it's only another few days and I really want to give it a good shot and be done with it :thumbup:How are u feeling ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling incredibly good for some reason:thumbup: Hubby gets home today. Walked on treadmill today cause it was raining. I walked up hills cycle. Eeks legs hurt.Click to expand...

That's great ,take it easy but ,do u usually exercise wen u are pregnant ,:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Nope! Maybe it is not meshing with your other stuff. You felt fine on it the last time???Click to expand...
> 
> I felt great on it but I only took 25 25 50 75 100 mg ,ah well at least it's only another few days and I really want to give it a good shot and be done with it :thumbup:How are u feeling ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Feeling incredibly good for some reason:thumbup: Hubby gets home today. Walked on treadmill today cause it was raining. I walked up hills cycle. Eeks legs hurt.Click to expand...
> 
> That's great ,take it easy but ,do u usually exercise wen u are pregnant ,:hugs:Click to expand...

Yup I kinda slowed down during last pregnancy with all the issues but I don't do strenous like when i,m not pregnant. I walk about 3 miles still though. It is good for me and baby. I quit my candy addiction. This baby not into candy. I seem to crave vegis and cucumbers????


----------



## Desperado167

I was like that with the girls :wacko:Veggies and fruit and on the odd occasion crisps :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Suki go see your doctor for sure. At least I would

Despie only did soy once cycle and it was enough for me

Hi Tessie!!!

:hi: everyone!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Suki go see your doctor for sure. At least I would
> 
> Despie only did soy once cycle and it was enough for me
> 
> Hi Tessie!!!
> 
> :hi: everyone!

Really well I think this is my last soy cycle ,how did it effect you ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I never did it again so that should tell you something LOL


----------



## Milty

Tessie glad to see you

Suki: go pee normal and stick you IC in the pee in the toilet ... Don't ask why just try it then I will tell you 

Dmom: what are your rules? I will find you something tasty 
also tell me your most loved & most hated food

As for me I went out with the girls on Friday night and had a blast ...then woke up sick on Sat. Now I'm back in bed same as two weeks ago:dohh:


----------



## Milty

:hi: everyone


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> :hi: everyone

Hi Milty.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I never did it again so that should tell you something LOL

Do u remember how much you took?


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Suki go see your doctor for sure. At least I would
> 
> Despie only did soy once cycle and it was enough for me
> 
> Hi Tessie!!!
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Really well I think this is my last soy cycle ,how did it effect you ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe u can take less tonight?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> :hi: everyone

Hi Milty ,glad u had a good night ,:kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

But since I was sick I didn't start my Soy:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Suki go see your doctor for sure. At least I would
> 
> Despie only did soy once cycle and it was enough for me
> 
> Hi Tessie!!!
> 
> :hi: everyone!
> 
> Really well I think this is my last soy cycle ,how did it effect you ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe u can take less tonight?Click to expand...

Thanks g but I want to take wot u took :haha:I made a deal with bf and I am sticking to it :haha:Two more nights :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> But since I was sick I didn't start my Soy:shrug:

Can you not just take it now cd5-9 ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry u were sick :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

hmmmm....I believe it was 100mg a day from CD3 to CD7? or was it to CD5? I don't remember exactly


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Let's just say I am getting desperate to find something that tastes good and fits in my diet.:wacko: I am naturally a very heavy carb eater, which in itself is ok, but I can't find anything to eat with/on the carbs.:haha:
> 
> I actually tried beans on toast yesterday, and IDK how you guys eat that stuff.:wacko:

I hate beans on toast :sick:



Desperado167 said:


> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs: you don't have to stick to the deal if it is making you ill!

Hi LL, Tessie, Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi BF


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Let's just say I am getting desperate to find something that tastes good and fits in my diet.:wacko: I am naturally a very heavy carb eater, which in itself is ok, but I can't find anything to eat with/on the carbs.:haha:
> 
> I actually tried beans on toast yesterday, and IDK how you guys eat that stuff.:wacko:
> 
> I hate beans on toast :sick:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Feeling like crap and had to come to bed ,boobs sore and bloated back sore and head Sore and I feel warm and sick and its not a bug it's probably the soy plus restarting my supplements ,thanks goodness it's only another two nights after tonight ,does anyone else feel like this on it ......:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs: you don't have to stick to the deal if it is making you ill!
> 
> Hi LL, Tessie, Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

O yes I do ................I feel much better after some icecream and my oh got me the new mission impossible movie ,Tom cruise is still hot at 49 :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::thumbup: :icecream::thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## crystal443

I LOVE beans on toast :thumbup: mmmm I think I know what's for lunch now:haha::haha:

Despie-the only thing I didn't try was soy and it was because of all the SE everyone seems to have on it. I hope the next two days go quickly for you:hugs::hugs: I haven't seen the new Mission Impossible movie yet, we did watch Tower Heist last night which wasn't too bad..kinda funny:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> I LOVE beans on toast :thumbup: mmmm I think I know what's for lunch now:haha::haha:
> 
> Despie-the only thing I didn't try was soy and it was because of all the SE everyone seems to have on it. I hope the next two days go quickly for you:hugs::hugs: I haven't seen the new Mission Impossible movie yet, we did watch Tower Heist last night which wasn't too bad..kinda funny:shrug:

Morning crystal ,I do feel a bit better today but still so tired ,and so much to do ,Tuesday is my last day of soy :happydance::happydance::happydance:I really enjoyed mission impossible so did the kids ,it's a 12 A so we all watched it ,haven't seen Tower Heist ,how are you feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,:flower:Heading out to get my christening outfit today :thumbup:Hubby is going with me :wacko:Don't know if that's a good idea or not but he wants to come to get a shirt ,no doubt I will come back with nothing and three shirts :haha:Happy Monday everyone ,how's it going for everyone ,bf Milty dylis suki llbean b indigo crystal wanna tessie sus Viking googly and everyone else have a great day love you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hope you manage to get a nice outfit :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hope you get something nice I did the same thing last week and ended up getting a dress and cardi in Wallis which is a shop I never go in! I found a lot of nice dresses were too short. Good luck!

Milty- I did your trick this morning with an IC and then did normal testing fir IC & FRER all negative so I think I can safely assume I'm not pregnant!

I've got a drs appt tomorrow morning for what it's worth- mg GP practice is shit I have absolutely no faith in any if them sadly. Will try and go with an open mind and see what they say.

Hope the soy sisters are getting on okay

Hope all the other ladies are good too

Have a nice day ladies 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you have the gp appt suki but I agree I have little faith in them. If it was mine they would probably just say wait 2 weeks then come back :dohh:


----------



## Viking15

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad you have the gp appt suki but I agree I have little faith in them. If it was mine they would probably just say wait 2 weeks then come back :dohh:

How incredibly frustrating! 

Suki, I hope those tests are all wrong!!!!! :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck shopping Despie! I never find things with my husband either because he won't let me look. He has no patience when it comes to waiting for me. But I should wait all day long for him. :grr:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,:flower:Heading out to get my christening outfit today :thumbup:Hubby is going with me :wacko:Don't know if that's a good idea or not but he wants to come to get a shirt ,no doubt I will come back with nothing and three shirts :haha:Happy Monday everyone ,how's it going for everyone ,bf Milty dylis suki llbean b indigo crystal wanna tessie sus Viking googly and everyone else have a great day love you ladies :hugs::hugs:

Good luck.:happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Good luck shopping Despie! I never find things with my husband either because he won't let me look. He has no patience when it comes to waiting for me. But I should wait all day long for him. :grr:

Mine too.:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning ladies,
The Soy sisters kinda sounds like a rock band. Hope everyone is doing fine. It is Monday. Gotta get lots a things done today. Gotta order medical records so we can take them with us when we move. Wow we are gonna have a garage sale this weekend to get rid of some of our stuff. Especially kids stuff cause we got too much. Hope everyone has a Good day..


----------



## Jax41

Hi! :kiss: Boring.com here but good to catchup on all your stuff :flower:

I f'ing 4got to start temping!!! :dohh:


----------



## Viking15

Well don't forget tomorrow silly!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Hi! :kiss: Boring.com here but good to catchup on all your stuff :flower:
> 
> I f'ing 4got to start temping!!! :dohh:

Yeah it's perfect to start now so you can catch O :thumbup:

Good luck with the garage sale G, always good to get rid of stuff :thumbup:

Yay I got tickets to the Olympic footie :football: - have to go to cardiff as wembley was sold out in 30 seconds but have booked a hotel for the night within walking distance (hopefully!) of the stadium and am going with my sis and her kids :yipee: to see GB v uruguay and mexico v switz :happydance::happydance:

ETA I reallly hope beckham is playing lol :blush:


----------



## LLbean

Morning all

Despie hope you find the perfect dress!


----------



## sukisam

BF Olympic tickets how exciting imagine if you did see the very lovely David Beckham!! I've got tickets for some track events and I'm very excited I love athletics.

Earlier I made the very silly mistake of looking at an IC an hour after I pissed on it and there was a link evap it looks really convincing. I know I'm a twat for looking but it does look convincing in my defence!! Ive thrown all my piss sticks out and there were a lot if them!!!
Got drs appt tomorrow so let's see what they say.
Despie- hope you got a nice dress
Xxxxxxxxxxx
Just for the hell of it have included a pic of my evap
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/88e6dd3d.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Just back and need to catch up ,suki is that wot I think it is?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

dont get too excited I think it's an evap i looked at it an hour after peeing on it- i know I'm a dickhead!!!
It's annoyingly pink but it is way after the time frame so doesn't really count I just wanted to share it with you lovely ladies so you can feel my pain :blush::haha::haha: 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

I got loads of things :blush:Black trousers black jeans a dress and three tops and a pair of shoes :blush:Thought I might as well as hubby was footing the bill and we went out for breakfast plus I had some non alcoholic piña colado and cannelloni and some lovely seeded bread ,really lovely day and not one complaint or argument :wacko:suki I thought tht was a positive test ,are u still temping ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax ,where the hell have you been :growlmad::growlmad:Don't you know I have been having a meltdown on the soy :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:Morning to all our lovely American ladies :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T. nooooo :nope: what's been happening to ya babe?? :hugs::hugs:

MIA as I was in bed with DH, well the weather was wrotten so no point getting up :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T. nooooo :nope: what's been happening to ya babe?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MIA as I was in bed with DH, well the weather was wrotten so no point getting up :winkwink::haha:

Jax u are meant to leave having sex to next week :haha::growlmad:Am ok niw but the first few days on the soy I was a nutter ,crying hot flashes the runs farting sore boobs need I say more ,:haha:Still tonight and tomorrow night then I am done ,I have read that on ff 77% of ladies got a bfp on their first cycle of soy but I am only taking a small dosage these ladies took 200mg day 2-7 ,missed u babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Don't know who I'm more jealous of Despie for the shoppping and yummy food or Jax for being in bed with OH :haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Bf that's great news u got the tickets :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Don't know who I'm more jealous of Despie for the shoppping and yummy food or Jax for being in bed with OH :haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxx

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Suki.......man I am so confused :wacko:

I am not good at telling evaps from regular sticks so I would definitely say that is a BFP...I hope you get a straight answer tomorrow


----------



## Jax41

Suki!! :haha::haha:

T, sorry I missed ya too....but well y'know he was willing and I was able :winkwink::haha: I won't get any all week now so weekend here we come - literally :thumbup::haha:

Are you still going to take the SOY even though it's making you feel so ruff? I so hope this gets you that magic BFP, blimey the things we do :dohh: Oh and nice shopping trip btw, hope DH doesn't make you pay for it later?? :winkwink:

Butterfly, great news on the tickets, how you doing on the SOY?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Suki!! :haha::haha:
> 
> T, sorry I missed ya too....but well y'know he was willing and I was able :winkwink::haha: I won't get any all week now so weekend here we come - literally :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Are you still going to take the SOY even though it's making you feel so ruff? I so hope this gets you that magic BFP, blimey the things we do :dohh: Oh and nice shopping trip btw, hope DH doesn't make you pay for it later?? :winkwink:
> 
> Butterfly, great news on the tickets, how you doing on the SOY?

Jax u know my hubby soooo well ,:haha:Think I will get out of it but as the footie is on tonight :haha::thumbup:Yea I am still taking the soy not long now and it's over :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Suki!! :haha::haha:
> 
> T, sorry I missed ya too....but well y'know he was willing and I was able :winkwink::haha: I won't get any all week now so weekend here we come - literally :thumbup::haha:
> 
> Are you still going to take the SOY even though it's making you feel so ruff? I so hope this gets you that magic BFP, blimey the things we do :dohh: Oh and nice shopping trip btw, hope DH doesn't make you pay for it later?? :winkwink:
> 
> Butterfly, great news on the tickets, how you doing on the SOY?
> 
> Jax u know my hubby soooo well ,:haha:Think I will get out of it but as the footie is on tonight :haha::thumbup:Yea I am still taking the soy not long now and it's over :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Phewy....and then the shagathon begins :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha::haha:But before that it's the worry of missing ovulation and to see if it's gonna be earlier or later due to taking the soy :haha::wacko::hugs:Life is never easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> :haha::haha:But before that it's the worry of missing ovulation and to see if it's gonna be earlier or later due to taking the soy :haha::wacko::hugs:Life is never easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

All adds to the excitement T!! Well, when all else fails just DTD every other day :shrug: then at least you know you're covered :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:But before that it's the worry of missing ovulation and to see if it's gonna be earlier or later due to taking the soy :haha::wacko::hugs:Life is never easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> All adds to the excitement T!! Well, when all else fails just DTD every other day :shrug: then at least you know you're covered :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well hubby and I made a pact he takes the pills and I dtd whenever he is horny :haha::haha::haha:Christ I am gonna be walking like John wayne :cry::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- you are so going to be chaffing :blush::haha::haha:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- you are so going to be chaffing :blush::haha::haha:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:haha:It's ok I have my aloe Vera in the drawer beside my bed :thumbup::blush::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> :haha::haha:But before that it's the worry of missing ovulation and to see if it's gonna be earlier or later due to taking the soy :haha::wacko::hugs:Life is never easy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> All adds to the excitement T!! Well, when all else fails just DTD every other day :shrug: then at least you know you're covered :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Well hubby and I made a pact he takes the pills and I dtd whenever he is horny :haha::haha::haha:Christ I am gonna be walking like John wayne :cry::haha:Click to expand...

...Glop.....!!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki wot times your apt tomorrow ?best of luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Drs tomorrow at 10.30 I will keep you all posted, tbh I'm really not expecting them to do anything
xxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Oh Suki, I really hope they help you. It is just torture of they don't. 
Despie, nice shopping trip! I think you are gonna pay one way or another. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Drs tomorrow at 10.30 I will keep you all posted, tbh I'm really not expecting them to do anything
> xxxxxxx

If they draw blood then u will know for sure if u are pregnant by Wednesday :thumbup:Am sure this is all putting your head away :nope:U need to beg the doc for a blood test :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Suki, I really hope they help you. It is just torture of they don't.
> Despie, nice shopping trip! I think you are gonna pay one way or another. :haha:

Me too :haha:,I am ok with that just glad that I can actually have a nice day out with my hubby for once with no arguments ,he really made an effort :wacko:Even standing outside the fitting rooms while I tried the stuff on :wacko::haha:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> BF Olympic tickets how exciting imagine if you did see the very lovely David Beckham!! I've got tickets for some track events and I'm very excited I love athletics.
> 
> Earlier I made the very silly mistake of looking at an IC an hour after I pissed on it and there was a link evap it looks really convincing. I know I'm a twat for looking but it does look convincing in my defence!! Ive thrown all my piss sticks out and there were a lot if them!!!
> Got drs appt tomorrow so let's see what they say.
> Despie- hope you got a nice dress
> Xxxxxxxxxxx
> Just for the hell of it have included a pic of my evap
> https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/88e6dd3d.jpg

I see a line and it is light pink.


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> T. nooooo :nope: what's been happening to ya babe?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MIA as I was in bed with DH, well the weather was wrotten so no point getting up :winkwink::haha:

Might as well.:thumbup::winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Well went to breakfast with Hubby too. I felt like I was going to puke though. It as too rich for baby. She likes her berry shakes better. Have to pack then go on walk.


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hi! :kiss: Boring.com here but good to catchup on all your stuff :flower:
> 
> I f'ing 4got to start temping!!! :dohh:
> 
> Yeah it's perfect to start now so you can catch O :thumbup:
> 
> Good luck with the garage sale G, always good to get rid of stuff :thumbup:
> 
> Yay I got tickets to the Olympic footie :football: - have to go to cardiff as wembley was sold out in 30 seconds but have booked a hotel for the night within walking distance (hopefully!) of the stadium and am going with my sis and her kids :yipee: to see GB v uruguay and mexico v switz :happydance::happydance:
> 
> ETA I reallly hope beckham is playing lol :blush:Click to expand...

Glad u got your tickets..:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T. nooooo :nope: what's been happening to ya babe?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MIA as I was in bed with DH, well the weather was wrotten so no point getting up :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Jax u are meant to leave having sex to next week :haha::growlmad:Am ok niw but the first few days on the soy I was a nutter ,crying hot flashes the runs farting sore boobs need I say more ,:haha:Still tonight and tomorrow night then I am done ,I have read that on ff 77% of ladies got a bfp on their first cycle of soy but I am only taking a small dosage these ladies took 200mg day 2-7 ,missed u babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Wow I think my ovaries would burst if I took that much. They hurt during OV time with only 68mg of Soy. Awwg maybe some women need more but they can cause ovary cysts.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T. nooooo :nope: what's been happening to ya babe?? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> MIA as I was in bed with DH, well the weather was wrotten so no point getting up :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Jax u are meant to leave having sex to next week :haha::growlmad:Am ok niw but the first few days on the soy I was a nutter ,crying hot flashes the runs farting sore boobs need I say more ,:haha:Still tonight and tomorrow night then I am done ,I have read that on ff 77% of ladies got a bfp on their first cycle of soy but I am only taking a small dosage these ladies took 200mg day 2-7 ,missed u babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Wow I think my ovaries would burst if I took that much. They hurt during OV time with only 68mg of Soy. Awwg maybe some women need more but they can cause ovary cysts.Click to expand...

I don't think I could cope with 200mg a nite either :nope:


----------



## Milty

Suki : is that "evap" from the potty one?


----------



## Desperado167

Started epo yesterday ,wen do I stop taking it anyone know ?milty how are you ,did u start the soy!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I did 50mg and didn't sleep but I think that is due to my cold


----------



## 44andHoping

Just wanted to say G'day ladies :flower:

Gotta LOT of reading to get through all your posts but stopping by to include myself in the chit chat! 

Many of you have prob already seen my intro...so I'll keep it short n sweet!

Met the hubs later in life, fell in luuurve, married and started TTC #1 (my first ever)

Had all the usual work up tests done(CCCT, HSG *friggin OUCH* SA) all apparently normal! So I'm probably just TTC with old eggs (sigh). 
Ive never ever seen a BFP and I'd probably fall over and faint if one ever decides to smack me in the face.

This month I've been on a bit of a downer and pretty much have allowed myself for the first time to really think about a future without ever having children.

In my mind I have been contemplating just being a foster mum as god knows there are so many kids who need some love in this world.

That about wraps it up in a nutshell :)


----------



## Desperado167

Hi and welcome ,:kiss:I really hope u do get smacked up the face with a bfp pretty soon ,ttc sucks :growlmad:hugs::hugs:Fostering would be wonderful too :thumbup: are u taking any supplements?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Desp from what Ive heard you take EPO from CD1 through to ovulation then stop.

I had been contemplating starting that up 2 months ago. It is also supposed to help with many PMS too!


----------



## 44andHoping

The only supps I am taking are: Pre natals, CoQ10 (anywhere from 30mg - 100mg) and ALA.

I cut back on my "old supps" like beer, wine and the occasional tub of icecream and take outs :haha: about a year ago but have since started those up again. (in moderation)


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Suki : is that "evap" from the potty one?

I think it is


----------



## sukisam

Hi 44 and hoping- hello! Hope you get a lovely bfp, I think fostering is a great think to do are you planning on fostering with or without a bfp?
:hugs::hugs:

Milty- the evap isn't from the potty one it's from dipping in my wee. What's the deal with the potty dip is it a strange secret?!:hugs::hugs:

Despie- you take EPO from cd 1 to ovulation you have to stop then cos it can cause uterine contractions :thumbup::hugs:

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I did 50mg and didn't sleep but I think that is due to my cold

I didn't sleep the first two nights on soy :nope:hope u feel better soon :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> The only supps I am taking are: Pre natals, CoQ10 (anywhere from 30mg - 100mg) and ALA.
> 
> I cut back on my "old supps" like beer, wine and the occasional tub of icecream and take outs :haha: about a year ago but have since started those up again. (in moderation)

:haha::haha:We def all need the odd tipple and tub of Ben and jerrys now and again :thumbup:Wots ala Hun?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hi: despie glad you managed to get an outfit, what are your new shoes like??? I love shoe shopping:blush:

In regards supplements I started coq this month but taking 150, is this too much .:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hi: despie glad you managed to get an outfit, what are your new shoes like??? I love shoe shopping:blush:
> 
> In regards supplements I started coq this month but taking 150, is this too much .:shrug:

I don't think u can ever get too much cock :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Grr just lost my reply :growlmad: so in short

Suki -looks like BFP :thumbup:

T - great on the shopping :happydance:

44 welcome :hi:

Just got back from optician. Referred to hospital for high pressure eyeballs :wacko:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi 44! I must ask, why ALA? I have done GLA and CLA, but not for TTC purposes.:thumbup:

T, great news on your outfits!:happydance:

M, your eye doctor has to refer you out for the glaucoma test?:hugs:

Hi everyone else! At work and lazy.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Grr just lost my reply :growlmad: so in short
> 
> Suki -looks like BFP :thumbup:
> 
> T - great on the shopping :happydance:
> 
> 44 welcome :hi:
> 
> Just got back from optician. Referred to hospital for high pressure eyeballs :wacko:

Omg :wacko:Does that mean you are eyeballing too many men :haha:Only joking wot on earth is high pressure eyeballs ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep B for glaucoma. He said they have to refer you if your level is above 21 and mine were 25 in each eye. It will probably take months before I get the appointment though!

What are all these LAs? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hi: despie glad you managed to get an outfit, what are your new shoes like??? I love shoe shopping:blush:
> 
> In regards supplements I started coq this month but taking 150, is this too much .:shrug:

Will try post you the shoes ,I got two pairs as I couldn't pick :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

B u could never be lazy if you tried :haha::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Will try post you the shoes ,I got two pairs as I couldn't pick :haha::hugs:[/QUOTE]

That'a my kind of shoe shopping


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> B u could never be lazy if you tried :haha::hugs:

I am trying, but it's just not working out very well.:winkwink::haha:


M, amino acids. And why in the hell can't your eye doctor not treat you for this? Or, is this another NS thing, where you start at the bottom and hope you get to see a real doctor, in a timely manner.:nope::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

44andHoping said:


> Just wanted to say G'day ladies :flower:
> 
> Gotta LOT of reading to get through all your posts but stopping by to include myself in the chit chat!
> 
> Many of you have prob already seen my intro...so I'll keep it short n sweet!
> 
> Met the hubs later in life, fell in luuurve, married and started TTC #1 (my first ever)
> 
> Had all the usual work up tests done(CCCT, HSG *friggin OUCH* SA) all apparently normal! So I'm probably just TTC with old eggs (sigh).
> Ive never ever seen a BFP and I'd probably fall over and faint if one ever decides to smack me in the face.
> 
> This month I've been on a bit of a downer and pretty much have allowed myself for the first time to really think about a future without ever having children.
> 
> In my mind I have been contemplating just being a foster mum as god knows there are so many kids who need some love in this world.
> 
> That about wraps it up in a nutshell :)

Hi 44andhoping! :hi: lovely to have you here with us in the chit chat :flower: You n me are in the same boat, although I've yet to have all the testing done, I've been at this for 21 cycles now and have never seen a BFP either - hello? Where are you? :shrug:

Wishing you lots of luck, we'll find these elusive BFPs somehow :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yep it's the good old NHS dragging things out as usual. Hopefully after a few months they will tell me all is ok anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, do your eyes feel different to normal? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

sukisam said:


> Hi 44 and hoping- hello! Hope you get a lovely bfp, I think fostering is a great think to do are you planning on fostering with or without a bfp?
> :hugs::hugs:

Either way....I am on route to a rather negative state of mind as far as any BFP goes. Hate to say it but I think it is my minds way of "giving up" so I dont set myself up for any more disappointment


----------



## 44andHoping

dachsundmom said:


> Hi 44! I must ask, why ALA? I have done GLA and CLA, but not for TTC purposes.:thumbup:

Desp & dachs -- I have been taking ALA for years as an antioxident. I reckon it keeps me young at heart :winkwink:

I also used to take Glutamine and CLA when I was bodybuilding/training hard but have since done a little research and tried to keep my supps to a decent minimum as well as my workouts not so extreme. I refuse to give up the Ala...its a major antioxident as well as other things. I only take mimimum dose along with minimum Cock (HaHa Desp!!) combined together. I take them separately...CoQ10 seems to keep my awake at night if I take it too late in the day so I take that in the AM.


----------



## 44andHoping

Dylis said:


> :hi: despie glad you managed to get an outfit, what are your new shoes like??? I love shoe shopping:blush:
> 
> In regards supplements I started coq this month but taking 150, is this too much .:shrug:

Ohhhh yes shoe shopping is a fabulous pick me up!!

As for the CoQ....I have read up to 600mg is ideal, but after lots of research (so-be-it our friend google) I saw that many take the minimum (30 - 100mg) with good results. I also read it can take up to 3 months before results are seen. In any case it cant hurt.


----------



## Jax41

Right, I gotta go cook supper so I'll catch up with all you lovelies tomorrow :flower: xXx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b730319e.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/8da5dba8.jpg


----------



## peanutpup

Despie--love the shoes!! I really like open toe style but I can't wear them cause I do not like my feet:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Despie--love the shoes!! I really like open toe style but I can't wear them cause I do not like my feet:haha:

I know I don't really like feet either :haha:But I have wide feet and can't walk in really high shoes so these were the best I could get ,I got myself some of the cracked nail varnish and it will do the job :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b730319e.jpg

Love this shoe Do u have your dress yet?


----------



## Dylis

Just back from Zumba, I am totally rubbish:nope:


Loving those shoes with the flower on wots The dress Like


----------



## Garnet

Dylis said:


> Just back from Zumba, I am totally rubbish:nope:
> 
> 
> Loving those shoes with the flower on wots The dress Like

Zumba queen.:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

It's a black maxi dress but I also got black wide leg trousers for the other shoes and a cross over top o and a cream chiffon blouse as well :dohh::hugs:So i really three outfits to pick from :haha::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Zumba is work in progress. At least this week I never bumped into anyone and was facing the right way for the whole hr, :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Dylis said:


> Zumba is work in progress. At least this week I never bumped into anyone and was facing the right way for the whole hr, :haha:

Hey at least you are shaking your booty. :flower:


----------



## Dylis

Desperado167 said:


> It's a black maxi dress but I also got black wide leg trousers for the other shoes and a cross over top o and a cream chiffon blouse as well :dohh::hugs:So i really three outfits to pick from :haha::hugs:

The both sound lovely also got ideal 2 choices if sunny or wet


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, do your eyes feel different to normal? :hugs::hugs:

Well I went because I was struggling to look from my phone to the tv but he said that was just old age :haha: my prescription hasn't changed, I'm still pretty blind without my contacts :haha:

T, loving the shoes and the outfits sound great :hugs:

Just cycled back from my friends house after the big match and the heavens opened on me. Drowned rat lol. :rain:


----------



## crystal443

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b730319e.jpg

Love these Despie:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, do your eyes feel different to normal? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well I went because I was struggling to look from my phone to the tv but he said that was just old age :haha: my prescription hasn't changed, I'm still pretty blind without my contacts :haha:
> 
> T, loving the shoes and the outfits sound great :hugs:
> 
> Just cycled back from my friends house after the big match and the heavens opened on me. Drowned rat lol. :rain:Click to expand...

No pictures..:winkwink::winkwink:


----------



## Milty

sukisam said:


> Milty- the evap isn't from the potty one it's from dipping in my wee. What's the deal with the potty dip is it a strange secret?!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- you take EPO from cd 1 to ovulation you have to stop then cos it can cause uterine contractions :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I was thinking it might be the hook effect ...where your HCG levels are two high to be read by a home test...this is common with Twins...I thought maybe you O'd a bit earlier than you thought and if it was twins ...then just maybe....


----------



## Milty

Oh and you potty dip to dilute the sample and therefore have low enough HCG #s to read on a test


----------



## crystal443

sukisam said:


> BF Olympic tickets how exciting imagine if you did see the very lovely David Beckham!! I've got tickets for some track events and I'm very excited I love athletics.
> 
> Earlier I made the very silly mistake of looking at an IC an hour after I pissed on it and there was a link evap it looks really convincing. I know I'm a twat for looking but it does look convincing in my defence!! Ive thrown all my piss sticks out and there were a lot if them!!!
> Got drs appt tomorrow so let's see what they say.
> Despie- hope you got a nice dress
> Xxxxxxxxxxx
> Just for the hell of it have included a pic of my evap
> https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/88e6dd3d.jpg

Wow Suki, for an evap line its got colour :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning lovely ladies ,suki good luck today for your apt ,:hugs:Anyone coming up to ovulation ,?anyone ready to Poas? ,let's hope for a great month like last month for everyone ,lots of hugs love and babydust :hugs::hugs::hugs:,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning , poas-athon starts later today. Got to get some some tests on way home. I was going to wait for af but resolve has crumbled.:blush: Ive made it to 10dpo


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
Still no AF and BFN got drs appt at 10.30 then will let all you lovely ladies know how I get on
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning , poas-athon starts later today. Got to get some some tests on way home. I was going to wait for af but resolve has crumbled.:blush: Ive made it to 10dpo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> Still no AF and BFN got drs appt at 10.30 then will let all you lovely ladies know how I get on
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Jax41

44andHoping said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Hi 44 and hoping- hello! Hope you get a lovely bfp, I think fostering is a great think to do are you planning on fostering with or without a bfp?
> :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Either way....I am on route to a rather negative state of mind as far as any BFP goes. Hate to say it but I think it is my minds way of "giving up" so I dont set myself up for any more disappointmentClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs: You're not alone, I know EXACTLY how you feel :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Dylis said:


> Zumba is work in progress. At least this week I never bumped into anyone and was facing the right way for the whole hr, :haha:

:haha::haha: Dylis, now that made me chuckle! Thanks :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Morning!

Suki, GL for today, I still think yesterday looks like a BFP :flower:

Dylis, good for facing the right way (I wouldn't!) and yay for POAS action :happydance:

T, you feeling any better on the Soy? :hugs:

Jax, Garnet, LL, 44, Indi, B, anyone else :hi:

Well I started OPK POASing today as I had some EWCM yesterday. Could be back to my normal cd11/12 O day, let's see... :coffee:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, have you booked your train ticket yet? :winkwink:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Well I'm back from the Drs, as I suspected I'm not really any further forward :growlmad:. 

He said I could be pregnant and not showing up on hpt and all the symptoms are related to that. He said I could be pregnant and be having an ectopic cos of the right sided pain- which I had when pregnant with DS they thought he might be an ectopic cos of the pain but luckily he wasn't. He said the pain could be an ovarian cyst but I said that wouldn't stop AF coming would it? So he examined my abdo and said it was very tender on the right lower side my temp was normal so he doesn't think it's anything like appendicitis. 

So plan is take regular paracetamol + carry on with folic acid:

Phone GP if i get positive test and then will send me to gynae unit to investigate possibility of ectopic

Phone GP if abdo pain gets worse and he'll send me to the Abdo hot clinic.

In the meantime wait it out :growlmad:, my temp dropped a little bit today but it's still up and no feelings of AF coming. 

Hubby think I should pretend abdo pain is worse tomorow just to be seen but I don't really want to do that knowing my luck I'll end up with a bloody tube up my arse :wacko:

So sorry lovely ladies the saga continues! I need more sticks to piss on I've spent a bloody fortune on them. He said not to test again until Saturday but if I was pregnant and an ectopic I'd be almost 7 weeks by then :growlmad:

still confused

Really hope you ladies are having a better day than me!

Despie- LOVE the shoes, the peep toe ones are identical to the pair I bought last week for my neice's christening. I also bought 2 pairs-we're so naughty! Hope you're okay today and the soy is being nicer to you :hugs::hugs:

Dylis-GL with the POAS I'll keep everything crossed for you. I LOVE Zumba too it's such a laugh i don't worry too much about getting it right as long as you're sweating and laughing it's all good :hugs::hugs:

BF- good luck with the opk POAS- yah for the old EWCM :thumbup::hugs:

Jax, Rashaa, Milty, Crystal, Dmon, Viking, Garnet and anyone else I've forgotten- :wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, have you booked your train ticket yet? :winkwink:

Luckily from Thursday I have my Mum's car so I can do a quick driveby if required (looks like I may be getting a warm up visit tonight though anyway, jsut in case to cover tomorrow as i won't be able to make that :blush::haha:)


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn I knew I had forgotten loads of people Viking, Milty, rashaa :hi: :hugs::hugs:

Suki, well that is a bit annoying. Like you say, if it was eptopic then that seems to be leaving it a bit late. I have to admit I would be tempted to POAS again in the next few days. How annoying to be in limbo. I would also be tempted to slightly exaggerate the pain.. :blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Butterfly, have you booked your train ticket yet? :winkwink:
> 
> Luckily from Thursday I have my Mum's car so I can do a quick driveby if required (looks like I may be getting a warm up visit tonight though anyway, jsut in case to cover tomorrow as i won't be able to make that :blush::haha:)Click to expand...

Good luck.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly, have you booked your train ticket yet? :winkwink:

Morning and hello


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Well I'm back from the Drs, as I suspected I'm not really any further forward :growlmad:.
> 
> He said I could be pregnant and not showing up on hpt and all the symptoms are related to that. He said I could be pregnant and be having an ectopic cos of the right sided pain- which I had when pregnant with DS they thought he might be an ectopic cos of the pain but luckily he wasn't. He said the pain could be an ovarian cyst but I said that wouldn't stop AF coming would it? So he examined my abdo and said it was very tender on the right lower side my temp was normal so he doesn't think it's anything like appendicitis.
> 
> So plan is take regular paracetamol + carry on with folic acid:
> 
> Phone GP if i get positive test and then will send me to gynae unit to investigate possibility of ectopic
> 
> Phone GP if abdo pain gets worse and he'll send me to the Abdo hot clinic.
> 
> In the meantime wait it out :growlmad:, my temp dropped a little bit today but it's still up and no feelings of AF coming.
> 
> Hubby think I should pretend abdo pain is worse tomorow just to be seen but I don't really want to do that knowing my luck I'll end up with a bloody tube up my arse :wacko:
> 
> So sorry lovely ladies the saga continues! I need more sticks to piss on I've spent a bloody fortune on them. He said not to test again until Saturday but if I was pregnant and an ectopic I'd be almost 7 weeks by then :growlmad:
> 
> still confused
> 
> Really hope you ladies are having a better day than me!
> 
> Despie- LOVE the shoes, the peep toe ones are identical to the pair I bought last week for my neice's christening. I also bought 2 pairs-we're so naughty! Hope you're okay today and the soy is being nicer to you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dylis-GL with the POAS I'll keep everything crossed for you. I LOVE Zumba too it's such a laugh i don't worry too much about getting it right as long as you're sweating and laughing it's all good :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- good luck with the opk POAS- yah for the old EWCM :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Jax, Rashaa, Milty, Crystal, Dmon, Viking, Garnet and anyone else I've forgotten- :wave:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awgg frustrating:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, you're sounding so relaxed and laid back these days :flower:


----------



## Jax41

Suki, can you not just go to A&E and ask them to scan you etc? I mean if this is an eptopic (and I have everything Xed it isn't) are they going to wait until you are a heap on the floor before they do anything?? :shrug: :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, my guess is that you don't have anything tubal going on, bc your HCG would still be rising...some test would pick it up. If you want to pay for a private blood test, you totally could, but from everything you are describing, if not a BFP, I wonder if your body failed to OV the first time out and is now trying again.

Anovulatory cycles can often run a little longer and this might be the case here...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks for your thoughts ladies :flower:

i'm pretty sure it's not an ectopic but it what the Dr is thinking of, it's strange I don't feel pregnant but i also don't feel like AF is going to come :wacko:

Dmon- I have thought that but I've had no EWCM for weeks just creamy cm++ and I started doing my temps 4 days ago and they have been high at my post-ovulation level.

Jax- I did feel really faint + dizzy in Sainsburys earlier and I thought mmm maybe I could have a similar episode at work as i work in a hospital and I could go to A+E. Knowing my luck I'd have a Dr I know with his hand up my bum or my ladybits :blush::haha::haha::haha:

Take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, I could be very confused, but did you say this was a Clomid cycle? When I took it, my CM was all screwed up and my temps ran higher. IDK, just grasping at straws, I guess.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O Christ suki :growlmad:Am sure u feel like screaming .,it's so frustrating :nope:It's just a pity u couldn't go to a and e and demand a scan or the early pregnancy centre ?i feel so angry for you waiting for answers :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Dmon- yes it was a clomid cycle, it was the 3rd cycle on it but I didn't take it 3 consecutive months. My temps and Cm were normal the other months but maybe that is it. I just wonder why i would have cramps and feel dizzy and sick?

Despie- thanks sweetie I'm trying not to get too pissed off cos it won't change anything. I've ran out of hpt so got nothing to piss on now, got some ICs on the way I can't afford to keep pissing on FRER :growlmad:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Suki, well yes, umm, that thought would be enough to put me off too or scare AF into submission :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Dmon- yes it was a clomid cycle, it was the 3rd cycle on it but I didn't take it 3 consecutive months. My temps and Cm were normal the other months but maybe that is it. I just wonder why i would have cramps and feel dizzy and sick?
> 
> Despie- thanks sweetie I'm trying not to get too pissed off cos it won't change anything. I've ran out of hpt so got nothing to piss on now, got some ICs on the way I can't afford to keep pissing on FRER :growlmad:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Ok I will get pissed off for you :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, you okay today? How's the SOY going?x


----------



## sukisam

Ladies I've bit the bullet and made an appt to see the FS who prescribed the clomd tonight. His sec said they won't charge us for the appy just £150 for the ultrasound which i know is a lot but i can't carry on like this. I'm hoping he'll do a hcg blood test too. Hubbys going to kill me but I trust the Dr and for me that's worth paying for. The appt is at 7.30pm
I'll keep you posted
xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I think at this stage that is a good call and hopefully the ultrasound will show what the heck is going on :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Suki, can't you just go to A&E and save yourself the £s? If you tell them you are in pain they should scan you and that would be able to tell you of you have ectopic, ovarian cysts or you are preggers!!!! That would be the best outcome.


----------



## sukisam

Viking- I did think of it but when I went years ago with a twisted ovarian cyst I was on gas for the pain and they still didn't ultrasound me, they made a gynae clinic appt for 2 weeks later when I was finally scanned and I had a huge cyst and had surgery 2 days later:growlmad:

I would love to go to A+E but I'm just not sure they would ultrasound me. I know I shouldn't have to pay but this way i get to control what happens and I will leave the appt having had an ultrasound. i just have a feeling if I go to A+E I'm going to end up pissed of and frustrated. I would've hung on and tried A+E first but the FS doesn't have another appt until 15th May and i can't wait 2 more weeks.

thanks ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Sheesh. Sounds like things are super messed up there. Ok that sounded really judgmental. Oops.


----------



## Milty

Suki: so sorry sweetie it sucks not being in control


----------



## sukisam

No oops required- think you may have hit the nail on the head :thumbup::hugs:

I think I have just had BAD experiences with Drs, maybe i have a screwed up view but couldn't get my GP to request bloods +/- ultrasound and i just think A+E would be the same .

Hopefully I can update you all on my uterus later :blush::haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Milty said:


> Suki: so sorry sweetie it sucks not being in control

Yep Milty you're right i like to be in charge of my own body as much as I can and I am a bit of a control freak :blush::haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Garnet, you're sounding so relaxed and laid back these days :flower:

Strangely, I am. We are also moving next month too. My husband is the one who is going to get his boxers in a bunch because he procrastinates. I am prepared hopefully and I guess I only have to go to the hospital that I don't care for a couple of times. I guess I'm busy so I'm not idle.:flower: :flower:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Ladies I've bit the bullet and made an appt to see the FS who prescribed the clomd tonight. His sec said they won't charge us for the appy just £150 for the ultrasound which i know is a lot but i can't carry on like this. I'm hoping he'll do a hcg blood test too. Hubbys going to kill me but I trust the Dr and for me that's worth paying for. The appt is at 7.30pm
> I'll keep you posted
> xxxxx

Yes I would want to know too. I would of made the same decision..:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Ladies I've bit the bullet and made an appt to see the FS who prescribed the clomd tonight. His sec said they won't charge us for the appy just £150 for the ultrasound which i know is a lot but i can't carry on like this. I'm hoping he'll do a hcg blood test too. Hubbys going to kill me but I trust the Dr and for me that's worth paying for. The appt is at 7.30pm
> I'll keep you posted
> xxxxx

I think that's a perfect decision :thumbup:Good luck darling ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, you okay today? How's the SOY going?x

Am fine Hun ,out with my friend today ::haha:My last night of soy :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi everyone!

suki sorry going through such crap:hugs: fx'd for appt you finally get answers

despie good job putting up with the soy:thumbup: love trash tv--good to turn the brain off every now and then.


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: peanut :hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: peanut :hugs:

 BF:hugs::flower: gl girl you are about to enter the crazy zone:haha: hope you catch little eggy!!:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi pp and bf ,:flower::hi::hi::hi::hug:


----------



## peanutpup

Hi Despie!:wave::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Hi Despie!:wave::hugs::hugs::flower:

How are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.

He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.

sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal

Thanks for all your support

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.
> 
> He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.
> 
> sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

So sorry Suki:hugs: 3 mos. Clomid.gives you a chance to get pregnant.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Well just got back from seeing FS he was nice he did an ultrasound and there were no cysts but no signs of pregnancy either, he said that he thought I had been pregnant as everything looked so thick and the fact that I had some lines on hpt he thinks there was some hcg around. He says I'm not pregnant now and my period will come at some point.
> 
> He's prescribed three more months of clomid that I'll probably take. Have had a cry on the way back in the car just feel a bit numb now. It's strange because I kept saying to OH I don't feel pregnant but I also didn't feel like AF was coming and i guess that was true in a way.
> 
> sorry to bring sad tidings ladies, hopefully I'll get AF soon and get back to normal
> 
> Thanks for all your support
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Oh suki :cry:I am so very sorry for you and your oh :nope:Massive hugs thinking of you loads tonight ,wish I could give you a hug in real life ,love you sweetie ,xxxxx,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hugs:Suki I'm so sorry:hugs:


----------



## crystal443

:hugs: so sorry suki:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh Suki...what a pain. Well I am glad you got some answers though... :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi::hi::hi:well my son was up all night being sick :nope:He now has the bug ,his bus escort has it too and five kids from the class ugh ,bless him, so not much sleep last night and I really struggled not to be sick but just kept thinking I will bring up the soy :wacko:,on a great note I have loads and loads of cm ,and am pretty sure it's the epo ,and it's only day seven so it's fantastic as I am not due to o Till next weekend ,I do however thanks to the soy have a nice spot on my chin in fact it's massive and I never ever get spots .trying not to touch it as I don't want a massive zit on my gob for the christening :haha:Lots and lots of love and prayers for all today esp our dearest suki ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Bf any positive opks yet ,dylis ,have u started Poas yet ,jax remember to take your temp today or else :growlmad:.......:haha:Hi to all the ladies lurking And to everyone else ,:hugs::hugs:B indigo sus sum 44 wanna jenn pb rashaa Viking googly Milty llbean Tessie pp crystal garnet and everyone else :kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

thanks for your messages :hugs::hugs:. 

Well I didn't sleep great and i was so tired to get up and get to work for 7am. I'm now sat at my desk crying and not being particularly productive (I'm in my office on my own).

It's funny how you don't really know you're pregnant yet finding out your not any more is so devastating. I guess I'm crying for what could've been and almost was. I'll also think it's a bit bloody mean that the cycle that started on Emily's anniversary has ended up like this :cry:

Think i'll take clomid this month once AF comes and try and get back to the care free happy place I was at the beginning of the month.

Hope you all have a great day ladies.

Despie- the best thing i use for zits is sudocream itdries the spot up so much quicker than spot cream and if it's good enough for Cheryl Cole is good enough for me :thumbup:

Take care lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dylis

:hugs: Suki, can you go home??


----------



## sukisam

I am thinking of it, I might wait until Oh has taken the kids to school and then i might go home. I'm not really doing anything, think I've answered three emails in over an hour!


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> thanks for your messages :hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Well I didn't sleep great and i was so tired to get up and get to work for 7am. I'm now sat at my desk crying and not being particularly productive (I'm in my office on my own).
> 
> It's funny how you don't really know you're pregnant yet finding out your not any more is so devastating. I guess I'm crying for what could've been and almost was. I'll also think it's a bit bloody mean that the cycle that started on Emily's anniversary has ended up like this :cry:
> 
> Think i'll take clomid this month once AF comes and try and get back to the care free happy place I was at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day ladies.
> 
> Despie- the best thing i use for zits is sudocream itdries the spot up so much quicker than spot cream and if it's good enough for Cheryl Cole is good enough for me :thumbup:
> 
> Take care lovely ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes ,I agree with dylis u should go home ,am feeling so sad for you :cry:But you know clomid has worked for you and can work again and yes I have a Big drop of bum cream on my chin :haha:Aw babes life's such a bitch:growlmad: but I bet Emily will be looking after your angel baby until you all meet again ,I am lighting my special candle for you today for peace and strength ,love you sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:

quick question I know you the ladies will tell the truth; when I've had my bloods done twice my progesterone has been low I use progesterone cream do you think it's worth asking FS to prescrobe progetsreone pessaries or if the lining of the womb is okay and MP is normally 14 days is it not needed?

Let me know what you think and i can ring his sec and ask her to ask him to prescribe.

thanks ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> quick question I know you the ladies will tell the truth; when I've had my bloods done twice my progesterone has been low I use progesterone cream do you think it's worth asking FS to prescrobe progetsreone pessaries or if the lining of the womb is okay and MP is normally 14 days is it not needed?
> 
> Let me know what you think and i can ring his sec and ask her to ask him to prescribe.
> 
> thanks ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Def ask for it babes ,I have it too I am taking cyclogest this month after o is confirmed and then stop if no bfp ,my gynae subscribed them ,am sure it won't do any harm to ask ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: aw suki sorry I wasn't around yesterday, so sorry to hear the results and yes it is bound to hit you to confirm that you have had a loss :cry::hugs::hugs: I hope AF comes soon so you can get back on the clomid. 

T lol at you and your big zit, hope it goes down with the bum cream :haha: and hope your ds gets better soon :hugs:

Neg opk yesterday but it did have a bit of a line so will test again this afternoon. Also have a fair amount of ewcm so hopefully will O in next few days :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

Butterfly sounds like will posItive for the weekend:thumbup:

Afm this Morning i was NO I will not POAS and I will wait for af as they are always snowy white..and now I'm like give me a stick and on my 3rd tea .. So I lasted 3 hrs:haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh Suki!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> thanks for your messages :hugs::hugs:.
> 
> Well I didn't sleep great and i was so tired to get up and get to work for 7am. I'm now sat at my desk crying and not being particularly productive (I'm in my office on my own).
> 
> It's funny how you don't really know you're pregnant yet finding out your not any more is so devastating. I guess I'm crying for what could've been and almost was. I'll also think it's a bit bloody mean that the cycle that started on Emily's anniversary has ended up like this :cry:
> 
> Think i'll take clomid this month once AF comes and try and get back to the care free happy place I was at the beginning of the month.
> 
> Hope you all have a great day ladies.
> 
> Despie- the best thing i use for zits is sudocream itdries the spot up so much quicker than spot cream and if it's good enough for Cheryl Cole is good enough for me :thumbup:
> 
> Take care lovely ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

The clomid doesn't help your emotions either. It is HP just a bummer. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> quick question I know you the ladies will tell the truth; when I've had my bloods done twice my progesterone has been low I use progesterone cream do you think it's worth asking FS to prescrobe progetsreone pessaries or if the lining of the womb is okay and MP is normally 14 days is it not needed?
> 
> Let me know what you think and i can ring his sec and ask her to ask him to prescribe.
> 
> thanks ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I was prescribed last pregnancy 100mg of progestrone to start on day 21 for implantation. If your progestrone is low, I would.


----------



## Garnet

:sex:Those of you on Soy it seemed to of brought OV on quicker so be prepared to


----------



## dachsundmom

Clomid is from the devil, but it has a huge success rate, so I think it's worth it, in the end.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Clomid is from the devil, but it has a huge success rate, so I think it's worth it, in the end.:hugs:

I think clomid is my next step after my 200mg of soy next cycle :wacko:God help me :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :sex:Those of you on Soy it seemed to of brought OV on quicker so be prepared to

I am ready and waiting :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Well ladies I'm at home now on the sofa watching shit tv and eating M+S choc honeycomb mini bites :thumbup:. OH came home to give me a cuddle and even Baxter the crazy spaniel puppy has sat quietly on my lap.

Feel much better now I'm home and I'm not worried a patient is going to call any minute.

I've e-mailed the FS and asked him about precribing progesterone so will see what he says.

Yes Clomid is the devils work but whats a quick deal with the devil between friends :winkwink::haha:

So soy ladies are you getting ready for the shagathon? Despie- hows the having a shag everytime OH fancies it going? :haha::haha:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peanutpup

Suki so sorry hun:cry::hugs: take care and spoil yourself today:hugs::flower:


----------



## Jax41

Oh Suki! :hugs::hugs: Big hugs for you today girlie xXx


----------



## peanutpup

Desperado167 said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie!:wave::hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> How are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

thanks for asking hun:hugs:--I will be honest and say I am sh*t today--cd 1 need I say more:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry: I will be in lurk mode today--my <3 is not in anything (stupid hormones) 

enough about me--sorry ds is unwell :sad1:, hope he recovers quick and does not give to you:nope: you need to be well for the upcoming shag olympics!:haha:

Have a wonderful day all you lovely ladies:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Peanut sorry AF got you hope you fell better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Peanut so sorry for af :hugs::hugs::hugs:Lurk as long as u need but remember we are here waiting for you wen you need us ,jax ,hi lovely ,suki ,glad u are home with your oh and puppy ,:cloud9:the shagging is going good he's on a promise tonight :cry:Fml three days in a row :nope::haha::hugs::hugs:But a deals a deal :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie!:wave::hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> How are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for asking hun:hugs:--I will be honest and say I am sh*t today--cd 1 need I say more:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry: I will be in lurk mode today--my <3 is not in anything (stupid hormones)
> 
> enough about me--sorry ds is unwell :sad1:, hope he recovers quick and does not give to you:nope: you need to be well for the upcoming shag olympics!:haha:
> 
> Have a wonderful day all you lovely ladies:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Really sorry sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:The first days always the worst :nope:,:growlmad: ds is a bit better just walked down to burger king and got him pancakes and icecream and he ate it and is lying back down again ,bless him ,come see us soon lovely lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie!:wave::hugs::hugs::flower:
> 
> How are you lovely?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> thanks for asking hun:hugs:--I will be honest and say I am sh*t today--cd 1 need I say more:growlmad::growlmad::cry::cry: I will be in lurk mode today--my <3 is not in anything (stupid hormones)
> 
> enough about me--sorry ds is unwell :sad1:, hope he recovers quick and does not give to you:nope: you need to be well for the upcoming shag olympics!:haha:
> 
> Have a wonderful day all you lovely ladies:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Ladies I'm still having huge waves of nausea & dizzyness will that go when AF arrives? Still don't get how I can not be pregnant but feel so rough?
Thanks lovely ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki I guess until the hcg goes to zero you will maybe still get some symptoms :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:

peanut big :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, don't you let P get knackered before you O! :growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh looks like I missed the past couple o' days here. So sorry to read your posts Suki :hugs: I cant begin to even imagine. One thing I tell myself is "I cant miss something Ive never had" (ie BFP) so I'm certain Id be beside myself. Just so sad. ...I am also curious to know about starting up on prog. Look forward to reading what your FS has to say. 

I asked my ObG last time if he would test my CD 21 blood but he said it didnt seem necessary. I guess perhaps since I dont seem to be even able to conceive? Not too sure...

anyhoo.....sorry peanut :hugs: we all know how CD 1 feels :( It never gets easier. But I Am glad I get mine when it comes I try to justify that at least!

GL for everyone else! looks like we have a few here that check inb pretty regularly ...Odds are surely someone has to get a BFP soon.


----------



## Viking15

Massive :hugs: Suki


----------



## crystal443

Suki- :hugs::hugs::hugs: its def not fair to have the symptoms and no BFP. I really hope that means Clomid will work for you and while this month didn't work out it will it the next few months :hugs::hugs:

Despie- Your going to wear that poor man out:haha::haha::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Milty

Love you Suki:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Garnet said:


> :sex:Those of you on Soy it seemed to of brought OV on quicker so be prepared to

Yes I've got EWCM one day earlier than normal and more of it like Despi...
Thats a little weird as I feel I have loads already


----------



## Milty

Oh I just watched this show about how our bodies help TTC and such ...I sooo wish LL or Despi had seen it so they could tell you all the details about orgasims and such ...:blush:


----------



## Butterfly67

Do tell milty :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh I just watched this show about how our bodies help TTC and such ...I sooo wish LL or Despi had seen it so they could tell you all the details about orgasims and such ...:blush:

:haha::haha:O for Christ sake woman !!spill the beans ,we've all had them:) ,is it about having an orgasm after the man has ejaculated so it carries the sperm faster towards the egg?wot was the programme?:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone , knackered.com today :haha:Took the kids to the park for three hours yesterday ,home late then dinner and homeworks and straight to bed at ten then up at six but I feel so tired ,today I am having scone on the lawn at my nephews school ,this is my sil's son from a previous relationship ,he foned me yesterday to ask me to go ,it's just all the parents having scone and coffee on the lawn and the kids come out and sing to us :cloud9:My hubby is making the kids a tree house out the back and he's doing a brilliant job also putting a new back gate on for me so it's a work in progress ,he's knackered but has been as good as gold for a while :thumbup:Big big loves to everyone,suki hope u feel a tiny bit better :kiss: dylis have u tested yet ?bf good luck for o and jax too ,big loves to all our pregnant ladies you know who u are and all my stalkers :haha:Love you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning BFN so far, so going to concentrate on losing weight.

How's your ds today is he feeling better. Hope it's good weather for tea on the lawn


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning BFN so far, so going to concentrate on losing weight.
> 
> How's your ds today is he feeling better. Hope it's good weather for tea on the lawn

He's great thanks for asking sweetie ,went back to school as its Titanic Day and he wanted to dress up :thumbup:Yea it better not rain lol or we will all be soaked ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry babes for the bfn :kiss:Are u 11 dpo ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

44andHoping said:


> Oh looks like I missed the past couple o' days here. So sorry to read your posts Suki :hugs: I cant begin to even imagine. One thing I tell myself is "I cant miss something Ive never had" (ie BFP) so I'm certain Id be beside myself. Just so sad. ...I am also curious to know about starting up on prog. Look forward to reading what your FS has to say.
> 
> I asked my ObG last time if he would test my CD 21 blood but he said it didnt seem necessary. I guess perhaps since I dont seem to be even able to conceive? Not too sure...
> 
> anyhoo.....sorry peanut :hugs: we all know how CD 1 feels :( It never gets easier. But I Am glad I get mine when it comes I try to justify that at least!
> 
> GL for everyone else! looks like we have a few here that check inb pretty regularly ...Odds are surely someone has to get a BFP soon.


44andhoping, I'm not stalking you but you and me girl are singing from the same hymn sheet here :thumbup::hugs: In fact I was beginning to feel like I was the only one :haha:

I know what you mean about a regular CD1, to me now in the absence of any BFP it means to me that bit's still working so just maybe the rest of it will one day :shrug:

I've not had CD3/12 bloods done for a year now and just embarking on being referred to a FS, bit scared about what there going to tell me to be honest but at least I'll know what's going on in there...

Peanutput, always big :hugs: for you! Told DH about the SA, he did a little :growlmad: and got his letter yesterday, didn't even show it to me but I saw the postmark so knew where it had come from....now begins the doubt on whether he will go again....I need to have faith :flower:

Suki :hugs: so hope you're feeling a little better today, like 44 says I can't begin to imagine how tough this must be for you.....

Despie, Butterfly's right, don't crash and burn okay :winkwink: Hope DS is feeling better :flower:

Dylis, sorry for the BFN, here's to getting slimmer :happydance: you can do this!

AFM, I'm not feeling too well to be honest.....I've had this really bad pain in my back (in between my shoulder blades) off and on for the past few months, I thought it was just tight muscles and massage has helped (not by myself I hasten to add, I ain't a contortionist :haha:) but now I've got this really heavy feeling in my chest and funny feeling in my throat and beneath my breast bone, other than that I don't 'feel' unwell, apart from a cough and now I'm thinking I'm short of breath too :dohh: but this is a bit weird :wacko: maybe I should take a trip to see my doc.....

Love you girls xXx


----------



## sumatwsimit

*Hi despie,jax, butterfly,llbean,viking and all you other wonderful ladies. :wave:*​
just thought i'd jump on and have a nose on this thread and the first word i notice is 'ORGASM!' hehehe:haha: ladies after my own heart. 

To all those reaching the *big O,* llbean, i get the feeling ur about there...enjoy your sexy time and fxed for some may babies sprouting. Love to you all. xxx


----------



## Garnet

Good luck ladies going towards the O., I just get this feeling we are going to see at least 1 or more BFP's this month.


----------



## Viking15

Good morning ladies! I'm glad your son is feeling better today and I hope it doesn't rain on you. 
Jax, if your hubby doesn't go I'm going to have to :plane: over there and kick him in the arse myself. :hugs: please go to the doctor. Your symptoms are stressing me out. 
Suki, :hugs:
Garnet, I think you are right. We need another BFP!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Oh I just watched this show about how our bodies help TTC and such ...I sooo wish LL or Despi had seen it so they could tell you all the details about orgasims and such ...:blush:

HAHAAHA how did I get dragged into this one? :rofl:

One pic of EWCM.... :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Back from my scone in the lawn morning ,was loveky and sun shone and the kids were wonderful back to reality washing hoovering and cleaning windows :growlmad:,I also have been asked to mind my gorgeous neice on Saturday night :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Then the christening in Sunday :thumbup:Hi sum :happydance::happydance::happydance:Liz Viking garnet and jax ,good morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi lovely Despie!

Sounds like a good day over there :D


----------



## Jax41

T, you're lucky to get the sun. I think for a change the south is having the worst of the weather than the north :shrug:

I hope you really didn't eat that scone y'know :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, you're lucky to get the sun. I think for a change the south is having the worst of the weather than the north :shrug:
> 
> I hope you really didn't eat that scone y'know :growlmad::haha:

I had half of one :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hi lovely Despie!
> 
> Sounds like a good day over there :D

Good morning gorgeous ,any news on ovulation for you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well since you asked....just did it
 



Attached Files:







581056_10150779866984193_621629192_9875714_9360730_n.jpg
File size: 20.1 KB
Views: 0


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> well since you asked....just did it

:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::holly::holly::spermy::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> well since you asked....just did it

Yeah!!! :thumbup: Nice lines Liz, get shagging!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

LOL I am torn though!!!!

after 3 weeks of nothing at all we finally did something on Tuesday...so the old swimmers are cleared I guess. My thing is do I DTD today or wait till tomorrow?


----------



## Jax41

Hmm....with lines like that and a smiley I'd go for it but will you get the same result tomorrow? If you're sure you will then wait.... Good luck!!!:flower:


----------



## LLbean

I have no idea...sigh...guess I will do tonight (if he allows LOL) and play it by ear the rest of the weekend


----------



## Jax41

Def go for it tonight then, and the next, and the next, and the......until you get a negative when you test....

I hope hubby's up for it :thumbup: Don't know about you but this time in our cycles is ALWAYS the most stressful for me, probably doesn't give either my egg or his swimmers good vibes :haha:


----------



## LLbean

well I was being "chill" all cycle. Have not even been testing with OPKs regularly LOL

well lets see what tonight brings


----------



## Jax41

I hear ya, that's why I've given up POAS, just sends me :wacko::haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA and you don't temp either so....


----------



## Jax41

...I'm doing it!!....although I'm not sure why :wacko: peer pressure :haha:


----------



## LLbean

BRAVO!!!! well I am glad you are. It is a pain but...


----------



## Jax41

...what's the but?! Convince me!


----------



## LLbean

...BUT you can have a better understanding of your cycle by doing it!


----------



## Jax41

I thought that too Liz, but not wanting to sound like a total know it all (which I hasten to add I'm most def not), it's not shown me anything that I didn't kind of suspect already :shrug: I'll keep going though.....x


----------



## Viking15

LL :sex: tonight! Get those :spermy: in ASAP. According to FF you O within 12 hours of your first +OPK. Get to it girl!


----------



## LLbean

yes maam!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Back from my scone in the lawn morning ,was loveky and sun shone and the kids were wonderful back to reality washing hoovering and cleaning windows :growlmad:,I also have been asked to mind my gorgeous neice on Saturday night :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Then the christening in Sunday :thumbup:Hi sum :happydance::happydance::happydance:Liz Viking garnet and jax ,good morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello:flower:
You seem alot happier now that you are off Soy..:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

same day as me? way to go cycle buddies!


----------



## wana b a mom

hey despie!!!! :hi: long time no news. I hope you are doing fine!!! Christening is already this weekend!? oh my, how time flies! 

yayyy for +OPKs!!! go get them girls!!! 

:hugs: to all!


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Back from my scone in the lawn morning ,was loveky and sun shone and the kids were wonderful back to reality washing hoovering and cleaning windows :growlmad:,I also have been asked to mind my gorgeous neice on Saturday night :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Then the christening in Sunday :thumbup:Hi sum :happydance::happydance::happydance:Liz Viking garnet and jax ,good morning ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hello:flower:
> You seem alot happier now that you are off Soy..:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> :thumbup:Def and I got a line on my opk wtf ?:happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Does a line mean u are Oing. Soy might of brought it early.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Wow it was really cloudy this morning then all the clouds dissapated and now it is sunny. Gotta take my daughter to her therapies this afternoon. Glad I took my walk this morning when it was cooler. Went out to Mexican dinner yesterday for my little girl's birthday. next up is Hubby's and inlaw.'s Birthday then hubby then my older daughter birthday. Tons of summer Birthdays.


----------



## Desperado167

Am def not ovulating yet but I have a light line on my opk which never ever happens until at least another week :shrug: but it's not positive yet but a line at this stage is weird ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> hey despie!!!! :hi: long time no news. I hope you are doing fine!!! Christening is already this weekend!? oh my, how time flies!
> 
> yayyy for +OPKs!!! go get them girls!!!
> 
> :hugs: to all!

No quite positive yet but a faint line at this stage is toooo weird ,how's things with you !.?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Maybe soy is going to work out well this month Despie :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Ok so LUTW and got a softcup in as soon as possible yet still dripping... I panic thinking the sc may actually be in the way????


----------



## Milty

LL: it's not in the way I promise...all the stuff that was down really low is just left overs...

Despi I'm right there with you...and starting to get O pain....

Jax: you have to chart for several months...

:hi: to everyone else....

And yes Despi that show was about that but also about being turned on during sex and even being truly in love and such... also how do they get a camera in during that???


I have loads of ewcm and I'm beginning to think I will not O one day early but several....I even had a massive temp drop already...I wouldn't be surprised if it's tomorrow or the next day...isn't this way way to early?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> LL: it's not in the way I promise...all the stuff that was down really low is just left overs...
> 
> Despi I'm right there with you...and starting to get O pain....
> 
> Jax: you have to chart for several months...
> 
> :hi: to everyone else....
> 
> And yes Despi that show was about that but also about being turned on during sex and even being truly in love and such... also how do they get a camera in during that???
> 
> 
> I have loads of ewcm and I'm beginning to think I will not O one day early but several....I even had a massive temp drop already...I wouldn't be surprised if it's tomorrow or the next day...isn't this way way to early?

That's great Milty I would love to o really early ,go get him babes :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So my ovulation test is lighter today than yesterday's and I haven't used these opks before so I am taking it that it was just a fluke :growlmad::growlmad:Thought it was too good to be true .kids school fair today and it's raining :nope:Bloody typical ,Happy Friday everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you are all well.

i'm still feeling a bit sick and really tired but I'm hoping AF comes soon so i can get back to normal.


Despie, LL and Milty sounds like O is goin g to be early hope you're getting some :sex:in. Despie- piss on your opk this afternoon cos the LH surge is in the afternoon and you'll probably have a darker line :hugs:

Got another busy day at work, hope you all have a good day

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I hope you are all well.
> 
> i'm still feeling a bit sick and really tired but I'm hoping AF comes soon so i can get back to normal.
> 
> 
> Despie, LL and Milty sounds like O is goin g to be early hope you're getting some :sex:in. Despie- piss on your opk this afternoon cos the LH surge is in the afternoon and you'll probably have a darker line :hugs:
> 
> Got another busy day at work, hope you all have a good day
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry you are still feeling sick sweetie ,I really feel for you :nope:Hope you feel better real soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:flower: TFIF!!!

I'll keep going Milty, if not for me for all of you! :winkwink: I got a big temp drop this morning :thumbup: just wondering though when to BD as DH has got is SA on Tuesday am :shrug: Not that I think it's going to work anyway :haha: BOING, PMA out the window already!

T, have you DTD yet??? :winkwink: Can't wait to see the pix of the christening. I'll be thinking about you :thumbup:

Suki :hugs:

LL :thumbup: :happydance:

xXx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Morning ladies, just catching up :coffee:

Jax, yes, sounds like you better go and see your doc about those symptoms :thumbup::hugs:

I missed sumat!:growlmad::growlmad:

LL looks like you and I are cycle buddies again. I got a very nearly + OPK late on Weds night and then slightly lighter Thurs am so I reckon I hit the surge in the night as it is usually 4 hours after my nearly + one. I'm not sure if I covered it well enough though as I only got to DTD yesterday PM and this morning. Although I had a freebie in the bag from Tuesday so that might help!

T, sounds like maybe you will O a bit earlier this month. My surge was a bit earlier and quite quick too, maybe from the soy :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!


----------



## Garnet

Yup, one cycle of soy brought O day on Day 12 once and i missed OV BDing.


----------



## Garnet

Good morning OPKing BDing Ladies,
I see everyone is working it. Exciting.  . I'm the bloated sideline cheerleader:happydance::happydance::happydance: .


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Morning ladies, just catching up :coffee:
> 
> Jax, yes, sounds like you better go and see your doc about those symptoms :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I missed sumat!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> LL looks like you and I are cycle buddies again. I got a very nearly + OPK late on Weds night and then slightly lighter Thurs am so I reckon I hit the surge in the night as it is usually 4 hours after my nearly + one. I'm not sure if I covered it well enough though as I only got to DTD yesterday PM and this morning. Although I had a freebie in the bag from Tuesday so that might help!
> 
> T, sounds like maybe you will O a bit earlier this month. My surge was a bit earlier and quite quick too, maybe from the soy :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!

I hope so babes but the last time I took soy I didn't O till cd18 so it could still be another week till I o :thumbup:Looks like u have everything covered babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jax I say BD today! You will have to abstain until Tuesday after that. Use a softcup!!!!

Despie darling, it is pouring here too...yuk!

BF Cycle buddies again WOO HOOO!!! lets get 'er done!

:hugs: to all you lovely ladies


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo :happydance::happydance::happydance:How are you :cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm with LL I think we all need to start BDing that is if you feel like it


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I know hope posts can be really annoying but just thought I'd tell you about a lady I've worked with for the last 8 years. she has obviously been pregnant for quite some time but clearly didn't want to share her good news. Anyway yesterday I said to her "are we allowed to congratulate you yet?!" So turns out she's 25 weeks pregnant-she does look about that and has looked pregnant for ages! 

Anyway she had 5 x IVF got pregnant two cycles but sadly miscarried both times, this baby was a natural conception at 42 years she had all the drugs at her house for 6th IVF and was waiting for AF that never came

she looks really sweet and so happy i'm so pleased for her and i thought it gives us older birds a bit of hope!

Take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I know hope posts can be really annoying but just thought I'd tell you about a lady I've worked with for the last 8 years. she has obviously been pregnant for quite some time but clearly didn't want to share her good news. Anyway yesterday I said to her "are we allowed to congratulate you yet?!" So turns out she's 25 weeks pregnant-she does look about that and has looked pregnant for ages!
> 
> Anyway she had 5 x IVF got pregnant two cycles but sadly miscarried both times, this baby was a natural conception at 42 years she had all the drugs at her house for 6th IVF and was waiting for AF that never came
> 
> she looks really sweet and so happy i'm so pleased for her and i thought it gives us older birds a bit of hope!
> 
> Take care ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw suki that's a lovely story to share with us :cloud9::kiss:How are u feeling yourself?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie

I'm okayish today, feel a bit "periody" so hopefully the witch is coming, I hate being in limbo. Still feel tired, dizzy and nauseas and I keep forgetting things getting my words wrong etc so have some hormones going on still. 

I'm hoping its turning into PMT and I'll bleed soon. I'm not tearful anymore which is good I'm hoping I'll have a cry when AF comes (i usually do anyway) then onwards and upwards.

I've picked up my clomid to start on CD2, do you think this cycle will be okay or should I wait til next cycle? 

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Morning ladies, just catching up :coffee:
> 
> Jax, yes, sounds like you better go and see your doc about those symptoms :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I missed sumat!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> LL looks like you and I are cycle buddies again. I got a very nearly + OPK late on Weds night and then slightly lighter Thurs am so I reckon I hit the surge in the night as it is usually 4 hours after my nearly + one. I'm not sure if I covered it well enough though as I only got to DTD yesterday PM and this morning. Although I had a freebie in the bag from Tuesday so that might help!
> 
> T, sounds like maybe you will O a bit earlier this month. My surge was a bit earlier and quite quick too, maybe from the soy :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!
> 
> I hope so babes but the last time I took soy I didn't O till cd18 so it could still be another week till I o :thumbup:Looks like u have everything covered babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe it's the EPO? I don't know much about that one either. I know it is for CM but what else can it do?


----------



## Viking15

All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:

I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Morning ladies, just catching up :coffee:
> 
> Jax, yes, sounds like you better go and see your doc about those symptoms :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I missed sumat!:growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> LL looks like you and I are cycle buddies again. I got a very nearly + OPK late on Weds night and then slightly lighter Thurs am so I reckon I hit the surge in the night as it is usually 4 hours after my nearly + one. I'm not sure if I covered it well enough though as I only got to DTD yesterday PM and this morning. Although I had a freebie in the bag from Tuesday so that might help!
> 
> T, sounds like maybe you will O a bit earlier this month. My surge was a bit earlier and quite quick too, maybe from the soy :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!
> 
> I hope so babes but the last time I took soy I didn't O till cd18 so it could still be another week till I o :thumbup:Looks like u have everything covered babes ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Maybe it's the EPO? I don't know much about that one either. I know it is for CM but what else can it do?Click to expand...

No idea ,nats used it and got twins and lots of cm so I thought I want some of that :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> 
> I'm okayish today, feel a bit "periody" so hopefully the witch is coming, I hate being in limbo. Still feel tired, dizzy and nauseas and I keep forgetting things getting my words wrong etc so have some hormones going on still.
> 
> I'm hoping its turning into PMT and I'll bleed soon. I'm not tearful anymore which is good I'm hoping I'll have a cry when AF comes (i usually do anyway) then onwards and upwards.
> 
> I've picked up my clomid to start on CD2, do you think this cycle will be okay or should I wait til next cycle?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

As long as you feel ok lovely then go for it ,love you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...

Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:T! Just trying to catch up....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:T! Just trying to catch up....

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:T! Just trying to catch up....

Indigo only seven weeks to go omg omg are u ready ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Hee hee me too:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee me too:thumbup:Click to expand...

:haha::thumbup:How are you g ,are u taking the progesterone ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hey has anyone heard from Sus09 and susibean. Wondering how her pregnancy is going? She should be close to Viking pregnancy wise????


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hey has anyone heard from Sus09 and susibean. Wondering how her pregnancy is going? She should be close to Viking pregnancy wise????

No and I am very worried :nope:I tried pm her in fb and nothing back ,am just praying she is really busy with work and her pregnancy ,will try emailing her now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Not yet. We still need to do the nursery. The bookshelves arrived yesterday, but the rest won't arrive until next week. We ordered the artwork and that won't arrive until late next week, either. 

He's measuring big (4 lbs, 2 oz) and was head-down at my scan this week. When he gets low like that, I swear, it feels like he's about to fall out. :haha: I have a feeling he will be early.


----------



## Indigo77

Double


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone heard from Sus09 and susibean. Wondering how her pregnancy is going? She should be close to Viking pregnancy wise????
> 
> No and I am very worried :nope:I tried pm her in fb and nothing back ,am just praying she is really busy with work and her pregnancy ,will try emailing her now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes, please do. 

Do you have Keekee's email address, too?


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee me too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:How are you g ,are u taking the progesterone ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nope no progestrone. I haven't even been to the Doctor yet. I'm waiting til at least mid month to make appointments. I'm not looking forward to see the same doctors from my last tw MC's.


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Not yet. We still need to do the nursery. The bookshelves arrived yesterday, but the rest won't arrive until next week. We ordered the artwork and that won't arrive until late next week, either.
> 
> He's measuring big (4 lbs, 2 oz) and was head-down at my scan this week. When he gets low like that, I swear, it feels like he's about to fall out. :haha: I have a feeling he will be early.

All I can say is how exciting :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Not yet. We still need to do the nursery. The bookshelves arrived yesterday, but the rest won't arrive until next week. We ordered the artwork and that won't arrive until late next week, either.
> 
> He's measuring big (4 lbs, 2 oz) and was head-down at my scan this week. When he gets low like that, I swear, it feels like he's about to fall out. :haha: I have a feeling he will be early.

O my goodness that's big for 31 weeks ,Another four or five weeks will be perfect then come see us little man :haha: anymore bump pics ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee me too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:How are you g ,are u taking the progesterone ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope no progestrone. I haven't even been to the Doctor yet. I'm waiting til at least mid month to make appointments. I'm not looking forward to see the same doctors from my last tw MC's.Click to expand...

Can you not see another doctor babes ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hey has anyone heard from Sus09 and susibean. Wondering how her pregnancy is going? She should be close to Viking pregnancy wise????
> 
> No and I am very worried :nope:I tried pm her in fb and nothing back ,am just praying she is really busy with work and her pregnancy ,will try emailing her now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes, please do.
> 
> Do you have Keekee's email address, too?Click to expand...

I have pm both of them on fb ,really really miss them both too ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee me too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:How are you g ,are u taking the progesterone ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope no progestrone. I haven't even been to the Doctor yet. I'm waiting til at least mid month to make appointments. I'm not looking forward to see the same doctors from my last tw MC's.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not see another doctor babes ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

 no with my Medical, you have to see certain ones. I only have to see them a couple of times before I move. I just ca't handle the extra stress of it all. I want to go in about 10 weeks unless there are issues..:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Sus is right behind me. Just a couple of days I believe. I messaged her in FB probably about a week ago and she is doing fine just super busy. With all of the rain their garden had flooded and their fence got pulled away in the flood water. She was also up to her neck in work for her students. So I believe she is just very busy. I haven't heard from her since, but I know she was just stressed with all that was on her plate.


----------



## Garnet

Huh just read that a American actress, Mira Sorvino just had a healthy baby girl @ 44. She just had a boy at 42. Yeah a another on for older moms...


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies AF just arrived I've never been so pleased to see the bitch!!
Hopefully will feel normal soon, will class tomorrow as CD1 and start clomid CD 2
Night night lovely ladies
Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Suki. I'm glad the witch landed and put you out of your worry. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies AF just arrived I've never been so pleased to see the bitch!!
> Hopefully will feel normal soon, will class tomorrow as CD1 and start clomid CD 2
> Night night lovely ladies
> Xxxxxxxxx

Never thought I would say it but yippee for cd1 :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> All this O talk!! Go get those BFPs girls!!!!!!! :happydance:
> 
> I know kinda feel left out. Nah. JK:haha::haha: I know if i don't give my husband any soon, the private dancer is going to come out.:wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Everytime u say that I start singing the song private dancer :haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hee hee me too:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::thumbup:How are you g ,are u taking the progesterone ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope no progestrone. I haven't even been to the Doctor yet. I'm waiting til at least mid month to make appointments. I'm not looking forward to see the same doctors from my last tw MC's.Click to expand...
> 
> Can you not see another doctor babes ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> no with my Medical, you have to see certain ones. I only have to see them a couple of times before I move. I just ca't handle the extra stress of it all. I want to go in about 10 weeks unless there are issues..:thumbup:Click to expand...

Yea babes don't give yourself any extra stress if u don't need to ,it won't be long till ten weeks ,it will fly by ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Huh just read that a American actress, Mira Sorvino just had a healthy baby girl @ 44. She just had a boy at 42. Yeah a another on for older moms...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed ,minding w all day so it's gonna be a busy one need my sleep ,god bless and take care wherever u are ,love you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies AF just arrived I've never been so pleased to see the bitch!!
> Hopefully will feel normal soon, will class tomorrow as CD1 and start clomid CD 2
> Night night lovely ladies
> Xxxxxxxxx


Thank goodness.:thumbup: On to a new cycle. :flower:


----------



## Milty

I'm so ready for this weekend and O !!! :happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Full Moon this weekend!


----------



## Milty

It's a big moon too:haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok I am actually going to ask you guys a question about sex ...I know I know don't faint from shock:haha:

Oh and there maybe some TMI not that we worry about that here


Ok are there any big sex no no"s when TTC? Believe it or not I'm pretty adventours ...especially positions I may be old but I'm limber:blush:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: Milty!!!! I love it. 
Um, I think if it's going in the right place that's all that matters. Swallowing won't get you preggers. :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Ok I am actually going to ask you guys a question about sex ...I know I know don't faint from shock:haha:
> 
> Oh and there maybe some TMI not that we worry about that here
> 
> 
> Ok are there any big sex no no"s when TTC? Believe it or not I'm pretty adventours ...especially positions I may be old but I'm limber:blush:

LOL as long as the sperm is going in the right place/orifice then I think all is good :rofl:


----------



## LLbean

LOL Viking we were typing at the same time HAHAHA


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok I am actually going to ask you guys a question about sex ...I know I know don't faint from shock:haha:
> 
> Oh and there maybe some TMI not that we worry about that here
> 
> 
> Ok are there any big sex no no"s when TTC? Believe it or not I'm pretty adventours ...especially positions I may be old but I'm limber:blush:

Just that saliva kills sperm ,try to have an orgasm after your hubby and if possible lie still after for ten minutes or more possibly with your hips elevated ,I love the new you Milty :haha::haha:And if u are good with positions hang from the ceiling :haha:Good luck lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha:

But if you are hanging from the ceiling it would better to hang upside down :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :rofl: :haha:
> 
> But if you are hanging from the ceiling it would better to hang upside down :haha:

:dohh:Yea that's wot I meant :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

T have you pissed on a stick this morning? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,great day here again hope it lasts ,well had a big temp rise today but I def don't think I o but am glad I don't need to dtd today as there's too much to do :haha:,am gonna do the deed every 36 hour thing till I get a plus opk then that day and the next :thumbup:Have to take my son to get his haircut and get some last minute things like control pants and earrings and cuff,inks for my hubby's shirt :thumbup:Then my brother is bringing my neice here and it's babysitting till nine or ten tonight so will try get some pics up later plus I need to post a pic of her christening shawl for dylis : ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T have you pissed on a stick this morning? :hugs:

Yes I will try show you it but it's not positive ,but for me it's great as there's a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> T have you pissed on a stick this morning? :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will try show you it but it's not positive ,but for me it's great as there's a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good that there is a line, fingers crossed it comes to something in the next few days or so :thumbup:

Got my temp rise so just waiting it out now :coffee:


----------



## Dylis

:thumbup:Morning was gonna ask if you'd finished the shawl.. having a pants day at work so Olivia grace pics will be lovely.. Which out fit for tomorrow is it trousers or maxi dress???


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> T have you pissed on a stick this morning? :hugs:
> 
> Yes I will try show you it but it's not positive ,but for me it's great as there's a line ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Good that there is a line, fingers crossed it comes to something in the next few days or so :thumbup:
> 
> Got my temp rise so just waiting it out now :coffee:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yea I am ok waiting for o for a few days as there's so much going on but at the same time it would be great to get it out of the way .i am feeling very loved up too today :wacko::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :thumbup:Morning was gonna ask if you'd finished the shawl.. having a pants day at work so Olivia grace pics will be lovely.. Which out fit for tomorrow is it trousers or maxi dress???

Aw really ,wots happening in work ?prob the trousers as its still cold :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf yippee on the temp rise and dtd :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

just would rather not be here:haha: bit fed up af 2 days late and bfn .. 

But it's bank holiday and not raining:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> just would rather not be here:haha: bit fed up af 2 days late and bfn ..
> 
> But it's bank holiday and not raining:happydance:

Awk babes ,are u usually late ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I want to see the shawl too! So excited!


----------



## Garnet

Hey all,
Just sitting at my garage sale. Sold tons of girl stuff but not much boy stuff. Made about $75.00 so far. None of the toys have sold.


----------



## Rashaa

:dust:Garnet awesome keep makin tha money!! It's kid free time! DH and I bd'ed smtg fierce last night/this am lol. Going to kingston for a day trip or Montreal.....can't decide. But I am craving fish and shrimp so whereever we go, I will eat that! 

Hope everyone is having a GREAT weekend and the full moon is complete tomorrow :dust: to all and sticky vibes!


----------



## LLbean

Have a great Weekend Despie and everyone!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Good luck Garnet! I had a yard sale last fall. It wasn't much fun, but it was great to get rid of the clutter and make a little cash. 
Rasha, enjoy your trip and your seafood dinner :)
Despie, enjoy watching Olivia :) Can't wait to see the beautiful shawl. 
LL, are you looking at more homes today? Sounds like you want something that doesn't need any work. I can totally understand that!


----------



## Milty

You guys had me cracking up! :haha:
 
I was actually thinking more like toys or positions
But you guys had me laughing so hard my DH was like what's so funny!!! So of course I had to hide my phone!


----------



## LLbean

Milty you will have to elaborate on the "toys" and positions then :rofl: for us to give you educated advice HAHAHA


----------



## LLbean

not looking at houses today Viking, and yes, it needs to be "good to go" or hubby won't do it. He does not want to spend a dime on repairs or fixes


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from my chores ,pics coming up ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2b934363.jpg


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> not looking at houses today Viking, and yes, it needs to be "good to go" or hubby won't do it. He does not want to spend a dime on repairs or fixes

Yikes. You might be looking for a long time in this market... Good luck. I understand though. We bought our house brand new, and the only thing it needed was a fence for the yard. That cost 4 grand alone. :dohh: We never had any money to do anything else to it. It was fine to live in. I wish we could get rid of it though. Such an albatross...


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/dece388a.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/9288c82c.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/13fefcca.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

She is beyond adorable Despie!


----------



## Dylis

Love the hat:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Love the hat:thumbup:

thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

The shawls beautiful as well, I crocheted a hat for DD but turned out all wrong. Looking forward to christening pics, just hope it's Nice weather for you. Have you got her all afternoon


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> The shawls beautiful as well, I crocheted a hat for DD but turned out all wrong. Looking forward to christening pics, just hope it's Nice weather for you. Have you got her all afternoon

Yea she's here till ten tonight ,I love her to bits and she's a pleasure to mind ,I would have her more but my hubby likes us all to go out every weekend as a family so I have to stick to minding her during the week wen he's at work and mine are at school ,:hugs:How are you feeling now ,has af appeared?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No AF yet , it is my 1st month on cock so could be that.:shrug: finished work so feeling better am now a footie widow


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No AF yet , it is my 1st month on cock so could be that.:shrug: finished work so feeling better am now a footie widow

It's on in here too :growlmad:Glad u feel a bit better :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies
Yep footy on here too I feel your pain!

Despie your niece is gorgeous what a stunner! I have my nieces christening tomorrow I'll try and put up a photo of me and my lot and you can do the same we can compare christening outfits!! I have had my hair done today, I've plucked my eyebrows, got rid of the tash and painted my finger & toe nails- phew!!

Met a friend for lunch today which was nice, left OH with kids & dog. Thought AF had come but nothing since last night so won't start clomid yet, she's defo on her way I feel AF cramps & the sickness & dizzyness has gone. I feel like myself again- thank god!

Dylis- sorry for the BFN it's horrid when you have no AF & BFN, I hope you get a BFP or AF soon sweetie

Have a lovely evening ladies I'm going to camp on the sofa with OH & kids & watch the voice & BGT

Have a great evening ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies it is over with and we made little over $400.00 dollars but this jerk guy came and complained that I put the garage sign on HIS private property. I put it in front of a Stop sign which I guess is his property. Well I flipped him the birdie when i pulled it out. You know my pregnancy hormones and all.:haha::haha::haha:. Went to get hubbie and i Starbucks after. Yummy cookie and cream Frappachinos.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
Great pictures of your kiddos and Miss Cutie


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well ladies it is over with and we made little over $400.00 dollars but this jerk guy came and complained that I put the garage sign on HIS private property. I put it in front of a Stop sign which I guess is his property. Well I flipped him the birdie when i pulled it out. You know my pregnancy hormones and all.:haha::haha::haha:. Went to get hubbie and i Starbucks after. Yummy cookie and cream Frappachinos.:happydance::happydance:

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> Yep footy on here too I feel your pain!
> 
> Despie your niece is gorgeous what a stunner! I have my nieces christening tomorrow I'll try and put up a photo of me and my lot and you can do the same we can compare christening outfits!! I have had my hair done today, I've plucked my eyebrows, got rid of the tash and painted my finger & toe nails- phew!!
> 
> Met a friend for lunch today which was nice, left OH with kids & dog. Thought AF had come but nothing since last night so won't start clomid yet, she's defo on her way I feel AF cramps & the sickness & dizzyness has gone. I feel like myself again- thank god!
> 
> Dylis- sorry for the BFN it's horrid when you have no AF & BFN, I hope you get a BFP or AF soon sweetie
> 
> Have a lovely evening ladies I'm going to camp on the sofa with OH & kids & watch the voice & BGT
> 
> Have a great evening ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I bet you feel so much better after a pamper day ,I love getting my hair and nails done ,Xxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> Hi ladies
> Yep footy on here too I feel your pain!
> 
> Despie your niece is gorgeous what a stunner! I have my nieces christening tomorrow I'll try and put up a photo of me and my lot and you can do the same we can compare christening outfits!! I have had my hair done today, I've plucked my eyebrows, got rid of the tash and painted my finger & toe nails- phew!!
> 
> Met a friend for lunch today which was nice, left OH with kids & dog. Thought AF had come but nothing since last night so won't start clomid yet, she's defo on her way I feel AF cramps & the sickness & dizzyness has gone. I feel like myself again- thank god!
> 
> Dylis- sorry for the BFN it's horrid when you have no AF & BFN, I hope you get a BFP or AF soon sweetie
> 
> Have a lovely evening ladies I'm going to camp on the sofa with OH & kids & watch the voice & BGT
> 
> Have a great evening ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
> 
> I bet you feel so much better after a pamper day ,I love getting my hair and nails done ,I wanna watch the voice and bgt :growlmad:Wecarecwatching rugby :growlmad:Just got my neice bathed and in her pjs and hubby is feeding her her bedtime bottle then I will get my own ready for bed ,we only have her for another hour and a half then hubby is leaving her over home :cry:Can't wait to see your pic I bet u will all look great ,:hugs::hugs:Have a good night :hugs:Click to expand...

Hope you have a wonderful day tomorrow:hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Ladies:hugs::hugs::kiss:

I have been MIA for a while. You probably all tought that I had left BNB, but I haven´t.

It is a very busy time of the year for me, it is when my part time job as a lecturer takes all of my time. It is assessement time at the University and there is lots of planning exams, invigilating exams, marking, writing reports, tutorials witht the students, and that with my full time job has left me with no time :sleep::sleep::sleep::sleep: and it will be like that till the end of May :nope: then no more part time job till the next course starts:happydance: I am having a little break today from it, so G and I are going to spend the day out.

How are you all? I guess I have lots to catch up, going to spend a bit of time reading the threads,

Love all loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Great to see you Sus, don't work too hard, but glad you are ok and haven't left us :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Am so glad u are ok and u came to see us ,we have all missed you loads and loads ,how's babba ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies .well I am totally knackered today but so looking forward to a loveky day xxx


----------



## Indigo77

T, that was very generous of you to take OG overnight. :hugs:
I wish Eva had someone to do that for her. 
I wonder if my sister would take Niko overnight? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

I wish! :hug:

Your brother needs a spanking! :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

Oh I would babysit for all you guys too...

I get my niece and nephew today but the are not babies anymore ....still the are very cute


----------



## googly

Milty said:


> You guys had me cracking up! :haha:
> 
> I was actually thinking more like toys or positions
> But you guys had me laughing so hard my DH was like what's so funny!!! So of course I had to hide my phone!

If I am blunt....... I am convinced that 'from behind' was what finally got me pregnant :haha: I'm not a HUGE fan of the position to be honest, so we don't do it a whole lot. But yeah... day of Ov, possibly a few hours after in fact... doggy styles... and it's a boy. So I'm kind of a believer in that 'fastest swimmers = boy' theory! :thumbup:


----------



## Indigo77

Googly - Do you have a name chosen, yet?


----------



## googly

No!! 'Jed' is the front runner... followed by Elias, Quinn, or Leo... but :shrug:


----------



## Milty

I was wondering if the girl positions on the belly really worked for boys...

I guess all the stand up ones are probably not a good idea...but are there any that "deliver" more of the little guys:spermy:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hope you had a good day T and weren't too tired :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh we want to see pics when you get a chance...


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :)

Googly- I've read that from behind=fastest swimmers=boy :thumbup: I like all the names you've picked :) I think if its a boy we're leaning toward Oliver maybe :shrug: If its a girl I really like Poppy but DH likes Jorja so might be a fight:haha::haha: Its hard choosing a name that suits the kid although I am 99% positive this child will be a nerd as the other two are :thumbup::haha::haha:

Milty- I have 2 neices ahhhh they're gorgeous little girls:thumbup: Gabby and Gracie, I haven't seen them in a long time but I talk to them on the phone and I wish I could see more of them so so cute:thumbup:

Despie- Hope you had a great weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie hope the Christening went well!!!

Hugs to you all


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I had a Fab time but forgot my fon to take pics ,but hopefully my brother will send me some today and I can post them .she looked absolutely gorgeous and smiled at everyone even the minister .it was a lovely service and there was a family singing for us ,I cried quite a few times esp since the minister was talking about conception and birth .we then all went to my brothers for food and drinks and games for the kids .Was loveky x


----------



## Dylis

Morning glad you had a lovely day. Yes make your brother send a picture of Olivia grace in full outfit.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning glad you had a lovely day. Yes make your brother send a picture of Olivia grace in full outfit.

Ok ,how's you did af appear ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Yes no longer in limbo. Thinking about joining you all in soy for this month


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Yes no longer in limbo. Thinking about joining you all in soy for this month

Sorry babes ,yes do try the soy it can't do any harm to give it a go and the temping too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies I hope you're all okay

Dyllis- sorry AF got you but as you say limbo is worse and you can move on to a new cycle now :hugs:

Despie- glad you enjoyed the christening, my nieces christening was lovely too- I felt a bit teary at times too managed to stop myself from making too much of a fit of myself!! Can't wait to see the photos. Are you gearing up to O? Hope you're leaping on OH :hugs:

Mmm as for positions doggy ( from behind) is my favourite maybe I need to do a bit more doggy style!:blush::haha:

Well I'm having a horrid AF been for a long walk with Baxter and going tibzumba tonight to try and get rid of all the clots- sorry if that's tmi! Starting clomid tonight so hopefully won't be too psychotic on it this month!

Hope all the other ladies approaching O are getting lots of sperm in!!

Milty & BF have you O'd yet?

I'm getting my tattoo done in the morning I'm getting very nervous now! 

I'll try and add a photo of me & my lot from yesterday it's a bloody terrible picture my mother took it at the worst possible angle! I look like a transvestite!!

Have a good day ladies I'm taking my lot to the cinema to see The Avengers ( I can perve at the lovely Thor!!)

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Pics just getting sent ,should be posting a few soon :) xxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Oops hopefully the photo is in this one x

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/918e3f6b.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Aww suki :cry:How sweet ,lovely to see you all ,great pic :hugs::hugs::hugs:ope u had a loveky day :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

No wonder you're knackered sounds like you did the christening single handed!! Hope you have a nice restful day today sweetie
Xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/69855e11.jpg


----------



## sukisam

Ahhhh she looks gorgeous! Xx


----------



## Dylis

:hugs:Ah she looks so cute


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/5975e454.jpg.


----------



## Milty

Ahhh so very sweet


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah Suki I haven't O'd yet but I think today or tomorrow ...which will be right on time the soy did not make me early...


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pics Suki and T but T it sounds like they have taken the piss the last day or so and you have pretty much done everything - sorry but that is just the way it looks from here and it seems like they are taking advantage :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Love the pics everyone!


----------



## Viking15

I agree BF! 
Suki, great family pic :flower:
Despie, I hope you are recovering :hugs: I am sorry you ended up doing all the work. :trouble: Don't let your brother take advantage of you so! 
Dylis, sorry about AF, but I agree that limbo is worse. 
I'm just waking up from my post flight nap in Brussels. I'm really struggling to clear the fog since I barely napped yesterday. I could've kept sleeping and snoozed the alarm a couple of times. I'm having a cup of tea to try and wake up. I'm so paranoid that I'm going to end up with a kid like Tweak from South Park!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Lovely pics Suki and T but T it sounds like they have taken the piss the last day or so and you have pretty much done everything - sorry but that is just the way it looks from here and it seems like they are taking advantage :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know u are right but my mum and sister and brother do bugger all so I felt like there was only me :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I agree BF!
> Suki, great family pic :flower:
> Despie, I hope you are recovering :hugs: I am sorry you ended up doing all the work. :trouble: Don't let your brother take advantage of you so!
> Dylis, sorry about AF, but I agree that limbo is worse.
> I'm just waking up from my post flight nap in Brussels. I'm really struggling to clear the fog since I barely napped yesterday. I could've kept sleeping and snoozed the alarm a couple of times. I'm having a cup of tea to try and wake up. I'm so paranoid that I'm going to end up with a kid like Tweak from South Park!

Hope u get a break soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'll have five days off when I get back so I should be fine. I swear these international trips are kinda hard because of the sleep deprivation but so much easier than domestic flying. I hate the up down, up down all day long. The boarding process is horrific and doing it just once a day is really do much better for my anxiety. Although we did have some issues with the entertainment system last night which made all of us crazy. There was a whacko in business class that started CRYING because it didn't work. And not just a couple of tears. Like. BOO-HOO for a good twenty minutes. She went to the lav to cry after making a fool out of herself in front of the whole cabin. Ah the general public and alcohol and sleeping pills. It's just so much fun.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1531.jpg


----------



## Dylis

:hugs:Hope you are having a restful day today despie.. Just been to holland and barrett to check out the soy, is it the soy isoflavenes???:shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I'll have five days off when I get back so I should be fine. I swear these international trips are kinda hard because of the sleep deprivation but so much easier than domestic flying. I hate the up down, up down all day long. The boarding process is horrific and doing it just once a day is really do much better for my anxiety. Although we did have some issues with the entertainment system last night which made all of us crazy. There was a whacko in business class that started CRYING because it didn't work. And not just a couple of tears. Like. BOO-HOO for a good twenty minutes. She went to the lav to cry after making a fool out of herself in front of the whole cabin. Ah the general public and alcohol and sleeping pills. It's just so much fun.

Omg how embarrassing ,weirdo :wacko:Great for the five days off ,u sure deserve it :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hugs:Hope you are having a restful day today despie.. Just been to holland and barrett to check out the soy, is it the soy isoflavenes???:shrug::shrug::shrug:

Yes that's it ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1522.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1520.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1519.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1515.jpg. My daughter and her bestie


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Olivia grace looks a lot like her dad, love the pict with DD on sofa with matching pink spots...:hugs: will get some soya tomorrow got confused as label said for menopause on front.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics Suki and T but T it sounds like they have taken the piss the last day or so and you have pretty much done everything - sorry but that is just the way it looks from here and it seems like they are taking advantage :growlmad::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I know u are right but my mum and sister and brother do bugger all so I felt like there was only me :shrug:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:



Viking15 said:


> Despie, I'll have five days off when I get back so I should be fine. I swear these international trips are kinda hard because of the sleep deprivation but so much easier than domestic flying. I hate the up down, up down all day long. The boarding process is horrific and doing it just once a day is really do much better for my anxiety. Although we did have some issues with the entertainment system last night which made all of us crazy. There was a whacko in business class that started CRYING because it didn't work. And not just a couple of tears. Like. BOO-HOO for a good twenty minutes. She went to the lav to cry after making a fool out of herself in front of the whole cabin. Ah the general public and alcohol and sleeping pills. It's just so much fun.

Yay for 5 days off :happydance::happydance: You know that would be me crying if I had had a really bad day or something and that topped it all off :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies. 
Despie loved all the pictures of you family and the christening. Suki, great picture of you family too. Glad everyone is on Soy, we all can be kooky together. Hi Butterfly, Jax, DMom, Indigo, Milty, LL, Dylis and ever.yone else. Viking may your flying be more smoothly soon. Went and got cupcakes this morning at a new shop that just opened. Ate on called the Elvis. Hope everyone covers from this weekend {Despie).


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Olivia grace looks a lot like her dad, love the pict with DD on sofa with matching pink spots...:hugs: will get some soya tomorrow got confused as label said for menopause on front.

She's just like her dad ,:thumbup:the one of her on the sofa was the morning after she stayed and she was so tired she just lay on Lucy's knee lol ,Wot days are u gonna do the soy?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning ladies.
> Despie loved all the pictures of you family and the christening. Suki, great picture of you family too. Glad everyone is on Soy, we all can be kooky together. Hi Butterfly, Jax, DMom, Indigo, Milty, LL, Dylis and ever.yone else. Viking may your flying be more smoothly soon. Went and got cupcakes this morning at a new shop that just opened. Ate on called the Elvis. Hope everyone covers from this weekend {Despie).

Thanks g ,hope u enjoyed your cupcake .are u keeping ok ,hav u told anyone your news yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi googly how's you and your goglet ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies.
> Despie loved all the pictures of you family and the christening. Suki, great picture of you family too. Glad everyone is on Soy, we all can be kooky together. Hi Butterfly, Jax, DMom, Indigo, Milty, LL, Dylis and ever.yone else. Viking may your flying be more smoothly soon. Went and got cupcakes this morning at a new shop that just opened. Ate on called the Elvis. Hope everyone covers from this weekend {Despie).
> 
> Thanks g ,hope u enjoyed your cupcake .are u keeping ok ,hav u told anyone your news yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

No we want to make sure NT test is okay. We are going straight to CVS if something comes up this time. No waiting.:thumbup: Trust me it it so hard to keep it from your good friends but I don't want them to go through it again. Some of them cryed about the situation the last time.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Good morning ladies.
> Despie loved all the pictures of you family and the christening. Suki, great picture of you family too. Glad everyone is on Soy, we all can be kooky together. Hi Butterfly, Jax, DMom, Indigo, Milty, LL, Dylis and ever.yone else. Viking may your flying be more smoothly soon. Went and got cupcakes this morning at a new shop that just opened. Ate on called the Elvis. Hope everyone covers from this weekend {Despie).
> 
> Thanks g ,hope u enjoyed your cupcake .are u keeping ok ,hav u told anyone your news yet?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No we want to make sure NT test is okay. We are going straight to CVS if something comes up this time. No waiting.:thumbup: Trust me it it so hard to keep it from your good friends but I don't want them to go through it again. Some of them cryed about the situation the last time.Click to expand...

Let's hope everything goes well this time ,praying for a healthy sticky bean for you ,I think we all cried for you sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Garnet what's in an Elvis cupcake ?? I've been trying to work it out

I'll get the soy and start it tomorrow, it better not give me spots I've upped my cock and already got an outbreak


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Garnet what's in an Elvis cupcake ?? I've been trying to work it out
> 
> I'll get the soy and start it tomorrow, it better not give me spots I've upped my cock and already got an outbreak

I got one spot on my chin from it ,good luck for tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

It is a banana peanut butter cupcake. I guess Elvis loved mashed peanut butter and bananas.


----------



## LLbean

Despie sorry I have been MIA all day but lovely photos!

Been dealing with puppy grooming, smog test, Scentsy AND house buying stuff...VERY busy day...I am ready for bed LOL

Hugs and love to all you wonderful sweet ladies!


----------



## Milty

I got one spot on my chin just below my lip...not really bad but I almost never get them so I'm sure it's the Soy

Viking I don't know how you put up with people


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie sorry I have been MIA all day but lovely photos!
> 
> Been dealing with puppy grooming, smog test, Scentsy AND house buying stuff...VERY busy day...I am ready for bed LOL
> 
> Hugs and love to all you wonderful sweet ladies!

Busy lady ,hope u had a good sleep last night ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I got one spot on my chin just below my lip...not really bad but I almost never get them so I'm sure it's the Soy
> 
> Viking I don't know how you put up with people

Me too I never get spots so I knew it was the soy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you are all well.

I'm hoping we have some soy magic this cycle :thumbup::hugs::hugs:
I started clomid last night so let the pyschotic PMS commence :haha::haha:

i'm getting my tattoo done in a couple of hours- i am SHITTING myself!! Hopefully it will be fine I'm scared cos it's my foot which is the most painful part of the body :wacko:

will let you know how I get on later lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning

Suki what tattoo are you getting? :flower:


----------



## sukisam

i have the japanese symbol for daughter on my ankle I had it done when my daughter emily was born sleeping. It's a bit faded and crap and I feel she and i both deserve better! I'm getting cherry blossom wrapped round the symbols on my ankle then will extend it to go down to my foot.

FX it looks good and doesn't hurt too much- I've got numbing cream but I've never used it before :wacko:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

sukisam said:


> i have the japanese symbol for daughter on my ankle I had it done when my daughter emily was born sleeping. It's a bit faded and crap and I feel she and i both deserve better! I'm getting cherry blossom wrapped round the symbols on my ankle then will extend it to go down to my foot.
> 
> FX it looks good and doesn't hurt too much- I've got numbing cream but I've never used it before :wacko:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> i have the japanese symbol for daughter on my ankle I had it done when my daughter emily was born sleeping. It's a bit faded and crap and I feel she and i both deserve better! I'm getting cherry blossom wrapped round the symbols on my ankle then will extend it to go down to my foot.
> 
> FX it looks good and doesn't hurt too much- I've got numbing cream but I've never used it before :wacko:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

U will do great mrs ,I can't wait to see it ,get loads of that cream on and some pain killers as well ,maybe a drop of vodka too :haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning
> 
> Suki what tattoo are you getting? :flower:

Morning ,wot on earth is ff playing at ,am sure you o on cd11 ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning
> 
> Suki what tattoo are you getting? :flower:
> 
> Morning ,wot on earth is ff playing at ,am sure you o on cd11 ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah, stubborn old :witch: :growlmad::haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ok so I whacked in a + opk on cd10 as actually the darkest one I got was at 11pm that night but I still think I O'd the next day :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Ok so I whacked in a + opk on cd10 as actually the darkest one I got was at 11pm that night but I still think I O'd the next day :wacko:

Well at least you've got your crosshairs :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/08bce9ff.jpg.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b3d49d64.jpg. Not the best pic lol


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e643f7bc.jpg


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs::hugs: thanks for the lovely pix have really enjoyed looking at them this morning :kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

Beautiful family! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies, lovely pics Despie. Hope everyone is enjoying their teenage years again with the zits. Nothing much except going to a Superhero play group this morning for my son. I was tired last night went to bed at 9pm. Happy day to everyone.


----------



## Milty

Garnet :sounds fun I think my son would love that

BF :I think you O'd on CD11 too...I bet it's the EWCM that is throughing it off...if you added it one more day it will most likely change

Ok did soy cause anyone temp extremes? Check out my chart ...I took my temp twice this morning just to be sure...maybe I'm getting sick again:growlmad:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, the pics are fab and you have a gorgeous family!:hugs:

As far as the soy goes...my skin broke out from it and my charts were not the best...I did a total of 3 soy cycles, 1 Clomid cycle, and 2 Tamoxifen cycles. My OV was the strongest n the Tamoxifen, but it also gave me the worst side effects.

FYI, soy and Clomid both affected my CM and I really couldn't use it as a good judge for OV and my OPKs went positive more than once. Go by your temps, if you can.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

OMG B your pic is soooo funny...I still can't believe he admitted to that :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

Milty, I saw this pic this morning and had to have it!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

BF...FF also changed my O day today...WTF? from CD12 to CD14...sigh...LOL

Despie you have a beautiful family :hugs:

Good morning ladies!!!

OH and no, I did not sleep enough...never enough HAHAHA


----------



## Jax41

Liz, don't panic at least you were DTD :winkwink::thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies!

LL- looks like you've got the BD covered so don't worry about naughty FF changing things :thumbup::hugs:

Despie- i agree you have a gorgeous family, and I can see how another baby for you would slot right in. Just keeping everything crossed you get a BFP soon :hugs::hugs:

Dmon- I think you're right if you're on soy or clomid you need to temp-I'm starting up again as I'm clomid this month :thumbup::hugs:

Milty- I can't remember soy messing up my temps but it did give my super ovulation cramps :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- hope the early night helped with the tiredness :hugs::hugs:

Jax, Indigo, Viking, Rashaa, BF and anyone else i've forgotten- :wave:

Well ladies I have had my tattoo it took 3 hours- 1 hour to agree on the design and draw it and 2 hours of the needles!! Despie- if you do get one then make sure you put the numbing cream on evenly all over the area-I didn't so had the top part of the ankle (with more fat + muscle!) numb and the bottom part with all the bones NOT numb!! :blush: I'm a a twat! can't take the dressing off till 7pm but will get OH to take a photo and i can have the B+B verdict :thumbup:

Sending all you ovulating ladies lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki can't wait to see the pic ,hope it wasn't too painful ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

I have to confess when she was doing the bone on the side of the ankle I did wonder if i could cope with it but it was okay cos they sort of stop every minute or so to wipe the area! Are you okay sweetie?

will post pics later xx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks lafies for the compliments :thumbup:Soy messed with my last cycle too ,I o late plus my temps were really high right the way thru Milty :thumbup:Liz and bf I think u were both well covered ,b dylis indigo garnet Viking sus :flower:Well jax how did it go today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Everyone else :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I have to confess when she was doing the bone on the side of the ankle I did wonder if i could cope with it but it was okay cos they sort of stop every minute or so to wipe the area! Are you okay ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I have to confess when she was doing the bone on the side of the ankle I did wonder if i could cope with it but it was okay cos they sort of stop every minute or so to wipe the area! Are you okay sweetie?
> 
> will post pics later xx

Ouch :nope::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

old ladies can be grouchy too hehehe

I would have told her off BIG TIME too

Hugs!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> old ladies can be grouchy too hehehe
> 
> I would have told her off BIG TIME too
> 
> Hugs![/:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- yah for the pear Cider :thumbup:. Boo to your Mum for being so naughty how dare she treat you badly has she not heard about your B+B girls?! If she keeps it up i shall have to kick her arse :growlmad::growlmad::gun::gun:

Families can be a nightmare at times, I hope she realises her behaviour is unacceptable and apologises at some point. in the meantime just try and think about the lovely family you've made and what a great Mummy you are- that's the best revenge :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies!
> 
> LL- looks like you've got the BD covered so don't worry about naughty FF changing things :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Despie- i agree you have a gorgeous family, and I can see how another baby for you would slot right in. Just keeping everything crossed you get a BFP soon :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dmon- I think you're right if you're on soy or clomid you need to temp-I'm starting up again as I'm clomid this month :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Milty- I can't remember soy messing up my temps but it did give my super ovulation cramps :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- hope the early night helped with the tiredness :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax, Indigo, Viking, Rashaa, BF and anyone else i've forgotten- :wave:
> 
> Well ladies I have had my tattoo it took 3 hours- 1 hour to agree on the design and draw it and 2 hours of the needles!! Despie- if you do get one then make sure you put the numbing cream on evenly all over the area-I didn't so had the top part of the ankle (with more fat + muscle!) numb and the bottom part with all the bones NOT numb!! :blush: I'm a a twat! can't take the dressing off till 7pm but will get OH to take a photo and i can have the B+B verdict :thumbup:
> 
> Sending all you ovulating ladies lots of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

All I can say is Ouch I can't handle needles. Glad you like it...:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I COMPLETELY understand
my sister irritated the SHIT out of me again yesterday LOL

Posted a pic of my mom's birthday on FB and my mom said she was wearing a necklace that was a gift from her daughters and grand daughters... Hubby and I sent her a check for $50 so I was like "wow how much did that thing cost!" so she (my sister) proceeds to say her new idiot husband got it for her..so then I said "oh so not from her daughters and grand daughters then" and she came back with "no one said it was from you!" ...OMG I would have slapped her if she had been in front of me! I copied what my mom said and re-posted it word for word...so she then says "well she miss typed, she meant daughter (singular) and grand daughters"

Well excuse me for asking about my mother's gift! Sheesh! I honestly thought she had put all the cash together or something and frankly it did not look that pricey for "all of that"


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I COMPLETELY understand
> my sister irritated the SHIT out of me again yesterday LOL
> 
> Posted a pic of my mom's birthday on FB and my mom said she was wearing a necklace that was a gift from her daughters and grand daughters... Hubby and I sent her a check for $50 so I was like "wow how much did that thing cost!" so she (my sister) proceeds to say her new idiot husband got it for her..so then I said "oh so not from her daughters and grand daughters then" and she came back with "no one said it was from you!" ...OMG I would have slapped her if she had been in front of me! I copied what my mom said and re-posted it word for word...so she then says "well she miss typed, she meant daughter (singular) and grand daughters"
> 
> Well excuse me for asking about my mother's gift! Sheesh! I honestly thought she had put all the cash together or something and frankly it did not look that pricey for "all of that"

Omg your sister is a total ass :growlmad:I suppose they all can't be lovely like you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Awww you are so sweet Despie...hey I have my moments too :winkwink:

I showed the whole thread to my husband and he just laughed and said "oh you two.." I was like "wait, what? am I losing my mind? or is she starting something again?"


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Awww you are so sweet Despie...hey I have my moments too :winkwink:
> 
> I showed the whole thread to my husband and he just laughed and said "oh you two.." I was like "wait, what? am I losing my mind? or is she starting something again?"

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Okay ladies here it is, the bottom part has started to scab so looks faded. It will look better in about a week when it's healed
If you don't like it be kind!!
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/72b48379.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I bloody love it ,it's fab and forgive me for crying but I am :cry::cry::cry:Emily will always be with you now forever,xxxx wot a lovely thing to do ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Ahhhh thank so much sweetie :hugs:
I must admit I shed a little tear earlier I feel this tattoo is worthy of my Emily
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

that is actually cute! I'm not a fan of tattoos myself but that is cute. And the blossoms look like plumerias almost! really well done


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Ahhhh thank so much sweetie :hugs:
> I must admit I shed a little tear earlier I feel this tattoo is worthy of my Emily
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

I do too :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs ,wot do the kids think of it ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty did you O? Your temp seems to look like it :flower:

b I can't figure out what obama is doing in your pic :wacko:

LL FF seems to be playing games with us this month :growlmad::growlmad:

Suki, the tattoo looks lovely :flower::hugs::hugs:. I was thinking of getting another one done and I'm now thinking maybe a small butterfly as it is supposed to symbolise new life and change and stuff like that so even if I don't get the new life then there will be more changes for sure :haha:

Despie, your mum is a nightmare as usual, tell her to F Off :haha: :grr: but omg I could so drink a pear cider :beer::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Milty did you O? Your temp seems to look like it :flower:
> 
> b I can't figure out what obama is doing in your pic :wacko:
> 
> LL FF seems to be playing games with us this month :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Suki, the tattoo looks lovely :flower::hugs::hugs:. I was thinking of getting another one done and I'm now thinking maybe a small butterfly as it is supposed to symbolise new life and change and stuff like that so even if I don't get the new life then there will be more changes for sure :haha:
> 
> Despie, your mum is a nightmare as usual, tell her to F Off :haha: :grr: but omg I could so drink a pear cider :beer::thumbup:

I was thinking a butterfly too whenever I give up TTc :thumbup:,yep I would love to tell my mum to get a life and much more :haha:The pear cider was yum so cold and refreshing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- the kids really like it OH isn't a massive fan of tattoos but he's getting used to it!:hugs:

BF- I had a large flower and a butterfly on my back, butterfly's are lovely in tattoos. I say go for it:hugs:

Going to have A cuppa and a cuddle with my hubby 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- the kids really like it OH isn't a massive fan of tattoos but he's getting used to it!:hugs:
> 
> BF- I had a large flower and a butterfly on my back, butterfly's are lovely in tattoos. I say go for it:hugs:
> 
> Going to have A cuppa and a cuddle with my hubby
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw bless you ,have a good night ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Suki love the tattoo:thumbup: it's going to look lovely when healed and the colour comes out


----------



## Indigo77

Love, love, love the tattoo, Suki!

BF, a butterfly tattoo would be perfect. I hope you get it soon...


----------



## Garnet

Nice Suki


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> sukisam said:
> 
> 
> I have to confess when she was doing the bone on the side of the ankle I did wonder if i could cope with it but it was okay cos they sort of stop every minute or so to wipe the area! Are you okay sweetie?
> 
> will post pics later xx
> 
> Yea my mum is being a bitch and I am really fed up with it ,in short my brother is home from America and wanted to bring me my mum and sister out for lunch ,well my mum started texting my other brother last night that has the baby ( Olivia grace ) saying that I get to see Olivia grace more than her and my sister :wacko:And that my sister didn't get to hold Olivia grace at the christening :shrug: she was drinking and the texts got more rude and angry until finally my brother told her to grow up that Olivia grace wasn't a possession but his daughter and we could all love her ,well my mum was raging and hasn't answered her fon or texts all day from any of us and the lunch ended up being cancelled :growlmad:,so I myself went into town and walked into my brother sil and neice and went for lunch and had a huge pear cider ,family politics ,fuck sake I don't know wot I have ever done on my mum but I am sooooooo fed up ,sorry for the rant ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


I think u should mail your mum a big box of bunny turds with a note telling her to enjoy the chocolate.


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

T....someone wants to say hello...

Spoiler
:wave:
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/83469c69.jpg


----------



## LLbean

awwww Niko!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....someone wants to say hello...
> 
> Spoiler
> :wave:
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/83469c69.jpg

Omg omg omg :cloud9::cloud9::cry::cry:He's precious :happydance::happydance:U must be so Happy indigo ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

It feels like he's going to fall out most of the time. I think he'll come early. He's really squished in there. :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Freaking iPhone nonsense double post


----------



## Desperado167

It's only five weeks now for you :happydance::happydance:and I know wot u mean the pressure down below is awful at this stage ,I constantly needed to pee and felt like my baby would come out if I walked too far :haha:But believe me that's never gonna happen :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

U sure? Sometimes I imagine him coming out when I'm going #2....head-first into the toilet....PLUNK....:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> U sure? Sometimes I imagine him coming out when I'm going #2....head-first into the toilet....PLUNK....:shrug:

:haha::haha:No chance of that lol he's got a long way to go before that happens ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> U sure? Sometimes I imagine him coming out when I'm going #2....head-first into the toilet....PLUNK....:shrug:

:haha::haha:


----------



## Milty

BF : yes I for sure O'd the pain was intense this time thank you soy

Suki you know I love it

Despi: what you did to your mom is be a better mom 

Indi soooo precious ...who does he look like?

Oh yeah in B's photo Obama is eating the dog which apparntly he does even though the meat is tough


----------



## Viking15

Y'all have me :rofl: I love the rabbit turd idea. :rofl: 
Despie, I just love your kiddos. So sweet. And the idea of a lovely pear cider right now is killing me. 
Suki, I love the addition of the flowers. Very nice! Cherry blossoms?
What is up with FF changing peoples' o dates. I mean really! The nerve! :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Milty said:


> Oh yeah in B's photo Obama is eating the dog which apparntly he does even though the meat is tough

:saywhat:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> T....someone wants to say hello...
> 
> Spoiler
> :wave:
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/83469c69.jpg

Great picture of Niko:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> U sure? Sometimes I imagine him coming out when I'm going #2....head-first into the toilet....PLUNK....:shrug:

You would be lucky if you had an easy delivery like that. :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Oh yeah in B's photo Obama is eating the dog which apparntly he does even though the meat is tough
> 
> :saywhat:Click to expand...

he ate dog ONCE and now they are all over it LOL...he was a kid!


----------



## crystal443

Indi, Niko is gorgeous...love that scan pic!!


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> BF : yes I for sure O'd the pain was intense this time thank you soy
> 
> Suki you know I love it
> 
> Despi: what you did to your mom is be a better mom
> 
> Indi soooo precious ...who does he look like?
> 
> Oh yeah in B's photo Obama is eating the dog which apparntly he does even though the meat is tough

He looks like the mailman. :winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

Niko is adorable!:cloud9::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh and it's not President Obama eating the dog, it's that he's eating a doxie in the pic!:haha:

Hell, N had a dog incident in Korea.:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Yeah I just can't believe he admited it and talked about it...


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,just got a call to go mind my friends son whilst she goes to the dentist ,talk soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Milty, LL, Butterfly :growlmad: to FF, glad I never bothered now this cycle :haha: I know, I know any old excuse :blush:

Indigo, cute pic! :flower:

B, what was N's dog incident then? C'mon share...:hugs:

Suki, nice tatoo :winkwink: but wow how did that not hurt! Have to say if, and that's a big if, I ever had one it would be a butterfly too. You're right Butterfly they do symbolise new birth/life, resurrection etc, appropriate for an awful lot of things :hugs:

T, speak later when you're back :hugs:

AFM, for those of you that don't know, I'm on :cloud9: DH went and got his SA done yesterday and I love him!!!! Results back 5-7 days....fingers Xed.


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Milty, LL, Butterfly :growlmad: to FF, glad I never bothered now this cycle :haha: I know, I know any old excuse :blush:
> 
> Indigo, cute pic! :flower:
> 
> B, what was N's dog incident then? C'mon share...:hugs:
> 
> Suki, nice tatoo :winkwink: but wow how did that not hurt! Have to say if, and that's a big if, I ever had one it would be a butterfly too. You're right Butterfly they do symbolise new birth/life, resurrection etc, appropriate for an awful lot of things :hugs:
> 
> T, speak later when you're back :hugs:
> 
> AFM, for those of you that don't know, I'm on :cloud9: DH went and got his SA done yesterday and I love him!!!! Results back 5-7 days....fingers Xed.

Yippee good for him..:happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, that is wonderful news concerning C and about damned time!:haha::hugs:

As far as N as the dog story...when he was stationed in Korea, he and some fellow soldiers were invited to a village for a special meal. What they did not know, was that the special meal was dog.:cry: I think we get the impression that dog is eaten bc it's cheap...in some parts of Korea and I am sure other Asian countries as well, it's actually an expensive delicacy.:nope:


----------



## Garnet

I have a friend who was in the Phillipines that had lizard, monkey and varois other meats. He said it tastes like chicken. Also you know in some parts of the US , they eat Coon, possum and squirrels. The showed it on one of those TV shows.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, that is wonderful news concerning C and about damned time!:haha::hugs:
> 
> As far as N as the dog story...when he was stationed in Korea, he and some fellow soldiers were invited to a village for a special meal. What they did not know, was that the special meal was dog.:cry: I think we get the impression that dog is eaten bc it's cheap...in some parts of Korea and I am sure other Asian countries as well, it's actually an expensive delicacy.:nope:

Thanks B, I have absolutely no idea what all the figures will mean though :wacko: would you be able to help me please?

Poor dogs :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Poor poor doggies :cry::cry:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay today. My tattoo is sore today but I know it's just part of the healing process should be fine in a week or two. Well today will be the 3rd day of clomid and so far no PMS! AF has calmed down (thank god), so feeling a bit more normal.

Jax- yah on the SA I'm so glad he had it done :happydance:. Fx the results are good :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay today and I hope your Mum is behaving herself :hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay today :hugs::hugs:

Dmon, Crystal, Viking, Rashaa, BF, LL, Indigo + Garnet-:wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

:Haven't bothered my ass testing for o today or yesterday but I think my temps say I am still ok ,had more dirty dreams last night and am thinking this means I will o soon as it also happened last month ,wtf :wacko:Weird or wot does it mean I need more sex :haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Home from the hospice and knackered after minding a three year old ,doing my shopping and serving for two hours :sleep:Now it's homeworks then dinner then have to go see my brother as he's going home to California tomorrow :cry:Haven't bothered my ass testing for o today or yesterday but I think my temps say I am still ok ,had more dirty dreams last night and am thinking this means I will o soon as it also happened last month ,wtf :wacko:Weird or wot does it mean I need more sex :haha::haha:

Yes that is it you need more sex.:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Home from the hospice and knackered after minding a three year old ,doing my shopping and serving for two hours :sleep:Now it's homeworks then dinner then have to go see my brother as he's going home to California tomorrow :cry:Haven't bothered my ass testing for o today or yesterday but I think my temps say I am still ok ,had more dirty dreams last night and am thinking this means I will o soon as it also happened last month ,wtf :wacko:Weird or wot does it mean I need more sex :haha::haha:
> 
> Yes that is it you need more sex.:happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs:Am just so tired lol


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone ?viking Brooke garnet sus sum llbean indigo bf jax dylis suki jenn peacebaby shootingstar i Milty googly crystal 44 rashaa wanna Tessie and pp miss u ladies ,hope everyone's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hello girls!:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hey Despie!!!!!!!! :hi: I am actually here today!!!! how are you hun? miss you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Hello girls!:hugs:

Hi Brooke ,how's your diet going for your bp?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> hey Despie!!!!!!!! :hi: I am actually here today!!!! how are you hun? miss you!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Miss you too ,any news for me ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: not long till ivf :) xxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls!:hugs:
> 
> Hi Brooke ,how's your diet going for your bp?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It is what it is...I broke down and ate McDs on Monday night.:haha:

Please tell me you have some time to rest tomorrow?:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: stalking.....


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, J...of course I will help you interpret your SA results!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Hello girls!:hugs:
> 
> Hi Brooke ,how's your diet going for your bp?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It is what it is...I broke down and ate McDs on Monday night.:haha:
> 
> Please tell me you have some time to rest tomorrow?:hugs:Click to expand...

Yea for the McDonald's I bet you enjoyed it :happydance::happydance::happydance:Tomorrow I have nothing planned :thumbup:it's the first in ages but I am really looking forward to it as I feel like I have run myself ragged :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

You know T, it really is ok to tell someone 'no' every now and again.:winkwink:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> You know T, it really is ok to tell someone 'no' every now and again.:winkwink:

'Phuck off' may be more clear....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> You know T, it really is ok to tell someone 'no' every now and again.:winkwink:
> 
> 'Phuck off' may be more clear....Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yes, that would get the point across much better!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yes, that would get the point across much better!:thumbup::haha:

,:thumbup:have signed up for slimming world again am starting next Wednesday :wacko:It needs to be done :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

waiting for AF to show up.... I should get it by the end of the month. Then I start birth control pills for approx 10 days, then I start the shots.....


----------



## dachsundmom

WB...damn, here it goes and I hope you have nothing but success!:hugs:


Well T, you're a great person for helping her and I get why you do it...but, no more cupcakes.:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> waiting for AF to show up.... I should get it by the end of the month. Then I start birth control pills for approx 10 days, then I start the shots.....

Omg :happydance::happydance::happydance:This is it then huni ,the excitement begins ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> WB...damn, here it goes and I hope you have nothing but success!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Well T, you're a great person for helping her and I get why you do it...but, no more cupcakes.:winkwink::hugs:

Ok no more cupcakes :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes cupcakes and slimming world in the same post is not a recipe for success :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes cupcakes and slimming world in the same post is not a recipe for success :haha::haha:

:cry::cry:I don't start till Wednesday :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes cupcakes and slimming world in the same post is not a recipe for success :haha::haha:
> 
> :cry::cry:I don't start till Wednesday :haha:Click to expand...

Oh that's alright then :dohh::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes cupcakes and slimming world in the same post is not a recipe for success :haha::haha:
> 
> :cry::cry:I don't start till Wednesday :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Oh that's alright then :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::pizza::icecream::beer::wine::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch::munch:


----------



## Milty

Suki: Yes I'm doing good :happydance: very glad O' is over

J: I'm sooo glad he went through with it...I'm reluctant to say this because I could be way off but I will just in case I'm not...Anyway my friends DH got really really bad results back from his SA but he was really really embarrassed to give one...my friend told the Doc this and he decided to have him redo it a couple times in different settings to try and get him past this..."they did not tell him the reason" anyway turns out when he was more relaxed and not worried about what people thought of him his results came back 10x better ...anyway just something to keep in mind... I'm praying your DH's will be good...

WB I think waiting is the hard part...

Despi: sometimes you need to put yourself first...just saying...
also I know you can keep up the healthy eating!!! maybe sometime I can get the nerve up to show you before and after pics of me...


Love all you guys :dust::dust:


----------



## Rashaa

Desperado167 said:


> Where is everyone ?viking Brooke garnet sus sum llbean indigo bf jax dylis suki jenn peacebaby shootingstar i Milty googly crystal 44 rashaa wanna Tessie and pp miss u ladies ,hope everyone's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Been so sleeping busy at work nd had a house guest who just left today. Am here. How is everyone??.??


----------



## Milty

I'm good...I think we are cycle buddies...


----------



## crystal443

WanaB-Good luck!!! So excited for you:hugs:

Hey Despie-mmmmmmm cupcakes sound fabulous!!


----------



## crystal443

Hi Milty:hi::flower:


----------



## Milty

ello


we are the ones always on late aren't we...


----------



## LLbean

and me...but signing off lol


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## Milty

I wish we could all get together someday ...have a good meal ...and girl talk


----------



## LLbean

That would be really nice ;)


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Where is everyone ?viking Brooke garnet sus sum llbean indigo bf jax dylis suki jenn peacebaby shootingstar i Milty googly crystal 44 rashaa wanna Tessie and pp miss u ladies ,hope everyone's ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Been so sleeping busy at work nd had a house guest who just left today. Am here. How is everyone??.??Click to expand...

Hi sweetie ,hope u get some rest now ,having a house guest is fun but a lot of work ,nice to hear from you ,I am still waiting to ovulate after taking the soy this month ,hopefully I don't have much longer to wait :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I wish we could all get together someday ...have a good meal ...and girl talk

That would be amazing :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: yawn :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Suki: Yes I'm doing good :happydance: very glad O' is over
> 
> J: I'm sooo glad he went through with it...I'm reluctant to say this because I could be way off but I will just in case I'm not...Anyway my friends DH got really really bad results back from his SA but he was really really embarrassed to give one...my friend told the Doc this and he decided to have him redo it a couple times in different settings to try and get him past this..."they did not tell him the reason" anyway turns out when he was more relaxed and not worried about what people thought of him his results came back 10x better ...anyway just something to keep in mind... I'm praying your DH's will be good...
> 
> WB I think waiting is the hard part...
> 
> Despi: sometimes you need to put yourself first...just saying...
> also I know you can keep up the healthy eating!!! maybe sometime I can get the nerve up to show you before and after pics of me...
> 
> 
> Love all you guys :dust::dust:

Love you too :kiss:Before and after pics would be great :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hi::hi::hi::hug:,waking up to really sad news on the television ,a lady and baby fell from a boat last night in Belfast into the sea ,the mom has been rescued but they haven't found the baby :cry::cry::cry:,how sad ,the mom was in the water for 15 minutes before being rescued and is being treated for hypothermia at hospital :nope::nope:Poor poor baby and lady ,how the hell did that happen ?:growlmad:Bf any symptoms this month?am still waiting on my plus opk ,temp drop today and woke up shivery so I guess I will dtd today to be sure ,I have been weirdly disinterested the last few days in Poas ,think I am just too tired :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf chart looking good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hubby just mde me an omelette and toast for breakfast and is taking me out for lunch ,:thumbup:He doesn't know were I am in my cycle as I just haven't mentioned it in a week so I think I will use his niceness to an advantage today :haha::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Everyone,
Hi ya well I was tired too with all the rain. I took a nap then I just was too tired to exercise. Gonna get back into it today though. Any new news? Hope everyone has a good day..


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Hubby just mde me an omelette and toast for breakfast and is taking me out for lunch ,:thumbup:He doesn't know were I am in my cycle as I just haven't mentioned it in a week so I think I will use his niceness to an advantage today :haha::bunny::bunny::bunny:

:haha::haha::haha: good plan on keeping Dh in the dark and then jumping him :sex: :thumbup:

Woke up at about 5am and couldn't get back to sleep so took my temp at 6am so it might have been a bit out of whack :wacko: - still it was a bit higher anyway. Not really got any symptoms as I always seem to feel a bit stomachy second half of my cycle so I don;t really count that. I did feel the urge to POAS last night and I got an evap which I think I always get at 6dpo :haha: just POASed again this morning and BFN, that will teach me for POASing early :haha:

:hi: Morning Garnet, don't stress yourself too much about exercising I say :flower::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh I meant to say what horrible news about the woman and the baby, poor thing :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning garnet ,I agree sweetie take it easy on yourself ,till u get over the twelve week mark :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh I meant to say what horrible news about the woman and the baby, poor thing :cry::cry::cry::nope::nope:

Reports are saying the baby was only a few days old :cry::cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki and dylis ,hope u are both ok :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi at work but ok on day 3 of soy. Hope your having a quieter day


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi at work but ok on day 3 of soy. Hope your having a quieter day

O well done for starting it :thumbup:How's it going how much are u taking!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

I hate the news ...I can't take news stories like that ...what was a newborn doing on the boat anyway


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I hate the news ...I can't take news stories like that ...what was a newborn doing on the boat anyway

I really don't know sweetie ,maybe heading home or to see family ,we haven't got the full story yet but the mum must be devastated :nope::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning b ,:flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning, dear.:hugs:

I have no desire to be at work this morning and briefly considered taking a few days off next week, but I just cannot bring myself to do it.:dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning, dear.:hugs:
> 
> I have no desire to be at work this morning and briefly considered taking a few days off next week, but I just cannot bring myself to do it.:dohh:


:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> I hate the news ...I can't take news stories like that ...what was a newborn doing on the boat anyway

That is what I was thinking:thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

I agree with BF, Dmom. Just do it! You deserve a break. Everyone does.


----------



## LLbean

B you should totally do it!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning, dear.:hugs:
> 
> I have no desire to be at work this morning and briefly considered taking a few days off next week, but I just cannot bring myself to do it.:dohh:

Omg I need to come kick your ass :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ladies drum roll for the first time ever on cd15 I have a plus opk https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f0602cbe.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm assuming there is a smiley face on that top one :wacko::haha:

Time to get busy lady :sex::sex: and yay for an earlier O :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm assuming there is a smiley face on that top one :wacko::haha:
> 
> Time to get busy lady :sex::sex: and yay for an earlier O :happydance::happydance:

Yes there is sorry took it in the corner of kitchen so I didn't let oh see and it's pretty dark in there ,had loads of cm ,thought it was just the epo so we dtd this morning already at ten wen else should I do it for best coverage ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YEY Despie!


----------



## Butterfly67

You could go for it again tonight or it probably wouldn't matter if you left it til tomorrow maybe :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> You could go for it again tonight or it probably wouldn't matter if you left it til tomorrow maybe :flower:

Ok thanks ,don't think oh would be up for it again tonight but maybe in the morning ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Don't forget the soft cup!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Don't forget the soft cup!

Yep got the softcup in from this morning and it will firmly stay there till I take it out and refill it in the morning :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

YAY! :wohoo:
OD = CD15!!!!! 
PERFECT!!!!

:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:
:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You could go for it again tonight or it probably wouldn't matter if you left it til tomorrow maybe :flower:
> 
> Ok thanks ,don't think oh would be up for it again tonight but maybe in the morning ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

Did you DTD this morning?


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning garnet ,I agree sweetie take it easy on yourself ,till u get over the twelve week mark :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks BF and Despie,
I just walk about 45 minutes a day and do light weights. Gotta tell you I feel so much better when i exercise. I kinda feel lethargic if i go to many days without doing it.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You could go for it again tonight or it probably wouldn't matter if you left it til tomorrow maybe :flower:
> 
> Ok thanks ,don't think oh would be up for it again tonight but maybe in the morning ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you DTD this morning?Click to expand...

I did yes I dtd at half eleven this morning and got my smiley at half three ,four hours later :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> You could go for it again tonight or it probably wouldn't matter if you left it til tomorrow maybe :flower:
> 
> Ok thanks ,don't think oh would be up for it again tonight but maybe in the morning ,:thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Did you DTD this morning?Click to expand...
> 
> I did yes I dtd at half eleven this morning and got my smiley at half three ,four hours later :hugs:Click to expand...

Yippee:flower: Tomorrow morning should cover it.:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> YAY! :wohoo:
> OD = CD15!!!!!
> PERFECT!!!!
> 
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:
> :dust::dust::dust:

Thanks babes ,it's all down to you getting me to start the soy earlier :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning garnet ,I agree sweetie take it easy on yourself ,till u get over the twelve week mark :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks BF and Despie,
> I just walk about 45 minutes a day and do light weights. Gotta tell you I feel so much better when i exercise. I kinda feel lethargic if i go to many days without doing it.:thumbup:Click to expand...

I know but u still gotta go easy ,I had to stop my walks on the advice of my gynae wen I had a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning garnet ,I agree sweetie take it easy on yourself ,till u get over the twelve week mark :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks BF and Despie,
> I just walk about 45 minutes a day and do light weights. Gotta tell you I feel so much better when i exercise. I kinda feel lethargic if i go to many days without doing it.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but u still gotta go easy ,I had to stop my walks on the advice of my gynae wen I had a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Really? Wow I was told by all my Doctors that exersise is good as long as it isn't vigorous.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning garnet ,I agree sweetie take it easy on yourself ,till u get over the twelve week mark :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks BF and Despie,
> I just walk about 45 minutes a day and do light weights. Gotta tell you I feel so much better when i exercise. I kinda feel lethargic if i go to many days without doing it.:thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I know but u still gotta go easy ,I had to stop my walks on the advice of my gynae wen I had a bfp ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Really? Wow I was told by all my Doctors that exersise is good as long as it isn't vigorous.Click to expand...

Yea well I was power walking seven nites a week :blush:And yes light exercise is meant to be good ,do wotever u feel Hapoy with sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Despie, Indi, Dmom, BF, Wana b, Garnet, LL, Jax, and all the other ladies (apologies for missing names out, It has been a long day for me) 

How are you all?

Sending you lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Hi Despie, Indi, Dmom, BF, Wana b, Garnet, LL, Jax, and all the other ladies (apologies for missing names out, It has been a long day for me)
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Sending you lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi sus :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Natsby

:wave::wave::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Despie:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
I am back for good :thumbup: Work needs to take a second place in my life at the moment and I have missed you all and all the chats loads:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Natsby!!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

How are you lovely?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus :cry::cry::cry:Am so glad to hear that natsby ,hi :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Sorry I've been MIA just had a couple of busy days. Wow I can't keep up with all your posts!!

Despie- I'm loving the smiley face :thumbup:, I reckon another shag tomorrow is in order :haha::hugs::hugs:

Milty- hope you're okay now you are in the madness of the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope you're okay, I get the crazy urge to POAS early in the 2ww sorry for the BFN but it's very early sweetie :hugs::hugs:

LL- hope you're surviving the craziness of the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Sus-sounds like you're making really important decisions about your work/life balance, I reduced my hours to 3 days a week last year and it's been the best decision I ever made. Life is so much better now the pressure is off a . Hope you and beany get some rest:hugs::hugs:

Garnet, Viking, Crystal, Indigo + Natsby- hello pregnant ladies hope you're all okay :hugs::hugs:

Rashaa, Wanna b, Jax- :wave:- hope you're all okay

take care ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA just had a couple of busy days. Wow I can't keep up with all your posts!!
> 
> Despie- I'm loving the smiley face :thumbup:, I reckon another shag tomorrow is in order :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- hope you're okay now you are in the madness of the 2ww :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- hope you're okay, I get the crazy urge to POAS early in the 2ww sorry for the BFN but it's very early sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL- hope you're surviving the craziness of the 2ww :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sus-sounds like you're making really important decisions about your work/life balance, I reduced my hours to 3 days a week last year and it's been the best decision I ever made. Life is so much better now the pressure is off a . Hope you and beany get some rest:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet, Viking, Crystal, Indigo + Natsby- hello pregnant ladies hope you're all okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Rashaa, Wanna b, Jax- :wave:- hope you're all okay
> 
> take care ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

well the house stuff is definitely keeping me busy LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,so glad u are ok ,was a bit worried ,anymore pics of Baxter ?:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Hi Despie, Indi, Dmom, BF, Wana b, Garnet, LL, Jax, and all the other ladies (apologies for missing names out, It has been a long day for me)
> 
> How are you all?
> 
> Sending you lots of:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Sus 
How is Susibean?


----------



## dachsundmom

Does anyone else's BnB look really strange?


----------



## Garnet

Yup it on the Fritz


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> Does anyone else's BnB look really strange?

yup, they must be changing stuff again...


----------



## Indigo77

Yes :growlmad:


----------



## crystal443

My BNB is a total mess, why must they change things if they work fine??

Hi Suki and hello Suzie, so glad your doing well

Hey Despie :hugs::hugs: another shag is def in order!!!!! catch the eggie!!


----------



## Milty

So what's going on....


----------



## Desperado167

Omg wots going on on bnb today ,mine is completely messed up and takes ages to post and read threads !i can't even use my emoticons :( can't believe it's Friday again ,happy Friday ,so it looks like yesterday was o day ;) honestly can't believe it as I was so busy I sort of missed the madness that usually comes with it lol .plus I only dtd two days before o and the morning of o ,hope it's enough ,have a loveky day ladies ,any plans for the weekend?anyone testing soon ,suki Milty dylis bf b indigo sus sum Viking PB wanna crystal googly jax llbean garnet Nats Jen peanut pup Tessie ,and everyone else massive hugs and love ladies ,xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx Keeks Jodes Northstar wooly miss you :(


----------



## Butterfly67

Wtf they have totally broken the site :growlmad: half the images are missing, I have to keep logging on, the smilies don't work and I'm not going to use my thanks button any more cos it gives you a freakin pop up ffs. It's bad enough having a pop up every time you post. Rant over. 

Glad you had an easy o despie, yep you got it covered and no stress :dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Wtf they have totally broken the site :growlmad: half the images are missing, I have to keep logging on, the smilies don't work and I'm not going to use my thanks button any more cos it gives you a freakin pop up ffs. It's bad enough having a pop up every time you post. Rant over.
> 
> Glad you had an easy o despie, yep you got it covered and no stress :dance:

I know it's completely messed up grrrrrrr ,am loving your temps ,wen do u test or have u already :) xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah have started testing :dohh: have got some really faint evaps that are probably actually in my imagination :haha: but I have to try and keep the hope going somehow!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah have started testing :dohh: have got some really faint evaps that are probably actually in my imagination :haha: but I have to try and keep the hope going somehow!

Sending u loads of sticky dust and hugs ,have u posted them on your thread?Xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah have started testing :dohh: have got some really faint evaps that are probably actually in my imagination :haha: but I have to try and keep the hope going somehow!
> 
> Sending u loads of sticky dust and hugs ,have u posted them on your thread?XxxxClick to expand...

No, I'm not sure if they would even show on a camera :haha: will post one today if I get anything at all on it :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

Morning having trouble posting today.. Hope you are all having a good day nearly the weekend yeah happy smiley face . Had no side effect from soy yet touch wood,.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning having trouble posting today.. Hope you are all having a good day nearly the weekend yeah happy smiley face . Had no side effect from soy yet touch wood,.

That's great how much are u taking ?


----------



## Garnet

Maybe some Soy babies this month


----------



## LLbean

BF I hope it is a BFP!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Fingers and toes crossed for you BF :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm glad you were busy and didn't have the time to worry and stress. Maybe that is what you needed? I like the :sex: frequency too. :thumbup: I can't wait to see the outcome!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I'm glad you were busy and didn't have the time to worry and stress. Maybe that is what you needed? I like the :sex: frequency too. :thumbup: I can't wait to see the outcome!!!!!

Thanks sweetie ,am thinking once more tonight then that's us done ,Xxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Do it Despise :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls! I can't see half of BnB and it's driving me nuts...looks like none of the smilies or 'thanks' buttons work.


----------



## LLbean

Truly!!!
Omg is Bnb seriously going to make me sign in every five minutes? Beyond irritating!

And when I say thanks it calls me a hack hahahaha


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Truly!!!
> Omg is Bnb seriously going to make me sign in every five minutes? Beyond irritating!
> 
> And when I say thanks it calls me a hack hahahaha

Hahahahahah love u liz xxxxxx,hubby has calls now till late tonight so we dtd before we got the kids from school ,this cycle is well and truly done :) xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

How do I get onto the journals :(


----------



## Viking15

Well done Despie!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Well done Despie!

Thanks Viking i can't believe this cycle was so easy with no stress at all ,think I will be taking the soy again next month :thumbup:how are you today?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:thumbup:Hopefully we won't be needing anything next month..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :thumbup:Hopefully we won't be needing anything next month..

That would be perfec :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Where is BFs stick?????


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Where is BFs stick?????

She said on her journal she was leaving for a few days :nope:I hope she doesn't .,bless her :kiss:TTc sucks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

How come I can't see her journal???


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone,my chart is completely messed up ,my temp dropped today big time :shrug: probably wont get my crosshairs in a few days now :growlmad:And it's def over for us this month as I am loaded with the cold and have a bit of a sore throat and I really am too tired for any more sex :haha:Could I be having a double ovulation with the soy?is it possible no wait my opks arent positive ,o shit where's bf wen we need her ,can't believe its Saturday already ,any plans anyone ,suki you ok you have been very quiet ,big loves and hugs everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: dylis , Milty indigo b llbean Viking sus sum bf suki googly PB crystal llbean jax bf Tessie pp wanna 44 garnet and the loveky rashaa xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Despie,
Did u have double O last time on Soy? I think you have yourself covered. Just give time for implantation. You did the best you could   Good morning everyone else


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning Despie,
> Did u have double O last time on Soy? I think you have yourself covered. Just give time for implantation. You did the best you could   Good morning everyone else

Morning garnet ,No but I took more this time am wondering should I force myself on hubby tonight ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Look at my chart Despi mine did the same thing ...just force the crosshairs on the first O and don't worry about it


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Look at my chart Despi mine did the same thing ...just force the crosshairs on the first O and don't worry about it

Hi Milty


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Look at my chart Despi mine did the same thing ...just force the crosshairs on the first O and don't worry about it

Perfect Milty thanks :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Hi Despie, don't panic! Your temps might be effected because you are ill. I think you are well covered. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Heck and my chart is BOOORING lol


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Heck and my chart is BOOORING lol

I think you O'd on CD 12 or 13, not 14. I think FF is messed up by that post O dip. You can try discarding it. Your temps look fine to me. :winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

Lol still boring, nothing exciting hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from the movies ,went to see The Avengers ,boys loved it ,but my dd wasn't too fussed ,heading :growlmad:Christ I feel sick already .Where is everyone today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm here! :wave:

Your week sounds exhausting, but I know you like to be busy. :hug:

Why is your mother coming over again? 
Mine will be here tomorrow night, but luckily, she is staying at my sister's house.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm here! :wave:
> 
> Your week sounds exhausting, but I know you like to be busy. :hug:
> 
> ow are you feeling today,why is your mom coming over ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm ok. My sister moved here. We have been putting together her house the last 2 weeks. She flew back to collect her cat and will be driving Hr car down with my mom. I'm not sure how long my mom is staying....probably a few weeks.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm ok. My sister moved here. We have been putting together her house the last 2 weeks. She flew back to collect her cat and will be driving Hr car down with my mom. I'm not sure how long my mom is staying....probably a few weeks.

I hope she doesn't give u any shit ,are u happy your sister has moved beside you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning:wave: hope everyone has a lovely sunday and has sunshine too.

Despie i hope you enjoy the museum today it's an exhibition I'd love to see


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone looking forward to the titanic museum today :happydance::happydance:Have done my toenails and fingernails and have showered and am drying my hair ,girls going to Sunday school in just over an hour then am taking them to the car boot sale for a bit before I go out ,I feel so bad as I am only bringing one of my kids with me and I never go out without them all unless they have other arrangements ,but am going with my friend and her daughter and I don't think the younger ones will enjoy it but I still feel so guilty :wacko:Hiws everyone today ,missing all the regular ladies and hope all is well ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:wave: hope everyone has a lovely sunday and has sunshine too.
> 
> Despie i hope you enjoy the museum today it's an exhibition I'd love to see

Good morning gorgeous ,any news ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Dylis

No news yet finished soy with no spots:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No news yet finished soy with no spots:happydance:

Lucky you ,o I wish u temped and we could see your chart :) how much soy did u take?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Only took 68 a night , im not sure if I could temp I have enough probs remembering to take supplements


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Only took 68 a night , im not sure if I could temp I have enough probs remembering to take supplements

Well it's up to you but it would def help u pinpoint your o and fertile days better :) x:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies :flower:

Sorry I've been MIA again, yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of my Dad dying so spent the day with my Mum, taking flowers to his grave etc. It was OH's sister's birthday on Friday so we took her to the local pub and had a few pints and had a dance to the local band playing- i laughed so much my face hurt!! Feels like too many horrible dates in the last cycle and this one (Emily's anniversary, my Dad's birthday and then yesterday). Feel ready to get back on an even keel, if I could choose I'd have a baby between March-May so a good thing could happen in those months :thumbup:

I'm CD 8 have finished the clomid wasn't too bad this time, need to start leaping on OH haven't had sex for AGES!!!!

Despie- i think you got it covered this month, ignore FF it can be a twat every now + then!! I'm back to temping, the instructions of the new pack of clomid says to temp so i thought it would be rude not to! don't feel guilty about not taking all your kids out you're a great Mum no need for guilt :hugs::hugs:

BF- your chart looks good, keeping everything crossed you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:

Milty + LL- hope you ladies are coping with the madness of the 2ww keeping everything crossed for some soy babies :hugs::hugs:

Indigo, Viking, Dmon, Sus, Garnet + Crystal- hope you're all keeping well :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Rashaa and anyone else i've forgotten- Happy Sunday!!

I'm picking up DS and his friend from their first ever cub camp later today -can't believe how much I've missed him the house is so quiet!!

Sending the 2ww ladies lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Dylis said:


> Only took 68 a night , im not sure if I could temp I have enough probs remembering to take supplements

I don't temp either. I just use babymed and it gives me my fertile days. Also on soy when you O your ovaries will ache a bit. I'm pretty regular though so I don't know if it applies in your case. Good luck this month,:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,the place was so quiet without you ,sorry you have had a difficult time and your dads anniversary :cry:but am also glad u enjoyed your night out ,have missed you loads lovely lady :kiss:How's the tattoo?great news your clomid cycle is over and praying for some bfps this month for us all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies :flower:
> 
> Sorry I've been MIA again, yesterday was the 2 year anniversary of my Dad dying so spent the day with my Mum, taking flowers to his grave etc. It was OH's sister's birthday on Friday so we took her to the local pub and had a few pints and had a dance to the local band playing- i laughed so much my face hurt!! Feels like too many horrible dates in the last cycle and this one (Emily's anniversary, my Dad's birthday and then yesterday). Feel ready to get back on an even keel, if I could choose I'd have a baby between March-May so a good thing could happen in those months :thumbup:
> 
> I'm CD 8 have finished the clomid wasn't too bad this time, need to start leaping on OH haven't had sex for AGES!!!!
> 
> Despie- i think you got it covered this month, ignore FF it can be a twat every now + then!! I'm back to temping, the instructions of the new pack of clomid says to temp so i thought it would be rude not to! don't feel guilty about not taking all your kids out you're a great Mum no need for guilt :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- your chart looks good, keeping everything crossed you get a :bfp: in the next few days :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty + LL- hope you ladies are coping with the madness of the 2ww keeping everything crossed for some soy babies :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Indigo, Viking, Dmon, Sus, Garnet + Crystal- hope you're all keeping well :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Rashaa and anyone else i've forgotten- Happy Sunday!!
> 
> I'm picking up DS and his friend from their first ever cub camp later today -can't believe how much I've missed him the house is so quiet!!
> 
> Sending the 2ww ladies lots of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good morning:happydance: Happy Mother,s day..:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/94e31478.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Happy Mother's day everyone!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Great chart still bf :thumbup::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies, a quick hello to you all. I am still marking the exams :-( but its nearly over now.

Happy mothers day for all the lovely ladies in the US.

Despie, BF, Ll, Garnet, Jax, Suki, Wana B, Indi, Dmom, and everyone else, big hugs xxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi Indi & Sus :hi:

sus, glad the exam marking is nearly over and you can have a bit of a rest hopefully :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

feeling yukky but I believe it is not TTC related but more emotional... just found out this morning a dear friend/producer passed away yesterday... He was the one making the show I was in...so sad :(


----------



## Butterfly67

:nope::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> feeling yukky but I believe it is not TTC related but more emotional... just found out this morning a dear friend/producer passed away yesterday... He was the one making the show I was in...so sad :(

So sorry liz :cry::cry::nope:,how did he die ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo sus bf liz and g ,:hi::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I think the chemo did him in...


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I think the chemo did him in...

:nope::cry::cry:So sorry ,that's awful ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thanks...It was so sudden too...really strange...


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: everyone!



LL...Sorry about your friend. May he RIP. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Thanks...It was so sudden too...really strange...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

BF, I agree that your chart is looking very good! :dust: 
LL, I'm sorry about your friend. Chemo is so rough! That is super sad. 
Despie, I hope you enjoyed the museum. It sounds interesting. 
Suki, you have had a rough time of it too. I'm sorry that things have been bad. Sounds like a BFP is in order to even things out! 
:dust: :dust: :dust: to all you sweet ladies suffering thru the TWW.


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> feeling yukky but I believe it is not TTC related but more emotional... just found out this morning a dear friend/producer passed away yesterday... He was the one making the show I was in...so sad :(

Sorry about your friend.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Went for nice two mile hike tonight and it was pleasant outside. I came home from store earlier and crashed. Itis gonna rain tomorrow. Bummer. How is everyone tonight?


----------



## Milty

I'm great and had loads of fun with my niece & nephew ...

But I'm oddly wishing I could give my mom a BFP today


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs: Hope everyone had a great Mothers Day!!!!

LL- so sorry for your friend..very sad

Milty- I so hope you get your BFP soon :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Thank you all. I feel better now but very sad I broke down on the phone when his wife called me. Wow how sad I should have been the stronger one but I totally lost it!


----------



## Indigo77

How is his wife? 

I'm sure she was touched by the emotion. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

She is ok I guess, they were split up but still very great friends. I honestly was so shocked I didn't even ask how she was or their daughter... How awful am I ...


----------



## Indigo77

You were overcome with emotion.....totally understandable & not awful....


----------



## LLbean

I've never met or talked to her before. Only knew of her and apparently she knew of me through him and how great friends we were. Yikes what a wonderful first impression, right? Oh well, hopefully she will notify me of services and I can make up for it then


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

LL- so sad to hear of your friend passing, I'm sure his wife was happy that your friend had touched the lives of so many people so don't worry about your totally normal reaction :hugs::hugs:

Viking- yes I agree a lovely BFP would put my universe back into some kind of balance! :thumbup::hugs:

Milty- i know whaty you mean about wanting to give your Mum a BFP, I feel the same I just think of the joy it would bring to all our lives. FX we all get one soon :hugs:

BF- I hope you're survivng the 2ww, I saw you had a temp drop I hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope you're okay today and FF is behaving itself! :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- you do impress me with all your walking when you have the perfect excuse to do nothing!:haha::hugs:

Hi to Crystal, Indigo, Sus, Dmon, Rashaa, Jax -Hope you're all well.

Have a good day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,suki great to see you,let's hope you o early this month with the clomid ,bf really sorry for the temp drop :hugs::hugs:Liz ,as the others say I wouldn't worry about showing your emotions it's completely normal and just shows wot a big heart you have :kiss::hugs::hugs:Milty ,rashaa dylis and jax ,where the hell are you all ,get your asses back here with us for the tww :haha:hi to all the pregnant ladies ,Viking indigo b sus sum garnet crystal ,I love the way the list is getting bigger and Jodes Keeks n.s and wooly if you are lurking :flower:miss you all loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Afm am not even bothering to put my temp in ff as it was only over 35 this morning because of this damn cold ,I am really blocked up and horribly sniffly and yuk ,feel a bit better niw after tea and paracetamol :thumbup:So much to do this week and hubby really busy so I hope it buggers off soon ,love love love you all :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, suki :hi:

T sorry about your cold, hope it clears up soon :hugs:

I'm feeling ok despite the temp drop :shrug: I guess I have already written this month off already :haha: don't think I will bother testing now unless AF is late.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T, suki :hi:
> 
> T sorry about your cold, hope it clears up soon :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling ok despite the temp drop :shrug: I guess I have already written this month off already :haha: don't think I will bother testing now unless AF is late.

Am feeling okish I think the nights are worse wen u have a cold plus first thing in the morning but my temps are completely phucked this month :shrug:,keeping that bit of hope going for you too ,it's wot we do isn't it ,we are amazing ladies ,we really are :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

For everyone who needs it!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I saved today's temp :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Wow hope everyone feels better. Sorry everyone is on the sick side. Hope everyone bounces back soon.:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG T I think your BBT is broken :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> OMG T I think your BBT is broken :haha::haha:

I know I think I would be dead if that was really my temp ,think I will pick up a cheapie at the chemist on my way to school just to check :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm here I've just been reading and forgetting to post...old habits...


----------



## Jax41

Me too :winkwink::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm only 7DPO today but I went ahead and tested as I have this really weird strong desire to give my mom a BFP. We are having dinner tonight for Mothers Day. 

Anyway I'm not sure what I was thinking because first I'm 7DPO! and second I can't see a dam thing anyway!!:wacko:

ok vent over....


Good morning everyone!


----------



## dachsundmom

T, if weren't for the fact you were actively posting, there is no way I would believe that temp!:haha:

Milty, do we get to see the test? If you talk about POAS, you must show us the stick!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sure Dmom I have given up on arguing with you...

But I'm not sure even your eyes are that good ; )
 



Attached Files:







05.14.12 FMU.jpg
File size: 17.4 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Milty

Despi maybe you took it out to early or something...try using it now and see if it reads something normal...


----------



## Indigo77

T....Maybe sticking it up your bum will give you a better reading?









:rofl:


----------



## Milty

Omg Indi:blush:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh, c'mon Milty.....We all know you're a closet harlot! :haha:


----------



## Milty

I wouldn't count on me coming out of the closet any time soon ; ):haha:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, that temp is whack!!! Are you sure you read it right? I hate to say something like that but I have read mine wrong before. Probably because I wake up at weird times and I can't see straight. Your BBT must have issues. :hugs: 
LL, I am very sorry about your friend. Your reaction is completely understandable. Please don't beat yourself up. :hugs: 
BF :hugs: 
Lots of dust for the TWW!!! :dust:


----------



## Milty

To be honest LL she probably didn't even notice your reaction ...please don't worry about it to much


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Omg Indi:blush:

You kill me!:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I went and got just a normal thermometer and my temp is 36.9 On it so u guys are right ,my bbt is broke :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....Maybe sticking it up your bum will give you a better reading?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Am just gonna try order a bbt online to come ASAP ,hate being without it :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty so sorry for the bfn but it's soooo early babes :hugs:Viking indigo g abd jax and b and liz ,sorry I missed you guys :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I really hate Monday.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I really hate Monday.:nope:

Wots up babes?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Despi don't worry about it ...I'm not

I feel worse for you and your BBT going bad ...while your in the TWW


----------



## Jax41

....I feel a Boomtown Rats moment coming on....


----------



## Milty

Huh?? Explain
:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ....I feel a Boomtown Rats moment coming on....

:haha:Me too ?where in the heck have you been?any news on the s.a ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay explanation.... B said she didn't like Monday's and Bob Geldof (when he was in the Boomtown Rats) wrote a song called 'I don't like Mondays' about a schoolgirl in Georgia (States) who didn't like Mondays so she went into school and blew everyone's head of with a shotgun. When they asked her why she did it, she said I don't like Monday's.... - true story back in 70s, blimey I'm really showing my age here!!!! :haha::haha:

Sorry I've been MIA, nuts here at work doing two peoples jobs as the HR woman is off sick and I haven't got a clue really what I'm doing with her stuff, winging it half the time :dohh: and I was out over the weekend.... Nope no news yet on the SA this week with a bit of luck :thumbup:

You all okay? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Must be a Brit thing, bc IDK what that means.:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Found a brand new bbt in my TTc drawer :thumbup::happydance::happydance:Now I am wondering was the whole months temps messed up :dohh:Thank the lord I used my opks other wise I would b buggered ,Brooke are u ok ,.jax no excuses get your ass on bnb :growlmad::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I am fine.:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah hang on a minute T didn't you have 3 BBTs at one point cos you kept going out and buying new ones cos you couldn't find the others?:wacko::haha::haha: Anyway, maybe a new battery will fix that other one :thumbup:

Love that song Jax although I think I only found out the real meaning behind it a short while ago :wacko:

B, you taking any days off this week? :winkwink:

Right, I have started packing some stuff up in my house as I am fed up with waiting and then I just got a text from my buyer saying he was pretty much ready to go so hopefully we can exchange in 10 days or so with completion at the beginning of June :thumbup: Only bad thing is the bungalow won't be ready then (because they changed solicitors :dohh:) so I will have to live at my Mum's until I can get in there :nope::brat: However, I was going to have to stay with her for 2 weeks anyway after her Op so the 2 pretty much coincide anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Natsby

Don´t do it Jax, just put the gun down, tomorrow is another day!! I love that song too, sad though.
Is your avatar one of your paintings BF? Lovely!


----------



## dachsundmom

:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly, that's excellent news on the move! :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

yes at last I have something to do :haha::haha:

yes Nats, that is one of mine thanks :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh my I feel like such a creative loser around you guys...I really have no idea how you guys do it


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Oh my I feel like such a creative loser around you guys...I really have no idea how you guys do it

Milty I am sure that you have many other skills that I wouldn't have a clue about :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

do oyu have a website Bf? I´d love to see more work. 
Milty don´t feel bad, I´m creative but a complete failure at loads of other things, each to their own.


----------



## Desperado167

Bf brilliant news ,hi natsby ,Milty u could never be a loser :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi tigerlilly :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Natsby said:


> do oyu have a website Bf? I´d love to see more work.
> Milty don´t feel bad, I´m creative but a complete failure at loads of other things, each to their own.

I do natsby but it is not that exciting lol! It is at www.AzureArt.com - do you have one too? I can't remember if I have seen yours :wacko::flower:


----------



## sukisam

Just for Despie a pic of me ( looking as rough as a badgers arse!!) and the lovely Baxter 
Xx
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/0e615a75.jpg


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> yes at last I have something to do :haha::haha:
> 
> yes Nats, that is one of mine thanks :hugs:

Finally looks like it looking up--:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Natsby said:


> do oyu have a website Bf? I´d love to see more work.
> Milty don´t feel bad, I´m creative but a complete failure at loads of other things, each to their own.

Hi Natsby, 15 WEEKS yeah..:thumbup::thumbup::flower:


----------



## Viking15

It is good to see you around here Natsby! How are you feeling? 15 weeks! Yay! Are you feeling better now?


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Just for Despie a pic of me ( looking as rough as a badgers arse!!) and the lovely Baxter
> Xx
> https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/0e615a75.jpg

Adorable :cloud9::cloud9:He's got so big ,you never look rough mrs :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,feel like crap again this morning ,dreamt about my mil and fil all night and was crying in my sleep :nope:They both passed away a while back.havent slept well at all but am sure in a few hours I will b good .dont know wots going on with my temps but still have a rotten cold and sore throat :shrug:Sorry for being so glum :kiss:How's everyone else ,good luck for all with testing let's hope this a good month ,good luck ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, sorry you had a bad night and still feel ill :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T, sorry you had a bad night and still feel ill :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning bf omg your temp has gone back up :happydance::happydance:Did u test ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: Hope you feel better soon :kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss: Good job the shagging's done eh? :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning jax and bf and suki ,hope everyone's ok ,have a great day ,xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax are you testing soon ,wot happened to your temps :growlmad:Suki any sign of ovulation?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Yup, temps out the window again this cycle.

If I'm totally and utterly honest, I can't be assed (sorry :blush:) with any of this TTC stuff at the mo until we are tested. It's not worked for the past 21 cycles, why should it work now? Something is wrong so what's the point of the stress :shrug: And, after saying I'm going to carry on in blissful ignorance of 'what will be will be' and all that crap I actually really do want to do the tests and find out if I've got a scrap of a chance so that I can get on with my life. 

I'm not saying I'm giving up, but...... :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Jax, yeah maybe chill it until you get the results of the tests and then you can decide what course of action you need to take if any :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Butterfly :hugs: Well unless we can do it naturally then it will be 'goodnight vienna' for me. I'm really not into donor egg or sperm stuff, for me I don't want to have a kid for the sake of it I want to have ours. Please don't slate me for that as I don't disrespect anyone elses decision on this subject, it's just how it is for me. And I know we haven't got the finances for further stuff anyway so no point even thinking about it...

I'm hoping that, as in my Mum's words, I just need my tubes blown :haha::wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

No, I totally get you there Jax :thumbup: Hopefully all will be good and nothing will be required except patience :dohh::haha::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Yup, temps out the window again this cycle.
> 
> If I'm totally and utterly honest, I can't be assed (sorry :blush:) with any of this TTC stuff at the mo until we are tested. It's not worked for the past 21 cycles, why should it work now? Something is wrong so what's the point of the stress :shrug: And, after saying I'm going to carry on in blissful ignorance of 'what will be will be' and all that crap I actually really do want to do the tests and find out if I've got a scrap of a chance so that I can get on with my life.
> 
> I'm not saying I'm giving up, but...... :flower:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Morning everyone ,feel like crap again this morning ,dreamt about my mil and fil all night and was crying in my sleep :nope:They both passed away a while back.havent slept well at all but am sure in a few hours I will b good .dont know wots going on with my temps but still have a rotten cold and sore throat :shrug:Sorry for being so glum :kiss:How's everyone else ,good luck for all with testing let's hope this a good month ,good luck ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax no one will ever slate u gorgeous and I completely get you ,we haven't the cash for any iui or ivf and I cant get my head round adoption and I know u are fucked off babes and I really do pray u get some answers and soon ,always holding onto that bit of hope for you and you know wot I can see you gettin tht bfp I really can ,love you lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:(
:cry:
:hug:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/490ac97d.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/b3b0d861.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

:cloud9:,tomorrow morning I am rejoining slimming world in an attempt to lose this weight for summer ,a bit nervous but am sure it will be great ,wots everyone up to ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Despi she is soooo cute


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/490ac97d.jpg

Love Miss Cutie's smile. Her coat is so cute..:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Had my little neice today for a while :cloud9:,tomorrow morning I am rejoining slimming world in an attempt to lose this weight for summer ,a bit nervous but am sure it will be great ,wots everyone up to ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:

It will be fine. Once you get started you seemed determined. Good luck :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Had my little neice today for a while :cloud9:,tomorrow morning I am rejoining slimming world in an attempt to lose this weight for summer ,a bit nervous but am sure it will be great ,wots everyone up to ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It will be fine. Once you get started you seemed determined. Good luck :flower:Click to expand...

Thanks g ,I think that first weigh in is the worst :blush::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie love her smile!!!


----------



## crystal443

awww she is so cute!!! You'll do great with Slimming World Despie :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,Thanks for the support ladies feel so worried this morning for weigh in ,good luck for all our testers today ,:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Natsby

:hugs:Hola guapas, (beautiful)

Aww Jax I´m sorry to see you are feeling despondent, but as to why should it work now when it hasn´t before, well I had 25 cycles of active trying when it didn´t work, and my mate here had four years and then for no reason bfp. So sure take a break stop trying and testing but I still hope it works for you.:hugs:
Despie good luck on the weight loss, you can do it.
Viking and Garnet thanks for the congrats, I know 15 weeks pretty good doing so far. I´m feeling good now the tiredness has eased off and the bump is poking out a bit. Shame I am suffering from bad allergies or I could enjoy life a bit. Yesterday I must have sneezed every five mins all day!! Awful! I´m going to try to see the acupuncturist soon and get some help.
Bf www.sirrensculpture.com love the Winter tide, some lovely work there thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Nats :flower: hey make sure you hold that pelvic floor when you sneeze :haha::haha:

T, Olivia Grace is just gorgeous :cloud9: what a cute little smile she's got! Hey, you'll be fine at SW this morning because you just can't have piled all the weight that you lost over the past few months back on already. I bet you'll be pleasantly suprised :thumbup: and don't you dare be defeated before you've already started okay :hugs::hugs:

AFM, I've lost 4lbs so far on WW and got another 6 to go before I get back to goal, would love to get there by half term (3 weeks away) but think more likely by the time we break for summer (11 weeks away) - now that's more like it!! :winkwink::haha: 

Still no news from DH's Dr as to whether the results have come back :nope: I'm on tenterhooks!! 

Bloody hell, I wish this weather would buck up, dry out and warm up, getting pissed off with it now :growlmad::haha: I've ordered myself a Union Jack umbrella 'cos I think we're going to get wet over Jubilee weekend :wacko: and I've still got my boots out, not a flip flop in sight :nope:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

i hope you're okay.

Jax- none of us would ever slate you we all respect each others feelings and only you know whats right for you. I really hope you get some answers that will lead to a lovely :bfp:. I totally understand the feeling of wanting resolution, i feel the same. I'm trying to take a more relaxed approach to see if it helps me cope with it all. FX you get results ASAP :hugs::hugs:

Despie- your neice is GORGEOUS!! I love her cutey smile. Hope you're feeling better today, your temps are crazy! FX your temp goes up + Up :hugs::hugs:

BF- i hope you're okay in the 2ww, your temp is teasing us all this month! Hope you're hanging on in there :hugs::hugs:

LL + Milty- hope you lovely ladies are coping in the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

I'm CD 10 and i think I'll ovulate at the weekend- i really need to start shagging been too busy/tired so i MUST leap on OH soon!!

Natsby- glad you're feeling better, so exciting that your bump is showing :happydance::happydance:

Hi to Cystal, Dmon, Viking, Sus, Rashaa, Garnet and anyone else I've forgotten.

take care, sending all you 2ww ladies lots of 

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Hello lovely ladies!
Cause you all know you are! Hope everyone has a good day today...Even Despie and it is not the end of the world to weighed. It just means you have a new goals to reach. Best of luck all..


----------



## dachsundmom

T, hope all went well at SW!:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

God I'm b.o.r.e.d :growlmad: Our systems have crashed here today, can't find boys, can't get into a word/excel docs, can't do f'ing thing, but I can get onto BnB but where is everyone??!! :shrug:


----------



## Milty

I'm posting POAS pics on that old thread while we wait on LL's pics


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> God I'm b.o.r.e.d :growlmad: Our systems have crashed here today, can't find boys, can't get into a word/excel docs, can't do f'ing thing, but I can get onto BnB but where is everyone??!! :shrug:


I'm not sure if you should be finding young boys.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,so I am officially on a diet again :growlmad:losing two stone is my first target to reach ,how's everything going ,any news ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> God I'm b.o.r.e.d :growlmad: Our systems have crashed here today, can't find boys, can't get into a word/excel docs, can't do f'ing thing, but I can get onto BnB but where is everyone??!! :shrug:
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if you should be finding young boys.:haha:Click to expand...

:dohh: yea, that one was begging to be misread! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Hi everyone ,so I am officially on a diet again :growlmad:losing two stone is my first target to reach ,how's everything going ,any news ?:hugs:

:hugs::hugs: Fear not my little chum I think I'm going to be counting points for the rest of my life :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ,so I am officially on a diet again :growlmad:losing two stone is my first target to reach ,how's everything going ,any news ?:hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Fear not my little chum I think I'm going to be counting points for the rest of my life :wacko:Click to expand...

Jax u look fab u really do :thumbup:the leader was lovely and I had to tell her why I left last year after I got pregnant and she told me her mom and dad died six weeks within each other and she lost her baby at six months of pregnancy :cry::cry:Then she comfort ate and put on four stone she then joined ss and lost it and the rest is history ,I was a bit emotional and cried my heart out for my lost babies and I feel so crap now and can't eat my comfort foods :dohh:Jeez I am a right mess aren't I ,and everythings pissing me off today ,d:And I can't cope with this shit ,:growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, you've had a bit of a day of it haven't you hun :hugs::hugs: Losing your babies is grief and anything can trigger it esp someone else with a tragic story. Please don't beat yourself up T.........but the Oz thing, you've said you can't go/don't want to go and stick by it, if they're so desparate to see you why can't they come to you?x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Blimey, you've had a bit of a day of it haven't you hun :hugs::hugs: Losing your babies is grief and anything can trigger it esp someone else with a tragic story. Please don't beat yourself up T.........but the Oz thing, you've said you can't go/don't want to go and stick by it, if they're so desparate to see you why can't they come to you?x

I really don't know I am worried now that my dad is Ill ,I can't leave my kids ,:shrug::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey, you've had a bit of a day of it haven't you hun :hugs::hugs: Losing your babies is grief and anything can trigger it esp someone else with a tragic story. Please don't beat yourself up T.........but the Oz thing, you've said you can't go/don't want to go and stick by it, if they're so desparate to see you why can't they come to you?x
> 
> I really don't know I am worried now that my dad is Ill ,I can't leave my kids ,:shrug::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Why don't you ring him and have a chat or is it not that easy?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey, you've had a bit of a day of it haven't you hun :hugs::hugs: Losing your babies is grief and anything can trigger it esp someone else with a tragic story. Please don't beat yourself up T.........but the Oz thing, you've said you can't go/don't want to go and stick by it, if they're so desparate to see you why can't they come to you?x
> 
> I really don't know I am worried now that my dad is Ill ,I can't leave my kids ,:shrug::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Why don't you ring him and have a chat or is it not that easy?Click to expand...

I haven't seen him in twenty years and havent spoke to him in ten i think ,we never kept in touch just a card at Xmas :nope:I don't have the money or the will to go there ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie

Sorry you're having a shitty day like Jax said grief can just strike from any where and i guess the lady gave you a lot of sad stuff to digest i'm not surprised it triggered something in you. I hope you eventually feel better after having a good cry for your babies :hugs::hugs:. Don't feel guilty about visiting your Dad they can come to you, i think it's perfectly reasonable you can't leave your kids :thumbup:. Good luck with SW i have a friend that did very well with them, you do get syns so if you need to eat something for comfort use your syns :hugs::hugs:

Oh i do love a POAS photo Milty where is it? 

hi to everyone

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie
> 
> Sorry you're having a shitty day like Jax said grief can just strike from any where and i guess the lady gave you a lot of sad stuff to digest i'm not surprised it triggered something in you. I hope you eventually feel better after having a good cry for your babies :hugs::hugs:. Don't feel guilty about visiting your Dad they can come to you, i think it's perfectly reasonable you can't leave your kids :thumbup:. Good luck with SW i have a friend that did very well with them, you do get syns so if you need to eat something for comfort use your syns :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh i do love a POAS photo Milty where is it?
> 
> hi to everyone
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

My beautiful son just brought me back a big bag of mammoth marshmallows from his school trip today ,hot chocolate and marshmallow time :thumbup:Thanks suki I can't talk to anyone in real life and it's so nice of you all to be here for me ,I am a lucky lady :hugs::hugs::hugs:Has the shagathon begun :haha::hugs:How's the tattoo ?:hugs::kiss:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, it sounds like you are dealing with a whole bunch emotionally. I know all your feelings were triggered today all over again. I am sad for you. You have been thru so much and continue to go thru things with your family. I would not worry so much about your dad. Don't let them guilt trip you for the bad decisions he has made as a father. I completely understand not having the funds nor the desire to go. It is going to be hard to stick to a diet when in emotional turmoil. Don't beat yourself up. Personally, when my life feels out of control I do much better controlling my diet because it is the only thing I can control. I know that isn't very healthy either. If you can try to be consistent with a nice walk every day or even 5 days a week. You don't need to do 6-7 miles. Just 3 is very good. You have proven that you can do it, you just got derailed by Easter. That happens to me too. Good luck lovely lady. You can do it when you feel ready. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, it sounds like you are dealing with a whole bunch emotionally. I know all your feelings were triggered today all over again. I am sad for you. You have been thru so much and continue to go thru things with your family. I would not worry so much about your dad. Don't let them guilt trip you for the bad decisions he has made as a father. I completely understand not having the funds nor the desire to go. It is going to be hard to stick to a diet when in emotional turmoil. Don't beat yourself up. Personally, when my life feels out of control I do much better controlling my diet because it is the only thing I can control. I know that isn't very healthy either. If you can try to be consistent with a nice walk every day or even 5 days a week. You don't need to do 6-7 miles. Just 3 is very good. You have proven that you can do it, you just got derailed by Easter. That happens to me too. Good luck lovely lady. You can do it when you feel ready. :hugs:

Viking I can hardly type thru the tears :cry:Thank u lovely I really needed that ,I am going for a walk tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone ,so I am officially on a diet again :growlmad:losing two stone is my first target to reach ,how's everything going ,any news ?:hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: Fear not my little chum I think I'm going to be counting points for the rest of my life :wacko:Click to expand...
> 
> Jax u look fab u really do :thumbup:the leader was lovely and I had to tell her why I left last year after I got pregnant and she told me her mom and dad died six weeks within each other and she lost her baby at six months of pregnancy :cry::cry:Then she comfort ate and put on four stone she then joined ss and lost it and the rest is history ,I was a bit emotional and cried my heart out for my lost babies and I feel so crap now and can't eat my comfort foods :dohh:Jeez I am a right mess aren't I ,and everythings pissing me off today ,my dads gf in Austrailia just text me with a pic of my dad asking me to come over again :growlmad:And I can't cope with this shit ,:growlmad::nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- you're having a day of it so sweet of DS to get you marshmallows. I thoroughly recommend getting rid of toxic friends and make more time for true friends. As you know I have decided to be kinder to myself in the last year so I surround myself with people I like, I don't see toxic family members either so I'd stop worrying about your Dad & go back to Christmas cards only.
As for SW I hope it works for you but if it's the wrong time for you don't beat yourself up just notice its not the right time & be kind to yourself. I am several stone Overweight but the last few years have been rough so I haven't attempted to diet but I notice when I eat when I'm not hungry and I've probably lost about 7 pounds- I don't weigh myself it only made me miserable.
Remember you are a lovely lady and a great mummy and if your arse is a bit bigger than you'd like for a whole who cares?! 
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- you're having a day of it so sweet of DS to get you marshmallows. I thoroughly recommend getting rid of toxic friends and make more time for true friends. As you know I have decided to be kinder to myself in the last year so I surround myself with people I like, I don't see toxic family members either so I'd stop worrying about your Dad & go back to Christmas cards only.
> As for SW I hope it works for you but if it's the wrong time for you don't beat yourself up just notice its not the right time & be kind to yourself. I am several stone Overweight but the last few years have been rough so I haven't attempted to diet but I notice when I eat when I'm not hungry and I've probably lost about 7 pounds- I don't weigh myself it only made me miserable.
> Remember you are a lovely lady and a great mummy and if your arse is a bit bigger than you'd like for a whole who cares?!
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awwww suki bless you ,you are so sweet and u make me laugh :haha:Love u sweet lady :kiss:I am gonna dig my heels in tomorrow and get rid of all this excess baggage :thumbup:In all areas :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hello T, back from dropping mum at the hospital and sending you some big hugs hon :hug: :hug: xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hello T, back from dropping mum at the hospital and sending you some big hugs hon :hug: :hug: xxxxxxxxx

Thanks b ,how's your mom ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from a ninety minute walk and I feel great had a laugh and a good walk ,feels good and I got a pic of my dad from my 36 year old step mom :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

T I thought your Dad was supposed to be on his death bed :wacko::growlmad: and anyway if his wife is 36 she has enough energy to look after him :haha:

Mum is OK, a bit worried about the op but I am sure all will be fine so I am not really worried. :hugs:

Well done on the walk :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T I thought your Dad was supposed to be on his death bed :wacko::growlmad: and anyway if his wife is 36 she has enough energy to look after him :haha:
> 
> Mum is OK, a bit worried about the op but I am sure all will be fine so I am not really worried. :hugs:
> 
> Well done on the walk :happydance:

Exactly bf it has made me feel so much better I mean does he look at deaths door :wacko:Aw your wee mom ,bless her ,:hugs:You ok ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> T I thought your Dad was supposed to be on his death bed :wacko::growlmad: and anyway if his wife is 36 she has enough energy to look after him :haha:
> 
> Mum is OK, a bit worried about the op but I am sure all will be fine so I am not really worried. :hugs:
> 
> Well done on the walk :happydance:

Yup I agree, she married an older man so it is her responsibility now.:flower:


----------



## crystal443

I agree with garnet...wow a 36 year old step mum, ummm as garnet said she's young she can look after him but tbh he looks to be doing ok :shrug:

Glad you enjoyed your walk..ahhhh a 90 minute walk sounds fab but I'd probably drop:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,::Ok so today's my first day of my new diet and I hope I don't bore the ass of you all ,am dying for a cup of tea but wen I have tea I need a biscuit so I have bought the Alpen light bars there's only 70 calories in them :thumbup:,my temps are messed up so bad and I still have a terrible cold am contemplating stopping temping till next cycle but am scared of missing something :haha:.two girls are off school today and it's raining ,bloody typical seeing as I had decided on a picnic in the park :dohh:,wots everyone else up to ,missing all the regular posters of the thread ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: 

I wonder if it is worth stopping the temping until you get rid of your cold at least :shrug: bummer about the rain and the picnic - if you were down here I reckon you could be pretty much assured of rain at the moment :rain: :nope:


----------



## Dylis

:flower:Morning hope everyone's ok.. We actually have sun today,


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> I wonder if it is worth stopping the temping until you get rid of your cold at least :shrug: bummer about the rain and the picnic - if you were down here I reckon you could be pretty much assured of rain at the moment :rain: :nope:

I am just going to stop the temping till my cold is over ,:thumbup:Thanks bf :hugs:Am still hoping that the rain drys up and I can at least take the girls to the play area ,:hugs:How's your loveky mum ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :flower:Morning hope everyone's ok.. We actually have sun today,

Morning dylis :flower::happydance::happydance:Yea for the sun ,are you working ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

:I wish they would have just told us tht ages ago :growlmad::wacko::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> So I just got a text message from my stepmom ,and apparently my dads second wife is harassing them big time and trying to ruin their life's and split them up and that's wot this is all about ,so he's not sick or dying just been worked over by his jealous greedy ex wife :shrug:I wish they would have just told us tht ages ago :growlmad::wacko::hugs:

:dohh::growlmad::growlmad::nope: How many wives has he had?!?:wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Good morning everyone ,:flower:Omg every time I look at that pic of my dad I start thinking Popeye the sailor man :haha::haha:Ok so today's my first day of my new diet and I hope I don't bore the ass of you all ,am dying for a cup of tea but wen I have tea I need a biscuit so I have bought the Alpen light bars there's only 70 calories in them :thumbup:,my temps are messed up so bad and I still have a terrible cold am contemplating stopping temping till next cycle but am scared of missing something :haha:.two girls are off school today and it's raining ,bloody typical seeing as I had decided on a picnic in the park :dohh:,wots everyone else up to ,missing all the regular posters of the thread ,:hugs::hugs:

I don't temp but why do you have temp after OV? I thought the purpose of temping is to pinpoint OV? What would you miss if you don't temp?:dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Dylis said:
> 
> 
> :flower:Morning hope everyone's ok.. We actually have sun today,
> 
> Morning dylis :flower::happydance::happydance:Yea for the sun ,are you working ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...




Desperado167 said:


> So I just got a text message from my stepmom ,and apparently my dads second wife is harassing them big time and trying to ruin their life's and split them up and that's wot this is all about ,so he's not sick or dying just been worked over by his jealous greedy ex wife :shrug:I wish they would have just told us tht ages ago :growlmad::wacko::hugs:

Oh my all those concocted stories to get you over the for all that drama. Where is wife #2 and was she replaced by a younger model? Maybe she has some issue with that:wacko:


----------



## Milty

I would just ignore them Despi it sounds like they want to involve you in drama...


----------



## Sus09

Hello gorgeous ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, sending you lots of hugs. how are you today? I just read about your father. Families hey! Yet, you are such a fighter hunni, you are admirable, and an example to follow as you created such a beautiful family of your own.

BF, Jax, Crystal, how are you ladies? :hugs:


Garnet, how are you feeling? have you had a scan yet?


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay 

Despie- if your Dad is dying I'm a virgin :haha::haha:. Bloody hell what a load of drama I totally agree with Milty they are trying to drag you into their drama. I would ignore their ridicolous behaviour and focus on your own lovely family :hugs::hugs:

I'm okay today think I'll ovulate in a couple of days so lots of shagging for me :blush::haha::haha:

Milty, Sus, Jax, indigo, Garnet, Viking, BF, LL, Rashaa, Natsby, Dylis + Crystal- :wave:

Take care lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, sending you lots of hugs. how are you today? I just read about your father. Families hey! Yet, you are such a fighter hunni, you are admirable, and an example to follow as you created such a beautiful family of your own.
> 
> BF, Jax, Crystal, how are you ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Garnet, how are you feeling? have you had a scan yet?

Feeling okay. Little tired and bloated today. Got through Step 1 of going to my OBGYN. I should by Monday ge the referral. They will probably do a scan my first visit. Taking my time. Hope you are doing good too. :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

:friends::juggle::pizza::telephone::shipw::bodyb::shrug::shrug:Where is everyone? Despie, Jax , BF, Dylis, Sus, LL, DMom, Milty, Indigo,Suki and everyone else???


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> :friends::juggle::pizza::telephone::shipw::bodyb::shrug::shrug:Where is everyone? Despie, Jax , BF, Dylis, Sus, LL, DMom, Milty, Indigo,Suki and everyone else???

Hi garnet ,been out all day ,park library then lunch speech therapist then home to make dinner and do homeworks ,hiws it going with you sweetie?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus suki and Milty ,:flower:Sorry I Missed you guys ,thanks for the words ladies and yea I haven't give my dad a second thought since this morning ,time to keep my nearest and dearest happy and that's my kids ,:cloud9::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Dylis

Hi:hi: just back from work . Just catching up on posts , poas for O still only 1 line .. How's every one else..

Despie how's the healthy eating going?? I'm off to circuits again this evening 8lbs down another 7-10 to go.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi:hi: just back from work . Just catching up on posts , poas for O still only 1 line .. How's every one else..
> 
> Despie how's the healthy eating going?? I'm off to circuits again this evening 8lbs down another 7-10 to go.

That's brilliant on the weight loss ,,ok breakfast was toast and a fruit salad lunch was baked potato and tuna and sweet corn and dinner was lentil and vegetable soup :thumbup:,good luck for tonight :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:thumbup: on the food front the soup sounds yummy.. I've not been so good today had pain a raisin from m&s :blush: I have slight addiction to them


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :thumbup: on the food front the soup sounds yummy.. I've not been so good today had pain a raisin from m&s :blush: I have slight addiction to them

O I love them too esp heated in the microwave :haha:Why is it wen we are on a diet that al, we do is think about food :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Today I have had to eat:

B- apple
L- lean cod w/ Lemmon pepper and raw carrots

:nope:Boring and no fun and I'm not even on a diet this is how I eat to maintain


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Today I have had to eat:
> 
> B- apple
> L- lean cod w/ Lemmon pepper and raw carrots
> 
> :nope:Boring and no fun and I'm not even on a diet this is how I eat to maintain

O my goodness Milty that's not a lot of food ,are you not really slim?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Nope not at all...not big but def not slim

I'm 5'8 156 pounds


----------



## Indigo77

That's not enough food! :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Nope not at all...not big but def not slim
> 
> I'm 5'8 156 pounds

I think that's perfect for your height ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That's not enough food! :nope:

Indigo hows your bump growing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm a freaking whale. People hold doors for me. I think they feel sorry for me. :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Dylis said:


> Hi:hi: just back from work . Just catching up on posts , poas for O still only 1 line .. How's every one else..
> 
> Despie how's the healthy eating going?? I'm off to circuits again this evening 8lbs down another 7-10 to go.

Good job


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> I'm a freaking whale. People hold doors for me. I think they feel sorry for me. :haha:

Hrm from your picture,, I'm sure you have a little basketball and look good


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Nope not at all...not big but def not slim
> 
> I'm 5'8 156 pounds

That is great:flower: I'm gonna be like Jax and be counting points all my life too.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, move on from the dad drama...you have no use for it and that man looks fitter than I am...:haha::haha::haha:

Milty, that is not enough food at all.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, move on from the dad drama...you have no use for it and that man looks fitter than I am...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Milty, that is not enough food at all.:nope:

He's def fitter than me :haha:Indigo make the most of it and I bet u look fab ,would love another bump pic :winkwink::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Rashaa

Indigo77 said:


> I'm a freaking whale. People hold doors for me. I think they feel sorry for me. :haha:


Indigo, I can't believe you are almost done! Time travels fast ;)


----------



## Rashaa

Despie sorry to hear about the dad drama, it must be in the air..I'm having some issues with mine :( too. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Sus09 said:


> Hello gorgeous ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, sending you lots of hugs. how are you today? I just read about your father. Families hey! Yet, you are such a fighter hunni, you are admirable, and an example to follow as you created such a beautiful family of your own.
> 
> BF, Jax, Crystal, how are you ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Garnet, how are you feeling? have you had a scan yet?

Hey Susie, I'm doing great still some MS but hopefully that's soon gone :wacko:How are you?

Milty- I couldn't live off what you had today...I'd chew my own arm off:haha::haha: I normally wiegh about 110 and I'm 5'3 but with the IVF drugs and being pregnant well..I've got some work to do afterward I can tell you:haha::haha:

Despie- I cannot cut back on food or I obsess about it..I have to eat healthy so I can have the same amount:haha::haha: no will power here:nope:


----------



## Milty

Indigo77 said:


> That's not enough food! :nope:

Well that was before snack and dinner! I promise I eat enough

That was as of noon


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, move on from the dad drama...you have no use for it and that man looks fitter than I am...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Milty, that is not enough food at all.:nope:
> 
> He's def fitter than me :haha:Indigo make the most of it and I bet u look fab ,would love another bump pic :winkwink::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...

Ok....here u go....

Spoiler
https://www.quipsnquills.com/n1spirit/images/blogimgs/save-the-whale.jpg

:winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, move on from the dad drama...you have no use for it and that man looks fitter than I am...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Milty, that is not enough food at all.:nope:
> 
> He's def fitter than me :haha:Indigo make the most of it and I bet u look fab ,would love another bump pic :winkwink::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....here u go....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.quipsnquills.com/n1spirit/images/blogimgs/save-the-whale.jpg
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

OK wrong bump:growlmad: and if you shoot water out of your belly, that would be a feat


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, look at our little Shamoo!:haha:


----------



## crystal443

ooohhhhh Indi you look fab:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, look at our little Shamoo!:haha:

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

I remember Shamoo!!!


----------



## Milty

Oh my word


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> Despie sorry to hear about the dad drama, it must be in the air..I'm having some issues with mine :( too. :hugs:

Hi rashaa :flower:sorry to hear you are having issues too hope u are ok ,:kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, move on from the dad drama...you have no use for it and that man looks fitter than I am...:haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Milty, that is not enough food at all.:nope:
> 
> He's def fitter than me :haha:Indigo make the most of it and I bet u look fab ,would love another bump pic :winkwink::kiss::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ok....here u go....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://www.quipsnquills.com/n1spirit/images/blogimgs/save-the-whale.jpg
> 
> :winkwink:Click to expand...

Well that's completely put me off that donut :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hello gorgeous ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, sending you lots of hugs. how are you today? I just read about your father. Families hey! Yet, you are such a fighter hunni, you are admirable, and an example to follow as you created such a beautiful family of your own.
> 
> BF, Jax, Crystal, how are you ladies? :hugs:
> 
> 
> Garnet, how are you feeling? have you had a scan yet?
> 
> Hey Susie, I'm doing great still some MS but hopefully that's soon gone :wacko:How are you?
> 
> Milty- I couldn't live off what you had today...I'd chew my own arm off:haha::haha: I normally wiegh about 110 and I'm 5'3 but with the IVF drugs and being pregnant well..I've got some work to do afterward I can tell you:haha::haha:
> 
> Despie- I cannot cut back on food or I obsess about it..I have to eat healthy so I can have the same amount:haha::haha: no will power here:nope:Click to expand...

U know wot me too ,I was able to lose 18 pound over 6-7 weeks at lent so I really could do it on my own ,why in the hell did I join slimming world :growlmad:O yeah to get rid of my fat ass :haha:,aww Milty u are small and petite :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Friday ,:happydance:Morning everyone was all prepared to Poas today but was up twice to the loo last night and it's prob too early ,hopefully tomorrow ,good luck for those testing today and for our ladiestesting for o ,:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: indigo u got me going there I thought I was gonns see a bump pic :growlmad::haha:Jax hope u are holding up ok ,:kiss:Girls off again today so am heading back to bed once the other two leave for school am sooo tired today and have no plans except a walk with the girls and maybe an indoor adventure playground,:thumbup:Have a loveky day ladies ,viking rashaa Milty dylis crystal bf suki sum sus b bf indigo jax garnet 44 Tessie pp llbean googly natsby and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Gorgeous T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Gorgeous T:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning sus ,Great to see ya :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:haha::haha::haha: Indi that was really funny! what a picture!

How are you this morning T?


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :haha::haha::haha: Indi that was really funny! what a picture!
> 
> How are you this morning T?

Am good ,it's a lovely sunny day ,girls are just up and having breakfast ,gotta plan were to go with them ,am feeling a bit lazy :blush:But I need to take them somewhere seeing as they are off ,:thumbup:Had three bowls of vegetable and lentil soup yesterday and am sorta chained to the loo :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

:rofl:

I need some of that soup myself....

It is sunny here, and I am off work due to a bit of spotting and my low placenta, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: no work today! I might go for a gentle walk round the park.


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> :rofl:
> 
> I need some of that soup myself....
> 
> It is sunny here, and I am off work due to a bit of spotting and my low placenta, so :happydance::happydance::happydance: no work today! I might go for a gentle walk round the park.

I will fly u some over :haha:A gentle walk sounds lovely ,has the spotting stopped ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

It has for now, just minr tinge this morning, it is weird I seem to have it in the mornings

Yummy lentil veggie soup on its way:hugs::haha: I love lentils!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> It has for now, just minr tinge this morning, it is weird I seem to have it in the mornings
> 
> Yummy lentil veggie soup on its way:hugs::haha: I love lentils!

Me too :thumbup:Am sure the spotting is very scary :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning T and Sus 

Indi :grr: :haha:

So, do I waste my money on an expensive test today?! Frer costs a out the same as a digi... And I am sure AF is on her way :coffee:


----------



## Sus09

T, spotting is scary but at least I know it is due to the low placenta and baby looked great and happy on the scan, I don´t like the spotting, but there is nothing I can do but take things easy till the placenta moves. 

Mornig BF!
I would wait till you miss your period, unelss you already have missed your period.


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning T and Sus
> 
> Indi :grr: :haha:
> 
> So, do I waste my money on an expensive test today?! Frer costs a out the same as a digi... And I am sure AF is on her way :coffee:

Morning Butterfly, been thinkin aboutcha but not made it to your journal yet :blush: Save your cash, wait for AF if you suspect she's on her way and if she's late then splash out, well that's what I would do anyway xXx

How's your Mum? :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Jax!

Oh yeah, how is your mum BF?


----------



## Desperado167

Bf I won't lie to you I would be running to the shop for a frer :blush::haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I think you are right :thumbup:

Mum asked me not to go see her while she is in critical care so I will go over there sat or sun. It's a 3 hour round trip so will prob only make it a couple of times while she is there.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf I won't lie to you I would be running to the shop for a frer :blush::haha::hugs:

:haha: I would if they weren't £10 :grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I think you are right :thumbup:
> 
> Mum asked me not to go see her while she is in critical care so I will go over there sat or sun. It's a 3 hour round trip so will prob only make it a couple of times while she is there.

Aw your mum is lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Well, if you do test with one of them then you'll know for def either way :hugs::hugs:

Hope your Mum feels a little better each day :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think you are right :thumbup:
> 
> Mum asked me not to go see her while she is in critical care so I will go over there sat or sun. It's a 3 hour round trip so will prob only make it a couple of times while she is there.
> 
> Aw your mum is lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

You don't know my mum :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:

Ooh T, get the tests out and start weeing :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah I think you are right :thumbup:
> 
> Mum asked me not to go see her while she is in critical care so I will go over there sat or sun. It's a 3 hour round trip so will prob only make it a couple of times while she is there.
> 
> Aw your mum is lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> You don't know my mum :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Ooh T, get the tests out and start weeing :haha:Click to expand...

Tomorrow I promise ,could it be the soy ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Ooh T, get the tests out and start weeing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow I promise ,could it be the soy ?:hugs:Click to expand...

No :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Ooh T, get the tests out and start weeing :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Tomorrow I promise ,could it be the soy ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> No :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:

Nuffink :nope: CD1 for me Mon/Tues :thumbup:

:holly::holly: Blimey, you'll be face down on the floor soon :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Nuffink :nope: CD1 for me Mon/Tues :thumbup:
> 
> :holly::holly: Blimey, you'll be face down on the floor soon :haha::haha:Click to expand...

I take it you aren't testing babes ,jax I hate my boobs and I said to my oh yesterday I think I will get a reduction and he said u would look terrible :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Jax are you feeling anything ?just noticed my already enormous boobs are ginormous today :wacko::hugs:
> 
> Nuffink :nope: CD1 for me Mon/Tues :thumbup:
> 
> :holly::holly: Blimey, you'll be face down on the floor soon :haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> I take it you aren't testing babes ,jax I hate my boobs and I said to my oh yesterday I think I will get a reduction and he said u would look terrible :haha::haha:Click to expand...

Nope, can't face the stress T when I know it will be BFN and I have no tests in the house which makes it so much easier! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning T and Sus
> 
> Indi :grr: :haha:
> 
> So, do I waste my money on an expensive test today?! Frer costs a out the same as a digi... And I am sure AF is on her way :coffee:[/Q
> 
> I just use dollar store ones.:thumbup The nurse told me that is what they use except charge insurance way more.


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> T, spotting is scary but at least I know it is due to the low placenta and baby looked great and happy on the scan, I don´t like the spotting, but there is nothing I can do but take things easy till the placenta moves.
> 
> Mornig BF!
> I would wait till you miss your period, unelss you already have missed your period.

Yes Sus,
Spotting is scary and last time I had a subchronic hematomia. It sucked.:cry:


----------



## Rashaa

Jax I am with out with having no tests in the house. I purposefully did not buy any, and even winged the ov day....Lol.....waaaaay less stresss.


----------



## Viking15

I had no idea that FRERs cost so much over there. That sucks! Depending on where you buy them over here they can be fairly expensive as well. Walmart is definitely the best. And then the coupon inside the box really helps spur along the POAS addiction... It's up to you BF. How long is your normal LP? I'm glad your mother came out of her surgery alright. I hope she has a speedy recovery :flower:
Despie, good job on the walking I know you can do this if you put your mind to it. :thumbup: Just don't beat yourself up. I know I'm one to talk... 
Indi, that bum photo made me crack up!


----------



## Jax41

Rashaa said:


> Jax I am with out with having no tests in the house. I purposefully did not buy any, and even winged the ov day....Lol.....waaaaay less stresss.

:thumbup: you and me both Rashaa :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Despi: I'm pretty sure no one has every called me small or petite 
Also my already ginormous boobs actually feel smaller and I did actually do 3 days of Soy

BF: if you feel AF coming I would wait but if you don't I would stop on the way home then test with FMU...I did note your temp is much higher for 14DPO than what it was last month...

:hi: good morning everyone else!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Just piss on something!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon ladies ,back from the park walk lunch and blowing bubbles ,had a banana for breakfast and an Alpen light bar then a chicken and salad sarnie for lunch :thumbup:,think its prawn risotto tonight ,got my sons letter from the autism assessment centre today so we have to go on Wednesday to hear the results ,looking forward to knowing wot they have to say ,:thumbup:So wot did I miss ,any news?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Milty

I live in a cave


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I live in a cave

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and Indigo looks like Shamoo the whale, but I am not sure if her blowhole is in the front or back.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, and Indigo looks like Shamoo the whale, but I am not sure if her blowhole is in the front or back.:thumbup:

I think both the front and the back :haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Can someone tell me what a salad sarnie is, please? Is it just a lettuce sandwich?:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Can someone tell me what a salad sarnie is, please? Is it just a lettuce sandwich?:shrug:

Yep babes I had a chicken salad sandwich with chicken lettuce tomato red onion cucumber and a tiny drop of sweet chilli sauce :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

That sounds very good! But, I thought you guys ate canned corn in those types of sandwiches? That is something you would not find here.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> That sounds very good! But, I thought you guys ate canned corn in those types of sandwiches? That is something you would not find here.

I wouldn't eat corn in a salad sandwich but I would in a toasted sandwich With melted cheese :haha::thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Is SW where you do the green days and then the protein days?:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Is SW where you do the green days and then the protein days?:flower:

I follow the extra easy plan unlimited fruit veg chicken lean meat fish fat free dairy and u have two healthy options a day ,mine are bread and milk ,u can also have 15 syns but am keeping them till the weekend if I really need them ,a bagel is 11 syns :wacko::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh sweet Jesus! Is that just a plain bagel for 11 syns?:nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can tell you, the SW diet Coke chicken is very good. I was surprised with it and I make it with brown rice. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://now.msn.com/living/0517-lap-dance-death.aspx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh sweet Jesus! Is that just a plain bagel for 11 syns?:nope:

Yea :growlmad:And I love bagels ,:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I can tell you, the SW diet Coke chicken is very good. I was surprised with it and I make it with brown rice. :thumbup:

Really I must look it up ,I have just started as of today to drink diet coke to help fill me up,i miss wooly with her recipes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Bagels are only 6 points on WW :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://now.msn.com/living/0517-lap-dance-death.aspx

Omg ,:nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Bagels are only 6 points on WW :winkwink:

:haha::haha::thumbup:Jax give me a Run down of your daily food please ,:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay, food bore coming up!! Special K + skimmed milk with fruit chopped up on top, WW wrap filled with ham, coleslaw and salad, chopped up crudities (cherry toms, celery, carrot, courgette, mushroom, pepper etc) to chomp on, WW yog or sug free jelly with fruit in, WW choc roll (2 points) if I fancy it, if not fill up on fruit during the day. Then for dinner I tend to cook the same for the both of us but I'll have my chili, spag bol, fish whatever with a J spud or salad 'cos it fills me up more. 

Well of course this is all in theory as tonight I'm over to a girlfriends for fish n chips and bottle of cava :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Okay, food bore coming up!! Special K + skimmed milk with fruit chopped up on top, WW wrap filled with ham, coleslaw and salad, chopped up crudities (cherry toms, celery, carrot, courgette, mushroom, pepper etc) to chomp on, WW yog or sug free jelly with fruit in, WW choc roll (2 points) if I fancy it, if not fill up on fruit during the day. Then for dinner I tend to cook the same for the both of us but I'll have my chili, spag bol, fish whatever with a J spud or salad 'cos it fills me up more.
> 
> Well of course this is all in theory as tonight I'm over to a girlfriends for fish n chips and bottle of cava :haha::haha:

Sounds scrummy :thumbup:Enjoy tonight ,I love fish n chips ,sounds pretty similar to wot I would eat too :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

If you eat a samller portion, are fish and chips ok in the diet? I'm just not sure that there is such a thing as bad food.:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> If you eat a samller portion, are fish and chips ok in the diet? I'm just not sure that there is such a thing as bad food.:shrug:

B I think if you don't constantly over eat and just have a treat now and again it's fine ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

I found the things called pop chips. They are yummy but a little high in sodium. I must be feeling ambitious today! I went for a two mile walk, mowed the little bit of front yard, packed some boxes, and washed clothes. Now I'm resting cause I'm tired:haha::haha:. It was so pretty outside this morning. It has been yucky and rainy since last Sunday.I'm hungry with all this food talk too.:dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm trying to decide whhich program I will do after H is born...I have always done the WW points thing, but SW does look pretty good and a little bit easier.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> I found the things called pop chips. They are yummy but a little high in sodium. I must be feeling ambitious today! I went for a two mile walk, mowed the little bit of front yard, packed some boxes, and washed clothes. Now I'm resting cause I'm tired:haha::haha:. It was so pretty outside this morning. It has been yucky and rainy since last Sunday.I'm hungry with all this food talk too.:dohh:

Sounds like u had a busy day ,take a break for a bit :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Goodness Garnet, there is no way I could have done all of that at 8 weeks. I think by then I was in bed constantly with nausea wanting to die. :hugs: Get some rest! 
After baby is here I am going to do my best to get back on my low carb diet. It seems to be the only thing that works for me. I wonder if I am insulin resistant?


----------



## Garnet

I know it is weird this pregnancy, I'm not as tired as all the other times I was pregnant. I do get tired in the afternoon especially when i have to cook dinner. I wish we could order out for dinner for a couple times a week though.


----------



## Desperado167

Just had a scrummy dinner ,onions mushrooms pasta chopped toms garlic And basil and chicken then raspberries and fromage frais :thumbup:And the kids loved it ,sorry to bore you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:wave:Evening dinner sounds lovely not had raspberries for ages


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Hope you're all well, I don't diet anymore it makes me miserable, food obsessed and fatter!! But for what it's worth over my many years of dieting I think ww is better if you have the kind of lifestyle where you pick up a sandwich from a shop cos you don't have enough sins to do that on sw. With sw you can eat more and it encourages you to eat proper food, when I was on sw I loved sw chips and home made curry sauce on a Friday night- yummy!!

I hope all you ladies are more successful than me on the diets & all have bums like Kylie by summer!!

Take care lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Hope you're all well, I don't diet anymore it makes me miserable, food obsessed and fatter!! But for what it's worth over my many years of dieting I think ww is better if you have the kind of lifestyle where you pick up a sandwich from a shop cos you don't have enough sins to do that on sw. With sw you can eat more and it encourages you to eat proper food, when I was on sw I loved sw chips and home made curry sauce on a Friday night- yummy!!
> 
> I hope all you ladies are more successful than me on the diets & all have bums like Kylie by summer!!
> 
> Take care lovely ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi suki ,was wondering were u had got to ,any sign of ovulation ,are you feeling ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :wave:Evening dinner sounds lovely not had raspberries for ages

It was good ,hope I can keep it up and not get bored :haha::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

No signs of ovulation yet I thought it was going to be early but now I'm not so sure still only a faintish line on my opk. I have EWCM so it's coming!
Going to have a cuppa & a cuddle with my fella
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> No signs of ovulation yet I thought it was going to be early but now I'm not so sure still only a faintish line on my opk. I have EWCM so it's coming!
> Going to have a cuppa & a cuddle with my fella
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw that's sweet,my hubby has been working late all week ,hasn't been home till ten most nights ,missing him ,is o usually early wen u take the clomid?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

It wasn't early last month I just felt it might be coming early this month but think its going to be normal ish which is CD 14-17 for me
Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> It wasn't early last month I just felt it might be coming early this month but think its going to be normal ish which is CD 14-17 for me
> Xxxxxxxxxxx

Hope it doesn't mess you about ,take care of yourself sweetheart,love you loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sometimes I really hate time zones ...

But I love you guys...wishing you sweet dreams


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Sometimes I really hate time zones ...
> 
> But I love you guys...wishing you sweet dreams

Love you too Milty :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well I tested and it's a bfn even thou I know it's way too early o i Only have the three little ones to keep happy and my hubby has worked so hard all week that I am gonna suggest him going to the pub with my bil to watch the rugby :haha:So any plans for the weekend ladies ,as usuall mine is busy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I'm off to a spin class, so that should wake me up. Will take dog to beach this afternoon and then tonight we might go on the hoe as olympic torch comes to town so bands playing..

I do have a feeling OH will manage to get some sport on the telly as well


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I'm off to a spin class, so that should wake me up. Will take dog to beach this afternoon and then tonight we might go on the hoe as olympic torch comes to town so bands playing..
> 
> I do have a feeling OH will manage to get some sport on the telly as well

Sounds like a fun busy day ,yep Saturdays are the worst for sport :haha:Trying to prepare my slimming world fry bacon sausages eggs beans tomatoes and mushrooms ,should keep me filled up for a bit :haha:It's gonna be so hard eating nothing at the holy communion after tea :dohh::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Despie- sorry for the BFN hopefully it's just too early :hugs::hugs:

I'm out with friends tonight for one of my friends birthday so hopefully we'll have a good laugh. i need to try and find shoes I can walkn it, I'm famous for wearing 5 inch heels that look great but I can't walk in them :blush::haha::haha:

Milty- hope you're coping with the 2ww anymore tests? :hugs::hugs:

Dylis- your day sounds lovely have fun. if you see David Beckham can you give him a big kiss from me :haha::haha:

LL + BF- hope the witch has stayed away for you both :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else have a great Saturday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning suki I love heels too but just fall over :haha:have a fantastic night out lovely ,u really deserve to let your hair down ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> Despie- sorry for the BFN hopefully it's just too early :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm out with friends tonight for one of my friends birthday so hopefully we'll have a good laugh. i need to try and find shoes I can walkn it, I'm famous for wearing 5 inch heels that look great but I can't walk in them :blush::haha::haha:
> 
> Milty- hope you're coping with the 2ww anymore tests? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dylis- your day sounds lovely have fun. if you see David Beckham can you give him a big kiss from me :haha::haha:
> 
> LL + BF- hope the witch has stayed away for you both :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else have a great Saturday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I have high heels too but as SAHM, I rarely wear them. Once in a while I will wear them to church. I love Wedges cause they are more comfortable. Hope you have a good time out tonight.


----------



## Garnet

Dylis said:


> Morning I'm off to a spin class, so that should wake me up. Will take dog to beach this afternoon and then tonight we might go on the hoe as olympic torch comes to town so bands playing..
> 
> I do have a feeling OH will manage to get some sport on the telly as well

Have fun at spin. Zumba queen


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Dylis said:
> 
> 
> Morning I'm off to a spin class, so that should wake me up. Will take dog to beach this afternoon and then tonight we might go on the hoe as olympic torch comes to town so bands playing..
> 
> I do have a feeling OH will manage to get some sport on the telly as well
> 
> Sounds like a fun busy day ,yep Saturdays are the worst for sport :haha:Trying to prepare my slimming world fry bacon sausages eggs beans tomatoes and mushrooms ,should keep me filled up for a bit :haha:It's gonna be so hard eating nothing at the holy communion after tea :dohh::hugs:Click to expand...

Sounds yummy. :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Saturday Morning and it is a day of rest for some. Yesterday sent my husband to Costco to pick up a few items and one of which was a watermelon. Mind you we only have 2 adults and two kids that don't eat that much. He brought home this 25 pound watermelon and after filling up three containers of it, I wondered if we could eat it all? I guess I have to be more specific next time. My cousin suggested I make sorbet with it. Maybe I will try that. Well tomorrow hits our 9th week with Jilly bean.


----------



## Milty

Garnet: all men do that they should be band from shopping:haha:

Despi:besides the boobs (wich I know agree with) has Soy given you other symptoms? 

I just can't believe how bad I'm reacting to it when I only took it for 3 days...
Last night I was feeling so bad I wanted to take medicine but of course :dohh:Because of my chart and my symptoms I didn't want to ruin any chance I might have so I tested...I actually saw a line but I think it's an evap as it looks almost like its deep in the test and not on top of that makes any sense

Anyway nobody was about so I posted it in the PG test area:dohh:Of course the all see it...I think they would see a line on a test I dipped in water:wacko:

Made me miss you guys my sane normal friends


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Anyway nobody was about so I posted it in the PG test area:dohh:Of course the all see it...I think they would see a line on a test I dipped in water:wacko:
> 
> Made me miss you guys my sane normal friends

:rofl::rofl:

:hug:

Did you post it on POAS? I'll take a look before my nap but I'm on my phone so may not be able to see...


----------



## Milty

I didn't because nobody was here ...I might do it for you guys so you can see what most of them was sure a BFP:wacko:

I might be a bit hard on them but they were just like yup it's there congrats :wacko:Like its that easy


----------



## Desperado167

Aw Milty sorry we weren't here for you sweetie yes please post the test ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Saturday Morning and it is a day of rest for some. Yesterday sent my husband to Costco to pick up a few items and one of which was a watermelon. Mind you we only have 2 adults and two kids that don't eat that much. He brought home this 25 pound watermelon and after filling up three containers of it, I wondered if we could eat it all? I guess I have to be more specific next time. My cousin suggested I make sorbet with it. Maybe I will try that. Well tomorrow hits our 9th week with Jilly bean.

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Yay for nine weeks ,u give me so much hope garnet being a fellow 44 year old :haha:Lol at the water melon :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Garnet: all men do that they should be band from shopping:haha:
> 
> Despi:besides the boobs (wich I know agree with) has Soy given you other symptoms?
> 
> I just can't believe how bad I'm reacting to it when I only took it for 3 days...
> Last night I was feeling so bad I wanted to take medicine but of course :dohh:Because of my chart and my symptoms I didn't want to ruin any chance I might have so I tested...I actually saw a line but I think it's an evap as it looks almost like its deep in the test and not on top of that makes any sense
> 
> Anyway nobody was about so I posted it in the PG test area:dohh:Of course the all see it...I think they would see a line on a test I dipped in water:wacko:
> 
> Made me miss you guys my sane normal friends

I felt very emotional ,the first time I took soy I loved it but I took more this time and I will def take it again only a much higher dose :thumbup:Maybe it isn't the soy and u are preggers :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I am very emotional which normally I'm not at all buts also like all my symptoms are on steroids ...

Especially my nausea which has made me sick 3 times this month where as in all my cycles last year I only got sick once...

But no Despi I'm not pg at least I'm pretty sure...although I'm always hopeful


----------



## googly

Your chart certainly looks very pretty Milty....... :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Your chart certainly looks very pretty Milty....... :thumbup:

Googly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg nearly 26 weeks how are you ?


----------



## Viking15

googly said:


> Your chart certainly looks very pretty Milty....... :thumbup:

I agree. I'm hopeful for you too :hugs:


----------



## googly

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Your chart certainly looks very pretty Milty....... :thumbup:
> 
> Googly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg nearly 26 weeks how are you ?Click to expand...

Hi Despie! I am feeling fab actually :thumbup: all good so far. Starting to feel LARGE mind you, and I guess from here on in that's only going to increase :haha:

We have just about everything we need now, just a question of waiting out the remaining weeks... I am getting pretty excited.... 

And how the devil are you??


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Your chart certainly looks very pretty Milty....... :thumbup:
> 
> Googly ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg nearly 26 weeks how are you ?Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Despie! I am feeling fab actually :thumbup: all good so far. Starting to feel LARGE mind you, and I guess from here on in that's only going to increase :haha:
> 
> We have just about everything we need now, just a question of waiting out the remaining weeks... I am getting pretty excited....
> 
> And how the devil are you??Click to expand...

That's great news ,I bet you look great ,am fine babes just trying my best to get a bfp before my 45th birthday :dohh::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies over slept this morning so just a quick one as the girls have to go to Sunday school ,Happy Sunday everyone ,heading to see my aunt and beautiful neice today also have lots of laundry and a big roast dinner to make ,love it ,happy testing ladies ,love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello everyone

Morning garnet ,just been invited to my brothers house for Sunday dinner ,yippee saves me cooking today :thumbup:So am gonna get my ironing done now before we head to my aunts ,any plans for today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Viking15

Yay for dinner invite! I've been so bad at cooking anything since my BFP. At first I was too sickened by the food and now maybe I'm just out of the habit? Or maybe just lazy and tired? Anyhow, spending way too much on eating out.


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Well I had a great time last night and managed to wear my 5 inch heels from 7pm-2am! Had lots of laughing, dancing, drinking and got chatted up by children!!! Feeling rough today but pretending to OH that I'm fine. Got lots of EWCM so think I'm going to ovulate soon.

Milty- I'm loving hour chart & have a feeling this could be your month. Fingers crossed x

Despie- lucky you getting the lunch invite I could just eat a roast dinner- perfect hangover cure! Your chart is looking pretty good to sweetie x

BF- bloody hell your temp has kept us all guessing this month, I see it's dropped again- hope you're okay x

LL- hope you're okay x

Hi to Crystal, Jax, Garnet, Viking, Sus, Natsby, Indigo, Rashaa, Dmon & any other ladies on this thread

Have a great Sunday

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Cxx


----------



## Milty

:hi: Good Morning Ladies


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I am in awe. 2 hours in heels and I am done.


----------



## Milty

Oh I love heels but DH won't let me where the 5" kind because then I'm taller than him or at least close to it


----------



## LLbean

Morning ladies, happy Sunday to you all. Sorry I keep it brief while in California but writing using the cell can be a pain in the arse lol

:hi::wave:


----------



## sukisam

Milty me & OH are the same height so when I wear my heels I tower over him it's hilarious! Some of the photos on a night out make him look like a midget and I look like a giant!! X


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Morning ladies, happy Sunday to you all. Sorry I keep it brief while in California but writing using the cell can be a pain in the arse lol
> 
> :hi::wave:

Liz ,Great to hAve you back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Suki am glad you had a fab night and got chatted up :haha::thumbup:Even if they were toy boys :haha:Good morning Milty and Viking ,bf sorry for cd1 :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes yesterday was a busy day as I was with my daughter most of the day. I'm here but again, forgive me if I don't post as much during my trip


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Yes yesterday was a busy day as I was with my daughter most of the day. I'm here but again, forgive me if I don't post as much during my trip

We forgive you sweetie ,did you enjoy yesterday ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Milty me & OH are the same height so when I wear my heels I tower over him it's hilarious! Some of the photos on a night out make him look like a midget and I look like a giant!! X

Same here hubby and I are 5 foot 8 :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

It was good to see her. I was sad after as I felt I could have talked to her more (other people were there) it's weir when you don't see them that often :(


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> It was good to see her. I was sad after as I felt I could have talked to her more (other people were there) it's weir when you don't see them that often :(

Aw am sure it's hard :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm dreading that day LL...I'm all ready sad because DS doesn't want to hold my hand


----------



## Viking15

Milty, what is your average LP?


----------



## Viking15

LL, I hope you are enjoying your trip! 
I'm just shorter than my DH and he always comments when I pull out the heels for an occasion and whines. He doesn't like it when I'm taller than him either. :haha:


----------



## Milty

My LP used to be 12 days but recently increased to 14 when I was fully on thyroid meds...I've only had 2 complete cycles at 14 but this looks like it could be my 3rd


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> My LP used to be 12 days but recently increased to 14 when I was fully on thyroid meds...I've only had 2 complete cycles at 14 but this looks like it could be my 3rd

Just wondering Milty, is safe to take Soy while on thyroid medicine?


----------



## Milty

Umm I don't know...good question

I can say I didn't actually take very much because I forgot my 4th dose so I didn't take the 5th because I didn't think it would be good to stop and start

Also I was only taking 50mg:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ca09a9e7.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/12da59bf.jpg


----------



## Milty

Despi she is so cute...is it warm enough to swim??


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi she is so cute...is it warm enough to swim??

Her mom and dad took her to an indoor heated swimming pool ,she loved it ,wen she was born she came out with the amniotic sac still intact around her and the midwife told my sil she would love water and she does :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

My mom had me & my sisters swimming as babies and we loved it...


----------



## Milty

Ok I decided to get my lazy but off the couch and found my sons "BFF" ( his term not mine) wearing his hoodie and shoes while they played outside... too cute...not baby cute but still
 



Attached Files:







img_0766.jpg
File size: 45.5 KB
Views: 8


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies :hugs:

Milty- lovely photos of your son and his BFF :) I find boys are much more loyal to their friends then girls are. Girls tend to get catty to each other but boys stick together :shrug:

Despie- awww love the photos she's so cute and love the bathing suit, very cute!!

Suki- I can't wear heels for long :wacko: so good for you to wear them that long. :thumbup:

Hi everyone else!!! Hope you all had a great weekend :)


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ca09a9e7.jpg

Future swimsuit model. Presenting Miss Cutie herself. :happydance:::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

All cute kids :)


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Ok I decided to get my lazy but off the couch and found my sons "BFF" ( his term not mine) wearing his hoodie and shoes while they played outside... too cute...not baby cute but still

Great picture Milty.:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Hello anyone mad enough to be up this late? 

Ok I may just wait up for you Despi cause your always on first:coffee:


----------



## Viking15

I'm still up... Got lots accomplished today after kind of a sluggish start. Back to work tomorrow so I was up against a deadline. I hate it that the house is so clean just when I leave and then filthy by the time I get back. :trouble:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I'm still up... Got lots accomplished today after kind of a sluggish start. Back to work tomorrow so I was up against a deadline. I hate it that the house is so clean just when I leave and then filthy by the time I get back. :trouble:

Good morning gorgeous ,did u get that chart I posted for you ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,feel really shaky tired and weird this morning but I just tested and it's a bfn ,still feeling really warm and it continues thru the day ,I think my temp was high my whole cycle last time with the soy ,:dohh:Milty I love your pic so sweet ,hi crystal ,suki hope your poor head is better today ,jax hope the witch stays away today ,llbean bf dylis :hugs::hugs::hugs:Indigo b Viking sus sum googlyGarnet Rasha Tessie pp and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Forgot to say I hate Monday's ,kids are so tired and I hate getting them up and sending them to school tired ,also i weighed myself this morning and after four days of being really good I have only lost a pound :growlmad:Getting weighed on Wednesday morning ,not looking forward to it :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I hope you are all well. I am knackered this morning feeling the after effects of my crazy night out- think i might be getting too old for dancing the night away:blush::haha: I had a crazily positive opk last night and managed to dtd so think I'm going to ovulate today or tomorrow :thumbup:

Despie- i'm trying not to get excited for you but your chart looks great and dare I say you have some sypmtoms?! Sorry for the BFN Fx it's just too early for you sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Milty- your chart still looks great I'm hoping you have a clear BFP today :hugs::hugs:

BF- i hope you're okay i see the witch got you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to our pregnant ladies Viking, dmon, Crystal, Indigo, Garnet, Googly, Sus + natsby :hugs::hugs:

LL, Rashaa, Dylis, and any other ladies I've forgotten- :wave:

SEnding this to all that need it

:dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki :happydance::happydance::happydance:For the positive opk ,I honestly think my high temps are due to the soy but af isn't due till Saturday so I have ages to wait :growlmad:Lol at being too old to party suki you are never too old to party :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,just read your news ,hope you are ok and please rest and look after yourself and your bean ,much love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Morning T :flower: really hope AF stays away for you too or else :gun: I went to WW Sat am for a weigh in and stayed the same :growlmad: I've done 9 weeks now and lost 4lbs double :growlmad::growlmad:!!

Suki, 'ooooouuuuh, I'm in the mood for dancin', romancin' :winkwink::haha: Glad you had a good time!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all round for everyone xXx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Morning T :flower: really hope AF stays away for you too or else :gun: I went to WW Sat am for a weigh in and stayed the same :growlmad: I've done 9 weeks now and lost 4lbs double :growlmad::growlmad:!!
> 
> Suki, 'ooooouuuuh, I'm in the mood for dancin', romancin' :winkwink::haha: Glad you had a good time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all round for everyone xXx

Good morning lovely,did u have a good weekend ? ,jax if I don't lose at least three pound on Wednesday I will b gutted and come home and eat cake ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wits happened to your chart ,?x


----------



## Desperado167

Dippycat ,:flower:Please come join us you will love us ,we are all a bunch of nutters :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T :flower: really hope AF stays away for you too or else :gun: I went to WW Sat am for a weigh in and stayed the same :growlmad: I've done 9 weeks now and lost 4lbs double :growlmad::growlmad:!!
> 
> Suki, 'ooooouuuuh, I'm in the mood for dancin', romancin' :winkwink::haha: Glad you had a good time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all round for everyone xXx
> 
> Good morning lovely,did u have a good weekend ? ,jax if I don't lose at least three pound on Wednesday I will b gutted and come home and eat cake ,:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wits happened to your chart ,?xClick to expand...


:flower: lovely weekend thanks, didn't do much at all though, walked most of it including a bloody 7 mile hike with DH yesterday. We went to Dorney Reach (where the rowing is for the Olympics) but they'd shut the Thames Path because of the preparations and we walked miles out of our way, got a hot choc and a bit of cake out of him though for the effort :winkwink::haha:

Did you enjoy sunday lunch out? Bet it was nice to be waited on for a change :thumbup:

Well I was just pleased that this 'pound' that keeps chasing me around didn't find me again this week, athough I was sure that I'd lost :nope: I know what you mean though, when you feel you've done well and the scales don't tell you the same you just want cake :munch:

My charts given up on me :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax I bet you really don't have much to lose now and they say that's wen it's the hardest :growlmad:Glad u had a good weekend ,yes dinner was scrummy ,passed on the dessert and had loads of chicken and veg and a tiny roast potato which was divine wish I could have had the whole plate but it was nice to get served :thumbup:No af then ,fingers crossed we need another bfp this month :kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hi Despie. Thanks for the invite :)
Hi everyone. Just on way back from a couple of days away. Been sitting by the pool reading my kindle. I'm not very good at relaxing so two days doing virtually nothing has been quite hard! Nice to be away though :)

Trying to work out when going to o. Do temping and got a dip this morning but it seems too early at cd9. Took clomid for last 3 cycles and haven't temped on an unmedicated one so maybe it is normally this early... Managed to get some alone time with dh so bases are covered just in case ;)


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hi Despie. Thanks for the invite :)
> Hi everyone. Just on way back from a couple of days away. Been sitting by the pool reading my kindle. I'm not very good at relaxing so two days doing virtually nothing has been quite hard! Nice to be away though :)
> 
> Trying to work out when going to o. Do temping and got a dip this morning but it seems too early at cd9. Took clomid for last 3 cycles and haven't temped on an unmedicated one so maybe it is normally this early... Managed to get some alone time with dh so bases are covered just in case ;)

You are very welcome ,I have seen you lurking :hugs::hugs:There's another lady here that takes the clomid too and is just waiting to o so u could have a cycle buddy :thumbup: your break sounds lovely ,:kiss:Do you use opks as well as temping ?good luck on catching that eggie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Dippycat! Glad you found us here :flower:

I've got 7lbs to go to get back to goal and it's taking forever, my Mum said the same thing as you, when you've not got a lot to lose it's harder, I think she was trying to console me! It wasn't this hard before :dohh: and summer is getting closer and closer and.....

Well done for only having a tiny roast spud, I'm impressed!!!! :thumbup:

I'd love to add to the BFPs but somehow I don't think I'll be that lucky, maybe it'll be you! :winkwink:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;


----------



## crystal443

T your chart is looking pretty darn good lovely :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> T your chart is looking pretty darn good lovely :hugs::hugs:

Thanks babes :kiss:Hows your migraine today ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi: Dippycat! Glad you found us here :flower:
> 
> I've got 7lbs to go to get back to goal and it's taking forever, my Mum said the same thing as you, when you've not got a lot to lose it's harder, I think she was trying to console me! It wasn't this hard before :dohh: and summer is getting closer and closer and.....
> 
> Well done for only having a tiny roast spud, I'm impressed!!!! :thumbup:
> 
> I'd love to add to the BFPs but somehow I don't think I'll be that lucky, maybe it'll be you! :winkwink:[-o&lt;[-o&lt;

Yea I think it was a potato cut into four :haha:I think she made them smaller to make them spread more :haha:,jax you have to get lucky sometime ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

better thankfully :thumbup: I hope that is the last one for a long time, any plans for the week?


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> better thankfully :thumbup: I hope that is the last one for a long time, any plans for the week?

I hope so too ,well today I have two hours :Hopefully Friday I get to rest ,I do enjoy being busy thou ,,how about you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/986c3d84.jpg. Today's bfn


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Morning T :flower: really hope AF stays away for you too or else :gun: I went to WW Sat am for a weigh in and stayed the same :growlmad: I've done 9 weeks now and lost 4lbs double :growlmad::growlmad:!!
> 
> Suki, 'ooooouuuuh, I'm in the mood for dancin', romancin' :winkwink::haha: Glad you had a good time!
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: all round for everyone xXx

Good job girl:flower::flower:


----------



## Garnet

dippycat said:


> Hi Despie. Thanks for the invite :)
> Hi everyone. Just on way back from a couple of days away. Been sitting by the pool reading my kindle. I'm not very good at relaxing so two days doing virtually nothing has been quite hard! Nice to be away though :)
> 
> Trying to work out when going to o. Do temping and got a dip this morning but it seems too early at cd9. Took clomid for last 3 cycles and haven't temped on an unmedicated one so maybe it is normally this early... Managed to get some alone time with dh so bases are covered just in case ;)

Welcome:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Law of averages one of us has to get luck soon :thumbup:

I got another easier week this week, in tonight, massaging tomorrow and Weds, got a home visit to do Thursday, night off on Friday - another week gone!


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all.   
I feel better today. I didn't even know I had a uti. Hope everyone has a nice day...


----------



## Jax41

Garnet, get drinking the Cranberry Juice :thumbup: x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Law of averages one of us has to get luck soon :thumbup:
> 
> I got another easier week this week, in tonight, massaging tomorrow and Weds, got a home visit to do Thursday, night off on Friday - another week gone!

I agree one of us has to get lucky soon ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning all.
> I feel better today. I didn't even know I had a uti. Hope everyone has a nice day...

So glad u feel better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok as soon as I gave up last night Viking came on ....

Ok guys I have a question...

When some tweaks a test and there is a second line is it most likely an evap?


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I don't know the answer to that one. Can we see the pic? 
Despie, sorry about the BFN. Perhaps that will change up tomorrow. I got the chart. I definitely have gaine some due to the baby, but I'm going to have to insist that a lot of it is fat. I am just going to have to be ok with it and try to be better. I wasn't so good yesterday. I started out well but ended badly. That seems to be the pattern. I don't want to see you eating cake when you are working so hard. Give your body a chance. Slow and steady wins the race. You can do this. 
Suki, my feet still hurt at the thought of wearing heels for as long as you did! No wonder you are still recovering. 
Jax, you are right. The law of averages. Someone has to get lucky here soon! 
I'm going to try and go back to sleep since I will be up all night tonight flying to Chile. :hugs:


----------



## Milty

This is it....it's off my 12DPO evening test
 



Attached Files:







img_07474.jpg
File size: 10.1 KB
Views: 22


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I am having a hard time seeing the test bc I cannot enlarge it, but did you see anything prior to the tweak?


----------



## Milty

Yes I've been seeing lines for a couple days now...but they are really faint...


----------



## Milty

This is the last test I took at 13DPO FMU
 



Attached Files:







05.20.12 13DPO FMU.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 15


----------



## dachsundmom

I can kinda see something on that one, but it's very light.


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I feel like I am gonna die ,just completed a five mile power walk in this roasting warm day ,but I feel great ,Viking hopefully I will do so well I wont eat cake :haha:take it easy on yourself too u are making a beautiful baby :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Way to go T! Just think of how many lbs you've lost with all that sweating!!! :wacko:

I'm sitting here with my scarf round my neck and my hands are freezing :cold: perhaps I shouldn't have put my woolies away :nope:. There is light at the end of the tunnel though, office reorganisation and I've defintely put my oar in to move away from the friggin' door!!!!!:thumbup:

Viking, T's right you're growing a beautiful bean in there don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:

Milty, I'm not seeing any lines, sorry :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Way to go T! Just think of how many lbs you've lost with all that sweating!!! :wacko:
> 
> I'm sitting here with my scarf round my neck and my hands are freezing :cold: perhaps I shouldn't have put my woolies away :nope:. There is light at the end of the tunnel though, office reorganisation and I've defintely put my oar in to move away from the friggin' door!!!!!:thumbup:
> 
> Viking, T's right you're growing a beautiful bean in there don't be too hard on yourself :hugs:
> 
> Milty, I'm not seeing any lines, sorry :hugs:

Are you serious :growlmad:isn't it weird as we are meant to be getting good weather all week :wacko:Great you are possibly getting a more snug place in the office :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Really sorry Milty I can't see anything I wish I could sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I've got my eye on the space by the radiator :winkwink::haha:

Hey, we could be bbqing here by the end of the week :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I've got my eye on the space by the radiator :winkwink::haha:
> 
> Hey, we could be bbqing here by the end of the week :happydance::happydance:

It's definitely barbecue weather :thumbup:Omg my dumbass of a hubbie has just brought cupcakes chocolate muffins ,and chippy food home ,hotdogs chips and coke ,am so bloody cross with him he knows I am on a diet plus I just bought low fat mince and spaghetti for kids dinner :growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

What is a low fat mince????


----------



## Jax41

OMG, that's not good! Will power T, you stick to your low fat spag bol!

I asked mine to do me some supper when I got home last week after massaging as I'd worked 'til 9pm - fish fingers, chips and beans - thanks love, nice one :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> OMG, that's not good! Will power T, you stick to your low fat spag bol!
> 
> I asked mine to do me some supper when I got home last week after massaging as I'd worked 'til 9pm - fish fingers, chips and beans - thanks love, nice one :dohh:

:haha:Men :growlmad:,it's ok all the chippy food has gone ,the kids and hubby ate it and I told him if he works late tonight and buys a Chinese he has to sit outside and eat it in the car :haha::haha:Jax I made a pot of veg and lentil soup and added potatoes and some chicken ,am hoping I can eat away at it tomorrow and fruit for breakfast then after weigh in am treating myself to a toastie :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I can see something on your test on the laptop with the newly cleaned screen. I swear I am the queen of seeing evaps though. Have you considered a FRER?


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> What is a low fat mince????

It's meat garnet ,low fat minced steak ,:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty I agree get a frer babes ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie hang in there and do it eat a cake lol

Milty FRER!!!

Garnet sorry about the UTI 

Good morning to all you lovely ladies. Hopefully tomorrow night I can catch up more properly with everyone ....cell typing no fun lol

Xoxox


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie hang in there and do it eat a cake lol
> 
> Milty FRER!!!
> 
> Garnet sorry about the UTI
> 
> Good morning to all you lovely ladies. Hopefully tomorrow night I can catch up more properly with everyone ....cell typing no fun lol
> 
> Xoxox

Hi gorgeous ,miss having you around as much ,you keeping ok ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well I got a FRER on the way into work and it was the same supper faint lines so I'm thinking they are just Evaps at this point being 14 DPO

Also Soy is not good for me!!! 

You guys are awesome ...I'm feel much better and less emotional (thanks again for putting up with me)

Now I feel like I need a weekend


----------



## Milty

Oh and Despi step away from the sweets


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Well I got a FRER on the way into work and it was the same supper faint lines so I'm thinking they are just Evaps at this point being 14 DPO
> 
> Also Soy is not good for me!!!
> 
> You guys are awesome ...I'm feel much better and less emotional (thanks again for putting up with me)
> 
> Now I feel like I need a weekend

 :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Despi I changed my mind ...I do think is ok to indulge once in a while 

If you feel to deprived you will not want to stick with it...the trick is stopping ...if you are craving a cup cake cut it into thirds and have a slice 

My thing is chocolate so when I want it I eat it ...usually in the form of a mini candy bar


I have managed to keep my weight off for 4 years now by giving in and always eating healthy ...I'm not dieting this is the way it is for now on


----------



## Garnet

Yup Milty,
I eat try to eat good 6 days then I have bad stuff on day a week. I had a cheesy burger yesterday and watermelon cause we ha a over abundance of it..


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks Milty and garnet ,yea that's wot I am planning on doing treating myself on my weigh in day and then back on track the next day otherwise I will just crave goodies but if I know I only have a week to wait then I can do that ,thanks ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hi!!! :hi: how is everyone doing? despie, how are you dear? It will take me a while to catch up but I saw the pic you posted on FB. I will read along so I can find out how everyone is doing.

Vaca was nice, we didn't want to come back :haha: but that is always the case, right? :winkwink:
Waiting for AF to show up and then I'll start my birth control pills, and about 10 days later the fun with the shots will begin! :happydance: however like I said, AF has to show up first and I don't think that will happen until maybe next week or so..

sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Hi!!! :hi: how is everyone doing? despie, how are you dear? It will take me a while to catch up but I saw the pic you posted on FB. I will read along so I can find out how everyone is doing.
> 
> Vaca was nice, we didn't want to come back :haha: but that is always the case, right? :winkwink:
> Waiting for AF to show up and then I'll start my birth control pills, and about 10 days later the fun with the shots will begin! :happydance: however like I said, AF has to show up first and I don't think that will happen until maybe next week or so..
> 
> sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!

Glad u had a good time. Hope everything gets in line and u have a bfp:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks a lot Garnet!!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- so glad to see you back!!:hugs: glad you had a great holiday, I so hope your bfp is coming next month :hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks Crystal!! :hugs:
I'm trying to catch up on my reading .... how are you doing?? I have to go stalk your journal
:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Hi!!! :hi: how is everyone doing? despie, how are you dear? It will take me a while to catch up but I saw the pic you posted on FB. I will read along so I can find out how everyone is doing.
> 
> Vaca was nice, we didn't want to come back :haha: but that is always the case, right? :winkwink:
> Waiting for AF to show up and then I'll start my birth control pills, and about 10 days later the fun with the shots will begin! :happydance: however like I said, AF has to show up first and I don't think that will happen until maybe next week or so..
> 
> sending big :hugs::hugs::hugs: to everyone!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:great to see you back ,Glad u had a Nice break now the hard work begins :haha:,I am also waiting on af prob Friday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,blah another bfn ,not testing now till Friday as its pissing me off and I think I am too early ,still really warm all night and have a headache and feel a but shaky but i think thats down to the heat and my diet :dohh:Minding my friends boy today for a bit then going to get my sister a birthday present and I haven't a clue wot to get her maybe just some spending money for Australia :thumbup:how's everyone else today any plans or just horrible work jax and dylis good luck for af staying away today ,one of us has to get a bfp soon ,bf hope u feel heaps better today lovely ,Viking sus sum wanna indigo b crystal suki dylis Milty googly llbean dippy garnet pp Tessie Rassha and natsby and everyone lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:wave: work for this morning then maybe if stays sunny have a go at the garden this p/m.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :wave: work for this morning then maybe if stays sunny have a go at the garden this p/m.

Morning dylis. Yea loads of my neighbours are gardening painting and cleaning their gardens ATM with this great sunshine :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Any sign of ovulation for you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning T, your chart looks good. I wonder if you O'd on cd 17 though? :hugs:

Welcome back wana :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning T, your chart looks good. I wonder if you O'd on cd 17 though? :hugs:
> 
> Welcome back wana :hi:

Not sure m but I only had one plus opk on cd 15 and remember my thermometer was buggered as well :dohh:,how are you feeling today ,how's your mother?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh yeah that's true :thumbup:

Well yesterday mum had a fall and banged her head and this morning I get a text saying the doc says she can come home tomorrow. WTF? :grr: anyway I phoned the nurses and they said they had to agree and they said she prob wouldn't be ready til Thursday.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh yeah that's true :thumbup:
> 
> Well yesterday mum had a fall and banged her head and this morning I get a text saying the doc says she can come home tomorrow. WTF? :grr: anyway I phoned the nurses and they said they had to agree and they said she prob wouldn't be ready til Thursday.

Omg :growlmad:Stupid doctors :growlmad:It seems to be now once u have your op they ship you out ASAP ,:nope:,your poor mom ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

At last sun and warmth!!!! :happydance::happydance::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:
All work and no play for me today :nope: even into the evening, massaging 5:00-8:00pm.....oh and AF for company too :growlmad:

Milty :hugs: I'm nodding in agreeement at your 'not on a diet but this is how it is from now on' comment, that's going to be me when I ever manage to shift these 6lbs and get back to my goal weight....

Butterfly, sorry to hear your Mum's had a fall, how did that happen in hosp????? :shrug:

Dylis, I'll think of you in the back garden you lucky thing!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,fuckity fuck for cd1 :growlmad:,big hugs sweetheart :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,fuckity fuck for cd1 :growlmad:,big hugs sweetheart :hugs::hugs:

Thanks T, couldn't have put it better myself :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Goddamn that :witch: Jax :grr::grr::hugs:

Yeah I think you are right T they try and get them out asap :shrug: Apparently Mum was sitting on the edge of the bed leaning over to get ice cream when she fell forward but I spoke to her earlier and she seems OK. Auntie Sally in the home also had a fall yesterday so my sister has to go and see her as she has a massive big bruise on her chin :nope:

But on a happier note, indeed Jax we have sunshine!!!! :yipee::wohoo: so I am making the most of it and am sat in the garden squinting at my laptop as I type :haha: I feel so much better when the sun is shining which is another reason I wonder if I can stay in this country for good :wacko: which is possibly the only reason I am second guessing doing the adoption...

And it looks like the :witch: may have left the building already :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning ladies!

T, I know you were in BBT hell, but just looking at your chart, I agree with M...CD17 looks better for OV.

Wana...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: Damn, I really hope this is it for you.

J, I hate CD1, but it sounds like if you play your cards right, you could be face down in the in the garden by the weekend.:haha:

M, I am glad your mom is doing so well, but am very sorry she hit her head. But, you guys can get ice cream in the hospital?:haha: And, why would you have to stay in the UK forever, if you adopt? I would think once it's final, you'd be free to come and go as you please.:wacko:

For everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah they get quite a nice choice of food there - she might have a shock coming home to my cooking :haha:

I guess you are right, another thing I worry about is freedom but if the kid was mine then it is no different to it being biologically mine and I could take it where I wanted :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh yeah that's true :thumbup:
> 
> Well yesterday mum had a fall and banged her head and this morning I get a text saying the doc says she can come home tomorrow. WTF? :grr: anyway I phoned the nurses and they said they had to agree and they said she prob wouldn't be ready til Thursday.

Sorry about your Mum:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Hi all,
Glad that you are getting gorgeous weather. It is going to rain all week here at the beach. Thank goodness in some ways cause I'm on bed rest. I just gotta figure a way to amuse the crazy little boy when he is not at school. Enjoy your lovely weather ladies.


----------



## dachsundmom

M, of course you could still take YOUR child anywhere you desired...there are no adoption rules that say you can only travel within a 30 mile radius of your house.

I think adoption is like TTC 35+, until you speak with the professionals and find out what really stands in your way, you'll always imagine the worst.:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O ladies don't tell me that as I didn't dtd on cd17 or cd18 ,aw well I am buggered :shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> O ladies don't tell me that as I didn't dtd on cd17 or cd18 ,aw well I am buggered :shrug::hugs:

Ok, you didn't OV on CD17 or CD18 and IDK what in the phuck I am talking about.:hugs::hugs::haha::haha:

Even if your OV were later, I think you still DTD within your window and all is well in the world.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> O ladies don't tell me that as I didn't dtd on cd17 or cd18 ,aw well I am buggered :shrug::hugs:
> 
> Ok, you didn't OV on CD17 or CD18 and IDK what in the phuck I am talking about.:hugs::hugs::haha::haha:
> 
> Even if your OV were later, I think you still DTD within your window and all is well in the world.:thumbup:Click to expand...

Let's hope u are right babes ,my chart now looks completely phucked :haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- WTF just happened? theres no way you are only 4-5dpo, I would put it back and if you did ovulate a bit later you had plenty of soup in the bowl waiting for the eggy all is okay :hugs::hugs:

Bloody FF what is it trying to do to us?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

All I know is that I only had one positive opk the whole month and I usually o the day of my positive or the next ,help :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Why did you move OV to CD22?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Why did you move OV to CD22?

I didn't I took the override off :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- WTF just happened? theres no way you are only 4-5dpo, I would put it back and if you did ovulate a bit later you had plenty of soup in the bowl waiting for the eggy all is okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Bloody FF what is it trying to do to us?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## sukisam

I'd defo ignore FF judging by your positive opk and CM there's no way it was CD 22.

Were you laughing at soup in the bowl or FF giving us all heart attacks?!

xx


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, T...:haha::haha::haha::haha:

Next time, I'll just STFU!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I'd defo ignore FF judging by your positive opk and CM there's no way it was CD 22.
> 
> Were you laughing at soup in the bowl or FF giving us all heart attacks?!
> 
> xx

Soup in the bowl :haha::thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, T...:haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Next time, I'll just STFU!:hugs:

O god please don't I miss having a laugh ,:haha::thumbup:I will just override it again :haha:How's your bp ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still alive, so I assume all is well with the BP.:haha:

I have given up the low sodium diet, bc it seems to make no difference in the BP reading; I guess had I had issues before the BFP, it would be a different story.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm still alive, so I assume all is well with the BP.:haha:
> 
> I have given up the low sodium diet, bc it seems to make no difference in the BP reading; I guess had I had issues before the BFP, it would be a different story.

Am sure thats a big relief ,now u can eat burgers and cake :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:

I only dtd cd 13,15 and 16 so it's all or nothing now if I have fucked it up it's too late I will just wait on af but ihad a positive opkon cd15 ,maybe it's the soy ,I really don't know ,let's just wait and see .............:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

I don't think you have fucked up, you dtd CD 13, 15 + 16 so whether you ovulated on CD 15 or 17 you would have had enough :spermy: hanging around :thumbup:. your chart still looks good so keep your chin up sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Oh forgot to say i would put the coverline where you have :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:

WTF happened? I missed that bit - is that where it moved it to cd22? :wacko::haha:



Jax41 said:


> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:

Yeah we need to see BD's as proof :haha:

Well now that you have adjusted all your temps it does look a bit more like cd15 but even if it was cd17 you are perfectly well covered for that with a BD on cd 16 :thumbup: As it is I don't really have a phucking clue :wacko::haha::haha:

B, LOL at the 30 miles radius but it does kind of feel like that, like I will be just borrowing them :blush::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> I don't think you have fucked up, you dtd CD 13, 15 + 16 so whether you ovulated on CD 15 or 17 you would have had enough :spermy: hanging around :thumbup:. your chart still looks good so keep your chin up sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks gorgeous ,wot would I do without you :kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

BF :Honey once they are yours they are yours you can move to Alaska if you want! You can even die their hair red and call them your ginger babies if you want. Most importantly you just have to take care of them and love them


Despi I wouldn't worry sweety your covered


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:
> 
> WTF happened? I missed that bit - is that where it moved it to cd22? :wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need to see BD's as proof :haha:
> 
> Well now that you have adjusted all your temps it does look a bit more like cd15 but even if it was cd17 you are perfectly well covered for that with a BD on cd 16 :thumbup: As it is I don't really have a phucking clue :wacko::haha::haha:
> 
> B, LOL at the 30 miles radius but it does kind of feel like that, like I will be just borrowing them :blush::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Proof of BDing :haha::haha: They boink like rabbits:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:
> 
> WTF happened? I missed that bit - is that where it moved it to cd22? :wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need to see BD's as proof :haha:
> 
> Well now that you have adjusted all your temps it does look a bit more like cd15 but even if it was cd17 you are perfectly well covered for that with a BD on cd 16 :thumbup: As it is I don't really have a phucking clue :wacko::haha::haha:
> 
> B, LOL at the 30 miles radius but it does kind of feel like that, like I will be just borrowing them :blush::haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha:Love you m ,u make me laugh ,I don't know wot happened I tried to take off the override and it all got phucked up :growlmad:Am ok but :thumbup:Thank god I have you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> BF :Honey once they are yours they are yours you can move to Alaska if you want! You can even die their hair red and call them your ginger babies if you want. Most importantly you just have to take care of them and love them
> 
> 
> Despi I wouldn't worry sweety your covered

Thanks babes ,you ok today ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:
> 
> WTF happened? I missed that bit - is that where it moved it to cd22? :wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need to see BD's as proof :haha:
> 
> Well now that you have adjusted all your temps it does look a bit more like cd15 but even if it was cd17 you are perfectly well covered for that with a BD on cd 16 :thumbup: As it is I don't really have a phucking clue :wacko::haha::haha:
> 
> B, LOL at the 30 miles radius but it does kind of feel like that, like I will be just borrowing them :blush::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of BDing :haha::haha: They boink like rabbits:haha::haha:Click to expand...

Garnet would you believe this month we only dtd 3 times during my fertile time :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Sure Despi I'm fine ...I actually feel a lot better I just don't like the limbo or extra hormones I'm not used to them

Now I just need AF to start


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> BF :Honey once they are yours they are yours you can move to Alaska if you want! You can even die their hair red and call them your ginger babies if you want. Most importantly you just have to take care of them and love them

:haha::haha:
:yipee: yay I can have ginger babies too :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> BF :Honey once they are yours they are yours you can move to Alaska if you want! You can even die their hair red and call them your ginger babies if you want. Most importantly you just have to take care of them and love them
> 
> :haha::haha:
> :yipee: yay I can have ginger babies too :happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

Ginger babies are the best :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Sure Despi I'm fine ...I actually feel a lot better I just don't like the limbo or extra hormones I'm not used to them
> 
> Now I just need AF to start

I know it sucks :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oddly enough I was a red head when I was born and my dad always called me his ginger baby


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oddly enough I was a red head when I was born and my dad always called me his ginger baby

Awww :cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok I took the override of and now look wot happened :dohh:
> 
> WTF happened? I missed that bit - is that where it moved it to cd22? :wacko::haha:
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, how come you never put your BD's on your chart? I'm talking BD's here not BJ's okay :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah we need to see BD's as proof :haha:
> 
> Well now that you have adjusted all your temps it does look a bit more like cd15 but even if it was cd17 you are perfectly well covered for that with a BD on cd 16 :thumbup: As it is I don't really have a phucking clue :wacko::haha::haha:
> 
> B, LOL at the 30 miles radius but it does kind of feel like that, like I will be just borrowing them :blush::haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Proof of BDing :haha::haha: They boink like rabbits:haha::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Garnet would you believe this month we only dtd 3 times during my fertile time :wacko::hugs:Click to expand...

Wow what is wrong with u:haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

I love ginger babies. I was in complete shock when we got one. Have no ideal where it came from.


----------



## Milty

That was my parents too but I eventually turned blonde ...which was just as weird for them


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> That was my parents too but I eventually turned blonde ...which was just as weird for them

Same here Milty my other kids are blonde and wen my d.s was born I said you have gave me the wrong baby :haha:


----------



## Milty

Hehe both my parents and all my grandparents have black hair ...so my mom got a few looks before my baby sister was born who is a copy of me except dark:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Hehe both my parents and all my grandparents have black hair ...so my mom got a few looks before my baby sister was born who is a copy of me except dark:haha:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi Despie

I'm good, heading back home as we speak (on the plane now)

Sorry I have been not posting much, its a pain to do so via cell, but hopefully tomorrow I can write more. I may be sporadic for a bit again until we settle in the new house (yes we are signing this week!!!) But I try to come and read when I can. I still think of all of you and pray for BFPs all around.

Hugs to all!


----------



## Milty

I hope you have a nice flight back!!


----------



## crystal443

Milty said:


> Hehe both my parents and all my grandparents have black hair ...so my mom got a few looks before my baby sister was born who is a copy of me except dark:haha:

HAHA sounds like my family...my mothers side are all dark and have dark complexions..there's native canadian in them but my dad's family is Norwegian so mostly blonde. Every generation on my mothers side has black hair, dark skin and the native looks with the dark eyes and native nose etc. I am the only blonde and if you can believe I had auntie's that still do not like me because I'm blonde :shrug: my brother has the black hair etc. I'm the opposite of the black sheep of the family:haha::haha: but my dad's side kicked in more I guess and I look like them and have they're colouring:shrug: thankfully my DS is a blondie and DD has reddish hair like her dad...I did not want them to have dark hair just to spite the mean old bags in my family..funny how genetics work and also how it affects the attitudes in families when one child is different:shrug:


----------



## Milty

OMG Crystal you could have just wrote my story except it was my mom that was Dutch/Scott...and native Anerican not Canidian


----------



## LLbean

Back home :) will get on computer tomorrow


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Back home :) will get on computer tomorrow

:happydance::happydance:Glad u arrived safely ,am sure u are exhausted :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,it's weigh in today ,am shitting myself :haha:But will be so relieved wen it's over and I get to do week two :thumbup:Don't know why but it doesn't seem to be as stressful the second week I suppose because the pressure is off you to lose loads at the first weigh in .Also have my sons results today and I hope I can hold it all together ,and not make a fool of myself ,headache today ,temp drop blah blah blah getting really fed up with TTc .how much longer am I meant to keep going ,just getting angry now ,grrrr ......................:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, don't forget to tell us how you got on at SW :thumbup: and hope all goes well with DS's results :kiss:

CD2 for me and I'm rocking :happydance::happydance: HATE CD1 thank God that's over for another cycle :yipee::yipee:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- sorry for the temp drop :hugs::hugs: Good luck at SW. :hugs:
Good luck at DS results of course you can hold it together let us know how you get on :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else, I'm off to Asda to get some yummy bbq food

See you all later

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Despie- hope your DS results come back well, you'll be fine with weigh in I'm sure :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hi everyone. 
Despie good luck for sw. Sure you will have lost. My sister has done lots of diets and she always rated sw as the best. Hope ds results go well too. 

Milty - you say soy has affected your cycle? I don't know much about soy at all. How does it work?

Bf - come back over here for some nice heat lol. Humidity isn't quite at full force yet... I know very little about adoption, but I would gave thought that once you have that parental responsibility that you can go wherever you please with them. 

Back to work for me today. Still it's only a two day week this week. Can probably cope with that :). Not ov yet, but had line on opk yesterday and lots of cm today so I reckon tomorrow. Have to drag dh to bed early tonight so he doesn't fall asleep. Hopefully he won't give me the eye roll like he did last month around ov time whenever I made a move!


----------



## Milty

To be honest I'm beginning to wonder if it was the Soy or not


I took very low dose of 50mg for 3 days so I don't know:shrug:

But for me my emotions have been very high, my symptoms have been amplified and a super long LP:nope:


----------



## Dylis

:wave: it's another sunny day and I've got 2 days off to sit in garden..was trying to sort garden out but DD sitting on new plants and dog digging random holes:shrug:

Despie hope SW and weigh in ok and you've now got something nice to eat

Milty not sure on soy either did the Low dose too and increased my ovulation pain and nausea, which was not good.. but I'll probably do it again


----------



## Milty

Yeah for sunny days!!! 

I think I might try it again since I know what to expect this time because it def did something for me


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I really think your body might still be sorting out the thyroid issue and regulating your hormonal balance.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well earlier I tried to mark down EWCM on FF which is normal for me right before AF ...most of the time when I do this I just get dotted crosshairs but this time it moved my O to CD 16 


Now I'm wondering if it could be right


----------



## dachsundmom

CD16 looks better to me, but I'd trust your physical signs as well.


----------



## Desperado167

I lost 5 and a 1/2 pound :happydance::happydance::happydance:Then got a scrummy cheese and mushroom toastie and had a 60 minute power walk at the beach ,am feeling fantastic and the weather is amazing ,got an hour to go till the interview at the clinic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> I lost 5 and a 1/2 pound :happydance::happydance::happydance:Then got a scrummy cheese and mushroom toastie and had a 60 minute power walk at the beach ,am feeling fantastic and the weather is amazing ,got an hour to go till the interview at the clinic ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yippee, maybe you'll have good news all week.:flower:


----------



## Jax41

Nice one T :thumbup: wish I could lose that much in a week, I'm envious! :blush: Good luck with the results :kiss:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, excellent work on the weightloss. See you can do this! Keep up the good work :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance:Excellent weightless despie:happydance: a cheese and mushroom toastie sounds fab


----------



## Butterfly67

Awesome weight loss T :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Milty, yes cd16 looks possible. I am doing the soy again this month but days 3-7 :thumbup:

dippycat, well just today I am happy with the UK weather but I'm sure that won't last long :haha:

LL, yay for getting the house, how exciting :happydance::happydance:

:hi: everyone else

Did a car boot this morning then sat in the sun, going to do another one tomorrow then have to pick mum up from the hospital in the afternoon so may not be able to get on much for the next 2 weeks while I am staying at her house :dohh::cry::wacko:


----------



## Milty

What's a car boot?

Yeah Despi:happydance:

AFM my EWCM started early and vet heavy then dried up and came back much lighter sooo I don't know ...I will think about CD 16:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

I love my little son with all my heart :cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Awesome weight loss T :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Milty, yes cd16 looks possible. I am doing the soy again this month but days 3-7 :thumbup:
> 
> dippycat, well just today I am happy with the UK weather but I'm sure that won't last long :haha:
> 
> LL, yay for getting the house, how exciting :happydance::happydance:
> 
> :hi: everyone else
> 
> Did a car boot this morning then sat in the sun, going to do another one tomorrow then have to pick mum up from the hospital in the afternoon so may not be able to get on much for the next 2 weeks while I am staying at her house :dohh::cry::wacko:

Good luck with the boot sales ,and good luck with your mom :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> My brilliant little son has just been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome .i am ok thou as now i have the answers i can get all the info i need to help him and us understand him .it doesn't make a difference to us as a family ,I love him even more ,have enrolled the whole family in some workshop sessions :thumbup:I love my little son with all my heart :cloud9::hugs::hugs:

:hugs::hugs: I think it's a great idea to take advantage of the workshops


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My brilliant little son has just been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome .i am ok thou as now i have the answers i can get all the info i need to help him and us understand him .it doesn't make a difference to us as a family ,I love him even more ,have enrolled the whole family in some workshop sessions :thumbup:I love my little son with all my heart :cloud9::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: I think it's a great idea to take advantage of the workshopsClick to expand...

Thanks Milty ,I think they will help us all ,:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, god bless your little son :cloud9::awww: like you say it doesn't change how much you love him but a diagnosis is good for sure :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty, a car boot is where you load the back of your car up with as much [email protected] as you can find in your house and sell it off really cheap to anyone who will take it off your hands :haha: This is the one I did today (Mark's Tey) - it is a massive one that happens every week. I made all of £55 but it's better than nothing! https://www.thebootgroup.com/our-sites.html


----------



## sukisam

Despie-Well done on the fab weight loss skinny!! I'm glad you got some answers about DS and the support group should help you all as a family. As you say now you can have all the information and support to help and understand him. I'm so glad you have not fallen apart like you worried you would- we told you you're stronger than you think :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- yeah FF could be right CD 16 could've been O day I think dmon may have a point your thyroid and hormones could be balancing out :hugs::hugs:

BF-Oh I love a car boot sale it's such a laugh- did you have crazy people wanting everything for 2p?! Hope you get on okay at your Mums and i hope you manage to sneak off for BD :haha::hugs:

LL-congrats on the house I'm really pleased for you :hugs::hugs:

Dylis- i agree the cheese and mushroom toastie sounds yummy!! Hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Dmon, Indigo, Sus, Viking, Garnet, Rashaa, Jax, Dippycat, and any other ladies I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

I'm proud of you Despi because so many people will pretend nothing is wrong until their kids get older when the could had made things much easier if they addressed it sooner.

Your a great mom:hugs:


----------



## Milty

BF that looks very cool


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks for your comments ladies Am only just doing wot any mom would do ,:hugs:suki hiws things with you ,any news ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> My brilliant little son has just been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome .its ok thou as now i have the answers i can get all the info i need to help him and us understand him .it doesn't make a difference to us as a family ,I love him even more ,have enrolled the whole family in some workshop sessions :thumbup:I love my little son with all my heart :cloud9::hugs::hugs:

My nephew has Aspergers and he is one of my favorite people in this world. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> My brilliant little son has just been diagnosed with aspergers syndrome .its ok thou as now i have the answers i can get all the info i need to help him and us understand him .it doesn't make a difference to us as a family ,I love him even more ,have enrolled the whole family in some workshop sessions :thumbup:I love my little son with all my heart :cloud9::hugs::hugs:
> 
> My nephew has Aspergers and he is one of my favorite people in this world. :hugs:Click to expand...

Aww,Thanks indigo ,and believe me if u met my son I bet you would love him too :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, great news on the weight loss and good job at being proactive for your DS!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Milty

AF has finally arrived :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well looking at my temp drop I think I can say I am out this month and the witch is on her way :growlmad:Just imagine how much weight I would have actually lost then without af lurking :growlmad:Really sore head and back and I have my gorgeous neice all day plus the girls sports day plus it's my sisters birthday and I need to deliver her present then I have the speech therapist at four .Am pondering keeping my ds off school today as I just need to have him near me ATM ,I had to sleep in his bed with him last night :wacko:I know I am nuts but it's hard to describe .he doesn't even know yet and they have advised us to wait to tell him but I feel like I should but don't know how to explain to him so will give myself a while to absorb it and then I might or might not tell him .hes a very clever boy and is already asking questions.right I best go get showered before the madness begins :haha::haha:Have a wonderful day ladies ,Milty sorry for af ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm glad that you were able to get a diagnosis for your DS and I really hope that they are able to help him get the services that he may need. I also hope that the counseling will help your family learn anything you may need to in addition to loving him like I know you do. :hugs: You make him sound like a sweet and wonderful little boy. I just love his ginger hair. I showed my mom pictures of your kids. She loves ginger kids :). She LOVES your DD's hair. It's so beautiful. 
Milty, I'm sorry about AF, but at least you are out of limbo now. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
AS is on the high end of the autism chart and many children can function well as adults as long as they have good therapy. I know one child and she is smart as can be but is not good with fitting in with her peers. My neighbor son has it too. It will be fine. My little girl is totally disabled but is the most loving little child.. It will be okay...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Despie,
> AS is on the high end of the autism chart and many children can function well as adults as long as they have good therapy. I know one child and she is smart as can be but is not good with fitting in with her peers. My neighbor son has it too. It will be fine. My little girl is totally disabled but is the most loving little child.. It will be okay...

Thanks g ,I love you ladies ,you akways understand wen no one else does :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I'm glad that you were able to get a diagnosis for your DS and I really hope that they are able to help him get the services that he may need. I also hope that the counseling will help your family learn anything you may need to in addition to loving him like I know you do. :hugs: You make him sound like a sweet and wonderful little boy. I just love his ginger hair. I showed my mom pictures of your kids. She loves ginger kids :). She LOVES your DD's hair. It's so beautiful.
> Milty, I'm sorry about AF, but at least you are out of limbo now. :hugs:

Aw bless your mom ,:cry:he is wonderful and sweet and caring Viking he really is ?i could sit down and cry and think o lord why him he already has a lot of learning issues but I feel blessed and I won't cry just hold him tighter and thank the lord that he sent him to me ,I adore my babies :cloud9::cloud9::hugs:How are you doing ,16 weeks yippee :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!:hugs:

Milty...:happydance::happydance:

T, DD's BF is on the Autism spectrum; it's one of these things, you'd probably not notice it, until you were observing him in a social type setting; there are just a few normal social cues/boundaries that he doesn't see.

However, he is an honor student, in the band, works as a lifeguard, and will be going to uni as an engineering major. :thumbup: I would say the most prominant feature of his personality, is that he feels emotions a little more deeply than others might.


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs: I know you love all your babies but I also know how special DS is to you :hugs: getting a diagnosis and being 'labelled' is always hard but it won't change him and how he is in any way, he'll still be your lovely boy, and you won't be any different with him either.

Well done for getting the support and at school they will support him and you as a family too, there is absolutely loads given here for kids at any stage on the spectrum.

Big hugs, you're a lovely mummy, you're blessed with your babies as they are to have you.

xXx


----------



## Jax41

Bollox for the temp drop too :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

If you keep him home won't he wonder what is wrong with him?


----------



## Jax41

Milty :thumbup: for once I'm glad that damn witch found you :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Me to Jax


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T :hugs: I know you love all your babies but I also know how special DS is to you :hugs: getting a diagnosis and being 'labelled' is always hard but it won't change him and how he is in any way, he'll still be your lovely boy, and you won't be any different with him either.
> 
> Well done for getting the support and at school they will support him and you as a family too, there is absolutely loads given here for kids at any stage on the spectrum.
> 
> Big hugs, you're a lovely mummy, you're blessed with your babies as they are to have you.
> 
> xXx

Aw jax you bugger :cry::cry::cry:Am crying and I said I wouldn't But happy tears .thank you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls!:hugs:
> 
> Milty...:happydance::happydance:
> 
> T, DD's BF is on the Autism spectrum; it's one of these things, you'd probably not notice it, until you were observing him in a social type setting; there are just a few normal social cues/boundaries that he doesn't see.
> 
> However, he is an honor student, in the band, works as a lifeguard, and will be going to uni as an engineering major. :thumbup: I would say the most prominant feature of his personality, is that he feels emotions a little more deeply than others might.

That's really good to know b ,honestly wot would I do without you all ,:hugs:Happy v day :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I should add, that hopefully bu next Tuesday, this kid will no longer be DD's BF, but that has nothing to do with the Autism; I just don't like him.:nope::haha:

Next Tuesday is the last day of school and she wanted to keep the peace until then...I really hope she doesn't change her mind, bc I don't want to get too involved with this, but I've had enough.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> If you keep him home won't he wonder what is wrong with him?

I just told them we had a bad night which was true :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie, sorry I have not said anything about your amazing son. I look at it this way, he is different and that is what makes him so special! He will grow up to be a wonderful loving man because he is your son.

:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I should add, that hopefully bu next Tuesday, this kid will no longer be DD's BF, but that has nothing to do with the Autism; I just don't like him.:nope::haha:
> 
> Next Tuesday is the last day of school and she wanted to keep the peace until then...I really hope she doesn't change her mind, bc I don't want to get too involved with this, but I've had enough.

It's always sad wen they break up with their boyfriends /girlfriends but sometimes it's for the best ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

B, is the kid really that bad???? :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie, sorry I have not said anything about your amazing son. I look at it this way, he is different and that is what makes him so special! He will grow up to be a wonderful loving man because he is your son.
> 
> :hugs:

Aw you don't need to apologise and thank you sweetheart ,I feel so much better now ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> B, is the kid really that bad???? :shrug:

Bad? Probably not the right word. But, S and I went out to dinner last week and she started telling me about how he criticizes her a lot, for things like not cleaning her plate when she eats, being a picky eater, being too emotional, and not knowing what she exactly wants to do with the rest of her life. She says he's not mean, but he's demanding. She also said that she spends a lot of time trying to boost his self-esteem and she feels pushed aside.

He is nothing but polite and friendly when he's with N and myself, but the behavoir is enough that S sees an issue. BC she recognized this on her own, I agreed not to get involved and let her handle it on the last day of school. For now, I'm staying in the background and just supporting her, but if it goes much longer, N and I will get involved.


----------



## Jax41

Aha, yes I get you completely..... S seems a really 'together' girl to recognise all this at such a young age, all credit to you :thumbup: I don't get the low self esteem when it sounds like putting her down makes him feel good :shrug: I hope he doesn't make her feel guilty for ending it 'cos he wouldn't want to mess with you :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

N and I made it very clear ti S, that we would let her handle this, but if we didn't like how it was heading, we would be on that kid's doorstep in a matter of minutes.:haha:

Self-esteem has been my biggest thing with S, everything else she can learn from a book or the internet, but a good sense of self is priceless and I get very worked up when I feel it's being threatened.:wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Totally with you on that one B :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, is the kid really that bad???? :shrug:
> 
> Bad? Probably not the right word. But, S and I went out to dinner last week and she started telling me about how he criticizes her a lot, for things like not cleaning her plate when she eats, being a picky eater, being too emotional, and not knowing what she exactly wants to do with the rest of her life. She says he's not mean, but he's demanding. She also said that she spends a lot of time trying to boost his self-esteem and she feels pushed aside.
> 
> He is nothing but polite and friendly when he's with N and myself, but the behavoir is enough that S sees an issue. BC she recognized this on her own, I agreed not to get involved and let her handle it on the last day of school. For now, I'm staying in the background and just supporting her, but if it goes much longer, N and I will get involved.Click to expand...

Wow that sounds like my dad?? he is an engineer and is socially awkward. he wasn't as a teen though he was student body president, prom king,captain of football team etc. He is very critical though.:growlmad:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> N and I made it very clear ti S, that we would let her handle this, but if we didn't like how it was heading, we would be on that kid's doorstep in a matter of minutes.:haha:
> 
> Self-esteem has been my biggest thing with S, everything else she can learn from a book or the internet, but a good sense of self is priceless and I get very worked up when I feel it's being threatened.:wacko:

Your daughter seems wiser than her years anyway.:thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Wow it sounds like we have some amazing kids between us :thumbup::hugs:

Well I'm 3dpo at the moment and FF gave me crosshairs today so I'm officially in the 2ww- let the madness begin :haha:

Milty- sorry she got you but I'm glad you can move forward now :hugs::hugs:

Despie-I hope you've had a nice day with DS, it sounds like youre absorbing the news really well. Sorry for the temp drop sweetie :hugs::hugs:

Jax- Apologies if i've missed it but have you had OHs result yet? I'm keeping everything crossed they're okay :hugs::hugs:

Hi to LL, BF, Dmon, Garnet, Viking, Sus, Indigo, Crystal and any other lovely ladies I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies,
Baby did not make it no heartbeat. UTI bacteria could of done the job. It was nice talking to everyone but leaving the forums. But will check in occasionally to see how everyone is


----------



## Dylis

:hugs:Garnet I'm so sorry:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well ladies,
> Baby did not make it no heartbeat. UTI bacteria could of done the job. It was nice talking to everyone but leaving the forums. But will check in occasionally to see how everyone is

I just wrote on your journal ,:cry::cry:I just can't believe it ,am so sad for you I wish with all my heart that things could have been different for you and your hubby .sometimes life is so unfair ,I wish we could be with you to comfort you and share your grief but know garnet that I will pray for you every day that you find peace .we have got to know you so much and I will miss you desperately ,I just can't stop crying ,you are a lovely special lady ,all my love t :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:


I am so sorry.:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

No! :nope: 

So very sorry. :cry::cry::cry:


----------



## dippycat

Garnet. Just read your sad news. Sending you a big hug.


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I need to take a few days out due to garnets news,god bless everyone :hugs:garnet if u are lurking I love you loads :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet I'm so sorry :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

T :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Garnet I'm so so sorry for your loss, like everyone else I'm devastated for you. Sitting at my desk in tears. Thinking of you both over the next days and weeks. Please know we are all here anytime you feel you want to come back. I hope you have some special people around you both at the moment. Sending you lots of love::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Despie-thinking of you too hun, it does hit hard when one of us has such a devastating loss :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending love to everyone else:hugs::hugs: :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## peacebaby

I don't post here often but wanted to say Garnet I am so deeply sorry for you and your family. I feel terribly sad with you. I pray that you are given strength and find yourself surrounded by supportive, caring people. All of our hearts are with you.


----------



## Jax41

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs: and :hugs: I have written on your journal too...

T, same for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Suki, good luck this cycle hun :thumbup: Nope you didn't miss it, still nothing from the Dr's :growlmad: have just sent DH a txt saying did you ring them and if you didn't please would you, or else! :trouble:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet, I've said it everywhere already but I will say it again....I'm so sorry to hear about this....So many things we have to be concerned about as it is and now one more for the list...sigh.... I swear I never thought this would be the outcome.

So so sorry to hear. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Has anyone heard from garnet ?i just can't stop thinking about her ,have pm her in fb ,,:nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I messaged her on FB. Got an answer yesterday but she says she just need time off from anything baby related...I completely understand.


----------



## Butterfly67

:nope: I think she is probably taking time out :cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry ladies ,,been a hard few days ,had my son at the hospital last night he has been having a lot of backache and he couldn't walk too well ,had blood tests and waiting for a scan hope u are all ok ,thinking of everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I messaged her on FB. Got an answer yesterday but she says she just need time off from anything baby related...I completely understand.

Thanks liz ,hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :nope: I think she is probably taking time out :cry::hugs::hugs:

I guess so ,it's so sad :nope:How are you coping with your mom?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

sorry about your son too Despie. Hope he feels better now


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Sorry ladies ,,been a hard few days ,had my son at the hospital last night he has been having a lot of backache and he couldn't walk too well ,had blood tests and waiting for a scan hope u are all ok ,thinking of everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Aw poor DS I hope he is OK and they can find whatever is causing the pain :hugs::hugs::hugs:



Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :nope: I think she is probably taking time out :cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I guess so ,it's so sad :nope:How are you coping with your mom?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well I got a text about an hour before I was going to pick her up saying her heart was thumping so I just spoke to her and doc wants to keep her in for a couple more days :nope:. I'm sure she will be fine though - better she be there than me panicking what to do at home :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Sorry ladies ,,been a hard few days ,had my son at the hospital last night he has been having a lot of backache and he couldn't walk too well ,had blood tests and waiting for a scan hope u are all ok ,thinking of everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Aw poor DS I hope he is OK and they can find whatever is causing the pain :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :nope: I think she is probably taking time out :cry::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I guess so ,it's so sad :nope:How are you coping with your mom?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Well I got a text about an hour before I was going to pick her up saying her heart was thumping so I just spoke to her and doc wants to keep her in for a couple more days :nope:. I'm sure she will be fine though - better she be there than me panicking what to do at home :hugs:Click to expand...

O god :nope:But yea she's best at the hospital ,hope u get good news soon :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, babe what a week you're having :hugs::hugs:and for little DS too....

I can't stop thinking about Garnet either :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, babe what a week you're having :hugs::hugs:and for little DS too....
> 
> I can't stop thinking about Garnet either :nope:[/ ,he's too much energy and he's too cheeky to be ill ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: garnet ,thinking of you loads ,xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Oh Despie- what a day you're having you poor thing. I hope DS feels better soon and the x-ray gives you some answers, I'm keeping everything crossed there is a simple explanation. I hope your OH is giving you lots of cuddles, sending you love and virtual hug :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF- sorry your MUm is still unwell, I hope they sort her out at the weekend ready to come home Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thinking of Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending all you lovely ladies lots of love

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh Despie- what a day you're having you poor thing. I hope DS feels better soon and the x-ray gives you some answers, I'm keeping everything crossed there is a simple explanation. I hope your OH is giving you lots of cuddles, sending you love and virtual hug :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- sorry your MUm is still unwell, I hope they sort her out at the weekend ready to come home Monday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thinking of Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sending all you lovely ladies lots of love
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks suki ,I really don't know how you do your job but I really admire you for it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies!

I am just catching up on my reading and just found out about garnet... I am so sad! :nope::cry::cry::cry: I have to go post in her journal. I just wish these things wouldn't have to happen to good people... just doesn't seem fair! :cry::cry::cry:

despie, so sorry for all the hard things you have been going through lately. Your son is absolutely precious and you are such a great mom, I hope when I become a mom I can be like you. You have such a great heart and you share it with your family and all around you. We love you lots! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Im gonna take a few days off for holiday

Love you guys:hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hope all goes well with the scan on Monday Despie. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Im gonna take a few days off for holiday
> 
> Love you guys:hugs:

We will miss you Milty ,take care :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hope all goes well with the scan on Monday Despie. Fingers crossed it is nothing serious.

Thanks dippy ,its gotta be ok ,am sure of it ,:hugs::hugs:How are you?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, dippy, milty :hi:

Milty have a nice break :hugs:

T how are you feeling today? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies!
> 
> I am just catching up on my reading and just found out about garnet... I am so sad! :nope::cry::cry::cry: I have to go post in her journal. I just wish these things wouldn't have to happen to good people... just doesn't seem fair! :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> despie, so sorry for all the hard things you have been going through lately. Your son is absolutely precious and you are such a great mom, I hope when I become a mom I can be like you. You have such a great heart and you share it with your family and all around you. We love you lots! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi wanna ,so nice to see u back ,I miss you lovely ,and thank you so much ,:hugs::hugs:I feel today that all is goona be fine ,my hubby isnt even entertaining the thought of anything so am gonna take a leaf out of his book and worry if and wen :thumbup:has af arrived yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T, dippy, milty :hi:
> 
> Milty have a nice break :hugs:
> 
> T how are you feeling today? :flower:

Morning bf ,I slept all night so did my ds :happydance::happydance:,we are both loaded with a cold and cough and sore throat but he's no backache :thumbup:We are heading to the beach today and I bought all our picnic food last night and have the kids swimsuits and shorts ready .so happy my hubby is off and we all get a relaxing day together .my son has no clue about wot the tests or scan or anything are for and that's the way it will stay ,he's presently stuffing his face with a rather large bowl of coco pops and grapes :wacko:Yuk ,we have been hit with so much sadness lately ladies I think it's time a few of us got some sticky beans ,love love u all ,any news on your mom ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,it's such a beautiful glorious day so we are gonna spend it at the beach ,and most likely a barbecue wen we get hone with a nice cold glass of pear cider :thumbup:No sign of af yet and I prob should test but can't be assed as my temps down .happy Saturday everyone hope u all have. Wonderful day :hugs::hugs::hugs:I spoke to garnet and she feels a bit better and will possibly come back and do a general journal wen she's up to it :thumbup:We all love you ganet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Big love to Garnet:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning Despie- glad DS doesn't have back pain. Your day sounds lovely especially the pear cider:thumbup::haha: I saw AF hasn't come for you yet I really hope she stays away but as you say your temp is low:hugs::hugs:

Well I've got a lovely day today, already taken Baxter for a long walk. Hubby's at the gym then I'm at Zumba then we have our family round for a BBQ. I get a chance to show of my new garden furniture! I gave up meat this week so this will be my first vege BBQ in a few years, I was vege from 9 years till I was pregnant the first time at 27 and then I ate so many herds of cow I felt I couldn't go back to being a vege :blush::haha:

BF- hope your mum is feeling better today :hugs:

On my phone so will keep it short

Have a lovely Saturday ladies & enjoy the sun

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning suki ,hope the barbecue goes well ,are you hyper today ,?a walk already then zumba :wacko::haha:My 13 year old is also a veggie and it drives me nuts ESP wen her blood is low but she hasn't ate meat or chicken since she was ten she's very determined most of the time but wen I get the pan out and makes crispy bacon sarnies she drools :haha::thumbup:Have a wonderful day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hi
I am good thanks Despie. Had a busy day so far. DD does musical theatre and they have their end of year production next week so today is a 7 hour rehearsal. So took her down there. Then cooked some veggie chilli for our staff lunch on Thursday. I've been veggie since I was 16. Only occasionally struggle with bacon thank goodness!
Could have throttled DD yesterday and today. It's DH's birthday on Sunday and he 'doesn't want anything' so I have to come up with surprises and hope he likes them. Sneaked away yesterday to get new undies and DD decided to tell him I had gone to M&S to look for work tops - she is such a bad liar some wasn't convinced! Then today I abandoned them so she could grab some lunch at the mall before the rehearsal and dashed off to get him a man-spa voucher for a treat. Only been gone 2 mins before got text to say they were on their way up (and past the spa). Had to dash and then apologise to the lady behind the counter when I had to keep checking and hiding behind the counter when they walked past! DD saw me, but hopefully DH didn't as he was a bit behind her! He always jokes with her about liking short blondes with big boobs so she thinks I should actually have a boob job as his birthday present seeing as I already have the short and blonde bit cracked!

Despie -how old is your DS? At least you will know soon and get on with anything that needs doing (still hoping its nothing though). Definitely need some good news on here. 

Still thinking about poor Garnet and her family :(. Still sending virtual hugs too. 

3DPO for me today :). 2WW :(


----------



## LLbean

Morning everyone!

We start the moving today so I apologize in advance for lack of comments coming your way. Won't have internet in the new house until Tuesday so cell phone access only.

dippycat your husband must be such a fun person (a fellow Gemini after all hahaha, and his birthday is tomorrow.. only a day after me!)

Love to you all!


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like you all have busy days lined up :happydance::happydance:

T a day at the beach sounds great. This is the kind of day I think it would be lovely to have a LO to take to the beach :cloud9:

Suki, sounds like you have a busy day planned too :thumbup:

Dippy for once I think we have better weather than you lol :haha:

I just sat and sunbathed in the garden for 2 hours :happydance::happydance: I love the sun and really miss it! It just makes me feel so much happier :dance:

LL Happy Birthday :cake: :happydance::happydance:

Big :hug: to Garnet


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hi
> I am good thanks Despie. Had a busy day so far. DD does musical theatre and they have their end of year production next week so today is a 7 hour rehearsal. So took her down there. Then cooked some veggie chilli for our staff lunch on Thursday. I've been veggie since I was 16. Only occasionally struggle with bacon thank goodness!
> Could have throttled DD yesterday and today. It's DH's birthday on Sunday and he 'doesn't want anything' so I have to come up with surprises and hope he likes them. Sneaked away yesterday to get new undies and DD decided to tell him I had gone to M&S to look for work tops - she is such a bad liar some wasn't convinced! Then today I abandoned them so she could grab some lunch at the mall before the rehearsal and dashed off to get him a man-spa voucher for a treat. Only been gone 2 mins before got text to say they were on their way up (and past the spa). Had to dash and then apologise to the lady behind the counter when I had to keep checking and hiding behind the counter when they walked past! DD saw me, but hopefully DH didn't as he was a bit behind her! He always jokes with her about liking short blondes with big boobs so she thinks I should actually have a boob job as his birthday present seeing as I already have the short and blonde bit cracked!
> 
> Despie -how old is your DS? At least you will know soon and get on with anything that needs doing (still hoping its nothing though). Definitely need some good news on here.
> 
> Still thinking about poor Garnet and her family :(. Still sending virtual hugs too.
> 
> 3DPO for me today :). 2WW :(

Love you trying to hide on your hubby as u get him a pressie :haha:My ds is 11 ,he's pretty small for his age but is so cute am posting sod pics from the beach and u can have a look :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> We start the moving today so I apologize in advance for lack of comments coming your way. Won't have internet in the new house until Tuesday so cell phone access only.
> 
> dippycat your husband must be such a fun person (a fellow Gemini after all hahaha, and his birthday is tomorrow.. only a day after me!)
> 
> Love to you all!

So is it your birthday today ,happy Birthday gorgeous :cake::cake::cake::hug::hug::hug::wine::wine::wine::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Sounds like you all have busy days lined up :happydance::happydance:
> 
> T a day at the beach sounds great. This is the kind of day I think it would be lovely to have a LO to take to the beach :cloud9:
> 
> Suki, sounds like you have a busy day planned too :thumbup:
> 
> Dippy for once I think we have better weather than you lol :haha:
> 
> I just sat and sunbathed in the garden for 2 hours :happydance::happydance: I love the sun and really miss it! It just makes me feel so much happier :dance:
> 
> LL Happy Birthday :cake: :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Big :hug: to Garnet

Yea for the sunbathing :happydance:I got four hours on the beach while kids played. We also had our barbecue on the beach ,yummy burgers hotdogs chicken and salad with some pear cider to wash it all down :) beach was packed :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies!

Happy birthday LL :hugs:

I've got some photos of Baxter to cheer us up 

Here's hubby & Baxter 

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/11bc1561.jpg


----------



## sukisam

Me & Baxter having a cuddle

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/3f1dca80.jpg


----------



## sukisam

Baxter having his first ice cream

Hope you all had a great day

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/c6f853af.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Aw suki I love little Baxter :cloud9:and your hubby is fit and u look gorgeous :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Thank you very much Despie I think hubby is very FIT:haha:

I'm glad you had a nice day at the beach. Any sign of AF?

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thank you very much Despie I think hubby is very FIT:haha:
> 
> I'm glad you had a nice day at the beach. Any sign of AF?
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

None at all :shrug:Think a bit of sexy time tonight will maybe help ,funny how my hubby gets very randy during the warm weather ,he can't keep his hands off my boobs today :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet ,how are you my love ? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Ha ha why do men get so frisky in the sun?! Not that I'm complaining:haha::haha:

Have fun with OH hope AF stays away & if she comes I hope it's not too awful :hugs::hugs:

Night night ladies be back in the morning

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Ha ha why do men get so frisky in the sun?! Not that I'm complaining:haha::haha:
> 
> Have fun with OH hope AF stays away & if she comes I hope it's not too awful :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Night night ladies be back in the morning
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks for the pics :kiss:


----------



## wana b a mom

Baxter is so cute!!!

I am so glad you all are enjoying the weather. Lots of hugs for all the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:

oh despie, you asked about af.. nothing yet... just waiting.... it should be here some time next week!

:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pics suki :thumbup:

Sounds like you had a great day T :thumbup:

Well I have burnt my back and got a heat rash on my front :dohh::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Baxter is so cute!!!
> 
> I am so glad you all are enjoying the weather. Lots of hugs for all the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> oh despie, you asked about af.. nothing yet... just waiting.... it should be here some time next week!
> 
> :hugs:

Are you late ?wen is af due ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Baxter is so cute!!!
> 
> I am so glad you all are enjoying the weather. Lots of hugs for all the ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> oh despie, you asked about af.. nothing yet... just waiting.... it should be here some time next week!
> 
> :hugs:

Are you late ?wen is af due ?:hugs::hugs::hugs: o butterfly ,:growlmad::haha::nope:Get some e45 on the sunburn and some sudocrem on thE rash :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,bugger cd1 :growlmad:Think I need another day at the beach :thumbup:Wot to do this month ,should i do the soy again or a have month free of supplements or maybe try the fertilaid again ?....how's everyone this morning ?love you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Have just read some really sad news ,crystal I am so sorry ,it's just so sad :cry::cry::cry::cry:God bless you .........love you sweet lady :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG please no.


----------



## sukisam

Oh no, I can't believe it. Crystal I'm so very sorry for you both after all this time it should've worked out for you. Thinking of you today and the days and weeks ahead.

Despie sorry AF got you sweetie

Feel very sad what a shit week for this thread

Sendning everyone lots of love

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh no, I can't believe it. Crystal I'm so very sorry for you both after all this time it should've worked out for you. Thinking of you today and the days and weeks ahead.
> 
> Despie sorry AF got you sweetie
> 
> Feel very sad what a shit week for this thread
> 
> Sendning everyone lots of love
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know suki my heart is broke for them both ,I guess I see you all as being my best buddies and wen one of us gets hurt ,we all hurt ,:cry::cry::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

It really hurts doesn't it, like you say I think because we disclose such personal things we've bonded and invested emotion in each other. It is a special friendship that's for sure.
It's just do sad two gorgeous ladies loosing their longed for and loved babies
Thinking of crystal, garnet and every lovely lady on this thread
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Crystal. This is devastating. :cry: :cry: I'm so sorry :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

very sad indeed...life is so not fair sometimes


----------



## wana b a mom

what a horrible week for the B&B girls :-( I hope that they find comfort and are able to find answers to what has happened.
hugs to everyone!!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, sorry about cd1. I know what you mean, I am starting to think about giving up. However, I got 5 free days of VIP on FF and I serached for pregnancy charts for women aged over 43 and there were quite a lot (one was 53 :wacko:) and that gave me a little more hope. :hugs::hugs:

Such a sad week though :cry::cry:


----------



## sukisam

Thinking of and sending love to Garnet & Crystal:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Here's hoping we have happier weeks ahead on this thread

Take care everyone

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Well I'm back 

Very difficult news to come back too


----------



## dippycat

Oh no! More bad news :'(. Sending big hug to Crystal and her family. 

Despie - did you post the pic of DS? Couldn't see it on here. Good luck today :)


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies that's my sons scan over just need to wait on results now ,trying my best not to think bad thoughts but it's hard ,so I guess I need to keep myself busy .another beautiful day really struggling with my diet as wen I am stressed I want comfort food but so far have only ate a curly wurly .,heading out for a big walk before I get the kids ,big loves for everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

The only one off me as I hate getting my pic taken :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lovely pics T :thumbup: hOpe the tests come out ok :flower:

Mum is still not out of hospital, they want to run more tests :shrug: oh well more time in the sun for me :haha:

:hugs::hugs: to all of you ladies


----------



## Jax41

Before I start.....Crystal :hugs: I'm so so sorry, I can't believe this has happened :cry:

T - gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing, DD's lovely hair with the rhodedendron in WOW! Glad you had a lovely time at the beach, sounds absolutely perfect :cloud9: Really hope that DS's scan results come back okay, I'm sure they will. Try not to reach for the cake and chocolate, I know fruit and veg aren't the same but....:hugs::hugs::hugs:

LL - Happy Birthday to ya!! :happydance:

Butterfly - sorry to hear your Mum's still in hosp, hope there's some good news soon...:hugs: Don't get too burnt okay! :thumbup:

Suki - lovely pix of you, DH and Baxter glad you had a lovely family day on Saturday, and got the chance to show your new garden furniture off :thumbup:

Dippycat, Milty, everyone, big hugs all round girls, lets hope we all have a better week this week :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Lovely pics T :thumbup: hOpe the tests come out ok :flower:
> 
> Mum is still not out of hospital, they want to run more tests :shrug: oh well more time in the sun for me :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to all of you ladies

Make sure u put on loads of sun cream have seen loads of lobsters walking about :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1695.jpg. The only one off me as I hate getting my pic taken :haha:

Don't know why you don't like pictures when you are so beautiful


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Before I start.....Crystal :hugs: I'm so so sorry, I can't believe this has happened :cry:
> 
> T - gorgeous pictures, thank you for sharing, DD's lovely hair with the rhodedenron in WOW! Glad you had a lovely time at the beach, sounds absolutely perfect :cloud9: Really hope that DS's scan results come back okay, I'm sure they will. Try not to reach for the cake and chocolate, I know fruit and veg aren't the same but....:hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL - Happy Birthday to ya!! :happydance:
> 
> Butterfly - sorry to hear your Mum's still in hosp, hope there's some good news soon...:hugs: Don't get too burnt okay! :thumbup:
> 
> Suki - lovely pix of you, DH and Baxter glad you had a lovely family day on Saturday, and got the chance to show your new garden furniture off :thumbup:
> 
> Dippycat, Milty, everyone, big hugs all round girls, lets hope we all have a better week this week :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Am doing ok jax ,snacking on pumpkin seeds :wacko:def not the same as a galaxy bar :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad u liked the pics :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/IMG_1688.jpg

OMG love that hair!


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Lovely pics T :thumbup: hOpe the tests come out ok :flower:
> 
> Mum is still not out of hospital, they want to run more tests :shrug: oh well more time in the sun for me :haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs: to all of you ladies
> 
> Make sure u put on loads of sun cream have seen loads of lobsters walking about :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yes tons of sunscreen! I forgot to put some on my shoulders when we went to Malibu last week and I got major burn... Peeling already


----------



## Jax41

I know Liz, isn't it just beautiful!!!!! :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw thanks liz ,get loads of moisturiser on ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Despie- sorry i meant to send you a good luck message for DS's scan but i start work at 7am and didn't stop till i left at 3pm. i'm keeping everything crossed the scan is okay. i love the photos of your lovely family, you look gorgeous in the photo of you and DD. I decided a while back that i'd rather have photos of me looking happy and fat then being miserable so i get OH to take more photos with me in so i can remember special times. Hope you're okay, well done on only having the curly wurly- i LOVE a curly wurly :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

BF- hope your mum gets better soon, hope you're enjoing more time in the sun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax- did OH chase up his results yet? I'm keeping everthing crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Sending much love to Garnet + Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Milty- good to have you back hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

LL- hope you had a good birthday sweetie :hugs::hugs:

hi to Indigo, Viking, Dippycat and all the other lovely ladies on this thread

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Curly Wurly's don't do it for me, as soon as you bite into them the bloody chocolate falls off, esp if you've got them out of the fridge :wacko:

Suki, I'm super :growlmad: not with DH but his Dr, he can't get an appt with him until the 30th June, wtf! DH said he didn't really want to be pushed around between other Dr's over this which I can understand, he really likes this guy and trusts his judgements. There is a small chance he could go Friday as although DH's boss is out of the country and he has some 'running around' to do, I have to ring the surgery at 8:00am to see if any further appointments have been released and then hope that DH can get back from Hertfordshire in time - OMG what a flamin' palava :dohh: Telephone appts are not good if he's driving.....we'll get there :flower: Thanks for asking though :hugs:

And for what it's worth, that's a good move on having your picture taken. I think it was LL that said at one point she wasn't in any pix with her DD and it's now made her sad.... You look gorgeous in yours and I ain't just saying that :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> Despie- sorry i meant to send you a good luck message for DS's scan but i start work at 7am and didn't stop till i left at 3pm. i'm keeping everything crossed the scan is okay. i love the photos of your lovely family, you look gorgeous in the photo of you and DD. I decided a while back that i'd rather have photos of me looking happy and fat then being miserable so i get OH to take more photos with me in so i can remember special times. Hope you're okay, well done on only having the curly wurly- i LOVE a curly wurly :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- hope your mum gets better soon, hope you're enjoing more time in the sun :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax- did OH chase up his results yet? I'm keeping everthing crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Sending much love to Garnet + Crystal :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- good to have you back hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL- hope you had a good birthday sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> hi to Indigo, Viking, Dippycat and all the other lovely ladies on this thread
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thank you suki yea I dont have many pics of me with the kids because of my weight either , but that's all gonna change once I get sexy :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T you are already sexy (or you wouldn't have 4 kids :haha::haha:) so get in those pics :hugs::hugs:

Jax, you can't put curly wurly in the fridge :growlmad::haha:

LL damn for peeling, I hate that, think I will do the same in a few days though. Did put more suncream on today and also had to pour water over myself as it was so hot lol :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T you are already sexy (or you wouldn't have 4 kids :haha::haha:) so get in those pics :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Jax, you can't put curly wurly in the fridge :growlmad::haha:
> 
> LL damn for peeling, I hate that, think I will do the same in a few days though. Did put more suncream on today and also had to pour water over myself as it was so hot lol :happydance:

Bf :haha::haha:,yea jax keep the curly wurly in your biscuit tin :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi 

Despie, your daughters hair has got so long and such a stunning colour

I showed my dog the pics of Baxter in the pool but I don't think he took the hint he walks around puddles!!


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi
> 
> Despie, your daughters hair has got so long and such a stunning colour
> 
> I showed my dog the pics of Baxter in the pool but I don't think he took the hint he walks around puddles!!

:haha::cloud9:Can we see a pic of your dog ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I will a picture of him without sunglasses and DD sat on him


----------



## LLbean

Despie, who says you are not sexy now? Let me tell you, women are sexy in many shapes. Let your hubby be the judge of your sexyness. He can't get enough of you!


----------



## Sus09

Morning T, hope everything goes ok with your DS scan, was it done yesterday? When will they give you the results?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie, who says you are not sexy now? Let me tell you, women are sexy in many shapes. Let your hubby be the judge of your sexyness. He can't get enough of you!

:haha::haha::blush:U are right liz my hubby loves me the way I am but I know my family aren't Hapoy but I will lose this weight for myself :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning T, hope everything goes ok with your DS scan, was it done yesterday? When will they give you the results?

They said maybe thursday /Friday ,I will hound them on Friday morning if I haven't had a fon call :thumbup:Thanks sus ,birthday girl tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies my little son slept all night with no pain and has gone back to school for a day :thumbup:Today I am going out to get my two sil's their birthday presents as thy are both 40 and 60 tomorrow :thumbup:then I have a seven mile walk with my friend ,am not looking forward to it in this heat :haha:And tomorrow it's weigh in day ,:wacko:Scary biscuits :haha:So how's everyone today ?indigo ,you ok lovely ?bf jax Tessie dylis Milty rashaa suki sus sum Viking dippycat b googly liz :hugs: crystal garnet ,still thinking of you both loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning :hi:

Wow, 7 mile walk :sleep: :haha: make sure you take plenty of liquids :flower:

So I had a temp drop this morning, hope that means I will O tomorrow. Have my bd booked in for tonight :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning :hi:
> 
> Wow, 7 mile walk :sleep: :haha: make sure you take plenty of liquids :flower:
> 
> So I had a temp drop this morning, hope that means I will O tomorrow. Have my bd booked in for tonight :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:So excited for you this month ,new cycle new hope and all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Yea I have my water cooling with ice in the freezer :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks T :hugs::hugs:

Ooh good plan with the water :thumbup:

I have dentist this morning :growlmad: then a man coming to give me a removal quote this afternoon. Packing stuff in between. Exciting day not lol :haha:


----------



## sukisam

BF- good luck with the :sex::hugs::hugs:

Despie- so glad DS had a good night and is back at school. How dare your mother say you are disgusting, good god how much does she want to damage you? :growlmad::growlmad:. You are gorgeous inside and out and quite frankly she doesn't deserve such a warm loving daughter :growlmad:. Good luck with weigh in :hugs:. I agree with LL women are sexy in all shapes and sizes, I'm the heaviest I've ever been but when I go out I feel happy and confident and always get compliments probably more than when I was 8 stone- i wasn't happy then.:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Dylis- can't wait to see your dog :hugs::hugs:

Sending love to Crystal and Garnet :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Sus, BAM, viking, Indigo, Dippycat, LL, and anyone else i've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie, who says you are not sexy now? Let me tell you, women are sexy in many shapes. Let your hubby be the judge of your sexyness. He can't get enough of you!
> 
> :haha::haha::blush:U are right liz my hubby loves me the way I am ,my mother on the other hand says I am disgusting :nope: but I will lose this weight for myself :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well I am sorry as she is your mom but she can shove her comments where the sun don't shine!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies!

T, I hope all comes out perfectly for your son's tests! And I am very impressed with your walk. I don't think I have ever walked 7 miles in my life.:haha:


----------



## Sus09

Desperado167 said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T, hope everything goes ok with your DS scan, was it done yesterday? When will they give you the results?
> 
> They said maybe thursday /Friday ,I will hound them on Friday morning if I haven't had a fon call :thumbup:Thanks sus ,birthday girl tomorrow ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah my birthday tomorrow :argh: 
and how do you know that? :haha::haha:

I hope everything is fine on Thursday xx


----------



## Sus09

Suki! how are you lovely?


----------



## Jax41

T, work that booty today babe :thumbup:

Ahhh, I am nice and cool today....have put my fan under my desk and......:winkwink::haha:


----------



## Viking15

Tell your mom she can suck it, Despie. She is devil spawn. I hope your DS's scan doesn't give any more bad news. I can't take it! He sounds like he's feeling better and that is wonderful :thumbup:
BF, go get it girl!!! 
Hello all!


----------



## Jax41

.....brings a whole knew meaning to cooling your crotch :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Well I survived the walk ,80 minutes and I swear I thought I would die :haha:It's too warm to walk and my legs were like jelly :haha:Let's hope tomorrow the scales tell me it was worth it ,really busy day today but I got everything done that I needed to and now it's homeworks then dinner .then I think I deserve an hour of t.v :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, work that booty today babe :thumbup:
> 
> Ahhh, I am nice and cool today....have put my fan under my desk and......:winkwink::haha:

:haha::haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly ,good luck for tonight :hugs::hugs::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

Thanks hon and well done on the walk :thumbup::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies my little son slept all night with no pain and has gone back to school for a day :thumbup:Today I am going out to get my two sil's their birthday presents as thy are both 40 and 60 tomorrow :thumbup:then I have a seven mile walk with my friend ,am not looking forward to it in this heat :haha:And tomorrow it's weigh in day ,:wacko:Scary biscuits :haha:So how's everyone today ?indigo ,you ok lovely ?bf jax Tessie dylis Milty rashaa suki sus sum Viking dippycat b googly liz :hugs: crystal garnet ,still thinking of you both loads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I'm ok. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, great job on the walk!!!!!! you inspire me in so many levels, thank you!!!! :hugs:
and good luck with DS test results
love ya!
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> despie, great job on the walk!!!!!! you inspire me in so many levels, thank you!!!! :hugs:
> and good luck with DS test results
> love ya!
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Awk :kiss:Thanks babes love you too ,any news??:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

spotting today so AF should be coming tomorrow.... on to bc pills for approx 10 days before stims begin!!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> spotting today so AF should be coming tomorrow.... on to bc pills for approx 10 days before stims begin!!

Lots and lots of baby dust for the start of your journey :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jax41

T!! Good luck at SW this morning. Want the full report when you get back :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,three and a Half pound off this week that's nine pound in two weeks :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,minding my neice today as her mom is going away tomorrow ,so won't get on much ,post some pics later ,still very warm today but it's raining slightly ,how's everyone ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow that is awesome, well done T! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: That's my girl, nice one!!! I'm secretly envious :blush::haha:

Have a lovely day with Olivia Grace :cloud9: We have no rain here, sun and a nice breeze, must water my garden tonight if we don't get any. Bloody hope it cools down before my shagfest :wacko:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning Everyone


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :thumbup: That's my girl, nice one!!! I'm secretly envious :blush::haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day with Olivia Grace :cloud9: We have no rain here, sun and a nice breeze, must water my garden tonight if we don't get any. Bloody hope it cools down before my shagfest :wacko:

More like I am envious of you skinny minny :haha:Make sure u water your lady garden too :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Wow that is awesome, well done T! :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Thanks m :kiss:,am feeling good with myself ,another eight pounds and I will be at the weight that I got my bfp last year :thumbup:Fingers crossed :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> :hi: Morning Everyone

Hi Milty :hugs::hugs:You feeling ok ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Just 8 more pounds? 

Well done, T! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

that is AWESOME Despie!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Just 8 more pounds?
> 
> Well done, T! :hugs:

Yea until I get to were I was last year but I still want to lose 45 pound altogether by August the seventh ,have another nine weeks and another 36 pounds ,that's really doable :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all well. I'm 9dpo today still relatively sane! Still want to POAS :blush::haha:

Despie- well done skinny you're going to have an arse like Kylie by August :thumbup::haha: Keeping everything crossed for DS results :hugs::hugs:

BF- your BD looks nicely timed yah! :happydance::happydance:

Jax- good luck with the shagfest in this weather, keeping ladyparts shag ready and fresh in this heat is a challenge :blush::haha:

Hi to Indigo, Viking, LL, Milty, Sus, Rashaa, :hugs::hugs:

Sending love to Crystal + Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Sending :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

To all that need it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Hola ladies,
Miss everyone MC naturally on Sunday so feeling better but have a bit of baby blues...Hope everyone is good.


----------



## Viking15

Aw Garnet :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Well done, Despie! I knew you could do it! Keep up the good work. Slow and steady wins this weight loss race. How is your DS? 

BF tons of :dust: quite a dip you have there. 

Jax, how's it going? Gearing up for a shagfest? Get that DH to work! 

Suki, 9 DPO not much to go. A couple of days and a line!!! All fingers crossed.


----------



## LLbean

Garnet glad you didn't have to go through a D&C..keep your chin up :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hugs Garnet :hugs:

We're here for you!


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki, well done for resisting the POAS urge :haha::haha:

Garnet :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


T...:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hola ladies,
> Miss everyone MC naturally on Sunday so feeling better but have a bit of baby blues...Hope everyone is good.

We miss you too lovely ,massive hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Morning Everyone
> 
> Hi Milty :hugs::hugs:You feeling ok ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

yeah I'm ok


----------



## Milty

Oh Garnet I'm sooo glad to hear from you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,suki wen are u testing ?are u feeling anything ,good luck to jax and bf liz for o ,massive hugs for garnet and crystal ,:hugs::hugs:b indigo sus sum Viking googly ,Hope you are all ok ,,love u ladies ,have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I'm good:thumbup: resisting poas stick urge too

Despie hope you get those results today and they don't make you wait any longer, positive vibes being sent your way.. And that weight loss is fantastic I seemed to have reached a large solid wall with mine


----------



## Butterfly67

Wow T sounds like you have a busy week lined up :thumbup:

I'm off to the dentist again this morning for a filling :growlmad::growlmad: then off to visit mum. More progress needed on some packing too but once again my back is not good. Am starting to wonder if I could even cope with being pg with my back :dohh: maybe I'll ask Wendy how she is getting on if it comes to that :thumbup:

Have a great day everyone :wave: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> :thumbup: That's my girl, nice one!!! I'm secretly envious :blush::haha:
> 
> Have a lovely day with Olivia Grace :cloud9: We have no rain here, sun and a nice breeze, must water my garden tonight if we don't get any. Bloody hope it cools down before my shagfest :wacko:
> 
> More like I am envious of you skinny minny :haha:Make sure u water your lady garden too :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I dunno, filth!! :haha: My temp keeps dropping :growlmad: this is too early!! I think I'll have to get the 'hose' ready tonight :haha::shrug:


----------



## Jax41

sukisam said:


> Jax- good luck with the shagfest in this weather, keeping ladyparts shag ready and fresh in this heat is a challenge :blush::haha:

Suki, made me LOL! I wish I had a bidet installed :dohh::haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, do you get DS's results today? I'm sure all will be okay :flower: How much have you lost altogether now, including what you lost before you rejoined SW? I'm having trouble keeping up here! :dohh:

Butterfly, go careful with your back 'bend s'kneez' okay? :winkwink: Hope your Mum's alright but even more so hope you've got another :sex: in the bag :thumbup:

Dmom, where've ya been?? :shrug:

Garnet, :hugs::hugs: so good to hear from you, lots of luv lady xXx

Suki, Dylis, Indigo, Viking, everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, gonna get that damn Dr appt for DH tomorrow morning if it f'ing kills me :growlmad:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Hello everyone

Jax I'm with you my temp is dropping fast


----------



## Jax41

Milty, I was thinking maybe because the weather temp is dropping rapidly over here (we've gone from 27 to 17 already and it's due to drop to 11 by Sunday :wacko:) that was the reason but I'm not so sure now :shrug: Dunno why it's plummeting now, FFs saying I'm not due to Ov until Tuesday, best we get DTD!!! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

I am sorry that I have been so inconsistent lately, but as you all know, I do not enjoy talking about myself, so I figured I'd better lay low for a few.:blush:

Everything is fine in the world, but my frustrations are growing daily and there's not much I can do about it ATM.

Anyway, please someone fill me in...who's OV, who's POAS? I know T is now a big-chested, skinny minnie.:haha:

J, where in the hell are the SA results?:shrug:


----------



## Milty

I think I might O in the next few days:shrug:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> I think I might O in the next few days:shrug:

:shrug: 'shrug' I feel a bit like that too Milty!


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I think I might O in the next few days:shrug:
> 
> :shrug: 'shrug' I feel a bit like that too Milty!Click to expand...

Ummm, you need to start sexy time now.:haha:


----------



## Jax41

Well B, as you know nothing moves fast in my world......DH can't get an appt with his Dr 'til 30th June :growlmad::growlmad: Dr has nothing free until then and DH wants to see him. He said he didn't want to be pushed between other Drs over this and he really likes his chap and values his opinion. Telephone appts are difficult with work (he's driving)....so the surgery suggested I call on Friday (tomorrow) 8:00am to see if any further appts have been released as although C's working his boss is out of the country and so he may be able to get to an appt for the end of the day - OMG this is so bl**dy frustrating!!!!! Humph :sulk:

In other news C at effing last seems completely onside with TTC now (after my tearful I'm going to be a lonely old woman lament, in the garden last weekend after too much wine :haha::haha: I never learn :dohh:!) and we are SODing it over the weekend as FF has me down to O Tuesday :happydance:

So what's bugging you then? Has S ditched the bad boyfriend??


----------



## Viking15

Jax, you may be the most patient wife in the world. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

The boy is a thorn in my side and IDK what she is doing about it, but she has through the weekend. If I don't see some resluts, I'll handle it and I am sure she will no longer be speaking with me, when it's done.:nope:

On another note, her final grades posted last night and the child mananged to flunk her math exam, I knew it was going to be a tough one, but I let her handle it. Well, I never saw her crack a book, but she really thought she could pull it out of her ass. Luckily, it really didn't bring her final grades down too much, and being as she has never failed anything before, she's really beating herself up over it.

So, she will not be starting driving school on Monday...we are making her wait until August and she is going to have to work in my office to earn half of the money. I have always told her, if she lives up to her end of the bargain, we would give her the world. If she does not meet my expectations, then she has to deal with it. Maybe I am too hard on her?:shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, and can C just get the report faxed to him and discuss it at the next appt?


----------



## LLbean

I don't think you are being hard on your daughter at all...there are no freebies in the real world and it is wise that she start getting used to it and working for her things and meeting expectations.


----------



## dachsundmom

I also do not feel like she is emotionally ready to drive, but that might be my fears, IDK.


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> The boy is a thorn in my side and IDK what she is doing about it, but she has through the weekend. If I don't see some resluts, I'll handle it and I am sure she will no longer be speaking with me, when it's done.:nope:
> 
> On another note, her final grades posted last night and the child mananged to flunk her math exam, I knew it was going to be a tough one, but I let her handle it. Well, I never saw her crack a book, but she really thought she could pull it out of her ass. Luckily, it really didn't bring her final grades down too much, and being as she has never failed anything before, she's really beating herself up over it.
> 
> So, she will not be starting driving school on Monday...we are making her wait until August and she is going to have to work in my office to earn half of the money. I have always told her, if she lives up to her end of the bargain, we would give her the world. If she does not meet my expectations, then she has to deal with it. Maybe I am too hard on her?:shrug:

DD'll have to resit it though yeah? Here if you don't get grades in the core subjects English, Maths, Sciences etc then you HAVE to resit, basic education 'n' all that.

I don't think you're being hard either B, if S has everything handed to her on a plate how will she ever learn the value of anything? 

Hey, I didn't think of that with the results, I'll ask if that's an option when I ring. Ta! :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

She doesn't have to retake the exams...she is done with school until Fall.:nope:


----------



## Jax41

Aha, this isn't a final qualification exam then?


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax41 said:


> Aha, this isn't a final qualification exam then?

No, the US system doesn't quite work like that...she just had an exam over stuff she learned the second half of the year. Which, apparently is nothing.:haha:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I think it is good that there are some consequences to her choice of not studying. :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

.....this isn't gonna help but I hated Maths, so I can understand why the books never came out!!! :haha:

How did S take coming to work you then instead of lazing around all the holidays???


----------



## Jennjenn

dachsundmom said:


> The boy is a thorn in my side and IDK what she is doing about it, but she has through the weekend. If I don't see some resluts, I'll handle it and I am sure she will no longer be speaking with me, when it's done.:nope:
> 
> On another note, her final grades posted last night and the child mananged to flunk her math exam, I knew it was going to be a tough one, but I let her handle it. Well, I never saw her crack a book, but she really thought she could pull it out of her ass. Luckily, it really didn't bring her final grades down too much, and being as she has never failed anything before, she's really beating herself up over it.
> 
> So, she will not be starting driving school on Monday...we are making her wait until August and she is going to have to work in my office to earn half of the money. I have always told her, if she lives up to her end of the bargain, we would give her the world. If she does not meet my expectations, then she has to deal with it. Maybe I am too hard on her?:shrug:

B - I think you are perfectly right. My children now expect so much because as parents we give them so much. And if you tell them no, they don't understand why b/c 9 times out of 10 they get what they want when they want. I told my DH last night I've had enough - they just don't appreciate what they have. More than anything I'm mad at myself for letting this happen.


----------



## dachsundmom

Jax, the kid was happy to work, bc she gets spoiled around this place. :haha:

C, I know a lot of this is my fault and some of it was bc I worked so much when S was little, I over compensated by buying her stuff and taking her anywhere she wanted to go. Don't get me wrong, she is a great kid and more responsible than I ever was, but now she needs to learn that her actions have consequences.


----------



## Jax41

OMG, office granny gets all maternal :dohh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are you kidding, the granny will have all of Sammie's favorite foods waiting here for her, lol.


----------



## Jennjenn

B-it was the same for me. Plus we grew up not having a lot - both parents worked so once bills were paid and groceries bought there wasn't extra $$ to spend on trinkets. The other thing I've noticed is that my mom had 3 kids in 4 years...mine are 5 1/2 years apart, so it's easier to buy those little trinkets when it's just one kid and not 3!


----------



## dachsundmom

I actually told N last night, not to let me do the same thing with Henry. I justified all of it with Samantha and now it feels natural just to say yes.:wacko:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Garnet so good to hear from you, sending lots of love :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hi skinny! Hope you're okay. I'm keeping everything crossed for DS results :hugs::hugs:

Milty + Jax- Start shagging NOW :thumbup::hugs:

I'm 10dpo not feeling anything this month except my :holly: are killing me but I'm sure it's normal PMT. Going to treat myself to POAS in the morning :haha:. I'm off work until Thursday now so have lots of fun things planned for the Jubilee weekend. DS has an inset day tomorrow so it's just me and him for the day which will be nice. :thumbup:

Dmon- great to hear from you. I didn't do well at school because i found it really boring and i had a sexy older boyfriend with a car :blush::haha:. But then I decided to become a nurse so got my diploma, degree and a couple of years ago I got my masters degree. Sometimes i think kids may need to find something they are passionate about to give them the desire to learn :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Viking, Indigo, Sus, Milty, Crystal ( :hugs::hugs:), Jennjen, LL :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Sorry ladies I missed you all :flower:Suki good luck for testing ,Viking ,hi lovely :hugs:B u are a brilliant mom stop beating yourself up :hugs::hugs:Jax abd milty get shagging :hugs:jenn ,hi how's you ?hiws everyone else ?Making baked potatoes for dinner and tomorrow girls are dressing up for the jubilee in school ,will post some pics tomorrow ,love to everyone ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh don't worry lots of :sex: going on


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

B you have done a good job with S and the fact that she feels bad about the maths result shows that she knows what needs to be done. I'm sure that you and N will rightly spoil Henry a bit when he is born but you have great ways of teaching the kids respect etc and I will definitely be taking a leaf out of your book if I get there :hugs:

Suki, looking forward to some POAS action :happydance:

Milty and Jax :sex: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh don't worry lots of :sex: going on

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Good luck :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well I think everything's getting too much for me ,I can't stop crying and feel very down ,:nope:Then the girls had to dress up today for the jubilee and my dd lost her crown and I couldn't find it and she was upset going to school :cry:then wen I went into the school a girl I know just found out she was pregnant with twins and came over with her scan all excited and I just burst into tears :shrug::dohh:Wtf is wrong with me ,now I am embarrassed and feel like crap :nope:,sorry ladies I feel so dumb :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf my birthday is June the fifth and jax I have lost just over two stone ,I keep losing it then putting it on :dohh:But ATM its 28 pounds :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- my love it was just a matter of time before you needed to fall apart for a little bit. Any of the things you say are hard to cope with-lttc, DS's results, your Dad guilt tripping you etc, other people getting pregnant. Don't feel embarassed it's not good for you to keep things in, that's why it's come out in this way. I am terrible at allowing myself to feel sad/angry/frustrated etc and i use food to help me. i suspect because you've taken the food away it's come out like this- which is much better for you sweetie.

you're probably going to feel sad + upset for a bit BUT IT WON'T LAST FOREVER :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

DD- will have got over loosing the crown by now and shit happens- YOU ARE A GREAT MUM :hugs::hugs:. The reason you feel guilty about your Dad is because you are a nice person. Personally I don't think you have enough emotional energy to deal with him so if you can, I think you need to accept he is reaping what he sows- he's an adult he made bad decisions and now it's biting him on the arse. Tough- nobody died. Your energy needs to be on you, DS and the rest of the lovely family that YOU built and YOU hold together

Sorry youre having a shit day sweetie, i would just embrace it, wallow in it and it will pass :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thank you suki ,wot would I do without you ,you make it all sound so much more normal and understandable ,:haha:I feel so bad for that girl but I just text her trying to explain :nope:I hope I haven't offended her .yea the not eating cake bit doesn't help I actually can't eat anything well I can but I won't allow myself to :wacko:So it's a cup of tea and the forum and I feel loads better thank you ,I think I neede to cry like that ,I never allow myself and as you say it just makes it worse ,thank you for listening !did you test today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty said:


> Oh don't worry lots of :sex: going on

:thumbup: I've not started yet, DH asleep on the sofa when I got in last night :growlmad: but there's always this evening :happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Yes I did test this morning it was BFN I'm okay with that. Temps still up it normally starts dropping at 12dpo so we'll see what tomorrow brings.

Glad you had a good cry sweetie:hugs::hugs:

Jax- good luck leaping on OH tonight :thumbup:

Off shopping with DS

XXXXXXXxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Suki, lovely post to T :hugs: I was going to warble along the same lines but it wouldn't have come out as good as you've said it :flower:

T, 28 pounds whoopdedoo!!!! :yipee::yipee: Betcha looking more beautiful than ever :thumbup: and bottling things up and not having a good :cry: makes this a million times worse (I'm am the same!! :dohh:).....I'm just sorry that we're not actually with you, just here in virtual land...:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Okay, good news and bad news for me, STILL no appt for DH at the Dr's but I told the receptionist what it was for and she said she'd print them off and I can collect them at lunchtime - glop...... Then I made an appt to see my Dr, with the results, on Sat 16th for my referral to FS. OMG it's all happening at last :shock::shock::shock: now I'm going to get scared about what they're going to tell me :wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

T....:hug::hug::hug:

^^(w.suki.s)


----------



## dachsundmom

T, give yourself a some time and let it all out. Sometimes life is a real bitch and there's nothing we can do about it, except throw our hands up in the air, and say phuck it!:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, about damned time!:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

You know Despie,
You really should be proud of yourself because you have a beautiful family. TTC is tiring and maybe will happen and maybe it won't but just enjoy the ride and maybe you will get big surprise in the end. Personally what can you really do about your father? He made his bed and I think he can lie in it. You are a kind person and I think you worry too much about what your parents think. They are not there for you and have never been from what you've told us. I think you should concentrate on pleasing yourself and your family and friends that love you. We all love you


----------



## LLbean

^^wss^^

congrats on the weightloss!!!!!!!!

and when you say girl...I have to ask...how old? Sorry but the thought of a teenager popped into my head and I panicked for her lol

many hugs to you Despie!!!


----------



## Desperado167

,thanks lafies for keeping me sane ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, suki and garnet said it all really. I guess the upcoming birthday is also upsetting you :hugs::hugs::hugs: But yes, you are a great mother and your Dad can GFH :haha: Like the girls said he made his bed and he can lie in it - oh poor thing he has lost some material stuff :cry::haha::haha:

Great news on the test results coming back clear, what a relief, and yes, keep away from Dr G :growlmad::growlmad:

Jax :coffee: :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Despi I have a couple of questions for you about DS...

1. Does he bruise easy?

2. Does he get bloody noses?

3. Does he bruise more when he is sick?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi I have a couple of questions for you about DS...
> 
> 1. Does he bruise easy?
> 
> 2. Does he get bloody noses?
> 
> 3. Does he bruise more when he is sick?

Never to any of the above and the results were just slightly above the marker and at the time he had a cough and cold so am thinking that caused it ,hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Milty, just checked your chart and our temps must be in tandem as I got the same figure as yesterday too - spooky :haha:


----------



## Jax41

T, I knew they would come back okay :thumbup: Really good news! :happydance::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, I knew they would come back okay :thumbup: Really good news! :happydance::kiss:

Thanks gorgeous I can't wait till he comes home from school till I kiss the face of him :haha::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Jax41 said:


> Milty, just checked your chart and our temps must be in tandem as I got the same figure as yesterday too - spooky :haha:

Cool! Cycle buddies:happydance:


----------



## Milty

Despi I was just wondering because that was one of the signs of my sobs bleeding disorder


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi I was just wondering because that was one of the signs of my sobs bleeding disorder

Ok thanks Milty sorry for your son ,is he ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Despie glad DS results were okay, I expect his CRP was raised & that's an inflammatory marker any if us will have raised CRP if we have infection, cold etc. the thing they tend to worry about in a child is a constantly high white blood count and his are normal :happydance::happydance:

So pleased that the results are okay and that you didn't have to wait till next week for them

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Despie glad DS results were okay, I expect his CRP was raised & that's an inflammatory marker any if us will have raised CRP if we have infection, cold etc. the thing they tend to worry about in a child is a constantly high white blood count and his are normal :happydance::happydance:
> 
> So pleased that the results are okay and that you didn't have to wait till next week for them
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Thanks suki ,such a relief ,am not as worried now for his X-ray results which we are still waiting on ,as am sure they are clear ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

glad he is ok Despie :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, Suki and Garnet took the words out of my mouth. Don't let your dad nor his contacts over there guilt trip you. You don't need the drama. You focus on being the great mom that you already are for your family. Indeed, taking away the food makes things more stressful. I used it to soothe and cope, and I imagine you do too. Taking away that coping mechanism is stressful. Learning new ways to cope with stress and emotions is tough. I really benefitted from some therapy. It takes awhile to iron things out but it was worth it for me. Your weightloss is wonderful! It took me 2 years to lose my weight. I fell off the wagon so many times. Just dust yourself back off and get back on. You can do it! For me the magic really began when I was serious about the diet and the workout. Together in tandem they really did work. I know you can do it. It doesn't have to be a 7 mile walk. Just get out there every day if you can. I have to schedule it usually or it doesn't get done. If you enjoy it then it isn't so horrid. 
Fall apart sometimes. You are so tough! Let that stress out and let it go! Tons and tons of :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

so glad the results are all good! :hugs:, what a relief indeed!!


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Despi I was just wondering because that was one of the signs of my sobs bleeding disorder
> 
> Ok thanks Milty sorry for your son ,is he ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes he is fine ... We just had to run all these scary test just like you and it was nothing ...but you do worry while you wait for results


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, Suki and Garnet took the words out of my mouth. Don't let your dad nor his contacts over there guilt trip you. You don't need the drama. You focus on being the great mom that you already are for your family. Indeed, taking away the food makes things more stressful. I used it to soothe and cope, and I imagine you do too. Taking away that coping mechanism is stressful. Learning new ways to cope with stress and emotions is tough. I really benefitted from some therapy. It takes awhile to iron things out but it was worth it for me. Your weightloss is wonderful! It took me 2 years to lose my weight. I fell off the wagon so many times. Just dust yourself back off and get back on. You can do it! For me the magic really began when I was serious about the diet and the workout. Together in tandem they really did work. I know you can do it. It doesn't have to be a 7 mile walk. Just get out there every day if you can. I have to schedule it usually or it doesn't get done. If you enjoy it then it isn't so horrid.
> Fall apart sometimes. You are so tough! Let that stress out and let it go! Tons and tons of :hugs:

Thanks for akways being here for me Viking ,I have been really good today with food just done a lot of walking and talking to my hubby :) xxxxxi am ginna do this :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just went to the loo and have fresh bright red blood :wacko:Anyone else had this on the soy from the last cycle?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I didn't ...could it be more AF?


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I didn't ...could it be more AF?

It would be weird as it had stopped a few days ago :shrug:Maybe it's just the stress :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

It could be stress...

Ya know Despi here is what I would do with your dad if I was in your shoes...

I would invite him to come see you. He is the one who really let go of your relationship let him come and repair it. I think he doesn't realize you have your own family to take care of and be responsible for. You can not leave your responsibilities in order for him to make up or try to repair the responsibility he let go of. In a sense he is asking you to make all the sacrifices in order to mend things. Well he needs to understand he made the mistakes years ago if he wants to correct it he needs to sacrifice in the current to correct things. Having you make the sacrifices now only compounds the errors he has made. 

So if he wants amends then he needs to put aside his schedule and current family and fly to see you. He can put aside his current responsibilities in order to repair the mistake he made in his responsibility to your relationship.

If he does not want to do this then he may want to make amends but he is not prepared to make the effort. This makes me believe even if you went to see him things would not be settled because he is asking you to make the sacrifices he should. Nothing can come of that. 

By inviting him to see you you are saying he now has the opportunity to try and work things out. Him asking you to come see him is reminds me of someone who wants to give excuses why they did what they did. 

I hope this makes sense...I'm terrible at explaining this type of thing 

anyway thats my 2 cents...


----------



## Milty

Oh I just thought of an example of what I'm trying to say....


2 men go into business together ...the first is older and experienced in their business and is going to teach the 2nd man about everything...

The first man talks a big game but really teaches nothing and is lazy...the 2nd man does all the work and hangs on the 1st mans ever word but is never rewarded with anything...

The business fails...


The 2nd man brushed himself off and went on to create a great business of his own and did well...

Years later the 1st man who has now been in business many times and been screwed over now realizes he has had a dose of his own medicine and he himself as done this years ago to the 2nd man...

So he calls the man he failed and ask him to leave his business and come to him at his new business so that he may figure out what went wrong...He now wants the 2nd man to put aside his own business so that he may learn from him and repair his new businesses...This way he will not feel guilty for letting the 2nd man down the first time...


See the 1st man has not learned anything other than the fact he has done wrong and it hurts...he can not repair that wrong he caused by creating more wrong it does not work that way...if he truely wants to correct his wrong he will go to the 2nd man and help in the 2nd mans new business...


----------



## Desperado167

:Thanks for taking the time for me ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hi Despie, just letting you know I am thinking of you and sending you hugs and positive vibes, you are such a good person xx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,kids going on their Sunday school outing today so oh and I are gonna go pick get lunch i spent the evening together eating popcorn and watching Disney movies and lots of snuggling ,whilst my ds and hubby watched world war two documentaries :thumbup:Happy Saturday everyone and lots of dust for testing for o and bfps ,loads of hugs for everyone on this thread ,xxxxxxxxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hi Despie, just letting you know I am thinking of you and sending you hugs and positive vibes, you are such a good person xx

Thank you so much ,that really means a lot for you to come visit and say that :cloud9::cloud9:I am really Happy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:wave:Morning have a lovely day shopping thats my idea of walking for exercise:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :wave:Morning have a lovely day shopping thats my idea of walking for exercise:thumbup:

Morning dylis :flower:,yep I love to shop and exercise :haha:In fact I am contemplating joining the gym after I lose a bit more weight and I have booked myself a pedicure after I lose my first stone ,I have never had a pedicure so it will be a great treat ,five more pounds to go for my first stone :thumbup:How's things with you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm good, I'm off to cycle class best thing I did joining gym.. I still need another stone to vanish but be happy with half.


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, just letting you know I am thinking of you and sending you hugs and positive vibes, you are such a good person xx
> 
> Thank you so much ,that really means a lot for you to come visit and say that :cloud9::cloud9:I am really Happy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hiya, I'm feeling upbeat today too  It's a lovely sunny day here (not your typical Irish weather). I'm also trying to lose weight, I did get a st off and have been stuck there for ages, but hey at least its going in the right direction. Have had a really busy time both with work & various appointments but trying to relax and definitely going to get out and about for a walk today. Thank u :hugs::hugs:
xx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: morning

Great words milty :thumbup:

T, so glad you are feeling better :hugs: Have a lovely day picking out some nice presents as you deserve it :hugs::hugs::kiss:

Off to pick mum up from hospital. She gas to go back Monday for more tests but they let her out as it is her birthday. :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm good, I'm off to cycle class best thing I did joining gym.. I still need another stone to vanish but be happy with half.

You are doing great ,am sure u look fab ,yea I think the hardest thing is the first session at the gym ,I need to get a friend to join with me :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: morning
> 
> Great words milty :thumbup:
> 
> T, so glad you are feeling better :hugs: Have a lovely day picking out some nice presents as you deserve it :hugs::hugs::kiss:
> 
> Off to pick mum up from hospital. She gas to go back Monday for more tests but they let her out as it is her birthday. :wave:

Happy birthday to your mom and am so happy you get to spend it with her today ,Chart looking good :) are you feeling ok babes ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> threebirds said:
> 
> 
> Hi Despie, just letting you know I am thinking of you and sending you hugs and positive vibes, you are such a good person xx
> 
> Thank you so much ,that really means a lot for you to come visit and say that :cloud9::cloud9:I am really Happy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Hiya, I'm feeling upbeat today too  It's a lovely sunny day here (not your typical Irish weather). I'm also trying to lose weight, I did get a st off and have been stuck there for ages, but hey at least its going in the right direction. Have had a really busy time both with work & various appointments but trying to relax and definitely going to get out and about for a walk today. Thank u :hugs::hugs:
> xxClick to expand...

I know the weathers been great here ,amazing even ,we need to make the most of it :thumbup:Well done on losing a stone it's bloody hard work I keep losing putting it on then losing again :dohh:Walking is great for the mind and the body ,I am trying to lose 45 pound for August ,started slimming world two weeks ago and have lost nine pounds ,need to get at least three pound a week off ,,have a great day ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

It's another BFN for me, never mind its a beautiful day it's just me and DS today again, DD at her Dad's and OH is clearing out the front garden. Think we'll take baxter to a nice park.

Despie- glad you're feeling better. Hope you have a nice time with OH picking lovely pressies :thumbup:. I would joing the gym on your own, I go on my own (not a lot!0 I turn mu ipod as loud as it will go and go into my own little world. I prefer Zumba now but i have been thinking an hour in the gym might be nice on a Sunday morning while the kids are in bed :hugs::hugs:

BF- glad you're picking up your Mum for her birthday :hugs::hugs:

Dylis- do you do spinning? I see the classes at the gym when I go to pilates and it looks CRAAZY!!:hugs::hugs:

Hi to threebirds, Garnet, Crystal, Dmon, Viking, Milty, Jax,Sus, Indigo and all the other lovely ladies on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> It's another BFN for me, never mind its a beautiful day it's just me and DS today again, DD at her Dad's and OH is clearing out the front garden. Think we'll take baxter to a nice park.
> 
> Despie- glad you're feeling better. Hope you have a nice time with OH picking lovely pressies :thumbup:. I would joing the gym on your own, I go on my own (not a lot!0 I turn mu ipod as loud as it will go and go into my own little world. I prefer Zumba now but i have been thinking an hour in the gym might be nice on a Sunday morning while the kids are in bed :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- glad you're picking up your Mum for her birthday :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dylis- do you do spinning? I see the classes at the gym when I go to pilates and it looks CRAAZY!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to threebirds, Garnet, Crystal, Dmon, Viking, Milty, Jax,Sus, Indigo and all the other lovely ladies on this thread :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for the bfn suki Let's hope it's just too early :kiss:,hope u have a wonderful day with your ds ,yea I am too much of a coward to join the gym on my own :blush::haha:,have never seen a spinning class except for the one in Run Fatboy Run :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Suki your chart looks wonderful ,:) x


----------



## Dylis

it's a spin class, just googled run fat boy run that's me:haha: despie I only go in gym on my own for wobble machines. usually stick to all the classes. Most people go on own to the it's always the same people every week . Suki I knew you did Zumba which I find hard no co-ordination :loopy:but Pilates? Ialways ache after that.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> it's a spin class, just googled run fat boy run that's me:haha: despie I only go in gym on my own for wobble machines. usually stick to all the classes. Most people go on own to the it's always the same people every week . Suki I knew you did Zumba which I find hard no co-ordination :loopy:but Pilates? Ialways ache after that.

Wots wobble machines?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

WSS^^^

Also how many pounds are in a stone?

I have set myself a regain wait limit of 5 pounds. If I hit that then I immediately stop all treats, add more veggies and add exercise. The trick is to not wait one single day as soon as my scale says 5 pounds up that's it ...it's go time no matter what I have planned


----------



## Dylis

Wobble machines are the vibration power plate machines. you stand squat or sit on them and they shake and make your filings rattle. They help you tone and firm up, I always go on them in the other 2 week wait to ovulation as poss not good after supposed to increas dhea as well

Milty 14lbs in a stone


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Wobble machines are the vibration power plate machines. you stand squat or sit on them and they shake and make your filings rattle. They help you tone and firm up, I always go on them in the other 2 week wait to ovulation as poss not good after supposed to increas dhea as well
> 
> Milty 14lbs in a stone

Cool are they expensive to go on ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

the ones in my gym are included in my membership. There is a vibration shop in town £2 a go only 10 mins and they reckon 3times a week and drop a dress size in 3 weeks.


----------



## LLbean

power plates are awesome. They make your body get in shape faster because it increases the gravitational pull. They were originally invented for astronauts when they get back to earth. They make your muscles contract at a rate of 30 to 50 times per sec. Also increases circulation and helps bone density!

yes I am also certified as a trainer on power plates...love them! I have a cheaper version at home (a DKN machine)...not as good but it will have to do for now. I really wanted a power plate but this was more affordable

https://www.powerplate.com/

https://www.dkn-usa.com/


----------



## Dylis

Ive always wanted one in the spare room, but the dog is in there now.my friend has 1 but really noisy..Llbean I'm envious but now I know where to ask for best belly banishing moves.


----------



## LLbean

just be very careful on it. you can get hurt if you don't know what you are doing, your head will rattle LOL NEVER lock your knees on it if you are standing up straight.


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,ended up going up to the hospital last night as I was in agony ,had a really bad cold for a week which wouldn't shift then on Friday wen I woke I had really bad pains in my head ,took sudafed and paracetamol but nothing ,then yesterday at lunch time I started getting extreme ear pain ,no matter wot I couldn't get any ease and ended up in hospital with an inner ear infection and blocked eustachian tube :nope:Got an antibiotic and strong painkillers ,no relieve but I got asleep with a hot water bottle and ibuprofen and skept all night ,this morning I am completely deaf in one ear but it feels very full and weird but nowhere near as painful ,jezz it never stops in this house ,:,Happy Sunday everyone ,any plans for jubilee weekend :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sus sum suki nats rashaa garnet llbean b bf jax indigo Milty dylis googly Viking three birds dippy Tessie pp and everyone else massive love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg T take care of yourself and rest up hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Omg T take care of yourself and rest up hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I will Hun ,never had pain like it even worse than a toothache :nope:Wots happening u aren't getting your crosshairs ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah my temps are crap again. Whatever. :shrug:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah my temps are crap again. Whatever. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

U def O but I can see by your chart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs ,did your mom have a good birthday ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, ear infections are the worst hope it clears soon and they all look after you this long weekend..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, ear infections are the worst hope it clears soon and they all look after you this long weekend..

Thanks d ,yea my hubby has been a saint :thumbup:Boiled eggs and solders in bed ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:You got any plans?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

No plans yet , nothing jubilee related going on strangely , so DD will have to watch soldiers on telly.

Did you or bf find that soy altered your lp or cycle length???:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yeah my temps are crap again. Whatever. :shrug:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> U def O but I can see by your chart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Big hugs ,did your mom have a good birthday ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thanks hon. We didn't really do much but I guess she was just glad to get out of hospital :thumbup:


----------



## sukisam

T- you por thing, bloody hell it's all going on it your house! You need lots of rest and i reckon you need some berrocha and enchanacia to boost your immune system :hugs::hugs:

Well huge temp drop for me today s looks like the witch will be here on Tues :growlmad:. Never mind I can have some beers today I'm at a music festival in Bristol with two girlfriends- it's put on by the people who does the dance village at Glastonbury so should be good :happydance::happydance:. Tomorrow we have a street party so will try and get some photos of DS + DD for you all.

Happy Sunday lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> No plans yet , nothing jubilee related going on strangely , so DD will have to watch soldiers on telly.
> 
> Did you or bf find that soy altered your lp or cycle length???:shrug:

Yes it lengthened my lp last cycle. Are you late for af ,have u tested ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> T- you por thing, bloody hell it's all going on it your house! You need lots of rest and i reckon you need some berrocha and enchanacia to boost your immune system :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well huge temp drop for me today s looks like the witch will be here on Tues :growlmad:. Never mind I can have some beers today I'm at a music festival in Bristol with two girlfriends- it's put on by the people who does the dance village at Glastonbury so should be good :happydance::happydance:. Tomorrow we have a street party so will try and get some photos of DS + DD for you all.
> 
> Happy Sunday lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Really sorry for the temp drop :nope:,festival sounds fab wish I could join you ,pics would be amazing ,have a fab time ,:hugs::hugs:Will get hubby to go get me something at the health shop today ,am thinking all the stress with my sons tests didn't help ,think I will feel much better tomorrow with the antibiotic kicking in ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Af due today but occasionally I have 30 day circle if tried diff supplement so tues.. :shrug: I am using all my will power not to test as whenever I do af appears an hr later.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Af due today but occasionally I have 30 day circle if tried diff supplement so tues.. :shrug: I am using all my will power not to test as whenever I do af appears an hr later.

Maybe hold of testing till tomorrow then ,do u feel any different?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie, that sounds really horrible. I am so sorry you are ill! You MUST rest. Take it easy and let your husband carry the weight for a bit. You need to take some time to get better. 
BF, I don't think your temps are crap. I think all that matters is that you get a temp rise after O. I think everything is A-OK. :thumbup: 
I hope AF stays away Dylis! Fingers crossed. 
Suki, I hope she stays away from you too, but if you are ready to celebrate with some drinks then that's alright too.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Despie, that sounds really horrible. I am so sorry you are ill! You MUST rest. Take it easy and let your husband carry the weight for a bit. You need to take some time to get better.
> BF, I don't think your temps are crap. I think all that matters is that you get a temp rise after O. I think everything is A-OK. :thumbup:
> I hope AF stays away Dylis! Fingers crossed.
> Suki, I hope she stays away from you too, but if you are ready to celebrate with some drinks then that's alright too.

I find it so hard to rest :blush:But i Have done nothing today except dress the kids and do their hair ,my hubby is brilliant and has made breakfast and lunch and is taking the kids out shopping with him for my birthday ,my best friend just called with my present and ten homemade chocolate cupcakes ,I did have one :blush:as hubby made her tea and we both had one ,but I ate nothing at all all day yesterday so I think I will still do ok for my weight loss this week ,:thumbup:Going to lie down for a sleep now or I will be tempted to do the laundry :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Hi everyone. Sorry not been around. Been reading but on the hop as been so busy at work and home. 
Despie - try to get some rest and get well soon!
BF - I agree about a rise being a rise. See what happens in a couple of days. You might get a dotted crosshairs thingy then :)
Garnet - good to see you posting. Take good care of yourself :)

AFM desperate to test, but no such thing as IC that I have found out here yet and no FRER in local chemist either so will wait a few more days. Sore nipples and queasiness along with incredibly vivid dreams every night and headaches and dizziness. Probably just PMS though lol. 

Want to test as it's a bit of a party week and want to know if I can have a drink! Tomorrow is our first wedding anniversary and DH, DD and I are going to see Madonna in Abu Dhabi. Very excited! Then some friends are having a leaving party on Thursday evening as they are moving away from Dubai in the summer. Then Friday we have been invited for beers on the beach by DH's friend. never get to go out much and three things in one week! Typical!


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hi everyone. Sorry not been around. Been reading but on the hop as been so busy at work and home.
> Despie - try to get some rest and get well soon!
> BF - I agree about a rise being a rise. See what happens in a couple of days. You might get a dotted crosshairs thingy then :)
> Garnet - good to see you posting. Take good care of yourself :)
> 
> AFM desperate to test, but no such thing as IC that I have found out here yet and no FRER in local chemist either so will wait a few more days. Sore nipples and queasiness along with incredibly vivid dreams every night and headaches and dizziness. Probably just PMS though lol.
> 
> Want to test as it's a bit of a party week and want to know if I can have a drink! Tomorrow is our first wedding anniversary and DH, DD and I are going to see Madonna in Abu Dhabi. Very excited! Then some friends are having a leaving party on Thursday evening as they are moving away from Dubai in the summer. Then Friday we have been invited for beers on the beach by DH's friend. never get to go out much and three things in one week! Typical!

Omg your chart looks really good :thumbup:Can u not go get a test and test in the morning ,symptoms sounding good too ,I want your life too madonna and beer on the beach :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie what a pain!!! I am so sorry you are feeling all that. Hope you get better real soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie what a pain!!! I am so sorry you are feeling all that. Hope you get better real soon :hugs:

Thanks babes ,not too bad now but have no hearing in my left ear :wacko::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I hope that is only a temporary side effect


----------



## dippycat

Gotta work in the morning :(. I am a teacher and we start really early. Usually get there at 6:15. Testing will have to wait. Might try for Wednesday... :). Temp will prob have dropped by then and won't need to ;)


----------



## Milty

Dylis said:


> No plans yet , nothing jubilee related going on strangely , so DD will have to watch soldiers on telly.
> 
> Did you or bf find that soy altered your lp or cycle length???:shrug:

My LP was one day longer than normal


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Gotta work in the morning :(. I am a teacher and we start really early. Usually get there at 6:15. Testing will have to wait. Might try for Wednesday... :). Temp will prob have dropped by then and won't need to ;)

I really hope not sweetie keeping everything crossed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi Milty :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Jesus T, it really is one thing after another for you! I am so very sorry!:nope::hugs:

I've never had an ear infection, but have heard that they hurt like hell.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Jesus T, it really is one thing after another for you! I am so very sorry!:nope::hugs:
> 
> I've never had an ear infection, but have heard that they hurt like hell.:hugs::hugs:

Hi gorgeous ,long time no see ,missing you big time ,feeling a bit better since hearing from you ,I miss you ,hope everything's going well for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I'm still here.:haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I'm still here.:haha::haha:

Jesus nearly 26 weeks ,holy shit ,anymore scan pics I haven't seen yet ,are you putting on any weight ?getting a bump?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I've not gained much weight, but I definitely have a very odd shape now. I am trying to get comfortable in my own skin, but am having a very hard time. Would love to be one of those women who wants to show off her new body, but I am not there yet.:blush:

I blame my mother for this one. She never told me being heavy was a bad thing, but she was very strict with my food, growing up.:haha:


----------



## LLbean

Brooke you are beautiful in any shape!


----------



## dachsundmom

I know it's my issue and I had the same one with S; I am trying like hell to get over myself, but am not having a bunch of luck ATM.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I've not gained much weight, but I definitely have a very odd shape now. I am trying to get comfortable in my own skin, but am having a very hard time. Would love to be one of those women who wants to show off her new body, but I am not there yet.:blush:
> 
> I blame my mother for this one. She never told me being heavy was a bad thing, but she was very strict with my food, growing up.:haha:

I bet you look great ,but I get wot u are saying up until seven months I just had bloat and a Wobbly belly then it formed into a lovely bump :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Brooke you are beautiful in any shape!

This is very true :kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

:blush::blush::blush::hugs:

No more about me...shouldn't all you Brits be standing on the Thames hailing Her Majesty this weekend?:haha:

T, your part of Ireland, are you on the Euro or Pound?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :blush::blush::blush::hugs:
> 
> No more about me...shouldn't all you Brits be standing on the Thames hailing Her Majesty this weekend?:haha:
> 
> T, your part of Ireland, are you on the Euro or Pound?

The pound :thumbup:B I have no balance ATM and would prob fall on my ass if I went out and fall into the Thames :haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

It would make for a very good story.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> It would make for a very good story.:haha:

Yep and everyone would think I was pissed :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are your kids out for summer break yet? S finished last Wednesday. I should have made her go to summer school.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are your kids out for summer break yet? S finished last Wednesday. I should have made her go to summer school.:haha:

They have four weeks to go till they finish :thumbup:thumbup:aking the kids out too but I think I will just throw them all out into the garden :haha: wots s spending her time doing?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

How did you end up with both kids?

S will be cleaning my office and shredding documents next week, the following week is TBD.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

:dohh::shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:

I loved the nursery I used for S...just saying.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I loved the nursery I used for S...just saying.:hugs:

I know and they will both eventually go into one but he went on about the cost and the hours they would be there :shrug::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I hope you are getting some $$ for that too. Maybe not as much as a nursery but still


----------



## dachsundmom

It is expensive and the hours can be long, but I assume they knew that, prior to having another child?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

No I am not getting paid but I don't need to ,xxx


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, I am sorry you have not been feeling too well! :hugs::hugs: how are you doing? dizzy still?
I know what you mean about being a sucker... I probably would have done the same thing... but you have to learn to say "no" sometimes. You are way to generous with your time and even with your money. It is ok to help out but it is not ok if you feel like they are taking advantage of the situation. I hope everything gets sorted out :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm only saying that they should at least bring you groceries or something. I know its expensive to have a daycare but I see my MIL being completely taken advantage of by my BIL and she can't say no...this woman has to even ask permission to go to her doctor appointments! She swears up and down she doesn't mind and loves it but we all see how she is out of patience now after years of it...she is tired and we can tell.

I know you love watching your niece and nephew and I am proud of you for doing it , all I am saying is allow them to take care of it themselves too before it does become your job LOL


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Phucking Monday everyone! :haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Dmom:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I agree with the other ladies. Stand up for yourself. Don't let them walk all over you. If they have the money to keep buying all of those expensive outfits for Olivia they should have the money to pay for a nursery. There are ways to economize. If they can't find a way to do it every time they need it, they could at least find a way to do it some of the time and give you a break. Or pay you in some way. I understand you are family, but I believe they are taking advantage of your kindness. You already seem so busy with your own kids and house and life. I don't want to see you overwhelmed by adding their children to the mix. You need some time to yourself to focus on what you need to stay sane and healthy. Please consider that at the least. You are a priority too. Perhaps there is someone in her family who can help out some too? 
I hope your ear is getting better and that you are getting enough rest. You certainly deserve it. A little down time will do you loads of good. :hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> I know it's my issue and I had the same one with S; I am trying like hell to get over myself, but am not having a bunch of luck ATM.:wacko:

:hugs:
Dmom, what do you mean by your issue with S? Repeating the same behavior as your mom? 
Our society is loud and clear on the issue of obesity. It's not acceptable or tolerable. It really is damaging to one's self esteem either way. It is so hard to get balance here. Bad food abounds and contradictory signals are everywhere too. I hope you are being healthy and gaining enough weight for Henry. I'm really struggling with seeing the scale go up too, but apparently my body has decided that is what is going to happen. It is absolutely agonizing. I am trying so hard to let it go because I can't do anything about it right now, but I obsess about it constantly since I worked so hard to lose the weight to begin with.


----------



## dachsundmom

V, what I mean was, I was just as uncomfortable in my own skin with S. I haven't said much about how S eats, she is at a very healthy weight and always has been. Granted, her diet is not very interesting and she's a fairly picky eater.

But, she doesn't eat unless she is hungy and has no issues with leaving food on her plate, if she is full. I am taking that as a win. I did tell N over the weekend, to not let me repeat the mistakes with H.

For example, I have been known to order more than one meal for her in a restaurant, if she does not like the way her food looks/tastes. Before she could cook for herself, I would always make two separate meals for us, so she had all of the foods that she liked.:blush: Now she is very hesitant to try new foods and I know a lot of it is my fault. Even if she goes to eat at someone else's house, she won't take/try anything new. She really will sit at the table and just eat bread.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,had a lie in this morning ,my inner ear infection has aggravated my vertigo and I am now in a worse place than yesterday ,:growlmad:Took all my tabs at onc this morning without any food and went back to sleep ,woke up feeling very sick and light headed and took a tumble down the stairs ,my dd came running after me trying to catch me and has been at my side ever since :nope:Bless her ,:hugs:I didn't hurt myself and I have no pain n my ear just dizzy and feeling sea sick and can only lie down propped with pillows ,kids and Paul away to his sisters house for a few hours so have just came to say hi ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I can spare an office granny for you...I'll pack her in a box and ship her to NI right now.:haha:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> V, what I mean was, I was just as uncomfortable in my own skin with S. I haven't said much about how S eats, she is at a very healthy weight and always has been. Granted, her diet is not very interesting and she's a fairly picky eater.
> 
> But, she doesn't eat unless she is hungy and has no issues with leaving food on her plate, if she is full. I am taking that as a win. I did tell N over the weekend, to not let me repeat the mistakes with H.
> 
> For example, I have been known to order more than one meal for her in a restaurant, if she does not like the way her food looks/tastes. Before she could cook for herself, I would always make two separate meals for us, so she had all of the foods that she liked.:blush: Now she is very hesitant to try new foods and I know a lot of it is my fault. Even if she goes to eat at someone else's house, she won't take/try anything new. She really will sit at the table and just eat bread.:wacko:

It is very hard to strike just the right balance. Don't beat yourself up now. I'm a picky eater in some ways because my dad is a picky eater. I don't like certain things and I just refuse to eat them. Most of them I have tried by now, but I haven't changed my mind about the vast majority of them. My mom didn't cook different meals for us, but just stuck within the boundaries my father's tastes demanded, so there wasn't extra work for her. I will eat more things than my dad will eat thankfully. Some of it has just taken time and pressure from my peers to at least try a new thing when I would turn my nose up at it. Other times I will just sit there and eat some bread. ie: my recent trip to Spain. 
I don't think there is any magic fix at this point. I'd just let her figure it out. Definitely take it as a win that she will not eat when she isn't hungry anymore. My mother did the clean plate rule with us, and it has certainly caused me to eat when I am not hungry even as an adult. That is a hard one to break. I managed to leave some food last night and that was a minor miracle. 
There are worse things in this world than being a picky eater. I hope that she broadens her horizons for her own sake, but it's not the end of the world. I do tend to believe the midwesterners are a bit more close minded about the things they eat. That is where we come from and my dad certainly fits this stereotype to a T. Honestly, I think some of it comes from the lack of availability and quality of products. I don't like seafood because my dad doesn't eat it and it just wasn't available (thankfully). My mom loves to tell the story to this day about how one time she made potato soup while my father was on a business trip and added a can of clams to it. My sister and I acted like she tried to poison us apparently. I don't remember it, but she said our reaction was extreme :rofl: So, sometimes it's a no win situation. :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I can spare an office granny for you...I'll pack her in a box and ship her to NI right now.:haha:

:haha:As long as she helps out and I don't need to look after her too :haha::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Hey girls....got a chuckle out of the last lot of pages (geez I've missed a LOT! You gals flip the pages QUICK on this thread :haha: ) ...up until I read about your fall despie. :hugs: Scary stuff! How sweet of your DD though. 

Not much going on in my world..pretty much same ol' same ol'. Got stuck into my garden this past week. Things are looking much better and I actually feel like I accomplished something Wooooo!

And I'll end this post by saying "Long live the queeeen" (dang she's been around for ages!!)


----------



## dachsundmom

V, the one good piece of advice my mother gave me, was to never ask S to clean her plate and/or never, reward/punish with food. :thumbup:

It has been a tough one to keep up with, bc when the kid is having a shit day, my first instinct is to take her out for ice cream...but, I don't want her to comfort eat.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Hey girls....got a chuckle out of the last lot of pages (geez I've missed a LOT! You gals flip the pages QUICK on this thread :haha: ) ...up until I read about your fall despie. :hugs: Scary stuff! How sweet of your DD though.
> 
> Not much going on in my world..pretty much same ol' same ol'. Got stuck into my garden this past week. Things are looking much better and I actually feel like I accomplished something Wooooo!
> 
> And I'll end this post by saying "Long live the queeeen" (dang she's been around for ages!!)

Great to hear from you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:A lot of gardening going on around here too ,miss you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> V, the one good piece of advice my mother gave me, was to never ask S to clean her plate and/or never, reward/punish with food. :thumbup:
> 
> It has been a tough one to keep up with, bc when the kid is having a shit day, my first instinct is to take her out for ice cream...but, I don't want her to comfort eat.:wacko:

Sound advice from your mom and something I could never do ,as I constantly reward myself and kids with food :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, keep in mind the source of this advice...when I used to go trick-or-treating for Halloween, my mother used to take all of my candy. Not to ration it out to me later, but she tossed all of it in the trash. Or so she said.

I would see her picking out the chocolate pieces for herself and hiding them from me. 

For Easter, I got sugar-free or carob chocolate rabbits. She never commented on my weight, but her actions said a hella lot more.:nope:

Oh, and the woman was 5'7' and 105lbs....stick thin.


----------



## wana b a mom

despie!! oh no!! you poor babe..... did you hurt yourself? I hope that vertigo goes away soon.... :nope: :(
You do have a very kind heart... I say then do what makes you happy. You seem to manage your time very well. Just remember that sometimes, it is ok to say "no" and focus on yourself and your own. 
Ahhh, If the world had more people like you... :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T omg hope you are ok :hugs::hugs:

I hate wasting food. I would rather eat everything on my plate and be sick than waste it :haha: I think this is from getting the 'starving children in Africa' talk at dinner. Having said that, luckily I don't really put on a lot of weight :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Happy Birthday T!

Hope you have a lovely day and get spoilt :hug: :cake: :cake:

Xxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Sorry I have been MIA I've been having too much fun :haha:. The music festival was a washout- terrential rain still we met lots of nice people who shared their Pimms and Gin with us :thumbup::haha:. Yesterday we had our street party which was fun but hard work we finally got home at 10pm and we were knackered. Got a nice quiet day planned today going for a walk with the lovely Baxter and then having bbq at my mums or OH mum. I've had another spectacular temp drop and I can feel AF is coming, strangely i'm okay this month think it's because we only had one shag this month around O.

Happy birthday T- hope you feel well enough to enjoy your special day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi to LL, BF, Milty, Dmon, Crystal, Viking, Garnet, Sus, Wannab, 44andhoping, and anyone I've forgotten-:wave:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

:cake::wine::angelnot::icecream::serenade:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


Happy Birthday Tracey!:kiss:


----------



## Garnet

Happy Birthday. Despie    May you have a wonderful one.


----------



## Milty

Happy Birthday :cake: T

I hope you are feeling better :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Still in bed :( :thumbup:Thanks ladies for the good wishes sorry I can't reply to them all ,love you all :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

iphone :happydance::happydance::happydance:

sick :cry::cry::cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, are you at your mom's now?


----------



## Butterfly67

I've snuck back to my house to do some more packing up of the house today but other than that am staying at hers so not getting on here that much :cry: you OK? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Birthday Despie!!! Fellow Gemini ! Yey!


----------



## dippycat

Happy Birthday Despie :). Feel better soon. 

Madonna was fab last night. But v tired as she didn't come on til 10.45. We got to bed at 2.30... Look the gig upon YouTube if you want to see an amazing show!

Hi to everyone. Night night zzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Jax41

:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:

*
HAPPY BIRTHDAY T!!!*


:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:​
I'm so sorry you're sick and on your b'day too :growlmad: vertigo/ear/dizzy/sickness problems are just horrid, leave you feeling like you've got a major hangover :wacko: hang on, you sure you've not been hitting the champagne? :winkwink:

Love you loads 
Jax
xXx


----------



## Jax41

Sorry girls, didn't mean to get you all hyped and then do a MIA.....had a busy weekend like most of us and a hot date with Chris Martin and Coldplay on Saturday night (OMG they were absolutely amazing) and I've been watching a lot of the Jubilee and partying but I've posted DH's results on my journal, neither of us can make head nor tail of them!! :shrug::haha: Any help greatly appreciated, thanks :flower:x


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Missed you biatch :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax ,:kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Missed you biatch :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling a bit better hoping to be good for tomorrow for a day out with my friend ,got loads of vouchers to spend too :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:

Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

Hello lovelies! I have been MIA, had no computer and then ne electric for weeks now. Well the electicity comes and goes but overall it has been a nightmare! Anyway how is everyone doing? No new BFPs? I was hoping to see some good news on the bfp thread. I hope you are all doing well anyway.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi natsby :flower::hugs::hugs:Happy 18 weeks ,:) xxxx


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I'm sure you'll make up for it! :thumbup: Yep, me and DH had a lovely day up in London on Sat, out for lunch and then to see Coldplay. DH's two daughters had their birthdays Sun and Mon so he has been MIA doing his 'Dad' bit, good boy! Sunday I had my Mum and MIL over to watch the Thames pageant and dinner in the eve, Monday Mum and I went to Asda (how glamorous!) and today I've watched the TV, just running a bath for a soak and warm up it's freezing here! Have had to cancel camping with the girls at the weekend, just too wet, windy and cold :0(


----------



## Jax41

Hi Nats :flower: good to hear from you and see that little bean is getting stronger and stronger :thumbup: Nope no news here, we're still trying, I'm still on the verge of giving up and accepting the inevitable and we're all still driving each other nuts :wacko::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll make up for it! :thumbup: Yep, me and DH had a lovely day up in London on Sat, out for lunch and then to see Coldplay. DH's two daughters had their birthdays Sun and Mon so he has been MIA doing his 'Dad' bit, good boy! Sunday I had my Mum and MIL over to watch the Thames pageant and dinner in the eve, Monday Mum and I went to Asda (how glamorous!) and today I've watched the TV, just running a bath for a soak and warm up it's freezing here! Have had to cancel camping with the girls at the weekend, just too wet, windy and cold :0(Click to expand...

Sounds like u have had so much fun :thumbup:,am thinking of having a bath too ,got some new shampoo and conditioner and bubble bath but maybe it's too iffy with my ear ,:wacko:Jax my sons tests were clear :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll make up for it! :thumbup: Yep, me and DH had a lovely day up in London on Sat, out for lunch and then to see Coldplay. DH's two daughters had their birthdays Sun and Mon so he has been MIA doing his 'Dad' bit, good boy! Sunday I had my Mum and MIL over to watch the Thames pageant and dinner in the eve, Monday Mum and I went to Asda (how glamorous!) and today I've watched the TV, just running a bath for a soak and warm up it's freezing here! Have had to cancel camping with the girls at the weekend, just too wet, windy and cold :0(Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like u have had so much fun :thumbup:,am thinking of having a bath too ,got some new shampoo and conditioner and bubble bath but maybe it's too iffy with my ear ,:wacko:Jax my sons tests were clear :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:yipee::yipee: Whoop! Whoop! :yipee::yipee: Oh T! That's made my day, thank God for that :flower:

You'll be fine in the bath but I'd try not to get anything in your ear just yet, esp water......happy soaking :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll make up for it! :thumbup: Yep, me and DH had a lovely day up in London on Sat, out for lunch and then to see Coldplay. DH's two daughters had their birthdays Sun and Mon so he has been MIA doing his 'Dad' bit, good boy! Sunday I had my Mum and MIL over to watch the Thames pageant and dinner in the eve, Monday Mum and I went to Asda (how glamorous!) and today I've watched the TV, just running a bath for a soak and warm up it's freezing here! Have had to cancel camping with the girls at the weekend, just too wet, windy and cold :0(Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like u have had so much fun :thumbup:,am thinking of having a bath too ,got some new shampoo and conditioner and bubble bath but maybe it's too iffy with my ear ,:wacko:Jax my sons tests were clear :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee::yipee: Whoop! Whoop! :yipee::yipee: Oh T! That's made my day, thank God for that :flower:
> 
> You'll be fine in the bath but I'd try not to get anything in your ear just yet, esp water......happy soaking :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yip it made my day too ,o god hubby is making me homemade chips and steak onions and mushrooms ,haven't ate in three days ,hope I can manage something :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Hey, can't miss a day shopping esp when you've got vouchers to spend! :happydance: So glad you're feeling better :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Me too even if it's a Bit too late :haha:Did u have a good weekend ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I'm sure you'll make up for it! :thumbup: Yep, me and DH had a lovely day up in London on Sat, out for lunch and then to see Coldplay. DH's two daughters had their birthdays Sun and Mon so he has been MIA doing his 'Dad' bit, good boy! Sunday I had my Mum and MIL over to watch the Thames pageant and dinner in the eve, Monday Mum and I went to Asda (how glamorous!) and today I've watched the TV, just running a bath for a soak and warm up it's freezing here! Have had to cancel camping with the girls at the weekend, just too wet, windy and cold :0(Click to expand...
> 
> Sounds like u have had so much fun :thumbup:,am thinking of having a bath too ,got some new shampoo and conditioner and bubble bath but maybe it's too iffy with my ear ,:wacko:Jax my sons tests were clear :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :yipee::yipee: Whoop! Whoop! :yipee::yipee: Oh T! That's made my day, thank God for that :flower:
> 
> You'll be fine in the bath but I'd try not to get anything in your ear just yet, esp water......happy soaking :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yip it made my day too ,o god hubby is making me homemade chips and steak onions and mushrooms ,haven't ate in three days ,hope I can manage something :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yum, yum pigs bum! Just ask him not to load your plate up too much in case it puts you off - enjoy :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:flower: Happy Birthday Lovely Despie!!!!!!!:flower:
I am glad you are starting to feel a little better. Make sure to continue resting!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies and thanks for all the birthday wishes ,vertigo almost gone this morning but am staying on the tabs and taking it easy ,am still deaf in one ear ,it's a bit worrying hope that clears wen the infection does ,haven't even thought about o which should be within the next week ,right off to get the kids up won't be easy after four days off school :nope:Happy Monday everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi:

I'm going to say it straight. I don't think you should be looking after Olivia this week. You need to rest and get better :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
Well AF came yesterday it was the first month in the 34 months weve been ttc that I didn't feel sad, I was fine I think i knew after the trauma of last month I shouldnt have taken clomid last month cos i wasnt really ready to ttc properly. So, i have accepted this was a rest month and I think I'll do clomid again this month and try to have more sex (for fun but hopefully around O!).

Despie- glad you're feeling better. Yah for the Iphone, i got one for my birthday in November and I LOVE it!! It's a life changer- i couldn't live without it now. Have to say i agree with BF I don't think you're well enough to be looking after Olivia this week and i think your brother + SIL have to accept if they don't put her into nursery they have no childcare if you are ill. You would be devastated if you fell while holding her :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi Jax- i responded in your journal re OH's results- has he still got the GP appointment to discuss them? :hugs::hugs: 

Hi to BF, LL, Indigo, Viking, Garnet, Crystal, Milty and all the other ladies on this thread

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning everyone

Despi sorry hun but I agree your not well enough...by the way it's Wed not Monday


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, it's Monday for the UK girls, bc they had a 4-day weekend, lol.

Suki, I love your perspective and I am glad you're able to enjoy yourself; life is too short for anything else.:thumbup:

T, just take it as easy as you can.:hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, it's Monday for the UK girls, bc they had a 4-day weekend, lol.
> 
> Suki, I love your perspective and I am glad you're able to enjoy yourself; life is too short for anything else.:thumbup:
> 
> T, just take it as easy as you can.:hugs:
> 
> Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning ,who's that in your pic ,I love it :hugs::hugs::hugs:Shit it's Wednesday :haha::blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's me, with my first doxie.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T : :thumbup:Am back to the docs today at five as I still can't hear :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> Well AF came yesterday it was the first month in the 34 months weve been ttc that I didn't feel sad, I was fine I think i knew after the trauma of last month I shouldnt have taken clomid last month cos i wasnt really ready to ttc properly. So, i have accepted this was a rest month and I think I'll do clomid again this month and try to have more sex (for fun but hopefully around O!).
> 
> Despie- glad you're feeling better. Yah for the Iphone, i got one for my birthday in November and I LOVE it!! It's a life changer- i couldn't live without it now. Have to say i agree with BF I don't think you're well enough to be looking after Olivia this week and i think your brother + SIL have to accept if they don't put her into nursery they have no childcare if you are ill. You would be devastated if you fell while holding her :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi Jax- i responded in your journal re OH's results- has he still got the GP appointment to discuss them? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to BF, LL, Indigo, Viking, Garnet, Crystal, Milty and all the other ladies on this thread
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry for af but glad u are ok and organising for next month ,love my ifon ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> :hi: Morning everyone
> 
> Despi sorry hun but I agree your not well enough...by the way it's Wed not Monday

Shit it's Wednesday :haha::blush::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, when S had her one and only ear infection, it was almost 2 weeks before she could hear out of it, from what I have been told, if they get bad enough, it's completely normal for hearing to take a little while to be fully restored.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, when S had her one and only ear infection, it was almost 2 weeks before she could hear out of it, from what I have been told, if they get bad enough, it's completely normal for hearing to take a little while to be fully restored.:hugs:

Thanks b ,is that s in your sig pic ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Yep, it's me.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Yep, it's me.:haha:

U are so beautiful :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning Despie, glad you are feeling better. Please do take care of yourself!!!

Hi ladies :hi::wave:


----------



## Indigo77

That's you??? And the dog?


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> That's you??? And the dog?

Yep, that's me with Gretchen...and in true doxie fashion, she hated my guts. That look on my face isn't wonder, it's sheer terror. :haha:

She never bit me.


----------



## Indigo77

You actually used to have a demon doxie & opted to get another? :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> You actually used to have a demon doxie & opted to get another? :haha:

I've had for demon doxies and a crazy lab...I keep repeating history.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> That's me, with my first doxie.:thumbup:

:awww: :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> You actually used to have a demon doxie & opted to get another? :haha:
> 
> I've had for demon doxies and a crazy lab...I keep repeating history.:haha:Click to expand...

:dohh:


----------



## Milty

B you were so cute and tiny


----------



## Viking15

Love the pic Dmom. 
Despie, please give yourself the chance to rest and get well. :hugs:
Suki, I am sorry for AF, and I hope that your new battle plan works! :thumbup: 
BF, I hope your mom is getting better. How is the house moving going?


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: despie!! happy belated bday!!!! I hope it was good despite your illness. An iphone! wow!!! nice present :) glad you are feeling a bit better.

:hugs: to all the ladies around!!!
:hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Happy "Belated" birthday D !!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:

I'm SO glad someone had a day full o' goodies (although sorry you're not up to par yet!) Hopefully some good ol' shopping will help you bounce back :thumbup:

Sorry to read about the :witch: arriving for those of you who woek up to that lovely present :hugs: I'm almost waiting in anticipation for her too. I no longer even test, I cant stand the disappointment any more. 

I had a HELLA day at work yesterday! I swear this job stresses me out too much! I was on the tootsies for 11 and a half hours running around like a mad chook! No breaks (no time) Then lets add in the 75 minute commute either way :wacko: UGH! Another shift where I get home after 8:30pm *siiigh*

*major grumble alert*

Then to add one of my co workers comes in with her new baby boy (OMGGGGG the most adorable baby..just born on Memorial day) I hugged her but instantly felt tears. I wish I could STOP the thoughts of sadness then jealously in my mind. I shrugged it off as I had to snap back to work mode, then I got a call from another co worker who tells me shes PREGNANT! (not trying) Again instant tears! (I MUST get off the "woe is me train")

There were 2 clients who came in (both with babys!!) oooh how I try my best to be so cheerful and happy for them. (I SWEAR I mean it when I say how happy I am for you girls) .... then on the radio on the way home there was at least 6 separate times I had to switch channels because there was baby related audio going on. What the? I'm either being tested or tortured :cry::dohh:

On the looong drive home...tearing up again. Stupid hormones, recapping the day. Alone with my thoughts I feel dangerous at times. :cry: Im not used to it. For over a years Ive always been able to shrug it all off and accept whatever may come to DH and I. 
I suppose Im falling off that wagon. I get it now when I read about others not being able to tolerate the TTC journey. 

OK...vent over. I feel better already :sleep:

PS I also adore your pic Dmom. Any pic that has a precious pet in it is gold in my books. Always and forever the animal lover!!


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Happy "Belated" birthday D !!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I'm SO glad someone had a day full o' goodies (although sorry you're not up to par yet!) Hopefully some good ol' shopping will help you bounce back :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to read about the :witch: arriving for those of you who woek up to that lovely present :hugs: I'm almost waiting in anticipation for her too. I no longer even test, I cant stand the disappointment any more.
> 
> I had a HELLA day at work yesterday! I swear this job stresses me out too much! I was on the tootsies for 11 and a half hours running around like a mad chook! No breaks (no time) Then lets add in the 75 minute commute either way :wacko: UGH! Another shift where I get home after 8:30pm *siiigh*
> 
> *major grumble alert*
> 
> Then to add one of my co workers comes in with her new baby boy (OMGGGGG the most adorable baby..just born on Memorial day) I hugged her but instantly felt tears. I wish I could STOP the thoughts of sadness then jealously in my mind. I shrugged it off as I had to snap back to work mode, then I got a call from another co worker who tells me shes PREGNANT! (not trying) Again instant tears! (I MUST get off the "woe is me train")
> 
> There were 2 clients who came in (both with babys!!) oooh how I try my best to be so cheerful and happy for them. (I SWEAR I mean it when I say how happy I am for you girls) .... then on the radio on the way home there was at least 6 separate times I had to switch channels because there was baby related audio going on. What the? I'm either being tested or tortured :cry::dohh:
> 
> On the looong drive home...tearing up again. Stupid hormones, recapping the day. Alone with my thoughts I feel dangerous at times. :cry: Im not used to it. For over a years Ive always been able to shrug it all off and accept whatever may come to DH and I.
> I suppose Im falling off that wagon. I get it now when I read about others not being able to tolerate the TTC journey.
> 
> OK...vent over. I feel better already :sleep:
> 
> PS I also adore your pic Dmom. Any pic that has a precious pet in it is gold in my books. Always and forever the animal lover!!

Sorry u are gaving such a rough time sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:Tearful and emotional are also great pregnancy signs ,wen do you test ?hope u get a break soon from work ,I think u need some me time ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :hi: despie!! happy belated bday!!!! I hope it was good despite your illness. An iphone! wow!!! nice present :) glad you are feeling a bit better.
> 
> :hugs: to all the ladies around!!!
> :hugs:

Feeling much better today and yea the ifon is fab ,hope all is good with you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie now you can text me AND play Draw Something with me too! ;-) and Jodie of course heheehe


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie now you can text me AND play Draw Something with me too! ;-) and Jodie of course heheehe

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Peace :flower::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Despi it's fun you should play it


----------



## dachsundmom

Anyone one I missed earlier...hello!:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

44andHoping said:


> Happy "Belated" birthday D !!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I'm SO glad someone had a day full o' goodies (although sorry you're not up to par yet!) Hopefully some good ol' shopping will help you bounce back :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to read about the :witch: arriving for those of you who woek up to that lovely present :hugs: I'm almost waiting in anticipation for her too. I no longer even test, I cant stand the disappointment any more.
> 
> I had a HELLA day at work yesterday! I swear this job stresses me out too much! I was on the tootsies for 11 and a half hours running around like a mad chook! No breaks (no time) Then lets add in the 75 minute commute either way :wacko: UGH! Another shift where I get home after 8:30pm *siiigh*
> 
> *major grumble alert*
> 
> Then to add one of my co workers comes in with her new baby boy (OMGGGGG the most adorable baby..just born on Memorial day) I hugged her but instantly felt tears. I wish I could STOP the thoughts of sadness then jealously in my mind. I shrugged it off as I had to snap back to work mode, then I got a call from another co worker who tells me shes PREGNANT! (not trying) Again instant tears! (I MUST get off the "woe is me train")
> 
> There were 2 clients who came in (both with babys!!) oooh how I try my best to be so cheerful and happy for them. (I SWEAR I mean it when I say how happy I am for you girls) .... then on the radio on the way home there was at least 6 separate times I had to switch channels because there was baby related audio going on. What the? I'm either being tested or tortured :cry::dohh:
> 
> On the looong drive home...tearing up again. Stupid hormones, recapping the day. Alone with my thoughts I feel dangerous at times. :cry: Im not used to it. For over a years Ive always been able to shrug it all off and accept whatever may come to DH and I.
> I suppose Im falling off that wagon. I get it now when I read about others not being able to tolerate the TTC journey.
> 
> OK...vent over. I feel better already :sleep:
> 
> PS I also adore your pic Dmom. Any pic that has a precious pet in it is gold in my books. Always and forever the animal lover!!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
your chart is looking good. Have you tested?


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,googly dylis Milty wanna llbean bf jax sus sum nats 44 llbean b suki indigo Viking peace dippy rashaa Garnet and crystal and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,my vertigo has gone completely thank the lord but still can't hear ,doc said it could take up to three weeks :wacko:Happy Thursday ,my baby girl is seven on Monday :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Aw bless your little girl :happydance::happydance::cloud9: Glad the vertigo has gone :thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

T, so glad the vertigo has gone, makes a huge difference not feeling tom and dick all the time, poor old you.

Have a lovely day with Olivia Grace! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

Thank goodness the vertigo is gone!!!!

Give hugs and kisses to Olivia for me too please, she is so precious


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning!

Morning :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/56ec12b7.jpg


----------



## Indigo77

She's getting big!


----------



## 44andHoping

TY! :hugs:

I am feeling a lot better today. I had a FABULOUS day yesterday...got out in the sunshine and was part of a dog rescue, breaking an extremely neglected poochie out of a shelter and driving her to her new foster family. Thanks once again to an animal managing to help make me feel better & brighter!

I guess I may test if AF doesnt show up by Tuesday ~ BUT I have a feeling she'll show. I tend to get emotional a week before she's due and Im getting the typical pre Af symps...yet again! I just find it more difficult to stay positive these days. BUT will have to wait n see.

SWEEEEEEEEEEEEEEET baby girl *love**




Desperado167 said:


> 44andHoping said:
> 
> 
> Happy "Belated" birthday D !!!! :flower::flower::flower::flower:
> 
> I'm SO glad someone had a day full o' goodies (although sorry you're not up to par yet!) Hopefully some good ol' shopping will help you bounce back :thumbup:
> 
> Sorry to read about the :witch: arriving for those of you who woek up to that lovely present :hugs: I'm almost waiting in anticipation for her too. I no longer even test, I cant stand the disappointment any more.
> 
> I had a HELLA day at work yesterday! I swear this job stresses me out too much! I was on the tootsies for 11 and a half hours running around like a mad chook! No breaks (no time) Then lets add in the 75 minute commute either way :wacko: UGH! Another shift where I get home after 8:30pm *siiigh*
> 
> *major grumble alert*
> 
> Then to add one of my co workers comes in with her new baby boy (OMGGGGG the most adorable baby..just born on Memorial day) I hugged her but instantly felt tears. I wish I could STOP the thoughts of sadness then jealously in my mind. I shrugged it off as I had to snap back to work mode, then I got a call from another co worker who tells me shes PREGNANT! (not trying) Again instant tears! (I MUST get off the "woe is me train")
> 
> There were 2 clients who came in (both with babys!!) oooh how I try my best to be so cheerful and happy for them. (I SWEAR I mean it when I say how happy I am for you girls) .... then on the radio on the way home there was at least 6 separate times I had to switch channels because there was baby related audio going on. What the? I'm either being tested or tortured :cry::dohh:
> 
> On the looong drive home...tearing up again. Stupid hormones, recapping the day. Alone with my thoughts I feel dangerous at times. :cry: Im not used to it. For over a years Ive always been able to shrug it all off and accept whatever may come to DH and I.
> I suppose Im falling off that wagon. I get it now when I read about others not being able to tolerate the TTC journey.
> 
> OK...vent over. I feel better already :sleep:
> 
> PS I also adore your pic Dmom. Any pic that has a precious pet in it is gold in my books. Always and forever the animal lover!!
> 
> Sorry u are gaving such a rough time sweetie :hugs::hugs::hugs:Tearful and emotional are also great pregnancy signs ,wen do you test ?hope u get a break soon from work ,I think u need some me time ,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


----------



## LLbean

44...are you testing?


----------



## 44andHoping

I will by Monday or Tuesday next wk if temp doesnt drop, although I dont always get a drop in temp when she's due.


----------



## LLbean

FXd for you!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2ac2fa69.jpg.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/73d2c99e.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/022b0a46.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2ac2fa69.jpg. Shopping with a baby is hard work :haha:

good grief that's a lot of stuff hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

That was only for the kids lunches ,we couldn't fit anything in as the car seat took up the whole trolly ,monster of a seat :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Great photos T, glad you're feeling better. I recognise your SW shop from my days on it :haha::hugs::hugs:

I'm CD 3 started clomid last night so will see what this month brings. Had to take the lovely Baxter to the vets last night, he had a really red swollen, weeping eye. Anyway the vet saw him for 10 minutes gave him some eye drops and it was £175!!! I was feeling a bit pi**ed off then we saw another couple crying cos their dog had just died and we skipped out of there! Will try and claim some of it back on his insurance.

44andhoping- glad you had a better day, its amazing how animals can lift your mood :thumbup:. Good luck for testing next week :hugs:

Hi to Indigo, Sus, Viking, BF, Garnet, LL, Jax, and anyone else i've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2ac2fa69.jpg. Shopping with a baby is hard work :haha:

:haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies am feeling so much better and ready to start my shagathon once I get a line on my opks ,have decided to have fun with my hubby and if it works it works but at least we have enjoyed it has made me realise I need to be more upbeat about things and be happy for wot I have got ,I mean I will probably keep trying till I am 50 :haha:But I want to enjoy my life my kids and my wonderful husband while i can :kiss:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg suki that's an awful lot of money :growlmad:Is his eye any better ?:kiss:


----------



## 44andHoping

Suki I work at a Veterinary hospital and I know it always seems like a lot to fork out for our loved ones.

Some hospitals are reasonable about charges for services and meds while others tend to overcharge. I do hope the Dr did a FULL exam as I hate to hear about office visits where the Dr only performs a check on the specific area he/she is going in for. You pay for a physical exam therefore you SHOULD be getting quality care. That being said I'm not putting down your particular vet but I do hear about it from clients who change hospitals due to this issue :(

Hope the eye sorts itself out. They probably did an ulcer check and tearing test. One think I DO know is foxtails are out this time of year and this yr with a vengence!! Not sure if you have them or where u are located but number one thing leading up to summer and throught summertime. 

GL with the Clomid this month. I picked up another course myself but prob not going to start it for a few months as it gave me seriously nasty side effects..not ready for that again yet. I guess Im still hoping in a small way that the HSG I had last month has cleaned out some cobwebs FXed for all of us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





sukisam said:


> Great photos T, glad you're feeling better. I recognise your SW shop from my days on it :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I'm CD 3 started clomid last night so will see what this month brings. Had to take the lovely Baxter to the vets last night, he had a really red swollen, weeping eye. Anyway the vet saw him for 10 minutes gave him some eye drops and it was £175!!! I was feeling a bit pi**ed off then we saw another couple crying cos their dog had just died and we skipped out of there! Will try and claim some of it back on his insurance.
> 
> 44andhoping- glad you had a better day, its amazing how animals can lift your mood :thumbup:. Good luck for testing next week :hugs:
> 
> Hi to Indigo, Sus, Viking, BF, Garnet, LL, Jax, and anyone else i've forgotten
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

so glad you are feeling better!!! :hugs:
and LOVE the pictures :) thanks for sharing them with us!!

My last day of BC is tomorrow but becasue I have been spotting I may have to go for the baseline sono earlier = Sunday June 10th, that means start taking the shots! I can't wait to get started! :)

hugs to everyone! :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> so glad you are feeling better!!! :hugs:
> and LOVE the pictures :) thanks for sharing them with us!!
> 
> My last day of BC is tomorrow but becasue I have been spotting I may have to go for the baseline sono earlier = Sunday June 10th, that means start taking the shots! I can't wait to get started! :)
> 
> hugs to everyone! :hugs:

Best of luck!!!!!!! :flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks LL!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> so glad you are feeling better!!! :hugs:
> and LOVE the pictures :) thanks for sharing them with us!!
> 
> My last day of BC is tomorrow but becasue I have been spotting I may have to go for the baseline sono earlier = Sunday June 10th, that means start taking the shots! I can't wait to get started! :)
> 
> hugs to everyone! :hugs:

I can't wait either :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,thank phuck it's Friday ,looking forward to the weekend and lie ins ,Hapoy Friday everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Happy Friday Despie :hug::hug::hug::hug:
Been rainin here for 2 days but I dont care coz im mostly not working today  
xxx


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Happy Friday Despie :hug::hug::hug::hug:
> Been rainin here for 2 days but I dont care coz im mostly not working today
> xxx

Thanks for the hugs ,:kiss:Was an awful day yesterday :rain::rain::rain: and today ,great you are getting a bit of a break from work ,And I have my sons swimming gala ,missed it last year so really looking forward to it :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where is everyone ?miss you ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Ladies,
Coming out from all the packed boxes. Our first moving pod should be here today so we can clear the clutter of some of the boxes out . Of course as Murphy's Law dictates, it will hit the 90 degree mark just cause we are packing. It has been mild 70's all week.. I see everyone doing good and we get to see if Susiebean and Viking's baby sex. Desp, Miss cutiepie must love her noodles. Miss everyone. Hi Despie, DMom, LL, Indigo, Viking, Susie, Suki, BF, WanaBMom,Milty,Jen and everyone else. Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Viking15

Hi Garnet! Good luck with the move! Everyone seems to be moving lately. I hope you can stay cool and everything goes smoothly. 
I am off to my appt now. So nervous!


----------



## LLbean

Viking can't wait!!!! 

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

V...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hola girls!:flower:


----------



## sukisam

Bloody hell just did a massive post then lost it :growlmad::growlmad:

In essence I'm okay on the clomid, hasnt stopped raining, my car passed it's MOT :happydance: and i have a lovely quite weekend planned :thumbup:. Baxter's eye is better thanks T, 44-no she didn't do a full exam she said she would but she got cross because Baxter was grupmy because he was in pain. She said " I can't help you Baxter if you don't stand still and open your eye" in a stern voice!! I said "erm he doesn't understand you he's a dog! But I'm guessing he's picking up on the fact that you're cross with him. He's only 5 months and he's in pain so you might need to be a bit kinder!!" :growlmad::growlmad:

Viking- good luck with the scan :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope you and your Mum are okay :hugs::hugs:

LL- hope you're okay, your chart is looking nice :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- Good luck with the move :hugs::hugs:

Despie- hope your son's swimming gala was fun :hugs: :hugs:

Wannab- how exciting starting soon keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Milty, Dmon, Sus, Jax, and anyone I've forgotten

Happy Friday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Omg suki ,stupid vet :growlmad:Am glad Baxter is better ,poor thing ,are uou ok on the clomid ?:hugs::hugs:my son got disqualified from his first race for cheating :growlmad:They said he wasn't swimming enough ffs they are only kids My hubby took him to smiths and bought him a massive box of lego ,:cloud9:God I love that man ,it was the biggest box in the shop :thumbup:So Hapoy it's the weekend ,:thumbup:and we have a church fete tomorrow an,mad kids icecream popcorn and slush puppies ,o Jesus :haha:Hapoy weekend everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

T- bloody hell he wasn't swimming enough FFS :growlmad:. You did very well not to throw the woman in the pool, shame you couldn't have got olivia to throw up on her :haha::haha: Bless your OH for buying the lego and coming second is very good I bet you're :cloud9:. hope DD's party goes well -good luck I know what parties with girls are like :haha::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> T- bloody hell he wasn't swimming enough FFS :growlmad:. You did very well not to throw the woman in the pool, shame you couldn't have got olivia to throw up on her :haha::haha: Bless your OH for buying the lego and coming second is very good I bet you're :cloud9:. hope DD's party goes well -good luck I know what parties with girls are like :haha::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yip girls can be mad :haha: I think there will be eight ,six / seven year olds :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis and Dippycat :flower::flower:Hi :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good Morning Ladies,
> Coming out from all the packed boxes. Our first moving pod should be here today so we can clear the clutter of some of the boxes out . Of course as Murphy's Law dictates, it will hit the 90 degree mark just cause we are packing. It has been mild 70's all week.. I see everyone doing good and we get to see if Susiebean and Viking's baby sex. Desp, Miss cutiepie must love her noodles. Miss everyone. Hi Despie, DMom, LL, Indigo, Viking, Susie, Suki, BF, WanaBMom,Milty,Jen and everyone else. Hope you have a wonderful day

Garnet ,:happydance::happydance::happydance:Missed you loads :kiss:O god 90 degress:nope:Hope you cope ok ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi liz :flower:,Viking just read your news ,:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi there! :wave:

Sorry about the swim stuff.... crazy!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hi there! :wave:
> 
> Sorry about the swim stuff.... crazy!

I know lol ,it's ok but as he still got a medal for the other race but bloody hell I was ready to attack :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Wen do u test lovely ?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi, despie must admit not looking forward to DD having parties all those screaming girls. Hope you managed to spend those vouchers on something nice. 

I'm with Suki in saying swimming people lucky not to be in pool


----------



## LLbean

tested today but white as can be LOL


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> tested today but white as can be LOL

Sorry sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no need to be sorry, I was not expecting anything different


----------



## dippycat

Hi. Despie - pics are gorgeous! Rubbish about the swimming gala :(

Just trying to catch up. Can't seem to keep up and reply as so busy! Still, only 3 weeks before summer hols start :D

Not feeling too good today as temp kept dropping. Had row with dh yesterday as he refused to buy me a test as we were supposed to be seeing what happens. Grrrr. Went and got one myself today though and as I expected bfn. Know I will be ok in a couple of days but dh putting on tv progs with pregnant people on it didn't help! He gave me a big hug though once he realised and said he knows I must be disappointed. It's not that though. I feel like I have failed. Ridiculous I know. 

Anyway it's a lovely evening here. It was 44 today but has cooled down now so we are sitting by the pool drinking and enjoying the quiet :)

Hi to all you lovely ladies :wave:


----------



## dippycat

LLbean said:


> tested today but white as can be LOL

Know how you feel :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hi. Despie - pics are gorgeous! Rubbish about the swimming gala :(
> 
> Just trying to catch up. Can't seem to keep up and reply as so busy! Still, only 3 weeks before summer hols start :D
> 
> Not feeling too good today as temp kept dropping. Had row with dh yesterday as he refused to buy me a test as we were supposed to be seeing what happens. Grrrr. Went and got one myself today though and as I expected bfn. Know I will be ok in a couple of days but dh putting on tv progs with pregnant people on it didn't help! He gave me a big hug though once he realised and said he knows I must be disappointed. It's not that though. I feel like I have failed. Ridiculous I know.
> 
> Anyway it's a lovely evening here. It was 44 today but has cooled down now so we are sitting by the pool drinking and enjoying the quiet :)
> 
> Hi to all you lovely ladies :wave:

Sorry for the bfn ,wen is af due ,your chart still looks real good ,:thumbup:You haven't failed Hun you are doing the best you can and u will succeed ,keep going lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/a2acd022.jpg. Bye bye cutie pie :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

she is too cute Despie


----------



## Desperado167

She's just gone home ,won't see her till Tuesday ,anything planned for the weekend liz ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol

you?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?

I don't envy you ,it's hard work ,church fete tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

awww happy birthday to her!


----------



## Dylis

Olivia grace is soo cute still all smiley, is she gonna be a redhead too ??


----------



## dippycat

Desperado167 said:


> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Despie - pics are gorgeous! Rubbish about the swimming gala :(
> 
> Just trying to catch up. Can't seem to keep up and reply as so busy! Still, only 3 weeks before summer hols start :D
> 
> Not feeling too good today as temp kept dropping. Had row with dh yesterday as he refused to buy me a test as we were supposed to be seeing what happens. Grrrr. Went and got one myself today though and as I expected bfn. Know I will be ok in a couple of days but dh putting on tv progs with pregnant people on it didn't help! He gave me a big hug though once he realised and said he knows I must be disappointed. It's not that though. I feel like I have failed. Ridiculous I know.
> 
> Anyway it's a lovely evening here. It was 44 today but has cooled down now so we are sitting by the pool drinking and enjoying the quiet :)
> 
> Hi to all you lovely ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the bfn ,wen is af due ,your chart still looks real good ,:thumbup:You haven't failed Hun you are doing the best you can and u will succeed ,keep going lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you :D. Af was prob due yesterday. Lp changes so it's hard to say. Longest since been temping is 16 days which is today so fully expecting her tomorrow. First month temping that not taken clomid too tho thought that would have made it shorter but obviously not! Wondering whether to take it again next month but on different days. Still a while to decide :)


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## dippycat

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?
> 
> I don't envy you ,it's hard work ,church fete tomorrow and birthday party for my dd on Sunday :thumbup:,she's seven on Monday :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...

What party are you doing for her?


----------



## dippycat

LLbean said:


> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?

Are you moving far?


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> Hi. Despie - pics are gorgeous! Rubbish about the swimming gala :(
> 
> Just trying to catch up. Can't seem to keep up and reply as so busy! Still, only 3 weeks before summer hols start :D
> 
> Not feeling too good today as temp kept dropping. Had row with dh yesterday as he refused to buy me a test as we were supposed to be seeing what happens. Grrrr. Went and got one myself today though and as I expected bfn. Know I will be ok in a couple of days but dh putting on tv progs with pregnant people on it didn't help! He gave me a big hug though once he realised and said he knows I must be disappointed. It's not that though. I feel like I have failed. Ridiculous I know.
> 
> Anyway it's a lovely evening here. It was 44 today but has cooled down now so we are sitting by the pool drinking and enjoying the quiet :)
> 
> Hi to all you lovely ladies :wave:
> 
> Sorry for the bfn ,wen is af due ,your chart still looks real good ,:thumbup:You haven't failed Hun you are doing the best you can and u will succeed ,keep going lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you :D. Af was prob due yesterday. Lp changes so it's hard to say. Longest since been temping is 16 days which is today so fully expecting her tomorrow. First month temping that not taken clomid too tho thought that would have made it shorter but obviously not! Wondering whether to take it again next month but on different days. Still a while to decide :)Click to expand...

Let's hope she stays away tomorrow ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?
> 
> I don't envy you ,it's hard work ,church fete tomorrow and birthday party for my dd on Sunday :thumbup:,she's seven on Monday :thumbup::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> What party are you doing for her?Click to expand...

Princess party ,she's very girlie :thumbup:Can't wait :hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Darn! You are right..animals really do pick up on our voices. I'm sorry to say..sounds like she was a bit impatient. :growlmad:
Glad his eye is doing better though.



sukisam said:


> Bloody hell just did a massive post then lost it :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> In essence I'm okay on the clomid, hasnt stopped raining, my car passed it's MOT :happydance: and i have a lovely quite weekend planned :thumbup:. Baxter's eye is better thanks T, 44-no she didn't do a full exam she said she would but she got cross because Baxter was grupmy because he was in pain. She said " I can't help you Baxter if you don't stand still and open your eye" in a stern voice!! I said "erm he doesn't understand you he's a dog! But I'm guessing he's picking up on the fact that you're cross with him. He's only 5 months and he's in pain so you might need to be a bit kinder!!" :growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Viking- good luck with the scan :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- hope you and your Mum are okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> LL- hope you're okay, your chart is looking nice :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Garnet- Good luck with the move :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- hope your son's swimming gala was fun :hugs: :hugs:
> 
> Wannab- how exciting starting soon keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Milty, Dmon, Sus, Jax, and anyone I've forgotten
> 
> Happy Friday
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

dippycat said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?
> 
> Are you moving far?Click to expand...

its about 45 minutes away so...depends on what you consider far LOL


----------



## 44andHoping

I caved and took the last one in the house. 

Mine was also (if possible) whiter than white ..soooo I refuse to buy any more. It's either Af or no Af for me next week.



LLbean said:


> tested today but white as can be LOL


----------



## LLbean

44andHoping said:


> I caved and took the last one in the house.
> 
> Mine was also (if possible) whiter than white ..soooo I refuse to buy any more. It's either Af or no Af for me next week.
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> tested today but white as can be LOLClick to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Christ all bloody mighty! 

My vent for the day is: DAMN THAT STUPID FREAKIN ADVERT ON TOP OF THE B n B PAGE!!!! Stop falling down for me to accidently click on itttttttttttttt.


----------



## LLbean

YES I hate them too!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will be boycotting Macy's and Kohl's because of it now


----------



## 44andHoping

I was thinking exactly the same thing!!! geeez!


----------



## LLbean

it's really stupid, they should realize that a banner is enough to peek interest if needed but that whole roll over thing actually will irritate potential customers


----------



## Desperado167

:argh::argh::argh::argh:


----------



## Desperado167

Hubby got us the box set of Game of Thrones ,watched one episode last night so am gonna watch one a night ,:thumbup:Too much bloody sex in it if you ask me but have been told there's a good story to it so will continue to watch :haha:Talk tomorrow lovely ladies ,so Happy today for Viking and sus ,lovely news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Morning Despie xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Morning Despie xxxxx

Morning sus :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,it's a lovely day here and it's the church fete today so lots of fun for the kids ,facepainting nail painting hair braiding bouncy castles stalls burgers buns and icecream :) still feeling bunged up and deaf and it's the last day of my tabs :shrug:Wtf is going on with my temps my chart looks like I just ovulated :dohh:It's way too early and I haven't been dtd as much as I would have liked but as I say it's way too early ,it looks so pretty thou :haha:,hiws everyone doing ,any plans today ?indigo jax b Viking sus sum googly ,suki garnet crystal dippy 44 llbean three birds Milty dylis bf Wannab rashaa Tessie pp ,and everyone else :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning:hi: hope the weather stays nice for your fete we have :rain: again.. been to spin class this morning and now mentally preparing myself for in laws arrival.


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:hi: hope the weather stays nice for your fete we have :rain: again.. been to spin class this morning and now mentally preparing myself for in laws arrival.

Is the In laws arrival a good thing or a bad thing :haha:Well done on spin class ,can't help but think of run Fatboy run wen u say spin class :haha::hugs::hugs:Have a great day lovely :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

In laws definitely bad thing, the dog is going out in the rain later if I have to carry him:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> In laws definitely bad thing, the dog is going out in the rain later if I have to carry him:haha:

O shit ,good luck then with that :thumbup:Is the dog your mil :haha::hugs:


----------



## dippycat

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,it's a lovely day here and it's the church fete today so lots of fun for the kids ,facepainting nail painting hair braiding bouncy castles stalls burgers buns and icecream :) still feeling bunged up and deaf and it's the last day of my tabs :shrug:Wtf is going on with my temps my chart looks like I just ovulated :dohh:It's way too early and I haven't been dtd as much as I would have liked but as I say it's way too early ,it looks so pretty thou :haha:,hiws everyone doing ,any plans today ?indigo jax b Viking sus sum googly ,suki garnet crystal dippy 44 llbean three birds Milty dylis bf Wannab rashaa Tessie pp ,and everyone else :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It does make a very pretty pattern. Could your temp still be dodgy from your ear infection? I would just keep dtd lots just in case ;)



LLbean said:


> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?
> 
> Are you moving far?Click to expand...
> 
> its about 45 minutes away so...depends on what you consider far LOLClick to expand...

Not too bad then for getting stuff from one place to the other :)



Desperado167 said:


> Hubby got us the box set of Game of Thrones ,watched one episode last night so am gonna watch one a night ,:thumbup:Too much bloody sex in it if you ask me but have been told there's a good story to it so will continue to watch :haha:Talk tomorrow lovely ladies ,so Happy today for Viking and sus ,lovely news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Ooh, they were talking about that at school (work) the other day. It sounds really good. Will have to get hold of it to watch I think :)

What a day so far. It's (yet another!) dd day. Musical theatre class this morning, get her a new phone after that plus a dress for her year 6 leavers' disco this week, now sitting waiting for her to finish a new dance class before going to go d her shoes for the disco. Then maybe we can go home. I don't have time for another baby! Good job it's cd1 today lol. 

Enjoy your Saturday everyone...


----------



## Dylis

Dippycat:hugs: for cd1:hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

Enjoy your day! 

Are you going to keep BDing every other day, just in case your ear infection is messing with your temps? 

We are going shopping & then brunch with my sister & mother. We need to find a lamp & toy chest for the nursery & then we're done. My DH wanted to invite his mother to brunch, but I begged him to not expose me to 2 crotchety old ladies at once. :wacko: 

My DH needs some new clothes, so we'll go shopping for him after brunch. We just did some spring cleaning & he was so helpful & good about purging a lot of stuff, he deserves some new clothes. Usually, he fights me to keep every little thing. I'm letting him hold on to his CDs (he has several hundreds) for 1 more year, but then he must join us in the new millennium.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> Enjoy your day!
> 
> Are you going to keep BDing every other day, just in case your ear infection is messing with your temps?
> 
> We are going shopping & then brunch with my sister & mother. We need to find a lamp & toy chest for the nursery & then we're done. My DH wanted to invite his mother to brunch, but I begged him to not expose me to 2 crotchety old ladies at once. :wacko:
> 
> My DH needs some new clothes, so we'll go shopping for him after brunch. We just did some spring cleaning & he was so helpful & good about purging a lot of stuff, he deserves some new clothes. Usually, he fights me to keep every little thing. I'm letting him hold on to his CDs (he has several hundreds) for 1 more year, but then he must join us in the new millennium.

O am gonna start bd wen I get a line on my opks ,gonna go get the clear blue digis :thumbup:Hope u have a lovely day with your mom and sister ,that's wonderful u are almost finished with the nursery ,can we please see a pic wen u are done ?glad to hear your hubby is being a good boy ,my oh is the same with letting go of his stuff :haha:That's why we have two sheds filled with crap,enjoy your day :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Morning ladies ,it's a lovely day here and it's the church fete today so lots of fun for the kids ,facepainting nail painting hair braiding bouncy castles stalls burgers buns and icecream :) still feeling bunged up and deaf and it's the last day of my tabs :shrug:Wtf is going on with my temps my chart looks like I just ovulated :dohh:It's way too early and I haven't been dtd as much as I would have liked but as I say it's way too early ,it looks so pretty thou :haha:,hiws everyone doing ,any plans today ?indigo jax b Viking sus sum googly ,suki garnet crystal dippy 44 llbean three birds Milty dylis bf Wannab rashaa Tessie pp ,and everyone else :flower::flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> It does make a very pretty pattern. Could your temp still be dodgy from your ear infection? I would just keep dtd lots just in case ;)
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dippycat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh yeah, going to the old house to get more stuff!!! lol, never ends lol
> 
> you?Click to expand...
> 
> Are you moving far?Click to expand...
> 
> its about 45 minutes away so...depends on what you consider far LOLClick to expand...
> 
> Not too bad then for getting stuff from one place to the other :)
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Hubby got us the box set of Game of Thrones ,watched one episode last night so am gonna watch one a night ,:thumbup:Too much bloody sex in it if you ask me but have been told there's a good story to it so will continue to watch :haha:Talk tomorrow lovely ladies ,so Happy today for Viking and sus ,lovely news ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Ooh, they were talking about that at school (work) the other day. It sounds really good. Will have to get hold of it to watch I think :)
> 
> What a day so far. It's (yet another!) dd day. Musical theatre class this morning, get her a new phone after that plus a dress for her year 6 leavers' disco this week, now sitting waiting for her to finish a new dance class before going to go d her shoes for the disco. Then maybe we can go home. I don't have time for another baby! Good job it's cd1 today lol.
> 
> Enjoy your Saturday everyone...Click to expand...

Sounds like a fun day ,so sorry for af :growlmad:,big hugs ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Indi we do want to see pics!

Despi: you did O on the 15CD last month but I do think it's just the infection 

Dylis: :hugs: sorry about the inlaws


----------



## 44andHoping

Dip sorry about the :witch: arrival. I'm certain she'll be heading to my house next! :hugs::hugs:

Desp...today I am going to the gym, then home to wash the dawg. We go to a bulldog rescue reunion tomorrow and I want him lookin snazzy :haha:

I reckon I'll be out in the sun again today getting some Vitamin D while weeding the rest of the front yard. Then might head down to the lovcal nursery to get a few more plants. Gardening seems to keep my mind of a lot of negative things :winkwink:

This arvo I'll probably have a few beers :drunk: with the hubs!! Then settle in for another episode of Agatha Christies Ms Marples LOL!!! Am I showing my age yet!? 

Hope everyone else is off to a good weekend so far. I'm seriously going to have to write a list of everyones names so I can keep up and post them as you all do...but for now, well... you all know who you are :D


----------



## 44andHoping

..forgot to mention Desp I also think those temps are related to your recent infection sooooo keep on keeping on!!!


----------



## sukisam

Hello ladies

Happy Saturday! Hope you're all okay

Despie- I'm sure the temps are from the infection I'd go by other signs CM and opks to be sure. Happy shagging when the line starts :haha::hugs:

Dip-sorry the witch got you :hugs::hugs:

44- beer and Miss Marple sounds nice- enjoy :hugs::hugs:

Well today we have SUN- hurray! We've taken the kids at Baxter to a park in Bristol that has woods and long walks that end in a loely stream-cue cold wet kids + dog!! Had a lovely time now planning on us all camping on the sofa and watching a dvd -lovely!

Indigo-your day sounds lovely hope you have fun and have successful shopping :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Sus, Viking, BF, LL, Garnet, Jax, Milty and everyone else

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

:hi: everyone

Happy weekend to all. So far we have the dish network guy at our house installing services...and I am sleepy LOL. Hungry too but I am in a room with the fur babies so they don't run out of the house in one of the ins and outs of the guy...sigh. Kind of wishing I was in my bedroom so I could sleep!


----------



## Indigo77

We didn't find a toy chest or a lamp, but we bought a ton of cute clothes. 
This kid has a ridiculous 0-12 wardrobe & we promised to STOP shopping for clothes. :blush:

We decided to save shopping for DH for next weekend so we can hit the Father's Day sales.

My excuse for this is that he's measuring 2 weeks ahead, so please think of this as a 38 week bump. :blush:

Spoiler
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/03a98bd8.jpg

Not quite done & he won't use this until 6 months old, but....

Spoiler
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/34af801b.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/499a684c.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b4c0fe6c.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/22a91353.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e8e94731.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/4c004e65.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/fc3336e5.jpg
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b467aa90.jpg

We will have him in our room in a pack-n-play until 6 months old....We painted a wall & added a tree decal....


Spoiler
https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/243ee654.jpg

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/aa03a8eb.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Indi, the nursery is amazing! What a wonderful job you have done. It looks like you aren't missing one little thing. Your bump is adorable. I am so excited for you.


----------



## Viking15

Hi ladies! :hugs: I hope you are enjoying your weekend!
Despie, I imagine your temps will be messed up due to the ear infection. Keep your chin up! Things will be fine. I know you and your DH will manage to get enough BD in. Your comment the other day about the tv show having too much sex in it made me :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Hi ladies! :hugs: I hope you are enjoying your weekend!
> Despie, I imagine your temps will be messed up due to the ear infection. Keep your chin up! Things will be fine. I know you and your DH will manage to get enough BD in. Your comment the other day about the tv show having too much sex in it made me :rofl:

:haha::haha:I know wot am I like :haha::hugs::hugs:Missed you gorgeous lady ,you keeping ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo I love love love your baby boys nursery and the tree is just fab ,I really love the cot and his crib ,u really have done a wonderful job ,well done :kiss:As for your bump omg i want to bump attack you :haha::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Have you any idea how much he weighs ?am sure you are tired now ,how did today with your mom and sister go ?love you loads sweet lady ,I just can't wait to see him now ,I remember wen my son was late I used to put a teddy dressed in a slleepsuit in his crib and talk to it and cuddle and sing to it :haha:My hubby thought I was mad lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Indi we do want to see pics!
> 
> Despi: you did O on the 15CD last month but I do think it's just the infection
> 
> Dylis: :hugs: sorry about the inlaws

Thanks Milty ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :hi: everyone
> 
> Happy weekend to all. So far we have the dish network guy at our house installing services...and I am sleepy LOL. Hungry too but I am in a room with the fur babies so they don't run out of the house in one of the ins and outs of the guy...sigh. Kind of wishing I was in my bedroom so I could sleep!

Hi liz :flower::kiss:,hope u get to rest today ,have you tested again ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hello ladies
> 
> Happy Saturday! Hope you're all okay
> 
> Despie- I'm sure the temps are from the infection I'd go by other signs CM and opks to be sure. Happy shagging when the line starts :haha::hugs:
> 
> Dip-sorry the witch got you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> 44- beer and Miss Marple sounds nice- enjoy :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well today we have SUN- hurray! We've taken the kids at Baxter to a park in Bristol that has woods and long walks that end in a loely stream-cue cold wet kids + dog!! Had a lovely time now planning on us all camping on the sofa and watching a dvd -lovely!
> 
> Indigo-your day sounds lovely hope you have fun and have successful shopping :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Sus, Viking, BF, LL, Garnet, Jax, Milty and everyone else
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hello lovely lady ,:flower:Sounds like you had a great day ,I love long walks in the woods ESP wen its just me and oh and we sneak into some bushes for a grope :blush::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Dip sorry about the :witch: arrival. I'm certain she'll be heading to my house next! :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Desp...today I am going to the gym, then home to wash the dawg. We go to a bulldog rescue reunion tomorrow and I want him lookin snazzy :haha:
> 
> I reckon I'll be out in the sun again today getting some Vitamin D while weeding the rest of the front yard. Then might head down to the lovcal nursery to get a few more plants. Gardening seems to keep my mind of a lot of negative things :winkwink:
> 
> This arvo I'll probably have a few beers :drunk: with the hubs!! Then settle in for another episode of Agatha Christies Ms Marples LOL!!! Am I showing my age yet!? :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hi lovely ,:kiss::kiss:
> Your day sounds great ,I used to love washing my mums dogs and seeing them all clean ,your dog looks gorgeous in your pic ,I bet he looks great tomorrow :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo I love love love your baby boys nursery and the tree is just fab ,I really love the cot and his crib ,u really have done a wonderful job ,well done :kiss:As for your bump omg i want to bump attack you :haha::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Have you any idea how much he weighs ?am sure you are tired now ,how did today with your mom and sister go ?love you loads sweet lady ,I just can't wait to see him now ,I remember wen my son was late I used to put a teddy dressed in a slleepsuit in his crib and talk to it and cuddle and sing to it :haha:My hubby thought I was mad lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thanks, T. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

@ 34 weeks, the u/s weight estimation was 5 lbs, 10 oz..They will measure again this week. 

Brunch with my mother and sister went well. My mother is flying home tonight, but she should be back by the end of June for his arrival.

Eeeeeek! Bump attack! :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Viking15 said:


> Indi, the nursery is amazing! What a wonderful job you have done. It looks like you aren't missing one little thing. Your bump is adorable. I am so excited for you.

Have you started sHopping yet? :happydance::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo I love love love your baby boys nursery and the tree is just fab ,I really love the cot and his crib ,u really have done a wonderful job ,well done :kiss:As for your bump omg i want to bump attack you :haha::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:Have you any idea how much he weighs ?am sure you are tired now ,how did today with your mom and sister go ?love you loads sweet lady ,I just can't wait to see him now ,I remember wen my son was late I used to put a teddy dressed in a slleepsuit in his crib and talk to it and cuddle and sing to it :haha:My hubby thought I was mad lol ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Thanks, T. :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> @ 34 weeks, the u/s weight estimation was 5 lbs, 10 oz..They will measure again this week.
> 
> Brunch with my mother and sister went well. My mother is flying home tonight, but she should be back by the end of June for his arrival.
> 
> Eeeeeek! Bump attack! :haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

He's a great weight then :thumbup:Glad today went well for you ,yip if I saw you I would find it hard to keep my hands of you :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

ad a KFC for dinner today and buns and tea at the fete ,need to get out for my walk tonight once I bath the kiddies and get them ready for bed ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Indigo77 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Indi, the nursery is amazing! What a wonderful job you have done. It looks like you aren't missing one little thing. Your bump is adorable. I am so excited for you.
> 
> Have you started sHopping yet? :happydance::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...

I haven't purchased anything at all yet. I was waiting for gender results first. I probably won't have to buy too much anyhow. My sister has two girls and I am sure she will be more than willing to pass along most of the things we will need. I am not sure what we need to buy. My dad is going to drive up to 
Cincinnati and bring us the things my sister can give us that we want/need. He bought a minivan this winter and can stuff it to the gills. I started a cloth diaper registry last week, but didn't put too many on there because I didn't know which colors to pick yet. Now that I know I can pick so much more. I need to think about what I want that I know my sister doesn't have and go from there. It is overwhelming really... :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Indi, the nursery is amazing! What a wonderful job you have done. It looks like you aren't missing one little thing. Your bump is adorable. I am so excited for you.
> 
> Have you started sHopping yet? :happydance::haha::winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> I haven't purchased anything at all yet. I was waiting for gender results first. I probably won't have to buy too much anyhow. My sister has two girls and I am sure she will be more than willing to pass along most of the things we will need. I am not sure what we need to buy. My dad is going to drive up to
> Cincinnati and bring us the things my sister can give us that we want/need. He bought a minivan this winter and can stuff it to the gills. I started a cloth diaper registry last week, but didn't put too many on there because I didn't know which colors to pick yet. Now that I know I can pick so much more. I need to think about what I want that I know my sister doesn't have and go from there. It is overwhelming really... :wacko:Click to expand...

Just relax ,you have ages to prepare and as long as you have somewhere for her to sleep and some nappies vests and sleep suits bibs and bottles blankets and a lot of love u will be grand ,also you will receive lots of presents and if your sister is giving you things u will have loads ,maybe u could make a list and start buying a little thing each week to make it easier :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, it _is_ overwhelming at first.

We started by buying him a little present after doc appointments, but didn't get serious and organized about it until much later.


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> We didn't find a toy chest or a lamp, but we bought a ton of cute clothes.
> This kid has a ridiculous 0-12 wardrobe & we promised to STOP shopping for clothes. :blush:
> 
> We decided to save shopping for DH for next weekend so we can hit the Father's Day sales.
> 
> My excuse for this is that he's measuring 2 weeks ahead, so please think of this as a 38 week bump. :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/03a98bd8.jpg
> 
> Not quite done & he won't use this until 6 months old, but....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/34af801b.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/499a684c.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b4c0fe6c.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/22a91353.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e8e94731.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/4c004e65.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/fc3336e5.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b467aa90.jpg
> 
> We will have him in our room in a pack-n-play until 6 months old....We painted a wall & added a tree decal....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/243ee654.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/aa03a8eb.jpg

Indigo :happydance::happydance:, Love the bump, love the room, love EVERYTHING!!!!!! so sweet!!!!


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> We didn't find a toy chest or a lamp, but we bought a ton of cute clothes.
> This kid has a ridiculous 0-12 wardrobe & we promised to STOP shopping for clothes. :blush:
> 
> We decided to save shopping for DH for next weekend so we can hit the Father's Day sales.
> 
> My excuse for this is that he's measuring 2 weeks ahead, so please think of this as a 38 week bump. :blush:
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/03a98bd8.jpg
> 
> Not quite done & he won't use this until 6 months old, but....
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/34af801b.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/499a684c.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b4c0fe6c.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/22a91353.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/e8e94731.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/4c004e65.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/fc3336e5.jpg
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b467aa90.jpg
> 
> We will have him in our room in a pack-n-play until 6 months old....We painted a wall & added a tree decal....
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/243ee654.jpg
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/aa03a8eb.jpg

Indigo,
Love your bump and everything you have for him. Thank you for sharing...


----------



## Milty

Thanks for the pics Indi...

I do love your bump and everything else...ohhh besides your bump the tree is my fav..


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh so much going on! :happydance:

Despie and suki sounds like you both had brill days :thumbup::happydance:

Indiiii :happydance: such a cute bump and amazing nursery :cloud9:

44 :hugs: for cd1

LL hope you are all wired up in your new place :thumbup:

Viking, time for a little bit of pink shopping :happydance:

Dippy, Sus, b, Jax, dylis, milty and whoever I missed :blush: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Awesome pics thanks Indigo, the nursery is very styley indeed, looks like you are well set up! LOVE the tree as well... as previously discussed (I think)... love a white tree on a darker background, very similar to one i had in our old house. V. cool.

Your bump is looking good as well! Nearly there, exciting!! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## googly

Sus is having a girl as well? Confirmed now? I missed that! Congrats Sus!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## googly

And hi to everyone else as well :wave::wave::wave:


----------



## LLbean

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh so much going on! :happydance:
> 
> Despie and suki sounds like you both had brill days :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Indiiii :happydance: such a cute bump and amazing nursery :cloud9:
> 
> 44 :hugs: for cd1
> 
> LL hope you are all wired up in your new place :thumbup:
> 
> Viking, time for a little bit of pink shopping :happydance:
> 
> Dippy, Sus, b, Jax, dylis, milty and whoever I missed :blush: :hugs::hugs:

well you can see pics on my FB...uploading as I go LOL


----------



## Desperado167

::thumbup:Have a great day everyone ,need to run and get bathed ,love you all and thanks for stalking :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning hope DD has a great party:dance:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning hope DD has a great party:dance:

Morning beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

morning ladies

well i am feeling very pleased with myself just been to the gym with hubby, really enjoyed had my ipod on as loud as it goes with a mix of my fav gym songs- guns n roses, faithless, shakira and muse to name a few!! well it's the last day of the clomid today- thannk god i have felt "on the edge" the last few daysv which unfortunately has coincided with the beginning of Euro 2012 bloody football :growlmad:. anyway feeling happy today going to have a nice family day at home.

T-i'm mostly in favour of a quick shag too except when there are no kids in the house when i want it to go on for ever :blush::haha:. hope the party goes well today and well done on getting a shag in first :hugs::hugs:

Indigo- i LOVE the bump, the nursery, the tree painting it's all very classy what an exciting time for you :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope your mum is getting there and you are getting on okay caring for her :hugs::hugs:

LL- hope you're okay and coping with the 2ww :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

hi to milty, sus, viking, jax, googly, dip, dylis -:wave:

have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Good morning and happy birthday to your DD Despie!!!!

:hi::wave: ladies!


----------



## Indigo77

:hi::hi::hi::wave::wave::wave:

Hello ladies! Thank you for all the lovely comments. 
Happy Birthday to T's lucky DD. I'll write it again.....Would love to be your kid in my next life!
Like Suki, I'm looking forward to a nice day at home today.
LL, I'll be stalking your chart. :thumbup:
Garnet, it was so nice hearing from you.
Brooke, when will we see your bump?
BF & Milty & Viking & everyone else....:hugs: & :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hi::hi::hi::wave::wave::wave:
> 
> Hello ladies! Thank you for all the lovely comments.
> Happy Birthday to T's lucky DD. I'll write it again.....Would love to be your kid in my next life!
> Like Suki, I'm looking forward to a nice day at home today.
> LL, I'll be stalking your chart. :thumbup:
> Garnet, it was so nice hearing from you.
> Brooke, when will we see your bump?
> BF & Milty & Viking & everyone else....:hugs: & :wave:

Aw bless you that's such a nice thing to say ,I am all touched indigo :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki well done on the gym and am sure u are glad this is your last day on clomid ,I always felt so relieved wen I finished the soy ,I hate taking tablets of any form ESP before I go to bed ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning liz ,hope u are ok lovely lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, the pics are fab!:happydance:

T....:cake::yipee::yipee::hugs2::icecream:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Indigo, the pics are fab!:happydance:
> 
> T....:cake::yipee::yipee::hugs2::icecream:

:haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Thanks b ,:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Are your kids on a sugar rush right now? LOL


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Are your kids on a sugar rush right now? LOL

No they are fine ,having a rest now on the setees and Disney DVDs ,hope your ok b and your headaches and bp is good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Damn, you make me feel like such a sloth...the only place I walk is around the mall. LOL:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Damn, you make me feel like such a sloth...the only place I walk is around the mall. LOL:hugs:

Yea but u are busy all day at work as well ,and u are a pregnant mamma and u have to keep n in line too :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Such a lovely ending to a perfect day ,can't wait till tomorrow ,:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi googly :flower::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Sounds like a perfect day xx


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie :hi:
You are SUPER woman! I'm so glad everything went well today! :hugs:
Happy bday to DD tomorrow!!!

To everyone else, I hope you all had a great weekend!,

Not very good news here... My baseline sono today showed I have a 4cm cyst in my right ovary, so I can't start Stims tonight :cry: I have to wait to hear back from my doctor to see what she wants to do (wait until it goes away on its own or have surgery to remove it). I'm so crushed that I won't be able to start :nope: and not knowing right now what to do and when will this cyst go away.... So frustrating :cry:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Despie :hi:
> You are SUPER woman! I'm so glad everything went well today! :hugs:
> Happy bday to DD tomorrow!!!
> 
> To everyone else, I hope you all had a great weekend!,
> 
> Not very good news here... My baseline sono today showed I have a 4cm cyst in my right ovary, so I can't start Stims tonight :cry: I have to wait to hear back from my doctor to see what she wants to do (wait until it goes away on its own or have surgery to remove it). I'm so crushed that I won't be able to start :nope: and not knowing right now what to do and when will this cyst go away.... So frustrating :cry:

:hugs::hugs::cry::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Despie :hi:
> You are SUPER woman! I'm so glad everything went well today! :hugs:
> Happy bday to DD tomorrow!!!
> 
> To everyone else, I hope you all had a great weekend!,
> 
> Not very good news here... My baseline sono today showed I have a 4cm cyst in my right ovary, so I can't start Stims tonight :cry: I have to wait to hear back from my doctor to see what she wants to do (wait until it goes away on its own or have surgery to remove it). I'm so crushed that I won't be able to start :nope: and not knowing right now what to do and when will this cyst go away.... So frustrating :cry:

O no I am truly gutted for you :cry:I feel like i have been there with you counting the days too ,wish I could give you a massive hug :hugs::hugs:I hope it is a quick process and your doc doesn't mess you about ,so so sorry lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Sounds like a perfect day xx

It was ,thanks :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Happy birthday Sophie!!!!


----------



## Viking15

WanaB, I hope that unfortunate cyst finds the exit door quickly and disappears. What a disappointment for you. You must be crushed. All the excitement at getting to start finally and then this. Many :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Happy Birthday Sophie!

Wana, I hope you lose the cyst & get knocked up soon.


----------



## Milty

Wana try not to think you have stoped the course you just an additional step in your treatment plan:hugs:

Despi how fun...oh and I think your daughter could be one of the ad girls for the movie Brave


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Wana try not to think you have stoped the course you just an additional step in your treatment plan:hugs:
> 
> Despi how fun...oh and I think your daughter could be one of the ad girls for the movie Brave

Funny garnet and I were just talking about how much my dd looked like the girl from brave :haha:Can't wait till I see the movie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wanna B...may the cyst be gone real soon and make way for that BFP

Despie she DOES look like the girl from Brave!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Wanna B...may the cyst be gone real soon and make way for that BFP
> 
> Despie she DOES look like the girl from Brave!

I know maybe I could dress her up and bring her to the premier and charge for pics :haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you girls! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am pretty bummed about the cyst and having to wait... this whole process is so difficult (TTC) I am so grateful to be able to tell you all and have your kind words of encouragement. :hugs: to all!

Despie: you should do that! last week when we went to the movies and I saw the preview of Brave, all I could think of was your DD and her beautiful hair :)


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> thank you girls! :hugs::hugs::hugs: I am pretty bummed about the cyst and having to wait... this whole process is so difficult (TTC) I am so grateful to be able to tell you all and have your kind words of encouragement. :hugs: to all!
> 
> Despie: you should do that! last week when we went to the movies and I saw the preview of Brave, all I could think of was your DD and her beautiful hair :)

Aww bless you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Wannab- sorry about the delay, bloody cysts:growlmad::hugs:

Despie- I'm glad everything went with DD party yesterday, great photos & I agree she does look like the girl in brave :hugs:

Well I have finished the clomid & feel less agitated today hopefully I shall ovulate in the next 7-10 days. We're getting the windows replaced at the front of the house so we're moving furniture and taking down curtain poles & curtains! 

Hi to Garnet, Viking, Milty, Sus, Indigo, Jax, Dip, Dylis, googly, LL, BF and anyone I've forgotten

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx xxxxx


----------



## Jax41

Suki, boy you know how to party eh? :winkwink: I'm upstairs as far away from DH as possible as he has the footie on :wacko: thank God they got a draw :thumbup: Really hope that the clomid does the trick for you this cycle and thank you for your reply about DH's SA on my journal, much appreciated! :hugs:

Indigo, thanks for the BD schedule tip on my journal, I think this is most def the route to go down now. Not long for you now yummy mummy, how you holding up?? :hugs::hugs:

AFM, bit boring.com waiting for Saturday when I go see my Dr other than that I'm clearly living in the dark ages as I've never heard of this film 'Brave' :haha::haha:

Anyone heard from Sus at all? :shrug:

Despie, Garnet, Milty, Dippycat, Dylis, LL, BF and Viking - hi!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi: Jax....I'm holding up most of the time....& I guess we both live in the Dark Ages...:shrug:


----------



## Dylis

Hi despie hope birthday going well and she has had a lovely birthday my DD has tent envy now

Jax I had to google brave:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Ok here is what you need to know about Brave


Despis DD is a Scott princess who wants to make her own life decisions most importantly who she marries. She is very Brave and can shoot a bow better than all boys. She gets her way and lives happily ever after. On a side note Despi gets bundles if cute little red headed grand babies


----------



## Desperado167

Jax sus has gone on hols :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi despie hope birthday going well and she has had a lovely birthday my DD has tent envy now
> 
> Jax I had to google brave:shrug:

It's from asda ,twelve pounds :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok here is what you need to know about Brave
> 
> 
> Despis DD is a Scott princess who wants to make her own life decisions most importantly who she marries. She is very Brave and can shoot a bow better than all boys. She gets her way and lives happily ever after. On a side note Despi gets bundles if cute little red headed grand babies

Sounds fab and just like my dd :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

I love all of the pics and I had to ask S what 'Brave' was...:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Never heard of brave either :shrug:

HB to your DD T :cake: -also my nephews BDay today :thumbup:

Wana B :hugs::hugs:

:hi: everyone :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, are you still at your mum's?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, are you still at your mum's?:hugs:

Yes I got back here this evening after staying at my sisters last night. I think I will be here for a couple more weeks :nope: as I am almost homeless. All my stuff is in storage and my house is empty but the sale has still not gone through :growlmad: and the purchase will likely be 1-2 weeks more. Feeling a bit stressed trying to chase it all up. I spose the timing works out well as I have to be here anyway :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

I just don't understand your real estate system.:wacko:


----------



## 44andHoping

Oh mi god girls I just had to scroll through 6 pages to keep up :wacko: :haha:

Indigo love the bump and LOVE the nursery. What a gorgeous room you've done well!! :thumbup: Any bub would be a happy little camper in there!

desp HB to your beautiful daughter. She's a doll. And with all that animal stuff she reminds me of me as a child LOL. (anything animal related...to this very day works for me) 

wana...so sorry to read about bloody cyst. Bugger it!! Hope it resolves extra quickly so you can carry on carrying on.

Suki...I was like a crazy woman for 48 hrs on clomid (CD 5-9 my crazy days were CD 6 - 7) Im not looking forward to that the next time.

Sorry if I skipped thru any one else. I dont have long on BnB today. 

AFM...AF, well, she's a comin. Small spotting today..temp crash. Bit crabby and the same ol same ol's. My DH was so sweet last night...asked me when our next "window" for :sex: was. :haha:

Got my dreaded long arse shift at work tomorrow...hopin for a NO repeat of the past 2 weeks. :growlmad: I am always anxious Mondays, dreading the Tuesdays.

Have a good next 2 days girls...will catch up then!!


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> I just don't understand your real estate system.:wacko:

It's there to make solicitors a sh!t load of money :growlmad::growlmad: :grr:


----------



## Milty

https://afistfulofculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/brave-japanese-header.jpg

This is a photo of the girl on Brave...obviously someone saw Despi's DD and said thats the look!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> https://afistfulofculture.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/03/brave-japanese-header.jpg
> 
> This is a photo of the girl on Brave...obviously someone saw Despi's DD and said thats the look!

:haha:Bless you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> M, are you still at your mum's?:hugs:
> 
> Yes I got back here this evening after staying at my sisters last night. I think I will be here for a couple more weeks :nope: as I am almost homeless. All my stuff is in storage and my house is empty but the sale has still not gone through :growlmad: and the purchase will likely be 1-2 weeks more. Feeling a bit stressed trying to chase it all up. I spose the timing works out well as I have to be here anyway :thumbup:Click to expand...

O for god sake hope u get sorted soon ,that sucks ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:How's your wee back ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Oh mi god girls I just had to scroll through 6 pages to keep up :wacko: :haha:
> 
> Indigo love the bump and LOVE the nursery. What a gorgeous room you've done well!! :thumbup: Any bub would be a happy little camper in there!
> 
> desp HB to your beautiful daughter. She's a doll. And with all that animal stuff she reminds me of me as a child LOL. (anything animal related...to this very day works for me)
> 
> wana...so sorry to read about bloody cyst. Bugger it!! Hope it resolves extra quickly so you can carry on carrying on.
> 
> Suki...I was like a crazy woman for 48 hrs on clomid (CD 5-9 my crazy days were CD 6 - 7) Im not looking forward to that the next time.
> 
> Sorry if I skipped thru any one else. I dont have long on BnB today.
> 
> AFM...AF, well, she's a comin. Small spotting today..temp crash. Bit crabby and the same ol same ol's. My DH was so sweet last night...asked me when our next "window" for :sex: was. :haha:
> 
> Got my dreaded long arse shift at work tomorrow...hopin for a NO repeat of the past 2 weeks. :growlmad: I am always anxious Mondays, dreading the Tuesdays.
> 
> Have a good next 2 days girls...will catch up then!!

My daughter loves animals :thumbup:Aw bless your oh ,at least he's up for it ,hope today at work isn't as bad for you and goes smoothly ,and I hope if af does come she goes easy on you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,well I woke up last this morning as my dd had to sleep with me last night ,o:Wots everyone up to today ?dylis Garnet Milty rashaa llbean bf wanna indigo Brooke Viking sus sum suki 44 dippy jax googly Tessie pp three birds and everyone else ,have a great day and thanks for stopping by ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf are you 12 or 13 dpo ?your chart is fab ,have u tested yet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi T, expect you are off shagging :haha::thumbup:

My back is a lot better after Bath :thumbup: only a 1/2 on the pain scale today. 

I tested at 11dpo and bfn so think I will give up now :thumbup:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi T, expect you are off shagging :haha::thumbup:
> 
> My back is a lot better after Bath :thumbup: only a 1/2 on the pain scale today.
> 
> I tested at 11dpo and bfn so think I will give up now :thumbup:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Not yet lol hubby in the shower :haha:That's great your back is a good bit better ,so stressful with a sore back and everything else u have going on ATM ,still holding onto that bit of hope for you babes as your chart still looks good ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Go get him Despie! :bunny:
BF, :hugs: I am hoping a little eggy is snuggling in for you!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Go get him Despie! :bunny:
> BF, :hugs: I am hoping a little eggy is snuggling in for you!

Done and dusted Viking ,:thumbup:Just getting bad o pains so am gonna do an opk ,how are you keeping ?:hugs::hugs:Does anyone else get hungry and pee a lot just before o ?have noticed the last few months get really hungry just before o and run to the loo every hour ,getting to know my body very well ,funny I never noticed this years ago :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I get hungry & tired after O

BF you may not have implanted until 11DPO just wait and see if AF comes


----------



## Garnet

Hi all,
Hoping my hormones settle soon. Even highschool drama is getting me down. I had call my best friend bawling on Saturday night. Stupid I know but at least I quit bleeding last week. That really helps. I was upset with my neighbor yet her children continue to come to my house everyday. They were at my house all afternoon yesterday but I decided that I will not hold the children acccountable for their parent's stupidity. OK now I've figured why a 44 year old woman should not slip on a slip and slide. The kids were having so much fun with our new lightening McQueen slip n slide and so Mommy took a run at it and really slipped on and thudded on her head. It was not a pretty picture but it was funny.


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, are these new neighbors or have you not moved yet?

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Garnet, are these new neighbors or have you not moved yet?
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

No we head down to AR on the 29th. This neighbor is right next to me . We move into the hotel on the 25th though. Not good going through Baby blues during this time. Normally I run or exercise to help with this but I can't seem to since MC. Very weepy still and sensitive. Am going to mall today to get out during this rainy time.


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I'm doing alright. I'm currently on vacation but I'm keeping busy. I'll post about it in my journal. I'm glad you got some :sex: in there. A relief always. 
Garnet, massive :hugs: darling. And a big ole ouch for bonking your head :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

G, is your DH helping you out and I know you almost got hurt, but I would love to see you on that Slip n Slide.:haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies!

BF I agree with Milty, too early to give up yet

Despie hope you got your bit of action this morning :hehe:

its FINALLY sunny again here, I got a good night sleep and I have no one coming until 4pm at the earliest!!! WOOO HOOO! I get to go to the gym!!!! YEY ME!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> G, is your DH helping you out and I know you almost got hurt, but I would love to see you on that Slip n Slide.:haha::hugs:

Yes my husband is helping but there is only so much hubby can do while we are hormonal. Yes it was funny on the slip n slide and all the kids got a laugh out of it:haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh T, I forgot to say, glad you got the sex!:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Garnet :hugs: but I'm with Dmom on the slip n slide that made me giggle :haha: sorry :blush:

T, glad to hear you've finally got round to bonking at last!

Wow LL, you're sounding goooood today :thumbup:

xXx


----------



## LLbean

yes thank you, I feel MUCH better than the last 2 days... I needed sleep!!! hahaha


----------



## Desperado167

Afternoon ladies ,o garnet your poor head but as b says I would love to have seen it ,:haha:liz ,are you ok gorgeous ?jax ,glad to see you posting can't wait till Saturday ,are you nervous ?,Viking ,have a wonderful vacation ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh yeah, fine now. I just get very very BEYOND drained emotionally. I can be so tired physically after a gym or any intense activity, but nothing comes near an emotional exhaustion to me LOL

ahhh my family LOL There is a reason we live far far away from them all HAHAHAHA. Even my hubby was watching me, mid anger, all day Sunday and said "man your face ir really red" yeah... its that intense. And this was all via emails!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh yeah, fine now. I just get very very BEYOND drained emotionally. I can be so tired physically after a gym or any intense activity, but nothing comes near an emotional exhaustion to me LOL
> 
> ahhh my family LOL There is a reason we live far far away from them all HAHAHAHA. Even my hubby was watching me, mid anger, all day Sunday and said "man your face ir really red" yeah... its that intense. And this was all via emails!

Same here with the emotional stress and tiredness ,:nope:Who is it shitting with you :growlmad::grr::grr::grr::trouble::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh it was a discussion, yet again, with my sister...over and over and over the same crap again...yawn


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh it was a discussion, yet again, with my sister...over and over and over the same crap again...yawn

Glad u are ok now with it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Oh after 20+ emails back and forth in one day and saying my peace...yeah I'm fine LOL

I hate being blamed for whatever is happening to other people when I am not even in contact with anyone. Such BS. And threats? yeah never EVER a good idea with me


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Oh after 20+ emails back and forth in one day and saying my peace...yeah I'm fine LOL
> 
> I hate being blamed for whatever is happening to other people when I am not even in contact with anyone. Such BS. And threats? yeah never EVER a good idea with me

Sounds just like my family :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

YUP, just like them!


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> :hi:
> 
> Garnet :hugs: but I'm with Dmom on the slip n slide that made me giggle :haha: sorry :blush:
> 
> T, glad to hear you've finally got round to bonking at last!
> 
> Wow LL, you're sounding goooood today :thumbup:
> 
> xXx

Yeah crazy things we do:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :flower:Well my ds goes away today for two nights So how's everyone else doing ,suki sus sum llbean indigo Brooke googly Viking jax bf Milty dylis 44 Tessie pp garnet jax three birds Wanna dippycat rashaa natsby and everyone else lurking ,have a great day and thanks for stopping by ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning:wave: hope all goes well in your weigh in. least your OH is on Standby if smiley face comes, men are rubbish when ill


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:wave: hope all goes well in your weigh in. least your OH is on Standby if smiley face comes, men are rubbish when ill

Lost three pound :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Way to go Despie!!!!!!! Keep up the good work! It sounds like Olivia has you working hard. I hope you are getting enough rest and don't have any more problems with your poor ear. :hugs: I think some :sex: tonight would be right on schedule. :thumbup:


----------



## Milty

Good job Despi!!!

I've been lax weighing myself lately...last night I gad to unbutton my jeans after dinner:dohh:

So on the scale for me today to see the damage


----------



## dippycat

Hi folks :wave:

Just dropping by quickly. DH just sent me this vid and it made me giggle (don't worry - it's not one of _those_ videos!)

https://https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4xUSjftm04

Despie - congrats on 3lbs :)
Garnet - sorry, had to have a giggle at the slip and slide. Try to get out and run if you can. Even if you feel awful, the endorphins will help :hugs:

BF - your chart is looking good even tho temp is down a bit today. Will you really not test again?


----------



## Desperado167

Dippy I love it ,Viking and Milty ,good morning ,:flower:Well I just got my smiley face ,need to be extra nice to hubby as his back is sore :growlmad:Bloody typical isn't it :haha:Where is everyone ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning! Go jump him Despie! He can deal with his back later :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning! Go jump him Despie! He can deal with his back later :haha:

I can't he's gone :wacko::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Good morning! Go jump him Despie! He can deal with his back later :haha:
> 
> I can't he's gone and I have the two girls and Olivia Grace :wacko::hugs:Click to expand...

Boooooooooooooo


----------



## wana b a mom

congrats on the 3 lb despie!!!!!! way to go girl!!! :happydance:

that video dippycat :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, give him some Advil and tell him the show must go on! 
Milty, I hope that number on the scale is a good one.


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/7a16df5e.jpg


----------



## Milty

Viking15 said:


> Despie, give him some Advil and tell him the show must go on!
> Milty, I hope that number on the scale is a good one.

Oh it's bad real bad ...I know I have to watch myself real close but the last two weeks I haven't even weighed and now I'm paying

7 pounds:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, give him some Advil and tell him the show must go on!
> Milty, I hope that number on the scale is a good one.
> 
> Oh it's bad real bad ...I know I have to watch myself real close but the last two weeks I haven't even weighed and now I'm paying
> 
> 7 pounds:dohh:Click to expand...

O crap :nope:Don't worry am sure you will manage to lose that sweetie ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I will but it will take 14 weeks to reverse my 2 weeks of gluttony :wacko:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay. I'm CD 10 today so will start POAS & shagging soon. I'm okay at the moment I'm definitely coming round to the fact that is is very unlikely that I'll have another baby but I'm kind of okay with it. 

Despie- well done skinny! You're going to have a bottom like Kylie soon:hugs:

Milty- I don't weigh myself cos it makes my miserable which makes me eat more :hugs:

Hi to Jax, Garnet, Sus, Indigo, Viking , LL, BF, googly and anyone else I've forgotten 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Just a quick :hi: sorry I haven't been around. AF will turn up tomorrow so on we go :coffee: Well done on the weight loss T :thumbup:


----------



## googly

Is your man in for next month BF? 

What happened with your friend who was doing IVF and the donor blasts offer, any possibility of that working out for you??


----------



## LLbean

Milty I agree with Suki, stay away from the scale and focus more on inches loss!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki and bf I woke up this morning thinking of you both :wacko:and here you both are :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling tired and have a sore head this morning ,so glad I have the day to myself ,got to dtd last night and hubby was a good boy :winkwink:Hoping for tonight and tomorrow :thumbup:Am really determined to shift this weight ladies,another friend has joined me and my friend at slimming world and has five stone to lose so hopefully that will encourage me more ,I am cutting out bread completely this week and sticking to fruit veg Salad pasta rice chicken fish eggs yogurts and lots of water ,am gonna get a good weight loss this week :thumbup:Thank god it's the weekend tomorrow ,anyone any plans ?hiws everyone doing ?suki bf Milty dylis wanna rashaa sus sum Brooke indigo jax Viking llbean dippy three birds googly garnet and everyone else :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

googly said:


> Is your man in for next month BF?
> 
> What happened with your friend who was doing IVF and the donor blasts offer, any possibility of that working out for you??

Yep googs I think he will be in for next month, just need to sort out logistics :thumbup:

Well the situation with my BFF is that the 2nd ivf a few weeks ago went a bit wrong. They got loads of eggs but none were mature :shrug: so they used the one frozen one they had but it didn't take. So they have one more go but the have told her she needs to lose 18kgs first :saywhat: I think she looks great as she is but she has always struggled with her weight. So unless this last ivf works for them and they have frosties this may not work out :nope: Really I just want it to work for her :cry:

Morning T :hi: :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Is your man in for next month BF?
> 
> What happened with your friend who was doing IVF and the donor blasts offer, any possibility of that working out for you??
> 
> Yep googs I think he will be in for next month, just need to sort out logistics :thumbup:
> 
> Well the situation with my BFF is that the 2nd ivf a few weeks ago went a bit wrong. They got loads of eggs but none were mature :shrug: so they used the one frozen one they had but it didn't take. So they have one more go but the have told her she needs to lose 18kgs first :saywhat: I think she looks great as she is but she has always struggled with her weight. So unless this last ivf works for them and they have frosties this may not work out :nope: Really I just want it to work for her :cry:
> 
> Morning T :hi: :hugs:Click to expand...

Your poor friend :nope:I hope it works for her too and yea you have another go next month :happydance::happydance:Chart still looking good thou ,:thumbup:,am feeling like witever this month as I really believe now it won't ever happen for me but I can accept that now better than before ,:thumbup:I know I have a lot to be thankful for and my baby turning seven has made me realise how long I have been on this journey ,I really can't see myself realistically trying this time next year ,I don't feel sad about it just a bit of relieve that I can possibly move on soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah I think I am coming to that conclusion too despie. In a way I want my life back as well. I can't really see it would happen now :shrug: :hugs:

Oh and have started spotting so on to next month :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yeah I think I am coming to that conclusion too despie. In a way I want my life back as well. I can't really see it would happen now :shrug: :hugs:
> 
> Oh and have started spotting so on to next month :thumbup:

O god no ,:nope:Sorry babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning, despie well done on the 3lbs, I am no good at the healthy eating diet part. I to am still concentrating on weight so off to circuits :bodyb: this morning, as 3yrs ttc in July 

Bf :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning, despie well done on the 3lbs, I am no good at the healthy eating diet part. I to am still concentrating on weight so off to circuits :bodyb: this morning, as 3yrs ttc in July
> 
> Bf :hugs:

O dylis I didn't realise u had been trying so long ,big hugs and keep up the good work ,I need to give up on the food as there's not much with my r.a in the way of exercise that I can do except for walking and swimming and I wouldn't put on a swimsuit until I lose the weight :dohh:Am gonna buy myself a swimming suit for the summer to motivate myself :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I miss Jodes sum Keeks Northstar wooly and pp,wish they were all still with us here now,if u are lurking ladies love you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:kiss: hope you're all okay, nothing much to report here but I'm thinking about all of you :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Is your man in for next month BF?
> 
> What happened with your friend who was doing IVF and the donor blasts offer, any possibility of that working out for you??
> 
> Yep googs I think he will be in for next month, just need to sort out logistics :thumbup:
> 
> Well the situation with my BFF is that the 2nd ivf a few weeks ago went a bit wrong. They got loads of eggs but none were mature :shrug: so they used the one frozen one they had but it didn't take. So they have one more go but the have told her she needs to lose 18kgs first :saywhat: I think she looks great as she is but she has always struggled with her weight. So unless this last ivf works for them and they have frosties this may not work out :nope: Really I just want it to work for her :cry:
> 
> Morning T :hi: :hugs:Click to expand...

Every FS has told me I have to lose at least 20 pounds.


----------



## Milty

I think the FS fall back on that a lot when they don't know for sure everything effecting you. I've seen lots of really over weight women have babbies and I don't mean 20 pounds I mean 250 pounds.

Back in my 20s when I was FS shopping I had a guy tell me "maybe if you lost 15 pounds thing would get moving". I never went back to him. At the time I was 5'8" and weighed 138 which is on the low end of normal ...if I had lost 15 pounds I'd have looked sick


----------



## Viking15

Holy crow Milty! Those would have been fighting words if that doctor would have said that to me. I would have gone ballistic. I would have asked him to pull out his BMI chart. GRRRRRRR


----------



## Milty

I know ...I've heard some of the dumbest things from docs you would not believe

I think it's because they are nervous because my "case" is so confusing to them

Now don't get me wrong I think if you are over weight I think it might help but it is not the "magic answer"


----------



## Indigo77

T & BF-

I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello everyone! :hi:

Oh, the weight talk.... I have to get rid of 20 extra lb hanging around... and I cannot seems to be able to... that reminds me, I have to go for a long walk/run during lunch and go easy on the cake I baked last night :haha:

:hugs: to all the ladies around!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:

No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> hello everyone! :hi:
> 
> Oh, the weight talk.... I have to get rid of 20 extra lb hanging around... and I cannot seems to be able to... that reminds me, I have to go for a long walk/run during lunch and go easy on the cake I baked last night :haha:
> 
> :hugs: to all the ladies around!

I have another 33 to lose for August ,not sure if I can do it but twenty would be good for me too ,u look gorgeous mrs anyways ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

you are too kind despie :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> you are too kind despie :hugs:

Just being honest ,u are one beautiful lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:dohh: I can't find how you do it now! :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I can't find how you do it now! :dohh:Click to expand...

Silly biatch :haha:Did af come ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I can't find how you do it now! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Silly biatch :haha:Did af come ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

Still waiting :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I can't find how you do it now! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Silly biatch :haha:Did af come ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Still waiting :coffee:Click to expand...

And it's def af coming ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T & BF-
> 
> I hope that doesn't mean you'd leave BnB? :cry:
> 
> No sweetie I would still come see you all ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too - I'm expecting to start subscribing to parenting journals soon :thumbup::happydance::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,can I ask how u post your fertility friend chart onto your signature please ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :dohh: I can't find how you do it now! :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> Silly biatch :haha:Did af come ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> Still waiting :coffee:Click to expand...
> 
> And it's def af coming ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I would bet my house (that I still have :growlmad::haha:) on it :haha: - I wonder if my LP is getting longer and menopause is setting in lol :wacko: Didn't bother taking my temp this morning but will take it tomorrow if she doesn't fly in before then.


----------



## Desperado167

Bf it's def not the menopause :growlmad:Maybe it's just your body settling down after the chemical you had ,:kiss:Do I have to call you a silly biatch again lol,love you silly lady ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha: call me what you like :winkwink:

I think all of the stress with the house and mum etc could quite well make it late this month too. Was told that the house would go through yesterday and then today they said they were still waiting on stuff ffs :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Milty

I hope they get the house paperwork taken care of for you soon hun


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed early ladies ,it's pouring with rain and I walked seven miles ,need to shower and dtd then hopefully a goid sleep ,thanks for checking in and good night ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Butterfly67

:wave: :shower: :sex: :sleep: :dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,been very quiet around here lately :growlmad:,get your asses Back and tell us your news or else ........:haha:My ds comes home today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Got my big temp rise this morning and my sil is taking me out for brunch ,o and I have had six shags in the last seven nights ,wot more could a girl ask for :haha:,Happy Friday everyone ,thank crunchier it's Friday ,I love the weekend ,any plans anyone ?jax ,one more day till your soy hope your holding up ok .......love you ladies thanks for stopping by ,indigo am sure you are on countdown now ,:happydance::happydance:So excited for you ,b Hapoy 27 weeks ,yikes it's flown by ,suki hope you are too busy shagging to come see us ,liz this is your month ,bf hope if af has appeared she's treating you ok ,Milty good luck for testing , dylis Viking sus sum googlyWanna garnet three birds 44 rashaa natsby jenn and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the shags T - glad to see normal service has been resumed :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done on the shags T - glad to see normal service has been resumed :haha::haha::haha:

:rofl:morning gorgeous ,lovely weather we are having :wacko::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

I hope you are all well. Sorry I'm not around much just having a very busy week. I think I'm about CD12 (must put my temps into FF) so think I'll start POAS and having some sex for fun over the weekend- I'm always up for it at the weekend :thumbup::haha:

I have a reasonably quiet weekend, got to paint around my window to cover up the damage from the new windows, then hubby can put my very new exciting curtain pole and curtains from Next- how sad am I?!

Despie- well done on the super shagging, hopefully you will catch the egg. Hurray for DS coming home I'm sure you will shower him with love :hugs::hugs:

BF- I'm hoping AF isn't coming and your temp will still be up this morning :hugs::hugs:

At work so have to go now and do some work :blush::haha:

Happy Friday ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies!
> 
> I hope you are all well. Sorry I'm not around much just having a very busy week. I think I'm about CD12 (must put my temps into FF) so think I'll start POAS and having some sex for fun over the weekend- I'm always up for it at the weekend :thumbup::haha:
> 
> I have a reasonably quiet weekend, got to paint around my window to cover up the damage from the new windows, then hubby can put my very new exciting curtain pole and curtains from Next- how sad am I?!
> 
> Despie- well done on the super shagging, hopefully you will catch the egg. Hurray for DS coming home I'm sure you will shower him with love :hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- I'm hoping AF isn't coming and your temp will still be up this morning :hugs::hugs:
> 
> At work so have to go now and do some work :blush::haha:
> 
> Happy Friday ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have a great day gorgeous ,so exciting new curtain poles :happydance::haha:I think we are getting old as I share the same excitement :thumbup:Missed you :friends::friends::friends:


----------



## Milty

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi jenn ,Milty did u test ?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yup BFN


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Yup BFN

Sorry babes ,it's still early thou ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh I'm not worried...I'd be really surprised to see a positive this month because of a lot of bad timing are only BD around O were 5days before & 2 after...

The ONLY reason I even tested was my chart


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls, it's finally Friday! This has been one hella long week, lol.:wacko:


We really need some good news on this thread, although T's weight loss is a fab thing!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

BF...how come your chart stopped on Wednesday????

Hi Ladies!

Sorry I was out of computer for most day yesterday since I had electricians here all day so power was on and off LOL but I got lamps in the bedrooms and my chandelier in the dining room etc...YEY!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> BF...how come your chart stopped on Wednesday????
> 
> Hi Ladies!
> 
> Sorry I was out of computer for most day yesterday since I had electricians here all day so power was on and off LOL but I got lamps in the bedrooms and my chandelier in the dining room etc...YEY!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning girls, it's finally Friday! This has been one hella long week, lol.:wacko:
> 
> 
> We really need some good news on this thread, although T's weight loss is a fab thing!:happydance::hugs:

I agree ,am trying my best lol :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Good morning girls, it's finally Friday! This has been one hella long week, lol.:wacko:
> 
> 
> We really need some good news on this thread, although T's weight loss is a fab thing!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> I agree ,am trying my best lol :haha::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

and I am mid AF... the fall I took two days ago is not helping though...can you say MAJOR hematoma on my butt cheek? Yeah that will teach me to be in my socks walking down hardwood stairs... WHAM! Landed right on the edge of a step too...all ??? pounds of massive me :dohh: I'd post a picture but I know you are squeamish :rofl:


----------



## Viking15

ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Viking15 said:


> ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs:

big time, hubby saw the bruise and keeps asking if I need to go to a doctor LOL


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> BF...how come your chart stopped on Wednesday????

I couldn't be arsed to temp the last 2 days :haha:

Blimey that sounds like nasty bruise :dohh:


----------



## kosh

hi again despie, and all who know me :hi: 
as requested here are a couple of pictures, when he was a couple of days old, and two more recent ones, one with me and one with DH
 



Attached Files:







cama.jpg
File size: 20.9 KB
Views: 7









munieco.jpg
File size: 22.3 KB
Views: 4









then.jpg
File size: 21 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Desperado167

kosh said:


> hi again despie, and all who know me :hi:
> as requested here are a couple of pictures, when he was a couple of days old, and two more recent ones, one with me and one with DH

O kosh he is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:,u look fab too ,are you still bf ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> big time, hubby saw the bruise and keeps asking if I need to go to a doctor LOLClick to expand...

I wanna see the bruise :blush::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> ouch!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> :hugs:
> 
> big time, hubby saw the bruise and keeps asking if I need to go to a doctor LOLClick to expand...
> 
> I wanna see the bruise :blush::hugs:Click to expand...

no you don't LOL


----------



## LLbean

ok fine but ***WARNING*** that is my big fat rear end you are looking at!!!!!!!!!!

Spoiler


----------



## Desperado167

Holy crap wow that's some bruise :nope:,can u put anything on it ?:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

wont make a difference... just waiting it out


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> wont make a difference... just waiting it out

Thank goodness you don't have to dtd :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> wont make a difference... just waiting it out
> 
> Thank goodness you don't have to dtd :haha::hugs:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::haha::haha::haha::haha:

well I need to start again soon if I want to get fresh healthy swimmers lol

sheesh no action since May 30th!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Holly cow LL that is huge...are you sure your ok


----------



## kosh

Desperado167 said:


> kosh said:
> 
> 
> hi again despie, and all who know me :hi:
> as requested here are a couple of pictures, when he was a couple of days old, and two more recent ones, one with me and one with DH
> 
> O kosh he is absolutely gorgeous :cloud9:,u look fab too ,are you still bf ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

i know!:cloud9:
yep, 5months bf!:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Holly cow LL that is huge...are you sure your ok

I'm fine, just bruised big time as you could see LOL

Last night I did get fever-life chills and was achy all over, I knew I would feel it the next day more :wacko: today a bit better but still took it very very easy just in case


----------



## Butterfly67

OMFG LL that is a monster :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Lol told ya!


----------



## Milty

you know I only mean your bruise by the way :haha:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHA thanks for the clarification! :rofl:


----------



## Viking15

ouch! That looks like it hurts!!!!! Poor LL!!!!


----------



## LLbean

yes it was particularly bad yesterday...hard to sit normally LOL


----------



## Indigo77

Ouch LL! ( & thanks for the spoiler & warning :winkwink:)

Kosh - He's adorable! 

T - How big were your babies?


----------



## Milty

Indi I promise it's not how much your kids weigh its how big their heads are ...end of story

My BF had a 6 pound tiny baby that tore her a new one literally !!! Her babies head was really big 2" more around than avg


----------



## Indigo77

Well his head measurement was what made the estimation 8 lbs!! 
She even went back to remeasure his head to be sure because it was so big.

Now I'm REALLY scared! :cry:


----------



## Milty

Ok Indi don't be scared first you don't feel anything with a Epie 

Also those measurements are never right:hugs:


----------



## Milty

If I had the ability I would show you the video of my son being born...then you'd see no big deal


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Do you need a distraction?


----------



## dachsundmom

Why is it, that as soon as the topic turns to labor, I feel the need to vomit?:haha::winkwink:

Damn, I am such a wuss.:wacko:


----------



## Milty

Oh my gosh ok girls ok look it's really no big deal

If you freak out you can make it harder on yourself..

.ok my DH might hook me up so I can send you the video


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Why is it, that as soon as the topic turns to labor, I feel the need to vomit?:haha::winkwink:
> 
> Damn, I am such a wuss.:wacko:

Let's not talk about it.
Let's not think about it. 

:nope::nope::nope:


----------



## Indigo77

...,.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I've done it before and still can't imagine doing it again, lol.

But, I am chicken shit.:thumbup::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

No one thinks I'll make it that far, so I'm sure it will be fine.....Right?


----------



## Milty

Of course you will be fine


Hey can you two look at my chart


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo77 said:


> No one thinks I'll make it that far, so I'm sure it will be fine.....Right?

:thumbup: You got this in the bag!:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Of course you will be fine
> 
> 
> Hey can you two look at my chart

The chart is very pretty...if you had an implant dip, I think it would be at 9DPO, but don't hold me to that.


----------



## Indigo77

Your chart looks great. Did u test yet?


----------



## Milty

Sure did BFN...


----------



## dachsundmom

I really do hate FF...:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh and Liz, I am really sorry that you broke your ass, but I am passing on the pics.:haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA I knew you would hence the warning ;-)


----------



## Rashaa

LLbean said:


> ok fine but ***WARNING*** that is my big fat rear end you are looking at!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Spoiler

Holy crap LL !! Be careful!!


----------



## Milty

Rasha how do you get your chart to show in your sig?


----------



## Rashaa

Milty said:


> Rasha how do you get your chart to show in your sig?

Go to user cp in the upper left of your screen, edit your signature, and insert your chart code from ff...

Hope this helps

If u need HTML help, give a shoot.


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning dylis ,were are you in your cycle ?any plans for today ?:flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning in work all day which is typical as not raining today. I bought a new garden table and chairs been in the hallway for 2 weeks:haha: 

Despie hope your son have a nice time away


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone :kiss:,gonna get my crosshairs tomorrow :thumbup:Was meant to dtd last night but fell fast asleep after my walk and hubby said no matter wot he poked me with I wouldn't waken up :haha:Am so happy it's the weekend ,watching catch up tv with the girls ,heating on and I made them cinnamon pancakes ,just coffee for me :wacko:Need to get some green tea today as its meant to be good for wright loss. I have been so goid all week and walking an hour at least every night :thumbup:Jax ,thinking of you loads this morning ,ladies have a great day ,liz hope your ass is better ,rashaa so good to see u posting again :hugs::hugs:Crystal ,love and miss you ,indigo ,12 days to go :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Massive hugs for everyone Viking dylis Milty rashaa bf b indigo jax crystal dippy 44 suki sum sus wanna garnet llbean jenn :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning in work all day which is typical as not raining today. I bought a new garden table and chairs been in the hallway for 2 weeks:haha:
> 
> Despie hope your son have a nice time away

He had a wonderful time but soooo happy to have him back ,I couldn't stop kissing him :cloud9:I love him so much .i would love a garden table and chairs ,it sucks u are working today hope u get to finish early :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning Ladies!

I am having an unusual quiet moment, DS is at footy, dd is at her dads. Oh is at the gym & Baxter is having a nap. I am waiting for my 2nd of coat of paint to dry. I'm hoping it's enough I find painting so bloody boring! Well I'm cd13 ish no EWCM yet so dont think I'm going to o soon but I've been on clomid & taking hayfever tablets so might not get much this month. My opks have a very faint line at the mo.

LL- bloody hell that is a monster of a bruise, hope it heals soon :hugs:

Despie- glad DS is back home did you miss you all? Yah for all the shagging & for tomorrows cross hairs:hugs:

Indigo- don't think about labour It really is fine just be open that what ever happens happens my yoga teacher taught me to just go with the flow. When I was taken to theatre to have an emergency c- section I was doing my yoga breathing on the trolley:haha: it will be fine :thumbup:

BF- has AF come yet? Have you tested get? Fx for you :hugs:

Milty- fx you get a BFP in the next few days :hugs:

Hi to Sus, Viking. Jax, Garnet, Dylis, dippy, Raasha & anyone else I've forgotten 

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning Ladies!
> 
> I am having an unusual quiet moment, DS is at footy, dd is at her dads. Oh is at the gym & Baxter is having a nap. I am waiting for my 2nd of coat of paint to dry. I'm hoping it's enough I find painting so bloody boring! Well I'm cd13 ish no EWCM yet so dont think I'm going to o soon but I've been on clomid & taking hayfever tablets so might not get much this month. My opks have a very faint line at the mo.
> 
> LL- bloody hell that is a monster of a bruise, hope it heals soon :hugs:
> 
> Despie- glad DS is back home did you miss you all? Yah for all the shagging & for tomorrows cross hairs:hugs:
> 
> Indigo- don't think about labour It really is fine just be open that what ever happens happens my yoga teacher taught me to just go with the flow. When I was taken to theatre to have an emergency c- section I was doing my yoga breathing on the trolley:haha: it will be fine :thumbup:
> 
> BF- has AF come yet? Have you tested get? Fx for you :hugs:
> 
> Milty- fx you get a BFP in the next few days :hugs:
> 
> Hi to Sus, Viking. Jax, Garnet, Dylis, dippy, Raasha & anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Morning gorgeous ,:hugs: glad to hear u have a small bit of time to yourself even if u do have to spend it painting ,:dohh:Drink grapefruit juice it gave me loads of cm ,hope u get your positive soon ,I feel so relieved wen o is out of the way and I know I have done the best I can ,heading out to smyths with the kids then a long walk in the forest and home for dinner footie and another walk for me :thumbup:Love Saturday's ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, good for you! Keep it up! Walking is great!!!!! :thumbup: 
Suki, have you tried Preseed? :flower: It helped me with any dryness. I did get EWCM, but sometimes the SOD wasn't very comfy without it if I didn't have the EWCM yet. I had to make sure the swimmers were refreshed before the time was right. I never asked my husband about his personal "shower" habits were :haha: thank God I didn't have to go there. But maybe it would help you get thru the hay fever and clomid?


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, good for you! Keep it up! Walking is great!!!!! :thumbup:
> Suki, have you tried Preseed? :flower: It helped me with any dryness. I did get EWCM, but sometimes the SOD wasn't very comfy without it if I didn't have the EWCM yet. I had to make sure the swimmers were refreshed before the time was right. I never asked my husband about his personal "shower" habits were :haha: thank God I didn't have to go there. But maybe it would help you get thru the hay fever and clomid?

Thanks babes ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty any tests today?


----------



## Milty

Oh no hehe I just went and didn't save any:dohh: oops

But my temP went down anyway


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2aae9ce6.jpg.


----------



## Milty

Despi I love the hair!!


----------



## LLbean

looking fab!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rashaa

I love your hair!! Looks awesome! And congrats on the weight loss!! Keep it up! You look amazing!


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks ladies my oh just saw the pic of me I had posted and said that's a Terrible pic of you :growlmad:Your nose looks way bigger than wit it is and your cheeks look chubby omg he's def getting some macca and hornygiats weed in his dinner then I will be denying him :haha::growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Ouch LL! ( & thanks for the spoiler & warning :winkwink:)
> 
> Kosh - He's adorable!
> 
> T - How big were your babies?

7 8 8 6 :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Rashaa said:


> I love your hair!! Looks awesome! And congrats on the weight loss!! Keep it up! You look amazing!

Chart looking good ,wen is af due ?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

2stone is fab:wohoo::wohoo: your hair looks great and nice colour


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm gonna confess ...

Despi your hair is really similar to mine do I'm gonna have her cut mine like yours


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> 2stone is fab:wohoo::wohoo: your hair looks great and nice colour[/ ,did you have a good day ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok I'm gonna confess ...
> 
> Despi your hair is really similar to mine do I'm gonna have her cut mine like yours

Awww :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

That two stone is from march :thumbup:and I had already lost nearly a stone before that ,gotta keep going thou really hope the walks will make it come off quicker ,did you have a good day ?:hugs::hugs:[/QUOTE]

Work was rubbish but took the dog for a nice walk and we came back dry which is a first this week..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> That two stone is from march :thumbup:and I had already lost nearly a stone before that ,gotta keep going thou really hope the walks will make it come off quicker ,did you have a good day ?:hugs::hugs:

Work was rubbish but took the dog for a nice walk and we came back dry which is a first this week..[/QUOTE]

Isn't the weather awful :growlmad:Same here for the first this week I didn't get soaked :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

As weather is pants i have sat in my new garden chair in my front room with archers and lemonade :haha: OH is worried I might get parasol up next


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> As weather is pants i have sat in my new garden chair in my front room with archers and lemonade :haha: OH is worried I might get parasol up next

:haha::haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

A parasol would be great


----------



## Butterfly67

T you re looking gorgeous :thumbup::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

I want to be blonde! :brat::haha:

T, you look fab!:hugs:


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> I want to be blonde! :brat::haha:
> 
> T, you look fab!:hugs:

You should go for it!!


----------



## dachsundmom

I've done heavy highlight before, but it was a lot to maintain my roots and the expense was a bit much.


----------



## Desperado167

Jeez I missed bf and Brooke :growlmad::nope:Thanks ladies ,it's very blonde may need some darker bits through it in the winter :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just realised on ff I have been filling in the month of July instead of June :dohh:But I did get my crosshairs today :thumbup:Not much planned for today as its fathers day here so I will be waiting on hubby all day long haha:Movies to see men in black three ,breakfast in bed ,and a lovely walk bath kids do my ironing and then a nice pear cider :thumbup:,the weekends nearly over :growlmad:Lots of love to everyone on the thread and lurking ,love you ladies ,dare I say I have thick clumpy cm today and a sore back and a bit tender down below ,:wacko:I am thinking softcups :growlmad:Have a great Sunday ,wanna crystal dippy three birds Milty dylis jax bf b indigo sus sum suki Viking 44 Tessie pp llbean kosh rashaa garnet and everyone else :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

T- I'm loving the blonde hair very foxy! I bet OH loves it, I do miss being blonde but everyone prefers it dark do will stay dark for a while. Your day sounds good hope you all have fun:hugs:

Well we're spoiling OH he's had breakfast in bed and we've got his dad coming round to us for dinner. I'm hoping I'll get through the day without being too sad & missing my dad. Still haven't dtd we ended Jo bring silly & laughing in bed for about 2 hours then we fell asleep :dohh:. I don't want to force it so hopefully we'll both be frisky today!

BF- any sign of AF? Hope she doesn't come.

Milty - I think you should copy T's hair cos it's gorgeous :hugs:

Hi to Indigo, Sus, Jax, Garnet, Dylis, dippy, Viking, LL and any other ladies on here

Happy Sunday

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> T- I'm loving the blonde hair very foxy! I bet OH loves it, I do miss being blonde but everyone prefers it dark do will stay dark for a while. Your day sounds good hope you all have fun:hugs:
> 
> Well we're spoiling OH he's had breakfast in bed and we've got his dad coming round to us for dinner. I'm hoping I'll get through the day without being too sad & missing my dad. Still haven't dtd we ended Jo bring silly & laughing in bed for about 2 hours then we fell asleep :dohh:. I don't want to force it so hopefully we'll both be frisky today!
> 
> BF- any sign of AF? Hope she doesn't come.
> 
> Milty - I think you should copy T's hair cos it's gorgeous :hugs:
> 
> Hi to Indigo, Sus, Jax, Garnet, Dylis, dippy, Viking, LL and any other ladies on here
> 
> Happy Sunday
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Wen do u usually O on the clomid ?is it cd16 ,I think u have still time babes plus your temp is dropping :thumbup:,thinking of you and your lovely dad today ,he will be in your heart forever :cloud9::cloud9::hugs:Love you sweet lady :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just wiped and I have a tiny bit of blood as well as cm like wallpaper paste ,I think i Am getting thrush :growlmad:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I love your hair :happydance: I hate thrush! I hope you don't have that! 
Suki, you are a better woman than I. At sometimes I felt like holding a gun up to my DH's head and telling him to get on with it. :haha: :haha:


----------



## Milty

Ok so I tested this morning

here it is
 



Attached Files:







06.17.12 12DPO.jpg
File size: 32.9 KB
Views: 19


----------



## Indigo77

Do u see a line?


----------



## Milty

well hehe thats the hard part....

I see 3 lines...ummm yeah


----------



## Milty

See in real life I saw a second line but to close to the first maybe so I took a pic and looked at it and now in the pic I see 3


----------



## Indigo77

I think I see something. Tomorrow will hopefully be more clear. I'm eager to see what your temp is tomorrow, too. What is your average LP?


----------



## Milty

I think it's 14 days now... Was forever only 12 but I started more supps & got it up to 14. 

Last month it was 15 but I did soy


----------



## LLbean

I believe I see something too FXd!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Do you guys see two something's or just one?


----------



## LLbean

just one for me


----------



## Desperado167

I think I see a line too Milty ,so excited for you ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just back from the movies and I slept the whole way thru it :growlmad:I don't believe it ,missed the bloody film and woke up with an awful headache :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Hun I'm sorry ...what movie was it?

Men in Black?


----------



## LLbean

I saw men in black and did not fall asleep :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh Hun I'm sorry ...what movie was it?
> 
> Men in Black?

Yea men in black three :dohh:Hubby thought I was really enjoying it and this was why I wasnt talking :growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

oh sorry you missed it T


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> oh sorry you missed it T

It's ok saw the first five mins and the last :haha:Indigo eleven days to go ,are you feeling anything ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

T- poor you missing the film & then getting a headache :hugs:

Milty- I see a line when I enlarge the pic and your chart looks amazing. Keeping everything crossed for you

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty, I think I see a little something on it, but I also swear I see an extra line.:wacko:


T, I'm sorry you feel so poorly, but if your saw the first two MIB movies, then you basically saw the 3rd one already.:hugs::hugs:

I want to go see Madagascar this week and I am anxiously awaiting the new Ice Age movie.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Milty, I think I see a little something on it, but I also swear I see an extra line.:wacko:
> 
> 
> T, I'm sorry you feel so poorly, but if your saw the first two MIB movies, then you basically saw the 3rd one already.:hugs::hugs:
> 
> I want to go see Madagascar this week and I am anxiously awaiting the new Ice Age movie.:blush:

My hubby loves Madagascar :happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty I swear this is it for you ,did you really only dtd five days before o ?:wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well we did 2 days after as well:shrug:

Dmom that is what I see too 3 lines


----------



## Indigo77

T....I think I lost my plug on Monday morning & today feel shitty, but I have to go to my MIL's for dinner tonight. Booo!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T....I think I lost my plug on Monday morning & today feel shitty, but I have to go to my MIL's for dinner tonight. Booo!

Omfg ,did you fon your midwife ?any pains ?:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg I have thrush well I think it is ,lots of thick cm with browny blood in it :growlmad:Bloody typical :nope:no more softcups :(


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....I think I lost my plug on Monday morning & today feel shitty, but I have to go to my MIL's for dinner tonight. Booo!
> 
> Omfg ,did you fon your midwife ?any pains ?:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...

Nothing new & unusual....


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> T....I think I lost my plug on Monday morning & today feel shitty, but I have to go to my MIL's for dinner tonight. Booo!
> 
> Omfg ,did you fon your midwife ?any pains ?:dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::dance::hug::hug::hug::hug::hug:Click to expand...
> 
> Nothing new & unusual....Click to expand...

O I hope he comes soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo so exciting!!!!!! YEY!!!!


----------



## Viking15

I think I see a line too Milty. I had to use the laptop instead of my phone though. I did the screen tilt and could see it then. Fingers crossed for tomorrow. I think I always see a line :dohh: They are easier to see IRL I think. 

Despie, that sounds like a movie I would sleep thru, but I'm sorry about the headache. Ouch. 

Indi, I can't believe how close you are to your due date!!!!!! Do you really think you lost your plug?!? How thrilling that must be. Well, and scary. But it's got to happen some day. Can't wait to see him!!!


----------



## Milty

Indi if you ever have a good excuse to get out of seeing you on laws this is it...

Stay home. I don't think it will be to much longer if you lost your MP a week ago


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh milty I'm on my phone but I think I see something :thumbup:

Indi :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone,not much to report ,ugh I hate Monday mornings ,wish I could just snuggle back in beside oh ,not long till the school holidays :happydance::happydance:Happy Monday everyone ,any news ,any plans ?good luck for our testers and indigo and jax thinking of you both :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I have I hate Monday's too always seem to be more of them:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I have I hate Monday's too always seem to be more of them:haha:

Good morning lovely ,any news/ plans ,I never know were u are in your cycle as u don't temp :dohh:How's the fitness going ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

no plans work this morn then maybe spin class later. Tomorrow I'm going to take DD to zoo very excited:happydance::wohoo:

Still waiting for my smiley face..I am going to start temping, I know I said that before but feel it might be time even signed up now have chart. So work in progress when I get on a pc will link it up..


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> no plans work this morn then maybe spin class later. Tomorrow I'm going to take DD to zoo very excited:happydance::wohoo:
> 
> Still waiting for my smiley face..I am going to start temping, I know I said that before but feel it might be time even signed up now have chart. So work in progress when I get on a pc will link it up..

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:I love the zoo and am so happy you are gonna have a chart ,we can all help u loads :thumbup:Enjoy spin ,I am getting weighed on Wednesday ,have ate really well and had five big walks but had a box of popcorn at the movies yesterday but am not really worried about that as I haven't had bread potatoes or anything sweet or bad all week :haha:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning! :wave:


----------



## Dylis

your doing really well on weight loss you are Going to need a new summer wardrobe:thumbup: my weight is going very slowly but not gone up so can't be bad I try not to eat too much bread as bloats me up:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> your doing really well on weight loss you are Going to need a new summer wardrobe:thumbup: my weight is going very slowly but not gone up so can't be bad I try not to eat too much bread as bloats me up:haha:

Have gave up bread and I miss it so much too :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Good morning ladies


My test today looked pretty much the same so I think it's pretty safe to say I'm out. 

Oh and I weighed today and I've gained another pound :growlmad:I so have to get this worked out fast.


----------



## Jax41

:hi: just catching up, sorry I've been AWOL :blush:

Indigo, go, GO!!!! Did you survive dinner at MIL's last night, hope your water's didn't go too? :haha: Good luck, thinking about you ALL the time :hugs::hugs:

Dylis, you SO made me chuckle over your garden furniture in the lounge and OH worried about you putting the parasol up :haha::haha::haha: Good weather this week (a glimpse of summer until Thursday), hope you make it to the garden! :thumbup:

LL, hope the bruise is better did you try arnica? It'll help move it along a bit quicker....

T, you sure it's thrush??? Get the Canestan up there!!!! Nice pic of you btw, looking very sexy.....DH'd better watch out....:winkwink:

Milty, bums, your chart was looking so good this month too.....

Dmom, Butterfly, Suki (hope that wall dried out :haha:), Viking, loadsa luv :hugs::hugs:

AFM, have updated my journal with all the gorey details from the dox but in a nutshell, DH has to do the SA again to check it wasn't an 'off day', I have to have my CD3/21 bloods done again and then back to the Dr's again, still no referral to the FS :nope: But she told me not to be discouraged :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

:hi::wave:

yes bruise is nice and yellow now LOL which is better than black!

Not much to report here. We are attempting the every 3 day strategy this month to see what happens... yes new thing


----------



## Jax41

Liz :thumbup: I like it, sounds very do-able rather than just in the run up to and over O. Might just try it myself :winkwink: thanks! :flower:


----------



## LLbean

I'm basing it on refreshing sperm AND sperm life too, figure that way we are covering both bases? :shrug:

when doing IVF they want the last ejaculate to be 3 days before so the sperm have enough time to mature yet not be too old. Also "supposedly" in the right environment they can last 3 days or so...so it sounds like a good number to think about.


----------



## dachsundmom

It's phucking Monday again.:haha:


----------



## sumatwsimit

hi lovelies!!! :wave: hope ur all doing really well. sending you loads of warm wishes xxxxxxxxx

busy trying to delete my account...any ideas? :coffee:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax - dinner was ok & my waters are intact - :haha: :winkwink:

I'm so excited for you & hope you go private!


----------



## Indigo77

T - you're doing so well! Keep up the good work!


----------



## Butterfly67

sumatwsimit said:


> hi lovelies!!! :wave: hope ur all doing really well. sending you loads of warm wishes xxxxxxxxx
> 
> busy trying to delete my account...any ideas? :coffee:

:hi: I'm not sure that you can becuase you would have to delete all the posts and I don;t think they let you do that :shrug: :hugs::hugs::hugs: :oneofeach:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T - you're doing so well! Keep up the good work!

Thanks indigo :kiss:It's been pretty tough today as its been really stressful and I was dying for something sweet but I just had black grapes instead ,you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Good morning! :wave:

Hi lovely ,how did your day go yesterday ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yes, I'm ok....wondering how your 10 lber's birth went...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yes, I'm ok....wondering how your 10 lber's birth went...

I was ten days late and Induced ,I only had gas and air ,no stitches or tears and in labour for five hours ,she was perfect and I signed myself out of hospital the next day ,I bf her and she skept all night from birth ,I only bf her for three weeks as she was so big she fed more (every two hours )and I couldn't cope as my ds was only 18 months old and required a lot of attention ,he used to throw toy cars at me wen I was feeding her ,she took to the bottle wonderfully and was probably the easiest birth/ baby of them all only problem was all the newborn baby clothes were too small :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,it's a day of madness for me ,apt at nine at my sons new school ,uniform measuring meeting with teachers ,apt at eleven for my dd to get her cervical cancer immunisation ,dentist at one ,other school apt at three ,hairdresser for kids at four :dohh:Now I can breathe :haha:,happy Tuesday ladies ,have a good one :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning sounds like you won't need a walk after all that running around. 

I shall be doing my walking today around the zoo:happydance: I don't know who's more excited me or DD:blush:
Got my smiley yesterday so thats a start


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning sounds like you won't need a walk after all that running around.
> 
> I shall be doing my walking today around the zoo:happydance: I don't know who's more excited me or DD:blush:
> Got my smiley yesterday so thats a start

For smiley and zoo :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:and yes I will force myself on my walk :haha:I just know it :dohh::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg T I'm tired just thinking about your day :haha:

Dylis, have fun at the zoo :happydance:

For the first time in ages I slept through the night I think because I stopped temping :thumbup: am booked in for cd11 though so will pick it up again on cd9 :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Omg T I'm tired just thinking about your day :haha:
> 
> Dylis, have fun at the zoo :happydance:
> 
> For the first time in ages I slept through the night I think because I stopped temping :thumbup: am booked in for cd11 though so will pick it up again on cd9 :thumbup:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Perfect :thumbup:I def think the temping is stressful ESP wen the bleep wakes my hubby :haha:But I am addicted :dohh:Have a great day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yeah it is addictive isn't it? I'm still like 'well maybe I should take it just in case I want to check back and see what my temp was' etc so it might turn out that I cave in in the next couple of days :haha::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

I'm sat at the drs waiting for my smear test- yuk! Dtd Monday night but dudn't do it last night cos I couldn't face a smear test when I'm full of jizz!!:blush::haha: I got a positive opk today and lots of EWCM last night & today so think I'll ovulate today or tomorrow so need more shags!

I hate temping it doesn't really telll me anything & my chart always look great and I'm never pregnant:growlmad: next month I'm not doing clomid and won't be temping I think it stops me sleeping properly.

Despie & Dylis your days sound nice & busy. I'm going shopping after my smear Warehouse has a really good sale & I love their clothes.

BF- sorry the witch got you :hugs:

Milty- sorry for the temp drop:hugs:

Hi to Indigo, Sus, Jax, Garnet, Dippy, Dmon, & anyone else I've forgotten have a good day

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Yes, I'm ok....wondering how your 10 lber's birth went...
> 
> I was ten days late and Induced ,I only had gas and air ,no stitches or tears and in labour for five hours ,she was perfect and I signed myself out of hospital the next day ,I bf her and she skept all night from birth ,I only bf her for three weeks as she was so big she fed more (every two hours )and I couldn't cope as my ds was only 18 months old and required a lot of attention ,he used to throw toy cars at me wen I was feeding her ,she took to the bottle wonderfully and was probably the easiest birth/ baby of them all only problem was all the newborn baby clothes were too small :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> I'm sat at the drs waiting for my smear test- yuk! Dtd Monday night but dudn't do it last night cos I couldn't face a smear test when I'm full of jizz!!:blush::haha: I got a positive opk today and lots of EWCM last night & today so think I'll ovulate today or tomorrow so need more shags!
> 
> I hate temping it doesn't really telll me anything & my chart always look great and I'm never pregnant:growlmad: next month I'm not doing clomid and won't be temping I think it stops me sleeping properly.
> 
> Despie & Dylis your days sound nice & busy. I'm going shopping after my smear Warehouse has a really good sale & I love their clothes.
> 
> BF- sorry the witch got you :hugs:
> 
> Milty- sorry for the temp drop:hugs:
> 
> Hi to Indigo, Sus, Jax, Garnet, Dippy, Dmon, & anyone else I've forgotten have a good day
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good luck with the smear ,hope it cleans you out and leaves a nice clear path for the jizz to swim up :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!:hugs:

T, your day sounds so busy, lol. I had S get that vaccine about two years ago and I think it was done in three stages; I don't regret it for a minute.:thumbup:

M, where are you staying these days and I hope your back isn't giving yhou anymore fits.:hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Indi I was 9 pounds 10oz and my mom always said I was her easiest.

What's a smear test?


Happy BDing to all of you getting the green light::bunny::bunny:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty...pap smear.:thumbup:

Oh, Indigo, my MIL said my youngest SIL was over 9lbs and she had no issues at all with her delivery.:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ahhh a normal test not a TTC test


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Ahhh a normal test not a TTC test

:thumbup:

But, I think the UK ladies aren't asked to have them yearly like we are and they don't start them as young.:shrug:

If you don't mind me asking, is there any news on the adoption front?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Lol at the smear with jizz suki :haha:

B, am still stayIng at my mums :wacko: I think the sale should go through today although it feels like groundhog day as they say that every day :wacko: my back is so much better thanks as I bought a back support off amazon and wore it for 2 days and now only on a 1 out of 10 for pain :happydance::happydance::yipee:


----------



## dachsundmom

This sales process is the most ridiculous thing ever! I could have moved 3x in the span that you have been waiting.:growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> This sales process is the most ridiculous thing ever! I could have moved 3x in the span that you have been waiting.:growlmad::hugs:

I concur! :grr::grr::grr:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

All my morning appointments done and I feel so much better ,just the haircuts now which has been changed to six o clock so I have some time on here ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you are one busy lady! :hugs: A taxi to school? I can't imagine that happening in the states. Maybe I'm just naive. It's great for you though! :happydance: 
Suki, good luck with the smear. I hate them. So much anxiety since I get abnormal paps... 
BF, Dmom is right the sale situation is completely ridiculous. It seems so odd that it is so incredibly time consuming. Seems like plenty of time for lots of hands to stick into the pot and take their share of the purchase. I remember being outraged at the cost of the title lawyer when we bought our first house. Just one example.


----------



## Garnet

Yeah Despie for your son 
My daughter goes to a special school and she is bused to school and back. Looks like everyone is doing good. Fudge I've been cleaning and scrubbing a 6bdrm and 4 bath house. It sucks. We have a person coming in to do part of the cleaning because if you don't hire her you don't pass their inspection. Blackmail to get money in their pockets. Well we move into the hotel on Monday. We still have one more Pod to go. Kids are going stir crazy.


----------



## Milty

dachsundmom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Ahhh a normal test not a TTC test
> 
> :thumbup:
> 
> But, I think the UK ladies aren't asked to have them yearly like we are and they don't start them as young.:shrug:
> 
> If you don't mind me asking, is there any news on the adoption front?:hugs:Click to expand...

Oh yes it's moving we have the ability to review profiles and files now but I'm trying to hold off till August. In August my fingerprints will be complete and I can have profiles or LO put on hold while we determine a match for us. I have peeked a couple times already :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yeah Despie for your son
> My daughter goes to a special school and she is bused to school and back. Looks like everyone is doing good. Fudge I've been cleaning and scrubbing a 6bdrm and 4 bath house. It sucks. We have a person coming in to do part of the cleaning because if you don't hire her you don't pass their inspection. Blackmail to get money in their pockets. Well we move into the hotel on Monday. We still have one more Pod to go. Kids are going stir crazy.

Thanks garnet ,gee I bet u are exhausted ,with all that cleaning and clearing out ,how long are you staying in the hotel for ?do u enjoy it ,do the kids?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you are one busy lady! :hugs: A taxi to school? I can't imagine that happening in the states. Maybe I'm just naive. It's great for you though! :happydance:
> Suki, good luck with the smear. I hate them. So much anxiety since I get abnormal paps...
> BF, Dmom is right the sale situation is completely ridiculous. It seems so odd that it is so incredibly time consuming. Seems like plenty of time for lots of hands to stick into the pot and take their share of the purchase. I remember being outraged at the cost of the title lawyer when we bought our first house. Just one example.

It's never happened to any off my kids but my son would have to get a bus himself or I would have to travel with him and I can't as I have the girls to bring to school ,a taxi would be amazing ,solve all our worries ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hiws you and g doing ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to bed early ladies ,it's been a long ,good night and god bless wherever you are ,stay safe ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Despie for your son
> My daughter goes to a special school and she is bused to school and back. Looks like everyone is doing good. Fudge I've been cleaning and scrubbing a 6bdrm and 4 bath house. It sucks. We have a person coming in to do part of the cleaning because if you don't hire her you don't pass their inspection. Blackmail to get money in their pockets. Well we move into the hotel on Monday. We still have one more Pod to go. Kids are going stir crazy.
> 
> Thanks garnet ,gee I bet u are exhausted ,with all that cleaning and clearing out ,how long are you staying in the hotel for ?do u enjoy it ,do the kids?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

We move in Monday night and leave Friday and arrive in Little Rock Sunday afternoon. We are taking the scenic route through Ashland North Carolina (Hurst castle) then onto Nashville TN.


----------



## wana b a mom

enjoy the ride Garnet!!!! I am sure it will be a fun trip, full of adventures and good memories


----------



## LLbean

I had no idea there was another hurst castle... Thought that was in California only. Guess I learned something new


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah Despie for your son
> My daughter goes to a special school and she is bused to school and back. Looks like everyone is doing good. Fudge I've been cleaning and scrubbing a 6bdrm and 4 bath house. It sucks. We have a person coming in to do part of the cleaning because if you don't hire her you don't pass their inspection. Blackmail to get money in their pockets. Well we move into the hotel on Monday. We still have one more Pod to go. Kids are going stir crazy.
> 
> Thanks garnet ,gee I bet u are exhausted ,with all that cleaning and clearing out ,how long are you staying in the hotel for ?do u enjoy it ,do the kids?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> We move in Monday night and leave Friday and arrive in Little Rock Sunday afternoon. We are taking the scenic route through Ashland North Carolina (Hurst castle) then onto Nashville TN.Click to expand...

Have a great time garnet ,sounds like a lot of fun :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning o happy to see our loveky crystal back on the boards ,big big hugs sweetie ,indigo ,it's countdown :happydance::happydance:Wanna and peace baby miss you both ,jenn rashaa 44 dippy garnet sus sum suki llbean Brooke Viking jax bf Milty dylis Hope u enjoyed the zoo ,three birds and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lost another three pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Jax41

Well done!! :thumbup: Great news T, it's just falling off you :happydance::happydance:

Great news too for DS, all that you say is going to happen for him happens here, they won't 'mother' him but they will make sure that he's safe and enjoying school, you have no worries. Really glad that you liked the senco :thumbup:

Hey, your kids break early for summer, it's only June next week! We've got another 4 to go, break on 20th July, I am counting the days already :blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Well done!! :thumbup: Great news T, it's just falling off you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great news too for DS, all that you say is going to happen for him happens here, they won't 'mother' him but they will make sure that he's safe and enjoying school, you have no worries. Really glad that you liked the senco :thumbup:
> 
> Hey, your kids break early for summer, it's only June next week! We've got another 4 to go, break on 20th July, I am counting the days already :blush:

Yea jax they finish next Thursday :) am so glad u said that jax as that's my number one priority that he's safe and Happy ,the senco was amazing ,:thumbup:I think we will become good friends as I want to be very involved in my sons secondary education ,we get nine weeks summer holidays ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T....fab news all around!:happydance::hugs:

When do the kids go back to school there? S has been out since May 29 and will go back Aug 23.


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Well done!! :thumbup: Great news T, it's just falling off you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great news too for DS, all that you say is going to happen for him happens here, they won't 'mother' him but they will make sure that he's safe and enjoying school, you have no worries. Really glad that you liked the senco :thumbup:
> 
> Hey, your kids break early for summer, it's only June next week! We've got another 4 to go, break on 20th July, I am counting the days already :blush:
> 
> Yea jax they finish next Thursday :) am so glad u said that jax as that's my number one priority that he's safe and Happy ,the senco was amazing ,:thumbup:I think we will become good friends as I want to be very involved in my sons secondary education ,we get nine weeks summer holidays ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

9 weeks! :shock: I'm on my way :plane: We only get 6 :nope: hark at me complaining :haha:

It's their priority too, to make sure he does well in his studies and has the best of every chance offered. I'm sure the senco and learning support staff will be there for the both of you every step of the way that's what they're trained to do.


----------



## Jax41

T, wish you'd put up a weight loss ticker so I don't have to keep asking you how much you've lost now? :flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, wish you'd put up a weight loss ticker so I don't have to keep asking you how much you've lost now? :flower:

Jax I keep losing it then putting ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Way to go Despie!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :yipee:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T....fab news all around!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> When do the kids go back to school there? S has been out since May 29 and will go back Aug 23.

29th of August is my sons first day and the 30 th of August for girls :thumbup:How come s has three months off ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Well done!! :thumbup: Great news T, it's just falling off you :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Great news too for DS, all that you say is going to happen for him happens here, they won't 'mother' him but they will make sure that he's safe and enjoying school, you have no worries. Really glad that you liked the senco :thumbup:
> 
> Hey, your kids break early for summer, it's only June next week! We've got another 4 to go, break on 20th July, I am counting the days already :blush:
> 
> Yea jax they finish next Thursday :) am so glad u said that jax as that's my number one priority that he's safe and Happy ,the senco was amazing ,:thumbup:I think we will become good friends as I want to be very involved in my sons secondary education ,we get nine weeks summer holidays ,:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 9 weeks! :shock: I'm on my way :plane: We only get 6 :nope: hark at me complaining :haha:
> 
> It's their priority too, to make sure he does well in his studies and has the best of every chance offered. I'm sure the senco and learning support staff will be there for the both of you every step of the way that's what they're trained to do.Click to expand...

Thank you so much ,:kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> T....fab news all around!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> When do the kids go back to school there? S has been out since May 29 and will go back Aug 23.

We break 20th July, we're back 3rd Sept but the boys don't come back 'til 5th. Those few days before all hell breaks loose are nice.....sigh....


----------



## Desperado167

O yeah and also wanted to share my love :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, wish you'd put up a weight loss ticker so I don't have to keep asking you how much you've lost now? :flower:
> 
> Jax I keep losing it then putting it on :blush:But in the last few three months it's two stone off and nothing on :thumbup:Have gone from a 22 to an 18 ,heading for a 16 for going away in August ,I am 5 foot 8 and can carry my weight well but another stone would be fab ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

WOW! :happydance: Can't believe how well you're doing T, you'll easily shift that stone (if not more) before your hols in August, keep going you can do this! 

Wanna know something funny? Didn't realise you were 'tall' had it in my head you are a bit of a midget :haha::haha: have absolutely no idea why :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, wish you'd put up a weight loss ticker so I don't have to keep asking you how much you've lost now? :flower:
> 
> Jax I keep losing it then putting it on :blush:But in the last few three months it's two stone off and nothing on :thumbup:Have gone from a 22 to an 18 ,heading for a 16 for going away in August ,I am 5 foot 8 and can carry my weight well but another stone would be fab ,,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> WOW! :happydance: Can't believe how well you're doing T, you'll easily shift that stone (if not more) before your hols in August, keep going you can do this!
> 
> Wanna know something funny? Didn't realise you were 'tall' had it in my head you are a bit of a midget :haha::haha: have absolutely no idea why :shrug:Click to expand...

:haha:Nope I am amazon woman :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie it is magnificent that you are losing 3 lbs a week!!!! Way to go!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Three months off for the summer is pretty standard around here...and I personally think the break is much too long. The kids will spend the first part of next year, trying to relearn what was presented at the end of last year.:dohh:

S has always had to do 'school' work over the summer. We buy her workbooks for math and science and she has to do a certain amount of pages every week and she has a reading list for the summer. I know it makes me sound like a horrible parent, but I refuse to let her rot her brain all summer.:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> I had no idea there was another hurst castle... Thought that was in California only. Guess I learned something new

I think she means the Biltmore Estates in Asheville, NC?

If not, Garnet, my bad...

I only know of the Hearst Castle in CA, as well. 
Maybe there is a Hurst Castle elsewhere? :shrug:


Anyway.....safe travels, Garnet, & I hope you love Little Rock.....


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Three months off for the summer is pretty standard around here...and I personally think the break is much too long. The kids will spend the first part of next year, trying to relearn what was presented at the end of last year.:dohh:
> 
> S has always had to do 'school' work over the summer. We buy her workbooks for math and science and she has to do a certain amount of pages every week and she has a reading list for the summer. I know it makes me sound like a horrible parent, but I refuse to let her rot her brain all summer.:haha:

No I agree with you I get the kids practice papers in Maths and English for over the summer and we also visit the library every week :thumbup:no one could ever call u a horrible parent :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo u are down to single digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, when do you leave for your two weks at the beach?


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo u are down to single digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!

I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....

T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...

Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, when do you leave for your two weks at the beach?

39 days to go :haha:We can't wait ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

wait it may be a different thing, CA is Hearst castle https://www.hearstcastle.org/

then there is Hurst Castle on the south coast of England


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo u are down to single digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:


I am? :dohh:

I AM! :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Indigo u are down to single digits :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> 
> I am? :dohh:
> 
> I AM! :wacko:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!
> 
> I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....
> 
> T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...
> 
> Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.

Thanks lovely ,do they get any breaks at all at a year round school ?i think jax should work there :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I've never heard of a Hurst Castle here, doesn't mean to say we ain't got one though :thumbup:

Okay so I must be the midget then coming in at 5'4'' :blush:

T, B, neither of you are bad parents, I'd do the same, otherwise they just get bored and veg too much....


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> wait it may be a different thing, CA is Hearst castle https://www.hearstcastle.org/
> 
> then there is Hurst Castle on the south coast of England



Yes, she must mean the Biltmore Estate in Ashe*ville.*


----------



## dachsundmom

S started out in a year-round school and I really liked it. It was nice to have time off for vacations, other than summer.

If I remember correctly, she did 9-10 weeks in and then 2-3 weeks off....there was about a 6 week break in the summer.

Ohio only requires that the kids be in school for 180 days a year. I think that's shit.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo, I still remember how you and Brooke were trying and trying and nothing and now look at you both!!!! I am so so excited for you, to have your little guy in your arms soon!!! What an incredible and wonderful blessing. So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Only 180 days? Here it's 192 and I thought that was bad enough! How do they ever get to learn anything in depth? :shrug:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!
> 
> I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....
> 
> T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...
> 
> Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.
> 
> Thanks lovely ,do they get any breaks at all at a year round school ?i think jax should work there :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Students attend school nine weeks at a time and have a three week break in between. During the summer they receive a four - six week break.

Come on over, Jax!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Indigo, I still remember how you and Brooke were trying and trying and nothing and now look at you both!!!! I am so so excited for you, to have your little guy in your arms soon!!! What an incredible and wonderful blessing. So happy for you!!!!

Aww, thanks, LL. :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, thank you!:hugs::hugs:

J, this is why American sutdents are iditos, lol...for the most part. Our education system, the public one, only works when parents get involved. And even then, it's a struggle. :nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!
> 
> I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....
> 
> T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...
> 
> Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.
> 
> Thanks lovely ,do they get any breaks at all at a year round school ?i think jax should work there :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Students attend school nine weeks at a time and have a three week break in between. During the summer they receive a four - six week break.
> 
> Come on over, Jax!Click to expand...

That sounds perfect ,indigo have you everything ready ,any Brixton hicks ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet, safe travels :plane: :flower:

T well done on 3lbs :happydance: I also thought you were a midget :haha:

I'm 5'4 on one leg and 5'5 on the other :haha:

I think I have been to Hurst castle :thumbup:

Indi single figures :cloud9::cloud9:

B I will be rigorously educating any kids of mine during the summer hol - especially if it was 3 months :wacko::haha:

So finally my house sale went through today! :happydance: now for the purchase :dohh:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!
> 
> I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....
> 
> T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...
> 
> Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.
> 
> Thanks lovely ,do they get any breaks at all at a year round school ?i think jax should work there :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Students attend school nine weeks at a time and have a three week break in between. During the summer they receive a four - six week break.
> 
> Come on over, Jax!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds perfect ,indigo have you everything ready ,any Brixton hicks ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Brixton hicks - is that someone beating you into labour? :haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

BF!!!!

:flower::cake::dance::dance::yipee::icecream::wohoo:\\:D/\\:D/\\:D/

FINALLY on the house sale WOOO HOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Garnet, safe travels :plane: :flower:
> 
> T well done on 3lbs :happydance: I also thought you were a midget :haha:
> 
> I'm 5'4 on one leg and 5'5 on the other :haha:
> 
> I think I have been to Hurst castle :thumbup:
> 
> Indi single figures :cloud9::cloud9:
> 
> B I will be rigorously educating any kids of mine during the summer hol - especially if it was 3 months :wacko::haha:
> 
> So finally my house sale went through today! :happydance: now for the purchase :dohh:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Yeah for your house sale going thru ,wen do you travel to t ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo, I'm booking my flight! Although it's nice to know you get a break every other month from work, it's also incredibly restricting, I am contracted that I cannot take holiday in term time :growlmad:. 3 of my girlfriends have gone to Ascot today and I can't......:nope:

Butterfly - atphuckinglast!!!!!!! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

B, sounds like hard work. So is High School all 'Summer dreams ripped at the seams' then?


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> Well done, T!!! 3 lbs in 1 week is amazing!
> 
> I hope your son flourishes @ his new school....
> 
> T...We are the same height...I think LL is the only one taller....5'9", I think...
> 
> Yes, summer break here is ridiculous. I much prefer the year-round calendar. N will attend a year- round school.
> 
> Thanks lovely ,do they get any breaks at all at a year round school ?i think jax should work there :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Students attend school nine weeks at a time and have a three week break in between. During the summer they receive a four - six week break.
> 
> Come on over, Jax!Click to expand...
> 
> That sounds perfect ,indigo have you everything ready ,any Brixton hicks ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Brixton hicks - is that someone beating you into labour? :haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha:Sorry BraXton hicks :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, it's about damned time!:happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Yay on the house sale! :wohoo:

T, I have been having Braxton Hicks since week 20, but the last couple of weeks their frequency has doubled & tripled. 

I am as ready as possible, I guess. I actually try not to think about it much,or I get very anxious. My doc went over the induction drill during my appointment yesterday & I found out which docs that will be on call. This practice has 9 docs & the 2 on call happen to be the 2 I can actually stand....so that's good. I don't think anyone really thinks I'll last that long, though. I don't know why...I haven't let anyone check me yet. :shrug: I hope he stays put until Friday, [email protected] 38 weeks, his lungs/breathing should be fine....


----------



## dachsundmom

Wait, my little brain is confused...the home sale going through is not the purchase?:shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

Damn right :haha:

Am booked in to hotel T for cd11 (next weds). Only have 1 opk left so am just leaving it to chance but he goes away on the Friday anyway :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> Wait, my little brain is confused...the home sale going through is not the purchase?:shrug:

I split the sale and purchase so now I am homeless and all my stuff is in storage so I just hope it doesn't take too long to get into the bungalow :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Yay on the house sale! :wohoo:
> 
> T, I have been having Braxton Hicks since week 20, but the last couple of weeks their frequency has doubled & tripled.
> 
> I am as ready as possible, I guess. I actually try not to think about it much,or I get very anxious. My doc went over the induction drill during my appointment yesterday & I found out which docs that will be on call. This practice has 9 docs & the 2 on call happen to be the 2 I can actually stand....so that's good. I don't think anyone really thinks I'll last that long, though. I don't know why...I haven't let anyone check me yet. :shrug: I hope he stays put until Friday, [email protected] 38 weeks, his lungs/breathing should be fine....

Two more days then little n and u can come see mommy :cloud9:U will tell us wont u and show us millions of pics ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn right :haha:
> 
> Am booked in to hotel T for cd11 (next weds). Only have 1 opk left so am just leaving it to chance but he goes away on the Friday anyway :thumbup:

Hope it works out perfect for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Two more days then little n and u can come see mommy :cloud9:U will tell us wont u and show us millions of pics ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yes, of course, T. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I had no idea there was another hurst castle... Thought that was in California only. Guess I learned something new
> 
> I think she means the Biltmore Estates in Asheville, NC?
> 
> If not, Garnet, my bad...
> 
> I only know of the Hearst Castle in CA, as well.
> Maybe there is a Hurst Castle elsewhere? :shrug:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyway.....safe travels, Garnet, & I hope you love Little Rock.....[/QUOT
> Ok:dohh: brain is dead  I meant one of those Mega rich family's castle. Biltmore is it.
> Hearst castle is in CA. I 'm excited because Husband normally take the majo freeways straight to our destinations. This time we get to check out the little towns on a highway.Click to expand...


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Damn right :haha:
> 
> Am booked in to hotel T for cd11 (next weds). Only have 1 opk left so am just leaving it to chance but he goes away on the Friday anyway :thumbup:

Maybe you'll get lucky :flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I hope you have a safe trip and are settled soon.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Two more days then little n and u can come see mommy :cloud9:U will tell us wont u and show us millions of pics ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Yes, of course, T. :hugs:Click to expand...

I can't believe it! I know you probably don't think it has gone fast but it gonna be exciting all these babies


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet, I hope you check out Hendersonville (near Asheville). It's charming as hell & has great shopping & dining. 

Hmmm.....How old does a baby have to be for a road trip?


----------



## Garnet

Well ladies,
I think the baby blues has left the house. TMI: But I have Cm like nobody's business but I'm not gonna ttc this month with all the craziness. I'm probably done ttc but if it happens then it will be. I'm gonna look for a part time job I think when we get down there.


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Garnet, I hope you check out Hendersonville (near Asheville). It's charming as hell & has great shopping & dining.
> 
> Hmmm.....How old does a baby have to be for a road trip?

I'd say at least until you are used to the routine. My babies traveled when they were two and three months. Had a carrier and off we went. I just didn't want all the nosey people breathing on my newborn so kept them under a light cover. I'm weird about that and keep lots of Lysol wipes around. :flower:


----------



## Garnet

Great job Despie on the weight loss...


----------



## Milty

Ok I'm way behind after just one day! But I'm catching up...

Garnet be safe

Despi I think I'm your sister ...I'm 5'8 as well plus I'm still gonna still your hair cut

Oh and I'm still reading :coffee:

:hi:Everyone


----------



## wana b a mom

Despie, the weight is just melting off!!! great for you!!!:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: on the house sale finally going thru BF!!!! 
Safe travels Garnet! 
Indi, you'll be great! I am scared too though... The thought of a ten pound baby makes me scream :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ok I'm way behind after just one day! But I'm catching up...
> 
> Garnet be safe
> 
> Despi I think I'm your sister ...I'm 5'8 as well plus I'm still gonna still your hair cut
> 
> Oh and I'm still reading :coffee:
> 
> :hi:Everyone

:haha::haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning wot a horrible wet day ,woke up with an awful spot on the side of my nose ,lovely ::thumbup:Suki ,we're have you gone :hugs:,Milty my twin how are you ?,dylis ,how many days past o are you now ,indigo brook Viking llbean Tessie pp dippy 44 three birds jenn googly PB wanna jax bf garnet Rashaa and everyone else lots of love :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: so when are you going to start testing? :haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies
I'm having problems with my bloody broadband so can only get on B&B on my phone :growlmad:. Well I think I ovulated on tues so only dtd on day of ovulation and 2 days before but I guess that's not too bad. Hopefully will get my crosshair tomorrow.

Despie- well done skinny:thumbup: hope you have a good day with Olivia can't wait to see some pics:hugs:

BF- yah on the house sale finally going through :happydance:

Milty- sorry AF got you I hope you're okay:hugs:

Hi to Jax, Viking, indigo, Sus, garnet, dippy, Dylis and anyone I've forgotten

Have a good day

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T :hi: so when are you going to start testing? :haha::haha:

How weird does my chart look :thumbup:It's nothing like any of my other charts since I started temping ,but not a thing except for a rash on my face but I have been using new oil since my birthday :shrug:testing on Monday :thumbup::hugs:Hiws the back ?any housing news ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> I'm having problems with my bloody broadband so can only get on B&B on my phone :growlmad:. Well I think I ovulated on tues so only dtd on day of ovulation and 2 days before but I guess that's not too bad. Hopefully will get my crosshair tomorrow.
> 
> Despie- well done skinny:thumbup: hope you have a good day with Olivia can't wait to see some pics:hugs:
> 
> BF- yah on the house sale finally going through :happydance:
> 
> Milty- sorry AF got you I hope you're okay:hugs:
> 
> Hi to Jax, Viking, indigo, Sus, garnet, dippy, Dylis and anyone I've forgotten
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx. Xxxxxx

Two days before o and day of o is perfect :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, you sure it's not a stubble rash after all that snogging? :haha::haha:

So what've you eaten today then hmmm???? :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Ok, I get why chocolate could be an issue, but why is bread a syn on SW, but potatoes are free? They are both basically fat-free carbs.


----------



## Desperado167

B you can have two small pieces of brown bread as a healthy extra on s/w :thumbup:Jax ,I had a ham omelette for breakfast and strawberries and grapes with a fat free yoghurt over the top for lunch :thumbup:Don't worry I am gonna keep going :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Technically aren't you still on track bc the chocolate would just be your syns? I have tried to wrap my head around SW, but I think I've spent too long counting WW points, lol.

But, I think SW might be easier for N, bc it sounds like you have more freedom with it.

I am very proud of you!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Technically aren't you still on track bc the chocolate would just be your syns? I have tried to wrap my head around SW, but I think I've spent too long counting WW points, lol.
> 
> But, I think SW might be easier for N, bc it sounds like you have more freedom with it.
> 
> I am very proud of you!:hugs:

Yea I suppose that's a point I didn't think of that as I haven't used any syns in five weeks :haha::dohh:And thank you b ,:kiss:Yes s/w is great it's just getting used to the foods and changing your eating habits :thumbup:If I can do it anyone can :haha::hugs:Hapoy 28 weeks lovely friend ,I can't believe it only twelve weeks to go :cloud9:


----------



## Jax41

B, points rock! Well they do for me.....

Yum, well done T! I just had two choccies :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, do you look at food and just think of it in terms of points? I do...:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> B, points rock! Well they do for me.....
> 
> Yum, well done T! I just had two choccies :blush:

:haha:Any sign of af ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> J, do you look at food and just think of it in terms of points? I do...:haha:

Yup, all the time :dohh: I've just eaten 4 for those chocolates :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> B, points rock! Well they do for me.....
> 
> Yum, well done T! I just had two choccies :blush:
> 
> :haha:Any sign of af ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hang on, just going to the loo for a knicker check.......


----------



## dachsundmom

I don't really count points these days; I added 10lbs to my weight and just took the increase...but, I don't really follow it.

N cannot wrap his head around the points thing at all. :wacko:


----------



## Jax41

Aww bless him! I'm not sure I could do SW, been doing the points thang for too long :haha:...do they still do red and green days as well?

T, knicker check done = no AF.....


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Aww bless him! I'm not sure I could do SW, been doing the points thang for too long :haha:...do they still do red and green days as well?
> 
> T, knicker check done = no AF.....

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

That's the confusing part to me...the different days.:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> That's the confusing part to me...the different days.:dohh:

I do the extra easy and you eat two healthy extras a day ( bread cereal bars milk cheese cereal ) then all the free food ,meats chicken fish potatoes pasta rice eggs fruit veg ,fat free dairy, beans ,there's loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

free foods?
does that mean you can eat all of that and as much as you like of that and no problem? Hmmm I need that diet!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> free foods?
> does that mean you can eat all of that and as much as you like of that and no problem? Hmmm I need that diet!

Yip ,just had a yummy salad ,prawns lettuce tomatoes spring onion boiled eggs ham ,was so nice :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hello just catching up and very hungary now:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hello just catching up and very hungary now:haha:

Hi dylis ,you been sitting in the living room with that new sun chair and table all day :haha:.?:hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Dylis

Table in dining room with parasol, chairs in hall all ready for indoor b-b-q:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Table in dining room with parasol, chairs in hall all ready for indoor b-b-q:haha:

:haha::haha:Perfect :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T :hi: so when are you going to start testing? :haha::haha:
> 
> How weird does my chart look :thumbup:It's nothing like any of my other charts since I started temping ,but not a thing except for a rash on my face but I have been using new oil since my birthday :shrug:testing on Monday :thumbup::hugs:Hiws the back ?any housing news ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Your chart looks like my BFP one.... :hugs:

Back is still OK :happydance::happydance:and have started to chase the solicitors on the purchase :coffee:



Jax41 said:


> Aww bless him! I'm not sure I could do SW, been doing the points thang for too long :haha:...do they still do red and green days as well?
> 
> T, knicker check done = no AF.....

You gonna test or is this the ironic month where you actually had no :sex: :dohh:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> free foods?
> does that mean you can eat all of that and as much as you like of that and no problem? Hmmm I need that diet!
> 
> Yip ,just had a yummy salad ,prawns lettuce tomatoes spring onion boiled eggs ham ,was so nice :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

ummm they haven't met someone like me ....I got easily eat only those foods and nothing else and gain weight! Although I have no idea what prawns are they sound good so I will eat them.


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> free foods?
> does that mean you can eat all of that and as much as you like of that and no problem? Hmmm I need that diet!
> 
> Yip ,just had a yummy salad ,prawns lettuce tomatoes spring onion boiled eggs ham ,was so nice :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> ummm they haven't met someone like me ....I got easily eat only those foods and nothing else and gain weight! Although I have no idea what prawns are they sound good so I will eat them.Click to expand...

prawns are big shrimp


----------



## Milty

Even better


----------



## LLbean

LOL see I pass on those...not into shell fish at all!


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,yawn feeling like I could go back to bed ,thank crunchie it's Friday :haha:heading out for lunch ,happy Friday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

hope you're all okay. Off work sick today think i have a bug it's diarrhoea city here for me :blush:. Its made my temp go up and FF haven't given me a cross hair :growlmad:. Never mind I know I've ovulated so hopefully FF will acknowledge it at some point.

Despie- your day sounds nice hope you have a lovely lunch with sil. your chart is looking good :thumbup:

Dylis- you made me laugh thinking of you inside with your garden furniture :haha:

Milty- I'm with you because when I hear free foods my brain hears eat as much as you can get in :haha:

Hi to Dippy, BF, LL, Indigo, Jax, Garnet, Viking, Sus,Milty, Happy Friday :flower:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> hope you're all okay. Off work sick today think i have a bug it's diarrhoea city here for me :blush:. Its made my temp go up and FF haven't given me a cross hair :growlmad:. Never mind I know I've ovulated so hopefully FF will acknowledge it at some point.
> 
> Despie- your day sounds nice hope you have a lovely lunch with sil. your chart is looking good :thumbup:
> 
> Dylis- you made me laugh thinking of you inside with your garden furniture :haha:
> 
> Milty- I'm with you because when I hear free foods my brain hears eat as much as you can get in :haha:
> 
> Hi to Dippy, BF, LL, Indigo, Jax, Garnet, Viking, Sus,Milty, Happy Friday :flower:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Awk babes so sorry to hear you are poorly ,hugs ,:hugs:Typical I am heading out today and can't get to stay and chat with you ,and yes u can eat as much of the free foods as u want on slimming world :thumbup:My hubby can't believe it either lol :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::sleep:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I'm also off on sick as have lost voice and got a bad cough which as work on phones is a problem:nope:

Hope you have a nice lunch despie


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I'm also off on sick as have lost voice and got a bad cough which as work on phones is a problem:nope:
> 
> Hope you have a nice lunch despie

Awk babes :nope:Hope u feel better soon ,honey and lemon helps ,I lost my voice for three weeks before ,kids and hubby loved it :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning ladies :hi:

Dylis and suki hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

T, have a nice lunch :munch:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning ladies :hi:
> 
> Dylis and suki hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, have a nice lunch :munch:

Morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Suki :hugs: poor you, there is loads of that here at school, I'm putting a comode in the corner of the office as the loo's are a bit dire at the mo....sorry that was prob TMI!

Dylis, happy bbqing! :thumbup::haha: Hope you feel better too...

Butterfly, give that solicitor the :growlmad: evils, hope you get some good news on the move. Nope not testing, have had cramps all week so I know she's circling just a bit delayed, can't be preg unless I'm the Virgin Mary as yes shag-free cycle last time :haha:

T, I can't believe you can eat all that stuff and not even weigh it :shrug: :shock: all carbs, pasta, spuds, rice have to be weighed on WW, maybe I should change :haha: Have a lovely day with your SIL and no burger okay [-X 

Everyone, big hugs :hugs::hugs: it's Friday!! :tease:


----------



## Indigo77

Hold the fort! Pasta is a free food?


----------



## LLbean

I'm with you Indigo...:saywhat:


----------



## Milty

If I eat one ounce of pasta or patatos after 3:00 in the afternoon I gain 2 pounds the next day ...it's guarteed


----------



## dachsundmom

The carb thing is the part of SW that I cannot wrap my head around; I've got the info for N to start it, but like everyone else, I've been taught that carbs are potentially bad.:shrug:

But, I think a lot of it also depends on how the carbs are served. From what I can tell, SW is a very low fat plan and most of the food is cooked with non-stick spray vs. something like oilve oil.


----------



## LLbean

well here is the thing...we NEED carbs, its energy. The only reason most diets tell you to stay away from carbs is because that is the first line for energy source SO, if you cut the carbs then it starts tapping into stored fat for energy, hence you lose more weight (burns it off) Protein is after that BUT you don't want to go that far cause that is your muscles. Everything in moderation as they say. But I am surprised they have that as a FREE food, which implies (maybe I am wrong) that you can have as much of it as you like and whenever you like


----------



## Garnet

There is a difference in the types of carbs too. Slow carbs are the best..


----------



## Desperado167

Everything has to be boiled ,no sauces or butter or cream on anything ,ladies it works I have lost two stone and u don't just eat all day long ,u have three healthy meals :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Hold the fort! Pasta is a free food?

Indigo for one more week for you everything is free too and whilst you are bf ,if u still plan to do it :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lunch was delicious ,risotto with butternut squash and peas and spring onion ,really enjoyed it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:Alo picked up four first response tests :blush:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, so that was free bc it was rice?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, so that was free bc it was rice?

Yes all rice and veg :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

....and have you P'd on them yet? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> ....and have you P'd on them yet? :winkwink:

No babes I was gonna wait till Monday ,it's still really early isn't it ,and it's so depressing testing early and seeing that blank test so I will wait :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Has af came for you ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:nope: no idea where she is :shrug: Yep, with you on that one :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Back from the fun night at Daniels school ,kids had so much fun :) xxxx


----------



## Viking15

Yeah. That diet confuses me. There is no way I would lose weight eating risotto. :shrug: But Despie you are doing great! Whatever works for you. Keep up the good work!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Yeah. That diet confuses me. There is no way I would lose weight eating risotto. :shrug: But Despie you are doing great! Whatever works for you. Keep up the good work!!!!!

Thanks lovely ,I think as long as I stay off the goodies I will keep losing :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:How are you ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Everything is fine. I updated my journal. Been a little nuts lately. :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

So I tested and it's a bfn ,the suspense was killing me :dohh:e ,:thumbup:how's everyone else today ?:hugs::hugs:suki ,garnet jax dylis wanna three birds bf Brooke Viking iRashaa indigo PB 44 dippy Milty llbean and everyone else xxxxxxx


----------



## Dylis

Morning:wave: 

Sorry about the BFN ive not got any tests in house because i can never wait

I've been spin class and now about to tidy up garden need to move my veg pots because then. "drum roll" I might be able to get these chairs in garden before:rain:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:wave:
> 
> Sorry about the BFN ive not got any tests in house because i can never wait
> 
> I've been spin class and now about to tidy up garden need to move my veg pots because then. "drum roll" I might be able to get these chairs in garden before:rain:

U make me feel so lazy :blush:I slept till ten a d have just made bacon and French toast and fruit salad for the kids ,I had an omelette and bacon :thumbup:,yippee hope the rain stays off :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Hope you're all okay. I'm 4 dpo but FF isn't giving me cross hairs cos my temps are a bit weird- think it's cos of this bloody bug. Feeling better but have cancelled a night out with an old school friend cosbi don't think my body can cope with alcohol. We have a family portrait booked this afternoon I got £100 worth of vouchers for my birthday from two of my mates. Slight problem in the fact me and hubby have had a massive argument with OH and we're not talking and we have to leave in 30 mins-oops!

Despie- sorry for the BFN hopefully it's just too early :hugs:

Dylis- I'm very excited you are finally putting your garden furniture out :happydance:

Hi to Milty, Sus, indigo, Viking, Jax, garnet, dippy, and anyone else I've forgotten

Happy Saturday

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Hope you're all okay. I'm 4 dpo but FF isn't giving me cross hairs cos my temps are a bit weird- think it's cos of this bloody bug. Feeling better but have cancelled a night out with an old school friend cosbi don't think my body can cope with alcohol. We have a family portrait booked this afternoon I got £100 worth of vouchers for my birthday from two of my mates. Slight problem in the fact me and hubby have had a massive argument with OH and we're not talking and we have to leave in 30 mins-oops!
> 
> Despie- sorry for the BFN hopefully it's just too early :hugs:
> 
> Dylis- I'm very excited you are finally putting your garden furniture out :happydance:
> 
> Hi to Milty, Sus, indigo, Viking, Jax, garnet, dippy, and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> Happy Saturday
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

O crap perfect timing for the stupid bug and argument :dohh:Are u still gonna go to foto shoot or can you cancel it ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am sorry about the BFN...but all is good for Daniel, just make him a cheeseburger and some broccoli, lol.:hugs:

Suki...there is nothing worse than having pics done when you don't feel well. The timing just stinks.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Pictures after an argument. I can just see my face in the finished product. :haha: Good luck!!!!! 
Sorry about the BFN Despie... :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Hi ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi all

Despie I think your DS will be just fine
Suki sorry about the argument... I know the feeling and yes, bad timing for photos too hehehe. Hope you feel better soon

Happy Saturday


----------



## Desperado167

Ok lol


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Pictures after an argument. I can just see my face in the finished product. :haha: Good luck!!!!!
> Sorry about the BFN Despie... :hugs:

Thanks Viking ,guess. Thought with my chart looking the weirdest it ever has tht it was a good clue to me getting a bfp ,silly me :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hi all
> 
> Despie I think your DS will be just fine
> Suki sorry about the argument... I know the feeling and yes, bad timing for photos too hehehe. Hope you feel better soon
> 
> Happy Saturday

Thanks liz me too . Hope u are ok :hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm good! check out my cardio today LOL...do I look flushed enough? HAHAHA
 



Attached Files:







581130_10150954347714193_2066453781_n.jpg
File size: 23.1 KB
Views: 2









282790_10150954350144193_1639858418_n.jpg
File size: 39.7 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: T your chart still looks good :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: T your chart still looks good :thumbup::hugs:

Thanks babe ,am thinking it looks weird lol miss you being around so much ,are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: T your chart still looks good :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Thanks babe ,am thinking it looks weird lol miss you being around so much ,are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah am good thanks (not god as I first typed :haha:). Just looking forward to getting back on here when I finally get into the bungalow :thumbup: Although ironically that will probably be when I have to stop ttc :dohh:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am not testing today but I feel like crap ,really sore head ,exhaustion and as usual so much to do ,I didn't sleep at all :(


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: T your chart still looks good :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Thanks babe ,am thinking it looks weird lol miss you being around so much ,are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah am good thanks (not god as I first typed :haha:). Just looking forward to getting back on here when I finally get into the bungalow :thumbup: Although ironically that will probably be when I have to stop ttc :dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Aww babes ,are u def giving up ,is this your last cycle ?:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:How is your mom ,are you getting on ok with her ?cxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Am not testing today but I feel like crap ,really sore head ,exhaustion and as usual so much to do ,I didn't sleep at all as my sil text me to tell me she had left my brother last night and went to stay with her friend with the two kids ,she didn't even tell my brother were she was .but they argue all the time and I really can't cope with the stress anymore as she tells me everything and I can't tell a soul but I love my brother dearly and he's not a bad soul ,he goes out once a month ,he works five days a week ,they have an exoensive lifestyle but he doesn't do as much around the house as she would like to and she moans too much for him :dohh:and wants her to do more :dohh:I listen to both of them and don't give an opinion ,but it has to stop and they need to sort it out ,I really can't take it anymore ,sorry ladies ,am done with ranting ,:hugs::hugs:Happy Sunday everyone ,it's been so quiet lately miss you all loads :hugs::hugs:

Smart lady about staying out of things cause once they make up, some else will get the blame-:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm good! check out my cardio today LOL...do I look flushed enough? HAHAHA

Looking good as always :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Am not testing today but I feel like crap ,really sore head ,exhaustion and as usual so much to do ,I didn't sleep at all :(Click to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

Special thoughts ladies for heart tree who has gone into labour after her water breaking at 34 weeks with her baby girl ,praying for you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

prayers go out to them


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:


----------



## Jax41

Hi T :kiss: Okay I have to get this off my chest 'cos I'm seriously worried now, no AF, yea NO AF :shrug: I've not tested, no point we didn't shag at all last month and I had AF the cycle before and it wasn't a weird AF or anything like that but the cramps that I had are gone, I've had no spotting, staining, nothing. I'm worried I've scared her off completely!! :haha: What should I do :shrug:.... I've never been this far past O and no AF. I thought maybe O was later in which case AF should have come by Thursday, that's happened before but.....and I lost 2lbs at WW on Saturday (that's unheard of when AF is due) and am now 4Lbs from goal :thumbup:....but no AF :nope: OMG maybe the menopause is upon me, I've NEVER had a late AF, God just when I thought this was going to be a stress free cycle bc of no shags :dohh: I'm rambling.....

I'm sorry you're caught between the devil and the deep blue with your SIl and Bro, not an easy situation.....I hope they can sort it between them and not involve you :hugs: and please try not to worry to much about D, he'll be fine I'm sure, hope all goes well at the Dr's.

I picked up DH's paperwork to get the SA done on Friday, he doesn't think he can get to do it before holiday at the end of July, mind you with no AF my CD21 blood test that I've booked will be late so maybe it'll be okay? :shrug:

OMG, I dunno what to do!!!!x


----------



## Desperado167

First of all big hugs babes and am glad to see you ,:hugs::hugs:Secondly ,u need to test just to be sure :hugs::hugs:And thirdly my af has been a week late before due to stress ,I was awaiting hospital results plus another time I was worried about an apt ,could it be that ?and well done on your weight loss ,amazing news :hugs::hugs::hugs:Maybe u could speak to your doc if your tests are negative ,sorry I can't be of more help but I really and truly doubt it's the dreaded m ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jax please test? Believe me, stranger things have happened.


----------



## LLbean

Despie, about our brother and SIL... Sounds like lack of communication big time. My BIL went through a similar thing 2 years ago. I did jump in cause I knew exactly what was going on lol. He claimed she knew stuff and she had no clue! My involvement did cause strain in my relationship with my BIL and it has never been the same since but everyone knows that is what has saved their marriage so I will take it... And btw, I asked him permission before talking to my SIL about it and he said yes. But he did not like that he got called on his BS lol. Sorry but I call it like I see it and my hubby jumped in an shook him up too because he was just being a brat. Hahahaha well you should see how lovey they are again. 

I am not advocating you get in the middle but tell them to please talk to each other. They may assume the other person already knows what the issues are but I have found that 90% of the time they really have no clue or don't realize how serious it is


----------



## Jax41

T, Liz, thanks :hugs: I don't feel as if I was stressed at all this last cycle, and was looking forward to the next so that I could get started again so to speak, maybe I'm stressed now :wacko:

I've not got a test at home, will have to wait 'til tomorrow to get one but I'll test to rule it out but I seriously don't think there is anyway that I could be. Maybe Viking's right and I'll have an immaculate conception? :shrug:

My Dr asked me last Sat if my cycles were still regular and I confidently answered yes of course!


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, Liz, thanks :hugs: I don't feel as if I was stressed at all this last cycle, and was looking forward to the next so that I could get started again so to speak, maybe I'm stressed now :wacko:
> 
> I've not got a test at home, will have to wait 'til tomorrow to get one but I'll test to rule it out but I seriously don't think there is anyway that I could be. Maybe Viking's right and I'll have an immaculate conception? :shrug:
> 
> My Dr asked me last Sat if my cycles were still regular and I confidently answered yes of course!

Just bloody typical isn't it babes ,but my cycles are always 31-33 days and I swear I thought I was up the duff as it disappeared but all negative tests ,it was stress :growlmad::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie, about our brother and SIL... Sounds like lack of communication big time. My BIL went through a similar thing 2 years ago. I did jump in cause I knew exactly what was going on lol. He claimed she knew stuff and she had no clue! My involvement did cause strain in my relationship with my BIL and it has never been the same since but everyone knows that is what has saved their marriage so I will take it... And btw, I asked him permission before talking to my SIL about it and he said yes. But he did not like that he got called on his BS lol. Sorry but I call it like I see it and my hubby jumped in an shook him up too because he was just being a brat. Hahahaha well you should see how lovey they are again.
> 
> I am not advocating you get in the middle but tell them to please talk to each other. They may assume the other person already knows what the issues are but I have found that 90% of the time they really have no clue or don't realize how serious it is

Thanks babes ,I did try before and he told me to mind my own bloody buisness :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Glad it all worked out for your bil :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, Liz, thanks :hugs: I don't feel as if I was stressed at all this last cycle, and was looking forward to the next so that I could get started again so to speak, maybe I'm stressed now :wacko:
> 
> I've not got a test at home, will have to wait 'til tomorrow to get one but I'll test to rule it out but I seriously don't think there is anyway that I could be. Maybe Viking's right and I'll have an immaculate conception? :shrug:
> 
> My Dr asked me last Sat if my cycles were still regular and I confidently answered yes of course!
> 
> Just bloody typical isn't it babes ,but my cycles are always 31-33 days and I swear I thought I was up the duff as it disappeared but all negative tests ,it was stress :growlmad::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you for reassuring me but this is CD34 :shock: bollox if only I'd carried on temping :dohh: but thought what's the point, I'm out this cycle :shrug: Maybe DH did slip a crafty one whilst I was :sleep: :haha: I'm feeling better, thank you :kiss:

Are you okay about tomorrow?


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> T, Liz, thanks :hugs: I don't feel as if I was stressed at all this last cycle, and was looking forward to the next so that I could get started again so to speak, maybe I'm stressed now :wacko:
> 
> I've not got a test at home, will have to wait 'til tomorrow to get one but I'll test to rule it out but I seriously don't think there is anyway that I could be. Maybe Viking's right and I'll have an immaculate conception? :shrug:
> 
> My Dr asked me last Sat if my cycles were still regular and I confidently answered yes of course!
> 
> Just bloody typical isn't it babes ,but my cycles are always 31-33 days and I swear I thought I was up the duff as it disappeared but all negative tests ,it was stress :growlmad::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you for reassuring me but this is CD34 :shock: bollox if only I'd carried on temping :dohh: but thought what's the point, I'm out this cycle :shrug: Maybe DH did slip a crafty one whilst I was :sleep: :haha: I'm feeling better, thank you :kiss:
> 
> Are you okay about tomorrow?[/Click to expand...


----------



## Jax41

I bet he said, Mum no more! Bless him, I hate blood tests, in fact I hate anything with needles (as you know!) I think he's so brave :hugs::hugs::hugs:

On another note though I've had a lovely weekend, out and about with my Ma yesterday doing bits and bobs for her, walked from her up the pub to meet DH for a nice bottle of vino walked home, he cooked dinner and then today he treated me to lunch at our favourite restaurant, now he's pacing the lounge as the footie's on later :dohh: and I'm doing some paperwork and then get my ironing done.

Wonder if Dylis managed to get her garden furniture outside or not :haha:

T, I'm sorry you got a BFN :hugs: I know how you feel and how you feel about can't being arsed to keep trying :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Would that be my nice furniture still sitting in hallway:haha: yesterday mum took me for cream tea at a fete which was a better option then digging:winkwink:. today I have cleared the space and planted all
My veg up so tomorrow as long as dry can clean the patio bit and then al fresco dining here I come


----------



## Jax41

Hmm....diggin v cream tea - no contest! :winkwink: Dylis, perfect timing hun I've read in the paper this weekend that they have predicted 82F by Friday :thumbup::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I bet he said, Mum no more! Bless him, I hate blood tests, in fact I hate anything with needles (as you know!) I think he's so brave :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> On another note though I've had a lovely weekend, out and about with my Ma yesterday doing bits and bobs for her, walked from her up the pub to meet DH for a nice bottle of vino walked home, he cooked dinner and then today he treated me to lunch at our favourite restaurant, now he's pacing the lounge as the footie's on later :dohh: and I'm doing some paperwork and then get my ironing done.
> 
> Wonder if Dylis managed to get her garden furniture outside or not :haha:
> 
> T, I'm sorry you got a BFN :hugs: I know how you feel and how you feel about can't being arsed to keep trying :hugs::hugs:

Am glad u had a Nice weekend babes ,yip my ds is a star ,bless him .awaiting your test tomorrow,Hapoy ironing :haha:Footie on here too :growlmad:Just back from my power walk ,feel much better :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Would that be my nice furniture still sitting in hallway:haha: yesterday mum took me for cream tea at a fete which was a better option then digging:winkwink:. today I have cleared the space and planted all
> My veg up so tomorrow as long as dry can clean the patio bit and then al fresco dining here I come

Cream tea yum :coffee::munch::hugs::hugs:Wot veg do you grow ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jax, is it possible you had bleeding like AF but are actually pregnant from last cycle? Did you test last cycle? :hugs: I can't remember.


----------



## Dylis

Footie here too:growlmad: 
I've got potatoes peas carrots onions beetrooot that I know. Unfortunatly DD decided to take the markers out if seed trays so have a few mystery plants :shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Footie here too:growlmad:
> I've got potatoes peas carrots onions beetrooot that I know. Unfortunatly DD decided to take the markers out if seed trays so have a few mystery plants :shrug:

That sounds perfect ,you have loads :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I have lots at the moment but the cats and dog will sit on them andI've still got to get them to grow:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: T your chart still looks good :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Thanks babe ,am thinking it looks weird lol miss you being around so much ,are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah am good thanks (not god as I first typed :haha:). Just looking forward to getting back on here when I finally get into the bungalow :thumbup: Although ironically that will probably be when I have to stop ttc :dohh:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Aww babes ,are u def giving up ,is this your last cycle ?:cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:How is your mom ,are you getting on ok with her ?cxxxxClick to expand...

I think it is likely but we will see :thumbup:
It's ok at mums but doesn't actually feel like I am living my own life :wacko:



Desperado167 said:


> Special thoughts ladies for heart tree who has gone into labour after her water breaking at 34 weeks with her baby girl ,praying for you both :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I have everything crossed for her. 34 weeks is a decent number isn't it so I have every hope that all will be good :thumbup:



Jax41 said:


> Hi T :kiss: Okay I have to get this off my chest 'cos I'm seriously worried now, no AF, yea NO AF :shrug: I've not tested, no point we didn't shag at all last month and I had AF the cycle before and it wasn't a weird AF or anything like that but the cramps that I had are gone, I've had no spotting, staining, nothing. I'm worried I've scared her off completely!! :haha: What should I do :shrug:.... I've never been this far past O and no AF. I thought maybe O was later in which case AF should have come by Thursday, that's happened before but.....and I lost 2lbs at WW on Saturday (that's unheard of when AF is due) and am now 4Lbs from goal :thumbup:....but no AF :nope: OMG maybe the menopause is upon me, I've NEVER had a late AF, God just when I thought this was going to be a stress free cycle bc of no shags :dohh: I'm rambling.....
> 
> I'm sorry you're caught between the devil and the deep blue with your SIl and Bro, not an easy situation.....I hope they can sort it between them and not involve you :hugs: and please try not to worry to much about D, he'll be fine I'm sure, hope all goes well at the Dr's.
> 
> I picked up DH's paperwork to get the SA done on Friday, he doesn't think he can get to do it before holiday at the end of July, mind you with no AF my CD21 blood test that I've booked will be late so maybe it'll be okay? :shrug:
> 
> OMG, I dunno what to do!!!!x

Jax, from the temps you have put in :growlmad: I would guess that you actually O'd on mon 11th so AF should turn up tomorrow or tues? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Jax I am with Viking...if AF was not as heavy as usual perhaps????


----------



## Desperado167

Jax good luck for testing or af appearing ,:hugs::hugs:bf ,I really hope u do get to keep going ,hope your mom isn't expecting too much of you :hugs:Indigo ,any news yet ?b and viking and sus hope u are ok ,llbean ,good work at the gym ,:thumbup::Milty dylis wanna Suki 44 jenn pb rashaa three birds dippy crystal garnet and everyone else ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Afm slept in this morning as I was up during the night for the loo and couldn't get back to sleep ,bugger off Monday morning ,no tests today ,will def test in the morning ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya Despie, aw hope your day gets a lot better :hugs:
I just checked out your chart & it's looking good chick, lovely consistently high post ov temps xxx


----------



## threebirds

And getting up for the loo in the night is a good sign - even if it did mean you burnt your daughters skirt (how the hell did ya manage that?!)
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Oh and im another veggie grower here 

:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hiya Despie, aw hope your day gets a lot better :hugs:
> I just checked out your chart & it's looking good chick, lovely consistently high post ov temps xxx

Thanks sweetheart ,it does look good but I don't have any symptoms and am scared to test :blush:It's actually completely different from any other of my charts ,too scared to get my hopes up :wacko::haha:How are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> And getting up for the loo in the night is a good sign - even if it did mean you burnt your daughters skirt (how the hell did ya manage that?!)
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Oh and im another veggie grower here
> 
> :dust:

Brain fog and as soon as I put the iron on her skirt I remembered I should have lowered the temp on the iron to low as its acrylic :blush:,she was disgusted with me ,:haha::kiss::hugs::hugs:,wot veggies do you grow ?:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Viking15 said:


> Jax, is it possible you had bleeding like AF but are actually pregnant from last cycle? Did you test last cycle? :hugs: I can't remember.

:shrug: maybe? But I thought I had a normal AF. I'll do a test to rule it out, gotta go buy one first though :haha:


----------



## threebirds

Aw soooo keeping fingers crossed for you. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Growing spuds, onions, garlic, baby carrots, leeks, broccoli, peas, beans, red cabbage, fennel - this all sounds like we have acres lol but mostly there in pots tubs & beds in the tiny back yard we have.

good luck xx


----------



## Jax41

Thanks Butterfly, who knows :shrug: if that is the case this is the longest cycle I've ever had! Maybe I'll hold off on the testing and see if she pitches up tomorrow? I have no other symptoms although of course I've convinced myself I have :haha: but 0 shags = no preg so I seriously think it's just my body messing me around :growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

T, threebirds is right your chart is looking lovely :flower: so much better than mine :wacko::haha:

When are you off to the Dr's with DS? :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Thanks Butterfly, who knows :shrug: if that is the case this is the longest cycle I've ever had! Maybe I'll hold off on the testing and see if she pitches up tomorrow? I have no other symptoms although of course I've convinced myself I have :haha: but 0 shags = no preg so I seriously think it's just my body messing me around :growlmad:

Jax go get the test :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, threebirds is right your chart is looking lovely :flower: so much better than mine :wacko::haha:
> 
> When are you off to the Dr's with DS? :hugs:[/s:Thanks for asking :hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:thumbup: Phewy, all that iron rich food worked! :happydance::happydance: Huge relief T, that's really good news :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Aw soooo keeping fingers crossed for you.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Growing spuds, onions, garlic, baby carrots, leeks, broccoli, peas, beans, red cabbage, fennel - this all sounds like we have acres lol but mostly there in pots tubs & beds in the tiny back yard we have.
> 
> good luck xx

Wow that's fab :thumbup:You must have green fingers ,everything I try to grow never makes it :blush:Am lucky my hanging baskets living for a few months :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Congrats to heart that had her baby girl last night six weeks early and just over five pounds ,well done :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:cloud9: :flower:


----------



## Dylis

Hi despie glad ds went all ok at doctors

Have my furniture in the garden apart from parasol :wohoo::wohoo: just waiting for Jax's heat wave .


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi despie glad ds went all ok at doctors
> 
> Have my furniture in the garden apart from parasol :wohoo::wohoo: just waiting for Jax's heat wave .

:bodyb::dance::muaha::dance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I thought you were waiting :hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Poppin in to say G'day!

Tried to catch up by flipping back 10 pages :haha:

Desp glad your DS's labs have picked up! What a relief! Right now Dh and I are dealing with our "DS" (the dog!! ) Who has a mystery high potassium reading. Labs after labs after labs later we are still trying to sort it out. Talk about stressful :nope:

Anyhoo.....everything else going along just fine over this side of the big pond.

Nothing new to report..about to head into the big 2WW. My chart has been a little different this month with lower pre O temps. Hope thats a good sign! Still not getting hopes up these days.

:hug: to all still stuck on the TTC ship and :yipee: to whoever just had that sweet 5 lb baby girl!! 

Today is my :icecream: day. Treating myself to something gooooooooooooood! 

xo


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I thought you were waiting :hugs:

I had a really bad night last night ,fell asleep on the setee this afternoon and decided to test wen I awoke :growlmad:Big mistake ,I haven't even had a Temp dip yet wth ?:nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## 44andHoping

Bugger rit!! STILL EARLY THO!!!



Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Despie I thought you were waiting :hugs:
> 
> I had a really bad night last night ,fell asleep on the setee this afternoon and decided to test wen I awoke :growlmad:Big mistake ,I haven't even had a Temp dip yet wth ?:nope::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

it could be too early still so don't fret


----------



## Desperado167

44andHoping said:


> Poppin in to say G'day!
> 
> Tried to catch up by flipping back 10 pages :haha:
> 
> Desp glad your DS's labs have picked up! What a relief! Right now Dh and I are dealing with our "DS" (the dog!! ) Who has a mystery high potassium reading. Labs after labs after labs later we are still trying to sort it out. Talk about stressful :nope:
> 
> Anyhoo.....everything else going along just fine over this side of the big pond.
> 
> Nothing new to report..about to head into the big 2WW. My chart has been a little different this month with lower pre O temps. Hope thats a good sign! Still not getting hopes up these days.
> 
> :hug: to all still stuck on the TTC ship and :yipee: to whoever just had that sweet 5 lb baby girl!!
> 
> Today is my :icecream: day. Treating myself to something gooooooooooooood!
> 
> xo

Hope you have better luck than me this month sweetheart ,pass me over the icecream please :haha::hugs::hugs:Great to see you by the way :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:

:grr::grr: but your chart still looks like my bfp one where i got a bfn at 11dpo :haha:

:hi: hi 44 long time no see!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:

Damn! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:

Sorry, T. :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:
> 
> :grr::grr: but your chart still looks like my bfp one where i got a bfn at 11dpo :haha:
> 
> :hi: hi 44 long time no see!Click to expand...

:haha:Ok so wen did you get your bfp m ?was it 13 dpo ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:
> 
> Damn! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, T. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Indigo :cloud9:Four days to go ,:happydance::happydance:Did u hear Amanda ( heart tree ) had her baby girl today at 34 weeks ?so Hapoy for her :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I had DS at 35 weeks which was scary but turned out fine...usually just means an extra day or two in the hospital.

I grow veggies as well


Despi it's early

Jax you should test...it could be a BFP from last month...it happens more than you know


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I had DS at 35 weeks which was scary but turned out fine...usually just means an extra day or two in the hospital.
> 
> I grow veggies as well
> 
> 
> Despi it's early
> 
> Jax you should test...it could be a BFP from last month...it happens more than you know

Wow ,wot weight was he ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I have broadband again- yippee!:happydance::happydance:. The engineer came and fixed it so now I can get on B+B anytime I want :thumbup:
I think I'm 6dpo but FF disagrees and puts me at 4dpo which would make my nicely timed shags not so nicely timed! In almost three years I've never ovulated 2 days after positive opk its always that day or the day after. I had a positive opk in the morning of CD 15 and negative by the evening. I had maximum EWCM on CD 14 which is always the day before ovulation. OH and I are talking again and we managed to do the photos- he apologised for being a knob:haha:

Despie- sorry for the BFN I know how gutting it is to see one bloody line. But it is early and your chart still looks pretty. I'm so glad ds results were better. Sorry about your brother and his wife- its hard to be in the middle of other peoples drama :hugs::hugs:

Indigo- i can't believe it's 4 more days- I'm so excited for you :hugs::hugs:

I had DD at 35 weeks and DS at 36 weeks and they were both fine, they kept saying to me ust get to 30 weeks so when I got to 35-36 they were thrilled. so hopefully all will be well with heart tree.

Jax- hope AF comes soon or you get a bfp but as you say you need to have been shagging! :hugs:

hi to bf, ll, threebirds, milty, dylis, dippy, viking, sus, 44andhoping, and anyone else i've forgotten

take care lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Hi Suki :hi:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I have broadband again- yippee!:happydance::happydance:. The engineer came and fixed it so now I can get on B+B anytime I want :thumbup:
> I think I'm 6dpo but FF disagrees and puts me at 4dpo which would make my nicely timed shags not so nicely timed! In almost three years I've never ovulated 2 days after positive opk its always that day or the day after. I had a positive opk in the morning of CD 15 and negative by the evening. I had maximum EWCM on CD 14 which is always the day before ovulation. OH and I are talking again and we managed to do the photos- he apologised for being a knob:haha:
> 
> Despie- sorry for the BFN I know how gutting it is to see one bloody line. But it is early and your chart still looks pretty. I'm so glad ds results were better. Sorry about your brother and his wife- its hard to be in the middle of other peoples drama :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Indigo- i can't believe it's 4 more days- I'm so excited for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> I had DD at 35 weeks and DS at 36 weeks and they were both fine, they kept saying to me ust get to 30 weeks so when I got to 35-36 they were thrilled. so hopefully all will be well with heart tree.
> 
> Jax- hope AF comes soon or you get a bfp but as you say you need to have been shagging! :hugs:
> 
> hi to bf, ll, threebirds, milty, dylis, dippy, viking, sus, 44andhoping, and anyone else i've forgotten
> 
> take care lovely ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance:Thank you mr broadband :haha:Are we gonna see the pics wen u get them ?,don't listen to ff if you know yourself babes ,just override it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- you've inspired me I have gone onto FF and over ridden it :thumbup::haha:

xxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- you've inspired me I have gone onto FF and over ridden it :thumbup::haha:
> 
> xxx

:blush::haha::thumbup:Good girl ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I had DS at 35 weeks which was scary but turned out fine...usually just means an extra day or two in the hospital.
> 
> I grow veggies as well
> 
> 
> Despi it's early
> 
> Jax you should test...it could be a BFP from last month...it happens more than you know
> 
> Wow ,wot weight was he ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well that's the funny part he was big for being so early but small for my family


We have big babies I was 2weeks early and came in at 9pounds 10oz 

My DS was 8 pounds even ...I had got the shots to help his lungs for about 4 days before he delivered and he was only on a breathing machine off and on for 1.5 days. He was released after 4 days in the hospital.

My sisters DS was born at 32.5 weeks and weighed 6pounds 1oz he was in the hospital for 11 days


----------



## Desperado167

Wow Milty ,all big babies .:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg my poor son is devastated ,he got the puberty talk in school today and came home pure white lol ,he also has a book with pics to read which he keeps peeking at then closing and tutting :haha:omg he says mom I don't want to be hairy and ugly ,don't let me :haha:,bless him :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Omg my poor son is devastated ,he got the puberty talk in school today and came home pure white lol ,he also has a book with pics to read which he keeps peeking at then closing and tutting :haha:omg he says mom I don't want to be hairy and ugly ,don't let me :haha:,bless him :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Omg my poor son is devastated ,he got the puberty talk in school today and came home pure white lol ,he also has a book with pics to read which he keeps peeking at then closing and tutting :haha:omg he says mom I don't want to be hairy and ugly ,don't let me :haha:,bless him :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:Click to expand...

I know so funny but he's so gutted I can't laugh lol ,:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I would probably burst out in front of him hehehe. Kids are cute


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I would probably burst out in front of him hehehe. Kids are cute

I know it's the fact that he won't fully open the pages and is just peaking over the edge and tutting :haha:Omg poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I would probably burst out in front of him hehehe. Kids are cute
> 
> I know it's the fact that he won't fully open the pages and is just peaking over the edge and tutting :haha:Omg poor thing :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

My daughter can tell you, I could not hold back and just made a joke about everything hehehe...I'm bad. But hey at least we had good laughs :winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I've said it before but I'll say it again in case you haven't seen it. When taking the FF online course it says that you will ovulate 12-24 hours after your first positive OPK. So, I would say override FF. :hugs:
Despie, one line is a biyatch. Sorry. :hugs: 
Milty, what is the shot your son got? I haven't heard of that before. 
Indi, I can't wait!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:
> 
> Damn! :growlmad::growlmad::growlmad:
> 
> Sorry, T. :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Indigo :cloud9:Four days to go ,:happydance::happydance:Did u hear Amanda ( heart tree ) had her baby girl today at 34 weeks ?so Hapoy for her :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I don't know her, but congrats to her. :flower::flower::flower:

Is the baby ok?


----------



## Indigo77

T... Your son is hilarious....:haha:

M... 8 lbs @ 35 weeks!!! Omg!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T... Your son is hilarious....:haha:
> 
> M... 8 lbs @ 35 weeks!!! Omg!

I know he is bless him ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am sorry about the BFN.:cry: S came home from school with that same look on her face a few years ago.:haha: It was priceless.:winkwink:

Does your son drink milk with his meals? Calcium can inhibit iron absorption, so it is recommended that they aren't taken within a few hours of each other, if someone is slightly anemic.


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:
> 
> :grr::grr: but your chart still looks like my bfp one where i got a bfn at 11dpo :haha:
> 
> :hi: hi 44 long time no see!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Ok so wen did you get your bfp m ?was it 13 dpo ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I got the BFP at 15dpo but I hadn't tested since the 11dpo :thumbup:

Lol at your poor son :blush::haha:


----------



## LLbean

I believe mine was at 13 DPO but very very VERY faint


----------



## LLbean

here you go Despie...the one taken apart was 13 DPO...the others were 14 DPO
 



Attached Files:







IMAG1358.jpg
File size: 11.9 KB
Views: 4









both CD14.jpg
File size: 21.2 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Milty

Viking15 said:


> Milty, what is the shot your son got? I haven't heard of that before.

Well technically I got the shot because he wasn't born yet...umm I'm not sure I remember the name but it was some type of steroid. I actually had it twice the first time was 3 weeks before he was born the second was 4 or 5 days before. 

I also took something that sounds like turpentine but I think that was to stop my labor. I only remember that name because I told my mom I was taking turpentine to stop my labor and she said oh no honey that starts it. :haha:


yeah I knew I was in for a big baby because of my size and my DH's ....
I still get amazed when I see him now I think he just can't get any bigger but he pretty much does every day. When his feet got bigger than mine I cried. :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I am sorry about the BFN.:cry: S came home from school with that same look on her face a few years ago.:haha: It was priceless.:winkwink:
> 
> Does your son drink milk with his meals? Calcium can inhibit iron absorption, so it is recommended that they aren't taken within a few hours of each other, if someone is slightly anemic.

He does b ,he loves milk and he eats loads of cereal with milk ,maybe this is it ,thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bfn for me phuck phuck phuckity phuck :growlmad::nope:
> 
> :grr::grr: but your chart still looks like my bfp one where i got a bfn at 11dpo :haha:
> 
> :hi: hi 44 long time no see!Click to expand...
> 
> :haha:Ok so wen did you get your bfp m ?was it 13 dpo ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I got the BFP at 15dpo but I hadn't tested since the 11dpo :thumbup:
> 
> Lol at your poor son :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Right you and liz both got later bfps ,makes me want to wait it out ,I will see how my temps go ,bit of a drop today so no testing ,thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone short and sweet this morning as I have packed lunches to make ,kids going on a school trip ,need to go out this morning and get presents for the teachers ,am just gonna head to marks and Spencer's for tins of queens jubilee biscuits :thumbup:Had a massive walk last night ,weigh in tomorrow ,am not thinking I have lost as much this week as I have had three big dinners but apart from that have stayed on track but feeling a bit bloated and af could come anytime this week ,Hapoy Tuesday everyone ,ladies have a great day ,queen for me tomorrow :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Natsby

:wave:HI everyone, How are you all doing? I haven´t forgotten you all, I´m just working like stink now whilst I can because there is a risk I won´t get any maternity money due to the crisis here in Spain. So I´m doing everything I can to ensure I can have a few months of work anyway. 
Anything exciting happening here?
huge :hugs::hugs: all round,
natsby xx


----------



## Desperado167

Natsby said:


> :wave:HI everyone, How are you all doing? I haven´t forgotten you all, I´m just working like stink now whilst I can because there is a risk I won´t get any maternity money due to the crisis here in Spain. So I´m doing everything I can to ensure I can have a few months of work anyway.
> Anything exciting happening here?
> huge :hugs::hugs: all round,
> natsby xx

Hi natsby ,great to see you,cant believe you are over half way there ,fantastic ,no news from me ,we are hoping and praying for some bfps ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: you are seeing the queen tomorrow?! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: you are seeing the queen tomorrow?! :join in and enjoy the madness :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning ladies


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly :thumbup: she's here at last :happydance: What the hell happened there is anyone's guess! :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly :thumbup: she's here at last :happydance: What the hell happened there is anyone's guess! :wacko:

:happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Natsby...did you find out what you are having yet???

Despie, tell the queen I said hi :winkwink:

Jax...well at least you are out of your misery now hehehe.

Good morning everyone!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax41 said:


> Butterfly :thumbup: she's here at last :happydance: What the hell happened there is anyone's guess! :wacko:

Looks like a late O there Jax for some strange reason :wacko::wacko:

yay for the Queen T, :happydance::happydance:

LL, Natsby, Milty :hi:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Jax Finally here although I was hoping for a bfp...
Yes, inquiring minds want to know, Natsby. Girl? 
Despie, don't let the scale get you down. I hope you enjoy your visit with the queen!


----------



## Desperado167

Trying not to symptom spot but I am so so warm ,jus took my temp and it's 36,89:wacko::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Trying not to symptom spot but I am so so warm ,jus took my temp and it's 36,89:wacko::hugs:

[-o&lt;[-o&lt;[-o&lt; :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie no symptom spotting!!!! :haha: but I hope it does mean some good news are coming :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

I know please stop me s s lol ,by the way I totally don't have any symptoms at all :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hehehe well I feel you. Even yesterday I was feeling weird (and at most I was 1dpo) and was already thinking implantation? :rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hehehe well I feel you. Even yesterday I was feeling weird (and at most I was 1dpo) and was already thinking implantation? :rofl:

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hi all,
All the madness has stopped for a bit. In the hotel now chillin. I mean chillin. Been tired from all the stress. We leave Friday morning. Glad everyone is doing good.


----------



## LLbean

glad you have some time to chill Garnet!


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hi all,
> All the madness has stopped for a bit. In the hotel now chillin. I mean chillin. Been tired from all the stress. We leave Friday morning. Glad everyone is doing good.

Thanks for letting us know how you are doing :hugs:and its great to hear you are getting some rest ,moving is so stressful :hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Viking15

:grr: moving stress. I hope you get to enjoy the pool, Garnet!!! 

:ignore: SS


----------



## Dylis

:wave: also trying not to SS over here too

despie I hope you have a nice day tomorrow seeing the queen, you might be on the telly


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, hope we both have a better day tomorrow xx
:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## crystal443

Despie...you lucky duck!! I'd love to go see the queen..get pictures if you can, I am soooooo jealous but happy you get to go see her:hugs::hugs: Your temps are looking promising...c'mon BFP!!!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

O god I think I'm out .massive temp dip and a bfn ,damn my chart looked so good ,sorry ladies :growlmad:n ,:dohh:Have a good day ladies ,honestly I'm gutted ,phuck it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Oh Despie so sorry for the temp drop I know how gutting it is, my charts always look great until 12-13dpo. i'm not charting after this month because it's a pain in the arse and it gives me false hope. Enjoy the Queen and good luck for weigh in skinny :hugs::hugs:

i'm 7 or 8dpo I can't remember but nothing exciting to report. Have another busy day at work. Looking forward to me and OH going to Spain for a music festival in under 2 weeks :happydance::happydance:

Hi to Dylis, viking, garnet, Jax, Crystal, LL, Milty, BF, Indigo, Sus, Natsby, Dippy, threebirds, and anyone else I've forgotten

Sending to all that need it

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Oh Despie so sorry for the temp drop I know how gutting it is, my charts always look great until 12-13dpo. i'm not charting after this month because it's a pain in the arse and it gives me false hope. Enjoy the Queen and good luck for weigh in skinny :hugs::hugs:
> 
> i'm 7 or 8dpo I can't remember but nothing exciting to report. Have another busy day at work. Looking forward to me and OH going to Spain for a music festival in under 2 weeks :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Hi to Dylis, viking, garnet, Jax, Crystal, LL, Milty, BF, Indigo, Sus, Natsby, Dippy, threebirds, and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> Sending to all that need it
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sounds so exciting a music festival in Spain ,think u could sneak me into your case :haha:,don't think I will lose much ,really bloated ,boobs massive and awful cramping ,:growlmad::hugs::hugs:Don't work too hard :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

So sorry about the BFN hon - it was really looking promising :cry: :hugs:

Hope you enjoy seeing the queen and I still reckon you will lose some weight as well :thumbup:

Suki, yes that really sounds exciting to go to Spain for a music festival :happydance::happydance:

Off to London shortly, likely catch up when I am back on Thursday PM but will try and check in before that :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> So sorry about the BFN hon - it was really looking promising :cry: :hugs:
> 
> Hope you enjoy seeing the queen and I still reckon you will lose some weight as well :thumbup:
> 
> Suki, yes that really sounds exciting to go to Spain for a music festival :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Off to London shortly, likely catch up when I am back on Thursday PM but will try and check in before that :hugs::hugs:

Morning gorgeous ,just wanted to wish you luck and have a fab time away ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

y ,just wot I needed this morning :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Lost three and a half pound :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:That's 18 pound in six weeks at slimming world ,soooooo Happy ,just wot I needed this morning :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Yippee Sorry about BFN.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I am so sorry about the BFN.:cry: But the weight loss is fab news!:happydance:

Please wave to the Queen on my behalf.:haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Good morning girls!:flower:


----------



## Milty

Oh Despi that's great news...I bet you need new clothes


----------



## Milty

Indi how are you?


----------



## Butterfly67

Yay T :happydance::happydance:

Train cancelled so 40 min wait for next one :growlmad::coffee:


----------



## Viking15

Good luck BF :dust: :dust: :dust: 

Sorry about the BFN Despie but excellent news on the weight loss! That definitely brightens up anyone's mood! Great work!!! 

Suki, the music festival sounds fun. Where is it?


----------



## LLbean

Wow Despie!! You are on a roll!!!! That is great weight loss!!!!! Congrats! And especially right before AF!!! Wow! You are amazing! Congrats again!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

Maybe SW is the program for N, bc it seems that the carbs are ok.


----------



## LLbean

heck even I am considering that program!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> heck even I am considering that program!

I have found, that whenever I have tried to do a high protein diet, I am starving all damned day; I think my body needs the carbs and SW looks like something that I can tweak for the whole family, so we're not cooking separate meals.


----------



## LLbean

you may be a slow oxydizer...I am the opposite

https://www.smallworldbeauty.com/?p=2061


----------



## dachsundmom

I think I am a combo of both, lol. I just know that when I tried N's Fatkins diet, I felt sick after the first meal and I was starving for days. The minute I ate a potato with the protein, I felt so much better.

I need a nutritionist to tell me how to eat, lol. I think I might see one after H gets here.


----------



## LLbean

I've always said that if I were rich it would not be a maid Id get, but a cook...as in a nutritionist/cook to cook yummy meals that fit my needs! lol


----------



## dachsundmom

I want Oprah's old chef.:haha:

What I cannot understand, you'd think if carbs made my body feel better and kept me fuller longer, that it would indicate low blood sugar, not high.:shrug:


----------



## LLbean

carbs tend to have loads of sugar. You just gotta chose the slow release ones....like veggies


----------



## wana b a mom

despie: :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Had a lovely day ,my sons we're great


----------



## Dylis

despie, well done on weight loss :happydance: looking forward to pics of a sleeve . At least the weather looked good for all that waiting.


----------



## LLbean

Oh Despie...that's why I like those kid leash things hehehe...I swear with my niece you had no choice. We lost her in Disneyworld TWICE in one trip!


----------



## Indigo77

That's amazing, T! It sounds like you found your calling! :wohoo:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> That's amazing, T! It sounds like you found your calling! :wohoo:

Do u know wot indigo I feel like this is it ,:wacko:I feel like I belong there ,I didn't want to leave those kids I love them so much ,they said to me hey pretty lady please don't be crying ,:cry::cry::cry:omg they are adorable ,:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo tomorrow night for your pessaries :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f51c9f18.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/29271e4b.jpg.


----------



## Indigo77

I see her! :wohoo: I see her! :wohoo: :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I see her! :wohoo: I see her! :wohoo: :haha:

:haha::haha:Liz I loved it :haha::kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's amazing, T! It sounds like you found your calling! :wohoo:
> 
> Do u know wot indigo I feel like this is it ,:wacko:I feel like I belong there ,I didn't want to leave those kids I love them so much ,they said to me hey pretty lady please don't be crying ,:cry::cry::cry:omg they are adorable ,:hugs:Click to expand...

:awww: :cry::cloud9:

Lol at the queens sleeve :haha:

Indi 2 days and niko is here :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf ,shouldn't you be lying with your legs up in the air :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf ,shouldn't you be lying with your legs up in the air :haha::hugs:

Done :thumbup::haha:

One more later :haha::blush:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I would still use it if he still gets lost like that!!! hahahaha

BF go do it!!!!

Niko is coming soon YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I would still use it if he still gets lost like that!!! hahahaha
> 
> BF go do it!!!!
> 
> Niko is coming soon YEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bf :bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny::bunny:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Had a lovely day ,my sons assembly was heartbreaking ,so many kids with downs and they were absolutely wonderful ,dancing and singing and reciting poems :cloud9::cloud9:I nearly broke my heart crying wen we had to say goodbye to all of them but ladies I have decided that this is were I want to go with my life ,I want to help kids with special needs ,I feel like I belong there so I am starting to look for a course I can do in child care to help me get a job in a special needs school or nursery ,I feel really excited about it :thumbup::hugs::hugs:Also went to see the queen ,we waited from twelve to half three and my sil and her son were there ,well my nephew decided to run away and we were all searching for him for forty minutes before we found him and guess wot ?yip u guessed it we missed the queen :dohh::wacko:Well I did see her sleeve of her green suit :haha:Omg mad or wot but I did have a lovely day ,will post pics later ,need to go make dinner ,xxxxxxx

I'm sure you will be a great asset to that field:hugs: How exciting to see the Queen even though it was only her sleeve...:happydance:


----------



## crystal443

Can't wait for Niko :hugs::hugs:

Despie- YOU SAW THE QUEEN!!!! How exciting :thumbup: The castle is lovely..everything looks so green :)

You'd be great with special needs kids Despie:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Umm I see her whole head, hat and sleeve ...

And yeah for finding your calling


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's amazing, T! It sounds like you found your calling! :wohoo:
> 
> Do u know wot indigo I feel like this is it ,:wacko:I feel like I belong there ,I didn't want to leave those kids I love them so much ,they said to me hey pretty lady please don't be crying ,:cry::cry::cry:omg they are adorable ,:hugs:Click to expand...

They would be so lucky to have you in their lives.
Go for it! :hugs:
You are such an amazin person :thumbup:

Any flooding round your way?

Another day of torrential rain!

xxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Can't wait for Niko :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Despie- YOU SAW THE QUEEN!!!! How exciting :thumbup: The castle is lovely..everything looks so green :)
> 
> You'd be great with special needs kids Despie:hugs:

Thanks crystal ,I can't remember feeling so sure about something since I started TTc six years ago ,I can't stop thinking of those kids and can't help but feel like that's were I belong :cloud9::cloud9:How are you sweetheart?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Had a lovely day xClick to expand...


----------



## Desperado167

And yeah for finding your calling[/QUOTE]


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indigo77 said:
> 
> 
> That's amazing, T! It sounds like you found your calling! :wohoo:
> 
> Do u know wot indigo I feel like this is it ,:wacko:I feel like I belong there ,I didn't want to leave those kids I love them so much ,they said to me hey pretty lady please don't be crying ,:cry::cry::cry:omg they are adorable ,:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> They would be so lucky to have you in their lives.
> Go for it! :hugs:
> You are such an amazin person :thumbup:
> 
> Any flooding round your way?
> 
> Another day of torrential rain!
> 
> xxxxxxClick to expand...

Aw bless ,:cloud9:Yea we had lots of flooding last night ,torrential rain today ,wow we timed it so well with seeing the queen yesterday ,didn't even get to use my new umbrella :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,its the girls last day of school today ,Taking my son out for a big fry up as its our only day together abd I want to make the most of it with him ,Happy Thursday everyone ,not long till we see niko :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T, hope you have a lovely day with your son :cloud9:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T, hope you have a lovely day with your son :cloud9:
> 
> :hugs::hugs:

Morning beautiful ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Change of plans ,my hubby has just Suggested that we use the cbfm first for three months and then just ntnp ,:thumbup:who am I to argue :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Change of plans ,my hubby has just Suggested that we use the cbfm first for three months and then just ntnp ,:thumbup:who am I to argue :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:thumbup: Does that mean you are going to stop temping and OPKs and just use that? Might be less stress especially in tww. I wonder if I can stop myself from temping this tww.... :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Change of plans ,my hubby has just Suggested that we use the cbfm first for three months and then just ntnp ,:thumbup:who am I to argue :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :thumbup: Does that mean you are going to stop temping and OPKs and just use that? Might be less stress especially in tww. I wonder if I can stop myself from temping this tww.... :wacko:Click to expand...

Def no opks as the sticks are dear enough :wacko:Don't know about the temping to be honest as I love it :blush:Let's just wait and see :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

Happy Thursday all. It is 4:53 am and i can't sleep. Woke up at 3am and just reading up. We start our journey tomorrow bright and early cause it gonna be in upper 90's almost 100 degrees. It always seems to happen that ay with the heat. Hopefully we will be in Asheville NC tomorrow. Husband is grip because the rug cleaner cost almost $500.00 cash. Glad everyone is doing good. TTC is hard work Despe so enjoy your vacation...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Happy Thursday all. It is 4:53 am and i can't sleep. Woke up at 3am and just reading up. We start our journey tomorrow bright and early cause it gonna be in upper 90's almost 100 degrees. It always seems to happen that ay with the heat. Hopefully we will be in Asheville NC tomorrow. Husband is grip because the rug cleaner cost almost $500.00 cash. Glad everyone is doing good. TTC is hard work Despe so enjoy your vacation...

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Hope your journey isn't too bad ,the heat must be awful ,take care :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning!

Despie I think that would be a wonderful job for you. I helped on Special Olympics 3 years in a row when I was younger. They really are sweet kids, I just could not do it now...I'm glad you can (I get too emotional)

Hugs!!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

T,the career plans sound great! And maybe, bc you'd be in school, your brother and SIL would be forced to make some of their own arrangements for OG. Just saying...:haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, I am so glad you'll start helping special kids. If that's your calling, go for it!

Indigo, how are you? is Niko here yet? so exciting!! 

to all: :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

waiting on Niko!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T,the career plans sound great! And maybe, bc you'd be in school, x


----------



## LLbean

hmmm has he and his wife worked things out???


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies I need to share my day with you ,I am so stressed :(


----------



## LLbean

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies I need to share my day with you ,I am so stressed :sleep:,my dd had saw a dog yesterday on the way home from school ,she thought it was stuck behind scaffolding at a house that was being renovated ,she went on so much about it that I had to fon my friend that lives nearby to go check it out and she said the dig was safe and well looked after ,it wasn't :cry:On my way to the park today with the kids I saw the dog stil locked in :cry:It was so skinny and had mange on its back and looked so sad but wen I approached it it lay down for me to stroke it :nope: I tried to give it water from my hands but it wouldn't take it ,I didn't know wot to do as I had already forcefully entered the grounds of the building .while I was pondering the police drove down the hill and I ran out onto the road to call them over ,I explained the situation and they alerted the dog warden who came after half an hour and checked the dog over ,it hadn't been tagged and they took it away ,:cry::cry:I asked wot would happen and they said they would try and find its owners and keep it for six days and then it gets put down ,omg I feel sick ,I can't eat ,my hubby won't bring me to see it in the dog pound and my head hurts so much for this poor dog ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:

oh no! Can you call the pound and check up on him??? Maybe tell them you will find a home for it if no one shows up to claim him? That's so not fair...poor puppy :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> hmmm has he and his wife worked things out???

I don't think they ever will lol but today they haven't killed each other so it's a start :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

is she back in the house?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> is she back in the house?

Yes :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Foned the pound ,the dog is comfortable and is being treated and has been fed and watered ,they dint put healthy dogs down so things are looking good,they hope to get it a good home and people have already shown an interest ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:I still feel so sad :(


----------



## Sus09

Despie I popped in to say hi and read the poor doggy story.
Can you phone the RSPCA? They are very good, they will check if the dog is in a good condition and if underfed they will take care of it.
I phoned them in the past and they are great!


----------



## Sus09

Silly me, Did not read your last comment! I am glad the dog is safe!


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> Silly me, Did not read your last comment! I am glad the dog is safe!

Thanks sus ,still feel so bad for it ,how can people be so heartless :cry::cry:


----------



## Sus09

I know how you feel lovely. These thigns break my heart, I don´t get it! how can animals be mistreated! 

I saw a man kicking his puppy the other day in the park, I almost broke in tears, poor puppy! why do people have animals if they can´t spoil them?


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo ,:kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: :hugs:


----------



## Sus09

Has Indigo gone into labour?


----------



## LLbean

:hi:


----------



## LLbean

and there she is!!! hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

Sus09 said:


> I know how you feel lovely. These thigns break my heart, I don´t get it! how can animals be mistreated!
> 
> I saw a man kicking his puppy the other day in the park, I almost broke in tears, poor puppy! why do people have animals if they can´t spoil them?

I really don't know :cry::cry:I can't eat my dinner ,I feel Ill ,omg I know she's being looked after now but it just makes me so mad that someone left her there and locked her in ,:nope:


----------



## Sus09

Hi Indi:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :hi:

001 days remaining :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Indigo77

Difficult to believe....seems surreal....he was the size of a poppy seed not long ago...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Difficult to believe....seems surreal....he was the size of a poppy seed not long ago...

Are you nervous / excited ?both ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Both...trying not to think about it...


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Both...trying not to think about it...

I know you don't believe me but you will be great ,and it will be amazing ,:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Make sure hubby knows how to copy and paste pics on your iPad for us :thumbup:Wot time do u go in tomorrow ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Desperado167 said:


> Foned the pound ,the dog is comfortable and is being treated and has been fed and watered ,they dint put healthy dogs down so things are looking good,they hope to get it a good home and people have already shown an interest ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:I still feel so sad :(


Desperado I would get the dog picked up and take it to Assisi animal sanctuary in Bangor,cause it Will be put down without a doubt,my Jason said the same as soon as I told him..

Or else maybe ring Assisi https://www.assisi-ni.org/ 

Address
1 Old Bangor Road, Conlig, Newtownards Co. Down BT23 7PU
Phone
028 9181 2622
Email
[email protected]

We have rescued two little kittens from there..xxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks


----------



## goldie66

Desperado167 said:


> goldie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Foned the pound ,the dog is comfortable and is being treated and has been fed and watered ,they dint put healthy dogs down so things are looking good,they hope to get it a good home and people have already shown an interest ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:I still feel so sad :(
> 
> 
> Desperado I would get the dog picked up and take it to Assisi animal sanctuary in Bangor,cause it Will be put down without a doubt,my Jason said the same as soon as I told him..
> 
> Or else maybe ring Assisi https://www.assisi-ni.org/
> 
> Address
> 1 Old Bangor Road, Conlig, Newtownards Co. Down BT23 7PU
> Phone
> 028 9181 2622
> Email
> [email protected]
> 
> We have rescued two little kittens from there..xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Omg no way ,why do u say that .?it didn't sound like they would put it down on the fon :cry::nope:Click to expand...

I hate to upset you,but they prob said that to you to make you feel better,I asked Jason again and he said yes,as they pick up so many stray dogs the can't look after them.
Assisi never put down any animals unless for it's own good.

They are a charity based company,I've gathered money for them to help out..

Was it a young or old dog do you think?

Hope you are keeping well.

I pop in every now and again,to see how you girls are getting on and hope you get you all get your BFP soon.. :hugs: xxx


----------



## Desperado167

It was a young dog ,is your hubby a dog warden ?am gonna phone again in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Desperado167 said:


> It was a young dog ,is your hubby a dog warden ?am gonna phone again in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lol. no he's not hun,he just knows that's what happens to them,I also heard that years ago.xxx


----------



## Desperado167

goldie66 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> It was a young dog ,is your hubby a dog warden ?am gonna phone again in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lol. no he's not hun,he just knows that's what happens to them,I also heard that years ago.xxxClick to expand...

That's awful :nope:I will fon in the morning again ,thanks sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## goldie66

Desperado167 said:


> goldie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> It was a young dog ,is your hubby a dog warden ?am gonna phone again in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lol. no he's not hun,he just knows that's what happens to them,I also heard that years ago.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's awful :nope:I will fon in the morning again ,thanks sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...


No probs,hopefully we're wrong.

By the way congrats on the weight loss.xx


----------



## Desperado167

goldie66 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> goldie66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> It was a young dog ,is your hubby a dog warden ?am gonna phone again in the morning :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lol. no he's not hun,he just knows that's what happens to them,I also heard that years ago.xxxClick to expand...
> 
> That's awful :nope:I will fon in the morning again ,thanks sweetheart :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> 
> No probs,hopefully we're wrong.
> 
> By the way congrats on the weight loss.xxClick to expand...

Thanks babes ,weekends are the hardest wen hubby is off ,and I don't know wot I am gonna do now the kids are off too :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> Both...trying not to think about it...

You will be amazed once you get him in your arms.:flower:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Right ladies I need to share my day with you ,I am so stressed :sleep:,my dd had saw a dog yesterday on the way home from school ,she thought it was stuck behind scaffolding at a house that was being renovated ,she went on so much about it that I had to fon my friend that lives nearby to go check it out and she said the dig was safe and well looked after ,it wasn't :cry:On my way to the park today with the kids I saw the dog stil locked in :cry:It was so skinny and had mange on its back and looked so sad but wen I approached it it lay down for me to stroke it :nope: I tried to give it water from my hands but it wouldn't take it ,I didn't know wot to do as I had already forcefully entered the grounds of the building .while I was pondering the police drove down the hill and I ran out onto the road to call them over ,I explained the situation and they alerted the dog warden who came after half an hour and checked the dog over ,it hadn't been tagged and they took it away ,:cry::cry:I asked wot would happen and they said they would try and find its owners and keep it for six days and then it gets put down ,omg I feel sick ,I can't eat ,my hubby won't bring me to see it in the dog pound and my head hurts so much for this poor dog ,:cry::cry::cry::cry:

So glad u helped the doggy out..:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

its true Garnet. I was in shock and overwhelmed when I first held my daughter...I was speechless! The amount of love that I immediately felt for her is so indescribable! Truly you have no idea you can love so much until you hold your own baby in your arms...what a blessing


----------



## Desperado167

Emergence. Indigo for you ,xxxxxxx

In the comfort and darkness

I hear the beating of your heart,

I feel the love you possess

the excitement and need for my life to start.

I feel safe here, in my own world,

in the solace of velvet

and the warmth of you

but soon it will be my time to bloom,

and I will see you very soon.

How can I not wait to greet you?

For you have nourished me

protected me,

in my distant place

you consoled and soothed me.

And now, my tiny soul must emerge.

I am precious.

I am new.

I am Unique and true,

innocent and pure

like a Pearl

washed upon the salty shore.

The tide is flowing, ever pushing,

bringing me closer in waves of emotion

from my secure and distant ocean.

I hear your cries!

Do not cry.

For I am coming.

New life will be born today,

and I can see the way,

to be ever closer to you.

I am here.

In your arms,

Feeling your gracious touch

the whisper of your gentle voice,

a flutter of a hearts rejoice.

Oh, you love me so much,

You hold me carefully,

Joyfully.

For I am precious.

I am new,

I am Unique and true. And I am your pearl, Created in an ocean of love , (Indigo I will be thinking of you tomorrow ,lots of love and kisses for you and your baby son ,soon u will be a mommy cxxxxxxx)


----------



## dachsundmom

People suck and I hope whomever did that to the poor dog, rots in hell! I'm sorry to be so blunt.:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> People suck and I hope whomever did that to the poor dog, rots in hell! I'm sorry to be so blunt.:growlmad:

Me too :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw T that poem :cry::cry:

Indi, lots of luck for tomorrow xxxxxx :cloud9::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Indigo77

OMG T
:cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry::cry:

Thank you
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:






Desperado167 said:


> Emergence. Indigo for you ,xxxxxxx
> 
> In the comfort and darkness
> 
> I hear the beating of your heart,
> 
> I feel the love you possess
> 
> the excitement and need for my life to start.
> 
> I feel safe here, in my own world,
> 
> in the solace of velvet
> 
> and the warmth of you
> 
> but soon it will be my time to bloom,
> 
> and I will see you very soon.
> 
> How can I not wait to greet you?
> 
> For you have nourished me
> 
> protected me,
> 
> in my distant place
> 
> you consoled and soothed me.
> 
> And now, my tiny soul must emerge.
> 
> I am precious.
> 
> I am new.
> 
> I am Unique and true,
> 
> innocent and pure
> 
> like a Pearl
> 
> washed upon the salty shore.
> 
> The tide is flowing, ever pushing,
> 
> bringing me closer in waves of emotion
> 
> from my secure and distant ocean.
> 
> I hear your cries!
> 
> Do not cry.
> 
> For I am coming.
> 
> New life will be born today,
> 
> and I can see the way,
> 
> to be ever closer to you.
> 
> I am here.
> 
> In your arms,
> 
> Feeling your gracious touch
> 
> the whisper of your gentle voice,
> 
> a flutter of a hearts rejoice.
> 
> Oh, you love me so much,
> 
> You hold me carefully,
> 
> Joyfully.
> 
> For I am precious.
> 
> I am new,
> 
> I am Unique and true. And I am your pearl, Created in an ocean of love , (Indigo I will be thinking of you tomorrow ,lots of love and kisses for you and your baby son ,soon u will be a mommy cxxxxxxx)


----------



## Milty

I hear chanting in the back ground....

Niko Niko. Niko


----------



## LLbean

Oh sorry Milty, that is me you hear... guess I'm louder than I though :haha:


----------



## Indigo77

:haha:




We're going to listen to his heartbeat one more time with the Doppler. :)


----------



## crystal443

Good luck tomorrow Indi...You and Niko are going to do great :hugs::hugs: I can't wait to see photos..he's going to be amazing :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I hear chanting in the back ground....
> 
> Niko Niko. Niko

:serenade::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Oh sorry Milty, that is me you hear... guess I'm louder than I though :haha:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ::Thinking loads and loads today of indigo ,in fact I can't think of anything but indigo ,her excitement ,her fear and becoming a mom :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:We love you indigo ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hubby is spot on :thumbup::hugs:

Yes, it's all about Indi today :happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hubby is spot on :thumbup::hugs:
> 
> Yes, it's all about Indi today :happydance::happydance::cloud9:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Sorry I've been AWOL :blush: (work getting in the way!), missing you all and thinking loads about Indigo :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lots of luv girls,
Jax xXx


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am so glad you stepped in and did something for the dog. It breaks my heart too to see and hear those wretched things. My dog is so spoiled and I wish all of them could be. I think they should be. Also, I thought you told your brother no earlier this week when he was calling up to charm you and then slip in the big favor? Does he not take no for an answer and dump his problems on other people? If the SIL is going out why doesn't he watch his own child? 

So excited for Niko! I hope you are doing well Indi!!!


----------



## Garnet

All my sister in laws do that cause they can. They dump them off on the grandparents while they take Vacations and do their own things. Well we are finally taking off to Asheville and will be anxious and thinking about Indigo and Niko. Hope to hear good news tonight. Everyone have a wonderful day...


----------



## dachsundmom

T, like V said...I thought you told your brother no? Until you do, they will both assume that you'll always take OG for them. You've made some wonderful plans for your future, but to accomplish them, they'll have to sort out their own childcare.:hugs:

Indigo...:winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desi just tell the to bring all her stuff over and you will "keep" her and they can vist when they want. They will most likely ask less often then.

Anyone want to look at my chart and tell me what the heck is happening. Did I O or am I having a really late O:shrug:


----------



## Milty

Indi you will be a grat mom:hugs::kiss:


Don't let worry or nerves bother you today...enjoy every minute of Niko's first birthday!


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Desi just tell the to bring all her stuff over and you will "keep" her and they can vist when they want. They will most likely ask less often then.
> 
> Anyone want to look at my chart and tell me what the heck is happening. Did I O or am I having a really late O:shrug:

Looking at it right now, I'm not sure that you OV yet.:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies thanks for all your comments ,and yes I did say no and now they aren't going ,he's going on his own and now I feel bad :dohh::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

no need to feel bad Despie, you have to take care of you or you won't be able to take care of others...so really its not selfish at all. 

so today is officially Indigo/Niko day!!!!!!!!!!!!! Lets all celebrate!!!


----------



## Jax41

T :hugs: I would feel bad too but also quite pleased that I'd made a stand and that they'd know I'm not to be taken advantage of - good girl :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Good for you Despie. Sometimes as a parent you have to make your own sacrifices and not always rely on others to take over your responsibilities. Time they learned that I think. Don't feel bad. No one is dying.


----------



## Desperado167

Dippy :flower::kiss::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Thinking of Indigo today what a wonderfully exciting time for her :cloud9:

Well ladies I'm in a state and trying to act normal cos OH is still at work and I'm with the kids. Just got the results of my smear saying i have moderate dyskaryosis (CIN 2) and will need a colposcopy. I'm freaking out cos, I don't want pre-cancerous cells, I know the nurse colposcopist where I live and can't stand the thought of her looking at and treating my cervix and it says I'll need treatment ASAP and I have my lovely holiday with OH planned. I'm obviously freaking out that I may have cancer too but Mr Google has almost convinced me I haven't!

Feeling stressed 

xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Thinking of Indigo today what a wonderfully exciting time for her :cloud9:
> 
> Well ladies I'm in a state and trying to act normal cos OH is still at work and I'm with the kids. Just got the results of my smear saying i have moderate dyskaryosis (CIN 2) and will need a colposcopy. I'm freaking out cos, I don't want pre-cancerous cells, I know the nurse colposcopist where I live and can't stand the thought of her looking at and treating my cervix and it says I'll need treatment ASAP and I have my lovely holiday with OH planned. I'm obviously freaking out that I may have cancer too but Mr Google has almost convinced me I haven't!
> 
> Feeling stressed
> 
> xxxxx

O suki ,I won't tell you not to stress as I know that's impossible :nope:I will tell u but that my friend has had the exact same thing happen to her and had precancerous cells removed ,she's 32 and was in and out in a few hours and got the all clear but they now keep an eye on her .can you ask for a different nurse to treat you ,?i hope u can still go on that holiday,wish I could hug you and tell you that everything will be ok ,love you sweetheart :kiss::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss:


----------



## sukisam

T- thanks sweetie I appreciate the virtual hug :hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> T- thanks sweetie I appreciate the virtual hug :hugs::hugs:
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

When will your hubby be home ?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

He's home now so just told him, he's given me a big cuddle xx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> He's home now so just told him, he's given me a big cuddle xx

Good ,a big hug makes all the difference and having our hubbies around ,I think u need some trashy tv and icecream too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I have had that too. I was also pretty freaked out, but it all ended up alright. I had a LEEP last summer. I'm not going to lie. It was uncomfortable, but I think the colposcopy was worse. Take it easy. If this nurse is a professional you have nothing to worry about. Mine was treated by a Gynecologist though???


----------



## Desperado167

No news yet ?:coffee::coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Suki I am sure all will be just fine...hugs!


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo I hope wen I come tomorrow u have updated ,been thinking of you all day ,it's 10.30 pm here now ,just back from my walk :sleep:


----------



## Milty

Suki I pray all will be well


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies,suki I hope u got some sleep last night ,been thinking of you all night ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:up early with af again ,it's so heavy an woke me out of my sleep :growlmad:The sun is shining and everyone is still asleep so am ginna get my washing done ,some coffee will get me going :haha:Thinking of r the beach if the rain stays off ,happy Saturday everyone,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Morning Despi


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Morning Despi

Morning sweetheart ,your up late ,you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh yeah I'm fine ...been out with DH...and my MIL is keeping my son over night soo....I might be up a bit longer but I won't be on BNB ; )


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh yeah I'm fine ...been out with DH...and my MIL is keeping my son over night soo....I might be up a bit longer but I won't be on BNB ; )

:winkwink:Have you heard from indigo ,has anyone ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

No I haven't but that is what I was checking on

:coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> No I haven't but that is what I was checking on
> 
> :coffee:

I hope she comes on soon ,enjoy your night :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning:hi:


----------



## Garnet

Thank goodness the Nordstrom Rack Ad is gone.. Hope everyone is having good morning. Made it to Asheville.. Nothing on Indigo yet?


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning:hi:

Good morning lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Thank goodness the Nordstrom Rack Ad is gone.. Hope everyone is having good morning. Made it to Asheville.. Nothing on Indigo yet?

Morning lovely,are you staying in Asheville ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Garnet, I love that part of NC; my Grandparents lived in Hendersonville during the summer, so I've spent a lot of time there. If you are out in a restaurant or convenience store and can get a brand of soda called Cheerwine, give it a try. I love the stuff, but can't find it outside of that part of the South.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

I the ad really gone??? I'm afraid to get on BNB via my desktop because I may throw it out the window if I see that page one more time


----------



## Milty

Good morning again :hi:

Well I'm pretty sure now that I O'd 2 days ago. I'm really annoyed by this as I had no warning, no EWCM, only tiny tiny O pains, and 2 days earlier than I have ever O'd before:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ed3d6fa3.jpg. Funtime


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Love it Despi


----------



## Milty

What is it though?


----------



## LLbean

looks like tons of fun indeed!


----------



## Viking15

Milty, I'm inclined to say that I don't think you have Oed yet. Your CM isn't jiving. Maybe these super horrid temperatures is elevating your basal temp? Or are you some place chilly? Could also just be a rogue temp? Only time will tell of course. :hugs: hang in there and get some :sex: 
Despie, you look so happy in that pic! I love it!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Milty

Thanks Viking but I'm not sure...I always have EWCM by now it's like I've dried up. I'm even having to search for the creamy stuff. 

Your right the temps are very high but I'm keeping my house the same. 

I'm hopping your right though


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Thank goodness the Nordstrom Rack Ad is gone.. Hope everyone is having good morning. Made it to Asheville.. Nothing on Indigo yet?
> 
> Morning lovely,are you staying in Asheville ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

We got to Asheville at 6:30 pm so it was too late to sight see then we left at 8 am to go see some friend and finally made it to Nashville. Long days of driving. We have about 6 hours tomorrow then we hit Little rock . Yippee. Boy I tell you th:cry:e Appalians(sp) and smoky mountains are beautiful. I'd love to go back to Asheville and explore...:thumbup: North Carolina is beautiful..:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/ed3d6fa3.jpg. Funtime

Great pictures


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Garnet, I love that part of NC; my Grandparents lived in Hendersonville during the summer, so I've spent a lot of time there. If you are out in a restaurant or convenience store and can get a brand of soda called Cheerwine, give it a try. I love the stuff, but can't find it outside of that part of the South.:thumbup:

I saw that and wondered what it was:thumbup: Maybe I can get some in Memphis tomorrow.:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,ugg ,feel like crap ,hubby had me up all night as he had heartburn ,:growlmad:Woke me four times to go get him milk Rennes and paracetamol then just for a moan ,I feel like I haven't been to bed ,just woke up and also my daughter has broke her laptop screen ,am so cross as it's gonna cost me 150 pound to get it replaced ,and it's her birthday next week ,and I am trying to save up for holidays ,there's always something :nope:Where on earth is our pic if indigo and niko ,has anyone heard anything ?suki how are you this morning ,jax 44 dippy jenn b bf Milty dylis garnet Viking liz three birds crystal sus sum and everyone else ,Happy Sunday :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Mining ladies

Despie- my daughter broke our laptop screen and we put the code for the of into e-bay and got a new screen for £45 & we changed it ourselves. I had terrible heartburn last night & crept down to get some Gavin's on hoping I would't wake Baxter! Think I'd kill hubby if he had me up all night with him. :hugs:

I'm feeling okay(ish) but waking a lot in the night. I'm meeting the nurse colposcopist tomorrow morning for something else so going to talk to her about it. I'm upset cos the timing is so bad we really need this break & I was so excited last week & now I'm thinking the timing for the colposcopy is going to be messed up cos we're away. I know it sounds silly but I had this dream that I'd get pregnant while we're away cos we could sex when we want & we'd be happy & relaxed. Now i think we'll have to stop Ttc cos you can't have the treatment if you're pregnant. I'm 12dpo today my temp is high and ff says ? Trip basic but POAS & it was bfn- not even sure if I want to be pregnant this month cos of my smear results.

Thanks everyone for the lovely comments I really appreciate it

Indigo- I hope you're cuddling Niko right now

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

T, love the pics!:happydance:

As far as the laptop screen, I totally agree with Suki...we bought ours ar newegg.com and changed it ourselves, for around $50.


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Mining ladies
> 
> Despie- my daughter broke our laptop screen and we put the code for the of into e-bay and got a new screen for £45 & we changed it ourselves. I had terrible heartburn last night & crept down to get some Gavin's on hoping I would't wake Baxter! Think I'd kill hubby if he had me up all night with him. :hugs:
> 
> I'm feeling okay(ish) but waking a lot in the night. I'm meeting the nurse colposcopist tomorrow morning for something else so going to talk to her about it. I'm upset cos the timing is so bad we really need this break & I was so excited last week & now I'm thinking the timing for the colposcopy is going to be messed up cos we're away. I know it sounds silly but I had this dream that I'd get pregnant while we're away cos we could sex when we want & we'd be happy & relaxed. Now i think we'll have to stop Ttc cos you can't have the treatment if you're pregnant. I'm 12dpo today my temp is high and ff says ? Trip basic but POAS & it was bfn- not even sure if I want to be pregnant this month cos of my smear results.
> 
> Thanks everyone for the lovely comments I really appreciate it
> 
> Indigo- I hope you're cuddling Niko right now
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

I know Hun the timing sucks but the treatment is more important right now ,is there any chance you can get the treatment before you go away ?then you can relax and enjoy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, love the pics!:happydance:
> 
> As far as the laptop screen, I totally agree with Suki...we bought ours ar newegg.com and changed it ourselves, for around $50.

Thanks Brooke ,any word from indigo ? :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I have had the treatment as well. If you want the nitty gritty details I will be happy to give them to you. PM me. Your chart does look triphasic to me. :yipee: That is a great thing! I'm not sure what they would tell you to do concerning your treatment :shrug: I know that I was told not to TTC after my LEEP, and I was told not to have sex after my colposcopy as well to let my cervix heal. It was a much longer wait after the LEEP though. If you have already been told you are CIN2 does that mean you've already had the colposcopy? The Biopsy? My gynecologist actually have me the option to put off the treatment if I wanted to try and have a baby first because the procedure can cause issues with the cervix. She said the cancer is a very slow grower usually, so if you are BFP then they may just wait I would think. Ultimately, I chose to get the treatment because these girls gave me good advice and there is the cerclage for your cervix if it tries to open up during your pregnancy after the treatment. And now I get lots of scans! I get one every two weeks because they have to check the length of my cervix, but that will be ending soon. My gynecologist also was careful to take the smallest but safest amount possible because she knew we were TTC, and my cervix has been performing top notch. So don't worry yourself crazy if you have the treatment. The statistics for the cervix not wanting to do its job are pretty well in your favor. It is a bummer that your vacay is getting messed up. I was really mad too because I wanted a spring baby an I wanted to try over the summer and it messed everything up, but in the end it's all ok. Make sure your DH is giving you extra cuddles. I was a bit scared as well. But catching it at CIN 2 is good. In fact, I was given the CIN 2 diagnosis, but was told after the LEEP that it was actually mild displasia after all. So many many :hugs: You have options. 

Despie, I'm also waiting with baited breath for the update from Indigo. I hope she is okay. And your DH needs a kick up the fanny for keeping you up all night. What a baby. :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking :rofl::rofl::rofl::thumbup:And Viking thank you for all that info for suki ,it must be a scary time for her and having others around that have had went thru it before really helps so thank you ,xxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Jax ,so happy to see ya chum :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously, I think I would have put hot peppers in the man's reflux meds. What a wuss!:haha:


----------



## Jax41

:hi:

Well I really came on because I HAD to find out if Indigo is okay but no word :shrug: I really hope she's okay and little Niko too :hugs:

T, lovely pics! :happydance: Viking's right you really do look so happy in them. DH sounds like another kid! :haha:

Suki :hugs: I've not experienced what you're going through, sounds though like Viking can help put your mind at rest but I so agree with T about the timing - one word for it 'bollox'. Big hugs hun, all will be well as Del boy once said 'just a dropped stitch in life's great tapestry'.....sigh....:flower:

Well not sure what I'm about today, weather is rubbish here and I'm sure they forecast sun :growlmad: think I'll do some housework and walk up the pub with DH. 

I re-arranged my CD21 blood test to 16th July and DH is going to his 2nd SA 23rd/24th July then we're away for a few days for our wedding anni so the results should be back around the same time for me to trudge back to the Dr's.....a never ending cycle :dohh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi J!:happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: B :hugs::flower:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks ladies what would I do without you? :hugs::hugs:

Viking thanks for the info I may PM you after tommorrow if I need more info, I really appreciate you taking the time to give me info and reassure me :hugs::hugs:

Well shit weather here- we're taking kids and Baxter to an Arboretum about 20 miles away later which should be fun! I had my hair done yesterday and it's more red which I like- if I get a chance I'll put a pic up later

Despie- forgot to say i LOVE the pics of your family :thumbup:

Have a good day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thanks ladies what would I do without you? :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Viking thanks for the info I may PM you after tommorrow if I need more info, I really appreciate you taking the time to give me info and reassure me :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Well shit weather here- we're taking kids and Baxter to an Arboretum about 20 miles away later which should be fun! I had my hair done yesterday and it's more red which I like- if I get a chance I'll put a pic up later
> 
> Despie- forgot to say i LOVE the pics of your family :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good day
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Yes pics would be great :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Suki I hope it all works out in the best possible way for you

Despie I'd go back to sleep now and let him mind the kids

Happy July ladies!!! Well I woke up wanting to use restroom and when I wiped I'm spotting???? Wtf? I was feeling weird, almost as if I had had rough sex last night (so kind of sore there you know?) so now spotting....hmmm


----------



## sukisam

LL- are we allowed to get a little bit excited and think it could be implatation bleeding? Keeping everything crossed it is :hugs::hugs:

Just got bac from a lovely long walk and the kids and Baxter were very well behaved! Here's a pic of my hair it looks really dark in the pic but it's more red IRL

Happy Sunday

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







iphone photos july 2012 090.jpg
File size: 23.8 KB
Views: 3


----------



## LLbean

Suki lovely hair!!!!

Get excited? Nah I am now thinking it may be a UTI...My pee is red too...sigh...


----------



## Desperado167

Suki ,gorgeous as usual ,:kiss:Liz I had a yeast infection the month I got my bfp and was blaming it on the softcups ,so everything crossed :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

well I know its not a yeast infection but...red pee..scary. Hopefully it will be back to normal tomorrow cause I don't want to have to go in LOL


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Such a lovely dinner after an hours power walk ,steamed cabbage carrots peas and potatoes plus steak in gravy ,really enjoyed it ,Viking hope your mum likes my pics :haha::hugs::::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Your kids are two cute Despie! Sounds like a perfect day :)

Oh FYI, all seems back to normal with me now so NO CLUE what that was about :shrug::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Your kids are two cute Despie! Sounds like a perfect day :)
> 
> Oh FYI, all seems back to normal with me now so NO CLUE what that was about :shrug::wacko:

How weird :wacko:No pain or anything ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

No none of that... Just having to pee lots now hahaha


----------



## Viking15

You have such beautiful kids Despie!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> No none of that... Just having to pee lots now hahaha

Fixed it's a good sign ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

nice!!! if she gives you messages for me too let me know :haha: I love that you are feeling well, that is the best part!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Morning Despie :hugs:...your kids are so adorable and I love love love that curly red hair, its gorgeous :)


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Well I'm 13dpo today my temp is still high and my chart is very pretty and possibly triphasic but POAS and it was BFN so I'm sure AF will show on wed. Will try and talk to the nurse colposcopist abd see if she can give me any info :thumbup:. I did manage to sleep last night which was good. I'm at work today so will be busy.

Despie-how exciting seeing a clairvoyant, i told you about the lady i saw a few months ago she was shjit hot- although she did tell me i was going to get pregnant after a holiday in Spain in July and i don't think that's going to happen. She says I'll have a baby girl, my Mum has also seen two who said her daughter (me!) would have another baby girl so someone somewhere thinks it's going to happen!! It's a good sign that she's usually fully booked :thumbup::hugs:

LL- how's the pee? Do you think you have a UTI or cystitis? Drink lots of cranberyy and hope it all clears up. You didn't eat beetroot yesterday did you cos that can make your pee red. Hope you're okay :hugs:

Hi to Jax, Crystal, Garnet, Sus, Viking, Indigo, Dippy, Dylis, BF and anyone else I've forgotten have a great day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## threebirds

Morning all, love the photos Despie, your kids are gorgeous xxxx
:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki sorry for the bfn but it does sound like u will get knocked up soon ,hope your talk today goes well and relieves some of your worries :hugs:Morning three birds ,any news with you ? Thanks viking and crystal ,p:,where on earth is indigo ?i am so impatient and I need to see niko today ,indigo we miss you :hugs::hugs::hugs:Jax liz Brooke bf sus sum googly garnet Milty PB jenn dylis dippy 44 and all the rest of you lovely ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

T, lovely pics! :winkwink::flower: I'm so happy you're feeling good physically and am sure it's all to do with the weight loss, really money can't buy that feeling it's just amazing! Can't wait to hear what the clairvoyant says, I'm too scared to go :nope: When are you on holiday?

Suki, gorgeous hair :kiss:, sorry you got a BFN :hugs:

Liz, hope you're feeling better :flower:

Where is news of Indigo :shrug::shrug::shrug:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: gorgeous pics T :awww:

Suki fingers crossed for baby girl :happydance:

3birds :hi:

Crystal, I hate to say it but have you tested hon? :flower:

Now, where is niko and is Indi ok? :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> T, lovely pics! :winkwink::flower: I'm so happy you're feeling good physically and am sure it's all to do with the weight loss, really money can't buy that feeling it's just amazing! Can't wait to hear what the clairvoyant says, I'm too scared to go :nope: When are you on holiday?
> 
> Suki, gorgeous hair :kiss:, sorry you got a BFN :hugs:
> 
> Liz, hope you're feeling better :flower:
> 
> Where is news of Indigo :shrug::shrug::shrug:

I am scared too jax but its an excited scared :haha:At least if anything she will put me out of my misery :haha:Well done on your weight loss too :thumbup:,am going to the north coast first two weeks of August ,I can't wait to go away ,love my holidays :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: gorgeous pics T :awww:
> 
> Suki fingers crossed for baby girl :happydance:
> 
> 3birds :hi:
> 
> Crystal, I hate to say it but have you tested hon? :flower:
> 
> Now, where is niko and is Indi ok? :growlmad:

I know I need to see niko :shrug::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good Lord, it's Monday again!:cry:


----------



## Jax41

Tell me about it :dohh:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all,
Made it to Little Rock and I'm ready to go back. Just as always the are barely any rentals. We just don't have luck finding rentals. We are looking around today. It is only for two years so gotta make the best of it...Hope everyone is having a nice day...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning all,
> Made it to Little Rock and I'm ready to go back. Just as always the are barely any rentals. We just don't have luck finding rentals. We are looking around today. It is only for two years so gotta make the best of it...Hope everyone is having a nice day...

Hi garnet ,o tht sucks ,hope u find a nice one soon ,how's the weather over there ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: Garnet, glad you got there safely, hope you find somewhere to call 'home' soon xXx

T, I've just ate about a million fizz bombs, can't leave bloody pic and mix sweets alone :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Dylis

:hi:

Jax I've just had a mars bar I'm blaming it on the weather:haha: I'm still waiting for my heatwave


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I am glad you got there safely and I hope you find a rental soon!:hugs:

I've got a heatwave you girls can have...been in the mid-high 90s for almost a week and I think we have another week of this, at least. We've had a lot of storms in the area, so the insurance claims are rolling in this morning.:dohh: Thankfully, no injuries as of yet.:thumbup:


----------



## Jax41

Nice idea Dylis, I'm with you :thumbup:

B, would love some of your heatwave but no storms they looked so bad on the news last night, terrifying. Hey now it's July is the business yours to do what you will?


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, tons of luck finding a new place. It is always stressful. I think we have officially given up the house hunt. :hugs:
Dmom, I have some friends up in Ohio that have some damage to their homes. Were there tornadoes or just severe thunderstorms? I was flying to Bogota when it happened I think and I am out of the loop. I didn't want to ask on FB were they we're posting because I didn't want to cause any more stress. My dad is up visiting my sister and collecting her baby stuff for me and they were without electric for a/c during the heat. EW!


----------



## LLbean

Suki thanks, my pee was clear withing an hour!!!! No clue what that was about, and my temp took a dive this morning (below cover line even):shrug::wacko:

Garnet hope you find the perfect place real soon!

Dmom I got you beat, we were at 106!!!! and right now at a lovely 78 LOL

HI EVERYONE!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Suki thanks, my pee was clear withing an hour!!!! No clue what that was about, and my temp took a dive this morning (below cover line even):shrug::wacko:
> 
> Garnet hope you find the perfect place real soon!
> 
> Dmom I got you beat, we were at 106!!!! and right now at a lovely 78 LOL
> 
> HI EVERYONE!!!!

Hi beautiful ,:hugs::hugs:Just back from a walk in the park with the kids ,it's getting so cold here,we just took our electric blanket off today :wacko:Typical ,making dinner then a big walk ,weigh in on Wednesday :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I love when you call me Beautiful :D

sounds like you are doing so well I love it!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I love when you call me Beautiful :D
> 
> sounds like you are doing so well I love it!!!!

:haha:You are beautiful :cloud9:,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :hi: Garnet, glad you got there safely, hope you find somewhere to call 'home' soon xXx
> 
> T, I've just ate about a million fizz bombs, can't leave bloody pic and mix sweets alone :growlmad::growlmad:

:haha::haha:I so want some sweets or chocolate today :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hi:
> 
> Jax I've just had a mars bar I'm blaming it on the weather:haha: I'm still waiting for my heatwave

I want one now too ,feeling very hungry today ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:haha:I know it was naughty but I did enjoy it,,today was the first day I cycled to and from work so I deserved a treat


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :haha:I know it was naughty but I did enjoy it,,today was the first day I cycled to and from work so I deserved a treat

Well done :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies :flower:

I spoke to the nurse colposcopist today and I feel loads better, she said although me letter said CIN2 they won't know for sure until the've done the colposcopy so she said i might need treatment or i might not. she recommended having the biopsies if they see abnormal cells and have treatment if i definately need it. She said i'll be called for a coploscopy in 4 weeks so it'll all happen after my holiday to Spain :happydance:. she also said IF I was pregnant then thats fine they'll do the colposcopy and then do one later in pregnancy and then have treatment 3 months after delivery. I'm sure I'm not pregnant i'm sure it's the clomid giving me symptoms and keeping my temp higher for longer.
will see what the next few days bring :thumbup: 

Where is Indigo? I'm getting a bit worried- i'm sure she's just busy with Niko, I really hope she posts soon

Dylis- mmm mars bar it's my hangover cure :haha:

have a good evening lovely ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki all I can say is :bodyb::bodyb::dance::dance::dance::yipee::yipee::yipee::yipee::headspin::headspin::headspin::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::friends::friends::friends::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Goodnight ladies,love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good night Despie :hugs: 

Suki, I am glad to hear that some of your fears have been alleviated. I hope that you can enjoy your little vacay in Spain, and I hope that you aren't given false hope from the clomid, and that it's actually really a baby in there.


INDI I SEE YOU!!!!!! We want a report!!!!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/a296edeb.jpg

Niko Alexander
11:55 am (same as DH!!!!!) on June 29, 2012
8 lbs, 3 oz

:cloud9:


Thank you for all of your support! :cry:


----------



## Garnet

Can you say 'Yippee he is gorgeous   ' How is Mama feeling?


----------



## Viking15

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance: 
So glad to finally see him. I hope you are feeling ok Indi. I am sure you are wiped. :hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Indi- He is gorgeous :hugs::hugs: You've made a perfect little boy :hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::kiss:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo good to see you back. I bet you have a lot on your plate right now so we truly appreciate a sneak peek at the little guy too!!! Hope you are doing well mama!!! you did a wonderful job making a baby!!! He's PERFECT!


----------



## wana b a mom

:hi: all!

Indigo, what a handsome baby boy!!! congrats!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

:awww::awww::cloud9::cloud9::happydance:

Perfect indi :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

O indigo he is just perfect :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9:How are you feeling ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,indigo thanks for sharing your beautiful son with us ,suki I hope today's a better day ,Viking liz Brooke bf crystal Milty dylis sus jax dippy 44 wanna rashaa googly and everyone else good morning ,:hugs:Feeling knackered today ,bed late ,dd up twice to loo and up early ,have crawled back to bed whilst others are still asleep :haha:,have a great day ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Indigo, he's gorgeous! Congratulations to you and DH!! :flower::happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jax, you appear not to have put your temps in your chart :haha::growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Jax41

:dohh: although tbh I don't know if I can be bothered :shrug: BUT seeing as I had a dodgy cycle last month and I'm not altogether sure when O will be I guess it wouldn't be a bad idea. Okay Butterfly, kick up the ass noted will blow the dust off my thermometer :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Suki, great news on the colposcopy (have I got that right?) :thumbup: roll on Spain and a BFP :happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:thumbup::smug::haha:


----------



## Jax41

:tease:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, I think you have to put one of those little chart pics in your siggy, like M did, so you can be shamed into taking your temp every morning.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax u need to get your finger out of your arse and your thermometer into your mouth !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbup::haha:No more excuses :growlmad:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning ladies! :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Good morning ladies! :wave:

Good morning beautiful :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :blush:

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :rofl: :haha::haha::haha:

:haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Feeling very lazy today as I have sat on the setee with the kids all day watching kids t.v :blush:Have a bit of a sore back at the base of my spine due to rigorous sex yesterday :blush:,am drinking loads of cranberry juice and just eating yoghurts abd fruit today due to my weigh in tomorrow :thumbup:Also downloaded a whole series of true love with David tenant in it ,can't wait to watch it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Blimey, Liz gets called beautiful and I get picked on :sulk:

How d'you put your chart in your sig then?


----------



## LLbean

Jax

Go to your FF page and click on the part that says SHARING, under there you find a sub menu that says Charting Home Page, under it there is a link to GET CODE...click on that

on the page that opens up there select where it says CHART THUMBNAIL and copy that to insert in your signature

Make sure it is the one under bbCode Code: (Message Boards) ;-)


----------



## Jax41

Blimey T were you swinging from the chandeliers or something?!

I didn't rate 'true love' even with David Tennant in it, bit boring :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Blimey, Liz gets called beautiful and I get picked on :sulk:
> 
> How d'you put your chart in your sig then?

Awww jax you know I love you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

LLbean said:


> Jax
> 
> Go to your FF page and click on the part that says SHARING, under there you find a sub menu that says Charting Home Page, under it there is a link to GET CODE...click on that
> 
> on the page that opens up there select where it says CHART THUMBNAIL and copy that to insert in your signature
> 
> Make sure it is the one under bbCode Code: (Message Boards) ;-)

Thanks Liz, I'll give it a whril :thumbup: when I've got something to show on it that is :winkwink::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Blimey T were you swinging from the chandeliers or something?!
> 
> I didn't rate 'true love' even with David Tennant in it, bit boring :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:

Really I thought it looked really good ,ah well I will watch it anyway:thumbup:No jax but oh was swinging on me :growlmad:He sometimes thinks I am a wee young thing :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

do it now before you forget!!!!


----------



## Jax41

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey T were you swinging from the chandeliers or something?!
> 
> I didn't rate 'true love' even with David Tennant in it, bit boring :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Really I thought it looked really good ,ah well I will watch it anyway:thumbup:No jax but oh was swinging on me :growlmad:He sometimes thinks I am a wee young thing :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Me too, was really disappointed in it, see what you think and let me know..... 

Bless, sometimes they get a teeny bit carried away don't they :blush::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Blimey T were you swinging from the chandeliers or something?!
> 
> I didn't rate 'true love' even with David Tennant in it, bit boring :sleep: :sleep: :sleep:
> 
> Really I thought it looked really good ,ah well I will watch it anyway:thumbup:No jax but oh was swinging on me :growlmad:He sometimes thinks I am a wee young thing :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Me too, was really disappointed in it, see what you think and let me know.....
> 
> Bless, sometimes they get a teeny bit carried away don't they :blush::haha:Click to expand...

Yip I think my oh likes to make the most of it during our non fertile time as he knows once I am fertile he basically has to do wot he's told :blush::haha:He has been amazing thou as he came home with a fluffy water bottle for me and cranberry juice although he was trying to cop a feel wen he put the heat treatment on my back :growlmad::nope::haha::hugs:Men


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Indigo- he's gorgeous you must be thrilled what a wonderful time for you.

Well ladies I went to John Lewis today to buy some cards and ended up buying a Radley bag & purse half price (still was £102- :blush:) I thought I deserve it . :haha: 

Think AF is on her way my temp has dropped and I feel periody hopefully it'll come on time tomorrow so it'll be finished when I go to Spain 

Xxxx

https://i1271.photobucket.com/albums/jj624/sukisam/95db501f.jpg


----------



## LLbean

Suki that looks NICE!!!


----------



## sukisam

I have my chart in my siggy :happydance::happydance:

I am SO easily pleased :haha:

xxx


----------



## Dylis

Hi:hi:

Suki that bags fantastic, love the colour and you need a new bag when you're going on hols.


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I love your new purse and bag and you bet you deserve it :kiss:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies!

Well AF is coming today had a huge temp drop, think I'm coming to terms with the fact it is not going to happen for us. I was hopeful that time in Spain relaxing in the sun may have brought a miracle BFP but we can't try this month cos I may need treatment on my cervix in a few weeks. I know it was very, very unlikely to happen in Spain in my head but my heart is another matter. Think I'm going to stop temping all it does is raise my hopes I have a beautiful somtimes triphasic chart until 12dpo then it plummets. I know when I ovulated by my EWCM and piss sticks so temping doesn't really give me any useful info. I can not take the last month of clomid because I have been CRAZY this cycle I don't think my marriage or mental health will cope with another cycle. I'm going to throw them away when I got home tonight so i don't get tempted!

Probably shouldn't have put my chart in my siggy :dohh:

If I can bear it I want to go to NTNP but not sure I can give up the piss sticks yet :blush:- we'll see.

Hope you lovely ladies have a great day

Hi to Despie, BF, LL, Jax, Milty, Indigo, Viking, Sus, Dippy, Dylis, Garnet and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

O suki am really so sorry and i agree the temping has gave me false hope so many times but I am addicted to it ,keep smiling gorgeous :kiss::hugs:Morning everyone else xxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, I wish I had some grand advice for you, but I really do admire your attitude.:thumbup: I couldn't do more than one cycle of Clomid...it made me beyond bitchtastic and DH said never again. :blush: Normally, I'd do my own thing anyway, but this time, I had to agree with him. Just the one time.:haha:


T, that is awful about your friend! I hope that everything works out for her. That must have been one hell of an infection!:cry::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Happy Independence Day to all of my American girls!:happydance::hugs:


Well, I guess I should also thank my Brit girls and their once oppressive government, for giving us the opportunity to have the United States and a day off of work.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

I'm lurking, forgot my temp :blush: don't shout at me! :wacko:

Suki, :hugs: you are amazing. And for what it's worth I do exactly the same as you with dates, in fact this month I know my BFP IS going to show up on 26th July (my wedding anni) and I WILL have a March baby - perfect :cloud9: All hell to pay if not! :gun:

T, OMG I'm so sorry to hear about your poor friend, B's right that must be one hell of an infection. I hope she is better soon - Butterfly take note! :growlmad: On another note, how much did you lose this week???? :winkwink:

Hey US ladies, Happy Independence Day!! :hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning everyone

Suki: I want hat purse too :hugs: Have great time in Spain

BF get better so you can enjoy your new place

Despi: how scary for you and your friend

Happy Independance Day all


----------



## LLbean

Despie that does sound like the mother of infections...YIKES!

Suki :hugs:

HI ALL!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

OMG T that seriously sent a shiver down my spine about your friend as I read it :cry: I hope she is OK and am glad that I got the antibiotics :thumbup:

Suki :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are a strong and amazing woman :flower:

B, happy 30 weeks :yipee: :hugs::hugs:

Jax :grr:

US Girls, yes you can have this day on us :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Mornings I everyone


----------



## LLbean

WOW Despie!!! So how many pounds have you lost all together? How long did it take you to lose all of that? So very proud of you!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> WOW Despie!!! So how many pounds have you lost all together? How long did it take you to lose all of that? So very proud of you!

hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

That is great great work Despie, good on ya!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> That is great great work Despie, good on ya!

Thanks sweetheart ,any news from your end ?did u test today .:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> :hi: morning everyone
> 
> Suki: I want hat purse too :hugs: Have great time in Spain
> 
> BF get better so you can enjoy your new place
> 
> Despi: how scary for you and your friend
> 
> Happy Independance Day all

I want the purse and bag too ,Milty did u o yesterday ? Did u opk or dtd ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bfn today lol no surprise

I'm ready to go back to sleep now... After less than 5 hours awake hahaha! At the gym and so not feeling it at all


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Bfn today lol no surprise
> 
> I'm ready to go back to sleep now... After less than 5 hours awake hahaha! At the gym and so not feeling it at all

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:,let's hope it's still too early ,wen did u get your bfp last time ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Well the natural one at 13 DPO


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done T :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Milty

Despi to be honest I don't know...maybe...I had really bad pain in my left side for about 2 hours that might have been O pain:shrug:

I've had pretty much no CM of any kind what I'm logging is what I find when I send in a search party:haha:

I did not BD was to dry and didn't feel up to it...TMI only BD once this month because of no CM and I've never ever used lube. DH got some and I thought it was really weird. Plus it wasn't preseed sooo that was the one time.

So now I feel deprived and confused all at once...


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Despi to be honest I don't know...maybe...I had really bad pain in my left side for about 2 hours that might have been O pain:shrug:
> 
> I've had pretty much no CM of any kind what I'm logging is what I find when I send in a search party:haha:
> 
> I did not BD was to dry and didn't feel up to it...TMI only BD once this month because of no CM and I've never ever used lube. DH got some and I thought it was really weird. Plus it wasn't preseed sooo that was the one time.
> 
> So now I feel deprived and confused all at once...

Awk Hun ,let's hope u get another two temp rises :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hi Ladies,
Closing in on the housing situation. Saw a house today. That is really great DespIE on the weight loss. Someone on Pinrest came up with a great ideal by putting a money in ajar for everyday you work out and/or lose weight. You can save money and buy yourself something special. Love the handbag Suki. Well I was late but this will be my first AF since MC. So my days might be irregular but I'm spotting so AF is coming and I have terrible AF symptoms. Hi BF, Milty, Despie, LL, DMom, Wana, Suki, Jax and everyone else


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hi Ladies,
> Closing in on the housing situation. Saw a house today. That is really great DespIE on the weight loss. Someone on Pinrest came up with a great ideal by putting a money in ajar for everyday you work out and/or lose weight. You can save money and buy yourself something special. Love the handbag. Well I was late but this will be my first AF since MC. So my days might be irregular but I'm spotting so AF is coming and I have terrible AF symptoms. Hi BF, Milty, Despie, LL, DMom, Wana,and everyone else

Great news you found a house :hugs:And sorry for af sweetheart ,:hugs:Are you TTc again ?thats a great idea on the saving pennies everytime I lose / workout ,,hubby is gonna treat me wen I lose another eight pound to a pair of Tiffany earrings :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Closing in on the housing situation. Saw a house today. That is really great DespIE on the weight loss. Someone on Pinrest came up with a great ideal by putting a money in ajar for everyday you work out and/or lose weight. You can save money and buy yourself something special. Love the handbag. Well I was late but this will be my first AF since MC. So my days might be irregular but I'm spotting so AF is coming and I have terrible AF symptoms. Hi BF, Milty, Despie, LL, DMom, Wana,and everyone else
> 
> Great news you found a house :hugs:And sorry for af sweetheart ,:hugs:Are you TTc again ?thats a great idea on the saving pennies everytime I lose / workout ,,hubby is gonna treat me wen I lose another eight pound to a pair of Tiffany earrings :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yippee Tiffany earrings Hubby doesn't want me to go back to work so he wants to try one more time. I'm not trying but if it happens great. I been trying to do other things to keep busy. :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Hi Ladies,
> Closing in on the housing situation. Saw a house today. That is really great DespIE on the weight loss. Someone on Pinrest came up with a great ideal by putting a money in ajar for everyday you work out and/or lose weight. You can save money and buy yourself something special. Love the handbag. Well I was late but this will be my first AF since MC. So my days might be irregular but I'm spotting so AF is coming and I have terrible AF symptoms. Hi BF, Milty, Despie, LL, DMom, Wana,and everyone else
> 
> Great news you found a house :hugs:And sorry for af sweetheart ,:hugs:Are you TTc again ?thats a great idea on the saving pennies everytime I lose / workout ,,hubby is gonna treat me wen I lose another eight pound to a pair of Tiffany earrings :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::kiss::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yippee Tiffany earrings Hubby doesn't want me to go back to work so he wants to try one more time. I'm not trying but if it happens great. I been trying to do other things to keep busy. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Well good luck g ,we would all love it to happen for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: G but good news you are close to getting a house :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet YEY on the house!!!

Despie Tiffany stuff...NICE!


----------



## crystal443

Despie- Tiffany is very nice, there's incentive to lose 8 pounds quickly :hugs: Your doing great :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Way to go Despie!!!!!!! :thumbup: :happydance: you've as good as got those Tiffany earrings! They will look great on you!!!!!!!!!! 
Garnet :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

well no AF for me yet but she's coming another temp drop, I'm hoping she comes soon or I'll be on when I go to Spain :growlmad:

I've pretty much decided to go the NTNP route so not sure how often I'm going to log on I'm just going to play it by ear and come on when I fancy so it might still be daily I think I might be addicted :blush::haha:

When I'm not in I will be thinking about you lovely ladies and how much you all deserve a baby in your arms :hugs::hugs:. As I said in another thread it really hit home to me yesterday I spent and hour with a patient and her husband yesterday she has just been diagnosed with advanced lung cancer and they were both crying as their dream was to live by the coast and they are just about to complete on their dream house and now she doesn't want to die and leave her husband in a place where he doesn't know anyone. They just kept saying why did we leave it so long? I had to fight the tears and I thought "Fuck it life is too short I have two beautiful kids and a gorgeous hubby, I live in a gorgeous house and I have a lovely dog this is enough for me". If another baby comes along- fantastic we would be thrilled but I don't want it to be the focus anymore.

I'm hoping this will be a new exctiting chapter in my life not chasing something that's probably never going to happen :thumbup:

Keeping everything crossed for some BFPs and babys in this thread- Despie, Milty, BF, LL, Dippy, Dylis, Crystal, Jax, Garnet, Wanna and anyone else I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Omg suki what a sad but at the same time inspiring story :cry::cry::flower:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> well no AF for me yet but she's coming another temp drop, I'm hoping she comes soon or I'll be on when I go to Spain :growlmad:
> 
> I've pretty much decided to go the NTNP route so not sure how often I'm going to log on I'm just going to play it by ear and come on when I fancy so it might still be daily I think I might be addicted :blush::haha:
> 
> When I'm not in I will be thinking about you lovely ladies and how much you all deserve a baby in your arms :hugs::hugs:. As I said in another thread it really hit home to me yesterday I spent and hour with a patient and her husband yesterday she has just been diagnosed with advanced lung cancer and they were both crying as their dream was to live by the coast and they are just about to complete on their dream house and now she doesn't want to die and leave her husband in a place where he doesn't know anyone. They just kept saying why did we leave it so long? I had to fight the tears and I thought "Fuck it life is too short I have two beautiful kids and a gorgeous hubby, I live in a gorgeous house and I have a lovely dog this is enough for me". If another baby comes along- fantastic we would be thrilled but I don't want it to be the focus anymore.
> 
> I'm hoping this will be a new exctiting chapter in my life not chasing something that's probably never going to happen :thumbup:
> 
> Keeping everything crossed for some BFPs and babys in this thread- Despie, Milty, BF, LL, Dippy, Dylis, Crystal, Jax, Garnet, Wanna and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

O Jesus suki I can't stop crying :cry::cry::cry:,I feel so sad for you yet feel so happy ,but u are right we need to enjoy the lives we have whilst we have it ,we don't know wots gonna happen tomorrow ,as you sy we already have our beautiful kids and why isn't that enough .i think I am getting there too slowly but surely ,I hope to god u log in and have a chat cos I will miss u desperately ,have a wonderful holiday ,love u loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi natsby :flower::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,babysitting today and going to the park for a picnic ,it's raining heavy ,:growlmad:Bloody typical but I told the kids last night and yea I have no chance of getting out of it :haha:My friend has been given the all clear to leave hospital :thumbup:Feeling great today physically and emotionally ,am so looking forward to my hols in four weeks and am determined to shift this 8 pound before I go ,I have been looking up child care classes online and my friend has decided to do the course with me at nighttime ,I am so excited about it .anyone any news ?i think it's time we got some good news here ,good luck to all our testers and massive hugs to everyone ,b Viking sus sum suki jax bf indigo garnet Milty dylis Tessie googly three birds dippy 44 liz crystal wanna nats and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Have fun at your picnic. We have the Olympic torch coming to town today so I am going to some kind of event in the park :happydance: Hoping the rain stays off here :rain:


----------



## LLbean

SUKI...wow what a story! Yeah perhaps we all need to focus on what we do have going for us now.


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki, my mom said the same thing, before she went into hospice; you'd think I would have listened to her.:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks crystal ,been wanting the earrings for ages but my hubby keeps forgetting about them :dohh:Hopefully get them ordered in the next few weeks :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Where the hell is everyone :cry:


----------



## LLbean

Hello??? :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hello??? :haha::haha::haha:

Liz ,:hugs::hugs:Thank god for that I thought everyone had left bnb ,I hate it being quiet ,I really miss everyone that's left or is finding it hard :nope::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi despie did you have your picnic or was it:rain:


----------



## LLbean

it has been very very quiet...especially since I don't wander into threads I am not already part of...so yes, the numbers dwindle


----------



## Viking15

I am around. Just try not to say much as all I have to say right now pertains to my situation. I'm sick and really unhappy about it.


----------



## dachsundmom

T, let's see the earrings you want!:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

Viking I hope you get some relief soon :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I am so Hapoy to see you all ,was starting to feel a bit down :cry:,Viking please talk to us ,we don't mind wot it is ,:hugs:You are always here to listen to us :hugs:Dylis yip we had a wet picnic but enjoyable :haha:And had dried ou to go on the swings ,ok b pucs of earrings coming up :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

My new Tiffany catalog just came last week and I am eyeing a necklace. N cringes everytime he sees the blue envelope in the mailbox, but I told him it was his fault...the first piece of jewelry he ever bought me came from there and now he knows he's screwed.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> My new Tiffany catalog just came last week and I am eyeing a necklace. N cringes everytime he sees the blue envelope in the mailbox, but I told him it was his fault...the first piece of jewelry he ever bought me came from there and now he knows he's screwed.:haha:

I haven't got a catalog I just liked these earrings as my sil has them ,wots the necklace like a.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, when is your 3 hour glucose test? :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! :hi:

How are you all doing? 
Despie: I am so proud of you and all the weight you have lost! you are amazing! congrats!! :hugs: hurry up and lose those 8 lb so that we can see those Tiffany's on you!
Suki: thanks for sharing that story with us. Life is indeed too short and we have to make the most out of it. I hope you have a fabulous time in Spain! 
Garnet: great news about the hose! congrats! 

To everyone else: lots of :hugs:

AFM I just got another set back... went for my baseline sono this morning, I had stopped BC on the 2nd. No real AF yet, only spotting... well, cyst is still there, it got smaller but it's not gone yet, and becasue I had no full flow, they want me to do another baseline on Saturday... I am so disappointed :( what is wrong with my body??!!:hissy:
:cry:
sorry to be such a whiner... I just feel like I am stuck and I don't seem to be able to move forward... so frustrating....:cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...params=s+5-p+9-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+

I only wear silver, except for my wedding rings and I am allergic to most metals. But, the Tiffany sterling works well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:


> Dmom, when is your 3 hour glucose test? :hugs:

Oh, I took that phucker on Tuesday and I am just waiting to hear if I failed it or not. With the holiday, it could be Monday before I know.


----------



## dachsundmom

WB...:cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Okay I had spotting yesterday but no f****** AF. I'm all PMSing and feeling like sh**. It better start soon. My husband offer to poke it to get it started. Uhmm no!!! Hope everyone is feeling better than I do today...


----------



## LLbean

wanna b :hugs: I hope it all gets sorted out soon...what a pain!


----------



## dachsundmom

Garnet, I hope she shows soon for you.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

lol love that he wanted to "poke" it :rofl:...men!


----------



## wana b a mom

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...params=s+5-p+9-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I only wear silver, except for my wedding rings and I am allergic to most metals. But, the Tiffany sterling works well.

hey, thanks for posting this... I feel so bummed right now that maybe some online shopping could help :haha:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...params=s+5-p+9-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I only wear silver, except for my wedding rings and I am allergic to most metals. But, the Tiffany sterling works well.

I can only wear gold or platinum on my ears. Silver causes me problem but I can wear necklaces in silver.:thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> Okay I had spotting yesterday but no f****** AF. I'm all PMSing and feeling like sh**. It better start soon. My husband offer to poke it to get it started. Uhmm no!!! Hope everyone is feeling better than I do today...

my hubby offered to poke my cyst :dohh::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/3b3afb92.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Okay I had spotting yesterday but no f****** AF. I'm all PMSing and feeling like sh**. It better start soon. My husband offer to poke it to get it started. Uhmm no!!! Hope everyone is feeling better than I do today...
> 
> my hubby offered to poke my cyst :dohh::haha:Click to expand...

O Jesus :haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> How are you all doing?
> Despie: I am so proud of you and all the weight you have lost! you are amazing! congrats!! :hugs: hurry up and lose those 8 lb so that we can see those Tiffany's on you!
> Suki: thanks for sharing that story with us. Life is indeed too short and we have to make the most out of it. I hope you have a fabulous time in Spain!
> Garnet: great news about the hose! congrats!
> 
> To everyone else: lots of :hugs:
> 
> AFM I just got another set back... went for my baseline sono this morning, I had stopped BC on the 2nd. No real AF yet, only spotting... well, cyst is still there, it got smaller but it's not gone yet, and becasue I had no full flow, they want me to do another baseline on Saturday... I am so disappointed :( what is wrong with my body??!!:hissy:
> :cry:
> sorry to be such a whiner... I just feel like I am stuck and I don't seem to be able to move forward... so frustrating....:cry:

:hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope it works out soon. Tee hee my hose is great:happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

she's so beautiful! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wanna ,that really sucks sweetheart ,:( :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I have the bracelet and necklace to match those earrings; you will love them! They sell a polishing cloth for about $10USD and I recommend you get one. It works so well at keeping the tarnish at bay and it's quick to do.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, does the curly hair come from your side of the family or P's? It's fab!:happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> How are you all doing?
> Despie: I am so proud of you and all the weight you have lost! you are amazing! congrats!! :hugs: hurry up and lose those 8 lb so that we can see those Tiffany's on you!
> Suki: thanks for sharing that story with us. Life is indeed too short and we have to make the most out of it. I hope you have a fabulous time in Spain!
> Garnet: great news about the hose! congrats!
> 
> To everyone else: lots of :hugs:
> 
> AFM I just got another set back... went for my baseline sono this morning, I had stopped BC on the 2nd. No real AF yet, only spotting... well, cyst is still there, it got smaller but it's not gone yet, and becasue I had no full flow, they want me to do another baseline on Saturday... I am so disappointed :( what is wrong with my body??!!:hissy:
> :cry:
> sorry to be such a whiner... I just feel like I am stuck and I don't seem to be able to move forward... so frustrating....:cry:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs: Hope it works out soon. Tee hee my hose is great:happydance:Click to expand...

O god I thought the hose was to poke the cyst :dohh::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> https://www.tiffany.com/Shopping/It...params=s+5-p+9-c+287465-r+-x+-n+6-ri+-ni+0-t+
> 
> I only wear silver, except for my wedding rings and I am allergic to most metals. But, the Tiffany sterling works well.

The necklace is beautiful ,maybe n will buy you it wen u have h :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, I really like that necklace. Very nice :thumbup: 
WanaB, I am super bummed for you. You must be beyond frustrated. I think I would be ](*,) ](*,)


----------



## Viking15

AWWW the beautiful redhead pops up again. :cloud9:


----------



## dachsundmom

I hinted to N, that he should buy it for me when H gets here...and he said his jizz was my gift.:growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, does the curly hair come from your side of the family or P's? It's fab!:happydance:

Her dad :thumbup:He has curly hair I love curly hair ,,she hates it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I have the bracelet and necklace to match those earrings; you will love them! They sell a polishing cloth for about $10USD and I recommend you get one. It works so well at keeping the tarnish at bay and it's quick to do.:hugs:

Cool I must get the cloth ,and the bracelet :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> I hinted to N, that he should buy it for me when H gets here...and he said his jizz was my gift.:growlmad::haha:

Yea but u need a gift for giving birth too :thumbup:Are u having a section b ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

dachsundmom said:


> I hinted to N, that he should buy it for me when H gets here...and he said his jizz was my gift.:growlmad::haha:

:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I have a rash all over my two (face) :haha:cheeks ,I am not sure if it's diet related as I am not using any new creams powder or perfume but it really sucks as I have gave up all sugar and drink loads of water,Any ideas ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, all of the pics of your eldest DD have her hair straight...she must iron it every morning.:wacko::winkwink:


IDK if it will be a section or not...I go back and forth with it.:nope:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, all of the pics of your eldest DD have her hair straight...she must iron it every morning.:wacko::winkwink:
> 
> 
> IDK if it will be a section or not...I go back and forth with it.:nope:

I will post you a pic of her curly hair :thumbup:Did u have a section with s ?:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

No, I had no drugs with S and the thought of doing that again and getting stitiched back together, is enough to make me jump off of a bridge.:haha:

However, I'm not 23 this time around, so my experience could be a lot better. Some days I'm ready to go all natural and other days, I want hefty drugs.:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/2eca656c.jpg


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I love her hair curly!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> No, I had no drugs with S and the thought of doing that again and getting stitiched back together, is enough to make me jump off of a bridge.:haha:
> 
> However, I'm not 23 this time around, so my experience could be a lot better. Some days I'm ready to go all natural and other days, I want hefty drugs.:blush:

Well don't fret over it ,we never know wot will happen on the day ,keep all your options opened ,I didn't realise you had a natural birth with s ,I thought with you being so tiny it was a c section ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I love her hair curly!:hugs:

Me too ,I really love it but some ass wipe in school told her she looked like a clown :growlmad:And since then it's been straightened :nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

She should have hit that kid!:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> She should have hit that kid!:haha:

:haha::thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

I love her curly hair too. I wish mine was. I have some parts of my head that's curly and other parts that are straight. It looks ********. I straighten it most of the time.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I love her curly hair too. I wish mine was. I have some parts of my head that's curly and other parts that are straight. It looks ********. I straighten it most of the time.

I think your hair looks lovely Viking !it is a pain straightening it all the time thou ,I have told my dd now that she's finished school that she can only straighten it twice a week ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I usually do it every other day. 
I didn't think before using the Rword. I got censored! Oops.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I usually do it every other day.
> I didn't think before using the Rword. I got censored! Oops.

:haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

I can't even think of what the R word is :dohh::haha:

Wana b :hug:

Loving both girls with curly hair T :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies heading to bed ,more movies ,hope I can resist the popcorn :haha: sleep tight and take care wherever you are ,love you ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I can't even think of what the R word is :dohh::haha:
> 
> Wana b :hug:
> 
> Loving both girls with curly hair T :happydance:

Am going thru the dictionary :blush:Got to r.e and am still non the wiser either :haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

Night T :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf are u not temping or have u just missed a few ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Bf are u not temping or have u just missed a few ?:hugs::hugs:

Can't be arsed at the moment :haha: might start up again tomorrow if I can. E bothered just to join the dots :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Bf are u not temping or have u just missed a few ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> Can't be arsed at the moment :haha: might start up again tomorrow if I can. E bothered just to join the dots :haha:Click to expand...

Just right am thinking of doing the same thing just till I get my crosshairs ,am sick of getting excited then a big let down ,good night beautiful ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I know what the word is, I know what the word is neener neener LOL

I know it because I too was censored before LOL... lets just say it is grossly used to refer to downs syndrome some times


----------



## crystal443

Hi ladies

I got a positive but the line looks on the faintish side, I looked it up and countdown to pregnancy an dit didn't look as bad then, what do you think?
 



Attached Files:







IMG_1469.jpg
File size: 17.5 KB
Views: 9


----------



## Milty

Crystal it looks like my lines did with my positives with my DS and I didn't test until I was almost or at 7 weeks...I'm not exactly sure how far I was but it was more than 6

Congrats Hun enjoy it


----------



## Milty

Is it with FMU? Are you just a bit timid because of what happened? I can imagine I would be scared at first as well but try not to be worried. It's ok to be happy for yourself.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Crystal YEY!!!! its good!!! Do go see your doctor asap to make sure he is on top of it though :happydance::dance:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- yeah nervous for sure :thumbup: glad to hear yours weren't super dark either, but am just really cautious I guess :)

Liz- I have an appointment on tuesday for the FS which he's probably the best one to see first anyway so will definatley be glad to see him :thumbup: your temp dived again today that is strange but I still think its going to be for a good reason :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Crystal!!! That is fantastic!!!! Stick little beanie!!!!!!!!!!! 
:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

well shall see but right now I am very excited for you!!!!


----------



## crystal443

Thanks Viking- I agree, stick bean...stick!!!! :)

Liz- I've got everything crossed for you :thumbup: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Crystal- I drove all the way to work thinking you were pregnant and logged on and here it is. Congratulations :happydance:
Stick little bean :hugs::hugs::hugs:
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

Wow! That's amazing news Crystal! I hope you get your rainbow baby! :hug:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave: girls! 
I hope you are all well. :hug:
I will be back once I recover a bit more & get the hang of this. :winkwink:
Niko is still perfect. :cloud9:

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b6e14398.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: girls!
> 
> I hope you are all well. :hug:
> 
> I will be back once I recover a bit more & get the hang of this. :winkwink:
> 
> Niko is still perfect. :cloud9:

Indigo :happydance::happydance::happydance:Omg are you ok ?hows he sleeping for you,how's your oh with him ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wow crystal :cloud9:Wot amazing news to wake up too ,am keeping all my prayers for a sticky bean :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Morning everyone ,suki ,you ok ?morning dippy dylis indigo or is it goodnight :haha:,it's 7.30 a.m here :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave: girls!
> I hope you are all well. :hug:
> I will be back once I recover a bit more & get the hang of this. :winkwink:
> Niko is still perfect. :cloud9:
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/b6e14398.jpg

he's bloody gorgeous ,wot beautiful skin and hair ,:cloud9:


----------



## Viking15

Aw Indi! Enjoy your time with him. I'm sure you are doing a fantastic job.


----------



## Butterfly67

Crystal, that is great and can understand you being cautious. I have everything crossed for this bean to stick :thumbup::hugs:

Indi he is still gorgeous :cloud9: love the hair :happydance: and good to see you :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,my cbfm asked me for my first test stick today :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Happy happy ,hubby is very agreeable ATM with sex due to my new underwear stash in a smaller size :haha:Happy Friday everyone ,crystal b bf indigo Viking googly dylis Milty dippy 44 suki llbean jax three birds sus jenn and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::sex::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning!

Crystal, that line looks promising to me and I never got lines that were as dark as the control.:happydance::hugs:


Indigo...I am going to take the advice you gave me last night and not think about it.:winkwink::haha:


----------



## crystal443

Indigo- He is soooo cute!!! He looks like an armful as well :) 

Thanks ladies, I had a bit of spotting today it was pink and some pinkish/redish EWCM...I haven't had anymore but hopefully it was bean snuggling in. I had spotting here and there with all my pregnancies so I hope that's all it is :thumbup: 

Dmom- That's right, your lines didn't get super dark :thumbup: I feel a bit better now :)


----------



## dachsundmom

Crystal, will your doc start progesterone and steroids ASAP?


----------



## LLbean

Crystal so giddy for you!!! 

Despie way to got and get busy with the new smaller undies

Indigo I can't get enough of Niko, so truly perfect and cute!!!! Bless him

Everyone good morning!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi Liz!:hugs:

Oh yeah, Indigo, the kid is cute!:haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, is today's temp a good one? I find the rise quite interesting.


----------



## LLbean

well I took it a couple of times to be sure, second time was actually .04 higher LOL so I left it at the first one...unless my thermometer is crapping out :shrug:


----------



## dachsundmom

If your BBT was dying, I think you'd get flat temps.


----------



## Garnet

Yippee Crystal  Niko is a cutie. We sign for house today.. It not my dream home but there is a limited amount of 4 bdrm homes within our renting costs. Not willing to pay $2600.00 to live in the nicest part of town. Especially in friggin Little Rock. No AF as of yet. Still waiting and it is a BFN. I checked yesterday.


----------



## Jax41

I'm lurking :winkwink: and trying to get through the mountain of work I have :growlmad: but just wanted you to know when I'm not bashing my head on my desk on I'm here keeping my beady eye on you all :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> I'm lurking :winkwink: and trying to get through the mountain of work I have :growlmad: but just wanted you to know when I'm not bashing my head on my desk on I'm here keeping my beady eye on you all :hugs:

Hi jax ,it's almost the weekend for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:,wots your plans ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Went to see ice age 4 with the kids ,nearly fell asleep lol ,heading out to buy more groceries :dohh:That's all I seem to do ,hubby taking next week off ,am so excited ,I love my hubby so much :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hello ..................


----------



## LLbean

So how did you like the movie? Yes I'm here but using my cell phone so it's a pain to type. Hehehe

Hugs


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> So how did you like the movie? Yes I'm here but using my cell phone so it's a pain to type. Hehehe
> 
> Hugs

Boring movie :haha:I must go get my dd a brave costume to wear wen brave is released ,god am so bored ,hubby still at work ,kids have all deserted me to watch a DVD in their room :growlmad:All my cleaning and washing done and I feel hungry wen I'm lonely ,help :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Despie you are doing so well on weight loss :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Despie I need to lose at least 15 lbs! Don't you DARE go back! 

Your daughter would be PERFECT for the brave costume


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Despie you are doing so well on weight loss :thumbup:

Thanks sweetheart ,how's things with you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm ok apart from not 1 sunny day since put I put my table in the garden:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm ok apart from not 1 sunny day since put I put my table in the garden:haha:

:haha:Bloody typical ,where are you in your cycle .?any holidays planned this year ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie I need to lose at least 15 lbs! Don't you DARE go back!
> 
> Your daughter would be PERFECT for the brave costume

Yip I need you to shout at me :haha:Seriously liz if I had you with me you could kick my ass :haha:ok so I had an orange and banana instead :thumbup::hugs:Only 15 pounds lucky you ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I said AT LEAST (for clomid)...believe me, I saw the scale today and its more like 60 now....sigh...


----------



## Dylis

On CD 3 but have picked myself back up and ready to go again.

I've got 2 weeks off in aug might see if can find a late booking and beginning to shop for DD who starts school in sept :cry:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> I said AT LEAST (for clomid)...believe me, I saw the scale today and its more like 60 now....sigh...

Your new doctor wants you to lose 15lbs, before she wil wright the Rx for CMD?


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I said AT LEAST (for clomid)...believe me, I saw the scale today and its more like 60 now....sigh...

U def don't look like u need to lose anywhere need 60 ,honestly ,I need to lose another 50 for my bmi to be normal ,omg why did I just check the bmi thingy :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, don't say anymore about Ice Age...it doesn't open here until next Thursday and I am desperate to see it.:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> On CD 3 but have picked myself back up and ready to go again.
> 
> I've got 2 weeks off in aug might see if can find a late booking and beginning to shop for DD who starts school in sept :cry:

Sorry for af babes :hugs::hugs:First days at school always suck :nope:,would you go abroad ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, don't say anymore about Ice Age...it doesn't open here until next Thursday and I am desperate to see it.:haha:

Ok lol I can't anyway as I fell asleep :blush:


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> I said AT LEAST (for clomid)...believe me, I saw the scale today and its more like 60 now....sigh...
> 
> Your new doctor wants you to lose 15lbs, before she wil wright the Rx for CMD?Click to expand...

no she will still prescribe it, but says it seems to work better under a certain weight


----------



## dachsundmom

I only did the one CMD cycle; I OV on my own, too...but, I figured it was worth a shot. I never took more than 50mg, CD3-7.


----------



## LLbean

well lets see what happens..but I liked her


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> well lets see what happens..but I liked her

Are you taking the clomid then liz ,?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Lol my nine year old has just asked me to take her see Magic Mike :haha::hugs:That's my girl :thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

What or who is Magic Mike?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> What or who is Magic Mike?

Movie about male strippers :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:haha::haha::haha::haha:


----------



## LLbean

I will take it if she sees it fit.


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I will take it if she sees it fit.

:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Like Jax I have a mountain of work so I'm just now posting :hi:

Hmm AFM I'm still waiting to O which is strange but I'm not to bothered by it for some reason ...which is strange as well:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Like Jax I have a mountain of work so I'm just now posting :hi:
> 
> Hmm AFM I'm still waiting to O which is strange but I'm not to bothered by it for some reason ...which is strange as well:shrug:

Missed you Milty ,hope you o soon ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:It must be the month of weird cycles ,:hugs::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,really missing all the regulars again today ,I have come to see u all as part of my family and wen someone leaves I feel really sad :cry:,crappy rainy day today but my hubby is off now for ten days :happydance::TTc front I am gonna just dtd every three days until I get a Hugh on my cbfm then all the highs and peaks ,hope it's not a long so how's everyone else ,Hapoy Saturday jax bf suki sus Viking googly llbean brook indigo three birds dippy nats Milty dylis crystal and everyone else xxxxxx:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: breakfast in bed sounds lovely :) I think your DH will think your fantastic :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: breakfast in bed sounds lovely :) I think your DH will think your fantastic :thumbup:

Good morning sweetheart ,how are you ,been thinking of you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

T can you cook me a breakfast in bed too please?! :munch: :haha:

Went out last night with my sis to a dinner with paul merson as the speaker, was really good and had a few drinks :blush: I won a hospitality package for 8 people at a Crawley town preseason friendly :happydance::happydance: 

Got to go and check out my aunts flat today as the floor has collapsed in the bathroom so we think we will remodel the whole thing as it needed doing anyway so that will have to get done before mine :dohh::haha:

Hope everyone has a lovely day. Milty hope you O soon and crystal cd1? :nope::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning I'm at work all weekend but I wish someone would make me breakfast in bed:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> T can you cook me a breakfast in bed too please?! :munch: :haha:
> 
> Went out last night with my sis to a dinner with paul merson as the speaker, was really good and had a few drinks :blush: I won a hospitality package for 8 people at a Crawley town preseason friendly :happydance::happydance:
> 
> Got to go and check out my aunts flat today as the floor has collapsed in the bathroom so we think we will remodel the whole thing as it needed doing anyway so that will have to get done before mine :dohh::haha:
> 
> Hope everyone has a lovely day. Milty hope you O soon and crystal cd1? :nope::hugs:

Off course I will cook you all breakfast :haha:Wow wot a great night well done :happydance:you need to come sort out my house too I think I need a new bathroom :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning I'm at work all weekend but I wish someone would make me breakfast in bed:hugs:

If I could I would ,boo for working all weekend ,:growlmad:Have ubstarted temping yet ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies 

I'm having a monstrous period, FX it will be gone by Tuesday night when we leave for Spain :happydance:

We're looking at the photos from our photo session the other week- I'm hoping there's at least one photo we like.

Despie- I'm always thinking of you guys even if I don't post :hugs::hugs:

Crystal- sorry for AF, hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Have a lovely weekend ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi Ladies
> 
> I'm having a monstrous period, FX it will be gone by Tuesday night when we leave for Spain :happydance:
> 
> We're looking at the photos from our photo session the other week- I'm hoping there's at least one photo we like.
> 
> Despie- I'm always thinking of you guys even if I don't post :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Crystal- sorry for AF, hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Have a lovely weekend ladies
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Sorry about af ,am sure you are excited for Tuesday :happydance:can't wait to see photo shoot pics ,always thinking of you too ,I hope u have a wonderful time away :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Wow got lots of order in for breakfast You are going to be a busy lady! Sorry Crystal...Well I finally started yesterday in the office while we were signing for our new rental house. Of course that always happens. I feel so much better cause PMS is a bitch for me. Husband has to work all weekend so gotta wash clothes then find somethg to do in this town...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Wow got lots of order in for breakfast You are going to be a busy lady! Sorry Crystal...Well I finally started yesterday in the office while we were signing for our new rental house. Of course that always happens. I feel so much better cause PMS is a bitch for me. Husband has to work all weekend so gotta wash clothes then find somethg to do in this town...

Sorry garnet :hugs::hugs:How's your new house ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So had a lovely day ,cooked breakfast ,,home to baths ,iron clothes for tomorrow then lazy time on the sofa :thumbup:Another day over :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow got lots of order in for breakfast You are going to be a busy lady! Sorry Crystal...Well I finally started yesterday in the office while we were signing for our new rental house. Of course that always happens. I feel so much better cause PMS is a bitch for me. Husband has to work all weekend so gotta wash clothes then find somethg to do in this town...
> 
> Sorry garnet :hugs::hugs:How's your new house ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Moving in on Wednesday..:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Wow got lots of order in for breakfast You are going to be a busy lady! Sorry Crystal...Well I finally started yesterday in the office while we were signing for our new rental house. Of course that always happens. I feel so much better cause PMS is a bitch for me. Husband has to work all weekend so gotta wash clothes then find somethg to do in this town...
> 
> Sorry garnet :hugs::hugs:How's your new house ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Moving in on Wednesday..:thumbup:Click to expand...

Am sure u will be glad ,are the kids looking forward to it ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I hope you found a place you like Garnet


Well AFM it's been a couple weeks since I noticed my weight gain and I have lost nothing. So this morning I uped the ante and started doing P90X again. It actually felt good. Despi you have encouraged me to pick it up again. 

As for O'ing :shrug: who knows.


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I hope you found a place you like Garnet
> 
> 
> Well AFM it's been a couple weeks since I noticed my weight gain and I have lost nothing. So this morning I uped the ante and started doing P90X again. It actually felt good. Despi you have encouraged me to pick it up again.
> 
> As for O'ing :shrug: who knows.

Aw that's great am glad Milty ,I bought myself a pair of designer jeans in the next size down from wot i am now to encourage myself to keep going ,I haven't been that size since before I got pregnant with my dd nearly eight years ago so they are hung up on my wall and everytime I want to eat I go look at them :haha:u can do it huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I hope you found a place you like Garnet
> 
> 
> Well AFM it's been a couple weeks since I noticed my weight gain and I have lost nothing. So this morning I uped the ante and started doing P90X again. It actually felt good. Despi you have encouraged me to pick it up again.
> 
> As for O'ing :shrug: who knows.
> 
> Aw that's great am glad Milty ,I bought myself a pair of designer jeans in the next size down from wot i am now to encourage myself to keep going ,I haven't been that size since before I got pregnant with my dd nearly eight years ago so they are hung up on my wall and everytime I want to eat I go look at them :haha:u can do it huni ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Good for you Despie You will be rock in those jeans before you know it...:flower:


----------



## crystal443

Garnet, glad you found a place :thumbup:

Despie- you are doing amazing!!!

Milty- your cycle is really effed up this time, any ideas why?


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,had a Great sleep ,kids still fast asleep ,heading out again for the day ,didn't get to iron clothes yesterday and need to bath all the kids ,also make a packed lunch .good luck for everyone testing today ,b and indigo hope u are both ok ,suki hope you are getting ready for that amazing holiday ,dylis are u still doing spin class and Zumba ?jax where are you ,:cry:Wots happening ,Milty hope today's o day ,morning crystal hope u are ok Viking loved your scan pics ,liz and bf lots of babydust for today ,garnet ,googly three birds jenn PB dippy and sus sum and nats hope u are all well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Despie hope you have a nice day:hugs:

Still doing the exercise classes doing 6 diff classes a week but still eating rubbish do weight is stable.. Have swapped to aqua- Zumba now as hides my lack of co-ordination:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Despie hope you have a nice day:hugs:
> 
> Still doing the exercise classes doing 6 diff classes a week but still eating rubbish do weight is stable.. Have swapped to aqua- Zumba now as hides my lack of co-ordination:blush:

Wow that's awesome ,well done for 6 classes :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Sunday, girls!:hugs:

Garnet, have you found anything to do in Little Rock?:shrug:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> Happy Sunday, girls!:hugs:
> 
> Garnet, have you found anything to do in Little Rock?:shrug:

It is a small town but they have shopping malls. No Costco (That will be the death for my husband.) I don't know what they do around here.:wacko: I move into house on Wednesday. I will have to figure out something or I'll go mad:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> Happy Sunday, girls!:hugs:
> 
> Garnet, have you found anything to do in Little Rock?:shrug:
> 
> It is a small town but they have shopping malls. No Costco (That will be the death for my husband.) I don't know what they do around here.:wacko: I move into house on Wednesday. I will have to figure out something or I'll go mad:wacko::wacko:Click to expand...

Hope you find something soon to do ,I hate being bored :nope::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Happy Sunday, girls!:hugs:
> 
> Garnet, have you found anything to do in Little Rock?:shrug:

B :happydance::flower:Missed you yesterday ,you feeling ok ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

crystal443 said:


> Garnet, glad you found a place :thumbup:
> 
> Despie- you are doing amazing!!!
> 
> Milty- your cycle is really effed up this time, any ideas why?

Yeah it is and I have not a clue why. In Jan. when I was stressed about my sister I didn't O until CD18 but everything else was normal as far as AF and CM. So this is a huge first but strangely I'm more worried about how to tell when AF will come more than about why I'm not O'ing:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, glad you found a place :thumbup:
> 
> Despie- you are doing amazing!!!
> 
> Milty- your cycle is really effed up this time, any ideas why?
> 
> Yeah it is and I have not a clue why. In Jan. when I was stressed about my sister I didn't O until CD18 but everything else was normal as far as AF and CM. So this is a huge first but strangely I'm more worried about how to tell when AF will come more than about why I'm not O'ing:shrug:Click to expand...

Was it def not cd15 Milty ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Happy Sunday everyone!

Despie sounds like another fun filled day for you!

Garnet I hope you find something fun to do...I lived 3 years in a town I hated so I can totally relate

Milty hope soon you find out what is happening


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Happy Sunday everyone!
> 
> Despie sounds like another fun filled day for you!
> 
> Garnet I hope you find something fun to do...I lived 3 years in a town I hated so I can totally relate
> 
> Milty hope soon you find out what is happening

Good morning so excited to see that movie you were in so I can see your back butt and backpack :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

HAHAHAHA if you can spot me you win a prize HAHAHAHA


----------



## Garnet

Happy Sunday to everyone too. I love my house except the isn't a fence for my son but it will have to do for 2 years. Hoping there are kids his age in our neighborhood. I'm gonna go on meetup to find group for moms. I need to settle my family then look for a job. We are going to family day picnic at my husband work today. Maybe I'll meet some new people then. I had to hide some of my Facebook messages from my MIL cause she keeps calling and bugging my husband about all the details. I mean you can only talk about things for a few minutes but she'll drag it out for hour then go on long tangents about people we don't even know..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Happy Sunday to everyone too. I love my house except the isn't a fence for my son but it will have to do for 2 years. Hoping there are kids his age in our neighborhood. I'm gonna go on meetup to find group for moms. I need to settle my family then look for a job. We are going to family day picnic at my husband work today. Maybe I'll meet some new people then. I had to hide some of my Facebook messages from my MIL cause she keeps calling and bugging my husband about all the details. I mean you can only talk about things for a few minutes but she'll drag it out for hour then go on long tangents about people we don't even know..

A mothers and toddlers group sounds like a great idea to meet other moms and kids ,plus wen the kids start school you should meet loads more people ,am sure it's hard for you g ,leaving your loved ones behind and starting again ,but I bet you find lots of new friends in no time :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am feeling so tired today ,it's weird as I feel tired then go on my walk then feel good and full of energy :wacko::hugs:cd11 today still low in my cbfm ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> crystal443 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, glad you found a place :thumbup:
> 
> Despie- you are doing amazing!!!
> 
> Milty- your cycle is really effed up this time, any ideas why?
> 
> Yeah it is and I have not a clue why. In Jan. when I was stressed about my sister I didn't O until CD18 but everything else was normal as far as AF and CM. So this is a huge first but strangely I'm more worried about how to tell when AF will come more than about why I'm not O'ing:shrug:Click to expand...
> 
> Was it def not cd15 Milty ? :hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Well I'm not sure to be honest. I do know I had EWCM in normal amounts on CD17 & CD 18. Also I'm having o pains now but not any of my normal post O progesterone induced symptoms. So I feel like I haven't but honestly everything is so weird I don't know.

I'm just worried now cause I don't know how this works. Will I eventually O and have a normal LP? Or will my body just stop trying and AF will come with no notice? 

Ok I admit that's my real fear getting an AF surprise with no notice:haha:


----------



## crystal443

Milty- I think you have to O to get an AF :shrug: but I might be wrong though!! Getting a surprise AF is not a fun thought :wacko:


----------



## Milty

well thats a relief...:wacko:


----------



## Viking15

I hate to chime in without complete information but I believe you can have an anovulatory cycle. I've seen charts for them in the Take Charge of Your Fertility book that I got from the library way back. So just my two cents.


----------



## dippycat

Hi everyone. Finally got a couple of minutes to actually type a response. 
Despie - sounds like you have had a busy time recently. Saw the posters for Brave and wow your dd is the spitting image! Definitely get her dressed up to see it - you may get in free :)
Yay to the house move Garnet. Sure you will find people to hang out with quickly. 
Minty - that is a strange cycle you are having. You can still have AF without oving, but hopefully it's just a late one. Know what you mean about surprise afs though. Yuck :(
BF - how's things going with your house stuff? 
Crystal - sorry for AF

AFM. It has been ridiculously busy here. End of term and everything that brings. Dd won a prize for Arabic which made me very proud. Dd has now gone back to UK until end of the month to spend time with her dad and grandparents. But instead of having time to ourselves, dh's 19 year old cousin and her friend have come to stay with us for 3 weeks. We are also moving house in the next week or so. Moving somewhere slightly smaller but still in the same area. 
In the middle of all that I had a really strange cycle where temps didn't seem to get high enough post o and it ended up being a 23 day cycle which is 6 days less than previously. Not happy. Back on clomid this month and see what happens. Losing hope fast :(

Have a fabulous week everyone :)


----------



## crystal443

Milty- go with what Viking said, I was only guessing :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

Good morning...where is everyone????


----------



## dachsundmom

Good morning girls!

Milty, you can have AF without an OV first...it's more of like a breakthrough bleed, which women on birth control pills get.:wacko: 

It's Monday again...:growlmad:


----------



## LLbean

B does that mean your dad comes to office today?


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> B does that mean your dad comes to office today?

He's been here and gone. Surprisngly, he did not have anything offensive to say this morning, but I guess he'll be coming back later in the week bc our accountant is coming in...that should make for hella fun.:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Had mum round for most of yesterday to watch the F1 and the tennis :cry: so wasn't on much.

Not much to report. I think what temps I have are too low to be pg so I don't really have any hope this cycle. Also have been grumpy as hell so think the :witch: is likely on her way...


----------



## LLbean

kick him in the shins for me will ya?


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz....deal.:thumbup::hugs:

M...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ok darn I was really hoping Crystal was right


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello everyone!

despie, why are you lonely? what's up?

I started my shots on Saturday! finally! so now I have to go back on Thursday for a check up. I so want this to happen!!! 
how are you doing today? I am sure you are enjoying having DH with you this week. Lucky you!!


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

she is perfect for the movie now! :happydance:
does she like the outfit?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Hello everyone!
> 
> despie, why are you lonely? what's up?
> 
> I started my shots on Saturday! finally! so now I have to go back on Thursday for a check up. I so want this to happen!!!
> how are you doing today? I am sure you are enjoying having DH with you this week. Lucky you!!

My eldest dd has gone to stay with her friend nd I really miss her but she was having a fab time and stated longer than expected ,she's just came home today ,yippee you started your shots :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:,got a high on my cbfm today cd12 methinks it's gonna be an early o for me too :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> she is perfect for the movie now! :happydance:
> does she like the outfit?

Loves it and I had to buy the shoes too ,all in all it was 45 pounds ,my oh went crazy :wacko:But I think it's worth every penny on her :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, she looks fab and P can suck it.:haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

yey for the peak on your monitor, that's good! and DH will be around too :thumbup:
glad DD had a good time, what does she like to do during the summer break?


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, she looks fab and P can suck it.:haha::hugs:

Yip ,he wasn't Happy at all ESP wen my eldest told him to grow up as he was having a strop :haha:great to see you Brooke ,m sorry you feel like crap ,morning liz Milty and wanna :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T she looks great :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Wana B, yay for the shots :haha::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> yey for the peak on your monitor, that's good! and DH will be around too :thumbup:
> glad DD had a good time, what does she like to do during the summer break?

It was a high I got wanna ,usually a few highs then a few peaks but I haven't used it in a while ,so who knows wot it will be this month ,my dd likes to go skateboarding ,the movies shopping ,the park and generally be out and about :thumbup:She hates sitting in ,just like her mom :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Wanna ,are the shots painful ,where do u have to inject ?how long for ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Ok, I gotta name for Arkansas. Arkbackasskanas. You have go down and apply for water, garbage, and sewer in person and give them a $75.00 dollar deposit. I've been on the phone all morning trying to utilities hooked up. Apparently someone else is moving into the place on the 17th according to the gas company.


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/66425805.jpg

She fits the part:winkwink:


----------



## dachsundmom

G, you can't do all of this online? I can even do that here and I live the podunk. LOL


----------



## LLbean

Despie she is PERFECT!!!! Make sure she gets her bow and arrow too!

Wanna B you will do magnificently! It's not as hard as people make it seem. Promise!

Garnet...wtf? seriously they must be in the past century!


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Despie she is PERFECT!!!! Make sure she gets her bow and arrow too!
> 
> Wanna B you will do magnificently! It's not as hard as people make it seem. Promise!
> 
> Garnet...wtf? seriously they must be in the past century!

I will :haha:She wanted it too plus the doll ,maybe on our next visit :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Ok, I gotta name for Arkansas. Arkbackasskanas. You have go down and apply for water, garbage, and sewer in person and give them a $75.00 dollar deposit. I've been on the phone all morning trying to utilities hooked up. Apparently someone else is moving into the place on the 17th according to the gas company.

Omg :growlmad:That really sucks :nope:


----------



## Milty

Ok. Live in the middle of nowhere too...takes me a half hour to get to a Walmart and I can do it online


----------



## Viking15

Despie, she looks adorable. Perfect!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, she looks adorable. Perfect!

Thank you :kiss:


----------



## Milty

Despi ok ask LL about this but I think you should get her an agent. They have little girls here doing subway commercials dressed up and they doubt look half as cute or realistic as your DD


----------



## LLbean

oh absolutely, well at least here in the states they would LOVE that look, she would be in commercials all the time (if she has the personality that goes along with it too which she seems to) But at least for Print work definitely!


----------



## Desperado167

U know wot girls I have been thinking if it :thumbup:Thanks ladies :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:thumbup::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

Done she's now part of extras thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

AWESOME! Get her with an agent too if you can. You have some great shots of her. She can do some print stuff easy!


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> G, you can't do all of this online? I can even do that here and I live the podunk. LOL

No they don't have the capabilities:dohh: Boy some pissed off people coming out of the office. I would go online as quick as possible..


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Ok. Live in the middle of nowhere too...takes me a:thumbup::thumbup: half hour to get to a Walmart and I can do it online

We have tons of Walmart here though.:thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> Ok, I gotta name for Arkansas. Arkbackasskanas. You have go down and apply for water, garbage, and sewer in person and give them a $75.00 dollar deposit. I've been on the phone all morning trying to utilities hooked up. Apparently someone else is moving into the place on the 17th according to the gas company.

:nope::nope:


----------



## wana b a mom

Desperado167 said:


> Wanna ,are the shots painful ,where do u have to inject ?how long for ?:hugs::hugs:

On Saturday I was ready and prepared but when I saw the needle (which is very small) and held the pen in my hand to poke myself, I couldn't do it :wacko: The idea of poking myself wasn't bearable, so DH did the honor. He wanted to do it anyways, so he felt very special doing it :haha: Last night I knew I had to do it myself, because when I have to start with my morning shots DH will be at work, so I have to do it myself. So last night I was brave, and went for it. Actually it wasn't bad at all. I honestly didn't feel anything, I was so surprised it was that easy :winkwink:
I am doing the evening shots for now, on Thursday they'll see me and they'll tell me how everything looks. Then they will either increase the dosage, decrease the dosage or let me begin my morning shots. I don't know for how long I'll have to do both, morning and evening shots, but I am guessing no more than 4 days? I guess it depends really on how I react to the medication :shrug:. The final "trigger shot" comes soon after, and with that egg retrieval and transfer. 16 days later I have to go in for bloods to see if we are pregnant or not.
:flower:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks LL :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck WBM. YOU'll do great..


----------



## LLbean

Sounds like your protocol is different than mine was but see? Told you it was not bad at all!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Wanna ,are the shots painful ,where do u have to inject ?how long for ?:hugs::hugs:
> 
> On Saturday I was ready and prepared but when I saw the needle (which is very small) and held the pen in my hand to poke myself, I couldn't do it :wacko: The idea of poking myself wasn't bearable, so DH did the honor. He wanted to do it anyways, so he felt very special doing it :haha: Last night I knew I had to do it myself, because when I have to start with my morning shots DH will be at work, so I have to do it myself. So last night I was brave, and went for it. Actually it wasn't bad at all. I honestly didn't feel anything, I was so surprised it was that easy :winkwink:
> I am doing the evening shots for now, on Thursday they'll see me and they'll tell me how everything looks. Then they will either increase the dosage, decrease the dosage or let me begin my morning shots. I don't know for how long I'll have to do both, morning and evening shots, but I am guessing no more than 4 days? I guess it depends really on how I react to the medication :shrug:. The final "trigger shot" comes soon after, and with that egg retrieval and transfer. 16 days later I have to go in for bloods to see if we are pregnant or not.
> :flower:Click to expand...

U are doing great,my oh would never be able to do it for me ,he's a big baby ,:haha:getting really excited that your times finally here :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

garnet, despie, thank you ladies :hugs:

LL, yes, I think you were on a different protocol. I'm on the Antagonist protocol, which is supposed to be shorter and not as many meds. I don't have any Lupron for example... I don't know why i'm on it :shrug: I just hope it works!![-o&lt;


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> garnet, despie, thank you ladies :hugs:
> 
> LL, yes, I think you were on a different protocol. I'm on the Antagonist protocol, which is supposed to be shorter and not as many meds. I don't have any Lupron for example... I don't know why i'm on it :shrug: I just hope it works!![-o&lt;

Me too sweetheart ,we are all praying for some healthy sticky beans on the threads ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good nite ladies ,love and hugs ,talk tomorrow :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies,feeling really unwell this morning and my temps through the roof ,taking paracetamol and cold showers to bring down my temp ,been up since six and hubby has been up with me sponging my forehead ,heading back to bed think its a flu like thing as my kegs were sore yesterday and I am shaky and dizzy :shrug:Suki thinking of you today as you head away on your trip ,everyone else big loves :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dippycat said:


> Hi everyone. Finally got a couple of minutes to actually type a response.
> Despie - sounds like you have had a busy time recently. Saw the posters for Brave and wow your dd is the spitting image! Definitely get her dressed up to see it - you may get in free :)
> Yay to the house move Garnet. Sure you will find people to hang out with quickly.
> Minty - that is a strange cycle you are having. You can still have AF without oving, but hopefully it's just a late one. Know what you mean about surprise afs though. Yuck :(
> BF - how's things going with your house stuff?
> Crystal - sorry for AF.
> 
> AFM. It has been ridiculously busy here. End of term and everything that brings. Dd won a prize for Arabic which made me very proud. Dd has now gone back to UK until end of the month to spend time with her dad and grandparents. But instead of having time to ourselves, dh's 19 year old cousin and her friend have come to stay with us for 3 weeks. We are also moving house in the next week or so. Moving somewhere slightly smaller but still in the same area.
> In the middle of all that I had a really strange cycle where temps didn't seem to get high enough post o and it ended up being a 23 day cycle which is 6 days less than previously. Not happy. Back on clomid this month and see what happens. Losing hope fast :(
> 
> Have a fabulous week everyone :)

Dippy ,great to hear from you ,Good luck on the clomid and well done for your .dd ,smart cookie ,hope it was just a wackie one off cycle like a few of us have had ,big hugs and keep going ,Xxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Despi: feel better soon Hun


----------



## Garnet

Hope you feel better Despie  . Hi everyone else My daughter is not doing well in the hotel she gets up at 5:00 am and is not happy. My son who is sharing her room sleeps right through it. Just like a man huh


----------



## Butterfly67

T, hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Garnet, hope your daughter feels better when you get into the new house :hugs:

Milty, wana, suki, dippy, B, LL (and everyone else!) :hi:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Well I'm off to Spain in about 30 mins and i just waited to drop in and say hi and to say I'm hoping there is some good news when i get back :thumbup:. My period finished yesterday :happydance:. i'm feeling ready for some fun, sun, beer, music and :sex: without kids :haha:. I'm too early in my cycle to be fertile so haven't packed condoms- will have my colposcopy and ? treatment when I get back. I'm feeling great not temping and obsessing about babies I'm hoping it lasts- but we all know the madness that is the 2ww :haha:

Despie- sorry to hear you're feeling rough hope you feel better soon lovely lady :hugs::hugs:

Wanna- how exciting it's all happening, FX you get a BFP :hugs:

Garnet- how come men came sleep anywhere? Hope you're okay :hugs:

Dippy- good luck with the clomid I hope it does the trick for you, it's hard to keep the faith :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Milty, indigo, viking, dylis, BF, LL, Jax, sus and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs:

Here's hoping I don't get sick on the ferry and the 9 hour drive through France is as okay as we hope :thumbup:

Take care

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

WB...I really hope this is it for you!:hugs:

G, that is just no fun for you at all. Granted, I am up at that hour, usually, but I like to consider that my alone time, lol. :nope::hugs:

T...damned flu!:cry::hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you poor thing. You seem to get sick often. I do too. I think I'm exposed to so many germs at work. I guess your kiddos probably get exposed to a lot and bring them home to you too. I hate the flu. It's miserable as an adult. I have been getting the flu shot since my last flu experience a few years back now. It was so bad :nope: I hope you get the rest you need to get better fast. 
Garnet, I'm sorry your dd isn't doing so well. Moving is stressful. :hugs: 
Suki, have a wonderful vacation!!!!


----------



## LLbean

Hello lovely ladies

Despie sounds bad. Hope you get better real soon :hugs:

Garnet...I feel for your DD

Suki have a blast in España!

HUGS ALL AROUND!


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you poor thing. You seem to get sick often. I do too. I think I'm exposed to so many germs at work. I guess your kiddos probably get exposed to a lot and bring them home to you too. I hate the flu. It's miserable as an adult. I have been getting the flu shot since my last flu experience a few years back now. It was so bad :nope: I hope you get the rest you need to get better fast.
> Garnet, I'm sorry your dd isn't doing so well. Moving is stressful. :hugs:
> Suki, have a wonderful vacation!!!!

Think it's with all the kids :( suki sorry I missed you :nope:G your poor kid ,I am awful in hotels too hi to bf Brooke llbean and Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf your chart is looking good ,you tested yet ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Weigh in tomorrow then have a kids birthday party to go too ,hope this headache goes away ,been drinking loads of fluids and taking paracetamol ,last time I checked my temp was 36.57 ,hope it stays down ,it's very worrying ESP since I mind other people's kids and don't want to be passing anything on ,so wots the news ,did I miss anything !?:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Nope not much exciting! Went to the house and cleaned the bathrooms and fridge which had mold in it. I also cleaned the dishwasher it was filthy. My son likes the house but requested that we get a house with stairs like our last house. I'm tired so got a coffee from Burger king. Hopefully stink bug will sleep tonight.


----------



## Butterfly67

stink bug :haha::haha:



Desperado167 said:


> Bf your chart is looking good ,you tested yet ?:hugs::hugs:

I got a couple of ICs off Amazon and did one yesterday - BFN - think I have some kind of infection down below :blush: although I thought it might clear up with the ABs I was taking for my tooth. Green CM today (sorry TMI!), hopefully that was it exiting the building :haha:

Will use another tomorrow but don't have much hope. Todays temp was a cheat - I woke up about 5.30am and it was 36.35 then went to the loo and went back to sleep until 6.45am when it was 36.56 so I put that in as it looked better :haha:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T your chart is phucked :dohh::haha: You need to get it in your siggie :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

M, your ABs will make thrush/yeast infection worse and probably caused it in the first place.:wacko:


----------



## Butterfly67

dachsundmom said:


> M, your ABs will make thrush/yeast infection worse and probably caused it in the first place.:wacko:

You gotta be kidding me :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

Nope...sadly ABs are famous for that shit and any doctor worth his degree would tell women to take probiotics along with the drugs. :nope::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

OK thanks B well I took the last one yesterday but next time maybe I will get some of those probiotic yoghurt drinks :thumbup: :hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, hope you're feelin better hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:
Can't believe all the different things you do!
When do you think you will ov??

xxxx

:dust:


----------



## crystal443

Despie- Hope you feel better soon :hugs::hugs:

Garnet- uuuggghhh some kids just want their own beds :thumbup: hope she slept better!!

BF- hope your infection clears soon...antibiotics are not fun when they leave another infection behind!!

Suki- enjoy your holiday!!!!!

Hi Brooke, Viking, Liz, and everyone I know I'm missing :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Heading to the hospital this morning ,temp 38.26 this morning ,feel shivery cold then warm ,really sore head and was up all night :cry:Hope they give me something for it :hugs::nope::nope:Ff has gave me my crosshairs :( and I am too Ill to give a crap ,talk later xxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Sorry but I had to lol at the crosshairs :dohh: but that is a bloody high temp so I hope they sort you out hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh Despie, I am sad to see that you are so ill. I hope they can help you at the hospital. That does seem like an awfully high temp and should be tossed. I hope you are ok. I'm still sick a week on myself. It's getting very old. I spent almost the entire day in bed yesterday. I think it helped, but I've still got the congestion... Ugh. I slept so much yesterday that I'm up very early today. I need to try to go back to sleep. Many :hugs: feel better fast!


----------



## dachsundmom

T and V...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Please both feel better soon!


----------



## Garnet

Oh my goodness hope everyone recovers soon. Viking, Despite and BF extra germ fighters to you all. Will have internet tomorrow so hopefully everything will be good.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Sorry but I had to lol at the crosshairs :dohh: but that is a bloody high temp so I hope they sort you out hon :hugs::hugs::hugs:

I know messed up or wot :wacko:I think I will take the last three days away :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

feel better soon despie!! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies sorry for not answering all your posts but still in a lot of pain ,have severe sinusitis behind my eyes ,got a really strong antibiotic and painkillers ,finding it hard to focus ,thanks for well wishes ,love you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

T, THIS IS AN ORDER - take it easy, let other people look after you, don't do anything and get better soon :grr: or else :plane: :trouble:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wow sounds awful please do get well soon


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> T, THIS IS AN ORDER - take it easy, let other people look after you, don't do anything and get better soon :grr: or else :plane: :trouble:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:haha::kiss:Ok mama :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Wow sounds awful please do get well soon

Thanks sweetheart :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh Despie, I am sad to see that you are so ill. I hope they can help you at the hospital. That does seem like an awfully high temp and should be tossed. I hope you are ok. I'm still sick a week on myself. It's getting very old. I spent almost the entire day in bed yesterday. I think it helped, but I've still got the congestion... Ugh. I slept so much yesterday that I'm up very early today. I need to try to go back to sleep. Many :hugs: feel better fast!

Really sorry you are still so Ill ,it really sucks wen u can't really take anything either :nope:Feel better soon :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hiya, hope you're feelin better hun :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> Can't believe all the different things you do!
> When do you think you will ov??
> 
> xxxx
> 
> :dust:

I like to keep busy :haha:Usually don't o till cd19 but I do think it will be a bit earlier as have had three highs on my cbfm already :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

take it easy despie! let DH take care of things, good thing he's around! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> take it easy despie! let DH take care of things, good thing he's around! :hugs:[/) ,am thinking of starting to take the dhea too ,any thoughts ladies ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

you are *AMAZING!!!!* good for you!!!! do you have before and after pictures?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> you are *AMAZING!!!!* good for you!!!! do you have before and after pictures?

I will get some up for you soon but be warned they will be pretty scary :haha:Hiws the meds going today ?you feeling like a pin cushion yet ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the weight loss :happydance::happydance:

I was thinking of doing DHEA too but worried about the hairiness :haha::haha: Does sound like it might be worth a go though :thumbup:


----------



## wana b a mom

I am not feeling anything yet, so I don't know if meds are even working :haha:hehehe... I just feel excited and trying to keep a positive attitude :thumbup:. I have to go back tomorrow morning for blood work.


----------



## wana b a mom

what is dhea? :shrug:


----------



## crystal443

I def recomend DHEA Despie..FS said that's why I got pregnant these last two times so I def recommend it :) 49 pounds is amazing...you are FANTASTIC woman!!!:hugs::hugs:

BF- Only my arms got a bit hairier and no other side effects, no facial hair or anything like that :thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

heck I can handle Laser Hair removal if needed lol


----------



## Milty

I started it last Nov. and really noticed a change. I had a LP of 12 in about 6 years of charting off and on but in the first month it jumped up to 13. Then I had my crazy months where I didn't take it but through the 21st of Dec and not again until Feb. but my LP is up to 14 days now. and besides this month and my two stressed out months I feel like it has made a difference.

Also no extra hair for me.


----------



## Desperado167

Good news today to wake up to ,the number of ladies giving birth over the age of forty has tripled in the last year ,last year over thirty thousand ladies over forty give birth in the u.k :thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Good news today to wake up to ,the number of ladies giving birth over the age of forty has tripled in the last year ,last year over thirty thousand ladies over forty give birth in the u.k :thumbup:

Tripled in the lasted year?! OMG :shock::shock:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done on the weight loss :happydance::happydance:
> 
> I was thinking of doing DHEA too but worried about the hairiness :haha::haha: Does sound like it might be worth a go though :thumbup:

Let's be hairy together :thumbup::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Good news today to wake up to ,the number of ladies giving birth over the age of forty has tripled in the last year ,last year over thirty thousand ladies over forty give birth in the u.k :thumbup:
> 
> Tripled in the lasted year?! OMG :shock::shock:Click to expand...

Yip brilliant news isn't it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> I am not feeling anything yet, so I don't know if meds are even working :haha:hehehe... I just feel excited and trying to keep a positive attitude :thumbup:. I have to go back tomorrow morning for blood work.

Great I will be excited for you too then :happydance::happydance:Good luck for blood work today :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> I def recomend DHEA Despie..FS said that's why I got pregnant these last two times so I def recommend it :) 49 pounds is amazing...you are FANTASTIC woman!!!:hugs::hugs:
> 
> BF- Only my arms got a bit hairier and no other side effects, no facial hair or anything like that :thumbup:

Ok crystal where is the best place to get this dhea?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I started it last Nov. and really noticed a change. I had a LP of 12 in about 6 years of charting off and on but in the first month it jumped up to 13. Then I had my crazy months where I didn't take it but through the 21st of Dec and not again until Feb. but my LP is up to 14 days now. and besides this month and my two stressed out months I feel like it has made a difference.
> 
> Also no extra hair for me.

Thanks for the info Milty ,let's hope it works for all of us :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,feel so much better today:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw, would love to have seen your DDs face when she got the baby guinea pig :awww: :happydance::happydance: Bet you have a great day but hope you feel OK.

You can get DHEA on Amazon here https://amzn.to/N1LbZH :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

:wave:

glad your feeling a bit better and I don't envy you with 6 teenagers for the day.


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,feel so much better today ,still feeling a bit sick and light headed but have to suck it up :haha:As its Happy 14th Birthday to my beautiful daughter Lucy , bought her a baby guinea pig after a massive argument with p ,been hiding her under my bed ,she's only six weeks old :cloud9:,and my daughter cried wen she opened the box ,it was worth the fight with p wen I saw her beautiful happy face :thumbup:,heading to the bands soon then taking six teenage girls to see the Katie perry movie and then pizza hut ,love my kids but my poor head :wacko::haha::hugs::hugs:

Morning :hugs:
Glad your feelin better & hope your lightheadedness goes away as sounds like ye have a busy day, hope it all goes well :hugs:

Im scared of dhea and OH doesnt want me to take it, but if the icsi cycle doesnt wrk i'll prob give it a go...

xxxx


----------



## Viking15

Despie, you are supposed to be taking it easy. :trouble: I know it is your DD's birthday, but please slow down. You need to get better. :hugs: I don't like to see you so ill. 
I don't know anything about the DHEA, but if Crystal's doc says it's wonderful I wouldnt hesitate to give it a go. Good luck ladies!!!


----------



## Viking15

Oh and Despie, congrats on the three pound loss. You are doing a fabulous job. Those earrings will be yours!


----------



## dachsundmom

Happy Birthday Lucy!:kiss:

T, NS and I went back and forth on the DHEA and both chose COCK instead; the hair factor scared us, lol. But, I have heard a lot of good things about it and would try it.

No more than 75mg of the stuff...anything higher than that and you'd do nothing but damage to yourself. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, you are supposed to be taking it easy. :trouble: I know it is your DD's birthday, but please slow down. You need to get better. :hugs: I don't like to see you so ill.
> I don't know anything about the DHEA, but if Crystal's doc says it's wonderful I wouldnt hesitate to give it a go. Good luck ladies!!!

Sorry mama ,I did just sit at the movies and pizza hut and the bands ,:thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

You should have slept through the movie


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> You should have slept through the movie

:haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

awwwww so cute!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Birthday Lucy :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

who is hiding in the back seat?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> who is hiding in the back seat?

:haha::haha:Omg that really scared me lol , :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: :haha: :haha: WanaB you have good eyes!!!


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha:


----------



## Desperado167

,:haha:Scary stuff :wacko::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hello everyone,
We have internet again. Just upacking


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Hello everyone,
> We have internet again. Just upacking

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Ohh I know this is strange but I love unpacking


----------



## LLbean

Garnet you get Internet and we lost it last night due to a storm lol


----------



## LLbean

Happy birthday to your daughter Despie and cute guinea pig!!!


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:

:hug:


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Ohh I know this is strange but I love unpacking

You are welcome to come help me:wacko::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> Garnet you get Internet and we lost it last night due to a storm lol

At least you have a phone even though it is not as good.:flower:


----------



## dachsundmom

G, glad to hear you have rejoined the tech world!:thumbup::hugs:

Indigo, love the ticker...elephants, well Asian elephants, are my thing. :hugs:

Everyone else...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yes thank goodness for smart phones lol


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> :wave:
> 
> :hug:

:cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Morning Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Morning crystal :cloud9::cloud9::kiss::kiss::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Ohh I know this is strange but I love unpacking

Really strange :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,had a trip away today to the seaside ,it was a beautiful day then called in for dinner on the way home ,how's everyone doing ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Ooh sounds good T, are you feeling better? - have been loading my car for the art fair tomorrow, going to have a lazy evening :wine: :pizza::coolio:


----------



## LLbean

Hi all sorry I don't say much but hate coming in here via cell, every time I hit on LAST PAGE it thinks I hit unsubscribe!!!! Hate it


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Ooh sounds good T, are you feeling better? - have been loading my car for the art fair tomorrow, going to have a lazy evening :wine: :pizza::coolio:

Not completely better but getting there thanks bf :kiss:My goodness is it n hour since the last art fair ?:wacko:Wine and pizza sound fab ,has af arrived!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Hi all sorry I don't say much but hate coming in here via cell, every time I hit on LAST PAGE it thinks I hit unsubscribe!!!! Hate it

Omg :growlmad:How frustrating :nope:Any news from your tests sweetheart !?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

I am in or all the fluids I am drinking :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Cool, best you get busy then :sex: :haha::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Just back from my walk and totally wrecked :nope:But glad I did it :thumbup:Had the most amazing egg white cervical mucus before I went out ,would you believe I have never ever had cm like that before ,it was weird as I went to the loo then sneezed and it was there :wacko:Yuk but I have never seen it before so was fascinated ,wonder if it's the antibiotic I am in or all the fluids I am drinking :shrug::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Well they say if you are on AB and BC to use protection cause of the the AB can make the BC less effective.:thumbup:


----------



## LLbean

No word on the scary AMH yet But so far I got*
LH 4.6
FSH 8.3
Estradiol 27.7
All normal


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> No word on the scary AMH yet But so far I got*
> LH 4.6
> FSH 8.3
> Estradiol 27.7
> All normal

That all sounds good ,hope the AMH follows more good news ,:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Cool, best you get busy then :sex: :haha::happydance:

:Hope I haven't missed it ,I am so glad to see you back again :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

:dust:
:dust:
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> :dust:
> :dust:
> :hugs::hugs:

Hi sweetheart ,hopefully am not too far behind you ,I see you have just got your dpo :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone :hugs::hugs:Happy Saturday ,enjoy your weekend wotever you are up to ,am in need of cleaning my house and just can't motivate myself to do it ,I desperately need to clear out clothes and cupboards but just never get round ,kids being here 24/7 is proving difficult :growlmad::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, it looks like you have already Oed to me. Just my 2 cents. Why aren't you resting???? Closets can wait for sure. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, it looks like you have already Oed to me. Just my 2 cents. Why aren't you resting???? Closets can wait for sure. :hugs:

You could possibly be right as my cheap opk is lighter today than yesterday ,sorry but I can't rest I feel so lazy and there's always so much to do but I am kinda resting now talking to you :thumbup:How are you feeling ?better I hope :hugs:Love you .......:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oops, sorry I abandoned you. I know you are perennially on the go, but your body is telling you to slow down. Listen to it! It's ok to relax and recover. No one will fault you. And if they do :plane: :grr: including DH!!!!!!!!!! (this is not an idle threat as I can actually make that happen) Closets can wait. I really wish I could have just sicked out for this trip because I feel like it prolonging my stupid cold. I am sicking out tomorrow though :yipee: they can suck it. I feel ok. I've been completely knackered the last two nights. I have fallen asleep around 9pm both nights of this layover. I just can't manage to keep my eyes open any longer. Of course, this in turn makes my eyes pop open at 3 am ready to go. Yesterday I managed another hour of sleep around 5, but not in the cards today. I've got to get up and face the day in about 25 minutes. Thankfully the trip has been good so far. I'm flying with nice people and even an old buddy that I flew with a LOT while I was dating DH. She witnessed all the crazy :haha: and she probably still thinks I am. She was especially excited to see the u/s pics and I hadn't seen her in a couple of years. That's how this profession is at least at these big US carriers. My base is so big that there are still people I've never met and probably never will. I've been here 14 years. 
Despie, please rest! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oops, sorry I abandoned you. I know you are perennially on the go, but your body is telling you to slow down. Listen to it! It's ok to relax and recover. No one will fault you. And if they do :plane: :grr: including DH!!!!!!!!!! (this is not an idle threat as I can actually make that happen) Closets can wait. I really wish I could have just sicked out for this trip because I feel like it prolonging my stupid cold. I am sicking out tomorrow though :yipee: they can suck it. I feel ok. I've been completely knackered the last two nights. I have fallen asleep around 9pm both nights of this layover. I just can't manage to keep my eyes open any longer. Of course, this in turn makes my eyes pop open at 3 am ready to go. Yesterday I managed another hour of sleep around 5, but not in the cards today. I've got to get up and face the day in about 25 minutes. Thankfully the trip has been good so far. I'm flying with nice people and even an old buddy that I flew with a LOT while I was dating DH. She witnessed all the crazy :haha: and she probably still thinks I am. She was especially excited to see the u/s pics and I hadn't seen her in a couple of years. That's how this profession is at least at these big US carriers. My base is so big that there are still people I've never met and probably never will. I've been here 14 years.
> Despie, please rest! :hugs:

Viking I really hate to admit it but u are right ,I lay down and fell fast asleep for two hours and now I feel I need to go back to bed again ,I feel sick light headed and tired as ever ,my body won't let me push it around anymore :growlmad:Am glad u met old friends and got some rest ,not many days left now ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, listen to your body and just rest. You will recover much faster :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, listen to your body and just rest. You will recover much faster :hugs:

I will and thanks ,how many more days at work do u have ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, can you get the kids to do a little straightening up for you? It's not going to help anyone if you end up getting sicker or prolonging what you already have...:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

My last day is August 5, I believe. I have reserve days tomorrow and I will be calling in sick for those. Then I have a trip to Buenos Aires and one to Santiago thru the rest of July. August schedules aren't out yet, but I plan on flying one more trip the first week of August.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> My last day is August 5, I believe. I have reserve days tomorrow and I will be calling in sick for those. Then I have a trip to Buenos Aires and one to Santiago thru the rest of July. August schedules aren't out yet, but I plan on flying one more trip the first week of August.

Brilliant am looking forward to spending more time with you and for your knitting projects to begin :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I have started a sleep sac. It is going slowly because it is done with very small needles, but I think it will be very nice when I finish it. I am going to need some help with it as I've never made a garment before just flat things except my sister's gloves for last Christmas. I bought the materials at the nice local yarn shop and they will help you if you do that. So onward and upward. I will have to get busy knitting though! For now I'm laying in bed recovering from my trip. I got pretty close to losing my voice so a valid excuse to call in sick for those nasty reserve days. I hate to use up my sick days but I just couldn't help getting that cold and I couldn't face doing the reserve days. I should have plenty of time to recover before my next trip. 
How are you feeling today Despie? I hope you go to bed early and have a restful night of sleep :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, how are you doing hun?:flower: feeling any better?

viking, I hope your back pain goes away soon, I am sure it is uncomfortable :nope: feel better soon!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I have started a sleep sac. It is going slowly because it is done with very small needles, but I think it will be very nice when I finish it. I am going to need some help with it as I've never made a garment before just flat things except my sister's gloves for last Christmas. I bought the materials at the nice local yarn shop and they will help you if you do that. So onward and upward. I will have to get busy knitting though! For now I'm laying in bed recovering from my trip. I got pretty close to losing my voice so a valid excuse to call in sick for those nasty reserve days. I hate to use up my sick days but I just couldn't help getting that cold and I couldn't face doing the reserve days. I should have plenty of time to recover before my next trip.
> How are you feeling today Despie? I hope you go to bed early and have a restful night of sleep :hugs:

Don't feel bad ,feel glad u are getting some rest ,thevsleepmsac sounds amazing ,can't wait to see it ,I got eight hours sleep last night :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> despie, how are you doing hun?:flower: feeling any better?
> 
> viking, I hope your back pain goes away soon, I am sure it is uncomfortable :nope: feel better soon!:hugs:

Def feeling better ,hiw did the bloods go for you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone ,had a great sleep and feel much better ,I think I took the antibiotic yesterday without food and that's why I felt so Ill so today will make sure I have some cereal or eggs to eat before i take it ,how's everyone ?brooke llbean Viking indigo sus Milty dylis googly wanna crystal suki jax bf three birds 44 dippy nats rashaa and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Morning glad to hear your feeling better:hugs: hows the baby guinea pig have they made friends yet.


----------



## Milty

:hi: Good morning everyone


Despi I'm glad your feeling better


----------



## Garnet

Morning everyone. Guess what we are doing today??? Unpacking! Hee hee. Man hubby has been a horndog lately. Two nights in a row?? If i didn't give in the gigaloo would of come out...A fawn came to our back yard and just hung out for a while then Mama deer gave a sound and it went to her in the forest. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday..


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Morning everyone. Guess what we are doing today??? Unpacking! Hee hee. Man hubby has been a horndog lately. Two nights in a row?? If i didn't give in the gigaloo would of come out...A fawn came to our back yard and just hung out for a while then Mama deer gave a sound and it went to her in the forest. Hope everyone has a nice Sunday..

Horndog :haha::haha::thumbup:Aw lovely with the wee fawn :cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Glad you are feeling better Despie!

:hi: everyone


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning d xx


----------



## Desperado167

Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Interesting. I guess your temps while you were sick kinda threw me off. Good for the smiley! I am glad you are feeling a bit better. Don't over do it! Take it easy or you'll be sick longer like me. I am headed back to bed because I'm feeling crappy again. :hugs: 

Garnet, how sweet that you had a little fawn in your yard! I would love that. Although I hear deer can reek havoc on your landscaping, they are just so darn sweet looking. :thumbup: for 2 nights in a row! Wish mine wanted some every once in a while at least. :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Interesting. I guess your temps while you were sick kinda threw me off. Good for the smiley! I am glad you are feeling a bit better. Don't over do it! Take it easy or you'll be sick longer like me. I am headed back to bed because I'm feeling crappy again. :hugs:
> 
> Garnet, how sweet that you had a little fawn in your yard! I would love that. Although I hear deer can reek havoc on your landscaping, they are just so darn sweet looking. :thumbup: for 2 nights in a row! Wish mine wanted some every once in a while at least. :dohh:Click to expand...

Def not overdoing it the antibiotic has knocked me for six ,just awoke from another nap and my dh has made curry for everyone :thumbup:The really bad thing Is my diet has gone to pot ,I have been so hungry for three days now :nope:Take it easy Viking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I just woke up from a nice nap. I was feeling super crummy but I feel a bit better now. Don't worry too much about your diet while this sick. But do remember to get back on the wagon once you feel up to it. Remember those earrings. You are SO CLOSE!!!!!!! :happydance: :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Yippee I hope if you are up to it with you being sick:wacko: Good luck :winkwink:


----------



## threebirds

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yippee I hope if you are up to it with you being sick:wacko: Good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...

Good luck Desp :dust:

Incidently, that's around the time of day I generally get a smily face, v rarely is it with fmu.

Hope you're looking after yourself & don't have such a manic week this week xx
:hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Happy Monday Despie...hope you have a great week :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Aw thanks ladies ,got another smiley face and my peak on my monitor so yea it's def all kicking off ,h but I also have the kids at home all day too so might have to wait till tonight and usually by then I am :sleep:So how's everyone keeping ?crystal three birds llbean garnet wanna Milty dylis b bf jax suki indigo googly Viking and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Finally at two forty today I got my smiley face :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Yippee I hope if you are up to it with you being sick:wacko: Good luck :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> Good luck Desp :dust:
> 
> Incidently, that's around the time of day I generally get a smily face, v rarely is it with fmu.
> 
> Hope you're looking after yourself & don't have such a manic week this week xx
> :hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Thank you sweetheart ,I actually don't have much arranged for this week except babysitting i think I forget I am not 21 anymore :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad you are getting a bit better T but still take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi: hi everyone :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

crystal443 said:


> Happy Monday Despie...hope you have a great week :hugs::hugs:

Good morning ,is it Monday again :dohh:The days all seem weird now as the kids are off .:wacko:How's things for you lovely ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad you are getting a bit better T but still take it easy :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> :hi: hi everyone :hugs:

Thanks bf ,:hugs::hugs:Any news with you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am so glad that you slept in! That is fab! :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, I am so glad that you slept in! That is fab! :hugs:

:haha::thumbup:Morning Viking ,how are you feeling today ?any better ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I am feeling a little better today Despie. I didn't sleep very well last night :nope: I just finished walking the dog. I'm going to eat some breakfast, shower and try to go back to sleep for awhile. Then I MUST get to the grocery store. I've been remiss and we are low on food supplies. As for the sleep, I think we need a new mattress. We shopped on Saturday night and looked at the Tempurpedic mattresses. My dh was sold on it, so I think we will be getting one :happydance: They are super expensive, but the lack of sleep is killing me... I hope it is all that it touts itself to be. I see good reviews and bad out there. Any body have any input?


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I am feeling a little better today Despie. I didn't sleep very well last night :nope: I just finished walking the dog. I'm going to eat some breakfast, shower and try to go back to sleep for awhile. Then I MUST get to the grocery store. I've been remiss and we are low on food supplies. As for the sleep, I think we need a new mattress. We shopped on Saturday night and looked at the Tempurpedic mattresses. My dh was sold on it, so I think we will be getting one :happydance: They are super expensive, but the lack of sleep is killing me... I hope it is all that it touts itself to be. I see good reviews and bad out there. Any body have any input?

,I really think being Ill and the antibiotic didn't help as i have been so hungry :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hi:

Still no Internet at home... Hopefully tomorrow afternoon

Despie get busy! Maybe make it a "quick errand" that you and hubby have to do and rent a motel room hehehe. Tell the kids you will be back shortly ;)


----------



## dachsundmom

Viking15 said:
 

> I am feeling a little better today Despie. I didn't sleep very well last night :nope: I just finished walking the dog. I'm going to eat some breakfast, shower and try to go back to sleep for awhile. Then I MUST get to the grocery store. I've been remiss and we are low on food supplies. As for the sleep, I think we need a new mattress. We shopped on Saturday night and looked at the Tempurpedic mattresses. My dh was sold on it, so I think we will be getting one :happydance: They are super expensive, but the lack of sleep is killing me... I hope it is all that it touts itself to be. I see good reviews and bad out there. Any body have any input?

I actually put mine into storage and went back to the top of the line Serta, with a memory foam topper, and I like it much better. I found the Tempur to be quite warm and I don't particularly like the sinking feeling. Also, DTD was interesting, to say the least, lol. I think it's just a matter if you like a firm surface or not, which I do...

I also am not sure if you are thinking about co-sleeping, but I wouldn't try it on any type of foam mattress. I just would worry that it gets too warm and is too squishy.

We had also done a demo on the Sleep Number bed, the one where you try it for 30 days and can return if you don't like it...I regret not buying that one over the Tempur.


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh, I jumped on the Snoogle pillow bandwagon too...hate it as well.:haha: For a taller person, it's probably great...for me, I am just too damned short to climb over it everytime I need to get in and out of bed. 

S uses it now as bed for her cat.:thumbup:


----------



## dachsundmom

Oh and Happy Monday girls!:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Oh, I jumped on the Snoogle pillow bandwagon too...hate it as well.:haha: For a taller person, it's probably great...for me, I am just too damned short to climb over it everytime I need to get in and out of bed.
> 
> S uses it now as bed for her cat.:thumbup:

:haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> :hi:
> 
> Still no Internet at home... Hopefully tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Despie get busy! Maybe make it a "quick errand" that you and hubby have to do and rent a motel room hehehe. Tell the kids you will be back shortly ;)

Done and dusted :thumbup: :winkwink::blush::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Still no Internet at home... Hopefully tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Despie get busy! Maybe make it a "quick errand" that you and hubby have to do and rent a motel room hehehe. Tell the kids you will be back shortly ;)
> 
> Done and dusted :thumbup:Made a picnic outside for the kids while p was in the shower ,then sneaked up wen p was in the bedroom getting ready and you know the rest :winkwink::blush::hugs:Click to expand...

Sneaky wench:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Still no Internet at home... Hopefully tomorrow afternoon
> 
> Despie get busy! Maybe make it a "quick errand" that you and hubby have to do and rent a motel room hehehe. Tell the kids you will be back shortly ;)
> 
> Done and dusted :thumbup:Made a picnic outside for the kids while p was in the shower ,then sneaked up wen p was in the bedroom getting ready and you know the rest :winkwink::blush::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Sneaky wench:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Just wot my hubby would call me :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Way to go girl, I knew you were resourceful and would think of something :winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

Dmom, which model did you buy? We both really liked the Rhapsody. I laid on it for a good long time in the store. I have read lots of reviews online and it said it does take time for it to break in. There appears to be a return policy for it. My DH is really sold on it. He wants it pretty badly. I was willing to go for the Costco version a friend of mine has and loves, but he wants this one at 3 times the price. :dohh: I just want a new mattress because I'm not sleeping all that well these days, but that is probably pregnancy related. 
Despie, glad you got your BD in :thumbup: Remember to take it easy!


----------



## Desperado167

Liz please get some internet soon ,hi Brooke :flower::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

p:Just got to dtd tomorrow night and that's us finished for this month ,it's been surprisingly painless :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

so glad you are enjoying the summer days and that you're feeling better!

I am ok. Tomorrow I have another ultrasound and blood work, we'll see how many follicles I have, I don't know if they'll tell me to trigger tomorrow or Wednesday... we'll see. Getting close! if we trigger Wednesday though we run into a bit of a problem becasue one of the shots is on a manufacturer's back order, so I cannot order anymore... The doctor has to figure out what we are going to do it I am not ready tomorrow. Fingers crossed everything is ok for tomorrow then!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> so glad you are enjoying the summer days and that you're feeling better!
> 
> I am ok. Tomorrow I have another ultrasound and blood work, we'll see how many follicles I have, I don't know if they'll tell me to trigger tomorrow or Wednesday... we'll see. Getting close! if we trigger Wednesday though we run into a bit of a problem becasue one of the shots is on a manufacturer's back order, so I cannot order anymore... The doctor has to figure out what we are going to do it I am not ready tomorrow. Fingers crossed everything is ok for tomorrow then!

It's getting so close now sweetheart :cloud9:Praying for you for great results tomorrow ,are you nervous ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay

Just got back from Spain a couple of hours ago- we had an amazing time!
I missed you all- will catch up & post properly tomorrow

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay
> 
> Just got back from Spain a couple of hours ago- we had an amazing time!
> I missed you all- will catch up & post properly tomorrow
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Suki :friends::friends::friends::friends::friends::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hugs2::hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Goodnight my beautiful friends ,love you all loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Nite nite Despie

Suki welcome back!

Wanna B so exciting, hope it all goes well!!!


----------



## Viking15

Suki, I can't wait to hear about Spain. 
WanaB, tons of luck on your IVF!!!!!! I hope you get lots of good follies. :hugs: 
Despie, good night. I hope you sleep well and feel much better tomorrow.


----------



## crystal443

wana b a mom said:


> so glad you are enjoying the summer days and that you're feeling better!
> 
> I am ok. Tomorrow I have another ultrasound and blood work, we'll see how many follicles I have, I don't know if they'll tell me to trigger tomorrow or Wednesday... we'll see. Getting close! if we trigger Wednesday though we run into a bit of a problem becasue one of the shots is on a manufacturer's back order, so I cannot order anymore... The doctor has to figure out what we are going to do it I am not ready tomorrow. Fingers crossed everything is ok for tomorrow then!


I hope you gets lots of follies:hugs: Hopefully you can trigger tomorrow:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Omg just got my third smiley face in a row :wacko:Have never had three days of positive opks ,plus my second peak in my monitor ,tonight is my last night of sexy time ,I hope it's enough ,big temp rise this morning as well :thumbup:I went out early this morning and got my dear sons new uniform ,he looks so cute :cloud9::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Dylis

Morning your son looks really smart:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Morning your son looks really smart:thumbup:

Thanks babes,am so proud of him :cloud9:hows things with you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm still waiting for my smiley face should be here by W/e . I've got the day off today and DD is at nursery so actually got house to myself first time in ages:happydance: I've just got school shoes left to buy but my little girl so excited about school wants to wear her uniform everywhere


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm still waiting for my smiley face should be here by W/e . I've got the day off today and DD is at nursery so actually got house to myself first time in ages:happydance: I've just got school shoes left to buy but my little girl so excited about school wants to wear her uniform everywhere

Aw bless her ,did u get a skirt /pinafore or trousers ?shoes are always the dearest ,yay for a day off :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:happydance:Yah for 2 days off in a row:happydance: I've got her a skirt but I'm ready to go shopping if all the other girls are in pinnys and she wants to be like them . hoping her feet grow before sept as school shoes nearly all too big I'm under the disillusion that she hit 4 and grow :haha:

is your son going to the same school as your 2 older girls


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :happydance:Yah for 2 days off in a row:happydance: I've got her a skirt but I'm ready to go shopping if all the other girls are in pinnys and she wants to be like them . hoping her feet grow before sept as school shoes nearly all too big I'm under the disillusion that she hit 4 and grow :haha:
> 
> is your son going to the same school as your 2 older girls

I love the pinnys :thumbup:But my nine year old won't wear them ,she's a trouser only girl :haha:But my youngest loves them :thumbup:Aw wot size is your dds feet ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: :hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I love pinny's too but see turned her nose up. She is only a 6 at the moment so stocked up on woolley tights


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I love pinny's too but see turned her nose up. She is only a 6 at the moment so stocked up on woolley tights

Aw bless her ,my ds is a size one adult and he's 11 years old ,my dd is seven and a size 12-13 :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I'm trying to picture what the pinny uniform looks like. I know what a pinnefore (sp?) is, but can't picture what it would look like as a school uniform. 
Despie, your son is so precious.


----------



## Milty

I want to cry every time I school shop for my son...time goes to fast and he is so tall I swear it's worse. I of course have nothing to compare to...

Oh and his feet are bigger than mine:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> I'm trying to picture what the pinny uniform looks like. I know what a pinnefore (sp?) is, but can't picture what it would look like as a school uniform.
> Despie, your son is so precious.

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/d41ca54f.jpg


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I want to cry every time I school shop for my son...time goes to fast and he is so tall I swear it's worse. I of course have nothing to compare to...
> 
> Oh and his feet are bigger than mine:cry:

I know it's heartbreaking ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Oh I like the Pinnefore. So cute! They have tried school uniforms here in some areas. I'm a big fan of the concept.


----------



## Milty

I like it too ...it's cute

I know our sizes are different but my DS wears an adult mens size 6 shoe

And Despi your son looks soo grown up and handsome


----------



## Milty

:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I like it too ...it's cute
> 
> I know our sizes are different but my DS wears an adult mens size 6 shoe
> 
> And Despi your son looks soo grown up and handsome

Aw thank you Milty :cloud9:Wow your son must be really tall :cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Oh I like the Pinnefore. So cute! They have tried school uniforms here in some areas. I'm a big fan of the concept.

I love the uniforms too :thumbup:And it saves picking clothes every day as my dd would def be picking a different outfit from me lol ,how are you feeling today ,is your back ok ,did you sleep well ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

He's only 8 and I want him to stay little or young anyway ...he is 55 inches which is 4' something to dang tall for 8

:cry:Ok I was trying to hold it together this morning when I come in and see you guys lovely posts

My son left for a week long summer camp yesterday...this is my first time without him for more than one night:cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> He's only 8 and I want him to stay little or young anyway ...he is 55 inches which is 4' something to dang tall for 8
> 
> :cry:Ok I was trying to hold it together this morning when I come in and see you guys lovely posts
> 
> My son left for a week long summer camp yesterday...this is my first time without him for more than one night:cry:

Aw bless :cry::cry:,am sure he is having a lovely time ,it's so hard thou without them :nope:Are u able to contact him at all whilst he's away ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

D I bet your DD is so cute in her skirt

Like Viking said there are some schools with uniforms but not many around me and I honestly haven't see any of the kids from them. So when I do see those pics I think of Hogwarts:haha:


----------



## Milty

I can send letters but that is all


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> D I bet your DD is so cute in her skirt
> 
> Like Viking said there are some schools with uniforms but not many around me and I honestly haven't see any of the kids from them. So when I do see those pics I think of Hogwarts:haha:

:haha::haha:Am sure he will be back before you know it ,wen my ds was away I kept busy :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Aw Milty. :hugs: 
Despie, I've still got some cold remnants, but I'm starting to feel better. My back is usually ok in the morning. By mid day I'm back in bed because it hurts.


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all okay. well I slept in my own bed last night which was very nice after sleeping in a tent! The festival was brilliant we had such a good time- the weather was great we had sunshine and no rain-hurray! We saw lots of bands; The Cure, Radiohead, Keane, The maccabees and others. We had lots of beer and lots of :sex:- it's amazing how much more sex you can have when there are no kids :haha:. We had no sleep- the camping field was by the dance tent which stopped playing music at 7-8am then they started cleaning up the fields with very loud machines about 8am :growlmad:. We drove through France and had Sunday night in a hotel in St Malo which was nice and got the ferry back yesterday morning and got back home last night :cloud9:. We missed the kids and dogs but not as much as I thought i would, it was just brilliant to spend time just me and hubby we got on really well.

Despie- sorry to hear you've been feeling rough- you need to take it easy and have some time to yourself you lovely lady :thumbup:. DS looks lovely in his uniform :hugs::hugs:

Wanna- keeping everything crossed this cycle gets a BFP, good luck :hugs::hugs:

Viking + Dmon- hope you and your bumps are well :hugs::hugs:

Milty- Hope you're coping okay without DS, I think it's worse when the kids go away and you're still at home :hugs::hugs:

Hi to BF, LL, Dylis, Dippy, Sus, Indigo, Jax, Crystal, Garnet and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Suki it's so good to hear from you :cry:and you sound so Happy :cloud9:,sounds like an awesome time ,do u have the rest of the week off work ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right I am worrying myself sick here ,I think o day will be yesterday and I still have two antibiotics left . They are pretty strong and shouldn't be taken in pregnancy ( doxycycline ) ,am I mad to worry as I prob won't get pregnant anyway but I have just taken one and the last one is for tomorrow .Any advice please ladies ?they are giving me really bad heartburn ,gas and tummy pain :nope::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

V, we have the entry level Tempur...I have heard the higher end ones are much better and that they are more breathable, but I just didn't want to spend that much for the upgrade.:flower:

T, finish your medication. If you don't, you risk either your infection not completely clearing or it being that much harder to fight, should you get it again. Come on, we've been in this game long enough to know, that even if you did already OV, until implantation happens, you're good to go. :thumbup: And even then, you'd still have some bargaining time.:flower:

Milty, the first time Sammie went to camp, it damn near killed me. But, she had such a good time, it made it all worth it. The fact that our kids do so well away from us, means we've all done a fab job parenting. They show thier security and self-confidence by making their own way in the world and you've given your son the tools to do so and that's the best gift you could give him.:hugs:

Suki...now I need paella and sangria.:haha: I am so glad you had a fab time and never feel badly for not missing the dog and kids as much as you thought you would. Getting away give you the sstrenght you need to get through the says...no harm, no foul in that.:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie- I agree with Dmon- you must finish your antibiotics to clear the infection. if you are preggers you won't even have implanted so take the last two doses and don't worry about it sweetie :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> V, we have the entry level Tempur...I have heard the higher end ones are much better and that they are more breathable, but I just didn't want to spend that much for the upgrade.:flower:
> 
> T, finish your medication. If you don't, you risk either your infection not completely clearing or it being that much harder to fight, should you get it again. Come on, we've been in this game long enough to know, that even if you did already OV, until implantation happens, you're good to go. :thumbup: And even then, you'd still have some bargaining time.:flower:
> 
> Milty, the first time Sammie went to camp, it damn near killed me. But, she had such a good time, it made it all worth it. The fact that our kids do so well away from us, means we've all done a fab job parenting. They show thier security and self-confidence by making their own way in the world and you've given your son the tools to do so and that's the best gift you could give him.:hugs:
> 
> Suki...now I need paella and sangria.:haha: I am so glad you had a fab time and never feel badly for not missing the dog and kids as much as you thought you would. Getting away give you the sstrenght you need to get through the says...no harm, no foul in that.:hugs:

Aw b your post made me cry ,be happy ,and proud to have you as a friend :cloud9:,thank you for your replies to us all :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- I agree with Dmon- you must finish your antibiotics to clear the infection. if you are preggers you won't even have implanted so take the last two doses and don't worry about it sweetie :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Done :thumbup:Am such a worry wort :blush::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I did have a heartfelt moment there, didn't I? Won't do it again.:haha::hugs:

And, I forgot to say, your kids are just adorable and I love it when you put the pics up!:happydance:

S did school uniforms, briefly, but they never went over too well with the parents.:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I did have a heartfelt moment there, didn't I? Won't do it again.:haha::hugs:
> 
> And, I forgot to say, your kids are just adorable and I love it when you put the pics up!:happydance:
> 
> S did school uniforms, briefly, but they never went over too well with the parents.:shrug:

O no please do it again ,I like it :haha:Aw thanks b ,I am very proud of my babies :cloud9:I suppose I do post a lot of pics ,I hope I don't offend anyone ,if so tell me and I will stop :thumbup:So how's your diet today ?ate anything healthy ?:haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, I've not eaten a damned healthy thing since being told I have GD.:blush: Nothing seems to make my sugar go up or down and I am at a total loss.:shrug:

I plan on talking to my doctor abouth this when I see him next week, bc I really need him to explain to me why he has me going through all of this. He also asked me to start eating 2400 calories a day and I am not sure how to do that.:shrug:

As long as H looks good in there, I really don't see the need to revamp my entire life. Maybe I am jsut sticking my head in the sand? IDK.:wacko:


----------



## LLbean

I HAVE INTERNET!!!! WOO HOO well just in time to leave again HAHAHA. Heading down to see Mickey Mouse on Friday for like 9 days so...I may not be able to come check in as often while away

Despie you are fine with the antibiotics and your son loos adorable

Suki sounds like you had a blast!!!!

Hi Brooke, Viking, wanna B and everyone!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> T, I've not eaten a damned healthy thing since being told I have GD.:blush: Nothing seems to make my sugar go up or down and I am at a total loss.:shrug:
> 
> I plan on talking to my doctor abouth this when I see him next week, bc I really need him to explain to me why he has me going through all of this. He also asked me to start eating 2400 calories a day and I am not sure how to do that.:shrug:
> 
> As long as H looks good in there, I really don't see the need to revamp my entire life. Maybe I am jsut sticking my head in the sand? IDK.:wacko:

No b I think u are right ,docs are too quick to diagnose gd !omg 2400 calories a day :wacko::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I HAVE INTERNET!!!! WOO HOO well just in time to leave again HAHAHA. Heading down to see Mickey Mouse on Friday for like 9 days so...I may not be able to come check in as often while away
> 
> Despie you are fine with the antibiotics and your son loos adorable
> 
> Suki sounds like you had a blast!!!!
> 
> Hi Brooke, Viking, wanna B and everyone!!!!

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Mickey mouse


----------



## dachsundmom

Liz, are you staying in Orlando?:happydance:


----------



## LLbean

the first two days I will be in Miami area then Orlando yes


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> the first two days I will be in Miami area then Orlando yes

:thumbup::happydance:

Are we calling you 1DPO today?


----------



## LLbean

dachsundmom said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> the first two days I will be in Miami area then Orlando yes
> 
> :thumbup::happydance:
> 
> Are we calling you 1DPO today?Click to expand...

no, not at all LOL... I think my temps are messed up... but definitely not ovulated yet, I promise...I should be ovulating in Disney LOL...well since it is the most magical place on earth maybe we will get a Disney baby :winkwink:


----------



## Viking15

A Disney baby sounds fab. 
Great advice for Despie, Dmom. :flower: 
WanaB, how's your day and IVF going? Any news?


----------



## Desperado167

How weird is this ,I was on dr google about the antibiotic I am on and guess wot? its used during ivf :wacko:Could this be a sign :haha:Whoop whoop :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

yes during IVF I was on AB as well as my hubby for the first 7 days of my cycle ;-)


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::happydance: Fingers crossed!

LL have a great time with Mickey :winkwink::happydance:

Suki, sounds like you had an awesome hol :happydance::happydance:

Milty :hugs::hugs:

B I think one massive Pizza Hut pizza has bout 2400 calories :dohh::haha: Otherwise I think I could do that quite easily by just stuffing my face with crisps or cream cakes or maybe a tray of dunkin donuts :haha: But you are probably not allowed those :wacko::dohh:

Was just at Mums that last couple of days as she had hospital appointments - all going well. Now back to getting on with the house.The plumber is scheduled to come do the central heating and bathroom in mid August :happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi bf :flower:Yippee you have mr plumber guy booked :happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:

:happydance::happydance:Even better ,pics please ......:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Even better ,pics please ......:hugs:Click to expand...

Damn, was just looking on the B&Q website as I wanted to order the tiles for delivery but they don't seem to have them online so I'm going to have to go and get them myself and they are blooming heavy :dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Even better ,pics please ......:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, was just looking on the B&Q website as I wanted to order the tiles for delivery but they don't seem to have them online so I'm going to have to go and get them myself and they are blooming heavy :dohh:Click to expand...

do u not have anyone that could get them for you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Even better ,pics please ......:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, was just looking on the B&Q website as I wanted to order the tiles for delivery but they don't seem to have them online so I'm going to have to go and get them myself and they are blooming heavy :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> do u not have anyone that could get them for you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah I might have to figure out someone to ask but I hate asking for help :blush::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Yes and he quoted almost exactly on my budget and I just saw the tiles I want :happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> :happydance::happydance:Even better ,pics please ......:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Damn, was just looking on the B&Q website as I wanted to order the tiles for delivery but they don't seem to have them online so I'm going to have to go and get them myself and they are blooming heavy :dohh:Click to expand...
> 
> do u not have anyone that could get them for you ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I might have to figure out someone to ask but I hate asking for help :blush::wacko:Click to expand...

I get ya but sometimes we need to :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Hello ladies!

LL, I like the Disney baby plan... have fun and good luck! :thumbup:
despie, your son looks so handsome! :flower: how is the guinea pig?

I just wanted to update you all, the nurse just called, I have to continue on stims today and tomorrow and go back on Thursday for another ultrasound and blood work. I have 3 follicles on my right ovary and 4 on my left :cry: I am not too happy about those numbers but the nurse said not to worry. I worry because they had told us (when we went to the IVF class) that 10-20 follicles was good... so I don't know anymore :cry: On top of that, I run out of my morning medicine. The doctor had said that it didn't matter because I still have stims (evening shot) and they would compensate by having egg retrieval 2 hours sooner (instead of 36 hours, 34 hours after the trigger shot). 
What can I say, not too excited after the nurse's call but at the same time trying not to lose hope. I am doing everything that I can do, the rest is out of my hands. Like the nurse said: "all you need is one good follicle that will fertilize and that will stick"

Sigh...


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs: wana - I'm sorry it wasn't as good as you had hoped but fingers crossed the ones you have are good ones and quality is better than quantity :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

WanaB, I agree with BF. :hugs:Don't despair. :hugs: You have a couple more days and hopefully your ovaries will catch up. Quality is important, too. All appendages crossed!!!!!


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> LL, I like the Disney baby plan... have fun and good luck! :thumbup:
> despie, your son looks so handsome! :flower: how is the guinea pig?
> 
> I just wanted to update you all, the nurse just called, I have to continue on stims today and tomorrow and go back on Thursday for another ultrasound and blood work. I have 3 follicles on my right ovary and 4 on my left :cry: I am not too happy about those numbers but the nurse said not to worry. I worry because they had told us (when we went to the IVF class) that 10-20 follicles was good... so I don't know anymore :cry: On top of that, I run out of my morning medicine. The doctor had said that it didn't matter because I still have stims (evening shot) and they would compensate by having egg retrieval 2 hours sooner (instead of 36 hours, 34 hours after the trigger shot).
> What can I say, not too excited after the nurse's call but at the same time trying not to lose hope. I am doing everything that I can do, the rest is out of my hands. Like the nurse said: "all you need is one good follicle that will fertilize and that will stick"
> 
> Sigh...

Am praying with all my heart for you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Wanna B, by the time they do the retrieval you can have tons more so don't fret!!!!

keeping good thoughts for you!


----------



## dachsundmom

You'd be amazed at what can happen with an extra day or two of stimming.:thumbup: This is not a how many game, but how strong and I'd bet your eggs and embies will be perfect!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> Hello ladies!
> 
> LL, I like the Disney baby plan... have fun and good luck! :thumbup:
> despie, your son looks so handsome! :flower: how is the guinea pig?
> 
> I just wanted to update you all, the nurse just called, I have to continue on stims today and tomorrow and go back on Thursday for another ultrasound and blood work. I have 3 follicles on my right ovary and 4 on my left :cry: I am not too happy about those numbers but the nurse said not to worry. I worry because they had told us (when we went to the IVF class) that 10-20 follicles was good... so I don't know anymore :cry: On top of that, I run out of my morning medicine. The doctor had said that it didn't matter because I still have stims (evening shot) and they would compensate by having egg retrieval 2 hours sooner (instead of 36 hours, 34 hours after the trigger shot).
> What can I say, not too excited after the nurse's call but at the same time trying not to lose hope. I am doing everything that I can do, the rest is out of my hands. Like the nurse said: "all you need is one good follicle that will fertilize and that will stick"
> 
> Sigh...

 good luck:flower::flower::baby::happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you all girls... your support does mean the world to me. THANK YOU!! :hugs:
I hope it all goes well... keep praying hard over here, that's all I can do.[-o&lt;

again, thanks!:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning::Happy Wednesday everyone,googly crystal wanna Viking liz b bf jax suki dippy dylis Milty indigo three birds 44 garnet peace jenn and everyone else lurking love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: phew for the end of the shagfest :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: phew for the end of the shagfest :haha::haha:

:haha:Its always such a relief ,rite :haha:He can make his own phucking breakfast today :blush::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

:haha: he sure can!


----------



## Garnet

You've used him for his sperm now toss him away :haha::haha: That what my hubby always says. I think it is funny because I mean that is for me the only time I'm in the mood for it...:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> You've used him for his sperm now toss him away :haha::haha: That what my hubby always says. I think it is funny because I mean that is for me the only time I'm in the mood for it...:wacko::wacko:

:haha::thumbup:Yip same here :blush::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Not me I'm almost always in the mood...maybe more than him which is bad:blush:


----------



## LLbean

Milty you and me both... and as you can see by my charts he can go for almost a month with nothing...sigh...


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:


----------



## Milty

:hi: Morning

How are you feeling B?


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,Milty b llbean garnet Viking bf :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Have i missed anything ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Finished my antibiotic today :happydance::Happy times xxxx


----------



## dachsundmom

Put the hamster outside near the GPs or in your DD's room.:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

[xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,feeling really tired and grumpy ,all a few times to the loo and took ages to get back to sleep ,up early tbut feel like crawling back to bed :nope:Kids all fast asleep ,I think it's coffee time :thumbup:Happy Thursday everyone ,dylis Milty suki sus jax bf Brooke indigo Viking wanna dippy crystal dippy 44 googly garnet liz threebirds Peace and jenn and everyone else lurking :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Morning Despie! Sorry you're not feeling so awesome this morning... get some coffee in ya, and hope your day gets a tonne better! :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T and Googly :hi:

Had to lol at the hamster comment! Hamsters are cute but yes noisy at night :haha:

Hope you feel better T :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Morning Despie! Sorry you're not feeling so awesome this morning... get some coffee in ya, and hope your day gets a tonne better! :thumbup::hugs:

Morning googly ,am good just tired ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T and Googly :hi:
> 
> Had to lol at the hamster comment! Hamsters are cute but yes noisy at night :haha:
> 
> Hope you feel better T :hugs:

This hamster is a pain in the ass :growlmad:How's things with you ?:hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T and Googly :hi:
> 
> Had to lol at the hamster comment! Hamsters are cute but yes noisy at night :haha:
> 
> Hope you feel better T :hugs:
> 
> This hamster is a pain in the ass :growlmad:How's things with you ?:hugs:Click to expand...

Tee hee :haha: I want to get a hamster but I need a kid first so I have an excuse to get one :haha:

Lying in bed (lazy cow) with a bit of a headache but must get up and on with some more stripping :thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T and Googly :hi:
> 
> Had to lol at the hamster comment! Hamsters are cute but yes noisy at night :haha:
> 
> Hope you feel better T :hugs:
> 
> This hamster is a pain in the ass :growlmad:How's things with you ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tee hee :haha: I want to get a hamster but I need a kid first so I have an excuse to get one :haha:
> 
> Lying in bed (lazy cow) with a bit of a headache but must get up and on with some more stripping :thumbup:Click to expand...

Stripping as in hooker stripping ,:haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning T and Googly :hi:
> 
> Had to lol at the hamster comment! Hamsters are cute but yes noisy at night :haha:
> 
> Hope you feel better T :hugs:
> 
> This hamster is a pain in the ass :growlmad:How's things with you ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Tee hee :haha: I want to get a hamster but I need a kid first so I have an excuse to get one :haha:
> 
> Lying in bed (lazy cow) with a bit of a headache but must get up and on with some more stripping :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> Stripping as in hooker stripping ,:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

Maybe that would earn me some money, got to get it from somewhere :haha:

Just mowed all the lawns at the front and think that is better than a gym workout as the grass was pretty long - good job as I ain't doing any gym workouts right now! :haha:


----------



## Jax41

Girls! I am missing you heaps and so out of TTC touch :dohh: but we break for the summer hols tomorrow so there is light at the end of my tunnel :winkwink::haha::haha:

Are you all okay? :shrug: :flower:


----------



## Butterfly67

Jaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaax you little devil :happydance::haha::haha: I don't wish to know about your tunnel :haha::haha: but good that you are breaking up and maybe you might come and see us more often than every 2 weeks :grr::grr: :haha::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Good morning Despie. I am sorry you don't feel so hot. Seems like you are still recovering from your illness. Please take it easy. Is there any way your oldest can watch Olivia while you get a nap in? 
BF, I hate mowing! 
Jax, :hugs: I hope that you get a break soon.


----------



## dachsundmom

Well, well, well...look who was able to get up off her face in the garden to come and say hi! :wine::haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

:hi:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies,
Gotta unpack dining room today. Husband went back to work so i had to wake up at 6 am. He has been off for a week unloading PODS. I've been sleeping until 8 am every morning because we are in a different time zone now. We were in eastern now it is central time zone. Really knocks me off. I had to hire someone to mow the grass and for $25.00 because. There are moccasin and copperhead snakes that are poisonous. Eek mama don't mow where poisonous snakes might be. We have been visited by the same deer family. A mama and twin fawns and a young buck. They seem to come by every day to say hi...Hope everyone recovers and feels better. Thinking about everyone


----------



## Garnet

Oh also a prayer for our fellow poster Duckytwins who lost her sister who was only 36 of a stroke last week. RIP


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Well, well, well...look who was able to get up off her face in the garden to come and say hi! :wine::haha::hugs:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Oh also a prayer for our fellow poster Duckytwins who lost her sister who was only 36 of a stroke last week. RIP

:cry::cry::nope::nope:O no am so so sorry Duckytwins :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax :cry:I missed u again :growlmad:Wanna ,thinking of you loads today ,Viking I am fine ::Llbean and garnet hi :flower:Omg snakes in the grass ,u should have got bf to come do it for you ,she's feisty :haha::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet said:


> Oh also a prayer for our fellow poster Duckytwins who lost her sister who was only 36 of a stroke last week. RIP

:cry::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

awww her pictures always put a smile on my face :hugs: she's so cute!

my condolences to duckytwins, sending you lots of prayers in this time of sorrow :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

:haha:I promise I didn't give her any :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

LOL she looks like she already had some hehehe


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> LOL she looks like she already had some hehehe

:haha:She does doesn't she :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/4f0bd795.jpg

Yup that is all she needs is a energy drink:haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay.

I've had two very busy days at work so feeling knackered today- plus we're having our bedroom re-plastered so no curtains=no sleep! I'm off tomorrow and taking the kids to a caravan in Norfolk for a few days which should be nice. Think I'm going to ovulate soon have EWCM and cramps. Don't think I'll get any shags in OH working late and I've got my colposcopy next week so probably shouldn't be dtd now.

Despie- lovely pic. I hope you're taking it easy lovely lady :hugs::hugs:

SEnding lots of love to Duckytwins- how sad to loose her sister so young very, very sad :cry::hugs:

Milty- sorry for the temp drop i hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Wannab- how did today go? Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Garnet, LL, BF, Dylis, Dippy, Jax, Sus, Viking, Dmon, Indigo :hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I hope you're all okay.
> 
> I've had two very busy days at work so feeling knackered today- plus we're having our bedroom re-plastered so no curtains=no sleep! I'm off tomorrow and taking the kids to a caravan in Norfolk for a few days which should be nice. Think I'm going to ovulate soon have EWCM and cramps. Don't think I'll get any shags in OH working late and I've got my colposcopy next week so probably shouldn't be dtd now.
> 
> Despie- lovely pic. I hope you're taking it easy lovely lady :hugs::hugs:
> 
> SEnding lots of love to Duckytwins- how sad to loose her sister so young very, very sad :cry::hugs:
> 
> Milty- sorry for the temp drop i hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wannab- how did today go? Keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Garnet, LL, BF, Dylis, Dippy, Jax, Sus, Viking, Dmon, Indigo :hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aww poor you :( plastering is no fun at all ,so messy ,but at least u have the weekend to look forward to :thumbup: it really sucks not being able to dtd too :nope:Big hugs ,are you feeling ok apart from the tiredness ?xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sukisam

Despie- Yeah I'm fine, getting a little bit nervous for the colposcopy next week but I think I just want it done now. Still a bit loved up :haha::haha:

You okay?

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie- Yeah I'm fine, getting a little bit nervous for the colposcopy next week but I think I just want it done now. Still a bit loved up :haha::haha:
> 
> You okay?
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Am fine sweetheart ,apart from being tired but I am getting old :haha:I wish it was all over and done with for you ,wot day is it you go ?is your lovely hubby going with you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

It's Thursday afternoon so going to work half a day and then go (need to go home and shower first so my bits are super clen and shiny :blush::haha:). 

Yep my lovely fella is taking me he's really good at looking after me when I need it :thumbup:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh no, poor duckytwins, thoughts go out to her :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:

T, Garnet, I would also be paying someone to mow my lawns if there were poisonous snakes in them :help: :haha: it's enough that I have a garden full of snails (wonder if I can eat them with some garlic butter :haha:)


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh no, poor duckytwins, thoughts go out to her :cry::cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> T, Garnet, I would also be paying someone to mow my lawns if there were poisonous snakes in them :help: :haha: it's enough that I have a garden full of snails (wonder if I can eat them with some garlic butter :haha:)

:rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> It's Thursday afternoon so going to work half a day and then go (need to go home and shower first so my bits are super clen and shiny :blush::haha:).
> 
> Yep my lovely fella is taking me he's really good at looking after me when I need it :thumbup:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Glad to hear you are being looked after ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh My i just found your Bungalow blog and I love it


Suki remind me to tell you the story of my friend putting glitter on her bits before an appt. 

ATM I hate work and want to leave:growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh My i just found your Bungalow blog and I love it
> 
> 
> Suki remind me to tell you the story of my friend putting glitter on her bits before an appt.
> 
> ATM I hate work and want to leave:growlmad:

O I think I remember that one ,:hugs:Wots happening babes with work ? :hugs:You ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok so I can't stop thinking of chocolate today ,mainly maltesers and minstrels :sad2:


----------



## Milty

I'm ok just very frustrated with some of the staff here at my firm and with our new business manager who does not understand her job. 

See in my firm I'm not a Partner(owner) yet. I'm a manager which means as I bring in more clients I will become a partner. I do however already earn a % of the revenue off what I bill my clients which kinda makes me like a Jr. Partner but I don't have that title. 

Ok recently we hired a business manager to take on administrative tasks so we have more time to server our clients. We already had an office manager do we gave this new person the title of business manager. She seemed good but really sucks. The office manger ended up quoting because of personal problems do our new Lady took over her work. However for some reason she thinks she is my boss. It's amazing how rude she is to me and others but more so with me. Turns out she thinks she is in competition with me to make partner:saywhat:

So right before two of the partners who work with me leave for vacation I pick up a new client. But now they are gone and she won't enter them into the computer without their permission.

It's just something ever day. She won't do a thing I ask for and instead does it the way she wants. Then try's to say that the partners would want it this way because it's right! Then when I show them what she has done she tells them I wanted that way. This is all just stupid admin stuff she is not even allowed to touch client items ....it's just so stupid I can't even explain


----------



## wana b a mom

hello ladies! :hi:

I wanted to drop by with a quick update: as of this morning I have 12 follicles of good size and my estrogen levels is 2,639 so I am ready to do the trigger shot tonight. My egg retrieval will be on Saturday morning (10:45 am). I hope they can get as many eggs as possible and that many of them fertilize and survive until egg transfer and beyond. I keep praying and hoping that it will all be ok.

hugs to all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> I'm ok just very frustrated with some of the staff here at my firm and with our new business manager who does not understand her job.
> 
> See in my firm I'm not a Partner(owner) yet. I'm a manager which means as I bring in more clients I will become a partner. I do however already earn a % of the revenue off what I bill my clients which kinda makes me like a Jr. Partner but I don't have that title.
> 
> Ok recently we hired a business manager to take on administrative tasks so we have more time to server our clients. We already had an office manager do we gave this new person the title of business manager. She seemed good but really sucks. The office manger ended up quoting because of personal problems do our new Lady took over her work. However for some reason she thinks she is my boss. It's amazing how rude she is to me and others but more so with me. Turns out she thinks she is in competition with me to make partner:saywhat:
> 
> So right before two of the partners who work with me leave for vacation I pick up a new client. But now they are gone and she won't enter them into the computer without their permission.
> 
> It's just something ever day. She won't do a thing I ask for and instead does it the way she wants. Then try's to say that the partners would want it this way because it's right! Then when I show them what she has done she tells them I wanted that way. This is all just stupid admin stuff she is not even allowed to touch client items ....it's just so stupid I can't even explain

Omg that's very frustrating and maddening :growlmad:Is there anyone else at work you can talk to about her ?you really don't need this crap :nope::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> hello ladies! :hi:
> 
> I wanted to drop by with a quick update: as of this morning I have 12 follicles of good size and my estrogen levels is 2,639 so I am ready to do the trigger shot tonight. My egg retrieval will be on Saturday morning (10:45 am). I hope they can get as many eggs as possible and that many of them fertilize and survive until egg transfer and beyond. I keep praying and hoping that it will all be ok.
> 
> hugs to all!!! :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Omg :cry:Am so happy for you :happydance::happydance::happydance::cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you despie :hugs::hugs::hugs: you are so sweet :kiss:


----------



## wana b a mom

Milty,
it does sound very frustrating. I understand the feeling. Some people just don't use common sense, or are just full of jealousy, or something. Work BS is the worst. Try to keep calm and remember not to take it personally (even if she does). Try documenting this person's inability to do her job right and the fact that she's not a team player. One day the documentation you have will come in handy.

Good luck! :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wana B - great news about the follies :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Milty I was going to say the same as wana - make sure you keep notes of what she is doing then you have that as evidence if you need to show the partners :thumbup: I hate it when people act like that though :nope: and thanks about the blog :)


----------



## Milty

That's the stupid part the stuff she is doing isn't critical or even important just annoying with what she does. For example I hired a new staff accountant and asked her to order her a new computer and have it set up at a certain desk ready for her. Instead she gets an old computer and sets it up in a different desk because that's where she bought she should work and she decided to save money. She even replies to my email telling me no and what's she is doing. She then forwards it to the partner so he can see her decision is better. They just get annoyed and say do as I ask then ask me why she is doing this. Like I know. They plan on firing her once they hire and train a new office manager but that could be another month. 

Today I ask her to get red pencils for the office supplies. Later she told me no because I still had some and they were not short enough. 

I should make it clear I'm her boss although she doesn't act like it. Also when have plenty of $$ to buy pencils


----------



## Garnet

Omg how annoying! Really!


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> I'm ok just very frustrated with some of the staff here at my firm and with our new business manager who does not understand her job.
> 
> See in my firm I'm not a Partner(owner) yet. I'm a manager which means as I bring in more clients I will become a partner. I do however already earn a % of the revenue off what I bill my clients which kinda makes me like a Jr. Partner but I don't have that title.
> 
> Ok recently we hired a business manager to take on administrative tasks so we have more time to server our clients. We already had an office manager do we gave this new person the title of business manager. She seemed good but really sucks. The office manger ended up quoting because of personal problems do our new Lady took over her work. However for some reason she thinks she is my boss. It's amazing how rude she is to me and others but more so with me. Turns out she thinks she is in competition with me to make partner:saywhat:
> 
> So right before two of the partners who work with me leave for vacation I pick up a new client. But now they are gone and she won't enter them into the computer without their permission.
> 
> It's just something ever day. She won't do a thing I ask for and instead does it the way she wants. Then try's to say that the partners would want it this way because it's right! Then when I show them what she has done she tells them I wanted that way. This is all just stupid admin stuff she is not even allowed to touch client items ....it's just so stupid I can't even explain

Milty, only communicate with her via email and DO KEEP COPIES of everything. Ask her to communicate with you that way "in case you forget something" but that way it is documented every stupid thing she says and all the set backs as well...take that to your supervisor and have a heart to heart


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Ok so I can't stop thinking of chocolate today ,mainly maltesers and minstrels :sad2:

What about the frogs?


----------



## googly

Mmmm maltesers and minstrels..... Damn, you have me salivating now - two of my absolute faves!!


----------



## Desperado167

googly said:


> Mmmm maltesers and minstrels..... Damn, you have me salivating now - two of my absolute faves!!

My ddbrought some home last night and melted them over some cookie dough icecream ,and no I didn't get a drop :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Ok so I can't stop thinking of chocolate today ,mainly maltesers and minstrels :sad2:
> 
> What about the frogs?Click to expand...

I love the freedo frogs too ,yum :) :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> That's the stupid part the stuff she is doing isn't critical or even important just annoying with what she does. For example I hired a new staff accountant and asked her to order her a new computer and have it set up at a certain desk ready for her. Instead she gets an old computer and sets it up in a different desk because that's where she bought she should work and she decided to save money. She even replies to my email telling me no and what's she is doing. She then forwards it to the partner so he can see her decision is better. They just get annoyed and say do as I ask then ask me why she is doing this. Like I know. They plan on firing her once they hire and train a new office manager but that could be another month.
> 
> Today I ask her to get red pencils for the office supplies. Later she told me no because I still had some and they were not short enough.
> 
> I should make it clear I'm her boss although she doesn't act like it. Also when have plenty of $$ to buy pencils

Omfg :growlmad:Let me at her :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone :flower:Happy Friday ,am so happy it's the weekend :happydance::happydance::happydance:And my best friend is home from her holiday :happydance:WIf there was a time I wouldn't want to get a bfp it would be this month as our holiday is in two weeks and we do lots of physical activities ,can't believe I jus said that But was thinking it so I said it ,hiws everyone googly suki Viking liz Brooke indigo dippy 44 three birds bf jax Milty dylis wanna garnet and everyone else lots of love and hugs :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Morning ladies

Well it's the first day of the summer holidays so I have now very exciting children and a crazy dog! Hopefully the plastering in the bedroom will finish today and we can get the room back to normal- athough we will need to paint.

Despie-mmmm maltesers + minstrels! You have syns you can use why don't you buy some treat packs and keep it in the fridge for treats so you don't go crazy :thumbup:. Your hoilday sounds fab :hugs::hugs:

Milty- sorry for AF hope you're okay. The woman sounds very annoying I have people that are annoying, petty and rude :growlmad:. i had to say to one of the Drs yesterday "I don't know if you realise it but you are being incredibly rude and I am sure that is not your intention!!". Hope it gets easier with her :hugs::hugs:

Wanna- sounds like everything is going well :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi to Sus, Indigo, Jax, Viking, LL, BF, Garnet, BAM, Dippy, Dylis and anyone I've forgotten

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Morning ladies
> 
> Well it's the first day of the summer holidays so I have now very exciting children and a crazy dog! Hopefully the plastering in the bedroom will finish today and we can get the room back to normal- athough we will need to paint.
> 
> Despie-mmmm maltesers + minstrels! You have syns you can use why don't you buy some treat packs and keep it in the fridge for treats so you don't go crazy :thumbup:. Your hoilday sounds fab :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Milty- sorry for AF hope you're okay. The woman sounds very annoying I have people that are annoying, petty and rude :growlmad:. i had to say to one of the Drs yesterday "I don't know if you realise it but you are being incredibly rude and I am sure that is not your intention!!". Hope it gets easier with her :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wanna- sounds like everything is going well :happydance: keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to Sus, Indigo, Jax, Viking, LL, BF, Garnet, BAM, Dippy, Dylis and anyone I've forgotten
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Loving the crazy children and dog :haha:Mine are off three weeks already :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I'm off to Florida in a few hours ladies so forgive me if I don't stop by often

Love you all


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> I'm off to Florida in a few hours ladies so forgive me if I don't stop by often
> 
> Love you all

Have a fantastic time and have loads of loving :winkwink::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> googly said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm maltesers and minstrels..... Damn, you have me salivating now - two of my absolute faves!!
> 
> My ddbrought some home last night and melted them over some cookie dough icecream ,and no I didn't get a drop :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...

Mmmmmm :munch: :haha:

LL have a lovely holiday :flower:

Suki what did the doc say when you said that? :thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> googly said:
> 
> 
> Mmmm maltesers and minstrels..... Damn, you have me salivating now - two of my absolute faves!!
> 
> My ddbrought some home last night and melted them over some cookie dough icecream ,and no I didn't get a drop :growlmad::haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Mmmmmm :munch: :haha:
> 
> LL have a lovely holiday :flower:
> 
> Suki what did the doc say when you said that? :thumbup::haha:Click to expand...

Hi bf ,how's the house coming on ?hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Have fun! :wave:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi mommy Indigo :cloud9:How's it going !?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9d28ea89.jpg

:wave:
He's 3 weeks old today! :cloud9:
Both my boys are sleeping right now. 
I _should_ be cleaning up right now, but I miss my BnB girls.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9d28ea89.jpg
> 
> :wave:
> He's 3 weeks old today! :cloud9:
> Both my boys are sleeping right now.
> I _should_ be cleaning up right now, but I miss my BnB girls.

Omg indigo he is the sweetest baby ever :cloud9:He's got so big :cloud9:I think he's gonna be very tall dark and handsome ,yip I say bugger the cleaning :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:I think being a mommy is the best thing ever for you :) ,he looks so snugly and comfy ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bugger the cleaning! 

I'm going to use that line often, I think. :winkwink::haha:

:hugs::hugs::hugs:

He's 9.5 lbs & 22".....He's growing so quickly! :cloud9:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Bugger the cleaning!
> 
> I'm going to use that line often, I think. :winkwink::haha:
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> He's 9.5 lbs & 22".....He's growing so quickly! :cloud9:

He's def thriving :cloud9: ,I love his little all in one :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Awww he is gorgeous Indi :awww: :cloud9::hugs::hugs: Yes I have always said bugger the cleaning :haha::haha:

House is coming on slowly T but I am finding I am getting really tired :sleep: so I am taking it slowly. I have done half of the spare bedroom as the walls needed a fair bit of filling and sanding. Have done lots to the garden but that will be ongoing. Have a man coming next week to hang some doors (no doors on the bedrooms right now!) and waiting on some quotes from other people. Am enjoying it all though :happydance::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9d28ea89.jpg
> 
> :wave:
> He's 3 weeks old today! :cloud9:
> Both my boys are sleeping right now.
> I _should_ be cleaning up right now, but I miss my BnB girls.

Aw sweet Niko:cloud9: All his cyber Aunties say hi:haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

LLbean said:


> I'm off to Florida in a few hours ladies so forgive me if I don't stop by often
> 
> Love you all

Have fun:happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Awww he is gorgeous Indi :awww: :cloud9::hugs::hugs: Yes I have always said bugger the cleaning :haha::haha:
> 
> House is coming on slowly T but I am finding I am getting really tired :sleep: so I am taking it slowly. I have done half of the spare bedroom as the walls needed a fair bit of filling and sanding. Have done lots to the garden but that will be ongoing. Have a man coming next week to hang some doors (no doors on the bedrooms right now!) and waiting on some quotes from other people. Am enjoying it all though :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

I am in awe of all your skills and hardwork bf ,glad u are enjoying it ,but don't go too mad ,look after your poor back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Awww he is gorgeous Indi :awww: :cloud9::hugs::hugs: Yes I have always said bugger the cleaning :haha::haha:
> 
> House is coming on slowly T but I am finding I am getting really tired :sleep: so I am taking it slowly. I have done half of the spare bedroom as the walls needed a fair bit of filling and sanding. Have done lots to the garden but that will be ongoing. Have a man coming next week to hang some doors (no doors on the bedrooms right now!) and waiting on some quotes from other people. Am enjoying it all though :happydance::thumbup::hugs:

You are super busy. It will be beautiful when you are done...:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw thanks T, yeah I am trying to take it as easy as possible and have been dosing up on my back tablets now I am not ttc :thumbup:

Time for my microwave dinner :haha::haha: (no oven in the house til I get the kitchen done!) Might well put on a dvd tonight and have a few :beer: :happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Awww he is gorgeous Indi :awww: :cloud9::hugs::hugs: Yes I have always said bugger the cleaning :haha::haha:
> 
> House is coming on slowly T but I am finding I am getting really tired :sleep: so I am taking it slowly. I have done half of the spare bedroom as the walls needed a fair bit of filling and sanding. Have done lots to the garden but that will be ongoing. Have a man coming next week to hang some doors (no doors on the bedrooms right now!) and waiting on some quotes from other people. Am enjoying it all though :happydance::thumbup::hugs:
> 
> I am in awe of all your skills and hardwork bf ,glad u are enjoying it ,but don't go too mad ,look after your poor back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Despie'
I should be unpacking but I don't want to..:dohh::dohh: Hope you have a wonderful rest of the day. It is probably night there..:dohh:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet ,god I hate unpacking :wacko:Yea it's seven o clock at night here ,just had brown fish and homemade potato cakes ,:thumbup:Kids all watching Disney DVDs and oh doing a house call so am sitting on my ass :haha:Hows TTc going for you !?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hi: I moved in 4 years ago and still got some boxes I've never unpacked:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw thanks T, yeah I am trying to take it as easy as possible and have been dosing up on my back tablets now I am not ttc :thumbup:
> 
> Time for my microwave dinner :haha::haha: (no oven in the house til I get the kitchen done!) Might well put on a dvd tonight and have a few :beer: :happydance:

:happydance::happydance::happydance:For beers DVDs and micro dinner :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hi: I moved in 4 years ago and still got some boxes I've never unpacked:blush:

:haha::haha:Hi mrs ,hiws you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

I'm good hoping for sunny weekend so I might actually be able to sit on my garden furniture. I don't think we can go anywhere as DD has come down with chicken pox today


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> I'm good hoping for sunny weekend so I might actually be able to sit on my garden furniture. I don't think we can go anywhere as DD has come down with chicken pox today

Aww no ,bless her ,get plenty of camomile lotion on her spots to stop itching /scaring and piriton helps too ,my kids have all had them but you don't want her to scar or spots to get infected :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bugger the unpacking, Garnet! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> Bugger the unpacking, Garnet! :winkwink:

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Indi he is so gorgeous I love all his hair. they do seem to grow so fast


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,xxxxx


----------



## crystal443

Indigo77 said:


> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/9d28ea89.jpg
> 
> :wave:
> He's 3 weeks old today! :cloud9:
> Both my boys are sleeping right now.
> I _should_ be cleaning up right now, but I miss my BnB girls.

He's getting so big Indi!!! He's gorgeous :):hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Indigo, Niko is beautiful!:cloud9:

Good morning girls!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Awwww Niko so cute!!!

Ladies won't say much as I am on cell and on very little sleep so perhaps will make no sense. I drove us down...all 10 hours...zzzz


----------



## LLbean

But good morning all!!!


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> Awwww Niko so cute!!!
> 
> Ladies won't say much as I am on cell and on very little sleep so perhaps will make no sense. I drove us down...all 10 hours...zzzz

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Am also on my fon . Good morning b and liz &#10084;


----------



## dachsundmom

Desperado167 said:


> Am also on my fon . Good morning b and liz &#10084;

Is your internet down?


----------



## Desperado167

No x


----------



## Milty

You are talking with us while taking a bath?

I feel special


----------



## Desperado167

You are all very special to me &#10084;


----------



## Milty

Dylis your poor DD and you. I hate watching my kid suffer. 

I do have a helpful tip though. When you notice the spots are starting to heal put Vitiam E oil on them every day. This will keep them from scaring and help them heal faster.


----------



## Desperado167

:sleep:


Milty said:


> You are talking with us while taking a bath?
> 
> I feel special

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

Thanks milty will get some vitimin e cream for the next stage:thumbup:

I'm always on my phone need a laptop.


----------



## Garnet

Despie,
Please don't drop phone:wacko::haha::haha:


----------



## Viking15

I'm almost always on my phone too. My DH's laptop has decided to be difficult. The connection for the power cord has gone haywire. Ugh. Didn't want to spend the cash on a new computer just now. 
Despie, I'm sorry you didn't sleep well. Sounds like you were up as often as I was. 
LL, do you not trust your hubby driving? I don't particularly enjoy being a passenger in my DH's car, but he loves to drive. I just wish he didn't drive like a teenager. It feels unsafe to me. I guess I used to drive that way too, but now it makes me hit the imaginary brake!


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Morning ladies ,up every two hours last night peeing :wacko:Wtf is going on ,I only had one coffee yesterday ,no tea and I didn't drink after my orange juice at dinner time :shrug:It's almost eleven a.m and the kids are all still sleeping too :wacko:My kitchens a mess as I went to bed last night without cleaning up after dinner ,something I never ever do ,who wants to come and clean it for me :haha:Happy Saturday ,:happydance::happydance::happydance: also had the weirdest dream last night that a gorilla escaped from the zoo and was in my kitchen ,my hubby wouldn't get off the phone to help me ,now I want to go to the zoo :) xxxx

:haha::haha::haha:

T - UTI? :wacko:

LL :sleep:

B :hi:

Garnet - you unpacked yet?! :winkwink:

Milty, Viking, Indi, Dylis, Suki etc etc :haha: :hi: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:wave:


----------



## Garnet

No not unpacked but I did manage 3 boxes this morning. I also clean and dust as I go because it might get done until next move in two years:haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Good evening everyone :flower:Just back home ,:nope:Hi garnet ,great u got some boxes unpacked ,hi bf :flower:And indigo :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

I am a much better driver and he admits it, plus it is my SUV so I know the car better lol


----------



## Desperado167

Morning everyone slept all nigh last night ,:happydance:Going to the zoo :thumbup:Making packed lunches and the sun is shining :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Have a great time at the zoo!:happydance::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Enjoy the zoo despie, mind those gorillas:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Oh I love the zoo! Have fun! Take pics to show us, please. :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/8c7e184c.jpg


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Loving the pig :haha::haha:

Great pics - you look fab :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :haha::haha::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Loving the pig :haha::haha:
> 
> Great pics - you look fab :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Just realised I posted me and the pig together :haha::thumbup:Are you excited for tomorrow ?xxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

I'm feeling kind of nervous and like I might back out of the whole thing right now lol :haha::haha: There is a lot to say for freedom and independence :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> I'm feeling kind of nervous and like I might back out of the whole thing right now lol :haha::haha: There is a lot to say for freedom and independence :haha:

I know it's a massive step isn't it ,just follow your heart sweetheart ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Gotta love the giraffes:)

What a beautiful picture of all 4 of your children together:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Gotta love the giraffes:)
> 
> What a beautiful picture of all 4 of your children together:hugs:

Thanks babes ,how's your dd ?:hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Seems to be spottier but not itching so that good. yesterday she was all lathergic and quiet but better today


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Seems to be spottier but not itching so that good. yesterday she was all lathergic and quiet but better today

Is she still eating and drinking ok ?hows her sleep ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Nothing seems to affect her appetite. She kept coming in with us last night hoping she sleeps ok tonight as got another smiley face, never had 2 days in a row


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Nothing seems to affect her appetite. She kept coming in with us last night hoping she sleeps ok tonight as got another smiley face, never had 2 days in a row

That's gret she's still eating ,and yippee for another smiley :happydance::happydance:I had three days in a row this month ,the first ever :wacko:Give her some piriton it stops the itch and helps sleep :thumbup:


----------



## Dylis

All dosed up and covered in vitimin e cream:hugs:

Have you got lots planned for tomorrow, are you still guinea pigs referee-ing


----------



## Garnet

Great pictures Despie.


----------



## Viking15

Despie, it looks like you all had a wonderful time at the zoo! Your children are beautiful and you are looking fantastic! 
Dylis, I'm sorry about your sickly little one. I hope those pox go away quickly.


----------



## Desperado167

Hi garnet and Viking :flower:Hiws things with you both ?dylis I am still mixing the guinea pigs for half an hour a day until I am Hapoy they are all compatible :thumbup:One seems Hapoy enough but the other ones a bit rough :nope::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Thanks for the pics! You look great! Your kids are all gorgeous. 

What is the thing with the antlers?


----------



## Viking15

I'm hanging in there Despie. I need to update my journal.


----------



## threebirds

Fab pics, you & your kids are so gorgeous.
How are you doing? :hugs:
You could try Rathlin for a day trip with them - great if you get the weather xx

:dust:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I'm on hols in Cromer, Norfolk with my mum & the kids so hit another day on the beach planned!!

Despie - who is the skinny blonde bombshell in the photos? You look HOT!! hope you're okay

BF- hope you're okay it's normal to shit yourself sweetie hope it goes well for you :hugs:

Hi to Viking, garnet, Sus, BF, Milty, BF, Jax, dippy, Dylis, indigo, Dmon and anyone else I've forgotten

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

sukisam said:


> BF- hope you're okay it's normal to shit yourself sweetie hope it goes well for you :hugs:

:rofl::thumbup::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Good afternoon ladies ,slept in late this morning ,chart looking weird again this month ,:wacko:How's everyone else ,jax where the hell are u woman ?suki have a wonderful time away ,bf you still going tonight !dylis hope your dd had a good night and you got to dtd :thumbup:Milty b indigo crystal llbean Viking garnet sus dippy 44 three birds and everyone else :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Quickly but it had to be said... Despie you look amazing!!! Wow always beautiful but the weight loss has made you even more so! Great job!!!! No wonder your hubby can't keep his hands off of you


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> Quickly but it had to be said... Despie you look amazing!!! Wow always beautiful but the weight loss has made you even more so! Great job!!!! No wonder your hubby can't keep his hands off of you

Aw bless ,thank you :blush::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning ladies,
I feel like crap. I have sore throat. It is weird cause it has been 100-107 degrees outside with no rain. I'd love some rain but it isn't happening soon.. Headache too. Despie you do look wonderful...Hope everyone is doing great..


----------



## wana b a mom

despie: you are beautiful girl!!! love the pictures! and your babies, my god, they are all so cute, you must be so proud of each of them! :kiss:

quick update: Saturday went good, I was a bit nervous but it all went great. They got 7 eggs. I was sore all day but I survived lol. They called me yesterday with the fertilization results: 5 fertilized eggs! so right now we are praying and praying that they grow strong. Transfer is tomorrow. They have to call me to let me know the time, but I think it'll be sometime in the afternoon.

:hugs: to all!!


----------



## Butterfly67

wana b - great news that 5 fertilised, fingers crossed that they all make it to tomorrow :happydance::happydance:

T, yes, still going tonight so will report back later :hugs::thumbup:

has been lovely and sunny here today so hope you had the same up there t for your day out :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

Despie - I don't know if I can talk to you anymore - you're just way too HOT for me!:dance:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> despie: you are beautiful girl!!! love the pictures! and your babies, my god, they are all so cute, you must be so proud of each of them! :kiss:
> 
> quick update: Saturday went good, I was a bit nervous but it all went great. They got 7 eggs. I was sore all day but I survived lol. They called me yesterday with the fertilization results: 5 fertilized eggs! so right now we are praying and praying that they grow strong. Transfer is tomorrow. They have to call me to let me know the time, but I think it'll be sometime in the afternoon.
> 
> :hugs: to all!!

Omg :cry:That's wonderful news I wish I could hug you right now I am so Hapoy for you and your lovely hubby :cloud9::cloud9:Come on little eggies ,be good for mommy :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::nope:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Despie - I don't know if I can talk to you anymore - you're just way too HOT for me!:dance:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> wana b - great news that 5 fertilised, fingers crossed that they all make it to tomorrow :happydance::happydance:
> 
> T, yes, still going tonight so will report back later :hugs::thumbup:
> 
> has been lovely and sunny here today so hope you had the same up there t for your day out :thumbup:

I have butterflies in my tummy for you m ,weird huh but I bet u are nervous and excited :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:And no it rained all day so we went to an indoor play area ,they loved it :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning ladies,
> I feel like crap. I have sore throat. It is weird cause it has been 100-107 degrees outside with no rain. I'd love some rain but it isn't happening soon.. Headache too. Despie you do look wonderful...Hope everyone is doing great..

Sorry you are poorly ,:kiss:you can have our rain ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Hey Despie - what would you say has made the most difference in losing weight - eating right or more exercise or something else. I know you need both, but sometimes it's just too damn hard to do both every day!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Hey Despie - what would you say has made the most difference in losing weight - eating right or more exercise or something else. I know you need both, but sometimes it's just too damn hard to do both every t jenn ,how much would you like to lose ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Bf is someone going with you tonight ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

BF I hope it goes well for you tonight

AFM DS came home early Sat so I've been spending loads of time with him and I love it!!

I will catch up on everything today!


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> BF I hope it goes well for you tonight
> 
> AFM DS came home early Sat so I've been spending loads of time with him and I love it!!
> 
> I will catch up on everything today!

Did he have fun ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh yes his exact words were he had "fun + fun + fun + fun"


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Oh yes his exact words were he had "fun + fun + fun + fun"

Is he allowed to go next year ?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Desperado167 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Hey Despie - what would you say has made the most difference in losing weight - eating right or more exercise or something else. I know you need both, but sometimes it's just too damn hard to do both every day!
> 
> Def the cutting down on crappy foods ,drinking loads of water and not eating after seven at night :thumbup:Also eating more fruit veg and fat free yoghurts ,I started off just cutting out chocolate sweet foods and crisps then started eating three meals a day then cut out bread but I do treat myself to bread once a week ,I guess it took me a while to finally accept that I just had to say no thank you :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:I still need to lose another 30 pound or so but ATM I am in a happy place ,you can do it jenn ,how much would you like to lose ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Liz has really helped me view weightloss in a different light. What I really want is to have defined muscles and fit in a size small. So that means losing the fat and gaining the toned muscle. I'd figure I'd need weigh around 120-125 on my small frame and that would only be a 15-20 pound weight loss. So not too much, but it's the last 10 pounds that is the hardest. I lost about 5 pounds when I was in Ukraine b/c I ate so many veggies, but I put it back on with the sweets and breads :dohh: I did give up diet coke which was a big habit for me!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> Hey Despie - what would you say has made the most difference in losing weight - eating right or more exercise or something else. I know you need both, but sometimes it's just too damn hard to do both every day!
> 
> Def the cutting down on crappy foods ,drinking loads of water and not eating after seven at night :thumbup:Also eating more fruit veg and fat free yoghurts ,I started off just cutting out chocolate sweet foods and crisps then started eating three meals a day then cut out bread but I do treat myself to bread once a week ,I guess it took me a while to finally accept that I just had to say no thank you :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs:I still need to lose another 30 pound or so but ATM I am in a happy place ,you can do it jenn ,how much would you like to lose ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Liz has really helped me view weightloss in a different light. What I really want is to have defined muscles and fit in a size small. So that means losing the fat and gaining the toned muscle. I'd figure I'd need weigh around 120-125 on my small frame and that would only be a 15-20 pound weight loss. So not too much, but it's the last 10 pounds that is the hardest. I lost about 5 pounds when I was in Ukraine b/c I ate so many veggies, but I put it back on with the sweets and breads :dohh: I did give up diet coke which was a big habit for me!Click to expand...

Maybe you should just hit the gym then :thumbup:


----------



## Jennjenn

I gave up my membership, and work out at home. But yes I need to get back into that and quit being a lazy ass. I can always find soemthing else to do!


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> I gave up my membership, and work out at home. But yes I need to get back into that and quit being a lazy ass. I can always find soemthing else to do!

I know its so hard isn't it ,it's been raining all day here ,guess I just have to suck it up :haha:


----------



## Milty

Desperado167 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes his exact words were he had "fun + fun + fun + fun"
> 
> Is he allowed to go next year ?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...

If I can take it I guess so


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Oh yes his exact words were he had "fun + fun + fun + fun"
> 
> Is he allowed to go next year ?:haha::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> If I can take it I guess soClick to expand...

:haha::thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Right ladies walk time ,laters :) :hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T...fab pics and you are smokin!:haha::hugs: Even before H, I couldn't wear jean leggings if I tried.:wacko:

M, good luck with whatever you decide! I know it's late there already, but you know what I mean.:winkwink::hugs:

C, nice to see you back and I agree with T, sounds like you need the gym more so than dieting.:hugs:

WB, great news and I hope this cycle is it! Does your clinic always do a 3DT vs. a 5DT?:hugs:

Milty, I am so glad you and DS are having such a good time together!:hugs:

Liz, hope you are having fun at the happiest place on earth.:haha::hugs:

Dylis, did you make it outside yet? Has your ass even sat on one of those lawn chairs yet?:wacko::hugs:

Suki, it feels like you are travelling all of the time; so very jealous!:hugs:

If I have forgotten anyone, I do apologize, but :hugs: all around!

Where in the hell is Jax?!:growlmad::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave: Garnet! Damn, I did not mean to forget you and I am sorry you aren't feeling well.:hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> Jennjenn said:
> 
> 
> I gave up my membership, and work out at home. But yes I need to get back into that and quit being a lazy ass. I can always find soemthing else to do!
> 
> I know its so hard isn't it ,it's been raining all day here and I walk for 75 minutes a night now but hate doing it in the rain ,guess I just have to suck it up :haha:Click to expand...

Seriously impressed with the nightly walks, esp in the pissy rain. Gonna give myself a kick up the butt! 
X


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> :wave: Garnet! Damn, I did not mean to forget you and I am sorry you aren't feeling well.:hugs:

Truly I am hurt:haha::haha::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> :wave: Garnet! Damn, I did not mean to forget you and I am sorry you aren't feeling well.:hugs:
> 
> Truly I am hurt:haha::haha::haha:Click to expand...

Me too! :cry: What a biatch! :haha:


----------



## crystal443

Morning all!!!!:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

dachsundmom said:


> Well, well, well...look who was able to get up off her face in the garden to come and say hi! :wine::haha::hugs:

:blush: no secrets here anymore are there! :haha::haha:


----------



## Jax41

God, I can't catch up! :dohh: Did have a sneak at the pix T, you're looking good girlie!! :thumbup: How much have you lost now?

I WW'd it on Sat and stayed the same, have one measly lil pound to lose and then I'm back to goal - ARGGGHHH!!!!! 

Wanna b, hope the retrieval went well on Saturday, have you posted the results? :hugs:

Suki, Milty, Crystal, Dmom, Indigo, Butterfly, Liz (wow envious about Florida holidays!), Dylis, Garnet, threebirds :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs: it's goood to be back :kiss:


----------



## Desperado167

And where the hell have u been :growlmad::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Working morning, noon and night T, that's what I've been up too!

Wow, that's brilliant well done!!! :kiss:

When are you off on your holidays? Hey this thread is gonna have it's 1st birthday soon!!! :haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> Working morning, noon and night T, that's what I've been up too!
> 
> Wow, that's brilliant well done!!! :kiss:
> 
> When are you off on your holidays? Hey this thread is gonna have it's 1st birthday soon!!! :haha:

Yip :)


----------



## Garnet

Jax41 said:


> Working morning, noon and night T, that's what I've been up too!
> 
> Wow, that's brilliant well done!!! :kiss:
> 
> When are you off on your holidays? Hey this thread is gonna have it's 1st birthday soon!!! :haha:

Hi:hi::dance:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Working morning, noon and night T, that's what I've been up too!
> 
> Wow, that's brilliant well done!!! :kiss:
> 
> When are you off on your holidays? Hey this thread is gonna have it's 1st birthday soon!!! :haha:
> 
> Yip the thread is one on August the sixth lol . Just heading to the north coast same as always &#10084;really looking forward to it . Feel angry at my hubby as he called me a dirtbag as the fridge needed cleaning so am a bit late but spring cleaning all day today blah anything to shut him up he's started again if I give up my voluntary work and childminding the house would be spotless grrrr&#10084;Click to expand...

Well he can get off his duff and clean too.:growlmad: Boy my husband would be frightened if he ever said something is dirty and I should give up my activities.:grr::grr:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jax41 said:
> 
> 
> Working morning, noon and night T, that's what I've been up too!
> 
> Wow, that's brilliant well done!!! :kiss:
> 
> When are you off on your holidays? Hey this thread is gonna have it's 1st birthday soon!!! :haha:
> 
> Yip the thread is one on August the sixth lol . Just heading to the north coast same as always &#10084;really looking forward to it . Feel angry at my hubby as he called me a dirtbag as the fridge needed cleaning so am a bit late but spring cleaning all day today blah anything to shut him up he's started again if I give up my voluntary work and childminding the house would be spotless grrrr&#10084;Click to expand...
> 
> Well he can get off his duff and clean too.:growlmad: Boy my husband would be frightened if he ever said something is dirty and I should give up my activities.:grr::grr:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::thumbup:I need you here with me ,yip Xx


----------



## Jax41

:haha::haha::haha::haha: You tell him T!

I helped my Ma out with some spring cleaning bits the other week and DH told me why you doing that there when you don't do it here? Errm, excuse me but who works their fingers to the bone before you come home of an evening making home look nice hmmm? He received a fist sandwich for that one, phucking cheek!!!! :growlmad:


----------



## Desperado167

Jax41 said:


> :haha::haha::haha::haha: You tell him T!
> 
> I helped my Ma out with some spring cleaning bits the other week and DH told me why you doing that there when you don't do it here? Errm, excuse me but who works their fingers to the bone before you come home of an evening making home look nice hmmm? He received a fist sandwich for that one, phucking cheek!!!! :growlmad:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Jennjenn

My DH was so nice to do the dishes 2 days in a row and unload the dishwasher. I was so thankful until I opened the cabinets and drawers! A monkey could have done a better job. I don't understand if there are forks on one side and spoons on the other side why you would mix them all together. Don't get me started on the plates, bowls and TUPPERWARE DRAWER! :finger:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> My DH was so nice to do the dishes 2 days in a row and unload the dishwasher. I was so thankful until I opened the cabinets and drawers! A monkey could have done a better job. I don't understand if there are forks on one side and spoons on the other side why you would mix them all together. Don't get me started on the plates, bowls and TUPPERWARE DRAWER! :finger:

O Jesus my hubby is a freak with the cutlery drawer if one thing is out of place he has a fit :wacko::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Jenn, I think they do it on purpose so they can get out of doing chores. 
Despie, if my hubby said what yours did my foot would be permanently in his arse.


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Jenn, I think they do it on purpose so they can get out of doing chores.
> Despie, if my hubby said what yours did my foot would be permanently in his arse.

:haha:I know ,don't worry I will make him pay :finger::finger:


----------



## Dylis

:im guilty of throwing all the cutlery in any way so long as the drawer shuts:haha:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I'm on the train coming home from Norfolk- feeling a bit sorry for myself cos I had to leave the kids in Norfolk with my mum cos I have work wed- fri. Never mind I have two weeks off with them in a few weeks and were going to France for a week- I've never had so many holidays!!

Despie- my OH knows if he said anything about the house being dirty it would be his last words!! He's pretty unusual in the fact that we pretty much share stuff, I do a bit more but I only work 3 days so I'm home more. I think you need to withdraw your fun services or put laxatives in his tea ha ha!

Jax- hurray you're back we missed you!

Hi to Dmon, Milty, indigo, BF, LL, dippy, Dylis, Sus, crystal, garnet, Viking and anyone else I've forgotten

Take care

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :im guilty of throwing all the cutlery in any way so long as the drawer shuts:haha:

:haha:I would too :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> I'm on the train coming home from Norfolk- feeling a bit sorry for myself cos I had to leave the kids in Norfolk with my mum cos I have work wed- fri. Never mind I have two weeks off with them in a few weeks and were going to France for a week- I've never had so many holidays!!
> 
> Despie- my OH knows if he said anything about the house being dirty it would be his last words!! He's pretty unusual in the fact that we pretty much share stuff, I do a bit more but I only work 3 days so I'm home more. I think you need to withdraw your fun services or put laxatives in his tea ha ha!
> 
> Jax- hurray you're back we missed you!
> 
> Hi to Dmon, Milty, indigo, BF, LL, dippy, Dylis, Sus, crystal, garnet, Viking and anyone else I've forgotten
> 
> Take care
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Aw am sure u will miss the kids but they will be grand and u get some time to yourself ,thinking of you loads lovey for Thursday ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

phuckface, fist sandwich, monkey :rofl::rofl::rofl:

:hi:


----------



## dachsundmom

Butterfly67 said:


> phuckface, fist sandwich, monkey :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hi:

Sure beats a fist phuck!:thumbup::haha:


:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

oh man, despie, no way DH will ever say stuff like that. Just one look and he'll know better. He knows which battles to fight... besides, all I do is pick up after himself anyway! We want kids but I already have a major kid living with me! ...sigh...

quick update: Today was transfer day. Everything went well. The 5 embryos continued to grow, so today they chose the "best 2" to put back in. On day 5 they'll see how many out of the 3 left are still doing OK and they'll freeze those. Pregnancy test is on August 6th. I'm so nervous!!! I don't want to move too much, maybe they'll fall off! :haha:
thank you all for the kind wishes. Please, continue to pray/send positive vibes for these embryos to grow!
dmom: my clinic does 3 day transfers as a general policy :shrug: I think they make exceptions depending on each patient.


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- Good Luck!!!! Wow PUPO with twins...how exciting :hugs::hugs::hugs: stick little beans :) Can't wait for you to test

My clinic only does 3 day transfers, they're reasoning is the embies are in a better enviroment in the womb to grow then in a dish :shrug: I've also read 5 day blasts do better but I think if you have a sticky bean then you have a sticky bean :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

I have some drawers that are like that, but this is the only one that has to stay organized because DH CANNOT EAT UNLESS HE HAS HIS SPECIAL FREAKING FORK! I could never find it when the drawer was all jumbled and he bitched when he couldn't find it! His fork really isn't all that special, just the tines are sharp so he can stab his food...sounds like a caveman! :devil:


----------



## Desperado167

Jennjenn said:


> I have some drawers that are like that, but this is the only one that has to stay organized because DH CANNOT EAT UNLESS HE HAS HIS SPECIAL FREAKING FORK! I could never find it when the drawer was all jumbled and he bitched when he couldn't find it! His fork really isn't all that special, just the tines are sharp so he can stab his food...sounds like a caveman! :devil:

:rofl::rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> phuckface, fist sandwich, monkey :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hi:

:rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

dachsundmom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> phuckface, fist sandwich, monkey :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> :hi:
> 
> Sure beats a fist phuck!:thumbup::haha:
> 
> 
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl::hug:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> oh man, despie, no way DH will ever say stuff like that. Just one look and he'll know better. He knows which battles to fight... besides, all I do is pick up after himself anyway! We want kids but I already have a major kid living with me! ...sigh...
> 
> quick update: Today was transfer day. Everything went well. The 5 embryos continued to grow, so today they chose the "best 2" to put back in. On day 5 they'll see how many out of the 3 left are still doing OK and they'll freeze those. Pregnancy test is on August 6th. I'm so nervous!!! I don't want to move too much, maybe they'll fall off! :haha:
> thank you all for the kind wishes. Please, continue to pray/send positive vibes for these embryos to grow!
> dmom: my clinic does 3 day transfers as a general policy :shrug: I think they make exceptions depending on each patient.

Am praying and waiting anxiously everyday for updates ,come on embies stick :cloud9:Love you loads :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning ladies ,it's weigh in today ,scary biscuits :haha:Am starving and can't wait till breakfast ,hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:rofl: :rofl: you little minx T :haha::haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Wana B, great news that all 5 embies made it - they must be good and strong :thumbup::happydance::happydance: Fingers crossed that you get a sticky bean or two :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

n :sleep:It's a lovely day today and I hate being inside :growlmad::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Revenge at its finest,:haha::haha::haha::winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> So lost 2 pounds ,that's 471/2 pounds :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:Still need 1 1/2 pound to get that 3 and a 1/2 stone ,next weeks it's mine :thumbup:Had the kids out all morning at the park again ,home to clean :sleep:It's a lovely day today and I hate being inside :growlmad::hugs:

Good job:thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Well woke up still feeling crappy. Weird thing is my ovaries have strange painful twinges and my undies had like brown blood in them this morning. I have not been trying to TTC so have no ideal what day I'm on. Last period was quite painful cause of May's MC and it was the first one. Plus I still got that sore throat crap. Ahh shoot me now....


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Well woke up still feeling crappy. Weird thing is my ovaries have strange painful twinges and my undies had like brown blood in them this morning. I have not been trying to TTC so have no ideal what day I'm on. Last period was quite painful cause of May's MC and it was the first one. Plus I still got that sore throat crap. Ahh shoot me now....

Could it be implantation ?fixed for you ,do u have no idea at all wen you dtd or ovulated ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well woke up still feeling crappy. Weird thing is my ovaries have strange painful twinges and my undies had like brown blood in them this morning. I have not been trying to TTC so have no ideal what day I'm on. Last period was quite painful cause of May's MC and it was the first one. Plus I still got that sore throat crap. Ahh shoot me now....
> 
> Could it be implantation ?fixed for you ,do u have no idea at all wen you dtd or ovulated ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Nope but hubby has been quite randy lately. He says it helps with 
stress.:haha::haha::blush: We just been doing it..:wacko::wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Well woke up still feeling crappy. Weird thing is my ovaries have strange painful twinges and my undies had like brown blood in them this morning. I have not been trying to TTC so have no ideal what day I'm on. Last period was quite painful cause of May's MC and it was the first one. Plus I still got that sore throat crap. Ahh shoot me now....
> 
> Could it be implantation ?fixed for you ,do u have no idea at all wen you dtd or ovulated ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> Nope but hubby has been quite randy lately. He says it helps with
> stress.:haha::haha::blush: we.Click to expand...

Chocolate helps me with stress :haha:


----------



## wana b a mom

you sexy thing despie... dh can't get enough of you!! :haha:

garnet, maybe it's implantation :shrug: good luck!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Well done on the weight loss T :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

Garnet, do you have old charts that you can take a look at to see where you are in your cycle? I can't remember whether you were charting or not :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Well done on the weight loss T :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Garnet, do you have old charts that you can take a look at to see where you are in your cycle? I can't remember whether you were charting or not :wacko:

BF, 
I don't chart because I'm Lazy. I kinda know when i ovulate cause cm is crazy and ovary pains and when I'm not sure I use a dollar store opk when I'm actually TTC. I been a bit busy lately and not tracking. My last period was like day 36 because of MC and i usually 28_30 days so if AF come it will be by the 5 th.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Well done on the weight loss T :thumbup::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Garnet, do you have old charts that you can take a look at to see where you are in your cycle? I can't remember whether you were charting or not :wacko:
> 
> BF,
> I don't chart because I'm Lazy. I kinda know when i ovulate cause cm is crazy and ovary pains and when I'm not sure I use a dollar store opk when I'm actually TTC. I been a bit busy lately and not tracking. My last period was like day 36 because of MC and i usually 28_30 days so if AF come it will be by the 5 th.Click to expand...

Ok so it's perfect timing for implantation :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

T, big congrats on the weigh in!:happydance::hugs:

G, do you ever get OV spotting?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> T, big congrats on the weigh in!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> G, do you ever get OV spotting?:shrug::hugs:

No I don't get that! I don't really get implantation bleeding either. It could be residue from May's. MC.:wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Happy Thursday everyone,quick hello e :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Good luck Suki! hello and good morning ladies! It is gonna be hot today. I'm almost done with this hot weather and no rain. I'm thinking of unpacking for a bit and taking the kids to the mall..


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

Thanks for the good luck wishes for today! It went okay, I got there and the doctor said if it looks very abnormal she would do the treatment today and she thought my pathology report was a bit wishy washy so she wasn't sure which way it would go. anyway she did the colposcopy and said she could see changes but she didnt think they were serious enough to do the treatment today so she took a couple of biopsies instead and the results will take 2-4 weeks. she was very sweet and said as we're ttc she doesn't want us to miss a month ttc if I don't need treatment so she said to phone in two weeks to see if i need treatment or not and if i don't we can ttc that month. so it was fine it wasnt painful at all- obviously the treament would be more uncomfortable but I'm reasurred about the actual colposcopy :thumbup:

Hope all you lovely ladies are well and enjoying the sun.

Sending lots of

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

to those who need it

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Glad it went OK suki - and good that you can ttc next month if you don't need further treatment - fingers crossed that is the case :thumbup:

Was a lovely day today - I started off by stripping wallpaper in a south facing room = sauna :haha: then bff came round for a quick visit then went to see another good friend down at the beach and swam in the sea :shipw: was a bit cold and murky but not as :cold: as I thought it would be :happydance:

Asked both friends if they would be reference people for adoption and although both said yes my bff said she might ot be allowed as she is a policewoman :growlmad:

Hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Glad it went OK suki - and good that you can ttc next month if you don't need further treatment - fingers crossed that is the case :thumbup:
> 
> Was a lovely day today - I started off by stripping wallpaper in a south facing room = sauna :haha: then bff came round for a quick visit then went to see another good friend down at the beach and swam in the sea :shipw: was a bit cold and murky but not as :cold: as I thought it would be :happydance:
> 
> Asked both friends if they would be reference people for adoption and although both said yes my bff said she might ot be allowed as she is a policewoman :growlmad:
> 
> Hope everyone is having a lovely day :hugs::hugs:

Sounds like a fab day :happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Hi everyone
> 
> Thanks for the good luck wishes for today! It went okay, I got there and the doctor said if it looks very abnormal she would do the treatment today and she thought my pathology report was a bit wishy washy so she wasn't sure which way it would go. anyway she did the colposcopy and said she could see changes but she didnt think they were serious enough to do the treatment today so she took a couple of biopsies instead and the results will take 2-4 weeks. she was very sweet and said as we're ttc she doesn't want us to miss a month ttc if I don't need treatment so she said to phone in two weeks to see if i need treatment or not and if i don't we can ttc that month. so it was fine it wasnt painful at all- obviously the treament would be more uncomfortable but I'm reasurred about the actual colposcopy :thumbup:
> 
> Hope all you lovely ladies are well and enjoying the sun.
> 
> Sending lots of
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> to those who need it
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Omg that's wonderful news ,fixed for two weeks news :cloud9::cloud9::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Thanks Despie & BF I really appreciate the support.
It's funny how tiring anxiety is I'm absolutely knackered! Kids are back about 11pm so going to get some sleep now & OH will wake me up when there here 
Night night lovely ladies
Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Thanks Despie & BF I really appreciate the support.
> It's funny how tiring anxiety is I'm absolutely knackered! Kids are back about 11pm so going to get some sleep now & OH will wake me up when there here
> Night night lovely ladies
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Good night beautiful ,sleep well :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/e412fd38.jpg


----------



## crystal443

She is sooo cute :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Garnet said:


> dachsundmom said:
> 
> 
> T, big congrats on the weigh in!:happydance::hugs:
> 
> G, do you ever get OV spotting?:shrug::hugs:
> 
> No I don't get that! I don't really get implantation bleeding either. It could be residue from May's. MC.:wacko:Click to expand...

I've never had implantation bleeding but last cycle I had creamy dark pinkish to reddish spotting once on 6 DPO and I did get a BFP so it could possibly be implantation:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Bfn today ,feel so down ,don't know how much longer I can keep going ,:cry::cry::nope:


----------



## dachsundmom

:cry::cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

:cry::hugs::hugs::flower:


----------



## Jennjenn

:hugs: to you Despie.


----------



## Indigo77

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
:flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower::flower:

https://www.public-domain-image.com/plants/flowers/slides/flowers-pollen-purple.jpg


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs: Sorry about the bfn


----------



## Desperado167

Don't know why it has effected me like this today I guess I am stupid :haha:Cried until I had no more tears then washed my face and went and sat beside the sea ,am still so angry I mean wot else can I do :(


----------



## wana b a mom

oh despie, I'm sorry you are sad :hugs::hugs::hugs: please cheer up, hey maybe you tested too soon?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> oh despie, I'm sorry you are sad :hugs::hugs::hugs: please cheer up, hey maybe you tested too soon?

Maybe ,how are you ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Hi hon, just came on to see if you had tested :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

I think that maybe it hits us harder as each month goes on as we think we are running out of time. I love sitting by the sea :shipw: - you can just watch and marvel at the power of it and of nature itself and get lost in the crashing of the waves :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Wish I could give you a big fat BFP hon :cry::hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

I'm ok, just waiting ;)


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> I'm ok, just waiting ;)

Ok can I just wait with you ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

of course!!

nurse just called to let me know that none of the 3 embryos survived to day 5 for freezing... :cry: makes me nervous... I hope that the ones they transferred are ok still.... :cry:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Hi hon, just came on to see if you had tested :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> I think that maybe it hits us harder as each month goes on as we think we are running out of time. I love sitting by the sea :shipw: - you can just watch and marvel at the power of it and of nature itself and get lost in the crashing of the waves :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wish I could give you a big fat BFP hon :cry::hug:

Aw I nearly missed this :cry:Thank you my lovely friend :kiss:,,yea I love the sea always feel at home beside it ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> of course!!
> 
> nurse just called to let me know that none of the 3 embryos survived to day 5 for freezing... :cry: makes me nervous... I hope that the ones they transferred are ok still.... :cry:

O no :cry: praying for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Despie sorry you're having a shit day & you got a BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs:
I think BF is right it hits harder cos each month more time has passed. Fx you're testing to soon Hun, hope the sea made you feel a little bit better. Sending lots of love :hugs::hugs:

Wannabe- I'm really, really hoping the embies on board stick :hugs::hugs:

Hi to everyone else had a busy day @ work, still having some cramps & a but of bleeding but feeling okay. Did POAS today & got BFN- strangely it dudn't upset me today but I'm sure I'll still be upset when AF comes

Have a great weekend lovely ladies

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

sukisam said:


> Despie sorry you're having a shit day & you got a BFN :hugs::hugs::hugs:
> I think BF is right it hits harder cos each month more time has passed. Fx you're testing to soon Hun, hope the sea made you feel a little bit better. Sending lots of love :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Wannabe- I'm really, really hoping the embies on board stick :hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi to everyone else had a busy day @ work, still having some cramps & a but of bleeding but feeling okay. Did POAS today & got BFN- strangely it dudn't upset me today but I'm sure I'll still be upset when AF comes
> 
> Have a great weekend lovely ladies
> 
> Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

How many dpo are you ?thanks suki :kiss:Had a lovely talk ,I do find it hard to open up sometimes ,but yea tomorrows another day :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

So my DHEA has been ordered :thumbup:Got jarrows 25 mg so am guessing I need to take three a day ,don't even know how it helps but have heard so many ladies giving it the thumb up :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Sounds like a good plan - I think Crystal (or someone else?) said they took the 3 pills over the course of a day to spread them out :thumbup:

Wana b, sorry that you have no frosties but the ones in there are in the right environment :thumbup::hugs::hugs:

Played golf today and knackered - settling in with a G&T to watch the Opening Ceremony :happydance:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: garnet, 44, dylis and googly :haha:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> of course!!
> 
> nurse just called to let me know that none of the 3 embryos survived to day 5 for freezing... :cry: makes me nervous... I hope that the ones they transferred are ok still.... :cry:

No thinking negitive! You believe those babies are all right   . We will be there when you deliver the twins:thumbup:


----------



## Butterfly67

Oh and am really happy that I hopefully am finally getting rid of my ganglion on my hand - it was really big so I got a hyperdermic needle and tried sucking out the fluid a few days ago but was too chicken to stick in in far enough but it did seem to help a bit (it was sterile btw:haha:). ANd after golf today it has really gone down as it was massive :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: garnet, 44, dylis and googly :haha:

Hi Bf ,
Sounds lovely by the sea. I get to go to the lakes and mountains..:flower:


----------



## Viking15

BF, won't a doctor do that for you? I just saw that on TV yesterday. Ouchy! 

WanaB, I'm with Garnet. Positive thinking. They picked the best ones and they are the pros. Much sticky:dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and am really happy that I hopefully am finally getting rid of my ganglion on my hand - it was really big so I got a hyperdermic needle and tried sucking out the fluid a few days ago but was too chicken to stick in in far enough but it did seem to help a bit (it was sterile btw:haha:). ANd after golf today it has really gone down as it was massive :happydance::happydance:

O Jesus omg I can't believe you did that :haha::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Viking15 said:


> BF, won't a doctor do that for you? I just saw that on TV yesterday. Ouchy!
> 
> WanaB, I'm with Garnet. Positive thinking. They picked the best ones and they are the pros. Much sticky:dust:

I figured I would try it and if it didn't work then I would go to the doc (don't like going unless i really have to) - maybe I should have looked for a video on youtube... :haha: I wiped it with gin as I didn't have any anaesthetic but maybe I should have drunk it instead :haha:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> Oh and am really happy that I hopefully am finally getting rid of my ganglion on my hand - it was really big so I got a hyperdermic needle and tried sucking out the fluid a few days ago but was too chicken to stick in in far enough but it did seem to help a bit (it was sterile btw:haha:). ANd after golf today it has really gone down as it was massive :happydance::happydance:

OK now I'm curious! Gonna Google..:flower:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF, won't a doctor do that for you? I just saw that on TV yesterday. Ouchy!
> 
> WanaB, I'm with Garnet. Positive thinking. They picked the best ones and they are the pros. Much sticky:dust:
> 
> I figured I would try it and if it didn't work then I would go to the doc (don't like going unless i really have to) - maybe I should have looked for a video on youtube... :haha: I wiped it with gin as I didn't have any anaesthetic but maybe I should have drunk it instead :haha:Click to expand...

Omfg you are one crazy biatch :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Desperado167 said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF, won't a doctor do that for you? I just saw that on TV yesterday. Ouchy!
> 
> WanaB, I'm with Garnet. Positive thinking. They picked the best ones and they are the pros. Much sticky:dust:
> 
> I figured I would try it and if it didn't work then I would go to the doc (don't like going unless i really have to) - maybe I should have looked for a video on youtube... :haha: I wiped it with gin as I didn't have any anaesthetic but maybe I should have drunk it instead :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg you are one crazy biatch :haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha::haha:

I just googled on youtube and there are some gross ones where all the gel type stuff comes out but mine didn't, it has stayed in there somewhere but hopefully dispersed :thumbup::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

BF....u r so hardcore....:thumbup:

W...FXed!!!!!

T...it breaks my heart to imagine you crying like that... :cry::cry::cry:

Suki....:hugs:

:hi: everyone else!


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> BF, won't a doctor do that for you? I just saw that on TV yesterday. Ouchy!
> 
> WanaB, I'm with Garnet. Positive thinking. They picked the best ones and they are the pros. Much sticky:dust:
> 
> I figured I would try it and if it didn't work then I would go to the doc (don't like going unless i really have to) - maybe I should have looked for a video on youtube... :haha: I wiped it with gin as I didn't have any anaesthetic but maybe I should have drunk it instead :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> Omfg you are one crazy biatch :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> :haha::haha::haha:
> 
> I just googled on youtube and there are some gross ones where all the gel type stuff comes out but mine didn't, it has stayed in there somewhere but hopefully dispersed :thumbup::wacko:Click to expand...

Ok now I don't want breakfast :sick::sick::sick:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> BF....u r so hardcore....:thumbup:
> 
> W...FXed!!!!!
> 
> T...it breaks my heart to imagine you crying like that... :cry::cry::cry:
> 
> Suki....:hugs:
> 
> :hi: everyone else!

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:Sorry for being such a drama queen ,feeling a bit better today ,just wish af would appear now but I did get a temp rise today so who knows ,but af prob won't come till tuesday ,thanks indigo xxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Morning ladies ,got a bit of a temp rise but that prob means phuck ,wanna indigo b bf jax dylis dippy 44 googly three birds PB jenn liz rashaa garnet Milty crystal Viking and suki and sus and everyone else big loves and thanks for stopping by :kiss:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning T :hi: you have done so well with your weight loss it really doesn't matter if you lose that last 4 lbs as you look great as it is :flower:

Still buzzing off the brilliance of the opening ceremony last night :happydance::happydance: Back is killing me though after playing golf yesterday and have to go and get the last of my stuff out of storage including a couple of heavy boxes :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## sukisam

just did a long reply on my phone and the page crashed :growlmad::growlmad:

Happy saturdays ladies. I'm 9dpo (ish) did POAS today and got a BFN, thought id better test as I'm having a few beers with the girls tonight. We weren't really trying this month the only thing that's given me a teeny bit of hope are my very sore, enormous tits!! Well OH has just told me off for moving all the bedroo furniture and hanging of a stepladder taping up getting ready to paint as Im not allowed to exercise for 3 days after colposcopy. That's me told :blush:, guess he's painting on his own, FX he does a good job.

Despie-you have lots loads of weight and look amazing and your holiday will be fab with or without the 4 pounds :thumbup:. 6 months ago you would've been delighted with your current weight and as we keep telling you- you are HOT!! I think you need to nurture and support yourself with yummy fresh food like SW not having shakes- 700 caleries is very low. i get why you're doing it BUT please don't beat yourself up if you don't stick to it. I wish i could give you a sticky BFP, but you do still have time this cycle so i'm still keeping everything crossed for you :hugs::hugs:

BF- you craaaaazy lady!! still I'm glad it's feeling better. yep the opening ceremony was amazing and my fantsay boyfriend David Beckham was HOT!!

Hi to Indigo, Garnet, Jax, sus, Milty, wanna, Crystal, Viking, LL, Dippy, Dylis and anyone else I've forgotten

Have a great day

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning T :hi: you have done so well with your weight loss it really doesn't matter if you lose that last 4 lbs as you look great as it is :flower:
> 
> Still buzzing off the brilliance of the opening ceremony last night :happydance::happydance: Back is killing me though after playing golf yesterday and have to go and get the last of my stuff out of storage including a couple of heavy boxes :growlmad::growlmad:

Aw thanks m :cloud9:did u watch all of the ceremony ,I fell asleep after an hour :dohh:,how's your hand today ?:hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Suki thanks and u are right ,:O and i love David Beckham too :cloud9:but don't tell my hubby :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi having issues posting so :hi:

Despie your weigh loss is fantastic, mines on a halt

The opening ceremony was amazing and beckham did look good on that speedboat:blush:Bf when are you off to the football??


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi having issues posting so :hi:
> 
> Despie your weigh loss is fantastic, mines on a halt
> 
> The opening ceremony was amazing and beckham did look good on that speedboat:blush:Bf when are you off to the football??

Dylis ,hi :flower:Yipee you have a Ticker thingy :haha::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi to all of the 27 guests reading :flower:Come say hello :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Morning all! Up and ready to work in my flower beds today. I wish the kitchen fairy would pay me a visit and clean up the mess!

Loved 007 and Mr.Bean!


----------



## dachsundmom

Hi ladies!:flower:

T, 700 cals a day does not sound like enough and I thought that anything under 1200 would send your body into starvation mode?:shrug::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Yeah Despie you need to eat more. I cut out all processed foods and salt and only a little fruit like watermelon or berries. That helped a lot but those last 4-5 pounds are always the hardest. Good luck duckie, but I think you need to eat a little more than 700 cals a day...it will be hard to walk/exercise with so few. Try egg whites, good source of protein and low cal!


----------



## dachsundmom

C, you are up very early for a Saturday?!:wacko::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Despie as women we should never go under 1200 calories a day... For men it is 1500. The only time I did less was with the HCG diet and that is only because of the HCG that makes sure you are using the stored fat as energy. Be very careful as it can and will mess up your cycles too. Amenorrhea is caused by not eating enough. 

Chose healthy foods, cut down on fats if you like and on carbs but you really need to eat more. Best thing actually is to increase activity level. You can BURN more calories but you should not consume less


----------



## Milty

26 pages :coffee:


----------



## Desperado167

Ok ladies I didn't realise that was so bad :blush:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Milty said:


> 26 pages :coffee:

:haha::blush:Hi beautiful :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

good morning


----------



## Butterfly67

LOL at 26 pages Milty :haha:

B loving the new avatar :happydance:

Yes Dylis, am off to the football on Wednesday and off to the Olympic Park and up the Orbit on Monday evening :happydance::happydance:

T my hand is good, can't feel anything through the pain of my back :dohh::haha:

27 guest readers :wacko::saywhat:


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> LOL at 26 pages Milty :haha:
> 
> B loving the new avatar :happydance:
> 
> Yes Dylis, am off to the football on Wednesday and off to the Olympic Park and up the Orbit on Monday evening :happydance::happydance:
> 
> T my hand is good, can't feel anything through the pain of my back :dohh::haha:
> 
> 27 guest readers :wacko::saywhat:

Your poor back :cry:You need to rest woman :growlmad:!boring afternoon in for me ,just back from more food shopping ,these darn kids never stop eating :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Hi ladies!:flower:
> 
> T, 700 cals a day does not sound like enough and I thought that anything under 1200 would send your body into starvation mode?:shrug::hugs:

She's right...You need at LEAST 1200 calories/day. :wacko::wacko::wacko:


----------



## Indigo77

T & other moms...

N still wants to feed every 2-2.5 hours. :wacko: 
I thought he'd increase his intake & feeding frequency would decrease by now. :shrug:

Any advice?


----------



## Milty

Indigo take the herb fenugreek and increase your supply. This is a big growth age for him so that is why he is wanting to eat so often. 

This will work wonders I promise


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> T & other moms...
> 
> N still wants to feed every 2-2.5 hours. :wacko:
> I thought he'd increase his intake & feeding frequency would decrease by now. :shrug:
> 
> Any advice?

Yah he still little so he will want to feed more. Might want pump extra bottles so Daddy can feed him too especially at night. :winkwink:


----------



## Garnet

Good morning Ladies,
Gave myself a good black eye this morning. Bent down to turn on water hose and I was trying to avoid the thorny rose bush and wacked myself on the hose holder. Ouch. Did some wedding an cut out those thorny bushes. There has been very little rain and it is gonna be in the 100's all week. I'm tired of it. Hope everyone has a nice Saturday.


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Good morning Ladies,
> Gave myself a good black eye this morning. Bent down to turn on water hose and I was trying to avoid the thorny rose bush and wacked myself on the hose holder. Ouch. Did some wedding an cut out those thorny bushes. There has been very little rain and it is gonna be in the 100's all week. I'm tired of it. Hope everyone has a nice Saturday.

Ouch poor you ,am sure that was really sore :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> T & other moms...
> 
> N still wants to feed every 2-2.5 hours. :wacko:
> I thought he'd increase his intake & feeding frequency would decrease by now. :shrug:
> 
> Any advice?

I know with my kids they fell asleep wen i Was feeding them so I woke them up by cleaning their faces with some cold water on cotton wool and then continued feeding ,the early days are difficult and my ds was like this too it was a nightmare ,are you bottle feeding ?could you get him the thicker formula ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

I'm FFing, so T, I think I'll try your approach. Yes, he does fall asleep. I don't want to change formulas right now because this one works for him & the other 2 I tried made him fussy & gassy.

Oooh....he's going to be mad :growlmad: when he gets cold water on his face! 
I'll tell him his Auntie T made me do it. :haha:

Thanks ladies! :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> I'm FFing, so T, I think I'll try your approach. Yes, he does fall asleep. I don't want to change formulas right now because this one works for him & the other 2 I tried made him fussy & gassy.
> 
> Oooh....he's going to be mad :growlmad: when he gets cold water on his face!
> I'll tell him his Auntie T made me do it. :haha:
> 
> Thanks ladies! :winkwink:

:haha:Aw bless ,it's not the nicest thing to do but it helped me :thumbup:Any more pics am sure he's getting big ,wot was his weight last time he got weighed ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo I think they take a growth spurt as well at three -four weeks so it could be that too ,hopefully at night once he's in a routine he will go longer without feeds as I know during the day it's doable but night times the killer ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

He was 9.5 on the 17th.


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo77 said:


> He was 9.5 on the 17th.
> 
> This is his drunk pose...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d52b647d.jpg

O my goodness he's such a little man isn't he :cloud9::cloud9:I love him so much ,give him a kiss from me :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Indigo77 said:


> He was 9.5 on the 17th.
> 
> This is his drunk pose...
> 
> https://i1086.photobucket.com/albums/j456/Indigo77/d52b647d.jpg

At least he enjoyed it:thumbup:


----------



## Milty

oh sooo sweet


----------



## LLbean

Indigo he is such an old soul. So cute!!!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aww he is so cute :awww: Yes blame auntie T :haha::haha:


----------



## sukisam

Indigo -mine were both premmies so used to fall asleep during feeds and you can only keep the formula for an hour so i used to blow on their faces and rub their earlobes to keep them awake! I did put DS on the fuller feed just for his 10pm feed and then he'd sleep until 3am ish. good luck -he is GORGEOUS! So pleased for you :hugs::hugs:

Hi everyonelse- well I had a nice time with the girls last night we had a few beers and lots of giggles :thumbup:. Got family coming round for a BBQ so eed the rain to stop :growlmad:. Havent POAS today I'm sure Af will come but seriously my tits have been so painful this month which is a bit mean.

Despie- hope you're okay sweetie, I hope your temps still up :hugs::hugs:

BF- hope the hands okay. OH and DS are going to the football Wed too- C.mon team GB! :hugs:

Hi to Garnet, LL, Dippy, Dylis, jax, Viking, Sus, Dmon, Crystal, Milty and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Beautiful boy Indigo!! :cloud9:

I'm back from Brugge, we had the best time ever, I was so happy :cloud9: Will post pics on my journal sooooon.....

Just off to try and catch up with you all, big HUGS!!!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Hi everyone ,sorry haven't posted yet today :Hi to everyone and jax glad you had a great time ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

My loveky new pic


----------



## Indigo77

Oooh....Looooove Klimt! :thumbup:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> https://i1142.photobucket.com/albums/n607/tmitchell1671/f4b8f46c.jpg. Bought myself this new pic from ikea and some lovely pink glasses and a plastic picnic set :thumbup:

Cool:thumbup:


----------



## Desperado167

Thanks been wanting it for ages happydance::happydance::happydance:,feeling soooo Happy ,love you ladies :cloud9:


----------



## Indigo77

45 lbs is AMAZING! :thumbup:

We love you, too. :flower:

You're always here for us & you are such a cool & awesome lady. :hug:

Niko just had the most massive poo ever!!! :blush:
I _almost_ took a pic. :blush: It _was_ that massive! :wacko:
I was gagging aloud, even though it didn't smell....:sick:
Just the *thought* of it made me gag! :shrug:

Nothing is off limits to share, right? :haha:

If I were LL, I _would_ have taken a pic & posted it without a spoiler! :rofl:


----------



## Butterfly67

:happydance::happydance::happydance::haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Indigo :cry::cry:Thank you so much :cloud9:That's so lovely and omg I dare you to post the pic :haha::haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Indigo77 said:


> 45 lbs is AMAZING! :thumbup:
> 
> We love you, too. :flower:
> 
> You're always here for us & you are such a cool & awesome lady. :hug:
> 
> Niko just had the most massive poo ever!!! :blush:
> I _almost_ took a pic. :blush: It _was_ that massive! :wacko:
> I was gagging aloud, even though it didn't smell....:sick:
> Just the *thought* of it made me gag! :shrug:
> 
> Nothing is off limits to share, right? :haha:
> 
> If I were LL, I _would_ have taken a pic & posted it without a spoiler! :rofl:

:haha::haha::haha: :sick:


----------



## Desperado167

I miss liz :cry:Wen is she back ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Yeah we want see more pictures of the incredible shrinking woman. Especially holiday pics...


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Yeah we want see more pictures of the incredible shrinking woman. Especially holiday pics...

:thumbup:You got it :hugs:How's your black eye today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we want see more pictures of the incredible shrinking woman. Especially holiday pics...
> 
> :thumbup:You got it :hugs:How's your black eye today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

It hurts


----------



## Desperado167

Garnet said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> Yeah we want see more pictures of the incredible shrinking woman. Especially holiday pics...
> 
> :thumbup:You got it :hugs:How's your black eye today ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> It hurtsClick to expand...

Aww :( can you put anything on it like an ice pack :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Sigh... I will never live the pictures down... :rofl:

I just got back Despie! Have yet to turn the computer on but will soon

Hugs to all!!!


----------



## Viking15

Despie, I am so glad you are in better spirits. It is such a lovely painting. I also love Klimt. 
Indi, you are too funny. I don't really want to see his poo. :haha: So a spoiler would be appreciated, but I would be so curious that I would have to look. 
LL, unfortunately you won't live that pic down. :haha: I hope you had a wonderful trip!


----------



## LLbean

yes we survived the heat and my painful plantar fasciatis etc...kind of mad at hubby right now but he doesn't even know it and will never know...hate lies


----------



## Desperado167

LLbean said:


> yes we survived the heat and my painful plantar fasciatis etc...kind of mad at hubby right now but he doesn't even know it and will never know...hate lies

Wots happened sweetheart ? Are you ok ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Good morning everyone ok wtf is going on my temp was meant to have a big dip today 36.75 ,isn't a dip :shrug:And I have a cheap Ic and tested and it's completely blank ,


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning all 
It gonna be 108 then 110 tomorrow. Way too hot out there. We need some RAIN desperately. Zguee have to find indoor activities to do to day. Kids start school in 3 weeks and no info on regeatration yet. How stupid. Hope everyone has a nice day.


----------



## LLbean

Despie yes it was fun, shall attempt to upload some pics on FB today at some point LOL. And about hubby you already saw it on my thread.


----------



## wana b a mom

hi everyone! :hi:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> hi everyone! :hi:

How's it going  Any news? :winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning g liz and wanna :flower:wots the news ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

Garnet said:


> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :hi:
> 
> How's it going  Any news? :winkwink:Click to expand...

just waiting... :coffee: I don't want to POAS until I'm at least 10 days post transfer. I don't want to be heart broken if I see a negative or think I still have HCG from the trigger if I see a positive... :shrug:

How are you? how's your eye? :-( :hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

despie, how are you? are you still drinking the shakes?


----------



## LLbean

so when will you test Wanna B?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> Garnet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wana b a mom said:
> 
> 
> hi everyone! :hi:
> 
> How's it going  Any news? :winkwink:Click to expand...
> 
> just waiting... :coffee: I don't want to POAS until I'm at least 10 days post transfer. I don't want to be heart broken if I see a negative or think I still have HCG from the trigger if I see a positive... :shrug:
> 
> How are you? how's your eye? :-( :hugs:Click to expand...

How many days past transfer are you now ?:hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

6 days despie. My transfer was last Tuesday 

LL, I think no sooner than Friday


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> 6 days despie. My transfer was last Tuesday
> 
> LL, I think no sooner than Friday

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:You are better than me I would be torturing myself with tests already :haha::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha: I am trying, believe me, it's torture!!! but I figure, why stress, right?


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> :haha: I am trying, believe me, it's torture!!! but I figure, why stress, right?

Yea it's really too early anyway :haha::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

:hi:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :hi:

Hi dylis :flower:Three days till testing :happydance::happydance:


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> 6 days despie. My transfer was last Tuesday
> 
> LL, I think no sooner than Friday

FXd!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Dylis

:shrug:Don't think I'm going to test this month, already having AF pains


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> :shrug:Don't think I'm going to test this month, already having AF pains

Lots of people get af type pains before their bfp ,hang on n there :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

someone in work suggested I should run a 10k race with them and I actually thought about it for a good couple of hrs :haha: Think watching the Olympics made me get carried away:blush:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> someone in work suggested I should run a 10k race with them and I actually thought about it for a good couple of hrs :haha: Think watching the Olympics made me get carried away:blush:

:haha::thumbup:I bet you could do it :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Not sure I could, I would love to do it but I'm not a runner


----------



## sukisam

Dylis-you could do it, I did a half marathon a couple of years ago and I just ran-walk the whole way round, lots of people walk the whole way :thumbup::hugs:

Wanna-you are better than me I'm a POAS addict :blush:, keeping everything crossed for you :hugs:

Despie- mmm interesting your temps gone up I'm going to casually have a little bit of excitement for you :haha::hugs:

Well, I POAS of course I'm an addict- I got faint lines but they didn't show till 8-9 minutes so I think they're evaps and I'm feeling VERY crampy so think AF is coming. I'll post pics but I couldn't really get it to show on the camera. I only took the test out of the case cos I couldn't get the camera to pick up the line in the case.

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







norfolk 059.jpg
File size: 14 KB
Views: 7


----------



## LLbean

Suki I hope they are not evaps!!!! FXd!


----------



## Desperado167

Suki I can see the lines on both :thumbup:Fixed for you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Not sure I could, I would love to do it but I'm not a runner

Off course you could :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Suki fxd On those lines

Cycled to gym did workout and an aqua zumba class cycled back home and now my legs are like jelly, so Running 10k is out of my reach at present but thinking could walk it:shrug:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Suki fxd On those lines
> 
> Cycled to gym did workout and an aqua zumba class cycled back home and now my legs are like jelly, so Running 10k is out of my reach at present but thinking could walk it:shrug:

Yip you could walk and run :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## luckylecky

Dylis said:


> Cycled to gym, did workout and an aqua zumba class, cycled back home and now my legs are like jelly, so Running 10k is out of my reach at present but thinking could walk it:shrug:

You're wondering why your legs are like jelly after that??Are you slightly mad?? My legs would be like jelly if i cycled to the gym, never mind the other stuff!! Go you, you're much fitter than you seem to believe! X


----------



## Desperado167

luckylecky said:


> Dylis said:
> 
> 
> Cycled to gym, did workout and an aqua zumba class, cycled back home and now my legs are like jelly, so Running 10k is out of my reach at present but thinking could walk it:shrug:
> 
> You're wondering why your legs are like jelly after that??Are you slightly mad?? My legs would be like jelly if i cycled to the gym, never mind the other stuff!! Go you, you're much fitter than you seem to believe! XClick to expand...

Hi lucky :flower:Welcome to the madness :haha:I agree dylis sells herself short ,:thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

Hi lucky , not completely mad just one of things that seemed a good idea at the time:haha:

Despie when you off on your hols???


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone 
Mmm nice temp rise today Despie. How are ya?
:hugs: X


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hi everyone
> Mmm nice temp rise today Despie. How are ya?
> :hugs: X

Confused to say the least :haha::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Dylis said:


> Hi lucky , not completely mad just one of things that seemed a good idea at the time:haha:
> 
> Despie when you off on your Xxxxx


----------



## Dylis

You've done fantastic with your diet and weight loss:hugs: and your weigh in will be good on weds,


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Good luck on your weigh in Despie :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Morning lovelies :Have a wonderful day ladies :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi everyone

Dylis-I'm not surprised your legs are like jelly you crazy lady :haha:. Whats aqua Zumba like I've thought about trying it.

Despie- sorry for the temp drop sweetie hope you're okay :hugs::hugs:

Well they must've been evaps yesterday cos I tested again this morning and got a very, very line with very little colour on the superdrug and a smudge on the IC- I've attached a pic but the camera hasn't picked them up but I'm calling them BFN

Have a good day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
 



Attached Files:







tests 001.jpg
File size: 18.6 KB
Views: 6


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

T sorry about the temp drop :hugs:

Suki sorry about the bfn :hugs:

Heading back from London to my sisters today then on to Cardiff. Knackered already :dohh:


----------



## Viking15

Despie, enjoy your pampering! 
Suki, I can't see if there are any lines as I'm on my phone. :hugs: 
:hugs: to everyone.


----------



## Desperado167

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> T sorry about the temp drop :hugs:
> 
> Suki sorry about the bfn :hugs:
> 
> Heading back from London to my sisters today then on to Cardiff. Knackered already :dohh:

 Have a wonderful time :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Despie, enjoy your pampering!
> Suki, I can't see if there are any lines as I'm on my phone. :hugs:
> :hugs: to everyone.

Hi :flower:How are you ,have you finished work yet ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Desperado167 said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, enjoy your pampering!
> Suki, I can't see if there are any lines as I'm on my phone. :hugs:
> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> Hi :flower:How are you ,have you finished work yet ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

I just finished this morning!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## Desperado167

Viking15 said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Despie, enjoy your pampering!
> Suki, I can't see if there are any lines as I'm on my phone. :hugs:
> :hugs: to everyone.
> 
> Hi :flower:How are you ,have you finished work yet ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I just finished this morning!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance::happydance:Brilliant ,hope you enjoy it :hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Just downloaded fifty shades of grey to my iPad ,so if I'm not on as much u know were I am :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## threebirds

Desperado167 said:


> Just downloaded fifty shades of grey to my iPad ,so if I'm not on as much u know were I am :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Lol enjoy :thumbup:
I just finished the final one. (need a new distraction now, thank feck for the olympics...)
:hugs:
X


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi:
> 
> T sorry about the temp drop :hugs:
> 
> Suki sorry about the bfn :hugs:
> 
> Heading back from London to my sisters today then on to Cardiff. Knackered already :dohh:

Have fun...:winkwink:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Desperado167 said:
> 
> 
> Just downloaded fifty shades of grey to my iPad ,so if I'm not on as much u know were I am :haha::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Lol enjoy :thumbup:
> I just finished the final one. (need a new distraction now, thank feck for the olympics...)
> :hugs:
> XClick to expand...

:haha:thumbup:How's the injections going sweetheart ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxx


----------



## Dylis

:hi:

Bf enjoy the footie tomorrow, hope it stays dry for you

Despie enjoy your time with mr grey:haha:

Suki aqua Zumba is really good it's some of the same routines as on dry land. I find it easier as no one can see the bad coordination but you really feel every bit of Flab when you wiggle


----------



## Desperado167

Desperado167 said:


> Cxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Hi everyone


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi:

Viking, so glad you have finished work, hopefully you can relax a bit :happydance::happydance:

T, get your hands off that dirty book :haha::haha:


----------



## Desperado167

Won't be around much the next few days ,cd1 for me :cry:Take care everyone :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Don't be a stranger :friends: :kiss:


----------



## Dylis

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Despie :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Just a quickie cos OH got some tickets so I'm going to Cardiff to watch team GB men play footy at Cardiff :happydance:. BF if you see a crazy lady cheering with a "i love GB" t-shirt on it could be me :blush::haha:

Didn't bother POAS today as i can feel AF is coming- I'm okay tho cos I know we didn't dtd much at the right time.

Despie- sorry Af got you hope you're okay :hugs:

Viking- hurray for finishing work :hugs:

Have a good day ladies

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LLbean

Despie :hug::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## wana b a mom

:hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Sorry B- I never responded from your post on Saturday. I got busy in the flower beds...yes DH & DD left at 5am for a road trip to Houston and I was not able to go back to sleep. Plus little one had been sick and I woke her up to give her medicine.

How little Henry? DD has her first sax lesson today - I hope she likes it.


----------



## threebirds

Hiya, sorry about AF. Hope you can take things easy for a few days. I just want to thank u so much for all your support and encouragement. It means so much. You really are such a thoughtful person & deserve only good things in life. We both know life doesnt always work out that way but hopefully you do know how much your empathy & support does mean. Your family are lucky to have you. 
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

threebirds said:


> Hiya, sorry about AF. Hope you can take things easy for a few days. I just want to thank u so much for all your support and encouragement. It means so much. You really are such a thoughtful person & deserve only good things in life. We both know life doesnt always work out that way but hopefully you do know how much your empathy & support does mean. Your family are lucky to have you.
> :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Thank you so much ,that's so lovely ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Desperado167

Ladies I have a bit of a security issue going on ATM and would really appreciate it if no one mentioned any family names or personal details about me ,am trying very slowly to get it sorted ,thanks so much :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Good morning everyone :hi:

I just wanted to say I haven't fallen off the face if the Earth just into a pile of work. I'm reading and catching up!


----------



## Garnet

Good Morning Lovely ladies,
Hope D. Resolves her problems cause we all miss her and her adventures in life... It finally rained last night and I know for some it is not a big deal but it has been almost 4 weeks without any rain. Plus it has been 100+ here. Nothing much is going on. Not much posting going on with the regular ladies. Hope everyone is okay. Unpacked the last box yesterday. Just have. To put up pictures and clean up clutter... Miss everyone...


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Good morning everyone :hi:
> 
> I just wanted to say I haven't fallen off the face if the Earth just into a pile of work. I'm reading and catching up!

Hello:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Garnet glad it rained! Do I know the feeling hehehe

Wow all unpacked? NICE!

Hi Everyone!


----------



## wana b a mom

good for you Garnet! have you been able to register the kids in school yet?


----------



## wana b a mom

I promised despie that if I tested before Friday I would post it in here... so today is 9dp3dt:


Spoiler


----------



## Viking15

Ok Wana, I'm not good at the IVF stuff but that's a line and I'm excited:happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

:haha: I know, IVF stuff is so confusing. My first beta is on Monday. I am 9 days post transfer (3 day transfer). I was asking some ladies over the IVF thread and they got faint positives on day 8 and 9, so I tested. The line is pretty clear. I hope is good news on Monday!! I am so scared!!!!


----------



## Viking15

Thanks for the translation! Oh I am so so so happy for you. Now that little beamy needs to stick!!!!!!! Loads and tons of sticky :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> good for you Garnet! have you been able to register the kids in school yet?

Yesterday. I got my daughter's stuff done but I scared because everyone seems to want to pass the buck. My daughter is special needs and I got the run around when I called the district. They have pre K around the schools but it is income based and I'm afraid we make too much. Will be researching private PreK for him. I need it bad:winkwink:wacko::wacko:He been on a crazy streak lately. He is still scared of his room and comes in in the middle of our bed and we have queen size bed. hopefully live will become a little more normal soon. :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> :haha: I know, IVF stuff is so confusing. My first beta is on Monday. I am 9 days post transfer (3 day transfer). I was asking some ladies over the IVF thread and they got faint positives on day 8 and 9, so I tested. The line is pretty clear. I hope is good news on Monday!! I am so scared!!!!

Yipee we wiil be here all the baby's cyber Aunties. Positive thoughts all the way..:flower::flower:


----------



## LLbean

Wanna when was the trigger shot??? it takes 7 to 10 days to leave your system...that looks like a BFP to me!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LLbean

ok just saw trigger was the 19th...girl!!!! You are knocked up!!!!!!! :D

So happy for you!!!!


----------



## Indigo77

Omg Wana! :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## wana b a mom

trigger was 14 days ago


----------



## LLbean

Oh I hope and pray its a sticky bean (or two) in there!!!!
:dance:


----------



## Indigo77

YAY!!!!

Congrats!

:hug::hug::hug:


----------



## wana b a mom

thanks!!! :hugs: but I'm taking it cautiously until I get beta and they go up nice and steady you know?


----------



## LLbean

I completely understand...still thats a BFP! lol


----------



## Desperado167

wana b a mom said:


> I promised despie that if I tested before Friday I would post it in here... so today is 9dp3dt:
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> View attachment 451911

:cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:All the prayers have worked ,you know how Happy I am for you ,:kiss:


----------



## Dylis

Wana :happydance:Congrats:happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you despie! thank you dylis!
please don't stop praying... I still have ways to go! :hugs:


----------



## ksluice

YAY WANNA!!!!!!:loopy::loopy:


----------



## Milty

Ohh congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## sukisam

Wanna- Congrats I'm so pleased for you :happydance::happydance::happydance:

Keeping everything crossed for a sticky bean or two :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Brilliant news wana b :happydance::happydance::happydance: that is a GREAT line! Congrats on the twins :haha: and fingers crossed they stay sticky :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you guys!!!! 
I just did a FRER
 



Attached Files:







photo.jpg
File size: 22.9 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> thank you guys!!!!
> I just did a FRER

Yippee may the fun begin:winkwink:


----------



## LLbean

wana b a mom said:


> thank you guys!!!!
> I just did a FRER

wow, look at that beautiful line!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## luckylecky

Wow!! Thats a positive!! A H&H 9 months!:happydance:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you all!!! please pray for it to be a sticky (or two!)


----------



## ksluice

sticky :dust: sticky :dust::dust: sticky :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Desperado167

Xxxxxxxxx


----------



## crystal443

WanaB- so pleased for you :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

I hope you're all okay.

Just a quickie cos I'm at work and it is BUSY!! CD1 for me- tbh by the end i just wanted AF to come cos my tits were killing me for almost all of the 2ww :growlmad:. I'm thinking of taking angnus castsus (vitex) again because it was the only thing that seems to sort out my PMT, the only thing that worries me slightly was RS said it negatively affects fertility but alll the stuff I've read from people like Marilyn Glenville say it helps women increase progesterone (mine has been low) and helps get preggers.

What do you guys think?

Happy Friday Despie, Viking, wanna, Crystal, Garnet, Indigo, Dmon, Sus, LL, BF, Jax, Milty, Dylis, Dippy and anyone else I've forgotten :hugs::hugs::hugs:

The athletics start today- yippe!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: hi suki, sorry I haven't taken it but by the sounds of it it is worth a try :thumbup:

Morning everyone else :wave: (or middle of the night :haha:)


----------



## Garnet

I 've only taken Vitex once after my first MC cause I had read that it help regulate your period and help the build the lining up after MC. I haven't taken it since then. I had no side affects and my period did sart on timeor quicker than after any of my other MCs. If you feel it will help and you feel comfortable with it then go ahead..


----------



## threebirds

Hi everyone
Wee message frm Despie who is taking a tiny break from the forum, she misses everyone and sends u all her love. Hopefully it wont be long before she's back xxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Good morning all,
Well I gotta problem As always huh Ever since I moved to this new house I can not sleep.?? I used to go to bed at 10:30 and wake up at 6 am. Now I lay down at 10:30, I don't get to sleep until 12:30 or 1:00 ?? It sucks. I also have kinda given up on TTC cause it not been a pretty picture the last two years and I started drinking 1 to 1/2 cup of caffinated coffee in the morning only. Do u this k that could be it. Also I spotted yesterday expecting AF in full force today and nothing.???????


----------



## Milty

Moving to a new place and time zone always screws with you. I would get some melatonin a more natural sleep aid and take it for a week or so to adjust. I know it seems weird your thinking I should be trying to sleep earlier but it has something to do with the light & temp of the day when you expect to sleep:shrug: at least for me. 

It could be the coffee too but if you are drinking that early I wouldn't think so.


----------



## LLbean

heck even sugar late in the day keeps me up LOL

I have been spotting too and so far no AF today so lets see...I know its coming


----------



## Milty

I've never had coffee So what do I know:haha:

LL don't let the psysic thing bother you... I really don't think the can tell you when something is going to happen. I mean time period wise like a month and year. Anyway I think you have just as much potential this month as last. 

It will happen


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, I think the hot temperatures may have something to do with it. I know that your body temp usually drops to signal for sleep, but it has been SO HOT where you live. One of the reasons a hot bath or shower before bed helps is because your temp drops after you get out and that drop helps your body get ready for sleep. I don't know how it works, I have just gotten the info online and I have benefited from it in the past when I have had horrid insomnia. Good luck! Do you drink iced tea? That would keep me awake. My DH drinks sweet tea like water. I refuse to have it in the house, but I know it is a southern staple.


----------



## Viking15

Despie, lots of love and :hugs: I hope you are ok :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> I've never had coffee So what do I know:haha:
> 
> LL don't let the psysic thing bother you... I really don't think the can tell you when something is going to happen. I mean time period wise like a month and year. Anyway I think you have just as much potential this month as last.
> 
> It will happen

well I guess its just they give us hope LOL

I still see it happening, but it dwindles every month...sigh


----------



## Milty

I know sweetie:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Garnet, I think the hot temperatures may have something to do with it. I know that your body temp usually drops to signal for sleep, but it has been SO HOT where you live. One of the reasons a hot bath or shower before bed helps is because your temp drops after you get out and that drop helps your body get ready for sleep. I don't know how it works, I have just gotten the info online and I have benefited from it in the past when I have had horrid insomnia. Good luck! Do you drink iced tea? That would keep me awake. My DH drinks sweet tea like water. I refuse to have it in the house, but I know it is a southern staple.

No I don't drink sweet tea. I remember my friend would go to McDonalds 3times a day to get her huge container of sweetened ice teas and wonder why she wasn't losing weight or sleeping:dohh::dohh:


----------



## Viking15

LLbean said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I've never had coffee So what do I know:haha:
> 
> LL don't let the psysic thing bother you... I really don't think the can tell you when something is going to happen. I mean time period wise like a month and year. Anyway I think you have just as much potential this month as last.
> 
> It will happen
> 
> well I guess its just they give us hope LOL
> 
> I still see it happening, but it dwindles every month...sighClick to expand...

:hug: I wish I could give your DH a swift kick in the ass from here. 





Garnet said:


> Viking15 said:
> 
> 
> Garnet, I think the hot temperatures may have something to do with it. I know that your body temp usually drops to signal for sleep, but it has been SO HOT where you live. One of the reasons a hot bath or shower before bed helps is because your temp drops after you get out and that drop helps your body get ready for sleep. I don't know how it works, I have just gotten the info online and I have benefited from it in the past when I have had horrid insomnia. Good luck! Do you drink iced tea? That would keep me awake. My DH drinks sweet tea like water. I refuse to have it in the house, but I know it is a southern staple.
> 
> No I don't drink sweet tea. I remember my friend would go to McDonalds 3times a day to get her huge container of sweetened ice teas and wonder why she wasn't losing weight or sleeping:dohh::dohh:Click to expand...

:haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Moving to a new place and time zone always screws with you. I would get some melatonin a more natural sleep aid and take it for a week or so to adjust. I know it seems weird your thinking I should be trying to sleep earlier but it has something to do with the light & temp of the day when you expect to sleep:shrug: at least for me.
> 
> It could be the coffee too but if you are drinking that early I wouldn't think so.

I second the melatonin. Plus, it helps with fertility. 

Yes & lose the coffee. Some of us are just more sensitive to caffeine.


----------



## Milty

Indi how are you coming along? Have you had a chance to get out and have some time to yourself!


----------



## Indigo77

Milty said:


> Indi how are you coming along? Have you had a chance to get out and have some time to yourself!

My hubby met a friend at a brew pub downtown while I stayed home with Niko. My sister and I went out for lunch when he got home. :thumbup: Then, we went shopping for Niko! It was nice to get out. 

Tomorrow, my DH is taking him to see his family (his sister & her kids are in town (yuck) ) & my sister & I are going to go have margaritas & then go shoe shopping. :winkwink:


----------



## Milty

Oh good you need to get out and about


----------



## 2have4kids

Indigo77 said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Moving to a new place and time zone always screws with you. I would get some melatonin a more natural sleep aid and take it for a week or so to adjust. I know it seems weird your thinking I should be trying to sleep earlier but it has something to do with the light & temp of the day when you expect to sleep:shrug: at least for me.
> ginger
> It could be the coffee too but if you are drinking that early I wouldn't think so.
> 
> I second the melatonin. Plus, it helps with fertility.
> 
> Yes & lose the coffee. Some of us are just more sensitive to caffeine.Click to expand...

The *new version of 'sweet tea/iced tea* for my husband is brewed ginger/rose hip/lipton's warming/or cinnamon tea (BIG pot or small one doubled) stevia and fridge chilled. He has no idea how healthy it is and it tastes sweet & yummy w/o the calories or diabetes. I've always made summer fresh brewed iced tea and I've just switched from loads of sugar to liquid stevia and decaf tea alternatives. It's SO refreshing when we get home and it's 32degrees C out there. 

We both take melatonin, it works like a charm on me. I think with the lack of testosterone as men age they have a harder time staying asleep as is the same issue with my OH's big bro (10 years...age 50+ old). There's a miriad of natural sleep aids and it also helps when he doesn't drink or look at the ipad/cell before bed. The bright light stimulates the brain & makes it difficult to sleep.

I switched his bleached crappy white sugar to unbleached cane sugar 6 months ago, had to do some mixing with the old pure white stuff but he knew nothing of the switch. He'll probably live to 95 because of my "trickery" and I'll have no thanks of the efforts but as we gracefully age together, there'll always an inward smirk on my smile ;)


----------



## sukisam

Hi Ladies

Hope you're all okay.

CD3 for me still feeling rough have started vitex and vit b complex as the only time I felt good was when i was on them. 

Indigo- glad you're getting out have fun shoe shoppping today- I lOVE shoes!

We're watching the Olympics, I had a few tears yesterday at a couple of points especially Jess Ennis. I'm very excited about going up wed + thurs.

Have a good day everyone :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Garnet

Hi Suki,
Glad that you are feeling good on Vitex. I think with some of these supplements, it works for some and doesn't work for others. I could not get pregnant on clomid but got pregnant on Soy. I say if you are not having any luck getting pregnant,try them all and if you don't do well on it, change the dosage or move on to the next thing. I'm on Day 2, the witch showed up last night. (Not that I'm giving any effort to it) . Well ladies , I took melatonin last night and only woke up twice. I feel dreadful today cause that stupid sore throat keeps me coughing all night. Hubby had to work all weekend so took the kids to lunch yesterday and explored this dreadful area. I can say though the people are really friendly around here. You start talking to them and they will tell your life story all in a short while and sometimes longer. My son who is super outgoing who will say hi to everyone and their pet loves it here. Hope you all have a wonderful day..


----------



## Viking15

Garnet, it sounds like your son will adjust well wherever he goes. Darling. 
2have4kids, that iced tea sounds yummy. I don't know where to find it. Do you get it at a specialty store? We have a specialty tea store, but the prices are higher than I can afford. 
Suki, good luck on the supplements! :hugs: I think the B-complex helped me out since my LP was really short. 
It's so quiet without Despie around :cry: We love you Despie :hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Viking15 said:


> Garnet, it sounds like your son will adjust well wherever he goes. Darling.
> 2have4kids, that iced tea sounds yummy. I don't know where to find it. Do you get it at a specialty store? We have a specialty tea store, but the prices are higher than I can afford.
> Suki, good luck on the supplements! :hugs: I think the B-complex helped me out since my LP was really short.
> It's so quiet without Despie around :cry: We love you Despie :hugs:

If you can fina a Asian or Ethnic store, the teas are ten times cheaper. I find them all sorts of stuff way cheaper than traditional stores or health food store..:happydance:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: blimey here I am with an apology again :blush: I have been severley distracted this week by certain happenings going on in London (I have to say this girls but I can't get enough of those musclely men :haha:!!) and also by Mr Grey of the 50 Shades Nature - OMG I can't get enough of him either!!!!! I think I need to calm down....pant, pant....

How all you lovely ladies doing?

Wanna b - so happy to read your news hun :happydance:

Despie - big, BIG hugs :hugs: hope you're okay, I really do :kiss:

Suki, Dylis, Garnet, Viking, Indigo, Dmom, everyone :hugs: too.

AFM, DH's SA came back I don't think it's as good as the last one :dohh: I've got an appt back at my Dr's tomorrow morning with his SA and my blood results. I don't have a good feeling......:nope:


----------



## LLbean

Jax their SA also changes from month to month so don't fret. Just keep him "clean" and you will be fine


----------



## Garnet

Teehee Jax ,
Down girl Glad you are enjoying the Olympics. Think positive on your results, I know it is hard but all you can do is hope for the best...


----------



## Jax41

Thanks for the reassurance Liz :thumbup: but I have a feeling if its worse than the one before she won't refer me to the FS she'll want DH to go see the urologist instead... To be honest I just want more BDing and he can't be arsed, know what I mean?

You okay these days? :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

mine went to the Urologist first and they did nothing LOL All the guy said was it didn't seem like Varicocelles and if it was that it can only be done with surgery which does not guarantee anything so why bother...a total waste of time honestly. We did IVF after that and with ICSI so they wash the sperm and direct perfect ones directly into the eggs...so you see their sperm when you do IVF is not as crucial LOL


----------



## Indigo77

:hi: girls!

Miss u, T! :cry:

Bugger to you-know-who! :winkwink: (does that even make sense?)


----------



## Jax41

Who Indigo? :shrug: Could be all manner of things....AF?....Annoying DH's? :haha:

So Liz you telling me then they could be wanting perfection here and it's not necessarily needed? Thought so.... All to do with ticking boxes then :growlmad: Okay, I'll see what she says and report back. Thanks for the advice I appreciate it :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Hi all!

T you are missed. very quiet without you indeed


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> Who Indigo? :shrug: Could be all manner of things....AF?....Annoying DH's? :haha:
> 
> So Liz you telling me then they could be wanting perfection here and it's not necessarily needed? Thought so.... All to do with ticking boxes then :growlmad: Okay, I'll see what she says and report back. Thanks for the advice I appreciate it :hugs:

well first of all no one is perfect :haha:. They do want to see that at least he has a decent count BUT as you may recall from Dmom even that is not always necessary lol...all it takes is one good swimmer. What they do is they want to increase your chances.

IF you are doing IVF they can either grab the eggs and put hem in a pool of your hubby's sperm and let them do their thing OR they do ICSI where they wash them and weed out the bad ones (mis shaped etc) and inject one directly into each egg. Yes there is extra $$ for ICSI but some times they want to do that anyway because the theory is that as our eggs age their outer shell hardens making it harder for the sperm to penetrate...with ICSI that is not an issue


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: Jax, suki, Indi, Garnet, LL, Dylis, Wana B, Dmom etc...

T, have you gone on hols yet? Hope you are Ok hon, miss you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Butterfly67 said:


> :hi: Jax, suki, Indi, Garnet, LL, Dylis, Wana B, Dmom etc...
> 
> T, have you gone on hols yet? Hope you are Ok hon, miss you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hi BF,
Have you got into any trouble lately:haha::haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Garnet said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Jax, suki, Indi, Garnet, LL, Dylis, Wana B, Dmom etc...
> 
> T, have you gone on hols yet? Hope you are Ok hon, miss you :cry::cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Hi BF,
> Have you got into any trouble lately:haha::haha:Click to expand...

:haha::haha: Not yet (I don't think!) :wacko:


----------



## Dylis

Bf hope you enjoyed the Olympics, was the orbit good?

Jax I'm also finding myself obsessively watching all the Olympics and the men, better then obsessing with SS:haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

Dylis said:


> Bf hope you enjoyed the Olympics, was the orbit good?
> 
> Jax I'm also finding myself obsessively watching all the Olympics and the men, better then obsessing with SS:haha:

Yes the Orbit was good, you can see into the stadium from the viewing platform :thumbup: Although if you are knackered by the time you get up there then get the lift down don't walk down the stairs :dohh:

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Hey everyone,
It is Monday again. Anything exciting happening? Haven't hear from wanabemom! How are you doing? I hope we keep this thread up until you all know returns  Just gotta clean the house today and do laundry...I know that is way too exciting for you all! Hope everyone has a nice day..


----------



## Milty

:hi: morning everyone 

I've just got work, work, and more work for today


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> :hi: morning everyone
> 
> I've just got work, work, and more work for today

Well that sucks, sounds like too much Work for you. Did you drop kick that crazy lady yet at work? :wacko:


----------



## Desperado167

Missing you all so much . Happy one year today to the thread . Still having problems and am so sorry but it's just impossible atm to keep posting . :( love you all lots and lots &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;


----------



## Jennjenn

Garnet- our work never ends! I'm drinking tea and dreading getting ready for work! Wish I could stay home today, but I am all out of vacation. Way too hot to be anywhere but in the AC.


----------



## Jax41

Oh T!!! :cry::hugs::hugs: 

Dylis, nice to see I'm not alone :winkwink:

Butterfly, did you get a nosebleed sitting all the way up there in orbit? :haha:

Milty, pah to the work :dohh:

Garnet, I'm doing the same today, bit of housework etc, off on more holidays on Thursday, to the beach and the sun's gonna come out over here too :thumbup:

AFM, didn't go well at the dox this morning, in fact I think I'm getting to the end of the road here (even though she told me not to give up). DH's SA was worse than last time, my bloods were all fine and as she can find no diagnosis for me will not refer me to the FS. Don't get that bit at all :shrug: I didn't know she needed a 'diagnosis' other than 'you can't get preg' to send me? Anyway, she said DH should go to his Dr to be referred to a urologist (yep, I can see you rolling your eyes Liz!) and then to go back to her when he is ready and she will refer me to a private clinic which we will have to self fund - basically I/we need assisted. We've got no money, this isn't an option. She told me not to pay to have a hypothingamybob privately as they can do more harm than good....but how do I know that I haven't got a problem too :shrug: Gah, I dunno what to do :wacko:


----------



## Garnet

Desperado167 said:


> Missing you all so much . Happy one year today to the thread . Still having problems and am so sorry but it's just impossible atm to keep posting . :( love you all lots and lots &#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;&#10084;

We miss you too:flower:


----------



## LLbean

Jax41 said:


> Oh T!!! :cry::hugs::hugs:
> 
> Dylis, nice to see I'm not alone :winkwink:
> 
> Butterfly, did you get a nosebleed sitting all the way up there in orbit? :haha:
> 
> Milty, pah to the work :dohh:
> 
> Garnet, I'm doing the same today, bit of housework etc, off on more holidays on Thursday, to the beach and the sun's gonna come out over here too :thumbup:
> 
> AFM, didn't go well at the dox this morning, in fact I think I'm getting to the end of the road here (even though she told me not to give up). DH's SA was worse than last time, my bloods were all fine and as she can find no diagnosis for me will not refer me to the FS. Don't get that bit at all :shrug: I didn't know she needed a 'diagnosis' other than 'you can't get preg' to send me? Anyway, she said DH should go to his Dr to be referred to a urologist (yep, I can see you rolling your eyes Liz!) and then to go back to her when he is ready and she will refer me to a private clinic which we will have to self fund - basically I/we need assisted. We've got no money, this isn't an option. She told me not to pay to have a hypothingamybob privately as they can do more harm than good....but how do I know that I haven't got a problem too :shrug: Gah, I dunno what to do :wacko:

the ONLY thing I can think of that the Urologist will do (other than another SA lol) is IF he is clogged up (varicocelle or something) they can go in and get the sperm but still would have to be kind of like IVF to do that.

Honestly our Urologist was garbage so perhaps the ones there are better. Give it a go and see. Who knows :shrug:


----------



## Jax41

I never thought to ask her what a urologist here would do for him :dohh: I dunno, am in two minds.....we are not going IVF way so maybe they won't do anything :shrug: I've not told him yet, he's not asked (even though he knows I went this morning), same old DH!! :haha: I gotta think about this and then decide....x


----------



## LLbean

maybe like an IUI???


----------



## Jennjenn

Jax - I'm not coming up against a brick wall as well and I think I'll ask DH to start taking some vitamins - coq10 and L-arginine. Both are supposed to be good for sperm health. It's about the only thing I think he will agree to as he said no to IVF 2 years ago...if he says no, I'm pretty sure the game is over.


----------



## wana b a mom

hello gals! :hi:

despie, we miss you!!! :hugs:

sorry I've been MIA. DH and I went to FL to look for homes as we are moving south in the fall. We came back this morning (2:00 am) as or plane was delayed last night leaving Fort Lauderdale (crazy)... so anyway, I did another FRER yesterday while in FL and the line turned dark immediately. Today I went for the beta; the nurse called at noon to confirm the results: we are pregnant!! :cloud9: beta was 454. Second beta is on Wednesday. Please, keep your fingers crossed so it is good news! [-o&lt; I don't want to sound crazy, but I'm just so afraid that something could go wrong... I want to try to enjoy the fact that we are expecting, but the bad thoughts are stuck in the back of my mind, you know?.. ughhh...


----------



## Butterfly67

Wana B, was just thinking you were having your beta today, that is great news, but I know what you mean about being cautious, it is only natural :flower: Fingers crossed that the second beta comes out ggod, the first number was great so there isn't any reason that it shouldn't :thumbup::happydance::happydance:

T :cry::hugs::hugs::hugs:

Jax, damn about the SA but the first one was not bad so maybe it just changes a bit from time to time. Would DH take multi vits? The wellman conception seem to be good ones that have everything you need and he would only have to take one a day :thumbup: I don't know why they will not refer you for the HSG and that is BS about it doing more harm than good otherwise why would the whole of the rest of the world be doing it?! :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## wana b a mom

thank you butterfly! :hugs:

garnet, I was thinking about your trouble sleeping... have you read about feng shui? it may sound crazy but if my bed is not properly aligned I have trouble sleeping... :shrug:


----------



## Garnet

wana b a mom said:


> thank you butterfly! :hugs:
> 
> garnet, I was thinking about your trouble sleeping... have you read about feng shui? it may sound crazy but if my bed is not properly aligned I have trouble sleeping... :shrug:

Yippee,! So exciting! Things will be great for you:thumbup: Well the is not much we can do about the bed cause it has long windows all along one side. I've been taking 1/2 a melation last night and slept well. Woke up at 6:45 this morning. Maybe things will get better:happydance:


----------



## Milty

Garnet said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :hi: morning everyone
> 
> I've just got work, work, and more work for today
> 
> Well that sucks, sounds like too much Work for you. Did you drop kick that crazy lady yet at work? :wacko:Click to expand...

Nope she is still there


----------



## Milty

Wanna very exciting :happydance:

Garnet gals the melatonin is working:hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennjenn said:


> Jax - I'm not coming up against a brick wall as well and I think I'll ask DH to start taking some vitamins - coq10 and L-arginine. Both are supposed to be good for sperm health. It's about the only thing I think he will agree to as he said no to IVF 2 years ago...if he says no, I'm pretty sure the game is over.

Jenn, you and me, same boat :hugs: We have a big fam holiday May next year and DH wants to lose weight and get fit for it. I'm going to milk this in my favour BIG time as I really think losing weight, kicking the booze and finally :dohh: taking his vits that are gathering dust in the cupboard will help us. And hopefully he'll feel sexy again too 'cos I don't think he is at the mo no matter how hard I try :blush: Good luck hun in your quest (we'll get 'em!), I'll be with you all the way! :thumbup::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Butterfly67 said:


> Jax, damn about the SA but the first one was not bad so maybe it just changes a bit from time to time. Would DH take multi vits? The wellman conception seem to be good ones that have everything you need and he would only have to take one a day :thumbup: I don't know why they will not refer you for the HSG and that is BS about it doing more harm than good otherwise why would the whole of the rest of the world be doing it?! :growlmad::growlmad:

Hi Butterfly :hugs: I'm not sure what went wrong with his last SA, we'd been away for our anniversary (with AF :growlmad:) so unless he got friendly in the shower I dunno :shrug: we did have a few sherberts or two though :blush: Anyway, I'm going to try not to dwell too much on it, and get my man fit and yes I have beaten him into submission about the vits as I've said it will help on so many levels.... 

I am TOTALLY confused about my Dr's view of the HSG :wacko: although she has said it to me before (she feels unless there is an NHS diagnosis to have it done ie PCOS etc leave well alone as in her opinon they just inflame and can damage them :shrug: hey I'm no medic here!) but she seems to think that doing my blood tests is enough diagnosis for me, but I can't get preg ffs! She's put it down to DH's SA, bascially only 26% of them know what they're supposed to be doing, the 74% need a phucking good talking too :growlmad::haha:


----------



## Jax41

Wana b can I do a few of these :yipee::yipee: if I promise to shower you in sticky baby dust :blush:

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

Stick little bean, STICK!!!!!
xXx


----------



## dachsundmom

Ladies, I know I am very late to the party, but :wave: to everyone!

WB: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:

J, you all know how I feel about PMA, but N's second SA was worse than C's...way worse. The test really could be a one off, but I do sort of understand the doc's views on the HSG, but if you're not convinced, then maybe consider using your provate insurance and have it done. If you don't need it, having it won't hurt anything, but there's no real benefit, either.:shrug:

For my girls...:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

welcome back Brooke!


----------



## Jennjenn

Jax, DH and I cut out all alcohol last year and we felt great! Better moods, better sleep, more energy! DH started training for a marathon so that was his motivation. We're drinking more than I like because of the summer, but it will slow down after August. I cook better now especially with all the fresh veggies in season. We're both used to having second helpings but now we only do that with veggies/salad. If I don't make it he won't eat it.


----------



## wana b a mom

Jax41 said:


> Wana b can I do a few of these :yipee::yipee: if I promise to shower you in sticky baby dust :blush:
> 
> :dust::dust::dust::dust:
> 
> Stick little bean, STICK!!!!!
> xXx

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Jennjenn said:


> Jax, DH and I cut out all alcohol last year and we felt great! Better moods, better sleep, more energy! DH started training for a marathon so that was his motivation. We're drinking more than I like because of the summer, but it will slow down after August. I cook better now especially with all the fresh veggies in season. We're both used to having second helpings but now we only do that with veggies/salad. If I don't make it he won't eat it.

Jenn, 'if I don't make it he won't eat it' wow, I've got one of them too! :winkwink:

I've told him he's doing weight watchers with me without the go get weighed bit i.e. he's got to eat what I'm having from now on :haha:


----------



## Jax41

B, thanks :hugs::hugs: I dunno what to do about the HSG y'know when someone plants that little seed of doubt in your head :wacko: Have to admit though I'm not a huge fan of shoving anything up there that shouldn't but I find her casual approach a bit confusing to say the least. She's basing my fertility (or should I say infertility) on blood tests alone because I have no other symptoms of anything else :shrug: I don't get it....or maybe I should just accept it?

Was N's second SA before or after you found out you were preg?? Maybe swimmers have off days like eggs, I dunno :shrug:

Long and short though, my Dr has basically said, although not in as many words, she can do no more for me and I'll need to go assisted.


----------



## Milty

Jax can you get a new Doc? And yes swimmers have off days

:hi: everyone


----------



## Jax41

Hi Milty, I guess I could, although I really do like her and have seen her for years. She did say to me that if I was sitting in front of one of her colleagues (a man btw) he'd tell me to keep going as his Mum had him at 45 - never say never and all that....small consolation for me I feel....


----------



## Bravemom

Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom said:


> Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

hey there :flower:


----------



## Milty

:hi: hello

AFM:coffee:


----------



## Butterfly67

Bravemom said:


> Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

:winkwink: :haha: :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Garnet

Bravemom said:


> Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

Hello:flower:


----------



## Dylis

:hi:

I need to stop watching Olympics as finding them slightly addictive:blush:I have also Promised DD I would make her a birthday cake:haha: I am the person who can concertina pizza on oven shelves and sink crumble..


----------



## dachsundmom

Bravemom said:


> Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

What's so happy about it?:shrug::winkwink::haha::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

J, N's SA was before the BFP, bc we were debating an IUI cycle; his results told us to head straight for IVF. He took 400mg of COCK and 60MG of zinc daily and I have no idea if those things helped or not.

We were considering putting him on Clomid, to try and raise the count of good jizz.

To be upfront, you seem to OV every month and your cycles are regular; I'm not sure the HSG will do you a lot of good physically, but if it will make you feel better to have it done, then plz do so...it's one of the less expensive tests to pay for out of pocket.:hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

LLbean said:


> welcome back Brooke!

:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Jax...

Tell your DH to eat some COCK. :winkwink:


Spoiler
:rofl::haha::hug:


----------



## Milty

:blush:


----------



## Milty

Anyone ever heard of taking progesterone for cysts?


----------



## threebirds

Bravemom said:


> Happy Holidays everyone ,:hugs::hugs::hugs:

And to you :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

:hi:

:coolio:

xxx


----------



## Garnet

Milty said:


> Anyone ever heard of taking progesterone for cysts?

No what does it help with:shrug:


----------



## Viking15

Bravemom :hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:hi: bravemom


----------



## Jax41

:haha::haha: Indigo that made me chuckle.

B, wow you got preg when N's SA was worse than C's :shock:, no I'm not going to say it!!!!! I've bought DH a pre-concep vit that has COCK in it (will check the mg....). He's taking them whether he likes it or not. I didn't want to damage his ego but I've told him for his own good he HAS to look after himself health wise and his swimmers are letting me down :growlmad: Can I just say this....why him and not me :nope: if it were me I could control that. Once again he holds the upper hand....sigh....

And....I'm going to think on the HSG...thanks though for your words of advice :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

Okay gorgeous girls, signing off now and will be in hot and sunny (who am I trying to kid :dohh:) Devon for a week, no internet access..... Don't do anything I wouldn't do, stay safe and catch up when I get back. Loadsa luv Jax xXx

:dust::dust::dust::dust:

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:​


----------



## Milty

Have fun Jax


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Anyone ever heard of taking progesterone for cysts?

I only have heard about using it to stop AF for a cycle or two, to see if your body will reabsorb the cysts.


----------



## Milty

Yup that's exactly what my doc is doing

I hate giving up months TTC but I can't get pg till these are gone


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Yup that's exactly what my doc is doing
> 
> I hate giving up months TTC but I can't get pg till these are gone

I think Lupron can also be used, if you wanted to go the route of a one time injection.

How long will you be on it?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Umm I'm not sure ...I havnt seen my doctor yet.

She is actually on vacation but sent me to the US so I didn't have to wait


----------



## dachsundmom

It's Thursday! Just one more day until Friday...I think I can survive.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I'm not sure I can arhhhh


----------



## wana b a mom

I miss despie!... :-(


----------



## Milty

Wanna when do you go for your first scan?


----------



## wana b a mom

I'm going to figure that out tomorrow when I go back for my third beta. The nurse said 7 weeks after ER, but that would mean I'll be 9 weeks and it just seems too long... we'll see :)


----------



## Milty

Since you have a possibility of two do you think you can talk them into a scan at say 7 weeks?


----------



## wana b a mom

oh, trust me, I will try my best to make her! I don't think I can go without knowing what's going on in there...


----------



## Milty

One of us needs to invent a at home US so we can make everyone happy and get rich at the same time


----------



## wana b a mom

for real! or have an underground US operation somewhere :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning everyone :flower:


----------



## Milty

:hi: good morning everyone

Brave how are you doing?


----------



## LLbean

morning!!!


----------



## Natsby

:hugs:Hello lovelies. Sorry I have been awol so long. I hope you are all making progress, doing well and feeling positive.


----------



## LLbean

Hi Natsby!!!


----------



## Bravemom

So how are you all doing .?no temping or anything for me this month ,don't know wether to be in a panic or not :haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> :hi: good morning everyone
> 
> Brave how are you doing?

Am really good ,having a relaxing month and it feels good :thumbup:How about you ?:hugs:


----------



## Viking15

I am glad you are feeling relaxed, Brave. Don't panic. Everything will be fine :hugs: You and DH get enough :sex: like :bunny::bunny: :haha::winkwink:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> I am glad you are feeling relaxed, Brave. Don't panic. Everything will be fine :hugs: You and DH get enough :sex: like :bunny::bunny: :haha::winkwink:

:haha::thumbup:How are you today ?enjoying being off work ?:hugs::hugs:Almost 28 weeks wow :) x


----------



## Viking15

Brave, I'm feeling about the same. The kicks are getting stronger. It's wild! Still have the back pain, but at least I can lay down now when I need to. I've been cooking and cleaning and walking the dog. Doing my exercises. How are you?


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Brave, I'm feeling about the same. The kicks are getting stronger. It's wild! Still have the back pain, but at least I can lay down now when I need to. I've been cooking and cleaning and walking the dog. Doing my exercises. How are you?

Hope u arent doing too much ,am doing really good actually x


----------



## Viking15

No, I'm not doing too much. These days when I need a break I can lay down. I'm doing lots of cooking trying to stock the freezer! My husband is in heaven.


----------



## Milty

Bravemom said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :hi: good morning everyone
> 
> Brave how are you doing?
> 
> Am really good ,having a relaxing month and it feels good :thumbup:How about you ?:hugs:Click to expand...

My doc has discovered two cysts on my left ovary that are 23mm and 37mm which is not really large but my ovary is also very swollen. I've also been having a lot of pain and broke down and took aspirin. I didn't even take pain meds after my DS was born so I was expecting massive cysts. Thank God they are not!

In the mean time my doc is trying to trick my body into thinking it's PG by taking progesterone and some shot thing. So my cycle will be changing and I'm wondering why I should do in FF:shrug: She is going to check me and decided see if she wants me to have AF or not which the idea just sounds very bizarre. If all goes well then I will stop meds and get AF. Then she will monitor me right before O to see whats going on. Thats about all I know right now. 

I will say after taking meds for 3 days now I already feel a lot better. I stopped taking aspirin today :happydance: So I'm hopeful that this is working. She also seems to have a renewed desire to help me get PG which is cool and weird at the same time. Lately I think she wishes she has become a FS instead of OBGYN.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> :hi: good morning everyone
> 
> Brave how are you doing?
> 
> Am really good ,having a relaxing month and it feels good :thumbup:How about you ?:hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> My doc has discovered two cysts on my left ovary that are 23mm and 37mm which is not really large but my ovary is also very swollen. I've also been having a lot of pain and broke down and took aspirin. I didn't even take pain meds after my DS was born so I was expecting massive cysts. Thank God they are not!
> 
> In the mean time my doc is trying to trick my body into thinking it's PG by taking progesterone and some shot thing. So my cycle will be changing and I'm wondering why I should do in FF:shrug: She is going to check me and decided see if she wants me to have AF or not which the idea just sounds very bizarre. If all goes well then I will stop meds and get AF. Then she will monitor me right before O to see whats going on. Thats about all I know right now.
> 
> I will say after taking meds for 3 days now I already feel a lot better. I stopped taking aspirin today :happydance: So I'm hopeful that this is working. She also seems to have a renewed desire to help me get PG which is cool and weird at the same time. Lately I think she wishes she has become a FS instead of OBGYN.Click to expand...

Sorry about the cysts and the pain but really glad you are feeling better ,it sounds like your doc is gonna do everything to help you , that's brilliant news :happydance::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Milty, that all sounds very complicated and frustrating. I really hope that your doc's plan works. Your poor ovary :cry: It sounds like it hurts! :hugs: Fingers crossed that all of this headache turns out for the very best.


----------



## Bravemom

Good morning ladies , how's everyone doing ? &#10084;


----------



## Milty

:hi: good morning

AFM I'm doing pretty good... No more pain at all


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave:

Milty, what's new in the adoption world? I think you said your fingerprints should come back this month and you could start looking at available kids, as well?:hugs:


----------



## Milty

Yes :cloud9: well we are currently in the selection process 
It is very daunting as there are so many LO available but we are going to be meeting with some of the foster parents of a couple girls not this week but the week after


----------



## FeistyFemme

Happy Holiday


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> :hi: good morning
> 
> AFM I'm doing pretty good... No more pain at all

Glad to hear it :kiss::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Well I am seriously thinking of buying a dog wen the kids return to school after summer vacation ,I saw the cutest dachshund puppy today and I can't stop thinking of it :cloud9:Am worried about shedding ,anyone any idea ?:hugs:I know I'm crazy but he was so cute :blush::hugs:


----------



## Viking15

Brave, isn't there the allergy issue?


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> Brave, isn't there the allergy issue?

O crap doh I know :blush:I would prob be mad to even consider it :shrug::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

So I completed an assault course today ( just a small one but I did it ) :thumbup:!rowed in a boat for thirty minutes ,played in a playpark and walked for four hours from one end of the beach to the other ,then had a laid back night of movie (diary of a wimpy kid 3)then icecream ,a wonderful day ,think I will sleep well tonight :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Have you considered Wheaton Terrior dogs? The don't shed and are hypo alerginic (spelling). I have one and love him to death. Like Dmom I've had a Doxie before that I just loved but it was bad for my Alergies and it shed a lot. But I loved her so much I kept her to the bitter end.


----------



## LLbean

ask Dmom!!!


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Have you considered Wheaton Terrior dogs? The don't shed and are hypo alerginic (spelling). I have one and love him to death. Like Dmom I've had a Doxie before that I just loved but it was bad for my Alergies and it shed a lot. But I loved her so much I kept her to the bitter end.

Goes to goggle Wheaton terrier dogs :thumbup:The doxie was sooo bloody gorgeous but hey I know I can't have him :cry:Thanks lovely :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> ask Dmom!!!

:dohh:B where are ya ?:haha::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Suki :happydance::happydance::happydance:It's been too long :cloud9:


----------



## Bravemom

It's been raining thru the night and the kids are still asleep ,I am sitting outside with my tea and feeling so happy and content ,the wind is in my hair and the sun on my face :haha: ,morning everyone :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Morning BraveMom :hi: sounds lovely. Got out for a bit in the sun over the weekend but not much and now the rain is due, damn that reminds me I haven't taken my washing out... :haha: :laundry::hangwashing:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Morning BraveMom :hi: sounds lovely. Got out for a bit in the sun over the weekend but not much and now the rain is due, damn that reminds me I haven't taken my washing out... :haha: :laundry::hangwashing:

Would you believe I was just thinking of you ,it seems like ages since we have spoke :blush:,yip I have eight bath towels on the line :haha:How's everything with you ,hows your mom ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Seriously, a doxie? The Devil on four feet?:haha::winkwink:

It's no secret, I love this breed. Totally allergic to dogs and cats, take meds, and get shots...cannot wait for H to be out, so I can get my shots again. :thumbup:

With that said, the doxie is not a true 'lap' dog, even though they are little. They want attention on their terms and they don't typically love the entire family; not that all of them are as hateful as Porkchop, but they will seek out one person in the family as their favorite.

Training has to begin from day one, including getting the dog out every few hours at night, if you get a puppy. I really screwed up with mine and even after a weekend at puppy bootcamp, it has been determined that the problem is me, not the dog.:blush:

Porkchop hates S and if she goes to pick him up, he will snap at her. Sometimes, he stands at her feet at barks, until she leaves the room. I should clarfiy, when I say he snaps at her, it's just that...he's not trying to attack, nor hurt her. He's just trying to stake his claim as alpha dog.

I do not recommend leaving the dog the run of the house, while you are out, you will get your stuff destroyed; if the kids leave toys, shoes, clothes, or whatever out in the dog's reach, it will get eaten.

They bark...constantly and at everything. Doxies are known to be one of the barkiest breeds out there, they love the sound of their own voices.:haha:

Porky doesn't shed very much at all and I find my allergies are made worse by Barney and Miles. I don't mean to make the breed sound awful, bc I think they are wonderful...but they are not the easiest of dogs to train/own and if you really want one, I'd recommend getting an older one out of rescue or getting enrolled in puppy class right away.

You have to watch their weight, bc they are so long, any extra weight is too much stress for their backs and they are prone to slipped discs. :hugs:


----------



## LLbean

Yorkies are always small too and they are Hypo allergenic as they have hair, not fur...they don't shed


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> It's been raining thru the night and the kids are still asleep ,I am sitting outside with my tea and feeling so happy and content ,the wind is in my hair and the sun on my face :haha: ,morning everyone :hugs:

Sounds so lovely...:cloud9:...Enjoy....:flower:


----------



## Indigo77

dachsundmom said:


> Seriously, a doxie? The Devil on four feet?:haha::winkwink:
> 
> It's no secret, I love this breed. Totally allergic to dogs and cats, take meds, and get shots...cannot wait for H to be out, so I can get my shots again. :thumbup:
> 
> With that said, the doxie is not a true 'lap' dog, even though they are little. They want attention on their terms and they don't typically love the entire family; not that all of them are as hateful as Porkchop, but they will seek out one person in the family as their favorite.
> 
> Training has to begin from day one, including getting the dog out every few hours at night, if you get a puppy. I really screwed up with mine and even after a weekend at puppy bootcamp, it has been determined that the problem is me, not the dog.:blush:
> 
> Porkchop hates S and if she goes to pick him up, he will snap at her. Sometimes, he stands at her feet at barks, until she leaves the room. I should clarfiy, when I say he snaps at her, it's just that...he's not trying to attack, nor hurt her. He's just trying to stake his claim as alpha dog.
> 
> I do not recommend leaving the dog the run of the house, while you are out, you will get your stuff destroyed; if the kids leave toys, shoes, clothes, or whatever out in the dog's reach, it will get eaten.
> 
> They bark...constantly and at everything. Doxies are known to be one of the barkiest breeds out there, they love the sound of their own voices.:haha:
> 
> Porky doesn't shed very much at all and I find my allergies are made worse by Barney and Miles. I don't mean to make the breed sound awful, bc I think they are wonderful...but they are not the easiest of dogs to train/own and if you really want one, I'd recommend getting an older one out of rescue or getting enrolled in puppy class right away.
> 
> You have to watch their weight, bc they are so long, any extra weight is too much stress for their backs and they are prone to slipped discs. :hugs:

Wow, Brooke....WTH? Why do you keep adopting Doxies, then? :haha: 

They are rotten, rotten dogs!


----------



## Indigo77

LLbean said:


> Yorkies are always small too and they are Hypo allergenic as they have hair, not fur...they don't shed

We haven't seen pics of him in a while.....hint.....HINT..._*HINT*_


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> Yorkies are always small too and they are Hypo allergenic as they have hair, not fur...they don't shed
> 
> We haven't seen pics of him in a while.....hint.....HINT..._*HINT*_Click to expand...

go to FB lol


----------



## Indigo77

F facebook! :haha:


----------



## LLbean

Indigo77 said:


> F facebook! :haha:

:rofl::rofl:


----------



## Bravemom

Fuck that I don't want a doxie :haha::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

Bravemom said:


> Fuck that I don't want a doxie :haha::hugs:

:haha::haha:

What about a pair of kittens?


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::haha:



Bravemom said:


> Butterfly67 said:
> 
> 
> Morning BraveMom :hi: sounds lovely. Got out for a bit in the sun over the weekend but not much and now the rain is due, damn that reminds me I haven't taken my washing out... :haha: :laundry::hangwashing:
> 
> Would you believe I was just thinking of you ,it seems like ages since we have spoke :blush:,yip I have eight bath towels on the line :haha:How's everything with you ,hows your mom ?:hugs::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Yeah sorry, have been a bit quiet on here :blush:

Am good, Mum is still slowly recovering, think it will take her a few months more. 

Living in the tip of a house with dust and mess everywhere but once the electrics are done I can start on a bit more decorating and try and get things back to normal before the plumbing gets done :dohh: 

Had a weird cycle this time, after stopping all of my supplements (just cos I couldn't be arsed really, probably do me good to keep taking some) I had 5 days of spotting before AF ffs :growlmad::growlmad:


----------



## Bravemom

Indigo77 said:


> Bravemom said:
> 
> 
> Fuck that I don't want a doxie :haha::hugs:
> 
> :haha::haha:
> 
> What about a pair of kittens?Click to expand...

My oh hates cats :nope:Was at a farm yesterday and they were selling kittens ,they were adorable ,I did everything to try talk him into getting two sisters ,no chance at all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

Bf ,I don't know how you cope I really can't bear with the mess of decorating :blush:It drives me nuts :haha:Wonder wot made you spot for so long ,weird huh ,am not taking any supplements ATM but my dhea has arrived :thumbup::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Dylis

View attachment 458141


Evening , I got 2 kittens on Saturday :happydance:


----------



## Bravemom

Dylis said:


> View attachment 458141
> 
> 
> Evening , I got 2 kittens on Saturday :happydance:

Omg they are beautiful :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## Indigo77

:awww::awww: adorable!


----------



## LLbean

who can hate kitties? That's CRAZY!

I have a friend who is afraid of them LOL...and I mean SERIOUSLY afraid


----------



## wana b a mom

my DH also hates cats... :-( and I think they can feel it because they hate him too :haha:


----------



## Viking15

My DH didn't like cats until he moved in with me. He said they gave him the heeby-jeebies. He now loves my kitties, and always seeks them out when we go visit my parents. They now live with my parents because he is really allergic and they would aggravate his asthma. Compromise... I miss having a kitty :cry:


----------



## Bravemom

Viking15 said:


> My DH didn't like cats until he moved in with me. He said they gave him the heeby-jeebies. He now loves my kitties, and always seeks them out when we go visit my parents. They now live with my parents because he is really allergic and they would aggravate his asthma. Compromise... I miss having a kitty :cry:

I really have a dirty mind as I was interpreting that as two titties :blush:Omg wot is wrong with me :haha:,am sure you miss them babes :hugs::hugs:


----------



## googly

Our two kitties (*KITties*, brave :haha:) are our absolute babies... they are soooo spoilt... I'm actually a bit concerned as how they're going to take to the baby - they both have a bit of a jealous streak. Any ideas? I've heard you should let them have a whiff of a used blanket or soiled nappy before you introduce them... :shrug:


----------



## Milty

Brave I will say with wheatons they think they are lap dogs but they are really medium size dogs do unless your tall or a dude they don't really fit in your lap...they are about 35 pounds... Mine comes up just past my knees

They are very calm and love to lounge around and look like they are sleeping but when you want to play they really love to run and play.

Also the dont really bark. It's kinda hard for them to so they don't do it much


----------



## Indigo77

Milty...your chart is getting me excited....Have u tested?


----------



## Indigo77

Ok...so the last time your temp got that high was October of 2011!!! :coffee:


----------



## Milty

Oh it's no big deal...I'm on progestrone


----------



## Milty

My doc is trying to make me think I'm pg to give my ovaries a rest...it should get even more interesting since I don't think she will let my SF start for another week or so...


----------



## Milty

Now my Nov 2011 chart was all me ...I still can't believe it was a BFN...it just looks right.


----------



## Bravemom

Morning everyone :cloud9:Milty your dog sounds awesome and perfect for kids :thumbup:Am still working on hubby :haha:Hows everyone ?:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hello Ladies 

Sorry i have been MIA it has been CRAAAAAZY busy here! I had a great time at the Olympics with my Mum it was so exciting and the atmosphere was electric- all the helpers were unbelievable nice and helpful :happydance::happydance: Then me and OH + kids drove to london on Sunday to watch the mens marathon and it was a brilliant day so I'm totally Olympic'd out now :haha: 

I only have one more day at work them I'm on AL for 2 whole weeks and we're going to France :happydance:. I am struggling with work at the moment, it's too busy they have been saying we'll get more hours for the last 5 years so I'm at the end of my tether if I'm honest. I love the main part of the job but it's stressful looking after very distressed or angry people all day with no support. Never mind I'm meeting managers on Thursday and if they can't improve things I'm looking for another job cos frankly life is too short to let a job make you feel so shit :thumbup:

Good news from my colposcopy- all inflammatory cells so just need a follow up colposcopy in 4 months. Though it's got me slightly obsessing thinking have I got some weird infection that's making me hostile to sperm :dohh::blush: 

I'm CD 12 starting to get EWCM opks still negative but think I might ovulate in the next few days so need to get shagging :thumbup:

Brave- my OH hated cats until we got one (and then another one but sadly both were killed by cars) and he loved Alfie and bertie. he was also scared of dogs and now we have Baxter and he loves him- a little bit too much :haha:

Have a great day, sending love to Brave, LL, BF, Milty, Jax, indigo, Viking, garnet, sus, Natsby, dylis, Dippy, Dmon, Googly and anyone else i've forgotten

Sending this to all that need it

:dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Viking15

Suki, great news about the colposcopy! I'm not sure exactly what it means, but not having any pre-cancerous cells is in a word awesome. I'm sorry the job is shite. This is what I think is wrong with the world. Employers think they own their employees when really they only pay them to work for them for 8 hours a day. There is no respect for someone's private life anymore and it's leaving people drained, depressed, unhealthy, and stressing families. I'm sick of it and I don't even have a normal job. I just get mad hearing all of my friends talk about what is expected of them. Especially now that smartphones give their companies even more access to them. It makes me sad. My job sucks for various reasons, but for the most part once I step in the door at home that is my time. I wish you lots of luck in finding something that works better for you. :hugs: And hooray for a fantastic time at the Olympics!


----------



## Indigo77

That's great news, Suki! :hug:


----------



## Viking15

Wow. It is really quiet today. I hope everyone is ok. :hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

:hi: 

More holidays suki? :haha::happydance::happydance: good news on the colposocoposcpopy thingy though :thumbup:

Just broke my internet but managed to fix it again - had to reroute the cable through a wall which meant cutting it and wiring it up again but couldn't get it right :dohh: Anyway sorted now thank heavens!

The electrician has finally gone so now the clear up starts and I have to plaster up all the sockets :dohh: oh well 1 more new skill to learn :haha:


----------



## Bravemom

O suki I hope work does listen to you and am so happy about your news :hugs:Bf is there anything u can't do :haha:Hi Viking :hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Quick questions for anyone...I took 1/2 a sleeping pill last night (Advil PM) so I could get a good night sleep and not wake up 2-3 times during the night. My temp this morning was very low 97.06, but I OV on Tuesday so it should have been higher. Has this ever happened to anyone? 

I plugged in a false temp in FF so I could get my crosshairs tomorrow am.


----------



## Milty

I have gotten wild temps both to high and to low after taking cold medicine but I've never taken Advil sorry


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I did a little research online and it can decrease your temp...I mainly use regular advil for cramps or when I have a laser hair removal appt, but I guess you could take it for a fever which would drop your temp!


----------



## dachsundmom

C, I think it's normal to go low or high with it, bc mine goes higher, lol.

Juts fake the funk with FF and you really only need to be suspect, if your temp doesn't cooperate tomorrow.:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies 

i hope you're all okay. I'm off to France for another holiday this year I am the queen of holidays :blush::haha:. Got a positive opk so need another shag, dtd the last two night so we have some sperm ready for the egg :thumbup:

Have a good week lovely ladies will post when i get back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Butterfly67

Have a(nother:haha:) great holiday suki :wave::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Suki....

:plane::boat::drunk::icecream::wine::haha::winkwink::hugs::kiss:


----------



## Jennjenn

Suki have fun so jealous!


----------



## Garnet

sukisam said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> i hope you're all okay. I'm off to France for another holiday this year I am the queen of holidays :blush::haha:. Got a positive opk so need another shag, dtd the last two night so we have some sperm ready for the egg :thumbup:
> 
> Have a good week lovely ladies will post when i get back :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:
> 
> xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

Have fun:flower:


----------



## LLbean

ooo la la!!!! Bon Jour!

sounds like a lovely trip Suki. Have fun and viva la France! Bon Voyage!


----------



## Milty

:sad1:


----------



## LLbean

what is wrong Milty?


----------



## Milty

Oh I don't know

I'm just in general tired and hormonal cause of meds.

I'm thinking I need a vacation sooo bad
AF is on the way 
Another PG person at my office
Everyone that's away from here 
Everyone that's been gone a long time 

That kind of thing


----------



## LLbean

Milty said:


> Oh I don't know
> 
> I'm just in general tired and hormonal cause of meds.
> 
> I'm thinking I need a vacation sooo bad
> AF is on the way
> Another PG person at my office
> Everyone that's away from here
> Everyone that's been gone a long time
> 
> That kind of thing

get out and get some fresh air and sun!! :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Milty - I feel your pain. I'm in the dumps too and I've been eating like crap...I have a girls day tomorrow and I am looking forward to that and the sweet and sour stuffed twizzlers I plan to buy. I can eat the whole package!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Butterfly67

Milty said:


> Oh I don't know
> 
> I'm just in general tired and hormonal cause of meds.
> 
> I'm thinking I need a vacation sooo bad
> AF is on the way
> Another PG person at my office
> Everyone that's away from here
> Everyone that's been gone a long time
> 
> That kind of thing

:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Love you guys


----------



## LLbean

Bravemom hope you had a great holiday

Milty, we will make it through, I promise


----------



## wana b a mom

oh Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Milty :hugs::hugs::hugs: You've got lots of us to wait for a BFP with :)


----------



## Milty

You guys really are wonderful 

And thank God I don't have to take any more meds


----------



## Bravemom

Milty&#10084;we are all by your side thru the ups and downs till the day you get that BFp, yea heading home today :thumbup::kiss:


----------



## dachsundmom

Bmom, I'll bet you'll be happy to get back home and into your routine, but I hope you are having a fab holiday!:hugs:


Milty, some days it all just really sucks and when you add hormones into the mix...forget it.:winkwink::hugs:


----------



## Jax41

:hi: You girls okay? Milty you don't sound like you're having a good time, haven't caught up with what's what but big hugs coming your way :hugs::hugs::hugs:

AFM, I am NOT going away again....EVER! AF pitches up EVERY F'ING TIME! I've just had a 19 day cycle WTF?????:growlmad::growlmad: She was supposed to be here this Thursday :shrug: Other than that I've had a great time! :thumbup:


----------



## Viking15

:hugs: Milty :hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> Bmom, I'll bet you'll be happy to get back home and into your routine, but I hope you are having a fab holiday!:hugs:
> 
> 
> Milty, some days it all just really sucks and when you add hormones into the mix...forget it.:winkwink::hugs:

:happydance:B I love it ,u are dmom and I am bmom :haha::blush::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Do we have a C, come on any takers for a Cmom?


----------



## LLbean

I think a P mom would be better, so they can all get confused LOL


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Do we have a C, come on any takers for a Cmom?

:haha::haha::thumbup:


----------



## Bravemom

LLbean said:


> I think a P mom would be better, so they can all get confused LOL

:haha::haha::thumbup::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

I could be Pmom oh I guess I would have to change pup to mom first lol!
:wave: everyone
:hugs::hugs::kiss::flower:

Missing everyone......


----------



## Milty

Peanut!!! Soo good to hear from you

How are you doing?


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> I could be Pmom oh I guess I would have to change pup to mom first lol!
> :wave: everyone
> :hugs::hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> Missing everyone......

Omg its been too long ,how are you doing ?:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

It's official peanut I'm calling you Pmom


----------



## peanutpup

Milty said:


> Peanut!!! Soo good to hear from you
> 
> How are you doing?

Hi Milty:hugs:
I am ok--will follow up later when I have more time--crazy busy weekend and I am on my way out the door again for anniv dinner. Just wanted to say quick hello :hugs::flower:


----------



## peanutpup

Milty said:


> It's official peanut I'm calling you Pmom

Pmom it is:haha:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> I could be Pmom oh I guess I would have to change pup to mom first lol!
> :wave: everyone
> :hugs::hugs::kiss::flower:
> 
> Missing everyone......
> 
> Omg its been too long ,how are you doing ?:hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

Hi Bmom and yes it has been waaaaaay too long!! I will give update on me later when I have more time--I'm on the run again. :hugs::hugs::flower:

I missed you guys soo much!:flower::kiss::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Happy anniversary !!


----------



## LLbean

Happy Anniversary to you!


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Peanut!!! Soo good to hear from you
> 
> How are you doing?
> 
> Hi Milty:hugs:
> I am ok--will follow up later when I have more time--crazy busy weekend and I am on my way out the door again for anniv dinner. Just wanted to say quick hello :hugs::flower:Click to expand...

Happy Anniversary :hugs::hugs:


----------



## crystal443

Morning Ladies:flower::hugs::hugs:

Happy Anniversary Peanut!!!


----------



## Milty

Ok I don't talk about my fur baby very often but he's being so cute I have tell.

So DH is sick with some unknown bug and has a small fevor. My dog is so cute he won't leave his side and mostly is laying right on top of him trying to lick his nose every few minutes.


----------



## Bravemom

Milty said:


> Ok I don't talk about my fur baby very often but he's being so cute I have tell.
> 
> So DH is sick with some unknown bug and has a small fevor. My dog is so cute he won't leave his side and mostly is laying right on top of him trying to lick his nose every few minutes.

Awwww :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Thanks for the anniversary wishes lovely ladies :flower: :hugs:

dated for 6 yrs 17 yrs married--23 total --WOW!!!! and he is still alive:haha:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Thanks for the anniversary wishes lovely ladies :flower: :hugs:
> 
> dated for 6 yrs 17 yrs married--23 total --WOW!!!! and he is still alive:haha:

That's gotta be a miracle :haha:


----------



## Garnet

peanutpup said:


> Thanks for the anniversary wishes lovely ladies :flower: :hugs:
> 
> dated for 6 yrs 17 yrs married--23 total --WOW!!!! and he is still alive:haha:

Congrats:flower:


----------



## peanutpup

where are my friends.......:cry: 

Oh well I guess I should be working anyway......hope everyone is having a good day :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

I know what you mean...

I think everyone is waiting to hear about Dmoms LO


----------



## peanutpup

Milty said:


> I know what you mean...
> 
> I think everyone is waiting to hear about Dmoms LO

OMG...What??? did I miss something??


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean...
> 
> I think everyone is waiting to hear about Dmoms LO
> 
> OMG...What??? did I miss something??Click to expand...

She gave birth to her beautiful son Henry and he's beautiful and perfect ,:cloud9::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

peanutpup said:


> where are my friends.......:cry:
> 
> Oh well I guess I should be working anyway......hope everyone is having a good day :hugs::hugs:

Hello ...........:hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Well I am in a food coma from lunch - had a nice juicy cheeseburger and onion rings! Yes, I know I am bad, I just could not pass them up!


----------



## Bravemom

Jennjenn said:


> Well I am in a food coma from lunch - had a nice juicy cheeseburger and onion rings! Yes, I know I am bad, I just could not pass them up!

O yummy I am starving ,pass them over here :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

Already gone...:sick:...I'm a pretty fast eater or my kids will take them!

I plan to go for a walk tonight :thumbup: since I won't be hungry tonight after this big dinner!


----------



## Bravemom

Jennjenn said:


> Already gone...:sick:...I'm a pretty fast eater or my kids will take them!
> 
> I plan to go for a walk tonight :thumbup: since I won't be hungry tonight after this big dinner!

:haha::haha:Yea a good walk and just be good tomorrow :thumbup::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

:wave::hugs:


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> :wave::hugs:

B :happydance::happydance:Hello :cloud9:How are you both ?been dying to hear from you ,:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

We're both doing ok...getting there, slowly.:hugs:


----------



## Garnet

dachsundmom said:


> We're both doing ok...getting there, slowly.:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 462689

Aww so sweet:flower:


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> We're both doing ok...getting there, slowly.:hugs:
> 
> View attachment 462689

Omg :cry::cry:He's just perfect :cloud9:Am so Happy for you ,how is s with him ?:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

Bravemom said:


> peanutpup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Milty said:
> 
> 
> I know what you mean...
> 
> I think everyone is waiting to hear about Dmoms LO
> 
> OMG...What??? did I miss something??Click to expand...
> 
> She gave birth to her beautiful son Henry and he's beautiful and perfect ,:cloud9::hugs::hugs:Click to expand...

awesome:hugs::cloud9::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

congrats dmom!! he is beautiful (in a manly way:haha:) made me tear up--bless you both :cloud9::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

damn this site..keeps logging me out and I just spent a lonnnng time typing a pm and now gone grrrrr ffs!!!

........and breathe, all is well now:haha:


----------



## Milty

Oh he looks sooo snug he is just prescious 

I hope they are taking good care of you


Oh and by the way he looks very healthy and I think he will be tall!!


----------



## dachsundmom

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

S is doing better than I expected, but we'll see how it all goes when we get home and into our day-to-day routine.


----------



## LLbean

Brooke ....so cute!!!!!!


----------



## Jennjenn

B - love the pic! Hope you are doing well!


----------



## Viking15

Dmom he's precious!


----------



## Butterfly67

Aw that is a gorgeous pic :awww: 

I used to think that all babies were ugly :haha: (when I didn't want kids) but now they all look so cute and I just want to snuggle them :cloud9::blush:


----------



## Bravemom

Butterfly67 said:


> Aw that is a gorgeous pic :awww:
> 
> I used to think that all babies were ugly :haha: (when I didn't want kids) but now they all look so cute and I just want to snuggle them :cloud9::blush:

Awww :hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Girls, I'm sorry for th epics; I'll keep them in my journal.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

what is wrong with the pics? I'm confused...I want to see them!


----------



## dachsundmom

I just didn't want to overload anyone.:hugs:


----------



## LLbean

oh please OVERLOAD ME!!!! hehehe I want to see them ALL!


----------



## Bravemom

dachsundmom said:


> I just didn't want to overload anyone.:hugs:

Wtf :wacko::cry:You can overload me anytime baby :haha:Please b overload me :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs:


----------



## peanutpup

bring on the pics!!!:happydance:


----------



## Milty

I for one love the pics


----------



## Butterfly67

LLbean said:


> oh please OVERLOAD ME!!!! hehehe I want to see them ALL!

Me too :happydance::haha:


----------



## Indigo77

Butterfly67 said:


> LLbean said:
> 
> 
> oh please OVERLOAD ME!!!! hehehe I want to see them ALL!
> 
> Me too :happydance::haha:Click to expand...

Me 3! :happydance::happydance::happydance::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## LLbean

ok, who is the temping expert????

so this morning, earlier than usual I had to get up to pee...i fought it for a bit but it was useless to keep sleeping when I had to go so badly so I took my temp them and it was 97.45...all I did was pee and get back in bed to sleep (for the other 2 hours)...basically 10 steps to the bathroom total...fell right back to sleep like nothing (which is unusual for me)...wake up 2 hours or so later (my usual time) and take my temp again...now it reads 98.17? I tested it three times and it would not move...the one earlier was a bit all over the place but I did get the 97.45 first take... so which temp to use? seems like a HUGE difference...

I used the 98.17 and FF decided to change my O date again.... good grief


----------



## Milty

Ok LL I think the second temp is right or better... I know it's not quite 3 hours but it almost was and it was the right time

Also you were partially awake trying to forget about peeing for a little bit 

So I say go with the second.

Also I'd like to add now FF agrees with me about when you O'd


----------



## Rashaa

DMOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome and Congrats. Lovely baby pic!!!!!!!!!! Hope you and baby are settling in OK.


----------



## Bravemom

Rashaa said:


> DMOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome and Congrats. Lovely baby pic!!!!!!!!!! Hope you and baby are settling in OK.

Hi rashaa :flower::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## dachsundmom

Rashaa said:


> DMOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Awesome and Congrats. Lovely baby pic!!!!!!!!!! Hope you and baby are settling in OK.

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Hey Dmom hope you are doing well.


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Hey Dmom hope you are doing well.

I'm doing better than I thought I would, but not well enough to be as active as I'd like...I'm never satisfied, lol.:haha::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Well don't over do it cause then it will take longer to recover

But I'm glad to hear it wasn't as bad as you pictured:hugs:


----------



## sukisam

Dmon- i'm so happy for you he is GORGEOUS you must be thrilled :cloud9::cloud9::cloud9::happydance::happydance::happydance:. i agree with Milty don't over do it listen to your body :thumbup:- sorry every now and then my nurse side comes out :haha::blush:

hope everyone else is okay Im back from France we had a fab time i loved it, me and OH got on well and kids were good. i'm 9dpo no symptoms at the mo will see what the next few days bring :thumbup:

happy sunday everyone :flower:
:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Milty

Well I have an announcement :


I have found 2 gray hairs...I know have gray hair


----------



## Jennjenn

Milty said:


> Well I have an announcement :
> 
> 
> I have found 2 gray hairs...I know have gray hair

I hope they are above the belly button and not below! :blush:


----------



## Garnet

Jennjenn said:


> Milty said:
> 
> 
> Well I have an announcement :
> 
> 
> I have found 2 gray hairs...I know have gray hair
> 
> I hope they are above the belly button and not below! :blush:Click to expand...

I die:blush::haha::haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> Well I have an announcement :
> 
> 
> I have found 2 gray hairs...I know have gray hair

I've had a gray patch since 19; I colored my hair t/o my pregnancy and did not hesitate to do so...and if the gray is down below, it's time for a Brazilian.:haha:


----------



## Milty

:haha:
Luckily they are above :haha:


----------



## Jennjenn

LOL!


----------



## Milty

:haha:
Luckily they are above :haha:


----------



## dachsundmom

Milty said:


> :haha:
> Luckily they are above :haha:

Milty, I am quite impressed that you didn't add one of these :blush: to your post!:haha::hugs:


----------



## Jennjenn

Ladies start to think about laser hair removal b/c once you go grey...the brazilian is the only answer....ouch!:dohh:


----------



## Milty

Well you are reforming me :haha:

Now I only:blush: when you talk about guy bits


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha:

I feel like I have been dyeing my hair for so long I would not know if I had grey or not! :dohh:


----------



## dachsundmom

:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Jennjenn

:friends:

That what friends are for!


----------



## Sus09

:hi: Hello ladies:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:

It has been a while since I got on BNB. How are you all?

I am still without a computer at home, and work has all forums and many other sites blocked. Today I managed to get hold of my in-laws computer while they are away on holiday :shhh::haha:

Things are ok, struggling a little with the pregnancy as I have migraines and sciatica, but other than that everthing is fine.

Well I´d better read some of the forums to catch up with all of you.

Sendig you all :hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## Milty

Oh Sus so good to hear from you. I can't believe your 30 weeks already. 

Have you considered getting a belly support band?


----------



## Sus09

Hi Milty!

Yes, I think I will have to get one of those bands as at the moment I am in agony, I am sure it will help. I trying to see which one is the best to buy, I have seen few around.

How are you Milty?


----------



## Garnet

Sus09 said:


> Hi Milty!
> 
> Yes, I think I will have to get one of those bands as at the moment I am in agony, I am sure it will help. I trying to see which one is the best to buy, I have seen few around.
> 
> How are you Milty?

I got one and it really help even after baby was born. :thumbup:


----------



## Sus09

Garnet!!:hugs::hugs:

It is good to know, I also have pelvic pain due to carrying so low, so yes, after what you say I guess it does make sense to buy one, specially if you say that it also helps after birth.


----------



## Indigo77

Garnet said:


> Sus09 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Milty!
> 
> Yes, I think I will have to get one of those bands as at the moment I am in agony, I am sure it will help. I trying to see which one is the best to buy, I have seen few around.
> 
> How are you Milty?
> 
> I got one and it really help even after baby was born. :thumbup:Click to expand...

Hmmmm...

My back & hips & pelvis hurt as if I'm still preggers. :growlmad:

Think it will help me?

:wave: Sus!


----------



## sukisam

Hi ladies

Sus- i had a band and i saw an amazing chiropractor each week to help with the pain she was fab and it really helped :thumbup::hugs:

Indigo- are you breastfeeding? If you are the hormones that make your ligaments loose will just take longer to get back to normal. hopefully it'll get better soon for you-defo get a band i worn mine for a few months after birth and i saw the chiropractor for about 6 months after but not as often :hugs:

I'm 12dpo BFN again today think i'll stop POAS and wait for Af who is due saturday :thumbup:

hi to Bmom, Milty, BF, LL,Garnet, Viking, Dmon, Dyliss, jax hope you're all okay

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Indigo77

I'm not BFing. I went to the chiro 2x. I guess I have to keep going. I should try to find the time for yoga classes, as well. I naively thought I would be back to normal immediately after his exit. :haha:


----------



## Butterfly67

:haha::haha::dohh:

Hi Sus, great to see you I wondered why you had deserted us :haha::hugs: Sorry you are not feeling good though :nope: I also have a back belt just for my bad back really and it does help. Sciatica is a major biatch, I had that just before I had to have my back op :cry: :hugs:


----------



## Milty

Garnet do you have power? I heard your area got hit...


Also guys I need some advice

My wedding anniversary is coming up and I want to do something nice for DH but I have no idea what...


----------



## Garnet

It rained on Thursday and Friday and that was it. I went out today to get groceries. Nothing bad no lighting or high winds like Hurricane Irene last year.


----------

